# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس التفسير وعلوم القرآن >  تفسير السعدى ___متجدد إن شاء الله

## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (1)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفاتحة
من الاية(1)الى الاية(7)
**عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي**

تفسير الفاتحة 
وهي مكية 
*

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (1) الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (2) الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ (3) مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ (4) إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ (5) اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ (6) صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ غَيْرِ الْمَغْضُوبِ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا الضَّالِّينَ (7) . 
*
*( بِسْمِ اللَّهِ ) أي: أبتدئ بكل اسم لله تعالى, لأن لفظ ( اسم ) مفرد  مضاف, فيعم جميع الأسماء [الحسنى]. ( اللَّهِ ) هو المألوه المعبود,  المستحق لإفراده بالعبادة, لما اتصف به من صفات الألوهية وهي صفات الكمال. (  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ ) اسمان دالان على أنه تعالى ذو الرحمة الواسعة  العظيمة التي وسعت كل شيء, وعمت كل حي, وكتبها للمتقين المتبعين لأنبيائه  ورسله. فهؤلاء لهم الرحمة المطلقة, ومن عداهم فلهم  نصيب منها.* 
*واعلم أن من القواعد المتفق عليها بين سلف الأمة وأئمتها, الإيمان بأسماء الله وصفاته, وأحكام الصفات.* 
*فيؤمنون مثلا بأنه رحمن رحيم, ذو الرحمة التي اتصف بها, المتعلقة  بالمرحوم. فالنعم كلها, أثر من آثار رحمته, وهكذا في سائر الأسماء. يقال في  العليم: إنه عليم ذو علم, يعلم [به] كل شيء, قدير, ذو قدرة يقدر على كل  شيء.* 
*( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ ) [هو] الثناء على الله بصفات الكمال, وبأفعاله  الدائرة بين الفضل والعدل, فله الحمد الكامل, بجميع الوجوه. ( رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ ) الرب, هو المربي جميع العالمين -وهم من سوى الله- بخلقه  لهم, وإعداده لهم الآلات, وإنعامه عليهم بالنعم العظيمة, التي لو فقدوها,  لم يمكن لهم البقاء. فما بهم من نعمة, فمنه تعالى.* 
*وتربيته تعالى لخلقه نوعان: عامة وخاصة.* 
*فالعامة: هي خلقه للمخلوقين, ورزقهم, وهدايتهم لما فيه مصالحهم, التي فيها بقاؤهم في الدنيا.* 
*والخاصة: تربيته لأوليائه, فيربيهم بالإيمان, ويوفقهم له, ويكمله لهم,  ويدفع عنهم الصوارف, والعوائق الحائلة بينهم وبينه, وحقيقتها: تربية  التوفيق لكل خير, والعصمة عن كل شر. ولعل هذا [المعنى] هو السر في كون أكثر  أدعية الأنبياء بلفظ الرب. فإن مطالبهم كلها داخلة تحت ربوبيته الخاصة.* 
*فدل قوله ( رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) على انفراده بالخلق والتدبير, والنعم, وكمال غناه, وتمام فقر العالمين إليه, بكل وجه واعتبار.* 
*( مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ) المالك: هو من اتصف بصفة الملك التي من  آثارها أنه يأمر وينهى, ويثيب ويعاقب, ويتصرف بمماليكه بجميع أنواع  التصرفات, وأضاف الملك ليوم الدين, وهو يوم القيامة, يوم يدان الناس فيه  بأعمالهم, خيرها وشرها, لأن في ذلك اليوم, يظهر للخلق تمام الظهور, كمال  ملكه وعدله وحكمته, وانقطاع أملاك الخلائق. حتى [إنه] يستوي في ذلك اليوم,  الملوك والرعايا والعبيد والأحرار.* 
*كلهم مذعنون لعظمته, خاضعون لعزته, منتظرون لمجازاته, راجون ثوابه,  خائفون من عقابه, فلذلك خصه بالذكر, وإلا فهو المالك ليوم الدين ولغيره من  الأيام.* 
*وقوله ( إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ) أي: نخصك وحدك بالعبادة* 
*والاستعانة, لأن تقديم المعمول يفيد الحصر, وهو إثبات الحكم للمذكور,  ونفيه عما عداه. فكأنه يقول: نعبدك, ولا نعبد غيرك, ونستعين بك, ولا نستعين  بغيرك.* 
*وقدم  العبادة على الاستعانة, من باب تقديم العام على الخاص, واهتماما بتقديم حقه تعالى على حق عبده.* 
*و ( العبادة ) اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأعمال, والأقوال  الظاهرة والباطنة. و ( الاستعانة ) هي الاعتماد على الله تعالى في جلب  المنافع, ودفع المضار, مع الثقة به في تحصيل ذلك.* 
*والقيام بعبادة الله والاستعانة به هو الوسيلة للسعادة الأبدية, والنجاة  من جميع الشرور, فلا سبيل إلى النجاة إلا بالقيام بهما. وإنما تكون  العبادة عبادة, إذا كانت مأخوذة عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مقصودا  بها وجه الله. فبهذين الأمرين تكون عبادة, وذكر ( الاستعانة ) بعد (  العبادة ) مع دخولها فيها, لاحتياج العبد في جميع عباداته إلى الاستعانة  بالله تعالى. فإنه إن لم يعنه الله, لم يحصل له ما يريده من فعل الأوامر,  واجتناب النواهي.* 
*ثم قال تعالى: ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ ) أي: دلنا  وأرشدنا, ووفقنا للصراط المستقيم, وهو الطريق الواضح الموصل إلى الله, وإلى  جنته, وهو معرفة الحق والعمل به, فاهدنا إلى الصراط واهدنا في الصراط.  فالهداية إلى الصراط: لزوم دين الإسلام, وترك ما سواه من الأديان, والهداية  في الصراط, تشمل الهداية لجميع التفاصيل الدينية علما وعملا. فهذا الدعاء  من أجمع الأدعية وأنفعها للعبد ولهذا وجب على الإنسان أن يدعو الله به في  كل ركعة من صلاته, لضرورته إلى ذلك.* 
*وهذا الصراط المستقيم هو: ( صِرَاطَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ )  من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين. ( غَيْرِ ) صراط ( الْمَغْضُوبِ  عَلَيْهِمْ ) الذين عرفوا الحق وتركوه كاليهود ونحوهم. وغير صراط (  الضَّالِّينَ ) الذين تركوا الحق على جهل وضلال, كالنصارى ونحوهم.* 
*فهذه السورة على إيجازها, قد احتوت على ما لم تحتو  عليه سورة من سور القرآن, فتضمنت أنواع التوحيد الثلاثة: توحيد الربوبية  يؤخذ من قوله: ( رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) .* 
*وتوحيد الإلهية وهو إفراد الله بالعبادة, يؤخذ من لفظ: ( اللَّهِ ) ومن  قوله: ( إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ ) وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات, وهو إثبات صفات  الكمال لله تعالى, التي أثبتها لنفسه, وأثبتها له رسوله من غير تعطيل ولا  تمثيل ولا تشبيه, وقد دل على ذلك لفظ ( الْحَمْدُ ) كما تقدم. وتضمنت إثبات  النبوة في قوله: ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ ) لأن ذلك ممتنع  بدون الرسالة.* 
*وإثبات الجزاء على الأعمال في قوله: ( مَالِكِ يَوْمِ الدِّينِ ) وأن الجزاء يكون بالعدل, لأن الدين معناه الجزاء بالعدل.* 
*وتضمنت إثبات القدر, وأن العبد فاعل حقيقة, خلافا للقدرية والجبرية. بل  تضمنت الرد على جميع أهل البدع [والضلال] في قوله: ( اهْدِنَا الصِّرَاطَ  الْمُسْتَقِيمَ ) لأنه معرفة الحق والعمل به. وكل مبتدع [وضال] فهو مخالف  لذلك.* 

*وتضمنت إخلاص الدين لله تعالى, عبادة واستعانة في قوله: ( إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ ) فالحمد لله رب العالمين. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (2)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(1)الى الأية(5)
**عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
*

*تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


**


** بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ     الم      (1)   ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     (2)    الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ     (3)    وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ     (4)    أُولَئِكَ عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ     (5)   . 
*
*تقدم الكلام على البسملة. وأما الحروف المقطعة في أوائل السور, فالأسلم  فيها, السكوت عن التعرض لمعناها [من غير مستند شرعي], مع الجزم بأن الله  تعالى لم ينزلها عبثا بل لحكمة لا نعلمها.* 
*وقوله ( ذَلِكَ الْكِتَابُ ) أي هذا الكتاب العظيم الذي هو الكتاب على الحقيقة,  المشتمل على ما لم تشتمل عليه كتب المتقدمين والمتأخرين من العلم العظيم,* 
*والحق المبين. فـ ( لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ ) ولا شك بوجه من الوجوه، ونفي  الريب عنه, يستلزم ضده, إذ ضد الريب والشك اليقين، فهذا الكتاب مشتمل على  علم اليقين المزيل للشك والريب، وهذه قاعدة مفيدة, أن النفي المقصود به  المدح, لا بد أن يكون متضمنا لضده, وهو الكمال, لأن النفي عدم, والعدم  المحض, لا مدح فيه.* 
*فلما اشتمل على اليقين وكانت الهداية لا تحصل إلا باليقين قال: ( هُدًى  لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ) والهدى: ما تحصل به الهداية من الضلالة والشبه، وما به  الهداية إلى سلوك الطرق النافعة، وقال ( هُدًى ) وحذف المعمول, فلم يقل هدى  للمصلحة الفلانية, ولا للشيء الفلاني, لإرادة العموم, وأنه هدى لجميع  مصالح الدارين، فهو مرشد للعباد في المسائل الأصولية والفروعية, ومبين للحق  من الباطل, والصحيح من الضعيف, ومبين لهم كيف يسلكون الطرق النافعة لهم,  في دنياهم وأخراهم.* 
*وقال في موضع آخر:      هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ      فعمم، وفي هذا الموضع وغيره ( هُدًى لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ) لأنه في نفسه هدى  لجميع الخلق. فالأشقياء لم يرفعوا به رأسا، ولم يقبلوا هدى الله, فقامت  عليهم به الحجة, ولم ينتفعوا به لشقائهم، وأما المتقون الذين أتوا بالسبب  الأكبر, لحصول الهداية, وهو التقوى التي حقيقتها: اتخاذ ما يقي سخط الله  وعذابه, بامتثال أوامره, واجتناب النواهي, فاهتدوا به, وانتفعوا غاية  الانتفاع. قال تعالى:      يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا     فالمتقون هم المنتفعون بالآيات القرآنية, والآيات الكونية.* 
*ولأن الهداية نوعان: هداية البيان, وهداية التوفيق. فالمتقون حصلت لهم  الهدايتان, وغيرهم لم تحصل لهم هداية التوفيق. وهداية البيان بدون توفيق  للعمل بها, ليست هداية حقيقية [تامة].* 
*ثم وصف المتقين بالعقائد والأعمال الباطنة, والأعمال الظاهرة, لتضمن  التقوى لذلك فقال: ( الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْغَيْبِ ) حقيقة الإيمان:  هو التصديق التام بما أخبرت به الرسل, المتضمن لانقياد الجوارح، وليس الشأن  في الإيمان بالأشياء المشاهدة بالحس, فإنه لا يتميز بها المسلم من الكافر.  إنما الشأن في الإيمان بالغيب, الذي لم نره ولم نشاهده, وإنما نؤمن به,  لخبر الله وخبر رسوله. فهذا الإيمان الذي يميز به المسلم من الكافر, لأنه  تصديق مجرد لله ورسله. فالمؤمن يؤمن بكل ما أخبر الله به, أو أخبر به  رسوله, سواء شاهده, أو لم يشاهده وسواء فهمه وعقله, أو لم يهتد إليه عقله  وفهمه. بخلاف الزنادقة والمكذبين بالأمور الغيبية, لأن عقولهم القاصرة  المقصرة لم تهتد إليها فكذبوا بما لم يحيطوا بعلمه ففسدت عقولهم, ومرجت  أحلامهم. وزكت عقول المؤمنين المصدقين المهتدين بهدى الله.* 
*ويدخل في الإيمان بالغيب, [الإيمان بـ] بجميع ما أخبر الله به من  الغيوب الماضية والمستقبلة, وأحوال الآخرة, وحقائق أوصاف الله وكيفيتها,  [وما أخبرت به الرسل من    < 1-41 >   ذلك] فيؤمنون بصفات الله ووجودها, ويتيقنونها, وإن لم يفهموا كيفيتها.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَيُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ ) لم يقل: يفعلون الصلاة, أو يأتون  بالصلاة, لأنه لا يكفي فيها مجرد الإتيان بصورتها الظاهرة. فإقامة الصلاة,  إقامتها ظاهرا, بإتمام أركانها, وواجباتها, وشروطها. وإقامتها باطنا  بإقامة روحها, وهو حضور القلب فيها, وتدبر ما يقوله ويفعله منها، فهذه الصلاة هي التي قال الله فيها:      إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ     وهي التي يترتب عليها الثواب. فلا ثواب للإنسان  من صلاته, إلا ما عقل منها، ويدخل في الصلاة فرائضها ونوافلها.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ ) يدخل فيه النفقات  الواجبة كالزكاة, والنفقة على الزوجات والأقارب, والمماليك ونحو ذلك.  والنفقات المستحبة بجميع طرق الخير. ولم يذكر المنفق عليهم, لكثرة أسبابه  وتنوع أهله, ولأن النفقة من حيث هي, قربة إلى الله، وأتى بـ " من "الدالة  على التبعيض, لينبههم أنه لم يرد منهم إلا جزءا يسيرا من أموالهم, غير ضار  لهم ولا مثقل, بل ينتفعون هم بإنفاقه, وينتفع به إخوانهم.* 
*وفي قوله: ( رَزَقْنَاهُمْ ) إشارة إلى أن هذه الأموال التي بين  أيديكم, ليست حاصلة بقوتكم وملككم, وإنما هي رزق الله الذي خولكم, وأنعم به  عليكم، فكما أنعم عليكم وفضلكم على كثير من عباده, فاشكروه بإخراج بعض ما  أنعم به عليكم, وواسوا إخوانكم المعدمين.* 
*وكثيرا ما يجمع تعالى بين الصلاة والزكاة في القرآن, لأن الصلاة متضمنة  للإخلاص للمعبود, والزكاة والنفقة متضمنة للإحسان على عبيده، فعنوان سعادة  العبد إخلاصه للمعبود, وسعيه في نفع الخلق، كما أن عنوان شقاوة العبد عدم  هذين الأمرين منه, فلا إخلاص ولا إحسان.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنزلَ إِلَيْكَ ) وهو القرآن والسنة، قال تعالى:      وَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ      فالمتقون يؤمنون بجميع ما جاء به الرسول, ولا يفرقون بين بعض ما أنزل  إليه, فيؤمنون ببعضه, ولا يؤمنون ببعضه, إما بجحده أو تأويله, على غير مراد  الله ورسوله, كما يفعل ذلك من يفعله من المبتدعة, الذين يؤولون النصوص  الدالة على خلاف قولهم, بما حاصله عدم التصديق بمعناها, وإن صدقوا بلفظها,  فلم يؤمنوا بها إيمانا حقيقيا.* 
*وقوله: ( وَمَا أُنزلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ ) يشمل الإيمان بالكتب   السابقة، ويتضمن الإيمان بالكتب الإيمان بالرسل وبما اشتملت عليه, خصوصا  التوراة والإنجيل والزبور، وهذه خاصية المؤمنين يؤمنون بجميع الكتب  السماوية  وبجميع الرسل فلا يفرقون بين أحد منهم.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَبِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ ) و " الآخرة "اسم لما يكون  بعد الموت، وخصه [بالذكر] بعد العموم, لأن الإيمان باليوم الآخر, أحد أركان  الإيمان؛ ولأنه أعظم باعث على الرغبة والرهبة والعمل، و " اليقين "هو  العلم التام الذي ليس فيه أدنى شك, الموجب للعمل.* 
* ( أُولَئِكَ ) أي: الموصوفون بتلك الصفات الحميدة ( عَلَى هُدًى مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ ) أي: على هدى عظيم, لأن التنكير للتعظيم، وأي هداية أعظم من تلك  الصفات المذكورة المتضمنة للعقيدة الصحيحة والأعمال المستقيمة، وهل  الهداية [الحقيقية] إلا هدايتهم، وما سواها [مما خالفها]، فهو  ضلالة.* 

*وأتى بـ " على "في هذا الموضع, الدالة على الاستعلاء, وفي الضلالة يأتي بـ " في "كما في قوله:      وَإِنَّا أَوْ إِيَّاكُمْ لَعَلَى هُدًى أَوْ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ      لأن صاحب الهدى مستعل بالهدى, مرتفع به, وصاحب الضلال منغمس فيه محتَقر.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) والفلاح [هو] الفوز  بالمطلوب والنجاة من المرهوب، حصر الفلاح فيهم؛ لأنه لا سبيل إلى الفلاح  إلا بسلوك سبيلهم, وما عدا تلك السبيل, فهي سبل الشقاء والهلاك والخسار  التي تفضي بسالكها إلى الهلاك.* 

*فلهذا لما ذكر صفات المؤمنين حقا, ذكر صفات الكفار المظهرين لكفرهم، المعاندين للرسول، فقال: 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (3)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(6)الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 



*
*   (إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَأَنْذَرْتَهُم  ْ أَمْ لَمْ  تُنْذِرْهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (6)        خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى  قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ     (7) ) .* 

*يخبر  تعالى أن الذين كفروا, أي: اتصفوا بالكفر, وانصبغوا به, وصار وصفا  لهم  لازما, لا يردعهم عنه رادع, ولا ينجع فيهم وعظ، إنهم مستمرون على  كفرهم,  فسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم, أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون، وحقيقة الكفر: هو  الجحود  لما جاء به الرسول, أو جحد بعضه، فهؤلاء الكفار لا تفيدهم   < 1-42 >     الدعوة إلا إقامة الحجة, وكأن في هذا قطعا لطمع الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم  في إيمانهم, وأنك لا تأس عليهم, ولا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات.* 
*ثم  ذكر الموانع المانعة لهم من الإيمان فقال: ( خَتَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَى   قُلُوبِهِمْ وَعَلَى سَمْعِهِمْ ) أي: طبع عليها بطابع لا يدخلها الإيمان,   ولا ينفذ فيها، فلا يعون ما ينفعهم, ولا يسمعون ما يفيدهم.* 
*  ( وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ ) أي: غشاء وغطاء وأكنة تمنعها عن   النظر الذي ينفعهم, وهذه طرق العلم والخير, قد سدت عليهم, فلا مطمع فيهم,   ولا خير يرجى عندهم، وإنما منعوا ذلك, وسدت عنهم أبواب الإيمان بسبب كفرهم   وجحودهم ومعاندتهم بعد ما تبين لهم الحق, كما قال تعالى: (     وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ     ) وهذا عقاب عاجل.* 

*ثم ذكر العقاب الآجل، فقال: ( وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) وهو عذاب النار, وسخط الجبار المستمر الدائم.* 
*ثم قال تعالى في وصف المنافقين الذين ظاهرهم الإسلام وباطنهم الكفر فقال:* 
*   (وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ     (8)        يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَمَا يَخْدَعُونَ إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا  يَشْعُرُونَ     (9)        فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ  مَرَضًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ     (10) .* 
*واعلم  أن النفاق هو: إظهار الخير وإبطان الشر، ويدخل في هذا التعريف  النفاق  الاعتقادي, والنفاق العملي، كالذي ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في  قوله: "  آية المنافق ثلات: إذا حدث كذب, وإذا وعد أخلف, وإذا اؤتمن خان  "وفي  رواية: " وإذا خاصم فجر "* 
*وأما  النفاق الاعتقادي المخرج عن دائرة الإسلام, فهو الذي وصف الله به   المنافقين في هذه السورة وغيرها، ولم يكن النفاق موجودا قبل هجرة الرسول   صلى الله عليه وسلم [من مكة] إلى المدينة, وبعد أن هاجر, فلما كانت وقعة "   بدر "  وأظهر الله المؤمنين وأعزهم، ذل    من في المدينة ممن لم يسلم, فأظهر بعضهم الإسلام خوفا ومخادعة, ولتحقن   دماؤهم, وتسلم أموالهم, فكانوا بين أظهر المسلمين في الظاهر أنهم منهم, وفي   الحقيقة ليسوا منهم.* 
*فمن  لطف الله بالمؤمنين, أن جلا أحوالهم ووصفهم بأوصاف يتميزون بها,  لئلا  يغتر بهم المؤمنون, ولينقمعوا أيضا عن كثير من فجورهم [قال تعالى]: (     يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ    )   فوصفهم الله بأصل النفاق فقال: ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا   بِاللَّهِ وَبِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَا هُمْ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ ) فإنهم يقولون   بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم، فأكذبهم الله بقوله: ( وَمَا هُمْ   بِمُؤْمِنِينَ ) لأن الإيمان الحقيقي, ما تواطأ عليه القلب واللسان, وإنما   هذا مخادعة لله ولعباده المؤمنين.* 
*والمخادعة:  أن يظهر المخادع لمن يخادعه شيئا, ويبطن خلافه لكي يتمكن من  مقصوده ممن  يخادع، فهؤلاء المنافقون, سلكوا مع الله وعباده هذا المسلك,  فعاد خداعهم  على أنفسهم، فإن هذا من العجائب؛ لأن المخادع, إما أن ينتج خداعه ويحصل له ما يريد  أو يسلم, لا له ولا عليه، وهؤلاء عاد خداعهم عليهم, وكأنهم     يعملون ما يعملون من المكر لإهلاك أنفسهم وإضرارها وكيدها؛ لأن الله  تعالى  لا يتضرر بخداعهم [شيئا] وعباده المؤمنون, لا يضرهم كيدهم شيئا، فلا  يضر  المؤمنين أن أظهر المنافقون الإيمان, فسلمت بذلك أموالهم وحقنت  دماؤهم,  وصار كيدهم في نحورهم, وحصل لهم بذلك الخزي والفضيحة في الدنيا,  والحزن  المستمر بسبب ما يحصل للمؤمنين من القوة والنصرة.* 
*ثم في الآخرة لهم العذاب الأليم الموجع المفجع, بسبب كذبهم وكفرهم وفجورهم, والحال أنهم من جهلهم وحماقتهم لا يشعرون بذلك.* 
*وقوله: ( فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ ) والمراد بالمرض هنا: مرض الشك والشبهات والنفاق، لأن    القلب يعرض له مرضان يخرجانه عن صحته واعتداله: مرض الشبهات الباطلة,  ومرض  الشهوات المردية، فالكفر والنفاق والشكوك والبدع, كلها من مرض  الشبهات،  والزنا, ومحبة [الفواحش و]المعاصي وفعلها, من مرض الشهوات ، كما  قال تعالى: (     فَيَطْمَعَ الَّذِي فِي قَلْبِهِ مَرَضٌ     )وهي شهوة الزنا، والمعافى من عوفي من هذين المرضين, فحصل له اليقين والإيمان, والصبر عن كل معصية, فرفل في أثواب العافية.* 
*وفي  قوله عن المنافقين: ( فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَهُمُ اللَّهُ   مَرَضًا ) بيان لحكمته تعالى في تقدير المعاصي على العاصين, وأنه بسبب   ذنوبهم السابقة, يبتليهم بالمعاصي اللاحقة الموجبة لعقوباتها كما قال   تعالى:  (     وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ     )وقال تعالى:  (     فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ  ) وقال تعالى: (     وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ  )فعقوبة المعصية, المعصية بعدها, كما أن من ثواب الحسنة, الحسنة بعدها، قال تعالى:  (     وَيَزِيدُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ اهْتَدَوْا هُدًى  ) .* 
*   < 1-43 >  * 
*   ( وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ لا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ قَالُوا إِنَّمَا  نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ     (11)        أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْمُفْسِدُونَ  وَلَكِنْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ     (12)   ).* 
*أي:  إذا نهي هؤلاء المنافقون عن الإفساد في الأرض, وهو العمل بالكفر   والمعاصي, ومنه إظهار سرائر المؤمنين لعدوهم وموالاتهم للكافرين ( قَالُوا   إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ ) فجمعوا بين العمل بالفساد في الأرض,   وإظهارهم أنه ليس بإفساد بل هو إصلاح, قلبا للحقائق, وجمعا بين فعل الباطل   واعتقاده حقا، وهذا أعظم جناية ممن يعمل بالمعصية, مع اعتقاد أنها معصية   فهذا أقرب للسلامة, وأرجى لرجوعه.* 
*ولما  كان في قولهم: ( إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ مُصْلِحُونَ ) حصر للإصلاح في  جانبهم -  وفي ضمنه أن المؤمنين ليسوا من أهل الإصلاح - قلب الله عليهم  دعواهم  بقوله: ( ألا إنهم هم المفسدون ) فإنه لا أعظم فسادا     ممن كفر بآيات الله, وصد عن سبيل الله، وخادع الله وأولياءه, ووالى   المحاربين لله ورسوله, وزعم مع ذلك أن هذا إصلاح, فهل بعد هذا الفساد فساد؟   !! ولكن لا يعلمون علما ينفعهم, وإن كانوا قد علموا بذلك علما تقوم به   عليهم حجة الله، وإنما كان العمل بالمعاصي في الأرض إفسادا, لأنه يتضمن   فساد   ما على وجه الأرض من الحبوب والثمار والأشجار, والنبات, بما  يحصل فيها من الآفات بسبب   المعاصي، ولأن الإصلاح في الأرض أن تعمر بطاعة الله والإيمان به, لهذا خلق الله الخلق, وأسكنهم في الأرض, وأدر لهم  الأرزاق, ليستعينوا بها على طاعته [وعبادته]، فإذا عمل فيها بضده, كان سعيا فيها بالفساد فيها, وإخرابا لها عما خلقت له.* 
*         وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا كَمَا آمَنَ النَّاسُ قَالُوا  أَنُؤْمِنُ  كَمَا آمَنَ السُّفَهَاءُ أَلا إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ السُّفَهَاءُ  وَلَكِنْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ     (13)   .* 
*أي:  إذا قيل للمنافقين آمنوا كما آمن الناس, أي: كإيمان الصحابة رضي  الله  عنهم، وهو الإيمان بالقلب واللسان, قالوا بزعمهم الباطل: أنؤمن كما  آمن  السفهاء؟ يعنون - قبحهم الله - الصحابة رضي الله عنهم, بزعمهم  أن سفههم أوجب لهم الإيمان, وترك الأوطان, ومعاداة الكفار، والعقل عندهم يقتضي ضد ذلك, فنسبوهم إلى السفه; وفي ضمنه  أنهم هم العقلاء أرباب الحجى والنهى.* 
*فرد الله ذلك عليهم, وأخبر أنهم هم السفهاء على الحقيقة, لأن حقيقة السفه    جهل الإنسان بمصالح نفسه, وسعيه فيما يضرها, وهذه الصفة منطبقة عليهم   وصادقة عليهم، كما أن العقل والحجا, معرفة الإنسان بمصالح نفسه, والسعي   فيما ينفعه, و[في] دفع ما يضره، وهذه الصفة منطبقة على [الصحابة و]المؤمنين   وصادقة عليهم، فالعبرة بالأوصاف والبرهان, لا بالدعاوى المجردة, والأقوال   الفارغة. ثم قال تعالى:* 
*         وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا  إِلَى  شَيَاطِينِهِمْ قَالُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ  مُسْتَهْزِئُونَ     (14)        اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ  وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ     (15)   .* 
*  هذا من قولهم بألسنتهم ما ليس في قلوبهم، و[ذلك] أنهم إذا اجتمعوا   بالمؤمنين, أظهروا أنهم على طريقتهم وأنهم معهم, فإذا خلوا إلى شياطينهم -   أي: رؤسائهم وكبرائهم في الشر - قالوا: إنا معكم في الحقيقة, وإنما نحن   مستهزئون بالمؤمنين بإظهارنا لهم, أنا على طريقتهم، فهذه حالهم الباطنة   والظاهرة, ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله.* 
*قال  تعالى: ( اللَّهُ يَسْتَهْزِئُ بِهِمْ وَيَمُدُّهُمْ فِي  طُغْيَانِهِمْ  يَعْمَهُونَ ) وهذا جزاء لهم, على استهزائهم بعباده، فمن  استهزائه بهم أن  زين لهم ما كانوا فيه من الشقاء والحالة الخبيثة, حتى ظنوا  أنهم مع  المؤمنين, لما لم يسلط الله المؤمنين عليهم، ومن استهزائه بهم يوم   القيامة, أنه يعطيهم مع المؤمنين نورا ظاهرا, فإذا مشى المؤمنون بنورهم,   طفئ نور المنافقين, وبقوا في الظلمة بعد النور متحيرين, فما أعظم اليأس بعد   الطمع،       يُنَادُونَهُمْ أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنَّكُمْ  فَتَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ      الآية.* 
*قوله:  ( وَيَمُدُّهُمْ ) أي: يزيدهم ( فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ ) أي: فجورهم  وكفرهم، (  يَعْمَهُونَ ) أي: حائرون مترددون, وهذا من استهزائه تعالى بهم.* 
*ثم قال تعالى كاشفا عن حقيقة أحوالهم:* 
*        أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى فَمَا رَبِحَتْ تِجَارَتُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ     (16)   .* 
*  أولئك, أي: المنافقون الموصوفون بتلك الصفات ( الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا   الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى ) أي: رغبوا في الضلالة, رغبة المشتري بالسلعة,   التي من رغبته فيها يبذل فيها الأثمان    النفيسة. وهذا من أحسن الأمثلة, فإنه جعل الضلالة, التي هي غاية الشر,   كالسلعة، وجعل الهدى الذي هو غاية الصلاح بمنزلة الثمن، فبذلوا الهدى رغبة   عنه بالضلالة رغبة فيها، فهذه تجارتهم, فبئس التجارة, وبئس الصفقة صفقتهم .* 
*   < 1-44 >  * 
*وإذا كان من بذل    دينارا في مقابلة درهم خاسرا, فكيف من بذل جوهرة وأخذ عنها درهما؟" فكيف   من بذل الهدى في مقابلة الضلالة, واختار الشقاء على السعادة, ورغب في سافل   الأمور عن عاليها  ؟" فما ربحت تجارته, بل خسر فيها أعظم خسارة.        قُلْ إِنَّ الْخَاسِرِينَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  وَأَهْلِيهِمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ  الْمُبِينُ      .* 
*وقوله: ( وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ ) تحقيق لضلالهم, وأنهم لم يحصل لهم من الهداية شيء, فهذه أوصافهم القبيحة.* 
*ثم ذكر مثلهم الكاشف لها غاية الكشف، فقال:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (4)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(17)الى الأية(24)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





** مَثَلُهُمْ  كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي اسْتَوْقَدَ نَارًا فَلَمَّا أَضَاءَتْ مَا حَوْلَهُ  ذَهَبَ اللَّهُ بِنُورِهِمْ وَتَرَكَهُمْ فِي ظُلُمَاتٍ لا يُبْصِرُونَ (17) صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ (18) أَوْ  كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فِيهِ ظُلُمَاتٌ وَرَعْدٌ وَبَرْقٌ يَجْعَلُونَ  أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ  وَاللَّهُ مُحِيطٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ (19) يَكَادُ  الْبَرْقُ يَخْطَفُ أَبْصَارَهُمْ كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ مَشَوْا فِيهِ  وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ  بِسَمْعِهِمْ وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (20)  . 
*
*أي: مثلهم المطابق لما كانوا عليه كمثل الذي استوقد نارا، أي: كان في  ظلمة عظيمة, وحاجة إلى النار شديدة فاستوقدها من غيره, ولم تكن عنده معدة,  بل هي خارجة عنه، فلما أضاءت النار ما حوله, ونظر المحل الذي هو فيه, وما  فيه من المخاوف وأمنها, وانتفع بتلك النار, وقرت بها عينه, وظن أنه قادر  عليها, فبينما هو كذلك, إذ ذهب الله بنوره, فذهب عنه النور, وذهب معه  السرور, وبقي في الظلمة العظيمة والنار المحرقة, فذهب ما فيها من الإشراق,  وبقي ما فيها من الإحراق، فبقي في ظلمات متعددة: ظلمة الليل, وظلمة السحاب,  وظلمة المطر, والظلمة الحاصلة بعد النور, فكيف يكون حال هذا الموصوف؟  فكذلك هؤلاء المنافقون, استوقدوا نار الإيمان من المؤمنين, ولم تكن صفة  لهم, فانتفعوا بها   وحقنت بذلك دماؤهم, وسلمت أموالهم, وحصل لهم نوع من الأمن في الدنيا، فبينما هم على ذلك   إذ هجم عليهم الموت, فسلبهم الانتفاع بذلك النور, وحصل لهم كل هم وغم وعذاب, وحصل لهم ظلمة القبر, وظلمة الكفر, وظلمة النفاق, وظلم   المعاصي على اختلاف أنواعها, وبعد ذلك ظلمة النار [وبئس القرار].* 
*فلهذا قال تعالى [عنهم]: ( صُمٌّ ) أي: عن سماع الخير، ( بُكْمٌ ) [أي]:  عن النطق به، ( عُمْيٌ ) عن رؤية الحق، ( فَهُمْ لا يَرْجِعُونَ ) لأنهم  تركوا الحق بعد أن عرفوه, فلا يرجعون إليه، بخلاف من ترك الحق عن جهل  وضلال, فإنه لا يعقل, وهو أقرب رجوعا منهم.* 
*ثم قال تعالى: ( أَوْ كَصَيِّبٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ) يعني: أو مثلهم كصيب،  أي: كصاحب صيب من السماء، وهو المطر الذي يصوب, أي: ينزل بكثرة، ( فِيهِ  ظُلُمَاتٌ ) ظلمة الليل, وظلمة السحاب, وظلمة المطر، ( وَرَعْدٌ ) وهو  الصوت الذي يسمع من السحاب، ( وَبَرْقٌ ) وهو الضوء [اللامع] المشاهد مع   السحاب.* 
*( كُلَّمَا أَضَاءَ لَهُمْ ) البرق في تلك الظلمات ( مَشَوْا فِيهِ وَإِذَا أَظْلَمَ عَلَيْهِمْ قَامُوا ) أي: وقفوا.* 
*فهكذا حال   المنافقين, إذا سمعوا القرآن وأوامره ونواهيه ووعده ووعيده, جعلوا أصابعهم  في آذانهم, وأعرضوا عن أمره ونهيه ووعده ووعيده, فيروعهم وعيده وتزعجهم  وعوده، فهم يعرضون عنها غاية ما يمكنهم, ويكرهونها كراهة صاحب الصيب الذي  يسمع الرعد, ويجعل  أصابعه في أذنيه  خشية الموت, فهذا تمكن له    السلامة. وأما المنافقون فأنى لهم السلامة, وهو تعالى محيط بهم, قدرة  وعلما فلا يفوتونه ولا يعجزونه, بل يحفظ عليهم أعمالهم, ويجازيهم عليها أتم  الجزاء.* 
*ولما كانوا مبتلين بالصمم, والبكم, والعمى المعنوي, ومسدودة عليهم طرق  الإيمان، قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَذَهَبَ بِسَمْعِهِمْ  وَأَبْصَارِهِمْ ) أي: الحسية, ففيه تحذير لهم وتخويف بالعقوبة الدنيوية,  ليحذروا, فيرتدعوا عن بعض شرهم ونفاقهم، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) فلا يعجزه شيء، ومن قدرته أنه إذا شاء شيئا فعله من غير  ممانع ولا معارض.* 
*وفي هذه الآية وما أشبهها, رد على القدرية القائلين بأن أفعالهم غير  داخلة في قدرة الله تعالى, لأن أفعالهم من جملة الأشياء الداخلة في قوله: (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) .* 

* يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اعْبُدُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ (21) الَّذِي  جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الأَرْضَ فِرَاشًا وَالسَّمَاءَ بِنَاءً وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ رِزْقًا لَكُمْ فَلا  تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (22)  . 
*
*هذا أمر عام لكل  الناس, بأمر عام, وهو العبادة الجامعة, لامتثال أوامر الله, واجتناب نواهيه, وتصديق خبره, فأمرهم تعالى بما خلقهم له، قال تعالى:  وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ  .* 
*ثم استدل على وجوب عبادته وحده, بأنه ربكم الذي رباكم بأصناف النعم,  فخلقكم بعد العدم, وخلق الذين من قبلكم, وأنعم عليكم بالنعم الظاهرة  والباطنة, فجعل لكم الأرض فراشا تستقرون عليها, وتنتفعون بالأبنية,  والزراعة, والحراثة, والسلوك من محل إلى محل, وغير ذلك من أنواع   الانتفاع بها، وجعل السماء بناء لمسكنكم, وأودع فيها من المنافع ما هو من ضروراتكم وحاجاتكم, كالشمس, والقمر, والنجوم.* 
*( وَأَنزلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً ) والسماء: [هو] كل ما علا فوقك فهو  سماء, ولهذا قال المفسرون: المراد بالسماء هاهنا: السحاب، فأنزل منه تعالى  ماء، ( فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ ) كالحبوب, والثمار, من نخيل,  وفواكه, [وزروع] وغيرها ( رِزْقًا لَكُمْ ) به ترتزقون, وتقوتون وتعيشون  وتفكهون.* 
*( فَلا تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا ) أي: نظراء وأشباها من  المخلوقين, فتعبدونهم كما تعبدون الله, وتحبونهم كما تحبون الله, وهم  مثلكم, مخلوقون, مرزوقون مدبرون, لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماء ولا في  الأرض، ولا ينفعونكم ولا يضرون، ( وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) أن الله ليس له  شريك, ولا نظير, لا في الخلق, والرزق, والتدبير, ولا في العبادة  فكيف تعبدون معه آلهة أخرى مع علمكم بذلك؟ هذا من أعجب العجب, وأسفه السفه.* 
*وهذه الآية جمعت بين الأمر بعبادة الله وحده, والنهي عن عبادة ما سواه,  وبيان الدليل الباهر على وجوب عبادته, وبطلان عبادة من سواه, وهو [ذكر]  توحيد الربوبية, المتضمن لانفراده بالخلق والرزق والتدبير، فإذا كان كل أحد  مقرا بأنه ليس له شريك في ذلك, فكذلك فليكن إقراره بأن [الله] لا شريك له  في العبادة, وهذا أوضح دليل عقلي على وحدانية الباري، وبطلان الشرك.* 
*وقوله تعالى: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) يحتمل أن المعنى: أنكم إذا  عبدتم الله وحده, اتقيتم بذلك سخطه وعذابه, لأنكم أتيتم بالسبب الدافع  لذلك، ويحتمل أن يكون المعنى: أنكم إذا عبدتم الله, صرتم من المتقين  الموصوفين بالتقوى, وكلا المعنيين صحيح, وهما متلازمان، فمن أتى بالعبادة  كاملة, كان من المتقين، ومن كان من المتقين, حصلت له النجاة من عذاب الله  وسخطه. ثم قال تعالى:* 
* وَإِنْ  كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِمَّا نَزَّلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا فَأْتُوا  بِسُورَةٍ مِنْ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا شُهَدَاءَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (23) فَإِنْ  لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا وَلَنْ تَفْعَلُوا فَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي  وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ (24)  . 
*
*وهذا دليل عقلي على صدق رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, وصحة ما جاء به،  فقال: ( وإن كنتم ) معشر المعاندين للرسول, الرادين دعوته, الزاعمين كذبه  في شك واشتباه, مما نزلنا على عبدنا, هل هو حق أو غيره ؟ فهاهنا أمر نصف،  فيه الفيصلة بينكم وبينه، وهو أنه بشر مثلكم, ليس بأفصحكم ولا بأعلمكم    وأنتم تعرفونه منذ نشأ بينكم, لا يكتب ولا يقرأ، فأتاكم بكتاب زعم أنه من  عند الله, وقلتم أنتم أنه تقوَّله وافتراه، فإن كان الأمر كما تقولون,  فأتوا بسورة من مثله, واستعينوا بمن تقدرون عليه من أعوانكم وشهدائكم, فإن  هذا أمر يسير عليكم، خصوصا وأنتم أهل الفصاحة والخطابة, والعداوة العظيمة  للرسول، فإن جئتم بسورة من مثله, فهو كما زعمتم, وإن لم تأتوا بسورة من  مثله وعجزتم غاية العجز, ولن تأتوا بسورة من مثله، ولكن هذا التقييم   على وجه الإنصاف والتنزل معكم، فهذا آية كبرى, ودليل واضح [جلي] على صدقه  وصدق ما جاء به, فيتعين عليكم اتباعه, واتقاء النار التي بلغت في الحرارة  العظيمة [والشدة], أن كانت وقودها الناس والحجارة, ليست كنار الدنيا التي  إنما تتقد بالحطب, وهذه النار الموصوفة معدة ومهيأة للكافرين بالله ورسله. فاحذروا الكفر برسوله, بعد ما تبين لكم أنه رسول الله.* 
*وهذه الآية ونحوها يسمونها آيات التحدي, وهو تعجيز الخلق أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن، قال تعالى  قُلْ  لَئِنِ اجْتَمَعَتِ الإِنْسُ وَالْجِنُّ عَلَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِمِثْلِ  هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ لا يَأْتُونَ بِمِثْلِهِ وَلَوْ كَانَ بَعْضُهُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ ظَهِيرًا  .* 
*وكيف يقدر المخلوق من تراب, أن يكون كلامه ككلام رب الأرباب؟ أم كيف  يقدر الناقص الفقير من كل الوجوه, أن يأتي بكلام ككلام الكامل, الذي له  الكمال المطلق, والغنى الواسع من كل الوجوه؟ هذا ليس في الإمكان, ولا في  قدرة الإنسان، وكل من له أدنى ذوق ومعرفة [بأنواع] الكلام, إذا وزن هذا  القرآن العظيم بغيره من كلام البلغاء, ظهر له الفرق العظيم.* 
*وفي قوله: ( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ ) إلى آخره, دليل على أن الذي  يرجى له الهداية من الضلالة: [هو] الشاك الحائر الذي لم يعرف الحق من  الضلال، فهذا إذا بين له الحق فهو حري بالتوفيق  إن كان صادقا في طلب الحق.* 
*وأما المعاند الذي يعرف الحق ويتركه, فهذا لا يمكن رجوعه, لأنه ترك الحق بعد ما تبين له, لم يتركه عن جهل, فلا حيلة فيه.* 
*وكذلك الشاك غير الصادق  في طلب الحق, بل هو معرض غير مجتهد في طلبه, فهذا في الغالب أنه لا يوفق.* 
*وفي وصف الرسول بالعبودية في هذا المقام العظيم, دليل على أن أعظم  أوصافه صلى الله عليه وسلم, قيامه بالعبودية, التي لا يلحقه فيها أحد من  الأولين والآخرين.* 
*كما وصفه بالعبودية في مقام الإسراء، فقال:  سُبْحَانَ الَّذِي أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ  وفي مقام الإنزال، فقال:  تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْفُرْقَانَ عَلَى عَبْدِهِ  .* 
*وفي قوله: ( أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ ) ونحوها من الآيات, دليل لمذهب  أهل السنة والجماعة, أن الجنة والنار مخلوقتان خلافا للمعتزلة، وفيها أيضا,  أن الموحدين وإن ارتكبوا بعض الكبائر لا يخلدون في النار, لأنه قال: (  أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ ) فلو كان [عصاة الموحدين] يخلدون فيها, لم تكن  معدة للكافرين وحدهم، خلافا للخوارج والمعتزلة. 
*
*وفيها دلالة على أن العذاب مستحق بأسبابه, وهو الكفر, وأنواع المعاصي على اختلافها. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (5)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(25)الى الأية(29)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 




 ( وَبَشِّرِ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ كُلَّمَا رُزِقُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ  ثَمَرَةٍ رِزْقًا قَالُوا هَذَا الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأُتُوا  بِهِ مُتَشَابِهًا وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَهُمْ فِيهَا  خَالِدُونَ (25) . 
 لما ذكر جزاء الكافرين, ذكر جزاء المؤمنين, أهل الأعمال الصالحات, على طريقته تعالى في القرآن   يجمع بين الترغيب والترهيب, ليكون العبد راغبا راهبا, خائفا راجيا فقال: ( وَبَشِّرِ ) أي: [يا أيها الرسول ومن قام مقامه]   ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) بقلوبهم ( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) بجوارحهم, فصدقوا إيمانهم بأعمالهم الصالحة. 
 ووصفت أعمال الخير بالصالحات, لأن بها تصلح أحوال العبد, وأمور دينه  ودنياه, وحياته الدنيوية والأخروية, ويزول بها عنه فساد الأحوال, فيكون  بذلك من الصالحين, الذين يصلحون لمجاورة الرحمن في جنته. 
 فبشرهم ( أَنَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ ) أي: بساتين جامعة من الأشجار العجيبة, والثمار الأنيقة, والظل المديد, [والأغصان والأفنان وبذلك]  صارت جنة يجتن بها داخلها, وينعم فيها ساكنها. 
 ( تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ ) أي: أنهار الماء, واللبن, والعسل, والخمر، يفجرونها كيف شاءوا, ويصرفونها أين أرادوا, وتشرب   منها تلك الأشجار فتنبت أصناف الثمار. 
 ( كُلَّمَا رُزِقُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ ثَمَرَةٍ رِزْقًا قَالُوا هَذَا  الَّذِي رُزِقْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ ) أي: هذا من جنسه, وعلى وصفه, كلها متشابهة  في الحسن واللذة، ليس فيها ثمرة خاصة, وليس لهم وقت خال من اللذة, فهم  دائما متلذذون بأكلها. 
 وقوله: ( وَأُتُوا بِهِ مُتَشَابِهًا ) قيل: متشابها في الاسم, مختلف الطعوم  وقيل: متشابها في اللون, مختلفا في الاسم، وقيل: يشبه بعضه بعضا, في الحسن, واللذة, والفكاهة, ولعل هذا هو الصحيح .  
 ثم لما ذكر مسكنهم, وأقواتهم من الطعام والشراب وفواكههم, ذكر أزواجهم,  فوصفهن بأكمل وصف وأوجزه, وأوضحه فقال: ( وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ  مُطَهَّرَةٌ ) فلم يقل " مطهرة من العيب الفلاني "ليشمل  جميع أنواع التطهير، فهن مطهرات الأخلاق, مطهرات الخلق, مطهرات اللسان,  مطهرات الأبصار، فأخلاقهن, أنهن عرب متحببات إلى أزواجهن بالخلق الحسن,  وحسن التبعل, والأدب القولي والفعلي, ومطهر خلقهن من الحيض والنفاس والمني,  والبول والغائط, والمخاط والبصاق, والرائحة الكريهة، ومطهرات الخلق أيضا,  بكمال الجمال, فليس فيهن عيب, ولا دمامة خلق, بل هن خيرات حسان, مطهرات  اللسان والطرف، قاصرات طرفهن على أزواجهن, وقاصرات ألسنتهن عن كل كلام  قبيح. 
 ففي هذه الآية الكريمة, ذكر المبشِّر والمبشَّر, والمبشَّر به, والسبب  الموصل لهذه البشارة، فالمبشِّر: هو الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن قام  مقامه من أمته، والمبشَّر: هم المؤمنون العاملون الصالحات، والمبشَّر به:  هي الجنات الموصوفات بتلك الصفات، والسبب الموصل لذلك, هو الإيمان والعمل  الصالح، فلا سبيل إلى الوصول إلى هذه البشارة, إلا بهما، وهذا أعظم بشارة  حاصلة, على يد أفضل الخلق, بأفضل الأسباب. 
 وفيه استحباب بشارة المؤمنين, وتنشيطهم على الأعمال بذكر جزائها  [وثمراتها], فإنها بذلك تخف وتسهل، وأعظم بشرى حاصلة للإنسان, توفيقه  للإيمان والعمل الصالح، فذلك أول البشارة وأصلها، ومن بعده البشرى عند  الموت، ومن بعده الوصول إلى هذا النعيم المقيم، نسأل الله أن يجعلنا منهم  . 
  ( إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلا مَا بَعُوضَةً فَمَا  فَوْقَهَا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ  اللَّهُ بِهَذَا مَثَلا يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا  وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلا الْفَاسِقِينَ (26) الَّذِينَ  يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا  أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ وَيُفْسِدُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ أُولَئِكَ  هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ (27)   . 
 يقول تعالى ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَسْتَحْيِي أَنْ يَضْرِبَ مَثَلا مَا )  أي: أيَّ مثل كان ( بَعُوضَةً فَمَا فَوْقَهَا ) لاشتمال الأمثال على  الحكمة, وإيضاح الحق, والله لا يستحيي من الحق، وكأن في هذا, جوابا لمن  أنكر ضرب الأمثال في الأشياء الحقيرة، واعترض على الله في ذلك. فليس في ذلك  محل اعتراض. بل هو من تعليم الله لعباده ورحمته بهم. فيجب أن تتلقى  بالقبول والشكر. ولهذا قال: ( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَيَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ ) فيتفهمونها، ويتفكرون فيها. 
 فإن علموا ما اشتملت عليه على وجه التفصيل، ازداد بذلك علمهم وإيمانهم،  وإلا علموا أنها حق، وما اشتملت عليه حق، وإن خفي عليهم وجه الحق فيها  لعلمهم بأن الله لم يضربها عبثا، بل لحكمة بالغة، ونعمة سابغة. 
 ( وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَيَقُولُونَ مَاذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ  بِهَذَا مَثَلا ) فيعترضون ويتحيرون، فيزدادون كفرا إلى كفرهم، كما ازداد  المؤمنون إيمانا على إيمانهم، ولهذا قال: ( يُضِلُّ بِهِ كَثِيرًا  وَيَهْدِي بِهِ كَثِيرًا ) فهذه حال المؤمنين والكافرين عند نزول الآيات  القرآنية. قال تعالى:( وَإِذَا  مَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ زَادَتْهُ  هَذِهِ إِيمَانًا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا  وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ * وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ  ) فلا أعظم نعمة على العباد من نزول الآيات القرآنية، ومع هذا تكون لقوم  محنة وحيرة [وضلالة] وزيادة شر إلى شرهم، ولقوم منحة [ورحمة] وزيادة خير  إلى خيرهم، فسبحان من فاوت بين عباده، وانفرد بالهداية والإضلال. 
 ثم ذكر حكمته في إضلال من يضلهم وأن ذلك عدل منه تعالى    فقال: ( وَمَا يُضِلُّ بِهِ إِلا الْفَاسِقِينَ ) أي: الخارجين عن طاعة  الله; المعاندين لرسل الله; الذين صار الفسق وصفهم; فلا يبغون به بدلا  فاقتضت حكمته تعالى إضلالهم لعدم صلاحيتهم للهدى، كما اقتضت حكمته وفضله  هداية من اتصف بالإيمان وتحلى بالأعمال الصالحة. 
 والفسق نوعان: نوع مخرج من الدين، وهو الفسق المقتضي للخروج من الإيمان;  كالمذكور في هذه الآية ونحوها، ونوع غير مخرج من الإيمان كما في قوله  تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ جَاءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوا) [الآية]. 
ثم وصف الفاسقين فقال: ( الَّذِينَ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ ) وهذا يعم العهد الذي بينهم وبينه  والذي بينهم وبين عباده   الذي أكده عليهم بالمواثيق الثقيلة والإلزامات، فلا يبالون بتلك المواثيق;  بل ينقضونها ويتركون أوامره ويرتكبون نواهيه; وينقضون العهود التي بينهم  وبين الخلق. 
  ( وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ ) وهذا يدخل فيه  أشياء كثيرة، فإن الله أمرنا أن نصل ما بيننا وبينه بالإيمان به والقيام  بعبوديته، وما بيننا وبين رسوله بالإيمان به ومحبته وتعزيره والقيام  بحقوقه، وما بيننا وبين الوالدين والأقارب والأصحاب; وسائر الخلق بالقيام  بتلك الحقوق   التي أمر الله أن نصلها. 
 فأما المؤمنون فوصلوا ما أمر الله به أن يوصل من هذه الحقوق، وقاموا بها  أتم القيام، وأما الفاسقون، فقطعوها، ونبذوها وراء ظهورهم; معتاضين عنها  بالفسق والقطيعة; والعمل بالمعاصي; وهو: الإفساد في الأرض. 
 فـ ( فَأُولَئِكَ ) أي: من هذه صفته ( هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ ) في الدنيا  والآخرة، فحصر الخسارة فيهم; لأن خسرانهم عام في كل أحوالهم; ليس لهم نوع  من الربح؛ لأن كل عمل صالح شرطه الإيمان; فمن لا إيمان له لا عمل له; وهذا  الخسار هو خسار الكفر، وأما الخسار الذي قد يكون كفرا; وقد يكون معصية; وقد  يكون تفريطا في ترك مستحب، المذكور في قوله تعالى:  إِنَّ الإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ   فهذا عام لكل مخلوق; إلا من اتصف بالإيمان والعمل الصالح; والتواصي بالحق;  والتواصي بالصبر; وحقيقة فوات الخير; الذي [كان] العبد بصدد تحصيله وهو  تحت إمكانه. 
 .ثم قال تعالى:  كَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَكُنْتُمْ أَمْوَاتًا فَأَحْيَاكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ (28)  . 
 هذا استفهام بمعنى التعجب والتوبيخ والإنكار، أي: كيف يحصل منكم الكفر  بالله; الذي خلقكم من العدم; وأنعم عليكم بأصناف النعم; ثم يميتكم عند  استكمال آجالكم; ويجازيكم في القبور; ثم يحييكم بعد البعث والنشور; ثم إليه  ترجعون; فيجازيكم الجزاء الأوفى، فإذا كنتم في تصرفه; وتدبيره; وبره; وتحت  أوامره الدينية; ومن بعد ذلك تحت دينه الجزائي; أفيليق بكم أن تكفروا به;  وهل هذا إلا جهل عظيم وسفه وحماقة  ؟ بل الذي يليق بكم أن تؤمنوا به وتتقوه وتشكروه وتخافوا عذابه; وترجوا ثوابه. 
 هُوَ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى  السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  (29)  . 
 ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الأرْضِ جَمِيعًا ) أي: خلق لكم,  برا بكم ورحمة, جميع ما على الأرض, للانتفاع والاستمتاع والاعتبار. 
 وفي هذه الآية العظيمة  دليل على أن الأصل في الأشياء الإباحة والطهارة, لأنها سيقت في معرض  الامتنان، يخرج بذلك الخبائث, فإن [تحريمها أيضا] يؤخذ من فحوى الآية,  ومعرفة المقصود منها, وأنه خلقها لنفعنا, فما فيه ضرر, فهو خارج من ذلك،  ومن تمام نعمته, منعنا من الخبائث, تنزيها لنا. 
 وقوله: ( ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى إِلَى السَّمَاءِ فَسَوَّاهُنَّ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ) . 
 ( اسْتَوَى ) ترد في القرآن على ثلاثة معاني: فتارة لا تعدى بالحرف، فيكون معناها, الكمال والتمام, كما في قوله عن موسى:  ( وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَاسْتَوَى  وتارة تكون بمعنى " علا "و " ارتفع "وذلك إذا عديت بـ " على "كما في قوله تعالى:  ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ   لِتَسْتَوُوا عَلَى ظُهُورِهِ   وتارة تكون بمعنى " قصد "كما إذا عديت بـ " إلى "كما في هذه الآية، أي:  لما خلق تعالى الأرض, قصد إلى خلق السماوات ( فسواهن سبع سماوات ) فخلقها  وأحكمها, وأتقنها, ( وهو بكل شيء عليم ) فـ  يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنْزِلُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا  و  يَعْلَمُ مَا تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ  يعلم السر وأخفى. 
 وكثيرا ما يقرن بين خلقه للخلق وإثبات علمه كما في هذه الآية, وكما في قوله تعالى:  أَلا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ  لأن خلقه للمخلوقات, أدل دليل على علمه, وحكمته, وقدرته. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (6)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(26)الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





 وَإِذْ  قَالَ رَبُّكَ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ إِنِّي جَاعِلٌ فِي الأَرْضِ خَلِيفَةً  قَالُوا أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ  وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ قَالَ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مَا  لا تَعْلَمُونَ (30) وَعَلَّمَ  آدَمَ الأَسْمَاءَ كُلَّهَا ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ فَقَالَ  أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (31) قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِلا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ (32) قَالَ  يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ فَلَمَّا أَنْبَأَهُمْ  بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَكْتُمُونَ (33) وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى وَاسْتَكْبَرَ وَكَانَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ (34)  . 
 هذا شروع في ذكر فضل آدم عليه السلام أبي البشر  أن الله حين أراد خلقه أخبر الملائكة بذلك, وأن الله مستخلفه في الأرض. 
 فقالت الملائكة عليهم السلام: ( أَتَجْعَلُ فِيهَا مَنْ يُفْسِدُ فِيهَا  ) بالمعاصي ( وَيَسْفِكُ الدِّمَاءَ ) [و]هذا تخصيص بعد تعميم, لبيان  [شدة] مفسدة القتل، وهذا بحسب ظنهم أن الخليفة المجعول في الأرض سيحدث منه  ذلك, فنزهوا الباري عن ذلك, وعظموه, وأخبروا أنهم قائمون بعبادة الله على  وجه خال من المفسدة فقالوا: ( وَنَحْنُ نُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِكَ ) أي: ننزهك  التنزيه اللائق بحمدك وجلالك، ( وَنُقَدِّسُ لَكَ ) يحتمل أن معناها:  ونقدسك, فتكون اللام مفيدة للتخصيص والإخلاص، ويحتمل أن يكون: ونقدس لك  أنفسنا، أي: نطهرها بالأخلاق الجميلة, كمحبة الله وخشيته وتعظيمه, ونطهرها من الأخلاق الرذيلة. 
 قال الله تعالى للملائكة: ( إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ ) من هذا الخليفة ( مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ ) ؛ لأن كلامكم بحسب ما ظننتم, وأنا عالم بالظواهر والسرائر,  وأعلم أن الخير الحاصل بخلق هذا الخليفة, أضعاف أضعاف ما في ضمن ذلك من  الشر فلو لم يكن في ذلك, إلا أن الله تعالى أراد أن يجتبي منهم الأنبياء  والصديقين, والشهداء والصالحين, ولتظهر آياته لخلقه, ويحصل من العبوديات  التي لم تكن تحصل بدون خلق هذا الخليفة, كالجهاد وغيره, وليظهر ما كمن في  غرائز بني آدم   من الخير والشر بالامتحان, وليتبين عدوه من وليه, وحزبه من حربه, وليظهر  ما كمن في نفس إبليس من الشر الذي انطوى عليه, واتصف به, فهذه حكم عظيمة,  يكفي بعضها في ذلك. 
 ثم لما كان قول الملائكة عليهم السلام, فيه إشارة إلى فضلهم على الخليفة  الذي يجعله الله في الأرض, أراد الله تعالى, أن يبين لهم من فضل آدم, ما  يعرفون به فضله, وكمال حكمة الله وعلمه فـ ( عَلَّمَ آدَمَ الأسْمَاءَ  كُلَّهَا ) أي: أسماء الأشياء, وما هو مسمى بها، فعلمه الاسم والمسمى, أي:  الألفاظ والمعاني, حتى المكبر من الأسماء كالقصعة، والمصغر كالقصيعة. 
 ( ثُمَّ عَرَضَهُمْ ) أي: عرض المسميات ( عَلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ ) امتحانا لهم, هل يعرفونها أم لا؟. 
 ( فَقَالَ أَنْبِئُونِي بِأَسْمَاءِ هَؤُلاءِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) في قولكم وظنكم, أنكم أفضل من هذا الخليفة. 
 ( قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ ) أي: ننزهك من الاعتراض منا عليك, ومخالفة أمرك.  ( لا عِلْمَ لَنَا ) بوجه من الوجوه ( إِلا مَا عَلَّمْتَنَا ) إياه, فضلا  منك وجودا، ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ ) العليم الذي أحاط  علما بكل شيء, فلا يغيب عنه ولا يعزب مثقال ذرة في السماوات والأرض, ولا  أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر. 
 الحكيم: من له الحكمة التامة التي لا يخرج عنها مخلوق, ولا يشذ عنها  مأمور، فما خلق شيئا إلا لحكمة: ولا أمر بشيء إلا لحكمة، والحكمة: وضع  الشيء في موضعه اللائق به، فأقروا, واعترفوا بعلم الله وحكمته, وقصورهم عن  معرفة أدنى شيء، واعترافهم بفضل الله عليهم; وتعليمه إياهم ما لا يعلمون. 
 فحينئذ قال الله: ( يَا آدَمُ أَنْبِئْهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ ) أي: أسماء  المسميات التي عرضها الله على الملائكة; فعجزوا عنها، ( فَلَمَّا  أَنْبَأَهُمْ بِأَسْمَائِهِمْ ) تبين للملائكة فضل آدم عليهم; وحكمة الباري  وعلمه في استخلاف هذا الخليفة، ( قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي  أَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) وهو ما غاب عنا; فلم نشاهده،  فإذا كان عالما بالغيب; فالشهادة من باب أولى، ( وَأَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ )  أي: تظهرون ( وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ ) . 
 ثم أمرهم تعالى بالسجود لآدم; إكراما له وتعظيما; وعبودية لله تعالى،  فامتثلوا أمر الله; وبادروا كلهم بالسجود، ( إِلا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى ) امتنع  عن السجود; واستكبر عن أمر الله وعلى آدم، قال:  أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا  وهذا الإباء منه والاستكبار; نتيجة الكفر الذي هو منطو عليه; فتبينت حينئذ عداوته لله ولآدم وكفره واستكباره. 
 وفي هذه الآيات من العبر والآيات; إثبات الكلام لله تعالى; وأنه لم يزل  متكلما; يقول ما شاء; ويتكلم بما شاء; وأنه عليم حكيم، وفيه أن العبد إذا  خفيت عليه حكمة الله في بعض المخلوقات والمأمورات فالواجب عليه; التسليم;  واتهام عقله; والإقرار لله بالحكمة، وفيه اعتناء الله بشأن الملائكة;  وإحسانه بهم; بتعليمهم ما جهلوا; وتنبيههم على ما لم يعلموه. 
 وفيه فضيلة العلم من وجوه: 
 منها: أن الله تعرف لملائكته; بعلمه وحكمته ، ومنها: أن الله عرفهم فضل  آدم بالعلم; وأنه أفضل صفة تكون في العبد، ومنها: أن الله أمرهم بالسجود  لآدم; إكراما له; لما بان فضل علمه، ومنها: أن الامتحان للغير; إذا عجزوا  عما امتحنوا به; ثم عرفه صاحب الفضيلة; فهو أكمل مما عرفه ابتداء، ومنها:  الاعتبار بحال أبوي الإنس والجن; وبيان فضل آدم; وأفضال الله عليه; وعداوة  إبليس له; إلى غير ذلك من العبر. 
 وَقُلْنَا  يَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ وَكُلا مِنْهَا رَغَدًا  حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ (35) فَأَزَلَّهُمَا  الشَّيْطَانُ عَنْهَا فَأَخْرَجَهُمَا مِمَّا كَانَا فِيهِ وَقُلْنَا  اهْبِطُوا بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ وَلَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُسْتَقَرٌّ  وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ (36)  . 
 لما خلق الله آدم وفضله; أتم نعمته عليه; بأن خلق منه زوجة ليسكن إليها;  ويستأنس بها; وأمرهما بسكنى الجنة; والأكل منها رغدا; أي: واسعا هنيئا، (  حَيْثُ شِئْتُمَا ) أي: من أصناف الثمار والفواكه; وقال الله له:  إِنَّ لَكَ أَلا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلا تَعْرَى * وَأَنَّكَ لا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلا تَضْحَى  . 
 ( وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ ) نوع من أنواع شجر الجنة; الله  أعلم بها، وإنما نهاهما عنها امتحانا وابتلاء [أو لحكمة غير معلومة لنا]  ( فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) دل على أن النهي للتحريم; لأنه رتب عليه الظلم. 
 فلم يزل عدوهما يوسوس لهما ويزين لهما تناول ما نهيا عنه; حتى أزلهما، أي: حملهما على الزلل بتزيينه.  ( وَقَاسَمَهُمَا  ) بالله  ( إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ  ) فاغترا به وأطاعاه; فأخرجهما مما كانا فيه من النعيم والرغد; وأهبطوا إلى دار التعب والنصب والمجاهدة. 
  ( بَعْضُكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ ) أي: آدم وذريته; أعداء لإبليس وذريته،  ومن المعلوم أن العدو; يجد ويجتهد في ضرر عدوه وإيصال الشر إليه بكل طريق;  وحرمانه الخير بكل طريق، ففي ضمن هذا, تحذير بني آدم من الشيطان كما قال  تعالى  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ فَاتَّخِذُوهُ عَدُوًّا إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ * أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلا  . 
 ثم ذكر منتهى الإهباط إلى الأرض، فقال: ( وَلَكُمْ فِي الأرْضِ  مُسْتَقَرٌّ ) أي: مسكن وقرار، ( وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ ) انقضاء آجالكم,  ثم تنتقلون منها للدار التي خلقتم لها, وخلقت لكم، ففيها أن مدة هذه  الحياة, مؤقتة عارضة, ليست مسكنا حقيقيا, وإنما هي معبر يتزود منها لتلك  الدار, ولا تعمر للاستقرار. 
 فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ (37)  . 
 ( فَتَلَقَّى آدَمُ ) أي: تلقف وتلقن, وألهمه الله  مِنْ رَبِّهِ كَلِمَاتٍ  وهي قوله:  ( رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا  )الآية، فاعترف بذنبه وسأل الله مغفرته  ( فَتَابَ  ) الله  ( عَلَيْهِ  ) ورحمه  إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ  لمن تاب إليه وأناب. 
 وتوبته نوعان: توفيقه أولا ثم قبوله للتوبة إذا اجتمعت شروطها ثانيا. 
   ( الرَّحِيمُ  ) بعباده, ومن رحمته بهم, أن وفقهم للتوبة, وعفا عنهم وصفح. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (7)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(38)الى الأية(48)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 






 قُلْنَا  اهْبِطُوا مِنْهَا جَمِيعًا فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ مِنِّي هُدًى فَمَنْ  تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ (38) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (39)  . 
 كرر الإهباط, ليرتب عليه ما ذكر وهو قوله: ( فَإِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ  مِنِّي هُدًى ) أي: أيَّ وقت وزمان جاءكم مني -يا معشر الثقلين- هدى, أي:  رسول وكتاب يهديكم لما يقربكم مني, ويدنيكم مني; ويدنيكم من رضائي، ( فمن  تبع هداي ) منكم, بأن آمن برسلي وكتبي, واهتدى بهم, وذلك بتصديق جميع أخبار  الرسل والكتب, والامتثال للأمر والاجتناب للنهي، ( فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) . 
 وفي الآية الأخرى: ( فَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ هُدَايَ فَلا يَضِلُّ وَلا يَشْقَى ). 
 فرتب على اتباع هداه أربعة أشياء: 
 نفي الخوف والحزن والفرق بينهما, أن المكروه إن كان قد مضى, أحدث الحزن,  وإن كان منتظرا, أحدث الخوف، فنفاهما عمن اتبع هداه وإذا انتفيا, حصل  ضدهما, وهو الأمن التام، وكذلك نفي الضلال والشقاء عمن اتبع هداه وإذا  انتفيا ثبت ضدهما، وهو الهدى والسعادة، فمن اتبع هداه, حصل له الأمن  والسعادة الدنيوية والأخروية والهدى، وانتفى عنه كل مكروه, من الخوف,  والحزن, والضلال, والشقاء، فحصل له المرغوب, واندفع عنه المرهوب، وهذا عكس  من لم يتبع هداه, فكفر به, وكذب بآياته. 
 فـ ( أولئك أصحاب النار ) أي: الملازمون لها, ملازمة الصاحب لصاحبه,  والغريم لغريمه، ( هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) لا يخرجون منها، ولا يفتر عنهم  العذاب ولا هم ينصرون. 
 وفي هذه الآيات وما أشبهها, انقسام الخلق من الجن والإنس, إلى أهل  السعادة, وأهل الشقاوة, وفيها صفات الفريقين والأعمال الموجبة لذلك، وأن  الجن كالإنس في الثواب والعقاب, كما أنهم مثلهم, في الأمر والنهي. 
 ثم شرع تعالى يذكِّر بني إسرائيل نعمه عليهم وإحسانه فقال: 
 يَا  بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ وَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ (40) وَآمِنُوا  بِمَا أَنْزَلْتُ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ وَلا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ  كَافِرٍ بِهِ وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا وَإِيَّايَ  فَاتَّقُونِ (41) وَلا تَلْبِسُوا الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ (42) وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ (43)  . 
 ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ) المراد بإسرائيل: يعقوب عليه السلام،  والخطاب مع فرق بني إسرائيل, الذين بالمدينة وما حولها, ويدخل فيهم من أتى  من بعدهم, فأمرهم بأمر عام، فقال: ( اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي  أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ ) وهو يشمل سائر النعم التي سيذكر في هذه السورة  بعضها، والمراد بذكرها بالقلب اعترافا, وباللسان ثناء, وبالجوارح  باستعمالها فيما يحبه ويرضيه. 
 ( وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِي ) وهو ما عهده إليهم من الإيمان به, وبرسله وإقامة شرعه. 
 ( أُوفِ بِعَهْدِكُمْ ) وهو المجازاة على ذلك. 
 والمراد بذلك: ما ذكره الله في قوله: ( وَلَقَدْ  أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ  عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا وَقَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ  الصَّلاةَ [وَآتَيْتُمُ الزَّكَاةَ وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي]  )خإلى قوله:  ( فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ  ). 
 ثم أمرهم بالسبب الحامل لهم على الوفاء بعهده, وهو الرهبة منه تعالى,  وخشيته وحده, فإن مَنْ خشِيَه أوجبت له خشيته امتثال أمره واجتناب نهيه. 
 ثم أمرهم بالأمر الخاص, الذي لا يتم إيمانهم, ولا يصح إلا به فقال: (  وَآمِنُوا بِمَا أَنزلْتُ ) وهو القرآن الذي أنزله على عبده ورسوله محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأمرهم بالإيمان به, واتباعه, ويستلزم ذلك, الإيمان  بمن أنزل عليه، وذكر الداعي لإيمانهم به، فقال: ( مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  مَعَكُمْ ) أي: موافقا له لا مخالفا ولا مناقضا، فإذا كان موافقا لما معكم  من الكتب, غير مخالف لها; فلا مانع لكم من الإيمان به, لأنه جاء بما جاءت  به المرسلون, فأنتم أولى من آمن به وصدق به, لكونكم أهل الكتب والعلم. 
 وأيضا فإن في قوله: ( مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ ) إشارة إلى أنكم إن لم  تؤمنوا به, عاد ذلك عليكم, بتكذيب ما معكم, لأن ما جاء به هو الذي جاء به  موسى وعيسى وغيرهما من الأنبياء، فتكذيبكم له تكذيب لما معكم. 
 وأيضا, فإن في الكتب التي بأيدكم, صفة هذا النبي الذي جاء بهذا القرآن  والبشارة به، فإن لم تؤمنوا به, كذبتم ببعض ما أنزل إليكم, ومن كذب ببعض ما أنزل إليه, فقد كذب بجميعه، كما أن من كفر برسول, فقد كذب الرسل جميعهم. 
 فلما أمرهم بالإيمان به, نهاهم وحذرهم من ضده وهو الكفر به فقال: ( وَلا تَكُونُوا أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ ) أي: بالرسول والقرآن. 
 وفي قوله: ( أَوَّلَ كَافِرٍ بِهِ ) أبلغ من قوله: ( ولا تكفروا به )  لأنهم إذا كانوا أول كافر به, كان فيه مبادرتهم إلى الكفر به, عكس ما ينبغي  منهم, وصار عليهم إثمهم وإثم من اقتدى بهم من بعدهم. 
 ثم ذكر المانع لهم من الإيمان, وهو اختيار العرض الأدنى على السعادة  الأبدية، فقال: ( وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا ) وهو ما يحصل  لهم من المناصب والمآكل, التي يتوهمون انقطاعها, إن آمنوا بالله ورسوله,  فاشتروها بآيات الله واستحبوها, وآثروها. 
 ( وَإِيَّايَ ) أي: لا غيري ( فَاتَّقُونِ ) فإنكم إذا اتقيتم الله  وحده, أوجبت لكم تقواه, تقديم الإيمان بآياته على الثمن القليل، كما أنكم  إذا اخترتم الثمن القليل, فهو دليل على ترحل التقوى من قلوبكم. 
 ثم قال: ( وَلا تَلْبِسُوا ) أي: تخلطوا ( الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ  وَتَكْتُمُوا الْحَقَّ ) فنهاهم عن شيئين, عن خلط الحق بالباطل, وكتمان  بيان الحق؛ لأن المقصود من أهل الكتب والعلم, تمييز الحق من الباطل, ليهتدي  بذلك المهتدون, ويرجع الضالون, وتقوم الحجة على المعاندين؛ لأن الله فصل  آياته وأوضح بيناته, ليميز الحق من الباطل, ولتستبين سبيل المهتدين من سبيل  المجرمين، فمن عمل بهذا من أهل العلم, فهو من خلفاء الرسل وهداة الأمم. 
 ومن لبس الحق بالباطل, فلم يميز هذا من هذا, مع علمه بذلك, وكتم الحق  الذي يعلمه, وأمر بإظهاره, فهو من دعاة جهنم, لأن الناس لا يقتدون في أمر  دينهم بغير علمائهم, فاختاروا لأنفسكم إحدى الحالتين. 
 ثم قال: ( وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ ) أي: ظاهرا وباطنا ( وَآتُوا  الزَّكَاةَ ) مستحقيها، ( وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ ) أي: صلوا مع  المصلين، فإنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك مع الإيمان برسل الله وآيات الله, فقد جمعتم  بين الأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة, وبين الإخلاص للمعبود, والإحسان إلى عبيده،  وبين العبادات القلبية البدنية والمالية. 
 وقوله: ( وَارْكَعُوا مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ ) أي: صلوا مع المصلين, ففيه  الأمر بالجماعة للصلاة ووجوبها، وفيه أن الركوع ركن من أركان الصلاة لأنه  عبّر عن الصلاة بالركوع، والتعبير عن العبادة بجزئها يدل على فرضيته فيها. 
 أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ (44)  . 
 ( أَتَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبِرِّ ) أي: بالإيمان والخير  وَتَنْسَوْنَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ  أي: تتركونها عن أمرها بذلك، والحال:  وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ الْكِتَابَ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ  وأسمى العقل   عقلا لأنه يعقل به ما ينفعه من الخير, وينعقل به عما يضره، وذلك أن العقل  يحث صاحبه أن يكون أول فاعل لما يأمر به, وأول تارك لما ينهى عنه، فمن أمر  غيره بالخير ولم يفعله, أو نهاه عن الشر فلم يتركه, دل على عدم عقله وجهله,  خصوصا إذا كان عالما بذلك, قد قامت عليه الحجة. 
 وهذه الآية, وإن كانت نزلت في سبب بني إسرائيل, فهي عامة لكل أحد لقوله تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لا تَفْعَلُونَ * كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لا تَفْعَلُونَ   وليس في الآية أن الإنسان إذا لم يقم بما أمر به أنه يترك الأمر بالمعروف,  والنهي عن المنكر, لأنها دلت على التوبيخ بالنسبة إلى الواجبين، وإلا فمن  المعلوم أن على الإنسان واجبين: أمر غيره ونهيه, وأمر نفسه ونهيها، فترك  أحدهما, لا يكون رخصة في ترك الآخر، فإن الكمال أن يقوم الإنسان بالواجبين,  والنقص الكامل أن يتركهما، وأما قيامه بأحدهما دون الآخر, فليس في رتبة  الأول, وهو دون الأخير، وأيضا فإن النفوس مجبولة على عدم الانقياد لمن  يخالف قوله فعله، فاقتداؤهم بالأفعال أبلغ من اقتدائهم بالأقوال المجردة. 
 وَاسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ وَإِنَّهَا لَكَبِيرَةٌ إِلا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ (45) الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو رَبِّهِمْ وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (46) يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ (47) وَاتَّقُوا  يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا  شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ (48)  . 
 أمرهم الله أن يستعينوا في أمورهم كلها بالصبر بجميع أنواعه، وهو الصبر  على طاعة الله حتى يؤديها، والصبر عن معصية الله حتى يتركها, والصبر على  أقدار الله المؤلمة فلا يتسخطها، فبالصبر وحبس النفس على ما أمر الله  بالصبر عليه معونة عظيمة على كل أمر من الأمور, ومن يتصبر يصبره الله،  وكذلك الصلاة التي هي ميزان الإيمان, وتنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر, يستعان بها  على كل أمر من الأمور ( وَإِنَّهَا ) أي: الصلاة ( لَكَبِيرَةٌ ) أي: شاقة  ( إِلا عَلَى الْخَاشِعِينَ ) فإنها سهلة عليهم خفيفة؛ لأن الخشوع, وخشية  الله, ورجاء ما عنده يوجب له فعلها, منشرحا صدره لترقبه للثواب, وخشيته من  العقاب، بخلاف من لم يكن كذلك, فإنه لا داعي له يدعوه إليها, وإذا فعلها  صارت من أثقل الأشياء عليه. 
 والخشوع هو: خضوع القلب وطمأنينته, وسكونه لله تعالى, وانكساره بين يديه, ذلا وافتقارا, وإيمانا به وبلقائه. 
  ولهذا قال: ( الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ ) أي: يستيقنون ( أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو  رَبِّهِمْ ) فيجازيهم بأعمالهم ( وَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ ) فهذا  الذي خفف عليهم العبادات وأوجب لهم التسلي في المصيبات, ونفس عنهم الكربات,  وزجرهم عن فعل السيئات، فهؤلاء لهم النعيم المقيم في الغرفات العاليات،  وأما من لم يؤمن بلقاء ربه, كانت الصلاة وغيرها من العبادات من أشق شيء  عليه. 
 ثم كرر على بني إسرائيل التذكير بنعمته, وعظا لهم, وتحذيرا وحثا. 
 وخوفهم بيوم القيامة الذي ( لا تَجْزِي ) فيه، أي: لا تغني ( نَفْسٌ )  ولو كانت من الأنفس الكريمة كالأنبياء والصالحين ( عَنْ نَفْسٍ ) ولو كانت  من العشيرة الأقربين ( شَيْئًا ) لا كبيرا ولا صغيرا وإنما ينفع الإنسان  عمله الذي قدمه. 
 ( وَلا يُقْبَلُ مِنْهَا ) أي: النفس, شفاعة لأحد بدون إذن الله ورضاه  عن المشفوع له, ولا يرضى من العمل إلا ما أريد به وجهه، وكان على السبيل  والسنة، ( وَلا يُؤْخَذُ مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ ) أي: فداء  وَلَوْ أَنَّ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لافْتَدَوْا بِهِ مِنْ سُوءِ الْعَذَابِ   ولا يقبل منهم ذلك ( وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ ) أي: يدفع عنهم المكروه، فنفى  الانتفاع من الخلق بوجه من الوجوه، فقوله: ( لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ  نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا ) هذا في تحصيل المنافع، ( وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ ) هذا في  دفع المضار, فهذا النفي للأمر المستقل  به النافع. 
 ( ولا يقبل منها شفاعة ولا يؤخذ منها عدل ) هذا نفي للنفع الذي يطلب ممن  يملكه بعوض, كالعدل, أو بغيره, كالشفاعة، فهذا يوجب للعبد أن ينقطع قلبه  من التعلق بالمخلوقين, لعلمه أنهم لا يملكون له مثقال ذرة من النفع, وأن  يعلقه بالله الذي يجلب المنافع, ويدفع المضار, فيعبده وحده لا شريك له  ويستعينه على عبادته. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (8)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(49)الى الأية(57)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 






         وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ  الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي  ذَلِكُمْ بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ     (49)         وَإِذْ فَرَقْنَا بِكُمُ الْبَحْرَ فَأَنْجَيْنَاكُ  مْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ     (50)         وَإِذْ وَاعَدْنَا مُوسَى أَرْبَعِينَ لَيْلَةً ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ     (51)         ثُمَّ عَفَوْنَا عَنْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ     (52)         وَإِذْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَالْفُرْقَانَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ     (53)         وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّكُمْ ظَلَمْتُمْ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ بِاتِّخَاذِكُمُ الْعِجْلَ فَتُوبُوا إِلَى بَارِئِكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ عِنْدَ بَارِئِكُمْ  فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّهُ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ     (54)         وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ     (55)         ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ     (56)         وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَنَّ  وَالسَّلْوَى كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا  وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ     (57)   . 
  هذا شروع في تعداد نعمه على بني إسرائيل على وجه التفصيل فقال: (  وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ ) أي: من فرعون وملئه وجنوده  وكانوا قبل ذلك ( يَسُومُونَكُمْ ) أي: يولونهم ويستعملونهم، ( سُوءَ  الْعَذَابِ ) أي: أشده بأن كانوا ( يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ ) خشية  نموكم، ( وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ ) أي: فلا يقتلونهن، فأنتم بين قتيل  ومذلل بالأعمال الشاقة، مستحيي على وجه المنة عليه والاستعلاء عليه فهذا  غاية الإهانة، فمن الله عليهم بالنجاة التامة وإغراق عدوهم وهم ينظرون لتقر  أعينهم. 
   ( وَفِي ذَلِكم ) أي: الإنجاء ( بَلاءٌ ) أي: إحسان ( مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ ) فهذا مما يوجب عليكم الشكر والقيام بأوامره. 
  ثم ذكر منته عليهم بوعده لموسى أربعين ليلة لينزل عليهم التوراة  المتضمنة للنعم العظيمة والمصالح العميمة، ثم إنهم لم يصبروا قبل استكمال  الميعاد حتى عبدوا العجل من بعده, أي: ذهابه. 
   ( وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ ) عالمون بظلمكم, قد قامت عليكم الحجة, فهو أعظم جرما وأكبر إثما. 
  ثم إنه أمركم بالتوبة على لسان نبيه موسى بأن يقتل بعضكم بعضا فعفا الله عنكم بسبب ذلك ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ) الله. 
   ( وَإِذْ قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى  اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً ) وهذا غاية الظلم والجراءة على الله وعلى رسوله، (  فَأَخَذَتْكُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ ) إما الموت أو الغشية العظيمة، ( وَأَنْتُمْ  تَنْظُرُونَ ) وقوع ذلك, كل ينظر إلى صاحبه، ( ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاكُمْ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَوْتِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ ) . 
  ثم ذكر نعمته عليكم في التيه والبرية الخالية من الظلال وسعة الأرزاق،  فقال: ( وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ الْغَمَامَ وَأَنزلْنَا عَلَيْكُمُ  الْمَنَّ ) وهو اسم جامع لكل رزق حسن يحصل بلا تعب، ومنه الزنجبيل والكمأة  والخبز وغير ذلك. 
   ( وَالسَّلْوَى ) طائر صغير يقال له السماني، طيب اللحم، فكان ينزل عليهم من المن والسلوى ما يكفيهم   < 1-53 >    ويقيتهم ( كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ ) أي: رزقا لا يحصل  نظيره لأهل المدن المترفهين, فلم يشكروا هذه النعمة, واستمروا على قساوة  القلوب وكثرة الذنوب. 
   ( وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا ) يعني بتلك الأفعال المخالفة لأوامرنا لأن الله  لا تضره معصية العاصين, كما لا تنفعه طاعات الطائعين، ( وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) فيعود ضرره عليهم. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (9)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(58)الى الأية(61)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





 وَإِذْ  قُلْنَا ادْخُلُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ  رَغَدًا وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُولُوا حِطَّةٌ نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  خَطَايَاكُمْ وَسَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (58) فَبَدَّلَ  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا قَوْلا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ فَأَنْزَلْنَا  عَلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَفْسُقُونَ (59)  . 
 وهذا أيضا من نعمته عليهم بعد معصيتهم إياه, فأمرهم بدخول قرية تكون لهم  عزا ووطنا ومسكنا, ويحصل لهم فيها الرزق الرغد، وأن يكون دخولهم على وجه  خاضعين لله فيه بالفعل, وهو دخول الباب ( سجدا ) أي: خاضعين ذليلين،  وبالقول وهو أن يقولوا: ( حِطَّةٌ ) أي أن يحط عنهم خطاياهم بسؤالهم إياه  مغفرته. 
 ( نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطَايَاكُمْ ) بسؤالكم المغفرة، ( وَسَنزيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) بأعمالهم, أي: جزاء عاجل وآجلا. 
 ( فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ) منهم, ولم يقل فبدلوا لأنهم لم يكونوا  كلهم بدلوا ( قَوْلا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ ) فقالوا بدل حطة: حبة  في حنطة، استهانة بأمر الله, واستهزاء وإذا بدلوا القول مع خفته فتبديلهم  للفعل من باب أولى وأحرى، ولهذا دخلوا يزحفون على أدبارهم, ولما كان هذا  الطغيان أكبر سبب لوقوع عقوبة الله بهم، قال: ( فَأَنزلْنَا عَلَى  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ) منهم ( رِجْزًا ) أي: عذابا ( مِنَ السَّمَاءِ ) بسبب  فسقهم وبغيهم. 
 وَإِذِ  اسْتَسْقَى مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ  فَانْفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ  مَشْرَبَهُمْ كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا مِنْ رِزْقِ اللَّهِ وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي  الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ (60)  . 
 استسقى, أي: طلب لهم ماء يشربون منه. 
 ( فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ ) إما حجر مخصوص معلوم عنده,  وإما اسم جنس، ( فَانْفَجَرَتْ مِنْهُ اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا ) وقبائل  بني إسرائيل اثنتا عشرة قبيلة، ( قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ ) منهم (  مَشْرَبَهُمْ ) أي: محلهم الذي يشربون عليه من هذه الأعين, فلا يزاحم بعضهم  بعضا, بل يشربونه متهنئين لا متكدرين, ولهذا قال: ( كُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا  مِنْ رِزْقِ اللَّهِ ) أي: الذي آتاكم من غير سعي ولا تعب، ( وَلا  تَعْثَوْا فِي الأرْضِ ) أي: تخربوا على وجه الإفساد. 
 وَإِذْ  قُلْتُمْ يَا مُوسَى لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ فَادْعُ لَنَا  رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الأَرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا  وَقِثَّائِهَا وَفُومِهَا وَعَدَسِهَا وَبَصَلِهَا قَالَ أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ  الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ اهْبِطُوا مِصْرًا فَإِنَّ  لَكُمْ مَا سَأَلْتُمْ وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ  وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ  بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ (61)  . 
 أي: واذكروا, إذ قلتم لموسى, على وجه التملل لنعم الله والاحتقار لها، (  لَنْ نَصْبِرَ عَلَى طَعَامٍ وَاحِدٍ ) أي: جنس من الطعام, وإن كان كما  تقدم أنواعا, لكنها لا تتغير، ( فَادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُخْرِجْ لَنَا  مِمَّا تُنْبِتُ الأرْضُ مِنْ بَقْلِهَا ) أي: نباتها الذي ليس بشجر يقوم  على ساقه، ( وَقِثَّائِهَا ) وهو الخيار ( وَفُومِهَا ) أي: ثومها، والعدس  والبصل معروف، قال لهم موسى ( أَتَسْتَبْدِلُو  نَ الَّذِي هُوَ أَدْنَى )  وهو الأطعمة المذكورة، ( بِالَّذِي هُوَ خَيْرٌ ) وهو المن والسلوى, فهذا  غير لائق بكم، فإن هذه الأطعمة التي طلبتم, أي مصر هبطتموه وجدتموها، وأما  طعامكم الذي من الله به عليكم, فهو خير الأطعمة وأشرفها, فكيف تطلبون به  بدلا؟ 
 ولما كان الذي جرى منهم فيه أكبر دليل على قلة صبرهم واحتقارهم لأوامر  الله ونعمه, جازاهم من جنس عملهم فقال: ( وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ  ) التي تشاهد على ظاهر أبدانهم ( وَالْمَسْكَنَةُ ) بقلوبهم، فلم تكن  أنفسهم عزيزة, ولا لهم همم عالية, بل أنفسهم أنفس مهينة, وهممهم أردأ  الهمم، ( وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ ) أي: لم تكن غنيمتهم التي رجعوا  بها وفازوا, إلا أن رجعوا بسخطه عليهم, فبئست الغنيمة غنيمتهم, وبئست  الحالة حالتهم. 
 ( ذَلِكَ ) الذي استحقوا به غضبه ( بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ) الدالات على الحق الموضحة لهم, فلما كفروا بها عاقبهم  بغضبه عليهم, وبما كانوا ( يَقْتُلُونَ النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ) .  
 وقوله: ( بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ) زيادة شناعة, وإلا فمن المعلوم أن قتل النبي لا يكون بحق, لكن لئلا يظن جهلهم وعدم علمهم. 
 ( ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا ) بأن ارتكبوا معاصي الله ( وَكَانُوا  يَعْتَدُونَ ) على عباد الله, فإن المعاصي يجر بعضها بعضا، فالغفلة ينشأ  عنها الذنب الصغير, ثم ينشأ عنه الذنب الكبير, ثم ينشأ عنها أنواع البدع  والكفر وغير ذلك, فنسأل الله العافية من كل بلاء. 
 واعلم أن الخطاب في هذه الآيات لأمة بني إسرائيل الذين كانوا موجودين وقت نزول القرآن, وهذه الأفعال المذكورة  خوطبوا بها وهي فعل أسلافهم, ونسبت إليهم لفوائد عديدة، منها: أنهم كانوا  يتمدحون ويزكون أنفسهم, ويزعمون فضلهم على محمد ومن آمن به، فبين الله من  أحوال سلفهم التي قد تقررت عندهم, ما يبين به لكل أحد [منهم] أنهم ليسوا من  أهل الصبر ومكارم الأخلاق, ومعالي الأعمال، فإذا كانت هذه حالة سلفهم، مع  أن المظنة أنهم أولى وأرفع حالة ممن بعدهم فكيف الظن بالمخاطبين؟". 
 ومنها: أن نعمة الله على المتقدمين منهم, نعمة واصلة إلى المتأخرين,  والنعمة على الآباء, نعمة على الأبناء، فخوطبوا بها, لأنها نعم تشملهم  وتعمهم. 
 ومنها: أن الخطاب لهم بأفعال غيرهم, مما يدل على أن الأمة المجتمعة على  دين تتكافل وتتساعد على مصالحها, حتى كان متقدمهم ومتأخرهم في وقت واحد,  وكان الحادث من بعضهم حادثا من الجميع. 
 لأن ما يعمله بعضهم من الخير يعود بمصلحة الجميع, وما يعمله من الشر يعود بضرر الجميع. 
 ومنها: أن أفعالهم أكثرها لم ينكروها, والراضي بالمعصية شريك للعاصي، إلى غير ذلك من الحِكَم التي لا يعلمها إلا الله. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (10)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(62)الى الأية(69)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





ثم قال تعالى حاكما بين الفرق الكتابية:        إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى  وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ  صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (62)   . 
   وهذا الحكم على أهل الكتاب خاصة, لأن الصابئين, الصحيح أنهم من جملة  فرق النصارى، فأخبر الله أن المؤمنين من هذه الأمة, واليهود والنصارى,  والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر, وصدقوا رسلهم, فإن لهم الأجر العظيم  والأمن, ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، وأما من كفر منهم بالله ورسله واليوم  الآخر, فهو بضد هذه الحال, فعليه الخوف والحزن. 
  والصحيح أن هذا الحكم بين هذه الطوائف, من حيث هم, لا بالنسبة إلى  الإيمان بمحمد, فإن هذا إخبار عنهم قبل بعثة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن  هذا مضمون أحوالهم، وهذه طريقة القرآن إذا وقع في بعض النفوس عند سياق  الآيات بعض الأوهام, فلا بد أن تجد ما يزيل ذلك الوهم, لأنه تنزيل مَنْ  يعلم الأشياء قبل وجودها, ومَنْ رحمته وسعت كل شيء. 
  وذلك والله أعلم - أنه لما ذكر بني إسرائيل وذمهم, وذكر معاصيهم  وقبائحهم, ربما وقع في بعض النفوس أنهم كلهم يشملهم الذم، فأراد الباري  تعالى أن يبين من لم يلحقه الذم منهم بوصفه، ولما كان أيضا ذكر بني إسرائيل  خاصة يوهم الاختصاص بهم. ذكر تعالى حكما عاما يشمل الطوائف كلها, ليتضح  الحق, ويزول التوهم والإشكال، فسبحان من أودع في كتابه ما يبهر عقول  العالمين. 
  ثم عاد تبارك وتعالى يوبخ بني إسرائيل بما فعل سلفهم: 
       وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا  مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ     (63)        ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ     (64)   . 
   أي: واذكروا ( إِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ ) وهو العهد الثقيل المؤكد بالتخويف لهم, برفع الطور فوقهم   وقيل لهم: ( خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ ) من التوراة ( بِقُوَّةٍ ) أي: بجد  واجتهاد, وصبر على أوامر الله، ( وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ ) أي: ما في كتابكم  بأن تتلوه وتتعلموه، ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) عذاب الله وسخطه, أو  لتكونوا من أهل التقوى. 
  فبعد هذا التأكيد البليغ ( تَوَلَّيْتُمْ ) وأعرضتم, وكان ذلك موجبا  لأن يحل بكم أعظم العقوبات، ولكن ( لَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَكُنْتُمْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ) . 
       وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي السَّبْتِ فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ     (65)        فَجَعَلْنَاهَا نَكَالا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا وَمَا خَلْفَهَا وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     (66)   . 
  أي: ولقد تقرر عندكم حالة ( الَّذِينَ اعْتَدَوْا مِنْكُمْ فِي  السَّبْتِ ) وهم الذين ذكر الله قصتهم مبسوطة في سورة الأعراف في قوله:      وَاسْأَلْهُمْ عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ      الآيات. 
  فأوجب لهم هذا الذنب العظيم, أن غضب الله عليهم وجعلهم ( قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ ) حقيرين ذليلين. 
  وجعل الله هذه العقوبة ( نَكَالا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهَا ) أي: لمن  حضرها من الأمم, وبلغه خبرها, ممن هو في وقتهم. ( وَمَا خَلْفَهَا ) أي: من  بعدهم, فتقوم على العباد حجة الله, وليرتدعوا عن معاصيه, ولكنها لا تكون  موعظة نافعة إلا للمتقين، وأما من عداهم فلا ينتفعون بالآيات. 
     < 1-55 >   
       وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ  تَذْبَحُوا بَقَرَةً قَالُوا أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا قَالَ أَعُوذُ  بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ     (67)        قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ قَالَ إِنَّهُ  يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا فَارِضٌ وَلا بِكْرٌ عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ  فَافْعَلُوا مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ     (68)        قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا لَوْنُهَا قَالَ إِنَّهُ  يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا تَسُرُّ  النَّاظِرِينَ     (69)   . 
أي:  واذكروا ما جرى لكم مع موسى, حين قتلتم قتيلا وادارأتم فيه, أي: تدافعتم  واختلفتم في قاتله, حتى تفاقم الأمر بينكم وكاد - لولا تبيين الله لكم -  يحدث بينكم شر كبير، فقال لكم موسى في تبيين القاتل: اذبحوا بقرة، وكان من  الواجب المبادرة إلى امتثال أمره, وعدم الاعتراض عليه، ولكنهم أبوا إلا  الاعتراض, فقالوا: ( أَتَتَّخِذُنَا هُزُوًا ) فقال نبي الله: ( أَعُوذُ  بِاللَّهِ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ ) فإن الجاهل هو الذي يتكلم  بالكلام الذي لا فائدة فيه, وهو الذي يستهزئ بالناس، وأما العاقل فيرى أن  من أكبر العيوب المزرية بالدين والعقل, استهزاءه بمن هو آدمي مثله، وإن كان  قد فضل عليه, فتفضيله يقتضي منه الشكر لربه, والرحمة لعباده. فلما قال لهم  موسى ذلك, علموا أن ذلك صدق فقالوا: ( ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ  لَنَا مَا هِيَ ) . 
  أي: ما سنها؟ ( قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا فَارِضٌ )  أي: كبيرة ( وَلا بِكْرٌ ) أي: صغيرة ( عَوَانٌ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ فَافْعَلُوا  مَا تُؤْمَرُونَ ) واتركوا التشديد والتعنت. 
   ( قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا لَوْنُهَا قَالَ  إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ صَفْرَاءُ فَاقِعٌ لَوْنُهَا ) أي: شديد  ( تَسُرُّ النَّاظِرِينَ ) من حسنها. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (11)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(70)الى الأية(76)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





       قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ إِنَّ الْبَقَرَ  تَشَابَهَ عَلَيْنَا وَإِنَّا إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ     (70)        قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا ذَلُولٌ تُثِيرُ الأَرْضَ  وَلا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ مُسَلَّمَةٌ لا شِيَةَ فِيهَا قَالُوا الآنَ جِئْتَ  بِالْحَقِّ فَذَبَحُوهَا وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ     (71)        وَإِذْ قَتَلْتُمْ نَفْسًا فَادَّارَأْتُمْ فِيهَا وَاللَّهُ مُخْرِجٌ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْتُمُونَ     (72)        فَقُلْنَا اضْرِبُوهُ بِبَعْضِهَا كَذَلِكَ يُحْيِي اللَّهُ الْمَوْتَى وَيُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ     (73)        ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَهِيَ كَالْحِجَارَةِ أَوْ  أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً وَإِنَّ مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ  الأَنْهَارُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الْمَاءُ  وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ  بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ     (74)   . 
   ( قَالُوا ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ يُبَيِّنْ لَنَا مَا هِيَ إِنَّ  الْبَقَرَ تَشَابَهَ عَلَيْنَا ) فلم نهتد إلى ما تريد ( وَإِنَّا إِنْ  شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَمُهْتَدُونَ ) . 
   ( قَالَ إِنَّهُ يَقُولُ إِنَّهَا بَقَرَةٌ لا ذَلُولٌ ) أي: مذللة  بالعمل، ( تُثِيرُ الأرْضَ ) بالحراثة ( وَلا تَسْقِي الْحَرْثَ ) أي: ليست  بساقية، ( مُسَلَّمَةٌ ) من العيوب أو من العمل ( لا شِيَةَ فِيهَا ) أي:  لا لون فيها غير لونها الموصوف المتقدم. 
   ( قَالُوا الآنَ جِئْتَ بِالْحَقِّ ) أي: بالبيان الواضح، وهذا من  جهلهم, وإلا فقد جاءهم بالحق أول مرة، فلو أنهم اعترضوا أي بقرة لحصل  المقصود, ولكنهم شددوا بكثرة الأسئلة فشدد الله عليهم, ولو لم يقولوا " إن  شاء الله "لم يهتدوا أيضا إليها، ( فَذَبَحُوهَا ) أي: البقرة التي وصفت  بتلك الصفات، ( وَمَا كَادُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ) بسبب التعنت الذي جرى منهم. 
  فلما ذبحوها, قلنا لهم اضربوا القتيل ببعضها, أي: بعضو منها, إما معين,  أو أي عضو منها, فليس في تعيينه فائدة, فضربوه ببعضها فأحياه الله, وأخرج  ما كانوا يكتمون, فأخبر بقاتله، وكان في إحيائه وهم يشاهدون ما يدل على  إحياء الله الموتى، ( لعلكم تعقلون ) فتنزجرون عن ما يضركم. 
   ( ثُمَّ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ ) أي: اشتدت وغلظت, فلم تؤثر فيها  الموعظة، ( مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ ) أي: من بعد ما أنعم عليكم بالنعم العظيمة  وأراكم الآيات، ولم يكن ينبغي أن تقسو قلوبكم, لأن ما شاهدتم, مما يوجب رقة  القلب وانقياده، ثم وصف قسوتها بأنها ( كَالْحِجَارَةِ ) التي هي أشد قسوة  من الحديد، لأن الحديد والرصاص إذا أذيب في النار, ذاب بخلاف الأحجار. 
  وقوله: ( أَوْ أَشَدُّ قَسْوَةً ) أي: إنها لا تقصر عن قساوة الأحجار،  وليست " أو "بمعنى " بل "ثم ذكر فضيلة الأحجار على قلوبهم، فقال: ( وَإِنَّ  مِنَ الْحِجَارَةِ لَمَا يَتَفَجَّرُ مِنْهُ الأنْهَارُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا  لَمَا يَشَّقَّقُ فَيَخْرُجُ مِنْهُ الْمَاءُ وَإِنَّ مِنْهَا لَمَا  يَهْبِطُ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ ) فبهذه الأمور فضلت قلوبكم. ثم توعدهم  تعالى أشد الوعيد فقال: ( وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) بل  هو عالم بها حافظ لصغيرها وكبيرها, وسيجازيكم على ذلك أتم الجزاء وأوفاه. 
  واعلم أن كثيرا من المفسرين رحمهم الله, قد أكثروا في حشو تفاسيرهم من  قصص بني إسرائيل, ونزلوا عليها الآيات القرآنية, وجعلوها تفسيرا لكتاب  الله, محتجين بقوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " حدثوا عن بني إسرائيل ولا حرج " 
  والذي أرى أنه وإن جاز نقل أحاديثهم على وجه تكون مفردة غير مقرونة,  ولا منزلة على كتاب الله, فإنه لا يجوز جعلها تفسيرا لكتاب الله قطعا إذا  لم تصح عن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك أن مرتبتها كما قال صلى الله  عليه وسلم: " لا تصدقوا أهل الكتاب   < 1-56 >    ولا تكذبوهم "فإذا كانت مرتبتها أن تكون مشكوكا فيها, وكان من المعلوم  بالضرورة من دين الإسلام أن القرآن يجب الإيمان به والقطع بألفاظه ومعانيه،  فلا يجوز أن تجعل تلك القصص المنقولة بالروايات المجهولة, التي يغلب على  الظن كذبها أو كذب أكثرها, معاني لكتاب الله, مقطوعا بها ولا يستريب بهذا  أحد، ولكن بسبب الغفلة عن هذا حصل ما حصل، والله الموفق. 
       أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا لَكُمْ وَقَدْ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ  يَسْمَعُونَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُحَرِّفُونَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  عَقَلُوهُ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ     (75)        وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلا  بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ قَالُوا أَتُحَدِّثُونَه  ُمْ بِمَا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْكُمْ لِيُحَاجُّوكُمْ بِهِ عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ     (76)   . 
  هذا قطع لأطماع المؤمنين من إيمان أهل الكتاب, أي: فلا تطمعوا في إيمانهم وحالتهم   لا تقتضي الطمع فيهم, فإنهم كانوا يحرفون كلام الله من بعد ما عقلوه  وعلموه, فيضعون له معاني ما أرادها الله, ليوهموا الناس أنها من عند الله,  وما هي من عند الله، فإذا كانت هذه حالهم في كتابهم الذي يرونه شرفهم  ودينهم يصدون به الناس عن سبيل الله, فكيف يرجى منهم إيمان لكم؟! فهذا من  أبعد الأشياء. 
  ثم ذكر حال منافقي أهل الكتاب فقال: ( وَإِذَا لَقُوا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا قَالُوا آمَنَّا ) فأظهروا لهم الإيمان قولا بألسنتهم, ما ليس في  قلوبهم، ( وَإِذَا خَلا بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ ) فلم يكن عندهم أحد من  غير أهل دينهم، قال بعضهم لبعض: ( أَتُحَدِّثُونَه  ُمْ بِمَا فَتَحَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: أتظهرون لهم الإيمان وتخبروهم أنكم مثلهم, فيكون ذلك حجة  لهم عليكم؟ 
  يقولون: إنهم قد أقروا بأن ما نحن عليه حق, وما هم عليه باطل, فيحتجون  عليكم بذلك عند ربكم ( أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ ) أي: أفلا يكون لكم عقل,  فتتركون ما هو حجة عليكم؟ هذا يقوله بعضهم لبعض. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (12)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(77)الى الأية(83)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 




**
 أَوَلا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ (77) وَمِنْهُمْ أُمِّيُّونَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلا أَمَانِيَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلا يَظُنُّونَ (78)  . 
 ( أَوَلا يَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا  يُعْلِنُونَ ) فهم وإن أسروا ما يعتقدونه فيما بينهم, وزعموا أنهم بإسرارهم  لا يتطرق عليهم حجة للمؤمنين, فإن هذا غلط منهم وجهل كبير, فإن الله يعلم  سرهم وعلنهم, فيظهر لعباده ما أنتم عليه. 
 ( وَمِنْهُمْ ) أي: من أهل الكتاب ( أُمِّيُّونَ ) أي: عوام, ليسوا من  أهل العلم، ( لا يَعْلَمُونَ الْكِتَابَ إِلا أَمَانِيَّ ) أي: ليس لهم حظ  من كتاب الله إلا التلاوة فقط, وليس عندهم خبر بما عند الأولين الذين  يعلمون حق المعرفة حالهم, وهؤلاء إنما معهم ظنون وتقاليد لأهل العلم منهم. 
 فذكر في هذه الآيات علماءهم, وعوامهم, ومنافقيهم, ومن لم ينافق منهم,  فالعلماء منهم متمسكون بما هم عليه من الضلال، والعوام مقلدون لهم, لا  بصيرة عندهم فلا مطمع لكم في الطائفتين. 
 فَوَيْلٌ  لِلَّذِينَ يَكْتُبُونَ الْكِتَابَ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ثُمَّ يَقُولُونَ هَذَا  مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ  مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ (79)  . 
 توعد تعالى المحرفين للكتاب, الذين يقولون لتحريفهم وما يكتبون: ( هَذَا  مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ) وهذا فيه إظهار الباطل وكتم الحق, وإنما فعلوا ذلك  مع علمهم ( لِيَشْتَرُوا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا ) والدنيا كلها من أولها إلى  آخرها ثمن قليل، فجعلوا باطلهم شركا يصطادون به ما في أيدي الناس, فظلموهم  من وجهين: من جهة تلبيس دينهم عليهم, ومن جهة أخذ أموالهم بغير حق, بل  بأبطل الباطل, وذلك أعظم ممن يأخذها غصبا وسرقة ونحوهما، ولهذا توعدهم  بهذين الأمرين فقال: ( فَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا كَتَبَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ ) أي:  من التحريف والباطل ( وَوَيْلٌ لَهُمْ مِمَّا يَكْسِبُونَ ) من الأموال،  والويل: شدة العذاب والحسرة, وفي ضمنها الوعيد الشديد. 
 قال شيخ الإسلام لما ذكر هذه الآيات من قوله:  أَفَتَطْمَعُونَ  إلى ( يَكْسِبُونَ ) فإن الله ذم الذين يحرفون الكلم عن مواضعه, وهو متناول لمن حمل الكتاب والسنة, على ما أصله من البدع الباطلة. 
 وذم الذين لا يعلمون الكتاب إلا أماني, وهو متناول لمن ترك تدبر القرآن  ولم يعلم إلا مجرد تلاوة حروفه، ومتناول لمن كتب كتابا بيده مخالفا لكتاب  الله, لينال به دنيا وقال: إنه من عند الله, مثل أن يقول: هذا هو الشرع  والدين, وهذا معنى الكتاب والسنة, وهذا معقول السلف والأئمة, وهذا هو أصول  الدين, الذي يجب اعتقاده على الأعيان والكفاية، ومتناول لمن كتم ما عنده من  الكتاب والسنة, لئلا يحتج به مخالفه في الحق الذي يقوله. 
  وهذه الأمور كثيرة جدا في أهل الأهواء جملة, كالرافضة, وتفصيلا مثل كثير من المنتسبين إلى الفقهاء. 
 وَقَالُوا  لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلا أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَةً قُلْ أَتَّخَذْتُمْ  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا فَلَنْ يُخْلِفَ اللَّهُ عَهْدَهُ أَمْ تَقُولُونَ  عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ (80) بَلَى مَنْ كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (81) وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (82)  . 
 ذكر أفعالهم القبيحة, ثم ذكر مع هذا أنهم يزكون أنفسهم, ويشهدون لها  بالنجاة من عذاب الله, والفوز بثوابه, وأنهم لن تمسهم النار إلا أياما  معدودة, أي: قليلة تعد بالأصابع, فجمعوا بين الإساءة والأمن. 
 ولما كان هذا مجرد دعوى, رد الله تعالى عليهم فقال: ( قُلْ ) لهم يا  أيها الرسول ( أَتَّخَذْتُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَهْدًا ) أي بالإيمان به  وبرسله وبطاعته, فهذا الوعد الموجب لنجاة صاحبه الذي لا يتغير ولا يتبدل. (  أَمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ ) ؟ فأخبر تعالى أن صدق  دعواهم متوقفة على أحد هذين الأمرين اللذين لا ثالث لهما: إما أن يكونوا  قد اتخذوا عند الله عهدا, فتكون دعواهم صحيحة. 
 وإما أن يكونوا متقولين عليه فتكون كاذبة, فيكون أبلغ لخزيهم وعذابهم،  وقد علم من حالهم أنهم لم يتخذوا عند الله عهدا, لتكذيبهم كثيرا من  الأنبياء, حتى وصلت بهم الحال إلى أن قتلوا طائفة منهم, ولنكولهم عن طاعة  الله ونقضهم المواثيق، فتعين بذلك أنهم متقولون مختلقون, قائلون عليه ما لا  يعلمون، والقول عليه بلا علم, من أعظم المحرمات, وأشنع القبيحات. 
 ثم ذكر تعالى حكما عاما لكل أحد, يدخل به بنو إسرائيل وغيرهم, وهو الحكم  الذي لا حكم غيره, لا أمانيهم ودعاويهم بصفة الهالكين والناجين، فقال: (  بَلَى ) أي: ليس الأمر كما ذكرتم, فإنه قول لا حقيقة له، ولكن ( مَنْ  كَسَبَ سَيِّئَةً ) وهو نكرة في سياق الشرط, فيعم الشرك فما دونه، والمراد  به هنا الشرك, بدليل قوله: ( وَأَحَاطَتْ بِهِ خَطِيئَتُهُ ) أي: أحاطت  بعاملها, فلم تدع له منفذا, وهذا لا يكون إلا الشرك, فإن من معه الإيمان لا  تحيط به خطيئته. 
 ( فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) وقد احتج  بها الخوارج على كفر صاحب المعصية, وهي حجة عليهم كما ترى, فإنها ظاهرة في  الشرك, وهكذا كل مبطل يحتج بآية, أو حديث صحيح على قوله الباطل فلا بد أن  يكون فيما احتج به حجة عليه. 
 ( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) بالله وملائكته, وكتبه, ورسله, واليوم الآخر، (  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) ولا تكون الأعمال صالحة إلا بشرطين: أن تكون  خالصة لوجه الله, متبعا بها سنة رسوله. 
 فحاصل هاتين الآيتين, أن أهل النجاة والفوز أهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح، والهالكون أهل النار المشركون بالله, الكافرون به. 
 وَإِذْ  أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلا اللَّهَ  وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ إِلا قَلِيلا مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ  مُعْرِضُونَ (83)  . 
 وهذه الشرائع من أصول الدين, التي أمر الله بها في كل شريعة, لاشتمالها  على المصالح العامة, في كل زمان ومكان, فلا يدخلها نسخ, كأصل الدين، ولهذا  أمرنا بها في قوله:  وَاعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا  إلى آخر الآية. 
 فقوله: ( وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ) هذا من قسوتهم  أن كل أمر أمروا به, استعصوا؛ فلا يقبلونه إلا بالأيمان الغليظة, والعهود  الموثقة ( لا تَعْبُدُونَ إِلا اللَّهَ ) هذا أمر بعبادة الله وحده, ونهي  عن الشرك به، وهذا أصل الدين, فلا تقبل الأعمال كلها إن لم يكن هذا أساسها,  فهذا حق الله تعالى على عباده, ثم قال: ( وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا )  أي: أحسنوا بالوالدين إحسانا، وهذا يعم كل إحسان قولي وفعلي مما هو إحسان  إليهم، وفيه النهي عن الإساءة إلى الوالدين, أو عدم الإحسان والإساءة، لأن  الواجب الإحسان, والأمر بالشيء نهي عن ضده. 
 وللإحسان ضدان: الإساءة, وهي أعظم جرما، وترك الإحسان بدون إساءة, وهذا  محرم, لكن لا يجب أن يلحق بالأول، وكذا يقال في صلة الأقارب واليتامى,  والمساكين، وتفاصيل الإحسان لا تنحصر بالعد, بل تكون بالحد, كما تقدم. 
 ثم أمر بالإحسان إلى الناس عموما فقال: ( وَقُولُوا لِلنَّاسِ حُسْنًا )  ومن القول الحسن أمرهم بالمعروف, ونهيهم عن المنكر, وتعليمهم العلم, وبذل  السلام, والبشاشة وغير ذلك من كل كلام طيب. 
 ولما كان الإنسان لا يسع الناس بماله, أمر بأمر يقدر به على الإحسان إلى  كل مخلوق, وهو الإحسان بالقول, فيكون في ضمن ذلك النهي عن الكلام القبيح  للناس حتى للكفار, ولهذا قال تعالى:  وَلا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ  . 
 ومن أدب الإنسان الذي أدب الله به عباده, أن يكون  الإنسان نزيها في أقواله وأفعاله, غير فاحش ولا بذيء, ولا شاتم, ولا مخاصم،  بل يكون حسن الخلق, واسع الحلم, مجاملا لكل أحد, صبورا على ما يناله من  أذى الخلق, امتثالا لأمر الله, ورجاء لثوابه. 
 ثم أمرهم بإقامة الصلاة, وإيتاء الزكاة, لما تقدم أن الصلاة متضمنة للإخلاص للمعبود, والزكاة متضمنة للإحسان إلى العبيد. 
 ( ثُمَّ ) بعد هذا الأمر لكم بهذه الأوامر الحسنة التي إذا نظر إليها  البصير العاقل, عرف أن من إحسان الله على عباده أن أمرهم بها,, وتفضل بها  عليهم وأخذ المواثيق عليكم ( تَوَلَّيْتُمْ ) على وجه الإعراض، لأن المتولي  قد يتولى, وله نية رجوع إلى ما تولى عنه، وهؤلاء ليس لهم رغبة ولا رجوع في  هذه الأوامر، فنعوذ بالله من الخذلان. 
 وقوله: ( إِلا قَلِيلا مِنْكُمْ ) هذا استثناء, لئلا يوهم أنهم تولوا كلهم، فأخبر أن قليلا منهم, عصمهم الله وثبتهم. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (13)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(84)الى الأية(88)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





       وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ لا تَسْفِكُونَ دِمَاءَكُمْ وَلا  تُخْرِجُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ  تَشْهَدُونَ     (84)        ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَتُخْرِجُونَ فَرِيقًا  مِنْكُمْ مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ تَظَاهَرُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِالإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَإِنْ يَأْتُوكُمْ أُسَارَى تُفَادُوهُمْ وَهُوَ مُحَرَّمٌ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِخْرَاجُهُمْ أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ  وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلا  خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى  أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ     (85)        أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ فَلا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ     (86)   . 
  وهذا الفعل المذكور في هذه الآية, فعل للذين كانوا في زمن الوحي  بالمدينة، وذلك أن الأوس والخزرج - وهم الأنصار - كانوا قبل مبعث النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم مشركين, وكانوا يقتتلون على عادة الجاهلية، فنزلت عليهم  الفرق الثلاث من فرق اليهود, بنو قريظة, وبنو النضير, وبنو قينقاع، فكل  فرقة منهم حالفت فرقة من أهل المدينة. 
  فكانوا إذا اقتتلوا أعان اليهودي حليفه على مقاتليه الذين تعينهم   الفرقة الأخرى من اليهود, فيقتل اليهودي اليهودي, ويخرجه من دياره إذا حصل  جلاء ونهب، ثم إذا وضعت الحرب أوزارها, وكان قد حصل أسارى بين الطائفتين  فدى بعضهم بعضا. 
  والأمور الثلاثة كلها قد فرضت عليهم، ففرض عليهم أن لا يسفك بعضهم دم  بعض, ولا يخرج بعضهم بعضا، وإذا وجدوا أسيرا منهم, وجب عليهم فداؤه، فعملوا  بالأخير وتركوا الأولين, فأنكر الله عليهم ذلك فقال: ( أَفَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِبَعْضِ الْكِتَابِ ) وهو فداء الأسير ( وَتَكْفُرُونَ بِبَعْضٍ ) وهو  القتل والإخراج. 
  وفيها أكبر دليل على أن الإيمان يقتضي فعل الأوامر واجتناب النواهي،  وأن المأمورات من الإيمان، قال تعالى: ( فَمَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ يَفْعَلُ  ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ إِلا خِزْيٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ) وقد وقع ذلك  فأخزاهم الله, وسلط رسوله عليهم, فقتل من قتل, وسبى من سبى منهم, وأجلى من  أجلى. 
   ( وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى أَشَدِّ الْعَذَابِ ) أي: أعظمه ( وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) . 
  ثم أخبر تعالى عن السبب الذي أوجب لهم الكفر ببعض الكتاب, والإيمان  ببعضه فقال: ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  بِالآخِرَةِ ) توهموا أنهم إن لم يعينوا حلفاءهم حصل لهم عار, فاختاروا  النار على العار، فلهذا قال: ( فَلا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ ) بل هو  باق على شدته, ولا يحصل لهم راحة بوقت من الأوقات، ( وَلا هُمْ  يُنْصَرُونَ ) أي: يدفع عنهم مكروه. 
       وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ وَقَفَّيْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  بِالرُّسُلِ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ أَفَكُلَّمَا جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا  تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ فَفَرِيقًا كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا  تَقْتُلُونَ     (87)   . 
  يمتن تعالى على بني إسرائيل أن أرسل لهم كليمه موسى, وآتاه التوراة, ثم  تابع من بعده بالرسل الذين يحكمون بالتوراة, إلى أن ختم أنبياءهم بعيسى  ابن مريم عليه السلام، وآتاه من الآيات البينات ما يؤمن على مثله البشر، (  وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ ) أي: قواه الله بروح القدس. 
  قال أكثر المفسرين: إنه جبريل عليه السلام, وقيل: إنه الإيمان الذي يؤيد الله به عباده. 
  ثم مع هذه النعم التي لا يقدر قدرها, لما أتوكم ( بِمَا لا تَهْوَى  أَنْفُسُكُمُ اسْتَكْبَرْتُمْ ) عن الإيمان بهم، ( فَفَرِيقًا ) منهم (  كَذَّبْتُمْ وَفَرِيقًا تَقْتُلُونَ ) فقدمتم الهوى على الهدى, وآثرتم  الدنيا على الآخرة، وفيها من التوبيخ والتشديد ما لا يخفى. 
       وَقَالُوا قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَقَلِيلا مَا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (88)   . 
  أي: اعتذروا عن الإيمان لما دعوتهم إليه, يا أيها الرسول, بأن قلوبهم  غلف, أي: عليها غلاف وأغطية, فلا تفقه ما تقول، يعني فيكون لهم - بزعمهم -  عذر لعدم العلم, وهذا كذب منهم، فلهذا قال تعالى: ( بَلْ لَعَنَهُمُ  اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ ) أي: أنهم مطرودون ملعونون, بسبب كفرهم، فقليلا  المؤمن منهم, أو قليلا إيمانهم، وكفرهم هو الكثير. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (14)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(89)الى الأية(93)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





 وَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمْ كِتَابٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  وَكَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ يَسْتَفْتِحُونَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمْ مَا عَرَفُوا كَفَرُوا بِهِ فَلَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ (89) بِئْسَمَا  اشْتَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  بَغْيًا أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ فَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ عَلَى غَضَبٍ وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ (90)  . 
 أي: ولما جاءهم كتاب من عند الله على يد أفضل الخلق وخاتم الأنبياء,  المشتمل على تصديق ما معهم من التوراة, وقد علموا به, وتيقنوه حتى إنهم  كانوا إذا وقع   بينهم وبين المشركين في الجاهلية حروب, استنصروا بهذا النبي, وتوعدوهم  بخروجه, وأنهم يقاتلون المشركين معه، فلما جاءهم هذا الكتاب والنبي الذي  عرفوا, كفروا به, بغيا وحسدا, أن ينزل الله من فضله على من يشاء من عباده،  فلعنهم الله, وغضب عليهم غضبا بعد غضب, لكثرة كفرهم وتوالي شكهم وشركهم. 
 ( وللكافرين عذاب مهين ) أي: مؤلم موجع, وهو صلي الجحيم, وفوت النعيم  المقيم، فبئس الحال حالهم, وبئس ما استعاضوا واستبدلوا من الإيمان بالله  وكتبه ورسله, الكفر به, وبكتبه, وبرسله, مع علمهم وتيقنهم, فيكون أعظم  لعذابهم. 
 وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمْ آمِنُوا بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا  أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَهُمْ قُلْ فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ  مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (91) وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ (92) وَإِذْ  أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ خُذُوا مَا  آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا  وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ بِكُفْرِهِمْ قُلْ بِئْسَمَا  يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (93)  . 
 أي: وإذا أمر اليهود بالإيمان بما أنزل الله على رسوله, وهو القرآن  استكبروا وعتوا, و ( قَالُوا نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنزلَ عَلَيْنَا  وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ ) أي: بما سواه من الكتب، مع أن الواجب أن  يؤمن بما أنزل الله مطلقا, سواء أنزل عليهم, أو على غيرهم, وهذا هو الإيمان  النافع, الإيمان بما أنزل الله على جميع رسل الله. 
 وأما التفريق بين الرسل والكتب, وزعم الإيمان ببعضها دون بعض, فهذا ليس بإيمان, بل هو الكفر بعينه, ولهذا قال تعالى:  إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ  وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلا * أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا  . 
 ولهذا رد عليهم تبارك وتعالى هنا ردا شافيا, وألزمهم إلزاما لا محيد لهم  عنه, فرد عليهم بكفرهم بالقرآن بأمرين فقال: ( وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ ) فإذا كان  هو الحق في جميع ما اشتمل عليه من الإخبارات, والأوامر والنواهي, وهو من  عند ربهم, فالكفر به بعد ذلك كفر بالله, وكفر بالحق الذي أنزله. 
 ثم قال: ( مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَهُمْ ) أي: موافقا له في كل ما دل عليه من الحق ومهيمنا عليه. 
 فلم تؤمنون بما أنزل عليكم, وتكفرون بنظيره؟ هل هذا إلا تعصب واتباع للهوى لا للهدى؟ 
 وأيضا, فإن كون القرآن مصدقا لما معهم, يقتضي أنه حجة لهم على صدق ما في  أيديهم من الكتب, قلا سبيل لهم إلى إثباتها إلا به، فإذا كفروا به وجحدوه,  صاروا بمنزلة من ادعى دعوى بحجة وبينة ليس له غيرها, ولا تتم دعواه إلا  بسلامة بينته, ثم يأتي هو لبينته وحجته, فيقدح فيها ويكذب بها; أليس هذا من  الحماقة والجنون؟ فكان كفرهم بالقرآن, كفرا بما في أيديهم ونقضا له. 
 ثم نقض عليهم تعالى دعواهم الإيمان بما أنزل إليهم بقوله: ( قُلْ ) لهم:  ( فَلِمَ تَقْتُلُونَ أَنْبِيَاءَ اللَّهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ * وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مُوسَى بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ) 
 أي: بالأدلة الواضحات المبينة للحق، ( ثُمَّ اتَّخَذْتُمُ الْعِجْلَ  مِنْ بَعْدِهِ ) أي: بعد مجيئه ( وَأَنْتُمْ ظَالِمُونَ ) في ذلك ليس لكم  عذر. 
 ( وَإِذْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَكُمْ وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَكُمُ الطُّورَ  خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ وَاسْمَعُوا ) أي: سماع قبول وطاعة  واستجابة، ( قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا ) أي: صارت هذه حالتهم (  وَأُشْرِبُوا فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ الْعِجْلَ ) أي : صبغ حب العجل وحب عبادته في  قلوبهم ، وتشرَّبها  بسبب كفرهم. 
 ( قُلْ بِئْسَمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِهِ إِيمَانُكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ ) أي: أنتم تدعون الإيمان وتتمدحون بالدين الحق, وأنتم قتلتم  أنبياء الله, واتخذتم العجل إلها من دون الله, لما غاب عنكم موسى, نبي  الله, ولم تقبلوا أوامره ونواهيه إلا بعد التهديد ورفع الطور فوقكم,  فالتزمتم بالقول, ونقضتم بالفعل، فما هذا الإيمان الذي ادعيتم, وما هذا  الدين؟. 
 فإن كان هذا إيمانا على زعمكم, فبئس الإيمان الداعي صاحبه إلى الطغيان,  والكفر برسل الله, وكثرة العصيان، وقد عهد أن الإيمان الصحيح, يأمر صاحبه  بكل خير, وينهاه عن كل شر، فوضح بهذا كذبهم, وتبين تناقضهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (15)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(94)الى الأية(101)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





   قُلْ إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَالِصَةً  مِنْ دُونِ النَّاسِ فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ     (94)    وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ     (95)    وَلَتَجِدَنَّهُ  مْ أَحْرَصَ النَّاسِ عَلَى حَيَاةٍ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ  أَشْرَكُوا يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ وَمَا هُوَ  بِمُزَحْزِحِهِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ أَنْ يُعَمَّرَ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا  يَعْمَلُونَ     (96)   . 

  أي: ( قُلْ ) لهم على وجه تصحيح دعواهم: ( إِنْ كَانَتْ لَكُمُ  الدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ ) يعني الجنة ( خَالِصَةً مِنْ دُونِ النَّاسِ ) كما  زعمتم, أنه لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا أو نصارى, وأن النار لن تمسهم  إلا أياما معدودة، فإن كنتم صادقين بهذه الدعوى ( فَتَمَنَّوُا الْمَوْتَ )  وهذا نوع مباهلة بينهم وبين رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
  وليس بعد هذا الإلجاء والمضايقة لهم بعد العناد منهم, إلا أحد أمرين:  إما أن يؤمنوا بالله ورسوله، وإما أن يباهلوا على ما هم عليه بأمر يسير   < 1-60 >   عليهم, وهو تمني الموت الذي يوصلهم إلى الدار التي هي خالصة لهم, فامتنعوا من ذلك. 
  فعلم كل أحد أنهم في غاية المعاندة والمحادة لله ولرسوله, مع علمهم  بذلك، ولهذا قال تعالى ( وَلَنْ يَتَمَنَّوْهُ أَبَدًا بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ  أَيْدِيهِمْ ) من الكفر والمعاصي, لأنهم يعلمون أنه طريق لهم إلى المجازاة  بأعمالهم الخبيثة، فالموت أكره شيء إليهم, وهم أحرص على الحياة من كل أحد  من الناس, حتى من المشركين الذين لا يؤمنون بأحد من الرسل والكتب. 
  ثم ذكر شدة محبتهم للدنيا فقال: ( يَوَدُّ أَحَدُهُمْ لَوْ يُعَمَّرُ  أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ ) وهذا أبلغ ما يكون من الحرص, تمنوا حالة هي من المحالات،  والحال أنهم لو عمروا العمر المذكور, لم يغن عنهم شيئا ولا دفع عنهم من  العذاب شيئا. 
   ( وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ ) تهديد لهم على المجازاة بأعمالهم. 

    قُلْ مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِجِبْرِيلَ فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ  بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (97)    مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَجِبْرِيلَ وَمِيكَالَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَدُوٌّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ     (98)   . 

  أي: قل لهؤلاء اليهود, الذين زعموا أن الذي منعهم من الإيمان بك, أن  وليك جبريل عليه السلام, ولو كان غيره من ملائكة الله, لآمنوا بك وصدقوا،  إن هذا الزعم منكم تناقض وتهافت, وتكبر على الله، فإن جبريل عليه السلام هو  الذي نزل بالقرآن من عند الله على قلبك, وهو الذي ينزل على الأنبياء قبلك,  والله هو الذي أمره, وأرسله بذلك, فهو رسول محض. 
  مع أن هذا الكتاب الذي نزل به جبريل مصدقا لما تقدمه من الكتب غير  مخالف لها ولا مناقض, وفيه الهداية التامة من أنواع الضلالات, والبشارة  بالخير الدنيوي والأخروي, لمن آمن به، فالعداوة لجبريل الموصوف بذلك, كفر  بالله وآياته, وعداوة لله ولرسله وملائكته، فإن عداوتهم لجبريل, لا لذاته  بل لما ينزل به من عند الله من الحق على رسل الله. 
  فيتضمن الكفر والعداوة للذي أنزله وأرسله, والذي أرسل به, والذي أرسل إليه, فهذا وجه ذلك. 

    وَلَقَدْ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ وَمَا يَكْفُرُ بِهَا إِلا الْفَاسِقُونَ     (99)   . 

  يقول لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَلَقَدْ أَنزلْنَا إِلَيْكَ آيَاتٍ  بَيِّنَاتٍ ) تحصل بها الهداية لمن استهدى, وإقامة الحجة على من عاند, وهي  في الوضوح والدلالة على الحق, قد بلغت مبلغا عظيما ووصلت إلى حالة لا يمتنع  من قبولها إلا من فسق عن أمر الله, وخرج عن طاعة الله, واستكبر غاية  التكبر. 
    أَوَكُلَّمَا عَاهَدُوا عَهْدًا نَبَذَهُ فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (100)   .
 وهذا فيه التعجيب  من كثرة معاهداتهم, وعدم صبرهم على الوفاء بها. 
  فـ " كُلَّمَا "تفيد التكرار, فكلما وجد العهد ترتب عليه النقض، ما  السبب في ذلك؟ السبب أن أكثرهم لا يؤمنون، فعدم إيمانهم هو الذي أوجب لهم  نقض العهود، ولو صدق إيمانهم, لكانوا مثل من قال الله فيهم:      مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ رِجَالٌ صَدَقُوا مَا عَاهَدُوا اللَّهَ عَلَيْهِ      . 

    وَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَهُمْ  نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ اللَّهِ  وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ     (101)   . 

  أي: ولما جاءهم هذا الرسول الكريم بالكتاب العظيم بالحق الموافق لما  معهم، وكانوا يزعمون أنهم متمسكون بكتابهم, فلما كفروا بهذا الرسول وبما  جاء به، ( نَبَذَ فَرِيقٌ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ كِتَابَ  اللَّهِ ) الذي أنزل إليهم أي: طرحوه رغبة عنه ( وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِهِمْ )  وهذا أبلغ في الإعراض كأنهم في فعلهم هذا من الجاهلين وهم يعلمون صدقه،  وحقيّة  ما جاء به. 
  تبين بهذا أن هذا الفريق من أهل الكتاب لم يبق في أيديهم شيء حيث لم  يؤمنوا بهذا الرسول, فصار كفرهم به كفرا بكتابهم من حيث لا يشعرون. 
  ولما كان من العوائد القدرية والحكمة الإلهية أن من ترك ما ينفعه،  وأمكنه الانتفاع به فلم ينتفع, ابتلي بالاشتغال بما يضره, فمن ترك عبادة  الرحمن, ابتلي بعبادة الأوثان, ومن ترك محبة الله وخوفه ورجاءه, ابتلي  بمحبة غير الله وخوفه ورجائه, ومن لم ينفق ماله في طاعة الله أنفقه في طاعة  الشيطان, ومن ترك الذل لربه, ابتلي   < 1-61 >   بالذل للعبيد، ومن ترك الحق ابتلي بالباطل. 
  كذلك هؤلاء اليهود لما نبذوا كتاب الله اتبعوا ما تتلو الشياطين وتختلق  من السحر على ملك سليمان حيث أخرجت الشياطين للناس السحر، وزعموا أن  سليمان عليه السلام كان يستعمله وبه حصل له الملك العظيم. 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (16)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(102)الى الأية(105)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 





** وَاتَّبَعُوا  مَا تَتْلُو الشَّيَاطِينُ عَلَى مُلْكِ سُلَيْمَانَ وَمَا كَفَرَ  سُلَيْمَانُ وَلَكِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ  السِّحْرَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى الْمَلَكَيْنِ بِبَابِلَ هَارُوتَ  وَمَارُوتَ وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى يَقُولا إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ  فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ  بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ وَمَا هُمْ بِضَارِّينَ بِهِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ  إِلا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مَا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ  وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ  وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ (102) وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَمَثُوبَةٌ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ (103)  . 
*
*وهم كذبة في ذلك، فلم يستعمله سليمان، بل نزهه الصادق في قيله: ( وَمَا  كَفَرَ سُلَيْمَانُ ) أي: بتعلم السحر, فلم يتعلمه، ( وَلَكِنَّ  الشَّيَاطِينَ كَفَرُوا ) بذلك.* 
*( يُعَلِّمُونَ النَّاسَ السِّحْرَ ) من إضلالهم وحرصهم على إغواء بني  آدم، وكذلك اتبع اليهود السحر الذي أنزل على الملكين الكائنين بأرض بابل من  أرض العراق، أنزل عليهما السحر امتحانا وابتلاء من الله لعباده فيعلمانهم  السحر.* 
*( وَمَا يُعَلِّمَانِ مِنْ أَحَدٍ حَتَّى ) ينصحاه, و ( يَقُولا  إِنَّمَا نَحْنُ فِتْنَةٌ فَلا تَكْفُرْ ) أي: لا تتعلم السحر فإنه كفر،  فينهيانه عن السحر، ويخبرانه عن مرتبته, فتعليم الشياطين للسحر على وجه  التدليس والإضلال، ونسبته وترويجه إلى من برأه الله منه وهو سليمان عليه  السلام، وتعليم الملكين امتحانا مع نصحهما لئلا يكون لهم حجة.* 
*فهؤلاء اليهود يتبعون السحر الذي تعلمه الشياطين, والسحر الذي يعلمه  الملكان, فتركوا علم الأنبياء والمرسلين وأقبلوا على علم الشياطين, وكل  يصبو إلى ما يناسبه.* 
*ثم ذكر مفاسد السحر فقال: ( فَيَتَعَلَّمُون  َ مِنْهُمَا مَا  يُفَرِّقُونَ بِهِ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَزَوْجِهِ ) مع أن محبة الزوجين لا  تقاس بمحبة غيرهما, لأن الله قال في حقهما:  وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ مَوَدَّةً وَرَحْمَةً   وفي هذا دليل على أن السحر له حقيقة، وأنه يضر بإذن الله، أي: بإرادة  الله، والإذن نوعان: إذن قدري، وهو المتعلق بمشيئة الله, كما في هذه الآية،  وإذن شرعي كما في قوله تعالى في الآية السابقة:  فَإِنَّهُ نَزَّلَهُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ   وفي هذه الآية وما أشبهها أن الأسباب مهما بلغت في قوة التأثير، فإنها  تابعة للقضاء والقدر ليست مستقلة في التأثير, ولم يخالف في هذا الأصل أحد  من فرق الأمة غير القدرية في أفعال العباد، زعموا أنها مستقلة غير تابعة  للمشيئة, فأخرجوها عن قدرة الله، فخالفوا كتاب الله وسنة رسوله وإجماع  الصحابة والتابعين.* 
*ثم ذكر أن علم السحر مضرة محضة, ليس فيه منفعة لا دينية ولا دنيوية كما  يوجد بعض المنافع الدنيوية في بعض المعاصي، كما قال تعالى في الخمر  والميسر:  قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا  فهذا السحر مضرة محضة, فليس له داع أصلا فالمنهيات كلها إما مضرة محضة, أو شرها أكبر من خيرها.* 
*كما أن المأمورات إما مصلحة محضة أو خيرها أكثر من شرها.* 
*( وَلَقَدْ عَلِمُوا ) أي: اليهود ( لَمَنِ اشْتَرَاهُ ) أي: رغب في السحر رغبة المشتري في السلعة.* 
*( مَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ ) أي: نصيب, بل هو موجب للعقوبة,  فلم يكن فعلهم إياه جهلا ولكنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة.* 
*( وَلَبِئْسَ مَا شَرَوْا بِهِ أَنْفُسَهُمْ لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ ) علما يثمر العمل ما فعلوه.* 
* يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقُولُوا رَاعِنَا وَقُولُوا انْظُرْنَا وَاسْمَعُوا وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (104) مَا  يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَلا الْمُشْرِكِينَ  أَنْ يُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَخْتَصُّ  بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ (105)  . 
*
*كان المسلمون يقولون حين خطابهم للرسول عند تعلمهم أمر الدين: (  رَاعِنَا ) أي: راع أحوالنا, فيقصدون بها معنى صحيحا، وكان اليهود يريدون  بها معنى فاسدا, فانتهزوا الفرصة, فصاروا يخاطبون الرسول بذلك, ويقصدون  المعنى الفاسد، فنهى الله المؤمنين عن هذه الكلمة, سدا لهذا الباب، ففيه  النهي عن الجائز, إذا كان وسيلة إلى محرم، وفيه الأدب, واستعمال الألفاظ,  التي لا تحتمل إلا الحسن, وعدم الفحش, وترك الألفاظ القبيحة, أو التي فيها  نوع تشويش أو احتمال لأمر غير لائق، فأمرهم بلفظة لا تحتمل إلا الحسن فقال:  ( وَقُولُوا انْظُرْنَا ) فإنها كافية يحصل بها المقصود من غير محذور، (  وَاسْمَعُوا ) لم يذكر المسموع, ليعم ما أمر باستماعه، فيدخل فيه سماع  القرآن, وسماع السنة التي هي الحكمة, لفظا ومعنى واستجابة، ففيه الأدب  والطاعة.* 
*ثم توعد الكافرين بالعذاب المؤلم الموجع, وأخبر عن عداوة اليهود  والمشركين للمؤمنين, أنهم ما يودون ( أَنْ يُنزلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ )  أي: لا قليلا ولا كثيرا ( مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) حسدا منهم, وبغضا لكم أن  يختصكم بفضله فإنه ( ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ ) ومن فضله عليكم, إنزال  الكتاب على رسولكم, ليزكيكم ويعلمكم الكتاب والحكمة, ويعلمكم ما لم تكونوا  تعلمون, فله الحمد والمنة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (17)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(106)الى الأية(112)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

       مَا نَنْسَخْ مِنْ آيَةٍ أَوْ نُنْسِهَا نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْهَا أَوْ  مِثْلِهَا أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (106)         أَلَمْ   < 1-62 >    تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ     (107)   . 
  النسخ: هو النقل, فحقيقة النسخ نقل المكلفين من حكم مشروع, إلى حكم  آخر, أو إلى إسقاطه، وكان اليهود ينكرون النسخ, ويزعمون أنه لا يجوز, وهو  مذكور عندهم في التوراة, فإنكارهم له كفر وهوى محض. 
  فأخبر الله تعالى عن حكمته في النسخ، وأنه ما ينسخ من آية ( أَوْ  نُنْسِهَا ) أي: ننسها العباد, فنزيلها من قلوبهم، ( نَأْتِ بِخَيْرٍ  مِنْهَا ) وأنفع لكم ( أَوْ مِثْلِهَا ) . 
  فدل على أن النسخ لا يكون لأقل مصلحة لكم من الأول؛ لأن فضله تعالى يزداد خصوصا على هذه الأمة, التي سهل عليها دينها غاية التسهيل. 
  وأخبر أن من قدح في النسخ فقد قدح في ملكه وقدرته فقال: ( أَلَمْ  تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ * أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) . 
  فإذا كان مالكا لكم, متصرفا فيكم, تصرف المالك البر الرحيم في أقداره  وأوامره ونواهيه, فكما أنه لا حجر عليه في تقدير ما يقدره على عباده من  أنواع التقادير, كذلك لا يعترض عليه فيما يشرعه لعباده من الأحكام. فالعبد  مدبر مسخر تحت أوامر ربه الدينية والقدرية, فما له والاعتراض؟ 
  وهو أيضا, ولي عباده, ونصيرهم، فيتولاهم في تحصيل منافعهم, وينصرهم في  دفع مضارهم، فمن ولايته لهم, أن يشرع لهم من الأحكام, ما تقتضيه حكمته  ورحمته بهم. 
  ومن تأمل ما وقع في القرآن والسنة من النسخ, عرف بذلك حكمة الله ورحمته عباده, وإيصالهم إلى مصالحهم, من حيث لا يشعرون بلطفه. 
       أَمْ تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَسْأَلُوا رَسُولَكُمْ كَمَا سُئِلَ مُوسَى مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَتَبَدَّلِ الْكُفْرَ بِالإِيمَانِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ  السَّبِيلِ     (108)        وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ فَاعْفُوا وَاصْفَحُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ  بِأَمْرِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (109)        وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ وَمَا تُقَدِّمُوا  لأَنْفُسِكُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ     (110)   . 
  ينهى الله المؤمنين, أو اليهود, بأن يسألوا رسولهم ( كَمَا سُئِلَ  مُوسَى مِنْ قَبْلُ ) والمراد بذلك, أسئلة التعنت والاعتراض, كما قال  تعالى:       يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ سَأَلُوا مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالُوا أَرِنَا  اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً     . 
  وقال تعالى:      يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ     فهذه ونحوها, هي المنهي عنها. 
  وأما سؤال الاسترشاد والتعلم, فهذا محمود قد أمر الله به كما قال تعالى      فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ     ويقررهم  عليه, كما في قوله      يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ     و ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى ) ونحو ذلك. 
  ولما كانت المسائل المنهي عنها مذمومة, قد تصل بصاحبها إلى الكفر، قال:  ( وَمَنْ يَتَبَدَّلِ الْكُفْرَ بِالإيمَانِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ  السَّبِيلِ ) . 
  ثم أخبر عن حسد كثير من أهل الكتاب, وأنهم بلغت بهم الحال, أنهم ودوا (  لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا ) وسعوا في ذلك,  وأعملوا المكايد, وكيدهم راجع عليهم [كما] قال تعالى:       وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آمِنُوا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَجْهَ النَّهَارِ وَاكْفُرُوا آخِرَهُ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ      وهذا من حسدهم الصادر من عند أنفسهم. 
  فأمرهم الله بمقابلة من أساء إليهم غاية الإساءة بالعفو عنهم والصفح حتى يأتي الله بأمره. 
  ثم بعد ذلك, أتى الله بأمره إياهم بالجهاد, فشفى الله أنفس المؤمنين  منهم, فقتلوا من قتلوا, واسترقوا من استرقوا, وأجلوا من أجلوا ( إِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) . 
  ثم أمرهم [الله] بالاشتغال في الوقت الحاضر, بإقامة الصلاة, وإيتاء  الزكاة وفعل كل القربات، ووعدهم أنهم مهما فعلوا من خير, فإنه لا يضيع عند  الله, بل يجدونه عنده وافرا موفرا قد حفظه ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ) . 
       وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى  تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ     (111)        بَلَى مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ  عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (112)   . 
  أي: قال اليهود: لن يدخل الجنة إلا من كان هودا، وقالت النصارى: لن  يدخل الجنة إلا من كان نصارى، فحكموا لأنفسهم بالجنة وحدهم, وهذا مجرد  أماني غير مقبولة, إلا بحجة وبرهان, فأتوا بها إن كنتم صادقين، وهكذا كل من  ادعى دعوى, لا بد أن يقيم البرهان على صحة دعواه، وإلا فلو قلبت عليه  دعواه, وادعى مدع عكس ما ادعى بلا برهان   < 1-63 >   لكان لا فرق بينهما، فالبرهان هو الذي يصدق الدعاوى أو يكذبها، ولما لم يكن بأيديهم برهان, علم كذبهم بتلك الدعوى. 
  ثم ذكر تعالى البرهان الجلي العام لكل أحد, فقال: ( بَلَى ) أي: ليس  بأمانيكم ودعاويكم, ولكن ( مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ ) أي: أخلص لله  أعماله, متوجها إليه بقلبه، ( وَهُوَ ) مع إخلاصه ( مُحْسِنٌ ) في عبادة  ربه, بأن عبده بشرعه, فأولئك هم أهل الجنة وحدهم. 
   ( فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ ) وهو الجنة بما اشتملت عليه من  النعيم، ( وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) فحصل لهم  المرغوب, ونجوا من المرهوب. 
  ويفهم منها, أن من ليس كذلك, فهو من أهل النار الهالكين، فلا نجاة إلا لأهل الإخلاص للمعبود, والمتابعة للرسول. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (18)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(113)الى الأية(119)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

*
  وَقَالَتِ  الْيَهُودُ لَيْسَتِ النَّصَارَى عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَقَالَتِ  النَّصَارَى  لَيْسَتِ الْيَهُودُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ وَهُمْ يَتْلُونَ  الْكِتَابَ كَذَلِكَ  قَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ مِثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ  فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ  بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ (113)  . 
 وذلك أنه بلغ بأهل الكتاب الهوى والحسد, إلى أن بعضهم ضلل بعضا, وكفر بعضهم بعضا, كما فعل الأميون من مشركي العرب وغيرهم. 
 فكل فرقة تضلل الفرقة الأخرى, ويحكم الله في الآخرة بين المختلفين بحكمه العدل, الذي أخبر به عباده, فإنه  لا فوز ولا نجاة إلا لمن صدق جميع الأنبياء والمرسلين, وامتثل أوامر ربه, واجتنب نواهيه, ومن عداهم, فهو هالك. 
  وَمَنْ  أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ مَنَعَ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا  اسْمُهُ  وَسَعَى فِي خَرَابِهَا أُولَئِكَ مَا كَانَ لَهُمْ أَنْ  يَدْخُلُوهَا إِلا  خَائِفِينَ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ  عَظِيمٌ (114)  . 
 أي: لا أحد أظلم وأشد جرما, ممن منع مساجد الله, عن ذكر الله فيها, وإقامة الصلاة وغيرها من أنواع الطاعات. 
 ( وَسَعَى ) أي: اجتهد وبذل وسعه ( فِي خَرَابِهَا ) الحسي والمعنوي،   فالخراب الحسي: هدمها وتخريبها, وتقذيرها، والخراب المعنوي: منع الذاكرين   لاسم الله فيها، وهذا عام, لكل من اتصف بهذه الصفة, فيدخل في ذلك أصحاب   الفيل, وقريش, حين صدوا رسول الله عنها عام الحديبية, والنصارى حين أخربوا   بيت المقدس, وغيرهم من أنواع الظلمة, الساعين في خرابها, محادة لله,   ومشاقة، فجازاهم الله, بأن منعهم دخولها شرعا وقدرا, إلا خائفين ذليلين,   فلما أخافوا عباد الله, أخافهم الله، فالمشركون الذين صدوا رسوله, لم يلبث   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا يسيرا, حتى أذن الله له في فتح مكة،  ومنع  المشركين من قربان بيته, فقال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ  الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا ) . 
 وأصحاب الفيل, قد ذكر الله ما جرى عليهم، والنصارى, سلط الله عليهم المؤمنين, فأجلوهم عنه. 
 وهكذا كل من اتصف بوصفهم, فلا بد أن يناله قسطه, وهذا من الآيات العظيمة, أخبر بها الباري قبل وقوعها, فوقعت كما أخبر. 
 واستدل العلماء بالآية الكريمة, على أنه لا يجوز تمكين الكفار من دخول المساجد. 
 ( لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ ) أي: فضيحة كما تقدم ( وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) . 
 وإذا كان لا أظلم ممن منع مساجد الله أن يذكر فيها اسمه, فلا أعظم  إيمانا  ممن سعى في عمارة المساجد بالعمارة الحسية والمعنوية, كما قال  تعالى: (  إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ ) . 
 بل قد أمر الله تعالى برفع بيوته وتعظيمها وتكريمها, فقال تعالى: ( فِي  بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ ) . 
 وللمساجد أحكام كثيرة, يرجع حاصلها إلى مضمون هذه الآيات الكريمة. 
 وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ (115)  . 
 أي: ( وَلِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ ) خصهما بالذكر, لأنهما محل   الآيات العظيمة, فهما مطالع الأنوار ومغاربها، فإذا كان مالكا لها, كان   مالكا لكل الجهات. 
 ( فَأَيْنَمَا تُوَلُّوا ) وجوهكم من الجهات, إذا كان توليكم إياها   بأمره, إما أن يأمركم باستقبال الكعبة بعد أن كنتم مأمورين باستقبال بيت   المقدس, أو تؤمرون بالصلاة في السفر على الراحلة ونحوها, فإن القبلة حيثما   توجه العبد أو تشتبه القبلة, فيتحرى الصلاة إليها, ثم يتبين له الخطأ, أو   يكون معذورا بصلب أو مرض ونحو ذلك، فهذه الأمور, إما أن يكون العبد فيها   معذورا أو مأمورا. 
 وبكل حال, فما استقبل جهة من الجهات, خارجة عن ملك ربه. 
 ( فَثَمَّ وَجْهُ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) فيه إثبات   الوجه لله تعالى, على الوجه اللائق به تعالى, وأن لله وجها لا تشبهه   الوجوه, وهو - تعالى - واسع الفضل والصفات عظيمها, عليم بسرائركم ونياتكم. 
 فمن سعته وعلمه, وسع لكم الأمر, وقبل منكم المأمور, فله الحمد والشكر. 
  وَقَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ بَلْ لَهُ مَا فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ كُلٌّ لَهُ قَانِتُونَ (116) بَدِيعُ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ  كُنْ فَيَكُونُ (117)  . 
 ( وَقَالُوا ) أي: اليهود والنصارى والمشركون, وكل من قال ذلك: (   اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا ) فنسبوه إلى ما لا يليق بجلاله, وأساءوا كل   الإساءة, وظلموا أنفسهم. 
 وهو - تعالى - صابر على ذلك منهم, قد حلم عليهم, وعافاهم, ورزقهم مع تنقصهم إياه. 
 ( سُبْحَانَهُ ) أي: تنزه وتقدس عن كل ما وصفه به المشركون والظالمون  مما  لا يليق بجلاله، فسبحان من له الكمال المطلق, من جميع الوجوه, الذي لا   يعتريه نقص بوجه من الوجوه. 
 ومع رده لقولهم, أقام الحجة والبرهان على تنزيهه عن ذلك فقال: ( بَلْ   لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) أي: جميعهم ملكه وعبيده, يتصرف   فيهم تصرف المالك بالمماليك, وهم قانتون له مسخرون تحت تدبيره، فإذا كانوا   كلهم عبيده, مفتقرين إليه, وهو غني عنهم, فكيف يكون منهم أحد, يكون له   ولدا, والولد لا بد أن يكون من جنس والده, لأنه جزء منه. 
 والله تعالى المالك القاهر, وأنتم المملوكون المقهورون, وهو الغني وأنتم   الفقراء، فكيف مع هذا, يكون له ولد؟ هذا من أبطل الباطل وأسمجه. 
 والقنوت نوعان: قنوت عام: وهو قنوت الخلق كلهم, تحت تدبير الخالق، وخاص: وهو قنوت العبادة. 
 فالنوع الأول كما في هذه الآية، والنوع الثاني: كما في قوله تعالى: ( وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ ) . 
 ثم قال: ( بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) أي: خالقهما على وجه قد أتقنهما وأحسنهما على غير مثال سبق. 
 ( وَإِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ ) فلا يستعصى عليه, ولا يمتنع منه. 
  وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلا يُكَلِّمُنَا اللَّهُ أَوْ  تَأْتِينَا  آيَةٌ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِثْلَ  قَوْلِهِمْ  تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ  يُوقِنُونَ (118) إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا  وَلا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ (119)  . 
 أي: قال الجهلة من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم: هلا يكلمنا, كما كلم الرسل، (  أَوْ  تَأْتِينَا آيَةٌ ) يعنون آيات الاقتراح, التي يقترحونها بعقولهم   الفاسدة, وآرائهم الكاسدة, التي تجرأوا بها على الخالق, واستكبروا على رسله   كقولهم:  لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى نَرَى اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً   يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ سَأَلُوا مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ  الآية، وقالوا:  لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فَيَكُونَ مَعَهُ نَذِيرًا * أَوْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ أَوْ تَكُونُ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ  الآيات وقوله: ( وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا  الآيات. 
 فهذا دأبهم مع رسلهم, يطلبون آيات التعنت, لا آيات الاسترشاد, ولم يكن   قصدهم تبين الحق، فإن الرسل, قد جاءوا من الآيات, بما يؤمن بمثله البشر,   ولهذا قال تعالى: ( قَدْ بَيَّنَّا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ ) فكل   موقن, فقد عرف من آيات الله الباهرة, وبراهينه الظاهرة, ما حصل له به   اليقين, واندفع عنه كل شك وريب. 
 ثم ذكر تعالى بعض آية موجزة مختصرة جامعة للآيات الدالة على صدقه صلى   الله عليه وسلم وصحة ما جاء به فقال: ( إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ   بَشِيرًا وَنَذِيرًا ) فهذا مشتمل على الآيات التي جاء بها, وهي ترجع إلى   ثلاثة أمور: 
 الأول: في نفس إرساله, والثاني: في سيرته وهديه ودله، والثالث: في معرفة ما جاء به من القرآن والسنة. 
 فالأول والثاني, قد دخلا في قوله: ( إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ ) والثالث دخل في قوله: ( بِالْحَقِّ ) . 
 وبيان الأمر الأول وهو - نفس إرساله - أنه قد علم حالة أهل الأرض قبل   بعثته صلى الله عليه وسلم وما كانوا عليه من عبادة الأوثان والنيران,   والصلبان, وتبديلهم للأديان, حتى كانوا في ظلمة من الكفر, قد عمتهم   وشملتهم, إلا بقايا من أهل الكتاب, قد انقرضوا قبيل البعثة. 
 وقد علم أن الله تعالى لم يخلق خلقه سدى, ولم يتركهم هملا لأنه حكيم   عليم, قدير رحيم، فمن حكمته ورحمته بعباده, أن أرسل إليهم هذا الرسول   العظيم, يأمرهم بعبادة الرحمن وحده لا شريك له, فبمجرد رسالته يعرف العاقل   صدقه, وهو آية كبيرة على أنه رسول الله، وأما الثاني: فمن عرف النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم معرفة تامة, وعرف سيرته وهديه قبل البعثة, ونشوءه على أكمل   الخصال, ثم من بعد ذلك, 
 قد ازدادت مكارمه وأخلاقه العظيمة الباهرة للناظرين, فمن عرفها, وسبر   أحواله, عرف أنها لا تكون إلا أخلاق الأنبياء الكاملين, لأن الله تعالى جعل   الأوصاف أكبر دليل على معرفة أصحابها وصدقهم وكذبهم. 
 وأما الثالث: فهو معرفة ما جاء به صلى الله عليه وسلم من الشرع العظيم,   والقرآن الكريم, المشتمل على الإخبارات الصادقة, والأوامر الحسنة, والنهي   عن كل قبيح, والمعجزات الباهرة, فجميع الآيات تدخل في هذه الثلاثة. 
 قوله: ( بَشِيرًا ) أي لمن أطاعك بالسعادة الدنيوية والأخروية، ( نَذِيرًا ) لمن عصاك بالشقاوة والهلاك الدنيوي والأخروي. 
 ( وَلا تُسْأَلُ عَنْ أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ ) أي: لست مسئولا عنهم, إنما عليك البلاغ, وعلينا الحساب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (19)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(120)الى الأية(126)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

        وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ         < 1-65 >        وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ  هُوَ الْهُدَى وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءَكَ  مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ     (120)   . 
  يخبر تعالى رسوله, أنه لا يرضى منه اليهود ولا النصارى, إلا باتباعه  دينهم, لأنهم دعاة إلى الدين الذي هم عليه, ويزعمون أنه الهدى، فقل لهم: (  إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ ) الذي أرسلت به ( هُوَ الْهُدَى ) . 
  وأما ما أنتم عليه, فهو الهوى بدليل قوله ( وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ  أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَ الَّذِي جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَكَ مِنَ  اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ ) . 
  فهذا فيه النهي العظيم, عن اتباع أهواء اليهود والنصارى, والتشبه بهم  فيما يختص به دينهم، والخطاب وإن كان لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن  أمته داخلة في ذلك، لأن الاعتبار بعموم المعنى لا بخصوص المخاطب، كما أن  العبرة بعموم اللفظ, لا بخصوص السبب. 
   ثم قال:        الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ  أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْخَاسِرُونَ     (121)        يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتِيَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأَنِّي فَضَّلْتُكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ     (122)        وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا لا تَجْزِي نَفْسٌ عَنْ نَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَلا يُقْبَلُ  مِنْهَا عَدْلٌ وَلا تَنْفَعُهَا شَفَاعَةٌ وَلا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ     (123)   . 
 يخبر  تعالى أن الذين آتاهم الكتاب, ومنَّ عليهم به منة مطلقة, أنهم (  يَتْلُونَهُ حَقَّ تِلاوَتِهِ ) أي: يتبعونه حق اتباعه, والتلاوة: الاتباع،  فيحلون حلاله, ويحرمون حرامه, ويعملون بمحكمه, ويؤمنون بمتشابهه، وهؤلاء  هم السعداء من أهل الكتاب, الذين عرفوا نعمة الله وشكروها, 
  وآمنوا بكل الرسل, ولم يفرقوا بين أحد منهم. 
  فهؤلاء, هم المؤمنون حقا, لا من قال منهم:      نُؤْمِنُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَيَكْفُرُونَ بِمَا وَرَاءَهُ      . 
  ولهذا توعدهم بقوله ( وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ ) وقد تقدم تفسير الآية التي بعدها. 
       وَإِذِ ابْتَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ رَبُّهُ بِكَلِمَاتٍ فَأَتَمَّهُنَّ قَالَ  إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا قَالَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي قَالَ لا  يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ     (124)        وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَأَمْنًا وَاتَّخِذُوا  مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ أَنْ طَهِّرَا بَيْتِيَ لِلطَّائِفِينَ وَالْعَاكِفِينَ  وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ     (125)   . 
  يخبر تعالى, عن عبده وخليله, إبراهيم عليه السلام, المتفق على إمامته  وجلالته, الذي كل من طوائف أهل الكتاب تدعيه, بل وكذلك المشركون: أن الله  ابتلاه وامتحنه بكلمات, أي: بأوامر ونواهي, كما هي عادة الله في ابتلائه  لعباده, ليتبين الكاذب الذي لا يثبت عند الابتلاء والامتحان من الصادق,  الذي ترتفع درجته, ويزيد قدره, ويزكو عمله, ويخلص ذهبه، وكان من أجلِّهم في  هذا المقام, الخليل عليه السلام. 
  فأتم ما ابتلاه الله به, وأكمله ووفاه, فشكر الله له ذلك, ولم يزل الله  شكورا فقال: ( إِنِّي جَاعِلُكَ لِلنَّاسِ إِمَامًا ) أي: يقتدون بك في  الهدى, ويمشون خلفك إلى سعادتهم الأبدية, ويحصل لك الثناء الدائم, والأجر  الجزيل, والتعظيم من كل أحد. 
  وهذه - لعمر الله - أفضل درجة, تنافس فيها المتنافسون, وأعلى مقام, شمر  إليه العاملون, وأكمل حالة حصلها أولو العزم من المرسلين وأتباعهم, من كل  صديق متبع لهم, داع إلى الله وإلى سبيله. 
  فلما اغتبط إبراهيم بهذا المقام, وأدرك هذا, طلب ذلك لذريته, لتعلو  درجته ودرجة ذريته، وهذا أيضا من إمامته, ونصحه لعباد الله, ومحبته أن يكثر  فيهم المرشدون، فلله عظمة هذه الهمم العالية, والمقامات السامية. 
  فأجابه الرحيم اللطيف, وأخبر بالمانع من نيل هذا المقام فقال: ( لا  يَنَالُ عَهْدِي الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي: لا ينال الإمامة في الدين, من ظلم  نفسه وضرها, وحط قدرها, لمنافاة الظلم لهذا المقام, فإنه مقام آلته الصبر  واليقين، ونتيجته أن يكون صاحبه على جانب عظيم من الإيمان والأعمال  الصالحة, والأخلاق الجميلة, والشمائل السديدة, والمحبة التامة, والخشية  والإنابة، فأين الظلم وهذا المقام؟ 
  ودل مفهوم الآية, أن غير الظالم, سينال الإمامة, ولكن مع إتيانه بأسبابها. 
  ثم ذكر تعالى, نموذجا باقيا دالا على إمامة إبراهيم, وهو هذا البيت  الحرام الذي جعل قصده, ركنا من أركان الإسلام, حاطا للذنوب والآثام. 
  وفيه من آثار الخليل وذريته, ما عرف به إمامته, وتذكرت به حالته فقال: (  وَإِذْ جَعَلْنَا الْبَيْتَ مَثَابَةً لِلنَّاسِ ) أي: مرجعا يثوبون إليه,  لحصول منافعهم الدينية والدنيوية, يترددون إليه, ولا يقضون منه وطرا، ( و )  جعله ( أَمْنًا ) يأمن به كل أحد, حتى الوحش, وحتى الجمادات كالأشجار. 
  ولهذا كانوا في الجاهلية - على شركهم - يحترمونه أشد الاحترام, ويجد  أحدهم قاتل أبيه في الحرم, فلا يهيجه، فلما جاء الإسلام, زاده حرمة  وتعظيما, وتشريفا وتكريما. 
   ( وَاتَّخِذُوا مِنْ مَقَامِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ مُصَلًّى ) يحتمل أن يكون  المراد بذلك, المقام المعروف الذي قد جعل الآن, مقابل باب الكعبة، وأن  المراد بهذا, ركعتا الطواف, يستحب أن تكونا خلف مقام إبراهيم, وعليه جمهور  المفسرين، ويحتمل أن يكون المقام مفردا مضافا, فيعم جميع مقامات إبراهيم في  الحج، وهي المشاعر كلها: من الطواف, والسعي, والوقوف بعرفة, ومزدلفة ورمي  الجمار والنحر, وغير ذلك من أفعال الحج. 
  فيكون معنى قوله: ( مُصَلًّى ) أي: معبدا, أي: اقتدوا به في شعائر  الحج، ولعل هذا المعنى أولى, لدخول المعنى الأول فيه, واحتمال اللفظ له. 
   ( وَعَهِدْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ ) أي: أوحينا  إليهما, وأمرناهما بتطهير بيت الله من الشرك, والكفر والمعاصي, ومن الرجس  والنجاسات   < 1-66 >    والأقذار, ليكون ( لِلطَّائِفِينَ ) فيه ( وَالْعَاكِفِينَ وَالرُّكَّعِ  السُّجُودِ ) أي: المصلين، قدم الطواف, لاختصاصه بالمسجد [الحرام]، ثم  الاعتكاف, لأن من شرطه المسجد مطلقا، ثم الصلاة, مع أنها أفضل, لهذا  المعنى. 
  وأضاف الباري البيت إليه لفوائد، منها: أن ذلك يقتضي شدة اهتمام  إبراهيم وإسماعيل بتطهيره, لكونه بيت الله، فيبذلان جهدهما, ويستفرغان  وسعهما في ذلك. 
  ومنها: أن الإضافة تقتضي التشريف والإكرام، ففي ضمنها أمر عباده بتعظيمه وتكريمه. 
  ومنها: أن هذه الإضافة هي السبب الجاذب للقلوب إليه. 
       وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا بَلَدًا آمِنًا وَارْزُقْ  أَهْلَهُ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ مَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ قَالَ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَأُمَتِّعُهُ قَلِيلا ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ  إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ     (126)   . 
  أي: وإذ دعا إبراهيم لهذا البيت, أن يجعله الله بلدا آمنا, ويرزق أهله  من أنواع الثمرات، ثم قيد عليه السلام هذا الدعاء للمؤمنين, تأدبا مع الله,  إذ كان دعاؤه الأول, فيه الإطلاق, فجاء الجواب فيه مقيدا بغير الظالم. 
  فلما دعا لهم بالرزق, وقيده بالمؤمن, وكان رزق الله شاملا للمؤمن  والكافر, والعاصي والطائع, قال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ كَفَرَ ) أي: أرزقهم كلهم,  مسلمهم وكافرهم، أما المسلم فيستعين بالرزق على عبادة الله, ثم ينتقل منه  إلى نعيم الجنة، وأما الكافر, فيتمتع فيها قليلا ( ثُمَّ أَضْطَرُّهُ ) أي:  ألجئه وأخرجه مكرها ( إِلَى عَذَابِ النَّارِ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ ) . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (20)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(127)الى الأية(134)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


         وَإِذْ يَرْفَعُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ الْقَوَاعِدَ مِنَ الْبَيْتِ وَإِسْمَاعِيلُ  رَبَّنَا تَقَبَّلْ مِنَّا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ     (127)         رَبَّنَا وَاجْعَلْنَا مُسْلِمَيْنِ لَكَ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِنَا أُمَّةً  مُسْلِمَةً لَكَ وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا وَتُبْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ     (128)         رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ رَسُولا مِنْهُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ  وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ  الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ     (129)   . 
  أي: واذكر إبراهيم وإسماعيل, في حالة رفعهما القواعد من البيت الأساس,  واستمرارهما على هذا العمل العظيم، وكيف كانت حالهما من الخوف والرجاء, حتى  إنهما مع هذا العمل دعوا الله أن يتقبل منهما عملهما, حتى يحصل  فيه النفع العميم. 
  ودعوا لأنفسهما, وذريتهما بالإسلام, الذي حقيقته, خضوع القلب, وانقياده  لربه المتضمن لانقياد الجوارح. ( وَأَرِنَا مَنَاسِكَنَا ) أي: علمناها  على وجه الإراءة والمشاهدة, ليكون أبلغ. يحتمل أن يكون المراد بالمناسك:  أعمال الحج كلها, كما يدل عليه السياق والمقام، ويحتمل أن يكون المراد ما  هو أعم من ذلك وهو الدين كله, والعبادات كلها, كما يدل عليه عموم اللفظ,  لأن النسك: التعبد, ولكن غلب على متعبدات الحج, تغليبا عرفيا، فيكون حاصل  دعائهما, يرجع إلى التوفيق للعلم النافع, والعمل الصالح، ولما كان العبد -  مهما كان - لا بد أن يعتريه التقصير, ويحتاج إلى التوبة قالا ( وَتُبْ  عَلَيْنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ ) . 
   ( رَبَّنَا وَابْعَثْ فِيهِمْ ) أي: في ذريتنا ( رَسُولا مِنْهُمْ )  ليكون أرفع لدرجتهما, ولينقادوا له, وليعرفوه حقيقة المعرفة. ( يَتْلُو  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِكَ ) لفظا, وحفظا, وتحفيظا ( وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ ) معنى. 
   ( وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ ) بالتربية على الأعمال الصالحة والتبري من الأعمال الردية, التي لا تزكي النفوس   معها. ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ ) أي: القاهر لكل شيء, الذي لا يمتنع  على قوته شيء. ( الْحَكِيمُ ) الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها، فبعزتك وحكمتك,  ابعث فيهم هذا الرسول. فاستجاب الله لهما, فبعث الله هذا الرسول الكريم,  الذي رحم الله به ذريتهما خاصة, وسائر الخلق عامة، ولهذا قال عليه الصلاة  والسلام: " أنا دعوة أبي إبراهيم ".  
  ولما عظم الله إبراهيم هذا التعظيم, وأخبر عن صفاته الكاملة قال تعالى: 
         وَمَنْ يَرْغَبُ عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلا مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ  وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ  الصَّالِحِينَ     (130)         إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ أَسْلِمْ قَالَ أَسْلَمْتُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ     (131)         وَوَصَّى بِهَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ بَنِيهِ وَيَعْقُوبُ يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى لَكُمُ الدِّينَ فَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلا وَأَنْتُمْ  مُسْلِمُونَ     (132)         أَمْ كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ  لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ  وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا  وَاحِدًا وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ     (133)         تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (134)   . 
  أي: ما يرغب ( عَنْ مِلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ) بعد ما عرف من فضله ( إِلا  مَنْ سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ ) أي: جهلها وامتهنها, ورضي لها بالدون, وباعها بصفقة  المغبون، كما أنه لا أرشد وأكمل, ممن رغب في ملة إبراهيم، ثم أخبر عن  حالته في الدنيا والآخرة فقال: ( وَلَقَدِ اصْطَفَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا )  أي: اخترناه ووفقناه للأعمال, التي صار بها من   < 1-67 >   المصطفين الأخيار. 
   ( وَإِنَّهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ ) الذين لهم أعلى الدرجات. 
   ( إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ أَسْلِمْ قَالَ ) امتثالا لربه (  أَسْلَمْتُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) إخلاصا وتوحيدا, ومحبة, وإنابة فكان  التوحيد لله نعته. 
  ثم ورثه في ذريته, ووصاهم به, وجعلها كلمة باقية في عقبه, وتوارثت فيهم, حتى وصلت ليعقوب فوصى بها بنيه. 
  فأنتم - يا بني يعقوب - قد وصاكم أبوكم بالخصوص, فيجب عليكم كمال  الانقياد, واتباع خاتم الأنبياء قال: ( يَا بَنِيَّ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى  لَكُمُ الدِّينَ ) أي: اختاره وتخيره لكم, رحمة بكم, وإحسانا إليكم,  فقوموا به, واتصفوا بشرائعه, وانصبغوا بأخلاقه, حتى تستمروا على ذلك فلا  يأتيكم الموت إلا وأنتم عليه, لأن من عاش على شيء, مات عليه, ومن مات على  شيء, بعث عليه. 
  ولما كان اليهود يزعمون أنهم على ملة إبراهيم, ومن بعده يعقوب, قال  تعالى منكرا عليهم: ( أَمْ كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ ) أي: حضورا ( إِذْ حَضَرَ  يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ ) أي: مقدماته وأسبابه، فقال لبنيه على وجه الاختبار,  ولتقر عينه في حياته بامتثالهم ما وصاهم به: ( مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ  بَعْدِي ) ؟ فأجابوه بما قرت به عينه فقالوا: ( نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ  آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا ) فلا  نشرك به شيئا, ولا نعدل به أحدا، ( وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ) فجمعوا  بين التوحيد والعمل. 
  ومن المعلوم أنهم لم يحضروا يعقوب, لأنهم لم يوجدوا بعد، فإذا لم يحضروا, فقد أخبر الله عنه أنه وصى بنيه بالحنيفية, لا باليهودية. 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ ) أي: مضت ( لَهَا مَا  كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ ) أي: كل له عمله, وكل سيجازى بما فعله,  لا يؤخذ   أحد بذنب أحد ولا ينفع أحدا إلا إيمانه وتقواه فاشتغالكم بهم وادعاؤكم,  أنكم على ملتهم, والرضا بمجرد القول, أمر فارغ لا حقيقة له، بل الواجب  عليكم, أن تنظروا حالتكم التي أنتم عليها, هل تصلح للنجاة أم لا؟ 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (21)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(135)الى الأية(141)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


**
       وَقَالُوا كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا قُلْ بَلْ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ     (135)   .* *
  أي: دعا كل من اليهود والنصارى المسلمين إلى الدخول في دينهم, زاعمين أنهم هم المهتدون وغيرهم ضال. 
  قل له   مجيبا جوابا شافيا: ( بَلْ ) نتبع ( مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا ) أي:  مقبلا على الله, معرضا عما سواه, قائما بالتوحيد, تاركا للشرك والتنديد. 
  فهذا الذي في اتباعه الهداية, وفي الإعراض عن ملته الكفر والغواية. 
       قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا  أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا  نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ     (136)   . 
  هذه الآية الكريمة, قد اشتملت على جميع ما يجب الإيمان به. 
  واعلم أن الإيمان الذي هو تصديق القلب التام, بهذه الأصول, وإقراره  المتضمن لأعمال القلوب والجوارح، وهو بهذا الاعتبار يدخل فيه الإسلام,  وتدخل فيه الأعمال الصالحة كلها، فهي من الإيمان, وأثر من آثاره، فحيث أطلق  الإيمان, دخل فيه ما ذكر، وكذلك الإسلام, إذا أطلق دخل فيه الإيمان، فإذا  قرن بينهما, كان الإيمان اسما لما في القلب من الإقرار والتصديق، والإسلام,  اسما للأعمال الظاهرة وكذلك إذا جمع بين الإيمان والأعمال الصالحة، فقوله  تعالى: ( قُولُوا ) أي: بألسنتكم, متواطئة عليها قلوبكم، وهذا هو القول  التام, المترتب عليه الثواب والجزاء، فكما أن النطق باللسان, بدون اعتقاد  القلب, نفاق وكفر، فالقول الخالي من العمل عمل القلب, عديم التأثير, قليل  الفائدة, وإن كان العبد يؤجر عليه, إذا كان خيرا ومعه أصل الإيمان، لكن فرق  بين القول المجرد, والمقترن به عمل القلب. 
  وفي قوله: ( قُولُوا ) إشارة إلى الإعلان بالعقيدة, والصدع بها, والدعوة لها, إذ هي أصل الدين وأساسه. 
  وفي قوله: ( آمَنَّا ) ونحوه مما فيه صدور الفعل, منسوبا إلى جميع  الأمة, إشارة إلى أنه يجب على الأمة, الاعتصام بحبل الله جميعا, والحث على  الائتلاف حتى يكون داعيهم واحدا, وعملهم متحدا, وفي ضمنه النهي عن  الافتراق، وفيه: أن المؤمنين كالجسد الواحد. 
  وفي قوله: ( قُولُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ ) إلخ دلالة على جواز إضافة  الإنسان إلى نفسه الإيمان, على وجه التقييد, بل على وجوب ذلك، بخلاف قوله:  "أنا مؤمن"ونحوه, فإنه لا يقال إلا مقرونا بالاستثناء بالمشيئة, لما فيه من  تزكية النفس, والشهادة على نفسه بالإيمان. 
  فقوله: ( آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ ) أي: بأنه موجود, واحد أحد, متصف بكل صفة  كمال, منزه عن كل نقص وعيب, مستحق لإفراده بالعبادة كلها, وعدم الإشراك به  في شيء منها, بوجه من الوجوه. 
     < 1-68 >   
   ( وَمَا أُنزلَ إِلَيْنَا ) يشمل القرآن والسنة لقوله تعالى: (     وَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ     )  فيدخل فيه الإيمان بما تضمنه كتاب الله وسنة رسوله, من صفات الباري, وصفات  رسله, واليوم الآخر, والغيوب الماضية والمستقبلة, والإيمان بما تضمنه ذلك  من الأحكام الشرعية الأمرية, وأحكام الجزاء وغير ذلك. 
   ( وَمَا أُنزلَ إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ ) إلى آخر الآية، فيه الإيمان  بجميع الكتب المنزلة على جميع الأنبياء، والإيمان بالأنبياء عموما وخصوصا,  ما نص عليه في الآية, لشرفهم ولإتيانهم بالشرائع الكبار. فالواجب في  الإيمان بالأنبياء والكتب, أن يؤمن بهم على وجه العموم والشمول، ثم ما عرف  منهم بالتفصيل, وجب الإيمان به مفصلا. 
  وقوله: ( لا نُفَرِّقُ بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ ) أي: بل نؤمن بهم كلهم،  هذه خاصية المسلمين, التي انفردوا بها عن كل من يدعي أنه على دين. 
  فاليهود والنصارى والصابئون وغيرهم - وإن زعموا أنهم يؤمنون بما يؤمنون  به من الرسل والكتب - فإنهم يكفرون بغيره، فيفرقون بين الرسل والكتب,  بعضها يؤمنون به وبعضها يكفرون به، وينقض تكذيبهم تصديقهم، فإن الرسول الذي  زعموا, أنهم قد آمنوا به, قد صدق سائر الرسل وخصوصا محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فإذا كذبوا محمدا, فقد كذبوا رسولهم فيما أخبرهم به, فيكون كفرا  برسولهم. 
  وفي قوله: ( وَمَا أُوتِيَ النَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ ) دلالة على  أن عطية الدين, هي العطية الحقيقية المتصلة بالسعادة الدنيوية والأخروية.  لم يأمرنا أن نؤمن بما أوتي الأنبياء من الملك والمال ونحو ذلك، بل أمرنا  أن نؤمن بما أعطوا من الكتب والشرائع. 
  وفيه أن الأنبياء مبلغون عن الله, ووسائط بين الله وبين خلقه في تبليغ دينه, ليس لهم من الأمر شيء. 
  وفي قوله: ( مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ ) إشارة إلى أنه من كمال ربوبيته لعباده,  أن ينزل عليهم الكتب, ويرسل إليهم الرسل, فلا تقتضي ربوبيته, تركهم سدى ولا  هملا. 
  وإذا كان ما أوتي النبيون, إنما هو من ربهم, ففيه الفرق بين الأنبياء  وبين من يدعي النبوة, وأنه يحصل الفرق بينهم بمجرد معرفة ما يدعون إليه،  فالرسل لا يدعون إلا إلى لخير, ولا ينهون إلا عن كل شر، وكل واحد منهم,  يصدق الآخر, ويشهد له بالحق, من غير تخالف ولا تناقض لكونه من عند ربهم (     وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا    ) . 
  وهذا بخلاف من ادعى النبوة, فلا بد أن يتناقضوا في أخبارهم وأوامرهم  ونواهيهم, كما يعلم ذلك من سبر أحوال الجميع, وعرف ما يدعون إليه. 
  فلما بيَّن تعالى جميع ما يؤمن به, عموما وخصوصا, وكان القول لا يغني  عن العمل قال: ( وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ ) أي: خاضعون لعظمته, منقادون  لعبادته, بباطننا وظاهرنا, مخلصون له العبادة بدليل تقديم المعمول, وهو (  لَهُ ) على العامل وهو ( مُسْلِمُونَ ) . 
  فقد اشتملت هذه الآية الكريمة - على إيجازها واختصارها - على أنواع  التوحيد الثلاثة: توحيد الربوبية, وتوحيد الألوهية, وتوحيد الأسماء  والصفات، واشتملت على الإيمان بجميع الرسل, وجميع الكتب، وعلى التخصيص  الدال على الفضل بعد التعميم، وعلى التصديق بالقلب واللسان والجوارح  والإخلاص لله في ذلك، وعلى الفرق بين الرسل الصادقين, ومن ادعى النبوة من  الكاذبين، وعلى تعليم الباري عباده, كيف يقولون, ورحمته وإحسانه عليهم  بالنعم الدينية المتصلة بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة، فسبحان من جعل كتابه تبيانا  لكل شيء, وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون. 
       فَإِنْ آمَنُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ  تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا هُمْ فِي شِقَاقٍ فَسَيَكْفِيكَهُ  مُ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ  السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ     (137)   . 
  أي: فإن آمن أهل الكتاب ( بمثل ما آمنتم به ) - يا معشر المؤمنين - من  جميع الرسل, وجميع الكتب, الذين أول من دخل فيهم, وأولى خاتمهم وأفضلهم  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والقرآن, وأسلموا لله وحده, ولم يفرقوا بين أحد من  رسل الله ( فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا ) للصراط المستقيم, الموصل لجنات النعيم،  أي: فلا سبيل لهم إلى الهداية, إلا بهذا الإيمان، لا كما زعموا بقولهم: (     كُونُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تَهْتَدُوا     )  فزعموا أن الهداية خاصة بما كانوا عليه، و " الهدى "هو العلم بالحق,  والعمل به, وضده الضلال عن العلم والضلال عن العمل بعد العلم, وهو الشقاق  الذي كانوا عليه, لما تولوا وأعرضوا، فالمشاق: هو الذي يكون في شق والله  ورسوله في شق، ويلزم من المشاقة المحادة, والعداوة البليغة, التي من  لوازمها, بذل ما يقدرون عليه من أذية الرسول، فلهذا وعد الله رسوله, أن  يكفيه إياهم, لأنه السميع لجميع الأصوات, باختلاف اللغات, على تفنن  الحاجات, العليم بما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم, بالغيب والشهادة, بالظواهر  والبواطن، فإذا كان كذلك, كفاك الله شرهم 
  وقد أنجز الله لرسوله وعده, وسلطه عليهم حتى قتل بعضهم, وسبى بعضهم, وأجلى بعضهم, وشردهم كل مشرد. 
  ففيه معجزة من معجزات القرآن, وهو الإخبار بالشيء قبل وقوعه, فوقع طبق ما أخبر. 
       صِبْغَةَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ     (138)   . 
  أي: الزموا صبغة الله, وهو دينه, وقوموا به قياما تاما, بجميع أعماله  الظاهرة والباطنة, وجميع عقائده في جميع الأوقات, حتى يكون لكم صبغة, وصفة  من صفاتكم، فإذا كان صفة من صفاتكم, أوجب ذلك لكم الانقياد لأوامره, طوعا  واختيارا ومحبة, وصار الدين طبيعة لكم بمنزلة الصبغ التام   < 1-69 >    للثوب الذي صار له صفة, فحصلت لكم السعادة الدنيوية والأخروية, لحث الدين  على مكارم الأخلاق, ومحاسن الأعمال, ومعالي الأمور، فلهذا قال - على سبيل  التعجب المتقرر للعقول الزكية-: ( وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ صِبْغَةً )  أي: لا أحسن صبغة من صبغته . 
  وإذا أردت أن تعرف نموذجا يبين لك الفرق بين صبغة الله وبين غيرها من  الصبغ, فقس الشيء بضده، فكيف ترى في عبد آمن بربه إيمانا صحيحا, أثر معه  خضوع القلب وانقياد الجوارح، فلم يزل يتحلى بكل وصف حسن, وفعل جميل, وخلق  كامل, ونعت جليل، ويتخلى من كل وصف قبيح, ورذيلة وعيب، فوصفه: الصدق في  قوله وفعله, والصبر والحلم, والعفة, والشجاعة, والإحسان القولي والفعلي,  ومحبة الله وخشيته, وخوفه, ورجاؤه، فحاله الإخلاص للمعبود, والإحسان  لعبيده، فقسه بعبد كفر بربه, وشرد عنه, وأقبل على غيره من المخلوقين فاتصف  بالصفات القبيحة, من الكفر, والشرك والكذب, والخيانة, والمكر, والخداع,  وعدم العفة, والإساءة إلى الخلق, في أقواله, وأفعاله، فلا إخلاص للمعبود,  ولا إحسان إلى عبيده. 
  فإنه يظهر لك الفرق العظيم بينهما, ويتبين لك أنه لا أحسن صبغة من صبغة الله, وفي ضمنه أنه لا أقبح صبغة ممن انصبغ بغير دينه. 
  وفي قوله: ( وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ ) بيان لهذه الصبغة, وهي القيام  بهذين الأصلين: الإخلاص والمتابعة, لأن " العبادة "اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه  الله ويرضاه من الأعمال, والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة، ولا تكون كذلك, حتى  يشرعها الله على لسان رسوله، والإخلاص: أن يقصد العبد وجه الله وحده, في  تلك الأعمال، فتقديم المعمول, يؤذن بالحصر. 
  وقال: ( وَنَحْنُ لَهُ عَابِدُونَ ) فوصفهم باسم الفاعل الدال على  الثبوت والاستقرار, ليدل على اتصافهم بذلك وكونه صار صبغة لهم ملازما. 
       قُلْ أَتُحَاجُّونَنَ  ا فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ وَلَنَا  أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُخْلِصُونَ     (139)   . 
  المحاجة هي: المجادلة بين اثنين فأكثر, تتعلق بالمسائل الخلافية, حتى  يكون كل من الخصمين يريد نصرة قوله, وإبطال قول خصمه، فكل واحد منهما,  يجتهد في إقامة الحجة على ذلك، والمطلوب منها, أن تكون بالتي هي أحسن,  بأقرب طريق يرد الضال إلى الحق, ويقيم الحجة على المعاند, ويوضح الحق,  ويبين الباطل، فإن خرجت عن هذه الأمور, كانت مماراة, ومخاصمة لا خير فيها, 
  وأحدثت من الشر ما أحدثت، فكان أهل الكتاب, يزعمون أنهم أولى بالله من  المسلمين, وهذا مجرد دعوى, تفتقر إلى برهان ودليل. فإذا كان رب الجميع  واحدا, ليس ربا لكم دوننا, وكل منا ومنكم له عمله, فاستوينا نحن وإياكم  بذلك. فهذا لا يوجب أن يكون أحد الفريقين أولى بالله من غيره؛ لأن التفريق  مع الاشتراك في الشيء, من غير فرق مؤثر, دعوى باطلة, وتفريق بين متماثلين,  ومكابرة ظاهرة. وإنما يحصل التفضيل, بإخلاص الأعمال الصالحة لله وحده، وهذه  الحالة, وصف المؤمنين وحدهم, فتعين أنهم أولى بالله من غيرهم؛ لأن  الإخلاص, هو الطريق إلى الخلاص، فهذا هو الفرق بين أولياء الرحمن وأولياء  الشيطان, بالأوصاف الحقيقية التي يسلمها أهل العقول, ولا ينازع فيها إلا كل  مكابر جهول، ففي هذه الآية, إرشاد لطيف لطريق المحاجة, وأن الأمور مبنية  على الجمع بين المتماثلين, والفرق بين المختلفين. 
       أَمْ تَقُولُونَ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ  وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطَ كَانُوا هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى قُلْ أَأَنْتُمْ  أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ  مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ     (140)   . 
  وهذه دعوى أخرى منهم, ومحاجة في رسل الله, زعموا أنهم أولى بهؤلاء الرسل المذكورين من المسلمين. 
  فرد الله عليهم بقوله: ( أَأَنْتُمْ أَعْلَمُ أَمِ اللَّهُ ) فالله يقول:      مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ       وهم يقولون: بل كان يهوديا أو نصرانيا. 
  فإما أن يكونوا, هم الصادقين العالمين, أو يكون الله تعالى هو الصادق  العالم بذلك, فأحد الأمرين متعين لا محالة، وصورة الجواب مبهم, وهو في غاية  الوضوح والبيان، حتى إنه - من وضوحه - لم يحتج أن يقول بل الله أعلم وهو  أصدق, ونحو ذلك, لانجلائه لكل أحد، كما إذا قيل: الليل أنور, أم النهار؟  والنار أحر أم الماء؟ والشرك أحسن أم التوحيد؟ ونحو ذلك. 
  وهذا يعرفه كل من له أدنى عقل حتى إنهم بأنفسهم يعرفون ذلك, ويعرفون أن  إبراهيم وغيره من الأنبياء, لم يكونوا هودا ولا نصارى, فكتموا هذا العلم  وهذه الشهادة, فلهذا كان ظلمهم أعظم الظلم. ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ  أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ ) فهي شهادة  عندهم, مودعة من الله, لا من الخلق, فيقتضي الاهتمام بإقامتها, فكتموها,  وأظهروا ضدها، جمعوا بين كتم الحق, وعدم النطق به, وإظهار الباطل, والدعوة  إليه، أليس هذا أعظم الظلم؟ بلى والله, وسيعاقبهم عليه أشد العقوبة، فلهذا  قال: ( وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) بل قد أحصى أعمالهم,  وعدها وادخر لهم جزاءها, فبئس الجزاء جزاؤهم, وبئست النار, مثوى للظالمين،  وهذه طريقة القرآن في ذكر العلم والقدرة, عقب الآيات المتضمنة للأعمال التي  يجازى عليها. 
  فيفيد ذلك الوعد والوعيد,   < 1-70 >    والترغيب والترهيب، ويفيد أيضا ذكر الأسماء الحسنى بعد الأحكام, أن الأمر  الديني والجزائي, أثر من آثارها, وموجب من موجباتها, وهي مقتضية له. 
     .ثم قال تعالى:        تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ وَلا تُسْأَلُونَ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (141)   . 
 تقدم  تفسيرها, وكررها, لقطع التعلق بالمخلوقين, وأن المعول عليه ما اتصف به  الإنسان, لا عمل أسلافه وآبائه، فالنفع الحقيقي بالأعمال, لا بالانتساب  المجرد للرجال. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (22)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(142)الى الأية(145)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


       سَيَقُولُ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَ النَّاسِ مَا وَلاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ  الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا قُلْ لِلَّهِ الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي  مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     (142)        وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى  النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا وَمَا جَعَلْنَا  الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلا لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ يَتَّبِعُ  الرَّسُولَ مِمَّنْ يَنْقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَإِنْ كَانَتْ  لَكَبِيرَةً إِلا عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ     (143)   . 
  قد اشتملت الآية الأولى على معجزة, وتسلية, وتطمين قلوب المؤمنين,  واعتراض وجوابه, من ثلاثة أوجه, وصفة المعترض, وصفة المسلم لحكم الله دينه.  
  فأخبر تعالى أنه سيعترض السفهاء من الناس, وهم الذين لا يعرفون مصالح  أنفسهم, بل يضيعونها ويبيعونها بأبخس ثمن, وهم اليهود والنصارى, ومن أشبههم  من المعترضين على أحكام الله وشرائعه، وذلك أن المسلمين كانوا مأمورين  باستقبال بيت المقدس, مدة مقامهم بمكة، ثم بعد الهجرة إلى المدينة, نحو سنة  ونصف - لما لله تعالى في ذلك من الحكم التي سيشير إلى بعضها, وكانت حكمته  تقتضي أمرهم باستقبال الكعبة، فأخبرهم أنه لا بد أن يقول السفهاء من الناس:  ( مَا وَلاهُمْ عَنْ قِبْلَتِهِمُ الَّتِي كَانُوا عَلَيْهَا ) وهي  استقبال بيت المقدس، أي: أيُّ شيء صرفهم عنه؟ وفي ذلك الاعتراض على حكم  الله وشرعه, وفضله وإحسانه، فسلاهم, وأخبر بوقوعه, وأنه إنما يقع ممن اتصف  بالسفه, قليل العقل, والحلم, والديانة، فلا تبالوا بهم, إذ قد علم مصدر هذا  الكلام، فالعاقل لا يبالي باعتراض السفيه, ولا يلقي له ذهنه. ودلت الآية  على أنه لا يعترض على أحكام الله, إلا سفيه جاهل معاند، وأما الرشيد المؤمن  العاقل, فيتلقى أحكام ربه بالقبول, والانقياد, والتسليم كما قال تعالى:      وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ وَلا مُؤْمِنَةٍ إِذَا قَضَى اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَمْرًا أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُمُ الْخِيَرَةُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِمْ          فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ بَيْنَهُمْ     الآية،       إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا     وقد كان في قوله ( السفهاء ) ما يغني عن رد قولهم, وعدم المبالاة به. 
  ولكنه تعالى مع هذا لم يترك هذه الشبهة, حتى أزالها وكشفها مما سيعرض  لبعض القلوب من الاعتراض, فقال تعالى: ( قُلْ ) لهم مجيبا: ( لِلَّهِ  الْمَشْرِقُ وَالْمَغْرِبُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ  ) أي: فإذا كان المشرق والمغرب ملكا لله, ليس جهة من الجهات خارجة عن  ملكه, ومع هذا يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم, ومنه هدايتكم إلى هذه القبلة  التي هي من ملة أبيكم إبراهيم، فلأي شيء يعترض المعترض بتوليتكم قبلة داخلة  تحت ملك الله, لم تستقبلوا جهة ليست ملكا له؟ فهذا يوجب التسليم لأمره,  بمجرد ذلك، فكيف وهو من فضل الله عليكم, وهدايته وإحسانه, أن هداكم لذلك  فالمعترض عليكم, معترض على فضل الله, حسدا لكم وبغيا. 
  ولما كان قوله: ( يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ )  والمطلق يحمل على المقيد, فإن الهداية والضلال, لهما أسباب أوجبتها حكمة  الله وعدله, وقد أخبر في غير موضع من كتابه بأسباب الهداية, التي إذا أتى  بها العبد حصل له الهدى كما قال تعالى:      يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلامِ       ذكر في هذه الآية السبب الموجب لهداية هذه الأمة مطلقا بجميع أنواع الهداية, ومنة الله عليها فقال: 
   ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا ) أي: عدلا خيارا، وما  عدا الوسط, فأطراف داخلة تحت الخطر، فجعل الله هذه الأمة, وسطا في كل أمور  الدين، وسطا في الأنبياء, بين من غلا فيهم, كالنصارى, وبين من جفاهم,  كاليهود, بأن آمنوا بهم كلهم على الوجه اللائق بذلك، ووسطا في الشريعة, لا  تشديدات اليهود وآصارهم, ولا تهاون النصارى. 
  وفي باب الطهارة والمطاعم, لا كاليهود الذين لا تصح لهم صلاة إلا في  بيعهم وكنائسهم, ولا يطهرهم الماء من النجاسات, وقد حرمت عليهم الطيبات,  عقوبة لهم، ولا كالنصارى الذين لا ينجسون شيئا, ولا يحرمون شيئا, بل أباحوا  ما دب ودرج. 
  بل طهارتهم أكمل طهارة وأتمها، وأباح الله لهم الطيبات من المطاعم  والمشارب والملابس والمناكح, وحرم عليهم الخبائث من ذلك، فلهذه الأمة من  الدين أكمله, ومن الأخلاق أجلها, ومن الأعمال أفضلها. 
  ووهبهم الله من العلم والحلم, والعدل والإحسان, ما لم يهبه لأمة سواهم،  فلذلك كانوا ( أُمَّةً وَسَطًا ) [كاملين] ليكونوا ( شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى  النَّاسِ ) بسبب عدالتهم وحكمهم بالقسط, يحكمون على الناس من سائر أهل  الأديان, ولا يحكم عليهم غيرهم، فما شهدت له هذه الأمة بالقبول, فهو مقبول,  وما شهدت له بالرد, فهو مردود. فإن قيل: كيف يقبل حكمهم على غيرهم, والحال  أن كل مختصمين غير مقبول قول بعضهم على بعض؟ قيل: إنما لم يقبل قول أحد  المتخاصمين, لوجود التهمة فأما إذا انتفت التهمة, وحصلت العدالة التامة,  كما في هذه الأمة, فإنما المقصود, الحكم بالعدل والحق، وشرط ذلك, العلم  والعدل, وهما موجودان في هذه الأمة, فقبل قولها. 
  فإن شك شاك في فضلها, وطلب مزكيا لها, فهو أكمل الخلق, نبيهم صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فلهذا قال تعالى: ( وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا )  . 
     < 1-71 >   
  ومن شهادة هذه الأمة على غيرهم, أنه إذا كان يوم القيامة, وسأل الله  المرسلين عن تبليغهم, والأمم المكذبة عن ذلك, وأنكروا أن الأنبياء بلغتهم،  استشهدت الأنبياء بهذه الأمة, وزكاها نبيها. 
  وفي الآية دليل على أن إجماع هذه الأمة, حجة قاطعة, وأنهم معصومون عن  الخطأ, لإطلاق قوله: ( وَسَطًا ) فلو قدر اتفاقهم على الخطأ, لم يكونوا  وسطا, إلا في بعض الأمور, ولقوله: ( لتكونوا شهداء على الناس ) يقتضي أنهم  إذا شهدوا على حكم أن الله أحله أو حرمه أو أوجبه، فإنها معصومة في ذلك.  وفيها اشتراط العدالة في الحكم, والشهادة, والفتيا, ونحو ذلك. 
  يقول تعالى: ( وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا )  وهي استقبال بيت المقدس أولا ( إِلا لِنَعْلَمَ ) أي: علما يتعلق به  الثواب والعقاب, وإلا فهو تعالى عالم بكل الأمور قبل وجودها. 
  ولكن هذا العلم, لا يعلق عليه ثوابا ولا عقابا, لتمام عدله, وإقامة  الحجة على عباده، بل إذا وجدت أعمالهم, ترتب عليها الثواب والعقاب، أي:  شرعنا تلك القبلة لنعلم ونمتحن ( مَنْ يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ ) ويؤمن به,  فيتبعه على كل حال, لأنه عبد مأمور مدبر، ولأنه قد أخبرت الكتب المتقدمة,  أنه يستقبل الكعبة، فالمنصف الذي مقصوده الحق, مما يزيده ذلك إيمانا, وطاعة  للرسول. 
  وأما من انقلب على عقبيه, وأعرض عن الحق, واتبع هواه, فإنه يزداد كفرا  إلى كفره, وحيرة إلى حيرته, ويدلي بالحجة الباطلة, المبنية على شبهة لا  حقيقة لها. 
   ( وَإِنْ كَانَتْ ) أي: صرفك عنها ( لَكَبِيرَةٌ ) أي: شاقة ( إِلا  عَلَى الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ ) فعرفوا بذلك نعمة الله عليهم, وشكروا,  وأقروا له بالإحسان, حيث وجههم إلى هذا البيت العظيم, الذي فضله على سائر  بقاع الأرض، وجعل قصده, ركنا من أركان الإسلام, وهادما للذنوب والآثام,  فلهذا خف عليهم ذلك, وشق على من سواهم. 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ ) أي: ما  ينبغي له ولا يليق به تعالى, بل هي من الممتنعات عليه، فأخبر أنه ممتنع  عليه, ومستحيل, أن يضيع إيمانكم، وفي هذا بشارة عظيمة لمن مَنَّ الله عليهم  بالإسلام والإيمان, بأن الله سيحفظ عليهم إيمانهم, فلا يضيعه, وحفظه  نوعان: 
  حفظ عن الضياع والبطلان, بعصمته لهم عن كل مفسد ومزيل له ومنقص من  المحن المقلقة, والأهواء الصادة، وحفظ له بتنميته لهم, وتوفيقهم لما يزداد  به إيمانهم, ويتم به إيقانهم، فكما ابتدأكم, بأن هداكم للإيمان, فسيحفظه  لكم, ويتم نعمته بتنميته وتنمية أجره, وثوابه, وحفظه من كل مكدر، بل إذا  وجدت المحن المقصود منها, تبيين المؤمن الصادق من الكاذب، فإنها تمحص  المؤمنين, وتظهر صدقهم، وكأن في هذا احترازا عما قد يقال إن قوله: ( وَمَا  جَعَلْنَا الْقِبْلَةَ الَّتِي كُنْتَ عَلَيْهَا إِلا لِنَعْلَمَ مَنْ  يَتَّبِعُ الرَّسُولَ مِمَّنْ يَنْقَلِبُ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ ) قد يكون سببا  لترك بعض المؤمنين إيمانهم, فدفع هذا الوهم بقوله: ( وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  لِيُضِيعَ إِيمَانَكُمْ ) بتقديره لهذه المحنة أو غيرها. 
  ودخل في ذلك من مات من المؤمنين قبل تحويل الكعبة, فإن الله لا يضيع  إيمانهم, لكونهم امتثلوا أمر الله وطاعة رسوله في وقتها، وطاعة الله,  امتثال أمره في كل وقت, بحسب ذلك، وفي هذه الآية, دليل لمذهب أهل السنة  والجماعة, أن الإيمان تدخل فيه أعمال الجوارح. 
  وقوله: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ ) أي: شديد  الرحمة بهم عظيمها، فمن رأفته ورحمته بهم, أن يتم عليهم نعمته التي ابتدأهم  بها، وأن ميَّزَ عنهم من دخل في الإيمان بلسانه دون قلبه، وأن امتحنهم  امتحانا, زاد به إيمانهم, وارتفعت به درجتهم، وأن وجههم إلى أشرف البيوت,  وأجلها. 
       قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ  قِبْلَةً تَرْضَاهَا فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  وَحَيْثُمَا كُنْتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ لَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَا  اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ     (144)   . 
  يقول الله لنبيه: ( قَدْ نَرَى تَقَلُّبَ وَجْهِكَ فِي السَّمَاءِ )  أي: كثرة تردده في جميع جهاته, شوقا وانتظارا لنزول الوحي باستقبال الكعبة،  وقال: ( وَجْهكَ ) ولم يقل: " بصرك "لزيادة اهتمامه, ولأن تقليب الوجه  مستلزم لتقليب البصر. 
   ( فَلَنُوَلِّيَنّ  َكَ ) أي: نوجهك لولايتنا إياك، ( قِبْلَةً  تَرْضَاهَا ) أي: تحبها, وهي الكعبة، وفي هذا بيان لفضله وشرفه صلى الله  عليه وسلم, حيث إن الله تعالى يسارع في رضاه, ثم صرح له باستقبالها فقال: (  فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ) والوجه: ما أقبل من بدن  الإنسان، ( وَحَيْثُمَا كُنْتُمْ ) أي: من بر وبحر, وشرق وغرب, جنوب  وشمال. ( فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ ) أي: جهته. 
  ففيها اشتراط استقبال الكعبة, للصلوات كلها, فرضها, ونفلها, وأنه إن  أمكن استقبال عينها, وإلا فيكفي شطرها وجهتها، وأن الالتفات بالبدن, مبطل  للصلاة, لأن الأمر بالشيء نهي عن ضده، ولما ذكر تعالى فيما تقدم, المعترضين  على ذلك من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم، وذكر جوابهم, ذكر هنا, أن أهل الكتاب  والعلم منهم, يعلمون أنك في ذلك على حق وأمر، لما يجدونه في كتبهم,  فيعترضون عنادا وبغيا، فإذا كانوا يعلمون بخطئهم فلا تبالوا بذلك، فإن  الإنسان إنما يغمه اعتراض من اعترض عليه, إذا كان الأمر مشتبها, وكان ممكنا  أن يكون معه صواب. 
     < 1-72 >   
  فأما إذا تيقن أن الصواب والحق مع المعترض عليه, وأن المعترض معاند,  عارف ببطلان قوله, فإنه لا محل للمبالاة, بل ينتظر بالمعترض العقوبة  الدنيوية والأخروية, فلهذا قال تعالى: ( وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا  يَعْمَلُونَ ) بل يحفظ عليهم أعمالهم, ويجازيهم عليها، وفيها وعيد  للمعترضين, وتسلية للمؤمنين. 
       وَلَئِنْ أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ مَا  تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ وَمَا بَعْضُهُمْ  بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَةَ بَعْضٍ وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ إِنَّكَ إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ     (145)   . 
  كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من كمال حرصه على هداية الخلق يبذل لهم  غاية ما يقدر عليه من النصيحة, ويتلطف بهدايتهم, ويحزن إذا لم ينقادوا لأمر  الله، فكان من الكفار, من تمرد عن أمر الله, واستكبر على رسل الله, وترك  الهدى, عمدا وعدوانا، فمنهم: اليهود والنصارى, أهل الكتاب الأول, الذين  كفروا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم عن يقين, لا عن جهل، فلهذا أخبره الله  تعالى أنك لو ( أَتَيْتَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ بِكُلِّ آيَةٍ ) أي:  بكل برهان ودليل يوضح قولك ويبين ما تدعو إليه، ( مَا تَبِعُوا قِبْلَتَكَ  ) أي: ما تبعوك, لأن اتباع القبلة, دليل على اتباعه، ولأن السبب هو شأن  القبلة، وإنما كان الأمر كذلك, لأنهم معاندون, عرفوا الحق وتركوه، فالآيات  إنما تفيد وينتفع بها من يتطلب الحق, وهو مشتبه عليه, فتوضح له الآيات  البينات، وأما من جزم بعدم اتباع الحق, فلا حيلة فيه. 
  وأيضا فإن اختلافهم فيما بينهم, حاصل, وبعضهم, غير تابع قبلة بعض، فليس  بغريب منهم مع ذلك أن لا يتبعوا قبلتك يا محمد, وهم الأعداء حقيقة الحسدة،  وقوله: ( وَمَا أَنْتَ بِتَابِعٍ قِبْلَتَهُمْ ) أبلغ من قوله: " وَلا  تَتَّبِعْ "لأن ذلك يتضمن أنه صلى الله عليه وسلم اتصف بمخالفتهم, فلا يمكن  وقوع ذلك منه، ولم يقل: " ولو أتوا بكل آية "لأنهم لا دليل لهم على قولهم.  
  وكذلك إذا تبين الحق بأدلته اليقينية, لم يلزم الإتيان بأجوبة الشبه  الواردة عليه, لأنها لا حد لها, ولأنه يعلم بطلانها, للعلم بأن كل ما نافى  الحق الواضح, فهو باطل, فيكون حل الشبه من باب التبرع. 
   ( وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ ) إنما قال: " أهواءهم "ولم يقل " دينهم "لأن ما هم عليه مجرد أهوية  نفس, حتى هم في قلوبهم يعلمون أنه ليس بدين، ومن ترك الدين, اتبع الهوى ولا محالة، قال تعالى:      أَفَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ       . 
   ( مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ ) بأنك على الحق, وهم على  الباطل، ( إِنَّكَ إِذًا ) أي: إن اتبعتهم, فهذا احتراز, لئلا تنفصل هذه  الجملة عما قبلها, ولو في الأفهام، ( لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي: داخل  فيهم, ومندرج في جملتهم، وأي ظلم أعظم, من ظلم, من علم الحق والباطل, فآثر  الباطل على الحق، وهذا, وإن كان الخطاب له صلى الله عليه وسلم, فإن أمته  داخلة في ذلك، وأيضا, فإذا كان هو صلى الله عليه وسلم لو فعل ذلك -وحاشاه-  صار ظالما مع علو مرتبته, وكثرة حسناته  فغيره من باب أولى وأحرى. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (23)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(146)الى الأية(153)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


ثم قال تعالى:  الَّذِينَ  آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ  وَإِنَّ فَرِيقًا مِنْهُمْ لَيَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ (146) الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ (147)  . 
 يخبر تعالى: أن أهل الكتاب قد تقرر عندهم, وعرفوا أن محمدا رسول الله,  وأن ما جاء به, حق وصدق, وتيقنوا ذلك, كما تيقنوا أبناءهم بحيث لا يشتبهون  عليهم بغيرهم، فمعرفتهم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, وصلت إلى حد لا يشكون  فيه ولا يمترون، ولكن فريقا منهم - وهم أكثرهم - الذين كفروا به, كتموا هذه  الشهادة مع تيقنها, وهم يعلمون ( وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَتَمَ شَهَادَةً عِنْدَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ )  وفي ضمن ذلك, تسلية للرسول والمؤمنين, وتحذير له من شرهم وشبههم، وفريق  منهم لم يكتموا الحق وهم يعلمون، فمنهم من آمن [به] ومنهم من كفر [به] جهلا  فالعالم عليه إظهار الحق, وتبيينه وتزيينه, بكل ما يقدر عليه من عبارة  وبرهان ومثال, وغير ذلك, وإبطال الباطل وتمييزه عن الحق, وتشيينه, وتقبيحه  للنفوس, بكل طريق مؤد لذلك، فهولاء الكاتمون, عكسوا الأمر, فانعكست  أحوالهم. 
 ( الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ ) أي: هذا الحق الذي هو أحق أن يسمى حقا من كل  شيء, لما اشتمل عليه من المطالب العالية, والأوامر الحسنة, وتزكية النفوس  وحثها على تحصيل مصالحها, ودفع مفاسدها, لصدوره من ربك, الذي من جملة  تربيته لك أن أنزل عليك هذا القرآن الذي فيه تربية العقول والنفوس, وجميع  المصالح. 
 ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ ) أي: فلا يحصل لك أدنى شك وريبة  فيه، بل تفكَّر فيه وتأمل, حتى تصل بذلك إلى اليقين, لأن التفكر فيه لا  محالة, دافع للشك, موصل لليقين. 
 وَلِكُلٍّ  وِجْهَةٌ هُوَ مُوَلِّيهَا فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ أَيْنَمَا  تَكُونُوا يَأْتِ بِكُمُ اللَّهُ جَمِيعًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (148)  . 
 أي: كل أهل دين وملة, له وجهة يتوجه إليها في عبادته، وليس الشأن في  استقبال القبلة, فإنه من الشرائع التي تتغير بها الأزمنة والأحوال, ويدخلها  النسخ والنقل, من جهة إلى جهة، ولكن الشأن كل الشأن, في امتثال طاعة الله,  والتقرب إليه, وطلب الزلفى عنده، فهذا هو عنوان السعادة ومنشور الولاية،  وهو الذي إذا لم تتصف به النفوس, حصلت لها خسارة الدنيا والآخرة، كما أنها  إذا اتصفت به فهي الرابحة على الحقيقة, وهذا أمر متفق عليه في جميع  الشرائع, وهو الذي خلق الله له الخلق, وأمرهم به. 
 والأمر بالاستباق إلى الخيرات قدر زائد على الأمر بفعل الخيرات، فإن  الاستباق إليها, يتضمن فعلها, وتكميلها, وإيقاعها على أكمل الأحوال,  والمبادرة إليها، ومن سبق في الدنيا إلى الخيرات, فهو السابق في الآخرة إلى  الجنات, فالسابقون أعلى الخلق درجة، والخيرات تشمل جميع الفرائض والنوافل,  من صلاة, وصيام, وزكوات  وحج, عمرة, وجهاد, ونفع متعد وقاصر. 
 ولما كان أقوى ما يحث النفوس على المسارعة إلى الخير, وينشطها, ما رتب  الله عليها من الثواب قال: ( أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يَأْتِ بِكُمُ اللَّهُ  جَمِيعًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) فيجمعكم ليوم القيامة  بقدرته, فيجازي كل عامل بعمله ( لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاءُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا بِالْحُسْنَى ) . 
 ويستدل بهذه الآية الشريفة على الإتيان بكل فضيلة يتصف بها العمل،  كالصلاة في أول وقتها, والمبادرة إلى إبراء الذمة, من الصيام, والحج,  والعمرة, وإخراج الزكاة, والإتيان بسنن العبادات وآدابها, فلله ما أجمعها  وأنفعها من آية". 
 وَمِنْ  حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  وَإِنَّهُ لَلْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا  تَعْمَلُونَ (149) وَمِنْ  حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  وَحَيْثُمَا كُنْتُمْ فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ لِئَلا يَكُونَ  لِلنَّاسِ عَلَيْكُمْ حُجَّةٌ إِلا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ فَلا  تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِي وَلأُتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ  تَهْتَدُونَ (150)  . 
 أي: ( وَمِنْ حَيْثُ خَرَجْتَ ) في أسفارك وغيرها, وهذا للعموم, ( فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ شَطْرَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ) أي: جهته. 
 ثم خاطب الأمة عموما فقال: ( وَحَيْثُمَا كُنْتُمْ فَوَلُّوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ شَطْرَهُ ) وقال: ( وَإِنَّهُ لَلْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ ) أكده  بـ " إن "واللام, لئلا يقع لأحد فيه أدنى شبهة, ولئلا يظن أنه على سبيل  التشهي لا الامتثال. 
 ( وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ ) بل هو مطلع عليكم في  جميع أحوالكم, فتأدبوا معه, وراقبوه بامتثال أوامره, واجتناب نواهيه، فإن  أعمالكم غير مغفول عنها, بل مجازون عليها أتم الجزاء, إن خيرا فخير, وإن  شرا فشر. 
 وقال هنا: ( لِئَلا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَيْكُمْ حُجَّةٌ ) أي: شرعنا  لكم استقبال الكعبة المشرفة, لينقطع عنكم احتجاج الناس من أهل الكتاب  والمشركين، فإنه لو بقي مستقبلا بيت المقدس, لتوجهت عليه الحجة، فإن أهل  الكتاب, يجدون في كتابهم أن قبلته المستقرة, هي الكعبة البيت الحرام،  والمشركون يرون أن من مفاخرهم, هذا البيت العظيم, وأنه من ملة إبراهيم,  وأنه إذا لم يستقبله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, توجهت نحوه حججهم, وقالوا:  كيف يدعي أنه على ملة إبراهيم, وهو من ذريته, وقد ترك استقبال قبلته؟ 
 فباستقبال الكعبة  قامت الحجة على أهل الكتاب والمشركين, وانقطعت حججهم عليه. 
 ( إِلا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ ) أي: من احتج منهم بحجة, هو ظالم  فيها, وليس لها مستند إلا اتباع الهوى والظلم, فهذا لا سبيل إلى إقناعه  والاحتجاج عليه، وكذلك لا معنى لجعل الشبهة التي يوردونها على سبيل  الاحتجاج محلا يؤبه لها, ولا يلقى لها بال, فلهذا قال تعالى: ( فَلا  تَخْشَوْهُمْ ) لأن حجتهم باطلة, والباطل كاسمه مخذول, مخذول صاحبه، وهذا  بخلاف صاحب الحق, فإن للحق صولة وعزا, يوجب خشية من هو معه, وأمر تعالى  بخشيته, التي هي أصل  كل خير، فمن لم يخش الله, لم ينكف عن معصيته, ولم يمتثل أمره. 
 وكان صرف المسلمين إلى الكعبة, مما حصلت فيه فتنة كبيرة, أشاعها أهل  الكتاب, والمنافقون, والمشركون, وأكثروا فيها من الكلام والشبه، فلهذا  بسطها الله تعالى, وبينها أكمل بيان, وأكدها بأنواع من التأكيدات, التي  تضمنتها هذه الآيات. 
 منها: الأمر بها, ثلاث مرات, مع كفاية المرة الواحدة، ومنها: أن  المعهود, أن الأمر, إما أن يكون للرسول, فتدخل فيه الأمة تبعا, أو للأمة  عموما، وفي هذه الآية أمر فيها الرسول بالخصوص في قوله: ( فَوَلِّ وَجْهَكَ  ) والأمة عموما في قوله: ( فَوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ ) . 
  ومنها: أنه رد فيه جميع الاحتجاجات الباطلة, التي أوردها أهل العناد  وأبطلها شبهة شبهة, كما تقدم توضيحها، ومنها: أنه قطع الأطماع من اتباع  الرسول قبلة أهل الكتاب، ومنها قوله: ( وَإِنَّهُ لَلْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ )  فمجرد إخبار الصادق العظيم كاف شاف, ولكن مع هذا قال: ( وَإِنَّهُ  لَلْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ ) . 
 ومنها: أنه أخبر - وهو العالم بالخفيات - أن أهل الكتاب متقرر عندهم, صحة هذا الأمر, ولكنهم يكتمون هذه الشهادة مع العلم. 
 ولما كان توليته لنا إلى استقبال القبلة, نعمة عظيمة, وكان لطفه بهذه  الأمة ورحمته, لم يزل يتزايد, وكلما شرع لهم شريعة, فهي نعمة عظيمة قال: (  وَلأتِمَّ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكُمْ ) . 
 فأصل النعمة, الهداية لدينه, بإرسال رسوله, وإنزال كتابه، ثم بعد ذلك,  النعم المتممات لهذا الأصل, لا تعد كثرة, ولا تحصر, منذ بعث الله رسوله إلى  أن قرب رحيله من الدنيا، وقد أعطاه الله من الأحوال والنعم, وأعطى أمته,  ما أتم به نعمته عليه وعليهم, وأنزل الله عليه: ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ دِينًا ) . 
 فلله الحمد على فضله, الذي لا نبلغ له عدا, فضلا عن القيام بشكره، (  وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ ) أي: تعلمون الحق, وتعملون به، فالله تبارك  وتعالى - من رحمته - بالعباد, قد يسر لهم أسباب الهداية غاية التيسير,  ونبههم على سلوك طرقها, وبينها لهم أتم تبيين، حتى إن من جملة ذلك أنه يقيض  للحق, المعاندين له فيجادلون فيه, فيتضح بذلك الحق, وتظهر آياته وأعلامه,  ويتضح بطلان الباطل, وأنه لا حقيقة له، ولولا قيامه في مقابلة الحق, لربما  لم يتبين حاله لأكثر الخلق، وبضدها تتبين الأشياء، فلولا الليل, ما عرف فضل  النهار، ولولا القبيح, ما عرف فضل الحسن، ولولا الظلمة ما عرف منفعة  النور، ولولا الباطل ما اتضح الحق اتضاحا ظاهرا، فلله الحمد على ذلك. 
 كَمَا  أَرْسَلْنَا فِيكُمْ رَسُولا مِنْكُمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا  وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ  مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ (151) فَاذْكُرُونِي أَذْكُرْكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِي وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ (152)  . 
 يقول تعالى: إن إنعامنا عليكم باستقبال الكعبة وإتمامها بالشرائع والنعم  المتممة, ليس ذلك ببدع من إحساننا, ولا بأوله, بل أنعمنا عليكم بأصول  النعم ومتمماتها, فأبلغها إرسالنا إليكم هذا الرسول الكريم منكم, تعرفون  نسبه وصدقه, وأمانته وكماله ونصحه. 
 ( يَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِنَا ) وهذا يعم الآيات القرآنية وغيرها، فهو  يتلو عليكم الآيات المبينة للحق من الباطل, والهدى من الضلال, التي دلتكم  أولا على توحيد الله وكماله, ثم على صدق رسوله, ووجوب الإيمان به, ثم على  جميع ما أخبر به من المعاد والغيوب, حتى حصل لكم الهداية التامة, والعلم  اليقيني. 
 ( وَيُزَكِّيكُمْ ) أي: يطهر أخلاقكم ونفوسكم, بتربيتها على الأخلاق  الجميلة, وتنزيهها عن الأخلاق الرذيلة, وذلك كتزكيتهم من الشرك, إلى  التوحيد ومن الرياء إلى الإخلاص, ومن الكذب إلى الصدق, ومن الخيانة إلى  الأمانة, ومن الكبر إلى التواضع, ومن سوء الخلق إلى حسن الخلق, ومن التباغض  والتهاجر والتقاطع, إلى التحاب والتواصل والتوادد, وغير ذلك من أنواع  التزكية. 
 ( وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ الْكِتَابَ ) أي: القرآن, ألفاظه ومعانيه، (  وَالْحِكْمَةَ ) قيل: هي السنة, وقيل: الحكمة, معرفة أسرار الشريعة والفقه  فيها, وتنزيل الأمور منازلها. 
 فيكون - على هذا - تعليم السنة داخلا في تعليم الكتاب, لأن السنة, تبين  القرآن وتفسره, وتعبر عنه، ( وَيُعَلِّمُكُمْ مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا  تَعْلَمُونَ ) لأنهم كانوا قبل بعثته, في ضلال مبين, لا علم ولا عمل، فكل  علم أو عمل, نالته هذه الأمة فعلى يده صلى الله عليه وسلم, وبسببه كان،  فهذه النعم هي أصول النعم على الإطلاق, ولهي أكبر نعم ينعم بها على عباده،  فوظيفتهم شكر الله عليها والقيام بها؛ فلهذا قال تعالى: ( فَاذْكُرُونِي  أَذْكُرْكُمْ ) فأمر تعالى بذكره, ووعد عليه أفضل جزاء, وهو ذكره لمن ذكره,  كما قال تعالى على لسان رسوله: ( من ذكرني في نفسه ذكرته في نفسي, ومن  ذكرني في ملأ ذكرته في ملأ خير منهم ) . 
 وذكر الله تعالى, أفضله, ما تواطأ عليه القلب واللسان, وهو الذكر الذي  يثمر معرفة الله ومحبته, وكثرة ثوابه، والذكر هو رأس الشكر, فلهذا أمر به  خصوصا, ثم من بعده أمر بالشكر عموما فقال: ( وَاشْكُرُوا لِي ) أي: على ما  أنعمت عليكم بهذه النعم، ودفعت عنكم صنوف النقم، والشكر يكون بالقلب,  إقرارا بالنعم, واعترافا, وباللسان, ذكرا وثناء, وبالجوارح, طاعة لله  وانقيادا لأمره, واجتنابا لنهيه, فالشكر فيه بقاء النعمة الموجودة, وزيادة  في النعم المفقودة، قال تعالى:  لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ   وفي الإتيان بالأمر بالشكر بعد النعم الدينية, من العلم وتزكية الأخلاق  والتوفيق للأعمال, بيان أنها أكبر النعم, بل هي النعم الحقيقية؟ التي تدوم,  إذا زال غيرها وأنه ينبغي لمن وفقوا لعلم أو عمل, أن يشكروا الله على ذلك,  ليزيدهم من فضله, وليندفع عنهم الإعجاب, فيشتغلوا بالشكر. 
 ولما كان الشكر ضده الكفر, نهى عن ضده فقال: ( وَلا تَكْفُرُونِ )  المراد بالكفر هاهنا ما يقابل الشكر, فهو كفر النعم وجحدها, وعدم القيام  بها، ويحتمل أن يكون المعنى عاما, فيكون الكفر أنواعا كثيرة, أعظمه الكفر  بالله, ثم أنواع المعاصي, على اختلاف أنواعها وأجناسها, من الشرك, فما  دونه. 
 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَعِينُوا بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ (153)  . 
 أمر الله تعالى المؤمنين, بالاستعانة على أمورهم الدينية والدنيوية (  بِالصَّبْرِ وَالصَّلاةِ ) فالصبر هو: حبس النفس وكفها عما تكره, فهو ثلاثة  أقسام: صبرها على طاعة الله حتى تؤديها, وعن معصية الله حتى تتركها, وعلى  أقدار الله المؤلمة فلا تتسخطها، فالصبر هو المعونة العظيمة على كل أمر,  فلا سبيل لغير الصابر, أن يدرك مطلوبه، خصوصا الطاعات الشاقة المستمرة,  فإنها مفتقرة أشد الافتقار, إلى تحمل الصبر, وتجرع المرارة الشاقة، فإذا  لازم صاحبها الصبر, فاز بالنجاح, وإن رده المكروه والمشقة عن الصبر  والملازمة عليها, لم يدرك شيئا, وحصل على الحرمان، وكذلك المعصية التي تشتد  دواعي النفس ونوازعها إليها وهي في محل قدرة العبد، فهذه لا يمكن تركها  إلا بصبر عظيم, وكف لدواعي قلبه ونوازعها لله تعالى, واستعانة بالله على  العصمة منها, فإنها من الفتن الكبار. وكذلك البلاء الشاق, خصوصا إن استمر,  فهذا تضعف معه القوى النفسانية والجسدية, ويوجد مقتضاها, وهو التسخط, إن لم  يقاومها صاحبها بالصبر لله, والتوكل عليه, واللجأ إليه, والافتقار على  الدوام. 
 فعلمت أن الصبر محتاج إليه العبد, بل مضطر إليه في كل حالة من أحواله،  فلهذا أمر الله تعالى به, وأخبر أنه ( مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ ) أي: مع من كان  الصبر لهم خلقا, وصفة, وملكة بمعونته وتوفيقه, وتسديده، فهانت عليهم بذلك,  المشاق والمكاره, وسهل عليهم كل عظيم, وزالت عنهم كل صعوبة، وهذه معية  خاصة, تقتضي محبته ومعونته, ونصره وقربه, وهذه [منقبة عظيمة]   للصابرين، فلو لم يكن للصابرين فضيلة إلا أنهم فازوا بهذه المعية من الله,  لكفى بها فضلا وشرفا، وأما المعية العامة, فهي معية العلم والقدرة, كما في  قوله تعالى:  وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ  وهذه عامة للخلق. 
 وأمر تعالى بالاستعانة بالصلاة لأن الصلاة هي عماد الدين, ونور  المؤمنين, وهي الصلة بين العبد وبين ربه، فإذا كانت صلاة العبد صلاة كاملة,  مجتمعا فيها ما يلزم فيها, وما يسن, وحصل فيها حضور القلب, الذي هو لبها  فصار العبد إذا دخل فيها, استشعر دخوله على ربه, ووقوفه بين يديه, موقف  العبد الخادم المتأدب, مستحضرا لكل ما يقوله وما يفعله, مستغرقا بمناجاة  ربه ودعائه لا جرم أن هذه الصلاة, من أكبر المعونة على جميع الأمور فإن  الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر، ولأن هذا الحضور الذي يكون في الصلاة,  يوجب للعبد في قلبه, وصفا, وداعيا يدعوه إلى امتثال أوامر ربه, واجتناب  نواهيه، هذه هي الصلاة التي أمر الله أن نستعين بها على كل شيء. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (24)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(154)الى الأية(163)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

 وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ يُقْتَلُ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتٌ بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ وَلَكِنْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ (154)  . 
 لما ذكر تبارك وتعالى, الأمر بالاستعانة بالصبر على جميع الأمور   ذكر نموذجا مما يستعان بالصبر عليه, وهو الجهاد في سبيله, وهو أفضل  الطاعات البدنية, وأشقها على النفوس, لمشقته في نفسه, ولكونه مؤديا للقتل,  وعدم الحياة, التي إنما يرغب الراغبون في هذه الدنيا لحصول الحياة  ولوازمها، فكل ما يتصرفون به, فإنه سعى لها, ودفع لما يضادها. 
 ومن المعلوم أن المحبوب لا يتركه العاقل إلا لمحبوب أعلى منه وأعظم،  فأخبر تعالى: أن من قتل في سبيله, بأن قاتل في سبيل الله, لتكون كلمة الله  هي العليا, ودينه الظاهر, لا لغير ذلك من الأغراض, فإنه لم تفته الحياة  المحبوبة, بل حصل له حياة أعظم وأكمل, مما تظنون وتحسبون. 
 فالشهداء ( أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ * فَرِحِينَ  بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ  يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ  يَحْزَنُونَ * يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) . 
 فهل أعظم من هذه الحياة المتضمنة للقرب من الله تعالى, وتمتعهم برزقه  البدني في المأكولات والمشروبات اللذيذة, والرزق الروحي, وهو الفرح،  والاستبشار  وزوال كل خوف وحزن، وهذه حياة برزخية أكمل من الحياة الدنيا، بل قد أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن أرواح الشهداء في أجواف طيور   خضر ترد أنهار الجنة, وتأكل من ثمارها, وتأوي إلى قناديل معلقة بالعرش.  وفي هذه الآية, أعظم حث على الجهاد في سبيل الله, وملازمة الصبر عليه، فلو  شعر العباد بما للمقتولين في سبيل الله من الثواب لم يتخلف عنه أحد، ولكن  عدم العلم اليقيني التام, هو الذي فتر العزائم, وزاد نوم النائم, وأفات  الأجور العظيمة والغنائم، لم لا يكون كذلك والله تعالى قد: ( اشْتَرَى  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ  الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ ) . 
 فوالله لو كان للإنسان ألف نفس, تذهب نفسا فنفسا في سبيل الله, لم يكن  عظيما في جانب هذا الأجر العظيم، ولهذا لا يتمنى الشهداء بعدما عاينوا من  ثواب الله وحسن جزائه إلا أن يردوا إلى الدنيا, حتى يقتلوا في سبيله مرة  بعد مرة. 
 وفي الآية, دليل على نعيم البرزخ وعذابه, كما تكاثرت بذلك النصوص. 
 وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ  بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ وَالْجُوعِ وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الأَمْوَالِ  وَالأَنْفُسِ وَالثَّمَرَاتِ وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ (155) الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ وَإِنَّا إِلَيْهِ رَاجِعُونَ (156) أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُهْتَدُونَ (157)  . 
 أخبر تعالى أنه لا بد أن يبتلي عباده بالمحن, ليتبين الصادق من الكاذب,  والجازع من الصابر, وهذه سنته تعالى في عباده؛ لأن السراء لو استمرت لأهل  الإيمان, ولم يحصل معها محنة, لحصل الاختلاط الذي هو فساد, وحكمة الله  تقتضي تمييز أهل الخير من أهل الشر. هذه فائدة المحن, لا إزالة ما مع  المؤمنين من الإيمان, ولا ردهم عن دينهم, فما كان الله ليضيع إيمان  المؤمنين، فأخبر في هذه الآية أنه سيبتلي عباده ( بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الْخَوْفِ )  من الأعداء ( وَالْجُوعِ ) أي: بشيء يسير منهما؛ لأنه لو ابتلاهم بالخوف  كله, أو الجوع, لهلكوا, والمحن تمحص لا تهلك. 
 ( وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الأمْوَالِ ) وهذا يشمل جميع النقص المعتري للأموال من  جوائح سماوية, وغرق, وضياع, وأخذ الظلمة للأموال من الملوك الظلمة, وقطاع  الطريق وغير ذلك. 
 ( وَالأنْفُسِ ) أي: ذهاب الأحباب من الأولاد, والأقارب, والأصحاب, ومن  أنواع الأمراض في بدن العبد, أو بدن من يحبه، ( وَالثَّمَرَاتِ ) أي:  الحبوب, وثمار النخيل, والأشجار كلها, والخضر ببرد, أو برد, أو حرق, أو آفة  سماوية, من جراد  ونحوه. 
 فهذه الأمور, لا بد أن تقع, لأن العليم الخبير, أخبر بها, فوقعت كما  أخبر، فإذا وقعت انقسم الناس قسمين: جازعين وصابرين، فالجازع, حصلت له  المصيبتان, فوات المحبوب, وهو وجود هذه المصيبة، وفوات ما هو أعظم منها,  وهو الأجر بامتثال أمر الله بالصبر، ففاز بالخسارة والحرمان, ونقص ما معه  من الإيمان، وفاته الصبر والرضا والشكران, وحصل [له] السخط الدال على شدة  النقصان. 
 وأما من وفقه الله للصبر عند وجود هذه المصائب, فحبس نفسه عن التسخط,  قولا وفعلا واحتسب أجرها عند الله, وعلم أن ما يدركه من الأجر بصبره أعظم  من المصيبة التي حصلت له, بل المصيبة تكون نعمة في حقه, لأنها صارت طريقا  لحصول ما هو خير له وأنفع منها, فقد امتثل أمر الله, وفاز بالثواب، فلهذا  قال تعالى: ( وَبَشِّرِ الصَّابِرِينَ ) أي: بشرهم بأنهم يوفون أجرهم بغير  حساب. 
 فالصابرين, هم الذين فازوا بالبشارة العظيمة, والمنحة الجسيمة، ثم وصفهم  بقوله: ( الَّذِينَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ ) وهي كل ما يؤلم القلب  أو البدن أو كليهما مما تقدم ذكره. 
 ( قَالُوا إِنَّا لِلَّهِ ) أي: مملوكون لله, مدبرون تحت أمره وتصريفه,  فليس لنا من أنفسنا وأموالنا شيء، فإذا ابتلانا بشيء منها, فقد تصرف أرحم  الراحمين, بمماليكه وأموالهم, فلا اعتراض عليه، بل من كمال عبودية العبد,  علمه, بأن وقوع البلية من المالك الحكيم, الذي أرحم بعبده من نفسه، فيوجب  له ذلك, الرضا عن الله, والشكر له على تدبيره, لما هو خير لعبده, وإن لم  يشعر بذلك، ومع أننا مملوكون لله, فإنا إليه راجعون يوم المعاد, فمجاز كل  عامل بعمله، فإن صبرنا واحتسبنا وجدنا أجرنا موفورا عنده، وإن جزعنا  وسخطنا, لم يكن حظنا إلا السخط وفوات الأجر، فكون العبد لله, وراجع إليه,  من أقوى أسباب الصبر. 
 ( أُولَئِكَ ) الموصوفون بالصبر المذكور ( عَلَيْهِمْ صَلَوَاتٌ مِنْ  رَبِّهِمْ ) أي: ثناء وتنويه بحالهم ( وَرَحْمَةٌ ) عظيمة، ومن رحمته  إياهم, أن وفقهم للصبر الذي ينالون به كمال الأجر، ( وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُهْتَدُونَ ) الذين عرفوا الحق, وهو في هذا الموضع, علمهم بأنهم لله,  وأنهم إليه راجعون, وعملوا به وهو هنا صبرهم لله. 
 ودلت هذه الآية, على أن من لم يصبر, فله ضد ما لهم, فحصل له الذم من  الله, والعقوبة, والضلال والخسار، فما أعظم الفرق بين الفريقين وما أقل تعب  الصابرين, وأعظم عناء الجازعين، فقد اشتملت هاتان الآيتان على توطين  النفوس على المصائب قبل وقوعها, لتخف وتسهل, إذا وقعت، وبيان ما تقابل به,  إذا وقعت, وهو الصبر، وبيان ما يعين على الصبر, وما للصابر من الأجر، ويعلم  حال غير الصابر, بضد حال الصابر. 
 وأن هذا الابتلاء والامتحان, سنة الله التي قد خلت, ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا وبيان أنواع المصائب. 
 إِنَّ  الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ  أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا وَمَنْ  تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ (158)  . 
 يخبر تعالى أن الصفا والمروة وهما معروفان ( مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ )  أي أعلام دينه الظاهرة, التي تعبد الله بها عباده, وإذا كانا من شعائر  الله, فقد أمر الله بتعظيم شعائره فقال: ( وَمَنْ يُعَظِّمْ شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّهَا مِنْ تَقْوَى الْقُلُوبِ ) فدل مجموع النصين أنهما من شعائر الله, وأن تعظيم شعائره, من تقوى القلوب. 
 والتقوى واجبة على كل مكلف, وذلك يدل على أن السعي بهما فرض لازم للحج  والعمرة, كما عليه الجمهور, ودلت عليه الأحاديث النبوية وفعله النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم وقال: " خذوا عني مناسككم " 
 ( فَمَنْ حَجَّ الْبَيْتَ أَوِ اعْتَمَرَ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِ أَنْ  يَطَّوَّفَ بِهِمَا ) هذا دفع لوهم من توهم وتحرج من المسلمين عن الطواف  بينهما, لكونهما في الجاهلية تعبد عندهما الأصنام، فنفى تعالى الجناح لدفع  هذا الوهم, لا لأنه غير لازم. 
 ودل تقييد نفي الجناح فيمن تطوف بهما في الحج والعمرة, أنه لا يتطوع بالسعي مفردا إلا مع انضمامه لحج أو عمرة، بخلاف الطواف بالبيت, فإنه يشرع مع العمرة والحج, وهو عبادة مفردة. 
 فأما السعي والوقوف بعرفة ومزدلفة, ورمي الجمار فإنها تتبع النسك، فلو  فعلت غير تابعة للنسك, كانت بدعة, لأن البدعة نوعان: نوع يتعبد لله بعبادة,  لم يشرعها أصلا ونوع يتعبد له بعبادة قد شرعها على صفة مخصوصة, فتفعل على  غير تلك الصفة, وهذا منه. 
 وقوله: ( وَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ ) أي: فعل طاعة مخلصا بها لله تعالى (  خَيْرًا ) من حج وعمرة, وطواف, وصلاة, وصوم وغير ذلك ( فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ )  فدل هذا, على أنه كلما ازداد العبد من طاعة الله, ازداد خيره وكماله,  ودرجته عند الله, لزيادة إيمانه. 
 ودل تقييد التطوع بالخير, أن من تطوع بالبدع, التي لم يشرعها الله ولا  رسوله, أنه لا يحصل له إلا العناء, وليس بخير له, بل قد يكون شرا له إن كان  متعمدا عالما بعدم مشروعية العمل. 
 ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَاكِرٌ عَلِيمٌ ) الشاكر والشكور, من أسماء الله  تعالى, الذي يقبل من عباده اليسير من العمل, ويجازيهم عليه, العظيم من  الأجر, الذي إذا قام عبده بأوامره, وامتثل طاعته, أعانه على ذلك, وأثنى  عليه ومدحه, وجازاه في قلبه نورا وإيمانا وسعة, وفي بدنه قوة ونشاطا, وفي  جميع أحواله زيادة بركة ونماء, وفي أعماله زيادة توفيق. 
 ثم بعد ذلك, يقدم على الثواب الآجل عند ربه كاملا موفرا, لم تنقصه هذه الأمور. 
 ومن شكره لعبده, أن من ترك شيئا لله أعاضه خيرا منه، ومن تقرب منه شبرا,  تقرب منه ذراعا, ومن تقرب منه ذراعا, تقرب منه باعا, ومن أتاه يمشي, أتاه  هرولة, ومن عامله, ربح عليه أضعافا مضاعفة. 
 ومع أنه شاكر, فهو عليم بمن يستحق الثواب الكامل, بحسب نيته وإيمانه  وتقواه, ممن ليس كذلك، عليم بأعمال العباد, فلا يضيعها, بل يجدونها أوفر ما  كانت, على حسب نياتهم التي اطلع عليها العليم الحكيم. 
 إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالْهُدَى  مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا بَيَّنَّاهُ لِلنَّاسِ فِي الْكِتَابِ أُولَئِكَ  يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللاعِنُونَ (159) إِلا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَبَيَّنُوا فَأُولَئِكَ أَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَنَا التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ (160) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُولَئِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ (161) خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ (162)  . 
 هذه الآية وإن كانت نازلة في أهل الكتاب, وما كتموا من شأن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم وصفاته, فإن حكمها عام لكل من اتصف بكتمان ما أنزل الله (  مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ ) الدالات على الحق المظهرات له، ( وَالْهُدَى ) وهو  العلم الذي تحصل به الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم, ويتبين به طريق أهل  النعيم, من طريق أهل الجحيم، فإن الله أخذ الميثاق على أهل العلم, بأن  يبينوا الناس ما منّ الله به عليهم من علم الكتاب ولا يكتموه، فمن نبذ ذلك  وجمع بين المفسدتين, كتم ما أنزل الله, والغش لعباد الله، فأولئك (  يَلْعَنُهُمُ اللَّهُ ) أي: يبعدهم ويطردهم عن قربه ورحمته. 
 ( وَيَلْعَنُهُمُ اللاعِنُونَ ) وهم جميع الخليقة, فتقع عليهم اللعنة من  جميع الخليقة, لسعيهم في غش الخلق وفساد أديانهم, وإبعادهم من رحمة الله,  فجوزوا من جنس عملهم، كما أن معلم الناس الخير, يصلي الله عليه وملائكته,  حتى الحوت في جوف الماء, لسعيه في مصلحة الخلق, وإصلاح أديانهم, وقربهم من  رحمة الله, فجوزي من جنس عمله، فالكاتم لما أنزل الله, مضاد لأمر الله,  مشاق لله, يبين الله الآيات للناس ويوضحها، وهذا يطمسها  فهذا عليه هذا الوعيد الشديد. 
 ( إِلا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا ) أي رجعوا عما هم عليه من الذنوب, ندما  وإقلاعا, وعزما على عدم المعاودة ( وَأَصْلَحُوا ) ما فسد من أعمالهم، فلا  يكفي ترك القبيح حتى يحصل فعل الحسن. 
 ولا يكفي ذلك في الكاتم أيضا, حتى يبين ما كتمه, ويبدي ضد ما أخفى، فهذا  يتوب الله عليه, لأن توبة الله غير محجوب عنها، فمن أتى بسبب التوبة, تاب  الله عليه, لأنه ( التَّوَّابُ ) أي: الرجاع على عباده بالعفو والصفح, بعد  الذنب إذا تابوا, وبالإحسان والنعم بعد المنع, إذا رجعوا، ( الرَّحِيمُ )  الذي اتصف بالرحمة العظيمة, التي وسعت كل شيء ومن رحمته أن وفقهم للتوبة  والإنابة فتابوا وأنابوا, ثم رحمهم بأن قبل ذلك منهم, لطفا وكرما, هذا حكم  التائب من الذنب. 
 وأما من كفر واستمر على كفره حتى مات ولم يرجع إلى ربه, ولم ينب إليه,  ولم يتب عن قريب فأولئك ( عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ  وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ ) لأنه لما صار كفرهم وصفا ثابتا, صارت اللعنة  عليهم وصفا ثابتا لا تزول, لأن الحكم يدور مع علته, وجودا وعدما. 
 و ( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ) أي: في اللعنة, أو في العذاب والمعنيان متلازمان. 
 ( لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ ) بل عذابهم دائم شديد مستمر ( وَلا  هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ ) أي: يمهلون, لأن وقت الإمهال وهو الدنيا قد مضى, ولم  يبق لهم عذر فيعتذرون. 
 وَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ (163)  . 
 يخبر تعالى - وهو أصدق القائلين - أنه ( إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ ) أي: متوحد منفرد في ذاته, وأسمائه, وصفاته, وأفعاله، فليس له شريك  في ذاته, ولا سمي له ولا كفو له, ولا مثل, ولا نظير, ولا خالق, ولا مدبر  غيره، فإذا كان كذلك, فهو المستحق لأن يؤله ويعبد بجميع أنواع العبادة, ولا  يشرك به أحد من خلقه, لأنه ( الرَّحْمَنُ الرَّحِيمُ ) المتصف بالرحمة  العظيمة, التي لا يماثلها رحمة أحد, فقد وسعت كل شيء وعمت كل حي، فبرحمته  وجدت المخلوقات, وبرحمته حصلت لها أنواع الكمالات، وبرحمته اندفع عنها كل  نقمة، وبرحمته عرّف عباده نفسه بصفاته وآلائه, وبيَّن لهم كل ما يحتاجون  إليه من مصالح دينهم ودنياهم, بإرسال الرسل, وإنزال الكتب. 
 فإذا علم أن ما بالعباد من نعمة, فمن الله, وأن أحدا من المخلوقين, لا  ينفع أحدا، علم أن الله هو المستحق لجميع أنواع العبادة, وأن يفرد بالمحبة  والخوف, والرجاء, والتعظيم, والتوكل, وغير ذلك من أنواع الطاعات. 
 وأن من أظلم الظلم, وأقبح القبيح, أن يعدل عن عبادته إلى عبادة العبيد, وأن يشرك المخلوق   من تراب, برب الأرباب, أو يعبد المخلوق المدبر العاجز من جميع الوجوه, مع  الخالق المدبر القادر القوي، الذي قد قهر كل شيء ودان له كل شيء. 
 ففي هذه الآية, إثبات وحدانية الباري وإلهيته، وتقريرها بنفيها عن غيره  من المخلوقين وبيان أصل الدليل على ذلك وهو إثبات رحمته التي من آثارها  وجود جميع النعم, واندفاع [جميع] النقم، فهذا دليل إجمالي على وحدانيته  تعالى. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (25)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(164)الى الأية(169)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


ثم ذكر الأدلة التفصيلية فقال:   إِنَّ  فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ  وَالنَّهَارِ  وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِمَا يَنْفَعُ  النَّاسَ وَمَا  أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ فَأَحْيَا  بِهِ الأَرْضَ  بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَبَثَّ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ دَابَّةٍ  وَتَصْرِيفِ  الرِّيَاحِ وَالسَّحَابِ الْمُسَخَّرِ بَيْنَ السَّمَاءِ  وَالأَرْضِ  لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ (164)  . 

أخبر تعالى أن في هذه المخلوقات العظيمة, آيات أي: أدلة على وحدانية   الباري وإلهيته، وعظيم سلطانه ورحمته وسائر صفاته، ولكنها ( لِقَوْمٍ   يَعْقِلُونَ ) أي: لمن لهم عقول يعملونها فيما خلقت له، فعلى حسب ما منّ   الله على عبده من العقل, ينتفع بالآيات ويعرفها بعقله وفكره وتدبُّره، ففي (   خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ ) في ارتفاعها واتساعها, وإحكامها, وإتقانها, وما   جعل الله فيها من الشمس والقمر, والنجوم, وتنظيمها لمصالح العباد. 
 وفي خلق ( الأرْضِ ) مهادا للخلق, يمكنهم القرار عليها والانتفاع بما   عليها, والاعتبار. ما يدل ذلك على انفراد الله تعالى بالخلق والتدبير,   وبيان قدرته العظيمة التي بها خلقها, وحكمته التي بها أتقنها, وأحسنها   ونظمها, وعلمه ورحمته التي بها أودع ما أودع, من منافع الخلق ومصالحهم,   وضروراتهم وحاجاتهم. وفي ذلك أبلغ الدليل على كماله, واستحقاقه أن يفرد   بالعبادة, لانفراده بالخلق والتدبير, والقيام بشئون عباده ( و ) في (   اخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ ) وهو تعاقبهما على الدوام, إذا ذهب   أحدهما, خلفه الآخر، وفي اختلافهما في الحر, والبرد, والتوسط, وفي الطول,   والقصر, والتوسط, وما ينشأ عن ذلك من الفصول, التي بها انتظام مصالح بني   آدم وحيواناتهم, وجميع ما على وجه الأرض, من أشجار ونوابت، كل ذلك بانتظام   وتدبير, وتسخير, تنبهر له العقول, وتعجز عن إدراكه من الرجال الفحول, ما   يدل ذلك على قدرة مصرفها, وعلمه وحكمته, ورحمته الواسعة, ولطفه الشامل,   وتصريفه وتدبيره, الذي تفرد به, وعظمته, وعظمة ملكه وسلطانه, مما يوجب أن   يؤله ويعبد, ويفرد بالمحبة والتعظيم, والخوف والرجاء, وبذل الجهد في محابه   ومراضيه. 
 ( و ) في ( وَالْفُلْكِ الَّتِي تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ ) وهي السفن   والمراكب ونحوها, مما ألهم الله عباده صنعتها, وخلق لهم من الآلات الداخلية   والخارجية ما أقدرهم عليها. 
 ثم سخر لها هذا البحر العظيم والرياح, التي تحملها بما فيها من الركاب   والأموال, والبضائع التي هي من منافع الناس, وبما تقوم به مصالحهم وتنتظم   معايشهم. 
 فمن الذي ألهمهم صنعتها, وأقدرهم عليها, وخلق لهم من الآلات ما به   يعملونها؟ أم من الذي سخر لها البحر, تجري فيه بإذنه وتسخيره, والرياح؟ أم   من الذي خلق للمراكب البرية والبحرية, النار والمعادن المعينة على حملها,   وحمل ما فيها من الأموال؟ فهل هذه الأمور, حصلت اتفاقا, أم استقل بعملها   هذا المخلوق الضعيف العاجز, الذي خرج من بطن أمه, لا علم له ولا قدرة، ثم   خلق له ربه القدرة, وعلمه ما يشاء تعليمه، أم المسخر لذلك رب واحد, حكيم   عليم, لا يعجزه شيء, ولا يمتنع عليه شيء؟ بل الأشياء قد دانت لربوبيته,   واستكانت لعظمته, وخضعت لجبروته. 
 وغاية العبد الضعيف, أن جعله الله جزءا من أجزاء الأسباب, التي بها وجدت   هذه الأمور العظام, فهذا يدل على رحمة الله وعنايته بخلقه, وذلك يوجب أن   تكون المحبة كلها له, والخوف والرجاء, وجميع الطاعة, والذل والتعظيم. 
 ( وَمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مِنْ مَاءٍ ) وهو المطر النازل من السحاب. 
 ( فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الأرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا ) فأظهرت من أنواع الأقوات,   وأصناف النبات, ما هو من ضرورات الخلائق, التي لا يعيشون بدونها. 
 أليس ذلك دليلا على قدرة من أنزله, وأخرج به ما أخرج ورحمته, ولطفه   بعباده, وقيامه بمصالحهم, وشدة افتقارهم وضرورتهم إليه من كل وجه؟ أما يوجب   ذلك أن يكون هو معبودهم وإلههم؟ أليس ذلك دليلا على إحياء الموتى   ومجازاتهم بأعمالهم؟ ( وَبَثَّ فِيهَا ) أي: في الأرض ( مِنْ كُلِّ   دَابَّةٍ ) أي: نشر في أقطار الأرض من الدواب المتنوعة, ما هو دليل على   قدرته وعظمته, ووحدانيته وسلطانه العظيم، وسخرها للناس, ينتفعون بها بجميع   وجوه الانتفاع. 
 فمنها: ما يأكلون من لحمه, ويشربون من دره، ومنها: ما يركبون، ومنها: ما هو ساع في مصالحهم وحراستهم, ومنها: ما يعتبر به، ومع    أنه بث فيها من كل دابة، فإنه سبحانه هو القائم بأرزاقهم, المتكفل   بأقواتهم، فما من دابة في الأرض إلا على الله رزقها, ويعلم مستقرها   ومستودعها. 
 وفي ( تَصْرِيفِ الرِّيَاحِ ) باردة وحارة, وجنوبا وشمالا وشرقا ودبورا   وبين ذلك، وتارة تثير السحاب, وتارة تؤلف بينه, وتارة تلقحه, وتارة تدره,   وتارة تمزقه وتزيل ضرره, وتارة تكون رحمة, وتارة ترسل بالعذاب. 
 فمن الذي صرفها هذا التصريف, وأودع فيها من منافع العباد, ما لا يستغنون   عنه؟ وسخرها ليعيش فيها جميع الحيوانات, وتصلح الأبدان والأشجار, والحبوب   والنوابت, إلا العزيز الحكيم الرحيم, اللطيف بعباده المستحق لكل ذل وخضوع,   ومحبة وإنابة وعبادة؟. 
 وفي تسخير السحاب بين السماء والأرض على خفته ولطافته يحمل الماء  الكثير,  فيسوقه الله إلى حيث شاء، فيحيي به البلاد والعباد, ويروي التلول   والوهاد, وينزله على الخلق وقت حاجتهم إليه، فإذا كان يضرهم كثرته, أمسكه   عنهم, فينزله رحمة ولطفا, ويصرفه عناية وعطفا، فما أعظم سلطانه, وأغزر   إحسانه, وألطف امتنانه 
 أليس من القبيح بالعباد, أن يتمتعوا برزقه, ويعيشوا ببره وهم يستعينون   بذلك على مساخطه ومعاصيه؟ أليس ذلك دليلا على حلمه وصبره, وعفوه وصفحه,   وعميم لطفه؟ 
 فله الحمد أولا وآخرا,  ظاهرا وباطنا. 
 والحاصل, أنه كلما تدبر العاقل في هذه المخلوقات, وتغلغل فكره في بدائع   المبتدعات, وازداد تأمله للصنعة وما أودع فيها من لطائف البر والحكمة, علم   بذلك, أنها خلقت للحق وبالحق, وأنها صحائف آيات, وكتب دلالات, على ما أخبر   به الله عن نفسه ووحدانيته, وما أخبرت به الرسل من اليوم الآخر, وأنها   مسخرات, ليس لها تدبير ولا استعصاء على مدبرها ومصرفها. 
 فتعرف أن العالم العلوي والسفلي كلهم إليه مفتقرون, وإليه صامدون، وأنه   الغني بالذات عن جميع المخلوقات، فلا إله إلا الله, ولا رب سواه. 
 .ثم قال تعالى:   وَمِنَ  النَّاسِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ أَنْدَادًا  يُحِبُّونَهُمْ  كَحُبِّ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا  لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ يَرَى  الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ أَنَّ  الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ  جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ (165)  إِذْ تَبَرَّأَ الَّذِينَ اتُّبِعُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوا وَرَأَوُا  الْعَذَابَ وَتَقَطَّعَتْ بِهِمُ الأَسْبَابُ (166) وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ  اتَّبَعُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً فَنَتَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُمْ  كَمَا  تَبَرَّءُوا مِنَّا كَذَلِكَ يُرِيهِمُ اللَّهُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  حَسَرَاتٍ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنَ النَّارِ (167)  . 
 ما أحسن اتصال هذه الآية بما قبلها، فإنه تعالى, لما بين وحدانيته   وأدلتها القاطعة, وبراهينها الساطعة الموصلة إلى علم اليقين, المزيلة لكل   شك، ذكر هنا أن ( مِنَ النَّاسِ ) مع هذا البيان التام من يتخذ من   المخلوقين أندادا لله أي: نظراء ومثلاء, يساويهم في الله بالعبادة والمحبة,   والتعظيم والطاعة. 
 ومن كان بهذه الحالة - بعد إقامة الحجة, وبيان التوحيد - علم أنه معاند   لله, مشاق له, أو معرض عن تدبر آياته والتفكر في مخلوقاته, فليس له أدنى   عذر في ذلك, بل قد حقت عليه كلمة العذاب. 
 وهؤلاء الذين يتخذون الأنداد مع الله, لا يسوونهم  بالله في الخلق والرزق  والتدبير, وإنما يسوونهم به في العبادة, فيعبدونهم،  ليقربوهم إليه، وفي  قوله: ( اتخذوا ) دليل على أنه ليس لله ند وإنما  المشركون جعلوا بعض  المخلوقات أندادا له, تسمية مجردة, ولفظا فارغا من  المعنى، كما قال تعالى:   وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ قُلْ سَمُّوهُمْ أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي الأَرْضِ أَمْ بِظَاهِرٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ  . 
  إِنْ  هِيَ إِلا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا  أَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ    فالمخلوق ليس ندا لله لأن الله هو الخالق, وغيره مخلوق, والرب الرازق ومن   عداه مرزوق, والله هو الغني وأنتم الفقراء، وهو الكامل من كل الوجوه,   والعبيد ناقصون من جميع الوجوه، والله هو النافع الضار, والمخلوق ليس له من   النفع والضر والأمر شيء، فعلم علما يقينا, بطلان قول من اتخذ من دون الله   آلهة وأندادا، سواء كان ملكا أو نبيا, أو صالحا, صنما, أو غير ذلك، وأن   الله هو المستحق للمحبة الكاملة, والذل التام، فلهذا مدح الله المؤمنين   بقوله: ( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَشَدُّ حُبًّا لِلَّهِ ) أي: من أهل الأنداد   لأندادهم, لأنهم أخلصوا محبتهم له, وهؤلاء أشركوا بها، ولأنهم أحبوا من   يستحق المحبة على الحقيقة, الذي محبته هي عين صلاح العبد وسعادته وفوزه،   والمشركون أحبوا من لا يستحق من الحب شيئا, ومحبته عين شقاء العبد وفساده,   وتشتت أمره. 
 فلهذا توعدهم الله بقوله: ( وَلَوْ يَرَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ) باتخاذ   الأنداد والانقياد لغير رب العباد وظلموا الخلق بصدهم عن سبيل الله, وسعيهم   فيما يضرهم. 
 ( إِذْ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ ) أي: يوم القيامة عيانا بأبصارهم، ( أَنَّ   الْقُوَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعَذَابِ ) أي:   لعلموا علما جازما, أن القوة والقدرة لله كلها, وأن أندادهم ليس فيها من   القوة شيء، فتبين لهم في ذلك اليوم ضعفها وعجزها, لا كما اشتبه عليهم في   الدنيا, وظنوا أن لها من الأمر شيئا, وأنها تقربهم إليه وتوصلهم إليه، فخاب   ظنهم, وبطل سعيهم, وحق عليهم شدة العذاب, ولم تدفع عنهم أندادهم شيئا,  ولم  تغن عنهم مثقال ذرة من النفع، بل يحصل لهم الضرر منها, من حيث ظنوا  نفعها.  
 وتبرأ المتبوعون من التابعين, وتقطعت بينهم الوصل, التي كانت في الدنيا,   لأنها كانت لغير الله, وعلى غير أمر الله, ومتعلقة بالباطل الذي لا حقيقة   له, فاضمحلت أعمالهم, وتلاشت أحوالهم، وتبين لهم أنهم كانوا كاذبين, وأن   أعمالهم التي يؤملون نفعها وحصول نتيجتها, انقلبت عليهم حسرة وندامة, وأنهم   خالدون في النار لا يخرجون منها أبدا، فهل بعد هذا الخسران خسران؟ ذلك   بأنهم اتبعوا الباطل، فعملوا العمل الباطل ورجوا غير مرجو, وتعلقوا بغير   متعلق, فبطلت الأعمال ببطلان متعلقها، ولما بطلت وقعت الحسرة بما فاتهم من   الأمل فيها, فضرتهم غاية الضرر، وهذا بخلاف من تعلق بالله الملك الحق   المبين, وأخلص العمل لوجهه, ورجا نفعه، فهذا قد وضع الحق في موضعه, فكانت   أعماله حقا, لتعلقها بالحق, ففاز بنتيجة عمله, ووجد جزاءه عند ربه, غير   منقطع كما قال تعالى:   الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  * وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَآمَنُوا بِمَا نُزِّلَ  عَلَى  مُحَمَّدٍ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ كَفَّرَ عَنْهُمْ  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  وَأَصْلَحَ بَالَهُمْ * ذَلِكَ  بِأَنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا اتَّبَعُوا الْبَاطِلَ وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا اتَّبَعُوا  الْحَقَّ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ  لِلنَّاسِ  أَمْثَالَهُمْ  . 
 وحينئذ يتمنى التابعون أن يردوا إلى الدنيا فيتبرأوا من متبوعيهم, بأن   يتركوا الشرك بالله, ويقبلوا على إخلاص العمل لله، وهيهات, فات الأمر, وليس   الوقت وقت إمهال وإنظار، ومع هذا, فهم كذبة, فلو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا   عنه، وإنما هو قول يقولونه, وأماني يتمنونها, حنقا وغيظا على المتبوعين لما   تبرأوا منهم والذنب ذنبهم، فرأس المتبوعين على الشر إبليس, ومع هذا يقول   لأتباعه لما قضي الأمر   إِنَّ  اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ  فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ  وَمَا كَانَ لِي عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِلا أَنْ  دَعَوْتُكُمْ  فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلا تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا  أَنْفُسَكُمْ  . 
  يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ كُلُوا مِمَّا فِي الأَرْضِ حَلالا طَيِّبًا وَلا   تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ (168)  إِنَّمَا يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَالْفَحْشَاءِ وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى  اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ (169)  
هذا خطاب للناس كلهم, مؤمنهم وكافرهم، فامتن عليهم بأن أمرهم أن  يأكلوا من  جميع ما في الأرض، من حبوب, وثمار, وفواكه, وحيوانات, حالة كونها  (  حَلالا ) أي: محللا لكم تناوله، ليس بغصب ولا سرقة, ولا محصلا بمعاملة   محرمة أو على وجه محرم، أو معينا على محرم. 
 ( طَيِّبًا ) أي: ليس بخبيث, كالميتة والدم, ولحم الخنزير, والخبائث   كلها، ففي هذه الآية, دليل على أن الأصل في الأعيان الإباحة، أكلا   وانتفاعا, وأن المحرم نوعان: إما محرم لذاته, وهو الخبيث الذي هو ضد الطيب،   وإما محرم لما عرض له, وهو المحرم لتعلق حق الله, أو حق عباده به, وهو ضد   الحلال. 
 وفيه دليل على أن الأكل بقدر ما يقيم البنية واجب, يأثم تاركه لظاهر   الأمر، ولما أمرهم باتباع ما أمرهم به - إذ هو عين صلاحهم - نهاهم عن اتباع   ( خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ ) أي: طرقه التي يأمر بها, وهي جميع المعاصي من   كفر, وفسوق, وظلم، ويدخل في ذلك تحريم السوائب, والحام, ونحو ذلك، ويدخل   فيه أيضا تناول المأكولات المحرمة، ( إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ )  أي:  ظاهر العداوة, فلا يريد بأمركم إلا غشكم, وأن تكونوا  من أصحاب  السعير، فلم يكتف ربنا بنهينا عن اتباع خطواته, حتى أخبرنا - وهو  أصدق  القائلين - بعداوته الداعية للحذر منه, ثم لم يكتف بذلك, حتى أخبرنا   بتفصيل ما يأمر به, وأنه أقبح الأشياء, وأعظمها مفسدة فقال: ( إِنَّمَا   يَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالسُّوءِ ) . 
 أي: الشر الذي يسوء صاحبه, فيدخل في ذلك, جميع المعاصي، فيكون قوله: (   وَالْفَحْشَاءِ ) من باب عطف الخاص على العام؛ لأن الفحشاء من المعاصي, ما   تناهى قبحه, كالزنا, وشرب الخمر, والقتل, والقذف, والبخل ونحو ذلك, مما   يستفحشه من له عقل، ( وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ )   فيدخل في ذلك, القول على الله بلا علم, في شرعه, وقدره، فمن وصف الله  بغير  ما وصف به نفسه, أو وصفه به رسوله, أو نفى عنه ما أثبته لنفسه, أو  أثبت له  ما نفاه عن نفسه, فقد قال على الله بلا علم، ومن زعم أن لله ندا,  وأوثانا,  تقرب من عبدها من الله, فقد قال على الله بلا علم، ومن قال: إن  الله أحل  كذا, أو حرم كذا, أو أمر بكذا, أو نهى عن كذا, بغير بصيرة, فقد  قال على  الله بلا علم، ومن قال: الله خلق هذا الصنف من المخلوقات, للعلة  الفلانية  بلا برهان له بذلك, فقد قال على الله بلا علم، ومن أعظم القول  على الله بلا  علم, أن يتأول المتأول كلامه, أو كلام رسوله, على معان اصطلح  عليها طائفة  من طوائف الضلال, ثم يقول: إن الله أرادها، فالقول على الله  بلا علم, من  أكبر المحرمات, وأشملها, وأكبر طرق الشيطان التي يدعو إليها,  فهذه طرق  الشيطان التي يدعو إليها هو وجنوده, ويبذلون مكرهم وخداعهم, على  إغواء  الخلق بما يقدرون عليه. 
 وأما الله تعالى, فإنه يأمر بالعدل والإحسان, وإيتاء ذي القربى, وينهى  عن  الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي، فلينظر العبد نفسه, مع أي الداعيين هو, ومن أي   الحزبين؟ أتتبع داعي الله الذي يريد لك الخير والسعادة الدنيوية والأخروية,   الذي كل الفلاح بطاعته, وكل الفوز في خدمته, وجميع الأرباح في معاملة   المنعم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة, الذي لا يأمر إلا بالخير, ولا ينهى إلا عن   الشر، أم تتبع داعي الشيطان, الذي هو عدو الإنسان, الذي يريد لك الشر,   ويسعى بجهده على إهلاكك في الدنيا والآخرة؟ الذي كل الشر في طاعته, وكل   الخسران في ولايته، الذي لا يأمر إلا بشر, ولا ينهى إلا عن خير. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (26)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(170)الى الأية(176)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

 وَإِذَا  قِيلَ لَهُمُ اتَّبِعُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ قَالُوا بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا  أَلْفَيْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  شَيْئًا وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ (170)  . 
 ثم أخبر تعالى عن حال المشركين إذا أمروا باتباع ما أنزل الله على رسوله  - مما تقدم وصفه - رغبوا عن ذلك وقالوا: ( بَلْ نَتَّبِعُ مَا أَلْفَيْنَا  عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا ) فاكتفوا بتقليد الآباء, وزهدوا في الإيمان  بالأنبياء، ومع هذا فآباؤهم أجهل الناس, وأشدهم ضلالا وهذه شبهة لرد الحق  واهية، فهذا دليل على إعراضهم عن الحق, ورغبتهم عنه, وعدم إنصافهم، فلو  هدوا لرشدهم, وحسن قصدهم, لكان الحق هو القصد، ومن جعل الحق قصده, ووازن  بينه وبين غيره, تبين له الحق قطعا, واتبعه إن كان منصفا. 
 ثم قال [تعالى]:  وَمَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا كَمَثَلِ الَّذِي يَنْعِقُ بِمَا لا يَسْمَعُ إِلا  دُعَاءً وَنِدَاءً صُمٌّ بُكْمٌ عُمْيٌ فَهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ (171)  . 
 لما بين تعالى عدم انقيادهم لما جاءت به الرسل, وردهم لذلك بالتقليد,  علم من ذلك أنهم غير قابلين للحق, ولا مستجيبين له, بل كان معلوما لكل أحد  أنهم لن يزولوا عن عنادهم، أخبر تعالى, أن مثلهم عند دعاء الداعي لهم إلى  الإيمان كمثل البهائم التي ينعق لها راعيها, وليس لها علم بما يقول داعيها  ومناديها، فهم يسمعون مجرد الصوت, الذي تقوم به عليهم الحجة, ولكنهم لا  يفقهونه فقها ينفعهم, فلهذا كانوا صما لا يسمعون الحق سماع فهم وقبول, عميا  لا ينظرون نظر اعتبار, بكما فلا ينطقون بما فيه خير لهم. 
 والسبب الموجب لذلك كله, أنه ليس لهم عقل صحيح, بل هم أسفه السفهاء, وأجهل الجهلاء. 
 فهل يستريب العاقل, أن من دعي إلى الرشاد, وذيد عن الفساد, ونهي عن  اقتحام العذاب, وأمر بما فيه صلاحه وفلاحه, وفوزه, ونعيمه فعصى الناصح,  وتولى عن أمر ربه, واقتحم النار على بصيرة, واتبع الباطل, ونبذ الحق - أن  هذا ليس له مسكة من عقل, وأنه لو اتصف بالمكر والخديعة والدهاء, فإنه من  أسفه السفهاء. 
 يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ (172) إِنَّمَا  حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ وَالدَّمَ وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا  أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ  فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (173)  . 
 هذا أمر للمؤمنين خاصة, بعد الأمر العام, وذلك أنهم هم المنتفعون على  الحقيقة بالأوامر والنواهي, بسبب إيمانهم, فأمرهم بأكل الطيبات من الرزق,  والشكر لله على إنعامه, باستعمالها بطاعته, والتقوي بها على ما يوصل إليه،  فأمرهم بما أمر به المرسلين في قوله  يَا أَيُّهَا الرُّسُلُ كُلُوا مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَاعْمَلُوا صَالِحًا  . 
 فالشكر في هذه الآية, هو العمل الصالح، وهنا لم يقل " حلالا "لأن المؤمن  أباح الله له الطيبات من الرزق خالصة من التبعة، ولأن إيمانه يحجزه عن  تناول ما ليس له. 
 وقوله ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ ) أي: فاشكروه، فدل على أن  من لم يشكر الله, لم يعبده وحده, كما أن من شكره, فقد عبده, وأتى بما أمر  به، ويدل أيضا على أن أكل الطيب, سبب للعمل الصالح وقبوله، والأمر بالشكر,  عقيب النعم؛ لأن الشكر يحفظ النعم الموجودة, ويجلب النعم المفقودة كما أن  الكفر, ينفر النعم المفقودة ويزيل النعم الموجودة. 
 ولما ذكر تعالى إباحة الطيبات ذكر تحريم الخبائث فقال ( إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةَ ) وهي: ما مات بغير تذكية شرعية, لأن الميتة خبيثة مضرة, لرداءتها في نفسها, ولأن الأغلب, أن تكون عن مرض, فيكون زيادة ضرر  واستثنى الشارع من هذا العموم, ميتة الجراد, وسمك البحر, فإنه حلال طيب. 
 ( وَالدَّمَ ) أي: المسفوح كما قيد في الآية الأخرى. 
 ( وَمَا أُهِلَّ بِهِ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ ) أي: ذبح لغير الله, كالذي يذبح  للأصنام والأوثان من الأحجار, والقبور ونحوها, وهذا المذكور غير حاصر  للمحرمات، جيء به لبيان أجناس الخبائث المدلول عليها بمفهوم قوله: (  طَيِّبَاتِ ) فعموم المحرمات, تستفاد من الآية السابقة, من قوله: ( حَلالا  طَيِّبًا ) كما تقدم. 
 وإنما حرم علينا هذه الخبائث ونحوها, لطفا بنا, وتنزيها عن المضر، ومع  هذا ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ ) أي: ألجئ إلى المحرم, بجوع وعدم, أو إكراه، (  غَيْرَ بَاغٍ ) أي: غير طالب للمحرم, مع قدرته على الحلال, أو مع عدم جوعه،  ( وَلا عَادٍ ) أي: متجاوز الحد في تناول ما أبيح له, اضطرارا، فمن اضطر  وهو غير قادر على الحلال، وأكل بقدر الضرورة فلا يزيد عليها، ( فَلا إِثْمَ  ) [أي: جناح] عليه، وإذا ارتفع الجناح الإثم  رجع الأمر إلى ما كان عليه، والإنسان بهذه الحالة, مأمور بالأكل, بل منهي أن يلقي بيده إلى التهلكة, وأن يقتل نفسه. 
 فيجب, إذًا عليه الأكل, ويأثم إن ترك الأكل حتى مات, فيكون قاتلا لنفسه. 
 وهذه الإباحة والتوسعة, من رحمته تعالى بعباده, فلهذا ختمها بهذين  الاسمين الكريمين المناسبين غاية المناسبة فقال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ ) . 
 ولما كان الحل مشروطا بهذين الشرطين, وكان الإنسان في هذه الحالة, ربما  لا يستقصي تمام الاستقصاء في تحقيقها - أخبر تعالى أنه غفور, فيغفر ما أخطأ  فيه في هذه الحال, خصوصا وقد غلبته الضرورة, وأذهبت حواسه المشقة. 
 وفي هذه الآية دليل على القاعدة المشهورة: " الضرورات تبيح المحظورات  "فكل محظور, اضطر إليه الإنسان, فقد أباحه له, الملك الرحمن. [فله الحمد  والشكر, أولا وآخرا, وظاهرا وباطنا]. 
 إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ يَكْتُمُونَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  وَيَشْتَرُونَ بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي  بُطُونِهِمْ إِلا النَّارَ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ (174) أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الضَّلالَةَ بِالْهُدَى وَالْعَذَابَ بِالْمَغْفِرَةِ فَمَا أَصْبَرَهُمْ عَلَى النَّارِ (175) ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ (176)  . 
 هذا وعيد شديد لمن كتم ما أنزل الله على رسله, من العلم الذي أخذ الله  الميثاق على أهله, أن يبينوه للناس ولا يكتموه، فمن تعوض عنه بالحطام  الدنيوي, ونبذ أمر الله, فأولئك: ( مَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ إِلا  النَّارَ ) لأن هذا الثمن الذي اكتسبوه, إنما حصل لهم بأقبح المكاسب, وأعظم  المحرمات, فكان جزاؤهم من جنس عملهم، ( وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ اللَّهُ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ) بل قد سخط عليهم وأعرض عنهم، فهذا أعظم عليهم من عذاب  النار، ( وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ ) أي: لا يطهرهم من الأخلاق الرذيلة, وليس لهم  أعمال تصلح للمدح والرضا والجزاء عليها، وإنما لم يزكهم لأنهم فعلوا أسباب  عدم التزكية التي أعظم أسبابها العمل بكتاب الله, والاهتداء به, والدعوة  إليه، فهؤلاء نبذوا كتاب الله, وأعرضوا عنه, واختاروا الضلالة على الهدى,  والعذاب على المغفرة، فهؤلاء لا يصلح لهم إلا النار, فكيف يصبرون عليها,  وأنى لهم الجلد عليها؟" 
 ( ذَلِكَ ) المذكور, وهو مجازاته بالعدل, ومنعه أسباب الهداية, ممن أباها واختار سواها. 
 ( بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ نزلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ ) ومن الحق, مجازاة المحسن بإحسانه, والمسيء بإساءته. 
 وأيضا ففي قوله: ( نزلَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ ) ما يدل على أن الله  أنزله لهداية خلقه, وتبيين الحق من الباطل, والهدى من الضلال، فمن صرفه عن  مقصوده, فهو حقيق بأن يجازى بأعظم العقوبة. 
 ( وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِي الْكِتَابِ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ )  أي: وإن الذين اختلفوا في الكتاب, فآمنوا ببعضه, وكفروا ببعضه، والذين  حرفوه وصرفوه على أهوائهم ومراداتهم ( لَفِي شِقَاقٍ ) أي: محادة، (  بَعِيدٍ ) عن الحق لأنهم قد خالفوا الكتاب الذي جاء بالحق الموجب للاتفاق  وعدم التناقض، فمرج أمرهم, وكثر شقاقهم, وترتب على ذلك افتراقهم، بخلاف أهل  الكتاب الذين آمنوا به, وحكموه في كل شيء, فإنهم اتفقوا وارتفقوا بالمحبة  والاجتماع عليه. 
 وقد تضمنت هذه الآيات, الوعيد للكاتمين لما أنزل الله, المؤثرين عليه,  عرض الدنيا بالعذاب والسخط, وأن الله لا يطهرهم بالتوفيق, ولا بالمغفرة،  وذكر السبب في ذلك بإيثارهم الضلالة على الهدى، فترتب على ذلك اختيار  العذاب على المغفرة، ثم توجع لهم بشدة صبرهم على النار, لعملهم بالأسباب  التي يعلمون أنها موصلة إليها، وأن الكتاب مشتمل على الحق الموجب للاتفاق  عليه, وعدم الافتراق، وأن كل من خالفه, فهو في غاية البعد عن الحق,  والمنازعة والمخاصمة, والله أعلم. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (27)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(177)الى الأية(181)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


  < 1-83 >         لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ الْمَشْرِقِ  وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالْكِتَابِ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ وَآتَى الْمَالَ  عَلَى حُبِّهِ ذَوِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَابْنَ  السَّبِيلِ وَالسَّائِلِينَ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى  الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا وَالصَّابِرِينَ  فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ  صَدَقُوا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ     (177)   . 
  يقول تعالى: ( لَيْسَ الْبِرَّ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا وُجُوهَكُمْ قِبَلَ  الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ ) أي: ليس هذا هو البر المقصود من العباد, فيكون  كثرة البحث فيه والجدال من العناء الذي ليس تحته إلا الشقاق والخلاف، وهذا  نظير قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ليس الشديد بالصرعة, إنما الشديد الذي  يملك نفسه عند الغضب "ونحو ذلك. 
   ( وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ ) أي: بأنه إله واحد, موصوف بكل صفة كمال, منزه عن كل نقص. 
   ( وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ) وهو كل ما أخبر الله به في كتابه, أو أخبر به الرسول, مما يكون بعد الموت. 
   ( وَالْمَلائِكَةِ ) الذين وصفهم الله لنا في كتابه, ووصفهم رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم ( وَالْكِتَابِ ) أي: جنس الكتب التي أنزلها الله على  رسوله, وأعظمها القرآن, فيؤمن بما تضمنه من الأخبار والأحكام، (  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ ) عموما, خصوصا خاتمهم وأفضلهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
   ( وَآتَى الْمَالَ ) وهو كل ما يتموله الإنسان من مال, قليلا كان أو  كثيرا، أي: أعطى المال ( عَلَى حُبِّهِ ) أي: حب المال ، بيَّن به أن المال  محبوب للنفوس, فلا يكاد يخرجه العبد. 
  فمن أخرجه مع حبه له تقربا إلى الله تعالى, كان هذا برهانا لإيمانه،  ومن إيتاء المال على حبه, أن يتصدق وهو صحيح شحيح, يأمل الغنى, ويخشى  الفقر، وكذلك إذا كانت الصدقة عن قلة, كانت أفضل, لأنه في هذه الحال, يحب  إمساكه, لما يتوهمه من العدم والفقر. 
  وكذلك إخراج النفيس من المال, وما يحبه من ماله كما قال تعالى:      لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ       فكل هؤلاء ممن آتى المال على حبه. 
  ثم ذكر المنفق عليهم, وهم أولى الناس ببرك وإحسانك. من الأقارب الذين  تتوجع لمصابهم, وتفرح بسرورهم, الذين يتناصرون ويتعاقلون، فمن أحسن البر  وأوفقه, تعاهد الأقارب بالإحسان المالي والقولي, على حسب قربهم وحاجتهم. 
  ومن اليتامى الذين لا كاسب لهم, وليس لهم قوة يستغنون بها، وهذا من  رحمته [تعالى] بالعباد, الدالة على أنه تعالى أرحم بهم من الوالد بولده،  فالله قد أوصى العباد, وفرض عليهم في أموالهم, الإحسان إلى من فقد آباؤهم  ليصيروا كمن لم يفقد والديه، ولأن الجزاء من جنس العمل فمن رحم يتيم غيره,  رُحِمَ يتيمه. 
   ( وَالْمَسَاكِين ) وهم الذين أسكنتهم الحاجة, وأذلهم الفقر فلهم حق  على الأغنياء, بما يدفع مسكنتهم أو يخففها, بما يقدرون عليه, وبما يتيسر، (  وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ ) وهو الغريب المنقطع به في غير بلده، فحث الله عباده  على إعطائه من المال, ما يعينه على سفره, لكونه مظنة الحاجة, وكثرة  المصارف، فعلى من أنعم الله عليه بوطنه وراحته, وخوله من نعمته, أن يرحم  أخاه الغريب, الذي بهذه الصفة, على حسب استطاعته, ولو بتزويده أو إعطائه  آلة لسفره, أو دفع ما ينوبه من المظالم وغيرها. 
   ( وَالسَّائِلِينَ ) أي: الذين تعرض لهم حاجة من الحوائج, توجب  السؤال، كمن ابتلي بأرش جناية, أو ضريبة عليه من ولاة الأمور, أو يسأل  الناس لتعمير المصالح العامة, كالمساجد, والمدارس, والقناطر, ونحو ذلك,  فهذا له حق وإن كان غنيا ( وَفِي الرِّقَابِ ) فيدخل فيه العتق والإعانة  عليه, وبذل مال للمكاتب ليوفي سيده, وفداء الأسرى عند الكفار أو عند  الظلمة. 
   ( وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ ) قد تقدم مرارا, أن الله  تعالى يقرن بين الصلاة والزكاة, لكونهما أفضل العبادات, وأكمل القربات,  عبادات قلبية, وبدنية, ومالية, وبهما يوزن الإيمان, ويعرف ما مع صاحبه من  الإيقان. 
   ( وَالْمُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِهِمْ إِذَا عَاهَدُوا ) والعهد: هو الالتزام  بإلزام الله أو إلزام العبد لنفسه. فدخل في ذلك حقوق الله كلها, لكون الله  ألزم بها عباده والتزموها, ودخلوا تحت عهدتها, ووجب عليهم أداؤها, وحقوق  العباد, التي أوجبها الله عليهم, والحقوق التي التزمها العبد كالأيمان  والنذور, ونحو ذلك. 
   ( وَالصَّابِرِينَ فِي الْبَأْسَاءِ ) أي: الفقر, لأن الفقير يحتاج  إلى الصبر من وجوه كثيرة, لكونه يحصل له من الآلام القلبية والبدنية  المستمرة ما لا يحصل لغيره. 
  فإن تنعم الأغنياء بما لا يقدر عليه تألم، وإن جاع أو جاعت عياله تألم،  وإن أكل طعاما غير موافق لهواه تألم، وإن عرى أو كاد تألم, وإن نظر إلى ما  بين يديه وما يتوهمه من المستقبل الذي يستعد له تألم, وإن أصابه البرد  الذي لا يقدر على دفعه تألم. 
  فكل هذه ونحوها, مصائب, يؤمر بالصبر عليها, والاحتساب, ورجاء الثواب من الله عليها. 
   ( وَالضَّرَّاءِ ) أي: المرض على اختلاف أنواعه, من حمى, وقروح,  ورياح, ووجع عضو, حتى الضرس والإصبع ونحو ذلك, فإنه يحتاج إلى الصبر على  ذلك؛ لأن النفس تضعف, والبدن يألم, وذلك في غاية المشقة على النفوس, خصوصا  مع تطاول ذلك, فإنه يؤمر بالصبر, احتسابا لثواب الله [تعالى]. 
     < 1-84 >   
   ( وَحِينَ الْبَأْسِ ) أي: وقت القتال للأعداء المأمور بقتالهم, لأن  الجلاد, يشق غاية المشقة على النفس, ويجزع الإنسان من القتل, أو الجراح أو  الأسر, فاحتيج إلى الصبر في ذلك احتسابا, ورجاء لثواب الله [تعالى] الذي  منه النصر والمعونة, التي وعدها الصابرين. 
   ( أُولَئِكَ ) أي: المتصفون بما ذكر من العقائد الحسنة, والأعمال التي  هي آثار الإيمان, وبرهانه ونوره, والأخلاق التي هي جمال الإنسان وحقيقة  الإنسانية، فأولئك هم ( الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا ) في إيمانهم, لأن أعمالهم صدقت  إيمانهم، ( وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُتَّقُونَ ) لأنهم تركوا المحظور, وفعلوا  المأمور؛ لأن هذه الأمور مشتملة على كل خصال الخير, تضمنا ولزوما, لأن  الوفاء بالعهد, يدخل فيه الدين كله، ولأن العبادات المنصوص عليها في هذه  الآية أكبر العبادات، ومن قام بها, كان بما سواها أقوم, فهؤلاء هم الأبرار  الصادقون المتقون. 
  وقد علم ما رتب الله على هذه الأمور الثلاثة, من الثواب الدنيوي والأخروي, مما لا يمكن تفصيله في [مثل] هذا الموضع. 
       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِصَاصُ فِي  الْقَتْلَى الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ وَالْعَبْدُ بِالْعَبْدِ وَالأُنْثَى  بِالأُنْثَى فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ فَاتِّبَاعٌ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَأَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ذَلِكَ تَخْفِيفٌ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَرَحْمَةٌ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ     (178)        وَلَكُمْ فِي الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ     (179)   . 
  يمتن تعالى على عباده المؤمنين, بأنه فرض عليهم ( الْقِصَاصُ فِي  الْقَتْلَى ) أي: المساواة فيه, وأن يقتل القاتل على الصفة, التي قتل عليها  المقتول, إقامة للعدل والقسط بين العباد. 
  وتوجيه الخطاب لعموم المؤمنين, فيه دليل على أنه يجب عليهم كلهم، حتى  أولياء القاتل حتى القاتل بنفسه إعانة ولي المقتول, إذا طلب القصاص وتمكينه    من القاتل, وأنه لا يجوز لهم أن يحولوا بين هذا الحد, ويمنعوا الولي من  الاقتصاص, كما عليه عادة الجاهلية, ومن أشبههم من إيواء المحدثين. 
  ثم بيَّن تفصيل ذلك فقال: ( الْحُرُّ بِالْحُرِّ ) يدخل بمنطوقها,  الذكر بالذكر، ( وَالأنْثَى بِالأنْثَى ) والأنثى بالذكر, والذكر بالأنثى,  فيكون منطوقها مقدما على مفهوم قوله: " الأنثى بالأنثى "مع دلالة السنة,  على أن الذكر يقتل بالأنثى، وخرج من عموم هذا الأبوان وإن علوا، فلا يقتلان  بالولد, لورود السنة بذلك، مع أن في قوله: ( الْقِصَاصُ ) ما يدل على أنه  ليس من العدل, أن يقتل الوالد بولده، ولأن في قلب الوالد من الشفقة  والرحمة, ما يمنعه من القتل لولده إلا بسبب اختلال في عقله, أو أذية شديدة  جدا من الولد له. 
  وخرج من العموم أيضا, الكافر بالسنة, مع أن الآية في خطاب المؤمنين خاصة. 
  وأيضا فليس من العدل أن يقتل ولي الله بعدوه، والعبد بالعبد, ذكرا كان  أو أنثى, تساوت قيمتهما أو اختلفت، ودل بمفهومها على أن الحر, لا يقتل  بالعبد, لكونه غير مساو له، والأنثى بالأنثى, أخذ بمفهومها بعض أهل العلم  فلم يجز قتل الرجل بالمرأة, وتقدم وجه ذلك. 
  وفي هذه الآية دليل على أن الأصل وجوب القود في القتل, وأن الدية بدل  عنه، فلهذا قال: ( فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ شَيْءٌ ) أي: عفا ولي  المقتول عن القاتل إلى الدية, أو عفا بعض الأولياء, فإنه يسقط القصاص, وتجب  الدية, وتكون الخيرة في القود واختيار الدية إلى الولي. 
  فإذا عفا عنه وجب على الولي, [أي: ولي المقتول] أن يتبع القاتل (  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) من غير أن يشق عليه, ولا يحمله ما لا يطيق, بل يحسن  الاقتضاء والطلب, ولا يحرجه. 
  وعلى القاتل ( أَدَاءٌ إِلَيْهِ بِإِحْسَانٍ ) من غير مطل ولا نقص, ولا  إساءة فعلية أو قولية, فهل جزاء الإحسان إليه بالعفو, إلا الإحسان بحسن  القضاء، وهذا مأمور به في كل ما ثبت في ذمم الناس للإنسان، مأمور من له  الحق بالاتباع بالمعروف، ومن عليه الحق, بالأداء بإحسان . 
  وفي قوله: ( فَمَنْ عُفِيَ لَهُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ ) ترقيق وحث على العفو إلى الدية، وأحسن من ذلك العفو مجانا. 
  وفي قوله: ( أَخِيهِ ) دليل على أن القاتل لا يكفر, لأن المراد بالأخوة  هنا أخوة الإيمان, فلم يخرج بالقتل منها، ومن باب أولى أن سائر المعاصي  التي هي دون الكفر, لا يكفر بها فاعلها, وإنما ينقص بذلك إيمانه. 
  وإذا عفا أولياء المقتول, أو عفا بعضهم, احتقن دم القاتل, وصار معصوما  منهم ومن غيرهم, ولهذا قال: ( فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ) أي:   < 1-85 >   بعد العفو ( فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) أي: في الآخرة، وأما قتله وعدمه, فيؤخذ مما تقدم, لأنه قتل مكافئا له, فيجب قتله بذلك. 
  وأما من فسر العذاب الأليم بالقتل, فإن الآية تدل على أنه يتعين قتله,  ولا يجوز العفو عنه, وبذلك قال بعض العلماء والصحيح الأول, لأن جنايته لا  تزيد على جناية غيره. 
  ثم بين تعالى حكمته العظيمة في مشروعية القصاص فقال: ( وَلَكُمْ فِي  الْقِصَاصِ حَيَاةٌ ) أي: تنحقن بذلك الدماء, وتنقمع به الأشقياء, لأن من  عرف أنه مقتول إذا قتل, لا يكاد يصدر منه القتل, وإذا رئي القاتل مقتولا  انذعر بذلك غيره وانزجر, فلو كانت عقوبة القاتل غير القتل, لم يحصل انكفاف  الشر, الذي يحصل بالقتل، وهكذا سائر الحدود الشرعية, فيها من النكاية  والانزجار, ما يدل على حكمة الحكيم الغفار، ونكَّر " الحياة "لإفادة  التعظيم والتكثير. 
  ولما كان هذا الحكم, لا يعرف حقيقته, إلا أهل العقول الكاملة والألباب  الثقيلة, خصهم بالخطاب دون غيرهم، وهذا يدل على أن الله تعالى, يحب من  عباده, أن يعملوا أفكارهم وعقولهم, في تدبر ما في أحكامه من الحكم,  والمصالح الدالة على كماله, وكمال حكمته وحمده, وعدله ورحمته الواسعة، وأن  من كان بهذه المثابة فقد استحق المدح بأنه من ذوي الألباب الذين وجه إليهم  الخطاب, وناداهم رب الأرباب, وكفى بذلك فضلا وشرفا لقوم يعقلون. 
  وقوله: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) وذلك أن من عرف ربه وعرف ما في دينه  وشرعه من الأسرار العظيمة والحكم البديعة والآيات الرفيعة, أوجب له ذلك أن  ينقاد لأمر الله, ويعظم معاصيه فيتركها, فيستحق بذلك أن يكون من المتقين. 
       كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ إِنْ تَرَكَ خَيْرًا  الْوَصِيَّةُ لِلْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا  عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ     (180)        فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ بَعْدَمَا سَمِعَهُ فَإِنَّمَا إِثْمُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (181)   .  
أي: فرض الله عليكم, يا معشر المؤمنين ( إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَكُمُ  الْمَوْتُ ) أي: أسبابه, كالمرض المشرف على الهلاك, وحضور أسباب المهالك،  وكان قد ( تَرَكَ خَيْرًا ) [أي: مالا] وهو المال الكثير عرفا, فعليه أن  يوصي لوالديه وأقرب الناس إليه بالمعروف, على قدر حاله من غير سرف, ولا  اقتصار على الأبعد, دون الأقرب، بل يرتبهم على القرب والحاجة, ولهذا أتى  فيه بأفعل التفضيل. 
  وقوله: ( حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ ) دل على وجوب ذلك, لأن الحق هو: الثابت، وقد جعله الله من موجبات التقوى. 
  واعلم أن جمهور المفسرين يرون أن هذه الآية منسوخة بآية المواريث،  وبعضهم يرى أنها في الوالدين والأقربين غير الوارثين, مع أنه لم يدل على  التخصيص بذلك دليل، والأحسن في هذا أن يقال: إن هذه الوصية للوالدين  والأقربين مجملة, ردها الله تعالى إلى العرف الجاري. 
  ثم إن الله تعالى قدر للوالدين الوارثين وغيرهما من الأقارب الوارثين  هذا المعروف في آيات المواريث, بعد أن كان مجملا وبقي الحكم فيمن لم يرثوا  من الوالدين الممنوعين من الإرث وغيرهما ممن حجب بشخص أو وصف, فإن الإنسان  مأمور بالوصية لهؤلاء وهم أحق الناس ببره، وهذا القول تتفق عليه الأمة,  ويحصل به الجمع بين القولين المتقدمين, لأن كلا من القائلين بهما كل منهم  لحظ ملحظا, واختلف المورد. 
  فبهذا الجمع, يحصل الاتفاق, والجمع بين الآيات, لأنه  مهما أمكن الجمع كان أحسن من ادعاء النسخ, الذي لم يدل عليه دليل صحيح. 
  ولما كان الموصي قد يمتنع من الوصية, لما يتوهمه أن من بعده, قد يبدل  ما وصى به قال تعالى: ( فَمَنْ بَدَّلَهُ ) أي: الإيصاء للمذكورين أو غيرهم  ( بَعْدَمَا سَمِعَهُ ) [أي:] بعدما عقله, وعرف طرقه وتنفيذه، (  فَإِنَّمَا إِثْمُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يُبَدِّلُونَهُ ) وإلا فالموصي وقع  أجره على الله, وإنما الإثم على المبدل المغير. 
   ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ ) يسمع سائر الأصوات, ومنه سماعه لمقالة  الموصي ووصيته، فينبغي له أن يراقب من يسمعه ويراه, وأن لا يجور في وصيته، (  عَلِيمٌ ) بنيته, وعليم بعمل الموصى إليه، فإذا اجتهد الموصي, وعلم الله  من نيته ذلك, أثابه ولو أخطأ، وفيه التحذير للموصى إليه من التبديل، فإن  الله عليم به, مطلع على ما فعله, فليحذر من الله، هذا حكم الوصية العادلة. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (28)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(182)الى الأية(186)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


       فَمَنْ خَافَ مِنْ مُوصٍ جَنَفًا أَوْ إِثْمًا فَأَصْلَحَ بَيْنَهُمْ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (182)   . 
  وأما الوصية التي فيها حيف وجنف, وإثم، فينبغي لمن حضر الموصي وقت الوصية بها, أن ينصحه بما هو الأحسن والأعدل, وأن ينهاه   < 1-86 >   عن الجور والجنف, وهو: الميل بها عن خطأ, من غير تعمد, والإثم: وهو التعمد لذلك. 
  فإن لم يفعل ذلك, فينبغي له أن يصلح بين الموصى إليهم, ويتوصل إلى  العدل بينهم على وجه التراضي والمصالحة, ووعظهم بتبرئة ذمة ميتهم فهذا قد  فعل معروفا عظيما, وليس عليهم إثم, كما على مبدل الوصية الجائزة، ولهذا  قال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ ) أي: يغفر جميع الزلات, ويصفح عن التبعات  لمن تاب إليه, ومنه مغفرته لمن غض من نفسه, وترك بعض حقه لأخيه, لأن من  سامح, سامحه الله، غفور لميتهم الجائر في وصيته, إذا احتسبوا بمسامحة بعضهم  بعضا لأجل براءة ذمته، رحيم بعباده, حيث شرع لهم كل أمر به يتراحمون  ويتعاطفون، فدلت هذه الآيات على الحث على الوصية, وعلى بيان من هي له, وعلى  وعيد المبدل للوصية العادلة, والترغيب في الإصلاح في الوصية الجائرة. 
       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ كَمَا كُتِبَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ     (183)        أَيَّامًا مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ  فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ فِدْيَةٌ  طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ فَمَنْ تَطَوَّعَ خَيْرًا فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَهُ وَأَنْ  تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ     (184)        شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ  وَبَيِّنَاتٍ مِنَ الْهُدَى وَالْفُرْقَانِ فَمَنْ شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ  الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ وَمَنْ كَانَ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ  مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ  بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ وَلِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ عَلَى  مَا هَدَاكُمْ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ     (185)   . 
  يخبر تعالى بما منَّ به على عباده, بأنه فرض عليهم الصيام, كما فرضه  على الأمم السابقة, لأنه من الشرائع والأوامر التي هي مصلحة للخلق في كل  زمان. 
  وفيه تنشيط لهذه الأمة, بأنه ينبغي لكم أن تنافسوا غيركم في تكميل  الأعمال, والمسارعة إلى صالح الخصال, وأنه ليس من الأمور الثقيلة, التي  اختصيتم بها. 
  ثم ذكر تعالى حكمته في مشروعية الصيام فقال: ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ )  فإن الصيام من أكبر أسباب التقوى, لأن فيه امتثال أمر الله واجتناب نهيه. 
  فمما اشتمل عليه من التقوى: أن الصائم يترك ما حرم الله عليه من الأكل  والشرب والجماع ونحوها, التي تميل إليها نفسه, متقربا بذلك إلى الله, راجيا  بتركها, ثوابه، فهذا من التقوى. 
  ومنها: أن الصائم يدرب نفسه على مراقبة الله تعالى, فيترك ما تهوى  نفسه, مع قدرته عليه, لعلمه باطلاع الله عليه، ومنها: أن الصيام يضيق مجاري  الشيطان, فإنه يجري من ابن آدم مجرى الدم, فبالصيام, يضعف نفوذه, وتقل منه  المعاصي، ومنها: أن الصائم في الغالب, تكثر طاعته, والطاعات من خصال  التقوى، ومنها: أن الغني إذا ذاق ألم الجوع, أوجب له ذلك, مواساة الفقراء  المعدمين, وهذا من خصال التقوى. 
  ولما ذكر أنه فرض عليهم الصيام, أخبر أنه أيام معدودات, أي: قليلة في غاية السهولة. 
  ثم سهل تسهيلا آخر. فقال: ( فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ عَلَى  سَفَرٍ فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ أُخَرَ ) وذلك للمشقة, في الغالب, رخص  الله لهما, في الفطر. 
  ولما كان لا بد من حصول مصلحة الصيام لكل مؤمن, أمرهما أن يقضياه في أيام أخر إذا زال المرض, وانقضى السفر, وحصلت الراحة. 
  وفي قوله: ( فَعِدَّةٌ مِنْ أَيَّامٍ ) فيه دليل على أنه يقضي عدد أيام  رمضان, كاملا كان, أو ناقصا, وعلى أنه يجوز أن يقضي أياما قصيرة باردة, عن  أيام طويلة حارة كالعكس. 
  وقوله: ( وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ ) أي: يطيقون الصيام (  فِدْيَةٌ ) عن كل يوم يفطرونه ( طَعَامُ مِسْكِينٍ ) وهذا في ابتداء فرض  الصيام, لما كانوا غير معتادين للصيام, وكان فرضه حتما, فيه مشقة عليهم,  درجهم الرب الحكيم, بأسهل طريق، وخيَّر المطيق للصوم بين أن يصوم, وهو  أفضل, أو يطعم، ولهذا قال: ( وَأَنْ تَصُومُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ ) . 
  ثم بعد ذلك, جعل الصيام حتما على المطيق وغير المطيق, يفطر ويقضيه في  أيام أخر [وقيل: ( وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ يُطِيقُونَهُ ) أي: يتكلفونه، ويشق  عليهم مشقة غير محتملة, كالشيخ الكبير, فدية عن كل يوم مسكين  وهذا هو الصحيح] . 
   ( شَهْرُ رَمَضَانَ الَّذِي أُنزلَ فِيهِ الْقُرْآنُ ) أي: الصوم  المفروض عليكم, هو شهر رمضان, الشهر العظيم, الذي قد حصل لكم فيه من الله  الفضل العظيم، وهو القرآن الكريم, المشتمل على الهداية لمصالحكم الدينية  والدنيوية, وتبيين الحق بأوضح بيان, والفرقان بين الحق والباطل, والهدى  والضلال, وأهل السعادة وأهل الشقاوة. 
  فحقيق بشهر, هذا فضله, وهذا إحسان الله عليكم فيه, أن يكون موسما للعباد مفروضا فيه الصيام. 
  فلما قرره, وبين فضيلته, وحكمة الله تعالى في تخصيصه قال: ( فَمَنْ  شَهِدَ مِنْكُمُ الشَّهْرَ فَلْيَصُمْهُ ) هذا فيه تعيين الصيام على القادر  الصحيح الحاضر. 
  ولما كان النسخ للتخيير, بين الصيام والفداء خاصة, أعاد الرخصة للمريض  والمسافر, لئلا يتوهم أن الرخصة أيضا منسوخة [فقال] ( يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  بِكُمُ الْيُسْرَ وَلا يُرِيدُ بِكُمُ الْعُسْرَ ) أي: يريد الله تعالى أن  ييسر عليكم الطرق الموصلة إلى رضوانه أعظم تيسير, ويسهلها أشد  تسهيل، ولهذا كان جميع ما أمر الله به عباده في غاية   < 1-87 >   السهولة في أصله. 
  وإذا حصلت بعض العوارض الموجبة لثقله, سهَّله تسهيلا آخر, إما بإسقاطه, أو تخفيفه بأنواع التخفيفات. 
  وهذه جملة لا يمكن تفصيلها, لأن تفاصيلها, جميع الشرعيات, ويدخل فيها جميع الرخص والتخفيفات. 
   ( وَلِتُكْمِلُوا الْعِدَّةَ ) وهذا - والله أعلم - لئلا يتوهم متوهم,  أن صيام رمضان, يحصل المقصود منه ببعضه, دفع هذا الوهم بالأمر بتكميل  عدته، ويشكر الله [تعالى] عند إتمامه على توفيقه وتسهيله وتبيينه لعباده,  وبالتكبير عند انقضائه, ويدخل في ذلك التكبير عند رؤية هلال شوال إلى فراغ  خطبة العيد. 
       وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ  الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ     (186)   . 
  هذا جواب سؤال، سأل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعض أصحابه فقالوا: يا  رسول الله, أقريب ربنا فنناجيه, أم بعيد فنناديه؟ فنزل: ( وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ  عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ ) لأنه تعالى, الرقيب الشهيد, المطلع  على السر وأخفى, يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور, فهو قريب أيضا من  داعيه, بالإجابة، ولهذا قال: ( أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ إِذَا دَعَانِ )  والدعاء نوعان: دعاء عبادة, ودعاء مسألة. 
  والقرب نوعان: قرب بعلمه من كل خلقه, وقرب من عابديه وداعيه بالإجابة والمعونة والتوفيق. 
  فمن دعا ربه بقلب حاضر, ودعاء مشروع, ولم يمنع مانع من إجابة الدعاء,  كأكل الحرام ونحوه, فإن الله قد وعده بالإجابة، وخصوصا إذا أتى بأسباب  إجابة الدعاء, وهي الاستجابة لله تعالى بالانقياد لأوامره ونواهيه القولية  والفعلية, والإيمان به, الموجب للاستجابة، فلهذا قال: ( فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا  لِي وَلْيُؤْمِنُوا بِي لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْشُدُونَ ) أي: يحصل لهم الرشد الذي  هو الهداية للإيمان والأعمال الصالحة, ويزول عنهم الغي المنافي للإيمان  والأعمال الصالحة. ولأن الإيمان بالله والاستجابة لأمره, سبب لحصول العلم  كما قال تعالى:      يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ فُرْقَانًا       . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (29)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(187)الى الأية(190)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

 ثم قال تعالى:         أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ لَيْلَةَ الصِّيَامِ الرَّفَثُ إِلَى نِسَائِكُمْ هُنَّ  لِبَاسٌ لَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لِبَاسٌ لَهُنَّ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ  كُنْتُمْ تَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ فَتَابَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَعَفَا عَنْكُمْ  فَالآنَ بَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَابْتَغُوا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَكُلُوا  وَاشْرَبُوا حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمُ الْخَيْطُ الأَبْيَضُ مِنَ  الْخَيْطِ الأَسْوَدِ مِنَ الْفَجْرِ ثُمَّ أَتِمُّوا الصِّيَامَ إِلَى  اللَّيْلِ وَلا تُبَاشِرُوهُنَّ وَأَنْتُمْ عَاكِفُونَ فِي الْمَسَاجِدِ  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَقْرَبُوهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ  آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ     (187)   . 
   كان في أول فرض الصيام، يحرم على المسلمين في الليل بعد النوم الأكل والشرب  والجماع، فحصلت المشقة لبعضهم، فخفف الله تعالى عنهم ذلك، وأباح في ليالي  الصيام كلها الأكل والشرب والجماع، سواء نام أو لم ينم، لكونهم يختانون  أنفسهم بترك بعض ما أمروا به. 
   ( فتاب ) الله ( عليكم ) بأن وسع لكم أمرا كان - لولا توسعته - موجبا للإثم ( وعفا عنكم ) ما سلف من التخون. 
   ( فالآن ) بعد هذه الرخصة والسعة من الله ( باشروهن ) وطأ وقبلة ولمسا وغير ذلك. 
   ( وابتغوا ما كتب الله لكم ) أي: انووا في مباشرتكم لزوجاتكم التقرب  إلى الله تعالى والمقصود الأعظم من الوطء، وهو حصول الذرية وإعفاف فرجه  وفرج زوجته، وحصول مقاصد النكاح. 
  ومما كتب الله لكم ليلة القدر، الموافقة لليالي صيام رمضان، فلا ينبغي  لكم أن تشتغلوا بهذه اللذة عنها وتضيعوها، فاللذة مدركة، وليلة القدر إذا  فاتت لم تدرك. 
   ( وكلوا واشربوا حتى يتبين لكم الخيط الأبيض من الخيط الأسود من الفجر  ) هذا غاية للأكل والشرب والجماع، وفيه أنه إذا أكل ونحوه شاكا في طلوع  الفجر فلا بأس عليه. 
  وفيه: دليل على استحباب السحور للأمر، وأنه يستحب تأخيره أخذا من معنى رخصة الله وتسهيله على العباد. 
  وفيه أيضا دليل على أنه يجوز أن يدركه الفجر وهو جنب من الجماع قبل أن  يغتسل، ويصح صيامه، لأن لازم إباحة الجماع إلى طلوع الفجر، أن يدركه الفجر  وهو جنب، ولازم الحق حق. 
   ( ثم ) إذا طلع الفجر ( أتموا الصيام ) أي: الإمساك عن المفطرات ( إلى  الليل ) وهو غروب الشمس ولما كان إباحة الوطء في ليالي الصيام ليست إباحته    عامة لكل أحد، فإن المعتكف لا يحل له ذلك، استثناه بقوله: ( ولا تباشروهن  وأنتم عاكفون في المساجد ) أي: وأنتم متصفون بذلك، ودلت الآية على مشروعية  الاعتكاف، وهو لزوم المسجد لطاعة الله [تعالى]، وانقطاعا إليه، وأن  الاعتكاف لا يصح إلا في المسجد. 
  ويستفاد من تعريف المساجد، أنها المساجد المعروفة عندهم، وهي التي تقام فيها الصلوات الخمس. 
  وفيه أن الوطء من مفسدات الاعتكاف. 
   ( تلك ) المذكورات - وهو تحريم الأكل والشرب والجماع ونحوه من  المفطرات في الصيام، وتحريم الفطر على غير المعذور، وتحريم الوطء على  المعتكف، ونحو ذلك من المحرمات ( حدود الله ) التي حدها لعباده، ونهاهم  عنها، فقال: ( فلا تقربوها ) أبلغ من قوله: " فلا تفعلوها "لأن القربان،  يشمل النهي عن فعل المحرم بنفسه، والنهي عن وسائله الموصلة   < 1-88 >   إليه. 
  والعبد مأمور بترك المحرمات، والبعد منها غاية ما يمكنه، وترك كل سبب  يدعو إليها، وأما الأوامر فيقول الله فيها: ( تلك حدود الله فلا تعتدوها )  فينهى عن مجاوزتها. 
   ( كذلك ) أي: بيَّن [الله] لعباده الأحكام السابقة أتم تبيين، وأوضحها لهم أكمل إيضاح. 
   ( يبين الله آياته للناس لعلهم يتقون ) فإنهم إذا بان لهم الحق  اتبعوه، وإذا تبين لهم الباطل اجتنبوه، فإن الإنسان قد يفعل المحرم على وجه  الجهل بأنه محرم، ولو علم تحريمه لم يفعله، فإذا بين الله للناس آياته، لم  يبق لهم عذر ولا حجة، فكان ذلك سببا للتقوى. 
       وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتُدْلُوا بِهَا  إِلَى الْحُكَّامِ لِتَأْكُلُوا فَرِيقًا مِنْ أَمْوَالِ النَّاسِ  بِالإِثْمِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ     (188)   . 
  أي: ولا تأخذوا أموالكم أي: أموال غيركم، أضافها إليهم, لأنه ينبغي  للمسلم أن يحب لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه, ويحترم ماله كما يحترم ماله؛ ولأن أكله  لمال غيره يجرئ غيره على أكل ماله عند القدرة. 
  ولما كان أكلها نوعين: نوعا بحق, ونوعا بباطل, وكان المحرم إنما هو  أكلها بالباطل, قيده تعالى بذلك، ويدخل في ذلك أكلها على وجه الغصب والسرقة  والخيانة في وديعة أو عارية, أو نحو ذلك، ويدخل فيه أيضا, أخذها على وجه  المعاوضة, بمعاوضة محرمة, كعقود الربا, والقمار كلها, فإنها من أكل المال  بالباطل, لأنه ليس في مقابلة عوض مباح، ويدخل في ذلك أخذها بسبب غش في  البيع والشراء والإجارة, ونحوها، ويدخل في ذلك استعمال الأجراء وأكل  أجرتهم، وكذلك أخذهم أجرة على عمل لم يقوموا بواجبه، ويدخل في ذلك أخذ  الأجرة على العبادات والقربات التي لا تصح حتى يقصد بها وجه الله تعالى،  ويدخل في ذلك الأخذ من الزكوات والصدقات, والأوقاف، والوصايا, لمن ليس له  حق منها, أو فوق حقه. 
  فكل هذا ونحوه, من أكل المال بالباطل, فلا يحل ذلك بوجه من الوجوه، حتى  ولو حصل فيه النزاع وحصل الارتفاع إلى حاكم الشرع, وأدلى من يريد أكلها  بالباطل بحجة, غلبت حجة المحق, وحكم له الحاكم بذلك، فإن حكم الحاكم, لا  يبيح محرما, ولا يحلل حراما, إنما يحكم على نحو مما يسمع, وإلا فحقائق  الأمور باقية، فليس في حكم الحاكم للمبطل راحة, ولا شبهة, ولا استراحة. 
  فمن أدلى إلى الحاكم بحجة باطلة, وحكم له بذلك, فإنه لا يحل له, ويكون  آكلا لمال غيره, بالباطل والإثم, وهو عالم بذلك. فيكون أبلغ في عقوبته,  وأشد في نكاله. 
  وعلى هذا فالوكيل إذا علم أن موكله مبطل في دعواه, لم يحل له أن يخاصم عن الخائن كما قال تعالى:      وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا       . 
       يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَهِلَّةِ قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ  وَالْحَجِّ وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا  وَلَكِنَّ الْبِرَّ مَنِ اتَّقَى وَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ أَبْوَابِهَا  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ     (189)   . 
  يقول   تعالى: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأهِلَّةِ ) جمع - هلال - ما فائدتها  وحكمتها؟ أو عن ذاتها، ( قُلْ هِيَ مَوَاقِيتُ لِلنَّاسِ ) أي: جعلها الله  تعالى بلطفه ورحمته على هذا التدبير يبدو الهلال ضعيفا في أول الشهر, ثم  يتزايد إلى نصفه, ثم يشرع في النقص إلى كماله, وهكذا, ليعرف الناس بذلك,  مواقيت عباداتهم من الصيام, وأوقات الزكاة, والكفارات, وأوقات الحج. 
  ولما كان الحج يقع في أشهر معلومات, ويستغرق أوقاتا كثيرة قال: (  وَالْحَجِّ ) وكذلك تعرف بذلك, أوقات الديون المؤجلات, ومدة الإجارات, ومدة  العدد والحمل, وغير ذلك مما هو من حاجات الخلق، فجعله تعالى, حسابا, يعرفه  كل أحد, من صغير, وكبير, وعالم, وجاهل، فلو كان الحساب بالسنة الشمسية, لم  يعرفه إلا النادر من الناس. 
   ( وَلَيْسَ الْبِرُّ بِأَنْ تَأْتُوا الْبُيُوتَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهَا )  وهذا كما كان الأنصار وغيرهم من العرب, إذا أحرموا, لم يدخلوا البيوت من  أبوابها, تعبدا بذلك, وظنا أنه بر. فأخبر الله أنه ليس ببر   لأن الله تعالى, لم يشرعه لهم، وكل من تعبد بعبادة لم يشرعها الله ولا  رسوله, فهو متعبد ببدعة، وأمرهم أن يأتوا البيوت من أبوابها لما فيه من  السهولة عليهم, التي هي قاعدة من قواعد الشرع. 
  ويستفاد من إشارة الآية أنه ينبغي في كل أمر من الأمور, أن يأتيه  الإنسان من الطريق السهل القريب, الذي قد جعل له موصلا فالآمر بالمعروف,  والناهي عن المنكر, ينبغي أن ينظر في حالة المأمور, ويستعمل معه الرفق  والسياسة, التي بها يحصل المقصود أو بعضه، والمتعلم والمعلم, ينبغي أن يسلك  أقرب طريق وأسهله, يحصل به مقصوده، وهكذا كل من حاول أمرا من الأمور وأتاه  من أبوابه وثابر عليه,   < 1-89 >   فلا بد أن يحصل له المقصود بعون الملك المعبود. 
   ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) هذا هو البر الذي أمر الله به, وهو لزوم تقواه  على الدوام, بامتثال أوامره, واجتناب نواهيه, فإنه سبب للفلاح, الذي هو  الفوز بالمطلوب, والنجاة من المرهوب، فمن لم يتق الله تعالى, لم يكن له  سبيل إلى الفلاح, ومن اتقاه, فاز بالفلاح والنجاح. 
       وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ     (190)   .  
هذه الآيات, تتضمن الأمر بالقتال في سبيل الله, وهذا كان بعد  الهجرة إلى المدينة, لما قوي المسلمون للقتال, أمرهم الله به, بعد ما كانوا  مأمورين بكف أيديهم، وفي تخصيص القتال ( فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) حث على  الإخلاص, ونهي عن الاقتتال في الفتن بين المسلمين. 
   ( الَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ ) أي: الذين هم مستعدون لقتالكم, وهم المكلفون الرجال, غير الشيوخ الذين لا رأي لهم ولا قتال. 
  والنهي عن الاعتداء, يشمل أنواع الاعتداء كلها, من قتل من لا يقاتل, من  النساء, والمجانين والأطفال, والرهبان ونحوهم والتمثيل بالقتلى, وقتل  الحيوانات, وقطع الأشجار [ونحوها], لغير مصلحة تعود للمسلمين. 
  ومن الاعتداء, مقاتلة من تقبل منهم الجزية إذا بذلوها, فإن ذلك لا يجوز. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (30)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(191)الى الأية(196)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

*
 وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ  حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ وَأَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَخْرَجُوكُمْ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَشَدُّ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا تُقَاتِلُوهُمْ عِنْدَ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ حَتَّى يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِيهِ فَإِنْ قَاتَلُوكُمْ  فَاقْتُلُوهُمْ كَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ (191) فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (192) وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَلا عُدْوَانَ إِلا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ (193)  . 
 ( وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ ) هذا أمر بقتالهم, أينما  وجدوا في كل وقت, وفي كل زمان قتال مدافعة, وقتال مهاجمة ثم استثنى من هذا  العموم قتالهم ( عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ) وأنه لا يجوز إلا أن  يبدأوا بالقتال, فإنهم يقاتلون جزاء لهم على اعتدائهم، وهذا مستمر في كل  وقت, حتى ينتهوا عن كفرهم فيسلموا, فإن الله يتوب عليهم, ولو حصل منهم ما  حصل من الكفر بالله والشرك في المسجد الحرام, وصد الرسول والمؤمنين عنه  وهذا من رحمته وكرمه بعباده. 
 ولما كان القتال عند المسجد الحرام, يتوهم أنه مفسدة في هذا البلد  الحرام, أخبر تعالى أن المفسدة بالفتنة عنده بالشرك, والصد عن دينه, أشد من  مفسدة القتل, فليس عليكم - أيها المسلمون - حرج في قتالهم. 
 ويستدل بهذه  الآية على القاعدة المشهورة، وهي: أنه يرتكب أخف المفسدتين, لدفع أعلاهما. 
 ثم ذكر تعالى المقصود من القتال في سبيله, وأنه ليس المقصود به, سفك  دماء الكفار, وأخذ أموالهم، ولكن المقصود به أن ( يَكُونَ الدِّينُ لِلَّهِ  ) تعالى, فيظهر دين الله [تعالى], على سائر الأديان, ويدفع كل ما يعارضه,  من الشرك وغيره, وهو المراد بالفتنة، فإذا حصل هذا المقصود, فلا قتل ولا  قتال، ( فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا ) عن قتالكم عند المسجد الحرام ( فَلا عُدْوَانَ  إِلا عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي: فليس عليهم منكم اعتداء, إلا من ظلم منهم,  فإنه يستحق المعاقبة, بقدر ظلمه. 
 الشَّهْرُ  الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنِ  اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى  عَلَيْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ  الْمُتَّقِينَ (194)  . 
 يقول تعالى: ( الشَّهْرُ الْحَرَامُ بِالشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ ) يحتمل أن  يكون المراد به ما وقع من صد المشركين للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه  عام الحديبية, عن الدخول لمكة, وقاضوهم على دخولها من قابل, وكان الصد  والقضاء في شهر حرام, وهو ذو القعدة, فيكون هذا بهذا، فيكون فيه, تطييب  لقلوب الصحابة, بتمام نسكهم, وكماله. 
 ويحتمل أن يكون المعنى: إنكم إن قاتلتموهم في الشهر الحرام   فقد قاتلوكم فيه, وهم المعتدون, فليس عليكم في ذلك حرج، وعلى هذا فيكون  قوله: ( وَالْحُرُمَاتُ قِصَاصٌ ) من باب عطف العام على الخاص، أي: كل شيء  يحترم من شهر حرام, أو بلد حرام, أو إحرام, أو ما هو أعم من ذلك, جميع ما  أمر الشرع باحترامه, فمن تجرأ عليها فإنه يقتص منه، فمن قاتل في الشهر  الحرام, قوتل، ومن هتك البلد الحرام, أخذ منه الحد, ولم يكن له حرمة، ومن  قتل مكافئا له قتل به, ومن جرحه أو قطع عضوا, منه, اقتص منه، ومن أخذ مال  غيره المحترم, أخذ منه بدله، ولكن هل لصاحب الحق أن يأخذ من ماله بقدر حقه  أم لا؟ خلاف بين العلماء, الراجح من ذلك, أنه إن كان سبب الحق ظاهرا  كالضيف, إذا لم يقره غيره, والزوجة, والقريب إذا امتنع من تجب عليه النفقة  [من الإنفاق عليه] فإنه يجوز أخذه من ماله. 
  وإن كان السبب خفيا, كمن جحد دين غيره, أو خانه في وديعة, أو سرق منه  ونحو ذلك, فإنه لا يجوز له أن يأخذ من ماله مقابلة له, جمعا بين الأدلة,  ولهذا قال تعالى, تأكيدا وتقوية لما تقدم: ( فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ  فَاعْتَدُوا عَلَيْهِ بِمِثْلِ مَا اعْتَدَى عَلَيْكُمْ ) هذا تفسير لصفة  المقاصة, وأنها هي المماثلة في مقابلة المعتدي. 
 ولما كانت النفوس - في الغالب - لا تقف على حدها إذا رخص لها في  المعاقبة لطلبها التشفي, أمر تعالى بلزوم تقواه, التي هي الوقوف عند حدوده,  وعدم تجاوزها, وأخبر تعالى أنه ( مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ ) أي: بالعون,  والنصر, والتأييد, والتوفيق. 
 ومن كان الله معه, حصل له السعادة الأبدية، ومن لم يلزم التقوى تخلى عنه  وليه, وخذله, فوكله إلى نفسه فصار هلاكه أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد. 
 وَأَنْفِقُوا  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ  وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ (195)  . 
 يأمر تعالى عباده بالنفقة في سبيله, وهو إخراج الأموال في الطرق الموصلة  إلى الله، وهي كل طرق الخير, من صدقة على مسكين, أو قريب, أو إنفاق على من  تجب مؤنته. 
 وأعظم ذلك وأول ما دخل في ذلك الإنفاق في الجهاد في سبيل الله، فإن  النفقة فيه جهاد بالمال, وهو فرض كالجهاد بالبدن، وفيها من المصالح  العظيمة, الإعانة على تقوية المسلمين, وعلى توهية الشرك وأهله, وعلى إقامة  دين الله وإعزازه، فالجهاد في سبيل الله لا يقوم إلا على ساق النفقة،  فالنفقة له كالروح, لا يمكن وجوده بدونها، وفي ترك الإنفاق في سبيل الله,  إبطال للجهاد, وتسليط للأعداء, وشدة تكالبهم، فيكون قوله تعالى: ( وَلا  تُلْقُوا بِأَيْدِيكُمْ إِلَى التَّهْلُكَةِ ) كالتعليل لذلك، والإلقاء  باليد إلى التهلكة يرجع إلى أمرين: ترك ما أمر به العبد, إذا كان تركه  موجبا أو مقاربا لهلاك البدن أو الروح، وفعل ما هو سبب موصل إلى تلف النفس  أو الروح, فيدخل تحت ذلك أمور كثيرة، فمن ذلك, ترك الجهاد في سبيل الله, أو  النفقة فيه, الموجب لتسلط الأعداء، ومن ذلك تغرير الإنسان بنفسه في مقاتلة  أو سفر مخوف, أو محل مسبعة أو حيات, أو يصعد شجرا أو بنيانا خطرا, أو يدخل  تحت شيء فيه خطر ونحو ذلك، فهذا ونحوه, ممن ألقى بيده إلى التهلكة. 
 ومن الإلقاء باليد إلى التهلكة  الإقامة على معاصي الله, واليأس من التوبة، ومنها ترك ما أمر الله به من الفرائض, التي في تركها هلاك للروح والدين. 
 ولما كانت النفقة في سبيل الله نوعا من أنواع الإحسان, أمر بالإحسان  عموما فقال: ( وَأَحْسِنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) وهذا  يشمل جميع أنواع الإحسان, لأنه لم يقيده بشيء دون شيء، فيدخل فيه الإحسان  بالمال كما تقدم. 
 ويدخل فيه الإحسان بالجاه, بالشفاعات ونحو ذلك، ويدخل في ذلك, الإحسان  بالأمر بالمعروف, والنهي عن المنكر, وتعليم العلم النافع، ويدخل في ذلك  قضاء حوائج الناس, من تفريج كرباتهم وإزالة شداتهم, وعيادة مرضاهم, وتشييع  جنائزهم, وإرشاد ضالهم, وإعانة من يعمل عملا والعمل لمن لا يحسن العمل ونحو  ذلك, مما هو من الإحسان الذي أمر الله به، ويدخل في الإحسان أيضا, الإحسان  في عبادة الله تعالى, وهو كما ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أن تعبد  الله كأنك تراه, فإن لم تكن تراه, فإنه يراك " 
 فمن اتصف بهذه الصفات, كان من الذين قال الله فيهم:  لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ  وكان الله معه يسدده ويرشده ويعينه على كل أموره. 
 ولما فرغ تعالى من [ذكر] أحكام الصيام فالجهاد, ذكر أحكام الحج فقال: 
 وَأَتِمُّوا  الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ لِلَّهِ فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ  مِنَ الْهَدْيِ وَلا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ  مَحِلَّهُ فَمَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ مَرِيضًا أَوْ بِهِ أَذًى مِنْ رَأْسِهِ  فَفِدْيَةٌ مِنْ صِيَامٍ أَوْ صَدَقَةٍ أَوْ نُسُكٍ فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ  فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ  الْهَدْيِ فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ فِي الْحَجِّ  وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ تِلْكَ عَشَرَةٌ كَامِلَةٌ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ (196)  . 
 يستدل بقوله [تعالى]: ( وَأَتِمُّوا الْحَجَّ وَالْعُمْرَةَ ) على أمور: 
 أحدها: وجوب الحج والعمرة, وفرضيتهما. 
 الثاني: وجوب إتمامهما بأركانهما, وواجباتهما, التي قد دل عليها فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقوله: " خذوا عني مناسككم " 
 الثالث: أن فيه حجة لمن قال بوجوب العمرة. 
 الرابع: أن الحج والعمرة يجب إتمامهما بالشروع فيهما, ولو كانا نفلا. 
 الخامس: الأمر بإتقانهما وإحسانهما, وهذا قدر زائد على فعل ما يلزم لهما. 
 السادس: وفيه الأمر بإخلاصهما لله تعالى. 
 السابع: أنه لا يخرج المحرم بهما بشيء من الأشياء حتى يكملهما, إلا بما  استثناه الله, وهو الحصر, فلهذا قال: ( فَإِنْ أُحْصِرْتُمْ ) أي: منعتم من  الوصول إلى البيت لتكميلهما, بمرض, أو ضلالة, أو عدو, ونحو ذلك من أنواع  الحصر, الذي هو المنع. 
 ( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ ) أي: فاذبحوا ما استيسر من الهدي,  وهو سبع بدنة, أو سبع بقرة, أو شاة يذبحها المحصر, ويحلق ويحل من إحرامه  بسبب الحصر كما فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه, لما صدهم المشركون عام الحديبية، فإن لم يجد الهدي, فليصم بدله عشرة أيام كما في المتمتع ثم يحل. 
 ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلا تَحْلِقُوا رُءُوسَكُمْ حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْهَدْيُ  مَحِلَّهُ ) وهذا من محظورات الإحرام, إزالة الشعر, بحلق أو غيره, لأن  المعنى واحد من الرأس, أو من البدن, لأن المقصود من ذلك, حصول الشعث والمنع  من الترفه بإزالته, وهو موجود في بقية الشعر. 
 وقاس كثير من العلماء على إزالة الشعر, تقليم الأظفار بجامع الترفه،  ويستمر المنع مما ذكر, حتى يبلغ الهدي محله, وهو يوم النحر، والأفضل أن  يكون الحلق بعد النحر, كما تدل عليه الآية. 
 ويستدل بهذه الآية على أن المتمتع إذا ساق الهدي, لم يتحلل من عمرته قبل  يوم النحر، فإذا طاف وسعى للعمرة, أحرم بالحج, ولم يكن له إحلال بسبب سوق  الهدي، وإنما منع تبارك وتعالى من ذلك, لما فيه من الذل والخضوع لله  والانكسار له, والتواضع الذي هو عين مصلحة العبد, وليس عليه في ذلك من ضرر،  فإذا حصل الضرر بأن كان به أذى من مرض, ينتفع بحلق رأسه له, أو قروح, أو  قمل ونحو ذلك فإنه يحل له أن يحلق رأسه, ولكن يكون عليه فدية من صيام ثلاثة  أيام, أو صدقة على ستة مساكين  أو نسك ما يجزئ في أضحية, فهو مخير، والنسك أفضل, فالصدقة, فالصيام. 
 ومثل هذا, كل ما كان في معنى ذلك, من تقليم الأظفار, أو تغطية الرأس, أو  لبس المخيط, أو الطيب, فإنه يجوز عند الضرورة, مع وجوب الفدية المذكورة  لأن القصد من الجميع, إزالة ما به يترفه. 
 ثم قال تعالى: ( فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ ) أي: بأن قدرتم على البيت من غير  مانع عدو وغيره، ( فَمَنْ تَمَتَّعَ بِالْعُمْرَةِ إِلَى الْحَجِّ ) بأن  توصل بها إليه, وانتفع بتمتعه بعد الفراغ منها. 
 ( فَمَا اسْتَيْسَرَ مِنَ الْهَدْيِ ) أي: فعليه ما تيسر من الهدي, وهو  ما يجزئ في أضحية، وهذا دم نسك, مقابلة لحصول النسكين له في سفرة واحدة,  ولإنعام الله عليه بحصول الانتفاع بالمتعة بعد فراغ العمرة, وقبل الشروع في  الحج، ومثلها القِران لحصول النسكين له. 
 ويدل مفهوم الآية, على أن المفرد للحج, ليس عليه هدي، ودلت الآية, على جواز, بل فضيلة المتعة, وعلى جواز فعلها في أشهر الحج. 
 ( فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ ) أي الهدي أو ثمنه ( فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ  فِي الْحَجِّ ) أول جوازها من حين الإحرام بالعمرة, وآخرها ثلاثة أيام بعد  النحر, أيام رمي الجمار, والمبيت بـ "منى" ولكن الأفضل منها, أن يصوم  السابع, والثامن, والتاسع، ( وَسَبْعَةٍ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ ) أي: فرغتم من  أعمال الحج, فيجوز فعلها في مكة, وفي الطريق, وعند وصوله إلى أهله. 
 ( ذَلِكَ ) المذكور من وجوب الهدي على المتمتع ( لِمَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ  أَهْلُهُ حَاضِرِي الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ ) بأن كان عند مسافة قصر فأكثر,  أو بعيدا عنه عرفا, فهذا الذي يجب عليه الهدي, لحصول النسكين له في سفر  واحد، وأما من كان أهله من حاضري المسجد الحرام, فليس عليه هدي لعدم الموجب  لذلك. 
 ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) أي: في جميع أموركم, بامتثال أوامره, واجتناب  نواهيه، ومن ذلك, امتثالكم, لهذه المأمورات, واجتناب هذه المحظورات  المذكورة في هذه الآية. 
 ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ ) أي: لمن عصاه, وهذا  هو الموجب للتقوى, فإن من خاف عقاب الله, انكف عما يوجب العقاب، كما أن من  رجا ثواب الله عمل لما يوصله إلى الثواب، وأما من لم يخف العقاب, ولم يرج  الثواب, اقتحم المحارم, وتجرأ على ترك الواجبات.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (31)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(197)الى الأية(202)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


       الْحَجُّ أَشْهُرٌ مَعْلُومَاتٌ فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ فَلا  رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ  خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ وَتَزَوَّدُوا فَإِنَّ خَيْرَ الزَّادِ  التَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ     (197)   . 
  يخبر تعالى أن ( الْحَجَّ ) واقع في ( أشهر معلومات ) عند المخاطبين,  مشهورات, بحيث لا تحتاج إلى تخصيص، كما احتاج الصيام إلى تعيين شهره, وكما  بين تعالى أوقات الصلوات الخمس. 
  وأما الحج فقد كان من ملة إبراهيم, التي لم تزل مستمرة في ذريته معروفة بينهم. 
  والمراد بالأشهر المعلومات عند جمهور العلماء: شوال, وذو القعدة, وعشر من ذي الحجة, فهي التي يقع فيها الإحرام بالحج غالبا. 
   ( فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ ) أي: أحرم به, لأن الشروع فيه يصيره فرضا, ولو كان نفلا. 
  واستدل بهذه الآية الشافعي ومن تابعه, على أنه لا يجوز الإحرام بالحج  قبل أشهره، قلت لو قيل: إن فيها دلالة لقول الجمهور, بصحة الإحرام [بالحج]  قبل أشهره لكان قريبا، فإن قوله: ( فَمَنْ فَرَضَ فِيهِنَّ الْحَجَّ ) دليل  على أن الفرض قد يقع في الأشهر المذكورة وقد لا يقع فيها, وإلا لم يقيده. 
  وقوله: ( فَلا رَفَثَ وَلا فُسُوقَ وَلا جِدَالَ فِي الْحَجِّ ) أي:  يجب أن تعظموا الإحرام بالحج, وخصوصا الواقع في أشهره, وتصونوه عن كل ما  يفسده أو ينقصه, من الرفث وهو الجماع ومقدماته الفعلية والقولية, خصوصا عند  النساء بحضرتهن. 
  والفسوق وهو: جميع المعاصي, ومنها محظورات الإحرام. 
  والجدال وهو: المماراة والمنازعة والمخاصمة, لكونها تثير الشر, وتوقع العداوة. 
  والمقصود من الحج, الذل   < 1-92 >    والانكسار لله, والتقرب إليه بما أمكن من القربات, والتنزه عن مقارفة  السيئات, فإنه بذلك يكون مبرورا والمبرور, ليس له جزاء إلا الجنة، وهذه  الأشياء وإن كانت ممنوعة في كل مكان وزمان, فإنها  يتغلظ المنع عنها في الحج. 
  واعلم أنه لا يتم التقرب إلى الله بترك المعاصي حتى يفعل الأوامر،  ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يَعْلَمْهُ اللَّهُ ) أتى  بـ " من "لتنصيص على العموم، فكل خير وقربة وعبادة, داخل في ذلك، أي: فإن  الله به عليم, وهذا يتضمن غاية الحث على أفعال الخير, وخصوصا في تلك البقاع  الشريفة والحرمات المنيفة, فإنه ينبغي تدارك ما أمكن تداركه فيها, من  صلاة, وصيام, وصدقة, وطواف, وإحسان قولي وفعلي. 
  ثم أمر تعالى بالتزود لهذا السفر المبارك, فإن التزود فيه الاستغناء عن  المخلوقين, والكف عن أموالهم, سؤالا واستشرافا، وفي الإكثار منه نفع  وإعانة للمسافرين, وزيادة قربة لرب العالمين، وهذا الزاد الذي المراد منه  إقامة البنية بلغة ومتاع. 
  وأما الزاد الحقيقي المستمر نفعه لصاحبه, في دنياه, وأخراه, فهو زاد  التقوى الذي هو زاد إلى دار القرار, وهو الموصل لأكمل لذة, وأجل نعيم دائم  أبدا، ومن ترك هذا الزاد, فهو المنقطع به الذي هو عرضة لكل شر, وممنوع من  الوصول إلى دار المتقين. فهذا مدح للتقوى. 
  ثم أمر بها أولي الألباب فقال: ( وَاتَّقُونِ يَا أُولِي الألْبَابِ )  أي: يا أهل العقول الرزينة, اتقوا ربكم الذي تقواه أعظم ما تأمر به العقول,  وتركها دليل على الجهل, وفساد الرأي. 
       لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا فَضْلا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَإِذَا  أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ  الْحَرَامِ وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ  لَمِنَ الضَّالِّينَ     (198)        ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (199)        فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمْ مَنَاسِكَكُمْ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَذِكْرِكُمْ  آبَاءَكُمْ أَوْ أَشَدَّ ذِكْرًا فَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا  آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنْ خَلاقٍ     (200)        وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً وَفِي الآخِرَةِ حَسَنَةً وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ     (201)        أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ     (202)   . 
  لما أمر تعالى بالتقوى, أخبر تعالى أن ابتغاء فضل الله بالتكسب في  مواسم الحج وغيره, ليس فيه حرج إذا لم يشغل عما يجب إذا كان المقصود هو  الحج, وكان الكسب حلالا منسوبا إلى فضل الله, لا منسوبا إلى حذق العبد,  والوقوف مع السبب, ونسيان المسبب, فإن هذا هو الحرج بعينه. 
  وفي قوله: ( فَإِذَا أَفَضْتُمْ مِنْ عَرَفَاتٍ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ عِنْدَ الْمَشْعَرِ الْحَرَامِ ) دلالة على أمور: 
  أحدها: الوقوف بعرفة, وأنه كان معروفا أنه ركن من أركان الحج، فالإفاضة من عرفات, لا تكون إلا بعد الوقوف. 
  الثاني: الأمر بذكر الله عند المشعر الحرام, وهو المزدلفة, وذلك أيضا  معروف, يكون ليلة النحر بائتا بها, وبعد صلاة الفجر, يقف في المزدلفة  داعيا, حتى يسفر جدا, ويدخل في ذكر الله عنده, إيقاع الفرائض والنوافل فيه.  
  الثالث: أن الوقوف بمزدلفة, متأخر عن الوقوف بعرفة, كما تدل عليه الفاء والترتيب. 
  الرابع, والخامس: أن عرفات ومزدلفة, كلاهما من مشاعر الحج المقصود فعلها, وإظهارها. 
  السادس: أن مزدلفة في الحرم, كما قيده بالحرام. 
  السابع: أن عرفة في الحل, كما هو مفهوم التقييد بـ " مزدلفة " 
   ( وَاذْكُرُوهُ كَمَا هَدَاكُمْ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ  الضَّالِّينَ ) أي: اذكروا الله تعالى كما منّ عليكم بالهداية بعد الضلال,  وكما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون، فهذه من أكبر النعم, التي يجب شكرها  ومقابلتها بذكر المنعم بالقلب واللسان. 
   ( ثُمَّ أَفِيضُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَفَاضَ النَّاسُ ) أي: ثم أفيضوا من  مزدلفة من حيث أفاض الناس, من لدن إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى الآن، والمقصود  من هذه الإفاضة كان معروفا عندهم, وهو رمي الجمار, وذبح الهدايا, والطواف,  والسعي, والمبيت بـ " منى "ليالي التشريق وتكميل باقي المناسك. 
  ولما كانت [هذه] الإفاضة, يقصد بها ما ذكر, والمذكورات آخر المناسك,  أمر تعالى عند الفراغ منها باستغفاره والإكثار من ذكره، فالاستغفار للخلل  الواقع من العبد, في أداء عبادته وتقصيره فيها، وذكر الله شكر الله على  إنعامه عليه بالتوفيق لهذه العبادة العظيمة والمنة الجسيمة. 
  وهكذا ينبغي للعبد, كلما فرغ من عبادة, أن يستغفر الله عن التقصير,  ويشكره على التوفيق, لا كمن يرى أنه قد أكمل العبادة, ومن بها على ربه,  وجعلت له محلا ومنزلة رفيعة, فهذا حقيق بالمقت, ورد الفعل، كما أن   < 1-93 >   الأول, حقيق بالقبول والتوفيق لأعمال أخر. 
  ثم أخبر تعالى عن أحوال الخلق, وأن الجميع يسألونه مطالبهم, ويستدفعونه  ما يضرهم, ولكن مقاصدهم تختلف، فمنهم: ( مَنْ يَقُولُ رَبَّنَا آتِنَا فِي  الدُّنْيَا ) أي: يسأله من مطالب الدنيا ما هو من شهواته, وليس له في  الآخرة من نصيب, لرغبته عنها, وقصر همته على الدنيا، ومنهم من يدعو الله  لمصلحة الدارين, ويفتقر إليه في مهمات دينه ودنياه، وكل من هؤلاء وهؤلاء,  لهم نصيب من كسبهم وعملهم, وسيجازيهم تعالى على حسب أعمالهم, وهماتهم  ونياتهم, جزاء دائرا بين العدل والفضل, يحمد عليه أكمل حمد وأتمه، وفي هذه  الآية دليل على أن الله يجيب دعوة كل داع, مسلما أو كافرا, أو فاسقا، ولكن  ليست إجابته دعاء من دعاه, دليلا على محبته له وقربه منه, إلا في مطالب  الآخرة ومهمات الدين. 
  والحسنة المطلوبة في الدنيا يدخل فيها كل ما يحسن وقعه عند العبد, من  رزق هنيء واسع حلال, وزوجة صالحة, وولد تقر به العين, وراحة, وعلم نافع,  وعمل صالح, ونحو ذلك, من المطالب المحبوبة والمباحة. 
  وحسنة الآخرة, هي السلامة من العقوبات, في القبر, والموقف, والنار,  وحصول رضا الله, والفوز بالنعيم المقيم, والقرب من الرب الرحيم، فصار هذا  الدعاء, أجمع دعاء وأكمله, وأولاه بالإيثار, ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يكثر من الدعاء به, والحث عليه. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (32)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(203)الى الأية(210)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


   وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْدُودَاتٍ فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي  يَوْمَيْنِ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ  لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ  تُحْشَرُونَ     (203)   . 

  يأمر تعالى بذكره في الأيام المعدودات, وهي أيام التشريق الثلاثة بعد  العيد, لمزيتها وشرفها, وكون بقية أحكام المناسك تفعل بها, ولكون الناس  أضيافا لله فيها, ولهذا حرم صيامها، فللذكر فيها مزية ليست لغيرها, ولهذا  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أيام التشريق, أيام أكل وشرب, وذكر الله "  
  ويدخل في ذكر الله فيها, ذكره عند رمي الجمار, وعند الذبح, والذكر  المقيد عقب الفرائض، بل قال بعض العلماء: إنه يستحب فيها التكبير المطلق,  كالعشر, وليس ببعيد. 
   ( فَمَنْ تَعَجَّلَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ ) أي: خرج من " منى "ونفر منها قبل  غروب شمس اليوم الثاني ( فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ وَمَنْ تَأَخَّرَ ) بأن بات  بها ليلة الثالث ورمى من الغد ( فَلا إِثْمَ عَلَيْهِ ) وهذا تخفيف من  الله [تعالى] على عباده, في إباحة كلا الأمرين، ولكن من المعلوم أنه إذا  أبيح كلا الأمرين, فالمتأخر أفضل, لأنه أكثر عبادة. 
  ولما كان نفي الحرج قد يفهم منه نفي الحرج في ذلك المذكور وفي غيره,  والحاصل أن الحرج منفي عن المتقدم، والمتأخر فقط قيده بقوله: ( لِمَنِ  اتَّقَى ) أي: اتقى الله في جميع أموره, وأحوال الحج، فمن اتقى الله في كل  شيء, حصل له نفي الحرج في كل شيء، ومن اتقاه في شيء دون شيء, كان الجزاء من  جنس العمل. 
   ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) بامتثال أوامره واجتناب معاصيه، ( وَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ ) فمجازيكم بأعمالكم، فمن اتقاه, وجد جزاء  التقوى عنده, ومن لم يتقه, عاقبه أشد العقوبة، فالعلم بالجزاء من أعظم  الدواعي لتقوى الله, فلهذا حث تعالى على العلم بذلك. 
    وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ     (204)    وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى سَعَى فِي الأَرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا وَيُهْلِكَ الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ     (205)    وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُ اتَّقِ اللَّهَ أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالإِثْمِ فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ     (206)   . 

  لما أمر تعالى بالإكثار من ذكره, وخصوصا في الأوقات الفاضلة الذي هو  خير ومصلحة وبر, أخبر تعالى بحال من يتكلم بلسانه ويخالف فعله قوله,  فالكلام إما أن يرفع الإنسان أو يخفضه فقال: ( وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ  يُعْجِبُكَ قَوْلُهُ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ) أي: إذا تكلم راق كلامه  للسامع، وإذا نطق, ظننته يتكلم بكلام نافع, ويؤكد ما يقول بأنه (  وَيُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى مَا فِي قَلْبِهِ ) بأن يخبر أن الله يعلم, أن ما  في قلبه موافق لما نطق به, وهو كاذب في ذلك, لأنه يخالف قوله فعله. 
  فلو كان صادقا, لتوافق القول والفعل, كحال المؤمن غير المنافق, فلهذا  قال: ( وَهُوَ أَلَدُّ الْخِصَامِ ) أي: إذا خاصمته, وجدت فيه من اللدد  والصعوبة والتعصب, وما يترتب على ذلك, ما هو من مقابح الصفات, ليس كأخلاق  المؤمنين, الذين جعلوا السهولة مركبهم, والانقياد للحق وظيفتهم, والسماحة  سجيتهم. 
   ( وَإِذَا تَوَلَّى ) هذا الذي يعجبك قوله إذا حضر عندك ( سَعَى فِي  الأرْضِ لِيُفْسِدَ فِيهَا ) أي: يجتهد على أعمال المعاصي, التي هي إفساد  في الأرض ( وَيُهْلِكَ ) بسبب ذلك ( الْحَرْثَ وَالنَّسْلَ ) فالزروع  والثمار والمواشي, تتلف وتنقص, وتقل بركتها, بسبب العمل في المعاصي، (  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَسَادَ ) وإذا كان لا يحب الفساد, فهو يبغض العبد  المفسد في الأرض, غاية البغض, وإن قال بلسانه قولا حسنا. 
     < 1-94 >   
  ففي هذه الآية دليل على أن الأقوال التي تصدر من الأشخاص, ليست دليلا  على صدق ولا كذب, ولا بر ولا فجور حتى يوجد العمل المصدق لها, المزكي لها  وأنه ينبغي اختبار أحوال الشهود, والمحق والمبطل من الناس, بسبر أعمالهم,  والنظر لقرائن أحوالهم, وأن لا يغتر بتمويههم وتزكيتهم أنفسهم. 
  ثم ذكر أن هذا المفسد في الأرض بمعاصي الله, إذا أمر بتقوى الله تكبر  وأنف، و ( أَخَذَتْهُ الْعِزَّةُ بِالإثْمِ ) فيجمع بين العمل بالمعاصي  والكبر  على الناصحين. 
   ( فَحَسْبُهُ جَهَنَّمُ ) التي هي دار العاصين والمتكبرين، (  وَلَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ ) أي: المستقر والمسكن, عذاب دائم, وهم لا ينقطع,  ويأس مستمر, لا يخفف عنهم العذاب, ولا يرجون الثواب, جزاء لجناياتهم  ومقابلة لأعمالهم، فعياذا بالله من أحوالهم. 
    وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَشْرِي نَفْسَهُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ     (207)   . 

  هؤلاء هم الموفقون الذين باعوا أنفسهم وأرخصوها وبذلوها طلبا لمرضاة  الله ورجاء لثوابه، فهم بذلوا الثمن للمليء الوفيّ الرءوف بالعباد، الذي من  رأفته ورحمته أن وفقهم لذلك، وقد وعد الوفاء بذلك، فقال:      إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ       إلى آخر الآية. وفي هذه الآية أخبر أنهم اشتروا أنفسهم وبذلوها، وأخبر  برأفته الموجبة لتحصيل ما طلبوا، وبذل ما به رغبوا، فلا تسأل بعد هذا عن ما  يحصل لهم من الكريم، وما ينالهم من الفوز والتكريم . 
   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ادْخُلُوا فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً وَلا  تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ     (208)    فَإِنْ زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ     (209)   . 

  هذا أمر من الله تعالى للمؤمنين أن يدخلوا ( فِي السِّلْمِ كَافَّةً )  أي: في جميع شرائع الدين, ولا يتركوا منها شيئا, وأن لا يكونوا ممن اتخذ  إلهه هواه, إن وافق الأمر المشروع هواه فعله, وإن خالفه, تركه، بل الواجب  أن يكون الهوى, تبعا للدين, وأن يفعل كل ما يقدر عليه, من أفعال الخير, وما  يعجز عنه, يلتزمه وينويه, فيدركه بنيته. 
  ولما كان الدخول في السلم كافة, لا يمكن ولا يتصور إلا بمخالفة طرق  الشيطان قال: ( وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ ) أي: في العمل  بمعاصي الله ( إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ) والعدو المبين, لا يأمر  إلا بالسوء والفحشاء, وما به الضرر عليكم. 
  ولما كان العبد لا بد أن يقع منه خلل وزلل, قال تعالى: ( فَإِنْ  زَلَلْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْكُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ ) أي: على علم ويقين  ( فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) . 
  وفيه من الوعيد الشديد, والتخويف, ما يوجب ترك الزلل, فإن العزيز القاهر  الحكيم, إذا عصاه العاصي, قهره بقوته, وعذبه بمقتضى حكمته فإن من حكمته, تعذيب العصاة والجناة. 
   هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلا أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ  الْغَمَامِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ  الأُمُورُ     (210)   . 

  وهذا فيه من الوعيد الشديد والتهديد ما تنخلع له القلوب، يقول تعالى:  هل ينتظر الساعون في الفساد في الأرض, المتبعون لخطوات الشيطان, النابذون  لأمر الله إلا يوم الجزاء بالأعمال, الذي قد حشي من الأهوال والشدائد  والفظائع, ما يقلقل قلوب الظالمين, ويحق به الجزاء السيئ على المفسدين. 
  وذلك أن الله تعالى يطوي السماوات والأرض, وتنثر الكواكب, وتكور الشمس  والقمر, وتنزل الملائكة الكرام, فتحيط بالخلائق, وينزل الباري [تبارك]  تعالى: ( فِي ظُلَلٍ مِنَ الْغَمَامِ ) ليفصل بين عباده بالقضاء العدل. 
  فتوضع الموازين, وتنشر الدواوين, وتبيض وجوه أهل السعادة وتسود وجوه  أهل الشقاوة, ويتميز أهل الخير من أهل الشر، وكل يجازى بعمله، فهنالك يعض  الظالم على يديه إذا علم حقيقة ما هو عليه. 
  وهذه الآية وما أشبهها دليل لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة, المثبتين للصفات  الاختيارية, كالاستواء, والنزول, والمجيء, ونحو ذلك من الصفات التي أخبر  بها تعالى, عن نفسه, أو أخبر بها عنه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيثبتونها  على وجه يليق بجلال الله وعظمته, من غير تشبيه ولا تحريف، خلافا للمعطلة  على اختلاف أنواعهم, من الجهمية, والمعتزلة, والأشعرية ونحوهم, ممن ينفي  هذه الصفات, ويتأول لأجلها الآيات بتأويلات ما أنزل الله عليها من سلطان,  بل حقيقتها القدح في بيان الله وبيان رسوله, والزعم بأن كلامهم هو الذي  تحصل به الهداية في هذا الباب، فهؤلاء ليس معهم دليل نقلي, بل ولا دليل  عقلي، أما النقلي فقد اعترفوا أن النصوص الواردة في الكتاب والسنة, ظاهرها  بل صريحها, دال على مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة, وأنها تحتاج لدلالتها على  مذهبهم الباطل, أن تخرج عن ظاهرها ويزاد فيها وينقص، وهذا كما ترى لا  يرتضيه من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان. 
  وأما العقل فليس في العقل ما يدل على نفي هذه الصفات، بل العقل دل على أن الفاعل أكمل من الذي لا يقدر   < 1-95 >    على الفعل, وأن فعله تعالى المتعلق بنفسه والمتعلق بخلقه هو كمال، فإن  زعموا أن إثباتها يدل على التشبيه بخلقه، قيل لهم: الكلام على الصفات, يتبع  الكلام على الذات، فكما أن لله ذاتا لا تشبهها الذوات, فلله صفات لا  تشبهها الصفات، فصفاته تبع لذاته, وصفات خلقه, تبع لذواتهم, فليس في  إثباتها ما يقتضي التشبيه بوجه. 
  ويقال أيضا, لمن أثبت بعض الصفات, ونفى بعضا, أو أثبت الأسماء دون  الصفات: إما أن تثبت الجميع كما أثبته الله لنفسه, وأثبته رسوله، وإما أن  تنفي الجميع, وتكون منكرا لرب العالمين، وأما إثباتك بعض ذلك, ونفيك لبعضه,  فهذا تناقض، ففرق بين ما أثبته, وما نفيته, ولن تجد إلى الفرق سبيلا فإن  قلت: ما أثبته لا يقتضي تشبيها، قال لك أهل السنة: والإثبات لما نفيته لا  يقتضي تشبيها، فإن قلت: لا أعقل من الذي نفيته إلا التشبيه، قال لك النفاة:  ونحن لا نعقل من الذي أثبته إلا التشبيه، فما أجبت به النفاة, أجابك به  أهل السنة, لما نفيته. 
  والحاصل أن من نفى شيئا وأثبت شيئا مما دل الكتاب والسنة على إثباته,  فهو متناقض, لا يثبت له دليل شرعي ولا عقلي, بل قد خالف المعقول والمنقول. 

*

----------


## نبيل عبد الحميد العريفي

*قال تعالى: ( تِلْكَ أُمَّةٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ ) أي: مضت ( لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ وَلَكُمْ مَا كَسَبْتُمْ ) أي: كل له عمله, وكل سيجازى بما فعله, لا يؤخذ  أحد بذنب أحد ولا ينفع أحدا إلا إيمانه وتقواه فاشتغالكم بهم وادعاؤكم, أنكم على ملتهم, والرضا بمجرد القول, أمر فارغ لا حقيقة له، بل الواجب عليكم, أن تنظروا حالتكم التي أنتم عليها, هل تصلح للنجاة أم لا؟
.
العمل مضاف إلى الله تبارك وتعالى الذي علم أعمال العباد وهو الذي خلق أعمال العباد ؟
.
الفعل مضاف إلى المخلوق كونه سبب الجزاء أو عدمه.
.
قيترجح أن الله تبارك وتعالى خلق أعمال العباد التي هي أفعالهم ؟ فما لم يكن فعلا كان عملا يستحق الجزاء لكنه ليست كالفعل ؟ ولهذا ضمرت في الفعل وقيل الجزاء ؟ "خلق أفعال العباد" .
كالهبة هو أحق بها ولو وهبها ! ولكن وهبها لمن لا يستحقها ؟
 ترجع إليه ويبقى أجر الهبة والسعة التي مضت ؟ ولو ضعيها مع من لا يستحقها ؟ ولكنها لا توهب لغير الآخر حتى تسترجع.
فهذا مثال على العمل ؟ وقد ينتفى ؟ بينما الفعل باق لا ينتفى وعليه الأجر والجزاء.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (33)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(211)الى الأية(215)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

       سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ وَمَنْ  يُبَدِّلْ نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ     (211)   . 
   يقول تعالى: ( سَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ كَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ بَيِّنَةٍ ) تدل على الحق, وعلى صدق الرسل, فتيقنوها وعرفوها, فلم يقوموا بشكر هذه النعمة, التي تقتضي القيام بها. 
  بل كفروا بها وبدلوا نعمة الله كفرا, فلهذا استحقوا أن ينزل الله عليهم  عقابه ويحرمهم من ثوابه، وسمى الله تعالى كفر النعمة تبديلا لها, لأن من  أنعم الله عليه نعمة دينية أو دنيوية, فلم يشكرها, ولم يقم بواجبها, اضمحلت  عنه وذهبت, وتبدلت بالكفر والمعاصي, فصار الكفر بدل النعمة، وأما من شكر  الله تعالى, وقام بحقها, فإنها تثبت وتستمر, ويزيده الله منها. 
       زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ  وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ     (212)   . 
  يخبر تعالى أن الذين كفروا بالله وبآياته ورسله, ولم ينقادوا لشرعه,  أنهم زينت لهم الحياة الدنيا، فزينت في أعينهم وقلوبهم, فرضوا بها,  واطمأنوا بها وصارت أهواؤهم وإراداتهم وأعمالهم كلها لها, فأقبلوا عليها,  وأكبوا على تحصيلها, وعظموها, وعظموا من شاركهم في صنيعهم, واحتقروا  المؤمنين, واستهزأوا بهم وقالوا: أهؤلاء منَّ الله عليهم من بيننا؟ 
  وهذا من ضعف عقولهم ونظرهم القاصر, فإن الدنيا دار ابتلاء وامتحان,  وسيحصل الشقاء فيها لأهل الإيمان والكفران، بل المؤمن في الدنيا, وإن ناله  مكروه, فإنه يصبر ويحتسب, فيخفف الله عنه بإيمانه وصبره ما لا يكون لغيره. 
  وإنما الشأن كل الشأن, والتفضيل الحقيقي, في الدار الباقية, فلهذا قال  تعالى: ( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) فيكون المتقون في أعلى الدرجات, متمتعين بأنواع النعيم والسرور, والبهجة  والحبور. 
  والكفار تحتهم في أسفل الدركات, معذبين بأنواع العذاب والإهانة,  والشقاء السرمدي, الذي لا منتهى له، ففي هذه الآية تسلية للمؤمنين, ونعي  على الكافرين. ولما كانت الأرزاق الدنيوية والأخروية, لا تحصل إلا بتقدير  الله, ولن تنال إلا بمشيئة الله، قال تعالى: (  وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ ) فالرزق الدنيوي يحصل للمؤمن والكافر، وأما رزق القلوب من العلم والإيمان,  ومحبة الله وخشيته ورجائه، ونحو ذلك, فلا يعطيها إلا من يحب. 
       كَانَ النَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ النَّبِيِّينَ  مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ  لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ فِيمَا اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ  فِيهِ إِلا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  بَغْيًا بَيْنَهُمْ فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَا اخْتَلَفُوا  فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ بِإِذْنِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     (213)   . 
  (أي: كان الناس) [أي: كانوا مجتمعين على الهدى، وذلك عشرة قرون بعد نوح  عليه السلام، فلما اختلفوا في الدين فكفر فريق منهم وبقي الفريق الآخر على  الدين، وحصل النزاع وبعث الله الرسل ليفصلوا بين الخلائق ويقيموا الحجة  عليهم، وقيل بل كانوا]   مجتمعين على الكفر والضلال والشقاء, ليس لهم نور ولا إيمان، فرحمهم الله  تعالى بإرسال الرسل إليهم ( مُبَشِّرِينَ ) من أطاع الله بثمرات الطاعات,  من الرزق, والقوة في البدن والقلب, والحياة الطيبة, وأعلى ذلك, الفوز  برضوان الله والجنة. 
   ( وَمُنْذِرِينَ ) من عصى الله, بثمرات المعصية, من حرمان الرزق, والضعف, والإهانة, والحياة الضيقة, وأشد ذلك, سخط الله والنار. 
   ( وَأَنزلَ مَعَهُمُ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ ) وهو الإخبارات الصادقة,  والأوامر العادلة، فكل ما اشتملت عليه الكتب, فهو حق, يفصل بين المختلفين  في الأصول والفروع، وهذا هو الواجب عند الاختلاف والتنازع, أن يرد الاختلاف  إلى الله وإلى رسوله، ولولا أن في كتابه, وسنة رسوله, فصل النزاع, لما أمر  بالرد إليهما. 
  ولما ذكر نعمته العظيمة بإنزال الكتب على أهل الكتاب, وكان هذا   < 1-96 >   يقتضي اتفاقهم عليها واجتماعهم، فأخبر تعالى أنهم بغى بعضهم على بعض, وحصل النزاع والخصام وكثرة الاختلاف. 
  فاختلفوا في الكتاب الذي ينبغي أن يكونوا أولى الناس بالاجتماع عليه,  وذلك من بعد ما علموه وتيقنوه بالآيات البينات, والأدلة القاطعات, فضلوا  بذلك ضلالا بعيدا. 
   ( فَهَدَى اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) من هذه الأمة ( لِمَا  اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الْحَقِّ ) فكل ما اختلف فيه أهل الكتاب, وأخطأوا  فيه الحق والصواب, هدى الله للحق فيه هذه الأمة ( بِإِذْنِهِ ) تعالى  وتيسيره لهم ورحمته. 
   ( وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ ) فعمَّ  الخلق تعالى بالدعوة إلى الصراط المستقيم, عدلا منه تعالى, وإقامة حجة على  الخلق, لئلا يقولوا:       مَا جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ وَلا نَذِيرٍ       وهدى - بفضله ورحمته, وإعانته ولطفه - من شاء من عباده، فهذا فضله وإحسانه, وذاك عدله وحكمته. 
       أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِكُمْ مَثَلُ  الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مَسَّتْهُمُ الْبَأْسَاءُ وَالضَّرَّاءُ  وَزُلْزِلُوا حَتَّى يَقُولَ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى  نَصْرُ اللَّهِ أَلا إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ     (214)   . 
  يخبر تبارك وتعالى أنه لا بد أن يمتحن عباده بالسراء والضراء والمشقة  كما فعل بمن قبلهم, فهي سنته الجارية, التي لا تتغير ولا تتبدل, أن من قام  بدينه وشرعه, لا بد أن يبتليه، فإن صبر على أمر الله, ولم يبال بالمكاره  الواقفة في سبيله, فهو الصادق الذي قد نال من السعادة كمالها, ومن السيادة  آلتها. 
  ومن جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب الله, بأن صدته المكاره عما هو بصدده، وثنته  المحن عن مقصده, فهو الكاذب في دعوى الإيمان، فإنه ليس الإيمان بالتحلي  والتمني, ومجرد الدعاوى, حتى تصدقه الأعمال أو تكذبه. 
  فقد جرى على الأمم الأقدمين ما ذكر الله عنهم ( مَسَّتْهُمُ  الْبَأْسَاءُ ) أي: الفقر ( وَالضَّرَّاءُ ) أي: الأمراض في أبدانهم (  وَزُلْزِلُوا ) بأنواع المخاوف من التهديد بالقتل, والنفي, وأخذ الأموال,  وقتل الأحبة, وأنواع المضار حتى وصلت بهم الحال, وآل بهم الزلزال, إلى أن  استبطأوا نصر الله مع يقينهم به. 
  ولكن لشدة الأمر وضيقه قال ( الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ مَتَى نَصْرُ اللَّهِ ) . 
  فلما كان الفرج عند الشدة, وكلما ضاق الأمر اتسع، قال تعالى: ( أَلا  إِنَّ نَصْرَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ ) فهكذا كل من قام بالحق فإنه يمتحن. 
  فكلما اشتدت عليه وصعبت، إذا صابر وثابر على ما هو عليه انقلبت المحنة  في حقه منحة, والمشقات راحات, وأعقبه ذلك, الانتصار على الأعداء وشفاء ما  في قلبه من الداء، وهذه الآية نظير قوله تعالى:       أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ       . 
  وقوله [تعالى:]       الم  *  أَحَسِبَ النَّاسُ أَنْ يُتْرَكُوا أَنْ يَقُولُوا آمَنَّا وَهُمْ لا يُفْتَنُونَ  *  وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ الْكَاذِبِينَ      فعند الامتحان, يكرم المرء أو يهان. 
       يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ  فَلِلْوَالِدَيْ  نِ وَالأَقْرَبِينَ وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ  السَّبِيلِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ     (215)   . 
  أي: يسألونك عن النفقة, وهذا يعم السؤال عن المنفق والمنفق عليه،  فأجابهم عنهما فقال: (  قُلْ مَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ ) أي: مال قليل أو كثير, فأولى الناس به وأحقهم بالتقديم, أعظمهم حقا عليك,  وهم الوالدان الواجب برهما, والمحرم عقوقهما، ومن أعظم برهما, النفقة  عليهما, ومن أعظم العقوق, ترك الإنفاق عليهما، ولهذا كانت النفقة عليهما  واجبة, على الولد الموسر، ومن بعد الوالدين الأقربون, على اختلاف طبقاتهم,  الأقرب فالأقرب, على حسب القرب والحاجة, فالإنفاق عليهم صدقة وصلة، (  وَالْيَتَامَى ) وهم الصغار الذين لا كاسب لهم, فهم في مظنة الحاجة لعدم قيامهم بمصالح  أنفسهم, وفقد الكاسب, فوصى الله بهم العباد, رحمة منه بهم ولطفا، (  وَالْمَسَاكِينِ ) وهم أهل الحاجات, وأرباب الضرورات الذين أسكنتهم الحاجة, فينفق عليهم,  لدفع حاجاتهم وإغنائهم. 
   ( وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ ) أي: الغريب المنقطع به في غير بلده, فيعان على سفره بالنفقة, التي توصله إلى مقصده. 
  ولما خصص الله تعالى هؤلاء الأصناف, لشدة الحاجة, عمم تعالى فقال: (  وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ ) من صدقة على هؤلاء وغيرهم, بل ومن جميع أنواع الطاعات والقربات, لأنها تدخل في اسم الخير، (  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ ) فيجازيكم عليه, ويحفظه لكم, كل على حسب نيته وإخلاصه, وكثرة نفقته وقلتها, وشدة الحاجة إليها, وعظم وقعها ونفعها. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (34)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(216)الى الأية(220)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


       كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ وَهُوَ كُرْهٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ  تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا  وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ     (216)   . 
  هذه الآية, فيها فرض القتال في سبيل الله, بعد ما كان المؤمنون مأمورين  بتركه, لضعفهم, وعدم احتمالهم لذلك، فلما هاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى المدينة, وكثر   < 1-97 >    المسلمون, وقووا أمرهم الله تعالى بالقتال، وأخبر أنه مكروه للنفوس, لما  فيه من التعب والمشقة, وحصول أنواع المخاوف والتعرض للمتالف، ومع هذا, فهو  خير محض, لما فيه من الثواب العظيم, والتحرز من العقاب الأليم, والنصر على  الأعداء والظفر بالغنائم, وغير ذلك, مما هو مرب, على ما فيه من الكراهة (  وَعَسَى أَنْ تُحِبُّوا شَيْئًا وَهُوَ شَرٌّ لَكُمْ ) وذلك مثل القعود عن  الجهاد لطلب الراحة, فإنه شر, لأنه يعقب الخذلان, وتسلط الأعداء على  الإسلام وأهله, وحصول الذل والهوان, وفوات الأجر العظيم وحصول العقاب. 
  وهذه الآيات عامة مطردة, في أن أفعال الخير التي تكرهها النفوس لما  فيها من المشقة أنها خير بلا شك، وأن أفعال الشر التي تحب النفوس لما  تتوهمه فيها من الراحة واللذة فهي شر بلا شك. 
  وأما أحوال الدنيا, فليس الأمر مطردا, ولكن الغالب على العبد المؤمن,  أنه إذا أحب أمرا من الأمور, فقيض الله [له] من الأسباب ما يصرفه عنه أنه  خير له, فالأوفق له في ذلك, أن يشكر الله, ويجعل الخير في الواقع, لأنه  يعلم أن الله تعالى أرحم بالعبد من نفسه, وأقدر على مصلحة عبده منه, وأعلم  بمصلحته منه كما قال [تعالى:] ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا  تَعْلَمُونَ ) فاللائق بكم أن تتمشوا مع أقداره, سواء سرتكم أو ساءتكم. 
  ولما كان الأمر بالقتال, لو لم يقيد, لشمل الأشهر الحرم وغيرها, استثنى تعالى, القتال في الأشهر الحرم فقال: 
       يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الشَّهْرِ الْحَرَامِ قِتَالٍ فِيهِ قُلْ قِتَالٌ  فِيهِ كَبِيرٌ وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَكُفْرٌ بِهِ وَالْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ مِنْهُ أَكْبَرُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  وَالْفِتْنَةُ أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ  مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ  أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ  هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (217)   . 
  الجمهور على أن تحريم القتال في الأشهر الحرم, منسوخ بالأمر بقتال  المشركين حيثما وجدوا، وقال بعض المفسرين: إنه لم ينسخ, لأن المطلق محمول  على المقيد، وهذه الآية مقيدة لعموم الأمر بالقتال مطلقا؛ ولأن من جملة  مزية الأشهر الحرم، بل أكبر مزاياها, تحريم القتال فيها, وهذا إنما هو في  قتال الابتداء، وأما قتال الدفع فإنه يجوز في الأشهر الحرم, كما يجوز في  البلد الحرام. 
  ولما كانت هذه الآية نازلة بسبب ما حصل, لسرية عبد الله بن جحش, وقتلهم  عمرو بن الحضرمي, وأخذهم أموالهم, وكان ذلك - على ما قيل - في شهر رجب،  عيرهم المشركون بالقتال بالأشهر الحرم, وكانوا في تعييرهم ظالمين, إذ فيهم  من القبائح ما بعضه أعظم مما عيروا به المسلمين, قال تعالى في بيان ما  فيهم: ( وَصَدٌّ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) أي: صد المشركين من يريد الإيمان  بالله وبرسوله, وفتنتهم من آمن به, وسعيهم في ردهم عن دينهم, وكفرهم الحاصل  في الشهر الحرام, والبلد الحرام, الذي هو بمجرده, كاف في الشر، فكيف وقد  كان في شهر حرام وبلد حرام؟! ( وَإِخْرَاجُ أَهْلِهِ ) أي: أهل المسجد  الحرام, وهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه, لأنهم أحق به من المشركين,  وهم عماره على الحقيقة, فأخرجوهم ( مِنْهُ ) ولم يمكنوهم من الوصول إليه,  مع أن هذا البيت سواء العاكف فيه والباد، فهذه الأمور كل واحد منها (  أَكْبَرُ مِنَ الْقَتْلِ ) في الشهر الحرام, فكيف وقد اجتمعت فيهم؟! فعلم  أنهم فسقة ظلمة, في تعييرهم المؤمنين. 
  ثم أخبر تعالى أنهم لن يزالوا يقاتلون المؤمنين، وليس غرضهم في أموالهم  وقتلهم, وإنما غرضهم أن يرجعوهم عن دينهم, ويكونوا كفارا بعد إيمانهم حتى  يكونوا من أصحاب السعير، فهم باذلون قدرتهم في ذلك, ساعون بما أمكنهم, (     وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ    ) . 
  وهذا الوصف عام لكل الكفار, لا يزالون يقاتلون غيرهم, حتى يردوهم عن  دينهم، وخصوصا, أهل الكتاب, من اليهود والنصارى, الذين بذلوا الجمعيات,  ونشروا الدعاة, وبثوا الأطباء, وبنوا المدارس, لجذب الأمم إلى دينهم,  وتدخيلهم عليهم, كل ما يمكنهم من الشبه, التي تشككهم في دينهم. 
  ولكن المرجو من الله تعالى, الذي مَنّ على المؤمنين بالإسلام, واختار  لهم دينه القيم, وأكمل لهم دينه، أن يتم عليهم نعمته بالقيام به أتم  القيام, وأن يخذل كل من أراد أن يطفئ نوره, ويجعل كيدهم في نحورهم, وينصر  دينه, ويعلي كلمته. 
  وتكون هذه الآية صادقة على هؤلاء الموجودين من الكفار, كما صدقت على من قبلهم:       إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّوا عَنْ  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَسَيُنْفِقُونَ  هَا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً  ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ يُحْشَرُونَ       . 
  ثم أخبر تعالى أن من ارتد عن الإسلام, بأن اختار عليه الكفر واستمر على  ذلك حتى مات كافرا، ( فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا  وَالآخِرَةِ ) لعدم وجود شرطها وهو الإسلام، ( وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) . 
     < 1-98 >   
  ودلت الآية بمفهومها, أن من ارتد ثم عاد إلى الإسلام, أنه يرجع إليه  عمله الذي قبل ردته، وكذلك من تاب من المعاصي, فإنها تعود إليه أعماله  المتقدمة. 
       إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ أُولَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (218)   . 
  هذه الأعمال الثلاثة, هي عنوان السعادة وقطب رحى العبودية, وبها يعرف  ما مع الإنسان, من الربح والخسران، فأما الإيمان, فلا تسأل عن فضيلته, وكيف  تسأل عن شيء هو الفاصل بين أهل السعادة وأهل الشقاوة, وأهل الجنة من أهل  النار؟ وهو الذي إذا كان مع العبد, قبلت أعمال الخير منه, وإذا عدم منه لم  يقبل له صرف ولا عدل, ولا فرض, ولا نفل. 
  وأما الهجرة: فهي مفارقة المحبوب المألوف, لرضا الله تعالى، فيترك  المهاجر وطنه وأمواله, وأهله, وخلانه, تقربا إلى الله ونصرة لدينه. 
  وأما الجهاد: فهو بذل الجهد في مقارعة الأعداء, والسعي التام في نصرة  دين الله, وقمع دين الشيطان، وهو ذروة الأعمال الصالحة, وجزاؤه, أفضل  الجزاء، وهو السبب الأكبر, لتوسيع دائرة الإسلام وخذلان عباد الأصنام, وأمن  المسلمين على أنفسهم وأموالهم وأولادهم. 
  فمن قام بهذه الأعمال الثلاثة على لأوائها ومشقتها كان لغيرها أشد قياما به وتكميلا. 
  فحقيق بهؤلاء أن يكونوا هم الراجون رحمة الله, لأنهم أتوا بالسبب  الموجب للرحمة، وفي هذا دليل على أن الرجاء لا يكون إلا بعد القيام بأسباب  السعادة، وأما الرجاء المقارن للكسل, وعدم القيام بالأسباب, فهذا عجز وتمن  وغرور، وهو دال على ضعف همة صاحبه, ونقص عقله, بمنزلة من يرجو وجود ولد بلا  نكاح, ووجود الغلة بلا بذر وسقي, ونحو ذلك. 
  وفي قوله: ( أُولَئِكَ يَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ ) إشارة إلى أن  العبد ولو أتى من الأعمال بما أتى به لا ينبغي له أن يعتمد عليها, ويعول  عليها, بل يرجو رحمة ربه, ويرجو قبول أعماله ومغفرة ذنوبه, وستر عيوبه. 
  ولهذا قال: ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ ) أي: لمن تاب توبة نصوحا ( رَحِيمٌ ) وسعت رحمته كل شيء, وعم جوده وإحسانه كل حي. 
  وفي هذا دليل على أن من قام بهذه الأعمال المذكورة, حصل له مغفرة الله, إذ الحسنات يذهبن السيئات وحصلت له رحمة الله. 
  وإذا حصلت له المغفرة, اندفعت عنه عقوبات الدنيا والآخرة، التي هي آثار  الذنوب, التي قد غفرت واضمحلت آثارها، وإذا حصلت له الرحمة, حصل على كل  خير في الدنيا والآخرة؛ بل أعمالهم المذكورة من رحمة الله بهم, فلولا  توفيقه إياهم, لم يريدوها, ولولا إقدارهم عليها, لم يقدروا عليها, ولولا  إحسانه لم يتمها ويقبلها منهم، فله الفضل أولا وآخرا, وهو الذي منّ بالسبب  والمسبب. 
   ثم قال تعالى:  
       يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ  وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا     (219)   .  
 أي: يسألك - يا أيها الرسول - المؤمنون عن أحكام الخمر والميسر, وقد كانا  مستعملين في الجاهلية وأول الإسلام, فكأنه وقع فيهما إشكال، فلهذا سألوا عن  حكمهما، فأمر الله تعالى نبيه, أن يبين لهم منافعهما ومضارهما, ليكون ذلك  مقدمة لتحريمهما, وتحتيم تركهما. 
  فأخبر أن إثمهما ومضارهما, وما يصدر منهما من ذهاب العقل والمال, والصد  عن ذكر الله, وعن الصلاة, والعداوة, والبغضاء - أكبر مما يظنونه من  نفعهما, من كسب المال بالتجارة بالخمر, وتحصيله بالقمار والطرب للنفوس, عند  تعاطيهما، وكان هذا البيان زاجرا للنفوس عنهما, لأن العاقل يرجح ما ترجحت  مصلحته, ويجتنب ما ترجحت مضرته، ولكن لما كانوا قد ألفوهما, وصعب التحتيم  بتركهما أول وهلة, قدم هذه الآية, مقدمة للتحريم, الذي ذكره في قوله:      يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ وَالأَنْصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ     إلى قوله:      مُنْتَهُونَ      وهذا من لطفه ورحمته وحكمته، ولهذا لما نزلت, قال عمر رضي الله عنه: انتهينا انتهينا. 
  فأما الخمر: فهو كل مسكر خامر العقل وغطاه, من أي نوع كان، وأما  الميسر: فهو كل المغالبات التي يكون فيها عوض من الطرفين, من النرد,  والشطرنج, وكل مغالبة قولية أو فعلية, بعوض  سوى مسابقة الخيل, والإبل, والسهام, فإنها مباحة, لكونها معينة على الجهاد, فلهذا رخص فيها الشارع.  
       وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا يُنْفِقُونَ قُلِ الْعَفْوَ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ     (219)        فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ     (220)   . 
   وهذا سؤال عن مقدار ما ينفقونه من أموالهم، فيسر الله لهم الأمر, وأمرهم أن  ينفقوا العفو, وهو المتيسر من أموالهم, الذي لا تتعلق به حاجتهم وضرورتهم،  وهذا يرجع إلى   < 1-99 >   كل أحد بحسبه, من غني وفقير ومتوسط, كل له قدرة على إنفاق ما عفا من ماله, ولو شق تمرة. 
  ولهذا أمر الله رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم, أن يأخذ العفو من أخلاق  الناس وصدقاتهم, ولا يكلفهم ما يشق عليهم. ذلك بأن الله تعالى لم يأمرنا  بما أمرنا به حاجة منه لنا, أو تكليفا لنا [بما يشق]  بل أمرنا بما فيه سعادتنا, وما يسهل علينا, وما به النفع لنا ولإخواننا فيستحق على ذلك أتم الحمد. 
  ولما بيّن تعالى هذا البيان الشافي, وأطلع العباد على أسرار شرعه قال: (  كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ ) أي: الدالات على الحق,  المحصلات للعلم النافع والفرقان، ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ * فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ ) أي: لكي تستعملوا أفكاركم في أسرار شرعه, وتعرفوا  أن أوامره, فيها مصالح الدنيا والآخرة، وأيضا لكي تتفكروا في الدنيا وسرعة  انقضائها, فترفضوها وفي الآخرة وبقائها, وأنها دار الجزاء فتعمروها.  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (35)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(220)الى الأية(224)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


       وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْيَتَامَى قُلْ إِصْلاحٌ لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ وَإِنْ  تُخَالِطُوهُمْ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْمُفْسِدَ مِنَ  الْمُصْلِحِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لأَعْنَتَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ  حَكِيمٌ     (220)   
لما نزل قوله تعالى:       إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا       شق ذلك على المسلمين, وعزلوا طعامهم عن طعام اليتامى, خوفا على أنفسهم من  تناولها, ولو في هذه الحالة التي جرت العادة بالمشاركة فيها, وسألوا النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم عن ذلك، فأخبرهم تعالى أن المقصود, إصلاح أموال  اليتامى, بحفظها وصيانتها, والاتجار فيها وأن خلطتهم إياهم في طعام أو غيره  جائز على وجه لا يضر باليتامى, لأنهم إخوانكم, ومن شأن الأخ مخالطة أخيه,  والمرجع في ذلك إلى النية والعمل، فمن علم الله من نيته أنه مصلح لليتيم,  وليس له طمع في ماله, فلو دخل عليه شيء من غير قصد لم يكن عليه بأس، ومن  علم الله من نيته, أن قصده بالمخالطة, التوصل إلى أكلها وتناولها, فذلك  الذي حرج وأثم, و " الوسائل لها أحكام المقاصد " 
  وفي هذه الآية, دليل على جواز أنواع المخالطات, في المآكل والمشارب,  والعقود وغيرها, وهذه الرخصة, لطف من الله [تعالى] وإحسان, وتوسعة على  المؤمنين، وإلا فـ ( لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لأعْنَتَكُمْ ) أي: شق عليكم بعدم  الرخصة بذلك, فحرجتم. وشق عليكم وأثمتم، ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ ) أي: له  القوة الكاملة, والقهر لكل شيء، ولكنه مع ذلك ( حَكِيمٌ ) لا يفعل إلا ما  هو مقتضى حكمته الكاملة وعنايته التامة, فعزته لا تنافي حكمته، فلا يقال:  إنه ما شاء فعل, وافق الحكمة أو خالفها، بل يقال: إن أفعاله وكذلك أحكامه,  تابعة لحكمته, فلا يخلق شيئا عبثا, بل لا بد له من حكمة, عرفناها, أم لم  نعرفها وكذلك لم يشرع لعباده شيئا مجردا عن الحكمة، فلا يأمر إلا بما فيه  مصلحة خالصة, أو راجحة, ولا ينهى إلا عما فيه مفسدة خالصة أو راجحة, لتمام  حكمته ورحمته. 
       وَلا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ وَلأَمَةٌ مُؤْمِنَةٌ  خَيْرٌ مِنْ مُشْرِكَةٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ وَلا تُنْكِحُوا  الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا وَلَعَبْدٌ مُؤْمِنٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ  مُشْرِكٍ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكُمْ أُولَئِكَ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ  وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ بِإِذْنِهِ  وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ     (221)   . 
  أي: ( وَلا تَنْكِحُوا ) النساء ( الْمُشْرِكَاتِ ) ما دمن على شركهن (  حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ ) لأن المؤمنة ولو بلغت من الدمامة ما بلغت خير من  المشركة, ولو بلغت من الحسن ما بلغت, وهذه عامة في جميع النساء المشركات،  وخصصتها آية المائدة, في إباحة نساء أهل الكتاب كما قال تعالى:       وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ       . 
   ( وَلا تُنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنُوا ) وهذا عام لا تخصيص فيه. 
  ثم ذكر تعالى, الحكمة في تحريم نكاح المسلم أو المسلمة, لمن خالفهما في  الدين فقال: ( أُولَئِكَ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ ) أي: في أقوالهم أو  أفعالهم وأحوالهم, فمخالطتهم على خطر منهم, والخطر ليس من الأخطار  الدنيوية, إنما هو الشقاء الأبدي. 
  ويستفاد من تعليل الآية, النهي عن مخالطة كل مشرك ومبتدع, لأنه إذا لم يجز التزوج مع  أن فيه مصالح كثيرة فالخلطة المجردة من باب أولى, وخصوصا, الخلطة التي فيها ارتفاع المشرك ونحوه على المسلم, كالخدمة ونحوها. 
  وفي قوله: ( وَلا تُنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ ) دليل على اعتبار الولي [في النكاح]. 
   ( وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى الْجَنَّةِ وَالْمَغْفِرَةِ ) أي: يدعو  عباده لتحصيل الجنة والمغفرة, التي من آثارها, دفع العقوبات وذلك بالدعوة  إلى أسبابها من الأعمال الصالحة, والتوبة النصوح, والعلم النافع, والعمل  الصالح. 
   ( وَيُبَيِّنُ آيَاتِهِ ) أي: أحكامه وحكمها ( لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَذَكَّرُونَ ) فيوجب لهم ذلك التذكر لما نسوه, وعلم ما جهلوه, والامتثال  لما ضيعوه. 
     < 1-100 >   
  ثم قال تعالى: 
       وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْمَحِيضِ قُلْ هُوَ أَذًى فَاعْتَزِلُوا  النِّسَاءَ فِي الْمَحِيضِ وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ فَإِذَا  تَطَهَّرْنَ فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ     (222)        نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ  وَقَدِّمُوا لأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ  مُلاقُوهُ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (223)   . 
  يخبر تعالى عن سؤالهم عن المحيض, وهل تكون المرأة بحالها بعد الحيض, كما كانت قبل ذلك, أم تجتنب مطلقا كما يفعله اليهود؟. 
  فأخبر تعالى أن الحيض أذى, وإذا كان أذى, فمن الحكمة أن يمنع الله  تعالى عباده عن الأذى وحده, ولهذا قال: ( فَاعْتَزِلُوا النِّسَاءَ فِي  الْمَحِيضِ ) أي: مكان الحيض, وهو الوطء في الفرج خاصة, فهذا هو المحرم  إجماعا، وتخصيص الاعتزال في المحيض, يدل على أن مباشرة الحائض وملامستها,  في غير الوطء في الفرج جائز. 
  لكن قوله: ( وَلا تَقْرَبُوهُنَّ حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ ) يدل على أن  المباشرة فيما قرب من الفرج, وذلك فيما بين السرة والركبة, ينبغي تركه كما  كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا أراد أن يباشر امرأته وهي حائض, أمرها أن  تتزر, فيباشرها. 
  وحد هذا الاعتزال وعدم القربان للحُيَّض ( حَتَّى يَطْهُرْنَ ) أي:  ينقطع دمهن, فإذا انقطع الدم, زال المنع الموجود وقت جريانه, الذي كان لحله  شرطان, انقطاع الدم, والاغتسال منه. 
  فلما انقطع الدم, زال الشرط الأول وبقي الثاني, فلهذا قال: ( فَإِذَا  تَطَهَّرْنَ ) أي: اغتسلن ( فَأْتُوهُنَّ مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ )  أي: في القبل لا في الدبر, لأنه محل الحرث. 
  وفيه دليل على وجوب الاغتسال للحائض, وأن انقطاع الدم, شرط لصحته. 
  ولما كان هذا المنع لطفا منه تعالى بعباده, وصيانة عن الأذى قال تعالى:  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ التَّوَّابِينَ ) أي: من ذنوبهم على الدوام (  وَيُحِبُّ الْمُتَطَهِّرِي  نَ ) أي: المتنزهين عن الآثام وهذا يشمل التطهر  الحسي من الأنجاس والأحداث. 
  ففيه مشروعية الطهارة مطلقا, لأن الله يحب المتصف بها, ولهذا كانت  الطهارة مطلقا, شرطا لصحة الصلاة والطواف, وجواز مس المصحف، ويشمل التطهر  المعنوي عن الأخلاق الرذيلة, والصفات القبيحة, والأفعال الخسيسة. 
   ( نِسَاؤُكُمْ حَرْثٌ لَكُمْ فَأْتُوا حَرْثَكُمْ أَنَّى شِئْتُمْ )  مقبلة ومدبرة غير أنه لا يكون إلا في القبل, لكونه موضع الحرث, وهو الموضع  الذي يكون منه الولد. 
  وفيه دليل على تحريم الوطء في الدبر, لأن الله لم يبح إتيان المرأة إلا  في الموضع الذي منه الحرث، وقد تكاثرت الأحاديث عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في تحريم ذلك, ولعن فاعله. 
   ( وَقَدِّمُوا لأنْفُسِكُمْ ) أي: من التقرب إلى الله بفعل الخيرات,  ومن ذلك أن يباشر الرجل امرأته, ويجامعها على وجه القربة والاحتساب, وعلى  رجاء تحصيل الذرية الذين ينفع الله بهم. 
   ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) أي: في جميع أحوالكم, كونوا ملازمين لتقوى  الله, مستعينين بذلك لعلمكم، ( أَنَّكُمْ مُلاقُوهُ ) ومجازيكم على أعمالكم  الصالحة وغيرها. 
  ثم قال: ( وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) لم يذكر المبشر به ليدل على  العموم, وأن لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة، وكل خير واندفاع كل  ضير, رتب على الإيمان فهو داخل في هذه البشارة. 
  وفيها محبة الله للمؤمنين, ومحبة ما يسرهم, واستحباب تنشيطهم وتشويقهم بما أعد الله لهم من الجزاء الدنيوي والأخروي. 
       وَلا تَجْعَلُوا اللَّهَ عُرْضَةً لأَيْمَانِكُمْ أَنْ تَبَرُّوا  وَتَتَّقُوا وَتُصْلِحُوا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (224)   . 
  المقصود من اليمين، والقسم تعظيم المقسم به, وتأكيد المقسم عليه، وكان  الله تعالى قد أمر بحفظ الأيمان, وكان مقتضى ذلك حفظها في كل شيء، ولكن  الله تعالى استثنى من ذلك إذا كان البر باليمين, يتضمن ترك ما هو أحب إليه،  فنهى عباده أن يجعلوا أيمانهم عرضة, أي: مانعة وحائلة عن أن يبروا: أن   يفعلوا خيرا, أو يتقوا شرا, أو يصلحوا بين الناس، فمن حلف على ترك واجب  وجب حنثه, وحرم إقامته على يمينه، ومن حلف على ترك مستحب, استحب له الحنث،  ومن حلف على فعل محرم, وجب الحنث, أو على فعل مكروه استحب الحنث، وأما  المباح فينبغي فيه حفظ اليمين عن الحنث. 
  ويستدل بهذه الآية على القاعدة المشهورة, أنه " إذا تزاحمت المصالح,  قدم أهمها "فهنا تتميم اليمين مصلحة, وامتثال أوامر الله في هذه الأشياء,  مصلحة أكبر من ذلك, فقدمت لذلك. 
  ثم ختم الآية بهذين الاسمين الكريمين فقال: ( وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ ) أي: لجميع الأصوات ( عَلِيمٌ ) بالمقاصد   < 1-101 >    والنيات, ومنه سماعه لأقوال الحالفين, وعلمه بمقاصدهم هل هي خير أم شر،  وفي ضمن ذلك التحذير من مجازاته, وأن أعمالكم ونياتكم, قد استقر علمها  عنده. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (36)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(225)الى الأية(230)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


ثم قال تعالى:          لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَلَكِنْ  يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ     (225)   . 
  أي: لا يؤاخذكم بما يجري على ألسنتكم من الأيمان اللاغية, التي يتكلم  بها العبد, من غير قصد منه ولا كسب قلب, ولكنها جرت على لسانه كقول الرجل  في عرض كلامه: " لا والله "و " بلى والله "وكحلفه على أمر ماض, يظن صدق  نفسه، وإنما المؤاخذة على ما قصده القلب. 
  وفي هذا دليل على اعتبار المقاصد في الأقوال, كما هي معتبرة في الأفعال. 
   ( والله غفور ) لمن تاب إليه, ( حليم ) بمن عصاه, حيث لم يعاجله بالعقوبة, بل حلم عنه وستر, وصفح مع قدرته عليه, وكونه بين يديه. 
       لِلَّذِينَ يُؤْلُونَ مِنْ نِسَائِهِمْ تَرَبُّصُ أَرْبَعَةِ أَشْهُرٍ فَإِنْ فَاءُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (226)        وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (227)   . 
  وهذا من الأيمان الخاصة بالزوجة, في أمر خاص وهو حلف الزوج على ترك وطء زوجته مطلقا، أو مقيدا، بأقل من أربعة أشهر أو أكثر. 
  فمن آلى من زوجته خاصة، فإن كان لدون أربعة أشهر, فهذا مثل سائر  الأيمان, إن حنث كفر, وإن أتم يمينه, فلا شيء عليه, وليس لزوجته عليه سبيل,  لأنه ملكه أربعة أشهر. 
  وإن كان أبدا, أو مدة تزيد على أربعة أشهر, ضربت له مدة أربعة أشهر من  يمينه, إذا طلبت زوجته ذلك, لأنه حق لها، فإذا تمت أمر بالفيئة وهو الوطء،  فإن وطئ, فلا شيء عليه إلا كفارة اليمين، وإن امتنع, أجبر على الطلاق, فإن  امتنع, طلق عليه الحاكم. 
  ولكن الفيئة والرجوع إلى زوجته, أحب إلى الله تعالى, ولهذا قال: (  فَإِنْ فَاءُوا ) أي: رجعوا إلى ما حلفوا على تركه, وهو الوطء. ( فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ ) يغفر لهم ما حصل منهم من الحلف, بسبب رجوعهم. ( رَحِيمٌ )  حيث جعل لأيمانهم كفارة وتحلة, ولم يجعلها لازمة لهم غير قابلة للانفكاك,  ورحيم بهم أيضا, حيث فاءوا إلى زوجاتهم, وحنوا عليهن ورحموهن. 
   ( وَإِنْ عَزَمُوا الطَّلاقَ ) أي: امتنعوا من الفيئة, فكان ذلك دليلا  على رغبتهم عنهن, وعدم إرادتهم لأزواجهم, وهذا لا يكون إلا عزما على  الطلاق، فإن حصل هذا الحق الواجب منه مباشرة, وإلا أجبره الحاكم عليه أو  قام به. 
   ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) فيه وعيد وتهديد, لمن يحلف هذا الحلف, ويقصد بذلك المضارة والمشاقة. 
  ويستدل بهذه الآية على أن الإيلاء, خاص بالزوجة, لقوله: ( من نسائهم )  وعلى وجوب الوطء في كل أربعة أشهر مرة, لأنه بعد الأربعة, يجبر إما على  الوطء, أو على الطلاق, ولا يكون ذلك إلا لتركه واجبا. 
       وَالْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ وَلا  يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ  إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ  أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ إِنْ أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا وَلَهُنَّ  مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ  دَرَجَةٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ     (228)   . 
  أي: النساء اللاتي طلقهن أزواجهن ( يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ )  أي: ينتظرن ويعتددن مدة ( ثَلاثَةَ قُرُوءٍ ) أي: حيض, أو أطهار على اختلاف  العلماء في المراد بذلك, مع أن الصحيح أن القرء, الحيض, ولهذه العدةِ  عِدّةُ حِكَمٍ، منها: العلم ببراءة الرحم, إذا تكررت عليها ثلاثة الأقراء,  علم أنه ليس في رحمها حمل, فلا يفضي إلى اختلاط الأنساب، ولهذا أوجب تعالى  عليهن الإخبار عن ( مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي أَرْحَامِهِنَّ ) وحرم عليهن,  كتمان ذلك, من حمل أو حيض, لأن كتمان ذلك, يفضي إلى مفاسد كثيرة، فكتمان  الحمل, موجب أن تلحقه بغير من هو له, رغبة فيه واستعجالا لانقضاء العدة،  فإذا ألحقته بغير أبيه, حصل من قطع الرحم والإرث, واحتجاب محارمه وأقاربه  عنه, وربما تزوج ذوات محارمه، وحصل في مقابلة ذلك, إلحاقه بغير أبيه, وثبوت  توابع ذلك, من الإرث منه وله, ومن جعل أقارب الملحق به, أقارب له، وفي ذلك  من الشر والفساد, ما لا يعلمه إلا رب العباد، ولو لم يكن في ذلك, إلا  إقامتها مع من نكاحها باطل في حقه, وفيه الإصرار على الكبيرة العظيمة, وهي  الزنا لكفى بذلك شرا. 
  وأما كتمان الحيض, بأن استعجلت وأخبرت به وهي كاذبة, ففيه من انقطاع حق  الزوج عنها, وإباحتها لغيره وما يتفرع عن ذلك من الشر, كما ذكرنا، وإن  كذبت وأخبرت بعدم وجود الحيض, لتطول العدة, فتأخذ منه نفقة غير واجبة عليه,  بل هي سحت عليها محرمة من جهتين: 
  من كونها لا تستحقه, ومن كونها نسبته إلى حكم الشرع وهي كاذبة, وربما  راجعها بعد انقضاء العدة, فيكون ذلك سفاحا, لكونها أجنبية عنه, فلهذا قال  تعالى: ( وَلا يَحِلُّ لَهُنَّ أَنْ يَكْتُمْنَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي  أَرْحَامِهِنَّ إِنْ كُنَّ يُؤْمِنَّ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ) . 
     < 1-102 >   
  فصدور الكتمان منهن دليل على عدم إيمانهن بالله واليوم الآخر, وإلا فلو  آمنّ بالله واليوم الآخر, وعرفن أنهن مجزيات عن أعمالهن, لم يصدر منهن شيء  من ذلك. 
  وفي ذلك دليل على قبول خبر المرأة, عما تخبر به عن نفسها, من الأمر الذي لا يطلع عليه غيرها, كالحيض والحمل ونحوه . 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَبُعُولَتُهُنّ  َ أَحَقُّ بِرَدِّهِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ )  أي: لأزواجهن ما دامت متربصة في تلك العدة, أن يردوهن إلى نكاحهن ( إِنْ  أَرَادُوا إِصْلاحًا ) أي: رغبة وألفة ومودة. 
  ومفهوم الآية أنهم إن لم يريدوا الإصلاح, فليسوا بأحق بردهن, فلا يحل  لهم أن يراجعوهن, لقصد المضارة لها, وتطويل العدة عليها، وهل يملك ذلك, مع  هذا القصد؟ فيه قولان. 
  الجمهور على أنه يملك ذلك, مع التحريم, والصحيح أنه إذا لم يرد  الإصلاح, لا يملك ذلك, كما هو ظاهر الآية الكريمة, وهذه حكمة أخرى في هذا  التربص، وهي: أنه ربما أن زوجها ندم على فراقه لها, فجعلت له هذه المدة,  ليتروى بها ويقطع نظره. 
  وهذا يدل على محبته تعالى, للألفة بين الزوجين, وكراهته للفراق, كما  قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أبغض الحلال إلى الله الطلاق "وهذا خاص في  الطلاق الرجعي، وأما الطلاق البائن, فليس البعل بأحق برجعتها، بل إن  تراضيا على التراجع, فلا بد من عقد جديد مجتمع الشروط. 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَهُنَّ مِثْلُ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ )  أي: وللنساء على بعولتهن من الحقوق واللوازم مثل الذي عليهن لأزواجهن من  الحقوق اللازمة والمستحبة. 
  ومرجع الحقوق بين الزوجين يرجع إلى المعروف, وهو: العادة الجارية في  ذلك البلد وذلك الزمان من مثلها لمثله، ويختلف ذلك باختلاف الأزمنة  والأمكنة, والأحوال, والأشخاص والعوائد. 
  وفي هذا دليل على أن النفقة والكسوة, والمعاشرة, والمسكن, وكذلك الوطء - الكل يرجع إلى المعروف، فهذا موجب العقد المطلق. 
  وأما مع الشرط, فعلى شرطهما, إلا شرطا أحل حراما, أو حرم حلالا. 
   ( وَلِلرِّجَالِ عَلَيْهِنَّ دَرَجَةٌ ) أي: رفعة ورياسة, وزيادة حق عليها, كما قال تعالى:       الرِّجَالُ قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ       . 
  ومنصب النبوة والقضاء, والإمامة الصغرى والكبرى, وسائر الولايات مختص بالرجال، وله ضعفا ما لها في كثير من الأمور, كالميراث ونحوه. 
   ( وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) أي: له العزة القاهرة والسلطان العظيم, الذي دانت له جميع الأشياء, ولكنه مع عزته حكيم في تصرفه. 
  ويخرج من عموم هذه الآية, الحوامل, فعدتهن وضع الحمل، واللاتي لم يدخل  بهن, فليس لهن عدة، والإماء, فعدتهن حيضتان, كما هو قول الصحابة رضي الله  عنهم، وسياق الآيات  يدل على أن المراد بها الحرة. 
       الطَّلاقُ مَرَّتَانِ فَإِمْسَاكٌ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ تَسْرِيحٌ بِإِحْسَانٍ  وَلا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا إِلا  أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلا  يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ فَلا تَعْتَدُوهَا وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ     (229)   . 
  كان الطلاق في الجاهلية, واستمر أول الإسلام, يطلق الرجل زوجته بلا  نهاية، فكان إذا أراد مضارتها, طلقها, فإذا شارفت انقضاء عدتها, راجعها, ثم  طلقها وصنع بها مثل ذلك أبدا, فيحصل عليها من الضرر ما الله به عليم،  فأخبر تعالى أن ( الطَّلاقَ ) أي: الذي تحصل به الرجعة ( مَرَّتَانِ )  ليتمكن الزوج إن لم يرد المضارة من ارتجاعها, ويراجع رأيه في هذه المدة،  وأما ما فوقها, فليس محلا لذلك, لأن من زاد على الثنتين, فإما متجرئ على  المحرم, أو ليس له رغبة في إمساكها, بل قصده المضارة، فلهذا أمر تعالى  الزوج, أن يمسك زوجته ( بِمَعْرُوفٍ ) أي: عشرة حسنة, ويجري مجرى أمثاله مع  زوجاتهم, وهذا هو الأرجح, وإلا يسرحها ويفارقها ( بِإِحْسَانٍ ) ومن  الإحسان, أن لا يأخذ على فراقه لها شيئا من مالها, لأنه ظلم, وأخذ للمال في  غير مقابلة بشيء, فلهذا قال: ( وَلا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَأْخُذُوا  مِمَّا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ شَيْئًا إِلا أَنْ يَخَافَا أَلا يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ ) وهي المخالعة بالمعروف, بأن كرهت الزوجة زوجها, لخلقه أو خلقه أو  نقص دينه, وخافت أن لا تطيع الله فيه، ( فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلا يُقِيمَا  حُدُودَ اللَّهِ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا فِيمَا افْتَدَتْ بِهِ ) لأنه  عوض لتحصيل مقصودها من الفرقة، وفي هذا مشروعية الخلع, إذا وجدت هذه  الحكمة. 
   ( تِلْكَ ) أي ما تقدم من الأحكام الشرعية ( حُدُودُ اللَّهِ ) أي:  أحكامه التي شرعها لكم, وأمر بالوقوف معها، ( وَمَنْ يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ  اللَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ) وأي ظلم أعظم ممن اقتحم الحلال,  وتعدى منه إلى الحرام, فلم يسعه ما أحل الله؟ 
  والظلم ثلاثة أقسام: 
  ظلم العبد فيما بينه وبين الله, وظلم العبد الأكبر الذي هو الشرك, وظلم  العبد فيما بينه وبين الخلق، فالشرك لا يغفره الله إلا بالتوبة, وحقوق  العباد, لا يترك الله منها شيئا، والظلم الذي بين العبد وربه فيما دون  الشرك, تحت المشيئة والحكمة. 
     < 1-103 >   
       فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلا تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا  غَيْرَهُ فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يَتَرَاجَعَا  إِنْ ظَنَّا أَنْ يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ  يُبَيِّنُهَا لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ     (230)   . 
يقول تعالى: ( فَإِنْ طَلَّقَهَا ) أي: الطلقة الثالثة ( فَلا  تَحِلُّ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدُ حَتَّى تَنْكِحَ زَوْجًا غَيْرَهُ ) أي: نكاحا  صحيحا ويطؤها, لأن النكاح الشرعي لا يكون إلا صحيحا, ويدخل فيه العقد  والوطء, وهذا بالاتفاق. 
  ويشترط   أن يكون نكاح الثاني, نكاح رغبة، فإن قصد به تحليلها للأول, فليس بنكاح,  ولا يفيد التحليل، ولا يفيد وطء السيد, لأنه ليس بزوج، فإذا تزوجها الثاني  راغبا ووطئها, ثم فارقها وانقضت عدتها ( فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا ) أي:  على الزوج الأول والزوجة ( أَنْ يَتَرَاجَعَا ) أي: يجددا عقدا جديدا  بينهما, لإضافته التراجع إليهما, فدل على اعتبار التراضي. 
  ولكن يشترط في التراجع أن يظنا ( أَنْ يُقِيمَا حُدُودَ اللَّهِ ) بأن  يقوم كل منهما, بحق صاحبه، وذلك إذا ندما على عشرتهما السابقة الموجبة  للفراق, وعزما أن يبدلاها بعشرة حسنة, فهنا لا جناح عليهما في التراجع. 
  ومفهوم الآية الكريمة, أنهما إن لم يظنا أن يقيما حدود الله, بأن غلب  على ظنهما أن الحال السابقة باقية, والعشرة السيئة غير زائلة أن عليهما في  ذلك جناحا, لأن جميع الأمور, إن لم يقم فيها أمر الله, ويسلك بها طاعته, لم  يحل الإقدام عليها. 
  وفي هذا دلالة على أنه ينبغي للإنسان, إذا أراد أن يدخل في أمر من الأمور, خصوصا الولايات, الصغار, والكبار, نظر في نفسه  ، فإن رأى من نفسه قوة على ذلك, ووثق بها, أقدم, وإلا أحجم. 
  ولما بين تعالى هذه الأحكام العظيمة قال: ( وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ ) أي: شرائعه التي حددها وبينها ووضحها. 
   ( يُبَيِّنُهَا لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ ) لأنهم هم المنتفعون بها, النافعون لغيرهم. 
  وفي هذا من فضيلة أهل العلم, ما لا يخفى, لأن الله تعالى جعل تبيينه  لحدوده, خاصا بهم, وأنهم المقصودون بذلك، وفيه أن الله تعالى يحب من عباده,  معرفة حدود ما أنزل على رسوله والتفقه بها. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (37)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(231)الى الأية(233)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

    وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ  بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا  لِتَعْتَدُوا وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ وَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ  يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ  شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  (231)   .
 ثم قال تعالى: (  وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ ) أي: طلاقا رجعيا بواحدة أو ثنتين.
  (  فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ ) أي: قاربن انقضاء عدتهن.
  (  فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ سَرِّحُوهُنَّ بِمَعْرُوفٍ ) أي: إما أن تراجعوهن, ونيتكم القيام بحقوقهن, أو تتركوهن بلا رجعة ولا إضرار, ولهذا قال: (  وَلا تُمْسِكُوهُنَّ ضِرَارًا ) أي: مضارة بهن (  لِتَعْتَدُوا ) في فعلكم هذا الحلال, إلى الحرام، فالحلال: الإمساك بمعروف  والحرام: المضارة، (  وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ ) ولو كان الحق يعود للمخلوق فالضرر عائد إلى من أراد الضرار.
  (  وَلا تَتَّخِذُوا آيَاتِ اللَّهِ هُزُوًا ) لما بين تعالى حدوده غاية التبيين, وكان المقصود, العلم بها والعمل,  والوقوف معها, وعدم مجاوزتها, لأنه تعالى لم ينزلها عبثا, بل أنزلها بالحق  والصدق والجد, نهى عن اتخاذها هزوا, أي: لعبا بها, وهو التجرؤ عليها, وعدم  الامتثال لواجبها، مثل استعمال المضارة في الإمساك, أو الفراق, أو كثرة  الطلاق, أو جمع الثلاث، والله من رحمته جعل له واحدة بعد واحدة, رفقا به  وسعيا في مصلحته.
  (  وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ ) عموما باللسان ثناء وحمدا، وبالقلب اعترافا وإقرارا, وبالأركان بصرفها في  طاعة الله، (  وَمَا أَنزلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَالْحِكْمَةِ ) أي: السنة اللذين بيّن لكم بهما طرق الخير ورغبكم فيها, وطرق الشر وحذركم  إياها, وعرفكم نفسه ووقائعه في أوليائه وأعدائه, وعلمكم ما لم تكونوا  تعلمون.
 وقيل: المراد بالحكمة أسرار الشريعة, فالكتاب فيه, الحكم، والحكمة فيها,  بيان حكمة الله في أوامره ونواهيه، وكلا المعنيين صحيح، ولهذا قال (  يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ ) أي: بما أنزل عليكم, وهذا مما يقوي أن المراد بالحكمة, أسرار الشريعة,  لأن الموعظة ببيان الحكم والحكمة, والترغيب, أو الترهيب, فالحكم به, يزول  الجهل، والحكمة مع الترغيب, يوجب الرغبة، والحكمة مع الترهيب يوجب الرهبة.
  (  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) في جميع أموركم (  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ) فلهذا بيّن لكم هذه الأحكام بغاية الإحكام والإتقان التي هي جارية مع المصالح في كل زمان ومكان, [فله الحمد والمنة].
    وَإِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَبَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلا  تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ أَنْ يَنْكِحْنَ أَزْوَاجَهُنَّ إِذَا تَرَاضَوْا  بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ذَلِكَ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَنْ كَانَ مِنْكُمْ  يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكُمْ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ  وَأَطْهَرُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ  (232)   .
 هذا خطاب لأولياء المرأة المطلقة دون الثلاث إذا خرجت من العدة, وأراد  زوجها أن ينكحها, ورضيت بذلك, فلا يجوز لوليها, من أب وغيره; أن يعضلها;  أي: يمنعها من التزوج به حنقا عليه; وغضبا; واشمئزازا لما فعل من الطلاق  الأول.
 وذكر أن من كان يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر فإيمانه يمنعه من العضل، فإن ذلك أزكى لكم وأطهر وأطيب مما يظن  < 1-104 >  الولي أن عدم تزويجه هو الرأي: واللائق وأنه يقابل بطلاقه الأول بعدم التزويج له  كما هو عادة المترفعين المتكبرين.
 فإن كان يظن أن المصلحة في عدم تزويجه, فالله (  يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ ) فامتثلوا أمر من هو عالم بمصالحكم, مريد لها, قادر عليها, ميسر لها من الوجه الذي تعرفون وغيره.
 وفي هذه الآية, دليل على أنه لا بد من الولي في النكاح, لأنه نهى  الأولياء عن العضل, ولا ينهاهم إلا عن أمر, هو تحت تدبيرهم ولهم فيه حق.
  ثم قال تعالى:
    وَالْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ لِمَنْ  أَرَادَ أَنْ يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ رِزْقُهُنَّ  وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ لا تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلا وُسْعَهَا لا  تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ وَعَلَى  الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ فَإِنْ أَرَادَا فِصَالا عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا  وَتَشَاوُرٍ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ  تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ  مَا آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ  اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  (233)   .
  هذا خبر بمعنى الأمر, تنزيلا له منزلة المتقرر, الذي لا يحتاج إلى أمر بأن ( يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلادَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ ) .
 ولما كان الحول, يطلق على الكامل, وعلى معظم الحول قال: ( كَامِلَيْنِ  لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يُتِمَّ الرَّضَاعَةَ ) فإذا تم للرضيع حولان, فقد تم  رضاعه وصار اللبن بعد ذلك, بمنزلة سائر الأغذية, فلهذا كان الرضاع بعد  الحولين, غير معتبر, لا يحرم.
 ويؤخذ من هذا النص, ومن قوله تعالى:       وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَالُهُ ثَلاثُونَ شَهْرًا       أن أقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر, وأنه يمكن وجود الولد بها.
  ( وَعَلَى الْمَوْلُودِ لَهُ ) أي: الأب ( رِزْقُهُنَّ وَكِسْوَتُهُنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) وهذا شامل لما إذا كانت في حباله أو مطلقة, فإن على الأب  رزقها, أي: نفقتها وكسوتها, وهي الأجرة للرضاع.
 ودل هذا, على أنها إذا كانت في حباله, لا يجب لها أجرة, غير النفقة  والكسوة, وكل بحسب حاله, فلهذا قال: ( لا تُكَلَّفُ نَفْسٌ إِلا وُسْعَهَا )  فلا يكلف الفقير أن ينفق نفقة الغني, ولا من لم يجد شيئا بالنفقة حتى يجد،  ( لا تُضَارَّ وَالِدَةٌ بِوَلَدِهَا وَلا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ بِوَلَدِهِ )  أي: لا يحل أن تضار الوالدة بسبب ولدها, إما أن تمنع من إرضاعه, أو لا تعطى  ما يجب لها من النفقة, والكسوة أو الأجرة، ( وَلا مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ  بِوَلَدِهِ ) بأن تمتنع من إرضاعه على وجه المضارة له, أو تطلب زيادة عن  الواجب, ونحو ذلك من أنواع الضرر.
 ودل قوله: ( مَوْلُودٌ لَهُ ) أن الولد لأبيه, لأنه موهوب له, ولأنه من  كسبه، فلذلك جاز له الأخذ من ماله, رضي أو لم يرض, بخلاف الأم.
 وقوله: ( وَعَلَى الْوَارِثِ مِثْلُ ذَلِكَ ) أي: على وارث الطفل إذا  عدم الأب, وكان الطفل ليس له مال, مثل ما على الأب من النفقة للمرضع  والكسوة، فدل على وجوب نفقة الأقارب المعسرين, على القريب الوارث الموسر، (  فَإِنْ أَرَادَا ) أي: الأبوان ( فِصَالا ) أي: فطام الصبي قبل الحولين، (  عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْهُمَا ) بأن يكونا راضيين ( وَتَشَاوُرٍ ) فيما بينهما,  هل هو مصلحة للصبي أم لا؟ فإن كان مصلحة ورضيا ( فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا )  في فطامه قبل الحولين، فدلت الآية بمفهومها, على أنه إن رضي أحدهما دون  الآخر, أو لم يكن مصلحة للطفل, أنه لا يجوز فطامه.
 وقوله: ( وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمْ أَنْ تَسْتَرْضِعُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ ) أي:  تطلبوا لهم المراضع غير أمهاتهم على غير وجه المضارة ( فَلا جُنَاحَ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُمْ مَا آتَيْتُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) أي:  للمرضعات, ( وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ) فمجازيكم على ذلك  بالخير والشر.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (38)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(234)الى الأية(237)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

**    وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ  بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ  أَجَلَهُنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ     (234)   .* 

*أي: إذا توفي الزوج, مكثت زوجته, متربصة أربعة أشهر وعشرة أيام وجوبا،  والحكمة في ذلك, ليتبين الحمل في مدة الأربعة, ويتحرك في ابتدائه في الشهر  الخامس، وهذا العام مخصوص بالحوامل, فإن عدتهن بوضع الحمل، وكذلك الأمة,  عدتها على النصف من عدة الحرة, شهران وخمسة أيام.* 
*وقوله: ( فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ ) أي: انقضت عدتهن ( فَلا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِنَّ ) أي: من مراجعتها  للزينة والطيب، ( بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) أي: على وجه غير محرم ولا مكروه.* 
*وفي هذا وجوب الإحداد مدة العدة, على المتوفى عنها زوجها, دون غيرها من المطلقات والمفارقات, وهو مجمع عليه بين العلماء.* 
* ( وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ ) أي: عالم بأعمالكم, ظاهرها وباطنها, جليلها وخفيها, فمجازيكم عليها.* 
*وفي خطابه للأولياء بقوله: ( فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِنَّ )   < 1-105 >   دليل على أن الولي ينظر على المرأة, ويمنعها مما لا يجوز فعله ويجبرها على ما يجب, وأنه مخاطب بذلك, واجب عليه.* 
*     وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا عَرَّضْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ خِطْبَةِ  النِّسَاءِ أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ  سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ سِرًّا إِلا أَنْ  تَقُولُوا قَوْلا مَعْرُوفًا وَلا تَعْزِمُوا عُقْدَةَ النِّكَاحِ حَتَّى  يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  أَنْفُسِكُمْ فَاحْذَرُوهُ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ     (235)   .* 

*هذا حكم المعتدة من وفاة, أو المبانة في الحياة، فيحرم على غير مبينها  أن يصرح لها في الخطبة, وهو المراد بقوله: ( وَلَكِنْ لا تُوَاعِدُوهُنَّ  سِرًّا ) وأما التعريض, فقد أسقط تعالى فيه الجناح.* 
*والفرق بينهما: أن التصريح, لا يحتمل غير النكاح, فلهذا حرم, خوفا من  استعجالها, وكذبها في انقضاء عدتها, رغبة في النكاح، ففيه دلالة على منع  وسائل المحرم, وقضاء لحق زوجها الأول, بعدم مواعدتها لغيره مدة عدتها.* 
*وأما التعريض, وهو الذي يحتمل النكاح وغيره, فهو جائز للبائن كأن يقول  لها: إني أريد التزوج, وإني أحب أن تشاوريني عند انقضاء عدتك, ونحو ذلك,  فهذا جائز لأنه ليس بمنزلة الصريح, وفي النفوس داع قوي إليه.* 
*وكذلك إضمار الإنسان في نفسه أن يتزوج من هي في عدتها, إذا انقضت،  ولهذا قال: ( أَوْ أَكْنَنْتُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ أَنَّكُمْ  سَتَذْكُرُونَهُ  نَّ ) هذا التفصيل كله في مقدمات العقد.* 
*وأما عقد النكاح فلا يحل ( حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ الْكِتَابُ أَجَلَهُ ) أي: تنقضي العدة.* 
* ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ ) أي: فانووا الخير, ولا تنووا الشر, خوفا من عقابه ورجاء لثوابه.* 
* ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ ) لمن صدرت منه الذنوب, فتاب  منها, ورجع إلى ربه ( حَلِيمٌ ) حيث لم يعاجل العاصين على معاصيهم, مع  قدرته عليهم.* 
*     لا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ مَا لَمْ  تَمَسُّوهُنَّ أَوْ تَفْرِضُوا لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَمَتِّعُوهُنَّ عَلَى  الْمُوسِعِ قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ قَدَرُهُ مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (236)   .* 

*أي: ليس عليكم يا معشر الأزواج جناح وإثم, بتطليق النساء قبل المسيس,  وفرض المهر, وإن كان في ذلك كسر لها, فإنه ينجبر بالمتعة، فعليكم أن  تمتعوهن بأن تعطوهن شيئا من المال, جبرا لخواطرهن. ( عَلَى الْمُوسِعِ  قَدَرُهُ وَعَلَى الْمُقْتِرِ ) أي: المعسر ( قَدَرُهُ ) .* 
*وهذا يرجع إلى العرف, وأنه يختلف باختلاف الأحوال ولهذا قال: (  مَتَاعًا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) فهذا حق واجب ( عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) ليس لهم  أن يبخسوهن.* 
*فكما تسببوا لتشوفهن واشتياقهن, وتعلق قلوبهن, ثم لم يعطوهن ما رغبن فيه, فعليهم في مقابلة ذلك المتعة.* 
*فلله ما أحسن هذا الحكم الإلهي, وأدله على حكمة شارعه ورحمته" ومن أحسن  من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون؟" فهذا حكم المطلقات قبل المسيس وقبل فرض المهر. * 
*ثم ذكر حكم المفروض لهن فقال:* 
*     وَإِنْ طَلَّقْتُمُوهُن  َّ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَمَسُّوهُنَّ وَقَدْ  فَرَضْتُمْ لَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً فَنِصْفُ مَا فَرَضْتُمْ إِلا أَنْ يَعْفُونَ  أَوْ يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ وَأَنْ تَعْفُوا  أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَلا تَنْسَوُا الْفَضْلَ بَيْنَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ     (237)   .* 

* أي: إذا طلقتم النساء قبل المسيس, وبعد فرض المهر, فللمطلقات من المهر المفروض نصفه, ولكم نصفه.* 
*هذا هو الواجب ما لم يدخله عفو ومسامحة, بأن تعفو عن نصفها لزوجها, إذا  كان يصح عفوها, ( أَوْ يَعْفُوَ الَّذِي بِيَدِهِ عُقْدَةُ النِّكَاحِ )  وهو الزوج على الصحيح  لأنه الذي بيده حل عقدته؛ ولأن الولي لا يصح أن يعفو عن ما وجب للمرأة, لكونه غير مالك ولا وكيل.* 
*ثم رغب في العفو, وأن من عفا, كان أقرب لتقواه, لكونه إحسانا موجبا  لشرح الصدر, ولكون الإنسان لا ينبغي أن يهمل نفسه من الإحسان والمعروف,  وينسى الفضل الذي هو أعلى درجات المعاملة, لأن معاملة الناس فيما بينهم على  درجتين: إما عدل وإنصاف واجب, وهو: أخذ الواجب, وإعطاء الواجب. وإما فضل  وإحسان, وهو إعطاء ما ليس بواجب والتسامح في الحقوق, والغض مما في النفس،  فلا ينبغي للإنسان أن ينسى هذه الدرجة, ولو في بعض الأوقات, وخصوصا لمن  بينك وبينه معاملة, أو مخالطة, فإن الله مجاز المحسنين بالفضل   < 1-106 >   والكرم، ولهذا قال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ ) .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (39)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(238)الى الأية(245)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

 ثم قال تعالى:  حَافِظُوا عَلَى الصَّلَوَاتِ وَالصَّلاةِ الْوُسْطَى وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ  (238)    فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ فَرِجَالا أَوْ رُكْبَانًا فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَمَا عَلَّمَكُمْ مَا لَمْ تَكُونُوا تَعْلَمُونَ  (239)   .
  يأمر بالمحافظة على الصلوات عمومًا وعلى الصلاة الوسطى، وهي العصر خصوصًا،  والمحافظة عليها أداؤها بوقتها وشروطها وأركانها وخشوعها وجميع ما لها من  واجب ومستحب، وبالمحافظة على الصلوات تحصل المحافظة على سائر العبادات،  وتفيد النهي عن الفحشاء والمنكر خصوصًا إذا أكملها كما أمر بقوله (  وَقُومُوا لِلَّهِ قَانِتِينَ ) أي: ذليلين خاشعين، ففيه الأمر بالقيام والقنوت والنهي عن الكلام، والأمر  بالخشوع، هذا مع الأمن والطمأنينة.
  (  فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ )   لم يذكر ما يخاف منه ليشمل الخوف من كافر وظالم وسبع، وغير ذلك من أنواع  المخاوف، أي: إن خفتم بصلاتكم على تلك الصفة فصلوها (  رِجَالا ) أي: ماشين على أقدامكم، (  أَوْ رُكْبَانًا ) على الخيل والإبل وغيرها، ويلزم على ذلك أن يكونوا مستقبلي القبلة وغير  مستقبليها، وفي هذا زيادة التأكيد على المحافظة على وقتها حيث أمر بذلك ولو  مع الإخلال بكثير من الأركان والشروط، وأنه لا يجوز تأخيرها عن وقتها ولو  في هذه الحالة الشديدة، فصلاتها على تلك الصورة أحسن وأفضل بل أوجب من  صلاتها مطمئنا خارج الوقت (  فَإِذَا أَمِنْتُمْ ) أي: زال الخوف عنكم (  فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ ) وهذا يشمل جميع أنواع الذكر ومنه الصلاة على كمالها وتمامها (  كما علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون ) فإنها نعمة عظيمة ومنة جسيمة، تقتضي مقابلتها بالذكر والشكر ليبقي نعمته  عليكم ويزيدكم عليها.
 ثم قال تعالى:
    وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا وَصِيَّةً  لأَزْوَاجِهِمْ مَتَاعًا إِلَى الْحَوْلِ غَيْرَ إِخْرَاجٍ فَإِنْ خَرَجْنَ  فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي مَا فَعَلْنَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِنَّ مِنْ  مَعْرُوفٍ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  (240)   .
  أي: الأزواج الذين يموتون ويتركون خلفهم أزواجا فعليهم أن يوصوا ( وصية  لأزواجهم متاعا إلى الحول غير إخراج ) أي: يوصون أن يلزمن بيوتهم مدة سنة  لا يخرجن منها ( فإن خرجن ) من أنفسهن ( فلا جناح عليكم ) أيها الأولياء (  في ما فعلن في أنفسهن من معروف والله عزيز حكيم ) أي: من مراجعة الزينة  والطيب ونحو ذلك وأكثر المفسرين أن هذه الآية منسوخة بما قبلها وهي قوله:       وَالَّذِينَ يُتَوَفَّوْنَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَذَرُونَ أَزْوَاجًا يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَعَشْرًا       وقيل لم تنسخها بل الآية الأولى دلت على أن أربعة أشهر وعشر واجبة، وما  زاد على ذلك فهي مستحبة ينبغي فعلها تكميلا لحق الزوج، ومراعاة للزوجة،  والدليل على أن ذلك مستحب أنه هنا نفى الجناح عن الأولياء إن خرجن قبل  تكميل الحول، فلو كان لزوم المسكن واجبا لم ينف الحرج عنهم.
    وَلِلْمُطَلَّقَ  اتِ مَتَاعٌ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ حَقًّا عَلَى الْمُتَّقِينَ  (241)    كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ  (242)   .
 أي: لكل مطلقة متاع بالمعروف حقا على كل متق، جبرا لخاطرها وأداء لبعض  حقوقها، وهذه المتعة واجبة على من طلقت قبل المسيس، والفرض سنة في حق غيرها  كما تقدم، هذا أحسن ما قيل فيها، وقيل إن المتعة واجبة على كل مطلقة  احتجاجا بعموم هذه الآية، ولكن القاعدة أن المطلق محمول على المقيّد، وتقدم  أن الله فرض المتعة للمطلقة قبل الفرض والمسيس خاصة.
 ولما بيّن تعالى هذه الأحكام العظيمة المشتملة على الحكمة والرحمة امتن  بها على عباده فقال: (  كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته ) أي: حدوده، وحلاله وحرامه والأحكام النافعة لكم، لعلكم تعقلونها  فتعرفونها وتعرفون المقصود منها، فإن من عرف ذلك أوجب له العمل بها.
  ثم قال تعالى: 
    أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَهُمْ أُلُوفٌ  حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ اللَّهُ مُوتُوا ثُمَّ أَحْيَاهُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَشْكُرُونَ  (243)    وَقَاتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  (244)    مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ  أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً وَاللَّهُ يَقْبِضُ وَيَبْسُطُ وَإِلَيْهِ  تُرْجَعُونَ  (245)   .
 يقص تعالى علينا قصة الذين خرجوا من ديارهم على كثرتهم واتفاق مقاصدهم،  بأن الذي أخرجهم منها حذر الموت من وباء أو غيره، يقصدون بهذا الخروج  السلامة من الموت، ولكن لا يغني حذر عن قدر، (  فقال لهم الله موتوا ) فماتوا (  ثم ) إن الله تعالى (  أحياهم ) إما بدعوة نبي أو بغير ذلك، رحمة بهم ولطفا وحلما، وبيانا لآياته لخلقه  بإحياء الموتى، ولهذا قال: (  إن الله لذو فضل )  < 1-107 >   أي: عظيم (  على الناس ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون ) فلا تزيدهم النعمة شكرا، بل ربما استعانوا بنعم الله على معاصيه، وقليل  منهم الشكور الذي يعرف النعمة ويقر بها ويصرفها في طاعة المنعم.
 ثم أمر تعالى بالقتال في سبيله، وهو قتال الأعداء الكفار لإعلاء كلمة  الله ونصر دينه، فقال: (  وقاتلوا في سبيل الله واعلموا أن الله سميع عليم ) أي: فأحسنوا نياتكم واقصدوا بذلك وجه الله، واعلموا أنه لا يفيدكم القعود  عن القتال شيئا، ولو ظننتم أن في القعود حياتكم وبقاءكم، فليس الأمر كذلك،  ولهذا ذكر القصة السابقة توطئة لهذا الأمر، فكما لم ينفع الذين خرجوا من  ديارهم حذر الموت خروجهم، بل أتاهم ما حذروا من غير أن يحتسبوا، فاعلموا  أنكم كذلك.
 ولما كان القتال في سبيل الله لا يتم إلا بالنفقة وبذل الأموال في ذلك،  أمر تعالى بالإنفاق في سبيله ورغب فيه، وسماه قرضا فقال: (  من ذا الذي يقرض الله قرضا حسنا ) فينفق ما تيسر من أمواله في طرق الخيرات، خصوصا في الجهاد، والحسن هو  الحلال المقصود به وجه الله تعالى، (  فيضاعفه له أضعافا كثيرة ) الحسنة بعشرة أمثالها إلى سبع مائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة، بحسب حالة  المنفق، ونيته ونفع نفقته والحاجة إليها، ولما كان الإنسان ربما توهم أنه  إذا أنفق افتقر دفع تعالى هذا الوهم بقوله: (  والله يقبض ويبسط ) أي: يوسع الرزق على من يشاء ويقبضه عمن يشاء، فالتصرف كله بيديه ومدار  الأمور راجع إليه، فالإمساك لا يبسط الرزق، والإنفاق لا يقبضه، ومع ذلك  فالإنفاق غير ضائع على أهله، بل لهم يوم يجدون ما قدموه كاملا موفرا  مضاعفا، فلهذا قال: (  وإليه ترجعون ) فيجازيكم بأعمالكم.
 ففي هذه الآيات دليل على أن الأسباب لا تنفع مع القضاء والقدر، وخصوصا  الأسباب التي تترك بها أوامر الله. وفيها: الآية العظيمة بإحياء الموتى  أعيانا في هذه الدار. وفيها: الأمر بالقتال والنفقة في سبيل الله، وذكر  الأسباب الداعية لذلك الحاثة عليه، من تسميته قرضا، ومضاعفته، وأن الله  يقبض ويبسط وإليه ترجعون.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (40)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(246)الى الأية(248)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


  أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الْمَلإِ مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مُوسَى  إِذْ قَالُوا لِنَبِيٍّ لَهُمُ ابْعَثْ لَنَا مَلِكًا نُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ قَالَ هَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْقِتَالُ  أَلا تُقَاتِلُوا قَالُوا وَمَا لَنَا أَلا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْقِتَالُ تَوَلَّوْا إِلا قَلِيلا مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ  بِالظَّالِمِينَ  (246)    وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ بَعَثَ لَكُمْ طَالُوتَ  مَلِكًا قَالُوا أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ الْمُلْكُ عَلَيْنَا وَنَحْنُ أَحَقُّ  بِالْمُلْكِ مِنْهُ وَلَمْ يُؤْتَ سَعَةً مِنَ الْمَالِ قَالَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَزَادَهُ بَسْطَةً فِي الْعِلْمِ  وَالْجِسْمِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤْتِي مُلْكَهُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ  عَلِيمٌ  (247)    وَقَالَ لَهُمْ نَبِيُّهُمْ إِنَّ آيَةَ مُلْكِهِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمُ  التَّابُوتُ فِيهِ سَكِينَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَبَقِيَّةٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ آلُ  مُوسَى وَآلُ هَارُونَ تَحْمِلُهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً  لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  (248)   .
 يقص تعالى على نبيه قصة الملأ من بني إسرائيل وهم الأشراف والرؤساء، وخص  الملأ بالذكر، لأنهم في العادة هم الذين يبحثون عن مصالحهم ليتفقوا  فيتبعهم غيرهم على ما يرونه، وذلك أنهم أتوا إلى نبي لهم بعد موسى عليه  السلام فقالوا له (  ابعث لنا ملكا ) أي: عيِّن لنا ملكا (  نقاتل في سبيل الله ) ليجتمع متفرقنا ويقاوم بنا عدونا، ولعلهم في ذلك الوقت ليس لهم رئيس  يجمعهم، كما جرت عادة القبائل أصحاب البيوت، كل بيت لا يرضى أن يكون من  البيت الآخر رئيس، فالتمسوا من نبيهم تعيين ملك يرضي الطرفين ويكون تعيينه  خاصا لعوائدهم، وكانت أنبياء بني إسرائيل تسوسهم، كلما مات نبي خلفه نبي  آخر، فلما قالوا لنبيهم تلك المقالة (  قال ) لهم نبيهم (  هل عسيتم إن كتب عليكم القتال ألا تقاتلوا ) أي: لعلكم تطلبون شيئا وهو إذا كتب عليكم لا تقومون به، فعرض عليهم  العافية فلم يقبلوها، واعتمدوا على عزمهم ونيتهم، فقالوا: (  وما لنا ألا نقاتل في سبيل الله وقد أخرجنا من ديارنا وأبنائنا ) أي: أي شيء يمنعنا من القتال وقد ألجأنا إليه، بأن أخرجنا من أوطاننا  وسبيت ذرارينا، فهذا موجب لكوننا نقاتل ولو لم يكتب علينا، فكيف مع أنه فرض  علينا وقد حصل ما حصل، ولهذا لما لم تكن نياتهم حسنة ولم يقوَ توكلهم على  ربهم (  فلما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا ) فجبنوا عن قتال الأعداء وضعفوا عن المصادمة، وزال ما كانوا عزموا عليه،  واستولى على أكثرهم الخور والجبن (  إلا قليلا منهم ) فعصمهم الله وثبتهم وقوى قلوبهم فالتزموا أمر الله ووطنوا أنفسهم على  مقارعة أعدائه، فحازوا شرف الدنيا والآخرة، وأما أكثرهم فظلموا أنفسهم  وتركوا أمر الله، فلهذا قال: (  والله عليم بالظالمين وقال لهم نبيهم ) مجيبا لطلبهم (  إن الله قد بعث لكم طالوت ملكا ) فكان هذا تعيينا من الله الواجب عليهم فيه القبول والانقياد وترك  الاعتراض، ولكن أبوا إلا أن يعترضوا، فقالوا: (  أنى يكون له الملك علينا ونحن أحق بالملك منه ولم يؤت سعة من المال ) أي: كيف يكون ملكا وهو دوننا في الشرف والنسب ونحن أحق بالملك منه. ومع  هذا فهو  < 1-108 >   فقير ليس عنده ما يقوم به الملك من الأموال، وهذا بناء منهم على ظن فاسد،  وهو أن الملك ونحوه من الولايات مستلزم لشرف النسب وكثرة المال، ولم يعلموا  أن الصفات الحقيقية التي توجب التقديم مقدمة عليها، فلهذا قال لهم نبيهم: (  إن الله اصطفاه عليكم ) فلزمكم الانقياد لذلك (  وزاده بسطة في العلم والجسم ) أي: فضله عليكم بالعلم والجسم، أي: بقوة الرأي والجسم اللذين بهما تتم  أمور الملك، لأنه إذا تم رأيه وقوي على تنفيذ ما يقتضيه الرأي المصيب، حصل  بذلك الكمال، ومتى فاته واحد من الأمرين اختل عليه الأمر، فلو كان قوي  البدن مع ضعف الرأي، حصل في الملك خرق وقهر ومخالفة للمشروع، قوة على غير  حكمة، ولو كان عالما بالأمور وليس له قوة على تنفيذها لم يفده الرأي الذي  لا ينفذه شيئا (  والله واسع ) الفضل كثير الكرم، لا يخص برحمته وبره العام أحدا عن أحد، ولا شريفا عن  وضيع، ولكنه مع ذلك (  عليم ) بمن يستحق الفضل فيضعه فيه، فأزال بهذا الكلام ما في قلوبهم من كل ريب  وشك وشبهة لتبيينه أن أسباب الملك متوفرة فيه، وأن فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء  من عباده، ليس له راد، ولا لإحسانه صاد.
 ثم ذكر لهم نبيهم أيضا آية حسية يشاهدونها وهي إتيان التابوت الذي قد  فقدوه زمانا طويلا وفي ذلك التابوت سكينة تسكن بها قلوبهم، وتطمئن لها  خواطرهم، وفيه بقية مما ترك آل موسى وآل هارون، فأتت به الملائكة حاملة له  وهم يرونه عيانا.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (41)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(249)الى الأية(252)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


       فَلَمَّا فَصَلَ طَالُوتُ بِالْجُنُودِ قَالَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُبْتَلِيكُمْ  بِنَهَرٍ فَمَنْ شَرِبَ مِنْهُ فَلَيْسَ مِنِّي وَمَنْ لَمْ يَطْعَمْهُ  فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي إِلا مَنِ اغْتَرَفَ غُرْفَةً بِيَدِهِ فَشَرِبُوا مِنْهُ  إِلا قَلِيلا مِنْهُمْ فَلَمَّا جَاوَزَهُ هُوَ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  مَعَهُ قَالُوا لا طَاقَةَ لَنَا الْيَوْمَ بِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالَ  الَّذِينَ يَظُنُّونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو اللَّهِ كَمْ مِنْ فِئَةٍ  قَلِيلَةٍ غَلَبَتْ فِئَةً كَثِيرَةً بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ  الصَّابِرِينَ     (249)        وَلَمَّا بَرَزُوا لِجَالُوتَ وَجُنُودِهِ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ  عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ  الْكَافِرِينَ     (250)        فَهَزَمُوهُمْ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَقَتَلَ دَاوُدُ جَالُوتَ وَآتَاهُ  اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَهُ مِمَّا يَشَاءُ وَلَوْلا  دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الأَرْضُ  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ     (251)        تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّكَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ     (252)   . 
  أي: لما تملَّك طالوت ببني إسرائيل واستقر له الملك تجهزوا لقتال  عدوهم، فلما فصل طالوت بجنود بني إسرائيل وكانوا عددا كثيرا وجما غفيرا،  امتحنهم بأمر الله ليتبين الثابت المطمئن ممن ليس كذلك فقال: ( إن الله  مبتليكم بنهر فمن شرب منه فليس مني ) فهو عاص ولا يتبعنا لعدم صبره وثباته  ولمعصيته ( ومن لم يطعمه ) أي: لم يشرب منه فإنه مني ( إلا من اغترف غرفة  بيده ) فلا جناح عليه في ذلك، ولعل الله أن يجعل فيها بركة فتكفيه، وفي هذا  الابتلاء ما يدل على أن الماء قد قل عليهم ليتحقق الامتحان، فعصى أكثرهم  وشربوا من النهر الشرب المنهي عنه، ورجعوا على أعقابهم ونكصوا عن قتال  عدوهم وكان في عدم صبرهم عن الماء ساعة واحدة أكبر دليل على عدم صبرهم على  القتال الذي سيتطاول وتحصل فيه المشقة الكبيرة، وكان في رجوعهم عن باقي  العسكر ما يزداد به الثابتون توكلا على الله، وتضرعا واستكانة وتبرؤا من  حولهم وقوتهم، وزيادة صبر لقلتهم وكثرة عدوهم، فلهذا قال تعالى: ( فلما  جاوزه ) أي: النهر ( هو ) أي: طالوت ( والذين آمنوا معه ) وهم الذين أطاعوا  أمر الله ولم يشربوا من النهر الشرب المنهي عنه فرأوا... قلتهم وكثرة  أعدائهم، قالوا أي: قال كثير منهم ( لا طاقة لنا اليوم بجالوت وجنوده )  لكثرتهم وعَددهم وعُددهم ( قال الذين يظنون أنهم ملاقوا الله ) أي:  يستيقنون ذلك، وهم أهل الإيمان الثابت واليقين الراسخ، مثبتين لباقيهم  ومطمئنين لخواطرهم، وآمرين لهم بالصبر ( كم من فئة قليلة غلبت فئة كثيرة  بإذن الله ) أي: بإرادته ومشيئته فالأمر لله تعالى، والعزيز من أعزه الله،  والذليل من أذله الله، فلا تغني الكثرة مع خذلانه، ولا تضر القلة مع نصره، (  والله مع الصابرين ) بالنصر والمعونة والتوفيق، فأعظم جالب لمعونة الله  صبر العبد لله، فوقعت موعظته في قلوبهم وأثرت معهم. 
  ولهذا لما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده ( قالوا ) جميعهم ( ربنا أفرغ علينا  صبرا ) أي: قو قلوبنا، وأوزعنا الصبر، وثبت أقدامنا عن التزلزل والفرار،  وانصرنا على القوم الكافرين. 
  من هاهنا نعلم أن جالوت وجنوده كانوا كفارا، فاستجاب الله لهم ذلك  الدعاء لإتيانهم بالأسباب الموجبة لذلك، ونصرهم عليهم ( فهزموهم بإذن الله  وقتل داود ) عليه السلام، وكان مع جنود طالوت، ( جالوت ) أي: باشر قتل ملك  الكفار بيده لشجاعته وقوته وصبره ( وآتاه الله ) أي: آتى الله داود ( الملك  والحكمة ) أي: منَّ عليه بتملكه على بني إسرائيل مع الحكمة، وهي النبوة  المشتملة على الشرع العظيم والصراط المستقيم، ولهذا قال ( وعلمه مما يشاء )  من العلوم الشرعية والعلوم السياسية، فجمع الله له الملك والنبوة، وقد كان  من قبله من الأنبياء يكون الملك   < 1-109 >    لغيرهم، فلما نصرهم الله تعالى اطمأنوا في ديارهم وعبدوا الله آمنين  مطمئنين لخذلان أعدائهم وتمكينهم من الأرض، وهذا كله من آثار الجهاد في  سبيله، فلو لم يكن لم يحصل ذلك فلهذا قال تعالى: ( ولولا دفع الله الناس  بعضهم ببعض لفسدت الأرض ) أي: لولا أنه يدفع بمن يقاتل في سبيله كيد الفجار  وتكالب الكفار لفسدت الأرض باستيلاء الكفار عليها وإقامتهم شعائر الكفر  ومنعهم من عبادة الله تعالى، وإظهار دينه ( ولكن الله ذو فضل على العالمين )  حيث شرع لهم الجهاد الذي فيه سعادتهم والمدافعة عنهم ومكنهم من الأرض  بأسباب يعلمونها، وأسباب لا يعلمونها. 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( تلك آيات الله نتلوها عليك بالحق ) أي: بالصدق الذي لا  ريب فيها المتضمن للاعتبار والاستبصار وبيان حقائق الأمور ( وإنك لمن  المرسلين ) فهذه شهادة من الله لرسوله برسالته التي من جملة أدلتها ما قصه  الله عليه من أخبار الأمم السالفين والأنبياء وأتباعهم وأعدائهم التي لولا  خبر الله إياه لما كان عنده بذلك علم بل لم يكن في قومه من عنده شيء من هذه  الأمور، فدل أنه رسول الله حقا ونبيه صدقا الذي بعثه بالحق ودين الحق  ليظهره على الدين كله ولو كره المشركون. 
  وفي هذه القصة من الآيات والعبر ما يتذكر به أولو الألباب، فمنها: أن  اجتماع أهل الكلمة والحل والعقد وبحثهم في الطريق الذي تستقيم به أمورهم  وفهمه، ثم العمل به، أكبر سبب لارتقائهم وحصول مقصودهم، كما وقع لهؤلاء  الملأ حين راجعوا نبيهم في تعيين ملك تجتمع به كلمتهم ويلم متفرقهم، وتحصل  له الطاعة منهم، ومنها: أن الحق كلما عورض وأوردت عليه الشبه ازداد وضوحا  وتميز وحصل به اليقين التام كما جرى لهؤلاء، لما اعترضوا على استحقاق طالوت  للملك أجيبوا بأجوبة حصل بها الإقناع وزوال الشبه والريب. ومنها: أن العلم  والرأي: مع القوة المنفذة بهما كمال الولايات، وبفقدهما أو فقد أحدهما  نقصانها وضررها. ومنها: أن الاتكال على النفس سبب الفشل والخذلان،  والاستعانة بالله والصبر والالتجاء إليه سبب النصر، فالأول كما في قولهم  لنبيهم        وَمَا لَنَا أَلا نُقَاتِلَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَقَدْ أُخْرِجْنَا مِنْ دِيَارِنَا وَأَبْنَائِنَا        فكأنه نتيجة ذلك أنه لما كتب عليهم القتال تولوا، والثاني في قوله: (  ولما برزوا لجالوت وجنوده قالوا ربنا أفرغ علينا صبرا وثبت أقدامنا وانصرنا  على القوم الكافرين فهزموهم بإذن الله ) ومنها: أن من حكمة الله تعالى  تمييز الخبيث من الطيب، والصادق من الكاذب، والصابر من الجبان، وأنه لم يكن  ليذر العباد على ما هم عليه من الاختلاط وعدم التمييز. ومنها: أن من رحمته  وسننه الجارية أن يدفع ضرر الكفار والمنافقين بالمؤمنين المقاتلين، وأنه  لولا ذلك لفسدت الأرض باستيلاء الكفر وشعائره عليها. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (42)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(253)الى الأية(256)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


ثم قال تعالى:        تِلْكَ الرُّسُلُ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ مِنْهُمْ مَنْ  كَلَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٍ وَآتَيْنَا عِيسَى ابْنَ  مَرْيَمَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَيَّدْنَاهُ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ وَلَوْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَلَكِنِ اخْتَلَفُوا فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ كَفَرَ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا اقْتَتَلُوا وَلَكِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ     (253)   . 
  يخبر تعالى أنه فضل بعض الرسل على بعض بما خصهم من بين سائر الناس  بإيحائه وإرسالهم إلى الناس، ودعائهم الخلق إلى الله، ثم فضل بعضهم على بعض  بما أودع فيهم من الأوصاف الحميدة والأفعال السديدة والنفع العام، فمنهم  من كلمه الله كموسى بن عمران خصه بالكلام، ومنهم من رفعه على سائرهم درجات  كنبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي اجتمع فيه من الفضائل ما تفرق في غيره،  وجمع الله له من المناقب ما فاق به الأولين والآخرين ( وآتينا عيسى ابن  مريم البينات ) الدالات على نبوته وأنه عبد الله ورسوله وكلمته ألقاها إلى  مريم وروح منه ( وأيدناه بروح القدس ) أي: بالإيمان واليقين الذي أيده به  الله وقواه على ما أمر به، وقيل أيده بجبريل عليه السلام يلازمه في أحواله (  ولو شاء الله ما اقتتل الذين من بعدهم من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات ) الموجبة  للاجتماع على الإيمان ( ولكن اختلفوا فمنهم من آمن ومنهم من كفر ) فكان  موجب هذا الاختلاف التفرق والمعاداة والمقاتلة، ومع هذا فلو شاء الله بعد  هذا الاختلاف ما اقتتلوا، فدل ذلك على أن مشيئة الله نافذة غالبة للأسباب،  وإنما تنفع الأسباب مع عدم معارضة المشيئة، فإذا وجدت اضمحل كل سبب، وزال  كل موجب، فلهذا قال ( ولكن الله يفعل ما يريد ) فإرادته غالبة ومشيئته  نافذة، وفي هذا ونحوه دلالة على أن الله تعالى لم يزل يفعل ما اقتضته  مشيئته وحكمته، ومن جملة ما يفعله ما أخبر به عن نفسه وأخبر به عنه رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم من الاستواء والنزول والأقوال، والأفعال التي يعبرون  عنها بالأفعال الاختيارية. 
  فائدة: كما يجب على المكلف معرفته بربه، فيجب عليه معرفته برسله، ما  يجب لهم ويمتنع عليهم ويجوز في حقهم، ويؤخذ جميع ذلك مما وصفهم الله به في  آيات متعددة، منها: أنهم رجال لا نساء، من أهل   < 1-110 >    القرى لا من أهل البوادي، وأنهم مصطفون مختارون، جمع الله لهم من الصفات  الحميدة ما به الاصطفاء والاختيار، وأنهم سالمون من كل ما يقدح في رسالتهم  من كذب وخيانة وكتمان وعيوب مزرية، وأنهم لا يقرون على خطأ فيما يتعلق  بالرسالة والتكليف، وأن الله تعالى خصهم بوحيه، فلهذا وجب الإيمان بهم  وطاعتهم ومن لم يؤمن بهم فهو كافر، ومن قدح في واحد منهم أو سبه فهو كافر  يتحتم قتله، ودلائل هذه الجمل كثيرة، من تدبر القرآن تبين له الحق، ثم قال  تعالى: 
       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ  قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلا خُلَّةٌ وَلا شَفَاعَةٌ  وَالْكَافِرُونَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ     (254)   . 
  وهذا من لطف الله بعباده أن أمرهم بتقديم شيء مما رزقهم الله، من صدقة  واجبة ومستحبة، ليكون لهم ذخرا وأجرا موفرا في يوم يحتاج فيه العاملون إلى  مثقال ذرة من الخير، فلا بيع فيه ولو افتدى الإنسان نفسه بملء الأرض ذهبا  ليفتدي به من عذاب يوم القيامة ما تقبل منه، ولم ينفعه خليل ولا صديق لا  بوجاهة ولا بشفاعة، وهو اليوم الذي فيه يخسر المبطلون ويحصل الخزي على  الظالمين، وهم الذين وضعوا الشيء في غير موضعه، فتركوا الواجب من حق الله  وحق عباده وتعدوا الحلال إلى الحرام، وأعظم أنواع الظلم الكفر بالله الذي  هو وضع العبادة التي يتعين أن تكون لله فيصرفها الكافر إلى مخلوق مثله،  فلهذا قال تعالى: ( والكافرون هم الظالمون ) وهذا من باب الحصر، أي: الذين  ثبت لهم الظلم التام، كما قال تعالى:        إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ        ثم قال تعالى: 
       اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ لا تَأْخُذُهُ سِنَةٌ  وَلا نَوْمٌ لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ مَنْ ذَا  الَّذِي يَشْفَعُ عِنْدَهُ إِلا بِإِذْنِهِ يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ  أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ وَلا يُحِيطُونَ بِشَيْءٍ مِنْ عِلْمِهِ إِلا  بِمَا شَاءَ وَسِعَ كُرْسِيُّهُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَلا يَئُودُهُ  حِفْظُهُمَا وَهُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْعَظِيمُ     (255)   . 
  هذه الآية الكريمة أعظم آيات القرآن وأفضلها وأجلها، وذلك لما اشتملت  عليه من الأمور العظيمة والصفات الكريمة، فلهذا كثرت الأحاديث في الترغيب  في قراءتها وجعلها وردا للإنسان في أوقاته صباحا ومساء وعند نومه وأدبار  الصلوات المكتوبات، فأخبر تعالى عن نفسه الكريمة بأن ( لا إله إلا هو ) أي:  لا معبود بحق سواه، فهو الإله الحق الذي تتعين أن تكون جميع أنواع العبادة  والطاعة والتأله له تعالى، لكماله وكمال صفاته وعظيم نعمه، ولكون العبد  مستحقا أن يكون عبدا لربه، ممتثلا أوامره مجتنبا نواهيه، وكل ما سوى الله  تعالى باطل، فعبادة ما سواه باطلة، لكون ما سوى الله مخلوقا ناقصا مدبرا  فقيرا من جميع الوجوه، فلم يستحق شيئا من أنواع العبادة، وقوله: ( الحي  القيوم ) هذان الاسمان الكريمان يدلان على سائر الأسماء الحسنى دلالة  مطابقة وتضمنا ولزوما، فالحي من له الحياة الكاملة المستلزمة لجميع صفات  الذات، كالسمع والبصر والعلم والقدرة، ونحو ذلك، والقيوم: هو الذي قام  بنفسه وقام بغيره، وذلك مستلزم لجميع الأفعال التي اتصف بها رب العالمين من  فعله ما يشاء من الاستواء والنزول والكلام والقول والخلق والرزق والإماتة  والإحياء، وسائر أنواع التدبير، كل ذلك داخل في قيومية الباري، ولهذا قال  بعض المحققين: إنهما الاسم الأعظم الذي إذا دعي الله به أجاب، وإذا سئل به  أعطى، ومن تمام حياته وقيوميته أن ( لا تأخذه سنة ولا نوم ) والسنة النعاس (  له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ) أي: هو المالك وما سواه مملوك وهو  الخالق الرازق المدبر وغيره مخلوق مرزوق مدبر لا يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره  مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض فلهذا قال: ( من ذا الذي يشفع عنده إلا  بإذنه ) أي: لا أحد يشفع عنده بدون إذنه، فالشفاعة كلها لله تعالى، ولكنه  تعالى إذا أراد أن يرحم من يشاء من عباده أذن لمن أراد أن يكرمه من عباده  أن يشفع فيه، لا يبتدئ الشافع قبل الإذن، ثم قال ( يعلم ما بين أيديهم )  أي: ما مضى من جميع الأمور ( وما خلفهم ) أي: ما يستقبل منها، فعلمه تعالى  محيط بتفاصيل الأمور، متقدمها ومتأخرها، بالظواهر والبواطن، بالغيب  والشهادة، والعباد ليس لهم من الأمر شيء ولا من العلم مثقال ذرة إلا ما  علمهم تعالى، ولهذا قال: ( ولا يحيطون بشيء من علمه إلا بما شاء وسع كرسيه  السماوات والأرض ) وهذا يدل على كمال عظمته وسعة سلطانه، إذا كان هذه حالة  الكرسي أنه يسع السماوات والأرض على عظمتهما وعظمة من فيهما، والكرسي ليس  أكبر مخلوقات الله تعالى، بل هنا ما هو أعظم منه وهو العرش، وما لا يعلمه  إلا هو، وفي عظمة هذه المخلوقات تحير الأفكار وتكل الأبصار، وتقلقل الجبال  وتكع عنها فحول الرجال، فكيف بعظمة خالقها ومبدعها، والذي أودع فيها من  الحكم والأسرار ما أودع، والذي قد أمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا من غير  تعب ولا نصب، فلهذا قال: ( ولا يؤوده ) أي: يثقله ( حفظهما وهو العلي )  بذاته فوق عرشه، العلي بقهره لجميع المخلوقات، العلي بقدره لكمال صفاته (  العظيم ) الذي تتضائل عند عظمته جبروت الجبابرة، وتصغر في جانب جلاله أنوف  الملوك القاهرة، فسبحان من له العظمة العظيمة والكبرياء الجسيمة والقهر  والغلبة لكل شيء، فقد اشتملت هذه الآية على توحيد الإلهية وتوحيد الربوبية  وتوحيد الأسماء والصفات، وعلى إحاطة ملكه وإحاطة علمه وسعة سلطانه وجلاله  ومجده، وعظمته وكبريائه وعلوه على جميع مخلوقاته، فهذه الآية بمفردها عقيدة  في أسماء الله وصفاته، متضمنة لجميع الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العلا ثم قال  تعالى: 
     < 1-111 >   
       لا إِكْرَاهَ فِي الدِّينِ قَدْ تَبَيَّنَ الرُّشْدُ مِنَ الْغَيِّ فَمَنْ  يَكْفُرْ بِالطَّاغُوتِ وَيُؤْمِنْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ اسْتَمْسَكَ  بِالْعُرْوَةِ الْوُثْقَى لا انْفِصَامَ لَهَا وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (256)   .  
يخبر تعالى أنه لا إكراه في الدين لعدم الحاجة إلى الإكراه عليه،  لأن الإكراه لا يكون إلا على أمر خفية أعلامه، غامضة أثاره، أو أمر في غاية  الكراهة للنفوس، وأما هذا الدين القويم والصراط المستقيم فقد تبينت أعلامه  للعقول، وظهرت طرقه، وتبين أمره، وعرف الرشد من الغي، فالموفق إذا نظر  أدنى نظر إليه آثره واختاره، وأما من كان سيئ القصد فاسد الإرادة، خبيث  النفس يرى الحق فيختار عليه الباطل، ويبصر الحسن فيميل إلى القبيح، فهذا  ليس لله حاجة في إكراهه على الدين، لعدم النتيجة والفائدة فيه، والمكره ليس  إيمانه صحيحا، ولا تدل الآية الكريمة على ترك قتال الكفار المحاربين،  وإنما فيها أن حقيقة الدين من حيث هو موجب لقبوله لكل منصف قصده اتباع  الحق، وأما القتال وعدمه فلم تتعرض له، وإنما يؤخذ فرض القتال من نصوص أخر،  ولكن يستدل في الآية الكريمة على قبول الجزية من غير أهل الكتاب، كما هو  قول كثير من العلماء، فمن يكفر بالطاغوت فيترك عبادة ما سوى الله وطاعة  الشيطان، ويؤمن بالله إيمانا تاما أوجب له عبادة ربه وطاعته ( فقد استمسك  بالعروة الوثقى ) أي: بالدين القويم الذي ثبتت قواعده ورسخت أركانه، وكان  المتمسك به على ثقة من أمره، لكونه استمسك بالعروة الوثقى التي ( لا انفصام  لها ) وأما من عكس القضية فكفر بالله وآمن بالطاغوت، فقد أطلق هذه العروة  الوثقى التي بها العصمة والنجاة، واستمسك بكل باطل مآله إلى الجحيم ( والله  سميع عليم ) فيجازي كلا منهما بحسب ما علمه منهم من الخير والشر، وهذا هو  الغاية لمن استمسك بالعروة الوثقى ولمن لم يستمسك بها. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (43)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(257)الى الأية(259)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


    اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى  النُّورِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ  يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (257)   . 

   ثم ذكر السبب الذي أوصلهم إلى ذلك فقال: ( الله ولي الذين آمنوا ) وهذا  يشمل ولايتهم لربهم، بأن تولوه فلا يبغون عنه بدلا ولا يشركون به أحدا، قد  اتخذوه حبيبا ووليا، ووالوا أولياءه وعادوا أعداءه، فتولاهم بلطفه ومنَّ  عليهم بإحسانه، فأخرجهم من ظلمات الكفر والمعاصي والجهل إلى نور الإيمان  والطاعة والعلم، وكان جزاؤهم على هذا أن سلمهم من ظلمات القبر والحشر  والقيامة إلى النعيم المقيم والراحة والفسحة والسرور ( والذين كفروا  أولياؤهم الطاغوت ) فتولوا الشيطان وحزبه، واتخذوه من دون الله وليا ووالوه  وتركوا ولاية ربهم وسيدهم، فسلطهم عليهم عقوبة لهم فكانوا يؤزونهم إلى  المعاصي أزا، ويزعجونهم إلى الشر إزعاجا، فيخرجونهم من نور الإيمان والعلم  والطاعة إلى ظلمة الكفر والجهل والمعاصي، فكان جزاؤهم على ذلك أن حرموا  الخيرات، وفاتهم النعيم والبهجة والمسرات، وكانوا من حزب الشيطان وأولياءه  في دار الحسرة، فلهذا قال تعالى: ( أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ) . 

    أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِي حَاجَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ فِي رَبِّهِ أَنْ آتَاهُ  اللَّهُ الْمُلْكَ إِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّيَ الَّذِي يُحْيِي  وَيُمِيتُ قَالَ أَنَا أُحْيِي وَأُمِيتُ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ يَأْتِي بِالشَّمْسِ مِنَ الْمَشْرِقِ فَأْتِ بِهَا مِنَ  الْمَغْرِبِ فَبُهِتَ الَّذِي كَفَرَ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الظَّالِمِينَ     (258)   . 

  يقول تعالى: ( ألم تر إلى الذي حاج إبراهيم في ربه ) أي: إلى جرائته  وتجاهله وعناده ومحاجته فيما لا يقبل التشكيك، وما حمله على ذلك إلا ( أن  آتاه الله الملك ) فطغى وبغى ورأى نفسه مترئسا على رعيته، فحمله ذلك على أن  حاج إبراهيم في ربوبية الله فزعم أنه يفعل كما يفعل الله، فقال إبراهيم (  ربي الذي يحيي ويميت ) أي: هو المنفرد بأنواع التصرف، وخص منه الإحياء  والإماتة لكونهما أعظم أنواع التدابير، ولأن الإحياء مبدأ الحياة الدنيا  والإماتة مبدأ ما يكون في الآخرة، فقال ذلك المحاج: ( أنا أحيي وأميت ) ولم  يقل أنا الذي أحيي وأميت، لأنه لم يدع الاستقلال بالتصرف، وإنما زعم أنه  يفعل كفعل الله ويصنع صنعه، فزعم أنه يقتل شخصا فيكون قد أماته، ويستبقي  شخصا فيكون قد أحياه، فلما رآه إبراهيم يغالط في مجادلته ويتكلم بشيء لا  يصلح أن يكون شبهة فضلا عن كونه حجة، اطرد معه في الدليل فقال إبراهيم: (  فإن الله يأتي بالشمس من المشرق ) أي: عيانا يقر به كل أحد حتى ذلك الكافر (  فأت بها من المغرب ) وهذا إلزام له بطرد دليله إن كان صادقا في دعواه،  فلما قال له أمرا لا قوة له في شبهة تشوش دليله، ولا قادحا يقدح في سبيله (  بهت الذي كفر ) أي: تحير فلم يرجع إليه جوابا وانقطعت حجته وسقطت شبهته،  وهذه حالة المبطل المعاند الذي يريد أن يقاوم الحق ويغالبه، فإنه مغلوب  مقهور، فلذلك قال تعالى: ( والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين ) بل يبقيهم على  كفرهم وضلالهم، وهم الذين اختاروا لأنفسهم ذلك، وإلا فلو كان قصدهم الحق  والهداية لهداهم إليه ويسر لهم أسباب الوصول إليه، ففي هذه الآية برهان  قاطع على تفرد الرب بالخلق والتدبير، ويلزم من ذلك أن يفرد بالعبادة  والإنابة والتوكل عليه في جميع الأحوال، قال ابن القيم رحمه الله: وفي هذه  المناظرة نكتة لطيفة جدا، وهي أن شرك العالم إنما هو مستند إلى عبادة  الكواكب والقبور، ثم صورت الأصنام على صورها، فتضمن الدليلان اللذان استدل  بهما إبراهيم إبطال إلهية تلك جملة بأن الله وحده هو الذي يحيي ويميت، ولا  يصلح الحي الذي يموت للإلهية لا في حال حياته ولا بعد موته، فإن له ربا  قادرا قاهرا متصرفا فيه إحياء وإماتة، ومن كان كذلك فكيف يكون إلها حتى  يتخذ الصنم على   < 1-112 >    صورته، ويعبد من دونه، وكذلك الكواكب أظهرها وأكبرها للحس هذه الشمس وهي  مربوبة مدبرة مسخرة، لا تصرف لها بنفسها بوجه ما، بل ربها وخالقها سبحانه  يأتي بها من مشرقها فتنقاد لأمره ومشيئته، فهي مربوبة مسخرة مدبرة، لا إله  يعبد من دون الله. " من مفتاح دار السعادة "ثم قال تعالى: 

     أَوْ كَالَّذِي مَرَّ عَلَى قَرْيَةٍ وَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا  قَالَ أَنَّى يُحْيِي هَذِهِ اللَّهُ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا فَأَمَاتَهُ اللَّهُ  مِائَةَ عَامٍ ثُمَّ بَعَثَهُ قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتَ قَالَ لَبِثْتُ يَوْمًا  أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ قَالَ بَلْ لَبِثْتَ مِائَةَ عَامٍ فَانْظُرْ إِلَى  طَعَامِكَ وَشَرَابِكَ لَمْ يَتَسَنَّهْ وَانْظُرْ إِلَى حِمَارِكَ  وَلِنَجْعَلَكَ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ وَانْظُرْ إِلَى الْعِظَامِ كَيْفَ  نُنْشِزُهَا ثُمَّ نَكْسُوهَا لَحْمًا فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ قَالَ  أَعْلَمُ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (259)   . 

  وهذا أيضا دليل آخر على توحد الله بالخلق والتدبير والإماتة والإحياء،  فقال: ( أو كالذي مر على قرية وهي خاوية على عروشها ) أي: قد باد أهلها  وفني سكانها وسقطت حيطانها على عروشها، فلم يبق بها أنيس بل بقيت موحشة من  أهلها مقفرة، فوقف عليها ذلك الرجل متعجبا و ( قال أنى يحيي هذه الله بعد  موتها ) استبعادا لذلك وجهلا بقدرة الله تعالى، فلما أراد الله به خيرا  أراه آية في نفسه وفي حماره، وكان معه طعام وشراب، ( فأماته الله مائة عام  ثم بعثه قال كم لبثت قال لبثت يوما أو بعض يوم ) استقصارا لتلك المدة التي  مات فيها لكونه قد زالت معرفته وحواسه وكان عهد حاله قبل موته، فقيل له (  بل لبثت مائة عام فانظر إلى طعامك وشرابك لم يتسنه ) أي: لم يتغير بل بقي  على حاله على تطاول السنين واختلاف الأوقات عليه، ففيه أكبر دليل على قدرته  حيث أبقاه وحفظه عن التغير والفساد، مع أن الطعام والشراب من أسرع الأشياء  فسادا ( وانظر إلى حمارك ) وكان قد مات وتمزق لحمه وجلده وانتثرت عظامه،  وتفرقت أوصاله ( ولنجعلك آية للناس ) على قدرة الله وبعثه الأموات من  قبورهم، لتكون أنموذجا محسوسا مشاهدا بالأبصار، فيعلموا بذلك صحة ما أخبرت  به الرسل ( وانظر إلى العظام كيف ننشزها ) أي: ندخل بعضها في بعض، ونركب  بعضها ببعض ( ثم نكسوها لحما ) فنظر إليها عيانا كما وصفها الله تعالى، (  فلما تبين له ) ذلك وعلم قدرة الله تعالى ( قال أعلم أن الله على كل شيء  قدير ) والظاهر من سياق الآية أن هذا رجل منكر للبعث أراد الله به خيرا،  وأن يجعله آية ودليلا للناس لثلاثة أوجه أحدها قوله ( أنى يحيي هذه الله  بعد موتها ) ولو كان نبيا أو عبدا صالحا لم يقل ذلك، والثاني: أن الله أراه  آية في طعامه وشرابه وحماره ونفسه ليراه بعينه فيقر بما أنكره، ولم يذكر  في الآية أن القرية المذكورة عمرت وعادت إلى حالتها، ولا في السياق ما يدل  على ذلك، ولا في ذلك كثير فائدة، ما الفائدة الدالة على إحياء الله للموتى  في قرية خربت ثم رجع إليها أهلها أو غيرهم فعمروها؟! وإنما الدليل الحقيقي  في إحيائه وإحياء حماره وإبقاء طعامه وشرابه بحاله، والثالث في قوله: (  فلما تبين له ) أي: تبين له أمر كان يجهله ويخفى عليه، فعلم بذلك صحة ما  ذكرناه، والله أعلم. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (44)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(260)الى الأية(264)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

 ثم قال تعالى:    وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى قَالَ  أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي قَالَ  فَخُذْ أَرْبَعَةً مِنَ الطَّيْرِ فَصُرْهُنَّ إِلَيْكَ ثُمَّ اجْعَلْ  عَلَى كُلِّ جَبَلٍ مِنْهُنَّ جُزْءًا ثُمَّ ادْعُهُنَّ يَأْتِينَكَ  سَعْيًا وَاعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ     (260)   . 

  وهذا فيه أيضا أعظم دلالة حسية على قدرة الله وإحيائه الموتى للبعث  والجزاء، فأخبر تعالى عن خليله إبراهيم أنه سأله أن يريه ببصره كيف يحيي  الموتى، لأنه قد تيقن ذلك بخبر الله تعالى، ولكنه أحب أن يشاهده عيانا  ليحصل له مرتبة عين اليقين، فلهذا قال الله له: ( أولم تؤمن قال بلى ولكن  ليطمئن قلبي ) وذلك أنه بتوارد الأدلة اليقينية مما يزداد به الإيمان ويكمل  به الإيقان ويسعى في نيله أولو العرفان، فقال له ربه ( فخذ أربعة من الطير  فصرهن إليك ) أي: ضمهن ليكون ذلك بمرأى منك ومشاهدة وعلى يديك. ( ثم اجعل  على كل جبل منهن جزءا ) أي: مزقهن، اخلط أجزاءهن بعضها ببعض، واجعل على كل  جبل، أي: من الجبال التي في القرب منه، جزء من تلك الأجزاء ( ثم ادعهن  يأتينك سعيا ) أي: تحصل لهن حياة كاملة، ويأتينك في هذه القوة وسرعة  الطيران، ففعل إبراهيم عليه السلام ذلك وحصل له ما أراد وهذا من ملكوت  السماوات والأرض الذي أراه الله إياه في قوله      وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ       ثم قال: ( واعلم أن الله عزيز حكيم ) أي: ذو قوة عظيمة سخر بها المخلوقات،  فلم يستعص عليه شيء منها، بل هي منقادة لعزته خاضعة لجلاله، ومع ذلك  فأفعاله تعالى تابعة لحكمته، لا يفعل شيئا عبثا، ثم قال تعالى: 

   مَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ  حَبَّةٍ أَنْبَتَتْ سَبْعَ سَنَابِلَ فِي كُلِّ سُنْبُلَةٍ مِائَةُ  حَبَّةٍ وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (261)   .   هذا بيان للمضاعفة التي ذكرها الله في   < 1-113 >   قوله      مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ أَضْعَافًا كَثِيرَةً       وهنا قال: ( مثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ) أي: في طاعته  ومرضاته، وأولاها إنفاقها في الجهاد في سبيله ( كمثل حبة أنبتت سبع سنابل  في كل سنبلة مائة حبة ) وهذا إحضار لصورة المضاعفة بهذا المثل، الذي كان  العبد يشاهده ببصره فيشاهد هذه المضاعفة ببصيرته، فيقوى شاهد الإيمان مع  شاهد العيان، فتنقاد النفس مذعنة للإنفاق سامحة بها مؤملة لهذه المضاعفة  الجزيلة والمنة الجليلة، ( والله يضاعف ) هذه المضاعفة ( لمن يشاء ) أي:  بحسب حال المنفق وإخلاصه وصدقه وبحسب حال النفقة وحلها ونفعها ووقوعها  موقعها، ويحتمل أن يكون ( والله يضاعف ) أكثر من هذه المضاعفة ( لمن يشاء )  فيعطيهم أجرهم بغير حساب ( والله واسع ) الفضل، واسع العطاء، لا ينقصه  نائل ولا يحفيه سائل، فلا يتوهم المنفق أن تلك المضاعفة فيها نوع مبالغة،  لأن الله تعالى لا يتعاظمه شيء ولا ينقصه العطاء على كثرته، ومع هذا فهو (  عليم ) بمن يستحق هذه المضاعفة ومن لا يستحقها، فيضع المضاعفة في موضعها  لكمال علمه وحكمته. 


  الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ لا  يُتْبِعُونَ مَا أَنْفَقُوا مَنًّا وَلا أَذًى لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (262)    قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى وَاللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَلِيمٌ     (263)      أي: الذين ينفقون أموالهم في طاعة الله وسبيله، ولا يتبعونها بما  ينقصها ويفسدها من المن بها على المنفق عليه بالقلب أو باللسان، بأن يعدد  عليه إحسانه ويطلب منه مقابلته، ولا أذية له قولية أو فعلية، فهؤلاء لهم  أجرهم اللائق بهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون، فحصل لهم الخير واندفع عنهم  الشر لأنهم عملوا عملا خالصا لله سالما من المفسدات. 
   ( قول معروف ) أي: تعرفه القلوب ولا تنكره، ويدخل في ذلك كل قول كريم  فيه إدخال السرور على قلب المسلم، ويدخل فيه رد السائل بالقول الجميل  والدعاء له ( ومغفرة ) لمن أساء إليك بترك مؤاخذته والعفو عنه، ويدخل فيه  العفو عما يصدر من السائل مما لا ينبغي، فالقول المعروف والمغفرة خير من  الصدقة التي يتبعها أذى، لأن القول المعروف إحسان قولي، والمغفرة إحسان  أيضا بترك المؤاخذة، وكلاهما إحسان ما فيه مفسد، فهما أفضل من الإحسان  بالصدقة التي يتبعها أذى بمنّ أو غيره، ومفهوم الآية أن الصدقة التي لا  يتبعها أذى أفضل من القول المعروف والمغفرة، وإنما كان المنّ بالصدقة مفسدا  لها محرما، لأن المنّة لله تعالى وحده، والإحسان كله لله، فالعبد لا يمنّ  بنعمة الله وإحسانه وفضله وهو ليس منه، وأيضا فإن المانّ مستعبِدٌ لمن يمنّ  عليه، والذّل والاستعباد لا ينبغي إلا لله، والله غني بذاته عن جميع  مخلوقاته، وكلها مفتقرة إليه بالذات في جميع الحالات والأوقات، فصدقتكم  وإنفاقكم وطاعاتكم يعود مصلحتها إليكم ونفعها إليكم، ( والله غني ) عنها،  ومع هذا فهو ( حليم ) على من عصاه لا يعاجله بعقوبة مع قدرته عليه، ولكن  رحمته وإحسانه وحلمه يمنعه من معاجلته للعاصين، بل يمهلهم ويصرّف لهم  الآيات لعلهم يرجعون إليه وينيبون إليه، فإذا علم تعالى أنه لا خير فيهم  ولا تغني عنهم الآيات ولا تفيد بهم المثلات أنزل بهم عقابه وحرمهم جزيل  ثوابه. 
  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُبْطِلُوا صَدَقَاتِكُمْ بِالْمَنِّ  وَالأَذَى كَالَّذِي يُنْفِقُ مَالَهُ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ صَفْوَانٍ عَلَيْهِ  تُرَابٌ فَأَصَابَهُ وَابِلٌ فَتَرَكَهُ صَلْدًا لا يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَى  شَيْءٍ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ     (264)   . 

  ينهى عباده تعالى لطفا بهم ورحمة عن إبطال صدقاتهم بالمنّ والأذى ففيه  أن المنّ والأذى يبطل الصدقة، ويستدل بهذا على أن الأعمال السيئة تبطل  الأعمال الحسنة، كما قال تعالى:      وَلا تَجْهَرُوا لَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ أَنْ تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَشْعُرُونَ       فكما أن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات فالسيئات تبطل ما قابلها من الحسنات، وفي هذه الآية مع قوله تعالى       وَلا تُبْطِلُوا أَعْمَالَكُمْ        حث على تكميل الأعمال وحفظها من كل ما يفسدها لئلا يضيع العمل سدى،  وقوله: ( كالذي ينفق ماله رئاء الناس ولا يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر ) أي:  أنتم وإن قصدتم بذلك وجه الله في ابتداء الأمر، فإن المنة والأذى مبطلان  لأعمالكم، فتصير أعمالكم بمنزلة الذي يعمل لمراءاة الناس ولا يريد به الله  والدار الآخرة، فهذا لا شك أن عمله من أصله مردود، لأن شرط العمل أن يكون  لله وحده وهذا في الحقيقة عمل للناس لا لله، فأعماله باطلة وسعيه غير  مشكور، فمثله المطابق لحاله ( كمثل صفوان ) وهو الحجر الأملس الشديد ( عليه  تراب فأصابه وابل ) أي: مطر غزير ( فتركه صلدا ) أي: ليس عليه شيء من  التراب، فكذلك حال هذا المرائي، قلبه غليظ قاس بمنزلة الصفوان، وصدقته  ونحوها من أعماله بمنزلة التراب الذي على الصفوان، إذا رآه الجاهل بحاله ظن  أنه أرض زكية قابلة للنبات، فإذا انكشفت حقيقة حاله زال ذلك التراب وتبين  أن عمله بمنزلة السراب، وأن قلبه غير صالح   < 1-114 >    لنبات الزرع وزكائه عليه، بل الرياء الذي فيه والإرادات الخبيثة تمنع من  انتفاعه بشيء من عمله، فلهذا ( لا يقدرون على شيء ) من أعمالهم التي  اكتسبوها، لأنهم وضعوها في غير موضعها وجعلوها لمخلوق مثلهم، لا يملك لهم  ضررا ولا نفعا وانصرفوا عن عبادة من تنفعهم عبادته، فصرف الله قلوبهم عن  الهداية، فلهذا قال: ( والله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين ) . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (45)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(265)الى الأية(269)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


   وَمَثَلُ الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِ  اللَّهِ وَتَثْبِيتًا مِنْ أَنْفُسِهِمْ كَمَثَلِ جَنَّةٍ بِرَبْوَةٍ  أَصَابَهَا وَابِلٌ فَآتَتْ أُكُلَهَا ضِعْفَيْنِ فَإِنْ لَمْ يُصِبْهَا  وَابِلٌ فَطَلٌّ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ     (265)   .* 

*هذا مثل المنفقين أموالهم على وجه تزكو عليه نفقاتهم وتقبل به صدقاتهم  فقال تعالى: ( ومثل الذين ينفقون أموالهم ابتغاء مرضاة الله ) أي: قصدهم  بذلك رضى ربهم والفوز بقربه ( وتثبيتا من أنفسهم ) أي: صدر الإنفاق على وجه  منشرحة له النفس سخية به، لا على وجه التردد وضعف النفس في إخراجها وذلك  أن النفقة يعرض لها آفتان إما أن يقصد الإنسان بها محمدة الناس ومدحهم وهو  الرياء، أو يخرجها على خور وضعف عزيمة وتردد، فهؤلاء سلموا من هاتين  الآفتين فأنفقوا ابتغاء مرضات الله لا لغير ذلك من المقاصد، وتثبيتا من  أنفسهم، فمثل نفقة هؤلاء ( كمثل جنة ) أي: كثيرة الأشجار غزيرة الظلال، من  الاجتنان وهو الستر، لستر أشجارها ما فيها، وهذه الجنة ( بربوة ) أي: محل  مرتفع ضاح للشمس في أول النهار ووسطه وآخره، فثماره أكثر الثمار وأحسنها،  ليست بمحل نازل عن الرياح والشمس، فـ ( أصابها ) أي: تلك الجنة التي بربوة (  وابل ) وهو المطر الغزير ( فآتت أكلها ضعفين ) أي: تضاعفت ثمراتها لطيب  أرضها ووجود الأسباب الموجبة لذلك، وحصول الماء الكثير الذي ينميها ويكملها  ( فإن لم يصبها وابل فطل ) أي: مطر قليل يكفيها لطيب منبتها، فهذه حالة  المنفقين أهل النفقات الكثيرة والقليلة كل على حسب حاله، وكل ينمى له ما  أنفق أتم تنمية وأكملها والمنمي لها هو الذي أرحم بك من نفسك، الذي يريد  مصلحتك حيث لا تريدها، فيالله لو قدر وجود بستان في هذه الدار بهذه الصفة  لأسرعت إليه الهمم وتزاحم عليه كل أحد، ولحصل الاقتتال عنده، مع انقضاء هذه  الدار وفنائها وكثرة آفاتها وشدة نصبها وعنائها، وهذا الثواب الذي ذكره  الله كأن المؤمن ينظر إليه بعين بصيرة الإيمان، دائم مستمر فيه أنواع  المسرات والفرحات، ومع هذا تجد النفوس عنه راقدة، والعزائم عن طلبه خامدة،  أترى ذلك زهدا في الآخرة ونعيمها، أم ضعف إيمان بوعد الله ورجاء ثوابه؟!  وإلا فلو تيقن العبد ذلك حق اليقين وباشر الإيمان به بشاشة قلبه لانبعثت من  قلبه مزعجات الشوق إليه، وتوجهت همم عزائمه إليه، وطوعت نفسه له بكثرة  النفقات رجاء المثوبات، ولهذا قال تعالى: ( والله بما تعملون بصير ) فيعلم  عمل كل عامل ومصدر ذلك العمل، فيجازيه عليه أتم الجزاء ثم قال تعالى:* 
*    أَيَوَدُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ لَهُ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ  وَأَصَابَهُ الْكِبَرُ وَلَهُ ذُرِّيَّةٌ ضُعَفَاءُ فَأَصَابَهَا إِعْصَارٌ  فِيهِ نَارٌ فَاحْتَرَقَتْ كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَفَكَّرُونَ     (266)   .* 

*وهذا المثل مضروب لمن عمل عملا لوجه الله تعالى من صدقة أو غيرها ثم  عمل أعمالا تفسده، فمثله كمثل صاحب هذا البستان الذي فيه من كل الثمرات،  وخص منها النخل والعنب لفضلهما وكثرة منافعهما، لكونهما غذاء وقوتا وفاكهة  وحلوى، وتلك الجنة فيها   الأنهار الجارية التي تسقيها من غير مؤنة، وكان صاحبها قد اغتبط بها  وسرته، ثم إنه أصابه الكبر فضعف عن العمل وزاد حرصه، وكان له ذرية ضعفاء ما  فيهم معاونة له، بل هم كل عليه، ونفقته ونفقتهم من تلك الجنة، فبينما هو  كذلك إذ أصاب تلك الجنة إعصار وهو الريح القوية التي تستدير ثم ترتفع في  الجو، وفي ذلك الإعصار نار فاحترقت تلك الجنة، فلا تسأل عما لقي ذلك الذي  أصابه الكبر من الهم والغم والحزن، فلو قدر أن الحزن يقتل صاحبه لقتله  الحزن، كذلك من عمل عملا لوجه الله فإن أعماله بمنزلة البذر للزروع  والثمار، ولا يزال كذلك حتى يحصل له من عمله جنة موصوفة بغاية الحسن  والبهاء، وتلك المفسدات التي تفسد الأعمال بمنزلة الإعصار الذي فيه نار،  والعبد أحوج ما يكون لعمله إذا مات وكان بحالة لا يقدر معها على العمل،  فيجد عمله الذي يؤمل نفعه هباء منثورا، ووجد الله عنده فوفاه حسابه.* 
*والله سريع الحساب فلو علم الإنسان وتصور هذه الحال وكان له أدنى مسكة  من عقل لم يقدم على ما فيه مضرته ونهاية حسرته ولكن ضعف الإيمان والعقل  وقلة البصيرة يصير صاحبه إلى هذه الحالة التي لو صدرت من مجنون لا يعقل  لكان ذلك عظيما وخطره جسيما، فلهذا أمر تعالى   < 1-115 >   بالتفكر وحثَّ عليه، فقال: ( كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تتفكرون ) .* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْفِقُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا  كَسَبْتُمْ وَمِمَّا أَخْرَجْنَا لَكُمْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ وَلا تَيَمَّمُوا  الْخَبِيثَ مِنْهُ تُنْفِقُونَ وَلَسْتُمْ بِآخِذِيهِ إِلا أَنْ تُغْمِضُوا  فِيهِ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ     (267)    الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ  وَاللَّهُ يَعِدُكُمْ مَغْفِرَةً مِنْهُ وَفَضْلا وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ  عَلِيمٌ     (268)   .* 

*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين بالنفقة من طيبات ما يسر لهم من المكاسب،  ومما أخرج لهم من الأرض فكما منَّ عليكم بتسهيل تحصيله فأنفقوا منه شكرا  لله وأداء لبعض حقوق إخوانكم عليكم، وتطهيرا لأموالكم، واقصدوا في تلك  النفقة الطيب الذي تحبونه لأنفسكم، ولا تيمموا الرديء الذي لا ترغبونه ولا  تأخذونه إلا على وجه الإغماض والمسامحة ( واعلموا أن الله غني حميد ) فهو  غني عنكم ونفع صدقاتكم وأعمالكم عائد إليكم، ومع هذا فهو حميد على ما  يأمركم به من الأوامر الحميدة والخصال السديدة، فعليكم أن تمتثلوا أوامره  لأنها قوت القلوب وحياة النفوس ونعيم الأرواح، وإياكم أن تتبعوا عدوكم  الشيطان الذي يأمركم بالإمساك، ويخوفكم بالفقر والحاجة إذا أنفقتم، وليس  هذا نصحا لكم، بل هذا غاية الغش      إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ       بل أطيعوا ربكم الذي يأمركم بالنفقة على وجه يسهل عليكم ولا يضركم، ومع  هذا فهو ( يعدكم مغفرة ) لذنوبكم وتطهيرا لعيوبكم ( وفضلا ) وإحسانا إليكم  في الدنيا والآخرة، من الخلف العاجل، وانشراح الصدر ونعيم القلب والروح  والقبر، وحصول ثوابها وتوفيتها يوم القيامة، وليس هذا عظيما عليه لأنه (  واسع ) الفضل عظيم الإحسان ( عليم ) بما يصدر منكم من النفقات قليلها  وكثيرها، سرها وعلنها، فيجازيكم عليها من سعته وفضله وإحسانه، فلينظر العبد  نفسه إلى أي الداعيين يميل، فقد تضمنت هاتان الآيتان أمورا عظيمة منها:  الحث على الإنفاق، ومنها: بيان الأسباب الموجبة لذلك، ومنها: وجوب الزكاة  من النقدين وعروض التجارة كلها، لأنها داخلة في قوله: ( من طيبات ما كسبتم )  ومنها: وجوب الزكاة في الخارج من الأرض من الحبوب والثمار والمعادن،  ومنها: أن الزكاة على من له الزرع والثمر لا على صاحب الأرض، لقوله (  أخرجنا لكم ) فمن أخرجت له وجبت عليه ومنها: أن الأموال المعدة للاقتناء من  العقارات والأواني ونحوها ليس فيها زكاة، وكذلك الديون والغصوب ونحوهما  إذا كانت مجهولة، أو عند من لا يقدر ربها على استخراجها منه، ليس فيها  زكاة، لأن الله أوجب النفقة من الأموال التي يحصل فيها النماء الخارج من  الأرض، وأموال التجارة مواساة من نمائها، وأما الأموال التي غير معدة لذلك  ولا مقدورا عليها فليس فيها هذا المعنى، ومنها: أن الرديء ينهى عن إخراجه  ولا يجزئ في الزكاة ثم قال تعالى:* 
*   يُؤْتِي الْحِكْمَةَ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُؤْتَ الْحِكْمَةَ فَقَدْ  أُوتِيَ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلا أُولُو الأَلْبَابِ     (269)   .* 

*لما أمر تعالى بهذه الأوامر العظيمة المشتملة على الأسرار والحكم وكان  ذلك لا يحصل لكل أحد، بل لمن منَّ عليه وآتاه الله الحكمة، وهي العلم  النافع والعمل الصالح ومعرفة أسرار الشرائع وحكمها، وإن من آتاه الله  الحكمة فقد آتاه خيرا كثيرا وأي خير أعظم من خير فيه سعادة الدارين والنجاة  من شقاوتهما! وفيه التخصيص بهذا الفضل وكونه من ورثة الأنبياء، فكمال  العبد متوقف على الحكمة، إذ كماله بتكميل قوتيه العلمية والعملية فتكميل  قوته العلمية بمعرفة الحق ومعرفة المقصود به، وتكميل قوته العملية بالعمل  بالخير وترك الشر، وبذلك يتمكن من الإصابة بالقول والعمل وتنزيل الأمور  منازلها في نفسه وفي غيره، وبدون ذلك لا يمكنه ذلك، ولما كان الله تعالى قد  فطر عباده على عبادته ومحبة الخير والقصد للحق، فبعث الله الرسل مذكرين  لهم بما ركز في فطرهم وعقولهم، ومفصلين لهم ما لم يعرفوه، انقسم الناس  قسمين قسم أجابوا دعوتهم فتذكروا ما ينفعهم ففعلوه، وما يضرهم فتركوه،  وهؤلاء هم أولو الألباب الكاملة، والعقول التامة، وقسم لم يستجيبوا  لدعوتهم، بل أجابوا ما عرض لفطرهم من الفساد، وتركوا طاعة رب العباد،  فهؤلاء ليسوا من أولي الألباب، فلهذا قال تعالى: ( وما يذكر إلا أولو  الألباب ) . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (46)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(270)الى الأية(274)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

**   وَمَا أَنْفَقْتُمْ مِنْ نَفَقَةٍ أَوْ نَذَرْتُمْ مِنْ نَذْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ     (270)   . 
*
*وهذا فيه المجازاة على النفقات، واجبها ومستحبها، قليلها وكثيرها، التي  أمر الله بها، والنذور التي ألزمها المكلف نفسه، وإن الله تعالى يعلمها  فلا يخفى عليه منها شيء، ويعلم ما صدرت عنه، هل هو الإخلاص أو غيره، فإن  صدرت عن إخلاص وطلب لمرضاة الله جازى عليها بالفضل العظيم والثواب الجسيم،  وإن لم ينفق العبد ما وجب عليه من النفقات ولم يوف ما أوجبه على نفسه من  المنذورات، أو قصد بذلك رضى المخلوقات، فإنه ظالم قد وضع الشيء في غير  موضعه، واستحق   < 1-116 >   العقوبة البليغة، ولم ينفعه أحد من الخلق ولم ينصره، فلهذا قال: ( وما للظالمين من أنصار ) .* 

*    إِنْ تُبْدُوا الصَّدَقَاتِ فَنِعِمَّا هِيَ وَإِنْ تُخْفُوهَا  وَتُؤْتُوهَا الْفُقَرَاءَ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَيُكَفِّرُ عَنْكُمْ مِنْ  سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ     (271)   . 
*
*أي: ( إن تبدوا الصدقات ) فتظهروها وتكون علانية حيث كان القصد بها وجه  الله ( فنعما هي ) أي: فنعم الشيء ( هي ) لحصول المقصود بها ( وإن تخفوها )  أي: تسروها ( وتؤتوها الفقراء فهو خير لكم ) ففي هذا أن صدقة السر على  الفقير أفضل من صدقة العلانية، وأما إذا لم تؤت الصدقات الفقراء فمفهوم  الآية أن السر ليس خيرا من العلانية، فيرجع في ذلك إلى المصلحة، فإن كان في  إظهارها إظهار شعائر الدين وحصول الاقتداء ونحوه، فهو أفضل من الإسرار،  ودل قوله: ( وتؤتوها الفقراء ) على أنه ينبغي للمتصدق أن يتحرى بصدقته  المحتاجين، ولا يعطي محتاجا وغيره أحوج منه، ولما ذكر تعالى أن الصدقة خير  للمتصدق ويتضمن ذلك حصول الثواب قال: ( ويكفر عنكم من سيئاتكم ) ففيه دفع  العقاب ( والله بما تعملون خبير ) من خير وشر، قليل وكثير والمقصود من ذلك  المجازاة. 
*
*   لَيْسَ عَلَيْكَ هُدَاهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَا  تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُونَ إِلا ابْتِغَاءَ  وَجْهِ اللَّهِ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ  وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ     (272)    لِلْفُقَرَاءِ الَّذِينَ أُحْصِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا  يَسْتَطِيعُونَ ضَرْبًا فِي الأَرْضِ يَحْسَبُهُمُ الْجَاهِلُ أَغْنِيَاءَ  مِنَ التَّعَفُّفِ تَعْرِفُهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ لا يَسْأَلُونَ النَّاسَ  إِلْحَافًا وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ     (273)    الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ سِرًّا  وَعَلانِيَةً فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ  وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (274)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس عليك هدي الخلق، وإنما عليك  البلاغ المبين، والهداية بيد الله تعالى، ففيها دلالة على أن النفقة كما  تكون على المسلم تكون على الكافر ولو لم يهتد، فلهذا قال: ( وما تنفقوا من  خير ) أي: قليل أو كثير على أي شخص كان من مسلم وكافر ( فلأنفسكم ) أي:  نفعه راجع إليكم ( وما تنفقون إلا ابتغاء وجه الله ) هذا إخبار عن نفقات  المؤمنين الصادرة عن إيمانهم أنها لا تكون إلا لوجه الله تعالى، لأن  إيمانهم يمنعهم عن المقاصد الردية ويوجب لهم الإخلاص ( وما تنفقوا من خير  يوف إليكم ) يوم القيامة تستوفون أجوركم ( وأنتم لا تظلمون ) أي: تنقصون من  أعمالكم شيئا ولا مثقال ذرة، كما لا يزاد في سيئاتكم.* 
*ثم ذكر مصرف النفقات الذين هم أولى الناس بها فوصفهم بست صفات أحدها  الفقر، والثاني قوله: ( أحصروا في سبيل الله ) أي: قصروها على طاعة الله من  جهاد وغيره، فهم مستعدون لذلك محبوسون له، الثالث عجزهم عن الأسفار لطلب  الرزق فقال: ( لا يستطيعون ضربا في الأرض ) أي: سفرا للتكسب، الرابع قوله: (  يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء من التعفف ) وهذا بيان لصدق صبرهم وحسن تعففهم.  الخامس: أنه قال: ( تعرفهم بسيماهم ) أي: بالعلامة التي ذكرها الله في  وصفهم، وهذا لا ينافي قوله: ( يحسبهم الجاهل أغنياء ) فإن الجاهل بحالهم  ليس له فطنة يتفرس بها ما هم عليه، وأما الفطن المتفرس فمجرد ما يراهم   يعرفهم بعلامتهم، السادس قوله: ( لا يسألون الناس إلحافا ) أي: لا  يسألونهم سؤال إلحاف، أي: إلحاح، بل إن صدر منهم سؤال إذا احتاجوا لذلك لم  يلحوا على من سألوا، فهؤلاء أولى الناس وأحقهم بالصدقات لما وصفهم به من  جميل الصفات، وأما النفقة من حيث هي على أي شخص كان، فهي خير وإحسان وبر  يثاب عليها صاحبها ويؤجر، فلهذا قال: ( وما تنفقوا من خير فإن الله به عليم  ) .* 
*ثم ذكر حالة المتصدقين في جميع الأوقات على جميع الأحوال فقال: ( الذين  ينفقون أموالهم في سبيل الله ) أي: طاعته وطريق مرضاته، لا في المحرمات  والمكروهات وشهوات أنفسهم ( بالليل والنهار سرا وعلانية فلهم أجرهم عند  ربهم ) أي: أجر عظيم من خير عند الرب الرحيم ( ولا خوف عليهم ) إذا خاف  المقصرون ( ولا هم يحزنون ) إذا حزن المفرطون، ففازوا بحصول المقصود  المطلوب، ونجوا من الشرور والمرهوب، ولما كمل تعالى حالة المحسنين إلى  عباده بأنواع النفقات ذكر حالة الظالمين المسيئين إليهم غاية الإساءة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (47)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(275)الى الأية(281)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 


فقال:           الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ الرِّبَا لا يَقُومُونَ إِلا كَمَا يَقُومُ الَّذِي  يَتَخَبَّطُهُ الشَّيْطَانُ مِنَ الْمَسِّ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا وَأَحَلَّ اللَّهُ الْبَيْعَ وَحَرَّمَ  الرِّبَا فَمَنْ جَاءَهُ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَانْتَهَى فَلَهُ مَا  سَلَفَ وَأَمْرُهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَمَنْ عَادَ فَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (275)         يَمْحَقُ اللَّهُ الرِّبَا وَيُرْبِي الصَّدَقَاتِ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ أَثِيمٍ     (276)         إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا        < 1-117 >         الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ لَهُمْ  أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (277)         يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَذَرُوا مَا بَقِيَ مِنَ الرِّبَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ     (278)         فَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا فَأْذَنُوا بِحَرْبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  وَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَلَكُمْ رُءُوسُ أَمْوَالِكُمْ لا تَظْلِمُونَ وَلا  تُظْلَمُونَ     (279)         وَإِنْ كَانَ ذُو عُسْرَةٍ فَنَظِرَةٌ إِلَى مَيْسَرَةٍ وَأَنْ تَصَدَّقُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ     (280)         وَاتَّقُوا يَوْمًا تُرْجَعُونَ فِيهِ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ     (281)   . 
  يخبر تعالى عن أكلة الربا وسوء مآلهم وشدة منقلبهم، أنهم لا يقومون من  قبورهم ليوم نشورهم ( إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ) أي:  يصرعه الشيطان بالجنون، فيقومون من قبورهم حيارى سكارى مضطربين، متوقعين  لعظيم النكال وعسر الوبال، فكما تقلبت عقولهم و ( قالوا إنما البيع مثل  الربا ) وهذا لا يكون إلا من جاهل عظيم جهله، أو متجاهل عظيم عناده، جازاهم  الله من جنس أحوالهم فصارت أحوالهم أحوال المجانين، ويحتمل أن يكون قوله: (  لا يقومون إلا كما يقوم الذي يتخبطه الشيطان من المس ) أنه لما انسلبت  عقولهم في طلب المكاسب الربوية خفت أحلامهم وضعفت آراؤهم، وصاروا في هيئتهم  وحركاتهم يشبهون المجانين في عدم انتظامها وانسلاخ العقل الأدبي عنهم، قال  الله تعالى رادا عليهم ومبينا حكمته العظيمة ( وأحل الله البيع ) أي: لما  فيه من عموم المصلحة وشدة الحاجة وحصول الضرر بتحريمه، وهذا أصل في حل جميع  أنواع التصرفات الكسبية حتى يرد ما يدل على المنع ( وحرم الربا ) لما فيه  من الظلم وسوء العاقبة، والربا نوعان: ربا نسيئة كبيع الربا بما يشاركه في  العلة نسيئة، ومنه جعل ما في الذمة رأس مال، سلم، وربا فضل، وهو بيع ما  يجري فيه الربا بجنسه متفاضلا وكلاهما محرم بالكتاب والسنة، والإجماع على  ربا النسيئة، وشذ من أباح ربا الفضل وخالف النصوص المستفيضة، بل الربا من  كبائر الذنوب وموبقاتها ( فمن جاءه موعظة من ربه ) أي: وعظ وتذكير وترهيب  عن تعاطي الربا على يد من قيضه الله لموعظته رحمة من الله بالموعوظ، وإقامة  للحجة عليه ( فانتهى ) عن فعله وانزجر عن تعاطيه ( فله ما سلف ) أي: ما  تقدم من المعاملات التي فعلها قبل أن تبلغه الموعظة جزاء لقبوله للنصيحة،  دل مفهوم الآية أن من لم ينته جوزي بالأول والآخر ( وأمره إلى الله ) في  مجازاته وفيما يستقبل من أموره ( ومن عاد ) إلى تعاطي الربا ولم تنفعه  الموعظة، بل أصر على ذلك ( فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ) اختلف  العلماء رحمهم الله في نصوص الوعيد التي ظاهرها تخليد أهل الكبائر من  الذنوب التي دون الشرك بالله، والأحسن فيها أن يقال هذه الأمور التي رتب  الله عليها الخلود في النار موجبات ومقتضيات لذلك، ولكن الموجب إن لم يوجد  ما يمنعه ترتب عليه مقتضاه، وقد علم بالكتاب والسنة وإجماع سلف الأمة أن  التوحيد والإيمان مانع من الخلود في النار، فلولا ما مع الإنسان من التوحيد  لصار عمله صالحا للخلود فيها بقطع النظر عن كفره. 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( يمحق الله الربا ) أي: يذهبه ويذهب بركته ذاتا ووصفا،  فيكون سببا لوقوع الآفات فيه ونزع البركة عنه، وإن أنفق منه لم يؤجر عليه  بل يكون زادا له إلى النار ( ويربي الصدقات ) أي: ينميها وينزل البركة في  المال الذي أخرجت منه وينمي أجر صاحبها وهذا لأن الجزاء من جنس العمل، فإن  المرابي قد ظلم الناس وأخذ أموالهم على وجه غير شرعي، فجوزي بذهاب ماله،  والمحسن إليهم بأنواع الإحسان ربه أكرم منه، فيحسن عليه كما أحسن على عباده  ( والله لا يحب كل كفار ) لنعم الله، لا يؤدي ما أوجب عليه من الصدقات،  ولا يسلم منه ومن شره عباد الله ( أثيم ) أي: قد فعل ما هو سبب لإثمه  وعقوبته. 
  لما ذكر أكلة الربا وكان من المعلوم أنهم لو كانوا مؤمنين إيمانا  ينفعهم لم يصدر منهم ما صدر ذكر حالة المؤمنين وأجرهم، وخاطبهم بالإيمان،  ونهاهم عن أكل الربا إن كانوا مؤمنين، وهؤلاء هم الذين يقبلون موعظة ربهم  وينقادون لأمره، وأمرهم أن يتقوه، ومن جملة تقواه أن يذروا ما بقي من الربا  أي: المعاملات الحاضرة الموجودة، وأما ما سلف، فمن اتعظ عفا الله عنه ما  سلف، وأما من لم ينزجر بموعظة الله ولم يقبل نصيحته فإنه مشاق لربه محارب  له، وهو عاجز ضعيف ليس له يدان في محاربة العزيز الحكيم الذي يمهل للظالم  ولا يهمله حتى إذا أخذه، أخذه أخذ عزيز مقتدر ( وإن تبتم ) عن الربا ( فلكم  رءوس أموالكم ) أي: أنزلوا عليها ( لا تظلمون ) من عاملتموه بأخذ الزيادة  التي هي الربا ( ولا تظلمون ) بنقص رءوس أموالكم. 
   ( وإن كان ) المدين ( ذو عسرة ) لا يجد وفاء ( فنظرة إلى ميسرة ) وهذا  واجب عليه أن ينظره حتى يجد ما يوفي به ( وأن تصدقوا خير لكم إن كنتم  تعلمون ) إما بإسقاطها أو بعضها. 
   ( واتقوا يوما ترجعون فيه إلى الله ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت وهم لا  يظلمون ) وهذه الآية من آخر ما نزل من القرآن، وجعلت خاتمة لهذه الأحكام  والأوامر والنواهي، لأن فيها الوعد على الخير، والوعيد على فعل   < 1-118 >    الشر، وأن من علم أنه راجع إلى الله فمجازيه على الصغير والكبير والجلي  والخفي، وأن الله لا يظلمه مثقال ذرة، أوجب له الرغبة والرهبة، وبدون حلول  العلم في ذلك في القلب لا سبيل إلى ذلك. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (48)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(282)الى الأية(282)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا تَدَايَنْتُمْ بِدَيْنٍ إِلَى  أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى فَاكْتُبُوهُ وَلْيَكْتُبْ بَيْنَكُمْ كَاتِبٌ بِالْعَدْلِ  وَلا يَأْبَ كَاتِبٌ أَنْ يَكْتُبَ كَمَا عَلَّمَهُ اللَّهُ فَلْيَكْتُبْ  وَلْيُمْلِلِ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلا  يَبْخَسْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا فَإِنْ كَانَ الَّذِي عَلَيْهِ الْحَقُّ سَفِيهًا  أَوْ ضَعِيفًا أَوْ لا يَسْتَطِيعُ أَنْ يُمِلَّ هُوَ فَلْيُمْلِلْ  وَلِيُّهُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَاسْتَشْهِدُوا شَهِيدَيْنِ مِنْ رِجَالِكُمْ  فَإِنْ لَمْ يَكُونَا رَجُلَيْنِ فَرَجُلٌ وَامْرَأَتَانِ مِمَّنْ  تَرْضَوْنَ مِنَ الشُّهَدَاءِ أَنْ تَضِلَّ إِحْدَاهُمَا فَتُذَكِّرَ  إِحْدَاهُمَا الأُخْرَى وَلا يَأْبَ الشُّهَدَاءُ إِذَا مَا دُعُوا وَلا  تَسْأَمُوا أَنْ تَكْتُبُوهُ صَغِيرًا أَوْ كَبِيرًا إِلَى أَجَلِهِ  ذَلِكُمْ أَقْسَطُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأَقْوَمُ لِلشَّهَادَةِ وَأَدْنَى أَلا  تَرْتَابُوا إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً حَاضِرَةً تُدِيرُونَهَا  بَيْنَكُمْ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَلا تَكْتُبُوهَا وَأَشْهِدُوا  إِذَا تَبَايَعْتُمْ وَلا يُضَارَّ كَاتِبٌ وَلا شَهِيدٌ وَإِنْ تَفْعَلُوا  فَإِنَّهُ فُسُوقٌ بِكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَيُعَلِّمُكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ     (282)   . 

  هذه آية الدين، وهي أطول آيات القرآن، وقد اشتملت على أحكام عظيمة  جليلة المنفعة والمقدار، أحدها: أنه تجوز جميع أنواع المداينات من سلم  وغيره، لأن الله أخبر عن المداينة التي عليها المؤمنون إخبار مقرر لها  ذاكرا أحكامها، وذلك يدل على الجواز، الثاني والثالث أنه لا بد للسلم من  أجل وأنه لا بد أن يكون معينا معلوما فلا يصح حالا ولا إلى أجل مجهول،  الرابع: الأمر بكتابة جميع عقود المداينات إما وجوبا وإما استحبابا لشدة  الحاجة إلى كتابتها، لأنها بدون الكتابة يدخلها من الغلط والنسيان  والمنازعة والمشاجرة شر عظيم، الخامس: أمر الكاتب أن يكتب، السادس: أن يكون  عدلا في نفسه لأجل اعتبار كتابته، لأن الفاسق لا يعتبر قوله ولا كتابته،  السابع أنه يجب عليه العدل بينهما، فلا يميل لأحدهما لقرابة أو صداقة أو  غير ذلك، الثامن: أن يكون الكاتب عارفا بكتابة الوثائق وما يلزم فيها كل  واحد منهما، وما يحصل به التوثق، لأنه لا سبيل إلى العدل إلا بذلك، وهذا  مأخوذ من قوله: ( وليكتب بينكم كاتب بالعدل ) التاسع: أنه إذا وجدت وثيقة  بخط المعروف بالعدالة المذكورة يعمل بها، ولو كان هو والشهود قد ماتوا،  العاشر: قوله: ( ولا يأب كاتب أن يكتب ) أي: لا يمتنع من منَّ الله عليه  بتعليمه الكتابة أن يكتب بين المتداينين، فكما أحسن الله إليه بتعليمه،  فليحسن إلى عباد الله المحتاجين إلى كتابته، ولا يمتنع من الكتابة لهم،  الحادي عشر: أمر الكاتب أن لا يكتب إلا ما أملاه من عليه الحق، الثاني عشر:  أن الذي يملي من المتعاقدين من عليه الدين، الثالث عشر: أمره أن يبين جميع  الحق الذي عليه ولا يبخس منه شيئا، الرابع عشر: أن إقرار الإنسان على نفسه  مقبول، لأن الله أمر من عليه الحق أن يمل على الكاتب، فإذا كتب إقراره  بذلك ثبت موجبه ومضمونه، وهو ما أقر به على نفسه، ولو ادعى بعد ذلك غلطا أو  سهوا، الخامس عشر: أن من عليه حقا من الحقوق التي البينة   على مقدارها وصفتها من كثرة وقلة وتعجيل وتأجيل، أن قوله هو المقبول دون  قول من له الحق، لأنه تعالى لم ينهه عن بخس الحق الذي عليه، إلا أن قوله  مقبول على ما يقوله من مقدار الحق وصفته، السادس عشر: أنه يحرم على من عليه  حق من الحقوق أن يبخس وينقص شيئا من مقداره، أو طيبه وحسنه، أو أجله أو  غير ذلك من توابعه ولواحقه، السابع عشر: أن من لا يقدر على إملاء الحق  لصغره أو سفهه أو خرسه، أو نحو ذلك، فإنه ينوب وليه منابه في الإملاء  والإقرار، الثامن عشر: أنه يلزم الولي من العدل ما يلزم من عليه الحق من  العدل، وعدم البخس لقوله ( بالعدل ) التاسع عشر: أنه يشترط عدالة الولي،  لأن الإملاء بالعدل المذكور لا يكون من فاسق، العشرون: ثبوت الولاية في  الأموال، الحادي والعشرون: أن الحق يكون على الصغير والسفيه والمجنون  والضعيف، لا على وليهم، الثاني والعشرون: أن إقرار الصغير والسفيه والمجنون  والمعتوه ونحوهم وتصرفهم غير صحيح، لأن الله جعل الإملاء لوليهم، ولم يجعل  لهم منه شيئا لطفا بهم ورحمة، خوفا من تلاف أموالهم، الثالث والعشرون: صحة  تصرف الولي في مال من ذكر، الرابع والعشرون: فيه مشروعية كون الإنسان  يتعلم الأمور التي يتوثق بها المتداينون كل واحد من صاحبه، لأن المقصود من  ذلك التوثق والعدل، وما لا يتم المشروع إلا به فهو مشروع، الخامس والعشرون:  أن تعلم الكتابة مشروع، بل هو فرض كفاية، لأن الله أمر بكتابة الديون  وغيرها، ولا يحصل ذلك إلا بالتعلم، السادس والعشرون: أنه مأمور بالإشهاد  على العقود، وذلك على وجه الندب، لأن المقصود من ذلك الإرشاد إلى ما يحفظ  الحقوق، فهو عائد لمصلحة المكلفين، نعم إن كان   < 1-119 >    المتصرف ولي يتيم أو وقف ونحو ذلك مما يجب حفظه تعين أن يكون الإشهاد الذي  به يحفظ الحق واجبا، السابع والعشرون: أن نصاب الشهادة في الأموال ونحوها  رجلان أو رجل وامرأتان، ودلت السنة أيضا أنه يقبل الشاهد مع يمين المدعي،  الثامن والعشرون: أن شهادة الصبيان غير مقبولة لمفهوم لفظ الرجل، التاسع  والعشرون: أن شهادة النساء منفردات في الأموال ونحوها لا تقبل، لأن الله لم  يقبلهن إلا مع الرجل، وقد يقال إن الله أقام المرأتين مقام رجل للحكمة  التي ذكرها وهي موجودة سواء كن مع رجل أو منفردات والله أعلم. الثلاثون: أن  شهادة العبد البالغ مقبولة كشهادة الحر لعموم قوله: ( فاستشهدوا شهيدين من  رجالكم ) والعبد البالغ من رجالنا، الحادي والثلاثون: أن شهادة الكفار  ذكورا كانوا أو نساء غير مقبولة، لأنهم ليسوا منا، ولأن مبنى الشهادة على  العدالة وهو غير عدل، الثاني والثلاثون: فيه فضيلة الرجل على المرأة، وأن  الواحد في مقابلة المرأتين لقوة حفظه ونقص حفظها، الثالث والثلاثون: أن من  نسي شهادته ثم ذكرها فذكر فشهادته مقبولة لقوله: ( فتذكر إحداهما الأخرى )  الرابع والثلاثون: يؤخذ من المعنى أن الشاهد إذا خاف نسيان شهادته في  الحقوق الواجبة وجب عليه كتابتها، لأن ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به فهو واجب،  والخامس والثلاثون: أنه يجب على الشاهد إذا دعي للشهادة وهو غير معذور، لا  يجوز له أن يأبى لقوله: ( ولا يأب الشهداء إذا ما دعوا ) السادس والثلاثون:  أن من لم يتصف بصفة الشهداء المقبولة شهادتهم، لم يجب عليه الإجابة لعدم  الفائدة بها ولأنه ليس من الشهداء، السابع والثلاثون: النهي عن السآمة  والضجر من كتابة الديون كلها من صغير وكبير وصفة الأجل وجميع ما احتوى عليه  العقد من الشروط والقيود، الثامن والثلاثون: بيان الحكمة في مشروعية  الكتابة والإشهاد في العقود، وأنه ( أقسط عند الله وأقوم للشهادة وأدنى ألا  ترتابوا ) فإنها متضمنة للعدل الذي به قوام العباد والبلاد، والشهادة  المقترنة بالكتابة تكون أقوم وأكمل وأبعد من الشك والريب والتنازع  والتشاجر، التاسع والثلاثون: يؤخذ من ذلك أن من اشتبه وشك في شهادته لم يجز  له الإقدام عليها بل لا بد من اليقين، الأربعون: قوله: ( إلا أن تكون  تجارة حاضرة تديرونها بينكم فليس عليكم جناح ألا تكتبوها ) فيه الرخصة في  ترك الكتابة إذا كانت التجارة حاضرا بحاضر، لعدم شدة الحاجة إلى الكتابة،  الحادي والأربعون: أنه وإن رخص في ترك الكتابة في التجارة الحاضرة، فإنه  يشرع الإشهاد لقوله: ( وأشهدوا إذا تبايعتم ) الثاني والأربعون: النهي عن  مضارة الكاتب بأن يدعى وقت اشتغال وحصول مشقة عليه، الثالث والأربعون:  النهي عن مضارة الشهيد أيضا بأن يدعى إلى تحمل الشهادة أو أدائها في مرض أو  شغل يشق عليه، أو غير ذلك هذا على جعل قوله: ( ولا يضار كاتب ولا شهيد )  مبنيا للمجهول، وأما على جعلها مبنيا للفاعل ففيه نهي الشاهد والكاتب أن  يضارا صاحب الحق بالامتناع أو طلب أجرة شاقة ونحو ذلك، وهذان هما الرابع  والأربعون والخامس والأربعون والسادس والأربعون أن ارتكاب هذه المحرمات من  خصال الفسق لقوله: ( وإن تفعلوا فإنه فسوق بكم ) السابع والأربعون أن  الأوصاف كالفسق والإيمان والنفاق والعداوة والولاية ونحو ذلك تتجزأ في  الإنسان، فتكون فيه مادة فسق وغيرها، وكذلك مادة إيمان وكفر لقوله: ( فإنه  فسوق بكم ) ولم يقل فأنتم فاسقون أو فُسّاق. الثامن والأربعون: - وحقه أن  يتقدم على ما هنا لتقدم موضعه- اشتراط العدالة في الشاهد لقوله: ( ممن  ترضون من الشهداء ) التاسع والأربعون: أن العدالة يشترط فيها العرف في كل  مكان وزمان، فكل من كان مرضيا معتبرا عند الناس قبلت شهادته، الخمسون: يؤخذ  منها عدم قبول شهادة المجهول حتى يزكى، فهذه الأحكام مما يستنبط من هذه  الآية الكريمة على حسب الحال الحاضرة والفهم القاصر، ولله في كلامه حكم  وأسرار يخص بها من يشاء من عباده. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (49)
تفسير السعدى
سورة البقرة
من الأية(283)الى الأية(286)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة البقرة 
وهي مدنية 

وقوله تعالى:    وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ وَلَمْ تَجِدُوا كَاتِبًا فَرِهَانٌ  مَقْبُوضَةٌ فَإِنْ أَمِنَ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا فَلْيُؤَدِّ الَّذِي  اؤْتُمِنَ أَمَانَتَهُ وَلْيَتَّقِ اللَّهَ رَبَّهُ وَلا تَكْتُمُوا  الشَّهَادَةَ وَمَنْ يَكْتُمْهَا فَإِنَّهُ آثِمٌ قَلْبُهُ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ     (283)   . 

   أي: إن كنتم مسافرين ( ولم تجدوا كاتبا ) يكتب بينكم ويحصل به التوثق (  فرهان مقبوضة ) أي: يقبضها صاحب الحق وتكون وثيقة عنده حتى يأتيه حقه، ودل  هذا على أن الرهن غير المقبوضة لا يحصل منها التوثق، ودل أيضا على أن  الراهن والمرتهن لو اختلفا في قدر ما رهنت به، كان القول قول المرتهن، ووجه  ذلك أن الله جعل الرهن عوضا عن الكتابة في توثق صاحب الحق، فلولا أن قول  المرتهن مقبول في قدر الذي رهنت به لم يحصل المعنى المقصود، ولما كان  المقصود بالرهن التوثق جاز حضرا وسفرا، وإنما نص الله على السفر، لأنه في  مظنة الحاجة   < 1-120 >    إليه لعدم الكاتب فيه، هذا كله إذا كان صاحب الحق يحب أن يتوثق لحقه، فما  كان صاحب الحق آمنا من غريمه وأحب أن يعامله من دون رهن فعلى من عليه الحق  أن يؤدي إليه كاملا غير ظالم له ولا باخس حقه ( وليتق الله ربه ) في أداء  الحق ويجازي من أحسن به الظن بالإحسان ( ولا تكتموا الشهادة ) لأن الحق  مبني عليها لا يثبت بدونها، فكتمها من أعظم الذنوب، لأنه يترك ما وجب عليه  من الخبر الصدق ويخبر بضده وهو الكذب، ويترتب على ذلك فوات حق من له الحق،  ولهذا قال تعالى: ( ومن يكتمها فإنه آثم قلبه والله بما تعملون عليم ) وقد  اشتملت هذه الأحكام الحسنة التي أرشد الله عباده إليها على حكم عظيمة  ومصالح عميمة دلت على أن الخلق لو اهتدوا بإرشاد الله لصلحت دنياهم مع صلاح  دينهم، لاشتمالها على العدل والمصلحة، وحفظ الحقوق وقطع المشاجرات  والمنازعات، وانتظام أمر المعاش، فلله الحمد كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه وعظيم  سلطانه لا نحصي ثناء عليه. 
   لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا  فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ فَيَغْفِرُ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  قَدِيرٌ     (284)   . 

  هذا إخبار من الله أنه له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض، الجميع خلقهم  ورزقهم ودبرهم لمصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية، فكانوا ملكا له وعبيدا، لا  يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا، وهو ربهم  ومالكهم الذي يتصرف فيهم بحكمته وعدله وإحسانه، وقد أمرهم ونهاهم وسيحاسبهم  على ما أسروه وأعلنوه، ( فيغفر لمن يشاء ) وهو لمن أتى بأسباب المغفرة،  ويعذب من يشاء بذنبه الذي لم يحصل له ما يكفره ( والله على كل شيء قدير )  لا يعجزه شيء، بل كل الخلق طوع قهره ومشيئته وتقديره وجزائه. 
   آمَنَ الرَّسُولُ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  كُلٌّ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ وَرُسُلِهِ لا نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْ رُسُلِهِ وَقَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا غُفْرَانَكَ  رَبَّنَا وَإِلَيْكَ الْمَصِيرُ     (285)   . 

  يخبر تعالى عن إيمان الرسول والمؤمنين معه، وانقيادهم وطاعتهم وسؤالهم  مع ذلك المغفرة، فأخبر أنهم آمنوا بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله، وهذا يتضمن  الإيمان بجميع ما أخبر الله به عن نفسه، وأخبرت به عنه رسله من صفات كماله  ونعوت جلاله على وجه الإجمال والتفصيل، وتنزيهه عن التمثيل والتعطيل وعن  جميع صفات النقص، ويتضمن الإيمان بالملائكة الذين نصت عليهم الشرائع جملة  وتفصيلا وعلى الإيمان بجميع الرسل والكتب، أي: بكل ما أخبرت به الرسل  وتضمنته الكتب من الأخبار والأوامر والنواهي، وأنهم لا يفرقون بين أحد من  رسله، بل يؤمنون بجميعهم، لأنهم وسائط بين الله وبين عباده، فالكفر ببعضهم  كفر بجميعهم بل كفر بالله ( وقالوا سمعنا ) ما أمرتنا به ونهيتنا ( وأطعنا )  لك في ذلك، ولم يكونوا ممن قالوا سمعنا وعصينا، ولما كان العبد لا بد أن  يحصل منه تقصير في حقوق الله تعالى وهو محتاج إلى مغفرته على الدوام، قالوا  ( غفرانك ) أي: نسألك مغفرة لما صدر منا من التقصير والذنوب، ومحو ما  اتصفنا به من العيوب ( وإليك المصير ) أي: المرجع لجميع الخلائق فتجزيهم  بما عملوا من خير وشر. 
   لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا لَهَا مَا كَسَبَتْ  وَعَلَيْهَا مَا اكْتَسَبَتْ رَبَّنَا لا تُؤَاخِذْنَا إِنْ نَسِينَا أَوْ  أَخْطَأْنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْنَا إِصْرًا كَمَا حَمَلْتَهُ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا رَبَّنَا وَلا تُحَمِّلْنَا مَا لا طَاقَةَ  لَنَا بِهِ وَاعْفُ عَنَّا وَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا أَنْتَ مَوْلانَا  فَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ     (286)   . 

  لما نزل قوله تعالى       وَإِنْ تُبْدُوا مَا فِي أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ يُحَاسِبْكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ        شق ذلك على المسلمين لما توهموا أن ما يقع في القلب من الأمور اللازمة  والعارضة المستقرة وغيرها مؤاخذون به، فأخبرهم بهذه الآية أنه لا يكلف نفسا  إلا وسعها أي: أمرا تسعه طاقتها، ولا يكلفها ويشق عليها، كما قال تعالى (  ما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ) فأصل الأوامر والنواهي ليست من الأمور التي  تشق على النفوس، بل هي غذاء للأرواح ودواء للأبدان، وحمية عن الضرر، فالله  تعالى أمر العباد بما أمرهم به رحمة وإحسانا، ومع هذا إذا حصل بعض الأعذار  التي هي مظنة المشقة حصل التخفيف والتسهيل، إما بإسقاطه عن المكلف، أو  إسقاط بعضه كما في التخفيف عن المريض والمسافر وغيرهم، ثم أخبر تعالى أن  لكل نفس ما كسبت من الخير، وعليها ما اكتسبت من الشر، فلا تزر وازرة وزر  أخرى ولا تذهب حسنات العبد لغيره، وفي الإتيان بـ " كسب "في الخير الدال  على أن عمل الخير يحصل للإنسان بأدنى سعي منه بل بمجرد نية القلب وأتى بـ "  اكتسب "في عمل الشر للدلالة على أن عمل الشر لا يكتب على الإنسان حتى  يعمله ويحصل سعيه، ولما أخبر تعالى عن إيمان الرسول والمؤمنين معه وأن كل  عامل سيجازى بعمله، وكان الإنسان عرضة للتقصير والخطأ والنسيان، وأخبر أنه  لا يكلفنا إلا ما نطيق وتسعه قوتنا، أخبر عن دعاء المؤمنين بذلك، وقد أخبر  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم   < 1-121 >    أن الله قال: قد فعلت. إجابة لهذا الدعاء، فقال ( ربنا لا تؤاخذنا إن  نسينا أو أخطأنا ) والفرق بينهما: أن النسيان: ذهول القلب عن ما أمر به  فيتركه نسيانا، والخطأ: أن يقصد شيئا يجوز له قصده ثم يقع فعله على ما لا  يجوز له فعله: فهذان قد عفا الله عن هذه الأمة ما يقع بهما رحمة بهم  وإحسانا، فعلى هذا من صلى في ثوب مغصوب، أو نجس، أو قد نسي نجاسة على بدنه،  أو تكلم في الصلاة ناسيا، أو فعل مفطرا ناسيا، أو فعل محظورا من محظورات  الإحرام التي ليس فيها إتلاف ناسيا، فإنه معفو عنه، وكذلك لا يحنث من فعل  المحلوف عليه ناسيا، وكذلك لو أخطأ فأتلف نفسا أو مالا فليس عليه إثم،  وإنما الضمان مرتب على مجرد الإتلاف، وكذلك المواضع التي تجب فيها التسمية  إذا تركها الإنسان ناسيا لم يضر. ( ربنا ولا تحمل علينا إصرا ) أي: تكاليف  مشقة ( كما حملته على الذين من قبلنا ) وقد فعل تعالى فإن الله خفف عن هذه  الأمة في الأوامر من الطهارات وأحوال العبادات ما لم يخففه على غيرها (  ربنا ولا تحملنا ما لا طاقة لنا به ) وقد فعل وله الحمد ( واعف عنا واغفر  لنا وارحمنا ) فالعفو والمغفرة يحصل بهما دفع المكاره والشرور، والرحمة  يحصل بها صلاح الأمور ( أنت مولانا ) أي: ربنا ومليكنا وإلهنا الذي لم تزل  ولايتك إيانا منذ أوجدتنا وأنشأتنا فنعمك دارة علينا متصلة عدد الأوقات، ثم  أنعمت علينا بالنعمة العظيمة والمنحة الجسيمة، وهي نعمة الإسلام التي جميع  النعم تبع لها، فنسألك يا ربنا ومولانا تمام نعمتك بأن تنصرنا على القوم  الكافرين، الذين كفروا بك وبرسلك، وقاوموا أهل دينك ونبذوا أمرك، فانصرنا  عليهم بالحجة والبيان والسيف والسنان، بأن تمكن لنا في الأرض وتخذلهم  وترزقنا الإيمان والأعمال التي يحصل بها النصر، والحمد لله رب العالمين. تم  تفسير سورة البقرة بعون الله وتوفيقه وصلى الله على محمد وسلم. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (50)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(1)الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
*
*تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 
*


*نزل صدرها إلى بضع وثمانين آية في مخاصمة النصارى وإبطال مذهبهم  ودعوتهم إلى الدخول في الدين الحق دين الإسلام كما نزل صدر البقرة في محاجة  اليهود كما تقدم.* 
*  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ       الم     (1)    اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْحَيُّ الْقَيُّومُ     (2)    نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَأَنْزَلَ التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ     (3)    مِنْ قَبْلُ هُدًى لِلنَّاسِ وَأَنْزَلَ الْفُرْقَانَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو  انْتِقَامٍ     (4)    إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَخْفَى عَلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ     (5)    هُوَ الَّذِي يُصَوِّرُكُمْ فِي الأَرْحَامِ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ     (6)   . 
*
*افتتحها تبارك وتعالى بالإخبار بألوهيته، وأنه الإله الذي لا إله إلا  هو الذي لا ينبغي التأله والتعبد إلا لوجهه، فكل معبود سواه فهو باطل،  والله هو الإله الحق المتصف بصفات الألوهية التي مرجعها إلى الحياة  والقيومية، فالحي من له الحياة العظيمة الكاملة المستلزمة لجميع الصفات  التي لا تتم ولا تكمل الحياة إلا بها كالسمع والبصر والقدرة والقوة والعظمة  والبقاء والدوام والعز الذي لا يرام ( القيوم ) الذي قام بنفسه فاستغنى عن  جميع مخلوقاته، وقام بغيره فافتقرت إليه جميع مخلوقاته في الإيجاد  والإعداد والإمداد، فهو الذي قام بتدبير الخلائق وتصريفهم، تدبير للأجسام  وللقلوب والأرواح.* 
*ومن قيامه تعالى بعباده ورحمته بهم أن نزل على رسوله محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم الكتاب، الذي هو أجل الكتب وأعظمها المشتمل على الحق في إخباره  وأوامره ونواهيه، فما أخبر به صدق، وما حكم به فهو العدل، وأنزله بالحق  ليقوم الخلق بعبادة ربهم ويتعلموا كتابه ( مصدقا لما بين يديه ) من الكتب  السابقة، فهو المزكي لها، فما شهد له فهو المقبول، وما رده فهو المردود،  وهو المطابق لها في جميع المطالب التي اتفق عليها المرسلون، وهي شاهدة له  بالصدق، فأهل الكتاب لا يمكنهم التصديق بكتبهم إن لم يؤمنوا به، فإن كفرهم  به ينقض إيمانهم بكتبهم، ثم قال تعالى ( وأنزل التوراة ) أي: على موسى (  والإنجيل ) على عيسى.* 
* ( من قبل ) إنزال القرآن ( هدى للناس ) الظاهر أن هذا راجع لكل ما  تقدم، أي: أنزل الله القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل هدى للناس من الضلال، فمن  قبل هدى الله فهو المهتدي، ومن لم يقبل ذلك بقي على ضلاله ( وأنزل الفرقان )  أي: الحجج والبينات والبراهين القاطعات الدالة على جميع المقاصد والمطالب،  وكذلك فصل وفسر ما يحتاج إليه الخلق حتى بقيت الأحكام جلية ظاهرة، فلم يبق  لأحد عذر ولا حجة لمن لم يؤمن به وبآياته، فلهذا قال ( إن الذين كفروا  بآيات الله ) أي: بعد ما بينها ووضحها وأزاح العلل ( لهم عذاب شديد ) لا  يقدر قدره ولا يدرك وصفه ( والله عزيز ) أي: قوي لا يعجزه شيء ( ذو انتقام )  ممن عصاه.* 
* ( إن الله لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء ) وهذا فيه تقرير  إحاطة علمه بالمعلومات كلها، جليها وخفيها، ظاهرها وباطنها، ومن جملة ذلك  الأجنة في البطون التي لا يدركها بصر المخلوقين، ولا ينالها علمهم، وهو  تعالى يدبرها بألطف تدبير، ويقدرها بكل تقدير، فلهذا قال   < 1-122 >   ( هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء ) .* 
* ( هو الذي يصوركم في الأرحام كيف يشاء ) من كامل الخلق وناقصه، وحسن  وقبيح، وذكر وأنثى ( لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم ) تضمنت هذه الآيات تقرير  إلهية الله وتعينها، وإبطال إلهية ما سواه، وفي ضمن ذلك رد على النصارى  الذين يزعمون إلهية عيسى ابن مريم عليه السلام، وتضمنت إثبات حياته الكاملة  وقيوميته التامة، المتضمنتين جميع الصفات المقدسة كما تقدم، وإثبات  الشرائع الكبار، وأنها رحمة وهداية للناس، وتقسيم الناس إلى مهتد وغيره،  وعقوبة من لم يهتد بها، وتقرير سعة علم الباري ونفوذ مشيئته وحكمته.* 
*    هُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْهُ آيَاتٌ مُحْكَمَاتٌ  هُنَّ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ وَأُخَرُ مُتَشَابِهَاتٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ زَيْغٌ فَيَتَّبِعُونَ مَا تَشَابَهَ مِنْهُ ابْتِغَاءَ  الْفِتْنَةِ وَابْتِغَاءَ تَأْوِيلِهِ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ تَأْوِيلَهُ إِلا  اللَّهُ وَالرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ يَقُولُونَ آمَنَّا بِهِ كُلٌّ مِنْ  عِنْدِ رَبِّنَا وَمَا يَذَّكَّرُ إِلا أُولُو الأَلْبَابِ     (7)    رَبَّنَا لا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ     (8)    رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ جَامِعُ النَّاسِ لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ     (9)   . 
*
*القرآن العظيم كله محكم كما قال تعالى      كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ     فهو مشتمل على غاية الإتقان والإحكام والعدل والإحسان      وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ      وكله متشابه في الحسن والبلاغة وتصديق بعضه لبعضه ومطابقته لفظا ومعنى،  وأما الإحكام والتشابه المذكور في هذه الآية فإن القرآن كما ذكره الله (  منه آيات محكمات ) أي: واضحات الدلالة، ليس فيها شبهة ولا إشكال ( هن أم  الكتاب ) أي: أصله الذي يرجع إليه كل متشابه، وهي معظمه وأكثره، ( و ) منه  آيات ( أخر متشابهات ) أي: يلتبس معناها على كثير من الأذهان: لكون دلالتها  مجملة، أو يتبادر إلى بعض الأفهام غير المراد منها، فالحاصل أن منها آيات  بينة واضحة لكل أحد، وهي الأكثر التي يرجع إليها، ومنه آيات تشكل على بعض  الناس، فالواجب في هذا أن يرد المتشابه إلى المحكم والخفي إلى الجلي، فبهذه  الطريق يصدق بعضه بعضا ولا يحصل فيه مناقضة ولا معارضة، ولكن الناس  انقسموا إلى فرقتين ( فأما الذين في قلوبهم زيغ ) أي: ميل عن الاستقامة بأن  فسدت مقاصدهم، وصار قصدهم الغي والضلال وانحرفت قلوبهم عن طريق الهدى  والرشاد ( فيتبعون ما تشابه منه ) أي: يتركون المحكم الواضح ويذهبون إلى  المتشابه، ويعكسون الأمر فيحملون المحكم على المتشابه ( ابتغاء الفتنة )  لمن يدعونهم لقولهم، فإن المتشابه تحصل به الفتنة بسبب الاشتباه الواقع  فيه، وإلا فالمحكم الصريح ليس محلا للفتنة، لوضوح الحق فيه لمن قصده  اتباعه، وقوله ( وابتغاء تأويله وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله ) للمفسرين في  الوقوف على ( الله ) من قوله ( وما يعلم تأويله إلا الله ) قولان، جمهورهم  يقفون عندها، وبعضهم يعطف عليها ( والراسخون في العلم ) وذلك كله محتمل،  فإن التأويل إن أريد به علم حقيقة الشيء وكنهه كان الصواب الوقوف على ( إلا  الله ) لأن المتشابه الذي استأثر الله بعلم كنهه وحقيقته، نحو حقائق صفات  الله وكيفيتها، وحقائق أوصاف ما يكون في اليوم الآخر ونحو ذلك، فهذه لا  يعلمها إلا الله، ولا يجوز التعرض للوقوف عليها، لأنه تعرض لما لا يمكن  معرفته، كما سئل الإمام مالك رحمه الله عن قوله      الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ [اسْتَوَى ]        فقال السائل: كيف استوى؟ فقال مالك: الاستواء معلوم، والكيف مجهول،  والإيمان به واجب، والسؤال عنه بدعة، فهكذا يقال في سائر الصفات لمن سأل عن  كيفيتها أن يقال كما قال الإمام مالك، تلك الصفة معلومة، وكيفيتها مجهولة،  والإيمان بها واجب، والسؤال عنها بدعة، وقد أخبرنا الله بها ولم يخبرنا  بكيفيتها، فيجب علينا الوقوف على ما حد لنا، فأهل الزيغ يتبعون هذه الأمور  المشتبهات تعرضا لما لا يعني، وتكلفا لما لا سبيل لهم إلى علمه، لأنه لا  يعلمها إلا الله، وأما الراسخون في العلم فيؤمنون بها ويكلون المعنى إلى  الله فيسلمون ويسلمون، وإن أريد بالتأويل التفسير والكشف والإيضاح، كان  الصواب عطف ( الراسخون ) على ( الله ) فيكون الله قد أخبر أن تفسير  المتشابه ورده إلى المحكم وإزالة ما فيه من الشبهة لا يعلمها إلا هو تعالى  والراسخون في العلم يعلمون أيضا، فيؤمنون بها ويردونها للمحكم ويقولون ( كل  ) من المحكم والمتشابه ( من عند ربنا ) وما كان من عنده فليس فيه تعارض  ولا تناقض بل هو متفق يصدق بعضه بعضا ويشهد بعضه لبعض   وفيه تنبيه على الأصل الكبير، وهو أنهم إذا علموا أن جميعه من عند الله،  وأشكل عليهم مجمل المتشابه، علموا يقينا أنه مردود إلى المحكم، وإن لم  يفهموا وجه ذلك. ولما رغب تعالى في التسليم والإيمان بأحكامه وزجر عن اتباع  المتشابه قال ( وما يذكر ) أي: يتعظ بمواعظ الله ويقبل نصحه وتعليمه إلا (  أولوا الألباب ) أي: أهل العقول الرزينة لب العالم وخلاصة بني آدم يصل  التذكير إلى عقولهم، فيتذكرون ما ينفعهم فيفعلونه، وما يضرهم فيتركونه،  وأما من عداهم فهم القشور الذي لا حاصل له ولا نتيجة تحته، لا ينفعهم الزجر  والتذكير لخلوهم من العقول النافعة.* 
*   < 1-123 >  * 
*ثم أخبر تعالى عن الراسخين في العلم أنهم يدعون ويقولون ( ربنا لا تزغ  قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا ) أي: لا تملها عن الحق جهلا وعنادا منا، بل اجعلنا  مستقيمين هادين مهتدين، فثبتنا على هدايتك وعافنا مما   ابتليت به الزائغين ( وهب لنا من لدنك رحمة ) أي: عظيمة توفقنا بها  للخيرات وتعصمنا بها من المنكرات ( إنك أنت الوهاب ) أي: واسع العطايا  والهبات، كثير الإحسان الذي عم جودك جميع البريات.* 
*( ربنا إنك جامع  الناس ليوم لا ريب فيه إنك لا تخلف الميعاد ) فمجازيهم بأعمالهم حسنها  وسيئها، وقد أثنى الله تعالى على الراسخين في العلم بسبع صفات هي عنوان  سعادة العبد: إحداها: العلم الذي هو الطريق الموصل إلى الله، المبين  لأحكامه وشرائعه، الثانية: الرسوخ في العلم وهذا قدر زائد على مجرد العلم،  فإن الراسخ في العلم يقتضي أن يكون عالما محققا، وعارفا مدققا، قد علمه  الله ظاهر العلم وباطنه، فرسخ قدمه في أسرار الشريعة علما وحالا وعملا  الثالثة: أنه وصفهم بالإيمان بجميع كتابه ورد لمتشابهه إلى محكمه، بقوله (  يقولون آمنا به كل من عند ربنا ) الرابعة: أنهم سألوا الله العفو والعافية  مما ابتلي به الزائغون المنحرفون، الخامسة: اعترافهم بمنة الله عليهم  بالهداية وذلك قوله ( ربنا لا تزغ قلوبنا بعد إذ هديتنا ) السادسة: أنهم مع  هذا سألوه رحمته المتضمنة حصول كل خير واندفاع كل شر، وتوسلوا إليه باسمه  الوهاب، السابعة: أنه أخبر عن إيمانهم وإيقانهم بيوم القيامة وخوفهم منه،  وهذا هو الموجب للعمل الرادع عن الزلل. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (51)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(10)الى الأية(15)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

**ثم قال تعالى:    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا  أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَأُولَئِكَ هُمْ وَقُودُ النَّارِ     (10)    كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ  الْعِقَابِ     (11)    قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَتُغْلَبُونَ وَتُحْشَرُونَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ     (12)    قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ  الْعَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ يُؤَيِّدُ بِنَصْرِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَعِبْرَةً لأُولِي الأَبْصَارِ     (13)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى أن الكفار به وبرسله، الجاحدين بدينه وكتابه، قد استحقوا  العقاب وشدة العذاب بكفرهم وذنوبهم وأنه لا يغني عنهم مالهم ولا أولادهم  شيئا، وإن كانوا في الدنيا يستدفعون بذلك النكبات التي ترد عليهم، ويقولون      نَحْنُ أَكْثَرُ أَمْوَالا وَأَوْلادًا وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُعَذَّبِينَ     فيوم القيامة يبدو لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون       وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا كَسَبُوا وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ       وليس للأولاد والأموال قدر عند الله، إنما ينفع العبد إيمانه بالله وأعماله الصالحة، كما قال تعالى       وَمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُكُمْ بِالَّتِي تُقَرِّبُكُمْ عِنْدَنَا  زُلْفَى إِلا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ جَزَاءُ  الضِّعْفِ بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَهُمْ فِي الْغُرُفَاتِ آمِنُونَ       وأخبر هنا أن الكفار هم وقود النار، أي: حطبها، الملازمون لها دائما أبدا،  وهذه الحال التي ذكر الله تعالى أنها لا تغني الأموال والأولاد عن الكفار  شيئا، سنته الجارية في الأمم السابقة.*

*كما جرى لفرعون ومن قبله ومن بعدهم من الفراعنة العتاة الطغاة أرباب  الأموال والجنود لما كذبوا بآيات الله وجحدوا ما جاءت به الرسل وعاندوا،  أخذهم الله بذنوبهم عدلا منه لا ظلما والله شديد العقاب على من أتى بأسباب  العقاب وهو الكفر والذنوب على اختلاف أنواعها وتعدد مراتبها.*
*ثم قال تعالى ( قل ) يا محمد ( للذين كفروا ستغلبون وتحشرون إلى جهنم  وبئس المهاد ) وفي هذا إشارة للمؤمنين بالنصر والغلبة وتحذير للكفار، وقد  وقع كما أخبر تعالى، فنصر الله المؤمنين على أعدائهم من كفار المشركين  واليهود والنصارى، وسيفعل هذا تعالى بعباده وجنده المؤمنين إلى يوم  القيامة، ففي هذا عبرة وآية من آيات القرآن المشاهدة بالحس والعيان، وأخبر  تعالى أن الكفار مع أنهم مغلوبون في الدار أنهم محشورون ومجموعون يوم  القيامة لدار البوار، وهذا هو الذي مهدوه لأنفسهم فبئس المهاد مهادهم، وبئس  الجزاء جزاؤهم.* 
* ( قد كان لكم آية ) أي: عبرة عظيمة ( في فئتين التقتا ) وهذا يوم بدر (  فئة تقاتل في سبيل الله ) وهم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه ( وأخرى  كافرة ) أي: كفار قريش الذين خرجوا من ديارهم بطرا وفخرا ورئاء الناس،  ويصدون عن سبيل الله، فجمع الله بين الطائفتين في بدر، وكان المشركون أضعاف  المؤمنين، فلهذا قال ( يرونهم مثليهم رأي العين ) أي: يرى المؤمنون  الكافرين يزيدون عليها زيادة كثيرة، تبلغ المضاعفة وتزيد عليها، وأكد هذا  بقوله ( رأي العين ) فنصر الله المؤمنين وأيدهم بنصره فهزموهم، وقتلوا  صناديدهم، وأسروا كثيرا منهم، وما ذاك إلا لأن الله ناصر من نصره، وخاذل من  كفر به، ففي هذا عبرة لأولي الأبصار، أي: أصحاب البصائر النافذة والعقول  الكاملة، على أن الطائفة المنصورة معها الحق، والأخرى مبطلة، وإلا فلو نظر  الناظر إلى مجرد الأسباب الظاهرة والعدد والعُدد لجزم بأن غلبة هذه الفئة  القليلة لتلك الفئة الكثيرة من أنواع المحالات، ولكن وراء هذا السبب  المشاهد بالأبصار سبب أعظم منه لا يدركه إلا أهل البصائر والإيمان بالله  والتوكل على الله والثقة بكفايته، وهو نصره وإعزازه لعباده المؤمنين على  أعدائه الكافرين.* 
*   < 1-124 >   
*
*    زُيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ حُبُّ الشَّهَوَاتِ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ وَالْبَنِينَ  وَالْقَنَاطِيرِ الْمُقَنْطَرَةِ مِنَ الذَّهَبِ وَالْفِضَّةِ وَالْخَيْلِ  الْمُسَوَّمَةِ وَالأَنْعَامِ وَالْحَرْثِ ذَلِكَ مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الْمَآبِ     (14)    قُلْ أَؤُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ مِنْ ذَلِكُمْ لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ  بِالْعِبَادِ     (15)   .  
*
*يخبر تعالى أنه زين للناس حب الشهوات الدنيوية، وخص هذه الأمور المذكورة لأنها أعظم شهوات الدنيا وغيرها تبع لها، قال تعالى      إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا مَا عَلَى الأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَهَا       فلما زينت لهم هذه المذكورات بما فيها من الدواعي المثيرات، تعلقت بها  نفوسهم ومالت إليها قلوبهم، وانقسموا بحسب الواقع إلى قسمين: قسم: جعلوها  هي المقصود، فصارت أفكارهم وخواطرهم وأعمالهم الظاهرة والباطنة لها،  فشغلتهم عما خلقوا لأجله، وصحبوها صحبة البهائم السائمة، يتمتعون بلذاتها  ويتناولون شهواتها، ولا يبالون على أي: وجه حصلوها، ولا فيما أنفقوها  وصرفوها، فهؤلاء كانت زادا لهم إلى دار الشقاء والعناء والعذاب، والقسم  الثاني: عرفوا المقصود منها وأن الله جعلها ابتلاء وامتحانا لعباده، ليعلم  من يقدم طاعته ومرضاته على لذاته وشهواته، فجعلوها وسيلة لهم وطريقا  يتزودون منها لآخرتهم ويتمتعون بما يتمتعون به على وجه الاستعانة به على  مرضاته، قد صحبوها بأبدانهم وفارقوها بقلوبهم، وعلموا أنها كما قال الله  فيها ( ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا ) فجعلوها معبرا إلى الدار الآخرة ومتجرا  يرجون بها الفوائد الفاخرة، فهؤلاء صارت لهم زادا إلى ربهم. وفي هذه الآية  تسلية للفقراء الذين لا قدرة لهم على هذه الشهوات التي يقدر عليها  الأغنياء، وتحذير للمغترين بها وتزهيد لأهل العقول النيرة بها، وتمام ذلك  أن الله تعالى أخبر بعدها عن دار القرار ومصير المتقين الأبرار، وأخبر أنها  خير من ذلكم المذكور، ألا وهي الجنات العاليات ذات المنازل الأنيقة والغرف  العالية، والأشجار المتنوعة المثمرة بأنواع الثمار، والأنهار الجارية على  حسب مرادهم والأزواج المطهرة من كل قذر ودنس وعيب ظاهر وباطن، مع الخلود  الدائم الذي به تمام النعيم، مع الرضوان من الله الذي هو أكبر نعيم، فقس  هذه الدار الجليلة بتلك الدار الحقيرة، ثم اختر لنفسك أحسنهما واعرض على  قلبك المفاضلة بينهما ( والله بصير بالعباد ) أي: عالم بما فيهم من الأوصاف  الحسنة والأوصاف القبيحة، وما هو اللائق بأحوالهم، يوفق من شاء منهم ويخذل  من شاء. فالجنة التي ذكر الله وصفها ونعتها بأكمل نعت وصف أيضا المستحقين  لها وهم الذين اتقوه بفعل ما أمر به وترك ما نهى عنه، وكان من دعائهم أن  قالوا: 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (52)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(16)الى الأية(22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


**   الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا وَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ      (16 - 17)   
*
* توسلوا بمنة الله عليهم بتوفيقهم للإيمان أن يغفر لهم ذنوبهم ويقيهم شر آثارها وهو عذاب النار، ثم فصل أوصاف التقوى. 
*
*فقال       الصَّابِرِينَ      أنفسهم على ما يحبه الله من طاعته، وعن معصيته، وعلى أقداره المؤلمة،       وَالصَّادِقِينَ      في إيمانهم وأقوالهم وأحوالهم       وَالْمُنْفِقِين  َ      مما رزقهم الله بأنواع النفقات على المحاويج من الأقارب وغيرهم       وَالْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِالأَسْحَارِ        لما بين صفاتهم الحميدة ذكر احتقارهم لأنفسهم وأنهم لا يرون لأنفسهم،  حالا ولا مقاما، بل يرون أنفسهم مذنبين مقصرين فيستغفرون ربهم، ويتوقعون  أوقات الإجابة وهي السحر، قال الحسن: مدوا الصلاة إلى السحر، ثم جلسوا  يستغفرون ربهم. فتضمنت هذه الآيات حالة الناس في الدنيا وأنها متاع ينقضي،  ثم وصف الجنة وما فيها من النعيم وفاضل بينهما، وفضل الآخرة على الدنيا  تنبيها على أنه يجب إيثارها والعمل لها، ووصف أهل الجنة وهم المتقون، ثم  فصل خصال التقوى، فبهذه الخصال يزن العبد نفسه، هل هو من أهل الجنة أم لا؟* 
*   شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُولُو  الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ     (18)    إِنَّ الدِّينَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الإِسْلامُ وَمَا اخْتَلَفَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ بَغْيًا  بَيْنَهُمْ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ  الْحِسَابِ     (19)    فَإِنْ حَاجُّوكَ فَقُلْ أَسْلَمْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّهِ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَنِ  وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ وَالأُمِّيِّينَ أَأَسْلَمْتُمْ  فَإِنْ أَسْلَمُوا فَقَدِ اهْتَدَوْا وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا  عَلَيْكَ الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِالْعِبَادِ     (20)   . 
*
*هذا تقرير من الله تعالى للتوحيد بأعظم الطرق الموجبة له، وهي شهادته  تعالى وشهادة خواص الخلق وهم الملائكة وأهل العلم، أما شهادته تعالى فيما  أقامه من الحجج والبراهين القاطعة على توحيده، وأنه لا إله إلا هو، فنوع  الأدلة في الآفاق والأنفس على هذا الأصل العظيم، ولو لم يكن في ذلك إلا أنه  ما قام أحد بتوحيده إلا ونصره على المشرك الجاحد المنكر للتوحيد، وكذلك  إنعامه العظيم الذي ما بالعباد من نعمة إلا منه، ولا يدفع النقم إلا هو،  والخلق كلهم عاجزون عن المنافع والمضار لأنفسهم ولغيرهم، ففي هذا برهان  قاطع على وجوب التوحيد وبطلان الشرك، وأما شهادة الملائكة بذلك فنستفيدها  بإخبار الله لنا بذلك وإخبار رسله، وأما شهادة أهل العلم فلأنهم هم   < 1-125 >    المرجع في جميع الأمور الدينية خصوصا في أعظم الأمور وأجلها وأشرفها وهو  التوحيد، فكلهم من أولهم إلى آخرهم قد اتفقوا على ذلك ودعوا إليه وبينوا  للناس الطرق الموصلة إليه، فوجب على الخلق التزام هذا الأمر المشهود عليه  والعمل به، وفي هذا دليل على أن أشرف الأمور علم التوحيد لأن الله شهد به  بنفسه وأشهد عليه خواص خلقه، والشهادة لا تكون إلا عن علم ويقين، بمنزلة  المشاهدة للبصر، ففيه دليل على أن من لم يصل في علم التوحيد إلى هذه الحالة  فليس من أولي العلم. وفي هذه الآية دليل على شرف العلم من وجوه كثيرة،  منها: أن الله خصهم بالشهادة على أعظم مشهود عليه دون الناس، ومنها: أن  الله قرن شهادتهم بشهادته وشهادة ملائكته، وكفى بذلك فضلا ومنها: أنه جعلهم  أولي العلم، فأضافهم إلى العلم، إذ هم القائمون به المتصفون بصفته، ومنها:  أنه تعالى جعلهم شهداء وحجة على الناس، وألزم الناس العمل بالأمر المشهود  به، فيكونون هم السبب في ذلك، فيكون كل من عمل بذلك نالهم من أجره، وذلك  فضل الله يؤتيه من يشاء، ومنها: أن إشهاده تعالى أهل العلم يتضمن ذلك  تزكيتهم وتعديلهم وأنهم أمناء على ما استرعاهم عليه، ولما قرر توحيده قرر  عدله، فقال: ( قائمًا بالقسط ) أي: لم يزل متصفا بالقسط في أفعاله وتدبيره  بين عباده، فهو على صراط مستقيم في ما أمر به ونهى عنه، وفيما خلقه وقدره،  ثم أعاد تقرير توحيده فقال ( لا إله إلا هو العزيز الحكيم ) واعلم أن هذا  الأصل الذي هو توحيد الله وإفراده بالعبودية قد دلت عليه الأدلة النقلية  والأدلة العقلية، حتى صار لذوي البصائر أجلى من الشمس، فأما الأدلة النقلية  فكل ما في كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، من الأمر به وتقريره، ومحبة أهله وبغض من  لم يقم به وعقوباتهم، وذم الشرك وأهله، فهو من الأدلة النقلية على ذلك،  حتى كاد القرآن أن يكون كله أدلة عليه، وأما الأدلة العقلية التي تدرك  بمجرد فكر العقل وتصوره للأمور فقد أرشد القرآن إليها ونبه على كثير منها،  فمن أعظمها: الاعتراف بربوبية الله، فإن من عرف أنه هو الخالق الرازق  المدبر لجميع الأمور أنتج له ذلك أنه هو المعبود الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا  له، ولما كان هذا من أوضح الأشياء وأعظمها أكثر الله تعالى من الاستدلال  به في كتابه. ومن الأدلة العقلية على أن الله هو الذي يؤله دون غيره  انفراده بالنعم ودفع النقم، فإن من عرف أن النعم الظاهرة والباطنة القليلة  والكثيرة كلها من الله، وأنه ما من نقمة ولا شدة ولا كربة إلا وهو الذي  ينفرد بدفعها وإن أحدا من الخلق لا يملك لنفسه - فضلا عن غيره- جلب نعمة  ولا دفع نقمة، تيقن أن عبودية ما سوى الله من أبطل الباطل وأن العبودية لا  تنبغي إلا لمن انفرد بجلب المصالح ودفع المضار، فلهذا أكثر الله في كتابه  من التنبيه على هذا الدليل جدا، ومن الأدلة العقلية أيضا على ذلك: ما أخبر  به تعالى عن المعبودات التي عبدت من دونه، بأنها لا تملك نفعا ولا ضرا، ولا  تنصر غيرها ولا تنصر نفسها، وسلبها الأسماع والأبصار، وأنها على فرض  سماعها لا تغني شيئا، وغير ذلك من الصفات الدالة على نقصها غاية النقص، وما  أخبر به عن نفسه العظيمة من الصفات الجليلة والأفعال الجميلة، والقدرة  والقهر، وغير ذلك من الصفات التي تعرف بالأدلة السمعية والعقلية، فمن عرف  ذلك حق المعرفة عرف أن العبادة لا تليق ولا تحسن إلا بالرب العظيم الذي له  الكمال كله، والمجد كله، والحمد كله، والقدرة كلها، والكبرياء كلها، لا  بالمخلوقات المدبرات الناقصات الصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون، ومن الأدلة  العقلية على ذلك ما شاهده العباد بأبصارهم من قديم الزمان وحديثه، من  الإكرام لأهل التوحيد، والإهانة والعقوبة لأهل الشرك، وما ذاك إلا لأن  التوحيد جعله الله موصلا إلى كل خير دافعا لكل شر ديني ودنيوي، وجعل الشرك  به والكفر سببا للعقوبات الدينية والدنيوية، ولهذا إذا ذكر تعالى قصص الرسل  مع أمم المطيعين والعاصين، وأخبر عن عقوبات العاصين ونجاة الرسل ومن  تبعهم، قال عقب كل قصة: ( إن في ذلك لآية ) أي: لعبرة يعتبر بها المعتبرون  فيعلمون أن توحيده هو الموجب للنجاة، وتركه هو الموجب للهلاك، فهذه من  الأدلة الكبار العقلية النقلية الدالة على هذا الأصل العظيم، وقد أكثر الله  منها في كتابه وصرفها ونوعها ليحيى من حي عن بينة، ويهلك من هلك عن بينة  فله الحمد والشكر والثناء.* 
*ولما قرر أنه الإله الحق المعبود، بين العبادة والدين الذي يتعين أن  يعبد به ويدان له، وهو الإسلام الذي هو الاستسلام لله بتوحيده وطاعته التي  دعت إليها رسله، وحثت عليها كتبه، وهو الذي لا يقبل من أحد دين سواه، وهو  متضمن للإخلاص له في الحب والخوف والرجاء والإنابة والدعاء ومتابعة رسوله  في ذلك، وهذا هو دين الرسل كلهم، وكل من تابعهم فهو على طريقهم، وإنما  اختلف أهل الكتاب بعد ما جاءتهم كتبهم تحثهم على الاجتماع على دين الله،  بغيا بينهم، وظلما وعدوانا من أنفسهم، وإلا فقد جاءهم السبب الأكبر الموجب  أن يتبعوا   < 1-126 >    الحق ويتركوا الاختلاف، وهذا من كفرهم، فلهذا قال تعالى ( وما اختلف الذين  أوتوا الكتاب إلا من بعد ما جاءهم العلم بغيًا بينهم ومن يكفر بآيات الله  فإن الله سريع الحساب ) فيجازي كل عامل بعمله، وخصوصا من ترك الحق بعد  معرفته، فهذا مستحق للوعيد الشديد والعقاب الأليم، ثم أمر تعالى رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم عند محاجة النصارى وغيرهم ممن يفضل غير دين الإسلام .* 
*عليه أن يقول لهم: قد ( أسلمت وجهي لله ومن اتبعن ) أي: أنا ومن اتبعني  قد أقررنا وشهدنا وأسلمنا وجوهنا لربنا، وتركنا ما سوى دين الإسلام،  وجزمنا ببطلانه، ففي هذا تأييس لمن طمع فيكم، وتجديد لدينكم عند ورود  الشبهات، وحجة على من اشتبه عليه الأمر، لأنه قد تقدم أن الله استشهد على  توحيده بأهل العلم من عباده ليكونوا حجة على غيرهم، وسيد أهل العلم وأفضلهم  وأعلمهم هو نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم من بعده أتباعه على اختلاف  مراتبهم وتفاوت درجاتهم، فلهم من العلم الصحيح والعقل الرجيح ما ليس لأحد  من الخلق ما يساويهم أو يقاربهم، فإذا ثبت وتقرر توحيد الله ودينه بأدلته  الظاهرة، وقام به أكمل الخلق وأعلمهم، حصل بذلك اليقين وانتفى كل شك وريب  وقادح، وعرف أن ما سواه من الأديان باطلة، فلهذا قال ( وقل للذين أوتوا  الكتاب ) من النصارى واليهود ( والأميين ) مشركي العرب وغيرهم ( أأسلمتم  فإن أسلموا ) أي: بمثل ما آمنتم به ( فقد اهتدوا ) كما اهتديتم وصاروا  إخوانكم، لهم ما لكم، وعليهم ما عليكم ( وإن تولوا ) عن الإسلام ورضوا  بالأديان التي تخالفه ( فإنما عليك البلاغ ) فقد وجب أجرك على ربك، وقامت  عليهم الحجة، ولم يبق بعد هذا إلا مجازاتهم بالعقاب على جرمهم، فلهذا قال (  والله بصير بالعباد ) .* 
*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ  النَّبِيِّينَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الَّذِينَ يَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْقِسْطِ مِنَ النَّاسِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ     (21)    أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ     (22)   . 
*
*هؤلاء الذين أخبر الله عنهم في هذه الآية، أشد الناس جرما وأي: جرم  أعظم من الكفر بآيات الله التي تدل دلالة قاطعة على الحق الذي من كفر بها  فهو في غاية الكفر والعناد ويقتلون أنبياء الله الذين حقهم أوجب الحقوق على  العباد بعد حق الله، الذين أوجب الله طاعتهم والإيمان بهم، وتعزيرهم،  وتوقيرهم، ونصرهم وهؤلاء قابلوهم بضد ذلك، ويقتلون أيضا الذين يأمرون الناس  بالقسط الذي هو العدل، وهو الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر الذي حقيقته  إحسان إلى المأمور ونصح له، فقابلوهم شر مقابلة، فاستحقوا بهذه الجنايات  المنكرات أشد العقوبات، وهو العذاب المؤلم البالغ في الشدة إلى غاية لا  يمكن وصفها، ولا يقدر قدرها المؤلم للأبدان والقلوب والأرواح.* 
*وبطلت أعمالهم بما كسبت أيديهم، وما لهم أحد ينصرهم من عذاب الله ولا  يدفع عنهم من نقمته مثقال ذرة، بل قد أيسوا من كل خير، وحصل لهم كل شر  وضير، وهذه الحالة صفة اليهود ونحوهم، قبحهم الله ما أجرأهم على الله وعلى  أنبيائه وعباده الصالحين. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (53)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(23)الى الأية(29)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

**   أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يُدْعَوْنَ  إِلَى كِتَابِ اللَّهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّى فَرِيقٌ  مِنْهُمْ وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ     (23)    ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا لَنْ تَمَسَّنَا النَّارُ إِلا أَيَّامًا  مَعْدُودَاتٍ وَغَرَّهُمْ فِي دِينِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ     (24)    فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جَمَعْنَاهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَوُفِّيَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ     (25)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى عن حال أهل الكتاب الذين أنعم الله عليهم بكتابه، فكان يجب  أن يكونوا أقوم الناس به وأسرعهم انقيادا لأحكامه، فأخبر الله عنهم أنهم  إذا دعوا إلى حكم الكتاب تولى فريق منهم وهم يعرضون، تولوا بأبدانهم،  وأعرضوا بقلوبهم، وهذا غاية الذم، وفي ضمنها التحذير لنا أن نفعل كفعلهم،  فيصيبنا من الذم والعقاب ما أصابهم، بل الواجب على كل أحد إذا دعي إلى كتاب  الله أن يسمع ويطيع وينقاد، كما قال تعالى       إِنَّمَا كَانَ (قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا     )  والسبب الذي غر أهل الكتاب بتجرئهم على معاصي الله هو قولهم ( لن تمسنا  النار إلا أياما معدودات وغرهم في دينهم ما كانوا يفترون ) .* 
*افتروا هذا القول فظنوه حقيقة فعملوا على ذلك ولم ينزجروا عن المحارم،  لأن أنفسهم منتهم وغرتهم أن مآلهم إلى الجنة، وكذبوا في ذلك، فإن هذا مجرد  كذب وافتراء، وإنما مآلهم شر مآل، وعاقبتهم عاقبة وخيمة، فلهذا قال تعالى (  فكيف إذا جمعناهم ليوم لا ريب فيه ) .* 
*أي: كيف يكون حالهم ووخيم ما يقدمون عليه، حالة لا يمكن وصفها ولا  يتصور قبحها لأن ذلك اليوم يوم توفية النفوس ما كسبت ومجازاتها بالعدل لا  بالظلم، وقد علم أن ذلك على قدر الأعمال، وقد تقدم من أعمالهم ما يبين أنهم  من أشد الناس عذابا.* 
*   < 1-127 >  * 
*   قُلِ اللَّهُمَّ مَالِكَ الْمُلْكِ تُؤْتِي الْمُلْكَ مَنْ تَشَاءُ  وَتَنْزِعُ الْمُلْكَ مِمَّنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُعِزُّ مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتُذِلُّ  مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِيَدِكَ الْخَيْرُ إِنَّكَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (26)    تُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ وَتُولِجُ النَّهَارَ فِي اللَّيْلِ  وَتُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَتُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ  وَتَرْزُقُ مَنْ تَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ     (27)   . 
*
*يقول الله لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( قل اللهم مالك الملك ) أي: أنت  الملك المالك لجميع الممالك، فصفة الملك المطلق لك، والمملكة كلها علويها  وسفليها لك والتصريف والتدبير كله لك، ثم فصل بعض التصاريف التي انفرد  الباري تعالى بها، فقال: ( تؤتي الملك من تشاء وتنزع الملك ممن تشاء ) وفيه  الإشارة إلى أن الله تعالى سينزع الملك من الأكاسرة والقياصرة ومن تبعهم  ويؤتيه أمة محمد، وقد فعل ولله الحمد، فحصول الملك ونزعه تبع لمشيئة الله  تعالى، ولا ينافي ذلك ما أجرى الله به سنته من الأسباب الكونية والدينية  التي هي سبب بقاء الملك وحصوله وسبب زواله، فإنها كلها بمشيئة الله لا يوجد  سبب يستقل بشيء، بل الأسباب كلها تابعة للقضاء والقدر، ومن الأسباب التي  جعلها الله سببا لحصول الملك الإيمان والعمل الصالح، التي منها اجتماع  المسلمين واتفاقهم، وإعدادهم الآلات التي يقدروا عليها والصبر وعدم  التنازع، قال الله تعالى:       وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ      الآية فأخبر أن الإيمان والعمل الصالح سبب للاستخلاف المذكور، وقال تعالى:        هُوَ الَّذِي أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِ  ينَ  *  وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ      الآية وقال تعالى:      يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  *   وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا  وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ       فأخبر أن ائتلاف قلوب المؤمنين وثباتهم وعدم تنازعهم سبب للنصر على  الأعداء، وأنت إذا استقرأت الدول الإسلامية وجدت السبب الأعظم في زوال  ملكها ترك الدين والتفرق الذي أطمع فيهم الأعداء وجعل بأسهم بينهم، ثم قال  تعالى: ( وتعز من تشاء ) بطاعتك ( وتذل من تشاء ) بمعصيتك ( إنك على كل شيء  قدير ) لا يمتنع عليك أمر من الأمور بل الأشياء كلها طوع مشيئتك وقدرتك .
*
* ( تولج الليل في النهار وتولج النهار في الليل ) أي: تدخل هذا على  هذا، وهذا على هذا، فينشأ عن ذلك من الفصول والضياء والنور والشمس والظل  والسكون والانتشار، ما هو من أكبر الأدلة على قدرة الله وعظمته وحكمته  ورحمته ( وتخرج الحي من الميت ) كالفرخ من البيضة، وكالشجر من النوى،  وكالزرع من بذره، وكالمؤمن من الكافر ( وتخرج الميت من الحي ) كالبيضة من  الطائر وكالنوى من الشجر، وكالحب من الزرع، وكالكافر من المؤمن، وهذا أعظم  دليل على قدرة الله، وأن جميع الأشياء مسخرة مدبرة لا تملك من التدبير  شيئا، فخلقه تعالى الأضداد، والضد من ضده بيان أنها مقهورة ( وترزق من تشاء  بغير حساب ) أي: ترزق من تشاء رزقا واسعا من حيث لا يحتسب ولا يكتسب، ثم  قال تعالى: 
*
*    لا يَتَّخِذِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَلَيْسَ مِنَ اللَّهِ فِي شَيْءٍ  إِلا أَنْ تَتَّقُوا مِنْهُمْ تُقَاةً وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ     (28)    قُلْ إِنْ تُخْفُوا مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ أَوْ تُبْدُوهُ يَعْلَمْهُ  اللَّهُ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (29)   .  
*
*وهذا نهي من الله تعالى للمؤمنين عن موالاة الكافرين بالمحبة  والنصرة والاستعانة بهم على أمر من أمور المسلمين، وتوعد على ذلك فقال: (  ومن يفعل ذلك فليس من الله في شيء ) أي: فقد انقطع عن الله، وليس له في دين  الله نصيب، لأن موالاة الكافرين لا تجتمع مع الإيمان، لأن الإيمان يأمر  بموالاة الله وموالاة أوليائه المؤمنين المتعاونين على إقامة دين الله  وجهاد أعدائه، قال تعالى:      وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ       فمن والى - الكافرين من دون المؤمنين الذين يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله  ويفتنوا أولياءه خرج من حزب المؤمنين، وصار من حزب الكافرين، قال تعالى:       وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ       وفي هذه الآية دليل على الابتعاد عن الكفار وعن معاشرتهم وصداقتهم، والميل إليهم   < 1-128 >    والركون إليهم، وأنه لا يجوز أن يولى كافر ولاية من ولايات المسلمين، ولا  يستعان به على الأمور التي هي مصالح لعموم المسلمين. قال الله تعالى: ( إلا  أن تتقوا منهم تقاة )  أي: تخافوهم على أنفسكم فيحل لكم أن تفعلوا ما تعصمون به دماءكم من التقية  باللسان وإظهار ما به تحصل التقية. ثم قال تعالى: ( ويحذركم الله نفسه )  أي: فلا تتعرضوا لسخطه بارتكاب معاصيه فيعاقبكم على ذلك ( وإلى الله المصير  ) أي: مرجع العباد ليوم التناد، فيحصي أعمالهم ويحاسبهم عليها ويجازيهم،  فإياكم أن تفعلوا من الأعمال القباح ما تستحقون به العقوبة، واعملوا ما به  يحصل الأجر والمثوبة، ثم أخبر عن سعة علمه لما في النفوس خصوصا، ولما في  السماء والأرض عموما، وعن كمال قدرته، ففيه إرشاد إلى تطهير القلوب  واستحضار علم الله كل وقت فيستحي العبد من ربه أن يرى قلبه محلا لكل فكر  رديء، بل يشغل أفكاره فيما يقرب إلى الله من تدبر آية من كتاب، أو سنة من  أحاديث رسول الله، أو تصور وبحث في علم ينفعه، أو تفكر في مخلوقات الله  ونعمه، أو نصح لعباد الله.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (54)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(30)الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

        يَوْمَ تَجِدُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُحْضَرًا وَمَا  عَمِلَتْ مِنْ سُوءٍ تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدًا  بَعِيدًا وَيُحَذِّرُكُمُ اللَّهُ نَفْسَهُ وَاللَّهُ رَءُوفٌ بِالْعِبَادِ     (30)   . 
  وفي ضمن إخبار الله عن علمه وقدرته الإخبار بما هو لازم ذلك من  المجازاة على الأعمال، ومحل ذلك يوم القيامة، فهو الذي توفى به النفوس  بأعمالها فلهذا قال ( يوم تجد كل نفس ما عملت من خير محضرًا ) . 
  أي: كاملا موفرا لم ينقص مثقال ذرة، كما قال تعالى:  (     فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ    )   والخير: اسم جامع لكل ما يقرب إلى الله من الأعمال الصالحة صغيرها  وكبيرها، كما أن السوء اسم جامع لكل ما يسخط الله من الأعمال السيئة صغيرها  وكبيرها ( وما عملت من سوء تود لو أن بينها وبينه أمدًا بعيدًا ) أي:  مسافة بعيدة، لعظم أسفها وشدة حزنها، فليحذر العبد من أعمال السوء التي لا  بد أن يحزن عليها أشد الحزن، وليتركها وقت الإمكان قبل أن يقول  (     يَا حَسْرَتَا عَلَى مَا فَرَّطْتُ فِي جَنْبِ اللَّهِ    )        يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ          وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلا  *  يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلانًا خَلِيلا          حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَنَا قَالَ يَا لَيْتَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ بُعْدَ الْمَشْرِقَيْنِ فَبِئْسَ الْقَرِينُ        فوالله لترك كل شهوة ولذة وإن عسر تركها على النفس في هذه الدار أيسر من  معاناة تلك الشدائد واحتمال تلك الفضائح، ولكن العبد من ظلمه وجهله لا ينظر  إلا الأمر الحاضر، فليس له عقل كامل يلحظ به عواقب الأمور فيقدم على ما  ينفعه عاجلا وآجلا ويحجم عن ما يضره عاجلا وآجلا ثم أعاد تعالى تحذيرنا  نفسه رأفة بنا ورحمة لئلا يطول علينا الأمد فتقسو قلوبنا، وليجمع لنا بين  الترغيب الموجب للرجاء والعمل الصالح، والترهيب الموجب للخوف وترك الذنوب،  فقال ( ويحذركم الله نفسه والله رءوفٌ بالعباد ) فنسأله أن يمن علينا  بالحذر منه على الدوام، حتى لا نفعل ما يسخطه ويغضبه. 
 قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ  اللَّهُ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (31)   . 
  وهذه الآية فيها وجوب محبة الله، وعلاماتها، ونتيجتها، وثمراتها، فقال (  قل إن كنتم تحبون الله ) أي: ادعيتم هذه المرتبة العالية، والرتبة التي  ليس فوقها رتبة فلا يكفي فيها مجرد الدعوى، بل لا بد من الصدق فيها، وعلامة  الصدق اتباع رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع أحواله، في أقواله وأفعاله،  في أصول الدين وفروعه، في الظاهر والباطن، فمن اتبع الرسول دل على صدق  دعواه محبة الله تعالى، وأحبه الله وغفر له ذنبه، ورحمه وسدده في جميع  حركاته وسكناته، ومن لم يتبع الرسول فليس محبا لله تعالى، لأن محبته لله  توجب له اتباع رسوله، فما لم يوجد ذلك دل على عدمها وأنه كاذب إن ادعاها،  مع أنها على تقدير وجودها غير نافعة بدون شرطها، وبهذه الآية يوزن جميع  الخلق، فعلى حسب حظهم من اتباع الرسول يكون إيمانهم وحبهم لله، وما نقص من  ذلك نقص. 
       قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْكَافِرِينَ     (32)   . 
  وهذا أمر من الله تعالى لعباده بأعم الأوامر، وهو طاعته وطاعة رسوله  التي يدخل بها الإيمان والتوحيد، وما هو من فروع ذلك من الأعمال والأقوال  الظاهرة والباطنة، بل يدخل في طاعته وطاعة رسوله اجتناب ما نهى عنه، لأن  اجتنابه امتثالا لأمر الله هو من طاعته، فمن أطاع الله ورسوله، فأولئك هم  المفلحون ( فإن تولوا ) أي: أعرضوا عن طاعة الله ورسوله فليس ثم أمر يرجعون  إليه إلا الكفر وطاعة كل شيطان مريد       كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ مَنْ تَوَلاهُ فَأَنَّهُ يُضِلُّهُ وَيَهْدِيهِ إِلَى عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ        فلهذا قال: ( فإن تولوا فإن الله لا يحب الكافرين ) بل يبغضهم ويمقتهم  ويعاقبهم أشد العقوبة، وكأن في هذه الآية الكريمة بيانا وتفسيرا لاتباع  رسوله، وأن ذلك بطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله، هذا هو الاتباع الحقيقي، ثم قال  تعالى: 
       إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَى آدَمَ وَنُوحًا وَآلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَآلَ عِمْرَانَ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ     (33)        ذُرِّيَّةً بَعْضُهَا مِنْ بَعْضٍ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (34)        إِذْ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ عِمْرَانَ رَبِّ إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لَكَ مَا فِي  بَطْنِي مُحَرَّرًا فَتَقَبَّلْ مِنِّي إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ السَّمِيعُ  الْعَلِيمُ    (35)        فَلَمَّا وَضَعَتْهَا قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَضَعْتُهَا أُنْثَى وَاللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا وَضَعَتْ وَلَيْسَ الذَّكَرُ كَالأُنْثَى وَإِنِّي  سَمَّيْتُهَا مَرْيَمَ وَإِنِّي أُعِيذُهَا بِكَ وَذُرِّيَّتَهَا مِنَ  الشَّيْطَانِ الرَّجِيمِ     (36)        فَتَقَبَّلَهَا رَبُّهَا بِقَبُولٍ حَسَنٍ وَأَنْبَتَهَا نَبَاتًا حَسَنًا  وَكَفَّلَهَا زَكَرِيَّا كُلَّمَا دَخَلَ عَلَيْهَا زَكَرِيَّا  الْمِحْرَابَ وَجَدَ عِنْدَهَا رِزْقًا قَالَ يَا مَرْيَمُ أَنَّى لَكِ  هَذَا قَالَتْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ     (37)   . 
  يخبر تعالى باختيار من اختاره من أوليائه وأصفيائه وأحبابه، فأخبر أنه  اصطفى آدم، أي: اختاره على سائر المخلوقات، فخلقه بيده ونفخ فيه من روحه،  وأمر الملائكة بالسجود له، وأسكنه جنته، وأعطاه من العلم   < 1-129 >   والحلم والفضل ما فاق به سائر المخلوقات، ولهذا فضل بنيه، فقال تعالى:        وَلَقَدْ كَرَّمْنَا بَنِي آدَمَ وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ  وَالْبَحْرِ وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى  كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلا      . 
  واصطفى نوحا فجعله أول رسول إلى أهل الأرض حين عبدت الأوثان، ووفقه من  الصبر والاحتمال والشكر والدعوة إلى الله في جميع الأوقات ما أوجب اصطفاءه  واجتباءه، وأغرق الله أهل الأرض بدعوته، ونجاه ومن   معه في الفلك المشحون، وجعل ذريته هم الباقين، وترك عليه ثناء يذكر في جميع الأحيان والأزمان. 
  واصطفى آل إبراهيم وهو إبراهيم خليل الرحمن الذي اختصه الله بخلته،  وبذل نفسه للنيران وولده للقربان وماله للضيفان، ودعا إلى ربه ليلا ونهارا  وسرا وجهارا، وجعله الله أسوة يقتدي به من بعده، وجعل في ذريته النبوة  والكتاب، ويدخل في آل إبراهيم جميع الأنبياء الذين بعثوا من بعده لأنهم من  ذريته، وقد خصهم بأنواع الفضائل ما كانوا به صفوة على العالمين، ومنهم سيد  ولد آدم نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فإن الله تعالى جمع فيه من الكمال  ما تفرق في غيره، وفاق صلى الله عليه وسلم الأولين والآخرين، فكان سيد  المرسلين المصطفى من ولد إبراهيم. 
  واصطفى الله آل عمران وهو والد مريم بنت عمران، أو والد موسى بن عمران  عليه السلام، فهذه البيوت التي ذكرها الله هي صفوته من العالمين، وتسلسل  الصلاح والتوفيق بذرياتهم، فلهذا قال تعالى ( ذرية بعضها من بعض ) . 
  أي: حصل التناسب والتشابه بينهم في الخلق والأخلاق الجميلة، كما قال  تعالى لما ذكر جملة من الأنبياء الداخلين في ضمن هذه البيوت الكبار  (     وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     )   ( والله سميع عليم ) يعلم من يستحق الاصطفاء فيصطفيه ومن لا يستحق ذلك  فيخذله ويرديه، ودل هذا على أن هؤلاء اختارهم لما علم من أحوالهم الموجبة  لذلك فضلا منه وكرما، ومن الفائدة والحكمة في قصه علينا أخبار هؤلاء  الأصفياء أن نحبهم ونقتدي بهم، ونسأل الله أن يوفقنا لما وفقهم، وأن لا  نزال نزري (  أنفسنا بتأخرنا عنهم وعدم اتصافنا بأوصافهم ومزاياهم الجميلة، وهذا أيضا  من لطفه بهم، وإظهاره الثناء عليهم في الأولين والآخرين، والتنويه بشرفهم،  فلله ما أعظم جوده وكرمه وأكثر فوائد معاملته، لو لم يكن لهم من الشرف إلا  أن أذكارهم مخلدة ومناقبهم مؤبدة لكفى بذلك فضلا .
  ولما ذكر فضائل هذه البيوت الكريمة ذكر ما جرى لمريم والدة عيسى وكيف  لطف الله بها في تربيتها ونشأتها، فقال: ( إذ قالت امرأت عمران ) أي: والدة  مريم لما حملت ( رب إني نذرت لك ما في بطني محررًا ) أي: جعلت ما في بطني  خالصا لوجهك، محررا لخدمتك وخدمة بيتك ( فتقبل مني ) هذا العمل المبارك (  إنك أنت السميع العليم ) تسمع دعائي وتعلم نيتي وقصدي، هذا وهي في البطن  قبل وضعها .
   ( فلما وضعتها قالت رب إني وضعتها أنثى ) كأنها تشوفت أن يكون ذكرا ليكون أقدر على الخدمة وأعظم موقعا، ففي كلامها [نوع]    عذر من ربها، فقال الله: ( والله أعلم بما وضعت ) أي: لا يحتاج إلى  إعلامها، بل علمه متعلق بها قبل أن تعلم أمها ما هي ( وليس الذكر كالأنثى  وإني سميتها مريم ) فيه دلالة على تفضيل الذكر على الأنثى، وعلى التسمية  وقت الولادة، وعلى أن للأم تسمية الولد إذا لم يكره الأب ( وإني أعيذها بك  وذريتها من الشيطان الرجيم ) دعت لها ولذريتها أن يعيذهم الله من الشيطان  الرجيم. 
   ( فتقبلها ربها بقبول حسن ) أي: جعلها نذيرة مقبولة، وأجارها وذريتها  من الشيطان ( وأنبتها نباتًا حسنًا ) أي: نبتت نباتا حسنا في بدنها وخلقها  وأخلاقها، لأن الله تعالى قيض لها زكريا عليه السلام ( وكفلها ) إياه، وهذا  من رفقه بها ليربيها على أكمل الأحوال، فنشأت في عبادة ربها وفاقت النساء،  وانقطعت لعبادة ربها، ولزمت محرابها أي: مصلاها فكان ( كلما دخل عليها  زكريا المحراب وجد عندها رزقًا ) أي: من غير كسب ولا تعب، بل رزق ساقه الله  إليها، وكرامة أكرمها الله بها، فيقول لها زكريا ( أنى لك هذا قالت هو من  عند الله ) فضلا وإحسانا ( إن الله يرزق من يشاء بغير حساب ) أي: من غير  حسبان من العبد ولا كسب، قال تعالى:  (     وَمَنْ يَتَّقِ اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَهُ مَخْرَجًا  *  وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَحْتَسِبُ     )   وفي هذه الآية دليل على إثبات كرامات الأولياء الخارقة للعادة كما قد  تواترت الأخبار بذلك، خلافا لمن نفى ذلك، فلما رأى زكريا عليه السلام ما من  الله به على مريم، وما أكرمها به من رزقه الهنيء الذي أتاها بغير سعي منها  ولا كسب، طمعت نفسه بالولد، فلهذا قال تعالى: 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (55)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(38)الى الأية(44)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


       هُنَالِكَ دَعَا زَكَرِيَّا رَبَّهُ قَالَ رَبِّ هَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ ذُرِّيَّةً طَيِّبَةً إِنَّكَ سَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ     (38)        فَنَادَتْهُ الْمَلائِكَةُ وَهُوَ قَائِمٌ يُصَلِّي فِي الْمِحْرَابِ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكَ بِيَحْيَى مُصَدِّقًا بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَسَيِّدًا وَحَصُورًا وَنَبِيًّا مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ     (39)        قَالَ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلامٌ وَقَدْ بَلَغَنِيَ الْكِبَرُ  وَامْرَأَتِي عَاقِرٌ قَالَ كَذَلِكَ اللَّهُ يَفْعَلُ مَا يَشَاءُ     (40)        قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ لِي آيَةً قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ  ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلا رَمْزًا وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ كَثِيرًا وَسَبِّحْ  بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالإِبْكَارِ     (41)   . 
  أي: دعا زكريا عليه السلام ربه أن يرزقه ذرية طيبة، أي: طاهرة الأخلاق،  طيبة الآداب، لتكمل النعمة الدينية والدنيوية بهم. فاستجاب له   < 1-130 >   دعاءه. 
  وبينما هو قائم في محرابه يتعبد لربه ويتضرع نادته الملائكة ( أن الله  يبشرك بيحيى مصدقًا بكلمة من الله ) أي: بعيسى عليه السلام، لأنه كان بكلمة  الله ( وسيدًا ) أي: يحصل له من الصفات الجميلة ما يكون به سيدا يرجع إليه  في الأمور ( وحصورًا ) أي: ممنوعا من إتيان النساء، فليس في قلبه لهن  شهوة، اشتغالا بخدمة ربه وطاعته ( ونبيًا من الصالحين ) فأي: بشارة أعظم من  هذا الولد الذي حصلت البشارة بوجوده، وبكمال صفاته، وبكونه نبيا من  الصالحين، فقال زكريا من شدة فرحه ( رب أنى يكون لي غلام وقد بلغني الكبر  وامرأتي عاقر ) وكل واحد من الأمرين مانع من وجود الولد، فكيف وقد اجتمعا،  فأخبره الله تعالى أن هذا خارق للعادة، فقال: ( كذلك الله يفعل ما يشاء )  فكما أنه تعالى قدر وجود الأولاد بالأسباب التي منها التناسل، فإذا أراد أن  يوجدهم من غير ما سبب فعل، لأنه لا يستعصي عليه شيء، فقال زكريا عليه  السلام استعجالا لهذا الأمر، وليحصل له كمال الطمأنينة. 
   ( رب اجعل لي آية ) أي: علامة على وجود الولد قال ( آيتك ألا تكلم  الناس ثلاثة أيام إلا رمزًا ) أي: ينحبس لسانك عن كلامهم من غير آفة ولا  سوء، فلا تقدر إلا على الإشارة والرمز، وهذا آية عظيمة أن لا تقدر على  الكلام، وفيه مناسبة عجيبة، وهي أنه كما يمنع نفوذ الأسباب مع وجودها، فإنه  يوجدها بدون أسبابها ليدل ذلك أن الأسباب كلها مندرجة في قضائه وقدره،  فامتنع من الكلام ثلاثة أيام، وأمره الله أن يشكره ويكثر من ذكره بالعشي  والإبكار، حتى إذا خرج على قومه من المحراب  فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ أَنْ سَبِّحُوا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا       أي: أول النهار وآخره. 
       وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ     (42)        يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ     (43)        ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ  لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يُلْقُونَ أَقْلامَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ يَكْفُلُ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا  كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ يَخْتَصِمُونَ     (44)   . 
  ينوه تعالى بفضيلة مريم وعلو قدرها، وأن الملائكة خاطبتها بذلك فقالت (  يا مريم إن الله اصطفاك ) أي: اختارك ( وطهّرك ) من الآفات المنقصة (  واصطفاك على نساء العالمين ) الاصطفاء الأول يرجع إلى الصفات الحميدة  والأفعال السديدة، والاصطفاء الثاني يرجع إلى تفضيلها على سائر نساء  العالمين، إما على عالمي زمانها، أو مطلقا، وإن شاركها أفراد من النساء في  ذلك كخديجة وعائشة وفاطمة، لم يناف الاصطفاء المذكور، فلما أخبرتها  الملائكة باصطفاء الله إياها وتطهيرها، كان في هذا من النعمة العظيمة  والمنحة الجسيمة ما يوجب لها القيام بشكرها، فلهذا قالت لها الملائكة: ( يا  مريم اقنتي لربك ) 

  ( اقنتي لربك ) القنوت دوام الطاعة في  خضوع وخشوع، ( واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين ) خص السجود والركوع لفضلهما  ودلالتهما على غاية الخضوع لله، ففعلت مريم، ما أمرت به شكرا لله تعالى  وطاعة، ولما أخبر الله نبيه بما أخبر به عن مريم، وكيف تنقلت بها الأحوال  التي قيضها الله لها، وكان هذا من الأمور الغيبية التي لا تعلم إلا بالوحي.  
  قال ( ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم ) أي: عندهم ( إذ  يلقون أقلامهم أيهم يكفل مريم ) لما ذهبت بها أمها إلى من لهم الأمر على  بيت المقدس، فتشاحوا وتخاصموا أيهم يكفل مريم، واقترعوا عليها بأن ألقوا  أقلامهم في النهر، فأيهم لم يجر قلمه مع الماء فله كفالتها، فوقع ذلك  لزكريا نبيهم وأفضلهم، فلما أَخْبَرتَهُم يا محمد بهذه الأخبار التي لا علم  لك ولا لقومك بها دل على أنك صادق وأنك رسول الله حقا، فوجب عليهم  الانقياد لك وامتثال أوامرك، كما قال تعالى:       وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الأَمْرَ       الآيات. 
       إِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُبَشِّرُكِ  بِكَلِمَةٍ مِنْهُ اسْمُهُ الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ وَجِيهًا فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ     (45)   .    < 1-131 >    
يخبر تعالى أن الملائكة بشرت مريم عليها السلام بأعظم بشارة، وهو  كلمة الله عبده ورسوله عيسى ابن مريم، سمي كلمة الله لأنه كان بالكلمة من  الله، لأن حالته خارجة عن الأسباب، وجعله الله من آياته وعجائب مخلوقاته،  فأرسل الله جبريل عليه السلام إلى مريم، فنفخ في جيب درعها فولجت فيها تلك  النفخة الذكية من ذلك الملك الزكي، فأنشأ الله منها تلك الروح الزكية، فكان  روحانيا نشأ من مادة روحانية، فلهذا سمى روح الله ( وجيها في الدنيا  والآخرة ) أي: له الوجاهة العظيمة في الدنيا، جعله الله أحد أولي العزم من  المرسلين أصحاب الشرائع الكبار والأتباع، ونشر الله له من الذكر ما ملأ ما  بين المشرق والمغرب، وفي الآخرة وجيها عند الله يشفع أسوة إخوانه من  النبيين والمرسلين، ويظهر فضله على أكثر العالمين، فلهذا كان من المقربين  إلى الله، أقرب الخلق إلى ربهم، بل هو عليه السلام من سادات المقربين.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (56)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(46)الى الأية(52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


   وَيُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلا وَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ     (46)    قَالَتْ رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ قَالَ  كَذَلِكِ اللَّهُ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا فَإِنَّمَا  يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ     (47)    وَيُعَلِّمُهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ     (48)    وَرَسُولا إِلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنِّي قَدْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ أَنِّي أَخْلُقُ لَكُمْ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ  فَأَنْفُخُ فِيهِ فَيَكُونُ طَيْرًا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَأُبْرِئُ  الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ وَأُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا تَأْكُلُونَ وَمَا تَدَّخِرُونَ فِي بُيُوتِكُمْ  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ     (49)    وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَلأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ  بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَجِئْتُكُمْ بِآيَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ     (50)    إِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَاعْبُدُوهُ هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ     (51)    فَلَمَّا أَحَسَّ عِيسَى مِنْهُمُ الْكُفْرَ قَالَ مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى  اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَاشْهَدْ بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ     (52)   . 

** ( ويكلم الناس في المهد وكهلا ) وهذا غير التكليم المعتاد، بل المراد  يكلم الناس بما فيه صلاحهم وفلاحهم، وهو تكليم المرسلين، ففي هذا إرساله  ودعوته الخلق إلى ربهم، وفي تكليمهم في المهد آية عظيمة من آيات الله ينتفع  بها المؤمنون، وتكون حجة على المعاندين، أنه رسول رب العالمين، وأنه عبد  الله، وليكون نعمة وبراءة لوالدته مما رميت به ( ومن الصالحين ) أي: يمن  عليه بالصلاح، من منَّ عليهم، ويدخله في جملتهم، وفي هذا عدة بشارات لمريم  مع ما تضمن من التنويه بذكر المسيح عليه السلام.* 
* ( قالت رب أنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر ) والولد في العادة لا يكون  إلا من مس البشر، وهذا استغراب منها، لا شك في قدرة الله تعالى: ( قال  كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون ) فأخبرها أن  هذا أمر خارق للعادة، خلقه من يقول لكل أمر أراده: كن فيكون، فمن تيقن ذلك  زال عنه الاستغراب والتعجب، ومن حكمة الباري تعالى أن تدرج بأخبار العباد  من الغريب إلى ما هو أغرب منه، فذكر وجود يحيى بن زكريا بين أبوين أحدهما  كبير والآخر عاقر، ثم ذكر أغرب من ذلك وأعجب، وهو وجود عيسى عليه السلام من  أم بلا أب ليدل عباده أنه الفعال لما يريد وأنه ما شاء كان وما لم يشاء لم  يكن.* 
*ثم أخبر تعالى عن منته العظيمة على عبده ورسوله عيسى عليه السلام، فقال  ( ويعلمه الكتاب ) يحتمل أن يكون المراد جنس الكتاب، فيكون ذكر التوراة  والإنجيل تخصيصا لهما، لشرفهما وفضلهما واحتوائهما على الأحكام والشرائع  التي يحكم بها أنبياء بني إسرائيل والتعليم، لذلك يدخل فيه تعليم ألفاظه  ومعانيه، ويحتمل أن يكون المراد بقوله ( ويعلمه الكتاب ) أي: الكتابة، لأن  الكتابة من أعظم نعم الله على عباده ولهذا امتن تعالى على عباده بتعليمهم  بالقلم في أول سورة أنزلها فقال       اقْرَأْ بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ  *  خَلَقَ الإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ  *  اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الأَكْرَمُ  *  الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ      .* 
*والمراد بالحكمة معرفة أسرار الشرع، ووضع الأشياء مواضعها، فيكون ذلك  امتنانا على عيسى عليه السلام بتعليمه الكتابة والعلم والحكمة، وهذا هو  الكمال للإنسان في نفسه.* 
*ثم ذكر له كمالا آخر وفضلا زائدا على ما أعطاه الله من الفضائل، فقال (  ورسولا إلى بني إسرائيل ) فأرسله الله إلى هذا الشعب الفاضل الذين هم أفضل  العالمين في زمانهم يدعوهم إلى الله، وأقام له من الآيات ما دلهم أنه رسول  الله حقا ونبيه صدقا ولهذا قال ( أني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم أني أخلق لكم  من الطين ) طيرا، أي: أصوره على شكل الطير ( فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن  الله ) أي: طيرا له روح تطير بإذن الله ( وأبرئ الأكمه ) وهو الذي يولد  أعمى ( والأبرص ) بإذن الله ( وأحيي الموتى بإذن الله وأنبئكم بما تأكلون  وما تدخرون في بيوتكم إن في ذلك لآية لكم إن كنتم مؤمنين ) وأي: آية أعظم  من جعل الجماد حيوانا، وإبراء ذوي العاهات التي لا قدرة للأطباء في  معالجتها، وإحياء الموتى، والإخبار بالأمور الغيبية، فكل واحدة من هذه  الأمور آية عظيمة بمفردها، فكيف بها إذا اجتمعت وصدق بعضها بعضها؟ فإنها  موجبة للإيقان وداعية للإيمان.* 
* ( ومصدقا لما بين يدي من التوراة ) أي: أتيت بجنس ما جاءت به التوراة  وما جاء به موسى عليه السلام، وعلامة الصادق أن يكون خبره من جنس خبر  الصادقين، يخبر بالصدق، ويأمر بالعدل من غير تخالف ولا تناقض، بخلاف من  ادعى دعوى كاذبة، خصوصا أعظم الدعاوى وهي دعوى النبوة، فالكاذب فيها لا بد  أن يظهر لكل أحد كذب صاحبها وتناقضه ومخالفته لأخبار الصادقين وموافقته  لأخبار الكاذبين، هذا موجب السنن الماضية والحكمة الإلهية والرحمة الربانية  بعباده، إذ لا يشتبه الصادق بالكاذب في دعوى النبوة أبدا، بخلاف بعض  الأمور الجزئية، فإنه قد يشتبه فيها الصادق بالكاذب، وأما النبوة فإنه    < 1-132 >   يترتب عليها هداية الخلق أو ضلالهم وسعادتهم وشقاؤهم، ومعلوم أن الصادق  فيها من أكمل الخلق، والكاذب فيها من أخس الخلق وأكذبهم وأظلمهم، فحكمة  الله ورحمته بعباده أن يكون بينهما من الفروق ما يتبين لكل من له عقل، ثم  أخبر عيسى عليه السلام أن شريعة الإنجيل شريعة فيها سهولة ويسرة فقال (  ولأحل لكم بعض الذي حرم عليكم ) فدل ذلك على أن أكثر أحكام التوراة لم  ينسخها الإنجيل بل كان متمما لها ومقررا ( وجئتكم بآية من ربكم ) تدل على  صدقي ووجوب اتباعي، وهي ما تقدم من الآيات، والمقصود من ذلك كله قوله (  فاتقوا الله ) بفعل ما أمر به وترك ما نهى عنه وأطيعوني فإن طاعة الرسول  طاعة لله.* 
* ( إن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه ) استدل بتوحيد الربوبية الذي يقر به كل  أحد على توحيد الإلهية الذي ينكره المشركون، فكما أن الله هو الذي خلقنا  ورزقنا وأنعم علينا نعما ظاهرة وباطنة، فليكن هو معبودنا الذي نألهه بالحب  والخوف والرجاء والدعاء والاستعانة وجميع أنواع العبادة، وفي هذا رد على  النصارى القائلين بأن عيسى إله أو ابن الله، وهذا إقراره عليه السلام بأنه  عبد مدبر مخلوق، كما قال       إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا      وقال تعالى:        وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ  لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ  سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ  كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ      إلى قوله       مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ       وقوله ( هذا ) أي: عبادة الله وتقواه وطاعة رسوله ( صراط مستقيم ) موصل إلى الله وإلى جنته، وما عدا ذلك فهي طرق موصلة إلى الجحيم. 
*
* ( فلما أحس عيسى منهم الكفر ) أي: رأى منهم عدم الانقياد له، وقالوا  هذا سحر مبين، وهموا بقتله وسعوا في ذلك ( قال من أنصاري إلى الله ) من  يعاونني ويقوم معي بنصرة دين الله ( قال الحواريون ) وهم الأنصار ( نحن  أنصار الله ) أي: انتدبوا معه وقاموا بذلك.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (57)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(53)الى الأية(61)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

   رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا بِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ وَاتَّبَعْنَا الرَّسُولَ فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ     (53)    وَمَكَرُوا وَمَكَرَ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ     (54)    إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى إِنِّي مُتَوَفِّيكَ وَرَافِعُكَ إِلَيَّ  وَمُطَهِّرُكَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَجَاعِلُ الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوكَ  فَوْقَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ إِلَيَّ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ     (55)    فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَأُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ     (56)    وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الظَّالِمِينَ     (57)    ذَلِكَ نَتْلُوهُ عَلَيْكَ مِنَ الآيَاتِ وَالذِّكْرِ الْحَكِيمِ     (58)   . 

  وقالوا: ( آمنا بالله ) ( فاكتبنا مع الشاهدين ) أي: الشهادة النافعة،  وهي الشهادة بتوحيد الله وتصديق رسوله مع القيام بذلك، فلما قاموا مع عيسى  بنصر دين الله وإقامة شرعه آمنت طائفة من بني إسرائيل وكفرت طائفة، فاقتتلت  الطائفتان فأيد الله الذين آمنوا بنصره على عدوهم فأصبحوا ظاهرين، فلهذا  قال تعالى هنا ( ومكروا ) أي: الكفار بإرادة قتل نبي الله وإطفاء نوره (  ومكر الله ) بهم جزاء لهم على مكرهم ( والله خير الماكرين ) رد الله كيدهم  في نحورهم، فانقلبوا خاسرين. 
   ( إذ قال الله يا عيسى إني متوفيك ورافعك إلي ومطهرك من الذين كفروا )  فرفع الله عبده ورسوله عيسى إليه، وألقي شبهه على غيره، فأخذوا من ألقي  شبهه عليه فقتلوه وصلبوه، وباءوا بالإثم العظيم بنيتهم أنه رسول الله، قال  الله       وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ       وفي هذه الآية دليل على علو الله تعالى واستوائه على عرشه حقيقة، كما دلت  على ذلك النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث النبوية التي تلقاها أهل السنة بالقبول  والإيمان والتسليم، وكان الله عزيزا قويا قاهرا، ومن عزته أن كف بني  إسرائيل بعد عزمهم الجازم وعدم المانع لهم عن قتل عيسى عليه السلام، كما  قال تعالى        وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ هَذَا إِلا  سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ      حكيم يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وله أعظم حكمة في إلقاء الشبه على بني إسرائيل، فوقعوا في الشبه كما قال تعالى        وَإِنَّ الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ  مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِلا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا        ثم قال تعالى: ( وجاعل الذين اتبعوك فوق الذين كفروا إلى يوم القيامة )  وتقدم أن الله أيد المؤمنين منهم على الكافرين، ثم إن النصارى المنتسبين  لعيسى عليه السلام لم يزالوا قاهرين لليهود لكون النصارى أقرب إلى اتباع  عيسى من اليهود، حتى بعث الله نبينا محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم فكان  المسلمون هم المتبعين لعيسى حقيقة، فأيدهم الله ونصرهم على اليهود والنصارى  وسائر الكفار، وإنما يحصل في بعض الأزمان إدالة الكفار من النصارى وغيرهم  على المسلمين، حكمة من الله وعقوبة على تركهم لاتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم ( ثم إلي مرجعكم ) أي: مصير الخلائق كلها ( فأحكم بينكم فيما كنتم فيه  تختلفون ) كل يدعي أن الحق معه وأنه المصيب وغيره مخطئ، وهذا مجرد دعاوى  تحتاج إلى برهان. 
  ثم أخبر عن حكمه بينهم بالقسط والعدل، فقال ( فأما الذين كفروا ) أي:  بالله وآياته ورسله ( فأعذبهم عذابا شديدا في الدنيا والآخرة ) أما عذاب  الدنيا، فهو ما أصابهم الله به من القوارع والعقوبات المشاهدة والقتل  والذل، وغير ذلك مما هو نموذج من عذاب الآخرة، وأما عذاب الآخرة فهو الطامة  الكبرى والمصيبة العظمى، ألا وهو عذاب النار وغضب الجبار وحرمانهم ثواب  الأبرار ( وما لهم من ناصرين ) ينصرونهم من عذاب الله، لا من زعموا أنهم  شفعاء لهم عند الله، ولا ما اتخذوهم أولياء من دونه، ولا أصدقائهم  وأقربائهم، ولا أنفسهم ينصرون. 
   ( وأما الذين آمنوا ) بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله والبعث بعد الموت  وغير ذلك مما أمر الله بالإيمان به ( وعملوا الصالحات ) القلبية والقولية  والبدنية التي جاءت بشرعها المرسلون، وقصدوا بها رضا رب العالمين ( فيوفيهم  أجورهم ) دل ذلك على أنه يحصل لهم في الدنيا ثواب لأعمالهم من الإكرام  والإعزاز والنصر والحياة الطيبة، وإنما توفية الأجور يوم القيامة، يجدون ما  قدموه من الخيرات محضرا موفرا، فيعطي منهم كل عامل أجر عمله ويزيدهم من  فضله وكرمه ( والله لا يحب الظالمين ) بل يبغضهم ويحل عليهم سخطه وعذابه. 
   ( ذلك نتلوه عليك من الآيات والذكر الحكيم ) وهذا منة عظيمة على رسوله   < 1-133 >    محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وعلى أمته، حيث أنزل عليهم هذا الذكر الحكيم،  المحكم المتقن، المفصل للأحكام والحلال والحرام وإخبار الأنبياء الأقدمين،  وما أجرى الله على أيديهم من الآيات البينات والمعجزات الباهرات، فهذا  القرآن يقص علينا كل ما ينفعنا من الأخبار والأحكام، فيحصل فيها العلم  والعبرة وتثبيت الفؤاد ما هو من أعظم رحمة رب العباد، ثم قال تعالى: 

   إِنَّ مَثَلَ عِيسَى عِنْدَ اللَّهِ كَمَثَلِ آدَمَ خَلَقَهُ مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ قَالَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ     (59)    الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ     (60)   . 

  يخبر تعالى محتجا على النصارى الزاعمين بعيسى عليه السلام ما ليس له  بحق، بغير برهان ولا شبهة، بل بزعمهم أنه ليس له والد استحق بذلك أن يكون  ابن الله أو شريكا لله في الربوبية، وهذا ليس بشبهة فضلا أن يكون حجة، لأن  خلقه كذلك من آيات الله الدالة على تفرد الله بالخلق والتدبير وأن جميع  الأسباب طوع مشيئته وتبع لإرادته، فهو على نقيض قولهم أدل، وعلى أن أحدا لا  يستحق المشاركة لله بوجه من الوجوه أولى، ومع هذا فآدم عليه السلام خلقه  الله من تراب لا من أب ولا أم، فإذا كان ذلك لا يوجب لآدم ما زعمه النصارى  في المسيح، فالمسيح المخلوق من أم بلا أب من باب أولى وأحرى، فإن صح إدعاء  البنوة والإلهية في المسيح، فادعاؤها في آدم من باب أولى وأحرى، فلهذا قال  تعالى ( إن مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون  الحق من ربك ) أي: هذا الذي أخبرناك به من شأن المسيح عليه السلام هو الحق  الذي في أعلى رتب الصدق، لكونه من ربك الذي من جملة تربيته الخاصة لك  ولأمتك أن قص عليكم ما قص من أخبار الأنبياء عليهم السلام. ( فلا تكن من  الممترين ) أي: الشاكين في شيء مما أخبرك به ربك، وفي هذه الآية وما بعدها  دليل على قاعدة شريفة وهو أن ما قامت الأدلة على أنه حق وجزم به العبد من  مسائل العقائد وغيرها، فإنه يجب أن يجزم بأن كل ما عارضه فهو باطل، وكل  شبهة تورد عليه فهي فاسدة، سواء قدر العبد على حلها أم لا فلا يوجب له عجزه  عن حلها القدح فيما علمه، لأن ما خالف الحق فهو باطل، قال تعالى       فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلا الضَّلالُ        وبهذه القاعدة الشرعية تنحل عن الإنسان إشكالات كثيرة يوردها المتكلمون  ويرتبها المنطقيون، إن حلها الإنسان فهو تبرع منه، وإلا فوظيفته أن يبين  الحق بأدلته ويدعو إليه. 
   فَمَنْ حَاجَّكَ فِيهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ فَقُلْ  تَعَالَوْا نَدْعُ أَبْنَاءَنَا وَأَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَنِسَاءَنَا  وَنِسَاءَكُمْ وَأَنْفُسَنَا وَأَنْفُسَكُمْ ثُمَّ نَبْتَهِلْ فَنَجْعَلْ  لَعْنَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَى الْكَاذِبِينَ     (61)   .  

أي: ( فمن ) جادلك ( وحاجك ) في عيسى عليه السلام وزعم أنه فوق  منزلة العبودية، بل رفعه فوق منزلته ( من بعد ما جاءك من العلم ) بأنه عبد  الله ورسوله وبينت لمن جادلك ما عندك من الأدلة الدالة على أنه عبد أنعم  الله عليه، دل على عناد من لم يتبعك في هذا العلم اليقيني، فلم يبق في  مجادلته فائدة تستفيدها ولا يستفيدها هو، لأن الحق قد تبين، فجداله فيه  جدال معاند مشاق لله ورسوله، قصده اتباع هواه، لا اتباع ما أنزل الله، فهذا  ليس فيه حيلة، فأمر الله نبيه أن ينتقل إلى مباهلته وملاعنته، فيدعون الله  ويبتهلون إليه أن يجعل لعنته وعقوبته على الكاذب من الفريقين، هو وأحب  الناس إليه من الأولاد والأبناء والنساء، فدعاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  إلى ذلك فتولوا وأعرضوا ونكلوا، وعلموا أنهم إن لاعنوه رجعوا إلى أهليهم  وأولادهم فلم يجدوا أهلا ولا مالا وعوجلوا بالعقوبة، فرضوا بدينهم مع جزمهم  ببطلانه، وهذا غاية الفساد والعناد، فلهذا قال تعالى:  


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (58)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(62)الى الأية(70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


**   إِنَّ هَذَا لَهُوَ الْقَصَصُ الْحَقُّ وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلا اللَّهُ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ     (62)    فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ     (63)   .* 

*  ( فإن تولوا فإن الله عليم بالمفسدين ) فيعاقبهم على ذلك أشد العقوبة.  وأخبر تعالى ( إن هذا ) الذي قصه الله على عباده هو ( القصص الحق ) وكل قصص  يقص عليهم مما يخالفه ويناقضه فهو باطل ( وما من إله إلا الله ) فهو  المألوه المعبود حقا الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له، ولا يستحق غيره مثقال  ذرة من العبادة ( وإن الله لهو العزيز ) الذي قهر كل شيء وخضع له كل شيء (  الحكيم ) الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وله الحكمة التامة في ابتلاء المؤمنين  بالكافرين، يقاتلونهم ويجادلونهم ويجاهدونهم بالقول والفعل .* 
*    قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَةٍ سَوَاءٍ بَيْنَنَا  وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلا نَعْبُدَ إِلا اللَّهَ وَلا نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئًا وَلا  يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضًا أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَإِنْ  تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ     (64)   .* 

*أي: قل لأهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى ( تعالوا إلى كلمة سواء بيننا  وبينكم ) أي: هلموا نجتمع عليها وهي الكلمة التي اتفق عليها الأنبياء  والمرسلون، ولم يخالفها إلا المعاندون والضالون، ليست مختصة بأحدنا دون  الآخر، بل مشتركة بيننا وبينكم، وهذا من العدل في المقال والإنصاف في  الجدال، ثم فسرها بقوله ( ألا نعبد إلا الله ولا نشرك به شيئا ) فنفرد الله  بالعبادة ونخصه بالحب والخوف والرجاء ولا نشرك به نبيا ولا ملكا ولا وليا  ولا صنما ولا وثنا ولا حيوانا ولا جمادا ( ولا يتخذ بعضنا بعضا أربابا من  دون الله ) بل تكون الطاعة كلها لله ولرسله، فلا نطيع المخلوقين في معصية  الخالق، لأن ذلك جعل للمخلوقين في منزلة الربوبية، فإذا دعي أهل الكتاب أو  غيرهم إلى ذلك، فإن أجابوا كانوا مثلكم، لهم ما لكم وعليهم ما عليكم، وإن  تولوا فهم معاندون متبعون أهواءهم فأشهدوهم   < 1-134 >    أنكم مسلمون، ولعل الفائدة في ذلك أنكم إذا قلتم لهم ذلك وأنتم أهل العلم  على الحقيقة، كان ذلك زيادة على إقامة الحجة عليهم كما استشهد تعالى بأهل  العلم حجة على المعاندين، وأيضا فإنكم إذا أسلمتم أنتم وآمنتم فلا يعبأ  الله بعدم إسلام غيركم لعدم زكائهم ولخبث طويتهم، كما قال تعالى        قُلْ آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لا تُؤْمِنُوا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا        الآية وأيضا فإن في ورود الشبهات على العقيدة الإيمانية مما يوجب للمؤمن  أن يجدد إيمانه ويعلن بإسلامه، إخبارا بيقينه وشكرا لنعمة ربه.* 
*   يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تُحَاجُّونَ فِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَا  أُنْزِلَتِ التَّوْرَاةُ وَالإِنْجِيلُ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ     (65)    هَا أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ حَاجَجْتُمْ فِيمَا لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلِمَ  تُحَاجُّونَ فِيمَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ  وَأَنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ     (66)    مَا كَانَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ يَهُودِيًّا وَلا نَصْرَانِيًّا وَلَكِنْ كَانَ حَنِيفًا مُسْلِمًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ     (67)    إِنَّ أَوْلَى النَّاسِ بِإِبْرَاهِيمَ لَلَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ وَهَذَا  النَّبِيُّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (68)   .* 

*لما ادعى اليهود أن إبراهيم كان يهوديا، والنصارى أنه نصراني، وجادلوا  على ذلك، رد تعالى محاجتهم ومجادلتهم من ثلاثة أوجه، أحدها: أن جدالهم في  إبراهيم جدال في أمر ليس لهم به علم، فلا يمكن لهم ولا يسمح لهم أن يحتجوا  ويجادلوا في أمر هم أجانب عنه وهم جادلوا في أحكام التوراة والإنجيل سواء  أخطأوا أم أصابوا فليس معهم المحاجة في شأن إبراهيم، الوجه الثاني: أن  اليهود ينتسبون إلى أحكام التوراة، والنصارى ينتسبون إلى أحكام الإنجيل،  والتوراة والإنجيل ما أنزلا إلا من بعد إبراهيم، فكيف ينسبون إبراهيم إليهم  وهو قبلهم متقدم عليهم، فهل هذا يعقل؟! فلهذا قال ( أفلا تعقلون ) أي: فلو  عقلتم ما تقولون لم تقولوا ذلك، الوجه الثالث: أن الله تعالى برأ خليله من  اليهود والنصارى والمشركين، وجعله حنيفا مسلما، وجعل أولى الناس به من آمن  به من أمته، وهذا النبي وهو محمد صلى الله على وسلم ومن آمن معه، فهم  الذين اتبعوه وهم أولى به من غيرهم، والله تعالى وليهم وناصرهم ومؤيدهم،  وأما من نبذ ملته وراء ظهره كاليهود والنصارى والمشركين، فليسوا من إبراهيم  وليس منهم، ولا ينفعهم مجرد الانتساب الخالي من الصواب. وقد اشتملت هذه  الآيات على النهي عن المحاجة والمجادلة بغير علم، وأن من تكلم بذلك فهو  متكلم في أمر لا يمكن منه ولا يسمح له فيه، وفيها أيضا حث على علم التاريخ،  وأنه طريق لرد كثير من الأقوال الباطلة والدعاوى التي تخالف ما علم من  التاريخ، ثم قال تعالى:* 
*   وَدَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يُضِلُّونَكُمْ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ     (69)    يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ     (70)   . * 

*يحذر تعالى عباده المؤمنين عن مكر هذه الطائفة الخبيثة من أهل الكتاب، وأنهم يودون أن يضلوكم، كما قال تعالى       وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا       ومن المعلوم أن من ود شيئا سعى بجهده على تحصيل مراده، فهذه الطائفة تسعى  وتبذل جهدها في رد المؤمنين وإدخال الشبه عليهم بكل طريق يقدرون عليه،  ولكن من لطف الله أنه لا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله فلهذا قال تعالى ( وما  يضلون إلا أنفسهم ) فسعيهم في إضلال المؤمنين زيادة في ضلال أنفسهم وزيادة  عذاب لهم، قال تعالى       الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ زِدْنَاهُمْ عَذَابًا فَوْقَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا كَانُوا يُفْسِدُونَ       ( وما يشعرون ) بذلك أنهم يسعون في ضرر أنفسهم وأنهم لا يضرونكم شيئا. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (59)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(71)الى الأية(77)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


**   يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَلْبِسُونَ الْحَقَّ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَتَكْتُمُونَ الْحَقَّ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ     (71)    وَقَالَتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ آمِنُوا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَجْهَ النَّهَارِ وَاكْفُرُوا آخِرَهُ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ     (72)    وَلا تُؤْمِنُوا إِلا لِمَنْ تَبِعَ دِينَكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْهُدَى هُدَى  اللَّهِ أَنْ يُؤْتَى أَحَدٌ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيتُمْ أَوْ يُحَاجُّوكُمْ  عِنْدَ رَبِّكُمْ قُلْ إِنَّ الْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ  يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (73)    يَخْتَصُّ بِرَحْمَتِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ     (74)   . 
*
*      يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْتُمْ تَشْهَدُونَ       أي: ما الذي دعاكم إلى الكفر بآيات الله مع علمكم بأن ما أنتم عليه باطل،  وأن ما جاءكم به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الحق الذي لا تشكون فيه، بل  تشهدون به ويسر به بعضكم إلى بعض في بعض الأوقات، فهذا نهيهم عن ضلالهم.* 
*ثم وبخهم على إضلالهم الخلق، فقال ( يا أهل الكتاب لم تلبسون الحق  بالباطل وتكتمون الحق وأنتم تعلمون ) فوبخهم على لبس الحق بالباطل وعلى  كتمان الحق، لأنهم بهذين الأمرين يضلون من انتسب إليهم، فإن العلماء إذا  لبسوا الحق بالباطل فلم يميزوا بينهما، بل أبقوا الأمر مبهما وكتموا الحق  الذي يجب عليهم إظهاره، ترتب على ذلك من خفاء الحق وظهور الباطل ما ترتب،  ولم يهتد العوام الذين يريدون الحق لمعرفته حتى يؤثروه، والمقصود من أهل  العلم أن يظهروا للناس الحق ويعلنوا به، ويميزوا الحق من الباطل، ويظهروا  الخبيث من الطيب، والحلال والحرام ، والعقائد الصحيحة من العقائد الفاسدة،  ليهتدي المهتدون   < 1-135 >   ويرجع الضالون وتقوم الحجة على المعاندين قال تعالى        وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ  ظُهُورِهِمْ       .* 
*ثم أخبر تعالى عن ما همت به هذه الطائفة الخبيثة، وإرادة المكر  بالمؤمنين، فقال ( وقالت طائفة من أهل الكتاب آمنوا بالذي أنزل على الذين  آمنوا وجه النهار واكفروا آخره ) أي: ادخلوا في دينهم على وجه المكر والكيد  أول النهار، فإذا كان آخر النهار فاخرجوا منه ( لعلهم يرجعون ) عن دينهم،  فيقولون لو كان صحيحا لما خرج منه أهل العلم والكتاب، هذا الذي أرادوه عجبا  بأنفهسم وظنا أن الناس سيحسنون ظنهم بهم ويتابعونهم على ما يقولونه  ويفعلونه، ولكن يأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون.* 
* ( و ) قال بعضهم لبعض ( لا تؤمنوا إلا لمن تبع دينكم ) أي: لا تثقوا ولا تطمئنوا ولا تصدقوا إلا من تبع دينكم، واكتموا   أمركم، فإنكم إذا أخبرتم غيركم وغير من هو على دينكم حصل لهم من العلم ما  حصل لكم فصاروا مثلكم، أو حاجوكم عند ربكم وشهدوا عليكم أنها قامت عليكم  الحجة وتبين لكم الهدى فلم تتبعوه، فالحاصل أنهم جعلوا عدم إخبار المؤمنين  بما معهم من العلم قاطعا عنهم العلم، لأن العلم بزعمهم لا يكون إلا عندهم  وموجبا للحجة عليهم، فرد الله عليهم بأن ( الهدى هدى الله ) فمادة الهدى من  الله تعالى لكل من اهتدى، فإن الهدى إما علم الحق، أو إيثارة، ولا علم إلا  ما جاءت به رسل الله، ولا موفق إلا من وفقه الله، وأهل الكتاب لم يؤتوا من  العلم إلا قليلا وأما التوفيق فقد انقطع حظهم منه لخبث نياتهم وسوء  مقاصدهم، وأما هذه الأمة فقد حصل لهم ولله الحمد من هداية الله من العلوم  والمعارف مع العمل بذلك ما فاقوا به وبرزوا على كل أحد، فكانوا هم الهداة  الذين يهدون بأمر الله، وهذا من فضل الله عليها وإحسانه العظيم، فلهذا قال  تعالى ( قل إن الفضل بيد الله ) أي: الله هو الذي يحسن على عباده بأنواع  الإحسان ( يؤتيه من يشاء ) ممن أتى بأسبابه ( والله واسع ) الفضل كثير  الإحسان ( عليم ) بمن يصلح للإحسان فيعطيه، ومن لا يستحقه فيحرمه إياه.* 
* ( يختص برحمته من يشاء ) أي: برحمته المطلقة التي تكون في الدنيا  متصلة بالآخرة وهي نعمة الدين ومتمماته ( والله ذو الفضل العظيم ) الذي لا  يصفه الواصفون ولا يخطر بقلب بشر، بل وصل فضله وإحسانه إلى ما وصل إليه  علمه، ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما.* 
*   وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِقِنْطَارٍ يُؤَدِّهِ  إِلَيْكَ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ إِنْ تَأْمَنْهُ بِدِينَارٍ لا يُؤَدِّهِ  إِلَيْكَ إِلا مَا دُمْتَ عَلَيْهِ قَائِمًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  لَيْسَ عَلَيْنَا فِي الأُمِّيِّينَ سَبِيلٌ وَيَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ  الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ     (75)    بَلَى مَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ وَاتَّقَى فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ     (76)    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَشْتَرُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ وَأَيْمَانِهِمْ ثَمَنًا  قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ لا خَلاقَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلا يُكَلِّمُهُمُ  اللَّهُ وَلا يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْهِمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلا يُزَكِّيهِمْ  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     (77)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى عن حال أهل الكتاب في الوفاء والخيانة في الأموال، لما ذكر  خيانتهم في الدين ومكرهم وكتمهم الحق، فأخبر أن منهم الخائن والأمين، وأن  منهم ( من إن تأمنه بقنطار ) وهو المال الكثير ( يؤده ) وهو على أداء ما  دونه من باب أولى، ومنهم ( من إن تأمنه بدينار لا يؤده إليك ) وهو على عدم  أداء ما فوقه من باب أولى وأحرى، والذي أوجب لهم الخيانة وعدم الوفاء إليكم  بأنهم زعموا أنه ( ليس ) عليهم ( في الأميين سبيل ) أي: ليس عليهم إثم في  عدم أداء أموالهم إليهم، لأنهم بزعمهم الفاسد ورأيهم الكاسد قد احتقروهم  غاية الاحتقار، ورأوا أنفسهم في غاية العظمة، وهم الأذلاء الأحقرون، فلم  يجعلوا للأميين حرمة، وأجازوا ذلك، فجمعوا بين أكل الحرام واعتقاد حله وكان  هذا كذبا على الله، لأن العالم الذي يحلل الأشياء المحرمة قد كان عند  الناس معلوم أنه يخبر عن حكم الله ليس يخبر عن نفسه، وذلك هو الكذب، فلهذا  قال ( ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم يعلمون ) وهذا أعظم إثما من القول على  الله بلا علم، ثم رد عليهم زعمهم الفاسد.* 
*فقال ( بلى ) أي: ليس الأمر كما تزعمون أنه ليس عليكم في الأميين حرج، بل عليكم في ذلك أعظم الحرج وأشد الإثم.* 
* ( من أوفى بعهده واتقى ) والعهد يشمل العهد الذي بين العبد وبين ربه،  وهو جميع ما أوجبه الله على العبد من حقه، ويشمل العهد الذي بينه وبين  العباد، والتقوى تكون في هذا الموضع، ترجع إلى اتقاء المعاصي التي بين  العبد وبين ربه، وبينه وبين الخلق، فمن كان كذلك فإنه من المتقين الذين  يحبهم الله تعالى، سواء كانوا من الأميين أو غيرهم، فمن قال ليس علينا في  الأميين سبيل، فلم يوف بعهده ولم يتق الله، فلم يكن ممن يحبه الله، بل ممن  يبغضه الله، وإذا كان الأميون قد عرفوا بوفاء العهود وبتقوى الله وعدم   < 1-136 >    التجرئ على الأموال المحترمة، كانوا هم المحبوبين لله، المتقين الذين أعدت  لهم الجنة، وكانوا أفضل خلق الله وأجلهم، بخلاف الذين يقولون ليس علينا في  الأميين سبيل، فإنهم داخلون في قوله: ( إن الذين يشترون بعهد الله  وأيمانهم ثمنا قليلا ) ويدخل في ذلك كل من أخذ شيئا من الدنيا في مقابلة ما  تركه من حق الله أو حق عباده، وكذلك من حلف على يمين يقتطع بها مال معصوم  فهو داخل في هذه الآية، فهؤلاء ( لا خلاق لهم في الآخرة ) أي: لا نصيب لهم  من الخير ( ولا يكلمهم الله ) يوم القيامة غضبا عليهم وسخطا، لتقديمهم هوى  أنفسهم على رضا ربهم ( ولا يزكيهم ) أي: يطهرهم من ذنوبهم، ولا يزيل عيوبهم  ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) أي: موجع للقلوب والأبدان، وهو عذاب السخط والحجاب،  وعذاب جهنم، نسأل الله العافية. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (60)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(78)الى الأية(83)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

**   وَإِنَّ مِنْهُمْ لَفَرِيقًا يَلْوُونَ أَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالْكِتَابِ  لِتَحْسَبُوهُ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَقُولُونَ  هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَيَقُولُونَ  عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ     (78)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى أن من أهل الكتاب فريقا يلوون ألسنتهم بالكتاب، أي: يميلونه  ويحرفونه عن المقصود به، وهذا يشمل اللي والتحريف لألفاظه ومعانيه، وذلك  أن المقصود من الكتاب حفظ ألفاظه وعدم تغييرها، وفهم المراد منها وإفهامه،  وهؤلاء عكسوا القضية وأفهموا غير المراد من الكتاب، إما تعريضا وإما  تصريحا، فالتعريض في قوله ( لتحسبوه من الكتاب ) أي: يلوون ألسنتهم  ويوهمونكم أنه هو المراد من كتاب الله، وليس هو المراد، والتصريح في قولهم:  ( ويقولون هو من عند الله وما هو من عند الله ويقولون على الله الكذب وهم  يعلمون ) وهذا أعظم جرما ممن يقول على الله بلا علم، هؤلاء يقولون على الله  الكذب فيجمعون بين نفي المعنى الحق، وإثبات المعنى الباطل، وتنزيل اللفظ  الدال على الحق على المعنى الفاسد، مع علمهم بذلك.* 

*    مَا كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُ اللَّهُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ  وَالنُّبُوَّةَ ثُمَّ يَقُولَ لِلنَّاسِ كُونُوا عِبَادًا لِي مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ كُونُوا رَبَّانِيِّينَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تُعَلِّمُونَ  الْكِتَابَ وَبِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَدْرُسُونَ     (79)    وَلا يَأْمُرَكُمْ أَنْ تَتَّخِذُوا الْمَلائِكَةَ وَالنَّبِيِّينَ  أَرْبَابًا أَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْكُفْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ     (80)   . 
*
*وهذه الآية نزلت ردا لمن قال من أهل الكتاب للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  لما أمرهم بالإيمان به ودعاهم إلى طاعته: أتريد يا محمد أن نعبدك مع الله،  فقوله ( ما كان لبشر ) أي: يمتنع ويستحيل على بشر مَنَّ الله عليه بإنزال  الكتاب وتعليمه ما لم يكن يعلم وإرساله للخلق ( ثم يقول للناس كونوا عبادا  لي من دون الله ) فهذا من أمحل المحال صدوره من أحد من الأنبياء عليهم أفضل  الصلاة والسلام، لأن هذا أقبح الأوامر على الإطلاق، والأنبياء أكمل الخلق  على الإطلاق، فأوامرهم تكون مناسبة لأحوالهم، فلا يأمرون إلا بمعالي الأمور  وهم أعظم الناس نهيا عن الأمور القبيحة، فلهذا قال ( ولكن كونوا ربانيين  بما كنتم تعلمون الكتاب وبما كنتم تدرسون ) أي: ولكن يأمرهم بأن يكونوا  ربانيين، أي: علماء حكماء حلماء معلمين للناس ومربيهم، بصغار العلم قبل  كباره، عاملين بذلك، فهم يأمرون بالعلم والعمل والتعليم التي هي مدار  السعادة، وبفوات شيء منها يحصل النقص والخلل، والباء في قوله ( بما كنتم  تعلمون ) إلخ، باء السببية، أي: بسبب تعليمكم لغيركم المتضمن لعلمكم ودرسكم  لكتاب الله وسنة نبيه، التي بدرسها يرسخ العلم ويبقى، تكونون ربانيين. 
*
* ( ولا يأمركم أن تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أربابا ) وهذا تعميم بعد  تخصيص، أي: لا يأمركم بعبادة نفسه ولا بعبادة أحد من الخلق من الملائكة  والنبيين وغيرهم ( أيأمركم بالكفر بعد إذ أنتم مسلمون ) هذا ما لا يكون ولا  يتصور أن يصدر من أحد مَنَّ الله عليه بالنبوة، فمن قدح في أحد منهم بشيء  من ذلك فقد ارتكب إثما عظيما وكفرا وخيما. 
*
*    وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ النَّبِيِّينَ لَمَا آتَيْتُكُمْ مِنْ  كِتَابٍ وَحِكْمَةٍ ثُمَّ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مُصَدِّقٌ لِمَا مَعَكُمْ  لَتُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهِ وَلَتَنْصُرُنَّ  هُ قَالَ أَأَقْرَرْتُمْ وَأَخَذْتُمْ  عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ إِصْرِي قَالُوا أَقْرَرْنَا قَالَ فَاشْهَدُوا وَأَنَا  مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ     (81)    فَمَنْ تَوَلَّى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ     (82)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى أنه أخذ ميثاق النبيين وعهدهم المؤكد بسبب ما أعطاهم من  كتاب الله المنزل، والحكمة الفاصلة بين الحق والباطل والهدى والضلال، إنه  إن بعث الله رسولا مصدقا لما معهم أن يؤمنوا به ويصدقوه ويأخذوا ذلك على  أممهم، فالأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام قد أوجب الله عليهم أن يؤمن بعضهم  ببعض، ويصدق بعضهم بعضا لأن جميع ما عندهم هو من عند الله، وكل ما من عند  الله يجب التصديق به والإيمان، فهم كالشيء الواحد، فعلى هذا قد علم أن  محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم هو خاتمهم، فكل الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام لو  أدركوه لوجب عليهم الإيمان به واتباعه ونصرته، وكان هو إمامهم ومقدمهم  ومتبوعهم، فهذه الآية الكريمة من أعظم الدلائل على علو مرتبته وجلالة قدره،  وأنه أفضل الأنبياء وسيدهم صلى الله عليه وسلم لما قررهم تعالى   < 1-137 >    ( قالوا أقررنا ) أي: قبلنا ما أمرتنا به على الرأس والعين ( قال ) الله  لهم: ( فاشهدوا ) على أنفسكم وعلى أممكم بذلك، قال ( وأنا معكم من الشاهدين  * فمن تولى بعد ذلك ) العهد والميثاق المؤكد بالشهادة من الله ومن رسله (  فأولئك هم الفاسقون ) فعلى هذا كل من ادعى أنه من أتباع الأنبياء كاليهود  والنصارى ومن تبعهم، فقد تولوا عن هذا الميثاق الغليظ، واستحقوا الفسق  الموجب للخلود في النار إن لم يؤمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
*
*    أَفَغَيْرَ دِينِ اللَّهِ يَبْغُونَ وَلَهُ أَسْلَمَ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ     (83)   . 
*
*أي: أيطلب الطالبون ويرغب الراغبون في غير دين الله؟ لا يحسن هذا ولا  يليق، لأنه لا أحسن دينا من دين الله ( وله أسلم من في السماوات والأرض  طوعا وكرها ) أي: الخلق كلهم منقادون بتسخيره مستسلمون له طوعا واختيارا،  وهم المؤمنون المسلمون المنقادون لعبادة ربهم، وكرها وهم سائر الخلق، حتى  الكافرون مستسلمون لقضائه وقدره لا خروج لهم عنه، ولا امتناع لهم منه،  وإليه مرجع الخلائق كلها، فيحكم بينهم ويجازيهم بحكمه الدائر بين الفضل  والعدل. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (61)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(84)الى الأية(91)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


    قُلْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَمَا  أُوتِيَ مُوسَى وَعِيسَى وَالنَّبِيُّونَ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لا نُفَرِّقُ  بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ     (84)   . 

  تقدم نظير هذه الآية في سورة البقرة، ثم قال تعالى. 
   وَمَنْ يَبْتَغِ غَيْرَ الإِسْلامِ دِينًا فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ     (85)   . 

  أي: من يدين لله بغير دين الإسلام الذي ارتضاه الله لعباده، فعمله  مردود غير مقبول، لأن دين الإسلام هو المتضمن للاستسلام لله، إخلاصا  وانقيادا لرسله فما لم يأت به العبد لم يأت بسبب النجاة من عذاب الله  والفوز بثوابه، وكل دين سواه فباطل، ثم قال تعالى: 
   كَيْفَ يَهْدِي اللَّهُ قَوْمًا كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ وَشَهِدُوا  أَنَّ الرَّسُولَ حَقٌّ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ     (86)    أُولَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ أَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ     (87)    خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لا يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابُ وَلا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ     (88)   . 

  هذا من باب الاستبعاد، أي: من الأمر البعيد أن يهدي الله قوما اختاروا  الكفر والضلال بعدما آمنوا وشهدوا أن الرسول حق بما جاءهم به من الآيات  البينات والبراهين القاطعات ( والله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين ) فهؤلاء ظلموا  وتركوا الحق بعدما عرفوه، واتبعوا الباطل مع علمهم ببطلانه ظلما وبغيا  واتباعا لأهوائهم، فهؤلاء لا يوفقون للهداية، لأن الذي يرجى أن يهتدي هو  الذي لم يعرف الحق وهو حريص على التماسه، فهذا بالحري أن ييسر الله له  أسباب الهداية ويصونه من أسباب الغواية. 
  ثم أخبر عن عقوبة هؤلاء المعاندين الظالمين الدنيوية والأخروية، فقال (  أولئك جزاؤهم أن عليهم لعنة الله والملائكة والناس أجمعين * خالدين فيها  لا يخفف عنهم العذاب ولا هم ينظرون ) أي: لا يفتر عنهم العذاب ساعة ولا  لحظة، لا بإزالته أو إزالة بعض شدته، ( ولا هم ينظرون ) أي: يمهلون، لأن  زمن الإمهال قد مضى، وقد أعذر الله منهم وعمرهم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر، فلو  كان فيهم خير لوجد، ولو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه. 
   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِيمَانِهِمْ ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَنْ تُقْبَلَ تَوْبَتُهُمْ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الضَّالُّونَ     (90)    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ فَلَنْ يُقْبَلَ مِنْ  أَحَدِهِمْ مِلْءُ الأَرْضِ ذَهَبًا وَلَوِ افْتَدَى بِهِ أُولَئِكَ  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ     (91)   . 

  يخبر تعالى أن من كفر بعد إيمانه، ثم ازداد كفرا إلى كفره بتماديه في  الغي والضلال، واستمراره على ترك الرشد والهدى، أنه لا تقبل توبتهم، أي: لا  يوفقون لتوبة تقبل بل يمدهم الله في طغيانهم يعمهون، قال تعالى      وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ          فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ       فالسيئات ينتج بعضها بعضا، وخصوصا لمن أقدم على الكفر العظيم وترك الصراط  المستقيم، وقد قامت عليه الحجة ووضح الله له الآيات والبراهين، فهذا هو  الذي سعى في قطع أسباب رحمة ربه عنه، وهو الذي سد على نفسه باب التوبة،  ولهذا حصر الضلال في هذا الصنف، فقال ( وأولئك هم الضالون ) وأي: ضلال أعظم  من ضلال من ترك الطريق عن بصيرة، وهؤلاء الكفرة إذا استمروا على كفرهم إلى  الممات تعين هلاكهم وشقاؤهم الأبدي، ولم ينفعهم شيء، فلو أنفق أحدهم ملء  الأرض ذهبا ليفتدي به من عذاب الله ما نفعه ذلك، بل لا يزالون في العذاب  الأليم، لا شافع لهم ولا ناصر ولا مغيث ولا مجير ينقذهم من عذاب الله  فأيسوا من كل خير، وجزموا على الخلود الدائم في العقاب والسخط، فعياذا  بالله من حالهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
الحلقة (62)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(92)الى الأية(97)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


**   لَنْ تَنَالُوا الْبِرَّ حَتَّى تُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا تُحِبُّونَ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِهِ عَلِيمٌ     (92)   . 
*
*هذا حث من الله لعباده على الإنفاق في طرق الخيرات، فقال ( لن تنالوا)  أي: تدركوا وتبلغوا البر الذي هو كل خير من أنواع الطاعات وأنواع المثوبات  الموصل لصاحبه إلى الجنة، ( حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون) أي: من أموالكم النفيسة  التي تحبها نفوسكم، فإنكم إذا قدمتم محبة الله على محبة الأموال فبذلتموها  في مرضاته، دل ذلك على إيمانكم الصادق وبر قلوبكم ويقين تقواكم، فيدخل في  ذلك إنفاق نفائس الأموال، والإنفاق في حال حاجة المنفق إلى ما أنفقه،  والإنفاق في حال الصحة، ودلت الآية أن العبد بحسب إنفاقه للمحبوبات يكون  بره، وأنه ينقص من بره بحسب ما نقص من ذلك، ولما كان الإنفاق على أي: وجه  كان مثابا عليه العبد، سواء كان قليلا أو كثيرا، محبوبا للنفس أم لا وكان  قوله ( لن تنالوا البر حتى تنفقوا مما تحبون) مما يوهم أن إنفاق غير هذا  المقيد غير نافع، احترز تعالى عن هذا الوهم بقوله ( وما تنفقوا من شيء فإن  الله به عليم) فلا يضيق عليكم، بل يثيبكم عليه على حسب نياتكم ونفعه. 
*
*    كُلُّ الطَّعَامِ كَانَ حِلا لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِلا مَا حَرَّمَ  إِسْرَائِيلُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ التَّوْرَاةُ قُلْ  فَأْتُوا بِالتَّوْرَاةِ فَاتْلُوهَا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ     (93)    فَمَنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ     (94)    قُلْ صَدَقَ اللَّهُ فَاتَّبِعُوا مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ     (95)   . 
*
*وهذا رد على اليهود بزعمهم الباطل أن النسخ غير جائز، فكفروا بعيسى  ومحمد صلى الله عليهما وسلم، لأنهما قد أتيا بما يخالف بعض أحكام التوراة  بالتحليل والتحريم فمن تمام الإنصاف في المجادلة إلزامهم بما في كتابهم  التوراة من أن جميع أنواع الأطعمة محللة لبني إسرائيل ( إلا ما حرم  إسرائيل) وهو يعقوب عليه السلام ( على نفسه) أي: من غير تحريم من الله  تعالى، بل حرمه على نفسه لما أصابه عرق النسا نذر لئن شفاه الله تعالى  ليحرمن أحب الأطعمة عليه، فحرم فيما يذكرون لحوم الإبل وألبانها وتبعه بنوه  على ذلك وكان ذلك قبل نزول التوراة، ثم نزل في التوراة أشياء من المحرمات  غير ما حرم إسرائيل مما كان حلالا لهم طيبا، كما قال تعالى (     فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ  ) وأمر الله رسوله إن أنكروا ذلك أن يأمرهم بإحضار التوراة، فاستمروا بعد  هذا على الظلم والعناد، فلهذا قال تعالى ( فمن افترى على الله الكذب من بعد  ذلك فأولئك هم الظالمون) وأي ظلم أعظم من ظلم من يدعى إلى تحكيم كتابه  فيمتنع من ذلك عنادا وتكبرا وتجبرا، وهذا من أعظم الأدلة على صحة نبوة  نبينا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وقيام الآيات البينات المتنوعات على صدقه  وصدق من نبأه وأخبره بما أخبره به من الأمور التي لا يعلمها إلا بإخبار ربه  له بها، فلهذا قال تعالى ( قل صدق الله) أي: فيما أخبر به وحكم، وهذا أمر  من الله لرسوله ولمن يتبعه أن يقولوا بألسنتهم: صدق الله، معتقدين بذلك في  قلوبهم عن أدلة يقينية، مقيمين هذه الشهادة على من أنكرها، ومن هنا تعلم أن  أعظم الناس تصديقا لله أعظمهم علما ويقينا بالأدلة التفصيلية السمعية  والعقلية، ثم أمرهم باتباع ملة أبيهم إبراهيم عليه السلام بالتوحيد وترك  الشرك الذي هو مدار السعادة، وبتركه حصول الشقاوة، وفي هذا دليل على أن  اليهود وغيرهم ممن ليس على ملة إبراهيم مشركون غير موحدين، ولما أمرهم  باتباع ملة إبراهيم في التوحيد وترك الشرك أمرهم باتباعه بتعظيم بيته  الحرام بالحج وغيره، فقال:* 
*    إِنَّ أَوَّلَ بَيْتٍ وُضِعَ لِلنَّاسِ لَلَّذِي بِبَكَّةَ مُبَارَكًا وَهُدًى لِلْعَالَمِينَ     (96)    فِيهِ آيَاتٌ بَيِّنَاتٌ مَقَامُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمَنْ دَخَلَهُ كَانَ  آمِنًا وَلِلَّهِ عَلَى النَّاسِ حِجُّ الْبَيْتِ مَنِ اسْتَطَاعَ إِلَيْهِ  سَبِيلا وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ     (97)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى عن شرف هذا البيت الحرام، وأنه أول بيت وضعه الله للناس،  يتعبدون فيه لربهم فتغفر أوزارهم، وتقال عثارهم، ويحصل لهم به من الطاعات  والقربات ما ينالون به رضى ربهم والفوز بثوابه والنجاة من عقابه، ولهذا  قال: ( مباركا) أي: فيه البركة الكثيرة في المنافع الدينية والدنيوية كما  قال تعالى (     لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ     عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الأَنْعَامِ  )  ( وهدى للعالمين) والهدى نوعان: هدى في المعرفة، وهدى في العمل، فالهدى في  العمل ظاهر، وهو ما جعل الله فيه من أنواع التعبدات المختصة به، وأما هدى  العلم فبما يحصل لهم بسببه من العلم بالحق بسبب الآيات البينات التي ذكر  الله تعالى في قوله ( فيه آيات بينات) أي: أدلة واضحات، وبراهين قاطعات على  أنواع من العلوم الإلهية والمطالب العالية، كالأدلة على توحيده ورحمته  وحكمته وعظمته وجلاله وكمال علمه وسعة جوده، وما مَنَّ به على أوليائه  وأنبيائه، فمن الآيات   < 1-139 >    ( مقام إبراهيم) يحتمل أن المراد به المقام المعروف وهو الحجر الذي كان  يقوم عليه الخليل لبنيان الكعبة لما ارتفع البنيان، وكان ملصقا في جدار  الكعبة، فلما كان عمر رضي الله عنه وضعه في مكانه الموجود فيه الآن، والآية  فيه قيل أثر قدمي إبراهيم، قد أثرت في الصخرة وبقي ذلك الأثر إلى أوائل  هذه الأمة، وهذا من خوارق العادات، وقيل إن الآية فيه ما أودعه الله في  القلوب من تعظيمه وتكريمه وتشريفه واحترامه، ويحتمل أن المراد بمقام  إبراهيم أنه مفرد مضاف يراد به مقاماته في مواضع المناسك كلها، فيكون على  هذا جميع أجزاء الحج ومفرداته آيات بينات، كالطواف والسعي ومواضعها،  والوقوف بعرفة ومزدلفة، والرمي، وسائر الشعائر، والآية في ذلك ما جعله الله  في القلوب من تعظيمها واحترامها وبذل نفائس النفوس والأموال في الوصول  إليها وتحمل كل مشقة لأجلها، وما في ضمنها من الأسرار البديعة والمعاني  الرفيعة، وما في أفعالها من الحكم والمصالح التي يعجز الخلق عن إحصاء  بعضها، ومن الآيات البينات فيها أن من دخله كان آمنا شرعا وقدرا، فالشرع قد  أمر الله رسوله إبراهيم ثم رسوله محمد باحترامه وتأمين من دخله، وأن لا  يهاج، حتى إن التحريم في ذلك شمل صيودها وأشجارها ونباتها، وقد استدل بهذه  الآية من ذهب من العلماء أن من جنى جناية خارج الحرم ثم لجأ إليه أنه يأمن  ولا يقام عليه الحد حتى يخرج منه، وأما تأمينها قدرا فلأن الله تعالى  بقضائه وقدره وضع في النفوس حتى نفوس المشركين به الكافرين بربهم احترامه،  حتى إن الواحد منهم مع شدة حميتهم ونعرتهم وعدم احتمالهم للضيم يجد أحدهم  قاتل أبيه في الحرم فلا يهيجه، ومن جعله حرما أن كل من أراده بسوء فلا بد  أن يعاقبه عقوبة عاجلة، كما فعل بأصحاب الفيل وغيرهم، وقد رأيت لابن القيم  هاهنا كلاما حسنا أحببت إيراده لشدة الحاجة إليه قال فائدة: ( ولله على  الناس حج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا) "حج البيت"مبتدأ وخبره في أحد  المجرورين قبله، والذي يقتضيه المعنى أن يكون في قوله: "على الناس"لأنه  وجوب، والوجوب يقتضي "على"ويجوز أن يكون في قوله: "ولله"لأنه متضمن الوجوب  والاستحقاق، ويرجح هذا التقدير أن الخبر محط الفائدة وموضعها، وتقديمه في  هذا الباب في نية التأخير، فكان الأحسن أن يكون "ولله على الناس" .ويرجح  الوجه الأول بأن يقال قوله: "حج البيت على الناس"أكثر استعمالا في باب  الوجوب من أن يقال: "حج البيت لله"أي: حق واجب لله، فتأمله. وعلى هذا ففي  تقديم المجرور الأول وليس بخبر فائدتان: إحداهما: أنه اسم للموجب للحج،  فكان أحق بالتقديم من ذكر الوجوب، فتضمنت الآية ثلاثة أمور مرتبة بحسب  الوقائع: أحدها: الموجب لهذا الفرض فبدأ بذكره، والثاني: مؤدي الواجب وهو  المفترض عليه وهم الناس، والثالث: النسبة، والحق المتعلق به إيجابا وبهم  وجوبا وأداء، وهو الحج.* 
*والفائدة الثانية: أن الاسم المجرور من حيث كان اسما لله سبحانه، وجب  الاهتمام بتقديمه تعظيما لحرمة هذا الواجب الذي أوجبه، وتخويفا من تضييعه،  إذ ليس ما أوجبه الله سبحانه بمثابة ما يوجبه غيره.* 
*وأما قوله: "مَنْ"فهي بدل، وقد استهوى طائفة من الناس القول بأنها فاعل  بالمصدر، كأنه قال: أن يحج البيت من استطاع إليه سبيلا وهذا القول يضعف من  وجوه، منها: أن الحج فرض عين، ولو كان معنى الآية ما ذكره لأفهم فرض  الكفاية، لأنه إذا حج المستطيعون برئت ذمم غيرهم، لأن المعنى يؤل إلى: ولله  على الناس حج البيت مستطيعهم، فإذا أدى المستطيعون الواجب لم يبق واجبا  على غير المستطيعين، وليس الأمر كذلك، بل الحج فرض عين على كل أحد، حج  المستطيعون أو قعدوا، ولكن الله سبحانه عذر غير المستطيع بعجزه عن أداء  الواجب، فلا يؤاخذه به ولا يطالبه بأدائه، فإذا حج سقط الفرض عن نفسه، وليس  حج المستطيعين بمسقط الفرض عن العاجزين، وإذا أردت زيادة إيضاح، فإذا قلت:  واجب على أهل هذه الناحية أن يجاهد منهم الطائفة المستطيعون للجهاد، فإذا  جاهدت تلك الطائفة انقطع تعلق الوجوب في غيرهم، وإذا قلت واجب على الناس  كلهم أن يجاهد منهم المستطيع، كان الوجوب متعلقا بالجميع وعذر العاجز  بعجزه، ففي نظم الآية على هذا الوجه دون أن يقال: ولله حج البيت على  المستطيعين، هذه النكتة البديعة فتأملها.* 
*الوجه الثاني: أن إضافة المصدر إلى الفاعل إذا وجد أولى من إضافته إلى  المفعول ولا يعدل عن هذا الأصل إلا بدليل منقول، فلو كان من هو الفاعل  لأضيف المصدر إليه فكان يقال: "ولله على الناس حج مَنْ استطاع"وحمله على   < 1-140 >    باب "يعجبني ضرب زيد عمرا"وفيما يفصل فيه بين المصدر وفاعله المضاف إليه  بالمفعول والظرف حمل على المكتوب المرجوح، وهي قراءة ابن عامر ( قتل  أولادهم شركائهم )، فلا يصار إليه.وإذا ثبت أن "من"بدل بعض من كل وجب أن  يكون في الكلام ضمير يعود إلى "الناس"كأنه قيل: من استطاع منهم، وحذف هذا  الضمير في أكثر الكلام لا يحسن، وحسنه هاهنا أمور منها: أن "من"واقعة على  من لا يعقل، كالاسم المبدل منه فارتبطت به، ومنها: أنها موصولة بما هو أخص  من الاسم الأول، ولو كانت الصلة أعم لقبح حذف الضمير العائد، ومثال ذلك إذا  قلت: رأيت إخوتك من ذهب إلى السوق منهم، كان قبيحا، لأن الذاهب إلى السوق  أعم من الإخوة، وكذلك لو قلت: البس الثياب ما حسن وجمل، يريد منها، ولم  يذكر الضمير كان أبعد في الجواز، لأن لفظ ما حسن أعم من الثياب.* 
*وباب البعض من الكل أن يكون أخص من المبدل منه، فإذا كان أعم وأضفته  إلى ضمير أو قيدته بضمير يعود إلى الأول ارتفع العموم وبقي الخصوص، ومما  حسن حذف المضاف في هذه أيضا مع ما تقدم طول الكلام بالصلة والموصول.* 
*وأما المجرور من قوله"لله"فيحتمل وجهين: أحدهما: أن يكون في موضع من  سبيل، كأنه نعت نكرة قدم عليها، لأنه لو تأخر لكان في موضع النعت لسبيل،  والثاني: أن يكون متعلقا بسبيل، فإن قلت: كيف يتعلق به وليس فيه معنى  الفعل؟ قيل: السبيل لما كان عبارة هاهنا عن الموصل إلى البيت من قوت وزاد  ونحوهما، كان فيه رائحة الفعل، ولم يقصد به السبيل الذي هو الطريق، فصلح  تعلق المجرور به، واقتضى حسن النظم وإعجاز اللفظ تقديم المجرور وإن كان  موضعه التأخير، لأنه ضمير يعود على البيت، والبيت هو المقصود به الاعتناء،  وهم يقدمون في كلامهم ما هم به أهم وببيانه أعني هذا تقرير السهيلي، وهذا  بعيد جدا بل الصواب في متعلق الجار والمجرور وجه آخر أحسن من هذين، ولا  يليق بالآية سواه، وهو الوجوب المفهوم من قوله "على الناس"أي: يجب لله على  الناس الحج، فهو حق واجب لله، وأما تعليقه بالسبيل وجعله حالا منها، ففي  غاية البعد فتأمله، ولا يكاد يخطر بالبال من الآية، وهذا كما تقول: لله  عليك الصلاة والزكاة والصيام.* 
*ومن فوائد الآية وأسرارها أنه سبحانه إذا ذكر ما يوجبه ويحرمه يذكره  بلفظ الأمر والنهي، وهو الأكثر، وبلفظ الإيجاب والكتابة والتحريم نحو  (     كُتِبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الصِّيَامُ  )  (     حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ  )  (     قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ    )  وفي الحج أتى بهذا اللفظ الدال على تأكد الوجوب من عشرة أوجه، أحدها أنه  قدم اسمه تعالى وأدخل عليه لام الاستحقاق والاختصاص ثم ذكر من أوجبه عليهم  بصيغة العموم الداخلة عليها حرف على أبدل منه أهل الاستطاعة، ثم نكر السبيل  في سياق الشرط إيذانا بأنه يجب الحج على أي: سبيل تيسرت، من قوت أو مال،  فعلق الوجوب بحصول ما يسمى سبيلا ثم أتبع ذلك بأعظم التهديد بالكفر فقال (  ومن كفر) أي: لعدم التزامه هذا الواجب وتركه ثم عظم الشأن وأكد الوعيد  بإخباره ما يستغنى به عنه، والله تعالى هو الغني الحميد، ولا حاجة به إلى  حج أحد، وإنما في ذكر استغنائه عنه هنا من الإعلام بمقته له وسخطه عليه  وإعراضه بوجهه عنه ما هو أعظم التهديد وأبلغه، ثم أكد ذلك بذكر اسم  "العالمين"عموم  ا، ولم يقل: فإن الله غني عنه، لأنه إذا كان غنيا عن  العالمين كلهم فله الغنى الكامل التام من كل وجه بكل اعتبار، فكان أدل لعظم  مقته لتارك حقه الذي أوجبه عليه، ثم أكد هذا المعنى بأداة "إن"الدالة على  التأكيد، فهذه عشرة أوجه تقتضي تأكد هذا الفرض العظيم.* 
*وتأمل سر البدل في الآية المقتضي لذكر الإسناد مرتين، مرة بإسناده إلى  عموم الناس، ومرة بإسناده إلى خصوص المستطيعين، وهذا من فوائد البدل تقوية  المعنى وتأكيده بتكرر الإسناد ولهذا كان في نية تكرار العامل وإعادته.* 
*ثم تأمل ما في الآية من الإيضاح بعد الإبهام والتفصيل بعد الإجمال،  وكيف تضمن ذلك إيراد الكلام في صورتين وخلتين، اعتناء به وتأكيد لشأنه، ثم  تأمل كيف افتتح هذا الإيجاب بذكر محاسن البيت وعظم شأنه بما تدعوا النفوس  إلى قصده وحجه وان لم يطلب ذلك منها، فقال: ( إن أول بيت) إلخ، فوصفه بخمس  صفات: أحدها كونه أسبق بيوت العالم وضع في الأرض، الثاني: أنه مبارك،  والبركة كثرة الخير ودوامه، وليس في بيوت العالم أبرك منه ولا أكثر خيرا  ولا أدوم ولا أنفع للخلائق، الثالث: أنه هدى، ووصفه بالمصدر نفسه مبالغة،  حتى كأنه نفس الهدى، الرابع ما تضمن من الآيات البينات التي تزيد على  أربعين آية، الخامس: الأمن الحاصل لداخله، وفي وصفه بهذه الصفات دون إيجاب  قصده ما يبعث النفوس على حجه وإن شطت بالزائرين الديار وتناءت بهم الأقطار،  ثم أتبع ذلك بصريح الوجوب المؤكد بتلك التأكيدات، وهذا يدل على الاعتناء  منه سبحانه لهذا البيت العظيم، والتنويه بذكره، والتعظيم لشأنه، والرفعة من  قدره، ولو لم يكن له شرف إلا إضافته إياه إلى نفسه بقوله      وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ       لكفى بهذه الإضافة فضلا وشرفا، وهذه الإضافة هي التي أقبلت بقلوب العالمين  إليه، وسلبت نفوسهم حباله وشوقا إلى رؤيته، فهذه المثابة للمحبين يثوبون  إليه ولا يقضون منه وطرا أبدا، كلما ازدادوا له زيارة ازدادوا له حبا وإليه  اشتياقا، فلا الوصال يشفيهم ولا البعاد يسليهم، كما قيل:* 
*   < 1-141 >  * 
*  أطــوف بـه والنفس بعـد مشـوقة  * 
* 
*
*  إليـه وهـل بعــد الطــواف تداني  * 

*  وألثـم منـه الـركـن أطلـب برد ما  * 
* 
*
*  بقلبـي مـن شــوق ومـن هيمـان  * 

*  فـواللـه مــا ازداد إلا صبــابـة  * 
* 
*
*  ولا القــلــب إلا كــثرة الخفقـان  * 

*  فيــا جنـة المـأوى ويا غاية المنى  * 
* 
*
*  ويـا منيتـي مـن دون كـل أمــان  * 

*  أبـت غلبــات الشــوق إلا تقـربا  * 
* 
*
*  إليــك فمــا لـي بالبـعـاد يـدان  * 

*  ومــا كـان صـدى عنك صد ملالة  * 
* 
*
*  ولـي شــاهد مـن مقلتـي ولسـان  * 

*  دعـوت اصطبـاري عنك بعدك والبكا  * 
* 
*
*  فلبـى البكـا والصـبر عنـك عصاني  * 

*  وقــد زعمـوا أن المـحـب إذا نأى  * 
* 
*
*  سـيبلى هــواه بعـد طــول زمان  * 

*  ولــو كـان هـذا الزعم حقا لكان ذا  * 
* 
*
*  دواء الهـوى فـي النـاس كـل زمان  * 

*  بـلى إنــه يبـلـى والهـوى عـلى  * 
* 
*
*  حالــه  لم يبلــه الملـــوان * 

*  وهـذا محــب قـاده الشوق والهوى  * 
* 
*
*  بغـــير زمــام قـائد وعنـــان  * 

*  أتـاك عــلى بعد المـزار ولو ونت  * 
* 
*
*  مطيتــه جـــاءت بـه القـدمـان  * 


*انتهى كلامه رحمه الله تعالى.* 
*   قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا تَعْمَلُونَ     (98)    قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لِمَ تَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ مَنْ  آمَنَ تَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَأَنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءُ وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ  عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ     (99)    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ يَرُدُّوكُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ كَافِرِينَ     (100)   .  
*
*يوبخ تعالى أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى على كفرهم بآيات الله  التي أنزلها الله على رسله، التي جعلها رحمة لعباده يهتدون بها إليه،  ويستدلون بها على جميع المطالب المهمة والعلوم النافعة، فهؤلاء الكفرة  جمعوا بين الكفر بها وصد من آمن بالله عنها وتحريفها وتعويجها عما جعلت له،  وهم شاهدون بذلك عالمون بأن ما فعلوه أعظم الكفر الموجب لأعظم العقوبة      الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ زِدْنَاهُمْ عَذَابًا فَوْقَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا كَانُوا يُفْسِدُونَ     فلهذا توعدهم هنا بقوله:      وَمَا اللَّهُ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ     بل محيط بأعمالكم   ونياتكم ومكركم السيء، فمجازيكم عليه أشر الجزاء لما توعدهم ووبخهم عطف  برحمته وجوده وإحسانه وحذر عباده المؤمنين منهم لئلا يمكروا بهم من حيث لا  يشعرون، فقال: ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا إن تطيعوا فريقا من الذين أوتوا  الكتاب يردوكم بعد إيمانكم كافرين) وذلك لحسدهم وبغيهم عليكم، وشدة حرصهم  على ردكم عن دينكم، كما قال تعالى:       وَدَّ كَثِيرٌ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَوْ يَرُدُّونَكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ  إِيمَانِكُمْ كُفَّارًا حَسَدًا مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِهِمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا  تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ       .  
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (63)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(98)الى الأية(108)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

        وَكَيْفَ تَكْفُرُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ  وَفِيكُمْ رَسُولُهُ وَمَنْ يَعْتَصِمْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ هُدِيَ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     (101)   . 
    ثم ذكر تعالى السبب الأعظم والموجب الأكبر لثبات المؤمنين على إيمانهم،  وعدم تزلزلهم عن إيقانهم، وأن ذلك من أبعد الأشياء، فقال: ( وكيف تكفرون  وأنتم تتلى عليكم آيات الله وفيكم رسوله ) أي: الرسول بين أظهركم يتلو  عليكم آيات ربكم كل وقت، وهي الآيات البينات التي توجب القطع بموجبها  والجزم بمقتضاها وعدم الشك فيما دلت عليه بوجه من الوجوه، خصوصا والمبين  لها أفضل الخلق وأعلمهم وأفصحهم وأنصحهم وأرأفهم بالمؤمنين، الحريص على  هداية الخلق وإرشادهم بكل طريق يقدر عليه، فصلوات الله وسلامه عليه، فلقد  نصح وبلغ البلاغ المبين، فلم يبق في نفوس القائلين مقالا ولم يترك لجائل في  طلب الخير مجالا ثم أخبر أن من اعتصم به فتوكل عليه وامتنع بقوته ورحمته  عن كل شر، واستعان به على كل خير ( فقد هدي إلى صراط مستقيم ) موصل له إلى  غاية المرغوب، لأنه جمع بين اتباع الرسول في أقواله وأفعاله وأحواله وبين  الاعتصام بالله. 
       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ     (102)        وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ  قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى  شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ     (103)   . 
  هذا أمر من الله لعباده المؤمنين أن يتقوه حق تقواه، وأن يستمروا على  ذلك ويثبتوا عليه ويستقيموا إلى الممات، فإن من عاش على شيء مات عليه، فمن  كان في حال صحته ونشاطه وإمكانه مداوما لتقوى ربه وطاعته، منيبا إليه على  الدوام، ثبته الله عند موته ورزقه حسن الخاتمة، وتقوى الله حق تقواه كما  قال ابن مسعود: وهو أن يُطاع فلا يُعصى، ويُذكر فلا ينسى، ويشكر فلا يكفر،  وهذه الآية بيان لما يستحقه تعالى من التقوى، وأما ما يجب على العبد منها،  فكما قال تعالى:      فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ       وتفاصيل التقوى المتعلقة بالقلب والجوارح كثيرة جدا، يجمعها   < 1-142 >    فعل ما أمر الله به وترك كل ما نهى الله عنه، ثم أمرهم تعالى بما يعينهم  على التقوى وهو الاجتماع والاعتصام بدين الله، وكون دعوى المؤمنين واحدة  مؤتلفين غير مختلفين، فإن في اجتماع المسلمين على دينهم، وائتلاف قلوبهم  يصلح دينهم وتصلح دنياهم وبالاجتماع يتمكنون من كل أمر من الأمور، ويحصل  لهم من المصالح التي تتوقف على الائتلاف ما لا يمكن عدها، من التعاون على  البر والتقوى، كما أن بالافتراق والتعادي يختل نظامهم وتنقطع روابطهم ويصير  كل واحد يعمل ويسعى في شهوة نفسه، ولو أدى إلى الضرر العام، ثم ذكرهم  تعالى نعمته وأمرهم بذكرها فقال: ( واذكروا نعمت الله عليكم إذ كنتم أعداء )  يقتل بعضكم بعضا، ويأخذ بعضكم مال بعض، حتى إن القبيلة يعادي بعضهم بعضا،  وأهل البلد الواحد يقع بينهم التعادي والاقتتال، وكانوا في شر عظيم، وهذه  حالة العرب قبل بعثة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلما بعثه الله وآمنوا به  واجتمعوا على الإسلام وتآلفت قلوبهم على الإيمان كانوا كالشخص الواحد، من  تآلف قلوبهم وموالاة بعضهم لبعض، ولهذا قال: ( فألف بين قلوبكم فأصبحتم  بنعمته إخوانا وكنتم على شفا حفرة من النار ) أي: قد استحقيتم النار ولم  يبق بينكم وبينها إلا أن تموتوا فتدخلوها ( فأنقذكم منها ) بما مَنَّ عليكم  من الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته ) أي:  يوضحها ويفسرها، ويبين لكم الحق من الباطل، والهدى من الضلال ( لعلكم  تهتدون ) بمعرفة الحق والعمل به، وفي هذه الآية ما يدل أن الله يحب من  عباده أن يذكروا نعمته بقلوبهم وألسنتهم ليزدادوا شكرا له ومحبة، وليزيدهم  من فضله وإحسانه، وإن من أعظم ما يذكر من نعمه نعمة الهداية إلى الإسلام،  واتباع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم واجتماع كلمة المسلمين وعدم تفرقها. 
       وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ     (104)        وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ تَفَرَّقُوا وَاخْتَلَفُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ     (105)   . 
  أي: وليكن منكم أيها المؤمنون الذين مَنَّ الله عليهم بالإيمان  والاعتصام بحبله ( أمة ) أي: جماعة ( يدعون إلى الخير ) وهو اسم جامع لكل  ما يقرب إلى الله ويبعد من سخطه ( ويأمرون بالمعروف ) وهو ما عرف بالعقل  والشرع حسنه ( وينهون عن المنكر ) وهو ما عرف بالشرع والعقل قبحه، وهذا  إرشاد من الله للمؤمنين أن يكون منهم جماعة متصدية للدعوة إلى سبيله وإرشاد  الخلق إلى دينه، ويدخل في ذلك العلماء المعلمون للدين، والوعاظ الذين  يدعون أهل الأديان إلى الدخول في دين الإسلام، ويدعون المنحرفين إلى  الاستقامة، والمجاهدون في سبيل الله، والمتصدون لتفقد أحوال الناس وإلزامهم  بالشرع كالصلوات الخمس والزكاة والصوم والحج وغير ذلك من شرائع الإسلام،  وكتفقد المكاييل والموازين وتفقد أهل الأسواق ومنعهم من الغش والمعاملات  الباطلة، وكل هذه الأمور من فروض الكفايات كما تدل عليه الآية الكريمة في  قوله ( ولتكن منكم أمة ) إلخ أي: لتكن منكم جماعة يحصل المقصود بهم في هذه  الأشياء المذكورة، ومن المعلوم المتقرر أن الأمر بالشيء أمر به وبما لا يتم  إلا به فكل ما تتوقف هذه الأشياء عليه فهو مأمور به، كالاستعداد للجهاد  بأنواع العدد التي يحصل بها نكاية الأعداء وعز الإسلام، وتعلم العلم الذي  يحصل به الدعوة إلى الخير وسائلها ومقاصدها، وبناء المدارس للإرشاد والعلم،  ومساعدة النواب ومعاونتهم على تنفيذ الشرع في الناس بالقول والفعل والمال،  وغير ذلك مما تتوقف هذه الأمور عليه، وهذه الطائفة المستعدة للدعوة إلى  الخير والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر هم خواص المؤمنين، ولهذا قال تعالى  عنهم: ( وأولئك هم المفلحون ) الفائزون بالمطلوب، الناجون من المرهوب، ثم  نهاهم عن التشبه بأهل الكتاب في تفرقهم واختلافهم، فقال: ( ولا تكونوا  كالذين تفرقوا واختلفوا ) ومن العجائب أن اختلافهم ( من بعد ما جاءهم  البينات ) الموجبة لعدم التفرق والاختلاف، فهم أولى من غيرهم بالاعتصام  بالدين، فعكسوا القضية مع علمهم بمخالفتهم أمر الله، فاستحقوا العقاب  البليغ، ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وأولئك لهم عذاب عظيم ) . 
       يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ  اسْوَدَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ أَكَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا  الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ     (106)        وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (107)        تِلْكَ آيَاتُ اللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَمَا اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ ظُلْمًا لِلْعَالَمِينَ     (108)   . 
  يخبر تعالى عن حال يوم القيامة وما فيه من آثار الجزاء بالعدل والفضل،  ويتضمن ذلك الترغيب والترهيب الموجب للخوف والرجاء فقال: ( يوم تبيض وجوه )  وهي وجوه أهل السعادة والخير، أهل الائتلاف والاعتصام بحبل الله ( وتسود  وجوه ) وهي وجوه أهل الشقاوة والشر، أهل الفرقة والاختلاف، هؤلاء اسودت  وجوههم بما في قلوبهم من الخزي والهوان والذلة والفضيحة، وأولئك ابيضت  وجوههم، لما في قلوبهم من البهجة   < 1-143 >   والسرور والنعيم والحبور الذي ظهرت آثاره على وجوههم كما قال تعالى:      وَلَقَّاهُمْ نَضْرَةً وَسُرُورًا       نضرة في وجوههم وسرورا في قلوبهم، وقال تعالى:      وَالَّذِينَ كَسَبُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ جَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ بِمِثْلِهَا وَتَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ      ،      كَأَنَّمَا أُغْشِيَتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ قِطَعًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِمًا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ       ( فأما الذين اسودت وجوههم ) فيقال لهم على وجه التوبيخ والتقريع: (  أكفرتم بعد إيمانكم ) أي: كيف آثرتم الكفر والضلال على الإيمان والهدى؟  وكيف تركتم سبيل الرشاد وسلكتم طريق الغي؟ ( فذوقوا العذاب بما كنتم تكفرون  ) فليس يليق بكم إلا النار، ولا تستحقون إلا الخزي والفضيحة والعار. 
   ( وأما الذين ابيضت وجوههم ) فيهنئون أكمل تهنئة ويبشرون أعظم بشارة،  وذلك أنهم يبشرون بدخول الجنات ورضى ربهم ورحمته ( ففي رحمة الله هم فيها  خالدون ) وإذا كانوا خالدين في الرحمة، فالجنة أثر من آثار رحمته تعالى،  فهم خالدون فيها بما فيها من النعيم المقيم والعيش السليم، في جوار أرحم  الراحمين، لما بين الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأحكام الأمرية  والأحكام الجزائية قال: ( تلك آيات الله نتلوها ) أي: نقصها ( عليك بالحق )  لأن أوامره ونواهيه مشتملة على الحكمة والرحمة وثوابها وعقابها، كذلك  مشتمل على الحكمة والرحمة والعدل الخالي من الظلم، ولهذا قال: ( وما الله  يريد ظلما للعالمين ) نفى إرادته ظلمهم فضلا عن كونه يفعل ذلك فلا ينقص  أحدا شيئا من حسناته، ولا يزيد في ظلم الظالمين، بل يجازيهم بأعمالهم فقط،  ثم قال تعالى: 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (64)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(109)الى الأية(115)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


**   وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ     (109)   . 
أي:  هو المالك لما في السماوات وما في الأرض، الذي خلقهم ورزقهم ويتصرف فيهم  بقدره وقضائه، وفي شرعه وأمره، وإليه يرجعون يوم القيامة فيجازيهم بأعمالهم  حسنها وسيئها.* 

*   كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلَوْ آمَنَ  أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ مِنْهُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ  وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ     (110)    لَنْ يَضُرُّوكُمْ إِلا أَذًى وَإِنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ يُوَلُّوكُمُ الأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لا يُنْصَرُونَ     (111)    ضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الذِّلَّةُ أَيْنَ مَا ثُقِفُوا إِلا بِحَبْلٍ مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَحَبْلٍ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَبَاءُوا بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَضُرِبَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَسْكَنَةُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا  يَكْفُرُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَيَقْتُلُونَ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ  ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ     (112)   .* 

*يمدح تعالى هذه الأمة ويخبر أنها خير الأمم التي أخرجها الله للناس،  وذلك بتكميلهم لأنفسهم بالإيمان المستلزم للقيام بكل ما أمر الله به،  وبتكميلهم لغيرهم بالأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر المتضمن دعوة الخلق إلى  الله وجهادهم على ذلك وبذل المستطاع في ردهم عن ضلالهم وغيهم وعصيانهم،  فبهذا كانوا خير أمة أخرجت للناس، لما كانت الآية السابقة وهي قوله:      وَلْتَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أُمَّةٌ يَدْعُونَ إِلَى الْخَيْرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ      أمرا منه تعالى لهذه الأمة، والأمر قد يمتثله المأمور ويقوم به، وقد لا  يقوم به، أخبر في هذه الآية أن الأمة قد قامت بما أمرها الله بالقيام به،  وامتثلت أمر ربها واستحقت الفضل على سائر الأمم      وَلَوْ آمَنَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ       وفي هذا من دعوته بلطف الخطاب ما يدعوهم إلى الإيمان، ولكن لم يؤمن منهم  إلا قليل، وأكثرهم الفاسقون الخارجون عن طاعة الله المعادون لأولياء الله  بأنواع العداوة، ولكن من لطف الله بعباده المؤمنين أنه رد كيدهم في نحورهم،  فليس على المؤمنين منهم ضرر في أديانهم ولا أبدانهم، وإنما غاية ما يصلون  إليه من الأذى أذية الكلام التي لا سبيل إلى السلامة منها من كل معادي، فلو  قاتلوا المؤمنين لولوا الأدبار فرارا ثم تستمر هزيمتهم ويدوم ذلهم ولا هم  ينصرون في وقت من الأوقات، ولهذا أخبر تعالى أنه عاقبهم بالذلة في بواطنهم  والمسكنة على ظواهرهم، فلا يستقرون ولا يطمئنون ( إلا بحبل ) أي: عهد ( من  الله وحبل من الناس ) فلا يكون اليهود إلا تحت أحكام المسلمين وعهدهم، تؤخذ  منهم الجزية ويستذلون، أو تحت أحكام النصارى وقد ( باءوا ) مع ذلك ( بغضب  من الله ) وهذا أعظم العقوبات، والسبب الذي أوصلهم إلى هذه الحال ذكره الله  بقوله: ( ذلك بأنهم كانوا يكفرون بآيات الله ) التي أنزلها الله على رسوله  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الموجبة لليقين والإيمان، فكفروا بها بغيا وعنادا  ( ويقتلون الأنبياء بغير حق ) أي: يقابلون أنبياء الله الذين يحسنون إليهم  أعظم إحسان بأشر مقابلة، وهو القتل، فهل بعد هذه الجراءة والجناية شيء  أعظم منها، وذلك كله بسبب عصيانهم واعتدائهم، فهو الذي جرأهم على الكفر  بالله وقتل أنبياء الله، ثم قال تعالى:* 

*    لَيْسُوا سَوَاءً مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ أُمَّةٌ قَائِمَةٌ يَتْلُونَ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ آنَاءَ اللَّيْلِ وَهُمْ يَسْجُدُونَ     (113)    يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَيَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ  وَأُولَئِكَ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ     (114)    وَمَا يَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَلَنْ يُكْفَرُوهُ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُتَّقِينَ     (115)   .* 

*لما بين تعالى الفرقة الفاسقة من أهل الكتاب وبين أفعالهم وعقوباتهم،   < 1-144 >  * 
*بين هاهنا الأمة المستقيمة، وبين أفعالها وثوابها، فأخبر أنهم لا  يستوون عنده، بل بينهم من الفرق ما لا يمكن وصفه، فأما تلك الطائفة الفاسقة  فقد مضى وصفهم، وأما هؤلاء المؤمنون، فقال تعالى منهم ( أمة قائمة ) أي:  مستقيمة على دين الله، قائمة بما ألزمها الله به من المأمورات، ومن ذلك  قيامها بالصلاة ( يتلون آيات الله آناء الليل وهم يسجدون ) وهذا بيان  لصلاتهم في أوقات الليل وطول تهجدهم وتلاوتهم لكتاب ربهم وإيثارهم الخضوع  والركوع والسجود له.* 
* ( يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر ) أي: كإيمان المؤمنين إيمانا يوجب لهم  الإيمان بكل نبي أرسله، وكل كتاب أنزله الله، وخص الإيمان باليوم الآخر لأن  الإيمان الحقيقي باليوم الآخر يحث المؤمن به على ما يقر به إلى الله،  ويثاب عليه في ذلك اليوم، وترك كل ما يعاقب عليه في ذلك اليوم ( ويأمرون  بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر ) فحصل منهم تكميل أنفسهم بالإيمان ولوازمه،  وتكميل غيرهم بأمرهم بكل خير، ونهيهم عن كل شر، ومن ذلك حثهم أهل دينهم  وغيرهم على الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم وصفهم بالهمم العالية ( و  ) أنهم ( يسارعون في الخيرات ) أي: يبادرون إليها فينتهزون الفرصة فيها،  ويفعلونها في أول وقت إمكانها، وذلك من شدة رغبتهم في الخير ومعرفتهم  بفوائده وحسن عوائده، فهؤلاء الذين وصفهم الله بهذه الصفات الجميلة  والأفعال الجليلة ( من الصالحين ) الذين يدخلهم الله في رحمته ويتغمدهم  بغفرانه وينيلهم من فضله وإحسانه، وأنهم مهما فعلوا ( من خير ) قليلا كان  أو كثيرا ( فلن يكفروه ) أي: لن يحرموه ويفوتوا أجره، بل يثيبهم الله على  ذلك أكمل ثواب، ولكن الأعمال ثوابها تبع لما يقوم بقلب صاحبها من الإيمان  والتقوى، فلهذا قال ( والله عليم بالمتقين ) كما قال تعالى: ( إنما يتقبل  الله من المتقين ) . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (65)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(116)الى الأية(121)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


       إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا  أَوْلادُهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ  فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (116)        مَثَلُ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَثَلِ رِيحٍ  فِيهَا صِرٌّ أَصَابَتْ حَرْثَ قَوْمٍ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  فَأَهْلَكَتْهُ وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ  يَظْلِمُونَ     (117)   . 
  يخبر تعالى أن الذين كفروا لن تغني عنهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم من الله  شيئا، أي: لا تدفع عنهم شيئا من عذاب الله، ولا تجدي عليهم شيئا من ثواب  الله، كما قال تعالى:      وَمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُكُمْ بِالَّتِي تُقَرِّبُكُمْ عِنْدَنَا زُلْفَى إِلا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا      بل تكون أموالهم وأولادهم زادا لهم إلى النار، وحجة عليهم في زيادة نعم  الله عليهم، تقتضي منهم شكرها، ويعاقبون على عدم القيام بها وعلى كفرها،  ولهذا قال: ( أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون ) . 
  ثم ضرب مثلا لما ينفقه الكفار من أموالهم التي يصدون بها عن سبيل الله  ويستعينون بها على إطفاء نور الله، بأنها تبطل وتضمحل، كمن زرع زرعا يرجو  نتيجته ويؤمل إدراك ريعه، فبينما هو كذلك إذ أصابته ريح فيها صر، أي: برد  شديد محرق، فأهلكت زرعه، ولم يحصل له إلا التعب والعناء وزيادة الأسف،  فكذلك هؤلاء الكفار الذين قال الله فيهم:       إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّوا عَنْ  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَسَيُنْفِقُونَ  هَا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً  ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ       ( وما ظلمهم الله ) بإبطال أعمالهم ( ولكن ) كانوا ( أنفسهم يظلمون ) حيث  كفروا بآيات الله وكذبوا رسوله وحرصوا على إطفاء نور الله، هذه الأمور هي  التي أحبطت أعمالهم وذهبت بأموالهم، ثم قال تعالى: 
       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ  لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالا وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ  مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا  لَكُمُ الآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ     (118)        هَا أَنْتُمْ أُولاءِ تُحِبُّونَهُمْ وَلا يُحِبُّونَكُمْ وَتُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالْكِتَابِ كُلِّهِ وَإِذَا لَقُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَإِذَا خَلَوْا  عَضُّوا عَلَيْكُمُ الأَنَامِلَ مِنَ الْغَيْظِ قُلْ مُوتُوا بِغَيْظِكُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ     (119)        إِنْ تَمْسَسْكُمْ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُصِبْكُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ  يَفْرَحُوا بِهَا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ  شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ     (120)   . 
  ينهى تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن يتخذوا بطانة من المنافقين من أهل الكتاب  وغيرهم يظهرونهم على سرائرهم أو يولونهم بعض الأعمال الإسلامية وذلك أنهم  هم الأعداء الذين امتلأت قلوبهم من العداوة والبغضاء فظهرت على أفواههم (  وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر ) مما يسمع منهم فلهذا ( لا يألونكم خبالا ) أي: لا  يقصرون في حصول الضرر عليكم والمشقة وعمل الأسباب التي فيها ضرركم ومساعدة  الأعداء عليكم قال الله للمؤمنين ( قد بينا لكم الآيات ) أي: التي فيها  مصالحكم الدينية والدنيوية ( لعلكم تعقلون ) فتعرفونها وتفرقون بين الصديق  والعدو، فليس كل أحد يجعل بطانة، وإنما العاقل من إذا ابتلي بمخالطة العدو  أن تكون مخالطة في ظاهره ولا يطلعه من باطنه على شيء ولو تملق له وأقسم أنه  من أوليائه. 
  قال الله مهيجا للمؤمنين على الحذر من هؤلاء المنافقين من أهل الكتاب،  ومبينا شدة عداوتهم ( ها أنتم أولاء تحبونهم ولا يحبونكم وتؤمنون بالكتاب  كله )   < 1-145 >    أي: جنس الكتب التي أنزلها الله على أنبيائه وهم لا يؤمنون بكتابكم، بل  إذا لقوكم أظهروا لكم الإيمان ( وإذا لقوكم قالوا آمنا وإذا خلوا عضوا  عليكم الأنامل ) وهي أطراف الأصابع من شدة غيظهم عليكم ( قل موتوا بغيظكم  إن الله عليم بذات الصدور ) وهذا فيه بشارة للمؤمنين أن هؤلاء الذين قصدوا  ضرركم لا يضرون إلا أنفسهم، وإن غيظهم لا يقدرون على تنفيذه، بل لا يزالون  معذبين به حتى يموتوا فيتنقلوا من عذاب الدنيا إلى عذاب الآخرة. 
   ( إن تمسسكم حسنة ) كالنصر على الأعداء وحصول الفتح والغنائم ( تسؤهم )  أي: تغمهم وتحزنهم ( وإن تصبكم سيئة يفرحوا بها وإن تصبروا وتتقوا لا  يضركم كيدهم شيئا إن الله بما يعملون محيط ) فإذا أتيتم بالأسباب التي وعد  الله عليها النصر - وهي الصبر والتقوى- لم يضركم مكرهم، بل يجعل الله مكرهم  في نحورهم لأنه محيط بهم علمه وقدرته فلا منفذ لهم عن ذلك ولا يخفى عليهم  منهم شيء. 
       وَإِذْ غَدَوْتَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ تُبَوِّئُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مَقَاعِدَ لِلْقِتَالِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (121)   .  
هذه الآيات نزلت في وقعة "أُحد" وقصتها مشهورة في السير والتواريخ،  ولعل الحكمة في ذكرها في هذا الموضع، وأدخل في أثنائها وقعة "بدر" لما أن  الله تعالى قد وعد المؤمنين أنهم إذا صبروا واتقوا نصرهم، ورد كيد الأعداء  عنهم، وكان هذا حكما عاما ووعدا صادقا لا يتخلف مع الإتيان بشرطه، فذكر  نموذجا من هذا في هاتين القصتين، وأن الله نصر المؤمنين في "بدر" لما صبروا  واتقوا، وأدال عليهم العدو لما صدر من بعضهم من الإخلال بالتقوى ما صدر،  ومن حكمة الجمع بين القصتين أن الله يحب من عباده إذا أصابهم ما يكرهون أن  يتذكروا ما يحبون، فيخف عنهم البلاء ويشكروا الله على نعمه العظيمة التي  إذا قوبلت بما ينالهم من المكروه الذي هو في الحقيقة خير لهم، كان المكروه  بالنسبة إلى المحبوب نزرا يسيرا، وقد أشار تعالى إلى هذه الحكمة في قوله      أَوَلَمَّا أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا      وحاصل قضية "أحد" وإجمالها أن المشركين لما رجع فلهم من "بدر" إلى مكة،  وذلك في سنة اثنتين من الهجرة، استعدوا بكل ما يقدرون عليه من العدد  بالأموال والرجال والعدد، حتى اجتمع عندهم من ذلك ما جزموا بحصول غرضهم  وشفاء غيظهم، ثم وجهوا من مكة للمدينة في ثلاثة آلاف مقاتل، حتى نزلوا قرب  المدينة، فخرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم هو وأصحابه بعد المراجعة  والمشاورة حتى استقر رأيهم على الخروج، وخرج في ألف، فلما ساروا قليلا رجع  عبد الله بن أبي المنافق بثلث الجيش ممن هو على مثل طريقته، وهمت طائفتان  من المؤمنين أن يرجعوا وهم بنو سلمة وبنو حارثة فثبتهم الله، فلما وصلوا  إلى أحد رتبهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في مواضعهم وأسندوا ظهورهم إلى  أحد، ورتب النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم خمسين رجلا من أصحابه في خلة في جبل  "أحد" وأمرهم أن يلزموا مكانهم ولا يبرحوا منه ليأمنوا أن يأتيهم أحد من  ظهورهم، فلما التقى المسلمون والمشركون انهزم المشركون هزيمة قبيحة وخلفوا  معسكرهم خلف ظهورهم، واتبعهم المسلمون يقتلون ويأسرون، فلما رآهم الرماة  الذين جعلهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الجبل، قال بعضهم لبعض: الغنيمة  الغنيمة، ما يقعدنا هاهنا والمشركون قد انهزموا، ووعظهم أميرهم عبد الله بن  جبير عن المعصية فلم يلتفتوا إليه، فلما أخلوا موضعهم فلم يبق فيه إلا نفر  يسير، منهم أميرهم عبد الله بن جبير، جاءت خيل المشركين من ذلك الموضع  واستدبرت المسلمين وقاتلت ساقتهم، فجال المسلمون جولة ابتلاهم الله بها  وكفر بها عنهم، وأذاقهم فيها عقوبة المخالفة، فحصل ما حصل من قتل من قتل  منهم، ثم إنهم انحازوا إلى رأس جبل "أحد" وكف الله عنهم أيدي المشركين  وانكفأوا إلى بلادهم، ودخل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه المدينة  قال الله تعالى ( وإذ غدوت من أهلك ) والغدو هاهنا مطلق الخروج، ليس المراد  به الخروج في أول النهار، لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه لم يخرجوا  إلا بعدما صلوا الجمعة ( تبوئ المؤمنين مقاعد للقتال ) أي: تنزلهم وترتبهم  كل في مقعده اللائق به، وفيها أعظم مدح للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث هو  الذي يباشر تدبيرهم وإقامتهم في مقاعد القتال، وما ذاك إلا لكمال علمه  ورأيه، وسداد نظره وعلو همته، حيث يباشر هذه الأمور بنفسه وشجاعته الكاملة  صلوات الله وسلامه عليه ( والله سميع ) لجميع المسموعات، ومنه أنه يسمع ما  يقول المؤمنون والمنافقون كل يتكلم بحسب ما في قلبه ( عليم ) بنيات العبيد،  فيجازيهم عليها أتم الجزاء، وأيضا فالله سميع عليم بكم، يكلؤكم، ويتولى  تدبير أموركم، ويؤيدكم بنصره كما قال تعالى لموسى وهارون      إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى       .  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (66)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(122)الى الأية(132)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

**
 إِذْ هَمَّتْ طَائِفَتَانِ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ تَفْشَلا وَاللَّهُ وَلِيُّهُمَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ     (122)   . 
    ومن لطفه بهم وإحسانه إليهم أنه، لما ( همت طائفتان ) من المؤمنين بالفشل  وهم بنو سلمة وبنو حارثة كما تقدم ثبتهما الله تعالى نعمة عليهما وعلى سائر  المؤمنين، فلهذا قال   < 1-146 >    ( والله وليهما ) أي: بولايته الخاصة، التي هي لطفه بأوليائه، وتوفيقهم  لما فيه صلاحهم وعصمتهم عما فيه مضرتهم، فمن توليه لهما أنهما لما هما بهذه  المعصية العظيمة وهي الفشل والفرار عن رسول الله عصمهما، لما معهما من  الإيمان كما قال تعالى:      اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ       ثم قال ( وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون ) ففيها الأمر بالتوكل الذي هو  اعتماد القلب على الله في جلب المنافع ودفع المضار، مع الثقة بالله، وأنه  بحسب إيمان العبد يكون توكله، وأن المؤمنين أولى بالتوكل على الله من  غيرهم، وخصوصا في مواطن الشدة والقتال، فإنهم مضطرون إلى التوكل والاستعانة  بربهم والاستنصار له، والتبري من حولهم وقوتهم، والاعتماد على حول الله  وقوته، فبذلك ينصرهم ويدفع عنهم البلايا والمحن، ثم قال تعالى: 
       وَلَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِبَدْرٍ وَأَنْتُمْ أَذِلَّةٌ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ     (123)        إِذْ تَقُولُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَلَنْ يَكْفِيَكُمْ أَنْ يُمِدَّكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِثَلاثَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُنْزَلِينَ     (124)        بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا  يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِخَمْسَةِ آلافٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُسَوِّمِينَ     (125)        وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلا بُشْرَى لَكُمْ وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُكُمْ  بِهِ وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَكِيمِ     (126)   . 
  وهذا امتنان منه على عباده المؤمنين، وتذكير لهم بما نصرهم به يوم بدر  وهم أذلة في قلة عَددهم وعُددهم مع كثرة عدد عدوهم وعُددهم، وكانت وقعة بدر  في السنة الثانية من الهجرة، خرج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من المدينة  بثلاث مئة وبضعة عشر من أصحابه، ولم يكن معهم إلا سبعون بعيرا وفرسان لطلب  عير لقريش قدمت من الشام، فسمع به المشركون فتجهزوا من مكة لفكاك عيرهم،  وخرجوا في زهاء ألف مقاتل مع العدة الكاملة والسلاح العام والخيل الكثيرة،  فالتقوا هم والمسلمون في ماء يقال له "بدر" بين مكة والمدينة فاقتتلوا،  ونصر الله المسلمين نصرا عظيما، فقتلوا من المشركين سبعين قتيلا من صناديد  المشركين وشجعانهم، وأسروا سبعين، واحتووا على معسكرهم ستأتي - إن شاء الله  - القصة في سورة الأنفال، فإن ذلك موضعها، ولكن الله تعالى هنا أتى بها  ليتذكر بها المؤمنون ليتقوا ربهم ويشكروه، فلهذا قال ( فاتقوا الله لعلكم  تشكرون ) لأن من اتقى ربه فقد شكره، ومن ترك التقوى فلم يشكره، إذ تقول يا  محمد للمؤمنين يوم بدر مبشرا لهم بالنصر. 
   ( ألن يكفيكم أن يمدكم ربكم بثلاثة آلاف من الملائكة منزلين * بلى إن  تصبروا وتتقوا ويأتوكم من فورهم هذا ) أي: من مقصدهم هذا، وهو وقعة بدر (  يمددكم ربكم بخمسة آلاف من الملائكة مسومين ) أي: معلمين بعلامة الشجعان،  فشرط الله لإمدادهم ثلاثة شروط: الصبر، والتقوى، وإتيان المشركين من فورهم  هذا، فهذا الوعد بإنزال الملائكة المذكورين وإمدادهم بهم، وأما وعد النصر  وقمع كيد الأعداء فشرط الله له الشرطين الأولين كما تقدم في قوله: ( وإن  تصبروا وتتقوا لا يضركم كيدهم شيئا ) . 
   ( وما جعله الله ) أي: إمداده لكم بالملائكة ( إلا بشرى ) تستبشرون  بها وتفرحون ( ولتطمئن قلوبكم به وما النصر إلا من عند الله ) فلا تعتمدوا  على ما معكم من الأسباب، بل الأسباب فيها طمأنينة لقلوبكم، وأما النصر  الحقيقي الذي لا معارض له، فهو مشيئة الله لنصر من يشاء من عباده، فإنه إن  شاء نصر من معه الأسباب كما هي سنته في خلقه، وإن شاء نصر المستضعفين  الأذلين ليبين لعباده أن الأمر كله بيديه، ومرجع الأمور إليه، ولهذا قال (  عند الله العزيز ) فلا يمتنع عليه مخلوق، بل الخلق كلهم أذلاء مدبرون تحت  تدبيره وقهره ( الحكيم ) الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وله الحكمة في إدالة  الكفار في بعض الأوقات على المسلمين إدالة غير مستقرة، قال تعالى:      ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ       . 
       لِيَقْطَعَ طَرَفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْ يَكْبِتَهُمْ فَيَنْقَلِبُوا خَائِبِينَ     (127)   . 
  يخبر تعالى أن نصره عباده المؤمنين لأحد أمرين: إما أن يقطع طرفا من  الذين كفروا، أي: جانبا منهم وركنا من أركانهم، إما بقتل، أو أسر، أو  استيلاء على بلد، أو غنيمة مال، فيقوى بذلك المؤمنون ويذل الكافرون، وذلك  لأن مقاومتهم ومحاربتهم للإسلام تتألف من أشخاصهم وسلاحهم وأموالهم وأرضهم  فبهذه الأمور تحصل منهم المقاومة والمقاتلة فقطع شيء من ذلك ذهاب لبعض  قوتهم، الأمر الثاني أن يريد الكفار بقوتهم وكثرتهم، طمعا في المسلمين،  ويمنوا أنفسهم ذلك، ويحرصوا عليه غاية الحرص، ويبذلوا قواهم وأموالهم في  ذلك، فينصر الله المؤمنين عليهم ويردهم خائبين لم ينالوا مقصودهم، بل  يرجعون بخسارة وغم وحسرة، وإذا تأملت الواقع رأيت نصر الله لعباده المؤمنين  دائرا بين هذين الأمرين، غير خارج عنهما إما نصر عليهم أو خذل لهم.   < 1-147 >   
       لَيْسَ لَكَ مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ أَوْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ أَوْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ     (128)        وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (129)   . 
  لما جرى يوم "أحد" ما جرى، وجرى على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مصائب،  رفع الله بها درجته، فشج رأسه وكسرت رباعيته، قال "كيف يفلح قوم شجوا  نبيهم" وجعل يدعو على رؤساء من المشركين مثل أبي سفيان بن حرب، وصفوان بن  أمية وسهيل بن عمرو، والحارث بن هشام، أنزل الله تعالى على رسوله نهيا له  عن الدعاء عليهم باللعنة والطرد عن رحمة الله ( ليس لك من الأمر شيء ) إنما  عليك البلاغ وإرشاد الخلق والحرص على مصالحهم، وإنما الأمر لله تعالى هو  الذي يدبر الأمور، ويهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء، فلا تدع عليهم بل أمرهم  راجع إلى ربهم، إن اقتضت حكمته ورحمته أن يتوب عليهم ويمن عليهم بالإسلام  فعل، وإن اقتضت حكمته إبقاءهم على كفرهم وعدم هدايتهم، فإنهم هم الذين  ظلموا أنفسهم وضروها وتسببوا بذلك، فعل، وقد تاب الله على هؤلاء المعينين  وغيرهم، فهداهم للإسلام رضي الله عنهم، وفي هذه الآية مما يدل على أن  اختيار الله غالب على اختيار العباد، وأن العبد وإن ارتفعت درجته وعلا قدره  قد يختار شيئا وتكون الخيرة والمصلحة في غيره، وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم ليس له من الأمر شيء فغيره من باب أولى ففيها أعظم رد على من تعلق  بالأنبياء أو غيرهم من الصالحين وغيرهم، وأن هذا شرك في العبادة، نقص في  العقل، يتركون من الأمر كله له ويدعون من لا يملك من الأمر مثقال ذرة، إن  هذا لهو الضلال البعيد، وتأمل كيف لما ذكر تعالى توبته عليهم أسند الفعل  إليه، ولم يذكر منهم سببا موجبا لذلك، ليدل ذلك على أن النعمة محض فضله على  عبده، من غير سبق سبب من العبد ولا وسيلة، ولما ذكر العذاب ذكر معه ظلمهم،  ورتبه على العذاب بالفاء المفيدة للسببية، فقال ( أو يعذبهم فإنهم ظالمون )  ليدل ذلك على كمال عدل الله وحكمته، حيث وضع العقوبة موضعها، ولم يظلم  عبده بل العبد هو الذي ظلم نفسه، ولما نفى عن رسوله أنه ليس له من الأمر  شيء قرر من الأمر له فقال ( ولله ما في السماوات وما في الأرض ) من  الملائكة والإنس والجن والحيوانات والأفلاك والجمادات كلها، وجميع ما في  السماوات والأرض، الكل ملك لله مخلوقون مدبرون متصرف فيهم تصرف المماليك،  فليس لهم مثقال ذرة من الملك، وإذا كانوا كذلك فهم دائرون بين مغفرته  وتعذيبه فيغفر لمن يشاء بأن يهديه للإسلام فيغفر شركه ويمن عليه بترك  العصيان فيغفر له ذنبه، ( ويعذب من يشاء ) بأن يكله إلى نفسه الجاهلة  الظالمة المقتضية لعمل الشر فيعمل الشر ويعذبه على ذلك، ثم ختم الآية  باسمين كريمين دالين على سعة رحمته وعموم مغفرته وسعة إحسانه وعميم إحسانه،  فقال ( والله غفور رحيم ) ففيها أعظم بشارة بأن رحمته غلبت غضبه، ومغفرته  غلبت مؤاخذته، فالآية فيها الإخبار عن حالة الخلق وأن منهم من يغفر الله له  ومنهم من يعذبه، فلم يختمها باسمين أحدهما دال على الرحمة، والثاني دال  على النقمة، بل ختمها باسمين كليهما يدل على الرحمة، فله تعالى رحمة وإحسان  سيرحم بها عباده لا تخطر ببال بشر، ولا يدرك لها وصف، فنسأله تعالى أن  يتغمدنا ويدخلنا برحمته في عباده الصالحين. 
 تم السفر الأول من هذا  التفسير المبارك بيسر من الله وإعانة، فله الحمد والشكر والثناء، وأسأله  المزيد من فضله وكرمه وإحسانه، ويليه المجلد الثاني، أوله قول الباري جل  جلاله ( يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تأكلوا الربا أضعافا مضاعفة ) الآية وذلك  في تسع وعشرين من شهر ربيع الأول من سنة 1343 ثلاث وأربعين وثلاث مئة وألف  من الهجرة النبوية وصلى الله على محمد وسلم تسليما كثيرا بقلم جامعه عبد  الرحمن بن ناصر بن عبد الله السعدي غفر الله له ولوالديه وإخوانه المسلمين،  والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
   المجلد الثاني من تيسير الكريم المنان في تفسير كلام الرحمن لجامعه  الفقير إلى الله: عبد الرحمن بن ناصر بن عبد الله بن سعدي غفر الله له  ولوالديه وللمسلمين آمين.  
  بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم   الحمد  لله نحمده ونستعينه ونستغفره، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا وسيئات أعمالنا،  من يهد الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له، وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله  وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم تسليما  كثيرا قال تعالى: 
       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا الرِّبَا أَضْعَافًا مُضَاعَفَةً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ     (130)       وَاتَّقُوا النَّارَ الَّتِي أُعِدَّتْ لِلْكَافِرِينَ  (131)         وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ     (132)   .  
تقدم في مقدمة هذا التفسير أن العبد ينبغي له مراعاة الأوامر والنواهي   < 1-148 >    في نفسه وفي غيره، وأن الله تعالى إذا أمره بأمر وجب عليه -أولا- أن يعرف  حده، وما هو الذي أمر به ليتمكن بذلك من امتثاله، فإذا عرف ذلك اجتهد،  واستعان بالله على امتثاله في نفسه وفي غيره، بحسب قدرته وإمكانه، وكذلك  إذا نهي عن أمر عرف حده، وما يدخل فيه وما لا يدخل، ثم اجتهد واستعان بربه  في تركه، وأن هذا ينبغي مراعاته في جميع الأوامر الإلهية والنواهي، وهذه  الآيات الكريمات قد اشتملت عن أوامر وخصال من خصال الخير، أمر الله [بها]  وحث على فعلها، وأخبر عن جزاء أهلها، وعلى نواهي حث على تركها. 
  ولعل الحكمة -والله أعلم- في إدخال هذه الآيات أثناء قصة "أحد" أنه قد  تقدم أن الله تعالى وعد عباده المؤمنين، أنهم إذا صبروا واتقوا نصرهم على  أعدائهم، وخذل الأعداء عنهم، كما في قوله تعالى: (     وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا لا يَضُرُّكُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئًا    ) . 
  ثم قال:      بَلَى إِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا وَيَأْتُوكُمْ مِنْ فَوْرِهِمْ هَذَا يُمْدِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ     الآيات. 
  فكأن النفوس اشتاقت إلى معرفة خصال التقوى، التي يحصل بها النصر  والفلاح والسعادة، فذكر الله في هذه الآيات أهم خصال التقوى التي إذا قام  العبد بها فقيامه بغيرها من باب أولى وأحرى، ويدل على ما قلنا أن الله ذكر  لفظ "التقوى" في هذه الآيات ثلاث مرات: مرة مطلقة وهي قوله: ( أعدت للمتقين  ) ومرتين مقيدتين، فقال: ( واتقوا الله ) ( واتقوا النار ) فقوله تعالى: (  يا أيها الذين آمنوا ) كل ما في القرآن من قوله تعالى: ( يا أيها الذين  آمنوا ) افعلوا كذا، أو اتركوا كذا، يدل على أن الإيمان هو السبب الداعي  والموجب لامتثال ذلك الأمر، واجتناب ذلك النهي؛ لأن الإيمان هو التصديق  الكامل بما يجب التصديق به، المستلزم لأعمال الجوارح، فنهاهم عن أكل الربا  أضعافا مضاعفة، وذلك هو ما اعتاده أهل الجاهلية، ومن لا يبالي بالأوامر  الشرعية من أنه إذا حل الدين، على المعسر ولم يحصل منه شيء، قالوا له: إما  أن تقضي ما عليك من الدين، وإما أن نزيد في المدة، ويزيد ما في ذمتك، فيضطر  الفقير ويستدفع غريمه ويلتزم ذلك، اغتناما لراحته الحاضرة، ، فيزداد  -بذلك- ما في ذمته أضعافا مضاعفة، من غير نفع وانتفاع. 
  ففي قوله: ( أضعافًا مضاعفة ) تنبيه على شدة شناعته بكثرته، وتنبيه  لحكمة تحريمه، وأن تحريم الربا حكمته أن الله منع منه لما فيه من الظلم. 
  وذلك أن الله أوجب إنظار المعسر، وبقاء ما في ذمته من غير زيادة،  فإلزامه بما فوق ذلك ظلم متضاعف، فيتعين على المؤمن المتقي تركه وعدم  قربانه، لأن تركه من موجبات التقوى. 
  والفلاح متوقف على التقوى، فلهذا قال: ( واتقوا الله لعلكم تفلحون *  واتقوا النار التي أعدت للكافرين ) بترك ما يوجب دخولها، من الكفر  والمعاصي، على اختلاف درجاتها، فإن المعاصي كلها- وخصوصا المعاصي الكبار-  تجر إلى الكفر، بل هي من خصال الكفر الذي أعد الله النار لأهله، فترك  المعاصي ينجي من النار، ويقي من سخط الجبار، وأفعال الخير والطاعة توجب رضا  الرحمن، ودخول الجنان، وحصول الرحمة، ولهذا قال: ( وأطيعوا الله والرسول )  بفعل الأوامر امتثالا واجتناب النواهي ( لعلكم ترحمون ) . 
  فطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله، من أسباب حصول الرحمة كما قال تعالى:      وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ       الآيات. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (67)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(133)الى الأية(140)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


       وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     (133)        الَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ فِي السَّرَّاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ وَالْكَاظِمِينَ  الْغَيْظَ وَالْعَافِينَ عَنِ النَّاسِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (134)        وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً أَوْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  ذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا لِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَمَنْ يَغْفِرُ  الذُّنُوبَ إِلا اللَّهُ وَلَمْ يُصِرُّوا عَلَى مَا فَعَلُوا وَهُمْ  يَعْلَمُونَ     (135)        أُولَئِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَجَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَنِعْمَ أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ     (136)   . 
  ثم أمرهم تعالى بالمسارعة إلى مغفرته وإدراك جنته التي عرضها السماوات  والأرض، فكيف بطولها، التي أعدها الله للمتقين، فهم أهلها وأعمال التقوى هي  الموصلة إليها، ثم وصف المتقين وأعمالهم، فقال: ( الذين ينفقون في السراء  والضراء ) أي: في حال عسرهم ويسرهم، إن أيسروا أكثروا من النفقة، وإن  أعسروا لم يحتقروا من المعروف شيئا ولو قل. 
   ( والكاظمين الغيظ ) أي: إذا حصل لهم من غيرهم أذية توجب غيظهم -وهو  امتلاء قلوبهم من الحنق، الموجب للانتقام بالقول والفعل-، هؤلاء لا يعملون  بمقتضى الطباع البشرية، بل يكظمون ما في القلوب من الغيظ، ويصبرون عن  مقابلة المسيء إليهم. 
   ( والعافين عن الناس ) يدخل في العفو عن الناس، العفو عن كل من أساء  إليك بقول أو فعل، والعفو أبلغ من الكظم، لأن العفو ترك المؤاخذة مع  السماحة عن المسيء، وهذا إنما يكون ممن تحلى بالأخلاق الجميلة، وتخلى عن  الأخلاق الرذيلة، وممن تاجر مع الله، وعفا عن عباد الله رحمة بهم، وإحسانا  إليهم، وكراهة لحصول الشر عليهم، وليعفو الله عنه، ويكون أجره على ربه  الكريم، لا على العبد الفقير، كما قال تعالى:      فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ     . 
  ثم ذكر حالة أعم من غيرها، وأحسن وأعلى وأجل، وهي الإحسان، فقال  [تعالى]: ( والله يحب المحسنين ) والإحسان نوعان: الإحسان في عبادة الخالق.  [والإحسان إلى المخلوق، فالإحسان في عبادة   < 1-149 >   الخالق]. . 
  فسرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: "أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه، فإن لم تكن تراه فإنه يراك" 
  وأما الإحسان إلى المخلوق، فهو إيصال النفع الديني والدنيوي إليهم،  ودفع الشر الديني والدنيوي عنهم، فيدخل في ذلك أمرهم بالمعروف، ونهيهم عن  المنكر، وتعليم جاهلهم، ووعظ غافلهم، والنصيحة لعامتهم وخاصتهم، والسعي في  جمع كلمتهم، وإيصال الصدقات والنفقات الواجبة والمستحبة إليهم، على اختلاف  أحوالهم وتباين أوصافهم، فيدخل في ذلك بذل الندى وكف الأذى، واحتمال الأذى،  كما وصف الله به المتقين في هذه الآيات، فمن قام بهذه الأمور، فقد قام بحق  الله وحق عبيده. 
  ثم ذكر اعتذارهم لربهم من جناياتهم وذنوبهم، فقال: ( والذين إذا فعلوا فاحشة أو ظلموا أنفسهم ) أي: صدر منهم أعمال [سيئة]   كبيرة، أو ما دون ذلك، بادروا إلى التوبة والاستغفار، وذكروا ربهم، وما  توعد به العاصين ووعد به المتقين، فسألوه المغفرة لذنوبهم، والستر لعيوبهم،  مع إقلاعهم عنها وندمهم عليها، فلهذا قال: ( ولم يصروا على ما فعلوا وهم  يعلمون ) . 
   ( أولئك ) الموصوفون بتلك الصفات ( جزاؤهم مغفرة من ربهم ) تزيل عنهم  كل محذور ( وجنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ) فيها من النعيم المقيم، والبهجة  والسرور والبهاء، والخير والسرور، والقصور والمنازل الأنيقة العاليات،  والأشجار المثمرة البهية، والأنهار الجاريات في تلك المساكن الطيبات، (  خالدين فيها ) لا يحولون عنها، ولا يبغون بها بدلا ولا يغير ما هم فيه من  النعيم، ( ونعم أجر العاملين ) عملوا لله قليلا فأجروا كثيرا فـ "عند  الصباح يحمد القوم السرى" وعند الجزاء يجد العامل أجره كاملا موفرا. 
  وهذه الآيات الكريمات من أدلة أهل السنة والجماعة، على أن الأعمال تدخل  في الإيمان، خلافا للمرجئة، ووجه الدلالة إنما يتم بذكر الآية، التي في  سورة الحديد، نظير هذه الآيات، وهي قوله تعالى:       سَابِقُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ  السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ       فلم يذكر فيها إلا لفظ الإيمان به وبرسله، وهنا قال: ( أعدت للمتقين ) ثم  وصف المتقين بهذه الأعمال المالية والبدنية، فدل على أن هؤلاء المتقين  الموصوفين بهذه الصفات هم أولئك المؤمنون. 
   ثم قال تعالى:  
       قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ سُنَنٌ فَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ     (137)        هَذَا بَيَانٌ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَةٌ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     (138)   .    
  وهذه الآيات الكريمات، وما بعدها في قصة "أحد" يعزي تعالى عباده  المؤمنين ويسليهم، ويخبرهم أنه مضى قبلهم أجيال وأمم كثيرة، امتحنوا،  وابتلي المؤمنون منهم بقتال الكافرين، فلم يزالوا في مداولة ومجاولة، حتى  جعل الله العاقبة للمتقين، والنصر لعباده المؤمنين، وآخر الأمر حصلت الدولة  على المكذبين، وخذلهم الله بنصر رسله وأتباعهم. 
   ( فسيروا في الأرض ) بأبدانكم وقلوبكم ( فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة  المكذبين ) فإنكم لا تجدونهم إلا معذبين بأنواع العقوبات الدنيوية، قد خوت  ديارهم، وتبين لكل أحد خسارهم، وذهب عزهم وملكهم، وزال بذخهم وفخرهم، أفليس  في هذا أعظم دليل، وأكبر شاهد على صدق ما جاءت به الرسل؟ 
  وحكمة الله التي يمتحن بها عباده، ليبلوهم ويتبين صادقهم من كاذبهم،  ولهذا قال تعالى: ( هذا بيان للناس ) أي: دلالة ظاهرة، تبين للناس الحق من  الباطل، وأهل السعادة من أهل الشقاوة، وهو الإشارة إلى ما أوقع الله  بالمكذبين. 
   ( وهدى وموعظة للمتقين ) لأنهم هم المنتفعون بالآيات فتهديهم إلى سبيل  الرشاد، وتعظهم وتزجرهم عن طريق الغي، وأما باقي الناس فهي بيان لهم، تقوم  [به] عليهم الحجة من الله، ليهلك من هلك عن بينة. 
  ويحتمل أن الإشارة في قوله: ( هذا بيان للناس ) للقرآن العظيم، والذكر  الحكيم، وأنه بيان للناس عموما، وهدى وموعظة للمتقين خصوصا، وكلا المعنيين  حق. 
       وَلا تَهِنُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَنْتُمُ الأَعْلَوْنَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ     (139)        إِنْ يَمْسَسْكُمْ قَرْحٌ فَقَدْ مَسَّ الْقَوْمَ قَرْحٌ مِثْلُهُ  وَتِلْكَ الأَيَّامُ نُدَاوِلُهَا بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَتَّخِذَ مِنْكُمْ شُهَدَاءَ وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ  الظَّالِمِينَ     (140)   .  
يقول تعالى مشجعا   < 1-150 >    لعباده المؤمنين، ومقويا لعزائمهم ومنهضا لهممهم: ( ولا تهنوا ولا تحزنوا )  أي: ولا تهنوا وتضعفوا في أبدانكم، ولا تحزنوا في قلوبكم، عندما أصابتكم  المصيبة، وابتليتم بهذه البلوى، فإن الحزن في القلوب، والوهن على الأبدان،  زيادة مصيبة عليكم، وعون لعدوكم عليكم، بل شجعوا قلوبكم وصبروها، وادفعوا  عنها الحزن وتصلبوا على قتال عدوكم، وذكر تعالى أنه لا ينبغي ولا يليق بهم  الوهن والحزن، وهم الأعلون في الإيمان، ورجاء نصر الله وثوابه، فالمؤمن  المتيقن ما وعده الله من الثواب الدنيوي والأخروي لا ينبغي منه ذلك، ولهذا  قال [تعالى]: ( وأنتم الأعلون إن كنتم مؤمنين ) . 
  ثم سلاهم بما حصل لهم من الهزيمة، وبيَّن الحكم العظيمة المترتبة على  ذلك، فقال: ( إن يمسسكم قرح فقد مس القوم قرح مثله ) فأنتم وإياهم قد  تساويتم في القرح، ولكنكم ترجون من الله ما لا يرجون كما قال تعالى:      إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ       . 
  ومن الحكم في ذلك أن هذه الدار يعطي الله منها المؤمن والكافر، والبر  والفاجر، فيداول الله الأيام بين الناس، يوم لهذه الطائفة، ويوم للطائفة  الأخرى؛ لأن هذه الدار الدنيا منقضية فانية، وهذا بخلاف الدار الآخرة،  فإنها خالصة للذين آمنوا. 
   ( وليعلم الله الذين آمنوا ) هذا أيضا من الحكم أنه يبتلي الله عباده  بالهزيمة والابتلاء، ليتبين المؤمن من المنافق؛ لأنه لو استمر النصر  للمؤمنين في جميع الوقائع لدخل في الإسلام من لا يريده، فإذا حصل في بعض  الوقائع بعض أنواع الابتلاء، تبين المؤمن حقيقة الذي يرغب في الإسلام، في  الضراء والسراء، واليسر والعسر، ممن ليس كذلك. 
   ( ويتخذ منكم شهداء ) وهذا أيضا من بعض الحكم، لأن الشهادة عند الله  من أرفع المنازل، ولا سبيل لنيلها إلا بما يحصل من وجود أسبابها، فهذا من  رحمته بعباده المؤمنين، أن قيَّض لهم من الأسباب ما تكرهه النفوس، لينيلهم  ما يحبون من المنازل العالية والنعيم المقيم، ( والله لا يحب الظالمين )  الذين ظلموا أنفسهم، وتقاعدوا عن القتال في سبيله، وكأن في هذا تعريضا بذم  المنافقين، وأنهم مبغضون لله، ولهذا ثبطهم عن القتال في سبيله. 
      وَلَوْ أَرَادُوا الْخُرُوجَ لأَعَدُّوا لَهُ عُدَّةً وَلَكِنْ كَرِهَ  اللَّهُ انْبِعَاثَهُمْ فَثَبَّطَهُمْ وَقِيلَ اقْعُدُوا مَعَ  الْقَاعِدِينَ     . 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (68)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(141)الى الأية(148)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


   وَلِيُمَحِّصَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَيَمْحَقَ الْكَافِرِينَ     (141)    أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ وَيَعْلَمَ الصَّابِرِينَ     (142)    وَلَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ تَمَنَّوْنَ الْمَوْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَلْقَوْهُ فَقَدْ رَأَيْتُمُوهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَنْظُرُونَ     (143)   . 
   ( وليمحص الله الذين آمنوا ) وهذا أيضا من الحكم أن الله يمحص بذلك  المؤمنين من ذنوبهم وعيوبهم، يدل ذلك على أن الشهادة والقتال في سبيل الله  يكفر الذنوب، ويزيل العيوب، وليمحص الله أيضا المؤمنين من غيرهم من  المنافقين، فيتخلصون منهم، ويعرفون المؤمن من المنافق، ومن الحكم أيضا أنه  يقدر ذلك، ليمحق الكافرين، أي: ليكون سببا لمحقهم واستئصالهم بالعقوبة،  فإنهم إذا انتصروا، بغوا، وازدادوا طغيانا إلى طغيانهم، يستحقون به  المعاجلة بالعقوبة، رحمة بعباده المؤمنين. 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( أم حسبتم أن تدخلوا الجنة ولما يعلم الله الذين جاهدوا  منكم ويعلم الصابرين ) هذا استفهام إنكاري، أي: لا تظنوا، ولا يخطر ببالكم  أن تدخلوا الجنة من دون مشقة واحتمال المكاره في سبيل الله وابتغاء  مرضاته، فإن الجنة أعلى المطالب، وأفضل ما به يتنافس المتنافسون، وكلما عظم  المطلوب عظمت وسيلته، والعمل الموصل إليه، فلا يوصل إلى الراحة إلا بترك  الراحة، ولا يدرك النعيم إلا بترك النعيم، ولكن مكاره الدنيا التي تصيب  العبد في سبيل الله عند توطين النفس لها، وتمرينها عليها ومعرفة ما تئول  إليه، تنقلب عند أرباب البصائر منحا يسرون بها، ولا يبالون بها، وذلك فضل  الله يؤتيه من يشاء. 
  ثم وبخهم تعالى على عدم صبرهم بأمر كانوا يتمنونه ويودون حصوله، فقال: (  ولقد كنتم تمنون الموت من قبل أن تلقوه ) وذلك أن كثيرا من الصحابة رضي  الله عنهم ممن فاته بدر يتمنون أن يحضرهم الله مشهدا يبذلون فيه جهدهم، قال  الله [تعالى] لهم: ( فقد رأيتموه ) أي: رأيتم ما تمنيتم بأعينكم ( وأنتم  تنظرون ) فما بالكم وترك الصبر؟ هذه حالة لا تليق ولا تحسن، خصوصا لمن تمنى  ذلك، وحصل له ما تمنى، فإن الواجب عليه بذل الجهد، واستفراغ الوسع في ذلك.  
  وفي هذه الآية دليل على أنه لا يكره تمني الشهادة، ووجه الدلالة أن  الله تعالى أقرهم على أمنيتهم، ولم ينكر عليهم، وإنما أنكر عليهم عدم العمل  بمقتضاها، والله أعلم. 
   ثم قال تعالى: 
       وَمَا مُحَمَّدٌ إِلا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ  أَفَإِنْ مَاتَ أَوْ قُتِلَ انْقَلَبْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ وَمَنْ  يَنْقَلِبْ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ فَلَنْ يَضُرَّ اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَسَيَجْزِي  اللَّهُ الشَّاكِرِينَ     (144)        وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تَمُوتَ إِلا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ كِتَابًا  مُؤَجَّلا وَمَنْ يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ  يُرِدْ ثَوَابَ الآخِرَةِ نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَسَنَجْزِي الشَّاكِرِينَ     (145)   . 
   يقول تعالى: ( وما محمد إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل ) أي: ليس ببدع  من الرسل، بل هو من جنس الرسل الذين قبله، وظيفتهم تبليغ رسالات ربهم  وتنفيذ أوامره، ليسوا بمخلدين، وليس بقاؤهم شرطا في امتثال أوامر الله، بل  الواجب على الأمم عبادة ربهم في كل وقت وبكل حال، ولهذا قال: ( أفإن مات أو  قتل انقلبتم على أعقابكم ) بترك ما جاءكم من إيمان أو جهاد، أو غير ذلك. 
  قال [الله] تعالى: ( ومن ينقلب على عقبيه فلن يضر الله شيئا ) إنما يضر  نفسه، وإلا فالله تعالى غني عنه، وسيقيم دينه، ويعز عباده المؤمنين، فلما  وبخ تعالى من انقلب على عقبيه، مدح من ثبت مع رسوله، وامتثل أمر ربه، فقال:  ( وسيجزي الله الشاكرين )   < 1-151 >   والشكر لا يكون إلا بالقيام بعبودية الله تعالى في كل حال. 
  وفي هذه الآية الكريمة إرشاد من الله تعالى لعباده أن يكونوا بحالة لا  يزعزعهم عن إيمانهم أو عن بعض لوازمه، فقدُ رئيس ولو عظم، وما ذاك إلا  بالاستعداد في كل أمر من أمور الدين بعدة أناس من أهل الكفاءة فيه، إذا فقد  أحدهم قام به غيره، وأن يكون عموم المؤمنين قصدهم إقامة دين الله، والجهاد  عنه، بحسب الإمكان، لا يكون لهم قصد في رئيس دون رئيس، فبهذه الحال يستتب  لهم أمرهم، وتستقيم أمورهم. 
  وفي هذه الآية أيضا أعظم دليل على فضيلة الصديق الأكبر أبي بكر،  وأصحابه الذين قاتلوا المرتدين بعد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأنهم هم  سادات الشاكرين. 
  ثم أخبر تعالى أن النفوس جميعها متعلقة بآجالها بإذن الله وقدره  وقضائه، فمن حتَّم عليه بالقدر أن يموت، مات ولو بغير سبب، ومن أراد بقاءه،  فلو أتى  من الأسباب كل سبب، لم يضره ذلك قبل بلوغ أجله، وذلك أن الله قضاه وقدره وكتبه إلى أجل مسمى:      إِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَلا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ       . 
  ثم أخبر تعالى أنه يعطي الناس من ثواب الدنيا والآخرة ما تعلقت به  إراداتهم، فقال: ( ومن يرد ثواب الدنيا نؤته منها ومن يرد ثواب الآخرة نؤته  منها ) . 
  قال الله تعالى:      كُلا نُمِدُّ هَؤُلاءِ وَهَؤُلاءِ مِنْ عَطَاءِ رَبِّكَ وَمَا كَانَ عَطَاءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُورًا  *  انْظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَلَلآخِرَةُ أَكْبَرُ دَرَجَاتٍ وَأَكْبَرُ تَفْضِيلا       . 
   ( وسنجزي الشاكرين ) ولم يذكر جزاءهم ليدل ذلك على كثرته وعظمته، وليعلم أن الجزاء على قدر الشكر، قلة وكثرة وحسنا. 
       وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ قَاتَلَ مَعَهُ رِبِّيُّونَ كَثِيرٌ فَمَا  وَهَنُوا لِمَا أَصَابَهُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَمَا ضَعُفُوا وَمَا  اسْتَكَانُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الصَّابِرِينَ     (146)        وَمَا كَانَ قَوْلَهُمْ إِلا أَنْ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لَنَا  ذُنُوبَنَا وَإِسْرَافَنَا فِي أَمْرِنَا وَثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَنَا  وَانْصُرْنَا عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ     (147)        فَآتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا وَحُسْنَ ثَوَابِ الآخِرَةِ وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (148)   . 
  هذا تسلية للمؤمنين، وحث على الاقتداء بهم، والفعل كفعلهم، وأن هذا أمر  قد كان متقدما، لم تزل سنة الله جارية بذلك، فقال: ( وكأين من نبي ) أي:  وكم من نبي ( قاتل معه ربيون كثير ) أي: جماعات كثيرون من أتباعهم، الذين  قد ربتهم الأنبياء بالإيمان والأعمال الصالحة، فأصابهم قتل وجراح وغير ذلك.  
   ( فما وهنوا لما أصابهم في سبيل الله وما ضعفوا وما استكانوا ) أي: ما  ضعفت قلوبهم، ولا وهنت أبدانهم، ولا استكانوا، أي: ذلوا لعدوهم، بل صبروا  وثبتوا، وشجعوا أنفسهم، ولهذا قال: ( والله يحب الصابرين ) . 
  ثم ذكر قولهم واستنصارهم لربهم، فقال: ( وما كان قولهم ) أي: في تلك  المواطن الصعبة ( إلا أن قالوا ربنا اغفر لنا ذنوبنا وإسرافنا في أمرنا )  والإسراف: هو مجاوزة الحد إلى ما حرم، علموا أن الذنوب والإسراف من أعظم  أسباب الخذلان، وأن التخلي منها من أسباب النصر، فسألوا ربهم مغفرتها. 
  ثم إنهم لم يتكلوا على ما بذلوا جهدهم به من الصبر، بل اعتمدوا على  الله، وسألوه أن يثبت أقدامهم عند ملاقاة الأعداء الكافرين، وأن ينصرهم  عليهم، فجمعوا بين الصبر وترك ضده، والتوبة والاستغفار، والاستنصار بربهم،  لا جرم أن الله نصرهم، وجعل لهم العاقبة في الدنيا والآخرة، ولهذا قال: (  فآتاهم الله ثواب الدنيا ) من النصر والظفر والغنيمة، ( وحُسن ثواب الآخرة )  وهو الفوز برضا ربهم، والنعيم المقيم الذي قد سلم من جميع المنكدات، وما  ذاك إلا أنهم أحسنوا له الأعمال، فجازاهم بأحسن الجزاء، فلهذا قال: ( والله  يحب المحسنين ) في عبادة الخالق ومعاملة الخلق، ومن الإحسان أن يفعل عند  جهاد الأعداء، كفعل هؤلاء الموصوفين  ثم قال تعالى:  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (69)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(149)الى الأية(153)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تُطِيعُوا الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ     (149)        بَلِ اللَّهُ مَوْلاكُمْ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ النَّاصِرِينَ     (150)        سَنُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ بِمَا أَشْرَكُوا  بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ  وَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الظَّالِمِينَ     (151)   . 
  وهذا نهي من الله للمؤمنين أن يطيعوا الكافرين من المنافقين والمشركين، فإنهم إن أطاعوهم لم يريدوا لهم إلا الشر، وهم [قصدهم]  ردهم إلى الكفر الذي عاقبته الخيبة والخسران. 
  ثم أخبر أنه مولاهم وناصرهم، ففيه إخبار لهم بذلك، وبشارة بأنه سيتولى أمورهم بلطفه، ويعصمهم من أنواع الشرور. 
  وفي ضمن ذلك الحث لهم على اتخاذه وحده وليا وناصرا من دون كل أحد، فمن  ولايته ونصره لهم أنه وعدهم أنه سيلقي في قلوب أعدائهم من الكافرين الرعب،  وهو الخوف العظيم الذي يمنعهم من كثير من مقاصدهم، وقد فعل تعالى. 
  وذلك أن المشركين -بعدما انصرفوا من وقعة "أحد" - تشاوروا بينهم،  وقالوا: كيف ننصرف، بعد أن قتلنا منهم من قتلنا، وهزمناهم ولما نستأصلهم؟  فهموا بذلك، فألقى الله الرعب في قلوبهم، فانصرفوا خائبين، ولا شك أن هذا  من أعظم النصر، لأنه قد تقدم أن نصر الله لعباده المؤمنين لا يخرج عن أحد  أمرين: إما أن يقطع   < 1-152 >   طرفا من الذين كفروا، أو يكبتهم فينقلبوا خائبين، وهذا من الثاني. 
  ثم ذكر السبب الموجب لإلقاء الرعب في قلوب الكافرين، فقال: ( بما  أشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا ) أي: ذلك بسبب ما اتخذوا من دونه من  الأنداد والأصنام، التي اتخذوها على حسب أهوائهم وإرادتهم الفاسدة، من غير  حجة ولا برهان، وانقطعوا من ولاية الواحد الرحمن، فمن ثم كان المشرك مرعوبا  من المؤمنين، لا يعتمد على ركن وثيق، وليس له ملجأ عند كل شدة وضيق، هذا  حاله في الدنيا، وأما في الآخرة فأشد وأعظم، ولهذا قال: ( ومأواهم النار )  أي: مستقرهم الذي يأوون إليه وليس لهم عنها خروج، ( وبئس مثوى الظالمين )  بسبب ظلمهم وعدوانهم صارت النار مثواهم. 
 وَلَقَدْ صَدَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَعْدَهُ إِذْ تَحُسُّونَهُمْ بِإِذْنِهِ  حَتَّى إِذَا فَشِلْتُمْ وَتَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ وَعَصَيْتُمْ مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا أَرَاكُمْ مَا تُحِبُّونَ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الدُّنْيَا  وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ ثُمَّ صَرَفَكُمْ عَنْهُمْ  لِيَبْتَلِيَكُم  ْ وَلَقَدْ عَفَا عَنْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (152)   . 
  أي: ( ولقد صدقكم الله وعده ) بالنصر، فنصركم عليهم، حتى ولوكم  أكتافهم، وطفقتم فيهم قتلا حتى صرتم سببا لأنفسكم، وعونا لأعدائكم عليكم،  فلما حصل منكم الفشل وهو الضعف والخور ( وتنازعتم في الأمر ) الذي فيه ترك  أمر الله بالائتلاف وعدم الاختلاف، فاختلفتم، فمن قائل نقيم في مركزنا الذي  جعلنا فيه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن قائل: ما مقامنا فيه وقد انهزم  العدو، ولم يبق محذور، فعصيتم الرسول، وتركتم أمره من بعد ما أراكم الله ما  تحبون وهو انخذال أعدائكم؛ لأن الواجب على من أنعم الله عليه بما أحب،  أعظم من غيره. 
  فالواجب في هذه الحال خصوصًا، وفي غيرها عموما، امتثال أمر الله ورسوله. 
   ( منكم من يريد الدنيا ) وهم الذين أوجب لهم ذلك ما أوجب، ( ومنكم من  يريد الآخرة ) وهم الذين لزموا أمر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وثبتوا  حيث أمروا. 
   ( ثم صرفكم عنهم ) أي: بعدما وجدت هذه الأمور منكم، صرف الله وجوهكم  عنهم، فصار الوجه لعدوكم، ابتلاء من الله لكم وامتحانا، ليتبين المؤمن من  الكافر، والطائع من العاصي، وليكفر الله عنكم بهذه المصيبة ما صدر منكم،  فلهذا قال: ( ولقد عفا عنكم والله ذو فضل على المؤمنين ) أي: ذو فضل عظيم  عليهم، حيث منَّ عليهم بالإسلام، وهداهم لشرائعه، وعفا عنهم سيئاتهم،  وأثابهم على مصيباتهم. 
  ومن فضله على المؤمنين أنه لا يقدّر عليهم خيرا ولا مصيبة، إلا كان  خيرا لهم. إن أصابتهم سراء فشكروا جازاهم جزاء الشاكرين، وإن أصابتهم ضراء  فصبروا، جازاهم جزاء الصابرين. 
       إِذْ تُصْعِدُونَ وَلا تَلْوُونَ عَلَى أَحَدٍ وَالرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ  فِي أُخْرَاكُمْ فَأَثَابَكُمْ غَمًّا بِغَمٍّ لِكَيْلا تَحْزَنُوا عَلَى  مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلا مَا أَصَابَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ     (153)   .  
يذكرهم تعالى حالهم في وقت انهزامهم عن القتال، ويعاتبهم على ذلك،  فقال: ( إذ تصعدون ) أي: تجدون في الهرب ( ولا تلوون على أحد ) أي: لا يلوي  أحد منكم على أحد، ولا ينظر إليه، بل ليس لكم هم إلا الفرار والنجاء عن  القتال. 
  والحال أنه ليس عليكم خطر كبير، إذ لستم آخر الناس مما يلي الأعداء،  ويباشر الهيجاء، بل ( الرسول يدعوكم في أخراكم ) أي: مما يلي القوم يقول:  "إليَّ عباد الله" فلم تلتفتوا إليه، ولا عرجتم عليه، فالفرار نفسه موجب  للوم، ودعوة الرسول الموجبة لتقديمه على النفس، أعظم لَوْمًا بتخلفكم عنها،  ( فأثابكم ) أي: جازاكم على فعلكم ( غما بغم ) أي: غما يتبع غما، غم بفوات  النصر وفوات الغنيمة، وغم بانهزامكم، وغم أنساكم كل غم، وهو سماعكم أن  محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم قد قتل. 
  ولكن الله -بلطفه وحسن نظره لعباده- جعل اجتماع هذه الأمور لعباده  المؤمنين خيرا لهم، فقال: ( لكيلا تحزنوا على ما فاتكم ) من النصر والظفر، (  ولا ما أصابكم ) من الهزيمة والقتل والجراح، إذا تحققتم أن الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم لم يقتل هانت عليكم تلك المصيبات، واغتبطتم بوجوده المسلي  عن كل مصيبة ومحنة، فلله ما في ضمن البلايا والمحن من الأسرار والحكم، وكل  هذا صادر عن علمه وكمال خبرته بأعمالكم، وظواهركم وبواطنكم، ولهذا قال: (  والله خبير بما تعملون ) . 
  ويحتمل أن معنى قوله: ( لكيلا    < 1-153 >   تحزنوا على ما فاتكم ولا ما أصابكم ) يعني: أنه قدَّر ذلك الغم والمصيبة  عليكم، لكي تتوطن نفوسكم، وتمرنوا على الصبر على المصيبات، ويخف عليكم تحمل  المشقات. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (70)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(154)الى الأية(157)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


       ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْغَمِّ أَمَنَةً نُعَاسًا  يَغْشَى طَائِفَةً مِنْكُمْ وَطَائِفَةٌ قَدْ أَهَمَّتْهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ  يَظُنُّونَ بِاللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ظَنَّ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَقُولُونَ  هَلْ لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ إِنَّ الأَمْرَ كُلَّهُ لِلَّهِ  يُخْفُونَ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ مَا لا يُبْدُونَ لَكَ يَقُولُونَ لَوْ كَانَ  لَنَا مِنَ الأَمْرِ شَيْءٌ مَا قُتِلْنَا هَاهُنَا قُلْ لَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي  بُيُوتِكُمْ لَبَرَزَ الَّذِينَ كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَتْلُ إِلَى  مَضَاجِعِهِمْ وَلِيَبْتَلِيَ اللَّهُ مَا فِي صُدُورِكُمْ وَلِيُمَحِّصَ  مَا فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ     (154)   . 
  ( ثم أنزل عليكم من بعد الغم ) الذي أصابكم ( أمنة نعاسا يغشى طائفة منكم ) . 
  ولا شك أن هذا رحمة بهم، وإحسان وتثبيت لقلوبهم، وزيادة طمأنينة؛ لأن  الخائف لا يأتيه النعاس لما في قلبه من الخوف، فإذا زال الخوف عن القلب  أمكن أن يأتيه النعاس. 
  وهذه الطائفة التي أنعم الله عليها بالنعاس هم المؤمنون الذين ليس لهم  هم إلا إقامة دين الله، ورضا الله ورسوله، ومصلحة إخوانهم المسلمين. 
  وأما الطائفة الأخرى الذين ( قد أهمتهم أنفسهم ) فليس لهم هم في غيرها،  لنفاقهم أو ضعف إيمانهم، فلهذا لم يصبهم من النعاس ما أصاب غيرهم، (  يقولون هل لنا من الأمر من شيء ) وهذا استفهام إنكاري، أي: ما لنا من الأمر  -أي: النصر والظهور- شيء، فأساءوا الظن بربهم وبدينه ونبيه، وظنوا أن الله  لا يتم أمر رسوله، وأن هذه الهزيمة هي الفيصلة والقاضية على دين الله، قال  الله في جوابهم: ( قل إن الأمر كله لله ) الأمر يشمل الأمر القدري، والأمر  الشرعي، فجميع الأشياء بقضاء الله وقدره، وعاقبة  النصر والظفر لأوليائه وأهل طاعته، وإن جرى عليهم ما جرى. 
   ( يخفون ) يعني المنافقين ( في أنفسهم ما لا يبدون لك ) ثم بين الأمر  الذي يخفونه، فقال: ( يقولون لو كان لنا من الأمر شيء ) أي: لو كان لنا في  هذه الواقعة رأي ومشورة ( ما قتلنا هاهنا ) وهذا إنكار منهم وتكذيب بقدر  الله، وتسفيه منهم لرأي رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورأي أصحابه، وتزكية  منهم لأنفسهم، فرد الله عليهم بقوله: ( قل لو كنتم في بيوتكم ) التي هي  أبعد شيء عن مظان القتل ( لبرز الذين كتب عليهم القتل إلى مضاجعهم )  فالأسباب -وإن عظمت- إنما تنفع إذا لم يعارضها القدر والقضاء، فإذا عارضها  القدر لم تنفع شيئا، بل لا بد أن يمضي الله ما كتب في اللوح المحفوظ من  الموت والحياة، ( وليبتلي الله ما في صدوركم ) أي: يختبر ما فيها من نفاق  وإيمان وضعف إيمان، ( وليمحص ما في قلوبكم ) من وساوس الشيطان، وما تأثر  عنها من الصفات غير الحميدة. 
   ( والله عليم بذات الصدور ) أي: بما فيها وما أكنته، فاقتضى علمه  وحكمته أن قدر من الأسباب، ما به تظهر مخبآت الصدور وسرائر الأمور. 
   ثم قال تعالى: 
       إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْا مِنْكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ  إِنَّمَا اسْتَزَلَّهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ بِبَعْضِ مَا كَسَبُوا وَلَقَدْ  عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ     (155)   . 
   يخبر تعالى عن حال الذين انهزموا يوم "أحد" وما الذي أوجب لهم الفرار،  وأنه من تسويل الشيطان، وأنه تسلط عليهم ببعض ذنوبهم. فهم الذين أدخلوه  على أنفسهم، ومكنوه بما فعلوا من المعاصي، لأنها مركبه ومدخله، فلو اعتصموا  بطاعة ربهم لما كان له عليهم من سلطان. 
  قال تعالى:      إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ       ثم أخبر أنه عفا عنهم بعدما فعلوا ما يوجب المؤاخذة، وإلا فلو واخذهم لاستأصلهم. 
   ( إن الله غفور ) للمذنبين الخطائين بما يوفقهم له من التوبة  والاستغفار، والمصائب المكفرة، ( حليم ) لا يعاجل من عصاه، بل يستأني به،  ويدعوه إلى الإنابة إليه، والإقبال عليه. 
  ثم إن تاب وأناب قبل منه، وصيره كأنه لم يجر منه ذنب، ولم يصدر منه عيب، فلله الحمد على إحسانه. 
       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَقَالُوا لإِخْوَانِهِمْ إِذَا ضَرَبُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَوْ كَانُوا غُزًّى  لَوْ كَانُوا عِنْدَنَا مَا مَاتُوا وَمَا قُتِلُوا لِيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ  ذَلِكَ حَسْرَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَاللَّهُ  بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ     (156)        وَلَئِنْ قُتِلْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوْ مُتُّمْ لَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَحْمَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ     (157)   .  
ينهى تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن يشابهوا الكافرين، الذين لا يؤمنون بربهم، ولا بقضائه وقدره، من المنافقين وغيرهم. 
  ينهاهم عن مشابهتهم في كل شيء، وفي هذا الأمر الخاص وهو أنهم يقولون  لإخوانهم في الدين أو في النسب: ( إذا ضربوا في الأرض ) أي: سافروا للتجارة  ( أو كانوا غزى ) أي: غزاة، ثم جرى عليهم قتل أو موت، يعارضون القدر  ويقولون: ( لو كانوا عندنا ما ماتوا وما قتلوا ) وهذا كذب منهم، فقد قال  تعالى: ( قل لو كنتم في بيوتكم لبرز الذين كتب عليهم القتل إلى مضاجعهم )  ولكن هذا التكذيب لم يفدهم، إلا أن الله يجعل هذا القول، وهذه العقيدة حسرة  في قلوبهم، فتزداد مصيبتهم، وأما المؤمنون بالله فإنهم يعلمون أن ذلك بقدر  الله، فيؤمنون ويسلمون،   < 1-154 >   فيهدي الله قلوبهم ويثبتها، ويخفف بذلك عنهم المصيبة. 
  قال الله ردا عليهم: ( والله يحيي ويميت ) أي: هو المنفرد  بذلك، فلا يغني حذر عن قدر. 
   ( والله بما تعملون بصير ) فيجازيكم بأعمالكم وتكذيبكم. 
  ثم أخبر تعالى أن القتل في سبيله أو الموت فيه، ليس فيه نقص ولا محذور،  وإنما هو مما ينبغي أن يتنافس فيه المتنافسون، لأنه سبب مفض وموصل إلى  مغفرة الله ورحمته، وذلك خير مما يجمع أهل الدنيا من دنياهم.  

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (71)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(158)الى الأية(165)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

  وَلَئِنْ مُتُّمْ أَوْ قُتِلْتُمْ لإِلَى اللَّهِ تُحْشَرُونَ (158)  .
 وأن الخلق أيضا إذا ماتوا أو قتلوا بأي حالة كانت، فإنما مرجعهم إلى  الله، ومآلهم إليه، فيجازي كلا بعمله، فأين الفرار إلا إلى الله، وما للخلق  عاصم إلا الاعتصام بحبل الله؟"
 فَبِمَا  رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ  الْقَلْبِ لانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ  لَهُمْ وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الأَمْرِ فَإِذَا عَزَمْتَ فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى  اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَوَكِّلِي  نَ (159)  .
 أي: برحمة الله لك ولأصحابك، منَّ الله عليك أن ألنت   لهم جانبك، وخفضت لهم جناحك، وترققت عليهم، وحسنت لهم خلقك، فاجتمعوا عليك وأحبوك، وامتثلوا أمرك.
 ( ولو كنت فظا ) أي: سيئ الخلق ( غليظ القلب ) أي: قاسيه، ( لانفضوا من حولك ) لأن هذا ينفرهم ويبغضهم لمن قام به هذا الخلق السيئ.
 فالأخلاق الحسنة من الرئيس في الدين، تجذب الناس إلى دين الله، وترغبهم  فيه، مع ما لصاحبه من المدح والثواب الخاص، والأخلاق السيئة من الرئيس في  الدين تنفر الناس عن الدين، وتبغضهم إليه، مع ما لصاحبها من الذم والعقاب  الخاص، فهذا الرسول المعصوم يقول الله له ما يقول، فكيف بغيره؟!
 أليس من أوجب الواجبات، وأهم المهمات، الاقتداء بأخلاقه الكريمة،  ومعاملة الناس بما يعاملهم به صلى الله عليه وسلم، من اللين وحسن الخلق  والتأليف، امتثالا لأمر الله، وجذبا لعباد الله لدين الله.
 ثم أمره الله تعالى بأن يعفو عنهم ما صدر منهم من التقصير في حقه صلى  الله عليه وسلم، ويستغفر لهم في التقصير في حق الله، فيجمع بين العفو  والإحسان.
 ( وشاورهم في الأمر ) أي: الأمور التي تحتاج إلى استشارة ونظر وفكر، فإن  في الاستشارة من الفوائد والمصالح الدينية والدنيوية ما لا يمكن حصره:
 منها: أن المشاورة من العبادات المتقرب بها إلى الله.
 ومنها: أن فيها تسميحا لخواطرهم، وإزالة لما يصير في القلوب عند  الحوادث، فإن من له الأمر على الناس -إذا جمع أهل الرأي: والفضل وشاورهم في  حادثة من الحوادث- اطمأنت نفوسهم وأحبوه، وعلموا أنه ليس بمستبد   عليهم، وإنما ينظر إلى المصلحة الكلية العامة للجميع، فبذلوا جهدهم  ومقدورهم في طاعته، لعلمهم بسعيه في مصالح العموم، بخلاف من ليس كذلك،  فإنهم لا يكادون يحبونه محبة صادقة، ولا يطيعونه وإن أطاعوه فطاعة غير  تامة.
 ومنها: أن في الاستشارة تنور الأفكار، بسبب إعمالها فيما وضعت له، فصار في ذلك زيادة للعقول.
 ومنها: ما تنتجه الاستشارة من الرأي: المصيب، فإن المشاور لا يكاد يخطئ  في فعله، وإن أخطأ أو لم يتم له مطلوب، فليس بملوم، فإذا كان الله يقول  لرسوله -صلى الله عليه وسلم- وهو أكمل الناس عقلا وأغزرهم علما، وأفضلهم  رأيا-: ( وشاورهم في الأمر ) فكيف بغيره؟!
 ثم قال تعالى: ( فإذا عزمت ) أي: على أمر من الأمور بعد الاستشارة فيه،  إن كان يحتاج إلى استشارة ( فتوكل على الله ) أي: اعتمد على حول الله  وقوته، متبرئا من حولك وقوتك، ( إن الله يحب المتوكلين ) عليه، اللاجئين  إليه.
 إِنْ  يَنْصُرْكُمُ اللَّهُ فَلا غَالِبَ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ يَخْذُلْكُمْ فَمَنْ ذَا  الَّذِي يَنْصُرُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ (160)  .
 أي: إن يمددكم الله بنصره ومعونته ( فلا غالب لكم ) فلو اجتمع عليكم من  في أقطارها وما عندهم من العدد والعُدد، لأن الله لا مغالب له، وقد قهر  العباد وأخذ بنواصيهم، فلا تتحرك دابة إلا بإذنه، ولا تسكن إلا بإذنه.
 ( وإن يخذلكم ) ويكلكم إلى أنفسكم ( فمن ذا الذي ينصركم من بعده ) فلا بد أن تنخذلوا ولو أعانكم جميع الخلق.
 وفي    ضمن ذلك الأمر بالاستنصار بالله والاعتماد عليه، والبراءة من الحول  والقوة، ولهذا قال: ( وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون ) تقديم المعمول يؤذن  بالحصر، أي: على الله  توكلوا لا على غيره، لأنه قد  علم أنه هو الناصر وحده، فالاعتماد عليه توحيد محصل للمقصود، والاعتماد على  غيره شرك غير نافع لصاحبه، بل ضار.
 وفي هذه الآية الأمر بالتوكل على الله وحده، وأنه بحسب إيمان العبد يكون توكله.
 وَمَا  كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَغُلَّ وَمَنْ يَغْلُلْ يَأْتِ بِمَا غَلَّ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ ثُمَّ تُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لا  يُظْلَمُونَ (161)  .
 الغلول هو: الكتمان من الغنيمة، [والخيانة في كل مال يتولاه الإنسان]   وهو محرم إجماعا، بل هو من الكبائر، كما تدل عليه هذه الآية الكريمة  وغيرها من النصوص، فأخبر الله تعالى أنه ما ينبغي ولا يليق بنبي أن يغل،  لأن الغلول -كما علمت- من أعظم الذنوب وأشر العيوب. وقد صان الله تعالى  أنبياءه عن كل ما يدنسهم ويقدح فيهم، وجعلهم أفضل العالمين أخلاقا، وأطهرهم  نفوسا، وأزكاهم وأطيبهم، ونزههم عن كل عيب، وجعلهم محل رسالته، ومعدن  حكمته  ( اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ ) .
 فبمجرد علم العبد بالواحد منهم، يجزم بسلامتهم من كل أمر يقدح فيهم، ولا  يحتاج إلى دليل على ما قيل فيهم من أعدائهم، لأن معرفته بنبوتهم، مستلزم  لدفع ذلك، ولذلك أتى بصيغة يمتنع معها وجود الفعل منهم، فقال: ( وما كان  لنبي أن يغل ) أي: يمتنع ذلك ويستحيل على من اختارهم الله لنبوته.
 ثم ذكر الوعيد على من غل، فقال: ( ومن يغلل يأت بما غل يوم القيامة )  أي: يأت به حامله على ظهره، حيوانا كان أو متاعا، أو غير ذلك، ليعذب به يوم  القيامة، ( ثم توفى كل نفس ما كسبت ) الغال وغيره، كل يوفى أجره ووزره على  مقدار كسبه، ( وهم لا يظلمون ) أي: لا يزاد في سيئاتهم، ولا يهضمون شيئا  من حسناتهم، وتأمل حسن هذا الاحتراز في هذه الآية الكريمة.
 لما ذكر عقوبة الغال، وأنه يأتي يوم القيامة بما غله، ولما أراد أن يذكر  توفيته وجزاءه، وكان الاقتصار على الغال يوهم -بالمفهوم- أن غيره من أنواع  العاملين قد لا يوفون -أتى بلفظ عام جامع له ولغيره.
 أَفَمَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ كَمَنْ بَاءَ بِسَخَطٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ (162) هُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ (163)  .
 يخبر تعالى أنه لا يستوي من كان قصده رضوان ربه، والعمل على ما يرضيه،  كمن ليس كذلك، ممن هو مكب على المعاصي، مسخط لربه، هذان لا يستويان في حكم  الله، وحكمة الله، وفي فطر عباد الله.
 أَفَمَنْ كَانَ مُؤْمِنًا كَمَنْ كَانَ فَاسِقًا لا يَسْتَوُونَ  ولهذا قال هنا: ( هم درجات عند الله ) أي: كل هؤلاء متفاوتون في درجاتهم ومنازلهم بحسب تفاوتهم في أعمالهم.
 فالمتبعون لرضوان الله يسعون في نيل الدرجات العاليات، والمنازل  والغرفات، فيعطيهم الله من فضله وجوده على قدر أعمالهم، والمتبعون لمساخط  الله يسعون في النزول في الدركات إلى أسفل سافلين، كل على حسب عمله، والله  تعالى بصير بأعمالهم، لا يخفى عليه منها شيء، بل قد علمها، وأثبتها في  اللوح المحفوظ، ووكل ملائكته الأمناء الكرام، أن يكتبوها ويحفظوها،  ويضبطونها.
 لَقَدْ  مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ بَعَثَ فِيهِمْ رَسُولا مِنْ  أَنْفُسِهِمْ يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  (164)  .
 هذه المنة التي امتن الله بها على عباده، أكبر النعم، بل أصلها، وهي  الامتنان عليهم بهذا الرسول الكريم الذي أنقذهم الله به من الضلالة، وعصمهم  به من الهلكة، فقال: ( لقد منَّ الله على المؤمنين إذ بعث فيهم رسولا من  أنفسهم ) يعرفون نسبه، وحاله، ولسانه، من قومهم وقبيلتهم، ناصحا لهم، مشفقا  عليهم، يتلو عليهم آيات الله، يعلمهم ألفاظها ومعانيها.
 ( ويزكيهم ) من الشرك، والمعاصي، والرذائل، وسائر مساوئ الأخلاق.
 و ( يعلمهم الكتاب ) إما جنس الكتاب الذي هو القرآن، فيكون قوله: ( يتلو  عليهم آياته ) المراد به الآيات الكونية، أو المراد بالكتاب -هنا-  الكتابة، فيكون قد امتن عليهم، بتعليم الكتاب والكتابة، التي بها تدرك  العلوم وتحفظ، ( والحكمة ) هي: السنة، التي هي شقيقة القرآن، أو وضع  الأشياء مواضعها، ومعرفة أسرار الشريعة.
 فجمع لهم بين تعليم الأحكام، وما به تنفذ الأحكام، وما به تدرك فوائدها  وثمراتها، ففاقوا بهذه الأمور العظيمة جميع المخلوقين، وكانوا من العلماء  الربانيين، ( وإن كانوا من قبل ) بعثة هذا الرسول ( لفي ضلال مبين ) لا  يعرفون الطريق الموصل إلى ربهم، ولا ما يزكي النفوس ويطهرها، بل ما زين لهم  جهلهم فعلوه، ولو ناقض  ذلك عقول العالمين.
 أَوَلَمَّا  أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ قَدْ أَصَبْتُمْ مِثْلَيْهَا قُلْتُمْ أَنَّى  هَذَا قُلْ هُوَ مِنْ عِنْدِ أَنْفُسِكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ (165)  . 
هذا تسلية من الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين، حين أصابهم ما أصابهم يوم  "أحد" وقتل منهم نحو سبعين، فقال الله: إنكم ( قد أصبتم ) من المشركين (  مثليها ) يوم بدر فقتلتم سبعين من كبارهم وأسرتم سبعين، فليهن الأمر ولتخف  المصيبة عليكم، مع أنكم لا تستوون أنتم وهم، فإن قتلاكم في الجنة وقتلاهم  في النار.
 ( قلتم أنى هذا ) أي: من أين أصابنا ما أصابنا وهزمنا؟ ( قل هو من عند  أنفسكم ) حين تنازعتم وعصيتم من بعد ما أراكم ما تحبون، فعودوا على أنفسكم  باللوم، واحذروا من الأسباب المردية.
 ( إن الله على كل شيء قدير ) فإياكم وسوء الظن بالله، فإنه قادر على نصركم، ولكن له أتم الحكمة في ابتلائكم ومصيبتكم.  ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لانْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ  .

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (72)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(166)الى الأية(173)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

        وَمَا أَصَابَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ فَبِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (166)        وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ نَافَقُوا وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا قَاتِلُوا  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَوِ ادْفَعُوا قَالُوا لَوْ نَعْلَمُ قِتَالا  لاتَّبَعْنَاكُم  ْ هُمْ لِلْكُفْرِ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَقْرَبُ مِنْهُمْ  لِلإِيمَانِ يَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ مَا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ  وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَكْتُمُونَ     (167)        الَّذِينَ قَالُوا لإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَقَعَدُوا لَوْ أَطَاعُونَا مَا  قُتِلُوا قُلْ فَادْرَءُوا عَنْ أَنْفُسِكُمُ الْمَوْتَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ     (168)   . 
  ثم أخبر أن ما أصابهم يوم التقى الجمعان، جمع المسلمين وجمع المشركين  في "أحد" من القتل والهزيمة، أنه بإذنه وقضائه وقدره، لا مرد له ولا بد من  وقوعه. والأمر القدري -إذا نفذ، لم يبق إلا التسليم له، وأنه قدره لحكم  عظيمة وفوائد جسيمة، وأنه ليتبين بذلك المؤمن من المنافق، الذين لما أمروا  بالقتال، ( وقيل لهم تعالوا قاتلوا في سبيل الله ) أي: ذبا عن دين الله،  وحماية له وطلبا لمرضاة الله، ( أو ادفعوا ) عن محارمكم وبلدكم، إن لم يكن  لكم نية صالحة، فأبوا ذلك واعتذروا بأن ( قالوا لو نعلم قتالا لاتبعناكم )  أي: لو نعلم أنكم يصير بينكم وبينهم قتال لاتبعناكم، وهم كذبة في هذا. قد  علموا وتيقنوا وعلم كل أحد أن هؤلاء المشركين، قد ملئوا من الحنق والغيظ  على المؤمنين بما أصابوا منهم، وأنهم قد بذلوا أموالهم، وجمعوا ما يقدرون  عليه من الرجال والعدد، وأقبلوا في جيش عظيم قاصدين المؤمنين في بلدهم،  متحرقين على قتالهم، فمن كانت هذه حالهم، كيف يتصور أنهم لا يصير بينهم  وبين المؤمنين قتال؟ خصوصا وقد خرج المسلمون من المدينة وبرزوا لهم، هذا من  المستحيل، ولكن المنافقين ظنوا أن هذا العذر، يروج على المؤمنين، قال  تعالى: ( هم للكفر يومئذ ) أي: في تلك الحال التي تركوا فيها الخروج مع  المؤمنين ( أقرب منهم للإيمان يقولون بأفواههم ما ليس في قلوبهم ) وهذه  خاصة المنافقين، يظهرون بكلامهم وفعالهم ما يبطنون ضده في قلوبهم وسرائرهم.  
  ومنه قولهم: ( لو نعلم قتالا لاتبعناكم ) فإنهم قد علموا وقوع القتال. 
  ويستدل بهذه الآية على قاعدة "ارتكاب أخف المفسدتين لدفع أعلاهما، وفعل  أدنى المصلحتين، للعجز عن أعلاهما" ؛ [لأن المنافقين أمروا أن يقاتلوا  للدين، فإن لم يفعلوا فللمدافعة عن العيال والأوطان]  ( والله أعلم بما يكتمون ) فيبديه لعباده المؤمنين، ويعاقبهم عليه. 
  ثم قال تعالى: ( الذين قالوا لإخوانهم وقعدوا لو أطاعونا ما قتلوا )  أي: جمعوا بين التخلف عن الجهاد، وبين الاعتراض والتكذيب بقضاء الله وقدره،  قال الله ردًّا عليهم: ( قل فادرءوا ) أي: ادفعوا ( عن أنفسكم الموت إن  كنتم صادقين ) إنهم لو أطاعوكم ما قتلوا، لا تقدرون على ذلك ولا تستطيعونه.  
  وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن العبد قد يكون فيه خصلة كفر وخصلة إيمان، وقد يكون إلى أحدهما أقرب منه إلى الأخرى. 
       وَلا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ قُتِلُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ أَمْوَاتًا بَلْ أَحْيَاءٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ يُرْزَقُونَ     (169)        فَرِحِينَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَيَسْتَبْشِرُو  نَ  بِالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَلْحَقُوا بِهِمْ مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ أَلا خَوْفٌ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (170)        يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (171)   . 
  هذه الآيات الكريمة  فيها فضيلة   الشهداء وكرامتهم، وما منَّ الله عليهم به من فضله وإحسانه، وفي ضمنها  تسلية الأحياء عن قتلاهم وتعزيتهم، وتنشيطهم للقتال في سبيل الله والتعرض  للشهادة، فقال: ( ولا تحسبن الذين قتلوا في سبيل الله ) أي: في جهاد أعداء  الدين، قاصدين بذلك إعلاء كلمة الله ( أمواتا ) أي: لا يخطر ببالك وحسبانك  أنهم ماتوا وفقدوا، وذهبت عنهم لذة الحياة الدنيا والتمتع بزهرتها،   < 1-157 >    الذي يحذر من فواته، من جبن عن القتال، وزهد في الشهادة. ( بل ) قد حصل  لهم أعظم مما يتنافس فيه المتنافسون. فهم ( أحياء عند ربهم ) في دار  كرامته. 
  ولفظ: ( عند ربهم ) يقتضي علو درجتهم، وقربهم من ربهم، ( يرزقون ) من  أنواع النعيم الذي لا يعلم وصفه، إلا من أنعم به عليهم، ومع هذا ( فرحين  بما آتاهم الله من فضله ) أي: مغتبطين بذلك، قد قرت به عيونهم، وفرحت به  نفوسهم، وذلك لحسنه وكثرته، وعظمته، وكمال اللذة في الوصول إليه، وعدم  المنغص، فجمع الله لهم بين نعيم البدن بالرزق، ونعيم القلب والروح بالفرح  بما آتاهم من فضله: فتم لهم   النعيم والسرور، وجعلوا ( يستبشرون بالذين لم يلحقوا بهم من خلفهم ) أي:  يبشر بعضهم بعضا، بوصول إخوانهم الذين لم يلحقوا بهم، وأنهم سينالون ما  نالوا، ( ألا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون ) أي: يستبشرون بزوال المحذور عنهم  وعن إخوانهم المستلزم كمال السرور 
   ( يستبشرون بنعمة من الله وفضل ) أي: يهنىء بعضهم بعضا، بأعظم مهنأ  به، وهو: نعمة ربهم، وفضله، وإحسانه، ( وأن الله لا يضيع أجر المؤمنين ) بل  ينميه ويشكره، ويزيده من فضله، ما لا يصل إليه سعيهم. 
  وفي هذه الآيات إثبات نعيم البرزخ، وأن الشهداء في أعلى مكان عند ربهم،  وفيه تلاقي أرواح أهل الخير، وزيارة بعضهم بعضا، وتبشير بعضهم بعضا. 
       الَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَصَابَهُمُ  الْقَرْحُ لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّقَوْا أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ     (172)        الَّذِينَ قَالَ لَهُمُ النَّاسُ إِنَّ النَّاسَ قَدْ جَمَعُوا لَكُمْ  فَاخْشَوْهُمْ فَزَادَهُمْ إِيمَانًا وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ وَنِعْمَ  الْوَكِيلُ     (173)   .  
لما رجع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من "أحد" إلى المدينة، وسمع أن  أبا سفيان ومن معه من المشركين قد هموا بالرجوع إلى المدينة، ندب أصحابه  إلى الخروج، فخرجوا -على ما بهم من الجراح- استجابة لله ولرسوله، وطاعة لله  ولرسوله، فوصلوا إلى "حمراء الأسد" وجاءهم من جاءهم وقال لهم: ( إن الناس  قد جمعوا لكم ) وهموا باستئصالكم، تخويفا لهم وترهيبا، فلم يزدهم ذلك إلا  إيمانا بالله واتكالا عليه. 

   ( وقالوا حسبنا الله ) أي: كافينا كل ما أهمنا ( ونعم الوكيل ) المفوض إليه تدبير عباده، والقائم بمصالحهم. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (73)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(174)الى الأية(180)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


**    فَانْقَلَبُوا بِنِعْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَفَضْلٍ لَمْ يَمْسَسْهُمْ سُوءٌ  وَاتَّبَعُوا رِضْوَانَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَظِيمٍ  (174)    إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ فَلا تَخَافُوهُمْ وَخَافُونِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  (175)   .*
* (  فانقلبوا ) أي: رجعوا (  بنعمة من الله وفضل لم يمسسهم سوء ) .*
*وجاء الخبر المشركين أن الرسول وأصحابه قد خرجوا إليكم، وندم من تخلف  منهم، فألقى الله الرعب في قلوبهم، واستمروا راجعين إلى مكة، ورجع المؤمنون  بنعمة من الله وفضل، حيث مَنَّ عليهم بالتوفيق للخروج بهذه الحالة  والاتكال على ربهم، ثم إنه قد كتب لهم أجر غزاة تامة، فبسبب إحسانهم بطاعة  ربهم، وتقواهم عن معصيته، لهم أجر عظيم، وهذا فضل الله عليهم.*
*ثم قال تعالى: (  إنما ذلكم الشيطان يخوف أولياءه ) أي: إن ترهيب من رهب من المشركين، وقال: إنهم جمعوا لكم، داع من دعاة  الشيطان، يخوف أولياءه الذين عدم إيمانهم، أو ضعف. (  فلا تخافوهم وخافون إن كنتم مؤمنين ) أي: فلا تخافوا المشركين أولياء الشيطان، فإن نواصيهم بيد الله، لا  يتصرفون إلا بقدره، بل خافوا الله الذي ينصر أولياءه الخائفين منه  المستجيبين لدعوته.*
*وفي هذه الآية وجوب الخوف من الله وحده، وأنه من لوازم الإيمان، فعلى  قدر إيمان العبد يكون خوفه من الله، والخوف المحمود: ما حجز العبد عن محارم  الله.*
*     وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لَنْ  يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَلا يَجْعَلَ لَهُمْ حَظًّا  فِي الآخِرَةِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  (176)    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اشْتَرَوُا الْكُفْرَ بِالإِيمَانِ لَنْ يَضُرُّوا اللَّهَ شَيْئًا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  (177)   .*
*كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم حريصا على الخلق، مجتهدا في هدايتهم، وكان  يحزن إذا لم يهتدوا، قال الله تعالى: ( ولا يحزنك الذين يسارعون في الكفر )  من شدة رغبتهم فيه، وحرصهم عليه ( إنهم لن يضروا الله شيئا ) فالله ناصر  دينه، ومؤيد رسوله، ومنفذ أمره من دونهم، فلا تبالهم ولا تحفل بهم، إنما  يضرون ويسعون في ضرر أنفسهم، بفوات الإيمان في الدنيا، وحصول العذاب الأليم  في الأخرى، من هوانهم على الله وسقوطهم من عينه، وإرادته أن لا يجعل لهم  نصيبا في الآخرة من ثوابه. خذلهم فلم يوفقهم لما وفق له  < 1-158 >  أولياءه ومن أراد به خيرا، عدلا منه وحكمة، لعلمه بأنهم غير زاكين على الهدى، ولا قابلين للرشاد، لفساد أخلاقهم وسوء قصدهم.*
*ثم أخبر أن الذين اختاروا الكفر على الإيمان، ورغبوا فيه رغبة من بذل ما  يحب من المال، في شراء ما يحب من السلع ( لن يضروا الله شيئا ) بل ضرر  فعلهم يعود على أنفسهم، ولهذا قال: ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) وكيف يضرون الله  شيئا، وهم قد زهدوا أشد الزهد في الإيمان، ورغبوا كل الرغبة بالكفر  بالرحمن؟! فالله غني عنهم، وقد قيض لدينه من عباده الأبرار الأزكياء سواهم،  وأعد له -ممن ارتضاه لنصرته- أهل البصائر والعقول، وذوي الألباب من الرجال  الفحول، قال الله تعالى:        قُلْ آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لا تُؤْمِنُوا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا       الآيات.*
*     وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّمَا نُمْلِي لَهُمْ خَيْرٌ  لأَنْفُسِهِمْ إِنَّمَا نُمْلِي لَهُمْ لِيَزْدَادُوا إِثْمًا وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  (178)   .*
*أي: ولا يظن الذين كفروا بربهم ونابذوا دينه، وحاربوا رسوله أن تركنا  إياهم في هذه الدنيا، وعدم استئصالنا لهم، وإملاءنا لهم خير لأنفسهم، ومحبة  منا لهم.*
*كلا ليس الأمر كما زعموا، وإنما ذلك لشر يريده الله بهم، وزيادة عذاب وعقوبة إلى عذابهم، ولهذا قال: (  إنما نملي لهم ليزدادوا إثما ولهم عذاب مهين ) فالله تعالى يملي للظالم، حتى يزداد طغيانه، ويترادف كفرانه، حتى إذا أخذه أخذه  أخذ عزيز مقتدر، فليحذر الظالمون من الإمهال، ولا يظنوا أن يفوتوا الكبير المتعال.*
*     مَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَذَرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ  حَتَّى يَمِيزَ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  لِيُطْلِعَكُمْ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْتَبِي مِنْ رُسُلِهِ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَإِنْ تُؤْمِنُوا  وَتَتَّقُوا فَلَكُمْ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  (179)   .*
*أي: ما كان في حكمة الله أن يترك المؤمنين على ما أنتم عليه من الاختلاط وعدم التميز  حتى يميز الخبيث من الطيب، والمؤمن من المنافق، والصادق من الكاذب.*
*ولم يكن في حكمته أيضا أن يطلع عباده على الغيب الذي يعلمه من عباده،  فاقتضت حكمته الباهرة أن يبتلي عباده، ويفتنهم بما به يتميز الخبيث من  الطيب، من أنواع الابتلاء والامتحان، فأرسل [الله] رسله، وأمر بطاعتهم،  والانقياد لهم، والإيمان بهم، ووعدهم على الإيمان والتقوى الأجر العظيم.*
*فانقسم الناس بحسب اتباعهم للرسل قسمين: مطيعين وعاصين، ومؤمنين  ومنافقين، ومسلمين وكافرين، ليرتب على ذلك الثواب والعقاب، وليظهر عدله  وفضله، وحكمته لخلقه.*
*     وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ بِمَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ  فَضْلِهِ هُوَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ بَلْ هُوَ شَرٌّ لَهُمْ سَيُطَوَّقُونَ مَا  بَخِلُوا بِهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ  (180)   .*
*أي: ولا يظن الذين يبخلون، أي: يمنعون ما عندهم مما آتاهم الله من فضله،  من المال والجاه والعلم، وغير ذلك مما منحهم الله، وأحسن إليهم به، وأمرهم  ببذل ما لا يضرهم منه لعباده، فبخلوا بذلك، وأمسكوه، وضنوا به على عباد  الله، وظنوا أنه خير لهم، بل هو شر لهم، في دينهم ودنياهم، وعاجلهم وآجلهم (  سيطوقون ما بخلوا به يوم القيامة ) أي: يجعل ما بخلوا به طوقا في أعناقهم،  يعذبون به كما ورد في الحديث الصحيح، "إن البخيل يمثل له ماله يوم القيامة  شجاعا أقرع، له زبيبتان، يأخذ بلهزمتيه يقول: أنا مالك، أنا كنزك" وتلا  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم مصداق ذلك، هذه الآية.*
*فهؤلاء حسبوا أن بخلهم نافعهم، ومجد عليهم، فانقلب عليهم الأمر، وصار من أعظم مضارهم، وسبب عقابهم.*
* ( ولله ميراث السماوات والأرض ) أي: هو تعالى مالك الملك، وترد جميع  الأملاك إلى مالكها، وينقلب العباد من الدنيا ما معهم درهم ولا دينار، ولا  غير ذلك من المال.*
*قال تعالى:      إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَرِثُ الأَرْضَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا وَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ      وتأمل كيف ذكر السبب الابتدائي والسبب الغائي، الموجب كل واحد منهما أن لا يبخل العبد بما أعطاه الله.*
*أخبر أولا أن الذي عنده وفي يده فضل من الله ونعمة، ليس ملكا للعبد، بل  لولا فضل الله عليه وإحسانه، لم يصل إليه منه شيء، فمنعه لذلك منع لفضل  الله وإحسانه؛ ولأن إحسانه موجب للإحسان إلى عبيده كما قال تعالى:       وَأَحْسِنْ كَمَا أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ       .*
*فمن تحقق أن ما بيده، فضل من الله، لم يمنع الفضل الذي لا يضره، بل ينفعه في قلبه وماله، وزيادة إيمانه، وحفظه من الآفات.*
*ثم ذكر ثانيا: أن هذا الذي بيد  < 1-159 >  العباد كلها ترجع إلى الله، ويرثها تعالى، وهو خير الوارثين، فلا معنى للبخل بشيء هو زائل عنك منتقل إلى غيرك.*
*ثم ذكر ثالثا: السبب الجزائي، فقال: ( والله بما تعملون خبير ) فإذا كان  خبيرا بأعمالكم جميعها -ويستلزم ذلك الجزاء الحسن على الخيرات، والعقوبات  على الشر- لم يتخلف من في قلبه مثقال ذرة من إيمان عن الإنفاق الذي يجزى به  الثواب، ولا يرضى بالإمساك الذي به العقاب.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (74)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(181)الى الأية(186)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


* * لَقَدْ سَمِعَ اللَّهُ قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَقِيرٌ  وَنَحْنُ أَغْنِيَاءُ سَنَكْتُبُ مَا قَالُوا وَقَتْلَهُمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ  بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَنَقُولُ ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ  (181)    ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ  (182)   .*
*يخبر تعالى، عن قول هؤلاء المتمردين، الذين قالوا أقبح المقالة وأشنعها،  وأسمجها، فأخبر أنه قد سمع ما قالوه وأنه سيكتبه ويحفظه، مع أفعالهم  الشنيعة، وهو: قتلهم الأنبياء الناصحين، وأنه سيعاقبهم على ذلك أشد  العقوبة، وأنه يقال لهم -بدل قولهم إن الله فقير ونحن أغنياء- ( ذوقوا عذاب  الحريق ) المحرق النافذ من البدن إلى الأفئدة، وأن عذابهم ليس ظلما من  الله لهم، فإنه ( ليس بظلام للعبيد ) فإنه منزه عن ذلك، وإنما ذلك بما قدمت  أيديهم من المخازي والقبائح، التي أوجبت استحقاقهم العذاب، وحرمانهم  الثواب.*
*وقد ذكر المفسرون أن هذه الآية نزلت في قوم من اليهود، تكلموا بذلك،  وذكروا منهم "فنحاص بن عازوراء" من رؤساء علماء اليهود في المدينة، وأنه  لما سمع قول الله تعالى: (     مَنْ ذَا الَّذِي يُقْرِضُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا    )       وَأَقْرَضُوا اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا       قال: -على وجه التكبر والتجرهم- هذه المقالة قبحه الله، فذكرها الله عنهم،  وأخبر أنه ليس ببدع من شنائعهم، بل قد سبق لهم من الشنائع ما هو نظير ذلك،  وهو: ( قتلهم الأنبياء بغير حق ) هذا القيد يراد به، أنهم تجرأوا على  قتلهم مع علمهم بشناعته، لا جهلا وضلالا بل تمردا وعنادا.*
*  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَهِدَ إِلَيْنَا أَلا نُؤْمِنَ  لِرَسُولٍ حَتَّى يَأْتِيَنَا بِقُرْبَانٍ تَأْكُلُهُ النَّارُ قُلْ قَدْ  جَاءَكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِي بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَبِالَّذِي قُلْتُمْ  فَلِمَ قَتَلْتُمُوهُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  (183)    فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقَدْ كُذِّبَ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ جَاءُوا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَالزُّبُرِ وَالْكِتَابِ الْمُنِيرِ  (184)   .*
*يخبر تعالى عن حال هؤلاء المفترين القائلين: (  إن الله عهد إلينا ) أي: تقدم إلينا وأوصى، (  ألا نؤمن لرسول حتى يأتينا بقربان تأكله النار ) فجمعوا بين الكذب على الله، وحصر آية الرسل بما قالوه، من هذا الإفك  المبين، وأنهم إن لم يؤمنوا برسول لم يأتهم بقربان تأكله النار، فهم -في  ذلك- مطيعون لربهم، ملتزمون عهده، وقد علم أن كل رسول يرسله الله، يؤيده من  الآيات والبراهين، ما على مثله آمن البشر، ولم يقصرها على ما قالوه، ومع  هذا فقد قالوا إفكا لم يلتزموه، وباطلا لم يعملوا به، ولهذا أمر الله رسوله  أن يقول لهم: (  قل قد جاءكم رسل من قبلي بالبينات ) الدالات على صدقهم (  وبالذي قلتم ) بأن أتاكم بقربان تأكله النار (  فلم قتلتموهم إن كنتم صادقين ) أي: في دعواهم  الإيمان برسول يأتي  بقربان تأكله النار، فقد تبين بهذا كذبهم، وعنادهم وتناقضهم.*
*ثم سلَّى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فقال: (  فإن كذبوك فقد كذب رسل من قبلك ) أي: هذه عادة الظالمين، ودأبهم الكفر بالله، وتكذيب رسل الله وليس  تكذيبهم لرسل الله، عن قصور ما أتوا به، أو عدم تبين حجة، بل قد (  جاءوا بالبينات ) أي: الحجج العقلية، والبراهين النقلية، (  والزبر ) أي: الكتب المزبورة المنزلة من السماء، التي لا يمكن أن يأتي بها غير  الرسل.*
* (  والكتاب المنير ) للأحكام الشرعية، وبيان ما اشتملت عليه من المحاسن العقلية، ومنير أيضا  للأخبار الصادقة، فإذا كان هذا عادتهم في عدم الإيمان بالرسل، الذين هذا  وصفهم، فلا يحزنك أمرهم، ولا يهمنك شأنهم.*
*ثم قال تعالى:* *  كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ وَإِنَّمَا تُوَفَّوْنَ أُجُورَكُمْ  يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَمَنْ زُحْزِحَ عَنِ النَّارِ وَأُدْخِلَ الْجَنَّةَ  فَقَدْ فَازَ وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلا مَتَاعُ الْغُرُورِ  (185)   .*
*هذه الآية الكريمة فيها التزهيد في الدنيا بفنائها وعدم بقائها، وأنها  متاع الغرور، تفتن بزخرفها، وتخدع بغرورها، وتغر بمحاسنها، ثم هي منتقلة،  ومنتقل عنها إلى دار القرار، التي توفى فيها النفوس ما عملت في هذه الدار،  من خير وشر.*
* ( فمن زحزح ) أي: أخرج، ( عن النار وأدخل الجنة فقد فاز ) أي: حصل له  الفوز العظيم من العذاب الأليم، والوصول إلى جنات النعيم، التي فيها ما لا  عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر.*
*ومفهوم الآية، أن من لم يزحزح عن  < 1-160 >  النار ويدخل الجنة، فإنه لم يفز، بل قد شقي الشقاء الأبدي، وابتلي بالعذاب السرمدي.*
*وفي هذه الآية إشارة لطيفة إلى نعيم البرزخ وعذابه، وأن العاملين يجزون  فيه بعض الجزاء مما عملوه، ويقدم لهم أنموذج مما أسلفوه، يفهم هذا من قوله:  ( وإنما توفون أجوركم يوم القيامة ) أي: توفية الأعمال التامة، إنما يكون  يوم القيامة، وأما ما دون ذلك فيكون في البرزخ، بل قد يكون قبل ذلك في  الدنيا كقوله تعالى:       وَلَنُذِيقَنَّه  ُمْ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الأَدْنَى دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الأَكْبَرِ       .*
*     لَتُبْلَوُنَّ فِي أَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ وَلَتَسْمَعُنَّ مِنَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا  أَذًى كَثِيرًا وَإِنْ تَصْبِرُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَإِنَّ ذَلِكَ مِنْ عَزْمِ  الأُمُورِ  (186)   .*
*يخبر تعالى ويخاطب المؤمنين أنهم سيبتلون في أموالهم من النفقات الواجبة  والمستحبة، ومن التعريض لإتلافها في سبيل الله، وفي أنفسهم من التكليف  بأعباء التكاليف الثقيلة على كثير من الناس، كالجهاد في سبيل الله، والتعرض  فيه للتعب والقتل والأسر والجراح، وكالأمراض التي تصيبه في نفسه، أو فيمن  يحب.*
* ( ولتسمعن من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم ومن الذين أشركوا أذى كثيرا ) من الطعن فيكم، وفي دينكم وكتابكم ورسولكم.*
*وفي إخباره لعباده المؤمنين بذلك، عدة فوائد:*
*منها: أن حكمته تعالى تقتضي ذلك، ليتميز المؤمن الصادق من غيره.*
*ومنها: أنه تعالى يقدر عليهم هذه الأمور، لما يريده بهم من الخير ليعلي  درجاتهم، ويكفر من سيئاتهم، وليزداد بذلك إيمانهم، ويتم به إيقانهم، فإنه  إذا أخبرهم بذلك ووقع كما أخبر       قَالُوا هَذَا مَا وَعَدَنَا اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَصَدَقَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَمَا زَادَهُمْ إِلا إِيمَانًا وَتَسْلِيمًا      .*
*ومنها: أنه أخبرهم بذلك لتتوطن نفوسهم على وقوع ذلك، والصبر عليه إذا  وقع؛ لأنهم قد استعدوا لوقوعه، فيهون عليهم حمله، وتخف عليهم مؤنته،  ويلجأون إلى الصبر والتقوى، ولهذا قال: ( وإن تصبروا وتتقوا ) أي: إن  تصبروا على ما نالكم في أموالكم وأنفسكم، من الابتلاء والامتحان وعلى أذية  الظالمين، وتتقوا الله في ذلك الصبر بأن تنووا به وجه الله والتقرب إليه،  ولم تتعدوا في صبركم الحد الشرعي من الصبر في موضع لا يحل لكم فيه  الاحتمال، بل وظيفتكم فيه الانتقام من أعداء الله.*
* ( فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور ) أي: من الأمور التي يعزم عليها، وينافس  فيها، ولا يوفق لها إلا أهل العزائم والهمم العالية كما قال تعالى:       وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ       .
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (75)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(187)الى الأية(194)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 


**   وَإِذْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ  لَتُبَيِّنُنَّه  ُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلا تَكْتُمُونَهُ فَنَبَذُوهُ وَرَاءَ  ظُهُورِهِمْ وَاشْتَرَوْا بِهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا فَبِئْسَ مَا يَشْتَرُونَ  (187)   لا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أَتَوْا وَيُحِبُّونَ أَنْ  يُحْمَدُوا بِمَا لَمْ يَفْعَلُوا فَلا تَحْسَبَنَّهُمْ بِمَفَازَةٍ مِنَ  الْعَذَابِ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  (188)   .*

*الميثاق هو العهد الثقيل المؤكد، وهذا الميثاق أخذه الله تعالى على كل  من أعطاه [الله] الكتب وعلمه العلم، أن يبين للناس ما يحتاجون إليه مما  علمه الله، ولا يكتمهم ذلك، ويبخل عليهم به، خصوصا إذا سألوه، أو وقع ما  يوجب ذلك، فإن كل من عنده علم يجب عليه في تلك الحال أن يبينه، ويوضح الحق  من الباطل.*
*فأما الموفقون، فقاموا بهذا أتم القيام، وعلموا الناس مما علمهم الله، ابتغاء مرضاة ربهم، وشفقة على الخلق، وخوفا من إثم الكتمان.*
*وأما الذين أوتوا الكتاب، من اليهود والنصارى ومن شابههم، فنبذوا هذه  العهود والمواثيق وراء ظهورهم، فلم يعبأوا بها، فكتموا الحق، وأظهروا  الباطل، تجرؤا على محارم الله، وتهاونا بحقوق الله، وحقوق الخلق، واشتروا  بذلك الكتمان ثمنا قليلا وهو ما يحصل لهم إن حصل من بعض الرياسات، والأموال  الحقيرة، من سفلتهم المتبعين أهواءهم، المقدمين شهواتهم على الحق، ( فبئس  ما يشترون ) لأنه أخس العوض، والذي رغبوا عنه -وهو بيان الحق، الذي فيه  السعادة الأبدية، والمصالح الدينية والدنيوية- أعظم المطالب وأجلها، فلم  يختاروا الدنيء الخسيس ويتركوا العالي النفيس، إلا لسوء حظهم وهوانهم،  وكونهم لا يصلحون لغير ما خلقوا له.*
*ثم قال تعالى: ( لا تحسبن الذين يفرحون بما أتوا ) أي: من القبائح والباطل القولي والفعلي.*
* ( ويحبون أن يحمدوا بما لم يفعلوا ) أي: بالخير الذي لم يفعلوه، والحق  الذي لم يقولوه، فجمعوا بين فعل الشر وقوله، والفرح بذلك ومحبة أن يحمدوا  على فعل الخير الذي ما فعلوه.*
* ( فلا تحسبنهم بمفازة من العذاب ) أي: بمحل نجوة منه وسلامة، بل قد استحقوه، وسيصيرون إليه، ولهذا قال: ( ولهم عذاب أليم ) .*
*ويدخل في هذه الآية الكريمة أهل الكتاب الذين فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم،  ولم ينقادوا للرسول، وزعموا أنهم هم المحقون في حالهم ومقالهم، وكذلك كل  من ابتدع بدعة قولية أو فعلية، وفرح بها، ودعا إليها، وزعم  < 1-161 >  أنه محق وغيره مبطل، كما هو الواقع من أهل البدع.*
*ودلت الآية بمفهومها على أن من أحب أن يحمد ويثنى عليه بما فعله من  الخير واتباع الحق، إذا لم يكن قصده بذلك الرياء والسمعة، أنه غير مذموم،  بل هذا من الأمور المطلوبة، التي أخبر الله أنه يجزي بها المحسنين له  الأعمال والأقوال، وأنه جازى بها خواص خلقه، وسألوها منه، كما قال إبراهيم  عليه السلام:       وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الآخِرِينَ      وقال:       سَلامٌ عَلَى نُوحٍ فِي الْعَالَمِينَ  *  إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ      وقد قال عباد الرحمن:       وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا       وهي من نعم الباري على عبده، ومننه التي تحتاج إلى الشكر.*
*    وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  (189)   .*

*أي: هو المالك للسماوات والأرض وما فيهما، من سائر أصناف الخلق، المتصرف  فيهم بكمال القدرة، وبديع الصنعة، فلا يمتنع عليه منهم أحد، ولا يعجزه  أحد.*
*     إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لآيَاتٍ لأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ  (190)   الَّذِينَ يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا وَعَلَى جُنُوبِهِمْ  وَيَتَفَكَّرُون  َ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ رَبَّنَا مَا  خَلَقْتَ هَذَا بَاطِلا سُبْحَانَكَ فَقِنَا عَذَابَ النَّارِ  (191)   رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ مَنْ تُدْخِلِ النَّارَ فَقَدْ أَخْزَيْتَهُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنْصَارٍ  (192)   رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا سَمِعْنَا مُنَادِيًا يُنَادِي لِلإِيمَانِ أَنْ  آمِنُوا بِرَبِّكُمْ فَآمَنَّا رَبَّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا  وَكَفِّرْ عَنَّا سَيِّئَاتِنَا وَتَوَفَّنَا مَعَ الأَبْرَارِ  (193)   رَبَّنَا وَآتِنَا مَا وَعَدْتَنَا عَلَى رُسُلِكَ وَلا تُخْزِنَا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّكَ لا تُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ  (194)   .*

*يخبر تعالى: (  إن في خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف الليل والنهار لآيات لأولي الألباب ) وفي ضمن ذلك حث العباد على التفكر فيها، والتبصر بآياتها، وتدبر خلقها،  وأبهم قوله: (  آيات ) ولم يقل: "على المطلب الفلاني" إشارة لكثرتها وعمومها، وذلك لأن فيها من  الآيات العجيبة ما يبهر الناظرين، ويقنع المتفكرين، ويجذب أفئدة الصادقين،  وينبه العقول النيرة على جميع المطالب الإلهية، فأما تفصيل ما اشتملت عليه،  فلا يمكن لمخلوق أن يحصره، ويحيط ببعضه، وفي الجملة فما فيها من العظمة  والسعة، وانتظام السير والحركة، يدل على عظمة خالقها، وعظمة سلطانه وشمول  قدرته. وما فيها من الإحكام والإتقان، وبديع الصنع، ولطائف الفعل، يدل على  حكمة الله ووضعه الأشياء مواضعها، وسعة علمه. وما فيها من المنافع للخلق،  يدل على سعة رحمة الله، وعموم فضله، وشمول بره، ووجوب شكره.*
*وكل ذلك يدل على تعلق القلب بخالقها ومبدعها، وبذل الجهد في مرضاته، وأن  لا يشرك به سواه، ممن لا يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في  السماء.*
*وخص الله بالآيات أولي الألباب، وهم أهل العقول؛ لأنهم هم المنتفعون بها، الناظرون إليها بعقولهم لا بأبصارهم.*
*ثم وصف أولي الألباب بأنهم (  يذكرون الله ) في جميع أحوالهم: (  قياما وقعودا وعلى جنوبهم ) وهذا يشمل جميع أنواع الذكر بالقول والقلب، ويدخل في ذلك الصلاة قائما،  فإن لم يستطع فقاعدا، فإن لم يستطع فعلى جنب، وأنهم (  يتفكرون في خلق السماوات والأرض ) أي: ليستدلوا بها على المقصود منها، ودل هذا على أن التفكر عبادة من صفات  أولياء الله العارفين، فإذا تفكروا بها، عرفوا أن الله لم يخلقها عبثا،  فيقولون: (  ربنا ما خلقت هذا باطلا سبحانك ) عن كل ما لا يليق بجلالك، بل خلقتها بالحق وللحق، مشتملة على الحق.*
* (  فقنا عذاب النار ) بأن تعصمنا من السيئات، وتوفقنا للأعمال الصالحات، لننال بذلك النجاة من النار.*
*ويتضمن ذلك سؤال الجنة، لأنهم إذا وقاهم الله عذاب النار حصلت لهم  الجنة، ولكن لما قام الخوف بقلوبهم، دعوا الله بأهم الأمور عندهم، (  ربنا إنك من تدخل النار فقد أخزيته ) أي: لحصوله على السخط من الله، ومن ملائكته، وأوليائه، ووقوع الفضيحة  التي لا نجاة منها، ولا منقذ منها، ولهذا قال: (  وما للظالمين من أنصار ) ينقذونهم من عذابه، وفيه دلالة على أنهم دخلوها بظلمهم.*
* (  ربنا إننا سمعنا مناديا ينادي للإيمان ) وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، أي: يدعو الناس إليه، ويرغبهم فيه، في أصوله وفروعه.*
* (  فآمنا ) أي: أجبناه مبادرة، وسارعنا إليه، وفي هذا إخبار منهم بمنة الله عليهم،  وتبجح بنعمته، وتوسل إليه بذلك، أن يغفر ذنوبهم ويكفر سيئاتهم، لأن الحسنات  يذهبن السيئات، والذي من عليهم بالإيمان، سيمن عليهم بالأمان التام.*
* (  وتوفنا مع الأبرار ) يتضمن هذا الدعاء التوفيق لفعل الخير، وترك الشر، الذي به يكون العبد من الأبرار، والاستمرار عليه، والثبات إلى الممات.*
*ولما ذكروا توفيق الله إياهم للإيمان، وتوسلهم به إلى تمام النعمة،  سألوه الثواب على ذلك، وأن ينجز لهم ما وعدهم به على ألسنة رسله من النصر،  والظهور في الدنيا، ومن الفوز  < 1-162 >  برضوان الله وجنته في الآخرة، فإنه تعالى لا يخلف الميعاد، فأجاب الله دعاءهم، وقبل تضرعهم، فلهذا قال: 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (76)
تفسير السعدى
سورة آل عمران
من الأية(195)الى الأية(200)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي

تفسير سورة آل عمران 
وهي مدنية 

     فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ أَنِّي لا أُضِيعُ عَمَلَ عَامِلٍ مِنْكُمْ  مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ فَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا  وَأُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأُوذُوا فِي سَبِيلِي وَقَاتَلُوا  وَقُتِلُوا لأُكَفِّرَنَّ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأُدْخِلَنَّه  ُمْ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ ثَوَابًا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ حُسْنُ الثَّوَابِ  (195)   .
 أي: أجاب الله دعاءهم، دعاء العبادة، ودعاء الطلب، وقال: إني لا أضيع  عمل عامل منكم من ذكر وأنثى، فالجميع سيلقون ثواب أعمالهم كاملا موفرا، (  بعضكم من بعض ) أي: كلكم على حد سواء في الثواب والعقاب، (  فالذين هاجروا وأخرجوا من ديارهم وأوذوا في سبيلي وقاتلوا وقتلوا ) فجمعوا بين الإيمان والهجرة، ومفارقة المحبوبات من الأوطان والأموال،  طلبا لمرضاة ربهم، وجاهدوا في سبيل الله.
  (  لأكفرن عنهم سيئاتهم ولأدخلنهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ثوابا من عند الله ) الذي يعطي عبده الثواب الجزيل على العمل القليل.
  (  والله عنده حسن الثواب ) مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر، فمن أراد ذلك، فليطلبه من الله بطاعته والتقرب إليه، بما يقدر عليه العبد.
 لا يَغُرَّنَّكَ تَقَلُّبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي الْبِلادِ  (196)    مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ ثُمَّ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ  (197)    لَكِنِ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا رَبَّهُمْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا نُزُلا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَمَا  عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِلأَبْرَارِ  (198)   .
 وهذه الآية المقصود منها التسلية عما يحصل للذين كفروا من متاع الدنيا،  وتنعمهم فيها، وتقلبهم في البلاد بأنواع التجارات والمكاسب واللذات، وأنواع  العز، والغلبة في بعض الأوقات، فإن هذا كله (  متاع قليل ) ليس له ثبوت ولا بقاء، بل يتمتعون به قليلا ويعذبون عليه طويلا هذه أعلى  حالة تكون للكافر، وقد رأيت ما تؤول إليه.
 وأما المتقون لربهم، المؤمنون به- فمع ما يحصل لهم من عز الدنيا ونعيمها (  لهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها ) .
 فلو قدر أنهم في دار الدنيا، قد حصل لهم كل بؤس وشدة، وعناء ومشقة، لكان  هذا بالنسبة إلى النعيم المقيم، والعيش السليم، والسرور والحبور، والبهجة  نزرا يسيرا، ومنحة في صورة محنة، ولهذا قال تعالى: (  وما عند الله خير للأبرار ) وهم الذين برت قلوبهم، فبرت أقوالهم وأفعالهم، فأثابهم البر الرحيم من  بره أجرا عظيما، وعطاء جسيما، وفوزا دائما.
    وَإِنَّ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ لَمَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ خَاشِعِينَ لِلَّهِ لا يَشْتَرُونَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ  (199)    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اصْبِرُوا وَصَابِرُوا وَرَابِطُوا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  (200)   .
 أي: وإن من أهل الكتاب طائفة موفقة للخير، يؤمنون بالله، ويؤمنون بما  أنزل إليكم وما أنزل إليهم، وهذا الإيمان النافع لا كمن يؤمن ببعض الرسل  والكتب، ويكفر ببعض.
 ولهذا -لما كان إيمانهم عاما حقيقيا- صار نافعا، فأحدث لهم خشية الله،  وخضوعهم لجلاله الموجب للانقياد لأوامره ونواهيه، والوقوف عند حدوده.
 وهؤلاء أهل الكتاب والعلم على الحقيقة، كما قال تعالى:      إِنَّمَا يَخْشَى اللَّهَ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْعُلَمَاءُ       ومن تمام خشيتهم لله، أنهم ( لا يشترون بآيات الله ثمنًا قليلا ) فلا  يقدمون الدنيا على الدين كما فعل أهل الانحراف الذين يكتمون ما أنزل الله  ويشترون به ثمنا قليلا وأما هؤلاء فعرفوا الأمر على الحقيقة، وعلموا أن من  أعظم الخسران، الرضا بالدون عن الدين، والوقوف مع بعض حظوظ النفس السفلية،  وترك الحق الذي هو: أكبر حظ وفوز في الدنيا والآخرة، فآثروا الحق وبينوه،  ودعوا إليه، وحذروا عن الباطل، فأثابهم الله على ذلك بأن وعدهم الأجر  الجزيل، والثواب الجميل، وأخبرهم بقربه، وأنه سريع الحساب، فلا يستبطؤون ما  وعدهم الله، لأن ما هو آت محقق حصوله، فهو قريب.
 ثم حض المؤمنين على ما يوصلهم إلى الفلاح - وهو: الفوز والسعادة  والنجاح، وأن الطريق الموصل إلى ذلك لزوم الصبر، الذي هو حبس النفس على ما  تكرهه، من ترك المعاصي، ومن الصبر على المصائب، وعلى الأوامر الثقيلة على  النفوس، فأمرهم بالصبر على جميع ذلك.
 والمصابرة أي  الملازمة والاستمرار على ذلك، على الدوام، ومقاومة الأعداء في جميع الأحوال.
 والمرابطة: وهي  لزوم المحل  < 1-163 >   الذي يخاف من وصول العدو منه، وأن يراقبوا أعداءهم، ويمنعوهم من الوصول  إلى مقاصدهم، لعلهم يفلحون: يفوزون بالمحبوب الديني والدنيوي والأخروي،  وينجون من المكروه كذلك.
 فعلم من هذا أنه لا سبيل إلى الفلاح بدون الصبر والمصابرة والمرابطة  المذكورات، فلم يفلح من أفلح إلا بها، ولم يفت أحدا الفلاح إلا بالإخلال  بها أو ببعضها.
 والله الموفق ولا حول ولا قوة إلا به.
 تم تفسير "سورة آل عمران" والحمد لله على نعمته، ونسأله تمام النعمة.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (77)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(1)الى الأية(6)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ اتَّقُوا رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ  وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا وَبَثَّ مِنْهُمَا رِجَالا كَثِيرًا  وَنِسَاءً وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي تَسَاءَلُونَ بِهِ وَالأَرْحَامَ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَيْكُمْ رَقِيبًا (1)  .
 افتتح تعالى هذه السورة بالأمر بتقواه، والحث على عبادته، والأمر بصلة الأرحام، والحث على ذلك.
 وبيَّن السبب الداعي الموجب لكل من ذلك، وأن الموجب لتقواه لأن (  رَبَّكُمُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ ) ورزقكم، ورباكم بنعمه العظيمة، التي من  جملتها خلقكم ( مِن نَّفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَخَلَقَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا )  ليناسبها، فيسكن إليها، وتتم بذلك النعمة، ويحصل به السرور، وكذلك من  الموجب الداعي لتقواه تساؤلكم به وتعظيمكم، حتى إنكم إذا أردتم قضاء  حاجاتكم ومآربكم، توسلتم لـها بالسؤال بالله. فيقول من يريد ذلك لغيره:  أسألك بالله أن تفعل الأمر الفلاني؛ لعلمه بما قام في قلبه من تعظيم الله  الداعي أن لا يرد من سأله بالله، فكما عظمتموه بذلك فلتعظموه بعبادته  وتقواه.
 وكذلك الإخبار بأنه رقيب، أي: مطلع على العباد في حال حركاتـهم  وسكونـهم، وسرهم وعلنهم، وجميع أحوالهم، مراقبا لهم فيها مما يوجب مراقبته،  وشدة الحياء منه، بلزوم تقواه.
 وفي الإخبار بأنه خلقهم من نفس واحدة، وأنه بثهم في أقطار الأرض، مع  رجوعهم إلى أصل واحد -ليعطف بعضهم على بعض، ويرقق بعضهم على بعض. وقرن  الأمر بتقواه بالأمر ببر الأرحام والنهي عن قطيعتها، ليؤكد هذا الحق، وأنه  كما يلزم القيام بحق الله، كذلك يجب القيام بحقوق الخلق، خصوصا الأقربين  منهم، بل القيام بحقوقهم هو من حق الله الذي أمر به.
 وتأمل كيف افتتح هذه السورة بالأمر بالتقوى، وصلة الأرحام والأزواج  عموما، ثم بعد ذلك فصل هذه الأمور أتم تفصيل، من أول السورة إلى آخرها.  فكأنـها مبنية على هذه الأمور المذكورة، مفصلة لما أجمل منها، موضحة لما  أبهم.
 وفي قوله: ( وخلق مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا ) تنبيه على مراعاة حق الأزواج  والزوجات والقيام به، لكون الزوجات مخلوقات من الأزواج، فبينهم وبينهن أقرب  نسب وأشد اتصال، وأقرب  علاقة.
 وَآتُوا  الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ بِالطَّيِّبِ  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حُوبًا  كَبِيرًا (2)  .
 وقوله تعالى: ( وَآتُوا الْيَتَامَى أَمْوَالَهُمْ ولا تتبدلوا الخبيث  بالطيب ولا تأكلوا أموالهم إلى أموالكم إنه كان حوبا كبيرا ) هذا أول ما  أوصى به من حقوق الخلق في هذه السورة. وهم اليتامى الذين فقدوا آباءهم  الكافلين  لهم، وهم صغار ضعاف لا يقومون بمصالحهم.
 فأمر الرءوف الرحيم عباده أن يحسنوا إليهم، وأن لا يقربوا أموالهم إلا  بالتي هي أحسن، وأن يؤتوهم أموالهم إذا بلغوا ورشدوا، كاملة موفرة، وأن لا (  تَتَبَدَّلُوا الْخَبِيثَ ) الذي هو أكل مال اليتيم بغير حق. (  بِالطَّيِّبِ ) وهو الحلال الذي ما فيه حرج ولا تبعة. ( وَلا تَأْكُلُوا  أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ ) أي: مع أموالكم، ففيه تنبيه لقبح أكل  مالهم بهذه الحالة، التي قد استغنى بها الإنسان بما جعل الله له من الرزق  في ماله. فمن تجرأ على هذه الحالة، فقد أتى ( حُوبًا كَبِيرًا ) أي: إثمًا  عظيمًا، ووزرًا جسيمًا.
 ومن استبدال الخبيث بالطيب أن يأخذ الولي من مال اليتيم النفيس، ويجعل  بدله من ماله الخسيس. وفيه الولاية على اليتيم، لأن مِنْ لازم إيتاء اليتيم  ماله، ثبوت ولاية المؤتي على ماله.
 وفيه الأمر بإصلاح مال اليتيم، لأن تمام إيتائه ماله حفظه والقيام به بما يصلحه وينميه وعدم تعريضه للمخاوف والأخطار.

 وَإِنْ  خِفْتُمْ أَلا تُقْسِطُوا فِي الْيَتَامَى فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُمْ  مِنَ النِّسَاءِ مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ فَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَلا  تَعْدِلُوا فَوَاحِدَةً أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى  أَلا تَعُولُوا (3) وَآتُوا النِّسَاءَ صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ نِحْلَةً فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُمْ عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِنْهُ نَفْسًا فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا (4)  .  أي: وإن خفتم ألا تعدلوا في يتامى النساء اللاتي تحت حجوركم وولايتكم  وخفتم أن لا تقوموا بحقهن لعدم محبتكم إياهن، فاعدلوا إلى غيرهن، وانكحوا (  مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء ) أي: ما وقع عليهن اختياركم من ذوات  الدين، والمال، والجمال، والحسب، والنسب، وغير ذلك من الصفات الداعية  لنكاحهن، فاختاروا على نظركم، ومن أحسن ما يختار من ذلك صفة الدين كما قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "تنكح المرأة لأربع لمالها ولجمالها ولحسبها  ولدينها فاظفر بذات الدين تَرِبَتْ يمينك" 
 وفي هذه الآية - أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يختار قبل النكاح، بل وقد أباح له  الشارع النظر إلى مَنْ يريد تزوجها ليكون على بصيرة من أمره. ثم ذكر العدد  الذي أباحه من النساء فقال: ( مَثْنَى وَثُلاثَ وَرُبَاعَ ) أي: مَنْ أحب  أن يأخذ اثنتين فليفعل، أو ثلاثا فليفعل، أو أربعا فليفعل، ولا يزيد عليها،  لأن الآية سيقت لبيان الامتنان، فلا يجوز الزيادة على غير ما سمى الله  تعالى إجماعا.
 وذلك لأن الرجل قد لا تندفع شهوته بالواحدة، فأبيح له واحدة بعد واحدة،  حتى يبلغ أربعا، لأن في الأربع غنية لكل أحد، إلا ما ندر، ومع هذا فإنما  يباح له ذلك إذا أمن على نفسه الجور والظلم، ووثق بالقيام بحقوقهن.
 فإن خاف شيئا من هذا فليقتصر على واحدة، أو على ملك يمينه. فإنه لا يجب  عليه القسم في ملك اليمين ( ذَلِك ) أي: الاقتصار على واحدة أو ما ملكت  اليمين ( أَدْنَى أَلا تَعُولُوا ) أي: تظلموا.
 وفي هذا أن تعرض العبد للأمر الذي يخاف منه الجور والظلم، وعدم القيام  بالواجب -ولو كان مباحًا- أنه لا ينبغي له أن يتعرض له، بل يلزم السعة  والعافية، فإن العافية خير ما أعطي العبد.
 ولما كان كثير من الناس يظلمون النساء ويهضمونـهن حقوقهن، خصوصا الصداق  الذي يكون شيئا كثيرًا، ودفعة واحدة، يشق دفعه للزوجة، أمرهم وحثهم على  إيتاء النساء ( صَدُقَاتِهِنَّ ) أي: مهورهن ( نِحْلَةً ) أي: عن طيب نفس،  وحال طمأنينة، فلا تمطلوهن أو تبخسوا منه شيئا. وفيه: أن المهر يدفع إلى  المرأة إذا كانت مكلفة، وأنـها تملكه بالعقد، لأنه أضافه إليها، والإضافة  تقتضي التمليك.
 ( فَإِنْ طِبْنَ لَكُم عَنْ شَيْءٍ مِّنْهُ ) أي: من الصداق ( نَفْسًا )  بأن سمحن لكم عن رضا واختيار بإسقاط شيء منه، أو تأخيره أو المعاوضة عنه. (  فَكُلُوهُ هَنِيئًا مَرِيئًا ) أي: لا حرج عليكم في ذلك ولا تبعة.
 وفيه دليل على أن للمرأة التصرف في مالها -ولو بالتبرع- إذا كانت رشيدة،  فإن لم تكن كذلك فليس لعطيتها حكم، وأنه ليس لوليها من الصداق شيء، غير ما  طابت به.
 وفي قوله: ( فَانْكِحُوا مَا طَابَ لَكُم مِّنَ النِّسَاء ) دليل على أن  نكاح الخبيثة غير مأمور به، بل منهي عنه كالمشركة، وكالفاجرة، كما قال  تعالى:  وَلا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ  وقال:  وَالزَّانِيَةُ لا يَنْكِحُهَا إِلا زَانٍ أَوْ مُشْرِكٌ  .
 وَلا  تُؤْتُوا السُّفَهَاءَ أَمْوَالَكُمُ الَّتِي جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ  قِيَامًا وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلا  مَعْرُوفًا (5)  .
 وقوله تعالى: ( ولا تؤتوا السفهاء أموالكم التي جعل الله لكم قياما  وارزقوهم فيها واكسوهم وقولوا لهم قولا معروفا ) السفهاء: جمع "سفيه" وهو:  من لا يحسن التصرف في المال، إما لعدم عقله كالمجنون والمعتوه، ونحوهما،  وإما لعدم رشده كالصغير وغير الرشيد. فنهى الله الأولياء أن يؤتوا هؤلاء  أموالهم خشية إفسادها وإتلافها، لأن الله جعل الأموال قياما لعباده في  مصالح دينهم ودنياهم، وهؤلاء لا يحسنون القيام عليها وحفظها، فأمر الولي أن  لا يؤتيهم إياها، بل يرزقهم منها ويكسوهم، ويبذل منها ما يتعلق بضروراتهم  وحاجاتهم الدينية والدنيوية، وأن يقولوا لهم قولا معروفا، بأن يعدوهم -إذا  طلبوها- أنهم سيدفعونها لهم بعد رشدهم، ونحو ذلك، ويلطفوا لهم في الأقوال  جبرًا لخواطرهم.
 وفي إضافته تعالى الأموال إلى الأولياء، إشارة إلى أنه يجب عليهم أن  يعملوا في أموال السفهاء ما يفعلونه في أموالهم، من الحفظ والتصرف وعدم  التعريض للأخطار. وفي الآية دليل على أن نفقة المجنون والصغير والسفيه في  مالهم، إذا كان لهم مال، لقوله: ( وَارْزُقُوهُمْ فِيهَا وَاكْسُوهُمْ ) .
 وفيه دليل على أن قول الولي مقبول فيما يدعيه من النفقة الممكنة والكسوة؛ لأن الله جعله مؤتمنا على مالهم فلزم قبول قول الأمين.
 وَابْتَلُوا  الْيَتَامَى حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغُوا النِّكَاحَ فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ  رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا  إِسْرَافًا وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا وَمَنْ كَانَ غَنِيًّا  فَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ْ وَمَنْ كَانَ فَقِيرًا فَلْيَأْكُلْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  فَإِذَا دَفَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ فَأَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ حَسِيبًا (6)  .
 الابتلاء: هو الاختبار والامتحان، وذلك بأن يدفع لليتيم المقارب للرشد،  الممكن رشده، شيئا من ماله، ويتصرف فيه التصرف اللائق بحاله، فيتبين بذلك  رشده من سفهه، فإن  استمر غير محسن للتصرف لم يدفع إليه ماله، بل هو باق على سفهه، ولو بلغ عمرا كثيرا.
 فإن تبين رشده وصلاحه في ماله وبلغ النكاح ( فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ  أَمْوَالَهُمْ ) كاملة موفرة. ( وَلا تَأْكُلُوهَا إِسْرَافًا ) أي: مجاوزة  للحد الحلال الذي أباحه الله لكم من أموالكم، إلى الحرام الذي حرمه الله  عليكم من أموالهم.
 ( وَبِدَارًا أَنْ يَكْبَرُوا ) أي: ولا تأكلوها في حال صغرهم التي لا  يمكنهم فيها أخذها منكم، ولا منعكم من أكلها، تبادرون بذلك أن يكبروا،  فيأخذوها منكم ويمنعوكم منها.
 وهذا من الأمور الواقعة من كثير من الأولياء، الذين ليس عندهم خوف من  الله، ولا رحمة ومحبة للمولى عليهم، يرون هذه الحال حال فرصة فيغتنمونها  ويتعجلون ما حرم الله عليهم، فنهى الله تعالى عن هذه الحالة بخصوصها.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (78)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(7)الى الأية(11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


لِلرِّجَالِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَلِلنِّسَاءِ  نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ  أَوْ كَثُرَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا (7)  .
 كان العرب في الجاهلية - من جبروتهم    وقسوتهم لا يورثون الضعفاء كالنساء والصبيان، ويجعلون الميراث للرجال  الأقوياء لأنهم -بزعمهم- أهل الحرب والقتال والنهب والسلب، فأراد الرب  الرحيم الحكيم أن يشرع لعباده شرعًا، يستوي فيه رجالهم ونساؤهم، وأقوياؤهم  وضعفاؤهم. وقدم بين يدي ذلك أمرا مجملا لتتوطَّن على ذلك النفوس.
 فيأتي التفصيل بعد الإجمال، قد تشوفت له النفوس، وزالت الوحشة التي  منشؤها العادات القبيحة، فقال: ( لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ ) : أي: قسط وحصة (  مِمَّا تَرَكَ ) أي: خلف ( الْوَالِدَان ) أي: الأب والأم ( وَالأقْرَبُونَ  ) عموم بعد خصوص ( وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِّمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  وَالأقْرَبُونَ ) 
 فكأنه قيل: هل ذلك النصيب راجع إلى العرف والعادة، وأن يرضخوا لهم ما  يشاءون؟ أو شيئا مقدرا؟ فقال تعالى: ( نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا ) : أي: قد قدره  العليم الحكيم. وسيأتي -إن شاء الله- تقدير ذلك.
 وأيضا فهاهنا توهم آخر، لعل أحدا يتوهم أن النساء والولدان ليس لهم نصيب  إلا من المال الكثير، فأزال ذلك بقوله: ( مِمَّا قَلَّ مِنْهُ أَوْ كَثُرَ  ) فتبارك الله أحسن الحاكمين.
وَإِذَا  حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ أُولُو الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينُ  فَارْزُقُوهُمْ مِنْهُ وَقُولُوا لَهُمْ قَوْلا مَعْرُوفًا (8)  .
 وهذا من أحكام الله الحسنة الجليلة الجابرة للقلوب فقال: ( وَإِذَا  حَضَرَ الْقِسْمَةَ ) أي: قسمة المواريث ( أُولُو الْقُرْبَى ) أي: الأقارب  غير الوارثين بقرينة قوله: ( الْقِسْمَةَ ) لأن الوارثين من المقسوم  عليهم. ( وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِين ) أي: المستحقون من الفقراء. (  فَارْزُقُوهُم مِّنْهُ ) أي: أعطوهم ما تيسر من هذا المال الذي جاءكم بغير  كد ولا تعب، ولا عناء ولا نَصَب، فإن نفوسهم متشوفة إليه، وقلوبهم متطلعة،  فاجبروا خواطرهم بما لا يضركم وهو نافعهم.
 ويؤخذ من المعنى أن كل من له تطلع وتشوف إلى ما حضر بين يدي الإنسان،  ينبغي له أن يعطيه منه ما تيسر، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول:  "إذا جاء أحدَكم خادمُه بطعامه فليجلسه معه، فإن لم يجلسه معه، فليناوله  لقمة أو لقمتين" أو كما قال.
 وكان الصحابة رضي الله عنهم -إذا بدأت باكورة أشجارهم- أتوا بها رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم فبرَّك عليها، ونظر إلى أصغر وليد عنده فأعطاه  ذلك، علما منه بشدة تشوفه لذلك، وهذا كله مع إمكان الإعطاء، فإن لم يمكن  ذلك -لكونه حق سفهاء، أو ثَم أهم من ذلك- فليقولوا لهم ( قَولا مَعْرُوفًا )  يردوهم   ردًّا جميلا بقول حسن غير فاحش ولا قبيح.
 وَلْيَخْشَ  الَّذِينَ لَوْ تَرَكُوا مِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّةً ضِعَافًا خَافُوا  عَلَيْهِمْ فَلْيَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلا سَدِيدًا (9) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا إِنَّمَا يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا (10)  .
 قيل: إن هذا خطاب لمن يحضر مَنْ حضره الموت وأجنف في وصيته، أن يأمره  بالعدل في وصيته والمساواة فيها، بدليل قوله: ( وَلْيَقُولُوا قَوْلا  سَدِيدًا ) أي: سدادا، موافقا للقسط والمعروف. وأنهم يأمرون من يريد الوصية  على أولاده بما يحبون معاملة أولادهم بعدهم.
 وقيل: إن المراد بذلك أولياء السفهاء من المجانين والصغار والضعاف أن  يعاملوهم في مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية بما يحبون أن يعامل به مَنْ بعدهم  من ذريتهم الضعاف ( فَلْيَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) في ولايتهم لغيرهم، أي:  يعاملونهم بما فيه تقوى الله، من عدم إهانتهم والقيام عليهم، وإلزامهم  لتقوى الله.
 ولما أمرهم بذلك، زجرهم عن أكل أموال اليتامى، وتوعد على ذلك أشد  العذاب  فقال: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ الْيَتَامَى ظُلْمًا ) أي:  بغير حق. وهذا القيد يخرج به ما تقدم، من جواز الأكل للفقير بالمعروف، ومن  جواز خلط طعامهم بطعام اليتامى.
 فمَنْ أكلها ظلمًا فـ ( إنما يَأْكُلُونَ فِي بُطُونِهِمْ نَارًا ) أي:  فإن الذي أكلوه نار تتأجج في أجوافهم وهم الذين أدخلوها في بطونهم. (  وَسَيَصْلَوْنَ سَعِيرًا ) أي: نارًا محرقة متوقدة. وهذا أعظم وعيد ورد في  الذنوب، يدل على شناعة أكل أموال اليتامى وقبحها، وأنها موجبة لدخول النار،  فدل ذلك أنها من أكبر الكبائر. نسأل الله العافية.
 يُوصِيكُمُ  اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ فَإِنْ  كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ  كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ وَلأَبَوَيْهِ لِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ لَمْ  يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأُمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ فَإِنْ  كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأُمِّهِ السُّدُسُ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ  أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا (11)   . 
هذه الآيات والآية التي هي آخر السورة هن آيات المواريث المتضمنة  لها. فإنها مع حديث عبد الله بن عباس الثابت في صحيح البخاري "ألْحِقوا  الفرائض بأهلها، فما بقي فلأولى رجل ذكر" - مشتملات على جل أحكام الفرائض،  بل على جميعها كما سترى ذلك، إلا ميراث الجدات فإنه غير مذكور في ذلك. لكنه  قد ثبت في السنن عن المغيرة بن شعبة ومحمد بن مسلمة أن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أعطى الجدة السدس، مع إجماع العلماء على ذلك.
 فقوله تعالى: ( يُوصِيكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي أَوْلادِكُمْ ) أي: أولادكم -يا  معشر الوالِدِين- عندكم ودائع قد وصاكم الله عليهم، لتقوموا بمصالحهم  الدينية والدنيوية، فتعلمونهم وتؤدبونهم وتكفونهم عن المفاسد، وتأمرونهم  بطاعة الله وملازمة التقوى على الدوام كما قال تعالى:  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَارًا وَقُودُهَا النَّاسُ وَالْحِجَارَةُ  فالأولاد عند والديهم موصى بهم، فإما أن يقوموا بتلك الوصية، وإما أن يضيعوها فيستحقوا بذلك الوعيد والعقاب. 
 وهذا مما يدل على أن الله تعالى أرحم بعباده من الوالدين، حيث أوصى الوالدين مع كمال شفقتهم، عليهم.
 ثم ذكر كيفية إرثهم فقال: ( لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأنْثَيَيْنِ )  أي: الأولاد للصلب، والأولاد للابن، للذكر مثل حظ الأنثيين، إن لم يكن معهم  صاحب فرض، أو ما أبقت الفروض يقتسمونه كذلك، وقد أجمع العلماء على ذلك،  وأنه -مع وجود أولاد الصلب- فالميراث لهم. وليس لأولاد الابن شيء، حيث كان  أولاد الصلب ذكورًا وإناثا، هذا مع اجتماع الذكور والإناث. وهنا حالتان:  انفراد الذكور، وسيأتي حكمها. وانفراد الإناث، وقد ذكره بقوله: ( فَإِنْ  كُنَّ نِسَاءً فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْنِ ) أي: بنات صلب أو بنات ابن، ثلاثا فأكثر  ( فَلَهُنَّ ثُلُثَا مَا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانَتْ وَاحِدَة ) أي: بنتا أو بنت  ابن ( فَلَهَا النِّصْفُ ) وهذا إجماع.
 بقي أن يقال: من أين يستفاد أن للابنتين الثنتين الثلثين بعد الإجماع على ذلك؟
 فالجواب أنه يستفاد من قوله: ( وَإِنْ كَانَتْ وَاحِدَةً فَلَهَا  النِّصْفُ ) فمفهوم ذلك أنه إن زادت على الواحدة، انتقل الفرض عن النصف،  ولا ثَمَّ بعده إلا الثلثان. وأيضا فقوله: ( لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ  الأنْثَيَيْنِ ) إذا خلَّف ابنًا وبنتًا، فإن الابن له الثلثان، وقد أخبر  الله أنه مثل حظ الأنثيين، فدل ذلك على أن للبنتين الثلثين.
 وأيضًا فإن البنت إذا أخذت الثلث مع أخيها - وهو أزيد ضررًا عليها من أختها، فأخذها له مع أختها من باب أولى وأحرى. 
 وأيضا فإن قوله تعالى في الأختين:  فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ  نص في الأختين الثنتين.
 فإذا كان الأختان الثنتان -مع بُعدهما- يأخذان الثلثين فالابنتان -مع  قربهما- من باب أولى وأحرى. وقد أعطى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابنتي سعد  الثلثين كما في الصحيح.
 بقي أن يقال: فما الفائدة في قوله: ( فَوْقَ اثْنَتَيْن ) ؟. قيل:  الفائدة في ذلك -والله أعلم- أنه ليعلم أن الفرض الذي هو الثلثان لا يزيد  بزيادتهن على الثنتين بل من الثنتين فصاعدًا. ودلت الآية الكريمة أنه إذا  وجد بنت صلب واحدة، وبنت ابن أو بنات ابن، فإن لبنت الصلب النصف، ويبقى من  الثلثين اللذين فرضهما الله للبنات أو بنات الابن السدس، فيعطى بنت الابن،  أو بنات الابن، ولهذا يسمى هذا السدس تكملة الثلثين.
  ومثل ذلك بنت الابن، مع بنات الابن اللاتي أنزل منها. 
 وتدل الآية أنه متى استغرق البنات أو بنات الابن الثلثين، أنه يسقط مَنْ  دونهن مِنْ بنات الابن لأن الله لم يفرض لهن إلا الثلثين، وقد تم. فلو لم  يسقطن لزم من ذلك أن يفرض لهن أزيَد من الثلثين، وهو خلاف النص.
 وكل هذه الأحكام مجمع عليها بين العلماء ولله الحمد.
 ودل قوله: ( مِمَّا تَرَكَ ) أن الوارثين يرثون كل ما خلف الميت من عقار  وأثاث وذهب وفضة وغير ذلك، حتى الدية التي لم تجب إلا بعد موته، وحتى  الديون التي في الذمم .
 ثم ذكر ميراث الأبوين فقال: ( وَلأبَوَيْهِ ) أي: أبوه وأمه ( لِكُلِّ  وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ مِمَّا تَرَكَ إِنْ كَانَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ) أي:  ولد صلب أو ولد ابن ذكرًا كان أو أنثى، واحدًا أو متعددًا. 
 فأما الأم فلا تزيد على السدس مع أحد من الأولاد.
 وأما الأب فمع الذكور منهم، لا يستحق أزيد من السدس، فإن كان الولد أنثى  أو إناثا ولم يبق بعد الفرض شيء -كأبوين وابنتين- لم يبق له تعصيب. وإن  بقي بعد فرض البنت أو البنات شيء أخذ الأب السدس فرضًا، والباقي تعصيبًا،  لأننا ألحقنا الفروض بأهلها، فما بقي فلأولى رجل ذكر، وهو أولى من الأخ  والعم وغيرهما.
 ( فَإِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُ وَلَدٌ وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأمِّهِ  الثُّلُثُ ) أي: والباقي للأب لأنه أضاف المال إلى الأب والأم إضافة واحدة،  ثم قدر نصيب الأم، فدل ذلك على أن الباقي للأب.
 وعلم من ذلك أن الأب مع عدم الأولاد لا فرض له، بل يرث تعصيبا المال  كله، أو ما أبقت الفروض، لكن لو وجد مع الأبوين أحد الزوجين -ويعبر عنهما  بالعمريتين- فإن الزوج أو الزوجة يأخذ فرضه، ثم تأخذ الأم ثلث الباقي والأب  الباقي.
 وقد دل على ذلك قوله: ( وَوَرِثَهُ أَبَوَاهُ فَلأمِّهِ الثُّلُثُ ) أي:  ثلث ما ورثه الأبوان. وهو في هاتين الصورتين إما سدس في زوج وأم وأب، وإما  ربع في زوجة وأم وأب. فلم تدل الآية على إرث الأم ثلثَ المال كاملا مع عدم  الأولاد حتى يقال: إن هاتين الصورتين قد استثنيتا من هذا.
 ويوضح ذلك أن الذي يأخذه الزوج أو الزوجة بمنزلة ما يأخذه الغرماء، فيكون من رأس المال، والباقي بين الأبوين.
 ولأنا لو أعطينا الأم ثلث المال، لزم زيادتها على الأب في مسألة الزوج،  أو أخذ الأب في مسألة الزوجة زيادة عنها نصفَ السدس، وهذا لا نظير له، فإن  المعهود مساواتها للأب، أو أخذه ضعفَ ما تأخذه الأم.
 ( فَإِن كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ فَلأمِّهِ السُّدُسُ ) أشقاء، أو لأب، أو  لأم، ذكورًا كانوا أو إناثًا، وارثين أو محجوبين بالأب أو الجد [لكن قد  يقال: ليس ظاهرُ قوله: ( فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُ إِخْوَةٌ ) شاملا لغير الوارثين  بدليل عدم تناولها للمحجوب بالنصف، فعلى هذا لا يحجبها عن الثلث من الإخوة  إلا الإخوة الوارثون. ويؤيده أن الحكمة في حجبهم لها عن الثلث لأجل أن  يتوفر لهم شيء من المال، وهو معدوم، والله أعلم]   ولكن بشرط كونهم اثنين فأكثر، ويشكل على ذلك إتيان لفظ "الإخوة" بلفظ  الجمع. وأجيب عن ذلك بأن المقصود مجرد التعدد، لا الجمع، ويصدق ذلك باثنين.
 وقد يطلق الجمع ويراد به الاثنان، كما في قوله تعالى عن داود وسليمان  وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ شَاهِدِينَ  وقال في الإخوة للأم:  وَإِنْ  كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ  فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ فَإِنْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ  ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ  .
 فأطلق لفظ الجمع والمراد به اثنان فأكثر بالإجماع. فعلى هذا لو خلف  أمًّا وأبًا وإخوة، كان للأم السدس، والباقي للأب فحجبوها عن الثلث، مع حجب  الأب إياهم [إلا على الاحتمال الآخر فإن للأم الثلث والباقي للأب] .
 ثم قال تعالى: ( مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِي بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ ) أي:  هذه الفروض والأنصباء والمواريث إنما ترد وتستحق بعد نزع الديون التي على  الميت لله أو للآدميين، وبعد الوصايا التي قد أوصى الميت بها بعد موته،  فالباقي عن ذلك هو التركة الذي يستحقه الورثة.
 وقدم الوصية مع أنها مؤخرة عن الدين للاهتمام بشأنها، لكون إخراجها  شاقًّا على الورثة، وإلا فالديون مقدمة عليها، وتكون من رأس المال.
  وأما الوصية فإنها تصح من الثلث فأقل للأجنبي الذي هو غير وارث. وأما  غير ذلك فلا ينفذ إلا بإجازة الورثة، قال تعالى: ( آبَاؤُكُمْ  وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ لا تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا ) .
 فلو ردَّ تقدير الإرث إلى عقولكم واختياركم لحصل من الضرر ما الله به  عليم، لنقص العقول وعدم معرفتها بما هو اللائق الأحسن، في كل زمان ومكان.  فلا يدرون أَيُّ الأولادِ أو الوالِدين أنفع لهم، وأقرب لحصول مقاصدهم  الدينية والدنيوية.
 ( فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا ) أي:  فرضها الله الذي قد أحاط بكل شيء علمًا، وأحكم ما شرعه وقدَّر ما قدَّره  على أحسن تقدير لا تستطيع العقول أن تقترح مثل أحكامه الصالحة الموافقة لكل  زمان ومكان وحال.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (79)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(12)الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

     وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُنَّ  وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ  مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ  مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ  وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ  تُوصُونَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ  امْرَأَةٌ وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ  فَإِنْ كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ مِنْ  بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصَى بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ غَيْرَ مُضَارٍّ وَصِيَّةً مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَلِيمٌ  (12)   .
 ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَكُمْ ) أيها الأزواج ( نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ  أَزْوَاجُكُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُن لَّهُنَّ وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَهُنَّ  وَلَدٌ فَلَكُمُ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْنَ مِن بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ يُوصِينَ  بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ وَلَهُنَّ الرُّبُعُ مِمَّا تَرَكْتُمْ إِن لَّمْ يَكُنْ  لَّكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَإِن كَانَ لَكُمْ وَلَدٌ فَلَهُنَّ الثُّمُنُ مِمَّا  تَرَكْتُم مِّنْ بَعْدِ وَصِيَّةٍ تُوصُونَ بِهَا أَوْ دَيْنٍ ) .
 ويدخل في مسمى الولد المشروط وجوده أو عدمه، ولد الصلب أو ولد الابن  الذكر والأنثى، الواحد والمتعدد، الذي من الزوج أو من غيره، ويخرج عنه ولد  البنات إجماعًا.
 ثم قال تعالى: ( وَإِنْ كَانَ رَجُلٌ يُورَثُ كَلالَةً أَوِ امْرَأَةٌ  وَلَهُ أَخٌ أَوْ أُخْتٌ ) أي: من أم، كما هي في بعض القراءات. وأجمع  العلماء على أن المراد بالإخوة هنا الإخوة للأم، فإذا كان يورث كلالة أي:  ليس للميت والد ولا ولد أي: لا أب ولا جد ولا ابن ولا ابن ابن ولا بنت ولا  بنت ابن وإن نزلوا. وهذه هي الكلالة كما فسرها بذلك أبو بكر الصديق رضي  الله عنه، وقد حصل على ذلك الاتفاق ولله الحمد.
  ( فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ مِّنْهُمَا ) أي: من الأخ والأخت ( السُّدُسُ ) ، (  فَإِن كَانُوا أَكْثَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ ) أي: من واحد ( فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي  الثُّلُثِ ) أي: لا يزيدون على الثلث ولو زادوا عن اثنين. ودل قوله: (  فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ ) أن ذَكَرهم وأنثاهم سواء، لأن لفظ  "التشريك"   يقتضي التسوية.
 ودل لفظ ( الْكَلالَةِ ) على أن الفروع وإن نزلوا، والأصولَ الذكور وإن  علوا، يُسقطون أولاد الأم، لأن الله لم يورثهم إلا في الكلالة، فلو لم يكن  يورث كلالة، لم يرثوا منه شيئًا اتفاقًا.
 ودل قوله: ( فَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ فِي الثُّلُثِ ) أن الإخوة الأشقاء  يَسقُطون في المسألة المسماة بالحمارية. وهى: زوج، وأم، وإخوة لأم، وإخوة  أشقاء. للزوج النصف، وللأم السدس، وللأخوة للأم الثلث، ويسقط الأشقاء، لأن  الله أضاف الثلث للإخوة من الأم، فلو شاركهم الأشقاء لكان جمعا لما فرَّق  الله حكمه. وأيضا فإن الإخوة للأم أصحاب فروض، والأشقاء عصبات. وقد قال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: - "ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي فلأولى رجل  ذكر" - وأهل الفروض هم الذين قدَّر الله أنصباءهم، ففي هذه المسألة لا يبقى  بعدهم شيء، فيَسْقُط الأشقاء، وهذا هو الصواب في ذلك.
 وأما ميراث الإخوة والأخوات الأشقاء أو لأب، فمذكور في قوله: (     يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ    ) الآية.
 فالأخت الواحدة شقيقة أو لأب لها النصف، والثنتان لهما الثلثان،  والشقيقة الواحدة مع الأخت للأب أو الأخوات تأخذ النصف، والباقي من الثلثين  للأخت أو الأخوات لأب    وهو السدس تكملة الثلثين. وإذ استغرقت الشقيقات الثلثين سقط الأخوات للأب  كما تقدم في البنات وبنات الابن. وإن كان الإخوة رجالا ونساءً فللذكر مثل  حظ الأنثيين.
 فإن قيل: فهل يستفاد حكم ميراث القاتل، والرقيق، والمخالف في الدين،  والمبعض، والخنثى، والجد مع الإخوة لغير أم، والعول، والرد، وذوي الأرحام،  وبقية العصبة، والأخوات لغير أم مع البنات أو بنات الابن من القرآن أم لا؟ 
 قيل: نعم، فيه تنبيهات وإشارات دقيقة يعسر فهمها على غير المتأمل تدل  على جميع المذكورات. فأما (القاتل والمخالف في الدين) فيعرف أنهما غير  وارثين من بيان الحكمة الإلهية في توزيع المال على الورثة بحسب قربهم  ونفعهم الديني والدنيوي.
 وقد أشار تعالى إلى هذه الحكمة بقوله: (     لا تَدْرُونَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ لَكُمْ نَفْعًا    ) وقد عُلم أن القاتل قد سعى لمورثه  بأعظم الضرر، فلا ينتهض ما فيه من موجب الإرث أن يقاوم ضرر القتل الذي هو ضد النفع الذي  < 1-169 >  رتب عليه الإرث. فعُلم من ذلك أن القتل أكبر مانع يمنع الميراث، ويقطع الرحم الذي قال الله فيه:      وَأُولُو الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ     مع أنه قد استقرت القاعدة الشرعية أن "من استعجل شيئا قبل أوانه عوقب بحرمانه" 
 وبهذا ونحوه يعرف أن المخالف لدين الموروث لا إرث له، وذلك أنه قد تعارض  الموجب الذي هو اتصال النسب الموجب للإرث، والمانعُ الذي هو المخالفة في  الدين الموجبة للمباينة من كل وجه، فقوي المانع ومنع موجب الإرث الذي هو  النسب، فلم يعمل الموجب لقيام المانع. يوضح ذلك أن الله تعالى قد جعل حقوق  المسلمين أولى من حقوق الأقارب الكفار الدنيوية، فإذا مات المسلم انتقل  ماله إلى من هو أولى وأحق به. فيكون قوله تعالى:      وَأُولُو الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ     إذا اتفقت أديانهم، وأما مع تباينهم فالأخوة الدينية مقدمة على الأخوة النسبية المجردة. 
 قال ابن القيم في "جلاء الأفهام": وتأمل هذا المعنى في آية المواريث،  وتعليقه سبحانه التوارث فيها بلفظ الزوجة دون المرأة، كما في قوله تعالى: (  وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ ) إيذانا بأن هذا التوارث إنما  وقع بالزوجية المقتضية للتشاكل والتناسب، والمؤمن والكافر لا تشاكل بينهما  ولا تناسب، فلا يقع بينهما التوارث. وأسرار مفردات القرآن ومركباته فوق  عقول العالمين  [انتهى].
 وأما ( الرقيق ) فإنه لا يرث ولا يورث، أما كونه لا يورث فواضح، لأنه  ليس له مال يورث عنه، بل كل ما معه فهو لسيده. وأما كونه لا يرث فلأنه لا  يملك، فإنه لو ملك لكان لسيده، وهو أجنبي من الميت فيكون مثل قوله تعالى:      لِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ      ( وَلَكُمْ نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ أَزْوَاجُكُمْ ) ( فَلِكُلِّ وَاحِدٍ  مِّنْهُمَا السُّدُسُ ) ونحوها لمن يتأتى منه التملك، وأما الرقيق فلا  يتأتى منه ذلك، فعلم أنه لا ميراث له. وأما مَنْ بعضه حر وبعضه رقيق فإنه  تتبعض أحكامه. فما فيه من الحرية يستحق بها ما رتبه الله في المواريث، لكون  ما فيه من الحرية قابلا للتملك، وما فيه من الرق فليس بقابل لذلك، فإذا  يكون المبعض، يرث ويورث، ويحجب بقدر ما فيه من الحرية. وإذا كان العبد يكون  محمودا مذموما، مثابا ومعاقبا، بقدر ما فيه من موجبات ذلك، فهذا كذلك.  وأما ( الخنثى ) فلا يخلو إما أن يكون واضحا ذكوريته أو أنوثيته، أو مشكلا.  فإن كان واضحا فالأمر فيه واضح.
 إن كان ذكرا فله حكم الذكور، ويشمله النص الوارد فيهم.
 وإن كان أنثى فله حكم الإناث، ويشملها النص الوارد فيهن.
 وإن كان مشكلا فإن كان الذكر والأنثى لا يختلف إرثهما -كالإخوة للأم-  فالأمر فيه واضح، وإن كان يختلف إرثه بتقدير ذكوريته وبتقدير أنوثيته، ولم  يبق لنا طريق إلى العلم بذلك، لم نعطه أكثر التقديرين، لاحتمال ظلم من معه  من الورثة، ولم نعطه الأقل، لاحتمال ظلمنا له. فوجب التوسط بين الأمرين،  وسلوكُ أعدل الطريقين، قال تعالى: (     اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى    ) وليس لنا طريق إلى العدل في مثل هذا أكثر من هذا الطريق المذكور. و   (     لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا       ) (     فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ    ) . 
 وأما ( ميراث الجد ) مع الإخوة الأشقاء أو لأب، وهل يرثون معه أم لا؟  فقد دل كتاب الله على قول أبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه، وأن الجد يحجب  الإخوة أشقاء أو لأب أو لأم، كما يحجبهم الأب.
 وبيان ذلك: أن الجد أب في غير موضع من القرآن كقوله تعالى:       إِذْ حَضَرَ يَعْقُوبَ الْمَوْتُ إِذْ قَالَ لِبَنِيهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ  مِنْ بَعْدِي قَالُوا نَعْبُدُ إِلَهَكَ وَإِلَهَ آبَائِكَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ     الآية. وقال يوسف عليه السلام:      وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ     . 
 فسمى الله الجد وجد الأب أبا، فدل ذلك على أن الجد بمنزلة الأب، يرث ما يرثه الأب، ويحجب من يحجبه.
 وإذا كان العلماء قد أجمعوا على أن الجد حكمه حكم الأب عند عدمه في  ميراثه مع الأولاد وغيرهم من بني الإخوة والأعمام وبنيهم، وسائر أحكام  المواريث، فينبغي أيضا أن يكون حكمُه حكمَه في حجب الإخوة لغير أم.
 وإذا كان ابن الابن بمنزلة ابن الصلب فلم لا يكون الجد بمنزلة الأب؟  وإذا كان جد الأب مع ابن الأخ قد اتفق العلماء على أنه يحجبه. فلم لا يحجب  جد الميت أخاه؟ فليس مع مَنْ يورِّث الإخوةَ مع الجد، نص ولا إشارة ولا  تنبيه ولا قياس صحيح.
 وأما مسائل (العول) فإنه يستفاد حكمها من القرآن، وذلك أن الله تعالى قد فرض وقدر لأهل المواريث أنصباء،  < 1-170 >  وهم بين حالتين:
 إما أن يحجب بعضهم بعضًا أو لا. فإن حجب بعضهم بعضا، فالمحجوب ساقط لا  يزاحِم ولا يستحق شيئا، وإن لم يحجب بعضهم بعضا فلا يخلو، إما أن لا تستغرق  الفروض التركة، أو تستغرقها من غير زيادة ولا نقص، أو تزيد الفروض على  التركة، ففي الحالتين الأوليين كل يأخذ فرضه كاملا. وفي الحالة الأخيرة وهي  ما إذا زادت الفروض على التركة فلا يخلو من حالين:
 إما أن ننقص بعضَ الورثة عن فرضه الذي فرضه الله له، ونكمل للباقين منهم  فروضهم، وهذا ترجيح بغير مرجح، وليس نقصان أحدهم بأولى من الآخر، فتعينت  الحال الثانية، وهي: أننا نعطي كل واحد منهم نصيبه بقدر الإمكان، ونحاصص  بينهم كديون الغرماء الزائدة على مال الغريم، ولا طريق موصل إلى ذلك إلا  بالعول، فعلم من هذا أن العول في الفرائض قد بينه الله في كتابه.
 وبعكس هذه الطريقة بعينها يعلم ( الرد ) فإن أهل الفروض إذا لم تستغرق  فروضُهم التركةَ وبقي شيء ليس له مستحق من عاصب قريب ولا بعيد، فإن رده على  أحدهم ترجيح بغير مرجح، وإعطاؤه غيرَهم ممن ليس بقريب للميت جنف وميل،  ومعارضة لقوله: (     وَأُولُو الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ    ) فتعين أن يُرَدَّ على أهل الفروض بقدر فروضهم.
 ولما كان الزوجان ليسا من القرابة، لم يستحقا زيادة على فرضهم المقدر  [هذا عند من لا يورِّث الزوجين بالرد، وهم جمهور القائلين بالرد، فعلى هذا  تكون علة الرد كونه صاحب فرض قريبا، وعلى القول الآخر، أن الزوجين كغيرهما  من ذوي الفروض يُرَدُّ عليهما؛ فكما ينقصان بالعول فإنهما يزادان بالرد  كغيرهما، فالعلة على هذا كونه وارثا صاحب فرض، فهذا هو الظاهر من دلالة  الكتاب والسنة، والقياس الصحيح، والله أعلم] 
 وبهذا يعلم أيضا ( ميراث ذوي الأرحام ) فإن الميت إذا لم يخلف صاحب فرض  ولا عاصبا، وبقي الأمر دائرا بين كون ماله يكون لبيت المال لمنافع الأجانب،  وبين كون ماله يرجع إلى أقاربه المدلين بالورثة المجمع عليهم، ويدل على  ذلك قوله تعالى:      وَأُولُو الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ     فصرفه لغيرهم ترك لمن هو أولى من غيره، فتعين توريث ذوي الأرحام.
  وإذا تعين توريثهم، فقد علم أنه ليس لهم نصيب مقدر بأعيانهم في كتاب  الله. وأن بينهم وبين الميت وسائط، صاروا بسببها من الأقارب. فينزلون منزلة  من أدلوا به من تلك الوسائط. والله أعلم.
 وأما ( ميراث بقية العصبة ) كالبنوة والأخوة وبنيهم، والأعمام وبنيهم  إلخ فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "ألحقوا الفرائض بأهلها فما بقي  فلأولي رجل ذكر" وقال تعالى: (     وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأَقْرَبُونَ     ) فإذا ألحقنا الفروض بأهلها ولم يبق شيء، لم يستحق العاصب شيئًا، وإن بقي شيء أخذه أولي العصبة، وبحسب جهاتهم ودرجاتهم.
 فإن جهات العصوبة خمس: البنوة، ثم الأبوة، ثم الأخوة وبنوهم، ثم العمومة  وبنوهم، ثم الولاء، فيقدم منهم الأقرب جهة. فإن كانوا في جهة واحدة  فالأقرب منزلة، فإن كانوا في منزلة واحدة فالأقوى، وهو الشقيق، فإن تساووا  من كل وجه اشتركوا. والله أعلم.
 وأما كون الأخوات لغير أم مع البنات أو بنات الابن عصبات، يأخذن ما فضل  عن فروضهن، فلأنه ليس في القرآن ما يدل على أن الأخوات يسقطن بالبنات.
 فإذا كان الأمر كذلك، وبقي شيء بعد أخذ البنات فرضهن، فإنه يعطى للأخوات  ولا يعدل عنهن إلى عصبة أبعد منهن، كابن الأخ والعم، ومن هو أبعد منهم.  والله أعلم.
 تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  (13)    وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ  (14)   .
 أي: تلك التفاصيل التي ذكرها في المواريث حدود الله التي يجب الوقوف  معها وعدم مجاوزتها، ولا القصور عنها، وفي ذلك دليل على أن الوصية للوارث  منسوخة بتقديره تعالى أنصباء الوارثين.
 ثم قوله تعالى:  تِلْكَ حُدُودُ اللَّهِ   فالوصية للوارث بزيادة  < 1-171 >   على حقه يدخل في هذا التعدي، مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لا وصية لوارث"  ثم ذكر طاعة الله ورسوله ومعصيتهما عموما ليدخل في العموم لزوم حدوده في  الفرائض أو ترك ذلك فقال: (  وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ) بامتثال أمرهما الذي أعظمه طاعتهما في التوحيد، ثم الأوامر على اختلاف  درجاتها واجتناب نهيهما الذي أعظمُه الشرك بالله، ثم المعاصي على اختلاف  طبقاتها (  يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ) فمن أدى الأوامر واجتنب النواهي فلا بد له من دخول الجنة والنجاة من  النار. (  وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ) الذي حصل به النجاة من سخطه وعذابه، والفوز بثوابه ورضوانه بالنعيم  المقيم الذي لا يصفه الواصفون.
  (  وَمَنْ يَعْصِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَيَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ  نَارًا خَالِدًا فِيهَا وَلَهُ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ ) ويدخل في اسم المعصية الكفر فما دونه من المعاصي، فلا يكون فيها شبهة  للخوارج القائلين بكفر أهل المعاصي فإن الله تعالى رتب دخول الجنة على  طاعته وطاعة رسوله. ورتب دخول النار على معصيته ومعصية رسوله، فمن أطاعه  طاعة تامة دخل الجنة بلا عذاب.
 ومن عصى الله ورسوله معصية تامة يدخل فيها الشرك فما دونه، دخل النار  وخلد فيها، ومن اجتمع فيه معصية وطاعة، كان فيه من موجب الثواب والعقاب  بحسب ما فيه من الطاعة والمعصية. وقد دلت النصوص المتواترة على أن الموحدين  الذين معهم طاعة التوحيد، غير مخلدين في النار، فما معهم من التوحيد مانع  لهم من الخلود فيها.

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (80)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(15)الى الأية(19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


 وَاللاتِي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمْ فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا  عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي  الْبُيُوتِ حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ أَوْ يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ  لَهُنَّ سَبِيلا     (15)        وَاللَّذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا مِنْكُمْ فَآذُوهُمَا فَإِنْ تَابَا  وَأَصْلَحَا فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ تَوَّابًا  رَحِيمًا     (16)   .* 
*أي: النساء ( اللاتي يَأْتِينَ الْفَاحِشَةَ ) أي: الزنا، ووصفها بالفاحشة لشناعتها وقبحها.* 
* ( فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً مِنْكُمْ ) أي: من رجالكم  المؤمنين العدول. ( فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ فِي الْبُيُوتِ ) أي:  احبسوهن عن الخروج الموجب للريبة. وأيضا فإن الحبس من جملة العقوبات (  حَتَّى يَتَوَفَّاهُنَّ الْمَوْتُ ) أي: هذا منتهى الحبس. ( أَوْ يَجْعَلَ  اللَّهُ لَهُنَّ سَبِيلا ) أي: طريقا غير الحبس في البيوت، وهذه الآية ليست  منسوخة، وإنما هي مغياة إلى ذلك الوقت، فكان الأمر في أول الإسلام كذلك  حتى جعل الله لهن سبيلا وهو رجم المحصن وجلد غير المحصن.* 
* ( و ) كذلك ( الَّلذَانِ يَأْتِيَانِهَا ) أي: الفاحشة ( مِنْكُمْ )  من الرجال والنساء ( فَآذُوهُمَا ) بالقول والتوبيخ والتعيير والضرب الرادع  عن هذه الفاحشة، فعلى هذا يكون الرجال إذا فعلوا الفاحشة يؤذون، والنساء  يحبسن ويؤذين.* 
*فالحبس غايته إلى الموت، والأذية نهايتها إلى التوبة والإصلاح، ولهذا  قال: ( فَإِنْ تَابَا ) أي: رجعا عن الذنب الذي فعلاه وندما عليه، وعزما  على أن لا يعودا ( وَأَصْلَحَا ) العمل الدال على صدق التوبة (  فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمَا ) أي: عن أذاهما ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ تَوَّابًا  رَحِيمًا ) أي: كثير التوبة على المذنبين الخطائين، عظيم الرحمة والإحسان،  الذي -من إحسانه- وفقهم للتوبة وقبلها منهم، وسامحهم عن ما صدر منهم.* 
*ويؤخذ من هاتين الآيتين أن بينة الزنا، لا بد أن تكون أربعة رجال  مؤمنين، ومن باب أولى وأحرى اشتراط عدالتهم؛ لأن الله تعالى شدد في أمر هذه  الفاحشة، سترًا لعباده، حتى إنه لا يقبل فيها النساء منفردات، ولا مع  الرجال، ولا ما دون أربعة.* 
*ولا بد من التصريح بالشهادة، كما دلت على ذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة، وتومئ  إليه هذه الآية لما قال: ( فَاسْتَشْهِدُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ أَرْبَعَةً  مِنْكُمْ ) لم يكتف بذلك حتى قال: ( فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا ) أي: لا بد من شهادة  صريحة عن أمر يشاهد عيانًا، من غير تعريض ولا كناية.* 
*ويؤخذ منهما أن الأذية بالقول والفعل والحبس، قد شرعه الله تعزيرًا لجنس المعصية الذي يحصل به الزجر.* 
*  إِنَّمَا التَّوْبَةُ عَلَى اللَّهِ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السُّوءَ  بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ فَأُولَئِكَ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا     (17)        وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ حَتَّى  إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلا  الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ أُولَئِكَ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ  عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا     (18)   .* 
*توبة الله على عباده نوعان: توفيق منه للتوبة، وقبول لها بعد وجودها من  العبد، فأخبر هنا -أن التوبة المستحقة على الله حق أحقه على نفسه، كرما  منه وجودا، لمن عمل السوء أي: المعاصي ( بِجَهَالَةٍ ) أي: جهالة منه  بعاقبتها وإيجابها لسخط الله وعقابه، وجهل منه بنظر الله ومراقبته له، وجهل  منه بما تئول إليه من نقص الإيمان أو إعدامه، فكل عاص لله، فهو جاهل بهذا  الاعتبار وإن كان عالما بالتحريم. بل العلم بالتحريم شرط لكونها معصية  معاقبا عليها ( ثُمَّ يَتُوبُونَ مِنْ قَرِيبٍ ) يحتمل أن يكون المعنى: ثم   < 1-172 >    يتوبون قبل معاينة الموت، فإن الله يقبل توبة العبد إذا تاب قبل معاينة  الموت والعذاب قطعا. وأما بعد حضور الموت فلا يُقبل من العاصين توبة ولا من  الكفار رجوع، كما قال تعالى عن فرعون:      حَتَّى إِذَا أَدْرَكَهُ الْغَرَقُ قَالَ آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ     الآية. وقال تعالى:       فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ وَكَفَرْنَا بِمَا كُنَّا بِهِ مُشْرِكِينَ  *   فَلَمْ يَكُ يَنْفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا سُنَّتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ       .* 
*وقال هنا:* 
* ( وَلَيْسَتِ التَّوْبَةُ لِلَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ) أي:  المعاصي فيما دون الكفر. ( حَتَّى إِذَا حَضَرَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ  قَالَ إِنِّي تُبْتُ الآنَ وَلا الَّذِينَ يَمُوتُونَ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ  أُولَئِكَ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا ) وذلك أن التوبة في هذه  الحال توبة اضطرار لا تنفع صاحبها، إنما تنفع توبة الاختيار. ويحتمل   أن يكون معنى قوله: ( مِنْ قَرِيبٍ ) أي: قريب من فعلهم للذنب الموجب  للتوبة، فيكون المعنى: أن من بادر إلى الإقلاع من حين صدور الذنب وأناب إلى  الله وندم عليه فإن الله يتوب عليه، بخلاف من استمر على ذنوبه  وأصر على عيوبه، حتى صارت فيه صفاتٍ راسخةً فإنه يعسر عليه إيجاد التوبة التامة.* 
*والغالب أنه لا يوفق للتوبة ولا ييسر لأسبابها، كالذي يعمل السوء على علم تام  ويقين وتهاون  بنظر الله إليه، فإنه سد  على نفسه باب الرحمة.* 
*نعم قد يوفق الله عبده المصر على الذنوب عن عمد ويقين لتوبة  تامة   [التي] يمحو بها ما سلف من سيئاته وما تقدم من جناياته، ولكن الرحمة  والتوفيق للأول أقرب، ولهذا ختم الآية الأولى بقوله: ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا ) .* 
*فمِن علمه أنه يعلم صادق التوبة وكاذبها فيجازي كلا منهما بحسب ما  يستحق بحكمته، ومن حكمته أن يوفق من اقتضت حكمته ورحمته توفيقَه للتوبة،  ويخذل من اقتضت حكمته وعدله عدمَ توفيقه. والله أعلم.* 
*        يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا يَحِلُّ لَكُمْ أَنْ تَرِثُوا  النِّسَاءَ كَرْهًا وَلا تَعْضُلُوهُنَّ لِتَذْهَبُوا بِبَعْضِ مَا  آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ إِلا أَنْ يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُبَيِّنَةٍ  وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ  تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا     (19)   . * 
*كانوا في الجاهلية إذا مات أحدهم عن زوجته، رأى قريبُه كأخيه وابن  عمه ونحوهما أنه أحق بزوجته من كل أحد، وحماها عن غيره، أحبت أو كرهت.* 
*فإن أحبها تزوجها على صداق يحبه دونها، وإن لم يرضها عضلها فلا يزوجها  إلا من يختاره هو، وربما امتنع من تزويجها حتى تبذل له شيئًا من ميراث  قريبه أو من صداقها، وكان الرجل أيضا يعضل زوجته التي [يكون] يكرهها ليذهب  ببعض ما آتاها، فنهى الله المؤمنين عن جميع هذه الأحوال إلا حالتين: إذا  رضيت واختارت نكاح قريب زوجها الأول، كما هو مفهوم قوله: ( كَرْهًا ) وإذا  أتين بفاحشة مبينة كالزنا والكلام الفاحش وأذيتها لزوجها فإنه في هذه الحال  يجوز له أن يعضلها، عقوبة لها على فعلها لتفتدي منه إذا كان عضلا بالعدل.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَعَاشِرُوهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) وهذا يشمل المعاشرة  القولية والفعلية، فعلى الزوج أن يعاشر زوجته بالمعروف، من الصحبة الجميلة،  وكف الأذى وبذل الإحسان، وحسن المعاملة، ويدخل في ذلك النفقة والكسوة  ونحوهما، فيجب على الزوج لزوجته المعروف من مثله لمثلها في ذلك الزمان  والمكان، وهذا يتفاوت بتفاوت الأحوال.* 
* ( فَإِنْ كَرِهْتُمُوهُنّ  َ فَعَسَى أَنْ تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئًا  وَيَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْرًا كَثِيرًا ) أي: ينبغي لكم -أيها الأزواج-  أن تمسكوا زوجاتكم مع الكراهة لهن، فإن في ذلك خيرًا كثيرًا. من ذلك  امتثال أمر الله، وقبولُ وصيته التي فيها سعادة الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*ومنها أن إجباره نفسَه -مع عدم محبته لها- فيه مجاهدة النفس، والتخلق  بالأخلاق الجميلة. وربما أن الكراهة تزول وتخلفها المحبة، كما هو الواقع في  ذلك. وربما رزق منها ولدا صالحا نفع والديه في الدنيا والآخرة. وهذا كله  مع الإمكان في الإمساك وعدم المحذور.* 

*فإن كان لا بد من الفراق، وليس للإمساك محل، فليس الإمساك بلازم. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (81)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(20)الى الأية(23)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


       وَإِنْ أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ وَآتَيْتُمْ  إِحْدَاهُنَّ قِنْطَارًا فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ  بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا     (20)        وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا     (21)   . 
    < 1-173 >   بل  متى ( أَرَدْتُمُ اسْتِبْدَالَ زَوْجٍ مَكَانَ زَوْجٍ ) أي: تطليقَ زوجة  وتزوجَ أخرى. أي: فلا جناح عليكم في ذلك ولا حرج. ولكن إذا ( آتَيْتُمْ  إِحْدَاهُنَّ ) أي: المفارقة أو التي تزوجها ( قِنْطَارًا ) أي: مالا  كثيرا. ( فَلا تَأْخُذُوا مِنْهُ شَيْئًا ) بل وفروه لهن ولا تمطلوا بهن. 
  وفي هذه الآية دلالة على عدم تحريم كثرة المهر، مع أن الأفضل واللائق  الاقتداءُ بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في تخفيف المهر. ووجه الدلالة أن الله  أخبر عن أمر يقع منهم، ولم ينكره عليهم، فدل على عدم تحريمه [لكن قد ينهي  عن كثرة الصداق إذا تضمن مفسدة دينية وعدم مصلحة تقاوم] . 
  ثم قال: ( أَتَأْخُذُونَهُ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا ) فإن هذا لا يحل ولو تحيلتم عليه بأنواع الحيل، فإن إثمه واضح. 
  وقد بين تعالى حكمة ذلك بقوله: ( وَكَيْفَ تَأْخُذُونَهُ وَقَدْ  أَفْضَى بَعْضُكُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ وَأَخَذْنَ مِنْكُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا )  وبيان ذلك: أن الزوجة قبل عقد النكاح محرمة على الزوج ولم ترض بحلها له  إلا بذلك المهر الذي يدفعه لها، فإذا دخل بها وأفضى إليها وباشرها المباشرة  التي كانت حراما قبل ذلك، والتي لم ترض ببذلها إلا بذلك العوض، فإنه قد  استوفى المعوض فثبت عليه العوض. 
  فكيف يستوفي المعوض ثم بعد ذلك يرجع على العوض؟ هذا من أعظم الظلم  والجور، وكذلك أخذ الله على الأزواج ميثاقا غليظا بالعقد، والقيام بحقوقها.  ثم قال تعالى: 
       وَلا تَنْكِحُوا مَا نَكَحَ آبَاؤُكُمْ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً وَمَقْتًا وَسَاءَ سَبِيلا     (22)   . 
  أي: لا تتزوجوا من النساء ما تزوجهن آباؤكم أي: الأب وإن علا. (  إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَاحِشَةً ) أي: أمرا قبيحا يفحش ويعظم قبحه ( وَمَقْتًا )  من الله لكم ومن الخلق بل يمقت بسبب ذلك الابن أباه والأب ابنه، مع الأمر  ببره. 
   ( وَسَاءَ سَبِيلا ) أي: بئس الطريق طريقا لمن سلكه لأن هذا من عوائد الجاهلية، التي جاء الإسلام بالتنزه عنها والبراءة منها. 
       حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ أُمَّهَاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ  وَعَمَّاتُكُمْ وَخَالاتُكُمْ وَبَنَاتُ الأَخِ وَبَنَاتُ الأُخْتِ  وَأُمَّهَاتُكُم  ُ اللاتِي أَرْضَعْنَكُمْ وَأَخَوَاتُكُمْ مِنَ  الرَّضَاعَةِ وَأُمَّهَاتُ نِسَائِكُمْ وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللاتِي فِي  حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ نِسَائِكُمُ اللاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَإِنْ لَمْ  تَكُونُوا دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ فَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَحَلائِلُ  أَبْنَائِكُمُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ أَصْلابِكُمْ وَأَنْ تَجْمَعُوا بَيْنَ  الأُخْتَيْنِ إِلا مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     (23)   .  
هذه الآيات الكريمات مشتملات على المحرمات بالنسب، والمحرمات  بالرضاع، والمحرمات بالصهر، والمحرمات بالجمع، وعلى المحللات من النساء.  فأما المحرمات في النسب فهن السبع اللاتي ذكرهن الله. 
  الأم يدخل فيها كل من لها عليك ولادة، وإن بعدت، ويدخل في البنت كل من  لك عليها ولادة، والأخوات الشقيقات، أو لأب أو لأم. والعمة: كل أخت لأبيك  أو لجدك وإن علا. 
  والخالة: كل أخت لأمك، أو جدتك وإن علت وارثة أم لا. وبنات الأخ وبنات الأخت أي: وإن نزلت. 
  فهؤلاء هن المحرمات من النسب بإجماع العلماء كما هو نص الآية الكريمة وما عداهن فيدخل في قوله:       وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ       وذلك كبنت العمة والعم وبنت الخال والخالة. 
  وأما المحرمات بالرضاع فقد ذكر الله منهن الأم والأخت. وفي ذلك تحريم  الأم مع أن اللبن ليس لها، إنما هو لصاحب اللبن، دل بتنبيهه على أن صاحب  اللبن يكون أبا للمرتضع فإذا ثبتت الأبوة والأمومة ثبت ما هو فرع عنهما  كإخوتهما وأصولهم وفروعهم . 
  وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "يحرم من الرضاع ما يحرم من النسب"  فينتشر التحريم من جهة المرضعة ومن له اللبن كما ينتشر في الأقارب، وفي  الطفل المرتضع إلى ذريته فقط. لكن بشرط أن يكون الرضاع خمس رضعات في  الحولين كما بينت السنة. 
  وأما المحرمات بالصهر فهن أربع. حلائل الآباء وإن علوا، وحلائل الأبناء  وإن نزلوا، وارثين أو محجوبين. وأمهات الزوجة وإن علون، فهؤلاء الثلاث  يحرمن بمجرد العقد. 
  والرابعة: الربيبة وهي بنت زوجته وإن نزلت، فهذه لا تحرم حتى يدخل  بزوجته كما قال هنا ( وَرَبَائِبُكُمُ اللاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ مِنْ  نِسَائِكُمُ اللاتِي دَخَلْتُمْ بِهِنَّ ) الآية. 
  وقد قال الجمهور: إن قوله: ( اللاتِي فِي حُجُورِكُمْ ) قيد خرج مخرج   < 1-174 >   الغالب لا مفهوم له، فإن الربيبة تحرم ولو لم تكن في حجره ولكن للتقييد بذلك فائدتان: 
  إحداهما: فيه التنبيه على الحكمة في تحريم الربيبة وأنها كانت بمنزلة البنت فمن المستقبح إباحتها. 
  والثانية: فيه دلالة على جواز الخلوة بالربيبة وأنها بمنزلة من هي في حجره من بناته ونحوهن. والله أعلم. 
  وأما المحرمات بالجمع فقد ذكر الله الجمع بين الأختين وحرمه وحرم النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم الجمع بين المرأة وعمتها أو خالتها، فكل امرأتين  بينهما رحم محرم لو قدر إحداهما ذكرًا والأخرى أنثى حرمت عليه فإنه يحرم  الجمع بينهما، وذلك لما في ذلك من أسباب التقاطع بين الأرحام. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (82)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(24)الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


 وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ إِلا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ  كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ أَنْ  تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ فَمَا  اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ فَرِيضَةً وَلا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْفَرِيضَةِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا     (24)   . 
   ( وَ ) من المحرمات في النكاح ( الْمُحْصَنَاتُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ ) أي:  ذوات الأزواج. فإنه يحرم نكاحهن ما دمن في ذمة الزوج حتى تطلق وتنقضي  عدتها. ( إِلا مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ) أي: بالسبي، فإذا سبيت الكافرة  ذات الزوج حلت للمسلمين بعد أن تستبرأ. وأما إذا بيعت الأمة المزوجة أو  وهبت فإنه لا ينفسخ نكاحها لأن المالك الثاني نزل منزلة الأول ولقصة بريرة  حين خيرها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
  وقوله: ( كِتَابَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: الزموه واهتدوا به فإن فيه الشفاء والنور وفيه تفصيل الحلال من الحرام. 
  ودخل في قوله: ( وَأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ مَا وَرَاءَ ذَلِكُمْ ) كلُّ ما لم  يذكر في هذه الآية، فإنه حلال طيب. فالحرام محصور والحلال ليس له حد ولا  حصر لطفًا من الله ورحمة وتيسيرًا للعباد. 
  وقوله: ( أَنْ تَبْتَغُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ ) أي: تطلبوا من وقع عليه  نظركم واختياركم من اللاتي أباحهن الله لكم حالة كونكم ( مُحْصِنِينَ ) أي:  مستعفين عن الزنا، ومعفين نساءكم. 
   ( غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ ) والسفح: سفح الماء في الحلال والحرام، فإن  الفاعل لذلك لا يحصن زوجته لكونه وضع شهوته في الحرام فتضعف داعيته للحلال  فلا يبقى محصنا لزوجته. وفيها دلالة على أنه لا يزوج غير العفيف لقوله  تعالى:       الزَّانِي لا يَنْكِحُ إِلا زَانِيَةً أَوْ مُشْرِكَةً وَالزَّانِيَةُ لا يَنْكِحُهَا إِلا زَانٍ أَوْ مُشْرِكٌ        . ( فَمَا اسْتَمْتَعْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْهُنَّ ) أي: ممن تزوجتموها (  فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ ) أي: الأجور في مقابلة الاستمتاع. ولهذا إذا دخل  الزوج بزوجته تقرر عليه صداقها ( فَرِيضَةً ) أي: إتيانكم إياهن أجورهن  فرض فرضه الله عليكم، ليس بمنزلة التبرع الذي إن شاء أمضاه وإن شاء رده. أو  معنى قوله فريضة: أي: مقدرة قد قدرتموها فوجبت عليكم، فلا تنقصوا منها  شيئًا. 
   ( وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِيمَا تَرَاضَيْتُمْ بِهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ  الْفَرِيضَةِ ) أي: بزيادة من الزوج أو إسقاط من الزوجة عن رضا وطيب نفس  [هذا قول كثير من المفسرين، وقال كثير منهم: إنها نزلت في متعة النساء التي  كانت حلالا في أول الإسلام ثم حرمها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأنه يؤمر  بتوقيتها وأجرها، ثم إذا انقضى الأمد الذي بينهما فتراضيا بعد الفريضة فلا  حرج عليهما، والله أعلم]. . 
   ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا ) أي: كامل العلم واسعه،  كامل الحكمة: فمن علمه وحكمته شرع لكم هذه الشرائع وحد لكم هذه الحدود  الفاصلة بين الحلال والحرام. 
       وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلا أَنْ يَنْكِحَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ فَمِنْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ  فَانْكِحُوهُنَّ بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ  بِالْمَعْرُوفِ مُحْصَنَاتٍ غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ وَلا مُتَّخِذَاتِ  أَخْدَانٍ فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ فَإِنْ أَتَيْنَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ فَعَلَيْهِنَّ  نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ  الْعَنَتَ مِنْكُمْ وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ     (25)   . 
  ثم قال تعالى ( وَمَنْ لَمْ يَسْتَطِعْ مِنْكُمْ طَوْلا ) الآية. 
  أي: ومن لم يستطع الطول الذي هو المهر لنكاح المحصنات أي: الحرائر  المؤمنات وخاف على نفسه العَنَت أي: الزنا والمشقة الكثيرة، فيجوز له نكاح  الإماء المملوكات المؤمنات. وهذا بحسب ما يظهر، وإلا فالله أعلم بالمؤمن  الصادق من غيره، فأمور الدنيا مبنية على ظواهر الأمور، وأحكام الآخرة مبنية  على ما في البواطن. 
   ( فَانْكِحُوهُنَّ ) أي: المملوكات ( بِإِذْنِ أَهْلِهِنَّ ) أي: سيدهن واحدا أو متعددا. 
   ( وَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ ) أي: ولو كن إماء، فإنه  كما يجب المهر للحرة فكذلك يجب للأمة. ولكن لا يجوز نكاح الإماء إلا إذا كن  ( مُحْصَنَاتٍ ) أي: عفيفات عن الزنا ( غَيْرَ مُسَافِحَاتٍ ) أي: زانيات  علانية. ( وَلا مُتَّخِذَاتِ أَخْدَانٍ ) أي: أخلاء في السر. 
  فالحاصل أنه لا يجوز للحر المسلم نكاح أمة إلا بأربعة شروط ذكرها الله:  الإيمان بهن والعفة ظاهرا وباطنا، وعدم استطاعة طول الحرة، وخوف العنت،  فإذا تمت هذه الشروط جاز له نكاحهن. 
  ومع هذا فالصبر عن نكاحهن أفضل لما فيه من تعريض الأولاد للرق، ولما  فيه من الدناءة والعيب. وهذا إذا أمكن الصبر، فإن لم يمكن الصبر عن المحرم  إلا بنكاحهن وجب ذلك. ولهذا قال: ( وَأَنْ تَصْبِرُوا خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ  وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) . 
  وقوله: ( فَإِذَا أُحْصِنَّ ) أي: تزوجن أو أسلمن أي: الإماء (  فَعَلَيْهِنَّ نِصْفُ مَا عَلَى الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ) أي: الحرائر ( مِنَ  الْعَذَابِ ) . 
  وذلك الذي يمكن تنصيفه وهو:   < 1-175 >    الجَلد فيكون عليهن خمسون جَلدة. وأما الرجم فليس على الإماء رجم لأنه لا  يتنصف، فعلى القول الأول إذا لم يتزوجن فليس عليهن حد، إنما عليهن تعزير  يردعهن عن فعل الفاحشة. 
  وعلى القول الثاني: إن الإماء غير المسلمات، إذا فعلن فاحشة أيضا عزرن. 
  وختم هذه الآية بهذين الاسمين الكريمين "الغفور والرحيم" لكون هذه  الأحكام رحمةً بالعباد وكرمًا وإحسانًا إليهم فلم يضيق عليهم، بل وسع غاية  السعة. 
  ولعل في ذكر المغفرة بعد ذكر الحد إشارة إلى أن الحدود كفارات، يغفر  الله بها ذنوب عباده كما ورد بذلك الحديث. وحكم العبد الذكر في الحد  المذكور حكم الأمة لعدم الفارق بينهما. 
       يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ     (26)  .  
يخبر تعالى بمنته العظيمة ومنحته الجسيمة، وحسن تربيته لعباده  المؤمنين وسهولة دينه فقال: ( يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ ) أي:  جميع ما تحتاجون إلى بيانه من الحق والباطل، والحلال والحرام، (  وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ سُنَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ) أي: الذين أنعم الله  عليهم من النبيين وأتباعهم، في سيرهم الحميدة، وأفعالهم السديدة، وشمائلهم  الكاملة، وتوفيقهم التام. فلذلك نفذ ما أراده، ووضح لكم وبين بيانا كما بين  لمن قبلكم، وهداكم هداية عظيمة في العلم والعمل. 
   ( وَيَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: يلطف لكم في أحوالكم وما شرعه لكم حتى تمكنوا  من الوقوف على ما حده الله، والاكتفاء بما أحله فتقل ذنوبكم بسبب ما يسر الله عليكم فهذا من توبته على عباده. 
  ومن توبته عليهم أنهم إذا أذنبوا فتح لهم أبواب الرحمة وأوزع قلوبهم  الإنابة إليه، والتذلل بين يديه ثم يتوب عليهم بقبول ما وفقهم له. فله  الحمد والشكر على ذلك. 
  وقوله: ( وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ) أي: كامل الحكمة، فمن علمه أن  علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون، ومنها هذه الأشياء والحدود. ومن حكمته أنه يتوب  على من اقتضت حكمته ورحمته التوبة عليه، ويخذل من اقتضت حكمته وعدله من لا  يصلح للتوبة. 

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (83)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(27)الى الأية(33)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ أَنْ تَمِيلُوا مَيْلا عَظِيمًا     (27)    يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ عَنْكُمْ وَخُلِقَ الإِنْسَانُ ضَعِيفًا     (28)   .* 

*وقوله: ( وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: توبة تلم شعثكم، وتجمع متفرقكم، وتقرب بعيدكم.* 
* ( وَيُرِيدُ الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الشَّهَوَاتِ ) أي: يميلون معها  حيث مالت ويقدمونها على ما فيه رضا محبوبهم، ويعبدون أهواءهم، من أصناف  الكفرة والعاصين، المقدمين لأهوائهم على طاعة ربهم، فهؤلاء يريدون ( أَنْ  تَمِيلُوا مَيْلا عَظِيمًا ) أي: [أن] تنحرفوا عن الصراط المستقيم إلى صراط  المغضوب عليهم والضالين.* 
*يريدون أن يصرفوكم عن طاعة الرحمن إلى طاعة الشيطان، وعن التزام حدود  من السعادة كلها في امتثال أوامره، إلى مَنْ الشقاوةُ كلها في اتباعه. فإذا  عرفتم أن الله تعالى يأمركم بما فيه صلاحكم وفلاحكم وسعادتكم، وأن هؤلاء  المتبعين لشهواتهم يأمرونكم بما فيه غاية الخسار والشقاء، فاختاروا لأنفسكم  أوْلى الداعيين، وتخيّروا أحسن الطريقتين.* 
* ( يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُخَفِّفَ عَنْكُمْ ) أي: بسهولة ما أمركم به و  [ما] نهاكم عنه، ثم مع حصول المشقة في بعض الشرائع أباح لكم ما تقتضيه  حاجتكم، كالميتة والدم ونحوهما للمضطر، وكتزوج الأمة للحر بتلك الشروط  السابقة. وذلك لرحمته التامة وإحسانه الشامل، وعلمه وحكمته بضعف الإنسان من  جميع الوجوه، ضعف البنية، وضعف الإرادة، وضعف العزيمة، وضعف الإيمان، وضعف  الصبر، فناسب ذلك أن يخفف الله عنه، ما يضعف عنه وما لا يطيقه إيمانه  وصبره وقوته.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ بَيْنَكُمْ  بِالْبَاطِلِ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ وَلا  تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا     (29)    وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ عُدْوَانًا وَظُلْمًا فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا     (30)   .* 

*ينهى تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن يأكلوا أموالهم بينهم بالباطل، وهذا يشمل  أكلها بالغصوب والسرقات، وأخذها بالقمار والمكاسب الرديئة. بل لعله يدخل  في ذلك أكل مال نفسك على وجه البطر والإسراف، لأن هذا من الباطل وليس من  الحق.* 
*ثم إنه -لما حرم أكلها بالباطل- أباح لهم أكلها بالتجارات والمكاسب الخالية من الموانع، المشتملة على الشروط من التراضي وغيره.* 
* ( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) أي: لا يقتل بعضكم بعضًا، ولا يقتل  الإنسان نفسه. ويدخل في ذلك الإلقاءُ بالنفس إلى التهلكة، وفعلُ الأخطار  المفضية إلى التلف والهلاك ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا ) ومن  رحمته أن صان نفوسكم وأموالكم، ونهاكم عن إضاعتها وإتلافها، ورتب على ذلك  ما رتبه من الحدود.* 
*وتأمل هذا الإيجاز والجمع في قوله: ( لا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَكُمْ ) (  وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) كيف شمل أموال غيرك ومال نفسك وقتل نفسك  وقتل غيرك بعبارة أخصر من قوله: "لا يأكل بعضكم مال بعض" و "لا يقتل بعضكم  بعضًا" مع قصور هذه العبارة على مال الغير ونفس الغير فقط.* 
*مع أن إضافة الأموال والأنفس إلى   < 1-176 >    عموم المؤمنين فيه دلالة على أن المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم  ومصالحهم كالجسد الواحد، حيث كان الإيمان يجمعهم على مصالحهم الدينية  والدنيوية.* 
*ولما نهى عن أكل الأموال بالباطل التي فيها غاية الضرر عليهم، على  الآكل، ومن أخذ ماله، أباح لهم ما فيه مصلحتهم من أنواع المكاسب والتجارات،  وأنواع الحرف والإجارات، فقال: ( إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَ تِجَارَةً عَنْ  تَرَاضٍ مِنْكُمْ ) أي: فإنها مباحة لكم.* 
*وشرط التراضي -مع كونها تجارة- لدلالة أنه يشترط أن يكون العقد غير عقد  ربا لأن الربا ليس من التجارة، بل مخالف لمقصودها، وأنه لا بد أن يرضى كل  من المتعاقدين ويأتي به اختيارًا.* 
*ومن تمام الرضا أن يكون المعقود عليه معلوما، لأنه إذا لم يكن كذلك لا  يتصور الرضا مقدورًا على تسليمه، لأن غير المقدور عليه شبيه ببيع القمار،  فبيع الغرر بجميع أنواعه خال من الرضا فلا ينفذ عقده.* 
*وفيها أنه تنعقد العقود بما دل عليها من قول أو فعل، لأن الله شرط  الرضا فبأي طريق حصل الرضا انعقد به العقد. ثم ختم الآية بقوله: ( إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُمْ رَحِيمًا ) ومن رحمته أن عصم دماءكم وأموالكم وصانها  ونهاكم عن انتهاكها.* 
*  ثم قال: ( وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ) أي: أكل الأموال بالباطل وقتل النفوس (  عُدْوَانًا وَظُلْمًا ) أي: لا جهلا ونسيانا ( فَسَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِ نَارًا )  أي: عظيمة كما يفيده التنكير ( وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا ) . * 

*   إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلا كَرِيمًا     (31)   .* 

*وهذا من فضل الله وإحسانه على عباده المؤمنين وعدهم أنهم إذا اجتنبوا  كبائر المنهيات غفر لهم جميع الذنوب والسيئات وأدخلهم مدخلا كريما كثير  الخير وهو الجنة المشتملة على ما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على  قلب بشر.* 
*ويدخل في اجتناب الكبائر فعل الفرائض التي يكون تاركها مرتكبا كبيرة،  كالصلوات الخمس، والجمعة، وصوم رمضان، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  "الصلوات الخمس والجمعة إلى الجمعة ورمضان إلى رمضان مكفرات لما بينهما ما  اجتنبت الكبائر" .* 
*وأحسن ما حُدت به الكبائر، أن الكبيرة ما فيه حد في الدنيا، أو وعيد في الآخرة، أو نفي إيمان، أو ترتيب لعنة، أو غضب عليه.* 
*    وَلا تَتَمَنَّوْا مَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بِهِ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ  لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا اكْتَسَبُوا وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  اكْتَسَبْنَ وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا     (32)   .* 

*ينهى تعالى المؤمنين عن أن يتمنى بعضهم ما فضل الله به غيره من الأمور  الممكنة وغير الممكنة. فلا تتمنى النساء خصائص الرجال التي بها فضلهم على  النساء، ولا صاحب الفقر والنقص حالة الغنى والكمال تمنيا مجردا لأن هذا هو  الحسد بعينه، تمني نعمة الله على غيرك أن تكون لك ويسلب إياها. ولأنه يقتضي  السخط على قدر الله والإخلاد إلى الكسل والأماني الباطلة التي لا يقترن  بها عمل ولا كسب. وإنما المحمود أمران: أن يسعى العبد على حسب قدرته بما  ينفعه من مصالحه الدينية والدنيوية، ويسأل الله تعالى من فضله، فلا يتكل  على نفسه ولا على غير ربه. ولهذا قال تعالى: ( لِلرِّجَالِ نَصِيبٌ مِمَّا  اكْتَسَبُوا ) أي: من أعمالهم المنتجة للمطلوب. ( وَلِلنِّسَاءِ نَصِيبٌ  مِمَّا اكْتَسَبْنَ ) فكل منهم لا يناله غير ما كسبه وتعب فيه. (  وَاسْأَلُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ ) أي: من جميع مصالحكم في الدين  والدنيا. فهذا كمال العبد وعنوان سعادته لا من يترك العمل، أو يتكل على  نفسه غير مفتقر لربه، أو يجمع بين الأمرين فإن هذا مخذول خاسر.* 
*وقوله: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمًا ) فيعطي من يعلمه أهلا لذلك، ويمنع من يعلمه غير مستحق.* 
*    وَلِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ مِمَّا تَرَكَ الْوَالِدَانِ  وَالأَقْرَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ فَآتُوهُمْ  نَصِيبَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا     (33)   .* 

*أي: ( وَلِكُلٍّ ) من الناس ( جَعَلْنَا مَوَالِيَ ) أي: يتولونه  ويتولاهم بالتعزز والنصرة والمعاونة على الأمور. ( مِمَّا تَرَكَ  الْوَالِدَانِ وَالأقْرَبُونَ ) وهذا يشمل سائر الأقارب من الأصول والفروع  والحواشي، هؤلاء الموالي من القرابة.* 
*ثم ذكر نوعا آخر من الموالي فقال: ( وَالَّذِينَ عَقَدَتْ  أَيْمَانُكُمْ ) أي: حالفتموهم بما عقدتم معهم من عقد المحالفة على النصرة  والمساعدة والاشتراك بالأموال وغير ذلك. وكل هذا من نعم الله على عباده،  حيث كان الموالي يتعاونون بما لا يقدر عليه بعضهم مفردا.* 
*قال تعالى: ( فَآتُوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ ) أي: آتوا الموالي نصيبهم الذي  يجب القيام به من النصرة والمعاونة والمساعدة على غير معصية الله. والميراث  للأقارب الأدنين من الموالي.* 
* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدًا ) أي: مطلعا على  كل شيء بعلمه لجميع الأمور، وبصره لحركات عباده، وسمعه لجميع أصواتهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (84)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(34)الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

** الرِّجَالُ  قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى  بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ فَالصَّالِحَاتُ قَانِتَاتٌ  حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ بِمَا حَفِظَ اللَّهُ وَاللاتِي تَخَافُونَ  نُشُوزَهُنَّ فَعِظُوهُنَّ وَاهْجُرُوهُنَّ فِي الْمَضَاجِعِ  وَاضْرِبُوهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَطَعْنَكُمْ فَلا تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلا  إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا (34) .*

*يخبر تعالى أن الرِّجَال ( قَوَّامُونَ عَلَى النِّسَاءِ ) أي: قوامون  عليهن بإلزامهن بحقوق الله تعالى، من المحافظة على فرائضه وكفهن عن  المفاسد، والرجال عليهم أن يلزموهن بذلك، وقوامون عليهن أيضا بالإنفاق  عليهن، والكسوة والمسكن، ثم ذكر السبب الموجب لقيام الرجال على النساء  فقال: ( بِمَا فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ وَبِمَا أَنفَقُوا  مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ ) أي: بسبب فضل الرجال على النساء وإفضالهم عليهن،  فتفضيل الرجال على النساء من وجوه متعددة: من كون الولايات مختصة بالرجال،  والنبوة، والرسالة، واختصاصهم بكثير من العبادات كالجهاد والأعياد والجمع.  وبما خصهم الله به من العقل والرزانة والصبر والجلد الذي ليس للنساء مثله.  وكذلك خصهم بالنفقات على الزوجات بل وكثير من النفقات يختص بها الرجال  ويتميزون عن النساء.* 
*ولعل هذا سر قوله: ( وَبِمَا أَنْفَقُوا ) وحذف المفعول ليدل على عموم  النفقة. فعلم من هذا كله أن الرجل كالوالي والسيد لامرأته، وهي عنده عانية  أسيرة خادمة،فوظيفته أن يقوم بما استرعاه الله به.*
*ووظيفتها: القيام بطاعة ربها وطاعة زوجها فلهذا قال: ( فَالصَّالِحَاتُ  قَانِتَاتٌ ) أي: مطيعات لله تعالى ( حَافِظَاتٌ لِلْغَيْبِ ) أي: مطيعات  لأزواجهن حتى في الغيب تحفظ بعلها بنفسها وماله، وذلك بحفظ الله لهن  وتوفيقه لهن، لا من أنفسهن، فإن النفس أمارة بالسوء، ولكن من توكل على الله  كفاه ما أهمه من أمر دينه ودنياه.*
*ثم قال: ( وَاللاتِي تَخَافُونَ نُشُوزَهُنَّ ) أي: ارتفاعهن عن طاعة  أزواجهن بأن تعصيه بالقول أو الفعل فإنه يؤدبها بالأسهل فالأسهل، (  فَعِظُوهُنَّ ) أي: ببيان حكم الله في طاعة الزوج ومعصيته والترغيب في  الطاعة، والترهيب من معصيته، فإن انتهت فذلك المطلوب، وإلا فيهجرها الزوج  في المضجع، بأن لا يضاجعها، ولا يجامعها بمقدار ما يحصل به المقصود، وإلا  ضربها ضربًا غير مبرح، فإن حصل المقصود بواحد من هذه الأمور وأطعنكم ( فَلا  تَبْغُوا عَلَيْهِنَّ سَبِيلا ) أي: فقد حصل لكم ما تحبون فاتركوا  معاتبتها على الأمور الماضية، والتنقيب عن العيوب التي يضر ذكرها ويحدث  بسببه الشر.*
*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيًّا كَبِيرًا ) أي: له العلو المطلق بجميع  الوجوه والاعتبارات، علو الذات وعلو القدر وعلو القهر الكبير الذي لا أكبر  منه ولا أجل ولا أعظم، كبير الذات والصفات.*
* وَإِنْ  خِفْتُمْ شِقَاقَ بَيْنِهِمَا فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ  وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا إِنْ يُرِيدَا إِصْلاحًا يُوَفِّقِ اللَّهُ  بَيْنَهُمَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا خَبِيرًا (35) .*

*أي: وإن خفتم الشقاق بين الزوجين والمباعدة والمجانبة حتى يكون كل منهما  في شق ( فَابْعَثُوا حَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهِ وَحَكَمًا مِنْ أَهْلِهَا )  أي: رجلين مكلفين مسلمين عدلين عاقلين يعرفان ما بين الزوجين، ويعرفان  الجمع والتفريق. وهذا مستفاد من لفظ "الحكم" لأنه لا يصلح حكما إلا من اتصف  بتلك الصفات.*
*فينظران ما ينقم كل منهما على صاحبه، ثم يلزمان كلا منهما ما يجب، فإن  لم يستطع أحدهما ذلك، قنَّعا الزوج الآخر بالرضا بما تيسر من الرزق والخلق،  ومهما أمكنهما الجمع والإصلاح فلا يعدلا عنه.*
*فإن وصلت الحال إلى أنه لا يمكن اجتماعهما وإصلاحهما إلا على وجه  المعاداة والمقاطعة ومعصية الله، ورأيا أن التفريق بينهما أصلح، فرقا  بينهما. ولا يشترط رضا الزوج، كما يدل عليه أن الله سماهما حكمين، والحكم  يحكم ولو   لم يرض المحكوم عليه، ولهذا قال: ( إِنْ يُرِيدَا إِصْلاحًا يُوَفِّقِ  اللَّهُ بَيْنَهُمَا ) أي: بسبب الرأي الميمون والكلام الذي يجذب القلوب  ويؤلف بين القرينين.*
*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيمًا خَبِيرًا ) أي: عالمًا بجميع الظواهر  والبواطن، مطلعا على خفايا الأمور وأسرارها. فمن علمه وخبره أن شرع لكم هذه  الأحكام الجليلة والشرائع الجميلة.*
* 
 وَاعْبُدُوا  اللَّهَ وَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا  وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْجَارِ ذِي  الْقُرْبَى وَالْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ وَابْنِ  السَّبِيلِ وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ  كَانَ مُخْتَالا فَخُورًا (36) الَّذِينَ  يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ وَيَكْتُمُونَ مَا  آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا  مُهِينًا (37)  .* *يأمر تعالى عباده بعبادته وحده لا شريك له، وهو الدخول تحت رق عبوديته،  والانقياد لأوامره ونواهيه، محبة وذلا وإخلاصا له، في جميع العبادات  الظاهرة والباطنة.*
*وينهى عن الشرك به شيئا لا شركا أصغر ولا أكبر، لا ملكا ولا نبيا ولا  وليا ولا غيرهم من المخلوقين الذين لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا ولا  موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا، بل الواجب المتعين إخلاص العبادة لمن له الكمال  المطلق من جميع الوجوه، وله التدبير الكامل الذي لا يشركه ولا يعينه عليه  أحد. ثم بعد ما أمر بعبادته والقيام بحقه أمر بالقيام بحقوق العباد الأقرب  فالأقرب. فقال: ( وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا ) أي: أحسنوا إليهم بالقول  الكريم والخطاب اللطيف والفعل الجميل بطاعة أمرهما واجتناب نهيهما  والإنفاق عليهما وإكرام من له تعلق بهما وصلة الرحم التي لا رحم لك إلا  بهما. وللإحسان ضدان، الإساءةُ وعدمُ الإحسان. وكلاهما منهي عنه.*
*( وَبِذِي الْقُرْبَى ) أيضا إحسانا، ويشمل ذلك جميع الأقارب، قربوا أو  بعدوا، بأن يحسن إليهم بالقول والفعل، وأن لا يقطع برحمه بقوله أو فعله.*
*( وَالْيَتَامَى ) أي: الذين فقدوا آباءهم   وهم صغار، فلهم حق على المسلمين، سواء كانوا أقارب أو غيرهم بكفالتهم  وبرهم وجبر خواطرهم وتأديبهم، وتربيتهم أحسن تربية في مصالح دينهم ودنياهم.*
*( وَالْمَسَاكِين ) وهم الذين أسكنتهم الحاجة والفقر، فلم يحصلوا على  كفايتهم، ولا كفاية من يمونون، فأمر الله تعالى بالإحسان إليهم، بسد خلتهم  وبدفع فاقتهم، والحض على ذلك، والقيام بما يمكن منه.*
*( وَالْجَارِ ذِي الْقُرْبَى ) أي: الجار القريب الذي له حقان حق الجوار  وحق القرابة، فله على جاره حق وإحسان راجع إلى العرف. ( وَ ) كذلك (  الْجَارِ الْجُنُبِ ) أي: الذي ليس له قرابة. وكلما كان الجار أقرب بابًا  كان آكد حقًّا، فينبغي للجار أن يتعاهد جاره بالهدية والصدقة والدعوة  واللطافة بالأقوال والأفعال وعدم أذيته بقول أو فعل.*
*( وَالصَّاحِبِ بِالْجَنْبِ ) قيل: الرفيق في السفر، وقيل: الزوجة، وقيل  الصاحب مطلقا، ولعله أولى، فإنه يشمل الصاحب في الحضر والسفر ويشمل  الزوجة. فعلى الصاحب لصاحبه حق زائد على مجرد إسلامه، من مساعدته على أمور  دينه ودنياه، والنصح له؛ والوفاء معه في اليسر والعسر، والمنشط والمكره،  وأن يحب له ما يحب لنفسه، ويكره له ما يكره لنفسه، وكلما زادت الصحبة تأكد  الحق وزاد.*
*( وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ ) وهو: الغريب الذي احتاج في بلد الغربة أو لم  يحتج، فله حق على المسلمين لشدة حاجته وكونه في غير وطنه بتبليغه إلى  مقصوده أو بعض مقصوده [وبإكرامه وتأنيسه] .*
*( وَمَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ ) : أي: من الآدميين والبهائم بالقيام  بكفايتهم وعدم تحميلهم ما يشق عليهم وإعانتهم على ما يتحملون، وتأديبهم لما  فيه مصلحتهم. فمن قام بهذه المأمورات فهو الخاضع لربه، المتواضع لعباد  الله، المنقاد لأمر الله وشرعه، الذي يستحق الثواب الجزيل والثناء الجميل،  ومن لم يقم بذلك فإنه عبد معرض عن ربه، غير منقاد لأوامره، ولا متواضع  للخلق، بل هو متكبر على عباد الله معجب بنفسه فخور بقوله، ولهذا قال: (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ مُخْتَالا ) أي: معجبا بنفسه متكبرًا  على الخلق ( فَخُورًا ) يثني على نفسه ويمدحها على وجه الفخر والبطر على  عباد الله، فهؤلاء ما بهم من الاختيال والفخر يمنعهم من القيام بالحقوق.  ولهذا ذمهم بذلك بقوله: ( الَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ ) أي: يمنعون ما عليهم من  الحقوق الواجبة. ( وَيَأْمُرُونَ النَّاسَ بِالْبُخْلِ ) بأقوالهم وأفعالهم  ( وَيَكْتُمُونَ مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ ) أي: من العلم الذي  يهتدي به الضالون ويسترشد به الجاهلون فيكتمونه عنهم، ويظهرون لهم من  الباطل ما يحول بينهم وبين الحق. فجمعوا بين البخل بالمال والبخل بالعلم،  وبين السعي في خسارة أنفسهم وخسارة غيرهم، وهذه هي صفات الكافرين، فلهذا  قال تعالى: ( وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا ) أي: كما  تكبروا على عباد الله ومنعوا حقوقه وتسببوا في منع غيرهم من البخل وعدم  الاهتداء، أهانهم بالعذاب الأليم والخزي الدائم. فعياذًا بك اللهم من كل  سوء.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (85)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(38)الى الأية(44)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

** وَالَّذِينَ  يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَمَنْ يَكُنِ الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا  فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا (38)  .* 

*ثم أخبر عن النفقة الصادرة عن رياء وسمعة وعدم إيمان به فقال: (  وَالَّذِينَ يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ رِئَاءَ النَّاسِ ) أي: ليروهم  ويمدحوهم ويعظموهم ( وَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ )  أي: ليس إنفاقهم صادرا عن إخلاص وإيمان بالله ورجاء ثوابه. أي: فهذا من  خطوات الشيطان وأعماله التي يدعو حزبه إليها ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير.  وصدرت منهم بسبب مقارنته لهم وأزهم إليها فلهذا قال: ( وَمَنْ يَكُنِ  الشَّيْطَانُ لَهُ قَرِينًا فَسَاءَ قَرِينًا ) أي: بئس المقارن والصاحب  الذي يريد إهلاك من قارنه ويسعى فيه أشد السعي.* 
*فكما أن من بخل بما آتاه الله، وكتم ما مَنَّ به  الله عليه عاص آثم مخالف لربه، فكذلك من أنفق وتعبد لغير الله فإنه آثم عاص  لربه مستوجب للعقوبة، لأن الله إنما أمر بطاعته وامتثال أمره على وجه  الإخلاص، كما قال تعالى:  وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  فهذا العمل المقبول الذي يستحق صاحبه المدح والثواب فلهذا حث تعالى عليه بقوله:* 
* وَمَاذَا  عَلَيْهِمْ لَوْ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَنْفَقُوا  مِمَّا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِهِمْ عَلِيمًا (39)  .* 

*أي: أي شيء عليهم وأي حرج ومشقة تلحقهم لو حصل منهم الإيمان بالله الذي  هو الإخلاص، وأنفقوا من أموالهم التي رزقهم الله وأنعم بها عليهم فجمعوا  بين الإخلاص والإنفاق، ولما كان الإخلاص سرًّا بين العبد وبين ربه، لا يطلع  عليه إلا الله أخبر تعالى بعلمه بجميع الأحوال فقال: ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  بِهِمْ عَلِيمًا )* 
* إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا (40) فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا (41) يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأَرْضُ وَلا يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا (42)  .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن كمال عدله وفضله وتنزهه عما يضاد ذلك من الظلم القليل  والكثير فقال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ ) أي: ينقصها  من حسنات عبده أو يزيدها في سيئاته، كما قال تعالى: ( فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ * وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ )* 
*( وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا ) أي إلى عشرة أمثالها إلى أكثر من ذلك بحسب حالها ونفعها وحال صاحبها إخلاصا ومحبة وكمالا* 
*( وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ) أي زيادة على ثواب العمل  بنفسه من التوفيق لأعمال أخر وإعطاء البر الكثير والخير الغزير* 
*ثم قال تعالى ( فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ  وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلاءِ شَهِيدًا ) أي كيف تكون تلك الأحوال وكيف  يكون ذلك الحكم العظيم الذي جمع أن من حكم به كاملُ العلم كاملُ العدل كامل  الحكمة بشهادة أزكى الخلق وهم الرسل على أممهم مع إقرار المحكوم عليه؟"  فهذا -والله- الحكم الذي هو أعم الأحكام وأعدلها وأعظمها.* 
*وهناك يبقى المحكوم عليهم مقرين له لكمال الفضل والعدل والحمد والثناء  وهناك يسعد أقوام بالفوز والفلاح والعز والنجاح ويشقى أقوام بالخزي  والفضيحة والعذاب المهين.* 
*ولهذا قال ( يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا  الرَّسُولَ ) أي جمعوا بين الكفر بالله وبرسوله ومعصيةِ الرسول ( لَوْ  تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الأرْضُ ) أي تبتلعهم ويكونون ترابا وعدما كما قال تعالى  وَيَقُولُ الْكَافِرُ يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنْتُ تُرَابًا   ( وَلا يَكْتُمُونَ اللَّهَ حَدِيثًا ) أي بل يقرون له بما عملوا وتشهد  عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون يومئذ يوفيهم الله جزاءهم  الحق ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين.* 
*فأما ما ورد من أن الكفار يكتمون كفرهم وجحودهم فإن ذلك يكون في بعض  مواضع القيامة حين يظنون أن جحودهم مغن عنهم من عذاب الله فإذا عرفوا  الحقائق وشهدت عليهم جوارحهم حينئذ ينجلي الأمر ولا يبقى للكتمان موضع ولا  نفع ولا فائدة.* 
*يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْرَبُوا الصَّلاةَ وَأَنْتُمْ سُكَارَى  حَتَّى تَعْلَمُوا مَا تَقُولُونَ وَلا جُنُبًا إِلا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ  حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ  أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ  تَجِدُوا مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ  وَأَيْدِيكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا (43)  .* 

*ينهى تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن يقربوا الصلاة وهم سكارى، حتى يعلموا ما  يقولون، وهذا شامل لقربان مواضع الصلاة، كالمسجد، فإنه لا يمكَّن السكران  من دخوله. وشامل لنفس الصلاة، فإنه لا يجوز للسكران صلاة ولا عبادة،  لاختلاط عقله وعدم علمه بما يقول، ولهذا حدد تعالى ذلك وغياه إلى وجود  العلم بما يقول السكران. وهذه الآية الكريمة منسوخة بتحريم الخمر مطلقا،  فإن الخمر -في أول الأمر- كان غير محرم، ثم إن الله تعالى عرض لعباده  بتحريمه بقوله:  يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ قُلْ فِيهِمَا إِثْمٌ كَبِيرٌ وَمَنَافِعُ  لِلنَّاسِ وَإِثْمُهُمَا أَكْبَرُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِمَا * 
*ثم إنه تعالى نهاهم عن الخمر عند حضور الصلاة كما في هذه الآية، ثم إنه تعالى حرمه على الإطلاق في جميع الأوقات في قوله:  يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ  وَالأَنْصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ  الآية.* 
*ومع هذا فإنه يشتد تحريمه وقت حضور الصلاة لتضمنه هذه المفسدة العظيمة،  بعد حصول مقصود الصلاة الذي هو روحها ولبها وهو الخشوع وحضور القلب، فإن  الخمر يسكر القلب، ويصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة، ويؤخذ من المعنى منع  الدخول في الصلاة في حال النعاس المفرط، الذي لا يشعر صاحبه بما يقول  ويفعل، بل لعل فيه إشارة إلى أنه ينبغي لمن أراد الصلاة أن يقطع عنه كل  شاغل يشغل فكره، كمدافعة الأخبثين والتوق لطعام ونحوه كما ورد في ذلك  الحديث الصحيح.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَلا جُنُبًا إِلا عَابِرِي سَبِيلٍ ) أي: لا تقربوا الصلاة  حالة كون أحدكم جنبا، إلا في هذه الحال وهو عابر السبيل أي: تمرون في  المسجد ولا تمكثون فيه، ( حَتَّى تَغْتَسِلُوا ) أي: فإذا اغتسلتم فهو غاية  المنع من قربان الصلاة للجنب، فيحل للجنب المرور في المسجد فقط.* 
*( وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ  مِنْكُمْ مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا  مَاءً فَتَيَمَّمُوا ) .* 
*فأباح التيمم للمريض مطلقًا مع وجود الماء وعدمه، والعلة المرض الذي يشق  معه استعمال الماء، وكذلك السفر فإنه مظنة فقد الماء، فإذا فقده المسافر  أو وجد ما يتعلق بحاجته من شرب ونحوه، جاز له التيمم.* 
*وكذلك إذا أحدث الإنسان ببول أو غائط أو ملامسة النساء، فإنه يباح له  التيمم إذا لم يجد الماء، حضرًا وسفرًا كما يدل على ذلك عموم الآية.  والحاصل: أن الله تعالى أباح التيمم في حالتين:* 
*حال عدم الماء، وهذا مطلقا في الحضر والسفر، وحال المشقة باستعماله بمرض ونحوه.* 
*واختلف المفسرون في معنى قوله: ( أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ ) هل  المراد بذلك: الجماع فتكون الآية نصا في جواز التيمم للجنب، كما تكاثرت  بذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة؟ أو المراد بذلك مجرد اللمس باليد، ويقيد ذلك بما  إذا كان مظنة خروج المذي، وهو المس الذي يكون لشهوة فتكون الآية دالة على  نقض الوضوء بذلك؟* 
*واستدل الفقهاء بقوله: ( فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً ) بوجوب طلب الماء عند  دخول الوقت، قالوا: لأنه لا يقال: "لم يجد" لمن لم يطلب، بل لا يكون ذلك  إلا بعد الطلب، واستدل بذلك أيضا على أن الماء المتغير بشيء من الطاهرات  يجوز بل يتعين التطهر به لدخوله في قوله: ( فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً ) وهذا  ماء. ونوزع في ذلك أنه ماء غير مطلق وفي ذلك نظر.* 
*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة مشروعية هذا الحكم العظيم الذي امتن به الله على  هذه الأمة، وهو مشروعية التيمم، وقد أجمع على ذلك العلماء ولله الحمد، وأن  التيمم يكون بالصعيد الطيب، وهو كل ما تصاعد على وجه الأرض سواء كان له  غبار أم لا ويحتمل أن يختص ذلك بذي الغبار لأن الله قال: ( فَامْسَحُوا  بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ مِنْهُ ) وما لا غبار له لا يمسح به.* 
*وقوله: ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ ) هذا محل المسح في  التيمم: الوجه جميعه واليدان إلى الكوعين، كما دلت على ذلك الأحاديث  الصحيحة، ويستحب أن يكون ذلك بضربة واحدة، كما دل على ذلك حديث عمار، وفيه  أن تيمم الجنب كتيمم غيره، بالوجه واليدين.* 
*فائدة :* 
*اعلم أن قواعد الطب تدور على ثلاث قواعد: حفظ الصحة عن المؤذيات،  والاستفراغ منها، والحمية عنها. وقد نبه تعالى عليها في كتابه العزيز.* 
*أما حفظ الصحة والحمية عن المؤذي، فقد أمر بالأكل والشرب وعدم الإسراف  في ذلك، وأباح للمسافر والمريض الفطر حفظا لصحتهما، باستعمال ما يصلح البدن  على وجه العدل، وحماية للمريض عما يضره.* 
*وأما استفراغ المؤذي فقد أباح تعالى للمحْرِم المتأذي برأسه أن يحلقه  لإزالة الأبخرة المحتقنة فيه، ففيه تنبيه على استفراغ ما هو أولى منها من  البول والغائط والقيء والمني والدم، وغير ذلك، نبه على ذلك ابن القيم رحمه  الله تعالى.* 
*وفي الآية وجوب تعميم مسح الوجه واليدين، وأنه يجوز التيمم ولو لم يضق  الوقت، وأنه لا يخاطب بطلب الماء إلا بعد وجود سبب الوجوب والله أعلم.* 
*ثم ختم الآية بقوله: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا ) أي:  كثير العفو والمغفرة لعباده المؤمنين، بتيسير ما أمرهم به، وتسهيله غاية  التسهيل، بحيث لا يشق على العبد امتثاله، فيحرج بذلك.* 

*ومن عفوه ومغفرته أن رحم هذه الأمة بشرع طهارة التراب بدل الماء، عند  تعذر استعماله. ومن عفوه ومغفرته أن فتح للمذنبين باب التوبة والإنابة  ودعاهم إليه ووعدهم بمغفرة ذنوبهم. ومن عفوه ومغفرته أن المؤمن لو أتاه  بقراب الأرض خطايا ثم لقيه لا يشرك به شيئا، لأتاه بقرابها مغفرة.* 
*أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ يَشْتَرُونَ الضَّلالَةَ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا السَّبِيلَ (44)  .* 

*هذا ذم لمن ( أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ ) وفي ضمنه تحذير  عباده عن الاغترار بهم، والوقوع في أشراكهم، فأخبر أنهم في أنفسهم (  يَشْتَرُونَ الضَّلالَةَ ) أي: يحبونها محبة عظيمة ويؤثرونها إيثار من يبذل  المال الكثير في طلب ما يحبه. فيؤثرون الضلال على الهدى، والكفر على  الإيمان، والشقاء على السعادة، ومع هذا ( يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا  السَّبِيلَ ) . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (86)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(45)الى الأية(51)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**   وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِأَعْدَائِكُمْ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ نَصِيرًا     (45)    مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ  وَيَقُولُونَ سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا وَاسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ وَرَاعِنَا  لَيًّا بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ وَطَعْنًا فِي الدِّينِ وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانْظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  وَأَقْوَمَ وَلَكِنْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ  إِلا قَلِيلا     (46)   .* 

*فهم حريصون على إضلالكم غاية الحرص، باذلون جهدهم في ذلك. ولكن لما كان  الله ولي عباده المؤمنين وناصرهم، بيَّن لهم ما اشتملوا عليه من الضلال  والإضلال، ولهذا قال: ( وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَلِيًّا ) أي: يتولى أحوال  عباده ويلطف بهم في جميع أمورهم،   < 1-181 >    وييسر لهم ما به سعادتهم وفلاحهم. ( وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ نَصِيرًا ) ينصرهم  على أعدائهم ويبين لهم ما يحذرون منهم ويعينهم عليهم. فولايته تعالى فيها  حصول الخير، ونصره فيه زوال الشر.* 
*ثم بين كيفية ضلالهم وعنادهم وإيثارهم الباطل على الحق فقال: ( مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا ) أي: اليهود وهم علماء الضلال منهم.* 
* ( يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ ) إما بتغيير اللفظ أو  المعنى، أو هما جميعا. فمن تحريفهم تنزيل الصفات التي ذكرت في كتبهم التي  لا تنطبق ولا تصدق إلا على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم على أنه غير مراد بها،  ولا مقصود بها بل أريد بها غيره، وكتمانهم ذلك.* 
*فهذا حالهم في العلم أشر حال، قلبوا فيه الحقائق، ونزلوا الحق على  الباطل، وجحدوا لذلك الحق، وأما حالهم في العمل والانقياد فإنهم ( يَقُولون  سَمِعْنَا وَعَصَيْنَا ) أي: سمعنا قولك وعصينا أمرك، وهذا غاية الكفر  والعناد والشرود عن الانقياد، وكذلك يخاطبون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بأقبح خطاب وأبعده عن الأدب فيقولون: ( اسْمَعْ غَيْرَ مُسْمَعٍ ) قصدهم:  اسمع منا غير مسمع ما تحب، بل مسمع ما تكره، ( وَرَاعِنَا ) قصدهم بذلك  الرعونة، بالعيب القبيح، ويظنون أن اللفظ -لما كان محتملا لغير ما أرادوا  من الأمور- أنه يروج على الله وعلى رسوله، فتوصلوا بذلك اللفظِ الذي يلوون  به ألسنتهم إلى الطعن في الدين والعيب للرسول، ويصرحون بذلك فيما بينهم،  فلهذا قال: ( لَيًّا بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ وَطَعْنًا فِي الدِّينِ ) .* 
*ثم أرشدهم إلى ما هو خير لهم من ذلك فقال: ( وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ قَالُوا  سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاسْمَعْ وَانْظُرْنَا لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  وَأَقْوَمَ ) وذلك لما تضمنه هذا الكلام من حسن الخطاب والأدب اللائق في  مخاطبة الرسول، والدخول تحت طاعة الله والانقياد لأمره، وحسن التلطف في  طلبهم العلم بسماع سؤالهم، والاعتناء بأمرهم، فهذا هو الذي ينبغي لهم  سلوكه. ولكن لما كانت طبائعهم غير زكية، أعرضوا عن ذلك، وطردهم الله بكفرهم  وعنادهم، ولهذا قال: ( وَلَكِنْ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا  يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلا قَلِيلا ) .* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا  مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا  فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا أَوْ نَلْعَنَهُمْ كَمَا لَعَنَّا  أَصْحَابَ السَّبْتِ وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولا     (47)   .* 

*يأمر تعالى أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى أن يؤمنوا بالرسول محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم وما أنزل الله عليه من القرآن العظيم، المهيمن على غيره من  الكتب السابقة التي قد صدقها، فإنها أخبرت به فلما وقع المخبر به كان  تصديقا لذلك الخبر.* 
*وأيضا فإنهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا القرآن فإنهم لم يؤمنوا بما في أيديهم  من الكتب، لأن كتب الله يصدق بعضها بعضا، ويوافق بعضها بعضًا. فدعوى  الإيمان ببعضها دون بعض دعوى باطلة لا يمكن صدقها.* 
*وفي قوله: ( آمِنُوا بِمَا نزلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُمْ ) حث لهم  وأنهم ينبغي أن يكونوا قبل غيرهم مبادرين إليه بسبب ما أنعم الله عليهم به  من العلم، والكتاب الذي يوجب أن يكون ما عليهم أعظم من غيرهم، ولهذا  توعدهم على عدم الإيمان فقال: ( مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَطْمِسَ وُجُوهًا  فَنَرُدَّهَا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهَا ) وهذا جزاء من جنس ما عملوا، كما تركوا  الحق، وآثروا الباطل وقلبوا الحقائق، فجعلوا الباطل حقا والحق باطلا جوزوا  من جنس ذلك بطمس وجوههم كما طمسوا الحق، وردها على أدبارها، بأن تجعل في  أقفائهم وهذا أشنع ما يكون ( أَوْ نَلْعَنَهُمْ كَمَا لَعَنَّا أَصْحَابَ  السَّبْتِ ) بأن يطردهم من رحمته، ويعاقبهم بجعلهم قردة، كما فعل بإخوانهم  الذين اعتدوا في السبت  (     فَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ    )  ( وَكَانَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ مَفْعُولا ) كقوله:  (     إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُ إِذَا أَرَادَ شَيْئًا أَنْ يَقُولَ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ     )  .* 
*    إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ  ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا  عَظِيمًا     (48)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى: أنه لا يغفر لمن أشرك به أحدا من المخلوقين، ويغفر ما دون الشرك  من الذنوب صغائرها وكبائرها، وذلك عند مشيئته مغفرة ذلك، إذا اقتضت حكمتُه مغفرتَه.* 
*فالذنوب التي دون الشرك قد جعل الله لمغفرتها أسبابا كثيرة، كالحسنات  الماحية والمصائب المكفرة في الدنيا، والبرزخ ويوم القيامة، وكدعاء  المؤمنين بعضهم لبعض، وبشفاعة الشافعين. ومن فوق ذلك كله رحمته التي أحق  بها أهل الإيمان والتوحيد.* 
*وهذا بخلاف الشرك فإن المشرك قد سد على نفسه أبواب المغفرة، وأغلق دونه  أبواب الرحمة، فلا تنفعه الطاعات من دون التوحيد، ولا تفيده المصائب شيئا،  وما لهم يوم القيامة      مِنْ شَافِعِينَ  *  وَلا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ      .* 
*     < 1-182 >  * 
*ولهذا  قال تعالى ( وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدِ افْتَرَى إِثْمًا عَظِيمًا )  أي افترى جرما كبيرا وأي ظلم أعظم ممن سوى المخلوق -من تراب الناقص من  جميع الوجوه الفقير بذاته من كل وجه الذي لا يملك لنفسه- فضلا عمن عبده  -نفعًا ولا ضرًّا ولا موتًا ولا حياة ولا نشورًا- بالخالق لكل شيء الكامل  من جميع الوجوه الغني بذاته عن جميع مخلوقاته الذي بيده النفع والضر  والعطاء والمنع الذي ما من نعمة بالمخلوقين إلا فمنه تعالى فهل أعظم من هذا  الظلم شيء؟* 
*ولهذا حتم على صاحبه بالخلود بالعذاب وحرمان الثواب  (     إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ    )  وهذه الآية الكريمة في حق غير التائب وأما التائب فإنه يغفر له الشرك فما دونه كما قال تعالى  (      قُلْ يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ لا  تَقْنَطُوا مِنْ رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ الذُّنُوبَ  جَمِيعًا    )  أي لمن تاب إليه وأناب.* 

*   أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يُزَكُّونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ بَلِ اللَّهُ يُزَكِّي مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلا     (49)    انْظُرْ كَيْفَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَكَفَى بِهِ إِثْمًا مُبِينًا     (50)   .* 

*هذا تعجيب من الله لعباده، وتوبيخ للذين يزكون أنفسهم من اليهود  والنصارى، ومن نحا نحوهم من كل من زكى نفسه بأمر ليس فيه. وذلك أن اليهود  والنصارى يقولون:       نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ      ويقولون:       لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى      وهذا مجرد دعوى لا برهان عليها، وإنما البرهان ما أخبر به في القرآن في قوله:        بَلَى مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ فَلَهُ أَجْرُهُ  عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ وَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ        فهؤلاء هم الذين زكاهم الله ولهذا قال هنا: ( بَلِ اللَّهُ يُزَكِّي مَنْ  يَشَاءُ ) أي: بالإيمان والعمل الصالح بالتخلي عن الأخلاق الرذيلة،  والتحلي بالصفات الجميلة.* 
*وأما هؤلاء فهم -وإن زكوا أنفسهم بزعمهم أنهم على شيء، وأن الثواب لهم  وحدهم- فإنهم كذبة في ذلك، ليس لهم من خصال الزاكين نصيب، بسبب ظلمهم  وكفرهم لا بظلم من الله لهم، ولهذا قال: ( وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلا ) وهذا  لتحقيق العموم أي: لا يظلمون شيئا ولا مقدار الفتيل الذي في شق النواة أو  الذي يفتل من وسخ اليد وغيرها.* 
*قال تعالى: ( انْظُرْ كَيْفَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ )  أي: بتزكيتهم أنفسهم، لأن هذا من أعظم الافتراء على الله. لأن مضمون  تزكيتهم لأنفسهم الإخبار بأن الله جعل ما هم عليه حقا وما عليه المؤمنون  المسلمون باطلا. وهذا أعظم الكذب وقلب الحقائق بجعل الحق باطلا والباطلِ  حقًّا. ولهذا قال: ( وَكَفَى بِهِ إِثْمًا مُبِينًا ) أي: ظاهرا بينا موجبا  للعقوبة البليغة والعذاب الأليم.* 

*    أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا نَصِيبًا مِنَ الْكِتَابِ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْجِبْتِ وَالطَّاغُوتِ وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَبِيلا        (51)      وهذا من قبائح اليهود وحسدهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنين، أن  أخلاقهم الرذيلة وطبعهم الخبيث، حملهم على ترك الإيمان بالله ورسوله،  والتعوض عنه بالإيمان بالجبت والطاغوت، وهو الإيمان بكل عبادة لغير الله،  أو حكم بغير شرع الله.  * *فدخل في ذلك السحر والكهانة، وعبادة غير الله، وطاعة الشيطان، كل هذا  من الجبت والطاغوت، وكذلك حَمَلهم الكفر والحسد على أن فضلوا طريقة  الكافرين بالله -عبدة الأصنام- على طريق المؤمنين فقال:  ( وَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا )    أي: لأجلهم تملقا لهم ومداهنة، وبغضا للإيمان: (هَؤُلاءِ أَهْدَى مِنَ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَبِيلا ) أي: طريقا. فما أسمجهم وأشد عنادهم وأقل  عقولهم! كيف سلكوا هذا المسلك الوخيم والوادي الذميم؟ هل ظنوا أن هذا يروج  على أحد من العقلاء، أو يدخل عقلَ أحد من الجهلاء، فهل يُفَضَّل دين قام  على عبادة الأصنام والأوثان، واستقام على تحريم الطيبات، وإباحة الخبائث،  وإحلال كثير من المحرمات، وإقامة الظلم بين الخلق، وتسوية الخالق  بالمخلوقين، والكفر بالله ورسله وكتبه، على دين قام على عبادة الرحمن،  والإخلاص لله في السر والإعلان، والكفر بما يعبد من دونه من الأوثان  والأنداد والكاذبين، وعلى صلة الأرحام والإحسان إلى جميع الخلق، حتى  البهائم، وإقامة العدل والقسط بين الناس، وتحريم كل خبيث وظلم، والصدق في  جميع الأقوال والأعمال، فهل هذا إلا من الهذيان، وصاحب هذا القول إما من  أجهل الناس وأضعفهم عقلا وإما من أعظمهم عنادا وتمردا ومراغمة للحق،   < 1-183 >   وهذا هو الواقع .        
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (87)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(52)الى الأية(59)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**    أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ يَلْعَنِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ نَصِيرًا     (52)    أَمْ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُلْكِ فَإِذًا لا يُؤْتُونَ النَّاسَ نَقِيرًا     (53)    أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ  مُلْكًا عَظِيمًا     (54)    فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ صَدَّ عَنْهُ وَكَفَى بِجَهَنَّمَ سَعِيرًا     (55)    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ نَارًا كُلَّمَا  نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا  الْعَذَابَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا     (56)    وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا لَهُمْ  فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ وَنُدْخِلُهُمْ ظِلا ظَلِيلا     (57)   .  * 

*   ولهذا قال تعالى عنهم: ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ ) أي:  طردهم عن رحمته وأحل عليهم نقمته. ( وَمَنْ يَلْعَنِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ  لَهُ نَصِيرًا ) أي: يتولاه ويقوم بمصالحه ويحفظه عن المكاره، وهذا غاية  الخذلان.* 
* ( أَمْ لَهُمْ نَصِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُلْكِ ) أي: فيفضِّلون من شاءوا على  من شاءوا بمجرد أهوائهم، فيكونون شركاء لله في تدبير المملكة، فلو كانوا  كذلك لشحوا وبخلوا أشد البخل، ولهذا قال: ( فَإِذًا ) أي: لو كان لهم نصيب  من الملك ( لا يُؤْتُونَ النَّاسَ نَقِيرًا ) أي: شيئًا ولا قليلا. وهذا  وصف لهم بشدة البخل على تقدير وجود ملكهم المشارك لملك الله. وأخرج هذا  مخرج الاستفهام المتقرر إنكاره عند كل أحد.* 
* ( أَمْ يَحْسُدُونَ النَّاسَ عَلَى مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ  فَضْلِهِ ) أي: هل الحامل لهم على قولهم كونهم شركاءَ لله فيفضلون من  شاءوا؟ أم الحامل لهم على ذلك الحسدُ للرسول وللمؤمنين على ما آتاهم الله  من فضله؟ وذلك ليس ببدع ولا غريب على فضل الله. ( فَقَدْ آتَيْنَا آلَ  إِبْرَاهِيمَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ مُلْكًا عَظِيمًا )  وذلك ما أنعم الله به على إبراهيم وذريته من النبوة والكتاب والملك الذي  أعطاه من أعطاه من أنبيائه كـ "داود" و "سليمان" . فإنعامه لم يزل مستمرًا  على عباده المؤمنين. فكيف ينكرون إنعامه بالنبوة والنصر والملك لمحمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم أفضل الخلق وأجلهم وأعظمهم معرفة بالله وأخشاهم له؟* 
* ( فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ آمَنَ بِهِ ) أي: بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فنال  بذلك السعادة الدنيوية والفلاح الأخروي. ( وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ صَدَّ عَنْهُ )  عنادًا وبغيًا وحسدًا فحصل لهم من شقاء الدنيا ومصائبها ما هو بعض آثار  معاصيهم ( وَكَفَى بِجَهَنَّمَ سَعِيرًا ) تسعر على من كفر بالله، وجحد  نبوة أنبيائه من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم من أصناف الكفرة.* 
*ولهذا قال: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا سَوْفَ نُصْلِيهِمْ  نَارًا ) أي: عظيمة الوقود شديدة الحرارة ( كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ  ) أي: احترقت ( بَدَّلْنَاهُمْ جُلُودًا غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ  ) أي: ليبلغ العذاب منهم كل مبلغ. وكما تكرر منهم الكفر والعناد وصار وصفا  لهم وسجية؛ كرر عليهم العذاب جزاء وِفاقا، ولهذا قال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ  كَانَ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا ) أي: له العزة العظيمة والحكمة في خلقه وأمره،  وثوابه وعقابه.* 
* ( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) أي: بالله وما أوجب الإيمانَ به ( وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ ) من الواجبات والمستحبات ( سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا لَهُمْ  فِيهَا أَزْوَاجٌ مُطَهَّرَةٌ ) أي: من الأخلاق الرذيلة، والخلْق الذميم،  ومما يكون من نساء الدنيا من كل دنس وعيب ( وَنُدْخِلُهُمْ ظِلا ظَلِيلا ) . * 
*    إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا  وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا     (58)    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ  وَأُولِي الأَمْرِ مِنْكُمْ فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ  إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ  وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلا     (59)   .* 

*الأمانات كل ما ائتمن عليه الإنسان وأمر بالقيام به. فأمر الله عباده  بأدائها أي: كاملة موفرة، لا منقوصة ولا مبخوسة، ولا ممطولا بها، ويدخل في  ذلك أمانات الولايات والأموال والأسرار؛ والمأمورات التي لا يطلع عليها إلا  الله. وقد ذكر الفقهاء على أن من اؤتمن أمانة وجب عليه حفظها في حرز  مثلها. قالوا: لأنه لا يمكن أداؤها إلا بحفظها؛ فوجب ذلك.* 
*وفي قوله: ( إِلَى أَهْلِهَا ) دلالة على أنها لا تدفع وتؤدى لغير  المؤتمِن، ووكيلُه بمنزلته؛ فلو دفعها لغير ربها لم يكن مؤديا لها.* 
* ( وَإِذَا حَكَمْتُمْ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ أَنْ تَحْكُمُوا بِالْعَدْلِ )  وهذا يشمل الحكم بينهم في الدماء والأموال والأعراض، القليل من ذلك  والكثير، على القريب والبعيد، والبر والفاجر، والولي والعدو.* 
*والمراد بالعدل الذي أمر الله بالحكم به هو ما شرعه الله على لسان  رسوله من الحدود والأحكام، وهذا يستلزم معرفة العدل ليحكم به. ولما كانت  هذه أوامر حسنة عادلة قال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ كَانَ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا ) وهذا مدح من الله لأوامره ونواهيه،  لاشتمالها على مصالح الدارين ودفع مضارهما، لأن شارعها السميع البصير الذي  لا تخفى عليه خافية، ويعلم بمصالح العباد ما لا يعلمون.* 
*ثم أمر بطاعته وطاعة رسوله وذلك بامتثال أمرهما، الواجب والمستحب،  واجتناب نهيهما. وأمر بطاعة أولي الأمر وهم: الولاة على الناس، من الأمراء  والحكام والمفتين، فإنه لا يستقيم للناس أمر دينهم ودنياهم إلا بطاعتهم  والانقياد لهم، طاعة لله ورغبة فيما عنده، ولكن بشرط ألا يأمروا بمعصية  الله، فإن أمروا بذلك فلا طاعة لمخلوق في   < 1-184 >    معصية الخالق. ولعل هذا هو السر في حذف الفعل عند الأمر بطاعتهم وذكره مع  طاعة الرسول، فإن الرسول لا يأمر إلا بطاعة الله، ومن يطعه فقد أطاع الله،  وأما أولو الأمر فشرط الأمر بطاعتهم أن لا يكون معصية.* 
*ثم أمر برد كل ما تنازع الناس فيه من أصول الدين وفروعه إلى الله وإلى  رسوله أي: إلى كتاب الله وسنة رسوله؛ فإن فيهما الفصل في جميع المسائل  الخلافية، إما بصريحهما أو عمومهما؛ أو إيماء، أو تنبيه، أو مفهوم، أو عموم  معنى يقاس عليه ما أشبهه، لأن كتاب الله وسنة رسوله عليهما بناء الدين،  ولا يستقيم الإيمان إلا بهما.* 

*فالرد إليهما شرط في الإيمان فلهذا قال: ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُؤْمِنُونَ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ) فدل ذلك على أن من لم يرد إليهما مسائل  النزاع فليس بمؤمن حقيقة، بل مؤمن بالطاغوت، كما ذكر في الآية بعدها (  ذَلِكَ ) أي: الرد إلى الله ورسوله ( خَيْرٌ وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلا ) فإن  حكم الله ورسوله أحسن الأحكام وأعدلها وأصلحها للناس في أمر دينهم ودنياهم  وعاقبتهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (88)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(60)الى الأية(65)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


**       أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ أَنَّهُمْ آمَنُوا بِمَا  أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ وَقَدْ أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ  وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا     (60)        وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى  الرَّسُولِ رَأَيْتَ الْمُنَافِقِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْكَ صُدُودًا     (61)        فَكَيْفَ إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  ثُمَّ جَاءُوكَ يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلا إِحْسَانًا  وَتَوْفِيقًا     (62)        أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ فَأَعْرِضْ  عَنْهُمْ وَعِظْهُمْ وَقُلْ لَهُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَوْلا بَلِيغًا     (63)   .* 
*يعجب تعالى عباده من حالة المنافقين. ( الَّذِينَ يَزْعُمُونَ  أَنَّهُمْ ) مؤمنون بما جاء به الرسول وبما قبله، ومع هذا ( يُرِيدُونَ  أَنْ يَتَحَاكَمُوا إِلَى الطَّاغُوتِ ) وهو كل من حكم بغير شرع الله فهو  طاغوت.* 
*والحال أنهم ( قد أُمِرُوا أَنْ يَكْفُرُوا بِهِ ) فكيف يجتمع هذا  والإيمان؟ فإن الإيمان يقتضي الانقياد لشرع الله وتحكيمه في كل أمر من  الأمور، فمَنْ زعم أنه مؤمن واختار حكم الطاغوت على حكم الله، فهو كاذب في  ذلك. وهذا من إضلال الشيطان إياهم، ولهذا قال: ( وَيُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ  أَنْ يُضِلَّهُمْ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا ) عن الحق.* 
* ( فَكَيْفَ ) يكون حال هؤلاء الضالين ( إِذَا أَصَابَتْهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ ) من المعاصي ومنها تحكيم الطاغوت؟!* 
* ( ثُمَّ جَاءُوكَ ) معتذرين   لما صدر منهم، ويقولون: ( إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلا إِحْسَانًا وَتَوْفِيقًا )  أي: ما قصدنا في ذلك إلا الإحسان إلى المتخاصمين والتوفيق بينهم، وهم  كَذَبة في ذلك. فإن الإحسان كل الإحسان تحكيم الله ورسوله       وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ       .* 
*ولهذا قال: ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ مَا فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ ) أي: من النفاق والقصد السيئ. ( فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ ) أي: لا  تبال بهم ولا تقابلهم على ما فعلوه واقترفوه. ( وَعِظْهُمْ ) أي: بين لهم  حكم الله تعالى مع الترغيب في الانقياد لله، والترهيب من تركه ( وَقُلْ  لَهُمْ فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ قَوْلا بَلِيغًا ) أي: انصحهم سرا بينك وبينهم،  فإنه أنجح لحصول المقصود، وبالغ في زجرهم وقمعهم عمَّا كانوا عليه، وفي هذا  دليل على أن مقترف المعاصي وإن أعرض عنه فإنه ينصح سرًا، ويبالغ في وعظه  بما يظن حصول المقصود به.* 
*        وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلا لِيُطَاعَ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ  وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا     (64)        فَلا وَرَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ حَتَّى يُحَكِّمُوكَ فِيمَا شَجَرَ  بَيْنَهُمْ ثُمَّ لا يَجِدُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَرَجًا مِمَّا قَضَيْتَ  وَيُسَلِّمُوا تَسْلِيمًا     (65)   .* 
*يخبر تعالى خبرا في ضمنه الأمر والحث على طاعة الرسول والانقياد له.  وأن الغاية من إرسال الرسل أن يكونوا مطاعين ينقاد لهم المرسلُ إليهم في  جميع ما أمروا به ونهوا عنه، وأن يكونوا معظمين تعظيم المطيع  للمطاع.* 
*وفي هذا إثبات عصمة الرسل فيما يبلغونه عن الله، وفيما يأمرون به  وينهون عنه؛ لأن الله أمر بطاعتهم مطلقا، فلولا أنهم معصومون لا يشرعون ما  هو خطأ، لما أمر بذلك مطلقا.* 
*وقوله: ( بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ) أي: الطاعة من المطيع صادرة بقضاء الله  وقدره. ففيه إثبات القضاء والقدر، والحث على الاستعانة بالله، وبيان أنه لا  يمكن الإنسان -إن لم يعنه الله- أن يطيع الرسول.* 
*ثم أخبر عن كرمه العظيم وجوده، ودعوته لمن اقترفوا السيئات أن يعترفوا  ويتوبوا ويستغفروا الله فقال: ( وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ إِذْ ظَلَمُوا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ جَاءُوكَ ) أي: معترفين بذنوبهم باخعين بها.* 
*   < 1-185 >  * *  ( فَاسْتَغْفَرُوا اللَّهَ وَاسْتَغْفَرَ لَهُمُ الرَّسُولُ لَوَجَدُوا  اللَّهَ تَوَّابًا رَحِيمًا ) أي: لتاب عليهم بمغفرته ظلْمَهم، ورحمهم  بقبول التوبة والتوفيق لها والثواب عليها، وهذا المجيء إلى الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم مختص بحياته؛ لأن السياق يدل على ذلك لكون الاستغفار من الرسول  لا يكون إلا في حياته، وأما بعد موته فإنه لا يطلب منه شيء بل ذلك شرك.* 
*ثم أقسم تعالى بنفسه الكريمة أنهم لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموا رسوله فيما شجر  بينهم، أي: في كل شيء يحصل فيه اختلاف، بخلاف مسائل الإجماع، فإنها لا  تكون إلا مستندة للكتاب والسنة، ثم لا يكفي هذا التحكيم حتى ينتفي الحرج من  قلوبهم والضيق، وكونهم يحكمونه على وجه الإغماض، ثم لا يكفي ذلك  حتى يسلموا لحكمه تسليمًا بانشراح صدر، وطمأنينة نفس، وانقياد بالظاهر والباطن.* 
*فالتحكيم في مقام الإسلام، وانتفاء الحرج في مقام الإيمان، والتسليم في  مقام الإحسان. فمَن استكمل هذه المراتب وكملها، فقد استكمل مراتب الدين  كلها. فمَن ترك هذا التحكيم المذكور غير ملتزم له فهو كافر، ومَن تركه، مع  التزامه فله حكم أمثاله من العاصين. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (89)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(66)الى الأية(74)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


**  وَلَوْ أَنَّا كَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَنِ اقْتُلُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ أَوِ  اخْرُجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِكُمْ مَا فَعَلُوهُ إِلا قَلِيلٌ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْ  أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ  تَثْبِيتًا     (66)    وَإِذًا لآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا     (67)    وَلَهَدَيْنَاهُ  مْ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا     (68)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى أنه لو كتب على عباده الأوامر الشاقة على النفوس من قتل  النفوس والخروج من الديار لم يفعله إلا القليل منهم والنادر، فليحمدوا ربهم  وليشكروه على تيسير ما أمرهم به من الأوامر التي تسهل على كل أحد، ولا يشق  فعلها، وفي هذا إشارة إلى أنه ينبغي أن يلحظ العبد ضد ما هو فيه من  المكروهات، لتخف عليه العبادات، ويزداد حمدًا وشكرًا لربه.* 
*ثم أخبر أنهم لو فعلوا ما يوعظون به أي: ما وُظِّف عليهم في كل وقت  بحسبه، فبذلوا هممهم، ووفروا نفوسهم للقيام به وتكميله، ولم تطمح نفوسهم  لما لم يصلوا إليه، ولم يكونوا بصدده، وهذا هو الذي ينبغي للعبد، أن ينظر  إلى الحالة التي يلزمه القيام بها فيكملها، ثم يتدرج شيئًا فشيئًا حتى يصل  إلى ما قدر له من العلم والعمل في أمر الدين والدنيا، وهذا بخلاف من طمحت  نفسه إلى أمر لم يصل إليه ولم يؤمر به بعد، فإنه لا يكاد يصل إلى ذلك بسبب  تفريق الهمة، وحصول الكسل وعدم النشاط.* 
*ثم رتب ما يحصل لهم على فعل ما يوعظون به، وهو أربعة أمور:* 
* (أحدها)  الخيرية في قوله: ( لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ ) أي:  لكانوا من الأخيار المتصفين بأوصافهم من أفعال الخير التي أمروا بها، أي:  وانتفى عنهم بذلك صفة الأشرار، لأن ثبوت الشيء يستلزم نفي ضده.* 
* (الثاني)  حصول التثبيت والثبات وزيادته، فإن الله يثبت الذين  آمنوا بسبب ما قاموا به من الإيمان، الذي هو القيام بما وعظوا به، فيثبتهم  في الحياة الدنيا عند ورود الفتن في الأوامر والنواهي والمصائب، فيحصل لهم  ثبات يوفقون لفعل الأوامر وترك الزواجر التي تقتضي النفس فعلها، وعند حلول  المصائب التي يكرهها العبد. فيوفق للتثبيت بالتوفيق للصبر أو للرضا أو  للشكر. فينزل عليه معونة من الله للقيام بذلك، ويحصل له الثبات على الدين،  عند الموت وفي القبر.* 
*وأيضا فإن العبد القائم بما أمر به، لا يزال يتمرن على الأوامر الشرعية  حتى يألفها ويشتاق إليها وإلى أمثالها، فيكون ذلك معونة له على الثبات على  الطاعات.* 
* (الثالث)  قوله: ( وَإِذًا لآتَيْنَاهُمْ مِنْ لَدُنَّا  أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ) أي: في العاجل والآجل الذي يكون للروح والقلب والبدن،  ومن النعيم المقيم مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر.* 
* (الرابع)  الهداية إلى صراط مستقيم. وهذا عموم بعد خصوص، لشرف  الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم، من كونها متضمنة للعلم بالحق، ومحبته وإيثاره  والعمل به، وتوقف السعادة والفلاح على ذلك، فمن هُدِيَ إلى صراط مستقيم،  فقد وُفِّقَ لكل خير واندفع عنه كل شر وضير.* 

*    وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ وَحَسُنَ أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا     (69)    ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ عَلِيمًا     (70)   .* 

*أي: كل مَنْ أطاع الله ورسوله على حسب حاله وقدر الواجب عليه من ذكر  وأنثى وصغير وكبير، ( فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ ) أي: النعمة العظيمة التي تقتضي الكمال والفلاح والسعادة (  مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ ) الذين فضلهم الله بوحيه، واختصهم بتفضيلهم بإرسالهم  إلى الخلق،   < 1-186 >    ودعوتهم إلى الله تعالى ( وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ ) وهم: الذين كمل تصديقهم بما  جاءت به الرسل، فعلموا الحق وصدقوه بيقينهم، وبالقيام به قولا وعملا وحالا  ودعوة إلى الله، ( وَالشُّهَدَاءِ ) الذين قاتلوا في سبيل الله لإعلاء كلمة  الله فقتلوا، ( وَالصَّالِحِينَ ) الذين صلح ظاهرهم وباطنهم فصلحت  أعمالهم، فكل من أطاع الله تعالى كان مع هؤلاء في صحبتهم ( وَحَسُنَ  أُولَئِكَ رَفِيقًا ) بالاجتماع بهم في جنات النعيم والأنْس بقربهم في جوار  رب العالمين.* 
* ( ذَلِكَ الْفَضْلُ ) الذي نالوه ( مِنَ اللَّهِ ) فهو الذي وفقهم لذلك، وأعانهم عليه، وأعطاهم من الثواب ما لا تبلغه أعمالهم.* 
* ( وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ عَلِيمًا ) يعلم أحوال عباده ومن يستحق منهم  الثواب الجزيل، بما قام به من الأعمال الصالحة التي تواطأ عليها القلب  والجوارح.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا خُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ فَانْفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ أَوِ انْفِرُوا جَمِيعًا     (71)    وَإِنَّ مِنْكُمْ لَمَنْ لَيُبَطِّئَنَّ فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ  قَالَ قَدْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ إِذْ لَمْ أَكُنْ مَعَهُمْ شَهِيدًا     (72)    وَلَئِنْ أَصَابَكُمْ فَضْلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ لَيَقُولَنَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ  تَكُنْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ مَوَدَّةٌ يَا لَيْتَنِي كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ  فَأَفُوزَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا     (73)    فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ  الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيُقْتَلْ  أَوْ يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا     (74)   .* 

*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين بأخذ حذرهم من أعدائهم الكافرين. وهذا يشمل  الأخذ بجميع الأسباب، التي بها يستعان على قتالهم ويستدفع مكرهم وقوتهم، من  استعمال الحصون والخنادق، وتعلم الرمي والركوب، وتعلم الصناعات التي تعين  على ذلك، وما به يعرف مداخلهم، ومخارجهم، ومكرهم، والنفير في سبيل الله.* 
*ولهذا قال: ( فَانْفِرُوا ثُبَاتٍ ) أي: متفرقين بأن تنفر سرية أو جيش،  ويقيم غيرهم ( أَوِ انْفِرُوا جَمِيعًا ) وكل هذا تبع للمصلحة والنكاية،  والراحة للمسلمين في دينهم، وهذه الآية نظير قوله تعالى:       وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ      .* 
*ثم أخبر عن ضعفاء الإيمان المتكاسلين عن الجهاد فقال: ( وَإِنَّ  مِنْكُمْ ) أي: أيها المؤمنون ( لَمَنْ لَيُبَطِّئَنَّ ) أي: يتثاقل عن  الجهاد في سبيل الله ضعفا وخورا وجبنا، هذا الصحيح.* 
*وقيل معناه: ليبطئن غيرَه أي: يزهده عن القتال، وهؤلاء هم المنافقون، ولكن الأول أَولى لوجهين:* 
* أحدهما:  قوله ( مِنْكُمْ ) والخطاب للمؤمنين.* 
*  والثاني:  قوله في آخر الآية: ( كَأَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ  بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ مَوَدَّةٌ ) فإن الكفار من المشركين والمنافقين قد  قطع الله بينهم وبين المؤمنين المودة. وأيضا فإن هذا هو الواقع، فإن  المؤمنين على قسمين:* 
*صادقون في إيمانهم أوجب لهم ذلك كمال التصديق والجهاد.* 
*وضعفاء دخلوا في الإسلام فصار معهم إيمان ضعيف لا يقوى على الجهاد.* 
*كما قال تعالى:       قَالَتِ الأَعْرَابُ آمَنَّا قُلْ لَمْ تُؤْمِنُوا وَلَكِنْ قُولُوا أَسْلَمْنَا       إلى آخر الآيات. ثم ذكر غايات هؤلاء المتثاقلين ونهاية مقاصدهم، وأن معظم  قصدهم الدنيا وحطامها فقال: ( فَإِنْ أَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ ) أي: هزيمة  وقتل، وظفر الأعداء عليكم في بعض الأحوال لما لله في ذلك من الحكم. (  قَالَ ) ذلك المتخلف ( قَدْ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيَّ إِذْ لَمْ أَكُنْ  مَعَهُمْ شَهِيدًا ) رأى من ضعف عقله وإيمانه أن التقاعد عن الجهاد الذي  فيه تلك المصيبة نعمة. ولم يدر أن النعمة الحقيقية هي التوفيق لهذه الطاعة  الكبيرة، التي بها يقوى الإيمان، ويسلم بها العبد من العقوبة والخسران،  ويحصل له فيها عظيم الثواب ورضا الكريم الوهاب.* 
*وأما القعود فإنه وإن استراح قليلا فإنه يعقبه تعب طويل وآلام عظيمة، ويفوته ما يحصل للمجاهدين.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَلَئِنْ أَصَابَكُمْ فَضْلٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ ) أي: نصر وغنيمة (  لَيَقُولَنَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ تَكُنْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُ مَوَدَّةٌ يَا  لَيْتَنِي كُنْتُ مَعَهُمْ فَأَفُوزَ فَوْزًا عَظِيمًا ) أي: يتمنى أنه  حاضر لينال من المغانم، ليس له رغبة ولا قصد في غير ذلك، كأنه ليس منكم يا  معشر المؤمنين ولا بينكم وبينه المودة الإيمانية التي  من مقتضاها أن المؤمنين مشتركون في جميع مصالحهم ودفع مضارهم، يفرحون بحصولها ولو على يد غيرهم من إخوانهم المؤمنين  ويألمون بفقدها، ويسعون جميعا في كل أمر يصلحون به دينهم ودنياهم، فهذا الذي يتمنى الدنيا فقط، ليست معه الروح الإيمانية المذكورة.* 
*ومن لطف الله بعباده أن لا يقطع عنهم رحمته، ولا يغلق عنهم أبوابها. بل  من حصل منه غير ما يليق أمره ودعاه إلى جبر نقصه وتكميل نفسه،   < 1-187 >    فلهذا أمر هؤلاء بالإخلاص والخروج في سبيله فقال: ( فَلْيُقَاتِلْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا بِالآخِرَةِ )  هذا أحد الأقوال في هذه الآية وهو أصحها.* 
*وقيل: إن معناه: فليقاتل في سبيل الله المؤمنون الكاملو الإيمان،  الصادقون في إيمانهم ( الَّذِينَ يَشْرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا  بِالآخِرَةِ ) أي: يبيعون الدنيا رغبة عنها بالآخرة رغبة فيها.* 
*فإن هؤلاء الذين يوجه إليهم الخطاب لأنهم الذين قد أعدوا أنفسهم  ووطَّنوها على جهاد الأعداء، لما معهم من الإيمان التام المقتضي لذلك.* 
*وأما أولئك المتثاقلون، فلا يعبأ بهم خرجوا أو قعدوا، فيكون هذا نظير قوله تعالى:        قُلْ آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لا تُؤْمِنُوا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا      إلى آخر الآيات. وقوله:       فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ        وقيل: إن معنى الآية: فليقاتل المقاتل والمجاهد للكفار الذين يشرون  الحياة الدنيا بالآخرة، فيكون على هذا الوجه "الذين" في محل نصب على  المفعولية.* 
* ( وَمَنْ يُقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) بأن يكون جهادا قد أمر الله  به ورسوله، ويكون العبد مخلصا لله فيه قاصدا وجه الله. ( فَيُقْتَلْ أَوْ  يَغْلِبْ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ) زيادة في إيمانه ودينه،  وغنيمة، وثناء حسنا، وثواب المجاهدين في سبيل الله الذين أعد الله لهم في  الجنة ما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (90)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(75)الى الأية(79)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


   وَمَا لَكُمْ لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ  مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ الَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ  رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظَّالِمِ أَهْلُهَا  وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ  نَصِيرًا     (75)   . 

**هذا حث من الله لعباده المؤمنين وتهييج لهم على القتال في سبيله، وأن  ذلك قد تعين عليهم، وتوجه اللوم العظيم عليهم بتركه، فقال: ( وَمَا لَكُمْ  لا تُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) والحال أن المستضعفين من الرجال  والنساء والولدان الذين لا يستطيعون حيلة ولا يهتدون سبيلا ومع هذا فقد  نالهم أعظم الظلم من أعدائهم، فهم يدعون الله أن يخرجهم من هذه القرية  الظالم أهلها لأنفسهم بالكفر والشرك، وللمؤمنين بالأذى والصد عن سبيل الله،  ومنعهم من الدعوة لدينهم والهجرة.* 
*ويدعون الله أن يجعل لهم وليًّا ونصيرًا يستنقذهم من هذه القرية الظالم  أهلها، فصار جهادكم على هذا الوجه من باب القتال والذب عن عيلاتكم  وأولادكم ومحارمكم، لا من باب الجهاد الذي هو الطمع في الكفار، فإنه وإن  كان فيه فضل عظيم ويلام المتخلف عنه أعظم اللوم، فالجهاد الذي فيه استنقاذ  المستضعفين منكم أعظم أجرًا وأكبر فائدة، بحيث يكون من باب دفع الأعداء.* 

*  ثم قال:    الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ  الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا     (76)   .* 

*  هذا إخبار من الله بأن المؤمنين يقاتلون في سبيله ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ الطَّاغُوتِ ) الذي هو الشيطان. في ضمن ذلك عدة  فوائد:* 
*منها: أنه بحسب إيمان العبد يكون جهاده في سبيل الله، وإخلاصه  ومتابعته. فالجهاد في سبيل الله من آثار الإيمان ومقتضياته ولوازمه، كما أن  القتال في سبيل الطاغوت من شعب الكفر ومقتضياته.* 
*ومنها: أن الذي يقاتل في سبيل الله ينبغي له ويحسن منه من الصبر والجلد  ما لا يقوم به غيره، فإذا كان أولياء الشيطان يصبرون ويقاتلون وهم على  باطل، فأهل الحق أولى بذلك، كما قال تعالى في هذا المعنى:      إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ      الآية.* 
*ومنها: أن الذي يقاتل في سبيل الله معتمد على ركن وثيق، وهو الحق،  والتوكل على الله. فصاحب القوة والركن الوثيق يطلب منه من الصبر والثبات  والنشاط ما لا يطلب ممن يقاتل عن الباطل، الذي لا حقيقة له ولا عاقبة  حميدة. فلهذا قال تعالى: ( فَقَاتِلُوا أَوْلِيَاءَ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّ  كَيْدَ الشَّيْطَانِ كَانَ ضَعِيفًا ) .* 
*والكيد: سلوك الطرق الخفية في ضرر العدو، فالشيطان وإن بلغ مَكْرُهُ  مهما بلغ فإنه في غاية الضعف، الذي لا يقوم لأدنى شيء من الحق ولا لكيد  الله لعباده المؤمنين.* 
* 

   أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوا أَيْدِيَكُمْ  وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ  الْقِتَالُ إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ النَّاسَ كَخَشْيَةِ اللَّهِ  أَوْ أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً وَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا  الْقِتَالَ لَوْلا أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ قُلْ مَتَاعُ  الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ  فَتِيلا     (77)     أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكْكُمُ الْمَوْتُ وَلَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ     (78)   .  * *كان المسلمون -إذ كانوا بمكة- مأمورين بالصلاة والزكاة أي: مواساة  الفقراء، لا الزكاة المعروفة ذات النصب والشروط، فإنها لم تفرض إلا  بالمدينة، ولم يؤمروا بجهاد الأعداء لعدة فوائد:* 
*منها: أن من حكمة الباري تعالى أن يشرع لعباده الشرائع على وجه لا يشق   < 1-188 >   عليهم؛ ويبدأ بالأهم فالأهم، والأسهل فالأسهل.* 
* ومنها: أنه لو فرض عليهم القتال -مع قلة عَدَدِهِم وعُدَدِهِم وكثرة  أعدائهم- لأدى ذلك إلى اضمحلال الإسلام، فروعي جانب المصلحة العظمى على ما  دونها ولغير ذلك من الحِكَم.* 
*وكان بعض المؤمنين يودون أن لو فرض عليهم القتال في تلك الحال، غير  اللائق فيها ذلك، وإنما اللائق فيها القيام بما أمروا به في ذلك الوقت من  التوحيد والصلاة والزكاة ونحو ذلك كما قال تعالى: (     وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ فَعَلُوا مَا يُوعَظُونَ بِهِ لَكَانَ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَأَشَدَّ تَثْبِيتًا     )  فلما هاجروا إلى المدينة وقوي الإسلام، كُتب عليهم القتال في وقته المناسب  لذلك، فقال فريق من الذين يستعجلون القتال قبل ذلك خوفا من الناس وضعفا  وخورا: ( رَبَّنَا لِمَ كَتَبْتَ عَلَيْنَا الْقِتَالَ ) ؟ وفي هذا تضجرهم  واعتراضهم على الله، وكان الذي ينبغي لهم ضد هذه الحال، التسليم لأمر الله  والصبر على أوامره، فعكسوا الأمر المطلوب منهم فقالوا: ( لَوْلا  أَخَّرْتَنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ ) أي: هلا أخرت فرض القتال مدة متأخرة  عن الوقت الحاضر، وهذه الحال كثيرًا ما تعرض لمن هو غير رزين واستعجل في  الأمور قبل وقتها، فالغالب عليه أنه لا يصبر عليها وقت حلولها ولا ينوء  بحملها، بل يكون قليل الصبر. ثم إن الله وعظهم عن هذه الحال التي فيها  التخلف عن القتال فقال: ( قُلْ مَتَاعُ الدُّنْيَا قَلِيلٌ وَالآخِرَةُ  خَيْرٌ لِمَنِ اتَّقَى ) أي: التمتع بلذات الدنيا وراحتها قليل، فتحمل  الأثقال في طاعة الله في المدة القصيرة مما يسهل على النفوس ويخف عليها؛  لأنها إذا علمت أن المشقة التي تنالها لا يطول لبثها هان عليها ذلك، فكيف  إذا وازنت بين الدنيا والآخرة، وأن الآخرة خير منها، في ذاتها، ولذاتها  وزمانها، فذاتها -كما ذكر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الثابت عنه-  "أن موضع سوط في الجنة خير من الدنيا وما فيها" .ولذاتها صافية عن  المكدرات، بل كل ما خطر بالبال أو دار في الفكر من تصور لذة، فلذة الجنة  فوق ذلك كما قال تعالى: (     فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ     ) وقال الله على لسان نبيه: "أعددت لعبادي الصالحين ما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر" .* 
*وأما لذات الدنيا فإنها مشوبة بأنواع التنغيص الذي لو قوبل بين لذاتها  وما يقترن بها من أنواع الآلام والهموم والغموم، لم يكن لذلك نسبة بوجه من  الوجوه.* 
*وأما زمانها، فإن الدنيا منقضية، وعمر الإنسان بالنسبة إلى الدنيا شيء  يسير، وأما الآخرة فإنها دائمة النعيم وأهلها خالدون فيها، فإذا فكّر  العاقل في هاتين الدارين وتصور حقيقتهما حق التصور، عرف ما هو أحق  بالإيثار، والسعي له والاجتهاد لطلبه، ولهذا قال: ( وَالآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ  لِمَنِ اتَّقَى ) أي: اتقى الشرك، وسائر المحرمات. ( وَلا تُظْلَمُونَ  فَتِيلا ) أي: فسعيكم للدار الآخرة ستجدونه كاملا موفرًا غير منقوص منه  شيئًا.* 
*ثم أخبر أنه لا يغني حذر عن قدر، وأن القاعد لا يدفع عنه قعوده شيئًا،  فقال: ( أَيْنَمَا تَكُونُوا يُدْرِكْكُّمُ الْمَوْتُ ) أي: في أي زمان وأي  مكان. ( وَلَوْ كُنْتُمْ فِي بُرُوجٍ مُشَيَّدَةٍ ) أي: قصور منيعة ومنازل  رفيعة، وكل هذا حث على الجهاد في سبيل الله تارة بالترغيب في فضله وثوابه،  وتارة بالترهيب من عقوبة تركه، وتارة بالإخبار أنه لا ينفع القاعدين  قعودُهم، وتارة بتسهيل الطريق في ذلك وقصرها.* 
* ثم قال:      وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ حَسَنَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ وَإِنْ  تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَقُولُوا هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ قُلْ كُلٌّ مِنْ  عِنْدِ اللَّهِ فَمَالِ هَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْمِ لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ  حَدِيثًا     (78)    مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ فَمِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ  سَيِّئَةٍ فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولا وَكَفَى  بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا    (79)       .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن الذين لا يعلمون المعرضين عما جاءت به الرسل، المعارضين  لهم أنهم إذا جاءتهم حسنة أي: خصب وكثرة أموال، وتوفر أولاد وصحة، قالوا: (  هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ) وأنهم إن أصابتهم سيئة أي: جدب وفقر، ومرض  وموت أولاد وأحباب قالوا: ( هَذِهِ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ ) أي: بسبب ما جئتنا به  يا محمد، تطيروا برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كما تطير أمثالهم برسل  الله، كما أخبر الله عن قوم فرعون أنهم قالوا لموسى      فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ قَالُوا لَنَا هَذِهِ وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ     .* 
*وقال قوم صالح:      قَالُوا اطَّيَّرْنَا بِكَ وَبِمَنْ مَعَكَ     .* 
*وقال قوم ياسين لرسلهم:      إِنَّا تَطَيَّرْنَا بِكُمْ لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهُوا لَنَرْجُمَنَّكُ  مْ      الآية. فلما تشابهت قلوبهم بالكفر تشابهت أقوالهم وأعمالهم. وهكذا كل من  نسب حصول الشر أو زوال الخير لما جاءت به الرسل أو لبعضه فهو داخل في هذا  الذم الوخيم.* 
*قال الله في جوابهم: ( قُلْ كُلٌّ ) أي: من الحسنة والسيئة والخير والشر. ( مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ ) أي: بقضائه   < 1-189 >    وقدره وخلقه. ( فَمَا لهَؤُلاءِ الْقَوْم ) أي: الصادر منهم تلك المقالة  الباطلة. ( لا يَكَادُونَ يَفْقَهُونَ حَدِيثًا ) أي: لا يفهمون حديثا  بالكلية ولا يقربون من فهمه، أو لا يفهمون منه إلا فهمًا ضعيفًا، وعلى كل  فهو ذم لهم وتوبيخ على عدم فهمهم وفقههم عن الله وعن رسوله، وذلك بسبب  كفرهم وإعراضهم.* 
*وفي ضمن ذلك مدْح من يفهم عن الله وعن رسوله، والحث على ذلك، وعلى  الأسباب المعينة على ذلك، من الإقبال على كلامهما وتدبره، وسلوك الطرق  الموصلة إليه. فلو فقهوا عن الله لعلموا أن الخير والشر والحسنات والسيئات  كلها بقضاء الله وقدره، لا يخرج منها شيء عن ذلك.* 
*وأن الرسل عليهم الصلاة والسلام لا يكونون سببا لشر يحدث، هم ولا ما جاءوا به لأنهم بعثوا بصلاح الدنيا والآخرة والدين.* 
*ثم قال تعالى: ( مَا أَصَابَكَ مِنْ حَسَنَةٍ ) أي: في الدين والدنيا (  فَمِنَ اللَّهِ ) هو الذي مَنَّ بها ويسرها بتيسير أسبابها. ( وَمَا  أَصَابَكَ مِنْ سَيِّئَةٍ ) في الدين والدنيا ( فَمِنْ نَفْسِكَ ) أي:  بذنوبك وكسبك، وما يعفو الله عنه أكثر.* 
*فالله تعالى قد فتح لعباده أبواب إحسانه وأمرهم بالدخول لبره وفضله،  وأخبرهم أن المعاصي مانعة من فضله، فإذا فعلها العبد فلا يلومن إلا نفسه  فإنه المانع لنفسه عن وصول فضل الله وبره.* 
*ثم أخبر عن عموم رسالة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: (  وَأَرْسَلْنَاكَ لِلنَّاسِ رَسُولا وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا ) على أنك  رسول الله حقا بما أيدك بنصره والمعجزات الباهرة والبراهين الساطعة، فهي  أكبر شهادة على الإطلاق، كما قال تعالى:      قُلْ أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ       فإذا علم أن الله تعالى كامل العلم، تام القدرة عظيم الحكمة، وقد أيد الله  رسوله بما أيده، ونصره نصرا عظيما، تيقن بذلك أنه رسول الله، وإلا فلو  تقول عليه بعض الأقاويل لأخذ منه باليمين، ثم لقطع منه الوتين. 
*
*

*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (91)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(80)الى الأية(86)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**   مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا     (80)    وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ  مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ وَاللَّهُ يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ  فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلا     (81)   .* 

*أي: كل مَنْ أطاع رسول الله في أوامره ونواهيه ( فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ  اللَّهَ ) تعالى لكونه لا يأمر ولا ينهى إلا بأمر الله وشرعه ووحيه  وتنزيله، وفي هذا عصمة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لأن الله أمر بطاعته  مطلقا، فلولا أنه معصوم في كل ما يُبَلِّغ عن الله لم يأمر بطاعته مطلقا،  ويمدح على ذلك. وهذا من الحقوق المشتركة فإن الحقوق ثلاثة:* 
* حق لله تعالى لا يكون لأحد من الخلق، وهو عبادة الله والرغبة إليه، وتوابع ذلك.* 
*وقسم مختص بالرسول، وهو التعزير والتوقير والنصرة.* 
* وقسم مشترك، وهو الإيمان بالله ورسوله ومحبتهما وطاعتهما، كما جمع الله بين هذه الحقوق في قوله: (     لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُعَزِّرُوهُ وَتُوَقِّرُوهُ وَتُسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلا    )  فمَنْ أطاع الرسول فقد أطاع الله، وله من الثواب والخير ما رتب على طاعة  الله ( وَمَنْ تَوَلَّى ) عن طاعة الله ورسوله فإنه لا يضر إلا نفسه، ولا  يضر الله شيئًا ( فَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظًا ) أي: تحفظ  أعمالهم وأحوالهم، بل أرسلناك مبلغا ومبينا وناصحا، وقد أديت وظيفتك، ووجب  أجرك على الله، سواء اهتدوا أم لم يهتدوا. كما قال تعالى: (    فَذَكِّرْ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُذَكِّرٌ   *   لَسْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمُصَيْطِرٍ    ) الآيات* 
*ولا بد أن تكون طاعة الله ورسوله ظاهرًا وباطنًا في الحضرة والمغيب  فأما مَنْ يظهر في الحضرة والطاعة والالتزام فإذا خلا بنفسه أو أبناء جنسه  ترك الطاعة وأقبل على ضدها فإن الطاعة التي أظهرها غير نافعة ولا مفيدة وقد  أشبه من قال الله فيهم ( وَيَقُولُونَ طَاعَةٌ ) أي يظهرون الطاعة إذا  كانوا عندك ( فَإِذَا بَرَزُوا مِنْ عِنْدِكَ ) أي خرجوا وخلوا في حالة لا  يطلع فيها عليهم ( بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ ) أي  بيتوا ودبروا غير طاعتك ولا ثَمَّ إلا المعصية* 
*وفي قوله ( بَيَّتَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ غَيْرَ الَّذِي تَقُولُ ) دليل  على أن الأمر الذي استقروا عليه غير الطاعة؛ لأن التبييت تدبير الأمر ليلا  على وجه يستقر عليه الرأي ثم توعدهم على ما فعلوا فقال ( وَاللَّهُ  يَكْتُبُ مَا يُبَيِّتُونَ ) أي يحفظه عليهم وسيجازيهم عليه أتم الجزاء  ففيه وعيد لهم* 
*ثم أمر رسوله بمقابلتهم بالإعراض وعدم التعنيف فإنهم لا يضرونه شيئا  إذا توكل على الله واستعان به في نصر دينه وإقامة شرعه ولهذا قال (  فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلا  ).* 
*        أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا     (82)   .* 
*يأمر تعالى بتدبر كتابه، وهو التأمل في معانيه، وتحديق الفكر فيه، وفي مبادئه وعواقبه، ولوازم،   < 1-190 >    ذلك فإن تدبر كتاب الله مفتاح للعلوم والمعارف، وبه يستنتج كل خير وتستخرج  منه جميع العلوم، وبه يزداد الإيمان في القلب وترسخ شجرته. فإنه يعرِّف  بالرب المعبود، وما له من صفات الكمال; وما ينزه عنه من سمات النقص،  ويعرِّف الطريق الموصلة إليه وصفة أهلها، وما لهم عند القدوم عليه، ويعرِّف  العدو الذي هو العدو على الحقيقة، والطريق الموصلة إلى العذاب، وصفة  أهلها، وما لهم عند وجود أسباب العقاب.* 
*وكلما ازداد العبد تأملا فيه ازداد علما وعملا وبصيرة، لذلك أمر الله  بذلك وحث عليه وأخبر أنه [هو] المقصود بإنزال القرآن، كما قال تعالى:      كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ إِلَيْكَ مُبَارَكٌ لِيَدَّبَّرُوا آيَاتِهِ وَلِيَتَذَكَّرَ أُولُو الأَلْبَابِ     وقال تعالى:       أَفَلا يَتَدَبَّرُونَ الْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَى قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَا      .* 
*ومن فوائد التدبر لكتاب الله: أنه بذلك يصل العبد إلى درجة اليقين  والعلم بأنه كلام الله، لأنه يراه يصدق بعضه بعضا، ويوافق بعضه بعضا. فترى  الحكم والقصة والإخبارات تعاد في القرآن في عدة مواضع، كلها متوافقة  متصادقة، لا ينقض بعضها بعضا، فبذلك يعلم كمال القرآن وأنه من عند من أحاط  علمه بجميع الأمور، فلذلك قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِنْدِ غَيْرِ  اللَّهِ لَوَجَدُوا فِيهِ اخْتِلافًا كَثِيرًا ) أي: فلما كان من عند الله  لم يكن فيه اختلاف أصلا.* 

*    وَإِذَا جَاءَهُمْ أَمْرٌ مِنَ الأَمْنِ أَوِ الْخَوْفِ أَذَاعُوا بِهِ  وَلَوْ رَدُّوهُ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ وَإِلَى أُولِي الأَمْرِ مِنْهُمْ  لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لاتَّبَعْتُمُ الشَّيْطَانَ إِلا قَلِيلا     (83)   .* 

*هذا تأديب من الله لعباده عن فعلهم هذا غير اللائق. وأنه ينبغي لهم إذا  جاءهم أمر من الأمور المهمة والمصالح العامة ما يتعلق بالأمن وسرور  المؤمنين، أو بالخوف الذي فيه مصيبة عليهم أن يتثبتوا ولا يستعجلوا بإشاعة  ذلك الخبر، بل يردونه إلى الرسول وإلى أولي الأمر منهم، أهلِ الرأي والعلم  والنصح والعقل والرزانة، الذين يعرفون الأمور ويعرفون المصالح وضدها. فإن  رأوا في إذاعته مصلحة ونشاطا للمؤمنين وسرورا لهم وتحرزا من أعدائهم فعلوا  ذلك. وإن رأوا أنه ليس فيه مصلحة   أو فيه مصلحة ولكن مضرته تزيد على مصلحته، لم يذيعوه، ولهذا قال: (  لَعَلِمَهُ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَنْبِطُونَ  هُ مِنْهُمْ ) أي: يستخرجونه بفكرهم  وآرائهم السديدة وعلومهم الرشيدة.* 
*وفي هذا دليل لقاعدة أدبية وهي أنه إذا حصل بحث في أمر من الأمور ينبغي  أن يولَّى مَنْ هو أهل لذلك ويجعل إلى أهله، ولا يتقدم بين أيديهم، فإنه  أقرب إلى الصواب وأحرى للسلامة من الخطأ. وفيه النهي عن العجلة والتسرع  لنشر الأمور من حين سماعها، والأمر بالتأمل قبل الكلام والنظر فيه، هل هو  مصلحة، فيُقْدِم عليه الإنسان؟ أم لافيحجم عنه؟* 
*ثم قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ )  أي: في توفيقكم وتأديبكم، وتعليمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون، ( لاتَّبَعْتُمُ  الشَّيْطَانَ إِلا قَلِيلا ) لأن الإنسان بطبعه ظالم جاهل، فلا تأمره نفسه  إلا بالشر. فإذا لجأ إلى ربه واعتصم به واجتهد في ذلك، لطف به ربه ووفقه  لكل خير، وعصمه من الشيطان الرجيم.* 
*    فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلا نَفْسَكَ وَحَرِّضِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلا     (84)   .* 

*هذه الحالة أفضل أحوال العبد، أن يجتهد في نفسه على امتثال أمر الله من  الجهاد وغيره، ويحرض غيره عليه، وقد يعدم في العبد الأمران أو أحدهما  فلهذا قال لرسوله: ( فَقَاتِلْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا تُكَلَّفُ إِلا  نَفْسَكَ ) أي: ليس لك   قدرة على غير نفسك، فلن تكلف بفعل غيرك. ( وَحَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) على  القتال، وهذا يشمل كل أمر يحصل به نشاط المؤمنين وقوة قلوبهم، من تقويتهم  والإخبار بضعف الأعداء وفشلهم، وبما أُعد للمقاتلين من الثواب، وما على  المتخلفين من العقاب، فهذا وأمثاله كله يدخل في التحريض على القتال.* 
* ( عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَكُفَّ بَأْسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) أي:  بقتالكم في سبيل الله، وتحريض بعضكم بعضًا. ( وَاللَّهُ أَشَدُّ بَأْسًا )  أي: قوة وعزة ( وَأَشَدُّ تَنْكِيلا ) بالمذنب في نفسه، وتنكيلا لغيره، فلو  شاء تعالى لانتصر من الكفار بقوته ولم يجعل لهم باقية.* 
*ولكن من حكمته يبلو بعض عباده ببعض ليقوم سوق الجهاد، ويحصل الإيمان  النافع، إيمان الاختيار، لا إيمان الاضطرار والقهر الذي لا يفيد شيئا.* 
*   < 1-191 >   
   مَنْ يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً حَسَنَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ نَصِيبٌ مِنْهَا وَمَنْ  يَشْفَعْ شَفَاعَةً سَيِّئَةً يَكُنْ لَهُ كِفْلٌ مِنْهَا وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا     (85)   .  * *المراد بالشفاعة هنا: المعاونة على أمر من الأمور، فمن شفع غيره وقام  معه على أمر من أمور الخير -ومنه الشفاعة للمظلومين لمن ظلمهم- كان له نصيب  من شفاعته بحسب سعيه وعمله ونفعه، ولا ينقص من أجر الأصيل والمباشر شيء،  ومَنْ عاون غيره على أمر من الشر كان عليه كفل من الإثم بحسب ما قام به  وعاون عليه. ففي هذا الحث العظيم على التعاون على البر والتقوى، والزجر  العظيم عن التعاون على الإثم والعدوان، وقرر ذلك بقوله: ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُقِيتًا ) أي: شاهدًا حفيظًا حسيبًا على هذه الأعمال،  فيجازي كُلا ما يستحقه.* 
*    وَإِذَا حُيِّيتُمْ بِتَحِيَّةٍ فَحَيُّوا بِأَحْسَنَ مِنْهَا أَوْ رُدُّوهَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا     (86)   .* 

*التحية هي: اللفظ الصادر من أحد المتلاقيين على وجه الإكرام والدعاء، وما يقترن بذلك اللفظ من البشاشة ونحوها.* 
*وأعلى أنواع التحية ما ورد به الشرع، من السلام ابتداء وردًّا. فأمر  تعالى المؤمنين أنهم إذا حُيّوا بأي تحية كانت، أن يردوها بأحسن منها لفظا  وبشاشة، أو مثلها في ذلك. ومفهوم ذلك النهي عن عدم الرد بالكلية أو ردها  بدونها.* 

*ويؤخذ من الآية الكريمة الحث على ابتداء السلام والتحية من وجهين:* 
*أحدهما:  أن الله أمر بردها بأحسن منها أو مثلها، وذلك يستلزم أن التحية مطلوبة شرعًا.* 
*الثاني: ما يستفاد من أفعل التفضيل وهو "أحسن" الدال على مشاركة التحية وردها بالحسن، كما هو الأصل في ذلك.* 
*ويستثنى من عموم الآية الكريمة من حيَّا بحال غير مأمور بها، كـ "على  مشتغل بقراءة، أو استماع خطبة، أو مصلٍ ونحو ذلك" فإنه لا يطلب إجابة  تحيته، وكذلك يستثنى من ذلك من أمر الشارع بهجره وعدم تحيته، وهو العاصي  غير التائب الذي يرتدع بالهجر، فإنه يهجر ولا يُحيّا، ولا تُرد تحيته، وذلك  لمعارضة المصلحة الكبرى.* 
*ويدخل في رد التحية كل تحية اعتادها الناس وهي غير محظورة شرعًا، فإنه  مأمور بردّها وبأحسن منها، ثم أوعد تعالى وتوعد على فعل الحسنات والسيئات  بقوله: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَسِيبًا ) فيحفظ على  العباد أعمالهم، حسنها وسيئها، صغيرها وكبيرها، ثم يجازيهم بما اقتضاه فضله  وعدله وحكمه المحمود. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (92)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(87)الى الأية(91)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**   اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا    (87)    .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن انفراده بالوحدانية وأنه لا معبود ولا مألوه إلا هو،  لكماله في ذاته وأوصافه ولكونه المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير، والنعم الظاهرة  والباطنة.* 
* وذلك يستلزم الأمر بعبادته والتقرب إليه بجميع أنواع العبودية. لكونه  المستحق لذلك وحده والمجازي للعباد بما قاموا به من عبوديته أو تركوه منها،  ولذلك أقسم على وقوع محل الجزاء وهو يوم القيامة، فقال: (  لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ ) أي: أولكم وآخِركم في مقام واحد.* 
*في ( يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ ) أي: لا شك ولا شبهة بوجه  من الوجوه، بالدليل العقلي والدليل السمعي، فالدليل العقلي ما نشاهده من  إحياء الأرض بعد موتها، ومن وجود النشأة الأولى التي وقوع الثانية أَوْلى  منها بالإمكان، ومن الحكمة التي تجزم بأن الله لم يخلق خلقه عبثًا، يحيون  ثم يموتون. وأما الدليل السمعي فهو إخبار أصدق الصادقين بذلك، بل إقسامه  عليه ولهذا قال: ( وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا ) كذلك أمر رسوله  صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يقسم عليه في غير موضع من القرآن، كقوله تعالى:        زَعَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنْ لَنْ يُبْعَثُوا قُلْ بَلَى وَرَبِّي  لَتُبْعَثُنَّ ثُمَّ لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا عَمِلْتُمْ وَذَلِكَ عَلَى  اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ      .* 
*وفي قوله: ( وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حَدِيثًا )       وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلا       إخبار بأن حديثه وأخباره وأقواله في أعلى مراتب الصدق، بل أعلاها. فكل ما قيل في العقائد [والعلوم]  والأعمال مما يناقض ما أخبر الله به، فهو باطل لمناقضته للخبر الصادق اليقين، فلا يمكن أن يكون حقًّا.* 
*   < 1-192 >   
   فَمَا لَكُمْ فِي الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِئَتَيْنِ وَاللَّهُ أَرْكَسَهُمْ  بِمَا كَسَبُوا أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَهْدُوا مَنْ أَضَلَّ اللَّهُ وَمَنْ  يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلا     (88)    وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً فَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَلا  تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا     (89)    إِلا الَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ إِلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ  أَوْ جَاءُوكُمْ حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ  يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ  فَلَقَاتَلُوكُم  ْ فَإِنِ اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ فَلَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْا  إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ فَمَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلا     (90)    سَتَجِدُونَ آخَرِينَ يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ وَيَأْمَنُوا  قَوْمَهُمْ كُلَّمَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا فَإِنْ  لَمْ يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ وَيَكُفُّوا  أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ  وَأُولَئِكُمْ جَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا     (91)   .  * *   المراد بالمنافقين المذكورين في هذه الآيات: المنافقون المظهرون إسلامهم،  ولم يهاجروا مع كفرهم، وكان قد وقع بين الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم فيهم  اشتباه، فبعضهم تحرج عن قتالهم، وقطع موالاتهم بسبب ما أظهروه من الإيمان،  وبعضهم علم أحوالهم بقرائن أفعالهم فحكم بكفرهم. فأخبرهم الله تعالى أنه لا  ينبغي لكم أن تشتبهوا فيهم ولا تشكوا، بل أمرهم واضح غير مشكل، إنهم  منافقون قد تكرر كفرهم، وودوا مع ذلك كفركم وأن تكونوا مثلهم. فإذا تحققتم  ذلك منهم ( فَلا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ) وهذا يستلزم عدم  محبتهم لأن الولاية فرع المحبة.* 
*ويستلزم أيضا بغضهم وعداوتهم لأن النهي عن الشيء أمر بضده، وهذا الأمر  موقت بهجرتهم فإذا هاجروا جرى عليهم ما جرى على المسلمين، كما كان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يجري أحكام الإسلام لكل مَنْ كان معه وهاجر إليه، وسواء  كان مؤمنا حقيقة أو ظاهر الإيمان.* 
*وأنهم إن لم يهاجروا وتولوا عنها ( فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ ) أي: في أي وقت وأي محل كان، وهذا من جملة الأدلة الدالة  على نسخ القتال في الأشهر الحرم، كما هو قول جمهور العلماء، والمنازعون  يقولون: هذه نصوص مطلقة، محمولة على تقييد التحريم في الأشهر الحرم.* 
*ثم إن الله استثنى من قتال هؤلاء المنافقين ثلاث فِرَق:* 
*فرقتين أمر بتركهم وحتَّم [على] ذلك، إحداهما  : من يصل إلى قوم بينهم وبين المسلمين عهد وميثاق بترك القتال فينضم إليهم، فيكون له حكمهم في حقن الدم والمال.* 
*والفرقة الثانية: قوم ( حَصِرَتْ صُدُورُهُمْ أَنْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ أَوْ  يُقَاتِلُوا قَوْمَهُمْ ) أي: بقوا، لا تسمح أنفسهم بقتالكم، ولا بقتال  قومهم، وأحبوا ترك قتال الفريقين، فهؤلاء أيضا أمر بتركهم، وذكر الحكمة في  ذلك في قوله: ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَسَلَّطَهُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ  فَلَقَاتَلُوكُم  ْ ) فإن الأمور الممكنة ثلاثة أقسام:* 
*إما أن يكونوا معكم ويقاتلوا أعداءكم، وهذا متعذر من هؤلاء، فدار الأمر  بين قتالكم مع قومهم وبين ترك قتال الفريقين، وهو أهون الأمرين عليكم،  والله قادر على تسليطهم عليكم، فاقبلوا العافية، واحمدوا ربكم الذي كف  أيديهم عنكم مع التمكن من ذلك.* 
* (فَـ) هؤلاء ( إن اعْتَزَلُوكُمْ فَلَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ وَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْكُمُ  السَّلَمَ فَمَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سَبِيلا ) .* 
*الفرقة الثالثة: قوم يريدون مصلحة أنفسهم بقطع النظر عن احترامكم، وهم  الذين قال الله فيهم: ( سَتَجِدُونَ آخَرِينَ ) أي: من هؤلاء المنافقين. (  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَأْمَنُوكُمْ ) أي: خوفا منكم ( وَيَأْمَنُوا قَوْمَهُمْ  كُلَّمَا رُدُّوا إِلَى الْفِتْنَةِ أُرْكِسُوا فِيهَا ) أي: لا يزالون  مقيمين على كفرهم ونفاقهم، وكلما عرض لهم عارض من عوارض الفتن أعماهم  ونكسهم على رءوسهم، وازداد كفرهم ونفاقهم، وهؤلاء في الصورة كالفرقة  الثانية، وفي الحقيقة مخالفة لها.* 
*فإن الفرقة الثانية تركوا قتال المؤمنين احترامًا لهم لا خوفا على  أنفسهم، وأما هذه الفرقة فتركوه خوفا لا احتراما، بل لو وجدوا فرصة في قتال  المؤمنين، فإنهم مستعدون   لانتهازها، فهؤلاء إن لم يتبين منهم ويتضح اتضاحًا عظيمًا اعتزال المؤمنين  وترك قتالهم، فإنهم يقاتلون، ولهذا قال: ( فَإِنْ لَمْ يَعْتَزِلُوكُمْ  وَيُلْقُوا إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلَمَ ) أي: المسالمة والموادعة ( وَيَكُفُّوا  أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَخُذُوهُمْ وَاقْتُلُوهُمْ حَيْثُ ثَقِفْتُمُوهُمْ  وَأُولَئِكُمْ جَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا ) أي: حجة  بينة واضحة، لكونهم معتدين ظالمين لكم تاركين للمسالمة، فلا يلوموا إلا  أنفسهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (93)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(92)الى الأية(94)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


**     وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا إِلا خَطَأً وَمَنْ  قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ وَدِيَةٌ  مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ إِلا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا فَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ  قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ  وَإِنْ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ فَدِيَةٌ  مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ فَمَنْ لَمْ  يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا  (92)    .*

*هذه الصيغة من صيغ الامتناع، أي: يمتنع ويستحيل أن يصدر من مؤمن قتل  مؤمن، أي: متعمدا، وفي هذا الإخبارُ بشدة تحريمه وأنه مناف للإيمان أشد  منافاة، وإنما يصدر ذلك إما من كافر، أو من فاسق قد نقص إيمانه نقصا عظيما،  ويخشى عليه ما هو أكبر من ذلك، فإن الإيمان الصحيح يمنع المؤمن من قتل  أخيه الذي قد عقد الله بينه وبينه الأخوة الإيمانية التي من مقتضاها محبته  وموالاته، وإزالة ما يعرض لأخيه من الأذى، وأي أذى أشد من القتل؟ وهذا  يصدقه قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:         "لا ترجعوا بعدي كفارًا يضرب بعضكم رقاب  بعض"    * 
*  < 1-193 >  * *فعلم  أن القتل من الكفر العملي وأكبر الكبائر بعد الشرك بالله. ولما كان قوله: (          وَمَا كَانَ لِمُؤْمِنٍ أَنْ يَقْتُلَ مُؤْمِنًا ) لفظا عاما لجميع الأحوال، وأنه لا يصدر منه قتل أخيه بوجه من الوجوه،  استثنى تعالى قتل الخطأ فقال: (          إِلا خَطَأً ) فإن المخطئ الذي لا يقصد القتل غير آثم، ولا مجترئ على محارم الله، ولكنه  لما كان قد فعل فعلا شنيعًا وصورته كافية في قبحه وإن لم يقصده أمر تعالى  بالكفارة والدية فقال: (          وَمَنْ قَتَلَ مُؤْمِنًا خَطَأً ) سواء كان القاتل ذكرًا أو أنثى حرًّا أو عبدًا، صغيرًا أو كبيرًا، عاقلا  أو مجنونًا، مسلمًا أو كافرًا، كما يفيده لفظ         "مَنْ"     الدالة على العموم  وهذا من أسرار الإتيان بـ         "مَنْ"    في هذا الموضع، فإن سياق الكلام يقتضي  أن يقول: فإن قتله، ولكن هذا لفظ لا يشمل ما تشمله         "مَنْ"    * 
*وسواء كان المقتول ذكرًا أو أنثى، صغيرًا أو كبيرًا، كما يفيده التنكير في سياق الشرط، فإن على القاتل (          تحرير رقبة مؤمنة ) كفارة لذلك، تكون في ماله، ويشمل ذلك الصغير والكبير، والذكر والأنثى، والصحيح والمعيب، في قول بعض العلماء.*
*ولكن الحكمة تقتضي أن لا يجزئ عتق المعيب في الكفارة؛ لأن المقصود  بالعتق نفع العتيق، وملكه منافع نفسه، فإذا كان يضيع بعتقه، وبقاؤه في الرق  أنفع له فإنه لا يجزئ عتقه، مع أن في قوله: (          تحرير رقبة ) ما يدل على ذلك؛ فإن التحرير: تخليص من استحقت منافعه لغيره أن تكون له،  فإذا لم يكن فيه منافع لم يتصور وجود التحرير. فتأمل ذلك فإنه واضح.* 
*وأما الدية فإنها تجب على عاقلة القاتل في الخطأ وشبه العمد. (          مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ ) جبرًا لقلوبهم، والمراد بأهله هنا هم ورثته، فإن الورثة يرثون ما ترك،  الميت، فالدية داخلة فيما ترك وللدية تفاصيل كثيرة مذكورة في كتب الفقه.*
*وقوله: (          إِلا أَنْ يَصَّدَّقُوا ) أي: يتصدق ورثة القتيل بالعفو عن الدية، فإنها تسقط، وفي ذلك حث لهم على العفو لأن الله سماها صدقة، والصدقة مطلوبة في كل وقت. (          فَإِنْ كَانَ ) المقتول (          مِنْ قَوْمٍ عَدُوٍّ لَكُمْ ) أي: من كفار حربيين (          وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ ) أي: وليس عليكم لأهله دية، لعدم احترامهم في دمائهم وأموالهم.*
* (          وَإِنْ كَانَ ) المقتول (          مِنْ قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ فَدِيَةٌ مُسَلَّمَةٌ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ وَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مُؤْمِنَةٍ ) وذلك لاحترام أهله بما لهم من العهد والميثاق.*
* (          فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ ) الرقبة ولا ثمنها، بأن كان معسرا بذلك، ليس عنده ما يفضل عن مؤنته  وحوائجه الأصلية شيء يفي بالرقبة، (          فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ ) أي: لا يفطر بينهما من غير عذر، فإن أفطر لعذر فإن العذر لا يقطع  التتابع، كالمرض والحيض ونحوهما. وإن كان لغير عذر انقطع التتابع ووجب عليه  استئناف الصوم.*
* (          تَوْبَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ ) أي: هذه الكفارات التي أوجبها الله على القاتل توبة من الله على عباده  ورحمة بهم، وتكفير لما عساه أن يحصل منهم من تقصير وعدم احتراز، كما هو  واقع كثيرًا للقاتل خطأ.*
* (          وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا ) أي: كامل العلم كامل الحكمة، لا يخفى عليه مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في  السماء، ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر، في أي وقت كان وأي محل كان.*
*ولا يخرج عن حكمته من المخلوقات والشرائع شيء، بل كل ما خلقه وشرعه فهو  متضمن لغاية الحكمة، ومن علمه وحكمته أن أوجب على القاتل كفارة مناسبة لما  صدر منه، فإنه تسبب لإعدام نفس محترمة، وأخرجها من الوجود إلى العدم، فناسب  أن يعتق رقبة ويخرجها من رق العبودية للخلق إلى الحرية التامة، فإن لم يجد  هذه الرقبة صام شهرين متتابعين، فأخرج نفسه من رق الشهوات واللذات الحسية  القاطعة للعبد عن سعادته الأبدية إلى التعبد لله تعالى بتركها تقربا إلى  الله.*
*ومدها تعالى بهذه المدة الكثيرة الشاقة في عددها ووجوب التتابع فيها،  ولم يشرع الإطعام في هذا الموضع لعدم المناسبة. بخلاف الظهار، كما سيأتي إن  شاء الله تعالى.*
*ومن حكمته أن أوجب في القتل الدية ولو كان خطأ، لتكون رادعة وكافة عن كثير من القتل باستعمال الأسباب العاصمة عن ذلك.* 
*ومن حكمته أن وجبت على العاقلة في قتل الخطأ، بإجماع العلماء، لكون  القاتل لم يذنب فيشق عليه أن يحمل هذه الدية الباهظة، فناسب أن يقوم بذلك  من بينه وبينهم المعاونة والمناصرة والمساعدة على تحصيل المصالح وكف  المفاسد [ولعل ذلك من أسباب منعهم لمن يعقلون عنه من القتل حذرًا من  تحميلهم]  ويخف عنهم  بسبب توزيعه عليهم بقدر أحوالهم وطاقتهم، وخففت أيضا بتأجيلها عليهم ثلاث سنين.*

*ومن حكمته وعلمه أن جبر أهل القتيل عن مصيبتهم، بالدية التي أوجبها على أولياء القاتل.*
*     وَمَنْ يَقْتُلْ مُؤْمِنًا مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاؤُهُ جَهَنَّمُ خَالِدًا  فِيهَا وَغَضِبَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ وَلَعَنَهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُ عَذَابًا  عَظِيمًا  (93)    .*

*تقدم أن الله أخبر أنه لا يصدر قتل المؤمن من المؤمن، وأن القتل من  الكفر العملي، وذكر هنا وعيد القاتل عمدا، وعيدا ترجف له القلوب وتنصدع له  الأفئدة، وتنزعج منه أولو العقول.*
*فلم يرد في أنواع الكبائر أعظم من هذا الوعيد، بل ولا مثله، ألا وهو  < 1-194 >    الإخبار بأن جزاءه جهنم، أي: فهذا الذنب العظيم قد انتهض وحده أن يجازى  صاحبه بجهنم، بما فيها من العذاب العظيم، والخزي المهين، وسخط الجبار،  وفوات الفوز والفلاح، وحصول الخيبة والخسار. فعياذًا بالله من كل سبب يبعد  عن رحمته.*
*وهذا الوعيد له حكم أمثاله من نصوص الوعيد، على بعض الكبائر والمعاصي بالخلود في النار، أو حرمان الجنة.*
*وقد اختلف الأئمة رحمهم الله في تأويلها مع اتفاقهم على بطلان قول  الخوارج والمعتزلة الذين يخلدونهم في النار ولو كانوا موحدين. والصواب في  تأويلها ما قاله الإمام المحقق: شمس الدين بن القيم رحمه الله في          "المدارج"     فإنه قال - بعدما ذكر تأويلات الأئمة في ذلك وانتقدها فقال:  وقالت فِرقَة: هذه النصوص وأمثالها مما ذكر فيه المقتضي للعقوبة، ولا يلزم  من وجود مقتضي الحكم وجوده، فإن الحكم إنما يتم بوجود مقتضيه وانتفاء  موانعه.*
*وغاية هذه النصوص الإعلام بأن كذا سبب للعقوبة ومقتض لها، وقد قام  الدليل على ذكر الموانع فبعضها بالإجماع، وبعضها بالنص. فالتوبة مانع  بالإجماع، والتوحيد مانع بالنصوص المتواترة التي لا مدفع لها، والحسنات  العظيمة الماحية مانعة، والمصائب الكبار المكفرة مانعة، وإقامة الحدود في  الدنيا مانع بالنص، ولا سبيل إلى تعطيل هذه النصوص فلا بد من إعمال النصوص  من الجانبين.*
*ومن هنا قامت الموازنة بين الحسنات والسيئات، اعتبارًا بمقتضي العقاب ومانعه، وإعمالا لأرجحها.*
*قالوا: وعلى هذا بناء مصالح الدارين ومفاسدهما. وعلى هذا بناء الأحكام  الشرعية والأحكام القدرية، وهو مقتضى الحكمة السارية في الوجود، وبه ارتباط  الأسباب ومسبباتها خلقا وأمرا، وقد جعل الله سبحانه لكل ضد ضدا يدافعه  ويقاومه، ويكون الحكم للأغلب منهما.*
*فالقوة مقتضية للصحة والعافية، وفساد الأخلاط وبغيها مانع من عمل  الطبيعة، وفعل القوة والحكم للغالب منهما، وكذلك قوى الأدوية والأمراض.  والعبد يكون فيه مقتض للصحة ومقتض للعطب، وأحدهما يمنع كمال تأثير الآخر  ويقاومه، فإذا ترجح عليه وقهره كان التأثير له.*
*ومِنْ هنا يعلم انقسام الخلق إلى مَنْ يدخل الجنة ولا يدخل النار،  وعكسه، ومَنْ يدخل النار ثم يخرج منها ويكون مكثه فيها بحسب ما فيه من  مقتضى المكث في سرعة الخروج وبطئه. ومن له بصيرة منورة يرى بها كل ما أخبر  الله به في كتابه من أمر المعاد وتفاصيله، حتى كأنه يشاهده رأي عين.*
*ويعلم أن هذا هو مقتضى إلهيته سبحانه، وربوبيته وعزته وحكمته وأنه  يستحيل عليه خلاف ذلك، ونسبة ذلك إليه نسبة ما لا يليق به إليه، فيكون نسبة  ذلك إلى بصيرته كنسبة الشمس والنجوم إلى بصره.*
*وهذا يقين الإيمان، وهو الذي يحرق السيئات، كما تحرق النار الحطب، وصاحب  هذا المقام من الإيمان يستحيل إصراره على السيئات، وإن وقعت منه وكثرت،  فإن ما معه من نور الإيمان يأمره بتجديد التوبة كل وقت بالرجوع إلى الله في  عدد أنفاسه، وهذا من أحب الخلق إلى الله. انتهى كلامه قدس الله روحه،  وجزاه عن الإسلام والمسلمين خيرا.*
*     يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَتَبَيَّنُوا وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلامَ لَسْتَ  مُؤْمِنًا تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ  مَغَانِمُ كَثِيرَةٌ كَذَلِكَ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْكُمْ فَتَبَيَّنُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا  (94)    .*

*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين إذا خرجوا جهادًا في سبيله وابتغاء مرضاته أن  يتبينوا ويتثبتوا في جميع أمورهم المشتبهة. فإن الأمور قسمان: واضحة وغير  واضحة. فالواضحة البيِّنة لا تحتاج إلى تثبت وتبين، لأن ذلك تحصيل حاصل.  وأما الأمور المشكلة غير الواضحة فإن الإنسان يحتاج إلى التثبت فيها  والتبين، ليعرف هل يقدم عليها أم لا؟*
*فإن التثبت في هذه الأمور يحصل فيه من الفوائد الكثيرة، والكف لشرور  عظيمة، ما به يعرف دين العبد وعقله ورزانته، بخلاف المستعجل للأمور في  بدايتها   قبل أن يتبين له حكمها، فإن ذلك يؤدي إلى ما لا ينبغي، كما جرى لهؤلاء  الذين عاتبهم الله في الآية لمـَّا لم يتثبتوا وقتلوا من سلم عليهم، وكان  معه غنيمة له أو مال غيره، ظنًّا أنه يستكفي بذلك قتلَهم، وكان هذا خطأ في  نفس الأمر، فلهذا عاتبهم بقوله: (          وَلا تَقُولُوا لِمَنْ أَلْقَى إِلَيْكُمُ السَّلامَ لَسْتَ مُؤْمِنًا  تَبْتَغُونَ عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَغَانِمُ  كَثِيرَةٌ ) أي: فلا يحملنكم العرض الفاني القليل على ارتكاب ما لا ينبغي فيفوتكم ما  عند الله من الثواب الجزيل الباقي، فما عند الله خير وأبقى.*
*وفي هذا إشارة إلى أن العبد ينبغي له إذا رأى دواعي نفسه مائلة إلى حالة  له فيها هوى وهي مضرة له، أن يُذَكِّرها ما أعد الله لمن نهى نفسه عن  هواها، وقدَّم مرضاة الله على رضا نفسه، فإن في ذلك ترغيبًا للنفس في  امتثال أمر الله، وإن شق ذلك عليها.*

*ثم قال تعالى مذكرًا لهم بحالهم الأولى، قبل هدايتهم إلى الإسلام: (          كَذَلِكَ كُنْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَمَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: فكما هداكم بعد ضلالكم فكذلك يهدي غيركم،  < 1-195 >    وكما أن الهداية حصلت لكم شيئًا فشيئًا، فكذلك غيركم. فنظر الكامل لحاله  الأولى الناقصة، ومعاملته لمن كان - على مثلها بمقتضى ما يعرف من حاله  الأولى، ودعاؤه له بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة - من أكبر الأسباب لنفعه  وانتفاعه، ولهذا أعاد الأمر بالتبين فقال: (          فَتَبَيَّنُوا ) .*
*فإذا كان من خرج للجهاد في سبيل الله، ومجاهدة أعداء الله، وقد استعد  بأنواع الاستعداد للإيقاع بهم، مأمورًا بالتبين لمن ألقى إليه السلام،  وكانت القرينة قوية في أنه إنما سلم تعوذا من القتل وخوفا على نفسه - فإن  ذلك يدل على الأمر بالتبين والتثبت في كل الأحوال التي يقع فيها نوع  اشتباه، فيتثبت فيها العبد، حتى يتضح له الأمر ويتبين الرشد والصواب.*
* (          إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا ) فيجازي كُلا ما عمله ونواه، بحسب ما علمه من أحوال عباده ونياتهم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (94)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(95)الى الأية(101)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية


**  لا يَسْتَوِي الْقَاعِدُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ غَيْرُ أُولِي الضَّرَرِ  وَالْمُجَاهِدُو  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ  فَضَّلَ اللَّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ عَلَى  الْقَاعِدِينَ دَرَجَةً وَكُلا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى وَفَضَّلَ  اللَّهُ الْمُجَاهِدِينَ عَلَى الْقَاعِدِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا     (95)    دَرَجَاتٍ مِنْهُ وَمَغْفِرَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     (96)   .* 

*أي: لا يستوي من جاهد من المؤمنين بنفسه وماله ومن لم يخرج للجهاد ولم  يقاتل أعداء الله، ففيه الحث على الخروج للجهاد، والترغيب في ذلك، والترهيب  من التكاسل والقعود عنه من غير عذر.* 
*وأما أهل الضرر كالمريض والأعمى والأعرج والذي لا يجد ما يتجهز به،  فإنهم ليسوا بمنزلة القاعدين من غير عذر، فمن كان من أولي الضرر راضيًا  بقعوده لا ينوي الخروج في سبيل الله لولا [وجود] المانع، ولا يُحَدِّث نفسه  بذلك، فإنه بمنزلة القاعد لغير عذر.* 
*ومن كان عازمًا على الخروج في سبيل الله لولا وجود المانع يتمنى ذلك  ويُحَدِّث به نفسه، فإنه بمنزلة من خرج للجهاد، لأن النية الجازمة إذا  اقترن بها مقدورها من القول أو الفعل ينزل صاحبها منزلة الفاعل.* 
*ثم صرَّح تعالى بتفضيل المجاهدين على القاعدين بالدرجة، أي: الرفعة،  وهذا تفضيل على وجه الإجمال، ثم صرح بذلك على وجه التفصيل، ووعدهم بالمغفرة  الصادرة من ربهم، والرحمة التي تشتمل على حصول كل خير، واندفاع كل شر.* 
*والدرجات التي فصلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بالحديث الثابت عنه في  "الصحيحين" أن في الجنة مائة درجة ما بين كل درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض،  أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيله.* 
*وهذا الثواب الذي رتبه الله على الجهاد، نظير الذي في سورة الصف في قوله: (     يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى تِجَارَةٍ تُنْجِيكُمْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  *   تُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ  *   يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ذَلِكَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ    ) إلى آخر السورة* 
*وتأمل حسن هذا الانتقال من حالة إلى أعلى منها فإنه نفى التسوية أولا  بين المجاهد وغيره ثم صرَّح بتفضيل المجاهد على القاعد بدرجة ثم انتقل إلى  تفضيله بالمغفرة والرحمة والدرجات* 
*وهذا الانتقال من حالة إلى أعلى منها عند التفضيل والمدح أو النزول من  حالة إلى ما دونها عند القدح والذم - أحسن لفظا وأوقع في النفس* 
*وكذلك إذا فضَّل تعالى شيئا على شيء وكل منهما له فضل احترز بذكر الفضل  الجامع للأمرين لئلا يتوهم أحد ذم المفضل عليه كما قال هنا ( وَكُلا  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى ).* 
*وكما قال تعالى في الآيات المذكورة في الصف في قوله (     وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ    ) وكما في قوله تعالى (     لا يَسْتَوِي مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَنْفَقَ مِنْ قَبْلِ الْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ     ) أي ممن لم يكن كذلك* 
*ثم قال ( وَكُلا وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْحُسْنَى ) وكما قال تعالى  (     فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلا آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا     )  فينبغي لمن بحث في التفضيل بين الأشخاص والطوائف والأعمال أن يتفطن لهذه النكتة* 
*وكذلك لو تكلم في ذم الأشخاص والمقالات ذكر ما تجتمع فيه عند تفضيل  بعضها على بعض لئلا يتوهم أن المفضَّل قد حصل له الكمال كما إذا قيل  النصارى خير من المجوس فليقل مع ذلك وكل منهما كافر* 

*والقتل أشنع من الزنا وكل منهما معصية كبيرة حرمها الله ورسوله وزجر عنها* 

*ولما وعد المجاهدين بالمغفرة والرحمة الصادرَيْن عن اسميه الكريمين (  الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ ) ختم هذا الآية بهما فقال ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا ).* 

*  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ  قَالُوا فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ  قَالُوا أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا  فَأُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا     (97)    إِلا الْمُسْتَضْعَفِ  ينَ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ وَالنِّسَاءِ وَالْوِلْدَانِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلا     (98)    فَأُولَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا     (99)   .* 

*هذا الوعيد الشديد لمن ترك الهجرة مع قدرته عليها حتى مات، فإن  الملائكة الذين يقبضون روحه يوبخونه بهذا التوبيخ العظيم، ويقولون لهم: (  فِيمَ كُنْتُمْ ) أي: على أي حال كنتم؟ وبأي شيء تميزتم عن المشركين؟ بل  كثرتم سوادهم، وربما ظاهرتموهم على المؤمنين، وفاتكم الخير الكثير، والجهاد  مع رسوله، والكون مع المسلمين، ومعاونتهم على أعدائهم.* 
* ( قَالُوا كُنَّا مُسْتَضْعَفِينَ فِي الأرْض ) أي: ضعفاء مقهورين  مظلومين، ليس لنا قدرة على الهجرة. وهم غير صادقين في ذلك لأن الله وبخهم   < 1-196 >   وتوعدهم، ولا يكلف الله نفسا إلا وسعها، واستثنى المستضعفين حقيقة.* 
* ولهذا قالت لهم الملائكة: ( أَلَمْ تَكُنْ أَرْضُ اللَّهِ وَاسِعَةً  فَتُهَاجِرُوا فِيهَا ) وهذا استفهام تقرير، أي: قد تقرر عند كل أحد أن أرض  الله واسعة، فحيثما كان العبد في محل لا يتمكن فيه من إظهار دينه، فإن له  متسعًا وفسحة من الأرض يتمكن فيها من عبادة الله، كما قال تعالى:      يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ أَرْضِي وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ      قال الله عن هؤلاء الذين لا عذر لهم: ( فَأُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ  وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا ) وهذا كما تقدم، فيه ذكر بيان السبب الموجِب، فقد  يترتب عليه مقتضاه، مع اجتماع شروطه وانتفاء موانعه، وقد يمنع من ذلك مانع. * 
*وفي الآية دليل على أن الهجرة من أكبر الواجبات، وتركها من المحرمات،  بل من الكبائر، وفي الآية دليل على أن كل مَن توفي فقد استكمل واستوفى ما  قدر له من الرزق والأجل والعمل، وذلك مأخوذ من لفظ "التوفي" فإنه يدل على  ذلك، لأنه لو بقي عليه شيء من ذلك لم يكن متوفيًا.* 
*وفيه الإيمان بالملائكة ومدحهم، لأن الله ساق ذلك الخطاب لهم على وجه التقرير والاستحسان منهم، وموافقته لمحله.* 
*ثم استثنى المستضعفين على الحقيقة، الذين لا قدرة لهم على الهجرة بوجه من الوجوه ( وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ سَبِيلا ) .* 
*فهؤلاء قال الله فيهم: ( فَأُولَئِكَ عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَعْفُوَ  عَنْهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَفُوًّا غَفُورًا ) و "عسى" ونحوها واجب وقوعها  من الله تعالى بمقتضى كرمه وإحسانه، وفي الترجية بالثواب لمن عمل بعض  الأعمال فائدة، وهو أنه قد لا يوفيه حق توفيته، ولا يعمله على الوجه اللائق  الذي ينبغي، بل يكون مقصرًا فلا يستحق ذلك الثواب. والله أعلم.* 
*وفي الآية الكريمة دليل على أن من عجز عن المأمور من واجب وغيره فإنه معذور، كما قال تعالى في العاجزين عن الجهاد:      لَيْسَ عَلَى الأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلا عَلَى الأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ     وقال في عموم الأوامر:      فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ      .* 
*وقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما  استطعتم" ولكن لا يعذر الإنسان إلا إذا بذل جهده وانسدت عليه أبواب الحيل  لقوله: ( لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ حِيلَةً ) وفي الآية تنبيه على أن الدليل في  الحج والعمرة ونحوهما مما يحتاج إلى سفر من شروط الاستطاعة.* 
*        وَمَنْ يُهَاجِرْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يَجِدْ فِي الأَرْضِ مُرَاغَمًا  كَثِيرًا وَسَعَةً وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى  اللَّهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     (100)   .* 
*هذا في بيان الحث على الهجرة والترغيب، وبيان ما فيها من المصالح، فوعد  الصادق في وعده أن من هاجر في سبيله ابتغاء مرضاته، أنه يجد مراغما في  الأرض وسعة، فالمراغم مشتمل على مصالح الدين، والسعة على مصالح الدنيا.* 
*وذلك أن كثيرًا من الناس يتوهم أن في الهجرة شتاتًا بعد الألفة، وفقرًا بعد الغنى، وذلا بعد العز، وشدة بعد الرخاء.* 
*والأمر ليس كذلك، فإن المؤمن ما دام بين أظهر المشركين فدينه في غاية  النقص، لا في العبادات القاصرة عليه كالصلاة ونحوها، ولا في العبادات  المتعدية كالجهاد بالقول والفعل، وتوابع ذلك، لعدم تمكنه من ذلك، وهو بصدد  أن يفتن عن دينه، خصوصا إن كان مستضعفًا.* 
*فإذا هاجر في سبيل الله تمكن من إقامة دين الله وجهاد أعداء الله  ومراغمتهم، فإن المراغمة اسم جامع لكل ما يحصل به إغاظة لأعداء الله من قول  وفعل، وكذلك ما يحصل له سعة في رزقه، وقد وقع كما أخبر الله تعالى.* 
*واعتبر ذلك بالصحابة رضي الله عنهم فإنهم لما هاجروا في سبيل الله  وتركوا ديارهم وأولادهم وأموالهم لله، كمل بذلك إيمانهم وحصل لهم من  الإيمان التام والجهاد العظيم والنصر لدين الله، ما كانوا به أئمة لمن  بعدهم، وكذلك حصل لهم مما يترتب على ذلك من الفتوحات والغنائم، ما كانوا به  أغنى الناس، وهكذا كل من فعل فعلهم، حصل له ما حصل لهم إلى يوم القيامة.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَمَنْ يَخْرُجْ مِنْ بَيْتِهِ مُهَاجِرًا إِلَى اللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ ) أي: قاصدا ربه ورضاه، ومحبة لرسوله ونصرًا لدين الله، لا  لغير ذلك من المقاصد ( ثُمَّ يُدْرِكْهُ الْمَوْتُ ) بقتل أو غيره، (  فَقَدْ وَقَعَ أَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ ) أي: فقد حصل له أجر المهاجر الذي  أدرك مقصوده بضمان الله تعالى، وذلك لأنه نوى وجزم، وحصل منه ابتداء وشروع  في العمل، فمن رحمة الله به وبأمثاله أن أعطاهم أجرهم كاملا ولو لم يكملوا  العمل، وغفر لهم ما حصل منهم من التقصير في الهجرة وغيرها.* 
*ولهذا ختم هذه الآية بهذين الاسمين الكريمين فقال: ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا ) يغفر للمؤمنين ما اقترفوه من الخطيئات، خصوصا التائبين  المنيبين إلى ربهم.* 
*   < 1-197 >  * *  ( رَحِيمًا ) بجميع الخلق رحمة أوجدتهم وعافتهم ورزقتهم من المال والبنين  والقوة، وغير ذلك. رحيمًا بالمؤمنين حيث وفقهم للإيمان، وعلمهم من العلم ما  يحصل به الإيقان، ويسر لهم أسباب السعادة والفلاح وما به يدركون غاية  الأرباح، وسيرون من رحمته وكرمه ما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على  قلب بشر، فنسأل الله أن لا يحرمنا خيره بشر ما عندنا.* 
*    وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ  تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنَّ الْكَافِرِينَ كَانُوا لَكُمْ عَدُوًّا مُبِينًا     (101)   . * 

*هاتان الآيتان أصل في رخصة القصر، وصلاة الخوف، يقول تعالى: (  وَإِذَا ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأرْضِ ) أي: في السفر، وظاهر الآية [أنه] يقتضي  الترخص   في أي سفر كان ولو كان سفر معصية، كما هو مذهب أبي حنيفة رحمه الله، وخالف  في ذلك الجمهور، وهم الأئمة الثلاثة وغيرهم، فلم يجوزوا الترخص   في سفر المعصية، تخصيصا للآية بالمعنى والمناسبة، فإن الرخصة سهولة من  الله لعباده إذا سافروا أن يقصروا ويفطروا، والعاصي بسفره لا يناسب حاله  التخفيف.* 
*وقوله: ( فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ )  أي: لا حرج ولا إثم عليكم في ذلك، ولا ينافي ذلك كون القصر هو الأفضل، لأن  نفي الحرج إزالة لبعض الوهم الواقع في كثير من النفوس، بل ولا ينافي  الوجوب كما تقدم ذلك في سورة البقرة في قوله:      إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ      إلى آخر الآية.* 
*وإزالة الوهم في هذا الموضع ظاهرة، لأن الصلاة قد تقرر عند المسلمين  وجوبها على هذه الصفة التامة، ولا يزيل هذا عن نفوس أكثرهم إلا بذكر ما  ينافيه.* 
*ويدل على أفضلية القصر على الإتمام أمران:* 
*أحدهما: ملازمة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على القصر في جميع أسفاره.* 
*والثاني: أن هذا من باب التوسعة والترخيص والرحمة بالعباد، والله تعالى يحب أن تؤتى رخصه كما يكره أن تؤتى معصيته.* 
*وقوله: ( أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا مِنَ الصَّلاةِ ) ولم يقل أن تقصروا الصلاة فيه فائدتان:* 
*إحداهما: أنه لو قال أن تقصروا الصلاة لكان القصر غير منضبط بحد من  الحدود، فربما ظن أنه لو قصر معظم الصلاة وجعلها ركعة واحدة لأجزأ، فإتيانه  بقوله: ( مِنَ الصَّلاةِ ) ليدل ذلك على أن القصر محدود مضبوط، مرجوع فيه  إلى ما تقرر من فعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه.* 
*الثانية: أن ( من ) تفيد التبعيض ليعلم بذلك أن القصر لبعض الصلوات  المفروضات لا جميعها، فإن الفجر والمغرب لا يقصران وإنما الذي يقصر الصلاة  الرباعية من أربع إلى ركعتين.* 
*فإذا تقرر أن القصر في السفر رخصة، فاعلم أن المفسرين قد اختلفوا في  هذا القيد، وهو قوله: ( إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا ) الذي يدل ظاهره أن القصر لا يجوز إلا بوجود الأمرين كليهما،  السفر مع الخوف.* 
*ويرجع حاصل اختلافهم إلى أنه هل المراد بقوله: ( أَنْ تَقْصُرُوا ) قصر  العدد فقط؟ أو قصر العدد والصفة؟ فالإشكال إنما يكون على الوجه الأول.* 
*وقد أشكل هذا على أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه، حتى سأل  عنه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال: يا رسول الله ما لنا نقصر الصلاة وقد  أمِنَّا؟ أي: والله يقول: ( إِنْ خِفْتُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَكُمُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا ) فقال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "صدقة تصدق الله بها عليكم  فاقبلوا صدقته" أو كما قال.* 
*فعلى هذا يكون هذا القيد أتى به نظرا لغالب الحال التي كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه عليها، فإن غالب أسفاره أسفار جهاد.* 
*وفيه فائدة أخرى وهي بيان الحكمة والمصلحة في مشروعية رخصة القصر،  فبيَّن في هذه الآية أنهى ما يتصور من المشقة المناسبة للرخصة، وهي اجتماع  السفر والخوف، ولا يستلزم ذلك أن لا يقصر مع السفر وحده، الذي هو مظنة  المشقة.* 

*وأما على الوجه الثاني، وهو أن المراد بالقصر: قصر العدد والصفة فإن  القيد على بابه، فإذا وجد السفر والخوف، جاز قصر العدد، وقصر الصفة، وإذا  وجد السفر وحده جاز   < 1-198 >   قصر العدد فقط، أو الخوف وحده جاز قصر الصفة ولذلك أتى بصفة صلاة الخوف بعدها بقوله: 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (95)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(102الى الأية(105)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**   وَإِذَا كُنْتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ  مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا أَسْلِحَتَهُمْ فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا  فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ  يُصَلُّوا فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ وَلْيَأْخُذُوا حِذْرَهُمْ  وَأَسْلِحَتَهُم  ْ وَدَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ  أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً  وَاحِدَةً وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ مَطَرٍ  أَوْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُوا حِذْرَكُمْ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا     (102)   .* 

* ( وَإِذَا كُنْتَ فِيهِمْ فَأَقَمْتَ لَهُمُ الصَّلاةَ ) أي: صليت بهم صلاة  تقيمها وتتم ما يجب فيها ويلزم، فعلمهم ما ينبغي لك ولهم فعله.* 
*ثم فسَّر ذلك بقوله: ( فَلْتَقُمْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ مَعَكَ ) أي:  وطائفة قائمة بإزاء العدو كما يدل على ذلك ما يأتي: ( فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا )  أي: الذين معك أي: أكملوا صلاتهم وعبر عن الصلاة بالسجود ليدل على فضل  السجود، وأنه ركن من أركانها، بل هو أعظم أركانها.* 
* ( فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ  يُصَلُّوا ) وهم الطائفة الذين قاموا إزاء العدو ( فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ )  ودل ذلك على أن الإمام يبقى بعد انصراف الطائفة الأولى منتظرا للطائفة  الثانية، فإذا حضروا صلى بهم ما بقي من صلاته ثم جلس ينتظرهم حتى يكملوا  صلاتهم، ثم يسلم بهم وهذا أحد الوجوه في صلاة الخوف.* 
*فإنها صحت عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من وجوه كثيرة كلها جائزة، وهذه الآية تدل على أن صلاة الجماعة فرض عين من وجهين:* 
*أحدهما: أن الله تعالى أمر بها في هذه الحالة الشديدة، وقت اشتداد  الخوف من الأعداء وحذر مهاجمتهم، فإذا أوجبها في هذه الحالة الشديدة  فإيجابها في حالة الطمأنينة والأمن من باب أَوْلَى وأحرى.* 
*والثاني: أن المصلين صلاة الخوف يتركون فيها كثيرا من الشروط واللوازم،  ويعفى فيها عن كثير من الأفعال المبطلة في غيرها، وما ذاك إلا لتأكد وجوب  الجماعة، لأنه لا تعارض بين واجب ومستحب، فلولا وجوب الجماعة لم تترك هذه  الأمور اللازمة لأجلها.* 
*وتدل الآية الكريمة على أن الأولى والأفضل أن يصلوا بإمام واحد. ولو  تضمن ذلك الإخلال بشيء لا يخل به لو صلوها بعدة أئمة، وذلك لأجل اجتماع  كلمة المسلمين واتفاقهم وعدم تفرق كلمتهم، وليكون ذلك أوقع هيبة في قلوب  أعدائهم، وأمر تعالى بأخذ السلاح والحذر في صلاة الخوف، وهذا وإن كان فيه  حركة واشتغال عن بعض أحوال الصلاة فإن فيه مصلحة راجحة وهو الجمع بين  الصلاة والجهاد، والحذر من الأعداء الحريصين غاية الحرص على الإيقاع  بالمسلمين والميل عليهم وعلى أمتعتهم، ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وَدَّ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا لَوْ تَغْفُلُونَ عَنْ أَسْلِحَتِكُمْ وَأَمْتِعَتِكُم  ْ  فَيَمِيلُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَيْلَةً وَاحِدَةً ) .* 
*ثم إن الله عذر من له عذر من مرض أو مطر أن يضع سلاحه، ولكن مع أخذ  الحذر فقال: ( وَلا جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ بِكُمْ أَذًى مِنْ  مَطَرٍ أَوْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَنْ تَضَعُوا أَسْلِحَتَكُمْ وَخُذُوا  حِذْرَكُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ أَعَدَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا ) .* 
*ومن العذاب المهين ما أمر الله به حزبه المؤمنين وأنصار دينه الموحدين  من قتلهم وقتالهم حيثما ثقفوهم، ويأخذوهم ويحصروهم، ويقعدوا لهم كل مرصد،  ويحذروهم في جميع الأحوال، ولا يغفلوا عنهم، خشية أن ينال الكفار بعض  مطلوبهم فيهم.* 
*فلله أعظم حمد وثناء على ما مَنَّ به على المؤمنين، وأيَّدَهم بمعونته  وتعاليمه التي لو سلكوها على وجه الكمال لم تهزم لهم راية، ولم يظهر عليهم  عدو في وقت من الأوقات.* 
*وفي قوله: ( فَإِذَا سَجَدُوا فَلْيَكُونُوا مِنْ وَرَائِكُمْ ) يدل  على أن هذه الطائفة تكمل جميع صلاتها قبل ذهابهم إلى موضع الحارسين. وأن  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم يثبت منتظرا للطائفة الأخرى قبل السلام، لأنه  أولا ذكر أن الطائفة تقوم معه، فأخبر عن مصاحبتهم له. ثم أضاف الفعل بعْدُ  إليهم دون الرسول، فدل ذلك على ما ذكرناه.* 
*وفي قوله: ( وَلْتَأْتِ طَائِفَةٌ أُخْرَى لَمْ يُصَلُّوا  فَلْيُصَلُّوا مَعَكَ ) دليل على أن الطائفة الأولى قد صلوا، وأن جميع صلاة  الطائفة الثانية تكون مع الإمام حقيقة في ركعتهم الأولى، وحكما في ركعتهم  الأخيرة، فيستلزم ذلك انتظار الإمام إياهم حتى يكملوا صلاتهم، ثم يسلم بهم،  وهذا ظاهر للمتأمل.* 
*    فَإِذَا قَضَيْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ فَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ قِيَامًا وَقُعُودًا  وَعَلَى جُنُوبِكُمْ فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنْتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ إِنَّ  الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا     (103)   .* 

*أي: فإذا فرغتم من صلاتكم، صلاة الخوف وغيرها، فاذكروا الله في جميع  أحوالكم وهيئاتكم، ولكن خصت صلاة الخوف بذلك لفوائد. منها: أن القلب صلاحه  وفلاحه وسعادته بالإنابة إلى الله تعالى في المحبة وامتلاء القلب من ذكره  والثناء عليه.* 
*وأعظم ما يحصل به هذا المقصود الصلاة، التي حقيقتها أنها صلة بين العبد وبين ربه.* 
*ومنها: أن فيها من حقائق الإيمان ومعارف الإيقان ما أوجب أن يفرضها  الله على عباده كل يوم وليلة. ومن المعلوم أن صلاة الخوف لا تحصل فيها هذه  المقاصد الحميدة بسبب اشتغال القلب والبدن والخوف فأمر بجبرها بالذكر  بعدها.* 
*ومنها: أن الخوف يوجب من قلق القلب وخوفه ما هو مظنة لضعفه، وإذا ضعف  القلب ضعف البدن عن مقاومة العدو، والذكر لله والإكثار منه من أعظم مقويات  القلب.* 
*   < 1-199 >  * *ومنها: أن الذكر لله تعالى مع الصبر والثبات سبب للفلاح والظفر بالأعداء، كما قال تعالى:       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ       فأمر بالإكثار منه في هذه الحال إلى غير ذلك من الحِكَم.* 
*وقوله: ( فَإِذَا اطْمَأْنَنْتُمْ فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاة ) أي: إذا  أمنتم من الخوف واطمأنت قلوبكم وأبدانكم فأتموا صلاتكم على الوجه الأكمل  ظاهرا وباطنا، بأركانها وشروطها وخشوعها وسائر مكملاتها.* 
* ( إِنَّ الصَّلاةَ كَانَتْ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ كِتَابًا مَوْقُوتًا )  أي: مفروضا في وقته، فدل ذلك على فرضيتها، وأن لها وقتا لا تصح إلا به،  وهو هذه الأوقات التي قد تقررت عند المسلمين صغيرهم وكبيرهم، عالمهم  وجاهلهم، وأخذوا ذلك عن نبيهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بقوله: "صلوا كما  رأيتموني أصلي" ودل قوله: ( عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) على أن الصلاة ميزان  الإيمان وعلى حسب إيمان العبد تكون صلاته وتتم وتكمل، ويدل ذلك على أن  الكفار وإن كانوا ملتزمين لأحكام المسلمين كأهل الذمة - أنهم لا يخاطبون  بفروع الدين كالصلاة، ولا يؤمرون بها، بل ولا تصح منهم ما داموا على كفرهم،  وإن كانوا يعاقبون عليها وعلى سائر الأحكام في الآخرة.* 
*   وَلا تَهِنُوا فِي ابْتِغَاءِ الْقَوْمِ إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ  فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا  لا يَرْجُونَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا     (104)   .* 

*أي: لا تضعفوا ولا تكسلوا في ابتغاء عدوكم من الكفار، أي: في جهادهم  والمرابطة على ذلك، فإن وَهَن القلب مستدع لوَهَن البدن، وذلك يضعف عن  مقاومة الأعداء. بل كونوا أقوياء نشيطين في قتالهم.* 
*ثم ذكر ما يقوي قلوب المؤمنين، فذكر شيئين:* 
*الأول: أن ما يصيبكم من الألم والتعب والجراح ونحو ذلك فإنه يصيب  أعداءكم، فليس من المروءة الإنسانية والشهامة الإسلامية أن تكونوا أضعف  منهم، وأنتم وإياهم قد تساويتم فيما يوجب ذلك، لأن العادة الجارية لا يضعف  إلا من توالت عليه الآلام وانتصر عليه الأعداء على الدوام، لا من يدال مرة،  ويدال عليه أخرى.* 
*الأمر الثاني: أنكم ترجون من الله ما لا يرجون، فترجون الفوز بثوابه  والنجاة من عقابه، بل خواص المؤمنين لهم مقاصد عالية وآمال رفيعة من نصر  دين الله، وإقامة شرعه، واتساع دائرة الإسلام، وهداية الضالين، وقمع أعداء  الدين، فهذه الأمور توجب للمؤمن المصدق زيادة القوة، وتضاعف النشاط  والشجاعة التامة؛ لأن من يقاتل ويصبر على نيل عزه الدنيوي إن ناله، ليس كمن  يقاتل لنيل السعادة الدنيوية والأخروية، والفوز برضوان الله وجنته، فسبحان  من فاوت بين العباد وفرق بينهم بعلمه وحكمته، ولهذا قال: ( وَكَانَ  اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا ) كامل العلم كامل الحكمة.* 
*    إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ لِتَحْكُمَ بَيْنَ  النَّاسِ بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا     (105)   . * 

*يخبر تعالى أنه أنزل على عبده ورسوله الكتاب بالحق، أي: محفوظًا في  إنزاله من الشياطين، أن يتطرق إليه منهم باطل، بل نزل بالحق، ومشتملا أيضا  على الحق، فأخباره صدق، وأوامره ونواهيه عدل       وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلا      وأخبر أنه أنزله ليحكم بين الناس.* 
*وفي الآية الأخرى:       وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ        .فيحتمل أن هذه الآية في الحكم بين الناس في مسائل النزاع والاختلاف،  وتلك في تبيين جميع الدين وأصوله وفروعه، ويحتمل أن الآيتين كلتيهما  معناهما واحد، فيكون الحكم بين الناس هنا يشمل الحكم بينهم في الدماء  والأعراض والأموال وسائر الحقوق وفي العقائد وفي جميع مسائل الأحكام.* 
*وقوله: ( بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ ) أي: لا بهواك بل بما علَّمك الله وألهمك، كقوله تعالى:       وَمَا يَنْطِقُ عَنِ الْهَوَى  *  إِنْ هُوَ إِلا وَحْيٌ يُوحَى       وفي هذا دليل على عصمته صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما يُبَلِّغ عن الله من جميع الأحكام   < 1-200 >   وغيرها، وأنه يشترط في الحاكم   العلم والعدل لقوله: ( بِمَا أَرَاكَ اللَّهُ ) ولم يقل: بما رأيت. ورتب  أيضا الحكم بين الناس على معرفة الكتاب، ولما أمر الله بالحكم بين الناس  المتضمن للعدل والقسط نهاه عن الجور والظلم الذي هو ضد العدل فقال: ( وَلا  تَكُنْ لِلْخَائِنِينَ خَصِيمًا ) أي: لا تخاصم عن مَن عرفت خيانته، من مدع  ما ليس له، أو منكرٍ حقا عليه، سواء علم ذلك أو ظنه. ففي هذا دليل على  تحريم الخصومة في باطل، والنيابة عن المبطل في الخصومات الدينية والحقوق  الدنيوية.* 
*ويدل مفهوم الآية على جواز الدخول في نيابة الخصومة لمن لم يعرف منه ظلم. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (96)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(106الى الأية(113)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**   وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     (106)    وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا     (107)    يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلا يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ  مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لا يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا     (108)    هَا أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ مَنْ يَكُونُ  عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلا     (109)    وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ يَجِدِ اللَّهَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     (110)    وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ إِثْمًا فَإِنَّمَا يَكْسِبُهُ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا     (111)    وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ خَطِيئَةً أَوْ إِثْمًا ثُمَّ يَرْمِ بِهِ بَرِيئًا فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا     (112)    وَلَوْلا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَهَمَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ  مِنْهُمْ أَنْ يُضِلُّوكَ وَمَا يُضِلُّونَ إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا  يَضُرُّونَكَ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ تَعْلَمُ وَكَانَ فَضْلُ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا     (113)   .* 

* ( وَاسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ ) مما صدر منك إن صدر.* 
* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا ) أي: يغفر الذنب العظيم لمن  استغفره، وتاب إليه وأناب ويوفقه للعمل الصالح بعد ذلك الموجِب لثوابه  وزوال عقابه.* 
* ( وَلا تُجَادِلْ عَنِ الَّذِينَ يَخْتَانُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ )  "الاختيان" و "الخيانة" بمعنى الجناية والظلم والإثم، وهذا يشمل النهي عن  المجادلة، عن من أذنب وتوجه عليه عقوبة من حد أو تعزير، فإنه لا يجادل عنه  بدفع ما صدر منه من الخيانة، أو بدفع ما ترتب على ذلك من العقوبة الشرعية. (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ مَنْ كَانَ خَوَّانًا أَثِيمًا ) أي: كثير  الخيانة والإثم، وإذا انتفى الحب ثبت ضده وهو البُغْض، وهذا كالتعليل،  للنهي المتقدم.* 
*ثم ذكر عن هؤلاء الخائنين أنهم ( يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَلا  يَسْتَخْفُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَهُوَ مَعَهُمْ إِذْ يُبَيِّتُونَ مَا لا  يَرْضَى مِنَ الْقَوْلِ ) وهذا من ضعف الإيمان، ونقصان اليقين، أن تكون  مخافة الخلق عندهم أعظم من مخافة الله، فيحرصون بالطرق المباحة والمحرمة  على عدم الفضيحة عند الناس، وهم مع ذلك قد بارزوا الله بالعظائم، ولم  يبالوا بنظره واطلاعه عليهم.* 
*وهو معهم بالعلم في جميع أحوالهم، خصوصًا في حال تبييتهم ما لا يرضيه  من القول، من تبرئة الجاني، ورمي البريء بالجناية، والسعي في ذلك للرسول  صلى الله عليه وسلم ليفعل ما بيتوه.* 
*فقد جمعوا بين عدة جنايات، ولم يراقبوا رب الأرض والسماوات، المطلع على  سرائرهم وضمائرهم، ولهذا توعدهم تعالى بقوله: ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِمَا  يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطًا ) أي: قد أحاط بذلك علما، ومع هذا لم يعاجلهم  بالعقوبة بل استأنى بهم، وعرض عليهم التوبة وحذرهم من الإصرار على ذنبهم  الموجب للعقوبة البليغة.* 
* ( هَا أَنْتُمْ هَؤُلاءِ جَادَلْتُمْ عَنْهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا فَمَنْ يُجَادِلُ اللَّهَ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَمْ  مَنْ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلا ) أي: هبكم جادلتم عنهم في هذه الحياة  الدنيا، ودفع عنهم جدالُكم بعض ما تحذرون   من العار والفضيحة عند الخَلْق، فماذا يغني عنهم وينفعهم؟ ومن يجادل الله  عنهم يوم القيامة حين تتوجه عليهم الحجة، وتشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم  وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون؟       يَوْمَئِذٍ يُوَفِّيهِمُ اللَّهُ دِينَهُمُ الْحَقَّ وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ الْمُبِينُ      .* 
*فمن يجادل عنهم من يعلم السر وأخفى ومن أقام عليهم من الشهود ما لا يمكن معه الإنكار؟ وفي هذه الآية إرشاد   إلى المقابلة بين ما يتوهم من مصالح الدنيا المترتبة على ترك أوامر الله  أو فعل مناهيه، وبين ما يفوت من ثواب الآخرة أو يحصل من عقوباتها.* 
*فيقول من أمرته نفسه بترك أمر الله ها أنت تركت أمره كسلا وتفريطا فما  النفع الذي انتفعت به؟ وماذا فاتك من ثواب الآخرة؟ وماذا ترتب على هذا  الترك من الشقاء والحرمان والخيبة والخسران؟* 
*وكذلك إذا دعته نفسه إلى ما تشتهيه من الشهوات المحرمة قال لها: هبك  فعلت ما اشتهيت فإن لذته تنقضي ويعقبها من الهموم والغموم والحسرات، وفوات  الثواب وحصول العقاب - ما بعضه يكفي العاقل في الإحجام عنها. وهذا من أعظم  ما ينفع العبدَ تدبرُه، وهو خاصة العقل الحقيقي. بخلاف الذي  يدعي العقل، وليس كذلك، فإنه بجهله وظلمه يؤثر اللذة الحاضرة والراحة الراهنة، ولو ترتب عليها ما ترتب. والله المستعان.* 
*ثم قال تعالى: ( وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا أَوْ يَظْلِمْ نَفْسَهُ ثُمَّ  يَسْتَغْفِرِ اللَّهَ يَجِدِ اللَّهَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا ) أي: من تجرأ على  المعاصي واقتحم على الإثم ثم استغفر الله استغفارا تاما يستلزم الإقرار  بالذنب والندم عليه والإقلاع والعزم على أن لا يعود. فهذا قد وعده من لا  يخلف الميعاد بالمغفرة والرحمة.* 
*فيغفر له ما صدر منه من الذنب، ويزيل عنه ما ترتب عليه من النقص  والعيب، ويعيد إليه ما تقدم من الأعمال الصالحة، ويوفقه فيما يستقبله من  عمره، ولا يجعل ذنبه حائلا عن توفيقه، لأنه قد غفره، وإذا غفره غفر ما  يترتب عليه.* 
*واعلم أن عمل السوء عند الإطلاق يشمل سائر المعاصي، الصغيرة والكبيرة،  وسمي "سوءًا" لكونه يسوء عامله بعقوبته، ولكونه في نفسه سيئًا غير حسن.* 
* وكذلك ظلم النفس عند الإطلاق يشمل ظلمها بالشرك فما دونه. ولكن   < 1-201 >    عند اقتران أحدهما بالآخر قد يفسر كل واحد منهما بما يناسبه، فيفسر عمل  السوء هنا بالظلم الذي يسوء الناس، وهو ظلمهم في دمائهم وأموالهم وأعراضهم. * 
*ويفسر ظلم النفس بالظلم والمعاصي التي بين الله وبين عبده، وسمي ظلم  النفس "ظلما" لأن نفس العبد ليست ملكا له يتصرف فيها بما يشاء، وإنما هي  ملك لله تعالى قد جعلها أمانة عند العبد وأمره أن يقيمها على طريق العدل،  بإلزامها للصراط المستقيم علمًا وعملا فيسعى في تعليمها ما أمر به ويسعى في  العمل بما يجب، فسعيه في غير هذا الطريق ظلم لنفسه وخيانة وعدول بها عن  العدل، الذي ضده الجور والظلم.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ إِثْمًا فَإِنَّمَا يَكْسِبُهُ عَلَى  نَفْسِهِ ) وهذا يشمل كل ما يؤثم من صغير وكبير، فمن كسب سيئة فإن عقوبتها  الدنيوية والأخروية على نفسه، لا تتعداها إلى غيرها، كما قال تعالى:       وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى       لكن إذا ظهرت السيئات فلم تنكر عمت عقوبتها وشمل إثمها، فلا تخرج أيضا عن  حكم هذه الآية الكريمة، لأن من ترك الإنكار الواجب فقد كسب سيئة.* 
*وفي هذا بيان عدل الله وحكمته، أنه لا يعاقب أحدا بذنب أحد، ولا يعاقب  أحدا أكثر من العقوبة الناشئة عن ذنبه، ولهذا قال: ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا ) أي: له العلم الكامل والحكمة التامة.* 
*ومن علمه وحكمته أنه يعلم الذنب وما صدر منه، والسبب الداعي لفعله،  والعقوبة المترتبة على فعله، ويعلم حالة المذنب، أنه إن صدر منه الذنب  بغلبة دواعي نفسه الأمارة بالسوء مع إنابته إلى ربه في كثير من أوقاته، أنه  سيغفر له ويوفقه للتوبة.* 
*وإن صدر منه بتجرئه على المحارم استخفافا بنظر ربه، وتهاونا بعقابه، فإن هذا بعيد من المغفرة بعيد من التوفيق للتوبة.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَمَنْ يَكْسِبْ خَطِيئَةً ) أي: ذنبا كبيرا ( أَوْ إِثْمًا )  ما دون ذلك. ( ثُمَّ يَرْمِ بِهِ ) أي: يتهم بذنبه ( بَرِيئًا ) من ذلك  الذنب، وإن كان مذنبا. ( فَقَدِ احْتَمَلَ بُهْتَانًا وَإِثْمًا مُبِينًا )  أي: فقد حمل فوق ظهره بهتا للبريء وإثمًا ظاهرًا بينًا، وهذا يدل على أن  ذلك من كبائر الذنوب وموبقاتها، فإنه قد جمع عدة مفاسد: كسب الخطيئة  والإثم، ثم رَمْي مَن لم يفعلها بفعلها، ثم الكذب الشنيع بتبرئة نفسه  واتهام البريء، ثم ما يترتب على ذلك من العقوبة الدنيوية، تندفع عمن وجبت  عليه، وتقام على من لا يستحقها.* 
*ثم ما يترتب على ذلك أيضا من كلام الناس في البريء إلى غير ذلك من المفاسد التي نسأل الله العافية منها ومن كل شر.* 
*ثم ذكر منته على رسوله بحفظه وعصمته ممن أراد أن يضله فقال: ( وَلَوْلا  فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ وَرَحْمَتُهُ لَهَمَّتْ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ  يُضِلُّوكَ ) وذلك أن هذه الآيات الكريمات قد ذكر المفسرون أن سبب نزولها:  أن أهل بيت سرقوا في المدينة، فلما اطلع على سرقتهم خافوا الفضيحة، وأخذوا  سرقتهم فرموها ببيت من هو بريء من ذلك.* 
*واستعان السارق بقومه أن يأتوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ويطلبوا  منه أن يبرئ صاحبهم على رءوس الناس، وقالوا: إنه لم يسرق وإنما الذي سرق من  وجدت السرقة ببيته وهو البريء. فهَمَّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن  يبرئ صاحبهم، فأنزل الله هذه الآيات تذكيرا وتبيينا لتلك الواقعة وتحذيرا  للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من المخاصمة عن الخائنين، فإن المخاصمة عن  المبطل من الضلال، فإن الضلال نوعان:* 
*ضلال في العلم، وهو الجهل بالحق. وضلال في العمل، وهو العمل بغير ما  يجب. فحفظ الله رسوله عن هذا النوع من الضلال [كما حفظه عن الضلال في  الأعمال] .* 
*وأخبر أن كيدهم ومكرهم يعود على أنفسهم، كحالة كل ماكر، فقال: ( وَمَا  يُضِلُّونَ إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ) لكون ذلك المكر وذلك التحيل لم يحصل لهم  فيه مقصودهم، ولم يحصل لهم  إلا الخيبة والحرمان والإثم والخسران. وهذه  نعمة كبيرة على رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم تتضمن النعمة بالعمل، وهو التوفيق لفعل ما يجب، والعصمة له عن كل محرم.* 
*ثم ذكر نعمته عليه بالعلم فقال: ( وَأَنزلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ  الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ ) أي: أنزل عليك هذا القرآن العظيم والذكر الحكيم  الذي فيه تبيان كل شيء وعلم الأولين والآخِرين.* 
*والحكمة: إما السُّنَّة التي قد قال فيها بعض السلف: إن السُّنَّة تنزل عليه كما ينزل القرآن.* 
*وإما معرفة أسرار الشريعة الزائدة على معرفة أحكامها، وتنزيل الأشياء منازلها وترتيب كل شيء بحسبه.* 
* ( وَعَلَّمَكَ مَا لَمْ تَكُنْ تَعْلَمُ ) وهذا يشمل جميع ما علمه  الله تعالى. فإنه صلى الله عليه وسلم كما وصفه الله قبل النبوة بقوله:       مَا كُنْتَ تَدْرِي مَا الْكِتَابُ وَلا الإِيمَانُ          وَوَجَدَكَ ضَالا فَهَدَى       .* 
*ثم لم يزل يوحي الله إليه ويعلمه ويكمله حتى ارتقى مقاما من العلم يتعذر وصوله على الأولين والآخرين،   < 1-202 >    فكان أعلم الخلق على الإطلاق، وأجمعهم لصفات الكمال، وأكملهم فيها، ولهذا  قال: ( وَكَانَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكَ عَظِيمًا ) ففضله على الرسول محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم أعظم من فضله على كل مخلوق .* 

*وأجناس الفضل الذي قد فضله الله به لا يمكن استقصاؤها  ولا يتيسر إحصاؤها  . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (97)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(114الى الأية(121)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

** لا  خَيْرَ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِنْ نَجْوَاهُمْ إِلا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ أَوْ  مَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ  ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا (114)  .
*
*أي: لا خير في كثير مما يتناجى به الناس ويتخاطبون، وإذا لم يكن فيه  خير، فإما لا فائدة فيه كفضول الكلام المباح، وإما شر ومضرة محضة كالكلام  المحرم بجميع أنواعه.*
*ثم استثنى تعالى فقال: ( إِلا مَنْ أَمَرَ بِصَدَقَةٍ ) من مال أو علم  أو أي نفع كان، بل لعله يدخل فيه العبادات القاصرة كالتسبيح والتحميد  ونحوه، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: "إن بكل تسبيحة صدقة، وكل تكبيرة  صدقة، وكل تهليلة صدقة، وأمر بالمعروف صدقة، ونهي عن المنكر صدقة، وفي بضع  أحدكم صدقة" الحديث.*
*( أَوْ مَعْرُوفٍ ) وهو الإحسان والطاعة وكل ما عرف في الشرع والعقل  حسنه، وإذا أطلق الأمر بالمعروف من غير أن يقرن بالنهي عن المنكر دخل فيه  النهي عن المنكر، وذلك لأن ترك المنهيات من المعروف، وأيضا لا يتم فعل  الخير إلا بترك الشر. وأما عند الاقتران فيفسر المعروف بفعل المأمور،  والمنكر بترك المنهي.* 
*( أَوْ إِصْلاحٍ بَيْنَ النَّاسِ ) والإصلاح لا يكون إلا بين متنازعين  متخاصمين، والنزاع والخصام والتغاضب يوجب من الشر والفرقة ما لا يمكن حصره،  فلذلك حث الشارع على الإصلاح بين الناس في الدماء والأموال والأعراض، بل  وفي الأديان كما قال تعالى: ( وَاعْتَصِمُوا بِحَبْلِ اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا وَلا تَفَرَّقُوا ) وقال تعالى: ( وَإِنْ  طَائِفَتَانِ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ اقْتَتَلُوا فَأَصْلِحُوا بَيْنَهُمَا  فَإِنْ بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَى الأُخْرَى فَقَاتِلُوا الَّتِي تَبْغِي  حَتَّى تَفِيءَ إِلَى أَمْرِ اللَّهِ ) الآية.*
*وقال تعالى: ( وَالصُّلْحُ خَيْرٌ ) والساعي في الإصلاح بين الناس أفضل من القانت بالصلاة والصيام والصدقة، والمصلح لا بد أن يصلح الله سعيه وعمله.*
*كما أن الساعي في الإفساد لا يصلح الله عمله ولا يتم له مقصوده كما قال تعالى: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ ) .فهذه الأشياء حيثما فعلت فهي خير، كما دل على ذلك الاستثناء.*
*ولكن كمال الأجر وتمامه بحسب النية والإخلاص، ولهذا قال: ( وَمَنْ  يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ ابْتِغَاءَ مَرْضَاتِ اللَّهِ فَسَوْفَ نُؤْتِيهِ أَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا ) فلهذا ينبغي للعبد أن يقصد وجه الله تعالى ويخلص العمل لله في  كل وقت وفي كل جزء من أجزاء الخير، ليحصل له بذلك الأجر العظيم، وليتعود  الإخلاص فيكون من المخلصين، وليتم له الأجر، سواء تم مقصوده أم لا لأن  النية حصلت واقترن بها ما يمكن من العمل.
*
* وَمَنْ  يُشَاقِقِ الرَّسُولَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى  وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى  وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا (115) إِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يَغْفِرُ أَنْ يُشْرَكَ بِهِ وَيَغْفِرُ مَا دُونَ ذَلِكَ  لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا (116)  .
*
*أي: ومن يخالف الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ويعانده فيما جاء به ( مِنْ  بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ الْهُدَى ) بالدلائل القرآنية والبراهين  النبوية.*
*( وَيَتَّبِعْ غَيْرَ سَبِيلِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) وسبيلهم هو طريقهم في  عقائدهم وأعمالهم ( نُوَلِّهِ مَا تَوَلَّى ) أي: نتركه وما اختاره لنفسه،  ونخذله فلا نوفقه للخير، لكونه رأى الحق وعلمه وتركه، فجزاؤه من الله عدلا  أن يبقيه في ضلاله حائرا ويزداد ضلالا إلى ضلاله.*
*كما قال تعالى: ( فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ ) وقال تعالى: ( وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ ) .*
*ويدل مفهومها على أن من لم يشاقق الرسول، ويتبع غير سبيل المؤمنين، بأن  كان قصده وجه الله واتباع رسوله ولزوم جماعة المسلمين، ثم صدر منه من  الذنوب أو الهّم بها ما هو من مقتضيات النفوس، وغلبات الطباع، فإن الله لا  يوليه نفسه وشيطانه بل يتداركه بلطفه، ويمن عليه بحفظه ويعصمه من السوء،  كما قال تعالى عن يوسف عليه السلام: ( كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ ) أي: بسبب إخلاصه صرفنا عنه السوء، وكذلك كل  مخلص، كما يدل عليه عموم التعليل.*
*وقوله: ( وَنُصْلِهِ جَهَنَّمَ ) أي: نعذبه فيها عذابا عظيما. ( وَسَاءَتْ مَصِيرًا ) أي: مرجعا له ومآلا.*
*وهذا الوعيد المرتب   على الشقاق ومخالفة المؤمنين مراتب لا يحصيها إلا الله بحسب حالة الذنب  صغرا وكبرا، فمنه ما يخلد في النار ويوجب جميع الخذلان. ومنه ما هو دون  ذلك، فلعل الآية الثانية كالتفصيل لهذا المطلق.*
*وهو: أن الشرك لا يغفره الله تعالى لتضمنه القدح في رب العالمين وفي  وحدانيته وتسوية المخلوق الذي لا يملك لنفسه ضرا ولا نفعا بمن هو مالك  النفع والضر، الذي ما من نعمة إلا منه، ولا يدفع النقم إلا هو، الذي له  الكمال المطلق من جميع الوجوه، والغنى التام بجميع وجوه الاعتبارات.*
*فمن أعظم الظلم وأبعد الضلال عدم إخلاص العبادة لمن هذا شأنه وعظمته،  وصرف شيء منها للمخلوق الذي ليس له من صفات الكمال شيء، ولا له من صفات  الغنى شيء بل ليس له إلا العدم. عدم الوجود وعدم الكمال وعدم الغنى، والفقر  من جميع الوجوه.*
*وأما ما دون الشرك من الذنوب والمعاصي فهو تحت المشيئة، إن شاء الله  غفره برحمته وحكمته، وإن شاء عذب عليه وعاقب بعدله وحكمته، وقد استدل بهذه  الآية الكريمة على أن إجماع هذه الأمة حجة وأنها معصومة من الخطأ.*
*ووجه ذلك: أن الله توعد من خالف سبيل المؤمنين بالخذلان والنار، و (  سبيل المؤمنين ) مفرد مضاف يشمل سائر ما المؤمنون عليه من العقائد  والأعمال. فإذا اتفقوا على إيجاب شيء أو استحبابه، أو تحريمه أو كراهته، أو  إباحته - فهذا سبيلهم، فمن خالفهم في شيء من ذلك بعد انعقاد إجماعهم عليه،  فقد اتبع غير سبيلهم. ويدل على ذلك قوله تعالى: ( كُنْتُمْ خَيْرَ أُمَّةٍ أُخْرِجَتْ لِلنَّاسِ تَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَتَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ ) .*
*ووجه الدلالة منها: أن الله تعالى أخبر أن المؤمنين من هذه الأمة لا  يأمرون إلا بالمعروف، فإذا اتفقوا على إيجاب شيء أو استحبابه فهو مما أمروا  به، فيتعين بنص الآية أن يكون معروفا ولا شيء بعد المعروف غير المنكر،  وكذلك إذا اتفقوا على النهي عن شيء فهو مما نهوا عنه فلا يكون إلا منكرا،  ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: ( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ )  فأخبر تعالى أن هذه الأمة جعلها الله وسطا أي: عدلا خيارا ليكونوا شهداء  على الناس أي: في كل شيء، فإذا شهدوا على حكم بأن الله أمر به أو نهى عنه  أو أباحه، فإن شهادتهم معصومة لكونهم عالمين بما شهدوا به عادلين في  شهادتهم، فلو كان الأمر بخلاف ذلك لم يكونوا عادلين في شهادتهم ولا عالمين  بها.*
*ومثل ذلك قوله تعالى: ( فَإِنْ تَنَازَعْتُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ فَرُدُّوهُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ )  يفهم منها أن ما لم يتنازعوا فيه بل اتفقوا عليه أنهم غير مأمورين برده  إلى الكتاب والسنة، وذلك لا يكون إلا موافقا للكتاب والسنة فلا يكون  مخالفا.
*
*فهذه الأدلة ونحوها تفيد القطع أن إجماع هذه الأمة حجة قاطعة، ولهذا بيَّن الله قبح ضلال المشركين بقوله: 
*
* إِنْ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلا إِنَاثًا وَإِنْ يَدْعُونَ إِلا شَيْطَانًا مَرِيدًا (117) لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَقَالَ لأَتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا (118) وَلأُضِلَّنَّهُ  مْ  وَلأُمَنِّيَنَّ  هُمْ وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأَنْعَامِ  وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ  الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا  مُبِينًا (119) يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلا غُرُورًا (120) أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا (121)  .
*
*أي: ما يدعو هؤلاء المشركون من دون الله إلا إناثا، أي: أوثانا وأصناما  مسميات بأسماء الإناث كـ "العزى" و "مناة" ونحوهما، ومن المعلوم أن الاسم  دال على المسمى. فإذا كانت أسماؤها أسماء مؤنثة ناقصة، دل ذلك على نقص  المسميات بتلك الأسماء، وفقدها لصفات الكمال، كما أخبر الله تعالى في غير  موضع من كتابه، أنها لا تخلق ولا ترزق ولا تدفع عن عابديها بل ولا عن  نفسها؛ نفعا ولا ضرا ولا تنصر أنفسها ممن يريدها بسوء، وليس لها أسماع ولا  أبصار ولا أفئدة، فكيف يُعبد من هذا وصفه ويترك الإخلاص لمن له الأسماء  الحسنى والصفات العليا والحمد والكمال، والمجد والجلال، والعز والجمال،  والرحمة والبر والإحسان، والانفراد بالخلق والتدبير، والحكمة العظيمة في  الأمر والتقدير؟" هل هذا إلا من أقبح القبيح الدال على نقص صاحبه، وبلوغه  من الخسة والدناءة أدنى ما يتصوره متصور، أو يصفه واصف؟"*
*ومع ذلك   فعبادتهم إنما صورتها فقط لهذه الأوثان الناقصة. وبالحقيقة ما عبدوا غير  الشيطان الذي هو عدوهم الذي يريد إهلاكهم ويسعى في ذلك بكل ما يقدر عليه،  الذي هو في غاية البعد من الله، لعنه الله وأبعده عن رحمته، فكما أبعده  الله من رحمته يسعى في إبعاد العباد عن رحمة الله. ( إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ )  ولهذا أخبر الله عن سعيه في إغواء العباد، وتزيين الشر لهم والفساد وأنه  قال لربه مقسما: ( لأتَّخِذَنَّ مِنْ عِبَادِكَ نَصِيبًا مَفْرُوضًا ) أي:  مقدرا. علم اللعين أنه لا يقدر على إغواء جميع عباد الله، وأن عباد الله  المخلصين ليس له عليهم سلطان، وإنما سلطانه على من تولاه، وآثر طاعته على  طاعة مولاه.*
*وأقسم في موضع آخر ليغوينهم ( لأُغْوِيَنَّهُم  ْ أَجْمَعِينَ * إِلا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ ) فهذا الذي ظنه الخبيث وجزم به، أخبر الله تعالى بوقوعه بقوله: ( وَلَقَدْ صَدَّقَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِبْلِيسُ ظَنَّهُ فَاتَّبَعُوهُ إِلا فَرِيقًا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) .*
*وهذا النصيب المفروض الذي أقسم لله إنه يتخذهم   ذكر ما يريد بهم وما يقصده لهم بقوله: ( وَلأضِلَّنَّهُم  ْ ) أي: عن الصراط المستقيم ضلالا في العلم، وضلالا في العمل.*
*( وَلأمَنِّيَنَّه  ُمْ ) أي: مع الإضلال، لأمنينهم أن ينالوا ما ناله  المهتدون. وهذا هو الغرور بعينه، فلم يقتصر على مجرد إضلالهم حتى زين لهم  ما هم فيه من الضلال. وهذا زيادة شر إلى شرهم حيث عملوا أعمال أهل النار  الموجبة للعقوبة وحسبوا أنها موجبة للجنة، واعتبر ذلك باليهود والنصارى  ونحوهم فإنهم كما حكى الله عنهم، ( وَقَالُوا لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ ) ( كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ عَمَلَهُمْ )  قُلْ هَلْ نُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِالأَخْسَرِينَ أَعْمَالا * الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ يُحْسِنُونَ صُنْعًا  .*
*وقال تعالى عن المنافقين إنهم يقولون يوم القيامة للمؤمنين:  أَلَمْ  نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى وَلَكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنْتُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ  وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَارْتَبْتُمْ وَغَرَّتْكُمُ الأَمَانِيُّ حَتَّى جَاءَ  أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَغَرَّكُمْ بِاللَّهِ الْغَرُورُ  .*
*وقوله: ( وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُبَتِّكُنّ  َ آذَانَ الأنْعَامِ ) أي:  بتقطيع آذانها، وذلك كالبحيرة والسائبة والوصيلة والحام فنبه ببعض ذلك على  جميعه، وهذا نوع من الإضلال يقتضي تحريم ما أحل الله أو تحليل ما حرم الله،  ويلتحق بذلك من الاعتقادات الفاسدة والأحكام الجائرة ما هو من أكبر  الإضلال. ( وَلآمُرَنَّهُمْ فَلَيُغَيِّرُنّ  َ خَلْقَ اللَّهِ ) وهذا يتناول  تغيير الخلقة الظاهرة بالوشم، والوشر والنمص والتفلج للحسن، ونحو ذلك مما  أغواهم به الشيطان فغيروا خلقة الرحمن.*
*وذلك يتضمن التسخط من خلقته والقدح في حكمته، واعتقاد أن ما يصنعون  بأيديهم أحسن من خلقة الرحمن، وعدم الرضا بتقديره وتدبيره، ويتناول أيضا  تغيير الخلقة الباطنة، فإن الله تعالى خلق عباده حنفاء مفطورين على قبول  الحق وإيثاره، فجاءتهم الشياطين فاجتالتهم عن هذا الخلق الجميل، وزينت لهم  الشر والشرك والكفر والفسوق والعصيان.*
*فإن كل مولود يولد على الفطرة ولكن أبواه يهوِّدانه أو ينصِّرانه أو  يمجِّسانه، ونحو ذلك مما يغيرون به ما فطر الله عليه العباد من توحيده وحبه  ومعرفته. فافترستهم الشياطين في هذا الموضع افتراس السبع والذئاب للغنم  المنفردة. لولا لطف الله وكرمه بعباده المخلصين لجرى عليهم ما جرى على  هؤلاء المفتونين، وهذا الذي جرى عليهم من توليهم عن ربهم وفاطرهم   وتوليهم لعدوهم المريد لهم الشر من كل وجه، فخسروا الدنيا والآخرة، ورجعوا  بالخيبة والصفقة الخاسرة، ولهذا قال: ( وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ  وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا ) وأي خسار  أبين وأعظم ممن خسر دينه ودنياه وأوبقته معاصيه وخطاياه؟!! فحصل له الشقاء  الأبدي، وفاته النعيم السرمدي.*
*كما أن من تولى مولاه وآثر رضاه، ربح كل الربح، وأفلح كل الفلاح، وفاز  بسعادة الدارين، وأصبح قرير العين، فلا مانع لما أعطيت، ولا معطي لما منعت،  اللهم تولنا فيمن توليت، وعافنا فيمن عافيت.*
*ثم قال: ( يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ ) أي: يعد الشيطان من يسعى في إضلالهم، والوعد يشمل حتى الوعيد كما قال تعالى:  الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ  فإنه يعدهم إذا أنفقوا في سبيل الله افتقروا، ويخوفهم إذا جاهدوا بالقتل وغيره، كما قال تعالى:  إِنَّمَا ذَلِكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ يُخَوِّفُ أَوْلِيَاءَهُ   الآية. ويخوفهم عند إيثار مرضاة الله بكل ما يمكن وما لا يمكن مما يدخله  في عقولهم حتى يكسلوا عن فعل الخير، وكذلك يمنيهم الأماني الباطلة التي هي  عند التحقيق كالسراب الذي لا حقيقة له، ولهذا قال: ( وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ  الشَّيْطَانُ إِلا غُرُورًا * أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ ) أي: من  انقاد للشيطان وأعرض عن ربه، وصار من أتباع إبليس وحزبه، مستقرهم النار. (  وَلا يَجِدُونَ عَنْهَا مَحِيصًا ) أي: مخلصا ولا ملجأ بل هم خالدون فيها  أبد الآباد.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (98)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(122الى الأية(127)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**ولما بين مآل الأشقياء أولياء الشيطان ذكر مآل السعداء أوليائه فقال:  وَالَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا  وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلا (122)  . . 
*
*
**أي: ( آمَنُوا ) بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر، والقَدَر  خيره وشره على الوجه الذي أمروا به علما وتصديقا وإقرارا. ( وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ ) الناشئة عن الإيمان؟* 
*وهذا يشمل سائر المأمورات من واجب ومستحب، الذي على القلب، والذي على  اللسان، والذي على بقية الجوارح. كل له من الثواب المرتب على ذلك بحسب حاله  ومقامه، وتكميله للإيمان والعمل الصالح.* 
*ويفوته ما رتب على ذلك بحسب ما أخل به من الإيمان والعمل، وذلك بحسب ما  علم من حكمة الله ورحمته، وكذلك وعده الصادق الذي يعرف من تتبع كتاب الله  وسنة رسوله.* 
*ولهذا ذكر الثواب المرتب على ذلك بقوله: ( سَنُدْخِلُهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ  تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ ) فيها ما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت،  ولا خطر على قلب بشر، من أنواع المآكل والمشارب اللذيذة، والمناظر العجيبة،  والأزواج الحسنة، والقصور، والغرف المزخرفة، والأشجار المتدلية، والفواكه  المستغربة، والأصوات الشجية، والنعم السابغة، وتزاور الإخوان، وتذكرهم ما  كان منهم في رياض الجنان، وأعلى من ذلك كله وأجلّ رضوان الله عليهم وتمتع  الأرواح بقربه، والعيون برؤيته، والأسماع بخطابه الذي ينسيهم كل نعيم  وسرور، ولولا الثبات من الله لهم لطاروا وماتوا من الفرح والحبور، فلله ما  أحلى ذلك النعيم وما أعلى ما أنالهم الرب الكريم، وماذا حصل لهم من كل خير  وبهجة لا يصفه الواصفون، وتمام ذلك وكماله الخلود الدائم في تلك المنازل  العاليات، ولهذا قال: ( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا  وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلا ) .* 
*فصدق الله العظيم الذي بلغ قولُه وحديثُه في الصدق أعلى ما يكون، ولهذا  لما كان كلامه صدقا وخبره حقا، كان ما يدل عليه مطابقةً وتضمنًا وملازمةً  كل ذلك مراد من كلامه، وكذلك كلام رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لكونه لا يخبر  إلا بأمره ولا ينطق إلا عن وحيه.* 
*لَيْسَ  بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ مَنْ يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا  يُجْزَ بِهِ وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا (123) وَمَنْ  يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ  فَأُولَئِكَ يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيرًا (124)  . 
*
*أي: ( لَيْسَ ) الأمر والنجاة والتزكية ( بِأَمَانِيِّكُم  ْ وَلا  أَمَانِيِّ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ ) والأماني: أحاديث النفس المجردة عن العمل،  المقترن بها دعوى مجردة لو عورضت بمثلها لكانت من جنسها. وهذا عامّ في كل  أمر، فكيف بأمر الإيمان والسعادة الأبدية؟!* 
*فإن أماني أهل الكتاب قد أخبر الله بها أنهم قالوا:  لَنْ يَدْخُلَ الْجَنَّةَ إِلا مَنْ كَانَ هُودًا أَوْ نَصَارَى تِلْكَ أَمَانِيُّهُمْ  وغيرهم ممن ليس ينتسب لكتاب ولا رسول من باب أولى وأحرى.* 
*وكذلك أدخل الله في ذلك من ينتسب إلى الإسلام لكمال العدل والإنصاف، فإن  مجرد الانتساب إلى أي دين كان، لا يفيد شيئا إن لم يأت الإنسان ببرهان على  صحة دعواه، فالأعمال تصدق الدعوى أو تكذبها ولهذا قال تعالى: ( مَنْ  يَعْمَلْ سُوءًا يُجْزَ بِهِ ) وهذا شامل لجميع العاملين، لأن السوء شامل  لأي ذنب كان  من صغائر الذنوب وكبائرها، وشامل أيضا لكل جزاء قليل أو كثير، دنيوي أو أخروي.* 
*والناس في هذا المقام درجات لا يعلمها إلا الله، فمستقل ومستكثر، فمن  كان عمله كله سوءا وذلك لا يكون إلا كافرا. فإذا مات من دون توبة جوزي  بالخلود في العذاب الأليم.* 
*ومن كان عمله صالحا، وهو مستقيم في غالب أحواله، وإنما يصدر منه بعض  الأحيان بعض الذنوب الصغار فما يصيبه من الهم والغم والأذى و [بعض]   الآلام في بدنه أو قلبه أو حبيبه أو ماله ونحو ذلك - فإنها مكفرات للذنوب،  وهي مما يجزى به على عمله، قيضها الله لطفا بعباده، وبين هذين الحالين  مراتب كثيرة.* 
*وهذا الجزاء على عمل السوء العام مخصوص في غير التائبين، فإن التائب من الذنب كمن لا ذنب له، كما دلت على ذلك النصوص.* 
*وقوله: ( وَلا يَجِدْ لَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا )  لإزالة بعض ما لعله يتوهم أن من استحق المجازاة على عمله قد يكون له ولي  أو ناصر أو شافع يدفع عنه ما استحقه، فأخبر تعالى بانتفاء ذلك، فليس له ولي  يحصل له المطلوب، ولا نصير يدفع عنه المرهوب، إلا ربه ومليكه.* 
*( وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ ) دخل في ذلك سائر الأعمال  القلبية والبدنية، ودخل أيضا كل عامل من إنس أو جن، صغير أو كبير، ذكر أو  أنثى. ولهذا قال: ( مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ ) وهذا شرط  لجميع الأعمال، لا تكون صالحة ولا تقبل ولا يترتب عليها الثواب ولا يندفع  بها العقاب إلا بالإيمان.* 
*فالأعمال بدون الإيمان كأغصان شجرة قطع أصلها وكبناء بني على موج الماء،  فالإيمان هو الأصل والأساس والقاعدة التي يبنى عليه كل شيء، وهذا القيد  ينبغي التفطن له في كل عمل أطلق، فإنه مقيد به.* 
*( فَأُولَئِكَ ) أي: الذين جمعوا بين الإيمان والعمل الصالح ( يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ ) المشتملة  على ما تشتهي الأنفس وتلذ الأعين ( وَلا يُظْلَمُونَ نَقِيرًا ) أي: لا  قليلا ولا كثيرا مما عملوه من الخير، بل يجدونه كاملا موفرا، مضاعفا أضعافا  كثيرة.* 
* وَمَنْ  أَحْسَنُ دِينًا مِمَّنْ أَسْلَمَ وَجْهَهُ لِلَّهِ وَهُوَ مُحْسِنٌ  وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  خَلِيلا (125)  . 
*
*أي: لا أحد أحسن من دين من جمع بين الإخلاص للمعبود، وهو إسلام الوجه  لله الدال على استسلام القلب وتوجهه وإنابته وإخلاصه، وتوجه الوجه وسائر  الأعضاء لله.* 
*( وَهُوَ ) مع هذا الإخلاص والاستسلام ( مُحْسِنٌ ) أي: متبع لشريعة  الله التي أرسل بها رسله، وأنزل كتبه، وجعلها طريقا لخواص خلقه وأتباعهم.* 
*( وَاتَّبَعَ مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ) أي: دينه وشرعه ( حَنِيفًا ) أي:  مائلا عن الشرك إلى التوحيد، وعن التوجه للخلق إلى الإقبال على الخالق، (  وَاتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ خَلِيلا ) والخُلة أعلى أنواع المحبة،  وهذه المرتبة حصلت للخليلين محمد وإبراهيم عليهما الصلاة والسلام، وأما  المحبة من الله فهي لعموم المؤمنين، وإنما اتخذ الله إبراهيم خليلا لأنه  وفَّى بما أُمر به وقام بما ابْتُلي به، فجعله الله إماما للناس، واتخذه  خليلا ونوه بذكره في العالمين.* 
* وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ مُحِيطًا (126)  . 
*
*وهذه الآية الكريمة فيها بيان إحاطة الله تعالى بجميع الأشياء، فأخبر أن  له ( مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأرْضِ ) أي: الجميع ملكه وعبيده،  فهم المملوكون وهو المالك المتفرد بتدبيرهم، وقد أحاط علمه بجميع  المعلومات، وبصره بجميع المبصرات، وسمعه بجميع المسموعات، ونفذت مشيئته  وقدرته بجميع الموجودات، ووسعت رحمته أهل الأرض والسماوات، وقهر بعزه وقهره  كل مخلوق، ودانت له جميع الأشياء.* 
*وَيَسْتَفْتُونَ  كَ  فِي النِّسَاءِ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ وَمَا يُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ اللاتِي لا  تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنْكِحُوهُنَّ  وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الْوِلْدَانِ وَأَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلْيَتَامَى  بِالْقِسْطِ وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِهِ  عَلِيمًا (127)  . 
*
*الاستفتاء: طلب السائل من المسئول بيان الحكم الشرعي في ذلك المسئول  عنه. فأخبر عن المؤمنين أنهم يستفتون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم في حكم  النساء المتعلق بهم، فتولى الله هذه الفتوى بنفسه فقال: ( قُلِ اللَّهُ  يُفْتِيكُمْ فِيهِنَّ ) فاعملوا على ما أفتاكم به في جميع شئون النساء، من  القيام بحقوقهن وترك ظلمهن عموما وخصوصا.* 
*وهذا أمر عام يشمل جميع ما شرع الله أمرا ونهيا في حق النساء الزوجات  وغيرهن، الصغار والكبار، ثم خص -بعد التعميم- الوصية بالضعاف من اليتامى  والولدان اهتماما بهم وزجرا عن التفريط في حقوقهم فقال: ( وَمَا يُتْلَى  عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ فِي يَتَامَى النِّسَاءِ ) أي: ويفتيكم أيضا بما  يتلى عليكم في الكتاب في شأن اليتامى من النساء. ( اللاتِي لا  تُؤْتُونَهُنَّ مَا كُتِبَ لَهُنَّ ) وهذا إخبار عن الحالة الموجودة  الواقعة في ذلك الوقت، فإن اليتيمة إذا كانت تحت ولاية الرجل بخسها حقها  وظلمها، إما بأكل مالها الذي لها أو بعضه، أو منعها من التزوج لينتفع  بمالها، خوفا من استخراجه من يده إنْ زوَّجها، أو يأخذ من مهرها الذي تتزوج  به بشرط أو غيره، هذا إذا كان راغبا عنها، أو يرغب فيها وهي ذات جمال ومال  ولا يقسط في مهرها، بل يعطيها دون ما تستحق، فكل هذا ظلم يدخل تحت هذا  النص ولهذا قال: ( وَتَرْغَبُونَ أَنْ تَنْكِحُوهُنَّ ) أي: ترغبون عن  نكاحهن أو في نكاحهن كما ذكرنا تمثيله.* 
*( وَالْمُسْتَضْعَ  فِينَ مِنَ الْوِلْدَان ) أي: ويفتيكم في المستضعفين  من الولدان الصغار، أن تعطوهم حقهم من الميراث وغيره وأن لا تستولوا على  أموالهم على وجه الظلم والاستبداد. ( وَأَنْ تَقُومُوا لِلْيَتَامَى  بِالْقِسْطِ ) أي: بالعدل التام، وهذا يشمل القيام عليهم بإلزامهم أمر الله  وما أوجبه على عباده، فيكون الأولياء مكلفين بذلك، يلزمونهم بما أوجبه  الله.* 
*ويشمل القيام عليهم في مصالحهم الدنيوية بتنمية أموالهم وطلب الأحظ لهم  فيها، وأن لا يقربوها إلا بالتي هي أحسن، وكذلك لا يحابون فيهم صديقا ولا  غيره، في تزوج وغيره، على وجه الهضم لحقوقهم. وهذا من رحمته تعالى بعباده،  حيث حثّ غاية الحث على القيام بمصالح من لا يقوم بمصلحة نفسه لضعفه وفقد  أبيه.* 
*ثم حثّ على الإحسان عموما فقال: ( وَمَا تَفْعَلُوا مِنْ خَيْرٍ )  لليتامى ولغيرهم سواء كان الخير متعديا أو لازما ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  بِهِ عَلِيمًا ) أي: قد أحاط علمه بعمل العاملين للخير، قلة وكثرة، حسنا  وضده، فيجازي كُلا بحسب عمله. 

**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (99)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(128الى الأية(134)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

  وَإِنِ امْرَأَةٌ خَافَتْ مِنْ بَعْلِهَا نُشُوزًا أَوْ إِعْرَاضًا فَلا  جُنَاحَ عَلَيْهِمَا أَنْ يُصْلِحَا بَيْنَهُمَا صُلْحًا وَالصُّلْحُ  خَيْرٌ وَأُحْضِرَتِ الأَنْفُسُ الشُّحَّ وَإِنْ تُحْسِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا     (128)   . 

  أي: إذا خافت المرأة نشوز زوجها أي: ترفعه عنها وعدم رغبته فيها  وإعراضه عنها، فالأحسن في هذه الحالة أن يصلحا بينهما صلحا بأن تسمح المرأة  عن بعض حقوقها اللازمة لزوجها على وجه تبقى مع زوجها، إما أن ترضى بأقل من  الواجب لها من النفقة أو الكسوة أو المسكن، أو القسم بأن تسقط حقها منه،  أو تهب يومها وليلتها لزوجها أو لضرتها. 
  فإذا اتفقا على هذه الحالة فلا جناح ولا بأس عليهما فيها، لا عليها ولا  على الزوج، فيجوز حينئذ لزوجها البقاء معها على هذه الحال، وهي خير من  الفرقة، ولهذا قال: ( وَالصُّلْحُ خَيْرٌ ) . 
   < 1-207 >   ويؤخذ  من عموم هذا اللفظ والمعنى أن الصلح بين مَن بينهما حق أو منازعة في جميع  الأشياء أنه خير من استقصاء كل منهما على كل حقه، لما فيها من الإصلاح  وبقاء الألفة والاتصاف بصفة السماح. 
  وهو جائز في جميع الأشياء إلا إذا أحلّ حراما أو حرّم حلالا فإنه لا يكون صلحا وإنما يكون جورا. 
   واعلم أن كل حكم من الأحكام لا يتم ولا يكمل إلا بوجود مقتضيه وانتفاء  موانعه، فمن ذلك هذا الحكم الكبير الذي هو الصلح، فذكر تعالى المقتضي لذلك  ونبه على أنه خير، والخير كل عاقل يطلبه ويرغب فيه، فإن كان -مع ذلك- قد  أمر الله به وحثّ عليه ازداد المؤمن طلبا له ورغبة فيه. 
  وذكر المانع بقوله: ( وَأُحْضِرَتِ الأنْفُسُ الشُّحّ ) أي: جبلت  النفوس على الشح، وهو: عدم الرغبة في بذل ما على الإنسان، والحرص على الحق  الذي له، فالنفوس مجبولة على ذلك طبعا، أي: فينبغي لكم أن تحرصوا على قلع  هذا الخُلُق الدنيء من نفوسكم، وتستبدلوا به ضده وهو السماحة، وهو بذل الحق  الذي عليك؛ والاقتناع ببعض الحق الذي لك. 
  فمتى وفق الإنسان لهذا الخُلُق الحسن سهل حينئذ عليه الصلح بينه وبين  خصمه ومعامله، وتسهلت الطريق للوصول إلى المطلوب. بخلاف من لم يجتهد في  إزالة الشح من نفسه، فإنه يعسر عليه الصلح والموافقة، لأنه لا يرضيه إلا  جميع ماله، ولا يرضى أن يؤدي ما عليه، فإن كان خصمه مثله اشتد الأمر. 
  ثم قال: ( وَإِنْ تُحْسِنُوا وَتَتَّقُوا ) أي: تحسنوا في عبادة الخالق  بأن يعبد العبد ربه كأنه يراه فإن لم يكن يراه فإنه يراه، وتحسنوا إلى  المخلوقين بجميع طرق الإحسان، من نفع بمال، أو علم، أو جاه، أو غير ذلك. (  وَتَتَّقُوا ) الله بفعل جميع المأمورات، وترك جميع المحظورات. أو تحسنوا  بفعل المأمور، وتتقوا بترك المحظور ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا ) قد أحاط به علما وخبرا، بظاهره وباطنه، فيحفظه لكم،  ويجازيكم عليه أتم الجزاء. 
   وَلَنْ تَسْتَطِيعُوا أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا بَيْنَ النِّسَاءِ وَلَوْ  حَرَصْتُمْ فَلا تَمِيلُوا كُلَّ الْمَيْلِ فَتَذَرُوهَا كَالْمُعَلَّقَة  ِ  وَإِنْ تُصْلِحُوا وَتَتَّقُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     (129)   . 

  يخبر تعالى: أن الأزواج لا يستطيعون وليس في قدرتهم العدل التام بين  النساء، وذلك لأن العدل يستلزم وجود المحبة على السواء، والداعي على  السواء، والميل في القلب إليهن على السواء، ثم العمل بمقتضى ذلك. وهذا  متعذر غير ممكن، فلذلك عفا الله عما لا يستطاع، ونهى عما هو ممكن بقوله: (  فَلا تَمِيلُوا كُلَّ الْمَيْلِ فَتَذَرُوهَا كَالْمُعَلَّقَة  ِ ) أي: لا  تميلوا ميلا كثيرا بحيث لا تؤدون حقوقهن الواجبة، بل افعلوا ما هو  باستطاعتكم من العدل. 
  فالنفقة والكسوة والقسم ونحوها عليكم أن تعدلوا بينهن فيها، بخلاف الحب  والوطء ونحو ذلك، فإن الزوجة إذا ترك زوجها ما يجب لها، صارت كالمعلقة  التي لا زوج لها فتستريح وتستعد للتزوج، ولا ذات زوج يقوم بحقوقها. 
   ( وَإِنْ تُصْلِحُوا ) ما بينكم وبين زوجاتكم، بإجبار أنفسكم على فعل  ما لا تهواه النفس، احتسابا وقياما بحق الزوجة، وتصلحوا أيضا فيما بينكم  وبين الناس، وتصلحوا أيضا بين الناس فيما تنازعوا فيه، وهذا يستلزم الحث  على كل طريق يوصل إلى الصلح مطلقا كما تقدم. 
   ( وَتَتَّقُوا ) الله بفعل المأمور وترك المحظور، والصبر على المقدور.  ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا ) يغفر ما صدر منكم من الذنوب  والتقصير في الحق الواجب، ويرحمكم كما عطفتم على أزواجكم ورحمتموهن. 
   وَإِنْ يَتَفَرَّقَا يُغْنِ اللَّهُ كُلا مِنْ سَعَتِهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ وَاسِعًا حَكِيمًا     (130)   . 

  هذه الحالة الثالثة بين الزوجين، إذا تعذر الاتفاق فإنه لا بأس  بالفراق، فقال: ( وَإِنْ يَتَفَرَّقَا ) أي: بطلاق أو فسخ أو خلع أو غير  ذلك ( يُغْنِ اللَّهُ كُلا ) من الزوجين ( مِنْ سَعَتِهِ ) أي: من فضله  وإحسانه الواسع الشامل. فيغني الزوج بزوجة خير له منها، ويغنيها من فضله  وإن انقطع نصيبها من زوجها، فإن رزقها على المتكفل بأرزاق جميع الخلق،  القائم بمصالحهم، ولعل الله يرزقها زوجا خيرا منه، ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  وَاسِعًا ) أي: كثير الفضل واسع الرحمة، وصلت رحمته وإحسانه إلى حيث وصل  إليه علمه. 
  ولكنه مع ذلك ( حَكِيمًا ) أي: يعطي بحكمة، ويمنع لحكمة. فإذا اقتضت  حكمته منع بعض عباده من إحسانه، بسبب من العبد لا يستحق معه الإحسان، حرمه  عدلا وحكمة. 
   وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَلَقَدْ وَصَّيْنَا  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَنِ اتَّقُوا  اللَّهَ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَنِيًّا حَمِيدًا     (131)    وَلِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلا     (132)   . 

  يخبر تعالى عن عموم ملكه العظيم الواسع المستلزم تدبيره بجميع أنواع  التدبير، وتصرفه بأنواع التصريف قدرا وشرعا، فتصرفه الشرعي أن وصى الأولين  والآخرين أهل الكتب السابقة واللاحقة بالتقوى المتضمنة للأمر والنهي،  وتشريع الأحكام، والمجازاة لمن قام بهذه الوصية بالثواب، والمعاقبة لمن  أهملها وضيعها بأليم العذاب، ولهذا قال: ( وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا ) بأن تتركوا  تقوى الله، وتشركوا بالله ما لم ينزل به عليكم سلطانا، فإنكم لا تضرون بذلك  إلا أنفسكم، ولا تضرون الله شيئا ولا تنقصون ملكه، وله عبيد خير منكم  وأعظم وأكثر، مطيعون له خاضعون لأمره. ولهذا رتب على ذلك قوله: ( وَإِنْ  تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأرْضِ  وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَنِيًّا حَمِيدًا ) له الجود الكامل والإحسان   < 1-208 >    الشامل الصادر من خزائن رحمته التي لا ينقصها الإنفاق ولا يغيضها نفقة،  سحاء الليل والنهار، لو اجتمع أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض أولهم وآخرهم، فسأل  كل [واحد] منهم ما بلغت أمانيه ما نقص من ملكه شيئا، ذلك بأنه جواد واجد  ماجد، عطاؤه كلام وعذابه كلام، إنما أمره لشيء إذا أراد أن يقول له كن  فيكون. 
  ومن تمام غناه أنه كامل الأوصاف، إذ لو كان فيه نقص بوجه من الوجوه،  لكان فيه نوع افتقار إلى ذلك الكمال، بل له كل صفة كمال، ومن تلك الصفة  كمالها، ومن تمام غناه أنه لم يتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا، ولا شريكا في ملكه ولا  ظهيرا، ولا معاونا له على شيء من تدابير ملكه. 
  ومن كمال غناه افتقار العالم العلوي والسفلي في جميع أحوالهم وشئونهم  إليه وسؤالهم إياه جميع حوائجهم الدقيقة والجليلة، فقام تعالى بتلك المطالب  والأسئلة وأغناهم وأقناهم، ومَنَّ عليهم بلطفه وهداهم. 
  وأما الحميد فهو من أسماء الله تعالى الجليلة الدال على أنه [هو]  المستحق لكل حمد ومحبة وثناء وإكرام، وذلك لما اتصف به من صفات الحمد، التي  هي صفة الجمال والجلال، ولما أنعم به على خلقه من النِّعم الجزال، فهو  المحمود على كل حال. 
  وما أحسن اقتران هذين الاسمين الكريمين       الْغَنِيُّ الْحَمِيدُ       !! فإنه غني محمود، فله كمال من غناه، وكمال من حمده، وكمال من اقتران أحدهما بالآخر. 
   ثم كرر إحاطة ملكه لما في السماوات وما في الأرض، وأنه على كل شيء  وكيل، أي: عالم قائم بتدبير الأشياء على وجه الحكمة، فإن ذلك من تمام  الوكالة، فإن الوكالة تستلزم العلم بما هو وكيل عليه، والقوة والقدرة على  تنفيذه وتدبيره، وكون ذلك التدبير على وجه الحكمة والمصلحة، فما نقص من ذلك  فهو لنقص بالوكيل، والله تعالى منزه عن كل نقص. 
   إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ وَيَأْتِ بِآخَرِينَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ قَدِيرًا     (133)    مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ ثَوَابَ الدُّنْيَا فَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ ثَوَابُ الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا     (134)   . 

  أي: هو الغني الحميد الذي له القدرة الكاملة والمشيئة النافذة فيكم (  إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ وَيَأْتِ بِآخَرِينَ ) غيركم  هم أطوع لله منكم وخير منكم، وفي هذا تهديد للناس على إقامتهم على كفرهم  وإعراضهم عن ربهم، فإن الله لا يعبأ بهم شيئا إن لم يطيعوه، ولكنه يمهل  ويملي ولا يهمل. 
  ثم أخبر أن مَن كانت همته وإرادته دنية غير متجاوزة ثواب الدنيا، وليس  له إرادة في الآخرة فإنه قد قصر سعيه ونظره، ومع ذلك فلا يحصل له من ثواب  الدنيا سوى ما كتب الله له منها، فإنه تعالى هو المالك لكل شيء الذي عنده  ثواب الدنيا والآخرة، فليطلبا منه ويستعان به عليهما، فإنه لا ينال ما عنده  إلا بطاعته، ولا تدرك الأمور الدينية والدنيوية إلا بالاستعانة به،  والافتقار إليه على الدوام. 
  وله الحكمة تعالى في توفيق من يوفقه، وخذلان من يخذله وفي عطائه ومنعه، ولهذا قال: ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا بَصِيرًا ) . 


*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (100)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(135الى الأية(140)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

** ثم قال تعالى:     يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ  شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ  وَالأَقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى  بِهِمَا فَلا تَتَّبِعُوا الْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا وَإِنْ تَلْوُوا أَوْ  تُعْرِضُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا     (135)   . 
*
*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن يكونوا ( قَوَّامِينَ بِالْقِسْطِ  شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ ) والقوَّام صيغة مبالغة، أي: كونوا في كل أحوالكم  قائمين بالقسط الذي هو العدل في حقوق الله وحقوق عباده، فالقسط في حقوق  الله أن لا يستعان بنعمه على معصيته، بل تصرف في طاعته.* 
*والقسط في حقوق الآدميين أن تؤدي جميع الحقوق التي عليك  كما تطلب حقوقك. فتؤدي النفقات الواجبة، والديون، وتعامل الناس بما تحب أن يعاملوك به، من الأخلاق والمكافأة وغير ذلك.* 
*ومن أعظم أنواع القسط القسط في المقالات والقائلين، فلا يحكم لأحد  القولين أو أحد المتنازعين لانتسابه أو ميله لأحدهما، بل يجعل وجهته العدل  بينهما، ومن القسط أداء الشهادة التي عندك على أي وجه كان، حتى على الأحباب  بل على النفس، ولهذا قال: ( شُهَدَاءَ لِلَّهِ وَلَوْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ  أَوِ الْوَالِدَيْنِ وَالأقْرَبِينَ إِنْ يَكُنْ غَنِيًّا أَوْ فَقِيرًا  فَاللَّهُ أَوْلَى بِهِمَا ) أي: فلا تراعوا الغني لغناه، ولا الفقير  بزعمكم رحمة له، بل اشهدوا بالحق على من كان.* 
*والقيام بالقسط من أعظم الأمور وأدل على دين القائم به، وورعه ومقامه  في الإسلام، فيتعين على من نصح نفسه وأراد نجاتها أن يهتم له غاية  الاهتمام، وأن يجعله نُصْب عينيه،   < 1-209 >   ومحل إرادته، وأن يزيل عن نفسه كل مانع وعائق يعوقه عن إرادة القسط أو العمل به.* 
*وأعظم عائق لذلك اتباع الهوى، ولهذا نبه تعالى على إزالة هذا المانع  بقوله: ( فَلا تَتَّبِعُوا الْهَوَى أَنْ تَعْدِلُوا ) أي: فلا تتبعوا  شهوات أنفسكم المعارضة للحق، فإنكم إن اتبعتموها عدلتم عن الصواب، ولم  توفقوا للعدل، فإن الهوى إما أن يعمي بصيرة صاحبه حتى يرى الحق باطلا  والباطل حقا، وإما أن يعرف الحق ويتركه لأجل هواه، فمن سلم من هوى نفسه وفق  للحق وهدي إلى الصراط المستقيم.* 
*ولما بيَّن أن الواجب القيام بالقسط نهى عن ما يضاد ذلك، وهو لي اللسان  عن الحق في الشهادات وغيرها، وتحريف النطق عن الصواب المقصود من كل وجه،  أو من بعض الوجوه، ويدخل في ذلك تحريف الشهادة وعدم تكميلها، أو تأويل  الشاهد على أمر آخر، فإن هذا من اللي لأنه الانحراف عن الحق. ( أَوْ  تُعْرِضُوا ) أي: تتركوا القسط المنوط بكم، كترك الشاهد لشهادته، وترك  الحاكم لحكمه الذي يجب عليه القيام به.* 
* ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرًا ) أي: محيط بما  فعلتم، يعلم أعمالكم خفيها وجليها، وفي هذا تهديد شديد للذي يلوي أو يعرض.  ومن باب أولى وأحرى الذي يحكم بالباطل أو يشهد بالزور، لأنه أعظم جرما، لأن  الأولين تركا الحق، وهذا ترك الحق وقام بالباطل.* 
*        يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ  وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَالْكِتَابِ الَّذِي  أَنْزَلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا     (136)   .* 
*اعلم أن الأمر إما أن يوجه إلى من لم يدخل في الشيء ولم يتصف بشيء منه،  فهذا يكون أمرا له في الدخول فيه، وذلك كأمر من ليس بمؤمن بالإيمان، كقوله  تعالى: (     يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ آمِنُوا بِمَا نَزَّلْنَا مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا مَعَكُ)مْ   الآية.* 
*وإما أن يوجه إلى من دخل في الشيء فهذا يكون أمره ليصحح ما وجد منه  ويحصل ما لم يوجد، ومنه ما ذكره الله في هذه الآية من أمر المؤمنين  بالإيمان، فإن ذلك يقتضي أمرهم بما يصحح إيمانهم من الإخلاص والصدق، وتجنب  المفسدات والتوبة من جميع المنقصات.* 
*ويقتضي أيضا الأمر بما لم يوجد من المؤمن من علوم الإيمان وأعماله،  فإنه كلما وصل إليه نص وفهم معناه واعتقده فإن ذلك من الإيمان المأمور به.* 
*وكذلك سائر الأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة، كلها من الإيمان كما دلت على ذلك النصوص الكثيرة، وأجمع عليه سلف الأمة.* 
*ثم الاستمرار على ذلك والثبات عليه إلى الممات كما قال تعالى:       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ تُقَاتِهِ وَلا تَمُوتُنَّ إِلا وَأَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ        وأمر هنا بالإيمان به وبرسوله، وبالقرآن وبالكتب المتقدمة، فهذا كله من  الإيمان الواجب الذي لا يكون العبد مؤمنا إلا به، إجمالا فيما لم يصل إليه  تفصيله وتفصيلا فيما علم من ذلك بالتفصيل، فمن آمن هذا الإيمان المأمور به،  فقد اهتدى وأنجح. ( وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَلائِكَتِهِ وَكُتُبِهِ  وَرُسُلِهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ ضَلالا بَعِيدًا ) وأي ضلال  أبعد من ضلال من ترك طريق الهدى المستقيم، وسلك الطريق الموصلة له إلى  العذاب الأليم؟"* 
*واعلم أن الكفر بشيء من هذه المذكورات كالكفر بجميعها، لتلازمها وامتناع وجود الإيمان ببعضها دون بعض، ثم قال:* 
*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا ثُمَّ آمَنُوا ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا  ثُمَّ ازْدَادُوا كُفْرًا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا  لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ سَبِيلا     (137)   . 
*
*أي: من تكرر منه الكفر بعد الإيمان فاهتدى ثم ضل، وأبصر ثم عمي، وآمن  ثم كفر واستمر على كفره وازداد منه، فإنه بعيد من التوفيق والهداية لأقوم  الطريق، وبعيد من المغفرة لكونه أتى بأعظم مانع يمنعه من حصولها. فإن كفره  يكون عقوبة وطبعًا لا يزول كما قال تعالى:       فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ          وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ     )   ودلت الآية: أنهم إن لم يزدادوا كفرا بل رجعوا إلى الإيمان، وتركوا ما هم  عليه من الكفران، فإن الله يغفر لهم، ولو تكررت منهم الردة.* 
*وإذا كان هذا الحكم في الكفر فغيره من المعاصي التي دونه من باب أولى  أن العبد لو تكررت منه ثم عاد إلى التوبة، عاد الله له بالمغفرة.* 
*    بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ بِأَنَّ لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا     (138)    الَّذِينَ يَتَّخِذُونَ الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَيَبْتَغُونَ عِنْدَهُمُ الْعِزَّةَ فَإِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ  لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا     (139)   . 
*
*البشارة تستعمل في الخير، وتستعمل في الشر بقيد كما في هذه الآية. يقول  تعالى: ( بَشِّرِ الْمُنَافِقِينَ ) أي: الذين أظهروا الإسلام وأبطنوا  الكفر، بأقبح بشارة وأسوئها، وهو العذاب الأليم، وذلك بسبب محبتهم الكفار  وموالاتهم ونصرتهم، وتركهم لموالاة المؤمنين، فأي شيء حملهم على ذلك؟  أيبتغون عندهم العزة؟* 
*وهذا هو الواقع من أحوال    < 1-210 >   المنافقين، ساء ظنهم بالله وضعف يقينهم بنصر الله لعباده المؤمنين، ولحظوا  بعض الأسباب التي عند الكافرين، وقصر نظرهم عمّا وراء ذلك، فاتخذوا  الكافرين أولياء يتعززون بهم ويستنصرون.* 
*والحال أن العزة لله جميعا، فإن نواصي العباد بيده، ومشيئته نافذة  فيهم. وقد تكفل بنصر دينه وعباده المؤمنين، ولو تخلل ذلك بعض الامتحان  لعباده المؤمنين، وإدالة العدو عليهم إدالة غير مستمرة، فإن العاقبة  والاستقرار للمؤمنين، وفي هذه الآية الترهيب العظيم من موالاة الكافرين؛  وترك موالاة المؤمنين، وأن ذلك من صفات المنافقين، وأن الإيمان يقتضي محبة  المؤمنين وموالاتهم، وبغض الكافرين وعداوتهم.* 
*    وَقَدْ نَزَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الْكِتَابِ أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ  اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا فَلا تَقْعُدُوا مَعَهُمْ  حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا مِثْلُهُمْ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا     (140)   .  
*
*أي: وقد بيَّن الله لكم فيما أنزل عليكم حكمه الشرعي عند حضور  مجالس الكفر والمعاصي ( أَنْ إِذَا سَمِعْتُمْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ يُكْفَرُ  بِهَا وَيُسْتَهْزَأُ بِهَا ) أي: يستهان بها. وذلك أن الواجب على كل مكلف  في آيات الله الإيمان بها وتعظيمها وإجلالها وتفخيمها، وهذا المقصود  بإنزالها، وهو الذي خَلَق الله الخَلْق لأجله، فضد الإيمان الكفر بها، وضد  تعظيمها الاستهزاء بها واحتقارها، ويدخل في ذلك مجادلة الكفار والمنافقين  لإبطال آيات الله ونصر كفرهم.* 
*وكذلك المبتدعون على اختلاف أنواعهم، فإن احتجاجهم على باطلهم يتضمن  الاستهانة بآيات الله لأنها لا تدل إلا على حق، ولا تستلزم إلا صدقا، بل  وكذلك يدخل فيه حضور مجالس المعاصي والفسوق التي يستهان فيها بأوامر الله  ونواهيه، وتقتحم حدوده التي حدها لعباده ومنتهى هذا النهي عن القعود معهم (  حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ ) أي: غير الكفر بآيات الله  والاستهزاء بها.* 
* ( إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا ) أي: إن قعدتم معهم في الحال المذكورة (  مِثْلُهُمْ ) لأنكم رضيتم بكفرهم واستهزائهم، والراضي بالمعصية كالفاعل  لها، والحاصل أن من حضر مجلسا يعصى الله به، فإنه يتعين عليه الإنكار عليهم  مع القدرة، أو القيام مع عدمها.* 

* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ جَامِعُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْكَافِرِينَ فِي  جَهَنَّمَ جَمِيعًا ) كما اجتمعوا على الكفر والموالاة ولا ينفع الكافرين  مجرد كونهم في الظاهر مع المؤمنين كما قال تعالى:       يَوْمَ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا انْظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِنْ نُورِكُمْ       إلى آخر الآيات. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (101)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(141الى الأية(147)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

** الَّذِينَ  يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ فَإِنْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا  أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ وَإِنْ كَانَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نَصِيبٌ قَالُوا  أَلَمْ نَسْتَحْوِذْ عَلَيْكُمْ وَنَمْنَعْكُمْ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَلَنْ يَجْعَلَ  اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلا (141)  .
*
*ثم ذكر تحقيق موالاة المنافقين للكافرين ومعاداتهم للمؤمنين فقال: (  الَّذِينَ يَتَرَبَّصُونَ بِكُمْ ) أي: ينتظرون الحالة التي تصيرون عليها،  وتنتهون إليها من خير أو شر، قد أعدوا لكل حالة جوابا بحسب نفاقهم. ( فَإِن  كَانَ لَكُمْ فَتْحٌ مِّنَ اللَّهِ قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَكُن مَّعَكُمْ )  فيظهرون أنهم مع المؤمنين ظاهرا وباطنا ليسلموا من القدح والطعن عليهم،  وليشركوهم في الغنيمة والفيء ولينتصروا بهم.*
*( وَإِن كَانَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نَصِيبٌ ) ولم يقل فتح؛ لأنه لا يحصل لهم  فتح، يكون مبدأ لنصرتهم المستمرة، بل غاية ما يكون أن يكون لهم نصيب غير  مستقر، حكمة من الله. فإذا كان ذلك ( قَالُوا أَلَمْ نَسْتَحْوِذْ  عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: نستولي عليكم ( وَنَمْنَعْكُم مِّنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) أي:  يتصنعون عندهم بكف أيديهم عنهم مع القدرة، ومنعهم من المؤمنين بجميع وجوه  المنع من تقيدهم وتزهيدهم في القتال، ومظاهرة الأعداء عليهم، وغير ذلك مما  هو معروف منهم.*
*( فَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) فيجازي المؤمنين  ظاهرا وباطنا بالجنة، ويعذب المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات.*
*( وَلَن يَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ سَبِيلا )  أي: تسلطا واستيلاء عليهم، بل لا تزال طائفة من المؤمنين على الحق منصورة،  لا يضرهم من خذلهم ولا من خالفهم، ولا يزال الله يحدث من أسباب النصر  للمؤمنين، ودفعٍ لتسلط الكافرين، ما هو مشهود بالعيان. حتى إن [بعض]   المسلمين الذين تحكمهم الطوائف الكافرة، قد بقوا محترمين لا يتعرضون  لأديانهم ولا يكونون مستصغرين عندهم، بل لهم العز التام من الله، فله  الحمد أوّلا وآخرًا، وظاهرًا وباطنًا.
*
* 
إِنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ يُخَادِعُونَ اللَّهَ وَهُوَ خَادِعُهُمْ وَإِذَا قَامُوا  إِلَى الصَّلاةِ قَامُوا كُسَالَى يُرَاءُونَ النَّاسَ وَلا يَذْكُرُونَ  اللَّهَ إِلا قَلِيلا (142) مُذَبْذَبِينَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ لا إِلَى هَؤُلاءِ وَلا إِلَى هَؤُلاءِ وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلا (143)  . * *يخبر تعالى عن المنافقين بما كانوا عليه، من قبيح الصفات وشنائع السمات،  وأن طريقتهم مخادعة الله تعالى، أي: بما أظهروه من الإيمان وأبطنوه من  الكفران، ظنوا أنه يروج على الله ولا يعلمه ولا يبديه لعباده، والحال أن  الله خادعهم، فمجرد وجود هذه الحال منهم ومشيهم عليها، خداع لأنفسهم. وأي  خداع أعظم ممن يسعى سعيًا يعود عليه بالهوان والذل والحرمان؟*
*ويدل بمجرده على نقص عقل صاحبه، حيث جمع بين المعصية، ورآها حسنة، وظنها من العقل والمكر، فلله ما يصنع الجهل والخذلان بصاحبه.*
*ومن خداعه لهم يوم القيامة ما ذكره الله في قوله:  يَوْمَ  يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  انْظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِنْ نُورِكُمْ قِيلَ ارْجِعُوا وَرَاءَكُمْ  فَالْتَمِسُوا نُورًا فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِسُورٍ لَهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ  فِيهِ الرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ مِنْ قِبَلِهِ الْعَذَابُ * يُنَادُونَهُمْ أَلَمْ نَكُنْ مَعَكُمْ ... إلى آخر الآيات.*
*" وَ " من صفاتهم أنهم ( إِذَا قَامُوا إِلَى الصَّلاةِ ) -إن قاموا-  التي هي أكبر الطاعات العملية ( قَامُوا كُسَالَى ) متثاقلين لها متبرمين  من فعلها، والكسل لا يكون إلا من فقد الرغبة من قلوبهم، فلولا أن قلوبهم  فارغة من الرغبة إلى الله وإلى ما عنده، عادمة للإيمان، لم يصدر منهم  الكسل، ( يُرَاءُونَ النَّاسَ ) أي: هذا الذي انطوت عليه سرائرهم وهذا مصدر  أعمالهم، مراءاة الناس، يقصدون رؤية الناس وتعظيمهم واحترامهم ولا يخلصون  لله، فلهذا ( لا يَذْكُرُونَ اللَّهَ إِلا قَلِيلا ) لامتلاء قلوبهم من  الرياء، فإن ذكر الله تعالى وملازمته لا يكون إلا من مؤمن ممتلئ قلبه بمحبة  الله وعظمته.*
*( مُذَبْذَبِينَ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ لا إِلَى هَؤُلاءِ وَلا إِلَى هَؤُلاءِ )  أي: مترددين بين فريق المؤمنين وفريق الكافرين. فلا من المؤمنين ظاهرا  وباطنا، ولا من الكافرين ظاهرا وباطنا. أعطوا باطنهم للكافرين وظاهرهم  للمؤمنين، وهذا أعظم ضلال يقدر. ولهذا قـال: ( وَمَن يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ  فَلَن تَجِدَ لَهُ سَبِيلا ) أي: لن تجد طريقا لهدايته ولا وسيلة لترك  غوايته، لأنه انغلق عنه باب الرحمة، وصار بدله كل نقمة.*
*فهذه الأوصاف المذمومة تدل بتنبيهها على أن المؤمنين متصفون بضدها، من  الصدق ظاهرا وباطنا، والإخلاص، وأنهم لا يجهل ما عندهم، ونشاطهم في صلاتهم  وعباداتهم، وكثرة ذكرهم لله تعالى. وأنهم قد هداهم الله ووفقهم للصراط  المستقيم. فليعرض العاقل نفسه على هذين الأمرين وليختر أيهما أولى به،  وبالله  المستعان.*
*يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْكَافِرِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ  مِنْ دُونِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَتُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا (144)  .
*
*لما ذكر أن من صفات المنافقين اتخاذ الكافرين أولياء من دون المؤمنين،  نهى عباده المؤمنين أن يتصفوا بهذه الحالة القبيحة، وأن يشابهوا المنافقين،  فإن ذلك موجب لأن ( تَجْعَلُوا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا مُّبِينًا )  أي: حجة واضحة على عقوبتكم، فإنه قد أنذرنا وحذرنا منها، وأخبرنا بما فيها  من المفاسد، فسلوكها بعد هذا موجِب للعقاب.*
*وفي هذه الآية دليل على كمال عدل الله، وأن الله لا يُعَذِّب أحدا قبل  قيام الحجة عليه، وفيه التحذير من المعاصي؛ فإن فاعلها يجعل لله عليه  سلطانا مبينا.*
* إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ فِي الدَّرْكِ الأَسْفَلِ مِنَ النَّارِ وَلَنْ تَجِدَ لَهُمْ نَصِيرًا (145) إِلا  الَّذِينَ تَابُوا وَأَصْلَحُوا وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ وَأَخْلَصُوا  دِينَهُمْ لِلَّهِ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ  اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا (146) مَا يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنْتُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ شَاكِرًا عَلِيمًا (147)  .
*
*يخبر تعالى عن مآل المنافقين أنهم في أسفل الدركات من العذاب، وأشر  الحالات من العقاب. فهم تحت سائر الكفار لأنهم شاركوهم بالكفر بالله  ومعاداة رسله، وزادوا عليهم المكر والخديعة والتمكن من كثير من أنواع  العداوة للمؤمنين، على وجه لا يشعر به ولا يحس. ورتبوا على ذلك جريان أحكام  الإسلام عليهم، واستحقاق ما لا يستحقونه، فبذلك ونحوه استحقوا أشد العذاب،  وليس لهم منقذ من عذابه ولا ناصر يدفع عنهم بعض عقابه، وهذا عام لكل منافق  إلا مَنْ مَنَّ الله عليهم بالتوبة من السيئات. ( وَأَصْلَحُوا ) له  الظواهر والبواطن ( وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ ) والتجأوا إليه في جلب  منافعهم ودفع المضار عنهم. ( وَأَخْلَصُوا دِينَهُمْ ) الذي هو الإسلام  والإيمان والإحسان ( لِلَّهِ ) .*
*فقصدوا وجه الله بأعمالهم الظاهرة والباطنة وسلِمُوا من الرياء والنفاق،  فمن اتصف بهذه الصفات ( فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) أي: في الدنيا،  والبرزخ، ويوم القيامة ( وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا  عَظِيمًا ) لا يعلم كنهه  إلا الله، مما لا عين رأت،  ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر. وتأمل كيف خص الاعتصام والإخلاص  بالذكر، مع دخولهما في قوله: ( وَأَصْلَحُوا ) لأن الاعتصام والإخلاص من  جملة الإصلاح، لشدة الحاجة إليهما خصوصا في هذا المقام الحرج الذي يمكن من  القلوب النفاق، فلا يزيله إلا شدة الاعتصام بالله، ودوام اللجأ والافتقار  إليه في دفعه، وكون الإخلاص منافيا كل المنافاة للنفاق، فذكرهما لفضلهما  وتوقفِ الأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة عليهما، ولشدة الحاجة في هذا المقام  إليهما.*
*وتأمل كيف لما ذكر أن هؤلاء مع المؤمنين لم يقل: وسوف يؤتيهم أجرا  عظيما، مع أن السياق فيهم. بل قال: ( وَسَوْفَ يُؤْتِ اللَّهُ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ) لأن هذه القاعدة الشريفة -لم يزل الله  يبدئ فيها ويعيد، إذا كان السياق في بعض الجزئيات، وأراد أن يرتب   عليه ثوابًا أو عقابا وكان ذلك مشتركًا بينه وبين الجنس الداخل فيه، رتب  الثواب في مقابلة الحكم العام الذي تندرج تحته تلك القضية وغيرها، ولئلا  يتوهم اختصاص الحكم بالأمر الجزئي، فهذا من أسرار القرآن البديعة، فالتائب  من المنافقين مع المؤمنين وله ثوابهم.*
*ثم أخبر تعالى عن كمال غناه وسعة حلمه ورحمته وإحسانه فقال: ( مَا  يَفْعَلُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابِكُمْ إِن شَكَرْتُمْ وَآمَنتُمْ ) والحال أن  الله شاكر عليم. يعطي المتحملين لأجله الأثقال، الدائبين في الأعمال، جزيل  الثواب وواسع الإحسان. ومن ترك شيئًا لله أعطاه الله خيرًا منه.*
*ومع هذا يعلم ظاهركم وباطنكم، وأعمالكم وما تصدر عنه من إخلاص وصدق، وضد  ذلك. وهو يريد منكم التوبة والإنابة والرجوع إليه، فإذا أنبتم إليه، فأي  شيء يفعل بعذابكم؟ فإنه لا يتشفى بعذابكم، ولا ينتفع بعقابكم، بل العاصي لا  يضر إلا نفسه، كما أن عمل المطيع لنفسه.*

*والشكر هو خضوع القلب واعترافه بنعمة الله، وثناء اللسان على المشكور، وعمل الجوارح بطاعته وأن لا يستعين بنعمه على معاصيه.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (102)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(148الى الأية(154)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**  لا يُحِبُّ اللَّهُ الْجَهْرَ بِالسُّوءِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ إِلا مَنْ ظُلِمَ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا     (148)    إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ أَوْ تَعْفُوا عَنْ سُوءٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا     (149)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى أنه لا يحب الجهر بالسوء من القول، أي: يبغض ذلك ويمقته  ويعاقب عليه، ويشمل ذلك جميع الأقوال السيئة التي تسوء وتحزن، كالشتم  والقذف والسب ونحو ذلك فإن ذلك كله من المنهي عنه الذي يبغضه الله. ويدل  مفهومها أنه يحب الحسن من القول كالذكر والكلام الطيب اللين.* 
*وقوله: ( إِلا مَن ظُلِمَ ) أي: فإنه يجوز له أن يدعو على من ظلمه ويتشكى   منه، ويجهر بالسوء لمن جهر له به، من غير أن يكذب عليه ولا يزيد على  مظلمته، ولا يتعدى بشتمه غير ظالمه، ومع ذلك فعفوه وعـدم مقابلته أولى، كما  قـال تعالى:       فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ       .* 
* ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ سَمِيعًا عَلِيمًا ) ولما كانت الآية قد اشتملت على  الكلام السيئ والحسن والمباح، أخبر تعالى أنه ( سميع ) فيسمع أقوالكم،  فاحذروا أن تتكلموا بما يغضب ربكم فيعاقبكم على ذلك. وفيه أيضا ترغيب على  القول الحسن. ( عَلِيمٌ ) بنياتكم ومصدر أقوالكم.* 
*ثم قال تعالى: ( إِنْ تُبْدُوا خَيْرًا أَوْ تُخْفُوهُ ) وهذا يشمل كل خير قوليّ وفعليّ، ظاهر وباطن، من واجب ومستحب.* 
* ( أَوْ تَعْفُوا عَن سُوءٍ ) أي: عمن ساءكم في أبدانكم وأموالكم  وأعراضكم، فتسمحوا عنه، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل. فمن عفا لله عفا الله  عنه، ومن أحسن أحسن الله إليه، فلهذا قال: ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ كَانَ  عَفُوًّا قَدِيرًا ) أي: يعفو عن زلات عباده وذنوبهم العظيمة فيسدل عليهم  ستره، ثم يعاملهم بعفوه التام الصادر عن قدرته.* 
*وفي هذه الآية إرشاد إلى التفقه في معاني أسماء الله وصفاته، وأن الخلق  والأمر صادر عنها، وهي مقتضية له، ولهذا يعلل الأحكام بالأسماء الحسنى،  كما في هذه الآية.* 
*لما ذكر عمل الخير والعفو عن المسيء رتب على ذلك، بأن أحالنا على معرفة أسمائه وأن ذلك يغنينا عن ذكر ثوابها الخاص.* 

*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْفُرُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ  يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ اللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَيَقُولُونَ نُؤْمِنُ بِبَعْضٍ  وَنَكْفُرُ بِبَعْضٍ وَيُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ سَبِيلا     (150)    أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ حَقًّا وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُهِينًا     (151)    وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ  أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ أُولَئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ  غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا     (152)   .* 

*هنا قسمان قد وضحا لكل أحد: مؤمنٌ بالله وبرسله كلِّهم وكتبه، وكافرٌ بذلك كله.* 
*وبقي قسم ثالث: وهو الذي يزعم أنه يؤمن ببعض الرسل دون بعض، وأن هذا  سبيل ينجيه من عذاب الله، إنْ هذا إلا مجرد أماني. فإن هؤلاء يريدون  التفريق بين الله وبين رسله.* 
*فإن من تولى الله حقيقة تولى جميع رسله لأن ذلك من تمام توليه، ومن  عادى أحدا من رسله فقد عادى الله وعادى جميع رسله، كما قال تعالى:       مَنْ كَانَ عَدُوًّا لِلَّهِ       الآيات.* 
*وكذلك مَنْ كفر برسول فقد كفر بجميع الرسل، بل بالرسول الذي يزعم أنه  به مؤمن، ولهذا قال: ( أُولَئِكَ هُـمُ الْكَـافِرُونَ حَقًّا ) وذلك لئلا  يتوهم أن مرتبتهم متوسطة بين الإيمان والكفر.* 
*   < 1-213 >  * *ووجه  كونهم كافرين - حتى بما زعموا الإيمان به- أن كل دليل دلهم على الإيمان  بمن آمنوا به موجود هو أو مثله أو ما فوقه للنبي الذي كفروا به، وكل شبهة  يزعمون أنهم يقدحون بها في النبي الذي كفروا به موجود مثلها أو أعظم منها  فيمن آمنوا به.* 
*فلم يبق بعد ذلك إلا التشهي والهوى ومجرد الدعوى التي يمكن كل أحد أن  يقابلها بمثلها، ولما ذكر أن هؤلاء هم الكافرون حقا ذكر عقابا شاملا لهم  ولكل كافر فقال: ( وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابًا مُّهِينًا ) كما  تكبروا عن الإيمان بالله، أهانهم بالعذاب الأليم المخزي.* 
* ( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ ) وهذا يتضمن الإيمان بكل  ما أخبر الله به عن نفسه وبكل ما جاءت به الرسل من الأخبار والأحكام. (  وَلَمْ يُفَرِّقُوا بَيْنَ أَحَدٍ ) من رسله، بل آمنوا بهم كلهم، فهذا هو  الإيمان الحقيقي، واليقين المبني على البرهان.* 

* ( أُولَئِكَ سَوْفَ يُؤْتِيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ ) أي: جزاء إيمانهم وما  ترتب عليه من عمل صالح، وقول حسن، وخلق جميل، كُلٌّ على حسب حاله. ولعل هذا  هو السر في إضافة الأجور إليهم، ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا رَّحِيمًا )  يغفر السيئات ويتقبل الحسنات.* 
*    يَسْأَلُكَ أَهْلُ الْكِتَابِ أَنْ تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ كِتَابًا مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ فَقَدْ سَأَلُوا مُوسَى أَكْبَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ فَقَالُوا أَرِنَا  اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّاعِقَةُ بِظُلْمِهِمْ ثُمَّ  اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَاتُ  فَعَفَوْنَا عَنْ ذَلِكَ وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى سُلْطَانًا مُبِينًا     (153)    وَرَفَعْنَا فَوْقَهُمُ الطُّورَ بِمِيثَاقِهِمْ وَقُلْنَا لَهُمُ  ادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا وَقُلْنَا لَهُمْ لا تَعْدُوا فِي السَّبْتِ  وَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُمْ مِيثَاقًا غَلِيظًا     (154)   . * 

*هذا السؤال الصادر من أهل الكتاب للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  على وجه العناد والاقتراح، وجعلهم هذا السؤال يتوقف عليه تصديقهم أو  تكذيبهم. وهو أنهم سألوه أن ينزل عليهم القرآن جملة واحدة كما نزلت التوراة  والإنجيل، وهذا غاية الظلم منهم والجهل، فإن الرسول بشر عبد مدبر، ليس في  يده من الأمر شيء، بل الأمر كله لله، وهو الذي يرسل وينزل ما يشاء على  عباده كما قال تعالى عن الرسول، لما ذكر الآيات التي فيها اقتراح المشركين  على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،       قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلا بَشَرًا رَسُولا       .* 
*وكذلك جعلهم الفارق بين الحق والباطل مجرد إنزال الكتاب جملة أو مفرقا،  مجرد دعوى لا دليل عليها ولا مناسبة، بل ولا شبهة، فمن أين يوجد في نبوة  أحد من الأنبياء أن الرسول الذي يأتيكم بكتاب نزل مفرقا فلا تؤمنوا به ولا  تصدقوه؟* 
*بل نزول هذا القرآن مفرقا بحسب الأحوال مما يدل على عظمته واعتناء الله بمن أنزل عليه، كما قال تعالى:        وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً  وَاحِدَةً كَذَلِكَ لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلا  *  وَلا يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ إِلا جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا       .* 
*فلما ذكر اعتراضهم الفاسد أخبر أنه ليس بغريب من أمرهم، بل سبق لهم من  المقدمات القبيحة ما هو أعظم مما سلكوه مع الرسول الذي يزعمون أنهم آمنوا  به. من سؤالهم له رؤية الله عيانا، واتخاذهم العجل إلهًا يعبدونه، من بعد  ما رأوا من الآيات بأبصارهم ما لم يره غيرهم.* 
*ومن امتناعهم من قبول أحكام كتابهم وهو التوراة، حتى رفع الطور من فوق  رءوسهم وهددوا أنهم إن لم يؤمنوا أسقط عليهم، فقبلوا ذلك على وجه الإغماض  والإيمان الشبيه بالإيمان الضروري.* 

*ومن امتناعهم من دخول أبواب القرية التي أمروا بدخولها سجدا مستغفرين،  فخالفوا القول والفعل. ومن اعتداء من اعتدى منهم في السبت فعاقبهم الله تلك  العقوبة الشنيعة. * 
* وبأخذ الميثاق الغليظ عليهم فنبذوه وراء ظهورهم.  
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (103)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(155الى الأية(162)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**  (فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ وَكُفْرِهِمْ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَقَتْلِهِمُ الأَنْبِيَاءَ بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ وَقَوْلِهِمْ قُلُوبُنَا غُلْفٌ  بَلْ طَبَعَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهَا بِكُفْرِهِمْ فَلا يُؤْمِنُونَ إِلا  قَلِيلا  (155)   وَبِكُفْرِهِمْ وَقَوْلِهِمْ عَلَى مَرْيَمَ بُهْتَانًا عَظِيمًا  (156)   وَقَوْلِهِمْ إِنَّا قَتَلْنَا الْمَسِيحَ عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ وَمَا صَلَبُوهُ وَلَكِنْ شُبِّهَ لَهُمْ وَإِنَّ  الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِنْهُ مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ  عِلْمٍ إِلا اتِّبَاعَ الظَّنِّ وَمَا قَتَلُوهُ يَقِينًا  (157)   بَلْ رَفَعَهُ اللَّهُ إِلَيْهِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا  (158)   وَإِنْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا  (159)   فَبِظُلْمٍ مِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ طَيِّبَاتٍ أُحِلَّتْ لَهُمْ وَبِصَدِّهِمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ كَثِيرًا  (160)   وَأَخْذِهِمُ الرِّبَا وَقَدْ نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَأَكْلِهِمْ أَمْوَالَ  النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْهُمْ عَذَابًا  أَلِيمًا  (161)   .*

* وكفروا بآيات الله وقتلوا رسله بغير حق. ومن قولهم: إنهم قتلوا المسيح عيسى  وصلبوه، والحال أنهم ما قتلوه وما صلبوه بل شُبِّه لهم غيره، فقتلوا غيره  وصلبوه.*
*وادعائهم أن قلوبهم غلف لا تفقه ما تقول لهم ولا تفهمه، وبصدهم الناس عن  سبيل الله، فصدوهم عن الحق، ودعوهم إلى ما هم عليه من الضلال والغي.  وبأخذهم السحت والربا مع نهي الله لهم عنه والتشديد فيه.*
*فالذين فعلوا هذه الأفاعيل لا يستنكر عليهم أن يسألوا الرسول محمدا أن  ينزل عليهم كتابا من السماء، وهذه الطريقة من أحسن الطرق لمحاجة الخصم  المبطل، وهو أنه إذا صدر منه من الاعتراض الباطل ما جعله شبهة له ولغيره في  رد الحق أن يبين من حاله الخبيثة وأفعاله الشنيعة ما هو من أقبح ما صدر  منه، ليعلم كل أحد أن هذا الاعتراض من ذلك الوادي الخسيس، وأن له مقدمات  يُجعل هذا معها.*
*وكذلك كل اعتراض يعترضون به على نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم يمكن أن  يقابل بمثله أو ما هو أقوى منه في نبوة من يدعون إيمانهم به ليكتفى بذلك  شرهم وينقمع باطلهم، وكل حجة سلكوها في تقريرهم لنبوة من آمنوا  < 1-214 >  به فإنها ونظيرها وما هو أقوى منها، دالة ومقررة لنبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.*
*ولما كان المراد من تعديد ما عدد الله من قبائحهم هذه المقابلة لم  يبسطها في هذا الموضع، بل أشار إليها، وأحال على مواضعها وقد بسطها في غير  هذا الموضع في المحل اللائق ببسطها.*
*وقوله: (  وَإِن مِّنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ إِلا لَيُؤْمِنَنَّ بِهِ قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ ) يحتمل أن الضمير هنا في قوله: (  قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ ) يعود إلى أهل الكتاب، فيكون على هذا كل كتابي يحضره الموت ويعاين الأمر  حقيقة، فإنه يؤمن بعيسى عليه السلام ولكنه إيمان لا ينفع، إيمان اضطرار،  فيكون مضمون هذا التهديد لهم والوعيد، وأن لا يستمروا على هذه الحال التي  سيندمون عليها قبل مماتهم، فكيف يكون حالهم يوم حشرهم وقيامهم؟*
*ويحتمل أن الضمير في قوله: (  قَبْلَ مَوْتِهِ ) راجع إلى عيسى عليه السلام، فيكون المعنى: وما من أحد من أهل الكتاب إلا  ليؤمنن بالمسيح عليه السلام قبل موت المسيح، وذلك يكون عند اقتراب الساعة  وظهور علاماتها الكبار.*
*فإنه تكاثرت الأحاديث الصحيحة في نزوله عليه السلام في آخر هذه الأمة.  يقتل الدجال، ويضع الجزية، ويؤمن به أهل الكتاب مع المؤمنين. ويوم القيامة  يكون عيسى عليهم شهيدا، يشهد عليهم بأعمالهم، وهل هي موافقة لشرع الله أم  لا؟*
*وحينئذ لا يشهد إلا ببطلان كل ما هم عليه، مما هو مخالف لشريعة القرآن  وَلِمَا دعاهم إليه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، علمنا بذلك، لِعِلْمِنَا  بكمال عدالة المسيح عليه السلام وصدقه، وأنه لا يشهد إلا بالحق، إلا أن ما  جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الحق وما عداه فهو ضلال وباطل.*
*ثم أخبر تعالى أنه حرم على أهل الكتاب كثيرا من الطيبات التي كانت حلالا  عليهم، وهذا تحريم عقوبة بسبب ظلمهم واعتدائهم، وصدهم الناس عن سبيل الله،  ومنعهم إياهم من الهدى، وبأخذهم الربا وقد نهوا عنه، فمنعوا المحتاجين ممن  يبايعونه عن العدل، فعاقبهم الله من جنس فعلهم فمنعهم من كثير من الطيبات  التي كانوا بصدد حلها، لكونها طيبة، وأما التحريم الذي على هذه الأمة فإنه  تحريم تنزيه لهم عن الخبائث التي تضرهم في دينهم ودنياهم.*

*    لَكِنِ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ مِنْهُمْ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ  وَالْمُقِيمِينَ الصَّلاةَ وَالْمُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ  بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ أُولَئِكَ سَنُؤْتِيهِمْ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا  (162)   .*

*لما ذكر معايب أهل الكتاب، ذكر الممدوحين منهم فقال: (  لَكِنِ الرَّاسِخُونَ فِي الْعِلْمِ ) أي: الذين ثبت العلم في قلوبهم ورسخ الإيقان في أفئدتهم فأثمر لهم الإيمان التام العام (  بِمَا أُنزلَ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا أُنزلَ مِن قَبْلِكَ ) .
*
*وأثمر لهم الأعمال الصالحة من إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة اللذين هما  أفضل الأعمال، وقد اشتملتا على الإخلاص للمعبود والإحسان إلى العبيد.  وآمنوا باليوم الآخر فخافوا الوعيد ورجوا الوعد.*

* (  أُولَئِكَ سَنُؤْتِيهِمْ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا ) لأنهم جمعوا بين العلم والإيمان والعمل الصالح، والإيمان بالكتب والرسل السابقة واللاحقة.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (104)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(163الى الأية(170)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**  إِنَّا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ كَمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى نُوحٍ  وَالنَّبِيِّينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ وَعِيسَى وَأَيُّوبَ  وَيُونُسَ وَهَارُونَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ وَآتَيْنَا دَاوُدَ زَبُورًا     (163)    وَرُسُلا قَدْ قَصَصْنَاهُمْ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَرُسُلا لَمْ نَقْصُصْهُمْ عَلَيْكَ وَكَلَّمَ اللَّهُ مُوسَى تَكْلِيمًا     (164)    رُسُلا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلا يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى  اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَزِيزًا حَكِيمًا     (165)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى أنه أوحى إلى عبده ورسوله من الشرع العظيم والأخبار الصادقة  ما أوحى إلى هؤلاء الأنبياء عليهم الصلاة والسلام وفي هذا عدة فوائد:* 
*منها: أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس ببدع من الرسل، بل أرسل الله  قبله من المرسلين العدد الكثير والجم الغفير فاستغراب رسالته لا وجه له إلا  الجهل والعناد.* 
*ومنها: أنه أوحى إليه كما أوحى إليهم من الأصول والعدل الذي اتفقوا عليه، وأن بعضهم يصدق بعضا ويوافق بعضهم بعضا.* 
*ومنها: أنه من جنس هؤلاء الرسل، فليعتبره المعتبر بإخوانه المرسلين،  فدعوته دعوتهم؛ وأخلاقهم متفقة؛ ومصدرهم واحد؛ وغايتهم واحدة، فلم يقرنه  بالمجهولين؛ ولا بالكذابين ولا بالملوك الظالمين. 
*
*ومنها: أن في ذكر هؤلاء الرسل وتعدادهم من التنويه بهم، والثناء الصادق  عليهم، وشرح أحوالهم مما يزداد به المؤمن إيمانا بهم ومحبة لهم، واقتداء  بهديهم، واستنانا بسنتهم ومعرفة بحقوقهم، ويكون ذلك مصداقا لقوله: (     سَلامٌ عَلَى نُوحٍ فِي الْعَالَمِينَ      ) (   سَلامٌ عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ     ) (      سَلامٌ عَلَى مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ      ) (   سَلامٌ عَلَى إِلْ يَاسِينَ    )     إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ     .* 
*فكل محسن له من الثناء الحسن بين الأنام بحسب إحسانه والرسل -خصوصا هؤلاء المسمون- في المرتبة العليا من الإحسان.* 
*ولما ذكر اشتراكهم بوحيه ذكر تخصيص بعضهم فذكر أنه آتى داود الزبور وهو الكتاب المعروف المزبور     < 1-215 >    الذي خص الله به داود عليه السلام لفضله وشرفه وأنه كلم موسى تكليما أي  مشافهة منه إليه لا بواسطة حتى اشتهر بهذا عند العالمين فيقال "موسى كليم  الرحمن".* 
*وذكر أن الرسل منهم من قصه الله على رسوله ومنهم من لم  يقصصه عليه وهذا يدل على كثرتهم وأن الله أرسلهم مبشرين لمن أطاع الله  واتبعهم بالسعادة الدنيوية والأخروية ومنذرين من عصى الله وخالفهم بشقاوة  الدارين لئلا يكون للناس على الله حجة بعد الرسل فيقولوا      مَا جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ وَلا نَذِيرٍ فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَشِيرٌ وَنَذِيرٌ      .* 
*فلم يبق للخَلْق على الله حجة لإرساله الرسل تترى يبينون لهم أمر دينهم  ومراضي ربهم ومساخطه وطرق الجنة وطرق النار فمن كفر منهم بعد ذلك فلا  يلومن إلا نفسه.* 
*وهذا من كمال عزته تعالى وحكمته أن أرسل إليهم الرسل وأنزل عليهم الكتب  وذلك أيضا من فضله وإحسانه حيث كان الناس مضطرين إلى الأنبياء أعظم ضرورة  تقدر فأزال هذا الاضطرار فله الحمد وله الشكر ونسأله كما ابتدأ علينا نعمته  بإرسالهم أن يتمها بالتوفيق لسلوك طريقهم إنه جواد كريم.* 
*    لَكِنِ اللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكَ أَنْزَلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ يَشْهَدُونَ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا     (166)   .* 

*لما ذكر أن الله أوحى إلى رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم كما أوحى إلى  إخوانه من المرسلين، أخبر هنا بشهادته تعالى على رسالته وصحة ما جاء به،  وأنه ( أَنزلَهُ بِعِلْمِهِ ) يحتمل أن يكون المراد أنزله مشتملا على علمه،  أي: فيه من العلوم الإلهية والأحكام الشرعية والأخبار الغيبية ما هو من  علم الله تعالى الذي علم به عباده.* 
*ويحتمل أن يكون المراد: أنزله صادرا عن علمه، ويكون في ذلك إشارة  وتنبيه على وجه شهادته، وأن المعنى: إذا كان تعالى أنزل هذا القرآن المشتمل  على الأوامر والنواهي، وهو يعلم ذلك ويعلم حالة الذي أنزله عليه، وأنه دعا  الناس إليه، فمن أجابه وصدقه كان وليه، ومن كذبه وعاداه كان عدوه واستباح  ماله ودمه، والله تعالى يمكنه ويوالي نصره ويجيب دعواته، ويخذل أعداءه  وينصر أولياءه، فهل توجد شهادة أعظم من هذه الشهادة وأكبر؟ ولا يمكن القدح  في هذه الشهادة إلا بعد القدح بعلم الله وقدرته وحكمته وإخباره تعالى  بشهادة الملائكة على ما أنزل على رسوله، لكمال إيمانهم ولجلالة هذا المشهود  عليه.* 
*فإن الأمور العظيمة لا يستشهد عليها إلا الخواص، كما قال تعالى في الشهادة على التوحيد:       شَهِدَ اللَّهُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ وَأُولُو  الْعِلْمِ قَائِمًا بِالْقِسْطِ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ      وكفى بالله شهيدا.* 

*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالا بَعِيدًا     (167)    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَظَلَمُوا لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا     (168)    إِلا طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا     (169)   .* 

*لما أخبر عن رسالة الرسل صلوات الله وسلامه عليهم وأخبر برسالة خاتمهم  محمد، وشهد بها وشهدت ملائكته -لزم من ذلك ثبوت الأمر المقرر والمشهود به،  فوجب تصديقهم، والإيمان بهم واتباعهم.* 
*ثم توعد من كفر بهم فقال: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَن  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) أي: جمعوا بين الكفر بأنفسهم وصدِّهم الناس عن سبيل  الله. وهؤلاء هم أئمة الكفر ودعاة الضلال ( قَدْ ضَلُّوا ضَلالا بَعِيدًا )  وأي ضلال أعظم من ضلال من ضل بنفسه وأضل غيره، فباء بالإثمين ورجع  بالخسارتين وفاتته الهدايتان، ولهذا قال: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  وَظَلَمُوا ) وهذا الظلم هو زيادة على كفرهم، وإلا فالكفر عند إطلاق الظلم  يدخل فيه.* 
*والمراد بالظلم هنا أعمال الكفر والاستغراق فيه، فهؤلاء بعيدون من  المغفرة والهداية للصراط المستقيم. ولهذا قال: ( لَمْ يَكُنِ اللَّهُ  لِيَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ وَلا لِيَهْدِيَهُمْ طَرِيقًا * إِلا طَرِيقَ جَهَنَّمَ  ).* 
*وإنما تعذرت المغفرة لهم والهداية لأنهم استمروا في طغيانهم وازدادوا في كفرانهم    فطبع على قلوبهم وانسدت عليهم طرق الهداية بما كسبوا      وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ      .* 
* ( وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرًا ) أي لا يبالي الله بهم ولا  يعبأ لأنهم لا يصلحون للخير ولا يليق بهم إلا الحالة التي اختاروها لأنفسهم * 

*    يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الرَّسُولُ بِالْحَقِّ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ فَآمِنُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَكْفُرُوا فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا حَكِيمًا     (170)   .* 

*يأمر تعالى جميع الناس أن يؤمنوا بعبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم. وذكر السبب الموجب للإيمان به، والفائدة في الإيمان به، والمضرة من  عدم الإيمان به، فالسبب الموجب هو إخباره   < 1-216 >    بأنه جاءهم بالحق.أي: فمجيئه نفسه حق، وما جاء به من الشرع حق، فإن العاقل  يعرف أن بقاء الخلق في جهلهم يعمهون، وفي كفرهم يترددون، والرسالة قد  انقطعت عنهم غير لائق بحكمة الله ورحمته، فمن حكمته ورحمته العظيمة نفس  إرسال الرسول إليهم، ليعرفهم الهدى من الضلال، والغي من الرشد، فمجرد النظر  في رسالته دليل قاطع على صحة نبوته.* 
*وكذلك النظر إلى ما جاء به من الشرع العظيم والصراط المستقيم. فإن فيه  من الإخبار بالغيوب الماضية والمستقبلة، والخبر عن الله وعن اليوم الآخر  -ما لا يعرف إلا بالوحي والرسالة. وما فيه من الأمر بكل خير وصلاح، ورشد  وعدل وإحسان، وصدق وبر وصلة وحسن خلق، ومن النهي عن الشر والفساد والبغي  والظلم وسوء الخلق، والكذب والعقوق، مما يقطع به أنه من عند الله.* 
*وكلما ازداد به العبد بصيرة، ازداد إيمانه ويقينه، فهذا السبب الداعي  للإيمان. وأما الفائدة في الإيمان فأخبر أنه خير لكم والخير ضد الشر.  فالإيمان خير للمؤمنين في أبدانهم وقلوبهم وأرواحهم ودنياهم وأخراهم. وذلك  لما يترتب عليه من المصالح والفوائد، فكل ثواب عاجل وآجل فمن ثمرات  الإيمان، فالنصر والهدى والعلم والعمل الصالح والسرور والأفراح، والجنة وما  اشتملت عليه من النعيم كل ذلك مسبب عن الإيمان.* 

*كما أن الشقاء الدنيوي والأخروي من عدم الإيمان أو نقصه. وأما مضرة عدم  الإيمان به صلى الله عليه وسلم فيعرف بضد ما يترتب على الإيمان به. وأن  العبد لا يضر إلا نفسه، والله تعالى غني عنه لا تضره معصية العاصين، ولهذا  قال: ( فَإِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) أي: الجميع خلقه  وملكه، وتحت تدبيره وتصريفه ( وَكَانَ اللَّهُ عَلِيمًا ) بكل شيء (  حَكِيمًا ) في خلقه وأمره. فهو العليم بمن يستحق الهداية والغواية، الحكيم  في وضع الهداية والغواية موضعهما. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (105)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(171الى الأية(175)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**   يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ وَلا تَقُولُوا عَلَى  اللَّهِ إِلا الْحَقَّ إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ  اللَّهِ وَكَلِمَتُهُ أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ وَرُوحٌ مِنْهُ فَآمِنُوا  بِاللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ وَلا تَقُولُوا ثَلاثَةٌ انْتَهُوا خَيْرًا لَكُمْ  إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ سُبْحَانَهُ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ  لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ وَكِيلا     (171)   .* 

*ينهى تعالى أهل الكتاب عن الغلو في الدين وهو مجاوزة الحد والقدر  المشروع إلى ما ليس بمشروع. وذلك كقول النصارى في غلوهم بعيسى عليه السلام،  ورفعه عن مقام النبوة والرسالة إلى مقام الربوبية الذي لا يليق بغير الله،  فكما أن التقصير والتفريط من المنهيات، فالغلو كذلك، ولهذا قال: ( وَلا  تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلا الْحَقَّ ) وهذا الكلام يتضمن ثلاثة أشياء:* 
*أمرين منهي عنهما، وهما قول الكذب على الله، والقول بلا علم في أسمائه  وصفاته وأفعاله وشرعه ورسله، والثالث: مأمور به وهو قول الحق في هذه  الأمور.* 
*ولما كانت هذه قاعدة عامة كلية، وكان السياق في شأن عيسى عليه السلام  نصَّ على قول الحق فيه، المخالف لطريقة اليهودية والنصرانية فقال: (  إِنَّمَا الْمَسِيحُ عِيسَى ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ ) أي: غاية  المسيح عليه السلام ومنتهى ما يصل إليه من مراتب الكمال أعلى حالة تكون  للمخلوقين، وهي درجة الرسالة التي هي أعلى الدرجات وأجلّ المثوبات.* 
*وأنه ( كَلِمَتُهُ ) التي ( أَلْقَاهَا إِلَى مَرْيَمَ ) أي: كلمة تكلم  الله بها فكان بها عيسى، ولم يكن تلك الكلمة، وإنما كان بها، وهذا من باب  إضافة التشريف والتكريم.* 
*وكذلك قوله: ( وَرُوحٌ مّنْهُ ) أي: من الأرواح التي خلقها وكملها  بالصفات الفاضلة والأخلاق الكاملة، أرسل الله روحه جبريل عليه السلام فنفخ  في فرج مريم عليها السلام، فحملت بإذن الله بعيسى عليه السلام.* 
*فلما بيّن حقيقة عيسى عليه السلام، أمر أهل الكتاب بالإيمان به وبرسله،  ونهاهم أن يجعلوا الله ثالث ثلاثة أحدهم عيسى، والثاني مريم، فهذه مقالة  النصارى قبحهم الله.* 
*فأمرهم أن ينتهوا، وأخبر أن ذلك خير لهم، لأنه الذي يتعين أنه سبيل  النجاة، وما سواه فهو طريق الهلاك، ثم نزه نفسه عن الشريك والولد فقال: (  إِنَّمَا اللَّهُ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ ) أي: هو المنفرد بالألوهية، الذي لا  تنبغي العبادة إلا له. ( سُبْحَانَهُ ) أي: تنزه وتقدس ( أَن يَكُونَ لَهُ  وَلَدٌ ) لأن ( لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأرْضِ ) فالكل  مملوكون له مفتقرون إليه، فمحال أن يكون له شريك منهم أو ولد.* 

*ولما أخبر أنه المالك للعالم العلوي والسفلي أخبر أنه قائم بمصالحهم الدنيوية والأخروية وحافظها، ومجازيهم عليها تعالى.* 
*    لَنْ يَسْتَنْكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا لِلَّهِ وَلا  الْمَلائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ وَمَنْ يَسْتَنْكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ  وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا     (172)    فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ  أُجُورَهُمْ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنْكَفُوا  وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا     (173)   .* 

*لما ذكر تعالى غلو النصارى في عيسى عليه السلام، وذكر أنه عبده ورسوله،  ذكر هنا أنه لا يستنكف عن عبادة ربه، أي: لا يمتنع عنها رغبة عنها، لا هو (  وَلا الْمَلائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ ) فنزههم عن الاستنكاف وتنزيههم عن  الاستكبار من باب أولى، ونفي الشيء فيه إثبات ضده.* 
*أي: فعيسى والملائكة المقربون قد رغبوا في عبادة ربهم، وأحبوها وسعوا  فيها بما يليق بأحوالهم، فأوجب لهم ذلك الشرف العظيم والفوز العظيم،   < 1-217 >   فلم يستنكفوا أن يكونوا عبيدا لربوبيته ولا لإلهيته، بل يرون افتقارهم لذلك فوق كل افتقار.* 
*ولا يظن أن رفع عيسى أو غيره من الخلق فوق مرتبته التي أنزله الله فيها  وترفعه عن العبادة كمالا بل هو النقص بعينه، وهو محل الذم والعقاب، ولهذا  قال: ( وَمَن يَسْتَنكِفْ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيَسْتَكْبِرْ  فَسَيَحْشُرُهُم  ْ إِلَيْهِ جَمِيعًا ) أي: فسيحشر الخلق كلهم إليه،  المستنكفين والمستكبرين وعباده المؤمنين، فيحكم بينهم بحكمه العدل، وجزائه  الفصل.* 
*ثم فصل حكمه فيهم فقال: ( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا  الصَّالِحَاتِ ) أي: جمعوا بين الإيمان المأمور به، وعمل الصالحات من  واجبات ومستحبات، من حقوق الله وحقوق عباده.* 
* ( فَيُوَفِّيهِمْ أُجُورَهُمْ ) أي: الأجور التي رتبها على الأعمال، كُلٌّ بحسب إيمانه وعمله.* 
* ( وَيَزِيدُهُم مِن فَضْلِهِ ) من الثواب الذي لم تنله أعمالهم ولم  تصل إليه أفعالهم، ولم يخطر على قلوبهم. ودخل في ذلك كل ما في الجنة من  المآكل والمشارب، والمناكح، والمناظر والسرور، ونعيم القلب والروح، ونعيم  البدن، بل يدخل في ذلك كل خير ديني ودنيوي رتب على الإيمان والعمل الصالح.* 
* ( وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ اسْتَنكَفُوا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا ) أي: عن عبادة  الله تعالى ( فَيُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا ) وهو سخط الله وغضبه،  والنار الموقدة التي تطلع على الأفئدة.* 
* ( وَلا يَجِدُونَ لَهُم مِّن دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيًّا وَلا نَصِيرًا )  أي: لا يجدون أحدا من الخلق يتولاهم فيحصل لهم المطلوب، ولا مَن ينصرهم  فيدفع عنهم المرهوب، بل قد تخلى عنهم أرحم الراحمين، وتركهم في عذابهم  خالدين، وما حكم به تعالى فلا رادّ لحكمه ولا مغيّر لقضائه.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بُرْهَانٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُبِينًا     (174)    فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ  فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ  صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا     (175)   .* 

*يمتن تعالى على سائر الناس بما أوصل إليهم من البراهين القاطعة  والأنوار الساطعة، ويقيم عليهم الحجة، ويوضح لهم المحجة، فقال: ( يَا  أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُم بُرْهَانٌ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ ) أي: حجج قاطعة  على الحق تبينه وتوضحه، وتبين ضده.* 
*وهذا يشمل الأدلة العقلية والنقلية، الآيات الأفقية والنفسية      سَنُرِيهِمْ آيَاتِنَا فِي الآفَاقِ وَفِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ      .* 
*وفي قوله: ( مِن رَّبِّكُمْ ) ما يدل على شرف هذا البرهان وعظمته، حيث  كان من ربكم الذي رباكم التربية الدينية والدنيوية، فمن تربيته لكم التي  يحمد عليها ويشكر، أن أوصل إليكم البينات، ليهديكم بها إلى الصراط  المستقيم، والوصول إلى جنات النعيم.* 
* ( وَأَنزلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ نُورًا مُّبِينًا ) وهو هذا القرآن العظيم،  الذي قد اشتمل على علوم الأولين والآخرين والأخبار الصادقة النافعة، والأمر  بكل عدل وإحسان وخير، والنهي عن كل ظلم وشر، فالناس في ظلمة إن لم  يستضيئوا بأنواره، وفي شقاء عظيم إن لم يقتبسوا من خيره.* 
*ولكن انقسم الناس -بحسب الإيمان بالقرآن والانتفاع به- قسمين:* 

* ( فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ ) أي: اعترفوا بوجوده واتصافه  بكل وصف كامل، وتنزيهه من كل نقص وعيب. ( وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِهِ ) أي: لجأوا  إلى الله واعتمدوا عليه وتبرؤوا من حولهم وقوتهم واستعانوا بربهم. (  فَسَيُدْخِلُهُم  ْ فِي رَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَفَضْلٍ ) أي: فسيتغمدهم بالرحمة  الخاصة، فيوفقهم للخيرات ويجزل لهم المثوبات، ويدفع عنهم البليات  والمكروهات.* 
* ( وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَيْهِ صِرَاطًا مُسْتَقِيمًا ) أي: يوفقهم للعلم والعمل، معرفة الحق والعمل به.* 
*أي: ومن لم يؤمن بالله ويعتصم به ويتمسك بكتابه، منعهم من رحمته،  وحرمهم من فضله، وخلى بينهم وبين أنفسهم، فلم يهتدوا، بل ضلوا ضلالا مبينا،  عقوبة لهم على تركهم الإيمان فحصلت لهم الخيبة والحرمان، نسأله تعالى  العفو والعافية والمعافاة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (106)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النساء 
من الأية(176الى الأية(/)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة النساء 
وهي مدنية

**  يَسْتَفْتُونَكَ قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ إِنِ امْرُؤٌ  هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ وَهُوَ  يَرِثُهَا إِنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ لَهَا وَلَدٌ فَإِنْ كَانَتَا اثْنَتَيْنِ  فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِنْ كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالا  وَنِسَاءً فَلِلذَّكَرِ مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ  لَكُمْ أَنْ تَضِلُّوا وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ     (176)   .* 

*أخبر تعالى أن الناس استفتوا رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أي: في الكلالة  بدليل قوله: ( قُلِ اللَّهُ يُفْتِيكُمْ فِي الْكَلالَةِ ) وهي الميت يموت  وليس له ولد صلب ولا ولد ابن، ولا أب، ولا جد، ولهذا قال: ( إِنِ امْرُؤٌ  هَلَكَ لَيْسَ لَهُ وَلَدٌ ) أي: لا ذكر ولا أنثى، لا ولد صلب ولا ولد ابن. * 
*وكذلك ليس له والد، بدليل أنه ورث فيه الإخوة، والأخوات بالإجماع لا  يرثون مع الوالد، فإذا هلك وليـس لـه ولـد ولا والـد ( وَلَهُ أُخْتٌ ) أي:  شقيقة أو لأب، لا لأم، فإنه قد تقدم حكمها. ( فَلَهَا نِصْفُ مَا تَرَكَ )  أي نصف متروكات أخيها، من نقود وعقار وأثاث وغير ذلك، وذلك من بعد الدين  والوصية كما تقدم.* 
* ( وَهُوَ ) أي: أخوها الشقيق أو الذي للأب ( يَرِثُهَا إِن لَّمْ  يَكُن لَهَا وَلَدٌ ) ولم يقدر له إرثا لأنه عاصب فيأخذ مالها كله، إن لم  يكن صاحب فرض ولا عاصب يشاركه، أو ما أبقت الفروض.* 
* ( فَإِن كَانَتَا ) أي: الأختان ( اثْنَتَيْنِ ) أي: فما فوق (  فَلَهُمَا الثُّلُثَانِ مِمَّا تَرَكَ وَإِن كَانُوا إِخْوَةً رِجَالا  وَنِسَاءً ) أي: اجتمع الذكور من الإخوة لغير أم مع الإناث ( فَلِلذَّكَرِ  مِثْلُ حَظِّ الأنْثَيَيْنِ ) فيسقط فرض الإناث ويعصبهن إخوتهن.* 
* ( يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ أَن تَضِلُّوا ) أي:   < 1-218 >    يبين لكم أحكامه التي تحتاجونها، ويوضحها ويشرحها لكم فضلا منه وإحسانا  لكي تهتدوا ببيانه، وتعملوا بأحكامه، ولئلا تضلوا عن الصراط المستقيم بسبب  جهلكم وعدم علمكم.* 
* ( وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ) أي: عالم بالغيب والشهادة  والأمور الماضية والمستقبلة، ويعلم حاجتكم إلى بيانه وتعليمه، فيعلمكم من  علمه الذي ينفعكم على الدوام في جميع الأزمنة والأمكنة.* 
*آخر تفسير سورة النساء فلله الحمد والشكر.* 
* 

**تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية* 

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ     يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَوْفُوا بِالْعُقُودِ أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ  بَهِيمَةُ الأَنْعَامِ إِلا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي  الصَّيْدِ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ     (1)   .* 

*هذا أمر من الله تعالى لعباده المؤمنين بما يقتضيه الإيمان بالوفاء  بالعقود، أي: بإكمالها، وإتمامها، وعدم نقضها ونقصها. وهذا شامل للعقود  التي بين العبد وبين ربه، من التزام عبوديته، والقيام بها أتم قيام، وعدم  الانتقاص من حقوقها شيئا، والتي بينه وبين الرسول بطاعته واتباعه، والتي  بينه وبين الوالدين والأقارب، ببرهم وصلتهم، وعدم قطيعتهم.* 
*والتي بينه وبين أصحابه من القيام بحقوق الصحبة في الغنى والفقر،  واليسر والعسر، والتي بينه وبين الخلق من عقود المعاملات، كالبيع والإجارة،  ونحوهما، وعقود التبرعات كالهبة ونحوها، بل والقيام بحقوق المسلمين التي  عقدها الله بينهم في قوله:      إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ     بالتناصر على الحق، والتعاون عليه والتآلف بين المسلمين وعدم التقاطع.* 
*فهذا الأمر شامل لأصول الدين وفروعه، فكلها داخلة في العقود التي أمر الله بالقيام بها .* 
*ثم قال ممتنا على عباده: ( أُحِلَّتْ لَكُمْ ) أي: لأجلكم، رحمة بكم (  بَهِيمَةُ الأنْعَامِ ) من الإبل والبقر والغنم، بل ربما دخل في ذلك الوحشي  منها، والظباء وحمر الوحش، ونحوها من الصيود.* 
*واستدل بعض الصحابة بهذه الآية على إباحة الجنين الذي يموت في بطن أمه بعدما تذبح.* 
* ( إِلا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ ) تحريمه منها في قوله:      حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ      إلى آخر الآية. فإن هذه المذكورات وإن كانت من بهيمة الأنعام فإنها محرمة.* 
*ولما كانت إباحة بهيمة الأنعام عامة في جميع الأحوال والأوقات، استثنى  منها الصيد في حال الإحرام فقال: ( غَيْرَ مُحِلِّي الصَّيْدِ وَأَنتُمْ  حُرُمٌ ) أي: أحلت لكم بهيمة الأنعام في كل حال، إلا حيث كنتم متصفين بأنكم  غير محلي الصيد وأنتم حرم، أي: متجرئون على قتله في حال الإحرام، وفي  الحرم، فإن ذلك لا يحل لكم إذا كان صيدا، كالظباء ونحوه.* 
*والصيد هو الحيوان المأكول المتوحش.* 
* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَحْكُمُ مَا يُرِيدُ ) أي: فمهما أراده تعالى حكم به  حكما موافقا لحكمته، كما أمركم بالوفاء بالعقود لحصول مصالحكم ودفع المضار  عنكم.* 
*وأحل لكم بهيمة الأنعام رحمة بكم، وحرم عليكم ما استثنى منها من ذوات  العوارض، من الميتة ونحوها، صونا لكم واحتراما، ومن صيد الإحرام احتراما  للإحرام وإعظاما.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ اللَّهِ وَلا  الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ وَلا آمِّينَ  الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلا مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا  وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ فَاصْطَادُوا وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَنْ  صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَنْ تَعْتَدُوا وَتَعَاوَنُوا  عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإِثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ     (2)   .* 

*يقول تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحِلُّوا شَعَائِرَ  اللَّهِ ) أي: محرماته التي أمركم بتعظيمها، وعدم فعلها، والنهي يشمل النهي  عن فعلها، والنهي عن اعتقاد حلها؛ فهو يشمل النهي، عن فعل القبيح، وعن  اعتقاده.* 
*ويدخل في ذلك النهي عن محرمات الإحرام، ومحرمات الحرم. ويدخل في ذلك ما  نص عليه بقوله: ( وَلا الشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ ) أي: لا تنتهكوه بالقتال فيه  وغيره من أنواع الظلم كما قال تعالى:       إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا  أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ     .* 
*والجمهور من العلماء على أن القتال في الأشهر الحرم منسوخ بقوله تعالى: (     فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ     وغير ذلك من العمومات التي فيها الأمر بقتال الكفار مطلقا، والوعيد في التخلف عن قتالهم مطلقا.* 
*   < 1-219 >  * 
*وبأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قاتل أهل الطائف في ذي القعدة، وهو من الأشهر الحرم.* 
*وقال آخرون: إن النهي عن القتال في الأشهر الحرم غير منسوخ لهذه الآية  وغيرها، مما فيه النهي عن ذلك بخصوصه، وحملوا النصوص المطلقة الواردة على  ذلك، وقالوا: المطلق يحمل على المقيد.* 
*وفصل بعضهم فقال: لا يجوز ابتداء القتال في الأشهر الحرم، وأما استدامته وتكميله إذا كان أوله في غيرها، فإنه يجوز.* 
*وحملوا قتال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لأهل الطائف على ذلك، لأن أول  قتالهم في "حنين" في "شوال". وكل هذا في القتال الذي ليس المقصود منه  الدفع. 
*
*فأما قتال الدفع إذا ابتدأ الكفار المسلمين بالقتال، فإنه يجوز  للمسلمين القتال، دفعا عن أنفسهم في الشهر الحرام وغيره بإجماع العلماء.* 
*وقوله: ( وَلا الْهَدْيَ وَلا الْقَلائِدَ ) أي: ولا تحلوا الهدي الذي  يهدى إلى بيت الله في حج أو عمرة، أو غيرهما، من نعم وغيرها، فلا تصدوه عن  الوصول إلى محله، ولا تأخذوه بسرقة أو غيرها، ولا تقصروا به، أو تحملوه ما  لا يطيق، خوفا من تلفه قبل وصوله إلى محله، بل عظموه وعظموا من جاء به.* 
* ( وَلا الْقَلائِدَ ) هذا نوع خاص من أنواع الهدي، وهو الهدي الذي  يفتل له قلائد أو عرى، فيجعل في أعناقه إظهارا لشعائر الله، وحملا للناس  على الاقتداء، وتعليما لهم للسنة، وليعرف أنه هدي فيحترم، ولهذا كان تقليد  الهدي من السنن والشعائر المسنونة.* 
* ( وَلا آمِّينَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ ) أي: قاصدين له ( يَبْتَغُونَ  فَضْلا مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ وَرِضْوَانًا ) أي: من قصد هذا البيت الحرام، وقصده  فضل الله بالتجارة والمكاسب المباحة، أو قصده رضوان الله بحجه وعمرته  والطواف به، والصلاة، وغيرها من أنواع العبادات، فلا تتعرضوا له بسوء، ولا  تهينوه، بل أكرموه، وعظموا الوافدين الزائرين لبيت ربكم.* 
*ودخل في هذا الأمر الأمرُ بتأمين الطرق الموصلة إلى بيت الله وجعل  القاصدين له مطمئنين مستريحين، غير خائفين على أنفسهم من القتل فما دونه،  ولا على أموالهم من المكس والنهب ونحو ذلك.* 
*وهذه الآية الكريمة مخصوصة بقوله تعالى:      يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا     فالمشرك لا يُمَكَّن من الدخول إلى الحرم.* 
*والتخصيص في هذه الآية بالنهي عن التعرض لمن قصد البيت ابتغاء فضل الله  أو رضوانه -يدل على أن من قصده ليلحد فيه بالمعاصي، فإن من تمام احترام  الحرم صد من هذه حاله عن الإفساد ببيت الله، كما قال تعالى:      وَمَنْ يُرِدْ فِيهِ بِإِلْحَادٍ بِظُلْمٍ نُذِقْهُ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ      .* 
*ولما نهاهم عن الصيد في حال الإحرام قال: ( وَإِذَا حَلَلْتُمْ  فَاصْطَادُوا ) أي: إذا حللتم من الإحرام بالحج والعمرة، وخرجتم من الحرم  حل لكم الاصطياد، وزال ذلك التحريم. والأمر بعد التحريم يرد الأشياء إلى ما  كانت عليه من قبل.* 
* ( وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ أَن صَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ أَن تَعْتَدُوا ) أي: لا يحملنكم بغض قوم وعداوتهم  واعتداؤهم عليكم، حيث صدوكم عن المسجد، على الاعتداء عليهم، طلبا للاشتفاء  منهم، فإن العبد عليه أن يلتزم أمر الله، ويسلك طريق العدل، ولو جُنِي عليه  أو ظلم واعتدي عليه، فلا يحل له أن يكذب على من كذب عليه، أو يخون من  خانه.* 
* ( وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى ) أي: ليعن بعضكم بعضا  على البر. وهو: اسم جامع لكل ما يحبه الله ويرضاه، من الأعمال الظاهرة  والباطنة، من حقوق الله وحقوق الآدميين.* 
*والتقوى في هذا الموضع: اسم جامع لترك كل ما يكرهه الله ورسوله، من  الأعمال الظاهرة والباطنة. وكلُّ خصلة من خصال الخير المأمور بفعلها، أو  خصلة من خصال الشر المأمور بتركها، فإن العبد مأمور بفعلها بنفسه، وبمعاونة  غيره من إخوانه المؤمنين عليها، بكل قول يبعث عليها وينشط لها، وبكل فعل  كذلك.* 
* ( وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإثْمِ ) وهو التجرؤ على المعاصي التي يأثم  صاحبها، ويحرج. ( وَالْعُدْوَانِ ) وهو التعدي على الخَلْق في دمائهم  وأموالهم وأعراضهم، فكل معصية وظلم يجب على العبد كف نفسه عنه، ثم إعانة  غيره على تركه.* 
* ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ ) على من عصاه  وتجرأ على محارمه، فاحذروا المحارم لئلا يحل بكم عقابه العاجل والآجل. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (107)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(3 الى الأية(5)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ وَمَا  أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ  وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ وَالنَّطِيحَةُ وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ إِلا مَا  ذَكَّيْتُمْ وَمَا ذُبِحَ عَلَى النُّصُبِ وَأَنْ تَسْتَقْسِمُوا  بِالأَزْلامِ ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ  دِينِكُمْ فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ  دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإِسْلامَ  دِينًا فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (3)   .* 

*هذا الذي حولنا الله عليه في قوله: (     إِلا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ     )  واعلم أن الله تبارك وتعالى لا يحرّم ما يحرّم إلا صيانة لعباده، وحماية  لهم من الضرر الموجود في المحرمات، وقد يبين للعباد ذلك وقد لا يبين.* 
*فأخبر أنه حرم ( الْمَيْتَة ) والمراد   < 1-220 >    بالميتة: ما فُقِدَت حياتُهُ بغير ذكاة شرعية، فإنها تحرم لضررها، وهو  احتقان الدم في جوفها ولحمها المضر بآكلها. وكثيرا ما تموت بعلة تكون سببا  لهلاكها، فتضر بالآكل.* 
*ويستثنى من ذلك ميتة الجراد والسمك، فإنه حلال.* 
* ( وَالدَّم ) أي: المسفوح، كما قيد في الآية الأخرى. ( وَلَحْم  الْخِنزيرِ ) وذلك شامل لجميع أجزائه، وإنما نص الله عليه من بين سائر  الخبائث من السباع، لأن طائفة من أهل الكتاب من النصارى يزعمون أن الله  أحله لهم. أي: فلا تغتروا بهم، بل هو محرم من جملة الخبائث.* 
* ( وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ ) أي: ذُكر عليه اسم غير الله  تعالى، من الأصنام والأولياء والكواكب وغير ذلك من المخلوقين. فكما أن ذكر  الله تعالى يطيب الذبيحة، فذكر اسم غيره عليها، يفيدها خبثا معنويا، لأنه  شرك بالله تعالى.* 
* ( وَالْمُنْخَنِقَ  ةُ ) أي: الميتة بخنق، بيد أو حبل، أو إدخالها رأسها بشيء ضيق، فتعجز عن إخراجه حتى تموت.* 
* ( وَالْمَوْقُوذَة  ُ ) أي: الميتة بسبب الضرب بعصا أو حصى أو خشبة، أو هدم شيء عليها، بقصد أو بغير قصد.* 
* ( وَالْمُتَرَدِّي  َةُ ) أي: الساقطة من علو، كجبل أو جدار أو سطح ونحوه، فتموت بذلك.* 
* ( وَالنَّطِيحَةُ ) وهي التي تنطحها غيرها فتموت.* 
* ( وَمَا أَكَلَ السَّبُعُ ) من ذئب أو أسد أو نمر، أو من الطيور التي تفترس الصيود، فإنها إذا ماتت بسبب أكل السبع، فإنها لا تحل.* 
*وقوله: ( إِلا مَا ذَكَّيْتُمْ ) راجع لهذه المسائل، من منخنقة،  وموقوذة، ومتردية، ونطيحة، وأكيلة سبع، إذا ذكيت وفيها حياة مستقرة لتتحقق  الذكاة فيها، ولهذا قال الفقهاء: " لو أبان السبع أو غيره حشوتها، أو قطع  حلقومها، كان وجود حياتها كعدمه، لعدم فائدة الذكاة فيها " [وبعضهم لم  يعتبر فيها إلا وجود الحياة فإذا ذكاها وفيها حياة حلت ولو كانت مبانة  الحشوة وهو ظاهر الآية الكريمة]  * 
* ( وَأَن تَسْتَقْسِمُوا بِالأزْلامِ ) أي: وحرم عليكم الاستقسام  بالأزلام. ومعنى الاستقسام: طلب ما يقسم لكم ويقدر بها، وهي قداح ثلاثة  كانت تستعمل في الجاهلية، مكتوب على أحدها "افعل" وعلى الثاني "لا تفعل"  والثالث غفل لا كتابة فيه.* 
*فإذا هَمَّ أحدهم بسفر أو عرس أو نحوهما، أجال تلك القداح المتساوية في  الجرم، ثم أخرج واحدا منها، فإن خرج المكتوب عليه "افعل" مضى في أمره، وإن  ظهر المكتوب عليه"لا تفعل" لم يفعل ولم يمض في شأنه، وإن ظهر الآخر الذي  لا شيء عليه، أعادها حتى يخرج أحد القدحين فيعمل به. فحرمه  الله عليهم، الذي في هذه الصورة وما يشبهه, وعوضهم عنه بالاستخارة لربهم في جميع أمورهم.* 
* ( ذَلِكُمْ فِسْقٌ ) الإشارة لكل ما تقدم من المحرمات، التي حرمها  الله صيانة لعباده، وأنها فسق، أي: خروج عن طاعته إلى طاعة الشيطان.* 
*ثم امتن على عباده بقوله:* 
* ( .... الْيَوْمَ يَئِسَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِن دِينِكُمْ فَلا  تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ  وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الإسْلامَ دِينًا  فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَة غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لإثْمٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ) .* 
*واليوم المشار إليه يوم عرفة، إذ أتم الله دينه، ونصر عبده ورسوله،  وانخذل أهل الشرك انخذالا بليغا، بعد ما كانوا حريصين على رد المؤمنين عن  دينهم، طامعين في ذلك.* 
*فلما رأوا عز الإسلام وانتصاره وظهوره، يئسوا كل اليأس من المؤمنين، أن  يرجعوا إلى دينهم، وصاروا يخافون منهم ويخشون، ولهذا في هذه السنة التي حج  فيها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم سنة عشر حجة الوداع - لم يحج فيها مشرك،  ولم يطف بالبيت عريان.* 
*ولهذا قال: ( فَلا تَخْشَوْهُمْ وَاخْشَوْنِ ) أي: فلا تخشوا المشركين، واخشوا الله الذي نصركم عليهم وخذلهم، ورد كيدهم في نحورهم.* 
* ( الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ ) بتمام النصر، وتكميل  الشرائع الظاهرة والباطنة، الأصول والفروع، ولهذا كان الكتاب والسنة كافيين  كل الكفاية، في أحكام الدين أصوله وفروعه.* 
*فكل متكلف يزعم أنه لا بد للناس في معرفة عقائدهم وأحكامهم إلى علوم  غير علم الكتاب والسنة، من علم الكلام وغيره، فهو جاهل، مبطل في دعواه، قد  زعم أن الدين لا يكمل إلا بما قاله ودعا إليه، وهذا من أعظم الظلم والتجهيل  لله ولرسوله.* 
* ( وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي ) الظاهرة والباطنة ( وَرَضِيتُ  لَكُمُ الإسْلامَ دِينًا ) أي: اخترته واصطفيته لكم دينا، كما ارتضيتكم له،  فقوموا به شكرا لربكم، واحمدوا الذي مَنَّ عليكم بأفضل الأديان وأشرفها  وأكملها.* 
* ( فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ ) أي: ألجأته الضرورة إلى أكل شيء من المحرمات   < 1-221 >    السابقة، في قوله: ( حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ ) ( فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ  ) أي: مجاعة ( غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ ) أي: مائل ( لإثْمٍ ) بأن لا يأكل حتى  يضطر، ولا يزيد في الأكل على كفايته ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ )  حيث أباح له الأكل في هذه الحال، ورحمه بما يقيم به بنيته من غير نقص يلحقه  في دينه.* 

*    يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ  وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ مُكَلِّبِينَ تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ  مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ عَلَيْكُمْ  وَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ     (4)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( يَسْأَلُونَكَ مَاذَا  أُحِلَّ لَهُمْ ) من الأطعمة؟ ( قُلْ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ ) وهي  كل ما فيه نفع أو لذة, من غير ضرر بالبدن ولا بالعقل، فدخل في ذلك جميع  الحبوب والثمار التي في القرى والبراري، ودخل في ذلك جميع حيوانات البحر  وجميع حيوانات البر، إلا ما استثناه الشارع، كالسباع والخبائث منها.* 
*ولهذا دلت الآية بمفهومها على تحريم الخبائث، كما صرح به في قوله تعالى:      وَيُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ      .* 
* ( وَمَا عَلَّمْتُمْ مِنَ الْجَوَارِحِ ) أي: أحل لكم ما علمتم من الجوارح إلى آخر الآية. دلت هذه الآية على أمور:* 
*أحدها: لطف الله بعباده ورحمته لهم، حيث وسع عليهم طرق الحلال، وأباح  لهم ما لم يذكوه مما صادته الجوارح، والمراد بالجوارح: الكلاب، والفهود،  والصقر، ونحو ذلك، مما يصيد بنابه أو بمخلبه.* 
*الثاني: أنه يشترط أن تكون معلمة، بما يعد في العرف تعليما، بأن يسترسل  إذا أرسل، وينزجر إذا زجر، وإذا أمسك لم يأكل، ولهذا قال: (  تُعَلِّمُونَهُن  َّ مِمَّا عَلَّمَكُمُ اللَّهُ فَكُلُوا مِمَّا أَمْسَكْنَ  عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: أمسكن من الصيد لأجلكم.* 
*وما أكل منه الجارح فإنه لا يعلم أنه أمسكه على صاحبه، ولعله أن يكون أمسكه على نفسه.* 
*الثالث: اشتراط أن يجرحه الكلب أو الطير ونحوهما، لقوله: ( مِنَ  الْجَوَارِحِ ) مع ما تقدم من تحريم المنخنقة. فلو خنقه الكلب أو غيره، أو  قتله بثقله لم يبح [هذا بناء على أن الجوارح اللاتي يجرحن الصيد بأنيابها  أو مخالبها، والمشهور أن الجوارح بمعنى الكواسب أي: المحصلات للصيد  والمدركات لها فلا يكون فيها على هذا دلالة - والله أعلم-] .* 
*الرابع: جواز اقتناء كلب الصيد، كما ورد في الحديث الصحيح، مع أن اقتناء الكلب محرم، لأن من لازم إباحة صيده وتعليمه جواز اقتنائه.* 
*الخامس: طهارة ما أصابه فم الكلب من الصيد، لأن الله أباحه ولم يذكر له غسلا فدل على طهارته.* 
*السادس: فيه فضيلة العلم، وأن الجارح المعلم -بسبب العلم- يباح صيده، والجاهل بالتعليم لا يباح صيده.* 
*السابع: أن الاشتغال بتعليم الكلب أو الطير أو نحوهما، ليس مذموما،  وليس من العبث والباطل. بل هو أمر مقصود، لأنه وسيلة لحل صيده والانتفاع  به.* 
*الثامن: فيه حجة لمن أباح بيع كلب الصيد، قال: لأنه قد لا يحصل له إلا بذلك.* 
*التاسع: فيه اشتراط التسمية عند إرسال الجارح، وأنه إن لم يسم الله متعمدا، لم يبح ما قتل الجارح.* 
*العاشر: أنه يجوز أكل ما صاده الجارح، سواء قتله الجارح أم لا. وأنه إن أدركه صاحبه، وفيه حياة مستقرة فإنه لا يباح إلا بها.* 
*ثم حث تعالى على تقواه، وحذر من إتيان الحساب في يوم القيامة، وأن ذلك  أمر قد دنا واقترب، فقال: ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ  الْحِسَابِ ) .* 
*    الْيَوْمَ أُحِلَّ لَكُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتُ وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ وَطَعَامُكُمْ حِلٌّ لَهُمْ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ وَالْمُحْصَنَات  ُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحِينَ وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِالإِيمَانِ  فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ     (5)   .* 

*كرر تعالى إحلال الطيبات لبيان الامتنان، ودعوة للعباد إلى شكره  والإكثار من ذكره، حيث أباح لهم ما تدعوهم الحاجة إليه، ويحصل لهم الانتفاع  به من الطيبات.* 
* ( وَطَعَامُ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حِلٌّ لَكُمْ ) أي: ذبائح  اليهود والنصارى حلال لكم -يا معشر المسلمين- دون باقي الكفار، فإن ذبائحهم  لا تحل للمسلمين، وذلك لأن أهل الكتاب ينتسبون إلى الأنبياء والكتب.* 
*وقد اتفق الرسل كلهم على تحريم الذبح لغير الله، لأنه شرك، فاليهود  والنصارى يتدينون بتحريم الذبح لغير الله، فلذلك أبيحت ذبائحهم دون غيرهم.* 
*والدليل على أن المراد بطعامهم ذبائحهم، أن الطعام الذي ليس من الذبائح  كالحبوب والثمار ليس لأهل الكتاب فيه خصوصية، بل يباح ذلك ولو كان من طعام  غيرهم. وأيضا فإنه أضاف الطعام إليهم.* 
*فدل ذلك، على أنه كان طعاما، بسبب ذبحهم. ولا يقال: إن ذلك للتمليك،  وأن المراد: الطعام الذي يملكون. لأن هذا، لا يباح على وجه الغصب، ولا من  المسلمين.* 
* ( وَطَعَامُكُمْ ) أيها المسلمون ( حِلٌّ لَهُمْ ) أي: يحل لكم أن  تطعموهم إياه ( وَ ) أحل لكم ( الْمُحْصَنَاتِ ) أي: الحرائر العفيفات (  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ ) والحرائر العفيفات ( مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا  الْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلِكُمْ ) أي: من اليهود والنصارى.* 
*وهذا مخصص لقوله تعالى      وَلا تَنْكِحُوا الْمُشْرِكَاتِ حَتَّى يُؤْمِنَّ       < 1-222 >   ومفهوم الآية، أن الأرقاء من المؤمنات لا يباح نكاحهن للأحرار, وهو كذلك.* 
*وأما الكتابيات فعلى كل حال لا يبحن، ولا يجوز نكاحهن للأحرار مطلقا، لقوله تعالى:      مِنْ فَتَيَاتِكُمُ الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ     وأما المسلمات إذا كن رقيقات فإنه لا يجوز للأحرار نكاحهن إلا بشرطين، عدم الطول وخوف العنت.* 
*وأما الفاجرات غير العفيفات عن الزنا فلا يباح نكاحهن، سواء كن مسلمات أو كتابيات، حتى يتبن لقوله تعالى:      الزَّانِي لا يَنْكِحُ إِلا زَانِيَةً أَوْ مُشْرِكَةً     الآية. 
*
*وقوله: ( إِذَا آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ ) أي: أبحنا لكم نكاحهن،  إذا أعطيتموهن مهورهن، فمن عزم على أن لا يؤتيها مهرها فإنها لا تحل له.* 
*وأمر بإيتائها إذا كانت رشيدة تصلح للإيتاء، وإلا أعطاه الزوج لوليها.* 
*وإضافة الأجور إليهن دليل على أن المرأة تملك جميع مهرها، وليس لأحد  منه شيء، إلا ما سمحت به لزوجها أو وليها أو غيرهما. ( مُحْصِنِينَ غَيْرَ  مُسَافِحِينَ ) أي: حالة كونكم -أيها الأزواج- محصنين لنسائكم، بسبب حفظكم  لفروجكم عن غيرهن.* 
* ( غَيْرَ مُسَافِحِينَ ) أي: زانين مع كل أحد ( وَلا مُتَّخِذِي أَخْدَانٍ ) .* 

*وهو: الزنا مع العشيقات، لأن الزناة في الجاهلية، منهم من يزني مع من  كان، فهذا المسافح. ومنهم من يزني مع خدنه ومحبه. فأخبر الله تعالى أن ذلك  كله ينافي العفة، وأن شرط التزوج أن يكون الرجل عفيفا عن الزنا.* 
*وقوله تعالى: ( وَمَن يَكْفُرْ بِالإيمَانِ فَقَدْ حَبِطَ عَمَلُهُ )  أي: ومن كفر بالله تعالى، وما يجب الإيمان به من كتبه ورسله أو شيء من  الشرائع، فقد حبط عمله، بشرط أن يموت على كفره، كما قال تعالى:      وَمَنْ يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ      ( وَهُوَ فِي الآخِرَةِ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ) أي: الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة، وحصلوا على الشقاوة الأبدية. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (108)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(6 الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

** يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ فَاغْسِلُوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ إِلَى الْمَرَافِقِ وَامْسَحُوا بِرُءُوسِكُمْ  وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ إِلَى الْكَعْبَيْنِ وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ جُنُبًا فَاطَّهَّرُوا  وَإِنْ كُنْتُمْ مَرْضَى أَوْ عَلَى سَفَرٍ أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنْكُمْ  مِنَ الْغَائِطِ أَوْ لامَسْتُمُ النِّسَاءَ فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً  فَتَيَمَّمُوا صَعِيدًا طَيِّبًا فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ وَأَيْدِيكُمْ  مِنْهُ مَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيَجْعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ حَرَجٍ وَلَكِنْ  يُرِيدُ لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ وَلِيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَشْكُرُونَ (6)  .* 

*هذه آية عظيمة قد اشتملت على أحكام كثيرة، نذكر منها ما يسره الله وسهله.* 
*أحدها: أن هذه المذكورات فيها امتثالها والعمل بها من لوازم  الإيمان الذي لا يتم إلا به، لأنه صدرها بقوله ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا ) إلى آخرها. أي: يا أيها الذين آمنوا، اعملوا بمقتضى إيمانكم بما  شرعناه لكم.* 
*الثاني: الأمر بالقيام بالصلاة لقوله: ( إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ ) .* 
*الثالث: الأمر بالنية للصلاة، لقوله: ( إِذَا قُمْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ ) أي: بقصدها ونيتها.* 
*الرابع: اشتراط الطهارة لصحة الصلاة، لأن الله أمر بها عند القيام إليها، والأصل في الأمر الوجوب.* 
*الخامس: أن الطهارة لا تجب بدخول الوقت، وإنما تجب عند إرادة الصلاة.* 
*السادس: أن كل ما يطلق عليه اسم الصلاة، من الفرض والنفل، وفرض  الكفاية، وصلاة الجنازة، تشترط له الطهارة، حتى السجود المجرد عند كثير من  العلماء، كسجود التلاوة والشكر.* 
*السابع: الأمر بغسل الوجه، وهو: ما تحصل به المواجهة من منابت  شعر الرأس المعتاد، إلى ما انحدر من اللحيين والذقن طولا. ومن الأذن إلى  الأذن عرضا.* 
*ويدخل فيه المضمضة والاستنشاق، بالسنة، ويدخل فيه الشعور التي فيه. لكن  إن كانت خفيفة فلا بد من إيصال الماء إلى البشرة، وإن كانت كثيفة اكتفي  بظاهرها.* 
*الثامن: الأمر بغسل اليدين، وأن حدهما إلى المرفقين و"إلى" كما قال جمهور المفسرين بمعنى "مع" كقوله تعالى:  وَلا تَأْكُلُوا أَمْوَالَهُمْ إِلَى أَمْوَالِكُمْ  ولأن الواجب لا يتم إلا بغسل جميع المرفق.* 
*التاسع: الأمر بمسح الرأس.* 
*العاشر: أنه يجب مسح جميعه، لأن الباء ليست للتبعيض، وإنما هي للملاصقة، وأنه يعم المسح بجميع الرأس.* 
*الحادي عشر: أنه يكفي المسح كيفما كان، بيديه أو إحداهما، أو خرقة أو خشبة أو نحوهما، لأن الله أطلق المسح ولم يقيده بصفة، فدل ذلك على إطلاقه.* 
*الثاني عشر: أن الواجب المسح. فلو غسل رأسه ولم يمر يده عليه لم يكف، لأنه لم يأت بما أمر الله به.* 
*الثالث عشر: الأمر بغسل الرجلين إلى الكعبين، ويقال فيهما ما يقال في اليدين.* 
*الرابع عشر: فيها الرد على الرافضة، على قراءة الجمهور بالنصب، وأنه لا يجوز مسحهما ما دامتا مكشوفتين.* 
*الخامس عشر: فيه الإشارة إلى مسح الخفين، على قراءة الجر في ( وأرجلكم ) .* 
*وتكون كل من القراءتين، محمولة على معنى، فعلى قراءة النصب فيها، غسلهما  إن كانتا مكشوفتين، وعلى قراءة الجر فيها، مسحهما إذا كانتا مستورتين  بالخف.* 
*السادس عشر: الأمر بالترتيب في الوضوء، لأن الله تعالى ذكرها مرتبة.* 
*ولأنه أدخل ممسوحا -وهو الرأس- بين مغسولين، ولا يعلم لذلك فائدة غير الترتيب.* 
*السابع عشر: أن الترتيب مخصوص بالأعضاء الأربعة المسميات في هذه الآية.* 
*وأما الترتيب بين المضمضة والاستنشاق والوجه، أو بين اليمنى واليسرى من  اليدين والرجلين، فإن ذلك غير واجب، بل يستحب تقديم المضمضة والاستنشاق على  غسل الوجه، وتقديم اليمنى على اليسرى من اليدين والرجلين، وتقديم مسح  الرأس على مسح الأذنين.* 
*الثامن عشر: الأمر بتجديد الوضوء عند كل صلاة، لتوجد صورة المأمور به.* 
*التاسع عشر: الأمر بالغسل من الجنابة.* 
*العشرون: أنه يجب تعميم الغسل للبدن، لأن الله أضاف التطهر للبدن، ولم يخصصه بشيء دون شيء.* 
*الحادي والعشرون: الأمر بغسل ظاهر الشعر وباطنه في الجنابة.* 
*الثاني والعشرون: أنه يندرج الحدث الأصغر في الحدث الأكبر، ويكفي  من هما عليه أن ينوي، ثم يعمم بدنه، لأن الله لم يذكر إلا التطهر، ولم  يذكر أنه يعيد الوضوء.* 
*الثالث والعشرون: أن الجنب يصدق على من أنزل المني يقظة أو مناما، أو جامع ولو لم ينزل.* 
*الرابع والعشرون: أن من ذكر أنه احتلم ولم يجد بللا فإنه لا غسل عليه، لأنه لم تتحقق منه الجنابة.* 
*الخامس والعشرون: ذكر مِنَّة الله تعالى على العباد، بمشروعية التيمم.* 
*السادس والعشرون: أن من أسباب جواز التيمم وجود المرض الذي يضره غسله بالماء، فيجوز له التيمم.* 
*السابع والعشرون: أن من جملة أسباب جوازه، السفر والإتيان من  البول والغائط إذا عدم الماء، فالمرض يجوز التيمم مع وجود الماء لحصول  التضرر به، وباقيها يجوزه العدم للماء ولو كان في الحضر.* 
*الثامن والعشرون: أن الخارج من السبيلين من بول وغائط، ينقض الوضوء.* 
*التاسع والعشرون: استدل بها من قال: لا ينقض الوضوء إلا هذان الأمران، فلا ينتقض بلمس الفرج ولا بغيره.* 
*الثلاثون: استحباب التكنية عما يستقذر التلفظ به  لقوله تعالى: ( أَوْ جَاءَ أَحَدٌ مِنكُم مِّنَ الْغَائِطِ ) .* 
*الحادي والثلاثون: أن لمس المرأة بلذة وشهوة ناقض للوضوء.* 
*الثاني والثلاثون: اشتراط عدم الماء لصحة التيمم.* 
*الثالث والثلاثون: أن مع وجود الماء ولو في الصلاة، يبطل التيمم لأن الله إنما أباحه مع عدم الماء.* 
*الرابع والثلاثون: أنه إذا دخل الوقت وليس معه ماء، فإنه يلزمه طلبه في رحله وفيما قرب منه، لأنه لا يقال "لم يجد" لمن لم يطلب.* 
*الخامس والثلاثون: أن من وجد ماء لا يكفي بعض طهارته، فإنه يلزمه استعماله، ثم يتيمم بعد ذلك.* 
*السادس والثلاثون: أن الماء المتغير بالطاهرات، مقدم على التيمم، أي: يكون طهورا، لأن الماء المتغير ماء، فيدخل في قوله: ( فَلَمْ تَجِدُوا مَاءً ) .* 
*السابع والثلاثون: أنه لا بد من نية التيمم لقوله: ( فَتَيَمَّمُوا ) أي: اقصدوا.* 
*الثامن والثلاثون: أنه يكفي التيمم بكل ما تصاعد على وجه الأرض  من تراب وغيره. فيكون على هذا، قوله: ( فَامْسَحُوا بِوُجُوهِكُمْ  وَأَيْدِيكُم مِنْهُ ) إما من باب التغليب، وأن الغالب أن يكون له غبار  يمسح منه ويعلق بالوجه واليدين، وإما أن يكون إرشادا للأفضل، وأنه إذا أمكن  التراب الذي فيه غبار فهو أولى.* 
*التاسع والثلاثون: أنه لا يصح التيمم بالتراب النجس، لأنه لا يكون طيبا بل خبيثا.* 
*الأربعون: أنه يمسح في التيمم الوجه واليدان فقط، دون بقية الأعضاء.* 
*الحادي والأربعون: أن قوله: ( بِوُجُوهِكُمْ ) شامل لجميع الوجه وأنه يعممه  بالمسح، إلا أنه معفو عن إدخال التراب في الفم والأنف، وفيما تحت الشعور، ولو خفيفة.* 
*الثاني والأربعون: أن اليدين تمسحان إلى الكوعين فقط، لأن اليدين عند الإطلاق كذلك.* 
*فلو كان يشترط إيصال المسح إلى الذراعين لقيده الله بذلك، كما قيده في الوضوء.* 

*الثالث والأربعون: أن الآية عامة في جواز التيمم، لجميع الأحداث  كلها، الحدث الأكبر والأصغر، بل ولنجاسة البدن، لأن الله جعلها بدلا عن  طهارة الماء، وأطلق في الآية فلم يقيد [وقد يقال أن نجاسة البدن لا تدخل في  حكم التيمم لأن السياق في الأحداث وهو قول جمهور العلماء] .* 
*الرابع والأربعون: أن محل التيمم في الحدث الأصغر والأكبر واحد، وهو الوجه واليدان.* 
*الخامس والأربعون: أنه لو نوى مَنْ عليه حدثان التيمم عنهما، فإنه يجزئ أخذا من عموم الآية وإطلاقها.* 
*السادس والأربعون: أنه يكفي المسح بأي شيء كان، بيده أو غيرها، لأن الله قال ( فامسحوا ) ولم يذكر الممسوح به، فدل على جوازه بكل شيء.* 
*السابع والأربعون: اشتراط الترتيب في طهارة التيمم، كما يشترط ذلك في الوضوء، ولأن الله بدأ بمسح الوجه قبل مسح اليدين.* 
*الثامن والأربعون: أن الله تعالى -فيما شرعه لنا من الأحكام- لم  يجعل علينا في ذلك من حرج ولا مشقة ولا عسر، وإنما هو رحمة منه بعباده  ليطهرهم، وليتم نعمته عليهم.* 
*وهذا هو التاسع والأربعون: أن طهارة الظاهر بالماء والتراب، تكميل لطهارة الباطن بالتوحيد، والتوبة النصوح.* 
*الخمسون: أن طهارة التيمم، وإن لم يكن فيها نظافة وطهارة تدرك بالحس والمشاهدة، فإن فيها طهارة معنوية ناشئة عن امتثال أمر الله تعالى.* 
*الحادي والخمسون: أنه ينبغي للعبد أن يتدبر الحِكَم والأسرار في  شرائع الله، في الطهارة وغيرها ليزداد معرفة وعلما، ويزداد شكرا لله ومحبة  له، على ما شرع من الأحكام التي توصل العبد إلى المنازل العالية الرفيعة.* 

* وَاذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَمِيثَاقَهُ الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ إِذْ  قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ  بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ (7)  .* 

*يأمر تعالى عباده بذكر نعمه الدينية والدنيوية، بقلوبهم وألسنتهم. فإن  في استدامة ذكرها داعيا لشكر الله تعالى ومحبته، وامتلاء القلب من إحسانه.  وفيه زوال للعجب من النفس بالنعم الدينية، وزيادة لفضل الله وإحسانه. و (  مِيثَاقَه ) أي: واذكروا ميثاقه ( الَّذِي وَاثَقَكُمْ بِهِ ) أي: عهده  الذي أخذه عليكم.* 
*وليس المراد بذلك أنهم لفظوا ونطقوا بالعهد والميثاق، وإنما المراد بذلك  أنهم بإيمانهم بالله ورسوله قد التزموا طاعتهما، ولهذا قال: ( إِذْ  قُلْتُمْ سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا ) أي: سمعنا ما دعوتنا به من آياتك  القرآنية والكونية، سمع فهم وإذعان وانقياد. وأطعنا ما أمرتنا به  بالامتثال، وما نهيتنا عنه بالاجتناب. وهذا شامل لجميع شرائع الدين الظاهرة  والباطنة.* 
*وأن المؤمنين يذكرون في ذلك عهد الله وميثاقه عليهم، وتكون منهم على بال، ويحرصون على أداء ما أُمِرُوا به كاملا غير ناقص.* 
*( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) في جميع أحوالكم ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ  بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ ) أي: بما تنطوي عليه من الأفكار والأسرار والخواطر.  فاحذروا أن يطلع من قلوبكم على أمر لا يرضاه، أو يصدر منكم ما يكرهه،  واعمروا قلوبكم بمعرفته ومحبته والنصح لعباده. فإنكم -إن كنتم كذلك- غفر  لكم السيئات، وضاعف لكم الحسنات، لعلمه بصلاح قلوبكم.* 
* يَا  أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُونُوا قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ  بِالْقِسْطِ وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شَنَآنُ قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلا تَعْدِلُوا  اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ (8)  .* 

*أي ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) بما أُمِرُوا بالإيمان به، قوموا  بلازم إيمانكم، بأن تكونوا ( قَوَّامِينَ لِلَّهِ شُهَدَاءَ بِالْقِسْطِ )  بأن تنشط للقيام بالقسط حركاتكم الظاهرة والباطنة.* 
*وأن يكون ذلك القيام لله وحده، لا لغرض من الأغراض الدنيوية، وأن تكونوا  قاصدين للقسط، الذي هو العدل، لا الإفراط ولا التفريط، في أقوالكم ولا  أفعالكم، وقوموا بذلك على القريب والبعيد، والصديق والعدو.* 
*( وَلا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ ) أي: يحملنكم بغض ( قَوْمٍ عَلَى أَلا  تَعْدِلُوا ) كما يفعله من لا عدل عنده ولا قسط، بل كما تشهدون لوليكم،  فاشهدوا عليه، وكما تشهدون على عدوكم فاشهدوا له، ولو كان كافرا أو مبتدعا،  فإنه يجب العدل فيه، وقبول ما يأتي به من الحق، لأنه حق لا لأنه قاله، ولا  يرد الحق لأجل قوله، فإن هذا ظلم للحق.* 
*( اعْدِلُوا هُوَ أَقْرَبُ لِلتَّقْوَى ) أي: كلما حرصتم على العدل  واجتهدتم في العمل به، كان ذلك أقرب لتقوى قلوبكم، فإن تم العدل كملت  التقوى.* 

*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ ) فمجازيكم بأعمالكم، خيرها وشرها، صغيرها وكبيرها، جزاء عاجلا وآجلا.* 

* وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ (9)  .* 
*أي ( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ ) الذي لا يخلف الميعاد وهو أصدق القائلين  -المؤمنين به وبكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر، ( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) من  واجبات ومستحبات- بالمغفرة لذنوبهم، بالعفو عنها وعن عواقبها، وبالأجر  العظيم الذي لا يعلم عظمه إلا الله تعالى.* 
* فَلا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (109)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(10 الى الأية(13)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ     (10)   .* 

* ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا ) الدالة على الحق  المبين، فكذبوا بها بعد ما أبانت الحقائق. ( أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  الْجَحِيمِ ) الملازمون لها ملازمة الصاحب لصاحبه.* 
*   < 1-225 >  * 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ  إِذْ هَمَّ قَوْمٌ أَنْ يَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ فَكَفَّ  أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنْكُمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  الْمُؤْمِنُونَ     (11)   .* 

*يُذَكِّر تعالى عباده المؤمنين بنعمه العظيمة، ويحثهم على تذكرها  بالقلب واللسان، وأنهم -كما أنهم يعدون قتلهم لأعدائهم، وأخذ أموالهم  وبلادهم وسبيهم نعمةً - فليعدوا أيضا إنعامه عليهم بكف أيديهم عنهم، ورد  كيدهم في نحورهم نعمة. فإنهم الأعداء، قد هموا بأمر، وظنوا أنهم قادرون  عليه.* 

*فإذا لم يدركوا بالمؤمنين مقصودهم، فهو نصر من الله لعباده المؤمنين  ينبغي لهم أن يشكروا الله على ذلك، ويعبدوه ويذكروه، وهذا يشمل كل من هَمَّ  بالمؤمنين بشر، من كافر ومنافق وباغ، كف الله شره عن المسلمين، فإنه داخل  في هذه الآية.* 
*ثم أمرهم بما يستعينون به على الانتصار على عدوهم، وعلى جميع أمورهم،  فقال: ( وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ) أي: يعتمدوا  عليه في جلب مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية، وتبرؤوا من حولهم وقوتهم، ويثقوا  بالله تعالى في حصول ما يحبون. وعلى حسب إيمان العبد يكون توكله، وهو من  واجبات القلب المتفق عليها.* 
*    وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا  مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا وَقَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ لَئِنْ  أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَيْتُمُ الزَّكَاةَ وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي  وَعَزَّرْتُمُوه  ُمْ وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا حَسَنًا لأُكَفِّرَنَّ  عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَلأُدْخِلَنَّك  ُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ فَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ مِنْكُمْ فَقَدْ ضَلَّ  سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ     (12)    فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِمْ مِيثَاقَهُمْ لَعَنَّاهُمْ وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ  قَاسِيَةً يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَنْ مَوَاضِعِهِ وَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا  ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ وَلا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ إِلا  قَلِيلا مِنْهُمْ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (13)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى أنه أخذ على بني إسرائيل الميثاق الثقيل المؤكد، وذكر صفة  الميثاق وأجرهم إن قاموا به، وإثمهم إن لم يقوموا به، ثم ذكر أنهم ما قاموا  به، وذكر ما عاقبهم به، فقال: ( وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي  إِسْرَائِيلَ ) أي: عهدهم المؤكد الغليظ، ( وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ  عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا ) أي: رئيسا وعريفا على من تحته، ليكون ناظرا عليهم، حاثا  لهم على القيام بما أُمِرُوا به، مطالبا يدعوهم.* 
* ( وَقَالَ اللَّهُ ) للنقباء الذين تحملوا من الأعباء ما تحملوا: ( إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ ) أي: بالعون والنصر، فإن المعونة بقدر المؤنة.* 
*ثم ذكر ما واثقهم عليه فقال: ( لَئِنْ أَقَمْتُمُ الصَّلاةَ ) ظاهرا  وباطنا، بالإتيان بما يلزم وينبغي فيها، والمداومة على ذلك ( وَآتَيْتُمُ  الزَّكَاةَ ) لمستحقيها ( وَآمَنْتُمْ بِرُسُلِي ) جميعهم، الذين أفضلهم  وأكملهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ( وَعَزَّرْتُمُوه  ُمْ ) أي: عظمتموهم،  وأديتم ما يجب لهم من الاحترام والطاعة ( وَأَقْرَضْتُمُ اللَّهَ قَرْضًا  حَسَنًا ) وهو الصدقة والإحسان، الصادر عن الصدق والإخلاص وطيب المكسب،  فإذا قمتم بذلك ( لأكَفِّرَنَّ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَلأدْخِلَنَّكُ  مْ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ ) فجمع لهم بين حصول المحبوب  بالجنة وما فيها من النعيم، واندفاع المكروه بتكفير السيئات، ودفع ما يترتب  عليها من العقوبات.* 
* ( فَمَن كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ) العهد والميثاق المؤكد بالأيمان والالتزامات، المقرون بالترغيب بذكر ثوابه.* 
* ( فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ ) أي: عن عمد وعلم، فيستحق ما  يستحقه الضالون من حرمان الثواب، وحصول العقاب. فكأنه قيل: ليت شعري ماذا  فعلوا؟ وهل وفوا بما عاهدوا الله عليه أم نكثوا؟* 
*فبين أنهم نقضوا ذلك فقال: ( فَبِمَا نَقْضِهِم مِيثَاقَهُمْ ) .* 
*أي: بسببه عاقبناهم بعدة عقوبات: الأولى: أنا ( لَعَنَّاهُمْ ) أي:  طردناهم وأبعدناهم من رحمتنا، حيث أغلقوا على أنفسهم أبواب الرحمة، ولم  يقوموا بالعهد الذي أخذ عليهم، الذي هو سببها الأعظم.* 
*الثانية: قوله: ( وَجَعَلْنَا قُلُوبَهُمْ قَاسِيَةً ) أي: غليظة لا  تجدي فيها المواعظ، ولا تنفعها الآيات والنذر، فلا يرغبهم تشويق، ولا  يزعجهم تخويف، وهذا من أعظم العقوبات على العبد، أن يكون قلبه بهذه الصفة  التي لا يفيده الهدى, والخير إلا شرا.* 
*الثالثة: أنهم ( يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ عَن مَوَاضِعِهِ ) أي: ابتلوا  بالتغيير والتبديل، فيجعلون للكلم الذي أراد الله معنى غير ما أراده الله  ولا رسوله.* 
*الرابعة: أنهم ( نَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ ) فإنهم ذكروا  بالتوراة، وبما أنزل الله على موسى، فنسوا حظا منه، وهذا شامل لنسيان علمه،  وأنهم نسوه وضاع عنهم، ولم يوجد كثير مما أنساهم الله إياه عقوبة منه لهم. * 
*وشامل لنسيان العمل الذي هو الترك، فلم يوفقوا للقيام بما أمروا به،  ويستدل بهذا على أهل الكتاب بإنكارهم بعض الذي قد ذكر في كتابهم، أو وقع في  زمانهم، أنه مما نسوه.* 
*الخامسة: الخيانة المستمرة التي ( لا تَزَالُ تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى خَائِنَةٍ مِنْهُمْ ) أي: خيانة لله ولعباده المؤمنين.* 
*ومن أعظم الخيانة منهم، كتمهم [عن] من يعظهم ويحسن فيهم الظن الحق،  وإبقاؤهم على كفرهم، فهذه خيانة عظيمة. وهذه الخصال الذميمة، حاصلة لكل من  اتصف بصفاتهم.* 
*فكل من لم يقم بما أمر الله به، وأخذ به عليه الالتزام، كان له نصيب من  اللعنة وقسوة القلب، والابتلاء بتحريف الكلم، وأنه لا يوفق للصواب، ونسيان  حظ مما ذُكِّر به، وأنه لا بد أن يبتلى بالخيانة، نسأل الله العافية.* 
*وسمى الله تعالى ما ذكروا به حظا، لأنه هو أعظم الحظوظ، وما عداه فإنما هي حظوظ دنيوية، كما قال تعالى:       فَخَرَجَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ فِي زِينَتِهِ قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ  الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ  إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ       < 1-226 >   وقال في الحظ النافع:      وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ     * 
*وقوله: ( إِلا قَلِيلا مِنْهُمْ ) أي: فإنهم وفوا بما عاهدوا الله عليه فوفقهم وهداهم للصراط المستقيم.* 
* ( فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاصْفَحْ ) أي: لا تؤاخذهم بما يصدر منهم من  الأذى، الذي يقتضي أن يعفى عنهم، واصفح، فإن ذلك من الإحسان ( إن اللَّهُ  يُحِبُّ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) والإحسان: هو أن تعبد الله كأنك تراه فإن لم تكن  تراه، فإنه يراك. وفي حق المخلوقين: بذل النفع الديني والدنيوي لهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (110)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(14 الى الأية(17)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَهُمْ  فَنَسُوا حَظًّا مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَأَغْرَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ  الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ وَسَوْفَ  يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ     (14)   . 
*
*أي: وكما أخذنا على اليهود العهد والميثاق، فكذلك أخذنا على (  الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ) لعيسى ابن مريم، وزكوا أنفسهم  بالإيمان بالله ورسله وما جاءوا به، فنقضوا العهد، ( فَنَسُوا حَظًّا  مِمَّا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ ) نسيانا علميا، ونسيانا عمليا. ( فَأَغْرَيْنَا  بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ) أي:  سلطنا بعضهم على بعض، وصار بينهم من الشرور والإحن ما يقتضي بغض بعضهم بعضا  ومعاداة بعضهم بعضا إلى يوم القيامة، وهذا أمر مشاهد، فإن النصارى لم  يزالوا ولا يزالون في بغض وعداوة وشقاق. ( وَسَوْفَ يُنَبِّئُهُمُ اللَّهُ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ ) فيعاقبهم عليه. 
*
*    يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ  كَثِيرًا مِمَّا كُنْتُمْ تُخْفُونَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَيَعْفُو عَنْ  كَثِيرٍ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ     (15)    يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ السَّلامِ  وَيُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ بِإِذْنِهِ وَيَهْدِيهِمْ  إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     (16)   . 
*
*لما ذكر تعالى ما أخذه الله على أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى، وأنهم  نقضوا ذلك إلا قليلا منهم، أمرهم جميعا أن يؤمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، واحتج عليهم بآية قاطعة دالة على صحة نبوته، وهي: أنه بين لهم كثيرا  مما يُخْفُون عن الناس، حتى عن العوام من أهل ملتهم، فإذا كانوا هم المشار  إليهم في العلم ولا علم عند أحد في ذلك الوقت إلا ما عندهم، فالحريص على  العلم لا سبيل له إلى إدراكه إلا منهم، فإتيان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  بهذا القرآن العظيم الذي بيَّن به ما كانوا يتكاتمونه بينهم، وهو أُمِّيّ  لا يقرأ ولا يكتب - من أدل الدلائل على القطع برسالته، وذلك مثل صفة محمد  في كتبهم، ووجود البشائر به في كتبهم، وبيان آية الرجم ونحو ذلك.* 
* ( وَيَعْفُو عَن كَثِيرٍ ) أي: يترك بيان ما لا تقتضيه الحكمة.* 
* ( قَدْ جَاءَكُم مِّنَ اللَّهِ نُورٌ ) وهو القرآن، يستضاء به في ظلمات الجهالة وعماية الضلالة.* 
* ( وَكِتَابٌ مُبِينٌ ) لكل ما يحتاج الخلق إليه من أمور دينهم  ودنياهم. من العلم بالله وأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله، ومن العلم بأحكامه  الشرعية وأحكامه الجزائية.* 
*ثم ذكر مَنْ الذي يهتدي بهذا القرآن، وما هو السبب الذي من العبد لحصول  ذلك، فقال: ( يَهْدِي بِهِ اللَّهُ مَنِ اتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ  السَّلامِ ) أي: يهدي به من اجتهد وحرص على بلوغ مرضاة الله، وصار قصده  حسنا -سبل السلام التي تسلم صاحبها من العذاب، وتوصله إلى دار السلام، وهو  العلم بالحق والعمل به، إجمالا وتفصيلا.* 
* ( وَيُخْرِجُهُم مِنَ ) ظلمات الكفر والبدعة والمعصية، والجهل  والغفلة، إلى نور الإيمان والسنة والطاعة والعلم، والذكر. وكل هذه الهداية  بإذن الله، الذي ما شاء كان، وما لم يشأ لم يكن. ( وَيَهْدِيهِمْ إِلَى  صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ ) .* 
*    لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ قُلْ فَمَنْ يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ  يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ  جَمِيعًا وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا  يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (17)   .  
*
*لما ذكر تعالى أخذ الميثاق على أهل الكتابين، وأنهم لم يقوموا به بل نقضوه، ذكر أقوالهم الشنيعة.* 
*فذكر قول النصارى، القول الذي ما قاله أحد غيرهم، بأن الله هو المسيح  ابن مريم، ووجه شبهتهم أنه ولد من غير أب، فاعتقدوا فيه هذا الاعتقاد  الباطل مع أن حواء نظيره، خُلِقَت بلا أم، وآدم أولى منه، خلق بلا أب ولا  أم، فهلا ادعوا فيهما الإلهية كما ادعوها في المسيح؟* 
*فدل على أن قولهم اتباع هوى من غير برهان ولا شبهة. فرد الله عليهم  بأدلة عقلية واضحة فقال: ( قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا إِنْ  أَرَادَ أَن يُهْلِكَ الْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَأُمَّهُ وَمَن فِي  الأرْضِ جَمِيعًا ) .* 
*فإذا كان المذكورون لا امتناع عندهم يمنعهم لو أراد الله أن يهلكهم،   < 1-227 >   ولا قدرة لهم على ذلك - دل على بطلان إلهية من لا يمتنع من الإهلاك، ولا في قوته شيء من الفكاك.* 
*ومن الأدلة أن ( لِلَّهِ ) وحده ( مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ )  يتصرف فيهم بحكمه الكوني والشرعي والجزائي، وهم مملوكون مدبرون، فهل يليق  أن يكون المملوك العبد الفقير، إلها معبودا غنيا من كل وجه؟ هذا من أعظم  المحال.* 
*ولا وجه لاستغرابهم لخلق المسيح عيسى ابن مريم من غير أب، فإن الله (  يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ ) إن شاء من أب وأم، كسائر بني آدم، وإن شاء من أب  بلا أم، كحواء. وإن شاء من أم بلا أب، كعيسى. وإن شاء من غير أب ولا أم  [كآدم]  . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (111)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(18 الى الأية(23)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية


**   وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ وَالنَّصَارَى نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ  وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ قُلْ فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ بَلْ أَنْتُمْ  بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ يَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ  وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَإِلَيْهِ  الْمَصِيرُ     (18)   . 
*
*فنوع خليقته تعالى بمشيئته النافذة، التي لا يستعصي عليها شيء، ولهذا قال:      وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ      .* 
*ومن مقالات اليهود والنصارى أن كلا منهما ادعى دعوى باطلة، يزكون بها  أنفسهم، بأن قال كل منهما: ( نَحْنُ أَبْنَاءُ اللَّهِ وَأَحِبَّاؤُهُ ) .* 
*والابن في لغتهم هو الحبيب، ولم يريدوا البنوة الحقيقية، فإن هذا ليس من مذهبهم إلا مذهب النصارى في المسيح.* 
*قال الله ردا عليهم حيث ادعوا بلا برهان: ( قُلْ فَلِمَ يُعَذِّبُكُمْ بِذُنُوبِكُمْ ) ؟* 
*فلو كنتم أحبابه ما عذبكم [لكون الله لا يحب إلا من قام بمراضيه] .* 
* ( بَلْ أَنتُم بَشَرٌ مِمَّنْ خَلَقَ ) تجري عليكم أحكام العدل والفضل  ( يَغْفِرُ لِمَن يَشَاءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَاءُ ) إذا أتوا بأسباب  المغفرة أو أسباب العذاب، ( وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ  وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَإِلَيْهِ الْمَصِيرُ ) أي: فأي شيء خصكم بهذه الفضيلة،  وأنتم من جملة المماليك ومن جملة من يرجع إلى الله في الدار الآخرة،  فيجازيكم بأعمالكم.* 
*    يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولُنَا يُبَيِّنُ لَكُمْ عَلَى  فَتْرَةٍ مِنَ الرُّسُلِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ وَلا  نَذِيرٍ فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَشِيرٌ وَنَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  قَدِيرٌ     (19)   . 
*
*يدعو تبارك وتعالى أهل الكتاب -بسبب ما من عليهم من كتابه- أن يؤمنوا  برسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويشكروا الله تعالى الذي أرسله إليهم على  حين ( فَتْرَةٍ مِّنَ الرُّسُلِ ) وشدة حاجة إليه.* 
*وهذا مما يدعو إلى الإيمان به، وأنه يبين لهم جميع المطالب الإلهية والأحكام الشرعية.* 
*وقد قطع الله بذلك حجتهم، لئلا يقولوا: ( مَا جَاءَنَا مِن بَشِيرٍ  وَلا نَذِيرٍ فَقَدْ جَاءَكُم بَشِيرٌ وَنَذِيرٌ ) يبشر بالثواب العاجل  والآجل، وبالأعمال الموجبة لذلك، وصفة العاملين بها. وينذر بالعقاب العاجل  والآجل، وبالأعمال الموجبة لذلك، وصفة العاملين بها.* 
* ( وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) انقادت الأشياء طوعا  وإذعانا لقدرته، فلا يستعصي عليه شيء منها، ومن قدرته أن أرسل الرسل، وأنزل  الكتب، وأنه يثيب من أطاعهم ويعاقب من عصاهم.* 
*    وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ  عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنْبِيَاءَ وَجَعَلَكُمْ مُلُوكًا  وَآتَاكُمْ مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ     (20)        يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأَرْضَ الْمُقَدَّسَةَ     (21 - 26)   إلى آخر القصة  .  
*
* لما امتن الله على موسى وقومه بنجاتهم من فرعون وقومه وأسرهم واستبعادهم،  ذهبوا قاصدين لأوطانهم ومساكنهم، وهي بيت المقدس وما حواليه، وقاربوا وصول  بيت المقدس، وكان الله قد فرض عليهم جهاد عدوهم ليخرجوه من ديارهم. فوعظهم  موسى عليه السلام؛ وذكرهم ليقدموا على الجهاد فقال لهم: ( اذْكُرُوا  نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ ) بقلوبكم وألسنتكم. فإن ذكرها داع إلى محبته  تعالى ومنشط على العبادة، ( إِذْ جَعَلَ فِيكُمْ أَنبِيَاءَ ) يدعونكم إلى  الهدى، ويحذرونكم من الردى، ويحثونكم على سعادتكم الأبدية، ويعلمونكم ما لم  تكونوا تعلمون ( وَجَعَلَكُم مُّلُوكًا ) تملكون أمركم، بحيث إنه زال عنكم  استعباد عدوكم لكم، فكنتم تملكون أمركم، وتتمكنون من إقامة دينكم.* 
* ( وَآتَاكُمْ ) من النعم الدينية والدنيوية ( مَا لَمْ يُؤْتِ أَحَدًا  مِّنَ الْعَالَمِينَ ) فإنهم في ذلك الزمان خيرة الخلق، وأكرمهم على الله  تعالى. وقد أنعم عليهم بنعم ما كانت لغيرهم.* 
*فذكرهم بالنعم الدينية والدنيوية، الداعي ذلك لإيمانهم وثباته، وثباتهم  على الجهاد، وإقدامهم عليه، ولهذا قال: ( يَا قَوْمِ ادْخُلُوا الأرْضَ  الْمُقَدَّسَةَ ) .* 
*أي: المطهرة (     الَّتِي كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ    ) فأخبرهم خبرا تطمئن به أنفسهم، إن كانوا مؤمنين مصدقين بخبر الله، وأنه قد كتب الله لهم دخولها، وانتصارهم على عدوهم. (     وَلا تَرْتَدُّوا    ) أي: ترجعوا (     عَلَى أَدْبَارِكُمْ فَتَنْقَلِبُوا خَاسِرِينَ    ) قد   < 1-228 >    خسرتم دنياكم بما فاتكم من النصر على الأعداء وفتح بلادكم. وآخرتكم بما  فاتكم من الثواب، وما استحققتم -بمعصيتكم- من العقاب، فقالوا قولا يدل على  ضعف قلوبهم، وخور نفوسهم، وعدم اهتمامهم بأمر الله ورسوله.* 
* (يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ فِيهَا قَوْمًا جَبَّارِينَ    ) شديدي القوة والشجاعة، أي: فهذا من الموانع لنا من دخولها.* 
*      وَإِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا حَتَّى يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا فَإِنَّا دَاخِلُونَ      وهذا من الجبن وقلة اليقين، وإلا فلو كان معهم رشدهم، لعلموا أنهم كلهم من  بني آدم، وأن القوي من أعانه الله بقوة من عنده، فإنه لا حول ولا قوة إلا  بالله، ولعلموا أنهم سينصرون عليهم، إذ وعدهم الله بذلك، وعدا خاصا.* 
*      قَالَ رَجُلانِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ     الله تعالى، مشجعين لقومهم، منهضين لهم على قتال عدوهم واحتلال بلادهم.      أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمَا     بالتوفيق، وكلمة الحق في هذا الموطن المحتاج إلى مثل كلامهم، وأنعم عليهم بالصبر واليقين.* 
*      ادْخُلُوا عَلَيْهِمُ الْبَابَ فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمُوهُ فَإِنَّكُمْ غَالِبُونَ      أي: ليس بينكم وبين نصركم عليهم إلا أن تجزموا عليهم، وتدخلوا عليهم  الباب، فإذا دخلتموه عليهم فإنهم سينهزمون، ثم أمَرَاهم بعدة هي أقوى  العدد، فقالا      وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ       فإن في التوكل على الله -وخصوصا في هذا الموطن- تيسيرا للأمر، ونصرا على  الأعداء. ودل هذا على وجوب التوكل، وعلى أنه بحسب إيمان العبد يكون توكله،  فلم ينجع فيهم هذا الكلام، ولا نفع فيهم الملام.  
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (112)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(23 الى الأية(31)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

** فقالوا قول الأذلين:    يَا مُوسَى إِنَّا لَنْ نَدْخُلَهَا أَبَدًا مَا دَامُوا فِيهَا فَاذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا قَاعِدُونَ   (24) . 
*
*فما أشنع هذا الكلام منهم، ومواجهتهم لنبيهم في هذا المقام الحرج  الضيق، الذي قد دعت الحاجة والضرورة إلى نصرة نبيهم، وإعزاز أنفسهم.* 
*وبهذا وأمثاله يظهر التفاوت بين سائر الأمم، وأمة محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم حيث قال الصحابة لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم -حين شاورهم في القتال  يوم "بدر" مع أنه لم يحتم عليهم: يا رسول الله، لو خضت بنا هذا البحر  لخضناه معك، ولو بلغت بنا برك الغماد ما تخلف عنك أحد. ولا نقول كما قال  قوم موسى لموسى: ( اذْهَبْ أَنتَ وَرَبُّكَ فَقَاتِلا إِنَّا هَاهُنَا  قَاعِدُونَ ) ولكن اذهب أنت وربك فقاتلا إنا معكما مقاتلون، من بين يديك  ومن خلفك، وعن يمينك وعن يسارك.* 
*فلما رأى موسى عليه السلام عتوهم عليه (     قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي لا أَمْلِكُ إِلا نَفْسِي وَأَخِي     ) أي: فلا يدان لنا بقتالهم، ولست بجبار على هؤلاء. (     فَافْرُقْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ     ) أي: احكم بيننا وبينهم، بأن تنزل فيهم من العقوبة ما اقتضته حكمتك، ودل ذلك على أن قولهم وفعلهم من الكبائر العظيمة الموجبة للفسق.* 
* (قَالَ     ) الله مجيبا لدعوة موسى: (     فَإِنَّهَا مُحَرَّمَةٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً يَتِيهُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ     )  أي: إن من عقوبتهم أن نحرم عليهم دخول هذه القرية التي كتبها الله لهم،  مدة أربعين سنة، وتلك المدة أيضا يتيهون في الأرض، لا يهتدون إلى طريق ولا  يبقون مطمئنين، وهذه عقوبة دنيوية، لعل الله تعالى كفر بها عنهم، ودفع عنهم  عقوبة أعظم منها، وفي هذا دليل على أن العقوبة على الذنب قد تكون بزوال  نعمة موجودة، أو دفع نقمة قد انعقد سبب وجودها أو تأخرها إلى وقت آخر.* 
*ولعل الحكمة في هذه المدة أن يموت أكثر هؤلاء الذين قالوا هذه المقالة،  الصادرة عن قلوب لا صبر فيها ولا ثبات، بل قد ألفت الاستعباد لعدوها، ولم  تكن لها همم ترقيها إلى ما فيه ارتقاؤها وعلوها، ولتظهر ناشئة جديدة تتربى  عقولهم على طلب قهر الأعداء، وعدم الاستعباد، والذل المانع من السعادة.* 
*ولما علم الله تعالى أن عبده موسى في غاية الرحمة على الخلق، خصوصا  قومه، وأنه ربما رق لهم، واحتملته الشفقة على الحزن عليهم في هذه العقوبة،  أو الدعاء لهم بزوالها، مع أن الله قد حتمها، قال: (     فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ     ) أي: لا تأسف عليهم ولا تحزن، فإنهم قد فسقوا، وفسقهم اقتضى وقوع ما نزل بهم لا ظلما منا. 
*
*    وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ ابْنَيْ آدَمَ بِالْحَقِّ     (27 - 31)   . إلى آخر القصة   
*
*  أي: قص على الناس وأخبرهم بالقضية التي جرت على ابني آدم بالحق، تلاوة  يعتبر بها المعتبرون، صدقا لا كذبا، وجدا لا لعبا، والظاهر أن ابني آدم هما  ابناه لصلبه، كما يدل عليه ظاهر الآية والسياق، وهو قول جمهور المفسرين.* 
*أي: اتل عليهم نبأهما في حال تقريبهما للقربان، الذي أداهما إلى الحال   < 1-229 >   المذكورة.* 
* (إِذْ قَرَّبَا قُرْبَانًا    ) أي: أخرج كل منهما شيئا من ماله لقصد التقرب إلى الله، (     فَتُقُبِّلَ مِنْ أَحَدِهِمَا وَلَمْ يُتَقَبَّلْ مِنَ الآخَرِ    ) بأن علم ذلك بخبر من السماء، أو بالعادة السابقة في الأمم، أن علامة تقبل الله لقربان، أن تنزل نار من السماء فتحرقه.* 
* (قَالَ    ) الابن، الذي لم يتقبل منه للآخر حسدا وبغيا (     لأَقْتُلَنَّكَ    ) فقال له الآخر -مترفقا له في ذلك- (     إِنَّمَا يَتَقَبَّلُ اللَّهُ مِنَ الْمُتَّقِينَ    )  فأي ذنب لي وجناية توجب لك أن تقتلني؟ إلا أني اتقيت الله تعالى، الذي  تقواه واجبة عليّ وعليك، وعلى كل أحد، وأصح الأقوال في تفسير المتقين هنا،  أي: المتقين لله في ذلك العمل، بأن يكون عملهم خالصا لوجه الله، متبعين فيه  لسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*ثم قال له مخبرا أنه لا يريد أن يتعرض لقتله، لا ابتداء ولا مدافعة فقال:* 
*      لَئِنْ بَسَطْتَ إِلَيَّ يَدَكَ لِتَقْتُلَنِي مَا أَنَا بِبَاسِطٍ يَدِيَ إِلَيْكَ لأَقْتُلَكَ     وليس ذلك جبنا مني ولا عجزا. وإنما ذلك لأني      أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ     والخائف لله لا يقدم  على الذنوب، خصوصا الذنوب الكبار. وفي هذا تخويف لمن يريد القتل، وأنه ينبغي لك أن تتقي الله وتخافه.* 
*      إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ تَبُوءَ     أي: ترجع      بِإِثْمِي وَإِثْمِكَ     أي: إنه إذا دار الأمر بين أن أكون قاتلا أو تقتلني فإني أوثر أن تقتلني، فتبوء بالوزرين      فَتَكُونَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ     دل هذا على أن القتل من كبائر الذنوب، وأنه موجب لدخول النار.* 
*فلم يرتدع ذلك الجاني ولم ينزجر، ولم يزل يعزم نفسه ويجزمها، حتى طوعت له قتل أخيه الذي يقتضي الشرع والطبع احترامه.* 
*      فَقَتَلَهُ فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ     دنياهم وآخرتهم، وأصبح قد سن هذه السنة لكل قاتل.* 
* "ومن سن سنة سيئة، فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة".  ولهذا ورد في الحديث الصحيح أنه "ما من نفس تقتل إلا كان على ابن آدم الأول  شطر من دمها، لأنه أول من سن القتل".* 
*فلما قتل أخاه لم يدر كيف يصنع به؛ لأنه أول ميت مات من بني آدم      فَبَعَثَ اللَّهُ غُرَابًا يَبْحَثُ فِي الأَرْضِ     أي: يثيرها ليدفن غرابا آخر ميتا. (     لِيُرِيَهُ    ) بذلك (     كَيْفَ يُوَارِي سَوْأَةَ أَخِيهِ    ) أي: بدنه، لأن بدن الميت يكون عورة (     فَأَصْبَحَ مِنَ النَّادِمِينَ     ) وهكذا عاقبة المعاصي الندامة والخسارة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (113)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(32 الى الأية(36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ  قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي الأَرْضِ فَكَأَنَّمَا  قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا وَمَنْ أَحْيَاهَا فَكَأَنَّمَا أَحْيَا النَّاسَ  جَمِيعًا وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ثُمَّ إِنَّ  كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فِي الأَرْضِ لَمُسْرِفُونَ     (32)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى ( مِنْ أَجْلِ ذَلِكَ ) الذي ذكرناه في قصة ابني آدم، وقتل  أحدهما أخاه، وسنه القتل لمن بعده، وأن القتل عاقبته وخيمة وخسارة في  الدنيا والآخرة. ( كَتَبْنَا عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ) أهل الكتب  السماوية ( أَنَّهُ مَنْ قَتَلَ نَفْسًا بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ أَوْ فَسَادٍ فِي  الأرْضِ ) أي: بغير حق ( فَكَأَنَّمَا قَتَلَ النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا ) ؛ لأنه  ليس معه داع يدعوه إلى التبيين، وأنه لا يقدم على القتل إلا بحق، فلما تجرأ  على قتل النفس التي لم تستحق القتل علم أنه لا فرق عنده بين هذا المقتول  وبين غيره، وإنما ذلك بحسب ما تدعوه إليه نفسه الأمارة بالسوء. فتجرؤه على  قتله، كأنه قتل الناس جميعا.* 
*وكذلك من أحيا نفسا أي: استبقى أحدا، فلم يقتله مع دعاء نفسه له إلى  قتله، فمنعه خوف الله تعالى من قتله، فهذا كأنه أحيا الناس جميعا، لأن ما  معه من الخوف يمنعه من قتل من لا يستحق القتل.* 
*ودلت الآية على أن القتل يجوز بأحد أمرين:* 
*إما أن يقتل نفسا بغير حق متعمدا في ذلك، فإنه يحل قتله، إن كان مكلفا مكافئا، ليس بوالد للمقتول.* 
*وإما أن يكون مفسدا في الأرض، بإفساده لأديان الناس أو أبدانهم أو  أموالهم، كالكفار المرتدين والمحاربين، والدعاة إلى البدع الذين لا ينكف  شرهم إلا بالقتل.* 
*وكذلك قطاع الطريق ونحوهم، ممن يصول على الناس لقتلهم، أو أخذ أموالهم.* 
* ( وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ) التي لا يبقى  معها حجة لأحد. ( ثُمَّ إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ ) أي: من الناس ( بَعْدِ  ذَلِكَ ) البيان القاطع للحجة، الموجب للاستقامة ( فِي الْأَرْضِ  لَمُسْرِفُونَ ) في العمل بالمعاصي، ومخالفة الرسل الذين جاءوا بالبينات  والحجج. 
*
*   إِنَّمَا جَزَاءُ الَّذِينَ يُحَارِبُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا أَنْ يُقَتَّلُوا أَوْ يُصَلَّبُوا  أَوْ تُقَطَّعَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ أَوْ يُنْفَوْا  مِنَ الأَرْضِ ذَلِكَ لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ  عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ     (33)    إِلا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (34)   . 
*
*المحاربون لله ولرسوله، هم الذين بارزوه بالعداوة، وأفسدوا في الأرض   < 1-230 >   بالكفر والقتل، وأخذ الأموال، وإخافة السبل.* 
*والمشهور أن هذه الآية الكريمة في أحكام قطاع الطريق، الذين يعرضون  للناس في القرى والبوادي، فيغصبونهم أموالهم، ويقتلونهم، ويخيفونهم، فيمتنع  الناس من سلوك الطريق التي هم بها، فتنقطع بذلك.* 
*فأخبر الله أن جزاءهم ونكالهم -عند إقامة الحد عليهم- أن يفعل بهم واحد من هذه الأمور.* 
*واختلف المفسرون: هل ذلك على التخيير، وأن كل قاطع طريق يفعل به الإمام  أو نائبه ما رآه المصلحة من هذه الأمور المذكورة؟ وهذا ظاهر اللفظ، أو أن  عقوبتهم تكون بحسب جرائمهم، فكل جريمة لها قسط يقابلها، كما تدل عليه الآية  بحكمتها وموافقتها لحكمة الله تعالى. وأنهم إن قتلوا وأخذوا مالا تحتم  قتلُهم وصلبهم، حتى يشتهروا ويختزوا ويرتدع غيرهم.* 
*وإن قتلوا ولم يأخذوا مالا تحتم قتلهم فقط. وإن أخذوا مالا ولم يقتلوا  تحتم أن تقطع أيديهم وأرجلهم من خلاف، اليد اليمنى والرجل اليسرى. وإن  أخافوا الناس ولم يقتلوا، ولا أخذوا مالا نفوا من الأرض، فلا يتركون يأوون  في بلد حتى تظهر توبتهم. وهذا قول ابن عباس رضي الله عنه وكثير من الأئمة،  على اختلاف في بعض التفاصيل.* 
* ( ذَلِكَ ) النكال ( لَهُمْ خِزْيٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا ) أي: فضيحة وعار (  وَلَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) فدل هذا أن قطع الطريق من أعظم  الذنوب، موجب لفضيحة الدنيا وعذاب الآخرة، وأن فاعله محارب لله ولرسوله.* 
*وإذا كان هذا شأن عظم هذه الجريمة، علم أن تطهير الأرض من المفسدين،  وتأمين السبل والطرق، عن القتل، وأخذ الأموال، وإخافة الناس، من أعظم  الحسنات وأجل الطاعات، وأنه إصلاح في الأرض، كما أن ضده إفساد في الأرض.* 
* ( إِلا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِن قَبْلِ أَن تَقْدِرُوا عَلَيْهِمْ ) أي:  من هؤلاء المحاربين، ( فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ) أي:  فيسقط عنه ما كان لله، من تحتم القتل والصلب والقطع والنفي، ومن حق الآدمي  أيضا، إن كان المحارب كافرا ثم أسلم، فإن كان المحارب مسلما فإن حق الآدمي،  لا يسقط عنه من القتل وأخذ المال. ودل مفهوم الآية على أن توبة المحارب  -بعد القدرة عليه- أنها لا تسقط عنه شيئا، والحكمة في ذلك ظاهرة.* 
*وإذا كانت التوبة قبل القدرة عليه، تمنع من إقامة الحد في الحرابة،  فغيرها من الحدود -إذا تاب من فعلها، قبل القدرة عليه- من باب أولى.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ  الْوَسِيلَةَ وَجَاهِدُوا فِي سَبِيلِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ     (35)   . 
*
*هذا أمر من الله لعباده المؤمنين، بما يقتضيه الإيمان من تقوى الله  والحذر من سخطه وغضبه، وذلك بأن يجتهد العبد، ويبذل غاية ما يمكنه من  المقدور في اجتناب ما يَسخطه الله، من معاصي القلب واللسان والجوارح،  الظاهرة والباطنة. ويستعين بالله على تركها، لينجو بذلك من سخط الله  وعذابه. ( وَابْتَغُوا إِلَيْهِ الْوَسِيلَةَ ) أي: القرب منه، والحظوة  لديه، والحب له، وذلك بأداء فرائضه القلبية، كالحب له وفيه، والخوف  والرجاء، والإنابة والتوكل. والبدنية: كالزكاة والحج. والمركبة من ذلك  كالصلاة ونحوها، من أنواع القراءة والذكر، ومن أنواع الإحسان إلى الخلق  بالمال والعلم والجاه، والبدن، والنصح لعباد الله، فكل هذه الأعمال تقرب  إلى الله. ولا يزال العبد يتقرب بها إلى الله حتى يحبه الله، فإذا أحبه كان  سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر به، ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي  يمشي [بها] ويستجيب الله له الدعاء. 
*
*ثم خص تبارك وتعالى من العبادات المقربة إليه، الجهاد في سبيله، وهو:  بذل الجهد في قتال الكافرين بالمال، والنفس، والرأي، واللسان، والسعي في  نصر دين الله بكل ما يقدر عليه العبد، لأن هذا النوع من أجل الطاعات وأفضل  القربات.* 
*ولأن من قام به، فهو على القيام بغيره أحرى وأولى ( لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُفْلِحُونَ ) إذا اتقيتم الله بترك المعاصي، وابتغيتم الوسيلة إلى الله،  بفعل الطاعات، وجاهدتم في سبيله ابتغاء مرضاته.* 
*والفلاح هو الفوز والظفر بكل مطلوب مرغوب، والنجاة من كل مرهوب، فحقيقته السعادة الأبدية والنعيم المقيم. 
*
*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَوْ أَنَّ لَهُمْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لِيَفْتَدُوا بِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَا  تُقُبِّلَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     (36)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى عن شناعة حال الكافرين بالله يوم القيامة ومآلهم الفظيع،  وأنهم لو افتدوا من عذاب الله بملء الأرض ذهبا ومثله معه ما تقبل منهم، ولا  أفاد، لأن محل الافتداء قد فات. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (114)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(37 الى الأية(41)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنَ النَّارِ وَمَا هُمْ بِخَارِجِينَ مِنْهَا وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ     (37)   . 
*
* ولم يبق إلا العذاب الأليم، الموجع الدائم الذي لا يخرجون منه أبدا، بل هم ماكثون فيه سرمدا. 
*
*   < 1-231 >  * 
*   وَالسَّارِقُ وَالسَّارِقَةُ فَاقْطَعُوا أَيْدِيَهُمَا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا نَكَالا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ     (38)    فَمَنْ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (39)    أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ  يُعَذِّبُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَغْفِرُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (40)   . 
*
*السارق: هو من أخذ مال غيره المحترم خفية، بغير رضاه. وهو من كبائر  الذنوب الموجبة لترتب العقوبة الشنيعة، وهو قطع اليد اليمنى، كما هو في  قراءة بعض الصحابة.* 
*وحد اليد عند الإطلاق من الكوع، فإذا سرق قطعت يده من الكوع، وحسمت في  زيت لتنسد العروق فيقف الدم، ولكن السنة قيدت عموم هذه الآية من عدة أوجه:* 
*منها: الحرز، فإنه لا بد أن تكون السرقة من حرز، وحرز كل مال: ما يحفظ به عادة. فلو سرق من غير حرز فلا قطع عليه.* 
*ومنها: أنه لا بد أن يكون المسروق نصابا، وهو ربع دينار، أو ثلاثة دراهم، أو ما يساوي أحدهما، فلو سرق دون ذلك فلا قطع عليه.* 
*ولعل هذا يؤخذ من لفظ السرقة ومعناها، فإن لفظ "السرقة" أخذ الشيء على  وجه لا يمكن الاحتراز منه، وذلك أن يكون المال محرزا، فلو كان غير محرز لم  يكن ذلك سرقة شرعية.* 
*ومن الحكمة أيضا أن لا تقطع اليد في الشيء النزر التافه، فلما كان لا بد من التقدير، كان التقدير الشرعي مخصصا للكتاب.* 
*والحكمة في قطع اليد في السرقة، أن ذلك حفظ للأموال، واحتياط لها،  وليقطع العضو الذي صدرت منه الجناية، فإن عاد السارق قطعت رجله اليسرى، فإن  عاد، فقيل: تقطع يده اليسرى، ثم رجله اليمنى، وقيل: يحبس حتى يموت. وقوله:  ( جَزَاءً بِمَا كَسَبَا ) أي: ذلك القطع جزاء للسارق بما سرقه من أموال  الناس.* 
* ( نَكَالا مِّنَ اللَّهِ ) أي: تنكيلا وترهيبا للسارق ولغيره، ليرتدع السراق -إذا علموا- أنهم سيقطعون إذا سرقوا.* 
* ( وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) أي: عَزَّ وحكم فقطع السارق.* 
* ( فَمَن تَابَ مِن بَعْدِ ظُلْمِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) فيغفر لمن تاب فترك  الذنوب، وأصلح الأعمال والعيوب.* 
*وذلك أن لله   ملك السماوات والأرض، يتصرف فيهما بما شاء من التصاريف القدرية والشرعية،  والمغفرة والعقوبة، بحسب ما اقتضته حكمته ورحمته الواسعة ومغفرته.* 
*   يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ لا يَحْزُنْكَ الَّذِينَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي  الْكُفْرِ مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ سَمَّاعُونَ  لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ يُحَرِّفُونَ الْكَلِمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ  مَوَاضِعِهِ يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِنْ لَمْ  تُؤْتَوْهُ فَاحْذَرُوا وَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَنْ تَمْلِكَ  لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ  يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ لَهُمْ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ وَلَهُمْ فِي  الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ     (41)   .  
*
*كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من شدة حرصه على الخلق يشتد حزنه  لمن يظهر الإيمان، ثم يرجع إلى الكفر، فأرشده الله تعالى، إلى أنه لا يأسى  ولا يحزن على أمثال هؤلاء. فإن هؤلاء لا في العير ولا في النفير. إن حضروا  لم ينفعوا، وإن غابوا لم يفقدوا، ولهذا قال مبينا للسبب الموجب لعدم الحزن  عليهم - فقال: ( مِنَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَلَمْ  تُؤْمِن قُلُوبُهُمْ ) فإن الذين   يؤسى ويحزن عليهم، من كان معدودا من المؤمنين، وهم المؤمنون ظاهرا وباطنا,  وحاشا لله أن يرجع هؤلاء عن دينهم ويرتدوا، فإن الإيمان -إذا خالطت بشاشته  القلوب- لم يعدل به صاحبه غيره، ولم يبغ به بدلا.* 
* ( وَمِنَ الَّذِينَ هَادُوا ) أي: اليهود ( سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ  سَمَّاعُونَ لِقَوْمٍ آخَرِينَ لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ ) أي: مستجيبون ومقلدون  لرؤسائهم، المبني أمرهم على الكذب والضلال والغي. وهؤلاء الرؤساء المتبعون (  لَمْ يَأْتُوكَ ) بل أعرضوا عنك، وفرحوا بما عندهم من الباطل وهو تحريف  الكلم عن مواضعه، أي: جلب معان للألفاظ ما أرادها الله ولا قصدها، لإضلال  الخلق ولدفع الحق، فهؤلاء المنقادون للدعاة إلى الضلال، المتبعين للمحال،  الذين يأتون بكل كذب، لا عقول لهم ولا   < 1-232 >   همم. فلا تبال أيضا إذا لم يتبعوك، لأنهم في غاية النقص، والناقص لا يؤبه له ولا يبالى به.* 
* ( يَقُولُونَ إِنْ أُوتِيتُمْ هَذَا فَخُذُوهُ وَإِن لَّمْ تُؤْتَوْهُ  فَاحْذَرُوا ) أي: هذا قولهم عند محاكمتهم إليك، لا قصد لهم إلا اتباع  الهوى.* 
*يقول بعضهم لبعض: إن حكم لكم محمد بهذا الحكم الذي يوافق أهواءكم،  فاقبلوا حكمه، وإن لم يحكم لكم به، فاحذروا أن تتابعوه على ذلك، وهذا فتنة  واتباع ما تهوى الأنفس.* 
* ( وَمَن يُرِدِ اللَّهُ فِتْنَتَهُ فَلَن تَمْلِكَ لَهُ مِنَ اللَّهِ شَيْئًا ) كقوله تعالى:      إِنَّكَ لا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ      .* 
* ( أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَن يُطَهِّرَ قُلُوبَهُمْ  ) أي: فلذلك صدر منهم ما صدر. فدل ذلك على أن من كان مقصوده بالتحاكم إلى  الحكم الشرعي اتباع هواه، وأنه إن حكم له رضي، وإن لم يحكم له سخط، فإن ذلك  من عدم طهارة قلبه، كما أن من حاكم وتحاكم إلى الشرع ورضي به، وافق هواه  أو خالفه، فإنه من طهارة القلب، ودل على أن طهارة القلب، سبب لكل خير، وهو  أكبر داع إلى كل قول رشيد وعمل سديد.* 
* ( لَهُم فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ ) أي: فضيحة وعار ( وَلَهُم فِي الآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ ) هو: النار وسخط الجبار. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (115)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(42 الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ فَإِنْ جَاءُوكَ فَاحْكُمْ  بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ فَلَنْ  يَضُرُّوكَ شَيْئًا وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ     (42)    وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِنْدَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ اللَّهِ  ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ     (43)    إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ فِيهَا هُدًى وَنُورٌ يَحْكُمُ بِهَا  النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا لِلَّذِينَ هَادُوا  وَالرَّبَّانِيّ  ُونَ وَالأَحْبَارُ بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِنْ كِتَابِ  اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ  وَلا تَشْتَرُوا بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا  أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ     (44)   . 
*
* ( سَمَّاعُونَ لِلْكَذِبِ ) والسمع هاهنا سمع استجابة، أي: من قلة دينهم وعقلهم، أن استجابوا لمن دعاهم إلى القول الكذب.* 
* ( أَكَّالُونَ لِلسُّحْتِ ) أي: المال الحرام، بما يأخذونه على سفلتهم  وعوامهم من المعلومات والرواتب، التي بغير الحق، فجمعوا بين اتباع الكذب  وأكل الحرام.* 
* ( فَإِنْ جَاءُوكَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ )  فأنت مخير في ذلك. وليست هذه منسوخة، فإنه-عند تحاكم هذا الصنف إليه- يخير  بين أن يحكم بينهم، أو يعرض عن الحكم بينهم، بسبب أنه لا قصد لهم في الحكم  الشرعي إلا أن يكون موافقا لأهوائهم، وعلى هذا فكل مستفت ومتحاكم إلى عالم،  يعلم من حاله أنه إن حكم عليه لم يرض، لم يجب الحكم ولا الإفتاء لهم، فإن  حكم بينهم وجب أن يحكم بالقسط، ولهذا قال: ( وَإِن تُعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ فَلَن  يَضُرُّوكَ شَيْئًا وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِالْقِسْطِ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُقْسِطِينَ ) حتى ولو كانوا ظلمة وأعداء، فلا يمنعك  ذلك من العدل في الحكم بينهم.* 
*وفي هذا بيان فضيلة العدل والقسط في الحكم بين الناس، وأن الله تعالى يحبه.* 
*ثم قال متعجبا لهم   ( وَكَيْفَ يُحَكِّمُونَكَ وَعِندَهُمُ التَّوْرَاةُ فِيهَا حُكْمُ  اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ مِن بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَمَا أُولَئِكَ  بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ ) فإنهم -لو كانوا مؤمنين عاملين بما يقتضيه الإيمان  ويوجبه- لم يصدفوا عن حكم الله الذي في التوراة التي بين أيديهم، لعلهم أن  يجدوا عندك ما يوافق أهواءهم.* 
*وحين حكمت بينهم بحكم الله الموافق لما عندهم أيضا، لم يرضوا بذلك بل أعرضوا عنه، فلم يرتضوه أيضا.* 
*قال تعالى: ( وَمَا أُولَئِكَ ) الذين هذا صنيعهم ( بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ )  أي: ليس هذا دأب المؤمنين، وليسوا حريين بالإيمان. لأنهم جعلوا آلهتهم  أهواءهم، وجعلوا أحكام الإيمان تابعة لأهوائهم.* 
* ( إِنَّا أَنزلْنَا التَّوْرَاةَ ) على موسى بن عمران عليه الصلاة  والسلام. ( فِيهَا هُدًى ) يهدي إلى الإيمان والحق، ويعصم من الضلالة (  وَنُورٌ ) يستضاء به في ظلم الجهل والحيرة والشكوك، والشبهات والشهوات، كما  قال تعالى:      وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ الْفُرْقَانَ وَضِيَاءً وَذِكْرًا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ       ( يَحْكُمُ بِهَا ) بيـن الذيـن هـادوا، أي: اليـهود فـي القضايـا  والفتـاوى ( النَّبِيُّونَ الَّذِينَ أَسْلَمُوا ) لله وانقادوا لأوامره،  الذين إسلامهم أعظم من إسلام غيرهم، وهم صفوة الله من العباد. فإذا كان  هؤلاء النبيون الكرام والسادة للأنام قد اقتدوا بها وائتموا ومشوا خلفها،  فما الذي منع هؤلاء الأراذل من اليهود من الاقتداء بها؟ وما الذي أوجب لهم  أن ينبذوا أشرف ما فيها من الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، الذي لا يقبل  عمل ظاهر وباطن، إلا بتلك العقيدة؟ هل لهم إمام في ذلك؟ نعم لهم أئمة  دأبهم التحريف، وإقامة رياستهم ومناصبهم بين الناس، والتأكل بكتمان الحق،  وإظهار الباطل، أولئك أئمة الضلال الذين يدعون إلى النار.* 
*وقوله: ( وَالرَّبَّانِيّ  ُونَ وَالأحْبَارُ ) أي: وكذلك يحكم بالتوراة  للذين هادوا أئمة الدين من الربانيين، أي: العلماء العاملين المعلمين الذين  يربون الناس بأحسن تربية، ويسلكون معهم مسلك الأنبياء المشفقين.* 
*والأحبار أي: العلماء الكبار الذين يقتدى بأقوالهم، وترمق آثارهم، ولهم لسان الصدق بين أممهم.* 
*   < 1-233 >  * 
*وذلك الحكم الصادر منهم الموافق للحق ( بِمَا اسْتُحْفِظُوا مِن  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ وَكَانُوا عَلَيْهِ شُهَدَاءَ ) أي: بسبب أن الله استحفظهم  على كتابه، وجعلهم أمناء عليه، وهو أمانة عندهم، أوجب عليهم حفظه من  الزيادة والنقصان والكتمان، وتعليمه لمن لا يعلمه.* 
*وهم شهداء عليه، بحيث إنهم المرجوع إليهم فيه، وفيما اشتبه على الناس  منه، فالله تعالى قد حمل أهل العلم، ما لم يحمله الجهال، فيجب عليهم القيام  بأعباء ما حملوا.* 
*وأن لا يقتدوا بالجهال، بالإخلاد إلى البطالة والكسل، وأن لا يقتصروا  على مجرد العبادات القاصرة، من أنواع الذكر، والصلاة، والزكاة، والحج،  والصوم، ونحو ذلك من الأمور، التي إذا قام بها غير أهل العلم سلموا ونجوا.* 
*وأما أهل العلم فكما أنهم مطالبون بالقيام بما عليهم أنفسهم، فإنهم  مطالبون أن يعلموا الناس وينبهوهم على ما يحتاجون إليه من أمور دينهم،  خصوصا الأمور الأصولية والتي يكثر وقوعها وأن لا يخشوا الناس بل يخشون  ربهم، ولهذا قال: ( فَلا تَخْشَوُا النَّاسَ وَاخْشَوْنِ وَلا تَشْتَرُوا  بِآيَاتِي ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا ) فتكتمون الحق، وتظهرون الباطل، لأجل متاع  الدنيا القليل، وهذه الآفات إذا سلم منها العالم فهو من توفيقه وسعادته،  بأن يكون همه الاجتهاد في العلم والتعليم، ويعلم أن الله قد استحفظه ما   أودعه من العلم واستشهده عليه، وأن يكون خائفا من ربه، ولا يمنعه خوف  الناس وخشيتهم من القيام بما هو لازم له، وأن لا يؤثر الدنيا على الدين.* 
*كما أن علامة شقاوة العالم أن يكون مخلدا للبطالة، غير قائم بما أمر  به، ولا مبال بما استحفظ عليه، قد أهمله وأضاعه، قد باع الدين بالدنيا، قد  ارتشى في أحكامه، وأخذ المال على فتاويه، ولم يعلم عباد الله إلا بأجرة  وجعالة.* 
*فهذا قد من الله عليه بمنة عظيمة، كفرها ودفع حظا جسيما، محروما منه  غيره، فنسألك اللهم علما نافعا، وعملا متقبلا وأن ترزقنا العفو والعافية من  كل بلاء يا كريم.* 
* ( وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ ) من الحق المبين، وحكم  بالباطل الذي يعلمه، لغرض من أغراضه الفاسدة ( فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْكَافِرُونَ ) فالحكم بغير ما أنزل الله من أعمال أهل الكفر، وقد يكون  كفرا ينقل عن الملة، وذلك إذا اعتقد حله وجوازه. وقد يكون كبيرة من كبائر  الذنوب، ومن أعمال الكفر قد استحق من فعله العذاب الشديد.* 
*    وَكَتَبْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ فِيهَا أَنَّ النَّفْسَ بِالنَّفْسِ وَالْعَيْنَ  بِالْعَيْنِ وَالأَنْفَ بِالأَنْفِ وَالأُذُنَ بِالأُذُنِ وَالسِّنَّ  بِالسِّنِّ وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ فَمَنْ تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ  لَهُ وَمَنْ لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ     (45)   . 
*
*هذه الأحكام من جملة الأحكام التي في التوراة، يحكم بها النبيون الذين  أسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والأحبار. إن الله أوجب عليهم فيها أن النفس  -إذا قتلت- تقتل بالنفس بشرط العمد والمكافأة، والعين تقلع بالعين، والأذن  تؤخذ بالأذن، والسن ينزع بالسن.* 
*ومثل هذه ما أشبهها من الأطراف التي يمكن الاقتصاص منها بدون حيف. (  وَالْجُرُوحَ قِصَاصٌ ) والاقتصاص: أن يفعل به كما فعل. فمن جرح غيره عمدا  اقتص من الجارح جرحا مثل جرحه للمجروح، حدا، وموضعا، وطولا وعرضا وعمقا،  وليعلم أن شرع من قبلنا شرع لنا، ما لم يرد شرعنا بخلافه.* 
* ( فَمَن تَصَدَّقَ بِهِ ) أي: بالقصاص في النفس، وما دونها من الأطراف والجروح، بأن عفا عمن جنى، وثبت له الحق قبله.* 
* ( فَهُوَ كَفَّارَةٌ لَّهُ ) أي: كفارة للجاني، لأن الآدمي عفا عن  حقه. والله تعالى أحق وأولى بالعفو عن حقه، وكفارة أيضا عن العافي، فإنه  كما عفا عمن جنى عليه، أو على من يتعلق به، فإن الله يعفو عن زلاته  وجناياته.* 
* ( وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُم بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الظَّالِمُونَ ) قال ابن عباس: كفر دون كفر، وظلم دون ظلم، وفسق دون فسق،  فهو ظلم أكبر، عند استحلاله، وعظيمة كبيرة عند فعله غير مستحل له. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (116)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(46 الى الأية(50)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   وَقَفَّيْنَا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ بِعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإِنْجِيلَ فِيهِ هُدًى  وَنُورٌ وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ وَهُدًى  وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     (46)    وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإِنْجِيلِ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ وَمَنْ  لَمْ يَحْكُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ     (47)   . 
*
*أي: وأتبعنا هؤلاء الأنبياءَ والمرسلين، الذين يحكمون بالتوراة، بعبدنا  ورسولنا عيسى ابن مريم، روحِ الله وكلمتِه التي ألقاها إلى مريم.* 
*بعثه الله مصدقا لما بين يديه من التوراة، فهو شاهد لموسى ولما جاء به  من التوراة بالحق والصدق، ومؤيد لدعوته، وحاكم بشريعته، وموافق له في أكثر  الأمور الشرعية.* 
*وقد يكون عيسى عليه السلام أخف في بعض الأحكام، كما قال تعالى عنه   < 1-234 >   أنه قال لبني إسرائيل:      وَلأُحِلَّ لَكُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي حُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ      .* 
* ( وَآتَيْنَاهُ الإنْجِيلَ ) الكتاب العظيم المتمم للتوراة. ( فِيهِ  هُدًى وَنُورٌ ) يهدي إلى الصراط المستقيم، ويبين الحق من الباطل. (  وَمُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ التَّوْرَاةِ ) بتثبيتها والشهادة  لها والموافقة. ( وَهُدًى وَمَوْعِظَة لِلْمُتَّقِينَ ) فإنهم الذين  ينتفعون بالهدى، ويتعظون بالمواعظ، ويرتدعون عما لا يليق. 
*
* ( وَلْيَحْكُمْ أَهْلُ الإنجِيلِ بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ ) أي:  يلزمهم التقيد بكتابهم، ولا يجوز لهم العدول عنه. ( وَمَن لَّمْ يَحْكُمْ  بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ) . 
*
*   وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ بِالْحَقِّ مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ  الْحَقِّ لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ  اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا  آتَاكُمْ فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا  فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ     (48)    وَأَنِ احْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ  أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنُوكَ عَنْ بَعْضِ مَا أَنْزَلَ  اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  أَنْ يُصِيبَهُمْ بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ  لَفَاسِقُونَ     (49)    أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ     (50)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى: ( وَأَنزلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ ) الذي هو القرآن العظيم، أفضل الكتب وأجلها.* 
* ( بِالْحَقِّ ) أي: إنزالا بالحق، ومشتملا على الحق في أخباره وأوامره  ونواهيه. ( مُصَدِّقًا لِمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ ) لأنه شهد  لها ووافقها، وطابقت أخباره أخبارها، وشرائعه الكبار شرائعها، وأخبرت به،  فصار وجوده مصداقا لخبرها.* 
* ( وَمُهَيْمِنًا عَلَيْهِ ) أي: مشتملا على ما اشتملت عليه الكتب  السابقة، وزيادة في المطالب الإلهية والأخلاق النفسية. فهو الكتاب الذي  تتبع كل حق جاءت به الكتب فأمر به، وحث عليه، وأكثر من الطرق الموصلة إليه. * 
*وهو الكتاب الذي فيه نبأ السابقين واللاحقين، وهو الكتاب الذي فيه  الحكم والحكمة، والأحكام الذي عرضت عليه الكتب السابقة، فما شهد له بالصدق  فهو المقبول، وما شهد له بالرد فهو مردود، قد دخله التحريف والتبديل، وإلا  فلو كان من عند الله، لم يخالفه.* 
* ( فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ ) من الحكم الشرعي الذي  أنزله الله عليك. ( وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ عَمَّا جَاءَكَ مِنَ  الْحَقِّ ) أي: لا تجعل اتباع أهوائهم الفاسدة المعارضة للحق بدلا عما جاءك  من الحق فتستبدل الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير.* 
* ( لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ ) أيها الأمم جعلنا ( شِرْعَةً  وَمِنْهَاجًا ) أي: سبيلا وسنة، وهذه الشرائع التي تختلف باختلاف الأمم، هي  التي تتغير بحسب تغير الأزمنة والأحوال، وكلها ترجع إلى العدل في وقت  شرعتها، وأما الأصول الكبار التي هي مصلحة وحكمة في كل زمان، فإنها لا  تختلف، فتشرع في جميع الشرائع. ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ  أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً ) تبعا لشريعة واحدة، لا يختلف متأخرها و[لا] متقدمها.* 
* ( وَلَكِن لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ ) فيختبركم وينظر كيف  تعملون، ويبتلي كل أمة بحسب ما تقتضيه حكمته، ويؤتي كل أحد ما يليق به،  وليحصل التنافس بين الأمم فكل أمة تحرص على سبق غيرها، ولهذا قال: (  فَاسْتَبِقُوا الْخَيْرَاتِ ) أي: بادروا إليها وأكملوها، فإن الخيرات  الشاملة لكل فرض ومستحب، من حقوق الله وحقوق عباده، لا يصير فاعلها سابقا  لغيره مستوليا على الأمر، إلا بأمرين:* 
*المبادرة إليها، وانتهاز الفرصة حين يجيء وقتها ويعرض عارضها،  والاجتهاد في أدائها كاملة على الوجه المأمور به. ويستدل بهذه الآية، على  المبادرة لأداء الصلاة وغيرها في أول وقتها، وعلى أنه ينبغي أن لا يقتصر  العبد على مجرد ما يجزئ في الصلاة وغيرها من العبادات من الأمور الواجبة،  بل ينبغي أن يأتي بالمستحبات، التي يقدر عليها لتتم وتكمل، ويحصل بها  السبق.* 
* ( إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا ) الأمم السابقة واللاحقة،  كلهم سيجمعهم الله ليوم لا ريب فيه. ( فَيُنَبِّئُكُم بِمَا كُنتُمْ فِيهِ  تَخْتَلِفُونَ ) من الشرائع والأعمال، فيثيب أهل الحق والعمل الصالح،  ويعاقب أهل الباطل والعمل السيئ.* 
* ( وَأَنِ احْكُم بَيْنَهُم بِمَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ ) هذه الآية هي التي قيل: إنها ناسخة لقوله:      فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ أَوْ أَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ     . 
*
*والصحيح: أنها ليست بناسخة، وأن تلك الآية تدل على أنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم مخير بين الحكم بينهم وبين عدمه، وذلك لعدم قصدهم بالتحاكم للحق. وهذه  الآية تدل على أنه إذا حكم، فإنه يحكم بينهم بما أنزل الله من الكتاب  والسنة، وهو القسط الذي تقدم أن الله قال:      وَإِنْ حَكَمْتَ فَاحْكُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ      ودل هذا على بيان القسط، وأن مادته هو ما شرعه الله من الأحكام، فإنها المشتملة على غاية العدل والقسط، وما خالف ذلك فهو جور وظلم.* 
* ( وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ ) كرر النهي عن اتباع أهوائهم لشدة  التحذير منها. ولأن ذلك في مقام الحكم والفتوى، وهو أوسع، وهذا في مقام  الحكم وحده، وكلاهما يلزم فيه أن لا يتبع أهواءهم المخالفة للحق، ولهذا  قال: ( وَاحْذَرْهُمْ أَن يَفْتِنُوكَ عَن بَعْضِ مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ  إِلَيْكَ ) أي: إياك والاغترار بهم، وأن يفتنوك فيصدوك عن بعض ما أنزل  [الله] إليك، فصار اتباع أهوائهم سببا موصلا إلى ترك الحق الواجب، والفرض  اتباعه.* 
* ( فَإِن تَوَلَّوْا ) عن اتباعك واتباع الحق ( فَاعْلَمْ ) أن ذلك  عقوبة عليهم وأن الله يريد ( أَن يُصِيبَهُم بِبَعْضِ ذُنُوبِهِمْ )   < 1-235 >   فإن للذنوب عقوبات عاجلة وآجلة، ومن أعظم العقوبات أن يبتلى العبد ويزين له ترك اتباع الرسول، وذلك لفسقه.* 
* ( وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِّنَ النَّاسِ لَفَاسِقُونَ ) أي: طبيعتهم الفسق والخروج عن طاعة الله واتباع رسوله.* 
* ( أَفَحُكْمَ الْجَاهِلِيَّةِ يَبْغُونَ ) أي: أفيطلبون بتوليهم  وإعراضهم عنك حكم الجاهلية، وهو كل حكم خالف ما أنزل الله على رسوله. فلا  ثم إلا حكم الله ورسوله أو حكم الجاهلية. فمن أعرض عن الأول ابتلي بالثاني  المبني على الجهل والظلم والغي، ولهذا أضافه الله للجاهلية، وأما حكم الله  تعالى فمبني على العلم، والعدل والقسط، والنور والهدى.* 
* ( وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ )  فالموقن هو الذي يعرف الفرق بين الحكمين ويميز -بإيقانه- ما في حكم الله من  الحسن والبهاء، وأنه يتعين -عقلا وشرعا- اتباعه. واليقين، هو العلم التام  الموجب للعمل. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (117)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(51 الى الأية(57)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية
**
**   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالنَّصَارَى  أَوْلِيَاءَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ  فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ     (51)    فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يُسَارِعُونَ فِيهِمْ  يَقُولُونَ نَخْشَى أَنْ تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ  يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ أَوْ أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا  أَسَرُّوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ نَادِمِينَ     (52)    وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ  جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ  فَأَصْبَحُوا خَاسِرِينَ     (53)   . 
*
*يرشد تعالى عباده المؤمنين حين بيَّن لهم أحوال اليهود والنصارى  وصفاتهم غير الحسنة، أن لا يتخذوهم أولياء. فإن بَعْضهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ  بَعْضٍ يتناصرون فيما بينهم ويكونون يدا على من سواهم، فأنتم لا تتخذوهم  أولياء، فإنهم الأعداء على الحقيقة ولا يبالون بضركم، بل لا يدخرون من  مجهودهم شيئا على إضلالكم، فلا يتولاهم إلا من هو مثلهم، ولهذا قال: (  وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُم مِنْكُمْ فَإِنَّهُ مِنْهُمْ ) لأن التولي التام يوجب  الانتقال إلى دينهم. والتولي القليل يدعو إلى الكثير، ثم يتدرج شيئا فشيئا،  حتى يكون العبد منهم.* 
* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي: الذين  وصْفُهم الظلم، وإليه يَرجعون، وعليه يعولون. فلو جئتهم بكل آية ما تبعوك،  ولا انقادوا لك.* 
*ولما نهى الله المؤمنين عن توليهم، أخبر أن ممن يدعي الإيمان طائفةً  تواليهم، فقال: ( فَتَرَى الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ ) أي: شك  ونفاق، وضعف إيمان، يقولون: إن تولينا إياهم للحاجة، فإننا ( نَخْشَى أَن  تُصِيبَنَا دَائِرَةٌ ) أي: تكون الدائرة لليهود والنصارى، فإذا كانت  الدائرة لهم، فإذا لنا معهم يد يكافؤننا عنها، وهذا سوء ظن منهم بالإسلام،  قال تعالى -رادا لظنهم السيئ-: ( فَعَسَى اللَّهُ أَن يَأْتِيَ بِالْفَتْحِ  ) الذي يعز الله به الإسلام على اليهود والنصارى، ويقهرهم المسلمون ( أَوْ  أَمْرٍ مِنْ عِندِهِ ) ييأس به المنافقون من ظفر الكافرين من اليهود  وغيرهم ( فَيُصْبِحُوا عَلَى مَا أَسَرُّوا ) أي: أضمروا ( فِي أَنفُسِهِمْ  نَادِمِينَ ) على ما كان منهم وضرهم بلا نفع حصل لهم، فحصل الفتح الذي نصر  الله به الإسلام والمسلمين، وأذل به الكفر والكافرين، فندموا وحصل لهم من  الغم ما الله به عليم.* 
* ( وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) متعجبين من حال هؤلاء الذين في  قلوبهم مرض: ( أَهَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ  أَيْمَانِهِمْ إِنَّهُمْ لَمَعَكُمْ ) أي: حلفوا وأكدوا حلفهم، وغلظوه  بأنواع التأكيدات: إنهم لمعكم في الإيمان، وما يلزمه من النصرة والمحبة  والموالاة، ظهر ما أضمروه، وتبين ما أسروه، وصار كيدهم الذي كادوه، وظنهم  الذي ظنوه بالإسلام وأهله -باطلا فبطل كيدهم وبطلت ( أَعْمَالُهُمْ ) في  الدنيا ( فَأَصْبَحُوا خَاسِرِينَ ) حيث فاتهم مقصودهم، وحضرهم الشقاء  والعذاب. 
*
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَنْ يَرْتَدَّ مِنْكُمْ عَنْ دِينِهِ  فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ أَذِلَّةٍ  عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ اللَّهِ  يُؤْتِيهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (54)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى أنه الغني عن العالمين، وأنه من يرتد عن دينه فلن يضر الله  شيئا، وإنما يضر نفسه. وأن لله عبادا مخلصين، ورجالا صادقين، قد تكفل  الرحمن الرحيم بهدايتهم، ووعد بالإتيان بهم، وأنهم أكمل الخلق أوصافا،  وأقواهم نفوسا، وأحسنهم أخلاقا، أجلُّ صفاتهم أن الله ( يُحِبُّهُمْ  وَيُحِبُّونَهُ ) فإن محبة الله للعبد هي أجل نعمة أنعم بها عليه، وأفضل  فضيلة، تفضل الله بها عليه، وإذا أحب الله عبدا يسر له الأسباب، وهون عليه  كل عسير، ووفقه لفعل الخيرات وترك المنكرات، وأقبل بقلوب عباده إليه  بالمحبة والوداد.* 
*ومن لوازم محبة العبد لربه، أنه لا بد أن يتصف بمتابعة الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم ظاهرا وباطنا، في أقواله وأعماله وجميع أحواله، كما قال تعالى:      قُلْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَ اللَّهَ فَاتَّبِعُونِي يُحْبِبْكُمُ اللَّهُ     .* 
*كما أن من لازم   محبة الله للعبد، أن يكثر العبد من التقرب إلى الله بالفرائض والنوافل،  كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الصحيح عن الله: "وما تقرب  إليَّ عبدي بشيء أحب إليَّ مما افترضت عليه، ولا يزال [عبدي] يتقرب إليَّ  بالنوافل حتى أُحبه، فإذا أحببتُه كنتُ سمعه الذي يسمع به، وبصره الذي يبصر  به، ويده التي يبطش بها، ورجله التي يمشي بها، ولئن سألني لأعطينه، ولئن  استعاذني لأعيذنه".* 
*   < 1-236 >  * 
*ومن لوازم محبة الله معرفته تعالى، والإكثار من ذكره، فإن المحبة بدون  معرفة بالله ناقصة جدا، بل غير موجودة وإن وجدت دعواها، ومن أحب الله أكثر  من ذكره، وإذا أحب الله عبدا قبل منه اليسير من العمل، وغفر له الكثير من  الزلل.* 
*ومن صفاتهم أنهم ( أَذِلَّةٍ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَعِزَّةٍ عَلَى  الْكَافِرِينَ ) فهم للمؤمنين أذلة من محبتهم لهم، ونصحهم لهم، ولينهم  ورفقهم ورأفتهم، ورحمتهم بهم وسهولة جانبهم، وقرب الشيء الذي يطلب منهم  وعلى الكافرين بالله، المعاندين لآياته، المكذبين لرسله - أعزة، قد اجتمعت  هممهم وعزائمهم على معاداتهم، وبذلوا جهدهم في كل سبب يحصل به الانتصار  عليهم، قال تعالى:      وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ     وقال تعالى:      أَشِدَّاءُ عَلَى الْكُفَّارِ رُحَمَاءُ بَيْنَهُمْ       فالغلظة والشدة على أعداء الله مما يقرب العبد إلى الله، ويوافق العبد ربه  في سخطه عليهم، ولا تمنع الغلظة عليهم والشدة دعوتهم إلى الدين الإسلامي  بالتي هي أحسن. فتجتمع الغلظة عليهم، واللين في دعوتهم، وكلا الأمرين من  مصلحتهم ونفعه عائد إليهم.* 
* ( يُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) بأموالهم وأنفسهم، بأقوالهم  وأفعالهم. ( وَلا يَخَافُونَ لَوْمَةَ لائِمٍ ) بل يقدمون رضا ربهم والخوف  من لومه على لوم المخلوقين، وهذا يدل على قوة هممهم وعزائمهم، فإن ضعيف  القلب ضعيف الهمة، تنتقض عزيمته عند لوم اللائمين، وتفتر قوته عند عذل  العاذلين. وفي قلوبهم تعبد لغير الله، بحسب ما فيها من مراعاة الخلق وتقديم  رضاهم ولومهم على أمر الله، فلا يسلم القلب من التعبد لغير الله، حتى لا  يخاف في الله لومة لائم.* 
*ولما مدحهم تعالى بما من به عليهم منَ الصفات الجليلة والمناقب  العالية، المستلزمة لما لم يذكر من أفعال الخير -أخبر أن هذا من فضله عليهم  وإحسانه لئلا يعجبوا بأنفسهم، وليشكروا الذي مَنَّ عليهم بذلك ليزيدهم من  فضله، وليعلم غيرُهم أن فضل الله تعالى ليس عليه حجاب، فقال: ( ذَلِكَ  فَضْلُ اللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ ) أي:  واسع الفضل والإحسان، جزيل المنن، قد عمت رحمته كل شيء، ويوسع على أوليائه  من فضله، ما لا يكون لغيرهم، ولكنه عليم بمن يستحق الفضل فيعطيه، فالله  أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته أصلا وفرعا. 
*
*   إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ  يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ     (55)    وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ     (56)   . 
*
*لما نهى عن ولاية الكفار من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم، وذكر مآل توليهم  أنه الخسران المبين، أخبر تعالى مَن يجب ويتعين توليه، وذكر فائدة ذلك  ومصلحته فقال: ( إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ) فولاية الله  تدرك بالإيمان والتقوى. فكل من كان مؤمنا تقيا كان لله وليا، ومن كان وليا  لله فهو ولي لرسوله، ومن تولى الله ورسوله كان تمام ذلك تولي من تولاه، وهم  المؤمنون الذين قاموا بالإيمان ظاهرا وباطنا، وأخلصوا للمعبود، بإقامتهم  الصلاة بشروطها وفروضها ومكملاتها، وأحسنوا للخلق، وبذلوا الزكاة من  أموالهم لمستحقيها منهم.* 
*وقوله: ( وَهُمْ رَاكِعُونَ ) أي: خاضعون لله ذليلون. فأداة الحصر في  قوله ( إِنَّمَا وَلِيُّكُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا )  تدل على أنه يجب قصر الولاية على المذكورين، والتبري من ولاية غيرهم.* 
*ثم ذكر فائدة هذه الولاية فقال: ( وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَإِنَّ حِزْبَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ ) أي:  فإنه من الحزب المضافين إلى الله إضافة عبودية وولاية، وحزبه هم الغالبون  الذين لهم العاقبة في الدنيا والآخرة، كما قال تعالى:      وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ      .* 
*وهذه بشارة عظيمة، لمن قام بأمر الله وصار من حزبه وجنده، أن له  الغلبة، وإن أديل عليه في بعض الأحيان لحكمة يريدها الله تعالى، فآخر أمره  الغلبة والانتصار، ومن أصدق من الله قيلا.* 
*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا  دِينَكُمْ هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ مِنْ  قَبْلِكُمْ وَالْكُفَّارَ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  مُؤْمِنِينَ     (57)   .  
*
*ينهى عباده المؤمنين عن اتخاذ أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى ومن سائر الكفار أولياء يحبونهم ويتولونهم، ويبدون لهم   أسرار المؤمنين، ويعاونونهم على بعض أمورهم التي تضر الإسلام والمسلمين،  وأن ما معهم من الإيمان يوجب عليهم ترك موالاتهم، ويحثهم على معاداتهم،  وكذلك التزامهم لتقوى الله التي هي امتثال أوامره واجتناب زواجره مما   < 1-237 >   تدعوهم إلى معاداتهم. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (118)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(58 الى الأية(64)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**  وَإِذَا نَادَيْتُمْ إِلَى الصَّلاةِ اتَّخَذُوهَا هُزُوًا وَلَعِبًا ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَعْقِلُونَ     (58)   . 
*
* وكذلك ما كان عليه المشركون والكفار المخالفون للمسلمين، من قدحهم في  دين المسلمين، واتخاذهم إياه هزوا ولعبا، واحتقاره واستصغاره، خصوصا الصلاة  التي هي أظهر شعائر المسلمين، وأجلُّ عباداتهم، إنهم إذا نادوا إليها  اتخذوها هزوا ولعبا، وذلك لعدم عقلهم ولجهلهم العظيم، وإلا فلو كان لهم  عقول لخضعوا لها، ولعلموا أنها أكبر من جميع الفضائل التي تتصف بها النفوس.  
*
*فإذا علمتم -أيها المؤمنون- حال الكفار وشدة معاداتهم لكم ولدينكم، فمن  لم يعادهم بعد هذا دل على أن الإسلام عنده رخيص، وأنه لا يبالي بمن قدح  فيه أو قدح بالكفر والضلال، وأنه ليس عنده من المروءة والإنسانية شيء.* 
*فكيف تدعي لنفسك دينا قيما، وأنه الدين الحق وما سواه باطل، وترضى  بموالاة من اتخذه هزوا ولعبا، وسخر به وبأهله، من أهل الجهل والحمق؟! وهذا  فيه من التهييج على عداوتهم ما هو معلوم لكل من له أدنى مفهوم. 
*
*    قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ هَلْ تَنْقِمُونَ مِنَّا إِلا أَنْ آمَنَّا  بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنْزِلَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَنَّ  أَكْثَرَكُمْ فَاسِقُونَ     (59)    قُلْ هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكَ مَثُوبَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  مَنْ لَعَنَهُ اللَّهُ وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ  وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ الطَّاغُوتَ أُولَئِكَ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا وَأَضَلُّ  عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ     (60)    وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا وَقَدْ دَخَلُوا بِالْكُفْرِ وَهُمْ  قَدْ خَرَجُوا بِهِ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْتُمُونَ     (61)    وَتَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الإِثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (62)    لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأَحْبَارُ عَنْ قَوْلِهِمُ  الإِثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ     (63)   . 
*
*أي: ( قُلْ ) يا أيها الرسول ( يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ ) ملزما لهم، إن  دين الإسلام هو الدين الحق، وإن قدحهم فيه قدح بأمر ينبغي المدح عليه: (  هَلْ تَنقِمُونَ مِنَّا إِلا أَنْ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أُنزلَ  إِلَيْنَا وَمَا أُنزلَ مِن قَبْلُ وَأَنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ فَاسِقُونَ ) أي:  هل لنا عندكم من العيب إلا إيماننا بالله، وبكتبه السابقة واللاحقة،  وبأنبيائه المتقدمين والمتأخرين، وبأننا نجزم أن من لم يؤمن كهذا الإيمان  فإنه كافر فاسق؟* 
*فهل تنقمون منا بهذا الذي هو أوجب الواجبات على جميع المكلفين؟* 
*ومع هذا فأكثركم فاسقون، أي: خارجون عن طاعة الله، متجرئون على معاصيه،  فأولى لكم -أيها الفاسقون- السكوت، فلو كان عيبكم وأنتم سالمون من الفسق،  وهيهات ذلك - لكان الشر أخف من قدحكم فينا مع فسقكم.* 
*ولما كان قدحهم في المؤمنين يقتضي أنهم يعتقدون أنهم على شر، قال  تعالى: ( قُلْ ) لهم مخبرا عن شناعة ما كانوا عليه: ( هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُم  بِشَرٍّ مِن ذَلِكَ ) الذي نقمتم فيه علينا، مع التنزل معكم. ( مَن  لَّعَنَهُ اللَّهُ ) أي: أبعده عن رحمته ( وَغَضِبَ عَلَيْهِ ) وعاقبه في  الدنيا والآخرة ( وَجَعَلَ مِنْهُمُ الْقِرَدَةَ وَالْخَنَازِيرَ وَعَبَدَ  الطَّاغُوتَ ) وهو الشيطان، وكل ما عبد من دون الله فهو طاغوت. ( أُولَئِكَ  ) المذكورون بهذه الخصال القبيحة ( شَرٌّ مَّكَانًا ) من المؤمنين الذين  رحمة الله قريب منهم، ورضي الله عنهم وأثابهم في الدنيا والآخرة، لأنهم  أخلصوا له الدين.* 
*وهذا النوع من باب استعمال أفعل التفضيل في غير بابه وكذلك قوله: ( وَأَضَلُّ عَن سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ ) أي: وأبعد عن قصد السبيل.* 
* ( وَإِذَا جَاءُوكُمْ قَالُوا آمَنَّا ) نفاقا ومكرا ( و ) هم ( قد  دَخَلُوا ) مشتملين على الكفر ( وَهُمْ قَدْ خَرَجُوا بِهِ ) فمدخلهم  ومخرجهم بالكفر -وهم يزعمون أنهم مؤمنون، فهل أشر من هؤلاء وأقبح حالا  منهم؟* 
* ( وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْتُمُونَ ) فيجازيهم بأعمالهم خيرها وشرها.* 
*ثم استمر تعالى يعدد معايبهم، انتصارا لقدحهم في عباده المؤمنين، فقال:  ( وَتَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ ) أي: من اليهود ( يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الإثْمِ  وَالْعُدْوَانِ ) أي: يحرصون، ويبادرون المعاصي المتعلقة في حق الخالق  والعدوان على المخلوقين.* 
* ( وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ ) الذي هو الحرام. فلم يكتف بمجرد الإخبار  أنهم يفعلون ذلك، حتى أخبر أنهم يسارعون فيه، وهذا يدل على خبثهم وشرهم،  وأن أنفسهم مجبولة على حب المعاصي والظلم. هذا وهم يدعون لأنفسهم المقامات  العالية. ( لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) وهذا في غاية الذم لهم  والقدح فيهم.* 
* ( لَوْلا يَنْهَاهُمُ الرَّبَّانِيُّو  نَ وَالأحْبَارُ عَن قَوْلِهِمُ  الإثْمَ وَأَكْلِهِمُ السُّحْتَ ) أي: هلا ينهاهم العلماء المتصدون لنفع  الناس، الذين من الله عليهم بالعلم والحكمة -عن المعاصي التي تصدر منهم،  ليزول ما عندهم من الجهل، وتقوم حجة الله عليهم، فإن العلماء عليهم أمر  الناس ونهيهم، وأن يبينوا لهم الطريق الشرعي، ويرغبونهم في الخير ويرهبونهم  من الشر ( لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَصْنَعُونَ ) .* 
*   < 1-238 >   
*
*    وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنْفِقُ كَيْفَ  يَشَاءُ وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا  لِلْحَرْبِ أَطْفَأَهَا اللَّهُ وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأَرْضِ فَسَادًا  وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ     (64)   .  
*
*يخبر تعالى عن مقالة اليهود الشنيعة، وعقيدتهم الفظيعة، فقال: (  وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ يَدُ اللَّهِ مَغْلُولَةٌ ) أي: عن الخير والإحسان  والبر.* 
* ( غُلَّتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَلُعِنُوا بِمَا قَالُوا ) وهذا دعاء عليهم  بجنس مقالتهم. فإن كلامهم متضمن لوصف الله الكريم، بالبخل وعدم الإحسان.  فجازاهم بأن كان هذا الوصف منطبقا عليهم.* 
*فكانوا أبخل الناس وأقلهم إحسانا، وأسوأهم ظنا بالله، وأبعدهم الله عن  رحمته التي وسعت كل شيء، وملأت أقطار العالم العلوي والسفلي. ولهذا قال: (  بَلْ يَدَاهُ مَبْسُوطَتَانِ يُنْفِقُ كَيْفَ يَشَاءُ ) لا حجر عليه، ولا  مانع يمنعه مما أراد، فإنه تعالى قد بسط فضله وإحسانه الديني والدنيوي،  وأمر العباد أن يتعرضوا لنفحات جوده، وأن لا يسدوا على أنفسهم أبواب إحسانه  بمعاصيهم.* 
*فيداه   سحاء الليل والنهار، وخيره في جميع الأوقات مدرارا، يفرج كربا، ويزيل غما،  ويغني فقيرا، ويفك أسيرا ويجبر كسيرا, ويجيب سائلا ويعطي فقيرا عائلا  ويجيب المضطرين، ويستجيب للسائلين. وينعم على من لم يسأله، ويعافي من طلب  العافية، ولا يحرم من خيره عاصيا، بل خيره يرتع فيه البر والفاجر، ويجود  على أوليائه بالتوفيق لصالح الأعمال ثم يحمدهم عليها، ويضيفها إليهم، وهي  من جوده ويثيبهم عليها من الثواب العاجل والآجل ما لا يدركه الوصف، ولا  يخطر على بال العبد، ويلطف بهم في جميع أمورهم، ويوصل إليهم من الإحسان،  ويدفع عنهم من النقم ما لا يشعرون بكثير منه، فسبحان من كل النعم التي  بالعباد فمنه، وإليه يجأرون في دفع المكاره، وتبارك من لا يحصي أحد ثناء  عليه, بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه، وتعالى من لا يخلو العباد من كرمه طرفة  عين، بل لا وجود لهم ولا بقاء إلا بجوده.* 
*وقبَّح الله من استغنى بجهله عن ربه، ونسبه إلى ما لا يليق بجلاله، بل  لو عامل الله اليهود القائلين تلك المقالة، ونحوهم ممن حاله كحالهم ببعض  قولهم، لهلكوا، وشقوا في دنياهم، ولكنهم يقولون تلك الأقوال، وهو تعالى,  يحلم عنهم، ويصفح، ويمهلهم ولا يهملهم.* 
*وقوله ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُم مَّا أُنزلَ إِلَيْكَ مِن رَّبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا ) وهذا أعظم العقوبات على العبد،   أن يكون الذكر الذي أنزله الله على رسوله، الذي فيه حياة القلب والروح،  وسعادة الدنيا والآخرة, وفلاح الدارين، الذي هو أكبر منة امتن الله بها على  عباده, توجب عليهم المبادرة إلى قبولها, والاستسلام لله بها, وشكرا لله  عليها, أن تكون لمثل هذا زيادة غي إلى غيه، وطغيان إلى طغيانه، وكفر إلى  كفره، وذلك بسبب إعراضه عنها، ورده لها، ومعاندته إياها، ومعارضته لها  بالشبه الباطلة. ( وَأَلْقَيْنَا بَيْنَهُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ وَالْبَغْضَاءَ  إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ ) فلا يتآلفون، ولا يتناصرون, ولا يتفقون على  حالة فيها مصلحتهم، بل لم يزالوا متباغضين في قلوبهم, متعادين بأفعالهم,  إلى يوم القيامة ( كُلَّمَا أَوْقَدُوا نَارًا لِلْحَرْبِ ) ليكيدوا بها  الإسلام وأهله، وأبدوا وأعادوا، وأجلبوا بخيلهم ورجلهم ( أَطْفَأَهَا  اللَّهُ ) بخذلانهم وتفرق جنودهم, وانتصار المسلمين عليهم.* 
* ( وَيَسْعَوْنَ فِي الأرْضِ فَسَادًا ) أي: يجتهدون ويجدون، ولكن  بالفساد في الأرض، بعمل المعاصي، والدعوة إلى دينهم الباطل، والتعويق عن  الدخول في الإسلام. ( وَاللَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ ) بل يبغضهم أشد  البغض، وسيجازيهم على ذلك. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (119)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(65 الى الأية(70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية
**   وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأَدْخَلْنَاه  ُمْ جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ     (65)    وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ لأَكَلُوا مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ  أَرْجُلِهِمْ مِنْهُمْ أُمَّةٌ مُقْتَصِدَةٌ وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَعْمَلُونَ     (66)   .* 

*[ثم قال تعالى]: ( وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا  لَكَفَّرْنَا عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ وَلأدْخَلْنَاهُ  مْ جَنَّاتِ  النَّعِيمِ ) وهذا من كرمه وجوده، حيث ذكر قبائح أهل الكتاب ومعايبهم  وأقوالهم الباطلة، دعاهم إلى التوبة، وأنهم لو آمنوا بالله وملائكته، وجميع  كتبه، وجميع رسله، واتقوا المعاصي، لكفر عنهم سيئاتهم ولو كانت ما كانت،  ولأدخلهم جنات النعيم التي فيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين.* 
* ( وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ أَقَامُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإنجِيلَ وَمَا أُنزلَ  إِلَيْهِمْ مِن رََّبِّهِمْ ) أي: قاموا بأوامرهما ونواهيهما، كما ندبهم  الله وحثهم.* 
*ومن إقامتهما الإيمان بما دعيا إليه، من الإيمان بمحمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم وبالقرآن، فلو قاموا بهذه النعمة العظيمة التي أنزلها ربهم إليهم، أي:  لأجلهم وللاعتناء بهم ( لأكَلُوا مِن فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِن تَحْتِ  أَرْجُلِهِمْ ) أي: لأدر الله عليهم   < 1-239 >   الرزق، ولأمطر عليهم السماء، وأنبت لهم الأرض كما قال تعالى:      وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ      .* 
* ( مِنْهُمْ ) أي: من أهل الكتاب ( أُمَّةٌ مُّقْتَصِدَةٌ ) أي: عاملة  بالتوراة والإنجيل، عملا غير قوي ولا نشيط، ( وَكَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ سَاءَ مَا  يَعْمَلُونَ ) أي: والمسيء منهم الكثير. وأما السابقون منهم فقليل ما هم.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الرَّسُولُ بَلِّغْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  وَإِنْ لَمْ تَفْعَلْ فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ  مِنَ النَّاسِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ     (67)   .* 

*هذا أمر من الله لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بأعظم الأوامر وأجلها،  وهو التبليغ لما أنزل الله إليه، ويدخل في هذا كل أمر تلقته الأمة عنه صلى  الله عليه وسلم من العقائد والأعمال والأقوال، والأحكام الشرعية والمطالب  الإلهية. فبلغ صلى الله عليه وسلم أكمل تبليغ، ودعا وأنذر، وبشر ويسر، وعلم  الجهال الأميين حتى صاروا من العلماء الربانيين، وبلغ بقوله وفعله وكتبه  ورسله. فلم يبق خير إلا دل أمته عليه، ولا شر إلا حذرها عنه، وشهد له  بالتبليغ أفاضل الأمة من الصحابة، فمن بعدهم من أئمة الدين ورجال المسلمين. * 
* ( وَإِن لَّمْ تَفْعَلْ ) أي: لم تبلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك ( فَمَا بَلَّغْتَ رِسَالَتَهُ ) أي: فما امتثلت أمره.* 
* ( وَاللَّهُ يَعْصِمُكَ مِنَ النَّاسِ ) هذه حماية وعصمة من الله  لرسوله من الناس، وأنه ينبغي أن يكون حرصك على التعليم والتبليغ، ولا يثنيك  عنه خوف من المخلوقين فإن نواصيهـم بيد الله وقد تكفل بعصمتك، فأنت إنما  عليك البلاغ المبين، فمن اهتدى فلنفسه، وأما الكافرون الذين لا قصد لهم إلا  اتباع أهوائهم فإن الله لا يهديهم ولا يوفقهم للخير، بسبب كفرهم.* 
*    قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لَسْتُمْ عَلَى شَيْءٍ حَتَّى تُقِيمُوا  التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ  طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ     (68)   .* 

*أي: قل لأهل الكتاب، مناديا على ضلالهم، ومعلنا بباطلهم: ( لَسْتُمْ  عَلَى شَيْءٍ ) من الأمور الدينية، فإنكم لا بالقرآن ومحمد آمنتم، ولا  بنبيكم وكتابكم صدقتم، ولا بحق تمسكتم، ولا على أصل اعتمدتم ( حَتَّى  تُقِيمُوا التَّوْرَاةَ وَالإنجِيلَ ) أي: تجعلوهما قائمين بالإيمان بهما  واتباعهما، والتمسك بكل ما يدعوان إليه.* 
* ( و ) تقيموا ( ما أُنزلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِن رَبِّكُمْ ) الذي رباكم،  وأنعم عليكم، وجعل أجلَّ إنعامه إنزالَ الكتب إليكم. فالواجب عليكم، أن  تقوموا بشكر الله، وتلتزموا أحكام الله، وتقوموا بما حملتم من أمانة الله  وعهده.* 
* ( وَلَيَزِيدَنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ مَّا أُنزلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا فَلا تَأْسَ عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ )  .* 
*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالصَّابِئُونَ  وَالنَّصَارَى مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا  فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (69)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن أهل الكتب  من أهل القرآن والتوراة والإنجيل، أن سعادتهم ونجاتهم في طريق واحد، وأصل واحد، وهو الإيمان بالله واليوم الآخر [والعمل الصالح]   فمن آمن منهم بالله واليوم الآخر، فله النجاة، ولا خوف عليهم فيما  يستقبلونه من الأمور المخوفة، ولا هم يحزنون على ما خلفوا منها. وهذا الحكم  المذكور يشمل سائر الأزمنة.* 

*   لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ  رُسُلا كُلَّمَا جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنْفُسُهُمْ فَرِيقًا  كَذَّبُوا وَفَرِيقًا يَقْتُلُونَ     (70)   . * 

*يقول تعالى: ( لَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ) أي:  عهدهم الثقيل بالإيمان بالله، والقيام بواجباته التي تقدم الكلام عليها في  قوله:      وَلَقَدْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ مِيثَاقَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَعَثْنَا مِنْهُمُ اثْنَيْ عَشَرَ نَقِيبًا       إلى آخر الآيات. ( وَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ رُسُلا ) يتوالون عليهم  بالدعوة، ويتعاهدونهم بالإرشاد، ولكن ذلك لم ينجع فيهم، ولم يفد ( كُلَّمَا  جَاءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ بِمَا لا تَهْوَى أَنفُسُهُمْ ) من الحق كذبوه وعاندوه،  وعاملوه أقبح المعاملة ( فَرِيقًا كَذَّبُوا وَفَرِيقًا يَقْتُلُونَ ) . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (120)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(71 الى الأية(76)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   وَحَسِبُوا أَلا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ فَعَمُوا وَصَمُّوا ثُمَّ تَابَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ  بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ     (71)   .* 

* ( وَحَسِبُوا أَلا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ ) أي: ظنوا أن معصيتهم وتكذيبهم  لا يجر عليهم عذابا ولا عقوبة، فاستمروا على باطلهم. ( فَعَمُوا وَصَمُّوا )  عن الحق ( ثُمَّ ) نعشهم و ( تاب الله عَلَيْهِمْ ) حين تابوا إليه  وأنابوا ( ثُمَّ ) لم يستمروا على ذلك حتى انقلب أكثرهم إلى الحال القبيحة.  فَـ ( عَمُوا وَصَمُّوا كَثِيرٌ مِنْهُمْ ) بهذا الوصف، والقليل استمروا  على توبتهم وإيمانهم. ( وَاللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ ) فيجازي كل  عامل بعمله، إن خيرا فخير وإن شرا فشر.* 

*   لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ  مَرْيَمَ وَقَالَ الْمَسِيحُ يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  رَبِّي    < 1-240 >    وَرَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ  أَنْصَارٍ     (72)    لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ وَمَا  مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ  لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     (73)    أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (74)    مَا الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ  الرُّسُلُ وَأُمُّهُ صِدِّيقَةٌ كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ انْظُرْ  كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ انْظُرْ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ     (75)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن كفر النصارى بقولهم: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ  ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ ) بشبهة أنه خرج من أم بلا أب، وخالف المعهود من الخلقة  الإلهية، والحال أنه عليه الصلاة والسلام قد كذبهم في هذه الدعوى، وقال  لهم: ( يَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ )  فأثبت لنفسه العبودية التامة، ولربه الربوبية الشاملة لكل مخلوق.* 
* ( إِنَّهُ مَن يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ ) أحدا من المخلوقين، لا عيسى ولا  غيره. ( فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ )  وذلك لأنه سوى الخلق بالخالق، وصرف ما خلقه الله له - وهو العبادة الخالصة  - لغير من هي له، فاستحق أن يخلد في النار.* 
* ( وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ أَنصَارٍ ) ينقذونهم من عذاب الله، أو يدفعون عنهم بعض ما نزل بهم.* 
* ( لَقَدْ كَفَرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ )  وهذا من أقوال النصارى المنصورة عندهم، زعموا أن الله ثالث ثلاثة: الله،  وعيسى، ومريم، تعالى الله عن قولهم علوا كبيرا.* 
*وهذا أكبر دليل على قلة عقول النصارى، كيف قبلوا هذه المقالة الشنعاء، والعقيدة القبيحة؟! كيف اشتبه عليهم الخالق بالمخلوقين   ؟! كيف خفي عليهم رب العالمين؟! قال تعالى -رادا عليهم وعلى أشباههم -: (  وَمَا مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِلا إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ ) متصف بكل صفة كمال، منزه عن كل  نقص، منفرد بالخلق والتدبير، ما بالخلق من نعمة إلا منه. فكيف يجعل معه إله  غيره؟ تعالى الله عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا.* 
*ثم توعدهم بقوله: ( وَإِن لَّمْ يَنتَهُوا عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ لَيَمَسَّنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) .* 
*ثم دعاهم إلى التوبة عما صدر منهم، وبين أنه يقبل التوبة عن عباده  فقال: ( أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ ) أي: يرجعون إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه  من الإقرار لله بالتوحيد، وبأن عيسى عبد الله ورسوله، عما كانوا يقولونه (  وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَهُ ) عن ما صدر منهم ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ ) أي:  يغفر ذنوب التائبين، ولو بلغت عنان السماء، ويرحمهم بقبول توبتهم، وتبديل  سيئاتهم حسنات.* 
*وصدر دعوتهم إلى التوبة بالعرض الذي هو غاية اللطف واللين في قوله: ( أَفَلا يَتُوبُونَ إِلَى اللَّهِ ) .* 
*ثم ذكر حقيقة المسيح وأُمِّه، الذي هو الحق، فقال: ( مَا الْمَسِيحُ  ابْنُ مَرْيَمَ إِلا رَسُولٌ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِ الرُّسُلُ ) أي: هذا  غايته ومنتهى أمره، أنه من عباد الله المرسلين، الذين ليس لهم من الأمر  ولا من التشريع، إلا ما أرسلهم به الله، وهو من جنس الرسل قبله، لا مزية له  عليهم تخرجه عن البشرية إلى مرتبة الربوبية.* 
* ( وَأُمَّهُ ) مريم ( صِدِّيقَةٌ ) أي: هذا أيضا غايتها، أن كانت من  الصديقين الذين هم أعلى الخلق رتبة بعد الأنبياء. والصديقية، هي العلم  النافع المثمر لليقين، والعمل الصالح. وهذا دليل على أن مريم لم تكن نبية،  بل أعلى أحوالها الصديقية، وكفى بذلك فضلا وشرفا. وكذلك سائر النساء لم يكن  منهن نبية، لأن الله تعالى جعل النبوة في أكمل الصنفين، في الرجال كما قال  تعالى:      وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلا رِجَالا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ      فإذا كان عيسى عليه السلام من جنس الأنبياء والرسل من قبله، وأمه صديقة، فلأي شيء اتخذهما النصارى إلهين مع الله؟* 

*وقوله: ( كَانَا يَأْكُلانِ الطَّعَامَ ) دليل ظاهر على أنهما عبدان  فقيران، محتاجان كما يحتاج بنو آدم إلى الطعام والشراب، فلو كانا إلهين  لاستغنيا عن الطعام والشراب، ولم يحتاجا إلى شيء، فإن الإله هو الغني  الحميد.* 
*ولما بين تعالى البرهان قال: ( انظُرْ كَيْفَ نُبَيِّنُ لَهُمُ  الآيَاتِ ) الموضحة للحق، الكاشفة لليقين، ومع هذا لا تفيد فيهم شيئا، بل  لا يزالون على إفكهم وكذبهم وافترائهم، وذلك ظلم وعناد منهم.* 
*    قُلْ أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلا نَفْعًا وَاللَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ     (76)   .* 

*أي: ( قُلْ ) لهم أيها الرسول: ( أَتَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ اللَّهِ ) من  المخلوقين الفقراء المحتاجين، ( ما لا يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرًّا وَلا  نَفْعًا ) وتدعون من انفرد بالضر والنفع والعطاء والمنع، ( وَاللَّهُ هُوَ  السَّمِيعُ ) لجميع الأصوات باختلاف اللغات، على تفنن الحاجات.* 

* ( الْعَلِيمُ ) بالظواهر والبواطن، والغيب والشهادة، والأمور الماضية  والمستقبلة، فالكامل تعالى الذي هذه أوصافه هو الذي يستحق أن يفرد بجميع  أنواع العبادة، ويخلص له الدين. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (121)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(77 الى الأية(82)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية


**  قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَأَضَلُّوا  كَثِيرًا وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ     (77)    لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَى لِسَانِ دَاوُدَ  وَعِيسَى ابْنِ مَرْيَمَ ذَلِكَ بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ     (78)    كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ     (79)    تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ أَنْ    < 1-241 >    سَخِطَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَفِي الْعَذَابِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ     (80)    وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ     (81)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ لا  تَغْلُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ ) أي: لا تتجاوزوا وتتعدوا الحق  إلى الباطل، وذلك كقولهم في المسيح، ما تقدم حكايته عنهم.* 
*وكغلوهم في بعض المشايخ، اتباعا لـ ( أَهْوَاءَ قَوْمٍ قَدْ ضَلُّوا مِنْ قَبْلُ ) أي: تقدم ضلالهم.* 
* ( وَأَضَلُّوا كَثِيرًا ) من الناس بدعوتهم إياهم إلى الدين، الذي هم  عليه. ( وَضَلُّوا عَنْ سَوَاءِ السَّبِيلِ ) أي: قصد الطريق، فجمعوا بين  الضلال والإضلال، وهؤلاء هم أئمة الضلال الذين حذر الله عنهم وعن اتباع  أهوائهم المردية، وآرائهم المضلة. ثم قال تعالى: ( لُعِنَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا مِنْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ ) أي: طردوا وأبعدوا عن رحمة الله (  عَلَى لِسَـانِ دَاوُدَ وَعِيسَـى ابْنِ مَرْيَــمَ ) أي: بشهادتهما  وإقرارهما، بأن الحجة قد قامت عليهم، وعاندوها. ( ذَلِكَ ) الكفر واللعن (  بِمَا عَصَوْا وَكَانُوا يَعْتَدُونَ ) أي: بعصيانهم لله، وظلمهم لعباد  الله، صار سببا لكفرهم وبعدهم عن رحمة الله، فإن للذنوب والظلم عقوبات.* 
*ومن معاصيهم التي أحلت بهم المثلات، وأوقعت بهم العقوبات أنهم: (  كَانُوا لا يَتَنَاهَوْنَ عَنْ مُنْكَرٍ فَعَلُوهُ ) أي: كانوا يفعلون  المنكر، ولا ينهى بعضهم بعضا، فيشترك بذلك المباشر، وغيره الذي سكت عن  النهي عن المنكر مع قدرته على ذلك.* 
*وذلك يدل على تهاونهم بأمر الله، وأن معصيته خفيفة عليهم، فلو كان  لديهم تعظيم لربهم لغاروا لمحارمه، ولغضبوا لغضبه، وإنما كان السكوت عن  المنكر -مع القدرة- موجبا للعقوبة، لما فيه من المفاسد العظيمة:* 
*منها: أن مجرد السكوت، فعل معصية، وإن لم يباشرها الساكت. فإنه -كما يجب اجتناب المعصية- فإنه يجب الإنكار على من فعل المعصية.* 
*ومنها: ما تقدم أنه يدل على التهاون بالمعاصي، وقلة الاكتراث بها.* 
*ومنها: أن ذلك يجرئ العصاة والفسقة على الإكثار من المعاصي إذا لم  يردعوا عنها، فيزداد الشر، وتعظم المصيبة الدينية والدنيوية، ويكون لهم  الشوكة والظهور، ثم بعد ذلك يضعف أهل الخير عن مقاومة أهل الشر، حتى لا  يقدرون على ما كانوا يقدرون عليه أوَّلا.* 
*ومنها: أن - في ترك   الإنكار للمنكر- يندرس العلم، ويكثر الجهل، فإن المعصية- مع تكررها  وصدورها من كثير من الأشخاص، وعدم إنكار أهل الدين والعلم لها - يظن أنها  ليست بمعصية، وربما ظن الجاهل أنها عبادة مستحسنة، وأي مفسدة أعظم من  اعتقاد ما حرَّم الله حلالا؟ وانقلاب الحقائق على النفوس ورؤية الباطل حقا؟ * 
*ومنها: أن السكوت   على معصية العاصين، ربما تزينت المعصية في صدور الناس، واقتدى بعضهم ببعض،  فالإنسان مولع بالاقتداء بأضرابه وبني جنسه، ومنها ومنها.* 
*فلما كان السكوت عن الإنكار بهذه المثابة، نص الله تعالى أن بني  إسرائيل الكفار منهم لعنهم بمعاصيهم واعتدائهم، وخص من ذلك هذا المنكر  العظيم.* 
* ( لَبِئْسَ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ) ( تَرَى كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ يَتَوَلَّوْنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) بالمحبة والموالاة والنصرة.* 
* ( لَبِئْسَ مَا قَدَّمَتْ لَهُمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ ) هذه البضاعةَ  الكاسدة، والصفقةَ الخاسرة، وهي سخط الله الذي يسخط لسخطه كل شيء، والخلود  الدائم في العذاب العظيم، فقد ظلمتهم أنفسهم حيث قدمت لهم هذا النزل غير  الكريم، وقد ظلموا أنفسهم إذ فوتوها النعيم المقيم.* 
* ( وَلَوْ كَانُوا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالنَّبِيِّ وَمَا أُنزلَ  إِلَيْهِ مَا اتَّخَذُوهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ) فإن الإيمان بالله وبالنبي وما  أنزل إليه، يوجب على العبد موالاة ربه، وموالاة أوليائه، ومعاداة من كفر به  وعاداه، وأوضع في معاصيه، فشرط ولايةِ الله والإيمانِ به، أن لا يتخذ  أعداء الله أولياء، وهؤلاء لم يوجد منهم الشرط، فدل على انتفاء المشروط. (  وَلَكِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ ) أي: خارجون عن طاعة الله  والإيمان به وبالنبي. ومن فسقهم موالاةُ أعداء الله.* 
*ثم قال تعالى:* 
*   لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ  وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ  قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا وَأَنَّهُمْ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ     (82)   .* 

*يقول تعالى في بيان أقرب الطائفتين إلى المسلمين، وإلى ولايتهم  ومحبتهم، وأبعدهم من ذلك: ( لَتَجِدَنَّ أَشَدَّ النَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً  لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الْيَهُودَ وَالَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا ) فهؤلاء الطائفتان  على الإطلاق أعظم الناس معاداة للإسلام والمسلمين، وأكثرهم سعيا في إيصال  الضرر إليهم، وذلك لشدة بغضهم لهم، بغيا وحسدا وعنادا وكفرا.* 
* ( وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَوَدَّةً لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا الَّذِينَ قَالُوا إِنَّا نَصَارَى ) وذكر تعالى لذلك عدة أسباب:* 

*منها: أن ( مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ وَرُهْبَانًا ) أي: علماء متزهدين، وعُبَّادًا في   < 1-242 >    الصوامع متعبدين. والعلم مع الزهد وكذلك العبادة مما يلطف القلب ويرققه،  ويزيل عنه ما فيه من الجفاء والغلظة، فلذلك لا يوجد فيهم غلظة اليهود، وشدة  المشركين.* 
*ومنها: ( أنهم لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ ) أي: ليس فيهم تكبر ولا عتو عن  الانقياد للحق، وذلك موجب لقربهم من المسلمين ومن محبتهم، فإن المتواضع  أقرب إلى الخير من المستكبر. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (122)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(83 الى الأية(89)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية


**   وَإِذَا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ تَرَى أَعْيُنَهُمْ  تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ مِمَّا عَرَفُوا مِنَ الْحَقِّ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا  آمَنَّا فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ     (83)    وَمَا لَنَا لا نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ  وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ     (84)    فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا  الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (85)    وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ     (86)   .* 

*ومنها: أنهم ( إذا سَمِعُوا مَا أُنزلَ إِلَى الرَّسُولِ ) محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، أثر ذلك في قلوبهم وخشعوا له، وفاضت أعينهم بسبب ما سمعوا  من الحق الذي تيقنوه، فلذلك آمنوا وأقروا به فقالوا: ( رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا  فَاكْتُبْنَا مَعَ الشَّاهِدِينَ ) وهم أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  يشهدون لله بالتوحيد، ولرسله بالرسالة وصحة ما جاءوا به، ويشهدون على الأمم  السابقة بالتصديق والتكذيب.* 
*وهم عدول، شهادتهم مقبولة، كما قال تعالى: (     وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا     ) .* 
*فكأنهم ليموا على إيمانهم ومسارعتهم فيه، فقالوا: ( وَمَا لَنَا لا  نُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْحَقِّ وَنَطْمَعُ أَنْ  يُدْخِلَنَا رَبُّنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الصَّالِحِينَ ) أي: وما الذي يمنعنا  من الإيمان بالله، والحال أنه قد جاءنا الحق من ربنا، الذي لا يقبل الشك  والريب، ونحن إذا آمنا واتبعنا الحق طمعنا أن يدخلنا الله الجنة مع القوم  الصالحين، فأي مانع يمنعنا؟ أليس ذلك موجبا للمسارعة والانقياد للإيمان  وعدم التخلف عنه.* 
*قال الله تعالى: ( فَأَثَابَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِمَا قَالُوا ) أي: بما  تفوهوا به من الإيمان ونطقوا به من التصديق بالحق ( جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ )  وهذه الآيات نزلت في النصارى الذين آمنوا بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  كالنجاشي وغيره ممن آمن منهم. وكذلك لا يزال يوجد فيهم من يختار دين  الإسلام، ويتبين له بطلان ما كانوا عليه، وهم أقرب من اليهود والمشركين إلى  دين الإسلام.* 
*ولما ذكر ثواب المحسنين، ذكر عقاب المسيئين قال: ( وَالَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ) لأنهم  كفروا بالله، وكذبوا بآياته المبينة للحق.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ  اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ     (87)    وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ     (88)   .* 

*يقول تعالى ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تُحَرِّمُوا  طَيِّبَاتِ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ ) من المطاعم والمشارب، فإنها نعم  أنعم الله بها عليكم، فاحمدوه إذ أحلها لكم، واشكروه ولا تردوا نعمته  بكفرها أو عدم قبولها، أو اعتقاد تحريمها، فتجمعون بذلك بين القول على الله  الكذب، وكفر النعمة، واعتقاد الحلال الطيب حراما خبيثا، فإن هذا من  الاعتداء.* 
*والله قد نهى عن الاعتداء فقال: ( وَلا تَعْتَدُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ ) بل يبغضهم ويمقتهم ويعاقبهم على ذلك.* 
*ثم أمر بضد ما عليه المشركون، الذين يحرمون ما أحل الله فقال: (  وَكُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ حَلالا طَيِّبًا ) أي: كلوا من رزقه  الذي ساقه إليكم، بما يسره من الأسباب، إذا كان حلالا لا سرقة ولا غصبا ولا  غير ذلك من أنواع الأموال التي تؤخذ بغير حق، وكان أيضا طيبا، وهو الذي لا  خبث فيه، فخرج بذلك الخبيث من السباع والخبائث.* 
* ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) في امتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه. ( الَّذِي  أَنْتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ ) فإن إيمانكم بالله يوجب عليكم تقواه ومراعاة  حقه، فإنه لا يتم إلا بذلك.* 
*ودلت الآية الكريمة على أنه إذا حرم حلالا عليه من طعام وشراب، وسرية  وأمة، ونحو ذلك، فإنه لا يكون حراما بتحريمه، لكن لو فعله فعليه كفارة  يمين، كما قال تعالى: (     يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَا أَحَلَّ اللَّهُ لَكَ     ) الآية.* 
*إلا أن تحريم الزوجة فيه كفارة ظهار، ويدخل في هذه الآية أنه لا ينبغي  للإنسان أن يتجنب الطيبات ويحرمها على نفسه، بل يتناولها مستعينا بها على  طاعة ربه.* 
*    لا يُؤَاخِذُكُمُ اللَّهُ بِاللَّغْوِ فِي أَيْمَانِكُمْ     (89)   .* 

* أي: في أيمانكم التي صدرت على وجه اللغو، وهي الأيمان التي حلف بها المقسم  من غير نية ولا قصد، أو عقدها يظن صدق نفسه، فبان بخلاف ذلك. (     وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا عَقَّدْتُمُ الأَيْمَانَ    ) أي: بما عزمتم عليه، وعقدت عليه قلوبكم. كما قال في الآية الأخرى: (     وَلَكِنْ يُؤَاخِذُكُمْ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ قُلُوبُكُمْ    ) (     فَكَفَّارَتُهُ    ) أي: كفارة اليمين الذي عقدتموها بقصدكم (     إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ    ) .* 
*وذلك الإطعام      مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ أَهْلِيكُمْ أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ     أي: كسوة عشرة مساكين، والكسوة هي التي تجزئ في الصلاة.      أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ     أي: عتق رقبة مؤمنة كما قيدت في غير هذا الموضع، فمتى فعل واحدا من هذه الثلاثة فقد انحلت يمينه.* 
*      فَمَنْ لَمْ يَجِدْ     واحدا من هذه الثلاثة      فَصِيَامُ ثَلاثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ     المذكور      كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ     تكفرها وتمحوها وتمنع من الإثم. 
*
* (وَاحْفَظُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ    )  عن الحلف بالله كاذبا، وعن كثرة الأيمان، واحفظوها إذا حلفتم عن الحنث  فيهـا، إلا إذا كان الحنث خيرا، فتمام الحفظ: أن يفعل الخير، ولا يكون  يمينه عرضة لذلك الخير.* 
* (كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ    ) المبينة للحلال من الحرام، الموضحة للأحكام. (     لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ     ) اللهَ حيث علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون. فعلى العباد شكر الله تعالى على ما منَّ به   < 1-243 >   عليهم، من معرفة الأحكام الشرعية وتبيينها. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (123)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(90 الى الأية(95)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْخَمْرُ وَالْمَيْسِرُ  وَالأَنْصَابُ وَالأَزْلامُ رِجْسٌ مِنْ عَمَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ  فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ     (90)    إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ يُوقِعَ بَيْنَكُمُ الْعَدَاوَةَ  وَالْبَغْضَاءَ فِي الْخَمْرِ وَالْمَيْسِرِ وَيَصُدَّكُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ  اللَّهِ وَعَنِ الصَّلاةِ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ     (91)   .* 

*يذم تعالى هذه الأشياء القبيحة، ويخبر أنها من عمل الشيطان، وأنها رجس.  ( فَاجْتَنِبُوهُ ) أي: اتركوه ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ ) فإن الفلاح لا  يتم إلا بترك ما حرم الله، خصوصا هذه الفواحش المذكورة، وهي الخمر وهي: كل  ما خامر العقل أي: غطاه بسكره، والميسر، وهو: جميع المغالبات التي فيها  عوض من الجانبين، كالمراهنة ونحوها، والأنصاب التي هي: الأصنام والأنداد  ونحوها، مما يُنصب ويُعبد من دون الله، والأزلام التي يستقسمون بها، فهذه  الأربعة نهى الله عنها وزجر، وأخبر عن مفاسدها الداعية إلى تركها  واجتنابها. فمنها: أنها رجس، أي: خبث، نجس معنى، وإن لم تكن نجسة حسا.* 
*والأمور الخبيثة مما ينبغي اجتنابها وعدم التدنس بأوضارها. ومنها: أنها من عمل الشيطان، الذي هو أعدى الأعداء للإنسان.* 
*ومن المعلوم أن العدو يحذر منه، وتحذر مصايده وأعماله، خصوصا الأعمال  التي يعملها ليوقع فيها عدوه، فإنها فيها هلاكه، فالحزم كل الحزم البعد عن  عمل العدو المبين، والحذر منهـا، والخوف من الوقوع فيها.* 
*ومنها: أنه لا يمكن الفلاح للعبد إلا باجتنابها، فإن الفلاح هو: الفوز  بالمطلوب المحبوب، والنجاة من المرهوب، وهذه الأمور مانعة من الفلاح ومعوقة  له.* 
*ومنها: أن هذه موجبة للعداوة والبغضاء بين الناس، والشيطان حريص على  بثها، خصوصا الخمر والميسر، ليوقع بين المؤمنين العداوة والبغضاء.* 
*فإن في الخمر من انغلاب العقل وذهاب حجاه، ما يدعو إلى البغضاء بينه  وبين إخوانه المؤمنين، خصوصا إذا اقترن بذلك من السباب ما هو من لوازم شارب  الخمر، فإنه ربما أوصل إلى القتل. وما في الميسر من غلبة أحدهما للآخر،  وأخذ ماله الكثير في غير مقابلة، ما هو من أكبر الأسباب للعداوة والبغضاء.* 
*ومنها: أن هذه الأشياء تصد القلب، ويتبعه البدن عن ذكر الله وعن  الصلاة، اللذين خلق لهما العبد، وبهما سعادته، فالخمر والميسر، يصدانه عن  ذلك أعظم صد، ويشتغل قلبه، ويذهل لبه في الاشتغال بهما، حتى يمضي عليه مدة  طويلة وهو لا يدري أين هو.* 
*فأي معصية أعظم وأقبح من معصية تدنس صاحبها، وتجعله من أهل الخبث،  وتوقعه في أعمال الشيطان وشباكه، فينقاد له كما تنقاد البهيمة الذليلة  لراعيها، وتحول بين العبد وبين فلاحه، وتوقع العداوة والبغضاء بين  المؤمنين، وتصد عن ذكر الله وعن الصلاة؟ !! فهل فوق هذه المفاسد شيء أكبر  منها؟ !!* 
*ولهذا عرض تعالى على العقول السليمة النهي عنها، عرضا بقوله: ( فَهَلْ  أَنْتُمْ مُنْتَهُونَ ) لأن العاقل -إذا نظر إلى بعض تلك المفاسد- انزجر  عنها وكفت نفسه، ولم يحتج إلى وعظ كثير ولا زجر بليغ.* 
*    وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ وَاحْذَرُوا فَإِنْ  تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ     (92)   .* 

*طاعة الله وطاعة رسوله واحدة، فمن أطاع الله، فقد أطاع الرسول، ومن  أطاع الرسول فقد أطاع الله. وذلك شامل للقيام بما أمر الله به ورسوله من  الأعمال، والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة، الواجبة والمستحبة، المتعلقة بحقوق  الله وحقوق خلقه والانتهاء عما نهى الله ورسوله عنه كذلك.* 
*وهذا الأمر أعم الأوامر، فإنه كما ترى يدخل فيه كل أمر ونهي، ظاهر  وباطن، وقوله: ( وَاحْذَرُوا ) أي: من معصية الله ومعصية رسوله، فإن في ذلك  الشر والخسران المبين. ( فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ ) عما أمرتم به ونهيتم عنه.  ( فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا عَلَى رَسُولِنَا الْبَلاغُ الْمُبِينُ ) وقد أدى  ذلك. فإن اهتديتم فلأنفسكم، وإن أسأتم فعليها، والله هو الذي يحاسبكم،  والرسول قد أدى ما عليه وما حمل به.* 
*    لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ فِيمَا  طَعِمُوا إِذَا مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ثُمَّ  اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا ثُمَّ اتَّقَوْا وَأَحْسَنُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (93)   .* 

*لما نزل تحريم الخمر والنهي الأكيد والتشديد فيه، تمنى أناس من  المؤمنين أن يعلموا حال إخوانهم الذين ماتوا على الإسلام قبل تحريم الخمر  وهم يشربونها.* 
*فأنزل الله هذه الآية، وأخبر تعالى أنه ( لَيْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جُنَاحٌ ) أي: حرج وإثم ( فِيمَا  طَعِمُوا ) من الخمر والميسر قبل تحريمهما.* 
*ولما كان نفي الجناح يشمل المذكورات وغيرها، قيد ذلك بقوله: ( إِذَا  مَا اتَّقَوْا وَآمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) أي: بشرط أنهم تاركون  للمعاصي، مؤمنون بالله إيمانا صحيحا، موجبا لهم عمل الصالحات، ثم استمروا  على ذلك. وإلا فقد يتصف العبد بذلك في وقت دون آخر. فلا يكفي حتى يكون كذلك  حتى يأتيه أجله، ويدوم على إحسانه، فإن الله يحب المحسنين في عبادة  الخالق، المحسنين في نفع العبيد، ويدخل في هذه الآية الكريمة، من طعم  المحرم، أو فعل غيره بعد التحريم، ثم اعترف بذنبه وتاب إلى الله، واتقى  وآمن وعمل صالحا، فإن الله يغفر له، ويرتفع عنه الإثم في ذلك.* 
*   < 1-244 >  * 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ  الصَّيْدِ تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ مَنْ  يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ فَمَنِ اعْتَدَى بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ     (94)    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ  حُرُمٌ وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا فَجَزَاءٌ مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ  مِنَ النَّعَمِ يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ هَدْيًا بَالِغَ  الْكَعْبَةِ أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ  صِيَامًا لِيَذُوقَ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَمَّا سَلَفَ وَمَنْ  عَادَ فَيَنْتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ     (95)   .  
*
*هذا من منن الله على عباده، أن أخبرهم بما سيفعل قضاء وقدرا،  ليطيعوه ويقدموا على بصيرة، ويهلك من هلك عن بينة، ويحيا من حي عن بينة،  فقال تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) لا بد أن يختبر الله  إيمانكم.* 
* ( لَيَبْلُوَنَّكُ  مُ اللَّهُ بِشَيْءٍ مِنَ الصَّيْدِ ) أي: بشيء غير  كثير، فتكون محنة يسيرة، تخفيفا منه تعالى ولطفا، وذلك الصيد الذي يبتليكم  الله به ( تَنَالُهُ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَرِمَاحُكُمْ ) أي: تتمكنون من صيده،  ليتم بذلك الابتلاء، لا غير مقدور عليه بيد ولا رمح، فلا يبقى للابتلاء  فائدة.* 
*ثم ذكر الحكمة في ذلك الابتلاء، فقال: ( لِيَعْلَمَ اللَّهُ ) علما  ظاهرا للخلق يترتب عليه الثواب والعقاب ( مَنْ يَخَافُهُ بِالْغَيْبِ )  فيكف عما نهى الله عنه مع قدرته عليه وتمكنه، فيثيبه الثواب الجزيل، ممن لا  يخافه بالغيب، فلا يرتدع عن معصية تعرض له فيصطاد ما تمكن منه ( فَمَنِ  اعْتَدَى ) منكم ( بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ) البيان، الذي قطع الحجج، وأوضح السبيل. (  فَلَهُ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) أي: مؤلم موجع، لا يقدر على وصفه إلا الله، لأنه  لا عذر لذلك المعتدي، والاعتبار بمن يخافه بالغيب، وعدم حضور الناس عنده.  وأما إظهار مخافة الله عند الناس، فقد يكون ذلك لأجل مخافة الناس، فلا يثاب  على ذلك.* 
*ثم صرح بالنهي عن قتل الصيد في حال الإحرام، فقال: ( يَا أَيُّهَا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَقْتُلُوا الصَّيْدَ وَأَنْتُمْ حُرُمٌ ) أي: محرمون  في الحج والعمرة، والنهي عن قتله يشمل النهي عن مقدمات القتل، وعن  المشاركة في القتل، والدلالة عليه، والإعانة على قتله، حتى إن من تمام ذلك  أنه ينهى المحرم عن أكل ما قُتل أو صيد لأجله، وهذا كله تعظيم لهذا النسك  العظيم، أنه يحرم على المحرم قتل وصيد ما كان حلالا له قبل الإحرام.* 
*وقوله: ( وَمَنْ قَتَلَهُ مِنْكُمْ مُتَعَمِّدًا ) أي: قتل صيدا عمدا (  فـ ) عليه ( جزاء مِثْلُ مَا قَتَلَ مِنَ النَّعَمِ ) أي: الإبل، أو  البقر، أو الغنم، فينظر ما يشبه شيئا من ذلك، فيجب عليه مثله، يذبحه ويتصدق  به. والاعتبار بالمماثلة أن ( يَحْكُمُ بِهِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ ) أي:  عدلان يعرفان الحكم، ووجه الشبه، كما فعل الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، حيث قضوا  بالحمامة شاة، وفي النعامة بدنة، وفي بقر الوحش -على اختلاف أنواعه- بقرة،  وهكذا كل ما يشبه شيئا من النعم، ففيه مثله، فإن لم يشبه شيئا ففيه قيمته،  كما هو القاعدة في المتلفات، وذلك الهدي لا بد أن يكون ( هَدْيًا بَالِغَ  الْكَعْبَةِ ) أي: يذبح في الحرم.* 
* ( أَوْ كَفَّارَةٌ طَعَامُ مَسَاكِينَ ) أي: كفارة ذلك الجزاء طعام مساكين، أي: يجعل مقابلة المثل من النعم، طعام يطعم المساكين.* 

*قال كثير من العلماء: يقوم الجزاء، فيشترى بقيمته طعام، فيطعم كل مسكين  مُدَّ بُرٍّ أو نصفَ صاع من غيره. ( أَوْ عَدْلُ ذَلِكَ ) الطعام (  صِيَامًا ) أي: يصوم عن إطعام كل مسكين يوما. ( لِيَذُوقَ ) بإيجاب الجزاء  المذكور عليه ( وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِ ) ( وَمَنْ عَادَ ) بعد ذلك (  فَيَنْتَقِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْهُ وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ ) وإنما نص  الله على المتعمد لقتل الصيد، مع أن الجزاء يلزم المتعمد والمخطئ، كما هو  القاعدة الشرعية -أن المتلف للنفوس والأموال المحترمة، فإنه يضمنها على أي  حال كان، إذا كان إتلافه بغير حق، لأن الله رتب عليه الجزاء والعقوبة  والانتقام، وهذا للمتعمد. وأما المخطئ فليس عليه عقوبة، إنما عليه الجزاء،  [هذا جواب الجمهور من هذا القيد الذي ذكره الله. وطائفة من أهل العلم يرون  تخصيص الجزاء بالمتعمد وهو ظاهر الآية. والفرق بين هذا وبين التضمين في  الخطأ في النفوس والأموال في هذا الموضع الحق فيه لله، فكما لا إثم لا جزاء  لإتلافه نفوس الآدميين وأموالهم]  . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (124)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(96 الى الأية(103)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**   أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ  وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ وَحُرِّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ  حُرُمًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ     (96)   .* 

*ولما كان الصيد يشمل الصيد البري والبحري، استثنى تعالى الصيد البحري  فقال: ( أُحِلَّ لَكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَحْرِ وَطَعَامُهُ ) أي: أحل لكم -في  حال إحرامكم- صيد البحر، وهو الحي من حيواناته، وطعامه، وهو الميت منها،  فدل ذلك على حل ميتة البحر. ( مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِلسَّيَّارَة  ِ ) أي:  الفائدة في إباحته   < 1-245 >    لكم أنه لأجل انتفاعكم وانتفاع رفقتكم الذين يسيرون معكم. ( وَحُرِّمَ  عَلَيْكُمْ صَيْدُ الْبَرِّ مَا دُمْتُمْ حُرُمًا ) ويؤخذ من لفظ "الصيد"  أنه لا بد أن يكون وحشيا، لأن الإنسي ليس بصيد. ومأكولا فإن غير المأكول لا  يصاد ولا يطلق عليه اسم الصيد. ( وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ  تُحْشَرُونَ ) أي: اتقوه بفعل ما أمر به، وترك ما نهى عنه، واستعينوا على  تقواه بعلمكم أنكم إليه تحشرون. فيجازيكم، هل قمتم بتقواه فيثيبكم الثواب  الجزيل، أم لم تقوموا بها فيعاقبكم؟.* 

*    جَعَلَ اللَّهُ الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا لِلنَّاسِ  وَالشَّهْرَ الْحَرَامَ وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا  أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ وَأَنَّ  اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ     (97)    اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (98)    مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلا الْبَلاغُ وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ     (99)   .  * *يخبر تعالى أنه جعل ( الْكَعْبَةَ الْبَيْتَ الْحَرَامَ قِيَامًا  لِلنَّاسِ ) يقوم بالقيام بتعظيمه دينُهم ودنياهم، فبذلك يتم إسلامهم، وبه  تحط أوزارهم، وتحصل لهم - بقصده - العطايا الجزيلة، والإحسان الكثير،  وبسببه تنفق الأموال، وتتقحم  - من أجله - الأهوال.* 
*ويجتمع فيه من كل فج عميق جميع أجناس المسلمين، فيتعارفون ويستعين  بعضهم ببعض، ويتشاورون على المصالح العامة، وتنعقد بينهم الروابط في  مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية.* 
*قال تعالى:       لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ  مَعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الأَنْعَامِ       ومن أجل كون البيت قياما للناس قال من قال من العلماء: إن حج بيت الله فرض  كفاية في كل سنة. فلو ترك الناس حجه لأثم كل قادر، بل لو ترك الناس حجه  لزال ما به قوامهم، وقامت القيامة.* 
*وقوله: ( وَالْهَدْيَ وَالْقَلائِدَ ) أي: وكذلك جعل الهدي والقلائد  -التي هي أشرف أنواع الهدي- ( قياما للناس) ينتفعون بهما ويثابون عليهما. (  ذَلِكَ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا  فِي الأرْضِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ) فمن علمه أن جعل لكم  هذا البيت الحرام، لما يعلمه من مصالحكم الدينية والدنيوية.* 
* ( اعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) أي: ليكن هذان العلمان موجودين في قلوبكم على وجه الجزم  واليقين، تعلمون أنه شديد العقاب العاجل والآجل على من عصاه، وأنه غفور  رحيم لمن تاب إليه وأطاعه.فيثمر لكم هذا العلمُ الخوفَ من عقابه، والرجاءَ  لمغفرته وثوابه، وتعملون على ما يقتضيه الخوف والرجاء.* 
*ثم قال تعالى: ( مَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلا الْبَلاغُ ) وقد بلَّغ كما  أُمِر، وقام بوظيفته، وما سـوى ذلك فليـس لـه مـن الأمـر شـيء. ( وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ ) فيجازيكم بما يعلمه تعالى  منكم.* 

*   قُلْ لا يَسْتَوِي الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ  الْخَبِيثِ فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الأَلْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تُفْلِحُونَ     (100)   .* 

*أي: ( قُلْ ) للناس محذرا عن الشر ومرغبا في الخير: ( لا يَسْتَوِي  الْخَبِيثُ وَالطَّيِّبُ ) من كل شيء، فلا يستوي الإيمان والكفر، ولا  الطاعة والمعصية، ولا أهل الجنة وأهل النار، ولا الأعمال الخبيثة والأعمال  الطيبة، ولا المال الحرام بالمال الحلال.* 
* ( وَلَوْ أَعْجَبَكَ كَثْرَةُ الْخَبِيثِ ) فإنه لا ينفع صاحبه شيئا، بل يضره في دينه ودنياه.* 
* ( فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَا أُولِي الألْبَابِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ )  فأمر أُولي الألباب، أي: أهل العقول الوافية، والآراء الكاملة، فإن الله  تعالى يوجه إليهم الخطاب. وهم الذين يؤبه لهم، ويرجى أن يكون فيهم خير.* 
*ثم أخبر أن الفلاح متوقف على التقوى التي هي موافقة الله في أمره  ونهيه، فمن اتقاه أفلح كل الفلاح، ومن ترك تقواه حصل له الخسران وفاتته  الأرباح.* 

*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَسْأَلُوا عَنْ أَشْيَاءَ إِنْ تُبْدَ  لَكُمْ تَسُؤْكُمْ وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنَزَّلُ الْقُرْآنُ  تُبْدَ لَكُمْ عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ     (101)    قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ ثُمَّ أَصْبَحُوا بِهَا كَافِرِينَ     (102)   .* 

*ينهى عباده المؤمنين عن سؤال الأشياء التي إذا بينت لهم ساءتهم  وأحزنتهم، وذلك كسؤال بعض المسلمين لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن  آبائهم، وعن حالهم في الجنة أو النار، فهذا ربما أنه لو بين للسائل لم يكن  له فيه خير، وكسؤالهم للأمور غير الواقعة.* 
*وكالسؤال الذي يترتب عليه تشديدات في الشرع ربما أحرجت الأمة، وكالسؤال  عما لا يعني، فهذه الأسئلة، وما أشبهها هي المنهي عنها، وأما السؤال الذي  لا يترتب عليه شيء   < 1-246 >   من ذلك فهذا  مأمور به، كما قال تعالى:      فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَ      .* 
* ( وَإِنْ تَسْأَلُوا عَنْهَا حِينَ يُنزلُ الْقُرْآنُ تُبْدَ لَكُمْ )  أي: وإذا وافق سؤالكم محله فسألتم عنها حين ينزل عليكم القرآن، فتسألون عن  آية أشكلت، أو حكم خفي وجهه عليكم، في وقت يمكن فيه نزول الوحي من السماء،  تبد لكم، أي: تبين لكم وتظهر، وإلا فاسكتوا عمّا سكت الله عنه.* 
* ( عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْهَا ) أي: سكت معافيا لعباده منها، فكل ما سكت  الله عنه فهو مما أباحه وعفا عنه. ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ حَلِيمٌ ) أي: لم  يزل بالمغفرة موصوفا، وبالحلم والإحسان معروفا، فتعرضوا لمغفرته وإحسانه،  واطلبوه من رحمته ورضوانه.* 
*وهذه المسائل التي نهيتم عنها ( قَدْ سَأَلَهَا قَوْمٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ  ) أي: جنسها وشبهها، سؤال تعنت لا استرشاد. فلما بينت لهم وجاءتهم (  أَصْبَحُوا بِهَا كَافِرِينَ ) كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث  الصحيح: "ما نهيتكم عنه فاجتنبوه، وما أمرتكم به فأتوا منه ما استطعتم،  فإنما أهلك من كان قبلكم كثرة مسائلهم، واختلافهم على أنبيائهم".* 

*   مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَحِيرَةٍ وَلا سَائِبَةٍ وَلا وَصِيلَةٍ وَلا  حَامٍ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ  وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا يَعْقِلُونَ     (103)   . * 

*هذا ذم للمشركين الذين شرعوا في الدين ما لم يأذن به الله، وحرموا  ما أحله الله، فجعلوا بآرائهم الفاسدة شيئا من مواشيهم محرما، على حسب  اصطلاحاتهم التي عارضت ما أنزل الله فقال: ( مَا جَعَلَ اللَّهُ مِنْ  بَحِيرَةٍ ) وهي: ناقة يشقون أذنها، ثم يحرمون ركوبها ويرونها محترمة.* 
* ( وَلا سَائِبَةٍ ) وهي: ناقة، أو بقرة، أو شاة، إذا بلغت شيئا  اصطلحوا عليه، سيبوها فلا تركب ولا يحمل عليها ولا تؤكل، وبعضهم ينذر شيئا  من ماله يجعله سائبة.* 

* ( وَلا حَامٍ ) أي: جمل يحمى ظهره عن الركوب والحمل، إذا وصل إلى حالة معروفة بينهم. 
*
*فكل هذه مما جعلها المشركون محرمة بغير دليل ولا برهان. وإنما ذلك  افتراء على الله، وصادرة من جهلهم وعدم عقلهم، ولهذا قال: ( وَلَكِنَّ  الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لا  يَعْقِلُونَ ) فلا نقل فيها ولا عقل، ومع هذا فقد أعجبوا بآرائهم التي  بنيت على الجهالة والظلم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (125)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(104 الى الأية(108)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**  وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى  الرَّسُولِ قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا أَوَلَوْ  كَانَ آبَاؤُهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا وَلا يَهْتَدُونَ     (104)   .* 

*فإذا دعوا ( إِلَى مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ وَإِلَى الرَّسُولِ ) أعرضوا فلم  يقبلوا، و ( قَالُوا حَسْبُنَا مَا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا ) من  الدين، ولو كان غير سديد، ولا دينًا ينجي من عذاب الله.* 
*ولو كان في آبائهم كفاية ومعرفة ودراية لهان الأمر. ولكن آباءهم لا  يعقلون شيئا، أي: ليس عندهم من المعقول شيء، ولا من العلم والهدى شيء. فتبا  لمن قلد من لا علم عنده صحيح، ولا عقل رجيح، وترك اتباع ما أنزل الله،  واتباع رسله الذي يملأ القلوب علما وإيمانا, وهدى, وإيقانا.* 
*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ لا يَضُرُّكُمْ  مَنْ ضَلَّ إِذَا اهْتَدَيْتُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا  فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ     (105)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْفُسَكُمْ  ) أي: اجتهدوا في إصلاحها وكمالها وإلزامها سلوك الصراط المستقيم، فإنكم  إذا صلحتم لا يضركم من ضل عن الصراط المستقيم، ولم يهتد إلى الدين القويم،  وإنما يضر نفسه.* 
* ولا يدل هذا على أن الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن  المنكر، لا يضر العبدَ تركُهما وإهمالُهما، فإنه لا يتم هداه, إلا بالإتيان  بما يجب عليه من الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر.* 
*نعم، إذا كان عاجزا عن إنكار المنكر بيده ولسانه وأنكره بقلبه، فإنه لا يضره ضلال غيره.* 
*وقوله: ( إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا ) أي: مآلكم يوم  القيامة، واجتماعكم بين يدي الله تعالى. ( فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ ) من خير وشر.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا شَهَادَةُ بَيْنِكُمْ إِذَا حَضَرَ  أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ حِينَ الْوَصِيَّةِ اثْنَانِ ذَوَا عَدْلٍ مِنْكُمْ  أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ تَحْبِسُونَهُمَ  ا مِنْ بَعْدِ  الصَّلاةِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ لا نَشْتَرِي بِهِ  ثَمَنًا وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَلا نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ إِنَّا  إِذًا لَمِنَ الآثِمِينَ     (106)    فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا اسْتَحَقَّا إِثْمًا فَآخَرَانِ  يَقُومَانِ مَقَامَهُمَا مِنَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَحَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ  الأَوْلَيَانِ فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ لَشَهَادَتُنَا أَحَقُّ مِنْ  شَهَادَتِهِمَا وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ     (107)    ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى أَنْ يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا أَوْ  يَخَافُوا أَنْ تُرَدَّ أَيْمَانٌ بَعْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَاسْمَعُوا وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ     (108)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى خبرا متضمنا للأمر بإشهاد اثنين على الوصية، إذا حضر الإنسان مقدماتُ الموت وعلائمه. فينبغي له أن   < 1-247 >   يكتب وصيته، ويشهد عليها اثنين ذوي عدل ممن تعتبر شهادتهما.* 
* ( أَوْ آخَرَانِ مِنْ غَيْرِكُمْ ) أي: من غير أهل دينكم، من اليهود  أو النصارى أو غيرهم، وذلك عند الحاجة والضرورة وعدم غيرهما من المسلمين.* 
* ( إِنْ أَنْتُمْ ضَرَبْتُمْ فِي الأرْضِ ) أي: سافرتم فيها (  فَأَصَابَتْكُمْ مُصِيبَةُ الْمَوْتِ ) أي: فأشهدوهما، ولم يأمر بشهادتهما  إلا لأن قولهما في تلك الحال مقبول، ويؤكد عليهما، بأن يحبسا ( مِنْ بَعْدِ  الصَّلاةِ ) التي يعظمونها.* 
* ( فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ ) أنهما صدقا، وما غيرا ولا بدلا هذا (  إِنِ ارْتَبْتُمْ ) في شهادتهما، فإن صدقتموهما، فلا حاجة إلى القسم بذلك.* 
*ويقولان: ( لا نَشْتَرِي بِهِ ) أي: بأيماننا ( ثَمَنًا ) بأن نكذب  فيها، لأجل عرض من الدنيا. ( وَلَوْ كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى ) فلا نراعيه لأجل  قربه منا ( وَلا نَكْتُمُ شَهَادَةَ اللَّهِ ) بل نؤديها على ما سمعناها (  إِنَّا إِذًا ) أي: إن كتمناها ( لَمِنَ الآثِمِينَ ) .* 
* ( فَإِنْ عُثِرَ عَلَى أَنَّهُمَا ) أي: الشاهدين ( اسْتَحَقَّا  إِثْمًا ) بأن وجد من القرائن ما يدل على كذبهما وأنهما خانا ( فآخران  يقومان مقامهما من الذين استحق عليهم الأوليان ) .* 
*أي: فليقم رجلان من أولياء الميت، وليكونا من أقرب الأولياء إليه. (  فَيُقْسِمَانِ بِاللَّهِ لَشَهَادَتُنَا أَحَقُّ مِنْ شَهَادَتِهِمَا ) أي:  أنهما كذبا، وغيرا وخانا. ( وَمَا اعْتَدَيْنَا إِنَّا إِذًا لَمِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي: إن ظلمنا واعتدينا، وشهدنا بغير الحق.* 
*قال الله تعالى في بيان حكمة تلك الشهادة وتأكيدها، وردها على أولياء  الميت حين تظهر من الشاهدين الخيانة: ( ذَلِكَ أَدْنَى ) أي: أقرب ( أَنْ  يَأْتُوا بِالشَّهَادَةِ عَلَى وَجْهِهَا ) حين تؤكد عليهما تلك التأكيدات.  ( أَوْ يَخَافُوا أَنْ تُرَدَّ أَيْمَانٌ بَعْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ ) أي: أن  لا تقبل أيمانهم، ثم ترد على أولياء الميت.* 
* ( وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ ) أي: الذين وصْفُهم الفسق، فلا يريدون الهدى والقصد إلى الصراط المستقيم.* 
*وحاصل هذا، أن الميت - إذا حضره الموت في سفر ونحوه، مما هو مظنة قلة الشهود المعتبرين- أنه ينبغي أن يوصي شاهدين مسلمين عدلين.* 
*فإن لم يجد إلا شاهدين كافرين، جاز أن يوصي إليهما، ولكن لأجل كفرهما فإن الأولياء إذا ارتابوا بهما فإنهم يحلفونهما  بعد الصلاة، أنهما ما خانا، ولا كذبا، ولا غيرا، ولا بدلا فيبرآن بذلك من حق يتوجه إليهما.* 
*فإن لم يصدقوهما ووجدوا قرينة تدل على كذب الشاهدين، فإن شاء أولياء  الميت، فليقم منهم اثنان، فيقسمان بالله: لشهادتهما أحق من شهادة الشاهدين  الأولين، وأنهما خانا وكذبا، فيستحقون منهما ما يدعون.* 
*وهذه الآيات الكريمة نزلت في قصة "تميم الداري" و "عدي بن بداء" المشهورة حين أوصى لهما العدوي، والله أعلم.* 
*ويستدل بالآيات الكريمات على عدة أحكام:* 
*منها: أن الوصية مشروعة، وأنه ينبغي لمن حضره الموت أن يوصي.* 
*ومنها: أنها معتبرة، ولو كان الإنسان وصل إلى مقدمات الموت وعلاماته، ما دام عقله ثابتا.* 
*ومنها: أن شهادة الوصية لا بد فيها من اثنين عدلين.* 
*ومنها: أن شهادة الكافرين في هذه الوصية ونحوها مقبولة لوجود الضرورة،  وهذا مذهب الإمام أحمد. وزعم كثير من أهل العلم: أن هذا الحكم منسوخ، وهذه  دعوى لا دليل عليها.* 
*ومنها: أنه ربما استفيد من تلميح الحكم ومعناه، أن شهادة الكفار -عند  عدم غيرهم، حتى في غير هذه المسألة- مقبولة، كما ذهب إلى ذلك شيخ الإسلام  ابن تيمية.* 
*ومنها: جواز سفر المسلم مع الكافر إذا لم يكن محذور.* 
*ومنها: جواز السفر للتجارة.* 
*ومنها: أن الشاهدين -إذا ارتيب منهما، ولم تبد قرينة تدل على خيانتهما،  وأراد الأولياء- أن يؤكدوا عليهم اليمين، ويحبسوهما من بعد الصلاة،  فيقسمان بصفة ما ذكر الله تعالى.* 
*ومنها: أنه إذا لم تحصل تهمة ولا ريب لم يكن حاجة إلى حبسهما، وتأكيد اليمين عليهما.* 

*ومنها: تعظيم أمر الشهادة حيث أضافها تعالى إلى نفسه، وأنه يجب الاعتناء بها والقيام بها بالقسط.* 
*ومنها: أنه يجوز امتحان الشاهدين عند الريبة منهما، وتفريقهما لينظر عن شهادتهما.* 
*ومنها: أنه إذا وجدت القرائن الدالة على كذب الوصيين في هذه المسألة -  قام اثنان من أولياء الميت فأقسما بالله: أن أيماننا أصدق من أيمانهما،  ولقد خانا وكذبا.* 
*ثم يدفع إليهما ما ادعياه، فتكون   < 1-248 >   القرينة -مع أيمانهما- قائمة مقام البينة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (126)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(109 الى الأية(120)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**  يَوْمَ يَجْمَعُ اللَّهُ الرُّسُلَ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ قَالُوا لا عِلْمَ لَنَا إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ     (109)    إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي عَلَيْكَ  وَعَلَى وَالِدَتِكَ إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ تُكَلِّمُ  النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلا وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ  وَالْحِكْمَةَ وَالتَّوْرَاةَ وَالإِنْجِيلَ وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ  كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ بِإِذْنِي فَتَنْفُخُ فِيهَا فَتَكُونُ طَيْرًا  بِإِذْنِي وَتُبْرِئُ الأَكْمَهَ وَالأَبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ  الْمَوْتَى بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ عَنْكَ إِذْ  جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ إِنْ  هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ     (110)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن يوم القيامة وما فيه من الأهوال العظام، وأن الله يجمع  به جميع الرسل فيسألهم: ( مَاذَا أُجِبْتُمْ ) أي: ماذا أجابتكم به أممكم.* 
*فـ ( قَالُوا لا عِلْمَ لَنَا ) وإنما العلم لك يا ربنا، فأنت أعلم  منا. ( إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ ) أي: تعلم الأمور الغائبة  والحاضرة.* 
* ( إِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ اذْكُرْ نِعْمَتِي  عَلَيْكَ وَعَلى وَالِدَتِكَ ) أي: اذكرها بقلبك ولسانك، وقم بواجبها شكرا  لربك، حيث أنعم عليك نعما ما أنعم بها على غيرك.* 
* ( إِذْ أَيَّدْتُكَ بِرُوحِ الْقُدُسِ ) أي: إذ قويتك بالروح والوحي،  الذي طهرك وزكاك، وصار لك قوة على القيام بأمر الله والدعوة إلى سبيله.  وقيل: إن المراد "بروح القدس" جبريل عليه السلام، وأن الله أعانه به  وبملازمته له، وتثبيته في المواطن المشقة.* 
* ( تُكَلِّمُ النَّاسَ فِي الْمَهْدِ وَكَهْلا ) المراد بالتكليم هنا،  غير التكليم المعهود الذي هو مجرد الكلام، وإنما المراد بذلك التكليم الذي  ينتفع به المتكلم والمخاطب، وهو الدعوة إلى الله.* 
*ولعيسى عليه السلام من ذلك، ما لإخوانه من أولي العزم من المرسلين، من  التكليم في حال الكهولة، بالرسالة والدعوة إلى الخير، والنهي عن الشر،  وامتاز عنهم بأنه كلم الناس في المهد، فقال: (     إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا  *    وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ   وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا        ) الآيات * 
* ( وَإِذْ عَلَّمْتُكَ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحِكْمَةَ ) فالكتاب يشمل الكتب  السابقة وخصوصا التوراة فإنه من أعلم أنبياء بني إسرائيل -بعد موسى- بها  ويشمل الإنجيل الذي أنزله الله عليه* 
*والحكمة هي معرفة أسرار الشرع وفوائده وحكمه وحسن الدعوة والتعليم ومراعاة ما ينبغي على الوجه الذي ينبغي* 
* ( وَإِذْ تَخْلُقُ مِنَ الطِّينِ كَهَيْئَةِ الطَّيْرِ ) أي طيرا  مصورا لا روح فيه فتنفخ فيه فيكون طيرا بإذن الله (وتبرئ الأكمه) الذي لا  بصر له ولا عين ( وَالأبْرَصَ بِإِذْنِي وَإِذْ تُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى  بِإِذْنِي ) فهذه آيات بيِّنَات ومعجزات باهرات يعجز عنها الأطباء وغيرهم  أيد الله بها عيسى وقوى بها دعوته ( وَإِذْ كَفَفْتُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  عَنْكَ إِذْ جِئْتَهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  مِنْهُمْ ) لما جاءهم الحق مؤيدا بالبينات الموجبة للإيمان به ( إِنْ هَذَا  إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ) وهموا بعيسى أن يقتلوه وسعوا في ذلك فكفَّ الله  أيديهم عنه وحفظه منهم وعصمه* 
*فهذه مِنَنٌ امتَنَّ الله بها على عبده ورسوله عيسى ابن مريم ودعاه إلى  شكرها والقيام بها فقام بها عليه السلام أتم القيام وصبر كما صبر إخوانه  من أولي العزم. * 
*    وَإِذْ أَوْحَيْتُ إِلَى الْحَوَارِيِّين  َ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِي وَبِرَسُولِي قَالُوا آمَنَّا     (111-120)   إلى آخر الآيات  .* 

*    أي: واذكر نعمتي عليك إذ يسرت لك أتباعا وأعوانا. فأوحيت إلى الحواريين  أي: ألهمتهم، وأوزعت قلوبهم الإيمان بي وبرسولي، أو أوحيت إليهم على لسانك،  أي: أمرتهم بالوحي الذي جاءك من عند الله، فأجابوا لذلك وانقادوا، وقالوا:  (آمنا بالله واشهد بأننا مسلمون) ، فجمعوا بين الإسلام الظاهر، والانقياد  بالأعمال الصالحة، والإيمان الباطن المخرج لصاحبه من النفاق ومن ضعف  الإيمان.* 
*والحواريون هم: الأنصار، كما قال تعالى كما قال عيسى ابن مريم  للحواريين: (     مَنْ أَنْصَارِي إِلَى اللَّهِ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنْصَارُ اللَّهِ    ) . 
*
* (إِذْ قَالَ الْحَوَارِيُّون  َ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ هَلْ يَسْتَطِيعُ  رَبُّكَ أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ    ) أي: مائدة فيها طعام، وهذا ليس منهم عن شك في قدرة الله، واستطاعته على ذلك. وإنما ذلك من باب العرض والأدب منهم.* 
*ولما كان سؤال آيات الاقتراح منافيا للانقياد للحق، وكان هذا الكلام  الصادر من الحواريين ربما أوهم ذلك، وعظهم عيسى عليه السلام فقال:   < 1-249 >        اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ      فإن المؤمن يحمله ما معه من الإيمان على ملازمة التقوى، وأن ينقاد لأمر  الله، ولا يطلب من آيات الاقتراح التي لا يدري ما يكون بعدها شيئا.* 
*فأخبر الحواريون أنهم ليس مقصودهم هذا المعنى، وإنما لهم مقاصد صالحة، ولأجل الحاجة إلى ذلك فـ      قَالُوا نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَأْكُلَ مِنْهَا     وهذا دليل على أنهم محتاجون لها،      وَتَطْمَئِنَّ قُلُوبُنَا     بالإيمان حين نرى الآيات العيانية، فيكون  الإيمان عين اليقين، كما كان قبل ذلك علم اليقين. كما سأل الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام ربه أن يريه كيف يحيي الموتى      قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي     فالعبد محتاج إلى زيادة العلم واليقين والإيمان كل وقت، ولهذا قال:      وَنَعْلَمَ أَنْ قَدْ صَدَقْتَنَا     أي: نعلم صدق ما جئت به، أنه حق وصدق،      وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ      فتكون مصلحة لمن بعدنا، نشهدها لك، فتقوم الحجة، ويحصل زيادة البرهان بذلك. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (127)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(109 الى الأية(120)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي


تفسير سورة المائدة 
وهي مدنية

**فلما سمع عيسى عليه الصلاة والسلام ذلك، وعلم مقصودهم، أجابهم إلى طلبهم في ذلك، فقال:       اللَّهُمَّ رَبَّنَا أَنْزِلْ عَلَيْنَا مَائِدَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ تَكُونُ لَنَا عِيدًا لأَوَّلِنَا وَآخِرِنَا وَآيَةً مِنْكَ       أي: يكون وقت نزولها عيدا وموسما، يتذكر به هذه الآية العظيمة، فتحفظ ولا تنسى على مرور الأوقات وتكرر السنين.* 
*كما جعل الله تعالى أعياد المسلمين ومناسكهم مذكرا لآياته، ومنبها على سنن المرسلين وطرقهم القويمة، وفضله وإحسانه عليهم.      وَارْزُقْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ      أي: اجعلها لنا رزقا، فسأل عيسى عليه السلام نزولها وأن تكون لهاتين  المصلحتين، مصلحة الدين بأن تكون آية باقية، ومصلحة الدنيا، وهي أن تكون  رزقا.* 

* (قَالَ اللَّهُ إِنِّي مُنَزِّلُهَا عَلَيْكُمْ فَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بَعْدُ  مِنْكُمْ فَإِنِّي أُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا لا أُعَذِّبُهُ أَحَدًا مِنَ  الْعَالَمِينَ    )  لأنه شاهد الآية الباهرة وكفر عنادا وظلما، فاستحق العذاب الأليم والعقاب  الشديد. واعلم أن الله تعالى وعد أنه سينزلها، وتوعدهم -إن كفروا- بهذا  الوعيد، ولم يذكر أنه أنزلها، فيحتمل أنه لم ينزلها بسبب أنهم لم يختاروا  ذلك، ويدل على ذلك، أنه لم يذكر في الإنجيل الذي بأيدي النصارى، ولا له  وجود. ويحتمل أنها نزلت كما وعد الله، والله لا يخلف الميعاد، ويكون عدم  ذكرها في الأناجيل التي بأيديهم من الحظ الذي ذكروا به فنسوه.* 
*أو أنه لم يذكر في الإنجيل أصلا وإنما ذلك كان متوارثا بينهم، ينقله  الخلف عن السلف، فاكتفى الله بذلك عن ذكره في الإنجيل، ويدل على هذا المعنى  قوله: (     وَنَكُونَ عَلَيْهَا مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ    ) والله أعلم بحقيقة الحال.* 
* (وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ    ) وهذا توبيخ للنصارى الذين قالوا: (     إِنَّ اللَّهَ ثَالِثُ ثَلاثَةٍ     ) ، فيقول الله هذا الكلام لعيسى. فيتبرأ عيسى ويقول: (     سُبْحَانَكَ    ) عن هذا الكلام القبيح، وعمّا لا يليق بك.* 
* (مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ    )  أي: ما ينبغي لي، ولا يليق أن أقول شيئا ليس من أوصافي ولا من حقوقي، فإنه  ليس أحد من المخلوقين، لا الملائكة المقربون ولا الأنبياء المرسلون ولا  غيرهم له حق ولا استحقاق لمقام الإلهية وإنما الجميع عباد، مدبرون، وخلق  مسخرون، وفقراء عاجزون (     إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ    ) فأنت أعلم بما صدر مني و (     إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ    )  وهذا من كمال أدب المسيح عليه الصلاة والسلام في خطابه لربه، فلم يقل عليه  السلام: "لم أقل شيئا من ذلك" وإنما أخبر بكلام ينفي عن نفسه أن يقول كل  مقالة تنافي منصبه الشريف، وأن هذا من الأمور المحالة، ونزه ربه عن ذلك أتم  تنزيه، ورد العلم إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة.* 
*ثم صرح بذكر ما أمر به بني إسرائيل، فقال: (     مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ    ) فأنا عبد متبع لأمرك، لا متجرئ على عظمتك، (     أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ    )  أي: ما أمرتهم إلا بعبادة الله وحده وإخلاص الدين له، المتضمن للنهي عن  اتخاذي وأمي إلهين من دون الله، وبيان أني عبد مربوب، فكما أنه ربكم فهو  ربي.* 
* (وَكُنْتُ عَلَيْهِمْ شَهِيدًا مَا دُمْتُ فِيهِمْ    ) أشهد على من قام بهذا الأمر، ممن لم يقم به. (     فَلَمَّا تَوَفَّيْتَنِي كُنْتَ أَنْتَ الرَّقِيبَ عَلَيْهِمْ    ) أي: المطلع على سرائرهم وضمائرهم. (     وَأَنْتَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ    )  علما وسمعا وبصرا، فعلمك قد أحاط بالمعلومات، وسمعك بالمسموعات، وبصرك  بالمبصرات، فأنت الذي تجازي عبادك بما تعلمه فيهم من خير وشر.* 
*   < 1-250 >  * 
*      إِنْ تُعَذِّبْهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ عِبَادُكَ     وأنت أرحم بهم من أنفسهم وأعلم بأحوالهم، فلولا أنهم عباد متمردون لم تعذبهم.      وَإِنْ تَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ فَإِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ     أي: فمغفرتك صادرة عن تمام عزة وقدرة، لا كمن يغفر ويعفو عن عجز وعدم قدرة.* 
*الحكيم حيث كان من مقتضى حكمتك أن تغفر لمن أتى بأسباب المغفرة.* 
*      قَالَ اللَّهُ     مبينا لحال عباده يوم القيامة، ومَن الفائز منهم ومَن الهالك، ومَن الشقي ومَن السعيد،      هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنْفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ      والصادقون هم الذين استقامت أعمالهم وأقوالهم ونياتهم على الصراط المستقيم  والهدْي القويم، فيوم القيامة يجدون ثمرة ذلك الصدق، إذا أحلهم الله في  مقعد صدق عند مليك مقتدر، ولهذا قال:       لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  أَبَدًا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ  الْعَظِيمُ     والكاذبون بضدهم، سيجدون ضرر كذبهم وافترائهم، وثمرة أعمالهم الفاسدة.* 
*      لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ     لأنه الخالق لهما والمدبر لذلك بحكمه القدري، وحكمه الشرعي، وحكمه الجزائي، ولهذا قال:      وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ      فلا يعجزه شيء، بل جميع الأشياء منقادة لمشيئته، ومسخرة بأمره.* 

*تم تفسير سورة المائدة بفضل من الله وإحسان، والحمد لله رب العالمين. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (128)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المائدة 
من الأية(1 الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
**تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية* * بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ     الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ وَجَعَلَ  الظُّلُمَاتِ وَالنُّورَ ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ     (1)    هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلا وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ     (2)   .* 

*هذا إخبار عن حمده والثناء عليه بصفات الكمال، ونعوت العظمة والجلال  عموما، وعلى هذه المذكورات خصوصا. فحمد نفسه على خلقه السماوات والأرض،  الدالة على كمال قدرته، وسعة علمه ورحمته، وعموم حكمته،وانفراده بالخلق  والتدبير، وعلى جعله الظلمات والنور، وذلك شامل للحسي من ذلك، كالليل  والنهار، والشمس والقمر. والمعنوي، كظلمات الجهل، والشك، والشرك، والمعصية،  والغفلة، ونور العلم والإيمان، واليقين، والطاعة، وهذا كله، يدل دلالة  قاطعة أنه تعالى هو المستحق للعبادة، وإخلاص الدين له، ومع هذا الدليل  ووضوح البرهان ( ثُمَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ ) أي  يعدلون به سواه، يسوونهم به في العبادة والتعظيم، مع أنهم لم يساووا الله  في شيء من الكمال، وهم فقراء عاجزون ناقصون من كل وجه.* 
* ( هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ طِينٍ ) وذلك بخلق مادتكم وأبيكم آدم  عليه السلام. ( ثُمَّ قَضَى أَجَلا ) أي: ضرب لمدة إقامتكم في هذه الدار  أجلا تتمتعون به وتمتحنون، وتبتلون بما يرسل إليكم به رسله.      لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا      ويعمركم ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر. ( وَأَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى عِنْدَهُ ) وهي: الدار  الآخرة، التي ينتقل العباد إليها من هذه الدار، فيجازيهم بأعمالهم من خير  وشر.* 
* ( ثُمَّ ) مع هذا البيان التام وقطع الحجة ( أَنْتُمْ تَمْتَرُونَ ) أي: تشكون في وعد اللهو ووعيده، ووقوع الجزاء يوم القيامة.* 
*وذكر الله الظلمات بالجمع، لكثرة موادها وتنوع طرقها. ووحد النور لكون  الصراط الموصلة إلى الله واحدة لا تعدد فيها، وهي: الصراط المتضمنة للعلم  بالحق والعمل به، كما قال تعالى:      وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ      .* 

*    وَهُوَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَفِي الأَرْضِ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّكُمْ وَجَهْرَكُمْ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُونَ     (3)   .  * *أي: وهو المألوه المعبود في السماوات وفي الأرض، فأهل السماء والأرض  متعبدون لربهم، خاضعون لعظمته، مستكينون لعزه وجلاله، الملائكة المقربون،  والأنبياء والمرسلون، والصديقون، والشهداء والصالحون.* 
*وهو تعالى يعلم سركم وجهركم ويعلم ما تكسبون، فاحذروا معاصيه وارغبوا  في الأعمال التي تقربكم منه، وتدنيكم من رحمته، واحذروا من كل عمل يبعدكم  منه ومن رحمته.* 
*    وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ إِلا كَانُوا عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِينَ     (4)    فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوا بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِيهِمْ أَنْبَاءُ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ     (5)    أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ  مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ مَا لَمْ نُمَكِّنْ لَكُمْ وَأَرْسَلْنَا  السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِدْرَارًا وَجَعَلْنَا الأَنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَنْشَأْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ  قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ     (6)   . * *هذا  إخبار منه تعالى عن إعراض المشركين، وشدة تكذيبهم وعداوتهم، وأنهم لا تنفع  فيهم الآيات حتى تحل بهم المثلات، فقال: ( وَمَا تَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ آيَةٍ  مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِم ) الدالة على الحق دلالة قاطعة، الداعية لهم إلى  اتباعه وقبوله ( إِلا كَانُوا عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِين ) لا يلقون لها بالا ولا  يصغون لها سمعا، قد انصرفت قلوبهم إلى غيرها، وولوها أدبارَهم.* 
* ( فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوا بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ ) والحق حقه أن يتبع،  ويشكر الله على تيسيره لهم، وإتيانهم به، فقابلوه بضد ما يجب مقابلته به  فاستحقوا العقاب الشديد. ( فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِيهِمْ أَنْبَاءُ مَا كَانُوا  بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ ) أي: فسوف يرون ما استهزؤوا به، أنه الحق والصدق،  ويبين الله للمكذبين كذبهم وافتراءهم، وكانوا يستهزؤون بالبعث والجنة  والنار، فإذا كان يوم القيامة قيل للمكذبين:      هَذِهِ النَّارُ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ      .* 
*   < 1-251 >   وقال تعالى:        وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لا يَبْعَثُ اللَّهُ مَنْ  يَمُوتُ بَلَى وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ  *  لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُ الَّذِي يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَاذِبِينَ       ثم أمرهم أن يعتبروا بالأمم السالفة فقال ( أَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَمْ  أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ ) أي كم تتابع إهلاكنا للأمم  المكذبين وأمهلناهم قبل ذلك الإهلاك بأن ( مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الأرْضِ مَا  لَمْ نُمَكِّنْ ) لهؤلاء من الأموال والبنين والرفاهية ( وَأَرْسَلْنَا  السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِدْرَارًا وَجَعَلْنَا الأنْهَارَ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهِمْ ) فينبت لهم بذلك ما شاء الله من زروع وثمار يتمتعون بها  ويتناولون منها ما يشتهون فلم يشكروا الله على نعمه بل أقبلوا على الشهوات  وألهتهم أنواع اللذات فجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فلم يصدقوها بل ردوها وكذبوها  فأهلكهم الله بذنوبهم وأنشأ ( مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ ).* 

*فهذه سنة الله ودأبه في الأمم السابقين واللاحقين فاعتبروا بمن قص الله عليكم نبأهم.* 

*   وَلَوْ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ  بِأَيْدِيهِمْ لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ     (7)    وَقَالُوا لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ وَلَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لا يُنْظَرُونَ     (8)   . * *هذا إخبار من الله لرسوله عن شدة عناد الكافرين، وأنه ليس تكذيبهم  لقصور فيما جئتهم به، ولا لجهل منهم بذلك، وإنما ذلك ظلم وبغي، لا حيلة لكم  فيه،فقال: ( وَلَوْ نزلْنَا عَلَيْكَ كِتَابًا فِي قِرْطَاسٍ فَلَمَسُوهُ  بِأَيْدِيهِمْ ) وتيقنوه ( لَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) ظلما وعلوا ( إِنْ  هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ) .* 
*فأي بينة أعظم من هذه البينة، وهذا قولهم الشنيع فيها، حيث كابروا المحسوس الذي لا يمكن مَن له أدنى مسكة مِن عقل دفعه؟* 
* ( وَقَالُوا ) أيضا تعنتا مبنيا على الجهل، وعدم العلم بالمعقول. (  لَوْلا أُنزلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ ) أي: هلا أنزل مع محمد ملك، يعاونه ويساعده  على ما هو عليه بزعمهم أنه بشر، وأن رسالة الله، لا تكون إلا على أيدي  الملائكة.* 
*قال الله في بيان رحمته ولطفه بعباده، حيث أرسل إليهم بشرا منهم يكون  الإيمان بما جاء به، عن علم وبصيرة، وغيب. ( وَلَوْ أَنزلْنَا مَلَكًا )  برسالتنا، لكان الإيمان لا يصدر عن معرفة بالحق، ولكان إيمانا بالشهادة،  الذي لا ينفع شيئا وحده، هذا إن آمنوا، والغالب أنهم لا يؤمنون بهذه  الحالة، فإذا لم يؤمنوا قضي الأمر بتعجيل الهلاك عليهم وعدم إنظارهم، لأن  هذه سنة الله، فيمن طلب الآيات المقترحة فلم يؤمن بها، فإرسال الرسول  البشري إليهم بالآيات البينات، التي يعلم الله أنها أصلح للعباد، وأرفق  بهم، مع إمهال الله للكافرين والمكذبين خير لهم وأنفع، فطلبُهم لإنزال  الملك شر لهم لو كانوا يعلمون، ومع ذلك، فالملك لو أنزل عليهم، وأرسل، لم  يطيقوا التلقي عنه، ولا احتملوا ذلك، ولا أطاقته قواهم الفانية. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (129)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية(9 الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**  وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلا وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ     (9)   . 
*
* ( وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلا ) لأن الحكمة لا  تقتضي سوى ذلك. ( وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ ) أي: ولكان  الأمر، مختلطا عليهم، وملبوسا وذلك بسبب ما لبسوه على أنفسهم، فإنهم بنوا  أمرهم على هذه القاعدة التي فيها اللبس، وبها عدم بيان الحق.* 

*فلما جاءهم الحق، بطرقه الصحيحة، وقواعده التي هي قواعده، لم يكن ذلك  هداية لهم، إذا اهتدى بذلك غيرهم، والذنب ذنبهم، حيث أغلقوا على أنفسهم باب  الهدى، وفتحوا أبواب الضلال. 
*
*    وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ     (10)    قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ ثُمَّ انْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ     (11)   .  * *يقول تعالى مسليا لرسوله ومصبرا، ومتهددا أعداءه ومتوعدا. ( وَلَقَدِ  اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ ) لما جاءوا أممهم بالبينات، كذبوهم  واستهزأوا بهم وبما جاءوا به. فأهلكهم الله بذلك الكفر والتكذيب، ووفى لهم  من العذاب أكمل نصيب. ( فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا  بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ ) فاحذروا -أيها المكذبون- أن تستمروا على تكذيبكم،  فيصيبكم ما أصابهم.* 
*فإن شككتم في ذلك، أو ارتبتم، فسيروا في الأرض، ثم انظروا، كيف كان  عاقبة المكذبين، فلن تجدوا إلا قوما مهلكين، وأمما في المثلات تالفين، قد  أوحشت منهم المنازل، وعدم من تلك الربوع كل متمتع بالسرور نازل، أبادهم  الملك الجبار، وكان بناؤهم عبرة لأولي الأبصار. وهذا السير المأمور به، سير  القلوب والأبدان، الذي يتولد منه الاعتبار. وأما مجرد النظر من غير  اعتبار، فإن ذلك لا يفيد شيئا. 
*
*    قُلْ لِمَنْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ قُلْ لِلَّهِ كَتَبَ عَلَى  نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا  رَيْبَ فِيهِ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (12)   .  * *يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم ( قُلْ ) لهؤلاء المشركين بالله،  مقررا لهم وملزما بالتوحيد: ( لِمَنْ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ )  أي: مَن الخالق لذلك، المالك له، المتصرف فيه؟* 
* ( قُلْ ) لهم: ( لِلَّهِ ) وهم مقرون بذلك لا ينكرونه، أفلا حين  اعترفوا بانفراد الله بالملك والتدبير، أن يعترفوا له بالإخلاص والتوحيد؟.* 
*وقوله ( كَتَبَ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ ) أي: العالم العلوي  والسفلي تحت ملكه وتدبيره، وهو تعالى قد بسط عليهم رحمته وإحسانه، وتغمدهم  برحمته وامتنانه، وكتب على نفسه كتابا أن رحمته تغلب غضبه، وأن العطاء أحب  إليه من المنع، وأن الله قد فتح لجميع العباد أبواب الرحمة، إن لم يغلقوا  عليهم أبوابها بذنوبهم، ودعاهم إليها، إن لم تمنعهم من طلبها معاصيهم  وعيوبهم، وقوله ( لَيَجْمَعَنَّكُ  مْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لا رَيْبَ  فِيهِ ) وهذا قسم منه،   < 1-252 >    وهو أصدق المخبرين، وقد أقام على ذلك من الحجج والبراهين، ما يجعله حق  اليقين، ولكن أبى الظالمون إلا جحودا، وأنكروا قدرة الله على بعث الخلائق،  فأوضعوا في معاصيه، وتجرءوا على الكفر به، فخسروا دنياهم وأخراهم، ولهذا  قال: ( الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) .* 
*    وَلَهُ مَا سَكَنَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ     (13)    قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَتَّخِذُ وَلِيًّا فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ  وَالأَرْضِ وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ وَلا يُطْعَمُ قُلْ إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ أَنْ  أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَسْلَمَ وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ     (14)    قُلْ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ     (15)    مَنْ يُصْرَفْ عَنْهُ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَقَدْ رَحِمَهُ وَذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْمُبِينُ     (16)    وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلا هُوَ وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (17)    وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ الْخَبِيرُ     (18)   . * *اعلم أن هذه السورة الكريمة، قد اشتملت على تقرير التوحيد، بكل دليل  عقلي ونقلي، بل كادت أن تكون كلها في شأن التوحيد ومجادلة المشركين بالله  المكذبين لرسوله.* 
*فهذه الآيات، ذكر الله فيها ما يتبين به الهدى، وينقمع به الشرك. فذكر  أن ( لَهُ ) تعالى ( مَا سَكَنَ فِي اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ ) وذلك هو  المخلوقات كلها، من آدميها،وجِنِّها  ، وملائكتها، وحيواناتها وجماداتها،  فالكل خلق مدبرون، وعبيد مسخرون لربهم العظيم، القاهر المالك، فهل يصح في  عقل ونقل، أن يعبد مِن هؤلاء المماليك، الذي لا نفع عنده ولا ضر؟ ويترك  الإخلاص للخالق، المدبر المالك، الضار النافع؟! أم العقول السليمة، والفطر  المستقيمة، تدعو إلى إخلاص العبادة، والحب، والخوف، والرجاء لله رب  العالمين؟!.* 
* ( السَّمِيعُ ) لجميع الأصوات، على اختلاف اللغات، بتفنن الحاجات. (  الْعَلِيمُ ) بما كان، وما يكون، وما لم يكن لو كان كيف كان يكون، المطلع  على الظواهر والبواطن؟!.* 
* ( قُلْ ) لهؤلاء المشركين بالله: ( أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَتَّخِذُ وَلِيًّا ) من هؤلاء المخلوقات العاجزة يتولاني، وينصرني؟!.* 
*فلا أتخذ من دونه تعالى وليا، لأنه فاطر السماوات والأرض، أي: خالقهما  ومدبرهما. ( وَهُوَ يُطْعِمُ وَلا يُطْعَمُ ) أي: وهو الرزاق لجميع الخلق،  من غير حاجة منه تعالى إليهم، فكيف يليق أن أتخذ وليا غير الخالق الرزاق،  الغني الحميد؟ ( قُلْ إِنِّي أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَسْلَمَ )  لله بالتوحيد، وانقاد له بالطاعة، لأني أولى من غيري بامتثال أوامر ربي.* 
* ( وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ) أي: ونهيت أيضا، عن أن أكون  من المشركين، لا في اعتقادهم، ولا في مجالستهم، ولا في الاجتماع بهم، فهذا  أفرض الفروض عليَّ، وأوجب الواجبات.* 
* ( قُلْ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ )  فإن المعصية في الشرك توجب الخلود في النار، وسخطَ الجبار.وذلك اليوم هو  اليوم الذي يُخاف عذابه، ويُحذر عقابه؛ لأنه مَن صُرف عنه العذاب يومئذ فهو  المرحوم، ومن نجا فيه فهو الفائز حقا، كما أن من لم ينجمنه فهو الهالك  الشقي.* 
*ومن أدلة توحيده، أنه تعالى المنفرد بكشف الضراء، وجلب الخير والسراء.  ولهذا قال: ( وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ ) من فقر، أو مرض، أو عسر،  أو غم، أوهم أو نحوه. ( فَلا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلا هُوَ وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ  بِخَيْرٍ فَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) فإذا كان وحده النافع الضار،  فهو الذي يستحق أن يفرد بالعبودية والإلهية.* 
* ( وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ ) فلا يتصرف منهم متصرف، ولا  يتحرك متحرك، ولا يسكن ساكن، إلا بمشيئته، وليس للملوك وغيرهم الخروج عن  ملكه وسلطانه، بل هم مدبرون مقهورون، فإذا كان هو القاهر وغيره مقهورا، كان  هو المستحق للعبادة.* 
* ( وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ ) فيما أمر به ونهى، وأثاب، وعاقب، وفيما خلق  وقدر. ( الْخَبِيرُ ) المطلع على السرائر والضمائر وخفايا الأمور، وهذا كله  من أدلة التوحيد. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (130)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية(19 الى الأية(27)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

** قُلْ  أَيُّ شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً قُلِ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي  وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأُنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ  وَمَنْ بَلَغَ أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ مَعَ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً  أُخْرَى قُلْ لا أَشْهَدُ قُلْ إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ وَإِنَّنِي  بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ (19) الَّذِينَ  آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْرِفُونَهُ كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمُ  الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (20)  . 
*
*( قُلْ ) لهم -لما بينا لهم الهدى، وأوضحنا لهم المسالك-: ( أَيُّ  شَيْءٍ أَكْبَرُ شَهَادَةً ) على هذا الأصل العظيم. ( قُلِ اللَّهُ ) أكبر  شهادة، فهو ( شَهِيدٌ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ ) فلا أعظم منه شهادة، ولا  أكبر، وهو يشهد لي بإقراره وفعله، فيقرني على ما قلت لكم، كما قال تعالى  وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ الأَقَاوِيلِ * لأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ * ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ الْوَتِينَ   فالله حكيم قدير فلا يليق بحكمته وقدرته أن يقر كاذبا عليه زاعما أن الله  أرسله ولم يرسله وأن الله أمره بدعوة الخلق ولم يأمره وأن الله أباح له  دماء من خالفه وأموالهم ونساءهم وهو مع ذلك يصدقه بإقراره وبفعله فيؤيده  على ما قال بالمعجزات الباهرة والآيات الظاهرة وينصره ويخذل من خالفه وعاداه فأي شهادة أكبر من هذه الشهادة؟.* 
*وقوله ( وَأُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ لأنْذِرَكُمْ بِهِ وَمَنْ  بَلَغَ ) أي وأوحى الله إليَّ هذا القرآن الكريم لمنفعتكم ومصلحتكم لأنذركم  به من العقاب الأليم والنذارة إنما تكون بذكر ما ينذرهم به من الترغيب  والترهيب وببيان الأعمال والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة التي مَن قام بها فقد  قبل النذارة فهذا القرآن فيه النذارة لكم أيها المخاطبون وكل من بلغه  القرآن إلى يوم القيامة فإن فيه بيان كل ما يحتاج إليه من المطالب الإلهية. * 
*لما بيّن تعالى شهادته التي هي أكبر الشهادات على توحيده قال قل لهؤلاء  المعارضين لخبر الله والمكذبين لرسله ( أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ  مَعَ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً أُخْرَى قُلْ لا أَشْهَدُ ) أي إن شهدوا فلا تشهد  معهم.* 
*فوازِنْ بين شهادة أصدق القائلين ورب العالمين وشهادة أزكى الخلق  المؤيدة بالبراهين القاطعة والحجج الساطعة على توحيد الله وحده لا شريك له  وشهادة أهل الشرك الذين مرجت عقولهم وأديانهم وفسدت آراؤهم وأخلاقهم  وأضحكوا على أنفسهم العقلاء.* 
*بل خالفوا بشهادة فطرهم وتناقضت أقوالهم على إثبات أن مع الله آلهة أخرى مع أنه لا يقوم على ما قالوه   أدنى شبهة فضلا عن الحجج واختر لنفسك أي الشهادتين إن كنت تعقل ونحن نختار  لأنفسنا ما اختاره الله لنبيه الذي أمرنا الله بالاقتداء به فقال ( قُلْ  إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ ) أي منفرد لا يستحق العبودية والإلهية سواه  كما أنه المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير.* 
*( وَإِنَّنِي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ ) به من الأوثان والأنداد وكل  ما أشرك به مع الله فهذا حقيقة التوحيد إثبات الإلهية لله ونفيها عما عداه. * 
*لما بيَّن شهادته وشهادة رسوله على التوحيد وشهادةَ المشركين الذين لا  علم لديهم على ضده ذكر أن أهل الكتاب من اليهود والنصارى ( يَعْرِفُونَهُ )  أي يعرفون صحة التوحيد ( كَمَا يَعْرِفُونَ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ ) أي لا شك  عندهم فيه بوجه كما أنهم لا يشتبهون بأولادهم خصوصا البنين الملازمين في  الغالب لآبائهم.* 
*ويحتمل أن الضمير عائد إلى الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم وأن أهل  الكتاب لا يشتبهون بصحة رسالته ولا يمترون بها لما عندهم من البشارات به  ونعوته التي تنطبق عليه ولا تصلح لغيره والمعنيان متلازمان.* 
*قوله ( الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ) أي فوتوها ما خلقت له من  الإيمان والتوحيد وحرموها الفضل من الملك المجيد ( فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ )  فإذا لم يوجد الإيمان منهم فلا تسأل عن الخسار والشر الذي يحصل لهم. 
*
* وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ (21)  . 
*
*أي: لا أعظم ظلما وعنادا، ممن كان فيه أحد الوصفين، فكيف لو اجتمعا،  افتراء الكذب على الله، أو التكذيب بآياته، التي جاءت بها المرسلون، فإن  هذا أظلم الناس، والظالم لا يفلح أبدا.* 
*ويدخل في هذا، كل من كذب على الله، بادعاء   الشريك له والعوين، أو [زعم] أنه ينبغي أن يعبد غيره أو اتخذ له صاحبة أو  ولدا، وكل من رد الحق الذي جاءت به الرسل أو مَنْ قام مقامهم.* 
* وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا أَيْنَ شُرَكَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ (22) ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُنْ فِتْنَتُهُمْ إِلا أَنْ قَالُوا وَاللَّهِ رَبِّنَا مَا كُنَّا مُشْرِكِينَ (23) انْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (24)  . * *يخبر تعالى عن مآل أهل الشرك يوم القيامة، وأنهم يسألون ويوبخون فيقال  لهم ( أَيْنَ شُرَكَاؤُكُمُ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ ) أي إن الله  ليس له شريك، وإنما ذلك على وجه الزعم منهم والافتراء. ( ثُمَّ لَمْ تَكُنْ  فِتْنَتُهُمْ ) أي: لم يكن جوابهم حين يفتنون ويختبرون بذلك السؤال إلا  إنكارهم لشركهم وحلفهم أنهم ما كانوا مشركين. ( انْظُرْ ) متعجبا منهم ومن  أحوالهم ( كَيْفَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ ) أي: كذبوا كذبا عاد  بالخسار على أنفسهم وضرهم -والله- غاية الضرر ( وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا  كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ ) من الشركاء الذين زعموهم مع الله، تعالى الله عن ذلك  علوا كبيرا.* 
*وَمِنْهُمْ  مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ  يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا وَإِنْ يَرَوْا كُلَّ آيَةٍ لا  يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَا حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوكَ يُجَادِلُونَكَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ (25)  . * *أي: ومن هؤلاء المشركين، قوم يحملهم بعضَ الأوقات، بعضُ الدواعي إلى  الاستماع لما تقول، ولكنه استماع خال من قصد الحق واتباعه، ولهذا لا  ينتفعون بذلك الاستماع، لعدم إرادتهم للخير (  وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً ) أي: أغطية وأغشية، لئلا يفقهوا  كلام الله، فصان كلامه عن أمثال هؤلاء. ( وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ ) جعلنا (  وَقْرًا ) أي: صمما، فلا يستمعون ما ينفعهم.* 
*( وَإِنْ يَرَوْا كُلَّ آيَةٍ لا يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَا ) وهذا غاية الظلم  والعناد، أن الآيات البينات الدالة على الحق، لا ينقادون لها، ولا يصدقون  بها، بل يجادلون بالباطل الحقَّ ليدحضوه.* 
*ولهذا قال: ( حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوكَ يُجَادِلُونَكَ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الأوَّلِينَ ) أي: مأخوذ من صحف  الأولين المسطورة، التي ليست عن الله، ولاعن رسله. وهذا من كفرهم، وإلا  فكيف يكون هذا الكتاب الحاوي لأنباء السابقين واللاحقين، والحقائق التي  جاءت بها الأنبياء والمرسلون، والحق،والقسط، والعدل التام من كل وجه،  أساطيرَ الأولين؟.* 
* وَهُمْ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ وَيَنْأَوْنَ عَنْهُ وَإِنْ يُهْلِكُونَ إِلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (26)  . * *وهم: أي المشركون بالله، المكذبون لرسوله، يجمعون بين الضلال والإضلال،  ينهون الناس عن اتباع الحق، ويحذرونهم منه، ويبعدون بأنفسهم عنه، ولن يضروا  الله ولا عباده المؤمنين، بفعلهم هذا، شيئا. ( وَإِنْ يُهْلِكُونَ إِلا  أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ ) بذلك. 
*
* وَلَوْ  تَرَى إِذْ وُقِفُوا عَلَى النَّارِ فَقَالُوا يَا لَيْتَنَا نُرَدُّ وَلا  نُكَذِّبَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ (27)  .* *يقول تعالى -مخبرا عن حال المشركين يوم القيامة، وإحضارهم النارَ: (  وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ وُقِفُوا عَلَى النَّارِ ) ليوبخوا ويقرعوا، لرأيت أمرا  هائلا وحالا مفظعة.ولرأيتهم كيف أقروا على أنفسهم بالكفر والفسوق، وتمنوا  أن لو يردون إلى الدنيا.  فَقَالُوا يَا لَيْتَنَا نُرَدُّ وَلا نُكَذِّبَ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّنَا وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ * بَلْ بَدَا لَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُخْفُونَ مِنْ قَبْلُ   فإنهم كانوا يخفون في أنفسهم، أنهم كانوا كاذبين، ويَبدو في قلوبهم في  كثير من الأوقات. ولكن الأغراض الفاسدة، صدتهم عن ذلك، وصرفت قلوبهم عن  الخير، وهم كذبة في هذه الأمنية، وإنما قصدهم، أن يدفعوا بها عن أنفسهم  العذاب. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (131)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية(28 الى الأية(35)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

*  بَلْ بَدَا لَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُخْفُونَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ     (28)    وَقَالُوا إِنْ هِيَ إِلا حَيَاتُنَا الدُّنْيَا وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ     (29)   . 

   ( وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ  لَكَاذِبُونَ * وَقَالُوا ) منكرين للبعث ( إِنْ هِيَ إِلا حَيَاتُنَا  الدُّنْيَا ) أي ما حقيقة الحال والأمر وما المقصود من إيجادنا إلا الحياة  الدنيا وحدها ( وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ ). 
   وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ وُقِفُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ قَالَ أَلَيْسَ هَذَا  بِالْحَقِّ قَالُوا بَلَى وَرَبِّنَا قَالَ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ     (30)   .   أي: ( وَلَوْ تَرَى ) الكافرين ( إِذْ وُقِفُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ )  لرأيت أمرا عظيما، وهَوْلا جسيما، ( قَالَ ) لهم موبخا ومقرعا: ( أَلَيْسَ  هَذَا ) الذي ترون من العذاب ( بِالْحَقِّ قَالُوا بَلَى وَرَبِّنَا )  فأقروا، واعترفوا حيث لا ينفعهم ذلك، ( قَالَ فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ ) . 

   قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِلِقَاءِ اللَّهِ حَتَّى إِذَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً قَالُوا يَا حَسْرَتَنَا عَلَى مَا  فَرَّطْنَا فِيهَا وَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ أَوْزَارَهُمْ عَلَى ظُهُورِهِمْ  أَلا سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ     (31)   .   أي: قد خاب وخسر، وحرم الخير كله، من كذب بلقاء الله، فأوجب له هذا  التكذيب، الاجتراء على المحرمات، واقتراف الموبقات ( حَتَّى إِذَا  جَاءَتْهُمُ السَّاعَةُ ) وهم على أقبح حال وأسوئه، فأظهروا غاية الندم. و (  قَالُوا يَا حَسْرَتَنَا عَلَى مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِيهَا ) ولكن هذا تحسر ذهب  وقته، ( وَهُمْ يَحْمِلُونَ أَوْزَارَهُمْ عَلَى ظُهُورِهِمْ أَلا سَاءَ  مَا يَزِرُونَ ) فإن وزرهم وزر يثقلهم، ولا يقدرون على التخلص منه، ولهذا  خلدوا في النار، واستحقوا التأبيد في غضب الجبار. 
   وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا إِلا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَلَلدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ     (32)   .   هذه حقيقة الدنيا وحقيقة الآخرة، أما حقيقة الدنيا فإنها لعب ولهو، لعب  في الأبدان ولهو في القلوب، فالقلوب لها والهة، والنفوس لها عاشقة،  والهموم فيها متعلقة، والاشتغال بها كلعب الصبيان. 
  وأما الآخرة، فإنها ( خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ ) في ذاتها  وصفاتها، وبقائها ودوامها، وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، من نعيم  القلوب والأرواح، وكثرة السرور والأفراح، ولكنها ليست لكل أحد، وإنما هي  للمتقين الذين يفعلون أوامر الله، ويتركون نواهيه وزواجره ( أَفَلا  تَعْقِلُونَ ) أي: أفلا يكون لكم عقول، بها تدركون، أيّ الدارين أحق  بالإيثار. 
   قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لا  يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ     (33)    وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا كُذِّبُوا  وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا وَلا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ  وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ     (34)    وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ فَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ  تَبْتَغِيَ نَفَقًا فِي الأَرْضِ أَوْ سُلَّمًا فِي السَّمَاءِ  فَتَأْتِيَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى  فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ     (35)   .   أي: قد نعلم أن الذي يقول المكذبون فيك يحزنك ويسوءك، ولم   < 1-255 >    نأمرك بما أمرناك به من الصبر إلا لتحصل لك المنازل العالية والأحوال  الغالية. فلا تظن أن قولهم صادر عن اشتباه في أمرك، وشك فيك. ( فَإِنَّهُمْ  لا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ ) لأنهم يعرفون صدقك، ومدخلك ومخرجك، وجميع أحوالك، حتى  إنهم كانوا يسمونه -قبل البعثة- الأمين. ( وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ ) أي: فإن تكذيبهم لآيات الله التي جعلها  الله على يديك  . 
   ( وَلَقَدْ كُذِّبَتْ رُسُلٌ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَصَبَرُوا عَلَى مَا  كُذِّبُوا وَأُوذُوا حَتَّى أَتَاهُمْ نَصْرُنَا ) فاصبر كما صبروا، تظفر  كما ظفروا. ( وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ) ما به يثبت  فؤادك، ويطمئن به قلبك. 
   ( وَإِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكَ إِعْرَاضُهُمْ ) أي: شق عليك، من حرصك  عليهم، ومحبتك لإيمانهم، فابذل وسعك في ذلك، فليس في مقدورك، أن تهدي من  لم يرد الله هدايته. 
   ( فَإِنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ أَنْ تَبْتَغِيَ نَفَقًا فِي الأرْضِ أَوْ  سُلَّمًا فِي السَّمَاءِ فَتَأْتِيَهُمْ بِآيَةٍ ) أي: فافعل ذلك، فإنه لا  يفيدهم شيئا، وهذا قطع لطمعه في هدايته أشباه هؤلاء المعاندين. 
   ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَمَعَهُمْ عَلَى الْهُدَى ) ولكن حكمته  تعالى، اقتضت أنهم يبقون على الضلال. ( فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ  ) الذين لا يعرفون حقائق الأمور، ولا ينزلونها على منازلها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (132)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية(36 الى الأية(44)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**  إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ     (36)    وَقَالُوا لَوْلا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ  قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنَزِّلَ آيَةً وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ     (37)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ )  لدعوتك، ويلبي رسالتك، وينقاد لأمرك ونهيك ( الَّذِينَ يَسْمَعُونَ )  بقلوبهم ما ينفعهم، وهم أولو الألباب والأسماع.* 
*والمراد بالسماع هنا: سماع القلب والاستجابة، وإلا فمجرد سماع الأذن،  يشترك فيه البر والفاجر. فكل المكلفين قد قامت عليهم حجة الله تعالى،  باستماع آياته، فلم يبق لهم عذر، في عدم القبول.* 
* ( وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ )  يحتمل أن المعنى، مقابل للمعنى المذكور. أي: إنما يستجيب لك أحياء القلوب،  وأما أموات القلوب، الذين لا يشعرون بسعادتهم، ولا يحسون بما ينجيهم، فإنهم  لا يستجيبون لك، ولا ينقادون، وموعدهم القيامة، يبعثهم الله ثم إليه  يرجعون، ويحتمل أن المراد بالآية، على ظاهرها، وأن الله تعالى يقرر المعاد،  وأنه سيبعث الأموات يوم القيامة ثم ينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون.* 
*ويكون هذا، متضمنا للترغيب في الاستجابة لله ورسوله، والترهيب من عدم ذلك.* 
* ( وَقَالُوا ) أي: المكذبون بالرسول، تعنتا وعنادا: ( لَوْلا نزلَ  عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ ) يعنون بذلك آيات الاقتراح، التي يقترحونها  بعقولهم الفاسدة وآرائهم الكاسدة.* 
*كقولهم:       وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا  *  أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ فَتُفَجِّرَ الأَنْهَارَ خِلالَهَا تَفْجِيرًا  *  أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْمَلائِكَةِ قَبِيلا      الآيات* 
* ( قُلْ ) مجيبا لقولهم ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يُنزلَ  آيَةً ) فليس في قدرته قصور عن ذلك كيف وجميع الأشياء منقادة لعزته مذعنة  لسلطانه؟* 
*ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون فهم لجهلهم وعدم علمهم يطلبون ما هو شر لهم  من الآيات التي لو جاءتهم فلم يؤمنوا بها لعوجلوا بالعقاب كما هي سنة الله  التي لا تبديل لها ومع هذا فإن كان قصدهم الآيات التي تبين لهم الحق وتوضح  السبيل فقد أتى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بكل آية قاطعة وحجة ساطعة دالة على  ما جاء به من الحق بحيث يتمكن العبد في كل مسألة من مسائل الدين أن يجد  فيما جاء به عدة أدلة عقلية ونقلية بحيث لا تبقي في القلوب أدنى شك وارتياب  فتبارك الذي أرسل رسوله بالهدى ودين الحق وأيده بالآيات البينات      لِيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَا مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَسَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     .  * 

*     وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلا طَائِرٍ يَطِيرُ بِجَنَاحَيْهِ إِلا  أُمَمٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ثُمَّ  إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ     (38)   .* 

*أي: جميع الحيوانات، الأرضية والهوائية، من البهائم والوحوش والطيور،  كلها أمم أمثالكم خلقناها. كما خلقناكم، ورزقناها كما رزقناكم، ونفذت فيها  مشيئتنا وقدرتنا، كما كانت نافذة فيكم.* 
* ( مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ) أي: ما أهملنا ولا  أغفلنا، في اللوح المحفوظ شيئا من الأشياء، بل جميع الأشياء، صغيرها  وكبيرها، مثبتة في اللوح المحفوظ، على ما هي عليه، فتقع جميع الحوادث طبق  ما جرى به القلم.* 
*وفي هذه الآية، دليل على أن الكتاب الأول، قد حوى جميع الكائنات، وهذا أحد مراتب القضاء والقدر، فإنها أربع مراتب:   < 1-256 >    علم الله الشامل لجميع الأشياء، وكتابه المحيط بجميع الموجودات، ومشيئته  وقدرته النافذة العامة لكل شيء، وخلقه لجميع المخلوقات، حتى أفعال العباد.* 
*ويحتمل أن المراد بالكتاب، هذا القرآن، وأن المعنى كالمعنى في قوله تعالى      وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ      .* 

*وقوله ( ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ يُحْشَرُونَ ) أي: جميع الأمم تحشر  وتجمع إلى الله في موقف القيامة، في ذلك الموقف العظيم الهائل، فيجازيهم  بعدله وإحسانه، ويمضي عليهم حكمه الذي يحمده عليه الأولون والآخرون، أهل  السماء وأهل الأرض.* 
*    وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا صُمٌّ وَبُكْمٌ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ مَنْ  يَشَأِ اللَّهُ يُضْلِلْهُ وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ     (39)   .* 

*هذا بيان لحال المكذبين بآيات الله، المكذبين لرسله، أنهم قد سدوا على  أنفسهم باب الهدى، وفتحوا باب الردى، وأنهم ( صُمٌّ ) عن سماع الحق (  وَبُكْمٌ ) عن النطق به، فلا ينطقون إلا بباطل  .* 
* ( فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ ) أي: منغمسون في ظلمات الجهل، والكفر، والظلم،  والعناد، والمعاصي. وهذا من إضلال الله إياهم، فـ ( مَنْ يَشَأِ اللَّهُ  يُضْلِلْهُ وَمَنْ يَشَأْ يَجْعَلْهُ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ ) لأنه  المنفرد بالهداية والإضلال، بحسب ما اقتضاه فضله وحكمته.* 
*    قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ  السَّاعَةُ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ     (40)    بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ شَاءَ وَتَنْسَوْنَ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ     (41)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لرسوله: ( قُلْ ) للمشركين بالله، العادلين به غيره: (  أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ أَوْ أَتَتْكُمُ السَّاعَةُ  أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَدْعُونَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) أي: إذا حصلت هذه  المشقات، وهذه الكروب، التي يضطر إلى دفعها، هل تدعون آلهتكم وأصنامكم، أم  تدعون ربكم الملك الحق المبين.* 
* ( بَلْ إِيَّاهُ تَدْعُونَ فَيَكْشِفُ مَا تَدْعُونَ إِلَيْهِ إِنْ  شَاءَ وَتَنْسَوْنَ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ ) فإذا كانت هذه حالكم مع أندادكم عند  الشدائد، تنسونهم، لعلمكم أنهم لا يملكون لكم ضرا ولا نفعا، ولا موتا، ولا  حياة، ولا نشورا.* 

*وتخلصون لله الدعاء، لعلمكم أنه هو النافع الضار، المجيب لدعوة المضطر،  فما بالكم في الرخاء تشركون به، وتجعلون له شركاء؟. هل دلكم على ذلك، عقل  أو نقل، أم عندكم من سلطان بهذا؟ بل  تفترون على الله الكذب؟* 
*   وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ     (42)    فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا وَلَكِنْ قَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (43)    فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً  فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ     (44)   . * 

*يقول تعالى: ( وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ )  من الأمم السالفين، والقرون المتقدمين، فكذبوا رسلنا، وجحدوا بآياتنا. (  فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ ) أي: بالفقر والمرض  والآفات، والمصائب، رحمة منا بهم. ( لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَضَرَّعُونَ ) إلينا،  ويلجأون عند الشدة إلينا.* 

* ( فَلَوْلا إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا تَضَرَّعُوا وَلَكِنْ قَسَتْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ ) أي: استحجرت فلا تلين للحق. ( وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ  مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ) فظنوا أن ما هم عليه دين الحق، فتمتعوا في  باطلهم برهة من الزمان، ولعب بعقولهم الشيطان.* 
* ( فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ أَبْوَابَ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ) من الدنيا ولذاتها وغفلاتها. ( حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا  بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْلِسُونَ ) أي:  آيسون من كل خير، وهذا أشد ما يكون من العذاب، أن يؤخذوا على غرة، وغفلة  وطمأنينة، ليكون أشد لعقوبتهم، وأعظم لمصيبتهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (133)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية(45 الى الأية(52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**  فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ     (45)   .* 

* ( فَقُطِعَ دَابِرُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ) أي اصطلموا  بالعذاب، وتقطعت بهم الأسباب. ( وَالْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ )  على ما قضاه وقدره، من هلاك المكذبين. فإن بذلك، تتبين آياته، وإكرامه  لأوليائه، وإهانته لأعدائه، وصدق ما جاءت به المرسلون.* 
*   قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ  وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ  انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ ثُمَّ هُمْ يَصْدِفُونَ     (46)    قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً أَوْ جَهْرَةً هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ     (47)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى، أنه كما أنه هو المتفرد بخلق الأشياء وتدبيرها، فإنه  المنفرد بالوحدانية والإلهية فقال: ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَخَذَ  اللَّهُ سَمْعَكُمْ وَأَبْصَارَكُمْ وَخَتَمَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ ) فبقيتم  بلا سمع ولا بصر ولا عقل ( مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ )  فإذا لم يكن غير الله يأتي بذلك، فلم عبدتم معه من لا قدرة له على شيء إلا  إذا شاءه الله.   < 1-257 >  * 
*وهذا من أدلة التوحيد وبطلان الشرك، ولهذا قال: ( انْظُرْ كَيْفَ  نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ ) أي: ننوعها، ونأتي بها في كل فن، ولتنير الحق، وتتبين  سبيل المجرمين. ( ثُمَّ هُمْ ) مع هذا البيان التام ( يَصْدِفُونَ ) عن  آيات الله، ويعرضون عنها.* 
* ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتَكُمْ ) أي: أخبروني ( إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُ  اللَّهِ بَغْتَةً أَوْ جَهْرَةً ) أي: مفاجأة أو قد تقدم أمامه مقدمات،  تعلمون بها وقوعه. ( هَلْ يُهْلَكُ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الظَّالِمُونَ ) الذين  صاروا سببا لوقوع العذاب بهم، بظلمهم وعنادهم. فاحذروا أن تقيموا على  الظلم، فإنه الهلاك الأبدي، والشقاء السرمدي.* 
*    وَمَا نُرْسِلُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ فَمَنْ  آمَنَ وَأَصْلَحَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (48)    وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَمَسُّهُمُ الْعَذَابُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ     (49)   .* 

*يذكر تعالى، زبدة ما أرسل به المرسلين؛ أنه البشارة والنذارة، وذلك  مستلزم لبيان المبشر والمبشر به، والأعمال التي إذا عملها العبد، حصلت له  البشارة. والمنذر والمنذر به، والأعمال التي من عملها، حقت عليه النذارة.* 
*ولكن الناس انقسموا -بحسب إجابتهم لدعوتهم وعدمها- إلى قسمين: ( فَمَنْ  آمَنَ وَأَصْلَحَ ) أي: آمن بالله وملائكته، وكتبه، ورسله واليوم الآخر،  وأصلح إيمانه وأعماله ونيته ( فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ) فيما يستقبل ( وَلا  هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) على ما مضى.* 

* ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَمَسُّهُمُ الْعَذَابُ ) أي: ينالهم، ويذوقونه ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ ) .* 
*    قُلْ لا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلا أَعْلَمُ  الْغَيْبَ وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلا مَا  يُوحَى إِلَيَّ قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَفَلا  تَتَفَكَّرُونَ     (50)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم؛ المقترحين   عليه الآيات، أو القائلين له: إنما تدعونا لنتخذك إلها مع الله. ( وَلا  أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ ) أي: مفاتيح رزقه ورحمته. (  وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ ) وإنما ذلك كله عند الله فهو الذي ما يفتح للناس       مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ      ، وهو وحده عالم الغيب والشهادة فلا يظهر على غيبه أحدا إلا من ارتضى من رسول.* 
* ( وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ ) فأكون نافذ التصرف قويا، فلست  أدعي فوق منزلتي، التي أنزلني الله بها. ( إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلا مَا يُوحَى  إِلَيَّ ) أي: هذا غايتي ومنتهى أمري وأعلاه، إن أتبع إلا ما يوحى إلي،  فأعمل به في نفسي، وأدعو الخلق كلهم إلى ذلك.* 
*فإذا عرفت منزلتي، فلأي شيء يبحث الباحث معي، أو يطلب مني أمرا لست أدعيه، وهل يلزم الإنسان، بغير ما هو بصدده؟.* 
*ولأي شيء إذا دعوتكم، بما أوحي إلي أن تلزموني أني أدعي لنفسي غير  مرتبتي. وهل هذا إلا ظلم منكم، وعناد، وتمرد؟ قل لهم في بيان الفرق، بين من  قبل دعوتي، وانقاد لما أوحي إلي، وبين من لم يكن كذلك ( قُلْ هَلْ  يَسْتَوِي الأعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَفَلا تَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) فتنزلون الأشياء  منازلها، وتختارون ما هو أولى بالاختيار والإيثار؟* 

*    وَأَنْذِرْ بِهِ الَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ  لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ     (51)    وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ  يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ مَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَمَا مِنْ  حِسَابِكَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَتَطْرُدَهُمْ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ     (52)   . * 

*هذا القرآن نذارة للخلق كلهم، ولكن إنما ينتفع به ( الَّذِينَ  يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يُحْشَرُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ ) فهم متيقنون للانتقال، من  هذه الدار، إلى دار القرار، فلذلك يستصحبون ما ينفعهم ويدَعُون ما يضرهم. (  لَيْسَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ ) أي: لا من دون الله ( وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ )  أي: من يتولى أمرهم فيحصّل لهم المطلوب، ويدفع عنهم المحذور، ولا من يشفع  لهم، لأن الخلق كلهم، ليس لهم من الأمر شيء. ( لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ )  الله، بامتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، فإن الإنذار موجب لذلك، وسبب من  أسبابه.* 
* ( وَلا تَطْرُدِ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ  وَالْعَشِيِّ يُرِيدُونَ وَجْهَهُ ) أي: لا تطرد عنك، وعن مجالستك، أهل  العبادة والإخلاص، رغبة في مجالسة غيرهم، من الملازمين لدعاء ربهم، دعاء  العبادة بالذكر والصلاة ونحوها، ودعاء المسألة، في أول النهار وآخره، وهم  قاصدون بذلك وجه الله، ليس لهم من الأغراض سوى ذلك الغرض الجليل، فهؤلاء  ليسوا مستحقين للطرد والإعراض عنهم، بل مستحقون لموالاتهم ومحبتهم،  وإدنائهم، وتقريبهم، لأنهم الصفوة من الخلق وإن كانوا فقراء، والأعزاء في  الحقيقة وإن كانوا   < 1-258 >   عند الناس أذلاء.* 

* ( مَا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَمَا مِنْ حِسَابِكَ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ) أي: كلٌّ له حسابه، وله عمله الحسن، وعمله  القبيح. ( فَتَطْرُدَهُمْ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) وقد امتثل صلى  الله عليه وسلم هذا الأمر، أشد امتثال، فكان إذا جلس الفقراء من المؤمنين  صبر نفسَه معهم، وأحسن معاملتهم، وألان لهم جانبه، وحسن خلقَه، وقربهم منه،  بل كانوا هم أكثر أهل مجلسه رضي الله عنهم.* 
*وكان سبب نزول هذه الآيات، أن أناسا [من قريش، أو] من أجلاف العرب  قالوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: إن أردت أن نؤمن لك ونتبعك، فاطرد فلانا  وفلانا، أناسا من فقراء الصحابة، فإنا نستحيي أن ترانا العرب جالسين مع  هؤلاء الفقراء، فحمله حبه لإسلامهم، واتباعهم له، فحدثته نفسه بذلك. فعاتبه  الله بهذه الآية ونحوها. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (134)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 53 الى الأية( 59)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

** وَكَذَلِكَ  فَتَنَّا بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لِيَقُولُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ مَنَّ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ (53) وَإِذَا  جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ  كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ عَمِلَ مِنْكُمْ  سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَنَّهُ  غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (54) وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (55)  .* 

*( وَكَذَلِكَ فَتَنَّا بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لِيَقُولُوا أَهَؤُلاءِ  مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا ) أي: هذا من ابتلاء الله لعباده،  حيث جعل بعضهم غنيا؛ وبعضهم فقيرا، وبعضهم شريفا، وبعضهم وضيعا، فإذا  مَنَّ الله بالإيمان على الفقير أو الوضيع؛ كان ذلك محل محنة للغني والشريف  فإن كان قصده الحق واتباعه، آمن وأسلم، ولم يمنعه من ذلك مشاركه الذي يراه  دونه بالغنى أو الشرف، وإن لم يكن صادقا في طلب الحق، كانت هذه عقبة ترده  عن اتباع الحق.* 
*وقالوا محتقرين لمن يرونهم دونهم: ( أَهَؤُلاءِ مَنَّ اللَّهُ  عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا ) فمنعهم هذا من اتباع الحق، لعدم زكائهم، قال  الله مجيبا لكلامهم المتضمن الاعتراض على الله في هداية هؤلاء، وعدم  هدايتهم هم. ( أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِالشَّاكِرِينَ ) الذين يعرفون  النعمة، ويقرون بها، ويقومون بما تقتضيه من العمل الصالح، فيضع فضله ومنته  عليهم، دون من ليس بشاكر، فإن الله تعالى حكيم، لا يضع فضله عند من ليس له  بأهل، وهؤلاء المعترضون بهذا الوصف، بخلاف من مَنَّ الله عليهم بالإيمان،  من الفقراء وغيرهم فإنهم هم الشاكرون.ولما نهى الله رسولَه، عن طرد  المؤمنين القانتين، أمَره بمقابلتهم بالإكرام والإعظام، والتبجيل  والاحترام، فقال: ( وَإِذَا جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا  فَقُلْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: وإذا جاءك المؤمنون، فحَيِّهم ورحِّب بهم  ولَقِّهم منك تحية وسلاما، وبشرهم بما ينشط عزائمهم وهممهم، من رحمة الله،  وسَعة جوده وإحسانه، وحثهم على كل سبب وطريق، يوصل لذلك.* 
*ورَهِّبْهم من الإقامة على الذنوب، وأْمُرْهم بالتوبة من المعاصي،  لينالوا مغفرة ربهم وجوده، ولهذا قال: ( كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ  الرَّحْمَةَ أَنَّهُ مَنْ عَمِلَ مِنْكُمْ سُوءًا بِجَهَالَةٍ ثُمَّ تَابَ  مِنْ بَعْدِهِ وَأَصْلَحَ ) أي: فلا بد مع ترك الذنوب والإقلاع، والندم  عليها، من إصلاح العمل، وأداء ما أوجب الله، وإصلاح ما فسد من الأعمال  الظاهرة والباطنة.* 
*فإذا وجد ذلك كله ( فَأَنَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) أي: صب عليهم من مغفرته ورحمته، بحسب ما قاموا به، مما أمرهم به.* 
*( وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ ) أي: نوضحها ونبينها، ونميز بين طريق  الهدى من الضلال، والغي والرشاد، ليهتدي بذلك المهتدون، ويتبين الحق الذي  ينبغي سلوكه. ( وَلِتَسْتَبِينَ سَبِيلُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ ) الموصلة إلى سخط  الله وعذابه، فإن سبيل المجرمين إذا استبانت واتضحت، أمكن اجتنابها، والبعد  منها، بخلاف ما لو كانت مشتبهة ملتبسة، فإنه لا يحصل هذا المقصود الجليل.* 
* قُلْ  إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  قُلْ لا أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ  الْمُهْتَدِينَ (56) قُلْ  إِنِّي عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي وَكَذَّبْتُمْ بِهِ مَا عِنْدِي مَا  تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلا لِلَّهِ يَقُصُّ الْحَقَّ وَهُوَ  خَيْرُ الْفَاصِلِينَ (57) قُلْ لَوْ أَنَّ عِنْدِي مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ لَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِالظَّالِمِينَ (58)  .* 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ ) لهؤلاء المشركين الذين  يدعون مع الله آلهة أخرى: ( إِنِّي نُهِيتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ الَّذِينَ  تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ) من الأنداد والأوثان، التي لا تملك نفعا  ولا ضرا، ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا، فإن هذا باطل، وليس لكم فيه حجة بل  ولا شبهة، إلا اتباع الهوى الذي اتباعه أعظم الضلال، ولهذا قال ( قُلْ لا  أَتَّبِعُ أَهْوَاءَكُمْ قَدْ ضَلَلْتُ إِذًا ) أي: إن اتبعت أهواءكم (  وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ ) بوجه من الوجوه. وأما ما أنا عليه، من  توحيد الله وإخلاص العمل له، فإنه هو الحق الذي تقوم عليه البراهين والأدلة  القاطعة.* 
*وأنا ( عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي ) أي: على يقين مبين، بصحته، وبطلان  ما عداه، وهذه شهادة من الرسول جازمة، لا تقبل التردد، وهو أعدل الشهود  على الإطلاق. فصدق بها المؤمنون، وتبين لهم من صحتها وصدقها، بحسب ما مَنَّ  الله به عليهم.* 
*( وَ ) لكنكم أيها المشركون – ( كذبتم به ) وهو لا يستحق هذا منكم، ولا يليق به إلا التصديق، وإذا استمررتم   على تكذيبكم، فاعلموا أن العذاب واقع بكم لا محالة، وهو عند الله، هو الذي  ينزله عليكم، إذا شاء، وكيف شاء، وإن استعجلتم به، فليس بيدي من الأمر شيء  ( إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلا لِلَّهِ ) فكما أنه هو الذي حكم بالحكم الشرعي،  فأمر ونهى، فإنه سيحكم بالحكم الجزائي، فيثيب ويعاقب، بحسب ما تقتضيه  حكمته. فالاعتراض على حكمه مطلقا مدفوع، وقد أوضح السبيل، وقص على عباده الحق  قصا، قطع به معاذيرهم، وانقطعت له حجتهم، ليهلك من هلك عن بينة، ويحيا من  حي عن بينة ( وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْفَاصِلِينَ ) بين عباده، في الدنيا والآخرة،  فيفصل بينهم فصلا يحمده عليه، حتى من قضى عليه، ووجه الحق نحوه.* 
*( قُل ) للمستعجلين بالعذاب، جهلا وعنادا وظلما، ( لَوْ أَنَّ عِنْدِي  مَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِهِ لَقُضِيَ الأمْرُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ ) فأوقعته  بكم ولا خير لكم في ذلك، ولكن الأمر، عند الحليم الصبور، الذي يعصيه  العاصون، ويتجرأ عليه المتجرئون، وهو يعافيهم، ويرزقهم، ويسدي عليهم نعمه،  الظاهرة والباطنة. ( وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِالظَّالِمِينَ ) لا يخفى عليه من  أحوالهم شيء، فيمهلهم ولا يهملهم.* 

* وَعِنْدَهُ  مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلا هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلا يَعْلَمُهَا وَلا  حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الأَرْضِ وَلا رَطْبٍ وَلا يَابِسٍ إِلا فِي كِتَابٍ  مُبِينٍ (59)  .* 

*هذه الآية العظيمة، من أعظم الآيات تفصيلا لعلمه المحيط، وأنه شامل  للغيوب كلها، التي يطلع منها ما شاء من خلقه. وكثير منها طوى علمه عن  الملائكة المقربين، والأنبياء المرسلين، فضلا عن غيرهم من العالمين، وأنه  يعلم ما في البراري والقفار، من الحيوانات، والأشجار، والرمال والحصى،  والتراب، وما في البحار من حيواناتها، ومعادنها، وصيدها، وغير ذلك مما  تحتويه أرجاؤها، ويشتمل عليه ماؤها.* 
*( وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ ) من أشجار البر والبحر، والبلدان  والقفر، والدنيا والآخرة (إِلا يَعْلَمُهَا وَلا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ  الأرْضِ ) من حبوب الثمار والزروع، وحبوب البذور التي يبذرها الخلق؛ وبذور  النوابت البرية التيينشئ منها أصناف النباتات.* 
*( وَلا رَطْبٍ وَلا يَابِسٍ ) هذا عموم بعد خصوص ( إِلا فِي كِتَابٍ  مُبِينٍ ) وهو اللوح المحفوظ، قد حواها، واشتمل عليها، وبعض هذا المذكور،  يبهر عقول العقلاء، ويذهل أفئدة النبلاء، فدل هذا على عظمة الرب العظيم  وسعته، في أوصافه كلها.* 
*وأن الخلق -من أولهم إلى آخرهم- لو اجتمعوا على أن يحيطوا ببعض صفاته،  لم يكن لهم قدرة ولا وسع في ذلك، فتبارك الرب العظيم، الواسع العليم،  الحميد المجيد، الشهيد، المحيط.* 
*وجل مِنْ إله، لا يحصي أحد ثناء عليه، بل كما أثنى على نفسه، وفوق ما  يثني عليه عباده، فهذه الآية، دلت على علمه المحيط بجميع الأشياء، وكتابه  المحيط بجميع الحوادث. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (135)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية(  60 الى الأية(  68)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ بِاللَّيْلِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا جَرَحْتُمْ  بِالنَّهَارِ ثُمَّ يَبْعَثُكُمْ فِيهِ لِيُقْضَى أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى ثُمَّ  إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ     (60)    وَهُوَ الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ وَيُرْسِلُ عَلَيْكُمْ حَفَظَةً  حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا وَهُمْ لا  يُفَرِّطُونَ     (61)    ثُمَّ رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ أَلا لَهُ الْحُكْمُ وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحَاسِبِينَ     (62)   .* 

*هذا كله، تقرير لألوهيته، واحتجاج على المشركين به، وبيان أنه تعالى  المستحق للحب والتعظيم، والإجلال والإكرام، فأخبر أنه وحده، المتفرد بتدبير  عباده، في يقظتهم ومنامهم، وأنه يتوفاهم بالليل، وفاة النوم، فتهدأ  حركاتهم، وتستريح أبدانهم، ويبعثهم في اليقظة من نومهم، ليتصرفوا في  مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية وهو –تعالى- يعلم ما جرحوا وما كسبوا من تلك  الأعمال. ثم لا يزال تعالى هكذا، يتصرف فيهم، حتى يستوفوا آجالهم. فيقضى  بهذا التدبير، أجل مسمى، وهو: أجل الحياة، وأجل آخر فيما بعد ذلك، وهو  البعث بعد الموت، ولهذا قال: ( ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ) لا إلى غيره (  ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ) من خير وشر.* 
* ( وَهُوَ ) تعالى ( الْقَاهِرُ فَوْقَ عِبَادِهِ ) ينفذ فيهم إرادته  الشاملة، ومشيئته العامة، فليسوا يملكون من الأمر شيئا، ولا يتحركون ولا  يسكنون إلا بإذنه، ومع ذلك، فقد وكل بالعباد حفظةً من الملائكة، يحفظون  العبد ويحفظون عليه ما عمل، كما قال تعالى:      وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ  *  كِرَامًا كَاتِبِينَ  *  يَعْلَمُونَ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ           عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ الشِّمَالِ قَعِيدٌ  *  مَا يَلْفِظُ مِنْ قَوْلٍ إِلا لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ      فهذا حفظه لهم في حال الحياة* 
* ( حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَكُمُ الْمَوْتُ تَوَفَّتْهُ رُسُلُنَا )  أي الملائكة الموكلون بقبض الأرواح ( وَهُمْ لا يُفَرِّطُونَ ) في ذلك فلا  يزيدون ساعة مما قدره الله وقضاه ولا ينقصون ولا ينفذون من ذلك إلا بحسب  المراسيم الإلهية والتقادير الربانية* 
* ( ثُمَّ ) بعد الموت والحياة البرزخية وما فيها من الخير والشر (  رُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ الْحَقِّ ) أي الذي تولاهم بحكمه القدري  فنفذ فيهم ما شاء من أنواع التدبير ثم تولاهم بأمره ونهيه وأرسل إليهم  الرسل وأنزل عليهم الكتب ثم ردوا إليه ليتولى الحكم فيهم بالجزاء ويثيبهم  على ما عملوا من الخيرات ويعاقبهم على الشرور والسيئات وَلهذا قال ( أَلا  لَهُ الْحُكْمُ ) وحده لا شريك له ( وَهُوَ أَسْرَعُ الْحَاسِبِينَ ) لكمال  علمه وحفظه لأعمالهم بما أثبته في اللوح المحفوظ ثم أثبتته ملائكته في  الكتاب الذي بأيديهم فإذا كان تعالى هو المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير وهو القاهر  فوق عباده وقد اعتنى بهم كل الاعتناء في جميع أحوالهم وهو الذي له الحكم  القدري والحكم الشرعي والحكم الجزائي فأين للمشركين العدولُ عن من هذا وصفه  ونعته إلى عبادة من ليس له من الأمر شيء ولا عنده مثقال ذرة من النفع ولا  له قدرة وإرادة؟* 
*أما والله لو علموا حلم الله عليهم وعفوه ورحمته بهم وهم يبارزونه بالشرك والكفران ويتجرءون على عظمته بالإفك والبهتان وهو يعافيهم    < 1-260 >   ويرزقهم لانجذبت دواعيهم إلى معرفته وذهلت عقولهم في حبه ولمقتوا أنفسهم  أشد المقت حيث انقادوا لداعي الشيطان الموجب للخزي والخسران ولكنهم قوم لا  يعقلون.* 

*   قُلْ مَنْ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ تَدْعُونَهُ  تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً لَئِنْ أَنْجَانَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الشَّاكِرِينَ     (63)    قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ     (64)   .* 

*أي ( قُلْ ) للمشركين بالله، الداعين معه آلهة أخرى، ملزما لهم بما  أثبتوه من توحيد الربوبية، على ما أنكروا من توحيد الإلهية ( مَنْ  يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْ ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ) أي: شدائدهما  ومشقاتهما، وحين يتعذر أو يتعسر عليكم وجه الحيلة، فتدْعون ربكم تضرعا بقلب  خاضع، ولسان لا يزال يلهج بحاجته في الدعاء، وتقولون وأنتم في تلك الحال: (  لَئِنْ أَنْجَانَا مِنْ هَذِهِ ) الشدة التي وقعنا فيها ( لَنَكُونَنَّ  مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ ) لله، أي المعترفين بنعمته، الواضعين لها في طاعة  ربهم، الذين حفظوها عن أن يبذلوها في معصيته.* 
* ( قُلِ اللَّهُ يُنَجِّيكُمْ مِنْهَا وَمِنْ كُلِّ كَرْبٍ ) أي: من  هذه الشدة الخاصة، ومن جميع الكروب العامة. ( ثُمَّ أَنْتُمْ تُشْرِكُونَ )  لا تفون لله بما قلتم، وتنسون نعمه عليكم، فأي برهان أوضح من هذا على  بطلان الشرك، وصحة التوحيد؟"* 

*    قُلْ هُوَ الْقَادِرُ عَلَى أَنْ يَبْعَثَ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابًا مِنْ  فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ شِيَعًا  وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَفْقَهُونَ     (65)    وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ قَوْمُكَ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ قُلْ لَسْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ     (66)    لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ وَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ     (67)   .* 

*أي: هو تعالى قادر على إرسال العذاب إليكم من كل جهة. ( مِنْ  فَوْقِكُمْ أَوْ مِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِكُمْ أَوْ يَلْبِسَكُمْ ) أي: يخلطكم (  شِيَعًا وَيُذِيقَ بَعْضَكُمْ بَأْسَ بَعْضٍ ) أي: في الفتنة، وقتل بعضكم  بعضا.* 
*فهو قادر على ذلك كله، فاحذروا من الإقامة على معاصيه، فيصيبكم من  العذاب ما يتلفكم ويمحقكم، ومع هذا فقد أخبر أنه قادر على ذلك. ولكن من  رحمته، أن رفع عن هذه الأمة العذاب من فوقهم بالرجم والحصب، ونحوه، ومن تحت  أرجلهم بالخسف.* 
*ولكن عاقب من عاقب منهم، بأن أذاق بعضهم بأس بعض، وسلط بعضهم على بعض، عقوبة عاجلة يراها المعتبرون، ويشعر بها العالمون .* 
* ( انْظُرْ كَيْفَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ ) أي: ننوعها، ونأتي بها على  أوجه كثيرة وكلها دالة على الحق. ( لَعَلَّهُمْ يَفْقَهُونَ ) أي: يفهمون  ما خلقوا من أجله، ويفقهون الحقائق الشرعية، والمطالب الإلهية.* 
* ( وَكَذَّبَ بِهِ ) أي: بالقرآن ( قَوْمُكَ وَهُوَ الْحَقُّ ) الذي لا  مرية فيه، ولا شك يعتريه. ( قُلْ لَسْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ ) أحفظ  أعمالكم، وأجازيكم عليها، وإنما أنا منذر ومبلغ.* 
* ( لِكُلِّ نَبَإٍ مُسْتَقَرٌّ ) أي: وقت يستقر فيه، وزمان لا يتقدم  عنه ولا يتأخر. ( وَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ ) ما توعدون به من العذاب.* 
*    وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ يَخُوضُونَ فِي آيَاتِنَا فَأَعْرِضْ عَنْهُمْ  حَتَّى يَخُوضُوا فِي حَدِيثٍ غَيْرِهِ وَإِمَّا يُنْسِيَنَّكَ  الشَّيْطَانُ فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ  الظَّالِمِينَ     (68)   . * 

*المراد بالخوض في آيات الله: التكلم بما يخالف الحق، من تحسين  المقالات الباطلة، والدعوة إليها، ومدح أهلها، والإعراض عن الحق، والقدح  فيه وفي أهله، فأمر الله رسوله أصلا وأمته تبعا، إذا رأوا من يخوض بآيات  الله بشيء مما ذكر، بالإعراض عنهم، وعدم حضور مجالس الخائضين بالباطل،  والاستمرار على ذلك، حتى يكون البحث والخوض في كلام غيره، فإذا كان في كلام  غيره، زال النهي المذكور. 
*
*فإن كان مصلحة كان مأمورا به، وإن كان غير ذلك، كان غير مفيد ولا مأمور  به، وفي ذم الخوض بالباطل، حث على البحث، والنظر، والمناظرة بالحق. ثم  قال: ( وَإِمَّا يُنْسِيَنَّكَ الشَّيْطَانُ ) أي: بأن جلست معهم، على وجه  النسيان والغفلة. ( فَلا تَقْعُدْ بَعْدَ الذِّكْرَى مَعَ الْقَوْمِ  الظَّالِمِينَ ) يشمل الخائضين بالباطل، وكل متكلم بمحرم، أو فاعل لمحرم،  فإنه يحرم الجلوس والحضور عند حضور المنكر، الذي لا يقدر على إزالته.* 
*هذا النهي والتحريم، لمن جلس معهم، ولم يستعمل تقوى الله، بأن كان  يشاركهم في القول والعمل المحرم، أو يسكت عنهم، وعن الإنكار، فإن استعمل  تقوى الله تعالى، بأن كان يأمرهم بالخير، وينهاهم عن الشر والكلام الذي  يصدر منهم، فيترتب على ذلك زوال الشر أو تخفيفه، فهذا ليس عليه حرج ولا  إثم، ولهذا قال: 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (136)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية(  69 الى الأية(  73)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**  وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ     (69)   .* 

*( وَمَا عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ مِنْ حِسَابِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  وَلَكِنْ ذِكْرَى لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ ) أي: ولكن ليذكرهم، ويعظهم،  لعلهم يتقون الله تعالى.* 
*   < 1-261 >    وفي هذا دليل على أنه ينبغي أن يستعمل المذكِّرُ من الكلام، ما يكون أقرب  إلى حصول مقصود التقوى. وفيه دليل على أنه إذا كان التذكير والوعظ، مما  يزيد الموعوظ شرا إلى شره، إلى أن تركه هو الواجب  لأنه إذا ناقض المقصود، كان تركه مقصودا.* 
*    وَذَرِ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَعِبًا وَلَهْوًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ  الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ أَنْ تُبْسَلَ نَفْسٌ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ  لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ  كُلَّ عَدْلٍ لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا بِمَا  كَسَبُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا  يَكْفُرُونَ     (70)   .* 

*المقصود من العباد، أن يخلصوا لله الدين، بأن يعبدوه وحده لا شريك له،  ويبذلوا مقدورهم في مرضاته ومحابه. وذلك متضمن لإقبال القلب على الله  وتوجهه إليه، وكون سعي العبد نافعا، وجدًّا، لا هزلا وإخلاصا لوجه الله، لا  رياء وسمعة، هذا هو الدين الحقيقي، الذي يقال له دين، فأما من زعم أنه على  الحق، وأنه صاحب دين وتقوى، وقد اتخذ دينَه لعبا ولهوا. بأن لَهَا قلبُه  عن محبة الله ومعرفته، وأقبل على كل ما يضره، ولَهَا في باطله، ولعب فيه  ببدنه، لأن العمل والسعي إذا كان لغير الله، فهو لعب، فهذا أَمَر الله  تعالى أن يترك ويحذر، ولا يغتر به، وتنظر حاله، ويحذر من أفعاله، ولا يغتر  بتعويقه عما يقرب إلى الله.* 
* ( وَذَكِّرْ بِهِ ) أي: ذكر بالقرآن، ما ينفع العباد، أمرا، وتفصيلا  وتحسينا له، بذكر ما فيه من أوصاف الحسن، وما يضر العباد نهيا عنه، وتفصيلا  لأنواعه، وبيان ما فيه، من الأوصاف القبيحة الشنيعة، الداعية لتركه، وكل  هذا لئلا تبسل نفس بما كسبت، أي: قبل اقتحام العبد للذنوب وتجرئه على علام  الغيوب، واستمرارها على ذلك المرهوب، فذكرها، وعظها، لترتدع وتنزجر، وتكف  عن فعلها.* 
*وقوله ( لَيْسَ لَهَا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلِيٌّ وَلا شَفِيعٌ ) أي:  قبل [أن] تحيط بها ذنوبها، ثم لا ينفعها أحد من الخلق، لا قريب ولا صديق،  ولا يتولاها من دون الله أحد، ولا يشفع لها شافع ( وَإِنْ تَعْدِلْ كُلَّ  عَدْلٍ ) أي: تفتدي بكل فداء، ولو بملء الأرض ذهبا ( لا يُؤْخَذْ مِنْهَا )  أي: لا يقبل ولا يفيد.* 
* ( أُولَئِكَ ) الموصوفون بما ذكر ( الَّذِينَ أُبْسِلُوا ) أي: أهلكوا  وأيسوا من الخير، وذلك ( بِمَا كَسَبُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ )  أي: ماء حار قد انتهى حره، يشوي وجوههم، ويقطع أمعاءهم ( وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ ) .* 

*    قُلْ أَنَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنْفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا  وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ كَالَّذِي  اسْتَهْوَتْهُ الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الأَرْضِ حَيْرَانَ لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ  يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ائْتِنَا قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ  الْهُدَى وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ     (71)    وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ وَاتَّقُوهُ وَهُوَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ     (72)    وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ وَيَوْمَ  يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ  يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ  الْخَبِيرُ     (73)   .* 

* ( قُلْ ) يا أيها الرسول للمشركين بالله، الداعين معه غيره، الذين  يدعونكم إلى دينهم، مبينا وشارحا لوصف آلهتهم، التي يكتفي العاقل بذكر  وصفها، عن النهي عنها، فإن كل عاقل إذا تصور مذهب المشركين جزم ببطلانه،  قبل أن تقام البراهين على ذلك، فقال: ( أَنَدْعُو مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا  لا يَنْفَعُنَا وَلا يَضُرُّنَا ) وهذا وصف، يدخل فيه كل مَن عُبِد مِنْ  دون الله، فإنه لا ينفع ولا يضر، وليس له من الأمر شيء، إن الأمر إلا لله.* 
* ( وَنُرَدُّ عَلَى أَعْقَابِنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ ) أي:  وننقلب بعد هداية الله لنا إلى الضلال، ومن الرشد إلى الغي، ومن الصراط  الموصل إلى جنات النعيم، إلى الطرق التي تفضي بسالكها إلى العذاب الأليم.  فهذه حال لا يرتضيها ذو رشد، وصاحبها ( كَالَّذِي اسْتَهْوَتْهُ  الشَّيَاطِينُ فِي الأرْضِ ) أي: أضلته وتيهته عن طريقه ومنهجه له الموصل  إلى مقصده. فبقي ( حَيْرَانَ لَهُ أَصْحَابٌ يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى )  والشياطين يدعونه إلى الردى، فبقي بين الداعين حائرا وهذه حال الناس كلهم،  إلا من عصمه الله تعالى، فإنهم يجدون فيهم جواذب ودواعي  متعارضة، دواعي  الرسالة والعقل الصحيح، والفطرة المستقيمة ( يَدْعُونَهُ إِلَى الْهُدَى ) والصعود إلى أعلى عليين.* 
*ودواعي   الشيطان، ومن سلك مسلكه، والنفس الأمارة بالسوء، يدعونه إلى الضلال،  والنزول إلى أسفل سافلين، فمن الناس من يكون مع داعي الهدى، في أموره كلها  أو أغلبها، ومنهم من بالعكس من ذلك. ومنهم من يتساوى لديه الداعيان،  ويتعارض عنده الجاذبان، وفي هذا الموضع، تعرف أهل السعادة من أهل الشقاوة.* 
*وقوله: ( قُلْ إِنَّ هُدَى اللَّهِ هُوَ الْهُدَى ) أي: ليس الهدى إلا الطريق   < 1-262 >    التي شرعها الله على لسان رسوله، وما عداه، فهو ضلال وردى وهلاك. (  وَأُمِرْنَا لِنُسْلِمَ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) بأن ننقاد لتوحيده،  ونستسلم لأوامره ونواهيه، وندخل تحت عبوديته، فإن هذا أفضل نعمة أنعم الله  بها على العباد، وأكمل تربية أوصلها إليهم.* 
* ( وَأَنْ أَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ ) أي: وأمرنا أن نقيم الصلاة بأركانها  وشروطها وسننها ومكملاتها. ( وَاتَّقُوهُ ) بفعل ما أمر به، واجتناب ما عنه  نهى. ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ ) أي: تُجْمَعون ليوم  القيامة، فيجازيكم بأعمالكم، خيرها وشرها.* 
* ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ ) ليأمر  العباد وينهاهم، ويثيبهم ويعاقبهم، ( وَيَوْمَ يَقُولُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ  قَوْلُهُ الْحَقُّ ) الذي لا مرية فيه ولا مثنوية، ولا يقول شيئا عبثا (  وَلَهُ الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ ) أي: يوم القيامة، خصه  بالذكر –مع أنه مالك كل شيء- لأنه تنقطع فيه الأملاك، فلا يبقى ملك إلا  الله الواحد القهار. ( عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ وَهُوَ الْحَكِيمُ  الْخَبِيرُ ) الذي له الحكمة التامة، والنعمة السابغة، والإحسان العظيم،  والعلم المحيط بالسرائر والبواطن والخفايا، لا إله إلا هو، ولا رب سواه. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (137)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 74 الى الأية( 83)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأَبِيهِ آزَرَ أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ     (74)    وَكَذَلِكَ نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ      (75)     إلى آخر القصة.* 

* يقول تعالى: واذكر قصة إبراهيم، عليه الصلاة والسلام، مثنيا عليه  ومعظما في حال دعوته إلى التوحيد، ونهيه عن الشرك، وإذ قال لأبيه ( آزَرَ  أَتَتَّخِذُ أَصْنَامًا آلِهَةً ) أي: لا تنفع ولا تضر وليس لها من الأمر  شيء، ( إِنِّي أَرَاكَ وَقَوْمَكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ ) حيث عبدتم من لا  يستحق من العبادة شيئا، وتركتم عبادة خالقكم، ورازقكم، ومدبركم.* 
* ( وَكَذَلِكَ ) حين وفقناه للتوحيد والدعوة إليه ( نُرِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ  مَلَكُوتَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) أي: ليرى ببصيرته، ما اشتملت عليه من  الأدلة القاطعة، والبراهين الساطعة ( وَلِيَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُوقِنِينَ )  فإنه بحسب قيام الأدلة، يحصل له الإيقان والعلم التام بجميع المطالب.* 
*      فَلَمَّا جَنَّ عَلَيْهِ اللَّيْلُ     أي: أظلم      رَأَى كَوْكَبًا     لعله من الكواكب المضيئة، لأن تخصيصه بالذكر، يدل على زيادته عن غيره، ولهذا -والله أعلم- قال من قال: إنه الزهرة.* 
* (قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي    )  أي: على وجه التنزل مع الخصم أي: هذا ربي، فهلم ننظر، هل يستحق الربوبية؟  وهل يقوم لنا دليل على ذلك؟ فإنه لا ينبغي لعاقل أن يتخذ إلهه هواه، بغير  حجة ولا برهان.* 
* (فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ    ) أي: غاب ذلك الكوكب (     قَالَ لا أُحِبُّ الآفِلِينَ    )  أي: الذي يغيب ويختفي عمن عبده، فإن المعبود لا بد أن يكون قائما بمصالح  من عبده، ومدبرا له في جميع شئونه، فأما الذي يمضي وقت كثير وهو غائب، فمن  أين يستحق العبادة؟! وهل اتخاذه إلها إلا من أسفه السفه، وأبطل الباطل؟!* 
* (فَلَمَّا رَأَى الْقَمَرَ بَازِغًا    ) أي: طالعا، رأى زيادته على نور الكواكب ومخالفته لها (     قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي    ) تنزلا. (     فَلَمَّا أَفَلَ قَالَ لَئِنْ لَمْ يَهْدِنِي رَبِّي لأَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الضَّالِّينَ    ) فافتقر غاية الافتقار إلى هداية ربه، وعلم أنه إن لم يهده الله فلا هادي له، وإن لم يعنه على طاعته، فلا معين له.* 
* (فَلَمَّا رَأَى الشَّمْسَ بَازِغَةً قَالَ هَذَا رَبِّي هَذَا أَكْبَرُ    ) من الكوكب ومن القمر. (     فَلَمَّا أَفَلَتْ    ) تقرر حينئذ الهدى، واضمحل الردى فـ (     قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ    ) حيث قام البرهان الصادق الواضح، على بطلانه.* 
* (إِنِّي وَجَّهْتُ وَجْهِيَ لِلَّذِي فَطَرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ حَنِيفًا    ) أي: لله وحده، مقبلا عليه، معرضا عن من سواه. (     وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ    )  فتبرأ من الشرك، وأذعن بالتوحيد، وأقام على ذلك البرهان [وهذا الذي ذكرنا  في تفسير هذه الآيات، هو الصواب، وهو أن المقام مقام مناظرة، من إبراهيم  لقومه، وبيان بطلان إلهية هذه الأجرام العلوية وغيرها. وأما من قال: إنه  مقام نظر في حال طفوليته، فليس عليه دليل] .* 
* (وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ قَالَ أَتُحَاجُّونِّي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِ    ) أيُّ فائدة لمحاجة من  لم يتبين له الهدى؟ فأما من هداه الله، ووصل إلى أعلى درجات اليقين، فإنه –هو بنفسه- يدعو الناس إلى ما هو عليه.* 
*      وَلا أَخَافُ مَا تُشْرِكُونَ بِهِ     فإنها لن تضرني، ولن تمنع عني من النفع شيئا.      إِلا أَنْ يَشَاءَ رَبِّي شَيْئًا وَسِعَ رَبِّي كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا أَفَلا تَتَذَكَّرُونَ     فتعلمون أنه وحده المعبود المستحق للعبودية. 
*
*      وَكَيْفَ أَخَافُ مَا أَشْرَكْتُمْ     وحالها حال العجز، وعدم النفع،   < 1-263 >        وَلا تَخَافُونَ أَنَّكُمْ أَشْرَكْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ عَلَيْكُمْ سُلْطَانًا     أي: إلا بمجرد اتباع الهوى.      فَأَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ أَحَقُّ بِالأَمْنِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ      . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (138)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 84 الى الأية( 90)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   قال الله تعالى فاصلا بين الفريقين      الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يَلْبِسُوا     أي: يخلطوا      إِيمَانَهُمْ بِظُلْمٍ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الأَمْنُ وَهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ      الأمن من المخاوفِ والعذاب والشقاء، والهدايةُ إلى الصراط المستقيم، فإن  كانوا لم يلبسوا إيمانهم بظلم مطلقا، لا بشرك، ولا بمعاص، حصل لهم الأمن  التام، والهداية التامة. وإن كانوا لم يلبسوا إيمانهم بالشرك وحده، ولكنهم  يعملون السيئات، حصل لهم أصل الهداية، وأصل الأمن، وإن لم يحصل لهم كمالها.  ومفهوم الآية الكريمة، أن الذين لم يحصل لهم الأمران، لم يحصل لهم هداية،  ولا أمن، بل حظهم الضلال والشقاء.* 
*ولما حكم لإبراهيم عليه السلام، بما بين به من البراهين القاطعة قال:      وَتِلْكَ حُجَّتُنَا آتَيْنَاهَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ عَلَى قَوْمِهِ     أي: علا بها عليهم، وفلجهم بها.* 
*      نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ      كما رفعنا درجات إبراهيم عليه السلام في الدنيا والآخرة، فإن العلم يرفع  الله به صاحبه فوق العباد درجات. خصوصا العالم العامل المعلم، فإنه يجعله  الله إماما للناس، بحسب حاله ترمق أفعاله، وتقتفى آثاره، ويستضاء بنوره،  ويمشى بعلمه في ظلمة ديجوره.* 
*قال تعالى      يَرْفَعِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ     .* 
*      إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ      فلا يضع العلم والحكمة، إلا في المحل اللائق بها، وهو أعلم بذلك المحل، وبما ينبغي له.* 
*    وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ كُلا هَدَيْنَا وَنُوحًا  هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ  وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (84)    وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى وَعِيسَى وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ     (85)    وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَالْيَسَعَ وَيُونُسَ وَلُوطًا وَكُلا فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ     (86)    وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     (87)    ذَلِكَ هُدَى اللَّهِ يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَلَوْ أَشْرَكُوا لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (88)    أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ وَالْحُكْمَ وَالنُّبُوَّةَ  فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا  بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ     (89)    أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ اقْتَدِهِ قُلْ لا  أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا إِنْ هُوَ إِلا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ     (90)   .  * *لما ذكر الله تعالى عبده وخليله، إبراهيم عليه السلام، وذكر ما مَنَّ  الله عليه به، من العلم والدعوة، والصبر، ذكر ما أكرمه الله به من الذرية  الصالحة، والنسل الطيب. وأن الله جعل صفوة الخلق من نسله، وأعظم بهذه  المنقبة والكرامة الجسيمة، التي لا يدرك لها نظير فقال: ( وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ  إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ ) ابنه،الذي هو إسرائيل، أبو الشعب الذي فضله الله  على العالمين.* 

* ( كُلا ) منهما ( هَدَيْنَا ) الصراط المستقيم، في علمه وعمله.* 
* ( وَنُوحًا هَدَيْنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ ) وهدايته من أنواع  الهدايات الخاصة التي لم تحصل إلا لأفراد من العالم؛ وهم أولو العزم من الرسل، الذي هو أحدهم.* 
* ( وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِهِ ) يحتمل أن الضمير عائد إلى نوح، لأنه أقرب  مذكور، ولأن الله ذكر مع من ذكر لوطا، وهو من ذرية نوح، لا من ذرية إبراهيم  لأنه ابن أخيه.* 
*ويحتمل أن الضمير يعود إلى إبراهيم لأن السياق في مدحه والثناء عليه،  ولوط -وإن لم يكن من ذريته- فإنه ممن آمن على يده، فكان منقبة الخليل  وفضيلته بذلك، أبلغ من كونه مجرد ابن له.* 
* ( دَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ ) بن داود ( وَأَيُّوبَ وَيُوسُفَ ) بن  يعقوب. ( وَمُوسَى وَهَارُونَ ) ابني عمران، ( وَكَذَلِكَ ) كما أصلحنا  ذرية إبراهيم الخليل، لأنه أحسن في عبادة ربه، وأحسن في نفع الخلق (  نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) بأن نجعل لهم من الثناء الصدق، والذرية الصالحة،  بحسب إحسانهم.* 
* ( وَزَكَرِيَّا وَيَحْيَى ) ابنه ( وَعِيسَى ) ابن مريم. (  وَإِلْيَاسَ كُلٌّ ) هؤلاء ( مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ ) في أخلاقهم وأعمالهم  وعلومهم، بل هم سادة الصالحين وقادتهم وأئمتهم.* 
* ( وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ ) بن إبراهيم أبو الشعب الذي هو أفضل الشعوب، وهو  الشعب العربي، ووالد سيد ولد آدم، محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. ( وَالْيَسَعَ  وَيُونُسَ ) بن متى ( وَلُوطًا ) بن هاران، أخي إبراهيم. ( وَكُلا ) من  هؤلاء الأنبياء والمرسلين ( فَضَّلْنَا عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ ) لأن درجات  الفضائل أربع – وهي التي ذكرها الله بقوله:       وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَأُولَئِكَ مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ  اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ وَالصِّدِّيقِين  َ وَالشُّهَدَاءِ  وَالصَّالِحِينَ      فهؤلاء من الدرجة العليا، بل هم أفضل الرسل على الإطلاق، فالرسل الذين قصهم الله   < 1-264 >   في كتابه، أفضل ممن لم يقص علينا نبأهم بلا شك.* 
* ( وَمِنْ آبَائِهِمْ ) أي: آباء هؤلاء المذكورين ( وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ  وَإِخْوَانِهِمْ ) أي: وهدينا من آباء هؤلاء وذرياتهم وإخوانهم. (  وَاجْتَبَيْنَاه  ُمْ ) أي: اخترناهم ( وَهَدَيْنَاهُمْ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ  مُسْتَقِيمٍ ) .* 
* ( ذَلِكَ ) الهدى المذكور ( هُدَى اللَّهِ ) الذي لا هدى إلا هداه. (  يَهْدِي بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ) فاطلبوا منه الهدى فإنه إن لم  يهدكم فلا هادي لكم غيره، وممن شاء هدايته هؤلاء المذكورون. ( وَلَوْ  أَشْرَكُوا ) على الفرض والتقدير ( لَحَبِطَ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ ) فإن الشرك محبط للعمل، موجب للخلود في النار. فإذا كان هؤلاء  الصفوة الأخيار، لو أشركوا -وحاشاهم- لحبطت أعمالهم فغيرهم أولى.* 
* ( أُولَئِكَ ) المذكورون ( الَّذِينَ هَدَى اللَّهُ فَبِهُدَاهُمُ  اقْتَدِهِ ) أي: امش -أيها الرسول الكريم- خلف هؤلاء الأنبياء الأخيار،  واتبع ملتهم وقد امتثل صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاهتدى بهدي الرسل قبله، وجمع  كل كمال فيهم. فاجتمعت لديه فضائل وخصائص، فاق بها جميع العالمين، وكان سيد  المرسلين، وإمام المتقين، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعليهم أجمعين، وبهذا  الملحظ، استدل بهذه من استدل من الصحابة، أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،  أفضل الرسل كلهم.* 
* ( قُلْ ) للذين أعرضوا عن دعوتك: ( لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا )  أي: لا أطلب منكم مغرما ومالا جزاء عن إبلاغي إياكم، ودعوتي لكم فيكون من  أسباب امتناعكم، إن أجري إلا على الله. 
*
* ( إِنْ هُوَ إِلا ذِكْرَى لِلْعَالَمِينَ ) يتذكرون به ما ينفعهم،  فيفعلونه، وما يضرهم،فيذرونه، ويتذكرون به معرفة ربهم بأسمائه وأوصافه.  ويتذكرون به الأخلاق الحميدة، والطرق الموصلة إليها، والأخلاق الرذيلة،  والطرق المفضية إليها،فإذا كان ذكرى للعالمين، كان أعظم نعمة أنعم الله بها  عليهم، فعليهم قبولها والشكر عليها. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (139)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 91 الى الأية( 94)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَمَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ إِذْ قَالُوا مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  عَلَى بَشَرٍ مِنْ شَيْءٍ قُلْ مَنْ أَنْزَلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ  بِهِ مُوسَى نُورًا وَهُدًى لِلنَّاسِ تَجْعَلُونَهُ قَرَاطِيسَ  تُبْدُونَهَا وَتُخْفُونَ كَثِيرًا وَعُلِّمْتُمْ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُوا  أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ قُلِ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ ذَرْهُمْ فِي خَوْضِهِمْ  يَلْعَبُونَ     (91)   .* 

*هذا تشنيع على من نفى الرسالة، [من اليهود والمشركين]   وزعم أن الله ما أنزل على بشر من شيء، فمن قال هذا، فما قدر الله حق قدره،  ولا عظمه حق عظمته، إذ هذا قدح في حكمته، وزعم أنه يترك عباده هملا لا  يأمرهم ولا ينهاهم، ونفي لأعظم منة، امتن الله بها على عباده، وهي الرسالة،  التي لا طريق للعباد إلى نيل السعادة، والكرامة، والفلاح، إلا بها، فأي  قدح في الله أعظم من هذا؟"* 
* ( قُلْ ) لهم –ملزما بفساد قولهم، وقرِّرْهم، بما به يقرون-: ( مَنْ  أَنزلَ الْكِتَابَ الَّذِي جَاءَ بِهِ مُوسَى ) وهو التوراة العظيمة (  نُورًا ) في ظلمات الجهل ( وَهُدًى ) من الضلالة، وهاديا إلى الصراط  المستقيم علما وعملا وهو الكتاب الذي شاع وذاع، وملأ ذكره القلوب والأسماع.  حتى أنهم جعلوا يتناسخونه في القراطيس، ويتصرفون فيه بما شاءوا، فما وافق  أهواءهم منه، أبدوه وأظهروه، وما خالف ذلك، أخفوه وكتموه، وذلك كثير.* 
* ( وَعُلِّمْتُمْ ) من العلوم التي بسبب ذلك الكتاب الجليل ( مَا لَمْ  تَعْلَمُوا أَنْتُمْ وَلا آبَاؤُكُمْ ) فإذا سألتهم عمن أنزل هذا الكتاب  الموصوف بتلك الصفات، فأجب عن هذا السؤال. و ( قل الله ) الذي أنزله،  فحينئذ يتضح الحق وينجلي مثل الشمس، وتقوم عليهم الحجة، ثم إذا ألزمتهم  بهذا الإلزام ( ذَرْهُمْ فِي خَوْضِهِمْ يَلْعَبُونَ ) أي: اتركهم يخوضوا  في الباطل، ويلعبوا بما لا فائدة فيه، حتى يلاقوا يومهم الذي يوعدون.* 
*     وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي بَيْنَ  يَدَيْهِ وَلِتُنْذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَالَّذِينَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ  يُحَافِظُونَ     (92)   .* 

*أي: ( وَهَذَا ) القرآن الذي ( أَنزلْنَاهُ ) إليك ( مُبَارَكٌ ) أي:  وَصْفُه البركة، وذلك لكثرة خيراته، وسعة مبراته. ( مُصَدِّقُ الَّذِي  بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ) أي: موافق للكتب السابقة، وشاهد لها بالصدق.* 
* ( وَلِتُنْذِرَ أُمَّ الْقُرَى وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا ) أي: وأنزلناه أيضا  لتنذر أم القرى، وهي: مكة المكرمة، ومن حولها، من ديار العرب، بل، ومن سائر  البلدان. فتحذر الناس عقوبة الله، وأخذه الأمم، وتحذرهم مما يوجب ذلك. (  وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ ) لأن الخوف إذا كان  في القلب عمرت أركانه، وانقاد لمراضي الله.* 
* ( وَهُمْ عَلَى صَلاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ ) أي: يداومون عليها، ويحفظون  أركانها وحدودها وشروطها وآدابها، ومكملاتها. جعلنا الله منهم.   < 1-265 >  * 
*     وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ قَالَ  أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ وَلَمْ يُوحَ إِلَيْهِ شَيْءٌ وَمَنْ قَالَ سَأُنْزِلُ  مِثْلَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي  غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلائِكَةُ بَاسِطُو أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُوا  أَنْفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَكُنْتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ  تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ     (93)     وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ  وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ  شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ لَقَدْ  تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ     (94)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: لا أحد أعظم ظلما، ولا أكبر جرما، ممن كذب [على] الله. بأن  نسب إلى الله قولا أو حكما وهو تعالى بريء منه، وإنما كان هذا أظلم الخلق،  لأن فيه من الكذب، وتغيير الأديان أصولها، وفروعها، ونسبة ذلك إلى الله  -ما هو من أكبر المفاسد.* 
*ويدخل في ذلك، ادعاء النبوة، وأن الله يوحي إليه، وهو كاذب في ذلك،  فإنه -مع كذبه على الله، وجرأته على عظمته وسلطانه- يوجب على الخلق أن  يتبعوه، ويجاهدهم على ذلك، ويستحل دماء من خالفه وأموالهم.* 
*ويدخل في هذه الآية، كل من ادعى النبوة، كمسيلمة الكذاب والأسود العنسي والمختار، وغيرهم ممن اتصف بهذا الوصف.* 
* ( وَمَنْ قَالَ سَأُنزلُ مِثْلَ مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ ) أي: ومن أظلم  ممن زعم. أنه يقدر على ما يقدر الله عليه ويجاري الله في أحكامه، ويشرع من  الشرائع، كما شرعه الله. ويدخل في هذا، كل من يزعم أنه يقدر على معارضة  القرآن، وأنه في إمكانه أن يأتي بمثله.وأي: ظلم أعظم من دعوى الفقير العاجز  بالذات، الناقص من كل وجه، مشاركةَ القوي الغني، الذي له الكمال المطلق،  من جميع الوجوه، في ذاته وأسمائه وصفاته؟"* 
*ولما ذم الظالمين، ذكر ما أعد لهم من العقوبة في حال الاحتضار، ويوم  القيامة فقال: ( وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ )  أي: شدائده وأهواله الفظيعة، وكُرَبه الشنيعة –لرأيت أمرا هائلا وحالة لا  يقدر الواصف أن يصفها.* 
* ( وَالْمَلائِكَةُ بَاسِطُو أَيْدِيهِمْ ) إلى أولئك الظالمين  المحتضرين بالضرب والعذاب، يقولون لهم عند منازعة أرواحهم وقلقها، وتعصيها  للخروج من الأبدان: ( أَخْرِجُوا أَنْفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ  عَذَابَ الْهُونِ ) أي: العذاب الشديد، الذي يهينكم ويذلكم والجزاء من جنس  العمل، فإن هذا العذاب ( بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ غَيْرَ  الْحَقِّ ) من كذبكم عليه، وردكم للحق، الذي جاءت به الرسل. ( وَكُنْتُمْ  عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ ) أي: تَرَفَّعون عن الانقياد لها،  والاستسلام لأحكامها.وفي هذا دليل على عذاب البرزخ ونعيمه، فإن هذا الخطاب،  والعذاب الموجه إليهم، إنما هو عند الاحتضار وقبيل الموت وبعده.* 
*وفيه دليل، على أن الروح جسم، يدخل ويخرج، ويخاطب، ويساكن الجسد، ويفارقه، فهذه حالهم في البرزخ.* 
*وأما يوم القيامة، فإنهم إذا وردوها، وردوها مفلسين فرادى بلا أهل ولا  مال، ولا أولاد ولا جنود، ولا أنصار، كما خلقهم الله أول مرة، عارين من كل  شيء.* 
*فإن الأشياء، إنما تتمول وتحصل بعد ذلك، بأسبابها، التي هي أسبابها،  وفي ذلك اليوم تنقطع جميع الأمور، التي كانت مع العبد في الدنيا، سوى العمل  الصالح والعمل السيء، الذي هو مادة الدار الآخرة، الذي تنشأ عنه، ويكون  حسنها وقبحها، وسرورها وغمومها، وعذابها ونعيمها، بحسب الأعمال. فهي التي  تنفع أو تضر، وتسوء أو تسر، وما سواها من الأهل والولد، والمال والأنصار،  فعواري خارجية، وأوصاف زائلة، وأحوال حائلة، ولهذا قال تعالى:* 
* ( وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ  مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ ) أي: أعطيناكم، وأنعمنا به عليكم  ( وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ ) لا يغنون عنكم شيئا ( وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ  شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ ) .* 
*فإن المشركين يشركون بالله، ويعبدون معه الملائكة، والأنبياء،  والصالحين، وغيرهم، وهم كلهم لله، ولكنهم يجعلون لهذه المخلوقات نصيبا من  أنفسهم، وشركة في عبادتهم، وهذا زعم منهم وظلم، فإن الجميع عبيد لله، والله  مالكهم، والمستحق لعبادتهم. فشركهم في العبادة، وصرفها لبعض العبيد، تنزيل  لهم منزلة الخالق المالك، فيوبخون يوم القيامة ويقال لهم هذه المقالة.* 

* ( وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ  فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ لَقَدْ تَقَطَّعَ بَيْنَكُمْ ) أي: تقطعت الوصل  والأسباب بينكم وبين شركائكم، من الشفاعة وغيرها فلم تنفع ولم تُجْد شيئا. (  وَضَلَّ عَنْكُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ ) من الربح، والأمن والسعادة،  والنجاة، التي زينها لكم الشيطان، وحسنها في قلوبكم، فنطقت بها ألسنتكم.  واغتررتم بهذا الزعم الباطل، الذي لا حقيقة له، حين تبين لكم نقيض ما كنتم  تزعمون، وظهر أنكم الخاسرون لأنفسكم وأهليكم وأموالكم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (140)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 95 الى الأية( 101)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**  إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ وَالنَّوَى يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ  الْمَيِّتِ وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ مِنَ الْحَيِّ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ فَأَنَّى   < 1-266 >   تُؤْفَكُونَ     (95)    فَالِقُ الإِصْبَاحِ وَجَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ذَلِكَ تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ     (96)    وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي  ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْلَمُونَ     (97)    وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ فَمُسْتَقَرٌّ وَمُسْتَوْدَعٌ قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ     (98)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى عن كماله، وعظمة سلطانه، وقوة اقتداره، وسعة رحمته، وعموم  كرمه، وشدة عنايته بخلقه، فقال: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ فَالِقُ الْحَبِّ ) شامل  لسائر الحبوب، التي يباشر الناس زرعها، والتي لا يباشرونها، كالحبوب التي  يبثها الله في البراري والقفار، فيفلق الحبوب عن الزروع والنوابت، على  اختلاف أنواعها، وأشكالها، ومنافعها، ويفلق النوى عن الأشجار، من النخيل  والفواكه، وغير ذلك. فينتفع الخلق، من الآدميين والأنعام، والدواب. ويرتعون  فيما فلق الله من الحب والنوى، ويقتاتون، وينتفعون بجميع أنواع المنافع  التي جعلها الله في ذلك. ويريهم الله من بره وإحسانه ما يبهر العقول، ويذهل  الفحول، ويريهم من بدائع صنعته، وكمال حكمته، ما به يعرفونه ويوحدونه،  ويعلمون أنه هو الحق، وأن عبادة ما سواه باطلة.* 
* ( يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ ) كما يخرج من المني حيوانا، ومن البيضة فرخا، ومن الحب والنوى زرعا وشجرا.* 
* ( وَمُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتِ ) وهو الذي لا نمو فيه، أو لا روح ( مِنَ  الْحَيِّ ) كما يخرج من الأشجار والزروع النوى والحب، ويخرج من الطائر بيضا  ونحو ذلك.* 
* ( ذَلِكُمْ ) الذي فعل ما فعل، وانفرد بخلق هذه الأشياء وتدبيرها (  اللَّهُ ) رَبُّكُمْ أي: الذي له الألوهية والعبادة على خلقه أجمعين، وهو  الذي ربى جميع العالمين بنعمه، وغذاهم بكرمه. ( فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ ) أي:  فأنى تصرفون، وتصدون عن عبادة من هذا شأنه، إلى عبادة من لا يملك لنفسه  نفعا ولا ضرا، ولا موتا، ولا حياة، ولا نشورا؟"* 
*ولما ذكر تعالى مادة خلق الأقوات، ذكر منته بتهيئة المساكن، وخلقه كل  ما يحتاج إليه العباد، من الضياء والظلمة، وما يترتب على ذلك من أنواع  المنافع والمصالح فقال: ( فَالِقُ الإصْبَاحِ ) أي: كما أنه فالق الحب  والنوى، كذلك هو فالق ظلمة الليل الداجي، الشامل لما على وجه الأرض، بضياء  الصبح الذي يفلقه شيئا فشيئا، حتى تذهب ظلمة الليل كلها، ويخلفها الضياء  والنور العام، الذي يتصرف به الخلق في مصالحهم، ومعايشهم، ومنافع دينهم  ودنياهم.* 
*ولما كان الخلق محتاجين إلى السكون والاستقرار والراحة، التي لا تتم  بوجود النهار والنور ( جَعَلَ ) الله ( اللَّيْلَ سَكَنًا ) يسكن فيه  الآدميون إلى دورهم ومنامهم، والأنعام إلى مأواها، والطيور إلى أوكارها،  فتأخذ نصيبها من الراحة، ثم يزيل الله ذلك بالضياء، وهكذا أبدا إلى يوم  القيامة ( و ) جعل تعالى ( الشمس وَالْقَمَرَ حُسْبَانًا ) بهما تعرف  الأزمنة والأوقات، فتنضبط بذلك أوقات العبادات، وآجال المعاملات، ويعرف بها  مدة ما مضى من الأوقات التي لولا وجود الشمس والقمر، وتناوبهما واختلافهما  - لما عرف ذلك عامة الناس، واشتركوا في علمه، بل كان لا يعرفه إلا أفراد  من الناس، بعد الاجتهاد، وبذلك يفوت من المصالح الضرورية ما يفوت.* 
* ( ذَلِكَ ) التقدير المذكور ( تَقْدِيرُ الْعَزِيزِ الْعَلِيمِ ) الذي  من عزته انقادت له هذه المخلوقات العظيمة، فجرت مذللة مسخرة بأمره، بحيث  لا تتعدى ما حده الله لها، ولا تتقدم عنه ولا تتأخر ( الْعَلِيم) الذي أحاط  علمه، بالظواهر والبواطن، والأوائل والأواخر.* 
*ومن الأدلة العقلية على إحاطة علمه، تسخير هذه المخلوقات العظيمة، على  تقدير، ونظام بديع، تحيُّرُ العقول في حسنه وكماله، وموافقته للمصالح  والحكم.* 
* ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ النُّجُومَ لِتَهْتَدُوا بِهَا فِي  ظُلُمَاتِ الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ) حين تشتبه عليكم المسالك، ويتحير في سيره  السالك، فجعل الله النجوم هداية للخلق إلى السبل، التي يحتاجون إلى سلوكها  لمصالحهم، وتجاراتهم، وأسفارهم.* 
*منها: نجوم لا تزال ترى، ولا تسير عن محلها، ومنها: ما هو مستمر السير، يعرف سيرَه أهل المعرفة بذلك، ويعرفون به الجهات والأوقات.* 
*ودلت هذه الآية ونحوها، على مشروعية تعلم سير الكواكب ومحالّها الذي يسمى علم التسيير، فإنه لا تتم الهداية ولا تمكن إلا بذلك.* 
* ( قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ ) أي بيناها، ووضحناها، وميزنا كل جنس  ونوع منها عن الآخر، بحيث صارت آيات الله بادية ظاهرة ( لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْلَمُونَ ) أي: لأهل العلم والمعرفة، فإنهم الذين يوجه إليهم الخطاب،  ويطلب منهم الجواب، بخلاف أهل الجهل والجفاء، المعرضين عن آيات الله، وعن  العلم الذي جاءت به الرسل، فإن البيان لا يفيدهم شيئا، والتفصيل لا يزيل  عنهم ملتبسا، والإيضاح لا يكشف لهم مشكلا.* 
* ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ) وهو آدم عليه  السلام. أنشأ الله منه هذا العنصر الآدمي؛ الذي قد ملأ الأرض ولم يزل في  زيادة ونمو، الذي قد تفاوت في أخلاقه وخلقه، وأوصافه تفاوتا لا يمكن ضبطه،  ولا يدرك وصفه، وجعل الله لهم مستقرا، أي منتهى ينتهون إليه، وغاية يساقون  إليها، وهي دار القرار، التي لا مستقر وراءها، ولا نهاية فوقها، فهذه  الدار، هي التي خلق الخلق لسكناها، وأوجدوا في الدنيا ليسعوا في أسبابها،  التي تنشأ عليها وتعمر بها، وأودعهم الله في أصلاب آبائهم وأرحام أمهاتهم،  ثم في دار الدنيا، ثم في البرزخ، كل ذلك، على وجه الوديعة، التي لا تستقر   < 1-267 >    ولا تثبت، بل ينتقل منها حتى يوصل إلى الدار التي هي المستقر، وأما هذه  الدار، فإنها مستودع وممر ( قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَفْقَهُونَ  ) عن الله آياته، ويفهمون عنه حججه، وبيناته.* 
*   وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ  نَبَاتَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَأَخْرَجْنَا مِنْهُ خَضِرًا نُخْرِجُ مِنْهُ حَبًّا  مُتَرَاكِبًا وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ مِنْ طَلْعِهَا قِنْوَانٌ دَانِيَةٌ  وَجَنَّاتٍ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَالزَّيْتُونَ وَالرُّمَّانَ مُشْتَبِهًا  وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ انْظُرُوا إِلَى ثَمَرِهِ إِذَا أَثْمَرَ وَيَنْعِهِ  إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكُمْ لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ     (99)   . 
*
*وهذا من أعظم مننه العظيمة، التي يضطر إليها الخلق، من الآدميين  وغيرهم، وهو أنه أنزل من السماء ماء متتابعا وقت حاجة الناس إليه، فأنبت  الله به كل شيء، مما يأكل الناس والأنعام، فرتع الخلق بفضل الله، وانبسطوا  برزقه، وفرحوا بإحسانه، وزال عنهم الجدب واليأس والقحط، ففرحت القلوب،  وأسفرت الوجوه، وحصل للعباد من رحمة الرحمن الرحيم، ما به يتمتعون وبه  يرتعون، مما يوجب لهم، أن يبذلوا جهدهم في شكر من أسدى النعم، وعبادته  والإنابة إليه، والمحبة له.* 
*ولما ذكر عموم ما ينبت بالماء، من أنواع الأشجار والنبات، ذكر الزرع  والنخل، لكثرة نفعهما وكونهما قوتا لأكثر الناس فقال: ( فَأَخْرَجْنَا  مِنْهُ خَضِرًا نُخْرِجُ مِنْهُ ) أي: من ذلك النبات الخضر، ( حَبًّا  مُتَرَاكِبًا ) بعضه فوق بعض، من بر، وشعير، وذرة، وأرز، وغير ذلك، من  أصناف الزروع، وفي وصفه بأنه متراكب، إشارة إلى أن حبوبه متعددة، وجميعها  تستمد من مادة واحدة، وهي لا تختلط، بل هي متفرقة الحبوب، مجتمعة الأصول،  وإشارة أيضا إلى كثرتها، وشمول ريعها وغلتها، ليبقى أصل البذر، ويبقى بقية  كثيرة للأكل والادخار.* 
* ( وَمِنَ النَّخْلِ ) أخرج الله ( مِنْ طَلْعِهَا ) وهو الكفرى،  والوعاء قبل ظهور القنو منه، فيخرج من ذلك الوعاء ( قِنْوَانٌ دَانِيَةٌ )  أي: قريبة سهلة التناول، متدلية على من أرادها، بحيث لا يعسر التناول من  النخل وإن طالت، فإنه يوجد فيها كرب ومراقي، يسهل صعودها.* 
* ( و ) أخرج تعالى بالماء ( جنات مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَالزَّيْتُونَ  وَالرُّمَّانَ ) فهذه من الأشجار الكثيرة النفع، العظيمة الوقع، فلذلك  خصصها الله بالذكر بعد أن عم جميع الأشجار والنوابت.* 
*وقوله ( مُشْتَبِهًا وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ ) يحتمل أن يرجع إلى الرمان والزيتون، أي: مشتبها في شجره وورقه، غير متشابه في ثمره.* 
*ويحتمل أن يرجع ذلك، إلى سائر الأشجار والفواكه، وأن بعضها مشتبه، يشبه  بعضه بعضا، ويتقارب في بعض أوصافه، وبعضها لا مشابهة بينه وبين غيره،  والكل ينتفع به العباد، ويتفكهون، ويقتاتون، ويعتبرون، ولهذا أمر تعالى  بالاعتبار به، فقال: ( انْظُرُوا ) نظر فكر واعتبار ( إِلَى ثَمَرِهِ ) أي:  الأشجار كلها، خصوصا: النخل ( إذا أثمر ) .* 
* ( وَيَنْعِهِ ) أي: انظروا إليه، وقت إطلاعه، ووقت نضجه وإيناعه، فإن  في ذلك عبرا وآيات، يستدل بها على رحمة الله، وسعة إحسانه وجوده، وكمال  اقتداره وعنايته بعباده.* 
*ولكن ليس كل أحد يعتبر ويتفكر وليس كل من تفكر، أدرك المعنى المقصود،  ولهذا قيد تعالى الانتفاع بالآيات بالمؤمنين فقال: ( إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَم  لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) فإن المؤمنين يحملهم ما معهم من الإيمان،  على العمل بمقتضياته ولوازمه، التي منها التفكر في آيات الله، والاستنتاج  منها ما يراد منها، وما تدل عليه، عقلا وفطرة، وشرعا. 
*
*    وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ الْجِنَّ وَخَلَقَهُمْ وَخَرَقُوا لَهُ  بَنِينَ وَبَنَاتٍ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا  يَصِفُونَ     (100)    بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ  تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ  عَلِيمٌ     (101)   .  
*
*يخبر تعالى: أنه مع إحسانه لعباده وتعرفه إليهم، بآياته البينات،  وحججه الواضحات -أن المشركين به، من قريش وغيرهم، جعلوا له شركاء، يدعونهم،  ويعبدونهم، من الجن والملائكة، الذين هم خلق من خلق الله، ليس فيهم من  خصائص الربوبية والألوهية شيء، فجعلوها شركاء لمن له الخلق والأمر، وهو  المنعم بسائر أصناف النعم، الدافع لجميع النقم، وكذلك "خرق المشركون" أي:  ائتفكوا، وافتروا من تلقاء أنفسهم لله، بنين وبنات بغير علم منهم، ومن أظلم  ممن قال على الله بلا علم، وافترى عليه أشنع النقص، الذي يجب تنزيه الله  عنه؟!!.* 
*ولهذا نزه نفسه عما افتراه عليه المشركون فقال: ( سُبْحَانَهُ  وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ ) فإنه تعالى، الموصوف بكل كمال، المنزه عن كل  نقص، وآفة وعيب.* 
* ( بَدِيعُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) أي: خالقهما، ومتقن صنعتهما، على  غير مثال سبق، بأحسن خلق، ونظام وبهاء، لا تقترح عقول أولي الألباب مثله،  وليس له في خلقهما مشارك.* 
* ( أَنَّى يَكُونُ لَهُ وَلَدٌ وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ صَاحِبَةٌ ) أي: كيف  يكون لله الولد، وهو الإله السيد الصمد، الذي لا صاحبة له أي: لا زوجة له،  وهو الغني عن مخلوقاته، وكلها فقيرة إليه، مضطرة في جميع أحوالها إليه،  والولد لا بد أن يكون من جنس والده؛ والله خالق كل شيء وليس شيء من  المخلوقات مشابها لله بوجه من الوجوه.* 

*ولما ذكر عموم خلقه للأشياء، ذكر إحاطة علمه بها فقال: ( وَهُوَ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ ) وفي ذكر العلم بعد الخلق، إشارة إلى الدليل  العقلي إلى   < 1-268 >    ثبوت علمه، وهو هذه المخلوقات، وما اشتملت عليه من النظام التام، والخلق  الباهر، فإن في ذلك دلالة على سعة علم الخالق، وكمال حكمته، كما قال تعالى:       أَلا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ     وكما قال تعالى:      وَهُوَ الْخَلاقُ الْعَلِيمُ      ذلكم الذي خلق ما خلق، وقدر ما قدر. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (141)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 102 الى الأية( 110)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**  ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ     (102)    لا تُدْرِكُهُ الأَبْصَارُ وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأَبْصَارَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ     (103)    قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ     (104)   .* 

*( اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ ) أي: المألوه المعبود، الذي يستحق نهاية الذل،  ونهاية الحب،الرب، الذي ربى جميع الخلق بالنعم، وصرف عنهم صنوف النقم. ( لا  إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ فَاعْبُدُوهُ ) أي: إذا استقر  وثبت، أنه الله الذي لا إله إلا هو،فاصرفوا له جميع أنواع العبادة،  وأخلصوها لله، واقصدوا بها وجهه. فإن هذا هو المقصود من الخلق، الذي خلقوا  لأجله       وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ       .* 
* ( وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ ) أي: جميع الأشياء، تحت وكالة الله وتدبيره،خلقا، وتدبيرا، وتصريفا.* 
*ومن المعلوم، أن الأمر المتصرف فيه يكون استقامته وتمامه، وكمال  انتظامه، بحسب حال الوكيل عليه. ووكالته تعالى على الأشياء، ليست من جنس  وكالة الخلق، فإن وكالتهم، وكالة نيابة، والوكيل فيها تابع لموكله.* 
*وأما الباري، تبارك وتعالى، فوكالته من نفسه لنفسه، متضمنة لكمال  العلم،وحسن التدبير والإحسان فيه، والعدل، فلا يمكن لأحد أن يستدرك على  الله،ولا يرى في خلقه خللا ولا فطورا، ولا في تدبيره نقصا وعيبا.* 
*ومن وكالته: أنه تعالى، توكل ببيان دينه، وحفظه عن المزيلات والمغيرات،وأنه تولى حفظ المؤمنين وعصمتهم عما يزيل إيمانهم ودينهم.* 
* ( لا تُدْرِكُهُ الأبْصَارُ ) لعظمته، وجلاله وكماله، أي: لا تحيط به  الأبصار، وإن كانت تراه، وتفرح بالنظر إلى وجهه الكريم، فنفي الإدراك لا  ينفي الرؤية، بل يثبتها بالمفهوم. فإنه إذا نفى الإدراك، الذي هو أخص أوصاف  الرؤية، دل على أن الرؤية ثابتة.* 
*فإنه لو أراد نفي الرؤية، لقال "لا تراه الأبصار" ونحو ذلك، فعلم أنه  ليس في الآية حجة لمذهب المعطلة، الذين ينفون رؤية ربهم في الآخرة، بل فيها  ما يدل على نقيض قولهم.* 
* ( وَهُوَ يُدْرِكُ الأبْصَارَ ) أي: هو الذي أحاط علمه، بالظواهر  والبواطن،وسمعه بجميع الأصوات الظاهرة، والخفية، وبصره بجميع  المبصرات،صغارها  ، وكبارها، ولهذا قال: ( وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ )  الذي لطف علمه وخبرته، ودق حتى أدرك السرائر والخفايا، والخبايا والبواطن.* 
*ومن لطفه، أنه يسوق عبده إلى مصالح دينه، ويوصلها إليه بالطرق التي لا  يشعر بها العبد، ولا يسعى فيها، ويوصله إلى السعادة الأبدية، والفلاح  السرمدي، من حيث لا يحتسب، حتى أنه يقدر عليه الأمور، التي يكرهها العبد،  ويتألم منها، ويدعو الله أن يزيلها، لعلمه أن دينه أصلح، وأن كماله متوقف  عليها، فسبحان اللطيف لما يشاء، الرحيم بالمؤمنين.* 
* ( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ  فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ عَمِيَ فَعَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ )  لما بين تعالى من الآيات البينات، والأدلة الواضحات، الدالة على الحق في  جميع المطالب والمقاصد، نبه العباد عليها، وأخبر أن هدايتهم وضدها لأنفسهم،  فقال: ( قَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) أي: آيات تبين  الحق،وتجعله للقلب بمنزلة الشمس للأبصار، لما اشتملت عليه من فصاحة  اللفظ،وبيانه، ووضوحه، ومطابقته للمعاني الجليلة، والحقائق الجميلة، لأنها  صادرة من الرب، الذي ربى خلقه، بصنوف نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة، التي من  أفضلها وأجلها، تبيين الآيات، وتوضيح المشكلات.* 
* ( فَمَنْ أَبْصَرَ ) بتلك الآيات، مواقع العبرة، وعمل بمقتضاها ( فَلِنَفْسِهِ ) فإن الله هو الغني الحميد.* 
* ( وَمَنْ عَمِيَ ) بأن بُصِّر فلم يتبصر، وزُجِر فلم ينزجر، وبين له الحق، فما انقاد له ولا تواضع، فإنما عماه مضرته عليه.* 
* ( وَمَا أَنَا ) أي: الرسول ( عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ ) أحفظ أعمالكم  وأرقبها على الدوام إنما عليَّ البلاغ المبين وقد أديته، وبلغت ما أنزل  الله إليَّ، فهذه وظيفتي، وما عدا ذلك فلست موظفا فيه .* 

*    وَلا تَسُبُّوا الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَسُبُّوا  اللَّهَ عَدْوًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ كَذَلِكَ زَيَّنَّا لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ  عَمَلَهُمْ ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ مَرْجِعُهُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (108)   .* 

*ينهى الله المؤمنين عن أمر كان جائزا، بل مشروعا في الأصل، وهو سب آلهة المشركين، التي اتخذت أوثانا وآلهة   < 1-269 >   مع الله، التي يتقرب إلى الله بإهانتها وسبها.* 
*ولكن لما كان هذا السب طريقا إلى سب المشركين لرب العالمين، الذي يجب  تنزيه جنابه العظيم عن كل عيب، وآفة، وسب، وقدح -نهى الله عن سب آلهة  المشركين، لأنهم يحمون لدينهم، ويتعصبون له. لأن كل أمة، زين الله لهم  عملهم، فرأوه حسنا، وذبوا عنه، ودافعوا بكل طريق، حتى إنهم، ليسبون الله رب  العالمين، الذي رسخت عظمته في قلوب الأبرار والفجار، إذا سب المسلمون  آلهتهم.* 
*ولكن الخلق كلهم، مرجعهم ومآلهم، إلى الله يوم القيامة، يعرضون عليه،وتعرض أعمالهم، فينبئهم بما كانوا يعملون، من خير وشر.* 
*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة، دليل للقاعدة الشرعية وهو أن الوسائل تعتبر  بالأمور التي توصل إليها، وأن وسائل المحرم، ولو كانت جائزة تكون محرمة،  إذا كانت تفضي إلى الشر.* 
*   وَأَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ لَئِنْ جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ  لَيُؤْمِنُنَّ بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا الآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَمَا  يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَا إِذَا جَاءَتْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (109)    وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ  أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ     (110)   . * 

*أي: وأقسم المشركون المكذبون للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. (  بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ ) أي: قسما اجتهدوا فيه وأكدوه. ( لَئِنْ  جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ ) تدل على صدق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ( لَيُؤْمِنُنَّ  بِهَا ) وهذا الكلام الذي صدر منهم، لم يكن قصدهم فيه الرشاد، وإنما قصدهم  دفع الاعتراض عليهم، ورد ما جاء به الرسول قطعا، فإن الله أيد رسوله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، بالآيات البينات،والأدلة الواضحات، التي -عند الالتفات  لها- لا تبقي أدنى شبهة ولا إشكال في صحة ما جاء به، فطلبهم -بعد ذلك-  للآيات من باب التعنت، الذي لا يلزم إجابته، بل قد يكون المنع من إجابتهم  أصلح لهم، فإن الله جرت سنته في عباده، أن المقترحين للآيات على رسلهم، إذا  جاءتهم، فلم يؤمنوا بها -أنه يعاجلهم بالعقوبة، ولهذا قال: ( قُلْ  إِنَّمَا الآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ) أي: هو الذي يرسلها إذا شاء، ويمنعها  إذا شاء، ليس لي من الأمر شيء، فطلبكم مني الآيات ظلم،وطلب لما لا أملك،  وإنما توجهون إلى توضيح ما جئتكم به، وتصديقه، وقد حصل، ومع ذلك، فليس  معلوما، أنهم إذا جاءتهم الآيات يؤمنون ويصدقون، بل الغالب ممن هذه حاله،  أنه لا يؤمن، ولهذا قال: ( وَمَا يُشْعِرُكُمْ أَنَّهَا إِذَا جَاءَتْ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ ) .* 
* ( وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا  بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ ) أي:  ونعاقبهم، إذا لم يؤمنوا أول مرة يأتيهم فيها الداعي، وتقوم عليهم الحجة،  بتقليب القلوب، والحيلولة بينهم وبين الإيمان، وعدم التوفيق لسلوك الصراط  المستقيم.* 
*وهذا من عدل الله، وحكمته بعباده، فإنهم الذين جنوا على أنفسهم، وفتح  لهم الباب فلم يدخلوا، وبين لهم الطريق فلم يسلكوا، فبعد ذلك إذا حرموا  التوفيق، كان مناسبا لأحوالهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (142)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 110 الى الأية( 118)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَلَوْ أَنَّنَا نَزَّلْنَا إِلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةَ وَكَلَّمَهُمُ  الْمَوْتَى وَحَشَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ قُبُلا مَا كَانُوا  لِيُؤْمِنُوا إِلا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ  يَجْهَلُونَ     (111)   .* 

*وكذلك تعليقهم الإيمان بإرادتهم، ومشيئتهم وحدهم، وعدم الاعتماد على  الله من أكبر الغلط، فإنهم لو جاءتهم الآيات العظيمة، من تنزيل الملائكة  إليهم،يشهدون للرسول بالرسالة، وتكليم الموتى وبعثهم بعد موتهم، وحشر كل  شيء إليهم حتى يكلمهم   ( قُبُلا ) ومشاهدة، ومباشرة، بصدق ما جاء به الرسول ما حصل منهم الإيمان،  إذا لم يشأ الله إيمانهم، ولكن أكثرهم يجهلون. فلذلك رتبوا إيمانهم، على  مجرد إتيان الآيات، وإنما العقل والعلم، أن يكون العبد مقصوده اتباع الحق،  ويطلبه بالطرق التي بينها الله، ويعمل بذلك، ويستعين ربه في اتباعه، ولا  يتكل على نفسه وحوله وقوته، ولا يطلب من الآيات الاقتراحية ما لا فائدة  فيه.* 

*    وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الإِنْسِ  وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا  وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ     (112)    وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ وَلِيَقْتَرِفُو  ا مَا هُمْ مُقْتَرِفُونَ     (113)   .* 

*يقول تعالى -مسليا لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم- وكما جعلنا لك  أعداء يردون دعوتك، ويحاربونك، ويحسدونك، فهذه سنتنا، أن نجعل لكل نبي  نرسله إلى الخلق أعداء، من شياطين الإنس والجن، يقومون بضد ما جاءت به  الرسل.* 
* ( يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا ) أي:  يزين بعضهم لبعض الأمر الذي يدعون إليه من الباطل، ويزخرفون له العبارات  حتى يجعلوه في أحسن صورة، ليغتر به السفهاء، وينقاد له الأغبياء، الذين لا  يفهمون الحقائق،ولا يفقهون المعاني، بل تعجبهم الألفاظ المزخرفة، والعبارات  المموهة،فيعتقدو  ن الحق   < 1-270 >    باطلا والباطل حقا، ولهذا قال تعالى: ( وَلِتَصْغَى إِلَيْهِ ) أي: ولتميل  إلى ذلك الكلام المزخرف ( أَفْئِدَةُ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِالآخِرَةِ ) لأن عدم إيمانهم باليوم الآخر وعدم عقولهم النافعة، يحملهم  على ذلك، ( وَلِيَرْضَوْهُ ) بعد أن يصغوا إليه، فيصغون إليه أولا فإذا  مالوا إليه ورأوا تلك العبارات المستحسنة، رضوه، وزين في قلوبهم، وصار  عقيدة راسخة،وصفة لازمة، ثم ينتج من ذلك، أن يقترفوا من الأعمال والأقوال  ما هم مقترفون، أي: يأتون من الكذب بالقول والفعل، ما هو من لوازم تلك  العقائد القبيحة، فهذه حال المغترين بشياطين الإنس والجن، المستجيبين  لدعوتهم،وأما أهل الإيمان بالآخرة، وأولو العقول الوافية والألباب الرزينة،  فإنهم لا يغترون بتلك العبارات، ولا تخلبهم تلك التمويهات، بل همتهم  مصروفة إلى معرفة الحقائق، فينظرون إلى المعاني التي يدعو إليها الدعاة،  فإن كانت حقا قبلوها، وانقادوا لها، ولو كسيت عبارات ردية، وألفاظا غير  وافية، وإن كانت باطلا ردوها على من قالها، كائنا من كان، ولو ألبست من  العبارات المستحسنة، ما هو أرق من الحرير.* 
*ومن حكمة الله تعالى، في جعله للأنبياء أعداء، وللباطل أنصارا قائمين  بالدعوة إليه، أن يحصل لعباده الابتلاء والامتحان، ليتميز الصادق من  الكاذب، والعاقل من الجاهل، والبصير من الأعمى.* 
*ومن حكمته أن في ذلك بيانا للحق، وتوضيحا له، فإن الحق يستنير ويتضح  إذا قام الباطل يصارعه ويقاومه. فإنه -حينئذ- يتبين من أدلة الحق، وشواهده  الدالة على صدقه وحقيقته، ومن فساد الباطل وبطلانه، ما هو من أكبر المطالب،  التي يتنافس فيها المتنافسون.* 

*    أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْزَلَ إِلَيْكُمُ  الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلا وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ يَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّهُ مُنَزَّلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الْمُمْتَرِينَ     (114)    وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلا لا مُبَدِّلَ لِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ     (115)   .* 

*أي: قل يا أيها الرسول ( أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْتَغِي حَكَمًا ) أحاكم  إليه، وأتقيد بأوامره ونواهيه. فإن غير الله محكوم عليه لا حاكم. وكل  تدبير وحكم للمخلوق فإنه مشتمل على النقص، والعيب، والجور، وإنما الذي يجب  أن يتخذ حاكما، فهو الله وحده لا شريك له، الذي له الخلق والأمر.* 
* ( الَّذِي أَنزلَ إِلَيْكُمُ الْكِتَابَ مُفَصَّلا ) أي: موضَّحا فيه  الحلال والحرام، والأحكام الشرعية، وأصول الدين وفروعه، الذي لا بيان فوق  بيانه، ولا برهان أجلى من برهانه، ولا أحسن منه حكما ولا أقوم قيلا لأن  أحكامه مشتملة على الحكمة والرحمة.* 
*وأهل الكتب السابقة، من اليهود والنصارى، يعترفون بذلك ( ويَعْلَمُونَ  أَنَّهُ مُنزلٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ ) ولهذا، تواطأت الإخبارات ( فَلا )  تشُكَّنَّ في ذلك ولا ( تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ ) .* 
*ثم وصف تفصيلها فقال: ( وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمت رَبِّكَ صِدْقًا وَعَدْلا )  أي: صدقا في الأخبار، وعدلا في الأمر والنهي. فلا أصدق من أخبار الله التي  أودعها هذا الكتاب العزيز، ولا أعدل من أوامره ونواهيه ( لا مُبَدِّلَ  لِكَلِمَاتِهِ ) [حيث حفظها وأحكمها بأعلى أنواع الصدق، وبغاية الحق، فلا  يمكن تغييرها، ولا اقتراح أحسن منها] .* 
* ( وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ ) لسائر الأصوات، باختلاف اللغات على تفنن  الحاجات. ( الْعَلِيمُ ) الذي أحاط علمه بالظواهر والبواطن، والماضي  والمستقبل.* 
*   وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلا يَخْرُصُونَ     (116)    إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ مَنْ يَضِلُّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ     (117)   .* 

*يقول تعالى، لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، محذرا عن طاعة أكثر الناس:  ( وَإِنْ تُطِعْ أَكْثَرَ مَنْ فِي الأرْضِ يُضِلُّوكَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ  اللَّهِ ) فإن أكثرهم قد انحرفوا في أديانهم وأعمالهم، وعلومهم. فأديانهم  فاسدة، وأعمالهم تبع لأهوائهم، وعلومهم ليس فيها تحقيق، ولا إيصال لسواء  الطريق.* 
*بل غايتهم أنهم يتبعون الظن، الذي لا يغني من الحق شيئا، ويتخرصون في  القول على الله ما لا يعلمون، ومن كان بهذه المثابة، فحري أن يحذِّر الله  منه عبادَه، ويصف لهم أحوالهم؛ لأن هذا –وإن كان خطابا للنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم- فإن أمته أسوة له في سائر الأحكام، التي ليست من خصائصه.* 
*والله تعالى أصدق قيلا وأصدق حديثا، و ( هُوَ أَعْلَمُ مَنْ يَضِلُّ  عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ ) وأعلم بمن يهتدي. ويهدي.فيجب عليكم -أيها المؤمنون- أن  تتبعوا نصائحه وأوامره ونواهيه لأنه أعلم بمصالحكم، وأرحم بكم من أنفسكم.* 
*ودلت هذه الآية، على أنه لا يستدل على الحق، بكثرة أهله، ولا يدل قلة  السالكين لأمر من الأمور أن يكون غير حق، بل الواقع بخلاف ذلك، فإن أهل  الحق هم الأقلون عددا، الأعظمون -عند الله- قدرا وأجرا، بل الواجب أن يستدل  على الحق والباطل، بالطرق الموصلة إليه.* 

*    فَكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ بِآيَاتِهِ مُؤْمِنِينَ     (118)   . * 

*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين، بمقتضى الإيمان، وأنهم إن كانوا  مؤمنين،فليأكلوا مما ذكر اسم الله عليه من بهيمة الأنعام، وغيرها من  الحيوانات المحللة، ويعتقدوا حلها،   < 1-271 >    ولا يفعلوا كما يفعل أهل الجاهلية من تحريم كثير من الحلال، ابتداعا من  عند أنفسهم، وإضلالا من شياطينهم،فذكر الله أن علامة المؤمن مخالفة أهل  الجاهلية، في هذه العادة الذميمة،المتضمن  ة لتغيير شرع الله. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (143)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 119 الى الأية( 124)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**وَمَا  لَكُمْ أَلا تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا ذُكِرَ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَقَدْ  فَصَّلَ لَكُمْ مَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِلا مَا اضْطُرِرْتُمْ إِلَيْهِ  وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا لَيُضِلُّونَ بِأَهْوَائِهِمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُعْتَدِين  َ (119)  .* 

*وأنه، أي شيء يمنعهم من أكل ما ذكر اسم الله عليه، وقد فصل الله لعباده  ما حرم عليهم، وبينه، ووضحه؟ فلم يبق فيه إشكال ولا شبهة، توجب أن يمتنع من  أكل بعض الحلال، خوفا من الوقوع في الحرام، ودلت الآية الكريمة، على أن  الأصل في الأشياء والأطعمة الإباحة، وأنه إذا لم يرد الشرع بتحريم شيء  منها، فإنه باق على الإباحة، فما سكت الله عنه فهو حلال، لأن الحرام قد  فصله الله، فما لم يفصله الله فليس بحرام.* 
*ومع ذلك، فالحرام الذي قد فصله الله وأوضحه، قد أباحه عند الضرورة والمخمصة، كما قال تعالى:  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ  إلى أن قال:  فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ فِي مَخْمَصَةٍ غَيْرَ مُتَجَانِفٍ لإِثْمٍ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  .* 
*ثم حذر عن كثير من الناس، فقال: ( وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا لَيُضِلُّونَ  بِأَهْوَائِهِمْ ) أي: بمجرد ما تهوى أنفسهم ( بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) ولا حجة.  فليحذر العبد من أمثال هؤلاء، وعلامتُهم -كما وصفهم الله لعباده- أن دعوتهم  غير مبنية على برهان، ولا لهم حجة شرعية، وإنما يوجد لهم شبه بحسب أهوائهم  الفاسدة، وآرائهم القاصرة، فهؤلاء معتدون على شرع الله وعلى عباد الله،  والله لا يحب المعتدين، بخلاف الهادين المهتدين، فإنهم يدعون إلى الحق  والهدى، ويؤيدون دعوتهم بالحجج العقلية والنقلية، ولا يتبعون في دعوتهم إلا  رضا ربهم والقرب منه.* 
* وَذَرُوا ظَاهِرَ الإِثْمِ وَبَاطِنَهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَكْسِبُونَ الإِثْمَ سَيُجْزَوْنَ بِمَا كَانُوا يَقْتَرِفُونَ (120)  . 
*
*المراد بالإثم: جميع المعاصي، التي تؤثم العبد، أي: توقعه في الإثم،  والحرج، من الأشياء المتعلقة بحقوق الله، وحقوق عباده. فنهى الله عباده،  عن اقتراف الإثم الظاهر والباطن، أي: السر والعلانية، المتعلقة بالبدن  والجوارح، والمتعلقة بالقلب، ولا يتم للعبد، ترك المعاصي الظاهرة والباطنة،  إلا بعد معرفتها، والبحث عنها، فيكون البحث عنها ومعرفة معاصي القلب  والبدن، والعلمُ بذلك واجبا متعينا على المكلف.* 
*وكثير من الناس، تخفى عليه كثير من المعاصي، خصوصا معاصي القلب، كالكبر  والعجب والرياء، ونحو ذلك، حتى إنه يكون به كثير منها، وهو لا يحس به ولا  يشعر، وهذا من الإعراض عن العلم، وعدم البصيرة.* 
*ثم أخبر تعالى، أن الذين يكسبون الإثم الظاهر والباطن، سيجزون على حسب  كسبهم، وعلى قدر ذنوبهم، قلَّت أو كثرت، وهذا الجزاء يكون في الآخرة، وقد  يكون في الدنيا، يعاقب العبد، فيخفف عنه بذلك من سيئاته.* 
* وَلا  تَأْكُلُوا مِمَّا لَمْ يُذْكَرِ اسْمُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ وَإِنَّهُ  لَفِسْقٌ وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ  لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ (121)  .* 

*ويدخل تحت هذا المنهي عنه، ما ذكر عليه اسم غير الله كالذي يذبح  للأصنام، وآلهتهم، فإن هذا مما أهل لغير الله به، المحرم بالنص عليه خصوصا. * 
*ويدخل في ذلك، متروك التسمية، مما ذبح لله، كالضحايا، والهدايا، أو للحم  والأكل، إذا كان الذابح متعمدا ترك التسمية، عند كثير من العلماء.* 
*ويخرج من هذا العموم، الناسي بالنصوص الأخر، الدالة على رفع الحرج عنه،  ويدخل في هذه الآية، ما مات بغير ذكاة من الميتات، فإنها مما لم يذكر اسم  الله عليه.* 
*ونص الله عليها بخصوصها، في قوله:  حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ  ولعلها سبب نزول الآية، لقوله ( وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ ) بغير علم.* 
*فإن المشركين -حين سمعوا تحريم الله ورسوله الميتةَ، وتحليله للمذكاة،  وكانوا يستحلون أكل الميتة- قالوا -معاندة لله ورسوله، ومجادلة بغير حجة  ولا برهان- أتأكلون ما قتلتم، ولا تأكلون ما قتل الله؟ يعنون بذلك: الميتة. * 
*وهذا رأي فاسد، لا يستند على حجة ولا دليل بل يستند إلى آرائهم الفاسدة التي لو كان الحق تبعا لها لفسدت السماوات والأرض، ومن فيهن.* 
*فتبا لمن قدم هذه العقول على شرع الله وأحكامه، الموافقة للمصالح العامة  والمنافع الخاصة. ولا يستغرب هذا منهم، فإن هذه الآراء وأشباهها، صادرة عن  وحي أوليائهم من الشياطين، الذين يريدون أن يضلوا الخلق عن دينهم، ويدعوهم  ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير.* 
*( وَإِنْ أَطَعْتُمُوهُمْ ) في شركهم وتحليلهم الحرام، وتحريمهم الحلال (  إِنَّكُمْ لَمُشْرِكُونَ ) لأنكم اتخذتموهم أولياء من دون الله،  ووافقتموهم على ما به فارقوا المسلمين، فلذلك كان طريقكم، طريقهم.* 
*ودلت هذه الآية الكريمة على أن ما يقع في القلوب من الإلهامات والكشوف،  التي يكثر وقوعها عند الصوفية ونحوهم، لا تدل –بمجردها على أنها حق، ولا  تصدق حتى تعرض على كتاب الله وسنة رسوله.* 
*فإن شهدا لها بالقبول قبلت، وإن ناقضتهما ردت، وإن لم يعلم شيء من ذلك،  توقف فيها ولم تصدق ولم تكذب، لأن الوحي والإلهام، يكون من الرحمن ويكون من  الشيطان، فلا بد من التمييز بينهما والفرقان، وبعدم التفريق بين الأمرين،  حصل من الغلط والضلال، ما لا يحصيه إلا الله.* 

* أَوَمَنْ  كَانَ مَيْتًا فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُ نُورًا يَمْشِي بِهِ فِي  النَّاسِ كَمَنْ مَثَلُهُ فِي الظُّلُمَاتِ لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِنْهَا  كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (122) وَكَذَلِكَ  جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا  وَمَا يَمْكُرُونَ إِلا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ (123) وَإِذَا  جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَةٌ قَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ مَا  أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ  سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ (124)  .* 

*يقول تعالى: ( أَوَمَنْ كَانَ ) من قبل هداية الله له ( مَيْتًا ) في  ظلمات الكفر، والجهل، والمعاصي، ( فَأَحْيَيْنَاهُ ) بنور العلم والإيمان  والطاعة، فصار يمشي بين الناس في النور، متبصرا في أموره، مهتديا لسبيله،  عارفا للخير مؤثرا له، مجتهدا في تنفيذه في نفسه وغيره، عارفا بالشر مبغضا  له، مجتهدا فيتركه وإزالته عن نفسه وعن غيره. أفيستوي هذا بمن هو في  الظلمات، ظلمات الجهل والغي، والكفر والمعاصي.* 

*( لَيْسَ بِخَارِجٍ مِنْهَا ) قد التبست عليه الطرق، وأظلمت عليه  المسالك، فحضره الهم والغم والحزن والشقاء. فنبه تعالى العقول بما تدركه  وتعرفه، أنه لا يستوي هذا ولا هذا كما لا يستوي الليل والنهار، والضياء  والظلمة، والأحياء والأموات.* 
*فكأنه قيل: فكيف يؤثر من له أدنى مسكة من عقل، أن يكون بهذه الحالة، وأن  يبقى في الظلمات متحيرا: فأجاب بأنه ( زُيِّنَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ ) فلم يزل الشيطان يحسن لهم أعمالهم، ويزينها في قلوبهم، حتى  استحسنوها ورأوها حقا. وصار ذلك عقيدة في قلوبهم، وصفة راسخة ملازمة لهم،  فلذلك رضوا بما هم عليه من الشر والقبائح. وهؤلاء الذين في الظلمات يعمهون،  وفي باطلهم يترددون، غير متساوين.* 
*فمنهم: القادة، والرؤساء، والمتبوعون، ومنهم: التابعون المرءوسون، والأولون، منهم الذين فازوا بأشقى الأحوال، ولهذا قال:* 
*( وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا فِي كُلِّ قَرْيَةٍ أَكَابِرَ مُجْرِمِيهَا )  أي: الرؤساء الذين قد كبر جرمهم، واشتد طغيانهم ( لِيَمْكُرُوا فِيهَا )  بالخديعة والدعوة إلى سبيل الشيطان، ومحاربة الرسل وأتباعهم، بالقول  والفعل، وإنما مكرهم وكيدهم يعود على أنفسهم، لأنهم يمكرون، ويمكر الله  والله خير الماكرين.* 
*وكذلك يجعل الله كبار أئمة الهدى وأفاضلهم، يناضلون هؤلاء المجرمين،  ويردون عليهم أقوالهم ويجاهدونهم في سبيل الله، ويسلكون بذلك السبل الموصلة  إلى ذلك، ويعينهم الله ويسدد رأيهم، ويثبت أقدامهم، ويداول الأيام بينهم  وبين أعدائهم، حتى يدول الأمر في عاقبته بنصرهم وظهورهم، والعاقبة للمتقين. * 
*وإنما ثبت أكابر المجرمين على باطلهم، وقاموا برد الحق الذي جاءت به  الرسل، حسدا منهم وبغيا، فقالوا: ( لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ حَتَّى نُؤْتَى مِثْلَ  مَا أُوتِيَ رُسُلُ اللَّهِ ) من النبوة والرسالة. وفي هذا اعتراض منهم على  الله، وعجب بأنفسهم، وتكبر على الحق الذي أنزله على أيدي رسله، وتحجر على  فضل الله وإحسانه.* 
*فرد الله عليهم اعتراضهم الفاسد، وأخبر أنهم لا يصلحون للخير، ولا فيهم  ما يوجب أن يكونوا من عباد الله الصالحين، فضلا أن يكونوا من النبيين  والمرسلين، فقال: ( اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ ) فمن  علمه يصلح لها، ويقوم بأعبائها، وهو متصف بكل خلق جميل، ومتبرئ من كل خلق  دنيء، أعطاه الله ما تقتضيه حكمته أصلا وتبعا، ومن لم يكن كذلك، لم يضع  أفضل مواهبه، عند من لا يستأهله، ولا يزكو عنده.* 

*وفي هذه الآية، دليل على كمال حكمة الله تعالى، لأنه، وإن كان تعالى  رحيما واسع الجود، كثير الإحسان، فإنه حكيم لا يضع جوده إلا عند أهله، ثم  توعد المجرمين فقال: ( سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا صَغَارٌ عِنْدَ  اللَّهِ ) أي: إهانة وذل، كما تكبروا على الحق، أذلهم الله. ( وَعَذَابٌ  شَدِيدٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَمْكُرُونَ ) أي: بسبب مكرهم، لا ظلما منه تعالى. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (144)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 125 الى الأية( 131)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**  فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهْدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلإِسْلامِ  وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا  كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ  عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (125)   .* 

*يقول تعالى -مبينا لعباده علامة سعادة العبد وهدايته، وعلامة شقاوته  وضلاله-: إن من انشرح صدره للإسلام، أي: اتسع وانفسح، فاستنار بنور  الإيمان، وحيي بضوء اليقين، فاطمأنت بذلك نفسه، وأحب الخير، وطوعت له نفسه  فعله، متلذذا به غير مستثقل، فإن هذا علامة على أن الله قد هداه، ومَنَّ  عليه بالتوفيق، وسلوك أقوم الطريق.* 
*وأن علامة من يرد الله أن يضله، أن يجعل صدره ضيقا حرجا. أي: في غاية  الضيق عن الإيمان والعلم واليقين، قد انغمس قلبه في الشبهات والشهوات، فلا  يصل إليه خير، لا ينشرح قلبه لفعل الخير كأنه من ضيقه وشدته يكاد يصعد في  السماء، أي: كأنه يكلف الصعود إلى السماء، الذي لا حيلة له فيه.* 
* وهذا سببه، عدم إيمانهم، هو الذي أوجب أن يجعل الله الرجس عليهم،  لأنهم سدوا على أنفسهم باب الرحمة والإحسان، وهذا ميزان لا يعول، وطريق لا  يتغير، فإن من أعطى واتقى، وصدق بالحسنى، يسره الله لليسرى، ومن بخل  واستغنى وكذب بالحسنى،   < 1-273 >   فسييسره للعسرى.* 

*    وَهَذَا صِرَاطُ رَبِّكَ مُسْتَقِيمًا قَدْ فَصَّلْنَا الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ     (126)    لَهُمْ دَارُ السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (127)   .* 

*أي: معتدلا موصلا إلى الله، وإلى دار كرامته، قد بينت أحكامه، وفصلت  شرائعه، وميز الخير من الشر. ولكن هذا التفصيل والبيان، ليس لكل أحد، إنما  هو ( لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ ) فإنهم الذين علموا، فانتفعوا بعلمهم، وأعد  الله لهم الجزاء الجزيل، والأجر الجميل، فلهذا قال: ( لَهُمْ دَارُ  السَّلامِ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ) وسميت الجنة دار السلام، لسلامتها من كل عيب  وآفة وكدر، وهم وغم، وغير ذلك من المنغصات، ويلزم من ذلك، أن يكون نعيمها  في غاية الكمال، ونهاية التمام، بحيث لا يقدر على وصفه الواصفون، ولا يتمنى  فوقه المتمنون، من نعيم الروح والقلب والبدن، ولهم فيها، ما تشتهيه  الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، وهم فيها خالدون.* 
* ( وَهُوَ وَلِيُّهُمْ ) الذي يتولى تدبيرهم وتربيتهم، ولطف بهم في  جميع أمورهم، وأعانهم على طاعته، ويسر لهم كل سبب موصل إلى محبته، وإنما  تولاهم، بسبب أعمالهم الصالحة، ومقدماتهم التي قصدوا بها رضا مولاهم، بخلاف  من أعرض عن مولاه، واتبع هواه، فإنه سلط عليه الشيطان فتولاه، فأفسد عليه  دينه ودنياه.* 
*   وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ قَدِ  اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الإِنْسِ وَقَالَ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمْ مِنَ الإِنْسِ  رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا الَّذِي  أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا قَالَ النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا إِلا مَا  شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ     (128)    وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ     (129)    يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ  يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا  قَالُوا شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِنَا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا  وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ     (130)    ذَلِكَ أَنْ لَمْ يَكُنْ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا غَافِلُونَ     (131)   . * 

*يقول تعالى ( وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ) أي: جميع الثقلين،  من الإنس والجن، من ضل منهم، ومن أضل غيره، فيقول موبخا للجن الذين أضلوا  الإنس، وزينوا لهم الشر، وأزُّوهم إلى المعاصي: ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ  قَدِ اسْتَكْثَرْتُمْ مِنَ الإنْسِ ) أي: من إضلالهم، وصدهم عن سبيل الله،  فكيف أقدمتم على محارمي، وتجرأتم على معاندة رسلي؟ وقمتم محاربين لله،  ساعين في صد عباد الله عن سبيله إلى سبيل الجحيم؟* 
* فاليوم حقت عليكم لعنتي، ووجبت لكم نقمتي وسنزيدكم من العذاب بحسب  كفركم، وإضلالكم لغيركم. وليس لكم عذر به تعتذرون، ولا ملجأ إليه تلجأون،  ولا شافع يشفع ولا دعاء يسمع، فلا تسأل حينئذ عما يحل بهم من النكال،  والخزي والوبال، ولهذا لم يذكر الله لهم اعتذارا، وأما أولياؤهم من الإنس،  فأبدوا عذرا غير مقبول فقالوا: ( رَبَّنَا اسْتَمْتَعَ بَعْضُنَا بِبَعْضٍ )  أي: تمتع كل من الجِنّي والإنسي بصاحبه، وانتفع به.* 
* فالجنّي يستمتع بطاعة الإنسي له وعبادته، وتعظيمه، واستعاذته به.  والإنسي يستمتع بنيل أغراضه، وبلوغه بسبب خدمة الجِنّي له بعض شهواته، فإن  الإنسي يعبد الجِنّي، فيخدمه الجِنّي، ويحصل له منه بعض الحوائج الدنيوية،  أي: حصل منا من الذنوب ما حصل، ولا يمكن رد ذلك، ( وَبَلَغْنَا أَجَلَنَا  الَّذِي أَجَّلْتَ لَنَا ) أي: وقد وصلنا المحل الذي نجازى فيه بالأعمال،  فافعل بنا الآن ما تشاء، واحكم فينا بما تريد، فقد انقطعت حجتنا ولم يبق  لنا عذر، والأمر أمرك، والحكم حكمك. وكأن في هذا الكلام منهم نوع تضرع  وترقق، ولكن في غير أوانه. ولهذا حكم فيهم بحكمه العادل، الذي لا جور فيه،  فقال: ( النَّارُ مَثْوَاكُمْ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ) .* 
* ولما كان هذا الحكم من مقتضى حكمته وعلمه، ختم الآية بقوله: ( إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ ) فكما أن علمه وسع الأشياء كلها وعمّها، فحكمته  الغائية شملت الأشياء وعمتها ووسعتها.* 
* ( وَكَذَلِكَ نُوَلِّي بَعْضَ الظَّالِمِينَ بَعْضًا بِمَا كَانُوا  يَكْسِبُونَ ) أي: وكما ولَّيْنَا الجن المردة وسلطناهم على إضلال أوليائهم  من الإنس وعقدنا بينهم عقد الموالاة والموافقة، بسبب كسبهم وسعيهم بذلك.* 
* كذلك من سنتنا أن نولي كل ظالم ظالما مثله، يؤزه إلى الشر ويحثه عليه،  ويزهده في الخير وينفره عنه، وذلك من عقوبات الله العظيمة الشنيع أثرها،  البليغ خطرها.* 
* والذنب ذنب الظالم، فهو الذي أدخل الضرر على نفسه، وعلى نفسه جنى       وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ       ومن ذلك، أن العباد إذا كثر ظلمهم وفسادهم، ومنْعهم الحقوق الواجبة، ولَّى عليهم ظلمة، يسومونهم سوء   < 1-274 >   العذاب، ويأخذون منهم بالظلم والجور أضعاف ما منعوا من حقوق الله، وحقوق عباده، على وجه غير مأجورين فيه ولا محتسبين.* 
* كما أن العباد إذا صلحوا واستقاموا، أصلح الله رعاتهم، وجعلهم أئمة  عدل وإنصاف، لا ولاة ظلم واعتساف. ثم وبخ الله جميع من أعرض عن الحق ورده،  من الجن والإنس، وبين خطأهم، فاعترفوا بذلك، فقال:* 
* ( يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالإنْسِ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ  يَقُصُّونَ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي ) الواضحات البينات، التي فيها تفاصيل  الأمر والنهي، والخير والشر، والوعد والوعيد.* 
* ( وَيُنْذِرُونَكُ  مْ لِقَاءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَذَا ) ويعلمونكم أن النجاة  فيه، والفوز إنما هو بامتثال أوامر الله واجتناب نواهيه، وأن الشقاء  والخسران في تضييع ذلك، فأقروا بذلك واعترفوا، فـ ( قالوا ) بلى (  شَهِدْنَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِنَا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا )  بزينتها وزخرفها، ونعيمها فاطمأنوا بها ورضوا، وألهتهم عن الآخرة، (  وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ ) فقامت عليهم  حجة الله، وعلم حينئذ كل أحد، حتى هم بأنفسهم عدل الله فيهم، فقال لهم:  حاكما عليهم بالعذاب الأليم:       ادْخُلُوا فِي      جملة       أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ       صنعوا كصنيعكم، واستمتعوا بخلاقهم كما استمعتم، وخاضوا بالباطل كما خضتم،  إنهم كانوا خاسرين، أي: الأولون من هؤلاء والآخرون، وأي خسران أعظم من  خسران جنات النعيم، وحرمان جوار أكرم الأكرمين؟! ولكنهم وإن اشتركوا في  الخسران، فإنهم يتفاوتون في مقداره تفاوتا عظيما. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (145)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 132 الى الأية( 137)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

** وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ (132) وَرَبُّكَ  الْغَنِيُّ ذُو الرَّحْمَةِ إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ  بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ كَمَا أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ  آخَرِينَ (133) إِنَّ مَا تُوعَدُونَ لآتٍ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ (134) قُلْ  يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنِّي عَامِلٌ فَسَوْفَ  تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ  الظَّالِمُونَ (135)  .* 

*( وَلِكُلٍّ ) منهم ( دَرَجَاتٌ مِمَّا عَمِلُوا ) بحسب أعمالهم، لا  يجعل قليل الشر منهم ككثيره، ولا التابع كالمتبوع، ولا المرءوس كالرئيس،  كما أن أهل الثواب والجنة وإن اشتركوا في الربح والفلاح ودخول الجنة، فإن  بينهم من الفرق ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، مع أنهم كلهم، قد رضوا بما آتاهم  مولاهم، وقنعوا بما حباهم.* 
*فنسأله تعالى أن يجعلنا من أهل الفردوس الأعلى، التي أعدها الله للمقربين من عباده، والمصطفين من خلقه، وأهل الصفوة من أهل وداده.* 
*( وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ ) فيجازي كلا بحسب علمه،  وبما يعلمه من مقصده، وإنما أمر الله العباد بالأعمال الصالحة، ونهاهم عن  الأعمال السيئة، رحمة بهم، وقصدا لمصالحهم. وإلا فهو الغني بذاته، عن جميع  مخلوقاته، فلا تنفعه طاعة الطائعين، كما لا تضره معصية العاصين.* 
*( إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ ) بالإهلاك ( وَيَسْتَخْلِفْ مِنْ  بَعْدِكُمْ مَا يَشَاءُ كَمَا أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ قَوْمٍ  آخَرِينَ ) فإذا عرفتم بأنكم لا بد أن تنتقلوا من هذه الدار، كما انتقل  غيركم، وترحلون منها وتخلونها لمن بعدكم، كما رحل عنها من قبلكم وخلوها  لكم، فلم اتخذتموها قرارا؟ وتوطنتم بها ونسيتم، أنها دار ممر لا دار مقر.  وأن أمامكم دارًا، هي الدار التي جمعت كل نعيم وسلمت من كل آفة ونقص؟* 
*وهي الدار التي يسعى إليها الأولون والآخرون، ويرتحل نحوها السابقون  واللاحقون، التي إذا وصلوها، فثَمَّ الخلود الدائم، والإقامة اللازمة،  والغاية التي لا غاية وراءها، والمطلوب الذي ينتهي إليه كل مطلوب، والمرغوب  الذي يضمحل دونه كل مرغوب، هنالك والله، ما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين،  ويتنافس فيه المتنافسون، من لذة الأرواح، وكثرة الأفراح، ونعيم الأبدان  والقلوب، والقرب من علام الغيوب، فلله همة تعلقت بتلك الكرامات، وإرادة سمت  إلى أعلى الدرجات" وما أبخس حظ من رضي بالدون، وأدنى همة من اختار صفقة  المغبون" ولا يستبعد المعرض الغافل، سرعة الوصول إلى هذه الدار.فـ ( إِنَّ  مَا تُوعَدُونَ لآتٍ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ ) لله، فارين من عقابه،  فإن نواصيكم تحت قبضته، وأنتم تحت تدبيره وتصرفه.* 
*( قُلْ ) يا أيها الرسول لقومك إذا دعوتهم إلى الله، وبينت لهم ما لهم  وما عليهم من حقوقه، فامتنعوا من الانقياد لأمره، واتبعوا أهواءهم،  واستمروا على شركهم: ( يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ ) أي: على  حالتكم التي أنتم عليها، ورضيتموها لأنفسكم. ( إِنِّي عَامِلٌ ) على أمر  الله، ومتبع لمراضي الله. ( فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ تَكُونُ لَهُ  عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ ) أنا أو أنتم، وهذا من الإنصاف بموضع عظيم، حيث بيَّن  الأعمال وعامليها، وجعل الجزاء مقرونا بنظر البصير، ضاربا فيه صفحا عن  التصريح الذي يغني عنه التلويح. وقد علم أن العاقبة الحسنة في الدنيا  والآخرة للمتقين، وأن المؤمنين لهم عقبى الدار، وأن كل معرض عما جاءت به  الرسل، عاقبته عاقبة سوء وشر، ولهذا قال: ( إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ  الظَّالِمُونَ ) فكل ظالم، وإن تمتع في الدنيا بما تمتع به،فنهايته [فيه]  الاضمحلال والتلف "إن الله ليملي للظالم، حتى إذا أخذه لم يفلته"* 
* وَجَعَلُوا  لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُوا  هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا لِشُرَكَائِنَا فَمَا كَانَ  لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلا يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ فَهُوَ  يَصِلُ إِلَى شُرَكَائِهِمْ سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ (136) وَكَذَلِكَ  زَيَّنَ لِكَثِيرٍ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ قَتْلَ أَوْلادِهِمْ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ  لِيُرْدُوهُمْ وَلِيَلْبِسُوا عَلَيْهِمْ دِينَهُمْ وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ  مَا فَعَلُوهُ فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ (137)  .* 

*يخبر تعالى، عمَّا عليه المشركون المكذبون للنبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، من سفاهة العقل، وخفة الأحلام، والجهل البليغ، وعدَّد تبارك وتعالى  شيئا من خرافاتهم، لينبه بذلك على ضلالهم والحذر منهم، وأن معارضة أمثال  هؤلاء السفهاء للحق الذي جاء به الرسول، لا تقدح فيه أصلا فإنهم لا أهلية  لهم في مقابلة الحق، فذكر من ذلك أنهم ( جعلوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ  الْحَرْثِ وَالأنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا ) ولشركائهم من ذلك نصيبا، والحال أن الله  تعالى هو الذي ذرأه للعباد، وأوجده رزقا، فجمعوا بين محذورين محظورين، بل  ثلاثة محاذير، منَّتهم على الله، في جعلهم له نصيبا، مع اعتقادهم أن ذلك  منهم تبرع، وإشراك الشركاء الذين لم يرزقوهم، ولم يوجدوا لهم شيئا في ذلك،  وحكمهم الجائر في أن ما كان لله لم يبالوا به، ولم يهتموا، ولو كان واصلا  إلى الشركاء، وما كان لشركائهم اعتنوا به واحتفظوا به ولم يصل إلى الله منه  شيء، وذلك أنهم إذا حصل لهم -من زروعهم وثمارهم وأنعامهم، التي أوجدها  الله لهم- شيء، جعلوه قسمين:* 
*قسمًا قالوا: هذا لله بقولهم وزعمهم، وإلا فالله لا يقبل إلا ما كان خالصا لوجهه، ولا يقبل عمل مَن أشرك به.* 
*وقسمًا جعلوه حصة شركائهم من الأوثان والأنداد.* 
*فإن وصل شيء مما جعلوه لله، واختلط بما جعلوه لغيره، لم يبالوا بذلك،  وقالوا: الله غني عنه، فلا يردونه، وإن وصل شيء مما جعلوه لآلهتهم إلى ما  جعلوه لله، ردوه إلى محله، وقالوا: إنها فقراء، لا بد من رد نصيبها.* 
*فهل أسوأ من هذا الحكم. وأظلم؟" حيث جعلوا ما للمخلوق، يجتهد فيه وينصح ويحفظ، أكثر مما يفعل بحق الله.* 
*ويحتمل أن تأويل الآية الكريمة، ما ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم أنه قال عن الله تعالى أنه قال: "أنا أغنى الشركاء عن الشرك، من  أشرك معي شيئا تركته وشركه".* 
*وأن معنى الآية أن ما جعلوه وتقربوا به لأوثانهم، فهو تقرب خالص لغير  الله، ليس لله منه شيء، وما جعلوه لله -على زعمهم- فإنه لا يصل إليه لكونه  شركًا، بل يكون حظ الشركاء والأنداد، لأن الله غني عنه، لا يقبل العمل الذي  أُشرِك به معه أحد من الخلق.* 
*ومن سفه المشركين وضلالهم، أنه زيَّن لكثير من المشركين شركاؤهم -أي:  رؤساؤهم وشياطينهم- قتل أولادهم، وهو: الوأد، الذين يدفنون أولادهم الذكور  خشية الافتقار، والإناث خشية العار.* 

*وكل هذا من خدع الشياطين، الذين يريدون أن يُرْدُوهم بالهلاك، ويلبسوا  عليهم دينهم، فيفعلون الأفعال التي في غاية القبح، ولا يزال شركاؤهم  يزينونها لهم، حتى تكون عندهم من الأمور الحسنة والخصال المستحسنة، ولو شاء  الله أن يمنعهم ويحول بينهم وبين هذه الأفعال، ويمنع أولادهم عن قتل  الأبوين لهم، ما فعلوه، ولكن اقتضت حكمته التخلية بينهم وبين  أفعالهم،استدراج  ا منه لهم، وإمهالا لهم، وعدم مبالاة بما هم عليه، ولهذا  قال: ( فَذَرْهُمْ وَمَا يَفْتَرُونَ ) أي: دعهم مع كذبهم وافترائهم، ولا  تحزن عليهم، فإنهم لن يضروا الله شيئا. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (146)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 138 الى الأية( 142)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَقَالُوا هَذِهِ أَنْعَامٌ وَحَرْثٌ حِجْرٌ لا يَطْعَمُهَا إِلا مَنْ  نَشَاءُ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَأَنْعَامٌ حُرِّمَتْ ظُهُورُهَا وَأَنْعَامٌ لا  يَذْكُرُونَ اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا افْتِرَاءً عَلَيْهِ سَيَجْزِيهِمْ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ     (138)    وَقَالُوا مَا فِي بُطُونِ هَذِهِ الأَنْعَامِ خَالِصَةٌ لِذُكُورِنَا  وَمُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِنَا وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مَيْتَةً فَهُمْ فِيهِ  شُرَكَاءُ سَيَجْزِيهِمْ وَصْفَهُمْ إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ     (139)    قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا أَوْلادَهُمْ سَفَهًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ  وَحَرَّمُوا مَا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ افْتِرَاءً عَلَى اللَّهِ قَدْ ضَلُّوا  وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ     (140)   .* 

*ومن أنواع سفاهتهم أن الأنعام التي أحلها الله لهم عموما، وجعلها رزقا  ورحمة، يتمتعون بها وينتفعون، قد اخترعوا فيها بِدعًا وأقوالا من تلقاء  أنفسهم، فعندهم اصطلاح في بعض الأنعام [والحرث] أنهم يقولون فيها: ( هَذِهِ  أَنْعَامٌ وَحَرْثٌ حِجْرٌ ) أي: محرم ( لا يَطْعَمُهَا إِلا مَنْ نَشَاءُ  ) أي: لا يجوز أن يطعمه أحد، إلا من أردنا أن يطعمه، أو وصفناه بوصف -من  عندهم-.* 
*وكل هذا بزعمهم لا مستند لهم ولا حجة إلا أهويتهم، وآراؤهم الفاسدة.* 
*وأنعام ليست محرمة من كل وجه، بل يحرمون ظهورها، أي: بالركوب والحمل  عليها، ويحمون ظهرها، ويسمونها الحام، وأنعام لا يذكرون اسم الله عليها، بل  يذكرون اسم أصنامهم وما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله عليها، وينسبون تلك  الأفعال إلى الله، وهم كذبة فُجَّار في ذلك.* 
* ( سَيَجْزِيهِمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ ) على الله، من إحلال الشرك، وتحريم الحلال من الأكل، والمنافع.   < 1-276 >  * 
*ومن آرائهم السخيفة أنهم يجعلون بعض الأنعام، ويعينونها –محرما ما في  بطنها على الإناث دون الذكور، فيقولون: ( مَا فِي بُطُونِ هَذِهِ  الأنْعَامِ خَالِصَةٌ لِذُكُورِنَا ) أي: حلال لهم، لا يشاركهم فيها  النساء، ( وَمُحَرَّمٌ عَلَى أَزْوَاجِنَا ) أي: نسائنا، هذا إذا ولد حيا،  وإن يكن ما [في] بطنها يولد ميتا، فهم فيه شركاء، أي: فهو حلال للذكور  والإناث.* 
* ( سَيَجْزِيهِمْ ) الله ( وَصْفَهُمْ ) حين وصفوا ما أحله الله بأنه  حرام، ووصفوا الحرام بالحلال، فناقضوا شرع الله وخالفوه، ونسبوا ذلك إلى  الله. ( إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ ) حيث أمهل لهم، ومكنهم مما هم فيه من الضلال. (  عَلِيمٌ ) بهم، لا تخفى عليه خافية، وهو تعالى يعلم بهم وبما قالوه عليه  وافتروه، وهو يعافيهم ويرزقهم جل جلاله.* 
*ثم بين خسرانهم وسفاهة عقولهم فقال: ( قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ قَتَلُوا  أَوْلادَهُمْ سَفَهًا بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ ) أي: خسروا دينهم وأولادهم وعقولهم،  وصار وصْفُهم -بعد العقول الرزينة- السفه المردي، والضلال.* 
* ( وَحَرَّمُوا مَا رَزَقَهُمُ اللَّهُ ) أي: ما جعله رحمة لهم، وساقه  رزقا لهم. فردوا كرامة ربهم، ولم يكتفوا بذلك، بل وصفوها بأنها حرام، وهي  من أَحَلِّ الحلال.* 
*وكل هذا ( افْتِرَاءً عَلَى اللَّهِ ) أي: كذبا يكذب به كل معاند  كَفَّار. ( قَدْ ضَلُّوا وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ ) أي: قد ضلوا ضلالا  بعيدا، ولم يكونوا مهتدين في شيء من أمورهم.* 
*    وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ جَنَّاتٍ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ وَغَيْرَ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ  وَالنَّخْلَ وَالزَّرْعَ مُخْتَلِفًا أُكُلُهُ وَالزَّيْتُونَ  وَالرُّمَّانَ مُتَشَابِهًا وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ كُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ  إِذَا أَثْمَرَ وَآتُوا حَقَّهُ يَوْمَ حَصَادِهِ وَلا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ  لا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ     (141)   . * 

* لما ذكر تعالى تصرف المشركين في كثير مما أحله الله لهم من الحروث  والأنعام، ذكر تبارك وتعالى نعمته عليهم بذلك، ووظيفتهم اللازمة عليهم في  الحروث والأنعام فقال: ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ جَنَّاتٍ ) أي: بساتين،  فيها أنواع الأشجار المتنوعة، والنباتات المختلفة.* 
* ( مَعْرُوشَاتٍ وَغَيْرَ مَعْرُوشَاتٍ ) أي: بعض تلك الجنات، مجعول  لها عرش، تنتشر عليه الأشجار، ويعاونها في النهوض عن الأرض.وبعضها خال من  العروش، تنبت على ساق، أو تنفرش في الأرض، وفي هذا تنبيه على كثرة منافعها،  وخيراتها، وأنه تعالى، علم العباد كيف يعرشونها، وينمونها.* 
* ( وَ ) أنشأ تعالى ( النخل وَالزَّرْعَ مُخْتَلِفًا أُكُلُهُ ) أي:  كله في محل واحد، ويشرب من ماء واحد، ويفضل الله بعضه على بعض في الأكل.* 
*وخص تعالى النخل والزرع على اختلاف أنواعه لكثرة منافعها، ولكونها هي  القوت لأكثر الخلق. ( وَ ) أنشأ تعالى ( الزيتون وَالرُّمَّانَ  مُتَشَابِهًا ) في شجره ( وَغَيْرَ مُتَشَابِهٍ ) في ثمره وطعمه. كأنه قيل:  لأي شيء أنشأ الله هذه الجنات، وما عطف عليها؟ فأخبر أنه أنشأها لمنافع  العباد فقال: ( كُلُوا مِنْ ثَمَرِهِ ) أي: النخل والزرع ( إِذَا أَثْمَرَ  وَآتُوا حَقَّهُ يَوْمَ حَصَادِهِ ) أي: أعطوا حق الزرع، وهو الزكاة ذات  الأنصباء المقدرة في الشرع، أمرهم أن يعطوها يوم حصادها، وذلك لأن حصاد  الزرع بمنزلة حولان الحول، لأنه الوقت الذي تتشوف إليه نفوس الفقراء، ويسهل  حينئذ إخراجه على أهل الزرع، ويكون الأمر فيها ظاهرا لمن أخرجها، حتى  يتميز المخرج ممن لا يخرج.* 
*وقوله: ( وَلا تُسْرِفُوا ) يعم النهي عن الإسراف في الأكل، وهو مجاوزة  الحد والعادة، وأن يأكل صاحب الزرع أكلا يضر بالزكاة، والإسراف في إخراج  حق الزرع بحيث يخرج فوق الواجب عليه، ويضر نفسه أو عائلته أوغرماءه، فكل  هذا من الإسراف الذي نهى الله عنه، الذي لا يحبه الله بل يبغضه ويمقت عليه. * 
*وفي هذه الآية دليل على وجوب الزكاة في الثمار، وأنه لا حول لها، بل  حولها حصادها في الزروع، وجذاذ النخيل، وأنه لا تتكرر فيها الزكاة، لو مكثت  عند العبد أحوالا كثيرة، إذا كانت لغير التجارة، لأن الله لم يأمر  بالإخراج منه إلا وقت حصاده.* 
*وأنه لو أصابها آفة قبل ذلك بغير تفريط من صاحب الزرع والثمر، أنه لا  يضمنها، وأنه يجوز الأكل من النخل والزرع قبل إخراج الزكاة منه، وأنه لا  يحسب ذلك من الزكاة، بل يزكي المال الذي يبقى بعده.* 
*وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يبعث خارصا، يخرص للناس ثمارهم،  ويأمره أن يدع لأهلها الثلث، أو الربع، بحسب ما يعتريها من الأكل وغيره، من  أهلها، وغيرهم.* 

*   < 1-277 >  * 

*    وَمِنَ الأَنْعَامِ حَمُولَةً وَفَرْشًا كُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ     (142)   . * 

* أي: ( و ) خلق وأنشأ ( من الأنْعَامِ حَمُولَةً وَفَرْشًا ) أي: بعضها  تحملون عليه وتركبونه، وبعضها لا تصلح للحمل والركوب عليها لصغرها كالفصلان  ونحوها، وهي الفرش، فهي من جهة الحمل والركوب، تنقسم إلى هذين القسمين.* 
*وأما من جهة الأكل وأنواع الانتفاع، فإنها كلها تؤكل وينتفع بها. ولهذا  قال: ( كُلُوا مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ  الشَّيْطَانِ ) أي: طرقه وأعماله التي من جملتها أن تحرموا بعض ما رزقكم  الله. ( إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ) فلا يأمركم إلا بما فيه مضرتكم  وشقاؤكم الأبدي. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (147)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 143 الى الأية( 146)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 


**   ثَمَانِيَةَ أَزْوَاجٍ مِنَ الضَّأْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَمِنَ الْمَعْزِ  اثْنَيْنِ قُلْ آلذَّكَرَيْنِ حَرَّمَ أَمِ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمَّا  اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَرْحَامُ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ نَبِّئُونِي بِعِلْمٍ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ     (143)    وَمِنَ الإِبِلِ اثْنَيْنِ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ اثْنَيْنِ قُلْ آلذَّكَرَيْنِ  حَرَّمَ أَمِ الأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمَّا اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَرْحَامُ  الأُنْثَيَيْنِ أَمْ كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ وَصَّاكُمُ اللَّهُ بِهَذَا  فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا لِيُضِلَّ  النَّاسَ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الظَّالِمِينَ     (144)   .* 


*وهذه الأنعام التي امتن الله بها على عباده، وجعلها كلها حلالا  طيبا، فصلها بأنها: ( ثَمَانِيَةَ أَزْوَاجٍ مِنَ الضَّأْنِ اثْنَيْنِ )  ذكر وأنثى ( وَمِنَ الْمَعْزِ اثْنَيْنِ ) كذلك، فهذه أربعة، كلها داخلة  فيما أحل الله، لا فرق بين شيء منها، فقل لهؤلاء المتكلفين، الذين يحرمون  منها شيئا دون شيء، أو يحرمون بعضها على الإناث دون الذكور، ملزما لهم بعدم  وجود الفرق بين ما أباحوا منها وحرموا: ( آلذَّكَرَيْنِ ) من الضأن والمعز  ( حَرَّمَ ) الله، فلستم تقولون بذلك وتطردونه، ( أَمِ الأنْثَيَيْنِ )  حرم الله من الضأن والمعز، فليس هذا قولكم، لا تحريم الذكور الخلص، ولا  الإناث الخلص من الصنفين.* 
*بقي إذا كان الرحم مشتملا على ذكر وأنثى، أو على مجهول فقال: ( أَمْ )  تحرمون ( ما اشْتَمَلَتْ عَلَيْهِ أَرْحَامُ الأنْثَيَيْنِ ) أي: أنثى  الضأن وأنثى المعز، من غير فرق بين ذكر وأنثى، فلستم تقولون أيضا بهذا  القول.* 
*فإذا كنتم لا تقولون بأحد هذه الأقوال الثلاثة، التي حصرت الأقسام الممكنة في ذلك، فإلى أي شيء تذهبون؟.* 
* ( نَبِّئُونِي بِعِلْمٍ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) في قولكم ودعواكم،  ومن المعلوم أنهم لا يمكنهم أن يقولوا قولا سائغا في العقل، إلا واحدا من  هذه الأمور الثلاثة. وهم لا يقولون بشيء منها. إنما يقولون: إن بعض الأنعام  التي يصطلحون عليها اصطلاحات من عند أنفسهم، حرام على الإناث دون الذكور،  أو محرمة في وقت من الأوقات، أو نحو ذلك من الأقوال، التي يعلم علما لا شك  فيه أن مصدرها من الجهل المركب، والعقول المختلة المنحرفة، والآراء  الفاسدة، وأن الله، ما أنزل –بما قالوه- من سلطان، ولا لهم عليه حجة ولا  برهان.* 
*ثم ذكر في الإبل والبقر مثل ذلك. فلما بين بطلان قولهم وفساده، قال لهم  قولا لا حيلة لهم في الخروج من تبعته، إلا في اتباع شرع الله. ( أَمْ  كُنْتُمْ شُهَدَاءَ إِذْ وَصَّاكُمُ اللَّهُ ) أي: لم يبق عليكم إلا دعوى،  لا سبيل لكم إلى صدقها وصحتها. وهي أن تقولوا: إن الله وصَّانا بذلك، وأوحى  إلينا كما أوحى إلى رسله، بل أوحى إلينا وحيا مخالفا لما دعت إليه الرسل  ونزلت به الكتب، وهذا افتراء لا يجهله أحد، ولهذا قال: ( فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ  مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا لِيُضِلَّ النَّاسَ بِغَيْرِ  عِلْمٍ ) أي: مع كذبه وافترائه على الله، قصده بذلك إضلال عباد الله عن  سبيل الله، بغير بينة منه ولا برهان، ولا عقل ولا نقل. ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا  يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) الذين لا إرادة لهم في غير الظلم  والجور، والافتراء على الله.* 
*   قُلْ لا أَجِدُ فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ  يَطْعَمُهُ إِلا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا أَوْ لَحْمَ  خِنْزِيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ أَوْ فِسْقًا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ  فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلا عَادٍ فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (145)    وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ  وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلا مَا حَمَلَتْ  ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ذَلِكَ  جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ     (146)   . * 

* لما ذكر تعالى ذم المشركين على ما حرموا من الحلال ونسبوه إلى الله، وأبطل  قولهم. أمر تعالى رسوله أن يبين للناس ما حرمه الله عليهم، ليعلموا أن ما  عدا ذلك حلال، مَنْ نسب تحريمه إلى الله فهو كاذب مبطل، لأن التحريم لا  يكون إلا من عند الله على لسان رسوله، وقد قال لرسوله: ( قُلْ لا أَجِدُ  فِي مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ مُحَرَّمًا عَلَى طَاعِمٍ ) أي: محرما أكله، بقطع  النظر عن تحريم الانتفاع بغير الأكل وعدمه.* 
* ( إِلا أَنْ يَكُونَ مَيْتَةً ) والميتة: ما مات بغير ذكاة شرعية، فإن ذلك لا يحل. كما قال تعالى:       حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ       .* 
* ( أَوْ دَمًا مَسْفُوحًا ) وهو الدم الذي يخرج من الذبيحة عند ذكاتها،  فإنه الدم الذي يضر احتباسه في البدن، فإذا خرج من البدن زال الضرر بأكل  اللحم، ومفهوم هذا اللفظ، أن الدم الذي يبقى في اللحم والعروق بعد الذبح،  أنه حلال طاهر.* 
* ( أَوْ لَحْمَ خِنزيرٍ فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ ) أي: فإن هذه الأشياء  الثلاثة، رجس، أي: خبث نجس مضر، حرمه الله لطفا بكم، ونزاهة لكم عن مقاربة  الخبائث.* 
* ( أَوْ ) إلا أن يكون ( فسقا أهل لغير الله به ) أي: إلا أن تكون  الذبيحة مذبوحة لغير الله، من الأوثان والآلهة التي يعبدها المشركون، فإن  هذا من الفسق الذي هو الخروج عن طاعة الله إلى معصيته، أي: ومع هذا، فهذه  الأشياء المحرمات، من اضطر إليها، أي: حملته الحاجة والضرورة إلى أكل   < 1-278 >    شيء منها، بأن لم يكن عنده شيء وخاف على نفسه التلف. ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ ولا  عاد ) أي: ( غَيْرَ بَاغٍ ) أي: مريدٍ لأكلها من غير اضطرار وَلا متعد، أي:  متجاوز للحد، بأن يأكل زيادة عن حاجته. ( فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد  فَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) أي: فالله قد سامح من كان بهذه الحال.* 
*واختلف العلماء رحمهم الله في هذا الحصر المذكور في هذه الآية، مع أن  ثَمَّ محرمات لم تذكر فيها، كالسباع وكل ذي مخلب من الطير ونحو ذلك، فقال  بعضهم: إن هذه الآية نازلة قبل تحريم ما زاد على ما ذكر فيها، فلا ينافي  هذا الحصر المذكور فيها التحريم المتأخر بعد ذلك؛ لأنه لم يجده فيما أوحي  إليه في ذلك الوقت، وقال بعضهم: إن هذه الآية مشتملة على سائر المحرمات،  بعضها صريحا، وبعضها يؤخذ من المعنى وعموم العلة.* 
*فإن قوله تعالى في تعليل الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير، أو الأخير منها  فقط: ( فَإِنَّهُ رِجْسٌ ) وصف شامل لكل محرم، فإن المحرمات كلها رجس وخبث،  وهي من الخبائث المستقذرة التي حرمها الله على عباده، صيانة لهم، وتكرمة  عن مباشرة الخبيث الرجس.* 
*ويؤخذ تفاصيل الرجس المحرم من السُّنَّة، فإنها تفسر القرآن، وتبين  المقصود منه، فإذا كان الله تعالى لم يحرم من المطاعم إلا ما ذكر، والتحريم  لا يكون مصدره، إلا شرع الله -دل ذلك على أن المشركين، الذين حرموا ما  رزقهم الله مفترون على الله، متقولون عليه ما لم يقل.* 
*وفي الآية احتمال قوي، لولا أن الله ذكر فيها الخنزير، وهو: أن السياق  في نقض أقوال المشركين المتقدمة، في تحريمهم لما أحله الله وخوضهم بذلك،  بحسب ما سولت لهم أنفسهم، وذلك في بهيمة الأنعام خاصة، وليس منها محرم إلا  ما ذكر في الآية: الميتة منها، وما أهل لغير الله به، وما سوى ذلك فحلال.* 
*ولعل مناسبة ذكر الخنزير هنا على هذا الاحتمال، أن بعض الجهال قد يدخله  في بهيمة الأنعام، وأنه نوع من أنواع الغنم، كما قد يتوهمه جهلة النصارى  وأشباههم، فينمونها كما ينمون المواشي، ويستحلونها، ولا يفرقون بينها وبين  الأنعام، فهذا المحرم على هذه الأمة كله  من باب التنزيه لهم والصيانة.* 
*وأما ما حرم على أهل الكتاب، فبعضه طيب ولكنه حرم عليهم عقوبة لهم،  ولهذا قال: ( وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ )  وذلك كالإبل، وما أشبهها ( وَ ) حرمنا عليهم ( وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ  وَالْغَنَمِ ) بعض أجزائها، وهو: ( شُحُومَهُمَا ) وليس المحرم جميع الشحوم  منها، بل شحم الألية والثرب، ولهذا استثنى الشحم الحلال من ذلك فقال: (  إِلا مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا ) أي: الشحم المخالط  للأمعاء ( أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ) .* 

* ( ذَلِكَ ) التحريم على اليهود ( جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ ) أي:  ظلمهم وتعديهم في حقوق الله وحقوق عباده، فحرم الله عليهم هذه الأشياء  عقوبة لهم ونكالا. ( وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ ) في كل ما نقول ونفعل ونحكم  به، ومن أصدق من الله حديثا، ومن أحسن من الله حكما لقوم يوقنون. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (148)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 147 الى الأية( 151)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   فَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقُلْ رَبُّكُمْ ذُو رَحْمَةٍ وَاسِعَةٍ وَلا يُرَدُّ بَأْسُهُ عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ     (147)   .* 

*أي: فإن كذبك هؤلاء المشركون، فاستمر على دعوتهم، بالترغيب  والترهيب،وأخبره  م بأن الله ( ذُو رَحْمَةٍ وَاسِعَةٍ ) أي: عامة شاملة  [لجميع] المخلوقات كلها، فسارعوا إلى رحمته بأسبابها، التي رأسها وأسها  ومادتها، تصديق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فيما جاء به.* 

* ( وَلا يُرَدُّ بَأْسُهُ عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ ) أي: الذين  كثر إجرامهم وذنوبهم.فاحذروا الجرائم الموصلة لبأس الله، التي أعظمها  ورأسها تكذيب محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 

*    سَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا أَشْرَكْنَا وَلا  آبَاؤُنَا وَلا حَرَّمْنَا مِنْ شَيْءٍ كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ حَتَّى ذَاقُوا بَأْسَنَا قُلْ هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ عِلْمٍ  فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلا  تَخْرُصُونَ     (148)    قُلْ فَلِلَّهِ الْحُجَّةُ الْبَالِغَةُ فَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ     (149)   .* 

*هذا إخبار من الله أن المشركين سيحتجون على شركهم وتحريمهم ما أحل  الله، بالقضاء والقدر، ويجعلون مشيئة الله الشاملة لكل شيء من الخير والشر  حجة لهم في دفع اللوم عنهم.* 
*وقد قالوا ما أخبر الله أنهم سيقولونه، كما قال في الآية الأخرى:       وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا عَبَدْنَا مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ       الآية.* 
*فأخبر تعالى أن هذه الحجة، لم تزل الأمم المكذبة تدفع بها عنهم دعوة  الرسل، ويحتجون بها، فلم تجد فيهم شيئا ولم تنفعهم، فلم يزل هذا دأبهم حتى  أهكلهم الله، وأذاقهم بأسه.* 
*فلو كانت حجة صحيحة، لدفعت عنهم العقاب، ولما أحل الله بهم العذاب،  لأنه لا يحل بأسه إلا بمن استحقه، فعلم أنها حجة فاسدة، وشبهة كاسدة، من  عدة أوجه:* 
*منها: ما ذكر الله من أنها لو كانت صحيحة، لم تحل بهم العقوبة.* 
*ومنها: أن الحجة، لا بد أن تكون حجة مستندة إلى العلم والبرهان، فأما  إذا كانت مستندة إلى مجرد الظن والخرص، الذي لا يغني من الحق شيئا، فإنها  باطلة، ولهذا قال: ( قُلْ هَلْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ عِلْمٍ فَتُخْرِجُوهُ لَنَا  ) فلو كان لهم علم -وهم خصوم ألداء- لأخرجوه، فلما لم يخرجوه علم أنه لا  علم عندهم. ( إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلا  تَخْرُصُونَ ) ومَنْ بنى حججه على الخرص والظن، فهو مبطل   < 1-279 >   خاسر، فكيف إذا بناها على البغي والعناد والشر والفساد؟* 
*ومنها: أن الحجة لله البالغة، التي لم تبق لأحد عذرا، التي اتفقت عليها  الأنبياء والمرسلون، والكتب الإلهية، والآثار النبوية، والعقول الصحيحة،  والفطر المستقيمة، والأخلاق القويمة، فعلم بذلك أن كل ما خالف هذه الأدلة  القاطعة باطل، لأن نقيض الحق، لا يكون إلا باطلا.* 
*ومنها: أن الله تعالى أعطى كل مخلوق قدرة، وإرادة، يتمكن بها من فعل ما  كلف به، فلا أوجب الله على أحد ما لا يقدر على فعله، ولا حرم على أحد ما  لا يتمكن من تركه، فالاحتجاج بعد هذا بالقضاء والقدر، ظلم محض وعناد صرف.* 
*ومنها: أن الله تعالى لم يجبر العباد على أفعالهم، بل جعل أفعالهم تبعا  لاختيارهم، فإن شاءوا فعلوا، وإن شاءوا كفوا. وهذا أمر مشاهد لا ينكره إلا  من كابر، وأنكر المحسوسات، فإن كل أحد يفرق بين الحركة الاختيارية والحركة  القسرية، وإن كان الجميع داخلا في مشيئة الله، ومندرجا تحت إرادته.* 
*ومنها: أن المحتجين على المعاصي بالقضاء والقدر يتناقضون في ذلك. فإنهم  لا يمكنهم أن يطردوا ذلك، بل لو أساء إليهم مسيء بضرب أو أخذ مال أو نحو  ذلك، واحتج بالقضاء والقدر لما قبلوا منه هذا الاحتجاج، ولغضبوا من ذلك أشد  الغضب.* 

*فيا عجبا كيف يحتجون به على معاصي الله ومساخطه. ولا يرضون من أحد أن يحتج به في مقابلة مساخطهم؟"* 
*ومنها: أن احتجاجهم بالقضاء والقدر ليس مقصودا، ويعلمون أنه ليس  بحجة،وإنما المقصود منه دفع الحق، ويرون أن الحق بمنزلة الصائل، فهم  يدفعونه بكل ما يخطر ببالهم من الكلام وإن كانوا يعتقدونه خطأ .* 
*    قُلْ هَلُمَّ شُهَدَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ يَشْهَدُونَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَ  هَذَا فَإِنْ شَهِدُوا فَلا تَشْهَدْ مَعَهُمْ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ  الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَالَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ  وَهُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ     (150)   . * 

* أي: قل لمن حرَّم ما أحل الله، ونسب ذلك إلى الله: أحْضِروا شهداءكم الذين يشهدون أن الله حرم هذا، فإذا قيل لهم هذا الكلام، فهم بين أمرين:* 
*إما: أن لا يحضروا أحدا يشهد بهذا، فتكون دعواهم إذًا باطلة، خلية من الشهود والبرهان.* 
*وإما: أن يحضروا أحدا يشهد لهم بذلك، ولا يمكن أن يشهد بهذا إلا كل  أفاك أثيم غير مقبول الشهادة، وليس هذا من الأمور التي يصح أن يشهد بها  العدول؛ ولهذا قال تعالى –ناهيا نبيه، وأتباعه عن هذه الشهادة-: ( فَإِنْ  شَهِدُوا فَلا تَشْهَدْ مَعَهُمْ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَاءَ الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَالَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالآخِرَةِ وَهُمْ  بِرَبِّهِمْ يَعْدِلُونَ ) أي: يسوون به غيره من الأنداد والأوثان.* 
*فإذا كانوا كافرين باليوم الآخر غير موحدين لله، كانت أهويتهم مناسبة  لعقيدتهم، وكانت دائرة بين الشرك والتكذيب بالحق، فحري بهوى هذا شأنه،أن  ينهى الله خيار خلقه عن اتباعه، وعن الشهادة مع أربابه، وعلم حينئذ أن  تحريمهم لما أحل الله صادر عن تلك الأهواء المضلة.* 

*    قُلْ تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ أَلا تُشْرِكُوا  بِهِ شَيْئًا وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ  مِنْ إِمْلاقٍ نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ وَلا تَقْرَبُوا  الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ وَلا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ  الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ إِلا بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ     (151)   . * 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( قُلْ ) لهؤلاء الذين حرموا  ما أحل الله. ( تَعَالَوْا أَتْلُ مَا حَرَّمَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ )  تحريما عاما شاملا لكل أحد، محتويا على سائر المحرمات، من المآكل والمشارب  والأقوال والأفعال. ( أَلا تُشْرِكُوا بِهِ شَيْئًا ) أي: لا قليلا ولا  كثيرا.* 
*وحقيقة الشرك بالله: أن يعبد المخلوق كما يعبد الله، أو يعظم كما يعظم  الله، أو يصرف له نوع من خصائص الربوبية والإلهية، وإذا ترك العبد الشرك  كله صار موحدا، مخلصا لله في جميع أحواله، فهذا حق الله على عباده، أن  يعبدوه ولا يشركوا به شيئا.* 
*ثم بدأ بآكد الحقوق بعد حقه فقال: ( وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا )  من الأقوال الكريمة الحسنة، والأفعال الجميلة المستحسنة، فكل قول وفعل يحصل  به منفعة للوالدين أو سرور لهما، فإن ذلك من الإحسان، وإذا وجد الإحسان  انتفى العقوق.* 
* ( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا أَوْلادَكُمْ ) من ذكور وإناث ( مِنْ إِمْلاقٍ )  أي: بسبب الفقر وضيقكم من رزقهم، كما كان ذلك موجودا في الجاهلية القاسية  الظالمة، وإذا كانوا منهيين عن قتلهم في هذه الحال، وهم أولادهم، فنهيهم عن  قتلهم لغير موجب، أو قتل أولاد غيرهم، من باب أولى وأحرى.* 
* ( نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكُمْ وَإِيَّاهُمْ ) أي: قد تكفلنا برزق الجميع،  فلستم الذين ترزقون أولادكم، بل ولا أنفسكم، فليس عليكم منهم ضيق. ( وَلا  تَقْرَبُوا الْفَوَاحِشَ ) وهي:الذنوب العظام المستفحشة، ( مَا ظَهَرَ  مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ )   < 1-280 >   أي: لا تقربوا الظاهر منها والخفي، أو المتعلق منها بالظاهر، والمتعلق بالقلب والباطن.* 

*والنهي عن قربان الفواحش أبلغ من النهي عن مجرد فعلها، فإنه يتناول النهي عن مقدماتها ووسائلها الموصلة إليها.* 
* ( وَلا تَقْتُلُوا النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ ) وهي: النفس  المسلمة، من ذكر وأنثى، صغير وكبير، بر وفاجر، والكافرة التي قد عصمت  بالعهد والميثاق. ( إِلا بِالْحَقِّ ) كالزاني المحصن، والنفس بالنفس،  والتارك لدينه المفارق للجماعة.* 
* ( ذَلِكُمْ ) المذكور ( وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ ) عن  الله وصيته، ثم تحفظونها، ثم تراعونها وتقومون بها. ودلت الآية على أنه  بحسب عقل العبد يكون قيامه بما أمر الله به. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (149)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 151 الى الأية(157)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

** وَلا  تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ إِلا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ حَتَّى  يَبْلُغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَأَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ لا  نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ فَاعْدِلُوا وَلَوْ  كَانَ ذَا قُرْبَى وَبِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ أَوْفُوا ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ (152) وَأَنَّ  هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ  فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَتَّقُونَ (153)  .* 

*( وَلا تَقْرَبُوا مَالَ الْيَتِيمِ ) بأكل، أو معاوضة على وجه المحاباة  لأنفسكم، أو أخذ من غير سبب. ( إِلا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ ) أي: إلا  بالحال التي تصلح بها أموالهم، وينتفعون بها. فدل هذا على أنه لا يجوز  قربانها، والتصرف بها على وجه يضر اليتامى، أو على وجه لا مضرة فيه ولا  مصلحة، ( حَتَّى يَبْلُغَ ) اليتيم ( أَشُدَّه ) أي: حتى يبلغ ويرشد، ويعرف  التصرف، فإذا بلغ أشده، أُعطي حينئذ مالُه، وتصرف فيه على نظره.* 
*وفي هذا دلالة على أن اليتيم -قبل بلوغ الأشُد- محجور عليه، وأن وليه يتصرف في ماله بالأحظ، وأن هذا الحجر ينتهي ببلوغ الأشُد.* 
*( وَأَوْفُوا الْكَيْلَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ ) أي: بالعدل والوفاء  التام، فإذا اجتهدتم في ذلك، فـ ( لا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا )  أي: بقدر ما تسعه، ولا تضيق عنه. فمَن حرَص على الإيفاء في الكيل والوزن،  ثم حصل منه تقصير لم يفرط فيه، ولم يعلمه، فإن الله عفو غفور  .* 
*وبهذه الآية ونحوها استدل الأصوليون، بأن الله لا يكلف أحدا ما لا يطيق،  وعلى أن من اتقى الله فيما أمر، وفعل ما يمكنه من ذلك، فلا حرج عليه فيما  سوى ذلك.* 
*( وَإِذَا قُلْتُمْ ) قولا تحكمون به بين الناس، وتفصلون بينهم الخطاب،  وتتكلمون به على المقالات والأحوال ( فَاعْدِلُوا ) في قولكم، بمراعاة  الصدق في من تحبون ومن تكرهون، والإنصاف، وعدم كتمان ما يلزم بيانه، فإن  الميل على من تكره بالكلام فيه أو في مقالته من الظلم المحرم.* 
*بل إذا تكلم العالم على مقالات أهل البدع، فالواجب عليه أن يعطي كل ذي  حق حقه، وأن يبين ما فيها من الحق والباطل، ويعتبر قربها من الحق وبُعدها  منه.* 
*وذكر الفقهاء أن القاضي يجب عليه العدل بين الخصمين، في لحظه ولفظه. (  وَبِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ أَوْفُوا ) وهذا يشمل العهد الذي عاهده عليه العباد من  القيام بحقوقه والوفاء بها، ومن العهد الذي يقع التعاهد به بين الخلق.  فالجميع يجب الوفاء به، ويحرم نقضه والإخلال به.* 
*( ذَلِكُمْ ) الأحكام المذكورة ( وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ  تَذَكَّرُونَ ) ما بينه لكم من الأحكام،وتقومون بوصية الله لكم حق القيام،  وتعرفون ما فيها، من الحكم والأحكام.* 
*ولما بين كثيرا من الأوامر الكبار، والشرائع المهمة، أشار إليها وإلى ما  هو أعم منها فقال: ( وَأَنَّ هَذَا صِرَاطِي مُسْتَقِيمًا ) أي: هذه  الأحكام وما أشبهها، مما بينه الله في كتابه، ووضحه لعباده، صراط الله  الموصل إليه، وإلى دار كرامته، المعتدل السهل المختصر.* 
*( فَاتَّبِعُوهُ ) لتنالوا الفوز والفلاح، وتدركوا الآمال والأفراح. (  وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا السُّبُلَ ) أي: الطرق المخالفة لهذا الطريق (  فَتَفَرَّقَ بِكُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ ) أي: تضلكم عنه وتفرقكم يمينا وشمالا  فإذا ضللتم عن الصراط المستقيم، فليس ثم إلا طرق توصل إلى الجحيم.* 
*( ذَلِكُمْ وَصَّاكُمْ بِهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ ) فإنكم إذا قمتم  بما بينه الله لكم علما وعملا صرتم من المتقين، وعباد الله المفلحين، ووحد  الصراط وأضافه إليه لأنه سبيل واحد موصل إليه، والله هو المعين للسالكين  على سلوكه.* 
* ثُمَّ  آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ تَمَامًا عَلَى الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ وَتَفْصِيلا  لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ  يُؤْمِنُونَ (154) وَهَذَا كِتَابٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مُبَارَكٌ فَاتَّبِعُوهُ وَاتَّقُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ (155) أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِينَ (156) أَوْ  تَقُولُوا لَوْ أَنَّا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْكِتَابُ لَكُنَّا أَهْدَى  مِنْهُمْ فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ  فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَصَدَفَ عَنْهَا  سَنَجْزِي الَّذِينَ يَصْدِفُونَ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَصْدِفُونَ (157)  .* 

*( ثُمَّ ) في هذا الموضع، ليس المراد منها الترتيب الزماني، فإن زمن  موسى عليه السلام، متقدم على تلاوة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم هذا  الكتاب، وإنما المراد الترتيب الإخباري. فأخبر أنه آتى ( مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ  ) وهو التوراة ( تَمَامًا ) لنعمته، وكمالا لإحسانه. ( عَلَى الَّذِي  أَحْسَنَ ) من أُمة موسى، فإن الله أنعم على المحسنين  منهم بنِعَم لا تحصى. من جملتها وتمامها إنزال التوراة عليهم. فتمت عليهم  نعمة الله، ووجب عليهم القيام بشكرها.* 
*( وَتَفْصِيلا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ ) يحتاجون إلى تفصيله، من الحلال والحرام،  والأمر والنهي، والعقائد ونحوها. ( وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً ) أي: يهديهم إلى  الخير، ويعرفهم بالشر، في الأصول والفروع. ( وَرَحْمَة ) يحصل به لهم  السعادة والرحمة والخير الكثير. ( لَعَلَّهُمْ ) بسبب إنزالنا الكتاب  والبينات عليهم ( بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) فإنه اشتمل من الأدلة  القاطعة على البعث والجزاء بالأعمال، ما يوجب لهم الإيمان بلقاء ربهم  والاستعداد له.* 
*( وَهَذَا ) القرآن العظيم، والذكر الحكيم. ( كِتَابٌ أَنزلْنَاهُ  مُبَارَكٌ ) أي: فيه الخير الكثير والعلم الغزير، وهو الذي تستمد منه سائر  العلوم، وتستخرج منه البركات، فما من خير إلا وقد دعا إليه ورغب فيه، وذكر  الحكم والمصالح التي تحث عليه، وما من شر إلا وقد نهى عنه وحذر منه، وذكر  الأسباب المنفرة عن فعله وعواقبها الوخيمة ( فَاتَّبِعُوهُ ) فيما يأمر به  وينهى، وابنوا أصول دينكم وفروعه عليه ( وَاتَّقُوا ) الله تعالى أن  تخالفوا له أمرا ( لَعَلَّكُمْ ) إن اتبعتموه ( تُرْحَمُونَ ) فأكبر سبب  لنيل رحمة الله اتباع هذا الكتاب، علما وعملا.* 
*( أَنْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أُنزلَ الْكِتَابُ عَلَى طَائِفَتَيْنِ مِنْ  قَبْلِنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِينَ ) أي: أنزلنا  إليكم هذا الكتاب المبارك قطعا لحجتكم، وخشية أن تقولوا إنما أنزل الكتاب  على طائفتين من قبلنا، أي: اليهود والنصارى.* 
*( وَإِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ دِرَاسَتِهِمْ لَغَافِلِينَ ) أي: تقولون لَمْ  تنزل علينا كتابا، والكتب التي أنزلتها على الطائفتين ليس لنا بها علم ولا  معرفة، فأنزلنا إليكم كتابا، لم ينزل من السماء كتاب أجمع ولا أوضح ولا  أبين منه.* 
*( أَوْ تَقُولُوا لَوْ أَنَّا أُنزلَ عَلَيْنَا الْكِتَابُ لَكُنَّا  أَهْدَى مِنْهُمْ ) أي: إما أن تعتذروا بعدم وصول أصل الهداية إليكم، وإما  أن تعتذروا، بـ[عدم] كمالها وتمامها، فحصل لكم بكتابكم أصل الهداية  وكمالها، ولهذا قال: ( فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) وهذا  اسم جنس، يدخل فيه كل ما يبين الحق ( وَهُدًى ) من الضلالة ( وَرَحْمَةٌ )  أي:سعادة لكم في دينكم ودنياكم، فهذا يوجب لكم الانقياد لأحكامه والإيمان  بأخباره، وأن من لم يرفع به رأسا وكذب به، فإنه أظلم الظالمين، ولهذا قال: (  فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ وَصَدَفَ عَنْهَا ) أي:  أعرض ونأى بجانبه.* 
*( سَنَجْزِي الَّذِينَ يَصْدِفُونَ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ )  أي: العذاب الذي يسوء صاحبه ويشق عليه. ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَصْدِفُونَ )  لأنفسهم ولغيرهم، جزاء لهم على عملهم السيء  وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ  .* 
*وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن علم القرآن أجل العلوم وأبركها وأوسعها،  وأنه به تحصل الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم، هداية تامة لا يحتاج معها إلى  تخرص المتكلمين، ولا إلى أفكار المتفلسفين، ولا لغير ذلك من علوم الأولين  والآخرين.* 
*وأن المعروف أنه لم ينزل جنس الكتاب إلا على الطائفتين، [من] اليهود  والنصارى، فهم أهل الكتاب عند الإطلاق، لا يدخل فيهم سائر الطوائف، لا  المجوس ولا غيرهم.* 
*وفيه: ما كان عليه الجاهلية قبل نزول القرآن، من الجهل العظيم وعدم  العلم بما عند أهل الكتاب، الذين عندهم مادة العلم، وغفلتهم عن دراسة  كتبهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (150)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانعام
من الأية( 158 الى الأية(165)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنعام 
وهي مكية 

**   هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ  رَبُّكَ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ  رَبِّكَ لا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ  أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا قُلِ انْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا  مُنْتَظِرُونَ     (158)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: هل ينظر هؤلاء الذين استمر ظلمهم وعنادهم، ( إِلا أَنْ  تَأْتِيَهُمُ ) مقدمات العذاب، ومقدمات الآخرة بأن تأتيهم ( الْمَلائِكَة )  لقبض أرواحهم، فإنهم إذا وصلوا إلى تلك الحال، لم ينفعهم الإيمان ولا صالح  الأعمال. ( أَوْ يَأْتِيَ رَبُّكَ ) لفصل القضاء بين العباد، ومجازاة  المحسنين والمسيئين. ( أَوْ يَأْتِي َبَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ ) الدالة على  قرب الساعة.* 
* ( يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ ) الخارقة للعادة، التي يعلم  بها أن الساعة قد دنت، وأن القيامة قد اقتربت. ( لا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا  إِيمَانُهَا لَمْ تَكُنْ آمَنَتْ مِنْ قَبْلُ أَوْ كَسَبَتْ فِي  إِيمَانِهَا خَيْرًا ) أي: إذا وجد بعض آيات الله لم ينفع الكافر إيمانه أن  آمن، ولا المؤمنَ المقصر أن يزداد خيرُه بعد ذلك، بل ينفعه ما كان معه من  الإيمان قبل ذلك، وما كان له من الخير المرجوِّ قبل أن يأتي بعض الآيات.* 
*والحكمة في هذا ظاهرة، فإنه إنما كان الإيمان ينفع إذا كان إيمانا  بالغيب، وكان اختيارا من العبد، فأما إذا وجدت الآيات صار الأمر شهادة، ولم  يبق للإيمان فائدة، لأنه يشبه الإيمان الضروري، كإيمان الغريق والحريق  ونحوهما، ممن إذا رأى الموت، أقلع عما هو فيه كما قال تعالى:       فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ وَكَفَرْنَا بِمَا كُنَّا بِهِ مُشْرِكِينَ  *  فَلَمْ يَكُ يَنْفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا سُنَّتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ         < 1-282 >  .* 
*وقد تكاثرت الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أن المراد  ببعض آيات الله طلوع الشمس من مغربها وأن الناس إذا رأوها آمنوا فلم ينفعهم  إيمانهم ويُغلق حينئذ بابُ التوبة.* 
*ولما كان هذا وعيدا للمكذبين بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم منتظرا وهم  ينتظرون بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأتباعه قوارع الدهر ومصائب الأمور قال (  قُلِ انْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ ) فستعلمون أينا أحق بالأمن.* 
*وفي هذه الآية دليل لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة في إثبات الأفعال  الاختيارية لله تعالى كالاستواء والنزول والإتيان لله تبارك وتعالى من غير  تشبيه له بصفات المخلوقين.* 
*وفي الكتاب والسنة من هذا شيء كثير وفيه أن من جملة أشراط الساعة طلوع  الشمس من مغربها وأن الله تعالى حكيم قد جرت عادته وسنته أن الإيمان إنما  ينفع إذا كان اختياريا لا اضطراريا كما تقدم.* 
*وأن الإنسان يكتسب الخير بإيمانه فالطاعة والبر والتقوى إنما تنفع  وتنمو إذا كان مع العبد الإيمان فإذا خلا القلب من الإيمان لم ينفعه شيء من  ذلك.* 
*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَرَّقُوا دِينَهُمْ وَكَانُوا شِيَعًا لَسْتَ مِنْهُمْ  فِي شَيْءٍ إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُمْ إِلَى اللَّهِ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ     (159)    مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا وَمَنْ جَاءَ  بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلا يُجْزَى إِلا مِثْلَهَا وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ     (160)   .* 

*يتوعد تعالى الذين فرقوا دينهم، أي: شتتوه وتفرقوا فيه، وكلٌّ أخذ  لنفسه نصيبا من الأسماء التي لا تفيد الإنسان في دينه شيئا، كاليهودية  والنصرانية والمجوسية. أو لا يكمل بها إيمانه، بأن يأخذ من الشريعة شيئا  ويجعله دينه، ويدع مثله، أو ما هو أولى منه، كما هو حال أهل الفرقة من أهل  البدع والضلال والمفرقين للأمة.* 
*ودلت الآية الكريمة أن الدين يأمر بالاجتماع والائتلاف، وينهى عن  التفرق والاختلاف في أهل الدين، وفي سائر مسائله الأصولية والفروعية.* 
*وأمره أن يتبرأ ممن فرقوا دينهم فقال: ( لَسْتَ مِنْهُمْ فِي شَيْءٍ )  أي لست منهم وليسوا منك، لأنهم خالفوك وعاندوك. ( إِنَّمَا أَمْرُهُمْ  إِلَى اللَّهِ ) يردون إليه فيجازيهم بأعمالهم ( ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ ) .* 
*ثم ذكر صفة الجزاء فقال: ( مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ ) القولية  والفعلية، الظاهرة والباطنة، المتعلقة بحق الله أو حق خلقه ( فَلَهُ عَشْرُ  أَمْثَالِهَا ) هذا أقل ما يكون من التضعيف.* 
* ( وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلا يُجْزَى إِلا مِثْلَهَا ) وهذا من  تمام عدله تعالى وإحسانه، وأنه لا يظلم مثقال ذرة، ولهذا قال: ( وَهُمْ لا  يُظْلَمُونَ ) .* 
*   قُلْ إِنَّنِي هَدَانِي رَبِّي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ دِينًا قِيَمًا  مِلَّةَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ حَنِيفًا وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ     (161)    قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي وَنُسُكِي وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ     (162)    لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ وَبِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ     (163)    قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْغِي رَبًّا وَهُوَ رَبُّ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَلا  تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ إِلا عَلَيْهَا وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ  أُخْرَى ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا  كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ     (164)    وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلائِفَ الأَرْضِ وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَكُمْ فَوْقَ  بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ سَرِيعُ  الْعِقَابِ وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (165)   .* 

*يأمر تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، أن يقول ويعلن بما هو عليه من  الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم: الدين المعتدل المتضمن للعقائد النافعة،  والأعمال الصالحة، والأمر بكل حسن، والنهي عن كل قبيح، الذي عليه الأنبياء  والمرسلون، خصوصا إمام الحنفاء، ووالد من بعث من بعد موته من الأنبياء،  خليل الرحمن إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام، وهو الدين الحنيف المائل عن كل  دين غير مستقيم، من أديان أهل الانحراف، كاليهود والنصارى والمشركين.* 
*وهذا عموم، ثم خصص من ذلك أشرف العبادات فقال: ( قُلْ إِنَّ صَلاتِي  وَنُسُكِي ) أي: ذبحي، وذلك لشرف هاتين العبادتين وفضلهما، ودلالتهما على  محبة الله تعالى، وإخلاص الدين له، والتقرب إليه بالقلب واللسان والجوارح،  وبالذبح الذي هو بذل ما تحبه النفس من المال، لما هو أحب إليها وهو الله  تعالى.* 
*ومن أخلص في صلاته ونسكه، استلزم ذلك إخلاصه لله في سائر أعماله.  وقوله: ( وَمَحْيَايَ وَمَمَاتِي ) أي: ما آتيه في حياتي، وما يجريه الله  عليَّ، وما يقدر عليَّ في مماتي، الجميع ( لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) (  لا شَرِيكَ لَهُ ) في العبادة، كما أنه ليس له شريك في الملك والتدبير،  وليس هذا الإخلاص لله ابتداعا مني، وبدعا أتيته من تلقاء نفسي، بل (  بِذَلِكَ أُمِرْتُ ) أمرا حتما، لا أخرج من التبعة إلا بامتثاله ( وَأَنَا  أَوَّلُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ) من هذه الأمة.* 
* ( قُلْ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ ) من المخلوقين ( أَبْغِي رَبًّا ) أي: يحسن  ذلك ويليق بي، أن أتخذ غيره، مربيا ومدبرا والله رب كل شيء، فالخلق كلهم  داخلون تحت ربوبيته، منقادون لأمره؟".* 
*فتعين علي وعلى غيري، أن يتخذ الله ربا، ويرضى به، وألا يتعلق بأحد من المربوبين الفقراء العاجزين.* 
*ثم رغب ورهب بذكر  الجزاء فقال: ( وَلا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ) من خير وشر ( إِلا عَلَيْهَا ) كما قال تعالى:       مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا       .* 
* ( وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى ) بل كل عليه وزر نفسه، وإن  كان أحد قد تسبب في ضلال غيره ووزره، فإن عليه وزر التسبب من غير أن ينقص  من وزر المباشر شيء.* 
* ( ثُمَّ إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ مَرْجِعُكُمْ ) يوم   < 1-283 >   القيامة ( فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ ) من خير وشر، ويجازيكم على ذلك أوفى الجزاء.* 
* ( وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَكُمْ خَلائِفَ الأرْضِ ) أي: يخلف بعضكم بعضا،  واستخلفكم الله في الأرض، وسخَّر لكم جميع ما فيها، وابتلاكم، لينظر كيف  تعملون.* 
* ( وَرَفَعَ بَعْضَكُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ ) في القوة والعافية،  والرزق والخَلْق والخُلُق. ( لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِيمَا آتَاكُمْ ) فتفاوتت  أعمالكم. ( إِنَّ رَبَّكَ سَرِيعُ الْعِقَابِ ) لمن عصاه وكذّب بآياته (  وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) لمن آمن به وعمل صالحا، وتاب من الموبقات.* 

*آخر تفسير سورة الأنعام، فلله الحمد والثناء وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد.* 
*[وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليما كثيرا إلى يوم الدين]  .* 
*المجلد الثالث من تيسير الرحمن في تفسير القرآن لجامعه الفقير إلى الله: عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (151)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(1) الى الأية(11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم تفسير سورة الأعراف 
مكية 

*

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ      المص     (1)    كِتَابٌ أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ فَلا يَكُنْ فِي صَدْرِكَ حَرَجٌ مِنْهُ لِتُنْذِرَ بِهِ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (2)    اتَّبِعُوا مَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ قَلِيلا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ     (3)    وَكَمْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا فَجَاءَهَا بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا أَوْ هُمْ قَائِلُونَ     (4)    فَمَا كَانَ دَعْوَاهُمْ إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا إِلا أَنْ قَالُوا إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ     (5)    فَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الْمُرْسَلِينَ     (6)    فَلَنَقُصَّنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ بِعِلْمٍ وَمَا كُنَّا غَائِبِينَ     (7)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم مبينا له عظمة القرآن: (  كِتَابٌ أُنزلَ إِلَيْكَ ) أي: كتاب جليل حوى كل ما يحتاج إليه العباد،  وجميع المطالب الإلهية، والمقاصد الشرعية، محكما مفصلا ( فَلا يَكُنْ فِي  صَدْرِكَ حَرَجٌ مِنْهُ ) أي: ضيق وشك واشتباه، بل لتعلم أنه تنزيل من حكيم  حميد  (     لا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ    )  وأنه أصدق الكلام فلينشرح له صدرك، ولتطمئن به نفسك، ولتصدع بأوامره ونواهيه، ولا تخش لائما ومعارضا.* 
* ( لِتُنْذِرَ بِهِ ) الخلق، فتعظهم وتذكرهم، فتقوم الحجة على المعاندين.* 
* ( و ) ليكون ( َذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) كما قال تعالى:       وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ الذِّكْرَى تَنْفَعُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ      يتذكرون به الصراط المستقيم، وأعماله الظاهرة والباطنة، وما يحول بين العبد، وبين سلوكه.* 
*ثم خاطب اللّه العباد، وألفتهم إلى الكتاب فقال: ( اتَّبِعُوا مَا  أُنزلَ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) أي: الكتاب الذي أريد إنزاله لأجلكم،  وهو: ( مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) الذي يريد أن يتم تربيته لكم، فأنزل عليكم هذا  الكتاب الذي، إن اتبعتموه، كملت تربيتكم، وتمت عليكم النعمة، وهديتم لأحسن  الأعمال والأخلاق ومعاليها ( وَلا تَتَّبِعُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَاءَ )  أي: تتولونهم، وتتبعون أهواءهم، وتتركون لأجلها الحق.* 
* ( قَلِيلا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ ) فلو تذكرتم وعرفتم المصلحة، لما آثرتم الضار على النافع، والعدو على الوليِّ.* 
*ثم حذرهم عقوباته للأمم الذين كذبوا ما جاءتهم به رسلهم، لئلا يشابهوهم   فقال: ( وَكَمْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا فَجَاءَهَا بَأْسُنَا ) أي:  عذابنا الشديد ( بَيَاتًا أَوْ هُمْ قَائِلُونَ ) أي: في حين غفلتهم، وعلى  غرتهم غافلون، لم يخطر الهلاك على قلوبهم. فحين جاءهم العذاب لم يدفعوه عن  أنفسهم، ولا أغنت عنهم آلهتهم التي كانوا يرجونهم، ولا أنكروا ما كانوا  يفعلونه من الظلم والمعاصي.* 
* ( فَمَا كَانَ دَعْوَاهُمْ إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا إِلا أَنْ قَالُوا إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ ) كما قال تعالى:       وَكَمْ قَصَمْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ كَانَتْ ظَالِمَةً وَأَنْشَأْنَا بَعْدَهَا قَوْمًا آخَرِينَ  *  فَلَمَّا أَحَسُّوا بَأْسَنَا إِذَا هُمْ مِنْهَا يَرْكُضُونَ  *  لا تَرْكُضُوا وَارْجِعُوا إِلَى مَا أُتْرِفْتُمْ فِيهِ وَمَسَاكِنِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْأَلُونَ  *  قَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ  *  فَمَا زَالَتْ تِلْكَ دَعْوَاهُمْ حَتَّى جَعَلْنَاهُمْ حَصِيدًا خَامِدِينَ     .* 
*وقوله ( فَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الَّذِينَ أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْهِمْ ) أي لنسألن الأمم الذين أرسل اللّه إليهم المرسلين عما أجابوا به رسلهم       وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أَجَبْتُمُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ      الآيات .* 
* ( وَلَنَسْأَلَنَّ الْمُرْسَلِينَ ) عن تبليغهم لرسالات ربهم وعما أجابتهم به أممهم .* 
* ( فَلَنَقُصَّنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ ) أي على الخلق كلهم ما عملوا ( بِعِلْمٍ  ) منه تعالى لأعمالهم ( وَمَا كُنَّا غَائِبِينَ ) في وقت من الأوقات كما  قال تعالى       أَحْصَاهُ اللَّهُ وَنَسُوهُ      وقال تعالى       وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعَ طَرَائِقَ وَمَا كُنَّا عَنِ الْخَلْقِ غَافِلِينَ      .* 

*   وَالْوَزْنُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ فَمَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ     (8)    وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَظْلِمُونَ     (9)   .* 

*ثم ذكر الجزاء على الأعمال، فقال: ( وَالْوَزْنُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ  فَمَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ * وَمَنْ  خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ بِمَا  كَانُوا بِآياتِنَا يَظْلِمُونَ ) أي: والوزن يوم القيامة يكون بالعدل  والقسط، الذي لا جور   < 1-284 >   فيه ولا ظلم بوجه.* 
* ( فَمَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ ) بأن رجحت كفة حسناته على سيئاته (  فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) أي: الناجون من المكروه، المدركون  للمحبوب، الذين حصل لهم الربح العظيم، والسعادة الدائمة.* 
* ( وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ ) بأن رجحت سيئاته، وصار الحكم لها، (  فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ) إذ فاتهم النعيم المقيم،  وحصل لهم العذاب الأليم ( بِمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَظْلِمُونَ ) فلم  ينقادوا لها كما يجب عليهم ذلك.* 
*    وَلَقَدْ مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ قَلِيلا مَا تَشْكُرُونَ     (10)   .* 

*يقول تعالى ممتنا على عباده بذكر المسكن والمعيشة: ( وَلَقَدْ  مَكَّنَّاكُمْ فِي الأرْضِ ) أي: هيأناها لكم، بحيث تتمكنون من البناء  عليها وحرثها، ووجوه الانتفاع بها ( وَجَعَلْنَا لَكُمْ فِيهَا مَعَايِشَ )  مما يخرج من الأشجار والنبات، ومعادن الأرض، وأنواع الصنائع والتجارات،  فإنه هو الذي هيأها، وسخر أسبابها.* 

* ( قَلِيلا مَا تَشْكُرُونَ ) اللّه، الذي أنعم عليكم بأصناف النعم، وصرف عنكم النقم.* 
*    وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ثُمَّ قُلْنَا  لِلْمَلائِكَةِ اسْجُدُوا لآدَمَ فَسَجَدُوا إِلا إِبْلِيسَ لَمْ يَكُنْ  مِنَ السَّاجِدِينَ     (11)   . * 

*يقول تعالى مخاطبا لبني آدم: ( وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ ) بخلق  أصلكم ومادتكم التي منها خرجتم: أبيكم آدم عليه السلام ( ثُمَّ  صَوَّرْنَاكُمْ ) في أحسن صورة، وأحسن تقويم، وعلمه الله تعالى ما به تكمل  صورته الباطنة، أسماء كل شيء.* 
*ثم أمر الملائكة الكرام أن يسجدوا لآدم، إكراما واحتراما، وإظهارا  لفضله، فامتثلوا أمر ربهم، ( فَسَجَدُوا ) كلهم أجمعون ( إِلا إِبْلِيسَ )  أبى أن يسجد له، تكبرا عليه وإعجابا بنفسه. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (152)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(12) الى الأية(22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**  قَالَ مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلا تَسْجُدَ إِذْ أَمَرْتُكَ قَالَ أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ     (12)    قَالَ فَاهْبِطْ مِنْهَا فَمَا يَكُونُ لَكَ أَنْ تَتَكَبَّرَ فِيهَا فَاخْرُجْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ     (13)    قَالَ أَنْظِرْنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ     (14)    قَالَ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ     (15)   .* 

*فوبخه اللّه على ذلك وقال: ( مَا مَنَعَكَ أَلا تَسْجُدَ ) لما خلقت  بيديَّ، أي: شرفته وفضلته بهذه الفضيلة، التي لم تكن لغيره، فعصيت أمري  وتهاونت بي؟* 
* ( قَالَ ) إبليس معارضا لربه: ( أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ ) ثم برهن على  هذه الدعوى الباطلة بقوله: ( خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ  طِينٍ ) .* 
*وموجب هذا أن المخلوق من نار أفضل من المخلوق من طين لعلو النار على  الطين وصعودها، وهذا القياس من أفسد الأقيسة، فإنه باطل من عدة أوجه:* 
*منها: أنه في مقابلة أمر اللّه له بالسجود، والقياس إذا عارض النص،  فإنه قياس باطل، لأن المقصود بالقياس، أن يكون الحكم الذي لم يأت فيه نص،  يقارب الأمور المنصوص عليها، ويكون تابعا لها.* 
*فأما قياس يعارضها، ويلزم من اعتباره إلغاءُ النصوص، فهذا القياس من أشنع الأقيسة.* 
*ومنها: أن قوله: ( أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ ) بمجردها كافية لنقص إبليس  الخبيث. فإنه برهن على نقصه بإعجابه بنفسه وتكبره، والقول على اللّه بلا  علم. وأي نقص أعظم من هذا؟* 
*ومنها: أنه كذب في تفضيل مادة النار على مادة الطين والتراب، فإن مادة  الطين فيها الخشوع والسكون والرزانة، ومنها تظهر بركات الأرض من الأشجار  وأنواع النبات، على اختلاف أجناسه وأنواعه، وأما النار ففيها الخفة والطيش  والإحراق.* 
*ولهذا لما جرى من إبليس ما جرى، انحط من مرتبته العالية إلى أسفل السافلين.* 
*فقال اللّه له: ( فَاهْبِطْ مِنْهَا ) أي: من الجنة ( فَمَا يَكُونُ  لَكَ أَنْ تَتَكَبَّرَ فِيهَا ) لأنها دار الطيبين الطاهرين، فلا تليق  بأخبث خلق اللّه وأشرهم.* 
* ( فَاخْرُجْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ ) أي: المهانين الأذلين، جزاء على كبره وعجبه بالإهانة والذل.* 
*فلما أعلن عدو اللّه بعداوة اللّه، وعداوة آدم وذريته، سأل اللّهَ  النَّظِرَةَ والإمهال إلى يوم البعث، ليتمكن من إغواء ما يقدر عليه من بني  آدم.* 
*ولما كانت حكمة اللّه مقتضية لابتلاء العباد واختبارهم، ليتبين الصادق  من الكاذب، ومن يطيعه ممن يطيع عدوه، أجابه لما سأل، فقال: ( إِنَّكَ مِنَ  الْمُنْظَرِينَ ) .* 

*    قَالَ فَبِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأَقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ     (16)    ثُمَّ لآتِيَنَّهُمْ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ وَعَنْ  أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَعَنْ شَمَائِلِهِمْ وَلا تَجِدُ أَكْثَرَهُمْ شَاكِرِينَ     (17)   .* 

*أي: قال إبليس - لما أبلس وأيس من رحمة اللّه - ( فَبِمَا  أَغْوَيْتَنِي لأقْعُدَنَّ لَهُمْ ) أي: للخلق ( صِرَاطَكَ الْمُسْتَقِيمَ )  أي: لألزمن الصراط ولأسعى غاية جهدي على صد الناس عنه وعدم سلوكهم إياه.* 
* ( ثُمَّ لآتِيَنَّهُمْ مِنْ بَيْنِ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِمْ  وَعَنْ أَيْمَانِهِمْ وَعَنْ شَمَائِلِهِمْ ) أي: من جميع الجهات والجوانب،  ومن كل طريق يتمكن فيه من إدراك بعض مقصوده فيهم.* 
*   < 1-285 >  * 
*ولما علم الخبيث أنهم ضعفاء قد تغلب الغفلة على كثير منهم، وكان جازما  ببذل مجهوده على إغوائهم، ظن وصدَّق ظنه فقال: ( وَلا تَجِدُ أَكْثَرَهُمْ  شَاكِرِينَ ) فإن القيام بالشكر من سلوك الصراط المستقيم، وهو يريد صدهم  عنه، وعدم قيامهم به، قال تعالى:       إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ       .* 
*وإنما نبهنا اللّه على ما قال وعزم على فعله، لنأخذ منه حذرنا ونستعد  لعدونا، ونحترز منه بعلمنا، بالطريق التي يأتي منها، ومداخله التي ينفذ  منها، فله تعالى علينا بذلك، أكمل نعمة.* 
*   قَالَ اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا مَذْءُومًا مَدْحُورًا لَمَنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ لأَمْلأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنْكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ     (18)   .* 

*أي: قال اللّه لإبليس لما قال ما قال: ( اخْرُجْ مِنْهَا ) خروج صغار  واحتقار، لا خروج إكرام بل ( مَذْءُومًا ) أي: مذموما ( مَدْحُورًا ) مبعدا  عن اللّه وعن رحمته وعن كل خير.* 

* ( لأمْلأنَّ جَهَنَّمَ ) منك وممن تبعك منهم ( أَجْمَعِينَ ) وهذا قسم  منه تعالى، أن النار دار العصاة، لا بد أن يملأها من إبليس وأتباعه من  الجن والإنس.* 
*ثم حذر آدم شره وفتنته فقال:    وَيَا آدَمُ اسْكُنْ أَنْتَ وَزَوْجُكَ الْجَنَّةَ فَكُلا مِنْ حَيْثُ  شِئْتُمَا وَلا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ     (19)    فَوَسْوَسَ لَهُمَا الشَّيْطَانُ لِيُبْدِيَ لَهُمَا مَا وُورِيَ  عَنْهُمَا مِنْ سَوْآتِهِمَا وَقَالَ مَا نَهَاكُمَا رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ  هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ  الْخَالِدِينَ     (20)    وَقَاسَمَهُمَا إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ     (21)    فَدَلاهُمَا بِغُرُورٍ فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا  سَوْآتُهُمَا وَطَفِقَا يَخْصِفَانِ عَلَيْهِمَا مِنْ وَرَقِ الْجَنَّةِ  وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ  وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ     (22)   . * 

*أي: أمر اللّه تعالى آدم وزوجته حواء، التي أنعم اللّه بها عليه  ليسكن إليها، أن يأكلا من الجنة حيث شاءا ويتمتعا فيها بما أرادا، إلا أنه  عين لهما شجرة، ونهاهما عن أكلها، واللّه أعلم ما هي، وليس في تعيينها  فائدة لنا. وحرم عليهما أكلها، بدليل قوله: ( فَتَكُونَا مِنَ  الظَّالِمِينَ ) .* 
*فلم يزالا ممتثلَيْن لأمر اللّه، حتى تغلغل إليهما عدوهما إبليس بمكره،  فوسوس لهما وسوسة خدعهما بها، وموه عليهما وقال: ( مَا نَهَاكُمَا  رَبُّكُمَا عَنْ هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةِ إِلا أَنْ تَكُونَا مَلَكَيْنِ ) أي:  من جنس الملائكة ( أَوْ تَكُونَا مِنَ الْخَالِدِينَ ) ، كما قال في الآية  الأخرى  :       هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ وَمُلْكٍ لا يَبْلَى       .* 
*ومع قوله هذا أقسم لهما باللّه ( إِنِّي لَكُمَا لَمِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ )  أي: من جملة الناصحين حيث قلت لكما ما قلت، فاغترا بذلك، وغلبت الشهوة في  تلك الحال على العقل.* 
* ( فَدَلاهُمَا ) أي: نزلهما عن رتبتهما العالية، التي هي البعد عن الذنوب والمعاصي إلى التلوث بأوضارها، فأقدما على أكلها.* 
* ( فَلَمَّا ذَاقَا الشَّجَرَةَ بَدَتْ لَهُمَا سَوْآتُهُمَا ) أي:  ظهرت عورة كل منهما بعد ما كانت مستورة، فصار للعري الباطن من التقوى في  هذه الحال أثر في اللباس الظاهر، حتى انخلع فظهرت عوراتهما، ولما ظهرت  عوراتهما خَجِلا وجَعَلا يخصفان على عوراتهما من أوراق شجر الجنة، ليستترا  بذلك.* 

* ( وَنَادَاهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا ) وهما بتلك الحال موبخا ومعاتبا: (  أَلَمْ أَنْهَكُمَا عَنْ تِلْكُمَا الشَّجَرَةِ وَأَقُلْ لَكُمَا إِنَّ  الشَّيْطَانَ لَكُمَا عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ ) فلم اقترفتما المنهي، وأطعتما  عدوَّكُما؟ 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (153)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(23) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**   قَالا رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ     (23)   . 
*
*فحينئذ مَنَّ اللّه عليهما بالتوبة وقبولها، فاعترفا بالذنب، وسألا من  اللّه مغفرته فقالا ( رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ  لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ) أي: قد فعلنا  الذنب، الذي نهيتنا عنه، وأضررنا أنفسنا باقتراف الذنب، وقد فعلنا سبب  الخسار إن لم تغفر لنا، بمحو أثر الذنب وعقوبته، وترحمنا بقبول التوبة  والمعافاة من أمثال هذه الخطايا.* 
*فغفر اللّه لهما ذلك       وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى  *  ثُمَّ اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى      .* 
*هذا وإبليس مستمر على طغيانه غير مقلع عن عصيانه فمن أشبه آدم  بالاعتراف وسؤال المغفرة والندم والإقلاع - إذا صدرت منه الذنوب - اجتباه  ربه وهداه.* 

*ومن أشبه إبليس - إذا صدر منه الذنب لا يزال يزداد من المعاصي - فإنه لا يزداد من اللّه إلا بُعْدًا.* 
*   قَالَ فِيهَا تَحْيَوْنَ وَفِيهَا تَمُوتُونَ وَمِنْهَا تُخْرَجُونَ     (25)    يَا بَنِي آدَمَ قَدْ أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ لِبَاسًا يُوَارِي  سَوْآتِكُمْ وَرِيشًا وَلِبَاسُ التَّقْوَى ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ ذَلِكَ مِنْ  آيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ     (26)   .* 

*أي: لما أهبط اللّه آدم وزوجته وذريتهما إلى الأرض، أخبرهما بحال  إقامتهم فيها، وأنه جعل لهم فيها حياة يتلوها الموت، مشحونة بالامتحان  والابتلاء، وأنهم لا يزالون فيها، يرسل إليهم رسله، وينزل عليهم كتبه، حتى  يأتيهم الموت، فيدفنون فيها، ثم إذا استكملوا بعثهم اللّه وأخرجهم منها إلى  الدار التي هي الدار حقيقة، التي هي دار المقامة.* 
*ثم امتن عليهم بما يسر لهم من اللباس الضروري، واللباس الذي   < 1-286 >    المقصود منه الجمال، وهكذا سائر الأشياء، كالطعام والشراب والمراكب،  والمناكح ونحوها، قد يسر اللّه للعباد ضروريها، ومكمل ذلك، و[بين لهم]   أن هذا ليس مقصودا بالذات، وإنما أنزله اللّه ليكون معونة لهم على عبادته  وطاعته، ولهذا قال: ( وَلِبَاسُ التَّقْوَى ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ ) من اللباس  الحسي، فإن لباس التقوى يستمر مع العبد، ولا يبلى ولا يبيد، وهو جمال القلب  والروح.* 
*وأما اللباس الظاهري، فغايته أن يستر العورة الظاهرة، في وقت من الأوقات، أو يكون جمالا للإنسان، وليس وراء ذلك منه نفع.* 
*وأيضا، فبتقدير عدم هذا اللباس، تنكشف عورته الظاهرة، التي لا يضره  كشفها، مع الضرورة، وأما بتقدير عدم لباس التقوى، فإنها تنكشف عورته  الباطنة، وينال الخزي والفضيحة.* 

*وقوله: ( ذَلِكَ مِنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ ) أي:  ذلك المذكور لكم من اللباس، مما تذكرون به ما ينفعكم ويضركم وتشبهون  باللباس الظاهر على الباطن.* 
*    يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لا يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ  أَبَوَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ يَنْزِعُ عَنْهُمَا لِبَاسَهُمَا  لِيُرِيَهُمَا سَوْآتِهِمَا إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ  حَيْثُ لا تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ  لِلَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (27)   .* 

*يقول تعالى، محذرا لبني آدم أن يفعل بهم الشيطان كما فعل بأبيهم: ( يَا  بَنِي آدَمَ لا يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ ) بأن يزين لكم العصيان،  ويدعوكم إليه، ويرغبكم فيه، فتنقادون له ( كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُمْ  مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ ) وأنزلهما من المحل العالي إلى أنزل منه، فأنتم يريد أن  يفعل بكم كذلك، ولا يألو جهده عنكم، حتى يفتنكم، إن استطاع، فعليكم أن  تجعلوا الحذر منه في بالكم، وأن تلبسوا لأمَةَ الحرب بينكم وبيْنه، وأن لا  تغفُلوا عن المواضع التي يدخل منها إليكم.* 
*فـ ( إِنَّهُ ) يراقبكم على الدوام، و ( يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ )  من شياطين الجن ( مِنْ حَيْثُ لا تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا  الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ لِلَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) فعدم الإيمان هو  الموجب لعقد الولاية بين الإنسان والشيطان.* 
*  إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ  *  إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِهِ مُشْرِكُونَ   .* 

*    وَإِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا آبَاءَنَا  وَاللَّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ  أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ     (28)    قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِالْقِسْطِ وَأَقِيمُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ  مَسْجِدٍ وَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ  تَعُودُونَ     (29)    فَرِيقًا هَدَى وَفَرِيقًا حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلالَةُ إِنَّهُمُ  اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ  أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ     (30)   .* 

*يقول تعالى مبينا لقبح حال المشركين الذين يفعلون الذنوب، وينسبون أن  الله أمرهم بها. ( وَإِذَا فَعَلُوا فَاحِشَةً ) وهي: كل ما يستفحش  ويستقبح، ومن ذلك طوافهم بالبيت عراة ( قَالُوا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهَا  آبَاءَنَا ) وصدقوا في هذا. ( وَاللَّهُ أَمَرَنَا بِهَا ) وكذبوا في هذا،  ولهذا رد اللّه عليهم هذه النسبة فقال: ( قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَأْمُرُ  بِالْفَحْشَاءِ ) أي: لا يليق بكماله وحكمته أن يأمر عباده بتعاطي الفواحش  لا هذا الذي يفعله المشركون ولا غيره ( أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ ) وأي افتراء أعظم من هذا؟.* 
*ثم ذكر ما يأمر به، فقال: ( قُلْ أَمَرَ رَبِّي بِالْقِسْطِ ) أي:  بالعدل في العبادات والمعاملات، لا بالظلم والجور. ( وَأَقِيمُوا  وُجُوهَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ ) أي: توجهوا للّه، واجتهدوا في تكميل  العبادات، خصوصا "الصلاة" أقيموها، ظاهرا وباطنا، ونقوها من كل نقص ومفسد. (  وَادْعُوهُ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ ) أي: قاصدين بذلك وجهه وحده لا  شريك له. والدعاء يشمل دعاء المسألة، ودعاء العبادة، أي: لا تراءوا ولا  تقصدوا من الأغراض في دعائكم سوى عبودية اللّه ورضاه.* 
* ( كَمَا بَدَأَكُمْ ) أول مرة ( تَعُودُونَ ) للبعث، فالقادر على بدء خلقكم، قادر على إعادته، بل الإعادة، أهون من البداءة.* 
* ( فَرِيقًا ) منكم ( هَدَى ) اللّه، أي: وفقهم للهداية، ويسر لهم  أسبابها، وصرف عنهم موانعها. ( وَفَرِيقًا حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الضَّلالَةُ )  أي: وجبت عليهم الضلالة بما تسببوا لأنفسهم وعملوا بأسباب الغواية.* 
*فـ ( إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ )       وَمَنْ يَتَّخِذِ الشَّيْطَانَ وَلِيًّا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَقَدْ خَسِرَ خُسْرَانًا مُبِينًا        فحين انسلخوا من ولاية الرحمن، واستحبوا ولاية الشيطان، حصل لهم النصيب  الوافر من الخذلان، ووكلوا إلى أنفسهم فخسروا أشد الخسران. ( وَ ) هم (  يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ مُهْتَدُونَ ) لأنهم انقلبت عليهم الحقائق، فظنوا  الباطل حقا والحق باطلا وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن الأوامر والنواهي تابعة  للحكمة والمصلحة، حيث ذكر تعالى أنه لا يتصور أن يأمر بما تستفحشه وتنكره  العقول، وأنه لا يأمر إلا   < 1-287 >    بالعدل والإخلاص، وفيه دليل على أن الهداية بفضل اللّه ومَنِّه، وأن  الضلالة بخذلانه للعبد، إذا تولى - بجهله وظلمه - الشيطانَ، وتسبب لنفسه  بالضلال، وأن من حسب أنه مهتدٍ وهو ضالٌّ، أنه لا عذر له، لأنه متمكن من  الهدى، وإنما أتاه حسبانه من ظلمه بترك الطريق الموصل إلى الهدى. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (154)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(31) الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**  يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا وَلا تُسْرِفُوا إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ     (31)   .* 

*يقول تعالى - بعد ما أنزل على بني آدم لباسا يواري سوءاتهم وريشا: (  يَا بَنِي آدَمَ خُذُوا زِينَتَكُمْ عِنْدَ كُلِّ مَسْجِدٍ ) أي: استروا  عوراتكم عند الصلاة كلها، فرضها ونفلها، فإن سترها زينة للبدن، كما أن  كشفها يدع البدن قبيحا مشوها.* 
*ويحتمل أن المراد بالزينة هنا ما فوق ذلك من اللباس النظيف الحسن، ففي  هذا الأمر بستر العورة في الصلاة، وباستعمال التجميل فيها ونظافة السترة من  الأدناس والأنجاس.* 
*ثم قال: ( وَكُلُوا وَاشْرَبُوا ) أي: مما رزقكم اللّه من الطيبات (  وَلا تُسْرِفُوا ) في ذلك، والإسراف إما أن يكون بالزيادة على القدر الكافي  والشره في المأكولات الذي يضر بالجسم، وإما أن يكون بزيادة الترفه والتنوق  في المآكل والمشارب واللباس، وإما بتجاوز الحلال إلى الحرام.* 
* ( إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْرِفِينَ ) فإن السرف يبغضه اللّه، ويضر  بدن الإنسان ومعيشته، حتى إنه ربما أدت به الحال إلى أن يعجز عما يجب عليه  من النفقات، ففي هذه الآية الكريمة الأمر بتناول الأكل والشرب، والنهي عن  تركهما، وعن الإسراف فيهما.* 

*    قُلْ مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ  وَالطَّيِّبَاتِ مِنَ الرِّزْقِ قُلْ هِيَ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا خَالِصَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ  الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ     (32)    قُلْ إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا  بَطَنَ وَالإِثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا  بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنَزِّلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى  اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ     (33)   .* 

*يقول تعالى منكرا على من تعنت، وحرم ما أحل اللّه من الطيبات ( قُلْ  مَنْ حَرَّمَ زِينَةَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي أَخْرَجَ لِعِبَادِهِ ) من أنواع  اللباس على اختلاف أصنافه، والطيبات من الرزق، من مأكل ومشرب بجميع أنواعه،  أي: مَن هذا الذي يقدم على تحريم ما أنعم اللّه بها على العباد، ومن ذا  الذي يضيق عليهم ما وسَّعه اللّه؟".* 
*وهذا التوسيع من اللّه لعباده بالطيبات، جعله لهم ليستعينوا به على  عبادته، فلم يبحه إلا لعباده المؤمنين، ولهذا قال: ( قُلْ هِيَ لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا خَالِصَةً يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) أي: لا  تبعة عليهم فيها.* 
*ومفهوم الآية أن من لم يؤمن باللّه، بل استعان بها على معاصيه، فإنها  غير خالصة له ولا مباحة، بل يعاقب عليها وعلى التنعم بها، ويُسأل عن النعيم  يوم القيامة.* 
* ( كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ ) أي: نوضحها ونبينها ( لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْلَمُونَ ) لأنهم الذين ينتفعون بما فصله اللّه من الآيات، ويعلمون أنها  من عند اللّه، فيعقلونها ويفهمونها.* 
*ثم ذكر المحرمات التي حرمها اللّه في كل شريعة من الشرائع فقال: ( قُلْ  إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ رَبِّيَ الْفَوَاحِشَ ) أي: الذنوب الكبار التي تستفحش  وتستقبح لشناعتها وقبحها، وذلك كالزنا واللواط ونحوهما.* 
*وقوله: ( مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا وَمَا بَطَنَ ) أي: الفواحش التي تتعلق  بحركات البدن، والتي تتعلق بحركات القلوب، كالكبر والعجب والرياء والنفاق،  ونحو ذلك، ( وَالإثْمَ وَالْبَغْيَ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ ) أي: الذنوب التي  تؤثم وتوجب العقوبة في حقوق اللّه، والبغي على الناس في دمائهم وأموالهم  وأعراضهم، فدخل في هذا الذنوبُ المتعلقةُ بحق اللّه، والمتعلقةُ بحق  العباد.* 
* ( وَأَنْ تُشْرِكُوا بِاللَّهِ مَا لَمْ يُنزلْ بِهِ سُلْطَانًا ) أي:  حجة، بل أنزل الحجة والبرهان على التوحيد. والشركُ هو أن يشرك مع اللّه في  عبادته أحد من الخلق، وربما دخل في هذا الشرك الأصغر كالرياء والحلف بغير  اللّه، ونحو ذلك.* 

* ( وَأَنْ تَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ ) في أسمائه  وصفاته وأفعاله وشرعه، فكل هذه قد حرمها اللّه، ونهى العباد عن تعاطيها،  لما فيها من المفاسد الخاصة والعامة، ولما فيها من الظلم والتجري على  اللّه، والاستطالة على عباد اللّه، وتغيير دين اللّه وشرعه.* 

*    وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلٌ فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ     (34)   .* 

*أي: وقد أخرج اللّه بني آدم إلى الأرض، وأسكنهم فيها، وجعل لهم أجلا  مسمى لا تتقدم أمة من الأمم على وقتها المسمى، ولا تتأخر، لا الأمم  المجتمعة ولا أفرادها.* 
*    يَا بَنِي آدَمَ إِمَّا يَأْتِيَنَّكُمْ رُسُلٌ مِنْكُمْ يَقُصُّونَ  عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِي فَمَنِ اتَّقَى وَأَصْلَحَ فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا  هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (35)    وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (36)   .* 

*لما أخرج اللّه بني آدم من الجنة، ابتلاهم بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب عليهم يقصون عليهم آيات اللّه ويبينون لهم   < 1-288 >    أحكامه، ثم ذكر فضل من استجاب لهم، وخسار من لم يستجب لهم فقال: ( فَمَنِ  اتَّقَى ) ما حرم اللّه، من الشرك والكبائر والصغائر، ( وَأَصْلَحَ )  أعماله الظاهرة والباطنة ( فَلا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ) من الشر الذي قد يخافه  غيرهم ( وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) على ما مضى، وإذا انتفى الخوف والحزن حصل  الأمن التام، والسعادة، والفلاح الأبدي.* 

* ( وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا ) أي:  لا آمنت بها قلوبهم، ولا انقادت لها جوارحهم، ( أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) كما استهانوا بآياته، ولازموا التكذيب  بها، أهينوا بالعذاب الدائم الملازم.* 
*    فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ  بِآيَاتِهِ أُولَئِكَ يَنَالُهُمْ نَصِيبُهُمْ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ حَتَّى  إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا يَتَوَفَّوْنَهُ  مْ قَالُوا أَيْنَ مَا  كُنْتُمْ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا وَشَهِدُوا  عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ     (37)   .* 

*أي: لا أحد أظلم ( مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا ) بنسبة  الشريك له، أو النقص له، أو التقول عليه ما لم يقل، ( أَوْ كَذَّبَ  بِآيَاتِهِ ) الواضحة المبينة للحق المبين، الهادية إلى الصراط المستقيم،  فهؤلاء وإن تمتعوا بالدنيا، ونالهم نصيبهم مما كان مكتوبا لهم في اللوح  المحفوظ، فليس ذلك بمغن عنهم شيئا، يتمتعون قليلا ثم يعذبون طويلا ( حَتَّى  إِذَا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُنَا يَتَوَفَّوْنَهُ  مْ ) أي: الملائكة الموكلون  بقبض أرواحهم واستيفاء آجالهم.* 
* ( قَالُوا ) لهم في تلك الحالة توبيخا وعتابا ( أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ) من الأصنام والأوثان، فقد جاء وقت الحاجة  إن كان فيها منفعة لكم أو دفع مضرة. ( قَالُوا ضَلُّوا عَنَّا ) أي:  اضمحلوا وبطلوا، وليسوا مغنين عنا من عذاب اللّه من شيء.* 

* ( وَشَهِدُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَافِرِينَ ) مستحقين للعذاب المهين الدائم.       
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (155)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(38) الى الأية(43)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

** فقالت لهم الملائكة (           ادْخُلُوا فِي أُمَمٍ        )   أي: في جملة أمم      (          قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإنْسِ        )  أي: مضوا على ما مضيتم عليه من الكفر والاستكبار، فاستحق الجميع الخزي والبوار، كلما دخلت أمة من الأمم العاتية النار    )           لَعَنَتْ أُخْتَهَا )  كما قال تعالى:     (          ويَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُ بَعْضُكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَيَلْعَنُ بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا        )      (           حَتَّى إِذَا ادَّارَكُوا فِيهَا جَمِيعًا         )   أي: اجتمع في النار جميع أهلها، من الأولين والآخرين، والقادة والرؤساء والمقلدين الأتباع.* 
*    (قَالَتْ أُخْرَاهُمْ        )  أي: متأخروهم، المتبعون للرؤساء     (          لأولاهُمْ        )  أي: لرؤسائهم، شاكين إلى اللّه إضلالهم إياهم:    (          رَبَّنَا هَؤُلاءِ أَضَلُّونَا فَآتِهِمْ عَذَابًا ضِعْفًا مِنَ النَّارِ         )   أي : عذبهم عذابا مضاعفا لأنهم أضلونا، وزينوا لنا الأعمال الخبيثة.* 
*    (قَالَ        )  اللّه    (          لِكُلٍّ       )   منكم    (          ضِعْفٌ       )   ونصيب من العذاب.* 

*    وَقَالَتْ أُولاهُمْ لأُخْرَاهُمْ     (39)   . * 

*  أي: الرؤساء، قالوا لأتباعهم: ( فَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ  ) أي: قد اشتركنا جميعا في الغي والضلال، وفي فعل أسباب العذاب، فأيّ فضل  لكم علينا؟ ( فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ ) ولكنه من  المعلوم أن عذاب الرؤساء وأئمة الضلال أبلغ وأشنع من عذاب الأتباع، كما أن  نعيم أئمة الهدى ورؤسائه أعظم من ثواب الأتباع، قال تعالى:      الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ زِدْنَاهُمْ عَذَابًا فَوْقَ الْعَذَابِ بِمَا كَانُوا يُفْسِدُونَ      فهذه الآيات ونحوها، دلت على أن سائر أنواع المكذبين بآيات اللّه، مخلدون  في العذاب، مشتركون فيه وفي أصله، وإن كانوا متفاوتين في مقداره، بحسب  أعمالهم وعنادهم وظلمهم وافترائهم، وأن مودتهم التي كانت بينهم في الدنيا  تنقلب يوم القيامة عداوة وملاعنة.* 
*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَاسْتَكْبَرُوا عَنْهَا لا  تُفَتَّحُ لَهُمْ أَبْوَابُ السَّمَاءِ وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى  يَلِجَ الْجَمَلُ فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ     (40)    لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ وَمِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ     (41)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن عقاب من كذب بآياته فلم يؤمن بها، مع أنها آيات بينات،  واستكبر عنها فلم يَنْقَد لأحكامها، بل كذب وتولى، أنهم آيسون من كل خير،  فلا تفتح أبواب السماء لأرواحهم إذا ماتوا وصعدت تريد العروج إلى اللّه،  فتستأذن فلا يؤذن لها، كما لم تصعد في الدنيا إلى الإيمان باللّه ومعرفته  ومحبته كذلك لا تصعد بعد الموت، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل.* 
*ومفهوم الآية أن أرواح المؤمنين المنقادين لأمر اللّه المصدقين بآياته،  تفتح لها أبواب السماء حتى تعرج إلى اللّه، وتصل إلى حيث أراد اللّه من  العالم العلوي، وتبتهج بالقرب من ربها والحظوة برضوانه.* 
*وقوله عن أهل النار ( وَلا يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ حَتَّى يَلِجَ  الْجَمَلُ ) وهو البعير المعروف ( فِي سَمِّ الْخِيَاطِ ) أي: حتى يدخل  البعير الذي هو من أكبر الحيوانات جسما، في خرق الإبرة، الذي هو من أضيق  الأشياء، وهذا من باب تعليق الشيء بالمحال، أي: فكما أنه محال دخول الجمل  في سم الخياط، فكذلك المكذبون بآيات اللّه محال دخولهم الجنة، قال تعالى: (     إِنَّهُ مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ     )   < 1-289 >   وقال هنا ( وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُجْرِمِينَ ) أي: الذين كثر إجرامهم واشتد طغيانهم.* 
* ( لَهُمْ مِنْ جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ ) أي: فراش من تحتهم ( وَمِنْ  فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ ) أي: ظلل من العذاب، تغشاهم. ( وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الظَّالِمِينَ ) لأنفسهم، جزاء وفاقا، (     وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ    )* 

*    وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلا  وُسْعَهَا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (42)    وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمُ  الأَنْهَارُ وَقَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا  كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ لَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ  رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ وَنُودُوا أَنْ تِلْكُمُ الْجَنَّةُ أُورِثْتُمُوهَا  بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ     (43)   .  * *لما ذكر الله تعالى عقاب العاصين الظالمين، ذكر ثواب المطيعين فقال: (  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) بقلوبهم ( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) بجوارحهم،  فجمعوا بين الإيمان والعمل، بين الأعمال الظاهرة والأعمال الباطنة، بين فعل  الواجبات وترك المحرمات، ولما كان قوله: ( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ )  لفظا عاما يشمل جميع الصالحات الواجبة والمستحبة، وقد يكون بعضها غير مقدور  للعبد، قال تعالى: ( لا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا ) أي: بمقدار ما  تسعه طاقتها، ولا يعسر على قدرتها، فعليها في هذه الحال أن تتقي اللّه  بحسب استطاعتها، وإذا عجزت عن بعض الواجبات التي يقدر عليها غيرها سقطت  عنها كما قال تعالى:      لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا وُسْعَهَا      ،       لا يُكَلِّفُ اللَّهُ نَفْسًا إِلا مَا آتَاهَا      ،       وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ      ،       فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ      فلا واجب مع العجز، ولا محرم مع الضرورة.* 
* ( أُولَئِكَ ) أي: المتصفون بالإيمان والعمل الصالح ( أَصْحَابُ  الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) أي: لا يحولون عنها ولا يبغون بها  بدلا لأنهم يرون فيها من أنواع اللذات وأصناف المشتهيات ما تقف عنده  الغايات، ولا يطلب أعلى منه.* 
* ( وَنزعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ ) وهذا من كرمه وإحسانه  على أهل الجنة، أن الغل الذي كان موجودا في قلوبهم، والتنافس الذي بينهم،  أن اللّه يقلعه ويزيله حتى يكونوا إخوانا متحابين، وأخلاء متصافين.* 
*قال تعالى:      وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ إِخْوَانًا عَلَى سُرُرٍ مُتَقَابِلِينَ       ويخلق اللّه لهم من الكرامة ما به يحصل لكل واحد منهم الغبطة والسرور،  ويرى أنه لا فوق ما هو فيه من النعيم نعيم. فبهذا يأمنون من التحاسد  والتباغض، لأنه قد فقدت أسبابه.* 
*وقوله: ( تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمُ الأنْهَارُ ) أي: يفجرونها تفجيرا،  حيث شاءوا، وأين أرادوا، إن شاءوا في خلال القصور، أو في تلك الغرف  العاليات، أو في رياض الجنات، من تحت تلك الحدائق الزاهرات.* 
*أنهار تجري في غير أخدود، وخيرات ليس لها حد محدود ( وَ ) لهذا لما  رأوا ما أنعم اللّه عليهم وأكرمهم به ( قَالُوا الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي  هَدَانَا لِهَذَا ) بأن من علينا وأوحى إلى قلوبنا، فآمنت به، وانقادت  للأعمال الموصلة إلى هذه الدار، وحفظ اللّه علينا إيماننا وأعمالنا، حتى  أوصلنا بها إلى هذه الدار، فنعم الرب الكريم، الذي ابتدأنا بالنعم، وأسدى  من النعم الظاهرة والباطنة ما لا يحصيه المحصون، ولا يعده العادون، ( وَمَا  كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ ) أي: ليس في نفوسنا  قابلية للهدى، لولا أنه تعالى منَّ بهدايته واتباع رسله.* 
* ( لَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ ) أي: حين كانوا يتمتعون  بالنعيم الذي أخبرت به الرسل، وصار حق يقين لهم بعد أن كان علم يقين  [لهم]، قالوا لقد تحققنا، ورأينا ما وعدتنا به الرسل، وأن جميع ما جاءوا به  حق اليقين، لا مرية فيه ولا إشكال، ( وَنُودُوا ) تهنئة لهم، وإكراما،  وتحية واحتراما، ( أَنْ تِلْكُمُ الْجَنَّةُ أُورِثْتُمُوهَا ) أي: كنتم  الوارثين لها، وصارت إقطاعا لكم، إذ كان إقطاع الكفار النار، أورثتموها (  بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ) .* 

*قال بعض السلف: أهل الجنة نجوا من النار بعفو اللّه، وأدخلوا الجنة  برحمة اللّه، واقتسموا المنازل وورثوها بالأعمال الصالحة وهي من رحمته، بل  من أعلى أنواع رحمته. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (156)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(44) الى الأية(51)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**   وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابَ النَّارِ أَنْ قَدْ وَجَدْنَا  مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا حَقًّا فَهَلْ وَجَدْتُمْ مَا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ  حَقًّا قَالُوا نَعَمْ فَأَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ أَنْ لَعْنَةُ  اللَّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ     (44)    الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَهُمْ بِالآخِرَةِ كَافِرُونَ     (45)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لما ذكر استقرار كل من الفريقين في الدارين، ووجدوا ما  أخبرت به الرسل ونطقت به الكتب من الثواب والعقاب: أن أهل الجنة نادوا  أصحاب النار بأن قالوا: ( أَنْ قَدْ وَجَدْنَا مَا وَعَدَنَا رَبُّنَا  حَقًّا ) حين وعدنا على الإيمان والعمل الصالح الجنة فأدخلناها وأرانا ما  وصفه لنا ( فَهَلْ وَجَدْتُمْ مَا وَعَدَ رَبُّكُمْ ) على الكفر والمعاصي (  حَقًّا قالوا نعم ) قد وجدناه حقا، فبين للخلق كلهم بيانا لا شك فيه صدق  وعد اللّه،      وَمَنْ أَصْدَقُ مِنَ اللَّهِ قِيلا      ، وذهبت عنهم الشكوك والشبه، وصار الأمر حق اليقين، وفرح المؤمنون بوعد اللّه واغتبطوا، وأيس الكفار من الخير، وأقروا على   < 1-290 >   أنفسهم بأنهم مستحقون للعذاب.* 
* ( فَأَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ بَيْنَهُمْ ) أي: بين أهل النار وأهل الجنة،  بأن قال: ( أَنْ لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ ) أي: بُعْدُه وإقصاؤه عن كل خير ( عَلَى  الظَّالِمِينَ ) إذ فتح اللّه لهم أبواب رحمته، فصدفوا أنفسهم عنها ظلما،  وصدوا عن سبيل اللّه بأنفسهم، وصدوا غيرهم، فضلوا وأضلوا.* 
*واللّه تعالى يريد أن تكون مستقيمة، ويعتدل سير السالكين إليه، ( و )  هؤلاء يريدونها ( عِوَجًا ) منحرفة صادة عن سواء السبيل، ( وَهُمْ  بِالآخِرَةِ كَافِرُونَ ) وهذا الذي أوجب لهم الانحراف عن الصراط، والإقبال  على شهوات النفوس المحرمة، عدم إيمانهم بالبعث، وعدم خوفهم من العقاب  ورجائهم للثواب، ومفهوم هذا النداء أن رحمة اللّه على المؤمنين، وبرَّه  شامل لهم، وإحسانَه متواتر عليهم.* 

*    وَبَيْنَهُمَا حِجَابٌ وَعَلَى الأَعْرَافِ رِجَالٌ يَعْرِفُونَ كُلا  بِسِيمَاهُمْ وَنَادَوْا أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ أَنْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ لَمْ  يَدْخُلُوهَا وَهُمْ يَطْمَعُونَ     (46)    وَإِذَا صُرِفَتْ أَبْصَارُهُمْ تِلْقَاءَ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ قَالُوا رَبَّنَا لا تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ     (47)    وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الأَعْرَافِ رِجَالا يَعْرِفُونَهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ  قَالُوا مَا أَغْنَى عَنْكُمْ جَمْعُكُمْ وَمَا كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ     (48)    أَهَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمْتُمْ لا يَنَالُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ  ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلا أَنْتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ     (49)   .* 

*أي: وبين أصحاب الجنة وأصحاب النار حجاب يقال له: ( الأعْرَاف ) لا من  الجنة ولا من النار، يشرف على الدارين، وينظر مِنْ عليه حالُ الفريقين،  وعلى هذا الحجاب رجال يعرفون كلا من أهل الجنة والنار بسيماهم، أي:  علاماتهم، التي بها يعرفون ويميزون، فإذا نظروا إلى أهل الجنة نَادَوْهم (  أَنْ سَلامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ ) أي: يحيونهم ويسلمون عليهم، وهم - إلى الآن - لم  يدخلوا الجنة، ولكنهم يطمعون في دخولها، ولم يجعل اللّه الطمع في قلوبهم  إلا لما يريد بهم من كرامته.* 
* ( وَإِذَا صُرِفَتْ أَبْصَارُهُمْ تِلْقَاءَ أَصْحَابِ النَّارِ )  ورأوا منظرا شنيعا، وهَوْلا فظيعا ( قَالُوا رَبَّنَا لا تَجْعَلْنَا مَعَ  الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ ) فأهل الجنة [إذا رآهم أهل الأعراف]   يطمعون أن يكونوا معهم في الجنة، ويحيونهم ويسلمون عليهم، وعند انصراف  أبصارهم بغير اختيارهم لأهل النار، يستجيرون بالله من حالهم هذا على وجه  العموم.* 
*ثم ذكر الخصوص بعد العموم فقال: ( وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ الأعْرَافِ  رِجَالا يَعْرِفُونَهُمْ بِسِيمَاهُمْ ) وهم من أهل النار، وقد كانوا في  الدنيا لهم أبهة وشرف، وأموال وأولاد، فقال لهم أصحاب الأعراف، حين رأوهم  منفردين في العذاب، بلا ناصر ولا مغيث: ( مَا أَغْنَى عَنْكُمْ جَمْعُكُمْ )  في الدنيا، الذي تستدفعون به المكاره، وتتوسلون به إلى مطالبكم في الدنيا،  فاليوم اضمحل، ولا أغني عنكم شيئا، وكذلك، أي شيء نفعكم استكباركم على  الحق وعلى من جاء به وعلى من اتبعه.* 
*ثم أشاروا لهم إلى أناس من أهل الجنة كانوا في الدنيا فقراء ضعفاء  يستهزئ بهم أهل النار، فقالوا لأهل النار: ( أَهَؤُلاءِ ) الذين أدخلهم  اللّه الجنة ( الَّذِينَ أَقْسَمْتُمْ لا يَنَالُهُمُ اللَّهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ )  احتقارا لهم وازدراء وإعجابا بأنفسكم، قد حنثتم في أيمانكم، وبدا لكم من  اللّه ما لم يكن لكم في حساب، ( ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ ) بما كنتم تعملون،  أي: قيل لهؤلاء الضعفاء إكراما واحتراما: ادخلوا الجنة بأعمالكم الصالحة (  لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمْ ) فيما يستقبل من المكاره ( وَلا أَنْتُمْ  تَحْزَنُونَ ) على ما مضى، بل آمنون مطمئنون فرحون بكل خير.* 
*وهذا كقوله تعالى:       إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا كَانُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَضْحَكُونَ  *  وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِهِمْ يَتَغَامَزُونَ       إلى أن قال       فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ  *  عَلَى الأَرَائِكِ يَنْظُرُونَ       واختلف أهل العلم والمفسرون من هم أصحاب الأعراف وما أعمالهم؟* 
*والصحيح من ذلك أنهم قوم تساوت حسناتهم وسيئاتهم فلا رجحت سيئاتهم  فدخلوا النار ولا رجحت حسناتهم فدخلوا الجنة فصاروا في الأعراف ما شاء  اللّه ثم إن اللّه تعالى يدخلهم برحمته الجنة فإن رحمته تسبق وتغلب غضبه  ورحمته وسعت كل شيء .* 
*    وَنَادَى أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ أَصْحَابَ الْجَنَّةِ أَنْ أَفِيضُوا  عَلَيْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ قَالُوا إِنَّ  اللَّهَ حَرَّمَهُمَا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ     (50)    الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا دِينَهُمْ لَهْوًا وَلَعِبًا وَغَرَّتْهُمُ  الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا فَالْيَوْمَ نَنْسَاهُمْ كَمَا نَسُوا لِقَاءَ  يَوْمِهِمْ هَذَا وَمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ     (51)   . * 

*أي: ينادي أصحاب النار أصحاب الجنة، حين يبلغ منهم العذاب كل مبلغ،  وحين يمسهم الجوع المفرط والظمأ الموجع، يستغيثون بهم، فيقولون: (  أَفِيضُوا عَلَيْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ أَوْ مِمَّا رَزَقَكُمُ اللَّهُ ) من  الطعام، فأجابهم أهل الجنة بقولهم: ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ حَرَّمَهُمَا ) أي: ماء  الجنة وطعامها ( عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ ) وذلك جزاء لهم على كفرهم بآيات  اللّه، واتخاذهم دينهم الذي أمروا أن يستقيموا عليه، ووعدوا بالجزاء الجزيل  عليه.* 

* ( لَهْوًا وَلَعِبًا ) أي: لهت قلوبهم وأعرضت عنه، ولعبوا واتخذوه سخريا، أو أنهم جعلوا بدل دينهم اللهو واللعب، واستعاضوا بذلك عن   < 1-291 >   الدين القيم.* 
* ( وَغَرَّتْهُمُ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا ) بزينتها وزخرفها وكثرة  دعاتها، فاطمأنوا إليها ورضوا بها وفرحوا، وأعرضوا عن الآخرة ونسوها.* 
* ( فَالْيَوْمَ نَنْسَاهُمْ ) أي: نتركهم في العذاب ( كَمَا نَسُوا  لِقَاءَ يَوْمِهِمْ هَذَا ) فكأنهم لم يخلقوا إلا للدنيا، وليس أمامهم عرض  ولا جزاء.* 
* ( وَمَا كَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يَجْحَدُونَ ) والحال أن جحودهم هذا، لا عن قصور في آيات اللّه وبيناته. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (157)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(52) الى الأية(57)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**   وَلَقَدْ جِئْنَاهُمْ بِكِتَابٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ     (52)    هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلا تَأْوِيلَهُ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي تَأْوِيلُهُ يَقُولُ  الَّذِينَ نَسُوهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ  فَهَلْ لَنَا مِنْ شُفَعَاءَ فَيَشْفَعُوا لَنَا أَوْ نُرَدُّ فَنَعْمَلَ  غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ قَدْ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَضَلَّ  عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ     (53)   . 
*
*بل قد ( جِئْنَاهُمْ بِكِتَابٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ ) أي: بينا فيه جميع  المطالب التي يحتاج إليها الخلق ( عَلَى عِلْمٍ ) من اللّه بأحوال العباد  في كل زمان ومكان، وما يصلح لهم وما لا يصلح، ليس تفصيله تفصيل غير عالم  بالأمور، فتجهله بعض الأحوال، فيحكم حكما غير مناسب، بل تفصيل من أحاط علمه  بكل شيء، ووسعت رحمته كل شيء.* 
* ( هُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) أي: تحصل للمؤمنين بهذا  الكتاب الهداية من الضلال، وبيان الحق والباطل، والغيّ والرشد، ويحصل أيضا  لهم به الرحمة، وهي: الخير والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة، فينتفى عنهم بذلك  الضلال والشقاء.* 
*وهؤلاء الذين حق عليهم العذاب، لم يؤمنوا بهذا الكتاب العظيم، ولا  انقادوا لأوامره ونواهيه، فلم يبق فيهم حيلة إلا استحقاقهم أن يحل بهم ما  أخبر به القرآن.* 
*ولهذا قال: ( هَلْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلا تَأْوِيلَهُ ) أي: وقوع ما أخبر به كما قال يوسف عليه السلام حين وقعت رؤياه:      هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ     .* 
* ( يَوْمَ يَأْتِي تَأْوِيلُهُ يَقُولُ الَّذِينَ نَسُوهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ )  متندمين متأسفين على ما مضى منهم، متشفعين في مغفرة ذنوبهم. مقرين بما  أخبرت به الرسل: ( قَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُ رَبِّنَا بِالْحَقِّ فَهَلْ لَنَا  مِنْ شُفَعَاءَ فَيَشْفَعُوا لَنَا أَوْ نُرَدُّ ) إلى الدنيا ( فَنَعْمَلَ  غَيْرَ الَّذِي كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ ) وقد فات الوقت عن الرجوع إلى الدنيا.      فَمَا تَنْفَعُهُمْ شَفَاعَةُ الشَّافِعِينَ      .* 
*وسؤالهم الرجوع إلى الدنيا، ليعملوا غير عملهم كذب منهم، مقصودهم به، دفع ما حل بهم، قال تعالى:      وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ      .* 
* ( قَدْ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ ) حين فوتوها الأرباح، وسلكوا بها سبيل  الهلاك، وليس ذلك كخسران الأموال والأثاث أو الأولاد، إنما هذا خسران لا  جبران لمصابه، ( وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ ) في الدنيا مما  تمنيهم أنفسهم به، ويعدهم به الشيطان، قدموا على ما لم يكن لهم في حساب،  وتبين لهم باطلهم وضلالهم، وصدق ما جاءتهم به الرسل.* 

*    إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي  سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ  النَّهَارَ يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ  مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ أَلا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأَمْرُ تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ  رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ     (54)   .* 

*يقول تعالى مبينا أنه الرب المعبود وحده لا شريك له: ( إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ  اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضَ ) وما فيهما على عظمهما  وسعتهما، وإحكامهما، وإتقانهما، وبديع خلقهما.* 
* ( فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ) أولها يوم الأحد، وآخرها يوم الجمعة، فلما  قضاهما وأودع فيهما من أمره ما أودع ( اسْتَوَى ) تبارك وتعالى ( عَلَى  الْعَرْشِ ) العظيم الذي يسع السماوات والأرض وما فيهما وما بينهما، استوى  استواء يليق بجلاله وعظمته وسلطانه، فاستوى على العرش، واحتوى على الملك،  ودبر الممالك، وأجرى عليهم أحكامه الكونية، وأحكامه الدينية، ولهذا قال: (  يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ ) المظلم ( النَّهَارَ ) المضيء، فيظلم ما على وجه  الأرض، ويسكن الآدميون، وتأوى المخلوقات إلى مساكنها، ويستريحون من التعب،  والذهاب والإياب الذي حصل لهم في النهار.* 
* ( يَطْلُبُهُ حَثِيثًا ) كلما جاء الليل ذهب النهار، وكلما جاء النهار  ذهب الليل، وهكذا أبدا على الدوام، حتى يطوي اللّه هذا العالم، وينتقل  العباد إلى دار غير هذه الدار.* 
* ( وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ وَالنُّجُومَ مُسَخَّرَاتٍ بِأَمْرِهِ )  أي: بتسخيره وتدبيره، الدال على ما له من أوصاف الكمال، فخلْقُها وعظَمُها  دالٌّ على كمال قدرته، وما فيها من الإحكام والانتظام والإتقان دال على  كمال حكمته، وما فيها من المنافع والمصالح الضرورية وما دونها دال على سعة  رحمته وذلك دال على سعة علمه، وأنه الإله الحق الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا  له.* 
* ( أَلا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالأمْرُ ) أي: له الخلق الذي صدرت عنه جميع  المخلوقات علويها وسفليها، أعيانها وأوصافها وأفعالها والأمر المتضمن  للشرائع والنبوات، فالخلق: يتضمن أحكامه الكونية القدرية، والأمر: يتضمن  أحكامه الدينية الشرعية، وثم أحكام الجزاء، وذلك يكون في دار البقاء، (  تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ ) أي: عظم وتعالى وكثر خيره وإحسانه، فتبارك في نفسه  لعظمة أوصافه وكمالها، وبارك في غيره بإحلال الخير الجزيل والبر الكثير،  فكل بركة في الكون، فمن آثار رحمته، ولهذا قال: فـ ( تَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ  رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) .* 
*ولما ذكر من عظمته وجلاله ما يدل ذوي الألباب على أنه وحده، المعبود المقصود في الحوائج كلها أمر بما يترتب على ذلك، فقال:       ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ  *   وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا  وَطَمَعًا إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ      .* 
*    ادْعُوا رَبَّكُمْ تَضَرُّعًا وَخُفْيَةً إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ     (55)    وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (56)   .* 

*الدعاء يدخل فيه دعاء المسألة، ودعاء العبادة، فأمر بدعائه (  تَضَرُّعًا ) أي: إلحاحا في المسألة، ودُءُوبا في العبادة، ( وَخُفْيَةً )  أي: لا جهرا وعلانية، يخاف منه الرياء، بل خفية وإخلاصا للّه تعالى.* 
* ( إِنَّهُ لا يُحِبُّ الْمُعْتَدِينَ ) أي: المتجاوزين للحد في كل الأمور، ومن الاعتداء كون العبد يسأل اللّه مسائل   < 1-292 >   لا تصلح له، أو يتنطع في السؤال، أو يبالغ في رفع صوته بالدعاء، فكل هذا داخل في الاعتداء المنهي عنه.* 
* ( وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأرْضِ ) بعمل المعاصي ( بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا )  بالطاعات، فإن المعاصي تفسد الأخلاق والأعمال والأرزاق، كما قال تعالى:      ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ      كما أن الطاعات تصلح بها الأخلاق، والأعمال، والأرزاق، وأحوال الدنيا والآخرة.* 
* ( وَادْعُوهُ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا ) أي: خوفا من عقابه، وطمعا في ثوابه،  طمعا في قبولها، وخوفا من ردها، لا دعاء عبد مدل على ربه قد أعجبته نفسه،  ونزل نفسه فوق منزلته، أو دعاء من هو غافل لاهٍ.* 
*وحاصل ما ذكر اللّه من آداب الدعاء: الإخلاص فيه للّه وحده، لأن ذلك  يتضمنه الخفية، وإخفاؤه وإسراره، وأن يكون القلب خائفا طامعا لا غافلا ولا  آمنا ولا غير مبال بالإجابة، وهذا من إحسان الدعاء، فإن الإحسان في كل  عبادة بذل الجهد فيها، وأداؤها كاملة لا نقص فيها بوجه من الوجوه، ولهذا  قال: ( إِنَّ رَحْمَتَ اللَّهِ قَرِيبٌ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) في عبادة  اللّه، المحسنين إلى عباد اللّه، فكلما كان العبد أكثر إحسانا، كان أقرب  إلى رحمة ربه، وكان ربه قريبا منه برحمته، وفي هذا من الحث على الإحسان ما  لا يخفى.* 
*    وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ  حَتَّى إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ سَحَابًا ثِقَالا سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ  فَأَنْزَلْنَا بِهِ الْمَاءَ فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ  كَذَلِكَ نُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ     (57)   . * 

*يبين تعالى أثرا من آثار قدرته، ونفحة من نفحات رحمته فقال: (  وَهُوَ الَّذِي يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ )  أي: الرياح المبشرات بالغيث، التي تثيره بإذن اللّه من الأرض، فيستبشر  الخلق برحمة اللّه، وترتاح لها قلوبهم قبل نزوله.* 
* ( حَتَّى إِذَا أَقَلَّتْ ) الرياح ( سَحَابًا ثِقَالا ) قد أثاره  بعضها، وألفه ريح أخرى، وألحقه ريح أخرى ( سُقْنَاهُ لِبَلَدٍ مَيِّتٍ ) قد  كادت تهلك حيواناته، وكاد أهله أن ييأسوا من رحمة اللّه، ( فَأَنزلْنَا  بِهِ ) أي: بذلك البلد الميت ( الْمَاء ) الغزير من ذلك السحاب وسخر اللّه  له ريحا تدره وتفرقه بإذن اللّه.* 
* ( فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ مِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ ) فأصبحوا مستبشرين  برحمة اللّه، راتعين بخير اللّه، وقوله: ( كَذَلِكَ نُخْرِجُ الْمَوْتَى  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ ) أي: كما أحيينا الأرض بعد موتها بالنبات، كذلك  نخرج الموتى من قبورهم، بعد ما كانوا رفاتا متمزقين، وهذا استدلال واضح،  فإنه لا فرق بين الأمرين، فمنكر البعث استبعادا له - مع أنه يرى ما هو  نظيره - من باب العناد، وإنكار المحسوسات.* 

*وفي هذا الحث على التذكر والتفكر في آلاء اللّه والنظر إليها بعين الاعتبار والاستدلال، لا بعين الغفلة والإهمال. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (158)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(58) الى الأية(72)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**  وَالْبَلَدُ الطَّيِّبُ يَخْرُجُ نَبَاتُهُ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ وَالَّذِي  خَبُثَ لا يَخْرُجُ إِلا نَكِدًا كَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ  يَشْكُرُونَ     (58)   .* 

* ثم ذكر تفاوت الأراضي، التي ينزل عليها المطر، فقال: ( وَالْبَلَدُ  الطَّيِّبُ ) أي: طيب التربة والمادة، إذا نزل عليه مطر ( يَخْرُجُ  نَبَاتُهُ ) الذي هو مستعد له ( بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِ ) أي: بإرادة اللّه  ومشيئته، فليست الأسباب مستقلة بوجود الأشياء، حتى يأذن اللّه بذلك.* 

* ( وَالَّذِي خَبُثَ ) من الأراضي ( لا يَخْرُجُ إِلا نَكِدًا ) أي: إلا نباتا خاسا لا نفع فيه ولا بركة.* 
* ( كَذَلِكَ نُصَرِّفُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَشْكُرُونَ ) أي: ننوعها  ونبينها ونضرب فيها الأمثال ونسوقها لقوم يشكرون اللّه بالاعتراف بنعمه،  والإقرار بها، وصرفها في مرضاة اللّه، فهم الذين ينتفعون بما فصل اللّه في  كتابه من الأحكام والمطالب الإلهية، لأنهم يرونها من أكبر النعم الواصلة  إليهم من ربهم، فيتلقونها مفتقرين إليها فرحين بها، فيتدبرونها ويتأملونها،  فيبين لهم من معانيها بحسب استعدادهم، وهذا مثال للقلوب حين ينزل عليها  الوحي الذي هو مادة الحياة، كما أن الغيث مادة الحياة، فإن القلوب الطيبة  حين يجيئها الوحي، تقبله وتعلمه وتنبت بحسب طيب أصلها، وحسن عنصرها.* 
*وأما القلوب الخبيثة التي لا خير فيها، فإذا جاءها الوحي لم يجد محلا  قابلا بل يجدها غافلة معرضة، أو معارضة، فيكون كالمطر الذي يمر على السباخ  والرمال والصخور، فلا يؤثر فيها شيئا، وهذا كقوله تعالى:  (     أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَسَالَتْ أَوْدِيَةٌ بِقَدَرِهَا فَاحْتَمَلَ السَّيْلُ زَبَدًا رَابِيًا     )  الآيات.* 

*    لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ     (59 - 64)   إلى آخر القصة . * 

* لما ذكر تعالى من أدلة توحيده جملة صالحة، أيد ذلك بذكر ما جرى للأنبياء  الداعين إلى توحيده مع أممهم المنكرين لذلك، وكيف أيد اللّه أهل التوحيد،  وأهلك من عاندهم ولم يَنْقَدْ لهم، وكيف اتفقت دعوة المرسلين على دين واحد   < 1-293 >    ومعتقد واحد، فقال عن نوح - أول المرسلين -: ( لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا  إِلَى قَوْمِهِ ) يدعوهم إلى عبادة اللّه وحده، حين كانوا يعبدون الأوثان (      فَقَالَ     ) لهم: (      يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ    ) أي: وحده  (     مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ    )  لأنه الخالق الرازق المدبِّر لجميع الأمور، وما سواه مخلوق مدبَّر، ليس له من الأمر شيء، ثم خوفهم إن لم يطيعوه عذاب اللّه، فقال: (      إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ    )  وهذا من نصحه عليه الصلاة والسلام وشفقته عليهم، حيث خاف عليهم العذاب  الأبدي، والشقاء السرمدي، كإخوانه من المرسلين الذين يشفقون على الخلق أعظم  من شفقة آبائهم وأمهاتهم، فلما قال لهم هذه المقالة، ردوا عليه أقبح رد.* 
*  (قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ    )  أي : الرؤساء الأغنياء المتبوعون ، الذين قد جرت العادة باستكبارهم على الحق، وعدم انقيادهم للرسل ،  (     إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ    )   فلم يكفهم - قبحهم اللّه - أنهم لم ينقادوا له، بل استكبروا عن الانقياد  له، وقدحوا فيه أعظم قدح، ونسبوه إلى الضلال، ولم يكتفوا بمجرد الضلال حتى  جعلوه ضلالا مبينا واضحا لكل أحد.* 
*وهذا من أعظم أنواع المكابرة، التي لا تروج على أضعف الناس عقلا وإنما  هذا الوصف منطبق على قوم نوح، الذين جاءوا إلى أصنام قد صوروها ونحتوها  بأيديهم، من الجمادات التي لا تسمع ولا تبصر، ولا تغني عنهم شيئا، فنزلوها  منزلة فاطر السماوات، وصرفوا لها ما أمكنهم من أنواع القربات، فلولا أن لهم  أذهانا تقوم بها حجة اللّه عليهم لحكم عليهم بأن المجانين أهدى منهم، بل  هم أهدى منهم وأعقل، فرد نوح عليهم ردا لطيفا، وترقق لهم لعلهم ينقادون له  فقال:  (     يَا قَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي ضَلالَةٌ    )   أي: لست ضالا في مسألة من المسائل بوجه من الوجوه، وإنما أنا هاد مهتد،  بل هدايته عليه الصلاة والسلام من جنس هداية إخوانه، أولي العزم من  المرسلين، أعلى أنواع الهدايات وأكملها وأتمها، وهي هداية الرسالة التامة  الكاملة، ولهذا قال:  (     وَلَكِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ    )   أي: ربي وربكم ورب جميع الخلق، الذي ربى جميع الخلق بأنواع التربية، الذي  من أعظم تربيته أن أرسل إلى عباده رسلا تأمرهم بالأعمال الصالحة والأخلاق  الفاضلة والعقائد الحسنة وتنهاهم عن أضدادها، ولهذا قال:  (     أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالاتِ رَبِّي وَأَنْصَحُ لَكُمْ    )  أي: وظيفتي تبليغكم، ببيان توحيده وأوامره ونواهيه، على وجه النصيحة لكم والشفقة عليكم،  (     وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ    )  فالذي يتعين أن تطيعوني وتنقادوا لأمري إن كنتم تعلمون.* 
*  (أَوَعَجِبْتُمْ أَنْ جَاءَكُمْ ذِكْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ    )   أي: كيف تعجبون من حالة لا ينبغي العجب منها، وهو أن جاءكم التذكير  والموعظة والنصيحة، على يد رجل منكم، تعرفون حقيقته وصدقه وحاله؟ فهذه  الحال من عناية اللّه بكم وبره وإحسانه الذي يتلقى بالقبول والشكر، وقوله:   (     لِيُنْذِرَكُمْ وَلِتَتَّقُوا وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ    )   أي: لينذركم العذاب الأليم، وتفعلوا الأسباب المنجية من استعمال تقوى  اللّه ظاهرا وباطنا، وبذلك تحصل عليهم وتنزل رحمة اللّه الواسعة.* 
*فلم يفد فيهم، ولا نجح  (     فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَالَّذِينَ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ    )   أي: السفينة التي أمر اللّه نوحا عليه الصلاة والسلام بصنعتها، وأوحى  إليه أن يحمل من كل صنف من الحيوانات، زوجين اثنين وأهله ومن آمن معه،  فحملهم فيها ونجاهم اللّه بها.* 

*  (وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا عَمِينَ     )   عن الهدى، أبصروا الحق، وأراهم اللّه - على يد نوح - من الآيات البينات،  ما بهم يؤمن أولو الألباب، فسخروا منه، واستهزءوا به وكفروا.* 
*    وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا     (65 - 72)   إلى آخر القصة  . * 

*أي: ( و ) أرسلنا ( إِلَى عَادٍ ) الأولى، الذين كانوا في أرض  اليمن ( أَخَاهُمْ ) في النسب ( هُودًا ) عليه السلام، يدعوهم إلى التوحيد  وينهاهم عن الشرك والطغيان في الأرض.* 
*فـ         قَالَ      لهم:         يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ     سخطه وعذابه، إن أقمتم على ما أنتم عليه، فلم يستجيبوا ولا انقادوا.* 

*فـ       قَالَ الْمَلأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ      رادين لدعوته، قادحين في رأيه:       إِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِي سَفَاهَةٍ وَإِنَّا لَنَظُنُّكَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ       أي: ما نراك إلا سفيها غير رشيد، ويغلب على ظننا أنك من جملة الكاذبين،  وقد انقلبت عليهم الحقيقة، واستحكم عماهم حيث رموا نبيهم عليه السلام بما  هم متصفون به، وهو أبعد الناس عنه، فإنهم السفهاء حقا الكاذبون.* 
*وأي سفه أعظم ممن قابل أحق الحق بالرد والإنكار، وتكبر عن الانقياد  للمرشدين والنصحاء، وانقاد قلبه وقالبه لكل شيطان مريد، ووضع العبادة في  غير موضعها، فعبد من   < 1-294 >   لا يغني عنه شيئا من الأشجار والأحجار؟* 
*وأي كذب أبلغ من كذب من نسب هذه الأمور إلى اللّه تعالى؟* 
*      قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ لَيْسَ بِي سَفَاهَةٌ       بوجه من الوجوه، بل هو الرسول المرشد الرشيد،        وَلَكِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ        .       
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (159)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(73) الى الأية(79)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**    (أُبَلِّغُكُمْ رِسَالاتِ رَبِّي وَأَنَا لَكُمْ نَاصِحٌ أَمِينٌ     )  : فالواجب عليكم أن تتلقوا ذلك بالقبول والانقياد وطاعة رب العباد.* 
*      (أَوَعَجِبْتُمْ أَنْ جَاءَكُمْ ذِكْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْكُمْ لِيُنْذِرَكُمْ     )  أي: كيف تعجبون من أمر لا يتعجب منه، وهو أن اللّه أرسل إليكم رجلا منكم  تعرفون أمره، يذكركم بما فيه مصالحكم، ويحثكم على ما فيه النفع لكم،  فتعجبتم من ذلك تعجب المنكرين.  * * (     وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ     )  أي: واحمدوا ربكم واشكروه، إذ مكن لكم في الأرض، وجعلكم تخلفون الأمم  الهالكة الذين كذبوا الرسل، فأهلكهم اللّه وأبقاكم، لينظر كيف تعملون،  واحذروا أن تقيموا على التكذيب كما أقاموا، فيصيبكم ما أصابهم، ( و )  اذكروا نعمة اللّه عليكم التي خصكم بها، وهي أن ( زَادَكُمْ فِي الْخَلْقِ  بَسْطَةً ) في القوة وكبر الأجسام، وشدة البطش، (     فَاذْكُرُوا آلاءَ اللَّهِ     ) أي: نعمه الواسعة، وأياديه المتكررة (     لَعَلَّكُمْ     ) إذا ذكرتموها بشكرها وأداء حقها (     تُفْلِحُونَ     )  أي: تفوزون بالمطلوب، وتنجون من المرهوب، فوعظهم وذكرهم، وأمرهم بالتوحيد،  وذكر لهم وصف نفسه، وأنه ناصح أمين، وحذرهم أن يأخذهم اللّه كما أخذ من  قبلهم، وذكرهم نعم اللّه عليهم وإدرار الأرزاق إليهم، فلم ينقادوا ولا  استجابوا.* 
*فـ (     قَالُوا     ) متعجبين من دعوته، ومخبرين له أنهم من المحال أن يطيعوه: (     أَجِئْتَنَا لِنَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ وَحْدَهُ وَنَذَرَ مَا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا     )  قبحهم اللّه، جعلوا الأمر الذي هو أوجب الواجبات وأكمل الأمور، من الأمور  التي لا يعارضون بها ما وجدوا عليه آباءهم، فقدموا ما عليه الآباء الضالون  من الشرك وعبادة الأصنام، على ما دعت إليه الرسل من توحيد اللّه وحده لا  شريك له، وكذبوا نبيهم، وقالوا: (     فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ     ) وهذا استفتاح منهم على أنفسهم.* 
*فقَالَ لهم هود عليه السلام: (     قَدْ وَقَعَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ رِجْسٌ وَغَضَبٌ     ) أي: لا بد من وقوعه، فإنه قد انعقدت أسبابه، وحان وقت الهلاك.* 
* (أَتُجَادِلُونَ  ِي فِي أَسْمَاءٍ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ     ) أي: كيف تجادلون على أمور، لا حقائق لها، وعلى أصنام سميتموها آلهة، وهي لا شيء من الآلهة فيها، ولا مثقال ذرة و (     مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ     )  فإنها لو كانت صحيحة لأنزل اللّه بها سلطانا، فعدم إنزاله له دليل على  بطلانها، فإنه ما من مطلوب ومقصود - وخصوصا الأمور الكبار - إلا وقد بين  اللّه فيها من الحجج، ما يدل عليها، ومن السلطان، ما لا تخفى معه.* 
* (فَانْتَظِرُوا     ) ما يقع بكم من العقاب، الذي وعدتكم به (     إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ     ) وفرق بين الانتظارين، انتظار من يخشى وقوع العقاب، ومن يرجو من اللّه النصر والثواب، ولهذا فتح اللّه بين الفريقين فقال:* 
* (فَأَنْجَيْنَاه       ) أي: هودا (     وَالَّذِينَ     ) آمَنُوا (      مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا     ) فإنه الذي هداهم للإيمان، وجعل إيمانهم سببا ينالون به رحمته فأنجاهم برحمته، (     وَقَطَعْنَا دَابِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا     ) أي: استأصلناهم بالعذاب الشديد الذي لم يُبْقِ منهم أحدا ، وسلَّط اللّه عليهم  (     .... الرِّيحَ الْعَقِيمَ  *  مَا تَذَرُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ أَتَتْ عَلَيْهِ إِلا جَعَلَتْهُ كَالرَّمِيمِ     ) ، فأهلكوا      فَأَصْبَحُوا لا يُرَى إِلا مَسَاكِنُهُمْ       ، فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين الذين أقيمت عليهم الحجج، فلم ينقادوا  لها، وأمروا بالإيمان فلم يؤمنوا فكان عاقبتهم الهلاك، والخزي والفضيحة.        وَأُتْبِعُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَلا  إِنَّ عَادًا كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ أَلا بُعْدًا لِعَادٍ قَوْمِ هُودٍ      .* 

*وقال هنا      وَقَطَعْنَا دَابِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَمَا كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ      بوجه من الوجوه، بل وصفهم التكذيب والعناد، ونعتهم الكبر والفساد.* 
*   وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا     (73 - 79)   إلى آخر قصتهم  . * 

* أي ( و ) أرسلنا ( إِلَى ثَمُودَ ) القبيلة المعروفة الذين كانوا  يسكنون الحجر وما حوله، من أرض الحجاز وجزيرة العرب، أرسل اللّه إليهم (  أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا ) نبيا يدعوهم إلى الإيمان والتوحيد، وينهاهم عن الشرك  والتنديد، فـ ( قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ  غَيْرُهُ ) دعوته عليه الصلاة والسلام من جنس دعوة إخوانه من المرسلين،  الأمر بعبادة اللّه، وبيان أنه ليس للعباد إله غير اللّه، ( قَدْ  جَاءَتْكُمْ بَيِّنَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) أي: خارق من خوارق العادات، التي  لا تكون إلا آية سماوية لا يقدر الناس عليها، ثم فسرها بقوله:      هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً      أي: هذه ناقة شريفة فاضلة لإضافتها   < 1-295 >   إلى اللّه تعالى إضافة تشريف، لكم فيها آية عظيمة. وقد ذكر وجه الآية في قوله:      لَهَا شِرْبٌ وَلَكُمْ شِرْبُ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ      .* 
*وكان عندهم بئر كبيرة، وهي المعروفة ببئر الناقة، يتناوبونها هم  والناقة، للناقة يوم تشربها ويشربون اللبن من ضرعها، ولهم يوم يردونها،  وتصدر الناقة عنهم. 
*
*وقال لهم نبيهم صالح عليه السلام      فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ اللَّهِ      فلا عليكم من مئونتها شيء،      وَلا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ      أي: بعقر أو غيره،      فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ      . 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (160)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(80) الى الأية(84)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 


** (وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَاءَ     )  في الأرض تتمتعون بها وتدركون مطالبكم (     مِنْ بَعْدِ عَادٍ     ) الذين أهلكهم اللّه، وجعلكم خلفاء من بعدهم، (     وَبَوَّأَكُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ     ) أي: مكن لكم فيها، وسهل لكم الأسباب الموصلة إلى ما تريدون وتبتغون (     تَتَّخِذُونَ مِنْ سُهُولِهَا قُصُورًا     )  أي: من الأراضي السهلة التي ليست بجبال، تتخذون فيها القصور العالية  والأبنية الحصينة، ( وَتَنْحِتُونَ الْجِبَالَ بُيُوتًا ) كما هو مشاهد إلى  الآن من أعمالهم التي في الجبال، من المساكن والحجر ونحوها، وهي باقية ما  بقيت الجبال، (     فَاذْكُرُوا آلاءَ اللَّهِ     ) أي: نعمه، وما خولكم من الفضل والرزق والقوة، (     وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ     ) أي: لا تخربوا الأرض بالفساد والمعاصي، فإن المعاصي تدع الديار العامرة بلاقع، وقد أخلت ديارهم منهم، وأبقت مساكنهم موحشة بعدهم.* 

* ( قَالَ الْمَلأ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ ) أي: الرؤساء  والأشراف الذين تكبروا عن الحق، ( لِلَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا ) ولما كان  المستضعفون ليسوا كلهم مؤمنين، قالوا (     لِمَنْ آمَنَ مِنْهُمْ أَتَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّ صَالِحًا مُرْسَلٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ     ) أي: أهو صادق أم كاذب؟.* 
*فقال المستضعفون: (     إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلَ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ     ) من توحيد اللّه والخبر عنه وأمره ونهيه.* 
* (قَالَ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا إِنَّا بِالَّذِي آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ     ) حملهم الكبر أن لا ينقادوا للحق الذي انقاد له الضعفاء.* 
* (فَعَقَرُوا النَّاقَةَ     )  التي توعدهم إن مسوها بسوء أن يصيبهم عذاب أليم، (     وَعَتَوْا عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِمْ     ) أي: قسوا عنه، واستكبروا عن أمره الذي من عتا عنه أذاقه العذاب الشديد. لا جرم أحل اللّه بهم من النكال ما لم يحل بغيرهم (     وَقَالُوا     )  مع هذه الأفعال متجرئين على اللّه، معجزين له، غير مبالين بما فعلوا، بل مفتخرين بها: (     يَا صَالِحُ ائْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا     ) - إن كنت من الصادقين - من العذاب فقال: (     تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ وَعْدٌ غَيْرُ مَكْذُوبٍ ) .* 
* (فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ     ) على ركبهم، قد أبادهم اللّه، وقطع دابرهم.* 
*      فَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ       صالح عليه السلام حين أحل اللّه بهم العذاب،      وَقَالَ      مخاطبا لهم توبيخا وعتابا بعدما أهلكهم اللّه:      يَا قَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالَةَ رَبِّي وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ       أي: جميع ما أرسلني اللّه به إليكم، قد أبلغتكم به وحرصت على هدايتكم، واجتهدت في سلوككم الصراط المستقيم والدين القويم.      وَلَكِنْ لا تُحِبُّونَ النَّاصِحِينَ      بل رددتم قول النصحاء، وأطعتم كل شيطان رجيم.* 
*واعلم أن كثيرا من المفسرين يذكرون في هذه القصة أن الناقة قد خرجت من  صخرة صماء ملساء اقترحوها على صالح وأنها تمخضت تمخض الحامل فخرجت الناقة  وهم ينظرون وأن لها فصيلا حين عقروها رغى ثلاث رغيات وانفلق له الجبل ودخل  فيه وأن صالحا عليه السلام قال لهم: آية نزول العذاب بكم، أن تصبحوا في  اليوم الأول من الأيام الثلاثة ووجوهكم مصفرة، واليوم الثاني: محمرة،  والثالث: مسودة، فكان كما قال.* 
*وكل هذا من الإسرائيليات التي لا ينبغي نقلها في تفسير كتاب اللّه،  وليس في القرآن ما يدل على شيء منها بوجه من الوجوه، بل لو كانت صحيحة  لذكرها اللّه تعالى، لأن فيها من العجائب والعبر والآيات ما لا يهمله تعالى  ويدع ذكره، حتى يأتي من طريق من لا يوثق بنقله، بل القرآن يكذب بعض هذه  المذكورات، فإن صالحا قال لهم:      تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ       أي: تنعموا وتلذذوا بهذا الوقت القصير جدا، فإنه ليس لكم من المتاع واللذة  سوى هذا، وأي لذة وتمتع لمن وعدهم نبيهم وقوع العذاب، وذكر لهم وقوع  مقدماته، فوقعت يوما فيوما، على وجه يعمهم ويشملهم [احمرار وجوههم،  واصفرارها واسودادها من العذاب] .* 

*هل هذا إلا مناقض للقرآن، ومضاد له؟. فالقرآن فيه الكفاية والهداية عن ما سواه.* 
*نعم لو صح شيء عن رسول اللّه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم مما لا يناقض كتاب  اللّه، فعلى الرأس والعين، وهو مما أمر القرآن باتباعه ( وَمَا آتَاكُمُ  الرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَانْتَهُوا )   < 1-296 >    وقد تقدم أنه لا يجوز تفسير كتاب اللّه بالأخبار الإسرائيلية، ولو على  تجويز الرواية عنهم بالأمور التي لا يجزم بكذبها، فإن معاني كتاب اللّه  يقينية، وتلك أمور لا تصدق ولا تكذب، فلا يمكن اتفاقهما.* 
*   وَلُوطًا إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ مَا سَبَقَكُمْ بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ       (80 - 84)   إلى آخر القصة  . * 

* أي: ( و ) اذكر عبدنا ( لُوطًا ) عليه الصلاة والسلام، إذ أرسلناه  إلى قومه يأمرهم بعبادة اللّه وحده، وينهاهم عن الفاحشة التي ما سبقهم بها  أحد من العالمين، فقال: ( أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ ) أي: الخصلة التي  بلغت - في العظم والشناعة - إلى أن استغرقت أنواع الفحش، ( مَا سَبَقَكُمْ  بِهَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنَ الْعَالَمِينَ ) فكونها فاحشة من أشنع الأشياء،  وكونهم ابتدعوها وابتكروها، وسنوها لمن بعدهم، من أشنع ما يكون أيضا.* 

*ثم بينها بقوله:       إِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ        أي: كيف تذرون النساء اللاتي خلقهن اللّه لكم، وفيهن المستمتع الموافق  للشهوة والفطرة، وتقبلون على أدبار الرجال، التي هي غاية ما يكون في  الشناعة والخبث، ومحل تخرج منه الأنتان والأخباث، التي يستحيي من ذكرها  فضلا عن ملامستها وقربها،      بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ مُسْرِفُونَ      أي: متجاوزون لما حده اللّه متجرئون على محارمه. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (161)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(85) الى الأية(93)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

** (وَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلا أَنْ قَالُوا أَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ      ) أي: يتنزهون عن فعل الفاحشة. (     وَمَا نَقَمُوا مِنْهُمْ إِلا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ    ) .* 

* (فَأَنْجَيْنَاه   وَأَهْلَهُ إِلا امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ    ) أي: الباقين المعذبين، أمره اللّه أن يسري بأهله ليلا فإن العذاب مصبح قومه فسرى بهم، إلا امرأته أصابها ما أصابهم.* 

* (وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا    ) أي: حجارة حارة شديدة، من سجيل، وجعل اللّه عاليها سافلها، (     فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ     ) الهلاك والخزي الدائم.* 

*   وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا    (85 - 93)   إلى آخر القصة .* 

* أي: ( و ) أرسلنا إلى القبيلة المعروفة بمدين ( أَخَاهُمْ ) في النسب (  شُعَيْبًا ) يدعوهم إلى عبادة اللّه وحده لا شريك له، ويأمرهم بإيفاء  المكيال والميزان، وأن لا يبخسوا الناس أشياءهم، وأن لا يعثوا في الأرض  مفسدين، بالإكثار من عمل المعاصي، ولهذا قال: (     وَلا تُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ بَعْدَ إِصْلاحِهَا ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ    ) فإن ترك المعاصي امتثالا لأمر اللّه وتقربا إليه خير، وأنفع للعبد من ارتكابها الموجب لسخط الجبار، وعذاب النار.* 
* (وَلا تَقْعُدُوا    ) للناس (     بِكُلِّ صِرَاطٍ    ) أي: طريق من الطرق التي يكثر سلوكها، تحذرون الناس منها و      تُوعِدُونَ     من سلكها (     وَتَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ    ) من أراد الاهتداء به      وَتَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا      أي: تبغون سبيل اللّه تكون معوجة، وتميلونها اتباعا لأهوائكم، وقد كان  الواجب عليكم وعلى غيركم الاحترام والتعظيم للسبيل التي نصبها اللّه لعباده  ليسلكوها إلى مرضاته ودار كرامته، ورحمهم بها أعظم رحمة، وتصدون لنصرتها  والدعوة إليها والذب عنها، لا أن تكونوا أنتم قطاع طريقها، الصادين الناس  عنها، فإن هذا كفر لنعمة اللّه ومحادة للّه، وجعل أقوم الطرق وأعدلها  مائلة، وتشنعون على من سلكها.* 
*      وَاذْكُرُوا     نعمة اللّه عليكم      إِذْ كُنْتُمْ قَلِيلا فَكَثَّرَكُمْ      أي: نماكم بما أنعم عليكم من الزوجات والنسل، والصحة، وأنه ما ابتلاكم  بوباء أو أمراض من الأمراض المقللة لكم، ولا سلط عليكم عدوا يجتاحكم ولا  فرقكم في الأرض، بل أنعم عليكم باجتماعكم، وإدرار الأرزاق وكثرة النسل.* 
*      وَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ      فإنكم لا تجدون في جموعهم إلا الشتات، ولا في ربوعهم إلا الوحشة والانبتات  ولم يورثوا ذكرا حسنا، بل أتبعوا في هذه الدنيا لعنة، ويوم القيامة أشد  خزيا وفضيحة.* 
*      وَإِنْ كَانَ طَائِفَةٌ مِنْكُمْ آمَنُوا بِالَّذِي أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَطَائِفَةٌ لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا      وهم الجمهور منهم.      فَاصْبِرُوا حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ بَيْنَنَا وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ     فينصر المحق، ويوقع العقوبة على المبطل. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (162)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(94) الى الأية(95)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

** (قَالَ الْمَلأُ الَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ      )  وهم الأشراف والكبراء منهم الذين اتبعوا أهواءهم ولهوا بلذاتهم، فلما  أتاهم الحق ورأوه غير موافق لأهوائهم الرديئة، ردوه واستكبروا عنه، فقالوا  لنبيهم شعيب ومن معه من المؤمنين المستضعفين: (     لَنُخْرِجَنَّكَ يَا شُعَيْبُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَكَ مِنْ قَرْيَتِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا    )  استعملوا قوتهم السبعية، في مقابلة الحق، ولم يراعوا دينا ولا ذمة ولا  حقا، وإنما راعوا واتبعوا أهواءهم وعقولهم السفيهة التي دلتهم على هذا  القول الفاسد، فقالوا: إما أن ترجع أنت ومن معك إلى ديننا أو لنخرجنكم من  قريتنا.* 
*فـ ( شعيب ) عليه الصلاة والسلام كان يدعوهم طامعا في إيمانهم، والآن  لم يسلم من شرهم، حتى توعدوه إن لم يتابعهم - بالجلاء عن وطنه، الذي هو ومن  معه أحق به منهم.* 
*فـ (     قَالَ    ) لهم شعيب عليه الصلاة والسلام متعجبا من قولهم: (     أَوَلَوْ كُنَّا كَارِهِينَ    )  أي: أنتابعكم على دينكم وملتكم الباطلة، ولو كنا كارهين لها لعلمنا  ببطلانها، فإنما يدعى إليها من له نوع رغبة فيها، أما من يعلن بالنهي عنها،  والتشنيع على من اتبعها فكيف   < 1-297 >   يدعى إليها؟* 
* (قَدِ افْتَرَيْنَا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا إِنْ عُدْنَا فِي مِلَّتِكُمْ بَعْدَ إِذْ نَجَّانَا اللَّهُ مِنْهَا    )  أي: اشهدوا علينا أننا إن عدنا إليها بعد ما نجانا اللّه منها وأنقذنا من  شرها، أننا كاذبون مفترون على اللّه الكذب، فإننا نعلم أنه لا أعظم افتراء  ممن جعل للّه شريكا، وهو الواحد الأحد الفرد الصمد، الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولا  صاحبة، ولا شريكا في الملك.* 
* (وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا    )  أي: يمتنع على مثلنا أن نعود فيها، فإن هذا من المحال، فآيسهم عليه الصلاة  والسلام من كونه يوافقهم من وجوه متعددة، من جهة أنهم كارهون لها مبغضون  لما هم عليه من الشرك. ومن جهة أنه جعل ما هم عليه كذبا، وأشهدهم أنه إن  اتبعهم ومن معه فإنهم كاذبون.* 
*ومنها: اعترافهم بمنة اللّه عليهم إذ أنقذهم اللّه منها.* 
*ومنها: أن عودهم فيها - بعد ما هداهم اللّه - من المحالات، بالنظر إلى  حالتهم الراهنة، وما في قلوبهم من تعظيم اللّه تعالى والاعتراف له  بالعبودية، وأنه الإله وحده الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له وحده لا شريك له،  وأن آلهة المشركين أبطل الباطل، وأمحل المحال.* 
*وحيث إن اللّه منَّ عليهم بعقول يعرفون بها الحق والباطل، والهدى والضلال.* 
*وأما من حيث النظر إلى مشيئة اللّه وإرادته النافذة في خلقه، التي لا  خروج لأحد عنها، ولو تواترت الأسباب وتوافقت القوى، فإنهم لا يحكمون على  أنفسهم أنهم سيفعلون شيئا أو يتركونه، ولهذا استثنى  (      وَمَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَعُودَ فِيهَا إِلا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّنَا     (  أي: فلا يمكننا ولا غيرنا، الخروج عن مشيئته التابعة لعلمه وحكمته، وقد      وَسِعَ رَبُّنَا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا     فيعلم ما يصلح للعباد وما يدبرهم عليه. (     عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا    )  أي: اعتمدنا أنه سيثبتنا على الصراط المستقيم، وأن يعصمنا من جميع طرق  الجحيم، فإن من توكل على اللّه، كفاه، ويسر له أمر دينه ودنياه.* 
* (رَبَّنَا افْتَحْ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَ قَوْمِنَا بِالْحَقِّ    ) أي: انصر المظلوم، وصاحب الحق، على الظالم المعاند للحق (     وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْفَاتِحِينَ    )  وفتحه تعالى لعباده نوعان: فتح العلم، بتبيين الحق من الباطل، والهدى من  الضلال، ومن هو من المستقيمين على الصراط، ممن هو منحرف عنه.* 
*والنوع الثاني: فتحه بالجزاء وإيقاع العقوبة على الظالمين، والنجاة  والإكرام للصالحين، فسألوا اللّه أن يفتح بينهم وبين قومهم بالحق والعدل،  وأن يريهم من آياته وعبره ما يكون فاصلا بين الفريقين.* 
* (وَقَالَ الْمَلأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ    ) محذرين عن اتباع شعيب، (     لَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتُمْ شُعَيْبًا إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ    )  هذا ما سولت لهم أنفسهم أن الخسارة والشقاء في اتباع الرشد والهدى، ولم  يدروا أن الخسارة كل الخسارة في لزوم ما هم عليه من الضلال والإضلال، وقد  علموا ذلك حين وقع بهم النكال.* 
* (فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ    ) أي: الزلزلة الشديدة (     فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ    ) أي: صرعى ميتين هامدين.* 
*قال تعالى ناعيا حالهم      الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا شُعَيْبًا كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا      أي: كأنهم ما أقاموا في ديارهم، وكأنهم ما تمتعوا في عرصاتها، ولا تفيئوا  في ظلالها، ولا غنوا في مسارح أنهارها، ولا أكلوا من ثمار أشجارها، حين  فاجأهم  العذاب، فنقلهم من مورد اللهو واللعب واللذات، إلى مستقر الحزن والشقاء والعقاب والدركات ولهذا قال:      الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا شُعَيْبًا كَانُوا هُمُ الْخَاسِرِينَ      أي: الخسار محصور فيهم، لأنهم خسروا دينهم وأنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة،  ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين، لا من قالوا لهم: ( لَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتُمْ  شُعَيْبًا إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ ) .* 
*فحين هلكوا تولى عنهم نبيهم شعيب عليه الصلاة والسلام      وَقَالَ     معاتبا وموبخا ومخاطبا بعد موتهم:      يَا قَوْمِ لَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ رِسَالاتِ رَبِّي     أي: أوصلتها إليكم، وبينتها حتى بلغت منكم أقصى ما يمكن أن تصل إليه، وخالطت أفئدتكم      وَنَصَحْتُ لَكُمْ     فلم تقبلوا نصحي، ولا انقدتم لإرشادي، بل فسقتم وطغيتم.* 
*      فَكَيْفَ آسَى عَلَى قَوْمٍ كَافِرِينَ       أي: فكيف أحزن على قوم لا خير فيهم، أتاهم الخير فردوه ولم يقبلوه ولا  يليق بهم إلا الشر، فهؤلاء غير حقيقين أن يحزن عليهم، بل يفرح بإهلاكهم  ومحقهم. فعياذا بك اللهم من الخزي والفضيحة، وأي: شقاء وعقوبة أبلغ من أن  يصلوا إلى حالة يتبرأ منهم أنصح الخلق لهم؟.* 
*  وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ إِلا أَخَذْنَا أَهْلَهَا بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَضَّرَّعُونَ    (94)    ثُمَّ بَدَّلْنَا مَكَانَ السَّيِّئَةِ الْحَسَنَةَ حَتَّى عَفَوْا  وَقَالُوا قَدْ مَسَّ آبَاءَنَا الضَّرَّاءُ وَالسَّرَّاءُ فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ  بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ    (95)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَبِيٍّ ) يدعوهم  إلى عبادة اللّه، وينهاهم عن ما هم فيه من الشر، فلم ينقادوا له: إلا  ابتلاهم الله ( بِالْبَأْسَاءِ وَالضَّرَّاءِ ) أي: بالفقر والمرض وأنواع  البلايا ( لَعَلَّهُمْ ) إذا أصابتهم، أخضعت نفوسهم فتضرعوا إلى الله  واستكانوا للحق.* 
* ( ثُمَّ ) إذا لم يفد فيهم، واستمر استكبارهم، وازداد طغيانهم.* 
* ( بَدَّلْنَا مَكَانَ السَّيِّئَةِ الْحَسَنَةَ ) فَأدَرَّ عليهم  الأرزاق، وعافى أبدانهم، ورفع عنهم البلاء ( حَتَّى عَفَوْا ) أي: كثروا،  وكثرت أرزاقهم وانبسطوا في نعمة اللّه وفضله، ونسوا ما مر عليهم من البلاء.  ( وَقَالُوا قَدْ مَسَّ آبَاءَنَا الضَّرَّاءُ وَالسَّرَّاءُ ) أي: هذه  عادة جارية لم تزل موجودة في الأولين واللاحقين، تارة   < 1-298 >    يكونون في سراء وتارة في ضراء، وتارة في فرح، ومرة في ترح، على حسب تقلبات  الزمان وتداول الأيام، وحسبوا أنها ليست للموعظة والتذكير، ولا للاستدراج  والنكير حتى إذا اغتبطوا، وفرحوا بما أوتوا، وكانت الدنيا، أسر ما كانت  إليهم، أخذناهم بالعذاب ( بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ ) أي: لا يخطر  لهم الهلاك على بال، وظنوا أنهم قادرون على ما آتاهم اللّه، وأنهم غير  زائلين ولا منتقلين عنه. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (163)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**   وَلَوْ أَنَّ أَهْلَ الْقُرَى آمَنُوا وَاتَّقَوْا لَفَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ  بَرَكَاتٍ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ وَلَكِنْ كَذَّبُوا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ    (96)   أَفَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا بَيَاتًا وَهُمْ نَائِمُونَ    (97)   أَوَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ    (98)   أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ فَلا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ    (99)   .* 

*لما ذكر تعالى أن المكذبين للرسل يبتلون بالضراء موعظة وإنذارا،  وبالسراء استدراجا ومكرا، ذكر أن أهل القرى، لو آمنوا بقلوبهم إيمانا صادقا  صدقته الأعمال، واستعملوا تقوى اللّه تعالى ظاهرا وباطنا بترك جميع ما حرم  اللّه، لفتح عليهم بركات السماء والأرض، فأرسل السماء عليهم مدرارا، وأنبت  لهم من الأرض ما به يعيشون وتعيش بهائمهم، في أخصب عيش وأغزر رزق، من غير  عناء ولا تعب، ولا كد ولا نصب، ولكنهم لم يؤمنوا ويتقوا ( فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ  بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ ) بالعقوبات والبلايا ونزع البركات، وكثرة  الآفات، وهي بعض جزاء أعمالهم، وإلا فلو آخذهم بجميع ما كسبوا، ما ترك  عليها من دابة. (      ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي  النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ     ) .* 
* ( أَفَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى ) أي: المكذبة، بقرينة السياق ( أَنْ  يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ) أي: عذابنا الشديد ( بَيَاتًا وَهُمْ نَائِمُونَ )  أي: في غفلتهم، وغرتهم وراحتهم.* 
* ( أَوَأَمِنَ أَهْلُ الْقُرَى أَنْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ بَأْسُنَا ضُحًى  وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ ) أي: أي شيء يؤمنهم من ذلك، وهم قد فعلوا أسبابه،  وارتكبوا من الجرائم العظيمة، ما يوجب بعضه الهلاك؟!* 
* ( أَفَأَمِنُوا مَكْرَ اللَّهِ ) حيث يستدرجهم من حيث لا يعلمون،  ويملي لهم، إن كيده متين، ( فَلا يَأْمَنُ مَكْرَ اللَّهِ إِلا الْقَوْمُ  الْخَاسِرُونَ ) فإن من أمن من عذاب اللّه، فهو  لم يصدق بالجزاء على الأعمال، ولا آمن بالرسل حقيقة الإيمان.* 
*وهذه الآية الكريمة فيها من التخويف البليغ، على أن العبد لا ينبغي له أن يكون آمنا على ما معه من الإيمان.* 
*بل لا يزال خائفا وجلا أن يبتلى ببلية تسلب ما معه من الإيمان، وأن لا  يزال داعيا بقوله: ( يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك ) وأن يعمل ويسعى،  في كل سبب يخلصه من الشر، عند وقوع الفتن، فإن العبد - ولو بلغت به الحال  ما بلغت - فليس على يقين من السلامة.* 
*    أَوَلَمْ يَهْدِ لِلَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ الأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَهْلِهَا  أَنْ لَوْ نَشَاءُ أَصَبْنَاهُمْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَنَطْبَعُ عَلَى  قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُونَ    (100)    تِلْكَ الْقُرَى نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَائِهَا وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ  رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا  مِنْ قَبْلُ كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الْكَافِرِينَ    (101)   وَمَا وَجَدْنَا لأَكْثَرِهِمْ مِنْ عَهْدٍ وَإِنْ وَجَدْنَا أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَفَاسِقِينَ    (102)   .* 

*يقول تعالى منبها للأمم الغابرين بعد هلاك الأمم الغابرين   ( أَوَلَمْ يَهْدِ لِلَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ الأرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَهْلِهَا  أَنْ لَوْ نَشَاءُ أَصَبْنَاهُمْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ ) أي: أو لم يتبين ويتضح  للأمم الذين ورثوا الأرض، بعد إهلاك من قبلهم بذنوبهم، ثم عملوا كأعمال  أولئك المهلكين؟.* 
*أو لم يهتدوا أن اللّه، لو شاء لأصابهم بذنوبهم، فإن هذه سنته في الأولين والآخرين.* 
*وقوله: ( وَنَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُونَ ) أي:  إذا نبههم اللّه فلم ينتبهوا، وذكرهم فلم يتذكروا، وهداهم بالآيات والعبر  فلم يهتدوا، فإن اللّه تعالى يعاقبهم ويطبع على قلوبهم، فيعلوها الران  والدنس، حتى يختم عليها، فلا يدخلها حق، ولا يصل إليها خير، ولا يسمعون ما  ينفعهم، وإنما يسمعون ما به تقوم الحجة عليهم.* 
* ( تِلْكَ الْقُرَى ) الذين تقدم ذكرهم ( نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ  أَنْبَائِهَا ) ما يحصل به عبرة للمعتبرين، وازدجار للظالمين، وموعظة  للمتقين.* 
* ( وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ) أي: ولقد جاءت  هؤلاء المكذبين رسلهم تدعوهم إلى ما فيه سعادتهم، وأيدهم اللّه بالمعجزات  الظاهرة، والبينات المبينات للحق بيانا كاملا ولكنهم لم يفدهم هذا، ولا  أغنى عنهم شيئا، ( فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ  ) أي: بسبب تكذيبهم وردهم الحق أول مرة، ما كان الله ليهديهم   < 1-299 >   للإيمان، جزاء لهم على ردهم الحق، كما قال تعالى:       وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ  أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ      ( كَذَلِكَ يَطْبَعُ اللَّهُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الْكَافِرِينَ ) عقوبة منه. وما ظلمهم اللّه ولكنهم ظلموا أنفسهم.* 
* ( وَمَا وَجَدْنَا لأكْثَرِهِمْ مِنْ عَهْدٍ ) أي: وما وجدنا لأكثر  الأمم الذين أرسل اللّه إليهم الرسل من عهد، أي: من ثبات والتزام لوصية  اللّه التي أوصى بها جميع العالمين، ولا انقادوا لأوامره التي ساقها إليهم  على ألسنة رسله.* 
* ( وَإِنْ وَجَدْنَا أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَفَاسِقِينَ ) أي: خارجين عن طاعة  اللّه، متبعين لأهوائهم بغير هدى من اللّه، فاللّه تعالى امتحن العباد  بإرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب، وأمرهم باتباع عهده وهداه، فلم يمتثل لأمره إلا  القليل من الناس، الذين سبقت لهم من اللّه سابقة السعادة.* 
*وأما أكثر الخلق فأعرضوا عن الهدى، واستكبروا عما جاءت به الرسل، فأحل اللّه بهم من عقوباته المتنوعة ما أحل.* 
*  ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ    (103 - 171)   إلى آخر قصته  .* 

* أي: ثم بعثنا من بعد أولئك الرسل موسى الكليم، الإمام العظيم، والرسول  الكريم، إلى قوم عتاة جبابرة، وهم فرعون وملؤه، من أشرافهم وكبرائهم،  فأراهم من آيات اللّه العظيمة ما لم يشاهد له نظير      فَظَلَمُوا بِهَا     بأن لم ينقادوا لحقها الذي من لم ينقد له فهو ظالم، بل استكبروا عنها.      فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ     كيف أهلكهم اللّه، وأتبعهم الذم واللعنة في الدنيا ويوم القيامة، بئس الرفد المرفود، وهذا مجمل فصله بقوله:* 

*      وَقَالَ مُوسَى     حين جاء إلى فرعون يدعوه إلى الإيمان.* 
*      يَا فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي رَسُولٌ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ       أي: إني رسول من مرسل عظيم، وهو رب العالمين، الشامل للعالم العلوي  والسفلي، مربي جميع خلقه بأنواع التدابير الإلهية، التي من جملتها أنه لا  يتركهم سدى، بل يرسل إليهم الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين، وهو الذي لا يقدر أحد أن  يتجرأ عليه، ويدعي أنه أرسله ولم يرسله.* 

*فإذا كان هذا شأنه، وأنا قد اختارني واصطفاني لرسالته، فحقيق علي أن لا  أكذب عليه، ولا أقول عليه إلا الحق. فإني لو قلت غير ذلك لعاجلني  بالعقوبة، وأخذني أخذ عزيز مقتدر.* 
*فهذا موجب لأن ينقادوا له ويتبعوه، خصوصا وقد جاءهم ببينة من اللّه  واضحة على صحة ما جاء به من الحق، فوجب عليهم أن يعملوا بمقصود رسالته،  ولها مقصودان عظيمان. إيمانهم به، واتباعهم له، وإرسال بني إسرائيل الشعب  الذي فضله اللّه على العالمين، أولاد الأنبياء، وسلسلة يعقوب عليه السلام،  الذي موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام واحد منهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (164)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 


**فقال له فرعون: (      إِنْ كُنْتَ جِئْتَ بِآيَةٍ فَأْتِ بِهَا إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ      ) .* 
* (فَأَلْقَى    ) موسى (     عَصَاهُ    ) في الأرض (     فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ    ) أي: حية ظاهرة تسعى، وهم يشاهدونها.* 
* (وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ    ) من جيبه (     فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ    )  من غير سوء، فهاتان آيتان كبيرتان دالتان على صحة ما جاء به موسى وصدقه،  وأنه رسول رب العالمين، ولكن الذين لا يؤمنون لو جاءتهم كل آية لا يؤمنون  حتى يروا العذاب الأليم.* 
*فلهذا (     قَالَ الْمَلأُ مِنْ قَوْمِ فِرْعَوْنَ    ) حين بهرهم ما رأوا من الآيات، ولم يؤمنوا، وطلبوا لها التأويلات الفاسدة: (     إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ    ) أي: ماهر في سحره.* 
*ثم خوفوا ضعفاء الأحلام وسفهاء العقول، بأنه (     يُرِيدُ    ) موسى بفعله هذا )     أَنْ يُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ    ) أي: يريد أن يجليكم  عن أوطانكم (     فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ    )  أي: إنهم تشاوروا فيما بينهم ما يفعلون بموسى، وما يندفع به ضرره بزعمهم  عنهم، فإن ما جاء به إن لم يقابل بما يبطله ويدحضه، وإلا دخل في عقول أكثر  الناس.* 
*فحينئذ انعقد رأيهم إلى أن قالوا لفرعون: (     أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ    )  أي: احبسهما وأمهلهما، وابعث في المدائن أناسا يحشرون أهل المملكة ويأتون  بكل سحار عليم، أي: يجيئون بالسحرة المهرة، ليقابلوا ما جاء به موسى،  فقالوا: يا موسى اجعل بيننا وبينك موعدا لا نخلفه نحن ولا أنت مكانا سوى.* 
* (قَالَ مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَنْ يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى  *  فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ ثُمَّ أَتَى    ) .* 
*وقال هنا: (     وَجَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ فِرْعَوْنَ    ) طالبين منه الجزاء إن غلبوا فـ (     قَالُوا إِنَّ لَنَا لأَجْرًا إِنْ كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ    ) ؟* 
*فـ (     قَالَ    ) فرعون: (     نَعَمْ    ) لكم أجر (     وَإِنَّكُمْ لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ    ) فوعدهم الأجر والتقريب، وعلو المنزلة عنده، ليجتهدوا ويبذلوا وسعهم وطاقتهم في مغالبة موسى.* 
*فلما حضروا مع موسى بحضرة الخلق العظيم (     قَالُوا    ) على وجه التألي وعدم   < 1-300 >   المبالاة بما جاء به موسى: (     يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ    ) ما معك (     وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ نَحْنُ الْمُلْقِينَ    ) .* 
*فـ (     قَالَ    ) موسى: (     أَلْقُوا    ) لأجل أن يرى الناس ما معهم وما مع موسى.* 
* (فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا    ) حبالهم وعصيهم، إذا هي من سحرهم كأنها حيات تسعى، فـ (     سَحَرُوا أَعْيُنَ النَّاسِ وَاسْتَرْهَبُوه  ُمْ وَجَاءُوا بِسِحْرٍ عَظِيمٍ    ) لم يوجد له نظير من السحر.* 
*      وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنْ أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ     فَأَلْقَاهَا      فَإِذَا هِيَ     حية تسعى، فـ      تَلْقَفُ     جميع      مَا يَأْفِكُونَ     أي: يكذبون به ويموهون.* 
*      فَوَقَعَ الْحَقُّ     أي: تبين وظهر، واستعلن في ذلك المجمع،      وَبَطَلَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ      .* 
*      فَغُلِبُوا هُنَالِكَ     أي: في ذلك المقام      وَانْقَلَبُوا صَاغِرِينَ     أي: حقيرين قد اضمحل باطلهم، وتلاشى سحرهم، ولم يحصل لهم المقصود الذي ظنوا حصوله.* 

*وأعظم من تبين له الحق العظيم أهل الصنف والسحر، الذين يعرفون من أنواع  السحر وجزئياته، ما لا يعرفه غيرهم، فعرفوا أن هذه آية عظيمة من آيات  اللّه لا يدان لأحد بها.* 
*      وَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ        
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (165)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

** (قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ  *    رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ     )  أي: وصدقنا بما بعث به موسى من الآيات البينات.* 
* فـ  (      قَالَ      ) لَهُمْ (     فِرْعَوْنُ    ) متهددا على الإيمان: (     آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ    )  كان الخبيث حاكما مستبدا على الأبدان والأقوال، قد تقرر عنده وعندهم أن  قوله هو المطاع، وأمره نافذ فيهم، ولا خروج لأحد عن قوله وحكمه، وبهذه  الحالة تنحط الأمم وتضعف عقولها ونفوذها، وتعجز عن المدافعة عن حقوقها،  ولهذا قال اللّه عنه: (     فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ    ) وقال هنا: ( آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ ) أي: فهذا سوء أدب منكم وتجرؤ عَليَّ.  * *ثم موه على قومه وقال: (     إِنَّ هَذَا لَمَكْرٌ مَكَرْتُمُوهُ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لِتُخْرِجُوا مِنْهَا أَهْلَهَا    )  أي: إن موسى كبيركم الذي علمكم السحر، فتواطأتم أنتم وهو على أن تنغلبوا  له، فيظهر فتتبعوه، ثم يتبعكم الناس أو جمهورهم فتخرجوا منها أهلها.* 
*وهذا كذب يعلم هو ومن سبر الأحوال، أن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام لم  يجتمع بأحد منهم، وأنهم جمعوا على نظر فرعون ورسله، وأن ما جاء به موسى آية  إلهية، وأن السحرة قد بذلوا مجهودهم في مغالبة موسى، حتى عجزوا، وتبين لهم  الحق، فاتبعوه.* 
*ثم توعدهم فرعون بقوله: (     فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ    ) ما أحل بكم من العقوبة.* 
* (لأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلافٍ    ) زعم الخبيث أنهم مفسدون في الأرض، وسيصنع بهم ما يصنع بالمفسدين، من تقطيع الأيدي والأرجل من خلاف، أي: اليد اليمنى والرجل اليسرى.* 
* (ثُمَّ لأُصَلِّبَنَّكُ  مْ    ) في جذوع النخل، لتختزوا بزعمه (     أَجْمَعِينَ    ) أي: لا أفعل هذا الفعل بأحد دون أحد، بل كلكم سيذوق هذا العذاب.* 
*فقال السحرة، الذين آمنوا لفرعون حين تهددهم: (     إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا مُنْقَلِبُونَ    ) أي: فلا نبالي بعقوبتك، فاللّه خير وأبقى، فاقض ما أنت قاض.* 
* (وَمَا تَنْقِمُ مِنَّا    ) أي: وما تعيب منا على إنكارك علينا وتوعدك لنا؟ فليس لنا ذنب (     إِلا أَنْ آمَنَّا    ) بـ[آيَاتِ] ربنا [لما جاءتنا]  فإن كان هذا ذنبا يعاب عليه، ويستحق صاحبه العقوبة، فهو ذنبنا.* 
*ثم دعوا اللّه أن يثبتهم ويصبرهم فقالوا: (     رَبَّنَا أَفْرِغْ    ) أي: أفض (     عَلَيْنَا صَبْرًا    )  أي: عظيما، كما يدل عليه التنكير، لأن هذه محنة عظيمة، تؤدي إلى ذهاب  النفس، فيحتاج فيها من الصبر إلى شيء كثير، ليثبت الفؤاد، ويطمئن المؤمن  على إيمانه، ويزول عنه الانزعاج الكثير.* 
* (وَتَوَفَّنَا مُسْلِمِينَ    ) أي: منقادين لأمرك، متبعين لرسولك، والظاهر أنه أوقع بهم ما توعدهم عليه، وأن اللّه تعالى ثبتهم على الإيمان.* 
*هذا وفرعون وملؤه وعامتهم المتبعون للملأ قد استكبروا عن آيات اللّه،  وجحدوا بها ظلما وعلوا، وقالوا لفرعون مهيجين له على الإيقاع بموسى،  وزاعمين أن ما جاء باطل وفساد: )     أَتَذَرُ مُوسَى وَقَوْمَهُ لِيُفْسِدُوا فِي الأَرْضِ    )  بالدعوة إلى اللّه، وإلى مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الأعمال، التي هي الصلاح في  الأرض، وما هم عليه هو الفساد، ولكن الظالمين لا يبالون بما يقولون.* 
* (وَيَذَرَكَ وَآلِهَتَكَ    ) أي: يدعك أنت وآلهتك، وينهى عنك، ويصد الناس عن اتباعك.* 
*فـ (     قَالَ    ) فرعون مجيبا لهم، بأنه سيدع بني إسرائيل مع موسى بحالة لا ينمون فيها، ويأمن  فرعون وقومه - بزعمه - من ضررهم: (     سَنُقَتِّلُ أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَنَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ    ) أي: نستبقيهن فلا نقتلهن، فإذا فعلنا ذلك أمنا من كثرتهم، وكنا مستخدمين لباقيهم، ومسخرين لهم على ما نشاء من الأعمال (     وَإِنَّا فَوْقَهُمْ قَاهِرُونَ    ) لا خروج لهم عن حكمنا، ولا قدرة، وهذا نهاية الجبروت من فرعون والعتو والقسوة.* 
*فـ (     قَالَ مُوسَى لِقَوْمِهِ    ) موصيا لهم في هذه الحالة، - التي لا يقدرون معها على شيء، ولا مقاومة - بالمقاومة الإلهية، والاستعانة الربانية: (     اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ    ) أي: اعتمدوا عليه في جلب ما ينفعكم، ودفع ما يضركم، وثقوا باللّه ، أنه سيتم أمركم   (     وَاصْبِرُوا    ) أي: الزموا الصبر على ما يحل بكم، منتظرين للفرج.* 
* (إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ    ) ليست لفرعون ولا لقومه حتى يتحكموا فيها (     يُورِثُهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ    )   < 1-301 >    أي: يداولها بين الناس على حسب مشيئته وحكمته، ولكن العاقبة للمتقين،  فإنهم - وإن امتحنوا مدة ابتلاء من اللّه وحكمة، فإن النصر لهم، (     وَالْعَاقِبَةُ    )  الحميدة لهم على قومهم وهذه وظيفة العبد، أنه عند القدرة، أن يفعل من  الأسباب الدافعة عنه أذى الغير، ما يقدر عليه، وعند العجز، أن يصبر ويستعين  اللّه، وينتظر الفرج.* 
*      قَالُوا     لموسى متضجرين من طول ما مكثوا في عذاب فرعون، وأذيته:      أُوذِينَا مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ تَأْتِيَنَا     فإنهم يسوموننا سوء العذاب، يذبحون أبناءنا ويستحيون نساءنا      وَمِنْ بَعْدِ مَا جِئْتَنَا     كذلك فـ      قَالَ     لهم موسى مرجيا [لهم]  الفرج والخلاص من شرهم:      عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يُهْلِكَ عَدُوَّكُمْ وَيَسْتَخْلِفَك  ُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ     أي: يمكنكم فيها، ويجعل لكم التدبير فيها      فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ     هل تشكرون أم تكفرون؟. وهذا وعد أنجزه اللّه لما جاء الوقت الذي أراده اللّه.* 

* قال اللّه تعالى في بيان ما عامل به آل فرعون في هذه المدة الأخيرة،  أنها على عادته وسنته في الأمم، أن يأخذهم بالبأساء والضراء، لعلهم يضرعون.  الآيات:      وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ بِالسِّنِينَ     أي: بالدهور والجدب،      وَنَقْصٍ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ       أي: يتعظون أن ما حل بهم وأصابهم معاتبة من اللّه لهم، لعلهم يرجعون عن  كفرهم، فلم ينجع فيهم ولا أفاد، بل استمروا على الظلم والفساد. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (166)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 


** (فَإِذَا جَاءَتْهُمُ الْحَسَنَةُ      ) أي: الخصب وإدرار الرزق (     قَالُوا لَنَا هَذِهِ    ) أي: نحن مستحقون لها، فلم يشكروا اللّه عليها (     وَإِنْ تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ    ) أي: قحط وجدب (     يَطَّيَّرُوا بِمُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ    ) أي: يقولوا: إنما جاءنا بسبب مجيء موسى، واتباع بني إسرائيل له.* 
*قال اللّه تعالى: (     أَلا إِنَّمَا طَائِرُهُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ    ) أي: بقضائه وقدرته، ليس كما قالوا، بل إن ذنوبهم وكفرهم هو السبب في ذلك، بل (     أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ    ) أي: فلذلك قالوا ما قالوا.* 
* (وَقَالُوا    ) مبينين لموسى أنهم لا يزالون، ولا يزولون عن باطلهم: (     مَهْمَا تَأْتِنَا بِهِ مِنْ آيَةٍ لِتَسْحَرَنَا بِهَا فَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ    )   أي: قد تقرر عندنا أنك ساحر، فمهما جئت بآية، جزمنا أنها سحر، فلا نؤمن  لك  ولا نصدق، وهذا غاية ما يكون من العناد، أن يبلغ بالكافرين إلى أن  تستوي  عندهم الحالات، سواء نزلت عليهم الآيات أم لم تنزل.* 
* (فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الطُّوفَانَ    ) أي: الماء الكثير الذي أغرق أشجارهم وزروعهم، وأضر بهم ضررا كثيرا (     وَالْجَرَادَ    ) فأكل ثمارهم وزروعهم، ونباتهم (     وَالْقُمَّلَ    ) قيل: إنه الدباء، أي: صغار الجراد، والظاهر أنه القمل المعروف (     وَالضَّفَادِعَ    ) فملأت أوعيتهم، وأقلقتهم، وآذتهم أذية شديدة (     وَالدَّمَ    ) إما أن يكون الرعاف، أو كما قال كثير من المفسرين، أن ماءهم الذي يشربون انقلب دما، فكانوا لا يشربون إلا دما، ولا يطبخون إلا بدم.* 
* (آيَاتٍ مُفَصَّلاتٍ    ) أي: أدلة وبينات على أنهم كانوا كاذبين ظالمين، وعلى أن ما جاء به موسى، حق وصدق (     فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا    ( لما رأوا الآيات (     وَكَانُوا    ) في سابق أمرهم (     قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ    ) فلذلك عاقبهم اللّه تعالى، بأن أبقاهم على الغي والضلال.* 
* (وَلَمَّا وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِمُ الرِّجْزُ    )   أي: العذاب، يحتمل أن المراد به: الطاعون، كما قاله كثير من المفسرين،   ويحتمل أن يراد به ما تقدم من الآيات: الطوفان، والجراد، والقمل، والضفادع،   والدم، فإنها رجز وعذاب، وأنهم كلما أصابهم واحد منها (     قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى ادْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِنْدَكَ    ) أي: تشفعوا بموسى بما عهد اللّه عنده من الوحي والشرع، (     لَئِنْ كَشَفْتَ عَنَّا الرِّجْزَ لَنُؤْمِنَنَّ لَكَ وَلَنُرْسِلَنَّ مَعَكَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ    ) وهم في ذلك كذبة، لا قصد لهم إلا زوال ما حل بهم من العذاب، وظنوا إذا رفع لا يصيبهم غيره.* 
* (فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ الرِّجْزَ إِلَى أَجَلٍ هُمْ بَالِغُوهُ    ) أي: إلى مدة قدر اللّه بقاءهم إليها، وليس كشفا مؤبدا، وإنما هو مؤقت، (     إِذَا هُمْ يَنْكُثُونَ    )   العهد الذي عاهدوا عليه موسى، ووعدوه بالإيمان به، وإرسال بني إسرائيل،   فلا آمنوا به ولا أرسلوا معه بني إسرائيل، بل استمروا على كفرهم يعمهون،   وعلى تعذيب بني إسرائيل دائبين.* 
* (فَانْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ    ) أي: حين جاء الوقت المؤقت لهلاكهم، أمر اللّه موسى أن يسري ببني إسرائيل ليلا وأخبره أن فرعون سيتبعهم هو وجنوده      فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ     يجمعون الناس ليتبعوا بني إسرائيل، وقالوا لهم:       إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ  *  وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا  لَغَائِظُونَ  *  وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ  *  فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُ  مْ  مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ  *  وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ  *  كَذَلِكَ  وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ  *  فَأَتْبَعُوهُمْ مُشْرِقِينَ  *   فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى إِنَّا  لَمُدْرَكُونَ  *  قَالَ كَلا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ  *   فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ فَانْفَلَقَ  فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ الْعَظِيمِ  *  وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمَّ  الآخَرِينَ  *  وَأَنْجَيْنَا مُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ  *  ثُمَّ  أَغْرَقْنَا الآخَرِينَ     .* 
*وقال هنا: (     فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ فِي الْيَمِّ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُوا عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ    ) أي: بسبب تكذيبهم بآيات اللّه وإعراضهم عما دلت عليه من الحق.* 
*      وَأَوْرَثْنَا الْقَوْمَ الَّذِينَ كَانُوا يُسْتَضْعَفُونَ     في الأرض، أي: بني إسرائيل الذين كانوا خدمة لآل   < 1-302 >   فرعون، يسومونهم سوء العذاب أورثهم اللّه      مَشَارِقَ الأَرْضِ وَمَغَارِبَهَا     والمراد بالأرض هاهنا، أرض مصر، التي كانوا فيها مستضعفين، أذلين، أي: ملكهم اللّه جميعا، ومكنهم فيها الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا      وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ الْحُسْنَى عَلَى بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا     حين قال لهم موسى:       اسْتَعِينُوا بِاللَّهِ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ الأَرْضَ لِلَّهِ  يُورِثُهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     .* 

*      وَدَمَّرْنَا مَا كَانَ يَصْنَعُ فِرْعَوْنُ وَقَوْمُهُ     من الأبنية الهائلة، والمساكن المزخرفة      وَمَا كَانُوا يَعْرِشُونَ     ،       فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً بِمَا ظَلَمُوا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ      . 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (167)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 


** (وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ      ) بعد ما أنجاهم اللّه من عدوهم فرعون وقومه، وأهلكهم اللّه، وبنو إسرائيل ينظرون. 

** (فَأَتَوْا    ) أي: مروا (     عَلَى قَوْمٍ يَعْكُفُونَ عَلَى أَصْنَامٍ لَهُمْ    ) أي: يقيمون عندها ويتبركون بها، ويعبدونها.* 
*فـ (     قَالُوا    ) من جهلهم وسفههم لنبيهم موسى بعدما أراهم الله من الآيات ما أراهم (     يَا مُوسَى اجْعَلْ لَنَا إِلَهًا كَمَا لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ    ) أي: اشرع لنا أن نتخذ أصناما آلهة كما اتخذها هؤلاء.* 
*فـ (     قَالَ    ) لهم موسى: (     إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ    ) وأي جهل أعظم من جهل من جهل ربه وخالقه وأراد أن يسوي به غيره، ممن لا يملك نفعا ولا ضرا، ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا؟* 
*ولهذا قال لهم موسى (     إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ مُتَبَّرٌ مَا هُمْ فِيهِ وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ    ) لأن دعاءهم إياها باطل، وهي باطلة بنفسها، فالعمل باطل وغايته باطلة.* 
* (قَالَ أَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ أَبْغِيكُمْ إِلَهًا    ) أي: أأطلب لكم إلها غير اللّه المألوه، الكامل في ذاته، وصفاته وأفعاله. (     وَهُوَ فَضَّلَكُمْ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ    ) فيقتضي أن تقابلوا فضله، وتفضيله بالشكر، وذلك بإفراده وحده بالعبادة، والكفر بما يدعي من دونه.* 
*ثم ذكرهم بما امتن اللّه به عليهم فقال: (     وَإِذْ أَنْجَيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ    ) أي: من فرعون وآله (     يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ    ) أي: يوجهون إليكم من العذاب أسوأه، وهو أنهم كانوا      يُقَتِّلُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ    ) النجاة من عذابهم (     بَلاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ    ) أي: نعمة جليلة، ومنحة جزيلة، أو: وفي ذلك العذاب الصادر منهم لكم بلاء من ربكم عليكم عظيم، فلما ذكرهم موسى ووعظهم انتهوا عن ذلك.* 
*ولما أتم  اللّه نعمته عليهم بالنجاة من عدوهم، وتمكينهم في الأرض، أراد  تبارك  وتعالى أن يتم نعمته عليهم، بإنزال الكتاب الذي فيه الأحكام  الشرعية،  والعقائد المرضية، فواعد موسى ثلاثين ليلة، وأتمها بعشر، فصارت  أربعين  ليلة، ليستعد موسى، ويتهيأ لوعد اللّه، ويكون لنزولها موقع كبير  لديهم،  وتشوق إلى إنزالها.* 
*ولما ذهب موسى إلى ميقات ربه قال لهارون موصيا له على بني إسرائيل من حرصه عليهم وشفقته: (     اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي    ) أي: كن خليفتي فيهم، واعمل فيهم بما كنت أعمل، (     وَأَصْلِحْ    ) أي: اتبع طريق الصلاح (     وَلا تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ    ) وهم الذين يعملون بالمعاصي.* 
* (وَلَمَّا جَاءَ مُوسَى لِمِيقَاتِنَا    ) الذي وقتناه له لإنزال الكتاب (     وَكَلَّمَهُ رَبُّهُ    ) بما كلمه من وحيه وأمره ونهيه، تشوق إلى رؤية اللّه، ونزعت نفسه لذلك، حبا لربه ومودة لرؤيته.* 
*فـ (     قَالَ رَبِّ أَرِنِي أَنْظُرْ إِلَيْكَ قَالَ    ) اللَّهِ (     لَنْ تَرَانِي    )   أي: لن تقدر الآن على رؤيتي، فإن اللّه تبارك وتعالى أنشأ الخلق في هذه   الدار على نشأة لا يقدرون بها، ولا يثبتون لرؤية اللّه، وليس في هذا دليل   على أنهم لا يرونه في الجنة، فإنه قد دلت النصوص القرآنية والأحاديث   النبوية على أن أهل الجنة يرون ربهم تبارك وتعالى ويتمتعون بالنظر إلى وجهه   الكريم، وأنه ينشئهم نشأة كاملة، يقدرون معها على رؤية اللّه تعالى،  ولهذا  رتب اللّه الرؤية في هذه الآية على ثبوت الجبل، فقال - مقنعا لموسى  في عدم  إجابته للرؤية - (     وَلَكِنِ انْظُرْ إِلَى الْجَبَلِ فَإِنِ اسْتَقَرَّ مَكَانَهُ    ) إذا تجلى اللّه له (     فَسَوْفَ تَرَانِي    ) .* 
*      فَلَمَّا تَجَلَّى رَبُّهُ لِلْجَبَلِ     الأصم الغليظ      جَعَلَهُ دَكًّا     أي: انهال مثل الرمل، انزعاجا من رؤية اللّه وعدم ثبوته لها       وَخَرَّ مُوسَى     حين رأى ما رأى      صَعِقًا        فتبين له حينئذ أنه إذا لم يثبت الجبل لرؤية اللّه، فموسى أولى أن لا  يثبت  لذلك، واستغفر ربه لما صدر منه من السؤال، الذي لم يوافق موضعا  و[لذلك]       قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ     أي: تنزيها لك، وتعظيما عما لا يليق بجلالك      تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ     من جميع الذنوب، وسوء الأدب معك      وَأَنَا أَوَّلُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ       أي: جدد عليه الصلاة والسلام إيمانه، بما كمل اللّه له مما كان يجهله قبل   ذلك، فلما منعه اللّه من رؤيته - بعدما ما كان متشوقا إليها - أعطاه خيرا   كثيرا فقال: 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (168)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

** (يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي اصْطَفَيْتُكَ عَلَى النَّاسِ      ) أي: اخترتك واجتبيتك وفضلتك   < 1-303 >   وخصصتك بفضائل عظيمة، ومناقب جليلة، (     بِرِسَالاتِي    ) التي لا أجعلها، ولا أخص بها إلا أفضل الخلق. 

** (وَبِكَلامِي    ) إياك من غير واسطة، وهذه فضيلة اختص بها موسى الكليم، وعرف بها من بين إخوانه من المرسلين، (     فَخُذْ مَا آتَيْتُكَ    ) من النعم، وخذ ما آتيتك من الأمر والنهي بانشراح صدر، وتلقه بالقبول والانقياد، (     وَكُنْ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ    ) لله على ما خصك وفضلك.* 
* (وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ    ) يحتاج إليه العباد (     مَوْعِظَةً    ) ترغب النفوس في أفعال الخير، وترهبهم من أفعال الشر، (     وَتَفْصِيلا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ    ) من الأحكام الشرعية، والعقائد والأخلاق والآداب (     فَخُذْهَا بِقُوَّةٍ    ) أي: بجد واجتهاد على إقامتها، (     وَأْمُرْ قَوْمَكَ يَأْخُذُوا بِأَحْسَنِهَا    ) وهي الأوامر الواجبة والمستحبة، فإنها أحسنها، وفي هذا دليل على أن أوامر اللّه - في كل شريعة - كاملة عادلة حسنة.* 
* (سَأُرِيكُمْ دَارَ الْفَاسِقِينَ    ) بعد ما أهلكهم اللّه، وأبقى ديارهم عبرة بعدهم، يعتبر بها المؤمنون الموفقون المتواضعون.* 
*وأما غيرهم، فقال عنهم: (     سَأَصْرِفُ عَنْ آيَاتِيَ    ) أي: عن الاعتبار في الآيات الأفقية والنفسية، والفهم لآيات الكتاب (     الَّذِينَ يَتَكَبَّرُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ    )   أي: يتكبرون على عباد اللّه وعلى الحق، وعلى من جاء به، فمن كان بهذه   الصفة، حرمه اللّه خيرا كثيرا وخذله، ولم يفقه من آيات اللّه ما ينتفع به،   بل ربما انقلبت عليه الحقائق، واستحسن القبيح.* 
* (وَإِنْ يَرَوْا كُلَّ آيَةٍ لا يُؤْمِنُوا بِهَا    ) لإعراضهم واعتراضهم، ومحادتهم للّه ورسوله، (     وَإِنْ يَرَوْا سَبِيلَ الرُّشْدِ    ) أي: الهدى والاستقامة، وهو الصراط الموصل إلى اللّه، وإلى دار كرامته (     لا يَتَّخِذُوهُ    ) أي: لا يسلكوه ولا يرغبوا فيه (     وَإِنْ يَرَوْا سَبِيلَ الْغَيِّ    ) أي: الغواية الموصل لصاحبه إلى دار الشقاء (     يَتَّخِذُوهُ سَبِيلا    ) والسبب في انحرافهم هذا الانحراف      ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُوا عَنْهَا غَافِلِينَ     فردهم لآيات اللّه، وغفلتهم عما يراد بها واحتقارهم لها - هو الذي أوجب لهم من سلوك طريق الغي، وترك طريق الرشد ما أوجب.* 
*      وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا     العظيمة الدالة على صحة ما أرسلنا به رسلنا.* 
*      وَلِقَاءِ الآخِرَةِ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ     لأنها على غير أساس، وقد فقد شرطها وهو الإيمان بآيات اللّه، والتصديق بجزائه      هَلْ يُجْزَوْنَ     في بطلان أعمالهم وحصول ضد مقصودهم      إِلا مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     فإن أعمال من لا يؤمن باليوم الآخر، لا يرجو فيها ثوابا، وليس لها غاية تنتهي إليه، فلذلك اضمحلت وبطلت.* 
*      وَاتَّخَذَ قَوْمُ مُوسَى مِنْ بَعْدِهِ مِنْ حُلِيِّهِمْ عِجْلا جَسَدًا     صاغه السامري وألقى عليه قبضة من أثر الرسول فصار      لَهُ خُوَارٌ     وصوت، فعبدوه واتخذوه إلها.* 
*وقال      هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى فَنَسِيَ     موسى، وذهب يطلبه، وهذا من سفههم، وقلة بصيرتهم، كيف اشتبه عليهم رب الأرض والسماوات، بعجل من أنقص المخلوقات؟"* 
*ولهذا قال مبينا أنه ليس فيه من الصفات الذاتية ولا الفعلية، ما يوجب أن يكون إلها (     أَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّهُ لا يُكَلِّمُهُمْ    ) أي: وعدم الكلام نقص عظيم، فهم أكمل حالة من هذا الحيوان أو الجماد، الذي لا يتكلم (     وَلا يَهْدِيهِمْ سَبِيلا    )   أي: لا يدلهم طريقا دينيا، ولا يحصل لهم مصلحة دنيوية، لأن من المتقرر في   العقول والفطر، أن اتخاذ إله لا يتكلم ولا ينفع ولا يضر من أبطل الباطل،   وأسمج السفه، ولهذا قال: (     اتَّخَذُوهُ وَكَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ    )   حيث وضعوا العبادة في غير موضعها، وأشركوا باللّه ما لم ينزل به سلطانا،   وفيها دليل على أن من أنكر كلام اللّه، فقد أنكر خصائص إلهية اللّه تعالى،   لأن اللّه ذكر أن عدم الكلام دليل على عدم صلاحية الذي لا يتكلم للإلهية.  
*
* (وَلَمَّا    ) رجع موسى إلى قومه، فوجدهم على هذه الحال، وأخبرهم بضلالهم ندموا و (     سُقِطَ فِي أَيْدِيهِمْ    ) أي: من الهم والندم على فعلهم، (     وَرَأَوْا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ ضَلُّوا    ) فتنصلوا، إلى اللّه وتضرعوا و (     قَالُوا لَئِنْ لَمْ يَرْحَمْنَا رَبُّنَا    ) فيدلنا عليه، ويرزقنا عبادته، ويوفقنا لصالح الأعمال، (     وَيَغْفِرْ لَنَا    ) ما صدر منا من عبادة العجل (     لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ     ) الذين خسروا الدنيا والآخرة. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (169)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**  (وَلَمَّا رَجَعَ مُوسَى إِلَى قَوْمِهِ غَضْبَانَ أَسِفًا      ) أي:  ممتلئا غضبا وغيظا عليهم، لتمام غيرته عليه الصلاة السلام، وكمال نصحه  وشفقته، )     قَالَ بِئْسَمَا خَلَفْتُمُونِي مِنْ بَعْدِي    ( أي: بئس  الحالة التي خلفتموني بها من بعد ذهابي عنكم، فإنها حالة تفضي إلى الهلاك  الأبدي، والشقاء السرمدي. 

**  (أَعَجِلْتُمْ أَمْرَ رَبِّكُمْ    ) حيث وعدكم بإنزال الكتاب. فبادرتم -  برأيكم الفاسد - إلى هذه الخصلة القبيحة (     وَأَلْقَى الأَلْوَاحَ    )  أي: رماها من الغضب (     وَأَخَذَ بِرَأْسِ أَخِيهِ    ) هارون ولحيته (     يَجُرُّهُ إِلَيْهِ    ) وقال له: (     مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا  *  أَلا تَتَّبِعَنِ أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي    ) لك بقولي: (     اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلا تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ ) فـ (       قَالَ يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ لا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلا بِرَأْسِي  إِنِّي  خَشِيتُ أَنْ تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ  تَرْقُبْ  قَوْلِي    )   < 1-304 >   و (     قَالَ    ) هنا (     ابْنَ أُمَّ    ) هذا ترقيق لأخيه، بذكر الأم وحدها، وإلا فهو شقيقه لأمه وأبيه: (     إِنَّ الْقَوْمَ اسْتَضْعَفُونِي    ) أي: احتقروني حين قلت لهم: (     يَا قَوْمِ إِنَّمَا فُتِنْتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ الرَّحْمَنُ فَاتَّبِعُونِي وَأَطِيعُوا أَمْرِي ) (     وَكَادُوا يَقْتُلُونَنِي    ) أي: فلا تظن بي تقصيرا (     فَلا تُشْمِتْ بِيَ الأَعْدَاءَ    ) بنهرك لي، ومسك إياي بسوء، فإن الأعداء حريصون على أن يجدوا عليَّ عثرة، أو يطلعوا لي على زلة (     وَلا تَجْعَلْنِي مَعَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ    ) فتعاملني معاملتهم.* 

*فندم موسى عليه السلام على ما استعجل من صنعه بأخيه قبل أن يعلم براءته، مما ظنه فيه من التقصير.* 
*و (     قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلأَخِي    ) هارون (     وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ    ) أي: في وسطها، واجعل رحمتك تحيط بنا من كل جانب، فإنها حصن حصين، من جميع الشرور، وثم كل خير وسرور.* 
* (وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ    ) أي: أرحم بنا من كل راحم، أرحم بنا من آبائنا، وأمهاتنا وأولادنا وأنفسنا.* 
*قال اللّه تعالى مبينا حال أهل العجل الذين عبدوه: (     إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا الْعِجْلَ    ) أي: إلها (     سَيَنَالُهُمْ غَضَبٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ وَذِلَّةٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا    ) كما أغضبوا ربهم واستهانوا بأمره.* 
* (وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُفْتَرِينَ    )   فكل مفتر على اللّه، كاذب على شرعه، متقول عليه ما لم يقل، فإن له نصيبا   من الغضب من اللّه، والذل في الحياة الدنيا، وقد نالهم غضب اللّه، حيث   أمرهم أن يقتلوا أنفسهم، وأنه لا يرضى اللّه عنهم إلا بذلك، فقتل بعضهم   بعضا، وانجلت المعركة عن كثير من القتلى ثم تاب اللّه عليهم بعد ذلك.* 
*ولهذا ذكر حكما عاما يدخلون فيه هم وغيرهم، فقال: (     وَالَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ    ) من شرك وكبائر، وصغائر (     ثُمَّ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهَا    ) بأن ندموا على ما مضى، وأقلعوا عنها، وعزموا على أن لا يعودوا (     وَآمَنُوا    ) باللّه وبما أوجب اللّه من الإيمان به، ولا يتم الإيمان إلا بأعمال القلوب، وأعمال الجوارح المترتبة على الإيمان (     إِنَّ رَبَّكَ مِنْ بَعْدِهَا    ) أي: بعد هذه الحالة، حالة التوبة من السيئات والرجوع إلى الطاعات، (     لَغَفُورٌ    ) يغفر السيئات ويمحوها، ولو كانت قراب الأرض (     رَحِيمٌ    ) بقبول التوبة، والتوفيق لأفعال الخير وقبولها.* 
* (وَلَمَّا سَكَتَ عَنْ مُوسَى الْغَضَبُ    ) أي: سكن غضبه، وتراجعت نفسه، وعرف ما هو فيه، اشتغل بأهم الأشياء عنده، فـ (     أَخَذَ الأَلْوَاحَ    ) التي ألقاها، وهي ألواح عظيمة المقدار، جليلة      وَفِي نُسْخَتِهَا     أي: مشتملة ومتضمنة      هُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ       أي: فيها الهدى من الضلالة، وبيان الحق من الباطل، وأعمال الخير وأعمال   الشر، والهدى لأحسن الأعمال، والأخلاق، والآداب، ورحمة وسعادة لمن عمل بها،   وعلم أحكامها ومعانيها، ولكن ليس كل أحد يقبل هدى اللّه ورحمته، وإنما   يقبل ذلك وينقاد له، ويتلقاه بالقبول الذين [هم]       لِرَبِّهِمْ يَرْهَبُونَ     أي: يخافون منه ويخشونه، وأما من لم يخف اللّه ولا المقام بين يديه، فإنه لا يزداد بها إلا عتوا ونفورا وتقوم عليه حجة اللّه فيها.* 
* ( و ) لما تاب بنو إسرائيل وتراجعوا إلى رشدهم ( اخْتَارَ مُوسَى ) منهم      سَبْعِينَ رَجُلا     من خيارهم، ليعتذروا لقومهم عند ربهم، ووعدهم اللّه ميقاتا يحضرون فيه، فلما حضروه، قالوا: يا موسى،      أَرِنَا اللَّهَ جَهْرَةً     فتجرأوا على اللّه جراءة كبيرة، وأساءوا الأدب معه، فـ      أَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ     فصعقوا وهلكوا.* 
*فلم يزل موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام، يتضرع إلى اللّه ويتبتل ويقول      رَبِّ لَوْ شِئْتَ أَهْلَكْتَهُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ     أن يحضروا ويكونون في حالة يعتذرون فيها لقومهم، فصاروا هم الظالمين      أَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ السُّفَهَاءُ مِنَّا        أي: ضعفاء العقول، سفهاء الأحلام، فتضرع إلى اللّه واعتذر بأن المتجرئين   على اللّه ليس لهم عقول كاملة، تردعهم عما قالوا وفعلوا، وبأنهم حصل لهم   فتنة يخطر بها الإنسان، ويخاف من ذهاب دينه فقال:        إِنْ هِيَ إِلا فِتْنَتُكَ تُضِلُّ بِهَا مَنْ تَشَاءُ وَتَهْدِي  مَنْ  تَشَاءُ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنْتَ  خَيْرُ  الْغَافِرِينَ       أي: أنت خير من غفر، وأولى من رحم، وأكرم من أعطى وتفضل، فكأن موسى عليه   الصلاة والسلام، قال: المقصود يا رب بالقصد الأول لنا كلنا، هو التزام   طاعتك والإيمان بك، وأن من حضره عقله ورشده، وتم على ما وهبته من التوفيق،   فإنه لم يزل مستقيما، وأما من ضعف عقله، وسفه رأيه، وصرفته الفتنة، فهو   الذي فعل ما فعل، لذينك السببين، ومع هذا فأنت أرحم الراحمين، وخير   الغافرين، فاغفر لنا وارحمنا.* 

*فأجاب اللّه سؤاله، وأحياهم من بعد موتهم، وغفر لهم   < 1-305 >   ذنوبهم. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (170)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 


وقال موسى في تمام دعائه (      وَاكْتُبْ لَنَا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً      ) من علم نافع، ورزق واسع، وعمل صالح. 

** (وَفِي الآخِرَةِ    ) :حسنة وهي ما أعد اللّه لأوليائه الصالحين من الثواب.* 
* (إِنَّا هُدْنَا إِلَيْكَ    ) أي: رجعنا مقرين بتقصيرنا، منيبين في جميع أمورنا.* 
* (قَالَ    ) اللّه تعالى (     عَذَابِي أُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ أَشَاءُ    ) ممن كان شقيا، متعرضا لأسبابه، (     وَرَحْمَتِي وَسِعَتْ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ )   من العالم العلوي والسفلي، البر والفاجر، المؤمن والكافر، فلا مخلوق إلا   وقد وصلت إليه رحمة اللّه، وغمره فضله وإحسانه، ولكن الرحمة الخاصة   المقتضية لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة، ليست لكل أحد، ولهذا قال عنها: (     فَسَأَكْتُبُهَا لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ    ) المعاصي، صغارها وكبارها.* 
* (وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ    ) الواجبة مستحقيها (     وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِآيَاتِنَا يُؤْمِنُونَ    )   ومن تمام الإيمان بآيات اللّه معرفة معناها، والعمل بمقتضاها، ومن ذلك   اتباع النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ظاهرا وباطنا، في أصول الدين وفروعه.* 

* (الَّذِينَ يَتَّبِعُونَ الرَّسُولَ النَّبِيَّ الأُمِّيَّ    ) احتراز عن سائر الأنبياء، فإن المقصود بهذا محمد بن عبد اللّه بن عبد المطلب صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*والسياق  في أحوال بني إسرائيل وأن الإيمان بالنبي محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم شرط في  دخولهم في الإيمان، وأن المؤمنين به المتبعين، هم أهل الرحمة  المطلقة،  التي كتبها اللّه لهم، ووصفه بالأمي لأنه من العرب الأمة الأمية،  التي لا  تقرأ ولا تكتب، وليس عندها قبل القرآن كتاب.* 
* (الَّذِي يَجِدُونَهُ مَكْتُوبًا عِنْدَهُمْ فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإِنْجِيلِ    ) باسمه وصفته، التي من أعظمها وأجلها، ما يدعو إليه، وينهى عنه . وأنه (     يَأْمُرُهُمْ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ    ) وهو كل ما عرف حسنه وصلاحه ونفعه.* 
* (وَيَنْهَاهُمْ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ    ) وهو: كل ما عرف قبحه في العقول والفطر.* 
*فيأمرهم  بالصلاة، والزكاة، والصوم، والحج، وصلة الأرحام، وبر الوالدين،  والإحسان  إلى الجار والمملوك، وبذل النفع لسائر الخلق، والصدق، والعفاف،  والبر،  والنصيحة، وما أشبه ذلك، وينهى عن الشرك باللّه، وقتل النفوس بغير  حق،  والزنا، وشرب ما يسكر العقل، والظلم لسائر الخلق، والكذب، والفجور،  ونحو  ذلك.* 
*فأعظم  دليل يدل على أنه رسول اللّه، ما دعا إليه وأمر به، ونهى عنه،  وأحله  وحرمه، فإنه ( يُحِلُّ لَهُمُ الطَّيِّبَاتِ ) من المطاعم والمشارب،   والمناكح.* 
* (وَيُحَرِّمُ عَلَيْهِمُ الْخَبَائِثَ    ) من المطاعم والمشارب والمناكح، والأقوال والأفعال.* 
* (وَيَضَعُ عَنْهُمْ إِصْرَهُمْ وَالأَغْلالَ الَّتِي كَانَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ    ) أي: ومن وصفه أن دينه سهل سمح ميسر، لا إصر فيه، ولا أغلال، ولا مشقات ولا تكاليف ثقال.* 
* (فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِهِ وَعَزَّرُوهُ    ) أي: عظموه وبجلوه (     وَنَصَرُوهُ وَاتَّبَعُوا النُّورَ الَّذِي أُنْزِلَ مَعَهُ    ) وهو القرآن، الذي يستضاء به في ظلمات الشك والجهالات، ويقتدى به إذا تعارضت المقالات، (     أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ    ) الظافرون بخير الدنيا والآخرة، والناجون من شرهما، لأنهم أتوا بأكبر أسباب الفلاح.* 
*وأما من لم يؤمن بهذا النبي الأمي، ويعزره، وينصره، ولم يتبع النور الذي أنزل معه، فأولئك هم الخاسرون.* 
*ولما دعا أهل التوراة من بني إسرائيل، إلى اتباعه، وكان ربما توهم متوهم، أن الحكم مقصور عليهم، أتى بما يدل على العموم فقال:* 
* (قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا    ) أي: عربيكم، وعجميكم، أهل الكتاب منكم، وغيرهم.* 
*      الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ       يتصرف فيهما بأحكامه الكونية والتدابير السلطانية، وبأحكامه الشرعية   الدينية التي من جملتها: أن أرسل إليكم رسولا عظيما يدعوكم إلى اللّه وإلى   دار كرامته، ويحذركم من كل ما يباعدكم منه، ومن دار كرامته.* 
*      لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ     أي: لا معبود بحق، إلا اللّه وحده لا شريك له، ولا تعرف عبادته إلا من طريق رسله،      يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ       أي: من جملة تدابيره: الإحياء والإماتة، التي لا يشاركه فيها أحد، الذي   جعل الموت جسرا ومعبرا يعبر منه إلى دار البقاء، التي من آمن بها صدق   الرسول محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم قطعا.* 
*      فَآمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ النَّبِيِّ الأُمِّيِّ     إيمانا في القلب، متضمنا لأعمال القلوب والجوارح.      الَّذِي يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَكَلِمَاتِهِ     أي: آمنوا بهذا الرسول المستقيم في عقائده وأعماله،      وَاتَّبِعُوهُ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ      في مصالحكم الدينية والدنيوية، فإنكم إذا لم تتبعوه ضللتم ضلالا بعيدا.* 
*       وَمِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى أُمَّةٌ    (159)    أي: جماعة      يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ     أي: يهدون به الناس في تعليمهم إياهم وفتواهم لهم، ويعدلون به بينهم في الحكم بينهم، بقضاياهم، كما قال تعالى:      وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ      وفي هذا فضيلة لأمة موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأن اللّه تعالى   < 1-306 >   جعل منهم هداة يهدون بأمره.* 
*وكأن  الإتيان بهذه الآية الكريمة فيه نوع احتراز مما تقدم، فإنه تعالى  ذكر فيما  تقدم جملة من معايب بني إسرائيل، المنافية للكمال المناقضة  للهداية،  فربما توهم متوهم أن هذا يعم جميعهم، فذكر تعالى أن منهم طائفة  مستقيمة  هادية مهدية. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (171)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**(وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ُ    (160)  ) أي: قسمناهم  (     اثْنَتَيْ عَشْرَةَ أَسْبَاطًا أُمَمًا    )  أي: اثنتي عشرة قبيلة متعارفة متوالفة، كل بني رجل من أولاد يعقوب قبيلة. 

**  (وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى إِذِ اسْتَسْقَاهُ قَوْمُهُ    )  أي: طلبوا منه أن يدعو اللّه تعالى، أن يسقيهم ماء يشربون منه وتشرب منه مواشيهم، وذلك لأنهم - واللّه أعلم - في محل قليل الماء.* 
*فأوحى اللّه لموسى إجابة لطلبتهم  (     أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْحَجَرَ    )  يحتمل أنه حجر معين، ويحتمل أنه اسم جنس، يشمل أي حجر كان، فضربه  (     فَانْبَجَسَتْ    )  أي: انفجرت من ذلك الحجر  (     اثْنَتَا عَشْرَةَ عَيْنًا    )  جارية سارحة.* 
*  (قَدْ عَلِمَ كُلُّ أُنَاسٍ مَشْرَبَهُمْ    )    أي: قد قسم على كل قبيلة من تلك القبائل الاثنتي عشرة، وجعل لكل منهم   عينا، فعلموها، واطمأنوا، واستراحوا من التعب والمزاحمة، والمخاصمة، وهذا   من تمام نعمة اللّه عليهم.* 
*  (وَظَلَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْغَمَامَ     )  فكان يسترهم من حر الشمس  (     وَأَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَنَّ    )  وهو الحلوى،  (     وَالسَّلْوَى    )    وهو لحم طير من أنواع الطيور وألذها، فجمع اللّه لهم بين الظلال،   والشراب، والطعام الطيب، من الحلوى واللحوم، على وجه الراحة والطمأنينة.* 

*وقيل لهم:  (     كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَمَا ظَلَمُونَا    )  حين لم يشكروا اللّه، ولم يقوموا بما أوجب اللّه عليهم.* 
*  (وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ    )  حيث فوتوها كل خير، وعرضوها للشر والنقمة، وهذا كان مدة لبثهم في التيه.* 
*   (وَإِذْ قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْكُنُوا هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةَ    (161)  ) أي: ادخلوها لتكون وطنا لكم ومسكنا، وهي (إيلياء)  (     وَكُلُوا مِنْهَا حَيْثُ شِئْتُمْ )  أي: قرية كانت كثيرة الأشجار، غزيرة الثمار، رغيدة العيش، فلذلك أمرهم اللّه أن يأكلوا منها حيث شاءوا.* 

*  (وَقُولُوا    )  حين تدخلون الباب:  (     حِطَّةٌ    )  أي: احطط عنا خطايانا، واعف عنا.* 
*  (وَادْخُلُوا الْبَابَ سُجَّدًا    )    أي: خاضعين لربكم مستكينين لعزته، شاكرين لنعمته، فأمرهم بالخضوع، وسؤال   المغفرة، ووعدهم على ذلك مغفرة ذنوبهم والثواب العاجل والآجل فقال:  (     نَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ خَطِيئَاتِكُمْ سَنَزِيدُ الْمُحْسِنِينَ    )  من خير الدنيا والآخرة، فلم يمتثلوا هذا الأمر الإلهي، بل  (     فَبَدَّلَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ    )  أي: عصوا اللّه واستهانوا بأمره  (     قَوْلا غَيْرَ الَّذِي قِيلَ لَهُمْ    )  فقالوا بدل طلب المغفرة، وقولهم:  (     حِطَّةٌ    )  (حبة في شعيرة)، وإذا بدلوا القول - مع يسره وسهولته - فتبديلهم للفعل من باب أولى، ولهذا دخلوا وهم يزحفون على أستاههم.* 
*  (فَأَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ    )  حين خالفوا أمر اللّه وعصوه  (     رِجْزًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ    )  أي: عذابا شديدا، إما الطاعون وإما غيره من العقوبات السماوية.* 
*وما ظلمهم اللّه بعقابه وإنما كان ذلك       بِمَا كَانُوا يَظْلِمُونَ       أي: يخرجون من طاعة الله إلى معصيته، من غير ضرورة ألجأتهم ولا داع دعاهم سوى الخبث والشر الذي كان كامنا في نفوسهم.* 

*  وَاسْأَلْهُمْ    (163)   أي: اسأل بني إسرائيل       عَنِ الْقَرْيَةِ الَّتِي كَانَتْ حَاضِرَةَ الْبَحْرِ      أي: على ساحله في حال تعديهم وعقاب اللّه إياهم.* 

*      إِذْ يَعْدُونَ فِي السَّبْتِ      وكان اللّه تعالى قد أمرهم أن يعظموه ويحترموه ولا يصيدوا فيه صيدا، فابتلاهم اللّه وامتحنهم، فكانت الحيتان تأتيهم       يَوْمَ سَبْتِهِمْ شُرَّعًا      أي: كثيرة طافية على وجه البحر.* 
*      وَيَوْمَ لا يَسْبِتُونَ      أي: إذا ذهب يوم السبت       لا تَأْتِيهِمْ      أي: تذهب في البحر فلا يرون منها شيئا       كَذَلِكَ نَبْلُوهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ       ففسقهم هو الذي أوجب أن يبتليهم    اللّه، وأن تكون لهم هذه المحنة، وإلا فلو لم يفسقوا، لعافاهم اللّه،  ولما  عرضهم للبلاء والشر، فتحيلوا على الصيد، فكانوا يحفرون لها حفرا،  وينصبون  لها الشباك، فإذا جاء يوم السبت ووقعت في تلك الحفر والشباك، لم  يأخذوها في  ذلك اليوم، فإذا جاء يوم الأحد أخذوها، وكثر فيهم ذلك،  وانقسموا ثلاث فرق: * 

* (164)  معظمهم اعتدوا وتجرؤوا، وأعلنوا بذلك.* 

*وفرقة أعلنت بنهيهم والإنكار عليهم. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (172)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(171)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**وفرقة اكتفت بإنكار أولئك عليهم، ونهيهم لهم، وقالوا لهم: (      لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْمًا اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا      )  كأنهم يقولون: لا فائدة في   < 1-307 >   وعظ من اقتحم محارم اللّه،  ولم يصغ للنصيح، بل استمر على اعتدائه وطغيانه، فإنه لا بد أن يعاقبهم  اللّه، إما بهلاك أو عذاب شديد. 

**فقال الواعظون: نعظهم وننهاهم (     مَعْذِرَةً إِلَى رَبِّكُمْ    ) أي: لنعذر فيهم.* 
* (وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَّقُونَ    ) أي: يتركون ما هم فيه من المعصية، فلا نيأس من هدايتهم، فربما نجع فيهم الوعظ، وأثر فيهم اللوم.* 
*وهذا  المقصود الأعظم من إنكار المنكر ليكون معذرة، وإقامة حجة على  المأمور  المنهي، ولعل اللّه أن يهديه، فيعمل بمقتضى ذلك الأمر، والنهي.* 
* (فَلَمَّا نَسُوا مَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهِ    ) أي: تركوا ما ذكروا به، واستمروا على غيهم واعتدائهم.* 
* (أَنْجَيْنَا    ) من العذاب (     الَّذِينَ يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ السُّوءِ    ) وهكذا سنة اللّه في عباده، أن العقوبة إذا نزلت نجا منها الآمرون بالمعروف والناهون عن المنكر.* 
* (وَأَخَذْنَا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا    ) وهم الذين اعتدوا في السبت (     بِعَذَابٍ بَئِيسٍ    ) أي: شديد  (     بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ    )* 
*وأما الفرقة الأخرى التي قالت للناهين: (     لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْمًا اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ    ) فاختلف المفسرون في نجاتهم وهلاكهم، والظاهر أنهم كانوا من الناجين، لأن اللّه خص الهلاك بالظالمين، وهو لم يذكر أنهم ظالمون.* 
*فدل على  أن العقوبة خاصة بالمعتدين في السبت، ولأن الأمر بالمعروف  والنهي عن  المنكر فرض كفاية، إذا قام به البعض سقط عن الآخرين، فاكتفوا  بإنكار  أولئك، ولأنهم أنكروا عليهم بقولهم: (     لِمَ تَعِظُونَ قَوْمًا اللَّهُ مُهْلِكُهُمْ أَوْ مُعَذِّبُهُمْ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا     ) فأبدوا من غضبهم عليهم، ما يقتضي أنهم كارهون أشد الكراهة لفعلهم، وأن اللّه سيعاقبهم أشد العقوبة. 
*
*   (فَلَمَّا عَتَوْا عَنْ مَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ    (166)  ) أي: قسوا فلم يلينوا، ولا اتعظوا، (     قُلْنَا لَهُمْ    ) قولا قدريا: (     كُونُوا قِرَدَةً خَاسِئِينَ     ) فانقلبوا بإذن اللّه قردة، وأبعدهم اللّه من رحمته، ثم ذكر ضرب الذلة والصغار على من بقي منهم فقال: 
*
*   ( وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكَ    (167) أي: أعلم إعلاما صريحا: (     لَيَبْعَثَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ يَسُومُهُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ    ) أي: يهينهم، ويذلهم. 
*
* (إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَسَرِيعُ الْعِقَابِ    ) لمن عصاه، حتى إنه يعجل له العقوبة في الدنيا. (     وَإِنَّهُ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     )   لمن تاب إليه وأناب، يغفر له الذنوب، ويستر عليه العيوب، ويرحمه بأن  يتقبل  منه الطاعات، ويثيبه عليها بأنواع المثوبات، وقد فعل اللّه بهم ما  أوعدهم  به، فلا يزالون في ذل وإهانة، تحت حكم غيرهم، لا تقوم لهم راية،  ولا ينصر  لهم عَلَمٌ. 
*
*   (وَقَطَّعْنَاهُم  ْ فِي الأَرْضِ أُمَمًا    (168 - 170)  )  أي: فرقناهم ومزقناهم في الأرض بعد ما كانوا مجتمعين، (      مِنْهُمُ الصَّالِحُونَ    ) القائمون بحقوق اللّه، وحقوق عباده، (     وَمِنْهُمْ دُونَ ذَلِكَ    ) أي: دون الصلاح، إما مقتصدون، وإما ظالمون لأنفسهم، (     وَبَلَوْنَاهُمْ    ) على عادتنا وسنتنا، (     بِالْحَسَنَاتِ وَالسَّيِّئَاتِ    ) أي: بالعسر واليسر. 
*
* (لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ    ) عما هم عليه مقيمون من الردى، يراجعون ما خلقوا له من الهدى، فلم يزالوا بين صالح وطالح ومقتصد، حتى خلف من بعدهم خلف. زاد شرهم      وَرِثُوا     بعدهم      الْكِتَابَ     وصار المرجع فيه إليهم، وصاروا يتصرفون فيه بأهوائهم، وتبذل لهم الأموال، ليفتوا ويحكموا، بغير الحق، وفشت فيهم الرشوة.* 
*      يَأْخُذُونَ عَرَضَ هَذَا الأَدْنَى وَيَقُولُونَ     مقرين بأنه ذنب وأنهم ظلمة:      سَيُغْفَرُ لَنَا     وهذا قول خال من الحقيقة، فإنه ليس استغفارا وطلبا للمغفرة على الحقيقة.* 
*فلو كان ذلك لندموا على ما فعلوا، وعزموا على أن لا يعودوا، ولكنهم - إذا أتاهم عرض آخر، ورشوة أخرى - يأخذوه.* 
*فاشتروا بآيات اللّه ثمنا قليلا واستبدلوا الذي هو أدنى بالذي هو خير، قال اللّه [تعالى] في الإنكار عليهم، وبيان جراءتهم:      أَلَمْ يُؤْخَذْ عَلَيْهِمْ مِيثَاقُ الْكِتَابِ أَنْ لا يَقُولُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ إِلا الْحَقَّ     فما بالهم يقولون عليه غير الحق اتباعا لأهوائهم، وميلا مع مطامعهم.* 
* ( و )  الحال أنهم قد ( دَرَسُوا مَا فِيهِ ) فليس عليهم فيه إشكال، بل  قد  أَتَوْا أمرهم متعمدين، وكانوا في أمرهم مستبصرين، وهذا أعظم للذنب،  وأشد  للوم، وأشنع للعقوبة، وهذا من نقص عقولهم، وسفاهة رأيهم، بإيثار  الحياة  الدنيا على الآخرة، ولهذا قال:      وَالدَّارُ الآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَ     ما حرم اللّه عليهم، من المآكل التي تصاب، وتؤكل رشوة على الحكم بغير ما أنزل اللّه، وغير ذلك من أنواع المحرمات.* 
*      أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ       أي: أفلا يكون لكم عقول توازن بين ما ينبغي إيثاره، وما ينبغي الإيثار   عليه، وما هو أولى بالسعي إليه، والتقديم له على غيره. فخاصية العقل النظر   للعواقب.* 
*وأما من نظر إلى عاجل طفيف منقطع، يفوت نعيما عظيما باقيا فأنى له العقل والرأي؟* 
*وإنما العقلاء حقيقة من وصفهم اللّه بقوله      وَالَّذِينَ يُمَسِّكُونَ بِالْكِتَابِ       < 1-308 >   أي: يتمسكون به علما وعملا فيعلمون ما فيه من الأحكام والأخبار، التي علمها أشرف العلوم.* 
*ويعلمون بما فيها من الأوامر التي هي قرة العيون وسرور القلوب، وأفراح الأرواح، وصلاح الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*ومن أعظم  ما يجب التمسك به من المأمورات، إقامة الصلاة، ظاهرا وباطنا،  ولهذا خصها  الله بالذكر لفضلها، وشرفها، وكونها ميزان الإيمان، وإقامتها  داعية لإقامة  غيرها من العبادات.* 
*ولما كان عملهم كله إصلاحا، قال تعالى:      إِنَّا لا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ      في أقوالهم وأعمالهم ونياتهم، مصلحين لأنفسهم ولغيرهم.* 
*وهذه  الآية وما أشبهها دلت على أن اللّه بعث رسله عليهم الصلاة والسلام  بالصلاح  لا بالفساد، وبالمنافع لا بالمضار، وأنهم بعثوا بصلاح الدارين،  فكل من  كان أصلح، كان أقرب إلى اتباعهم. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (173)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(172) الى الأية(178)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية* * ثم قال تعالى:    وَإِذْ نَتَقْنَا الْجَبَلَ فَوْقَهُمْ  (171)     حين امتنعوا من قبول ما في التوراة. 

**فألزمهم اللّه العمل ونتق فوق رءوسهم الجبل، فصار فوقهم      كَأَنَّهُ ظُلَّةٌ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ     وقيل لهم:      خُذُوا مَا آتَيْنَاكُمْ بِقُوَّةٍ     أي: بجد واجتهاد. 
*
*      وَاذْكُرُوا مَا فِيهِ     دراسة ومباحثة، واتصافا بالعمل به      لَعَلَّكُمْ تَتَّقُونَ      إذا فعلتم ذلك.* 
*     وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ   وَأَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ قَالُوا بَلَى   شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا   غَافِلِينَ    (172)     أَوْ تَقُولُوا إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا   ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ     (173)    وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ     (174)   . 
*
*يقول  تعالى: ( وَإِذْ أَخَذَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَنِي آدَمَ مِنْ  ظُهُورِهِمْ  ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ ) أي: أخرج من أصلابهم ذريتهم، وجعلهم يتناسلون  ويتوالدون  قرنا بعد قرن.* 
* ( و )  حين أخرجهم من بطون أمهاتهم وأصلاب آبائهم ( أَشْهَدَهُمْ عَلَى   أَنْفُسِهِمْ أَلَسْتُ بِرَبِّكُمْ ) أي: قررهم بإثبات ربوبيته، بما أودعه   في فطرهم من الإقرار، بأنه ربهم وخالقهم ومليكهم.* 
*قالوا: بلى قد أقررنا بذلك، فإن اللّه تعالى فطر عباده على الدين الحنيف القيم.* 
*فكل أحد  فهو مفطور على ذلك، ولكن الفطرة قد تغير وتبدل بما يطرأ عليها  من العقائد  الفاسدة، ولهذا ( قَالُوا بَلَى شَهِدْنَا أَنْ تَقُولُوا  يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّا كُنَّا عَنْ هَذَا غَافِلِينَ ) أي: إنما  امتحناكم  حتى أقررتم بما تقرر عندكم، من أن اللّه تعالى ربكم، خشية أن  تنكروا يوم  القيامة، فلا تقروا بشيء من ذلك، وتزعمون أن حجة اللّه ما قامت  عليكم، ولا  عندكم بها علم، بل أنتم غافلون عنها لاهون.* 
*فاليوم قد انقطعت حجتكم، وثبتت الحجة البالغة للّه عليكم.* 
*أو  تحتجون أيضا بحجة أخرى، فتقولون: ( إِنَّمَا أَشْرَكَ آبَاؤُنَا  مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَكُنَّا ذُرِّيَّةً مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ ) فحذونا حذوهم، وتبعناهم  في  باطلهم.* 
* (  أَفَتُهْلِكُنَا بِمَا فَعَلَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ ) فقد أودع اللّه في  فطركم،  ما يدلكم على أن ما مع آبائكم باطل، وأن الحق ما جاءت به الرسل،  وهذا  يقاوم ما وجدتم عليه آباءكم، ويعلو عليه.* 
*نعم قد  يعرض للعبد من أقوال آبائه الضالين، ومذاهبهم الفاسدة ما يظنه  هو الحق،  وما ذاك إلا لإعراضه، عن حجج اللّه وبيناته، وآياته الأفقية  والنفسية،  فإعراضه عن ذلك، وإقباله على ما قاله المبطلون، ربما صيره بحالة  يفضل بها  الباطل على الحق، هذا هو الصواب في تفسير هذه الآيات.* 
*وقد قيل:  إن هذا يوم أخذ اللّه الميثاق على ذرية آدم، حين استخرجهم من  ظهره  وأشهدهم على أنفسهم، فشهدوا بذلك، فاحتج عليهم بما أقروا به في ذلك  الوقت  على ظلمهم في كفرهم، وعنادهم في الدنيا والآخرة، ولكن ليس في الآية  ما يدل  على هذا، ولا له مناسبة، ولا تقتضيه حكمة اللّه تعالى، والواقع شاهد   بذلك.* 
*فإن هذا  العهد والميثاق، الذي ذكروا، أنه حين أخرج اللّه ذرية آدم من  ظهره، حين  كانوا في عالم كالذر، لا يذكره أحد، ولا يخطر ببال آدمي، فكيف  يحتج اللّه  عليهم بأمر ليس عندهم به خبر، ولا له عين ولا أثر؟" ولهذا لما  كان هذا  أمرا واضحا جليا، قال تعالى:* 
* (  وَكَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ ) أي: نبينها ونوضحها، (  وَلَعَلَّهُمْ  يَرْجِعُونَ ) إلى ما أودع اللّه في فطرهم، وإلى ما عاهدوا  اللّه عليه،  فيرتدعون عن القبائح. 
*
*     وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِي آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا فَانْسَلَخَ  مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ     (175)     وَلَوْ شِئْنَا لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا وَلَكِنَّهُ أَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأَرْضِ   وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ فَمَثَلُهُ كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ  عَلَيْهِ  يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ يَلْهَثْ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ  الَّذِينَ  كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَفَكَّرُونَ     (176)    سَاءَ مَثَلا الْقَوْمُ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا وَأَنْفُسَهُمْ كَانُوا يَظْلِمُونَ     (177)   مَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَهُوَ الْمُهْتَدِي وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ    (178)   . 
*
*يقول  تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: ( وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ الَّذِي  آتَيْنَاهُ آيَاتِنَا )   < 1-309 >   أي: علمناه كتاب اللّه، فصار  العالم الكبير والحبر النحرير.* 
* (  فَانْسَلَخَ مِنْهَا فَأَتْبَعَهُ الشَّيْطَانُ ) أي: انسلخ من  الاتصاف  الحقيقي بالعلم بآيات اللّه، فإن العلم بذلك، يصير صاحبه متصفا  بمكارم  الأخلاق ومحاسن الأعمال، ويرقى إلى أعلى الدرجات وأرفع المقامات،  فترك هذا  كتاب اللّه وراء ظهره، ونبذ الأخلاق التي يأمر بها الكتاب، وخلعها  كما  يخلع اللباس.* 
*فلما انسلخ منها أتبعه الشيطان، أي: تسلط عليه حين خرج من الحصن الحصين، وصار إلى أسفل سافلين، فأزه إلى المعاصي أزا.* 
* ( فَكَانَ مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ ) بعد أن كان من الراشدين المرشدين.* 
*وهذا لأن  اللّه تعالى خذله ووكله إلى نفسه، فلهذا قال تعالى: ( وَلَوْ  شِئْنَا  لَرَفَعْنَاهُ بِهَا ) بأن نوفقه للعمل بها، فيرتفع في الدنيا  والآخرة،  فيتحصن من أعدائه.* 
* (  وَلَكِنَّهُ ) فعل ما يقتضي الخذلان، فَأَخْلَدَ إِلَى الأرْضِ، أي:  إلى  الشهوات السفلية، والمقاصد الدنيوية. ( وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ ) وترك  طاعة  مولاه، ( فَمَثَلُهُ ) في شدة حرصه على الدنيا وانقطاع قلبه إليها، (   كَمَثَلِ الْكَلْبِ إِنْ تَحْمِلْ عَلَيْهِ يَلْهَثْ أَوْ تَتْرُكْهُ   يَلْهَثْ ) أي: لا يزال لاهثا في كل حال، وهذا لا يزال حريصا، حرصا قاطعا   قلبه، لا يسد فاقته شيء من الدنيا.* 
* (  ذَلِكَ مَثَلُ الْقَوْمِ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا ) بعد أن  ساقها  اللّه إليهم، فلم ينقادوا لها، بل كذبوا بها وردوها، لهوانهم على  اللّه،  واتباعهم لأهوائهم، بغير هدى من اللّه.* 
* ( فَاقْصُصِ الْقَصَصَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) في ضرب الأمثال، وفي العبر والآيات، فإذا تفكروا علموا، وإذا علموا عملوا.* 
* ( سَاءَ  مَثَلا الْقَوْمُ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا  وَأَنْفُسَهُمْ  كَانُوا يَظْلِمُونَ ) أي: ساء وقبح، مثل من كذب بآيات  اللّه، وظلم نفسه  بأنواع المعاصي، فإن مثلهم مثل السوء، وهذا الذي آتاه  اللّه آياته، يحتمل  أن المراد به شخص معين، قد كان منه ما ذكره اللّه، فقص  اللّه قصته تنبيها  للعباد. ويحتمل أن المراد بذلك أنه اسم جنس، وأنه شامل  لكل من آتاه اللّه  آياته فانسلخ منها.* 
*وفي هذه  الآيات الترغيب في العمل بالعلم، وأن ذلك رفعة من اللّه  لصاحبه، وعصمة من  الشيطان، والترهيب من عدم العمل به، وأنه نزول إلى أسفل  سافلين، وتسليط  للشيطان عليه، وفيه أن اتباع الهوى، وإخلاد العبد إلى  الشهوات، يكون سببا  للخذلان.* 
* ثم قال  تعالى مبينا أنه المنفرد بالهداية والإضلال: ( مَنْ يَهْدِ  اللَّهُ ) بأن  يوفقه للخيرات، ويعصمه من المكروهات، ويعلمه ما لم يكن يعلم (  فَهُوَ  الْمُهْتَدِي ) حقا لأنه آثر هدايته تعالى، ( وَمَنْ يُضْلِلْ )  فيخذله  ولا يوفقه للخير ( فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ ) لأنفسهم  وأهليهم يوم  القيامة، ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (174)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(179) الى الأية(187)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**    وَلَقَدْ ذَرَأْنَا لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالإِنْسِ  لَهُمْ  قُلُوبٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لا يُبْصِرُونَ  بِهَا  وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لا يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا أُولَئِكَ كَالأَنْعَامِ بَلْ  هُمْ  أَضَلُّ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ      (179)   . 

**يقول  تعالى مبينا كثرة الغاوين الضالين، المتبعين إبليس اللعين: (  وَلَقَدْ  ذَرَأْنَا ) أي: أنشأنا وبثثنا (  لِجَهَنَّمَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الْجِنِّ  وَالإنْسِ ) صارت البهائم أحسن حالة منهم.*
* (  لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ بِهَا ) أي: لا يصل إليها فقه ولا علم، إلا مجرد قيام الحجة.*
* (  وَلَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ لا يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا ) ما ينفعهم، بل فقدوا منفعتها وفائدتها.*
* (  وَلَهُمْ آذَانٌ لا يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا ) سماعا يصل معناه إلى قلوبهم.*
* (   أُولَئِكَ ) الذين بهذه الأوصاف القبيحة (  كَالأنْعَامِ ) أي: البهائم،  التي فقدت العقول، وهؤلاء آثروا ما يفنى على ما يبقى، فسلبوا خاصية العقل.*
* (  بَلْ  هُمْ أَضَلُّ ) من البهائم، فإن الأنعام مستعملة فيما خلقت له، ولها  أذهان، تدرك بها، مضرتها من منفعتها، فلذلك كانت أحسن حالا منهم.*
* (  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْغَافِلُونَ ) الذين غفلوا عن أنفع الأشياء، غفلوا عن الإيمان باللّه وطاعته وذكره.*
*خلقت لهم الأفئدة والأسماع والأبصار، لتكون عونا لهم على القيام بأوامر اللّه وحقوقه، فاستعانوا بها على ضد هذا المقصود.*
*فهؤلاء حقيقون بأن يكونوا ممن ذرأ اللّه لجهنم وخلقهم لها، فخلقهم للنار، وبأعمال أهلها يعملون.*
*وأما من  استعمل هذه الجوارح في عبادة اللّه، وانصبغ قلبه بالإيمان  باللّه ومحبته،  ولم يغفل عن اللّه، فهؤلاء، أهل الجنة، وبأعمال أهل الجنة  يعملون.
*
*     وَلِلَّهِ الأسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ   يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  (180)    . 
*
*هذا بيان  لعظيم جلاله وسعة أوصافه، بأن له الأسماء الحسنى، أي: له كل  اسم حسن،  وضابطه: أنه كل اسم دال على صفة كمال عظيمة، وبذلك كانت حسنى،  فإنها لو  دلت على غير صفة، بل كانت علما محضا لم تكن حسنى، وكذلك لو دلت  على صفة  ليست بصفة كمال، بل إما صفة نقص أو صفة  < 1-310 >  منقسمة إلى المدح  والقدح، لم تكن حسنى، فكل اسم من أسمائه دال على جميع الصفة التي اشتق  منها، مستغرق لجميع معناها.*
*وذلك نحو (  العليم ) الدال على أن له علما محيطا عاما لجميع الأشياء، فلا يخرج عن علمه مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء.*
*و (  كالرحيم ) الدال على أن له رحمة عظيمة، واسعة لكل شيء.*
*و (  كالقدير ) الدال على أن له قدرة عامة، لا يعجزها شيء، ونحو ذلك.*
*ومن تمام  كونها "حسنى" أنه لا يدعى إلا بها، ولذلك قال: (  فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا ) وهذا  شامل لدعاء العبادة، ودعاء المسألة، فيدعى في كل مطلوب بما يناسب  ذلك  المطلوب، فيقول الداعي مثلا اللّهم اغفر لي وارحمني، إنك أنت الغفور   الرحيم، وتب عَلَيَّ يا تواب، وارزقني يا رزاق، والطف بي يا لطيف ونحو ذلك.*
*وقوله: (   وَذَرُوا الَّذِينَ يُلْحِدُونَ فِي أَسْمَائِهِ سَيُجْزَوْنَ مَا  كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ ) أي: عقوبة وعذابا على إلحادهم في أسمائه، وحقيقة  الإلحاد الميل بها عما  جعلت له، إما بأن يسمى بها من لا يستحقها، كتسمية  المشركين بها لآلهتهم،  وإما بنفي معانيها وتحريفها، وأن يجعل لها معنى ما  أراده اللّه ولا رسوله،  وإما أن يشبه بها غيرها، فالواجب أن يحذر الإلحاد  فيها، ويحذر الملحدون  فيها، وقد ثبت في الصحيح عن النبي صلى الله عليه صلى  الله عليه وسلم ( أن  للّه تسعة وتسعين اسما، من أحصاها دخل الجنة )
*
*    وَمِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا أُمَّةٌ يَهْدُونَ بِالْحَقِّ وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ  (181)   .
*
*أي: ومن  جملة من خلقنا أمة فاضلة كاملة في نفسها، مكملة لغيرها، يهدون  أنفسهم  وغيرهم بالحق، فيعلمون الحق ويعملون به، ويعلِّمونه، ويدعون إليه  وإلى  العمل به.*
* (   وَبِهِ يَعْدِلُونَ ) بين الناس في أحكامهم إذا حكموا في الأموال والدماء  والحقوق والمقالات،  وغير ذلك، وهؤلاء هم أئمة الهدى، ومصابيح الدجى، وهم  الذين أنعم اللّه  عليهم بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، والتواصي بالحق والتواصي  بالصبر، وهم  الصديقون الذين مرتبتهم تلي مرتبة الرسالة، وهم في أنفسهم  مراتب متفاوتة كل  بحسب حاله وعلو منزلته، فسبحان من يختص برحمته من يشاء،  واللّه ذو الفضل  العظيم.*
*   وَالَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  (182)   وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ  (183)   أَوَلَمْ يَتَفَكَّرُوا مَا بِصَاحِبِهِمْ مِنْ جِنَّةٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ  (184)    أَوَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ وَمَا خَلَقَ   اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ وَأَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ  أَجَلُهُمْ  فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ  (185)   مَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلا هَادِيَ لَهُ وَيَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ  (186)   .
*
*أي:  والذين كذبوا بآيات اللّه الدالة على صحة ما جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، من الهدى فردوها ولم يقبلوها. (  سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُمْ مِنْ حَيْثُ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ ) بأن يدر لهم الأرزاق.* 
* (   وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ ) أي: أُمْهِلُهُم حتى يظنوا أنهم لا يؤخذون ولا يعاقبون،  فيزدادون كفرا  وطغيانا، وشرا إلى شرهم، وبذلك تزيد عقوبتهم، ويتضاعف  عذابهم، فيضرون  أنفسهم من حيث لا يشعرون، ولهذا قال: (  إِنَّ كَيْدِي  مَتِينٌ ) أي: قوي بليغ.*
* (   أَوَلَمْ يَتَفَكَّرُوا مَا بِصَاحِبِهِمْ ) محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم (   مِنْ جِنَّةٍ ) أي: أَوَ لَمْ يُعْمِلُوا أفكارهم، وينظروا: هل في صاحبهم  الذي يعرفونه  ولا يخفى عليهم من حاله شيء، هل هو مجنون؟ فلينظروا في  أخلاقه وهديه، ودله  وصفاته، وينظروا في ما دعا إليه، فلا يجدون فيه من  الصفات إلا أكملها، ولا  من الأخلاق إلا أتمها، ولا من العقل والرأي إلا ما  فاق به العالمين، ولا  يدعو إلا لكل خير، ولا ينهى إلا عن كل شر.*
*أفبهذا يا أولي الألباب من جنة؟ أم هو الإمام العظيم والناصح المبين، والماجد الكريم، والرءوف الرحيم؟* 
*ولهذا قال: (  إِنْ هُوَ إِلا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ ) أي: يدعو الخلق إلى ما ينجيهم من العذاب، ويحصل لهم الثواب.*
* (   أَوَلَمْ يَنْظُرُوا فِي مَلَكُوتِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) فإنهم إذا  نظروا إليها، وجدوها أدلة دالة على توحيد ربها، وعلى ما له من صفات الكمال.*
* (  و )  كذلك لينظروا إلى جميع (  مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ) فإن جميع أجزاء  العالم، يدل أعظم دلالة على اللّه وقدرته وحكمته وسعة  رحمته، وإحسانه،  ونفوذ مشيئته، وغير ذلك من صفاته العظيمة، الدالة على  تفرده بالخلق  والتدبير، الموجبة لأن يكون هو المعبود المحمود، المسبح  الموحد المحبوب.*
*وقوله: (   وَأَنْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ قَدِ اقْتَرَبَ أَجَلُهُمْ ) أي: لينظروا في  خصوص حالهم، وينظروا لأنفسهم قبل أن يقترب أجلهم، ويفجأهم  الموت وهم في  غفلة معرضون، فلا يتمكنون حينئذ، من استدراك الفارط.*
* (   فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) أي: إذا لم يؤمنوا بهذا الكتاب  الجليل، فبأي حديث يؤمنون به؟" أبكتب  الكذب والضلال؟ أم بحديث كل مفتر  دجال؟ ولكن الضال لا حيلة فيه، ولا سبيل  إلى هدايته.*
*ولهذا قال تعالى (  مَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَلا هَادِيَ لَهُ وَيَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ ) أي: متحيرين  يترددون، لا يخرجون منه ولا يهتدون إلى حق.
*
*  < 1-311 > * 
*     يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا   عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي لا يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلا هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ   فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ لا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلا بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ   كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ   وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  (187)   . 
*
*يقول  تعالى لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: (  يَسْأَلُونَكَ ) أي: المكذبون  لك، المتعنتون (  عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا ) أي: متى وقتها  الذي تجيء به، ومتى تحل بالخلق؟*
* (  قُلْ  إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي ) أي: إنه تعالى مختص بعلمها، (  لا  يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَا إِلا هُوَ ) أي: لا يظهرها لوقتها الذي قدر أن  تقوم فيه إلا هو.*
* (  ثَقُلَتْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) أي: خفي علمها على أهل السماوات والأرض، واشتد أمرها أيضا عليهم، فهم من الساعة مشفقون.*
* (  لا تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلا بَغْتَةً ) أي: فجأة من حيث لا تشعرون، لم يستعدوا لها، ولم يتهيأوا لقيامها.*
* (   يَسْأَلُونَكَ كَأَنَّكَ حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا ) أي: هم حريصون على سؤالك عن  الساعة، كأنك مستحف عن السؤال عنها، ولم  يعلموا أنك - لكمال علمك بربك،  وما ينفع السؤال عنه - غير مبال بالسؤال  عنها، ولا حريص على ذلك، فلم لا  يقتدون بك، ويكفون عن الاستحفاء عن هذا  السؤال الخالي من المصلحة المتعذر  علمه، فإنه لا يعلمها نبي مرسل، ولا ملك  مقرب.*
*وهي من الأمور التي أخفاها الله عن الخلق، لكمال حكمته وسعة علمه.*
* (  قُلْ  إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا   يَعْلَمُونَ ) فلذلك حرصوا على ما لا ينبغي الحرص عليه، وخصوصا مثل حال  هؤلاء الذين  يتركون السؤال عن الأهم، ويدعون ما يجب عليهم من العلم، ثم  يذهبون إلى ما  لا سبيل لأحد أن يدركه، ولا هم مطالبون بعلمه.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (175)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(188) الى الأية(195)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**    قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلا ضَرًّا إِلا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ   وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا   مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ إِنْ أَنَا إِلا نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ لِقَوْمٍ   يُؤْمِنُونَ  (188)   .

**  (  قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي نَفْعًا وَلا ضَرًّا ) فإني فقير مدبر، لا  يأتيني خير إلا من اللّه، ولا يدفع عني الشر إلا هو، وليس لي من العلم إلا  ما علمني اللّه تعالى.*
* (   وَلَوْ كُنْتُ أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ لاسْتَكْثَرْتُ مِنَ الْخَيْرِ وَمَا   مَسَّنِيَ السُّوءُ ) أي: لفعلت الأسباب التي أعلم أنها تنتج لي المصالح  والمنافع، ولحذرت من  كل ما يفضي إلى سوء ومكروه، لعلمي بالأشياء قبل  كونها، وعلمي بما تفضي  إليه.*
*ولكني -  لعدم علمي - قد ينالني ما ينالني من السوء، وقد يفوتني ما  يفوتني من مصالح  الدنيا ومنافعها، فهذا أدل دليل على أني لا علم لي بالغيب.*
* (  إِنْ أَنَا إِلا نَذِيرٌ ) أنذر العقوبات الدينية والدنيوية والأخروية، وأبين الأعمال المفضية إلى ذلك، وأحذر منها.*
* (   وَبَشِيرٌ ) بالثواب العاجل والآجل، ببيان الأعمال الموصلة إليه والترغيب  فيها، ولكن  ليس كل أحد يقبل هذه البشارة والنذارة، وإنما ينتفع بذلك  ويقبله المؤمنون،  وهذه الآيات الكريمات، مبينة جهل من يقصد النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم ويدعوه  لحصول نفع أو دفع ضر.*
*فإنه ليس  بيده شيء من الأمر، ولا ينفع من لم ينفعه اللّه، ولا يدفع الضر  عمن لم  يدفعه اللّه عنه، ولا له من العلم إلا ما علمه اللّه تعالى، وإنما  ينفع من  قبل ما أرسل به من البشارة والنذارة، وعمل بذلك، فهذا نفعه صلى  الله عليه  وسلم، الذي فاق نفع الآباء والأمهات، والأخلاء والإخوان بما حث  العباد  على كل خير، وحذرهم عن كل شر، وبينه لهم غاية البيان والإيضاح.*
*    هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا   زَوْجَهَا لِيَسْكُنَ إِلَيْهَا فَلَمَّا تَغَشَّاهَا حَمَلَتْ حَمْلا   خَفِيفًا فَمَرَّتْ بِهِ فَلَمَّا أَثْقَلَتْ دَعَوَا اللَّهَ رَبَّهُمَا   لَئِنْ آتَيْتَنَا صَالِحًا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ  (189)  فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحًا جَعَلا لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ  (190)  أَيُشْرِكُونَ مَا لا يَخْلُقُ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ  (191)  وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ لَهُمْ نَصْرًا وَلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ  (192)  وَإِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى لا يَتَّبِعُوكُمْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَدَعَوْتُمُوهُ  مْ أَمْ أَنْتُمْ صَامِتُونَ  (193)   .
*
*أي: (   هُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ ) أيها الرجال والنساء، المنتشرون في الأرض على  كثرتكم وتفرقكم. (  مِنْ نَفْسٍ وَاحِدَةٍ ) وهو آدم أبو البشر صلى الله  عليه وسلم.*
* (   وَجَعَلَ مِنْهَا زَوْجَهَا ) أي: خلق من آدم زوجته حواء لأجل أن يسكن  إليها لأنها إذا كانت منه حصل  بينهما من المناسبة والموافقة ما يقتضي سكون  أحدهما إلى الآخر، فانقاد كل  منهما إلى صاحبه بزمام الشهوة.*
* (  فَلَمَّا تَغَشَّاهَا ) أي: تجللها مجامعا لها قدَّر الباري أن يوجد من تلك الشهوة وذلك الجماع النسل، [وحينئذ]  حَمَلَتْ حَمْلا خَفِيفًا، وذلك في ابتداء الحمل، لا تحس به الأنثى، ولا يثقلها.*
* (   فَلَمَّا ) استمرت به و (  أَثْقَلَتْ ) به حين كبر في بطنها، فحينئذ صار  في قلوبهما الشفقة على الولد، وعلى خروجه حيا، صحيحا، سالما لا آفة فيه  [كذلك]   فدعوا (  اللَّهَ رَبَّهُمَا لَئِنْ آتَيْتَنَا ) ولدا (  صَالِحًا ) أي:  صالح  < 1-312 >  الخلقة تامها، لا نقص فيه (  لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الشَّاكِرِينَ ) .*
* (   فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمَا صَالِحًا ) على وفق ما طلبا، وتمت عليهما النعمة فيه (   جَعَلا لَهُ شُرَكَاءَ فِيمَا آتَاهُمَا ) أي: جعلا للّه شركاء في ذلك  الولد الذي انفرد اللّه بإيجاده والنعمة به،  وأقرَّ به أعين والديه،  فَعَبَّدَاه لغير اللّه. إما أن يسمياه بعبد غير  اللّه كـ "عبد الحارث" و  "عبد العزيز"  و "عبد الكعبة" ونحو ذلك، أو يشركا باللّه في العبادة، بعدما منَّ اللّه عليهما بما منَّ من النعم التي لا يحصيها أحد من العباد.*
*وهذا  انتقال من النوع إلى الجنس، فإن أول الكلام في آدم وحواء، ثم انتقل  إلى  الكلام في الجنس، ولا شك أن هذا موجود في الذرية كثيرا، فلذلك قررهم  اللّه  على بطلان الشرك، وأنهم في ذلك ظالمون أشد الظلم، سواء كان الشرك في   الأقوال، أم في الأفعال، فإن الخالق لهم من نفس واحدة، الذي خلق منها زوجها   وجعل لهم من أنفسهم أزواجا، ثم جعل بينهم من المودة والرحمة ما يسكن  بعضهم  إلى بعض، ويألفه ويلتذ به، ثم هداهم إلى ما به تحصل الشهوة واللذة   والأولاد والنسل.*
*ثم أوجد  الذرية في بطون الأمهات، وقتا موقوتا، تتشوف إليه نفوسهم،  ويدعون اللّه أن  يخرجه سويا صحيحا، فأتم اللّه عليهم النعمة وأنالهم  مطلوبهم.*
*أفلا يستحق أن يعبدوه، ولا يشركوا به في عبادته أحدا، ويخلصوا له الدين.*
*ولكن الأمر جاء على العكس، فأشركوا باللّه من لا (  يَخْلُقُ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ ) .*
* (  وَلا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ لَهُمْ ) أي: لعابديها (  نَصْرًا وَلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ ) .*
*فإذا  كانت لا تخلق شيئا، ولا مثقال ذرة، بل هي مخلوقة، ولا تستطيع أن  تدفع  المكروه عن من يعبدها، بل ولا عن أنفسها، فكيف تتخذ مع اللّه آلهة؟ إن  هذا  إلا أظلم الظلم، وأسفه السفه.* 
*وإن  تدعوا، أيها المشركون هذه الأصنام، التي عبدتم من دون اللّه (  إِلَى  الْهُدَى لا يَتَّبِعُوكُمْ سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ أَدَعَوْتُمُوهُ  مْ أَمْ  أَنْتُمْ صَامِتُونَ ) .*
*فصار  الإنسان أحسن حالة منها، لأنها لا تسمع، ولا تبصر، ولا تهدِي ولا  تُهدى،  وكل هذا إذا تصوره اللبيب العاقل تصورا مجردا، جزم ببطلان إلهيتها،  وسفاهة  من عبدها.*
*     إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ   فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ  (194)    أَلَهُمْ أَرْجُلٌ يَمْشُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ أَيْدٍ يَبْطِشُونَ بِهَا   أَمْ لَهُمْ أَعْيُنٌ يُبْصِرُونَ بِهَا أَمْ لَهُمْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ   بِهَا قُلِ ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلا تُنْظِرُونِ  (195)   . 
*
*وهذا من  نوع التحدي للمشركين العابدين للأوثان، يقول تعالى: (  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ عِبَادٌ أَمْثَالُكُمْ ) أي: لا فرق بينكم  وبينهم، فكلكم عبيد للّه مملوكون، فإن كنتم كما تزعمون  صادقين في أنها  تستحق من العبادة شيئا (  فَادْعُوهُمْ فَلْيَسْتَجِيبُ  وا لَكُمْ ) فإن  استجابوا لكم وحصلوا مطلوبكم، وإلا تبين أنكم كاذبون في هذه الدعوى،   مفترون على اللّه أعظم الفرية، وهذا لا يحتاج إلى التبيين فيه، فإنكم إذا   نظرتم إليها وجدتم صورتها دالة على أنه ليس لديها من النفع شيء،فليس لها   أرجل تمشي بها، ولا أيد تبطش بها، ولا أعين تبصر بها، ولا آذان تسمع بها،   فهي عادمة لجميع الآلات والقوى الموجودة في الإنسان.
*
*فإذا كانت لا تجيبكم إذا دعوتموها، وهي عباد أمثالكم، بل أنتم أكمل منها وأقوى على كثير من الأشياء، فلأي شيء عبدتموها.*
* (  قُلِ  ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ كِيدُونِ فَلا تُنْظِرُونِ ) أي: اجتمعوا  أنتم وشركاؤكم على إيقاع السوء والمكروه بي، من غير إمهال ولا إنظار  فإنكم غير بالغين لشيء من المكروه بي. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (176)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاعراف
من الأية(196) الى الأية(206)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأعراف
وهي مكية 

**   إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ الَّذِي نَزَّلَ الْكِتَابَ وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ     (196)   . 
*
* ( إِنَّ وَلِيِّيَ اللَّهُ ) الذي يتولاني فيجلب لي المنافع ويدفع عني المضار. 
*
* ( الَّذِي نزلَ الْكِتَابَ ) الذي فيه الهدى والشفاء والنور، وهو من توليته وتربيته لعباده الخاصة الدينية.* 
* ( وَهُوَ يَتَوَلَّى الصَّالِحِينَ ) الذين صلحت نياتهم وأعمالهم وأقوالهم، كما قال تعالى:       اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ       فالمؤمنون الصالحون - لما تولوا ربهم بالإيمان والتقوى، ولم يتولوا غيره  ممن لا ينفع ولا يضر - تولاهم اللّه ولطف بهم وأعانهم على ما فيه الخير  والمصلحة لهم، في دينهم ودنياهم، ودفع عنهم بإيمانهم كل مكروه، كما قال  تعالى: (     إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدَافِعُ عَنِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا     )  .* 
*   < 1-313 >  * 
*   وَالَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ لا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَكُمْ وَلا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَنْصُرُونَ     (197)    وَإِنْ تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى لا يَسْمَعُوا وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَهُمْ لا يُبْصِرُونَ     (198)   . 
*
*وهذا أيضا في بيان عدم استحقاق هذه الأصنام التي يعبدونها من دون اللّه  لشيء من العبادة، لأنها ليس لها استطاعة ولا اقتدار في نصر أنفسهم، ولا في  نصر عابديها، وليس لها قوة العقل والاستجابة.* 
*فلو دعوتها إلى الهدى لم تهتد، وهي صور لا حياة فيها، فتراهم ينظرون  إليك، وهم لا يبصرون حقيقة، لأنهم صوروها على صور الحيوانات من الآدميين أو  غيرهم، وجعلوا لها أبصارا وأعضاء، فإذا رأيتها قلت: هذه حية، فإذا تأملتها  عرفت أنها جمادات لا حراك بها، ولا حياة، فبأي رأي اتخذها المشركون آلهة  مع اللّه؟ ولأي مصلحة أو نفع عكفوا عندها وتقربوا لها بأنواع العبادات؟* 
*فإذا عرف هذا، عرف أن المشركين وآلهتهم التي عبدوها، لو اجتمعوا،  وأرادوا أن يكيدوا من تولاه فاطر الأرض والسماوات، متولي أحوال عباده  الصالحين، لم يقدروا على كيده بمثقال ذرة من الشر، لكمال عجزهم وعجزها،  وكمال قوة اللّه واقتداره، وقوة من احتمى بجلاله وتوكل عليه.* 
*وقيل: إن معنى قوله ( وَتَرَاهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَهُمْ لا  يُبْصِرُونَ ) أن الضمير يعود إلى المشركين المكذبين لرسول اللّه صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فتحسبهم ينظرون إليك يا رسول اللّه نظر اعتبار يتبين به الصادق  من الكاذب، ولكنهم لا يبصرون حقيقتك وما يتوسمه المتوسمون فيك من الجمال  والكمال والصدق.* 
*     خُذِ الْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ الْجَاهِلِينَ     (199)   . 
*
*هذه الآية جامعة لحسن الخلق مع الناس، وما ينبغي في معاملتهم، فالذي  ينبغي أن يعامل به الناس، أن يأخذ العفو، أي: ما سمحت به أنفسهم، وما سهل  عليهم من الأعمال والأخلاق، فلا يكلفهم ما لا تسمح به طبائعهم، بل يشكر من  كل أحد ما قابله به، من قول وفعل جميل أو ما هو دون ذلك، ويتجاوز عن  تقصيرهم ويغض طرفه عن نقصهم، ولا يتكبر على الصغير لصغره، ولا ناقص العقل  لنقصه، ولا الفقير لفقره، بل يعامل الجميع باللطف والمقابلة بما تقتضيه  الحال وتنشرح له صدورهم.* 
* ( وَأْمُرْ بِالْعُرْفِ ) أي: بكل قول حسن وفعل جميل، وخلق كامل  للقريب والبعيد، فاجعل ما يأتي إلى الناس منك، إما تعليم علم، أو حث على  خير، من صلة رحم، أو بِرِّ والدين، أو إصلاح بين الناس، أو نصيحة نافعة، أو  رأي مصيب، أو معاونة على بر وتقوى، أو زجر عن قبيح، أو إرشاد إلى تحصيل  مصلحة دينية أو دنيوية، ولما كان لا بد من أذية الجاهل، أمر اللّه تعالى أن  يقابل الجاهل بالإعراض عنه وعدم مقابلته بجهله، فمن آذاك بقوله أو فعله لا  تؤذه، ومن حرمك لا تحرمه، ومن قطعك فَصِلْهُ، ومن ظلمك فاعدل فيه.* 
*وأما ما ينبغي أن يعامل به العبد شياطين الإنس والجن، فقال تعالى:* 
*     وَإِمَّا يَنْزَغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نَزْغٌ فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ     (200)    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا إِذَا مَسَّهُمْ طَائِفٌ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ تَذَكَّرُوا فَإِذَا هُمْ مُبْصِرُونَ     (201)    وَإِخْوَانُهُمْ يَمُدُّونَهُمْ فِي الْغَيِّ ثُمَّ لا يُقْصِرُونَ     (202)   . 
*
*أي: أي وقت، وفي أي حال ( يَنزغَنَّكَ مِنَ الشَّيْطَانِ نزغٌ ) أي:  تحس منه بوسوسة، وتثبيط عن الخير، أو حث على الشر، وإيعاز إليه. (  فَاسْتَعِذْ بِاللَّهِ ) أي: التجئ واعتصم باللّه، واحتم بحماه فإنه (  سَمِيعٌ ) لما تقول. ( عَلِيمٌ ) بنيتك وضعفك، وقوة التجائك له، فسيحميك من  فتنته، ويقيك من وسوسته، كما قال تعالى:       قُلْ أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ       إلى آخر السورة.* 
*ولما كان العبد لا بد أن يغفل وينال منه الشيطان، الذي لا يزال مرابطا  ينتظر غرته وغفلته، ذكر تعالى علامة المتقين من الغاوين، وأن المتقي إذا  أحس بذنب، ومسه طائف من الشيطان، فأذنب بفعل محرم أو ترك واجب - تذكر من أي  باب أُتِيَ، ومن أي مدخل دخل الشيطان عليه، وتذكر ما أوجب اللّه عليه، وما  عليه من لوازم الإيمان، فأبصر واستغفر اللّه تعالى، واستدرك ما فرط منه  بالتوبة النصوح والحسنات الكثيرة، فرد شيطانه خاسئا حسيرا، قد أفسد عليه كل  ما أدركه منه.* 
*وأما إخوان الشياطين وأولياؤهم، فإنهم إذا وقعوا في الذنوب، لا يزالون  يمدونهم في الغي ذنبا بعد ذنب، ولا يقصرون عن ذلك، فالشياطين لا تقصر عنهم  بالإغواء، لأنها طمعت فيهم، حين رأتهم سلسي القياد لها، وهم لا يقصرون عن  فعل الشر.* 
*    وَإِذَا لَمْ تَأْتِهِمْ بِآيَةٍ قَالُوا لَوْلا اجْتَبَيْتَهَا قُلْ  إِنَّمَا أَتَّبِعُ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ مِنْ رَبِّي هَذَا بَصَائِرُ مِنْ  رَبِّكُمْ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ     (203)   . 
*
*أي لا يزال هؤلاء المكذبون لك في تعنت وعناد،   < 1-314 >   ولو جاءتهم الآيات الدالة على الهدى والرشاد، فإذا جئتهم بشيء من الآيات الدالة على صدقك لم ينقادوا.* 
* ( وَإِذَا لَمْ تَأْتِهِمْ بِآيَةٍ ) من آيات الاقتراح التي يعينونها (  قَالُوا لَوْلا اجْتَبَيْتَهَا ) أي: هلا اخترت الآية، فصارت الآية  الفلانية، أو المعجزة الفلانية كأنك أنت المنزل للآيات، المدبر لجميع  المخلوقات، ولم يعلموا أنه ليس لك من الأمر شيء، أو أن المعنى: لولا  اخترعتها من نفسك.* 
* ( قُلْ إِنَّمَا أَتَّبِعُ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ مِنْ رَبِّي ) فأنا عبد  متبع مدبَّر، واللّه تعالى هو الذي ينزل الآيات ويرسلها على حسب ما اقتضاه  حمده، وطلبتْه حكمته البالغة، فإن أردتم آية لا تضمحل على تعاقب الأوقات،  وحجة لا تبطل في جميع الآنات، فـ ( هَذَا ) القرآن العظيم، والذكر الحكيم (  بَصَائِرُ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) يستبصر به في جميع المطالب الإلهية والمقاصد  الإنسانية، وهو الدليل والمدلول فمن تفكر فيه وتدبره، علم أنه تنزيل من  حكيم حميد لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، وبه قامت الحجة على كل  من بلغه، ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون، وإلا فمن آمن، فهو ( هُدًى ) له من  الضلال ( وَرَحْمَةٌ ) له من الشقاء، فالمؤمن مهتد بالقرآن، متبع له، سعيد  في دنياه وأخراه.* 
*وأما من لم يؤمن به، فإنه ضال شقي، في الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*     وَإِذَا قُرِئَ الْقُرْآنُ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ وَأَنْصِتُوا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ     (204)   . 
*
*هذا الأمر عام في كل من سمع كتاب اللّه يتلى، فإنه مأمور بالاستماع له  والإنصات، والفرق بين الاستماع والإنصات، أن الإنصات في الظاهر بترك التحدث  أو الاشتغال بما يشغل عن استماعه.* 
*وأما الاستماع له، فهو أن يلقي سمعه، ويحضر قلبه ويتدبر ما يستمع، فإن  من لازم على هذين الأمرين حين يتلى كتاب اللّه، فإنه ينال خيرا كثيرا وعلما  غزيرا، وإيمانا مستمرا متجددا، وهدى متزايدا، وبصيرة في دينه، ولهذا رتب  اللّه حصول الرحمة عليهما، فدل ذلك على أن من تُلِيَ عليه الكتاب، فلم  يستمع له وينصت، أنه محروم الحظ من الرحمة، قد فاته خير كثير.* 
*ومن أوكد ما يؤمر به مستمع القرآن، أن يستمع له وينصت في الصلاة  الجهرية إذا قرأ إمامه، فإنه مأمور بالإنصات، حتى إن أكثر العلماء يقولون:  إن اشتغاله بالإنصات، أولى من قراءته الفاتحة، وغيرها.* 
*     وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ فِي نَفْسِكَ تَضَرُّعًا وَخِيفَةً وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ  مِنَ الْقَوْلِ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالآصَالِ وَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ     (205)    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُونَ     (206)   . 
*
*الذكر للّه تعالى يكون بالقلب، ويكون باللسان، ويكون بهما، وهو أكمل  أنواع الذكر وأحواله، فأمر اللّه عبده ورسوله محمدا أصلا وغيره تبعا، بذكر  ربه في نفسه، أي: مخلصا خاليا.* 
* ( تَضَرُّعًا ) أي: متضرعا بلسانك، مكررا لأنواع الذكر، ( وَخِيفَةً )  في قلبك بأن تكون خائفا من اللّه، وَجِلَ القلب منه، خوفا أن يكون عملك  غير مقبول، وعلامة الخوف أن يسعى ويجتهد في تكميل العمل وإصلاحه، والنصح  به.* 
* ( وَدُونَ الْجَهْرِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ ) أي: كن متوسطا، لا تجهر بصلاتك،  ولا تخافت بها، وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا. ( بِالْغُدُوِّ ) أول النهار (  وَالآصَالِ ) آخره، وهذان الوقتان لذكر الله فيهما مزية وفضيلة على غيرهما. * 
* ( وَلا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ ) الذين نسوا اللّه فأنساهم أنفسهم،  فإنهم حرموا خير الدنيا والآخرة، وأعرضوا عمن كل السعادة والفوز في ذكره  وعبوديته، وأقبلوا على من كل الشقاوة والخيبة في الاشتغال به، وهذه من  الآداب التي ينبغي للعبد أن يراعيها حق رعايتها، وهي الإكثار من ذكر اللّه  آناء الليل والنهار، خصوصا طَرَفَيِ النهار، مخلصا خاشعا متضرعا، متذللا  ساكنا، وتواطئا عليه قلبه ولسانه، بأدب ووقار، وإقبال على الدعاء والذكر،  وإحضار له بقلبه وعدم غفلة، فإن اللّه لا يستجيب دعاء من قلب غافل لاه.* 
*ثم ذكر تعالى أن له عبادا مستديمين لعبادته، ملازمين لخدمته وهم  الملائكة، فلتعلموا أن اللّه لا يريد أن يتكثر بعبادتكم من قلة، ولا ليتعزز  بها من ذلة، وإنما يريد نفع أنفسكم، وأن تربحوا عليه أضعاف أضعاف ما  عملتم، فقال: ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ  عِبَادَتِهِ وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ وَلَهُ يَسْجُدُونَ )* 
* ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ ) من الملائكة المقربين، وحملة العرش والكروبيين.* 
* ( لا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ ) بل يذعنون لها وينقادون لأوامر ربهم ( وَيُسَبِّحُونَه  ُ ) الليل والنهار لا يفترون.* 
* ( وَلَهُ ) وحده لا شريك له ( يَسْجُدُونَ ) فليقتد العباد بهؤلاء الملائكة الكرام، وليداوموا [على] عبادة الملك العلام.* 
*تم تفسير سورة الأعراف* 
*وللّه الحمد والشكر والثناء. وصلى اللّه على محمد وآله وصحبه وسلم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (177)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(1) الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مدنية
*

* بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ   يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأَنْفَالِ قُلِ الأَنْفَالُ لِلَّهِ وَالرَّسُولِ  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَصْلِحُوا ذَاتَ بَيْنِكُمْ وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ  (1)   إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ  قُلُوبُهُمْ وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا  وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ  (2)  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ  (3)  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ  (4)   .
*
*الأنفال هي الغنائم التي ينفلها اللّه لهذه الأمة من أموال الكفار،  وكانت هذه الآيات في هذه السورة قد نزلت في قصة (  بدر ) أول غنيمة كبيرة غنمها المسلمون من المشركين، .فحصل بين بعض المسلمين  فيها نزاع، فسألوا رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم عنها، فأنزل اللّه (  يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الأنْفَال ) كيف تقسم وعلى من تقسم؟*
* (  قُلْ ) لهم: الأنفال لله ورسوله يضعانها حيث شاءا، فلا اعتراض لكم على حكم اللّه  ورسوله،. بل عليكم إذا حكم اللّه ورسوله أن ترضوا بحكمهما، وتسلموا الأمر  لهما،. وذلك داخل في قوله (  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ ) بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه..*
* (  وَأَصْلِحُوا ذَاتَ بَيْنِكُمْ ) أي: أصلحوا ما بينكم من التشاحن والتقاطع والتدابر، بالتوادد والتحاب  والتواصل..فبذلك تجتمع كلمتكم، ويزول ما يحصل - بسبب التقاطع -من التخاصم،  والتشاجر والتنازع.*
*ويدخل في إصلاح ذات البين تحسين الخلق لهم، والعفو عن المسيئين منهم  فإنه بذلك يزول كثير مما يكون في القلوب من البغضاء والتدابر،.والأم    الجامع لذلك كله قوله: (  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ ) فإن الإيمان يدعو إلى طاعة اللّه ورسوله،.كما أن من لم يطع اللّه ورسوله  فليس بمؤمن.*
* ومن نقصت طاعته للّه ورسوله، فذلك لنقص إيمانه،ولما كان الإيمان قسمين:  إيمانا كاملا يترتب عليه المدح والثناء، والفوز التام، وإيمانا دون ذلك ذكر  الإيمان الكامل فقال: (  إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ) الألف واللام للاستغراق لشرائع الإيمان.*
* (  الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ ) أي: خافت ورهبت، فأوجبت لهم خشية اللّه تعالى الانكفاف عن المحارم، فإن خوف اللّه تعالى أكبر علاماته أن يحجز صاحبه عن الذنوب.*
* (  وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا ) ووجه ذلك أنهم يلقون له السمع ويحضرون قلوبهم لتدبره فعند ذلك يزيد  إيمانهم،.لأن التدبر من أعمال القلوب، ولأنه لا بد أن يبين لهم معنى كانوا  يجهلونه، أو يتذكرون ما كانوا نسوه،أو يحدث في قلوبهم رغبة في الخير،  واشتياقا إلى كرامة ربهم،أو وجلا من العقوبات، وازدجارا عن المعاصي، وكل  هذا مما يزداد به الإيمان.*
* (  وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ ) وحده لا شريك له (  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ ) أي: يعتمدون في قلوبهم على ربهم في جلب مصالحهم ودفع مضارهم الدينية والدنيوية، ويثقون بأن اللّه تعالى سيفعل ذلك.*
*والتوكل هو الحامل للأعمال كلها، فلا توجد ولا تكمل إلا به.*
* (  الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلاةَ ) من فرائض ونوافل، بأعمالها الظاهرة والباطنة، كحضور القلب فيها، الذي هو روح الصلاة ولبها. (  وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ ) النفقات الواجبة، كالزكوات، والكفارات، والنفقة على الزوجات والأقارب، وما ملكت أيمانهم،.والمست  بة كالصدقة في جميع طرق الخير.*
* (  أُولَئِكَ ) الذين اتصفوا بتلك الصفات (  هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا ) لأنهم جمعوا بين الإسلام والإيمان، بين الأعمال الباطنة والأعمال  الظاهرة، بين العلم والعمل، بين أداء حقوق اللّه وحقوق عباده. وقدم تعالى  أعمال القلوب، لأنها أصل لأعمال الجوارح وأفضل منها،.وفيها دليل على أن  الإيمان، يزيد وينقص، فيزيد بفعل الطاعة وينقص بضدها.*
*وأنه ينبغي للعبد أن يتعاهد إيمانه وينميه،.وأن أولى ما يحصل به ذلك  تدبر كتاب اللّه تعالى والتأمل لمعانيه.ثم ذكر ثواب المؤمنين حقا فقال: (  لَهُمْ دَرَجَاتٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ) أي: عالية بحسب علو أعمالهم. (  وَمَغْفِرَةٌ ) لذنوبهم (  وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ ) وهو ما أعد اللّه لهم في دار كرامته، مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا  خطر على قلب بشر.*
*ودل هذا على أن من يصل إلى درجتهم في الإيمان - وإن دخل الجنة - فلن ينال ما نالوا من كرامة اللّه التامة.*
*  كَمَا أَخْرَجَكَ رَبُّكَ مِنْ بَيْتِكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَإِنَّ فَرِيقًا مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ لَكَارِهُونَ  (5)  يُجَادِلُونَكَ فِي الْحَقِّ بَعْدَمَا تَبَيَّنَ كَأَنَّمَا يُسَاقُونَ إِلَى الْمَوْتِ وَهُمْ يَنْظُرُونَ  (6)   وَإِذْ يَعِدُكُمُ اللَّهُ إِحْدَى الطَّائِفَتَيْن  ِ أَنَّهَا لَكُمْ  وَتَوَدُّونَ أَنَّ غَيْرَ ذَاتِ الشَّوْكَةِ تَكُونُ لَكُمْ وَيُرِيدُ  اللَّهُ أَنْ يُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَيَقْطَعَ دَابِرَ  الْكَافِرِينَ  (7)  لِيُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ وَيُبْطِلَ الْبَاطِلَ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ  (8)   .
*
*قدم تعالى - أمام هذه الغزوة الكبرى المباركة - الصفات التي على المؤمنين أن يقوموا بها، لأن من قام  < 1-316 >   بها استقامت أحواله وصلحت أعماله، التي من أكبرها الجهاد في سبيله. فكما  أن إيمانهم هو الإيمان الحقيقي، وجزاءهم هو الحق الذي وعدهم اللّه به، كذلك  أخرج اللّه رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم من بيته إلى لقاء المشركين في (  بدر ) بالحق الذي يحبه اللّه تعالى، وقد قدره وقضاه.*
*وإن كان المؤمنون لم يخطر ببالهم في ذلك الخروج أنه يكون بينهم وبين عدوهم قتال.*
*فحين تبين لهم أن ذلك واقع، جعل فريق من المؤمنين يجادلون النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم في ذلك، ويكرهون لقاء عدوهم، كأنما يساقون إلى الموت وهم  ينظرون.*
*والحال أن هذا لا ينبغي منهم، خصوصا بعد ما تبين لهم أن خروجهم بالحق، ومما أمر اللّه به ورضيه،. فبهذه الحال ليس للجدال محل [فيها]  لأن الجدال محله وفائدته عند اشتباه الحق والتباس الأمر،. فأما إذا وضح وبان، فليس إلا الانقياد والإذعان.*
*هذا وكثير من المؤمنين لم يجر منهم من هذه المجادلة شيء، ولا كرهوا لقاء  عدوهم،.وكذلك الذين عاتبهم اللّه، انقادوا للجهاد أشد الانقياد، وثبتهم  اللّه، وقيض لهم من الأسباب ما تطمئن به قلوبهم كما سيأتي ذكر بعضها.*
*وكان أصل خروجهم يتعرضون لعير خرجت مع أبي سفيان بن حرب لقريش إلى  الشام، قافلة كبيرة،.فلما سمعوا برجوعها من الشام، ندب النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم الناس،.فخرج معه ثلاثمائة، وبضعة عشر رجلا معهم سبعون بعيرا، يعتقبون  عليها، ويحملون عليها متاعهم،.فسمعت بخبرهم قريش، فخرجوا لمنع عيرهم، في  عَدَدٍ كثير وعُدَّةٍ وافرة من السلاح والخيل والرجال، يبلغ عددهم قريبا من  الألف.*
*فوعد اللّه المؤمنين إحدى الطائفتين، إما أن يظفروا بالعير، أو  بالنفير،.فأحبوا العير لقلة ذات يد المسلمين، ولأنها غير ذات شوكة،.ولكن  اللّه تعالى أحب لهم وأراد أمرا أعلى مما أحبوا.*
*أراد أن يظفروا بالنفير الذي خرج فيه كبراء المشركين وصناديدهم،. (  وَيُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ ) فينصر أهله (  وَيَقْطَعَ دَابِرَ الْكَافِرِينَ ) أي: يستأصل أهل الباطل، ويُرِيَ عباده من نصره للحق أمرا لم يكن يخطر ببالهم.*
* (  لِيُحِقَّ الْحَقَّ ) بما يظهر من الشواهد والبراهين على صحته وصدقه،. (  وَيُبْطِلَ الْبَاطِلَ ) بما يقيم من الأدلة والشواهد على بطلانه (  وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ ) فلا يبالي اللّه بهم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
الحلقة (178)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(9) الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**  إِذْ تَسْتَغِيثُونَ رَبَّكُمْ فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ أَنِّي مُمِدُّكُمْ بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ  (9)   وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ إِلا بُشْرَى وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ  وَمَا النَّصْرُ إِلا مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  (10)   إِذْ يُغَشِّيكُمُ النُّعَاسَ أَمَنَةً مِنْهُ وَيُنَزِّلُ عَلَيْكُمْ  مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً لِيُطَهِّرَكُمْ بِهِ وَيُذْهِبَ عَنْكُمْ رِجْزَ  الشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الأَقْدَامَ  (11)   إِذْ يُوحِي رَبُّكَ إِلَى الْمَلائِكَةِ أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ فَثَبِّتُوا  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ  فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأَعْنَاقِ وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ  (12)   ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَاقُّوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  (13)   ذَلِكُمْ فَذُوقُوهُ وَأَنَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابَ النَّارِ  (14)   .*

*أي: اذكروا نعمة اللّه عليكم، لما قارب التقاؤكم بعدوكم، استغثتم بربكم،  وطلبتم منه أن يعينكم وينصركم ( فَاسْتَجَابَ لَكُمْ ) وأغاثكم بعدة  أمور:.*
*منها: أن اللّه أمدكم ( بِأَلْفٍ مِنَ الْمَلائِكَةِ مُرْدِفِينَ ) أي: يردف بعضهم بعضا.*
* ( وَمَا جَعَلَهُ اللَّهُ ) أي: إنزال الملائكة ( إِلا بُشْرَى ) أي:  لتستبشر بذلك نفوسكم، ( وَلِتَطْمَئِنَّ بِهِ قُلُوبُكُمْ ) وإلا فالنصر  بيد اللّه، ليس بكثرة عَدَدٍ ولا عُدَدٍ.. ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ ) لا  يغالبه مغالب، بل هو القهار، الذي يخذل من بلغوا من الكثرة وقوة العدد  والآلات ما بلغوا. ( حَكِيمٌ ) حيث قدر الأمور بأسبابها، ووضع الأشياء  مواضعها.*
*ومن نصره واستجابته لدعائكم أن أنزل عليكم نعاسا ( يُغَشِّيكُمُ ) [أي]  فيذهب ما في قلوبكم من الخوف والوجل، ويكون ( أَمَنَةً ) لكم وعلامة على  النصر والطمأنينة.*
*ومن ذلك: أنه أنزل عليكم من السماء مطرا ليطهركم به من الحدث والخبث، وليطهركم به من وساوس الشيطان ورجزه.*
* ( وَلِيَرْبِطَ عَلَى قُلُوبِكُمْ ) أي: يثبتها فإن ثبات القلب، أصل  ثبات البدن، ( وَيُثَبِّتَ بِهِ الأقْدَامَ ) فإن الأرض كانت سهلة دهسة  فلما نزل عليها المطر تلبدت، وثبتت به الأقدام.*
*ومن ذلك أن اللّه أوحى إلى الملائكة ( أَنِّي مَعَكُمْ ) بالعون والنصر  والتأييد، ( فَثَبِّتُوا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) أي: ألقوا في قلوبهم،  وألهموهم الجراءة على عدوهم، ورغبوهم في الجهاد وفضله.*
* ( سَأُلْقِي فِي قُلُوبِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الرُّعْبَ ) الذي هو أعظم  جند لكم عليهم،فإن اللّه إذا ثبت المؤمنين وألقى الرعب في قلوب الكافرين،  لم يقدر الكافرون على الثبات لهم ومنحهم اللّه أكتافهم.*
* ( فَاضْرِبُوا فَوْقَ الأعْنَاقِ ) أي: على الرقاب ( وَاضْرِبُوا مِنْهُمْ كُلَّ بَنَانٍ ) أي: مفصل.*
*وهذا خطاب، إما للملائكة الذين أوحى الله إليهم أن يثبتوا الذين آمنوا  فيكون في ذلك دليل أنهم باشروا القتال يوم بدر،أو للمؤمنين يشجعهم اللّه،  ويعلمهم كيف يقتلون المشركين، وأنهم لا يرحمونهم،وذلك لأنهم شاقوا الله  ورسوله أي: حاربوهما وبارزوهما بالعداوة.*
* ( وَمَنْ يُشَاقِقِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ ) ومن عقابه  < 1-317 >  تسليط أوليائه على أعدائه وتقتيلهم.*
* ( ذَلِكُمْ ) العذاب المذكور ( فَذُوقُوهُ ) أيها المشاققون للّه  ورسوله عذابا معجلا. ( وَأَنَّ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَذَابَ النَّارِ ) .*
*وفي هذه القصة من آيات اللّه العظيمة ما يدل على أن ما جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم رسول اللّه حقا.*
*منها: أن اللّه وعدهم وعدا، فأنجزهموه.*
*ومنها: ما قال اللّه تعالى:       قَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ آيَةٌ فِي فِئَتَيْنِ الْتَقَتَا فِئَةٌ تُقَاتِلُ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَأُخْرَى كَافِرَةٌ يَرَوْنَهُمْ مِثْلَيْهِمْ رَأْيَ  الْعَيْنِ      الآية.*
*ومنها: إجابة دعوة اللّه للمؤمنين لما استغاثوه بما ذكره من  الأسباب،وفيها الاعتناء العظيم بحال عباده المؤمنين، وتقييض الأسباب التي  بها ثبت إيمانهم، وثبتت أقدامهم، وزال عنهم المكروه والوساوس الشيطانية.*
*ومنها: أن من لطف اللّه بعبده أن يسهل عليه طاعته، وييسرها بأسباب داخلية وخارجية.*
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا زَحْفًا فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأَدْبَارَ  (15)   وَمَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ إِلا مُتَحَرِّفًا لِقِتَالٍ أَوْ  مُتَحَيِّزًا إِلَى فِئَةٍ فَقَدْ بَاءَ بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَمَأْوَاهُ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  (16)   .*

*يأمر اللّه تعالى عباده المؤمنين بالشجاعة الإيمانية، والقوة في أمره،  والسعي في جلب الأسباب المقوية للقلوب والأبدان،ونهاهم عن الفرار إذا التقى  الزحفان، فقال: (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  زَحْفًا ) أي: في صف القتال، وتزاحف الرجال، واقتراب بعضهم من بعض، (  فَلا تُوَلُّوهُمُ الأدْبَارَ ) بل اثبتوا لقتالهم، واصبروا على جلادهم، فإن في ذلك نصرة لدين اللّه،  وقوة لقلوب المؤمنين، وإرهابا للكافرين.*
* (  وَمَنْ يُوَلِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ دُبُرَهُ إِلا مُتَحَرِّفًا لِقِتَالٍ أَوْ مُتَحَيِّزًا إِلَى فِئَةٍ فَقَدْ بَاءَ ) أي: رجع (  بِغَضَبٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَمَأْوَاهُ ) أي: مقره (  جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ ) .*
*وهذا يدل على أن الفرار من الزحف من غير عذر من أكبر الكبائر، كما وردت  بذلك الأحاديث الصحيحة وكما نص هنا على وعيده بهذا الوعيد الشديد.*
*ومفهوم الآية: أن المتحرف للقتال، وهو الذي ينحرف من جهة إلى أخرى،  ليكون أمكن له في القتال، وأنكى لعدوه، فإنه لا بأس بذلك، لأنه لم يول دبره  فارا، وإنما ولى دبره ليستعلي على عدوه، أو يأتيه من محل يصيب فيه غرته،  أو ليخدعه بذلك، أو غير ذلك من مقاصد المحاربين، وأن المتحيز إلى فئة تمنعه  وتعينه على قتال الكفار، فإن ذلك جائز،فإن كانت الفئة في العسكر، فالأمر  في هذا واضح،وإن كانت الفئة في غير محل المعركة كانهزام المسلمين بين يدي  الكافرين والتجائهم إلى بلد من بلدان المسلمين أو إلى عسكر آخر من عسكر  المسلمين، فقد ورد من آثار الصحابة ما يدل على أن هذا جائز،ولعل هذا يقيد  بما إذا ظن المسلمون أن الانهزام أحمد عاقبة، وأبقى عليهم.*
*أما إذا ظنوا غلبتهم للكفار في ثباتهم لقتالهم، فيبعد - في هذه الحال  -أن تكون من الأحوال المرخص فيها، لأنه - على هذا - لا يتصور الفرار المنهي  عنه،وهذه الآية مطلقة، وسيأتي في آخر السورة تقييدها بالعدد.*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (179)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(17) الى الأية(25)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 


**  فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ  رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ  بَلاءً حَسَنًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  (17)   ذَلِكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُوهِنُ كَيْدِ الْكَافِرِينَ  (18)   إِنْ تَسْتَفْتِحُوا فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْفَتْحُ وَإِنْ تَنْتَهُوا فَهُوَ  خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَعُودُوا نَعُدْ وَلَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْكُمْ  فِئَتُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَوْ كَثُرَتْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  (19)   .*

*يقول تعالى - لما انهزم المشركون يوم بدر، وقتلهم المسلمون -  (  فَلَمْ تَقْتُلُوهُمْ  ) بحولكم وقوتكم  (  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ قَتَلَهُمْ  ) حيث أعانكم على ذلك بما تقدم ذكره.*
*  (  وَمَا رَمَيْتَ إِذْ رَمَيْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ رَمَى  ) وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وقت القتال دخل العريش وجعل يدعو اللّه،  ويناشده في نصرته،ثم خرج منه، فأخذ حفنة من تراب، فرماها في وجوه المشركين،  فأوصلها اللّه إلى وجوههم،فما بقي منهم واحد إلا وقد أصاب وجهه وفمه  وعينيه منها،فحينئذ انكسر حدهم، وفتر زندهم، وبان فيهم الفشل والضعف،  فانهزموا.*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه: لست بقوتك - حين رميت التراب - أوصلته إلى أعينهم،  وإنما أوصلناه إليهم بقوتنا واقتدارنا.  (  وَلِيُبْلِيَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ مِنْهُ بَلاءً حَسَنًا  ) أي: إن اللّه تعالى قادر على انتصار المؤمنين من الكافرين، من دون مباشرة  قتال،ولكن اللّه أراد أن يمتحن المؤمنين، ويوصلهم بالجهاد إلى أعلى  الدرجات، وأرفع المقامات، ويعطيهم أجرا حسنا وثوابا جزيلا.*
*  (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  ) يسمع تعالى ما أسر به العبد وما أعلن، ويعلم ما في قلبه من النيات الصالحة  وضدها،فيقدر على العباد أقدارا موافقة لعلمه وحكمته ومصلحة عباده، ويجزي  كلا بحسب نيته وعمله.*
* (18)  ( ذَلِكُمْ  ) النصر من اللّه لكم  (  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُوهِنُ كَيْدِ الْكَافِرِينَ  ) أي: مضعف كل مكر وكيد يكيدون به الإسلام وأهله، وجاعل مكرهم محيقا بهم.*
* (19)  (  إِنْ تَسْتَفْتِحُوا  ) أيها المشركون، أي: تطلبوا من اللّه أن يوقع بأسه وعذابه على المعتدين الظالمين.*
*  (  فَقَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْفَتْحُ  ) حين أوقع اللّه بكم من عقابه، ما كان نكالا لكم وعبرة للمتقين  (  وَإِنْ تَنْتَهُوا  ) عن الاستفتاح  (  فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ  ) لأنه ربما أمهلتم، ولم يعجل لكم النقمة.  (  وإن تعودوا  ) إلى الاستفتاح وقتال حزب الله المؤمنين  (  نَعُدْ  ) في نصرهم عليكم.*
*  (  وَلَنْ تُغْنِيَ عَنْكُمْ فِئَتُكُمْ  ) أي: أعوانكم وأنصاركم، الذين تحاربون وتقاتلون، معتمدين عليهم، شَيئا وأن الله مع الْمؤمنين.*
*ومن كان اللّه معه فهو المنصور وإن كان ضعيفا قليلا عدده، وهذه المعية  < 1-318 >  التي أخبر اللّه أنه يؤيد بها المؤمنين، تكون بحسب ما قاموا به من أعمال الإيمان.*
*فإذا أديل العدو على المؤمنين في بعض الأوقات، فليس ذلك إلا تفريطا من  المؤمنين وعدم قيام بواجب الإيمان ومقتضاه، وإلا فلو قاموا بما أمر اللّه  به من كل وجه، لما انهزم لهم راية [انهزاما مستقرا]  ولا أديل عليهم عدوهم أبدا.*
*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلا تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ وَأَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ  (20)   وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُونَ  (21)   .*

*لما أخبر تعالى أنه مع المؤمنين، أمرهم أن يقوموا بمقتضى الإيمان الذي يدركون به معيته، فقال:  (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  ) بامتثال أمرهما واجتناب نهيهما.*
*  (  وَلا تَوَلَّوْا عَنْهُ  ) أي: عن هذا الأمر الذي هو طاعة اللّه، وطاعة رسوله.  (  وَأَنْتُمْ تَسْمَعُونَ  ) ما يتلى عليكم من كتاب اللّه، وأوامره، ووصاياه، ونصائحه،فتوليكم في هذه الحال من أقبح الأحوال.*

*  (  وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا وَهُمْ لا يَسْمَعُونَ  ) أي: لا تكتفوا بمجرد الدعوى الخالية التي لا حقيقة لها، فإنها حالة لا  يرضاها اللّه ولا رسوله،فليس الإيمان بالتمني والتحلي، ولكنه ما وقر في  القلوب وصدقته الأعمال.*

*   إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الصُّمُّ الْبُكْمُ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  (22)   وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا لأَسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ لَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ  (23)   .*

*يقول تعالى:  (  إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  ) من لم تفد فيهم الآيات والنذر،وهم  (  الصُّمُّ  ) عن استماع الحق  (  الْبُكْمُ  ) عن النطق به.  (  الَّذِينَ لا يَعْقِلُونَ  ) ما ينفعهم، ويؤثرونه على ما يضرهم،فهؤلاء شر عند اللّه من جميع   الدواب، لأن اللّه أعطاهم أسماعا وأبصارا وأفئدة، ليستعملوها في طاعة  اللّه، فاستعملوها في معاصيه وعدموا - بذلك - الخير الكثير،فإنهم كانوا  بصدد أن يكونوا من خيار البرية.*
*فأبوا هذا الطريق، واختاروا لأنفسهم أن يكونوا من شر البرية،والسمع الذي  نفاه اللّه عنهم، سمع المعنى المؤثر في القلب،وأما سمع الحجة، فقد قامت  حجة اللّه تعالى عليهم بما سمعوه من آياته،وإنما لم يسمعهم السماع النافع،  لأنه لم يعلم فيهم خيرا يصلحون به لسماع آياته.* 
*  (  وَلَوْ عَلِمَ اللَّهُ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا لأسْمَعَهُمْ وَلَوْ أَسْمَعَهُمْ  ) على الفرض والتقدير  (  لَتَوَلَّوْا  ) عن الطاعة  (  وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ  ) لا التفات لهم إلى الحق بوجه من الوجوه،وهذا دليل على أن اللّه تعالى لا  يمنع الإيمان والخير، إلا لمن لا خير فيه، الذي لا يزكو لديه ولا يثمر  عنده. .وله الحمد تعالى والحكمة في هذا.*

*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا  دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ  الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  (24)   وَاتَّقُوا فِتْنَةً لا تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْكُمْ خَاصَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  (25)   .*

*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين بما يقتضيه الإيمان منهم وهو الاستجابة للّه  وللرسول، أي: الانقياد لما أمرا به والمبادرة إلى ذلك والدعوة إليه،  والاجتناب لما نهيا عنه، والانكفاف عنه والنهي عنه.*
*وقوله:  (  إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ  ) وصف ملازم لكل ما دعا اللّه ورسوله إليه، وبيان لفائدته وحكمته، فإن حياة  القلب والروح بعبودية اللّه تعالى ولزوم طاعته وطاعة رسوله على الدوام.*
*ثم حذر عن عدم الاستجابة للّه وللرسول فقال:  (  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَحُولُ بَيْنَ الْمَرْءِ وَقَلْبِهِ  ) فإياكم أن تردوا أمر اللّه أول ما يأتيكم، فيحال بينكم وبينه إذا أردتموه  بعد ذلك، وتختلف قلوبكم، فإن اللّه يحول بين المرء وقلبه، يقلب القلوب حيث  شاء ويصرفها أنى شاء.*
*فليكثر العبد من قول: يا مقلب القلوب ثبت قلبي على دينك، يا مصرف القلوب، اصرف قلبي إلى طاعتك.*
*  (  وَأَنَّهُ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ  ) أي: تجمعون ليوم لا ريب فيه، فيجازي المحسن بإحسانه، والمسيء بعصيانه.*
*  (  وَاتَّقُوا فِتْنَةً لا تُصِيبَنَّ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْكُمْ خَاصَّةً  ) بل تصيب فاعل الظلم وغيره،وذلك إذا ظهر الظلم فلم يغير، فإن عقوبته تعم الفاعل وغيره،وتقوى  هذه الفتنة بالنهي عن المنكر، وقمع أهل الشر والفساد، وأن لا يمكنوا من المعاصي والظلم مهما أمكن.*
*  (  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  ) لمن تعرض لمساخطه، وجانب رضاه.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (180)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(26) الى الأية(33)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**  وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ أَنْتُمْ قَلِيلٌ مُسْتَضْعَفُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ  تَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ فَآوَاكُمْ وَأَيَّدَكُمْ  بِنَصْرِهِ وَرَزَقَكُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  (26)   .*

*يقول تعالى ممتنا على عباده في نصرهم بعد الذلة، وتكثيرهم بعد القلة، وإغنائهم بعد العيلة.*
*  (  وَاذْكُرُوا إِذْ أَنْتُمْ قَلِيلٌ مُسْتَضْعَفُونَ فِي الأرْضِ  ) أي: مقهورون تحت حكم غيركم  (  تَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَتَخَطَّفَكُمُ النَّاسُ  ) أي: يأخذونكم.*
*  (  فَآوَاكُمْ وَأَيَّدَكُمْ بِنَصْرِهِ وَرَزَقَكُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ  ) فجعل لكم بلدا تأوون إليه، وانتصر من أعدائكم على أيديكم، وغنمتم من أموالهم ما كنتم به أغنياء.*

*  (  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ  ) اللّه على منته العظيمة وإحسانه التام، بأن تعبدوه ولا تشركوا به شيئا.*
*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَخُونُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ وَتَخُونُوا أَمَانَاتِكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ  (27)   وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلادُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  (28)   .*

*يأمر تعالى عباده المؤمنين أن يؤدوا ما ائتمنهم اللّه عليه من أوامره  ونواهيه، فإن الأمانة قد عرضها اللّه على السماوات والأرض والجبال، فأبين  أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولا فمن أدى  الأمانة استحق من اللّه الثواب الجزيل، ومن لم يؤدها بل خانها استحق العقاب  الوبيل، وصار خائنا للّه وللرسول ولأمانته، منقصا لنفسه بكونه اتصفت نفسه  بأخس الصفات، وأقبح الشيات، وهي الخيانة مفوتا لها أكمل الصفات وأتمها، وهي  الأمانة.*
*ولما كان العبد ممتحنا بأمواله وأولاده، فربما حمله محبة   ذلك على تقديم هوى نفسه على أداء أمانته، أخبر اللّه تعالى أن الأموال  والأولاد فتنة يبتلي اللّه بهما عباده، وأنها عارية ستؤدى لمن أعطاها، وترد  لمن استودعها  (  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ  )* 
*فإن كان لكم عقل ورَأْيٌ، فآثروا فضله العظيم على لذة صغيرة فانية  مضمحلة، فالعاقل يوازن بين الأشياء، ويؤثر أولاها بالإيثار، وأحقها  بالتقديم.*

*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَتَّقُوا اللَّهَ يَجْعَلْ لَكُمْ  فُرْقَانًا وَيُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ  (29)   .*

*امتثال العبد لتقوى ربه عنوان السعادة، وعلامة الفلاح، وقد رتب اللّه  على التقوى من خير الدنيا والآخرة شيئا كثيرا،فذكر هنا أن من اتقى اللّه  حصل له أربعة أشياء، كل واحد منها خير من الدنيا وما فيها:* 
*الأول: الفرقان: وهو العلم والهدى الذي يفرق به صاحبه بين الهدى  والضلال، والحق والباطل، والحلال والحرام، وأهل السعادة من أهل الشقاوة.*
*الثاني والثالث: تكفير السيئات، ومغفرة الذنوب،وكل واحد منهما داخل في  الآخر عند الإطلاق وعند الاجتماع يفسر تكفير السيئات بالذنوب الصغائر،  ومغفرة الذنوب بتكفير الكبائر.*

*الرابع: الأجر العظيم والثواب الجزيل لمن اتقاه وآثر رضاه على هوى نفسه.  (  وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ  )* 

*    وَإِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِيُثْبِتُوكَ أَوْ يَقْتُلُوكَ  أَوْ يُخْرِجُوكَ وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ  الْمَاكِرِينَ  (30)   .*

*أي:  (  و  )  اذكر أيها الرسول، ما منَّ اللّه به  عليك.  (  إِذْ يَمْكُرُ بِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  ) حين تشاور المشركون في دار الندوة فيما يصنعون بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، إما أن يثبتوه عندهم بالحبس ويوثقوه.*
*وإما أن يقتلوه فيستريحوا - بزعمهم - من شره.*
*وإما أن يخرجوه ويجلوه من ديارهم.*
*فكلُّ أبدى من هذه الآراء رأيا رآه،فاتفق رأيهم على رأي: رآه شريرهم أبو  جهل لعنه اللّه،وهو أن يأخذوا من كل قبيلة من قبائل قريش فتى ويعطوه سيفا  صارما، ويقتله الجميع قتلة رجل واحد، ليتفرق دمه في القبائل.فيرضى بنو هاشم  [ثَمَّ] بديته، فلا يقدرون على مقاومة سائر  قريش، فترصدوا للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الليل ليوقعوا به إذا قام من فراشه.*
*فجاءه الوحي من السماء، وخرج عليهم، فذرَّ على رءوسهم التراب وخرج،  وأعمى اللّه أبصارهم عنه، حتى إذا استبطؤوه جاءهم آت وقال: خيبكم اللّه، قد  خرج محمد وذَرَّ على رءوسكم التراب.*
*فنفض كل منهم التراب عن رأسه، ومنع اللّه رسوله منهم، وأذن له في الهجرة  إلى المدينة،فهاجر إليها، وأيده اللّه بأصحابه المهاجرين والأنصار،ولم يزل  أمره يعلو حتى دخل مكة عنوة، وقهر أهلها،فأذعنوا له وصاروا تحت حكمه، بعد  أن خرج  < 1-320 >  مستخفيا منهم، خائفا على نفسه.*
*فسبحان اللطيف بعبده الذي لا يغالبه مغالب.*
* وقوله:   وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا قَالُوا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا لَوْ  نَشَاءُ لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَذَا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الأَوَّلِينَ  (31)   وَإِذْ قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ  فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ  أَلِيمٍ  (32)   وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ   (33)   .* 

*يقول تعالى في بيان عناد المكذبين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (  وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا  ) الدالة على صدق ما جاء به الرسول.*
*  (  قَالُوا قَدْ سَمِعْنَا لَوْ نَشَاءُ لَقُلْنَا مِثْلَ هَذَا إِنْ هَذَا  إِلا أَسَاطِيرُ الأوَّلِينَ  ) وهذا من عنادهم وظلمهم،وإلا فقد تحداهم اللّه أن يأتوا بسورة من مثله،  ويدعوا من استطاعوا من دون اللّه، فلم يقدروا على ذلك، وتبين عجزهم.*
*فهذا القول الصادر من هذا القائل مجرد دعوى، كذبه الواقع،وقد علم أنه  صلى الله عليه وسلم أُمِّيٌّ لا يقرأ ولا يكتب، ولا رحل ليدرس من أخبار  الأولين، فأتى بهذا الكتاب الجليل الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من  خلفه، تنزيل من حكيم حميد.*
*  (  وَإِذْ قَالُوا اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ هَذَا  ) الذي يدعو إليه محمد  (  هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا حِجَارَةً مِنَ السَّمَاءِ أَوِ ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ  ) قالوه على وجه الجزم منهم بباطلهم، والجهل بما ينبغي من الخطاب.*
*فلو أنهم إذ أقاموا على باطلهم من الشبه والتمويهات ما أوجب لهم أن  يكونوا على بصيرة ويقين منه، قالوا لمن ناظرهم وادعى أن الحق معه: إن كان  هذا هو الحق من عندك فاهدنا له، لكان أولى لهم وأستر لظلمهم.*
*فمنذ قالوا:  (  اللَّهُمَّ إِنْ كَانَ هَذَا هُوَ الْحَقَّ مِنْ عِنْدِكَ  ) الآية، علم بمجرد قولهم أنهم السفهاء الأغبياء، الجهلة الظالمون،فلو عاجلهم  اللّه بالعقاب لما أبقى منهم باقية، ولكنه تعالى دفع عنهم العذاب بسبب  وجود الرسول بين أظهرهم، فقال:  (  وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَأَنْتَ فِيهِمْ  ) فوجوده صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أظهرهم أمنة لهم من العذاب.*
*وكانوا مع قولهم هذه المقالة التي يظهرونها على رءوس الأشهاد، يدرون  بقبحها، فكانوا يخافون من وقوعها فيهم، فيستغفرون اللّه [تعالى فلهذا] قال  تعالى:  (  وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ مُعَذِّبَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ  )* 

*فهذا مانع يمنع من وقوع العذاب بهم، بعد ما انعقدت أسبابه ثم قال:* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (181)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(34) الى الأية(40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**  وَمَا لَهُمْ أَلا يُعَذِّبَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ عَنِ  الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ وَمَا كَانُوا أَوْلِيَاءَهُ إِنْ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ  إِلا الْمُتَّقُونَ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  (34)   .*

* (  وَمَا لَهُمْ أَلا يُعَذِّبَهُمُ اللَّهُ  ) أي: أي شيء يمنعهم من عذاب اللّه، وقد فعلوا ما يوجب ذلك، وهو صد الناس عن  المسجد الحرام، خصوصا صدهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه، الذين هم  أولى به منهم، ولهذا قال:  (  وَمَا كَانُوا  ) أي: المشركون  (  أَوْلِيَاءَهُ  ) يحتمل أن الضمير يعود إلى اللّه، أي: أولياء اللّه.ويحتمل أن يعود إلى  المسجد الحرام، أي: وما كانوا أولى به من غيرهم.  (  إِنْ أَوْلِيَاؤُهُ إِلا الْمُتَّقُونَ  ) وهم الذين آمنوا باللّه ورسوله، وأفردوا اللّه بالتوحيد والعبادة، وأخلصوا  له الدين.  (  وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  ) فلذلك ادَّعَوْا لأنفسهم أمرا غيرهم أولى به.*

*    وَمَا كَانَ صَلاتُهُمْ عِنْدَ الْبَيْتِ إِلا مُكَاءً وَتَصْدِيَةً فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ  (35)   .*

*يعني أن اللّه تعالى إنما جعل بيته الحرام ليقام فيه دينه، وتخلص له فيه  العبادة،فالمؤمن  ون هم الذين قاموا بهذا الأمر،وأما هؤلاء المشركون الذين  يصدون عنه، فما كان صلاتهم فيه التي هي أكبر أنواع العبادات  ( إِلا مُكَاءً وَتَصْدِيَةً ) أي: صفيرا وتصفيقا، فعل الجهلة الأغبياء، الذين ليس في قلوبهم تعظيم لربهم،  ولا معرفة بحقوقه، ولا احترام لأفضل البقاع وأشرفها،فإذا كانت هذه صلاتهم  فيه، فكيف ببقية العبادات؟".*
*فبأي: شيء كانوا أولى بهذا البيت من المؤمنين الذين هم في صلاتهم  خاشعون، والذين هم عن اللغو معرضون، إلى آخر ما وصفهم اللّه به من الصفات  الحميدة، والأفعال السديدة.*
*لا جرم أورثهم اللّه بيته الحرام، ومكنهم منه،وقال لهم بعد ما مكن لهم فيه        يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا       وقال هنا  ( فَذُوقُوا الْعَذَابَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْفُرُونَ )* 

*    إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّوا عَنْ  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَسَيُنْفِقُونَ  هَا ثُمَّ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِمْ حَسْرَةً  ثُمَّ يُغْلَبُونَ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ يُحْشَرُونَ  (36)   لِيَمِيزَ اللَّهُ الْخَبِيثَ مِنَ الطَّيِّبِ وَيَجْعَلَ الْخَبِيثَ  بَعْضَهُ عَلَى بَعْضٍ فَيَرْكُمَهُ جَمِيعًا فَيَجْعَلَهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ  (37)   .*

*يقول تعالى مبينا لعداوة المشركين وكيدهم ومكرهم، ومبارزتهم للّه  ولرسوله، وسعيهم في إطفاء نوره وإخماد كلمته، وأن وبال مكرهم سيعود عليهم،  ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله، فقال:  (  إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُنْفِقُونَ أَمْوَالَهُمْ لِيَصُدُّوا عَنْ  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  )  < 1-321 >  أي: ليبطلوا الحق وينصروا الباطل، ويبطل توحيد الرحمن، ويقوم دين عبادة الأوثان.*
*  (  فَسَيُنْفِقُونَ  هَا  ) أي: فسيصدرون هذه النفقة، وتخف عليهم لتمسكهم بالباطل، وشدة بغضهم للحق،  ولكنها ستكون عليهم حسرة، أي: ندامة وخزيا وذلا ويغلبون فتذهب أموالهم وما  أملوا، ويعذبون في الآخرة أشد العذاب. ولهذا قال:  (  وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ يُحْشَرُونَ  ) أي: يجمعون إليها، ليذوقوا عذابها، وذلك لأنها دار الخبث والخبثاء، واللّه  تعالى يريد أن يميز الخبيث من الطيب، ويجعل كل واحدة على حدة، وفي دار  تخصه،فيجعل الخبيث بعضه على بعض، من الأعمال والأموال والأشخاص.  (  فَيَرْكُمَهُ جَمِيعًا فَيَجْعَلَهُ فِي جَهَنَّمَ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْخَاسِرُونَ  ) الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة، ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين.*

*    قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ وَإِنْ يَعُودُوا فَقَدْ مَضَتْ سُنَّتُ الأَوَّلِينَ  (38)   وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ  لِلَّهِ فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  (39)   وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلاكُمْ نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ  (40)   .*

*هذا من لطفه تعالى بعباده لا يمنعه كفر العباد ولا استمرارهم في العناد،  من أن يدعوهم إلى طريق الرشاد والهدى، وينهاهم عما يهلكهم من أسباب الغي  والردى، فقال:  (  قُلْ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ يَنْتَهُوا  ) عن كفرهم وذلك بالإسلام للّه وحده لا شريك له.*
*  (  يُغْفَرْ لَهُمْ مَا قَدْ سَلَفَ  ) منهم من الجرائم  (  وَإِنْ يَعُودُوا  ) إلى كفرهم وعنادهم  (  فَقَدْ مَضَتْ سُنَّةُ الأوَّلِينَ  ) بإهلاك الأمم المكذبة، فلينتظروا ما حل بالمعاندين، فسوف يأتيهم أنباء ما  كانوا به يستهزئون،فهذا خطابه للمكذبين ، وأما خطابه للمؤمنين عندما أمرهم  بمعاملة الكافرين، فقال:  (  وَقَاتِلُوهُمْ حَتَّى لا تَكُونَ فِتْنَةٌ  ) أي: شرك وصد عن سبيل اللّه، ويذعنوا لأحكام الإسلام،  (  وَيَكُونَ الدِّينُ كُلُّهُ لِلَّهِ  ) فهذا المقصود من القتال والجهاد لأعداء الدين، أن يدفع شرهم عن الدين، وأن  يذب عن دين اللّه الذي خلق الخلق له، حتى يكون هو العالي على سائر الأديان.*
*  (  فَإِنِ انْتَهَوْا  ) عن ما هم عليه من الظلم  (  فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  ) لا تخفى عليه منهم خافية.*
*  (  وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا  ) عن الطاعة وأوضعوا في الإضاعة  (  فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَوْلاكُمْ نِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى  ) الذي يتولى عباده المؤمنين، ويوصل إليهم مصالحهم، وييسر  لهم منافعهم الدينية والدنيوية.  (  وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ  ) الذي ينصرهم، فيدفع عنهم كيد الفجار، وتكالب الأشرار.*
*ومن كان اللّه مولاه وناصره فلا خوف عليه، ومن كان اللّه عليه فلا عِزَّ له ولا قائمة له.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (182)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(41) الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**   وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ  وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْيَتَامَى وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَابْنِ  السَّبِيلِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَى  عَبْدِنَا يَوْمَ الْفُرْقَانِ يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ وَاللَّهُ  عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  (41)   إِذْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْعُدْوَةِ الدُّنْيَا وَهُمْ بِالْعُدْوَةِ الْقُصْوَى  وَالرَّكْبُ أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ وَلَوْ تَوَاعَدْتُمْ لاخْتَلَفْتُمْ فِي  الْمِيعَادِ وَلَكِنْ لِيَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ أَمْرًا كَانَ مَفْعُولا  لِيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَا مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ  بَيِّنَةٍ وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَسَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  (42)   .*

*يقول تعالى:  (  وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  ) أي: أخذتم من مال الكفار قهرا بحق، قليلا كان أو كثيرا.  (  فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ  ) أي: وباقيه لكم أيها الغانمون، لأنه أضاف الغنيمة إليهم، وأخرج منها  خمسها.فدل على أن الباقي لهم، يقسم على ما قسمه رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه  وسلم: للراجل سهم، وللفارس سهمان لفرسه، وسهم له.*
*وأما هذا الخمس، فيقسم خمسة أسهم، سهم للّه ولرسوله، يصرف في مصالح  المسلمين العامة، من غير تعيين لمصلحة، لأن اللّه جعله له ولرسوله، واللّه  ورسوله غنيان عنه، فعلم أنه لعباد اللّه.فإذا لم يعين اللّه له مصرفا، دل  على أن مصرفه للمصالح العامة.*
*والخمس الثاني: لذي القربى، وهم قرابة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من بني  هاشم وبني المطلب.وأضافه اللّه إلى القرابة دليلا على أن العلة فيه مجرد  القرابة، فيستوي فيه غنيهم وفقيرهم، ذكرهم وأنثاهم.*
*والخمس الثالث لليتامى، وهم الذين فقدت آباؤهم وهم صغار، جعل اللّه لهم  خمس الخمس رحمة بهم، حيث كانوا عاجزين عن القيام بمصالحهم، وقد فقد من يقوم  بمصالحهم.*
*والخمس الرابع للمساكين، أي: المحتاجين الفقراء من صغار وكبار، ذكور وإناث.*
*والخمس الخامس لابن السبيل، وهو   الغريب المنقطع به في غير بلده، [وبعض المفسرين يقول إن خمس الغنيمة لا  يخرج عن هذه الأصناف ولا يلزم أن يكونوا فيه على السواء بل ذلك  < 1-322 >  تبع للمصلحة وهذا هو الأولى]  وجعل اللّه أداء الخمس على وجهه شرطا للإيمان فقال:  (  إِنْ كُنْتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ وَمَا أَنزلْنَا عَلَى عَبْدِنَا يَوْمَ الْفُرْقَانِ  ) وهو يوم  (  بدر  ) الذي فرق اللّه به بين الحق والباطل. وأظهر الحق وأبطل الباطل.*
*  (  يَوْمَ الْتَقَى الْجَمْعَانِ  ) جمع المسلمين، وجمع الكافرين،أي: إن كان إيمانكم باللّه، وبالحق الذي أنزله  اللّه على رسوله يوم الفرقان، الذي حصل فيه من الآيات والبراهين، ما دل  على أن ما جاء به هو الحق.  (  وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ  ) لا يغالبه أحد إلا غلبه.*
*  (  إِذْ أَنْتُمْ بِالْعُدْوَةِ الدُّنْيَا  ) أي: بعدوة الوادي القريبة من المدينة، وهم بعدوته أي: جانبه البعيدة من المدينة، فقد جمعكم واد واحد.*
*  (  وَالرَّكْبُ  ) الذي خرجتم لطلبه، وأراد اللّه غيره  (  أَسْفَلَ مِنْكُمْ  ) مما يلي ساحل البحر.*
*  (  وَلَوْ تَوَاعَدْتُمْ  ) أنتم وإياهم على هذا الوصف وبهذه الحال  (  لاخْتَلَفْتُمْ فِي الْمِيعَادِ  ) أي: لا بد من تقدم أو تأخر أو اختيار منزل، أو غير ذلك، مما يعرض لكم أو لهم، يصدفكم عن ميعادكم .*
*  (  وَلَكِنْ  ) اللّه جمعكم على هذه الحال  (  لِيَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ أَمْرًا كَانَ مَفْعُولا  ) أي: مقدرا في الأزل، لا بد من وقوعه.*
*  (  لِيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ  ) أي: ليكون حجة وبينة للمعاند، فيختار الكفر على بصيرة وجزم ببطلانه، فلا يبقى له عذر عند اللّه.*
*  (  وَيَحْيَا مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ  ) أي: يزداد المؤمن بصيرة ويقينا، بما أرى اللّه الطائفتين من أدلة الحق وبراهينه، ما هو تذكرة لأولي الألباب.*
*  (  وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَسَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  ) سميع لجميع الأصوات، باختلاف اللغات، على تفنن الحاجات، عليم بالظواهر والضمائر والسرائر، والغيب والشهادة.*

*   إِذْ يُرِيكَهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي مَنَامِكَ قَلِيلا وَلَوْ أَرَاكَهُمْ  كَثِيرًا لَفَشِلْتُمْ وَلَتَنَازَعْتُ  مْ فِي الأَمْرِ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  سَلَّمَ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  (43)   وَإِذْ يُرِيكُمُوهُمْ إِذِ الْتَقَيْتُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِكُمْ قَلِيلا  وَيُقَلِّلُكُمْ فِي أَعْيُنِهِمْ لِيَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ أَمْرًا كَانَ  مَفْعُولا وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأُمُورُ  (44)   .*

*وكان اللّه قد أرى رسوله المشركين في الرؤيا عددا قليلا فبشر بذلك أصحابه، فاطمأنت قلوبهم وتثبتت أفئدتهم.*
*ولو أراكهم الله إياهم كَثِيرًا فأخبرت بذلك أصحابك  (  لَفَشِلْتُمْ وَلَتَنَازَعْتُ  مْ فِي الأمْرِ  ) فمنكم من يرى الإقدام على قتالهم، ومنكم من لا يرى ذلك فوقع من الاختلاف والتنازع ما يوجب الفشل.*
*  (  وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ سَلَّمَ  ) فلطف   بكم  (  إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ  ) أي: بما فيها من ثبات وجزع، وصدق وكذب،فعلم اللّه من قلوبكم ما صار سببا  للطفه وإحسانه بكم وصدق رؤيا رسوله ، فأرى اللّه المؤمنين عدوهم قليلا في  أعينهم، ويقللكم - يا معشر المؤمنين - في أعينهم،فكل من الطائفتين ترى  الأخرى قليلة، لتقدم كل منهما على الأخرى.*
*  (  لِيَقْضِيَ اللَّهُ أَمْرًا كَانَ مَفْعُولا  ) من نصر المؤمنين وخذلان الكافرين وقتل قادتهم ورؤساء الضلال منهم، ولم يبق  منهم أحد له اسم يذكر، فيتيسر بعد ذلك انقيادهم إذا دعوا إلى الإسلام، فصار  أيضا لطفا بالباقين، الذين مَنَّ اللّه عليهم بالإسلام.*

*  (  وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الأمُورُ  ) أي: جميع أمور الخلائق ترجع إلى اللّه، فيميز الخبيث من الطيب، ويحكم في الخلائق بحكمه العادل، الذي لا جور فيه ولا ظلم.*
*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً فَاثْبُتُوا وَاذْكُرُوا اللَّهَ كَثِيرًا لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ   (45)   .* 

*يقول تعالى:  (  يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِذَا لَقِيتُمْ فِئَةً  ) أي: طائفة من الكفار تقاتلكم.* 
*  (  فَاثْبُتُوا  ) لقتالها، واستعملوا الصبر وحبس النفس على هذه الطاعة الكبيرة، التي عاقبتها العز والنصر.*
*واستعينوا على ذلك بالإكثار من ذكر اللّه  (  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ  ) أي: تدركون ما تطلبون من الانتصار على أعدائكم،فالصبر والثبات والإكثار من ذكر اللّه من أكبر الأسباب للنصر.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (183)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(46) الى الأية(52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلا تَنَازَعُوا فَتَفْشَلُوا وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ وَاصْبِرُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ  (46)   وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ بَطَرًا وَرِئَاءَ  النَّاسِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ  مُحِيطٌ  (47)   وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ وَقَالَ لا غَالِبَ  لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَكُمْ فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَتِ  الْفِئَتَانِ نَكَصَ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكُمْ  إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لا تَرَوْنَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ  الْعِقَابِ  (48)   إِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ غَرَّ  هَؤُلاءِ دِينُهُمْ وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  (49)   .*

* (  وَأَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  ) في استعمال ما أمرا به، والمشي خلف ذلك في جميع الأحوال.*
*  < 1-323 > * 
*  (  وَلا تَنَازَعُوا  ) تنازعا يوجب تشتت القلوب وتفرقها،  (  فَتَفْشَلُوا  ) أي: تجبنوا  (  وَتَذْهَبَ رِيحُكُمْ  ) أي: تنحل عزائمكم، وتفرق قوتكم، ويرفع ما وعدتم به من النصر على طاعة اللّه ورسوله.*
*  (  وَاصْبِرُوا  ) نفوسكم على طاعة اللّه  (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ  ) بالعون والنصر والتأييد، واخشعوا لربكم واخضعوا له.*
*  (  وَلا تَكُونُوا كَالَّذِينَ خَرَجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ بَطَرًا وَرِئَاءَ النَّاسِ وَيَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  ) أي: هذا مقصدهم الذي خرجوا إليه، وهذا الذي أبرزهم من ديارهم لقصد الأشر والبطر في الأرض، وليراهم الناس ويفخروا لديهم.*
*والمقصود الأعظم أنهم خرجوا ليصدوا عن سبيل اللّه من أراد سلوكه،  (  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ  ) فلذلك أخبركم بمقاصدهم، وحذركم أن تشبهوا بهم، فإنه سيعاقبهم على ذلك أشد العقوبة.*
*فليكن قصدكم في خروجكم وجه اللّه تعالى وإعلاء دين اللّه، والصد عن  الطرق الموصلة إلى سخط اللّه وعقابه، وجذب الناس إلى سبيل اللّه القويم  الموصل لجنات النعيم.*
*  (  وَإِذْ زَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ  ) حسَّنها في قلوبهم وخدعهم.  (  وَقَالَ لا غَالِبَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مِنَ النَّاسِ  ) فإنكم في عَدَدٍ وعُدَدٍ وهيئة لا يقاومكم فيها محمد ومن معه.*
*  (  وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَكُمْ  ) من أن يأتيكم أحد ممن تخشون غائلته، لأن إبليس قد تبدَّى لقريش في صورة  سراقة بن مالك بن جعشم المدلجي، وكانوا يخافون من بني مدلج لعداوة كانت  بينهم.*
*فقال لهم الشيطان: أنا جار لكم، فاطمأنت نفوسهم وأتوا على حرد قادرين.*
*  (  فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَتِ الْفِئَتَانِ  ) المسلمون والكافرون، فرأى الشيطان جبريل عليه السلام يزع الملائكة خاف خوفا شديدا و  (  نَكَصَ عَلَى عَقِبَيْهِ  ) أي: ولى مدبرا.  (  وَقَالَ  ) لمن خدعهم وغرهم:  (  إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكُمْ إِنِّي أَرَى مَا لا تَرَوْنَ  ) أي: أرى الملائكة الذين لا يدان لأحد بقتالهم.*
*  (  إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ  ) أي: أخاف أن يعاجلني بالعقوبة في الدنيا  (  وَاللَّهُ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ  )* 
*ومن المحتمل أن يكون الشيطان، قد سول لهم، ووسوس في صدورهم أنه لا غالب  لهم اليوم من الناس، وأنه جار لهم،فلما أوردهم مواردهم، نكص عنهم، وتبرأ  منهم، كما قال تعالى:         كَمَثَلِ الشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلإِنْسَانِ اكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ  قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِنْكَ إِنِّي أَخَافُ اللَّهَ رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ  *  فَكَانَ عَاقِبَتَهُمَا أَنَّهُمَا فِي النَّارِ خَالِدَيْنِ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الظَّالِمِينَ     * 
*  (  إِذْ يَقُولُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ  ) أي: شك وشبهة، من ضعفاء الإيمان، للمؤمنين حين أقدموا - مع قِلَّتهم - على قتال المشركين مع كثرتهم.*
*  (  غَرَّ هَؤُلاءِ دِينُهُمْ  ) أي: أوردهم الدين الذي هم عليه هذه الموارد التي لا يدان لهم بها، ولا  استطاعة لهم بها،يقولونه احتقارا لهم واستخفافا لعقولهم، وهم - واللّه -  الأخِفَّاءُ عقولا الضعفاء أحلاما.*
*فإن الإيمان يوجب لصاحبه الإقدام على الأمور الهائلة التي لا يقدم عليها  الجيوش العظام،فإن المؤمن المتوكل على اللّه، الذي يعلم أنه ما من حول ولا  قوة ولا استطاعة لأحد إلا باللّه تعالى،وأن الخلق لو اجتمعوا كلهم على نفع  شخص بمثقال ذرة لم ينفعوه،ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروه لم يضروه إلا بشيء قد  كتبه اللّه عليه، وعلم أنه على الحق، وأن اللّه تعالى حكيم رحيم في كل ما  قدره وقضاه، فإنه لا يبالي بما أقدم عليه من قوة وكثرة، وكان واثقا بربه،  مطمئن القلب لا فزعا ولا جبانا، .ولهذا قال  (  وَمَنْ يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ  ) لا يغالب قوته قوة.  (  حَكِيمٌ  ) فيما قضاه وأجراه.*
*   وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذْ يَتَوَفَّى الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْمَلائِكَةُ  يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبَارَهُمْ وَذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ  (50)   ذَلِكَ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ  (51)   كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ  اللَّهِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ  الْعِقَابِ  (52)   .*

*يقول تعالى: ولو ترى الذين كفروا بآيات اللّه حين توفاهم الملائكة الموكلون بقبض أرواحهم وقد اشتد بهم القلق وعظم كربهم، و  ( الْمَلائِكَةُ يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبَارَهُمْ ) يقولون لهم: أخرجوا أنفسكم، ونفوسهم متمنعة مستعصية على الخروج، لعلمها ما أمامها من العذاب الأليم.* 
* ولهذا قال:  ( وَذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْحَرِيق ) أي: العذاب الشديد المحرق، ذلك العذاب حصل لكم، غير ظلم ولا جور من ربكم،  وإنما هو بما قدمت أيديكم من المعاصي التي أثرت لكم ما أثرت، وهذه سنة  اللّه في الأولين والآخرين، فإن دأب هؤلاء المكذبين أي: سنتهم وما أجرى  اللّه عليهم من الهلاك بذنوبهم.*

*  ( كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ )  من الأمم المكذبة.  ( كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَأَخَذَهُمُ اللَّهُ )  بالعقاب  ( بِذُنُوبِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ شَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ )  لا يعجزه أحد يريد أخذه  < 1-324 >         مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا      . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (184)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(53) الى الأية(61)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**    ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَمْ يَكُ مُغَيِّرًا نِعْمَةً أَنْعَمَهَا عَلَى  قَوْمٍ حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ  (53)     كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ  رَبِّهِمْ فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ  وَكُلٌّ كَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ  (54)    .*

*  (     	ذَلِكَ  ) العذاب الذي أوقعه اللّه بالأمم المكذبين   وأزال عنهم ما هم فيه من النعم والنعيم، بسبب ذنوبهم وتغييرهم ما  بأنفسهم،فإن الله لم يك مغيرا نعمة أنعمها على قوم من نعم الدين والدنيا،  بل يبقيها ويزيدهم منها، إن ازدادوا له شكرا.  (     	حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ  ) من الطاعة إلى المعصية فيكفروا نعمة اللّه ويبدلوها كفرا، فيسلبهم إياها  ويغيرها عليهم كما غيروا ما بأنفسهم.*
*وللّه الحكمة في ذلك والعدل والإحسان إلى  عباده، حيث لم يعاقبهم إلا بظلمهم، وحيث جذب قلوب أوليائه إليه، بما يذيق العباد من النكال إذا خالفوا أمره.*
*  (     	وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ  ) يسمع جميع ما نطق به الناطقون، سواء من أسر القول ومن جهر به،ويعلم ما  تنطوي عليه الضمائر، وتخفيه السرائر، فيجري على عباده من الأقدار ما اقتضاه  علمه وجرت به مشيئته.*
*  (     	كَدَأْبِ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ  ) أي: فرعون وقومه  (     	وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ  ) حين جاءتهم  (     	فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ بِذُنُوبِهِمْ  ) كل بحسب جرمه.*
*  (     	وَأَغْرَقْنَا آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَكُلٌّ  ) من المهلكين المعذبين  (     	كَانُوا ظَالِمِينَ  ) لأنفسهم، ساعين في هلاكها، لم يظلمهم اللّه، ولا أخذهم بغير جرم  اقترفوه،فليحذر المخاطبون أن يشابهوهم في الظلم، فيحل اللّه بهم من عقابه  ما أحل بأولئك الفاسقين.*

*      إِنَّ شَرَّ الدَّوَابِّ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فَهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ  (55)     الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتَ مِنْهُمْ ثُمَّ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَهُمْ فِي كُلِّ مَرَّةٍ وَهُمْ لا يَتَّقُونَ  (56)     فَإِمَّا تَثْقَفَنَّهُمْ فِي الْحَرْبِ فَشَرِّدْ بِهِمْ مَنْ خَلْفَهُمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ  (57)    .*

*هؤلاء الذين جمعوا هذه الخصال الثلاث: الكفر، وعدم الإيمان، والخيانة،  بحيث لا يثبتون على عهد عاهدوه ولا قول قالوه، هم شر الدواب عند الله فهم  شر من الحمير والكلاب وغيرها، لأن الخير معدوم منهم، والشر متوقع فيهم ،  فإذهاب هؤلاء ومحقهم هو المتعين، لئلا يسري داؤهم لغيرهم، ولهذا قال:  (     	فَإِمَّا تَثْقَفَنَّهُمْ فِي الْحَرْبِ  ) أي: تجدنهم في حال المحاربة، بحيث لا يكون لهم عهد وميثاق.*
*  (     	فَشَرِّدْ بِهِمْ مَنْ خَلْفَهُمْ  ) أي: نكل بهم غيرهم، وأوقع بهم من العقوبة ما يصيرون [به]   عبرة لمن بعدهم  (     	لَعَلَّهُمْ  ) أي من خلفهم  (     	يَذْكُرُونَ  ) صنيعهم، لئلا يصيبهم ما أصابهم،وهذه من فوائد العقوبات والحدود المرتبة على  المعاصي، أنها سبب لازدجار من لم يعمل المعاصي، بل وزجرا لمن عملها أن لا  يعاودها.* 
*ودل تقييد هذه العقوبة في الحرب أن الكافر - ولو كان كثير الخيانة سريع الغدر - أنه إذا أُعْطِيَ عهدا لا يجوز خيانته وعقوبته.*
*      وَإِمَّا تَخَافَنَّ مِنْ قَوْمٍ خِيَانَةً فَانْبِذْ إِلَيْهِمْ عَلَى سَوَاءٍ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْخَائِنِينَ  (58)    .*

*أي: وإذا كان بينك وبين قوم عهد وميثاق على ترك القتال فخفت منهم  خيانة،بأن ظهر من قرائن أحوالهم ما يدل على خيانتهم من غير تصريح منهم  بالخيانة.*

*  (     	فَانْبِذْ إِلَيْهِمْ  ) عهدهم، أي: ارمه عليهم، وأخبرهم أنه لا عهد بينك وبينهم.  (     	عَلَى سَوَاءٍ  ) أي: حتى يستوي علمك وعلمهم بذلك، ولا يحل لك أن تغدرهم، أو تسعى في شيء مما منعه موجب العهد، حتى تخبرهم بذلك.*
*  (     	إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْخَائِنِينَ  ) بل يبغضهم أشد البغض،فلا بد من أمر بيِّنٍ يبرئكم من الخيانة.*
*ودلت الآية على أنه إذا وجدت الخيانة المحققة  منهم لم يحتج أن ينبذ إليهم عهدهم، لأنه لم يخف منهم، بل علم ذلك، ولعدم الفائدة ولقوله:  (     	عَلَى سَوَاءٍ  ) وهنا قد كان معلوما عند الجميع غدرهم.*
*ودل مفهومها أيضا أنه إذا لم يُخَفْ منهم خيانة، بأن لم يوجد منهم ما  يدل على ذلك، أنه لا يجوز نبذ العهد إليهم، بل يجب الوفاء إلى أن تتم مدته.*
*     وَلا يَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا سَبَقُوا إِنَّهُمْ لا يُعْجِزُونَ  (59)    .*

*أي: لا يحسب الكافرون بربهم المكذبون بآياته، أنهم سبقوا اللّه وفاتوه، فإنهم لا يعجزونه، واللّه لهم بالمرصاد.*
*وله تعالى الحكمة البالغة في إمهالهم وعدم معاجلتهم بالعقوبة، التي من  جملتها ابتلاء عباده المؤمنين وامتحانهم، وتزودهم من طاعته ومراضيه، ما  يصلون به المنازل العالية، واتصافهم بأخلاق وصفات لم يكونوا بغيره بالغيها،  فلهذا قال لعباده المؤمنين:* 

*     وَأَعِدُّوا لَهُمْ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ  الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ  دُونِهِمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ  شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ  (60)    .*

*أي  (     	وَأَعِدُّوا  ) لأعدائكم الكفار الساعين في هلاككم وإبطال دينكم.  (     	مَا اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ  ) أي: كل ما تقدرون عليه من القوة العقلية والبدنية وأنواع الأسلحة  < 1-325 >    ونحو ذلك مما يعين على قتالهم، فدخل في ذلك أنواع الصناعات التي تعمل  فيها أصناف الأسلحة والآلات من المدافع والرشاشات، والبنادق، والطيارات  الجوية، والمراكب البرية والبحرية، والحصون والقلاع والخنادق، وآلات  الدفاع، والرأْي: والسياسة التي بها يتقدم المسلمون ويندفع عنهم به شر  أعدائهم، وتَعَلُّم الرَّمْيِ، والشجاعة والتدبير.*
*ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (     	ألا إن القوة الرَّمْيُ  ) ومن ذلك: الاستعداد بالمراكب المحتاج إليها عند القتال،ولهذا قال تعالى:  (     	وَمِنْ رِبَاطِ الْخَيْلِ تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ  ) وهذه العلة موجودة فيها في ذلك الزمان، وهي إرهاب الأعداء، والحكم يدور مع علته.*
*فإذا كان شيء موجود   أكثر إرهابا منها، كالسيارات البرية والهوائية، المعدة للقتال التي تكون  النكاية فيها أشد، كانت مأمورا بالاستعداد بها، والسعي لتحصيلها،حتى إنها  إذا لم توجد إلا بتعلُّم الصناعة، وجب ذلك، لأن ما لا يتم الواجب إلا به،  فهو واجب      	*
*وقوله:   ( تُرْهِبُونَ بِهِ عَدُوَّ اللَّهِ وَعَدُوَّكُمْ  )  ممن تعلمون أنهم أعداؤكم.   ( وَآخَرِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ لا تَعْلَمُونَهُمُ )      	ممن سيقاتلونكم بعد هذا الوقت الذي يخاطبهم الله به   ( اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُهُمْ  )      	فلذلك أمرهم بالاستعداد لهم،ومن أعظم ما يعين على قتالهم بذلك النفقات المالية في جهاد الكفار.*
*ولهذا قال تعالى مرغبا في ذلك:   ( وَمَا تُنْفِقُوا مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ )      	قليلا كان أو كثيرا   ( يُوَفَّ إِلَيْكُمْ )      	أجره يوم القيامة مضاعفا أضعافا كثيرة، حتى إن النفقة في سبيل اللّه، تضاعف إلى سبعمائة ضعف إلى أضعاف كثيرة.*

*   ( وَأَنْتُمْ لا تُظْلَمُونَ ) أي: لا تنقصون من أجرها وثوابها شيئا.*
*     وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا لِلسَّلْمِ فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  (61)      .* 

*يقول تعالى:  (     	وَإِنْ جَنَحُوا  ) أي: الكفار المحاربون، أي: مالوا  (     	لِلسَّلْمِ  ) أي: الصلح وترك القتال.*
*  (     	فَاجْنَحْ لَهَا وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ  ) أي: أجبهم إلى ما طلبوا متوكلا على ربك، فإن في ذلك فوائد كثيرة.* 
*منها: أن طلب العافية مطلوب كل وقت، فإذا كانوا هم المبتدئين في ذلك، كان أولى لإجابتهم.*
*ومنها: أن في ذلك إجماما لقواكم، واستعدادا منكم لقتالهم في وقت آخر، إن احتيج لذلك.* 
*ومنها: أنكم إذا أصلحتم وأمن بعضكم بعضا، وتمكن كل من معرفة ما عليه  الآخر، فإن الإسلام يعلو ولا يعلى عليه، فكل من له عقل وبصيرة إذا كان معه  إنصاف فلا بد أن يؤثره على غيره من الأديان، لحسنه في أوامره ونواهيه،  وحسنه في معاملته للخلق والعدل فيهم، وأنه لا جور فيه ولا ظلم بوجه، فحينئذ  يكثر الراغبون فيه والمتبعون له،.فصار هذا السلم عونا للمسلمين على  الكافرين،.ولا يخاف من السلم إلا خصلة واحدة، وهي أن يكون الكفار قصدهم  بذلك خدع المسلمين، وانتهاز الفرصة فيهم،.فأخبرهم اللّه أنه حسبهم وكافيهم  خداعهم، وأن ذلك يعود عليهم ضرره، فقال:
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (185)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(62) الى الأية(69)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**  وَإِنْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَخْدَعُوكَ فَإِنَّ حَسْبَكَ اللَّهُ هُوَ الَّذِي أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِ  ينَ  (62)   وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ لَوْ أَنْفَقْتَ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا  مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ  إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  (63)   يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَسْبُكَ اللَّهُ وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  (64)   .*

* ( وَإِنْ يُرِيدُوا أَنْ يَخْدَعُوكَ فَإِنَّ حَسْبَكَ اللَّهُ ) أي: كافيك ما يؤذيك، وهو القائم بمصالحك ومهماتك، فقد سبق [لك] من كفايته لك ونصره ما يطمئن به قلبك.*
*فلـ  ( هُوَ الَّذِي أَيَّدَكَ بِنَصْرِهِ وَبِالْمُؤْمِنِ  ينَ ) أي: أعانك بمعونة سماوية، وهو النصر منه الذي لا يقاومه شيء، ومعونة بالمؤمنين بأن قيضهم لنصرك.*
*  ( وَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ ) فاجتمعوا وائتلفوا، وازدادت قوتهم بسبب اجتماعهم، ولم يكن هذا بسعي أحد،  ولا بقوة غير قوة اللّه،فلو أنفقت ما في الأرض جميعا من ذهب وفضة وغيرهما  لتأليفهم بعد تلك النفرة والفرقة الشديدة  ( مَا أَلَّفْتَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِهِمْ ) لأنه لا يقدر على تقليب القلوب إلا اللّه تعالى.*
*  ( وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ أَلَّفَ بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ ) ومن عزته أن ألف بين قلوبهم، وجمعها بعد الفرقة كما قال تعالى:         وَاذْكُرُوا نِعْمَتَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذْ كُنْتُمْ أَعْدَاءً  فَأَلَّفَ بَيْنَ قُلُوبِكُمْ فَأَصْبَحْتُمْ بِنِعْمَتِهِ إِخْوَانًا  وَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى شَفَا حُفْرَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ فَأَنْقَذَكُمْ مِنْهَا     * 
*ثم قال تعالى:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَسْبُكَ اللَّهُ ) أي: كافيك  ( وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) أي: وكافي أتباعك من المؤمنين،.وهذا وعد من اللّه لعباده المؤمنين المتبعين لرسوله، بالكفاية والنصرة على الأعداء.*
*فإذا أتوا بالسبب الذي هو الإيمان والاتباع، فلا بد أن يكفيهم ما أهمهم من أمور الدين والدنيا، وإنما تتخلف الكفاية بتخلف شرطها.*
*    يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ إِنْ  يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ  يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ  (65)   الآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنْكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا فَإِنْ  يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ  مِنْكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ مَعَ  الصَّابِرِينَ  (66)   .*

*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ حَرِّضِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ عَلَى الْقِتَالِ ) أي: حثهم وأنهضهم إليه بكل ما يقوي عزائمهم وينشط هممهم، من الترغيب في الجهاد ومقارعة الأعداء، والترهيب من ضد ذلك، وذكر فضائل  < 1-326 >   الشجاعة والصبر، وما يترتب على ذلك من خير في الدنيا والآخرة، وذكر مضار  الجبن، وأنه من الأخلاق الرذيلة المنقصة للدين والمروءة، وأن الشجاعة  بالمؤمنين أولى من غيرهم        إِنْ تَكُونُوا تَأْلَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ يَأْلَمُونَ كَمَا تَأْلَمُونَ وَتَرْجُونَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَرْجُونَ     * 
*  ( إِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ ) أيها المؤمنون  ( عِشْرُونَ صَابِرُونَ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ  مِائَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفًا مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) يكون الواحد بنسبة عشرة من الكفار،.وذلك بأن الكفار  ( قَوْمٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ ) أي: لا علم عندهم بما أعد اللّه للمجاهدين في سبيله، فهم يقاتلون لأجل  العلو في الأرض والفساد فيها،.وأنتم تفقهون المقصود من القتال، أنه لإعلاء  كلمة اللّه وإظهار دينه، والذب عن كتاب اللّه، وحصول الفوز الأكبر عند  اللّه،.وهذه كلها دواع للشجاعة والصبر والإقدام على القتال.*
*ثم إن هذا الحكم خففه اللّه على العباد فقال:  ( الآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنْكُمْ وَعَلِمَ أَنَّ فِيكُمْ ضَعْفًا ) فلذلك اقتضت رحمته وحكمته التخفيف،.  ( فَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ مِائَةٌ صَابِرَةٌ يَغْلِبُوا مِائَتَيْنِ  وَإِنْ يَكُنْ مِنْكُمْ أَلْفٌ يَغْلِبُوا أَلْفَيْنِ بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ مَعَ الصَّابِرِينَ ) بعونه وتأييده.*
*وهذه الآيات صورتها صورة الإخبار عن المؤمنين، بأنهم إذا بلغوا هذا  المقدار المعين يغلبون ذلك المقدار المعين في مقابلته من الكفار، وأن اللّه  يمتن عليهم بما جعل فيهم من الشجاعة الإيمانية.*
*ولكن معناها وحقيقتها الأمر وأن اللّه أمر المؤمنين - في أول الأمر - أن  الواحد لا يجوز له أن يفر من العشرة، والعشرة من المائة، والمائة من  الألف.*
*ثم إن اللّه خفف ذلك، فصار لا يجوز فرار المسلمين من مثليهم من الكفار،  فإن زادوا على مثليهم جاز لهم الفرار، ولكن يرد على هذا أمران:*
*أحدهما: أنها بصورة الخبر، والأصل في الخبر أن يكون على بابه، وأن المقصود بذلك الامتنان والإخبار بالواقع.*
*والثاني: تقييد ذلك العدد أن يكونوا صابرين بأن يكونوا متدربين على الصبر.*
*ومفهوم هذا أنهم إذا لم يكونوا صابرين، فإنه يجوز لهم الفرار، ولو أقل من مثليهم [إذا غلب على ظنهم الضرر]  كما تقتضيه الحكمة الإلهية.*
*ويجاب عن الأول بأن قوله:  ( الآنَ خَفَّفَ اللَّهُ عَنْكُمْ ) إلى آخرها، دليل على أن هذا أمر  لازم وأمر محتم، ثم إن اللّه خففه إلى ذلك العدد،. فهذا ظاهر في أنه أمر، وإن كان في صيغة الخبر.*
*وقد يقال: إن في إتيانه بلفظ الخبر، نكتة بديعة لا توجد فيه إذا كان  بلفظ الأمر،.وهي تقوية قلوب المؤمنين، والبشارة بأنهم سيغلبون الكافرين.*
*ويجاب عن الثاني: أن المقصود بتقييد ذلك بالصابرين، أنه حث على الصبر،  وأنه ينبغي منكم أن تفعلوا الأسباب الموجبة لذلك[فإذا فعلوها صارت الأسباب  الإيمانية والأسباب المادية مبشرة بحصول ما أخبر اللّه به من النصر لهذا  العدد القليل] .*
*   مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَى حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي  الأَرْضِ تُرِيدُونَ عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ  وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  (67)   لَوْلا كِتَابٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ سَبَقَ لَمَسَّكُمْ فِيمَا أَخَذْتُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  (68)   فَكُلُوا مِمَّا غَنِمْتُمْ حَلالا طَيِّبًا وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  (69)   .*

*هذه معاتبة من اللّه لرسوله وللمؤمنين يوم  (  بدر  ) إذ أسروا المشركين وأبقوهم لأجل الفداء،. وكان رأي: أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب في هذه الحال، قتلهم واستئصالهم.*
*فقال تعالى:  (  مَا كَانَ لِنَبِيٍّ أَنْ يَكُونَ لَهُ أَسْرَىَ حَتَّى يُثْخِنَ فِي  الأرْضِ  ) أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق به إذا قاتل الكفار الذين يريدون أن يطفئوا نور  اللّه ويسعوا لإخماد دينه، وأن لا يبقى على وجه الأرض من يعبد اللّه، أن  يتسرع إلى أسرهم وإبقائهم لأجل الفداء الذي يحصل منهم، وهو عرض قليل  بالنسبة إلى المصلحة المقتضية لإبادتهم وإبطال شرهم،.فما دام لهم شر وصولة،  فالأوفق أن لا يؤسروا.*
*فإذا أثخنوا، وبطل شرهم، واضمحل أمرهم، فحينئذ لا بأس بأخذ الأسرى منهم وإبقائهم.*
*يقول تعالى:  (  تُرِيدُونَ  ) بأخذكم الفداء وإبقائهم  (  عَرَضَ الدُّنْيَا  ) أي: لا لمصلحة تعود إلى دينكم.*
*  (  وَاللَّهُ يُرِيدُ الآخِرَةَ  ) بإعزاز دينه، ونصر أوليائه، وجعل كلمتهم عالية فوق غيرهم، فيأمركم بما يوصل إلى ذلك.*
*  (  وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  ) أي: كامل العزة، ولو شاء أن ينتصر من الكفار من دون قتال لفعل، لكنه حكيم، يبتلي بعضكم ببعض.*
*  (  لَوْلا كِتَابٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ سَبَقَ  ) به القضاء والقدر، أنه قد أحل لكم الغنائم، وأن اللّه رفع عنكم - أيها الأمة - العذاب  (  لَمَسَّكُمْ فِيمَا أَخَذْتُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ  ) وفي الحديث:  (  لو نزل  < 1-327 >  عذاب يوم بدر، ما نجا منه إلا عمر  )* 

*  (  فَكُلُوا مِمَّا غَنِمْتُمْ حَلالا طَيِّبًا  ) وهذا من لطفه تعالى بهذه الأمة، أن أحل لها الغنائم ولم يحلها لأمة قبلها.*
*  (  وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  ) في جميع أموركم ولازموها، شكرا لنعم اللّه عليكم.  (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  ) يغفر لمن تاب إليه جميع الذنوب، ويغفر لمن لم يشرك به شيئا جميع المعاصي.*
*  (  رَحِيمٌ  ) بكم، حيث أباح لكم الغنائم وجعلها حلالا طيبا.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (186)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانفال
من الأية(70) الى الأية(75)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنفال
وهي مكية 

**  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِمَنْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ مِنَ الأَسْرَى إِنْ  يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ خَيْرًا يُؤْتِكُمْ خَيْرًا مِمَّا  أُخِذَ مِنْكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  (70)   وَإِنْ يُرِيدُوا خِيَانَتَكَ فَقَدْ خَانُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَأَمْكَنَ مِنْهُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  (71)   .*

*وهذه نزلت في أسارى يوم بدر، وكان في جملتهم العباس عم رسول اللّه صلى  الله عليه وسلم،فلما طلب منه الفداء، ادَّعى أنه مسلم قبل ذلك، فلم يسقطوا  عنه الفداء،فأنزل اللّه تعالى جبرا لخاطره ومن كان على مثل حاله.*
*  (  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ قُلْ لِمَنْ فِي أَيْدِيكُمْ مِنَ الأسْرَى إِنْ  يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ خَيْرًا يُؤْتِكُمْ خَيْرًا مِمَّا  أُخِذَ مِنْكُمْ  ) أي: من المال، بأن ييسر لكم من فضله، خيرا وأكثر  مما أخذ منكم.*
*  (  وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ  ) ذنوبكم، ويدخلكم الجنة وقد أنجز اللّه وعده للعباس وغيره، فحصل له - بعد  ذلك - من المال شيء كثير،حتى إنه مرة لما قدم على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  مال كثير، أتاه العباس فأمره أن يأخذ منه بثوبه ما يطيق حمله، فأخذ منه ما  كاد أن يعجز عن حمله.*
*  (  وَإِنْ يُرِيدُوا خِيَانَتَكَ  ) في السعي لحربك ومنابذتك،  (  فَقَدْ خَانُوا اللَّهَ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَأَمْكَنَ مِنْهُمْ  ) فليحذروا خيانتك، فإنه تعالى قادر عليهم وهم تحت قبضته،  (  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  ) أي: عليم بكل شيء، حكيم يضع الأشياء مواضعها، ومن علمه وحكمته أن شرع لكم هذه الأحكام الجليلة الجميلة، وأن تكفل  بكفايتكم شأن الأسرى وشرهم إن أرادوا خيانة.*
*   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ  وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آوَوْا وَنَصَرُوا  أُولَئِكَ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ  يُهَاجِرُوا مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ وَلايَتِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا  وَإِنِ اسْتَنْصَرُوكُم  ْ فِي الدِّينِ فَعَلَيْكُمُ النَّصْرُ إِلا عَلَى  قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  بَصِيرٌ  (72)   .*

*هذا عقد موالاة ومحبة، عقدها اللّه بين المهاجرين الذين آمنوا وهاجروا  في سبيل اللّه، وتركوا أوطانهم للّه لأجل الجهاد في سبيل اللّه،وبين  الأنصار الذين آووا رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه وأعانوهم في  ديارهم وأموالهم وأنفسهم،فهؤلاء بعضهم أولياء بعض، لكمال إيمانهم وتمام  اتصال بعضهم ببعض.*
*  (  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَمْ يُهَاجِرُوا مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ وَلايَتِهِمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى يُهَاجِرُوا  ) فإنهم قطعوا ولايتكم بانفصالهم عنكم في وقت شدة الحاجة إلى الرجال،فلما لم يهاجروا لم يكن لهم من ولاية المؤمنين شيء، لكنهم  (  وَإِنِ اسْتَنْصَرُوكُم  ْ فِي الدِّينِ  ) أي: لأجل قتال من قاتلهم لأجل دينهم  (  فَعَلَيْكُمُ النَّصْرُ  ) والقتال معهم،وأما من قاتلوهم لغير ذلك من المقاصد فليس عليكم نصرهم.*
*وقوله تعالى:  (  إِلا عَلَى قَوْمٍ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ مِيثَاقٌ  ) أي: عهد بترك القتال، فإنهم إذا أراد المؤمنون المتميزون الذين لم يهاجروا  قتالهم، فلا تعينوهم عليهم، لأجل ما بينكم وبينهم من الميثاق.*

*  (  وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ  ) يعلم ما أنتم عليه من الأحوال، فيشرع لكم من الأحكام ما يليق بكم.*

*   وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ إِلا تَفْعَلُوهُ تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الأَرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ  (73)   .*

*لما عقد الولاية بين المؤمنين، أخبر أن الكفار حيث جمعهم الكفر فبعضهم أولياء لبعض  فلا يواليهم إلا كافر مثلهم.*
*وقوله:  (  إِلا تَفْعَلُوهُ  ) أي: موالاة المؤمنين ومعاداة الكافرين، بأن واليتموهم كلهم أو عاديتموهم كلهم، أو واليتم الكافرين وعاديتم المؤمنين.*
*  (  تَكُنْ فِتْنَةٌ فِي الأرْضِ وَفَسَادٌ كَبِيرٌ  ) فإنه يحصل بذلك من الشر ما لا ينحصر من اختلاط الحق بالباطل، والمؤمن  بالكافر، وعدم كثير من العبادات الكبار، كالجهاد والهجرة، وغير ذلك من  مقاصد الشرع والدين التي تفوت إذا لم يتخذ المؤمنون وحدهم أولياء بعضهم  لبعض.*
*  < 1-328 > * 
*    وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَالَّذِينَ آوَوْا وَنَصَرُوا أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا  لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ  (74)   وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْ بَعْدُ وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا مَعَكُمْ  فَأُولَئِكَ مِنْكُمْ وَأُولُو الأَرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ  فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  (75)   .*

*الآيات السابقات في ذكر عقد الموالاة بين المؤمنين من المهاجرين والأنصار.*
*وهذه الآيات في بيان مدحهم وثوابهم، فقال:  (  وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ آوَوْا وَنَصَرُوا أُولَئِكَ  ) أي: المؤمنون من المهاجرين والأنصار  (  هُمُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ حَقًّا  ) لأنهم صدقوا إيمانهم بما قاموا به من الهجرة والنصرة والموالاة بعضهم لبعض، وجهادهم لأعدائهم من الكفار والمنافقين.*
*  (  لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ  ) من اللّه تمحى بها سيئاتهم، وتضمحل بها زلاتهم،  (  و  ) لهم  (  رِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ  ) أي: خير كثير من الرب الكريم في جنات النعيم.*
*وربما حصل لهم من الثواب المعجل ما تقر به أعينهم، وتطمئن به قلوبهم ،  وكذلك من جاء بعد هؤلاء المهاجرين والأنصار، ممن اتبعهم بإحسان فآمن وهاجر  وجاهد في سبيل اللّه.  (  فَأُولَئِكَ مِنْكُمْ  ) لهم ما لكم وعليهم ما عليكم .*
*فهذه الموالاة الإيمانية - وقد كانت في أول الإسلام - لها وقع كبير وشأن  عظيم، حتى إن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم آخى بين المهاجرين والأنصار أخوة  خاصة، غير الأخوة الإيمانية العامة، وحتى كانوا يتوارثون بها، فأنزل اللّه  (  وَأُولُو الأرْحَامِ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلَى بِبَعْضٍ فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ  ) فلا يرثه إلا أقاربه من العصبات وأصحاب الفروض،فإن لم يكونوا، فأقرب  قراباته من ذوي الأرحام، كما دل عليه عموم هذه الآية الكريمة،وقوله:  (  فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ  ) أي: في حكمه وشرعه.*

*  (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ  ) ومنه ما يعلمه من أحوالكم التي يجري من شرائعه الدينية عليكم ما يناسبها.*
*  تم تفسير سورة الأنفال وللّه الحمد.  
**
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (187)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(1) الى الأية(6)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية**

تفسير سورة براءة 
ويقال: سورة التوبة، 
وهي مدنية* 

* بَرَاءَةٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ (1) فَسِيحُوا فِي الأَرْضِ أَرْبَعَةَ أَشْهُرٍ وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْزِي الْكَافِرِينَ (2)  .* 

*أي: هذه براءة من اللّه ومن رسوله إلى جميع المشركين المعاهدين، أن لهم  أربعة أشهر يسيحون في الأرض على اختيارهم، آمنين من المؤمنين، وبعد الأربعة  الأشهر فلا عهد لهم، ولا ميثاق.* 
*وهذا لمن كان له عهد مطلق غير مقدر، أو مقدر بأربعة أشهر فأقل، أما من  كان له عهد مقدر بزيادة على أربعة أشهر، فإنه يتعين أن يتمم له عهده إذا لم  يخف منه خيانة، ولم يبدأ بنقض العهد.* 
*ثم أنذر المعاهدين في مدة عهدهم، أنهم وإن كانوا آمنين، فإنهم لن يعجزوا  اللّه ولن يفوتوه، وأنه من استمر منهم على شركه فإن الله لا بد أن يخزيه،  فكان هذا مما يجلبهم إلى الدخول في الإسلام، إلا من عاند وأصر ولم يبال  بوعيد اللّه له.* 

*وَأَذَانٌ  مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ إِلَى النَّاسِ يَوْمَ الْحَجِّ الأَكْبَرِ  أَنَّ اللَّهَ بَرِيءٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ وَرَسُولُهُ فَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ  فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ  مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ (3)  .* 

*هذا ما وعد اللّه به المؤمنين، من نصر دينه وإعلاء كلمته، وخذلان  أعدائهم من المشركين الذين أخرجوا الرسول ومن معه من مكة، من بيت اللّه  الحرام، وأجلوهم، مما لهم التسلط عليه من أرض الحجاز.* 
*نصر اللّه رسوله والمؤمنين حتى افتتح مكة، وأذل المشركين، وصار للمؤمنين الحكم والغلبة على تلك الديار.* 
*فأمر النبي   مؤذنه أن يؤذن يوم الحج الأكبر، وهو يوم النحر، وقت اجتماع الناس مسلمهم  وكافرهم، من جميع جزيرة العرب، أن يؤذن بأن اللّه بريء ورسوله من المشركين،  فليس لهم عنده عهد وميثاق، فأينما وجدوا قتلوا، وقيل لهم: لا تقربوا  المسجد الحرام بعد عامكم هذا، وكان ذلك سنة تسع من الهجرة.* 
*وحج بالناس أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه، وأذن ببراءة -يوم النحر- ابن  عم رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم علي بن أبي طالب رضي اللّه عنه.* 
*ثم رغب تعالى المشركين بالتوبة، ورهبهم من الاستمرار على الشرك فقال: (  فَإِنْ تُبْتُمْ فَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا  أَنَّكُمْ غَيْرُ مُعْجِزِي اللَّهِ)* 
*أي: فائتيه، بل أنتم في قبضته، قادر أن يسلط عليكم عباده المؤمنين. (  وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ) أي: مؤلم مفظع في الدنيا  بالقتل والأسر، والجلاء، وفي الآخرة، بالنار، وبئس القرار.* 

* إِلا  الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَنْقُصُوكُمْ  شَيْئًا وَلَمْ يُظَاهِرُوا عَلَيْكُمْ أَحَدًا فَأَتِمُّوا إِلَيْهِمْ  عَهْدَهُمْ إِلَى مُدَّتِهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (4)  .* 

*أي هذه البراءة التامة المطلقة من جميع المشركين. ( إِلا الَّذِينَ  عَاهَدْتُمْ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ) واستمروا على عهدهم، ولم يجر منهم ما  يوجب النقض، فلا نقصوكم شيئا، ولا عاونوا عليكم أحدا، فهؤلاء أتموا لهم  عهدهم إلى مدتهم، قَلَّتْ، أو كثرت، لأن الإسلام لا يأمر بالخيانة وإنما يأمر بالوفاء.* 

*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ) الذين أدوا ما أمروا به، واتقوا الشرك والخيانة، وغير ذلك من المعاصي.* 

* فَإِذَا  انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ  مَرْصَدٍ فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ  فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ (5)  .* 

*يقول تعالى ( فَإِذَا انْسَلَخَ الأشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ) أي: التي حرم فيها  قتال المشركين المعاهدين، وهي أشهر التسيير الأربعة، وتمام المدة لمن له  مدة أكثر منها، فقد برئت منهم الذمة.* 
*( فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ  ) في أي مكان  وزمان، ( وَخُذُوهُمْ) أسرى ( وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ) أي: ضيقوا عليهم، فلا تدعوهم  يتوسعون في بلاد اللّه وأرضه، التي جعلها [الله] معبدا لعباده.* 
*فهؤلاء ليسوا أهلا لسكناها، ولا يستحقون منها شبرا، لأن الأرض أرض  اللّه، وهم أعداؤه المنابذون له ولرسله، المحاربة الذين يريدون أن يخلوا  الأرض من دينه، ويأبى اللّه إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون.* 
*( وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ مَرْصَدٍ) أي: كل ثنية وموضع يمرون عليه،  ورابطوا في جهادهم وابذلوا غاية مجهودكم في ذلك، ولا تزالوا على هذا الأمر  حتى يتوبوا من شركهم.* 
*ولهذا قال: ( فَإِنْ تَابُوا) من شركهم ( وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ) أي:  أدوها بحقوقها ( وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ) لمستحقيها ( فَخَلُّوا سَبِيلَهُمْ)  أي: اتركوهم، وليكونوا مثلكم، لهم ما لكم، وعليهم ما عليكم.* 
*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) يغفر الشرك فما دونه، للتائبين، ويرحمهم بتوفيقهم للتوبة، ثم قبولها منهم.* 
*وفي هذه الآية، دليل على أن من امتنع من أداء الصلاة أو الزكاة، فإنه  يقاتل حتى يؤديهما، كما استدل بذلك أبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه.* 

* وَإِنْ  أَحَدٌ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ  كَلامَ اللَّهِ ثُمَّ أَبْلِغْهُ مَأْمَنَهُ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ (6)  .* 

*لما كان ما تقدم من قوله  فَإِذَا  انْسَلَخَ الأَشْهُرُ الْحُرُمُ فَاقْتُلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ حَيْثُ  وَجَدْتُمُوهُمْ وَخُذُوهُمْ وَاحْصُرُوهُمْ وَاقْعُدُوا لَهُمْ كُلَّ  مَرْصَدٍ   أمرا عاما في جميع الأحوال، وفي كل الأشخاص منهم، ذكر تعالى، أن المصلحة  إذا اقتضت تقريب بعضهم جاز، بل وجب ذلك فقال: ( وَإِنْ أَحَدٌ مِنَ  الْمُشْرِكِينَ اسْتَجَارَكَ ) أي: طلب منك أن تجيره، وتمنعه من الضرر،  لأجل أن يسمع كلام اللّه، وينظر حالة الإسلام.* 
*( فَأَجِرْهُ حَتَّى يَسْمَعَ كَلامَ اللَّهِ ) ثم إن أسلم، فذاك، وإلا  فأبلغه مأمنه، أي: المحل الذي يأمن فيه، والسبب في ذلك أن الكفار قوم لا  يعلمون، فربما كان استمرارهم على كفرهم لجهل منهم، إذا زال اختاروا عليه  الإسلام، فلذلك أمر اللّه رسوله، وأمته أسوته في الأحكام، أن يجيروا من طلب  أن يسمع كلام اللّه.* 

*وفي هذا حجة صريحة لمذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، القائلين بأن القرآن كلام  اللّه غير مخلوق، لأنه تعالى هو المتكلم به، وأضافه إلى نفسه إضافة الصفة  إلى موصوفها، وبطلان مذهب المعتزلة ومن أخذ بقولهم: أن القرآن مخلوق.* 
*وكم من الأدلة الدالة على بطلان هذا القول، ليس هذا محل ذكرها. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (188)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(7) الى الأية(13)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية


 كَيْفَ  يَكُونُ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ عَهْدٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعِنْدَ رَسُولِهِ إِلا  الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ فَمَا اسْتَقَامُوا  لَكُمْ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ (7) . 

**هذا بيان للحكمة الموجبة لأن يتبرأ اللّه ورسوله من المشركين، فقال: (  كَيْفَ يَكُونُ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ عَهْدٌ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَعِنْدَ رَسُولِهِ)  هل قاموا بواجب الإيمان، أم تركوا رسول اللّه والمؤمنين من أذيتهم؟ أما  حاربوا الحق ونصروا الباطل؟* 
*أما سعوا في الأرض فسادا؟ فيحق لهم أن يتبرأ اللّه منهم، وأن لا يكون لهم عهد عنده ولا عند رسوله.* 
*( إِلا الَّذِينَ عَاهَدْتُمْ) من المشركين ( عِنْدَ الْمَسْجِدِ  الْحَرَامِ) فإن لهم في العهد وخصوصا في هذا المكان الفاضل حرمة، أوجب أن  يراعوا فيها. 
*
*( فَمَا اسْتَقَامُوا لَكُمْ فَاسْتَقِيمُوا لَهُمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُحِبُّ الْمُتَّقِينَ) ولهذا قال:* 
*كَيْفَ  وَإِنْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَيْكُمْ لا يَرْقُبُوا فِيكُمْ إِلا وَلا ذِمَّةً  يُرْضُونَكُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتَأْبَى قُلُوبُهُمْ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ (8) اشْتَرَوْا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا فَصَدُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ إِنَّهُمْ سَاءَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ (9) لا يَرْقُبُونَ فِي مُؤْمِنٍ إِلا وَلا ذِمَّةً وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُعْتَدُونَ (10) فَإِنْ تَابُوا وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ وَنُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (11) . 
*
*أي: ( كَيْفَ) يكون للمشركين عند اللّه عهد وميثاق ( و) الحال أنهم (  وَإِنْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَيْكُمْ) بالقدرة والسلطة، لا يرحموكم، و ( لا  يَرْقُبُوا فِيكُمْ إِلا وَلا ذِمَّةً) أي: لا ذمة ولا قرابة، ولا يخافون  اللّه فيكم، بل يسومونكم سوء العذاب، فهذه حالكم معهم لو ظهروا.* 
*ولا يغرنكم منهم ما يعاملونكم به وقت الخوف منكم، فإنهم ( يُرْضُونَكُمْ  بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَتَأْبَى قُلُوبُهُمْ) الميل والمحبة لكم، بل هم الأعداء  حقا، المبغضون لكم صدقا، ( وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ) لا ديانة لهم ولا  مروءة.* 
*( اشْتَرَوْا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلا) أي: اختاروا الحظ  العاجل الخسيس في الدنيا. على الإيمان باللّه ورسوله، والانقياد لآيات  اللّه.* 
*( فَصَدُّوا) بأنفسهم، وصدوا غيرهم ( عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ إِنَّهُمْ سَاءَ  مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ * لا يَرْقُبُونَ فِي مُؤْمِنٍ إِلا وَلا ذِمَّةً)  أي لأجل عداوتهم للإيمان ( إِلا وَلا ذِمَّةً) أي لأجل عداوتهم للإيمان  وأهله* 
*فالوصف الذي جعلهم   يعادونكم لأجله ويبغضونكم هو الإيمان فذبوا عن دينكم وانصروه واتخذوا من  عاداه لكم عدوا ومن نصره لكم وليا واجعلوا الحكم يدور معه وجودا وعدما لا  تجعلوا الولاية والعداوة طبيعية   تميلون بهما حيثما مال الهوى وتتبعون فيهما النفس الأمارة بالسوء ولهذا (  فَإِنْ تَابُوا) عن شركهم ورجعوا إلى الإيمان ( وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلاةَ  وَآتَوُا الزَّكَاةَ فَإِخْوَانُكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ) وتناسوا تلك العداوة إذ  كانوا مشركين لتكونوا عباد اللّه المخلصين وبهذا يكون العبد عبدا حقيقة  لما بين من أحكامه العظيمة ما بين ووضح منها ما وضح أحكاما وحِكَمًا  وحُكْمًا وحكمة قال ( وَنُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ) أي نوضحها ونميزها ( لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْلَمُونَ) فإليهم سياق الكلام وبهم تعرف الآيات والأحكام وبهم عرف دين  الإسلام وشرائع الدين* 
*اللهم اجعلنا من القوم الذين يعلمون ويعملون بما يعلمون برحمتك وجودك وكرمك وإحسانك يا رب العالمين 
*
* وَإِنْ  نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ  فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ إِنَّهُمْ لا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَنْتَهُونَ (12) أَلا  تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ  الرَّسُولِ وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ أَتَخْشَوْنَهُم  ْ فَاللَّهُ  أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ (13)  . 
*
*يقول تعالى بعدما ذكر أن المعاهدين من المشركين إن استقاموا على  عهدهم فاستقيموا لهم على الوفاء: ( وَإِنْ نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ مِنْ  بَعْدِ عَهْدِهِمْ) أي: نقضوها وحلوها، فقاتلوكم أو أعانوا على قتالكم، أو  نقصوكم، ( وَطَعَنُوا فِي دِينِكُمْ) أي: عابوه، وسخروا منه.* 
*ويدخل في هذا جميع أنواع الطعن الموجهة إلى الدين، أو إلى القرآن، (  فَقَاتِلُوا أَئِمَّةَ الْكُفْرِ) أي: القادة فيه، الرؤساء الطاعنين في دين  الرحمن، الناصرين لدين الشيطان، وخصهم بالذكر لعظم جنايتهم، ولأن غيرهم  تبع لهم، وليدل على أن من طعن في الدين وتصدى للرد عليه، فإنه من أئمة  الكفر.* 
*( إِنَّهُمْ لا أَيْمَانَ لَهُمْ) أي: لا عهود ولا مواثيق يلازمون على  الوفاء بها، بل لا يزالون خائنين، ناكثين للعهد، لا يوثق منهم.* 
*( لَعَلَّهُمْ) في قتالكم إياهم ( يَنْتَهُونَ) عن الطعن في دينكم،  وربما دخلوا فيه، ثم حث على قتالهم، وهيج المؤمنين بذكر الأوصاف، التي صدرت  من هؤلاء الأعداء، والتي هم موصوفون بها، المقتضية لقتالهم فقال: ( أَلا  تُقَاتِلُونَ قَوْمًا نَكَثُوا أَيْمَانَهُمْ وَهَمُّوا بِإِخْرَاجِ  الرَّسُولِ) الذي يجب احترامه وتوقيره وتعظيمه؟ وهم هموا أن يجلوه ويخرجوه  من وطنه وسعوا في ذلك ما أمكنهم، ( وَهُمْ بَدَءُوكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ)  حيث نقضوا العهد وأعانوا عليكم، وذلك حيث عاونت  قريش -وهم معاهدون- بني بكر حلفاءهم على خزاعة حلفاء رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقاتلوا معهم كما هو مذكور مبسوط في السيرة.* 

*( أَتَخْشَوْنَهُم  ْ) في ترك قتالهم ( فَاللَّهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَخْشَوْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ) فإنه  أمركم بقتالهم، وأكد ذلك عليكم غاية التأكيد.* 
*فإن كنتم مؤمنين فامتثلوا لأمر اللّه، ولا تخشوهم فتتركوا أمر اللّه، ثم أمر بقتالهم وذكر ما يترتب على قتالهم من الفوائد، وكل هذا حث وإنهاض للمؤمنين على قتالهم، فقال: 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (189)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(14) الى الأية(20)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**      قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ وَيُخْزِهِمْ وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ  (14)    وَيُذْهِبْ غَيْظَ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَيَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  (15)    .*

* (     	قَاتِلُوهُمْ يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ بِأَيْدِيكُمْ  ) بالقتل  (     	وَيُخْزِهِمْ  ) إذا نصركم اللّه عليهم، وهم الأعداء الذين يطلب خزيهم ويحرص عليه،  (     	وَيَنْصُرْكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ  ) هذا وعد من اللّه وبشارة قد أنجزها.*
*  (     	وَيَشْفِ صُدُورَ قَوْمٍ مُؤْمِنِينَ * وَيُذْهِبْ غَيْظَ قُلُوبِهِمْ  ) فإن في قلوبهم من الحنق والغيظ عليهم ما يكون قتالهم وقتلهم شفاء لما في  قلوب المؤمنين من الغم والهم إذ يرون هؤلاء الأعداء محاربين للّه ولرسوله  ساعين في إطفاء نور اللّه وزوالا للغيظ الذي في قلوبهم وهذا يدل على محبة  اللّه لعباده المؤمنين واعتنائه بأحوالهم حتى إنه جعل -من جملة المقاصد  الشرعية- شفاء ما في صدورهم وذهاب غيظهم*
*ثم قال  (     	وَيَتُوبُ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ  ) من هؤلاء المحاربين بأن يوفقهم للدخول في الإسلام ويزينه في قلوبهم ويُكَرِّهَ إليهم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان*
*  (     	وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  ) يضع الأشياء مواضعها ويعلم من يصلح للإيمان فيهديه ومن لا يصلح فيبقيه في غيه وطغيانه*

*   أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تُتْرَكُوا وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ  جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلا رَسُولِهِ  وَلا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيجَةً وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  (16)    .*

*يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين بعد ما أمرهم بالجهاد:  (     	أَمْ حَسِبْتُمْ أَنْ تُتْرَكُوا  ) من دون ابتلاء وامتحان، وأمر بما يبين به الصادق والكاذب.*
*  (     	وَلَمَّا يَعْلَمِ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا مِنْكُمْ  ) أي: علما يظهر مما في القوة إلى الخارج، ليترتب عليه الثواب والعقاب، فيعلم الذين يجاهدون في سبيله: لإعلاء كلمته  (     	وَلَمْ يَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلا رَسُولِهِ وَلا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَلِيجَةً  ) أي: وليا من الكافرين، بل يتخذون اللّه ورسوله والمؤمنين أولياء.*
*فشرع اللّه الجهاد ليحصل به هذا المقصود الأعظم، وهو أن يتميز الصادقون  الذين لا يتحيزون إلا لدين اللّه، من الكاذبين الذين يزعمون الإيمان وهم  يتخذون الولائج والأولياء من دون اللّه ولا رسوله ولا المؤمنين.*
*  (     	وَاللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ  ) أي: يعلم ما يصير منكم ويصدر، فيبتليكم بما يظهر به حقيقة ما أنتم عليه، ويجازيكم على أعمالكم خيرها وشرها.*
*     مَا كَانَ لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يَعْمُرُوا مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ شَاهِدِينَ  عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِالْكُفْرِ أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ وَفِي  النَّارِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ  (17)    إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلا اللَّهَ  فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ  (18)    .*

*يقول تعالى:  (     	مَا كَانَ  ) أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق  (     	لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ أَنْ يَعْمُرُوا مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ  ) بالعبادة، والصلاة، وغيرها من أنواع الطاعات، والحال أنهم شاهدون ومقرون  على أنفسهم بالكفر بشهادة حالهم وفطرهم، وعلم كثير منهم أنهم على الكفر  والباطل.*
*فإذا كانوا  (     	شَاهِدِينَ عَلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ بِالْكُفْرِ  ) وعدم الإيمان، الذي هو شرط لقبول الأعمال، فكيف يزعمون أنهم عُمَّارُ مساجد اللّه، والأصل منهم مفقود، والأعمال منهم باطلة؟!!.*
*ولهذا قال:  (     	أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ  ) أي: بطلت وضلت  (   	وَفِي النَّارِ هُمْ خَالِدُونَ   ) .*
*ثم ذكر من هم عمار مساجد اللّه فقال:  (     	إِنَّمَا يَعْمُرُ مَسَاجِدَ اللَّهِ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَأَقَامَ الصَّلاةَ  ) الواجبة والمستحبة، بالقيام بالظاهر منها والباطن.*
*  (     	وَآتَى الزَّكَاةَ  ) لأهلها  (     	وَلَمْ يَخْشَ إِلا اللَّهَ  ) أي قصر خشيته على ربه، فكف عما حرم اللّه، ولم يقصر بحقوق اللّه الواجبة.*
*فوصفهم بالإيمان النافع، وبالقيام بالأعمال الصالحة التي أُمُّها الصلاة  والزكاة، وبخشية اللّه التي هي أصل كل خير، فهؤلاء عمار المساجد على  الحقيقة وأهلها الذين هم أهلها.*
*  (     	فَعَسَى أُولَئِكَ أَنْ يَكُونُوا مِنَ الْمُهْتَدِينَ  ) و     	"عسى"  من اللّه واجبة. وأما من لم يؤمن باللّه ولا باليوم الآخر، ولا عنده خشية  للّه، فهذا ليس من عمار مساجد اللّه، ولا من أهلها الذين هم أهلها، وإن زعم  ذلك وادعاه.*

*      أَجَعَلْتُمْ سِقَايَةَ الْحَاجِّ وَعِمَارَةَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ  كَمَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَجَاهَدَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  لا يَسْتَوُونَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الظَّالِمِينَ  (19)    الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ  (20)      .  * 

*لما اختلف بعض المسلمين، أو بعض المسلمين وبعض المشركين، في تفضيل  عمارة المسجد الحرام، بالبناء والصلاة والعبادة فيه وسقاية الحاج، على  الإيمان باللّه والجهاد في سبيله، أخبر اللّه تعالى بالتفاوت بينهما، فقال:  (     	أَجَعَلْتُمْ سِقَايَةَ الْحَاجِّ  ) أي: سقيهم الماء من زمزم كما هو المعروف إذا أطلق هذا الاسم، أنه المراد  (     	وَعِمَارَةَ الْمَسْجِدِ  < 1-332 >   الْحَرَامِ كَمَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَجَاهَدَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ لا يَسْتَوُونَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  )* 
*فالجهاد والإيمان باللّه أفضل من سقاية الحاج وعمارة المسجد الحرام  بدرجات كثيرة، لأن الإيمان أصل الدين، وبه تقبل الأعمال، وتزكو الخصال.*
*وأما الجهاد في سبيل اللّه فهو ذروة سنام الدين، الذي به يحفظ الدين الإسلامي ويتسع، وينصر الحق ويخذل الباطل.*
*وأما عمارة المسجد الحرام وسقاية الحاج، فهي وإن كانت أعمالا صالحة، فهي  متوقفة على الإيمان، وليس فيها من المصالح ما في الإيمان والجهاد، فلذلك  قال:  (     	لا يَسْتَوُونَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الظَّالِمِينَ  ) أي: الذين وصفهم الظلم، الذين لا يصلحون لقبول شيء من الخير، بل لا يليق  بهم إلا الشر.*
*ثم صرح بالفضل فقال:  (     	الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ  ) بالنفقة في الجهاد وتجهيز الغزاة  (     	وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ  ) بالخروج بالنفس  (     	أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ  ) أي: لا يفوز بالمطلوب ولا ينجو من المرهوب، إلا من اتصف بصفاتهم، وتخلق بأخلاقهم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (190)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(21) الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

*   يُبَشِّرُهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَرِضْوَانٍ وَجَنَّاتٍ لَهُمْ فِيهَا نَعِيمٌ مُقِيمٌ     (21)    خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ     (22)   . 

   ( يُبَشِّرُهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ) جودا منه، وكرما وبرا بهم، واعتناء ومحبة لهم،  ( بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ) أزال بها عنهم الشرور، وأوصل إليهم [بها] كل خير.  ( وَرِضْوَانٍ) منه تعالى عليهم، الذي هو أكبر نعيم الجنة وأجله، فيحل عليهم رضوانه، فلا يسخط عليهم أبدا. 
    ( وَجَنَّاتٍ لَهُمْ فِيهَا نَعِيمٌ مُقِيمٌ) من كل ما اشتهته الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، مما لا يعلم وصفه ومقداره إلا اللّه  تعالى، الذي منه أن اللّه أعد للمجاهدين في سبيله مائة درجة، ما بين كل  درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض، ولو اجتمع الخلق في درجة واحدة منها  لوسعتهم. 
    ( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا) لا ينتقلون عنها، ولا يبغون عنها حِوَلا  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ) لا تستغرب كثرته على فضل اللّه، ولا يتعجب من عظمه وحسنه على من يقول للشيء كن فيكون. 
   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ  وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ أَوْلِيَاءَ إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الإِيمَانِ  وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ     (23)    قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا  وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا أَحَبَّ  إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ  فَتَرَبَّصُوا حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي  الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ     (24)   . 

  يقول تعالى:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا) اعملوا بمقتضى الإيمان، بأن توالوا من قام به، وتعادوا من لم يقم به. 
  و  ( لا تَتَّخِذُوا آبَاءَكُمْ وَإِخْوَانَكُمْ  ) الذين هم أقرب الناس إليكم، وغيرهم من باب أولى وأحرى، فلا تتخذوهم  ( أَوْلِيَاءَ إِنِ اسْتَحَبُّوا) أي: اختاروا على وجه الرضا والمحبة  ( الْكُفْرَ عَلَى الإيمَانِ)  
    ( وَمَنْ يَتَوَلَّهُمْ مِنْكُمْ فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ) لأنهم تجرؤوا على معاصي اللّه، واتخذوا أعداء اللّه أولياء، وأصل الولاية:  المحبة والنصرة، وذلك أن اتخاذهم أولياء، موجب لتقديم طاعتهم على طاعة  اللّه، ومحبتهم على محبة اللّه ورسوله. 
  ولهذا ذكر السبب الموجب لذلك، وهو أن محبة اللّه ورسوله، يتعين تقديمهما على محبة كل شيء، وجعل جميع الأشياء تابعة لهما فقال:  ( قُلْ إِنْ كَانَ آبَاؤُكُمْ) ومثلهم الأمهات  ( وَأَبْنَاؤُكُمْ وَإِخْوَانُكُمْ  ) في النسب والعشرة   ( وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ وَعَشِيرَتُكُمْ  ) أي: قراباتكم عموما  ( وَأَمْوَالٌ اقْتَرَفْتُمُوه  َا) أي: اكتسبتموها وتعبتم في تحصيلها، خصها بالذكر، لأنها أرغب عند أهلها،  وصاحبها أشد حرصا عليها ممن تأتيه الأموال من غير تعب ولا كَدّ. 
    ( وَتِجَارَةٌ تَخْشَوْنَ كَسَادَهَا) أي: رخصها ونقصها، وهذا شامل لجميع أنواع التجارات والمكاسب من عروض  التجارات، من الأثمان، والأواني، والأسلحة، والأمتعة، والحبوب، والحروث،  والأنعام، وغير ذلك. 
    ( وَمَسَاكِنُ تَرْضَوْنَهَا) من حسنها وزخرفتها وموافقتها لأهوائكم، فإن كانت هذه الأشياء  ( أَحَبَّ إِلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَجِهَادٍ فِي سَبِيلِهِ) فأنتم فسقة ظلمة. 
    ( فَتَرَبَّصُوا) أي: انتظروا ما يحل بكم من العقاب  ( حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ اللَّهُ بِأَمْرِهِ) الذي لا مرد له. 
    ( وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ) أي: الخارجين عن طاعة اللّه، المقدمين على محبة اللّه شيئا من المذكورات. 
  وهذه الآية الكريمة أعظم دليل على وجوب محبة اللّه ورسوله، وعلى  تقديمها على محبة كل شيء، وعلى الوعيد الشديد والمقت الأكيد، على من كان  شيء من هذه المذكورات أحب إليه من اللّه ورسوله، وجهاد في سبيله. 
  وعلامة ذلك، أنه إذا عرض عليه أمران، أحدهما يحبه اللّه ورسوله، وليس  لنفسه فيه هوى، والآخر تحبه نفسه وتشتهيه، ولكنه يُفَوِّتُ عليه محبوبًا  للّه ورسوله، أو ينقصه، فإنه إن قدم ما تهواه نفسه، على ما يحبه اللّه، دل  ذلك على أنه ظالم، تارك لما يجب عليه. 
   لَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي مَوَاطِنَ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ  إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئًا  وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُمْ  مُدْبِرِينَ     (25)    ثُمَّ أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَأَنْزَلَ جُنُودًا لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَعَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ     (26)   .  

  يمتن تعالى على عباده المؤمنين، بنصره إياهم في مواطن كثيرة من مواطن  اللقاء، ومواضع الحروب والهيجاء، حتى في يوم"حنين"الذي اشتدت عليهم فيه  الأزمة، ورأوا من التخاذل والفرار، ما ضاقت عليهم به الأرض على رحبها  وسعتها. 
  وذلك أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم لما فتح مكة، سمع أن هوازن اجتمعوا  لحربه، فسار إليهم صلى الله عليه وسلم في أصحابه الذين فتحوا مكة، وممن  أسلم من الطلقاء أهل مكة، فكانوا اثني عشر ألفا، والمشركون أربعة آلاف،  فأعجب بعض المسلمين بكثرتهم، وقال بعضهم: لن نغلب اليوم من قلة. 
  فلما التقوا هم وهوازن، حملوا على المسلمين حملة واحدة، فانهزموا لا  يلوي أحد على أحد، ولم يبق مع رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا نحو مائة  رجل، ثبتوا معه، وجعلوا يقاتلون المشركين، وجعل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  يركض بغلته نحو المشركين ويقول:"أنا النبي لا كذب، أنا ابن عبد المطلب" 
  ولما رأى من المسلمين ما رأى، أمر العباس بن عبد المطلب أن ينادي في  الأنصار وبقية المسلمين، وكان رفيع الصوت، فناداهم: يا أصحاب السمرة، يا  أهل سورة البقرة. 
  فلما سمعوا صوته، عطفوا عطفة رجل واحد، فاجتلدوا مع المشركين، فهزم  اللّه المشركين، هزيمة شنيعة، واستولوا على معسكرهم ونسائهم وأموالهم. 
  وذلك قوله تعالى  ( لَقَدْ نَصَرَكُمُ اللَّهُ فِي مَوَاطِنَ كَثِيرَةٍ وَيَوْمَ حُنَيْنٍ) وهو اسم للمكان الذي كانت فيه الوقعة بين مكة والطائف. 
    ( إِذْ أَعْجَبَتْكُمْ كَثْرَتُكُمْ فَلَمْ تُغْنِ عَنْكُمْ شَيْئًا) أي: لم تفدكم شيئا، قليلا ولا كثيرا  ( وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الأرْضُ) بما أصابكم من الهم والغم حين انهزمتم  ( بِمَا رَحُبَتْ) أي: على رحبها وسعتها،  ( ثُمَّ وَلَّيْتُمْ مُدْبِرِينَ) أي: منهزمين. 
    ( ثُمَّ أَنزلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَعَلَى  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) والسكينة ما يجعله اللّه في القلوب وقت القلاقل والزلازل والمفظعات، مما  يثبتها، ويسكنها ويجعلها مطمئنة، وهي من نعم اللّه العظيمة على العباد. 
    ( وَأَنزلَ جُنُودًا لَمْ تَرَوْهَا) وهم الملائكة، أنزلهم اللّه معونة للمسلمين يوم حنين، يثبتونهم، ويبشرونهم بالنصر. 
    ( وَعَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا) بالهزيمة والقتل، واستيلاء المسلمين على نسائهم وأولادهم وأموالهم. 
    ( وَذَلِكَ جَزَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ) يعذبهم اللّه في الدنيا، ثم يردهم في الآخرة إلى عذاب غليظ.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (191)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(27) الى الأية(31)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**  ثُمَّ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ    < 1-333 >    عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (27)   .* 

* ( ثُمَّ يَتُوبُ اللَّهُ مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ) فتاب اللّه على كثير ممن كانت الوقعة عليهم، وأتوا إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم مسلمين تائبين، فرد عليهم نساءهم، وأولادهم.* 
*  ( وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) أي: ذو مغفرة واسعة، ورحمة عامة، يعفو عن الذنوب العظيمة للتائبين، ويرحمهم  بتوفيقهم للتوبة والطاعة، والصفح عن جرائمهم، وقبول توباتهم، فلا ييأسنَّ  أحد من مغفرته ورحمته، ولو فعل من الذنوب والإجرام ما فعل.* 

*   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ نَجَسٌ فَلا  يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ  عَيْلَةً فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ إِنْ شَاءَ إِنَّ  اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ     (28)   .* 

*يقول تعالى:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّمَا الْمُشْرِكُونَ) باللّه الذين عبدوا معه غيره  ( نَجَسٌ) أي: خبثاء في عقائدهم وأعمالهم، وأي نجاسة أبلغ ممن كان يعبد مع اللّه آلهة لا تنفع ولا تضر، ولا تغني عنه شيئا؟.* 
*وأعمالهم ما بين محاربة للّه، وصد عن سبيل اللّه ونصر للباطل، ورد  للحق، وعمل بالفساد في الأرض لا في الصلاح، فعليكم أن تطهروا أشرف البيوت  وأطهرها عنهم.* 
*  ( فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا) وهو سنة تسع من الهجرة، حين حج بالناس أبو بكر الصديق، وبعث النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ابن عمه عليا، أن يؤذن يوم الحج الأكبر بـ  ( براءة) فنادى أن لا يحج بعد العام مشرك، ولا يطوف بالبيت عريان.* 
*وليس المراد هنا، نجاسة البدن، فإن الكافر كغيره طاهر البدن، بدليل أن  اللّه تعالى أباح وطء الكتابية ومباشرتها، ولم يأمر بغسل ما أصاب  منها.* 
*والمسلمون ما زالوا يباشرون أبدان الكفار، ولم ينقل عنهم أنهم تقذروا  منها، تَقَذُّرَهْم من النجاسات، وإنما المراد كما تقدم نجاستهم المعنوية،  بالشرك، فكما أن التوحيد والإيمان، طهارة، فالشرك نجاسة.* 
*وقوله:  ( وَإِنْ خِفْتُمْ) أيها المسلمون  ( عَيْلَةً) أي: فقرا وحاجة، من منع المشركين من قربان المسجد الحرام، بأن تنقطع  الأسباب التي بينكم وبينهم من الأمور الدنيوية،  ( فَسَوْفَ يُغْنِيكُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ) فليس الرزق مقصورا على باب واحد، ومحل واحد، بل لا ينغلق باب إلا وفتح غيره  أبواب كثيرة، فإن فضل اللّه واسع، وجوده عظيم، خصوصا لمن ترك شيئا لوجهه  الكريم، فإن اللّه أكرم الأكرمين.* 
*وقد أنجز اللّه وعده، فإن اللّه قد أغنى المسلمين من فضله، وبسط لهم من الأرزاق ما كانوا به من أكبر الأغنياء والملوك.* 
*وقوله:  ( إِنْ شَاءَ) تعليق للإغناء بالمشيئة، لأن الغنى في الدنيا، ليس من لوازم الإيمان، ولا يدل على محبة اللّه، فلهذا علقه اللّه بالمشيئة.* 
*فإن اللّه يعطي الدنيا، من يحب، ومن لا يحب، ولا يعطي الإيمان والدين، إلا من يحب.* 
*  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ) أي: علمه    < 1-334 >   واسع، يعلم من يليق به الغنى، ومن لا يليق، ويضع الأشياء مواضعها وينزلها منازلها.* 
*وتدل الآية الكريمة، وهي قوله  ( فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا) أن المشركين بعد ما كانوا، هم الملوك والرؤساء بالبيت، ثم صار بعد الفتح  الحكم لرسول اللّه والمؤمنين، مع إقامتهم في البيت، ومكة المكرمة، ثم نزلت  هذه الآية.* 
*ولما مات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر أن يجلوا من الحجاز، فلا يبقى  فيها دينان، وكل هذا لأجل بُعْدِ كل كافر عن المسجد الحرام، فيدخل في قوله  ( فَلا يَقْرَبُوا الْمَسْجِدَ الْحَرَامَ بَعْدَ عَامِهِمْ هَذَا) * 

*    قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَلا يُحَرِّمُونَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ  الْحَقِّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ  عَنْ يَدٍ وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ     (29)   .* 

*هذه الآية أمر بقتال الكفار من اليهود والنصارى من  ( الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَلا بِالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ) إيمانا صحيحا يصدقونه بأفعالهم وأعمالهم. ولا يحرمون ما حرم الله، فلا  يتبعون شرعه في تحريم المحرمات،  ( وَلا يَدِينُونَ دِينَ الْحَقِّ) أي: لا يدينون بالدين الصحيح، وإن زعموا أنهم على دين، فإنه دين غير الحق،  لأنه إما بين دين مبدل، وهو الذي لم يشرعه اللّه أصلا وإما دين منسوخ قد  شرعه اللّه، ثم غيره بشريعة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فيبقى التمسك به بعد  النسخ غير جائز.* 
*فأمره بقتال هؤلاء وحث على ذلك، لأنهم يدعون إلى ما هم عليه، ويحصل الضرر الكثير منهم للناس، بسبب أنهم أهل كتاب.* 
*وغيَّى ذلك القتال  ( حَتَّى يُعْطُوا الْجِزْيَةَ) أي: المال الذي يكون جزاء لترك المسلمين قتالهم، وإقامتهم آمنين على أنفسهم  وأموالهم، بين أظهر المسلمين، يؤخذ منهم كل عام، كلٌّ على حسب حاله، من  غني وفقير ومتوسط، كما فعل ذلك أمير المؤمنين عمر بن الخطاب وغيره، من  أمراء المؤمنين.* 
*وقوله:  ( عَنْ يَدٍ) أي: حتى يبذلوها  في حال ذلهم، وعدم اقتدارهم، ويعطونها بأيديهم، فلا يرسلون بها خادما ولا غيره، بل لا تقبل إلا من أيديهم،  ( وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ) * 
*فإذا كانوا بهذه الحال، وسألوا المسلمين أن يقروهم بالجزية، وهم تحت  أحكام المسلمين وقهرهم، وحال الأمن من شرهم وفتنتهم، واستسلموا للشروط التي  أجراها عليهم المسلمون مما ينفي عزهم وتكبرهم، ويوجب ذلهم وصغارهم، وجب  على الإمام أو نائبه أن يعقدها لهم.* 
*وإلا بأن لم يفوا، ولم يعطوا الجزية عن يد وهم صاغرون، لم يجز إقرارهم بالجزية، بل يقاتلون حتى يسلموا.* 
*واستدل بهذه الآية الجمهور الذين يقولون: لا تؤخذ الجزية إلا من أهل الكتاب، لأن اللّه لم يذكر أخذ الجزية إلا منهم.* 
*وأما غيرهم فلم يذكر إلا قتالهم حتى يسلموا، وألحق بأهل الكتاب في أخذ  الجزية وإقرارهم في ديار المسلمين، المجوس، فإن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  أخذ الجزية من مجوس هجر، ثم أخذها أمير المؤمنين عمر من الفرس المجوس.* 
*وقيل: إن الجزية تؤخذ من سائر الكفار من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم، لأن هذه  الآية نزلت بعد الفراغ من قتال العرب المشركين، والشروع في قتال أهل الكتاب  ونحوهم، فيكون هذا القيد إخبارا بالواقع، لا مفهوما له.* 
*ويدل على هذا أن المجوس أخذت منهم الجزية وليسوا أهل كتاب، ولأنه قد  تواتر عن المسلمين من الصحابة ومن بعدهم أنهم يدعون من يقاتلونهم إلى إحدى  ثلاث: إما الإسلام، أو أداء الجزية، أو السيف، من غير فرق بين كِتَابِيٍّ  وغيره.* 
*    وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى  الْمَسِيحُ ابْنُ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ يُضَاهِئُونَ  قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى  يُؤْفَكُونَ     (30)    اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا  وَاحِدًا لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ سُبْحَانَهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ     (31)   . * 

*لما أمر تعالى بقتال أهل الكتاب، ذكر من أقوالهم الخبيثة، ما يهيج  المؤمنين الذين يغارون لربهم ولدينه على قتالهم، والاجتهاد وبذل الوسع فيه  فقال:  ( وَقَالَتِ الْيَهُودُ عُزَيْرٌ ابْنُ اللَّهِ) وهذه المقالة وإن لم تكن مقالة لعامتهم فقد قالها فرقة منهم، فيدل ذلك على  أن في اليهود من الخبث والشر ما أوصلهم إلى أن قالوا هذه المقالة التي  تجرأوا فيها على اللّه، وتنقصوا عظمته وجلاله.* 
*وقد قيل: إن سبب ادعائهم في  ( عزير) أنه ابن اللّه، أنه لما سلط الله الملوك  على بني إسرائيل، ومزقوهم كل ممزق، وقتلوا حَمَلَةَ التوراة، وجدوا عزيرا بعد ذلك حافظا لها أو    < 1-335 >   لأكثرها، فأملاها عليهم من حفظه، واستنسخوها، فادعوا فيه هذه الدعوى الشنيعة.* 
*  ( وَقَالَتِ النَّصَارَى الْمَسِيحُ) عيسى ابن مريم  ( ابْنُ اللَّهِ) قال اللّه تعالى  ( ذَلِكَ) القول الذي قالوه  ( قَوْلُهُمْ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ  ) لم يقيموا عليه حجة ولا برهانا.* 
*ومن كان لا يبالي بما يقول، لا يستغرب عليه أي قول يقوله، فإنه لا دين ولا عقل، يحجزه، عما يريد من الكلام.* 
*ولهذا قال:  ( يُضَاهِئُونَ) أي: يشابهون في قولهم هذا  ( قَوْلَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَبْلُ) أي: قول المشركين الذين يقولون:"الملائكة بنات اللّه"تشابهت قلوبهم، فتشابهت أقوالهم في البطلان.* 
*  ( قَاتَلَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَنَّى يُؤْفَكُونَ) أي: كيف يصرفون على الحق، الصرف الواضح المبين، إلى القول الباطل المبين.* 
*وهذا -وإن كان يستغرب على أمة كبيرة كثيرة، أن تتفق على قول- يدل على بطلانه أدنى تفكر وتسليط للعقل عليه، فإن لذلك سببا وهو أنهم:  ( اتَّخَذُوا أَحْبَارَهُمْ) وهم علماؤهم  ( وَرُهْبَانَهُمْ  ) أي: العُبَّاد المتجردين للعبادة.* 
*  ( أَرْبَابًا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ) يُحِلُّون لهم ما حرم اللّه فيحلونه، ويحرمون لهم ما أحل اللّه فيحرمونه،  ويشرعون لهم من الشرائع والأقوال المنافية لدين الرسل فيتبعونهم عليها.* 
*وكانوا أيضا يغلون في مشايخهم وعبادهم ويعظمونهم، ويتخذون قبورهم أوثانا تعبد من دون اللّه، وتقصد بالذبائح، والدعاء والاستغاثة.* 
*  ( وَالْمَسِيحَ ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ) اتخذوه إلها من دون اللّه، والحال أنهم خالفوا في ذلك أمر اللّه لهم على ألسنة رسله فما  ( أُمِرُوا إِلا لِيَعْبُدُوا إِلَهًا وَاحِدًا لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ) فيخلصون له العبادة والطاعة، ويخصونه بالمحبة والدعاء، فنبذوا أمر اللّه وأشركوا به ما لم ينزل به سلطانا.* 

*  ( سُبْحَانَهُ) وتعالى  ( عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ) أي: تنزه وتقدس، وتعالت عظمته عن شركهم وافترائهم، فإنهم ينتقصونه في ذلك،  ويصفونه بما لا يليق بجلاله، واللّه تعالى العالي في أوصافه وأفعاله عن كل  ما نسب إليه، مما ينافي كماله المقدس. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (192)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(32) الى الأية(36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**  يُرِيدُونَ أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَيَأْبَى  اللَّهُ إِلا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْكَافِرُونَ     (32)    هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ     (33)   .* 

*فلما تبين أنه لا حجة لهم على ما قالوه، ولا برهان لما أصَّلوه، وإنما هو مجرد قول قالوه وافتراء افتروه أخبر أنهم  ( يُرِيدُونَ ) بهذا  ( أَنْ يُطْفِئُوا نُورَ اللَّهِ بِأَفْوَاهِهِمْ ) * 
*ونور اللّه: دينه الذي أرسل به الرسل، وأنزل به الكتب، وسماه اللّه  نورا، لأنه يستنار به في ظلمات الجهل والأديان الباطلة، فإنه علم بالحق،  وعمل بالحق، وما عداه فإنه بضده، فهؤلاء اليهود والنصارى ومن ضاهوه من  المشركين، يريدون أن يطفئوا نور اللّه بمجرد أقوالهم، التي ليس عليها دليل  أصلا.* 
*  ( وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ ) لأنه النور الباهر، الذي لا يمكن لجميع الخلق لو اجتمعوا على إطفائه أن  يطفئوه، والذي أنزله جميع نواصي العباد بيده، وقد تكفل بحفظه من كل من  يريده بسوء، ولهذا قال:  ( وَيَأْبَى اللَّهُ إِلا أَنْ يُتِمَّ نُورَهُ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ  الْكَافِرُونَ ) وسعوا ما أمكنهم في رده وإبطاله، فإن سعيهم لا يضر الحق شيئا.* 
*ثم بين تعالى هذا النور الذي قد تكفل بإتمامه وحفظه فقال:  ( هُوَ الَّذِي أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِالْهُدَى ) الذي هو العلم النافع  ( وَدِينِ الْحَقِّ ) الذي هو العمل الصالح فكان ما بعث اللّه به محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم  مشتملا على بيان الحق من الباطل في أسماء اللّه وأوصافه وأفعاله، وفي  أحكامه وأخباره، والأمر بكل مصلحة نافعة للقلوب، والأرواح والأبدان من  إخلاص الدين للّه وحده، ومحبة اللّه وعبادته، والأمر بمكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن  الشيم، والأعمال الصالحة والآداب النافعة، والنهي عن كل ما يضاد ذلك  ويناقضه من الأخلاق والأعمال السيئة المضرة للقلوب والأبدان والدنيا  والآخرة.* 
*فأرسله اللّه بالهدى ودين الحق  ( لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى الدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُشْرِكُونَ ) أي: ليعليه على سائر الأديان بالحجة والبرهان، والسيف والسنان، وإن كره  المشركون ذلك، وبغوا له الغوائل، ومكروا مكرهم، فإن المكر السيئ لا يضر إلا  صاحبه، فوعد اللّه لا بد أن ينجزه، وما ضمنه لا بد أن يقوم به.* 
*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ الأَحْبَارِ  وَالرُّهْبَانِ لَيَأْكُلُونَ أَمْوَالَ النَّاسِ بِالْبَاطِلِ  وَيَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنِزُونَ الذَّهَبَ  وَالْفِضَّةَ وَلا يُنْفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَبَشِّرْهُمْ  بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ     (34)    يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ فَتُكْوَى بِهَا  جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ هَذَا مَا كَنَزْتُمْ  لأَنْفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْنِزُونَ     (35)   .* 

*هذا تحذير من اللّه تعالى لعباده المؤمنين عن كثير من الأحبار  والرهبان، أي: العلماء والعباد الذين يأكلون أموال الناس بالباطل، أي: بغير  حق، ويصدون عن سبيل اللّه، فإنهم إذا كانت لهم رواتب من أموال الناس، أو  بذل الناس لهم من أموالهم فإنه لأجل علمهم وعبادتهم، ولأجل هداهم وهدايتهم،  وهؤلاء يأخذونها   < 1-336 >    ويصدون الناس عن سبيل اللّه، فيكون أخذهم لها على هذا الوجه سحتا وظلما،  فإن الناس ما بذلوا لهم من أموالهم إلا ليدلوهم إلى الطريق المستقيم.* 
*ومن أخذهم لأموال الناس بغير حق، أن يعطوهم ليفتوهم أو يحكموا لهم بغير  ما أنزل اللّه، فهؤلاء الأحبار والرهبان، ليحذر منهم هاتان الحالتان:  أخذهم لأموال الناس بغير حق، وصدهم الناس عن سبيل اللّه.* 
*  ( وَالَّذِينَ يَكْنزونَ الذَّهَبَ وَالْفِضَّةَ ) أي: يمسكونها  ( وَلا يُنْفِقُونَهَا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) أي: طرق الخير الموصلة إلى اللّه، وهذا هو الكنز المحرم، أن يمسكها عن  النفقة الواجبة، كأن يمنع منها الزكاة أو النفقات الواجبة للزوجات، أو  الأقارب، أو النفقة في سبيل اللّه إذا وجبت.* 
*  ( فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ ) ثم فسره بقوله:  ( يَوْمَ يُحْمَى عَلَيْهَا ) أي: على أموالهم،  ( فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ ) فيحمى كل دينار أو درهم على حدته.* 
*  ( فَتُكْوَى بِهَا جِبَاهُهُمْ وَجُنُوبُهُمْ وَظُهُورُهُمْ ) في يوم القيامة كلما بردت أعيدت في يوم كان مقداره خمسين ألف سنة، ويقال لهم توبيخا ولوما:  ( هَذَا مَا كَنزتُمْ لأنْفُسِكُمْ فَذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْنزونَ ) فما ظلمكم ولكنكم ظلمتم أنفسكم وعذبتموها بهذا الكنز.* 
*وذكر اللّه في هاتين الآيتين، انحراف الإنسان في ماله، وذلك بأحد أمرين:* 
*إما أن ينفقه في الباطل الذي لا يجدي عليه نفعا، بل لا يناله منه إلا  الضرر المحض، وذلك كإخراج الأموال في المعاصي والشهوات التي لا تعين على  طاعة اللّه، وإخراجها للصد عن سبيل اللّه.* 
*وإما أن يمسك ماله عن إخراجه في الواجبات، و"النهي عن الشيء، أمر بضده"* 
*وقوله:      إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا فِي  كِتَابِ اللَّهِ يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ مِنْهَا  أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ  أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ  كَافَّةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ     (36)   .* 

*يقول تعالى  ( إِنَّ عِدَّةَ الشُّهُورِ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ) أي: في قضائه وقدره.  ( اثْنَا عَشَرَ شَهْرًا ) وهي هذه الشهور المعروفة  ( فِي كِتَابِ اللَّهِ ) أي في حكمه القدري،  ( يَوْمَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضَ ) وأجرى ليلها ونهارها، وقدر أوقاتها فقسمها على هذه الشهور الاثني عشر [شهرا].* 
*  ( مِنْهَا أَرْبَعَةٌ حُرُمٌ ) وهي: رجب الفرد، وذو القعدة، وذو الحجة، والمحرم، وسميت حرما لزيادة حرمتها، وتحريم القتال فيها.* 
*  ( فَلا تَظْلِمُوا فِيهِنَّ أَنْفُسَكُمْ ) يحتمل أن الضمير يعود إلى الاثنى عشر شهرا، وأن اللّه تعالى بين أنه جعلها  مقادير للعباد، وأن تعمر بطاعته، ويشكر اللّه تعالى على مِنَّتِهِ بها،  وتقييضها لمصالح العباد، فلتحذروا من ظلم أنفسكم فيها.* 
*ويحتمل أن الضمير يعود إلى الأربعة الحرم، وأن هذا نهي لهم عن الظلم  فيها، خصوصا مع النهي عن الظلم كل وقت، لزيادة تحريمها، وكون الظلم فيها  أشد منه في غيرها.* 
*ومن ذلك النهي عن القتال فيها، على قول من قال: إن القتال في الأشهر الحرام  لم ينسخ تحريمه عملا بالنصوص العامة في تحريم القتال فيها.* 
*ومنهم من قال: إن تحريم القتال فيها منسوخ، أخذا بعموم نحو قوله تعالى:  ( وَقَاتِلُوا الْمُشْرِكِينَ كَافَّةً كَمَا يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ كَافَّةً ) أي: قاتلوا جميع أنواع المشركين والكافرين برب العالمين.* 
*ولا تخصوا أحدا منهم بالقتال دون أحد، بل اجعلوهم كلهم لكم أعداء كما  كانوا هم معكم كذلك، قد اتخذوا أهل الإيمان أعداء لهم، لا يألونهم من الشر  شيئا.* 
*ويحتمل أن  ( كَافَّةً ) حال من الواو فيكون معنى هذا: وقاتلوا جميعكم المشركين، فيكون فيها وجوب النفير على جميع المؤمنين.* 

*وقد نسخت على هذا الاحتمال بقوله:       وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً      الآية.  ( وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ ) بعونه ونصره وتأييده، فلتحرصوا على استعمال تقوى اللّه في سركم وعلنكم  والقيام بطاعته، خصوصا عند قتال الكفار، فإنه في هذه الحال، ربما ترك  المؤمن العمل بالتقوى في معاملة الكفار الأعداء المحاربين. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (193)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(37) الى الأية(40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   إِنَّمَا النَّسِيءُ زِيَادَةٌ فِي الْكُفْرِ يُضَلُّ بِهِ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا يُحِلُّونَهُ عَامًا وَيُحَرِّمُونَه  ُ عَامًا لِيُوَاطِئُوا  عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ فَيُحِلُّوا مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ زُيِّنَ  لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ     (37 )   .* 

*النسيء: هو ما كان أهل الجاهلية يستعملونه في الأشهر الحرم، وكان من  جملة بدعهم الباطلة، أنهم لما رأوا احتياجهم للقتال في بعض أوقات الأشهر  الحرم، رأوا -بآرائهم الفاسدة- أن يحافظوا على عدة الأشهر الحرم، التي حرم  اللّه القتال فيها، وأن يؤخروا بعض الأشهر الحرم، أو يقدموه، ويجعلوا مكانه  من أشهر الحل ما أرادوا، فإذا جعلوه مكانه أحلوا   < 1-337 >   القتال فيه، وجعلوا الشهر الحلال حراما، فهذا -كما أخبر اللّه عنهم- أنه زيادة في كفرهم وضلالهم، لما فيه من المحاذير.* 
*منها: أنهم ابتدعوه من تلقاء أنفسهم، وجعلوه بمنزلة شرع اللّه ودينه، واللّه ورسوله بريئان منه.* 
*ومنها: أنهم قلبوا الدين، فجعلوا الحلال حراما، والحرام حلالا.* 
*ومنها: أنهم مَوَّهوا على اللّه بزعمهم وعلى عباده، ولبسوا عليهم دينهم، واستعملوا الخداع والحيلة في دين اللّه.* 
*ومنها: أن العوائد المخالفة للشرع مع الاستمرار عليها، يزول قبحها عن  النفوس، وربما ظن أنها عوائد حسنة، فحصل من الغلط والضلال ما حصل، ولهذا  قال:  ( يُضَلُّ بِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُحِلُّونَهُ عَامًا وَيُحَرِّمُونَه  ُ  عَامًا لِيُوَاطِئُوا عِدَّةَ مَا حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ ) أي: ليوافقوها في العدد، فيحلوا ما حرم اللّه.* 
*  ( زُيِّنَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ أَعْمَالِهِمْ ) أي: زينت لهم الشياطين الأعمال السيئة، فرأوها حسنة، بسبب العقيدة المزينة في قلوبهم.* 

*  ( وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْكَافِرِينَ ) أي: الذين انصبغ الكفر والتكذيب في قلوبهم، فلو جاءتهم كل آية، لم يؤمنوا.* 

* قال تعالى:     يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انْفِرُوا  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الأَرْضِ أَرَضِيتُمْ  بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الآخِرَةِ فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلا قَلِيلٌ     (38 )    إِلا تَنْفِرُوا يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَيَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْمًا  غَيْرَكُمْ وَلا تَضُرُّوهُ شَيْئًا وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ     (39 )   .* 

*اعلم أن كثيرا من هذه السورة الكريمة، نزلت في غزوة تبوك، إذ ندب النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم المسلمين إلى غزو الروم، وكان الوقت حارا، والزاد  قليلا والمعيشة عسرة، فحصل من بعض المسلمين من التثاقل ما أوجب أن يعاتبهم  اللّه تعالى عليه ويستنهضهم، فقال تعالى:* 
*  ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) ألا تعملون بمقتضى الإيمان، وداعي  اليقين من المبادرة لأمر اللّه، والمسارعة إلى رضاه، وجهاد أعدائه والنصرة لدينكم، فـ  ( مَا لَكُمْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمُ انْفِرُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ اثَّاقَلْتُمْ إِلَى الأرْضِ ) أي: تكاسلتم، وملتم إلى الأرض والدعة والسكون فيها.* 
*  ( أَرَضِيتُمْ بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا مِنَ الآخِرَةِ ) أي: ما حالكم إلا حال من رضي بالدنيا وسعى لها ولم يبال بالآخرة، فكأنه ما آمن بها.* 
*  ( فَمَا مَتَاعُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ) التي مالت بكم، وقدمتموها على الآخرة  ( إِلا قَلِيلٌ ) أفليس قد جعل اللّه لكم عقولا تَزِنُون بها الأمور، وأيها أحق بالإيثار؟.* 
*أفليست الدنيا -من أولها إلى آخرها- لا نسبة لها في الآخرة. فما مقدار  عمر الإنسان القصير جدا من الدنيا حتى يجعله الغاية التي لا غاية وراءها،  فيجعل سعيه وكده وهمه وإرادته لا يتعدى حياته الدنيا القصيرة المملوءة  بالأكدار، المشحونة بالأخطار.* 
*فبأي رَأْيٍ رأيتم إيثارها على الدار الآخرة الجامعة لكل نعيم، التي  فيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين، وأنتم فيها خالدون، فواللّه ما آثر  الدنيا على الآخرة من وقر الإيمان في قلبه، ولا من جزل رأيه، ولا من عُدَّ  من أولي الألباب، ثم توعدهم على عدم النفير فقال:* 
*  ( إِلا تَنْفِرُوا يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا ) في الدنيا والآخرة، فإن عدم النفير في حال الاستنفار من كبائر الذنوب  الموجبة لأشد العقاب، لما فيها من المضار الشديدة، فإن المتخلف، قد عصى  اللّه تعالى وارتكب لنهيه، ولم يساعد على نصر دين اللّه، ولا ذب عن كتاب  اللّه وشرعه، ولا أعان إخوانه المسلمين على عدوهم الذي يريد أن يستأصلهم  ويمحق دينهم، وربما اقتدى به غيره من ضعفاء الإيمان، بل ربما فَتَّ في  أعضاد من قاموا بجهاد أعداء اللّه، فحقيق بمن هذا حاله أن يتوعده اللّه  بالوعيد الشديد، فقال:  ( إِلا تَنْفِرُوا يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا وَيَسْتَبْدِلْ  قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ ) ثم لا يكونوا أمثالكم  ( وَلا تَضُرُّوهُ شَيْئًا ) فإنه تعالى متكفل بنصر دينه وإعلاء كلمته، فسواء امتثلتم لأمر اللّه، أو  ألقيتموه، وراءكم ظهريا.* 
*  ( وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ ) لا يعجزه شيء أراده، ولا يغالبه أحد.* 

*   إِلا تَنْصُرُوهُ فَقَدْ نَصَرَهُ اللَّهُ إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ إِذْ يَقُولُ  لِصَاحِبِهِ لا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا فَأَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ  سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا وَجَعَلَ  كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَى وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ  الْعُلْيَا وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ     (40 )   .* 

*أي: إلا تنصروا رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم، فاللّه غني عنكم، لا تضرونه شيئا، فقد نصره في أقل ما يكون وأذلة  ( إِذْ أَخْرَجَهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) من مكة لما هموا بقتله، وسعوا في ذلك، وحرصوا أشد الحرص، فألجؤوه إلى أن يخرج.* 
*  ( ثَانِيَ اثْنَيْنِ ) أي: هو وأبو بكر الصديق رضي اللّه عنه.  ( إِذْ هُمَا فِي الْغَارِ ) أي: لما هربا من مكة، لجآ إلى غار ثور  في أسفل مكة، فمكثا فيه ليبرد عنهما الطلب.* 
*فهما في تلك الحالة الحرجة الشديدة المشقة، حين انتشر الأعداء من كل  جانب يطلبونهما ليقتلوهما، فأنزل اللّه عليهما من نصره ما لا يخطر على  البال.* 
*  ( إِذْ يَقُولُ ) النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( لِصَاحِبِهِ ) أبي بكر لما حزن واشتد قلقه،    < 1-338 >    ( لا تَحْزَنْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَنَا ) بعونه ونصره وتأييده.* 
*  ( فَأَنزلَ اللَّهُ سَكِينَتَهُ عَلَيْهِ ) أي: الثبات والطمأنينة، والسكون المثبتة للفؤاد، ولهذا لما قلق صاحبه سكنه وقال  ( لا تحزن إن اللّه معنا )   * *  ( وَأَيَّدَهُ بِجُنُودٍ لَمْ تَرَوْهَا ) وهي الملائكة الكرام، الذين جعلهم اللّه حرسا له،  ( وَجَعَلَ كَلِمَةَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا السُّفْلَى ) أي: الساقطة المخذولة، فإن الذين كفروا قد كانوا على حرد قادرين، في ظنهم  على قتل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأخذه، حنقين عليه، فعملوا غاية  مجهودهم في ذلك، فخذلهم اللّه ولم يتم لهم مقصودهم، بل ولا أدركوا شيئا  منه.* 
*ونصر اللّه رسوله بدفعه عنه، وهذا هو النصر المذكور في هذا الموضع، فإن  النصر على قسمين: نصر المسلمين إذا طمعوا في عدوهم بأن يتم اللّه لهم ما  طلبوا، وقصدوا، ويستولوا على عدوهم ويظهروا عليهم.* 
*والثاني نصر المستضعف الذي طمع فيه عدوه القادر، فنصر اللّه إياه، أن  يرد عنه عدوه، ويدافع عنه، ولعل هذا النصر أنفع النصرين، ونصر اللّه رسوله  إذ أخرجه الذين كفروا ثاني اثنين من هذا النوع.* 
*وقوله  ( وَكَلِمَةُ اللَّهِ هِيَ الْعُلْيَا ) أي كلماته القدرية وكلماته الدينية، هي العالية على كلمة غيره، التي من جملتها قوله:        وَكَانَ حَقًّا عَلَيْنَا نَصْرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ          إِنَّا لَنَنْصُرُ رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَيَوْمَ يَقُومُ الأَشْهَادُ          وَإِنَّ جُنْدَنَا لَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ      فدين اللّه هو الظاهر العالي على سائر الأديان، بالحجج الواضحة، والآيات الباهرة والسلطان الناصر.* 
*  ( وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ ) لا يغالبه مغالب، ولا يفوته هارب،  ( حَكِيمٌ ) يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وقد يؤخر نصر حزبه إلى وقت آخر، اقتضته الحكمة الإلهية.* 
*وفي هذه الآية الكريمة فضيلة أبي بكر الصديق بخصيصة لم تكن لغيره من  هذه الأمة، وهي الفوز بهذه المنقبة الجليلة، والصحبة الجميلة، وقد أجمع  المسلمون على أنه هو المراد بهذه الآية الكريمة، ولهذا عدوا من أنكر صحبة  أبي بكر للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، كافرا، لأنه منكر للقرآن الذي صرح بها.* 

*وفيها فضيلة السكينة، وأنها من تمام نعمة اللّه على العبد في أوقات  الشدائد والمخاوف التي تطيش بها الأفئدة، وأنها تكون على حسب معرفة العبد  بربه، وثقته بوعده الصادق، وبحسب إيمانه وشجاعته.* 
*وفيها: أن الحزن قد يعرض لخواص عباد الله الصديقين، مع أن الأولى -إذا  نزل بالعبد- أن يسعى في ذهابه عنه، فإنه مضعف للقلب، موهن للعزيمة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (194)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(41) الى الأية(47)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**  انْفِرُوا خِفَافًا وَثِقَالا وَجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ  فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ     (41 )    لَوْ كَانَ عَرَضًا قَرِيبًا وَسَفَرًا قَاصِدًا لاتَّبَعُوكَ وَلَكِنْ  بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ وَسَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَوِ  اسْتَطَعْنَا لَخَرَجْنَا مَعَكُمْ يُهْلِكُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ     (42 )   .* 

*يقول تعالى لعباده المؤمنين -مهيجا لهم على النفير في سبيله فقال:  (  انْفِرُوا خِفَافًا وَثِقَالا ) أي: في العسر واليسر، والمنشط والمكره، والحر والبرد، وفي جميع الأحوال.* 
*  (  وَجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنْفُسِكُمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) أي: ابذلوا جهدكم في ذلك، واستفرغوا وسعكم في المال والنفس، وفي هذا دليل  على أنه -كما يجب الجهاد في النفس- يجب الجهاد في المال، حيث اقتضت الحاجة  ودعت لذلك.* 
*ثم قال:  (  ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ ) أي: الجهاد في النفس والمال، خير لكم من التقاعد عن ذلك، لأن فيه رضا اللّه  تعالى، والفوز بالدرجات العاليات عنده، والنصر لدين اللّه، والدخول في  جملة جنده وحزبه.* 
*لو كان خروجهم لطلب العرض القريب، أي: منفعة دنيوية سهلة التناول  (  وَ ) كان السفر  (  وَسَفَرًا قَاصِدًا ) أي: قريبا سهلا.  (  لاتَّبَعُوكَ ) لعدم المشقة الكثيرة،  (  وَلَكِنْ بَعُدَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الشُّقَّةُ ) أي: طالت عليهم المسافة، وصعب عليهم السفر، فلذلك تثاقلوا عنك، وليس هذا من  أمارات العبودية، بل العبد حقيقة هو المتعبد لربه في كل حال، القائم  بالعبادة السهلة والشاقة، فهذا العبد للّه على كل حال.* 
*  (  وَسَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَوِ اسْتَطَعْنَا لَخَرَجْنَا مَعَكُمْ ) أي: سيحلفون أن تخلفهم عن الخروج أن لهم أعذرا وأنهم لا يستطيعون ذلك.* 
*  (  يُهْلِكُونَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ ) بالقعود والكذب والإخبار بغير الواقع،  (  وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ ) * 
*وهذا العتاب إنما هو للمنافقين، الذين تخلفوا عن النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم في "غزوة تبوك"وأبدوا من الأعذار الكاذبة ما أبدوا، فعفا النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم عنهم بمجرد اعتذارهم، من غير أن يمتحنهم، فيتبين له الصادق من الكاذب،  ولهذا عاتبه اللّه على هذه المسارعة إلى عذرهم فقال:* 
*    عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ     (43 )    لا يَسْتَأْذِنُكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  أَنْ يُجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ  بِالْمُتَّقِينَ     (44 )    إِنَّمَا يَسْتَأْذِنُكَ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ  الآخِرِ وَارْتَابَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ فَهُمْ فِي رَيْبِهِمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ     (45 )   .* 

*يقول تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (  عَفَا اللَّهُ عَنْكَ ) أي: سامحك وغفر لك ما أجريت.* 
*  (  لِمَ أَذِنْتَ لَهُمْ ) في التخلف  (  حَتَّى يَتَبَيَّنَ لَكَ الَّذِينَ صَدَقُوا وَتَعْلَمَ الْكَاذِبِينَ ) بأن تمتحنهم، ليتبين لك الصادق من الكاذب، فتعذر من يستحق العذر ممن لا يستحق ذلك.* 
*ثم أخبر أن المؤمنين باللّه واليوم الآخر، لا يستأذنون في ترك الجهاد  بأموالهم وأنفسهم، لأن ما معهم من الرغبة في الخير والإيمان، يحملهم على  الجهاد من غير أن يحثهم عليه حاث،    < 1-339 >   فضلا عن كونهم يستأذنون في تركه من غير عذر.* 
*  (  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالْمُتَّقِينَ ) فيجازيهم على ما قاموا به من تقواه، ومن علمه بالمتقين، أنه أخبر، أن من علاماتهم، أنهم لا يستأذنون في ترك الجهاد.* 
*  (  إِنَّمَا يَسْتَأْذِنُكَ الَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ وَارْتَابَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ ) أي: ليس لهم إيمان تام، ولا يقين صادق، فلذلك قلَّتْ رغبتهم في الخير، وجبنوا عن القتال، واحتاجوا أن يستأذنوا في ترك القتال.  (  فَهُمْ فِي رَيْبِهِمْ يَتَرَدَّدُونَ ) أي: لا يزالون في الشك والحيرة.* 
*    وَلَوْ أَرَادُوا الْخُرُوجَ لأَعَدُّوا لَهُ عُدَّةً وَلَكِنْ كَرِهَ  اللَّهُ انْبِعَاثَهُمْ فَثَبَّطَهُمْ وَقِيلَ اقْعُدُوا مَعَ  الْقَاعِدِينَ     (46 )    لَوْ خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ مَا زَادُوكُمْ إِلا خَبَالا وَلأَوْضَعُوا  خِلالَكُمْ يَبْغُونَكُمُ الْفِتْنَةَ وَفِيكُمْ سَمَّاعُونَ لَهُمْ  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ     (47 )   . * 

*يقول تعالى مبينا أن المتخلفين من المنافقين قد ظهر منهم من  القرائن ما يبين أنهم ما قصدوا الخروج للجهاد بالكلية، وأن أعذارهم التي  اعتذروها باطلة، فإن العذر هو المانع الذي يمنع إذا بذل العبد وسعه، وسعى  في أسباب الخروج، ثم منعه مانع شرعي، فهذا الذي يعذر.* 
*  (  و ) أما هؤلاء المنافقون فـ  (  لَوْ أَرَادُوا الْخُرُوجَ لأعَدُّوا لَهُ عُدَّةً ) أي: لاستعدوا وعملوا ما يمكنهم من الأسباب، ولكن لما لم يعدوا له عدة، علم أنهم ما أرادوا الخروج.* 
*  (  وَلَكِنْ كَرِهَ اللَّهُ انْبِعَاثَهُمْ ) معكم في الخروج للغزو  (  فَثَبَّطَهُمْ ) قدرا وقضاء، وإن كان قد أمرهم وحثهم على الخروج، وجعلهم مقتدرين عليه، ولكن بحكمته ما أراد إعانتهم، بل خذلهم وثبطهم  (  وَقِيلَ اقْعُدُوا مَعَ الْقَاعِدِينَ ) من النساء والمعذورين.* 
*ثم ذكر الحكمة في ذلك فقال  (  لَوْ خَرَجُوا فِيكُمْ مَا زَادُوكُمْ إِلا خَبَالا ) أي: نقصا.* 
*  (  وَلأوْضَعُوا خِلالَكُمْ ) أي: ولسعوا في الفتنة والشر بينكم، وفرقوا جماعتكم المجتمعين،  (  يَبْغُونَكُمُ الْفِتْنَةَ ) أي: هم حريصون على فتنتكم وإلقاء العداوة بينكم.* 
*  (  وَفِيكُمْ ) أناس ضعفاء العقول  (  سَمَّاعُونَ لَهُمْ ) أي: مستجيبون لدعوتهم يغترون بهم، فإذا كانوا هم حريصين على خذلانكم،  وإلقاء الشر بينكم، وتثبيطكم عن أعدائكم، وفيكم من يقبل منهم ويستنصحهم.  فما ظنك بالشر الحاصل من خروجهم مع المؤمنين، والنقص الكثير منهم، فللّه  أتم الحكمة حيث ثبطهم ومنعهم من الخروج مع عباده المؤمنين رحمة بهم، ولطفا  من أن يداخلهم ما لا ينفعهم، بل يضرهم.* 

*  (  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِالظَّالِمِينَ ) فيعلم عباده كيف يحذرونهم، ويبين لهم من المفاسد الناشئة من مخالطتهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (195)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(48) الى الأية(54)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   لَقَدِ ابْتَغَوُا الْفِتْنَةَ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَقَلَّبُوا لَكَ الأُمُورَ  حَتَّى جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَظَهَرَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ     (48 )   .* 

*ثم ذكر أنه قد سبق لهم سوابق في الشر فقال:  (  لَقَدِ ابْتَغَوُا الْفِتْنَةَ مِنْ قَبْلُ ) أي: حين هاجرتم إلى المدينة، بذلوا الجهد،  (  وَقَلَّبُوا لَكَ الأمُورَ ) أي: أداروا الأفكار، وأعملوا الحيل في إبطال دعوتكم وخذلان دينكم، ولم يقصروا في ذلك،  (  حَتَّى جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَظَهَرَ أَمْرُ اللَّهِ وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ ) فبطل كيدهم واضمحل باطلهم، فحقيق بمثل هؤلاء أن يحذر اللّه عباده المؤمنين منهم، وأن لا يبالي المؤمنين، بتخلفهم عنهم.* 
*    وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ ائْذَنْ لِي وَلا تَفْتِنِّي أَلا فِي الْفِتْنَةِ سَقَطُوا وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ     (49 )   .* 

*أي: ومن هؤلاء المنافقين من يستأذن في التخلف، ويعتذر بعذر آخر عجيب، فيقول:  (  ائْذَنْ لِي ) في التخلف  (  وَلا تَفْتِنِّي ) في الخروج، فإني إذا خرجت، فرأيت نساء بين الأصفر لا أصبر عنهن، كما قال ذلك "الجد بن قيس" * 
*ومقصوده -قبحه اللّه- الرياء والنفاق بأن مقصودي مقصود حسن، فإن في خروجي فتنة وتعرضا للشر، وفي عدم خروجي عافية وكفا عن الشر.* 
*قال اللّه تعالى مبينا كذب هذا القول:  (  أَلا فِي الْفِتْنَةِ سَقَطُوا ) فإنه على تقدير صدق هذا القائل في قصده، [فإن] في التخلف مفسدة كبرى وفتنة  عظمى محققة، وهي معصية اللّه ومعصية رسوله، والتجرؤ على الإثم الكبير،  والوزر العظيم، وأما الخروج فمفسدة قليلة بالنسبة للتخلف، وهي متوهمة، مع  أن هذا القائل قصده التخلف لا غير، ولهذا توعدهم اللّه بقوله:  (  وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ ) ليس لهم عنها مفر ولا مناص، ولا فكاك، ولا خلاص.* 
*   إِنْ تُصِبْكَ حَسَنَةٌ تَسُؤْهُمْ وَإِنْ تُصِبْكَ مُصِيبَةٌ يَقُولُوا  قَدْ أَخَذْنَا أَمْرَنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ وَيَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ فَرِحُونَ     (50 )    قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا هُوَ مَوْلانَا وَعَلَى اللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ     (51 )   .* 

*يقول تعالى مبينا أن المنافقين هم الأعداء حقا، المبغضون للدين صرفا:  (  إِنْ تُصِبْكَ حَسَنَةٌ ) كنصر وإدالة على العدو  (  تَسُؤْهُمْ ) أي: تحزنهم وتغمهم.* 
*  (  وَإِنْ تُصِبْكَ مُصِيبَةٌ ) كإدالة العدو عليك  (  يَقُولُوا ) متبجحين بسلامتهم من الحضور معك.* 
*  (  قَدْ أَخَذْنَا أَمْرَنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ ) أي: قد حذرنا وعملنا بما ينجينا من الوقوع في مثل هذه المصيبة.* 
*  (  وَيَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ فَرِحُونَ ) فيفرحون بمصيبتك، وبعدم مشاركتهم إياك فيها. قال تعالى رادا عليهم في ذلك  (  قُلْ لَنْ يُصِيبَنَا إِلا مَا كَتَبَ اللَّهُ لَنَا ) أي: قدره وأجراه في اللوح المحفوظ.* 
*  (  هُوَ مَوْلانَا ) أي: متولي أمورنا الدينية والدنيوية، فعلينا الرضا بأقداره وليس في أيدينا من الأمر شيء.* 
*  (  وَعَلَى اللَّهِ ) وحده  (  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ ) أي: يعتمدوا عليه في جلب مصالحهم ودفع المضار عنهم، ويثقوا به في تحصيل  مطلوبهم، فلا خاب من توكل عليه، وأما من توكل على غيره، فإنه مخذول غير  مدرك لما أمل.* 
*   < 1-340 >  * 

*    قُلْ هَلْ تَرَبَّصُونَ بِنَا إِلا إِحْدَى الْحُسْنَيَيْنِ وَنَحْنُ  نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ أَوْ  بِأَيْدِينَا فَتَرَبَّصُوا إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُتَرَبِّصُونَ     (52 )   .* 

*أي: قل للمنافقين الذين يتربصون بكم الدوائر: أي شيء تربصون بنا؟ فإنكم  لا تربصون بنا إلا أمرا فيه غاية نفعنا، وهو إحدى الحسنيين، إما الظفر  بالأعداء والنصر عليهم ونيل الثواب الأخروي والدنيوي. وإما الشهادة التي هي  من أعلى درجات الخلق، وأرفع المنازل عند اللّه.* 
*وأما تربصنا بكم -يا معشر المنافقين- فنحن نتربص بكم، أن يصيبكم اللّه  بعذاب من عنده، لا سبب لنا فيه، أو بأيدينا، بأن يسلطنا عليكم فنقتلكم.  (  فَتَرَبَّصُوا ) بنا الخير  (  إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُتَرَبِّصُونَ ) بكم الشر.* 
*    قُلْ أَنْفِقُوا طَوْعًا أَوْ كَرْهًا لَنْ يُتَقَبَّلَ مِنْكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ     (53 )    وَمَا مَنَعَهُمْ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ مِنْهُمْ نَفَقَاتُهُمْ إِلا أَنَّهُمْ  كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَبِرَسُولِهِ وَلا يَأْتُونَ الصَّلاةَ إِلا وَهُمْ  كُسَالَى وَلا يُنْفِقُونَ إِلا وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ     (54 )   .* 

*يقول تعالى مبينا بطلان نفقات المنافقين، وذاكرا السبب في ذلك  (  قُلْ ) لهم  (  أَنْفِقُوا طَوْعًا ) من أنفسكم  (  أَوْ كَرْهًا ) على ذلك، بغير اختياركم.  (  لَنْ يُتَقَبَّلَ مِنْكُمْ ) شيء من أعمالكم  (  إِنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ ) خارجين عن طاعة اللّه، ثم بين صفة فسقهم وأعمالهم، فقال:  (  وَمَا مَنَعَهُمْ أَنْ تُقْبَلَ مِنْهُمْ نَفَقَاتُهُمْ إِلا أَنَّهُمْ  كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَبِرَسُولِهِ ) والأعمال كلها شرط قبولها الإيمان، فهؤلاء لا إيمان لهم ولا عمل صالح، حتى  إن الصلاة التي هي أفضل أعمال البدن، إذا قاموا إليها قاموا كسالى، قال:  (  وَلا يَأْتُونَ الصَّلاةَ إِلا وَهُمْ كُسَالَى ) أي: متثاقلون، لا يكادون يفعلونها من ثقلها عليهم.* 

*  (  وَلا يُنْفِقُونَ إِلا وَهُمْ كَارِهُونَ ) من غير انشراح صدر وثبات نفس، ففي هذا غاية الذم لمن فعل مثل فعلهم، وأنه  ينبغي للعبد أن لا يأتي الصلاة إلا وهو نشيط البدن والقلب إليها، ولا ينفق  إلا وهو منشرح الصدر ثابت القلب، يرجو ذخرها وثوابها من اللّه وحده، ولا  يتشبه بالمنافقين. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (196)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(55) الى الأية(60)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**  فَلا تُعْجِبْكَ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلا أَوْلادُهُمْ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ  اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ بِهَا فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَتَزْهَقَ  أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ     (55 )    وَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُمْ لَمِنْكُمْ وَمَا هُمْ مِنْكُمْ وَلَكِنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ يَفْرَقُونَ     (56 )    لَوْ يَجِدُونَ مَلْجَأً أَوْ مَغَارَاتٍ أَوْ مُدَّخَلا لَوَلَّوْا إِلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَجْمَحُونَ     (57 )   .* 

*يقول تعالى: فلا تعجبك أموال هؤلاء المنافقين ولا أولادهم، فإنه لا  غبطة فيها، وأول بركاتها عليهم أن قدموها على مراضى ربهم، وعصوا اللّه  لأجلها  ( إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ لِيُعَذِّبَهُمْ بِهَا فِي الْحَيَاةِ  الدُّنْيَا ) والمراد بالعذاب هنا، ما ينالهم من المشقة في تحصيلها، والسعي الشديد في  ذلك، وهم القلب فيها، وتعب البدن.* 
*فلو قابلت لذاتهم فيها بمشقاتهم، لم يكن لها نسبة إليها، فهي -لما ألهتهم عن اللّه وذكره- صارت وبالا عليهم حتى في الدنيا.* 
*ومن وبالها العظيم الخطر، أن قلوبهم تتعلق بها، وإرادتهم لا تتعداها،  فتكون منتهى مطلوبهم وغاية مرغوبهم ولا يبقى في قلوبهم للآخرة نصيب، فيوجب  ذلك أن ينتقلوا من الدنيا  ( وَتَزْهَقَ أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ ) * 
*فأي عقوبة أعظم من هذه العقوبة الموجبة للشقاء الدائم والحسرة الملازمة.* 
*  ( وَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُمْ لَمِنْكُمْ وَمَا هُمْ مِنْكُمْ  وَلَكِنَّهُمْ ) قصدهم في حلفهم هذا أنهم  ( قَوْمٌ يَفْرَقُونَ ) أي: يخافون الدوائر، وليس في قلوبهم شجاعة تحملهم على أن يبينوا أحوالهم.  فيخافون إن أظهروا حالهم منكم، ويخافون أن تتبرأوا منهم، فيتخطفهم الأعداء  من كل جانب.* 
*وأما حال قوي القلب ثابت الجنان، فإنه يحمله ذلك على بيان حاله، حسنة  كانت أو سيئة، ولكن المنافقين خلع عليهم خلعة الجبن، وحلوا بحلية الكذب.* 
*ثم ذكر شدة جبنهم فقال:  ( لَوْ يَجِدُونَ مَلْجَأً ) يلجأون إليه عندما تنزل بهم الشدائد،  ( أَوْ مَغَارَاتٍ ) يدخلونها فيستقرون فيها  ( أَوْ مُدَّخَلا ) أي: محلا يدخلونه فيتحصنون فيه  ( لَوَلَّوْا إِلَيْهِ وَهُمْ يَجْمَحُونَ ) أي: يسرعون ويهرعون، فليس لهم ملكة، يقتدرون بها على الثبات.* 

*   وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَلْمِزُكَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ فَإِنْ أُعْطُوا مِنْهَا رَضُوا وَإِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَوْا مِنْهَا إِذَا هُمْ يَسْخَطُونَ     (58 )    وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ رَضُوا مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ وَقَالُوا  حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ سَيُؤْتِينَا اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِنَّا  إِلَى اللَّهِ رَاغِبُونَ     (59 )   .* 

*أي: ومن هؤلاء المنافقين من يعيبك في قسمة الصدقات، وينتقد عليك فيها،  وليس انتقادهم فيها وعيبهم لقصد صحيح، ولا لرأي رجيح، وإنما مقصودهم أن  يعطوا منها.  ( فَإِنْ أُعْطُوا مِنْهَا رَضُوا وَإِنْ لَمْ يُعْطَوْا مِنْهَا إِذَا  هُمْ يَسْخَطُونَ ) وهذه حالة لا تنبغي للعبد أن يكون رضاه وغضبه، تابعا لهوى نفسه الدنيوي  وغرضه الفاسد، بل الذي ينبغي أن يكون هواه تبعا لمرضاة ربه، كما قال النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم:"لا يؤمن أحدكم حتى يكون هواه تبعا لما جئت به"* 
*وقال هنا:  ( وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ رَضُوا مَا آتَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ ) أي: أعطاهم من قليل وكثير.  ( وَقَالُوا حَسْبُنَا اللَّهُ )    < 1-341 >   أي: كافينا اللّه، فنرضى بما قسمه لنا، وليؤملوا فضله وإحسانه إليهم بأن  يقولوا:  ( سَيُؤْتِينَا اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَرَسُولُهُ إِنَّا إِلَى اللَّهِ  رَاغِبُونَ ) أي: متضرعون في جلب منافعنا، ودفع مضارنا، لسلموا من النفاق ولهدوا إلى  الإيمان والأحوال العالية، ثم بين تعالى كيفية قسمة الصدقات الواجبة فقال:* 
*   إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ لِلْفُقَرَاءِ وَالْمَسَاكِينِ وَالْعَامِلِينَ  عَلَيْهَا وَالْمُؤَلَّفَة  ِ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَفِي الرِّقَابِ وَالْغَارِمِينَ  وَفِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَابْنِ السَّبِيلِ فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ  وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ     (60 )   .* 

*يقول تعالى:  ( إِنَّمَا الصَّدَقَاتُ ) أي: الزكوات الواجبة، بدليل أن الصدقة المستحبة لكل أحد، لا يخص بها أحد دون أحد.* 
*أي: إنما الصدقات لهؤلاء المذكورين دون من عداهم، لأنه حصرها فيهم، وهم ثمانية أصناف.* 
*الأول والثاني: الفقراء والمساكين، وهم في هذا الموضع، صنفان متفاوتان،  فالفقير أشد حاجة من المسكين، لأن اللّه بدأ بهم، ولا يبدأ إلا بالأهم  فالأهم، ففسر الفقير بأنه الذي لا يجد شيئا، أو يجد بعض كفايته دون نصفها.* 
*والمسكين: الذي يجد نصفها فأكثر، ولا يجد تمام كفايته، لأنه لو وجدها لكان غنيا، فيعطون من الزكاة ما يزول به فقرهم ومسكنتهم.* 
*والثالث: العاملون على الزكاة، وهم كل من له عمل وشغل فيها، من حافظ  لها، أو جاب لها من أهلها، أو راع، أو حامل لها، أو كاتب، أو نحو ذلك،  فيعطون لأجل عمالتهم، وهي أجرة لأعمالهم فيها.* 
*والرابع: المؤلفة قلوبهم، المؤلف قلبه: هو السيد المطاع في قومه، ممن  يرجى إسلامه، أو يخشى شره أو يرجى بعطيته قوة إيمانه، أو إسلام نظيره، أو  جبايتها ممن لا يعطيها، فيعطى ما يحصل به التأليف والمصلحة.* 
*الخامس: الرقاب، وهم المكاتبون الذين قد اشتروا أنفسهم من ساداتهم، فهم  يسعون في تحصيل ما يفك رقابهم، فيعانون على ذلك من الزكاة، وفك الرقبة  المسلمة التي في حبس الكفار داخل في هذا، بل أولى، ويدخل في هذا أنه يجوز  أن يعتق منها الرقاب استقلالا لدخوله في قوله:  ( وفي الرقاب ) * 
*السادس: الغارمون، وهم قسمان:* 
*أحدهما: الغارمون لإصلاح ذات البين، وهو أن يكون بين طائفتين من الناس  شر وفتنة، فيتوسط الرجل للإصلاح بينهم بمال يبذله لأحدهم أو لهم كلهم، فجعل  له نصيب من الزكاة، ليكون أنشط له وأقوى لعزمه، فيعطى ولو كان غنيا.* 
*والثاني: من غرم لنفسه ثم أعسر، فإنه يعطى ما يُوَفِّى به دينه.* 
*والسابع: الغازي في سبيل اللّه، وهم: الغزاة المتطوعة، الذين لا ديوان  لهم، فيعطون من الزكاة ما يعينهم على غزوهم، من ثمن سلاح، أو دابة، أو نفقة  له ولعياله، ليتوفر على الجهاد ويطمئن قلبه.* 
*وقال كثير من الفقهاء: إن تفرغ القادر على الكسب لطلب العلم، أعطي من الزكاة، لأن العلم داخل في الجهاد في سبيل اللّه.* 
*وقالوا أيضا: يجوز أن يعطى منها الفقير لحج فرضه، [وفيه نظر]  .* 
*والثامن: ابن السبيل، وهو الغريب المنقطع به في غير بلده، فيعطى من  الزكاة ما يوصله إلى بلده، فهؤلاء الأصناف الثمانية الذين تدفع إليهم  الزكاة وحدهم.* 
*  ( فَرِيضَةً مِنَ اللَّهِ ) فرضها وقدرها، تابعة لعلمه وحكمه  ( وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ ) واعلم أن هذه الأصناف الثمانية، ترجع إلى أمرين:* 
*أحدهما: من يعطى لحاجته ونفعه، كالفقير، والمسكين، ونحوهما.* 
*والثاني: من يعطى للحاجة إليه وانتفاع الإسلام به، فأوجب اللّه هذه  الحصة في أموال الأغنياء، لسد الحاجات الخاصة والعامة للإسلام والمسلمين،  فلو أعطى الأغنياء زكاة أموالهم على الوجه الشرعي، لم يبق فقير من  المسلمين، ولحصل من الأموال ما يسد الثغور، ويجاهد به الكفار وتحصل به جميع  المصالح الدينية.* 

*   وَمِنْهُمُ الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ قُلْ  أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَكُمْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ  اللَّهِ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     (61 )   . * 

* أي: ومن هؤلاء المنافقين  ( الَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ النَّبِيَّ ) بالأقوال الردية، والعيب له ولدينه،  ( وَيَقُولُونَ هُوَ أُذُنٌ ) أي: لا يبالون بما يقولون من الأذية للنبي، ويقولون: إذا بلغه عنا بعض ذلك،  جئنا نعتذر إليه، فيقبل منا، لأنه أذن، أي: يقبل كل ما يقال له، لا يميز  بين صادق وكاذب،   < 1-342 >    وقصدهم -قبحهم اللّه- فيما بينهم، أنهم غير مكترثين بذلك، ولا مهتمين به،  لأنه إذا لم يبلغه فهذا مطلوبهم، وإن بلغه اكتفوا بمجرد الاعتذار الباطل.* 
*فأساءوا كل الإساءة من أوجه كثيرة، أعظمها أذية نبيهم الذي جاء لهدايتهم، وإخراجهم من الشقاء والهلاك إلى الهدى والسعادة.* 
*ومنها: عدم اهتمامهم أيضا بذلك، وهو قدر زائد على مجرد الأذية.* 
*ومنها: قدحهم في عقل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعدم إدراكه وتفريقه  بين الصادق والكاذب، وهو أكمل الخلق عقلا وأتمهم إدراكا، وأثقبهم رأيا  وبصيرة، ولهذا قال تعالى:  ( قُلْ أُذُنُ خَيْرٍ لَكُمْ ) أي: يقبل من قال له خيرا وصدقا.* 

*وأما إعراضه وعدم تعنيفه لكثير من المنافقين المعتذرين بالأعذار الكذب، فلسعة خلقه، وعدم اهتمامه بشأنهم  ، وامتثاله لأمر اللّه في قوله:        سَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ إِذَا انْقَلَبْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ لِتُعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ رِجْسٌ      .* 
*وأما حقيقة ما في قلبه ورأيه، فقال عنه:  ( يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَيُؤْمِنُ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) الصادقين المصدقين، ويعلم الصادق من الكاذب، وإن كان كثيرا ما يعرض عن الذين يعرف كذبهم وعدم صدقهم،  ( وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ ) فإنهم به يهتدون، وبأخلاقه يقتدون.* 
*وأما غير المؤمنين فإنهم لم يقبلوا هذه الرحمة بل ردوها، فخسروا دنياهم وآخرتهم،  ( وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْذُونَ رَسُولَ اللَّهِ ) بالقول أو الفعل  ( لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) في الدنيا والآخرة، ومن العذاب الأليم أنه يتحتم قتل مؤذيه وشاتمه. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (197)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(62) الى الأية(68)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ لِيُرْضُوكُمْ وَاللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُرْضُوهُ إِنْ كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ     (62 )    أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ مَنْ يُحَادِدِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَأَنَّ  لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْخِزْيُ الْعَظِيمُ     (63 )   
*
*  ( يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ لِيُرْضُوكُمْ ) فيتبرأوا مما صدر منهم من الأذية وغيرها، فغايتهم أن ترضوا عليهم.  ( وَاللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُرْضُوهُ إِنْ كَانُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ ) لأن المؤمن لا يقدم شيئا على رضا ربه ورضا رسوله، فدل هذا على انتفاء إيمانهم حيث قدموا رضا غير اللّه ورسوله.* 
*وهذا محادة للّه ومشاقة له، وقد توعد من حاده بقوله:  ( أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّهُ مَنْ يُحَادِدِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ ) أي  : يكون في حد وشق مبعد عن اللّه ورسوله بأن تهاون بأوامر اللّه، وتجرأ على محارمه.* 
*  ( فَأَنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدًا فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْخِزْيُ الْعَظِيمُ ) الذي لا خزي أشنع ولا أفظع منه، حيث فاتهم النعيم المقيم، وحصلوا على عذاب الجحيم عياذا باللّه من أحوالهم  .* 
*    يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَنْ تُنَزَّلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ  تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ قُلِ اسْتَهْزِئُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ  مُخْرِجٌ مَا تَحْذَرُونَ     (64 )    وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ  قُلْ أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ     (65 )    لا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ إِنْ نَعْفُ عَنْ  طَائِفَةٍ مِنْكُمْ نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً بِأَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ     (66 )   . 
*
*كانت هذه السورة الكريمة تسمى "الفاضحة" لأنها بينت أسرار المنافقين،  وهتكت أستارهم، فما زال اللّه يقول: ومنهم ومنهم، ويذكر أوصافهم، إلا أنه  لم يعين أشخاصهم لفائدتين: إحداهما: أن اللّه سِتِّيرٌ يحب الستر على  عباده.* 
*والثانية: أن الذم على من اتصف بذلك الوصف من المنافقين، الذين توجه  إليهم الخطاب وغيرهم إلى يوم القيامة، فكان ذكر الوصف أعم وأنسب، حتى خافوا  غاية الخوف.* 
*قال اللّه تعالى:         لَئِنْ لَمْ يَنْتَهِ الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ  وَالْمُرْجِفُون  َ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ لَنُغْرِيَنَّكَ بِهِمْ ثُمَّ لا  يُجَاوِرُونَكَ فِيهَا إِلا قَلِيلا  *  مَلْعُونِينَ أَيْنَمَا ثُقِفُوا أُخِذُوا وَقُتِّلُوا تَقْتِيلا     * 
*وقال هنا  ( يَحْذَرُ الْمُنَافِقُونَ أَنْ تُنزلَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُورَةٌ تُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ ) أي تخبرهم وتفضحهم وتبين أسرارهم حتى تكون علانية لعباده ويكونوا عبرة للمعتبرين* 
*  ( قُلِ اسْتَهْزِئُوا ) أي استمروا على ما أنتم عليه من الاستهزاء والسخرية  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْرِجٌ مَا تَحْذَرُونَ ) وقد وفَّى تعالى بوعده فأنزل هذه السورة التي بينتهم وفضحتهم وهتكت أستارهم* 
*  ( وَلَئِنْ سَأَلْتَهُمْ ) عما قالوه من الطعن في المسلمين وفي دينهم يقول طائفة منهم في غزوة تبوك"ما  رأينا مثل قرائنا هؤلاء -يعنون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه- أرغب  بطونا وأكذب ألسنا    وأجبن عند اللقاء"ونحو ذلك* 
*ولما بلغهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد علم بكلامهم جاءوا يعتذرون إليه ويقولون  ( إِنَّمَا كُنَّا نَخُوضُ وَنَلْعَبُ ) أي نتكلم بكلام لا قصد لنا به ولا قصدنا الطعن والعيب* 
*قال اللّه تعالى -مبينا عدم عذرهم وكذبهم في ذلك-  ( قُلْ ) لهم  ( أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  * لا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ ) فإن الاستهزاء باللّه وآياته ورسوله كفر مخرج عن الدين لأن أصل الدين مبني على تعظيم اللّه وتعظيم   < 1-343 >  دينه ورسله والاستهزاء بشيء من ذلك مناف لهذا الأصل ومناقض له أشد المناقضة* 
*ولهذا لما جاءوا إلى الرسول يعتذرون بهذه المقالة والرسول لا يزيدهم على قوله  ( أَبِاللَّهِ وَآيَاتِهِ وَرَسُولِهِ كُنْتُمْ تَسْتَهْزِئُونَ  * لا تَعْتَذِرُوا قَدْ كَفَرْتُمْ بَعْدَ إِيمَانِكُمْ ) * 
*وقوله  ( إِنْ نَعْفُ عَنْ طَائِفَةٍ مِنْكُمْ ) لتوبتهم واستغفارهم وندمهم  ( نُعَذِّبْ طَائِفَةً ) منكم  ( بِأَنَّهُمْ ) بسبب أنهم  ( كَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ ) مقيمين على كفرهم ونفاقهم* 
*وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن من أسر سريرة خصوصا السريرة التي يمكر فيها  بدينه ويستهزئ به وبآياته ورسوله فإن اللّه تعالى يظهرها ويفضح صاحبها  ويعاقبه أشد العقوبة* 
*وأن من استهزأ بشيء من كتاب اللّه أو سنة رسوله الثابتة عنه أو سخر  بذلك أو تنقصه أو استهزأ بالرسول أو تنقصه فإنه كافر باللّه العظيم وأن  التوبة مقبولة من كل ذنب وإن كان عظيما* 
*   الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ يَأْمُرُونَ  بِالْمُنْكَرِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَقْبِضُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ  نَسُوا اللَّهَ فَنَسِيَهُمْ إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ     (67 )    وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْكُفَّارَ نَارَ  جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا هِيَ حَسْبُهُمْ وَلَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ     (68 )   . 
*
*يقول تعالى:  ( الْمُنَافِقُونَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تُ بَعْضُهُمْ مِنْ بَعْضٍ ) لأنهم اشتركوا في النفاق، فاشتركوا في تولي بعضهم بعضا، وفي هذا قطع للمؤمنين من ولايتهم.* 
*ثم ذكر وصف المنافقين العام، الذي لا يخرج منه صغير منهم ولا كبير، فقال:  ( يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمُنْكَرِ ) وهو الكفر والفسوق والعصيان.* 
*  ( وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمَعْرُوفِ ) وهو الإيمان، والأخلاق الفاضلة، والأعمال الصالحة، والآداب الحسنة.  ( وَيَقْبِضُونَ أَيْدِيَهُمْ ) عن الصدقة وطرق الإحسان، فوصفهم البخل.* 
*  ( نَسُوا اللَّهَ ) فلا يذكرونه إلا قليلا  ( فَنَسِيَهُمْ ) من رحمته، فلا يوفقهم لخير، ولا يدخلهم الجنة، بل يتركهم في الدرك الأسفل من النار، خالدين فيها مخلدين.* 
*  ( إِنَّ الْمُنَافِقِينَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ ) حصر الفسق فيهم، لأن فسقهم أعظم من فسق غيرهم، بدليل أن عذابهم أشد من عذاب  غيرهم، وأن المؤمنين قد ابتلوا بهم، إذ كانوا بين أظهرهم، والاحتراز منهم  شديد. 
*
*  ( وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُنَافِقِينَ وَالْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَالْكُفَّارَ نَارَ  جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا هِيَ حَسْبُهُمْ وَلَعَنَهُمُ اللَّهُ  وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ ) جمع المنافقين والكفار في النار، واللعنة والخلود في ذلك، لاجتماعهم في  الدنيا على الكفر، والمعاداة للّه ورسوله، والكفر بآياته. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (198)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(69) الى الأية(72)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية


**  كَالَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ كَانُوا أَشَدَّ مِنْكُمْ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرَ  أَمْوَالا وَأَوْلادًا فَاسْتَمْتَعُوا بِخَلاقِهِمْ فَاسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ  بِخَلاقِكُمْ كَمَا اسْتَمْتَعَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ بِخَلاقِهِمْ  وَخُضْتُمْ كَالَّذِي خَاضُوا أُولَئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ  (69)   أَلَمْ يَأْتِهِمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ  وَثَمُودَ وَقَوْمِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَأَصْحَابِ مَدْيَنَ وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَ  اتِ  أَتَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ  لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ  (70)   .*

*يقول تعالى محذرا المنافقين أن يصيبهم ما أصاب من قبلهم من الأمم المكذبة.  (  قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ وَقَوْمِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَأَصْحَابِ مَدْيَنَ وَالْمُؤْتَفِكَ  اتِ  ) أي: قرى قوم لوط.*
*فكلهم  (  أَتَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ  ) أي: بالحق الواضح الجلي، المبين لحقائق الأشياء، فكذبوا بها، فجرى عليهم ما  قص اللّه علينا، فأنتم أعمالكم شبيهة بأعمالهم، استمتعتم بخلاقكم، أي:  بنصيبكم من الدنيا فتناولتموه على وجه اللذة والشهوة معرضين عن المراد منه،  واستعنتم به على معاصي اللّه، ولم تتعد همتكم وإرادتكم ما خولتم من النعم  كما فعل الذين من قبلكم وخضتم كالذي خاضوا، أي: وخضتم بالباطل والزور  وجادلتم بالباطل لتدحضوا به الحق، فهذه أعمالهم وعلومهم، استمتاع بالخلاق  وخوض بالباطل، فاستحقوا من العقوبة والإهلاك ما استحق من قبلهم ممن فعلوا  كفعلهم، وأما المؤمنون فهم وإن استمتعوا بنصيبهم وما خولوا من الدنيا، فإنه  على وجه الاستعانة به على طاعة اللّه، وأما علومهم فهي علوم الرسل، وهي  الوصول إلى اليقين في جميع المطالب العالية، والمجادلة بالحق لإدحاض  الباطل.*
*قوله  (  فَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ  ) إذ أوقع بهم من عقوبته ما أوقع.  (  وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ  ) حيث تجرأوا على معاصيه، وعصوا رسلهم، واتبعوا أمر كل جبار عنيد.*

*  < 1-344 > * 

*    وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ وَيُقِيمُونَ  الصَّلاةَ وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  أُولَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللَّهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  (71)   وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي  جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ  الْعَظِيمُ  (72)   .*

*لما ذكر أن المنافقين بعضهم أولياء بعض  ذكر أن المؤمنين بعضهم أولياء بعض، ووصفهم بضد ما وصف به المنافقين، فقال:  (  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ  ) أي: ذكورهم وإناثهم  (  بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَاءُ بَعْضٍ  ) في المحبة والموالاة، والانتماء والنصرة.*
*  (  يَأْمُرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ  ) وهو: اسم جامع، لكل ما عرف حسنه، من العقائد الحسنة، والأعمال الصالحة، والأخلاق الفاضلة، وأول من يدخل في أمرهم أنفسهم،  (  وَيَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  ) وهو: كل ما خالف المعروف وناقضه من العقائد الباطلة، والأعمال الخبيثة، والأخلاق الرذيلة.*
*  (  وَيُطِيعُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  ) أي: لا يزالون ملازمين لطاعة اللّه ورسوله على الدوام.*
*  (  أُولَئِكَ سَيَرْحَمُهُمُ اللَّهُ  ) أي: يدخلهم في رحمته، ويشملهم بإحسانه.*
*  (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَزِيزٌ حَكِيمٌ  ) أي: قوي قاهر، ومع قوته فهو حكيم، يضع كل شيء موضعه اللائق به الذي يحمد على ما خلقه وأمر به.*
*ثم ذكر ما أعد اللّه لهم من الثواب فقال:  (  وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ  ) جامعة لكل نعيم وفرح، خالية من كل أذى وترح، تجري من تحت قصورها ودورها  وأشجارها الأنهار الغزيرة، المروية للبساتين الأنيقة، التي لا يعلم ما فيها  من الخيرات والبركات إلا اللّه تعالى.*
*  (  خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا  ) لا يبغون عنها حِوَلا  (  وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ  ) قد زخرفت وحسنت وأعدت لعباد اللّه المتقين، قد طاب مرآها، وطاب منزلها  ومقيلها، وجمعت من آلات المساكن العالية ما لا يتمنى فوقه المتمنون، حتى إن  اللّه تعالى قد أعد لهم غرفا في غاية الصفاء والحسن، يرى ظاهرها من  باطنها، وباطنها من ظاهرها.*
*فهذه المساكن الأنيقة، التي حقيق بأن تسكن إليها النفوس، وتنزع إليها  القلوب، وتشتاق لها الأرواح، لأنها في جنات عدن، أي: إقامة لا يظعنون عنها،  ولا يتحولون منها.*
*  (  وَرِضْوَانٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  ) يحله على أهل الجنة  (  أَكْبَرُ  ) مما هم فيه من النعيم، فإن نعيمهم لم يطب إلا برؤية ربهم ورضوانه عليهم،  ولأنه الغاية التي أمَّها العابدون، والنهاية التي سعى نحوها المحبون، فرضا  رب الأرض والسماوات، أكبر من نعيم الجنات.*

*  (  ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ  ) حيث حصلوا على كل مطلوب، وانتفى عنهم كل محذور، وحسنت وطابت منهم جميع الأمور، فنسأل اللّه أن يجعلنا معهم بجوده.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
الحلقة (199)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(73) الى الأية(80)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**  يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَاغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ     (73 )    يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ مَا قَالُوا وَلَقَدْ قَالُوا كَلِمَةَ الْكُفْرِ  وَكَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِسْلامِهِمْ وَهَمُّوا بِمَا لَمْ يَنَالُوا وَمَا  نَقَمُوا إِلا أَنْ أَغْنَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ فَإِنْ  يَتُوبُوا يَكُ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ وَإِنْ يَتَوَلَّوْا يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ  عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ وَمَا لَهُمْ فِي الأَرْضِ  مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ     (74 )   . 
*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ الْكُفَّارَ وَالْمُنَافِقِي  نَ  ) أي: بالغ في جهادهم والغلظة عليهم حيث اقتضت الحال الغلظة عليهم.* 
*وهذا الجهاد يدخل فيه الجهاد باليد، والجهاد بالحجة واللسان، فمن بارز منهم بالمحاربة فيجاهد باليد، واللسان والسيف والبيان.* 
*ومن كان مذعنا للإسلام بذمة أو عهد، فإنه يجاهد بالحجة والبرهان ويبين  له محاسن الإسلام، ومساوئ الشرك والكفر، فهذا ما لهم في الدنيا.* 
*  ( وَ  ) أما في الآخرة، فـ  ( مَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ  ) أي: مقرهم الذي لا يخرجون منها  ( وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ  ). * 
*  ( يَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ مَا قَالُوا وَلَقَدْ قَالُوا كَلِمَةَ الْكُفْرِ  ) أي: إذا قالوا قولا كقول من قال منهم        لَيُخْرِجَنَّ الأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا الأَذَلَّ      والكلام الذي يتكلم به الواحد بعد الواحد، في الاستهزاء بالدين، وبالرسول.* 
*فإذا بلغهم أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم قد بلغه شيء من ذلك، جاءوا إليه يحلفون باللّه ما قالوا.* 
*قال تعالى مكذبا لهم:  ( وَلَقَدْ قَالُوا كَلِمَةَ الْكُفْرِ وَكَفَرُوا بَعْدَ إِسْلامِهِمْ  ) فإسلامهم السابق -وإن كان ظاهره أنه أخرجهم من دائرة الكفر -فكلامهم الأخير ينقض إسلامهم، ويدخلهم بالكفر.* 
*  ( وَهَمُّوا بِمَا لَمْ يَنَالُوا  ) وذلك حين هموا بالفتك برسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم في غزوة تبوك، فقص اللّه عليه نبأهم، فأمر من يصدهم عن قصدهم.* 
*  ( وَ  ) الحال أنهم  ( مَا نَقَمُوا  ) وعابوا من رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم  ( إِلا أَنْ أَغْنَاهُمُ اللَّهُ وَرَسُولُهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ  ) بعد أن كانوا فقراء معوزين، وهذا من أعجب الأشياء، أن يستهينوا بمن كان  سببا لإخراجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، ومغنيا لهم بعد الفقر، وهل حقه عليهم  إلا أن يعظموه، ويؤمنوا به ويجلوه؟ فاجتمع الداعي الديني وداعي المروءة  الإنسانية.* 
*   < 1-345 >  * 
*ثم عرض عليهم التوبة فقال:  ( فَإِنْ يَتُوبُوا يَكُ خَيْرًا لَهُمْ  ) لأن التوبة، أصل لسعادة الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*  ( وَإِنْ يَتَوَلَّوْا  ) عن التوبة والإنابة  ( يُعَذِّبْهُمُ اللَّهُ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ  ) في الدنيا بما ينالهم من الهم والغم والحزن على نصرة اللّه لدينه، وإعزار  نبيه، وعدم حصولهم على مطلوبهم، وفي الآخرة، في عذاب السعير.* 
*  ( وَمَا لَهُمْ فِي الأرْضِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ  ) يتولى أمورهم، ويحصل لهم المطلوب  ( وَلا نَصِيرٍ  ) يدفع عنهم المكروه، وإذا انقطعوا من ولاية اللّه تعالى، فَثَمَّ أصناف الشر والخسران، والشقاء والحرمان.* 
*    وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ عَاهَدَ اللَّهَ لَئِنْ آتَانَا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ لَنَصَّدَّقَنَّ وَلَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ     (75 )    فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ بَخِلُوا بِهِ وَتَوَلَّوْا وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ     (76 )    فَأَعْقَبَهُمْ نِفَاقًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلَى يَوْمِ يَلْقَوْنَهُ بِمَا  أَخْلَفُوا اللَّهَ مَا وَعَدُوهُ وَبِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ     (77 )    أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّهُمْ وَنَجْوَاهُمْ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ     (78 )   . 
*
*أي: ومن هؤلاء المنافقين من أعطى اللّه عهده وميثاقه  ( لَئِنْ آتَانَا مِنْ فَضْلِهِ ) من الدنيا فبسطها لنا ووسعها  ( لَنَصَّدَّقَنَّ وَلَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ ) فنصل الرحم، ونقري الضيف، ونعين على نوائب الحق، ونفعل الأفعال الحسنة الصالحة.* 
*  ( فَلَمَّا آتَاهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ ) لم يفوا بما قالوا، بل  ( بَخِلُوا بِهِ وَتَوَلَّوْا ) عن الطاعة والانقياد  ( وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ ) أي: غير ملتفتين إلى الخير.* 
*فلما لم يفوا بما عاهدوا اللّه عليه، عاقبهم  ( فَأَعْقَبَهُمْ نِفَاقًا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ ) مستمرا  ( إِلَى يَوْمِ يَلْقَوْنَهُ بِمَا أَخْلَفُوا اللَّهَ مَا وَعَدُوهُ وَبِمَا كَانُوا يَكْذِبُونَ ) * 
*فليحذر المؤمن من هذا الوصف الشنيع، أن يعاهد ربه، إن حصل مقصوده  الفلاني ليفعلن كذا وكذا، ثم لا يفي بذلك، فإنه ربما عاقبه اللّه بالنفاق  كما عاقب هؤلاء.* 
*وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في الحديث الثابت في الصحيحين:"آية المنافق ثلاث: إذا حدث كذب، وإذا عاهد غدر، وإذا وعد أخلف"* 
*فهذا المنافق الذي وعد اللّه وعاهده، لئن أعطاه اللّه من فضله، ليصدقن وليكونن من الصالحين، حدث فكذب، وعاهد فغدر، ووعد فأخلف.* 
*ولهذا توعد من صدر منهم هذا الصنيع، بقوله:  ( أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ سِرَّهُمْ وَنَجْوَاهُمْ  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلامُ الْغُيُوبِ ) وسيجازيهم على ما عملوا من الأعمال التي يعلمها اللّه تعالى، وهذه الآيات  نزلت في رجل من المنافقين يقال له "ثعلبة" جاء إلى النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وسأله أن يدعو اللّه له، أن يعطيه الله من فضله، وأنه إن أعطاه،  ليتصدقن، ويصل الرحم، ويعين على النوائب، فدعا له النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فكان له غنم، فلم تزل تتنامى، حتى خرج بها عن المدينة، فكان لا يحضر  إلا بعض الصلوات الخمس، ثم أبعد، فكان لا يحضر إلا صلاة الجمعة، ثم كثرت  فأبعد بها، فكان لا يحضر جمعة ولا جماعة.* 
*ففقده النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فأخبر بحاله، فبعث من يأخذ الصدقات من  أهلها، فمروا على ثعلبة، فقال: ما هذه إلا جزية، ما هذه إلا أخت الجزية،  فلما لم يعطهم جاءوا فأخبروا بذلك النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فقال:"يا ويح  ثعلبة يا ويح ثعلبة"ثلاثا.* 
*فلما نزلت هذه الآية فيه، وفي أمثاله، ذهب بها بعض أهله فبلغه إياها،  فجاء بزكاته، فلم يقبلها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، ثم جاء بها لأبي بكر  بعد وفاة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم فلم يقبلها، ثم جاء بها بعد أبي بكر  لعمر فلم يقبلها، فيقال: إنه هلك في زمن عثمان  .* 
*  الَّذِينَ يَلْمِزُونَ الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي  الصَّدَقَاتِ وَالَّذِينَ لا يَجِدُونَ إِلا جُهْدَهُمْ فَيَسْخَرُونَ  مِنْهُمْ سَخِرَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     (79 )        اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لا تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ  سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ  كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ  الْفَاسِقِينَ     (80 )   . * 
*وهذا أيضا من مخازي المنافقين، فكانوا -قبحهم اللّه- لا يدعون شيئا من أمور الإسلام والمسلمين يرون لهم مقالا إلا قالوا وطعنوا بغيا وعدوانا، فلما حثَّ اللّه ورسوله على الصدقة، بادر المسلمون إلى ذلك، وبذلوا من أموالهم كل على حسب حاله، منهم المكثر، ومنهم المقل، فيلمزون المكثر منهم، بأن قصده بنفقته الرياء والسمعة، وقالوا   < 1-346 >   للمقل الفقير: إن اللّه غني عن صدقة هذا، فأنزل اللّه تعالى:  ( الَّذِينَ يَلْمِزُونَ  ) أي: يعيبون ويطعنون  ( الْمُطَّوِّعِين  َ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ فِي الصَّدَقَاتِ  ) فيقولون: مراءون، قصدهم الفخر والرياء.* 
*  ( و  ) يلمزون  ( الَّذِينَ لا يَجِدُونَ إِلا جُهْدَهُمْ  ) فيخرجون ما استطاعوا ويقولون: اللّه غني عن صدقاتهم  ( فَيَسْخَرُونَ مِنْهُمْ  ) . * 
*فقابلهم الله على صنيعهم بأن  ( سَخِرَ اللَّهُ مِنْهُمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  ) فإنهم جمعوا في كلامهم هذا بين عدة محاذير.* 
*منها: تتبعهم لأحوال المؤمنين، وحرصهم على أن يجدوا مقالا يقولونه فيهم، واللّه يقول:        إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     .* 
*ومنها: طعنهم بالمؤمنين لأجل إيمانهم، كفر باللّه تعالى وبغض للدين.* 
*ومنها: أن اللمز محرم، بل هو من كبائر الذنوب في أمور الدنيا، وأما اللمز في أمر الطاعة، فأقبح وأقبح.* 
*ومنها: أن من أطاع اللّه وتطوع بخصلة من خصال الخير، فإن الذي  ينبغي[هو] إعانته، وتنشيطه على عمله، وهؤلاء قصدوا تثبيطهم بما قالوا فيهم،  وعابوهم عليه.* 
*ومنها: أن حكمهم على من أنفق مالا كثيرا بأنه مراء، غلط فاحش، وحكم على الغيب، ورجم بالظن، وأي شر أكبر من هذا؟!!* 
*ومنها: أن قولهم لصاحب الصدقة القليلة:"اللّه غني عن صدقة هذا"كلام  مقصوده باطل، فإن اللّه غني عن صدقة المتصدق بالقليل والكثير، بل وغني عن  أهل السماوات والأرض، ولكنه تعالى أمر العباد بما هم مفتقرون إليه، فاللّه  -وإن كان غنيا عنهم- فهم فقراء إليه        فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ      وفي هذا القول من التثبيط عن الخير ما هو ظاهر بين، ولهذا كان جزاؤهم أن سخر اللّه منهم، ولهم عذاب أليم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (200)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(80) الى الأية(87)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   اسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لا تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِنْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً    (80 )   . 
*
*على وجه المبالغة، وإلا فلا مفهوم لها.* 
* (فَلَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ    ) كما قال في الآية الأخرى      سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْهِمْ أَسْتَغْفَرْتَ لَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ    ( ثم ذكر السبب المانع لمغفرة اللّه لهم فقال:      ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ     والكافر لا ينفعه الاستغفار ولا العمل ما دام كافرا. 
*
*      وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الْفَاسِقِينَ      أي: الذين صار الفسق لهم وصفا، بحيث لا يختارون عليه سواه ولا يبغون به  بدلا يأتيهم الحق الواضح فيردونه، فيعاقبهم اللّه تعالى بأن لا يوفقهم له  بعد ذلك. 
*
*   فَرِحَ الْمُخَلَّفُونَ بِمَقْعَدِهِمْ خِلافَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَكَرِهُوا  أَنْ يُجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  وَقَالُوا لا تَنْفِرُوا فِي الْحَرِّ قُلْ نَارُ جَهَنَّمَ أَشَدُّ حَرًّا  لَوْ كَانُوا يَفْقَهُونَ    (81 )   فَلْيَضْحَكُوا قَلِيلا وَلْيَبْكُوا كَثِيرًا جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ    (82 )    فَإِنْ رَجَعَكَ اللَّهُ إِلَى طَائِفَةٍ مِنْهُمْ فَاسْتَأْذَنُوك  َ  لِلْخُرُوجِ فَقُلْ لَنْ تَخْرُجُوا مَعِيَ أَبَدًا وَلَنْ تُقَاتِلُوا  مَعِيَ عَدُوًّا إِنَّكُمْ رَضِيتُمْ بِالْقُعُودِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ  فَاقْعُدُوا مَعَ الْخَالِفِينَ     (83 )   . 
*
*يقول تعالى مبينا تبجح المنافقين بتخلفهم وعدم مبالاتهم بذلك، الدال على عدم الإيمان، واختيار الكفر على الإيمان.* 
*  ( فَرِحَ الْمُخَلَّفُونَ بِمَقْعَدِهِمْ خِلافَ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ ) وهذا قدر زائد على مجرد التخلف، فإن هذا تخلف محرم، وزيادة رضا بفعل المعصية، وتبجح به.* 
*  ( وَكَرِهُوا أَنْ يُجَاهِدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ فِي  سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ ) وهذا بخلاف المؤمنين الذين إذا تخلفوا -ولو لعذر- حزنوا على تخلفهم وتأسفوا غاية  الأسف، ويحبون أن يجاهدوا بأموالهم وأنفسهم في سبيل اللّه، لما في قلوبهم  من الإيمان، ولما يرجون من فضل اللّه وإحسانه وبره وامتنانه.* 
*  ( وَقَالُوا ) أي: المنافقون  ( لا تَنْفِرُوا فِي الْحَرِّ ) أي: قالوا إن النفير مشقة علينا بسبب الحر، فقدموا راحة قصيرة منقضية على الراحة الأبدية التامة.* 
*وحذروا من الحر الذي يقي منه الظلال، ويذهبه البكر  والآصال، على الحر الشديد الذي لا يقادر قدره، وهو النار الحامية.* 
*ولهذا قال:  ( قُلْ نَارُ جَهَنَّمَ أَشَدُّ حَرًّا لَوْ كَانُوا يَفْقَهُونَ ) لما  آثروا ما يفنى على ما يبقى، ولما فروا من المشقة الخفيفة المنقضية، إلى  المشقة الشديدة الدائمة.* 
*قال الله تعالى:  ( فَلْيَضْحَكُوا قَلِيلا وَلْيَبْكُوا كَثِيرًا ) أي: فليتمتعوا في هذه الدار المنقضية، ويفرحوا بلذاتها، ويلهوا بلعبها، فسيبكون كثيرا في عذاب أليم  ( جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ ) من الكفر والنفاق، وعدم الانقياد لأوامر ربهم.* 
*  ( فَإِنْ رَجَعَكَ اللَّهُ إِلَى طَائِفَةٍ مِنْهُمْ ) وهم الذين تخلفوا من غير عذر، ولم يحزنوا على تخلفهم  ( فَاسْتَأْذَنُوك  َ لِلْخُرُوجِ ) لغير هذه الغزوة، إذا رأوا السهولة.  ( فَقُلْ ) لهم عقوبة  ( لَنْ تَخْرُجُوا مَعِيَ أَبَدًا وَلَنْ تُقَاتِلُوا مَعِيَ عَدُوًّا ) فسيغني اللّه عنكم.* 
*  ( إِنَّكُمْ رَضِيتُمْ بِالْقُعُودِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ فَاقْعُدُوا مَعَ الْخَالِفِينَ ) وهذا كما قال تعالى      وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ      فإن المتثاقل المتخلف عن المأمور به عند انتهاز الفرصة، لا يوفق له بعد ذلك، ويحال بينه وبينه.* 
*وفيه أيضا تعزير لهم، فإنه إذا تقرر عند المسلمين أن هؤلاء من الممنوعين من الخروج إلى الجهاد لمعصيتهم، كان    < 1-347 >   ذلك توبيخا لهم، وعارا عليهم ونكالا أن يفعل أحد كفعلهم.* 
*    وَلا تُصَلِّ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ مَاتَ أَبَدًا وَلا تَقُمْ عَلَى  قَبْرِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ     (84 )   . 
*
*يقول تعالى:  (وَلا تُصَلِّ عَلَى أَحَدٍ مِنْهُمْ مَاتَ أبدا ) من المنافقين  (وَلا تَقُمْ عَلَى قَبْرِهِ ) بعد الدفن لتدعو له، فإن صلاته ووقوفه على قبورهم شفاعة منه لهم، وهم لا تنفع فيهم الشفاعة. 
*
*  (إِنَّهُمْ كَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ ) ومن كان كافرا ومات على ذلك، فما تنفعه شفاعة الشافعين، وفي ذلك عبرة  لغيرهم، وزجر ونكال لهم، وهكذا كل من علم منه الكفر والنفاق، فإنه لا يصلى  عليه.* 
*وفي هذه الآية دليل على مشروعية الصلاة على المؤمنين، والوقوف عند  قبورهم للدعاء لهم، كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، يفعل ذلك في  المؤمنين، فإن تقييد النهي بالمنافقين يدل على أنه قد كان متقررا في  المؤمنين.* 
*    وَلا تُعْجِبْكَ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَأَوْلادُهُمْ إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ  أَنْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ بِهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا وَتَزْهَقَ أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَهُمْ  كَافِرُونَ     (85 )   . 
*
*أي: لا تغتر بما أعطاهم اللّه في الدنيا من الأموال والأولاد، فليس ذلك لكرامتهم عليه، وإنما ذلك إهانة منه لهم.  (إِنَّمَا يُرِيدُ اللَّهُ أَنْ يُعَذِّبَهُمْ بِهَا فِي الدُّنْيَا ) فيتعبون في تحصيلها، ويخافون من زوالها، ولا يتهنئون بها. 
*
*بل لا يزالون يعانون الشدائد والمشاق فيها، وتلهيهم عن اللّه والدار الآخرة، حتى ينتقلوا من الدنيا  (وَتَزْهَقَ أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ ) قد سلبهم حبها عن كل شيء، فماتوا وقلوبهم بها متعلقة، وأفئدتهم عليها متحرقة.* 
*    وَإِذَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ أَنْ آمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَجَاهِدُوا مَعَ  رَسُولِهِ اسْتَأْذَنَكَ أُولُو الطَّوْلِ مِنْهُمْ وَقَالُوا ذَرْنَا  نَكُنْ مَعَ الْقَاعِدِينَ     (86 )    رَضُوا بِأَنْ يَكُونُوا مَعَ الْخَوَالِفِ وَطُبِعَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لا يَفْقَهُونَ     (87 )   . 
*
*يقول تعالى في بيان استمرار المنافقين على التثاقل عن الطاعات، وأنها لا تؤثر فيهم السور والآيات:  (وَإِذَا أُنزلَتْ سُورَةٌ ) يؤمرون فيها بالإيمان باللّه والجهاد في سبيل اللّه.* 
*  (اسْتَأْذَنَكَ أُوْلُوا الطَّوْلِ مِنْهُمْ ) يعني: أولي الغنى والأموال، الذين لا عذر لهم، وقد أمدهم اللّه بأموال  وبنين، أفلا يشكرون اللّه ويحمدونه، ويقومون بما أوجبه عليهم، وسهل عليهم  أمره، ولكن أبوا إلا التكاسل والاستئذان في القعود * 
*(وَقَالُوا ذَرْنَا نَكُنْ مَعَ الْقَاعِدِينَ ). 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (201)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(87) الى الأية(93)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

** قال تعالى      رَضُوا بِأَنْ يَكُونُوا مَعَ الْخَوَالِفِ     (87)   أي: كيف رضوا لأنفسهم أن يكونوا مع النساء المتخلفات عن الجهاد، هل معهم  فقه أو عقل دلهم على ذلك؟ أم طبع الله على قلوبهم فلا تعي الخير، ولا يكون  فيها إرادة لفعل ما فيه الخير والفلاح؟ فهم لا يفقهون مصالحهم، فلو فقهوا  حقيقة الفقه، لم يرضوا لأنفسهم بهذه الحال التي تحطهم عن منازل الرجال. 
*
*    لَكِنِ الرَّسُولُ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ جَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ  وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْخَيْرَاتُ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْمُفْلِحُونَ     (88)    أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ     (89)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى: إذا تخلف هؤلاء المنافقون عن الجهاد، فاللّه سيغني عنهم، وللّه عباد وخواص من خلقه اختصهم بفضله يقومون بهذا الأمر، وهم  ( الرَّسُولُ ) محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم،  ( وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ جَاهَدُوا بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ ) غير متثاقلين ولا كسلين، بل هم فرحون مستبشرون،  ( وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ الْخَيْرَاتُ ) الكثيرة في الدنيا والآخرة،  ( وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ ) الذين ظفروا بأعلى المطالب وأكمل الرغائب.* 
*  ( أَعَدَّ اللَّهُ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الأنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ) فتبا لمن لم يرغب بما رغبوا فيه، وخسر دينه ودنياه وأخراه، وهذا نظير قوله تعالى         قُلْ آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لا تُؤْمِنُوا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ  مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا     وقوله:        فَإِنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهَا هَؤُلاءِ فَقَدْ وَكَّلْنَا بِهَا قَوْمًا لَيْسُوا بِهَا بِكَافِرِينَ      . 
*
*    وَجَاءَ الْمُعَذِّرُونَ مِنَ الأَعْرَابِ لِيُؤْذَنَ لَهُمْ وَقَعَدَ  الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     (90)    لَيْسَ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ وَلا عَلَى الْمَرْضَى وَلا عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا  يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ حَرَجٌ إِذَا نَصَحُوا لِلَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ مَا  عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ     (91)    وَلا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ قُلْتَ لا أَجِدُ  مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ  الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ     (92)    إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ وَهُمْ  أَغْنِيَاءُ رَضُوا بِأَنْ يَكُونُوا مَعَ الْخَوَالِفِ وَطَبَعَ اللَّهُ  عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ     (93)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى:  (وَجَاءَ الْمُعَذِّرُونَ مِنَ الأعْرَابِ لِيُؤْذَنَ لَهُمْ) أي: جاء الذين تهاونوا، وقصروا منهم في الخروج لأجل أن يؤذن لهم في ترك  الجهاد، غير مبالين في الاعتذار لجفائهم وعدم حيائهم، وإتيانهم بسبب ما  معهم من الإيمان الضعيف.* 
*وأما الذين كذبوا اللّه ورسوله منهم، فقعدوا وتركوا الاعتذار بالكلية، ويحتمل أن معنى قوله:  (الْمُعَذِّرُون  ) أي: الذين لهم عذر، أتوا إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ليعذرهم، ومن عادته أن يعذر من له عذر.* 
*  (وَقَعَدَ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ) في دعواهم الإيمان، المقتضي للخروج، وعدم عملهم بذلك، ثم توعدهم بقوله:  (سَيُصِيبُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ) في الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*لما ذكر المعتذرين، وكانوا على قسمين، قسم معذور في الشرع، وقسم غير معذور، ذكر ذلك بقوله:* 
*  (لَيْسَ عَلَى الضُّعَفَاءِ) في أبدانهم وأبصارهم، الذين لا قوة لهم على الخروج والقتال.  (وَلا عَلَى الْمَرْضَى).* 
*   < 1-348 >  * 
*وهذا شامل لجميع أنواع المرض الذي  لا يقدر صاحبه معه على الخروج والجهاد، من عرج، وعمى، وحمى، وذات الجنب، والفالج، وغير ذلك.* 
*  (وَلا عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يَجِدُونَ مَا يُنْفِقُونَ) أي: لا يجدون زادا، ولا راحلة يتبلغون بها في سفرهم، فهؤلاء ليس عليهم حرج،  بشرط أن ينصحوا للّه ورسوله، بأن يكونوا صادقي الإيمان، وأن يكون من نيتهم  وعزمهم أنهم لو قدروا لجاهدوا، وأن يفعلوا ما يقدرون عليه من الحث  والترغيب والتشجيع على الجهاد.* 
*  (مَا عَلَى الْمُحْسِنِينَ مِنْ سَبِيلٍ) أي: من سبيل يكون عليهم فيه تبعة، فإنهم -بإحسانهم فيما عليهم من حقوق  اللّه وحقوق العباد- أسقطوا توجه اللوم عليهم، وإذا أحسن العبد فيما يقدر  عليه، سقط عنه ما لا يقدر عليه.* 
*ويستدل بهذه الآية على قاعدة وهي: أن من أحسن على غيره، في [نفسه]  أو في ماله، ونحو ذلك، ثم ترتب على إحسانه نقص أو تلف، أنه غير ضامن لأنه  محسن، ولا سبيل على المحسنين، كما أنه يدل على أن غير المحسن -وهو المسيء-  كالمفرط، أن عليه الضمان.* 
*  (وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ) ومن مغفرته ورحمته، عفا عن العاجزين، وأثابهم بنيتهم الجازمة ثواب القادرين الفاعلين.* 
*  (وَلا عَلَى الَّذِينَ إِذَا مَا أَتَوْكَ لِتَحْمِلَهُمْ) فلم يصادفوا عندك شيئا  (قُلْتَ) لهم معتذرا:  (لا أَجِدُ مَا أَحْمِلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ تَوَلَّوْا وَأَعْيُنُهُمْ تَفِيضُ مِنَ الدَّمْعِ حَزَنًا أَلا يَجِدُوا مَا يُنْفِقُونَ) فإنهم عاجزون باذلون لأنفسهم، وقد صدر منهم من الحزن والمشقة ما ذكره اللّه عنهم.* 
*فهؤلاء لا حرج عليهم، وإذا سقط الحرج عنهم، عاد الأمر إلى أصله، وهو أن  من نوى الخير، واقترن بنيته الجازمة سَعْيٌ فيما يقدر عليه، ثم لم يقدر،  فإنه ينزل منزلة الفاعل التام.* 

*  (إِنَّمَا السَّبِيلُ) يتوجه واللوم يتناول الذين  يستأذنوك وهم أغنياء قادرون على الخروج لا عذر لهم، فهؤلاء  (رَضُوا) لأنفسهم ومن دينهم  (بِأَنْ يَكُونُوا مَعَ الْخَوَالِفِ) كالنساء والأطفال ونحوهم.* 
*  (و) إنما رضوا بهذه الحال لأن اللّه طبع على قلوبهم أي: ختم عليها، فلا يدخلها خير، ولا يحسون بمصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية،  (فَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ) عقوبة لهم، على ما اقترفوا. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (202)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(94) الى الأية(99)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   يَعْتَذِرُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ قُلْ لا  تَعْتَذِرُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكُمْ قَدْ نَبَّأَنَا اللَّهُ مِنْ  أَخْبَارِكُمْ وَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ  إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ  (94)   سَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ إِذَا انْقَلَبْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ  لِتُعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ رِجْسٌ  وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ  (95)   يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ لِتَرْضَوْا عَنْهُمْ فَإِنْ تَرْضَوْا عَنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَرْضَى عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  (96)   .*

*لما ذكر تخلف المنافقين الأغنياء، وأنهم لا عذر لهم، أخبر أنهم سـ  ( يَعْتَذِرُونَ إِلَيْكُمْ إِذَا رَجَعْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ  ) من غزاتكم.*
*  ( قُلْ  ) لهم  ( لا تَعْتَذِرُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكُمْ  ) أي: لن نصدقكم في اعتذاركم الكاذب.*
*  ( قَدْ نَبَّأَنَا اللَّهُ مِنْ أَخْبَارِكُمْ  ) وهو الصادق في قيله، فلم يبق للاعتذار فائدة، لأنهم يعتذرون بخلاف ما أخبر  اللّه عنهم، ومحال أن يكونوا صادقين فيما يخالف خبر اللّه الذي هو أعلى  مراتب الصدق.*
*  ( وَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ  ) في الدنيا، لأن العمل هو ميزان الصدق من الكذب، وأما مجرد الأقوال، فلا دلالة فيها على شيء من ذلك.*
*  ( ثُمَّ تُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ  ) الذي لا تخفى عليه خافية،  ( فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ  ) من خير وشر، ويجازيكم بعدله أو بفضله، من غير أن يظلمكم مثقال ذرة.*
*وأعلم أن المسيء المذنب له ثلاث حالات: إما [أن] يقبل قوله وعذره، ظاهرا  وباطنا، ويعفى عنه بحيث يبقى كأنه لم يذنب. فهذه الحالة هي المذكورة هنا  في حق المنافقين، أن عذرهم غير مقبول، وأنه قد تقررت أحوالهم الخبيثة  وأعمالهم السيئة، وإما أن يعاقبوا بالعقوبة والتعزير الفعلي على ذنبهم،  وإما أن يعرض عنهم، ولا يقابلوا بما فعلوا بالعقوبة الفعلية، وهذه الحال  الثالثة هي التي أمر اللّه بها في حق المنافقين، ولهذا قال:  ( سَيَحْلِفُونَ بِاللَّهِ لَكُمْ إِذَا انْقَلَبْتُمْ إِلَيْهِمْ  لِتُعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ فَأَعْرِضُوا عَنْهُمْ  ) أي: لا توبخوهم، ولا تجلدوهم أو تقتلوهم.*
*  ( إِنَّهُمْ رِجْسٌ  ) أي: إنهم قذر خبثاء، ليسوا بأهل لأن يبالى بهم، وليس التوبيخ والعقوبة مفيدا فيهم،  ( وَ  ) تكفيهم عقوبة جهنم جزاء بما كانوا يكسبون.*
*وقوله:  ( يَحْلِفُونَ لَكُمْ لِتَرْضَوْا عَنْهُمْ  ) أي: ولهم أيضا هذا المقصد الآخر منكم، غير مجرد الإعراض، بل يحبون أن ترضوا عنهم، كأنهم ما فعلوا شيئا.*
*  ( فَإِنْ تَرْضَوْا عَنْهُمْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَرْضَى عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  ) أي: فلا ينبغي لكم -أيها المؤمنون- أن ترضوا عن من لم يرض اللّه عنه، بل عليكم أن توافقوا ربكم في رضاه وغضبه.*
*وتأمل كيف قال:  ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَرْضَى عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْفَاسِقِينَ  ) ولم يقل: "فإن اللّه لا يرضى عنهم"  < 1-349 >   ليدل ذلك على أن باب التوبة مفتوح، وأنهم مهما تابوا هم أو غيرهم، فإن اللّه يتوب عليهم، ويرضى عنهم.*
*وأما ما داموا فاسقين، فإن اللّه لا يرضى عليهم، لوجود المانع من رضاه،  وهو خروجهم عن ما رضيه اللّه لهم من الإيمان والطاعة، إلى ما يغضبه من  الشرك، والنفاق، والمعاصي.*
*وحاصل ما ذكره اللّه أن المنافقين المتخلفين عن الجهاد من غير عذر، إذا  اعتذروا للمؤمنين، وزعموا أن لهم أعذارا في تخلفهم، فإن المنافقين يريدون  بذلك أن تعرضوا عنهم، وترضوا وتقبلوا عذرهم، فأما قبول العذر منهم والرضا  عنهم، فلا حبا ولا كرامة لهم.*
*وأما الإعراض عنهم، فيعرض المؤمنون عنهم، إعراضهم عن الأمور الردية والرجس، وفي هذه الآيات، إثبات الكلام للّه تعالى في قوله: ( قَدْ  نَبَّأَنَا اللَّهُ مِنْ أَخْبَارِكُمْ ) وإثبات الأفعال الاختيارية للّه،  الواقعة بمشيئته [تعالى] وقدرته في هذا، وفي قوله: ( وَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ  وَرَسُولُهُ ) أخبر أنه سيراه بعد وقوعه، وفيها إثبات الرضا للّه عن المحسنين، والغضب  والسخط على الفاسقين.*
*    الأَعْرَابُ أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا وَأَجْدَرُ أَلا يَعْلَمُوا  حُدُودَ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  (97)   وَمِنَ الأَعْرَابِ مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ مَغْرَمًا وَيَتَرَبَّصُ  بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ عَلَيْهِمْ دَائِرَةُ السَّوْءِ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ  (98)   وَمِنَ الأَعْرَابِ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ  وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَصَلَوَاتِ الرَّسُولِ  أَلا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَهُمْ سَيُدْخِلُهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ  إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  (99)   .*

*يقول تعالى: ( الأعْرَابِ ) وهم سكان البادية والبراري ( أَشَدُّ كُفْرًا وَنِفَاقًا  ) من الحاضرة الذين فيهم كفر ونفاق، وذلك لأسباب كثيرة: منها: أنهم بعيدون عن معرفة الشرائع الدينية والأعمال  والأحكام، فهم أحرى ( وَأَجْدَرُ أَلا يَعْلَمُوا حُدُودَ مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ عَلَى رَسُولِهِ ) من أصول الإيمان وأحكام الأوامر والنواهي، بخلاف الحاضرة، فإنهم أقرب لأن  يعلموا حدود ما أنزل اللّه على رسوله، فيحدث لهم -بسبب هذا العلم- تصورات  حسنة، وإرادات للخير، الذي يعلمون، ما لا يكون في البادية.*
*وفيهم من لطافة الطبع والانقياد للداعي ما ليس في البادية، ويجالسون أهل  الإيمان، ويخالطونهم أكثر من أهل البادية، فلذلك كانوا أحرى للخير من أهل  البادية، وإن كان في البادية والحاضرة، كفار ومنافقون، ففي البادية أشد  وأغلظ مما في الحاضرة. ومن ذلك أن الأعراب أحرص على الأموال، وأشح فيها.*
*   فمنهم ( مَنْ يَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ (98) ) من الزكاة والنفقة في سبيل اللّه وغير ذلك، ( مَغْرَمًا ) أي: يراها خسارة ونقصا، لا يحتسب فيها، ولا يريد بها وجه اللّه، ولا يكاد يؤديها إلا كرها.*
* (وَيَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمُ الدَّوَائِرَ ) أي: من عداوتهم للمؤمنين وبغضهم لهم، أنهم يودون وينتظرون فيهم دوائر الدهر، وفجائع الزمان، وهذا سينعكس عليهم فعليهم دائرة السوء.*
*وأما المؤمنون فلهم الدائرة الحسنة على أعدائهم، ولهم العقبى الحسنة، ( وَاللَّهُ سميع عليم  ) يعلم نيات العباد، وما صدرت عنه الأعمال، من إخلاص وغيره.*
*وليس الأعراب كلهم مذمومين، بل منهم ( مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الآخِرِ ) فيسلم بذلك من الكفر والنفاق ويعمل بمقتضى الإيمان.*
* ( وَيَتَّخِذُ مَا يُنْفِقُ قُرُبَاتٍ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ) أي: يحتسب نفقته، ويقصد بها وجه اللّه تعالى والقرب منه ( و ) يجعلها وسيلة لـ ( صَلَوَاتِ الرَّسُولِ ) أي: دعائه لهم، وتبريكه عليهم، قال تعالى مبينا لنفع صلوات الرسول: ( أَلا إِنَّهَا قُرْبَةٌ لَهُمْ ) تقربهم إلى اللّه، وتنمي أموالهم وتحل فيها البركة.*
* ( سَيُدْخِلُهُمُ اللَّهُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ )  في جملة عباده الصالحين إنه غفور رحيم، فيغفر السيئات العظيمة لمن تاب  إليه، ويعم عباده برحمته، التي وسعت كل شيء، ويخص عباده المؤمنين برحمة  يوفقهم فيها إلى الخيرات، ويحميهم فيها من المخالفات، ويجزل لهم فيها أنواع  المثوبات.*
*وفي هذه الآية دليل على أن الأعراب كأهل الحاضرة، منهم الممدوح ومنهم  المذموم، فلم يذمهم اللّه على مجرد تعربهم وباديتهم، إنما ذمهم على ترك  أوامر اللّه، وأنهم في مظنة ذلك.*
*ومنها: أن الكفر والنفاق يزيد وينقص ويغلظ ويخف بحسب الأحوال.*
*ومنها: فضيلة العلم، وأن فاقده أقرب إلى الشر ممن يعرفه، لأن اللّه ذم  الأعراب، وأخبر أنهم أشد كفرا ونفاقا، وذكر السبب الموجب لذلك، وأنهم أجدر  أن لا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل اللّه على رسوله.*
*ومنها: أن العلم النافع الذي هو أنفع العلوم، معرفة حدود ما أنزل اللّه  على رسوله، من أصول الدين وفروعه، كمعرفة حدود الإيمان، والإسلام،  والإحسان، والتقوى، والفلاح، والطاعة، والبر، والصلة، والإحسان، والكفر،  والنفاق، والفسوق، والعصيان، والزنا، والخمر، والربا، ونحو ذلك. فإن في  معرفتها يتمكن من فعلها -إن كانت مأمور بها، أو تركها إن كانت محظورة- ومن  الأمر بها أو النهي عنها.
*
*ومنها: أنه ينبغي للمؤمن أن يؤدي ما عليه من الحقوق، منشرح الصدر، مطمئن النفس، ويحرص أن تكون مغنما، ولا تكون مغرما.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (203)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(100) الى الأية(106)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   وَالسَّابِقُونَ الأَوَّلُونَ مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ وَالأَنْصَارِ وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ    < 1-350 >    بِإِحْسَانٍ رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ذَلِكَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ     (100)   .* 

*السابقون هم الذين سبقوا هذه الأمة وبدروها إلى الإيمان والهجرة، والجهاد، وإقامة دين اللّه.* 
*  ( مِنَ الْمُهَاجِرِينَ )        الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ يَبْتَغُونَ  فَضْلا مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانًا وَيَنْصُرُونَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ  أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الصَّادِقُونَ      .* 
* ( و ) من ( الأنْصَارِ ) ( الذين تبوءوا الدار والإيمان [من قبلهم]  يحبون من هاجر إليهم ولا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا ويؤثرون على  أنفسهم ولو كان بهم خصاصة ).* 
* ( وَالَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُمْ بِإِحْسَانٍ ) بالاعتقادات والأقوال والأعمال، فهؤلاء، هم الذين سلموا من الذم، وحصل لهم نهاية المدح، وأفضل الكرامات من اللّه.* 
* ( رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ ) ورضاه تعالى أكبر من نعيم الجنة، ( وَرَضُوا عَنْهُ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي تَحْتَهَا الأنْهَارُ ) الجارية التي تساق إلى سَقْيِ الجنان، والحدائق الزاهية الزاهرة، والرياض الناضرة.* 
* ( خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا ) لا يبغون عنها حولا ولا يطلبون منها بدلا لأنهم مهما تمنوه، أدركوه، ومهما أرادوه، وجدوه.* 
* ( ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ) الذي حصل لهم فيه، كل محبوب للنفوس، ولذة للأرواح، ونعيم للقلوب، وشهوة للأبدان، واندفع عنهم كل محذور.* 

*    وَمِمَّنْ حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ الأَعْرَابِ مُنَافِقُونَ وَمِنْ أَهْلِ  الْمَدِينَةِ مَرَدُوا عَلَى النِّفَاقِ لا تَعْلَمُهُمْ نَحْنُ  نَعْلَمُهُمْ سَنُعَذِّبُهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ يُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَذَابٍ  عَظِيمٍ     (101)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: (وَمِمَّنْ حَوْلَكُمْ مِنَ الأعْرَابِ مُنَافِقُونَ  وَمِنْ أَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ) أيضا منافقون ( مَرَدُوا عَلَى النِّفَاقِ ) أي: تمرنوا عليه، واستمروا وازدادوا فيه طغيانا.* 
* ( لا تَعْلَمُهُمْ ) بأعيانهم فتعاقبهم، أو تعاملهم بمقتضى نفاقهم، لما للّه في ذلك من الحكمة الباهرة.* 
* ( نَحْنُ نَعْلَمُهُمْ سَنُعَذِّبُهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ) يحتمل أن التثنية على بابها، وأن عذابهم عذاب في الدنيا، وعذاب في الآخرة.* 
*ففي الدنيا ما ينالهم من الهم والحزن  ، والكراهة لما يصيب المؤمنين من الفتح والنصر، وفي الآخرة عذاب النار وبئس القرار.* 
*ويحتمل أن المراد سنغلظ عليهم العذاب، ونضاعفه عليهم ونكرره.* 

*    وَآخَرُونَ اعْتَرَفُوا بِذُنُوبِهِمْ خَلَطُوا عَمَلا صَالِحًا وَآخَرَ  سَيِّئًا عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  رَحِيمٌ     (102)    خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا  وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ صَلاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ  عَلِيمٌ     (103)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: ( وَآخَرُونَ ) ممن بالمدينة ومن حولها، بل ومن سائر البلاد الإسلامية، ( اعْتَرَفُوا بِذُنُوبِهِمْ ) أي: أقروا بها، وندموا عليها، وسعوا في التوبة منها، والتطهر من أدرانها.* 
* ( خَلَطُوا عَمَلا صَالِحًا وَآخَرَ سَيِّئًا ) ولا يكون العمل صالحا إلا إذا كان مع العبد أصل التوحيد والإيمان، المخرج عن الكفر والشرك، الذي هو شرط لكل عمل صالح، فهؤلاء خلطوا الأعمال الصالحة، بالأعمال السيئة، من التجرؤ على بعض المحرمات، والتقصير في بعض الواجبات، مع الاعتراف بذلك والرجاء، بأن يغفر اللّه لهم، فهؤلاء ( عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَتُوبَ عَلَيْهِمْ ) وتوبته على عبده نوعان:* 
*الأول: التوفيق للتوبة. والثاني: قبولها بعد وقوعها منهم.* 
* ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ ) أي: وصفه المغفرة والرحمة اللتان لا يخلو مخلوق منهما، بل لا بقاء للعالم  العلوي والسفلي إلا بهما، فلو يؤاخذ اللّه الناس بظلمهم ما ترك على ظهرها  من دابة.* 
*       إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ أَنْ تَزُولا وَلَئِنْ  زَالَتَا إِنْ أَمْسَكَهُمَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ  حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا      . * 
*ومن مغفرته أن المسرفين على أنفسهم الذين قطعوا أعمارهم بالأعمال  السيئة، إذا تابوا إليه وأنابوا ولو قبيل موتهم بأقل القليل، فإنه يعفو  عنهم، ويتجاوز عن سيئاتهم، فهذه الآية، دلت  على أن المخلط المعترف النادم، الذي لم يتب توبة نصوحا، أنه تحت الخوف والرجاء، وهو إلى السلامة أقرب.* 
*وأما المخلط الذي لم يعترف ويندم على ما مضى منه، بل لا يزال مصرا على الذنوب، فإنه يخاف عليه أشد الخوف.* 
*قال تعالى لرسوله ومن قام مقامه، آمرا له بما يطهر المؤمنين، ويتمم إيمانهم: ( خُذْ مِنْ أَمْوَالِهِمْ صَدَقَةً ) وهي الزكاة المفروضة، ( تُطَهِّرُهُمْ وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ بِهَا ) أي: تطهرهم من الذنوب والأخلاق الرذيلة.* 
* ( وَتُزَكِّيهِمْ ) أي: تنميهم، وتزيد في أخلاقهم الحسنة، وأعمالهم الصالحة، وتزيد في ثوابهم الدنيوي والأخروي، وتنمي أموالهم.* 
* ( وَصَلِّ عَلَيْهِمْ ) أي: ادع لهم، أي: للمؤمنين عموما وخصوصا عندما يدفعون إليك زكاة أموالهم.* 
* ( إِنَّ صَلاتَكَ سَكَنٌ لَهُمْ ) أي: طمأنينة لقلوبهم، واستبشار لهم، ( وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ ) لدعائك، سمع إجابة وقبول.* 
* ( عَلِيمٌ ) بأحوال العباد ونياتهم، فيجازي كل عامل بعمله، وعلى قدر نيته، فكان النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتثل لأمر اللّه، ويأمرهم بالصدقة، ويبعث عماله  لجبايتها، فإذا أتاه أحد بصدقته دعا له وبرَّك.* 
*ففي هذه الآية، دلالة على وجوب الزكاة، في جميع الأموال، وهذا إذا كانت للتجارة ظاهرة، فإنها أموال    < 1-351 >   تنمى ويكتسب بها، فمن العدل أن يواسى منها الفقراء، بأداء ما أوجب اللّه فيها من الزكاة.* 
*وما عدا أموال التجارة، فإن كان المال ينمى، كالحبوب، والثمار،  والماشية المتخذة للنماء والدر والنسل، فإنها تجب فيها الزكاة، وإلا لم تجب  فيها، لأنها إذا كانت للقنية، لم تكن بمنزلة الأموال التي يتخذها الإنسان  في العادة، مالا يتمول، ويطلب منه المقاصد المالية، وإنما صرف عن المالية  بالقنية ونحوها.* 
*وفيها: أن العبد لا يمكنه أن يتطهر ويتزكى حتى يخرج زكاة ماله، وأنه لا  يكفرها شيء سوى أدائها، لأن الزكاة والتطهير متوقف على إخراجها.* 
*وفيها: استحباب الدعاء من الإمام أو نائبه لمن أدى زكاته بالبركة، وأن ذلك ينبغي، أن يكون جهرا، بحيث يسمعه المتصدق فيسكن إليه.* 
*ويؤخذ من المعنى، أنه ينبغي إدخال السرور على المؤمن بالكلام اللين،  والدعاء له، ونحو ذلك مما يكون فيه طمأنينة، وسكون لقلبه. وأنه ينبغي تنشيط  من أنفق نفقة وعمل عملا صالحا بالدعاء له والثناء، ونحو ذلك.* 

*   أَلَمْ يَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ  عِبَادِهِ وَيَأْخُذُ الصَّدَقَاتِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ  الرَّحِيمُ     (104)   .* 

*أي: أما علموا سعة رحمة اللّه وعموم كرمه وأنه ( يَقْبَلُ التَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ ) التائبين من أي ذنب كان، بل يفرح تعالى بتوبة عبده، إذا تاب أعظم فرح يقدر.* 
* ( وَيَأْخُذُ الصَّدَقَاتِ ) منهم أي: يقبلها، ويأخذها بيمينه، فيربيها لأحدهم كما يربي الرجل فلوه، حتى  تكون التمرة الواحدة كالجبل العظيم، فكيف بما هو أكبر وأكثر من ذلك.* 
* ( وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ ) أي: كثير التوبة على التائبين، فمن تاب إليه تاب عليه، ولو تكررت منه [المعصية  ] مرارا. ولا يمل اللّه من التوبة على عباده، حتى يملوا هم، ويأبوا إلا النفار والشرود عن بابه، وموالاتهم عدوهم.* 
* ( الرَّحِيمُ ) الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء، وكتبها للذين يتقون، ويؤتون الزكاة، ويؤمنون بآياته، ويتبعون رسوله.* 
*   وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ  وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ  فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ     (105)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: (وَقُلْ ) لهؤلاء المنافقين: ( اعْمَلُوا ) ما ترون من الأعمال، واستمروا على باطلكم، فلا تحسبوا أن ذلك، سيخفى.* 
* ( فَسَيَرَى اللَّهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُون  َ ) أي:  لا بد أن يتبين عملكم ويتضح، ( وَسَتُرَدُّونَ إِلَى عَالِمِ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ) من خير وشر، ففي هذا التهديد والوعيد الشديد على من استمر على باطله  وطغيانه وغيه وعصيانه.* 
*ويحتمل أن المعنى: أنكم مهما عملتم من خير أو شر، فإن اللّه مطلع عليكم، وسيطلع رسوله وعباده المؤمنين على أعمالكم ولو كانت باطنة.* 
*   وَآخَرُونَ مُرْجَوْنَ لأَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِمَّا يُعَذِّبُهُمْ وَإِمَّا يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ     (106)   .* 

*أي: (وَآخَرُونَ ) من المخلفين مؤخرون ( لأمْرِ اللَّهِ إِمَّا يُعَذِّبُهُمْ وَإِمَّا يَتُوبُ عَلَيْهِمْ ) ففي هذا التخويف الشديد للمتخلفين، والحث لهم على التوبة والندم.* 

* ( وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ ) بأحوال العباد ونياتهم ( حَكِيمٌ )  يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وينزلها منازلها، فإن اقتضت حكمته أن يغفر لهم ويتوب  عليهم غفر لهم وتاب عليهم، وإن اقتضت حكمته أن يخذلهم ولا يوفقهم للتوبة،  فعل ذلك. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (204)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(107) الى الأية(111)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مَسْجِدًا ضِرَارًا وَكُفْرًا وَتَفْرِيقًا بَيْنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِرْصَادًا لِمَنْ حَارَبَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ مِنْ  قَبْلُ وَلَيَحْلِفُنَّ إِنْ أَرَدْنَا إِلا الْحُسْنَى وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ  إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ     (107)    لا تَقُمْ فِيهِ أَبَدًا لَمَسْجِدٌ أُسِّسَ عَلَى التَّقْوَى مِنْ  أَوَّلِ يَوْمٍ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَقُومَ فِيهِ فِيهِ رِجَالٌ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ  يَتَطَهَّرُوا وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُطَّهِّرِين  َ     (108)    أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنَ اللَّهِ وَرِضْوَانٍ  خَيْرٌ أَمْ مَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى شَفَا جُرُفٍ هَارٍ فَانْهَارَ  بِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ     (109)    لا يَزَالُ بُنْيَانُهُمُ الَّذِي بَنَوْا رِيبَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ إِلا أَنْ تَقَطَّعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ     (110)   . 
*
*كان أناس من المنافقين من أهل قباء اتخذوا مسجدا إلى جنب مسجد قباء،  يريدون به المضارة والمشاقة بين المؤمنين، ويعدونه لمن يرجونه من المحاربين  للّه ورسوله، يكون لهم حصنا عند الاحتياج إليه، فبين تعالى خزيهم، وأظهر  سرهم فقال:  (وَالَّذِينَ اتَّخَذُوا مَسْجِدًا ضِرَارًا) أي: مضارة للمؤمنين ولمسجدهم الذي يجتمعون فيه  (وَكُفْرًا) أي: قصدهم فيه الكفر، إذا قصد غيرهم الإيمان.* 
*  (وَتَفْرِيقًا بَيْنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) أي: ليتشعبوا ويتفرقوا ويختلفوا،  (وَإِرْصَادًا) أي: إعدادا  (لِمَنْ حَارَبَ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ) أي: إعانة للمحاربين للّه ورسوله، الذين تقدم حرابهم واشتدت عداوتهم، وذلك  كأبي عامر الراهب، الذي كان من أهل المدينة، فلما قدم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم وهاجر إلى المدينة، كفر به، وكان متعبدا في الجاهلية، فذهب إلى  المشركين يستعين بهم على حرب رسول اللّه صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*فلما لم يدرك مطلوبه عندهم ذهب إلى قيصر بزعمه أنه ينصره، فهلك اللعين  في الطريق، وكان على وعد وممالأة، هو والمنافقون. فكان مما أعدوا له مسجد  الضرار، فنزل الوحي بذلك، فبعث إليه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من يهدمه  ويحرقه، فهدم وحرق، وصار بعد ذلك مزبلة.* 
*قال تعالى بعدما بين من مقاصدهم    < 1-352 >   الفاسدة في ذلك المسجد  (وَلَيَحْلِفُنّ   إِنْ أَرَدْنَا) في بنائنا إياه  (إِلا الْحُسْنَى) أي: الإحسان إلى الضعيف، والعاجز والضرير.* 
*  (وَاللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ) فشهادة اللّه عليهم أصدق من حلفهم.* 
*  (لا تَقُمْ فِيهِ أَبَدًا) أي: لا تصل في ذلك المسجد الذي بني ضرارا أبدا. فاللّه يغنيك عنه، ولست بمضطر إليه.* 
*  (لَمَسْجِدٌ أُسِّسَ عَلَى التَّقْوَى مِنْ أَوَّلِ يَوْمٍ) ظهر فيه  الإسلام في "قباء" وهو مسجد"قباء"أسس على إخلاص الدين للّه، وإقامة ذكره  وشعائر دينه، وكان قديما في هذا عريقا فيه، فهذا المسجد الفاضل  (أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَقُومَ فِيهِ) وتتعبد، وتذكر اللّه تعالى فهو فاضل، وأهله فضلاء، ولهذا مدحهم اللّه  بقوله:  (فِيهِ رِجَالٌ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَتَطَهَّرُوا) من الذنوب، ويتطهروا من الأوساخ، والنجاسات والأحداث.* 
*ومن المعلوم أن من أحب شيئا لا بد أن يسعى له ويجتهد فيما يحب، فلا بد  أنهم كانوا حريصين على التطهر من الذنوب والأوساخ والأحداث، ولهذا كانوا  ممن سبق إسلامه، وكانوا مقيمين للصلاة، محافظين على الجهاد، مع رسول اللّه  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإقامة شرائع الدين، وممن كانوا يتحرزون من مخالفة  اللّه ورسوله.* 
*وسألهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ما نزلت هذه الآية في مدحهم عن  طهارتهم، فأخبروه أنهم يتبعون الحجارة الماء، فحمدهم على صنيعهم.* 
*  (وَاللَّهُ يُحِبُّ الْمُطَّهِّرِين  َ) الطهارة المعنوية، كالتنزه من الشرك والأخلاق الرذيلة، والطهارة الحسية كإزالة الأنجاس ورفع الأحداث.* 
*ثم فاضل بين المساجد بحسب مقاصد أهلها وموافقتها لرضاه فقال:  (أَفَمَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى تَقْوَى مِنَ اللَّهِ) أي: على نية صالحة وإخلاص  (وَرِضْوَانٍ) بأن كان موافقا لأمره، فجمع في عمله بين الإخلاص والمتابعة،  (خَيْرٌ أَمْ مَنْ أَسَّسَ بُنْيَانَهُ عَلَى شَفَا) أي: على طرف  (جُرُفٍ هَارٍ) أي: بال، قد تداعى للانهدام،  (فَانْهَارَ بِهِ فِي نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ وَاللَّهُ لا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ) لما فيه مصالح دينهم ودنياهم.* 
*  (لا يَزَالُ بُنْيَانُهُمُ الَّذِي بَنَوْا رِيبَةً فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ) أي: شكا، وريبا ماكثا في قلوبهم،  (إِلا أَنْ تَقَطَّعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ) بأن يندموا غاية الندم ويتوبوا إلى ربهم، ويخافوه غاية الخوف، فبذلك يعفو  اللّه عنهم، وإلا فبنيانهم لا يزيدهم إلا ريبا إلى ريبهم، ونفاقا إلى  نفاقهم.* 
*  (وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ) بجميع الأشياء، ظاهرها، وباطنها، خفيها وجليها، وبما أسره العباد، وأعلنوه.* 
*  (حَكِيمٌ) لا يفعل ولا يخلق ولا يأمر ولا ينهى إلا ما اقتضته الحكمة وأمر به فللّه الحمد  .* 
*وفي هذه الآيات فوائد عدة:* 
*منها: أن اتخاذ المسجد الذي يقصد به الضرار لمسجد آخر بقربه، أنه محرم، وأنه يجب هدم مسجد الضرار، الذي اطلع على مقصود أصحابه.* 
*ومنها: أن العمل وإن كان فاضلا تغيره النية، فينقلب منهيا عنه، كما قلبت نية أصحاب مسجد الضرار عملهم إلى ما ترى.* 
*ومنها: أن كل حالة يحصل بها التفريق بين المؤمنين، فإنها من المعاصي التي يتعين تركها وإزالتها.* 
*كما أن كل حالة يحصل بها جمع المؤمنين وائتلافهم، يتعين اتباعها والأمر  بها والحث عليها، لأن اللّه علل اتخاذهم لمسجد الضرار بهذا المقصد الموجب  للنهي عنه، كما يوجب ذلك الكفر والمحاربة للّه ورسوله.* 
*ومنها: النهي عن الصلاة في أماكن المعصية، والبعد عنها، وعن قربها.* 
*ومنها: أن المعصية تؤثر في البقاع، كما أثرت معصية المنافقين في مسجد الضرار، ونهي عن القيام فيه، وكذلك الطاعة تؤثر في الأماكن كما أثرت في مسجد " قباء" حتى قال اللّه فيه:* 
*  (لَمَسْجِدٌ أُسِّسَ عَلَى التَّقْوَى مِنْ أَوَّلِ يَوْمٍ أَحَقُّ أَنْ تَقُومَ فِيهِ) . * 
*ولهذا كان لمسجد قباء من الفضل ما ليس لغيره، حتى كان صلى الله عليه وسلم يزور قباء كل سبت يصلي فيه، وحث على الصلاة فيه.* 
*ومنها: أنه يستفاد من هذه التعاليل المذكورة في الآية، أربع قواعد مهمة، وهي:* 
*كل عمل فيه مضارة لمسلم، أو فيه معصية للّه، فإن المعاصي من فروع  الكفر، أو فيه تفريق بين المؤمنين، أو فيه معاونة لمن عادى اللّه ورسوله،  فإنه محرم ممنوع منه، وعكسه بعكسه.* 
* ومنها: أن الأعمال الحسية الناشئة عن معصية الله لا تزال مبعدة  لفاعلها عن الله بمنزلة الإصرار على المعصية حتى يزيلها ويتوب منها توبة  تامة بحيث يتقطع قلبه من الندم والحسرات.* 
*ومنها: أنه إذا كان مسجد قباء مسجدا أسس على التقوى، فمسجد النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم الذي أسسه بيده المباركة وعمل فيه واختاره اللّه له من باب  أولى وأحرى.* 
*ومنها: أن العمل المبني على الإخلاص والمتابعة، هو العمل المؤسس على التقوى، الموصل لعامله إلى جنات النعيم.* 
*والعمل المبني على سوء القصد وعلى البدع والضلال، هو العمل المؤسس على  شفا جرف هار، فانهار به في نار جهنم، واللّه لا يهدي القوم الظالمين.* 
*    إِنَّ اللَّهَ اشْتَرَى مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ  فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ  وَالإِنْجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ  فَاسْتَبْشِرُوا بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُمْ بِهِ وَذَلِكَ هُوَ  الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ     (111)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى خبرا صدقا، ويعد وعدا حقا بمبايعة    < 1-353 >   عظيمة، ومعاوضة جسيمة، وهو أنه  (اشْتَرَى) بنفسه الكريمة  (مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَأَمْوَالَهُمْ  ) فهي المثمن والسلعة المبيعة.* 
*  (بِأَنَّ لَهُمُ الْجَنَّةَ) التي فيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين من أنواع اللذات والأفراح، والمسرات، والحور الحسان، والمنازل الأنيقات.* 
*وصفة العقد والمبايعة، بأن يبذلوا للّه نفوسهم وأموالهم في جهاد أعدائه، لإعلاء كلمته وإظهار دينه فـ  (يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ فَيَقْتُلُونَ وَيُقْتَلُونَ) فهذا العقد والمبايعة، قد صدرت من اللّه مؤكدة بأنواع التأكيدات.* 
*  (وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا فِي التَّوْرَاةِ وَالإنْجِيلِ وَالْقُرْآنِ) التي هي أشرف الكتب التي طرقت العالم، وأعلاها، وأكملها، وجاء بها أكمل الرسل أولو العزم، وكلها اتفقت على هذا الوعد الصادق.* 
*  (وَمَنْ أَوْفَى بِعَهْدِهِ مِنَ اللَّهِ فَاسْتَبْشِرُوا  ) أيها المؤمنون القائمون بما وعدكم اللّه،  (بِبَيْعِكُمُ الَّذِي بَايَعْتُمْ بِهِ) أي: لتفرحوا بذلك، وليبشر بعضكم بعضا، ويحث بعضكم بعضا.* 
*  (وَذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ) الذي لا فوز أكبر منه، ولا أجل، لأنه يتضمن السعادة الأبدية، والنعيم  المقيم، والرضا من اللّه الذي هو أكبر من نعيم الجنات، وإذا أردت أن تعرف  مقدار الصفقة، فانظر إلى المشتري من هو؟ وهو اللّه جل جلاله، وإلى العوض،  وهو أكبر الأعواض وأجلها، جنات النعيم، وإلى الثمن المبذول فيها، وهو  النفس، والمال، الذي هو أحب الأشياء للإنسان.* 
*وإلى من جرى على يديه عقد هذا التبايع، وهو أشرف الرسل، وبأي كتاب رقم، وهي كتب اللّه الكبار المنزلة على أفضل الخلق. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (205)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(112) الى الأية(117)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية


  التَّائِبُونَ الْعَابِدُونَ الْحَامِدُونَ السَّائِحُونَ الرَّاكِعُونَ  السَّاجِدُونَ الآمِرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ  وَالْحَافِظُونَ لِحُدُودِ اللَّهِ وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (112)   . 

**كأنه قيل: من هم المؤمنون الذين لهم البشارة من اللّه بدخول الجنات ونيل الكرامات؟ فقال: هم  (التَّائِبُونَ) أي: الملازمون للتوبة في جميع الأوقات عن جميع السيئات.* 
*  (الْعَابِدُونَ) أي: المتصفون بالعبودية للّه، والاستمرار على طاعته من أداء الواجبات والمستحبات في كل وقت، فبذلك يكون العبد من العابدين.* 
*  (الْحَامِدُونَ) للّه في السراء والضراء، واليسر والعسر، المعترفون بما للّه عليهم من النعم  الظاهرة والباطنة، المثنون على اللّه بذكرها وبذكره في آناء الليل وآناء  النهار.* 
*  (السَّائِحُونَ) فسرت السياحة بالصيام، أو السياحة في طلب العلم، وفسرت بسياحة القلب في  معرفة اللّه ومحبته، والإنابة إليه على الدوام، والصحيح أن المراد  بالسياحة: السفر في القربات، كالحج، والعمرة، والجهاد، وطلب العلم، وصلة  الأقارب، ونحو ذلك.* 
*  (الرَّاكِعُونَ السَّاجِدُونَ) أي: المكثرون من الصلاة، المشتملة على الركوع والسجود.* 
*  (الآمِرُونَ بِالْمَعْرُوفِ) ويدخل فيه جميع الواجبات والمستحبات.* 
*  (وَالنَّاهُونَ عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ) وهي جميع ما نهى اللّه ورسوله عنه.* 
*  (وَالْحَافِظُون   لِحُدُودِ اللَّهِ) بتعلمهم حدود ما أنزل اللّه على رسوله، وما يدخل في الأوامر والنواهي والأحكام، وما لا يدخل، الملازمون لها فعلا وتركا.* 
*  (وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ) لم يذكر ما يبشرهم به، ليعم جميع ما رتب على الإيمان من ثواب الدنيا والدين والآخرة، فالبشارة متناولة لكل مؤمن.* 
*وأما مقدارها وصفتها فإنها بحسب حال المؤمنين، وإيمانهم، قوة، وضعفا، وعملا بمقتضاه.* 
*   مَا كَانَ لِلنَّبِيِّ وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا  لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ  لَهُمْ أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ     (113)    وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأَبِيهِ إِلا عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ  وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ  تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ     (114)   .* 

*يعني: ما يليق ولا يحسن للنبي وللمؤمنين به  ( أَنْ يَسْتَغْفِرُوا لِلْمُشْرِكِينَ ) أي: لمن كفر به، وعبد معه غيره  ( وَلَوْ كَانُوا أُولِي قُرْبَى مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمْ  أَنَّهُمْ أَصْحَابُ الْجَحِيمِ ) فإن الاستغفار لهم في هذه الحال غلط غير مفيد، فلا يليق بالنبي والمؤمنين،  لأنهم إذا ماتوا على الشرك، أو علم أنهم يموتون عليه، فقد حقت عليهم كلمة  العذاب، ووجب عليهم الخلود في النار، ولم تنفع فيهم شفاعة الشافعين، ولا  استغفار المستغفرين.* 
*وأيضا فإن النبي والذين آمنوا معه، عليهم أن يوافقوا ربهم في رضاه  وغضبه، ويوالوا من والاه اللّه، ويعادوا من عاداه اللّه، والاستغفار منهم  لمن تبين أنه من أصحاب النار مناف لذلك، مناقض له، ولئن وجد الاستغفار من  خليل الرحمن إبراهيم عليه السلام لأبيه فإنه  ( عَنْ مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ ) في قوله        سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا     وذلك قبل أن يعلم عاقبة أبيه.* 
*فلما تبين لإبراهيم أن أباه عدو للّه، سيموت على الكفر، ولم ينفع فيه الوعظ والتذكير  ( تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ ) موافقة لربه وتأدبا معه.* 
*  ( إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأوَّاهٌ ) أي: رجَّاع إلى اللّه في جميع الأمور، كثير الذكر والدعاء، والاستغفار والإنابة إلى ربه.* 
*  ( حَلِيمٌ ) أي: ذو رحمة بالخلق، وصفح عما يصدر منهم إليه، من الزلات، لا يستفزه جهل الجاهلين، ولا يقابل الجاني عليه بجرمه، فأبوه قال له:        لأَرْجُمَنَّكَ     وهو يقول له:        سَلامٌ عَلَيْكَ سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي     .* 
*فعليكم أن تقتدوا به، وتتبعوا ملة إبراهيم في كل شيء        إِلا قَوْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأَبِيهِ لأَسْتَغْفِرَنّ  َ لَكَ       كما نبهكم اللّه عليها وعلى غيرها، ولهذا قال:* 
*   وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ     < 1-354 >    لِيُضِلَّ قَوْمًا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَاهُمْ حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ مَا يَتَّقُونَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ     (115)    إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ     (116)   .* 


*يعني أن اللّه تعالى إذا منَّ على قوم بالهداية، وأمرهم بسلوك الصراط  المستقيم، فإنه تعالى يتمم عليهم إحسانه، ويبين لهم جميع ما يحتاجون إليه،  وتدعو إليه ضرورتهم، فلا يتركهم ضالين، جاهلين بأمور دينهم، ففي هذا دليل  على كمال رحمته، وأن شريعته وافية بجميع ما يحتاجه العباد، في أصول الدين  وفروعه.* 
*ويحتمل أن المراد بذلك  (وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ لِيُضِلَّ قَوْمًا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَاهُمْ حَتَّى يُبَيِّنَ لَهُمْ مَا يَتَّقُونَ) فإذا بين لهم ما يتقون فلم ينقادوا له، عاقبهم بالإضلال جزاء لهم على ردهم الحق المبين، والأول أولى.* 
*  (إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ) فلكمال علمه وعمومه علمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون، وبين لكم ما به تنتفعون.* 
*  (إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ) أي: هو المالك لذلك، المدبر لعباده بالإحياء والإماتة وأنواع التدابير  الإلهية، فإذا كان لا يخل بتدبيره القدري فكيف يخل بتدبيره الديني المتعلق  بإلهيته، ويترك عباده سدى مهملين، أو يدعهم ضالين جاهلين، وهو أعظم توليه  لعباده؟".* 

*فلهذا قال:  (وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ وَلا نَصِيرٍ) أي: ولي يتولاكم بجلب المنافع لكم، أو  (نَصِيرٍ) يدفع عنكم المضار.* 
*    لَقَدْ تَابَ اللَّهُ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ وَالأَنْصَارِ  الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا كَادَ  يَزِيغُ قُلُوبُ فَرِيقٍ مِنْهُمْ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ  رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ     (117)   . * 

*يخبر تعالى أنه من لطفه وإحسانه تَابَ عَلَى النَّبِيِّ محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  (وَالْمُهَاجِرِ  نَ وَالأنْصَارِ) فغفر لهم الزلات، ووفر لهم الحسنات، ورقاهم إلى أعلى الدرجات، وذلك بسبب قيامهم بالأعمال الصعبة الشاقات، ولهذا قال:  (الَّذِينَ اتَّبَعُوهُ فِي سَاعَةِ الْعُسْرَةِ) أي: خرجوا معه لقتال الأعداء في وقعة"تبوك"  وكانت في حر شديد، وضيق من الزاد والركوب، وكثرة عدو، مما يدعو إلى التخلف.* 
*فاستعانوا اللّه تعالى، وقاموا بذلك  (مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا كَادَ يَزِيغُ قُلُوبُ فَرِيقٍ مِنْهُمْ) أي: تنقلب قلوبهم، ويميلوا إلى الدعة والسكون، ولكن اللّه ثبتهم وأيدهم  وقواهم. وزَيْغُ القلب هو انحرافه عن الصراط المستقيم، فإن كان الانحراف في  أصل الدين، كان كفرا، وإن كان في شرائعه، كان بحسب تلك الشريعة، التي زاغ  عنها، إما قصر عن فعلها، أو فعلها على غير الوجه الشرعي.* 

*وقوله  (ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ) أي: قبل توبتهم  (إِنَّهُ بِهِمْ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ) ومن رأفته ورحمته أن مَنَّ عليهم بالتوبة، وقبلها منهم وثبتهم عليها. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (206)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(118) الى الأية(122)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   وَعَلَى الثَّلاثَةِ الَّذِينَ خُلِّفُوا حَتَّى إِذَا ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ  الأَرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ وَظَنُّوا  أَنْ لا مَلْجَأَ مِنَ اللَّهِ إِلا إِلَيْهِ ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ  لِيَتُوبُوا إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ الرَّحِيمُ     (118)   .* 

*  (و) كذلك لقد تاب الله  (عَلَى الثَّلاثَةِ الَّذِينَ خُلِّفُوا) عن الخروج مع المسلمين، في تلك الغزوة، وهم: "كعب بن مالك"وصاحباه، وقصتهم مشهورة معروفة، في الصحاح والسنن.* 

*  (حَتَّى إِذَا) حزنوا حزنا عظيما، و  (ضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الأرْضُ بِمَا رَحُبَتْ) أي: على سعتها ورحبها  (وَضَاقَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ) التي هي أحب إليهم من كل شيء، فضاق عليهم الفضاء الواسع، والمحبوب الذي لم  تجر العادة بالضيق منه، وذلك لا يكون إلا من أمر مزعج، بلغ من الشدة  والمشقة ما لا يمكن التعبير عنه، وذلك لأنهم قدموا رضا اللّه ورضا رسوله  على كل شيء.* 
*  (وَظَنُّوا أَنْ لا مَلْجَأَ مِنَ اللَّهِ إِلا إِلَيْهِ) أي: تيقنوا وعرفوا بحالهم، أنه لا ينجي من الشدائد، ويلجأ إليه، إلا اللّه  وحده لا شريك له، فانقطع تعلقهم بالمخلوقين، وتعلقوا باللّه ربهم، وفروا  منه إليه، فمكثوا بهذه الشدة نحو خمسين ليلة.* 
*  (ثُمَّ تَابَ عَلَيْهِمْ) أي: أذن في توبتهم ووفقهم لها  (لِيَتُوبُوا) أي: لتقع منهم، فيتوب اللّه عليهم،  (إِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ التَّوَّابُ) أي: كثير التوبة والعفو، والغفران عن الزلات والعصيان،  (الرَّحِيمُ) وصفه الرحمة العظيمة التي لا تزال تنزل على العباد في كل وقت وحين، في جميع اللحظات، ما تقوم به أمورهم الدينية والدنيوية.* 
*وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن توبة اللّه على العبد أجل الغايات، وأعلى  النهايات، فإن اللّه جعلها نهاية خواص عباده، وامتن عليهم بها، حين عملوا  الأعمال التي يحبها ويرضاها.* 
*ومنها: لطف الله بهم وتثبيتهم في إيمانهم عند الشدائد والنوازل المزعجة.* 
*ومنها: أن العبادة الشاقة على النفس، لها فضل ومزية ليست لغيرها، وكلما عظمت المشقة عظم الأجر.* 
*ومنها: أن توبة اللّه على عبده بحسب ندمه وأسفه الشديد، وأن من لا  يبالي بالذنب ولا يحرج إذا فعله، فإن توبته مدخولة، وإن زعم أنها مقبولة.* 
*ومنها: أن علامة الخير وزوال الشدة، إذا تعلق القلب بالله تعالى تعلقا تاما، وانقطع عن المخلوقين.* 
*ومنها: أن من لطف اللّه بالثلاثة، أن وسمهم بوسم، ليس بعار عليهم فقال:  (خُلِّفُوا) إشارة إلى أن المؤمنين    < 1-355 >   خلفوهم، [أو خلفوا عن من بُتّ في قبول عذرهم، أو في رده]  وأنهم لم يكن تخلفهم رغبة عن الخير، ولهذا لم يقل: "تخلفوا".* 
*ومنها: أن اللّه تعالى من عليهم بالصدق، ولهذا أمر بالاقتداء بهم فقال:* 

*    يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ     (119)   .* 

*أي:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) باللّه، وبما أمر اللّه بالإيمان به، قوموا بما يقتضيه الإيمان، وهو القيام  بتقوى اللّه تعالى، باجتناب ما نهى اللّه عنه والبعد عنه.* 
*  ( وَكُونُوا مَعَ الصَّادِقِينَ ) في أقوالهم وأفعالهم وأحوالهم، الذين أقوالهم صدق، وأعمالهم، وأحوالهم لا  تكون إلا صدقا خلية من الكسل والفتور، سالمة من المقاصد السيئة، مشتملة على  الإخلاص والنية الصالحة، فإن الصدق يهدي إلى البر، وإن البر يهدي إلى  الجنة.* 
*قال الله تعالى:        هَذَا يَوْمُ يَنْفَعُ الصَّادِقِينَ صِدْقُهُمْ      الآية.* 
*    مَا كَانَ لأَهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُمْ مِنَ الأَعْرَابِ أَنْ  يَتَخَلَّفُوا عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ وَلا يَرْغَبُوا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ عَنْ  نَفْسِهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ لا يُصِيبُهُمْ ظَمَأٌ وَلا نَصَبٌ وَلا  مَخْمَصَةٌ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلا يَطَئُونَ مَوْطِئًا يَغِيظُ  الْكُفَّارَ وَلا يَنَالُونَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ نَيْلا إِلا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ بِهِ  عَمَلٌ صَالِحٌ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (120)    وَلا يُنْفِقُونَ نَفَقَةً صَغِيرَةً وَلا كَبِيرَةً وَلا يَقْطَعُونَ  وَادِيًا إِلا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ     (121)   .* 

*يقول تعالى -حاثا لأهل المدينة المنورة من المهاجرين، والأنصار، ومن حولهم من الأعراب، الذين أسلموا فحسن إسلامهم-:  (مَا كَانَ لأهْلِ الْمَدِينَةِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهُمْ مِنَ الأعْرَابِ أَنْ يَتَخَلَّفُوا عَنْ رَسُولِ اللَّهِ) أي: ما ينبغي لهم ذلك، ولا يليق بأحوالهم.* 
*  (وَلا يَرْغَبُوا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ) في بقائها وراحتها، وسكونه  (عَنْ نَفْسِهِ) الكريمة الزكية، بل النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم،  فعلى كل مسلم أن يفدي النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، بنفسه ويقدمه عليها،  فعلامة تعظيم الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ومحبته والإيمان التام به، أن لا  يتخلفوا عنه، ثم ذكر الثواب الحامل على الخروج فقال:  (ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ) أي: المجاهدين في سبيل اللّه  (لا يُصِيبُهُمْ ظَمَأٌ وَلا نَصَبٌ) أي: تعب ومشقة  (وَلا مَخْمَصَةٌ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ) أي: مجاعة.* 
*  (وَلا يَطَئُونَ مَوْطِئًا يَغِيظُ الْكُفَّارَ) من الخوض لديارهم، والاستيلاء على أوطانهم،  (وَلا يَنَالُونَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ نَيْلا) كالظفر بجيش أو سرية أو الغنيمة لمال  (إِلا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ بِهِ عَمَلٌ صَالِحٌ) لأن هذه آثار ناشئة عن أعمالهم.* 
*  (إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ) الذين أحسنوا في مبادرتهم إلى أمر الله، وقيامهم بما عليهم من حقه وحق خلقه، فهذه الأعمال آثار من آثار عملهم.* 
*ثم قال:  (وَلا يُنْفِقُونَ نَفَقَةً صَغِيرَةً وَلا كَبِيرَةً وَلا يَقْطَعُونَ وَادِيًا) في ذهابهم إلى عدوهم  (إِلا كُتِبَ لَهُمْ لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ).* 
*ومن ذلك هذه الأعمال، إذا أخلصوا فيها للّه، ونصحوا فيها، ففي هذه  الآيات أشد ترغيب وتشويق للنفوس إلى الخروج إلى الجهاد في سبيل اللّه،  والاحتساب لما يصيبهم فيه من المشقات، وأن ذلك لهم رفعة درجات، وأن الآثار  المترتبة على عمل العبد له فيها أجر كبير.* 
*   وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً فَلَوْلا نَفَرَ مِنْ  كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ طَائِفَةٌ لِيَتَفَقَّهُوا فِي الدِّينِ  وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَحْذَرُونَ     (122)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: -منبها لعباده المؤمنين على ما ينبغي لهم-  (وَمَا كَانَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ لِيَنْفِرُوا كَافَّةً) أي: جميعا لقتال عدوهم، فإنه يحصل عليهم المشقة بذلك، وتفوت به كثير من المصالح الأخرى،  (فَلَوْلا نَفَرَ مِنْ كُلِّ فِرْقَةٍ مِنْهُمْ) أي: من البلدان، والقبائل، والأفخاذ  (طَائِفَةٌ) تحصل بها الكفاية والمقصود لكان أولى.* 
*ثم نبه على أن في إقامة المقيمين منهم وعدم خروجهم مصالح لو خرجوا لفاتتهم، فقال:  (لِيَتَفَقَّهُو  ) أي: القاعدون  (فِي الدِّينِ وَلِيُنْذِرُوا قَوْمَهُمْ إِذَا رَجَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ) أي. ليتعلموا العلم الشرعي، ويعلموا معانيه، ويفقهوا أسراره، وليعلموا غيرهم، ولينذروا قومهم إذا رجعوا إليهم.* 
*ففي هذا فضيلة العلم، وخصوصا الفقه في الدين، وأنه أهم الأمور، وأن من  تعلم علما، فعليه نشره وبثه في العباد، ونصيحتهم فيه فإن انتشار العلم عن  العالم، من بركته وأجره، الذي ينمى له.* 
*وأما اقتصار العالم على نفسه، وعدم دعوته إلى سبيل اللّه بالحكمة  والموعظة الحسنة، وترك تعليم الجهال ما لا يعلمون، فأي منفعة حصلت للمسلمين  منه؟ وأي نتيجة نتجت من علمه؟ وغايته أن يموت، فيموت علمه وثمرته، وهذا  غاية الحرمان، لمن آتاه اللّه علما ومنحه فهما.* 

*وفي هذه الآية أيضا دليل وإرشاد وتنبيه لطيف، لفائدة مهمة، وهي: أن  المسلمين ينبغي لهم أن يعدوا لكل مصلحة من مصالحهم العامة من يقوم بها،  ويوفر وقته عليها، ويجتهد فيها، ولا يلتفت إلى غيرها، لتقوم مصالحهم، وتتم  منافعهم، ولتكون وجهة جميعهم، ونهاية ما يقصدون قصدا واحدا، وهو قيام مصلحة  دينهم ودنياهم، ولو تفرقت الطرق وتعددت المشارب، فالأعمال متباينة، والقصد  واحد، وهذه من الحكمة العامة النافعة في جميع الأمور. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (207)
تفسير السعدى
سورة التوبة
من الأية(123) الى الأية(129)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة براءة
وهي مدنية

**   يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ وَلْيَجِدُوا فِيكُمْ    < 1-356 >    غِلْظَةً وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ     (123)   .* 

*وهذا أيضا إرشاد آخر، بعدما أرشدهم إلى التدبير فيمن يباشر القتال،  أرشدهم إلى أنهم يبدأون بالأقرب فالأقرب من الكفار، والغلظة عليهم، والشدة  في القتال، والشجاعة والثبات.* 
*  (وَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ مَعَ الْمُتَّقِينَ) أي: وليكن لديكم علم أن المعونة من اللّه تنزل بحسب التقوى، فلازموا على تقوى اللّه، يعنكم وينصركم على عدوكم.* 
*وهذا العموم في قوله:  (قَاتِلُوا الَّذِينَ يَلُونَكُمْ مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ) مخصوص بما إذا كانت المصلحة في قتال غير الذين يلوننا، وأنواع المصالح كثيرة جدا.* 
*   وَإِذَا مَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ  زَادَتْهُ هَذِهِ إِيمَانًا فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَزَادَتْهُمْ  إِيمَانًا وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ     (124)    وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ وَمَاتُوا وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ     (125)    أَوَلا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ يُفْتَنُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ ثُمَّ لا يَتُوبُونَ وَلا هُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ     (126)   .* 

*يقول تعالى: مبينا حال المنافقين، وحال المؤمنين عند نزول القرآن، وتفاوت ما بين الفريقين، فقال:  (وَإِذَا مَا أُنزلَتْ سُورَةٌ) فيها الأمر، والنهي، والخبر عن نفسه الكريمة، وعن الأمور الغائبة، والحث على الجهاد.* 
*  (فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَقُولُ أَيُّكُمْ زَادَتْهُ هَذِهِ إِيمَانًا) أي: حصل الاستفهام، لمن حصل له الإيمان بها من الطائفتين.* 
*قال تعالى -مبينا الحال الواقعة-:  (فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا فَزَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا) بالعلم بها، وفهمها، واعتقادها، والعمل بها، والرغبة في فعل الخير، والانكفاف عن فعل الشر.* 
*  (وَهُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ  ) أي: يبشر بعضهم بعضا بما من اللّه عليهم من آياته، والتوفيق لفهمها والعمل  بها. وهذا دال على انشراح صدورهم لآيات اللّه، وطمأنينة قلوبهم، وسرعة  انقيادهم لما تحثهم عليه.* 
*  (وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ) أي: شك ونفاق  (فَزَادَتْهُمْ رِجْسًا إِلَى رِجْسِهِمْ) أي: مرضا إلى مرضهم، وشكا إلى شكهم، من حيث إنهم كفروا بها، وعاندوها وأعرضوا عنها، فازداد لذلك مرضهم، وترامى بهم إلى الهلاك  (وَ) الطبع على قلوبهم، حتى  (مَاتُوا وَهُمْ كَافِرُونَ).* 
*وهذا عقوبة لهم، لأنهم كفروا بآيات اللّه وعصوا رسوله، فأعقبهم نفاقا في قلوبهم إلى يوم يلقونه.* 
*قال تعالى -موبخا لهم على إقامتهم على ما هم عليه من الكفر والنفاق-:  (أَوَلا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّهُمْ يُفْتَنُونَ فِي كُلِّ عَامٍ مَرَّةً أَوْ مَرَّتَيْنِ) بما يصيبهم من البلايا والأمراض، وبما يبتلون من الأوامر الإلهية التي يراد بها اختبارهم.* 
*  (ثُمَّ لا يَتُوبُونَ) عما هم عليه من الشر  (وَلا هُمْ يَذَّكَّرُونَ) ما ينفعهم، فيفعلونه، وما يضرهم، فيتركونه.* 
*فالله تعالى يبتليهم -كما هي سنته في سائر الأمم- بالسراء والضراء وبالأوامر والنواهي ليرجعوا إليه، ثم لا يتوبون ولا هم يذكرون.* 
*وفي هذه الآيات دليل على أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص، وأنه ينبغي للمؤمن، أن يتفقد إيمانه ويتعاهده، فيجدده وينميه، ليكون دائما في صعود.* 

* وقوله :     وَإِذَا مَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ نَظَرَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ هَلْ  يَرَاكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ ثُمَّ انْصَرَفُوا صَرَفَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ  بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ     (127)   .* 

*يعني: أن المنافقين الذين يحذرون أن تنزل عليهم سورة تنبئهم بما في قلوبهم، إذا نزلت سورة ليؤمنوا بها، ويعملوا بمضمونها  ( نَظَرَ بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ ) جازمين على ترك العمل بها، ينتظرون الفرصة في الاختفاء عن أعين المؤمنين، ويقولون:  ( هَلْ يَرَاكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ ثُمَّ انْصَرَفُوا ) متسللين، وانقلبوا معرضين، فجازاهم اللّه بعقوبة من جنس عملهم، فكما انصرفوا عن العمل  ( صَرَفَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ ) أي: صدها عن الحق وخذلها.* 
*  ( بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لا يَفْقَهُونَ ) فقها ينفعهم، فإنهم لو فقهوا، لكانوا إذا نزلت سورة آمنوا بها، وانقادوا لأمرها.* 

*والمقصود من هذا بيان شدة نفورهم عن الجهاد وغيره، من شرائع الإيمان، كما قال تعالى عنهم:         فَإِذَا أُنْزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ مُحْكَمَةٌ وَذُكِرَ فِيهَا الْقِتَالُ  رَأَيْتَ الَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ نَظَرَ  الْمَغْشِيِّ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ      .* 

*   لَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِنْ أَنْفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ     (128)    فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُلْ حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ     (129)   .* 

*يمتن [تعالى] على عباده المؤمنين بما بعث فيهم النبي الأمي الذي من  أنفسهم، يعرفون حاله، ويتمكنون من الأخذ عنه، ولا يأنفون عن الانقياد له،  وهو صلى الله عليه وسلم في غاية النصح لهم، والسعي في مصالحهم.* 
*  (عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ) أي: يشق عليه الأمر الذي يشق عليكم ويعنتكم.* 
*   < 1-357 >  * 
*  (حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ) فيحب لكم الخير، ويسعى جهده في إيصاله إليكم، ويحرص على هدايتكم إلى الإيمان، ويكره لكم الشر، ويسعى جهده في تنفيركم عنه.  (بِالْمُؤْمِنِي  َ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ) أي: شديد الرأفة والرحمة بهم، أرحم بهم من والديهم.* 
*ولهذا كان حقه مقدما على سائر حقوق الخلق، وواجب على الأمة الإيمان به، وتعظيمه، وتعزيره، وتوقيره  (فَإِنْ) آمنوا، فذلك حظهم وتوفيقهم، وإن  (تَوَلَّوا) عن الإيمان والعمل، فامض على سبيلك، ولا تزل في دعوتك، وقل  (حَسْبِيَ اللَّهُ) أي: الله كافيَّ في جميع ما أهمني،  (لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ) أي: لا معبود بحق سواه.* 
*  (عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ) أي: اعتمدت ووثقت به، في جلب ما ينفع، ودفع ما يضر،  (وَهُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ) الذي هو أعظم المخلوقات. وإذا كان رب العرش العظيم، الذي وسع المخلوقات، كان ربا لما دونه من باب أولى وأحرى.* 

*تم تفسير سورة التوبة بعون اللّه ومنه فلله الحمد أولا وآخرا وظاهرا وباطنا. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (208)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(1) الى الأية(6)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي**
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية
**بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ  الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ (1) أَكَانَ  لِلنَّاسِ عَجَبًا أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ أَنْذِرِ  النَّاسَ وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنَّ لَهُمْ قَدَمَ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ  رَبِّهِمْ قَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ مُبِينٌ (2)  .
*
*يقول تعالى: ( الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْحَكِيمِ ) وهو هذا  القرآن، المشتمل على الحكمة والأحكام، الدالة آياته على الحقائق الإيمانية  والأوامر والنواهي الشرعية، الذي على جميع الأمة تلقيه بالرضا والقبول  والانقياد.*
*ومع هذا فأعرض أكثرهم، فهم لا يعلمون، فتعجبوا ( أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى  رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ أَنْذِرِ النَّاسَ ) عذاب الله، وخوفهم نقم الله،  وذكرهم بآيات الله.*
*( وَبَشِّرِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) إيمانا صادقا ( أَنَّ لَهُمْ قَدَمَ صِدْقٍ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ ) أي: لهم جزاء موفور  وثواب مذخور عند ربهم بما قدموه وأسلفوه من الأعمال الصالحة الصادقة.*
*فتعجب الكافرون من هذا الرجل العظيم تعجبا حملهم على الكفر به، فـ (  قَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ ) عنه: ( إِنَّ هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ مُبِينٌ ) أي: بين  السحر، لا يخفى بزعمهم على أحد، وهذا من سفههم وعنادهم، فإنهم تعجبوا من  أمر ليس مما يتعجب منه ويستغرب، وإنما يتعجب من جهالتهم وعدم معرفتهم  بمصالحهم.*
*كيف لم يؤمنوا بهذا الرسول الكريم، الذي بعثه الله من أنفسهم، يعرفونه  حق المعرفة، فردوا دعوته، وحرصوا على إبطال دينه، والله متم نوره ولو كره  الكافرون.
*
* إِنَّ  رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ  أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ مَا مِنْ  شَفِيعٍ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ  فَاعْبُدُوهُ أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ (3) إِلَيْهِ  مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا إِنَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ  ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ  بِالْقِسْطِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَعَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ (4)  .
*
*يقول تعالى مبينا لربوبيته وإلهيته وعظمته: ( إِنَّ رَبَّكُمُ اللَّهُ  الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ) مع أنه  قادر على خلقها في لحظة واحدة، ولكن لما له في ذلك من الحكمة الإلهية،  ولأنه رفيق في أفعاله.*
*ومن جملة حكمته فيها، أنه خلقها بالحق وللحق، ليعرف بأسمائه وصفاته ويفرد بالعبادة.*
*( ثُمَّ ) بعد خلق السماوات والأرض ( اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ ) استواء يليق بعظمته.*
*( يُدَبِّرُ الأمْرَ ) في العالم العلوي والسفلي من الإماتة والإحياء،  وإنزال الأرزاق، ومداولة الأيام بين الناس، وكشف الضر عن المضرورين، وإجابة  سؤال السائلين.*
*فأنواع التدابير نازلة منه وصاعدة إليه، وجميع الخلق مذعنون لعزه  خاضعون لعظمته وسلطانه.*
*( مَا مِنْ شَفِيعٍ إِلا مِنْ بَعْدِ إِذْنِهِ ) فلا يقدم أحد منهم على  الشفاعة، ولو كان أفضل الخلق، حتى يأذن الله ولا يأذن، إلا لمن ارتضى، ولا  يرتضي إلا أهل الإخلاص والتوحيد له.*
*( ذَلِكُمْ ) الذي هذا شأنه ( اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمْ ) أي: هو الله الذي له  وصف الإلهية الجامعة لصفات الكمال، ووصف الربوبية الجامع لصفات الأفعال.*
*( فَاعْبُدُوهُ ) أي: أفردوه بجميع ما تقدرون عليه من أنواع العبودية، (  أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ ) الأدلة الدالة على أنه وحده المعبود المحمود، ذو  الجلال والإكرام.*
*فلما ذكر حكمه القدري وهو التدبير العام، وحكمه الديني وهو  شرعه،  الذي مضمونه ومقصوده عبادته وحده لا شريك له، ذكر الحكم الجزائي، وهو  مجازاته على الأعمال بعد الموت، فقال: ( إِلَيْهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ جَمِيعًا )  أي: سيجمعكم بعد موتكم، لميقات يوم معلوم.*
*( إِنَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُّمَ يُعِيدُهُ ) فالقادر على ابتداء  الخلق قادر على إعادته، والذي يرى ابتداءه بالخلق، ثم ينكر إعادته للخلق،  فهو فاقد العقل منكر لأحد المثلين مع إثبات ما هو أولى منه، فهذا دليل عقلي  واضح على المعاد. ثم ذكر الدليل النقلي فقال: ( وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقًّا )  أي: وعده صادق لا بد من إتمامه ( لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) بقلوبهم  بما أمرهم الله بالإيمان به.*
*( وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) بجوارحهم، من واجبات، ومستحبات، (  بِالْقِسْطِ ) أي: بإيمانهم وأعمالهم، جزاء قد بينه لعباده، وأخبر أنه لا  تعلم نفس ما أخفى لهم من قرة أعين ( وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا ) بآيات الله  وكذبوا رسل الله.*
*( لَهُمْ شَرَابٌ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ ) أي: ماء حار، يشوي الوجوه، ويقطع  الأمعاء. ( وَعَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ ) من سائر أصناف العذاب ( بِمَا كَانُوا  يَكْفُرُونَ ) أي: بسبب كفرهم وظلمهم، وما ظلمهم الله ولكن أنفسهم يظلمون.*
* هُوَ  الَّذِي جَعَلَ الشَّمْسَ ضِيَاءً وَالْقَمَرَ نُورًا وَقَدَّرَهُ  مَنَازِلَ لِتَعْلَمُوا عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ  ذَلِكَ إِلا بِالْحَقِّ يُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ (5) إِنَّ فِي اخْتِلافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ وَمَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَّقُونَ (6)  .
*
*لما قرر ربوبيته وإلهيته، ذكر الأدلة العقلية الأفقية الدالة على ذلك  وعلى كماله، في أسمائه وصفاته، من الشمس والقمر، والسماوات والأرض وجميع ما  خلق فيهما من سائر أصناف المخلوقات، وأخبر أنها آيات ( لِقَوْمٍ  يَعْلَمُونَ ) و ( لِقَوْمٍ يَتَّقُونَ ).*
*فإن العلم يهدي إلى معرفة الدلالة فيها، وكيفية استنباط الدليل  على أقرب وجه، والتقوى تحدث في القلب الرغبة في الخير، والرهبة من الشر، الناشئين عن الأدلة والبراهين، وعن العلم واليقين.*
*وحاصل ذلك أن مجرد خلق هذه المخلوقات بهذه الصفة، دال على كمال قدرة  الله تعالى، وعلمه، وحياته، وقيوميته، وما فيها من الأحكام والإتقان  والإبداع والحسن، دال على كمال حكمة الله، وحسن خلقه وسعة علمه. وما فيها  من أنواع المنافع والمصالح -كجعل الشمس ضياء، والقمر نورا، يحصل بهما من  النفع الضروري وغيره ما يحصل- يدل ذلك على رحمة الله تعالى واعتنائه بعباده  وسعة بره وإحسانه، وما فيها من التخصيصات دال على مشيئة الله وإرادته  النافذة.*
*وذلك دال على أنه وحده المعبود والمحبوب المحمود، ذو الجلال والإكرام  والأوصاف العظام، الذي لا تنبغي الرغبة والرهبة إلا إليه، ولا يصرف خالص  الدعاء إلا له، لا لغيره من المخلوقات المربوبات، المفتقرات إلى الله في  جميع شئونها.*
*وفي هذه الآيات الحث والترغيب على التفكر في مخلوقات الله، والنظر فيها  بعين الاعتبار، فإن بذلك تنفتح البصيرة، ويزداد الإيمان والعقل، وتقوى  القريحة، وفي إهمال ذلك، تهاون بما أمر الله به، وإغلاق لزيادة الإيمان،  وجمود للذهن والقريحة.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (209)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(7) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

** إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا وَرَضُوا بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا  وَاطْمَأَنُّوا بِهَا وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا غَافِلُونَ (7) أُولَئِكَ مَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ (8)  .
*
*يقول تعالى ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا ) أي: لا يطمعون  بلقاء الله، الذي هو أكبر ما طمع فيه الطامعون، وأعلى ما أمله المؤملون، بل  أعرضوا عن ذلك، وربما كذبوا به ( وَرَضُوا بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ) بدلا  عن الآخرة.*
*( وَاطْمَأَنُّوا بِهَا ) أي: ركنوا إليها، وجعلوها غاية مرامهم   ونهاية قصدهم، فسعوا لها وأكبوا على لذاتها وشهواتها، بأي طريق حصلت  حصلوها، ومن أي وجه لاحت ابتدروها، قد صرفوا إرادتهم ونياتهم وأفكارهم  وأعمالهم إليها.*
*فكأنهم خلقوا للبقاء فيها، وكأنها ليست دار ممر، يتزود منها المسافرون  إلى الدار الباقية التي إليها يرحل الأولون والآخرون، وإلى نعيمها ولذاتها  شمر الموفقون.*
*( وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا غَافِلُونَ ) فلا ينتفعون بالآيات  القرآنية، ولا بالآيات الأفقية والنفسية، والإعراض عن الدليل مستلزم  للإعراض والغفلة، عن المدلول المقصود.*
*( أُولَئِكَ ) الذين هذا وصفهم ( مَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ ) أي: مقرهم ومسكنهم التي لا يرحلون عنها.*
*( بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ ) من الكفر والشرك وأنواع المعاصي، فلما ذكر عقابهم ذكر ثواب المطيعين فقال:
*
* إِنَّ  الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ يَهْدِيهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ  بِإِيمَانِهِمْ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمُ الأَنْهَارُ فِي جَنَّاتِ  النَّعِيمِ (9) دَعْوَاهُمْ  فِيهَا سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ وَتَحِيَّتُهُمْ فِيهَا سَلامٌ وَآخِرُ  دَعْوَاهُمْ أَنِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (10)  .
*
*يقول تعالى ( إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ ) أي:  جمعوا بين الإيمان، والقيام بموجبه ومقتضاه من الأعمال الصالحة، المشتملة  على أعمال القلوب وأعمال الجوارح، على وجه الإخلاص والمتابعة.*
*( يَهْدِيهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِإِيمَانِهِمْ ) أي: بسبب ما معهم من الإيمان،  يثيبهم الله أعظم الثواب، وهو الهداية، فيعلمهم ما ينفعهم، ويمن عليهم  بالأعمال الناشئة عن الهداية، ويهديهم للنظر في آياته، ويهديهم في هذه  الدار إلى  الصراط المستقيم وفي الصراط المستقيم، وفي  دار الجزاء إلى الصراط الموصل إلى جنات النعيم،. ولهذا قال: ( تَجْرِي مِنْ  تَحْتِهِمُ الأنْهَارُ ) الجارية على الدوام ( فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ )  أضافها الله إلى النعيم، لاشتمالها على النعيم التام، نعيم القلب بالفرح  والسرور، والبهجة والحبور، ورؤية الرحمن وسماع كلامه، والاغتباط برضاه  وقربه، ولقاء الأحبة والإخوان، والتمتع بالاجتماع بهم، وسماع الأصوات  المطربات، والنغمات المشجيات، والمناظر المفرحات. ونعيم البدن بأنواع  المآكل والمشارب، والمناكح ونحو ذلك، مما لا تعلمه النفوس، ولا خطر ببال  أحد، أو قدر أن يصفه الواصفون.*
*( دَعْوَاهُمْ فِيهَا سُبْحَانَكَ اللَّهُمَّ ) أي عبادتهم فيها لله،  أولها تسبيح لله وتنزيه له عن النقائض، وآخرها تحميد لله، فالتكاليف سقطت  عنهم في دار الجزاء، وإنما بقي لهم أكمل اللذات، الذي هو ألذ عليهم من  المآكل اللذيذة، ألا وهو ذكر الله الذي تطمئن به القلوب، وتفرح به الأرواح،  وهو لهم بمنزلة النَّفَس، من دون كلفة ومشقة.*
*( و ) أما ( تَحِيَّتُهُمْ ) فيما بينهم عند التلاقي والتزاور، فهو  السلام، أي: كلام سالم من اللغو والإثم، موصوف بأنه ( سَلامٌ ) وقد قيل في  تفسير قوله ( دَعْوَاهُمْ فِيهَا سُبْحَانَكَ ) إلى آخر الآية، أن أهل  الجنة -إذا احتاجوا إلى الطعام والشراب ونحوهما- قالوا سبحانك اللهم، فأحضر  لهم في الحال.*
*فإذا فرغوا قالوا: ( الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ).
*
* وَلَوْ  يُعَجِّلُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ الشَّرَّ اسْتِعْجَالَهُم  ْ بِالْخَيْرِ  لَقُضِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ فَنَذَرُ الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ  لِقَاءَنَا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ (11)  .
*
*وهذا من لطفه وإحسانه بعباده، أنه لو عجل لهم الشر إذا أتوا بأسبابه،  وبادرهم بالعقوبة على ذلك، كما يعجل لهم الخير إذا أتوا بأسبابه ( لَقُضِيَ  إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ ) أي: لمحقتهم العقوبة، ولكنه تعالى يمهلهم ولا  يهملهم، ويعفو عن كثير من حقوقه، فلو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم ما ترك على  ظهرها من دابة.*
*ويدخل في هذا، أن العبد إذا غضب على أولاده أو أهله أو ماله، ربما دعا  عليهم دعوة لو قبلت منه لهلكوا، ولأضره ذلك غاية الضرر، ولكنه تعالى حليم  حكيم.*
*وقوله: ( فَنَذَرُ الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا ) أي: لا يؤمنون  بالآخرة، فلذلك لا يستعدون لها، ولا يعلمون ما ينجيهم من عذاب الله، ( فِي  طُغْيَانِهِمْ ) أي: باطلهم، الذي جاوزوا به الحق والحد.*
*( يَعْمَهُونَ ) يترددون حائرين، لا يهتدون السبيل، ولا يوفقون لأقوم دليل، وذلك عقوبة لهم  على ظلمهم، وكفرهم بآيات الله.
*
* وَإِذَا  مَسَّ الإِنْسَانَ الضُّرُّ دَعَانَا لِجَنْبِهِ أَوْ قَاعِدًا أَوْ  قَائِمًا فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ مَرَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَدْعُنَا  إِلَى ضُرٍّ مَسَّهُ كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ مَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ (12)  . 
*
*وهذا إخبار عن طبيعة الإنسان من حيث هو، وأنه إذا مسه ضر، من مرض أو  مصيبة اجتهد في الدعاء، وسأل الله في جميع أحواله، قائما وقاعدا ومضطجعا،  وألح في الدعاء ليكشف الله عنه ضره.*
*( فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُ ضُرَّهُ مَرَّ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَدْعُنَا إِلَى  ضُرٍّ مَسَّهُ ) أي: استمر في غفلته معرضا عن ربه، كأنه ما جاءه ضره،  فكشفه الله عنه، فأي ظلم أعظم من هذا الظلم؟!! يطلب من الله قضاء غرضه،  فإذا أناله إياه لم ينظر إلى حق ربه، وكأنه ليس عليه لله حق. وهذا تزيين من  الشيطان، زين له ما كان مستهجنا مستقبحا في العقول والفطر.*
*( كَذَلِكَ زُيِّنَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ ) أي: المتجاوزين للحد ( مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ ).*
*وَلَقَدْ  أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ لَمَّا ظَلَمُوا وَجَاءَتْهُمْ  رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ وَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي  الْقَوْمَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ (13) ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ خَلائِفَ فِي الأَرْضِ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لِنَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ (14)  .
*
*يخبر تعالى أنه أهلك الأمم الماضية بظلمهم وكفرهم، بعد ما جاءتهم  البينات على أيدي الرسل تبين الحق فلم ينقادوا لها ولم يؤمنوا. فأحل بهم  عقابه الذي لا يرد عن كل مجرم متجرئ على محارم الله، وهذه سنته في جميع  الأمم.*
*( ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ ) أيها المخاطبون ( خَلائِفَ فِي الأرْضِ مِنْ  بَعْدِهِمْ لِنَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ ) فإن أنتم اعتبرتم واتعظتم بمن  قبلكم واتبعتم آيات الله وصدقتم رسله، نجوتم في الدنيا والآخرة.*
*وإن فعلتم كفعل الظالمين قبلكم، أحل بكم ما أحل بهم، ومن أنذر فقد أعذر.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (210)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(15) الى الأية(20)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية


   وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ الَّذِينَ لا  يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ قُلْ  مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ نَفْسِي إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ  إِلا مَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ  يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ     (15)    قُلْ لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا تَلَوْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلا أَدْرَاكُمْ بِهِ  فَقَدْ لَبِثْتُ فِيكُمْ عُمُرًا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ     (16)    فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ     (17)   . 

**يذكر تعالى تعنت المكذبين لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنهم إذا  تتلى عليهم آيات الله القرآنية المبينة للحق، أعرضوا عنها، وطلبوا وجوه  التعنت فقالوا، جراءة منهم وظلما:  (ائْتِ بِقُرْآنٍ غَيْرِ هَذَا أَوْ بَدِّلْهُ) فقبحهم الله، ما أجرأهم على الله، وأشدهم ظلما وردا لآياته.* 
*فإذا كان الرسول العظيم يأمره الله، أن يقول لهم:  (قُلْ مَا يَكُونُ لِي) أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق  (أَنْ أُبَدِّلَهُ مِنْ تِلْقَاءِ نَفْسِي) فإني رسول محض، ليس لي من الأمر شيء،  (إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلا مَا يُوحَى    < 1-360 >   إِلَيَّ) أي: ليس لي غير ذلك، فإني عبد مأمور،  (إِنِّي أَخَافُ إِنْ عَصَيْتُ رَبِّي عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ) فهذا قول خير الخلق وأدبه مع أوامر ربه ووحيه، فكيف بهؤلاء السفهاء  الضالين، الذين جمعوا بين الجهل والضلال، والظلم والعناد، والتعنت والتعجيز  لرب العالمين، أفلا يخافون عذاب يوم عظيم؟!!.* 

*فإن زعموا أن قصدهم أن يتبين لهم الحق بالآيات التي طلبوا فهم كذبة في  ذلك، فإن الله قد بين من الآيات ما يؤمن على مثله البشر، وهو الذي يصرفها  كيف يشاء، تابعا  لحكمته الربانية، ورحمته بعباده.* 
*  (قُلْ لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مَا تَلَوْتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلا أَدْرَاكُمْ بِهِ فَقَدْ لَبِثْتُ فِيكُمْ عُمُرًا) طويلا  (مِنْ قَبْلِهِ) أي: قبل تلاوته، وقبل درايتكم به، وأنا ما خطر على بالي، ولا وقع في ظني.* 
*  (أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ) أني حيث لم أتقوله في مدة عمري، ولا صدر مني ما يدل على ذلك، فكيف أتقوله  بعد ذلك، وقد لبثت فيكم عمرا طويلا تعرفون حقيقة حالي، بأني أمي لا أقرأ  ولا أكتب، ولا أدرس ولا أتعلم من أحد؟!!* 
*فأتيتكم بكتاب عظيم أعجز الفصحاء، وأعيا العلماء، فهل يمكن -مع هذا- أن  يكون من تلقاء نفسي، أم هذا دليل قاطع أنه تنزيل من حكيم حميد؟* 
*فلو أعملتم أفكاركم وعقولكم، وتدبرتم حالي وحال هذا الكتاب، لجزمتم  جزما لا يقبل الريب بصدقه، وأنه الحق الذي ليس بعده إلا الضلال، ولكن إذ  أبيتم إلا التكذيب والعناد، فأنتم لا شك أنكم ظالمون.* 
*  (فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِآيَاتِهِ) ؟!!* 
*فلو كنت متقولا لكنت أظلم الناس، وفاتني الفلاح، ولم تخف عليكم حالي،  ولكني جئتكم بآيات الله، فكذبتم بها، فتعين فيكم الظلم، ولا بد أن أمركم  سيضمحل، ولن تنالوا الفلاح، ما دمتم كذلك.* 
*ودل قوله:  (قَالَ الَّذِينَ لا يَرْجُونَ لِقَاءَنَا) الآية، أن الذي حملهم على هذا التعنت الذي صدر منهم هو عدم إيمانهم بلقاء  الله وعدم رجائه، وأن من آمن بلقاء الله فلا بد أن ينقاد لهذا الكتاب ويؤمن  به، لأنه حسن القصد. 
*
*    وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ  وَيَقُولُونَ هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ  اللَّهَ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا فِي الأَرْضِ  سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ     (18)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى:  ( وَيَعْبُدُونَ ) أي: المشركون المكذبون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*  ( مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَضُرُّهُمْ وَلا يَنْفَعُهُمْ ) أي: لا تملك لهم مثقال ذرة من النفع ولا تدفع عنهم شيئا.* 
*  ( وَيَقُولُونَ ) قولا خاليا من البرهان:  ( هَؤُلاءِ شُفَعَاؤُنَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ ) أي: يعبدونهم ليقربوهم إلى الله، ويشفعوا لهم عنده، وهذا قول من تلقاء  أنفسهم، وكلام ابتكروه هم، ولهذا قال تعالى -مبطلا لهذا القول-:  ( قُلْ أَتُنَبِّئُونَ اللَّهَ بِمَا لا يَعْلَمُ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَلا  فِي الأرْضِ ) أي: الله تعالى هو العالم، الذي أحاط علما بجميع ما في السماوات والأرض،  وقد أخبركم بأنه ليس له شريك ولا إله معه، أفأنتم-يا معشر المشركين- تزعمون  أنه يوجد له فيها شركاء؟ أفتخبرونه بأمر خفي عليه، وعلمتوه؟ أأنتم أعلم أم  الله؟ فهل يوجد قول أبطل من هذا القول، المتضمن أن هؤلاء الضلال الجهال  السفهاء أعلم من رب العالمين؟ فليكتف العاقل بمجرد تصور هذا القول، فإنه  يجزم بفساده وبطلانه:  ( سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ ) أي: تقدس وتنزه أن يكون له شريك أو نظير، بل هو الله الأحد الفرد الصمد  الذي لا إله في السماوات والأرض إلا هو، وكل معبود في العالم العلوي  والسفلي سواه، فإنه باطل عقلا وشرعا وفطرة. 
*
*       ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ  هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ      . 
*
*    وَمَا كَانَ النَّاسُ إِلا أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً فَاخْتَلَفُوا وَلَوْلا  كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ فِيمَا فِيهِ  يَخْتَلِفُونَ     (19)    وَيَقُولُونَ لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ فَقُلْ  إِنَّمَا الْغَيْبُ لِلَّهِ فَانْتَظِرُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ  الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ     (20)   . 
*
*أي:  ( وَمَا كَانَ النَّاسُ إِلا أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً ) متفقين على الدين الصحيح، ولكنهم اختلفوا، فبعث الله الرسل مبشرين ومنذرين، وأنزل معهم الكتاب ليحكم بين الناس فيما اختلفوا فيه.* 
*  ( وَلَوْلا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ ) بإمهال العاصين وعدم معاجلتهم بذنوبهم،  ( لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ ) بأن ننجي المؤمنين، ونهلك الكافرين المكذبين، وصار هذا فارقا بينهم  ( فِيمَا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ ) ولكنه أراد امتحانهم وابتلاء بعضهم ببعض، ليتبين الصادق من الكاذب. * 
*   < 1-361 >  * 
*  ( وَيَقُولُونَ ) أي: المكذبون المتعنتون،  ( لَوْلا أُنزلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ ) يعنون: آيات الاقتراح التي يعينونها كقولهم:        لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ فَيَكُونَ مَعَهُ نَذِيرًا     الآيات.* 
*وكقولهم:        وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا      الآيات.* 
*  ( فَقُلْ ) لهم إذا طلبوا منك آية  ( إِنَّمَا الْغَيْبُ لِلَّهِ ) أي: هو المحيط علما بأحوال العباد، فيدبرهم بما يقتضيه علمه فيهم وحكمته  البديعة، وليس لأحد تدبير في حكم ولا دليل، ولا غاية ولا تعليل.* 
*  ( فَانْتَظِرُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ ) أي: كل ينتظر بصاحبه ما هو أهل له، فانظروا لمن تكون العاقبة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (211)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(21) الى الأية(25)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

**  وَإِذَا أَذَقْنَا النَّاسَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُمْ  إِذَا لَهُمْ مَكْرٌ فِي آيَاتِنَا قُلِ اللَّهُ أَسْرَعُ مَكْرًا إِنَّ  رُسُلَنَا يَكْتُبُونَ مَا تَمْكُرُونَ     (21)   .* 

*يقول تعالى:  ( وَإِذَا أَذَقْنَا النَّاسَ رَحْمَةً مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُمْ ) كالصحة بعد المرض، والغنى بعد الفقر، والأمن بعد الخوف، نسوا ما أصابهم من  الضراء، ولم يشكروا الله على الرخاء والرحمة، بل استمروا في طغيانهم  ومكرهم.* 
*ولهذا قال:  ( إِذَا لَهُمْ مَكْرٌ فِي آيَاتِنَا ) أي يسعون بالباطل، ليبطلوا به الحق.* 
*  ( قُلِ اللَّهُ أَسْرَعُ مَكْرًا ) فإن المكر السيئ لا يحيق إلا بأهله، فمقصودهم منعكس عليهم، ولم يسلموا من  التبعة، بل تكتب الملائكة عليهم ما يعملون، ويحصيه الله عليهم، ثم يجازيهم  [الله] عليه أوفر الجزاء.* 

*    هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ حَتَّى إِذَا  كُنْتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ وَفَرِحُوا  بِهَا جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ  وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ بِهِمْ دَعَوُا اللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ  الدِّينَ لَئِنْ أَنْجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ  الشَّاكِرِينَ     (22)    فَلَمَّا أَنْجَاهُمْ إِذَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ فِي الأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  الْحَقِّ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ  مَتَاعَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُكُمْ  فَنُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ     (23)   .* 

*لما ذكر تعالى القاعدة العامة في أحوال الناس عند إصابة الرحمة لهم بعد  الضراء، واليسر بعد العسر، ذكر حالة، تؤيد ذلك، وهي حالهم في البحر عند  اشتداده، والخوف من عواقبه، فقال:  ( هُوَ الَّذِي يُسَيِّرُكُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ ) بما يسر لكم من الأسباب المسيرة  لكم فيها، وهداكم إليها.* 
*  ( حَتَّى إِذَا كُنْتُمْ فِي الْفُلْكِ ) أي: السفن البحرية  ( وَجَرَيْنَ بِهِمْ بِرِيحٍ طَيِّبَةٍ ) موافقة لما يهوونه، من غير انزعاج ولا مشقة.* 
*  ( وَفَرِحُوا بِهَا ) واطمأنوا إليها، فبينما هم كذلك، إذ  ( جَاءَتْهَا رِيحٌ عَاصِفٌ ) شديدة الهبوب  ( وَجَاءَهُمُ الْمَوْجُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ أُحِيطَ  بِهِمْ )  أي: عرفوا أنه الهلاك، فانقطع حينئذ تعلقهم بالمخلوقين، وعرفوا أنه لا  ينجيهم من هذه الشدة إلا الله وحده، فدَعَوُه مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  ووعدوا من أنفسهم على وجه الإلزام، فقالوا:  ( لَئِنْ أَنْجَيْتَنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الشَّاكِرِينَ )  ( فَلَمَّا أَنْجَاهُمْ إِذَا هُمْ يَبْغُونَ فِي الأرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  الْحَقِّ ) أي: نسوا تلك الشدة وذلك الدعاء، وما ألزموه أنفسهم، فأشركوا بالله، من اعترفوا بأنه لا ينجيهم من  الشدائد، ولا يدفع عنهم المضايق، فهلا أخلصوا لله العبادة في الرخاء، كما أخلصوها في الشدة؟!! * 
*ولكن هذا البغي يعود وباله عليهم، ولهذا قال:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنَّمَا بَغْيُكُمْ عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ مَتَاعَ  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا ) أي: غاية ما تؤملون ببغيكم، وشرودكم عن الإخلاص لله، أن تنالوا شيئًا من  حطام الدنيا وجاهها النزر اليسير الذي سينقضي سريعًا، ويمضي جميعًا، ثم  تنتقلون عنه بالرغم.* 
*  ( ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُكُمْ ) في يوم القيامة  ( فَنُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ ) وفي هذا غاية التحذير لهم عن الاستمرار على عملهم.* 
*   إِنَّمَا مَثَلُ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا كَمَاءٍ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ مِنَ  السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الأَرْضِ مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ النَّاسُ  وَالأَنْعَامُ حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَتِ الأَرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ  وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْهَا أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا  لَيْلا أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ  بِالأَمْسِ كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ     (24)   .* 

*وهذا المثل من أحسن الأمثلة، وهو مطابق لحالة الدنيا، فإن لذاتها  وشهواتها وجاهها ونحو ذلك يزهو لصاحبه إن زها وقتًا قصيرًا، فإذا استكمل  وتم اضمحل، وزال عن صاحبه، أو زال صاحبه عنه، فأصبح صفر اليدين منها، ممتلئ  القلب من همها وحزنها وحسرتها.* 
*فذلك  ( كَمَاءٍ أَنزلْنَاهُ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ فَاخْتَلَطَ بِهِ نَبَاتُ الأرْضِ ) أي: نبت فيها من كل صنف، وزوج بهيج  ( مِمَّا يَأْكُلُ النَّاسُ ) كالحبوب والثمار  ( وَ ) مما تأكل  ( الأنْعَامُ ) كأنواع العشب، والكلأ المختلف الأصناف.* 
*  ( حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذَتِ الأرْضُ زُخْرُفَهَا وَازَّيَّنَتْ ) أي: تزخرفت في منظرها، واكتست في زينتها، فصارت بهجة للناظرين، ونزهة للمتفرجين، وآية    < 1-362 >   للمتبصرين، فصرت ترى لها منظرًا عجيبًا ما بين أخضر، وأصفر، وأبيض وغيره.* 
*  ( وَظَنَّ أَهْلُهَا أَنَّهُمْ قَادِرُونَ عَلَيْهَا ) أي: حصل معهم طمع، بأن ذلك سيستمر ويدوم، لوقوف إرادتهم عنده، وانتهاء مطالبهم فيه.* 
*فبينما هم في تلك الحالة  ( أَتَاهَا أَمْرُنَا لَيْلا أَوْ نَهَارًا فَجَعَلْنَاهَا حَصِيدًا كَأَنْ لَمْ تَغْنَ بِالأمْسِ ) أي: كأنها ما كانت فهذه حالة الدنيا، سواء بسواء.* 
*  ( كَذَلِكَ نُفَصِّلُ الآيَاتِ ) أي: نبينها ونوضحها، بتقريب المعاني إلى الأذهان، وضرب الأمثال  ( لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ ) أي: يعملون أفكارهم فيما ينفعهم.* 
*وأما الغافل المعرض، فهذا لا تنفعه الآيات، ولا يزيل عنه الشك البيان.* 

*ولما ذكر الله حال الدنيا، وحاصل نعيمها، شوق إلى الدار الباقية فقال:* 

*    وَاللَّهُ يَدْعُو إِلَى دَارِ السَّلامِ وَيَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     (25)   . * 
*عم تعالى عباده بالدعوة إلى دار السلام، والحث على ذلك، والترغيب، وخص بالهداية من شاء استخلاصه واصطفاءه، فهذا فضله وإحسانه، والله يختص برحمته من يشاء، وذلك عدله وحكمته، وليس لأحد عليه حجة بعد البيان والرسل، وسمى الله الجنة "دار السلام"لسلامتها من جميع الآفات والنقائص، وذلك لكمال نعيمها وتمامه وبقائه، وحسنه من كل وجه. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (212)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(26) الى الأية(33)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

** لِلَّذِينَ  أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ وَلا يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ وَلا  ذِلَّةٌ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (26) * 

*ولما دعا إلى دار السلام، كأن النفوس تشوقت إلى الأعمال الموجبة لها  الموصلة إليها، فأخبر عنها بقوله: ( لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى  وَزِيَادَةٌ ) أي: للذين أحسنوا في عبادة الخالق، بأن عبدوه على وجه  المراقبة والنصيحة في عبوديته، وقاموا بما قدروا عليه منها، وأحسنوا إلى  عباد الله بما يقدرون عليه من الإحسان القولي والفعلي، من بذل الإحسان  المالي، والإحسان البدني، والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وتعليم  الجاهلين، ونصيحة المعرضين، وغير ذلك من وجوه البر والإحسان.* 

*فهؤلاء الذين أحسنوا، لهم "الحسنى" وهي الجنة الكاملة في حسنها و  "زيادة"وهي النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، وسماع كلامه، والفوز برضاه والبهجة  بقربه، فبهذا حصل لهم أعلى ما يتمناه المتمنون، ويسأله السائلون.* 
*ثم ذكر اندفاع المحذور عنهم فقال: ( وَلا يَرْهَقُ وُجُوهَهُمْ قَتَرٌ  وَلا ذِلَّةٌ ) أي: لا ينالهم مكروه، بوجه من الوجوه، لأن المكروه، إذا وقع  بالإنسان، تبين ذلك في وجهه، وتغير وتكدر.* 
*وأما هؤلاء - فهم كما  قال الله عنهم -  تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ نَضْرَةَ النَّعِيمِ  ( أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ ) الملازمون لها ( هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) لا يحولون ولا يزولون، ولا يتغيرون.* 

* وَالَّذِينَ  كَسَبُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ جَزَاءُ سَيِّئَةٍ بِمِثْلِهَا وَتَرْهَقُهُمْ  ذِلَّةٌ مَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ عَاصِمٍ كَأَنَّمَا أُغْشِيَتْ  وُجُوهُهُمْ قِطَعًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِمًا أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ (27)  .* 

*لما ذكر أصحاب الجنة ذكر أصحاب النار، فذكر أن بضاعتهم التي اكتسبوها في  الدنيا هي الأعمال السيئة المسخطة لله، من أنواع الكفر والتكذيب، وأصناف  المعاصي، فجزاؤهم سيئة مثلها أي: جزاء يسوؤهم بحسب ما عملوا من السيئات على  اختلاف أحوالهم.* 

*( وَتَرْهَقُهُمْ ) أي: تغشاهم ( ذِلَّةٌ ) في قلوبهم وخوف من عذاب  الله، لا يدفعه عنهم دافع ولا يعصمهم منه عاصم، وتسري تلك الذلة الباطنة  إلى ظاهرهم، فتكون سوادًا في الوجوه  .* 
*( كَأَنَّمَا أُغْشِيَتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ قِطَعًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ مُظْلِمًا  أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ ) فكم بين الفريقين  من الفرق، ويا بعد ما بينهما من التفاوت؟!* 
* وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاضِرَةٌ * إِلَى رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ * وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَاسِرَةٌ * تَظُنُّ أَنْ يُفْعَلَ بِهَا فَاقِرَةٌ   وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ مُسْفِرَةٌ * ضَاحِكَةٌ مُسْتَبْشِرَةٌ * وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا غَبَرَةٌ * تَرْهَقُهَا قَتَرَةٌ * أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَفَرَةُ الْفَجَرَةُ * 

* وَيَوْمَ  نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا مَكَانَكُمْ  أَنْتُمْ وَشُرَكَاؤُكُمْ فَزَيَّلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ وَقَالَ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ  مَا كُنْتُمْ إِيَّانَا تَعْبُدُونَ (28) فَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ إِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ عِبَادَتِكُمْ لَغَافِلِينَ (29) هُنَالِكَ  تَبْلُو كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا أَسْلَفَتْ وَرُدُّوا إِلَى اللَّهِ مَوْلاهُمُ  الْحَقِّ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ (30)  .* 


*يقول تعالى: ( وَيَوْمَ نَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ) أي: نجمع جميع الخلائق،  لميعاد يوم معلوم، ونحضر المشركين، وما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله.* 
*( ثُمَّ نَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا مَكَانَكُمْ أَنْتُمْ  وَشُرَكَاؤُكُمْ ) أي: الزموا مكانكم ليقع التحاكم والفصل بينكم وبينهم.* 
*( فَزَيَّلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ ) أي: فرقنا بينهم، بالبعد البدني والقلبي،  وحصلت بينهم العداوة الشديدة، بعد أن بذلوا لهم في الدنيا خالص المحبة وصفو  الوداد، فانقلبت تلك المحبة والولاية بغضًا وعداوة.* 
*وتبرأ شُرَكَاؤُهُمْ منهم وقالوا: ( مَا كُنْتُمْ إِيَّانَا تَعْبُدُونَ ) فإننا ننزه الله أن يكون له شريك، أو نديد.* 
*( فَكَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ إِنْ كُنَّا عَنْ  عِبَادَتِكُمْ لَغَافِلِينَ ) ما أمرناكم بها، ولا دعوناكم لذلك، وإنما  عبدتم من دعاكم إلى ذلك، وهو الشيطان كما قال تعالى:  أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  .* 
*وقال:  وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ * قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْجِنَّ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ  .* 
*فالملائكة الكرام والأنبياء والأولياء ونحوهم يتبرؤون ممن عبدهم يوم  القيامة ويتنصلون من دعائهم إياهم إلى عبادتهم وهم الصادقون البارون في  ذلك، فحينئذ يتحسر المشركون حسرة لا يمكن وصفها، ويعلمون مقدار ما قدموا من  الأعمال، وما أسلفوا من رديء الخصال، ويتبين لهم يومئذ أنهم كانوا كاذبين،  وأنهم مفترون على الله، قد ضلت عبادتهم، واضمحلت معبوداتهم، وتقطعت بهم  الأسباب والوسائل.* 
*ولهذا قال تعالى: ( هُنَالِكَ ) أي: في ذلك اليوم ( تَبْلُو كُلُّ  نَفْسٍ مَا أَسْلَفَتْ ) أي: تتفقد أعمالها وكسبها، وتتبعه بالجزاء، وتجازي  بحسبه، إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًا فشر، وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون من قولهم  بصحة ما هم عليه من الشرك وأن ما يعبدون من دون الله تنفعهم وتدفع عنهم  العذاب.* 
* قُلْ  مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ  وَالأَبْصَارَ وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ وَيُخْرِجُ  الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الأَمْرَ فَسَيَقُولُونَ  اللَّهُ فَقُلْ أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ (31) فَذَلِكُمُ اللَّهُ رَبُّكُمُ الْحَقُّ فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلا الضَّلالُ فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ (32) كَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ فَسَقُوا أَنَّهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ (33)  .* 

*أي: ( قُلْ ) لهؤلاء الذين أشركوا بالله، ما لم ينزل به سلطانًا -  محتجًا عليهم بما أقروا به من توحيد الربوبية، على ما أنكروه من توحيد  الإلهية- ( مَنْ يَرْزُقُكُمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ وَالأرْضِ ) بإنزال الأرزاق  من السماء، وإخراج أنواعها من الأرض، وتيسير أسبابها فيها؟* 
*( أَمَّنْ يَمْلِكُ السَّمْعَ وَالأبْصَارَ ) أي: من هو الذي خلقهما وهو  مالكهما؟، وخصهما بالذكر من باب التنبيه على المفضول بالفاضل، ولكمال  شرفهما ونفعهما.* 
*( وَمَنْ يُخْرِجُ الْحَيَّ مِنَ الْمَيِّتِ ) كإخراج أنواع الأشجار  والنبات من الحبوب والنوى، وإخراج المؤمن من الكافر، والطائر من البيضة،  ونحو ذلك، ( وَيُخْرِجُ الْمَيِّتَ مِنَ الْحَيِّ ) عكس هذه المذكورات، (  وَمَنْ يُدَبِّرُ الأمْرَ ) في العالم العلوي والسفلي، وهذا شامل لجميع  أنواع التدابير الإلهية، فإنك إذا سألتهم عن ذلك ( فَسَيَقُولُونَ اللَّهُ )  لأنهم يعترفون بجميع ذلك، وأن الله لا شريك له في شيء من المذكورات.* 
*( فَقُلْ ) لهم إلزامًا بالحجة ( أَفَلا تَتَّقُونَ ) الله فتخلصون له  العبادة وحده لا شريك له، وتخلعون ما تعبدون من دونه من الأنداد والأوثان.* 
*( فَذَلِكُمُ ) الذي وصف نفسه بما وصفها به ( اللَّهُ رَبُّكُم ) أي:  المألوه المعبود المحمود، المربي جميع الخلق بالنعم وهو: ( الْحَقُّ  فَمَاذَا بَعْدَ الْحَقِّ إِلا الضَّلالُ ).* 
*فإنه تعالى المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير لجميع الأشياء، الذي ما بالعباد من  نعمة إلا منه، ولا يأتي بالحسنات إلا هو، ولا يدفع السيئات إلا هو، ذو  الأسماء الحسنى والصفات الكاملة العظيمة والجلال والإكرام.* 
*( فَأَنَّى تُصْرَفُونَ ) عن عبادة من هذا وصفه، إلى عبادة الذي ليس له  من وجوده إلا العدم، ولا يملك لنفسه نفعًا ولا ضرًا، ولا موتًا ولا حياة  ولا نشورًا.* 

*فليس له من الملك مثقال ذرة، ولا شركة له بوجه من الوجوه، ولا يشفع عند  الله إلا بإذنه، فتبا لمن أشرك به، وويحًا لمن كفر به، لقد عدموا عقولهم،  بعد أن عدموا أديانهم، بل فقدوا دنياهم وأخراهم.* 
*ولهذا قال تعالى عنهم: ( كَذَلِكَ حَقَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ فَسَقُوا أَنَّهُمْ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) بعد ما أراهم  الله من الآيات البينات والبراهين النيرات، ما فيه عبرة لأولي الألباب، وموعظة للمتقين وهدى للعالمين. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (213)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(34) الى الأية(42)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

** قُلْ  هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ قُلِ  اللَّهُ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ (34) قُلْ  هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ قُلِ اللَّهُ  يَهْدِي لِلْحَقِّ أَفَمَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ أَحَقُّ أَنْ يُتَّبَعَ  أَمَّنْ لا يَهِدِّي إِلا أَنْ يُهْدَى فَمَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ (35) وَمَا  يَتَّبِعُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ إِلا ظَنًّا إِنَّ الظَّنَّ لا يُغْنِي مِنَ  الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ (36) * 

*يقول تعالى - مبينًا عجز آلهة المشركين، وعدم اتصافها بما يوجب اتخاذها  آلهة مع الله- ( قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ )  أي: يبتديه ( ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ) وهذا استفهام بمعنى النفي والتقرير، أي: ما  منهم أحد يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده، وهي أضعف من ذلك وأعجز، ( قُلِ اللَّهُ  يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ ) من غير مشارك ولا معاون له على ذلك.* 
*( فَأَنَّى تُؤْفَكُونَ ) أي: تصرفون، وتنحرفون عن عبادة المنفرد بالابتداء، والإعادة إلى عبادة من لا يخلق شيئًا وهم يخلقون.* 
*( قُلْ هَلْ مِنْ شُرَكَائِكُمْ مَنْ يَهْدِي إِلَى الْحَقِّ ) ببيانه وإرشاده، أو بإلهامه وتوفيقه.* 
*( قُلِ اللَّهُ ) وحده ( يَهْدِي لِلْحَقِّ ) بالأدلة والبراهين، وبالإلهام والتوفيق، والإعانة إلى سلوك أقوم طريق.* 
*( أَمَّنْ لا يَهِدِّي ) أي: لا يهتدي ( إِلا أَنْ يُهْدَى ) لعدم علمه،  ولضلاله، وهي شركاؤهم، التي لا تهدي ولا تهتدي إلا أن تهدى ( فَمَا لَكُمْ  كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ ) أي: أيّ شيء جعلكم تحكمون هذا الحكم الباطل، بصحة  عبادة أحد مع الله، بعد ظهور الحجة والبرهان، أنه لا يستحق العبادة إلا  الله وحده.* 
*فإذا تبين أنه ليس في آلهتهم التي يعبدون مع الله أوصافا معنوية، ولا  أوصافا فعلية، تقتضي أن تعبد مع الله، بل هي متصفة بالنقائص الموجبة لبطلان  إلهيتها، فلأي شيء جعلت مع الله آلهة؟* 
*فالجواب: أن هذا من تزيين الشيطان للإنسان، أقبح البهتان، وأضل الضلال، حتى اعتقد ذلك وألفه، وظنه حقًا، وهو لا شيء.* 
*ولهذا قال: وما يتبع الذين يدعون من دون الله شركاء أي: ما يتبعون في  الحقيقة شركاء لله، فإنه ليس لله شريك أصلا عقلا ولا نقلا وإنما يتبعون  الظن و ( إِنَّ الظَّنَّ لا يُغْنِي مِنَ الْحَقِّ شَيْئًا ) فسموها آلهة،  وعبدوها مع الله،  إِنْ هِيَ إِلا أَسْمَاءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ  .* 
*( إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ ) وسيجازيهم على ذلك بالعقوبة البليغة.* 
*وَمَا  كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَنْ يُفْتَرَى مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ  تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ  مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ (37) أَمْ  يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ  اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ (38) بَلْ  كَذَّبُوا بِمَا لَمْ يُحِيطُوا بِعِلْمِهِ وَلَمَّا يَأْتِهِمْ  تَأْوِيلُهُ كَذَلِكَ كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ  كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ (39) وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ (40) وَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ فَقُلْ لِي عَمَلِي وَلَكُمْ عَمَلُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ بَرِيئُونَ مِمَّا أَعْمَلُ وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ (41)  .* 

*يقول تعالى: ( وَمَا كَانَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ أَنْ يُفْتَرَى مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ ) أي: غير ممكن ولا متصور، أن يفترى هذا القرآن على الله تعالى،  لأنه الكتاب العظيم الذي  لا يَأْتِيهِ الْبَاطِلُ مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَلا مِنْ خَلْفِهِ تَنْزِيلٌ مِنْ حَكِيمٍ حَمِيدٍ   وهو الكتاب الذي لو اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثله لا يأتون بمثله  ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرًا، وهو كتاب الله الذي تكلم به [رب العالمين]،  فكيف يقدر أحد من الخلق، أن يتكلم بمثله، أو بما يقاربه، والكلام تابع  لعظمة المتكلم ووصفه؟!!.* 
*فإن كان أحد يماثل الله في عظمته، وأوصاف كماله، أمكن أن يأتي بمثل هذا  القرآن، ولو تنزلنا على الفرض والتقدير، فتقوله أحد على رب العالمين،  لعاجله بالعقوبة، وبادره بالنكال.* 
*( وَلَكِنْ ) الله أنزل هذا الكتاب، رحمة للعالمين، وحجة على العباد أجمعين.* 
*أنزله ( تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ) من كتب الله السماوية، بأن وافقها، وصدقها بما شهدت به، وبشرت بنزوله، فوقع كما أخبرت.* 
*( وَتَفْصِيلَ الْكِتَابِ ) للحلال والحرام، والأحكام الدينية والقدرية، والإخبارات الصادقة.* 
*( لا رَيْبَ فِيهِ مِنْ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ ) أي: لا شك ولا مرية فيه  بوجه من الوجوه، بل هو الحق اليقين: تنزيل من رب العالمين الذي ربى جميع  الخلق بنعمه.* 
*ومن أعظم أنواع تربيته أن أنزل عليهم هذا الكتاب الذي فيه مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية، المشتمل على مكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الأعمال.* 
*( أَمْ يَقُولُونَ ) أي: المكذبون به عنادًا وبغيًا: ( افْتَرَاهُ )  محمد على الله، واختلقه، ( قُلْ ) لهم -ملزما لهم بشيء- إن قدروا عليه،  أمكن ما ادعوه، وإلا كان قولهم باطلا.* 
*( فَأْتُوا بِسُورَةٍ مِثْلِهِ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ  اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) يعاونكم على الإتيان بسورة مثله، وهذا  محال، ولو كان ممكنًا لادعوا قدرتهم على ذلك، ولأتوا بمثله.* 
*ولكن لما بان عجزهم تبين أن ما قالوه باطل، لا حظ له من الحجة، والذي  حملهم على التكذيب بالقرآن المشتمل على الحق الذي لا حق فوقه، أنهم لم  يحيطوا به علمًا.* 
*فلو أحاطوا به علمًا وفهموه حق فهمه، لأذعنوا بالتصديق به، وكذلك إلى  الآن لم يأتهم تأويله الذي وعدهم أن ينزل بهم العذاب ويحل بهم النكال، وهذا  التكذيب الصادر منهم، من جنس تكذيب من قبلهم، ولهذا قال: ( كَذَلِكَ  كَذَّبَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ  الظَّالِمِينَ ) وهو الهلاك الذي لم يبق منهم أحدًا.* 
*فليحذر هؤلاء، أن يستمروا على تكذيبهم، فيحل بهم ما أحل بالأمم المكذبين والقرون المهلكين.* 
*وفي هذا دليل على التثبت في الأمور، وأنه لا ينبغي للإنسان أن يبادر بقبول شيء أو رده، قبل أن يحيط به علمًا.* 
*( وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ ) أي: بالقرآن وما جاء به، (  وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ لا يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُفْسِدِين  َ )  وهم الذين لا يؤمنون به على وجه العناد والظلم والفساد، فسيجازيهم على  فسادهم بأشد العذاب.* 
*( وَإِنْ كَذَّبُوكَ ) فاستمر على دعوتك، وليس عليك من حسابهم من شيء،  وما من حسابك عليهم من شيء، لكل عمله. ( فَقُلْ لِي عَمَلِي وَلَكُمْ  عَمَلُكُمْ أَنْتُمْ بَرِيئُونَ مِمَّا أَعْمَلُ وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا  تَعْمَلُونَ ).* 

*كما قال تعالى:  مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا  .* 
* وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ أَفَأَنْتَ تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ وَلَوْ كَانُوا لا يَعْقِلُونَ (42)  .* 

*يخبر تعالى عن بعض المكذبين للرسول، ولما جاء به، ( وَ ) أن (منهم  مَنْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ) إلى النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقت قراءته للوحي، لا  على وجه الاسترشاد، بل على وجه التفرج والتكذيب وتطلب   العثرات، وهذا استماع غير نافع، ولا مُجدٍ على أهله خيرًا، لا جرم انسد  عليهم باب التوفيق، وحرموا من فائدة الاستماع، ولهذا قال: (أَفَأَنْتَ  تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ وَلَوْ كَانُوا لا يَعْقِلُونَ) وهذا الاستفهام، بمعنى  النفي المتقرر، أي: لا تسمع الصم الذين لا يستمعون القول ولو جهرت به،  وخصوصًا إذا كان عقلهم معدومًا.* 

*فإذا كان من المحال إسماع الأصم الذي لا يعقل للكلام، فهؤلاء المكذبون، كذلك ممتنع إسماعك إياهم، إسماعًا ينتفعون به.* 
*وأما إسماع الحجة، فقد سمعوا ما تقوم عليهم به حجة الله البالغة، فهذا  طريق عظيم من طرق العلم قد انسد عليهم، وهو طريق المسموعات المتعلقة  بالخير. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (214)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(43) الى الأية(53)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

**   وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْكَ أَفَأَنْتَ تَهْدِي الْعُمْيَ وَلَوْ كَانُوا لا يُبْصِرُونَ     (43)    إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ النَّاسَ شَيْئًا وَلَكِنَّ النَّاسَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ     (44)   .* 

*ثم ذكر انسداد الطريق الثاني، وهو: طريق النظر فقال:  ( وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْكَ ) فلا يفيده نظره إليك، ولا سبر أحوالك شيئًا، فكما أنك لا تهدي العمي ولو كانوا لا يبصرون، فكذلك لا تهدي هؤلاء.* 
*فإذا فسدت عقولهم وأسماعهم وأبصارهم التي هي الطرق الموصلة إلى العلم ومعرفة الحقائق، فأين الطريق الموصل لهم إلى الحق؟* 
*ودل قوله:  ( وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَنْظُرُ إِلَيْكَ ) الآية، أن النظر إلى حالة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، وهديه وأخلاقه وأعماله  وما يدعو إليه من أعظم الأدلة على صدقه وصحة ما جاء به، وأنه يكفي البصير  عن غيره من الأدلة.* 
*وقوله:  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَظْلِمُ النَّاسَ شَيْئًا ) فلا يزيد في سيئاتهم، ولا ينقص من حسناتهم.* 
*  ( وَلَكِنَّ النَّاسَ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ ) يجيئهم الحق فلا يقبلونه، فيعاقبهم الله بعد ذلك بالطبع على قلوبهم، والختم على أسماعهم وأبصارهم.* 
*   وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ كَأَنْ لَمْ يَلْبَثُوا إِلا سَاعَةً مِنَ  النَّهَارِ يَتَعَارَفُونَ بَيْنَهُمْ قَدْ خَسِرَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا  بِلِقَاءِ اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانُوا مُهْتَدِينَ     (45)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى، عن سرعة انقضاء الدنيا، وأن الله تعالى إذا حشر الناس  وجمعهم ليوم لا ريب فيه، كأنهم ما لبثوا إلا ساعة من نهار، وكأنه ما مر  عليهم نعيم ولا بؤس، وهم يتعارفون بينهم، كحالهم في الدنيا، ففي هذا اليوم  يربح المتقون، ويخسر الذين كذبوا بلقاء الله وما كانوا مهتدين إلى الصراط  المستقيم والدين القويم، حيث فاتهم النعيم، واستحقوا دخول النار.* 

*    وَإِمَّا نُرِيَنَّكَ بَعْضَ الَّذِي نَعِدُهُمْ أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّك  َ  فَإِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ ثُمَّ اللَّهُ شَهِيدٌ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ     (46)   .* 
*أي: لا تحزن أيها الرسول على هؤلاء المكذبين، ولا تستعجل لهم، فإنهم لا بد أن يصيبهم الذي نعدهم من العذاب.* 
*إما في الدنيا فتراه بعينك، وتقر به نفسك.* 
*وإما في الآخرة بعد الوفاة، فإن مرجعهم إلى الله، وسينبئهم بما كانوا  يعملون، أحصاه ونسوه، والله على كل شيء شهيد، ففيه الوعيد الشديد لهم،  والتسلية للرسول الذي كذبه قومه وعاندوه.* 
*   وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَسُولٌ فَإِذَا جَاءَ رَسُولُهُمْ قُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ     (47)    وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ     (48)    قُلْ لا أَمْلِكُ لِنَفْسِي ضَرًّا وَلا نَفْعًا إِلا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ  لِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلٌ إِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ فَلا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ  سَاعَةً وَلا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ     (49)   .* 

*يقول تعالى:  ( وَلِكُلِّ أُمَّةٍ ) من الأمم الماضية  ( رَسُولٌ ) يدعوهم إلى توحيد الله ودينه.* 

*  ( فَإِذَا جَاءَ ) هم  ( رَسُولُهُمْ ) بالآيات، صدقه بعضهم، وكذبه آخرون، فيقضي الله بينهم بالقسط بنجاة  المؤمنين، وإهلاك المكذبين  ( وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ ) بأن يعذبوا قبل إرسال الرسول وبيان الحجة، أو يعذبوا بغير جرمهم، فليحذر  المكذبون لك من مشابهة الأمم المهلكين، فيحل بهم ما حل بأولئك.* 
*ولا يستبطئوا العقوبة ويقولوا:  ( مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ ) فإن هذا ظلم منهم، حيث طلبوه من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإنه ليس له من الأمر شيء، وإنما عليه البلاغ والبيان للناس.* 
*   < 1-366 >  * 
*وأما حسابهم وإنزال العذاب عليهم، فمن الله تعالى، ينزله  عليهم إذا جاء الأجل الذي أجله فيه، والوقت الذي قدره فيه، الموافق لحكمته الإلهية.* 
*فإذا جاء ذلك الوقت لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون، فليحذر المكذبون من الاستعجال بالعذاب، فإنهم مستعجلون بعذاب الله الذي إذا نزل لا يرد بأسه عن القوم المجرمين، ولهذا قال: * 
*    قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُهُ بَيَاتًا أَوْ نَهَارًا مَاذَا يَسْتَعْجِلُ مِنْهُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ     (50)    أَثُمَّ إِذَا مَا وَقَعَ آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ آلآنَ وَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ     (51)    ثُمَّ قِيلَ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْخُلْدِ هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلا بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ     (52)  * 


*يقول تعالى:  ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَتَاكُمْ عَذَابُهُ بَيَاتًا ) وقت نومكم بالليل  ( أَوْ نَهَارًا ) في وقت غفلتكم  ( مَاذَا يَسْتَعْجِلُ مِنْهُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ ) أي: أي بشارة استعجلوا بها؟ وأي عقاب ابتدروه؟.* 

*  ( أَثُمَّ إِذَا مَا وَقَعَ آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ ) فإنه لا ينفع الإيمان حين حلول عذاب الله، ويقال لهم توبيخًا وعتابًا في  تلك الحال التي زعموا أنهم يؤمنون،  ( آلآنَ ) تؤمنون في حال الشدة والمشقة؟  ( وَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ ) فإن سنة الله في عباده أنه يعتبهم إذا استعتبوه قبل وقوع العذاب، فإذا وقع  العذاب لا ينفع نفسًا إيمانها، كما قال تعالى عن فرعون، لما أدركه الغرق        قَالَ آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ     وأنه يقال له:        آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ      . * 
*وقال تعالى:        فَلَمْ يَكُ يَنْفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا سُنَّتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ      وقال هنا:  ( أَثُمَّ إِذَا مَا وَقَعَ آمَنْتُمْ بِهِ آلآنَ ) تدعون الإيمان   ( وَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ ) فهذا ما عملت أيديكم، وهذا ما استعجلتم به.* 
*  ( ثُمَّ قِيلَ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا ) حين يوفون أعمالهم يوم القيامة:  ( ذُوقُوا عَذَابَ الْخُلْدِ ) أي: العذاب الذي تخلدون فيه، ولا يفتر عنكم ساعة.  ( هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ إِلا بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَكْسِبُونَ ) من الكفر والتكذيب والمعاصي.* 
*   وَيَسْتَنْبِئُو  نَكَ أَحَقٌّ هُوَ قُلْ إِي وَرَبِّي إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ     (53)   . * 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( وَيَسْتَنْبِئُو  نَكَ أَحَقٌّ هُوَ ) أي: يستخبرك المكذبون على وجه التعنت والعناد، لا على وجه التبين والرشاد * 

*  ( أَحَقٌّ هُوَ ) أى: أصحيح حشر العباد، وبعثهم بعد موتهم ليوم المعاد، وجزاء العباد بأعمالهم، إن خيرًا فخير، وإن شرًا فشر؟* 

*  ( قُلْ ) لهم مقسمًا على صحته، مستدلا عليه بالدليل الواضح والبرهان:  ( إِي وَرَبِّي إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ ) لا مرية فيه ولا شبهة تعتريه.* 
*  ( وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ ) لله أن يبعثكم، فكما ابتدأ خلقكم ولم تكونوا شيئًا، كذلك يعيدكم مرة أخرى ليجازيكم بأعمالكم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (215)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(54) الى الأية(61)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

**   وَلَوْ أَنَّ لِكُلِّ نَفْسٍ ظَلَمَتْ مَا فِي الأَرْضِ لافْتَدَتْ بِهِ  وَأَسَرُّوا النَّدَامَةَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ  بِالْقِسْطِ وَهُمْ لا يُظْلَمُونَ     (54)    أَلا إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَلا إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ     (55)    هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ     (56)   .* 

* (و) إذا كانت القيامة فـ  ( لَوْ أَنَّ لِكُلِّ نَفْسٍ ظَلَمَتْ ) بالكفر والمعاصي جميع  ( مَا فِي الأرْضِ ) من ذهب وفضة وغيرهما، لتفتدي به من عذاب الله  ( لافْتَدَتْ بِهِ ) ولما نفعها ذلك، وإنما النفع والضر والثواب والعقاب، على الأعمال الصالحة والسيئة.* 
*  ( وَأَسَرُّوا ) [أي] الذين ظلموا  ( النَّدَامَةَ لَمَّا رَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ ) ندموا على ما قدموا، ولات حين مناص،  ( وَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ بِالْقِسْطِ ) أي: العدل التام الذي لا ظلم ولا جور فيه بوجه من الوجوه.* 
*  ( أَلا إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ ) يحكم فيهم بحكمه الديني والقدري، وسيحكم فيهم بحكمه الجزائي. ولهذا قال:  ( أَلا إِنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَعْلَمُونَ ) فلذلك لا يستعدون للقاء الله، بل ربما لم يؤمنوا به، وقد تواترت عليه الأدلة القطعية والبراهين النقلية والعقلية.* 
*  ( هُوَ يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ ) أي: هو المتصرف بالإحياء والإماتة، وسائر أنواع التدبير  ، لا شريك له في ذلك.* 
*  ( وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ ) يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم بأعمالكم خيرها وشرها.* 

*    يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (57)    قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ     (58)   .* 

*يقول تعالى - مرغبًا للخلق في الإقبال على هذا الكتاب الكريم، بذكر أوصافه الحسنة الضرورية للعباد فقال:  ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَتْكُمْ مَوْعِظَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ ) أي: تعظكم، وتنذركم عن الأعمال الموجبة   < 1-367 >   لسخط الله، المقتضية لعقابه وتحذركم عنها ببيان آثارها ومفاسدها.* 
*  ( وَشِفَاءٌ لِمَا فِي الصُّدُورِ ) وهو هذا القرآن، شفاء لما في الصدور من أمراض الشهوات الصادة عن الانقياد  للشرع وأمراض الشبهات، القادحة في العلم اليقيني، فإن ما فيه من المواعظ  والترغيب والترهيب، والوعد والوعيد، مما يوجب للعبد الرغبة والرهبة.* 
*وإذا وجدت فيه الرغبة في الخير، والرهبة من الشر، ونمتا على تكرر ما  يرد إليها من معاني القرآن، أوجب ذلك تقديم مراد الله على مراد النفس، وصار  ما يرضي الله أحب إلى العبد من شهوة نفسه.* 
*وكذلك ما فيه من البراهين والأدلة التي صرفها الله غاية التصريف،  وبينها أحسن بيان، مما يزيل الشبه القادحة في الحق، ويصل به القلب إلى أعلى  درجات اليقين.* 
*وإذا صح القلب من مرضه، ورفل بأثواب العافية، تبعته الجوارح كلها، فإنها تصلح بصلاحه، وتفسد بفساده.  ( وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) فالهدى هو العلم بالحق والعمل به.* 
*والرحمة هي ما يحصل من الخير والإحسان، والثواب العاجل والآجل، لمن  اهتدى به، فالهدى أجل الوسائل، والرحمة أكمل المقاصد والرغائب، ولكن لا  يهتدي به، ولا يكون رحمة إلا في حق المؤمنين.* 
*وإذا حصل الهدى، وحلت الرحمة الناشئة عنه، حصلت السعادة والفلاح، والربح والنجاح، والفرح والسرور.* 
*ولذلك أمر تعالى بالفرح بذلك فقال:  ( قُلْ بِفَضْلِ اللَّهِ ) الذي هو القرآن، الذي هو أعظم نعمة ومنة، وفضل تفضل الله به على عباده  ( وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ ) الدين والإيمان، وعبادة الله ومحبته ومعرفته.  ( فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُوا هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ ) من متاع الدنيا ولذاتها.* 
*فنعمة الدين المتصلة بسعادة الدارين، لا نسبة بينها، وبين جميع ما في الدنيا، مما هو مضمحل زائل عن قريب.* 
*وإنما أمر الله تعالى بالفرح بفضله ورحمته، لأن ذلك مما يوجب انبساط  النفس ونشاطها، وشكرها لله تعالى، وقوتها، وشدة الرغبة في العلم والإيمان  الداعي للازدياد منهما، وهذا فرح محمود، بخلاف الفرح بشهوات الدنيا  ولذاتها، أو الفرح بالباطل، فإن هذا مذموم كما قال [تعالى عن] قوم قارون  له:       لا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُحِبُّ الْفَرِحِينَ     . * 
*وكما قال تعالى في الذين فرحوا بما عندهم من الباطل المناقض لما جاءت به الرسل:       فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَرِحُوا بِمَا عِنْدَهُمْ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ      .* 

*    قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ فَجَعَلْتُمْ  مِنْهُ حَرَامًا وَحَلالا قُلْ آللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ  تَفْتَرُونَ     (59)    وَمَا ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ يَوْمَ  الْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَهُمْ لا يَشْكُرُونَ     (60)   .* 

*يقول تعالى - منكرًا على المشركين، الذين ابتدعوا تحريم ما أحل الله وتحليل ما حرم  -:  ( قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ مِنْ رِزْقٍ ) يعني أنواع الحيوانات المحللة، التي جعلها الله رزقا لهم ورحمة في حقهم.  ( فَجَعَلْتُمْ مِنْهُ حَرَامًا وَحَلالا ) قل لهم - موبخا على هذا القول الفاسد-:  ( آللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَفْتَرُونَ ) ومن المعلوم أن الله لم يأذن لهم، فعلم أنهم مفترون.* 
*  ( وَمَا ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ ) أن يفعل الله بهم من النكال، ويحل بهم من العقاب، قال تعالى:       وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تَرَى الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ وُجُوهُهُمْ مُسْوَدَّةٌ      . * 
*  ( إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى النَّاسِ ) كثير، وذو إحسان جزيل،  وَلَكِنَّ أكثر الناس لا يشكرون، إما أن لا يقوموا بشكرها، وإما أن يستعينوا بها على  معاصيه، وإما أن يحرموا منها، ويردوا ما منَّ الله به على عباده، وقليل  منهم الشاكر الذي يعترف بالنعمة، ويثني بها على الله، ويستعين بها على  طاعته.* 
*ويستدل بهذه الآية على أن الأصل في جميع الأطعمة الحل، إلا ما ورد  الشرع بتحريمه، لأن الله أنكر على من حرم الرزق الذي أنزله لعباده.* 

*    وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِنْ قُرْآنٍ وَلا  تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ إِلا كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ  فِيهِ وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْ رَبِّكَ مِنْ مِثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ  وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلا أَصْغَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ إِلا فِي  كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ     (61)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى، عن عموم مشاهدته، واطلاعه على جميع أحوال العباد في حركاتهم، وسكناتهم، وفي ضمن هذا، الدعوة لمراقبته على الدوام فقال:  ( وَمَا تَكُونُ فِي شَأْنٍ ) أي: حال من أحوالك الدينية والدنيوية.  ( وَمَا تَتْلُو مِنْهُ مِنْ قُرْآنٍ ) أي: وما تتلو من القرآن الذي أوحاه الله إليك.* 
*  ( وَلا تَعْمَلُونَ مِنْ عَمَلٍ ) صغير أو كبير  ( إِلا كُنَّا عَلَيْكُمْ شُهُودًا إِذْ تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ ) أي: وقت شروعكم فيه، واستمراركم على العمل به.* 
*   < 1-368 >  * 
*فراقبوا الله في أعمالكم، وأدوها على وجه النصيحة، والاجتهاد فيها،  وإياكم، وما يكره الله تعالى، فإنه مطلع عليكم، عالم بظواهركم وبواطنكم.* 
*  ( وَمَا يَعْزُبُ عَنْ رَبِّكَ ) أي: ما يغيب  عن علمه، وسمعه، وبصره ومشاهدته  ( مِنْ مِثْقَالِ ذَرَّةٍ فِي الأرْضِ وَلا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَلا أَصْغَرَ مِنْ ذَلِكَ وَلا أَكْبَرَ إِلا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ ) أي: قد أحاط به علمه، وجرى به قلمه. 
*
*وهاتان المرتبتان من مراتب القضاء والقدر، كثيرًا ما يقرن الله بينهما،  وهما: العلم المحيط بجميع الأشياء، وكتابته المحيطة بجميع الحوادث، كقوله  تعالى:        أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالأَرْضِ  إِنَّ ذَلِكَ فِي كِتَابٍ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ      . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (216)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(62) الى الأية(70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية


   أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ     (62)    الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ     (63)    لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ لا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ     (64)   . 

**يخبر تعالى عن أوليائه وأحبائه، ويذكر أعمالهم وأوصافهم، وثوابهم فقال:  ( أَلا إِنَّ أَوْلِيَاءَ اللَّهِ لا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ ) فيما يستقبلونه مما أمامهم من المخاوف والأهوال.* 
*  ( وَلا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ ) على ما أسلفوا، لأنهم لم يسلفوا إلا صالح الأعمال، وإذا كانوا لا خوف عليهم  ولا هم يحزنون، ثبت لهم الأمن والسعادة، والخير الكثير الذي لا يعلمه إلا  الله تعالى.* 
*ثم ذكر وصفهم فقال:  ( الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر وبالقدر خيره وشره، وصدقوا إيمانهم، باستعمال التقوى، بامتثال الأوامر، واجتناب النواهي.* 
*فكل من كان مؤمنًا تقيًا كان لله [تعالى] وليًا، و  ( لَهُمُ الْبُشْرَى فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَفِي الآخِرَةِ ) * 
*أما البشارة في الدنيا، فهي: الثناء الحسن، والمودة في قلوب المؤمنين،  والرؤيا الصالحة، وما يراه العبد من لطف الله به وتيسيره لأحسن الأعمال  والأخلاق، وصرفه عن مساوئ الأخلاق.* 
*وأما في الآخرة، فأولها البشارة عند قبض أرواحهم، كما قال تعالى:        إِنَّ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ ثُمَّ اسْتَقَامُوا تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ الْمَلائِكَةُ أَلا تَخَافُوا وَلا تَحْزَنُوا وَأَبْشِرُوا  بِالْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ     * 
*وفي القبر ما يبشر به من رضا الله تعالى والنعيم المقيم.* 
*وفي الآخرة تمام البشرى بدخول جنات النعيم، والنجاة من العذاب الأليم.* 
*  ( لا تَبْدِيلَ لِكَلِمَاتِ اللَّهِ ) بل ما وعد الله فهو حق، لا يمكن تغييره ولا تبديله، لأنه الصادق في قيله، الذي لا يقدر أحد أن يخالفه فيما قدره وقضاه.* 
*  ( ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْفَوْزُ الْعَظِيمُ ) لأنه اشتمل على النجاة من كل محذور، والظفر بكل مطلوب محبوب، وحصر الفوز فيه، لأنه لا فوز لغير أهل الإيمان والتقوى.* 
*والحاصل أن البشرى شاملة لكل خير وثواب، رتبه الله في الدنيا والآخرة، على الإيمان والتقوى، ولهذا أطلق ذلك، فلم يقيده. 
*
*     وَلا يَحْزُنْكَ قَوْلُهُمْ إِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ     (65)   . 
*
*أي: ولا يحزنك قول المكذبين فيك من الأقوال التي يتوصلون بها إلى القدح فيك، وفي دينك فإن أقوالهم لا تعزهم، ولا تضرك شيئًا.  ( إِنَّ الْعِزَّةَ لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا ) يؤتيها من يشاء، ويمنعها ممن يشاء.* 
*قال تعالى:       مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعِزَّةَ فَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ جَمِيعًا     أي: فليطلبها بطاعته، بدليل قوله بعده:       إِلَيْهِ يَصْعَدُ الْكَلِمُ الطَّيِّبُ وَالْعَمَلُ الصَّالِحُ يَرْفَعُهُ    * 
*ومن المعلوم، أنك على طاعة الله، وأن العزة لك ولأتباعك من الله       وَلِلَّهِ الْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ     * 
*وقوله:  ( هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ ) أي: سمعه قد أحاط بجميع الأصوات، فلا يخفى عليه شيء منها.* 
*وعلمه قد أحاط بجميع الظواهر والبواطن، فلا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة، في السماوات والأرض، ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر.* 
*وهو تعالى يسمع قولك، وقول أعدائك فيك، ويعلم ذلك تفصيلا فاكتف بعلم الله وكفايته، فمن يتق الله، فهو حسبه.* 
*   أَلا إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا  يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ إِنْ  يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلا يَخْرُصُونَ     (66)    هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ وَالنَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ     (67)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى: أن له ما في السماوات والأرض، خلقًا وملكًا وعبيدًا، يتصرف فيهم بما شاء  من أحكامه، فالجميع مماليك لله، مسخرون، مدبرون، لا يستحقون شيئًا من العبادة، وليسوا شركاء لله بوجه من الوجوه، ولهذا قال:  ( وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلا الظَّنَّ ) الذي لا يغني من الحق شيئًا  ( وَإِنْ هُمْ إِلا يَخْرُصُونَ ) في ذلك، خرص كذب   < 1-369 >   وإفك وبهتان.* 
*فإن كانوا صادقين في أنها شركاء لله، فليظهروا من أوصافها ما تستحق به  مثقال ذرة من العبادة، فلن يستطيعوا، فهل منهم أحد يخلق شيئًا أو يرزق، أو  يملك شيئًا من المخلوقات، أو يدبر الليل والنهار، الذي جعله الله قياما  للناس؟.* 
*و  ( هُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ لِتَسْكُنُوا فِيهِ ) في النوم والراحة بسبب الظلمة، التي تغشى وجه الأرض، فلو استمر الضياء، لما قروا، ولما سكنوا.* 
*  ( وَ ) جعل الله  ( النَّهَارَ مُبْصِرًا ) أي: مضيئًا، يبصر به الخلق، فيتصرفون في معايشهم، ومصالح دينهم ودنياهم. 
*
*  ( إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَسْمَعُونَ ) عن الله، سمع فهم، وقبول، واسترشاد، لا سمع تعنت وعناد، فإن في ذلك لآيات،  لقوم يسمعون، يستدلون بها على أنه وحده المعبود وأنه الإله الحق، وأن إلهية  ما سواه باطلة، وأنه الرءوف الرحيم العليم الحكيم. 
*
*    قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا سُبْحَانَهُ هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ لَهُ مَا  فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأَرْضِ إِنْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ  بِهَذَا أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ     (68)    قُلْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لا يُفْلِحُونَ     (69)    مَتَاعٌ فِي الدُّنْيَا ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا مَرْجِعُهُمْ ثُمَّ نُذِيقُهُمُ الْعَذَابَ الشَّدِيدَ بِمَا كَانُوا يَكْفُرُونَ     (70)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى مخبرًا عن بهت المشركين لرب العالمين  ( قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا ) فنزه نفسه عن ذلك بقوله:  ( سُبْحَانَهُ ) أي: تنزه عما يقول الظالمون في نسبة النقائص إليه علوًا كبيرًا، ثم برهن على ذلك، بعدة براهين:* 
*أحدها: قوله:  ( هُوَ الْغَنِيُّ ) أي: الغنى منحصر فيه، وأنواع الغنى مستغرقة فيه، فهو الغني الذي له الغنى  التام بكل وجه واعتبار من جميع الوجوه، فإذا كان غنيًا من كل وجه، فلأي شيء  يتخذ الولد؟* 
*ألحاجة منه إلى الولد، فهذا مناف لغناه فلا يتخذ أحد ولدًا إلا لنقص في غناه.* 
*البرهان الثاني، قوله:  ( لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الأرْضِ ) وهذه كلمة جامعة عامة لا يخرج عنها موجود من أهل السماوات والأرض، الجميع مخلوقون عبيد مماليك.* 
*ومن المعلوم أن هذا الوصف العام ينافي أن يكون له منهم ولد، فإن الولد  من جنس والده، لا يكون مخلوقًا ولا مملوكًا. فملكيته لما في السماوات  والأرض عمومًا، تنافي الولادة.* 
*البرهان الثالث، قوله:  ( إِنْ عِنْدَكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ بِهَذَا ) أي: هل عندكم من حجة وبرهان يدل على أن لله ولدًا، فلو كان لهم دليل  لأبدوه، فلما تحداهم وعجزهم عن إقامة الدليل، علم بطلان ما قالوه. وأن ذلك  قول بلا علم، ولهذا قال:  ( أَتَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ ) فإن هذا من أعظم المحرمات.* 
*  ( قُلْ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لا  يُفْلِحُونَ ) أي: لا ينالون مطلوبهم، ولا يحصل لهم مقصودهم، وإنما يتمتعون في كفرهم  وكذبهم، في الدنيا، قليلا ثم ينتقلون إلى الله، ويرجعون إليه، فيذيقهم  العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون.       وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ وَلَكِنْ أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ      .  
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (217)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(71) الى الأية(78)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

**   وَاتْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ نَبَأَ نُوحٍ إِذْ قَالَ لِقَوْمِهِ يَا قَوْمِ إِنْ  كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَقَامِي وَتَذْكِيرِي بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَعَلَى  اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ فَأَجْمِعُوا أَمْرَكُمْ وَشُرَكَاءَكُمْ ثُمَّ لا  يَكُنْ أَمْرُكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ غُمَّةً ثُمَّ اقْضُوا إِلَيَّ وَلا  تُنْظِرُونِ     (71)    فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ فَمَا سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلا  عَلَى اللَّهِ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ     (72)    فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ  خَلائِفَ وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ  كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ     (73)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه: واتل على قومك  ( نَبَأَ نُوحٍ ) في دعوته لقومه، حين دعاهم إلى الله مدة طويلة، فمكث فيهم ألف سنة إلا  خمسين عامًا، فلم يزدهم دعاؤه إياهم إلا طغيانًا، فتمللوا منه وسئموا، وهو  عليه الصلاة والسلام غير متكاسل، ولا متوان في دعوتهم، فقال لهم:  ( يَا قَوْمِ إِنْ كَانَ كَبُرَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَقَامِي وَتَذْكِيرِي  بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ) أي: إن كان مقامي عندكم، وتذكيري إياكم ما ينفعكم   ( بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ ) الأدلة الواضحة البينة، قد شق عليكم وعظم لديكم، وأردتم أن تنالوني بسوء أو  تردوا الحق.  ( فَعَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ ) أي: اعتمدت على الله، في دفع كل شر يراد بي، وبما أدعو إليه، فهذا جندي،  وعدتي. وأنتم، فأتوا بما قدرتم عليه، من أنواع العَدَد والعُدد. 
*
*  ( فَأَجْمِعُوا أَمْرَكُمْ ) كلكم، بحيث لا يتخلف منكم أحد، ولا تدخروا  من مجهودكم شيئًا.* 
*  ( وَ ) أحضروا  ( شُرَكَاءَكُمْ ) الذين كنتم تعبدونهم وتوالونهم من دون الله رب العالمين.* 
*  ( ثُمَّ لا يَكُنْ أَمْرُكُمْ عَلَيْكُمْ غُمَّةً ) أي: مشتبهًا خفيًا، بل ليكن ذلك ظاهرًا علانية.* 
*  ( ثُمَّ اقْضُوا إِلَيَّ ) أي: اقضوا علي بالعقوبة والسوء، الذي في إمكانكم،  ( وَلا تُنْظِرُونِ ) أي: لا تمهلوني ساعة   < 1-370 >   من نهار. فهذا برهان قاطع، وآية عظيمة على صحة رسالته، وصدق ما جاء به، حيث كان وحده لا عشيرة تحميه، ولا جنود تؤويه.* 
*وقد بادأ   قومه بتسفيه آرائهم، وفساد دينهم، وعيب آلهتهم. وقد حملوا من بغضه،  وعداوته ما هو أعظم من الجبال الرواسي، وهم أهل القدرة والسطوة، وهو يقول  لهم: اجتمعوا أنتم وشركاؤكم ومن استطعتم، وأبدوا كل ما تقدرون عليه من  الكيد، فأوقعوا بي إن قدرتم على ذلك، فلم يقدروا على شيء من ذلك.* 
*فعلم أنه الصادق حقًا، وهم الكاذبون فيما يدعون، ولهذا قال:  ( فَإِنْ تَوَلَّيْتُمْ ) عن ما دعوتكم إليه، فلا موجب لتوليكم، لأنه تبين أنكم لا تولون عن باطل إلى  حق، وإنما تولون عن حق قامت الأدلة على صحته، إلى باطل قامت الأدلة على  فساده.* 
*ومع هذا  ( فَمَا سَأَلْتُكُمْ مِنْ أَجْرٍ ) على دعوتي، وعلى إجابتكم، فتقولوا: هذا جاءنا ليأخذ أموالنا، فتمتنعون لأجل ذلك.* 
*  ( إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلا عَلَى اللَّهِ ) أي: لا أريد الثواب والجزاء إلا منه،  ( وَ ) أيضا فإني ما أمرتكم بأمر وأخالفكم إلى ضده، بل  ( أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ ) فأنا أول داخل، وأول فاعل لما أمرتكم به.* 
*  ( فَكَذَّبُوهُ ) بعد ما دعاهم ليلا ونهارًا، سرًا وجهارًا، فلم يزدهم دعاؤه إلا فرارًا،  ( فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ ) الذي أمرناه أن يصنعه بأعيننا، وقلنا له إذا فار التنور: فـ  (     احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلا مَنْ سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ وَمَنْ آمَنَ    ) ففعل ذلك.* 
*فأمر الله السماء أن تمطر بماء منهمر وفجر الأرض عيونًا، فالتقى الماء على أمر قد قدر:  (     وَحَمَلْنَاهُ عَلَى ذَاتِ أَلْوَاحٍ وَدُسُرٍ     ) تجري بأعيننا،  ( وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ خَلائِفَ ) في الأرض بعد إهلاك المكذبين.* 
*ثم بارك الله في ذريته، وجعل ذريته، هم الباقين، ونشرهم في أقطار الأرض،  ( وَأَغْرَقْنَا الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا ) بعد ذلك البيان، وإقامة البرهان،  ( فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ ) وهو: الهلاك المخزي، واللعنة المتتابعة عليهم في كل قرن يأتي بعدهم، لا تسمع فيهم إلا لوما، ولا ترى إلا قدحًا وذمًا.* 
*فليحذر هؤلاء المكذبون، أن يحل بهم ما حل بأولئك الأقوام المكذبين من الهلاك، والخزي، والنكال.* 
*   ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ رُسُلا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ فَجَاءُوهُمْ  بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا بِهِ مِنْ  قَبْلُ كَذَلِكَ نَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الْمُعْتَدِينَ     (74)   . 
*
*أي:  ( ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا ) من بعد نوح عليه السلام  ( رُسُلا إِلَى قَوْمِهِمْ ) المكذبين، يدعونهم إلى الهدى، ويحذرونهم من أسباب الردى. 
*
*  ( فَجَاءُوهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ ) أي: كل نبي أيد دعوته، بالآيات الدالة على صحة ما جاء به.* 
*  ( فَمَا كَانُوا لِيُؤْمِنُوا بِمَا كَذَّبُوا بِهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ ) يعني: أن الله تعالى عاقبهم حيث جاءهم الرسول، فبادروا بتكذيبه، طبع الله  على قلوبهم، وحال بينهم وبين الإيمان بعد أن كانوا متمكنين منه، كما قال  تعالى:  (     وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ     ) .* 
*ولهذا قال هنا:  ( كَذَلِكَ نَطْبَعُ عَلَى قُلُوبِ الْمُعْتَدِينَ ) أي: نختم عليها، فلا يدخلها خير، وما ظلمهم [الله]، ولكنهم ظلموا أنفسهم بردهم الحق لما جاءهم، وتكذيبهم الأول.* 
*     ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ     (75)   . إلى آخر القصة    
*
*أي:  ( ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَا ) من بعد هؤلاء الرسل، الذين أرسلهم الله إلى القوم المكذبين المهلكين.* 
*  ( مُوسَى ) بن عمران، كليم الرحمن، أحد أولي العزم من المرسلين، وأحد الكبار المقتدى بهم، المنزل عليهم الشرائع المعظمة الواسعة.* 
*  ( وَ ) جعلنا معه أخاه  ( هَارُونَ ) وزيرًا بعثناهما  (     إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ    ) أي: كبار دولته ورؤسائهم، لأن عامتهم، تبع للرؤساء.* 
*      بِآيَاتِنَا     الدالة على صدق ما جاءا به من توحيد الله، والنهي عن عبادة ما سوى الله تعالى،  (     فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا    ) عنها ظلمًا وعلوًا، بعد ما استيقنوها. 
*
*  (وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا مُجْرِمِينَ     ) أي: وصفهم الإجرام والتكذيب.* 
*     فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ عِنْدِنَا     (76)   الذي هو أكبر أنواع الحق وأعظمها، وهو من عند الله الذي خضعت لعظمته الرقاب، وهو رب العالمين، المربي جميع خلقه بالنعم. 
*
*فلما جاءهم الحق من عند الله على يد موسى، ردوه فلم يقبلوه، و  (     قَالُوا إِنَّ هَذَا لَسِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ    ) لم يكفهم - قبحهم الله - إعراضهم ولا ردهم إياه، حتى جعلوه أبطل الباطل، وهو السحر: الذي حقيقته التمويه، بل جعلوه سحرًا مبينًا، ظاهرًا، وهو الحق   < 1-371 >   المبين. ولهذا  (     قَالَ    ) لهم  (     مُوسَى    ) - موبخا لهم عن ردهم الحق، الذي لا يرده إلا أظلم الناس:-  (     أَتَقُولُونَ لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَكُمْ    ) أي: أتقولون إنه سحر مبين.* 
*  (أَسِحْرٌ هَذَا    ) أي: فانظروا وصفه وما اشتمل عليه، فبمجرد ذلك يجزم بأنه الحق.  (     وَلا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُونَ     ) لا في الدنيا، ولا في الآخرة، فانظروا لمن تكون له العاقبة، ولمن له  الفلاح، وعلى يديه النجاح. وقد علموا بعد ذلك وظهر لكل أحد أن موسى عليه  السلام هو الذي أفلح، وفاز بظفر الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*    قَالُوا     (78)    لموسى رادين لقوله بما لا يرده:  (     أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَلْفِتَنَا عَمَّا وَجَدْنَا عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَنَا    ) أي: أجئتنا لتصدنا عما وجدنا عليه آباءنا، من الشرك وعبادة غير الله،  وتأمرنا بأن نعبد الله وحده لا شريك له؟ فجعلوا قول آبائهم الضالين حجة،  يردون بها الحق الذي جاءهم به موسى عليه السلام. 
*
*وقولهم  :       وَتَكُونَ لَكُمَا الْكِبْرِيَاءُ فِي الأَرْضِ     أي: وجئتمونا لتكونوا أنتم الرؤساء، ولتخرجونا من أرضنا. وهذا تمويه منهم،  وترويج على جهالهم، وتهييج لعوامهم على معاداة موسى، وعدم الإيمان به.* 
*وهذا لا يحتج به، من عرف الحقائق، وميز بين الأمور، فإن الحجج لا تدفع إلا بالحجج والبراهين.* 
*وأما من جاء بالحق، فرد قوله بأمثال هذه الأمور، فإنها تدل على عجز  موردها، عن الإتيان بما يرد القول الذي جاء خصمه، لأنه لو كان له حجة  لأوردها، ولم يلجأ إلى قوله: قصدك كذا، أو مرادك كذا، سواء كان صادقًا في  قوله وإخباره عن قصد خصمه، أم كاذبًا، مع أن موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام كل  من عرف حاله، وما يدعو إليه، عرف أنه ليس له قصد في العلو في الأرض، وإنما  قصده كقصد إخوانه المرسلين، هداية الخلق، وإرشادهم لما فيه نفعهم.* 
*ولكن حقيقة الأمر، كما نطقوا به بقولهم:       وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكُمَا بِمُؤْمِنِينَ      أي: تكبرًا وعنادًا، لا لبطلان ما جاء به موسى وهارون، ولا لاشتباه فيه،  ولا لغير ذلك من المعاني، سوى الظلم والعدوان، وإرادة العلو الذي رموا به  موسى وهارون. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (218)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(79) الى الأية(88)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

*   وَقَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ     (79)   معارضًا للحق، الذي جاء به موسى، ومغالطًا  لملئه وقومه:       ائْتُونِي بِكُلِّ سَاحِرٍ عَلِيمٍ     أي: ماهر بالسحر، متقن له. فأرسل في مدائن مصر، من أتاه بأنواع السحرة، على اختلاف أجناسهم وطبقاتهم. 

    (فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ    ) للمغالبة مع موسى   (     قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ    ) أي: أي شيء أردتم، لا أعين لكم شيئًا، وذلك لأنه جازم بغلبته، غير مبال بهم، وبما جاءوا به. 
    (فَلَمَّا أَلْقَوْا    ) حبالهم وعصيهم، إذا هي كأنها حيات تسعى، فـ  (     قَالَ مُوسَى مَا جِئْتُمْ بِهِ السِّحْرُ    ) أي: هذا السحر الحقيقي العظيم، ولكن مع عظمته  (     إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَيُبْطِلُهُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُصْلِحُ عَمَلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ     ) فإنهم يريدون بذلك نصر الباطل على الحق، وأي فساد أعظم من هذا؟!! 
وهكذا كل مفسد عمل عملا واحتال كيدًا، أو أتى بمكر، فإن عمله سيبطل  ويضمحل، وإن حصل لعمله روجان في وقت ما، فإن مآله الاضمحلال والمحق. 
وأما المصلحون الذين قصدهم بأعمالهم وجه الله تعالى، وهي أعمال ووسائل  نافعة، مأمور بها، فإن الله يصلح أعمالهم ويرقيها، وينميها على الدوام،  فألقى موسى عصاه، فتلقفت جميع ما صنعوا، فبطل سحرهم، واضمحل باطلهم. 
   وَيُحِقُّ اللَّهُ الْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ الْمُجْرِمُونَ     (82)    فألقي السحرة سجدًا حين تبين لهم الحق. فتوعدهم فرعون بالصلب، وتقطيع الأيدي والأرجل، فلم يبالوا بذلك وثبتوا على إيمانهم. 

وأما فرعون وملؤه، وأتباعهم، فلم يؤمن منهم أحد، بل استمروا في طغيانهم يعمهون. 
   ولهذا قال:  (     فَمَا آمَنَ لِمُوسَى إِلا ذُرِّيَّةٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ    ) أي: شباب من بني إسرائيل، صبروا على الخوف، لما ثبت في قلوبهم الإيمان. 
  (عَلَى خَوْفٍ مِنْ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِمْ أَنْ يَفْتِنَهُمْ    ) عن دينهم  (     وَإِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ لَعَالٍ فِي الأَرْضِ    ) أي: له القهر والغلبة فيها، فحقيق بهم أن يخافوا من بطشته. 
  ( وَ ) خصوصًا  ( إِنَّهُ ) كان  (     لَمِنَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ     ) أي: المتجاوزين للحد، في البغي والعدوان. 
والحكمة -والله أعلم- بكونه ما آمن لموسى إلا ذرية من قومه، أن الذرية  والشباب، أقبل للحق، وأسرع له انقيادًا، بخلاف الشيوخ ونحوهم، ممن تربى على  الكفر فإنهم -بسبب ما مكث في قلوبهم من العقائد الفاسدة- أبعد من الحق من  غيرهم. 
    وَقَالَ مُوسَى     (84)    موصيًا لقومه بالصبر، ومذكرًا لهم ما يستعينون به على ذلك فقال:       يَا قَوْمِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ آمَنْتُمْ بِاللَّهِ     فقوموا بوظيفة   < 1-372 >   الإيمان. 

  (فَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلُوا إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُسْلِمِينَ     ) أي: اعتمدوا عليه، والجؤوا إليه واستنصروه. 
   فَقَالُوا     (85)    ممتثلين لذلك (     عَلَى اللَّهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا رَبَّنَا لا تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ     ) أي: لا تسلطهم علينا، فيفتنونا، أو يغلبونا، فيفتتنون بذلك، ويقولون: لو كانوا على حق لما غلبوا. 

     وَنَجِّنَا بِرَحْمَتِكَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الْكَافِرِينَ     (86)   لنسلم من شرهم، ولنقيم [على] ديننا على وجه نتمكن به من إقامة شرائعه، وإظهاره من غير معارض، ولا منازع. 

     وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى وَأَخِيهِ     (87)    حين اشتد الأمر على قومهما، من فرعون وقومه، وحرصوا على فتنتهم عن دينهم. 

  (أَنْ تَبَوَّآ لِقَوْمِكُمَا بِمِصْرَ بُيُوتًا    ) أي: مروهم أن يجعلوا لهم بيوتًا، يتمكنون [به] من الاستخفاء فيها. 
  (وَاجْعَلُوا بُيُوتَكُمْ قِبْلَةً    ) أي: اجعلوها محلا تصلون فيها، حيث عجزتم عن إقامة الصلاة في الكنائس، والبيع العامة. 
  (وَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلاةَ    ) فإنها معونة على جميع الأمور،  (     وَبَشِّرِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     ) بالنصر والتأييد، وإظهار دينهم، فإن مع العسر يسرًا، إن مع العسر يسرًا، وحين اشتد الكرب، وضاق الأمر، فرجه الله ووسعه. 
فلما رأى موسى، القسوة والإعراض من فرعون وملئه  ، دعا عليهم وأمن هارون على دعائه، فقال: 
   رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ آتَيْتَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلأَهُ زِينَةً     (88)   يتزينون بها من أنواع الحلي والثياب، والبيوت المزخرفة، والمراكب الفاخرة، والخدام،  (     وَأَمْوَالا    ) عظيمة  (     فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا رَبَّنَا لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِكَ    ) أي: إن أموالهم لم يستعينوا بها إلا على الإضلال في سبيلك، فيضلون ويضلون. 

  (رَبَّنَا اطْمِسْ عَلَى أَمْوَالِهِمْ    ) أي: أتلفها عليهم: إما بالهلاك، وإما بجعلها حجارة، غير منتفع بها. 
  (وَاشْدُدْ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ    ) أي: قسها  (     فَلا يُؤْمِنُوا حَتَّى يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ     ) . 
قال ذلك، غضبًا عليهم، حيث تجرؤوا على محارم الله، وأفسدوا عباد الله،  وصدوا عن سبيله، ولكمال معرفته بربه بأن الله سيعاقبهم على ما فعلوا،  بإغلاق باب الإيمان عليهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (219)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(89) الى الأية(97)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

*** *  قَالَ     (89)   الله تعالى      قَدْ أُجِيبَتْ دَعْوَتُكُمَا     هذا دليل على أن موسى، [كان] يدعو، وهارون يؤمن على دعائه، وأن الذي يؤمن، يكون شريكا للداعي في ذلك الدعاء. 

   (فَاسْتَقِيمَا    ) على دينكما، واستمرا على دعوتكما، (     وَلا تَتَّبِعَانِّ سَبِيلَ الَّذِينَ لا يَعْلَمُونَ    ) أي: لا تتبعان سبيل الجهال الضلال، المنحرفين عن الصراط المستقيم، المتبعين  لطرق الجحيم، فأمر الله موسى أن يسري ببني إسرائيل ليلا وأخبره أنهم  يتبعون، وأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين يقولون: (     إِنَّ هَؤُلاءِ     ) أي: موسى وقومه:   (     لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ  *  وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ  *  وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ     ) 
  فجمع جنوده قاصيهم ودانيهم فأتبعهم بجنوده بغيًا وعدوًا أي خروجهم  باغين على موسى وقومه ومعتدين في الأرض وإذا اشتد البغي واستحكم الذنب  فانتظر العقوبة 
    وَجَاوَزْنَا بِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ الْبَحْرَ     (90)    وذلك أن الله أوحى إلى موسى، لما وصل البحر، أن يضربه بعصاه، فضربه،  فانفلق اثنى عشر طريقًا، وسلكه بنو إسرائيل، وساق فرعون وجنوده خلفه  داخلين. 

  فلما استكمل موسى وقومه خارجين من البحر، وفرعون وجنوده داخلين فيه،  أمر الله البحر فالتطم على فرعون وجنوده، فأغرقهم، وبنو إسرائيل ينظرون. 
  حتى إذا أدرك فرعون الغرق، وجزم بهلاكه (     قَالَ آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ    ) وهو الله الإله الحق الذي لا إله إلا هو (     وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ    ) أي: المنقادين لدين الله، ولما جاء به موسى. 

(91) قال الله تعالى - مبينا أن هذا الإيمان في هذه الحالة غير نافع له-: (     آلآنَ    ) تؤمن، وتقر برسول الله (     وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ    ) أي: بارزت بالمعاصي، والكفر والتكذيب (     وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ     ) فلا ينفعك الإيمان كما جرت عادة الله، أن الكفار إذا وصلوا إلى هذه الحالة  الاضطرارية أنه لا ينفعهم إيمانهم، لأن إيمانهم، صار إيمانًا مشاهدًا  كإيمان من ورد القيامة، والذي ينفع، إنما هو الإيمان بالغيب. 

    فَالْيَوْمَ نُنَجِّيكَ بِبَدَنِكَ لِتَكُونَ لِمَنْ خَلْفَكَ آيَةً     (92)   . 

   قال المفسرون: إن بني إسرائيل لما في قلوبهم من الرعب العظيم، من  فرعون، كأنهم لم يصدقوا بإغراقه، وشكوا في ذلك، فأمر الله البحر أن يلقيه  على نجوة مرتفعة ببدنه، ليكون لهم عبرة وآية. 
   (وَإِنَّ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ عَنْ آيَاتِنَا لَغَافِلُونَ     )   < 1-373 >   فلذلك تمر عليهم وتتكرر فلا ينتفعون بها، لعدم إقبالهم عليها. 

وأما من له عقل وقلب حاضر، فإنه يرى من آيات الله ما هو أكبر دليل على صحة ما أخبرت به الرسل. 

    وَلَقَدْ بَوَّأْنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ مُبَوَّأَ صِدْقٍ     (93)   . 

   أي: أنزلهم الله وأسكنهم في مساكن آل فرعون، وأورثهم أرضهم وديارهم. 
   (وَرَزَقْنَاهُم   مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ    ) من المطاعم والمشارب وغيرهما (     فَمَا اخْتَلَفُوا    ) في الحق (     حَتَّى جَاءَهُمُ الْعِلْمُ    ) الموجب لاجتماعهم وائتلافهم، ولكن بغى بعضهم على بعض، وصار لكثير منهم أهوية وأغراض تخالف الحق، فحصل بينهم من الاختلاف شيء كثير. 
     إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ      بحكمة العدل الناشئ عن علمه التام، وقدرته الشاملة، وهذا هو الداء، الذي يعرض لأهل الدين الصحيح. 
  وهو: أن الشيطان إذا أعجزوه أن يطيعوه في ترك الدين بالكلية، سعى في  التحريش بينهم، وإلقاء العداوة والبغضاء، فحصل من الاختلاف ما هو موجب ذلك،  ثم حصل من تضليل بعضهم لبعض، وعداوة بعضهم لبعض، ما هو قرة عين اللعين. 
  وإلا فإذا كان ربهم واحدًا، ورسولهم واحدًا، ودينهم واحدًا، ومصالحهم  العامة متفقة، فلأي شيء يختلفون اختلافًا يفرق شملهم، ويشتت أمرهم، ويحل  رابطتهم ونظامهم، فيفوت من مصالحهم الدينية والدنيوية ما يفوت، ويموت من  دينهم، بسبب ذلك ما يموت؟. 
  فنسألك اللهم، لطفًا بعبادك المؤمنين، يجمع شملهم ويرأب صدعهم، ويرد قاصيهم على دانيهم، يا ذا الجلال والإكرام. 
   فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ  يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ الْحَقُّ مِنْ  رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ     (94)    وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ     (95)   . 

  يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( فَإِنْ كُنْتَ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا أَنزلْنَا إِلَيْكَ ) هل هو صحيح أم غير صحيح؟. 
    ( فَاسْأَلِ الَّذِينَ يَقْرَءُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ ) أي: اسأل أهل الكتب المنصفين، والعلماء الراسخين، فإنهم سيقرون لك بصدق ما  أخبرت به، وموافقته لما معهم، فإن قيل: إن كثيرًا من أهل الكتاب، من اليهود  والنصارى، بل ربما كان أكثرهم ومعظمهم كذبوا رسول الله وعاندوه، وردوا  عليه دعوته. 
  والله تعالى أمر رسوله أن يستشهد بهم، وجعل شهادتهم حجة لما جاء به، وبرهانًا على صدقه، فكيف يكون ذلك؟ 
  فالجواب عن هذا، من عدة أوجه: 
  منها: أن الشهادة إذا أضيفت إلى طائفة، أو أهل مذهب، أو بلد ونحوهم، فإنها إنما تتناول العدول الصادقين منهم. 
  وأما من عداهم، فلو كانوا أكثر من غيرهم فلا عبرة فيهم، لأن الشهادة  مبنية على العدالة والصدق، وقد حصل ذلك بإيمان كثير من أحبارهم الربانيين،  كـ "عبد الله بن سلام"[وأصحابه وكثير ممن أسلم في وقت النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وخلفائه، ومن بعده]  و "كعب الأحبار"وغيرهما. 
  ومنها: أن شهادة أهل الكتاب للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مبنية على كتابهم التوراة الذي ينتسبون إليه. 
  فإذا كان موجودًا في التوراة، ما يوافق القرآن ويصدقه، ويشهد له بالصحة، فلو اتفقوا من أولهم لآخرهم  على إنكار ذلك، لم يقدح بما جاء به الرسول. 
  ومنها: أن الله تعالى أمر رسوله أن يستشهد بأهل الكتاب على صحة ما جاءه، وأظهر ذلك وأعلنه على رءوس الأشهاد. 
  ومن المعلوم أن كثيرًا منهم من أحرص الناس على إبطال دعوة الرسول محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فلو كان عندهم ما يرد ما ذكره الله، لأبدوه وأظهروه  وبينوه، فلما لم يكن شيء من ذلك، كان عدم رد المعادي، وإقرار المستجيب من  أدل الأدلة على صحة هذا القرآن وصدقه. 
  ومنها: أنه ليس أكثر أهل الكتاب، رد دعوة الرسول، بل أكثرهم استجاب  لها، وانقاد طوعًا واختيارًا، فإن الرسول بعث وأكثر أهل الأرض المتدينين  أهل كتاب . 
  فلم يمكث دينه مدة غير كثيرة، حتى انقاد للإسلام أكثر أهل الشام، ومصر، والعراق، وما جاورها من البلدان التي هي مقر دين أهل الكتاب،  ولم يبق إلا أهل الرياسات الذين آثروا رياساتهم على الحق، ومن تبعهم من  العوام الجهلة، ومن تدين بدينهم اسمًا لا معنى، كالإفرنج الذين حقيقة أمرهم   < 1-374 >    أنهم دهرية منحلون عن جميع أديان الرسل، وإنما انتسبوا للدين المسيحي،  ترويجًا لملكهم، وتمويهًا لباطلهم، كما يعرف ذلك من عرف أحوالهم البينة  الظاهرة. 
  وقوله:  ( لَقَدْ جَاءَكَ الْحَقُّ ) أي: الذي لا شك فيه بوجه من الوجوه ولهذا قال:  ( مِنْ رَبِّكَ فَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُمْتَرِينَ ) كقوله تعالى:      كِتَابٌ أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ فَلا يَكُنْ فِي صَدْرِكَ حَرَجٌ مِنْهُ      . 
( 95 )  ( وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الَّذِينَ كَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ فَتَكُونَ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ ) وحاصل هذا أن الله نهى عن شيئين: الشك في هذا القرآن والامتراء فيه. 

  وأشد من ذلك، التكذيب به، وهو آيات الله البينات التي لا تقبل التكذيب  بوجه، ورتب على هذا الخسار، وهو عدم الربح أصلا وذلك بفوات الثواب في  الدنيا والآخرة، وحصول العقاب في الدنيا والآخرة، والنهي عن الشيء أمر  بضده، فيكون أمرًا بالتصديق التام بالقرآن، وطمأنينة القلب إليه، والإقبال  عليه، علمًا وعملا. 
  فبذلك يكون العبد من الرابحين الذين أدركوا أجل المطالب، وأفضل الرغائب، وأتم المناقب، وانتفى عنهم الخسار. 

   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَتُ رَبِّكَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (96)    وَلَوْ جَاءَتْهُمْ كُلُّ آيَةٍ حَتَّى يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الأَلِيمَ     (97)   . 

  يقول تعالى:  (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ) أي: إنهم من الضالين الغاوين أهل النار، لا بد أن يصيروا إلى ما قدره الله  وقضاه، فلا يؤمنون ولو جاءتهم كل آية، فلا تزيدهم الآيات إلا طغيانا، وغيا  إلى غيهم. 
  وما ظلمهم الله، ولكن ظلموا أنفسهم بردهم للحق، لما جاءهم أول مرة،  فعاقبهم الله، بأن طبع على قلوبهم وأسماعهم، وأبصارهم، فلا يؤمنوا حتى يروا  العذاب الأليم، الذي وعدوا به. 
  فحينئذ يعلمون حق اليقين، أن ما هم عليه هو الضلال، وأن ما جاءتهم به  الرسل هو الحق. ولكن في وقت لا يجدي عليهم إيمانهم شيئًا، فيومئذ لا ينفع  الذين ظلموا معذرتهم، ولا هم يستعتبون، وأما الآيات فإنها تنفع من له قلب،  أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (220)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(98) الى الأية(106)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

**   فَلَوْلا كَانَتْ قَرْيَةٌ آمَنَتْ فَنَفَعَهَا إِيمَانُهَا إِلا قَوْمَ  يُونُسَ لَمَّا آمَنُوا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي  الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ     (98)   .* 

*يقول تعالى:  ( فَلَوْلا كَانَتْ قَرْيَةٌ ) من قرى المكذبين  ( آمَنَتْ ) حين رأت العذاب  ( فَنَفَعَهَا إِيمَانُهَا ) أي: لم يكن منهم أحد انتفع بإيمانه، حين رأى العذاب، كما قال تعالى عن فرعون ما تقدم قريبًا، لما قال:  (     آمَنْتُ أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا الَّذِي آمَنَتْ بِهِ بَنُو إِسْرَائِيلَ وَأَنَا مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ    ) فقيل له  (     آلآنَ وَقَدْ عَصَيْتَ قَبْلُ وَكُنْتَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ    ) * 
*وكما قال تعالى:  (     فَلَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ وَكَفَرْنَا بِمَا كُنَّا بِهِ مُشْرِكِينَ  *  فَلَمْ يَكُ يَنْفَعُهُمْ إِيمَانُهُمْ لَمَّا رَأَوْا بَأْسَنَا سُنَّتَ اللَّهِ الَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ فِي عِبَادِهِ    ) * 
*وقال تعالى (     حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَحَدَهُمُ الْمَوْتُ قَالَ رَبِّ ارْجِعُونِ  *  لَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صَالِحًا فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ كَلا    ) * 
*والحكمة في هذا ظاهرة فإن الإيمان الاضطراري ليس بإيمان حقيقة ولو صرف عنه العذاب والأمر الذي اضطره إلى الإيمان لرجع إلى الكفران* 
*وقوله  ( إِلا قَوْمَ يُونُسَ لَمَّا آمَنُوا ) بعدما رأوا العذاب  ( كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ ) فهم مستثنون من العموم السابق* 
*ولا بد لذلك من حكمة لعالم الغيب والشهادة لم تصل إلينا ولم تدركها أفهامنا* 
*قال الله تعالى       وَإِنَّ يُونُسَ لَمِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ      إلى قوله       وَأَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ  *  فَآمَنُوا فَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ      ولعل الحكمة في ذلك أن غيرهم من المهلكين لو ردوا لعادوا لما نهوا عنه* 
*وأما قوم يونس فإن الله علم أن إيمانهم سيستمر بل قد استمر فعلا وثبتوا عليه   والله أعلم* 

*   وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ لآمَنَ مَنْ فِي الأَرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ جَمِيعًا أَفَأَنْتَ تُكْرِهُ النَّاسَ حَتَّى يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ     (99)    وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ إِلا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ وَيَجْعَلُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يَعْقِلُونَ     (100)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ لآمَنَ مَنْ فِي الأرْضِ كُلُّهُمْ جَمِيعًا ) بأن يلهمهم الإيمان، ويوزع قلوبهم للتقوى، فقدرته صالحة لذلك، ولكنه اقتضت حكمته أن كان بعضهم مؤمنين، وبعضهم كافرين.* 
*  ( أَفَأَنْتَ تُكْرِهُ النَّاسَ حَتَّى يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ ) أي: لا تقدر على ذلك، وليس في إمكانك، ولا قدرة لغير الله  [على]  شيء من ذلك.* 
*  ( وَمَا كَانَ لِنَفْسٍ أَنْ تُؤْمِنَ إِلا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ ) أي: بإرادته ومشيئته، وإذنه القدري الشرعي، فمن كان من الخلق قابلا لذلك، يزكو عنده الإيمان، وفقه وهداه.* 

*  ( وَيَجْعَلُ الرِّجْسَ ) أي: الشر والضلال  ( عَلَى الَّذِينَ لا يَعْقِلُونَ ) عن الله أوامره ونواهيه، ولا يلقوا بالا لنصائحه ومواعظه.* 
*   < 1-375 >  * 
*    قُلِ انْظُرُوا مَاذَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَمَا تُغْنِي الآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (101)    فَهَلْ يَنْتَظِرُونَ إِلا مِثْلَ أَيَّامِ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ  قَبْلِهِمْ قُلْ فَانْتَظِرُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ     (102)    ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كَذَلِكَ حَقًّا عَلَيْنَا نُنْجِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (103)   .* 

*يدعو تعالى عباده إلى النظر لما في السماوات والأرض، والمراد بذلك: نظر  الفكر والاعتبار والتأمل، لما فيها، وما تحتوي عليه، والاستبصار، فإن في  ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون، وعبرًا لقوم يوقنون، تدل على أن الله وحده، المعبود  المحمود، ذو الجلال والإكرام، والأسماء والصفات العظام.* 
*  ( وَمَا تُغْنِي الآيَاتُ وَالنُّذُرُ عَنْ قَوْمٍ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ ) فإنهم لا ينتفعون بالآيات لإعراضهم وعنادهم.* 
*  ( فَهَلْ يَنْتَظِرُونَ إِلا مِثْلَ أَيَّامِ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ ) أي: فهل ينتظر هؤلاء الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله، بعد وضوحها،  ( إِلا مِثْلَ أَيَّامِ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ ) أي: من الهلاك والعقاب، فإنهم صنعوا كصنيعهم وسنة الله جارية في الأولين والآخرين.* 
*  ( قُلْ فَانْتَظِرُوا إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِنَ الْمُنْتَظِرِين  َ ) فستعلمون من تكون له العاقبة الحسنة، والنجاة في الدنيا والآخرة، وليست إلا للرسل وأتباعهم.* 
*ولهذا قال:  ( ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي رُسُلَنَا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا ) من مكاره الدنيا والآخرة، وشدائدهما.* 
*  ( كَذَلِكَ حَقًّا عَلَيْنَا ) أوجبناه على أنفسنا  ( نُنْجِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ ) وهذا من دفعه عن المؤمنين، فإن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا فإنه -بحسب ما مع العبد من الإيمان- تحصل له النجاة من المكاره.* 
*   قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ دِينِي فَلا  أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ  اللَّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (104)    وَأَنْ أَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ     (105)    وَلا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلا يَضُرُّكَ فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ     (106)   .* 

*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، سيد المرسلين، وإمام  المتقين وخير الموقنين:  ( قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْ دِينِي ) أي: في ريب واشتباه، فإني لست في شك منه، بل لدي العلم اليقيني أنه الحق،  وأن ما تدعون من دون الله باطل، ولي على ذلك، الأدلة الواضحة، والبراهين  الساطعة.* 
*ولهذا قال:  ( فَلا أَعْبُدُ الَّذِينَ تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ ) من الأنداد، والأصنام وغيرها، لأنها لا تخلق ولا ترزق، ولا تدبر شيئًا من  الأمور، وإنما هي مخلوقة مسخرة، ليس فيها ما يقتضي عبادتها.* 
*  ( وَلَكِنْ أَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ الَّذِي يَتَوَفَّاكُمْ ) أي: هو الله الذي خلقكم، وهو الذي يميتكم، ثم يبعثكم، ليجازيكم بأعمالكم، فهو الذي يستحق أن يعبد، ويصلى له ويخضع ويسجد.* 
*  ( وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ * وَأَنْ أَقِمْ وَجْهَكَ لِلدِّينِ حَنِيفًا ) أي: أخلص أعمالك الظاهرة والباطنة لله، وأقم جميع شرائع الدين حنيفًا، أي: مقبلا على الله، معرضًا عما سواه،  ( وَلا تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ) لا في حالهم، ولا تكن معهم.* 

* (106)( وَلا تَدْعُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لا يَنْفَعُكَ وَلا يَضُرُّكَ ) وهذا وصف لكل مخلوق، أنه لا ينفع ولا يضر، وإنما النافع الضار، هو الله تعالى.* 
*  ( فَإِنْ فَعَلْتَ ) بأن  دعوت من دون الله، ما لا ينفعك ولا يضرك  ( فَإِنَّكَ إِذًا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ ) أي: الضارين أنفسهم بإهلاكها، وهذا الظلم هو الشرك كما قال تعالى:       إِنَّ الشِّرْكَ لَظُلْمٌ عَظِيمٌ      فإذا كان خير الخلق، لو دعا مع الله غيره، لكان من الظالمين المشركين فكيف بغيره؟!! 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (221)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يونس
من الأية(107) الى الأية(109)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يونس
مكية

**   وَإِنْ يَمْسَسْكَ اللَّهُ بِضُرٍّ فَلا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلا هُوَ وَإِنْ  يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ     (107)   . 
*
*هذا من أعظم الأدلة على أن الله وحده المستحق للعبادة، فإنه النافع  الضار، المعطي المانع، الذي إذا مس بضر، كفقر ومرض، ونحوها  ( فَلا كَاشِفَ لَهُ إِلا هُوَ ) لأن الخلق، لو اجتمعوا على أن ينفعوا بشيء، لم ينفعوا إلا بما كتبه الله،  ولو اجتمعوا على أن يضروا أحدا، لم يقدروا على شيء من ضرره، إذا لم يرده  الله، ولهذا قال:  ( وَإِنْ يُرِدْكَ بِخَيْرٍ فَلا رَادَّ لِفَضْلِهِ ) أي: لا يقدر أحد من الخلق، أن يرد فضله وإحسانه، كما قال تعالى:       مَا يَفْتَحِ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِنْ رَحْمَةٍ فَلا مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلا مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ      
*
*  ( يُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ ) أي: يختص برحمته من شاء من خلقه، والله ذو الفضل العظيم،  ( وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ ) لجميع الزلات، الذي يوفق عبده لأسباب مغفرته، ثم إذا فعلها العبد، غفر الله ذنوبه، كبارها، وصغارها.* 
*  ( الرَّحِيمُ ) الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء، ووصل جوده إلى جميع الموجودات، بحيث لا تستغنى عن  إحسانه، طرفة عين، فإذا عرف العبد بالدليل القاطع، أن الله، هو المنفرد  بالنعم، وكشف النقم، وإعطاء الحسنات، وكشف السيئات والكربات، وأن أحدًا من  الخلق، ليس بيده من هذا شيء إلا ما أجراه الله على يده، جزم بأن الله هو  الحق، وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل.* 
*ولهذا -لما بين الدليل الواضح قال بعده:- * 
*    قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ  فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَإِنَّمَا  يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ     (108)    وَاتَّبِعْ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَاصْبِرْ حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ     (109)   . 
*
*أي:  ( قُلْ) يا أيها الرسول، لما تبين البرهان  ( يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ قَدْ جَاءَكُمُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ)    < 1-376 >    أي: الخبر الصادق المؤيد بالبراهين، الذي لا شك فيه بوجه من الوجوه، وهو  واصل إليكم من ربكم الذي من أعظم تربيته لكم، أن أنزل إليكم هذا القرآن  الذي فيه تبيان لكل شيء، وفيه من أنواع الأحكام والمطالب الإلهية والأخلاق  المرضية، ما فيه أعظم تربية لكم، وإحسان منه إليكم، فقد تبين الرشد من  الغي، ولم يبق لأحد شبهة. 
*
*  ( فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى) بهدى الله بأن علم الحق وتفهمه، وآثره على غيره فلِنَفْسِهِ والله تعالى غني عن عباده، وإنما ثمرة أعمالهم راجعة إليهم.* 
*  ( وَمَنْ ضَلَّ) عن الهدى بأن أعرض عن العلم بالحق، أو عن العمل به،  ( فَإِنَّمَا يَضِلُّ عَلَيْهَا) ولا يضر الله شيئًا، فلا يضر إلا نفسه.* 
*  ( وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِوَكِيلٍ) فأحفظ أعمالكم وأحاسبكم عليها، وإنما أنا لكم نذير مبين، والله عليكم وكيل. فانظروا لأنفسكم، ما دمتم في مدة الإمهال.* 
*  ( وَاتَّبِعْ) أيها الرسول  ( مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ) علمًا، وعملا وحالا ودعوة إليه،  ( وَاصْبِرْ) على ذلك، فإن هذا أعلى أنواع الصبر، وإن عاقبته حميدة، فلا تكسل، ولا تضجر، بل دم على ذلك، واثبت،  ( حَتَّى يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ) بينك وبين من كذبك  ( وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ) فإن حكمه، مشتمل على العدل التام، والقسط الذي يحمد عليه.* 
*وقد امتثل صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر ربه، وثبت على الصراط المستقيم، حتى  أظهر الله دينه على سائر الأديان، ونصره على أعدائه بالسيف والسنان، بعد ما  نصره [الله] عليهم، بالحجة والبرهان، فلله الحمد، والثناء الحسن، كما  ينبغي لجلاله، وعظمته، وكماله وسعة إحسانه.* 

*تم تفسير سورة يونس 
 والحمد لله رب العالمين.* * 

**تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 
**  بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ     الر كِتَابٌ أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ خَبِيرٍ     (1)    أَلا تَعْبُدُوا إِلا اللَّهَ إِنَّنِي لَكُمْ مِنْهُ نَذِيرٌ وَبَشِيرٌ     (2)    وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ يُمَتِّعْكُمْ  مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى وَيُؤْتِ كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ  فَضْلَهُ وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ  كَبِيرٍ     (3)    إِلَى اللَّهِ مَرْجِعُكُمْ وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ      (4)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى: هذا  ( كِتَابٌ) عظيم، ونزل كريم،  ( أُحْكِمَتْ آيَاتُهُ) أي: أتقنت وأحسنت، صادقة أخبارها، عادلة أوامرها ونواهيها، فصيحة ألفاظه بهية معانيه. 
*
*  ( ثُمَّ فُصِّلَتْ) أي: ميزت وبينت بيانا في أعلى أنواع البيان،  ( مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ) يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وينزلها منازلها، لا يأمر ولا ينهى إلا بما تقتضيه حكمته،  ( خَبِيرٍ) مطلع على الظواهر والبواطن.* 
*    فإذا كان إحكامه وتفصيله من عند الله الحكيم الخبير، فلا تسأل بعد هذا، عن  عظمته وجلالته واشتماله على كمال الحكمة، وسعة الرحمة . وإنما أنزل الله  كتابه لـ  ( أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا إِلا اللَّهَ (2) ) أي: لأجل إخلاص الدين كله لله، وأن لا يشرك به أحد من خلقه. 
*
*  ( إِنَّنِي لَكُمْ) أيها الناس  ( مِنْهُ) أي: من الله ربكم  ( نَذِيرٌ) لمن تجرأ على المعاصي بعقاب الدنيا والآخرة،  ( وَبَشِيرٌ) للمطيعين لله بثواب الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*  (وَأَنِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ (3) )   عن ما صدر منكم من الذنوب  ( ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ) فيما تستقبلون من أعماركم، بالرجوع إليه، بالإنابة والرجوع عما يكرهه الله إلى ما يحبه ويرضاه.* 
*ثم ذكر ما يترتب على الاستغفار والتوبة فقال:  ( يُمَتِّعْكُمْ مَتَاعًا حَسَنًا) أي: يعطيكم من رزقه، ما تتمتعون به وتنتفعون.* 
*  ( إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى) أي: إلى وقت وفاتكم  ( وَيُؤْتِ) منكم  ( كُلَّ ذِي فَضْلٍ فَضْلَهُ) أي: يعطي أهل الإحسان والبر من فضله وبره، ما هو جزاء لإحسانهم، من حصول ما يحبون، ودفع ما يكرهون.* 
*  ( وَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا) عن ما دعوتكم إليه، بل أعرضتم عنه، وربما كذبتم به  ( فَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ كَبِيرٍ) وهو يوم القيامة الذي يجمع الله فيه الأولين والآخرين، فيجازيهم بأعمالهم، إن خيرا فخير، وإن شرا فشر.* 
*وفي قوله:  ( وَهُوَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ) كالدليل على إحياء الله الموتى، فإنه قدير على كل شيء  ، ومن جملة الأشياء إحياء الموتى، وقد أخبر بذلك وهو أصدق القائلين، فيجب وقوع ذلك عقلا ونقلا. 
*
*   أَلا إِنَّهُمْ يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ لِيَسْتَخْفُوا مِنْهُ أَلا حِينَ  يَسْتَغْشُونَ ثِيَابَهُمْ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ  إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ     (5)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى عن جهل المشركين، وشدة ضلالهم، أنهم  ( يَثْنُونَ صُدُورَهُمْ) أي: يميلونها  ( لِيَسْتَخْفُوا) من الله، فتقع صدورهم   < 1-377 >   حاجبة لعلم الله بأحوالهم، وبصره لهيئاتهم.* 
*قال تعالى -مبينا خطأهم في هذا الظن-  ( أَلا حِينَ يَسْتَغْشُونَ ثِيَابَهُمْ) أي: يتغطون بها، يعلمهم في تلك الحال، التي هي من أخفى الأشياء.* 
*بل  ( يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ) من الأقوال والأفعال  ( وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ) منها، بل ما هو أبلغ من ذلك، وهو:  ( إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ الصُّدُورِ) أي: بما فيها من الإرادات، والوساوس، والأفكار، التي لم ينطقوا بها، سرا  ولا جهرا، فكيف تخفى عليه حالكم، إذا ثنيتم صدوركم لتستخفوا منه. 
*
*ويحتمل أن المعنى في هذا أن الله يذكر إعراض المكذبين للرسول الغافلين  عن دعوته، أنهم -من شدة إعراضهم- يثنون صدورهم، أي: يحدودبون حين يرون  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لئلا يراهم ويسمعهم دعوته، ويعظهم بما ينفعهم،  فهل فوق هذا الإعراض شيء؟"* 
*ثم توعدهم بعلمه تعالى بجميع أحوالهم، وأنهم لا يخفون عليه، وسيجازيهم بصنيعهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (222)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(6) الى الأية(12)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 

**  وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلا عَلَى اللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا  وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه  َا كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ     (6)   . 
*
*أي: جميع ما دب على وجه الأرض، من آدمي، أو حيوان بري أو بحري، فالله تعالى قد تكفل بأرزاقهم وأقواتهم، فرزقها  على الله.* 
*  (وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه  َا) أي: يعلم مستقر هذه الدواب، وهو: المكان الذي تقيم فيه وتستقر فيه، وتأوي  إليه، ومستودعها: المكان الذي تنتقل إليه في ذهابها ومجيئها، وعوارض  أحوالها.* 
*  (كُلِّ) من تفاصيل أحوالها  (فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ) أي: في اللوح المحفوظ المحتوي على جميع الحوادث الواقعة، والتي تقع في  السماوات والأرض. الجميع قد أحاط بها علم الله، وجرى بها قلمه، ونفذت فيها  مشيئته، ووسعها رزقه، فلتطمئن القلوب إلى كفاية من تكفل بأرزاقها، وأحاط  علما بذواتها، وصفاتها. 
*
*    وَهُوَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ  وَكَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا  وَلَئِنْ قُلْتَ إِنَّكُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْمَوْتِ  لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ     (7)    وَلَئِنْ أَخَّرْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِلَى أُمَّةٍ مَعْدُودَةٍ  لَيَقُولُنَّ مَا يَحْبِسُهُ أَلا يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمْ لَيْسَ مَصْرُوفًا  عَنْهُمْ وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ     (8)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى أنه  ( خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ) أولها يوم الأحد وآخرها يوم الجمعة  ( و ) حين خلق السماوات والأرض  ( كَانَ عَرْشُهُ عَلَى الْمَاءِ ) فوق السماء السابعة.* 
*فبعد أن خلق السماوات والأرض استوى عليه، يدبر الأمور، ويصرفها كيف شاء من الأحكام القدرية، والأحكام الشرعية. ولهذا قال:  ( لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلا ) أي: ليمتحنكم، إذ خلق لكم ما في السماوات والأرض بأمره ونهيه، فينظر أيكم أحسن عملا.* 
*قال الفضيل بن عياض رحمه الله: "أخلصه وأصوبه"* 
*قيل يا أبا علي: "ما أخلصه وأصوبه"؟.* 
*فقال: إن العمل إذا كان خالصا ولم يكن صوابا، لم يقبل.* 
*وإذا كان صوابا ولم يكن خالصا لم يقبل، حتى يكون خالصا صوابا.* 
*والخالص: أن يكون لوجه الله، والصواب: أن يكون متبعا فيه الشرع والسنة، وهذا كما قال تعالى:       وَمَا خَلَقْتُ الْجِنَّ وَالإِنْسَ إِلا لِيَعْبُدُونِ     .* 
*وقال تعالى:        اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ  يَتَنَزَّلُ الأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِتَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا      فالله تعالى خلق الخلق لعبادته ومعرفته بأسمائه وصفاته، وأمرهم بذلك، فمن  انقاد، وأدى ما أمر به، فهو من المفلحين، ومن أعرض عن ذلك، فأولئك هم  الخاسرون، ولا بد أن يجمعهم في دار يجازيهم فيها على ما أمرهم به ونهاهم.* 
*ولهذا ذكر الله تكذيب المشركين بالجزاء، فقال:  ( وَلَئِنْ قُلْتَ إِنَّكُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ مِنْ بَعْدِ الْمَوْتِ  لَيَقُولَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ).* 
*أي: ولئن قلت لهؤلاء وأخبرتهم بالبعث بعد الموت، لم يصدقوك، بل كذبوك أشد التكذيب  ، وقدحوا فيما جئت به، وقالوا:  ( إِنْ هَذَا إِلا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ ) ألا وهو الحق المبين.* 
*  ( وَلَئِنْ أَخَّرْنَا عَنْهُمُ الْعَذَابَ إِلَى أُمَّةٍ مَعْدُودَةٍ ) أي: إلى وقت مقدر فتباطأوه، لقالوا من جهلهم وظلمهم  ( مَا يَحْبِسُهُ ) ومضمون هذا تكذيبهم به، فإنهم يستدلون بعدم وقوعه بهم عاجلا على كذب الرسول المخبر بوقوع العذاب، فما أبعد هذا الاستدلال"* 
*  ( أَلا يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمْ ) العذاب  ( لَيْسَ مَصْرُوفًا عَنْهُمْ ) فيتمكنون من النظر في أمرهم.* 
*  ( وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ ) أي: نزل  ( مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ )   < 1-378 >   من العذاب، حيث تهاونوا به، حتى جزموا بكذب من جاء به.* 
*   وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَا الإِنْسَانَ مِنَّا رَحْمَةً ثُمَّ نَزَعْنَاهَا مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ لَيَئُوسٌ كَفُورٌ     (9)    وَلَئِنْ أَذَقْنَاهُ نَعْمَاءَ بَعْدَ ضَرَّاءَ مَسَّتْهُ لَيَقُولَنَّ ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي إِنَّهُ لَفَرِحٌ فَخُورٌ     (10)    إِلا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ     (11)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى عن طبيعة الإنسان، أنه جاهل ظالم بأن الله إذا أذاقه منه  رحمة كالصحة والرزق، والأولاد، ونحو ذلك، ثم نزعها منه، فإنه يستسلم لليأس،  وينقاد للقنوط، فلا يرجو ثواب الله، ولا يخطر بباله أن الله سيردها أو  مثلها، أو خيرا منها عليه.* 
*وأنه إذا أذاقه رحمة من بعد ضراء مسته، أنه يفرح ويبطر، ويظن أنه سيدوم له ذلك الخير، ويقول:  (ذَهَبَ السَّيِّئَاتُ عَنِّي إِنَّهُ لَفَرِحٌ فَخُورٌ) أي: فرح   بما أوتي مما يوافق هوى نفسه، فخور بنعم الله على عباد الله، وذلك يحمله  على الأشر والبطر والإعجاب بالنفس، والتكبر على الخلق، واحتقارهم  وازدرائهم، وأي عيب أشد من هذا؟!!* 
*وهذه طبيعة الإنسان من حيث هو، إلا من وفقه الله وأخرجه من هذا الخلق  الذميم إلى ضده، وهم الذين صبروا أنفسهم عند الضراء فلم ييأسوا، وعند  السراء فلم يبطروا، وعملوا الصالحات من واجبات ومستحبات.* 
*  (أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ) لذنوبهم، يزول بها عنهم كل محذور.  (وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ) وهو: الفوز بجنات النعيم، التي فيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين. 
*
*    فَلَعَلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَضَائِقٌ بِهِ صَدْرُكَ  أَنْ يَقُولُوا لَوْلا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ  إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ نَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ     (12)   .  
*
*يقول تعالى - مسليا لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، عن تكذيب  المكذبين-:  (فَلَعَلَّكَ تَارِكٌ بَعْضَ مَا يُوحَى إِلَيْكَ وَضَائِقٌ بِهِ صَدْرُكَ  أَنْ يَقُولُوا لَوْلا أُنزلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنز) أي: لا ينبغي هذا لمثلك، أن قولهم يؤثر فيك، ويصدك عما أنت عليه، فتترك بعض  ما يوحى إليك، ويضيق صدرك لتعنتهم بقولهم:  (لَوْلا أُنزلَ عَلَيْهِ كَنز أَوْ جَاءَ مَعَهُ مَلَكٌ) فإن هذا القول ناشئ من تعنت، وظلم، وعناد، وضلال، وجهل بمواقع الحجج  والأدلة، فامض على أمرك، ولا تصدك هذه الأقوال الركيكة التي لا تصدر إلا من  سفيه ولا يضق لذلك صدرك.* 
*فهل أوردوا عليك حجة لا تستطيع حلها؟ أم قدحوا ببعض ما جئت به قدحا، يؤثر فيه وينقص قدره، فيضيق صدرك لذلك؟! 
*
*أم عليك حسابهم، ومطالب بهدايتهم جبرا؟  (إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ نَذِيرٌ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَكِيلٌ) فهو الوكيل عليهم، يحفظ أعمالهم، ويجازيهم بها أتم الجزاء. 
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (223)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(13) الى الأية(19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 

**   أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ  مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ     (13)    فَإِلَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ بِعِلْمِ  اللَّهِ وَأَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ     (14)   . 
*
*  (أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ) أي: افترى محمد هذا القرآن؟* 
*فأجابهم بقوله:  (قُلْ) لهم  (فَأْتُوا بِعَشْرِ سُوَرٍ مِثْلِهِ مُفْتَرَيَاتٍ وَادْعُوا مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ) أنه قد افتراه   ، فإنه لا فرق بينكم وبينه في الفصاحة والبلاغة، وأنتم الأعداء حقا،  الحريصون بغاية ما يمكنكم على إبطال دعوته، فإن كنتم صادقين، فأتوا بعشر  سور مثله مفتريات.* 
*  (فَإِلَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكُمْ) على شيء من ذلكم  (فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنزلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ) [من عند الله]  لقيام الدليل والمقتضي، وانتفاء المعارض.* 
*  (وَأَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ) أي: واعلموا أَنَّهُ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ أي: هو وحده المستحق للألوهية والعبادة،  (فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ) أي: منقادون لألوهيته، مستسلمون لعبوديته، وفي هذه الآيات إرشاد إلى أنه لا  ينبغي للداعي إلى الله أن يصده اعتراض المعترضين، ولا قدح القادحين.* 
*خصوصا إذا كان القدح لا مستند له، ولا يقدح فيما دعا إليه، وأنه لا  يضيق صدره، بل يطمئن بذلك، ماضيا على أمره، مقبلا على شأنه، وأنه لا يجب  إجابة اقتراحات المقترحين للأدلة التي يختارونها. بل يكفي إقامة الدليل  السالم عن المعارض، على جميع المسائل والمطالب. وفيها أن هذا القرآن، معجز  بنفسه، لا يقدر أحد من البشر أن يأتي بمثله، ولا بعشر سور من مثله، بل ولا  بسورة من مثله، لأن الأعداء البلغاء الفصحاء، تحداهم الله بذلك، فلم  يعارضوه، لعلمهم أنهم لا قدرة فيهم على ذلك.* 
*وفيها: أن مما يطلب فيه العلم، ولا يكفي غلبة الظن، علم القرآن، وعلم التوحيد، لقوله تعالى:  (فَاعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا أُنزلَ بِعِلْمِ اللَّهِ وَأَنْ لا إِلَهَ إِلا هُوَ). 
*
*    مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ     (15)    أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلا النَّارُ وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا وَبَاطِلٌ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ     (16)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى:  (مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا) أي: كل إرادته مقصورة على الحياة الدنيا، وعلى زينتها   < 1-379 >    من النساء والبنين، والقناطير المقنطرة، من الذهب، والفضة، والخيل  المسومة، والأنعام والحرث. قد صرف رغبته وسعيه وعمله في هذه الأشياء، ولم  يجعل لدار القرار من إرادته شيئا، فهذا لا يكون إلا كافرا، لأنه لو كان  مؤمنا، لكان ما معه من الإيمان يمنعه أن تكون جميع إرادته للدار الدنيا، بل  نفس إيمانه وما تيسر له من الأعمال أثر من آثار إرادته الدار الآخرة.* 
*ولكن هذا الشقي، الذي كأنه خلق للدنيا وحدها  (نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا) أي: نعطيهم ما قسم لهم في أم الكتاب من ثواب الدنيا.* 
*  (وَهُمْ فِيهَا لا يُبْخَسُونَ) أي: لا ينقصون شيئا مما قدر لهم، ولكن هذا منتهى نعيمهم.* 
*  (أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ إِلا النَّارُ) خالدين فيها أبدا، لا يفتَّر عنهم العذاب، وقد حرموا جزيل الثواب.* 
*  (وَحَبِطَ مَا صَنَعُوا فِيهَا) أي: في الدنيا، أي: بطل واضمحل ما عملوه مما يكيدون به الحق وأهله، وما  عملوه من أعمال الخير التي لا أساس لها، ولا وجود لشرطها، وهو الإيمان. 
*
*    أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ وَيَتْلُوهُ شَاهِدٌ مِنْهُ  وَمِنْ قَبْلِهِ كِتَابُ مُوسَى إِمَامًا وَرَحْمَةً أُولَئِكَ يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِهِ وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ مِنَ الأَحْزَابِ فَالنَّارُ مَوْعِدُهُ فَلا  تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِنْهُ إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَلَكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ     (17)   . 
*
*يذكر تعالى، حال رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن قام مقامه من ورثته  القائمين بدينه، وحججه الموقنين بذلك، وأنهم لا يوصف بهم غيرهم ولا يكون  أحد مثلهم، فقال:  (أَفَمَنْ كَانَ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِ) بالوحي الذي أنزل  الله فيه المسائل المهمة، ودلائلها الظاهرة، فتيقن تلك البينة.* 
*  (وَيَتْلُوهُ) أي: يتلو هذه البينة والبرهان برهان آخر  (شَاهِدٌ مِنْهُ) وهو شاهد الفطرة المستقيمة، والعقل الصحيح، حين شهد حقيقة ما أوحاه الله وشرعه، وعلم بعقله حسنه، فازداد بذلك إيمانا إلى إيمانه.* 
*  (وَ) ثم شاهد ثالث وهو  (كِتَابُ مُوسَى) التوراة التي جعلها الله  (إِمَامًا) للناس  (وَرَحْمَةً) لهم، يشهد لهذا القرآن بالصدق، ويوافقه فيما جاء به من الحق.* 
*أي: أفمن كان بهذا الوصف قد تواردت عليه شواهد الإيمان، وقامت لديه أدلة اليقين، كمن هو في الظلمات والجهالات، ليس بخارج منها؟!* 
*لا يستوون عند الله، ولا عند عباد الله،  (أُولَئِكَ) أي: الذين وفقوا لقيام الأدلة عندهم،  (يُؤْمِنُونَ) بالقرآن حقيقة، فيثمر لهم إيمانهم كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*  (وَمَنْ يَكْفُرْ بِهِ) أي: القرآن  (مِنَ الأحْزَابِ) أي: سائر طوائف أهل الأرض، المتحزبة على رد الحق،  (فَالنَّارُ مَوْعِدُهُ) لا بد من وروده إليها  (فَلا تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِنْهُ) أي: في أدنى شك  (إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يُؤْمِنُونَ) إما جهلا منهم وضلالا وإما ظلما وعنادا وبغيا، وإلا فمن كان قصده حسنا  وفهمه مستقيما، فلا بد أن يؤمن به، لأنه يرى ما يدعوه إلى الإيمان من كل  وجه. 
*
*   وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا أُولَئِكَ  يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ وَيَقُولُ الأَشْهَادُ هَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ  كَذَبُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ أَلا لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ     (18)    الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَيَبْغُونَهَا عِوَجًا وَهُمْ بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ     (19)   .  
*
*يخبر تعالى أنه لا أحد  (أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا) ويدخل في هذا كل من كذب على الله، بنسبة الشريك له، أو وصفه بما لا يليق  بجلاله، أو الإخبار عنه، بما لم يقل، أو ادعاء النبوة، أو غير ذلك من الكذب  على الله، فهؤلاء أعظم الناس ظلما  (أُولَئِكَ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ) ليجازيهم بظلمهم، فعندما يحكم عليهم بالعقاب الشديد  (يَقُولُ الأشْهَادُ) أي: الذين شهدوا عليهم بافترائهم وكذبهم:  (هَؤُلاءِ الَّذِينَ كَذَبُوا عَلَى رَبِّهِمْ أَلا لَعْنَةُ اللَّهِ  عَلَى الظَّالِمِينَ) أي: لعنة لا تنقطع، لأن ظلمهم صار وصفا لهم ملازما، لا يقبل التخفيف.* 
*ثم وصف ظلمهم فقال:  (الَّذِينَ يَصُدُّونَ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ) فصدوا بأنفسهم عن سبيل الله، وهي سبيل الرسل، التي دعوا الناس إليها، وصدوا غيرهم عنها، فصاروا أئمة يدعون إلى النار.* 
*  (وَيَبْغُونَهَا) أي: سبيل الله  (عِوَجًا) أي: يجتهدون في ميلها، وتشيينها، وتهجينها، لتصير عند الناس غير مستقيمة، فيحسنون الباطل ويقبحون الحق، قبحهم الله  (وَهُمْ بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ). 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (224)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(20) الى الأية(29)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 

**   أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا مُعْجِزِينَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كَانَ لَهُمْ  مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مَا  كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ السَّمْعَ وَمَا كَانُوا يُبْصِرُونَ     (20)    أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ     (21)    لا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ هُمُ الأَخْسَرُونَ     (22)   .* 

* (أُولَئِكَ لَمْ يَكُونُوا مُعْجِزِينَ فِي الأرْضِ) أي: ليسوا فائتين الله، لأنهم تحت قبضته وفي سلطانه.* 
*  (وَمَا كَانَ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ) فيدفعون عنهم المكروه، أو يحصلون لهم ما ينفعهم، بل تقطعت بهم الأسباب.* 
*  (يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ) أي: يغلظ ويزداد، لأنهم ضلوا بأنفسهم وأضلوا غيرهم.* 
*  (مَا كَانُوا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ السَّمْعَ) أي: من بغضهم للحق ونفورهم عنه، ما كانوا يستطيعون أن يسمعوا آيات الله سماعا ينتفعون به (     فَمَا لَهُمْ عَنِ التَّذْكِرَةِ مُعْرِضِينَ    *   كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُسْتَنْفِرَةٌ    *   فَرَّتْ مِنْ قَسْوَرَةٍ     )  (وَمَا كَانُوا يُبْصِرُونَ)  أي ينظرون نظر   < 1-380 >  عبرة وتفكر فيما ينفعهم وإنما هم كالصم البكم الذين لا يعقلون* 
*  (أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ) حيث فوتوها أعظم الثواب واستحقوا أشد العذاب  (وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ) أي اضمحل دينهم الذي يدعون إليه ويحسنونه ولم تغن عنهم آلهتهم التي يعبدون من دون الله لما جاء أمر ربك* 
*  (لا جَرَمَ) أي حقا وصدقا  (أَنَّهُمْ فِي الآخِرَةِ هُمُ الأخْسَرُونَ) حصر الخسار فيهم بل جعل لهم منه أشده لشدة حسرتهم وحرمانهم وما يعانون من المشقة والعذاب نستجير بالله من حالهم* 
*ولما ذكر حال الأشقياء ذكر أوصاف السعداء وما لهم عند الله من الثواب فقال * 
*   إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى  رَبِّهِمْ أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ     (23)    مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ كَالأَعْمَى وَالأَصَمِّ وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلا أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ    .* 

*يقول تعالى:  (إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا) بقلوبهم، أي: صدقوا واعترفوا, لما أمر الله بالإيمان به، من أصول الدين وقواعده.* 
*  (وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ) المشتملة على أعمال القلوب والجوارح، وأقوال اللسان.  (وَأَخْبَتُوا إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ) أي: خضعوا له، واستكانوا لعظمته، وذلوا لسلطانه، وأنابوا إليه بمحبته، وخوفه، ورجائه، والتضرع إليه.* 
*  (أُولَئِكَ) الذين جمعوا تلك الصفات  (أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ) لأنهم لم يتركوا من الخير مطلبا، إلا أدركوه، ولا خيرا، إلا سبقوا إليه.* 
*  (مَثَلُ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ) أي: فريق الأشقياء، وفريق السعداء.  (كَالأعْمَى وَالأصَمِّ) هؤلاء الأشقياء،  (وَالْبَصِيرِ وَالسَّمِيعِ) مثل السعداء.* 
*  (هَلْ يَسْتَوِيَانِ مَثَلا) لا يستوون مثلا بل بينهما من الفرق ما لا يأتي عليه الوصف،  (أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ) الأعمال، التي تنفعكم، فتفعلونها، والأعمال التي تضركم، فتتركونها.* 
*        وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحًا إِلَى قَوْمِهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ     (25 - 49)   إلى آخر القصة  . * 
*  أي: ولقد أرسلنا رسولنا نوحا أول المرسلين إلى قومه يدعوهم إلى الله وينهاهم عن الشرك فقال لهم:  (إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ) أي: بينت لكم ما أنذرتكم به، بيانا زال به الإشكال.* 
*  (أَنْ لا تَعْبُدُوا إِلا اللَّهَ    ) أي: أخلصوا العبادة لله وحده، واتركوا كل ما يعبد من دون الله. (     إِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ    ) إن لم تقوموا بتوحيد الله وتطيعوني.* 
*   فَقَالَ الْمَلأُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ قَوْمِهِ  (27)   أي: الأشراف والرؤساء، رادين لدعوة نوح عليه السلام، كما جرت العادة لأمثالهم، أنهم أول من رد دعوة المرسلين.* 

*  (مَا نَرَاكَ إِلا بَشَرًا مِثْلَنَا    ) وهذا مانع بزعمهم عن اتباعه، مع أنه في نفس الأمر هو الصواب، الذي لا ينبغي  غيره، لأن البشر يتمكن البشر، أن يتلقوا عنه، ويراجعوه في كل أمر، بخلاف  الملائكة.* 
*  (وَمَا نَرَاكَ اتَّبَعَكَ إِلا الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَرَاذِلُنَا    ) أي: ما نرى اتبعك منا إلا الأراذل والسفلة، بزعمهم.* 
*وهم في الحقيقة الأشراف، وأهل العقول، الذين انقادوا للحق ولم يكونوا  كالأراذل، الذين يقال لهم الملأ الذين اتبعوا كل شيطان مريد، واتخذوا آلهة  من الحجر والشجر، يتقربون إليها ويسجدون لها، فهل ترى أرذل من هؤلاء وأخس؟. * 
*وقولهم:  (     بَادِيَ الرَّأْيِ    ) أي: إنما اتبعوك من غير تفكر وروية، بل بمجرد ما دعوتهم اتبعوك، يعنون  بذلك، أنهم ليسوا على بصيرة من أمرهم، ولم يعلموا أن الحق المبين تدعو إليه  بداهة العقول، وبمجرد ما يصل إلى أولي الألباب، يعرفونه ويتحققونه، لا  كالأمور الخفية، التي تحتاج إلى تأمل، وفكر طويل.* 
*  (وَمَا نَرَى لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ ) أي: لستم أفضل منا فننقاد لكم،  (     بَلْ نَظُنُّكُمْ كَاذِبِينَ    ) وكذبوا في قولهم هذا، فإنهم رأوا من الآيات التي جعلها الله مؤيدة لنوح، ما يوجب لهم الجزم التام على صدقه.* 
*ولهذا  (     قَالَ    ) لهم نوح مجاوبا  (     يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي    ) أي: على يقين وجزم، يعني، وهو الرسول الكامل القدوة، الذي ينقاد له أولو  الألباب، ويضمحل في جنب عقله، عقول الفحول من الرجال, وهو الصادق حقا، فإذا  قال: إني على بينة من ربي، فحسبك بهذا القول، شهادة له وتصديقا.* 
*      وَآتَانِي رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِهِ     أي: أوحى إلي وأرسلني، ومنَّ علي بالهداية،       فَعُمِّيَتْ عَلَيْكُمْ     أي: خفيت عليكم، وبها تثاقلتم.* 
*      أَنُلْزِمُكُمُو  هَا     أي: أنكرهكم على ما تحققناه، وشككتم أنتم فيه؟       وَأَنْتُمْ لَهَا كَارِهُونَ     حتى حرصتم على رد ما جئت به، ليس ذلك ضارنا، وليس بقادح من يقيننا فيه، ولا قولكم   < 1-381 >   وافتراؤكم علينا، صادا لنا عما كنا عليه.* 

*وإنما غايته أن يكون صادا لكم أنتم، وموجبا لعدم انقيادكم للحق الذي  تزعمون أنه باطل، فإذا وصلت الحال إلى هذه الغاية، فلا نقدر على إكراهكم،  على ما أمر الله، ولا إلزامكم، ما نفرتم عنه، ولهذا قال:       أَنُلْزِمُكُمُو  هَا وَأَنْتُمْ لَهَا كَارِهُونَ      . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (225)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(29) الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 

**       وَيَا قَوْمِ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ       أي: على دعوتي إياكم       مَالا     فستستثقلون المغرم.* 
*  (إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلا عَلَى اللَّهِ    ) وكأنهم طلبوا منه طرد المؤمنين الضعفاء، فقال لهم:  (     وَمَا أَنَا بِطَارِدِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا    ) أي: ما ينبغي لي، ولا يليق بي ذلك، بل أتلقاهم بالرحب والإكرام، والإعزاز والإعظام  (     إِنَّهُمْ مُلاقُو رَبِّهِمْ    ) فمثيبهم على إيمانهم وتقواهم بجنات النعيم.* 
*  (وَلَكِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ قَوْمًا تَجْهَلُونَ    ) حيث تأمرونني، بطرد أولياء الله, وإبعادهم عني. وحيث رددتم الحق، لأنهم  أتباعه، وحيث استدللتم على بطلان الحق بقولكم إني بشر مثلكم وإنه ليس لنا  عليكم من فضل.* 
*  (وَيَا قَوْمِ مَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ طَرَدْتُهُمْ    ) أي: من يمنعني من عذابه، فإن طردهم موجب للعذاب والنكال، الذي لا يمنعه من دون الله مانع.* 
*  (أَفَلا تَذَكَّرُونَ    ) ما هو الأنفع لكم والأصلح، وتدبرون الأمور.* 
*  (وَلا أَقُولُ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي خَزَائِنُ اللَّهِ وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ وَلا أَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ    ) أي: غايتي أني رسول الله إليكم، أبشركم، وأنذركم، وأما ما عدا ذلك، فليس  بيدي من الأمر شيء، فليست خزائن الله عندي، أدبرها أنا، وأعطي من أشاء،  وأحرم من أشاء، ( وَلا أَعْلَمُ الْغَيْبَ ) فأخبركم بسرائركم وبواطنكم  ( وَلا أَقُولُ إِنِّي مَلَكٌ ) والمعنى: أني لا أدعي رتبة فوق رتبتي، ولا منزلة سوى المنزلة، التي أنزلني  الله بها، ولا أحكم على الناس، بظني.* 
*  (وَلا أَقُولُ لِلَّذِينَ تَزْدَرِي أَعْيُنُكُمْ    ) أي: ضعفاء المؤمنين، الذين يحتقرهم الملأ الذين كفروا  (     لَنْ يُؤْتِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ خَيْرًا اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ    ) فإن كانوا صادقين في إيمانهم، فلهم الخير الكثير، وإن كانوا غير ذلك، فحسابهم على الله.* 
*  (إِنِّي إِذًا    ) أي: إن قلت لكم شيئا مما تقدم  (     لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ    ) وهذا تأييس منه، عليه الصلاة والسلام لقومه، أن ينبذ فقراء المؤمنين, أو يمقتهم، وتقنيع لقومه، بالطرق المقنعة للمنصف.* 
*فلما رأوه، لا ينكف عما كان عليه من دعوتهم، ولم يدركوا منه مطلوبهم  (     قَالُوا يَا نُوحُ قَدْ جَادَلْتَنَا فَأَكْثَرْتَ جِدَالَنَا فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَا    ) من العذاب  (     إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ    ) فما أجهلهم وأضلهم، حيث قالوا هذه المقالة، لنبيهم الناصح.* 
*فهلا قالوا إن كانوا صادقين: يا نوح قد نصحتنا، وأشفقت علينا, ودعوتنا  إلى أمر، لم يتبين لنا، فنريد منك أن تبينه لنا لننقاد لك، وإلا فأنت مشكور  في نصحك. لكان هذا الجواب المنصف، الذي قد دعي إلى أمر خفي عليه، ولكنهم  في قولهم، كاذبون، وعلى نبيهم متجرئون. ولم يردوا ما قاله بأدنى شبهة، فضلا  عن أن يردوه بحجة.* 
*ولهذا عدلوا - من جهلهم وظلمهم - إلى الاستعجال بالعذاب، وتعجيز الله، ولهذا أجابهم نوح عليه السلام بقوله:  (     إِنَّمَا يَأْتِيكُمْ بِهِ اللَّهُ إِنْ شَاءَ    ) أي: إن اقتضت مشيئته وحكمته، أن ينزله بكم، فعل ذلك.  (     وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ    ) لله، وأنا ليس بيدي من الأمر شيء.* 
*  (وَلا يَنْفَعُكُمْ نُصْحِي إِنْ أَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَنْصَحَ لَكُمْ إِنْ كَانَ اللَّهُ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُغْوِيَكُمْ    ) أي: إن إرادة الله غالبة، فإنه إذا أراد أن يغويكم، لردكم الحق، فلو حرصت  غاية مجهودي، ونصحت لكم أتم النصح - وهو قد فعل عليه السلام - فليس ذلك  بنافع لكم شيئا،  (     هُوَ رَبُّكُمْ    ) يفعل بكم ما يشاء، ويحكم فيكم بما يريد  (     وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ    ) فيجازيكم بأعمالكم.* 
*  (أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ    ) هذا الضمير محتمل أن يعود إلى نوح، كما كان السياق في قصته مع قومه، وأن  المعنى: أن قومه يقولون: افترى على الله كذبا، وكذب بالوحي الذي يزعم أنه  من الله، وأن الله أمره أن يقول:  (     قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَعَلَيَّ إِجْرَامِي وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُجْرِمُونَ    ) أي: كل عليه وزره  (     وَلا تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى    ) .* 
*ويحتمل أن يكون عائدا إلى النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتكون هذه  الآية معترضة، في أثناء قصة نوح وقومه، لأنها من الأمور التي لا يعلمها إلا  الأنبياء، فلما شرع الله في قصها على رسوله، وكانت من جملة الآيات الدالة  على صدقه ورسالته، ذكر تكذيب قومه له مع البيان التام فقال:  (     أَمْ يَقُولُونَ افْتَرَاهُ    ) أي: هذا القرآن اختلقه محمد من تلقاء نفسه، أي: فهذا من أعجب الأقوال  وأبطلها، فإنهم يعلمون أنه لم يقرأ ولم يكتب، ولم يرحل عنهم لدراسة على أهل  الكتاب، فجاء بهذا الكتاب الذي تحداهم أن يأتوا بسورة من مثله.* 
*فإذا زعموا - مع هذا - أنه افتراه، علم أنهم معاندون، ولم يبق فائدة في حجاجهم، بل اللائق في هذه الحال، الإعراض عنهم، ولهذا قال:       قُلْ إِنِ افْتَرَيْتُهُ فَعَلَيَّ إِجْرَامِي     أي: ذنبي   < 1-382 >   وكذبي،       وَأَنَا بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُجْرِمُونَ     أي: فلم تستلجون في تكذيبي.* 
*وقوله:       وَأُوحِيَ إِلَى نُوحٍ أَنَّهُ لَنْ يُؤْمِنَ مِنْ قَوْمِكَ إِلا مَنْ قَدْ آمَنَ     أي: قد قسوا،       فَلا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ     أي: فلا تحزن، ولا تبال بهم, وبأفعالهم، فإن الله قد مقتهم، وأحق عليهم عذابه الذي لا يرد.* 
*      وَاصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا     أي: بحفظنا، ومرأى منا, وعلى مرضاتنا،       وَلا تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا     أي: لا تراجعني في إهلاكهم،       إِنَّهُمْ مُغْرَقُونَ     أي: قد حق عليهم القول، ونفذ فيهم القدر. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (226)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(38) الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 


**فامتثل أمر ربه، وجعل يصنع الفلك        وَكُلَّمَا مَرَّ عَلَيْهِ مَلأٌ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ       ورأوا ما يصنع       سَخِرُوا مِنْهُ قَالَ إِنْ تَسْخَرُوا مِنَّا      الآن       فَإِنَّا نَسْخَرُ مِنْكُمْ كَمَا تَسْخَرُونَ    *   فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ وَيَحِلُّ عَلَيْهِ عَذَابٌ مُقِيمٌ     نحن أم أنتم. وقد علموا ذلك، حين حل بهم العقاب.* 

*  (حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا    ) أي قدرنا بوقت نزول العذاب بهم  (     وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ    ) أي: أنزل الله السماء بالماء بالمنهمر، وفجر الأرض كلها عيونا حتى التنانير  التي هي محل النار في العادة، وأبعد ما يكون عن الماء، تفجرت فالتقى الماء  على أمر، قد قدر.* 
*  (قُلْنَا    ) لنوح:  (     احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ    ) أي: من كل صنف من أصناف المخلوقات، ذكر وأنثى، لتبقى مادة سائر الأجناس  وأما بقية الأصناف الزائدة عن الزوجين، فلأن السفينة لا تطيق حملها  (     وَأَهْلَكَ إِلا مَنْ سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ    ) ممن كان كافرا، كابنه الذي غرق.* 
*  (وَمَنْ آمَنَ    )  ( و ) الحال أنه    (        مَا آمَنَ مَعَهُ إِلا قَلِيلٌ       )   .* 
*  (وَقَالَ    ) نوح لمن أمره الله أن يحملهم:  (     ارْكَبُوا فِيهَا بِسْمِ اللَّهِ مَجْرَاهَا وَمُرْسَاهَا    ) أي: تجري على اسم الله، وترسو على اسم الله، وتجري بتسخيره وأمره.* 
*  (إِنَّ رَبِّي لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ    ) حيث غفر لنا ورحمنا، ونجانا من القوم الظالمين.* 
*ثم وصف جريانها كأنا نشاهدها فقال:  (     وَهِيَ تَجْرِي بِهِمْ    ) أي: بنوح، ومن ركب معه  (     فِي مَوْجٍ كَالْجِبَالِ    ) والله حافظها وحافظ أهلها  (     وَنَادَى نُوحٌ ابْنَهُ    ) لما ركب، ليركب معه  (     وَكَانَ    ) ابنه  (     فِي مَعْزِلٍ    ) عنهم، حين ركبوا، أي: مبتعدا وأراد منه، أن يقرب ليركب، فقال له:  (     يَا بُنَيَّ ارْكَبْ مَعَنَا وَلا تَكُنْ مَعَ الْكَافِرِينَ    ) فيصيبك ما يصيبهم.* 
*فـ  (     قَالَ    ) ابنه، مكذبا لأبيه أنه لا ينجو إلا من ركب معه السفينة.* 
*  (سَآوِي إِلَى جَبَلٍ يَعْصِمُنِي مِنَ الْمَاءِ    ) أي: سأرتقي جبلا أمتنع به من الماء، فـ  (     قَالَ    ) نوح:  (     لا عَاصِمَ الْيَوْمَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ إِلا مَنْ رَحِمَ    ) فلا يعصم أحدا، جبل ولا غيره، ولو تسبب بغاية ما يمكنه من الأسباب، لما نجا إن لم ينجه الله.  (     وَحَالَ بَيْنَهُمَا الْمَوْجُ فَكَانَ    ) الابن  (     مِنَ الْمُغْرَقِينَ    ) .* 
*فلما أغرقهم الله ونجى نوحا ومن معه  (     وَقِيلَ يَا أَرْضُ ابْلَعِي مَاءَكِ    ) الذي خرج منك، والذي نزل إليك، أي: ابلعي الماء الذي على وجهك  (     وَيَا سَمَاءُ أَقْلِعِي    ) فامتثلتا لأمر الله، فابتلعت الأرض ماءها, وأقلعت السماء، فنضب الماء من الأرض،  (     وَقُضِيَ الأَمْرُ    ) بهلاك المكذبين ونجاة المؤمنين.* 
*      وَاسْتَوَتْ     السفينة       عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ     أي: أرست على ذلك الجبل المعروف في أرض الموصل.* 

*      وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ     أي: أتبعوا بعد هلاكهم لعنة وبعدا, وسحقا لا يزال معهم.* 
*      وَنَادَى نُوحٌ رَبَّهُ فَقَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ ابْنِي مِنْ أَهْلِي وَإِنَّ وَعْدَكَ الْحَقُّ     أي: وقد قلت لي: فـ       احْمِلْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ وَأَهْلَكَ     ولن تخلف ما وعدتني به.* 
*لعله عليه الصلاة والسلام، حملته الشفقة، وأن الله وعده بنجاة أهله، ظن  أن الوعد لعمومهم، من آمن، ومن لم يؤمن، فلذلك دعا ربه بذلك الدعاء، ومع  هذا، ففوض الأمر لحكمة الله البالغة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (227)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(46) الى الأية(53)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 


**فـ       قَالَ      الله له:       إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ مِنْ أَهْلِكَ      الذين وعدتك بإنجائهم       إِنَّهُ عَمَلٌ غَيْرُ صَالِحٍ      أي: هذا الدعاء الذي دعوت  به، لنجاة كافر, لا يؤمن بالله ولا رسوله.* 
*      فَلا تَسْأَلْنِ مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ      أي: ما لا تعلم عاقبته، ومآله، وهل يكون خيرا، أو غير خير.* 
*      إِنِّي أَعِظُكَ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ      أي: أني أعظك وعظا تكون به من الكاملين، وتنجو به من صفات الجاهلين.* 
*فحينئذ ندم نوح، عليه السلام، ندامة شديدة، على ما صدر منه, و        قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِكَ أَنْ أَسْأَلَكَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِهِ  عِلْمٌ وَإِلا تَغْفِرْ لِي وَتَرْحَمْنِي أَكُنْ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ      .* 
*   < 1-383 >  * 
*فبالمغفرة والرحمة ينجو العبد من أن يكون من الخاسرين، ودل هذا على أن  نوحا، عليه السلام، لم يكن عنده علم، بأن سؤاله لربه، في نجاة ابنه محرم،  داخل في قوله  (     وَلا تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا إِنَّهُمْ مُغْرَقُونَ     ) بل تعارض عنده الأمران، وظن دخوله في قوله:  (وَأَهْلَكَ).* 

*وبعد ذلك تبين له أنه داخل في المنهي عن الدعاء لهم، والمراجعة فيهم.* 
*  (قِيلَ يَا نُوحُ اهْبِطْ بِسَلامٍ مِنَّا وَبَرَكَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى أُمَمٍ مِمَّنْ مَعَكَ     ) من الآدميين وغيرهم من الأزواج التي حملها معه، فبارك الله في الجميع، حتى ملأوا أقطار الأرض ونواحيها.* 

*  (وَأُمَمٌ سَنُمَتِّعُهُمْ     ) في الدنيا  (     ثُمَّ يَمَسُّهُمْ مِنَّا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ     ) أي: هذا الإنجاء، ليس بمانع لنا من أن من كفر بعد ذلك، أحللنا به العقاب، وإن متعوا قليلا فسيؤخذون بعد ذلك.* 

*قال الله لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد ما قص عليه هذه القصة المبسوطة، التي لا يعلمها إلا من منَّ عليه برسالته.* 
*  (تِلْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهَا إِلَيْكَ مَا كُنْتَ تَعْلَمُهَا أَنْتَ وَلا قَوْمُكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ هَذَا     ) فيقولوا: إنه كان يعلمها.* 

*فاحمد الله، واشكره، واصبر على ما أنت عليه، من الدين القويم، والصراط المستقيم، والدعوة إلى الله  (     إِنَّ الْعَاقِبَةَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ     ) الذين يتقون الشرك وسائر المعاصي، فستكون لك العاقبة على قومك، كما كانت لنوح على قومه.* 

*   (وَإِلَى عَادٍ أَخَاهُمْ هُودًا     (50 - 60 )  ) . * 

*إلى آخر القصة  أي:  ( وَ ) أرسلنا  ( إِلَى عَادٍ ) وهم القبيلة المعروفة في الأحقاف, من أرض اليمن،  ( أَخَاهُمْ ) في النسب  ( هُودًا ) ليتمكنوا من الأخذ عنه والعلم بصدقه.* 

*فـ  (     قَالَ     ) لهم  (     يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلا مُفْتَرُونَ     ) أي: أمرهم بعبادة الله وحده، ونهاهم عما هم عليه، من عبادة غير الله،  وأخبرهم أنهم قد افتروا على الله الكذب في عبادتهم لغيره, وتجويزهم لذلك،  ووضح لهم وجوب عبادة الله، وفساد عبادة ما سواه.* 

*ثم ذكر عدم المانع لهم من الانقياد فقال  (     يَا قَوْمِ لا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا    ) أي: غرامة من أموالكم، على ما دعوتكم إليه، فتقولوا: هذا يريد أن يأخذ أموالنا، وإنما أدعوكم وأعلمكم مجانا.* 

*  (إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلا عَلَى الَّذِي فَطَرَنِي أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ    ) ما أدعوكم إليه، وأنه موجب لقبوله، منتف المانع عن رده.* 

*  (وَيَا قَوْمِ اسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ    ) عما مضى منكم  (     ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ    ) فيما تستقبلونه، بالتوبة النصوح، والإنابة إلى الله تعالى.* 
*فإنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك  (     يُرْسِلِ السَّمَاءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِدْرَارًا    ) بكثرة الأمطار التي تخصب بها الأرض، ويكثر خيرها.* 
*  (وَيَزِدْكُمْ قُوَّةً إِلَى قُوَّتِكُمْ    ) فإنهم كانوا من أقوى الناس، ولهذا قالوا:  (     مَنْ أَشَدُّ مِنَّا قُوَّةً    ) ؟ ، فوعدهم أنهم إن آمنوا، زادهم قوة إلى قوتهم.* 
*  (وَلا تَتَوَلَّوْا    ) عنه، أي: عن ربكم  (     مُجْرِمِينَ    ) أي: مستكبرين عن عبادته، متجرئين على محارمه.* 
*فـ  (     قَالُوا    ) رادين لقوله:  (     يَا هُودُ مَا جِئْتَنَا بِبَيِّنَةٍ    ) إن كان قصدهم بالبينة البينة التي يقترحونها، فهذه غير لازمة للحق، بل  اللازم أن يأتي النبي بآية تدل على صحة ما جاء به، وإن كان قصدهم أنه لم  يأتهم ببينة، تشهد لما قاله بالصحة، فقد كذبوا في ذلك، فإنه ما جاء نبي  لقومه، إلا وبعث الله على يديه، من الآيات ما يؤمن على مثله البشر.* 
*ولو لم يكن له آية، إلا دعوته إياهم لإخلاص الدين لله، وحده لا شريك  له، والأمر بكل عمل صالح، وخلق جميل، والنهي عن كل خلق ذميم من الشرك  بالله، والفواحش، والظلم، وأنواع المنكرات، مع ما هو مشتمل عليه هود، عليه  السلام، من الصفات، التي لا تكون إلا لخيار الخلق وأصدقهم، لكفى بها آيات  وأدلة، على صدقه.* 
*بل أهل العقول، وأولو الألباب، يرون أن هذه الآية، أكبر من مجرد  الخوارق، التي يراها بعض الناس، هي المعجزات فقط. ومن آياته، وبيناته  الدالة على صدقه، أنه شخص واحد، ليس له أنصار ولا أعوان، وهو يصرخ في قومه،  ويناديهم، ويعجزهم، ويقول لهم:  (     إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ    ) * 
*  (إِنِّي أُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ وَاشْهَدُوا أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ   *   مِنْ دُونِهِ فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ لا تُنْظِرُونِ    ) وهم الأعداء الذين لهم السطوة والغلبة، ويريدون إطفاء ما معه من النور، بأي  طريق كان، وهو غير مكترث منهم، ولا مبال بهم، وهم عاجزون لا يقدرون أن  ينالوه بشيء من السوء، إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون.* 

*وقولهم:       وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَارِكِي آلِهَتِنَا عَنْ قَوْلِكَ        < 1-384 >   أي: لا نترك عبادة آلهتنا لمجرد قولك، الذي ما أقمت عليه بينة بزعمهم،       وَمَا نَحْنُ لَكَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ      وهذا تأييس منهم لنبيهم، هود عليه السلام, في إيمانهم، وأنهم لا يزالون في كفرهم يعمهون. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (228)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(54) الى الأية(62)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 


**      إِنْ نَقُولُ      فيك      إِلا اعْتَرَاكَ بَعْضُ آلِهَتِنَا بِسُوءٍ      أي: أصابتك بخبال وجنون، فصرت تهذي بما لا يعقل. فسبحان من طبع على قلوب  الظالمين، كيف جعلوا أصدق الخلق الذي جاء بأحق الحق، بهذه المرتبة، التي  يستحي العاقل من حكايتها عنهم لولا أن الله حكاها عنهم. 
*
*ولهذا بين هود، عليه الصلاة والسلام، أنه واثق غاية الوثوق، أنه لا يصيبه منهم، ولا من آلهتهم أذى، فقال:   (     إِنِّي أُشْهِدُ اللَّهَ وَاشْهَدُوا أَنِّي بَرِيءٌ مِمَّا تُشْرِكُونَ  *    مِنْ دُونِهِ فَكِيدُونِي جَمِيعًا     ) أي اطلبوا لي الضرر كلكم بكل طريق تتمكنون بها مني (     ثُمَّ لا تُنْظِرُونِ     ) أي لا تمهلوني* 
* (إِنِّي تَوَكَّلْتُ عَلَى اللَّهِ     ) أي اعتمدت في أمري كله على الله (     رَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ     ) أي هو خالق الجميع ومدبرنا وإياكم وهو الذي ربانا* 
* (مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا     ) فلا تتحرك ولا تسكن إلا بإذنه فلو اجتمعتم جميعا على الإيقاع بي والله لم يسلطكم علي لم تقدروا على ذلك فإن سلطكم فلحكمة أرادها* 
*فـ (     إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ     ) أي على عدل وقسط وحكمة وحمد في قضائه وقدره في شرعه وأمره وفي جزائه وثوابه  وعقابه لا تخرج أفعاله عن الصراط المستقيم التي يحمد ويثنى عليه بها* 
* (فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا     ) عما دعوتكم إليه (     فَقَدْ أَبْلَغْتُكُمْ مَا أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ إِلَيْكُمْ     ) فلم يبق عليَّ تبعة من شأنكم* 
* (وَيَسْتَخْلِفُ رَبِّي قَوْمًا غَيْرَكُمْ     ) يقومون بعبادته ولا يشركون به شيئا (     وَلا تَضُرُّونَهُ شَيْئًا     ) فإن ضرركم إنما يعود عليكم فالله لا تضره معصية العاصين ولا تنفعه طاعة المطيعين   (     مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَاءَ فَعَلَيْهَا     ) (     إِنَّ رَبِّي عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ حَفِيظٌ     ) * 
* (وَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا     ) أي عذابنا بإرسال الريح العقيم التي (     مَا تَذَرُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ أَتَتْ عَلَيْهِ إِلا جَعَلَتْهُ كَالرَّمِيمِ     ) * 
* (نَجَّيْنَا هُودًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَنَجَّيْنَاهُم  ْ مِنْ عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ     ) أي عظيم شديد أحله الله بعاد فأصبحوا لا يرى إلا مساكنهم* 
* (وَتِلْكَ عَادٌ     ) الذين أوقع الله بهم ما أوقع بظلم منهم لأنهم (     جَحَدُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ     ) ولهذا قالوا لهود (     مَا جِئْتَنَا بِبَيِّنَةٍ     ) فتبين بهذا أنهم متيقنون لدعوته وإنما عاندوا وجحدوا (     وَعَصَوْا رُسُلَهُ     ) لأن من عصى رسولا فقد عصى جميع المرسلين لأن دعوتهم واحدة* 
* (وَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ كُلِّ جَبَّارٍ     ) أي متسلط على عباد الله بالجبروت (     عَنِيدٍ     ) أي معاند لآيات الله فعصوا كل ناصح ومشفق عليهم واتبعوا كل غاش لهم يريد إهلاكهم لا جرم أهلكهم الله* 
* (وَأُتْبِعُوا فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً     ) فكل وقت وجيل إلا ولأنبائهم القبيحة وأخبارهم الشنيعة ذكر يذكرون به وذم يلحقهم (     وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ     ) لهم أيضا لعنة (     أَلا إِنَّ عَادًا كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ     ) أي جحدوا من خلقهم ورزقهم ورباهم (     أَلا بُعْدًا لِعَادٍ قَوْمِ هُودٍ     ) أي أبعدهم الله عن كل خير وقربهم من كل شر* 
*  (وَإِلَى ثَمُودَ أَخَاهُمْ صَالِحًا     (61 - 68)  ) إلى آخر قصتهم  . * 
* ، أي:  ( و ) أرسلنا  ( إِلَى ثَمُودَ ) وهم: عاد الثانية، المعروفون، الذين يسكنون الحجر، ووادي القرى،  ( أَخَاهُمْ ) في النسب  ( صَالِحًا ) عبد الله ورسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله وحده، فـ  (     قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ    ) أي: وحدوه، وأخلصوا له الدين  (     مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ    ) لا من أهل السماء، ولا من أهل الأرض.* 
*  (هُوَ أَنْشَأَكُمْ مِنَ الأَرْضِ    ) أي: خلقكم فيها  (     وَاسْتَعْمَرَكُ  مْ فِيهَا    ) أي: استخلفكم فيها، وأنعم عليكم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة، ومكنكم في الأرض،  تبنون، وتغرسون، وتزرعون، وتحرثون ما شئتم، وتنتفعون بمنافعها، وتستغلون  مصالحها، فكما أنه لا شريك له في جميع ذلك، فلا تشركوا به في عبادته.* 
*  (فَاسْتَغْفِرُو  ُ    ) مما صدر منكم، من الكفر، والشرك، والمعاصي, وأقلعوا عنها،  (     ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ    ) أي: ارجعوا إليه بالتوبة النصوح، والإنابة،       إِنَّ رَبِّي قَرِيبٌ مُجِيبٌ      أي: قريب ممن دعاه دعاء مسألة، أو دعاء عبادة، يجيبه بإعطائه سؤله، وقبول  عبادته، وإثابته عليها، أجل الثواب، واعلم أن قربه تعالى نوعان: عام، وخاص،  فالقرب العام: قربه بعلمه، من جميع الخلق، وهو المذكور في قوله تعالى:      وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ الْوَرِيدِ        < 1-385 >   والقرب الخاص: قربه من عابديه، وسائليه، ومحبيه، وهو المذكور في قوله تعالى      وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ     .* 
*وفي هذه الآية، وفي قوله تعالى:      وَإِذَا سَأَلَكَ عِبَادِي عَنِّي فَإِنِّي قَرِيبٌ أُجِيبُ دَعْوَةَ الدَّاعِ     وهذا النوع، قرب يقتضي إلطافه تعالى، وإجابته لدعواتهم، وتحقيقه لمراداتهم، ولهذا يقرن، باسمه "القريب" اسمه "المجيب"* 
*فلما أمرهم نبيهم صالح عليه السلام، ورغبهم في الإخلاص لله وحده, ردوا عليه دعوته، وقابلوه أشنع المقابلة.* 
*      قَالُوا يَا صَالِحُ قَدْ كُنْتَ فِينَا مَرْجُوًّا قَبْلَ هَذَا     أي: قد كنا نرجوك ونؤمل فيك العقل والنفع، وهذا شهادة منهم، لنبيهم صالح،  أنه ما زال معروفا بمكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم، وأنه من خيار قومه.* 
*ولكنه، لما جاءهم بهذا الأمر، الذي لا يوافق أهواءهم الفاسدة, قالوا  هذه المقالة، التي مضمونها، أنك [قد] كنت كاملا والآن أخلفت ظننا فيك، وصرت  بحالة لا يرجى منك خير.* 
*وذنبه، ما قالوه عنه، وهو قولهم:      أَتَنْهَانَا أَنْ نَعْبُدَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا     وبزعمهم أن هذا من أعظم القدح في صالح، كيف قدح في عقولهم، وعقول آبائهم  الضالين، وكيف ينهاهم عن عبادة، من لا ينفع ولا يضر، ولا يغني شيئا من  الأحجار، والأشجار ونحوها. 
*
*وأمرهم بإخلاص الدين لله ربهم، الذي لم تزل نعمه عليهم تترى, وإحسانه  عليهم دائما ينزل، الذي ما بهم من نعمة، إلا منه، ولا يدفع عنهم السيئات  إلا هو.* 
*      وَإِنَّنَا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ      أي: ما زلنا شاكين فيما دعوتنا إليه، شكا مؤثرا في قلوبنا الريب، وبزعمهم  أنهم لو علموا صحة ما دعاهم إليه، لاتبعوه، وهم كذبة في ذلك، ولهذا بين  كذبهم في قوله: 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (229)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(63) الى الأية(71)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 


**      قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي      أي: برهان ويقين مني      وَآتَانِي مِنْهُ رَحْمَةً      أي: منَّ علي برسالته ووحيه، أي: أفأتابعكم على ما أنتم عليه، وما تدعونني إليه؟.* 
* (فَمَنْ يَنْصُرُنِي مِنَ اللَّهِ إِنْ عَصَيْتُهُ فَمَا تَزِيدُونَنِي غَيْرَ تَخْسِيرٍ     ) أي: غير خسار وتباب، وضرر.* 
* (وَيَا قَوْمِ هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ اللَّهِ لَكُمْ آيَةً     ) لها شرب من البئر يوما، ثم يشربون كلهم من ضرعها، ولهم شرب يوم معلوم.* 
* (فَذَرُوهَا تَأْكُلْ فِي أَرْضِ اللَّهِ     ) أي: ليس عليكم من مؤنتها وعلفها شيء، (     وَلا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ     ) أي: بعقر  (     فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابٌ قَرِيبٌ  *        فَعَقَرُوهَا فَقَالَ     ) لهم صالح (     تَمَتَّعُوا فِي دَارِكُمْ ثَلاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ ذَلِكَ وَعْدٌ غَيْرُ مَكْذُوبٍ     ) بل لا بد من وقوعه* 
* (فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا     ) بوقوع العذاب (     نَجَّيْنَا صَالِحًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا وَمِنْ خِزْيِ يَوْمِئِذٍ     ) أي نجيناهم من العذاب والخزي والفضيحة* 
* (إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْقَوِيُّ الْعَزِيزُ     ) ومن قوته وعزته أن أهلك الأمم الطاغية ونجى الرسل وأتباعهم* 
* (وَأَخَذَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ     ) العظيمة فقطعت قلوبهم (     فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ     ) أي خامدين لا حراك لهم* 
* (كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا     ) أي كأنهم لما جاءهم العذاب ما تمتعوا في ديارهم ولا أنسوا بها    ولا تنعموا بها يوما من الدهر قد فارقهم النعيم وتناولهم العذاب السرمدي الذي ينقطع الذي كأنه لم يزل* 
* (أَلا إِنَّ ثَمُودَ كَفَرُوا رَبَّهُمْ     ) أي جحدوه بعد أن جاءتهم الآية المبصرة (     أَلا بُعْدًا لِثَمُودَ     ) فما أشقاهم وأذلهم نستجير بالله من عذاب الدنيا وخزيها* 
*  (وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ بِالْبُشْرَى     (69 - 83)  )    إلى آخر القصة  . * 
*  أي:  ( وَلَقَدْ جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا ) من الملائكة الكرام، رسولنا  ( إِبْرَاهِيمَ ) الخليل  ( بِالْبُشْرَى ) أي: بالبشارة بالولد، حين أرسلهم الله لإهلاك قوم لوط، وأمرهم أن يمروا على إبراهيم، فيبشروه بإسحاق، فلما دخلوا عليه      قَالُوا سَلامًا قَالَ سَلامٌ     أي: سلموا عليه، ورد عليهم السلام.* 
*ففي هذا مشروعية السلام، وأنه لم يزل من ملة إبراهيم عليه السلام، وأن  السلام قبل الكلام، وأنه ينبغي أن يكون الرد، أبلغ من الابتداء, لأن سلامهم  بالجملة الفعلية، الدالة على التجدد، ورده بالجملة الاسمية، الدالة على  الثبوت والاستمرار، وبينهما فرق كبير كما هو معلوم في علم العربية.* 
* (فَمَا لَبِثَ    ) إبراهيم لما دخلوا عليه (     أَنْ جَاءَ بِعِجْلٍ حَنِيذٍ    ) أي: بادر لبيته، فاستحضر لأضيافه عجلا مشويا على الرضف سمينا، فقربه إليهم فقال: ألا تأكلون؟.* 
*      فَلَمَّا رَأَى أَيْدِيَهُمْ لا تَصِلُ إِلَيْهِ     أي: إلى تلك الضيافة      نَكِرَهُمْ وَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً     وظن أنهم أتوه بشر ومكروه، وذلك قبل أن يعرف أمرهم.* 
*   < 1-386 >  * 
*فـ      قَالُوا لا تَخَفْ إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمِ لُوطٍ      أي: إنا رسل الله, أرسلنا الله إلى إهلاك قوم لوط.* 
*وامرأة إبراهيم      قَائِمَةٌ     تخدم أضيافه      فَضَحِكَتْ     حين سمعت بحالهم، وما أرسلوا به، تعجبا.* 
*      فَبَشَّرْنَاهَا بِإِسْحَاقَ وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ     فتعجبت من ذلك. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (230)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(72) الى الأية(81)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 

**و        قَالَتْ يَا وَيْلَتَى أَأَلِدُ وَأَنَا عَجُوزٌ وَهَذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخًا       فهذان مانعان من وجود الولد       إِنَّ هَذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ      
*
*  (قَالُوا أَتَعْجَبِينَ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ    ) فإن أمره لا عجب فيه، لنفوذ مشيئته التامة في كل شيء، فلا يستغرب على قدرته شيء، وخصوصا فيما يدبره ويمضيه، لأهل هذا البيت المبارك.* 

*  (رَحْمَةُ اللَّهِ وَبَرَكَاتُهُ عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ    ) أي: لا تزال رحمته وإحسانه وبركاته، وهي: الزيادة من خيره وإحسانه، وحلول الخير الإلهي على العبد  (     عَلَيْكُمْ أَهْلَ الْبَيْتِ إِنَّهُ حَمِيدٌ مَجِيدٌ    ) أي: حميد الصفات، لأن صفاته صفات كمال، حميد الأفعال لأن أفعاله إحسان، وجود، وبر، وحكمة، وعدل، وقسط.* 
*مجيد، والمجد: هو عظمة الصفات وسعتها، فله صفات الكمال، وله من كل صفة كمال أكملها وأتمها وأعمها.* 
*  (فَلَمَّا ذَهَبَ عَنْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ الرَّوْعُ    ) الذي أصابه من خيفة أضيافه  (     وَجَاءَتْهُ الْبُشْرَى    ) بالولد، التفت حينئذ، إلى مجادلة الرسل في إهلاك قوم لوط، وقال لهم:  (     إِنَّ فِيهَا لُوطًا قَالُوا نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِيهَا لَنُنَجِّيَنَّه  ُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلا امْرَأَتَهُ    ) * 
*  (إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَحَلِيمٌ    ) أي: ذو خلق حسن وسعة صدر، وعدم غضب، عند جهل الجاهلين.* 
*  (أَوَّاهٌ    ) أي: متضرع إلى الله في جميع الأوقات،  (     مُنِيبٌ    ) أي: رجَّاع إلى الله بمعرفته ومحبته، والإقبال عليه, والإعراض عمن سواه، فلذلك كان يجادل عمن حتَّم الله بهلاكهم.* 
*فقيل له:  (     يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا    ) الجدال  (     إِنَّهُ قَدْ جَاءَ أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ    ) بهلاكهم  (     وَإِنَّهُمْ آتِيهِمْ عَذَابٌ غَيْرُ مَرْدُودٍ    ) فلا فائدة في جدالك.* 
*  (وَلَمَّا جَاءَتْ رُسُلُنَا    ) أي: الملائكة الذين صدروا من إبراهيم لما أتوا  (     لُوطًا سِيءَ بِهِمْ    ) أي: شق عليه مجيئهم،  (     وَضَاقَ بِهِمْ ذَرْعًا وَقَالَ هَذَا يَوْمٌ عَصِيبٌ    ) أي: شديد حرج، لأنه علم أن قومه لا يتركونهم، لأنهم في صور شباب، جرد، مرد, في غاية الكمال والجمال، ولهذا وقع ما خطر بباله.* 
*فـ  (     وَجَاءَهُ قَوْمُهُ يُهْرَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ    ) أي: يسرعون ويبادرون، يريدون أضيافه بالفاحشة، التي كانوا يعملونها، ولهذا قال:  (      وَمِنْ قَبْلُ كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ السَّيِّئَاتِ    ) أي: الفاحشة التي ما سبقهم عليها أحد من العالمين.* 
*  (قَالَ يَا قَوْمِ هَؤُلاءِ بَنَاتِي هُنَّ أَطْهَرُ لَكُمْ    ) من أضيافي، [ وهذا كما عرض لسليمان صلى الله عليه وسلم، على المرأتين أن  يشق الولد المختصم فيه, لاستخراج الحق ولعلمه أن بناته ممتنع منالهن، ولا  حق لهم فيهن. والمقصود الأعظم، دفع هذه الفاحشة الكبرى ] .* 
*  (فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلا تُخْزُونِ فِي ضَيْفِي    ) أي: إما أن تراعوا تقوى الله, وإما أن تراعوني في ضيفي، ولا تخزون عندهم.* 
*  (أَلَيْسَ مِنْكُمْ رَجُلٌ رَشِيدٌ    ) فينهاكم، ويزجركم، وهذا دليل على مروجهم وانحلالهم، من الخير والمروءة.* 
*فـ  (     قَالُوا    ) له:  (     لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا لَنَا فِي بَنَاتِكَ مِنْ حَقٍّ وَإِنَّكَ لَتَعْلَمُ مَا نُرِيدُ    ) أي: لا نريد إلا الرجال، ولا لنا رغبة في النساء.* 
*فاشتد قلق لوط عليه الصلاة والسلام، و  (     قَالَ لَوْ أَنَّ لِي بِكُمْ قُوَّةً أَوْ آوِي إِلَى رُكْنٍ شَدِيدٍ    ) كقبيلة مانعة، لمنعتكم.* 
*وهذا بحسب الأسباب المحسوسة، وإلا فإنه يأوي إلى أقوى الأركان وهو  الله، الذي لا يقوم لقوته أحد، ولهذا لما بلغ الأمر منتهاه واشتد الكرب.* 
*  (قَالُوا    ) له:  (     إِنَّا رُسُلُ رَبِّكَ    ) أي: أخبروه بحالهم ليطمئن قلبه،       لَنْ يَصِلُوا إِلَيْكَ     بسوء.* 
*ثم قال جبريل بجناحه، فطمس أعينهم، فانطلقوا يتوعدون لوطا بمجيء الصبح، وأمر الملائكة لوطا، أن يسري بأهله       بِقِطْعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ     أي: بجانب منه قبل الفجر بكثير، ليتمكنوا من البعد عن قريتهم.* 
*      وَلا يَلْتَفِتْ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ     أي: بادروا بالخروج، وليكن همكم النجاة ولا تلتفتوا إلى ما وراءكم.* 
*      إِلا امْرَأَتَكَ إِنَّهُ مُصِيبُهَا     من العذاب       مَا أَصَابَهُمْ     لأنها تشارك قومها في الإثم، فتدلهم على أضياف لوط، إذا نزل به أضياف.* 
*      إِنَّ مَوْعِدَهُمُ الصُّبْحُ     فكأن لوطا، استعجل ذلك، فقيل له:       أَلَيْسَ الصُّبْحُ بِقَرِيبٍ     .  
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (231)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(82) الى الأية(88)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 


**      فَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا      بنزول العذاب، وإحلاله فيهم      جَعَلْنَا      ديارهم      عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا      أي: قلبناها عليهم      وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ      أي: من حجارة النار الشديدة الحرارة (     مَنْضُودٍ     ) أي. متتابعة، تتبع من شذ عن القرية.* 
* (مُسَوَّمَةً عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ     ) أي: معلمة، عليها علامة العذاب والغضب، (     وَمَا هِيَ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ     ) الذين يشابهون لفعل   < 1-387 >   قوم لوط (     بِبَعِيدٍ     ) فليحذر العباد، أن يفعلوا كفعلهم، لئلا يصيبهم ما أصابهم.* 
*   (وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا     (84 - 95)      إلى آخر القصة  . * 
*  أي:  ( و ) أرسلنا  ( إِلَى مَدْيَنَ ) القبيلة المعروفة، الذين يسكنون مدين في أدنى فلسطين،  ( أَخَاهُمْ ) في النسب  ( شُعَيْبًا ) لأنهم يعرفونه، وليتمكنوا من الأخذ عنه.* 
*فـ (     قَالَ    ) لهم (     يَا قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ    ) أي: أخلصوا له العبادة، فإنهم كانوا يشركون به، وكانوا - مع شركهم - يبخسون المكيال والميزان، ولهذا نهاهم عن ذلك فقال: (     وَلا تَنْقُصُوا الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ    ) بل أوفوا الكيل والميزان بالقسط.* 
* (إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ    ) أي: بنعمة كثيرة، وصحة، وكثرة أموال وبنين, فاشكروا الله على ما أعطاكم، ولا تكفروا بنعمة الله، فيزيلها عنكم.* 
* (وَإِنِّي أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ مُحِيطٍ     ) أي: عذابا يحيط بكم, ولا يبقي منكم باقية.* 
* (وَيَا قَوْمِ أَوْفُوا الْمِكْيَالَ وَالْمِيزَانَ بِالْقِسْطِ    ) أي: بالعدل الذي ترضون أن تعطوه، (     وَلا تَبْخَسُوا النَّاسَ أَشْيَاءَهُمْ    ) أي: لا تنقصوا من أشياء الناس، فتسرقوها بأخذها، بنقص المكيال والميزان.* 
* (وَلا تَعْثَوْا فِي الأَرْضِ مُفْسِدِينَ    ) فإن الاستمرار على المعاصي، يفسد الأديان، والعقائد، والدين، والدنيا، ويهلك الحرث والنسل.* 
* (بَقِيَّتُ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ    ) أي: يكفيكم ما أبقى الله لكم من الخير، وما هو لكم، فلا تطمعوا في أمر لكم عنه غنية، وهو ضار لكم جدا.* 
* (إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ    ) فاعملوا بمقتضى الإيمان، (     وَمَا أَنَا عَلَيْكُمْ بِحَفِيظٍ    ) أي: لست بحافظ لأعمالكم، ووكيل عليها، وإنما الذي يحفظها الله تعالى، وأما أنا، فأبلغكم ما أرسلت به.* 
* (قَالُوا يَا شُعَيْبُ أَصَلاتُكَ تَأْمُرُكَ أَنْ نَتْرُكَ مَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا    ) أي: قالوا ذلك على وجه التهكم بنبيهم، والاستبعاد لإجابتهم له.* 
*ومعنى كلامهم: أنه لا موجب لنهيك لنا، إلا أنك تصلي لله, وتتعبد له،  أفإن كنت كذلك، أفيوجب لنا أن نترك ما يعبد آباؤنا، لقول ليس عليه دليل إلا  أنه موافق لك، فكيف نتبعك، ونترك آباءنا الأقدمين أولي العقول والألباب؟!* 
*وكذلك لا يوجب قولك لنا: (     أَنْ نَفْعَلَ فِي أَمْوَالِنَا    ) ما قلت لنا، من وفاء الكيل، والميزان، وأداء الحقوق الواجبة فيها، بل لا نزال نفعل فيها ما شئنا، لأنها أموالنا، فليس لك فيها تصرف.* 
*ولهذا قالوا في تهكمهم: (     إِنَّكَ لأَنْتَ الْحَلِيمُ الرَّشِيدُ    ) أي: أئنك أنت الذي، الحلم والوقار، لك خلق، والرشد لك سجية، فلا يصدر عنك  إلا رشد، ولا تأمر إلا برشد، ولا تنهى إلا عن غي، أي: ليس الأمر كذلك.* 
*وقصدهم أنه موصوف بعكس هذين الوصفين: بالسفه والغواية، أي: أن المعنى: كيف تكون أنت الحليم الرشيد، وآباؤنا هم السفهاء الغاوون؟!!* 
*وهذا القول الذي أخرجوه بصيغة التهكم، وأن الأمر بعكسه, ليس كما ظنوه،  بل الأمر كما قالوه. إن صلاته تأمره أن ينهاهم، عما كان يعبد آباؤهم  الضالون، وأن يفعلوا في أموالهم ما يشاءون، فإن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء  والمنكر، وأي فحشاء ومنكر، أكبر من عبادة غير الله، ومن منع حقوق عباد  الله، أو سرقتها بالمكاييل والموازين، وهو عليه الصلاة والسلام الحليم  الرشيد.* 
* (قَالَ    ) لهم شعيب: (     يَا قَوْمِ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُ عَلَى بَيِّنَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّي    ) أي: يقين وطمأنينة، في صحة ما جئت به، (     وَرَزَقَنِي مِنْهُ رِزْقًا حَسَنًا    ) أي: أعطاني الله من أصناف المال ما أعطاني.* 
*  ( وَ ) أنا لا (     أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُخَالِفَكُمْ إِلَى مَا أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ )فلست أريد أن أنهاكم عن البخس، في المكيال، والميزان، وأفعله أنا، وحتى  تتطرق إليَّ التهمة في ذلك بل ما أنهاكم عن أمر إلا وأنا أول مبتدر لتركه.* 
* (إِنْ أُرِيدُ إِلا الإِصْلاحَ مَا اسْتَطَعْتُ    ) أي: ليس لي من المقاصد إلا أن تصلح أحوالكم، وتستقيم منافعكم، وليس لي من المقاصد الخاصة لي وحدي، شيء بحسب استطاعتي.* 
*ولما كان هذا فيه نوع تزكية للنفس، دفع هذا بقوله:      وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلا بِاللَّهِ     أي: وما يحصل لي من التوفيق لفعل الخير، والانفكاك عن الشر إلا بالله تعالى، لا بحولي ولا بقوتي.* 
*      عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ     أي: اعتمدت في أموري، ووثقت في كفايته،      وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ      في أداء ما أمرني به من أنواع العبادات، وفي [هذا] التقرب إليه بسائر أفعال الخيرات.* 

*وبهذين الأمرين تستقيم أحوال العبد، وهما الاستعانة بربه، والإنابة إليه، كما قال تعالى:      فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ     وقال:      إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ      . 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (232)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(89) الى الأية(97)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 

**      وَيَا قَوْمِ لا يَجْرِمَنَّكُمْ شِقَاقِي      أي: لا تحملنكم مخالفتي ومشاقتي       أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمْ      من العقوبات       مِثْلُ مَا أَصَابَ قَوْمَ نُوحٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ هُودٍ أَوْ قَوْمَ صَالِحٍ وَمَا قَوْمُ لُوطٍ مِنْكُمْ بِبَعِيدٍ      لا في الدار ولا في الزمان. 
*
*  (وَاسْتَغْفِرُو   رَبَّكُمْ     ) عما اقترفتم من الذنوب  (     ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ     ) فيما يستقبل من أعماركم، بالتوبة النصوح، والإنابة إليه بطاعته، وترك مخالفته.* 
*  (إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ     ) لمن تاب وأناب، يرحمه فيغفر له، ويتقبل توبته ويحبه، ومعنى الودود، من أسمائه تعالى، أنه يحب عباده المؤمنين ويحبونه، فهو "فعول" بمعنى"فاعل" وبمعنى "مفعول"* 
*  (قَالُوا يَا شُعَيْبُ مَا نَفْقَهُ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا تَقُولُ     ) أي: تضجروا من نصائحه ومواعظه لهم، فقالوا:  (     مَا نَفْقَهُ كَثِيرًا مِمَّا تَقُولُ     ) وذلك لبغضهم لما يقول, ونفرتهم عنه.* 
*  (وَإِنَّا لَنَرَاكَ فِينَا ضَعِيفًا     ) أي: في نفسك، لست من الكبار والرؤساء بل من المستضعفين.* 
*  (وَلَوْلا رَهْطُكَ     ) أي: جماعتك وقبيلتك  (     لَرَجَمْنَاكَ وَمَا أَنْتَ عَلَيْنَا بِعَزِيزٍ     ) أي: ليس لك قدر في صدورنا، ولا احترام في أنفسنا، وإنما احترمنا قبيلتك، بتركنا إياك.* 
*فـ  (     قَالَ     ) لهم مترققا لهم:  (     يَا قَوْمِ أَرَهْطِي أَعَزُّ عَلَيْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ     ) أي: كيف تراعوني لأجل رهطي، ولا تراعوني لله، فصار رهطي أعز عليكم من الله.* 
*  (وَاتَّخَذْتُمُ  هُ وَرَاءَكُمْ ظِهْرِيًّا     ) أي: نبذتم أمر الله، وراء ظهوركم، ولم تبالوا به، ولا خفتم منه.* 
*  (إِنَّ رَبِّي بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ مُحِيطٌ     ) لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء، فسيجازيكم على ما عملتم أتم الجزاء.* 
*  (و) لما أعيوه وعجز عنهم قال:    (          يَا قَوْمِ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ      ) أي: على حالتكم ودينكم.* 
*  (إِنِّي عَامِلٌ سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ يَأْتِيهِ عَذَابٌ يُخْزِيهِ     ) ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم أنا أم أنتم، وقد علموا ذلك حين وقع عليهم العذاب.* 
*  (وَارْتَقِبُوا     ) ما يحل بي  (     إِنِّي مَعَكُمْ رَقِيبٌ     ) ما يحل بكم.* 
*  (وَلَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا     ) بإهلاك قوم شعيب  (      نَجَّيْنَا شُعَيْبًا وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مَعَهُ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنَّا  وَأَخَذَتِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا الصَّيْحَةُ فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دِيَارِهِمْ  جَاثِمِينَ     ) لا تسمع لهم صوتا، ولا ترى منهم حركة.* 
*  (كَأَنْ لَمْ يَغْنَوْا فِيهَا     ) أي: كأنهم ما أقاموا في ديارهم، ولا تنعموا فيها حين أتاهم العذاب.* 
*  (أَلا بُعْدًا لِمَدْيَنَ     ) إذ أهلكها الله وأخزاها  (     كَمَا بَعِدَتْ ثَمُودُ     ) أي: قد اشتركت هاتان القبيلتان في السحق والبعد والهلاك.* 
*وشعيب عليه السلام كان يسمى خطيب الأنبياء، لحسن مراجعته لقومه، وفي قصته من الفوائد والعبر، شيء كثير.* 
*منها: أن الكفار، كما يعاقبون، ويخاطبون، بأصل الإسلام, فكذلك بشرائعه  وفروعه، لأن شعيبا دعا قومه إلى التوحيد، وإلى إيفاء المكيال والميزان،  وجعل الوعيد، مرتبا على مجموع ذلك.* 
*ومنها: أن نقص المكاييل والموازين، من كبائر الذنوب, وتخشى العقوبة  العاجلة، على من تعاطى ذلك، وأن ذلك من سرقة أموال الناس، وإذا كان سرقتهم  في المكاييل والموازين، موجبة للوعيد، فسرقتهم - على وجه القهر والغلبة -  من باب أولى وأحرى.* 
*ومنها: أن الجزاء من جنس العمل، فمن بخس أموال الناس، يريد زيادة ماله،  عوقب بنقيض ذلك, وكان سببا لزوال الخير الذي عنده من الرزق لقوله:      إِنِّي أَرَاكُمْ بِخَيْرٍ      أي: فلا تسببوا إلى زواله بفعلكم.* 
*ومنها: أن على العبد أن يقنع بما آتاه الله، ويقنع بالحلال عن الحرام وبالمكاسب المباحة عن المكاسب المحرمة، وأن ذلك خير له لقوله:      بَقِيَّةُ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ      ففي ذلك، من البركة، وزيادة الرزق ما ليس في التكالب على الأسباب المحرمة من المحق، وضد البركة.* 
*ومنها: أن ذلك، من لوازم الإيمان وآثاره، فإنه رتب العمل به, على وجود  الإيمان، فدل على أنه إذا لم يوجد العمل، فالإيمان ناقص أو معدوم.* 
*ومنها: أن الصلاة، لم تزل مشروعة للأنبياء المتقدمين، وأنها من أفضل  الأعمال، حتى إنه متقرر عند الكفار فضلها، وتقديمها على سائر الأعمال,  وأنها تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر، وهي ميزان للإيمان وشرائعه، فبإقامتها تكمل  أحوال العبد، وبعدم إقامتها، تختل أحواله الدينية.* 
*ومنها: أن المال الذي يرزقه الله الإنسان - وإن كان الله قد خوله إياه -  فليس له أن يصنع فيه ما يشاء، فإنه أمانة عنده، عليه أن يقيم حق الله فيه  بأداء ما فيه من الحقوق، والامتناع من المكاسب التي حرمها الله ورسوله، لا  كما يزعمه الكفار، ومن أشبههم، أن أموالهم لهم أن يصنعوا فيها ما يشاءون  ويختارون، سواء وافق حكم الله، أو خالفه.* 
*ومنها: أن من تكملة دعوة الداعي وتمامها أن يكون أول مبادر لما يأمر  غيره به، وأول منته عما ينهى غيره عنه، كما قال شعيب عليه السلام:      وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُخَالِفَكُمْ إِلَى مَا أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ      ولقوله تعالى:       يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لا تَفْعَلُونَ  *   كَبُرَ مَقْتًا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ أَنْ تَقُولُوا مَا لا تَفْعَلُونَ     * 
*   < 1-389 >  * 
*ومنها أن وظيفة الرسل وسنتهم وملتهم إرادة الإصلاح بحسب القدرة  والإمكان فيأتون بتحصيل المصالح وتكميلها أو بتحصيل ما يقدر عليه منها  وبدفع المفاسد وتقليلها ويراعون المصالح العامة على المصالح الخاصة* 
*وحقيقة المصلحة هي التي تصلح بها أحوال العباد وتستقيم بها أمورهم الدينية والدنيوية* 
* ومنها أن من قام بما يقدر عليه من الإصلاح لم يكن ملوما ولا مذموما في  عدم فعله ما لا يقدر عليه فعلى العبد أن يقيم من الإصلاح في نفسه وفي غيره  ما يقدر عليه* 
*ومنها أن العبد ينبغي له أن لا يتكل على نفسه طرفة عين بل لا يزال  مستعينا بربه متوكلا عليه سائلا له التوفيق وإذا حصل له شيء من التوفيق  فلينسبه لموليه ومسديه ولا يعجب بنفسه لقوله (     وَمَا تَوْفِيقِي إِلا بِاللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ     )* 

*ومنها الترهيب بأخذات الأمم وما جرى عليهم وأنه ينبغي أن تذكر القصص التي فيها إيقاع العقوبات بالمجرمين في سياق الوعظ والزجر* 
*كما أنه ينبغي ذكر ما أكرم الله به أهل التقوى عند الترغيب والحث على التقوى* 
*ومنها أن التائب من الذنب كما يسمح له عن ذنبه ويعفى عنه فإن الله تعالى يحبه ويوده ولا عبرة بقول من يقول "إن التائب إذا تاب فحسبه أن يغفر له ويعود عليه العفو وأما عود الود والحب فإنه لا يعود"فإن الله قال  (     وَاسْتَغْفِرُوا رَبَّكُمْ ثُمَّ تُوبُوا إِلَيْهِ إِنَّ رَبِّي رَحِيمٌ وَدُودٌ     )* 

*ومنها أن الله يدفع عن المؤمنين بأسباب كثيرة قد يعلمون بعضها وقد لا  يعلمون شيئا منها وربما دفع عنهم بسبب قبيلتهم أو أهل وطنهم الكفار كما دفع  الله عن شعيب رجم قومه بسبب رهطه وأن هذه الروابط التي يحصل بها الدفع عن  الإسلام والمسلمين لا بأس بالسعي فيها بل ربما تعين ذلك لأن الإصلاح مطلوب  على حسب القدرة والإمكان* 
*فعلى هذا لو ساعد المسلمون الذين تحت ولاية الكفار وعملوا على جعل  الولاية جمهورية يتمكن فيها الأفراد والشعوب من حقوقهم الدينية والدنيوية  لكان أولى من استسلامهم لدولة تقضي على حقوقهم الدينية والدنيوية وتحرص على  إبادتها وجعلهم عمَلَةً وخَدَمًا لهم* 
*نعم إن أمكن أن تكون الدولة للمسلمين وهم الحكام فهو المتعين ولكن لعدم  إمكان هذه المرتبة فالمرتبة التي فيها دفع ووقاية للدين والدنيا مقدمة  والله أعلم* 
*وقوله تعالى   (       وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ   (96 - 101)    إلى آخر القصة  . * 

*  يقول تعالى:  ( وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى) بن عمران  ( بِآيَاتِنَا) الدالة على صدق ما جاء به، كالعصا، واليد ونحوهما، من الآيات التي أجراها الله على يدي موسى عليه السلام.* 
*  ( وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ) أي: حجة ظاهرة بينة، ظهرت ظهور الشمس.* 

*  (إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ    ) أي: أشراف قومه لأنهم المتبوعون، وغيرهم تبع لهم، فلم ينقادوا لما مع موسى  من الآيات، التي أراهم إياها، كما تقدم بسطها في سورة الأعراف، ولكنهم  (     فَاتَّبَعُوا أَمْرَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَا أَمْرُ فِرْعَوْنَ بِرَشِيدٍ     ) بل هو ضال غاو، لا يأمر إلا بما هو ضرر محض، لا جرم - لما اتبعه قومه - أرداهم وأهلكهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (233)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(98) الى الأية(108)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 


**      يَقْدُمُ قَوْمَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَأَوْرَدَهُمُ النَّارَ وَبِئْسَ الْوِرْدُ الْمَوْرُودُ  *  وَأُتْبِعُوا فِي هَذِهِ      أي في الدنيا       لَعْنَةً وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ      أي يلعنهم الله وملائكته والناس أجمعون في الدنيا والآخرة* 
*      بِئْسَ الرِّفْدُ الْمَرْفُودُ      أي بئس ما اجتمع لهم وترادف عليهم من عذاب الله ولعنة الدنيا والآخرة 
*
*ولما ذكر قصص هؤلاء الأمم مع رسلهم قال الله تعالى لرسوله  (     ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْقُرَى نَقُصُّهُ عَلَيْكَ     ) لتنذر به ويكون آية على رسالتك وموعظة وذكرى للمؤمنين* 
*  (مِنْهَا قَائِمٌ     ) لم يتلف بل بقي من آثار ديارهم ما يدل عليهم  ( وَ) منها  ( حَصِيدٌ) قد تهدمت مساكنهم واضمحلت منازلهم فلم يبق لها أثر* 
*  (وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ     ) بأخذهم بأنواع العقوبات  (     وَلَكِنْ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ     ) بالشرك والكفر والعناد* 
*  (فَمَا أَغْنَتْ عَنْهُمْ آلِهَتُهُمُ الَّتِي يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ لَمَّا جَاءَ أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ     ) وهكذا كل من التجأ إلى غير الله لم ينفعه ذلك عند نزول الشدائد* 
*  (وَمَا زَادُوهُمْ غَيْرَ تَتْبِيبٍ     ) أي خسار ودمار بالضد مما خطر ببالهم* 
*  (وَكَذَلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ الْقُرَى وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ     (102)   .* 
* أي: يقصمهم بالعذاب ويبيدهم، ولا ينفعهم، ما كانوا يدعون, من دون الله من شيء.* 
*  (إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ    ) المذكور، من أخذه   < 1-390 >   للظالمين، بأنواع العقوبات،  (     لآيَةً لِمَنْ خَافَ عَذَابَ الآخِرَةِ    ) أي: لعبرة ودليلا على أن أهل الظلم والإجرام، لهم العقوبة الدنيوية، والعقوبة الأخروية، ثم انتقل من هذا، إلى وصف الآخرة فقال:  (     ذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَجْمُوعٌ لَهُ النَّاسُ    ) أي: جمعوا لأجل ذلك اليوم، للمجازاة، وليظهر لهم من عظمة الله وسلطانه وعدله العظيم، ما به يعرفونه حق المعرفة.* 
*  (وَذَلِكَ يَوْمٌ مَشْهُودٌ    ) أي: يشهده الله وملائكته، وجميع المخلوقين.* 
*  (وَمَا نُؤَخِّرُهُ    ) أي: إتيان يوم القيامة  (     إِلا لأَجَلٍ مَعْدُودٍ    ) إذا انقضى أجل الدنيا وما قدر الله فيها من الخلق، فحينئد ينقلهم إلى الدار  الأخرى، ويجري عليهم أحكامه الجزائية، كما أجرى عليهم في الدنيا, أحكامه  الشرعية.* 

*  (يَوْمَ يَأْتِ    ) ذلك اليوم، ويجتمع الخلق  (     لا تَكَلَّمُ نَفْسٌ إِلا بِإِذْنِهِ    ) حتى الأنبياء، والملائكة الكرام، لا يشفعون إلا بإذنه،  (     فَمِنْهُمْ    ) أي: الخلق  (     شَقِيٌّ وَسَعِيدٌ    )0 فالأشقياء، هم الذين كفروا بالله، وكذبوا رسله، وعصوا أمره، والسعداء، هم: المؤمنون المتقون.* 
*وأما جزاؤهم  (     فَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ شَقُوا    ) أي: حصلت لهم الشقاوة، والخزي والفضيحة،  (     فَفِي النَّارِ    ) منغمسون في عذابها، مشتد عليهم عقابها،  (     لَهُمْ فِيهَا    ) من شدة ما هم فيه  (     زَفِيرٌ وَشَهِيقٌ    ) وهو أشنع الأصوات وأقبحها.* 
*  (خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا    ) أي: في النار، التي هذا عذابها  (     مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ إِلا مَا شَاءَ رَبُّكَ    ) أي: خالدين فيها أبدا، إلا المدة التي شاء الله, أن لا يكونوا فيها، وذلك  قبل دخولها، كما قاله جمهور المفسرين، فالاستثناء على هذا، راجع إلى ما قبل  دخولها، فهم خالدون فيها جميع الأزمان، سوى الزمن الذي قبل الدخول فيها.* 

*      إِنَّ رَبَّكَ فَعَّالٌ لِمَا يُرِيدُ     فكل ما أراد فعله واقتضته حكمته فعله، تبارك وتعالى، لا يرده أحد عن مراده.* 
*      وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ سُعِدُوا     أي: حصلت لهم السعادة، والفلاح، والفوز       فَفِي الْجَنَّةِ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا مَا دَامَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالأَرْضُ إِلا مَا شَاءَ رَبُّكَ     ثم أكد ذلك بقوله:       عَطَاءً غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ      أي: ما أعطاهم الله من النعيم المقيم، واللذة العالية، فإنه دائم مستمر، غير منقطع بوقت من الأوقات، نسأل الله الكريم من فضله. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (234)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(109) الى الأية(117)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 


**   فَلا تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِمَّا يَعْبُدُ هَؤُلاءِ مَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلا  كَمَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَإِنَّا لَمُوَفُّوهُمْ  نَصِيبَهُمْ غَيْرَ مَنْقُوصٍ     (109)   .* 

*يقول الله تعالى، لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:  (فَلا تَكُ فِي مِرْيَةٍ مِمَّا يَعْبُدُ هَؤُلاءِ) المشركون، أي: لا تشك في حالهم، وأن ما هم عليه باطل, فليس لهم عليه دليل شرعي ولا عقلي، وإنما دليلهم وشبهتهم، أنهم  (مَا يَعْبُدُونَ إِلا كَمَا يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُهُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ).* 

*ومن المعلوم أن هذا، ليس بشبهة، فضلا عن أن يكون دليلا لأن أقوال ما  عدا الأنبياء، يحتج لها لا يحتج بها، خصوصا أمثال هؤلاء الضالين، الذين كثر  خطأهم وفساد أقوالهم, في أصول الدين، فإن أقوالهم، وإن اتفقوا عليها،  فإنها خطأ وضلال.* 
*  (وَإِنَّا لَمُوَفُّوهُمْ نَصِيبَهُمْ غَيْرَ مَنْقُوصٍ) أي: لا بد أن ينالهم نصيبهم من الدنيا، مما كتب لهم، وإن كثر ذلك النصيب،  أو راق في عينك, فإنه لا يدل على صلاح حالهم، فإن الله يعطي الدنيا من يحب،  ومن لا يحب، ولا يعطي الإيمان والدين الصحيح، إلا من يحب، والحاصل أنه لا  يغتر باتفاق الضالين، على قول الضالين من آبائهم الأقدمين، ولا على ما  خولهم الله، وآتاهم من الدنيا.* 

*    وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ فَاخْتُلِفَ فِيهِ وَلَوْلا كَلِمَةٌ  سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ  مِنْهُ مُرِيبٍ     (110)    وَإِنَّ كُلا لَمَّا لَيُوَفِّيَنَّه  ُمْ رَبُّكَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ إِنَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ     (111)    فَاسْتَقِمْ كَمَا أُمِرْتَ وَمَنْ تَابَ مَعَكَ وَلا تَطْغَوْا إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ     (112)    وَلا تَرْكَنُوا إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ وَمَا  لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ ثُمَّ لا تُنْصَرُونَ     (113)   .* 

*يخبر تعالى، أنه آتى موسى الكتاب، الذي هو التوراة، الموجب للاتفاق على  أوامره ونواهيه، والاجتماع، ولكن، مع هذا، فإن المنتسبين إليه، اختلفوا  فيه اختلافا، أضر بعقائدهم، وبجامعتهم الدينية.* 
*  (وَلَوْلا كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِنْ رَبِّكَ) بتأخيرهم، وعدم معاجلتهم بالعذاب  (لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ) بإحلال العقوبة بالظالم، ولكنه تعالى، اقتضت حكمته، أن أخر القضاء بينهم إلى يوم القيامة، وبقوا في شك منه مريب.* 
*وإذا كانت هذه حالهم، مع كتابهم، فمع القرآن الذي أوحاه الله إليك، غير  مستغرب، من طائفة اليهود، أن لا يؤمنوا به، وأن يكونوا في شك منه مريب.* 
*  (وَإِنَّ كُلا لَمَّا لَيُوَفِّيَنَّه  ُمْ رَبُّكَ أَعْمَالَهُمْ) أي: لا بد أن الله يقضي بينهم  يوم القيامة، بحكمه العدل، فيجازي كلا بما يستحقه.* 
*   < 1-391 >  * 
*  (إِنَّهُ بِمَا يَعْمَلُونَ) من خير وشر  (خَبِيرٌ) فلا يخفى عليه شيء من أعمالهم، دقيقها وجليلها.* 
*ثم لما أخبر بعدم استقامتهم، التي أوجبت اختلافهم وافتراقهم, أمر نبيه  محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومن معه، من المؤمنين، أن يستقيموا كما أمروا،  فيسلكوا ما شرعه الله من الشرائع، ويعتقدوا ما أخبر الله به من العقائد  الصحيحة، ولا يزيغوا عن ذلك يمنة ولا يسرة، ويدوموا على ذلك، ولا يطغوا بأن  يتجاوزوا ما حده الله لهم من الاستقامة.* 
*وقوله:  (إِنَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ) أي: لا يخفى عليه من أعمالكم شيء, وسيجازيكم عليها، ففيه ترغيب لسلوك  الاستقامة، وترهيب من ضدها، ولهذا حذرهم عن الميل إلى من تعدى الاستقامة  فقال:  (وَلا تَرْكَنُوا) أي: لا تميلوا  (إِلَى الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا) فإنكم، إذا ملتم إليهم، ووافقتموهم على ظلمهم، أو رضيتم ما هم عليه من  الظلم  (فَتَمَسَّكُمُ النَّارُ) إن فعلتم ذلك  (وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ) يمنعونكم من عذاب الله، ولا يحصلون لكم شيئا، من ثواب الله.* 
*  (ثُمَّ لا تُنْصَرُونَ) أي: لا يدفع عنكم العذاب إذا مسكم، ففي هذه الآية: التحذير من الركون إلى  كل ظالم، والمراد بالركون، الميل والانضمام إليه بظلمه وموافقته على ذلك،  والرضا بما هو عليه من الظلم.* 

*وإذا كان هذا الوعيد في الركون إلى الظلمة، فكيف حال الظلمة بأنفسهم؟!! نسأل الله العافية من الظلم.* 
*    وَأَقِمِ الصَّلاةَ طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ إِنَّ  الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ذَلِكَ ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ     (114)    وَاصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (115)   .* 

*يأمر تعالى بإقامة الصلاة كاملة  ( طَرَفَيِ النَّهَارِ ) أي: أوله وآخره، ويدخل في هذا، صلاة الفجر، وصلاتا الظهر والعصر،  ( وَزُلَفًا مِنَ اللَّيْلِ ) ويدخل في ذلك، صلاة المغرب والعشاء، ويتناول ذلك قيام الليل، فإنها مما تزلف العبد، وتقربه إلى الله تعالى.* 
*  ( إِنَّ الْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ السَّيِّئَاتِ ) أي: فهذه الصلوات الخمس،  وما ألحق بها من التطوعات من أكبر الحسنات، وهي: مع أنها حسنات تقرب إلى  الله، وتوجب الثواب، فإنها تذهب السيئات وتمحوها، والمراد بذلك: الصغائر،  كما قيدتها الأحاديث الصحيحة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، مثل قوله:  "الصلوات الخمس، والجمعة إلى الجمعة، ورمضان إلى رمضان، مكفرات لما بينهن ما اجتنبت الكبائر"، بل كما قيدتها الآية التي في سورة النساء،  وهي قوله تعالى:       إِنْ تَجْتَنِبُوا كَبَائِرَ مَا تُنْهَوْنَ عَنْهُ نُكَفِّرْ عَنْكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَنُدْخِلْكُمْ مُدْخَلا كَرِيمًا      .* 
*ذلك لعل الإشارة، لكل ما تقدم، من لزوم الاستقامة على الصراط المستقيم،  وعدم مجاوزته وتعديه، وعدم الركون إلى الذين ظلموا، والأمر بإقامة الصلاة،  وبيان أن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات، الجميع  ( ذِكْرَى لِلذَّاكِرِينَ ) يفهمون بها ما أمرهم الله به، ونهاهم عنه، ويمتثلون لتلك الأوامر الحسنة  المثمرة للخيرات، الدافعة للشرور والسيئات، ولكن تلك الأمور، تحتاج إلى  مجاهدة النفس، والصبر عليها، ولهذا قال:* 
*  ( وَاصْبِرْ ) أي: احبس نفسك على طاعة الله، وعن معصيته، وإلزامها لذلك، واستمر ولا تضجر.* 
*  ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) بل يتقبل الله عنهم أحسن الذي عملوا، ويجزيهم أجرهم، بأحسن ما كانوا  يعملون، وفي هذا ترغيب عظيم، للزوم الصبر، بتشويق النفس الضعيفة إلى ثواب  الله، كلما ونت وفترت.* 
*    فَلَوْلا كَانَ مِنَ الْقُرُونِ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ أُولُو بَقِيَّةٍ  يَنْهَوْنَ عَنِ الْفَسَادِ فِي الأَرْضِ إِلا قَلِيلا مِمَّنْ أَنْجَيْنَا  مِنْهُمْ وَاتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَا أُتْرِفُوا فِيهِ وَكَانُوا  مُجْرِمِينَ     (116)   .* 

*لما ذكر تعالى، إهلاك الأمم المكذبة للرسل، وأن أكثرهم منحرفون، حتى  أهل الكتب الإلهية، وذلك كله يقضي على الأديان بالذهاب والاضمحلال، ذكر أنه  لولا أنه جعل في القرون الماضية بقايا، من أهل الخير يدعون إلى الهدى،  وينهون عن الفساد والردى، فحصل من نفعهم ما بقيت به الأديان، ولكنهم قليلون  جدا.* 
*وغاية الأمر، أنهم نجوا، باتباعهم المرسلين، وقيامهم بما قاموا به من  دينهم، وبكون حجة الله أجراها على أيديهم، ليهلك من هلك عن بيِّنة ويحيا من  حيَّ عن بيِّنة * 
*  (وَ) لكن  (اتَّبَعَ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مَا أُتْرِفُوا فِيهِ) أي: اتبعوا ما هم فيه من النعيم والترف، ولم يبغوا به بدلا.* 
*  (وَكَانُوا مُجْرِمِينَ) أي: ظالمين، باتباعهم ما أترفوا فيه، فلذلك حق عليهم العقاب، واستأصلهم العذاب. وفي هذا، حث لهذه الأمة، أن يكون   < 1-392 >   فيهم بقايا مصلحون، لما أفسد الناس، قائمون بدين الله، يدعون من ضل إلى الهدى، ويصبرون منهم على الأذى، ويبصرونهم من العمى.* 

*وهذه الحالة أعلى حالة يرغب فيها الراغبون، وصاحبها يكون, إماما في الدين، إذا جعل عمله خالصا لرب العالمين.* 

*     وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ لِيُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى بِظُلْمٍ وَأَهْلُهَا مُصْلِحُونَ     (117)   .* 

*أي: وما كان الله ليهلك أهل القرى بظلم منه لهم، والحال أنهم مصلحون,  أي: مقيمون على الصلاح، مستمرون عليه، فما كان الله ليهلكهم، إلا إذا  ظلموا، وقامت عليهم حجة الله.* 

*ويحتمل، أن المعنى: وما كان ربك ليهلك القرى بظلمهم السابق، إذا رجعوا وأصلحوا عملهم، فإن الله يعفو عنهم، ويمحو ما تقدم من ظلمهم. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (235)
تفسير السعدى
سورة هود
من الأية(118) الى الأية(123)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة هود عليه الصلاة 
والسلام [وهي] مكية 

**   وَلَوْ شَاءَ رَبُّكَ لَجَعَلَ النَّاسَ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلا يَزَالُونَ مُخْتَلِفِينَ     (118)    إِلا مَنْ رَحِمَ رَبُّكَ وَلِذَلِكَ خَلَقَهُمْ وَتَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ  رَبِّكَ لأَمْلأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ     (119)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى أنه لو شاء لجعل الناس كلهم أمة واحدة على الدين الإسلامي،  فإن مشيئته غير قاصرة، ولا يمتنع عليه شيء، ولكنه اقتضت حكمته، أن لا  يزالوا مختلفين، مخالفين للصراط المستقيم, متبعين للسبل الموصلة إلى النار،  كل يرى الحق، فيما قاله، والضلال في قول غيره.* 
*  ( إِلا مَنْ رَحِمَ رَبُّكَ) فهداهم إلى العلم بالحق والعمل به، والاتفاق عليه، فهؤلاء سبقت لهم، سابقة السعادة، وتداركتهم العناية الربانية والتوفيق الإلهي.* 
*وأما من عداهم، فهم مخذولون موكولون إلى أنفسهم.* 
*وقوله:  ( وَلِذَلِكَ خَلَقَهُمْ) أي: اقتضت حكمته، أنه خلقهم، ليكون منهم السعداء والأشقياء، والمتفقون  والمختلفون، والفريق الذين هدى الله, والفريق الذين حقت عليهم الضلالة،  ليتبين للعباد، عدله وحكمته، وليظهر ما كمن في الطباع البشرية من الخير  والشر، ولتقوم سوق الجهاد والعبادات التي لا تتم ولا تستقيم إلا بالامتحان  والابتلاء.* 
*  ( وَ) لأنه  ( تَمَّتْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ لأمْلأنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ) فلا بد أن ييسر للنار أهلا يعملون بأعمالها الموصلة إليها. 
*
*     وَكُلا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ  فُؤَادَكَ وَجَاءَكَ فِي هَذِهِ الْحَقُّ وَمَوْعِظَةٌ وَذِكْرَى  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ     (120)    وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ إِنَّا عَامِلُونَ     (121)    وَانْتَظِرُوا إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ     (122)    وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الأَمْرُ  كُلُّهُ فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا  تَعْمَلُونَ     (123)   . 
*
*لما ذكر في هذه السورة من أخبار الأنبياء، ما ذكر، ذكر الحكمة في ذكر  ذلك، فقال:  ( وَكُلا نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الرُّسُلِ مَا نُثَبِّتُ بِهِ  فُؤَادَكَ) أي: قلبك ليطمئن ويثبت ويصبر كما صبر أولو العزم من الرسل، فإن النفوس تأنس  بالاقتداء، وتنشط على الأعمال، وتريد المنافسة لغيرها, ويتأيد الحق بذكر  شواهده، وكثرة من قام به.* 
*  ( وَجَاءَكَ فِي هَذِهِ) السورة  ( الْحَقُّ) اليقين، فلا شك فيه بوجه من الوجوه، فالعلم بذلك من العلم بالحق الذي هو أكبر فضائل النفوس.* 
*  ( وَمَوْعِظَةٌ وَذِكْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ  ) أي: يتعظون به، فيرتدعون عن الأمور المكروهة، ويتذكرون الأمور المحبوبة لله فيفعلونها.* 
*وأما من ليس من أهل الإيمان، فلا تنفعهم المواعظ، وأنواع التذكير، ولهذا قال:  ( وَقُلْ لِلَّذِينَ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ) بعد ما قامت عليهم الآيات،  ( اعْمَلُوا عَلَى مَكَانَتِكُمْ) أي: حالتكم التي أنتم عليها  ( إِنَّا عَامِلُونَ) على ما كنا عليه.* 
*  ( وَانْتَظِرُوا) ما يحل بنا  ( إِنَّا مُنْتَظِرُونَ) ما يحل بكم.* 
*وقد فصل الله بين الفريقين، وأرى عباده، نصره لعباده المؤمنين, وقمعه لأعداء الله المكذبين.* 
*  ( وَلِلَّهِ غَيْبُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ) أي: ما غاب فيهما من الخفايا، والأمور الغيبية.* 
*  ( وَإِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُ الأمْرُ كُلُّهُ) من الأعمال والعمال، فيميز الخبيث من الطيب  ( فَاعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ) أي: قم بعبادته، وهي جميع ما أمر الله به مما تقدر عليه، وتوكل على الله في ذلك.* 
*  ( وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ) من الخير والشر، بل قد أحاط علمه بذلك، وجرى به قلمه، وسيجري عليه حكمه، وجزاؤه.* 

*تم تفسير سورة هود، والحمد لله رب العالمين، وصلى الله على محمد وسلم.* *[ وكان الفراغ من نسخه في يوم السبت في 21 من شهر ربيع الآخر 1347 ] .* 
*المجلد الرابع من تيسير الكريم الرحمن في تفسير كلام الرب المنان  لجامعه الفقير إلى الله: عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي غفر الله له ولوالديه  ولجميع المسلمين آمين.* 
*    < 1-393 >    

**تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 
** بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ      الر تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ     (1)    إِنَّا أَنْزَلْنَاهُ قُرْآنًا عَرَبِيًّا لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ     (2)    نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ  هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ     (3)   . 
*
*يخبر تعالى أن آيات القرآن هي  ( آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ) أي: البين الواضحة ألفاظه ومعانيه.* 
*ومن بيانه وإيضاحه: أنه أنزله باللسان العربي، أشرف الألسنة، وأبينها، [المبين لكل ما يحتاجه الناس من الحقائق النافعة ]  وكل هذا الإيضاح والتبيين  ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ) أي: لتعقلوا حدوده وأصوله وفروعه، وأوامره ونواهيه.* 
*فإذا عقلتم ذلك بإيقانكم واتصفت قلوبكم بمعرفتها، أثمر ذلك عمل الجوارح والانقياد إليه، و  ( لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ) أي: تزداد عقولكم بتكرر المعاني الشريفة العالية، على أذهانكم،. فتنتقلون من حال إلى أحوال أعلى منها وأكمل.* 
*  ( نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ) وذلك لصدقها وسلاسة عبارتها ورونق معانيها،  ( بِمَا أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ) أي: بما اشتمل عليه هذا القرآن الذي أوحيناه إليك، وفضلناك به على سائر الأنبياء، وذاك محض منَّة من الله وإحسان.* 
*  ( وَإِنْ كُنْتَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ لَمِنَ الْغَافِلِينَ) أي: ما كنت تدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان قبل أن يوحي الله إليك، ولكن جعلناه نورا نهدي به من نشاء من عبادنا.* 
*ولما مدح ما اشتمل عليه هذا القرآن من القصص، وأنها أحسن القصص على  الإطلاق، فلا يوجد من القصص في شيء من الكتب مثل هذا القرآن، ذكر قصه يوسف،  وأبيه وإخوته، القصة العجيبة الحسنة فقال: 
*
*    إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لأَبِيهِ يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ  كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ     (4)   . * * واعلم أن الله ذكر أنه يقص على رسوله أحسن القصص في هذا الكتاب، ثم  ذكر هذه القصة وبسطها، وذكر ما جرى فيها، فعلم بذلك أنها قصة تامة كاملة  حسنة، فمن أراد أن يكملها أو يحسنها بما يذكر في الإسرائيليات التي لا يعرف  لها سند ولا ناقل وأغلبها كذب، فهو مستدرك على الله، ومكمل لشيء يزعم أنه  ناقص، وحسبك بأمر ينتهي إلى هذا الحد قبحا، فإن تضاعيف هذه السورة قد ملئت  في كثير من التفاسير، من الأكاذيب والأمور الشنيعة المناقضة لما قصه الله  تعالى بشيء كثير.* 
*فعلى العبد أن يفهم عن الله ما قصه، ويدع ما سوى ذلك مما ليس عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ينقل.* 
*فقوله تعالى:  ( إِذْ قَالَ يُوسُفُ لأبِيهِ) يعقوب بن إسحاق بن إبراهيم الخليل عليهم الصلاة والسلام:  ( يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي رَأَيْتُ أَحَدَ عَشَرَ كَوْكَبًا وَالشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ رَأَيْتُهُمْ لِي سَاجِدِينَ) فكانت هذه الرؤيا مقدمة لما وصل إليه يوسف عليه السلام من الارتفاع في الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*وهكذا إذا أراد الله أمرا من الأمور العظام قدم بين يديه مقدمة، توطئة  له، وتسهيلا لأمره، واستعدادا لما يرد على العبد من المشاق، لطفا بعبده،  وإحسانا إليه، فأوَّلها يعقوب بأن الشمس: أمه، والقمر: أبوه، والكواكب:  إخوته، وأنه ستنتقل به الأحوال إلى أن يصير إلى حال يخضعون له، ويسجدون له  إكراما وإعظاما، وأن ذلك لا يكون إلا بأسباب تتقدمه من اجتباء الله له،  واصطفائه له، وإتمام نعمته عليه بالعلم والعمل، والتمكين في الأرض.* 
*وأن هذه النعمة ستشمل آل يعقوب، الذين سجدوا له وصاروا تبعا له فيها، ولهذا قال: 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (236)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(5) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 



**   قَالَ يَا بُنَيَّ لا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُوا  لَكَ كَيْدًا إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإِنْسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  (5)   وَكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ  الأَحَادِيثِ وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ كَمَا  أَتَمَّهَا عَلَى أَبَوَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  (6)   .
*
* (  وَكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ  ) أي: يصطفيك ويختارك بما يمنُّ به عليك من الأوصاف الجليلة والمناقب الجميلة،.  (  وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأحَادِيثِ  ) أي: من تعبير الرؤيا، وبيان ما تئول إليه الأحاديث الصادقة، كالكتب السماوية ونحوها،  (  وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ  ) في الدنيا والآخرة، بأن يؤتيك في الدنيا حسنة، وفي الآخرة حسنة،  (  كَمَا أَتَمَّهَا عَلَى أَبَوَيْكَ مِنْ قَبْلُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ  ) حيث أنعم الله عليهما، بنعم عظيمة واسعة، دينية، ودنيوية.*
*  (  إِنَّ رَبَّكَ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ  ) أي: علمه محيط بالأشياء، وبما احتوت عليه ضمائر العباد من البر وغيره،  فيعطي كلا ما تقتضيه حكمته وحمده، فإنه حكيم يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وينزلها  منازلها.*
*ولما بان تعبيرها ليوسف، قال له أبوه:  (  يَا بُنَيَّ لا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى  < 1-394 >  إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُوا لَكَ كَيْدًا  ) أي: حسدا من عند أنفسهم، أن تكون أنت الرئيس الشريف عليهم.
*
*  (  إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ لِلإنْسَانِ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ  ) لا يفتر عنه ليلا ولا نهارا، ولا سرا ولا جهارا، فالبعد عن الأسباب التي  يتسلط بها على العبد أولى، فامتثل يوسف أمر أبيه، ولم يخبر إخوته بذلك، بل  كتمها عنهم.
*
*    لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ لِلسَّائِلِينَ  (7)   إِذْ قَالُوا لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ أَحَبُّ إِلَى أَبِينَا مِنَّا وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّ أَبَانَا لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  (8)   اقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ أَوِ اطْرَحُوهُ أَرْضًا يَخْلُ لَكُمْ وَجْهُ أَبِيكُمْ وَتَكُونُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ قَوْمًا صَالِحِينَ  (9)   .
*
*يقول تعالى:  (  لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ  ) أي: عبر وأدلة على كثير من المطالب الحسنة،  (  لِلسَّائِلِينَ  ) أي: لكل من سأل عنها بلسان الحال أو بلسان المقال، فإن السائلين هم الذين  ينتفعون بالآيات والعبر، وأما المعرضون فلا ينتفعون بالآيات، ولا في القصص  والبينات.*
*  (  إِذْ قَالُوا  ) فيما بينهم:  (  لَيُوسُفُ وَأَخُوهُ  ) بنيامين، أي: شقيقه، وإلا فكلهم إخوة.  (  أَحَبُّ إِلَى أَبِينَا مِنَّا وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ  ) أي: جماعة، فكيف يفضلهما علينا بالمحبة والشفقة،  (  إِنَّ أَبَانَا لَفِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  ) أي: لفي خطأ بيِّن، حيث فضلهما علينا من غير موجب نراه، ولا أمر نشاهده.*
*  (  اقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ أَوِ اطْرَحُوهُ أَرْضًا  ) أي: غيبوه عن أبيه في أرض بعيدة لا يتمكن من رؤيته فيها.*
*فإنكم إذا فعلتم أحد هذين الأمرين  (  يَخْلُ لَكُمْ وَجْهُ أَبِيكُمْ  ) أي: يتفرغ لكم، ويقبل عليكم بالشفقة والمحبة، فإنه قد اشتغل قلبه بيوسف شغلا لا يتفرغ لكم،  (  وَتَكُونُوا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ  ) أي: من بعد هذا الصنيع  (  قَوْمًا صَالِحِينَ  ) أي: تتوبون إلى الله، وتستغفرون من بعد ذنبكم.*
*فقدموا العزم على التوبة قبل صدور الذنب منهم تسهيلا لفعله، وإزالة لشناعته، وتنشيطا من بعضهم لبعض.
*
*    قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِنْهُمْ لا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ  الْجُبِّ يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ  (10)   .
*
*أي:  (  قَالَ قَائِلٌ  ) من إخوة يوسف الذين أرادوا قتله أو تبعيده:  (  لا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ  ) فإن قتله أعظم إثما وأشنع، والمقصود يحصل بتبعيده عن أبيه من غير قتل، ولكن توصلوا إلى تبعيده بأن تلقوه  (  فِي غَيَابَةِ الْجُبِّ  ) وتتوعدوه على أنه لا يخبر بشأنكم، بل على أنه عبد مملوك آبق منكم، لأجل أن  (  يَلْتَقِطْهُ بَعْضُ السَّيَّارَةِ  ) الذين يريدون مكانا بعيدا، فيحتفظون فيه.
*
*وهذا القائل أحسنهم رأيا في يوسف، وأبرهم وأتقاهم في هذه القضية، فإن  بعض الشر أهون من بعض، والضرر الخفيف يدفع به الضرر الثقيل، .فلما اتفقوا  على هذا الرأي. 
*
*    قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا مَا لَكَ لا تَأْمَنَّا عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَنَاصِحُونَ  (11)   أَرْسِلْهُ مَعَنَا غَدًا يَرْتَعْ وَيَلْعَبْ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ  (12)   قَالَ إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَنْ تَذْهَبُوا بِهِ وَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنْتُمْ عَنْهُ غَافِلُونَ  (13)   قَالُوا لَئِنْ أَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ إِنَّا إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ  (14)   .
*
*أي: قال إخوة يوسف، متوصلين إلى مقصدهم لأبيهم:  (  يَا أَبَانَا مَا لَكَ لا تَأْمَنَّا عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَنَاصِحُونَ  ) أي: لأي شيء يدخلك الخوف منا على يوسف، من غير سبب ولا موجب؟  (  وَ  ) الحال  (  إِنَّا لَهُ لَنَاصِحُونَ  ) أي: مشفقون عليه، نود له ما نود لأنفسنا، وهذا يدل على أن يعقوب عليه السلام لا يترك يوسف يذهب مع إخوته للبرية ونحوها.*
*فلما نفوا عن أنفسهم التهمة المانعة من عدم إرساله معهم، ذكروا له من  مصلحة يوسف وأنسه الذي يحبه أبوه له، ما يقتضي أن يسمح بإرساله معهم،  فقالوا: ( أَرْسِلْهُ مَعَنَا غَدًا يَرْتَعْ وَيَلْعَبْ ) أي: يتنزه في البرية ويستأنس.  (وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ)  أي: سنراعيه، ونحفظه من أذى يريده.*
*فأجابهم بقوله:  (  إِنِّي لَيَحْزُنُنِي أَنْ تَذْهَبُوا بِهِ  ) أي: مجرد ذهابكم به يحزنني ويشق علي، لأنني لا أقدر على فراقه، ولو مدة يسيرة، فهذا مانع من إرساله  (  وَ  ) مانع ثان، وهو أني  (  أَخَافُ أَنْ يَأْكُلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَأَنْتُمْ عَنْهُ غَافِلُونَ  ) أي: في حال غفلتكم عنه، لأنه صغير لا يمتنع من الذئب.
*
*  (  قَالُوا لَئِنْ أَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَنَحْنُ عُصْبَةٌ  ) أي: جماعة، حريصون على حفظه،  (  إِنَّا إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ  ) أي: لا خير فينا ولا نفع يرجى منا إن أكله الذئب وغلبنا عليه.*
*فلما مهدوا لأبيهم الأسباب الداعية لإرساله، وعدم الموانع، سمح حينئذ بإرساله معهم لأجل أنسه.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (237)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(15) الى الأية(22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   فَلَمَّا ذَهَبُوا بِهِ وَأَجْمَعُوا أَنْ يَجْعَلُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ  الْجُبِّ وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ لَتُنَبِّئَنَّه  ُمْ بِأَمْرِهِمْ هَذَا  وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ     (15)    وَجَاءُوا أَبَاهُمْ عِشَاءً يَبْكُونَ     (16)    قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ  عِنْدَ مَتَاعِنَا فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَنَا  وَلَوْ كُنَّا صَادِقِينَ     (17)    وَجَاءُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ  أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا  تَصِفُونَ     (18)   . 
*
*أي: لما ذهب إخوة يوسف بيوسف بعد ما أذن له أبوه، وعزموا على أن يجعلوه  في غيابة الجب، كما قال قائلهم السابق ذكره، وكانوا قادرين على ما أجمعوا  عليه، فنفذوا فيه قدرتهم، وألقوه في   < 1-395 >    الجب، ثم إن الله لطف به بأن أوحى إليه وهو في تلك الحال الحرجة،  ( لَتُنَبِّئَنَّه  ُمْ بِأَمْرِهِمْ هَذَا وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ ) أي: سيكون منك معاتبة لهم، وإخبار عن أمرهم هذا، وهم لا يشعرون بذلك الأمر،  ففيه بشارة له، بأنه سينجو مما وقع فيه، وأن الله سيجمعه بأهله وإخوته على  وجه العز والتمكين له في الأرض.* 
*  ( وَجَاءُوا أَبَاهُمْ عِشَاءً يَبْكُونَ ) ليكون إتيانهم متأخرا عن عادتهم، وبكاؤهم دليلا لهم، وقرينة على صدقهم.* 
*فقالوا - متعذرين  بعذر كاذب -  ( يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّا ذَهَبْنَا نَسْتَبِقُ ) إما على الأقدام، أو بالرمي والنضال،  ( وَتَرَكْنَا يُوسُفَ عِنْدَ مَتَاعِنَا ) توفيرا له وراحة.  ( فَأَكَلَهُ الذِّئْبُ ) في حال غيبتنا عنه في استباقنا  ( وَمَا أَنْتَ بِمُؤْمِنٍ لَنَا وَلَوْ كُنَّا صَادِقِينَ ) أي: تعذرنا بهذا العذر، والظاهر أنك لا تصدقنا لما في قلبك من الحزن على يوسف، والرقة الشديدة عليه.* 
*ولكن عدم تصديقك إيانا، لا يمنعنا أن نعتذر بالعذر الحقيقي، وكل هذا، تأكيد لعذرهم.  ( وَ ) مما أكدوا به قولهم، أنهم  ( جَاءُوا عَلَى قَمِيصِهِ بِدَمٍ كَذِبٍ ) زعموا أنه دم يوسف حين أكله الذئب، فلم يصدقهم أبوهم بذلك، و  ( قَالَ )  ( بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا ) أي: زينت لكم أنفسكم أمرا قبيحا في التفريق بيني وبينه، لأنه رأى من القرائن والأحوال [ ومن رؤيا يوسف التي قصَّها عليه ]  ما دلّه على ما قال.* 
*  ( فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ وَاللَّهُ الْمُسْتَعَانُ عَلَى مَا تَصِفُونَ ) أي: أما أنا فوظيفتي سأحرص على القيام بها، وهي أني أصبر على هذه المحنة  صبرا جميلا سالما من السخط والتَّشكِّي إلى الخلق، وأستعين الله على ذلك،  لا على حولي وقوتي، فوعد من نفسه هذا الأمر وشكى إلى خالقه في قوله:      إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ      لأن الشكوى إلى الخالق لا تنافي الصبر الجميل، لأن النبي إذا وعد وفى. 
*
*    وَجَاءَتْ سَيَّارَةٌ فَأَرْسَلُوا وَارِدَهُمْ فَأَدْلَى دَلْوَهُ قَالَ  يَا بُشْرَى هَذَا غُلامٌ وَأَسَرُّوهُ بِضَاعَةً وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا  يَعْمَلُونَ     (19)    وَشَرَوْهُ بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ وَكَانُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الزَّاهِدِينَ     (20)   . 
*
*أي: مكث يوسف في الجب ما مكث، حتى  ( جَاءَتْ سَيَّارَةٌ) أي: قافلة تريد مصر،  ( فَأَرْسَلُوا وَارِدَهُمْ) أي: فرطهم ومقدمهم، الذي يعس لهم المياه، ويسبرها ويستعد لهم بتهيئة الحياض ونحو ذلك،  ( فَأَدْلَى) ذلك الوارد  ( دَلْوَهُ) فتعلق فيه يوسف عليه السلام وخرج،  ( قَالَ يَا بُشْرَى هَذَا غُلامٌ) أي: استبشر وقال: هذا غلام نفيس،  ( وَأَسَرُّوهُ بِضَاعَةً) وكان إخوته قريبا منه، فاشتراه السيارة منهم،  ( بِثَمَنٍ بَخْسٍ) أي: قليل جدا، فسره بقوله:  ( دَرَاهِمَ مَعْدُودَةٍ وَكَانُوا فِيهِ مِنَ الزَّاهِدِينَ)  
*
*لأنه لم يكن لهم قصد إلا تغييبه وإبعاده عن أبيه، ولم يكن لهم قصد في  أخذ ثمنه، والمعنى في هذا: أن السيارة لما وجدوه، عزموا أن يُسِرُّوا أمره،  ويجعلوه من جملة بضائعهم التي معهم، حتى جاءهم إخوته فزعموا أنه عبد أبق  منهم، فاشتروه منهم بذلك الثمن، واستوثقوا منهم فيه لئلا يهرب، والله أعلم. * 
*     وَقَالَ الَّذِي اشْتَرَاهُ مِنْ مِصْرَ لامْرَأَتِهِ أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ  عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا  لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ  وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَعْلَمُونَ     (21)   . 
*
*أي: لما ذهب به السيارة إلى مصر وباعوه بها، فاشتراه عزيز مصر، فلما اشتراه، أعجب به، ووصى عليه امرأته وقال:  ( أَكْرِمِي مَثْوَاهُ عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا) أي: إما أن ينفعنا كنفع العبيد بأنواع الخدم، وإما أن نستمتع فيه استمتاعنا بأولادنا، ولعل ذلك أنه لم يكن لهما ولد،  ( وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأرْضِ) أي: كما يسرنا له أن يشتريه عزيز مصر، ويكرمه هذا الإكرام، جعلنا هذا مقدمة لتمكينه في الأرض من هذا الطريق.* 
*  ( وَلِنُعَلِّمَهُ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأحَادِيثِ) إذا بقي لا شغل له ولا همَّ له سوى العلم صار ذلك من أسباب تعلمه علما كثيرا، من علم الأحكام، وعلم التعبير، وغير ذلك.  ( وَاللَّهُ غَالِبٌ عَلَى أَمْرِهِ) أي: أمره تعالى نافذ، لا يبطله مبطل، ولا يغلبه مغالب،  ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ) فلذلك يجري منهم ويصدر ما يصدر، في مغالبة أحكام الله القدرية، وهم أعجز وأضعف من ذلك. 
*
*     وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ     (22)   . 
*
*أي:  ( وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ) يوسف  ( أَشُدَّهُ) أي: كمال قوته المعنوية والحسية، وصلح لأن يتحمل الأحمال الثقيلة، من النبوة والرسالة.  ( آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا) أي: جعلناه نبيا رسولا وعالما ربانيا،  ( وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ) في عبادة الخالق ببذل الجهد والنصح فيها، وإلى عباد الله ببذل النفع والإحسان إليهم، نؤتيهم من جملة الجزاء على إحسانهم   < 1-396 >   علما نافعا.* 

*ودل هذا، على أن يوسف وفَّى مقام الإحسان، فأعطاه الله الحكم بين الناس والعلم الكثير والنبوة. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (238)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(23) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَرَاوَدَتْهُ الَّتِي هُوَ فِي بَيْتِهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَغَلَّقَتِ  الأَبْوَابَ وَقَالَتْ هَيْتَ لَكَ قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ رَبِّي  أَحْسَنَ مَثْوَايَ إِنَّهُ لا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ  (23)   وَلَقَدْ هَمَّتْ بِهِ وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلا أَنْ رَأَى بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ  كَذَلِكَ لِنَصْرِفَ عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا الْمُخْلَصِينَ  (24)   وَاسْتَبَقَا الْبَابَ وَقَدَّتْ قَمِيصَهُ مِنْ دُبُرٍ وَأَلْفَيَا  سَيِّدَهَا لَدَى الْبَابِ قَالَتْ مَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ أَرَادَ بِأَهْلِكَ  سُوءًا إِلا أَنْ يُسْجَنَ أَوْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  (25)   قَالَ هِيَ رَاوَدَتْنِي عَنْ نَفْسِي وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا  إِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ  الْكَاذِبِينَ  (26)   وَإِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ فَكَذَبَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ  (27)   فَلَمَّا رَأَى قَمِيصَهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ قَالَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ كَيْدِكُنَّ إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ  (28)   يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا وَاسْتَغْفِرِي لِذَنْبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنْتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ  (29)   .*

*هذه المحنة العظيمة أعظم على يوسف من محنة إخوته، وصبره عليها أعظم  أجرا، لأنه صبر اختيار مع وجود الدواعي الكثيرة، لوقوع الفعل، فقدم محبة  الله عليها، وأما محنته بإخوته، فصبره صبر اضطرار، بمنزلة الأمراض والمكاره  التي تصيب العبد بغير اختياره وليس له ملجأ إلا الصبر عليها، طائعا أو  كارها، وذلك أن يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام بقي مكرما في بيت العزيز، وكان له  من الجمال والكمال والبهاء ما أوجب ذلك، أن  ( رَاوَدَتْهُ الَّتِي هُوَ فِي بَيْتِهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ  ) أي: هو غلامها، وتحت تدبيرها، والمسكن واحد، يتيسر إيقاع الأمر المكروه من  غير إشعار أحد، ولا إحساس بشر.*
*  ( وَ  ) زادت المصيبة، بأن  ( غَلَّقَتِ الأبْوَابَ  ) وصار المحل خاليا، وهما آمنان من دخول أحد عليهما، بسبب تغليق الأبواب، وقد  دعته إلى نفسها  ( وَقَالَتْ هَيْتَ لَكَ  ) أي: افعل الأمر المكروه وأقبل إليَّ، ومع هذا فهو غريب، لا يحتشم مثله ما  يحتشمه إذا كان في وطنه وبين معارفه، وهو أسير تحت يدها، وهي سيدته، وفيها  من الجمال ما يدعو إلى ما هنالك، وهو شاب عزب، وقد توعدته، إن لم يفعل ما  تأمره به بالسجن، أو العذاب الأليم.*
*فصبر عن معصية الله، مع وجود الداعي القوي فيه، لأنه قد هم فيها هما  تركه لله، وقدم مراد الله على مراد النفس الأمارة بالسوء، ورأى من برهان  ربه - وهو ما معه من العلم والإيمان، الموجب لترك كل ما حرم الله - ما أوجب  له البعد والانكفاف، عن هذه المعصية الكبيرة، و  ( قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ  ) أي: أعوذ بالله أن أفعل هذا الفعل القبيح، لأنه مما يسخط الله ويبعد منه،  ولأنه خيانة في حق سيدي الذي أكرم مثواي.*
*فلا يليق بي أن أقابله في أهله بأقبح مقابلة، وهذا من أعظم الظلم،  والظالم لا يفلح، والحاصل أنه جعل الموانع له من هذا الفعل تقوى الله،  ومراعاة حق سيده الذي أكرمه، وصيانة نفسه عن الظلم الذي لا يفلح من تعاطاه،  وكذلك ما منَّ الله عليه من برهان الإيمان الذي في قلبه، يقتضي منه امتثال  الأوامر، واجتناب الزواجر، والجامع لذلك كله أن الله صرف عنه السوء  والفحشاء، لأنه من عباده المخلصين له في عباداتهم، الذين أخلصهم الله  واختارهم، واختصهم لنفسه، وأسدى عليهم من النعم، وصرف عنهم من المكاره ما  كانوا به من خيار خلقه.*
*ولما امتنع من إجابة طلبها بعد المراودة الشديدة، ذهب ليهرب عنها ويبادر  إلى الخروج من الباب ليتخلص، ويهرب من الفتنة، فبادرت إليه، وتعلقت بثوبه،  فشقت قميصه، فلما وصلا إلى الباب في تلك الحال، ألفيا سيدها، أي: زوجها  لدى الباب، فرأى أمرا شق عليه، فبادرت إلى الكذب، أن المراودة قد كانت من  يوسف، وقالت:  ( مَا جَزَاءُ مَنْ أَرَادَ بِأَهْلِكَ سُوءًا  ) ولم تقل "من فعل بأهلك سوءا" تبرئة لها وتبرئة له أيضا من الفعل.*
*وإنما النزاع عند الإرادة والمراودة  ( إِلا أَنْ يُسْجَنَ أَوْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ  ) أي: أو يعذب عذابا أليما.*
*فبرأ نفسه مما رمته به، وقال:  ( هِيَ رَاوَدَتْنِي عَنْ نَفْسِي  ) فحينئذ احتملت الحال صدق كل واحد منهما ولم يعلم أيهما.*
*ولكن الله تعالى جعل للحق والصدق علامات وأمارات تدل عليه، قد يعلمها  العباد وقد لا يعلمونها، فمنَّ الله في هذه القضية بمعرفة الصادق منهما،  تبرئة لنبيه وصفيه يوسف عليه السلام، فانبعث شاهد من أهل بيتها، يشهد  بقرينة من وجدت معه، فهو الصادق، فقال:  ( إِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ قُبُلٍ فَصَدَقَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ  الْكَاذِبِينَ  ) لأن ذلك يدل على أنه هو المقبل عليها، المراود لها المعالج، وأنها أرادت أن  تدفعه عنها، فشقت قميصه من هذا الجانب.*
*  ( وَإِنْ كَانَ قَمِيصُهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ فَكَذَبَتْ وَهُوَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ  ) لأن ذلك يدل على هروبه منها، وأنها هي التي طلبته فشقت قميصه من هذا الجانب.*
*  ( فَلَمَّا رَأَى قَمِيصَهُ قُدَّ مِنْ دُبُرٍ  ) عرف بذلك صدق يوسف وبراءته، وأنها هي الكاذبة.*
*فقال لها سيدها:  ( إِنَّهُ مِنْ كَيْدِكُنَّ إِنَّ كَيْدَكُنَّ عَظِيمٌ  ) وهل أعظم من هذا الكيد، الذي برأت به نفسها مما أرادت وفعلت، ورمت به نبي  الله يوسف عليه السلام، ثم إن سيدها لما تحقق الأمر، قال ليوسف:  ( يُوسُفُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَذَا  ) أي: اترك الكلام فيه وتناسه ولا تذكره لأحد، طلبا للستر على أهله،  ( وَاسْتَغْفِرِي  ) أيتها المرأة  ( لِذَنْبِكِ إِنَّكِ كُنْتِ مِنَ الْخَاطِئِينَ  ) فأمر يوسف بالإعراض، وهي بالاستغفار والتوبة.*
* < 1-397 > * 

*    وَقَالَ نِسْوَةٌ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ امْرَأَتُ الْعَزِيزِ تُرَاوِدُ  فَتَاهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ قَدْ شَغَفَهَا حُبًّا إِنَّا لَنَرَاهَا فِي  ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  (30)   .* 

*يعني: أن الخبر اشتهر وشاع في البلد، وتحدث به النسوة فجعلن يلمنها،  ويقلن:  (  امْرَأَةُ الْعَزِيزِ تُرَاوِدُ فَتَاهَا عَنْ نَفْسِهِ قَدْ شَغَفَهَا  حُبًّا  ) أي: هذا أمر مستقبح، هي امرأة كبيرة القدر، وزوجها كبير القدر، ومع هذا لم  تزل تراود فتاها الذي تحت يدها وفي خدمتها عن نفسه،.ومع هذا فإن حبه قد بلغ  من قلبها مبلغا عظيما.*
*  (  قَدْ شَغَفَهَا حُبًّا  ) أي: وصل حبه إلى شغاف قلبها، وهو باطنه وسويداؤه، وهذا أعظم ما يكون من  الحب،  (  إِنَّا لَنَرَاهَا فِي ضَلالٍ مُبِينٍ  ) حيث وجدت منها هذه الحالة التي لا تنبغي منها، وهي حالة تحط قدرها وتضعه  عند الناس، وكان هذا القول منهن مكرا، ليس المقصود به مجرد اللوم لها  والقدح فيها، وإنما أردن أن يتوصلن بهذا الكلام إلى رؤية يوسف الذي فتنت به  امرأة العزيز لتحنق امرأة العزيز، وتريهن إياه ليعذرنها، ولهذا سماه مكرا،  فقال: 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (239)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(31) الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**      فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ بِمَكْرِهِنَّ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَعْتَدَتْ  لَهُنَّ مُتَّكَأً وَآتَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ سِكِّينًا وَقَالَتِ  اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ فَلَمَّا رَأَيْنَهُ أَكْبَرْنَهُ وَقَطَّعْنَ  أَيْدِيَهُنَّ وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا  مَلَكٌ كَرِيمٌ  (31)    قَالَتْ فَذَلِكُنَّ الَّذِي لُمْتُنَّنِي فِيهِ وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدْتُهُ  عَنْ نَفْسِهِ فَاسْتَعْصَمَ وَلَئِنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ مَا آمُرُهُ  لَيُسْجَنَنَّ وَلَيَكُونًا مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ  (32)    قَالَ رَبِّ السِّجْنُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا يَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ  وَإِلا تَصْرِفْ عَنِّي كَيْدَهُنَّ أَصْبُ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَكُنْ مِنَ  الْجَاهِلِينَ  (33)    فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ فَصَرَفَ عَنْهُ كَيْدَهُنَّ إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ  (34)    ثُمَّ بَدَا لَهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا رَأَوُا الآيَاتِ لَيَسْجُنُنَّهُ حَتَّى حِينٍ  (35)    .
*
* (     	فَلَمَّا سَمِعَتْ بِمَكْرِهِنَّ أَرْسَلَتْ إِلَيْهِنَّ  ) تدعوهن إلى منزلها للضيافة.*
*  (     	وَأَعْتَدَتْ لَهُنَّ مُتَّكَأً  ) أي: محلا مهيأ بأنواع الفرش والوسائد، وما يقصد بذلك من المآكل اللذيذة،  وكان في جملة ما أتت به وأحضرته في تلك الضيافة، طعام يحتاج إلى سكين، إما  أترج، أو غيره،  (     	وَآتَتْ كُلَّ وَاحِدَةٍ مِنْهُنَّ سِكِّينًا  ) ليقطعن فيها ذلك الطعام  (     	وَقَالَتِ  ) ليوسف:  (     	اخْرُجْ عَلَيْهِنَّ  ) في حالة جماله وبهائه.*
*  (     	فَلَمَّا رَأَيْنَهُ أَكْبَرْنَهُ  ) أي: أعظمنه في صدورهن، ورأين منظرا فائقا لم يشاهدن مثله،  (     	وَقَطَّعْنَ  ) من الدهش  (     	أَيْدِيَهُنَّ  ) بتلك السكاكين اللاتي معهن،  (     	وَقُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ  ) أي: تنزيها لله  (     	مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا مَلَكٌ كَرِيمٌ  ) وذلك أن يوسف أعطي من الجمال الفائق والنور والبهاء، ما كان به آية للناظرين، وعبرة للمتأملين.*
*فلما تقرر عندهن جمال يوسف الظاهر، وأعجبهن غاية، وظهر منهن من العذر  لامرأة العزيز، شيء كثير - أرادت أن تريهن جماله الباطن بالعفة التامة  فقالت معلنة لذلك ومبينة لحبه الشديد غير مبالية، ولأن اللوم انقطع عنها من  النسوة:  (     	وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ فَاسْتَعْصَمَ  ) أي: امتنع وهي مقيمة على مراودته، لم تزدها مرور الأوقات إلا قلقا ومحبة  وشوقا لوصاله وتوقا.*
*ولهذا قالت له بحضرتهن:  (     	وَلَئِنْ لَمْ يَفْعَلْ مَا آمُرُهُ لَيُسْجَنَنَّ وَلَيَكُونًا مِنَ الصَّاغِرِينَ  ) لتلجئه بهذا الوعيد إلى حصول مقصودها منه، فعند ذلك اعتصم يوسف بربه، واستعان به على كيدهن و  (     	قَالَ رَبِّ السِّجْنُ أَحَبُّ إِلَيَّ مِمَّا يَدْعُونَنِي إِلَيْهِ  ) وهذا يدل على أن النسوة، جعلن يشرن على يوسف في مطاوعة سيدته، وجعلن يكدنه في ذلك.*
*فاستحب السجن والعذاب الدنيوي على لذة حاضرة توجب العذاب الشديد،  (     	وَإِلا تَصْرِفْ عَنِّي كَيْدَهُنَّ أَصْبُ إِلَيْهِنَّ  ) أي: أمل إليهن، فإني ضعيف عاجز، إن لم تدفع عني السوء،  (     	وَأَكُنْ  ) إن صبوت إليهن  (     	مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ  ) فإن هذا جهل، لأنه آثر لذة قليلة منغصة، على لذات متتابعات وشهوات متنوعات  في جنات النعيم، ومن آثر هذا على هذا، فمن أجهل منه؟!! فإن العلم والعقل  يدعو إلى تقديم أعظم المصلحتين وأعظم اللذتين، ويؤثر ما كان محمود العاقبة.*
*  (     	فَاسْتَجَابَ لَهُ رَبُّهُ  ) حين دعاه  (     	فَصَرَفَ عَنْهُ كَيْدَهُنَّ  ) فلم تزل تراوده وتستعين عليه بما تقدر عليه من الوسائل، حتى أيسها، وصرف الله عنه كيدها،  (     	إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ  ) لدعاء الداعي  (     	الْعَلِيمُ  ) بنيته الصالحة، وبنيته الضعيفة المقتضية لإمداده بمعونته ولطفه.*
*فهذا ما نجى الله به يوسف من هذه الفتنة الملمة والمحنة الشديدة،.وأما  أسياده فإنه لما اشتهر الخبر وبان، وصار الناس فيها بين عاذر ولائم وقادح.*
*  (     	بَدَا لَهُمْ  ) أي: ظهر لهم  (     	مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا رَأَوُا الآيَاتِ  ) الدالة على براءته،  (     	لَيَسْجُنُنَّهُ حَتَّى حِينٍ  ) أي: لينقطع بذلك الخبر ويتناساه الناس، فإن الشيء إذا شاع لم يزل يذكر  ويشاع مع وجود أسبابه، فإذا عدمت أسبابه نسي، فرأوا أن هذا مصلحة لهم،  فأدخلوه في السجن.
*
*      وَدَخَلَ مَعَهُ السِّجْنَ فَتَيَانِ قَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا إِنِّي أَرَانِي  أَعْصِرُ خَمْرًا وَقَالَ الآخَرُ إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَحْمِلُ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي  خُبْزًا تَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْهُ نَبِّئْنَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ إِنَّا  نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  (36)    قَالَ لا يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلا نَبَّأْتُكُمَا  بِتَأْوِيلِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمَا ذَلِكُمَا مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي  رَبِّي إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَهُمْ  بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ  (37)      . * *أي:  (     	و  ) لما دخل يوسف السجن، كان في جملة من  (     	دَخَلَ مَعَهُ السِّجْنَ فَتَيَانِ  ) أي: شابان، فرأى كل واحد منهما رؤيا، فقصها على يوسف ليعبرها، .فـ  (     	قَالَ أَحَدُهُمَا إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَعْصِرُ خَمْرًا وَقَالَ الآخَرُ إِنِّي أَرَانِي أَحْمِلُ فَوْقَ رَأْسِي خُبْزًا  ) وذلك الخبز  (     	تَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْهُ نَبِّئْنَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ  )  < 1-398 >   أي: بتفسيره، وما يؤول إليه أمرهما، وقولهما:  (     	إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  ) أي: من أهل الإحسان إلى الخلق، فأحسن إلينا في تعبيرك لرؤيانا، كما أحسنت إلى غيرنا، فتوسلا ليوسف بإحسانه.*
*فـ  (     	قَالَ  ) لهما مجيبا لطلبتهما:  (     	لا يَأْتِيكُمَا طَعَامٌ تُرْزَقَانِهِ إِلا نَبَّأْتُكُمَا بِتَأْوِيلِهِ  قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتِيَكُمَا  ) أي: فلتطمئن قلوبكما، فإني سأبادر إلى تعبير رؤياكما، فلا يأتيكما غداؤكما،  أو عشاؤكما، أول ما يجيء إليكما، إلا نبأتكما بتأويله قبل أن يأتيكما.*
*ولعل يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام قصد أن يدعوهما إلى الإيمان في هذه الحال التي بدت حاجتهما إليه، ليكون أنجع لدعوته، وأقبل لهما.*
*ثم قال:  (     	ذَلِكُمَا  ) التعبير الذي سأعبره لكما  (     	مِمَّا عَلَّمَنِي رَبِّي  ) أي: هذا من علم الله علمنيه وأحسن إليَّ به، وذلك  (     	إِنِّي تَرَكْتُ مِلَّةَ قَوْمٍ لا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَهُمْ بِالآخِرَةِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ  ) والترك كما يكون للداخل في شيء ثم ينتقل عنه، يكون لمن لم يدخل فيه أصلا.*
*فلا يقال: إن يوسف كان من قبل، على غير ملة إبراهيم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (240)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(38) الى الأية(43)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ مَا  كَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ذَلِكَ مِنْ فَضْلِ  اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا  يَشْكُرُونَ     (38)    يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ     (39)    مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ  وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِنِ الْحُكْمُ  إِلا لِلَّهِ أَمَرَ أَلا تَعْبُدُوا إِلا إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ  الْقَيِّمُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ     (40)   . 
*
*( وَاتَّبَعْتُ مِلَّةَ آبَائِي إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ ) ثم فسر تلك الملة بقوله:  ( مَا كَانَ لَنَا ) أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق بنا  ( أَنْ نُشْرِكَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ ) بل نفرد الله بالتوحيد، ونخلص له الدين والعبادة.* 
*  ( ذَلِكَ مِنْ فَضْلِ اللَّهِ عَلَيْنَا وَعَلَى النَّاسِ ) أي: هذا من أفضل مننه وإحسانه وفضله علينا، وعلى من هداه الله كما هدانا،  فإنه لا أفضل من منة الله على العباد بالإسلام والدين القويم، فمن قبله  وانقاد له فهو حظه، وقد حصل له أكبر النعم وأجل الفضائل.* 
*  ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَشْكُرُونَ ) فلذلك تأتيهم المنة والإحسان، فلا يقبلونها ولا يقومون لله بحقه، وفي هذا  من الترغيب للطريق التي هو عليها ما لا يخفى، فإن الفتيين لما تقرر عنده  أنهما رأياه بعين التعظيم والإجلال -وأنه محسن معلم- ذكر لهما أن هذه  الحالة التي أنا عليها، كلها من فضل الله وإحسانه، حيث منَّ عليَّ بترك  الشرك وباتباع ملة آبائه، فبهذا وصلت إلى ما رأيتما، فينبغي لكما أن تسلكا  ما سلكت.* 
*ثم صرح لهما بالدعوة، فقال:  ( يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَأَرْبَابٌ مُتَفَرِّقُونَ خَيْرٌ أَمِ  اللَّهُ الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ ) أي: أرباب عاجزة ضعيفة لا تنفع ولا تضر، ولا تعطي ولا تمنع، وهي متفرقة ما  بين أشجار وأحجار وملائكة وأموات، وغير ذلك من أنواع المعبودات التي يتخذها  المشركون، أتلك  ( خَيْرٌ أَمِ اللَّهُ ) الذي له صفات الكمال،  ( الْوَاحِدُ ) في ذاته وصفاته وأفعاله فلا شريك له في شيء من ذلك.* 
*  ( الْقَهَّارُ ) الذي انقادت الأشياء لقهره وسلطانه، فما شاء كان وما لم يشأ لم يكن        مَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ إِلا هُوَ آخِذٌ بِنَاصِيَتِهَا      ومن المعلوم أن من هذا شأنه ووصفه خير من الآلهة المتفرقة التي هي مجرد أسماء، لا كمال لها ولا أفعال لديها. ولهذا قال:  ( مَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلا أَسْمَاءً سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ ) * 
* أي: كسوتموها أسماء، سميتموها آلهة، وهي لا شيء، ولا فيها من صفات الألوهية شيء،  ( مَا أَنزلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ ) بل أنزل الله السلطان بالنهي عن عبادتها وبيان بطلانها، وإذا لم ينزل الله بها سلطانا، لم يكن طريق ولا وسيلة ولا دليل لها.* 
*لأن الحكم لله وحده، فهو الذي يأمر وينهى، ويشرع الشرائع، ويسن الأحكام، وهو الذي أمركم  ( أن لا تَعْبُدُوا إِلا إِيَّاهُ ذَلِكَ الدِّينُ الْقَيِّمُ ) أي: المستقيم الموصل إلى كل خير، وما سواه من الأديان، فإنها غير مستقيمة، بل معوجة توصل إلى كل شر.* 
*  ( وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ ) حقائق الأشياء، وإلا فإن الفرق بين عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، وبين الشرك به، أظهر الأشياء وأبينها.* 
*ولكن لعدم العلم من أكثر الناس بذلك، حصل منهم ما حصل من الشرك،.فيوسف  عليه السلام دعا صاحبي السجن لعبادة الله وحده، وإخلاص الدين له، فيحتمل  أنهما استجابا وانقادا، فتمت عليهما النعمة، ويحتمل أنهما لم يزالا على  شركهما، فقامت عليهما -بذلك- الحجة، ثم إنه عليه السلام شرع يعبر رؤياهما،  بعد ما وعدهما ذلك، فقال:* 

*    يَا صَاحِبَيِ السِّجْنِ أَمَّا أَحَدُكُمَا     (41)   وهو الذي رأى أنه يعصر خمرا، فإنه يخرج من السجن  ( فَيَسْقِي رَبَّهُ خَمْرًا) أي: يسقي سيده الذي كان يخدمه خمرا، وذلك مستلزم لخروجه من السجن،  ( وَأَمَّا الآخَرُ) وهو: الذي رأى أنه يحمل فوق رأسه خبزا تأكل الطير منه.* 

*  ( فَيُصْلَبُ فَتَأْكُلُ الطَّيْرُ مِنْ رَأْسِهِ) فإنه عبر [عن] الخبز الذي تأكله الطير، بلحم رأسه وشحمه، وما فيه من المخ،  وأنه لا يقبر ويستر عن الطيور، بل يصلب ويجعل في محل، تتمكن الطيور من  أكله، ثم أخبرهما بأن هذا التأويل الذي تأوله لهما، أنه لا بد من وقوعه  فقال:  ( قُضِيَ الأمْرُ الَّذِي فِيهِ تَسْتَفْتِيَانِ  ) أي: تسألان عن تعبيره وتفسيره.* 
*        وَقَالَ لِلَّذِي ظَنَّ أَنَّهُ نَاجٍ مِنْهُمَا اذْكُرْنِي عِنْدَ  رَبِّكَ فَأَنْسَاهُ الشَّيْطَانُ ذِكْرَ رَبِّهِ فَلَبِثَ فِي السِّجْنِ  بِضْعَ سِنِينَ     (42)   .* 
*   < 1-399 >    أي:  ( وَقَالَ) يوسف عليه السلام:  ( لِلَّذِي ظَنَّ أَنَّهُ نَاجٍ مِنْهُمَا) وهو: الذي رأى أنه يعصر خمرا:  ( اذْكُرْنِي عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ) أي: اذكر له شأني وقصتي، لعله يرقُّ لي، فيخرجني مما أنا فيه،  ( فَأَنْسَاهُ الشَّيْطَانُ ذِكْرَ رَبِّهِ) أي: فأنسى الشيطان ذلك الناجي ذكر الله تعالى، وذكر ما يقرب إليه، ومن جملة  ذلك نسيانه ذكر يوسف الذي يستحق أن يجازى بأتم الإحسان، وذلك ليتم الله  أمره وقضاءه.* 
*  ( فَلَبِثَ فِي السِّجْنِ بِضْعَ سِنِينَ) والبضع من الثلاث إلى التسع، ولهذا قيل: إنه لبث سبع سنين، ولما أراد الله  أن يتم أمره، ويأذن بإخراج يوسف من السجن، قدر لذلك سببا لإخراج يوسف  وارتفاع شأنه وإعلاء قدره، وهو رؤيا الملك. 
*
*    وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ  سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعَ سُنْبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ يَا  أَيُّهَا الْمَلأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا  تَعْبُرُونَ     (43)   .  
*
*لما أراد الله تعالى أن يخرج يوسف من السجن، أرى الله الملك هذه  الرؤيا العجيبة، الذي تأويلها يتناول جميع الأمة، ليكون تأويلها على يد  يوسف، فيظهر من فضله، ويبين من علمه ما يكون له رفعة في الدارين، ومن  التقادير المناسبة أن الملك الذي ترجع إليه أمور الرعية هو الذي رآها،  لارتباط مصالحها به.* 
*وذلك أنه رأى رؤيا هالته، فجمع لها علماء قومه وذوي الرأي منهم وقال:  (إِنِّي أَرَى سَبْعَ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ) أي: سبع من البقرات  (عِجَافٌ) وهذا من العجب، أن السبع العجاف الهزيلات اللاتي سقطت قوتهن، يأكلن السبع السمان التي كنَّ نهاية في القوة.* 

*  (وَ) رأيت  (سَبْعَ سُنْبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ) يأكلهن سبع سنبلات  (يَابِسَاتٍ)  (يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلأ أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ) لأن تعبير الجميع واحد، وتأويله شيء واحد.  (إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لِلرُّؤْيَا تَعْبُرُونَ) فتحيروا، ولم يعرفوا لها وجها. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (241)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(44) الى الأية(52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   قَالُوا أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلامٍ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَأْوِيلِ الأَحْلامِ بِعَالِمِينَ  (44)   وَقَالَ الَّذِي نَجَا مِنْهُمَا وَادَّكَرَ بَعْدَ أُمَّةٍ أَنَا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِتَأْوِيلِهِ فَأَرْسِلُونِ  (45)   يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُ أَفْتِنَا فِي سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ  يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعِ سُنْبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ  يَابِسَاتٍ لَعَلِّي أَرْجِعُ إِلَى النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  (46)   قَالَ تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا فَمَا حَصَدْتُمْ فَذَرُوهُ فِي سُنْبُلِهِ إِلا قَلِيلا مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ  (47)   ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ سَبْعٌ شِدَادٌ يَأْكُلْنَ مَا قَدَّمْتُمْ لَهُنَّ إِلا قَلِيلا مِمَّا تُحْصِنُونَ  (48)   ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ عَامٌ فِيهِ يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ  (49)   .
*
*و  ( قَالُوا أَضْغَاثُ أَحْلامٍ  ) أي أحلام لا حاصل لها، ولا لها تأويل.*
*وهذا جزم منهم بما لا يعلمون، وتعذر منهم، [بما ليس بعذر]  ثم قالوا:  ( وَمَا نَحْنُ بِتَأْوِيلِ الأحْلامِ بِعَالِمِينَ  ) أي: لا نعبر إلا الرؤيا، وأما الأحلام التي هي من الشيطان، أو من حديث النفس، فإنا لا نعبرها.*
*فجمعوا بين الجهل والجزم، بأنها أضغات أحلام، والإعجاب بالنفس، بحيث إنهم لم يقولوا: لا نعلم تأويلها، وهذا من الأمور التي لا  تنبغي لأهل الدين والحجا، وهذا أيضا من لطف الله بيوسف عليه السلام. فإنه لو عبرها  ابتداء - قبل أن يعرضها على الملأ من قومه وعلمائهم، فيعجزوا عنها -لم يكن لها ذلك  الموقع، ولكن لما عرضها عليهم فعجزوا عن الجواب، وكان الملك مهتما لها  غاية، فعبرها يوسف- وقعت عندهم موقعا عظيما، وهذا نظير إظهار الله فضل آدم  على الملائكة بالعلم، بعد أن سألهم فلم يعلموا. ثم سأل آدم، فعلمهم أسماء  كل شيء، فحصل بذلك زيادة فضله، وكما يظهر فضل أفضل خلقه محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم في القيامة، أن يلهم الله الخلق أن يتشفعوا بآدم، ثم بنوح، ثم  إبراهيم، ثم موسى، ثم عيسى عليهم السلام، فيعتذرون عنها، ثم يأتون محمدا  صلى الله عليه وسلم فيقول: "أنا لها أنا لها" فيشفع في جميع الخلق، وينال  ذلك المقام المحمود، الذي يغبطه به الأولون والآخرون.*
*فسبحان من خفيت ألطافه، ودقَّت في إيصاله البر والإحسان، إلى خواص أصفيائه وأوليائه.* 
*  ( وَقَالَ الَّذِي نَجَا مِنْهُمَا  ) أي: من الفتيين، وهو: الذي رأى أنه يعصر خمرا، وهو الذي أوصاه يوسف أن يذكره عند ربه  ( وَادَّكَرَ بَعْدَ أُمَّةٍ  ) أي: وتذكر يوسف، وما جرى له في تعبيره لرؤياهما، وما وصاه به، وعلم أنه كفيل بتعبير هذه الرؤيا بعد مدة من السنين فقال:  ( أَنَا أُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِتَأْوِيلِهِ فَأَرْسِلُونِ  ) إلى يوسف لأسأله عنها.* 
*  فأرسلوه، فجاء إليه، ولم يعنفه يوسف على نسيانه، بل استمع ما يسأله عنه، وأجابه عن ذلك فقال:  (  يُوسُفُ أَيُّهَا الصِّدِّيقُ  )  أي: كثير الصدق في أقواله وأفعاله.  ( أَفْتِنَا فِي سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ سِمَانٍ يَأْكُلُهُنَّ سَبْعٌ عِجَافٌ وَسَبْعِ سُنْبُلاتٍ خُضْرٍ وَأُخَرَ يَابِسَاتٍ لَعَلِّي أَرْجِعُ  إِلَى النَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ  ) فإنهم متشوقون لتعبيرها، وقد أهمتهم.* 
* < 1-400 > * 
*فعبر يوسف، السبع البقرات السمان والسبع السنبلات الخضر، بأنهن سبع سنين  مخصبات، والسبع البقرات العجاف، والسبع السنبلات اليابسات، بأنهن سنين  مجدبات، ولعل وجه ذلك - والله أعلم - أن الخصب والجدب لما كان الحرث مبنيا  عليه، وأنه إذا حصل الخصب قويت الزروع والحروث، وحسن منظرها، وكثرت غلالها،  والجدب بالعكس من ذلك. وكانت البقر هي التي تحرث عليها الأرض، وتسقى عليها الحروث  في الغالب، والسنبلات هي أعظم الأقوات وأفضلها، عبرها بذلك، لوجود  المناسبة، فجمع لهم في تأويلها بين التعبير والإشارة لما يفعلونه، ويستعدون  به من التدبير في سني الخصب، إلى سني الجدب فقال:  ( تَزْرَعُونَ سَبْعَ سِنِينَ دَأَبًا  ) أي: متتابعات.*
*  (  فَمَا حَصَدْتُمْ  ) من تلك الزروع  (  فَذَرُوهُ  ) أي: اتركوه  (  فِي سُنْبُلِهِ  ) لأنه أبقى له وأبعد من الالتفات إليه  ( إِلا قَلِيلا مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ  ) أي: دبروا أيضا أكلكم في هذه السنين الخصبة، وليكن قليلا ليكثر ما تدخرون ويعظم نفعه ووقعه.*
*  ( ثُمَّ  يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ  ) أي: بعد تلك السنين السبع المخصبات.  (  سَبْعٌ شِدَادٌ  ) أي: مجدبات جدا  ( يَأْكُلْنَ مَا قَدَّمْتُمْ لَهُنَّ  ) أي: يأكلن جميع ما ادخرتموه ولو كان كثيرا.  ( إِلا قَلِيلا مِمَّا تُحْصِنُونَ  ) أي: تمنعونه من التقديم لهن.*
*  ( ثُمَّ يَأْتِي مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ  ) أي: بعد السبع الشداد  ( عَامٌ فِيهِ  يُغَاثُ النَّاسُ وَفِيهِ يَعْصِرُونَ  )  أي: فيه تكثر الأمطار والسيول، وتكثر الغلات، وتزيد على أقواتهم، حتى إنهم  يعصرون العنب ونحوه زيادة على أكلهم، ولعل استدلاله على وجود هذا العام  الخصب، مع أنه غير مصرح به في رؤيا الملك، لأنه فهم من التقدير   بالسبع الشداد، أن العام الذي يليها يزول به شدتها،.ومن المعلوم أنه لا  يزول الجدب المستمر سبع سنين متواليات، إلا بعام مخصب جدا، وإلا لما كان  للتقدير فائدة، فلما رجع الرسول إلى الملك والناس، وأخبرهم بتأويل يوسف  للرؤيا، عجبوا من ذلك، وفرحوا بها أشد الفرح.
*
*    وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُ الرَّسُولُ قَالَ  ارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَاسْأَلْهُ مَا بَالُ النِّسْوَةِ اللاتِي  قَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ إِنَّ رَبِّي بِكَيْدِهِنَّ عَلِيمٌ  (50)   قَالَ مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ إِذْ رَاوَدْتُنَّ يُوسُفَ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ قُلْنَ  حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سُوءٍ قَالَتِ امْرَأَتُ  الْعَزِيزِ الآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَا رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ  وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ  (51)   ذَلِكَ لِيَعْلَمَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِالْغَيْبِ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ  (52)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى:  (  وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ  ) لمن عنده  (  ائْتُونِي بِهِ  ) أي: بيوسف عليه السلام، بأن يخرجوه من السجن ويحضروه إليه، فلما جاء يوسف  الرسول وأمره بالحضور عند الملك، امتنع عن المبادرة إلى الخروج، حتى تتبين  براءته التامة، وهذا من صبره وعقله ورأيه التام.*
*فـ  (  قَالَ  ) للرسول:  (  ارْجِعْ إِلَى رَبِّكَ  ) يعني به الملك.  (  فَاسْأَلْهُ مَا بَالُ النِّسْوَةِ اللاتِي قَطَّعْنَ أَيْدِيَهُنَّ  ) أي: اسأله ما شأنهن وقصتهن، فإن أمرهن ظاهر متضح  (  إِنَّ رَبِّي بِكَيْدِهِنَّ عَلِيمٌ  ) .* 
*فأحضرهن الملك، وقال:  (  مَا خَطْبُكُنَّ  ) أي: شأنكن  (  إِذْ رَاوَدْتُنَّ يُوسُفَ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ  ) فهل رأيتن منه ما يريب؟*
*فبرَّأنه و  (  قُلْنَ حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سُوءٍ  ) أي: لا قليل ولا كثير، فحينئذ زال السبب الذي تنبني عليه التهمة، ولم يبق إلا ما عند امرأة العزيز، فـ  (  قَالَتِ امْرَأَةُ الْعَزِيزِ الآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ  ) أي: تمحض وتبين، بعد ما كنا ندخل معه من السوء والتهمة، ما أوجب له السجن   (  أَنَا رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ  ) في أقواله وبراءته.*
*  (  ذَلِكَ  ) الإقرار، الذي أقررت [أني راودت يوسف]  (  لِيَعْلَمَ أَنِّي لَمْ أَخُنْهُ بِالْغَيْبِ  )* 

*يحتمل أن مرادها بذلك زوجها أي: ليعلم أني حين أقررت أني راودت يوسف،  أني لم أخنه بالغيب، أي: لم يجر منِّي إلا مجرد المراودة، ولم أفسد عليه  فراشه، ويحتمل أن المراد بذلك ليعلم يوسف حين أقررت أني أنا الذي راودته،  وأنه صادق أني لم أخنه في حال غيبته عني.  (  وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لا يَهْدِي كَيْدَ الْخَائِنِينَ  ) فإن كل خائن، لا بد أن تعود خيانته ومكره على نفسه، ولا بد أن يتبين أمره.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (242)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(53) الى الأية(63)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأَمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ إِلا مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّي إِنَّ رَبِّي غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  (53)   وَقَالَ الْمَلِكُ ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ قَالَ إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ  (54)   قَالَ اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ  (55)   وَكَذَلِكَ مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأَرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ  يَشَاءُ نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ  الْمُحْسِنِينَ  (56)   وَلأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  (57)   .*

*ثم لما كان في هذا الكلام نوع تزكية لنفسها، وأنه لم يجر منها ذنب في  شأن يوسف، استدركت فقالت:  (  وَمَا أُبَرِّئُ نَفْسِي  ) أي: من المراودة والهمِّ، والحرص الشديد، والكيد في ذلك.  (  إِنَّ النَّفْسَ لأمَّارَةٌ بِالسُّوءِ  ) أي: لكثيرة الأمر لصاحبها بالسوء، أي: الفاحشة، وسائر الذنوب، فإنها مركب  الشيطان، ومنها يدخل على الإنسان  (  إِلا مَا رَحِمَ رَبِّي  ) فنجاه من نفسه الأمارة، حتى صارت نفسه مطمئنة إلى ربها، منقادة لداعي  الهدى، متعاصية عن داعي الردى، فذلك ليس من النفس، بل من فضل الله ورحمته  بعبده.*
*  (  إِنَّ رَبِّي غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ  ) أي: هو غفور لمن تجرأ على الذنوب والمعاصي، إذا تاب وأناب،  (  رَحِيمٌ  ) بقبول توبته، وتوفيقه للأعمال الصالحة،. وهذا هو الصواب أن هذا من قول  امرأة العزيز، لا من قول يوسف، فإن السياق في كلامها، ويوسف إذ ذاك في  < 1-401 >  السجن لم يحضر.*
*فلما تحقق الملك والناس براءة يوسف التامة، أرسل إليه الملك وقال:  (  ائْتُونِي بِهِ أَسْتَخْلِصْهُ لِنَفْسِي  ) أي: أجعله خصيصة لي ومقربا لديَّ فأتوه به مكرما محترما،  (  فَلَمَّا كَلَّمَهُ  ) أعجبه كلامه، وزاد موقعه عنده فقال له:  (  إِنَّكَ الْيَوْمَ لَدَيْنَا  ) أي: عندنا  (  مَكِينٌ أَمِينٌ  ) أي: متمكن، أمين على الأسرار، فـ  (  قَالَ  ) يوسف طلبا للمصلحة العامة:  (  اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الأرْضِ  ) أي: على خزائن جبايات الأرض وغلالها، وكيلا حافظا مدبرا.*
*  (  إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ  ) أي: حفيظ للذي أتولاه، فلا يضيع منه شيء في غير محله، وضابط للداخل  والخارج، عليم بكيفية التدبير والإعطاء والمنع، والتصرف في جميع أنواع  التصرفات، وليس ذلك حرصا من يوسف على الولاية، وإنما هو رغبة منه في النفع  العام، وقد عرف من نفسه من الكفاءة والأمانة والحفظ ما لم يكونوا يعرفونه.*
*فلذلك طلب من الملك أن يجعله على خزائن الأرض، فجعله الملك على خزائن الأرض وولاه إياها.* 
*قال تعالى:  (  وَكَذَلِكَ  ) أي: بهذه الأسباب والمقدمات المذكورة،  (  مَكَّنَّا لِيُوسُفَ فِي الأرْضِ يَتَبَوَّأُ مِنْهَا حَيْثُ يَشَاءُ  ) في عيش رغد، ونعمة واسعة، وجاه عريض،  (  نُصِيبُ بِرَحْمَتِنَا مَنْ نَشَاءُ  ) أي: هذا من رحمة الله بيوسف التي أصابه بها وقدرها له، وليست مقصورة على نعمة الدنيا.*
*  (  وَلا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  ) ويوسف عليه السلام من سادات المحسنين، فله في الدنيا حسنة وفي الآخرة حسنة،  ولهذا قال:  (  وَلأجْرُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ  ) من أجر الدنيا  (  لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ  ) أي: لمن جمع بين التقوى والإيمان، فبالتقوى تترك الأمور المحرمة من كبائر  الذنوب وصغائرها، وبالإيمان التام يحصل تصديق القلب، بما أمر الله بالتصديق  به، وتتبعه أعمال القلوب وأعمال الجوارح، من الواجبات والمستحبات.*

*    وَجَاءَ إِخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ فَدَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ فَعَرَفَهُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ  (58)   وَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ قَالَ ائْتُونِي بِأَخٍ لَكُمْ مِنْ  أَبِيكُمْ أَلا تَرَوْنَ أَنِّي أُوفِي الْكَيْلَ وَأَنَا خَيْرُ  الْمُنْزِلِينَ  (59)   فَإِنْ لَمْ تَأْتُونِي بِهِ فَلا كَيْلَ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي وَلا تَقْرَبُونِ  (60)   قَالُوا سَنُرَاوِدُ عَنْهُ أَبَاهُ وَإِنَّا لَفَاعِلُونَ  (61)   وَقَالَ لِفِتْيَانِهِ اجْعَلُوا بِضَاعَتَهُمْ فِي رِحَالِهِمْ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَهَا إِذَا انْقَلَبُوا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمْ  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ  (62)   فَلَمَّا رَجَعُوا إِلَى أَبِيهِمْ قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا مُنِعَ مِنَّا  الْكَيْلُ فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا أَخَانَا نَكْتَلْ وَإِنَّا لَهُ  لَحَافِظُونَ  (63)   .* 

*أي: لما تولى يوسف عليه السلام خزائن الأرض، دبرها أحسن تدبير، فزرع  في أرض مصر جميعها في السنين الخصبة، زروعا هائلة، واتخذ لها المحلات  الكبار، وجبا من الأطعمة شيئا كثيرا وحفظه، وضبطه ضبطا تاما، فلما دخلت  السنون المجدبة، وسرى الجدب، حتى وصل إلى فلسطين، التي يقيم فيها يعقوب  وبنوه، فأرسل يعقوب بنيه لأجل الميرة إلى مصر.  (  وَجَاءَ إِخْوَةُ يُوسُفَ فَدَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ فَعَرَفَهُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ  مُنْكِرُونَ  ) أي: لم يعرفوه.*
*  (  وَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ  ) أي: كال لهم كما كان يكيل لغيرهم، وكان من تدبيره الحسن أنه لا يكيل لكل  واحد أكثر من حمل بعير، وكان قد سألهم عن حالهم، فأخبروه أن لهم أخا عند  أبيه، وهو بنيامين.*
*فـ  (  قَالَ  ) لهم:  (  ائْتُونِي بِأَخٍ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَبِيكُمْ  ) ثم رغبهم في الإتيان به فقال:  (  أَلا تَرَوْنَ أَنِّي أُوفِي الْكَيْلَ وَأَنَا خَيْرُ الْمُنزلِينَ  ) في الضيافة والإكرام.*
*ثم رهبهم بعدم الإتيان به، فقال:  (  فَإِنْ لَمْ تَأْتُونِي بِهِ فَلا كَيْلَ لَكُمْ عِنْدِي وَلا تَقْرَبُونِ  ) وذلك لعلمه باضطرارهم إلى الإتيان إليه، وأن ذلك يحملهم على الإتيان به.*
*فـ  (  قَالُوا سَنُرَاوِدُ عَنْهُ أَبَاهُ  ) دل هذا على أن يعقوب عليه السلام كان مولعا به لا يصبر عنه، وكان يتسلى به بعد يوسف، فلذلك احتاج إلى مراودة في بعثه معهم  (  وَإِنَّا لَفَاعِلُونَ  ) لما أمرتنا به.*
*  (  وَقَالَ  ) يوسف  (  لِفِتْيَانِهِ  ) الذين في خدمته:  (  اجْعَلُوا بِضَاعَتَهُمْ  ) أي: الثمن الذي اشتروا به من الميرة.  (  فِي رِحَالِهِمْ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَعْرِفُونَهَا  ) أي: بضاعتهم إذا رأوها بعد ذلك في رحالهم،  (  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ  ) لأجل التحرج من أخذها على ما قيل، والظاهر أنه أراد أن يرغبهم في إحسانه  إليهم بالكيل لهم كيلا وافيا، ثم إعادة بضاعتهم إليهم على وجه لا يحسون  بها، ولا يشعرون لما يأتي، فإن الإحسان يوجب للإنسان تمام الوفاء للمحسن.*

*  (  فَلَمَّا رَجَعُوا إِلَى أَبِيهِمْ قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا مُنِعَ مِنَّا الْكَيْلُ  ) أي: إن لم ترسل معنا أخانا،  (  فَأَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا أَخَانَا نَكْتَلْ  ) أي: ليكون ذلك سببا لكيلنا، ثم التزموا له بحفظه، فقالوا:  (  وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ  ) من أن يعرض له ما يكره. 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (243)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(64) الى الأية(69)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**      قَالَ هَلْ آمَنُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ إِلا كَمَا أَمِنْتُكُمْ عَلَى أَخِيهِ  مِنْ قَبْلُ فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظًا وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ  (64)    وَلَمَّا فَتَحُوا مَتَاعَهُمْ وَجَدُوا بِضَاعَتَهُمْ رُدَّتْ إِلَيْهِمْ  قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا مَا نَبْغِي هَذِهِ بِضَاعَتُنَا رُدَّتْ إِلَيْنَا  وَنَمِيرُ أَهْلَنَا وَنَحْفَظُ أَخَانَا وَنَزْدَادُ كَيْلَ بَعِيرٍ  ذَلِكَ كَيْلٌ يَسِيرٌ  (65)    قَالَ لَنْ أُرْسِلَهُ مَعَكُمْ حَتَّى تُؤْتُونِ مَوْثِقًا مِنَ اللَّهِ  لَتَأْتُنَّنِي بِهِ إِلا أَنْ يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ فَلَمَّا آتَوْهُ  مَوْثِقَهُمْ قَالَ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ  (66)    وَقَالَ يَا بَنِيَّ لا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ  أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ وَمَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلا لِلَّهِ عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَعَلَيْهِ  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ  (67)    وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمْ أَبُوهُمْ مَا كَانَ يُغْنِي  عَنْهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلا حَاجَةً فِي نَفْسِ يَعْقُوبَ  قَضَاهَا وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ  النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  (68)    .
*
* (     	قَالَ  ) لهم يعقوب عليه السلام:  (     	هَلْ آمَنُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ إِلا كَمَا أَمِنْتُكُمْ عَلَى أَخِيهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ  ) أي: تقدم منكم التزام، أكثر من هذا في حفظ يوسف، ومع هذا لم تفوا بما عقدتم من التأكيد، فلا أثق بالتزامكم وحفظكم، وإنما أثق  < 1-402 >   بالله تعالى.*
*  (     	فَاللَّهُ خَيْرٌ حَافِظًا وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ  ) أي: يعلم حالي، وأرجو أن يرحمني، فيحفظه ويرده علي، وكأنه في هذا الكلام قد لان لإرساله معهم.* 
*ثم إنهم  (     	وَلَمَّا فَتَحُوا مَتَاعَهُمْ وَجَدُوا بِضَاعَتَهُمْ رُدَّتْ إِلَيْهِمْ  ) هذا دليل على أنه قد كان معلوما عندهم أن يوسف قد ردها عليهم بالقصد، وأنه أراد أن يملكهم إياها. فـ  (     	قَالُوا  ) لأبيهم - ترغيبا في إرسال أخيهم معهم -:  (     	يَا أَبَانَا مَا نَبْغِي  ) أي: أي شيء نطلب بعد هذا الإكرام الجميل، حيث وفَّى لنا الكيل، ورد علينا بضاعتنا على الوجه الحسن، المتضمن للإخلاص ومكارم الأخلاق؟*
*  (     	هَذِهِ بِضَاعَتُنَا رُدَّتْ إِلَيْنَا وَنَمِيرُ أَهْلَنَا  ) أي: إذا ذهبنا بأخينا صار سببا لكيله لنا، فمرنا  أهلنا، وأتينا  لهم، بما هم مضطرون إليه من القوت،  (     	وَنَحْفَظُ أَخَانَا وَنزدَادُ كَيْلَ بَعِيرٍ  ) بإرساله معنا، فإنه يكيل لكل واحد حمل بعير،  (     	ذَلِكَ كَيْلٌ يَسِيرٌ  ) أي: سهل لا ينالك ضرر، لأن المدة لا تطول، والمصلحة قد تبينت.*
*فـ  (     	قَالَ  ) لهم يعقوب:  (     	لَنْ أُرْسِلَهُ مَعَكُمْ حَتَّى تُؤْتُونِ مَوْثِقًا مِنْ اللَّهِ  ) أي: عهدا ثقيلا وتحلفون بالله  (     	لَتَأْتُنَّنِي بِهِ إِلا أَنْ يُحَاطَ بِكُمْ  ) أي: إلا أن يأتيكم أمر لا قبل لكم به، ولا تقدرون دفعه،  (     	فَلَمَّا آتَوْهُ مَوْثِقَهُمْ  ) على ما قال وأراد  (     	قَالَ اللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ  ) أي: تكفينا شهادته علينا وحفظه وكفالته.*
*ثم لما أرسله معهم وصاهم، إذا هم قدموا مصر، أن  (     	لا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ  ) وذلك أنه خاف عليهم العين، لكثرتهم وبهاء منظرهم، لكونهم أبناء  رجل واحد، وهذا سبب.*
*  (     	وَ  ) إلا فـ  (     	مَا أُغْنِي عَنْكُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ  ) فالمقدر لا بد أن يكون،  (     	إِنِ الْحُكْمُ إِلا لِلَّهِ  ) أي: القضاء قضاؤه، والأمر أمره، فما قضاه وحكم به لا بد أن يقع،  (     	عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ  ) أي: اعتمدت على الله، لا على ما وصيتكم به من السبب،  (     	وَعَلَيْهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ  ) فإن بالتوكل يحصل كل مطلوب، ويندفع كل مرهوب.*
*  (     	وَلَمَّا  ) ذهبوا و  (     	دَخَلُوا مِنْ حَيْثُ أَمَرَهُمْ أَبُوهُمْ مَا كَانَ  ) ذلك الفعل  (     	يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلا حَاجَةً فِي نَفْسِ يَعْقُوبَ قَضَاهَا  ) وهو موجب الشفقة والمحبة للأولاد، فحصل له في ذلك نوع طمأنينة، وقضاء لما في خاطره.*
*وليس هذا قصورا في علمه، فإنه من الرسل الكرام والعلماء الربانيين، ولهذا قال عنه:  (     	وَإِنَّهُ لَذُو عِلْمٍ  ) أي: لصاحب علم عظيم  (     	لِمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ  ) أي: لتعليمنا إياه، لا بحوله وقوته أدركه، بل بفضل الله وتعليمه،  (     	وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لا يَعْلَمُونَ  ) عواقب الأمور ودقائق الأشياء وكذلك أهل العلم منهم، يخفى عليهم من العلم وأحكامه ولوازمه شيء كثير.
*
*      وَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَخَاهُ قَالَ إِنِّي أَنَا أَخُوكَ فَلا تَبْتَئِسْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  (69)      . 
*
*أي: لما دخل إخوة يوسف على يوسف  ( آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَخَاهُ  ) أي: شقيقه وهو "بنيامين" الذي أمرهم بالإتيان به، [و] ضمه إليه، واختصه من بين إخوته، وأخبره بحقيقة الحال، و  ( قَالَ إِنِّي أَنَا أَخُوكَ فَلا تَبْتَئِسْ  ) أي: لا تحزن  ( بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ  ) فإن العاقبة خير لنا، ثم خبره بما يريد أن يصنع ويتحيل لبقائه عنده إلى أن ينتهي الأمر.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (244)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(70) الى الأية(78)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   فَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ جَعَلَ السِّقَايَةَ فِي رَحْلِ  أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ أَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ  لَسَارِقُونَ  (70)   قَالُوا وَأَقْبَلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ مَاذَا تَفْقِدُونَ  (71)   قَالُوا نَفْقِدُ صُوَاعَ الْمَلِكِ وَلِمَنْ جَاءَ بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ وَأَنَا بِهِ زَعِيمٌ  (72)   قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا جِئْنَا لِنُفْسِدَ فِي الأَرْضِ وَمَا كُنَّا سَارِقِينَ  (73)   قَالُوا فَمَا جَزَاؤُهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ كَاذِبِينَ  (74)   قَالُوا جَزَاؤُهُ مَنْ وُجِدَ فِي رَحْلِهِ فَهُوَ جَزَاؤُهُ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ  (75)   فَبَدَأَ بِأَوْعِيَتِهِم  ْ قَبْلَ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ اسْتَخْرَجَهَا  مِنْ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ كَذَلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ مَا كَانَ لِيَأْخُذَ  أَخَاهُ فِي دِينِ الْمَلِكِ إِلا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ  مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ  (76)   قَالُوا إِنْ يَسْرِقْ فَقَدْ سَرَقَ أَخٌ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ فَأَسَرَّهَا  يُوسُفُ فِي نَفْسِهِ وَلَمْ يُبْدِهَا لَهُمْ قَالَ أَنْتُمْ شَرٌّ  مَكَانًا وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَصِفُونَ  (77)   قَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ إِنَّ لَهُ أَبًا شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا فَخُذْ أَحَدَنَا مَكَانَهُ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  (78)   .
*
* ( فَلَمَّا جَهَّزَهُمْ بِجَهَازِهِمْ  ) أي: كال لكل واحد من إخوته، ومن جملتهم أخوه هذا.  ( جَعَلَ السِّقَايَةَ  ) وهو: الإناء الذي يشرب به، ويكال فيه  ( فِي رَحْلِ أَخِيهِ ثُمَّ  ) أوعوا متاعهم، فلما انطلقوا ذاهبين،  ( أَذَّنَ مُؤَذِّنٌ أَيَّتُهَا الْعِيرُ إِنَّكُمْ لَسَارِقُونَ  ) ولعل هذا المؤذن، لم يعلم بحقيقة الحال.*
*  ( قَالُوا  ) أي: إخوة يوسف  ( وَأَقْبَلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ  ) لإبعاد التهمة، فإن السارق ليس له همٌّ إلا البعد والانطلاق عمن سرق منه، لتسلم له سرقته، وهؤلاء جاءوا مقبلين إليهم، ليس لهم همٌّ إلا  < 1-403 >  إزالة التهمة التي رموا بها عنهم، فقالوا في هذه الحال:  ( مَاذَا تَفْقِدُونَ  ) ولم يقولوا: "ما الذي سرقنا" لجزمهم بأنهم براء من السرقة.*
*  ( قَالُوا نَفْقِدُ صُوَاعَ الْمَلِكِ وَلِمَنْ جَاءَ بِهِ حِمْلُ بَعِيرٍ  ) أي: أجرة له على وجدانه  ( وَأَنَا بِهِ زَعِيمٌ  ) أي: كفيل، وهذا يقوله المؤذن المتفقد.*
*  ( قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا جِئْنَا لِنُفْسِدَ فِي الأرْضِ  ) بجميع أنواع المعاصي،  ( وَمَا كُنَّا سَارِقِينَ  ) فإن السرقة من أكبر أنواع الفساد في الأرض، وإنما أقسموا على علمهم أنهم  ليسوا مفسدين ولا سارقين، لأنهم عرفوا أنهم سبروا من أحوالهم ما يدلهم على  عفتهم وورعهم، وأن هذا الأمر لا يقع منهم بعلم من اتهموهم، وهذا أبلغ في  نفي التهمة، من أن لو قالوا: " تالله لم نفسد في الأرض ولم نسرق "* 
*  ( قَالُوا فَمَا جَزَاؤُهُ  ) أي: جزاء هذا الفعل  ( إِنْ كُنْتُمْ كَاذِبِينَ  ) بأن كان معكم؟*
*  ( قَالُوا جَزَاؤُهُ مَنْ وُجِدَ فِي رَحْلِهِ فَهُوَ  ) أي: الموجود في رحله  ( جَزَاؤُهُ  ) بأن يتملكه صاحب السرقة، وكان هذا في دينهم أن السارق إذا ثبتت عليه السرقة كان ملكا لصاحب المال المسروق، ولهذا قالوا:  ( كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ  ).*
*  ( فَبَدَأَ  ) المفتش  ( بِأَوْعِيَتِهِم  ْ قَبْلَ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ  ) وذلك لتزول الريبة التي يظن أنها فعلت بالقصد، فلما لم يجد في أوعيتهم شيئا  ( اسْتَخْرَجَهَا مِنْ وِعَاءِ أَخِيهِ  ) ولم يقل "وجدها، أو سرقها أخوه" مراعاة للحقيقة الواقعة.*
*فحينئذ تم ليوسف ما أراد من بقاء أخيه عنده، على وجه لا يشعر به إخوته،  قال تعالى:  ( كَذَلِكَ كِدْنَا لِيُوسُفَ  ) أي: يسرنا له هذا الكيد، الذي توصل به إلى أمر غير مذموم  ( مَا كَانَ لِيَأْخُذَ أَخَاهُ فِي دِينِ الْمَلِكِ  ) لأنه ليس من دينه أن يتملك السارق، وإنما له عندهم، جزاء آخر، فلو ردت  الحكومة إلى دين الملك، لم يتمكن يوسف من إبقاء أخيه عنده، ولكنه جعل الحكم  منهم، ليتم له ما أراد.*
*قال تعالى:  ( نَرْفَعُ دَرَجَاتٍ مَنْ نَشَاءُ  ) بالعلم النافع، ومعرفة الطرق الموصلة إلى مقصدها، كما رفعنا درجات يوسف،  ( وَفَوْقَ كُلِّ ذِي عِلْمٍ عَلِيمٌ  ) فكل عالم، فوقه من هو أعلم منه حتى ينتهي العلم إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة.*
*فلما رأى إخوة يوسف ما رأوا  ( قَالُوا إِنْ يَسْرِقْ  ) هذا الأخ، فليس هذا غريبا منه.  ( فَقَدْ سَرَقَ أَخٌ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ  ) يعنون: يوسف عليه السلام، ومقصودهم تبرئة أنفسهم وأن هذا وأخاه قد يصدر منهما ما يصدر من السرقة، وهما ليسا شقيقين لنا.*
*وفي هذا من الغض عليهما ما فيه، ولهذا: أسرها يوسف في نفسه  ( وَلَمْ يُبْدِهَا لَهُمْ  ) أي: لم يقابلهم على ما قالوه بما يكرهون، بل كظم الغيظ، وأسرَّ الأمر في نفسه. و  ( قَالَ  ) في نفسه  ( أَنْتُمْ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا  ) حيث ذممتمونا بما أنتم على أشر منه،  ( وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَصِفُونَ  ) منا، من وصفنا بالسرقة، يعلم الله أنا براء منها، ثم سلكوا معه مسلك التملق، لعله يسمح لهم بأخيهم.
*
*فـ  ( قَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ إِنَّ لَهُ أَبًا شَيْخًا كَبِيرًا  ) أي: وإنه لا يصبر عنه، وسيشق عليه فراقه،  ( فَخُذْ أَحَدَنَا مَكَانَهُ إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  ) فأحسن إلينا وإلى أبينا بذلك.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (245)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(79) الى الأية(86)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   قَالَ مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَنْ نَأْخُذَ إِلا مَنْ وَجَدْنَا مَتَاعَنَا عِنْدَهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَظَالِمُونَ  (79)   .
*
*فـ  ( قَالَ  ) يوسف  ( مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَنْ نَأْخُذَ إِلا مَنْ وَجَدْنَا مَتَاعَنَا عِنْدَهُ  ) أي: هذا ظلم منا، لو أخذنا البريء بذنب من وجدنا متاعنا عنده، ولم يقل "من سرق" كل هذا تحرز من الكذب،  ( إِنَّا إِذًا  ) أي: إن أخذنا غير من وجد في رحله  ( لَظَالِمُونَ  ) حيث وضعنا العقوبة في غير موضعها.
*
*    فَلَمَّا اسْتَيْأَسُوا مِنْهُ خَلَصُوا نَجِيًّا قَالَ كَبِيرُهُمْ  أَلَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ أَخَذَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَوْثِقًا مِنَ  اللَّهِ وَمِنْ قَبْلُ مَا فَرَّطْتُمْ فِي يُوسُفَ فَلَنْ أَبْرَحَ  الأَرْضَ حَتَّى يَأْذَنَ لِي أَبِي أَوْ يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ لِي وَهُوَ  خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ  (80)   ارْجِعُوا إِلَى أَبِيكُمْ فَقُولُوا يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّ ابْنَكَ سَرَقَ  وَمَا شَهِدْنَا إِلا بِمَا عَلِمْنَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِلْغَيْبِ حَافِظِينَ  (81)   وَاسْأَلِ الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ  (82)   قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ عَسَى  اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ  الْحَكِيمُ  (83)   .
*
*أي: فلما استيأس إخوة يوسف من يوسف أن يسمح لهم بأخيهم  ( خَلَصُوا نَجِيًّا  ) أي: اجتمعوا وحدهم، ليس معهم غيرهم، وجعلوا يتناجون فيما بينهم، فـ  ( قَالَ كَبِيرُهُمْ أَلَمْ تَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ أَبَاكُمْ قَدْ أَخَذَ عَلَيْكُمْ مَوْثِقًا مِنَ اللَّهِ  ) في حفظه، وأنكم تأتون به إلا أن يحاط بكم  ( وَمِنْ قَبْلُ مَا فَرَّطْتُمْ فِي يُوسُفَ  ) ، فاجتمع عليكم الأمران، تفريطكم في يوسف السابق، وعدم إتيانكم بأخيه باللاحق، فليس لي وجه أواجه به أبي.*
*  ( فَلَنْ أَبْرَحَ الأرْضَ  ) أي: سأقيم في هذه الأرض ولا أزال بها  ( حَتَّى يَأْذَنَ لِي أَبِي أَوْ يَحْكُمَ اللَّهُ لِي  ) أي: يقدر لي المجيء وحدي، أو مع أخي  ( وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الْحَاكِمِينَ  ).*
*ثم وصَّاهم بما يقولون لأبيهم، فقال:  ( ارْجِعُوا إِلَى أَبِيكُمْ فَقُولُوا يَا أَبَانَا إِنَّ ابْنَكَ سَرَقَ  ) أي: وأخذ بسرقته، ولم يحصل لنا أن نأتيك به، مع ما بذلنا من الجهد في ذلك.  والحال أنا ما شهدنا بشيء لم نعلمه، وإنما شهدنا بما علمنا، لأننا رأينا  الصواع استخرج من رحله،  ( وَمَا كُنَّا لِلْغَيْبِ حَافِظِينَ  ) أي: لو كنا نعلم الغيب لما حرصنا وبذلنا المجهود في  < 1-404 >  ذهابه معنا، ولما أعطيناك عهودنا ومواثيقنا، فلم نظن أن الأمر سيبلغ ما بلغ.*
*  ( وَاسْأَلِ  ) إن شككت في قولنا  ( الْقَرْيَةَ الَّتِي كُنَّا فِيهَا وَالْعِيرَ الَّتِي أَقْبَلْنَا فِيهَا  ) فقد اطلعوا على ما أخبرناك به  ( وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ  ) لم نكذب ولم نغير ولم نبدل، بل هذا الواقع.*
*فلما رجعوا إلى أبيهم وأخبروه بهذا الخبر، اشتد حزنه وتضاعف كمده،  واتهمهم أيضا في هذه القضية، كما اتهمهم في الأولى، و  ( قَالَ بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا فَصَبْرٌ جَمِيلٌ  ) أي: ألجأ في ذلك إلى الصبر الجميل، الذي لا يصحبه تسخط ولا جزع، ولا شكوى  للخلق، ثم لجأ إلى حصول الفرج لما رأى أن الأمر اشتد، والكربة انتهت فقال:  ( عَسَى اللَّهُ أَنْ يَأْتِيَنِي بِهِمْ جَمِيعًا  ) أي: يوسف و "بنيامين" وأخوهم الكبير الذي أقام في مصر.
*
*  ( إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ  ) الذي يعلم حالي، واحتياجي إلى تفريجه ومنَّته، واضطراري إلى إحسانه،  ( الْحَكِيمُ  ) الذي جعل لكل شيء قدرا، ولكل أمر منتهى، بحسب ما اقتضته حكمته الربانية.
*
*    وَتَوَلَّى عَنْهُمْ وَقَالَ يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ  (84)   قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ  (85)   قَالَ إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  (86)   .
*
*أي: وتولى يعقوب عليه الصلاة والسلام عن أولاده بعد ما أخبروه هذا  الخبر، واشتد به الأسف والأسى، وابيضت عيناه من الحزن الذي في قلبه، والكمد  الذي أوجب له كثرة البكاء، حيث ابيضت عيناه من ذلك.*
*  ( فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ  ) أي: ممتلئ القلب من الحزن الشديد،  ( وَقَالَ يَا أَسَفَى عَلَى يُوسُفَ  ) أي: ظهر منه ما كمن من الهم القديم والشوق المقيم، وذكرته هذه المصيبة الخفيفة بالنسبة للأولى، المصيبة الأولى.* 
*فقال له أولاده متعجبين من حاله:  ( تَاللَّهِ تَفْتَأُ تَذْكُرُ يُوسُفَ  ) أي: لا تزال تذكر يوسف في جميع أحوالك.  ( حَتَّى تَكُونَ حَرَضًا  ) أي: فانيا لا حراك فيك ولا قدرة على الكلام.*
*  ( أَوْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْهَالِكِينَ  ) أي: لا تترك ذكره مع قدرتك على ذكره أبدا.*
*  ( قَالَ  ) يعقوب  ( إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي  ) أي: ما أبث من الكلام  ( وَحُزْنِي  ) الذي في قلبي  ( إِلَى اللَّهِ  ) وحده، لا إليكم ولا إلى غيركم من الخلق، فقولوا ما شئتم  ( وَأَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  ) من أنه سيردهم علي ويقر عيني بالاجتماع بهم.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (246)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(87) الى الأية(95)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ وَلا  تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لا يَيْئَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ  إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  (87)   فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ قَالُوا يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ مَسَّنَا  وَأَهْلَنَا الضُّرُّ وَجِئْنَا بِبِضَاعَةٍ مُزْجَاةٍ فَأَوْفِ لَنَا  الْكَيْلَ وَتَصَدَّقْ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْزِي الْمُتَصَدِّقِي  نَ  (88)   .
*
*أي: قال يعقوب عليه السلام لبنيه:  (  يَا بَنِيَّ اذْهَبُوا فَتَحَسَّسُوا مِنْ يُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ  ) أي: احرصوا واجتهدوا على التفتيش عنهما  (  وَلا تَيْأَسُوا مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ  ) فإن الرجاء يوجب للعبد السعي والاجتهاد فيما رجاه، والإياس: يوجب له  التثاقل والتباطؤ، وأولى ما رجا العباد، فضل الله وإحسانه ورحمته وروحه،  (  إِنَّهُ لا يَيْئَسُ مِنْ رَوْحِ اللَّهِ إِلا الْقَوْمُ الْكَافِرُونَ  ) فإنهم لكفرهم يستبعدون رحمته، ورحمته بعيدة منهم، فلا تتشبهوا بالكافرين.*
*ودل هذا على أنه بحسب إيمان العبد يكون رجاؤه لرحمة الله وروحه، فذهبوا  (  فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ  ) أي: على يوسف  (  قَالُوا  ) متضرعين إليه:  (  يَا  أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ مَسَّنَا وَأَهْلَنَا الضُّرُّ وَجِئْنَا بِبِضَاعَةٍ  مُزْجَاةٍ فَأَوْفِ لَنَا الْكَيْلَ وَتَصَدَّقْ عَلَيْنَا  ) أي: قد اضطررنا نحن وأهلنا  (  وَجِئْنَا بِبِضَاعَةٍ مُزْجَاةٍ  ) أي: مدفوعة مرغوب عنها لقلتها، وعدم وقوعها الموقع،  (  فَأَوْفِ لَنَا الْكَيْلَ  ) أي: مع عدم وفاء العرض، وتصدق علينا بالزيادة عن الواجب.  (  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَجْزِي الْمُتَصَدِّقِي  نَ  ) بثواب الدنيا والآخرة.*
*فلما انتهى الأمر، وبلغ أشده، رقَّ لهم يوسف رقَّة شديدة، وعرَّفهم بنفسه، وعاتبهم.
*
*    قَالَ هَلْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ بِيُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ إِذْ أَنْتُمْ جَاهِلُونَ  (89)   قَالُوا أَئِنَّكَ لأَنْتَ يُوسُفُ قَالَ أَنَا يُوسُفُ وَهَذَا أَخِي  قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ  اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ  (90)   قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ آثَرَكَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا وَإِنْ كُنَّا لَخَاطِئِينَ  (91)   قَالَ لا تَثْرِيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ  (92)   
**  ( قال هَلْ عَلِمْتُمْ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ بِيُوسُفَ وَأَخِيهِ ) أما يوسف فظاهر فعلهم فيه، وأما أخوه، فلعله والله أعلم قولهم:       إِنْ يَسْرِقْ فَقَدْ سَرَقَ أَخٌ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ       أو أن الحادث الذي فرَّق بينه وبين أبيه، هم السبب فيه، والأصل الموجب له.  ( إِذْ أَنْتُمْ جَاهِلُونَ ) وهذا نوع اعتذار لهم بجهلهم، أو توبيخ لهم إذ فعلوا فعل الجاهلين، مع أنه لا ينبغي ولا يليق منهم.*
*فعرفوا أن الذي خاطبهم هو يوسف، فقالوا:  ( أَئِنَّكَ لأنْتَ يُوسُفُ قَالَ أَنَا يُوسُفُ وَهَذَا أَخِي قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا ) بالإيمان والتقوى والتمكين في الدنيا، وذلك بسبب الصبر والتقوى،  ( إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ ) أي: يتقي فعل ما حرم الله، ويصبر على الآلام والمصائب، وعلى الأوامر بامتثالها  ( فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ ) فإن هذا من الإحسان، والله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا.*
*  ( قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ آثَرَكَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا ) أي: فضلك علينا بمكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن الشيم، وأسأنا إليك غاية الإساءة،  وحرصنا على إيصال الأذى إليك، والتبعيد لك عن أبيك، فآثرك الله تعالى ومكنك  مما تريد  ( وَإِنْ كُنَّا لَخَاطِئِينَ ) وهذا غاية الاعتراف منهم بالجرم الحاصل منهم على يوسف.*
*فـ  ( قَالَ ) لهم يوسف عليه السلام، كرما وجودا:  < 1-405 >   ( لا تَثْرِيبَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْيَوْمَ ) أي: لا أثرب عليكم ولا ألومكم  ( يَغْفِرُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَهُوَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ ) فسمح لهم سماحا تاما، من غير تعيير لهم على ذكر الذنب السابق، ودعا لهم  بالمغفرة والرحمة، وهذا نهاية الإحسان، الذي لا يتأتى إلا من خواص الخلق  وخيار المصطفين.
*
*    اذْهَبُوا بِقَمِيصِي هَذَا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ بَصِيرًا وَأْتُونِي بِأَهْلِكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ  (93)   وَلَمَّا فَصَلَتِ الْعِيرُ قَالَ أَبُوهُمْ إِنِّي لأَجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ لَوْلا أَنْ تُفَنِّدُونِ  (94)   قَالُوا تَاللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَفِي ضَلالِكَ الْقَدِيمِ  (95)   . 
*
*أي: قال يوسف عليه السلام لإخوته:  ( اذْهَبُوا بِقَمِيصِي هَذَا فَأَلْقُوهُ عَلَى وَجْهِ أَبِي يَأْتِ  بَصِيرًا  ) لأن كل داء يداوى بضده، فهذا القميص - لما كان فيه أثر ريح يوسف، الذي أودع  قلب أبيه من الحزن والشوق ما الله به عليم - أراد أن يشمه، فترجع إليه  روحه، وتتراجع إليه نفسه، ويرجع إليه بصره، ولله في ذلك حكم وأسرار، لا  يطلع عليها العباد، وقد اطلع يوسف من ذلك على هذا الأمر.*
*  ( وَأْتُونِي بِأَهْلِكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ  ) أي: أولادكم وعشيرتكم وتوابعكم كلهم، ليحصل تمام اللقاء، ويزول عنكم نكد المعيشة، وضنك الرزق.*
*  ( وَلَمَّا فَصَلَتِ الْعِيرُ  ) عن أرض مصر مقبلة إلى أرض فلسطين، شمَّ يعقوب ريح القميص، فقال:  ( إِنِّي لأجِدُ رِيحَ يُوسُفَ لَوْلا أَنْ تُفَنِّدُونِ  ) أي: تسخرون مني، وتزعمون أن هذا الكلام، صدر مني من غير شعور، لأنه رأى منهم من التعجب من حاله ما أوجب له هذا القول.*
*فوقع ما ظنه بهم فقالوا:  ( تَاللَّهِ إِنَّكَ لَفِي ضَلالِكَ الْقَدِيمِ  ) أي: لا تزال تائها في بحر الحبّ لا تدري ما تقول.
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (247)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(96) الى الأية(103)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 


**   فَلَمَّا أَنْ جَاءَ الْبَشِيرُ أَلْقَاهُ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَارْتَدَّ  بَصِيرًا قَالَ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا  تَعْلَمُونَ  (96)   قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ  (97)   قَالَ سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ  (98)   .
*
* ( فَلَمَّا أَنْ جَاءَ الْبَشِيرُ  ) بقرب الاجتماع بيوسف وإخوته وأبيهم،  ( أَلْقَاهُ  ) أي: القميص  ( عَلَى وَجْهِهِ فَارْتَدَّ بَصِيرًا  ) أي: رجع على حاله الأولى بصيرا، بعد أن ابيضت عيناه من الحزن، فقال لمن  حضره من أولاده وأهله الذين كانوا يفندون رأيه، ويتعجبون منه منتصرا عليهم،  متبجحا بنعمة الله عليه:  ( أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكُمْ إِنِّي أَعْلَمُ مِنَ اللَّهِ مَا لا تَعْلَمُونَ  ) حيث كنت مترجيا للقاء يوسف، مترقبا لزوال الهم والغم والحزن.*
*فأقروا بذنبهم ونجعوا بذلك و  ( قَالُوا يَا أَبَانَا اسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا ذُنُوبَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا خَاطِئِينَ  ) حيث فعلنا معك ما فعلنا.*
* فـ  ( قَالَ  ) مجيبا لطلبتهم، ومسرعا لإجابتهم:  ( سَوْفَ أَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكُمْ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ  ) أي: ورجائي به أن يغفر لكم ويرحمكم، ويتغمدكم برحمته، وقد قيل: إنه أخر  الاستغفار لهم إلى وقت السحر الفاضل، ليكون أتمَّ للاستغفار، وأقرب  للإجابة.
*
*    فَلَمَّا دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ وَقَالَ ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ  (99)   وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا وَقَالَ يَا  أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي  حَقًّا وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ  بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ نَزَغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي  وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِمَا يَشَاءُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ  الْعَلِيمُ الْحَكِيمُ  (100)   .
*
*أي:  ( فَلَمَّا  ) تجهز يعقوب وأولاده وأهلهم أجمعون، وارتحلوا من بلادهم قاصدين الوصول إلى يوسف في مصر وسكناها، فلما وصلوا إليه، و  ( دَخَلُوا عَلَى يُوسُفَ آوَى إِلَيْهِ أَبَوَيْهِ  ) أي: ضمهما إليه، واختصهما بقربه، وأبدى لهما من البر والإكرام  والتبجيل والإعظام شيئا عظيما،  ( وَقَالَ  ) لجميع أهله:  ( ادْخُلُوا مِصْرَ إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ آمِنِينَ  ) من جميع المكاره والمخاوف، فدخلوا في هذه الحال السارة، وزال عنهم النصب ونكد المعيشة، وحصل السرور والبهجة.*
*  ( وَرَفَعَ أَبَوَيْهِ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ  ) أي: على سرير الملك، ومجلس العزيز،  ( وَخَرُّوا لَهُ سُجَّدًا  ) أي: أبوه، وأمه وإخوته، سجودا على وجه التعظيم والتبجيل والإكرام،  ( وَقَالَ  ) لما رأى هذه الحال، ورأى سجودهم له:  ( يَا أَبَتِ هَذَا تَأْوِيلُ رُؤْيَايَ مِنْ قَبْلُ  ) حين رأي أحد عشر كوكبا والشمس والقمر له ساجدين، فهذا وقوعها الذي آلت إليه ووصلت  ( قَدْ جَعَلَهَا رَبِّي حَقًّا  ) فلم يجعلها أضغاث أحلام.*
*  ( وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي  ) إحسانا جسيما  ( إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ  ) وهذا من لطفه وحسن خطابه عليه السلام، حيث ذكر حاله في السجن، ولم يذكر  حاله في الجب، لتمام عفوه عن إخوته، وأنه لا يذكر ذلك الذنب، وأن إتيانكم  من البادية من إحسان الله إلي.*
*فلم يقل: جاء بكم من الجوع والنصب، ولا قال: "أحسن بكم" بل قال  ( أَحْسَنَ بِي  ) جعل الإحسان عائدا إليه، فتبارك من يختص برحمته من يشاء من عباده، ويهب لهم من لدنه رحمة إنه هو الوهاب.  ( مِنْ بَعْدِ أَنْ نزغَ الشَّيْطَانُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَ إِخْوَتِي  ) فلم يقل "نزغ الشيطان إخوتي" بل كأن الذنب والجهل، صدر من الطرفين، فالحمد لله الذي أخزى الشيطان ودحره، وجمعنا بعد تلك الفرقة الشاقة.*
*  ( إِنَّ رَبِّي لَطِيفٌ لِمَا يَشَاءُ  ) يوصل بره وإحسانه إلى العبد من حيث لا يشعر، ويوصله إلى المنازل الرفيعة من أمور يكرهها،  ( إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَلِيمُ  ) الذي يعلم ظواهر الأمور وبواطنها، وسرائر العباد وضمائرهم،  ( الْحَكِيمُ  ) في وضعه الأشياء مواضعها، وسوقه  < 1-406 >  الأمور إلى أوقاتها المقدرة لها.
*
*    رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ  الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي  بِالصَّالِحِينَ  (101)   .
*
*لما أتم الله ليوسف ما أتم من التمكين في الأرض والملك، وأقر عينه  بأبويه وإخوته، وبعد العلم العظيم الذي أعطاه الله إياه، قال مقرا بنعمة  الله شاكرا لها داعيا بالثبات على الإسلام:*
*  ( رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ  ) وذلك أنه كان على خزائن الأرض وتدبيرها ووزيرا كبيرا للملك  ( وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأحَادِيثِ  ) أي: من تأويل أحاديث الكتب المنزلة وتأويل الرؤيا وغير ذلك من العلم  ( فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّي فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا  ) أي: أدم عليّ الإسلام وثبتني عليه حتى توفاني عليه، ولم يكن هذا دعاء باستعجال الموت،  ( وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ  ) من الأنبياء الأبرار والأصفياء الأخيار.
*
*    ذَلِكَ مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ نُوحِيهِ إِلَيْكَ وَمَا كُنْتَ لَدَيْهِمْ إِذْ أَجْمَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ وَهُمْ يَمْكُرُونَ  (102)   .
*
*لما قص الله هذه القصة على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قال الله له:  ( ذَلِكَ ) الإنباء الذي أخبرناك به  ( مِنْ أَنْبَاءِ الْغَيْبِ ) الذي لولا إيحاؤنا إليك لما وصل إليك هذا الخبر الجليل، فإنك لم تكن حاضرا  لديهم  ( إِذْ أَجْمَعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ ) أي: إخوة يوسف  ( وَهُمْ يَمْكُرُونَ ) به حين تعاقدوا على التفريق بينه وبين أبيه، في حالة لا يطلع عليها إلا  الله تعالى، ولا يمكن أحدا أن يصل إلى علمها، إلا بتعليم الله له إياها.*
*كما قال تعالى لما قص قصة موسى وما جرى له، ذكر الحال التي لا سبيل للخلق إلى علمها إلا بوحيه       وَمَا كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ إِذْ قَضَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى الأَمْرَ وَمَا كُنْتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ       الآيات، فهذا أدل دليل على أن ما جاء به رسول الله حقا.* 
*    وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ  (103)   . 
*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ  ) على إيمانهم  ( بِمُؤْمِنِينَ  ) فإن مداركهم ومقاصدهم قد أصبحت فاسدة، فلا ينفعهم حرص الناصحين عليهم ولو  عدمت الموانع، بأن كانوا يعلمونهم ويدعونهم إلى ما فيه الخير لهم، ودفع  الشر عنهم، من غير أجر ولا عوض، ولو أقاموا لهم من الشواهد والآيات الدالات  على صدقهم ما أقاموا. ولهذا قال: 
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (248)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يوسف
من الأية(104) الى الأية(111)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما الصلاة والسلام 
وهي مكية 

**   وَمَا تَسْأَلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ     (104)    وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ آيَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأَرْضِ يَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهَا وَهُمْ عَنْهَا مُعْرِضُونَ     (105)    وَمَا يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلا وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ     (106)    أَفَأَمِنُوا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمْ غَاشِيَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ أَوْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لا يَشْعُرُونَ     (107)   . 
*
*  (وَمَا تَسْأَلُهُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ إِنْ هُوَ إِلا ذِكْرٌ  لِلْعَالَمِينَ) يتذكرون به ما ينفعهم ليفعلوه، وما يضرهم ليتركوه.* 
*   (وَكَأَيِّنْ) أي: وكم  (مِنْ آيَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ  يَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهَا) دالة لهم على توحيد الله  (وَهُمْ عَنْهَا  مُعْرِضُونَ).* 
*ومع  هذا إن وجد منهم بعض الإيمان فلا  (يُؤْمِنُ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِاللَّهِ إِلا  وَهُمْ مُشْرِكُونَ) فهم وإن أقروا بربوبية الله تعالى، وأنه الخالق الرازق  المدبر لجميع  الأمور، فإنهم يشركون في ألوهية الله وتوحيده، فهؤلاء الذين  وصلوا إلى هذه  الحال لم يبق عليهم إلا أن يحل بهم العذاب، ويفجأهم العقاب  وهم آمنون،  ولهذا قال:* 
*   (أَفَأَمِنُوا) أي: الفاعلون لتلك الأفعال، المعرضون عن آيات الله  (أَنْ  تَأْتِيَهُمْ غَاشِيَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ) أي: عذاب يغشاهم ويعمهم  ويستأصلهم،  (أَوْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً) أي: فجأة  (وَهُمْ لا  يَشْعُرُونَ) أي: فإنهم قد استوجبوا لذلك، فليتوبوا إلى الله، ويتركوا ما  يكون سببا في عقابهم. 
*
*     قُلْ هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ أَنَا  وَمَنِ  اتَّبَعَنِي وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ      (108)     وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلا رِجَالا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ   أَهْلِ الْقُرَى أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرُوا كَيْفَ   كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَدَارُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ   لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ     (109)   . 
*
*يقول  تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم:  ( قُلْ ) للناس  ( هَذِهِ سَبِيلِي  ) أي: طريقي التي أدعو إليها، وهي السبيل الموصلة إلى الله وإلى دار  كرامته،  المتضمنة للعلم بالحق والعمل به وإيثاره، وإخلاص الدين لله وحده  لا شريك  له،  ( أَدْعُو إِلَى اللَّهِ ) أي: أحثُّ الخلق والعباد إلى  الوصول إلى ربهم، وأرغِّبهم في ذلك وأرهِّبهم  مما يبعدهم عنه.* 
*ومع  هذا فأنا  ( عَلَى بَصِيرَةٍ ) من ديني، أي: على علم ويقين من غير شك ولا  امتراء ولا مرية.  ( وَ ) كذلك  ( مَنِ اتَّبَعَنِي ) يدعو إلى الله كما  أدعو على بصيرة من أمره.  ( وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ ) عما نسب إليه مما لا  يليق بجلاله، أو ينافي كماله.* 
*  ( وَمَا أَنَا مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ ) في جميع أموري، بل أعبد الله مخلصا له الدين.* 
*ثم  قال تعالى  ( وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلا رِجَالا ) أي: لم نرسل  ملائكة ولا غيرهم من أصناف الخلق، فلأي شيء يستغرب قومك  رسالتك، ويزعمون  أنه ليس لك عليهم فضل، فلك فيمن قبلك من المرسلين أسوة  حسنة  ( نُوحِي  إِلَيْهِمْ مِنْ أَهْلِ الْقُرَى ) أي: لا من البادية، بل من أهل القرى    < 1-407 >   الذين هم أكمل عقولا وأصح آراء، وليتبين أمرهم ويتضح  شأنهم.* 
*  (  أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الأرْضِ ) إذا لم يصدقوا لقولك،  ( فَيَنْظُرُوا  كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ ) كيف أهلكهم الله  بتكذيبهم، فاحذروا أن تقيموا على ما أقاموا عليه، فيصيبكم  ما أصابهم،  (  وَلَدَارُ الآخِرَةِ ) أي: الجنة وما فيها من النعيم المقيم،  ( خَيْرٌ  لِلَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا ) الله في امتثال أوامره، واجتناب نواهيه، فإن نعيم  الدنيا منغص منكد، منقطع،  ونعيم الآخرة تام كامل، لا يفنى أبدا، بل هو على  الدوام في تزايد وتواصل، (     عَطَاءً غَيْرَ مَجْذُوذٍ     )  ( أَفَلا تَعْقِلُونَ ) أي: أفلا تكون لكم عقول تؤثر الذي هو خير على الأدنى. 
*
*      حَتَّى إِذَا اسْتَيْئَسَ الرُّسُلُ وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ قَدْ كُذِبُوا   جَاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا فَنُجِّيَ مَنْ نَشَاءُ وَلا يُرَدُّ بَأْسُنَا عَنِ   الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ     (110)     لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لأُولِي الأَلْبَابِ مَا كَانَ   حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى وَلَكِنْ تَصْدِيقَ الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ   وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ     (111)   . 
*
*يخبر  تعالى: أنه يرسل الرسل الكرام، فيكذبهم القوم المجرمون اللئام،  وأن الله  تعالى يمهلهم ليرجعوا إلى الحق، ولا يزال الله يمهلهم حتى إنه تصل  الحال  إلى غاية الشدة منهم على الرسل.* 
*حتى  إن الرسل - على كمال يقينهم، وشدة تصديقهم بوعد الله ووعيده - ربما  أنه  يخطر بقلوبهم نوع من الإياس، ونوع من ضعف العلم والتصديق، فإذا بلغ  الأمر  هذه الحال  ( جَاءَهُمْ نَصْرُنَا فَنُجِّيَ مَنْ نَشَاءُ ) وهم الرسل  وأتباعهم،  ( وَلا يُرَدُّ بَأْسُنَا عَنِ الْقَوْمِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ ) أي:  ولا يرد عذابنا، عمن اجترم، وتجرأ على الله (     فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَلا نَاصِرٍ    ) .* 
*  (  لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ ) أي: قصص الأنبياء والرسل مع قومهم،  (  عِبْرَةٌ لأولِي الألْبَابِ ) أي: يعتبرون بها، أهل الخير وأهل الشر، وأن  من فعل مثل فعلهم ناله ما نالهم  من كرامة أو إهانة، ويعتبرون بها أيضا، ما  لله من صفات الكمال والحكمة  العظيمة، وأنه الله الذي لا تنبغي العبادة  إلا له وحده لا شريك له.* 
*وقوله:   ( مَا كَانَ حَدِيثًا يُفْتَرَى ) أي: ما كان هذا القرآن الذي قص الله به  عليكم من أنباء الغيب ما قص من الأحاديث المفتراة المختلقة،  ( وَلَكِنْ )  كان  ( تصديق الَّذِي بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ ) من الكتب السابقة، يوافقها ويشهد  لها بالصحة،  ( وَتَفْصِيلَ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ ) يحتاج إليه العباد من أصول  الدين وفروعه، ومن الأدلة والبراهين.* 
*  (  وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ ) فإنهم - بسبب ما يحصل لهم به  من العلم بالحق وإيثاره - يحصل لهم الهدى، وبما يحصل لهم من الثواب العاجل  والآجل تحصل لهم الرحمة.* 

* فصل  * *في ذكر شيء من العبر والفوائد التي اشتملت عليها هذه القصة العظيمة التي قال الله في أولها (     نَحْنُ نَقُصُّ عَلَيْكَ أَحْسَنَ الْقَصَصِ    ) وقال (     لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي يُوسُفَ وَإِخْوَتِهِ آيَاتٌ لِلسَّائِلِينَ    ) وقال في آخرها  ( لَقَدْ كَانَ فِي قَصَصِهِمْ عِبْرَةٌ لأولِي الألْبَابِ ) غير ما تقدم في مطاويها من الفوائد.* 
*فمن  ذلك، أن هذه القصة من أحسن القصص وأوضحها وأبينها، لما فيها من  أنواع  التنقلات، من حال إلى حال، ومن محنة إلى محنة، ومن محنة إلى منحة  ومنَّة،  ومن ذل إلى عز، ومن رقٍّ إلى ملك، ومن فرقة وشتات إلى اجتماع  وائتلاف، ومن  حزن إلى سرور، ومن رخاء إلى جدب، ومن جدب إلى رخاء، ومن ضيق  إلى سعة، ومن  إنكار إلى إقرار، فتبارك من قصها فأحسنها، ووضحها وبيَّنها.* 
*ومنها:  أن فيها أصلا لتعبير الرؤيا، وأن علم التعبير من العلوم المهمة  التي  يعطيها الله من يشاء من عباده، وإن أغلب ما تبنى عليه المناسبة  والمشابهة  في الاسم والصفة، فإن رؤيا يوسف التي رأى أن الشمس والقمر، وأحد  عشر كوكبا  له ساجدين، وجه المناسبة فيها: أن هذه الأنوار هي زينة السماء  وجمالها،  وبها منافعها، فكذلك الأنبياء والعلماء، زينة للأرض وجمال، وبهم  يهتدى في  الظلمات كما يهتدى بهذه الأنوار، ولأن الأصل أبوه وأمه، وإخوته هم  الفرع،  فمن المناسب أن يكون الأصل أعظم نورا وجرما، لما هو فرع عنه. فلذلك  كانت  الشمس أمه، والقمر أباه، والكواكب إخوته.* 
*ومن  المناسبة أن الشمس لفظ مؤنث، فلذلك كانت أمه، والقمر والكواكب  مذكرات،  فكانت لأبيه وإخوته،.ومن المناسبة أن الساجد معظم محترم للمسجود  له،  والمسجود [له] معظم محترم، فلذلك دل ذلك على أن يوسف يكون معظما محترما   عند أبويه وإخوته.* 
*ومن لازم ذلك أن يكون مجتبى مفضلا في العلم والفضائل الموجبة لذلك، ولذلك قال له أبوه: )     وَكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ الأَحَادِيثِ    )    < 1-408 >    ومن المناسبة في رؤيا الفتيين، أنه أول رؤيا، الذي  رأى أنه يعصر خمرا، أن  الذي يعصر في العادة، يكون خادما لغيره، والعصر  يقصد لغيره، فلذلك أوَّله  بما يؤول إليه، أنه يسقي ربه، وذلك متضمن لخروجه  من السجن.* 
*وأوَّل  الذي رأى أنه يحمل فوق رأسه خبزا تأكل الطير منه، بأن جلدة رأسه  ولحمه،  وما في ذلك من المخ، أنه هو الذي يحمله، وأنه سيبرز للطيور، بمحل  تتمكن من  الأكل من رأسه، فرأى من حاله أنه سيقتل ويصلب بعد موته فيبرز  للطيور  فتأكل من رأسه، وذلك لا يكون إلا بالصلب بعد القتل.* 
*وأوَّل  رؤيا الملك للبقرات والسنبلات، بالسنين المخصبة، والسنين  المجدبة، ووجه  المناسبة أن الملك، به ترتبط أحوال الرعية ومصالحها، وبصلاحه  تصلح،  وبفساده تفسد، وكذلك السنون بها صلاح أحوال الرعية، واستقامة أمر  المعاش  أو عدمه.* 
*وأما  البقر فإنها تحرث الأرض عليها، ويستقى عليها الماء، وإذا أخصبت  السنة  سمنت، وإذا أجدبت صارت عجافا، وكذلك السنابل في الخصب، تكثر وتخضر،  وفي  الجدب تقل وتيبس وهي أفضل غلال الأرض.* 
*ومنها:  ما فيها من الأدلة على صحة نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، حيث  قصَّ على  قومه هذه القصة الطويلة، وهو لم يقرأ كتب الأولين ولا دارس أحدا.* 
*يراه  قومه بين أظهرهم صباحا ومساء، وهو أمِّيٌّ لا يخط ولا يقرأ، وهي  موافقة،  لما في الكتب السابقة، وما كان لديهم إذ أجمعوا أمرهم وهم يمكرون.* 
*ومنها: أنه ينبغي البعد عن أسباب الشر، وكتمان ما تخشى مضرته، لقول يعقوب ليوسف      يَا بُنَيَّ لا تَقْصُصْ رُؤْيَاكَ عَلَى إِخْوَتِكَ فَيَكِيدُوا لَكَ كَيْدًا     ومنها: أنه يجوز ذكر الإنسان بما يكره على وجه النصيحة لغيره لقوله:      فَيَكِيدُوا لَكَ كَيْدًا     .* 
*ومنها:  أن نعمة الله على العبد، نعمة على من يتعلق به من أهل بيته  وأقاربه  وأصحابه، وأنه ربما شملتهم، وحصل لهم ما حصل له بسببه، كما قال  يعقوب في  تفسيره لرؤيا يوسف       وَكَذَلِكَ يَجْتَبِيكَ رَبُّكَ وَيُعَلِّمُكَ مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ  الأَحَادِيثِ وَيُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى آلِ يَعْقُوبَ     ولما تمت النعمة على يوسف، حصل لآل يعقوب من العز والتمكين في الأرض والسرور والغبطة ما حصل بسبب يوسف.* 
*ومنها:  أن العدل مطلوب في كل الأمور، لا في معاملة السلطان رعيته ولا  فيما دونه،  حتى في معاملة الوالد لأولاده، في المحبة والإيثار وغيره، وأن  في الإخلال  بذلك يختل عليه الأمر، وتفسد الأحوال، ولهذا، لما قدم يعقوب  يوسف في  المحبة وآثره على إخوته، جرى منهم ما جرى على أنفسهم، وعلى أبيهم  وأخيهم.* 
*ومنها:  الحذر من شؤم الذنوب، وأن الذنب الواحد يستتبع ذنوبا متعددة،  ولا يتم  لفاعله إلا بعدة جرائم، فإخوة يوسف لما أرادوا التفريق بينه وبين  أبيه،  احتالوا لذلك بأنواع من الحيل، وكذبوا عدة مرات، وزوروا على أبيهم في   القميص والدم الذي فيه، وفي إتيانهم عشاء يبكون، ولا تستبعد أنه قد كثر   البحث فيها في تلك المدة، بل لعل ذلك اتصل إلى أن اجتمعوا بيوسف، وكلما صار   البحث، حصل من الإخبار بالكذب، والافتراء، ما حصل، وهذا شؤم الذنب،  وآثاره  التابعة والسابقة واللاحقة.* 
*ومنها:  أن العبرة في حال العبد بكمال النهاية، لا بنقص البداية، فإن  أولاد يعقوب  عليه السلام جرى منهم ما جرى في أول الأمر، مما هو أكبر أسباب  النقص  واللوم، ثم انتهى أمرهم إلى التوبة النصوح، والسماح التام من يوسف  ومن  أبيهم، والدعاء لهم بالمغفرة والرحمة، وإذا سمح العبد عن حقه، فالله  خير  الراحمين.* 
*ولهذا - في أصح الأقوال - أنهم كانوا أنبياء لقوله تعالى:      وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَالأَسْبَاطِ      وهم أولاد يعقوب الاثنا عشر وذريتهم، ومما يدل على ذلك أن في رؤيا يوسف،   أنه رآهم كواكب نيرة، والكواكب فيها النور والهداية الذي من صفات الأنبياء،   فإن لم يكونوا أنبياء فإنهم علماء هداة.* 
*ومنها:  ما منَّ الله به على يوسف عليه الصلاة والسلام من العلم والحلم،  ومكارم  الأخلاق، والدعوة إلى الله وإلى دينه، وعفوه عن إخوته الخاطئين  عفوا  بادرهم به، وتمم ذلك بأن لا يثرب عليهم ولا يعيرهم به.* 
*ثم برُّه العظيم بأبويه، وإحسانه لإخوته، بل لعموم الخلق.* 
*ومنها:  أن بعض الشر أهون من بعض، وارتكاب أخف الضررين أولى من ارتكاب  أعظمهما،  فإن إخوة يوسف، لما اتفقوا على قتل يوسف أو إلقائه أرضا، وقال  قائل منهم:      لا تَقْتُلُوا يُوسُفَ وَأَلْقُوهُ فِي غَيَابَتِ الْجُبِّ      كان قوله أحسن منهم وأخف، وبسببه خف عن إخوته الإثم الكبير.* 
*ومنها:  أن الشيء إذا تداولته الأيدي وصار من جملة الأموال، ولم يعلم أنه كان على  غير وجه الشرع، أنه   < 1-409 >    لا إثم على من باشره ببيع أو  شراء، أو خدمة أو انتفاع، أو استعمال، فإن  يوسف عليه السلام باعه إخوته  بيعا حراما لا يجوز، ثم ذهبت به السيارة إلى  مصر فباعوه بها، وبقي عند  سيده غلاما رقيقا، وسماه الله شراء  ، وكان عندهم بمنزلة الغلام الرقيق المكرم.* 
*ومنها:  الحذر من الخلوة بالنساء التي يخشى منهن الفتنة، والحذر أيضا من  المحبة  التي يخشى ضررها، فإن امرأة العزيز جرى منها ما جرى، بسبب توحّدها  بيوسف،  وحبها الشديد له، الذي ما تركها حتى راودته تلك المراودة، ثم كذبت  عليه،  فسجن بسببها مدة طويلة.* 
*ومنها:  أن الهمَّ الذي همَّ به يوسف بالمرأة ثم تركه لله، مما يقربه  إلى الله  زلفى، لأن الهمّ داع من دواعي النفس الأمارة بالسوء، وهو طبيعة  لأغلب  الخلق، فلما قابل بينه وبين محبة الله وخشيته، غلبت محبة الله وخشيته  داعي  النفس والهوى. فكان ممن      خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى النَّفْسَ عَنِ الْهَوَى       ومن السبعة الذين يظلهم الله في ظل عرشه يوم لا ظل إلا ظله، أحدهم: "رجل  دعته امرأة  ذات منصب وجمال، فقال: إني أخاف الله" وإنما الهم الذي يلام  عليه العبد،  الهم الذي يساكنه، ويصير عزما، ربما اقترن به الفعل.* 
*ومنها:  أن من دخل الإيمان قلبه، وكان مخلصا لله في جميع أموره فإن الله  يدفع عنه  ببرهان إيمانه، وصدق إخلاصه من أنواع السوء والفحشاء وأسباب  المعاصي ما  هو جزاء لإيمانه وإخلاصه لقوله. (       وَهَمَّ بِهَا لَوْلا أَنْ رَأَى بُرْهَانَ رَبِّهِ كَذَلِكَ  لِنَصْرِفَ  عَنْهُ السُّوءَ وَالْفَحْشَاءَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  الْمُخْلَصِينَ    )  على قراءة من قرأها بكسر اللام، ومن قرأها بالفتح، فإنه من إخلاص الله   إياه، وهو متضمن لإخلاصه هو بنفسه، فلما أخلص عمله لله أخلصه الله، وخلصه   من السوء والفحشاء.* 
*ومنها:  أنه ينبغي للعبد إذا رأى محلا فيه فتنة وأسباب معصية، أن يفر  منه ويهرب  غاية ما يمكنه، ليتمكن من التخلص من المعصية، لأن يوسف عليه  السلام -لما  راودته التي هو في بيتها- فر هاربا، يطلب الباب ليتخلص من  شرها، ومنها: أن  القرائن يعمل بها عند الاشتباه، فلو تخاصم رجل وامرأته في  شيء من أواني  الدار، فما يصلح للرجل فإنه للرجل، وما يصلح للمرأة فهو لها،  إذا لم يكن  بينة، وكذا لو تنازع نجار وحداد في آلة حرفتهما من غير بينة،  والعمل  بالقافة في الأشباه والأثر، من هذا الباب، فإن شاهد يوسف شهد  بالقرينة،  وحكم بها في قد القميص، واستدل بقدِّه من دبره على صدق يوسف  وكذبها.* 
*ومما  يدل على هذه القاعدة، أنه استدل بوجود الصُّواع في رحل أخيه على  الحكم  عليه بالسرقة، من غير بينة شهادة ولا إقرار، فعلى هذا إذا وجد  المسروق في  يد السارق، خصوصا إذا كان معروفا بالسرقة، فإنه يحكم عليه  بالسرقة، وهذا  أبلغ من الشهادة، وكذلك وجود الرجل يتقيأ الخمر، أو وجود  المرأة التي لا  زوج لها ولا سيد، حاملا فإنه يقام بذلك الحد، ما لم يقم  مانع منه، ولهذا  سمى الله هذا الحاكم شاهدا فقال: (     وَشَهِدَ شَاهِدٌ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا    ) .* 
*ومنها:  ما عليه يوسف من الجمال الظاهر والباطن،.فإن جماله الظاهر، أوجب  للمرأة  التي هو في بيتها ما أوجب، وللنساء اللاتي جمعتهن حين لمنها على  ذلك أن  قطعن أيديهن وقلن (     مَا هَذَا بَشَرًا إِنْ هَذَا إِلا مَلَكٌ كَرِيمٌ    )  وأما جماله الباطن، فهو العفة العظيمة عن المعصية، مع وجود الدواعي  الكثيرة  لوقوعها، وشهادة امرأة العزيز والنسوة بعد ذلك ببراءته، ولهذا  قالت امرأة  العزيز: (     وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ فَاسْتَعْصَمَ    ) وقالت بعد ذلك:   (     الآنَ حَصْحَصَ الْحَقُّ أَنَا رَاوَدْتُهُ عَنْ نَفْسِهِ وَإِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ     ) وقالت النسوة: (     حَاشَ لِلَّهِ مَا عَلِمْنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنْ سُوءٍ    ) .* 
*ومنها:  أن يوسف عليه السلام اختار السجن على المعصية، فهكذا ينبغي  للعبد إذا  ابتلي بين أمرين - إما فعل معصية، وإما عقوبة دنيوية - أن يختار  العقوبة  الدنيوية على مواقعة الذنب الموجب للعقوبة الشديدة في الدنيا  والآخرة،  ولهذا من علامات الإيمان، أن يكره العبد أن يعود في الكفر، بعد أن  أنقذه  الله منه، كما يكره أن يلقى في النار.* 
*ومنها: أنه ينبغي للعبد أن يلتجئ إلى الله، ويحتمي بحماه عند وجود أسباب المعصية، ويتبرأ من حوله وقوته، لقول يوسف عليه السلام: (     وَإِلا تَصْرِفْ عَنِّي كَيْدَهُنَّ أَصْبُ إِلَيْهِنَّ وَأَكُنْ مِنَ الْجَاهِلِينَ    ) .* 
*ومنها:  أن العلم والعقل يدعوان صاحبهما إلى الخير، وينهيانه عن الشر،  وأن الجهل  يدعو صاحبه إلى موافقة هوى النفس، وإن كان معصية ضارا لصاحبه.* 
*    < 1-410 >    ومنها: أنه كما على العبد عبودية لله في الرخاء، فعليه  عبودية له في الشدة، فــ "يوسف"عليه السلام لم  يزل يدعو إلى الله، فلما  دخل السجن، استمر على ذلك، ودعا الفتيين إلى  التوحيد، ونهاهما عن الشرك،  ومن فطنته عليه السلام أنه لما رأى فيهما  قابلية لدعوته، حيث ظنا فيه الظن  الحسن وقالا له: (     إِنَّا نَرَاكَ مِنَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ    )  وأتياه لأن يعبر لهما رؤياهما، فرآهما متشوفين لتعبيرها عنده - رأى ذلك   فرصة فانتهزها، فدعاهما إلى الله تعالى قبل أن يعبر رؤياهما ليكون أنجح   لمقصوده، وأقرب لحصول مطلوبه، وبين لهما أولا أن الذي أوصله إلى الحال التي   رأياه فيها من الكمال والعلم، إيمانه وتوحيده، وتركه ملة من لا يؤمن  بالله  واليوم الآخر، وهذا دعاء لهما بالحال، ثم دعاهما بالمقال، وبين فساد  الشرك  وبرهن عليه، وحقيقة التوحيد وبرهن عليه.* 
*ومنها:  أنه يبدأ بالأهم فالأهم، وأنه إذا سئل المفتي، وكان السائل  حاجته في غير  سؤاله أشد أنه ينبغي له أن يعلمه ما يحتاج إليه قبل أن يجيب  سؤاله، فإن  هذا علامة على نصح المعلم وفطنته، وحسن إرشاده وتعليمه، فإن  يوسف - لما  سأله الفتيان عن الرؤيا - قدم لهما قبل تعبيرها دعوتهما إلى  الله وحده لا  شريك له.* 
*ومنها:  أن من وقع في مكروه وشدة، لا بأس أن يستعين بمن له قدرة على  تخليصه، أو  الإخبار بحاله، وأن هذا لا يكون شكوى للمخلوق، فإن هذا من  الأمور العادية  التي جرى العرف باستعانة الناس بعضهم ببعض، ولهذا قال يوسف  للذي ظن أنه  ناج من الفتيين: (     اذْكُرْنِي عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ    ) .* 
*ومنها:  أنه ينبغي ويتأكد على المعلم استعمال الإخلاص التام في تعليمه  وأن لا  يجعل تعليمه وسيلة لمعاوضة أحد في مال أو جاه أو نفع، وأن لا يمتنع  من  التعليم، أو لا ينصح فيه، إذا لم يفعل السائل ما كلفه به المعلم، فإن  يوسف  عليه السلام قد قال، ووصى أحد الفتيين أن يذكره عند ربه، فلم يذكره  ونسي،  فلما بدت حاجتهم إلى سؤال يوسف أرسلوا ذلك الفتى، وجاءه سائلا  مستفتيا عن  تلك الرؤيا، فلم يعنفه يوسف، ولا وبخه، لتركه ذكره بل أجابه عن  سؤاله  جوابا تاما من كل وجه.* 
*ومنها:  أنه ينبغي للمسئول أن يدل السائل على أمر ينفعه مما يتعلق  بسؤاله، ويرشده  إلى الطريق التي ينتفع بها في دينه ودنياه، فإن هذا من كمال  نصحه وفطنته،  وحسن إرشاده، فإن يوسف عليه السلام لم يقتصر على تعبير رؤيا  الملك، بل  دلهم - مع ذلك - على ما يصنعون في تلك السنين المخصبات من كثرة  الزرع،  وكثرة جبايته.* 
*ومنها:  أنه لا يلام الإنسان على السعي في دفع التهمة عن نفسه، وطلب  البراءة لها،  بل يحمد على ذلك، كما امتنع يوسف عن الخروج من السجن حتى  تتبين لهم  براءته بحال النسوة اللاتي قطعن أيديهن، ومنها: فضيلة العلم، علم  الأحكام  والشرع، وعلم تعبير الرؤيا، وعلم التدبير والتربية؛ وأنه أفضل من  الصورة  الظاهرة، ولو بلغت في الحسن جمال يوسف، فإن يوسف - بسبب جماله -  حصلت له  تلك المحنة والسجن، وبسبب علمه حصل له العز والرفعة والتمكين في  الأرض،  فإن كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة من آثار العلم وموجباته.* 
*ومنها: أن علم التعبير من العلوم الشرعية، وأنه يثاب الإنسان على تعلمه وتعليمه، وأن تعبير المرائي داخل في الفتوى، لقوله للفتيين: (     قُضِيَ الأَمْرُ الَّذِي فِيهِ تَسْتَفْتِيَانِ    ) وقال الملك: (     أَفْتُونِي فِي رُؤْيَايَ    ) وقال الفتى ليوسف: (     أَفْتِنَا فِي سَبْعِ بَقَرَاتٍ    ) الآيات،.فلا يجوز الإقدام على تعبير الرؤيا من غير علم.* 
*ومنها:  أنه لا بأس أن يخبر الإنسان عما في نفسه من صفات الكمال من علم  أو عمل،  إذا كان في ذلك مصلحة، ولم يقصد به العبد الرياء، وسلم من الكذب،  لقول  يوسف: (     اجْعَلْنِي عَلَى خَزَائِنِ الأَرْضِ إِنِّي حَفِيظٌ عَلِيمٌ    )  وكذلك لا تذم الولاية، إذا كان المتولي فيها يقوم بما يقدر عليه من حقوق   الله وحقوق عباده، وأنه لا بأس بطلبها، إذا كان أعظم كفاءة من غيره، وإنما   الذي يذم، إذا لم يكن فيه كفاية، أو كان موجودا غيره مثله، أو أعلى منه،  أو  لم يرد بها إقامة أمر الله، فبهذه الأمور، ينهى عن طلبها، والتعرض لها. * 
*ومنها:  أن الله واسع الجود والكرم، يجود على عبده بخير الدنيا والآخرة،  وأن خير  الآخرة له سببان: الإيمان والتقوى، وأنه خير من ثواب الدنيا  وملكها، وأن  العبد ينبغي له أن يدعو نفسه، ويشوقها لثواب الله، ولا يدعها  تحزن إذا رأت  أهل الدنيا ولذاتها، وهي غير قادرة عليها، بل يسليها بثواب  الله الأخروي،  وفضله العظيم لقوله تعالى: (     وَلأَجْرُ الآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ    ) .* 
*ومنها:  أن جباية الأرزاق - إذا أريد بها التوسعة على الناس من غير ضرر يلحقهم -  لا بأس بها، لأن يوسف أمرهم بجباية الأرزاق والأطعمة  في السنين المخصبات،  للاستعداد للسنين المجدبة، وأن هذا غير مناقض للتوكل  على الله، بل يتوكل  العبد على الله،   < 1-411 >   ويعمل بالأسباب التي تنفعه في دينه  ودنياه.* 
*ومنها:  حسن تدبير يوسف لما تولى خزائن الأرض، حتى كثرت عندهم الغلات  جدا حتى صار  أهل الأقطار يقصدون مصر لطلب الميرة منها، لعلمهم بوفورها  فيها، وحتى إنه  كان لا يكيل لأحد إلا مقدار الحاجة الخاصة أو أقل، لا يزيد  كل قادم على  كيل بعير وحمله.* 
*ومنها: مشروعية الضيافة، وأنها من سنن المرسلين، وإكرام الضيف لقول يوسف لإخوته (     أَلا تَرَوْنَ أَنِّي أُوفِي الْكَيْلَ وَأَنَا خَيْرُ الْمُنْزِلِينَ    ) .* 
*ومنها:  أن سوء الظن مع وجود القرائن الدالة عليه غير ممنوع ولا محرم،  فإن يعقوب  قال لأولاده بعد ما امتنع من إرسال يوسف معهم حتى عالجوه أشد  المعالجة، ثم  قال لهم بعد ما أتوه، وزعموا أن الذئب أكله (     بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا    ) وقال لهم في الأخ الآخر: (     هَلْ آمَنُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ إِلا كَمَا أَمِنْتُكُمْ عَلَى أَخِيهِ مِنْ قَبْلُ    ) ثم لما احتبسه يوسف عنده، وجاء إخوته لأبيهم قال لهم: (     بَلْ سَوَّلَتْ لَكُمْ أَنْفُسُكُمْ أَمْرًا    ) فهم في الأخيرة - وإن لم يكونوا مفرطين - فقد جرى منهم ما أوجب لأبيهم أن قال ما قال، من غير إثم عليه ولا حرج.* 
*ومنها:  أن استعمال الأسباب الدافعة للعين أو غيرها من المكاره، أو  الرافعة لها  بعد نزولها، غير ممنوع، بل جائز، وإن كان لا يقع شيء إلا بقضاء  وقدر، فإن  الأسباب أيضا من القضاء والقدر، لأمر يعقوب حيث قال لبنيه: (     يَا بَنِيَّ لا تَدْخُلُوا مِنْ بَابٍ وَاحِدٍ وَادْخُلُوا مِنْ أَبْوَابٍ مُتَفَرِّقَةٍ    ) .* 
*ومنها:  جواز استعمال المكايد التي يتوصل بها إلى الحقوق، وأن العلم  بالطرق  الخفية الموصلة إلى مقاصدها مما يحمد عليه العبد، وإنما الممنوع،  التحيل  على إسقاط واجب، أو فعل محرم.* 
*ومنها:  أنه ينبغي لمن أراد أن يوهم غيره، بأمر لا يحب أن يطلع عليه، أن  يستعمل  المعاريض القولية والفعلية المانعة له من الكذب، كما فعل يوسف حيث  ألقى  الصُّواع في رحل أخيه، ثم استخرجها منه، موهما أنه سارق، وليس فيه إلا   القرينة الموهمة لإخوته، وقال بعد ذلك: (     مَعَاذَ اللَّهِ أَنْ نَأْخُذَ إِلا مَنْ وَجَدْنَا مَتَاعَنَا عِنْدَهُ    )   ولم يقل "من سرق متاعنا"وكذلك لم يقل "إنا وجدنا متاعنا عنده"بل أتى  بكلام  عام يصلح له ولغيره، وليس في ذلك محذور، وإنما فيه إيهام أنه سارق  ليحصل  المقصود الحاضر، وأنه يبقى عند أخيه  وقد زال عن الأخ هذا الإيهام بعد ما تبينت الحال.* 
*ومنها: أنه لا يجوز للإنسان أن يشهد إلا بما علمه، وتحققه إما بمشاهدة أو خبر من يثق به، وتطمئن إليه النفس لقولهم: (     وَمَا شَهِدْنَا إِلا بِمَا عَلِمْنَا    ) .* 
*ومنها:  هذه المحنة العظيمة التي امتحن الله بها نبيه وصفيه يعقوب عليه  السلام،  حيث قضى بالتفريق بينه وبين ابنه يوسف، الذي لا يقدر على فراقه  ساعة  واحدة، ويحزنه ذلك أشد الحزن، فحصل التفريق بينه وبينه مدة طويلة، لا  تقصر  عن خمس عشرة سنة، ويعقوب لم يفارق الحزن قلبه في هذه المدة (     وَابْيَضَّتْ عَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْحُزْنِ فَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ    )  ثم ازداد به الأمر شدة، حين صار الفراق بينه وبين ابنه الثاني شقيق يوسف،   هذا وهو صابر لأمر الله، محتسب الأجر من الله، قد وعد من نفسه الصبر   الجميل، ولا شك أنه وفى بما وعد به، ولا ينافي ذلك، قوله: (     إِنَّمَا أَشْكُو بَثِّي وَحُزْنِي إِلَى اللَّهِ    ) فإن الشكوى إلى الله لا تنافي الصبر، وإنما الذي ينافيه، الشكوى إلى المخلوقين.* 
*ومنها:  أن الفرج مع الكرب؛ وأن مع العسر يسرا، فإنه لما طال الحزن على  يعقوب  واشتد به إلى أنهى ما يكون، ثم حصل الاضطرار لآل يعقوب ومسهم الضر،  أذن  الله حينئذ بالفرج، فحصل التلاقي في أشد الأوقات إليه حاجة واضطرارا،  فتم  بذلك الأجر وحصل السرور، وعلم من ذلك أن الله يبتلي أولياءه بالشدة   والرخاء، والعسر واليسر ليمتحن صبرهم وشكرهم، ويزداد - بذلك - إيمانهم   ويقينهم وعرفانهم.* 
*ومنها: جواز إخبار الإنسان بما يجد، وما هو فيه من مرض أو فقر ونحوهما، على غير وجه التسخط، لأن إخوة يوسف قالوا: (     يَا أَيُّهَا الْعَزِيزُ مَسَّنَا وَأَهْلَنَا الضُّرُّ    ) ولم ينكر عليهم يوسف.* 
*ومنها: فضيلة التقوى والصبر، وأن كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة فمن آثار التقوى والصبر، وأن عاقبة أهلهما، أحسن العواقب، لقوله: (     قَدْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا إِنَّهُ مَنْ يَتَّقِ وَيَصْبِرْ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لا يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ    ) .* 
*ومنها:  أنه ينبغي لمن أنعم الله عليه بنعمة بعد شدة وفقر وسوء حال، أن  يعترف  بنعمة الله عليه، وأن لا يزال ذاكرا حاله الأولى، ليحدث لذلك شكرا  كلما  ذكرها، لقول يوسف عليه السلام: ((     وَقَدْ أَحْسَنَ بِي إِذْ أَخْرَجَنِي مِنَ السِّجْنِ وَجَاءَ بِكُمْ مِنَ الْبَدْوِ    ) .* 
*    < 1-412 >   ومنها: لطف الله العظيم بيوسف، حيث نقله في تلك الأحوال،  وأوصل إليه الشدائد والمحن، ليوصله بها إلى أعلى الغايات ورفيع الدرجات.* 
*ومنها:  أنه ينبغي للعبد أن يتملق إلى الله دائما في تثبيت إيمانه،  ويعمل الأسباب  الموجبة لذلك، ويسأل الله حسن الخاتمة، وتمام النعمة لقول  يوسف عليه  الصلاة والسلام:   (       رَبِّ قَدْ آتَيْتَنِي مِنَ الْمُلْكِ وَعَلَّمْتَنِي مِنْ تَأْوِيلِ   الأَحَادِيثِ فَاطِرَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالأرْضِ أَنْتَ وَلِيِّ فِي   الدُّنْيَا وَالآخِرَةِ تَوَفَّنِي مُسْلِمًا وَأَلْحِقْنِي   بِالصَّالِحِينَ     ) .* 
*فهذا ما يسر الله من الفوائد والعبر في هذه القصة المباركة، ولا بد أن يظهر للمتدبر المتفكر غير ذلك.* 
*فنسأله تعالى علما نافعا وعملا متقبلا إنه جواد كريم. 
*
*تم تفسير سورة يوسف وأبيه وإخوته عليهم الصلاة والسلام، والحمد لله رب العالمين.  
*
*
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (249)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الرعد
من الأية(1) الى الأية(7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الرعد

*

*" المر تلك آيات الكتاب والذي أنزل إليك من ربك الحق ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون "(1)*
*يخبر تعالى: أن هذا القرآن, هو آيات الكتاب الدالة, على كل ما يحتاج إليه العباد من أصول الدين وفروعه, وأن الذي أنزل إلى الرسول من ربه, هو الحق المبين. 
لأن إخباره صدق, وأوامره, ونواهيه, عدل, مؤيدة بالأدلة والبراهين القاطعة. 
فمن أقبل عليه, وعلى علمه, كان من أهل العلم بالحق, الذي يوجب لهم علمهم به, العمل بما أوجب الله. 
" وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ " بهذا القرآن, إما جهلا, وإعراضا عنه, وعدم اهتمام به, وإما عنادا وظلما. 
فلذلك أكثر الناس, غير منتفعين به, لعدم السبب الموجب للانتفاع.* 
*" الله الذي رفع السماوات بغير عمد ترونها ثم استوى على العرش وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى يدبر الأمر يفصل الآيات لعلكم بلقاء ربكم توقنون " (2)*
*يخبر تعالى عن انفراده بالخلق والتدبير, والعظمة والسلطان, الدال على أنه وحده المعبود, الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له فقال: " اللَّهُ الَّذِي رَفَعَ السَّمَاوَاتِ " على عظمها واتساعها, بقدرته العظيمة. 
" بِغَيْرِ عَمَدٍ تَرَوْنَهَا " أي ليس لها عمد من تحتها, فإنه لو كان لها عمد, لرأيتموها. 
" ثُمَّ " بعد ما خلق السماوات والأرض " اسْتَوَى عَلَى الْعَرْشِ " العظيم الذي هو أعلى المخلوقات, استواء يليق بجلاله, ويناسب كماله. 
" وَسَخَّرَ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ " لمصالح العباد ومصالح مواشيهم وثمارهم. 
" كُلِّ " من الشمس والقمر " يَجْرِي " بتدبير العزيز العليم. 
" إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى " بسير منتظم, لا يفتران, ولا ينيان, حتى يجيء الأجل المسمى وهو طي الله هذا العالم, ونقلهم إلى الدار الآخرة, التي هي دار القرار. 
فعند ذلك يطوي الله السماوات, ويبدلها, ويغير الأرض ويبدلها. 
فتكور الشمس والقمر, ويجمع بينهما, فيلقيان في النار, ليرى من عبدهما أنهما غير أهل للعبادة فيتحسر بذلك أشد الحسرة, وليعلم الذين كفروا, أنهم كانوا كاذبين. 
وقوله " يُدَبِّرُ الْأَمْرَ يُفَصِّلُ الْآيَاتِ " هذا جمع بين الخلق والأمر. 
أي: قد استوى الله العظيم على سرير الملك, يدبر الأمور في العالم العلوي والسفلي. 
فيخلق ويرزق, ويغني, ويفقر, ويرفع أقواما, ويضع آخرين, ويعز ويذل, ويخفض ويرفع, ويقيل العثرات, ويفرج الكربات, وينفذ الأقدار في أوقاتها, التي سبق بها علمه, وجرى بها قلمه. 
ويرسل ملائكته الكرام, لتدبير ما جعلهم على تدبيره. 
وينزل الكتب الإلهية على رسله, ويبين ما يحتاج إليه العباد من الشرائع, والأوامر والنواهي, ويفصلها غاية التفصيل, ببيانها, وإيضاحها وتمييزها. 
" لَعَلَّكُمْ " بسبب ما أخرج لكم من الآيات الأفقية, والآيات القرآنية. 
" بِلِقَاءِ رَبِّكُمْ تُوقِنُونَ " فإن كثرة الأدلة وبيانها ووضوحها, من أسباب حصول اليقين, في جميع الأمور الإلهية, خصوصا في العقائد الكبار, كالبعث والنشور والإخراج من القبور. 
وأيضا, فقد علم أن الله تعالى, حكيم لا يخلق الخلق سدى, ولا يتركهم عبثا. 
فكما أنه أرسل رسله, وأنزل كتبه, لأمر العباد ونهيهم, فلا بد أن ينقلهم إلى دار, يحل فيها جزاؤه, فيجازى المحسنين بأحسن الجزاء, ويجازى المسيئين بإساءتهم.* 
*" وهو الذي مد الأرض وجعل فيها رواسي وأنهارا ومن كل الثمرات جعل فيها زوجين اثنين يغشي الليل النهار إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون "(3)*
*" وَهُوَ الَّذِي مَدَّ الْأَرْضَ " أي: خلقها للعباد, ووسعها, وبارك فيها, ومدهها للعباد, وأودع فيها من مصالحهم ما أودع. 
" وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ " أي: جبالا عظاما, لئلا تميد بالخلق. 
فإنه لولا الجبال, لمادت بأهلها, لأنها على تيار ماء, لا ثبوت لها, ولا استقرار, إلا بالجبال الرواسي, التي جعلها الله أوتادا لها. 
وجعل فيها " وَأَنْهَارًا " , تسقي الآدميين وبهائمهم وحروثهم. 
فأخرخ بها من الأشجار والزروع والثمار, خيرا كثيرا ولهذا قال: " وَمِنْ كُلِّ الثَّمَرَاتِ جَعَلَ فِيهَا زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ " أي: صنفين, مما يحتاج إليه العباد. 
" يُغْشِي اللَّيْلَ النَّهَارَ " فتظلم الآفاق, فيسكن كل حيوان إلى مأواه, ويستريحون من التعب والنصب في النهار. 
ثم إذا قضوا مأربهم من النوم, غشي النهار الليل, فإذا هم مصبحون ينتشرون في مصالحهم وأعمالهم في النهار. 
" ومن رحمته, جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه, وتبتغوا من فضله, ولعلكم تشكرون " . 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ " على المطالب الإلهية " لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " فيها, وينظرون فيها نظرة اعتبار دالة على أن الذي خلقها ودبرها, وصرفها, هو الله الذي لا إله إلا هو, ولا معبود سواه, وأنه عالم الغيب والشهادة, الرحمن الرحيم, وأنه القادر على كل شيء, الحكيم في كل شيء, المحمود على ما خلقه وأمر به, تبارك وتعالى.* 
*" وفي الأرض قطع متجاورات وجنات من أعناب وزرع ونخيل صنوان وغير صنوان يسقى بماء واحد ونفضل بعضها على بعض في الأكل إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون " (4)*
*ومن الآيات على كمال قدرته, وبديع صنعته, " وَفِي الْأَرْضِ قِطَعٌ مُتَجَاوِرَاتٌ وَجَنَّاتٌ " فيها أنواع الأشجار " مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَزَرْعٌ وَنَخِيلٌ " وغير ذلك. 
والنخيل التي بعضها " صِنْوَانٌ " أي: عدة أشجار في أصل واحد. 
" وَغَيْرُ صِنْوَانٍ " بأن كان كل شجرة على حدتها. 
والجميع " يُسْقَى بِمَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ " وأرضه واحدة " وَنُفَضِّلُ بَعْضَهَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فِي الْأُكُلِ " لونا, وطعما, ونفعا, ولذة. 
فهذه أرض طيبة, تنبت الكلأ والعشب الكثير, والأشجار والزروع. 
وهذه أرض تلاصقها, لا تنبت كلاء, ولا تمسك ماء. 
وهذه تمسك الماء, ولا تنبت الكلأ. 
وهذه تنبت الزرع والأشجار, ولا تنبت الكلأ. 
وهذه الثمرة حلوة, وهذه مرة, وهذه بين ذلك. 
فهل هذا التنوع, في ذاتها وطبيعتها؟ أم ذلك تقدير العزيز الرحيم؟ " إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ " أي: لقوم لهم عقول تهديهم إلى ما ينفعهم, وتقودهم إلى ما يرشدون به ويعقلون عن الله, وصاياه وأوامره ونواهيه. 
وأما أهل الإعراض, وأهل البلادة, فهم في ظلماتهم يعمهون, وفي غيرهم يترددون. 
لا يهتدون إلى ربهم سبيلا, ولا يعون له قيلا.* 
*" وإن تعجب فعجب قولهم أئذا كنا ترابا أئنا لفي خلق جديد أولئك الذين كفروا بربهم وأولئك الأغلال في أعناقهم وأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون " (5)*
*يحتمل أن معنى قوله " وَإِنْ تَعْجَبْ " من عظمة الله تعالى, وكثرة أدلة التوحيد. 
فإن العجب - مع هذا - إنكار المكذبين, وتكذيبهم بالبعث. 
وقولهم " أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا أَئِنَّا لَفِي خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ " أي: هذا بعيد في غاية الامتناع بزعمهم, أنهم بعد ما كانوا ترابا, أن الله يعيدهم. 
فإنهم - من جهلهم - قاسوا قدرة الخالق بقدرة المخلوق. 
فلما رأوا هذا ممتنعا, في قدرة المخلوق, ظنوا أنه ممتنع على قدرة الخالق. 
ونسوا أن الله خلقهم أول مرة, ولم يكونوا شيئا. 
ويحتمل أن معناه: وإن تعجب من قولهم وتكذيبهم للبعث, فإن ذلك من العجائب. 
فإن الذي توضح له الآيات, ويرى من الأدلة القاطعة على البعث, ما لا يقبل الشك والريب, ثم ينكر ذلك, فإن قوله من العجائب. 
ولكن ذلك لا يستغرب على " أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ " وجحدوا وحدانيته, وهي أظهر الأشياء وأجلاها. 
" وَأُولَئِكَ الْأَغْلَالُ " المانعة لهم من الهدى " فِي أَعْنَاقِهِمْ " حيث دعوا إلى الإيمان, فلم يؤمنوا, وعرض عليهم الهدى فلم يهتدوا. 
فقلبت قلوبهم وأفئدتهم, عقوبة على أنهم لم يؤمنوا به أول مرة. 
" وَأُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ النَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ " لا يخرجون منها أبدا.* 
*" ويستعجلونك بالسيئة قبل الحسنة وقد خلت من قبلهم المثلات وإن ربك لذو مغفرة للناس على ظلمهم وإن ربك لشديد العقاب " (6)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن جهل المكذبين لرسوله, المشركين له, الذين وعظوا فلم يتعظوا, وأقيمت عليهم الأدلة, فلم ينقادوا لها. 
بل جاهروا بالإنكار, واستدلوا بحلم الله الواحد القهار عنهم, وعدم معاجلتهم بذنوبهم, أنهم على حق, وجعلوا يتعجلون الرسول بالعذاب, ويقول قائلهم: "  اللهم إن كان هذا هو الحق من عندك, فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء, أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم " . 
والحال أنه " وَقَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمُ الْمَثُلَاتُ " أي: وقائع الله وأيامه في الأمم المكذبين, أفلا يتفكرون في حالهم, ويتركون جهلهم. 
" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَذُو مَغْفِرَةٍ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى ظُلْمِهِمْ " أي: لا يزال خيره إليهم, وإحسانه, وبره, وعفوه نازلا إلى العباد. 
وهم لا يزال شركهم, وعصيانهم إليه صاعدا. 
يعصونه فيدعوهم إلى بابه, ويجرمون, فلا يحرمهم خيره وإحسانه. 
فإن تابوا إليه, فهو حبيبهم, لأنه يحب التوابين, ويحب المتطهرين وإن لم يتوبوا, فهو طبيبهم, يبتليهم بالمصائب, ليطهرهم من المعايب " قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا, إنه هو الغفور الرحيم " . 
" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَشَدِيدُ الْعِقَابِ " على من لم يزل مصرا على الذنوب, قد أبى التوبة والاستغفار والالتجاء إلى العزيز الغفار. 
فليحذر العباد عقوباته بأهل الجرائم, فإن أخذه أليم شديد.*
*" ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه إنما أنت منذر ولكل قوم هاد " (7)*
*أي: ويقترح الكفار عليك من الآيات, التي يعينون ويقولون: " لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ " ويجعلون هذا القول منهم. 
عذرا لهم في عدم الإجابة إلى الرسول. 
والحال, أنه منذر, ليس له من الأمر شيء, والله هو الذي ينزل الآيات. 
وقد أيده بالأدلة البينات, التي لا تخفى على أولي الألباب, وبها يهتدي من قصده الحق. 
وأما الكافر, الذي - من ظلمه وجهله - يقترح على الله الآيات, فهذا اقتراح منه, باطل وكذب وافتراء. 
فإنه لو جاءته أي آية كانت, لم يؤمن ولم ينقد, لأنه لم يمتنع من الإيمان, لعدم ما يدله على صحته, وإنما ذلك, لهوى نفسه, واتباع شهوته. 
" وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ " أي: داع يدعو إلى الهدى, من الرسل وأتباعهم. 
ومعهم من الأدلة والبراهين, ما يدل على صحة ما معهم من الهدى.* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (250)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الرعد
من الأية(8) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الرعد

*

*" الله يعلم ما تحمل كل أنثى وما تغيض الأرحام وما تزداد وكل شيء عنده بمقدار " (8)*
*يخبر تعالى, بعموم علمه, وسعة اطلاعه, وإحاطته بكل شيء فقال: " اللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَحْمِلُ كُلُّ أُنْثَى " من بني آدم وغيرهم. 
" وَمَا تَغِيضُ الْأَرْحَامُ " أي: تنقص مما فيها, إما أن يهلك الحمل, أو يتضاءل أو يضمحل. 
" وَمَا تَزْدَادُ " الأرحام وتكبر الأجنة التي فيها. 
" وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ عِنْدَهُ بِمِقْدَارٍ " لا يتقدم عليه ولا يتأخر, ولا يزيد ولا ينقص إلا بما تقتضيه حكمته وعلمه.* 
*" عالم الغيب والشهادة الكبير المتعال " (9)*
*فإنه " عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ وَالشَّهَادَةِ الْكَبِيرُ " في ذاته, وأسمائه, وصفاته " الْمُتَعَالِ " على جميع خلقه, بذاته وقدرته, وقهره.* 
*" سواء منكم من أسر القول ومن جهر به ومن هو مستخف بالليل وسارب بالنهار " (10)*
*" سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ " في علمه وسمعه, وقهره. 
" مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ " أي: مستقر بمكان خفي فيه. 
" وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ " أي: داخل سربه في النهار, والسرب هو: ما يستخفى فيه الإنسان, إما جوف بيته, أو غار, أو مغارة, أو نحو ذلك.* 
*" له معقبات من بين يديه ومن خلفه يحفظونه من أمر الله إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم وإذا أراد الله بقوم سوءا فلا مرد له وما لهم من دونه من وال " (11)*
*" لَهُ " أي للإنسان " مُعَقِّبَاتٌ " من الملائكة, يتعاقبون في الليل والنهار. 
" مِنْ بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ يَحْفَظُونَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِ اللَّهِ " أي: يحفظون بدنه وروحه, من كل من يريده بسوء, ويحفظون عليه أعماله, وهم ملازمون له دائما. 
فكما أن علم الله محيط به, فالله قد أرسل هؤلاء الحفظة على العباد, بحيث لا تخفى أحوالهم ولا أعمالهم, ولا ينسى منها شيئا. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُغَيِّرُ مَا بِقَوْمٍ " من النعمة والإحسان, ورغد العيش " حَتَّى يُغَيِّرُوا مَا بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ " بأن ينتقلوا من الإيمان إلى الكفر, ومن الطاعة إلى المعصية. 
أو من شكر نعم الله إلى البطر بها, فيسلبهم الله إياها عند ذلك. 
وكذلك إذا غير العباد, ما بأنفسهم من المعصية, فانتقلوا إلى طاعة الله, غير الله عليهم, ما كانوا فيه من الشقاء, إلى الخير والسرور والغبطة والرحمة. 
" وَإِذَا أَرَادَ اللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ سُوءًا " أي: عذابا وشدة, وأمرا يكرهونه, فإن إرادته, لا بد أن تنفذ فيهم. 
فـإنه " فَلَا مَرَدَّ لَهُ " ولا أحد يمنعهم منه. 
" وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَالٍ " يتولى أمورهم, فيجلب لهم المحبوب, ويدفع عنهم المكروه. 
فليحذروا من الإقامة على ما يكره الله, خشية أن يحل بهم من العقاب ما لا يرد عن القوم المجرمين.* 
*" هو الذي يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينشئ السحاب الثقال " (12)*
*يقول تعالى: " هُوَ الَّذِي يُرِيكُمُ الْبَرْقَ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا " أي: يخاف منه الصواعق والهدم, وأنواع الضرر, على بعض الثمار ونحوها, ويطمع في خيره ونفعه. 
" وَيُنْشِئُ السَّحَابَ الثِّقَالَ " بالمطر الغزير, الذي به نفع العباد والبلاد.* 
*" ويسبح الرعد بحمده والملائكة من خيفته ويرسل الصواعق فيصيب بها من يشاء وهم يجادلون في الله وهو شديد المحال " (13)*
*" وَيُسَبِّحُ الرَّعْدُ بِحَمْدِهِ " وهو الصوت, الذي يسمع من السحاب المزعج للعباد, فهو خاضع لربه, مسبح بحمده. 
" و " تسبح " الْمَلَائِكَةُ مِنْ خِيفَتِهِ " أي: خشعا لربهم, خائفين من سطوته. 
" وَيُرْسِلُ الصَّوَاعِقَ " وهي هذه النار, التي تخرج من السحاب. 
" فَيُصِيبُ بِهَا مَنْ يَشَاءُ " من عباده, بحسب ما شاءه وأراده " وَهُمْ يُجَادِلُونَ فِي اللَّهِ وَهُوَ شَدِيدُ الْمِحَالِ " أي: شديد الحول والقوة, فلا يريد شيئا إلا فعله, ولا يتعاصى عليه شيء, ولا يفوته هارب*
*" له دعوة الحق والذين يدعون من دونه لا يستجيبون لهم بشيء إلا كباسط كفيه إلى الماء ليبلغ فاه وما هو ببالغه وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال " (14)*
*فإذا كان هو وحده, الذي يسوق للعباد الأمطار والسحب, التي فيها مادة أرزاقهم, وهو الذي يدبر الأمور, وتخضع له المخلوقات العظام, التي يخاف منها, وتزعج العباد, وهو شديد القوة - فهو الذي يستحق أن يعبد وحده ولا شريك له. 
ولهذا قال: " لَهُ دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ " إلى " إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ " . 
" لَهُ " أي: لله وحده " دَعْوَةُ الْحَقِّ " وهي: عبادته وحده لا شريك له وإخلاص دعاء العبادة, ودعاء المسألة له تعالى. 
أي: هو الذي ينبغي أن يصرف له الدعاء, والخوف, والرجاء, والحب, والرغبة, والرهبة, والإنابة, لأن ألوهيته, هي الحق, وألوهية غيره, باطلة. 
" وَالَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ " من الأوثان, والأنداد, التي جعلوها شركاء لله. 
" لَا يَسْتَجِيبُونَ لَهُمْ " أي: لمن يدعوها ويعبدها, بشيء قليل ولا كثير, لا من أمور الدنيا, ولا من أمور الآخرة. 
" إِلَّا كَبَاسِطِ كَفَّيْهِ إِلَى الْمَاءِ " الذي لا تناله كفاه لبعده. 
" لِيَبْلُغَ " ببسط كفيه إلى الماء " فَاهُ " , فإنه عطشان, ومن شدة عطشه, يتناول بيده ويبسطها إلى الماء الممتنع وصولها إليه, فلا يصل إليه. 
كذلك الكفار, الذين يدعون مع الله آلهة, لا يستجيبون لهم بشيء, ولا ينفعونهم في أشد الأوقات إليهم حاجة, لأنهم فقراء, كما أن من دعوهم فقراء, لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في الأرض ولا في السماء وما لهم فيها من شرك, وما له منهم من ظهير. 
" وَمَا دُعَاءُ الْكَافِرِينَ إِلَّا فِي ضَلَالٍ " لبطلان ما يدعون من دون الله. 
فبطلت عبادتهم ودعاؤهم, لأن الوسيلة تبطل ببطلان غايتها. 
ولما كان الله تعالى, هو الملك الحق المبين, كانت عبادته حقا, متصلة النفع بصاحبها في الدنيا الآخرة. 
وتشبيه دعاء الكافرين لغير الله, بالذي يبسط كفيه إلى الماء ليبلغ فاه من أحسن الأمثلة. 
فإن ذلك تشبيه بأمر محال, فكما أن هذا محال, فالمشبه به محال. 
والتعلق على المحال, من أبلغ ما يكون في نفي الشيء كما قال تعالى " إن الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا لا تفتح لهم أبواب السماء ولا يدخلون الجنة حتى يلج الجمل في سم الخياط " .* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (251)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الرعد
من الأية(15) الى الأية(21)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الرعد

*

*" ولله يسجد من في السماوات والأرض طوعا وكرها وظلالهم بالغدو والآصال " (15)*
*أي: جميع ما احتوت عليه السماوات والأرض كلها, خاضعة لربها, تسجد له " طَوْعًا وَكَرْهًا " . 
فالطوع لمن يأتي بالسجود والخضوع, اختيارا, كالمؤمنين. 
والكره, لمن يستكبر عن عبادة ربه, وحاله وفطرته, تكذبه في ذلك. 
" وَظِلَالُهُمْ بِالْغُدُوِّ وَالْآصَالِ " أي: وتسجد له ظلال المخلوقات, أول النهار وآخره, وسجود كل شيء,, بحسب حاله كما قال تعالى: " وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم "*
*" قل من رب السماوات والأرض قل الله قل أفاتخذتم من دونه أولياء لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعا ولا ضرا قل هل يستوي الأعمى والبصير أم هل تستوي الظلمات والنور أم جعلوا لله شركاء خلقوا كخلقه فتشابه الخلق عليهم قل الله خالق كل شيء وهو الواحد القهار " (16)*
*فإذا كانت المخلوقات كلها تسجد لربها طوعا وكرها, كان هو الإله حقا, المعبود المحمود حقا, وإلاهية غيره باطلة. 
ولهذا ذكر بطلانها وبرهن عليه بقوله: " قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ " إلى " الْوَاحِدُ الْقَهَّارُ " . 
أي: قل لهؤلاء المشركين به, أوثانا وأندادا, يحبونها كما يحبون الله, ويبذلون لها أنواع التقربات والعبادات: أفتاهت عقولكم, حتى اتخذتم من دونه أولياء, تتولونهم بالعبادة, وليسوا بأهل لذلك؟ فإنهم " لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ نَفْعًا وَلَا ضَرًّا " , وتتركون ولاية من هو كامل الأسماء والصفات, المالك للأحياء والأموات, الذي بيده الخلق والتدبير, والنفع والضر؟ فما تستوي عبادة الله وحده, وعبادة المشركين به. 
" قُلْ هَلْ يَسْتَوِي الْأَعْمَى وَالْبَصِيرُ أَمْ هَلْ تَسْتَوِي الظُّلُمَاتُ وَالنُّورُ " ؟ فإن كان عندهم شك واشتباه, وجعلوا له شركاء, زعموا أنهم خلقوا كخلقه, وفعلوا كفعله, فأزل عنهم هذا الاشتباه واللبس, بالبرهان الدال على تفرد الإله بالوحدانية. 
فقل لهم: " اللَّهُ خَالِقُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ " فإنه من المحال أن يخلق شيء من الأشياء نفسه. 
ومن المحال أيضا, أن يوجد من دون خالق. 
فتعين أن لها إلها خالقا, لا شريك له في خلقه, لأنه الواحد القهار. 
فإنه لا توجد الوحدة والقهر, إلا لله وحده. 
فالمخلوقات وكل مخلوق, فوقه مخلوق يقهره ثم فوق ذلك القاهر, قاهر أعلى منه, حتى ينتهي القهر للواحد القهار. 
فالقهر والتوحيد, متلازمان, متعينان لله وحده. 
فتبين بالدليل العقلي القاهر, أن ما يدعى من دون الله, ليس له شيء من خلق المخلوقات, وبذلك كانت عبادته باطلة.* 
*" أنزل من السماء ماء فسالت أودية بقدرها فاحتمل السيل زبدا رابيا ومما يوقدون عليه في النار ابتغاء حلية أو متاع زبد مثله كذلك يضرب الله الحق والباطل فأما الزبد فيذهب جفاء وأما ما ينفع الناس فيمكث في الأرض كذلك يضرب الله الأمثال " (17)*
*شبه تعالى الهدى, الذي أنزل على رسوله لحياة القلوب والأرواح, بالماء الذي أنزله لحياة الأشباح. 
وشبه ما في الهدى من النفع العام الكثير, الذي يضطر إليه العباد, بما في المطر من النفع العام الضروري. 
وشبه القلوب الحاملة للهدى وتفاوتها, بالأودية التي تسيل فيها السيول. 
فواد كبير, يسع ماء كثيرا, كقلب كبير, يسع علما كثيرا. 
وواد صغير, يأخذ ماء قليلا,, كقلب صغير, يسع علما قليلا, وهكذا. 
وشبه ما يكون في القلوب من الشهوات والشبهات, عند وصول الحق إليها, بالزبد الذي يعلو الماء, ويعلو ما يوقد عليه النار من الحلية التي يراد تخليصها وسبكها, وأنها لا تزال فوق الماء طافية مكدرة له, حتى تذهب وتضمحل, ويبقى ما ينفع الناس من الماء الصافي, والحلية الخالصة. 
كذلك الشبهات والشهوات, لا يزال القلب يكرهها, ويجاهدها بالبراهين الصادقة, والإرادات الجازمة, حتى تذهب وتضمحل, ويبقى القلب خالصا صافيا, ليس فيه إلا ما ينفع الناس من العلم بالحق, وإيثاره, والرغبة فيه. 
فالباطل يذهب ويمحقه الحق " إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقًا " . 
وقال هنا: " كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ " ليتضح الحق من الباطل والهدى والضلال.* 
*" للذين استجابوا لربهم الحسنى والذين لم يستجيبوا له لو أن لهم ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه لافتدوا به أولئك لهم سوء الحساب ومأواهم جهنم وبئس المهاد " (18)*
*لما بين تعالى, الحق من الباطل, ذكر أن الناس على قسمين: مستجيب لربه, فذكر ثوابه, وغير مستجيب, فذكر عقابه فقال: " لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَجَابُوا لِرَبِّهِمُ " أي: انقادت قلوبهم للعلم والإيمان, وجوارحهم للأمر والنهي, وصاروا موافقين لربهم فيما يريده منهم. 
فلهم " الْحُسْنَى " أي: الحالة الحسنة, والثواب الحسن. 
فلهم من الصفات أجلها, ومن المناقب أفضلها. 
ومن الثواب العاجل والآجل, ما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
" وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُ " بعد ما ضرب لهم الأمثال, وبين لهم الحق, لهم الحالة غير الحسنة. 
و " لَوْ أَنَّ لَهُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا " من ذهب وفضة وغيرها. 
" وَمِثْلَهُ مَعَهُ لَافْتَدَوْا بِهِ " من عذاب يوم القيامة, ما تقبل منهم, وأنى لهم ذلك؟!!. 
" أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْحِسَابِ " , وهو الحساب الذي يأتي على كل ما أسلفوه, من عمل سيئ, وما ضيعوه من حقوق عباده قد كتب ذلك, وسطر عليهم, وقالوا: " يا ويلتنا مال هذا الكتاب, لا يغادر صغيرة ولا كبيرة إلا أحصاها, ووجدوا ما عملوا حاضرا ولا يظلم ربك أحدا " . 
وبعد هذا الحساب السيئ, " وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ " الجامعة لكل عذاب, من الجوع الشديد, والعطش الوجيع, والنار الحامية, والزقوم, والزمهرير, والضريع, وجميع ما ذكره الله من أصناف العذاب. 
" وَبِئْسَ الْمِهَادُ " أي: المقر, والمسكن, مسكنهم.* 
*" أفمن يعلم أنما أنزل إليك من ربك الحق كمن هو أعمى إنما يتذكر أولو الألباب " (19)*
*يقول تعالى: مفرقا بين أهل العلم والعمل وبين ضدهم: " أَفَمَنْ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ مِنْ رَبِّكَ الْحَقُّ " ففهم ذلك, وعمل به. 
" كَمَنْ هُوَ أَعْمَى " لا يعلم الحق, ولا يعمل به, فبينهما من الفرق, كما بين السماء والأرض. 
فحقيق بالعبد, أن يتذكر ويتفكر, أي الفريقين, أحسن حالا, وخير مآلا, فيؤثر طريقها, ويسلك خلف فريقها. 
ولكن ما كل أحد, يتذكر ما ينفعه ويضره. 
" إِنَّمَا يَتَذَكَّرُ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ " أي: أولو العقول الرزينة, والآراء الكاملة, الذين هم, لب العالم, وصفوة بني آدم. 
فإن سألت عن وصفهم, فلا تجد أحسن من وصف الله لهم بقوله:* 
*" الذين يوفون بعهد الله ولا ينقضون الميثاق "(20)* 
*" الَّذِينَ يُوفُونَ بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ " الذي عهده إليهم, والذي عاهدهم عليه من القيام بحقوقه كاملة موفرة, فالوفاء بها, توفيتها حقها, من التنمية لها, والنصح فيها. 
وتمام الوفاء بها, أنهم " وَلَا يَنْقُضُونَ الْمِيثَاقَ " أي: العهد الذي عاهدوا الله عليه. 
فدخل في ذلك, جميع المواثيق والعهود, والأيمان والنذور, التي يعقدها العباد. 
فلا يكون العبد من أولي الألباب, الذين لهم الثواب العظيم, إلا بأدائها كاملة, وعدم نقضها وبخسها.* 
*" والذين يصلون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويخشون ربهم ويخافون سوء الحساب " (21)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ يَصِلُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ " وهذا عام في كل ما أمر الله بوصله, من الإيمان به, وبرسوله, ومحبته, ومحبة رسوله, والانقياد لعبادته وحده لا شريك له, ولطاعة رسوله. 
ويصلون آباءهم وأمهاتهم, ببرهم بالقول والفعل, وعدم عقوقهم. 
ويصلون الأقارب والأرحام, بالإحسان إليهم, قولا وفعلا. 
ويصلون ما بينهم وبين الأزواج, والأصحاب, والمماليك, بأداء حقهم, كاملا موفرا, من الحقوق الدينية والدنيوية. 
والسبب الذي يجعل العبد واصلا ما أمر الله به, أن يوصل خشية الله, وخوف يوم الحساب, ولهذا قال: " وَيَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ " أي: يخافونه, فيمنعهم خوفهم منه, ومن القدوم عليه يوم الحساب, أن يتجرأوا على معاصي الله, أو يقصروا في شيء مما أمر الله به, خوفا من العقاب, ورجاء للثواب.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (252)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الرعد
من الأية(22) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الرعد

*

*" والذين صبروا ابتغاء وجه ربهم وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة أولئك لهم عقبى الدار " (22)*
" وَالَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا " علىالمأمورات بامتثالها, وعن المنهيات بالانكفاف عنها, والبعد منها, وعلى أقدار الله المؤلمة, بعدم تسخطها. 
ولكن بشرط أن يكون ذلك الصبر " ابْتِغَاءَ وَجْهِ رَبِّهِمْ " لا لغير ذلك من المقاصد والأغراض الفاسدة, فإن هذا هو الصبر النافع, الذي يحبس به العبد نفسه, طلبا لمرضاة ربه, ورجاء للقرب منه. 
والحظوة بثوابه, هو الصبر الذي من خصائص أهل الإيمان. 
وأما الصبر المشترك, الذي غايته التجلد, ومنتهاه, الفخر, فهذا يصدر من البر والفاجر, والمؤمن والكافر, فليس هو الممدوح, على الحقيقة. 
" وَأَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ " بأركانها, وشروطها, ومكملاتها, ظاهرا وباطنا. 
" وَأَنْفَقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً " دخل في ذلك, النفقات الواجبة, كالزكوات, والكفارات, والنفقات المستحبة, وأنهم ينفقون, حيث دعت الحاجة إلى النفقة, سرا وعلانية. 
" وَيَدْرَءُونَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ " أي: من أساء إليهم, بقول أو فعل, لم يقابلوه بفعله, بل قابلوه بالإحسان إليه. 
فيعطون من حرمهم, ويعفون عمن ظلمهم, ويصلون من قطعهم, ويحسنون إلى من أساء إليهم. 
وإذا كانوا يقابلون المسيء بالإحسان, فما ظنك بغير المسيء؟! " أُولَئِكَ " الذين وصفت صفاتهم الجليلة, ومناقبهم الجميلة " لَهُمْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ " . 
فسرها بقوله: " جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ " أي: إقامة, لا يزولون منها, ولا يبغون عنها حولا, لأنهم يرون فوقها, غاية لما اشتملت عليه من النعيم, والسرور, الذي تنتهي إليه المطالب والغايات. 
ومن تمام نعيمهم وقرة أعينهم, أنهم " يَدْخُلُونَهَا وَمَنْ صَلَحَ مِنْ آبَائِهِمْ وَأَزْوَاجِهِمْ وَذُرِّيَّاتِهِ  مْ " من الذكور والإناث وكذلك النظراء والأشباه, والأصحاب, والأحباب, فإنهم من قبيل أزواجهم وذرياتهم. 
" وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ بَابٍ " يهنئونهم بالسلامة, وكرامة الله لهم ويقولون: " سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ " أي: حلت عليكم السلامة والتحية من الله, حصلت لكم. 
وذلك متضمن لزوال كل مكروه, ومستلزم لحصول كل محبوب. 
" بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ " أي: بسبب صبركم, وهو الذي أوصلكم إلى هذه المنازل العالية, والجنان الغالية. 
" فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ " فحقيق بمن نصح نفسه, وكان لها عنده قيمة, أن يجاهدها, لعلها تأخذ من أوصاف أولي الألباب بنصيب. 
ولعلها تحظى بهذه الدار, التي هي منية النفوس, وسرور لأرواح, الجامعة لجميع اللذات والأفراح. 
فلمثلها, فليعمل العاملون, وفيها, فليتنافس المتنافسون. 
*" والذين ينقضون عهد الله من بعد ميثاقه ويقطعون ما أمر الله به أن يوصل ويفسدون في الأرض أولئك لهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار " (25)*
لما ذكر حال أهل الجنة, ذكر أن أهل النار, بعكس ما وصفهم به فقال عنهم: " الَّذِينَ يَنْقُضُونَ عَهْدَ اللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ مِيثَاقِهِ " أي: من بعد ما أكده عليهم على أيدي رسله, وغلظ عليهم, فلم يقابلوه بالانقياد والتسليم, بل قابلوه بالإعراض والنقص. 
" وَيَقْطَعُونَ مَا أَمَرَ اللَّهُ بِهِ أَنْ يُوصَلَ " فلم يصلوا ما بينهم وبين ربهم بالإيمان والعمل الصالح, ولا وصلوا الأرحام ولا أدوا الحقوق, بل أفسدوا في الأرض, بالكفر والمعاصي, والصد عن سبيل الله, وابتغائها عوجا. 
" أُولَئِكَ لَهُمُ اللَّعْنَةُ " أي البعد والذم, من الله وملائكته, وعباده المؤمنين. 
" وَلَهُمْ سُوءُ الدَّارِ " وهي: الجحيم, بما فيها من العذاب الأليم. 
*" الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر وفرحوا بالحياة الدنيا وما الحياة الدنيا في الآخرة إلا متاع " (26)*
أي: هو وحده, يوسع الرزق ويبسطه على من يشاء, ويقدره ويضيقه على من يشاء. 
" وَفَرِحُوا " أي: الكفار " بِالْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا " فرحا, أوجب لهم أن يطمئنوا بها, ويغفلوا عن الآخرة, وذلك لنقصان عقولهم. 
" وَمَا الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا فِي الْآخِرَةِ إِلَّا مَتَاعٌ " أي: شيء حقير, يتمتع به قليلا, ويفارق أهله وأصحابه, ويعقبهم ويلا طويلا. 
*" ويقول الذين كفروا لولا أنزل عليه آية من ربه قل إن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي إليه من أناب "(27)* 
يخبر تعالى, أن الذين كفروا بآيات الله, يتعنتون على رسول الله, ويقترحون ويقولون: " لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ " وبزعمهم أنها لو جاءت لآمنوا, فأجابهم الله بقوله: " قُلْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُضِلُّ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَهْدِي إِلَيْهِ مَنْ أَنَابَ " أي: طلب رضوانه. 
فليست الهداية والضلال بأيديهم, حتى يجعلوا ذلك متوقفا على الآيات. 
ومع ذلك, فهم كاذبون, فلو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى, وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا, ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله, ولكن أكثرهم يجلهون. 
ولا يلزم أن يأتي الرسول, بالآية, التي يعينونها, ويقترحونها, بل إذا جاءهم بآية, وتبين ما جاء به من الحق, كفى ذلك, وحصل المقصود, وكان أنفع لهم من طلبهم الآيات التي يعينونها. 
فإنها لو جاءتهم طبق ما اقترحوا, فلم يؤمنوا بها, لعاجلهم العذاب. 
*" الذين آمنوا وتطمئن قلوبهم بذكر الله ألا بذكر الله تطمئن القلوب "(28)* 
ثم ذكر تعالى علامة المؤمنين فقال: " الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَطْمَئِنُّ قُلُوبُهُمْ بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ " أي: يزول قلقها واضطرابها, وتحضرها أفراحها ولذاتها. 
" أَلَا بِذِكْرِ اللَّهِ تَطْمَئِنُّ الْقُلُوبُ " أي: حقيق بها, وحري أن لا تطمئن لشيء سوى ذكره, فإنه لا شيء ألذ للقلوب ولا أحلى, من محبة خالقها, والأنس به ومعرفته. 
وعلى قدر معرفتها بالله ومحبتها له, يكون ذكرها له. 
هذا على القول بأن ذكر الله, هو ذكر العبد لربه, من تسبيح, وتهليل, وتكبير وغير ذلك. 
وقيل: إن المراد بذكر الله, كتابه, الذي أنزله, ذكرى للمؤمنين. 
فعلى هذا, معنى طمأنينة القلب بذكر الله: أنها حين تعرف معاني القرآن وأحكامه, تطمئن لها, فإنها تدل على الحق المبين, المؤيد بالأدلة والبراهين, وبذلك تطمئن القلوب, فإنها لا تطمئن القلوب, إلا باليقين والعلم, وذلك في كتاب الله, مضمون على أتم الوجوه وأكملها. 
وأما ما سواه من الكتب, التي لا ترجع إليه, فلا تطمئن بها, بل لا تزال قلقة من تعارض الأدلة, وتضاد الأحكام. 
*" الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات طوبى لهم وحسن مآب " (29)*
" ولو كان من عند غير الله لوجدوا فيه اختلافا كثيرا " وهذا إنما يعرفه من خبر كتاب الله, وتدبره, وتدبر غيره من أنواع العلوم, فإنه يجد بينها وبينه فرقا عظيما. 
ثم قال تعالى: " الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ " أي: آمنوا بقلوبهم بالله, وملائكته, وكتبه, ورسله, واليوم الآخر, وصدقوا هذا الإيمان, بالأعمال الصالحة, أعمال القلوب, كمحبة الله, وخشيته. 
ورجائه, وأعمال الجوارح, كالصلاة ونحوها. 
" طُوبَى لَهُمْ وَحُسْنُ مَآبٍ " أي: لهم حالة طيبة, ومرجع حسن. 
وذلك بما ينالون, من رضوان الله وكرامته, في الدنيا والآخرة, وأن لهم كمال الراحة, وتمام الطمأنينة. 
ومن جملة ذلك, شجرة طوبى, التي في الجنة, التي يسير الراكب في ظلها, مائة عام ما يقطعها, كما وردت بها الأحاديث الصحيحة. 
*" كذلك أرسلناك في أمة قد خلت من قبلها أمم لتتلو عليهم الذي أوحينا إليك وهم يكفرون بالرحمن قل هو ربي لا إله إلا هو عليه توكلت وإليه متاب " (30)*
يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: " كَذَلِكَ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ " إلى قومك تدعو إلى الهدى. 
" فِي أُمَّةٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِنْ قَبْلِهَا أُمَمٌ " أرسلنا فيهم رسلنا. 
فلست ببدع من الرسل, حتى يستنكروا رسالتك. 
ولست تقول من تلقاء نفسك. 
بل تتلو عليهم آيات الله, التي أوحاها الله إليك, التي تطهر القلوب, وتزكي النفوس. 
والحال أن قومك, يكفرون بالرحمن, فلم يقابلوا رحمته وإحسانه - التي أعظمها أن أرسلناك إليهم رسولا, وأنزلنا عليك كتابا - بالقبول والشكر, بل قابلوها بالإنكار والرد. 
فلا يعتبرون بمن خلا من قبلهم, من القرون المكذبة, كيف أخذهم الله بذنوبهم. 
" قُلْ هُوَ رَبِّي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ " وهذا متضمن التوحيدين, توحيد الألوهية, وتوحيد الربوبية. 
فهو ربي, الذي رباني بنعمه, منذ أوجدني, وهو إلهي الذي " عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ " في جميع أموري " وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ " أي: أرجع في جميع عباداتي, وفي حاجاتي.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (253)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الرعد
من الأية(31) الى الأية(43)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الرعد

*

*" ولو أن قرآنا سيرت به الجبال أو قطعت به الأرض أو كلم به الموتى بل لله الأمر جميعا أفلم ييأس الذين آمنوا أن لو يشاء الله لهدى الناس جميعا ولا يزال الذين كفروا تصيبهم بما صنعوا قارعة أو تحل قريبا من دارهم حتى يأتي وعد الله إن الله لا يخلف الميعاد " (31)*
يقول تعالى - مبينا فضل القرآن الكريم على سائر الكتب المنزلة -: " وَلَوْ أَنَّ قُرْآنًا " من الكتب الإلهية " سُيِّرَتْ بِهِ الْجِبَالُ " عن أماكنها " أَوْ قُطِّعَتْ بِهِ الْأَرْضُ " جنانا وأنهارا " أَوْ كُلِّمَ بِهِ الْمَوْتَى " لكان هذا القرآن. 
" بَلْ لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ جَمِيعًا " فيأتي بالآيات, التي تقتضيها حكمته. 
فما بال المكذبين, يقترحون من الآيات - ما يقترحون؟ فهل لهم ولغيرهم من الأمر شيء؟. 
" أَفَلَمْ يَيْأَسِ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا أَنْ لَوْ يَشَاءُ اللَّهُ لَهَدَى النَّاسَ جَمِيعًا " فليعلموا أنه قادر على هدايتهم جميعا, ولكن لا يشاء ذلك, بل يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء. 
" وَلَا يَزَالُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " على كفرهم, لا يعتبرون, ولا يتعظون. 
والله تعالى يوالي عليهم القوارع, التي تصيبهم في ديارهم, أو تحل قريبا منها, وهم مصرون على كفرهم " حَتَّى يَأْتِيَ وَعْدُ اللَّهِ " الذي وعدهم به, لنزول العذاب المتصل, الذي لا يمكن رفعه. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُخْلِفُ الْمِيعَادَ " وهذا تهديد وتخويف لهم من نزول, ما وعدهم الله به على كفرهم, وعنادهم, وظلمهم. 
*" ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فأمليت للذين كفروا ثم أخذتهم فكيف كان عقاب "(32)* 
يقول تعالى لرسوله - مثبتا له, ومسليا - " وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ " فلست أول رسول, كذب وأوذي " فَأَمْلَيْتُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " برسلهم, أي: أمهلتهم مدة, حتى ظنوا أنهم غير معذبين. 
" ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُهُمْ " بأنواع العذاب " فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عِقَابِ " كان عقابا شديدا, وعذابا أليما. 
فلا يغتر هؤلاء الذين كذبوك, واستهزأوا بك, بإمهالنا فلهم أسوة فيمن قبلهم من الأمم, فليحذروا أن يفعل بهم كما فعل بأولئك. 
*" أفمن هو قائم على كل نفس بما كسبت وجعلوا لله شركاء قل سموهم أم تنبئونه بما لا يعلم في الأرض أم بظاهر من القول بل زين للذين كفروا مكرهم وصدوا عن السبيل ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد " (33)*
يقول تعالى: " أَفَمَنْ هُوَ قَائِمٌ عَلَى كُلِّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ " بالجزاء العاجل والآجل, بالعدل والقسط, وهو: الله تبارك وتعالى, كمن ليس كذلك؟ ولهذا قال: " وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ " وهو الله الأحد, الفرد, الصمد, الذي لا شريك له, ولا ند ولا نظير. 
" قُلْ " لهم, إن كانوا صادقين: " سَمُّوهُمْ " لنعلم حالهم. 
" أَمْ تُنَبِّئُونَهُ بِمَا لَا يَعْلَمُ فِي الْأَرْضِ " فإنه إذا كان عالم الغيب والشهادة, وهو لا يعلم له شريكا, علم بذلك, بطلان دعوى الشريك له وأنكم بمنزلة الذي يعلم الله أن له شريكا, وهو لا يعلمه, وهذا أبطل ما يكون, ولهذا قال: " أَمْ بِظَاهِرٍ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ " أي: غاية ما يمكن من دعوى الشريك له تعالى, أنه بظاهر أقوالكم. 
وأما في الحقيقة, فلا إله إلا الله, وليس أحد من الخلق, يستحق شيئا من العبادة. 
" بَلْ زُيِّنَ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مَكْرُهُمْ " الذي مكروه, وهو كفرهم, وشركهم, وتكذيبهم لآيات الله. 
" وَصُدُّوا عَنِ السَّبِيلِ " أي: عن الطريق المستقيمة, الموصلة إلى الله, وإلى دار كرامته. 
" وَمَنْ يُضْلِلِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ هَادٍ " لأنه ليس لأحد من الأمر شيء. 
*" لهم عذاب في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أشق وما لهم من الله من واق " (34)*
" لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَقُّ " من عذاب الدنيا, لشدته ودوامه. 
" وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَاقٍ " يقيهم من عذابه, فعذابه إذا وجهه إليهم, لا مانع منه. 
*" مثل الجنة التي وعد المتقون تجري من تحتها الأنهار أكلها دائم وظلها تلك عقبى الذين اتقوا وعقبى الكافرين النار "(35)* 
يقول تعالى: " مَثَلُ الْجَنَّةِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ " الذين تركوا ما نهاهم الله عنه, ولم يقصروا فيما أمرهم به, أي صفتها وحقيقتها " تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ " أنهار العسل, وأنهار الخمر, وأنهار اللبن, وأنهار الماء التي تجري في غير أخدود. 
فتسقى تلك البساتين, والأشجار, فتحمل جميع أنواع الثمار. 
" أُكُلُهَا دَائِمٌ وَظِلُّهَا " دائم أيضا. 
" تِلْكَ عُقْبَى الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا " أي: مآلهم وعاقبتهم, التي إليها يصيرون. 
" وَعُقْبَى الْكَافِرِينَ النَّارُ " فكم بين الفريقين من الفرق المبين؟!! 
*" والذين آتيناهم الكتاب يفرحون بما أنزل إليك ومن الأحزاب من ينكر بعضه قل إنما أمرت أن أعبد الله ولا أشرك به إليه أدعو وإليه مآب " (36)*
يقول تعالى: " وَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ " أي: مننا عليهم به وبمعرفته. 
" يَفْرَحُونَ بِمَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكَ " فيؤمنون به, ويصدقونه, ويفرحون بموافقة الكتب بعضها لبعض, وتصديق بعضها بعضا, وهذه حال من آمن, من أهل الكتاب. 
" وَمِنَ الْأَحْزَابِ مَنْ يُنْكِرُ بَعْضَهُ " أي: ومن طوائف الكفار المنحرفين عن الحق, من ينكر بعض هذا القرآن, ولا يصدقه. 
" فمن اهتدى فلنفسه, ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها " إنما أنت يا محمد منذر, تدعوا إلى الله. 
" قُلْ إِنَّمَا أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ اللَّهَ وَلَا أُشْرِكَ بِهِ " أي: بإخلاص الدين لله وحده. 
" إِلَيْهِ أَدْعُو وَإِلَيْهِ مَآبِ " أي: مرجعي الذي أرجع به إليه, فيجازيني بما قمت به من الدعوة, إلى دينه, والقيام بما أمرت به. 
*" وكذلك أنزلناه حكما عربيا ولئن اتبعت أهواءهم بعدما جاءك من العلم ما لك من الله من ولي ولا واق " (37)*
أي: ولقد أنزلنا هذا القرآن والكتاب, حكما عربيا, أي: محكما متقنا, بأوضح الألسنة, وأفصح اللغات, لئلا يقع فيه شك واشتباه, وليوجب أن يتبع وحده, ولا يداهن فيه, ولا يتبع ما يضاده ويناقضه, من أهواء الذين لا يعلمون. 
ولهذا توعد رسوله - مع أنه معصوم - ليمتن عليه بعصمته, وليكون لأمته أسوة في الأحكام, فقال: " وَلَئِنِ اتَّبَعْتَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ بَعْدَمَا جَاءَكَ مِنَ الْعِلْمِ " البين الذي ينهاك عن اتباع أهوائهم. 
" مَا لَكَ مِنَ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ " يتولاك فيحصل لك الأمر المحبوب. 
" وَلَا وَاقٍ " يقيك من الأمر المكروه. 
*" ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك وجعلنا لهم أزواجا وذرية وما كان لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله لكل أجل كتاب " (38)*
أي: لست أول رسول أرسل إلى الناس, حتى يستغربوا رسالتك. 
" وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلًا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ أَزْوَاجًا وَذُرِّيَّةً " فلا يعيبك أعداؤك, بأن يكون لك أزواج وذرية, كما كان لإخوانك المرسلين. 
فلأي شيء يقدحون فيك بذلك؟ وهم يعلمون أن الرسل قبلك كذلك إلا لأجل أغراضهم الفاسدة وأهوائهم. 
وإن طلبوا منك آية اقترحوها, فليس لك من الأمر شيء. 
" وَمَا كَانَ لِرَسُولٍ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ بِآيَةٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ " والله لا يأذن فيها, إلا في وقتها الذي قدره وقضاه. 
" لِكُلِّ أَجَلٍ كِتَابٌ " لا يتقدم عليه, ولا يتأخر عنه. 
فليس استعجالهم بالآيات أو العذاب, موجبا, لأن يقدم الله ما كتب أنه يؤخر, مع أنه تعالى فعال لما يريد. 
*" يمحوا الله ما يشاء ويثبت وعنده أم الكتاب " (39)*
" يَمْحُوا اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ " من الأقدار " وَيُثَبِّتَ " ما يشاء منها, وهذا المحو والتغيير, في غير ما سبق به علمه, وكتبه قلمه, فإن هذا لا يقع فيه تبديل ولا تغيير, لأن ذلك محال على الله, أن يقع في علمه نقص, أو خلل, ولهذا قال: " وَعِنْدَهُ أُمُّ الْكِتَابِ " أي: اللوح المحفوظ, الذي ترجع إليه سائر الأشياء, فهو أصلها, وهي فروع وشعب. 
فالتغيير والتبديل, يقع في الفروع والشعب, كأعمال اليوم والليلة, التي تكتبها الملائكة, ويجعل الله لثبوتها أسبابا, ولمحوها أسبابا, لا تتعدى تلك الأسباب, ما رسم في اللوح المحفوظ. 
كما جعل الله البر, والصلة, والإحسان, من أسباب طول العمر, وسعة الرزق. 
وكما جعل المعاصي, سببا لمحق بركة الرزق والعمر. 
وكما جعل أسباب النجاة من المهالك والمعاطب, سببا للسلامة. 
وجعل التعرض لذلك, سببا للعطب. 
فهو الذي يدبر الأمور, بحسب قدرته وإرادته. 
وما يدبره منها, لا يخالف ما قد علمه وكتبه, في اللوح المحفوظ. 
*" وإن ما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإنما عليك البلاغ وعلينا الحساب "(40)* 
يقول تعالى, لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: لا تعجل عليهم, بإصابة ما يوعدون من العذاب. 
فهم, إن استمروا على طغيانهم وكفرهم, فلا بد أن يصيبهم ما وعدوا به. 
" وَإِنْ مَا نُرِيَنَّكَ " إياه في الدنيا, فتقر بذلك عينك. 
بل هي مبنية على القسط والعدل والحمد فلا يتعقبها أحد, ولا سبيل إلى القدح فيها. 
" أَوْ نَتَوَفَّيَنَّك  َ " قبل إصابتهم, فليس ذلك شغلا لك " فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلَاغُ " والتبيين للخلق. 
" وَعَلَيْنَا الْحِسَابُ " فنحاسب الخلق على ما قاموا به, بما عليهم, أو ضيعوه, ونثيبهم أو نعاقبهم. 
*" أولم يروا أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها والله يحكم لا معقب لحكمه وهو سريع الحساب " (41)*
ثم قال - متوعدا للمكذبين - " أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّا نَأْتِي الْأَرْضَ نَنْقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَا " : قيل بإهلاك المكذبين, واستئصال الظالمين. 
وقيل: بفتح بلدان المشركين, ونقصهم في أموالهم وأبدانهم, وقيل غير ذلك من الأقوال. 
والظاهر - والله أعلم - أن المراد بذلك, أن أراضي هؤلاء المكذبين جعل الله, يفتحها ويجتاحها, ويحل القوارع بأطرافها, تنبيها لهم قبل أن يجتاحهم النقص, ويوقع الله بهم من القوارع, ما لا يرده أحد. 
ولهذا قال: " وَاللَّهُ يَحْكُمُ لَا مُعَقِّبَ لِحُكْمِهِ " ويدخل في هذا, حكمه الشرعي, والقدري والجزائي. 
فهذه الأحكام, التي يحكم الله فيها, توجد في غاية الحكمة والإتقان, لا خلل فيها ولا نقص. 
بل هي مبنية على القسط والعدل والحمد, فلا يتعقبها أحد ولا سبيل إلى القدح فيها. 
بخلاف حكم غيره, فإنه قد يوافق الصواب, وقد لا يوافقه. 
" وَهُوَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ " أي: فلا يستعجلوا بالعذاب, فإن كل ما هو آت, فهو قريب. 
*" وقد مكر الذين من قبلهم فلله المكر جميعا يعلم ما تكسب كل نفس وسيعلم الكفار لمن عقبى الدار " (42)*
يقول تعالى: " وَقَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ " برسلهم, وبالحق الذي جاءت به الرسل, فلم يغن عنهم مكرهم, ولم يصنعوا شيئا, فإنهم يحاربون الله ويبارزونه. 
" فَلِلَّهِ الْمَكْرُ جَمِيعًا " أي: لا يقدر أحد أن يمكر مكرا إلا بإذنه, وتحت قضائه وقدره. 
فإذا كانوا يمكرون بدينه, فإن مكرهم, سيعود عليهم بالخيبة والندم. 
فإن الله " يَعْلَمُ مَا تَكْسِبُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ " أي: هومها وإراداتها وأعمالها الظاهرة والباطنة. 
والمكر, لا بد أن يكون من كسبها, فلا يخفى على الله مكرهم. 
فيمتنع أن يمكروا مكرا يضر الحق وأهله, ويفيدهم شيئا. 
" وَسَيَعْلَمُ الْكُفَّارُ لِمَنْ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ " أي: ألهم أو لرسله؟ ومن المعلوم أن العاقبة للمتقين, لا للكفر وأهله. 
*" ويقول الذين كفروا لست مرسلا قل كفى بالله شهيدا بيني وبينكم ومن عنده علم الكتاب " (43)*
" وَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَسْتَ مُرْسَلًا " أي: يكذبونك, ويكذبون ما أرسلت به. 
" قُلْ " لهم - إن طلبوا على ذلك شهيدا: " كَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ " وشهادته بقوله وفعله وإقراره. 
أما قوله, فيما أوحاه الله إلى أصدق خلقه, مما يثبت به رسالته. 
وأما فعله, فلأن الله تعالى أيد رسوله, ونصره نصرا خارجا عن قدرته وقدرة أصحابه وأتباعه, وهذا شهادة منه له بالفعل والتأييد. 
وأما إقراره, فإنه أخبر الرسول عنه, أنه رسول, وأنه أمر الناس باتباعه. 
فمن اتبعه, فله رضوان الله وكرامته. 
ومن لم يتبعه, فله النار والسخط, وحل له ماله ودمه, والله يقره على ذلك, فلو تقول عليه بعض الأقاويل, لعاجله بالعقوبة. 
" وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ الْكِتَابِ " وهذا شامل لكل علماء أهل الكتابين. 
فإنهم يشهد منهم للرسول, من آمن, واتبع الحق, فصرح بتلك الشهادة التي عليه. 
ومن كتم ذلك, فإخبار الله عنه, أن عنده شهادة, أبلغ من خبره. 
ولو لم يكن عنده شهادة, لرد استشهاده بالبرهان. 
فسكوته يدل على أن عنده شهادة مكتومة. 
وإنما أمر الله باستشهاد أهل الكتاب, لأنهم أهل هذا الشأن. 
وكل أمر, إنما يستشهد فيه أهله, ومن هم أعلم به من غيرهم. 
بخلاف من هو أجنبي عنه, كالأميين, من مشركي العرب وغيرهم, فلا فائدة في استشهادهم, لعدم خبرتهم ومعرفتهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (254)
تفسير السعدى
سورة إبراهيم
من الأية(1) الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة إبراهيم

**" الر كتاب أنزلناه إليك لتخرج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور بإذن ربهم إلى صراط العزيز الحميد " (1)
*

*يخبر تعالى, أنه أنزل كتابه على رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, لنفع الخلق, ليخرج الناس من ظلمات الجهل والكفر والأخلاق السيئة, وأنواع المعاصي, إلى نور العلم والإيمان, والأخلاق الحسنة. 
وقوله " بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ " أي: لا يحصل منهم المراد المحبوب لله, إلا بإرادة من الله ومعونة. 
ففيه حث للعباد على الاستعانة بربهم. 
ثم فسر النور الذي يهديهم إليه هذا الكتاب, فقال: " إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ " أي: الموصل إليه وإلى دار كرامته, المشتمل على العلم بالحق والعمل به. 
وفي ذكر " العزيز الحميد " بعد ذكر الصراط الموصل إليه, إشارة إلى أن من سلكه, فهو عزيز بعزة الله, قوي, ولو لم يكن له أنصار إلا الله, محمود في أموره, حسن العاقبة. 
*
*" الله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وويل للكافرين من عذاب شديد "(2) 
*

*وليدل ذلك على أن صراط الله, من أكبر الأدلة على ما لله, من صفات الكمال, ونعوت الجلال. 
وأن الذي نصبه لعباده, عزيز السلطان, حميد, في أقواله, وأفعاله, وأحكامه. 
وأنه مألوه معبود بالعبادات, التي هي منازل الصراط المستقيم. 
وأنه كما أن له ملك السماوات والأرض, خلقا ورزقا, وتدبيرا, فله الحكم على عباده بأحكامه الدينية, لأنهم ملكه, ولا يليق به أن يتركهم سدى. 
فلما بين الدليل والبرهان, توعد من لم ينقد لذلك فقال: " وَوَيْلٌ لِلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ " لا يقدر قدره, ولا يوصف أمره*
*" الذين يستحبون الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة ويصدون عن سبيل الله ويبغونها عوجا أولئك في ضلال بعيد " (3)
*

*ثم وصفهم بأنهم " الَّذِينَ يَسْتَحِبُّونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ " فرضوا بها, واطمأنوا, وغفلوا عن الدار الآخرة. 
" وَيَصُدُّونَ " الناس " عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ " التي نصبها لعباده, وبينها في كتبه, وعلى ألسنة رسله, فهؤلاء قد نابذوا مولاهم بالمعاداة والمحاربة. 
" وَيَبْغُونَهَا " أي: سبيل الله " عِوَجًا " أي: يحرصون على تهجينها وتقبيحها, للتنفير منها, ولكن يأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون. 
" أُولَئِكَ " الذين ذكر وصفهم " فِي ضَلَالٍ بَعِيدٍ " لأنهم ضلوا, وأضلوا وشاقوا الله ورسوله, وحاربوهم. 
فأي ضلال أبعد من هذا؟!!. 
وأما أهل الإيمان, فعكس هؤلاء, يؤمنون بالله وآياته, ويستحبون الآخرة على الدنيا, ويدعون إلى سبيل الله ويحسنونها, مهما أمكنهم, ويبغون استقامتها. 
*
*" وما أرسلنا من رسول إلا بلسان قومه ليبين لهم فيضل الله من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء وهو العزيز الحكيم " (4)
*

*وهذا من لطفه بعباده, أنه ما أرسل رسولا, إلا بلسان قومه, ليبين لهم ما يحتاجون إليه, ويتمكنون من تعلم ما أتى به. 
بخلاف ما لو أتى على غير لسانهم, فإنهم يحتاجون إلى تلك اللغة, التي يتكلم بها, ثم يفهمون عنه. 
فإذا بين الرسول ما أمروا به, ونهوا عنه, وقامت عليهم حجة الله, فيضل الله من يشاء, ممن لم ينقد للهدى, ويهدي من يشاء, ممن اختصه برحمته. 
وهو العزيز الحكيم, الذي - من عزته - أنه انفرد بالهداية والإضلال, وتقليب القلوب إلى ما شاء. 
ومن حكمته, أنه لا يضع هدايته ولا إضلاله, إلا بالمحل اللائق به. 
ويستدل بهذه الآية الكريمة, على أن علوم العربية الموصلة إلى تبيين كلامه وكلام رسوله, أمور مطلوبة, محبوبة لله, لأنه لا يتم معرفة ما أنزل على رسوله إلا بها. 
إلا إذا كان الناس في حالة, لا يحتاجون إليها, وذلك إذا تمرنوا على العربية, ونشأ عليها صغيرهم, وصارت طبيعة لهم, فحينئذ قد اكتفوا المؤنة وصلحوا لأن يتلقوا عن الله وعن رسوله, ابتداء, كما تلقى الصحابة " 4. 
*
*" ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا أن أخرج قومك من الظلمات إلى النور وذكرهم بأيام الله إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور " (5)
*

*يخبر تعالى: أنه أرسل موسى بآياته العظيمة, الدالة على صدق ما جاء به وصحته, وأمره بما أمر الله به رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, بل وبما أمر به جميع الرسل قومهم. 
" أَنْ أَخْرِجْ قَوْمَكَ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ " أي: ظلمات الجهل والكفر وفروعه, إلى نور العلم والإيمان وتوابعه. 
" وَذَكِّرْهُمْ بِأَيَّامِ اللَّهِ " أي: بنعمه عليهم, وإحسانه إليهم وبأيامه في الأمم المكذبين, ووقائعه بالكافرين, ليشكروا نعمه, وليحذروا عقابه. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ " أي: في أيام الله على العباد " لِكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ " أي: صبار في الضراء والعسر والضيق, شكور على السراء والنعمة. 
*
*" وإذ قال موسى لقومه اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ أنجاكم من آل فرعون يسومونكم سوء العذاب ويذبحون أبناءكم ويستحيون نساءكم وفي ذلكم بلاء من ربكم عظيم " (6)
*

*فإنه يستدل بأيامه, على كمال قدرته, وعميم إحسانه, وتمام عدله وحكمته. 
ولهذا امتثل موسى عليه السلام أمر ربه, فذكرهم نعم الله فقال: " اذْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ " أي: بقلوبكم وألسنتكم. 
" إِذْ أَنْجَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ " أي: يولونكم " سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ " أي أشده, وفسر ذلك بقوله: " وَيُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ " أي: يبقونهن فلا يقتلونهن. 
" وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ " الإنجاء " بَلَاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ " أي: نعمة عظيمة. 
أو في ذلكم العذاب, الذي ابتليتم به من فرعون وملأه ابتلاء من الله عظيم لكم, لينظر هل تعتبرون أم لا؟* 
*" وإذ تأذن ربكم لئن شكرتم لأزيدنكم ولئن كفرتم إن عذابي لشديد " (7)
*

*وقال لهم - حاثا على شكر نعم الله -: " وَإِذْ تَأَذَّنَ رَبُّكُمْ " أي أعلم ووعد. 
" لَئِنْ شَكَرْتُمْ لَأَزِيدَنَّكُم  ْ " من نعمي " وَلَئِنْ كَفَرْتُمْ إِنَّ عَذَابِي لَشَدِيدٌ " ومن ذلك, أن يزيل عنهم النعمة, التي أنعم بها عليهم. 
والشكر هو اعتراف القلب بنعم الله, والثناء على الله بها, وصرفها في مرضاة الله تعالى, وكفر النعمة, ضد ذلك. 
*
*" وقال موسى إن تكفروا أنتم ومن في الأرض جميعا فإن الله لغني حميد " (8)
*

*" وَقَالَ مُوسَى إِنْ تَكْفُرُوا أَنْتُمْ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ جَمِيعًا " فلن تضروا الله شيئا. 
" فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ " فالطاعات لا تزيد في ملكه, والمعاصي, لا تنقص. 
وهو كامل الغنى, حميد في ذاته, وأسمائه وصفاته, وأفعاله. 
ليس له من الصفات, إلا كل صفة حمد وكمال. 
ولا من الأسماء إلا كل اسم حسن. 
ولا من الأفعال, إلا كل فعل جميل*
*" ألم يأتكم نبأ الذين من قبلكم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم لا يعلمهم إلا الله جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فردوا أيديهم في أفواههم وقالوا إنا كفرنا بما أرسلتم به وإنا لفي شك مما تدعوننا إليه مريب " (9)
*

*يقول تعالى - مخوفا عباده, ما أحله بالأمم المكذبة, حين جاءتهم الرسل, فكذبوهم, فعاقبهم بالعقاب العاجل, الذي رآه الناس وسمعوه فقال: " أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَعَادٍ وَثَمُودَ " . 
وقد ذكر الله قصصهم في كتابه, وبسطها. 
" وَالَّذِينَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ لَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا اللَّهُ " من كثرتهم, وكون أخبارهم اندرست. 
فهؤلاء كلهم " جَاءَتْهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ " أي: بالأدلة الدالة على صدق ما جاءوا به. 
فلم يرسل الله رسولا, إلا أتاه من الآيات, ما يؤمن على مثله الشر. 
فحين أتتهم رسلهم بالبينات لم ينقادوا لها, بل استكبروا عنها. 
" فَرَدُّوا أَيْدِيَهُمْ فِي أَفْوَاهِهِمْ " أي: لم يؤمنوا بما جاءوا به, ولم يتفوهوا بشيء مما يدل على الإيمان كقوله " يَجْعَلُونَ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِي آذَانِهِمْ مِنَ الصَّوَاعِقِ حَذَرَ الْمَوْتِ " . 
" وَقَالُوا " صريحا لرسلهم: " إِنَّا كَفَرْنَا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ وَإِنَّا لَفِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَنَا إِلَيْهِ مُرِيبٍ " أي: موقع في الريبة, وقد كذبوا في ذلك وظلموا.
*
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (255)
تفسير السعدى
سورة إبراهيم
من الأية(10) الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة إبراهيم


*

*" قالت رسلهم أفي الله شك فاطر السماوات والأرض يدعوكم ليغفر لكم من ذنوبكم ويؤخركم إلى أجل مسمى قالوا إن أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا تريدون أن تصدونا عما كان يعبد آباؤنا فأتونا بسلطان مبين " (10)
*


*ولهذا " قَالَتِ " لهم " رُسُلُهُمْ أَفِي اللَّهِ شَكٌّ " أي: فإنه أظهر الأشياء وأجلاها. 
فمن شك في الله " فَاطِرِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " الذي وجود الأشياء مستند إلى وجوده, لم يكن عنده ثقة بشيء من المعلومات, حتى الأمور المحسوسة. 
ولهذا خاطبتهم الرسل, خطاب من لا يشك فيه ولا يصلح الريب فيه. 
" يَدْعُوكُمْ " إلى منافعكم ومصالحكم " لِيَغْفِرَ لَكُمْ مِنْ ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرَكُمْ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى " أي: ليثيبكم على الاستجابة لدعوته, بالثواب العاجل والآجل, فلم يدعكم لينتفع بعبادتكم, بل النفع عائد إليكم. 
فردوا على رسلهم, رد السفهاء الجاهلين " وَقَالُوا " لهم: " إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا " أي: فكيف تفضلوننا بالنبوة والرسالة. 
" تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصُدُّونَا عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا " فكيف نترك رأي الآباء وسيرتهم, لرأيكم؟ وكيف نطيعكم وأنتم بشر مثلنا؟ " فَأْتُونَا بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ " أي: بحجة وبينة ظاهرة. 
ومرادهم بينة يقترحونها هم, وإلا فقد تقدم أن رسلهم جاءتهم بالبينات.* 

*" قالت لهم رسلهم إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده وما كان لنا أن نأتيكم بسلطان إلا بإذن الله وعلى الله فليتوكل المؤمنون " (11)
*


*" قَالَتْ لَهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ " مجيبين لاقتراحهم واعتراضهم: " إِنْ نَحْنُ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ " أي: صحيح وحقيقة, إنا بشر مثلكم,. 
" وَلَكِنْ " ليس في ذلك, ما يدفع ما جئنا به من الحق, فإن " اللَّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ " فإذا من الله علينا بوحيه ورسالته, فذلك فضله وإحسانه, وليس لأحد أن يحجر على الله فضله ويمنعه من تفضله. 
فانظروا ما جئناكم به, فإن كان حقا, فاقبلوه, وإن كان غير ذلك, فردوه ولا تجعلوا حالنا, حجة لكم على رد ما جئناكم به. 
وقولكم: " فائتونا بسلطان مبين " فإن هذا ليس بأيدينا, وليس لنا من الأمر شيء. 
" وَمَا كَانَ لَنَا أَنْ نَأْتِيَكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا بِإِذْنِ اللَّهِ " فهو الذي إن شاء جاءكم به وإن شاء, لم يأتكم به, وهو لا يفعل إلا ما هو متقضي حكمته ورحمته. 
" وَعَلَى اللَّهِ " لا على غيره " فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ " فيعتمدون عليه في جلب مصالحهم, ودفع مضارهم, لعلمهم بتمام كفايته, وكمال قدرته, وعميم إحسانه. 
ويثقون به, في تيسير ذلك, وبحسب ما معهم من الإيمان يكون توكلهم.*

*" وما لنا ألا نتوكل على الله وقد هدانا سبلنا ولنصبرن على ما آذيتمونا وعلى الله فليتوكل المتوكلون " (12)
*


*فعلم بهذا, وجوب التوكل, وأنه من لوازم الإيمان, ومن العبادات الكبار, التي يحبها الله ويرضاها, لتوقف سائر العبادات عليه. 
" وَمَا لَنَا أَلَّا نَتَوَكَّلَ عَلَى اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانَا سُبُلَنَا " أي: أي شيء يمنعنا من التوكل على الله, والحال, أننا على الحق والهدى. 
ومن كان على الحق والهدى, فإن هداه, يوجب له تمام التوكل. 
وكذلك ما يعلم من أن الله متكفل بمعونة المهتدي وكفايته, يدعو إلى ذلك. 
بخلاف من لم يكن على الحق والهدى, فإنه ليس ضامنا على الله, فإن حاله مناقضة لحال المتوكل. 
وفي هذا كالإشارة من الرسل, عليهم الصلاة والسلام لقومهم, بآية عظيمة. 
وهو أن قومهم - في الغالب - أن لهم القهر والغلبة عليهم. 
فتحدثهم رسلهم, بأنهم متوكلون على الله, في دفع كيدهم ومكرهم, وجازمون بكفايته إياهم. 
وقد كفاهم الله شرهم مع حرصهم على إتلافهم, وإطفاء ما معهم من الحق. 
فيكون هذا, كقول نوح لقومه: " يا قوم إن كان كبر عليكم مقامي وتذكيري بآيات الله, فعلى الله توكلت, فأجمعوا أمركم وشركاءكم, ثم لا يكن أمركم عليكم غمة, ثم اقضوا إلي ولا تنظرون " الآيات. 
وقول هود عليه السلام " إني أشهد الله واشهدوا, أني بريء مما تشركون من دونه فكيدوني جميعا ثم لا تنظرون " . 
" وَلَنَصْبِرَنَّ عَلَى مَا آذَيْتُمُونَا " أي: ولنستمرن على دعوتكم, ووعظكم, وتذكيركم, ولا نبالي بما يأتينا منكم, من الأذى, فإنا سنوطن أنفسنا على ما ينالنا منكم من الأذى, احتسابا للأجر, ونصحا لكم, لعل الله أن يهديكم مع كثرة التذكير. 
" وَعَلَى اللَّهِ " وحده لا على غيره " فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ الْمُتَوَكِّلُو  نَ " فإن التوكل عليه, مفتاح لكل خير. 
واعلم أن الرسل, عليهم الصلاة والسلام, توكلهم في أعلى المطالب وأشرف المراتب, وهو التوكل على الله, في إقامة دينه ونصره, وهداية عبيده, وإزالة الضلال عنهم, وهذا أكمل ما يكون من التوكل. 
*

*" وقال الذين كفروا لرسلهم لنخرجنكم من أرضنا أو لتعودن في ملتنا فأوحى إليهم ربهم لنهلكن الظالمين " (13)
*


*لما ذكر دعوة الرسل لقومهم ودوامهم على ذلك, وعدم مللهم, ذكر منتهى ما وصلت بهم الحال, مع قومهم فقال: " وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لِرُسُلِهِمْ " متوعدين لهم - " لَنُخْرِجَنَّكُ  مْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا أَوْ لَتَعُودُنَّ فِي مِلَّتِنَا " وهذا أبلغ ما يكون من الرد, وليس بعد هذا فيهم, مطمع. 
لأنه ما كفاهم أن أعرضوا عن الهدى, بل توعدوهم بالإخراج من ديارهم ونسبوها إلى أنفسهم, وزعموا أن الرسل, لا حق لهم فيها. 
وهذا من أعظم الظلم, فإن الله أخرج عباده إلى الأرض, وأمرهم بعبادته, وسخر لهم الأرض وما عليها, يستعينون بها على عبادته. 
فمن استعان بذلك على عبادة الله, حل له ذلك, وخرج من التبعة. 
ومن استعان بذلك على الكفر وأنواع المعاصي, لم يكن ذلك خالصا له, ولم يحل له. 
فعلم أن أعداء الرسل في الحقيقة, ليس لهم شيء من الأرض, التي توعدوا الرسل بإخراجهم منها. 
وإن رجعنا إلى مجرد العادة, فإن الرسل من جملة أهل بلادهم, وأفراد منهم. 
فلأي شيء يمنعونهم حقا لهم, صريحا واضحا؟!! هل هذا إلا من عدم الدين والمروءة بالكلية؟ ولهذا لما انتهى مكرهم بالرسل إلى هذه الحال, ما بقي حينئذ, إلا أن يمضي الله أمره, وينصر أولياءه. 
" فَأَوْحَى إِلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ لَنُهْلِكَنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ " بأنواع العقوبات. 
*

*" ولنسكننكم الأرض من بعدهم ذلك لمن خاف مقامي وخاف وعيد " (14)
*


*" وَلَنُسْكِنَنَّ  كُمُ الْأَرْضَ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ ذَلِكَ " أي: العاقبة  الحسنة التي جعلها الله للرسل ومن تبعهم, جزاء " لِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامِي "  عليه في الدنيا, وراقب الله مراقبة من يعلم أنه يراه. 
" وَخَافَ وَعِيدِ " أي: ما توعدت به من عصاني, فأوجب له ذلك, الانكفاف عما يكرهه الله, والمبادرة إلى ما يحبه الله. 
*

*" واستفتحوا وخاب كل جبار عنيد " (15)*
*" وَاسْتَفْتَحُوا " أي: الكفار, أي: هم الذين طلبوا, واستعجلوا فتح الله وفرقانه, بين أوليائه وأعدائه, فجاءهم ما استفتحوا به, وإلا فالله عليم حليم, لا يعاجل من عصاه بالعقوبة. 
" وَخَابَ كُلُّ جَبَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ " أي: خسر في الدنيا والآخرة, من تجبر على الله وعلى الحق, وعلى عباد الله, واستكبر في الأرض, وعاند الرسل, وشاقهم. 
*

*" من ورائه جهنم ويسقى من ماء صديد " (16)
*


*" مِنْ وَرَائِهِ جَهَنَّمُ " أي: جهنم لهذا الجبار العنيد بالمرصاد, فلا بد له من ورودها, فيذاق حينئذ العذاب الشديد. 
" وَيُسْقَى مِنْ مَاءٍ صَدِيدٍ " في لونه, وطعمه, ورائحته الخبيثة, وهو في غاية الحرارة.* 

*" يتجرعه ولا يكاد يسيغه ويأتيه الموت من كل مكان وما هو بميت ومن ورائه عذاب غليظ " (17)
*


*" يَتَجَرَّعُهُ " من العطش الشديد " وَلَا يَكَادُ يُسِيغُهُ " فإنه إذا قرب إلى وجهه, شواه, وإذا وصل إلى بطنه, قطع ما أتى عليه من الأمعاء. 
" وَيَأْتِيهِ الْمَوْتُ مِنْ كُلِّ مَكَانٍ وَمَا هُوَ بِمَيِّتٍ " أي: يأتيه العذاب الشديد من كل نوع من أنواع العذاب, وكل نوع منه, من شدته يبلغ إلى الموت ولكن الله قضى أن لا يموتوا كما قال تعالى: , لا يقضي عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور * " وهم يصطرخون فيها " . 
" وَمِنْ وَرَائِهِ " أي: الجبار العنيد " عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ " أي: قوي شديد, لا يعلم وصفه وشدته, إلا الله تعالى.* 

*" مثل الذين كفروا بربهم أعمالهم كرماد اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف لا يقدرون مما كسبوا على شيء ذلك هو الضلال البعيد " (18)*
*يخبر تعالى عن أعمال الكفار التي عملوها: إما أن المراد بها, الأعمال التي عملوها لله, بأنها في ذهابها وبطلانها واضمحلالها كاضمحلال الرماد, الذي هو أدق الأشياء وأخفها, إذا اشتدت به الريح في يوم عاصف شديد الهبوب, فإنه لا يبقى منه شيئا, ولا يقدر منه على شيء يذهب ويضمحل. 
فكذلك أعمال الكفار " لَا يَقْدِرُونَ مِمَّا كَسَبُوا عَلَى شَيْءٍ " ولا على مثقال ذرة منه, لأنه مبني على الكفر والتكذيب. 
" ذَلِكَ هُوَ الضَّلَالُ الْبَعِيدُ " حيث بطل سعيهم, واضمحل عملهم. 
وإما أن المراد بذلك, أعمال الكفار التي عملوها, ليكيدوا بها الحق. 
فإنهم يسعون ويكدحون في ذلك, ومكرهم عائد عليهم, ولن يضروا الله ورسله وجنده وما معهم, من الحق شيئا. 
" أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ " 
ينبه تعالى عباده بأن " اللَّهَ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ بِالْحَقِّ " أي: ليعبده الخلق ويعرفوه, ويأمرهم وينهاهم, وليستدلوا بهما, وما فيهما, على ما له, من صفات الكمال. 
وليعلموا أن الذي خلق السماوات والأرض - على عظمهما وسعتهما - قادر على أن يعيدهم خلقا جديدا, ليجازيهم بإحسانهم وإساءتهم, وأن قدرته ومشيئته, لا تقصر عن ذلك, ولهذا قال: " إِنْ يَشَأْ يُذْهِبْكُمْ وَيَأْتِ بِخَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ " . 
يحتمل أن المعنى: إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بقوم غيركم, يكونون أطوع لله منكم. 
ويحتمل أن المراد: إن يشأ يفنيكم, ثم يعيدكم بالبعث خلقا جديدا. 
ويدل على هذا الاحتمال, ما ذكره بعده, من أحوال يوم القيامة.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (256)
تفسير السعدى
سورة إبراهيم
من الأية(19) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة إبراهيم

*
*" وما ذلك على الله بعزيز " (20)
*


*" وَمَا ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ بِعَزِيزٍ " أي: بممتنع بل هو سهل عليه جدا. 
" ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة " " وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو أهون عليه " .* 

*" وبرزوا لله جميعا فقال الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا من عذاب الله من شيء قالوا لو هدانا الله لهديناكم سواء علينا أجزعنا أم صبرنا ما لنا من محيص " (21)
*


*" وَبَرَزُوا " أي: الخلائق " لِلَّهِ جَمِيعًا " حين ينفخ في الصور, فيخرجون من الأجداث إلى ربهم, فيقفون في أرض مستوية, قاع صفصف, لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا ويبرزون له, لا يخفى عليه منهم خافية. 
فإذا برزوا, صاروا يتحاجون, وكل يدفع عن نفسه, ويدافع ما يقدر عليه ولكن أني لهم ذلك؟ " فَقَالَ الضُّعَفَاءُ " أي: التابعون والمقلدون " لِلَّذِينَ اسْتَكْبَرُوا " وهم: المتبوعون, الذين هم قادة في الضلال: " إِنَّا كُنَّا لَكُمْ تَبَعًا " أي: في الدنيا, أمرتمونا بالضلال, وزينتموه لنا, فأغويتمونا. 
" فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُغْنُونَ عَنَّا مِنْ عَذَابِ اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ " أي: ولو مثقال ذرة. 
" قَالُوا " أي: المتبوعون والرؤساء " أغويناكم كما غوينا " و " لَوْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ لَهَدَيْنَاكُمْ " فلا يغني أحد أحدا. 
" سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْنَا أَجَزِعْنَا " من العذاب " أَمْ صَبَرْنَا " عليه. 
" مَا لَنَا مِنْ مَحِيصٍ " أي: لا ملجأ نلجأ إليه, ولا مهرب لنا من عذاب الله. 
*

*" وقال الشيطان لما قضي الأمر إن الله وعدكم وعد الحق ووعدتكم فأخلفتكم وما كان لي عليكم من سلطان إلا أن دعوتكم فاستجبتم لي فلا تلوموني ولوموا أنفسكم ما أنا بمصرخكم وما أنتم بمصرخي إني كفرت بما أشركتموني من قبل إن الظالمين لهم عذاب أليم " (22)
*


*أي: " وَقَالَ الشَّيْطَانُ " الذي هو سبب لكل شر يقع ووقع في العالم, مخاطبا لأهل النار, ومتبرئا منهم " لَمَّا قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ " ودخل أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ " على ألسنة رسله, فلم تطيعوه, فلو أطعتموه, لأدركتم الفوز العظيم. 
" وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ " الخير " فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ " أي: لم يحصل, ولن يحصل لكم ما منيتكم به, من الأماني الباطلة. 
" وَمَا كَانَ لِي عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ " أي: من حجة على تأييد قولي. 
" إِلَّا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي " أي: هذه نهاية ما عندي, أني دعوتكم إلى مرادى, وزينته لكم, فاستجبتم لي, اتباعا لأهوائكم وشهواتكم. 
فإذا كانت الحال بهذه الصورة " فَلَا تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ " فأنتم السبب, وعليكم المدار في موجب العقاب. 
" مَا أَنَا بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ " أي: بمغيثكم من الشدة التي أنتم بها " وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُصْرِخِيَّ " كل له قسط من العذاب. 
" إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ  ي مِنْ قَبْلُ " أي: تبرأت من جعلكم لي شريكا مع الله, فلست شريكا لله, ولا تجب طاعتي. 
" إِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ " لأنفسهم بطاعة الشيطان " لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ " خالدين فيه أبدا. 
وهذا من لطف الله بعباده, أن حذرهم من طاعة الشيطان وأخبر بمداخله, التي يدخل منها على الإنسان ومقاصده فيه, وأنه يقصد أن يدخله النيران. 
وهنا بين لنا أنه إذا دخل النار هو وجنده, أنه يتبرأ منهم هذه البراءة, ويكفر بشركهم " ولا ينبئك مثل خبير " . 
واعلم أن الله ذكر في هذه الآية, أن الشيطان ليس له سلطان. 
وقال في آية أخرى " إنما سلطانه على الذين يتولونه, والذين هم به مشركون " . 
فالسلطان الذي نفاه عنه, هو سلطان الحجة والدليل. 
فليس له حجة أصلا, على ما يدعو إليه. 
وإنما نهاية ذلك, أن يقيم من الشبه والتزيينات, ما به يتجرأون على المعاصي. 
وأما السلطان, الذي أثبته, فهو التسلط بالإغراء على المعاصي لأوليائه يؤزهم إلى المعاصي أزا, وهم الذين سلطوه على أنفسهم, بموالاته, والالتحاق بحزبه. 
ولهذا ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون.* 

*" وأدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار خالدين فيها بإذن ربهم تحيتهم فيها سلام " (23)
*


*ولما ذكر عقاب الظالمين, ذكر ثواب الطائعين فقال: " وَأُدْخِلَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ " أي: الذين قاموا بالدين, قولا, وعملا, واعتقادا. 
" جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ " فيها من اللذات والشهوات, ما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
" خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ " أي: لا بحولهم وقوتهم, بل بحول الله وقوته. 
" تَحِيَّتُهُمْ فِيهَا سَلَامٌ " أي: يحيي بعضهم بعضا بالسلام, والتحية, والكلام الطيب*

*" ألم تر كيف ضرب الله مثلا كلمة طيبة كشجرة طيبة أصلها ثابت وفرعها في السماء " (24)
*


*يقول تعالى: " أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ ضَرَبَ اللَّهُ مَثَلًا كَلِمَةً طَيِّبَةً " وهي شهادة أن لا إله إلا الله, وفروعها. 
" كَشَجَرَةٍ طَيِّبَةٍ " وهي النخلة " أَصْلُهَا ثَابِتٌ " في الأرض " وَفَرْعُهَا " منتشر " فِي السَّمَاءِ " وهي كثيرة النفع دائما. 
" تُؤْتِي أُكُلَهَا " أي ثمرتها " كُلَّ حِينٍ بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهَا " . 
فكذلك شجرة الإيمان, أصلها ثابت في قلب المؤمن, علما, واعتقادا. 
وفرعها من الكلم الطيب, والعمل الصالح, والأخلاق المرضية, والآداب الحسنة, في السماء دائما, يصعد إلى الله منه, من الأعمال والأقوال, التي تخرجها شجرة الإيمان, ما ينتفع به المؤمن, وينتفع غيره. 
" وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ " ما أمرهم به ونهاهم عنه. 
فإن في ضرب الأمثال, تقريبا للمعاني المعقولة, من الأمثال المحسوسة, ويتبين المعنى الذي أراده الله, غاية البيان, ويتضح, غاية الوضوح, وهذا من رحمته, وحسن تعليمه. 
فلله أتم الحمد وأكمله وأعمه. 
فهذه صفة كلمة التوحيد وثباتها, في قلب المؤمن. 
" وَمَثَلُ كَلِمَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ كَشَجَرَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ اجْتُثَّتْ مِنْ فَوْقِ الْأَرْضِ مَا لَهَا مِنْ قَرَارٍ " 
ثم ذكر ضدها وهي: كلمة الكفر, وفرعها فقال: " وَمَثَلُ كَلِمَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ كَشَجَرَةٍ خَبِيثَةٍ " المأكل والمطعم, وهي: شجرة الحنظل ونحوها. 
" اجْتُثَّتْ " هذه الشجرة " مِنْ فَوْقِ الْأَرْضِ مَا لَهَا مِنْ قَرَارٍ " أي: ثبوت فلا عروق تمسكها, ولا ثمرة صالحة, تنتجها, بل إن وجد فيها ثمرة, فهي ثمرة خبيثة. 
كذلك كلمة الكفر والمعاصي, ليس لها ثبوت نافع في القلب, ولا تثمر إلا كل قول خبيث, وعمل خبيث, يؤذي صاحبه, ولا يصعد إلى الله منه عمل صالح, ولا ينفع نفسه ولا ينتفع به غيره. 
*

*" يثبت الله الذين آمنوا بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ويضل الله الظالمين ويفعل الله ما يشاء " (27)
*


*يخبر تعالى: أنه يثبت عباده المؤمنين أي: الذين قاموا بما عليهم من الإيمان القلبي التام, الذي يستلزم أعمال الجوارح ويثمرها. 
فيثبتهم الله في الحياة الدنيا, عند ورود الشبهات, بالهداية إلى اليقين. 
وعند عروض الشهوات بالإرادة الجازمة, على تقديم ما يحبه الله على هوى النفس ومرادها. 
وفي الآخرة عند الموت, بالثبات على الدين الإسلامي, والخاتمة الحسنة. 
وفي القبر عند سؤال الملكين, للجواب الصحيح, إذا قيل للميت " من ربك؟ وما دينك؟ ومن نبيك؟ " هداهم للجواب الصحيح, بأن يقول المؤمن: " الله ربي, والإسلام ديني, ومحمد نبيي " . 
" وَيُضِلُّ اللَّهُ الظَّالِمِينَ " عن الصواب في الدنيا والآخرة, وما ظلمهم الله ولكنهم ظلموا أنفسهم. 
وفي هذه الآية, دلالة على فتنة القبر, وعذابه, ونعيمه, كما تواترت بذلك النصوص عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, في الفتنة وصفتها, ونعيم القبر وعذابه.* 

*" ألم تر إلى الذين بدلوا نعمة الله كفرا وأحلوا قومهم دار البوار " (28)
*


*يقول تعالى - مبينا حال المكذبين لرسوله, من كفار قريش, وما آل إليه أمرهم: " أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى الَّذِينَ بَدَّلُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ كُفْرًا " ونعمة الله هي: إرسال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, إليهم يدعوهم إلى إدراك الخيرات في الدنيا والآخرة, وإلى النجاة من شرور الدنيا والآخرة. 
فبدلوا هذه النعمة, بردها, والكفر بها والصد عنها, بأنفسهم. 
وصدهم غيرهم حتى " وَأَحَلُّوا قَوْمَهُمْ دَارَ الْبَوَارِ " وهي: النار, حيث تسببوا لإضلالهم, فصاروا وبالا على قومهم, من حيث يظن نفعهم. 
ومن ذلك أنهم, زينوا لهم الخروج يوم " بدر " ليحاربوا الله ورسوله. 
فجرى عليهم ما جرى, وقتل كثير من كبرائهم وصناديدهم, في تلك الوقعة.* 

*" جهنم يصلونها وبئس القرار " (29)
*


*" جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَوْنَهَا " أي: يحيط بهم حرها, من جميع جوانبهم " وَبِئْسَ الْقَرَارُ "* 

*" وجعلوا لله أندادا ليضلوا عن سبيله قل تمتعوا فإن مصيركم إلى النار " (30)*
*" وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ أَنْدَادًا " أي: نظراء وشركاء " لِيُضِلُّوا عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ " أي: ليضلوا العباد عن سبيل الله, بسبب ما جعلوا الله من الأنداد, ودعوهم إلى عبادتها. 
" قُلْ " لهم متوعدا: " تَمَتَّعُوا " بكفرهم وضلالكم قليلا, فليس ذلك بنافعكم. 
" فَإِنَّ مَصِيرَكُمْ إِلَى النَّارِ " أي: مآلكم ومأواكم فيها, وبئس المصير.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (257)
تفسير السعدى
سورة إبراهيم
من الأية(31) الى الأية(40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة  إبراهيم
*
*" قل لعبادي الذين آمنوا يقيموا الصلاة وينفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا بيع فيه ولا خلال " (31)
*


أي: " قُلْ لِعِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا " آمرا لهم بما فيه غاية صلاحهم, وأن ينتهزوا الفرصة, قبل أن لا يمكنهم ذلك: " يُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ " ظاهرا وباطنا " وَيُنْفِقُوا مِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ " أي: من النعم التي أنعمنا بها عليهم, قليلا أو كثيرا " سِرًّا وَعَلَانِيَةً " . 
وهذا يشمل النفقة الواجبة, كالزكاة, ونفقة من تجب عليه نفقته, والمستحبة, كالصدقات ونحوها. 
" مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لَا بَيْعٌ فِيهِ وَلَا خِلَالٌ " أي: لا ينفع فيه شيء, ولا سبيل إلى استدراك ما فات, لا بمعاوضة بيع وشراء, ولا بهبة خليل وصديق. 
فكل امرئ له شأن يغنيه. 
فليقدم العبد لنفسه, ولينظر ما قدمه لغد, وليتفقد أعماله, ويحاسب نفسه, قبل الحساب الأكبر. 


*" الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرج به من الثمرات رزقا لكم وسخر لكم الفلك لتجري في البحر بأمره وسخر لكم الأنهار " (32)
*


يخبر تعالى: أنه وحده " الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ " على اتساعهما وعظمهما. 
" وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً " وهو: المطر الذي ينزله الله من السحاب. 
" فَأَخْرَجَ بِهِ " أي: بذلك الماء " مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ " المختلفة الأنواع. 
" رِزْقًا لَكُمْ " ورزقا لأنعامكم " وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْفُلْكَ " أي: السفن والمراكب. 
" لِتَجْرِيَ فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ " فهو الذي يسر لكم صنعتها, وأقدركم عليها, وحفظها على تيار الماء, لتحملكم, وتحمل تجاراتكم وأمتعتكم, إلى بلد تقصدونه. 
" وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الْأَنْهَارَ " لتسقي حروثكم وأشجاركم, وتشربوا منها

*" وسخر لكم الشمس والقمر دائبين وسخر لكم الليل والنهار " (33)
*


" وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ الشَّمْسَ وَالْقَمَرَ دَائِبَيْنِ " لا يفتران, ولا ينيان, يسعيان لمصالحكم, من حساب أزمنتكم ومصالح أبدانكم, وحيواناتكم, وزروعكم, وثماركم. 
" وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمُ اللَّيْلَ " لتسكنوا فيه " وَالنَّهَارِ " مبصرا, لتبتغوا من فضله. 

*" وآتاكم من كل ما سألتموه وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الإنسان لظلوم كفار " (34)
*


" وَآتَاكُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ مَا سَأَلْتُمُوهُ " أي: أعطاكم من كل ما تعلقت به أمانيكم وحاجتكم, مما تسألونه إياه. 
بلسان الحال, أو بلسان المقال, من أنعام, وآلات, وصناعات وغير ذلك. 
" وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ لَا تُحْصُوهَا " فضلا عن قيامكم بشكرها " إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَظَلُومٌ كَفَّارٌ " أي: هذه طبيعة الإنسان من حيث هو ظالم متجرئ على المعاصي, مقصر في حقوق ربه, كفار لنعم الله, لا يشكرها ولا يعترف بها, إلا من هداه الله, فشكر نعمه, وعرف حق ربه, وقام به. 
ففي هذه الآيات, من أصناف نعم الله على العباد, شيء عظيم, مجمل, ومفصل, يدعو الله به العباد إلى القيام بشكره وذكره, ويحثهم على ذلك, ويرغبهم في سؤاله ودعائه, آناء الليل والنهار, كما أن نعمته, تتكرر عليهم, في جميع الأوقات. 

*" وإذ قال إبراهيم رب اجعل هذا البلد آمنا واجنبني وبني أن نعبد الأصنام " (35)
*


أي: واذكر إبراهيم, عليه الصلاة والسلام, في هذه الحالة الجميلة. 
" وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ هَذَا الْبَلَدَ " أي: الحرم " آمَنَّا " . 
فاستجاب الله دعاءه شرعا وقدرا, فحرمه الله في الشرع, ويسر من أسباب حرمته, قدرا, ما هو معلوم. 
حتى إنه لم يرده ظالم بسوء, إلا قصمه الله كما فعل بأصحاب الفيل وغيرهم. 
ولما دعا له بالأمن, دعا له ولبنيه بالأمن فقال: " وَاجْنُبْنِي وَبَنِيَّ أَنْ نَعْبُدَ الْأَصْنَامَ " . 
أي: اجعلني وإياهم, جانبا بعيدا عن عبادها, والإلمام بها. 
ثم ذكر الموجب لخوفه عليه وعلى بنيه, بكثرة من افتتن وابتلى بعبادتها, فقال: 

*" رب إنهن أضللن كثيرا من الناس فمن تبعني فإنه مني ومن عصاني فإنك غفور رحيم " (36)
*


" رَبِّ إِنَّهُنَّ أَضْلَلْنَ كَثِيرًا مِنَ النَّاسِ " أي: ضلوا بسببها. 
" فَمَنْ تَبِعَنِي " على ما جئت به من التوحيد والإخلاص لله رب العالمين " فَإِنَّهُ مِنِّي " لتمام الموافقة ومن أحب قوما واتبعهم, التحق بهم. 
" وَمَنْ عَصَانِي فَإِنَّكَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " وهذا من شفقة الخليل, عليه الصلاة والسلام, حيث دعا للعاصين بالمغفرة والرحمة من الله, والله تبارك وتعالى, أرحم منه بعباده, لا يعذب إلا من تمرد عليه. 

*" ربنا إني أسكنت من ذريتي بواد غير ذي زرع عند بيتك المحرم ربنا ليقيموا الصلاة فاجعل أفئدة من الناس تهوي إليهم وارزقهم من الثمرات لعلهم يشكرون " (37)
*


" رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنْتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ عِنْدَ بَيْتِكَ الْمُحَرَّمِ " وذلك أنه أتى ب " هاجر " أم إسماعيل وبابنها إسماعيل, عليه الصلاة والسلام, وهو في الرضاع, من الشام, حتى وضعهما في مكة, وهي - إذ ذاك - ليس فيها سكن, ولا داع, ولا مجيب. 
فلما وضعهما, دعا ربه بهذا الدعاء, فقال - متضرعا متوكلا على ربه: " رَبَّنَا إِنِّي أَسْكَنْتُ مِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي " أي: لا كل ذريتي, لأن إسحاق في الشام, وباقي بنيه كذلك, وإنما أسكن في مكة, إسماعيل وذريته. 
وقوله: " بِوَادٍ غَيْرِ ذِي زَرْعٍ " أي: لأن أرض مكة لم يكن فيها ماء. 
" رَبَّنَا لِيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ " أي: اجعلهم موحدين مقيمين الصلاة, لأن إقامة الصلاة من أخص, وأفضل العبادات الدينية, فمن أقامها, كان مقيما لدينه. 
" فَاجْعَلْ أَفْئِدَةً مِنَ النَّاسِ تَهْوِي إِلَيْهِمْ " أي: تحبهم, وتحب الموضع الذي هم ساكنون فيه. 
فأجاب الله دعاءه, فأخرج من ذرية إسماعيل, محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, حتى دعا ذريته إلى الدين الإسلامي, وإلى ملة أبيهم إبراهيم, فاستجابوا له وصاروا مقيمي الصلاة. 
وافترض الله حج هذا البيت, الذي أسكن به ذرية إبراهيم, وجعل فيه سرا عجيبا, جاذبا للقلوب, فهي تحجه, ولا تقضي منه وطرا على الدوام. 
بل كلما أكثر العبد التردد إليه, ازداد شوقه, وعظم ولعه وتوقه. 
وهذا سر إضافته تعالى إلى نفسه المقدسة. 
" وَارْزُقْهُمْ مِنَ الثَّمَرَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْكُرُونَ " فأجاب الله دعاءه. 
فصار يجبي إليه, ثمرات كل شيء. 
فإنك ترى مكة المشرفة كل وقت, والثمار فيها متوفرة, والأرزاق تتوالى إليها من كل جانب. 

*" ربنا إنك تعلم ما نخفي وما نعلن وما يخفى على الله من شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء " (38)
*


" رَبَّنَا إِنَّكَ تَعْلَمُ مَا نُخْفِي وَمَا نُعْلِنُ " أي: أنت أعلم بنا منا. 
فنسألك من تدبيرك وتربيتك لنا, أن تيسر لنا من الأمور التي نعلمها, والتي لا نعلمها, ما هو مقتضى علمك ورحمتك. 
" وَمَا يَخْفَى عَلَى اللَّهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ " ومن ذلك, هذا الدعاء الذي لم يقصد به الخليل إلا الخير, وكثرة الشكر لله رب العالمين. 

*" الحمد لله الذي وهب لي على الكبر إسماعيل وإسحاق إن ربي لسميع الدعاء " (39)
*


" الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي وَهَبَ لِي عَلَى الْكِبَرِ إِسْمَاعِيلَ وَإِسْحَاقَ " فذلك من أكبر النعم. 
وكونه على الكبر, في حال الإياس من الأولاد, نعمة أخرى. 
وكونهم أنبياء صالحين, أجل وأفضل. 
" إِنَّ رَبِّي لَسَمِيعُ الدُّعَاءِ " أي: لقريب الإجابة, ممن دعاه, وقد دعوته, ولم يخيب رجائي. 

*" رب اجعلني مقيم الصلاة ومن ذريتي ربنا وتقبل دعاء " (40)
*


ثم دعا لنفسه ولذريته فقال: " رَبِّ اجْعَلْنِي مُقِيمَ الصَّلَاةِ وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّتِي رَبَّنَا وَتَقَبَّلْ دُعَاءِ رَبَّنَا اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ يَوْمَ يَقُومُ الْحِسَابُ " . 
فاستجاب الله له في ذلك كله, إلا أن دعاءه لأبيه, إنما كان عن موعدة وعده إياه, فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله, تبرأ منه. 
ثم قال تعالى: " وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا " إلى " وَأَفْئِدَتُهُم  ْ هَوَاءٌ " .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (258)
تفسير السعدى
سورة إبراهيم
من الأية(41) الى الأية(52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة إبراهيم*


*" ولا تحسبن الله غافلا عما يعمل الظالمون إنما يؤخرهم ليوم تشخص فيه الأبصار " (42)*
هذا وعيد شديد للظالمين, وتسلية للمظلومين. 
يقول تعالى: " وَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ غَافِلًا عَمَّا يَعْمَلُ الظَّالِمُونَ " حيث أمهلهم وأدر عليهم الأرزاق, وتركهم يتقلبون في البلاد, آمنين مطمئنين. 
فليس في هذا, ما يدل على حسن حالهم, فإن الله يملي للظالم ويمهله, ليزداد إثما, حتى إذا أخذه, لم يفلته " وكذلك أخذ ربك إذا أخذ القرى وهي ظالمة إن أخذه أليم شديد " . 
والظلم - ههنا - يشمل الظلم فيما بين العبد وربه, وظلمه لعباد الله. 
" إِنَّمَا يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ الْأَبْصَارُ " أي: لا تطرف من شدة ما ترى, من الأهوال وما أزعجها من القلاقل. 

*" مهطعين مقنعي رءوسهم لا يرتد إليهم طرفهم وأفئدتهم هواء " (43)*

" مُهْطِعِينَ " أي: مسرعين إلى إجابة الداعي حين يدعوهم إلى الحضور بين يدي الله الحساب, لا امتناع لهم ولا محيص, ولا ملجأ. 
" مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ " أي: رافعيها قد غلت أيديهم إلى الأذقان, فارتفعت لذلك, رءوسهم. 
" لَا يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ وَأَفْئِدَتُهُم  ْ هَوَاءٌ " أي: أفئدتهم فارغة من قلوبهم, قد صعدت إلى الحناجر, لكنها مملوءة من كل هم وغم, وحزن وقلق. 

*" وأنذر الناس يوم يأتيهم العذاب فيقول الذين ظلموا ربنا أخرنا إلى أجل قريب نجب دعوتك ونتبع الرسل أولم تكونوا أقسمتم من قبل ما لكم من زوال " (44)*
يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وَأَنْذِرِ النَّاسَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِيهِمُ الْعَذَابُ " أي: صف لهم تلك الحال, وحذرهم من الأعمال الموجبة للعذاب, الذي حين يأتي في شدائده وقلاقله. 
" فَيَقُولُ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا " بالكفر والتكذيب, وأنواع المعاصي, نادمين على ما فعلوا, سائلين للرجعة في غير وقتها. 
" رَبَّنَا أَخِّرْنَا إِلَى أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ " أي: ردنا إلى الدنيا, فإنا قد أبصرنا. 
" نُجِبْ دَعْوَتَكَ " والله يدعو إلى دار السلام " وَنَتَّبِعِ الرُّسُلَ " وهذا كله, لأمل التخلص من العذاب الأليم, وإلا فهم كذبة في هذا الوعد " فلو ردوا, لعادوا لما نهوا عنه " . 
ولهذا يوبخون ويقال لهم: " أَوَلَمْ تَكُونُوا أَقْسَمْتُمْ مِنْ قَبْلُ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ زَوَالٍ " عن الدنيا, وانتقال إلى الآخرة, فها, قد تبين لكم حنثكم. 
في إقسامكم, وكذبكم فيما تدعون. 
وليس عملكم قاصرا في الدنيا من أجل الآيات البينات. 
بل " وَسَكَنْتُمْ فِي مَسَاكِنِ الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ وَتَبَيَّنَ لَكُمْ كَيْفَ فَعَلْنَا بِهِمْ " من أنواع العقوبات؟ وكيف أحل الله بهم العقوبات, حين كذبوا بالآيات البينات, وضربنا لكم الأمثال الواضحة التي لا تدع أدنى شك في القلب إلا أزالته. 
فلم تنفع فيكم تلك الآيات, بل أعرضتم, ودمتم على باطلكم, حتى صار ما صار: ووصلتم إلى هذا اليوم الذي لا ينفع فيه اعتذار, من اعتذر بباطل. 

*" وقد مكروا مكرهم وعند الله مكرهم وإن كان مكرهم لتزول منه الجبال " (46)*
" وَقَدْ مَكَرُوا " أي: المكذبون للرسل " مَكْرُهُمْ " الذي وصلت إليه إرادتهم, وقدروا عليه. 
" وَعِنْدَ اللَّهِ مَكْرُهُمْ " أي: هو محيط به علما وقدرة, وقد عاد مكرهم عليهم " ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله " " وَإِنْ كَانَ مَكْرُهُمْ لِتَزُولَ مِنْهُ الْجِبَالُ " أي: ولقد كان مكر الكفار المكذبين للرسل, بالحق, وبمن جاء به - من عظمه - لتزول الجبال الراسيات بسببه, عن أماكنها. 
أي: " مكروا مكرا كبارا " لا يقادر قدره ولكن الله رد كيدهم في نحورهم. 
ويدخل في هذا, كل من مكر من المخالفين للرسل, لينصر باطلا, أو يبطل حقا. 
والقصد أن مكرهم, لم يغن عنهم شيئا, ولم يضروا الله شيئا, وإنما ضروا أنفسهم. 

*" فلا تحسبن الله مخلف وعده رسله إن الله عزيز ذو انتقام " (47)*
يقول تعالى: " فَلَا تَحْسَبَنَّ اللَّهَ مُخْلِفَ وَعْدِهِ رُسُلَهُ " بنجاتهم, ونجاة أتباعهم وسعادتهم, وإهلاك أعدائهم وخذلانهم في الدنيا, وعقابهم في الآخرة. 
فهذا لا بد من وقوعه, لأنه وعد به الصادق قولا, على ألسنة أصدق خلقه, وهم: الرسل, وهذا أعلى ما يكون من الأخبار. 
خصوصا, وهو مطابق للحكمة الإلهية, والسنن الربانية, وللعقول الصحيحة. 
و " إِنَّ اللَّهَ " لا يعجزه شيء, فإنه " عَزِيزٌ ذُو انْتِقَامٍ " . 

*" يوم تبدل الأرض غير الأرض والسماوات وبرزوا لله الواحد القهار " (48)*
أي: إذا أراد أن ينتقم من أحد, فإنه لا يفوته ولا يعجزه, وذلك في يوم القيامة. 
" يَوْمَ تُبَدَّلُ الْأَرْضُ غَيْرَ الْأَرْضِ وَالسَّمَاوَاتُ " تبدل غير السماوات. 
وهذا التبديل, تبديل صفات, لا تبديل ذات, فإن الأرض يوم القيامة تسوي وتمد كمد الأديم, ويلقى ما على ظهرها من جبل ومعلم, فتصير قاعا صفصفا, لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا. 
وتكون السماء, كالمهل, من شدة أهوال ذلك اليوم, ثم يطويها الله تعالى بيمينه. 
" وَبَرَزُوا " أي: الخلائق من قبورهم إلى يوم بعثهم, ونشورهم في محل لا يخفى منهم على الله شيء. 
" لِلَّهِ الْوَاحِدِ الْقَهَّارِ " أي: المنفرد بعظمته وأسمائه وصفاته, وأفعاله العظيمة, وقهره لكل العوالم فكلها تحت تصرفه وتدبيره, فلا يتحرك منها متحرك, ولا يسكن ساكن إلا بإذنه. 

*" وترى المجرمين يومئذ مقرنين في الأصفاد "(49) 
*
" وَتَرَى الْمُجْرِمِينَ " أي: الذين وصفهم الإجرام, وكثرة الذنوب. 
" يَوْمَئِذٍ " في ذلك اليوم " مُقَرَّنِينَ فِي الْأَصْفَادِ " أي: يسلسل كل أهل عمل من المجرمين, بسلاسل من نار, فيقادون إلى العذاب, في أذل صورة وأشنعها, وأبشعها. 

*" سرابيلهم من قطران وتغشى وجوههم النار " (50)*
" سَرَابِيلُهُمْ " أي: ثيابهم " مِنْ قَطِرَانٍ " وذلك لشدة اشتعال النار فيهم وحرارتها, ونتن ريحها. 
" وَتَغْشَى وُجُوهَهُمُ " التي هي أشرف ما في أبدانهم " النَّارَ " أي: تحيط بها, وتصلاها من كل جانب, وغير الوجوه من باب أولى وأحرى. 
وليس هذا ظلما من الله, وإنما هو جزاء لما قدموا وكسبوا, ولهذا قال تعالى: " لِيَجْزِيَ اللَّهُ كُلَّ نَفْسٍ مَا كَسَبَتْ " من خير وشر, بالعدل والقسط, " إِنَّ اللَّهَ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ " كقوله تعالى: " اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ وَهُمْ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مُعْرِضُونَ " . 
ويحتمل أن معناه: سريع المحاسبة, فيحاسب الخلق في ساعة واحدة كما يرزقهم ويدبرهم بأنواع التدابير, في لحظة واحدة, لا يشغله شأن عن شأن, وليس ذلك بعسير عليه. 

*" هذا بلاغ للناس ولينذروا به وليعلموا أنما هو إله واحد وليذكر أولو الألباب " (52)*
 فلما بين البيان المبين في هذا القرآن, قال في مدحه: " هَذَا بَلَاغٌ لِلنَّاسِ " أي: يتبلغون به, ويتزودون إلى الوصول إلى أعلى المقامات وأفضل الكرامات, لما اشتمل عليه من الأصول والفروع, وجميع العلوم التي يحتاجها العباد. 
" وَلِيُنْذَرُوا بِهِ " لما فيه من الترهيب من أعمال الشر, وما أعد الله لأهلها من العقاب. 
" وَلِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ " حيث صرف فيه من الأدلة والبراهين, على ألوهيته ووحدانيته, ما صار ذلك حق اليقين. 
" وَلِيَذَّكَّرَ أُولُو الْأَلْبَابِ " أي: العقول الكاملة, ما ينفعهم, فيفعلونه وما يضرهم, فيتركونه, وبذلك صاروا أولي الألباب والبصائر. 
إذ بالقرآن, ازدادت معارفهم وآراؤهم, وتنورت أفكارهم, لما أخذوه غضا طريا, فإنه لا يدعو إلا إلى أعلى الأخلاق والأعمال وأفضلها. 
ولا يستدل على ذلك إلا بأقوى الأدلة وأبينها. 
وهذه القاعدة إذا تدرب بها العبد الذكي, لم يزل في صعود ورقي على الدوام في كل خصلة حميدة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (259)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجر
من الأية(1) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجر

*

*" الر تلك آيات الكتاب وقرآن مبين " (1)
*


*يقول تعالى - معظما لكتابه, مادحا له: " تِلْكَ آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ " أي: الآيات الدالة على أحسن المعاني, وأفضل المطالب. 
" وَقُرْآنٍ مُبِينٍ " للحقائق, بأحسن لفظ وأوضحه, وأدله على المقصود. 
وهذا مما يوجب على الخلق, الانقياد إليه, والتسليم لحكمه وتلقيه بالقبول, والفرح والسرور.* 

*" ربما يود الذين كفروا لو كانوا مسلمين " (2)
*


*فأما من قابل هذه النعمة العظيمة بردها, والكفر بها, فإنه من المكذبين الضالين, الذين سيأتي عليهم وقت, يتمنون أنهم مسلمون, أي: منقادون لأحكامه, وذلك حين ينكشف الغطاء, وتظهر أوائل الآخرة, ومقدمات الموت فإنهم في أحوال الآخرة كلها, يتمنون أنهم مسلمون, وقد فات وقت الإمكان. 
ولكنهم في هذه الدنيا مغترون.* 

*" ذرهم يأكلوا ويتمتعوا ويلههم الأمل فسوف يعلمون " (3)*
*" ذَرْهُمْ يَأْكُلُوا وَيَتَمَتَّعُوا " بلذاتهم " وَيُلْهِهِمُ الْأَمَلُ " أي: يؤملون البقاء في الدنيا, فيلهيهم عن الآخرة. 
" فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ " أن ما هم عليه باطل, وأن أعمالهم ذهبت خسرانا عليهم, ولا يغتروا بإمهال الله تعالى, فإن هذه, سنته في الأمم.* 

*" وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا ولها كتاب معلوم " (4)
*
*" وَمَا أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ " كانت مستحقة للعذاب " إِلَّا وَلَهَا كِتَابٌ مَعْلُومٌ " مقدر لإهلاكها.*

*" ما تسبق من أمة أجلها وما يستأخرون " (5)
*
*" مَا تَسْبِقُ مِنْ أُمَّةٍ أَجَلَهَا وَمَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ " وإلا, فالذنوب لا بد من وقوع أثرها, وإن تأخر.* 

*" وقالوا يا أيها الذي نزل عليه الذكر إنك لمجنون " (6)*
*أي: وقال المكذبون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, استهزاء وسخرية: " يا أيها  الذي نزل عليه الذكر " على زعمك " إنك لمجنون " إذ تظن أنا سنتبعك, ونترك  ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا, لمجرد قولك: " لو ما تأتينا بالملائكة " يشهدون لك بصحة ما جئت به " إن كنت من الصادقين " فلما لم تأت بالملائكة, فلست بصادق. 
وهذا من أعظم الظلم والجهل. 
أما الظلم, فظاهر, فإن هذا تجرؤ على الله وتعنت بتعيين الآيات, التي لم يخترها, وحصل المقصود والبرهان بدونها, من الآيات الكثيرة, الدالة على صحة ما جاء به. 
وأما الجهل, فإنهم جهلوا مصلحتهم من مضرتهم. 
فليس في إنزال الملائكة, خير لهم, بل لا ينزل الله الملائكة إلا بالحق الذي لا إمهال على من لم يتبعه وينقد له. 
" وما كانوا إذا " أي: حين تنزل الملائكة, إن لم يؤمنوا, ولن يؤمنوا " منظرين " أي: بمهملين. 
فصار طلبهم لإنزال الملائكة, تعجيلا لأنفسهم بالهلاك والدمار. 
فإن الإيمان ليس في أيديهم, وإنما هو بيد الله. 
" ولو أننا نزلنا إليهم الملائكة وكلمهم الموتى وحشرنا عليهم كل شيء قبلا ما كانوا ليؤمنوا إلا أن يشاء الله, ولكن أكثرهم يجهلون " ويكفيهم من الآيات, إن كانوا صادقين, هذا القرآن العظيم ولهذا قال هنا:* 

*" إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر وإنا له لحافظون "(9)* 
*" إنا نحن نزلنا الذكر " أي: القرآن الذي فيه ذكرى لكل شيء, من المسائل والدلائل الواضحة, وفيه يتذكر من أراد التذكر. 
" وإنا له لحافظون " أي: في حال إنزاله, وبعد إنزاله. 
ففي حال إنزاله حافظون له, من استراق كل شيطان رجيم. 
وبعد إنزاله أودعه الله في قلب رسوله, واستودعه في قلوب أمته, وحفظ الله ألفاظه من التغيير فيها, والزيادة والنقص, ومعانيه, من التبديل. 
فلا يحرف محرف معنى من معانيه, إلا وقيض الله له من بين الحق المبين. 
وهذا من أعظم آيات الله ونعمه على عباده المؤمنين. 
ومن حفظه: أن الله يحفظ أهله من أعدائهم, ولا يسلط عدوا يجتاحهم.* 

*" ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك في شيع الأولين " (10)*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه إذ كذبه المشركون: لم يزل هذا دأب الأمم الخالية والقرون الماضية: " ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك في شيع الأولين " . 
أي, فرقهم وجماعتهم, رسلا.* 

*" وما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون "(11)* 
*" وما يأتيهم من رسول " يدعوهم إلى الحق والهدى " إلا كانوا به يستهزئون " . 
" كذلك نسلكه " أي: ندخل التكذيب " في قلوب المجرمين " أي: الذين وصفهم الظلم والبهت, عاقبناهم لما تشابهت قلوبهم بالكفر والتكذيب, وتشابهت معاملتهم لأنبيائهم, ورسلهم بالاستهزاء والسخرية وعدم الإيمان, ولهذا قال: " لا يؤمنون به وقد خلت سنة الأولين " أي: عادة الله فيهم, بإهلاك من لم يؤمن بآيات الله.* 

*" ولو فتحنا عليهم بابا من السماء فظلوا فيه يعرجون " (14)
*
*أي: ولو جاءتهم كل آية عظيمة, لم يؤمنوا وكابروا. 
" ولو فتحنا عليهم بابا من السماء " فصاروا يعرجون فيه, ويشاهدونه, عيانا بأنفسهم, لقالوا - من ظلمهم وعنادهم, منكرين لهذه الآية: - " إنما سكرت أبصارنا " أي: أصابها سكر وغشاوة, حتى رأينا ما لم نر " بل نحن قوم مسحورون " أي: ليس هذا بحقيقة, بل هذا سحر. 
وقوم وصلت بهم الحال إلى هذا الإنكار, فإنهم لا مطمع فيهم ولا رجاء. 
ثم ذكر الآيات الدالات على ما جاءت به الرسل من الحق فقال: " ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا " إلى " برازقين " .* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (260)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجر
من الأية(15) الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجر


*

*" ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا وزيناها للناظرين " (16)*
يقول تعالى - مبينا كمال اقتداره ورحمته بخلقه: " ولقد جعلنا في السماء بروجا " أي: نجوما كالأبراج, والأعلام العظام يهتدى بها في ظلمات البر والبحر. 
" وزيناها للناظرين " , فإنه لولا النجوم, لما كان للسماء هذا المنظر البهي, والهيئة العجيبة. 
وهذا مما يدعو الناظرين إلى التأمل فيها, والنظر في معانيها, والاستدلال بها, على باريها. 
*" وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم " (17)*
" وحفظناها من كل شيطان رجيم " إذا استرق السمع, أتبعته الشهب الثواقب, فبقيت السماء, ظاهرها, مجملا بالنوم النيرات, وباطنها, محروسا ممنوعا, من الآفات. 
*" إلا من استرق السمع فأتبعه شهاب مبين " (18)*
" إلا من استرق السمع " أي: في بعض الأوقات, قد يسترق بعض الشياطين السمع, بخفية واختلاس. 
" فأتبعه شهاب مبين " أي: بين منير, يقتله, أو يخبله. 
فربما أدركه الشهاب, قبل أن يوصلها الشيطان إلى وليه, فينقطع خبر السماء عن الأرض. 
وربما ألقاها إلى وليه, قبل أن يدركه الشهاب, فيضهما ويكذب معها مائة كذبة. 
ويستدل بتلك الكلمة التي, سمعت من السماء. 
*" والأرض مددناها وألقينا فيها رواسي وأنبتنا فيها من كل شيء موزون " (19)*
" والأرض مددناها " أي وسعناها سعة, يتمكن الآدميون والحيوانات كلها, من الامتداد بأرجائها, والتناول من أرزاقها, والسكون في نواحيها. 
" وألقينا فيها رواسي " أي: جبالا عظاما, تحفظ الأرض بإذن الله, أن تميد, وتثبها أن تزول. 
" وأنبتنا فيها من كل شيء موزون " أي: نافع متقوم, يضطر إليه العباد والبلاد, ما بين نخيل, وأعناب, وأصناف الأشجار, وأنواع النبات, والمعادن. 
*" وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش ومن لستم له برازقين " (20)*
" وجعلنا لكم فيها معايش " من الحرث, ومن الماشية, ومن أنواع المكاسب والحرف. 
" ومن لستم له برازقين " أي: أنعمنا عليكم بعبيد وإماء, وأنعام, لنفعكم, ومصالحكم, وليس عليكم رزقها, بل خولكم الله إياها, وتكفل بأرزاقها. 
*" وإن من شيء إلا عندنا خزائنه وما ننزله إلا بقدر معلوم "(21)* 
أي: جميع الأرزاق وأصناف الأقدار, لا يملكها أحد إلا الله. 
فخزائنها بيده, يعطي من يشاء, ويمنع من يشاء, بحسب حكمته ورحمته الواسعة. 
" وَمَا نُنَزِّلُهُ " أي: المقدر من كل شيء, من مطر وغيره. 
" إِلَّا بِقَدَرٍ مَعْلُومٍ " فلا يزيد على ما قدره الله, ولا ينقص منه. 
*" وأرسلنا الرياح لواقح فأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأسقيناكموه وما أنتم له بخازنين " (22)*
أي: وسخرنا الرياح, رياح الرحمة, تلقح السحاب, كما يلقح الذكر الأنثى. 
فينشأ عن ذلك, الماء, بإذن الله, فيسقيه الله العباد, ومواشيهم, وأرضهم, ويبقى في الأرض مدخرا لحاجاتهم وضروراتهم, ما هو مقتضى قدرته ورحمته. 
" وَمَا أَنْتُمْ لَهُ بِخَازِنِينَ " أي: لا قدرة لكم على خزنه وادخاره. 
ولكن الله يخزنه لكم, ويسلكه ينابيع في الأرض, رحمة بكم, وإحسانا إليكم.
*" وإنا لنحن نحيي ونميت ونحن الوارثون " (23)*
أي: هو وحده, لا شريك له, الذي يحيي الخلق من العدم, بعد أن لم يكونوا شيئا مذكورا ويميتهم لآجالهم, التي قدرها " وَنَحْنُ الْوَارِثُونَ " كقوله: " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَرِثُ الْأَرْضَ وَمَنْ عَلَيْهَا وَإِلَيْنَا يُرْجَعُونَ " . 
وليس ذلك بعزيز, ولا ممتنع على الله, فإنه تعالى يعلم المستقدمين من الخلق والمستأخرين منهم, ويعلم ما تنقص الأرض منهم, وما تفرق من أجزائهم. 
وهو الذي, قدرته لا يعجزها معجز, فيعيد عباده خلقا جديدا, ويحشرهم إليه. 
" إِنَّهُ حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ " يضع الأشياء مواضعها, وينزلها منازلها, ويجازي كل عامل بعمله, إن خيرا فخير, وإن شرا فشر. 
*" ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من صلصال من حمإ مسنون "(26) 
*
يذكر تعالى نعمته وإحسانه على أبينا آدم عليه السلام, وما جرى من عدوه إبليس, وفي ضمن ذلك, التحذير لنا من شره وفتنته, فقال تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ " أي آدم عليه السلام " مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ " أي: من طين قد يبس, بعد ما خمر حتى صار له صلصلة وصوت, كصوت الفخار. 
والحمأ المسنون, الطين المتغير لونه وريحه, من طول مكثه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (261)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجر
من الأية(27) الى الأية(42)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجر

*

*" والجان خلقناه من قبل من نار السموم "(27)*
*" وَالْجَانَّ " وهو: أبو الجن أي: إبليس " خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ " خلق آدم " مِنْ نَارِ السَّمُومِ " أي: من النار الشديدة الحرارة*
*" وإذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من صلصال من حمإ مسنون " (28)*
*فلما أراد الله خلق آدم قال للملائكة: " إِنِّي خَالِقٌ بَشَرًا مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ فَإِذَا سَوَّيْتُهُ " جسدا تاما " وَنَفَخْتُ فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِي فَقَعُوا لَهُ سَاجِدِينَ " فامتثلوا أمر ربهم* 
*" فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون " (30)*
*" فَسَجَدَ الْمَلَائِكَةُ كُلُّهُمْ أَجْمَعُونَ " . 
تأكيد بعد تأكيد, ليدل على أنه لم يتخلف منهم أحد, وذلك, تعظيما لأمر الله, وإكراما لآدم, حيث علم ما لم يعلموا.* 
*" إلا إبليس أبى أن يكون مع الساجدين " (31)*
*" إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ أَبَى أَنْ يَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ " وهذا أول عداوته لآدم وذريته. 
قال الله: " قَالَ يَا إِبْلِيسُ مَا لَكَ أَلَّا تَكُونَ مَعَ السَّاجِدِينَ قَالَ لَمْ أَكُنْ لِأَسْجُدَ لِبَشَرٍ خَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ صَلْصَالٍ مِنْ حَمَإٍ مَسْنُونٍ "
فاستكبر على أمر الله, وأبدى العداوة لآدم وذريته, وأعجب بعنصره وقال: أنا خير من آدم.* 
*قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم " (34)*
*" قَالَ " الله - معاقبا له على كفره واستكباره - " فَاخْرُجْ مِنْهَا فَإِنَّكَ رَجِيمٌ " . 
أي: مطرود ومبعد من كل خير. 
" وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكَ اللَّعْنَةَ " أي: الذم, والعيب, والبعد عن رحمة الله " إِلَى يَوْمِ الدِّينِ " . 
ففيها, وما أشبهها, دليل على أنه سيستمر على كفره, وبعده من الخير.* 
*" قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون " (36)*
*" قَالَ رَبِّ فَأَنْظِرْنِي " أي: أمهلني " إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ قَالَ فَإِنَّكَ مِنَ الْمُنْظَرِينَ إِلَى يَوْمِ الْوَقْتِ الْمَعْلُومِ " . 
وليس إجابة الله لدعائه, كرامة في حقه, وإنما ذلك, امتحان وابتلاء من الله له وللعباد, ليتبين الصادق الذي يطيع مولاه دون عدوه, ممن ليس كذلك. 
ولذلك حذرنا منه, غاية التحذير, وشرح لنا, ما يريده منا.* 
*" قال رب بما أغويتني لأزينن لهم في الأرض ولأغوينهم أجمعين " (39)*
*" قَالَ رَبِّ بِمَا أَغْوَيْتَنِي لَأُزَيِّنَنَّ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ " أي: أزين لهم الدنيا, وأدعوهم إلى إيثارها على الأخرى, حتى يكونوا منقادين لكل معصية.* 
*" إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين " (40)*
*" وَلَأُغْوِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ " أي: أصدهم كلهم عن الصراط المستقيم. 
" إِلَّا عِبَادَكَ مِنْهُمُ الْمُخْلَصِينَ " أي: الذين أخلصتهم واجتبيتهم, لإخلاصهم, وإيمانهم, وتوكلهم.* 
*" قال هذا صراط علي مستقيم " (41)*
*قال الله تعالى: " هَذَا صِرَاطٌ عَلَيَّ مُسْتَقِيمٌ " أي: معتدل موصل إلي, وإلى دار كرامتي.* 
*" إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان إلا من اتبعك من الغاوين " (42)*
*" إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ " تميلهم به إلى ما تشاء من أنواع الضلالات, بسبب عبوديتهم لربهم, وانقيادهم لأوامره, أعانهم الله وعصمهم من الشيطان. 
" إِلَّا مَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ " فرضي بولايتك وطاعتك, بدلا من طاعة الرحمن. 
" مِنَ الْغَاوِينَ " والغاوي: ضد الراشد, فهو: الذي عرف الحق وتركه. 
والضال: الذي تركه من غير علم منه به.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (262)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجر
من الأية(43) الى الأية(55)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجر
*
*" وإن جهنم لموعدهم أجمعين " (43)*
" وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمَوْعِدُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ " أي: إبليس وجنوده. 
" لَهَا سَبْعَةُ أَبْوَابٍ " كل باب أسفل من الآخر. 
" لِكُلِّ بَابٍ مِنْهُمْ " أي: من أتباع إبليس " جُزْءٌ مَقْسُومٌ " بحسب أعمالهم. 
قال تعالى: " فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا هُمْ وَالْغَاوُونَ وَجُنُودُ إِبْلِيسَ أَجْمَعُونَ " . 
ولما ذكر تعالى ما أعد لأعدائه, أتباع إبليس, من النكال والعذاب الشديد, ذكر ما أعد لأوليائه من الفضل العظيم, والنعيم المقيم فقال: " إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ " إلى " هُوَ الْعَذَابُ الْأَلِيمُ " . 
*" إن المتقين في جنات وعيون " (45)*
يقول تعالى: " إِنَّ الْمُتَّقِينَ " الذين اتقوا طاعة الشيطان, وما يدعوهم إليه, من جميع الذنوب والعصيان " فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ " قد احتوت على جميع الأشجار, وأينعت فيها جميع الثمار اللذيذة, في جميع الأوقات. 
*" ادخلوها بسلام آمنين " (46)*
ويقال لهم حال دخولها: " ادْخُلُوهَا بِسَلَامٍ آمِنِينَ " من الموت, والنوم والنصب, واللغوب, وانقطاع شيء من النعيم, الذي هم فيه أو نقصانه, ومن المرض, والحزن, والهم, وسائر المكدرات. 
" وَنَزَعْنَا مَا فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِنْ غِلٍّ " فتبقى قلوبهم سالمة, من كل غل, وحسد, متصافية متحابة " إخوانا على سرر متقابلين " . 
دل ذلك على تزاورهم, واجتماعهم, وحسن أدبهم فيما بينهم, في كون كل منهم مقابلا للآخر, لا مستديرا له, متكئين على تلك السرر المزينة, بالفرش واللؤلؤ, وأنواع الجواهر. 
*" لا يمسهم فيها نصب وما هم منها بمخرجين " (48)*
" لَا يَمَسُّهُمْ فِيهَا نَصَبٌ " لا ظاهر ولا باطن. 
وذلك, لأن الله ينشئهم نشأة وحياة كاملة, لا تقبل شيئا من الآفات. 
" وَمَا هُمْ مِنْهَا بِمُخْرَجِينَ " على سائر الأوقات. 
ولما ذكر ما يوجب الرغبة والرهبة, من مفعولات الله, من الجنة, والنار, ذكر ما يوجب ذلك من أوصافه تعالى فقال: 
*" نبئ عبادي أني أنا الغفور الرحيم " (49)*
" نَبِّئْ عِبَادِي " أي: أخبرهم خبرا جازما, مؤيدا بالأدلة. 
  " أَنِّي أَنَا الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ " فإنهم إذا عرفوا كمال رحمته ومغفرته, سعوا بالأسباب الموصلة لهم إلى رحمته, وأقلعوا عن الذنوب, وتابوا منها, لينالوا مغفرته. 
*" وأن عذابي هو العذاب الأليم " (50)*
ومع هذا, فلا ينبغي أن يتمادى بهم الرجاء إلى حال الأمن والإدلال. 
فنبئهم " وَأَنَّ عَذَابِي هُوَ الْعَذَابُ الْأَلِيمُ " أي: لا عذاب في الحقيقة, إلا عذاب الله, الذي لا يقادر قدره, ولا يبلغ كنهه, نعوذ به من عذابه. 
فإنهم إذا عرفوا أنه " لا يعذب عذابه أحد * ولا يوثق وثاقه أحد " حذروا, وبعدوا عن كل سبب يوجب لهم العقاب. 
فالعبد, ينبغي أن يكون قلبه دائما, بين الخوف والرجاء, والرغبة والرهبة. 
فإذا نظر إلى رحمة ربه ومغفرته, وجوده وإحسانه, أحدث له ذلك الرجاء والرغبة. 
وإذا نظر إلى ذنوبه وتقصيره في حقوق ربه, أحدث له الخوف والرهبة والإقلاع عنها. 
*" ونبئهم عن ضيف إبراهيم " (51)*
يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وَنَبِّئْهُمْ عَنْ ضَيْفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ " . 
أي: عن تلك القصة العجيبة, فإن في قصك عليهم أنباء الرسل, وما جرى لهم, ما يوجب لهم العبرة, والاقتداء بهم. 
خصوصا, إبراهيم الخليل, الذي أمرنا الله أن نتبع ملته. 
وضيفه هم: الملائكة الكرام, أكرمه الله بأن جعلهم أضيافه. 
" إِذْ دَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالُوا سَلَامًا قَالَ إِنَّا مِنْكُمْ وَجِلُونَ " 
" إِذْ دَخَلُوا عَلَيْهِ فَقَالُوا سَلَامًا " أي: سلموا عليه, فرد عليهم " قَالَ إِنَّا مِنْكُمْ وَجِلُونَ " أي: خائفون. 
لأنه لما دخلوا عليه, وحسبهم ضيوفا, ذهب مسرعا إلى بيته, فأحضر لهم ضيافتهم, عجلا حنيذا فقدمه إليهم. 
فلما رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه, خاف منهم أن يكونوا لصوصا أو نحوهم. 
*" قالوا لا توجل إنا نبشرك بغلام عليم " (53)*
" قَالُوا " له: " لَا تَوْجَلْ إِنَّا نُبَشِّرُكَ بِغُلَامٍ عَلِيمٍ " وهو: إسحق عليه الصلاة والسلام. 
تضمنت هذه البشارة, بأنه ذكر لا أنثى, عليم, أي: كثير العلم. 
وفي الآية الأخرى " وَبَشَّرْنَاهُ بِإِسْحَاقَ نَبِيًّا مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " . 
*" قال أبشرتموني على أن مسني الكبر فبم تبشروني " (54)*
قال لهم متعجبا من هذه البشارة: " أَبَشَّرْتُمُون  ِي " بالولد " عَلَى أَنْ مَسَّنِيَ الْكِبَرُ " وصار نوع إياس منه " فَبِمَ تُبَشِّرُونَ " أي: على أي وجه تبشرون وقد عدمت الأسباب؟ 
*" قالوا بشرناك بالحق فلا تكن من القانطين "(55)* 
" قَالُوا بَشَّرْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ " الذي لا شك فيه, لأن الله على كل شيء قدير, وأنتم بالخصوص - يا أهل هذا البيت - رحمة الله وبركاته عليكم, فلا يستغرب فضل الله وإحسانه إليكم. 
" فَلَا تَكُنْ مِنَ الْقَانِطِينَ " الذين يستبعدون وجود الخير, بل لا تزال راجيا لفضل الله وإحسانه, وبره وامتنانه. 
فأجابهم إبراهيم بقوله:

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (263)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجر
من الأية(56) الى الأية(70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجر*

*" قال ومن يقنط من رحمة ربه إلا الضالون " (56)*
*" وَمَنْ يَقْنَطُ مِنْ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّهِ إِلَّا الضَّالُّونَ " الذين لا علم لهم بربهم, وكمال اقتداره. 
وأما من أنعم الله عليه بالهداية والعلم العظيم, فلا سبيل إلى القنوط إليه, لأنه يعرف من كثرة الأسباب والوسائل والطرق, لرحمة الله, شيئا كثيرا. 
ثم لما بشروه بهذه البشارة, عرف أنهم مرسلون لأمر مهم.* 
*" قال فما خطبكم أيها المرسلون " (57)*
*أي: " قَالَ " الخليل عليه السلام للملائكة " فَمَا خَطْبُكُمْ أَيُّهَا الْمُرْسَلُونَ " . 
أي: ما شأنكم, ولأي شيء أرسلتم؟* 
*" قالوا إنا أرسلنا إلى قوم مجرمين " (58)*
*" قَالُوا إِنَّا أُرْسِلْنَا إِلَى قَوْمٍ مُجْرِمِينَ " أي: كثر فسادهم, وعظم شرهم, لنعذبهم ونعاقبهم. 
" إِلَّا آلَ لُوطٍ إِنَّا لَمُنَجُّوهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ " أي: إلا لوطا, وأهله " إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ قَدَّرْنَا إِنَّهَا لَمِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ " أي: الباقين بالعذاب. 
وأما لوط, فلنخرجنه وأهله, وننجيهم منها: فجعل إبراهيم, يجادل الرسل في إهلاكهم, ويراجعهم. 
فقيل له: " يا إبراهيم أعرض عن هذا إنه قد جاء أمر ربك وإنهم آتيهم عذاب غير مردود " فذهبوا عنه.* 
*" فلما جاء آل لوط المرسلون " (61)*
*" فَلَمَّا جَاءَ آلَ لُوطٍ الْمُرْسَلُونَ قَالَ " لهم لوط " إِنَّكُمْ قَوْمٌ مُنْكَرُونَ " أي: لا أعرفكم ولا أدري من أنتم.* 
*" قالوا بل جئناك بما كانوا فيه يمترون " (63)*
*" قَالُوا بَلْ جِئْنَاكَ بِمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ " أي: جئناك بعذابهم الذي كانوا يشكون فيه, ويكذبونك حين توعدهم به. 
" وَأَتَيْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ " الذي ليس بالهزل " وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ " فيما قلنا لك.* 
*" فأسر بأهلك بقطع من الليل واتبع أدبارهم ولا يلتفت منكم أحد وامضوا حيث تؤمرون " (65)*
*" فَأَسْرِ بِأَهْلِكَ بِقِطْعٍ مِنَ اللَّيْلِ " أي: في أثنائه حين تنام العيون, ولا يدري أحد عن مسراك. 
" وَاتَّبِعْ أَدْبَارَهُمْ وَلَا يَلْتَفِتْ مِنْكُمْ أَحَدٌ " أي: بادروا وأسرعوا. 
" وَامْضُوا حَيْثُ تُؤْمَرُونَ " كأن معهم دليلا يدلهم إلى أين يتوجهون. 
" وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ ذَلِكَ " أي: أخبرناه خبرا لا مثنوية فيه.* 
*" وقضينا إليه ذلك الأمر أن دابر هؤلاء مقطوع مصبحين " (66)*
*" أَنَّ دَابِرَ هَؤُلَاءِ مَقْطُوعٌ مُصْبِحِينَ " أي: سيصبحهم العذاب الذي يجتاحهم ويستأصلهم. 
" وَجَاءَ أَهْلُ الْمَدِينَةِ " أي: المدينة التي فيها قوم لوط " يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ " أي. 
يبشر بعضهم بعضا, بأضياف لوط, وصباحة وجوههم واقتدارهم عليهم, وذلك لقصدهم فعل الفاحشة فيهم. 
فجاءوا حتى وصلوا إلى بيت لوط, فجعلوا يعالجون لوطا على أضيافه, ولوط يستعيذ منهم ويقول:* 
*" قال إن هؤلاء ضيفي فلا تفضحون " (68)*
*" إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ ضَيْفِي فَلَا تَفْضَحُونِي وَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَلَا تُخْزُونِي " أي: راقبوا الله أول ذلك, وإن كان ليس فيكم خوف من الله, فلا تفضحون في أضيافي, وتنتهكوا منهم حرمتهم بفعل الأمر الشنيع.* 
*" قالوا أولم ننهك عن العالمين " (70)*
*و " قَالُوا " له جوابا عن قوله ولا تخزون فقط: " أَوَلَمْ نَنْهَكَ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ " أن تضيفهم, فنحن قد أنذرناك, ومن أنذر فقد أعذر. 
" قَالَ " لهم لوط من شدة الأمر الذي أصابه: " هَؤُلَاءِ بَنَاتِي إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ " . 
فلم يبالوا بقوله, ولهذا قال الله لرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " لَعَمْرُكَ إِنَّهُمْ لَفِي سَكْرَتِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ " وهذه السكرة, هي سكرة محبة الفاحشة, التي لا يبالون معها بعذل ولا لوم. 
" فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ مُشْرِقِينَ " 
فلما بينت له الرسل حالهم, زال عن لوط ما كان يجده من الضيق والكرب. 
فامتثل أمر ربه وسرى بأهله ليلا, فنجوا. 
وأما أهل القرية " فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ مُشْرِقِينَ " أي: وقت شروق الشمس, حيث كانت العقوبة عليهم أشد. 
" فَجَعَلْنَا عَالِيَهَا سَافِلَهَا " أي: قلبنا عليهم مدينتهم. 
" وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ " . 
تتبع فيها من شذ من البلد.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (264)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجر
من الأية(71) الى الأية(87)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجر
* 

*" إن في ذلك لآيات للمتوسمين "(75)* 
*" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِلْمُتَوَسِّمِ  ينَ " أي: المتأملين المتفكرين, الذين لهم فكر وروية وفراسة, يفهمون بها ما أريد بذلك, من أن من تجرأ على معاصي الله, خصوصا هذه الفاحشة العظيمة, أن الله سيعاقبهم بأشنع العقوبات, كما تجرأوا على أشنع السيئات.* 
*" وإنها لبسبيل مقيم " (76)*
*" وَإِنَّهَا " أي: مدينة قوم لوط " لَبِسَبِيلٍ مُقِيمٍ " للسالكين, يعرفه كل من تردد في تلك الديار " إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ " . 
وفي هذه القصة من العبر: عنايته تعالى بخليله إبراهيم. 
فإن لوطا عليه السلام, من أتباعه, ومن آمن به فكأنه تلميذ له. 
فحين أراد الله إهلاك قوم لوط, حين استحقوا ذلك, أمر رسله أن يمروا على إبراهيم عليه السلام, كي يبشروه بالولد, ويخبروه بما بعثوا له, حتى إنه جادلهم عليه السلام في إهلاكهم, حتى أقنعوه, فطابت نفسه. 
وكذلك لوط عليه السلام, لما كانوا أهل وطنه, فربما أخذته الرقة عليهم والرأفة بهم, قدر الله من الأسباب, ما به يشتد غيظه وحنقه عليهم, حتى استبطأ إهلاكهم لما قيل له: " إن موعدهم الصبح أليس الصبح بقريب " . 
ومنها: أن الله تعالى, إذا أراد أن يهلك قرية, زاد شرهم وطغيانهم. 
فإذا انتهى, أوقع بهم من العقوبات ما يستحقونه.* 
*" وإن كان أصحاب الأيكة لظالمين " (78)*
*وهؤلاء قوم شعيب, نعتهم الله وأضافهم إلى الأيكة, وهو: البستان كثير الأشجار, ليذكر نعمته عليهم, وأنهم ما قاموا بها, بل جاءهم نبيهم شعيب, فدعاهم إلى التوحيد, وترك ظلم الناس في المكاييل والموازين, وعاجلهم على ذلك على أشد المعالجة, فاستمروا على ظلمهم في حق الخالق, وفي حق الخلق, ولهذا, وصفهم, هنا, بالظلم. 
" فَانْتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ " فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة, إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم. 
" وَإِنَّهُمَا " أي: ديار قوم لوط, وأصحاب الأيكة " لَبِإِمَامٍ مُبِينٍ " أي: لبطريق واضح, يمر بهم المسافرون كل وقت, فيبين من آثارهم ما هو مشاهد بالأبصار, فيعتبر بذلك أولوا الألباب.*
*" ولقد كذب أصحاب الحجر المرسلين " (80)*
*يخبر تعالى عن أهل الحجر, وهم, قوم صالح, الذين كانوا يسكنون الحجر المعروف في أرض الحجاز, أنهم كذبوا المرسلين, أي: كذبوا صالحا. 
ومن كذب رسولا, فقد كذب سائر الرسل, لاتفاق دعوتهم. 
وليس تكذيب بعضهم لشخصه, بل لما جاء به من الحق الذي اشترك جميع الرسل بالإتيان به. 
" وَآتَيْنَاهُمْ آيَاتِنَا " الدالة على صحة ما جاءهم به صالح من الحق, ومن جملتها: تلك الناقة, هي من آيات الله العظيمة.*
*" وآتيناهم آياتنا فكانوا عنها معرضين " (81)*
*" فَكَانُوا عَنْهَا مُعْرِضِينَ " كبرا وتجبرا على الله. 
" وَكَانُوا " - من كثرة إنعام الله عليهم - " يَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا آمِنِينَ " من المخاوف مطمئنين في ديارهم. 
فلو شكروا النعمة, وصدقوا نبيهم صالحا, عليه السلام, لأدر الله عليهم الأرزاق, ولأكرمهم بأنواع من الثواب العاجل والآجل. 
ولكنهم - لما كذبوا, وعقروا الناقة, وعتوا عن أمر ربهم, وقالوا: " يا صالح ائتنا بما تعدنا, إن كنت من الصادقين " .* 
*" فأخذتهم الصيحة مصبحين " (83)*
*" فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ مُصْبِحِينَ " . 
فتقطعت قلوبهم في أجوافهم, وأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين هلكى, مع ما يتبع ذلك, من الخزي واللعنة المستمرة. 
" فَمَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ " لأن أمر الله إذا جاء, لا يرده كثرة جنود, ولا قوة أنصار, ولا غزارة أموال.* 
*" وما خلقنا السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق وإن الساعة لآتية فاصفح الصفح الجميل " (85)*
*أي: ما خلقناهما عبثا باطلا, كما يظن أعداء الله. 
بل ما خلقناهما " إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ " الذي منه, أن تكونا بما فيهما دالتين على كمال خالقهما, واقتداره, وسعة رحمته, وحكمته, وعلمه المحيط, وأنه الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له, وحده لا شريك له. 
" وَإِنَّ السَّاعَةَ لَآتِيَةٌ " لا ريب فيها, لأن خلق السماوات والأرض ابتداء, أكبر من خلق الناس مرة أخرى. 
" فَاصْفَحِ الصَّفْحَ الْجَمِيلَ " وهو الصفح, الذي لا أذية فيه, بل قابل إساءة المسيء بالإحسان, وذنبه بالغفران, لتنال من ربك, جزيل الأجر والثواب, فإن كل ما هو آت فهو قريب. 
وقد ظهر لي معنى أحسن مما ذكرت هنا. 
وهو: أن المأمور به, هو الصفح الجميل, أي: الحسن الذي قد سلم من الحقد, والأذية القولية والفعلية. 
دون الصفح الذي ليس بجميل, وهو: الصفح في غير محله. 
فلا, يصفح, حيث اقتضى المقام العقوبة, كعقوبة المعتدين الظالمين, الذين لا ينفع فيهم إلا العقوبة, وهذا هو المعنى.* 
*" إن ربك هو الخلاق العليم " (86)*
*" إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ " لكل مخلوق " الْعَلِيمُ " بكل شيء, فلا يعجزه أحد من جميع ما أحاط به علمه, وجرى عليه خلقه, وذلك: سائر الموجودات.* 
*" ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني والقرآن العظيم "(87)* 
*يقول تعالى ممتنا على رسوله: " ولقد آتيناك سبعا من المثاني " وهن - على الصحيح - السور السبع الطوال: " البقرة " " وآل عمران " , و " النساء " و " المائدة " و " الأنعام " و " الأعراف " و " الأنفال " مع " التوبة " . 
أو أنها فاتحة الكتاب لأنها سبع آيات. 
فيكون عطف " والقرآن العظيم " على ذلك, من باب عطف العام على الخاص, لكثرة ما في المثاني من التوحيد, وعلوم الغيب, والأحكام الجليلة, وتثنيها فيها. 
وعلى القول, بأن " الفاتحة " هي السبع المثاني, معناها: أنها سبع آيات, تثنى في كل ركعة. 
واذا كان الله قد أعطاه القرآن العظيم مع السبع المثاني, كان قد أعطاه أفضل ما يتنافس فيه المتنافسون, وأعظم ما فرح به المؤمنون. 
" قل بفضل الله وبرحمته فبذلك فليفرحوا هو خير مما يجمعون " . 
ولذلك قال بعده:* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (265)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجر
من الأية(88) الى الأية(99)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجر*

*" لا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم ولا تحزن عليهم واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين " (88)*
*" لا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم " أي: لا تعجب إعجابا يحملك على إشغال فكرك, بشهوات الدنيا, التي تمتع بها المترفون, واغتر بها الجاهلون, واستغن بما آتاك الله, من المثاني والقرآن العظيم. 
" ولا تحزن عليهم " فإنهم لا خير فيهم يرجى, ولا نفع يرتقب.* 
*" وقل إني أنا النذير المبين " (89)*
*فلك في المؤمنين عنهم, أحسن البدل, وأفضل العوض. 
" واخفض جناحك للمؤمنين " أي ألن لهم جانبك, وحسن لهم خلقك, محبة, وإكراما, وتوددا. 
" وقل إني أنا النذير المبين " أي: قم بما عليك من النذارة, وأداء الرسالة, والتبليغ للقريب والبعيد, والعدو, والصديق. 
فإنك إذا فعلت ذلك, فليس عليك من حسابهم من شيء, وما من حسابك عليهم من شيء.* 
*" كما أنزلنا على المقتسمين " (90)*
*وقوله. 
" كما أنزلنا على المقتسمين " أي. 
كما أنزلنا العقوبة على بطلان ما جئت به, الساعين لصد الناس عن سبيل الله.* 
*" الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين " (91)*
*" الذين جعلوا القرآن عضين " أي: أصنافا, وأعضاءا, وأجزاءا, يصرفونه بحسب ما يهوونه. 
فمنهم من يقول: سحر, ومنهم من يقول: كهانة ومنهم من يقول مفترى إلى غير ذلك من أقوال الكفرة المكذبين به, الذين جعلوا قدحهم فيه, ليصدوا الناس عن الهدى.* 
*" فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين " (92)*
*" فوربك لنسألنهم أجمعين " أي: جميع من قدح فيه وعابه, وحرفه وبدله " عما كانوا يعملون " . 
وفي هذا أعظم ترهيب, وزجر لهم عن الإقامة على ما كانوا يعملون.* 
*" فاصدع بما تؤمر وأعرض عن المشركين " (94)*
*ثم أمر الله رسوله ان لا يبالي بهم, ولا بغيرهم, وأن يصدع بما أمر الله, ويعلن بذلك لكل أحد ولا يعوقنه عن أمره عائق ولا تصده أقوال المتهوكين. 
" وأعرض عن المشركين " أي لا تبال بهم, واترك مشاتمتهم ومسابتهم, مقبلا على شأنك. 
" إنا كفيناك المستهزئين " بك وبما جئت به, وهذا وعد من الله لرسوله, أن لا يضره المستهزئون, وأن يكفيه الله إياهم بما شاء من أنواع العقوبة.* 
*" الذين يجعلون مع الله إلها آخر فسوف يعلمون "(96)* 
*وقد فعل تعالى, فإنه ما تظاهر أحد بالاستهزاء برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وبما جاء به, إلا أهلكه الله, وقتله شر قتلة. 
ثم ذكر وصفهم وأنهم كما يؤذونك يا رسول الله. 
فإنهم أيضا, يؤذون الله " الذين يجعلون مع الله إلها آخر " وهو ربهم وخالقهم, ومنه برهم " فسوف يعلمون " غب أفعالهم إذا وردوا القيامة. 
" ولقد نعلم أنك يضيق صدرك بما يقولون " لك من التكذيب والاستهزاء. 
فنحن قادرون على استئصالهم بالعذاب, والتعجيل لهم بما يستحقونه, ولكن الله يمهلهم ولا يهملهم.* 
*" فسبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين " (98)*
*" فـ " أنت يا محمد " سبح بحمد ربك وكن من الساجدين " أي: أكثر من ذكر الله, وتسبيحه, وتحميده, والصلاة, فإن ذلك يوسع الصدر, ويشرحه, ويعينك على أمورك.* 
*" واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين " (99)*
*" واعبد ربك حتى يأتيك اليقين " أي: الموت, أي: استمر في جميع الأوقات على التقرب إلى الله بأنواع العبادات. 
فامتثل صلى الله عليه وسلم أمر ربه, فلم يزل دائبا في العبادة, حتى أتاه اليقين من ربه صلى الله عليه وسلم, تسليما كثيرا**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (266)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(1) الى الأية(13)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" أتى أمر الله فلا تستعجلوه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون " (1)*
يقول تعالى - مقربا لما وعد به محققا لوقوعه - " أَتَى أَمْرُ اللَّهِ فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُوهُ " . 
فإنه آت, وما هو آت, فإنه قريب. 
" سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ " من نسبة الشريك, والولد, والصاحبة, والكفء, وغير ذلك, مما نسبه إليه المشركون, مما لا يليق بجلاله, أو ينافي كماله. 
ولما نزه نفسه عما وصفه به أعداؤه, ذكر الوحي الذي ينزله على أنبيائه, مما يحب اتباعه, في ذكر ما ينسب لله, من صفات الكمال فقال: 
*" ينزل الملائكة بالروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده أن أنذروا أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاتقون " (2)*
" يُنَزِّلُ الْمَلَائِكَةَ بِالرُّوحِ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ " أي: بالوحي الذي به حياة الأرواح " عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ " ممن يعلمه صالحا. 
لتحمل رسالته. 
وزبدة دعوة الرسل كلهم ومدارها, على قوله: " أَنْ أَنْذِرُوا أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا " . 
أي: على معرفة الله تعالى وتوحده, في صفات العظمة, التي هي صفات الألوهية, وعبادته وحده لا شريك له, فهي التي أنزل بها كتبه, وأرسل بها رسله, وجعل الشرائع كلها تدعو إليها, وتحث وتجاهد من حاربها, وقام بضدها. 
ثم ذ كر الأدلة والبراهين على ذلك فقال:
*" خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق تعالى عما يشركون " (3)*
" خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ " إلى " لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ " . 
هذه السورة, تسمى سورة النعم, فإن الله ذكر في أولها, أصول النعم وقواعدها, وفي آخرها, متمماتها ومكملاتها. 
فأخبر أنه خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق, ليستدل بهما العباد على عظمة  خالقهما, وما له من نعوت الكمال, ويعلموا أنه خلقهما سكنا لعباده الذين يعبدونه, بما  يأمرهم به, في الشرائع التي أنزلها على ألسنة رسله, ولهذا نزه نفسه عن شرك المشركين به  فقال: " تَعَالَى عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ " أي: تنزه وتعاظم عن شركهم, فإنه الإله حقا, الذي لا تنبغي العبادة, والحب, والذل, إلا له  تعالى. 
ولما ذكر خلق السماوات والأرض, ذكر خلق ما فيهما. 
*" خلق الإنسان من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين " (4)*
وبدأ بأشرف ذلك وهو الإنسان فقال: " خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ " لم يزل يدبرها, ويربيها, وينميها, حتى صارت بشرا تاما, كامل الأعضاء الظاهرة والباطنة. 
قد غمره بنعمه الغزيرة, حتى إذا استتم, فخر بنفسه وأعجب بها " فَإِذَا هُوَ خَصِيمٌ مُبِينٌ " . 
يحتمل أن المراد: فإذا هو خصيم لربه, يكفر به, ويجادل رسله, ويكذب بآياته. 
ونسي خلقه الأول, وما أنعم الله عليه به, من النعم, فاستعان بها على معاصيه. 
ويحتمل أن المعنى: أن الله أنشأ الآدمي من نطفة. 
ثم لم يزل ينقله من طور إلى طور, حتى صار عاقلا متكلما, ذا ذهن ورأي, يخاصم ويجادل. 
فليشكر العبد ربه الذي أوصله إلى هذه الحال, التي ليس في إمكانه القدرة على شيء منها. 
*" والأنعام خلقها لكم فيها دفء ومنافع ومنها تأكلون " (5)*
" وَالْأَنْعَامَ خَلَقَهَا لَكُمْ " أي لأجلكم, ولأجل منافعكم ومصالحكم. 
ومن جملة منافعها العظيمة " لَكُمْ فِيهَا دِفْءٌ " مما تتخذون من أصوافها وأوبارها, وأشعارها, وجلودها, من الثياب, والفرش, والبيوت. 
*" ولكم فيها جمال حين تريحون وحين تسرحون " (6)*
" وَ " لكم فيها " مَنَافِعُ " غير ذلك " وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ " . 
" وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا جَمَالٌ حِينَ تُرِيحُونَ وَحِينَ تَسْرَحُونَ " أي: في وقت رواحها وسكونها, ووقت حركتها وسرحها. 
وذلك أن جمالها, لا يعود إليها منه شيء, فإنكم, أنتم الذين تتجملون بها, بثيابكم, وأولادكم, وأموالكم, وتعجبون بذلك. 
" وَتَحْمِلُ أَثْقَالَكُمْ " من الأحمال الثقيلة, بل وتحملكم أنتم " إِلَى بَلَدٍ لَمْ تَكُونُوا بَالِغِيهِ إِلَّا بِشِقِّ الْأَنْفُسِ " ولكن الله, ذللها لكم. 
فمنها ما تركبونه, ومنها ما تحملون عليه ما تشاءون, من الأثقال, إلى البلدان البعيدة, والأقطار الشائعة. 
" إِنَّ رَبَّكُمْ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ " إنه سخر لكم ما تضطرون إليه وتحتاجونه. 
فله الحمد, كما ينبغي لجلال وجهه, وعظيم سلطانه, وسعة جوده وبره. 
" وَالْخَيْلَ وَالْبِغَالَ وَالْحَمِيرَ لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " 
" وَالْخَيْلَ وَالْبِغَالَ وَالْحَمِيرَ " سخرناها لكم " لِتَرْكَبُوهَا وَزِينَةً " . 
أي: تارة تستعملونها للضرورة في الركوب, وتارة لأجل الجمال والزينة. 
ولم يذكر الأمر, لأن البغال والحمير, محرم أكلها. 
والخيل لا تستعمل - في الغالب - للأكل, بل ينهى عن ذبحها لأجل الأكل, خوفا من انقطاعها, وإلا فقد ثبت في الصحيحين, أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, أذن في لحوم الخيل. 
" وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " مما يكون بعد نزول القرآن من الأشياء, التي يركبها الخلق في البر, والبحر, والجو, ويستعملونها في منافعهم ومصالحهم فإنه لم يذكرها بأعيانها, لأن الله تعالى لم يذكر في كتابه, إلا ما يعرفه العباد, أو يعرفون نظيره. 
وأما ما ليس له نظير في زمانهم, فإنه لو ذكر لم يعرفوه, ولم يفهموا المراد به. 
فيذكر أصلا جامعا, يدخل فيه ما يعلمون, وما لا يعلمون. 
كما ذكر نعيم الجنة, وسمى منه ما نعلم ونشاهد نظيره, كالنخل والأعناب والرمان. 
وأجمل ما لا نعرف له نظيرا في قوله " فِيهِمَا مِنْ كُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ زَوْجَانِ " . 
فكذلك هنا, ذكر ما نعرفه, من المراكب, كالخيل, والبغال, والحمير, والإبل, والسفن. 
وأجمل الباقي في قوله " وَيَخْلُقُ مَا لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " . 
ولما ذكر تعالى, الطريق الحسنى, وأن الله قد جعل للعباد, ما يقطعونه به من الإبل وغيرها, ذكر الطريق المعنوي الموصل إليه فقال: 
*" وعلى الله قصد السبيل ومنها جائر ولو شاء لهداكم أجمعين " (9)*
" وَعَلَى اللَّهِ قَصْدُ السَّبِيلِ " أي: الصراط المستقيم, الذي هو أقرب الطرق وأخصرها, موصل إلى الله, وإلى كرامته. 
وأما الطريق الجائر في عقائده وأعماله, وهو: كل ما خالف الصراط المستقيم, فهو قاطع عن الله, موصل إلى دار الشقاء. 
فسلك المهتدون الصراط المستقيم بإذن ربهم, وضل الغاوون عنه, وسلكوا الطرق الجائرة. 
" وَلَوْ شَاءَ لَهَدَاكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ " ولكنه هدى بعضا, كرما وفضلا, ولم يهد آخرين, حكمة منه وعدلا. 
*" هو الذي أنزل من السماء ماء لكم منه شراب ومنه شجر فيه تسيمون " (10)*
ينبه الله تعالى بهذه الآية الإنسان على عظمة قدرته وحثهم على التفكر حيث ختمها بقوله " لِقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " على كل قدرة الله, الذي أنزل هذا الماء من السحاب الرقيق اللطيف, ورحمته, حيث جعل فيه ماء غزيرا منه يشربون, وتشرب مواشيهم, ويسقون منه حروثهم, فتخرج لهم الثمرات الكثيرة, والنعم العزيزة
*" وسخر لكم الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر والنجوم مسخرات بأمره إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون " (12)* 
أي: سخر لكم هذه الأشياء لمنافعكم, وأنواع مصالحكم, بحيث لا تستغنون عنها أبدا. 
فبالليل تسكنون وتنامون, وتستريحون. 
وبالنهار تنتشرون في معايشكم, ومنافع دينكم ودنياكم. 
وبالشمس والقمر, من الضياء, والنور, والإشراق, وإصلاح الأشجار والثمار, والنبات, وتجفيف الرطوبات, وإزالة البرودة الضارة للأرض, وللأبدان, وغير ذلك من الضروريات والحاجيات, التابعة لوجود الشمس والقمر. 
وفيهما, وفي النجوم, من الزينة للسماء والهداية, في ظلمات البر والبحر, ومعرفة الأوقات, وحساب الأزمنة, ما تتنوع دلالاتها, وتتصرف آياتها. 
ولهذا جمعها في قوله " إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ " أي: لمن لهم عقول يستعملونها في التدبر والتفكر, فيما هي مهيأة له, مستعدة, تعقل ما تراه, وتسمعه. 
لا كنظر الغافلين الذين حظهم من النظرة, حظ البهائم, التي لا عقل لها. 
*" وما ذرأ لكم في الأرض مختلفا ألوانه إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يذكرون " (13)*
أي: فيما ذرأ الله ونشر للعباد, من كل ما على وجه الأرض, من حيوان, وأشجار, ونبات, وغير ذلك, مما تختلف ألوانه, وتختلف منافعه آية على كمال قدرة الله, وعميم إحسانه, وسعة بره, وأنه الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له, وحده لا شريك له. 
" لِقَوْمٍ يَذَّكَّرُونَ " أي: يستحضرون في ذاكرتهم, ما ينفعهم من العلم النافع, ويتأملون ما دعاهم الله إلى التأمل فيه, حتى يتذكروا بذلك, ما هو دليل عليه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (267)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(14) الى الأية(27)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" وهو الذي سخر البحر لتأكلوا منه لحما طريا وتستخرجوا منه حلية تلبسونها وترى الفلك مواخر فيه ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون " (14)*
*أي: هو وحده لا شريك له " الَّذِي سَخَّرَ الْبَحْرَ " وهيأه لمنافعكم المتنوعة. 
" لِتَأْكُلُوا مِنْهُ لَحْمًا طَرِيًّا " وهو, السمك, والحوت, الذي تصطادونه منه. 
" وَتَسْتَخْرِجُو  ا مِنْهُ حِلْيَةً تَلْبَسُونَهَا " فتزيدكم جمالا وحسنا إلى حسنكم. 
" وَتَرَى الْفُلْكَ " أي: السفن والمراكب " مَوَاخِرَ فِيهِ " أي تمخر في البحر العجاج الهائل, بمقدمها, حتى تسلك فيه من قطر إلى آخر, تحمل المسافرين وأرزاقهم, وأمتعتهم, وتجاراتهم, التي يطلبون بها الأرزاق وفضل الله عليهم. 
" وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ " الذي يسر لكم هذه الأشياء وهيأها, وتثنون على الله الذي من بها. 
فلله تعالى الحمد والشكر, والثناء, حيث أعطى العباد من مصالحهم ومنافعهم, فوق ما يطلبون, وأعلى ما يتمنون, وآتاهم من كل ما سألوه, لا نحصي ثناء عليه, بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه.* 
*" وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وأنهارا وسبلا لعلكم تهتدون " (15)*
*أي: " وَأَلْقَى " الله تعالى لأجل عباده " فِي الْأَرْضِ رَوَاسِيَ " وهي: الجبال العظام لئلا تميد بهم وتضطرب بالخلق, فيتمكنون من حرث الأرض والبناء, والسير علهيا. 
ومن رحمته تعالى أن جعل فيها أنهارا, يسوقها من أرض بعيدة, إلى أرض مضطرة إليها لسقيهم وسقي مواشيهم وحروثهم, أنهارا على وجه الأرض, وأنهارا في بطنها يستخرجونها بحفرها, حتى يصلوا إليها فيستخرجونها بما سخر الله لهم من الدوالي والآلات ونحوها. 
ومن رحمته أن جعل في الأرض سبلا أي: طرقا توصل إلى الديار المتنائية. 
" لَعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ " السبيل إليها حتى إنك تجد أرضا مشتبكة بالجبال, مسلسلة فيها, وقد جعل الله فيما بينها منافذ ومسالك للسالكين.* 
*" أفمن يخلق كمن لا يخلق أفلا تذكرون " (17)*
*لما ذكر تعالى ما خلقه من المخلوقات العظيمة, وما أنعم به من النعم العميمة, ذكر أنه لا يشبهه أحد ولا كفء له ولا ند له, فقال: " أَفَمَنْ يَخْلُقُ " جميع المخلوقات, وهو الفعال لما يريد " كَمَنْ لَا يَخْلُقُ " شيئا, لا قليلا, ولا كثيرا. 
" أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ " فتعرفون أن المنفرد بالخلق, أحق بالعبادة كلها. 
فكما أنه واحد في خلقه وتدبيره, فإنه واحد في إلهيته وتوحيده, وعبادته.* 
*" وإن تعدوا نعمة الله لا تحصوها إن الله لغفور رحيم " (18)*
*وكما أنه ليس له مشارك, إذ أنشأكم وأنشأ غيركم, فلا تجعلوا له أندادا في عبادته, بل أخلصوا له الدين. 
" وَإِنْ تَعُدُّوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ " عددا مجردا عن الشكر " لَا تُحْصُوهَا " فضلا عن كونكم تشكرونها. 
فإن نعمه الظاهرة والباطنة على العباد, بعدد الأنفاس واللحظات, من جميع أصناف النعم, مما يعرف العباد, ومما لا يعرفون, وما يدفع عنهم من النقم, فأكثر من أن تحصى. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " يرضى منكم باليسير من الشكر, مع إنعامه الكثير.* 
*" والله يعلم ما تسرون وما تعلنون " (19)*
*وكما أن رحمته واسعة, وجوده عميم, ومغفرته شاملة للعباد, فعلمه محيط بهم. 
" يَعْلَمُ مَا تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ " بخلاف من عبد من دونه. 
فإنهم " لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا " قليلا ولا كثيرا " وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ " . 
فكيف يخلقون شيئا مع افتقار في إيجادهم إلى الله تعالى؟!!* 
*" أموات غير أحياء وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون " (21)*
*ومع هذا, ليس فيهم من أوصاف الكمال شيء, لا علم, ولا غيره. 
" أَمْوَاتٌ غَيْرُ أَحْيَاءٍ " فلا تسمع, ولا تبصر, ولا تعقل شيئا, أفنتخذ هذه آلهة من دون رب العالمين. 
فتبا لعقول المشركين, ما أضلها, وأفسدها, حيث ضلت في أظهر الأشياء فسادا. 
وسووا بين الناقص من جميع الوجوه فلا أوصاف كمال, ولا شيء من الأفعال, وبين الكمال من جميع الوجوه الذي له كل صفة كمال, وله من تلك الصفة أكملها وأعظمها. 
فله العلم المحيط بكل الأشياء, والقدرة العامة, والرحمة الواسعة, التي ملأت جميع العوالم. 
والحمد والمجد والكبرياء والعظمة, التي لا يقدر أحد من الخلق, أن يحيط ببعض أوصافه ولهذا قال:* 
*" إلهكم إله واحد فالذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة قلوبهم منكرة وهم مستكبرون " (22)*
*" إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ " وهو: الله الأحد الفرد الصمد الذي لم يلد ولم يكن له كفوا أحد. 
فأهل الإيمان والعقول, أحلته قلوبهم وعظمته, وأحبته حبا عظيما, وصرفوا له كل ما استطاعوا من القربات البدنية والمالية, وأعمال القلوب وأعمال الجوارح, وأثنوا عليه بأسمائه الحسنى, وصفاته, وأفعاله المقدسة. 
" فَالَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ مُنْكِرَةٌ " لهذا الأمر العظيم الذي لا ينكره إلا أعظم الخلق, جهلا وعنادا, وهو: توحيد الله " وَهُمْ مُسْتَكْبِرُونَ " عن عبادته.* 
*" لا جرم أن الله يعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون إنه لا يحب المستكبرين " (23)*
*" لَا جَرَمَ " أي: حقا لا بد " أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يُسِرُّونَ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ " من الأعمال القبيحة " إِنَّهُ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِ  ينَ " بل يبغضهم أشد البغض, وسيجازيهم من جنس عملهم " إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين " .* 
*" وإذا قيل لهم ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا أساطير الأولين " (24)*
*يقول تعالى - مخبرا عن شدة تكذيب المشركين بآيات الله: " وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمْ مَاذَا أَنْزَلَ رَبُّكُمْ " أي: إذا سألوا عن القرآن والوحي, الذي هو أكبر نعمة أنعم الله بها على العباد. 
فماذا قولكم به؟ وهل تشكرون هذه النعمة وتعترفون بها, أم تكفرون وتعاندون؟ فيكون جوابهم أقبح جواب وأسمجه, فيقولون عنه: إنه " أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ " أي: كذب اختلقه محمد على الله, وما هو إلا قصص الأولين التي يتناقلها الناس, جيلا بعد جيل, منها الصدق ومنها الكذب. 
فقالوا هذه المقالة, ودعوا أتباعهم إليها, وحملوا, وزرهم, ووزر من انقاد لهم إلى يوم القيامة. 
وقوله: " وَمِنْ أَوْزَارِ الَّذِينَ يُضِلُّونَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ " أي: من أوزار المقلدين الذين لا علم عندهم, إلا ما دعو إليه, فيحملون إثم ما دعوهم إليه. 
وأما الذين يعلمون, فكل مستقل بجرمه, لأنه عرف ما عرفوا. 
" أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَزِرُونَ " أي: بئس ما حملوا من الوزر المثقل لظهورهم, من وزرهم, ووزر من أضلوه.* 
*" قد مكر الذين من قبلهم فأتى الله بنيانهم من القواعد فخر عليهم السقف من فوقهم وأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون " (26)*
*" قَدْ مَكَرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ " برسلهم, واحتالوا بأنواع الحيل, على رد ما جاءوهم به, وبنوا من مكرهم, قصورا هائلة. 
" فَأَتَى اللَّهُ بُنْيَانَهُمْ مِنَ الْقَوَاعِدِ " أي: جاءها الأمر من أساسها وقاعدتها. 
" فَخَرَّ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّقْفُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ " فصار ما بنوه عذابا, عذبوا به. 
" وَأَتَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " وذلك أنهم ظنوا أن هذا البنيان سينفعهم, ويقيهم العذاب, فصار عذابهم فيما بنوه وأصلوه. 
وهذا من أحسن الأمثال, في إبطال الله مكر أعدائه. 
فإنهم فكروا وقدروا فيما جاءت به الرسل لما كذبوهم, وجعلوا لهم أصولا وقواعد من الباطل, يرجعون إليها, ويردون بها ما جاءت به الرسل. 
واحتالوا أيضا, على إيقاع المكروه والضرر بالرسل ومن تبعهم. 
فصار مكرهم وبالا عليهم, فصار تدبيرهم فيه تدميرهم. 
وذلك لأن مكرهم سيئ " ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله " . 
هذا في الدنيا, ولعذاب الآخرة أحرى, ولهذا قال: " ثُمَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يُخْزِيهِمْ " أي يفضحهم على رءوس الخلائق, ويبين لهم كذبهم, وافتراءهم على الله.* 
*" ثم يوم القيامة يخزيهم ويقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشاقون فيهم قال الذين أوتوا العلم إن الخزي اليوم والسوء على الكافرين " (27)*
*" وَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تُشَاقُّونَ فِيهِمْ "  أي: تحاربون وتعادون الله وحزبه لأجلهم, وتزعمون أنهم شركاء لله. 
فإذا سألهم هذا السؤال, لم يكن لهم جواب, إلا الإقرار بضلالهم, والاعتراف بعنادهم فيقولون " ضلوا عنا وشهدوا على أنفسهم أنهم كانوا كافرين " . 
" قَالَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ " أي: العلماء الربانيون " إِنَّ الْخِزْيَ الْيَوْمَ " أي: يوم القيامة " وَالسُّوءَ " أي: سوء العذاب " عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ " . 
وفي هذا فضيلة أهل العلم, وأنهم الناطقون بالحق في هذه الدنيا, ويوم يقوم الأشهاد, وأن لقولهم, اعتبارا عند الله وعند خلقه. 
ثم ذكر ما يفعل بهم عند الوفاة, وفي القيامة فقال:* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (268)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(28) الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة ظالمي أنفسهم فألقوا السلم ما كنا نعمل من سوء بلى إن الله عليم بما كنتم تعملون " (28)*
*" الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ ظَالِمِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ " أي:  تتوفاهم في هذه الحال, التي كثر فيها ظلمهم وغيهم, قد علم ما يلقى الظلمة في ذلك المقام, من أنواع العذاب والخزي والإهانة. 
" فَأَلْقَوُا السَّلَمَ " أي: استسلموا, وأنكروا ما كانوا يعبدون من دون الله وقالوا: " مَا كُنَّا نَعْمَلُ مِنْ سُوءٍ " . 
فيقال لهم: " بَلَى " كنتم تعملون السوء, و " إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ " فلا يفيدكم الجحود شيئا. 
وهذا في بعض مواقف القيامة, ينكرون ما كانوا عليه في الدنيا, ظنا منهم أنه ينفعهم. 
فإذا شهدت عليهم جوارحهم, وتبين ما كانوا عليه أقروا, واعترفوا. 
ولهذا لا يدخلون النار, حتى يعترفوا بذنوبهم.* 
*" فادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فلبئس مثوى المتكبرين " (29)*
*فإذا دخلوا أبواب جهنم, فكل أهل عمل يدخلون من الباب اللائق بحالهم. 
" فَلَبِئْسَ مَثْوَى الْمُتَكَبِّرِي  نَ " نار جهنم, فإنها مثوى الحسرة والندم, ومنزل الشقاء والألم, ومحل الهموم والغموم, وموضع السخط من الحي القيوم. 
لا يفتر عنهم من عذابها, ولا يرفع عنهم يوما من أليم عقابها, قد أعرض عنهم الرب الرحيم, وأذاقهم العذاب العظيم.* 
*" وقيل للذين اتقوا ماذا أنزل ربكم قالوا خيرا للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا حسنة ولدار الآخرة خير ولنعم دار المتقين " (30)*
*لما ذكر الله قيل المكذبين بما أنزل الله, ذكر ما قاله المتقون, وأنهم اعترفوا وأقروا, بأن ما أنزل الله نعمة عظيمة, وخير عظيم امتن الله به على العباد, فقبلوا تلك النعمة, وتلقوها بالقبول والانقياد, وشكروا الله عليها, فعلموها, وعملوا بها. 
" لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا " في عبادة الله تعالى, وأحسنوا إلى عباد الله, فلهم " فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً " رزق واسع, وعيشه هنية, وطمأنينة قلب, وأمن, وسرور. 
" وَلَدَارُ الْآخِرَةِ خَيْرٌ " من هذه الدار, وما فيها من أنواع اللذات والمشتهيات, فإن هذه, نعيمها قليل, محشو بالآفات, منقطع. 
بخلاف نعيم الآخرة, ولهذا قال: " وَلَنِعْمَ دَارُ الْمُتَّقِينَ* 
*" جنات عدن يدخلونها تجري من تحتها الأنهار لهم فيها ما يشاءون كذلك يجزي الله المتقين "(31)* 
*جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ يَدْخُلُونَهَا تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا يَشَاءُونَ " أي: مهما تمنت أنفسهم, وتعلقت به إرادتهم, حصل لهم على أكمل الوجوه وأتمها. 
فلا يمكن أن يطلبوا نوعا من أنواع النعيم, الذي فيه لذة القلوب, وسرور الأرواح, إلا وهو حاضر لديهم, ولهذا يعطي الله أهل الجنة, كل ما تمنوه عليه حتى إنه يذكرهم أشياء من النعيم, لم تخطر على قلوبهم. 
فتبارك الذي, لا نهاية لكرمه, ولا حد لجوده, الذي ليس كمثله شيء في صفات ذاته, وصفات أفعاله, وآثار تلك النعوت, وعظمة الملك والملكوت. 
" كَذَلِكَ يَجْزِي اللَّهُ الْمُتَّقِينَ " لسخط الله وعذابه, بأداء ما أوجبه عليهم, من الفروض, والواجبات, المتعلقة بالقلب, والبدن, واللسان, من حقه, وحق عباده, وترك ما نهاهم الله عنه.* 
*" الذين تتوفاهم الملائكة طيبين يقولون سلام عليكم ادخلوا الجنة بما كنتم تعملون " (32)*
*" الَّذِينَ تَتَوَفَّاهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ " مستمرين على تقواهم " طَيِّبِينَ " أي: طاهرين مطهرين من كل نقص ودنس, يتطرق إليهم, ويخل في إيمانهم. 
فطابت قلوبهم بمعرفة الله ومحبته, وألسنتهم بذكره, والثناء عليه, وجوارحهم بطاعته والإقبال عليه. 
" يَقُولُونَ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمُ " التحية الكاملة, خاصة لكم, والسلامة من كل آفة. 
وقد سلمتم من كل ما تكرهون " ادْخُلُوا الْجَنَّةَ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ " من الإيمان بالله, والانقياد لأمره. 
فإن العمل هو السبب والمادة, والأصل في دخول الجنة, والنجاة من النار. 
وذلك العمل, حصل لهم برحمة الله ومنته, لا بحولهم وقوتهم.* 
*" هل ينظرون إلا أن تأتيهم الملائكة أو يأتي أمر ربك كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم وما ظلمهم الله ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون " (33)*
*يقول تعالى: هل ينظر هؤلاء الذين جاءتهم الآيات, فلم يؤمنوا, وذكروا, فلم يتذكروا. 
" إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ " لقبض أرواحهم " أَوْ يَأْتِيَ أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ " بالعذاب الذي سيحل بهم, فإنهم قد استحقوا وقوعه فيهم. 
" كَذَلِكَ فَعَلَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ " كذبوا وكفروا, ثم لم يؤمنوا, حتى نزل بهم العذاب. 
" وَمَا ظَلَمَهُمُ اللَّهُ " إذ عذبهم " وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ يَظْلِمُونَ " فإنها مخلوقة لعبادة الله, ليكون مآلها إلى كرامة الله, فظلموها, وتركوا ما خلقت له, وعرضوها للإهانة الدائمة, والشقاء الملازم.* 
*" فأصابهم سيئات ما عملوا وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون " (34)*
*" فَأَصَابَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا عَمِلُوا " أي: عقوبات أعمالهم وآثارها. 
" وَحَاقَ بِهِمْ " أي: نزل " مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ " فإنه كانوا إذا أنذرتهم رسلهم بالعذاب, استهزأوا به, وسخروا ممن أخبر به فحل بهم ذلك الأمر الذي سخروا منه.* 
*" وقال الذين أشركوا لو شاء الله ما عبدنا من دونه من شيء نحن ولا آباؤنا ولا حرمنا من دونه من شيء كذلك فعل الذين من قبلهم فهل على الرسل إلا البلاغ المبين " (35)*
*أي: احتج المشركون على شركهم بمشيئة الله, وأن الله لو شاء, ما أشركوا, ولا حرموا شيئا من الأنعام, التي أحلها كالبحيرة, والوصيلة والحام, ونحوها, من دونه. 
وهذه حجة باطلة, فإنها لو كانت حقا, ما عاقب الله الذين من قبلهم, حيث أشركوا به, فعاقبهم أشد العقاب. 
فلو كان يحب ذلك منهم, لما عذبهم. 
وليس قصدهم بذلك, إلا رد الحق الذي جاءت به الرسل, وإلا فعندهم علم, أنه لا حجة لهم على الله. 
فإن الله أمرهم ونهاهم, ومكنهم من القيام بما كلفهم, وجعل لهم قوة ومشيئة تصدر عنها أفعالهم. 
فاحتجاجهم بالقضاء والقدر, من أبطل الباطل. 
هذا, وكل أحد يعلم بالحس, قدرة الإنسان على كل فعل يريده, من غير أن ينازعه منازع. 
فجمعوا بين تكذيب الله وتكذيب رسله, وتكذيب الأمور العقلية, والحسية. 
" فَهَلْ عَلَى الرُّسُلِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ " أي: البين, الظاهر, الذي يصل إلى القلوب, ولا يبقى لأحد على الله حجة. 
فإذا بلغتهم الرسل أمر ربهم ونهيه, واحتجوا عليهم بالقدر, فليس للرسل من الأمر شيء, وإنما حسابهم على الله عز وجل.* 
*" ولقد بعثنا في كل أمة رسولا أن اعبدوا الله واجتنبوا الطاغوت فمنهم من هدى الله ومنهم من حقت عليه الضلالة فسيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المكذبين " (36)*
*يخبر تعالى, أن حجته قامت على جميع الأمم, وانه ما من أمة متقدمة أو متأخرة, إلا وبعث الله فيها رسولا وكلهم متفقون على دعوة واحدة, ودين واحد, وهو: عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له " أَنِ اُعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ وَاجْتَنِبُوا الطَّاغُوتَ " . 
فانقسمت الأمم, بحسب استجابتها لدعوة الرسل وعدمها, قسمين. 
" فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ هَدَى اللَّهُ " فاتبعوا المرسلين, علما, وعملا. 
" وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِ الضَّلَالَةُ " فاتبع سبيل الغي. 
" فَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ " بأبدانكم وقلوبكم " فَانْظُروا كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُكَذِّبِينَ " فإنكم سترون من ذلك, العجائب, فلا تجد مكذبا, إلا كان عاقبته الهلاك.* 
*" إن تحرص على هداهم فإن الله لا يهدي من يضل وما لهم من ناصرين " (37)*
*" إِنْ تَحْرِصْ عَلَى هُدَاهُمْ " وتبذل جهدك في ذلك " فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يَهْدِي مَنْ يُضِلُّ " ولو فعل كل سبب لم يهده إلا الله. 
" وَمَا لَهُمْ مِنْ نَاصِرِينَ " ينصرونهم من عذاب الله ويقونهم بأسه.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (269)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(38) الى الأية(51)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لا يبعث الله من يموت بلى وعدا عليه حقا ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون " (38)*
*يخبر تعالى عن المشركين المكذبين لرسوله, أنهم " أَقْسَمُوا بِاللَّهِ جَهْدَ أَيْمَانِهِمْ " أي: حلفوا أيمانا مؤكدة مغلظة على تكذيب الله, وأنه لا يبعث الأموات, ولا يقدر على إحيائهم, بعد أن كانوا ترابا. 
قال تعالى مكذبا لهم: " بَلَى " سيبعثهم, ويجمعهم, ليوم لا ريب فيه " وَعْدًا عَلَيْهِ حَقًّا " لا يخلفه ولا يغيره " وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ النَّاسِ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ " ومن جهلم العظيم, إنكارهم البعث والجزاء. 
ثم ذكر الحكمة في الجزاء والبعث فقال: " لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُالَّذِي يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ " من المسائل الكبار والصغار, فيبين حقائقها ويوضحها. 
" وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَاذِبِينَ " حتى يروا أعمالهم حسرات عليهم. 
وما نفعتهم آلهتهم, التي يدعون مع الله من شيء, لما جاء أمر ربك وحين يرون ما يعبدون, حطبا لجهنم, وتكور الشمس والقمر, وتتناثر النجوم, ويتضح لمن يعبدها, أنها عبيد مسخرات, وأنهن مفتقرات إلى الله في جميع الحالات, وليس ذلك على الله بصعب ولا شديد, فإنه إذا أراد شيئا قال له: كن فيكون, من غير منازعة ولا امتناع, بل يكون على طبق ما أراده وشاءه.* 
*" والذين هاجروا في الله من بعد ما ظلموا لنبوئنهم في الدنيا حسنة ولأجر الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون " (41)*
*يخبر تعالى بفضل المؤمنين الممتحنين " وَالَّذِينَ هَاجَرُوا فِي اللَّهِ " أي: في سبيله, وابتغاء مرضاته " مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُوا " بالأذية والمحنة من قومهم, الذين يفتنونهم ليردوهم إلى الكفر والشرك, فتركوا الأوطان والخلان, وانتقلوا عنها لأجل طاعة الرحمن. 
فذكر لهم ثوابين, ثوابا عاجلا في الدنيا, من الرزق الواسع, والعيش الهنيء, الذي رأوه عيانا, بعد ما هاجروا, وانتصروا على أعدائهم, وافتتحوا البلدان, وغنموا منها الغنائم العظيمة, فتمولوا, وآتاهم الله في الدنيا حسنة. 
" وَلَأَجْرُ الْآخِرَةِ " الذي وعدهم الله على لسان رسوله خير, و " أَكْبَرُ " من أجر الدنيا كما قال تعالى " الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَهَاجَرُوا وَجَاهَدُوا فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنْفُسِهِمْ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً عِنْدَ اللَّهِ وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ يُبَشِّرُهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِرَحْمَةٍ مِنْهُ وَرِضْوَانٍ وَجَنَّاتٍ لَهُمْ فِيهَا نَعِيمٌ مُقِيمٌ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ " . 
وقوله: " لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ " أي: لو كان لهم علم ويقين بما عند الله من الأجر والثواب لمن آمن به وهاجر في سبيله, لم يتخلف عن ذلك أحد.* 
*" الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون " (42)*
*ثم ذكر وصف أوليائه فقال " الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا " على أوامر الله وعن نواهيه, وعلى أقدار الله المؤلمة, وعلى الأذية فيه, والمحن " وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ " أي: يعتمدون عليه في تنفيذ محابه, لا على أنفسهم. 
وبذلك تنجح أمورهم, وتستقيم أحوالهم, فإن الصبر والتوكل, ملاك الأمور كلها. 
فما فات أحدا شيء من الخير, إلا لعدم صبره, وبذل جهده فيما أريد منه, أو لعدم توكله واعتماده على الله.* 
*" وما أرسلنا من قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون " (43)*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد, صلى الله عليه وسلم: " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ إِلَّا رِجَالًا " أي: لست ببدع من الرسل, فلم نرسل قبلك ملائكة, بل رجالا كاملين لا نساء. 
" نُوحِي إِلَيْهِمْ " من الشرائع والأحكام, ما هو من فضله وإحسانه على العبيد, من غير أن يأتوا بشيء من قبل أنفسهم. 
" فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " أي: الكتب السابقة " إِنْ كُنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " نبأ الأولين, وشككتم: هل بعث الله رجالا؟ فاسألوا أهل العلم بذلك, الذين نزلت عليهم الزبر والبينات, فعملوها وفهموها. 
فإنهم كلهم, قد تقرر عندهم, أن الله ما بعث إلا رجالا يوحى إليهم من أهل القرى. 
وعموم هذه الآية, فيها مدح أهل العلم, وأن أعلى أنواعه, العلم بكتاب الله المنزل. 
فإن الله أمر من لا يعلم, بالرجوع إليهم, في جميع الحوادت. 
وفي ضمنه, تعديل لأهل العلم, وتزكية لهم, حيث أمر بسؤالهم, وأن بذلك يخرج الجاهل من التبعة. 
فدل على أن الله ائتمنهم على وحيه وتنزيله, وأنهم مأمورون بتزكية أنفسهم, والاتصاف بصفات الكمال. 
وأفضل أهل الذكر, أهل هذا القرآن العظيم فإنهم أهل الذكر على الحقيقة, وأولى من غيرهم بهذا الاسم, ولهذا قال تعالى: " وَأَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ الذِّكْرَ " أي: القرآن الذي فيه ذكر ما يحتاج إليه العباد, من أمور دينهم ودنياهم, الظاهرة والباطنة. 
" لِتُبَيِّنَ لِلنَّاسِ مَا نُزِّلَ إِلَيْهِمْ " وهذا شامل لتبين ألفاظه, وتبيين معانيه. 
" وَلَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ " فيه, فيستخرجون من كنوزه وعلومه, بحسب استعدادهم, وإقبالهم عليه.* 
*" أفأمن الذين مكروا السيئات أن يخسف الله بهم الأرض أو يأتيهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون "(45)* 
*هذا تخويف من الله تعالى لأهل الكفر والتكذيب, وأنواع المعاصي, من أن يأخذهم بالعذاب على غرة, وهم لا يشعرون. 
إما أن يأخذهم العذاب من فوقهم, أو من أسفل منهم, بالخسف أو غيره وإما في حال تقلبهم وشغلهم, وعدم خطور العذاب ببالهم. 
وإما في حال تخوفهم من العذاب. 
فليسوا بمعجزين الله, في حالة من هذه الأحوال, بل هم تحت قبضته, ونواصيهم بيده.* 
*" أو يأخذهم على تخوف فإن ربكم لرءوف رحيم " (47)*
*ولكنه رءوف رحيم, لا يعاجل العاصين بالعقوبة, بل يمهلهم ويعافيهم ويرزقهم وهم يؤذونه, ويؤذون أولياءه. 
ومع هذا يفتح لهم أبواب التوبة, ويدعوهم إلى الإقلاع عن السيئات, التي تضرهم, ويعدهم بذلك, أفضل الكرامات, ومغفرة ما صدر عنهم من الذنوب. 
فليستح المجرم من ربه, أن تكون نعم الله عليه نازلة في جميع الحالات, ومعاصيه صاعدة إلى ربه في كل الأوقات. 
وليعلم أن الله يمهل ولا يهمل, وأنه إذا أخذ العاصي, أخذه أخذ عزيز مقتدر. 
فليتب إليه, وليرجع في جميع أموره إليه, فإنه رءوف رحيم. 
فالبدار البدار إلى رحمته الواسعة, وبره العميم, وسلوك الطرق الموصلة إلى فضل الرب الرحيم, ألا, وهي تقواه, والعمل بما يحبه ويرضاه.* 
*" أولم يروا إلى ما خلق الله من شيء يتفيأ ظلاله عن اليمين والشمائل سجدا لله وهم داخرون " (48)*
*يقول تعالى: " أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا " أي: الشاكون في توحيد ربهم وعظمته وكماله. 
" إِلَى مَا خَلَقَ اللَّهُ مِنْ شَيْءٍ " أي: إلى جميع مخلوقاته, وكيف تتفيأ أظلتها. 
" عَنِ الْيَمِينِ وَالشَّمَائِلِ سُجَّدًا لِلَّهِ " أي: كلها ساجدة لربها, خاضعة لعظمته وجلاله. 
" وَهُمْ دَاخِرُونَ " أي: ذليلون تحت التسخير والتدبير, والقهر. 
ما منهم أحد, إلا وناصيته بيد الله, وتدبيره عنده.* 
*" ولله يسجد ما في السماوات وما في الأرض من دابة والملائكة وهم لا يستكبرون " (49)*
*" وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ مِنْ دَابَّةٍ " من الحيوانات الناطقة والصامتة. 
" وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ " الكرام, خصهم بعد العموم, لفضلهم, وشرفهم, وكثرة عبادتهم, ولهذا قال: " وَهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " أي: عن عبادته, على كثرتهم, وعظمة أخلاقهم وقوتهم, كما قال تعالى: " لَنْ يَسْتَنْكِفَ الْمَسِيحُ أَنْ يَكُونَ عَبْدًا لِلَّهِ وَلَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ " .* 
*" يخافون ربهم من فوقهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون " (50)*
*" يَخَافُونَ رَبَّهُمْ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ " لما مدحهم بكثرة الطاعة, والخضوع لله, مدحهم بالخوف من الله الذي هو فوقهم بالذات والقهر, وكمال الأوصاف, فهم أذلاء تحت قهره. 
" وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ " أي: مهما أمرهم الله تعالى, امتثلوا لأمره, طوعا واختيارا. 
وسجود المخلوقات لله تعالى قسمان: سجود اضطرار, ودلالة على ما له من صفات الكمال. 
وهذا عام لكل مخلوق, من مؤمن وكافر, وبر وفاجر, وحيوان ناطق وغيره. 
وسجود اختيار, يختص بأوليائه وعباده المؤمنين, الملائكة, وغيرهم من المخلوقات.* 
*" وقال الله لا تتخذوا إلهين اثنين إنما هو إله واحد فإياي فارهبون " (51)*
*يأمر تعالى, بعبادته وحده لا شريك له, ويستدل على ذلك بانفراده بالنعم فقال: " لَا تَتَّخِذُوا إِلَهَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ " أي: تجعلون له شريكا في إلهيته. 
وهو " إِنَّمَا هُوَ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ " متوحد في الأوصاف العظيمة, متفرد بالأفعال كلها. 
فكما أنه الواحد في ذاته, وأسمائه, ونعوته, وأفعاله, فلتوحدوه في عبادته. 
ولهذا قال: " فَإِيَّايَ فَارْهَبُونِ " أي: خافوني, وامتثلوا أمري, واجتنبوا نهيي, من غير أن تشركوا بي شيئا من المخلوقات, فإنها كلها لله تعالى مملوكة.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (270)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(52) الى الأية(63)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" وله ما في السماوات والأرض وله الدين واصبا أفغير الله تتقون " (52)*
*" وَلَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَلَهُ الدِّينُ وَاصِبًا " أي: الدين, والعبادة, والذل في جميع الأوقات, لله وحده, على الخلق أن يخلصوه لله, وينصبغوا بعبوديته.* 
*" وما بكم من نعمة فمن الله ثم إذا مسكم الضر فإليه تجأرون " (53)*
*" أَفَغَيْرَ اللَّهِ تَتَّقُونَ " من أهل الأرض أو أهل السماوات, فإنهم لا يملكون لكم ضرا ولا نفعا, والله المنفرد, بالعطاء والإحسان. 
" وَمَا بِكُمْ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ " ظاهرة وباطنة " فَمِنَ اللَّهِ " لا أحد يشركه فيها. 
" ثُمَّ إِذَا مَسَّكُمُ الضُّرُّ " من فقر, ومرض, وشدة " فَإِلَيْهِ تَجْأَرُونَ " أي: تضجون بالدعاء والتضرع, لعلمكم أنه لا يدفع الضر والشدة إلا هو. 
فالذي انفرد بإعطائكم ما تحبون, وصرف ما تكرهون, هو الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له وحده. 
ولكن كثيرا من الناس, يظلمون أنفسهم, ويحمدون نعمة الله عليهم إذا نجاهم من الشدة. 
فإذا صاروا في حال الرخاء, أشركوا به بعض مخلوقاته الفقيرة, ولهذا قال:* 
*" ثم إذا كشف الضر عنكم إذا فريق منكم بربهم يشركون " (54)*
*" لِيَكْفُرُوا بِمَا آتَيْنَاهُمْ " أي: أعطيناهم, حيث نجيناهم من الشدة, وخلصناهم من المشقة. 
" فَتَمَتَّعُوا " في دنياكم قليلا " فَسَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ " عاقبة كفركم.* 
*" ويجعلون لما لا يعلمون نصيبا مما رزقناهم تالله لتسألن عما كنتم تفترون " (56)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن جهل المشركين, وظلمهم, وافترائهم على الله الكذب, وأنهم يجعلون لأصنامهم, التي لا تعلم, ولا تنفع, ولا تضر - نصيبا مما رزقهم الله, وأنعم به عليهم. 
فاستعانوا برزقه على الشرك به, وتقربوا به إلى أصنام منحوتة, كما قال  تعالى: " وَجَعَلُوا لِلَّهِ مِمَّا ذَرَأَ مِنَ الْحَرْثِ وَالْأَنْعَامِ نَصِيبًا فَقَالُوا هَذَا لِلَّهِ بِزَعْمِهِمْ وَهَذَا لِشُرَكَائِنَا  فَمَا كَانَ لِشُرَكَائِهِمْ فَلَا يَصِلُ إِلَى اللَّهِ " الآية, وقال "  تَاللَّهِ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَفْتَرُونَ " . 
وقال: " ءَاللَّهُ أَذِنَ لَكُمْ أَمْ عَلَى اللَّهِ تَفْتَرُونَ وَمَا ظَنُّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ " فيعاقبهم على ذلك أشد العقوبة.* 
*" ويجعلون لله البنات سبحانه ولهم ما يشتهون "(57)* 
*" وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ الْبَنَاتِ سُبْحَانَهُ " حيث قالوا عن الملائكة, العباد المقربين: إنهم بنات الله. 
" وَلَهُمْ مَا يَشْتَهُونَ " أي: لأنفسهم الذكور, حتى إنهم يكرهون البنات, كراهة شديدة. 
فكان أحدهم " وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُمْ بِالْأُنْثَى ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدًّا " من الغم الذي أصابه " وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ " أي: كاظم على الحزن والأسف, إذا بشر بأنثى, وحتى إنه يفتضح عند أبناء جنسه, ويتوارى منهم من سوء ما بشر به.* 
*" يتوارى من القوم من سوء ما بشر به أيمسكه على هون أم يدسه في التراب ألا ساء ما يحكمون " (59)*
*ثم يعمل فكره ورأيه الفاسد, فيما يصنع بتلك البنت التي بشر بها " أَيُمْسِكُهُ عَلَى هُونٍ " أي: يتركها من غير قتل على إهانة وذل؟ " أَمْ يَدُسُّهُ فِي التُّرَابِ " أي: يدفنها وهي حية, وهو الوأد الذي ذم الله به المشركين. 
" أَلَا سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ " إذ وصفوا الله بما لا يليق بجلاله, من نسبة الولد إليه. 
ثم لم يكفهم هذا, حتى نسبوا له أردأ القسمين, وهو: الإناث, اللاتي يأنفون بأنفسهم عنها, ويكرهونها, فكيف ينسبونها لله تعالى؟! فبئس الحكم حكمهم.* 
*" للذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة مثل السوء ولله المثل الأعلى وهو العزيز الحكيم " (60)*
*ولما كان هذا من أمثال السوء, التي نسبها إليه أعداؤه المشركون, قال تعالى: " لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ مَثَلُ السَّوْءِ " أي: المثل الناقص والعيب التام. 
" وَلِلَّهِ الْمَثَلُ الْأَعْلَى " وهو كل صفة كمال, وكل كمال في الوجود, فالله أحق به, من غير أن يستلزم ذلك نقصا بوجه من الوجوه. 
وله المثل الأعلى في قلوب أوليائه, وهو: التعظيم والإجلال, والمحبة والإنابة والمعرفة. 
" وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي قهر جميع الأشياء, وانقادت له المخلوقات بأسرها. 
" الْحَكِيمُ " الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها, فلا يأمر, ولا يفعل, إلا ما يحمد عليه, ويثنى على كماله فيه.* 
*" ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بظلمهم ما ترك عليها من دابة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم لا يستأخرون ساعة ولا يستقدمون " (61)*
*لما ذكر تعالى, ما افتراه الظالمون عليه, ذكر كمال حلمه وصبره فقال: " وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ اللَّهُ النَّاسَ بِظُلْمِهِمْ " من غير زيادة ولا نقص. 
" مَا تَرَكَ عَلَى ظَهْرِهَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ " أي: لأهلك المباشرين للمعصية وغيرهم, من أنواع الدواب والحيوانات, فإن شؤم المعاصي, يهلك به الحرث والنسل. 
" وَلَكِنْ يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ " عن تعجيل العقوبة عليهم إلى أجل مسمى, وهو يوم القيامة " فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لَا يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ " فليحذروا, ما داموا في وقت الإمهال, قبل أن يجيء الوقت الذي لا إمهال فيه.* 
*" ويجعلون لله ما يكرهون وتصف ألسنتهم الكذب أن لهم الحسنى لا جرم أن لهم النار وأنهم مفرطون " (62)*
*يخبر تعالى أن المشركين " وَيَجْعَلُونَ لِلَّهِ مَا يَكْرَهُونَ " من البنات, ومن الأوصاف القبيحة, وهو: الشرك, بصرف شيء من العبادات إلى بعض المخلوقات, التي هي عبيد لله. 
فكما أنهم يكرهون, ولا يرضون أن يكون عبيدهم - وهم مخلوقون من جنسهم - شركاء لهم فيما رزقهم الله, فكيف يجعلون له شركاء من عبيده؟!!.* 
*" تالله لقد أرسلنا إلى أمم من قبلك فزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فهو وليهم اليوم ولهم عذاب أليم " (63)*
*" وَ " هم - مع هذه الإساءة العظيمة - " تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُهُمُ الْكَذِبَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ الْحُسْنَى " أي: أن لهم الحالة الحسنة في الدنيا والآخرة. 
فرد عليهم بقوله: " لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّ لَهُمُ النَّارَ وَأَنَّهُمْ مُفْرَطُونَ " مقدمون إليها, ماكثون فيها, غير خارجين منها أبدا. 
بين تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم, أنه ليس هو أول رسول كذب فقال تعالى:  " تَاللَّهِ لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا إِلَى أُمَمٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ " رسلا يدعونهم إلى التوحيد. 
" فَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُالشَّيْطَ  انُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ " فكذبوا الرسل, وزعموا أن ما هم عليه, هو الحق المنجي من كل مكروه, وأن ما دعت إليه الرسل, فهو بخلاف ذلك. 
فلما زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم. 
صار " وَلِيُّهُمُ الْيَوْمَ " في الدنيا, فأطاعوه, واتبعوه, وتولوه. 
" أَفَتَتَّخِذُون  َهُ وَذُرِّيَّتَهُ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا " . 
" وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ " في الآخرة, حيث تولوا, عن ولاية الرحمن, ورضوا بولاية الشيطان, فاستحقوا لذلك, عذاب الهوان.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (271)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(64) الى الأية(74)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" وما أنزلنا عليك الكتاب إلا لتبين لهم الذي اختلفوا فيه وهدى ورحمة لقوم يؤمنون " (64)*
*يقول تعالى: وما أنزلنا عليك يا محمد هذا القرآن, إلا لتبين للناس الحق, فيما كان موضع اختلافهم, من التوحيد, والقدر, وأحكام الأفعال وأحوال المعاد, وليكون هداية تامة, ورحمة عامة, لقوم يؤمنون بالله, وبالكتاب الذي أنزله.*
*" والله أنزل من السماء ماء فأحيا به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يسمعون "(65)* 
*يذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية نعمة من أعظم النعم ليعقلوا عن الله مواعظه وتذكيره, فيستدلوا بذلك على أنه وحده المعبود, الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له وحده, لأنه المنعم بإنزال المطر, وإنبات جميع أصناف النبات, وعلى أنه على كل شيء قدير, وأن الذي أحيا الأرض بعد موتها, قادر على إحياء الأموات, وأن الذي نشر هذا الإحسان, لذو رحمة واسعة, وجود عظيم.* 
*" وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونه من بين فرث ودم لبنا خالصا سائغا للشاربين " (66)*
*أي: " وَإِنَّ لَكُمْ فِي الْأَنْعَامِ " التي سخرها الله لمنافعكم " لَعِبْرَةً " تستدلون بها على كمال قدرة الله, وسعة إحسانه, حيث أسقاكم من بطونها المشتملة على الفرث والدم. 
فأخرج من بين ذلك, لبنا خالصا من الكدر سائغا للشاربين, للذته, ولأنه يسقي ويغذي. 
فهل هذه, إلا قدرة إلهية, لا أمور طبيعية. 
فأي شيء في الطبيعة, يقلب العلف الذي تأكله البهيمة, والشراب الذي تشربه من الماء العذب والملح, لبنا خالصا سائغا للشاربين؟* 
*" ومن ثمرات النخيل والأعناب تتخذون منه سكرا ورزقا حسنا إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يعقلون " (67)*
*وجعل تعالى لعباده من ثمرات النخيل والأعناب, منافع للعباد, ومصالح, من أنواع الرزق الحسن, الذي يأكله العباد, طريا ونضيجا, وحاضرا, ومدخرا, وطعاما وشرابا يتخذ من عصيرها ونبيذها, ومن السكر الذي كان حلالا قبل ذلك. 
ثم إن الله نسخ حل المسكرات, وأعاض عنها بالطيبات من الأنبذة. 
وأنواع الأشربة اللذيذة المباحة ولهذا قال من قال " إن المراد بالسكر هنا: الطعام والشراب اللذيذ " وهو أولى من القول الأول. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ " عن الله كمال اقتداره, حيث أخرجها من أشجار شبيهة بالحطب, فصارت ثمرة لذيذة وفاكهة طيبة, وعلى شمول رحمته, حيث عم بها عباده, ويسرها لهم, وأنه الإله المعبود وحده, حيث إنه المنفرد بذلك.* 
*" وأوحى ربك إلى النحل أن اتخذي من الجبال بيوتا ومن الشجر ومما يعرشون " (68)*
*في خلق هذه النحلة الصغيرة, التي هداها الله هذه الهداية العجيبة, ويسر لها المراعي. 
ثم الرجوع إلى بيوتها, التي أصلحتها, بتعليم الله لها وهدايته لها ثم يخرج من بطونها هذا العسل اللذيذ مختلف الألوان, بحسب اختلاف أرضها ومراعيها, فيه شفاء للناس من أمراض عديدة. 
فهذا دليل على كمال عناية الله تعالى, وتمام لطفه بعباده, وأنه الذي لا ينبغي أن يحب غيره ويدعي سواه.* 
*" والله خلقكم ثم يتوفاكم ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر لكي لا يعلم بعد علم شيئا إن الله عليم قدير " (70)*
*يخبر تعالى, أنه الذي خلق العباد, ونقلهم في الخلقية, طورا بعد طور, ثم بعد أن يستكملوا آجالهم, يتوفاهم. 
ومنهم من يعمره حتى " يُرَدُّ إِلَى أَرْذَلِ الْعُمُرِ " أي: أخسه الذي يبلغ به الإنسان إلى ضعف القوى الظاهرة والباطنة, حتى العقل, الذي هو جوهر الإنسان, يزيد ضعفه حتى إنه ينسى ما كان يعلمه, ويصير عقله كعقل الطفل ولهذا قال: " لِكَيْ لَا يَعْلَمَ بَعْدَ عِلْمٍ شَيْئًا إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ قَدِيرٌ " أي: قد أحاط علمه وقدرته بجميع الأشياء, ومن ذلك, ما ينقل به الآدمي من أطوار الخلقة, خلقا بعد خلق, كما قال تعالى: " اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ ضَعْفًا وَشَيْبَةً يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْقَدِيرُ " .* 
*" والله فضل بعضكم على بعض في الرزق فما الذين فضلوا برادي رزقهم على ما ملكت أيمانهم فهم فيه سواء أفبنعمة الله يجحدون " (71)*
*هذا من أدلة توحيده, وقبح الشرك به. 
يقول تعالى: كما أنكم مشتركون بأنكم مخلوقون مرزوقون, إلا أنه تعالى " فَضَّلَ بَعْضَكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ فِي الرِّزْقِ " فجعل منكم أحرارا, لهم مال وثروة, ومنكم أرقاء لهم, لا يملكون شيئا من الدنيا. 
فكما أن سادتهم الذين فضلهم الله عليهم بالرزق ليسوا " بِرَادِّي رِزْقِهِمْ عَلَى مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَهُمْ فِيهِ سَوَاءٌ " ويرون هذا من الأمور الممتنعة. 
فكذلك من أشركتم بها مع الله, فإنها عبيد, ليس لها من الملك, مثقال ذرة. 
فكيف تجعلونها شركاء لله تعالى؟!. 
هل هذا, إلا من أعظم الظلم, والجحود لنعم الله؟!! ولهذا قال: " أَفَبِنِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ " فلو أقروا بالنعمة ونسبوها إلى من أولاها, لما أشركوا به أحدا.* 
*" والله جعل لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا وجعل لكم من أزواجكم بنين وحفدة ورزقكم من الطيبات أفبالباطل يؤمنون وبنعمة الله هم يكفرون " (72)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن منته العظيمة على عباده, حيث جعل لهم أزواجا, ليسكنوا إليها, وجعل لهم من أزواجهم, أولادا تقر بهم أعينهم ويخدمونهم, ويقضون حوائجهم, وينتفعون بهم من وجوه كثيرة, ورزقهم من الطيبات, من المآكل, والمشارب, والنعم الظاهرة, التي لا يقدر العباد أن يحصوها. 
" أَفَبِالْبَاطِل  ِ يُؤْمِنُونَ وَبِنِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ " أي: أيؤمنون بالباطل, الذي لم يكن شيئا مذكورا, ثم أوجده الله, وليس له من وجوده سوى العدم, فلا تخلق, ولا ترزق, ولا تدبر من الأمور شيئا. 
وهذا عام لكل ما عبد من دون الله, فإنها باطلة. 
فكيف يتخذها المشركون من دون الله؟!!. 
" وَبِنِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ يَكْفُرُونَ " يجحدونها, ويستعينون بها على معاصي الله والكفر به. 
هل هذا إلا من أظلم الظلم, وأفجر الفجور, وأسفه السفه.* 
*" ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا يملك لهم رزقا من السماوات والأرض شيئا ولا يستطيعون " (73)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن جهل المشركين وظلمهم, أنهم يعبدون من دونه آلهة, اتخذوها شركاء لله. 
والحال أنهم لا يملكون لهم رزقا من السماوات والأرض. 
فلا ينزلون مطرا, ولا رزقا, ولا ينبتون من نبات الأرض شيئا, ولا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماوات والأرض, ولا يستطيعون لو أرادوا. 
فإن غير المالك للشيء, ربما كان له قوة واقتدار على ما ينفع من يتصل به. 
وهؤلاء لا يملكون ولا يقدرون. 
فهذه صفة آلهتهم كيف جعلوها مع الله, وشبهوها بمالك الأرض والسماوات, الذي له الملك كله, والحمد كله, والقوة كلها؟!!.* 
*" فلا تضربوا لله الأمثال إن الله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون " (74)*
*ولهذا قال: " فَلَا تَضْرِبُوا لِلَّهِ الْأَمْثَالَ " المتضمنة للتسوية بينه وبين خلقه. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " فعلينا أن لا نقول عليه بلا علم, وأن نسمع ما ضربه العليم من الأمثال, فلهذا ضرب تعالى مثلين له ولمن يعبد من دونه. 
أحدهما عبد مملوك, أي: رقيق لا يملك نفسه, ولا يملك من المال والدنيا شيئا. 
والثاني حر غني قد رزقه الله منه رزقا حسنا, من جميع أصناف المال وهو كريم محب للإحسان, فهو ينفق منه سرا وجهرا, هل يستوي هذا وذاك؟! لا يستويان, مع أنهما مخلوقان, وغير محال استواؤهما. 
فإذا كانا لا يستويان, فكيف يستوي المخلوق والعبد, الذي ليس له ملك ولا قدرة, ولا استطاعة بل هو فقير من جميع الوجوه, بالرب المالك لجميع الممالك, القادر على كل شيء؟!!. 
ولهذا حمد نفسه, واختص بالحمد بأنواعه, فقال: " الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ " . 
فكأنه قيل: إذا كان الأمر كذلك فلم سوى المشركون آلهتهم بالله؟ قال: " بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ " فلو علموا حقيقة العلم, لم يتجرأوا على الشرك العظيم.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (272)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(75) الى الأية(87)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" وضرب الله مثلا رجلين أحدهما أبكم لا يقدر على شيء وهو كل على مولاه أينما يوجهه لا يأت بخير هل يستوي هو ومن يأمر بالعدل وهو على صراط مستقيم " (76)*
والمثل الثاني مثل " رَجُلَيْنِ أَحَدُهُمَا أَبْكَمُ " لا يسمع ولا ينطق " لَا يَقْدِرُ عَلَى شَيْءٍ " لا قليل ولا كثير " وَهُوَ كَلٌّ عَلَى مَوْلَاهُ " أي يخدمه مولاه, ولا يستطيع هو أن يخدم نفسه, فهو ناقص من كل وجه. 
" هَلْ يَسْتَوِي هُوَ وَمَنْ يَأْمُرُ بِالْعَدْلِ وَهُوَ عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ " فأقواله عدل, وأفعاله مستقيمة. 
فكما أنهما لا يستويان, فلا يستوي من عبد من دون الله, وهو لا يقدر على شيء من مصالحه. 
فلولا قيام الله بها, لم يستطع شيئا منها. 
ولا يكون كفوا, ولا ندا, لمن لا يقول إلا الحق, ولا يفعل إلا ما يحمد عليه. 
*" ولله غيب السماوات والأرض وما أمر الساعة إلا كلمح البصر أو هو أقرب إن الله على كل شيء قدير " (77)*
أي: هو تعالى المنفرد بغيب السماوات والأرض. 
فلا يعلم الخفايا والبواطن, والأسرار, إلا هو. 
ومن ذلك, علم الساعة, فلا يدري أحد متى تأتي, إلا الله. 
فإذا جاءت وتجلت, لم تكن " إِلَّا كَلَمْحِ الْبَصَرِ أَوْ هُوَ أَقْرَبُ " من ذلك فيقوم الناس من قبورهم إلى يوم بعثهم ونشورهم, وتفوت الفرص لمن يريد الإمهال. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ " فلا يستغرب على قدرته الشاملة, إحياؤه للموتى. 
*" والله أخرجكم من بطون أمهاتكم لا تعلمون شيئا وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة لعلكم تشكرون " (78)*
أي: هو المنفرد بهذه النعم حيث " أَخْرَجَكُمْ مِنْ بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا " ولا تقدرون على شيء ثم إنه " وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ وَالْأَبْصَارَ وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ " . 
خص هذه الأعضاء الثلاثة, لشرفها, وفضلها, ولأنها مفتاح لكل علم. 
فلا يصل للعبد علم, إلا من أحد هذه الأبواب الثلاثة, وإلا فسائر الأعضاء, والقوى الظاهرة والباطنة, هو الذي أعطاهم إياها, وجعل ينميها فيهم, شيئا فشيئا إلى أن يصل كل أحد إلى الحالة اللائقة به. 
وذلك لأجل أن يشكروا الله, باستعمال ما أعطاهم من هذه الجوارح, في طاعة الله. 
فمن استعملها في غير ذلك, كانت حجة عليه, وقابل النعمة بأقبح المعاملة. 
*" ألم يروا إلى الطير مسخرات في جو السماء ما يمسكهن إلا الله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون " (79)*
أي: لأنهم المنتفعون بآيات الله, المتفكرون فيما جعلت آية عليه. 
وأما غير, فإن نظرهم نظر لهو, وغفلة. 
ووجه الآية فيها, أن الله تعالى خلقها بخلقة تصلح للطيران. 
ثم سخر لها هذا الهواء اللطيف. 
ثم أودع فيها من قوة الحركة, وما قدرت به على ذلك. 
وذلك دليل على حكمته, وعلمه الواسع, وعنايته الربانية بجميع مخلوقاته وكمال اقتداره, تبارك الله رب العالمين. 
يذكر تعالى عباده بنعمه, ويستدعي منهم شكرها, والاعتراف بها فقال: 
*" والله جعل لكم من بيوتكم سكنا وجعل لكم من جلود الأنعام بيوتا تستخفونها يوم ظعنكم ويوم إقامتكم ومن أصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها أثاثا ومتاعا إلى حين " (80)*
" وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ سَكَنًا " في الدور والقصور ونحوها, تكنكم من الحر والبرد, وتستركم, أنتم وأولادكم, وأمتعتكم, وتتخذون فيها الغرف والبيوت, التي هي لأنواع منافعكم ومصالحكم, وفيها حفظ لأموالكم وحرمكم, وغير ذلك من الفوائد المشاهدة. 
" وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنْ جُلُودِ الْأَنْعَامِ " إما من الجلد نفسه, أو مما نبت عليه, من صوف وشعر ووبر. 
" بُيُوتًا تَسْتَخِفُّونَه  َا " أي: تجدونها خفيفة الحمل, تكون لكم " يَوْمَ ظَعْنِكُمْ وَيَوْمَ إِقَامَتِكُمْ " أي: في السفر والمنازل, التي لا قصد لكم في استيطانها فتقيكم من الحر, والبرد, والمطر, وتقي متاعكم من المطر. 
وجعل لكم " وَمِنْ أَصْوَافِهَا " أي: الأنعام " وَأَوْبَارِهَا وَأَشْعَارِهَا أَثَاثًا " وهذا شامل لكل ما يتخذ منها, من الآنية, والأوعية, والفرش, والألبسة, والأجلة, وغير ذلك. 
" وَمَتَاعًا إِلَى حِينٍ " أي: تتمتعون بذلك في هذه الدنيا, وتنتفعون بها. 
فهذا مما سخر الله العباد لصنعته وعمله. 
*" والله جعل لكم مما خلق ظلالا وجعل لكم من الجبال أكنانا وجعل لكم سرابيل تقيكم الحر وسرابيل تقيكم بأسكم كذلك يتم نعمته عليكم لعلكم تسلمون " (81)*
" وَاللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِمَّا خَلَقَ " أي: من مخلوقاته التي لا صنعة لكم فيها. 
" ظِلَالًا " وذلك, كأظلة الأشجار, والجبال, والآكام ونحوها. 
" وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ أَكْنَانًا " أي: مغارات, تكنكم من الحر والبرد, والأمطار, والأعداء. 
" وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ سَرَابِيلَ " أي: ألبسة وثيابا " تَقِيكُمُ الْحَرَّ " . 
ولم يذكر الله البرد, لأنه قد تقدم أن هذه السورة, أولها في أصول النعم, وآخرها في مكملاتها ومتمماتها. 
ووقاية البرد, من أصول النعم, فإنه من الضرورة, وقد ذكره في أولها في قوله " لَكُمْ فِيهَا دِفْءٌ وَمَنَافِعُ " . 
" وَسَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمْ بَأْسَكُمْ " أي: وثيابا تقيكم وقت البأس والحرب, من السلاح, وذلك, كالدروع, والزرود, ونحوها. 
" كَذَلِكَ يُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ " حيث أسبغ عليكم من نعمه, ما لا يدخل تحت الحصر. 
" لَعَلَّكُمْ " إذا ذكرتم نعمة الله, ورأيتموها غامرة لكم من كل وجه " تُسْلِمُونَ " لعظمته, وتنقادون لأمره, وتصرفونها في طاعة موليها ومسديها. 
فكثرة النعم, من الأسباب الجالبة من العباد, مزيد الشكر, والثناء بها الله تعالى. 
ولكن أبى الظالمون, إلا تمردا وعنادا, ولهذا قال الله عنهم: 
*" فإن تولوا فإنما عليك البلاغ المبين " (82)*
" فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا " عن الله, وعن طاعته, بعد ما ذكروا بنعمه وآياته. 
" فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْكَ الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ " ليس عليك من هدايتهم, وتوفيقهم شيء بل أنت مطالب بالوعظ والتذكير, والإنذار والتحذير. 
فإذا أديت ما عليك, فحسابهم على الله, فإنهم يرون الإحسان, ويعرفون نعمة الله, ولكنهم بنكرونها ويجحدونها. 
" وَأَكْثَرُهُمُ الْكَافِرُونَ " لا خير فيهم, وما ينفعهم توالي الآيات, لفساد مشاعرهم, وسوء قصودهم, سيرون جزاء الله لكل جبار عنيد كفور للنعم, متمرد على الله, وعلى رسله. 
*" ويوم نبعث من كل أمة شهيدا ثم لا يؤذن للذين كفروا ولا هم يستعتبون " (84)*
يخبر تعالى, عن حال هؤلاء الذين كفروا في يوم القيامة, وأنه لا يقبل لهم عذر, ولا يرفع عنهم العقاب, وأن شركاءهم تتبرأ منهم, ويقرون على أنفسهم بالكفر والافتراء على الله, فقال: " وَيَوْمَ نَبْعَثُ مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيدًا " يشهد عليهم بأعمالهم, وماذا أجابوا به الداعي إلى الهدى, وذلك الشهيد الذي يبعثه الله, أزكى الشهداء وأعدلهم, وهم: الرسل الذين إذا شهدوا تم عليهم الحكم. 
" ثُمَّ لَا يُؤْذَنُ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " في الاعتذار, لأن اعتذارهم بعد ما علموا يقينا, بطلان ما هم عليه, اعتذار كاذب, لا يفيدهم شيئا. 
وإن طلبوا أيضا الرجوع إلى الدنيا, ليستدركوا, لم يجابوا, ولم يعتبروا. 
بل يبادرهم العذاب الشديد, الذي, لا يخفف عنهم من غير إنظار ولا إمهال, من حين يرونه, لأنهم لا حسنات لهم, وإنما تعد أعمالهم وتحصى, ويوقفون عليها ويقرون بها, ويفتضحون 
*" وإذا رأى الذين أشركوا شركاءهم قالوا ربنا هؤلاء شركاؤنا الذين كنا ندعوا من دونك فألقوا إليهم القول إنكم لكاذبون " (86)*
" وَإِذَا رَأَى الَّذِينَ أَشْرَكُوا شُرَكَاءَهُمْ " يوم القيامة وعلموا بطلانها, ولم يمكنهم الإنكار. 
" قَالُوا رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ شُرَكَاؤُنَا الَّذِينَ كُنَّا نَدْعُوا مِنْ دُونِكَ " ليس عندها نفع ولا شفيع. 
فنوهوا بأنفسهم ببطلانها, وكفروا بها, وبدت البغضاء والعداوة بينهم وبينها. 
" فَأَلْقَوْا إِلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلَ " أي: ردت عليهم شركاؤهم قولهم, فقالت لهم: " إِنَّكُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ " حيث جعلتمونا شركاء لله, وعبدتمونا معه, فلم نأمركم بذلك, ولا زعمنا أن فينا استحقاقا للألوهية, فاللوم عليكم. 
*" وألقوا إلى الله يومئذ السلم وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون " (87)*
فحينئذ, استسلموا لله, وخضعوا لحكمه, وعلموا إنهم مستحقون للعذاب. 
" وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ " فدخلوا النار, وقد امتلأت قلوبهم من مقت أنفسهم, ومن حمد ربهم, وأنه لم يعاقبهم إلا بما كسبوا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
الحلقة (273)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(88) الى الأية(98)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل

" الذين كفروا وصدوا عن سبيل الله زدناهم عذابا فوق العذاب بما كانوا يفسدون " (88)
يذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآية عاقبة المجرمين حيث كفروا بأنفسهم, وكذبوا بآيات الله, وحاربوا رسله, وصدوا الناس عن سبيل الله, وصاروا دعاة إلى الضلال, فاستحقوا مضاعفة العذاب كما تضاعف جرمهم, وكما أفسدوا في أرض الله. 
" ويوم نبعث في كل أمة شهيدا عليهم من أنفسهم وجئنا بك شهيدا على هؤلاء ونزلنا عليك الكتاب تبيانا لكل شيء وهدى ورحمة وبشرى للمسلمين " (89)
لما ذكر فيما تقدم, أنه يبعث " فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ شَهِيدًا " ذكر ذلك أيضا هنا, وخص منهم هذا الرسول الكريم فقال: " وَجِئْنَا بِكَ شَهِيدًا عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ " أي: على أمتك تشهد عليهم بالخير والشر. 
وهذا من كمال عدل الله تعالى, أن كل رسول يشهد على أمته, لأنه أعظم اطلاعا من غيره, على أعمال أمته, وأعدل, وأشفق من أن يشهد عليهم إلا بما يستحقون. 
وهذا كقوله تعالى " وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَاكُمْ أُمَّةً وَسَطًا لِتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ وَيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ عَلَيْكُمْ شَهِيدًا " وقال تعالى: " فَكَيْفَ إِذَا جِئْنَا مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ بِشَهِيدٍ وَجِئْنَا بِكَ عَلَى هَؤُلَاءِ شَهِيدًا يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوَدُّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَعَصَوُا الرَّسُولَ لَوْ تُسَوَّى بِهِمُ الْأَرْضُ " . 
وقوله " وَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ تِبْيَانًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ " في أصول الدين وفروعه, وفي أحكام الدارين, وكل ما يحتاج إليه العباد, فهو مبين فيه, أتم تبيين, بألفاظ واضحة, ومعان جلية. 
حتى إنه تعالى يثني فيه الأمور الكبار, التي يحتاج القلب لمرورها عليه كل وقت, وإعادتها في كل ساعة, ويعيدها, ويبديها بألفاظ مختلفة وأدلة متنوعة, لتستقر في القلوب فتثمر من الخير والبر, بحسب ثبوتها في القلب. 
وحتى إنه تعالى يجمع في اللفظ القليل الواضح, معاني كثيرة, يكون اللفظ لها, كالقاعدة والأساس. 
واعتبر هذا, بالآية التي بعد هذه الآية, وما فيها من أنواع الأوامر والنواهي, التي لا تحصى. 
فلما كان هذا القرآن تبيانا لكل شيء, صار حجة اللة على العباد كلهم. 
فانقطعت به حجة الظالمين, وانتفع به المسلمون, فصار هدى لهم, يهتدون به إلى أمر دينهم ودنياهم, ورحمة ينالون به كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة. 
فالهدى, ما نالوا به, من علم نافع, وعمل صالح. 
والرحمة, ما ترتب على ذلك, من ثواب الدنيا والآخرة, كصلاح القلب وبره, وطمأنينته. 
وتمام العقل, الذي لا يتم إلا بتربيته على معانيه, التي هي أجل المعاني وأعلاها, والأعمال الكريمة والأخلاق الفاضلة, والرزق الواسع, والنصر على الأعداء بالقول والفعل, ونيل رضا الله تعالى, وكرامته العظيمة, التي لا يعلم ما فيها من النعيم المقيم, إلا الرب الرحيم. 
" إن الله يأمر بالعدل والإحسان وإيتاء ذي القربى وينهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر والبغي يعظكم لعلكم تذكرون " (90)
فالعدل الذي أمر الله به, يشمل العدل في حقه, وفي حق عباده. 
فالعدل في ذلك, أداء الحقوق كاملة موفورة, بأن يؤدي العبد ما أوجب الله عليه من الحقوق المالية والبدنية, والمركبة منهما, في حقه, وحق عباده. 
ويعامل الخلق بالعدل التام, فيؤدي كل وال, ما عليه, تحت ولايته, سواء في ذلك ولاية الإمامة الكبرى, وولاية القضاء, ونواب الخليفة, ونواب القاضي. 
والعدل هو: ما فرضه الله عليهم في كتابه, وعلى لسان رسوله, وأمرهم بسلوكه. 
ومن العدل في المعاملات, أن تعاملهم في عقود البيع والشراء وسائر المعاوضات, بإيفاء جميع ما عليك, فلا تبخس لهم حقا, ولا تغشهم, ولا تخدعهم وتظلمهم. 
فالعدل واجب, والإحسان فضيلة مستحبة, وذلك كنفع الناس, بالمال والبدن, والعلم, وغير ذلك من أنواع النفع, حتى يدخل فيه الإحسان إلى الحيوان البهيم المأكول, وغيره. 
وخص الله إيتاء ذوي القربى - وإن كان داخلا في العموم - لتأكد حقهم, وتعين صلتهم وبرهم, والحرص على ذلك. 
ويدخل في ذلك, جميع الأقارب, قريبهم, وبعيدهم, لكن كل من كان أقرب, كان أحق بالبر. 
وقوله " وَيَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ " وهو: كل ذنب عظيم, استفحشته الشرائع والفطر, كالشرك بالله, والقتل بغير حق, والزنا, والسرقة, والعجب, والكبر, واحتقار الخلق, وغير ذلك من الفواحش. 
ويدخل في المنكر, كل ذنب ومعصية, تتعلق بحق الله تعالى. 
وبالبغي, كل عدوان على الخلق, في الدماء, والأموال, والأعراض. 
فصارت هذه الآيه, جامعة لجميع المأمورات والمنهيات, لم يبق شيء, إلا دخل فيها. 
فهذه قاعدة ترجع إليها سائر الجزئيات. 
فكل مسألة مشتملة على عدل, أو إحسان, أو إيتاء ذي القربى, فهي مما أمر الله به. 
وكل مسألة مشتملة على فحشاء أو منكر, أو بغي, فهي مما نهى الله عنه. 
وبها يعلم حسن ما أمر الله به, وقبح ما نهى عنه. 
وبها يعتبر ما عند الناس من الأقوال, وترد إليها سائر الأحوال. 
فتبارك من جعل من كلامه, الهدى, والشفاء, والنور, والفرقان بين جميع الأشياء. 
ولهذا قال: " يَعِظُكُمْ " أي: بما بينه لكم في كتابه, بأمركم بما فيه غاية صلاحكم ونهيكم, عما فيه مضرتكم. 
" لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ " ما يعظكم به, فتفهمونه وتعقلونه. 
فإنكم إذا تذكرتموه وعقلتموه, عملتم بمقتضاه, فسعدتم سعادة لا شقاوة معها. 
فلما أمر بما هو واجب في أصل الشرع, أمر بوفاء ما أوجبه العبد على نفسه  فقال " وَأَوْفُوا بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ " إلى قوله " فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ 
" وأوفوا بعهد الله إذا عاهدتم ولا تنقضوا الأيمان بعد توكيدها وقد جعلتم الله عليكم كفيلا إن الله يعلم ما تفعلون " (91)
هذا يشمل جميع ما عاهد العبد عليه ربه, من العبادات, والنذور, والأيمان التي عقدها, إذا كان بها برا. 
ويشتمل أيضا, ما تعاقد عليه هو وغيره, كالعهود بين المتعاقدين, وكالوعد الذي يعده العبد لغيره, ويؤكده على نفسه. 
فعليه في جميع ذلك, الوفاء وتتميمها مع القدرة. 
ولهذا نهى الله عن نقضها فقال: " وَلَا تَنْقُضُوا الْأَيْمَانَ بَعْدَ تَوْكِيدِهَا " بعقدها على اسم الله تعالى " وَقَدْ جَعَلْتُمُ اللَّهَ عَلَيْكُمْ " أيها المتعاقدون " كَفِيلًا " . 
فلا يحل لكم ان لا تحكموا ما جعلتم الله عليكم كفيلا, فيكون في ذلك ترك تعظيم الله, واستهانة به, وقد رضي الآخر منك باليمين, والتوكيد الذي جعلت الله فيه كفيلا. 
فكما ائتمنك وأحسن ظنه فيك, فلتف له بما قلته وأكدته. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ " فيجازي كل عامل بعمله, على حسب نيته ومقصده. 
" ولا تكونوا كالتي نقضت غزلها من بعد قوة أنكاثا تتخذون أيمانكم دخلا بينكم أن تكون أمة هي أربى من أمة إنما يبلوكم الله به وليبينن لكم يوم القيامة ما كنتم فيه تختلفون " (92)
" وَلَا تَكُونُوا " في نقضكم للعهود بأسوإ الأمثال وأقبحها وأدلها على صفة متعاطيها. 
وذلك " كَالَّتِي " تغزل غزلا قويا, فإذا استحكم, وتم ما أريد منه " نَقَضَتْ غَزْلَهَا مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ " فجعلته " أَنْكَاثًا " فتعبت على الغزل, ثم على النقض, ولم تستفد سوى الخيبة والعناء, وسفاهة العقل, ونقص الرأي. 
فكذلك من نقض ما عاهد عليه, فهو ظالم جاهل سفيه, ناقص الدين والمروءة. 
وقوله: " تَتَّخِذُونَ أَيْمَانَكُمْ دَخَلًا بَيْنَكُمْ أَنْ تَكُونَ أُمَّةٌ هِيَ أَرْبَى مِنْ أُمَّةٍ " . 
أي: لا تنبغي هذه الحالة منكم, تعقدون الأيمان المؤكدة, وتنتظرون فيها الفرص. 
فإذا كان العاقد لها ضعيفا, غير قادر على الآخر, أتمها, لا لتعظيم العقد واليمين, بل لعجزه. 
وإن كان قويا, يرى مصلحته الدنيوية في نقضها, نقضها غير مبال بعهد الله ويمينه. 
كل ذلك دورانا مع أهوية النفوس, وتقديا لها على مراد الله منكم, وعلى المروءة الإنسانية, والأخلاق المرضية لأجل أن تكون أمة أكثر عددا وقوة من الأخرى. 
وهذا " إِنَّمَا يَبْلُوكُمُ اللَّهُ بِهِ " امتحانا حيث قيض لعباده من أسباب المحن ما يمتحن به الصادق الوفي, من الفاجر الشقي. 
" وَلَيُبَيِّنَنّ  َ لَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ " فيجازي كلا بعمله, ويخزى الغادر. 
" ولو شاء الله لجعلكم أمة واحدة ولكن يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء ولتسألن عما كنتم تعملون " (93)
أي: " لَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ " لجمع الناس على الهدى, و " لَجَعَلَهُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً " . 
ولكنه تعالى, المنفرد بالهداية والإضلال - وهدايته وإضلاله, من أفعاله التابعة لعلمه وحكمته. 
يعطي الهداية, من يستحقها, فضلا, ويمنعها من لا يستحقها, عدلا " وَلَتُسْأَلُنَّ عَمَّا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ " من خير وشر, فيجازيكم عليها, أتم الجزاء, وأعد له. 
" ولا تتخذوا أيمانكم دخلا بينكم فتزل قدم بعد ثبوتها وتذوقوا السوء بما صددتم عن سبيل الله ولكم عذاب عظيم " (94)
أي: " وَلَا تَتَّخِذُوا أَيْمَانَكُمْ " وعهودكم ومواثيقكم " دَخَلًا بَيْنَكُمْ " أي: تبعا لأهوائكم, متى شئتم وفيتم بها, ومتى شئتم نقضتموها. 
فإنكم إذا فعلتم ذلك, تزل أقدامكم بعد ثبوتها على الصراط المستقيم. 
" وَتَذُوقُوا السُّوءَ " أي: العذاب الذي يسوءكم ويحزنكم " بِمَا صَدَدْتُمْ عَنْ سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ " حيث ضللتم, وأضللتم غيركم " وَلَكُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " مضاعف.
" ولا تشتروا بعهد الله ثمنا قليلا إنما عند الله هو خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون " (95)
يحذر تعالى عباده, من نقض العهود, والأيمان لأجل متاع الدنيا وحطامها فقال: " وَلَا تَشْتَرُوا بِعَهْدِ اللَّهِ ثَمَنًا قَلِيلًا " تنالونه بالنقض وعدم الوفاء. 
" إِنَّمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ " من الثواب العاجل والآجل, لمن آثر رضاه, وأوفى بما عاهد عليه الله " هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ " من حطام الدنيا الزائلة " إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ " . 
" ما عندكم ينفد وما عند الله باق ولنجزين الذين صبروا أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون " (96)
فآثروا ما يبقى على ما يفنى, فإن " مَا عِنْدَكُمْ " ولو كثر جدا, لا بد أن " يَنْفَدُ " ويفنى. 
" وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ بَاقٍ " ببقائه, لا يفنى ولا يزول. 
فليس بعاقل, من آثر الفاني الخسيس, على الباقي النفيس, وهذا كقوله تعالى: "  بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى " " وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِلْأَبْرَارِ " . 
وفي هذا, الحث والترغيب على الزهد في الدنيا. 
خصوصا, الزهد المتعين, وهو الزهد فيما يكون ضررا على العبد, ويوجب له الاشتغال عما أوجب الله عليه, وتقديمه على حق الله, فإن هذا الزهد واجب. 
ومن الدواعي للزهد, أن يقابل العبد لذات الدنيا وشهواتها بخيرات الآخرة. 
فإنه يجد من الفرق والتفاوت, ما يدعوه إلى إيثار أعلى الأمرين. 
وليس الزهد الممدوح, هو الانقطاع للعبادات القاصرة, كالصلاة, والصيام, والذكر ونحوها. 
بل لا يكون العبد زاهدا, زهدا صحيحا, حتى يقوم بما يقدر عليه, من الأوامر الشرعية, الظاهرة والباطنة, ومن الدعوة إلى الله وإلى دينه بالقول والفعل. 
فالزهد الحقيقي, هو: الزهد فيما لا ينفع في الدين والدنيا, والرغبة والسعي, في كل ما ينفع. 
" وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا " على طاعة الله, وعن معصيته, وفطموا أنفسهم عن الشهوات الدنيوية, المضرة يدينهم " أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " الحسنة بعشر أمثالها, إلى سبعمائة ضعف, إلى أضعاف كثيرة, فإن الله لا يضيع أجر من أحسن عملا. 
ولهذا ذكر جزاء العاملين في الدنيا والآخرة, فقال: 
" من عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فلنحيينه حياة طيبة ولنجزينهم أجرهم بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون " (97)
" مَنْ عَمِلَ صَالِحًا مِنْ ذَكَرٍ أَوْ أُنْثَى وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ " فإن الإيمان شرط في صحة الأعمال الصالحة وقبولها, بل لا تسمى أعمالا صالحة, إلا بالإيمان, والإيمان مقتض لها, فإنه: التصديق الجازم, المثمر لأعمال الجوارح من الواجبات والمستحبات. 
فمن جمع بين الإيمان والعمل الصالح " فَلَنُحْيِيَنَّ  هُ حَيَاةً طَيِّبَةً " وذلك بطمأنينة قلبه, وسكون نفسه, وعدم التفاته لما يشوش عليه قلبه, ويرزقه الله رزقا حلالا طيبا, من حيث لا يحتسب. 
" وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ " في الآخرة. 
" أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ مَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " من أصناف اللذات, مما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
فيؤتيه الله في الدنيا حسنة, وفي الآخرة حسنة. 
" فإذا قرأت القرآن فاستعذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " (98)
أي: فإذا أردت القراءة لكتاب الله, الذي هو أشرف الكتب أجلها, وفيه صلاح القلوب, والعلوم الكثيرة, فإن الشيطان أحرص ما يكون على العبد, عند شروعه في الأمور الفاضلة, فيسعى في صرفه عن مقاصدها ومعانيها. 
فالطريق إلى السلامة من شره الالتجاء إلى الله, والاستعاذة من شره. 
فيقول القارئ " أعوذ بالله من الشيطان الرجيم " متدبرا لمعناها, معتمدا بقلبه على الله, في صرفه عنه, مجتهدا في دفع وسواسه وأفكاره الرديئة, مجتهدا على السبب الأقوى في دفعه, وهو: التحلي بحلية الإيمان والتوكل. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
الحلقة (274)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(99) الى الأية(109)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل

" إنه ليس له سلطان على الذين آمنوا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون " (99)
فإن الشيطان " لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ " أي: تسلط " عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ " وحده لا شريك له " يَتَوَكَّلُونَ " , فيدفع الله عن المؤمنين المتوكلين عليه, شر الشيطان, ولا يبق له عليهم, سبيل. 
" إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ " أي تسلطه " عَلَى الَّذِينَ يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ " أي: يجعلونه لهم وليا. 
وذلك بتخليهم عن ولاية الله, ودخولهم في طاعة الشيطان, وانضمامهم لحزبه. 
فهم الذين جعلوا له ولاية على أنفسهم, فأزهم إلى المعاصي أزا, وقادهم إلى النار قودا. 
" وإذا بدلنا آية مكان آية والله أعلم بما ينزل قالوا إنما أنت مفتر بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون " (101)
يذكر تعالى, أن المكذبين بهذا القرآن, يتتبعون ما يرونه حجة لهم. 
وهو: أن الله تعالى هو الحاكم الحكيم, الذي يشرع الأحكام, ويبدل حكما مكان آخر, لحكمته ورحمته. 
فإذا رأوه كذلك, قدحوا في الرسول, وبما جاء به, و " قَالُوا إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُفْتَرٍ " . 
قال الله تعالى: " بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ " منهم جهال, لا علم لهم بربهم ولا بشرعه. 
ومن المعلوم أن قدح الجاهل بلا علم, لا عبرة به, فإن القدح في الشيء فرع عن العلم به, وما يشتمل عليه, مما يوجب المدح والقدح. 
" قل نزله روح القدس من ربك بالحق ليثبت الذين آمنوا وهدى وبشرى للمسلمين " (102)
ولهذا ذكر تعالى حكمته في ذلك فقال: " قُلْ نَزَّلَهُ رُوحُ الْقُدُسِ " وهو جبريل الرسول, المقدس المنزه عن كل عيب وخيانة وآفة. 
" مِنْ رَبِّكَ بِالْحَقِّ " أي: نزوله من عند الله بالحق, وهو مشتمل على الحق, في أخباره, وأوامره, ونواهيه, فلا سبيل لأحد أن يقدح فيه قدحا صحيحا, لأنه إذا علم أنه الحق, علم أن ما عارضه وناقضه, باطل. 
" لِيُثَبِّتَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا " عند نزول آياته وتواردها عليهم, وقتا بعد وقت. 
فلا يزال الحق يصل إلى قلوبهم شيئا فشيئا, حتى يكون إيمانهم, أثبت من الجبال الرواسي. 
وأيضا, فإنهم يعلمون أنه الحق. 
وإذا شرع حكما من الأحكام, ثم نسخه, علموا أنه أبدله, بما هو مثله, أو خير منه لهم, وأن نسخه, هو: المناسب للحكمة الربانية, والمناسبة العقلية. 
" وَهُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُسْلِمِينَ " أي: يهديهم إلى حقائق الأشياء, ويبين لهم الحق من الباطل, والهدى من الضلال, ويبشرهم أن لهم أجرا حسنا, ماكثين فيه أبدا. 
وأيضا, فإنه كلما نزل شيئا فشيئا, كان أعظم هداية وبشارة لهم, مما لو أتاهم جملة واحدة, وتفرق الفكر فيه, بل ينزل الله حكما وبشارة, أكثر. 
فإذا فهموه وعقلوه, وعرفوا المراد منه, وترووا منه, أنزل نظيره وهكذا. 
ولذلك بلغ الصحابة " 4 به مبلغا عظيما, وتغيرت أخلاقهم وطبائعهم, وانتقلوا إلى أخلاق, وعوائد, وأعمال, فاقوا بها الأولين والآخرين. 
وكان أعلى وأولى لمن بعدهم, أن يتربوا بعلومه, ويتخلقوا بأخلاقه, ويستضيئوا بنوره في ظلمات الغي والجهالات, ويجعلوه إمامهم في جميع الحالات. 
فبذلك, تستقيم أمورهم الدينية والدنيوية. 
" ولقد نعلم أنهم يقولون إنما يعلمه بشر لسان الذي يلحدون إليه أعجمي وهذا لسان عربي مبين " (103)
يخبر تعالى, عن قيل المشركين المكذبين لرسوله " أَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ إِنَّمَا يُعَلِّمُهُ " هذا الكتاب, الذي جاء به " بَشَرٌ " . 
وذلك البشر, الذي يشيرون إليه أعجمي اللسان " وَهَذَا " القرآن " لِسَانٌ عَرَبِيٌّ مُبِينٌ " , هل هذا القول ممكن؟ أو له حظ من الاحتمال؟ ولكن الكاذب, يكذب, ولا يفكر فيما يئول إليه كذبه. 
فيكون في قوله من التناقض والفساد, ما يوجب رده, بمجرد تصوره. 
" إن الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله لا يهديهم الله ولهم عذاب أليم " (104)
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ " الدالة دلالة صريحة على الحق المبين, فيردونها ولا يقبلونها. 
" لَا يَهْدِيهِمُ اللَّهُ " حيث جاءهم الهدى, فردوه, فعوقبوا بحرمانه, وخذلان الله لهم. 
" وَلَهُمْ " في الآخرة " عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ " . 
" إنما يفتري الكذب الذين لا يؤمنون بآيات الله وأولئك هم الكاذبون " (105)
" إِنَّمَا يَفْتَرِي الْكَذِبَ " أي: إنما يصدر افتراه الكذب, من " الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ " كالمعاندين لرسوله, من بعد ما جاءتهم البينات. 
" وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ " أي: الكذب منحصر فيهم, وعليهم أولى بأن يطلق من غيرهم. 
وأما محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, المؤمن بآيات الله, الخاضع لربه, فمحال أن يكذب على الله, ويتقول عليه ما لم يقل. 
فأعداؤه رموه بالكذب, الذي هو وصفهم فأظهر الله خزيهم, وبين فضائحهم, فله تعالى الحمد.
" من كفر بالله من بعد إيمانه إلا من أكره وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان ولكن من شرح بالكفر صدرا فعليهم غضب من الله ولهم عذاب عظيم " (106)
يخبر تعالى عن شناعة حال " مَنْ كَفَرَ بِاللَّهِ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِيمَانِهِ " فعمى بعد ما أبصر, ورجع إلى الضلال بعد ما اهتدى, وشرح صدره بالكفر, راضيا به, مطمئنا, أن لهم الغضب الشديد, من الرب الرحيم, الذي إذا غضب, لم يقم لغضبه شيء, وغضب عليهم كل شيء. 
" وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " أي: في غاية الشدة, مع أنه دائم أبدا. 
" ذلك بأنهم استحبوا الحياة الدنيا على الآخرة وأن الله لا يهدي القوم الكافرين " (107)
و " ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ اسْتَحَبُّوا الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا عَلَى الْآخِرَةِ " حيث ارتدوا على أدبارهم, طمعا في شيء من حطام الدنيا, ورغبة فيه, وزهدا في خير الآخرة. 
فلما اختاروا الكفر على الإيمان, منعهم الله الهداية, فلم يهدهم, لأن الكفر وصفهم. 
فطبع على قلوبهم, فلا يدخلها خير, وعلى سمعهم وعلى أبصارهم, فلا ينفذ منها ما ينفعهم, ويصل إلى قلوبهم. 
فشملتهم الغفلة, وأحاط بهم الخذلان, وحرموا رحمة الله, التي وسعت كل شيء. 
وذلك أنها أتتهم, فردوها, وعرضت عليهم, فلم يقبلوها. 
" لا جرم أنهم في الآخرة هم الخاسرون "(109) 
" لَا جَرَمَ أَنَّهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْخَاسِرُونَ " الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأموالهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة, وفاتهم النعيم المقيم, وحصلوا على العذاب الأليم. 
وهذا بخلاف من أكره على الكفر, وأجبر عليه, وقلبه مطمئن بالإيمان; راغب فيه فإنه لا حرج عليه ولا إثم, ويجوز له النطق بكلمة الكفر, عند الإكراه عليها. 
ودل ذلك, على أن كلام المكره على الطلاق, أو العتاق, أو البيع, أو الشراء, أو سائر العقود, أنه لا عبرة به, ولا يترتب عليه حكم شرعي. 
لأنه إذا لم يعاقب على كلمة الكفر, إذا أكره عليها, فغيرها من باب أولى وأحرى. 
" ثم إن ربك للذين هاجروا من بعد ما فتنوا ثم جاهدوا وصبروا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم " (110)
أي: ثم إن ربك, الذي ربى عباده المخلصين بلطفه وإحسانه, لغفور رحيم, لمن هاجر في سبيله, وخلى دياره وأمواله, طالبا لمرضاة الله, وفتن على دينه, ليرجع إلى الكفر, فثبت على الإيمان, وتخلص ما معه من اليقين. 
ثم جاهد أعداء الله, ليدخلهم في دين الله, بلسانه, ويده, وصبر على هذه العبادات الشاقة, على أكثر الناس. 
فهذه أكبرالأسباب, التي ينال بها أعظم العطايا, وأفضل المواهب, وهي مغفرة الله للذنوب, صغارها, وكبارها, المتضمن ذلك, زوال كل أمر مكروه. 
ورحمته العظيمة التي بها صلحت أحوالهم واستقامت أمور دينهم ودنياهم. 
فلهم الرحمة من الله في يوم القيامة. 
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (275)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النحل
من الأية(110) الى الأية(128)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النحل*

*" يوم تأتي كل نفس تجادل عن نفسها وتوفى كل نفس ما عملت وهم لا يظلمون " (111)*
" يَوْمَ تَأْتِي كُلُّ نَفْسٍ تُجَادِلُ عَنْ نَفْسِهَا " كل يقول نفسي, لا يهمه سوى نفسه. 
ففي ذلك اليوم, يفتقر العبد إلى حصول مثقال ذرة من الخير. 
" وَتُوَفَّى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَا عَمِلَتْ " من خير وشر " وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ " فلا يزاد في سيئاتهم, ولا ينقص من حسناتهم " فَالْيَوْمَ لَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ شَيْئًا وَلَا تُجْزَوْنَ إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ " 
*" وضرب الله مثلا قرية كانت آمنة مطمئنة يأتيها رزقها رغدا من كل مكان فكفرت بأنعم الله فأذاقها الله لباس الجوع والخوف بما كانوا يصنعون " (112)*
وهذه القرية هي: مكة المشرفة, التي كانت آمنة مطمئنة, لا يهاج, فيها أحد, وتحترمها الجاهلية الجهلاء حتى إن أحدهم, يجد فيها قاتل أبيه وأخيه, فلا يهيجه مع شدة الحمية فيهم, والنعرة العربية فحصل لها في مكة, من الأمن التام, ما لم يحصل في سواها وكذلك الرزق الواسع. 
كانت بلدة ليس فيها زرع ولا شجر, ولكن يسر الله لها الرزق, يأتيها من كل مكان. 
فجاءهم رسول منهم, يعرفون أمانته وصدقه, يدعوهم إلى أكمل الأمور, وينهاهم عن الأمور السيئة. 
فكذبوه, وكفروا بنعمة الله عليهم, فأذاقهم الله, ضد ما كانوا فيه, وألبسهم لباس الجوع, الذي هو ضد الرغد, والخوف, الذي هو ضد الأمن, وذلك بسبب صنيعهم وكفرهم, وعدم شكرهم " وما ظلمهم الله ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون " . 
*" فكلوا مما رزقكم الله حلالا طيبا واشكروا نعمة الله إن كنتم إياه تعبدون " (114)*
يأمر تعالى عباده, بأكل ما رزقهم الله, من الحيوانات, والحبوب, والثمار, وغيرها. 
" حَلَالًا طَيِّبًا " أي: حالة كونها متصفة بهذين الوصفين بحيث لا تكون مما حرم الله, أو أثرا من غصب ونحوه. 
فتمتعوا بما خلق الله لكم, من غير إسراف, ولا تعد. 
" وَاشْكُرُوا نِعْمَةَ اللَّهِ " بالاعتراف بها, بالقلب, والثناء على الله بها, وصرفها في طاعة الله. 
" إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ " أي إن كنتم مخلصين له العبادة, فلا تشكروا إلا إياه, ولا تنسوا المنعم. 
*" إنما حرم عليكم الميتة والدم ولحم الخنزير وما أهل لغير الله به فمن اضطر غير باغ ولا عاد فإن الله غفور رحيم " (115)*
" إِنَّمَا حَرَّمَ عَلَيْكُمُ " الأشياء المضرة, تنزيها لكم. 
ومن ذلك: " الْمَيْتَةَ " ويدخل في ذلك كل ما كان موته على غير ذكاة مشروعة. 
ويستثنى منه, ميتة الجراد والسمك, والدم المسفوح, وأما ما يبقى في العروق واللحم فلا يضر. 
" وَلَحْمَ الْخِنْزِيرِ " لقذارته وخبثه, وذلك شامل للحمه وشحمه, وجميع أجزائه. 
" وَمَا أُهِلَّ لِغَيْرِ اللَّهِ بِهِ " كالذي يذبح للأصنام والقبور ونحوها, لأنه مقصود به الشرك. 
" فَمَنِ اضْطُرَّ " إلى شيء من المحرمات - بأن حملته الضرورة, وخاف إن لم يأكل أن يهلك - فلا جناح عليه إذا كان " غَيْرَ بَاغٍ وَلَا عَادٍ " . 
أي: إذا لم يرد أكل المحرم, وهو غير مضطر, ولا متعد الحلال إلى الحرام, أو متجاوز لما زاد على قدر الضرورة. 
فهذا الذي حرمه الله من المباحات. 
*" ولا تقولوا لما تصف ألسنتكم الكذب هذا حلال وهذا حرام لتفتروا على الله الكذب إن الذين يفترون على الله الكذب لا يفلحون "(116)* 
" وَلَا تَقُولُوا لِمَا تَصِفُ أَلْسِنَتُكُمُ الْكَذِبَ هَذَا حَلَالٌ وَهَذَا حَرَامٌ " أي: لا تحرموا وتحللوا من تلقاء أنفسكم, كذبا, وافتراء على الله وتقولا عليه. 
" لِتَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَفْتَرُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ الْكَذِبَ لَا يُفْلِحُونَ " لا في الدنيا, ولا في الآخرة. 
ولا بد أن يظهر الله خزيهم, وإن تمتعوا في الدنيا, فإنه " مَتَاعٌ قَلِيلٌ " ومصيرهم إلى النار " وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ " . 
فالله تعالى ما حرم علينا إلا الخبيثات, تفضلا, منه, وصيانة عن كل مستقذر. 
وأما الذين هادوا فحرم الله عليهم طيبات أحلت لهم بسبب ظلمهم عقوبة لهم, كما قصه في سورة الأنعام في قوله " وَعَلَى الَّذِينَ هَادُوا حَرَّمْنَا كُلَّ ذِي ظُفُرٍ وَمِنَ الْبَقَرِ وَالْغَنَمِ حَرَّمْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ شُحُومَهُمَا إِلَّا مَا حَمَلَتْ ظُهُورُهُمَا أَوِ الْحَوَايَا أَوْ مَا اخْتَلَطَ بِعَظْمٍ ذَلِكَ جَزَيْنَاهُمْ بِبَغْيِهِمْ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ " . 
*" ثم إن ربك للذين عملوا السوء بجهالة ثم تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا إن ربك من بعدها لغفور رحيم " (119)*
وهذا حض منه لعباده على التوبة, ودعوة لهم إلى الإنابة. 
فأخبر أن من عمل سوءا بجهالة, بعاقبة ما تجنى عليه, ولو كان متعمدا للذنب, فإنه لا بد أن ينقص ما في قلبه من العلم, وقت مفارقة الذنب. 
فإذا تاب وأصلح, بأن ترك الذنب وندم عليه وأصلح أعماله, فإن الله يغفر له ويرحمه, ويتقبل توبته, ويعيده إلى حالته الأولى, أو أعلى منها. 
*" إن إبراهيم كان أمة قانتا لله حنيفا ولم يك من المشركين " (120)*
يخبر تعالى, عما فضل به خليله, عليه الصلاة والسلام, وخصه به من الفضائل العالية والمناقب الكاملة, فقال: " إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَانَ أُمَّةً " أي: إماما, جامعا لخصال الخير, هاديا مهتديا. 
" قَانِتًا لِلَّهِ " أي: مديما لطاعة ربه, مخلصا له الدين. 
" حَنِيفًا " مقبلا على الله, بالمحبة, والإنابة, والعبودية, معرضا عمن سواه. 
" وَلَمْ يَكُ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ " في قوله وعمله, وجميع أحواله, لأنه إمام الموحدين الحنفاء. 
*" شاكرا لأنعمه اجتباه وهداه إلى صراط مستقيم " (121)*
" شَاكِرًا لِأَنْعُمِهِ " أي: آتاه الله في الدنيا حسنة, وأنعم عليه بنعم, ظاهرة وباطنة, فقام بشكرها. 
فكان نتيجة هذه الخصال الفاضلة أن " اجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ " , واختصه بخلته, وجعله من صفوة خلقه, وخيار عباده المقربين. 
" وَهَدَاهُ إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ " في علمه وعمله, فعلم بالحق, وآثره على غيره. 
*" وآتيناه في الدنيا حسنة وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين " (122)*
" وَآتَيْنَاهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا حَسَنَةً " رزقا واسعا, وزوجة حسناء, وذرية صالحين, وأخلاقا مرضية. 
" وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " الذين لهم المنازل العالية, والقرب العظيم من الله تعالى. 
*" ثم أوحينا إليك أن اتبع ملة إبراهيم حنيفا وما كان من المشركين " (123)*
ومن أعظم فضائله, أن الله أوحى لسيد الخلق وأكملهم, أن يتبع ملة إبراهيم, ويقتدي به, هو, وأمته. 
*" إنما جعل السبت على الذين اختلفوا فيه وإن ربك ليحكم بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون " (124)*
يقول تعالى: " إِنَّمَا جُعِلَ السَّبْتُ " أي: فرضا " عَلَى الَّذِينَ اخْتَلَفُوا فِيهِ " حين ضلوا عن يوم الجمعة, وهم اليهود, فصار اختلافهم سببا لأن يجب عليهم في السبت احترامه وتعظيمه, وإلا فالفضيلة الحقيقية ليوم الجمعة, الذي هدى الله هذه الأمة إليه. 
" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَيَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُوا فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ " فيبين لهم المحق من المبطل, والمستحق للثواب, ممن استحق العذاب. 
*" ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن إن ربك هو أعلم بمن ضل عن سبيله وهو أعلم بالمهتدين " (125)*
أي: ليكن دعاؤك للخلق, مسلمهم وكافرهم, إلى سبيل ربك المستقيم, المشتمل على العلم النافع, والعمل الصالح. 
" بِالْحِكْمَةِ " أي: كل أحد على حسب حاله وفهمه, وقوله وانقياده. 
ومن الحكمة, الدعوة بالعلم, لا بالجهل, والبدأة بالأهم فالأهم, وبالأقرب إلى الأذهان والفهم, وبما يكون قبوله أتم, وبالرفق واللين. 
فإن انقاد بالحكمة, وإلا فينتقل معه إلى الدعوة بالموعظة الحسنة, وهو, الأمر, والنهي المقرون بالترغيب والترهيب. 
إما بما تشتمل عليه الأوامر من المصالح وتعدادها, والنواهي من المضار وتعدادها. 
وإما بذكر إكرام من قام بدين الله, وإهانة من لم يقم به. 
وإما بذكر ما أعد الله للطائعين, من الثواب العاجل والآجل, وما أعد للعاصين من العقاب العاجل والآجل. 
فإن كان المدعو, يرى أن ما هو عليه حق, أو كان داعيه إلى الباطل, فيجادل بالتي هي أحسن, وهي الطرق التي تكون أدعى لاستجابته عقلا ونقلا. 
ومن ذلك, الاحتجاج عليه بالأدلة التي كان يعتقدها, فإنه أقرب إلى حصول المقصود, وأن لا تؤدي المجادلة إلى خصام أو مشاتمة, تذهب بمقصودها, ولا تحصل الفائدة منها, بل يكون القصد منها هداية الخلق إلى الحق لا المغالبة ونحوها. 
وقوله: " إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ " أي: أعلم بالسبب, الذي أداه إلى الضلال, ويعلم أعماله المترتبة على ضلالته, وسيجازيه عليها. 
" وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِين  َ " علم أنهم يصلحون للهداية, فهداهم, ثم من عليهم فاجتباهم. 
*" وإن عاقبتم فعاقبوا بمثل ما عوقبتم به ولئن صبرتم لهو خير للصابرين "(126)* 
يقول تعالى - مبيحا للعدل, ونادبا للفضل والإحسان -: " وَإِنْ عَاقَبْتُمْ " من أساء إليكم بالقول والفعل " فَعَاقِبُوا بِمِثْلِ مَا عُوقِبْتُمْ بِهِ " من غير زيادة منكم, على ما أجراه معكم. 
" وَلَئِنْ صَبَرْتُمْ " عن المعاقبة, وعفوتم عن جرمهم " لَهُوَ خَيْرٌ لِلصَّابِرِينَ " من الاستيفاء, وما عند الله, خير لكم, وأحسن عاقبة كما قال تعالى: " فمن عفا وأصلح فأجره على الله " . 
ثم أمر رسوله بالصبر على دعوة الخلق إلى الله, والاستعانة بالله على ذلك, وعدم الاتكال على النفي فقال: 
*" واصبر وما صبرك إلا بالله ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون " (127)*
" وَاصْبِرْ وَمَا صَبْرُكَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ " هو الذي يعينك عليه ويثبتك. 
" وَلَا تَحْزَنْ عَلَيْهِمْ " إذا دعوتهم, فلم تر منهم قبولا لدعوتك, فإن الحزن لا يجدي عليك شيئا. 
" وَلَا تَكُ فِي ضَيْقٍ " أي شدة وحرج " مِمَّا يَمْكُرُونَ " فإن مكرهم عائد إليهم, وأنت من المتقين المحسنين. 
*" إن الله مع الذين اتقوا والذين هم محسنون " (128)*
والله مع المتقين المحسنين, بعونه, وتوفيقه, وتسديده, وهم الذين اتقوا الكفر والمعاصي, وأحسنوا في عبادة الله, بأن عبدوا الله, كأنهم يرونه, فإن لم يكونوا يرونه, فإنه يراهم. 
والإحسان إلى الخلق ببذل النفع لهم من كل وجه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (276)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(1) الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء


" سبحان الذي أسرى بعبده ليلا من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى الذي باركنا حوله لنريه من آياتنا إنه هو السميع البصير "(1)* 
ينزه تعالى نفسه المقدسة, ويعظمها لأن له الأفعال العظيمة والمنن الجسيمة, التي من جملتها أنه " أَسْرَى بِعَبْدِهِ " ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, " لَيْلًا مِنَ الْمَسْجِدِ الْحَرَامِ " الذي هو أجل المساجد على الإطلاق " إِلَى الْمَسْجِدِ الْأَقْصَى " الذي هو من المساجد الفاضلة, وهو محل الأنبياء. 
فأسرى به في ليلة واحدة إلى مسافة بعيدة جدا, ورجع في ليلته. 
وأراه الله من آياته, ما ازداد به هدى وبصيرة, وثباتا, وفرقانا. 
وهذا من اعتنائه تعالى به, ولطفه, حيث يسره لليسرى, في جميع أموره, وخوله نعما, فاق بها الأولين والآخرين. 
وظاهر الآية, أن الإسراء كان في أول الليل, وأنه من نفس المسجد الحرام. 
لكن ثبت في الصحيح, أنه أسري به من بيت أم هانئ. 
فعلى هذا, تكون الفضيلة في المسجد الحرام, لسائر الحرم. 
فكله تضاعف فيه العبادة, كتضاعفها في نفس المسجد. 
وأن الإسراء, بروحه, وجسده معا, وإلا لم يكن في ذلك آية كبرى, ومنقبة عظيمة. 
وقد تكاثرت الأحاديث الثابتة عن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, في الإسراء, وذكر تفاصيل ما رأى, وأنه أسرى به إلى بيت المقدس, ثم عرج به من هناك, إلى السماوات, حتى وصل إلى ما فوق السماوات العلى, ورأى الجنة والنار, والأنبياء على مراتبهم, وفرض عليه الصلوات خمسين. 
ثم ما زال يراجع ربه بإشارة موسى الكليم, حتى صارت خمسا في الفعل, وخمسين في الأجر والثواب. 
وحاز من المفاخر تلك الليلة, هو وأمته, ما لا يعلم مقداره إلا الله عز وجل. 
ودكره هنا وفي مقام الإنزال للقرآن, ومقام التحدي بصفة العبودية, لأنه نال هذه المقامات الكبار, بتكميله لعبودية ربه. 
وقوله: " الَّذِي بَارَكْنَا حَوْلَهُ " أي: بكثرة الأشجار والأنهار, والخصب الدائم. 
ومن بركته, تفضيله على غيره من المساجد, سوى المسجد الحرام, ومسجد المدينة. 
وأنه يطلب شد الرحل إليه للعبادة والصلاة فيه, وأن الله اختصه محلا, لكثير من أنبيائه وأصفيائه. 
*" وآتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل ألا تتخذوا من دوني وكيلا "(2)* 
كثيرا ما يقرن الباري بين نبوة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ونبوة موسى صلى الله عليه وسلم, وبين كتابيهما وشريعتيهما, لأن كتابيهما أفضل الكتب, وشريعتيهما أكمل الشرائع, ونبوتيهما أعلى النبوات, وأتباعهما أكثر المؤمنين. 
ولهذا قال هنا: " وَآتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ " الذي هو التوراة " وَجَعَلْنَاهُ هُدًى لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ " يهتدون به في ظلمات الجهل إلى العلم بالحق. 
" أَلَّا تَتَّخِذُوا مِنْ دُونِي وَكِيلًا " أي: وقلنا لهم ذلك, وأنزلنا إليهم الكتاب لذلك, ليعبدوا الله وحده, وينيبوا إليه, ويتخذوه وحده, وكيلا ومدبرا لهم, في أمر دينهم ودنياهم, ولا يتعلقوا بغيره من المخلوقين الذين لا يملكون شيئا, ولا ينفعونهم بشيء. 
*" ذرية من حملنا مع نوح إنه كان عبدا شكورا "(3)* 
" ذُرِّيَّةَ مَنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ " أي: يا ذرية من مننا عليهم, وحملناهم مع نوح. 
" إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَبْدًا شَكُورًا " ففيه التنويه بالثناء على نوح, عليه السلام, بقيامه بشكر الله, واتصافه بذلك, والحث لذريته, أن يقتدوا به في شكره ويتابعوه عليه, وأن يتذكروا نعمة الله عليهم, إذ أبقاهم واستخلفهم في الأرض, وأغرق غيرهم. 
*" وقضينا إلى بني إسرائيل في الكتاب لتفسدن في الأرض مرتين ولتعلن علوا كبيرا " (4)*
" وَقَضَيْنَا إِلَى بَنِي إسْرائِيلَ " أي تقدمنا وعهدنا إليهم, وأخبرناهم في كتابهم, أنهم لا بد أن يقع منهم إفساد في الأرض مرتين بعمل المعاصي والبطر لنعم الله, والعلو في الأرض والتكبر فيها, وأنه إذا وقع واحدة منهما, سلط الله عليهم الأعداء, وانتقم منهم, وهذا تحذير لهم وإنذار, لعلهم يرجعون فيتذكرون. 
*" فإذا جاء وعد أولاهما بعثنا عليكم عبادا لنا أولي بأس شديد فجاسوا خلال الديار وكان وعدا مفعولا " (5)*
" فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ أُولَاهُمَا " أي: أولي المرتين اللتين يفسدون فيهما. 
أي: إذا وقع منهم ذلك الفساد " بَعَثْنَا عَلَيْكُمْ " بعثا قدريا, وسلطنا عليكم تسليطا كونيا جزائيا " عِبَادًا لَنَا أُولِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ " أي: ذوي شجاعة وعدد وعدة فنصرهم الله عليكم, فقتلوكم وسبوا أولادكم, ونهبوا أموالكم. 
" فَجَاسُوا خِلَالَ الدِّيَارِ " وهتكوا الدور, ودخلوا المسجد الحرام, وأفسدوه. 
" وَكَانَ وَعْدًا مَفْعُولًا " لا بد من وقوعه, لوجود سببه منهم. 
واختلف المفسرون, في تعيين هؤلاء المسلطين, إلا أنهم اتفقوا على أنهم قوم كفار. 
إما من أهل العراق, أو الجزيرة, أو غيرها سلطهم الله على بني إسرائيل, لما كثرت فيهم المعاصي, وتركوا كثيرا, من شريعتهم, وطغوا في الأرض. 
*" ثم رددنا لكم الكرة عليهم وأمددناكم بأموال وبنين وجعلناكم أكثر نفيرا " (6)*
" ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَا لَكُمُ الْكَرَّةَ عَلَيْهِمْ " أي: على هؤلاء الذين سلطوا عليكم, فأجليتموهم من دياركم. 
" وَأَمْدَدْنَاكُ  مْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ " أي: أكثرنا أرزاقكم, وكثرناكم, وقويناكم عليهم. 
" وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ أَكْثَرَ نَفِيرًا " منهم, وذلك بسبب إحسانكم وخضوعكم لله. 
*" إن أحسنتم أحسنتم لأنفسكم وإن أسأتم فلها فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة ليسوءوا وجوهكم وليدخلوا المسجد كما دخلوه أول مرة وليتبروا ما علوا تتبيرا " (7)*
" إِنْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ أَحْسَنْتُمْ لِأَنْفُسِكُمْ " لأن النفع عائد إليكم, حتى في الدنيا كما شاهدتم من انتصاركم على أعدائكم. 
" وَإِنْ أَسَأْتُمْ فَلَهَا " أي: فلأنفسكم, يعود الضرر كما أراكم الله, من تسليط الأعداء. 
" فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ " أي: المرة الأخرى, التي تفسدون فيها في الأرض, سلطنا عليكم الأعداء, " لِيَسُوءُوا وُجُوهَكُمْ " بانتصارهم عليكم وسبيكم " وَلِيَدْخُلُوا الْمَسْجِدَ كَمَا دَخَلُوهُ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ " والمراد بالمسجد, مسجد بيت المقدس. 
" وَلِيُتَبِّرُوا " أي: يخربوا ويدمروا " مَا عَلَوْا " عليه " تَتْبِيرًا " فيخربوا بيوتكم, ومساجدكم, وحروثكم. 
*" عسى ربكم أن يرحمكم وإن عدتم عدنا وجعلنا جهنم للكافرين حصيرا " (8)*
" عَسَى رَبُّكُمْ أَنْ يَرْحَمَكُمْ " فيديل لكم الكرة عليهم. 
فرحمهم, وجعل لهم الدولة, وتوعدهم على المعاصي فقال: " وَإِنْ عُدْتُمْ " إلى الإفساد في الأرض " عُدْنَا " إلى عقوبتكم. 
فعادوا لذلك, فسلط الله عليهم رسوله, محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, فانتقم الله به منهم. 
فهذا جزاء الدنيا, وما عند الله من النكال, وأعظم وأشنع, ولهذا قال: " وَجَعَلْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ حَصِيرًا " يصلونها, ويلازمونها, لا يخرجون منها أبدا. 
وفي هذه الآيات التحذير لهذه الأمة, من العمل بالمعاصي لئلا يصيبهم, ما أصاب بني إسرائيل. 
فسنة الله واحدة, لا تبدل ولا تغير. 
ومن نظر إلى تسليط الكفرة والظلمة على المسلمين عرف أن ذلك, من أجل ذنوبهم, عقوبة لهم, وأنهم إذا أقاموا كتاب الله, وسنة رسوله, مكن لهم في الأرض, ونصرهم على أعدائهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (277)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(9) الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء
* 
*" إن هذا القرآن يهدي للتي هي أقوم ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا كبيرا " (9)*
يخبر تعالى عن شرف القرآن وجلالته, وأنه " يَهْدِي لِلَّتِي هِيَ أَقْوَمُ " أي: أعدل وأعلى, من العقائد, والأعمال, والأخلاق. 
فمن اهتدى بما يدعو إليه القرآن, كان أكمل الناس, وأقومهم, وأهداهم في جميع الأمور. 
" وَيُبَشِّرُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ " من الواجبات والسنن. 
" أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا كَبِيرًا " أعده الله لهم في دار كرامته, لا يعلم وصفه إلا هو. 
*" وأن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة أعتدنا لهم عذابا أليما " (10)*
" وَأَنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ أَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابًا أَلِيمًا " , فالقرآن مشتمل على البشارة والنذارة, وذكر الأسباب التي تنال بها البشارة, وهو الإيمان, والعمل الصالح, والتي تستحق بها النذارة وهو ضد ذلك
*" ويدع الإنسان بالشر دعاءه بالخير وكان الإنسان عجولا " (11)*
وهذا من جهل الإنسان وعجلته, حيث يدعو على نفسه وأولاده بالشر عند الغضب, ويبادر بذلك الدعاء, كما يبادر بالدعاء في الخير, ولكن الله - من لطفه - يستجيب له في الخير, ولا يستجيب له بالشر. 
" وَلَوْ يُعَجِّلُ اللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ الشَّرَّ اسْتِعْجَالَهُم  ْ بِالْخَيْرِ لَقُضِيَ إِلَيْهِمْ أَجَلُهُمْ " . 
*" وجعلنا الليل والنهار آيتين فمحونا آية الليل وجعلنا آية النهار مبصرة لتبتغوا فضلا من ربكم ولتعلموا عدد السنين والحساب وكل شيء فصلناه تفصيلا " (12)*
يقول تعالى: " وَجَعَلْنَا اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ آيَتَيْنِ " أي: دالتين على كمال قدرة الله وسعة رحمته, وأنه الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له. 
" فَمَحَوْنَا آيَةَ اللَّيْلِ " أي: جعلناه مظلما, للسكون فيه, والراحة. 
" وَجَعَلْنَا آيَةَ النَّهَارِ مُبْصِرَةً " أي: مضيئة " لِتَبْتَغُوا فَضْلًا مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ " في معايشكم, وصنائعكم, وتجاراتكم, وأسفاركم. 
" وَلِتَعْلَمُوا " بتوالي الليل والنهار واختلاف القمر " عَدَدَ السِّنِينَ وَالْحِسَابَ " فتبنون عليها ما تشاءون, من مصالحكم. 
" وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ فَصَّلْنَاهُ تَفْصِيلًا " أي: بينا الآيات, وصرفناه, لتتميز الأشياء, ويتبين الحق من الباطل, كما قال تعالى " مَا فَرَّطْنَا فِي الْكِتَابِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ " . 
*" وكل إنسان ألزمناه طائره في عنقه ونخرج له يوم القيامة كتابا يلقاه منشورا " (13)*
وهذا إخبار عن كمال عدله, أن كل إنسان يلزمه طائره في عنقه, أي: ما عمل من خير وشر, يجعله الله ملازما له, لا يتعداه إلى غيره, فلا يحاسب بعمل غيره ولا يحاسب غيره بعمله. 
" وَنُخْرِجُ لَهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ كِتَابًا يَلْقَاهُ مَنْشُورًا " فيه عمله, من الخير والشر, حاضرا, صغيره وكبيره, ويقال له: " اقْرَأْ كِتَابَكَ كَفَى بِنَفْسِكَ الْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيبًا " . 
وهذا من أعظم العدل والإنصاف, أن يقال للعبد: حاسب نفسك, ليعرف ما عليه من الحق الموجب للعقاب. 
*" من اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وما كنا معذبين حتى نبعث رسولا " (14)*
أي: هداية كل أحد وضلاله لنفسه, ولا يحمل أحد ذنب أحد, ولا يدفع عنه مثقال ذرة من الشر. 
والله تعالى, أعدل العادلين, لا يعذب أحدا, حتى تقوم عليه الحجة بالرسالة, ثم يعاند الحجة. 
وأما من انقاد للحجة, أو لم تبلغه حجة الله تعالى, فإن الله تعالى لا يعذبه. 
استدل بهذه الآية, على أن أهل الفترات, وأطفال المشركين, لا يعذبهم الله, حتى يبعث إليهم رسولا, لأنه منزه عن الظلم. 
*" وإذا أردنا أن نهلك قرية أمرنا مترفيها ففسقوا فيها فحق عليها القول فدمرناها تدميرا " (16)*
يخبر تعالى, أنه إذا أراد أن يهلك قرية من القرى الظالمة, ويستأصلها بالعذاب, أمر مترفيها, أمرا قدريا, ففسقوا فيها, واشتد طغيانهم. 
" فَحَقَّ عَلَيْهَا الْقَوْلُ " أي: كلمة العذاب التي لا مرد لها " فَدَمَّرْنَاهَا تَدْمِيرًا " . 
وهؤلاء أمم كثيرة أبادهم الله بالعذاب, من بعد قوم نوح, كعاد, وثمود, وقوم لوط, وغيرهم, من عاقبهم الله, لما كثر بغيهم, واشتد كفرهم, أنزل الله بهم عقابه العظيم. 
" وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا بَصِيرًا " فلا يخافون منه ظلما, وأنه يعاقبهم على ما عملوه. 
*" من كان يريد العاجلة عجلنا له فيها ما نشاء لمن نريد ثم جعلنا له جهنم يصلاها مذموما مدحورا " (18)*
يخبر تعالى أن " مَنْ كَانَ يُرِيدُ الْعَاجِلَةَ " أي: الدنيا المنقضية الزائلة, فعمل لها, وسعى, ونسي المبتدأ أو المنتهى, أن الله يعجل له من حطامها ومتاعها, ما يشاؤه ويريده, مما كتب الله له في اللوح المحفوظ, ولكنه متاع غير نافع ولا دائم له. 
ثم يجعل له في الآخرة " جَهَنَّمَ يَصْلَاهَا " أي يباشر عذابها " مَذْمُومًا مَدْحُورًا " أي: في حالة الخزي والفضيحة والذم من الله, ومن خلقه, والبعد عن رحمة الله, فيجمع له العذاب والفضيحة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (278)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(19) الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء

" ومن أراد الآخرة وسعى لها سعيها وهو مؤمن فأولئك كان سعيهم مشكورا " (19)*
" وَمَنْ أَرَادَ الْآخِرَةَ " فرضيها وآثرها على الدنيا " وَسَعَى لَهَا سَعْيَهَا " الذي دعت إليه الكتب السماوية, والآثار النبوية, فعمل بذلك على قدر إمكانه " وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ " بالله وملائكته, وكتبه, ورسله, واليوم الآخر. 
" فَأُولَئِكَ كَانَ سَعْيُهُمْ مَشْكُورًا " أي: مقبولا منمى, مدخرا, لهم أجرهم وثوابهم عند ربهم. 
ومع هذا, فلا يفوتهم نصيبهم من الدنيا, فكلا يمده الله منها, لأنه عطاؤه  وإحسانه " وَمَا كَانَ عَطَاءُ رَبِّكَ مَحْظُورًا " أي: ممنوعا من أحد, بل جميع الخلق راتعون بفضله وإحسانه. 
*" انظر كيف فضلنا بعضهم على بعض وللآخرة أكبر درجات وأكبر تفضيلا " (21)*
" انْظُرْ كَيْفَ فَضَّلْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ " في الدنيا, بسعة الأرزاق وقلتها, واليسر والعسر, والعلم والجهل, والعقل والسفه, وغير ذلك من الأمور التي فضل الله العباد بعضهم على بعض بها. 
" وَلَلْآخِرَةُ أَكْبَرُ دَرَجَاتٍ وَأَكْبَرُ تَفْضِيلًا " فلا نسبة لنعيم الدنيا ولذاتها, إلى الآخرة, بوجه من الوجوه. 
فكم بين من هو في الغرف العاليات, واللذات المتنوعات, والسرور والخيرات والأفراح, ممن هو يتقلب في الجحيم, ويعذب بالعذاب الأليم وقد حل عليه سخط الرب الرحيم, وكل من الدارين بين أهلها من التفاوت ما لا يمكن أحدا عده
*" لا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتقعد مذموما مخذولا "(22)* 
أي: لا تعتقد أن أحدا من المخلوقين يستحق شيئا من العبادة, ولا تشرك بالله أحدا منهم, فإن ذلك داع للذم والخذلان. 
فالله, وملائكته, ورسله, قد نهوا عن الشرك, وذموا من عمله أشد الذم, ورتبوا عليه من الأسماء المذمومة, والأوصاف المقبوحة, ما كان به متعاطيه, وأشنع الخلق وصفا, وأقبحهم نعتا. 
وله من الخذلان في أمر دينه ودنياه, بحسب ما تركه, من التعلق بربه. 
فمن تعلق بغيره, فهو مخذول, قد وكل إلى من تعلق به, ولا أحد من الخلق ينفع أحدا, إلا بإذن الله. 
كما أن من جعل مع الله إلها آخر, له الذم والخذلان. 
فمن وحده, وأخلص دينه لله, وتعلق به دون غيره, فإنه محمود معان في جميع أحواله. 
*" وقضى ربك ألا تعبدوا إلا إياه وبالوالدين إحسانا إما يبلغن عندك الكبر أحدهما أو كلاهما فلا تقل لهما أف ولا تنهرهما وقل لهما قولا كريما " (23)*
لما نهى تعالى عن الشرك به, أمر بالتوحيد, فقال: " وَقَضَى رَبُّكَ " قضاء دينيا, وأمرا شرعيا. 
" أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا " أحدا من أهل الأرض والسماوات الأحياء والأموات. 
" إِلَّا إِيَّاهُ " لأنه الواحد الأحد, الفرد الصمد, الذي له كل صفة كمال, وله من كل صفة أعظمها, على وجه لا يشبهه أحد من خلقه, وهو المنعم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة, الدافع لجميع النقم, الخالق, الرازق, المدبر لجميع الأمور. 
فهو المتفرد بذلك كله, وغيره ليس له من ذلك شيء. 
ثم ذكر بعد حقه القيام بحق الوالدين فقال: " وَبِالْوَالِدَي  ْنِ إِحْسَانًا " . 
أي: أحسنوا إليهما, بجميع وجوه الإحسان, القول والفعلي, لأنهما سبب وجود العبد, ولهما من المحبة للولد, والإحسان إليه, والقرب, ما يقتضي تأكد الحق, ووجوب البر. 
" إِمَّا يَبْلُغَنَّ عِنْدَكَ الْكِبَرَ أَحَدُهُمَا أَوْ كِلَاهُمَا " أي: إذا وصلا إلى هذا السن, الذي تضعف فيه قواهما, ويحتاجان من اللطف والإحسان, ما هو معروف. 
" فَلَا تَقُلْ لَهُمَا أُفٍّ " وهذا أدنى مراتب الأذى, نبه به على ما سواه. 
والمعنى, لا تؤذهما أدنى أذية. 
" وَلَا تَنْهَرْهُمَا " أي: تزجرهما, وتتكلم كلاما خشنا. 
" وَقُلْ لَهُمَا قَوْلًا كَرِيمًا " بلفظ يحبانه, وتأدب, وتلطف معهما, بكلام لين حسن يلذ على قلوبهما, وتطمئن به نفوسهما. 
وذلك يختلف باختلاف الأحوال والعوائد, والأزمان. 
*" واخفض لهما جناح الذل من الرحمة وقل ربي ارحمهما كما ربياني صغيرا " (24)*
" وَاخْفِضْ لَهُمَا جَنَاحَ الذُّلِّ مِنَ الرَّحْمَةِ " أي: تواضع لهما, ذلا لهما, ورحمة, واحتسابا للأجر, لا لأجل الخوف منهما, أو الرجاء لما لهما, ونحو ذلك من المقاصد, التي لا يؤجر عليها العبد. 
" وَقُلْ رَبِّ ارْحَمْهُمَا " أي: ادع لهما بالرحمة أحياء, وأمواتا. 
جزاء على تربيتهما إياك, صغيرا. 
وفهم من هذا, أنه كلما ازدادت التربية, ازداد الحق. 
وكذلك من تولى تربية الإنسان في دينه ودنياه, تربية صالحة غير الأبوين, فإن له على من رباه, حق التربية. 
*" ربكم أعلم بما في نفوسكم إن تكونوا صالحين فإنه كان للأوابين غفورا " (25)*
أي: ربكم تعالى مطلع على ما أكنته سرائركم, من خير وشر, وهو لا ينظر إلى أعمالكم وأبدانكم وإنما ينظر إلى قلوبكم وما فيها من الخير والشر. 
" إِنْ تَكُونُوا صَالِحِينَ " بأن تكون إرادتكم ومقاصدكم, دائرة على مرضاة الله, ورغبتكم فيما يقربكم إليه, وليس في قلوبكم إرادات مستقرة لغير الله. 
" فَإِنَّهُ كَانَ لِلْأَوَّابِينَ " أي: الرجاعين إليه في جميع الأوقات " غَفُورًا " . 
فمن اطلع الله على قلبه, وعلم أنه ليس فيه إلا الإنابة إليه ومحبته, ومحبة ما يقرب إليه, فإنه, وإن جرى منه في بعض الأوقات, ما هو مقتضى الطبائع البشرية, فإن الله يعفو عنه, ويغفر له الأمور العارضة, غير المستقرة. 
*" وآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ولا تبذر تبذيرا " (26)*
يقول تعالى: " وَآتِ ذَا الْقُرْبَى حَقَّهُ " من البر والإكرام, الواجب والمسنون, وذلك الحق, يتفاوت بتفاوت الأحوال, والأقارب, والحاجة وعدمها, والأزمنة. 
" وَالْمِسْكِينَ " آته حقه من الزكاة ومن غيرها, لتزول مسكنته " وَابْنَ السَّبِيلِ " وهو: الغريب المنقطع به عن بلده. 
" وَلَا تُبَذِّرْ تَبْذِيرًا " يعطي الجميع من المال, على وجه لا يضر المعطي, ولا يكون زائدا على المقدار اللائق, فإن ذلك تبذير, قد نهى الله عنه وأخبر:

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (279)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(27) الى الأية(34)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء

" إن المبذرين كانوا إخوان الشياطين وكان الشيطان لربه كفورا " (27)*
" إِنَّ الْمُبَذِّرِينَ كَانُوا إِخْوَانَ الشَّيَاطِينِ " لأن الشيطان, لا يدعو إلا إلى كل خصلة ذميمة, فيدعو الإنسن إلى البخل والإمساك, فإذا عصاه, دعاه إلى الإسراف والتبذير. 
والله تعالى, إنما يأمر بأعدل الأمور وأقسطها, ويمدح عليه, كما في قوله, عن عباد الرحمن الأبرار " والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قواما " . 
*" ولا تجعل يدك مغلولة إلى عنقك ولا تبسطها كل البسط فتقعد ملوما محسورا "(29)* 
وقال هنا: " وَلَا تَجْعَلْ يَدَكَ مَغْلُولَةً إِلَى عُنُقِكَ " كناية عن شدة الإمساك والبخل. 
" وَلَا تَبْسُطْهَا كُلَّ الْبَسْطِ " فتنفق فيما لا ينبغي, وزيادة على ما ينبغي. 
" فَتَقْعُدَ " إن فعلت ذلك " مَلُومًا " أي: تلام على ما فعلت " مَحْسُورًا " أي: حاسر اليد فارغها, فلا بقي ما في يدك من المال ولا خلفه مدح وثناء. 
وهذا الأمر بإيتاء ذى القربى, مع القدرة والغنى. 
فأما مع العدم, أو تعسر النفقة الحاضرة, فأمر تعالى أن يردوا ردا جميلا  فقال: " وَإِمَّا تُعْرِضَنَّ عَنْهُمُ ابْتِغَاءَ رَحْمَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكَ تَرْجُوهَا " أي: تعرضن عن إعطائهم إلى وقت آخر, ترجو فيه من الله تيسير الأمر. 
" فَقُلْ لَهُمْ قَوْلًا مَيْسُورًا " أي: لطيفا برفق, ووعد بالجميل, عند سنوح الفرصة, واعتذار بعدم الإمكان, في الوقت الحاضر, لينقلبوا عنك, مطمئنة خواطرهم, كما قال تعالى " قَوْلٌ مَعْرُوفٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ خَيْرٌ مِنْ صَدَقَةٍ يَتْبَعُهَا أَذًى " . 
وهذا أيضا, من لطف الله تعالى بالعباد, أمرهم بانتظار الرحمة والرزق منه, لأن انتظار ذلك, عبادة. 
وكذلك وعدهم بالصدقة والمعروف عند التيسر, عبادة حاضرة, لأن الهم بفعل الحسنة, حسنة. 
ولهذا ينبغي للإنسان أن يفعل ما يقدر عليه من الخير, وينوي فعل ما لم يقدر عليه, ليثاب على ذلك, ولعل الله ييسر له بسبب رجائه. 
*" إن ربك يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إنه كان بعباده خبيرا بصيرا " (30)*
ثم قال تعالى: " إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ " من عباده " وَيَقْدِرُ " أي: يضيقه على من يشاء, حكمة منه. 
" إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا بَصِيرًا " فيجزيهم على ما يعلمه صالحا لهم, ويدبرهم, بلطفه وكرمه. 
*" ولا تقتلوا أولادكم خشية إملاق نحن نرزقهم وإياكم إن قتلهم كان خطئا كبيرا "(31)* 
وهذا من رحمته بعباده, حيث كان أرحم بهم من والديهم. 
فنهى الوالدين أن يقتلوا أولادهم, خوفا من الفقر والإملاق, وتكفل برزق الجميع. 
وأخبر أن قتلهم كان خطئا كبيرا, أي من أعظم كبائر الذنوب, لزوال الرحمة من القلب, والعقوق العظيم والتجري على قتل الأطفال, الذين لم يجر منهم ذنب ولا معصية. 
*" ولا تقربوا الزنا إنه كان فاحشة وساء سبيلا " (32)*
النهي عن قربان الزنى أبلغ من النهي عن مجرد فعله, لأن ذلك يشمل النهي عن جميع مقدماته ودواعيه, فإن " من حام حول الحمى, يوشك أن يقع فيه " . 
خصوصا هذا الأمر, الذي في كثير من النفوس, أقوى داع إليه. 
ووصف الله الزنى وقبحه بأنه " كَانَ فَاحِشَةً " أي: إنما يستفحش في الشرع والعقل, والفطر, لتضمنه التجري على الحرمة في حق الله, وحق المرأة, وحق أهلها, أو زوجها, وإفساد الفراش, واختلاط الأنساب وغير ذلك من المفاسد. 
وقوله " وَسَاءَ سَبِيلًا " أي: بئس السبيل, سبيل من تجرأ على هذا الذنب العظيم. 
*" ولا تقتلوا النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ومن قتل مظلوما فقد جعلنا لوليه سلطانا فلا يسرف في القتل إنه كان منصورا " (33)*
وهذا شامل لكل نفس " حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ " قتلها من صغير, وكبير, وذكر وأنثى, وحر, وعبد, ومسلم, وكافر له عهد. 
" إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ " كالنفس بالنفس, والزاني المحصن, والتارك لدينه, المفارق للجماعة, والباغي في حال بغيه, إذا لم يندفع إلا بالقتل. 
" وَمَنْ قُتِلَ مَظْلُومًا " أي بغير حق " فَقَدْ جَعَلْنَا لِوَلِيِّهِ " وهو, أقرب عصباته وورثته إليه " سُلْطَانًا " أي: حجة ظاهرة على القصاص من القاتل وجعلنا له أيضا تسلطا قدريا على ذلك. 
وذلك حين تجتمع الشروط الموجبة للقصاص, كالعمد العدوان, والمكافأة. 
" فَلَا يُسْرِفْ " الولي " فِي الْقَتْلِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ مَنْصُورًا " . 
والإسراف, مجاوزة الحد, إما أن يمثل بالقاتل, أو يقتله بغير ما قتل به, أو يقتل غير القاتل. 
وفي هذه الآية, دليل على أن الحق في القتل للولي, فلا يقتص إلا بإذنه وإن عفا, سقط القصاص. 
وأن ولي المقتول, يعينه الله على القاتل, ومن أعانه, حتى يتمكن من قتله. 
*" ولا تقربوا مال اليتيم إلا بالتي هي أحسن حتى يبلغ أشده وأوفوا بالعهد إن العهد كان مسئولا " (34)*
وهذا من لطفه ورحمته تعالى باليتيم, الذي فقد والده, وهو صغير, غير عارف بمصلحة نفسه, ولا قائم بها, أن أمر أولياءه بحفظه, وحفظ ماله, وإصلاحه, وأن لا يقربوه " إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ " من التجارة فيه, وعدم تعريضه للأخطار, والحرص على تنميته. 
وذلك ممتد إلى أن " يَبْلُغَ " اليتيم " أَشُدَّهُ " أي: بلوغه, وعقله, ورشده. 
فإذا بلغ أشده, زالت عنه الولاية, وصار ولي نفسه, ودفع إليه ماله. 
كما قال تعالى " فَإِنْ آنَسْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ رُشْدًا فَادْفَعُوا إِلَيْهِمْ أَمْوَالَهُمْ " . 
" وَأَوْفُوا بِالْعَهْدِ " الذي عاهدتم الله عليه, والذي عاهدتم الخلق عليه. 
" إِنَّ الْعَهْدَ كَانَ مَسْئُولًا " أي: مسئولون عن الوفاء به. 
فإن وفيتم, فلكم الثواب الجزيل, وإن لم تفعلوا, فعليكم الإثم العظيم

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (280)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(35) الى الأية(41)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء*

*" وأوفوا الكيل إذا كلتم وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم ذلك خير وأحسن تأويلا " (35)*
وهذا أمر بالعدل وإيفاء المكاييل والموازين بالقسط, من غير بخس ولا نقص. 
ويؤخذ من عموم المعنى, النهي عن كل غش, أو مثمن, أو معقود عليه, والأمر بالنصح, والصدق في المعاملة. 
" ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ " من عدمه " وَأَحْسَنُ تَأْوِيلًا " أي: أحسن عاقبة به, يسلم العبد من التبعات, وبه تنزل البركة. 
*" ولا تقف ما ليس لك به علم إن السمع والبصر والفؤاد كل أولئك كان عنه مسئولا " (36)*
أي: ولا تتبع ما ليس لك به علم, با تثبت في كل ما تقوله وتفعله. 
فلا تظن ذلك يذهب, لا لك ولا عليك. 
" إِنَّ السَّمْعَ وَالْبَصَرَ وَالْفُؤَادَ كُلُّ أُولَئِكَ كَانَ عَنْهُ مَسْئُولًا " فحقيق بالعبد الذي يعرف أنه مسئول, عما قاله وفعله, وعما استعمل به جوارحه التي خلقها الله لعبادته, أن يعد للسؤال جوابا. 
وذلك لا يكون, إلا باستعمالها, بعبودية الله, وإخلاص الدين له, وكفها عما يكرهه الله تعالى. 
*" ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إنك لن تخرق الأرض ولن تبلغ الجبال طولا " (37)*
يقول تعالى: " وَلَا تَمْشِ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَرَحًا " أي: كبرا وتيها وبطرا, متكبرا على الحق, ومتعاظما في تكبرك على الخلق. 
" إِنَّكَ " في فعلك ذلك " لَنْ تَخْرِقَ الْأَرْضَ وَلَنْ تَبْلُغَ الْجِبَالَ طُولًا " . 
بل تكون حقيرا عند الله ومحتقرا عند الخلق, مبغوضا ممقوتا, قد اكتسبت شر الأخلاق, واكتسيت بأرذلها, من غير إدراك لبعض ما تروم. 
*" كل ذلك كان سيئه عند ربك مكروها " (38)*
" كُلُّ ذَلِكَ " المذكور الذي نهى الله عنه فيما تقدم من قوله " وَلَا تَجْعَلْ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ " والنهي عن عقوق الوالدين وما عطف على ذلك " كَانَ سَيِّئُهُ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ مَكْرُوهًا " أي: كل ذلك يسوء العاملين ويضرهم, والله تعالى يكرهه ويأباه
*" ذلك مما أوحى إليك ربك من الحكمة ولا تجعل مع الله إلها آخر فتلقى في جهنم ملوما مدحورا " (39)*
" ذَلِكَ " الذي بيناه ووضحناه من هذه الأحكام الجليلة. 
" مِمَّا أَوْحَى إِلَيْكَ رَبُّكَ مِنَ الْحِكْمَةِ " فإن الحكمة, الأمر بمحاسن الأعمال, ومكارم الأخلاق, والنهي عن أراذل الأخلاق, وأسوإ الأعمال. 
وهذه الأعمال المذكورة في هذه الآيات, من الحكمة العالية, التي أوحاها رب العالمين لسيد المرسلين, في أشرف الكتب, ليأمر بها أفضل الأمم, فهي من الحكمة, التي من أوتيها, فقد أوتي خيرا كثيرا. 
ثم ختمها بالنهي عن عبادة غير الله, كما افتتحها بذلك فقال: " وَلَا تَجْعَلْ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ فَتُلْقَى فِي جَهَنَّمَ " أي: خالدا مخلدا, فإنه من يشرك بالله, فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومأواه النار. 
" مَلُومًا مَدْحُورًا " أي: قد لحقتك اللائمة, واللعنة, والذم من الله, وملائكته, والناس أجمعين. 
*" أفأصفاكم ربكم بالبنين واتخذ من الملائكة إناثا إنكم لتقولون قولا عظيما " (40)*
وهذا إنكار شديد, على من زعم أن الله اتخذ من خلقه بنات فقال: " أَفَأَصْفَاكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ بِالْبَنِينَ " أي: اختار لكم الصفوة والنصيب الكامل, واتخذ لنفسه من الملائكة إناثا, حيث زعموا أن الملائكة بنات الله. 
" إِنَّكُمْ لَتَقُولُونَ قَوْلًا عَظِيمًا " فيه أعظم الجرأة على الله, حيث نسبتم له الولد المتضمن لحاجته, واستغناء بعض المخلوقات عنه, وحكمتم له بأردأ القسمين, وهو الإناث وهو الذي خلقكم, واصطفاكم بالذكور, فتعال الله عما يقول الظالمون علوا كبيرا. 
*" ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن ليذكروا وما يزيدهم إلا نفورا " (41)*
يخبر تعالى, أنه صرف لعباده, في هذا القرآن, أي نوع الأحكام, ووضحها, وأكثر من الأدلة والبراهين, على ما دعا إليه, ووعظ وذكر, لأجل أن يتذكروا ما ينفعهم فيسلكوه, وما يضرهم فيدعوه. 
ولكن أبى أكثر الناس, إلا نفورا عن آيات الله, لبغضهم للحق, ومحبتهم ما كانوا عليه من الباطل, حتى تعصبوا لباطلهم, ولم يعيروا آيات الله لهم سمعا, ولا ألقوا لها بالا. 
ومن أعظم ما صرف فيه الآيات والأدلة, التوحيد الذي هو أصل الأصول. 
فأمر به, ونهى عن ضده, وأقام عليه من الحجج العقلية والنقلية, شيئا كثيرا, بحيث أن من أصغى إلى بعضها, لا تدع في قلبه, شكا ولا ريبا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (281)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(42) الى الأية(48)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء


" قل لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون إذا لابتغوا إلى ذي العرش سبيلا " (42)*
ومن الأدلة على ذلك, هذا الدليل العقلي الذي ذكره هنا فقال: " قُلْ "  للمشركين الذين يجعلون مع الله إلها آخر: " لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ  كَمَا يَقُولُونَ " أي: على موجب زعمهم وافترائهم " إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا " أي: لاتخذوا سبيلا إلى الله بعبادته, والإنابة إليه, والتقرب وابتغاء الوسيلة. 
فكيف يجعل العبد الفقير, الذي يرى شدة افتقاره لعبودية ربه, إلها مع الله؟! هل هذا إلا من أظلم الظلم وأسفه السفه؟!!. 
فعلى هذا المعنى, تكون هذه الآية كقوله تعالى: " أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ " . 
وكقوله تعالى: " وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَقُولُ أَأَنْتُمْ أَضْلَلْتُمْ عِبَادِي هَؤُلَاءِ أَمْ هُمْ ضَلُّوا السَّبِيلَ قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ مِنْ دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ " . 
ويحتمل أن المعنى في قوله " قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا " أي: لطلبوا السبيل, وسعوا في مغالبة الله تعالى. 
فإما أن يعلوا عليه فيكون من علا وقهر, هو الرب الإله. 
فأما وقد علموا أنهم يقرون أن آلهتهم, التي يدعون من دون الله مقهورة  مغلوبة, ليس لها من الأمر شيء, فلم اتخذوها وهي بهذه الحال؟ فيكون هذا كقوله تعالى: "  مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى  بَعْضٍ " .
*" سبحانه وتعالى عما يقولون علوا كبيرا " (43)*
" سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى " أي: تقدس وتنزه وعلت أوصافه " عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ " من الشرك به, واتخاذ الأنداد معه " عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا " فعلا قدره, وعظم, وجلت كبرياؤه, التي لا تقادر, أن يكون معه آلهة, فقد ضل من قال ذلك, ضلالا مبينا, وظلم ظلما كبيرا. 
لقد تضاءلت لعظمته المخلوقات العظيمة, وصغرت لدى كبريائه, السماوات السبع, ومن فيهن, والأرضون السبع, ومن فيهن " والأرض جميعا, قبضته يوم القيامة, والسماوات مطويات بيمينه " . 
وافتقر إليه, العالم العلوي والسفلي, فقرا ذاتيا, لا ينفك عن أحد منهم في وقت من الأوقات. 
هذا الفقر بجميع وجوهه, فقر من جهة الخلق, والرزق, والتدبير. 
وفقر من جهة الاضطرار, إلى أن يكون معبوده ومحبوبه, الذي إليه يتقربون وإليه في كل حال يفزعون. 
ولهذا قال: 
*" تسبح له السماوات السبع والأرض ومن فيهن وإن من شيء إلا يسبح بحمده ولكن لا تفقهون تسبيحهم إنه كان حليما غفورا " (44)*
" تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ " من حيوان ناطق, وغير ناطق, ومن أشجار, ونبات, وجامد, وحي وميت " إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ " بلسان الحال, ولسان المقال. 
" وَلَكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ " أي: تسبيح باقي المخلوقات, التي على غير لغتكم. 
بل يحيط بها علام الغيوب. 
" إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا " حيث لم يعاجل بالعقوبة, من قال فيه قولا, تكاد السماوات والأرض تتفطر منه وتخر له الجبال. 
ولكنه أمهلهم, وأنعم عليهم, وعافاهم, ورزقهم, ودعاهم إلى بابه, ليتوبوا من هذا الذنب العظيم, ليعطيهم الثواب الجزيل, ويغفر لهم ذنبهم. 
فلولا حلمه ومغفرته, لسقطت السماوات على الأرض, ولما ترك على ظهرها من دابة.
*" وإذا قرأت القرآن جعلنا بينك وبين الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة حجابا مستورا "(45)* 
يخبر تعالى, عن عقوبته للمكذبين بالحق الذين ردوه, وأعرضوا عنه, أنه يحول بينهم وبين الإيمان فقال: " وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ " الذي فيه الوعظ والتذكير, والهدى والإيمان, والخير, والعلم الكثير. 
" جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ حِجَابًا مَسْتُورًا " يسترهم عن فهمه حقيقة, وعن التحقق بحقائقه, والانقياد إلى ما يدعو إليه من الخير. 
*" وجعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإذا ذكرت ربك في القرآن وحده ولوا على أدبارهم نفورا " (46)*
" وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً " أي: أغطية وأغشية, لا يفقهون معها القرآن, بل يسمعونه سماعا تقوم به عليهم الحجة. 
" وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا " أي: صمما عن سماعه. 
" وَإِذَا ذَكَرْتَ رَبَّكَ فِي الْقُرْآنِ وَحْدَهُ " داعيا لتوحيده, ناهيا عن الشرك به. 
" وَلَّوْا عَلَى أَدْبَارِهِمْ نُفُورًا " من شدة بغضهم له, ومحبتهم لما هم عليه من الباطل. 
كما قال تعالى " وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ اشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ " . 
*" نحن أعلم بما يستمعون به إذ يستمعون إليك وإذ هم نجوى إذ يقول الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا " (47)*
" نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَسْتَمِعُونَ بِهِ " أي: إنما منعناهم من الانتفاع عند سماع القرآن, لأننا نعلم أن مقاصدهم سيئة, يريدون أن يعثروا على أقل شيء, ليقدحوا به. 
وليس استماعهم لأجل الاسترشاد, وقبول الحق, وإنما هم متعمدون على عدم اتباعه. 
ومن كان بهذه الحالة, لم يفده الاستماع شيئا, ولهذا قال: " إِذْ يَسْتَمِعُونَ إِلَيْكَ وَإِذْ هُمْ نَجْوَى " أي: متناجين " إِذْ  يَقُولُ الظَّالِمُونَ " في مناجاتهم: " إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا رَجُلًا  مَسْحُورًا " فإذا كانت هذه مناجاتهم الظالمة فيما بينهم, وقد بنوها على أنه مسحور, فهم  جازمون أنهم غير معتبرين لما قال, وأنه يهذى, لا يدري ما يقول. 
*" انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلا " (48)*
قال تعالى: " انْظُرْ " متعجبا " كَيْفَ ضَرَبُوا لَكَ الْأَمْثَالَ " التي هي أضل الأمثال, وأبعدها عن الصواب. 
" فُضِّلُوا " في ذلك, أو صارت سببا لضلالهم لأنهم بنوا عليها أمرهم, والمبني على فاسد, أفسد منه. 
" فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَبِيلًا " أي: لا يهتدون أي اهتداء, فنصيبهم الضلال المحض, والظلم الصرف

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (282)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(49) الى الأية(56)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء


" وقالوا أئذا كنا عظاما ورفاتا أئنا لمبعوثون خلقا جديدا " (49)*
يخبر تعالى عن قول المنكرين للبعث, وتكذيبهم به, واستبعادهم بقولهم: " أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَامًا وَرُفَاتًا " أي: أجسادا بالية " أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقًا جَدِيدًا " أي: لا يكون ذلك, وهو محال بزعمهم. 
فجهلوا أشد الجهل, حيث كذبوا رسول الله, وجحدوا آيات الله, وقاسوا قدرة خالق السماوات والأرض, بقدرهم الضعيفة العاجزة. 
فلما رأوا أن هذا ممتنع عليهم, لا يقدرون عليه, جعلوا قدرة الله كذلك. 
فسبحان من جعل خلقا من خلقه, يزعمون أنهم أولو العقول والألباب, مثالا في جهل. 
أظهر الأشياء, وأجلاها, وأوضحها براهين, وأعلاها ليرى عباده, أنه ما ثم إلا توفيقه وإعانته, أو الهلاك والضلال. 
" رَبَّنَا لَا تُزِغْ قُلُوبَنَا بَعْدَ إِذْ هَدَيْتَنَا وَهَبْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْوَهَّابُ " . 
*" قل كونوا حجارة أو حديدا " (50)*
ولهذا أمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم, أن يقول لهؤلاء المنكرين للبعث استبعادا: " قُلْ كُونُوا حِجَارَةً أَوْ حَدِيدًا أَوْ خَلْقًا مِمَّا يَكْبُرُ " أي: يعظم " فِي صُدُورِكُمْ " لتسلموا بذلك على زعمكم, من أن تنالكم قدرة الله, أو تنفذ فيكم مشيئته. 
فإنكم غير معجزين الله, في أي حالة تكونون, وعلى أي وصف تتحولون. 
وليس في أنفسكم, تدبير في حالة الحياة, وبعد الممات. 
فدعوا التدبير والتصريف, لمن هو على كل شيء قدير, وبكل شيء محيط. 
" فَسَيَقُولُونَ " حين تقيم عليهم الحجة في البعث: " مَنْ يُعِيدُنَا قُلِ الَّذِي فَطَرَكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ " فكما فطركم, ولم تكونوا شيئا مذكورا, فإنه سيعيدكم خلقا جديدا " كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ " . 
" فَسَيُنْغِضُونَ إِلَيْكَ رُءُوسَهُمْ " أي: يهزونها, إنكارا وتعجبا, مما قلت. 
" وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَى هُوَ " أي: متى وقت البعث, الذي تزعمه على قولك؟ ولا إقرار منهم لأصل البعث, بل ذلك سفه منهم, وتعجيز. 
" قُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ قَرِيبًا " فليس في تعيين وقته فائدة. 
وإنما الفائدة والمدار, على تقريره, والإقرار به, وإثباته, وإلا فكما هو آت, فإنه قريب. 
*" يوم يدعوكم فتستجيبون بحمده وتظنون إن لبثتم إلا قليلا " (52)*
" يَوْمَ يَدْعُوكُمْ " للبعث والنشور, وينفخ في الصور " فَتَسْتَجِيبُون  َ بِحَمْدِهِ " أي: تنقادون لأمره, ولا تستعصون عليه. 
وقوله " بحمده " أي: هو المحمود تعالى, على فعله, ويجزي به العباد, إذا جمعهم ليوم التناد. 
" وَتَظُنُّونَ إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا " من سرعة وقوعه, وأن الذي مر عليكم من النعيم, كأنه ما كان. 
فهذا الذي يقول عنه المنكرون: " متى هو " ؟ يندمون غاية الندم, عند وروده, ويقال لهم: " هذا الذي كنتم به تكذبون " . 
\ 
*" وقل لعبادي يقولوا التي هي أحسن إن الشيطان ينزغ بينهم إن الشيطان كان للإنسان عدوا مبينا "(53)* 
وهذا من لطفه بعباده, حيث أمرهم بأحسن الأخلاق, والأعمال, والأقوال, الموجبة للسعادة, في الدنيا والآخرة فقال: " وَقُلْ لِعِبَادِي يَقُولُوا الَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ " وهذا أمر بكل كلام يقرب إلى الله, من قراءة, وذكر, وعلم, وأمر بمعروف, ونهي عن منكر, وكلام حسن لطيف, مع الخلق, على اختلاف مراتبهم ومنازلهم. 
وأنه إذا دار الأمر بين أمرين حسنين, فإنه يأمر بإيثار أحسنهما, إن لم يمكن الجمع بينهما. 
والقول الحسن, داع لكل خلق جميل, وعمل صالح, فإن من ملك لسانه, ملك جميع أمره. 
وقوله: " إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ يَنْزَغُ بَيْنَهُمْ " أي: يسعى بين العباد, بما يفسد عليهم دينهم ودنياهم. 
فدواء هذا, أن لا يطيعوه في الأقوال غير الحسنة, التي يدعوهم إليها. 
وأن يلينوا فيما بينهم, لينقمع الشيطان, الذي ينزغ بينهم, فإنه عدوهم الحقيقي, الذي ينبغي لهم أن يحاربوه, فإنه يدعوهم " ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير " . 
وأما إخوانهم, فإنهم وإن نزغ الشيطان فيما بينهم, وسعى في العداوة, فإن الحزم كل الحزم, السعي في ضد عدوهم, وأن يقمعوا أنفسهم الأمارة بالسوء, التي يدخل الشيطان من قبلها, فبذلك يطيعون ربهم, ويستقيم أمرهم, ويهدون لرشدهم. 
*" ربكم أعلم بكم إن يشأ يرحمكم أو إن يشأ يعذبكم وما أرسلناك عليهم وكيلا " (54)*
" رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ " من أنفسكم, فلذلك لا يريد لكم إلا ما هو الخير, ولا يأمركم إلا بما فيه مصلحة لكم, وقد تريدون شيئا والخير في عكسه. 
" إِنْ يَشَأْ يَرْحَمْكُمْ أَوْ إِنْ يَشَأْ يُعَذِّبْكُمْ " فيوفق من شاء لأسباب الرحمة, ويخذل من شاء, فيضل عنها, فيستحق العذاب. 
" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكِيلًا " تدبر أمرهم, وتقوم بمجازاتهم, وإنما الله, هو الوكيل, وأنت مبلغ هاد, إلى صراط مستقيم
*" وربك أعلم بمن في السماوات والأرض ولقد فضلنا بعض النبيين على بعض وآتينا داود زبورا "(55)* 
" وَرَبُّكَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " من جميع أصناف الخلائق, فيعطي كلا منهم, ما يستحقه, وتقتضيه حكمته, ويفضل بعضهم على بعض, في جميع الخصال الحسية, والمعنوية, كما فضل بعض النبيين المشتركين بوحيه, على بعض, بالفضائل, والخصائص الراجعة إلى ما من به عليهم, من الأوصاف الممدوحة, والأخلاق المرضية, والأعمال الصالحة, وكثرة الأتباع, ونزول الكتب على بعضهم, المشتملة على الأحكام الشرعية, والعقائد المرضية. 
كما أنزل على داود زبورا, وهو الكتاب المعروف. 
فإذا كان تعالى قد فضل بعضهم على بعض, وآتى بعضهم كتبا, فلم ينكر المكذبون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ما أنزله الله عليه وما فضله به من النبوة والكتاب. 
*" قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دونه فلا يملكون كشف الضر عنكم ولا تحويلا " (56)*
يقول تعالى " قُلْ " للمشركين بالله الذين اتخذوا من دونه أندادا يعبدونهم, كما يعبدون الله, ويدعونهم كما يدعونه, ملزما لهم بتصحيح ما زعموه واعتقدوه إن كانوا صادقين. 
" ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ " آلهة " مِنْ دُونِهِ " فانظروا هل ينفعونكم, أو يدفعون عنكم الضر. 
" فَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ " من مرض, أو فقر, أو شدة ونحو ذلك, فلا يدفعونه بالكلية. 
" وَلَا " يملكون أيضا " تَحْوِيلًا " له من شخص إلى آخر, من شدة إلى ما دونها. 
فإذا كانوا بهذه الصفة فلأي شيء تدعونهم من دون الله؟ فإنهم لا كمال لهم, ولا فعال نافعة. 
فاتخاذهم آلهة نقص في الدين والعقل, وسفه في الرأي. 
ومن العجب, أن السفه عند الاعتياد والممارسة, وتلقيه عن الآباء الضالين بالقبول, يراه صاحبه, هو الرأي السديد, والعقل المفيد. 
ويرى إخلاص الدين لله الواحد الأحد المنعم بجميع النعم الظاهرة والباطنة, هو السفه, والأمر المتعجب منه, كما قال المشركون: " أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب " .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (283)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(57) الى الأية(63)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء
*
*" أولئك الذين يدعون يبتغون إلى ربهم الوسيلة أيهم أقرب ويرجون رحمته ويخافون عذابه إن عذاب ربك كان محذورا " (57)*
ثم أخبر أيضا, أن الذين يعبدونهم من دون الله, في شغل شاغل عنهم, باهتمامهم بالافتقار إلى الله, وابتغاء الوسيلة إليه فقال: " أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ " من الأنبياء والصالحين والملائكة " يَبْتَغُونَ إِلَى رَبِّهِمُ الْوَسِيلَةَ أَيُّهُمْ أَقْرَبُ " أي: يتنافسون في القرب من ربهم, ويبذلون ما يقدرون عليه, من الأعمال الصالحة, المقربة إلى الله تعالى: " وَيَرْجُونَ رَحْمَتَهُ وَيَخَافُونَ عَذَابَهُ " فيجتنبون كل ما يوصل إلى العذاب. 
" إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ كَانَ مَحْذُورًا " أي: هو الذي ينبغي شدة الحذر منه والتوقي من أسبابه. 
وهذه الأمور الثلاثة, الخوف, والرجاء, والمحبة, التي وصف الله بها هؤلاء المقربين عنده, هي الأصل, والمادة في كل خير. 
فمن تمت له, تمت له أموره, وإذا خلا القلب منها, ترحلت عنه الخيرات, وأحاطت به الشرور. 
وعلامة المحبة, ما ذكره الله, أن يجتهد العبد في كل محل يقربه إلى الله وينافس في قربه بإخلاص الأعمال كلها لله, والنصح فيها, وإيقاعها في أكمل الوجوه المقدور عليها. 
فمن زعم أنه يحب الله بغير ذلك, فهو كاذب. 
*" وإن من قرية إلا نحن مهلكوها قبل يوم القيامة أو معذبوها عذابا شديدا كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا " (58)*
أي: ما من قرية من القرى المكذبة للرسل, إلا, لا بد أن يصيبهم هلاك يوم القيامة, أو عذاب شديد, كتاب كتبه الله, وقضاء أبرمه, لا بد من وقوعه. 
فليبادر المكذبون بالإنابة إلى الله, وتصديق رسله, قبل أن تتم عليهم كلمة العذاب, ويحق عليهم القول. 
*" وما منعنا أن نرسل بالآيات إلا أن كذب بها الأولون وآتينا ثمود الناقة مبصرة فظلموا بها وما نرسل بالآيات إلا تخويفا " (59)*
يذكر تعالى رحمته, بعدم إنزاله الآيات, التي اقترحها المكذبون, وأنه ما منعه أن يرسلها, إلا خوفا من تكذيبهم لها. 
فإذا كذبوا بها, عاجلهم العقاب, وحل بهم من غير تأخير, كما فعل بالأولين الذين كذبوا بها. 
ومن أعظم الآيات, الآية التي أرسلها الله إلى ثمود, وهي الناقة العظيمة الباهرة, التي كانت تصدر عنها جميع القبيلة بأجمعها, ومع ذلك, كذبوا بها, فأصابهم ما قص الله علينا في كتابه. 
وهؤلاء كذلك, لو جاءتهم الآيات الكبار, لم يؤمنوا. 
فإنه ما منعهم من الإيمان, خفاء ما جاء به الرسول واشتباهه, هل هو حق أو باطل؟ فإنه قد جاء ومعه من البراهين الكثيرة, بما دل على صحة ما جاء به, الموجب لهداية من طلب الهداية فغيرها مثلها, فلا بد أن يسلكوا بها, ما سلكوا بغيرها, فترك إنزالها والحالة هذه, خير لهم وأنفع. 
وقوله: " وَمَا نُرْسِلُ بِالْآيَاتِ إِلَّا تَخْوِيفًا " أي: لم يكن القصد بها أن تكون داعية وموجبة للإيمان, الذي لا يحصل إلا بها. 
بل المقصود منها, التخويف والترهيب, ليرتدعوا عن ما هم عليه. 
*" وإذ قلنا لك إن ربك أحاط بالناس وما جعلنا الرؤيا التي أريناك إلا فتنة للناس والشجرة الملعونة في القرآن ونخوفهم فما يزيدهم إلا طغيانا كبيرا " (60)*
" وَإِذْ قُلْنَا لَكَ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ أَحَاطَ بِالنَّاسِ " علما وقدرة, فليس لهم ملجأ يلجأون إليه, ولا ملاذ, يلوذون به عنه. 
وهذا كاف لمن له عقل في الانكفاف عما يكرهه الله الذي أحاط بالناس. 
" وَمَا جَعَلْنَا الرُّؤْيَا الَّتِي أَرَيْنَاكَ إِلَّا فِتْنَةً " أكثر المفسرين على أنها ليلة الإسراء. 
" وَالشَّجَرَةَ الْمَلْعُونَةَ " التي ذكرت " فِي الْقُرْآنِ " وهي شجرة الزقوم, التي تنبت في أصل الجحيم. 
والمعنى, إذا كان هذان الأمران, قد صارا فتنة للناس, حتى استلج الكفار بكفرهم, وازداد شرهم, وبعض من كان إيمانه ضعيفا, رجع عنه بسبب أن ما أخبرهم به من الأمور, التي كانت ليلة الإسراء, ومن الإسراء من المسجد الحرام, إلى المسجد الأقصى, كان خارقا للعادة. 
والإخبار بوجود شجرة, تنبت في أصل الججم أيضا, من الخوارق فهذا الذي أوجب لهم التكذيب. 
فكيف لو شاهدوا الآيات العظيمة والخوارق الجسيمة؟!! أليس ذلك أولى أن يزداد بسببه شرهم؟! فلذلك رحمهم الله وصرفها عنهم. 
ومن هنا تعلم أن عدم التصريح في الكتاب والسنة, بذكر الأمور العظيمة, التي حدثت في الأزمنة المتأخرة, أولى وأحسن. 
لأن الأمور التي لم يشاهد الناس لها نظيرا, ربما لا تقبلها عقولهم, فيكون ذلك ريبا في قلوب بعض المؤمنين, ومانعا, يمنع من لم يدخل الإسلام, ومنفرا عنه. 
بل ذكر الله ألفاظا عامة, تتناول جميع ما يكون, والله أعلم. 
" وَنُخَوِّفُهُمْ " بالآيات " فَمَا يَزِيدُهُمْ " التخويف " إِلَّا طُغْيَانًا كَبِيرًا " وهذا أبلغ ما يكون في التحلي بالشر ومحبته, وبغض الخير وعدم الانقياد له. 
*" وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس قال أأسجد لمن خلقت طينا " (61)*
ينبه تبارك وتعالى عباده, على شدة عداوة الشيطان, وحرصه على إضلالهم, وأنه لما خلق الله آدم, استكبر عن السجود له, و " قَالَ " متكبرا: " أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا " أي من طين, وبزعمه, أنه خير منه, لأنه خلق من نار. 
وقد تقدم فساد هذا القياس الباطل, من عدة أوجه. 
*" قال أرأيتك هذا الذي كرمت علي لئن أخرتني إلى يوم القيامة لأحتنكن ذريته إلا قليلا " (62)*
فلما تبين لإبليس تفضيل الله لآدم " قَالَ " مخاطبا لله: " أَرَأَيْتَكَ هَذَا الَّذِي كَرَّمْتَ عَلَيَّ لَئِنْ أَخَّرْتَنِي إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ لَأَحْتَنِكَنَّ ذُرِّيَّتَهُ " أي: لأستأصلنهم بالإضلال, ولأغوينهم " إِلَّا قَلِيلًا " عرف الخبيث, أنه لا بد أن يكون منهم من يعاديه, ويعصيه. 
*" قال اذهب فمن تبعك منهم فإن جهنم جزاؤكم جزاء موفورا "(63)* 
فقال الله له: " اذْهَبْ فَمَنْ تَبِعَكَ مِنْهُمْ " واختارك على ربه ووليه الحق. 
" فَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ جَزَاؤُكُمْ جَزَاءً مَوْفُورًا " أي: مدخرا لكم, موفرا جزاء أعمالكم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (284)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(64) الى الأية(70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء

" واستفزز من استطعت منهم بصوتك وأجلب عليهم بخيلك ورجلك وشاركهم في الأموال والأولاد وعدهم وما يعدهم الشيطان إلا غرورا "(64)* 
ثم أمره الله أن يفعل كل ما يقدر عليه من إضلالهم فقال: " وَاسْتَفْزِزْ مَنِ اسْتَطَعْتَ مِنْهُمْ بِصَوْتِكَ " ويدخل في هذا كل داع إلى المعصية. 
" وَأَجْلِبْ عَلَيْهِمْ بِخَيْلِكَ وَرَجِلِكَ " ويدخل فيه كل راكب وماش في معصية الله, فهو من خيل الشيطان ورجله. 
والمقصود أن الله ابتلى العباد بهذا العدو المبين, الداعي لهم إلى معصية الله, بأقواله وأفعاله. 
" وَشَارِكْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْوَالِ وَالْأَولَادِ " وذلك شامل لكل معصية, تعلقت بأموالهم وأولادهم, من منع الزكاة والكفارات, والحقوق الواجبة وعدم تأديب الأولاد, وتربيتهم على الخير, وترك الشر, وأخذ الأموال بغير حقها, أو وضعها بغير حقها, أو استعمال المكاسب الردية. 
بل ذكر كثير من المفسرين, أنه يدخل في مشاركة الشيطان في الأموال والأولاد, ترك التسمية عند الطعام والشراب والجماع. 
وأنه إذا لم يسم الله في ذلك, شارك فيه الشيطان, كما ورد فيه الحديث. 
" وَعِدْهُمْ " الوعود المزخرفة التي لا حقيقة لها, ولهذا قال: " وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ إِلَّا غُرُورًا " أي: باطلا مضمحلا, كأن يزين لهم المعاصي والعقائد الفاسدة, ويعدهم عليها الأجر, لأنهم يظنون أنهم على الحق. 
وقال تعالى: " الشَّيْطَانُ يَعِدُكُمُ الْفَقْرَ وَيَأْمُرُكُمْ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ وَاللَّهُ يَعِدُكُمْ مَغْفِرَةً مِنْهُ وَفَضْلًا " . 
*" إن عبادي ليس لك عليهم سلطان وكفى بربك وكيلا " (65)*
ولما أخبر عما يريد الشيطان أن يفعل بالعباد, وذكر ما يعتصم به من فتنته, وهو عبودية الله, والقيام بالإيمان والتوكل قال: " إِنَّ عِبَادِي لَيْسَ لَكَ عَلَيْهِمْ سُلْطَانٌ " أي: تسلط وإغواء, بل الله يدفع عنهم - بقيامهم بعبوديته - كل شر, ويحفظهم من الشيطان الرحيم, ويقوم بكفايتهم. 
" وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ وَكِيلًا " لمن توكل عليه, وأدى ما أمر به. 
*" ربكم الذي يزجي لكم الفلك في البحر لتبتغوا من فضله إنه كان بكم رحيما " (66)*
يذكر تعالى: نعمته على العباد, بما سخر لهم من الفلك, والسفن, والمراكب, وألهمهم كيفية صنعتها. 
وسخر لها البحر الملتطم, يحملها على ظهره, لينتفع العباد بها في الركوب والحمل للأمتعة, والتجارة. 
وهذا من رحمته بعباده, فإنه لم يزل بهم رحيما رءوفا, يؤتيهم من كل ما تعلقت به إرادتهم ومنافعهم.
*" وإذا مسكم الضر في البحر ضل من تدعون إلا إياه فلما نجاكم إلى البر أعرضتم وكان الإنسان كفورا " (67)*
ومن رحمته الدالة على أنه, وحده المعبود, دون ما سواه, أنهم إذا مسهم الضر في البحر, فخافوا من الهلاك, لتراكم الأمواج, ضل عنهم ما كانوا يدعون من دون الله, في حال الرخاء من الأحياء, والأموات, فكأنهم لم يكونوا يدعونهم في وقت من الأوقات لعلمهم أنهم ضعفاء, عاجزون عن كشف الضر, وصرخوا بدعوة فاطر الأرض والسماوات, الذي يستغيث به في شدائدها, جميع المخلوقات, وأخلصوا له الدعاء والتضرع في هذه الحال. 
فلما كشف الله عنهم الضر, ونجاهم إلى البر, ونسوا ما كانوا يدعون إليه من قبل, أشركوا به, من لا ينفع, ولا يضر, ولا يعطي, ولا يمنع, وأعرضوا عن الإخلاص لربهم ومليكهم. 
وهذا من جهل الإنسان وكفره, فإن الإنسان كفور للنعم. 
إلا من هدى الله فمن عليه بالعقل السليم, واهتدى إلى الصراط المستقيم. 
فإنه يعلم, أن الذي يكشف الشدائد, وينجي من الأهوال, هو الذي يستحق أن يفرد, وتخلص له سائر الأعمال, في الشدة, والرخاء, واليسر والعسر. 
وأما من خذل, ووكل إلى عقله الضعيف, فإنه لم يلحظ وقت الشدة إلا مصلحته الحاضرة, وإنجاءه في كل تلك الحال. 
فلما حصلت له النجاة, وزالت عنه المشقة, ظن بجهله, أنه قد أعجز الله ولم يخطر بقلبه, شيء من العواقب الدنيوية, فضلا عن أمور الآخرة. 
*" أفأمنتم أن يخسف بكم جانب البر أو يرسل عليكم حاصبا ثم لا تجدوا لكم وكيلا " (68)*
ولهذا ذكرهم الله بقوله: " أَفَأَمِنْتُمْ أَنْ يَخْسِفَ بِكُمْ جَانِبَ الْبَرِّ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِبًا " . 
أي: فهو على كل شيء قدير, إن شاء أنزل عليكم عذابا, من أسفل منكم بالخسف, أو من فوقكم بالحاصب, وهو: العذاب الذي يحصيهم, فيصبحوا هالكين. 
فلا تظنوا أن الهلاك لا يكون إلا في البحر.
*" أم أمنتم أن يعيدكم فيه تارة أخرى فيرسل عليكم قاصفا من الريح فيغرقكم بما كفرتم ثم لا تجدوا لكم علينا به تبيعا " (69)*
وإن ظننتم ذلك, فلستم آمنين من " أَنْ يُعِيدَكُمْ فِيهِ تَارَةً أُخْرَى فَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ قَاصِفًا مِنَ الرِّيحِ " أي: ريحا شديدة جدا تقصف ما أتت عليه. 
" فَيُغْرِقَكُمْ بِمَا كَفَرْتُمْ ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُوا لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا بِهِ تَبِيعًا " أي: تبعة ومطالبة, فإن الله لم يظلمكم مثقال ذرة.
*" ولقد كرمنا بني آدم وحملناهم في البر والبحر ورزقناهم من الطيبات وفضلناهم على كثير ممن خلقنا تفضيلا " (70)*
وهذا من كرمه عليهم وإحسانه, الذي لا يقادر قدره, حيث كرم بني آدم بجميع وجوه الإكرام. 
فكرمهم بالعلم والعقل, وإرسال الرسل, وإنزال الكتب. 
وجعل منهم الأولياء والأصفياء, وأنعم عليهم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة. 
" وَحَمَلْنَاهُمْ فِي الْبَرِّ " على الركاب, من الإبل, والبغال, والحمير, والمراكب البرية. 
" وَالْبَحْرِ " في السفن والمراكب " وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِنَ الطَّيِّبَاتِ " من المآكل والمشارب, والملابس, والمناكح. 
فما من طيب تتعلق به حوائجهم, إلا وقد أكرمهم الله به, ويسره لهم غاية التيسير. 
" وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِمَّنْ خَلَقْنَا تَفْضِيلًا " بما خصهم به من المناقب, وفضلهم به من الفضائل, التي ليست لغيرهم من أنواع المخلوقات. 
أفلا يقومون بشكر من أولى النعم, ودفع النقم, ولا تحجبهم النعم عن المنعم فيشتغلوا بها عن عبادة ربهم, بل ربما استعانوا بها على معاصيه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (285)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(71) الى الأية(78)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء

" يوم ندعوا كل أناس بإمامهم فمن أوتي كتابه بيمينه فأولئك يقرءون كتابهم ولا يظلمون فتيلا "(71)* 
يخبر تعالى عن حال الخلق يوم القيامة, وأنه يدعو كل أناس, ومعهم إمامهم وهاديهم, إلى الرشد, وهم: الرسل ونوابهم. 
فتعرض كل أمة, ويحضرها رسولهم الذي دعاهم. 
وتعرض أعمالهم على الكتاب, الذي يدعو إليه الرسول, هل هي موافقة له أم لا؟ فينقسمون بهذا قسمين. 
" فَمَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ " لكونه اتبع إمامه, الهادي إلى صراط مستقيم, واهتدى بكتابه, فكثرت حسناته, وقلت سيئاته " فَأُولَئِكَ يَقْرَءُونَ كِتَابَهُمْ " قراءة سرور وبهجة, على ما يرون فيها, مما يفرحهم ويسرهم. 
" وَلَا يُظْلَمُونَ فَتِيلًا " مما عملوه من الحسنات.
* " ومن كان في هذه أعمى فهو في الآخرة أعمى وأضل سبيلا " (72)*
" وَمَنْ كَانَ فِي هَذِهِ " الدنيا " أَعْمَى " عن الحق, فلم يقبله, ولم ينقد له بل اتبع الضلال. 
" فَهُوَ فِي الْآخِرَةِ أَعْمَى " عن سلوك طريق الجنة كما لم يسلكه في الدنيا " وَأَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا " فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل, كما تدين تدان. 
وفي هذه الآية دليل على أن كل أمة تدعى إلى دينها وكتابها, هل عملت به أم لا؟ وأنهم لا يؤاخذون بشرع نبي, لم يؤمروا باتباعه, وأن الله لا يعذب أحدا, إلا بعد قيام الحجة عليه, ومخالفته لها, وأن أهل الخير, يعطون كتبهم بأيمانهم ويحصل لهم من الفرح والسرور, شيء عظيم, وأن أهل الشر بعكس ذلك, لأنهم لا يقدرون على قراءة كتبهم, من شدة غمهم, وحزنهم وثبورهم. 
*" وإن كادوا ليفتنونك عن الذي أوحينا إليك لتفتري علينا غيره وإذا لاتخذوك خليلا " (73)*
يذكر تعالى منته على رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, وحفظه له من أعدائه الحريصين على فتنته بكل طريق, فقال: " وَإِنْ كَادُوا لَيَفْتِنُونَكَ عَنِ الَّذِي أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْكَ لِتَفْتَرِيَ عَلَيْنَا غَيْرَهُ " أي: قد كادوا لك أمرا لم يدركوه, وتحيلوا لك, على أن تفتري على الله غير الذي أنزلنا إليك. 
فتجيء بما يوافق أهواءهم, وتدع ما أنزل الله إليك. 
" وَإِذَا " لو فعلت ما يهوون " لَاتَّخَذُوكَ خَلِيلًا " أي حبيبا صفيا, أعز عليهم من أحبابهم, لما جبلك الله عليه من مكارم الأخلاق, ومحاسن الآداب, المحببة للقريب والبعيد, والصديق والعدو. 
ولكن لتعلم أنهم لم يعادوك, وينابذوك العداوة, إلا للحق الذي جئت به, لا لذاتك, كما قال الله تعالى " قَدْ نَعْلَمُ إِنَّهُ لَيَحْزُنُكَ الَّذِي يَقُولُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ " .
*" ولولا أن ثبتناك لقد كدت تركن إليهم شيئا قليلا "(74)* 
" وَ " مع هذا " لَوْلَا أَنْ ثَبَّتْنَاكَ " على الحق, وامتننا عليك بعدم الإجابة لداعيهم. 
" لَقَدْ كِدْتَ تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئًا قَلِيلًا " من كثرة المعالجة, ومحبتك لهدايتهم.
*" إذا لأذقناك ضعف الحياة وضعف الممات ثم لا تجد لك علينا نصيرا " (75)*
" إِذًا " لو ركنت إليهم بما يهوون " لَأَذَقْنَاكَ ضِعْفَ الْحَيَاةِ وَضِعْفَ الْمَمَاتِ " . 
أي: لأصبناك بعذاب مضاعف, في الدنيا والآخرة, وذلك لكمال نعمة الله عليك, وكمال معرفتك. 
" ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُ لَكَ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيرًا " ينقذك مما يحل بك من العذاب, ولكن الله تعالى عصمك من أسباب الشر, ومن الشر, فثبتك وهداك الصراط المستقيم, ولم تركن إليهم بوجه من الوجوه, فله عليك, أتم نعمة, وأبلغ منحة. 
*" وإن كادوا ليستفزونك من الأرض ليخرجوك منها وإذا لا يلبثون خلافك إلا قليلا " (76)*
" وَإِنْ كَادُوا لَيَسْتَفِزُّون  َكَ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ لِيُخْرِجُوكَ مِنْهَا "  أي: من بغضهم لمقامك بين أظهرهم, قد كادوا أن يخرجوك من الأرض, ويجلوك عنها. 
ولو فعلوا ذلك, لم يلبثوا بعدك إلا قليلا, حتى تحل بهم العقوبة, كما هي سنة الله التي لا تحول ولا تبدل في جميع الأمم. 
كل أمة كذبت رسولها, وأخرجته, عاجلها الله بالعقوبة. 
ولما مكر به الذين كفروا, وأخرجوه, لم يلبثوا إلا قليلا, حتى أوقع الله بهم بـ " بدر " وقتل صناديدهم, وفض بيضتهم فله الحمد. 
وفي هذه الآيات, دليل على شدة افتقار العبد إلى تثبيت الله إياه, وأنه لا يزال متملقا لربه, أن يثبته على الإيمان, ساعيا في كل سبب موصل إلى ذلك, لأن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهو أكمل الخلق, قال الله له: " وَلَوْلَا أَنْ ثَبَّتْنَاكَ لَقَدْ كِدْتَ تَرْكَنُ إِلَيْهِمْ شَيْئًا قَلِيلًا " فكيف بغيره؟!! وفيها تذكير الله لرسوله منته عليه, وعصمته من الشر. 
فدل ذلك, على أن الله يحب من عباده, أن يتفطنوا لإنعامه عليهم - عند وجود أسباب الشر - بالعصمة منه, والثبات على الإيمان. 
وفيها: أنه - بحسب علو مرتبة العبد, وتواتر النعم عليه من الله يعظم, إثمه  ويتضاعف جرمه, إذا فعل ما يلام عليه, لأن الله ذكر رسوله لو فعل - وحاشاه من ذلك -  بقوله: " إِذًا لَأَذَقْنَاكَ ضِعْفَ الْحَيَاةِ وَضِعْفَ الْمَمَاتِ ثُمَّ لَا تَجِدُ لَكَ عَلَيْنَا نَصِيرًا " . 
وفيها أن الله إذا أراد إهلاك أمة, تضاعف جرمها, وعظم وكبر, فيحق عليها القول من الله, فيوقع بها العقاب, كما هي سنته في الأمم, إذا أخرجوا رسولهم. 
*" أقم الصلاة لدلوك الشمس إلى غسق الليل وقرآن الفجر إن قرآن الفجر كان مشهودا " (78)*
يأمر تعالى نبيه محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم بإقامة الصلاة تامة, ظاهرا, وباطنا في أوقاتها. 
" لِدُلُوكِ الشَّمْسِ " أي: ميلانها إلى الأفق الغربي بعد الزوال. 
فيدخل في ذلك, صلاة الظهر, وصلاة العصر. 
" إِلَى غَسَقِ اللَّيْلِ " أي: ظلمته, فدخل في ذلك, صلاة المغرب, وصلاة العشاء. 
" وَقُرْآنَ الْفَجْرِ " أي: صلاة الفجر, وسميت قرآنا, لمشروعية إطالة القرآن فيها, أطول من غيرها, ولفضل القراءة فيها, حيث شهدها الله, وملائكة الليل والنهار. 
ففي هذه الآية, ذكر الأوقات الخمسة; للصلوات المكتوبات, وأن الصلوات الموقعة فيه فرائض, لتخصيصها بالأمر. 
ومنها أن الوقت, شرط لصحة الصلاة, وأنه سبب لوجوبها لأن الله أمر بإقامتها لهذه الأوقات. 
وأن الظهر والعصر, يجمعان, والمغرب والعشاء كذلك, للعذر, لأن الله جمع وقتهما جميعا. 
وفيه: فضيلة صلاة الفجر, وفضيلة إطالة القراءة فيها, وأن القراءة فيها, ركن, لأن العبادة إذا سميت ببعض أجزائها, دل على فرضية ذلك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (286)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(79) الى الأية(86)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء

" ومن الليل فتهجد به نافلة لك عسى أن يبعثك ربك مقاما محمودا " (79)*
وقوله " وَمِنَ اللَّيْلِ فَتَهَجَّدْ بِهِ " أي: صل به في سائر أوقاته. 
" نَافِلَةً لَكَ " أي: لتكون صلاة الليل, زيادة لك في علو القدر, ورفع الدرجات. 
بخلاف غيرك, فإنها تكون كفارة لسيئاته. 
ويحتمل أن يكون المعنى: أن الصلوات الخمس فرض عليك, وعلى المؤمنين. 
بخلاف صلاة الليل, فإنها فرض عليك بالخصوص, ولكرامتك على الله أن جعل وظيفتك أكثر من غيرك, وليكترثوا بك, وتنال بذلك, المقام المحمود, وهو المقام الذي, يحمدك فيه, الأولون والآخرون, مقام الشفاعة العظمى, حين يتشفع الخلائق بآدم, ثم بنوح, ثم إبراهيم, ثم موسى, ثم عيسى. 
وكلهم يعتذر ويتأخر عنها, حتى يستشفعوا بسيد ولد آدم, ليرحمهم الله, من هول الموقف, وكربه. 
فيشفع عند ربه, فيشفعه, ويقيمه مقاما, يغبطه به, الأولون والآخرون. 
وتكون له المنة على جميع الخلق. 
*" وقل رب أدخلني مدخل صدق وأخرجني مخرج صدق واجعل لي من لدنك سلطانا نصيرا " (80)*
وقوله: " وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَدْخِلْنِي مُدْخَلَ صِدْقٍ وَأَخْرِجْنِي مُخْرَجَ صِدْقٍ " أي: اجعل مداخلي ومخارجي كلها, في طاعتك, وعلى مرضاتك, وذلك لتضمنها الإخلاص, وموافقتها الأمر. 
" وَاجْعَلْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ سُلْطَانًا نَصِيرًا " أي: حجة ظاهرة, وبرهانا قاطعا على جميع ما آتيه, وما أذره. 
وهذا أعلى حالة, ينزلها الله العبد, أن تكون أحواله كلها خيرا, ومقربة له إلى ربه, وأن يكون له - على كل حالة من أحواله - دليل ظاهر, وذلك متضمن للعلم النافع, والعمل الصالح, للعلم بالمسائل والدلائل. 
*" وقل جاء الحق وزهق الباطل إن الباطل كان زهوقا " (81)*
وقوله: " وَقُلْ جَاءَ الْحَقُّ وَزَهَقَ الْبَاطِلُ " والحق هو: ما أوحاء الله إلى رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, فأمره الله أن يقول ويعلن, قد جاء الحق الذي لا يقوم له شيء, وزهق الباطل أي: اضمحل وتلاشى. 
" إِنَّ الْبَاطِلَ كَانَ زَهُوقًا " أي: هذا وصف الباطل, ولكنه قد يكون له صولة ورواج, إذا لم يقابله الحق, فعند مجيء الحق, يضمحل الباطل, فلا يبقى له حراك. 
ولهذا لا يروج الباطل, إلا في الأزمان, والأمكنه الخالية من العلم بآيات الله وبيناته 
*" وننزل من القرآن ما هو شفاء ورحمة للمؤمنين ولا يزيد الظالمين إلا خسارا " (82)*
وقوله: " وَنُنَزِّلُ مِنَ الْقُرْآنِ " إلى " إِلَّا خَسَارًا " . 
أي: فالقرآن مشتمل على الشفاء والرحمة. 
وليس ذلك لكل أحد, وإنما ذلك للمؤمنين به, المصدقين بآياته, العاملين به. 
وأما الظالمون بعدم التصديق به, أو عدم العمل به, فلا تزيدهم آياته إلا خسارا. 
إذ به تقوم عليهم الحجة. 
فالشفاء الذي تضمنه القرآن, عام لشفاء القلوب, من الشبه, والجهالة, والآراء الفاسدة والانحراف السيئ, والقصود الرديئة. 
فإنه مشتمل على العلم اليقين, الذي تزول به كل شبهة وجهالة. 
والوعظ والتذكير, الذي يزول به كل شهوة, تخالف أمر الله. 
ولشفاء الأبدان من آلامها وأسقامها. 
وأما الرحمة, فإن ما فيه من الأسباب والوسائل, التي يحث عليها, متى فعلها العبد, فاز بالرحمة والسعادة الأبدية, والثواب العاجل والآجل. 
*" وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر كان يئوسا " (83)*
هذه طبيعة الإنسان, من حيث هو, إلا من هداه الله. 
فإن الإنسان - عند إنعام الله عليه - يفرح بالنعم, ويبطر بها, ويعرض, وينأى بجانبه عن ربه, فلا يشكره, ولا يذكره. 
" وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ الشَّرُّ " كالمرض ونحوه " كَانَ يَئُوسًا " من الخير, قد قطع ربه رجاءه, وظن أن ما هو فيه, دائم أبدا. 
وأما من هداه الله, فإنه - عند النعم - يخضع لربه, ويشكر نعمته, وعند الضراء, يتضرع, ويرجو من الله عافيته, وإزالة ما يقع فيه, وبذلك يخف عليه البلاء. 
*" قل كل يعمل على شاكلته فربكم أعلم بمن هو أهدى سبيلا " (84)*
أي: " قُلْ كُلٌّ " من الناس " يَعْمَلُ عَلَى شَاكِلَتِهِ " أي: على ما يليق به من الأحوال. 
إن كانوا من الصفوة الأبرار, لم يشاكلهم إلا عملهم لرب العالمين. 
ومن كانوا من غيرهم من المخذولين لم يناسبهم إلا العمل للمخلوقين, ولم يوافقهم إلا ما وافق أغراضهم. 
" فَرَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ هُوَ أَهْدَى سَبِيلًا " فيعلم من يصلح للهداية, فيهديه, ومن لا يصلح لها فيخذله ولا يهديه
*" ويسألونك عن الروح قل الروح من أمر ربي وما أوتيتم من العلم إلا قليلا " (85)*
وهذا متضمن لردع من يسأل المسائل, التي يقصد بها التعنت والتعجيز, ويدع السؤال عن المهم, فيسألون عن الروح, التي هي من الأمور الخفية, التي لا يتقن وصفها وكيفيتها, كل أحد, وهم قاصرون في العلم الذي يحتاج إليه العباد. 
ولهذا أمر الله رسوله, أن يجيب سؤالهم بقوله: " قُلِ الرُّوحُ مِنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّي " أي: من جملة مخلوقاته, التي أمرها أن تكون فكانت. 
فليس في السؤال عنها, كبير فائدة, مع عدم علمكم بغيرها. 
وفي هذه الآية دليل, على أن المسئول إذا سئل عن أمر, الأولى به أن يعرض عن إجابة السائل عما سأل عنه, ويدله على ما يحتاج إليه, ويرشده إلى ما ينفعه. 
*" ولئن شئنا لنذهبن بالذي أوحينا إليك ثم لا تجد لك به علينا وكيلا " (86)*
يخبر تعالى أن القرآن والوحي, الذي أوحاه إلى رسوله, رحمة منه عليه, وعلى عباده, وهو أكبر النعم على الإطلاق على رسوله, فإن فضل الله عليه كبير, لا يقادر قدره. 
فالذي تفضل به عليك, قادر على أن يذهب به, ثم لا تجد رادا يرده, ولا وكيلا بتوجه عند الله فيه. 
فلتغتبط به, ولتقر به عينك, ولا يحزنك تكذيب المكذبين, ولا استهزاء الضالين. 
فإنهم عرضت عليهم أجل النعم, فردوها, لهوانهم على الله, وخذلانه لهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (287)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاسراء
من الأية(87) الى الأية(111)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاسراء*

*" قل لئن اجتمعت الإنس والجن على أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن لا يأتون بمثله ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيرا " (88)*
وهذا دليل قاطع, وبرهان ساطع, على صحة ما جاء به الرسول وصدقه. 
حيث تحدى الله الإنس والجن أن يأتوا بمثله, وأخبر أنهم لا يأتون بمثله, ولو تعاونوا كلهم على ذلك لم يقدروا عليه. 
ووقع كما أخبر الله, فإن دواعي أعدائه المكذبين به, متوفرة على رد ما جاء به, بأي وجه كان, وهم أهل اللسان والفصاحة. 
فلو كان عندهم أدنى تأهل, وتمكن من ذلك, لفعلوه. 
فعلم بذلك, أنهم أذعنوا غاية الإذعان, طوعا وكرها, وعجزوا عن معارضته. 
وكيف يقدر المخلوق من تراب, الناقص من جميع الوجوه, الذي ليس له علم, ولا قدرة, ولا إرادة, ولا مشيئة, ولا كلام ولا كمال, إلا من ربه أن يعارض كلام رب الأرض والسماوات, المطلع على سائر الخفيات, الذي له الكمال المطلق, والحمد المطلق, والمجد العظيم, الذي لو أن البحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر مدادا, والأشجار كلها أقلام, لنفذ المداد, وفنيت الأقلام, ولم تنفد كلمات الله. 
فكما أنه ليس أحد من المخلوقين, مماثلا لله في أوصافه, فكلامه من أوصافه, التي لا يماثله فيها أحد. 
فليس كمثله شيء, في ذاته, وأسمائه, وصفاته, وأفعاله تبارك وتعالى. 
فتبا لمن اشتبه عليه كلام الخالق بكلام المخلوق, وزعم أن محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, افتراه على الله واختلقه من نفسه. 
*" ولقد صرفنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا " (89)*
يقول تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ صَرَّفْنَا لِلنَّاسِ فِي هَذَا الْقُرْآنِ مِنْ كُلِّ مَثَلٍ " أي: نوعنا فيه المواعظ والأمثال, وثنينا فيه المعاني, التي يضطر إليها العباد, لأجل أن يتذكروا ويتقوا. 
فلم يتذكر إلا القليل منهم, الذين سبقت لهم من الله, سابقة السعادة, وأعانهم الله بتوفيقه. 
وأما أكثر الناس, فأبوا إلا كفورا لهذه النعمة, التي هي أكبر من جميع النعم, وجعلوا يتعنتون عليه باقتراح آيات, غير آياته, يخترعونها من تلقاء أنفسهم الظالمة الجاهلة. 
*" وقالوا لن نؤمن لك حتى تفجر لنا من الأرض ينبوعا " (90)*
فيقولون لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, الذي أتى بهذا القرآن المشتمل على كل برهان وآية: " لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا " أي أنهارا جارية. 
" أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ " فتستغنى بها عن المشي في الأسواق والذهاب والمجيء. 
" أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا " أي: قطعا من العذاب. 
" أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ قَبِيلًا " أي جميعا, أو مقابلة ومعاينة, يشهدون لك بما جئت به. 
" أَوْ يَكُونَ لَكَ بَيْتٌ مِنْ زُخْرُفٍ " أي: مزخرف بالذهب وغيره. 
" أَوْ تَرْقَى فِي السَّمَاءِ " رقيا حسيا. 
ومع هذا " وَلَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لِرُقِيِّكَ حَتَّى تُنَزِّلَ عَلَيْنَا كِتَابًا نَقْرَؤُهُ " . 
ولما كانت هذه تعنتات, وتعجيزات, وكلام أسفه الناس وأظلمهم, المتضمنة لرد الحق, وسوء أدب مع الله, وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, هو الذي يأتي بالآيات - أمره الله أن ينزهه فقال: " قُلْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّي " عما تقولون علوا كبيرا, وسبحانه أن تكون أحكامه وآياته تابعة لأهوائهم الفاسدة, وآرائهم الضالة. 
" هَلْ كُنْتُ إِلَّا بَشَرًا رَسُولًا " ليس بيده شيء من الأمر. 
*" وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى إلا أن قالوا أبعث الله بشرا رسولا " (93)*
وهذا السبب, الذي منع أكثر الناس من الإيمان, حيث كانت الرسل, التي ترسل إليهم من جنسهم بشرا. 
وهذا من رحمته بهم, أن أرسل إليهم بشرا منهم, فإنهم لا يطيقون التلقي من الملائكة. 
" قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَلَائِكَةٌ يَمْشُونَ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ " يثبتون على رؤية الملائكة, والتلقي عنهم " لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَلَكًا رَسُولًا " ليمكنهم التلقي عنه. 
" قُلْ كَفَى بِاللَّهِ شَهِيدًا بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا بَصِيرًا " . 
فمن شهادته لرسوله ما أيده به من المعجزات, وما أنزل عليه من الآيات, ونصره على من عاداه وناوأه. 
فلو تقول عليه بعض الأقاويل, لأخذ منه باليمين, ثم لقطع منه الوتين. 
فإنه خبير بصير, لا تخفى عليه من أحوال العباد خافية. 
*" ومن يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فلن تجد لهم أولياء من دونه ونحشرهم يوم القيامة على وجوههم عميا وبكما وصما مأواهم جهنم كلما خبت زدناهم سعيرا " (97)*
يخبر تعالى أنه المنفرد بالهداية والإضلال. 
فمن يهده, فييسره لليسرى ويجنبه العسرى, فهو المهتدي على الحقيقة. 
ومن يضلله, فيخذله, ويكله إلى نفسه, فلا هادي له من دون الله. 
وليس له ولي ينصره من عذاب الله, حين يحشرهم الله على وجوههم خزيا, عميا, وبكما, لا يبصرون, ولا ينطقون. 
" مَأْوَاهُمْ " أي مقرهم ودارهم " جَهَنَّمُ " التي جمعت كل هم, وغم, وعذاب. 
" كُلَّمَا خَبَتْ " أي: تهيأت للانطفاء " زِدْنَاهُمْ سَعِيرًا " أي: سعرناها بهم لا يفتر عنهم العذاب ولا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها, ولم يظلمهم الله تعالى بل جازاهم بما كفروا بآياته وأنكروا البعث الذي أخبرت به الرسل ونطقت به الكتب وعجزوا ربهم فأنكروا تمام قدرته. 
" وَقَالُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا عِظَامًا وَرُفَاتًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ خَلْقًا جَدِيدًا " أي: لا يكون هذا لأنه في غاية البعد عن عقولهم الفاسدة. 
*" أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض قادر على أن يخلق مثلهم وجعل لهم أجلا لا ريب فيه فأبى الظالمون إلا كفورا " (99)*
" أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا أَنَّ اللَّهَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ " وهي أكبر من خلق الناس. 
" قَادِرٌ عَلَى أَنْ يَخْلُقَ مِثْلَهُمْ " بلى, إنه على ذلك قدير. 
ولكنه قد " وَجَعَلَ لَهُمْ أَجَلًا لَا رَيْبَ فِيهِ " ولا شك, وإلا فلو شاء لجاءهم به بغتة, ومع إقامته الحجج والأدلة على البعث. 
" فَأَبَى الظَّالِمُونَ إِلَّا كُفُورًا " ظلما منهم وافتراء. 
*" قل لو أنتم تملكون خزائن رحمة ربي إذا لأمسكتم خشية الإنفاق وكان الإنسان قتورا "(100)* 
" قُلْ لَوْ أَنْتُمْ تَمْلِكُونَ خَزَائِنَ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّي " التي لا تنفذ ولا تبيد. 
" إِذًا لَأَمْسَكْتُمْ خَشْيَةَ الْإِنْفَاقِ " أي: خشية أن ينفد ما تنفقون منه, مع أنه من المحال أن تنفد خزائن الله, ولكن الإنسان مطبوع على الشح والبخل. 
*" ولقد آتينا موسى تسع آيات بينات فاسأل بني إسرائيل إذ جاءهم فقال له فرعون إني لأظنك يا موسى مسحورا " (101)*
أي: لست أيها الرسول المؤيد بالآيات, أول رسول كذبه الناس. 
فلقد أرسلنا قبلك, موسى بن عمران الكليم, إلى فرعون وقومه, وآتيناه " تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ " كل واحدة منها, تكفي لمن قصده اتباع الحق كالحية, والعصا, والطوفان والجراد, والقمل والضفادع, والدم, واليد, وفلق البحر. 
فإن شككت في شيء من ذلك " فَاسْأَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ فَقَالَ لَهُ فِرْعَوْنُ " مع هذه الآيات " إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا مُوسَى مَسْحُورًا " . 
*" قال لقد علمت ما أنزل هؤلاء إلا رب السماوات والأرض بصائر وإني لأظنك يا فرعون مثبورا " (102)*
" قَالَ " له موسى " لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ " يا فرعون " مَا أَنْزَلَ هَؤُلَاءِ " الآيات " إِلَّا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ بَصَائِرَ " منه لعباده, فليس قولك هذا, بالحقيقة, وإنما قلت ذلك, ترويجا على قومك, واستخفافا لهم. 
" وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا فِرْعَوْنُ مَثْبُورًا " أي ممقوتا ملقى في العذاب لك والذم واللعنة. 
*" فأراد أن يستفزهم من الأرض فأغرقناه ومن معه جميعا " (103)*
" فَأَرَادَ " فرعون " أَنْ يَسْتَفِزَّهُمْ مِنَ الْأَرْضِ " أي: يجليهم ويخرجهم منها. 
" فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ جَمِيعًا " وأورثنا بني إسرائيل أرضهم وديارهم. 
*" وقلنا من بعده لبني إسرائيل اسكنوا الأرض فإذا جاء وعد الآخرة جئنا بكم لفيفا " (104)*
ولهذا قال: " وَقُلْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِ لِبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ اسْكُنُوا الْأَرْضَ فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ الْآخِرَةِ جِئْنَا بِكُمْ لَفِيفًا " أي: جميعا, ليجازى كل عامل بعمله. 
*" وبالحق أنزلناه وبالحق نزل وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ونذيرا " (105)*
أي: وبالحق أنزلنا هذا القرآن الكريم, لأمر العباد, ونهيهم, وثوابهم, وعقابهم. 
" وَبِالْحَقِّ نَزَلَ " أي: بالصدق والعدل, والحفظ من كل شيطان رجيم. 
" وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا مُبَشِّرًا " من أطاع الله بالثواب العاجل والآجل. 
" وَنَذِيرًا " لمن عصى الله, بالعقاب العاجل والآجل. 
ويلزم من ذلك, بيان ما يبشر به وينذر. 
*" وقرآنا فرقناه لتقرأه على الناس على مكث ونزلناه تنزيلا " (106)*
أي: وأنزلنا هذا القرآن مفرقا, فارقا بين الهدى والضلال, والحق والباطل. 
" لِتَقْرَأَهُ عَلَى النَّاسِ عَلَى مُكْثٍ " أي: على مهل, ليتدبروه, ويتفكروا في معانيه, ويستخرجوا علومه. 
" وَنَزَّلْنَاهُ تَنْزِيلًا " أي: شيئا فشيئا, مفرقا في ثلاث وعشرين سنة. 
" ولا يأتونك بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن تفسيرا " . 
فإذا تبين أنه الحق, الذي لا شك فيه ولا ريب, بوجه من الوجوه. 
*" قل آمنوا به أو لا تؤمنوا إن الذين أوتوا العلم من قبله إذا يتلى عليهم يخرون للأذقان سجدا " (107)*
" قُلْ " لمن كذب به, وأعرض عنه: " آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لَا تُؤْمِنُوا " . 
فليس لله حاجة فيكم, ولستم بضاريه شيئا, وإنما ضرر ذلك عليكم. 
فإن لله عبادا غيركم, وهم الذين آتاهم الله العلم النافع: " إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا " أي: يتأثرون به غاية التأثر, ويخضعون له. 
" وَيَقُولُونَ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّنَا " عما لا يليق بجلاله, مما نسبه إليه المشركون. 
" إِنْ كَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّنَا " بالبعث والجزاء بالأعمال " لَمَفْعُولًا " لا خلف فيه ولا شك. 
" وَيَخِرُّونَ لِلْأَذْقَانِ " أي: على وجوههم " يَبْكُونَ وَيَزِيدُهُمْ " القرآن " خُشُوعًا " . 
وهؤلاء كالذين من الله عليهم من مؤمني أهل الكتاب كعبد الله ابن سلام وغيره, ممن أسلم في وقت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, بعد ذلك. 
*" قل ادعوا الله أو ادعوا الرحمن أيا ما تدعوا فله الأسماء الحسنى ولا تجهر بصلاتك ولا تخافت بها وابتغ بين ذلك سبيلا " (110)*
بقول تعالى لعباده: " ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ " أي: أيهما شئتم. 
" أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى " أي: ليس له اسم غير حسن, أي: حتى ينهى عن دعائه به, أي اسم دعوتموه به, حصل به المقصود, والذي ينبغي أن يدعى في كل مطلوب, مما يناسب ذلك الاسم. 
" وَلَا تَجْهَرْ بِصَلَاتِكَ " أي: قراءتك " وَلَا تُخَافِتْ بِهَا " فإن في كل من الأمرين محذووا. 
أما الجهر, فإن المشركين المكذبين به إذا سمعوه, سبوه, وسبوا من جاء به. 
وأما المخافتة, فإنه لا يحصل المقصود لمن أراد استماعه مع الإخفاء. 
" وَابْتَغِ بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ " أي: اتخذ بين الجهر والإخفات " سَبِيلًا " أي: تتوسط فيما بينهما. 
*" وقل الحمد لله الذي لم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك ولم يكن له ولي من الذل وكبره تكبيرا " (111)*
" وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ " الذي له الكمال, والثناء, والحمد, والمجد من جميع الوجوه, المنزه عن كل آفة ونقص. 
" الَّذِي لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ " بل الملك كله لله الواحد القهار. 
فالعالم العلوي والسفلي, كلهم مملوكون لله, ليس لأحد من الملك شيء. 
" وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ وَلِيٌّ مِنَ الذُّلِّ " أي: لا يتولى أحدا من خلقه, ليتعزز به ويعاونه. 
فإنه الغني الحميد, الذي لا يحتاج إلى أحد من المخلوقات, في الأرض ولا في السماوات, ولكنه يتخذ - إحسانا منه إليهم ورحمة بهم " الله ولي الذين آمنوا يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور " . 
" وَكَبِّرْهُ تَكْبِيرًا " أي عظمه وأجله بالإخبار بأوصافه العظيمة, وبالثناء عليه, بأسمائه الحسنى, وبتحميده بأفعاله المقدسة, وبتعظيمه وإجلاله بعبادته وحده, لا شريك له, وإخلاص الدين كله له.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (288)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(1) الى الأية(10)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف*

*" الحمد لله الذي أنزل على عبده الكتاب ولم يجعل له عوجا " (1)*
*الحمد هو الثناء عليه بصفاته, التي هي كلها صفات كمال, وبنعمه الظاهرة والباطنة, الدينية والدنيوية. 
وأجل نعمه على الإطلاق, إنزاله الكتاب العظيم على عبده ورسوله, محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
فحمد نفسه, وفي ضمنه, إرشاد العباد ليحمدوه على إرسال الرسول إليهم, وإنزال الكتاب عليهم. 
ثم وصف هذا الكتاب بوصفين مشتملين, على أنه الكامل من جميع الوجوه. 
وهما نفي العوج عنه, وإثبات أنه مقيم مستقيم. 
فنفي العوج, يقتضي أنه ليس في أخباره كذب, ولا في أوامره ونواهيه, ظلم ولا عبث. 
وإثبات الاستقامة, يقتضي أنه لا يخبر ولا يأمر إلا بأجل الأخبارات وهي الأخبار, التي تملأ القلوب معرفة وإيمانا وعقلا, كالإخبار بأسماء الله وصفاته وأفعاله, ومنها الغيوب المتقدمة والمتأخرة. 
وأن أوامره ونواهيه, تزكي النفوس وتطهرها وتنميها وتكملها, لاشتمالها على كمال العدل والقسط, والإخلاص, والعبودية لله رب العالمين, وحده لا شريك له. 
وحقيق بكتاب موصوف. 
بما ذكر, أن يحمد الله نفسه على إنزاله, وأن يتمدح إلى عباده به.* 
*" قيما لينذر بأسا شديدا من لدنه ويبشر المؤمنين الذين يعملون الصالحات أن لهم أجرا حسنا "(2)* 
*وقوله " لِيُنْذِرَ بَأْسًا شَدِيدًا مِنْ لَدُنْهُ " أي: لينذر بهذا القرآن الكريم, عقابه الذي عنده, أي: قدره وقضاءه, على من خالف أمره, وهذا يشمل عقاب الدنيا, وعقاب الآخرة. 
وهذا أيضا, من نعمه أن خوف عباده, وأنذرهم, ما يضرهم ويهلكهم. 
كما قال تعالى - لما ذكر في هذا القرآن وصف النار, قال: " ذلك يخوف الله به عباده يا عباد فاتقون " . 
فمن رحمته بعباده, أن قيض العقوبات الغليظة على من خالف أمره, وبينها لهم, وبين لهم الأسباب الموصلة إليها. 
" وَيُبَشِّرَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ الَّذِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ الصَّالِحَاتِ أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا حَسَنًا " أي: وأنزل الله على عبده الكتاب, ليبشر المؤمنين به, وبرسله, وكتبه, الذين كمل إيمانهم. 
فأوجب لهم عمل الصالحات, وهي: الأعمال الصالحة, من واجب, ومستحب, التي جمعت الإخلاص والمتابعة. 
" أَنَّ لَهُمْ أَجْرًا حَسَنًا " وهو الثواب الذي رتبه الله على الإيمان والعمل الصالح. 
وأعظمه وأجله, الفوز برضا الله ودخول الجنة, التي فيها, ما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
وفي وصفه بالحسن, دلالة على أنه لا مكدر فيه, ولا منغص, بوجه من الوجوه. 
إذ لو وجد فيه شيء من ذلك, لم يكن حسنه تاما.* 
*" ماكثين فيه أبدا " (3)*
*ومع ذلك فهذا الأجر الحسن " مَاكِثِينَ فِيهِ أَبَدًا " لا يزول عنهم, ولا يزولون عنه, بل نعيمهم في كل وقت متزايد. 
وفي ذكر التبشير, ما يقتضي ذكر الأعمال الموجبة للمبشر به. 
وهو: أن هذا القرآن, قد اشتمل على كل عمل صالح, موصل لما تستبشر به النفوس, وتفرح به الأرواح.* 
*" وينذر الذين قالوا اتخذ الله ولدا " (4)*
*" وَيُنْذِرَ الَّذِينَ قَالُوا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ وَلَدًا " من اليهود والنصارى, والمشركين, الذين قالوا هذه المقالة الشنيعة, فإنهم لم يقولوها عن علم ولا يقين, لا علم منهم, ولا علم من آبائهم الذين قلدوهم واتبعوهم, بل إن يتبعون إلا الظن وما تهوى الأنفس. 
" كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ " أي: عظمت شناعتها واشتدت عقوبتها. 
وأي شناعة أعظم من وصفه, بالاتخاذ للولد, الذي يقتضي نقصه, ومشاركة غيره له في خصائص الربوبية, والإلهية, والكذب عليه؟!! " فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا " . 
ولهذا قال هنا: " إِنْ يَقُولُونَ إِلَّا كَذِبًا " أي: كذبا محضا ما فيه من الصدق شيء. 
وتأمل كيف أبطل هذا القول بالتدريج, والانتقال من شيء إلى أبطل منه. 
فأخبر أولا: أنه " مَا لَهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ وَلَا لِآبَائِهِمْ " والقول على الله بلا علم, لا شك في منعه وبطلانه. 
ثم أخبر ثانيا, أنه قول قبيح شنيع فقال: " كَبُرَتْ كَلِمَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ " . 
ثم ذكر ثالثا مرتبته من القبح, وهو: الكذب المنافي للصدق.* 
*" فلعلك باخع نفسك على آثارهم إن لم يؤمنوا بهذا الحديث أسفا " (6)*
*ولما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, حريصا على هداية الخلق, ساعيا في ذلك أعظم السعي, فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم, يفرح ويسر بهداية المتدين, ويحزن ويأسف على المكذبين الضالين, شفقة منه صلى الله عليه وسلم, عليهم ورحمة بهم, أرشده الله أن لا يشغل نفسه بالأسف على هؤلاء, الذين لا يؤمنون بهذا القرآن, كما قال في الأخرى. 
" ولعلك باخع نفسك أن لا يكونوا مؤمنين " . 
وقال " فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات " وهنا قال " فَلَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ " أي: مهلكها, غما وأسفا عليهم, وذلك أن أجرك, قد وجب على الله. 
وهؤلاء لو علم الله فيهم خيرا, لهداهم. 
ولكنه علم أنهم لا يصلحون إلا للنار, فلذلك خذلهم, فلم يهتدوا. 
فإشغالك نفسك غما وأسفا عليهم, ليس فيه فائدة لك. 
وفي هذه الآية ونحوها عبرة. 
فإن المأمور بدعاء الخلق إلى الله, عليه التبليغ, والسعي بكل سبب يوصل إلى الهداية, وسد طرق الضلال والغواية بغاية ما يمكنه, مع التوكل على الله في ذلك, فإن اهتدوا فبها ونعمت, وإلا فلا يحزن ولا يأسف. 
فإن ذلك مضعف للنفس, هادم للقوى, ليس فيه فائدة, بل يمضي على فعله, الذي كلف به وتوجه إليه. 
وما عدا ذلك, فهو خارج عن قدرته. 
وإذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول الله له: " إنك لا تهدي من أحببت " وموسى عليه السلام يقول: " رب إني لا أملك إلا نفسي وأخي " الآية, فمن عداهم من باب أولى وأحرى, قال تعالى: " فذكر إنما أنت مذكر لست عليهم بمسيطر " .* 
*" إنا جعلنا ما على الأرض زينة لها لنبلوهم أيهم أحسن عملا " (7)*
*يخبر تعالى, أنه جعل جميع ما على وجه الأرض, من مآكل لذيذة, ومشارب, وملابس طيبة, وأشجار, وأنهار, وزروع, وثمار, ومناظر بهيجة, ورياض أنيقة, وأصوات شجية, وصور مليحة, وذهب وفضة, وخيل وإبل ونحوها, الجميع جعله الله زينة لهذه الدار, فتنة واختبارا. 
" لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا " أي: أخلصه وأصوبه, ومع ذلك سيجعل الله جميع هذه المذكورات, فانية مضمحلة, وزائلة منقضية. 
وستعود الأرض, صعيدا جرزا قد ذهبت لذاتها, وانقطعت أنهارها, واندرست أشجارها, وزال نعيمها. 
وهذة حقيقة الدنيا, قد جلاها الله لنا كأنها رأي عين, وحذرنا من الاغترار بها. 
ورغبنا في دار يدوم نعيمها, ويسعد مقيمها, كل ذلك رحمة بنا. 
فاغتر بزخرف الدنيا وزينتها, من نظر إلى ظاهر الدنيا, دون باطنها. 
فصحبوا الدنيا, صحبة البهائم, وتمتعوا بها تمتع السوائم, لا ينظرون في حق ربهم, ولا يهتمون لمعرفته. 
بل همهم تناول الشهوات, من أي وجه حصلت, وعلى أي حالة اتفقت. 
فهؤلاء إذا حضر أحدهم الموت, قلق لخراب ذاته, وفوات لذاته, لا لما قدمت يداه, من التفريط والسيئات. 
وأما من نظر إلى باطن الدنيا, وعلم المقصود منها ومنه, فإنه يتناول منها, ما يستعين به على ما خلق له, وانتهز الفرصة في عمره الشريف. 
فجعل الدنيا منزل عبور, لا محل حبور, وشقة سفر, لا منزل إقامة. 
فبذل جهده في معرفة ربه, وتنفيذ أوامره, وإحسان العمل. 
فهذا بأحسن المنازل عند الله, وهو حقيق منه بكل كرامة ونعيم, وسرور وتكريم. 
فنظر إلى باطن الدنيا, حين نظر المغتر إلى ظاهرها, وعمل لآخرته, حين عمل البطال لدنياه. 
فشتان ما بين الفريقين, وما أبعد الفرق بين الطائفتين!!* 
*" أم حسبت أن أصحاب الكهف والرقيم كانوا من آياتنا عجبا "(9)* 
*وهذا الاستفهام بمعنى النفي, والنهي. 
أي: لا تظن أن قصة أصحاب الكهف, وما جرى لهم, غريبة على آيات الله, وبديعة في حكمته, وأنه لا نظير لها, ولا مجانس لها. 
بل لله تعالى من الآيات العجيبة الغريبة, ما هو كثير, من جنس آياته في أصحاب الكهف, وأعظم منها. 
فلم يزل الله يرى عباده من الآيات في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم, ما يتبين به الحق من الباطل والهدى من الضلال. 
وليس المراد بهذا النفي أن تكون قصة أصحاب الكهف من العجائب, بل هي من آيات الله العجيبة. 
وإنما المراد, أن جنسها كثير جدا, فالوقوف معها وحدها, في مقام العجب والاستغراب, نقص في العلم والعقل. 
بل وظيفة المؤمن, التفكر بجميع آيات الله, التي دعا الله العباد إلى التفكير فيها, فإنها مفتاح الإيمان, وطريق العلم والإيقان. 
وإضافتهم إلى الكهف, الذي هو الغار في الجبل الرقيم, أي: الكتاب الذي قد رقمت فيه أسماؤهم وقصتهم, لملازمتهم له دهرا طويلا.* 
*" إذ أوى الفتية إلى الكهف فقالوا ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا " (10)*
*ثم ذكر قصتهم مجملة, وفصلها بعد ذلك فقال: " إِذْ أَوَى الْفِتْيَةُ " أي: الشباب. 
" إِلَى الْكَهْفِ " يريدون بذلك, التحصن والتحرز, من فتنة قومهم لهم. 
" فَقَالُوا رَبَّنَا آتِنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ رَحْمَةً " أي تثبتنا بها وتحفظنا من الشر وتوفقنا للخير " وَهَيِّئْ لَنَا مِنْ أَمْرِنَا رَشَدًا " أي: يسر لنا كل سبب موصل إلى الرشد, وأصلح لنا أمر ديننا ودنيانا. 
فجمعوا بين السعي والفرار من الفتنة, إلى محل يمكن الاستخفاء فيه, وبين تضرعهم وسؤالهم لله تيسير أمورهم, وعدم اتكالهم على أنفسهم, وعلى الخلق. 
فلذلك استجاب الله دعاءهم, وقيض لهم, ما لم يكن في حسابهم قال: " فَضَرَبْنَا عَلَى آذَانِهِمْ فِي الْكَهْفِ " أي أنمناهم " سِنِينَ عَدَدًا " وهي: ثلثمائة سنة, وتسع سنين, وفي النوم المذكور حفظ لقلوبهم من الاضطراب والخوف, وحفظ لهم من قومهم**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (289)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(11) الى الأية(21)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف*

*" ثم بعثناهم لنعلم أي الحزبين أحصى لما لبثوا أمدا " (12)*
*" ثُمَّ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ " أي: من نومهم " لِنَعْلَمَ أَيُّ الْحِزْبَيْنِ أَحْصَى لِمَا لَبِثُوا أَمَدًا " أي: لنعلم أيهم أحصى لمقدار مدتهم, كما قال تعالى: " وَكَذَلِكَ بَعَثْنَاهُمْ لِيَتَسَاءَلُوا بَيْنَهُمْ " الآية, وفي العلم بمقدار لبثهم, ضبط للحساب, ومعرفة لكمال قدرة الله تعالى, وحكمته, ورحمته. 
فلو استمروا على نومهم, لم يحصل الاطلاع على شيء من ذلك, من قصتهم.* 
*" نحن نقص عليك نبأهم بالحق إنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى " (13)*
*هذا شروع في تفصيل قصتهم, وأن الله يقصها على نبيه بالحق والصدق, الذي ما فيه شك ولا شبهة بوجه من الوجوه. 
" إِنَّهُمْ فِتْيَةٌ آمَنُوا بِرَبِّهِمْ " وهذا من جموع القلة, يدل ذلك على أنهم دون العشرة. 
" آمَنُوا " بالله وحده لا شريك له من دون قومهم. 
فشكر الله لهم إيمانهم, فزادهم هدى. 
أي: بسبب أصل اهتدائهم إلى الإيمان, زاد الله من الهدى, الذي هو العلم النافع, والعمل الصالح, كما قال تعالى: " ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى " .* 
*" وربطنا على قلوبهم إذ قاموا فقالوا ربنا رب السماوات والأرض لن ندعو من دونه إلها لقد قلنا إذا شططا " (14)*
*" وَرَبَطْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ " أي صبرناهم وثبتناهم, وجعلنا قلوبهم مطمئنة في تلك الحالة المزعجة, وهذا من لطفه تعالى بهم وبره, أن وفقهم للإيمان والهدى, والصبر والثبات, والطمأنينة. 
" إِذْ قَامُوا فَقَالُوا رَبُّنَا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " أي: الذي خلقنا ورزقنا, ودبرنا وربانا, هو خالق السماوات والأرض, المنفرد بخلق هذه المخلوقات العظيمة, لا تلك الأوثان والأصنام, التي لا تخلق ولا ترزق, ولا تملك نفعا ولا ضرا, ولأ موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا, فاستدلوا بتوحيد الربوبية, على توحيد الإلهية, ولهذا قالوا: " لَنْ نَدْعُوَ مِنْ دُونِهِ إِلَهًا " أي: من سائر المخلوقات " لَقَدْ قُلْنَا إِذًا " أي: إن دعونا معه آلهة, بعد ما علمنا أنه الرب, الإله الذي لا تجوز, ولا تنبغي العبادة, إلا له " شَطَطًا " أي: ميلا عظيما عن الحق, وطريقا بعيدة عن الصواب. 
فجمعوا بين الإقرار بتوحيد الربوبية, وتوحيد الإلهية, والتزام ذلك, وبيان أنه الحق, وما سواه باطل. 
وهذا دليل على كمال معرفتهم بربهم, وزيادة الهدى من الله لهم.* 
*" هؤلاء قومنا اتخذوا من دونه آلهة لولا يأتون عليهم بسلطان بين فمن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا " (15)*
*لما ذكروا ما من الله به عليهم من الإيمان والهدى والتقوى, التفتوا إلى ما كان عليه قومهم, من اتخاذ الآلهة من دون الله, فمقتوهم, وبينوا أنهم ليسوا على يقين من أمرهم, بل في غاية الجهل والضلال فقالوا: " لَوْلَا يَأْتُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ بَيِّنٍ " أي: بحجة وبرهان, على ما هم عليه من الباطل, ولا يستطيعون سبيلا إلى ذلك, وإنما ذلك, افتراء منهم على الله, وكذب عليه. 
وهذا أعظم الظلم, ولهذا قال: " فَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا "* 
*" وإذ اعتزلتموهم وما يعبدون إلا الله فأووا إلى الكهف ينشر لكم ربكم من رحمته ويهيئ لكم من أمركم مرفقا " (16)*
*أي: قال بعضهم لبعض, إذ حصل لكم اعتزال قومكم في أجسامكم وأديانكم, فلم يبق إلا النجاء من شرهم والتسبب بالأسباب المفضية لذلك لأنه لا سبيل لهم إلى قتالهم, ولا إلى بقائهم بين أظهرهم, وهم على غير دينهم. 
" فَأْوُوا إِلَى الْكَهْفِ " أي انضموا إليه واختفوا فيه " يَنْشُرْ لَكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ مِنْ رَحْمَتِهِ وَيُهَيِّئْ لَكُمْ مِنْ أَمْرِكُمْ مِرفَقًا " . 
وفيما تقدم, أخبر أنهم دعوه بقولهم " ربنا آتنا من لدنك رحمة وهيئ لنا من أمرنا رشدا " , فجمعوا بين التبري من حولهم وقوتهم, والالتجاء إلى الله, في صلاح أمرهم, ودعائه بذلك, وبين الثقة بالله أنه سيفعل ذلك. 
لا جرم أن الله نشر لهم من رحمته, وهيأ لهم من أمرهم مرفقا. 
فحفظ أديانهم وأبدانهم, وجعلهم من آياته على خلقه, ونشر لهم من الثناء الحسن, ما هو من رحمته بهم, ويسر لهم كل سبب, حتى المحل الذي ناموا فيه, كان على غاية ما يمكن من الصيانة, ولهذا قال: " وَتَرَى الشَّمْسَ " إلى قوله " مِنْهُمْ رُعْبًا " .* 
*" وترى الشمس إذا طلعت تزاور عن كهفهم ذات اليمين وإذا غربت تقرضهم ذات الشمال وهم في فجوة منه ذلك من آيات الله من يهد الله فهو المهتدي ومن يضلل فلن تجد له وليا مرشدا " (17)*
*أي: حفظهم الله من الشمس, فيسر لهم غارا إذا طلعت الشمس, تميل عنه يمينا, وعند غروبها, تميل عنه شمالا, فلا ينالهم حرها فتفسد أبدانهم بها. 
" وَهُمْ فِي فَجْوَةٍ مِنْهُ " أي: من الكهف أي: مكان متسع, وذلك ليطرقهم الهواء, والنسيم, ويزول عنهم الوخم, والتأذي بالمكان الضيق, خصوصا مع طول المكث. 
وذلك من آيات الله, الدالة على قدرته ورحمته, وإجابة دعائهم وهدايتهم, حتى في هذه الأمور, ولهذا قال: " مَنْ يَهْدِ اللَّهُ فَهُوَ الْمُهْتَدِي " أي: لا سبيل إلى نيل الهداية, إلا من الله, فهو الهادي المرشد لمصالح الدارين.* 
*" وكذلك بعثناهم ليتساءلوا بينهم قال قائل منهم كم لبثتم قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم قالوا ربكم أعلم بما لبثتم فابعثوا أحدكم بورقكم هذه إلى المدينة فلينظر أيها أزكى طعاما فليأتكم برزق منه وليتلطف ولا يشعرن بكم أحدا " (19)*
*يقول تعالى: وكذلك بعثناهم من نومهم الطويل, ليتساءلوا بينهم, أي: ليتباحثوا للوقوف على الحقيقة, من مدة لبثهم. 
" قَالَ قَائِلٌ مِنْهُمْ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ " وهذا مبني على ظن القائل. 
وكأنهم وقع عندهم اشتباه. 
في طول مدتهم, فلهذا " قَالُوا رَبُّكُمْ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا لَبِثْتُمْ " . 
فردوا العلم إلى المحيط علمه بكل شيء, جملة وتفصيلا. 
ولعل الله تعالى - بعد ذلك - أطلعهم على مدة لبثهم, لأنه بعثهم ليتساءلوا بينهم, وأخبر أنهم تساءلوا, وتكلموا بمبلغ ما عندهم, وصار آخر أمرهم, الاشتباه. 
فلا بد أن يكون قد أخبرهم: يقينا, علمنا ذلك من حكمته في بعثهم, وأنه لا يفعل ذلك عبثا. 
ومن رحمته بمن طلب علم الحقيقة في الأمور المطلوب علمها, وسعى لذلك ما أمكنه, فإن الله يوضح له ذلك, وبما ذكر فيما بعده من قوله. 
" وَكَذَلِكَ أَعْثَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ لِيَعْلَمُوا أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَأَنَّ السَّاعَةَ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا " . 
فلولا أنه حصل العلم بحالهم, لم يكونوا دليلا على ما ذكر. 
ثم إنهم لما تساءلوا بينهم, وجرى منهم ما أخبر الله به, أرسلوا أحدهم بورقهم, أي: بالدراهم, التي كانت معهم, ليشتري لهم طعاما يأكلونه, من المدينة, التي خرجوا منها, وأمروه أن يتخير من الطعام أزكاه أي: أطيبه وألذه, وأن يتلطف في ذهابه وشرائه وإيابه, وأن يختفي في ذلك, ويخفي حال إخوانه, ولا يشعرن بهم أحدا. 
وذكروا المحذور من اطلاع غيرهم عليها, وظهورهم عليهم, أنهم بين أمرين. 
إما الرجم بالحجارة, فيقتلونهم أشنع قتلة, لحنقهم عليهم وعلى دينهم. 
وإما أن يفتنوهم عن دينهم, ويردوهم في ملتم. 
وفي هذه الحال, لا يفلحون أبدا, بل يحشرون في دينهم ودنياهم وأخراهم. 
وقد دلت هاتان الآيتان, على عدة فوائد. 
منها: الحث على العلم, وعلى المباحثة فيه, لكون الله بعثهم لأجل ذلك. 
ومنها: الأدب فيمن اشتبه عليه العلم, أن يرده إلى عالمه, وأن يقف عند حده. 
ومنها: صحة الوكالة في البيع وللشراء, وصحة الشركة في ذلك. 
ومنها: جواز أكل الطيبات, والمطاعم اللذيذة, إذا لم تخرج إلى حد الإسراف المنهي عنه لقوله " فَلْيَنْظُرْ أَيُّهَا أَزْكَى طَعَامًا فَلْيَأْتِكُمْ بِرِزْقٍ مِنْهُ " . 
وخصوصا إذا كان الإنسان لا يلائمه إلا ذلك. 
ولعل هذا عمدة كثير من المفسرين, القائلين بأن هؤلاء, أولاد ملوك لكونهم أمروه بأزكى الأطعمة, التي جرت عادة الأغنياء الكبار بتناولها. 
ومنها: الحث على التحرز, والاستخفاء, والبعد عن مواقع الفتن في الدين, واستعمال الكتمان في ذلك على الإنسان. 
وعلى إخوانه في الدين. 
ومنها: شدة رغبة هؤلاء الفتية في الدين, وفرارهم من كل فتنة, في دينهم وتركهم أوطانهم في الله. 
ومنها: ذكر ما اشتمل عليه الشر, من المضار والمفاسد, الداعية لبغضه, وتركه. 
وأن هذه الطريقة, هي طريقة المؤمنين المتقدمين, والمتأخرين لقولهم: " وَلَنْ تُفْلِحُوا إِذًا أَبَدًا " .* 
*" وكذلك أعثرنا عليهم ليعلموا أن وعد الله حق وأن الساعة لا ريب فيها إذ يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم فقالوا ابنوا عليهم بنيانا ربهم أعلم بهم قال الذين غلبوا على أمرهم لنتخذن عليهم مسجدا " (21)*
*يخبر تعالى, أنه أطلع الناس على حال أهل الكهف. 
وذلك - والله أعلم - بعدما استيقظوا, وبعثوا أحدهم, يشتري لهم طعاما, وأمروه بالاستخفاء والإخفاء. 
فأراد الله أمرا, فيه صلاح للناس, وزيادة أجر لهم, وهو أن الناس رأوا منهم آية من آيات الله, المشاهدة بالعيان, على أن وعد الله حق لا شك فيه ولا مرية ولا بعد, بعدما كانوا يتنازعون بينهم أمرهم. 
فمن مثبت للوعد والجزاء, ومن ناف لذلك. 
فجعل قصتهم, زيادة بصيرة ويقين للمؤمنين, وحجة على الجاحدين, وصار لهم أجر هذه القضية. 
وشهر الله أمرهم, ورفع قدرهم حتى عظمهم الذين اطلعوا عليهم. 
" فَقَالُوا ابْنُوا عَلَيْهِمْ بُنْيَانًا " الله أعلم بحالهم ومآلهم. 
وقال من غلب على أمرهم - وهم الذين لهم الأمر: " لَنَتَّخِذَنَّ عَلَيْهِمْ مَسْجِدًا " أي: نعبد الله تعالى فيه, ونتذكر به أحوالهم, وما جرى لهم. 
وهذة الحالة محظورة, نهى عنها النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وذم فاعليها ولا يدل ذكرها هنا, على عدم ذمها, فإن السياق في شأن أهل الكهف والثناء عليهم, وأن هؤلاء وصل بهم الحال إلى أن قالوا: ابنوا عليهم مسجدا بعد خوف أهل الكهف الشديد من قومهم, وحذرهم من الاطلاع عليهم, فوصلت الحال إلى ما ترى. 
وفي هذه القصة, دليل على أن من فر بدينه من الفتن, سلمه الله منها. 
وأن من حرص على العافية, عافاه الله. 
ومن أوى إلى الله, آواه الله, وجعله هداية لغيره. 
ومن تحمل الذل في سبيله وابتغاء مرضاته, كان آخر أمره وعاقبته, العز العظيم, من حيث لا يحتسب " وما عند الله خير للأبرار " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (290)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(22) الى الأية(31)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف

*

*" سيقولون ثلاثة رابعهم كلبهم ويقولون خمسة سادسهم كلبهم رجما بالغيب ويقولون سبعة وثامنهم كلبهم قل ربي أعلم بعدتهم ما يعلمهم إلا قليل فلا تمار فيهم إلا مراء ظاهرا ولا تستفت فيهم منهم أحدا " (22)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن اختلاف أهل الكتاب, في عدة أصحاب الكهف, اختلافا, صادرا عن رجمهم بالغيب, وتقواهم بما لا يعلمون, وأنهم فيهم على ثلاثة أقوال: منهم: من يقول: ثلاثة, رابعهم كبهم, ومنهم من يقول: خمسة, سادسهم كلبهم. 
وهذان القولان, ذكر الله بعدهما أن هذا رجم منهم بالغيب فدل على بطلانهما. 
ومنهم من يقول: سبعة, وثامنهم كلبهم. 
وهذا والله أعلم هو الصواب, لأن الله أبطل الأولين, ولم يبطله فدل على صحته. 
وهذا من الاختلاف, الذي لا فائدة تحته, ولا يحصل بمعرفة عددهم, مصلحة للناس, دينية, ولا دنيوية, ولهذا قال تعالى: " قُلْ رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِعِدَّتِهِمْ مَا يَعْلَمُهُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلٌ " وهم الذين, أصابوا الصواب وعلموا إصابتهم. 
" فَلَا تُمَارِ " تجادل وتحاج فيهم " إِلَّا مِرَاءً ظَاهِرًا " أي: مبنيا على العلم واليقين, ويكون أيضا فيه فائدة. 
وأما المماراة المبنية على الجهل والرجم بالغيب, أو التي لا فائدة فيها. 
إما أن يكون الخصم معاندا, أو تكون المسئلة لا أهمية فيها, ولا تحصل فائدة دينية بمعرفتها, كعدد أصحاب الكهف ونحو ذلك, فإن في كثرة المناقشات فيها, والبحوث المتسلسلة, تضييعا للزمان, وتأثيرا في مودة القلوب بغير فائدة. 
" وَلَا تَسْتَفْتِ فِيهِمْ " أي: في شأن أهل الكهف " مِنْهُمْ " أي: من أهل الكتاب " أَحَدًا " وذلك لأن مبنى كلامهم فيهم على الرجم بالغيب والظن, الذي لا يغني من الحق شيئا. 
ففيها دليل على المنع من استفتاء من لا يصلح للفتوى, إما لقصوره في الأمر المستفتى فيه, أو لكونه لا يبالي بما تكلم به, وليس عنده ورع يحجزه. 
وإذا نهى عن استفتاء هذا الجنس, فنهيه هو عن الفتوى, من باب أولى وأحرى. 
وفي الآية أيضا, دليل على أن الشخص, قد يكون منهيا عن استفتائه في شيء, دون آخر. 
فيستفتى فيما هو أهل له. 
بخلاف غيره, لأن الله لم ينه عن استفتائهم مطلقا, إنما نهى عن استفتائهم في قصة أصحاب الكهف, وما أشبهها.* 
*" ولا تقولن لشيء إني فاعل ذلك غدا " (23)*
*هذا النهي كغيره, وإن كان لسبب خاص وموجها للرسول صل الله عليه وسلم فإن الخطاب عام للمكلفين. 
فنهى الله أن يقول العبد في الأمور المستقبلة " إني فاعل ذلك " من دون أن يقرنه بمشيئة الله, وذلك لما فيه من المحذور, وهو: الكلام على الغيوب المستقبلة, التي لا يدري, هل يفعلها أم لا؟ وهل تكون أم لا؟ وفيه رد الفعل إلى مشيئة العبد استقلالا. 
وذلك محذور محظور, لأن المشيئة كلها لله " وما تشاءون إلا أن يشاء الله رب العالمين " ولما في ذكر مشيئة الله, من تيسير الأمر وتسهيله, وحصول البركة فيه, والاستعانة من العبد لربه, ولما كان العبد بشرا, لا بد أن يسهو عن ذكر المشيئة, أمره الله أن يستثنى بعد ذلك, إذا ذكر, ليحصل المطلوب, وينفع المحذور. 
ويؤخذ من عموم قوله " وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ إِذَا نَسِيتَ " الأمر بذكر الله عند النسيان, فإنه يزيله, ويذكر العبد ما سها عنه. 
وكذلك يؤمر الساهي الناسي لذكر الله, أن يذكر ربه, ولا يكونن من الغافلين. 
ولما كان العبد مفتقرا إلى الله في توفيقه للإصابة, وعدم الخطأ, في أقواله وأفعاله, أمره الله أن يقول: " عَسَى أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي رَبِّي لِأَقْرَبَ مِنْ هَذَا رَشَدًا " . 
فأمره أن يدعو الله ويرجوه, ويثق به أن يهديه لأقرب الطرق الموصلة إلى الرشد. 
وحري بعبد, تكون هذه حاله, ثم يبذل جهده, ويستفرغ وسعه في طلب الهدى والرشد, أن يوفق لذلك, وأن يأتيه المعونة من ربه, وأن يسدده في جميع أموره.* 
*" ولبثوا في كهفهم ثلاث مائة سنين وازدادوا تسعا " (25)*
*لما نهاه الله عن استفتاء أهل الكتاب, في شأن أهل الكهف - لعدم علمهم بذلك, وكان الله, عالم الغيب والشهادة, العالم بكل شيء - أخبره الله بمدة لبثهم, وأن علم ذلك, عنده وحده, فإنه من غيب السماوات والأرض, وغيبها مختص به. 
فما أخبر به عنها على ألسنة رسله, فهو الحق اليقين, الذي لا شك فيه. 
وما لا يطلع رسله عليه, فإن أحدا من الخلق, لا يعلمه. 
وقوله: " أَبْصِرْ بِهِ وَأَسْمِعْ " تعجب من كل سمعه وبصره, وإحاطتهما بالمسموعات والمبصرات, بعدما أخبر بإحاطة علمه بالمعلومات. 
ثم أخبر عن انفراده بالولاية العامة والخاصة, فهو الولي الذي يتولى تدبير جميع الكون, الولي لعباده المؤمنين, يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور وييسرهم لليسرى, ويجنبهم العسرى, ولهذا قال: " مَا لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ " . 
أي: هو الذي تولى أصحاب الكهف, بلطفه وكرمه, ولم يكلهم إلى أحد من الخلق. 
" وَلَا يُشْرِكُ فِي حُكْمِهِ أَحَدًا " وهذا يشمل الحكم الكوني القدري, والحكم الشرعي الديني, فإنه الحاكم في خلقه, قضاء وقدرا, وخلقا وتدبيرا والحاكم فيهم, بأمره ونهيه, وثوابه وعقابه.* 
*" واتل ما أوحي إليك من كتاب ربك لا مبدل لكلماته ولن تجد من دونه ملتحدا "(27)* 
*ولما أخبر أنه تعالى, له غيب السماوات والأرض, فليس لمخلوق إليها طريق, إلا عن الطريق التي يخبر بها عباده, وكان هذا القرآن, قد اشتمل على كثير من الغيوب, أمر تعالى بالإقبال عليه فقال: " واتل " إلى قوله " ملتحد " . 
التلاوة, هي الاتباع أي: اتبع ما أوحى الله إليك بمعرفة معانيه وفهمها, وتصديق أخباره, وامتثال أوامره ونواهيه, فإنه الكتاب الجليل, الذي لا مبدل لكلماته, أي: لا تغير ولا تبدل لصدقها وعدلها, وبلوغها من الحسن, فوق كل غاية " وتمت كلمة ربك صدقا وعدلا " . 
فلكمالها, استحال عليها التغيير والتبديل. 
فلو كانت ناقصة, لعرض لها ذلك, أو شيء منه. 
وفي هذا, تعظيم للقرآن, في ضمنه, الترغيب على الإقبال عليه. 
" وَلَنْ تَجِدَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَدًا " أي: لن تجد من دون ربك, ملجأ تلجأ إليه, ولا معاذا تعوذ به. 
فإذا تعين أنه وحده, الملجأ في كل الأمور, تعين أن يكون هو المألوه المرغوب إليه, في السراء والضراء, المفتقر إليه في جميع الأحوال, المسئول في جميع المطالب.* 
*" واصبر نفسك مع الذين يدعون ربهم بالغداة والعشي يريدون وجهه ولا تعد عيناك عنهم تريد زينة الحياة الدنيا ولا تطع من أغفلنا قلبه عن ذكرنا واتبع هواه وكان أمره فرطا " (28)*
*يأمر تعالى نبيه محمدا, صلى الله عليه وسلم, وغيره أسوته, في الأوامر والنواهي أن يصبر نفسه مع المؤمنين العباد المنيبين " الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَدَاةِ وَالْعَشِيِّ " أي: أول النهار وآخره يريدون بذلك وجه الله. 
فوصفهم بالعبادة والإخلاص فيها. 
ففيها الأمر, بصحبة الأخيار, ومجاهدة النفس على صحبتهم, ومخالطتهم وإن كانوا فقراء فإن في صحبتهم من الفوائد, ما لا يحصى. 
" وَلَا تَعْدُ عَيْنَاكَ عَنْهُمْ " أي: لا تجاوزهم بصرك, وترفع عنهم نظرك. 
" تُرِيدُ زِينَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا " فإن هذا ضار غير نافع, وقاطع عن المصالح الدينية. 
فإن ذلك يوجب تعلق القلب بالدنيا, فتصير الأفكار والهواجس فيها وتزول من القلب, الرغبة في الآخرة, فإن زينة الدنيا, تروق للناظر, وتسحر القلب, فيغفل القلب عن ذكر الله, ويقبل على اللذات والشهوات فيضيع وقته, وينفرط أمره, فيخسر الخسارة الأبدية, والندامة السرمدية ولهذا قال: " وَلَا تُطِعْ مَنْ أَغْفَلْنَا قَلْبَهُ عَنْ ذِكْرِنَا " غفل عن الله, فعاقبه بأن أغفله عن ذكره. 
" وَاتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ " أي: صار تبعا لهواه, حيث ما اشتهت نفسه فعله, وسعى في إدراكه, ولو كان فيه هلاكه وخسرانه, فهو قد اتخذ إلهه هواه كما قال تعالى: " أفرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه وأضله الله على علم " الآية. 
" وَكَانَ أَمْرُهُ " أي: مصالح دينه ودنياه " فُرُطًا " أي: ضائعة معطلة. 
فهذا قد نهى الله عن طاعته, لأن طاعته تدعو إلى الاقتداء به, ولأنه لا يدعو إلا لما هو متصف به. 
ودلت الآية, على أن الذي ينبغي أن يطاع, ويكون إماما للناس, من امتلأ قلبه بمحبة الله, وفاض ذلك على لسانه, فلهج بذكر الله, واتبع مراضي ربه, فقدمها على هواه, فحفظ بذلك ما حظ من وقته, وصلحت أحواله, واستقامت أفعاله, ودعا الناس إلى ما من الله به عليه. 
فحقيق بذلك, أن يتبع ويجعل إماما. 
والصبر, المذكور في هذه الآية, هو الصبر على طاعة الله, الذي هو أعلى أنواع الصبر, وبتمامه يتم باقي الأقسام. 
وفي الآية, استحباب الذكر والدعاء والعبادة طرفي النهار, لأن الله مدحهم بفعله. 
وكل فعل مدح الله فاعله, دل ذلك على أن الله يحبه, وإذا كان يحبه فإنه يأمر به, ويرغب فيه.* 
*" وقل الحق من ربكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر إنا أعتدنا للظالمين نارا أحاط بهم سرادقها وإن يستغيثوا يغاثوا بماء كالمهل يشوي الوجوه بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقا " (29)*
*أي: قل للناس يا محمد: هو الحق من ربكم. 
أي: قد تبين الهدى من الضلال, والرشد من الغي, وصفات أهل السعادة, وصفات أهل الشقاوة, وذلك بما بينه الله على لسان رسوله. 
فإذا بان واتضح, ولم يبق فيه شبهة. 
" فَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيُؤْمِنْ وَمَنْ شَاءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ " أي: لم يبق إلا سلوك أحد الطريقين, بحسب توفيق العبد, وعدم توفيقه. 
وقد أعطاه الله مشيئة, بها يقدر على الإيمان والكفر, والخير والشر فمن آمن, فقد وفق للصواب, ومن كفر, فقد قامت عليه الحجة, وليس بمكره على الإيمان كما قال تعالى " لا إكراه في الدين قد تبين الرشد من الغي " . 
ثم ذكر تعالى مآل الفريقين فقال: " إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ " بالكفر والفسوق والعصيان " نَارًا أَحَاطَ بِهِمْ سُرَادِقُهَا " أي: سورها المحيط بها. 
فليس لهم منفذ, ولا طريق, ولا مخلص منها, تصلاهم النار الحامية. 
" وَإِنْ يَسْتَغِيثُوا " أن يطلبوا الشراب, ليطفئ ما نزل بهم من العطش الشديد. 
" يُغَاثُوا بِمَاءٍ كَالْمُهْلِ " أي: كالرصاص المذاب, أو كعكر الزيت, من شدة حرارته. 
" يَشْوِي الْوُجُوهَ " أي: فكيف بالأمعاء والبطون, كما قال تعالى " يصهر به ما في بطونهم والجلود ولهم مقامع من حديد " . 
" بِئْسَ الشَّرَابُ " الذي يراد ليطفئ العطش, ويدفع بعض العذاب, فيكون زيادة في عذابهم, وشدة عقابهم. 
" وَسَاءَتْ " النار " مُرْتَفَقًا " وهذا ذم لحالة النار, أنها ساءت المحل, الذي يرتفق به. 
فإنها ليست فيها ارتفاق, وإنما فيها العذاب العظيم الشاق الذي لا يفتر عنهم ساعة, وهم فيه مبلسون قد أيسوا من كل خير, ونسيهم الرحيم في العذاب, كما نسوه.* 
*" إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات إنا لا نضيع أجر من أحسن عملا " (30)*
*ثم ذكر الفريق الثاني فقال: " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ " أي: جمعوا بين الإيمان بالله وملائكته, وكتبه, ورسله, واليوم الآخر والقدر, خيره, وشره, وعمل الصالحات, من الواجبات والمستحبات " إِنَّا لَا نُضِيعُ أَجْرَ مَنْ أَحْسَنَ عَمَلًا " . 
وإحسان العمل, أن يريد العبد العمل لوجه الله, متبعا في ذلك شرع الله. 
فهذا العمل لا يضيعه الله, ولا شيئا منه, بل يحفظه للعاملين, ويوفيهم من الأجر, بحسب عملهم وفضله وإحسانه, وذكر أجرهم بقوله:* 
*" أولئك لهم جنات عدن تجري من تحتهم الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ويلبسون ثيابا خضرا من سندس وإستبرق متكئين فيها على الأرائك نعم الثواب وحسنت مرتفقا " (31)*
*" أُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهِمُ الْأَنْهَارُ يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ وَيَلْبَسُونَ ثِيَابًا خُضْرًا مِنْ سُنْدُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ " . 
أي: أولئك الموصوفون بالإيمان والعمل الصالح, لهم الجنات العاليات التي قد كثرت أشجارها, فأجنت من فيها, وكثرت أنهارها, فصارت تجري من تحت تلك الأشجار الأنيقة, والمنازل الرفيعة. 
وحليتهم فيها, الذهب, ولباسهم فيها الحرير الأخضر من السندس, وهو الغليظ من الديباج, والإستبرق, وهو: ما رق منه. 
متكئين فيها على الأرائك وهي: السرر المزينة, المجملة بالثياب الفاخرة فإنها لا تسمى أريكة, حتى تكون كذلك. 
وفي اتكائهم على الأرائك, ما يدل على كمال الراحة, وزوال النصب والتعب, وكون الخدم يسعون عليهم بما يشتهون, وتمام ذلك, الخلود الدائم والإقامة الأبدية. 
فهذه الدار الجليلة " نِعْمَ الثَّوَابُ " للعاملين " وَحَسُنَتْ مُرْتَفَقًا " يرتفقون بها, ويتمتعون بما فيها, مما تشتهيه الأنفس, وتلذ الأعين, من الحبرة والسرور, والفرح الدائم, واللذات المتواترة, والنعم المتوافرة. 
وأي مرتفق, أحسن من دار, أدنى أهلها, يسير في ملكه ونعيمه, وقصوره وبساتينه, ألفى سنة ولا يرى فوق ما هو فيه من النعيم. 
قد أعطى جميع أمانيه ومطالبه, وزيد من المطالب, ما قصرت عنه الأماني. 
ومع ذلك, فنعيهم على الدوام, متزايد في أوصافه وحسنه. 
فنسأل الله الكريم, أن لا يحرمنا خير ما عنده, من الإحسان, بشر ما عندنا من التقصير والعصيان. 
ودلت الآية الكريمة وما أشبهها, على أن الحلية, عامة للذكور والإناث, كما ورد في الأخبار الصحيحة لأنه أطلقها في قوله " يُحَلَّوْنَ " وكذلك الحرير ونحوه.* 
*
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (291)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(32) الى الأية(50)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف
*
*" واضرب لهم مثلا رجلين جعلنا لأحدهما جنتين من أعناب وحففناهما بنخل وجعلنا بينهما زرعا " (32)*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: اضرب للناس مثل هذين الرجلين الشاكر لنعمة الله, والكافر لها, وما صدر من كل منهما, من الأقوال والأفعال, وما حصل بسبب ذلك, من العقاب العاجل, والآجل, والثواب ليعتبروا بحالهما, ويتعظوا بما حصل عليهما, وليس معرفة أعيان الرجلين, وفي أي زمان أو مكان هما, فيه فائدة أو نتيجة. 
فالنتيجة تحصل من قصتهما فقط, والتعرض لما سوى ذلك, من التكلف. 
فأحد هذين الرجلين الكافر لنعمة الله الجليلة, جعل الله له جنتين أي: بستانين حسنين, من أعناب. 
" وَحَفَفْنَاهُمَ  ا بِنَخْلٍ " أي: في هاتين الجنتين من كل الثمرات, وخصوصا أشرف الأشجار, العنب, والنخل. 
فالعنب, وسطها, والنخل, قد حف بذلك, ودار به, فحصل فيه من حسن المنظر وبهائه, وبروز الشجر والنخل للشمس والرياح, التي تكمل لها الثمار, وتنضج وتتجوهر. 
ومع ذلك, جعل بين تلك الأشجار زرعا. 
فلم يبق عليهما إلا أن يقال: كيف ثمار هاتين الجنتين؟ وهل لهما ماء  يكفيهما؟ فأخبر تعالى أن كلا من الجنتين آتت أكلها أي: ثمرها وزرعها ضعفين أي: متضاعفا  وأنها لم " تَظْلِمْ مِنْهُ شَيْئًا " أي: لم تنقص من أكلها أدنى شيء. 
ومع ذلك, فالأنهار في جوانبها سارحة, كثيرة غزيرة. 
" وَكَانَ لَهُ " أي لذلك الرجل " ثَمَرٌ " أي عظيم كما يفيده التنكير أي: قد استكملت جنتاه ثمارهما, وارجحنت أشجارهما, ولم تعرض لهما آفة أو نقص. 
فهذا غاية منتهى زينة الدنيا في الحرث, ولهذا اغتر هذا الرجل, وتبجح وافتخر, ونسي آخرته.* 
*" وكان له ثمر فقال لصاحبه وهو يحاوره أنا أكثر منك مالا وأعز نفرا "(34)* 
*أي: فقال صاحب الجنتين لصاحبه المؤمن, وهما يتحاوران, أي يتراجعان الكلام بينهما في بعض المجريات المعتادة, مفتخرا عليه: " أَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنْكَ مَالًا وَأَعَزُّ نَفَرًا " فخر بكثرة ماله, وعزة أنصاره, من عبيد, وخدم, وأقارب, وهذا جهل منه. 
وإلا فأي افتخار بأمر خارجي ليس فيه فضيلة نفسية, ولا صفة معنوية. 
وإنما هو بمنزله فخر الصبي بالأماني, التي لا حقائق تحتها. 
ثم لم يكفه هذا الأفتخار على صاحبه, حتى يحكم, بجهله وظلمه, وظن لما دخل جنته. 
ف " قَالَ مَا أَظُنُّ أَنْ تَبِيدَ " أي: تنقطع وتضمحل " هَذِهِ أَبَدًا " . 
فاطمأن إلى هذه الدنيا, ورضى بها, وأنكر البعث, فقال: " وَمَا أَظُنُّ السَّاعَةَ قَائِمَةً وَلَئِنْ رُدِدْتُ إِلَى رَبِّي " على ضرب المثل " لَأَجِدَنَّ خَيْرًا مِنْهَا مُنْقَلَبًا " أي ليعطيني خيرا من هاتين الجنتين, وهذا لا يخلو من أمرين. 
إما أن يكون عالما بحقيقة الحال, فيكون كلامه هذا على وجه التهكم والاستهزاء فيكون زيادة كفر إلى كفره. 
وإما أن يكون هذا ظنه في الحقيقة, فيكون من أجهل الناس, وأبخسهم حظا من العقل. 
فأي تلازم بين عطاء الدنيا, وعطاء الآخرة, حتى يظن بجهله, أن من أعطى في الدنيا, أعطى في الآخرة. 
بل الغالب, أن الله تعالى يزوي الدنيا عن أوليائه وأصفيائه, ويوسعها على أعدائه, الذين ليس لهم في الآخرة نصيب. 
والظاهر أنه يعلم حقيقة الحال, ولكنه قال هذا الكلام, على وجه التهكم والاستهزاء, بدليل قوله: " وَدَخَلَ جَنَّتَهُ وَهُوَ ظَالِمٌ لِنَفْسِهِ " . 
فإثبات أن وصفه الظلم, في حال دخوله, الذي جرى منه, من القول ما جرى, يدل على تمرده وعناده.* 
*" قال له صاحبه وهو يحاوره أكفرت بالذي خلقك من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا " (37)*
*أي: قال له صاحبه المؤمن - ناصحا له, ومذكرا له حاله الأولى, التي أوجده الله فيها في الدنيا " مِنْ تُرَابٍ ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ ثُمَّ سَوَّاكَ رَجُلًا " . 
فهو الذي أنعم عليك بنعمة الإيجاد والإمداد, وواصل عليك النعم, ونقلك من طور إلى طور, حتى سواك رجلا, كامل الأعضاء والجوارح المحسوسة, والمعقولة. 
وبذلك يسر لك الأسباب, وهيأ لك ما هيأ, من نعم الدنيا. 
فلم تحصل لك الدنيا, بحولك وقوتك, بل بفضل الله تعالى عليك. 
فكيف يليق بك أن تكفر بالله الذي خلقك من تراب, ثم من نطفة ثم سواك رجلا, وتجهل نعمته, وتزعم أنه لا يبعثك, وإن بعثك أنه يعطيك خيرا من جنتك, هذا مما لا ينبغي ولا يليق. 
ولهذا لما رأى صاحبه المؤمن, حاله واستمراره على كفره وطغيانه, قال - مخبرا  عن نفسه, على وجه الشكر لربه, والإعلان بدينه, عند ورود المجادلات والشبه: "  لَكِنَّا هُوَ اللَّهُ رَبِّي وَلَا أُشْرِكُ بِرَبِّي أَحَدًا " . 
فأقر بربوبية ربه, وانفراده فيها, والتزام طاعته وعبادته, وأنه لا يشرك به أحدا من المخلوقين. 
ثم أخبر أن نعمة الله عليه, بالإيمان والإسلام, ولو مع قلة ماله وولده أنها, هي النعمة الحقيقية, وأن ما عداها, معرض للزوال والعقوبة عليه والنكال, فقال: " إِنْ تَرَنِي أَنَا أَقَلَّ " إلى " وَخَيْرٌ عُقْبًا " .*
*" فعسى ربي أن يؤتين خيرا من جنتك ويرسل عليها حسبانا من السماء فتصبح صعيدا زلقا " (40)*
*أي: قال للكافر صاحبه المؤمن: أنت - وإن فخرت علي بكثرة مالك وولدك, ورأيتني أقل منك مالا وولدا - فإن ما عند الله, خير وأبقى. 
وما يرجى من خيره وإحسانه, أفضل من جميع الدنيا, التي يتنافس فيها المتنافسون. 
" فَعَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يُؤْتِيَنِي خَيْرًا مِنْ جَنَّتِكَ وَيُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهَا " أي: على جنتك التي طغيت بها وغرتك " حُسْبَانًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ " أي: عذابا, بمطر عظيم أو غيره. 
" فَتُصْبِحَ " بسبب ذلك " صَعِيدًا زَلَقًا " أي: قد اقتلعت أشجارها, وتلفت ثمارها, وغرق ذرعها, وزال نفعها. 
" أَوْ يُصْبِحَ مَاؤُهَا " الذي مادتها منه " غَوْرًا " أي: غائرا في الأرض " فَلَنْ تَسْتَطِيعَ لَهُ طَلَبًا " أي: غائرا لا يستطاع الوصول إليه, بالمعاول ولا بغيرها. 
وإنما دعا على جنته المؤمن, غضبا لربه, لكونها غرته وأطغته, واطمأن إليها, لعله ينيب, ويراجع رشده, ويتبصر في أمره.* 
*" وأحيط بثمره فأصبح يقلب كفيه على ما أنفق فيها وهي خاوية على عروشها ويقول يا ليتني لم أشرك بربي أحدا " (42)*
*فاستجاب الله دعاه " وَأُحِيطَ بِثَمَرِهِ " أي: أصابه عذاب, أحاط به, واستهلكه, فلم يبق منه شيء. 
والإحاطة بالثمر, يستلزم تلف جميع أشجاره, وثماره, وزرعه. 
فندم كل الندامة, واشتد لذلك أسفه, " فَأَصْبَحَ يُقَلِّبُ كَفَّيْهِ عَلَى مَا أَنْفَقَ فِيهَا " أي على كثرة نفقاته الدنيوية عليها, حيث اضمحلت وتلاشت, فلم يبق لها عوض, وندم أيضا على شركه, وشره, ولهذا قال: " وَيَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُشْرِكْ بِرَبِّي أَحَدًا " .* 
*" ولم تكن له فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان منتصرا " (43)*
*قال الله تعالى: " وَلَمْ تَكُنْ لَهُ فِئَةٌ يَنْصُرُونَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ مُنْتَصِرًا " . 
أي: لما نزل العذاب بجنته, ذهب عنه ما كان يفتخر به من قوله لصاحبه: " أَنَا أَكْثَرُ مِنْكَ مَالًا وَأَعَزُّ نَفَرًا " فلم يدفعوا عنه من العذاب شيئا, أشد ما كان إليهم حاجة, وما كان بنفس منتصرا. 
وكيف ينتصر, أو يكون له انتصارا, على قضاء الله وقدره, الذي إذا أمضاه وقدره, لو اجتمع أهل السماء والأرض على إزالة شيء منه, لم يقدروا؟!! ولا يستبعد من رحمة الله ولطفه, أن صاحب هذه الجنة, التي أحيط بها, تحسنت حاله, ورزقه الله الإنابة إليه, وراجع رشده, وذهب تمرده وطغيانه, بدليل أنه أظهر الندم على شركه بربه, وأن الله أذهب عنه ما يطغيه, وعاقبه في الدنيا, وإذا أراد الله بعبد خيرا عجل له العقوبة في الدنيا. 
وفضل الله لا تحيط به الأوهام والعقول, ولا ينكره إلا ظالم جهول.* 
*" هنالك الولاية لله الحق هو خير ثوابا وخير عقبا " (44)*
*" هُنَالِكَ الْوَلَايَةُ لِلَّهِ الْحَقِّ هُوَ خَيْرٌ ثَوَابًا وَخَيْرٌ عُقْبًا " أي: في تلك الحال التي أجرى الله فيها العقوبة على من طغى, وآثر الحياة الدنيا, والكرامة لمن آمن, وعمل صالحا, وشكر الله, ودعا غيره, لذلك تبين وتوضح, أن الولاية الحق, لله وحده. 
فمن كان مؤمنا به تقيا, كان له وليا, فأكرمه بأنواع الكرامات, ودفع عنه الشرور والمثلات, ومن لم يؤمن بربه, ولا يتولاه, خسر دينه ودنياه, فثوابه الدنيوي والأخروي, خير ثواب يرجى ويؤمل. 
ففي هذه القصة العظيمة, اعتبار بحال الذي أنعم الله عليه نعما دنيوية, فألهته عن آخرته وأطغته, وعصى الله فيها, أن مآلها الانقطاع والاضمحلال. 
وأنه وإن تمتع بها قليلا, فإنه يحرمها طويلا. 
وأن العبد, ينبغي له - إذا أعجبه شيء من ماله أو ولده - أن أن يضيف النعمة إلى موليها ومسديها, وأن يقول: " ما شاء الله, لا قوة إلا بالله " ليكون شاكرا, متسببا لبقاء نعمته عليه, لقوله: " وَلَوْلَا إِذْ دَخَلْتَ جَنَّتَكَ قُلْتَ مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَا قُوَّةَ إِلَّا بِاللَّهِ " . 
وفيها, الإرشاد إلى التسلي عن لذات الدنيا وشهواتها, بما عند الله من الخير لقوله: " إِنْ تَرَنِي أَنَا أَقَلَّ مِنْكَ مَالًا وَوَلَدًا فَعَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يُؤْتِيَنِي خَيْرًا مِنْ جَنَّتِكَ " . 
وفيها أن المال والولد لا ينفعان, إن لم يعينا على طاعة الله كما قال  تعالى: " وما أموالكم ولا أودلادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى إلا من آمن وعمل صالحا " . 
وفيه الدعاء بتلف مال ما كان ماله سبب طغيانه وكفره وخسرانه. 
خصوصا إن فضل نفسه بسببه, على المؤمنين, وفخر عليهم وفيها, أن ولاية الله  وعدمها, إنما تتضح نتيجتها, إذا انجلى الغبار وحق الجزاء, ووجد العاملون أجرهم فـ "  هُنَالِكَ الْوَلَايَةُ لِلَّهِ الْحَقِّ هُوَ خَيْرٌ ثَوَابًا وَخَيْرٌ عُقْبًا " أي: عاقبة ومالا.* 
*" واضرب لهم مثل الحياة الدنيا كماء أنزلناه من السماء فاختلط به نبات الأرض فأصبح هشيما تذروه الرياح وكان الله على كل شيء مقتدرا " 45)*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم أصلا, ولمن قام بوراثته بعده تبعا: اضرب للناس مثل الحياة الدنيا, ليتصوروها حق التصور, ويعرفوا ظاهرها وباطنها, فيقيسوا بينها وبين الدار الباقية, ويؤثروا أيهما أولى بالإيثار. 
وأن مثل هذه الحياة الدنيا, كمثل المطر, ينزل على الأرض, فيختلط نباتها, أو تنبت من كل زوج بهيج. 
فبينا زهرتها وزخرفها تسر الناظرين, وتفرح المتفرجين, وتأخذ بعيون الغافلين. 
إذ أصبحت هشيما, تذروه الرياح, فذهب ذلك النبات الناضر, والزهر الزاهر, والمنظر البهي. 
فأصبحت الأرض غبراء ترابا, قد انحرف عنها النظر, وصدف عنها البصر, وأوحشت القلب. 
كذلك هذه الدنيا, بينما صاحبها, قد أعجب بشبابه, وفاق فيها على أقرانه وأترابه, وحصل درهمها ودينارها, واقتطف من لذته أزهارها, وخاض في الشهوات في جميع أوقاته, وظن أنه لا يزال فيها سائر أيامه, إذ أصابه الموت أو التلف لماله. 
فذهب عنه سروره, وزالت لذته وحبوره, واستوحش قلبه من الآلام وفارق شبابه وقوته, وماله, وانفرد بصالح, أو سيئ أعماله. 
هنالك يعض الظالم على يديه, حين يعلم حقيقة ما هو عليه, ويتمنى العود إلى الدنيا, لا ليستكمل الشهوات, بل ليستدرك ما فرط منه من الغفلات, بالتوبة والأعمال الصالحات. 
فالعاقل الجازم الموفق, يعرض على نفسه هذه الحالة, ويقول لنفسه: " قدري أنك قد مت, ولا بد أن تموتي, فأي الحالتين تختارين؟ الاغترار بزخرف هذه الدار, والتمتع بها كتمتع الأنعام السارحة أم العمل, لدار أكلها دائم وظلها ظليل, وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين. 
فبهذا يعرف توفيق العبد من خذلانه, وربحه من خسرانه. 
ولهذا أخبر تعالى, أن المال والبنين, زينة الحياة الدنيا, أي: ليس وراء ذلك شيء. 
وأن الذي يبقى للإنسان وينفعه ويسره, الباقيات الصالحات. 
وهذا يشمل جميع الطاعات, الواجبة, والمستحبة, من حقوق الله, وحقوق عباده, من صلاة, وزكاة, وصدقة, وحج, وعمرة, وتسبيح, وتحميد, وتهليل, وقراءة, وطلب علم نافع, وأمر بمعروف, ونهي عن منكر, وصلة رحم, وبر والدين, وقيام بحق الزوجات, والمماليك, والبهائم, وجميع وجوه الإحسان إلى الخلق, كل هذا من الباقيات الصالحات, فهذه خير عند الله ثوابا, وخير أملا. 
فثوابها يبقى, ويتضاعف على الآباد, ويؤمل أجرها وبرها ونفعها, عند الحاجة. 
فهذه التي ينبغي أن يتنافس بها المتنافسون, ويستبق إليها العاملون, ويجد في تحصيلها المجتهدون. 
وتأمل, كيف لما ضرب الله مثل الدنيا وحالها واضمحلالها ذكر أن الذي فيها نوعان. 
نوع من زينتها, يتمتع به قليلا, ثم يزول بلا فائدة تعود لصاحبه, بل ربما لحقته مضرته وهو المال والبنون. 
ونوع يبقى لصاحبه على الدوام, وهي الباقيات الصالحات. 
" وَيَوْمَ نُسَيِّرُ الْجِبَالَ وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ بَارِزَةً وَحَشَرْنَاهُمْ فَلَمْ نُغَادِرْ مِنْهُمْ أَحَدًا " 
يخبر تعالى عن حال يوم القيامة, وما فيه من الأهوال المقلقة, والشدائد المزعجة فقال: " وَيَوْمَ نُسَيِّرُ الْجِبَالَ " أي: يزيلها عن أماكنها, يجعلها كثيبا, ثم يجعلها كالعهن المنفوش ثم تضمحل وتتلاشى, وتكون هباء منبثا, وتبرز الأرض, فتصير قاعا صفصفا, لا عوج فيه ولا أمتا. 
ويحشر الله جميع الخلق, على تلك الأرض, فلا يغادر منهم أحدا. 
بل يجمع الأولين والآخرين, من بطون الفلوات, وفغور البحار, ويجمعهم بعدما تفرقوا, ويعيدهم, بعد ما تمزقوا, خلقا جديدا. 
فيعرضون عليه صفا, ليستعرضهم, وينظر في أعمالهم, ويحكم فيهم, بحكمه العدل, الذي لا جور فيه ولا ظلم, ويقول لهم: " لقد جئتمونا كما خلقناكم أول مرة " أي, بلا مال, ولا أهل, ولا عشيرة, ما معهم إلا الأعمال, التي عملوها, والمكاسب في الخير والشر, التي كسبوها كما قال تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَتَرَكْتُمْ مَا خَوَّلْنَاكُمْ وَرَاءَ ظُهُورِكُمْ وَمَا نَرَى مَعَكُمْ شُفَعَاءَكُمُ الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ أَنَّهُمْ فِيكُمْ شُرَكَاءُ " . 
وقال هنا, مخاطبا للمنكرين للبعث, وقد شاهدوه عيانا: " بَلْ زَعَمْتُمْ أَلَّنْ نَجْعَلَ لَكُمْ مَوْعِدًا " أي: أنكرتم الجزاء على الأعمال, ووعد الله, ووعيده فها, قد رأيتموه وذقتموه. 
فحينئذ تحضر كتب الأعمال التي كتبها الملائكة الأبرار. 
فتطير لها القلوب, وتعظم من وقعها, الكروب, وتكاد لها الصم الصلاب تذوب, ويشفق منها المجرمون. 
فإذا رأوها مسطرة عليهم أعمالهم, محصى عليهم أقوالهم وأفعالهم, قالوا: "  يَا وَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لَا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً إِلَّا أَحْصَاهَا " أي: لا يترك خطيئة, صغيرة ولا كبيرة, إلا وهي مكتوبة فيه, محفوظة لم ينس منها عمل سر ولا علانية, ولا ليل  ولا نهار. 
" وَوَجَدُوا مَا عَمِلُوا حَاضِرًا " لا يقدرون على إنكاره " وَلَا يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَدًا " . 
فحينئذ يجازون بها, ويقررون بها, ويخزون, ويحق عليهم العذاب, " ذلك بما قدمت أيديهم وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد " بل هم غير خارجين عن عدله وفضله.* 
*" وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس كان من الجن ففسق عن أمر ربه أفتتخذونه وذريته أولياء من دوني وهم لكم عدو بئس للظالمين بدلا " (50)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن عداوة إبليس لآدم وذريته, وأن الله أمر الملائكة بالسجود لآدم, إكراما وتعظيما, وامتثالا لأمر الله. 
فامتثلوا ذلك " إِلَّا إِبْلِيسَ كَانَ مِنَ الْجِنِّ فَفَسَقَ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِ " وقال: " أَأَسْجُدُ لِمَنْ خَلَقْتَ طِينًا " وقال: " أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ " . 
فتبين بهذا, عداوته لله ولأبيكم, فكيف تتخذونه وذريته أي: الشياطين " أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِي وَهُمْ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ بِئْسَ لِلظَّالِمِينَ بَدَلًا " . 
أي: بئس ما اختاروا لأنفسهم من ولاية الشيطان, الذي لا يأمرهم إلا بالفحشاء والمنكر عن ولاية الرحمن, الذي كل السعادة والفلاح والسرور في ولايته. 
وفي هذه الآية, الحث على اتخاذ الشيطان عدوا, والإغراء بذلك, وذكر السبب الموجب لذلك, وأنه لا يفعل ذلك إلا ظالم وأي ظلم أعظم من ظلم من اتخذ عدوه الحقيقي. 
وليا, وترك الولي الحميد؟!!. 
قال تعالى: " اللَّهُ وَلِيُّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يُخْرِجُهُمْ مِنَ الظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى النُّورِ وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَوْلِيَاؤُهُمُ الطَّاغُوتُ يُخْرِجُونَهُمْ مِنَ النُّورِ إِلَى الظُّلُمَاتِ " . 
وقال تعالى: " إِنَّهُمُ اتَّخَذُوا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " .* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (292)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(51) الى الأية(58)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف

*

*" ما أشهدتهم خلق السماوات والأرض ولا خلق أنفسهم وما كنت متخذ المضلين عضدا " (51)*
*يقول تعالى: ما أشهدت الشياطين وهؤلاء المضلين, خلق السماوات والأرض, ولا خلق أنفسهم. 
أي: ما أحضرتهم ذلك, ولا شاورتهم عليه, فكيف يكونون خالقين لشيء من ذلك؟! بل المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير, والحكمة والتقدير, هو الله, خالق الأشياء كلها, المتصرف فيها بحكمته. 
فكيف يجعل له شركاء من الشياطين, يوالون ويطاعون, كما يطاع الله, وهم لم يخلقوا ولم يشهدوا خلقا, ولم يعاونوا الله تعالى؟!. 
ولهذا قال: " وَمَا كُنْتُ مُتَّخِذَ الْمُضِلِّينَ عَضُدًا " أي: معاونين, مظاهرين لله على شأن من الشئون. 
أي: ما ينبغي, ولا يليق بالله, أن يجعل لهم قسطا من التدبير, لأنهم ساعون في إضلال الخلق والعداوة لربهم, فاللائق, أن يقصيهم ولا يدنيهم.* 
*" ويوم يقول نادوا شركائي الذين زعمتم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم وجعلنا بينهم موبقا " (52)*
*ولما ذكر حال من أشرك به في الدنيا, وأبطل هذا الشرك غاية الإبطال, وحكم بجهل صاحبه وسفهه, أخبر عن حالهم مع شركائهم يوم القيامة, وأن الله يقول لهم: " نَادُوا شُرَكَائِيَ " بزعمكم أي: على موجب زعمكم الفاسد. 
وإلا, فالحقيقة, ليس لله شريك في الأرض ولا في السماء, أي: نادوهم, لينفعوكم, ويخلصوكم من الشدائد. 
" فَدَعَوْهُمْ فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ " لأن الحكم والملك يومئذ لله, لا أحد يملك مثقال ذرة من النفع لنفسه, ولا لغيره. 
" وَجَعَلْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ " أي: بين المشركين وشركائهم " مَوْبِقًا " أي, مهلكا, يفرق بينهم وبينهم, ويبعد بعضهم من بعض, ويتبين حينئذ, عداوة الشركاء لشركائهم, وكفرهم بهم, وتبريهم منهم, كما قال تعالى " وَإِذَا حُشِرَ النَّاسُ كَانُوا لَهُمْ أَعْدَاءً وَكَانُوا بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ " .* 
*" ورأى المجرمون النار فظنوا أنهم مواقعوها ولم يجدوا عنها مصرفا " (53)*
*أي: لما كان يوم القيامة وحصل من الحساب ما حصل, وتميز كل فريق من الخلق بأعمالهم, وحقت كلمة العذاب على المجرمين, فرأوا جهنم قبل دخولها, فانزعجوا, واشتد قلقهم, لظنهم أنهم مواقعوها, وهذا الظن قال المفسرون: إنه بمعنى اليقين, فأيقنوا أنهم داخلوها " وَلَمْ يَجِدُوا عَنْهَا مَصْرِفًا " أي: معدلا يعدلون إليه, ولا شافع لهم من دون إذنه. 
وفي هذا من التخويف والترهيب, ما ترعد له الأفئدة والقلوب.* 
*" ولقد صرفنا في هذا القرآن للناس من كل مثل وكان الإنسان أكثر شيء جدلا " (54)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن عظمة القرآن وجلالته وعمومه وأنه صرف فيه من كل مثل. 
أي: من كل طريق موصل إلى العلوم النافعة, والسعادة الأبدية, وكل طريق يعصم من الشر والهلاك. 
ففيه أمثال الحلال والحرام, وجزاء الأعمال, والترغيب والترهيب, والأخبار الصادقة النافعة للقلوب, اعتقادا, وطمأنينة, ونورا. 
وهذا مما يوجب التسليم لهذا القرآن وتلقيه بالانقياد والطاعة, وعدم المنازعة له, في أمر من الأمور. 
ومع ذلك, كان كثير من الناس, يجادلون في الحق, بعد ما تبين, ويجادلون  بالباطل " لِيُدْحِضُوا بِهِ الْحَقَّ " ولهذا قال: " وَكَانَ الْإِنْسَانُ  أَكْثَرَ شَيْءٍ جَدَلًا " أي: مجادلة ومنازعة فيه, مع أن ذلك, غير لائق بهم, ولا عدل منهم. 
والذي أوجب له ذلك, وعدم الإيمان بالله, إنما هو الظلم والعناد, لا القصور في بيانه وحجته, وبرهانه. 
وإلا, فلو جاءهم العذاب, وجاءهم ما جاء قبلهم, لم تكن هذه حالهم, ولهذا قال: " وَمَا مَنَعَ النَّاسَ " إلى " قُبُلًا " .* 
*" وما منع الناس أن يؤمنوا إذ جاءهم الهدى ويستغفروا ربهم إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الأولين أو يأتيهم العذاب قبلا " (55)*
*أي: ما منع الناس من الإيمان, والحال أن الهدى الذي يحصل به الفرق, بين الهدى والضلال, والحق والباطل, قد وصل إليهم, وقامت عليهم حجة الله. 
فلم يمنعهم عدم البيان, بل منعهم الظلم والعدوان, عن الإيمان. 
فلم يبق إلا أن تأتيهم سنة الله, وعادته في الأولين من أنهم إذا لم يؤمنوا, عوجلوا بالعذاب, أو يرون العذاب قد أقبل عليهم, ورأوه مقابلة ومعاينة. 
أي: فيخافوا من ذلك, وليتوبوا من كفر, قبل أن يكون العذاب الذي لا مرد له.* 
*" وما نرسل المرسلين إلا مبشرين ومنذرين ويجادل الذين كفروا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق واتخذوا آياتي وما أنذروا هزوا " (56)*
*أي: لم نرسل الرسل عبثا, ولا ليتخذهم الناس أربابا, ولا ليدعوا إلى أنفسهم. 
بل أرسلناهم يدعون الناس إلى كل خير, وينهون عن كل شر, ويبشرونهم على امتثال ذلك, بالثواب العاجل والأجل, وينذرونهم على معصية ذلك, بالعقاب العاجل والآجل, فقامت بذلك حجة الله على العباد. 
ومع ذلك يأبى الظالمون الكافرون, إلا المجادلة بالباطل, ليدحضوا به الحق. 
فسعوا في نصر الباطل, مهما أمكنهم, وفي إدحاض الحق وإبطاله. 
واستهزءوا برسل الله وآياته, وفرحوا بما عندهم من العلم, ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره ولو كره الكافرون, ويظهر الحق على الباطل " بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق " . 
ومن حكمة الله ورحمته, أن تقييضه المبطلين المجادلين الحق بالباطل, من أعظم الأسباب إلى وضوح الحق وتبين شواهده وأدلته, وتبين الباطل وفساده, فبضدها تتبين الأشياء.* 
*" ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه فأعرض عنها ونسي ما قدمت يداه إنا جعلنا على قلوبهم أكنة أن يفقهوه وفي آذانهم وقرا وإن تدعهم إلى الهدى فلن يهتدوا إذا أبدا " (57)*
*يخبر تعالى أنه لا أعظم ظلما, ولا أكبر جرما, من عبد ذكر بآيات الله وبين له الحق من الباطل, والهدى من الضلال, وخوف ورهب ورغب, فأعرض عنها. 
فلم يتذكر بما ذكر به ولم يرجع عما كان عليه, ونسى ما قدمت يداه من الذنوب, ولم يراقب علام الغيوب. 
فهذا أعظم ظلما, من المعرض الذي لم تأته آيات الله, ولم يذكر بها, وإن كان ظالما, فإنه أشد ظلما من هذا, لكون العاصي على بصيرة وعلم, أعظم ممن ليس كذلك. 
ولكن الله تعالى, عاقبه بسبب إعراضه عن آياته, ونسيانه لذنوبه, ورضاه لنفسه, حالة الشر, مع علمه بها أن سد عليه أبواب الهداية, بأن جعل على قلبه أكنة, أي: أغطية محكمة تمنعه أن يفقه الآيات وإن سمعها, فليس في إمكانه, الفقه الذي يصل إلى القلب. 
" وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا " أي: صمما يمنعهم من وصول الآيات, ومن سماعها على وجه الانتفاع وإن كانوا بهذه الحالة, فليس لهدايتهم سبيل. 
" وَإِنْ تَدْعُهُمْ إِلَى الْهُدَى فَلَنْ يَهْتَدُوا إِذًا أَبَدًا " لأن الذي يرجى أن يجيب الداعي للهدى, من ليس عالما. 
وأما هؤلاء, الذين أبصروا ثم عموا, ورأوا طريق الحق فتركوه, وطريق الضلال فسلكوه, وعاقبهم الله بإقفال القلوب والطبع عليها. 
فليس في هدايتهم حيلة ولا طريق. 
وفي هذه الآية من التخويف لمن ترك الحق بعد علمه, أن يحال بينه وبينه, ولا يتمكن منه بعد ذلك, ما هو أعظم مرهب وزاجر عن ذلك.* 
*" وربك الغفور ذو الرحمة لو يؤاخذهم بما كسبوا لعجل لهم العذاب بل لهم موعد لن يجدوا من دونه موئلا " (58)*
*ثم أخبر تعالى عن سعة مغفرته ورحمته, وأنه يغفر الذنوب, ويتوب الله على من يتوب, فيتغمده برحمته, ويشمله بإحسانه, وأنه لو آخذ العباد على ما قدمت أيديهم من الذنوب, لعجل لهم العذاب. 
ولكنه تعالى, حليم لا يعجل بالعقوبة, بل يمهل, ولا يهمل. 
والذنوب لا بد من وقوع آثارها, وإن تأخرت عنها مدة طويلة, ولهذا قال: " بَلْ لَهُمْ مَوْعِدٌ لَنْ يَجِدُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ مَوْئِلًا " أي: لهم موعد, يجازون فيه بأعمالهم, لا بد لهم منه, ولا مندوحة لهم عنه, ولا ملجأ, ولا محيد عنه. 
وهذه سنته في الأولين والآخرين, أن لا يعاجلهم بالعقاب, بل يستدعيهم إلى التوبة والإنابة. 
فإن تابوا وأنابوا, غفر لهم ورحمهم, وأزال عنهم العقاب. 
وإلا, فإن استمروا على ظلمهم وعنادهم, وجاء الوقت الذي جعله موعدا لهم, أنزل بهم بأسه. 
ولهذا قال: " وَتِلْكَ الْقُرَى أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ لَمَّا ظَلَمُوا " أي: بظلمهم, لا بظلم منا " وَجَعَلْنَا لِمَهْلِكِهِمْ مَوْعِدًا " أي: وقتا مقدرا, لا يتقدمون عنه, ولا يتأخرون.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (293)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(59) الى الأية(68)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف*

*" وإذ قال موسى لفتاه لا أبرح حتى أبلغ مجمع البحرين أو أمضي حقبا " (60)*
يخبر تعالى, عن نبيه, موسى عليه السلام, وشدة رغبته في الخير وطلب العلم, أنه قال لفتاه, أي: خادمه الذي يلازمه في حضره وسفره, وهو " يوشع بن نون " الذي نبأه الله بعد ذلك: " لَا أَبْرَحُ حَتَّى أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ " أي: لا أزال مسافرا وإن طالت علي الشقة, ولحقتني المشقة, حتى أصل إلى مجمع البحرين, وهو: المكان الذي أوحي إليه أنك ستجد فيه عبدا من عباد الله العالمين, عنده من العلم, ما ليس عندك. 
" أَوْ أَمْضِيَ حُقُبًا " أي: مسافة طويلة. 
المعنى: أن الشوق والرغبة, حمل موسى أن قال لفتاة هذه المقالة. 
وهذا عزم منه جازم, فلذلك أمضاه. 
*" فلما بلغا مجمع بينهما نسيا حوتهما فاتخذ سبيله في البحر سربا " (61)*
" فَلَمَّا بَلَغَا " أي: هو وفتاه " مَجْمَعَ بَيْنِهِمَا نَسِيَا حُوتَهُمَا " وكان معهما حوت يتزودان منه ويأكلان وقد وعد أنه متى فقد الحوت فثم ذلك العبد, الذي قصدته, فاتخذ ذلك الحوت سبيله, أي: طريقه في البحر سربا وهذا من الآيات. 
قال المفسرون إن ذلك الحوت الذي كانا يتزودان منه, لما وصلا إلى ذلك المكان, أصابه بلل البحر, فانسرب بإذن الله في البحر, وصار مع حيواناته حيا. 
*" فلما جاوزا قال لفتاه آتنا غداءنا لقد لقينا من سفرنا هذا نصبا " (62)*
فلما جاوز موسى وفتاه مجمع البحرين, قال موسى لفتاه: " آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِنْ سَفَرِنَا هَذَا نَصَبًا " أي: لقد تعبنا من هذا السفر المجاوز فقط, وإلا فالسفر الطويل, الذي وصلا به إلى مجمع البحرين, لم يجدا من التعب فيه, وهذا من الآيات والعلامات, الدالة لموسى, على وجود مطلبه. 
وأيضا, فإن الشوق المتعلق بالوصول إلى ذلك المكان, سهل لهما الطريق, فلما تجاوزا غايتهما, وجدا مس التعب. 
فلما قال موسى لفتاه هذه المقالة, قال له فتاه: 
*" قال أرأيت إذ أوينا إلى الصخرة فإني نسيت الحوت وما أنسانيه إلا الشيطان أن أذكره واتخذ سبيله في البحر عجبا " (63)*
" أَرَأَيْتَ إِذْ أَوَيْنَا إِلَى الصَّخْرَةِ فَإِنِّي نَسِيتُ الْحُوتَ وَمَا أَنْسَانِيهُ إِلَّا الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ " لأنه السبب في ذلك " وَاتَّخَذَ سَبِيلَهُ فِي الْبَحْرِ عَجَبًا " أي: لما انسرب في البحر, ودخل فيه, كان ذلك من العجائب. 
قال المفسرون: كان ذلك المسلك للحوت سربا, ولموسى وفتاه عجبا. 
فلما قال له الفتى هذا القول, وكان عند موسى وعد من الله أنه إذا فقد الحوت, وجد الخضر, فقال موسى: 
*" قال ذلك ما كنا نبغ فارتدا على آثارهما قصصا " (64)*
" ذَلِكَ مَا كُنَّا نَبْغِ " أي: نطلب " فَارْتَدَّا " أي: رجعا " عَلَى آثَارِهِمَا قَصَصًا " أي رجعا يقصان أثرهما الذي نسيا فيه الحوت. 
فلما وصلا إليه, وجدا عبدا من عبادنا, وهو الخضر, وكان عبدا صالحا, لا نبيا على الصحيح.
*" فوجدا عبدا من عبادنا آتيناه رحمة من عندنا وعلمناه من لدنا علما "(65)*
" آتَيْنَاهُ رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا " أي: أعطاه الله رحمة خاصة, بها زاد علمه, وحسن عمله " وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِنْ لَدُنَّا " أي: من عندنا " عِلْمًا " . 
وكان قد أعطي من العلم, ما لم يعط موسى, وإن كان موسى عليه السلام أعلم منه بأكثر الأشياء, وخصوصا في العلوم الإيمانية, والأصولية, لأنه من أولي العزم من المرسلين, الذين فضلهم الله على سائر الخلق, بالعلم, والعمل, وغير ذلك. 
فلما اجتمع به موسى, قال له, على وجه الأدب والمشاورة, والإخبار عن مطلبه
*" قال له موسى هل أتبعك على أن تعلمن مما علمت رشدا " (66)*
" هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِي مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا " أي: هل أتبعك على أن تعلمني مما علمك الله, ما به أسترشد وأهتدي, وأعرف به الحق في تلك القضايا؟ وكان الخضر, قد أعطاه الله من الإلهام والكرامة, ما به يحصل له الاطلاع, على بواطن كثير من الأشياء, التي خفيت, حتى على موسى عليه السلام. 
فقال الخضر لموسى: لا أمتنع من ذلك, ولكنك " لَنْ تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا " . 
أي: لا تقدر على اتباعي وملازمتي, لأنك ترى ما لا تقدر على الصبر عليه من الأمور, التي ظاهرها المنكر, وباطنها غير ذلك, ولهذا قال: 
*" وكيف تصبر على ما لم تحط به خبرا " (68)*
" وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا " أي: كيف تصبر على أمر, ما أحطت بباطنه وظاهره ولا علمت المقصود منه ومآله؟ فقال موسى: " سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ صَابِرًا وَلَا أَعْصِي لَكَ أَمْرًا " وهذا عزم منه, قبل أن يوجد الشيء الممتحن به. 
والعزم شيء, ووجود الصبر شيء آخر, فلذلك ما صبر موسى عليه السلام حين وقع الأمر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (294)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(69) الى الأية(79)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف


" قال فإن اتبعتني فلا تسألني عن شيء حتى أحدث لك منه ذكرا " (70)*
فحينئذ قال له الخضر: " فَإِنِ اتَّبَعْتَنِي فَلَا تَسْأَلْنِي عَنْ شَيْءٍ حَتَّى أُحْدِثَ لَكَ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا " أي: لا تبتدئني بسؤال منك وإنكار, حتى أكون أنا الذي أخبرك بحاله في الوقت الذي ينبغي إخبارك به. 
فنهاه عن سؤاله, ووعده أن يوقفه على حقيقة الأمر. 
*" فانطلقا حتى إذا ركبا في السفينة خرقها قال أخرقتها لتغرق أهلها لقد جئت شيئا إمرا " (71)*
" فَانْطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا رَكِبَا فِي السَّفِينَةِ خَرَقَهَا " أي: اقتلع الخضر منها, لوحا, وكان له مقصود في ذلك, سيبينه. 
فلم يصبر موسى عليه السلام, لأن ظاهره أنه منكر, لأنه عيب السفينة, وسبب لغرق أهلها, ولهذا قال موسى: " أَخَرَقْتَهَا لِتُغْرِقَ أَهْلَهَا لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا إِمْرًا " أي: عظيما شنيعا, وهذا من عدم صبره عليه السلام, فقال له الخضر: 
*" قال ألم أقل إنك لن تستطيع معي صبرا " (72)*
" أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكَ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا " أي: فوقع كما أخبرتك. 
وكان هذا من موسى, نسيانا فقال: " لَا تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ وَلَا تُرْهِقْنِي مِنْ أَمْرِي عُسْرًا " أي: لا تعسر على الأمر, واسمح لي, فإن ذلك وقع على وجه النسيان, فلا تؤاخذني في أول مرة. 
فجمع بين الإقرار به والعذر منه, وأنه ما ينبغي لك أيها الخضر, الشدة على صاحبك, فسمح عنه الخضر. 
*" فانطلقا حتى إذا لقيا غلاما فقتله قال أقتلت نفسا زكية بغير نفس لقد جئت شيئا نكرا " (74)*
" فَانْطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا لَقِيَا غُلَامًا " أي: صغيرا " فَقَتَلَهُ " الخضر. 
فاشتد بموسى الغضب, وأخذته الحمية الدينية, حين قتل غلاما صغيرا, لم يذنب. 
" قَالَ أَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا زَكِيَّةً بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا نُكْرًا " . 
وأي نكر مثل قتل الصغير, الذي ليس عليه ذنب, ولم يقتل أحد؟! وكان الأول من موسى نسيانا, وهذه غير نسيان, ولكن عدم صبر. 
فقال له الخضر, معاتبا ومذكرا: " أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَكَ إِنَّكَ لَنْ تَسْتَطِيعَ مَعِيَ صَبْرًا " . 
*" قال إن سألتك عن شيء بعدها فلا تصاحبني قد بلغت من لدني عذرا "(76)* 
فقال له موسي: " إِنْ سَأَلْتُكَ عَنْ شَيْءٍ بَعْدَهَا " أي: بعد هذه المرة " فَلَا تُصَاحِبْنِي " أي: فأنت معذور بذلك, وبترك صحبتي " قَدْ بَلَغْتَ مِنْ لَدُنِّي عُذْرًا " أي أعذرت مني, ولم تقصر. 
*" فانطلقا حتى إذا أتيا أهل قرية استطعما أهلها فأبوا أن يضيفوهما فوجدا فيها جدارا يريد أن ينقض فأقامه قال لو شئت لاتخذت عليه أجرا "(77)* 
" فَانْطَلَقَا حَتَّى إِذَا أَتَيَا أَهْلَ قَرْيَةٍ اسْتَطْعَمَا أَهْلَهَا " أي: استضافاهم " فَأَبَوْا أَنْ يُضَيِّفُوهُمَا فَوَجَدَا فِيهَا جِدَارًا يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَنْقَضَّ " أي: عاب واستهدم " فَأَقَامَهُ " الخضر أي: بناه وأعاده جديدا. 
فقال له موسى: " لَوْ شِئْتَ لَاتَّخَذْتَ عَلَيْهِ أَجْرًا " , أي: أهل هذه القرية, لم يضيفونا مع وجوب ذلك عليهم, وأنت تبنيه من دون أجرة, وأنت تقدر عليها؟ فحينئذ لم يف موسى عليه السلام بما قال, واستعذر الخضر منه, فقال له: 
*" قال هذا فراق بيني وبينك سأنبئك بتأويل ما لم تستطع عليه صبرا " (78)*
" هَذَا فِرَاقُ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنِكَ " فإنك شرطت ذلك على نفسك, فلم يبق الآن عذر, ولا موضع للصحبة. 
" سَأُنَبِّئُكَ بِتَأْوِيلِ مَا لَمْ تَسْتَطِعْ عَلَيْهِ صَبْرًا " أي: سأخبرك بما أنكرت عليَّ, وأنبئك بأن لي في ذلك من المآرب, وما يئول إليه الأمر. 
*" أما السفينة فكانت لمساكين يعملون في البحر فأردت أن أعيبها وكان وراءهم ملك يأخذ كل سفينة غصبا " (79)*
" أَمَّا السَّفِينَةُ " التي خرقتها " فَكَانَتْ لِمَسَاكِينَ يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ " يقتضي ذلك الرقة عليهم, والرأفة بهم. 
" فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا وَكَانَ وَرَاءَهُمْ مَلِكٌ يَأْخُذُ كُلَّ سَفِينَةٍ غَصْبًا " أي: كان مرورهم على ذلك الملك الظالم, فكل سفينة صالحة تمر عليه, ما فيها عيب, غصبها وأخذها ظلما, فأردت أن أخرقها, ليكون فيها عيب, فتسلم من ذلك الظالم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (295)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(80) الى الأية(90)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف

*

*" وأما الغلام فكان أبواه مؤمنين فخشينا أن يرهقهما طغيانا وكفرا " (80)*
" وَأَمَّا الْغُلَامُ " الذي قتلته " فَكَانَ أَبَوَاهُ مُؤْمِنَيْنِ فَخَشِينَا أَنْ يُرْهِقَهُمَا طُغْيَانًا وَكُفْرًا " . 
وكان ذلك الغلام, قد قدر عليه, أنه لو بلغ, لأرهق أبويه طغيانا وكفرا. 
أي: لحملهما على الطغيان والكفر, إما لأجل محبتهما إياه, أو للحاجة إليه يحملهما على ذلك. 
أي: فقتلته, لاطلاعي على ذلك, سلامة لدين أبويه المؤمنين, وأي فائدة أعظم من هذه الفائدة الجليلة؟!! وهو وإن كان فيه إساءة إليهما, وقطع لذريتهما, فإن الله تعالى سيعطيهما من الذرية, ما هو خير منه, ولهذا قال: 
*" فأردنا أن يبدلهما ربهما خيرا منه زكاة وأقرب رحما " (81)*
" فَأَرَدْنَا أَنْ يُبْدِلَهُمَا رَبُّهُمَا خَيْرًا مِنْهُ زَكَاةً وَأَقْرَبَ رُحْمًا " أي: ولدا صالحا, زكيا, واصلا لرحمه. 
فإن الغلام الذي قتل, لو بلغ لعقهما أشد العقوق, بحملهما على الكفر والطغيان. 
*" وأما الجدار فكان لغلامين يتيمين في المدينة وكان تحته كنز لهما وكان أبوهما صالحا فأراد ربك أن يبلغا أشدهما ويستخرجا كنزهما رحمة من ربك وما فعلته عن أمري ذلك تأويل ما لم تسطع عليه صبرا " (82)*
" وَأَمَّا الْجِدَارُ " الذي أقمته " فَكَانَ لِغُلَامَيْنِ يَتِيمَيْنِ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ وَكَانَ تَحْتَهُ كَنْزٌ لَهُمَا وَكَانَ أَبُوهُمَا صَالِحًا " أي: حالهما تقتضي الرأفة بهما ورحمتهما, لكونهما صغيرين, عدما أباهما, وحفظهما الله أيضا, بصلاح والدهما. 
" فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنْزَهُمَا " أي: فلهذا هدمت الجدار, واستخرجت ما تحته من كنزهما, ورددته, وأعدته مجانا. 
" رَحْمَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكَ " أي: هذا الذي فعلته رحمة من الله, آتاها الله عبده الخضر " وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي " أي: ما أتيت شيئا من قبل نفسي, ومجرد إرادتي, وإنما ذلك من رحمة الله وأمره. 
" ذَلِكَ " الذي فسرته لك " تَأْوِيلُ مَا لَمْ تَسْطِعْ عَلَيْهِ صَبْرًا " . 
وفي هذه القصة العجيبة الجليلة, من الفوائد, والأحكام, والقواعد, شيء كثير, ننبه على بعضه بعون الله. 
فمنها فضيلة العلم, والرحلة في طلبه, وأنه أهم الأمور. 
فإن موسى عليه السلام, رحل مسافة طويلة, ولقي النصب في طلبه, وترك القعود عند بني إسرائيل, لتعليمهم وإرشادهم, واختار السفر لزيادة العلم على ذلك. 
ومنها: البداءة بالأهم فالأهم, فإن زيادة العلم وعلم الإنسان, أهم من ترك ذلك, والاشتغال بالتعليم, من دون تزود من العلم, والجمع بين الأمرين أكمل. 
ومنها: جواز أخذ الخادم في الحضر والسفر لكفاية المؤن, وطلب الراحة, كما فعل موسى. 
ومنها: أن المسافر لطلب علم أو جهاد أو نحوه, إذا اقتضت المصلحة الإخبار بمطلبه, وأين يريده, فإنه أكمل من كتمه. 
فإن في إظهاره, فوائد من الاستعداد له, واتخاذ عدته, وإتيان الأمر على بصيرة, وإظهار الشوق لهذه العبادة الجليلة, كما قال موسى: " لَا أَبْرَحُ حَتَّى أَبْلُغَ مَجْمَعَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ أَوْ أَمْضِيَ حُقُبًا " . 
وكما أخبر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أصحابه حين غزا تبوك, بوجهه, مع أن عادته التورية, وذلك تبع للمصلحة. 
ومنها: إضافة الشر وأسبابه إلى الشيطان, على وجه التسويل والتزيين, وإن كان الكل بقضاء الله وقدره, لقول فتى موسى: " وَمَا أَنْسَانِيهُ إِلَّا الشَّيْطَانُ أَنْ أَذْكُرَهُ " . 
ومنها: جواز إخبار الإنسان عما هو من مقتضى طبيعة النفس, من نصب وجوع, أو عطش, إذا لم يكن على وجه التسخط وكان صدقا, لقول موسى: " لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِنْ سَفَرِنَا هَذَا نَصَبًا " . 
ومنها: استحباب كون خادم الإنسان, ذكيا فطنا كيسا, ليتم له أمره الذي يريده. 
ومنها: استحباب إطعام الإنسان خادمه من مأكله, وأكلهما جميعا, لأن ظاهر قوله: " آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا " إضافة إلى الجميع, أنه أكل هو, وهو جميعا. 
ومنها: أن المعونة تنزل على العبد على حسب قيامه بالمأمور به, وأن الموافق لأمر الله, يعان ما لا يعان غيره لقوله: " لَقَدْ لَقِينَا مِنْ سَفَرِنَا هَذَا نَصَبًا " والإشارة إلى السفر المجاوز, لمجمع البحرين. 
وأما الأول, فلم يشتك منه التعب, مع طوله, لأنه هو السفر على الحقيقة. 
وأما الأخير, فالظاهر أنه بعض يوم, لأنهم فقدوا الحوت حين أووا إلى الصخرة. 
فالظاهر أنهم باتوا عندها, ثم ساروا من الغد. 
حتى إذا جاء وقت الغداء قال موسى لفتاه " آتِنَا غَدَاءَنَا " , فحينئذ تذكر أنه نسيه, في الموضع الذي إليه منتهى قصده. 
ومنها: أن ذلك العبد الذي لقياه, ليس نبيا, بل عبدا صالحا, لأنه وصفه بالعبودية, وذكر منه الله عليه بالرحمة والعلم, لم يذكر رسالته ولا نبوته, ولو كان نبيا, لذكر ذلك, كما ذكره غيره. 
وأما قوله في آخر القصة " وَمَا فَعَلْتُهُ عَنْ أَمْرِي " فإنه لا يدل على أنه نبي وإنما يدل على الإلهام والتحديث, كما يكون لغير الأنبياء, كما قال تعالى " وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى أُمِّ مُوسَى أَنْ أَرْضِعِيهِ " , " وَأَوْحَى رَبُّكَ إِلَى النَّحْلِ أَنِ اتَّخِذِي مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا " . 
ومنها: أن العلم الذي يعلمه الله لعباده نوعان. 
علم مكتسب يدركه العبد بجده واجتهاده. 
ونوع علم لدني, يهبه الله لمن يمن عليه من عباده لقوله " وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ مِنْ لَدُنَّا عِلْمًا " . 
ومنها: التأدب مع المعلم, وخطاب المتعلم إياه ألطف خطاب, لقول موسى عليه  السلام: " هَلْ أَتَّبِعُكَ عَلَى أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِي مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا " فأخرج الكلام بصورة الملاطفة والمشاورة, وأنك هل تأذن لي في ذلك أم لا, وإقراره بأنه يتعلم منه. 
بخلاف ما عليه أهل الجفاء أو الكبر, الذين لا يظهرون للمعلم افتقارهم إلى علمه بل يدعون أنه يتعاونون هم وإياه, بل ربما ظن أحدهم أنه يعلم معلمه, وهو جاهل جدا. 
فالذل للمعلم, وإظهار الحاجة إلى تعليمه, من أنفع شيء للمتعلم. 
ومنها تواضع الفاضل للتعلم ممن دونه فإن موسى - بلا شك - أفضل من الخضر. 
ومنها: تعلم العلم الفاضل, للعلم الذي لم يتمهر فيه, ممن مهر فيه, وإن كان دونه في العلم بدرجات كثيرة. 
فإن موسى عليه السلام من أولي العزم من المرسلين, الذين منحهم الله, وأعطاهم من العلم ما لم يعط سواهم, ولكن في هذا العلم الخاص, كان عند الخضر, ما ليس عنده, فلهذا حرص على التعلم منه. 
فعلى هذا, لا ينبغي للفقيه الحدث, إذا كان قاصرا في علم النحو, أو الصرف, أو نحوهما من العلوم, أن لا يتعلمه ممن مهر فيه, وإن لم يكن محدثا ولا فقيها. 
ومنها: إضافة العلم وغيره من الفضائل, لله تعالى, والإقرار بذلك, وشكر الله عليها لقوله: " تُعَلِّمَنِي مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ " أي: مما علمك الله تعالى. 
ومنها: أن العلم النافع, هو العلم المرشد إلى الخير, فكل علم يكون فيه رشد وهداية لطريق الخير, وتحذير عن طريق الشر, أو وسيلة لذلك, فإنه من العلم النافع. 
وما سوى ذلك, فإما أن يكون ضارا, أو ليس فيه فائدة لقوله: " أَنْ تُعَلِّمَنِي مِمَّا عُلِّمْتَ رُشْدًا " . 
ومنها: أن من ليس له قوة الصبر على صحبة العالم والعلم, وحسن الثبات على ذلك, أنه ليس بأهل لتلقي العلم. 
فمن لا صبر له, لا يدرك العلم, ومن استعمل الصبر ولازمه, أدرك به كل أمر سعى فيه, لقول الخضر - يعتذر عن موسى بذكر المانع لموسى في الأخذ عنه: إنه لا يصبر معه. 
ومنها: أن السبب الكبير لحصول الصبر, إحاطة الإنسان علما وخبره, بذلك الأمر, الذي أمر بالصبر عليه. 
وإلا فالذي لا يدريه, أو لا يدري غايته ولا نتيجته, ولا فائدته وثمرته ليس عنده سبب الصبر لقوله: " وَكَيْفَ تَصْبِرُ عَلَى مَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ خُبْرًا " . 
فجعل الموجب لعدم صبره, وعدم إحاطته خبرا بالأمر. 
ومنها: الأمر بالتأني والتثبت, وعدم المبادرة إلى الحكم على الشيء, حتى يعرف ما يراد منه وما هو المقصود. 
ومنها: تعليق الأمور المستقبلية التي من أفعال العباد بالمشيئة, وأن لا يقول الإنسان للشيء: إني فاعل ذلك في المستقبل, إلا أن يقول " إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ " . 
ومنها: أن العزم على فعل الشيء, ليس بمنزلة فعله, فإن موسى قال: " سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ صَابِرًا " فوطن نفسه على الصبر ولم يفعل. 
ومنها: أن المعلم إذا رأى المصلحة في إيزاعه للمتعلم, أن يترك الابتداء في السؤال عن بعض الأشياء, حتى يكون المعلم هو الذي يوقفه عليها, فإن المصلحة تتبع. 
كما إذا كان فهمه قاصرا, أو نهاه عن الدقيق في سؤال الأشياء التي غيرها أهم منها, أو لا يدركها ذهنه, أو يسأل سؤالا, لا يتعلق بموضع البحث. 
ومنها: جواز ركوب البحر, في غير الحالة التي يخاف منها. 
ومنها: أن الناسي غير مؤاخذ بنسيانه لا في حق الله, ولا في حقوق العباد لقوله: " لَا تُؤَاخِذْنِي بِمَا نَسِيتُ " . 
ومنها: أنه ينبغي للإنسان أن يأخذ من أخلاق الناس ومعاملاتهم, العفو منها, وما سمحت به أنفسهم, ولا ينبغي له أن يكلفهم ما لا يطيقون, أو يشق عليهم, ويرهقهم, فإن هذا, مدعاة إلى النفور منه والسآمة, بل يأخذ المتيسر, ليتيسر له الأمر. 
ومنها: أن الأمور تجري أحكامها على ظاهرها, وتعلق بها الأحكام الدنيوية, في الأموال, والدماء وغيرها. 
فإن موسى عليه السلام, أنكر على الخضر خرقه السفينة, وقتل الغلام, وأن هذه الأمور ظاهرها, أنها من المنكر. 
وموسى عليه السلام لا يسعه السكوت عنها, في غير هذه الحال, التي صحب عليها الخضر. 
فاستعجل عليه السلام, وبادر إلى الحكم في حالتها العامة, ولم يلتفت إلى هذا العارض, الذي يوجب عليه الصبر, وعدم المبادرة إلى الإنكار. 
ومنها: القاعدة الكبيرة الجليلة وهو أنه " يدفع الشر الكبير بارتكاب الشر الصغير " ويراعي أكبر المصلحتين, بتفويت أدناهما. 
فإن قتل الغلام شر, ولكن بقاءه حتى يفتن أبويه عن دينهما, أعظم شرا منه. 
وبقاء الغلام من دون قتل وعصمته, وإن كان يظن أنه خير, فالخير ببقاء دين أبويه, وإيمانهما, خير من ذلك, فلذلك قتله الخضر. 
وتحت هذه القاعدة من الفروع والفوائد, ما لا يدخل تحت الحصر. 
فتزاحم المصالح والمفاسد كلها, داخل في هذا. 
ومنها القاعدة الكبيرة أيضا وهي أن " عمل الإنسان في مال غيره, إذا كان على وجه المصلحة وإزالة المفسدة, أنه يجوز, ولو بلا إذن حتى ولو ترتب على عمله, إتلاف بعض مال الغير, كما خرق الخضر السفينة لتعيب, فتسلم من غصب الملك الظالم " . 
فعلى هذا لو وقع حرق, أو غرق, أو نحوهما, في دار إنسان أو ماله, وكان إتلاف بعض المال, أو هدم بعض الدار, فيه سلامة للباقي, جاز للإنسان بل شرع له ذلك, حفظا لمال الغير. 
وكذلك لو أراد ظالم أخذ مال الغير, ودفع إليه إنسان بعض المال, إفتداء للباقي, جاز ولو من غير إذن. 
ومنها: أن العمل يجوز في البحر, كما يجوز في البر لقوله: " يَعْمَلُونَ فِي الْبَحْرِ " ولم ينكر عليهم عملهم. 
ومنها: أن المسكين قد يكون له مال لا يبلغ كفايته, ولا يخرج بذلك عن اسم المسكنة, لأن الله أخبر أن هؤلاء المساكين, لهم سفينة. 
ومنها: أن القتل من أكبر الذنوب لقوله في قتل الغلام " لَقَدْ جِئْتَ شَيْئًا نُكْرًا " . 
ومنها: أن القتل قصاصا غير منكر لقوله " بِغَيْرِ نَفْسٍ " . 
ومنها: أن العبد الصالح يحفظه الله, في نفسه, وفي ذريته. 
ومنها: أن خدمة الصالحين, أو من يتعلق بهم, أفضل من غيرها, لأنه علل استخراج كنزهما, وإقامة جدارهما, بأن أباهما صالح. 
ومنها: استعمال الأدب مع الله تعالى في الألفاظ. 
فإن الخضر أضاف عيب السفينة إلى نفسه بقوله " فَأَرَدْتُ أَنْ أَعِيبَهَا " . 
وأما الخير, فأضافه إلى الله تعالى لقوله: " فَأَرَادَ رَبُّكَ أَنْ يَبْلُغَا أَشُدَّهُمَا وَيَسْتَخْرِجَا كَنْزَهُمَا رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ " . 
كما قال إبراهيم عليه السلام " وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ " . 
وقالت الجن: " وَأَنَّا لَا نَدْرِي أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَدًا " مع أن الكل بقضاء الله وقدره. 
ومنها: أنه ينبغي للصاحب أن لا يفارق صاحبه, في حالة من الأحوال, ويترك صحبته, حتى يعتبه, ويعذر منه, كما فعل الخضر مع موسى. 
ومنها: أن موافقة الصاحب لصاحبه, في غير الأمور المحذورة, مدعاة, وسبب لبقاء الصحبة, وتأكدها, كما أن عدم الموافقة, سبب لقطع المرافقة. 
*" ويسألونك عن ذي القرنين قل سأتلو عليكم منه ذكرا " (83)*
كان أهل الكتاب أو المشركون, سألوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قصة ذي القرنين. 
فأمره الله أن يقول: " سَأَتْلُو عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْهُ ذِكْرًا " فيه نبأ مفيد, وخطاب عجيب. 
أي: سأتلوا عليكم من أحواله, ما يتذكر فيه, ويكون عبرة. 
وأما ما سوى ذلك من أحواله, فلم يتله عليهم. 
*" إنا مكنا له في الأرض وآتيناه من كل شيء سببا " (84)*
" إِنَّا مَكَّنَّا لَهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ " أي: ملكه الله تعالى, ومكنه من النفوذ في أقطار الأرض, وانقيادهم له. 
" وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ سَبَبًا فَأَتْبَعَ سَبَبًا " أي: أعطاه الله من الأسباب الموصلة له, لما وصل إليه, ما به يستعين على قهر البلدان, وسهولة الوصول إلى أقاصي العمران. 
وعمل بتلك الأسباب, التي أعطاه الله إياها, أي: استعملها على وجهها. 
فليس كل من عنده شيء من الأسباب يسلكه, ولا كل أحد يكون قادرا على السبب. 
فإدا اجتمعت القدرة على السبب الحقيقي, والعمل به, حصل المقصود, وإن عدما أو أحدهما لم يحصل. 
وهذه الأسباب التي أعطاه الله إياها, لم يخبرنا الله ولا رسوله بها, ولم تتناقلها الأخبار على وجه يفيد العلم, فلهذا, لا يسعنا غير السكوت عنها, وعدم الالتفات لما يذكره النقلة للإسرائيليات ونحوها. 
ولكننا نعلم بالجملة, أنها أسباب قوية كثيرة, داخلية وخارجية, بها صار له جند عظيم, ذو عدد وعدد ونظام. 
وبه تمكن من قهر الأعداء, ومن تسهيل الوصول إلى مشارق الأرض ومغاربها, وأنحائها. 
فأعطاه الله, ما بلغ به مغرب الشمس, حتى رأى الشمس في مرأى العين, كأنها تغرب في عين حمئة, أي: سوداء, وهذا هو المعتاد لمن كان بينه وبين أفق الشمس الغربي ماء, رآها تغرب في نفس الماء وإن كانت في غاية الارتفاع, ووجد عندها, أي: عند مغربها قوما. 
" قُلْنَا يَا ذَا الْقَرْنَيْنِ إِمَّا أَنْ تُعَذِّبَ وَإِمَّا أَنْ تَتَّخِذَ فِيهِمْ حُسْنًا " أي: إما أن تعذبهم, بقتل, أو ضرب, أو أسر ونحوه, وإما أن تحسن إليهم فخير بين الأمرين, لأن الظاهر أنهم كفار, أو فساق, أو فيهم شيء من ذلك. 
لأنهم لو كانوا مؤمنين غير فساق, لم يرخص في تعذيبهم. 
فكان عند ذي القرنين, من السياسة الشرعية, ما استحق به المدح والثناء, لتوفيق الله له لذلك, فقال: سأجعلهم قسمين. 
*" قال أما من ظلم فسوف نعذبه ثم يرد إلى ربه فيعذبه عذابا نكرا " (87)*
" أَمَّا مَنْ ظَلَمَ " بالكفر " فَسَوْفَ نُعَذِّبُهُ ثُمَّ يُرَدُّ إِلَى رَبِّهِ فَيُعَذِّبُهُ عَذَابًا نُكْرًا " أي: تحصل له العقوبتان, عقوبة الدنيا, وعقوبة الآخرة. 
*" وأما من آمن وعمل صالحا فله جزاء الحسنى وسنقول له من أمرنا يسرا " (88)*
" وَأَمَّا مَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُ جَزَاءً الْحُسْنَى " أي: فله الجنة والحالة الحسنة عند الله جزاء يوم القيامة. 
" وَسَنَقُولُ لَهُ مِنْ أَمْرِنَا يُسْرًا " أي: وسنحسن إليه, ونلطف له بالقول, ونيسر له المعاملة. 
وهذا يدل على كونه من الملوك الصالحين الأولياء, العادلين العالمين, حيث وافق كل مرضاة الله في معاملة كل أحد, بما يليق بحاله. 
*" حتى إذا بلغ مطلع الشمس وجدها تطلع على قوم لم نجعل لهم من دونها سترا " (90)*
أي لما وصل إلى مغرب الشمس كر راجعا, قاصدا مطلعها, متبعا للأسباب, التي أعطاه الله. 
فوصل إلى مطلع الشمس فـ " وَجَدَهَا تَطْلُعُ عَلَى قَوْمٍ لَمْ نَجْعَلْ لَهُمْ مِنْ دُونِهَا سِتْرًا " أي: وجدها تطلع على أناس ليس لهم ستر من الشمس. 
إما لعدم استعدادهم في المساكن, وذلك لزيادة همجيتهم وتوحشهم, وعدم تمدنهم. 
وإما لكون الشمس, دائمة عندهم, لا تغرب غروبا يذكر, كما يوجد ذلك في شرقي أفريقيا الجنوبي. 
فوصل إلى موضع انقطع عنه علم أهل الأرض, فضلا عن وصولهم إليه بأبدانهم. 
ومع هذا, فكل هذا بتقدير الله له, وعلمه به ولهذا قال " كَذَلِكَ وَقَدْ أَحَطْنَا " بما عنده من الخير والأسباب العظيمة وعلمنا معه, حيثما توجه وسار.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (296)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(91) الى الأية(100)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف**

" ثم أتبع سببا " (92)
*


" ثُمَّ أَتْبَعَ سَبَبًا حَتَّى إِذَا بَلَغَ بَيْنَ السَّدَّيْنِ " قال  المفسرون: ذهب متوجها من المشرق, قاصدا للشمال, فوصل إلى ما بين السدين, وهما سدان, كانا معروفين في ذلك الزمان. 
سدان من سلاسل الجبال, المتصلة يمنة ويسره حتى تتصل بالبحار, بين يأجوج ومأجوج وبين الناس. 
وجد من دون السدين قوما, لا يكادون يفقهون قولا, لعجمة ألسنتهم, واستعجام أذهانهم وقلوبهم. 
وقد أعطى الله ذا القرنين من الأسباب العلمية, ما فقه به ألسنة أولئك القوم وفقههم, وراجعهم, وراجعوه. 
فاشتكوا إليه ضرر يأجوج ومأجوج, وهما: أمتان عظيمتان من بني آدم فقالوا
*" قالوا يا ذا القرنين إن يأجوج ومأجوج مفسدون في الأرض فهل نجعل لك خرجا على أن تجعل بيننا وبينهم سدا " (94)*
" إِنَّ يَأْجُوجَ وَمَأْجُوجَ مُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ " بالقتل وأخذ الأموال وغير ذلك. 
" فَهَلْ نَجْعَلُ لَكَ خَرْجًا " أي جعلا " عَلَى أَنْ تَجْعَلَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَهُمْ سَدًّا " ودل ذلك على عدم اقتدارهم بأنفسهم, على بنيان السد, وعرفوا اقتدار ذي القرنين عليه, فبذلوا له أجرة, ليفعل ذلك, وذكروا له السبب الداعي, وهو: إفسادهم في الأرض. 
فلم يكن ذو القرنين ذا طمع, ولا رغبة في الدنيا, ولا تاركا لإصلاح أحوال الرعية. 
بل قصده الإصلاح, فلذلك أجاب طلبتهم, لما فيها من المصلحة, ولم يأخذ منهم أجرة, وشكر ربه على تمكينه واقتداره, فقال لهم: 
*" قال ما مكني فيه ربي خير فأعينوني بقوة أجعل بينكم وبينهم ردما " (95)*
" مَا مَكَّنِّي فِيهِ رَبِّي خَيْرٌ " أي: مما تبذلون لي وتعطوني, وإنما أطلب منكم أن تعينوني بقوة منكم بأيديكم " أَجْعَلْ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَهُمْ رَدْمًا " أي: مانعا من عبورهم عليكم. 
*" آتوني زبر الحديد حتى إذا ساوى بين الصدفين قال انفخوا حتى إذا جعله نارا قال آتوني أفرغ عليه قطرا " (96)*
" آتُونِي زُبَرَ الْحَدِيدِ " أي: قطع الحديد, فأعطوه ذلك. 
" حَتَّى إِذَا سَاوَى بَيْنَ الصَّدَفَيْنِ " أي: الجبلين اللذين بني بينهما السد " قَالَ انْفُخُوا " أي: أوقدوها إيقادا عظيما, واستعملوا لها المنافيخ, لتشتد, فتذيب النحاس. 
فلما ذاب النحاس, الذي يريد أن يلصقه بين زبر الحديد " قَالَ آتُونِي أُفْرِغْ عَلَيْهِ قِطْرًا " أي: نحاسا مذابا. 
فأفرغ عليه القطر, فاستحكم السد استحكاما هائلا, وامتنع له من وراءه من الناس, من ضرر يأجوج ومأجوج. 
*" فما اسطاعوا أن يظهروه وما استطاعوا له نقبا "(97)* 
" فَمَا اسْطَاعُوا أَنْ يَظْهَرُوهُ وَمَا اسْتَطَاعُوا لَهُ نَقْبًا " أي:  فما لهم استطاعة, ولا قدرة على الصعود عليه, لارتفاعه, ولا على نقبه لإحكامه وقوته. 
*" قال هذا رحمة من ربي فإذا جاء وعد ربي جعله دكاء وكان وعد ربي حقا " (98)*
فلما فعل هذا الفعل الجميل والأثر الجليل, أضاف النعمة إلى موليها وقال: " هَذَا رَحْمَةٌ مِنْ رَبِّي " أي: من فضله وإحسانه عليَّ. 
وهذه حال الخلفاء والصالحين, إذا من الله عليهم بالنعم الجليلة, ازداد شكرهم وإقرارهم, واعترافهم بنعمة الله كما قال سليمان عليه السلام, لما حضر عنده عرش ملكة سبأ, مع البعد العظيم قال: " هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ " بخلاف أهل التجبر والتكبر, والعلو في الأرض فإن النعم الكبار, تزيدهم أشرا وبطرا. 
كما قال قارون لما آتاه الله من الكنوز, ما إن مفاتحه لتنوء بالعصبة أولي القوة قال: " إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي " وقوله: " فَإِذَا جَاءَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي " أي: لخروج يأجوج ومأجوج " جَعَلَهُ " أي: ذلك السد المحكم المتقن " دَكَّاءَ " أي: دكه فانهدم, واستوى هو والأرض " وَكَانَ وَعْدُ رَبِّي حَقًّا " .
*" وتركنا بعضهم يومئذ يموج في بعض ونفخ في الصور فجمعناهم جمعا " (99)*
" وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَمُوجُ فِي بَعْضٍ " يحتمل أن الضمير, يعود إلى يأجوج ومأجوج. 
وأنهم إذا خرجوا على الناس من كثرتهم واستيعابهم للأرض كلها - يموج بعضهم ببعض, كما قال تعالى " حَتَّى إِذَا فُتِحَتْ يَأْجُوجُ وَمَأْجُوجُ وَهُمْ مِنْ كُلِّ حَدَبٍ يَنْسِلُونَ " . 
ويحتمل أن الضمير يعود إلى الخلائق يوم القيامة, وأنهم يجتمعون فيه فيكثرون ويموج بعضهم ببعض, من الأهوال والزلازل العظام, بدليل قوله: " وَتَرَكْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ " إلى " لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعًا " أي: إذا نفخ إسرافيل في الصور, أعاد الله الأرواح إلى الأجساد, ثم حشرهم, وجمعهم لموقف القيامة, الأولين منهم والأخرين, والكافرين والمؤمنين, ليسألوا ويحاسبوا ويجزوا بأعمالهم. 
فأما الكافرون على اختلافهم فإن جهنم جزاؤهم, خالدين فيها أبدا. 
*" وعرضنا جهنم يومئذ للكافرين عرضا " (100)*
ولهذا قال: " وَعَرَضْنَا جَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْكَافِرِينَ عَرْضًا " كما قال تعالى: " وإذا الجحيم برزت " أي: عرضت لهم لتكون مأواهم ومنزلهم, وليتمتعوا بأغلالها وسعيرها, وحميمها, وزمهريرها, وليذوقوا من العقاب, ما تبكم له القلوب, وتصم الآذان, وهذا آثار أعمالهم, وجزاء أفعالهم. 
فإنهم في الدنيا " كَانَتْ أَعْيُنُهُمْ فِي غِطَاءٍ عَنْ ذِكْرِي " أي: معرضين عن الذكر الحكيم, والقرآن الكريم, وقالوا: " قُلُوبُنَا فِي أَكِنَّةٍ مِمَّا تَدْعُونَا إِلَيْهِ " . 
وفي أعينهم أغطية تمنعهم من رؤية آيات الله النافعة كما قال تعالى: " وَعَلَى أَبْصَارِهِمْ غِشَاوَةٌ " . 
" وَكَانُوا لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَمْعًا " أي: لا يقدرون على سمع آيات الله الموصلة إلى الإيمان, لبغضهم القرآن والرسول. 
فإن المبغض, لا يستطيع أن يلقي سمعه إلى كلام من أبغضه. 
فإذا انحجبت عنهم طرق العلم والخير, فليس لهم سمع ولا بصر, ولا عقل نافع فقد كفروا بالله, وجحدوا آياته, وكذبوا رسله, فاستحقوا جهنم, وساءت مصيرا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (297)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الكهف
من الأية(101) الى الأية(110)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الكهف**
*


*" أفحسب الذين كفروا أن يتخذوا عبادي من دوني أولياء إنا أعتدنا جهنم للكافرين نزلا " (102)*
وهذا برهان وبيان, لبطلان دعوى المشركين الكافرين, الذين اتخذوا بعض الأنبياء والأولياء, شركاء لله يعبدونهم, ويزعمون أنهم يكونون لهم أولياء, ينجونهم من عذاب الله, وينيلونهم ثوابه, وهم قد كفروا بالله ورسوله. 
يقول الله لهم على وجه الاستفهام والإنكار المتقرر بطلانه في العقول: "  أَفَحَسِبَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنْ يَتَّخِذُوا عِبَادِي مِنْ دُونِي أَوْلِيَاءَ " أي: لا يكون ذلك ولا يوالي ولي الله, معاديا لله أبدا. 
فإن الأولياء موافقون لله, في محبته, ورضاه, وسخطه, وبغضه. 
فيكون على هذا المعنى, مشابها لقوله تعالى " وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلَاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ " . 
فمن زعم أنه يتخذ ولي الله وليا له, وهو معاد لله, فهو كاذب. 
ويحتمل - وهو الظاهر - أن المعنى: أفحسب الكفار بالله, المنابذون لرسله, أن يتخذوا من دون الله أولياء ينصرونهم, وينفعونهم من دون الله, ويدفعون عنهم الأذى؟. 
هذا حسبان باطل, وظن فاسد, فإن جميع المخلوقين, ليس بيدهم من النفع والضر, شيء. 
ويكون هذا, كقوله تعالى: " قُلِ ادْعُوا الَّذِينَ زَعَمْتُمْ مِنْ دُونِهِ فَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ كَشْفَ الضُّرِّ عَنْكُمْ وَلَا تَحْوِيلًا " , " وَلَا يَمْلِكُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ الشَّفَاعَةَ " . 
ونحو ذلك من الآيات التي يذكر الله فيها, أن المتخذ من دونه وليا ينصره ويواليه, ضال خائب الرجاء, غير نائل لبعض مقصوده. 
" إِنَّا أَعْتَدْنَا جَهَنَّمَ لِلْكَافِرِينَ نُزُلًا " أي ضيافة وقرى فبئس النزل نزلهم, وبئست جهنم, ضيافتهم. 
*" قل هل ننبئكم بالأخسرين أعمالا " (103)*
أي: قل يا محمد, للناس - على وجه التحذير والإنذار-: هل أخبركم بأخسر الناس أعمالا على الإطلاق؟ 
*" الذين ضل سعيهم في الحياة الدنيا وهم يحسبون أنهم يحسنون صنعا " (104)*
" الَّذِينَ ضَلَّ سَعْيُهُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا " أي: بطل واضمحل كل ما عملوه, من عمل, وهم يحسبون أنهم محسنون في صنعه. 
فكيف بأعمالهم, التي يعلمون أنها باطلة, وأنها محادة لله ورسله, ومعاداة؟!! فمن هم هؤلاء الذين خسرت أعمالهم, فخسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة؟ ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين. 
*" أولئك الذين كفروا بآيات ربهم ولقائه فحبطت أعمالهم فلا نقيم لهم يوم القيامة وزنا " (105)*
" أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَلِقَائِهِ " أي: جحدوا  الآيات القرآنية والآيات العيانية, الدالة على وجوب الإيمان به, وملائكته, ورسله, وكتبه, واليوم الآخر. 
" فَحَبِطَتْ " بسبب ذلك " أَعْمَالُهُمْ فَلَا نُقِيمُ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَزْنًا " لأن الوزن فائدته, مقابلة الحسنات بالسيئات, والنظر في الراجح منها والمرجوح وهؤلاء, لا حسنات لهم, لعدم شرطها, وهو الإيمان, كما قال تعالى " وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا وَلَا هَضْمًا " . 
لكن تعد أعمالهم, وتحصى, ويقررون بها, ويخزون بها على رءوس الأشهاد, ثم يعذبون عليها, ولهذا قال: " ذَلِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ " 
*" ذلك جزاؤهم جهنم بما كفروا واتخذوا آياتي ورسلي هزوا " (106)*
" ذَلِكَ جَزَاؤُهُمْ " أي: حبوط أعمالهم, وأنه لا يقام لهم يوم القيامة, وزن, لحقارتهم وخستهم, بكفرهم بآيات الله, واتخاذهم آياته ورسله, هزوا يستهزئون بها, ويسخرون منهم. 
مع أن الواجب في آيات الله ورسله, الإيمان التام بها, والتعظيم لها, والقيام بها أتم القيام. 
وهؤلاء عكسوا القضية, فانعكس أمرهم, وتعسوا, وانتكسوا في العذاب. 
*" إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كانت لهم جنات الفردوس نزلا " (107)*
ولما بين مآل الكافرين وأعمالهم, بين أعمال المؤمنين ومآلهم فقال: " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا " إلى " حِوَلًا " . 
أي: إن الذين آمنوا بقلوبهم, وعملوا الصالحات بجوارحهم. 
وشمل هذا الوصف جميع الدين, عقائده, وأعماله, أصوله, وفروعه الظاهرة, والباطنة. 
فهؤلاء - على اختلاف طبقاتهم من الإيمان, والعمل الصالح - لهم جنات الفردوس. 
يحتمل أن المراد بجنات الفردوس, أعلى الجنة, ووسطها, وأفضلها, وأن هذا الثواب, لمن كمل فيه الإيمان, والعمل الصالح, والأنبياء والمقربون. 
ويحتمل أن يراد بها, جميع منازل الجنان, فيشمل هذا الثواب, جميع طبقات أهل الإيمان, من المقربين, والمقتصدين كل بحسب حاله. 
وهذا أول المعنيين, لعمومه, ولذكر الجنة, بلفظ الجمع المضاف إلى الفردوس, وأن الفردوس يطلق على البستان, المحتوي على الكرم, أو الأشجار الملتفة وهذا صادق على جميع الجنة. 
فجنة الفردوس, نزل, وضيافة لأهل الإيمان, والعمل الصالح. 
وأي ضيافة أجل, وأكبر, وأعظم, من هذه الضيافة, المحتوية على كل نعيم, للقلوب, والأرواح, والأبدان, وفيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس. 
وتلذ الأعين من المنازل الأنيقة, والرياض الناضرة والأشجار المثمرة. 
والطيور المغردة الشجية, والمآكل اللذيذة, والمشارب الشهية, والنساء الحسان, والخدم, والولدان, والأنهار السارحة, والمناظر الرائقة, والجمال الحسي والمعنوي, والنعمة الدائمة. 
وأعلى ذلك وأفضله وأجله, التنعم بالقرب من الرحمن [ونيل رضاه, الذي هو أكبر نعيم الجنان, والتمتع برؤية وجه الكريم, وسماع الكلام الرءوف الرحيم]. 
فله تلك الضيافة, ما أجلها وأجملها, وأدومها, وأكملها!! وهي أعظم من أن يحيط بها وصف أحد من الخلائق, أو تخطر على القلوب. 
فلو علم العباد بعض ذلك النعيم, علما حقيقيا, يصل إلى قلوبهم, لطارت إليها قلوبهم بالأشواق, ولتقطعت أرواحهم, من ألم الفراق, ولساروا إليها زرافات ووحدانا. 
ولم يؤثروا عليها دنيا فانية, ولذات منغصة متلاشية. 
ولم يفوتوا أوقاتا, تذهب ضائعة خاسرة, يقابل كل لحظة منها من النعيم من الحقب آلاف مؤلفة. 
ولكن الغفلة شملت. 
والإيمان ضعف, والعلم قل, والإرادة وهت فكان, ما كان فلا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله العلي العظيم. 
*" خالدين فيها لا يبغون عنها حولا " (108)*
وقوله " خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا " هذا هو تمام النعيم, إن فيها, النعم الكامل, ومن تمامه أنه لا ينقطع " لَا يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلًا " . 
أي: تحولا ولا انتقالا, لأنهم لا يرون إلا ما يعجبهم ويبهجهم, ويسرهم ويفرحهم, ولا يرون نعيما فوق ما هم فيه. 
*" قل لو كان البحر مدادا لكلمات ربي لنفد البحر قبل أن تنفد كلمات ربي ولو جئنا بمثله مددا " (109)*
أي قل لهم مخبرا عن عظمة الباري, وسعة صفاته, وأنها لا يحيط العباد بشيء منها: " لَوْ كَانَ الْبَحْرُ " أي هذه الأبحر الموجودة في العالم. 
" مِدَادًا لِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّي " أي: وأشجار الدنيا, من أولها إلى آخرها, من أشجار البلدان والبراري, والبحار, أقلام. 
" لَنَفِدَ الْبَحْرُ " وتكسرت الأقلام " قَبْلَ أَنْ تَنْفَدَ كَلِمَاتُ رَبِّي " وهذا شيء عظيم, لا يحيط به أحد. 
وفي الآية الأخرى " ولو أن ما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله إن الله عزيز حكيم " وهذا من باب تقريب المعنى إلى الأذهان, لأن هذه الأشياء مخلوقة, وجميع المخلوقات, منقضية منتهية. 
وأما كلام الله, فإنه من جملة صفاته, وصفاته غير مخلوقة, ولا لها حد ولا منتهى. 
فأي سعة وعظمة تصورتها القلوب, فالله فوق ذلك. 
وبهذا سائر صفات الله تعالى, كعلمه, وحكمته, وقدرته, ورحمته. 
فلو جمع علم الخلائق من الأولين والآخرين أهل السماوات وأهل الأرض لكان بالنسبة إلى علم العظيم, أقل من نسبة عصفور, وقع على حافة البحر, فأخذ بمنقاره من البحر بالنسبة للبحر وعظمته. 
ذلك بأن الله, له الصفات العظيمة الواسعة الكاملة, وأن إلى ربك المنتهى. 
*" قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فمن كان يرجو لقاء ربه فليعمل عملا صالحا ولا يشرك بعبادة ربه أحدا " (110)*
أي: " قُلْ " يا محمد للكفار وغيرهم: " إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ " أي: لست بإله, ولا لي شركة في الملك, ولا علم بالغيب, ولا عندي خزائن الله. 
" إِنَّمَا أَنَا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ " عبد من عبيد ربي, " يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ " أي: فضلت عليكم بالوحي, الذي يوحيه إلي, الذي أجله الإخبار لكم, أنما إلهكم إله واحد, أي: لا شريك له, ولا أحد يستحق من العبادة مثقال ذرة, وأدعوكم إلى العمل الذي يقربكم منه, وينيلكم ثوابه, ويدفع عنكم عقابه. 
ولهذا قال: " فَمَنْ كَانَ يَرْجُوا لِقَاءَ رَبِّهِ فَلْيَعْمَلْ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا " وهو الموافق لشرع الله, من واجب ومستحب. 
" وَلَا يُشْرِكْ بِعِبَادَةِ رَبِّهِ أَحَدًا " أي لا يرائي بعمله بل يعمله خالصا لوجه الله تعالى. 
فهذا الذي جمع بين الإخلاص والمتابعة, هو الذي ينال ما يرجو ويطلب. 
وأما من عدا ذلك, فإنه خاسر في دنياه وأخراه, وقد فاته القرب من مولاه, ونيل رضاه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (298)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(1) الى الأية(10)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم**
*
*" ذكر رحمة ربك عبده زكريا " (2)*
أي: هذا " ذِكْرُ رَحْمَةِ رَبِّكَ عَبْدَهُ زَكَرِيَّا " سنقصه عليك, ونفصله تفصيلا, يعرف به حالة نبيه زكريا, وآثاره الصالحة, ومناقبه الجميلة. 
فإن في قصها عبرة للمعتبرين, وأسوة للمقتدين. 
ولأن في تفصيل رحمته لأوليائه, وبأي سبب حصلت لهم, مما يدعو إلى محبة الله تعالى, والإكثار من ذكره ومعرفته, والسبب الموصل إليه. 
وذلك أن الله تعالى, اجتبى واصطفى, زكريا عليه السلام لرسالته, وخصه بوحيه. 
فقام بذلك قيام أمثاله من المرسلين, ودعا العباد إلى ربه, وعلمهم ما علمه الله, ونصح لهم في حياته وبعد مماته, كإخوانه من المرسلين, ومن اتبعهم. 
فلما رأى من نفسه الضعف, وخاف أن يموت,. 
ولم يكن أحد ينوب منابه في دعوة الخلق إلى ربهم والنصح لهم شكا إلى ربه ضعفه الظاهر والباطن, وناداه نداء خفيا, ليكون أكمل, وأفضل, وأتم إخلاصا فقال: 
*" قال رب إني وهن العظم مني واشتعل الرأس شيبا ولم أكن بدعائك رب شقيا " (4)*
" رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي " أي: وهى وضعف, وإذا ضعف العظم, الذي هو عماد البدن, ضعف غيره. 
" وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا " لأن الشيب دليل الضعف والكبر, ورسول الموت, ورائده, ونذيره. 
فتوسل إلى الله تعالى بضعفه وعجزه, وهذا من أحب الوسائل إلى الله, لأنه يدل التبري من الحول والقوة, وتعلق القلب بحول الله وقوته. 
" وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا " أي: لم تكن يا رب تردني خائبا ولا محروما من الإجابة. 
بل لم تزل بي حفيا, ولدعائي مجيبا. 
ولم تزل ألطافك تتوالى علي, وإحسانك واصلا إلي. 
وهذا توسل إلى الله, بإنعامه عليه, وإجابة دعواته السابقة. 
فسأل الذي أحسن سابقا, أن يتمم إحسانه لاحقا. 
*" وإني خفت الموالي من ورائي وكانت امرأتي عاقرا فهب لي من لدنك وليا " (5)*
" وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِنْ وَرَائِي " أي: وإني خفت من يتولى على بني إسرائيل من بعد موتي, أي: لا يقوموا بدينك حق القيام, ولا يدعوا عبادك إليك. 
وظاهر هذا, أنه لم ير فيهم أحدا, فيه لياقة للإمامة في الدين. 
وهذا فيه شفقة زكريا عليه السلام, ونصحه. 
وأن طلبه للولد, ليس كطلب غيره, قصده مجرد المصلحة الدنيوية, وإنما قصده, مصلحة الدين, والخوف من ضياعه, ورأي غيره, غير صالح لذلك. 
وكان بيته من البيوت المشهورة في الدين, ومعدن الرسالة, ومظنة للخير. 
فدعا الله أن يرزقه ولدا, يقوم بالدين من بعده. 
واشتكى أن امرأته عاقر, أي ليست تلد أصلا, وأنه قد بلغ من الكبر عتيا, أي: عمرا يندر معه وجود الشهوة والولد. 
" فَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا " وهذه الولاية, ولاية الدين, وميراث النبوة والعلم والعمل. 
*" يرثني ويرث من آل يعقوب واجعله رب رضيا " (6)*
ولهذا قال: " يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيًّا " أي: عبدا صالحا ترضاه, وتحببه إلى عبادك. 
والحاصل أنه سأل الله ولدا, ذكرا, صالحا, يبق بعد موته, ويكون وليا من بعده, ويكون نبيا مرضيا عند الله وعند خلقه, وهذا أفضل ما يكون من الأولاد. 
ومن رحمة الله بعبده, أنه يرزقه ولدا صالحا, جامعا لمكارم الأخلاق, ومحامد الشيم. 
*" يا زكريا إنا نبشرك بغلام اسمه يحيى لم نجعل له من قبل سميا " (7)*
فرحمه ربه واستجاب دعوته فقال: " يَا زَكَرِيَّا " إلى " وَعَشِيًّا " أي: بشره الله تعالى على يد الملائكة بـ " يحيى " وسماه الله له " يحيى " . 
وكان اسما موافقا لمسماه: يحيا حياة حسية, فتتم به المنة, ويحيا حياة معنوية, وهي حياة القلب والروح, بالوحي والعلم والدين. 
" لَمْ نَجْعَلْ لَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ سَمِيًّا " أي: لم يسم هذا الاسم قبله أحد. 
ويحتمل أن المعنى: لم نجعل له من قبل مثيلا ومساميا. 
فيكون, بشارة بكماله, واتصافه بالصفات الحميدة, وأنه فاق من قبله ولكن هذا الاحتمال هذا العموم, لا بد أن يكون مخصوصا بإبراهيم, وموسى, ونوح عليهم الصلاة والسلام, ونحوهم, ممن هو أفضل من يحيى قطعا. 
فحينئذ لما جاءته البشارة بهذا المولود, الذي طلبه, استغرب وتعجب وقال: 
*" قال رب أنى يكون لي غلام وكانت امرأتي عاقرا وقد بلغت من الكبر عتيا " (8)*
" رَبِّ أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ " والحال أن المانع من وجود الولد, موجود بي وبزوجتي؟ وكأنه وقت دعائه, لم يستحضر هذا المانع, لقوة الوارد في قلبه, وشدة الحرص العظيم على الولد. 
وفي هذه الحال, حين قبلت دعوته, تعجب من ذلك, فأجابه الله بقوله: 
*" قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين وقد خلقتك من قبل ولم تك شيئا " (9)*
" كَذَلِكَ قَالَ رَبُّكَ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ " أي: الأمر مستغرب في العادة, وفي سنة الله في الخليقة, ولكن قدرة الله تعالى صالحة لإيجاده بدون أسبابها فذلك هين عليه, ليس بأصعب من إيجاده قبل, ولم يكن شيئا. 
*" قال رب اجعل لي آية قال آيتك ألا تكلم الناس ثلاث ليال سويا " (10)*
" قَالَ رَبِّ اجْعَلْ لِي آيَةً " أي: يطمئن بها قلبي. 
وليس هذا شكا في خبر الله, وإنما هو, كما قال الخليل عليه السلام " رَبِّ أَرِنِي كَيْفَ تُحْيِ الْمَوْتَى قَالَ أَوَلَمْ تُؤْمِنْ قَالَ بَلَى وَلَكِنْ لِيَطْمَئِنَّ قَلْبِي " فطلب زيادة العلم, والوصول إلى عين اليقين بعد علم اليقين, فأجابه الله إلى طلبته, رحمة به. 
" قَالَ آيَتُكَ أَلَّا تُكَلِّمَ النَّاسَ ثَلَاثَ لَيَالٍ سَوِيًّا " وفي الآية الأخرى " ثَلَاثَةَ أَيَّامٍ إِلَّا رَمْزًا " . 
والمعنى واحد, لأنه تارة يعبر بالليالي, وتارة بالأيام ومؤداها واحد. 
وهذا من الآيات العجيبة, فإن منعه من الكلام مدة ثلاثة أيام, وعجزه عنه من غير خرس ولا آفة, بل كان سويا, لا نقص فيه - من الأدلة على قدرة الله الخارقة للعوائد, ومع هذا, ممنوع من الكلام, الذي يتعلق بالآدميين وخطابهم. 
وأما التسبيح, والذكر ونحوه, فغير ممنوع منه. 
ولهذا قال في الآية الأخرى " وَاذْكُرْ رَبَّكَ كَثِيرًا وَسَبِّحْ بِالْعَشِيِّ وَالْإِبْكَارِ " . 
فاطمأن قلبه, واستبشر بهذه البشارة العظيمة, وامتثل لأمر الله له, بالشكر, بعبادته وذكره. 
فعكف في محرابه, وخرج على قومه منه, فأوحى إليهم. 
أي: بالإشارة والرمز " أَنْ سَبِّحُوا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا " لأن البشارة بـ " يحيى " في حق الجميع, مصلحة دينية. 
" يَا يَحْيَى خُذِ الْكِتَابَ بِقُوَّةٍ وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيًّا " 
دل الكلام السابق, على ولادة يحيى, وشبابه, وتربيته. 
فلما وصل إلى حالة يفهم فيها الخطاب, أمره الله أن يأخذ الكتاب بقوة, أي: بجد واجتهاد. 
وذلك بالاجتهاد في حفظ ألفاظه, وفهم معانيه, والعمل بأوامره ونواهيه. 
هذا تمام أخذ الكتاب بقوة. 
فامتثل أمر ربه وأقبل على الكتاب فحفظه وفهمه, وجعل الله فيه من الذكاء والفطنة, ما لا يوجد في غيره ولهذا قال: " وَآتَيْنَاهُ الْحُكْمَ صَبِيًّا " .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (299)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(11) الى الأية(21)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم
*
*" وحنانا من لدنا وزكاة وكان تقيا "(13)
**وآتيناه أيضا حنانا " مِنْ لَدُنَّا " أي: رحمة ورأفة, تيسرت بها أموره, وصلحت بها أحواله, واستقامت بها أفعاله. 
" وَزَكَاةً " أي: طهارة من الآفات والذنوب, فطهر قلبه, وتزكى عقله, وذلك يتضمن زوال الأوصاف المذمومة, والأخلاق الرديئة, وزيادة الأخلاق الحسنة, والأوصاف المحمودة ولهذا قال: " وَكَانَ تَقِيًّا " أي: فاعلا للمأمور, تاركا للمحظور. 
ومن كان مؤمنا تقيا, كان لله وليا, وكان من أهل الجنة, التي أعدت للمتقين. 
وحصل له من الثواب الدنيوي والأخروي, ما رتبه الله على التقوى.* 
*" وبرا بوالديه ولم يكن جبارا عصيا " (14)*
*وكان أيضا برا " بِوَالِدَيْهِ " أي لم يكن عاقا, ولا مسيئا إلى أبويه بل كان محسنا إليهما بالقول والفعل. 
" وَلَمْ يَكُنْ جَبَّارًا عَصِيًّا " أي لم يكن متجبرا متكبرا عن عبادة الله, ولا مترفعا على عبادة الله, ولا على والديه. 
فجمع بين القيام بحق الله, وحق خلقه, ولهذا حصلت له السلامة من الله, في جميع أحواله مبادئها وعواقبها.* 
*" وسلام عليه يوم ولد ويوم يموت ويوم يبعث حيا " (15)*
*فلذا قال: " وَسَلَامٌ عَلَيْهِ يَوْمَ وُلِدَ وَيَوْمَ يَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ يُبْعَثُ حَيًّا " وذلك يقتضي سلامته من الشيطان, والشر, والعقاب في هذه الأحوال الثلاثة وما بينها, وأنه سالم من النار والأهوال, ومن أهل دار السلام. 
فصلوات الله وسلامه عليه, وعلى والده, وعلى سائر المرسلين, وجعلنا من أتباعهم, إنه جواد كريم.* 
*" واذكر في الكتاب مريم إذ انتبذت من أهلها مكانا شرقيا " (16)*
*لما ذكر قصة زكريا ويحيى, وكانت من الآيات العجيبة, انتقل, منها إلى ما هو أعجب منها, تدريجا من الأدنى إلى الأعلى فقال: " وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ " الكريم " مَرْيَمَ " عليها السلام, وهذا من أعظم فضائلها, أن تذكر في الكتاب العظيم, الذي يتلوه المسلمون, في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها, تذكر فيه بأحسن الذكر, وأفضل الثناء, جزاء لعملها الفاضل, وسعيها الكامل. 
أي: واذكر في الكتاب مريم, في حالها الحسنة, حين " انْتَبَذَتْ " أي: تباعدت عن أهلها " مَكَانًا شَرْقِيًّا " أي: مما يلي الشرق عنهم.* 
*" فاتخذت من دونهم حجابا فأرسلنا إليها روحنا فتمثل لها بشرا سويا " (17)*
*" فَاتَّخَذَتْ مِنْ دُونِهِمْ حِجَابًا " أي: سترا ومانعا. 
وهذا التباعد منها, واتخاذ الحجاب, لتعتزل, وتنفرد بعبادة ربها, وتقنت له في حالة الإخلاص والخضوع, والذل لله تعالى, وذلك امتثال منها لقوله تعالى: " وَإِذْ قَالَتِ الْمَلَائِكَةُ يَا مَرْيَمُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ اصْطَفَاكِ وَطَهَّرَكِ وَاصْطَفَاكِ عَلَى نِسَاءِ الْعَالَمِينَ يَا مَرْيَمُ اقْنُتِي لِرَبِّكِ وَاسْجُدِي وَارْكَعِي مَعَ الرَّاكِعِينَ " . 
" فَأَرْسَلْنَا إِلَيْهَا رُوحَنَا " وهو: جبريل عليه السلام " فَتَمَثَّلَ لَهَا بَشَرًا سَوِيًّا " أي: كاملا من الرجال, في صورة جميلة, وهيئة حسنة, لا عيب فيه ولا نقص, لكونها لا تحتمل رؤيته على ما هو عليه. 
فلما رأته في هذه الحال, وهي معتزلة عن أهلها, منفردة عن الناس, قد اتخذت الحجاب عن أعز الناس عليها, وأهلها, خافت أن يكون رجلا قد تعرض لها بسوء, وطمع فيها, فاعتصمت بربها, واستعاذت منه فقالت له:* 
*" قالت إني أعوذ بالرحمن منك إن كنت تقيا " (18)*
*" إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ " أي. 
ألتجئ به واعتصم برحمته, أن تنالني بسوء. 
" إِنْ كُنْتَ تَقِيًّا " أي: إن كنت تخاف الله, وتعمل بتقواه, فاترك التعرض لي. 
فجمعت بين الاعتصام بربها, وبين تخويفه وترهيبه, وأمره بلزوم التقوى, وهي في تلك الحالة الخالية, والشباب, والبعد عن الناس. 
وهو في ذلك الجمال الباهر, والبشرية الكاملة السوية, ولم ينطق لها بسوء, أو يتعرض لها. 
وإنما ذلك خوف منها, وهذا أبلغ ما يكون من العفة, والبعد عن الشر وأسبابه. 
وهذه العفة - خصوصا مع اجتماع الدواعي, وعدم المانع - من أفضل الأعمال. 
ولذلك أثنى الله عليها فقال: " وَمَرْيَمَ ابْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ الَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِنْ رُوحِنَا " , "  وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ رُوحِنَا وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " .* 
*" قال إنما أنا رسول ربك لأهب لك غلاما زكيا " (19)*
*فأعاضها الله بعفتها, ولدا من آيات الله, ورسولا من رسله. 
فلما رأى جبريل منها الروع والخيفة, قال: " إِنَّمَا أَنَا رَسُولُ رَبِّكِ " أي, إنما وظيفتي وشغلي, تنفيذ رسالة ربي فيك " لِأَهَبَ لَكِ غُلَامًا زَكِيًّا " . 
وهذه بشارة عظيمة بالولد وزكائه, فإن الزكاء, يستلزم تطهيره من الخصال الذميمة, واتصافه بالخصال الحميدة. 
فتعجبت من وجود الولد من غير أب فقالت: " أَنَّى يَكُونُ لِي غُلَامٌ وَلَمْ يَمْسَسْنِي بَشَرٌ وَلَمْ أَكُ بَغِيًّا " والولد لا يوجد إلا بذلك؟!!.* 
*" قال كذلك قال ربك هو علي هين ولنجعله آية للناس ورحمة منا وكان أمرا مقضيا " (21)*
*" قَالَ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ هُوَ عَلَيَّ هَيِّنٌ وَلِنَجْعَلَهُ آيَةً لِلنَّاسِ " تدل على قدرة الله تعالى, وعلى أن الأسباب جميعها, لا تستقل بالتأثير, وإنما تأثيرها بتقدير الله. 
فيرى عباده خرق العوائد في بعض الأسباب العادية, لئلا يقفوا مع الأسباب, ويقطعوا النظر عن مقدرها ومسببها " وَرَحْمَةً مِنَّا " ولنجعله رحمة منا به, وبوالدته, وبالناس. 
أما رحمة الله به, فلما خصه الله بوحيه ومن عليه بما من به على أولي العزم. 
وأما رحمته بوالدته, فلما حصل لها من الفخر, والثناء الحسن, والمنافع العظيمة. 
وأما رحمته بالناس, فإن أكبر نعمه عليهم, أن بعث فيهم رسولا, يتلو عليهم آياته, ويزكيهم, ويعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة, فيؤمنون به, ويطيعونه, وتحصل لهم سعادة الدنيا والآخرة. 
" وَكَانَ " أي: وجود عيسى عليه السلام على هذه الحاله " أَمْرًا مَقْضِيًّا " قضاء سابقا, فلا بد من نفوذ هذا التقدير والقضاء, فنفخ جبريل عليه السلام في جيبها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (300)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(22) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم
*
*" فحملته فانتبذت به مكانا قصيا " (22)*
*أي: لما حملت بعيسى عليه السلام, خافت من الفضيحة, فتباعدت عن الناس " مَكَانًا قَصِيًّا " . 
فلما قرب ولادها, ألجأها المخاض إلى جذع نخلة. 
فلما آلمها وجع الولادة, ووجع الانفراد عن الطعام والشراب, ووجع قلبها من قالة الناس, وخافت عدم صبرها, تمنت أنها ماتت قبل هذا الحادث, وكانت نسيا منسيا فلا تذكر.* 
*" فناداها من تحتها ألا تحزني قد جعل ربك تحتك سريا " (24)*
*وهذا التمني بناء على ذلك المزعج, وليس في هذه الأمنية خير لها, ولا مصلحة, وإنما الخير والمصلحة, بتقدير ما حصل فحينئذ سكن الملك روعها وثبت جأشها وناداها من تحتها, لعله من مكان أنزل من مكانها, وقال لها: لا تحزني, أي: لا تجزعي ولا تهتمي فـ " قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ سَرِيًّا " أي: نهرا تشربين منه.* 
*" وهزي إليك بجذع النخلة تساقط عليك رطبا جنيا " (25)*
*" وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا " أي: طريا لذيذا نافعا " فَكُلِي " من التمر, " وَاشْرَبِي " من النهر " وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا " بعيسى. 
فهذا طمأنينتها من جهة السلامة من ألم الولادة, وحصول المأكل والمشرب الهني.* 
*" فكلي واشربي وقري عينا فإما ترين من البشر أحدا فقولي إني نذرت للرحمن صوما فلن أكلم اليوم إنسيا " (26)*
*وأما من جهة قالة الناس, فأمرها أنها إذا رأت أحدا من البشر, أن تقول على وجه الإشارة: " إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا " أي: سكوتا " فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنْسِيًّا " أي: لا تخاطبيهم, بكلام, لتستريحي من قولهم وكلامهم. 
وكان معروفا عندهم أن السكوت من العبادات المشروعة. 
وإنما لم تؤمر بمخاطبتهم في نفي ذلك عن نفسها لأن الناس لا يصدقونها, ولا فيه فائدة, وليكون تبرئتها بكلام عيسى في المهد, أعظم شاهد على براءتها. 
فإن إتيان المرأة بولد, من دون زوج ودعواها أنه من غير أحد, من أكبر الدعاوي, التى لو أقيم عليها عدة من الشهود, لم تصدق بذلك. 
فجعلت بينة هذا الخارق للعادة, أمرا من جنسه, وهو كلام عيسى في حال صغره جدا, ولهذا قال تعالى: " فَأَتَتْ بِهِ " إلى " أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا "* 
*" فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئا فريا " (27)*
*أي: فلما تعلت مريم من نفاسها, أتت بعيسى قومها تحمله, وذلك, لعلمها ببراءة نفسها وطهارتها, فأتت غير مبالية ولا مكترثة. 
فقالوا: " لَقَدْ جِئْتِ شَيْئًا فَرِيًّا " أي: عظيما وخيما وأرادوا بذلك: البغاء حاشاها من ذلك.* 
*" يا أخت هارون ما كان أبوك امرأ سوء وما كانت أمك بغيا " (28)*
*" يَا أُخْتَ هَارُونَ " الظاهر, أنه أخ لها حقيقي, فنسبوها إليه. 
" مَا كَانَ أَبُوكِ امْرَأَ سَوْءٍ وَمَا كَانَتْ أُمُّكِ بَغِيًّا " أي: لم يكن أبواك إلا صالحين سالمين من البشر, وخصوصا هذا البشر, الذي يشيرون إليه. 
وقصدهم: فكيف كنت على غير وصفهما؟ وأتيت بما لم يأتيا به؟. 
وذلك أن الذرية - في الغالب - بعضها من بعض, في الصلاح وضده. 
فتعجبوا - بحسب ما قام بقلوبهم - كيف وقع منها, فأشارت لهم إليه, أي كلموه.* 
*" فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبيا " (29)*
*وإنما أشارت لذلك, لأنها أمرت عند مخاطبة الناس لها, أن, تقول: " إِنِّي نَذَرْتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ صَوْمًا فَلَنْ أُكَلِّمَ الْيَوْمَ إِنْسِيًّا " . 
فلما أشارت إليهم بتكليمه, تعجبوا من ذلك وقالوا: " كَيْفَ نُكَلِّمُ مَنْ كَانَ فِي الْمَهْدِ صَبِيًّا " لأن ذلك لم تجر به عادة, ولا حصل من أحد في ذلك السن.* 
*" قال إني عبد الله آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبيا " (30)*
*فحينئذ قال عيسى عليه السلام, وهو في المهد صبي: " إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا " فخاطبهم بوصفه بالعبودية, وأنه ليس فيه صفة, يستحق بها أن يكون إلها, أو ابنا للإله, تعالى الله عن قول النصارى المخالفين لعيسى - في قوله " إِنِّي عَبْدُ اللَّهِ " ومدعون موافقته " آتَانِيَ الْكِتَابَ " أي: قضى أن يؤتيني الكتاب " وَجَعَلَنِي نَبِيًّا " فأخبرهم بأنه عبد الله, وأن الله علمه الكتاب, وجعله من جملة أنبيائه, فهذا من كماله لنفسه. 
ثم ذكر تكميله لغيره فقال: " وَجَعَلَنِي مُبَارَكًا أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُ " أي: في أي مكان, وأي زمان. 
فالبركة جعلها الله فيَّ من تعليم الخير والدعوة إليه, والنهي عن الشر, والدعوة إلى الله في أقواله, وأفعاله فكل من جالسه, أو اجتمع به, نالته بركته, وسعد به مصاحبه. 
" وَأَوْصَانِي بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ مَا دُمْتُ حَيًّا " أي: أوصاني بالقيام بحقوقه, التي من أعظمها الصلاة, وحقوق عباده, التي أجلها الزكاة, مدة حياتي, أي: فأنا ممتثل لوصية ربي, عامل عليها, منفذ لها. 
وأوصاني أيضا, أن أبر والدتي فأحسن إليها غاية الإحسان, وأقوم بما ينبغي له, لشرفها وفضلها, ولكونها والدة, لها حق الولادة وتوابعها. 
" وَلَمْ يَجْعَلْنِي جَبَّارًا " أي: متكبرا على الله, مترفعا على عباده " شَقِيًّا " في دنياي وأخراي, فلم يجلعني كذلك بل جعلني مطيعا له خاضعا خاشعا متذللا, متواضعا لعباد الله, سعيدا في الدنيا والآخرة, أنا ومن اتبعني.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (301)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(31) الى الأية(40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم*


*" والسلام علي يوم ولدت ويوم أموت ويوم أبعث حيا " (33)*
*فلما تم له الكمال, ومحامد الخصال قال: " وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَيَّ يَوْمَ وُلِدْتُ وَيَوْمَ أَمُوتُ وَيَوْمَ أُبْعَثُ حَيًّا " أي: من فضل ربي وكرمه, حصلت لي السلامة يوم ولادتي, ويوم بعثي - من الشر, والشيطان والعقوبة. 
وذلك يقتضي سلامته من الأهوال, ودار الفجار, وأنه من أهل دار السلام. 
فهذه معجزة عظيمة, وبرهان باهر, على أنه رسول الله, وعبد الله حقا.* 
*" ذلك عيسى ابن مريم قول الحق الذي فيه يمترون " (34)*
*أي: ذلك الموصوف بتلك الصفات, عيسى بن مريم, من غير شك ولا مرية. 
بل قول الحق, وكلام الله, الذي لا أصدق منه قيلا, ولا أحسن منه حديثا. 
فهذا الخبر اليقيني, عن عيسى عليه السلام, وما قيل فيه مما يخالف هذا, فإنه مقطوع ببطلانه. 
وغايته أن يكون شكا من قائله لا علم له به, ولهذا قال: " الَّذِي فِيهِ يَمْتَرُونَ " أي: يشكون فيما يرون بشكهم, ويجادلون بخرصهم فمن قائل عنه: إنه الله, أو ابن الله, أو ثالث ثلاثة, تعالى الله عن إفكهم وتقولهم, علوا كبيرا.*
*" ما كان لله أن يتخذ من ولد سبحانه إذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون " (35)*
*فـ " مَا كَانَ لِلَّهِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ مِنْ وَلَدٍ " أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق, لأن ذلك من الأمور المستحيلة, لأنه الغني الحميد, المالك لجميع الممالك, فكيف يتخذ من عباده ومماليكه, ولدا؟!! " سُبْحَانَهُ " أي: تنزه وتقدس عن الولد والنقص. 
" إِذَا قَضَى أَمْرًا " أي من الأمور الصغار والكبار, لم يمتنع, عليه ولم يستصعب " فَإِنَّمَا يَقُولُ لَهُ كُنْ فَيَكُونُ " . 
فإذا كان قدره ومشيئته نافذا في العالم العلوي والسفلي, فكيف يكون له ولد؟!!. 
وإذا كان إذا أراد شيئا قال له: " كن فيكون " فكيف يستبعد إيجاده عيسى من غير أب؟!!.* 
*" وإن الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم " (36)*
*ولهذا أخبر عيسى أنه عبد مربوب كغيره فقال: " وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ " الذي خلقنا, وصورنا, ونفذ فينا تدبيره, وصرفنا تقديره. 
" فَاعْبُدُوهُ " أي: أخلصوا له العبادة, واجتهدوا في الإنابة. 
وفي هذا, الإقرار بتوحيد الربوبية, وتوحيد الإلهية, والاستدلال بالأول على الثاني. 
ولهذا قال: " هَذَا صِرَاطٌ مُسْتَقِيمٌ " أي: طريق معتدل, موصل إلى الله, لكونه طريق الرسل وأتباعهم, وما عدا هذا, فإنه من طرق الغي والضلال.* 
*" فاختلف الأحزاب من بينهم فويل للذين كفروا من مشهد يوم عظيم " (37)*
*لما بين تعالى حال عيسى بن مريم الذي لا يشك فيها ولا يمتري, أخبر أن الأحزاب, أي: فرق الضلال, من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم, على اختلاف طبقاتهم - اختلفوا في عيسى عليه السلام, فمن غال فيه وجاف. 
فمنهم من قال: إنه الله, ومنهم من قال: إنه ابن الله. 
ومنهم من قال: إنه ثالث ثلاثة. 
ومنهم من يجعله رسولا, بل رماه بأنه ولد بغي كاليهود. 
وكل هؤلاء أقوالهم باطله, وآراؤهم فاسدة, مبنية على الشك والعناد, والأدلة الفاسدة, والشبه الكاسدة, وكل هؤلاء مستحقون للوعيد الشديد, ولهذا قال: " فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " بالله ورسله, وكتبه. 
ويدخل فيهم, اليود والنصارى, القائلون بعيسى قول الكفر. 
" مِنْ مَشْهَدِ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ " أي: مشهد يوم القيامة, الذي يشهده الأولون والآخرون, أهل السماوات, وأهل الأرض, الخالق والمخلوق, الممتلئ بالزلازل والأهوال المشتمل على الجزاء بالأعمال. 
فحينئذ يتبين ما كانوا يخفون ويبدون, وما كانوا يكتمون.* 
*" أسمع بهم وأبصر يوم يأتوننا لكن الظالمون اليوم في ضلال مبين " (38)*
*" أَسْمِعْ بِهِمْ وَأَبْصِرْ يَوْمَ يَأْتُونَنَا " أي: ما أسمعهم وما أبصرهم في ذلك اليوم؟!. 
فيقررون بكفرهم وشركهم وأقوالهم ويقولون: " ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون " ففي القيامة, يستيقنون حقيقة ما هم عليه. 
" لَكِنِ الظَّالِمُونَ الْيَوْمَ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ " وليس لهم عذر في هذا الضلال, لأنهم بين معاند ضال على بصيرة, عارف بالحق, صادف عنه, وبين ضال عن طريق الحق, متمكن من معرفة الحق والصواب, ولكنه راض بضلاله وما هو عليه من سوء أعماله, غير ساع في معرفة الحق من الباطل. 
وتأمل كيف قال: " فَوَيْلٌ لِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " بعد قوله " فَاخْتَلَفَ الْأَحْزَابُ مِنْ بَيْنِهِمْ " . 
ولم يقل " فويل لهم " ليعود الضمير إلى الأحزاب, لأن من الأحزاب المختلفين, طائفة أصابت الصواب, ووافقت الحق فقالت في عيسى: " إنه عبد الله ورسوله " فآمنوا به, واتبعوه. 
فهؤلاه مؤمنون, غير داخلين في هذا الوعيد, فلهذا خص الله بالوعيد الكافرين.* 
*" وأنذرهم يوم الحسرة إذ قضي الأمر وهم في غفلة وهم لا يؤمنون "(39)* 
*الإنذار هو: الإعلام بالمخوف على وجه الترهيب, والإخبار بصفاته, وأحق ما ينذر به ويخوف به العباد, يوم الحسرة حين يقضى الأمر, فيجمع الأولون والآخرون في موقف واحد, ويسألون عن أعمالهم. 
فمن آمن بالله, واتبع رسله سعد سعادة لا يشقى بعدها. 
ومن لم يؤمن بالله ويتبع رسله شقى شقاء لا يسعد بعدها, وخسر نفسه وأهله. 
فحينئذ يتحسر ويندم ندامة, تنقطع منها القلوب, وتتصدع منها الأفئدة. 
وأي: حسرة أعظم من قوات رضا الله وجنته, واستحقاق سخطه والنار, على وجه لا يتمكن الرجوع, ليستأنف العمل ولا سبيل له إلى تغيير حاله بالعود إلى الدنيا؟!!* 
*" إنا نحن نرث الأرض ومن عليها وإلينا يرجعون "(40)* 
*فهذا قدامهم, والحال أنهم في الدنيا في غفلة عن هذا الأمر العظيم لا يخطر بقلوبهم, ولو خطر, فعلى سبيل الغفلة, قد عمتهم الغفلة وشملتهم السكرة, فهم لا يؤمنون بالله, ولا يتبعون رسله. 
قد ألهتهم دنياهم, وحالت بينهم وبين الإيمان, شهواتهم المنقضية الفانية. 
فالدنيا وما فيها, من أولها إلى آخرها, ستذهب عن أهلها, ويذهبون عنها, وسيرث الله الأرض ومن عليها, ويرجعهم إليه, فيجازيهم بما عملوا فيها, وما خسروا فيها أو ربحوا. 
فمن عمل خيرا, فليحمد الله, ومن وجد غير ذلك, فلا يلومن إلا نفسه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (302)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(41) الى الأية(50)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم*


*" واذكر في الكتاب إبراهيم إنه كان صديقا نبيا " (41)*
*أجل الكتب وأفضلها وأعلاها, هذا الكتاب المبين, والذكر الحكيم. 
فإن ذكر فيه الأخبار, كانت أصدق الأخبار, وأحقها, وأنفعها. 
وإن ذكر فيه الأمر والنهي, كانت أجل الأوامر والنواهي, وأعدلها وأقسطها. 
وإن ذكر فيه الجزاء, والوعد والوعيد, كان أصدق الأنباء وأحقها وأدلها على الحكمة, والعدل والفضل. 
وإن ذكر فيه الأنبياء والمرسلون, كان المذكور فيه, أكمل من غيره, وأفضل. 
ولهذا كثيرا ما يبدئ ويعيد في قصص الأنبياء, الذين فضلهم على غيرهم, ورفع قدرهم, وأعلى أمرهم, بسبب ما قاموا به, من عبادة الله ومحبته, والإنابة إليه, والقيام بحقوقه, وحقوق العباد, ودعوة الخلق إلى الله, والصبر على ذلك, والمقامات الفاخرة, والمنازل العالية. 
فذكر الله في هذه السورة, جملة من الأنبياء, يأمر الله رسوله أن يذكرهم. 
لأن في ذكرهم إظهار الثناء على الله وعليهم, وبيان فضله وإحسانه إليهم. 
وفيه الحث على الإيمان بهم, ومحبتهم, والاقتداء بهم, فقال: " وَاذْكُرْ فِي الْكِتَابِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا " جمع الله له بين الصديقية والنبوة. 
فالصديق: كثير الصدق, فهو الصادق في أقواله, وأفعاله, وأحواله المصدق بكل ما أمر بالتصديق به. 
وذلك يستلزم العلم العظيم الواصل إلى القلب, المؤثر فيه, الموجب لليقين, والعمل الصالح الكامل. 
وإبراهيم عليه السلام, هو أفضل الأنبياء كلهم, بعد محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وهو الأب الثالث للطوائف الفاضلة. 
وهو الذي جعل الله في ذريته النبوة والكتاب. 
وهو الذي دعا الخلق إلى الله, وصبر على ما ناله من العذاب العظيم. 
فدعا القريب والبعيد, واجتهد في دعوة أبيه, مهما أمكنه. 
وذكر الله مراجعته إياه فقال: " إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ " مهجنا له عبادة الأوثان. 
" يَا أَبَتِ لِمَ تَعْبُدُ مَا لَا يَسْمَعُ وَلَا يُبْصِرُ وَلَا يُغْنِي عَنْكَ شَيْئًا " . 
أي: لم تعبد أصناما, ناقصة في ذاتها, وفي أفعالها, فلا تسمع, ولا تبصر ولا تملك لعابدها, نفعا ولا ضرا, بل لا تملك لأنفسها شيئا من النفع, ولا تقدر على شيء من الدفع. 
فهذا برهان جلي دال, على أن عبادة الناقص, في ذاته, وأفعاله, مستقبح, عقلا وشرعا. 
ودل تنبيهه وإشارته, أن الذي يجب, ويحسن, عبادة من له الكمال الذي, لا ينال العباد نعمة إلا منه, ولا يدفع عنهم نقمة, إلا هو, وهو الله تعالى.* 
*" يا أبت إني قد جاءني من العلم ما لم يأتك فاتبعني أهدك صراطا سويا " (43)*
*" يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي قَدْ جَاءَنِي مِنَ الْعِلْمِ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِكَ " أي: يا أبت لا تحقرني وتقول: إني ابنك, وإن عندك ما ليس عندي, بل قد أعطاني الله من العلم ما لم يعطك. 
والمقصود من هذا قوله: " فَاتَّبِعْنِي أَهْدِكَ صِرَاطًا سَوِيًّا " أي: مستقيما معتدلا, وهو: عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له, وطاعته في جميع الأحوال. 
وفي هذا من لطف الخطاب ولينه, ما لا يخفى; فإنه لم يقل " يا أبت أنا عالم, وأنت جاهل " أو " ليس عندك من العلم شيء " . 
وإنما أتى بصيغة أن عندي وعندك علما, وأن الذي وصل إلي لم يصل إليك, ولم يأتك. 
فينبغي لك أن تتبع الحجة, وتنقاد لها.* 
*" يا أبت لا تعبد الشيطان إن الشيطان كان للرحمن عصيا " (44)*
*" يَا أَبَتِ لَا تَعْبُدِ الشَّيْطَانَ " لأن من عبد غير الله, فقد عبد الشيطان كما قال تعالى " أَلَمْ أَعْهَدْ إِلَيْكُمْ يَا بَنِي آدَمَ أَنْ لَا تَعْبُدُوا الشَّيْطَانَ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُبِينٌ " . 
" إِنَّ الشَّيْطَانَ كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَنِ عَصِيًّا " فمن اتبع خطواته, فقد اتخذه وليا وكان عاصيا لله بمنزلة الشيطان. 
وفي ذكر إضافة العصيان إلى اسم الرحمن, إشارة إلى أن المعاصي, تمنع العبد من رحمة الله وتغلق عليه أبوابها. 
كما أن الطاعة, أكبر الأسباب لنيل رحمته, ولهذا قال:* 
*" يا أبت إني أخاف أن يمسك عذاب من الرحمن فتكون للشيطان وليا " (45)*
*" يَا أَبَتِ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يَمَسَّكَ عَذَابٌ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ " أي: بسبب إصرارك على الكفر, وتماديك في الطغيان " فَتَكُونَ لِلشَّيْطَانِ وَلِيًّا " أي: في الدنيا والآخرة, فتنزل بمنازله الذميمة, وترتع في مراتعه الوخيمة. 
فتدرج الخليل عليه السلام بدعوة أبيه, بالأسهل فالأسهل. 
فأخبره بعلمه, وأن ذلك, موجب لاتباعك إياي وأنك إن أطعتني, اهتديت إلى صراط مستقيم. 
ثم نهاه عن عبادة الشيطان, وأخبره بما فيها من المضار. 
ثم حذره عقاب الله ونقمته, إن أقام على حاله, وأنه يكون وليا للشيطان. 
فلم ينجع هذا الدعاء, بذلك الشقي, فأجاب بجواب جاهل وقال:* 
*" قال أراغب أنت عن آلهتي يا إبراهيم لئن لم تنته لأرجمنك واهجرني مليا " (46)*
*" أَرَاغِبٌ أَنْتَ عَنْ آلِهَتِي يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ " فتبجح بآلهته, التي هي من الحجر والأصنام. 
ولام إبراهيم عن رغبته عنها, وهذا من الجهل المفرط, والكفر الوخيم, يتمدح بعبادة الأوثان ويدعو إليها. 
" لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهِ " أي: عن شتم آلهتي ودعوتي إلى عبادة الله " لَأَرْجُمَنَّكَ " أي: قتلا بالحجارة " وَاهْجُرْنِي مَلِيًّا " أي: لا تكلمني زمانا طويلا. 
فأجابه الخليل, جواب عباد الرحمن عند خطاب الجاهلين, ولم يشتمه بل صبر, ولم يقابل أباه بما يكره, وقال: " سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكَ " أي: ستسلم من خطابي إياك بالشتم والسب, وبما تكره. 
" سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا " أي: لا أزال أدعو الله لك بالهداية والمغفرة, بأن يهديك للإسلام, الذي به تحصل المغفرة. 
فـ " إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي حَفِيًّا " أي: رحيما رءوفا بحالي, معتنيا بي. 
فلم يزل يستغفر الله له, رجاء أن يهديه الله. 
فلما تبين له أنه عدو لله, وأنه لا يفيد فيه شيئا, ترك الاستغفار له, وتبرأ منه. 
وقد أمرنا الله باتباع ملة إبراهيم, فمن اتباع ملته, سلوك طريقه في الدعوة إلى الله, بطريق العلم والحكمة, واللين والسهولة, والانتقال من رتبة إلى رتبة, والصبر على ذلك, وعدم السآمة منه, والصبر على ما ينال الداعي من أذى الخلق, بالقول والفعل, ومقابلة ذلك, بالصفح والعفو, بل بالإحسان القولي والفعلي.* 
*" وأعتزلكم وما تدعون من دون الله وأدعو ربي عسى ألا أكون بدعاء ربي شقيا "(48)* 
*فلما أيس من قومه وأبيه قال: " وَأَعْتَزِلُكُم  ْ وَمَا تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " أي: أنتم وأصنامكم " وَأَدْعُو رَبِّي " وهذا شامل لدعاء العبادة, ودعاء المسألة " عَسَى أَلَّا أَكُونَ بِدُعَاءِ رَبِّي شَقِيًّا " أي: عسى الله أن يسعدني, بإجابة دعائي, وقبول أعمالي. 
وهذه وظيفة من أيس ممن دعاهم, فاتبعوا أهوائهم, فلم تنجع فيهم المواعظ, فأصروا في طغيانهم يعمهون. 
" فمن وقع في هذه الحال فعليه " أن يشتغل بإصلاح نفسه, ويرجو القبول من ربه, ويعتزل الشر وأهله.* 
*" فلما اعتزلهم وما يعبدون من دون الله وهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وكلا جعلنا نبيا " (49)*
*ولما كان مفارقة الإنسان لوطنه ومألفه وأهله وقومه, من أشق شيء على النفس, لأمور كثيرة معروفة, ومنها انفراده عمن يتعزز بهم ويتكثر وكان من ترك شيئا لله عوضه الله خيرا منه, واعتزل إبراهيم قومه, قال الله في حقه: " فَلَمَّا اعْتَزَلَهُمْ وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ وَكُلًّا " من إسحاق ويعقوب " جَعَلْنَا نَبِيًّا " فحصل له ولهؤلاء الصالحين المرسلين إلى الناس, الذين خصهم الله بوحيه, واختارهم لرسالته واصطفاهم من العالمين.* 
*" ووهبنا لهم من رحمتنا وجعلنا لهم لسان صدق عليا " ((50)*
*" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُمْ " أي: لإبراهيم وابنيه, إسحاق ويعقوب " مِنْ رَحْمَتِنَا " . 
وهذا يشمل جميع ما وهب الله لهم من الرحمة, من العلوم النافعة, والأعمال الصالحة, والذرية الكثيرة المنتشرة, الذين قد كثر فيهم الأنبياء والصالحون. 
" وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ عَلِيًّا " وهذا أيضا من الرحمة التى وهبها لهم, لأن الله وعد كل محسن, أن ينشر له ثناء صادقا بحسب إحسانه, وهؤلاء من أئمة المحسنين, فنشر الله الثناء الحسن الصادق, غير الكاذب, العالي غير الخفي فذكرهم ملأ الخافقين, والثناء عليهم ومحبتهم, امتلأت بها القلوب, وفاضت بها الألسنة فصاروا قدوة للمقتدين, وأئمة للمهتدين. 
ولا تزال أذكارهم في سائر العصور, متجددة, وذلك فضل الله, يؤتيه من يشاء, والله ذو الفضل العظيم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (303)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(51) الى الأية(58)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم*


*" واذكر في الكتاب موسى إنه كان مخلصا وكان رسولا نبيا " (51)*
*أي: واذكر في هذا القرآن العظيم, موسى بن عمران, على وجه التبجيل له والتعظيم, والتعريف بمقامه الكريم, وأخلاقه الكاملة. 
" إِنَّهُ كَانَ مُخْلَصًا " وقرئ بفتح اللام, على معنى أن الله تعالى اختاره واستخلصه, واصطفاه على العالمين. 
وقرئ بكسرها, على معنى أنه كان مخلصا لله تعالى, في جميع أعماله, وأقواله, ونياته. 
فوصفه الإخلاص في جميع أحواله, والمعنيان متلازمان. 
فإن الله أخلصه, لإخلاصه, وإخلاصه, موجب لاستخلاصه. 
وأجل حالة يوصف بها العبد, الإخلاص منه, والاستخلاص من ربه. 
" وَكَانَ رَسُولًا نَبِيًّا " أي: جمع الله له بين الرسالة والنبوة, فالرسالة تقتضي تبليغ كلام المرسل, وتبليغ جميع ما جاء به من الشرع, دقه وجله. 
والنبوة, تقتضي إيحاء الله إليه وتخصيصه بإنزال الوحي إليه. 
فالنبوة, بينه وبين ربه, والرسالة, بينه وبين الخلق, بل خصه الله من أنواع الوحي, بأجل أنواعه وأفضلها, وهو: تكليمه تعالى وتقريبه مناجيا لله تعالى, وبهذا اختص من بين الأنبياء, بأنه كليم الرحمن, ولهذا قال:* 
*" وناديناه من جانب الطور الأيمن وقربناه نجيا " (52)*
*" وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِ " أي: الأيمن من موسى في وقت. 
مسيرة, أو الأيمن أي: الأبرك من " اليمين " والبركة. 
ويدل على هذا المعنى قوله تعالى: " أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا " . 
" وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيًّا " والفرق بين النداء والنجاء, أن النداء هو: الصوت الرفيع, والنجاء, ما دون ذلك. 
وفي هذا إثبات الكلام لله تعالى وأنواعه, من النداء, والنجاء, كما هو مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة, خلافا لمن أنكر ذلك, من الجهمية, والمعتزلة, ومن نحا نحوهم.* 
*" ووهبنا له من رحمتنا أخاه هارون نبيا " (53)*
*وقوله: " وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ مِنْ رَحْمَتِنَا أَخَاهُ هَارُونَ نَبِيًّا " هذا من أكبر فضائل موسى وإحسانه, ونصحه لأخيه هارون, أنه سأل ربه أن يشركه في أمره, وأن يجعله رسولا مثله. 
فاستجاب الله له ذلك, ووهب له من رحمته, أخاه هارون نبيا. 
فنبوة هارون, تابعة لنبوة موسى عليهما السلام, فساعده على أمره, وأعانه عليه.* 
*" واذكر في الكتاب إسماعيل إنه كان صادق الوعد وكان رسولا نبيا " (54)*
*أي: واذكر في القرآن الكريم, هذا النبي العظيم, الذي خرج منه الشعب العربي, أفضل الشعوب وأجلها, الذين منهم سيد ولد آدم. 
" إِنَّهُ كَانَ صَادِقَ الْوَعْدِ " أي: لا يعد وعدا, إلا وفى به. 
وهذا شامل للوعد الذي يعقده مع الله أو مع العباد. 
ولهذا لما وعد من نفسه الصبر على ذبح أبيه له قال " سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ " وفى بذلك ومكن أباه من الذبح, الذي هو أكبر مصيبة تصيب الإنسان. 
ثم وصفه بالرسالة والنبوة, التى هي أكبر منن الله على عبده, وجعله من الطبقة العليا من الخلق.* 
*" وكان يأمر أهله بالصلاة والزكاة وكان عند ربه مرضيا " (55)*
*" وَكَانَ يَأْمُرُ أَهْلَهُ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَالزَّكَاةِ " أي: كان مقيما لأمر الله على أهله فيأمرهم بالصلاة المتضمنة للإخلاص للمعبود, وبالزكاة المتضمنة للإحسان إلى العبيد, فكمل نفسه وكمل غيره وخصوصا أخص الناس عنده وهم أهله لأنهم أحق بدعوته من غيرهم. 
" وَكَانَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِ مَرْضِيًّا " وذلك بسبب امتثاله لمراضي ربه واجتهاده فيما يرضيه, ارتضاه الله وجعله من خواص عباده وأوليائه المقربين, فرضى الله عنه, ورضي هو عن ربه.* 
*" واذكر في الكتاب إدريس إنه كان صديقا نبيا " (56)*
*أي: اذكر في الكتاب على وجه التعظيم والإجلال, والوصف بصفات الكمال. 
" إِدْرِيسَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ صِدِّيقًا نَبِيًّا " جمع الله له بين الصديقية, الجامعة للتصديق التام, والعلم الكامل, واليقين الثابت, والعمل الصالح, وبين اصطفائه لوحيه, واختياره لرسالته.* 
*" ورفعناه مكانا عليا " (57)*
*" وَرَفَعْنَاهُ مَكَانًا عَلِيًّا " أي: رفع الله ذكره في العالمين, ومنزلته بين المقربين, فكان عالي الذكر, عالي المنزلة.*
*" أولئك الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين من ذرية آدم وممن حملنا مع نوح ومن ذرية إبراهيم وإسرائيل وممن هدينا واجتبينا إذا تتلى عليهم آيات الرحمن خروا سجدا وبكيا " (58)*
*لما ذكر هؤلاء الأنبياء المكرمين, وخواص المرسلين, وذكر فضائلهم ومراتبهم فقال: " أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ " . 
أي: أنعم الله عليهم نعمة لا تلحق, ومنة لا تسبق, من النبوة والرسالة. 
وهم الذين أمرنا أن ندعو الله أن يهدينا صراط الذين أنعم عليهم, وأن من أطاع الله, كان " مَعَ الَّذِينَ أَنْعَمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ النَّبِيِّينَ " الآية. 
وأن بعضهم " مِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ آدَمَ وَمِمَّنْ حَمَلْنَا مَعَ نُوحٍ " أي: من ذريته " وَمِنْ ذُرِّيَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَإِسْرَائِيلَ " , فهذه خير بيوت العالم, اصطفاهم الله, واختارهم, واجتباهم. 
وكان حالهم عند تلاوة آيات الرحمن عليهم, المتضمنة للإخبار بالغيوب وصفات علام الغيوب والإخبار باليوم الآخر, والوعد والوعيد. 
" خَرُّوا سُجَّدًا وَبُكِيًّا " أي: خضعوا لآيات الله, وخشعوا لها, وأثرت في قلوبهم من الإيمان والرغبة والرهبة, ما أوجب لهم البكاء والإنابة, والسجود لربهم. 
ولم يكونوا من الذين إذا سمعوا آيات الله " لَمْ يَخِرُّوا عَلَيْهَا صُمًّا وَعُمْيَانًا " . 
وفي إضافة الآيات إلى اسمه " الرحمن " دلالة على أن آياته, من رحمته بعباده, وإحسانه إليهم حيث هداهم بها إلى الحق, وبصرهم من العمى, وأنقذهم من الضلالة, وعلمهم من الجهالة.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (304)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(59) الى الأية(68)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم*


*" فخلف من بعدهم خلف أضاعوا الصلاة واتبعوا الشهوات فسوف يلقون غيا " (59)*
*لما ذكر تعالى هؤلاء الأنبياء وهم المخلصون المتبعون لمراضي ربهم, المنيبون إليه. 
ذكر من أتى بعدهم, وبدلوا ما أمروا به, وأنه خلف من بعدهم خلف, رجعوا إلى الخلف والوراء, فأضاعوا الصلاة, التي أمروا بالمحافظة عليها وإقامتها, فتهاونوا بها وضيعوها. 
وإذا ضيعوا الصلاة التي هي عماد الدين, وميزان الإيمان والإخلاص لرب العالمين, التي هي آكد الأعمال, وأفضل الخصال, كانوا لما سواها من دينهم, أضيع, وله أرفض. 
والسبب الداعي لذلك, أنهم اتبعوا شهوات أنفسهم وإرادتها فصارت هممهم منصرفة إليها, مقدمة لها على حقوق الله. 
فنشأ من ذلك, التضييع لحقوقه, والإقبال على شهوات أنفسهم, مهما لاحت لهم, حصلوها, وعلى أي وجه اتفقت, تناولوها. 
" فَسَوْفَ يَلْقَوْنَ غَيًّا " أي: عذابا مضاعفا شديدا. 
ثم استثنى تعالى فقال: " إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ " عن الشرك والبدع والمعاصي, فأقلع عنهم وندم عليها, وعزم عزما جازما أن لا يعاودها. 
" وَآمَنَ " بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر. 
" وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا " وهو العمل الذي شرعه الله على ألسنة رسله, إذا قصد به وجهه. 
" فَأُولَئِكَ " الذي جمعوا بين التوبة والإيمان, والعمل الصالح. 
" يَدْخُلُونَ الْجَنَّةَ " المشتملة على النعيم المقيم, والعيش السليم, وجوار الرب الكريم. 
" وَلَا يُظْلَمُونَ شَيْئًا " من أعمالهم, بل يجدونها كاملة موفرة أجورها, مضاعفا عددها.*
*" جنات عدن التي وعد الرحمن عباده بالغيب إنه كان وعده مأتيا " (61)*
*ثم ذكر أن الجنة التى وعدهم بدخلولها, ليست كسائر الجنات. 
وإنما هي " جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ " أي: جنات إقامة, لا ظعن فيها, ولا حول ولا زوال. 
وذلك لسعتها, وكثرة ما فيها من الخيرات والسرور, والبهجة والحبور. 
" الَّتِي وَعَدَ الرَّحْمَنُ عِبَادَهُ بِالْغَيْبِ " أي: التي وعدها الرحمن. 
أضافها إلى اسمه " الرحمن " لأن فيها من الرحمة والإحسان, ما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
وسماها تعالى رحمته فقال " وَأَمَّا الَّذِينَ ابْيَضَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فَفِي رَحْمَةِ اللَّهِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ " . 
وأيضا ففي إضافتها إلى رحمته, ما يدل على استمرار سرورها, وأنها باقية, ببقاء رحمته التي هي أثرها وموجبها. 
و " العباد " في هذه الآية المراد, عباد إلهيته, الذين عبدوه, والتزموا شرائعه, فصارت العبودية وصفا لهم كقوله " وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ " ونحوه. 
بخلاف عباده المماليك فقط, الذين لم يعبدوه. 
فهؤلاء وإن كانوا عبيدا لربوبيه, لأنه خلقهم ورزقهم, ودبرهم, فليسوا داخلين في عبيد إلهيته, العبودية الاختيارية, التي يمدح صاحبها, وإنما عبوديتهم, عبودية اضطرار, لا مدح لهم فيها. 
وقوله " بِالْغَيْبِ " يحتمل أن تكون متعلقه ب " وعد الرحمن " فيكون المعنى على هذا, أن الله وعد إياها, وعدا غائبا, لم يشاهدوه ولم يروه. 
فآمنوا بها, وصدقوا غيبها وسعوا لها سعيها, مع أنهم لم يروها. 
فكيف لو رأوها, لكانوا أشد لها طلبا, وأعظم فيها رغبة, وأكثر لها سعيا. 
ويكون في هذا, مدح له بإيمانهم بالغيب, الذي هو الإيمان النافع. 
ويحتمل أن تكون متعلقة بعباده, أي: الذين عبدوه في حال غيبهم وعدم رؤيتهم إياه. 
فهذه عبادتهم ولم يروه, فلو رأوه, لكانوا أشد له عبادة, وأعظم إنابة, وأكثر حبا, وأجل شوقا. 
ويحتمل أيضا, أن المعنى: هذه الجنات التي وعدها الرحمن عباده, من الأمور التي لا تدركها الأوصاف, ولا يعلمها أحد إلا الله. 
ففيه من التشويق لها, والوصف المجمل, ما يهيج النفوس, ويزعج الساكن إلى طلبها. 
فيكون هذا مثل قوله " فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " والمعاني كلها صحيحة ثابتة. 
ولكن الاحتمال الأول, أولى بدليل قوله " إِنَّهُ كَانَ وَعْدُهُ مَأْتِيًّا " لابد من وقوعه, فإنه لا يخلف الميعاد, وهو أصدق القائلين.* 
*" لا يسمعون فيها لغوا إلا سلاما ولهم رزقهم فيها بكرة وعشيا " (62)*
*" لَا يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْوًا " أي: كلاما لاغيا, لا فائدة فيه, ولا ما يؤثم. 
فلا يسمعون فيها شتما, ولا عيبا, ولا قولا فيه معصية لله, أو قولا مكدرا. 
" إِلَّا سَلَامًا " أي: الأقوال السالمة من كل عيب, من ذكر لله, وتحية, وكلام سرور, وبشارة, ومطارحة الأحاديث الحسنة بين الإخوان وسماع خطاب الرحمن, والأصوات الشجية, من الحور, والملائكة, والولدان, والنغمات المطربة, والألفاظ الرخيمة, لأن الدار, دار السلام, فليس فيها إلا السلام التام في جميع الوجوه. 
" وَلَهُمْ رِزْقُهُمْ فِيهَا بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا " أي: أرزاقهم من المآكل والمشارب, وأنواع اللذات, مستمرة حيثما طلبوا, وفي أي وقت رغبوا. 
ومن تمامها, ولذاتها, وحسنها, أن تكون في أوقات معلومة. 
" بُكْرَةً وَعَشِيًّا " ليعظم وقعها ويتم نفعها. 
فتلك الجنة التي وصفناها بما ذكر " الَّتِي نُورِثُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا مَنْ كَانَ تَقِيًّا " أي: نورثها المتقين, ونجعلها منزلهم الدائم, الذي لا يظعنون عنه, ولا يبغون عنها حولا كما قال تعالى: " وَسَارِعُوا إِلَى مَغْفِرَةٍ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ أُعِدَّتْ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " .*
*" وما نتنزل إلا بأمر ربك له ما بين أيدينا وما خلفنا وما بين ذلك وما كان ربك نسيا " (64)*
*استبطأ النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام مرة في نزوله إليه فقال له: " لو تأتينا أكثر مما تأتينا " , شوقا إليه, وتوحشا لفراقه, وليطمئن قلبه بنزوله. 
فأنزل الله تعالى على لسان جبريل " وَمَا نَتَنَزَّلُ إِلَّا بِأَمْرِ رَبِّكَ " أي: ليس لنا من الأمر شيء, إن أمرنا, ابتدرنا أمره, ولم نعص له أمرا, كما قال الله عنهم: " لَا يَعْصُونَ اللَّهَ مَا أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ " فنحن عبيد مأمورون. 
" لَهُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِينَا وَمَا خَلْفَنَا وَمَا بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ " أي: له الأمور الماضية والمستقبلة والحاضرة, في الزمان, والمكان. 
فإذا تبين أن الأمر كله لله, وأننا عبيد مدبرون, فيبقى الأمر دائرا بين " هل تقتضيه الحكمة الإلهية " ؟ فينفذه, أم لا تقتضيه فيؤخره " ؟ ولهذا قال: " وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ نَسِيًّا " أي: لم يكن لينساك ويهملك, كما قال تعالى: " مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى " بل لم يزل معتنيا بأمورك, مجربا لك على أحسن عوائده الجميلة, وتدابيره الجليلة. 
أي: فإذا تأخر نزولنا عن الوقت المعتاد, فلا يحزنك ذلك, ولا يهمك, واعلم أن الله هو الذي أراد ذلك لما له من الحكمة فيه.* 
*" رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فاعبده واصطبر لعبادته هل تعلم له سميا " (65)*
*ثم علل إحاطة علمه, وعدم نسيانه, بأنه " رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " فربوبيته للسموات والأرض, وكونهما على أحسن نظام وأكمله, ليس فيه غفلة ولا إهمال, ولا سدى, ولا باطل, برهان قاطع على علمه الشامل. 
فلا تشغل نفسك بذلك, بل اشغلها بما ينفعك, ويعود عليك طائله وهو: عبادته وحده, لا شريك له. 
" وَاصْطَبِرْ لِعِبَادَتِهِ " أي: اصبر نفسك عليها, وجاهدها, وقم عليها أتم القيام وأكمله بحسب قدرتك. 
وفي الاشتغال بعبادة الله تسلية للعابد عن جميع التعلقات والمشتهيات, كما قال تعالى: " وَلَا تَمُدَّنَّ عَيْنَيْكَ إِلَى مَا مَتَّعْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْهُمْ زَهْرَةَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا لِنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ " إلى أن قال " وَأْمُرْ أَهْلَكَ بِالصَّلَاةِ وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا " الآية. 
" هَلْ تَعْلَمُ لَهُ سَمِيًّا " أي: هل تعلم لله مساميا, ومشابها, ومماثلا من المخلوقين. 
وهذا استفهام يعني النفي, المعلوم بالعقل. 
أي: لا تعلم له مساميا ولا مشابها, لأنه الرب, وغيره مربوب, الخالق, وغيره مخلوق, الغني من جميع الوجوه, وغيره فقير بالذات من كل وجه. 
الكامل, الذي له الكمال المطلق من جميع الوجوه, وغيره ناقص ليس فيه من الكمال, إلا ما أعطاه الله تعالى. 
فهذا برهان قاطع على أن الله هو المستحق لإفراده بالعبودية وأن عبادته حق, وعبادة ما سواه باطل, فلهذا أمر بعبادته وحده, والاصطبار عليها, وعلل بكماله وانفراده, بالعظمة, والأسماء الحسنى.* 
*" ويقول الإنسان أئذا ما مت لسوف أخرج حيا " (66)*
*المراد بالإنسان ههنا, كل منكر للبعث, مستبعد لوقوعه. 
فيقول - مستفهما على وجه النفي والعناد والكفر - " أَئِذَا مَا مِتُّ لَسَوْفَ أُخْرَجُ حَيًّا " . 
أي: كيف يعيدني الله حيا بعد الموت, وبعد ما كنت رميما؟!! هذا لا يكون ولا يتصور. 
وهذا بحسب عقله الفاسد, ومقصده السيئ, وعناده لرسل الله وكتبه. 
فلو نظر أدنى نظر, وتأمل أدنى تأمل, لرأى استبعاده للبعث, في غاية السخافة. 
ولهذا ذكر تعالى برهانا قاطعا, ودليلا واضحا, يعرفه كل أحدا على إمكان البعث فقال:* 
*" أولا يذكر الإنسان أنا خلقناه من قبل ولم يك شيئا " (67)*
*" أَوَلَا يَذْكُرُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَلَمْ يَكُ شَيْئًا " أي: أو لا يلفت نظره, ويستذكر حالته الأولى, وأن الله خلقه أول مرة, ولم يك شيئا. 
فمن قدر على خلقه من العدم, ولم يك شيئا مذكورا, أليس بقادر على إنشائه بعد ما تمزق, وجمعه بعد ما تفرق؟ وهذا كقوله " وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ " . 
وفي قوله " أَوَلَا يَذْكُرُ الْإِنْسَانُ " دعوة للنظر, بالدليل العقلي, بألطف خطاب, وأن إنكار من أنكر ذلك, مبني على غفلة منه عن حاله الأولى. 
وإلا فلو تذكرها وأحضرها في ذهنه, لم ينكر ذلك.* 
*" فوربك لنحشرنهم والشياطين ثم لنحضرنهم حول جهنم جثيا " (68)*
*أقسم الله تعالى وهو أصدق القائلين - بربوبيته, ليحشرن هؤلاء المنكرين للبعث, هم وشياطينهم وليجمعنهم لميقات يوم معلوم. 
" ثُمَّ لَنُحْضِرَنَّهُ  مْ حَوْلَ جَهَنَّمَ جِثِيًّا " أي: جاثين على ركبهم من شدة الأهوال, وكثرة الزلزال, وفظاعة الأحوال, منتظرين لحكم الكبير المتعال, ولهذا ذكر حكمه فيهم فقال:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (305)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(69) الى الأية(76)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم*


*" ثم لننزعن من كل شيعة أيهم أشد على الرحمن عتيا " (69)*
*" ثُمَّ لَنَنْزِعَنَّ مِنْ كُلِّ شِيعَةٍ أَيُّهُمْ أَشَدُّ عَلَى الرَّحْمَنِ عِتِيًّا " أي: ثم لننزعن من كل طائفة وفرقة من الظالمين المشتركين في الظلم والكفر, والعتو أشدهم عتوا, وأعظمهم ظلما, وأكبرهم كفرا فيقدمهم إلى العذاب, ثم هكذا يقدم إلى العذاب, الأغلظ إثما, فالأغلظ, وهم في تلك الحال متلاعنون, يلعن بعضهم بعضا. 
ويقول أخراهم لأولاهم: " رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ أَضَلُّونَا فَآتِهِمْ عَذَابًا ضِعْفًا مِنَ النَّارِ " " وَقَالَتْ أُولَاهُمْ لِأُخْرَاهُمْ فَمَا كَانَ لَكُمْ عَلَيْنَا مِنْ فَضْلٍ " . 
وكل هذا, تابع لعدله. 
وحكمته وعلمه الواسع ولهذا قال:* 
*" ثم لنحن أعلم بالذين هم أولى بها صليا " (70)*
*" ثُمَّ لَنَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِالَّذِينَ هُمْ أَوْلَى بِهَا صِلِيًّا " أي:  علمنا محيط بمن هو أولى صليا بالنار, وقد علمناهم, وعلمنا أعمالهم واستحقاقها, وقسطها من العذاب.* 
*" وإن منكم إلا واردها كان على ربك حتما مقضيا " (71)*
*وهذا خطاب لسائر الخلائق, برهم وفاجرهم, مؤمنهم وكافرهم, أنه ما منهم من أحد, إلا سيرد النار, حكما حتمه الله على نفسه, وأوعد به عباده, فلا بد من نفوذه, ولا محيد عن وقوعه. 
واختلف في معنى الورود فقيل: ورودها, حضورها للخلائق كلهم, حتى يحصل الانزعاج من كل أحد, ثم بعد, ينجي الله المتقين. 
وقيل: الورود, دخولها وحضورها, فتكون على المؤمنين بردا وسلاما. 
وقيل: الورود, هو المرور على الصراط, الذي على متن جهنم. 
فيمر الناس على قدر أعمالهم, فمنهم من يمر كلمح البصر, وكالريح, وكأجاويد الخيل, وكأجاويد الركاب. 
ومنهم من يسعى, ومنهم من يمشي مشيا, ومنهم من يزحف زحفا, ومنهم من يخطف فيلقى في النار, كل بحسب تقواه, ولهذا قال:* 
*" ثم ننجي الذين اتقوا ونذر الظالمين فيها جثيا "(72)* 
*" ثُمَّ نُنَجِّي الَّذِينَ اتَّقَوْا " الله تعالى بفعل المأمور, واجتناب المحظور. 
" وَنَذَرُ الظَّالِمِينَ " أنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي " فِيهَا جِثِيًّا " وهذا بسبب ظلمهم وكفرهم, وجب لهم الخلود, وحق عليهم العذاب, وتقطعت بهم الأسباب.* 
*" وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أي الفريقين خير مقاما وأحسن نديا " (73)*
*أي: وإذا تتلى على هؤلاء الكفار آياتنا بينات, أي: واضحات الدلالة على وحدانية الله, وصدق رسله, توجب لمن سمعها, صدق الإيمان, وشدة الإيقان - قابلوها بضد ما يجب لها, واستهزءوا بها, وبمن آمن بها واستدلوا بحسن حالهم في الدنيا, على أنهم خير من المؤمنين فقالوا معارضين للحق: " أَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ " أي: نحن والمؤمنين " خَيْرٌ مَقَامًا " أي: في الدنيا, من كثرة الأموال والأولاد, وتفوق الشهوات " وَأَحْسَنُ نَدِيًّا " أي مجلسا. 
أي: فاستنتجوا من هذه المقدمة الفاسدة, بسبب أنهم أكثر مالا وأولادا وقد حصلت أكثر مطالبهم من الدنيا, ومجالسهم وأنديتهم مزخرفة مزوقة. 
والمؤمنون بخلاف هذه الحال, فهم خير من المؤمنين, وهذا دليل في غاية الفساد. 
وهو من باب قلب الحقائق, وإلا فكثرة الأموال والأولاد, وحسن المنظر, كثيرا ما يكون سببا لهلاك صاحبه, وشقائه, وشره, ولهذا قال تعالى:* 
*" وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هم أحسن أثاثا ورئيا " (74)*
*" وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ هُمْ أَحْسَنُ أَثَاثًا " أي: متاعا, من أوان وفرش, وبيوت, وزخارف " وَرِئْيًا " أي: أحسن مرأى ومنظرا, من غضارة العيش, وسرور اللذات, وحسن الصور. 
فإذا كان هؤلاء المهلكون أحسن منهم أثاثا ورئيا, ولم يمنعهم ذلك من حلول العقاب بهم, فكيف يكون هؤلاء, وهم أقل منهم وأذل, معتصمين من العذاب " أَكُفَّارُكُمْ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أُولَئِكُمْ أَمْ لَكُمْ بَرَاءَةٌ فِي الزُّبُرِ " ؟ وعلم من هذا, أن الاستدلال على خير الآخرة بخير الدنيا, من أفسد الأدلة, وأنه من طرق الكفار.* 
*" قل من كان في الضلالة فليمدد له الرحمن مدا حتى إذا رأوا ما يوعدون إما العذاب وإما الساعة فسيعلمون من هو شر مكانا وأضعف جندا " (75)*
*لما ذكر دليلهم الباطل, الدال على شدة عنادهم, وقوة ضلالهم, أخبر هنا, أن من كان في الضلالة, بأن رضيها لنفسه, وسعى فيها, فإن الله يمده منها, ويزيده فيها حبا, عقوبة له على اختيارها على الهدى قال تعالى " فَلَمَّا زَاغُوا أَزَاغَ اللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ " " وَنُقَلِّبُ أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَارَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ " . 
" حَتَّى إِذَا رَأَوْا " أي: القائلون " أَيُّ الْفَرِيقَيْنِ خَيْرٌ مَقَامًا وَأَحْسَنُ نَدِيًّا " , " مَا يُوعَدُونَ إِمَّا الْعَذَابَ " بقتل أو غيره " وَإِمَّا السَّاعَةَ " التي هي باب الجزاء على الأعمال " فَسَيَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ هُوَ شَرٌّ مَكَانًا وَأَضْعَفُ جُنْدًا " أي: فحينئذ يتبين لهم بطلان دعواهم, وأنها دعوى مضمحلة, ويتيقنون أنهم أهل الشر. 
" وَأَضْعَفُ جُنْدًا " ولكن لا يفيدهم هذا العلم شيئا, لأنه لا يمكنهم الرجوع إلى الدنيا, فيعملان غير عملهم الأول.* 
*" ويزيد الله الذين اهتدوا هدى والباقيات الصالحات خير عند ربك ثوابا وخير مردا " (76)*
*لما ذكر أنه يمد للظالمين في ضلالهم, ذكر أنه يزيد المهتدين هداية من فضله عليهم ورحمته. 
والهدى يشمل العلم النافع, والعمل الصالح. 
فكل من سلك طريقا في العلم والإيمان, والعمل الصالح, زاده الله منه وسهله عليه, ويسره له, ووهب له أمورا أخر, لا تدخل تحت كسبه. 
وفي هذا دليل على زيادة الإيمان ونقصه, كما قاله السلف الصالح. 
ويدل عليه قوله تعالى " وَيَزْدَادَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِيمَانًا " " وَإِذَا تُلِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُهُ زَادَتْهُمْ إِيمَانًا " . 
ويدل عليه أيضا, الواقع, فإن الإيمان قول القلب واللسان, وعمل القلب واللسان والجوارح, والمؤمنون متفاوتون في هذه الأمور, أعظم تفاوت. 
ثم قال: " وَالْبَاقِيَاتُ الصَّالِحَاتُ " أي الأعمال الباقية, التي لا تنقطع إذا انقطع غيرها, ولا تضمحل, هي الصالحات منها, من صلاة, وزكاة, وصوم, وحج, وعمرة, وقراءة, وتسبيح, وتكبير, وتحميد, وتهليل, وإحسان إلى المخلوقين, وأعمال قلبية وبدنية. 
فهذه الأعمال " خَيْرٌ عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ ثَوَابًا وَخَيْرٌ مَرَدًّا " أي: خير عند الله, ثوابها وأجرها, وكثير للعاملين نفعها وردها, وهذا من باب استعمال أفعل التفضيل في غير بابه, فإنه ما ثم غير الباقيات الصالحات, عمل ينفع ولا يبقى لصاحبه ثوابه, ولا ينجع. 
ومناسبة, ذكر الباقيات الصالحات, والله أعلم - أنه لما ذكر أن الظالمين جعلوا أحوال الدنيا من المال والولد, وحسن المقام ونحو ذلك, علامة لحسن حال صاحبها, أخبر هنا أن الأمر, ليس كما زعموا. 
بل العمل الذي هو عنوان السعادة, ومنشور الفلاح, بما يحبه الله ويرضاه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (306)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(77) الى الأية(86)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم*


*" أفرأيت الذي كفر بآياتنا وقال لأوتين مالا وولدا "(77)* 
*أي: أفلا تعجب من حالة هذا الكافر, الذي جمع بين كفره بآيات الله ودعواه الكبيرة, أنه سيؤتى في الأخرة مالا وولدا, أي: يكون من أهل الجنة, هذا من أعجب الأمور. 
فلو كان مؤمنا بالله وادعى هذه الدعوى, لسهل الأمر. 
وهذه الآية وإن كانت نازلة في كافر معين, فإنها تشمل كل كافر, معين, فإنها تشمل كل كافر, زعم أنه على الحق, وأنه من أهل الجنة.* 
*" أطلع الغيب أم اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا " (78)*
*قال الله, توبيخا له وتكذيبا: " أَطَّلَعَ الْغَيْبَ " أي: أحاط علمه بالغيب, حتى علم ما يكون, وأن من جملة ما يكون, أنه يؤتى يوم القيامة مالا وولدا؟ " أَمِ اتَّخَذَ عِنْدَ الرَّحْمَنِ عَهْدًا " أنه نائل ما قاله, أي: لم يكن شيء. 
من ذلك, فعلم أنه متقول, قائل ما لا علم لديه. 
وهذا التقسيم والترديد, في غاية ما يكون من الإلزام وإقامة الحجة. 
فإن الذي يزعم أنه حاصل له خير عند الله في الآخرة, لا يخلو. 
إما أن يكون قوله صادرا عن علم بالغيوب المستقبلة, وقد علم أن هذا, لله وحده, فلا أحد يعلم شيئا من المستقبلات الغيبية, إلا من أطلعه الله عليه من رسله. 
وإما أن يكون متخذا عهدا عند الله, بالإيمان به, واتباع رسله, الذين عهد الله لأهله, وأوزع أنهم أهل الآخرة, والناجون الفائزون. 
فإذا انتفى هذان الأمران, علم بذلك, بطلان الدعوى, ولهذا قال تعالى:* 
*" كلا سنكتب ما يقول ونمد له من العذاب مدا " (79)*
*" كُلًّا " أي: ليس الأمر كما زعم, فليس للقائل اطلاع على الغيب. 
لأنه كافر, ليس عنده من علم الرسائل شيء, ولا اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا, لكفره وعدم إيمانه. 
ولكنه يستحق ضد ما تقول, وأن قوله مكتوب, محفوظ, ليجازى عليه ويعاقب. 
ولهذا قال: " سَنَكْتُبُ مَا يَقُولُ وَنَمُدُّ لَهُ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ مَدًّا " أي: نزيده. 
من أنواع العقوبات, كما ازداد من الغي والضلال.* 
*" ونرثه ما يقول ويأتينا فردا " (80)*
*" وَنَرِثُهُ مَا يَقُولُ " أي: نرثه ماله وولده, فينتقل من الدنيا فردا, بلا مال ولا أهل ولا أنصار, ولا أعوان " وَيَأْتِينَا فَرْدًا " فيرى من وخيم العقاب, ما هو جزاء أمثاله من الظالمين.* 
*" واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة ليكونوا لهم عزا "(81)*
*وهذا من عقوبة الكافرين أنهم - لما لم يعتصموا بالله, ولم يتمسكوا بحبل الله, بل أشركوا به ووالوا أعداءه, من الشياطين - سلطهم عليهم, وقيضهم. 
فجعلت الشياطين, تؤزهم إلى المعاصي أزا, وتزعجهم إلى الكفر إزعاجا, فيوسوسون لهم, ويوحون إليهم, ويزينون لهم الباطل, ويقبحون لهم الحق. 
فيدخل حب الباطل في قلوبهم, ويتشربها فيسعى فيه سعي المحق في حقه فينصره بجده, ويجاهد أهل الحق في سبيل الباطل. 
وهذا كله, جزاء له على توليه من وليه وتوليه لعدوه جعل له عليه سلطانه. 
وإلا فلو آمن بالله, وتوكل عليه, لم يكن له عليه سلطان كما قال تعال: "  إِنَّهُ لَيْسَ لَهُ سُلْطَانٌ عَلَى الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ إِنَّمَا سُلْطَانُهُ عَلَى الَّذِينَ  يَتَوَلَّوْنَهُ وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِهِ مُشْرِكُونَ " .* 
*" فلا تعجل عليهم إنما نعد لهم عدا " (84)*
*" فَلَا تَعْجَلْ عَلَيْهِمْ " أي على هؤلاء الكفار المستعجلين بالعذاب " إِنَّمَا نَعُدُّ لَهُمْ عَدًّا " أي أن لهم أياما معدودة لا يتقدمون عنها ولا يتأخرون, نمهلهم ونحلم عنهم مدة ليراجعوا أمر الله, فإذا لم ينجع فيهم ذلك أخذناهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر.* 
*" يوم نحشر المتقين إلى الرحمن وفدا "(85)* 
*يخبر تعالى عن تفاوت الفريقين, المتقين, والمجرمين. 
وأن المتقين له- باتقاء الشرك والبدع والمعاصي- يحشرهم إلى موقف القيامة مكرمين, مبجلين معظمين. 
وأن مآلهم الرحمن, وقصدهم المنان, وفدا إليه. 
والوافد, لابد أن يكون في قلبه, من الرجاء, وحسن الظن بالوافد إليه, ما هو معلوم. 
فالمتقون, يفدون إلى الرحمن, راجين من رحمته, وعميم إحسانه, والفوز بعطاياه في دار رضوانه, وذلك بسبب ما قدموه من العمل بتقواه, واتباع مراضيه, وأن الله عهد إليهم بذلك الثواب, على ألسنة رسله فتوجهوا إلى ربهم مطمئنين به, واثقين بفضله.* 
*" ونسوق المجرمين إلى جهنم وردا " (86)*
*وأما المجرمون, فإنهم يساقون إلى جهنم وردا, أي: عطاشا. 
وهذا أبشع ما يكون من الحالات سوقهم على وجه الذل والصغار, إلى أعظم سجن وأفظع عقوبة, وهو جنهم, في حال ظمأهم ونصبهم, يستغيثون, فلا يغاثون, ويدعون, فلا يستجاب لهم, ويستشفعون, فلا يشفع لهم, ولهذا قال:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (307)
تفسير السعدى
سورة مريم
من الأية(87) الى الأية(98)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة مريم*

*" لا يملكون الشفاعة إلا من اتخذ عند الرحمن عهدا " (87)*
*" لَا يَمْلِكُونَ الشَّفَاعَةَ " أي: ليست الشفاعة ملكهم, ولا لهم منها  شيء, وإنما هي لله تعالى " قُلْ لِلَّهِ الشَّفَاعَةُ جَمِيعًا " وقد أخبر  أنه, لا تنفعهم شفاعة الشافعين, لأنهم لم يتخذوا عنده عهدا بالإيمان به وبرسله. 
وإلا, فمن اتخذ عنده عهدا فآمن به وبرسله, واتبعهم, فإنه ممن ارتضاه الله, وتحصل له الشفاعة كما قال تعالى: " وَلَا يَشْفَعُونَ إِلَّا لِمَنِ ارْتَضَى " وسمى الله الإيمان به, واتباع رسله, عهدا, لأنه عهد في كتبه, وعلى ألسنة رسله, بالجزاء الجميل, لمن اتبعهم.* 
*" وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا " (88)*
*وهذا تقبيح وتشنيع لقول المعاندين الجاحدين, الذين زعموا أن الرحمن اتخذ ولدا كقول النصارى " المسيح ابن الله " واليهود " عزير ابن الله " والمشركين " الملائكة بنات الله " تعالى الله عن قولهم علوا كبيرا.* 
*" لقد جئتم شيئا إدا " (89)*
*" لَقَدْ جِئْتُمْ شَيْئًا إِدًّا " أي: عظيما وخيما.* 
*" تكاد السماوات يتفطرن منه وتنشق الأرض وتخر الجبال هدا " (90)*
*من عظيم أمره أنه " تَكَادُ السَّمَاوَاتُ " على عظمتها وصلابتها " يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِنْهُ " أي: من هذا القول " وَتَنْشَقُّ الْأَرْضُ " منه, تتصدع وتنفطر " وَتَخِرُّ الْجِبَالُ هَدًّا " أي: تندك الجبال.* 
*" أن دعوا للرحمن ولدا " (91)*
*" أَنْ دَعَوْا لِلرَّحْمَنِ وَلَدًا " أي: من أجل هذه الدعوى القبيحة, تكاد هذه المخلوقات, أن يكون منها ما ذكر. 
والحال أنه: " وَمَا يَنْبَغِي " أي: لا يليق ولا يكون " لِلرَّحْمَنِ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ وَلَدًا " وذلك لأن اتخاذه الولد, يدل على نقصه واحتياجه, وهو الغني الحميد. 
والولد أيضا, من جنس والده, والله تعالى, لا شبيه له, ولا مثل, ولا سمي*
*" إن كل من في السماوات والأرض إلا آتي الرحمن عبدا " (93)*
*" إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا " أي: ذليلا منقادا, غير متعاص ولا ممتنع, الملائكة, والإنس, والجن وغيرهم. 
الجميع مماليك, متصرف فيهم ليس لهم من الملك شيء, ولا من التدبير شيء. 
فكيف يكون له ولد, وهذا شأنه وعظمة ملكه؟!!.*
*" لقد أحصاهم وعدهم عدا " (94)*
*" لَقَدْ أَحْصَاهُمْ وَعَدَّهُمْ عَدًّا " أي: لقد أحاط علمه بالخلائق كلهم, أهل السماوات والأرض, وأحصاهم, وأحصى أعمالهم, فلا يضل ولا ينسى, ولا تخفى عليه خافية.* 
*" وكلهم آتيه يوم القيامة فردا " (95)*
*" وَكُلُّهُمْ آتِيهِ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فَرْدًا " أي: لا أولاد, ولا مال, ولا أنصار, ليس معه, إلا عمله, فيجازيه الله, ويوفيه حسابه, إن خيرا فخير, وإن شرا فشر كما قال تعالى " وَلَقَدْ جِئْتُمُونَا فُرَادَى كَمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَوَّلَ مَرَّةٍ "* 
*" إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات سيجعل لهم الرحمن ودا " (96)*
*هذا من نعمه على عباده, الذين جمعوا بين الإيمان والعمل الصالح, أن يجعل لهم ودا أي: محبة وودادا في قلوب أوليائه, وأهل السماء والأرض. 
وإذا كان لهم من الخيرات, والدعوات, والإرشاد, والقبول, والإمامة, ما حصل, ولهذا ورد في الحديث الصحيح. 
إن الله إذا أحب عبدا, نادى جبريل: إني أحب فلانا فأحبه, فيحبه جبريل. 
ثم ينادي في أهل السماء: إن الله يحب فلانا فأحبوه, فيحبه أهل السماء, ثم يوضع, له القبول في الأرض. 
وإنما جعل الله لهم ودا, لإنهم ودوه, فوددهم إلى أوليائه وأحبابه.* 
*" فإنما يسرناه بلسانك لتبشر به المتقين وتنذر به قوما لدا " (97)*
*يخبر تعالى عن نعمته, وأنه يسر هذا القرآن الكريم بلسان الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: يسر ألفاظه ومعانيه, ليحصل المقصود منه, والانتفاع به. 
" لِتُبَشِّرَ بِهِ الْمُتَّقِينَ " بالترغيب في المبشر به من الثواب العاجل والآجل, وذكر الأسباب الموجبة للبشارة. 
" وَتُنْذِرَ بِهِ قَوْمًا لُدًّا " أي: شديدين في باطلهم, أقوياء في كفرهم, فتنذرهم. 
فتقوم عليهم الحجة, وتتبين لهم المحجة, فيهلك من هلك عن بينة, ويحيا من حي عن بينة. 
ثم توعدهم بإهلاك المكذبين قبلهم فقال:* 
*" وكم أهلكنا قبلهم من قرن هل تحس منهم من أحد أو تسمع لهم ركزا " (98)*
*" وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْنٍ " من قوم نوح, وعاد, وثمود, وغيرهم من المعاندين المكذبين, لما استمروا في ظغيانهم, أهلكهم الله فليس لهم من باقية. 
" هَلْ تُحِسُّ مِنْهُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ أَوْ تَسْمَعُ لَهُمْ رِكْزًا " والركز: الصوت الخفي, أي: لم يبق منهم عين ولا أثر, بل بقيت أخبارهم, عبرة للمعتبرين, وأسمارهم, عظة للمتعظين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (308)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(1) الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه

*

*" طه " (1)*
*" طه " من جملة الحروف المقطعة, المفتتح بها كثير من السور, وليست اسما للنبي, صلى الله عليه وسلم.* 
*" ما أنزلنا عليك القرآن لتشقى " (2)*
*" مَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ لِتَشْقَى " أي: ليس المقصود بالوحي, وإنزال القرآن عليك, وشرع الشريعة, لتشقى بذلك, ويكون في الشريعة تكليف, يشق على المكلفين وتعجز عنه قوى العاملين. 
وإنما الوحي, والقرآن والشرع, شرعه الرحيم الرحمن, وجعله موصلا للسعادة, والفلاح, والفوز, وسهله غاية التسهيل, ويسر كل طرقه وأبوابه, وجعله غذاء القلوب والأرواح, وراحة للأبدان. 
فتلقته الفطر السليمة والعقول المستقيمة, بالقبول, والإذعان, لعلمها بما احتوى عليه, من الخير في الدنيا والآخرة, ولهذا قال:* 
*" إلا تذكرة لمن يخشى " (3)*
*" إِلَّا تَذْكِرَةً لِمَنْ يَخْشَى " أي: إلا ليتذكر به من يخشى الله تعالى, فيتذكر ما فيه من الترغيب, لأجل المطالب, فيعمل بذلك, ومن الترهيب عن الشقاء والخسران, فيرهب منه, ويتذكر به الأحكام الحسنة الشرعية المفصلة, التي كانت مستقرا في عقله حسنها مجملا, فوافق التفصيل ما يجده في فطرته وعقله, ولهذا سماه الله " تذكرة " . 
والتذكرة لشيء كان موجودا, إلا أن صاحبه غافل عنه, أو غير مستحضر لتفصيله. 
وخص بالتذكرة " من يخشى " لأن غيره لا ينتفع به. 
وكيف ينتفع به من لم يؤمن بجنة ولا نار, ولا في قلبه من خشية الله مثقال ذرة؟ هذا ما لا يكون. 
" سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَ  ا الْأَشْقَى الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى " . 
ثم ذكر جلالة هذا القرآن العظيم, وأنه تنزيل خالق الأرض والسماوات, المدبر لجميع المخلوقات. 
أي: فاقبلوا تنزيله, بغاية الإذعان, والمحبة, والتسليم, وعظموه نهاية التعظيم.* 
*" تنزيلا ممن خلق الأرض والسماوات العلا "(4)* 
*وكثيرا ما يقرن بين الخلق والأمر, كما في هذة الآية, وكما في قوله: "  أَلَا لَهُ الْخَلْقُ وَالْأَمْرُ " وفي قوله: " اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَ  سَبْعَ سَمَاوَاتٍ وَمِنَ الْأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ الْأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ " وذلك أنه الخالق الآمر الناهي. 
فكما أنه لا خالق سواه, فليس على الخلق إلزام, ولا أمر, ولا نهي إلا من خالقهم. 
وأيضا, فإن خلقه للخلق, فيه من التدبير القدري الكوني, وأمره, فيه التدبير الشرعي الديني. 
فكما أن الخلق لا يخرج عن الحكمة, فلم يخلق شيئا عبثا, فكذلك لا يأمر ولا ينهى, إلا بما هو عدل, وحكمة, وإحسان. 
فلما بين أنه الخالق المدبر, الآمر الناهي, أخبر عن عظمته وكبريائه, فقال:* 
*" الرحمن على العرش استوى " (5)*
*" الرَّحْمَنُ عَلَى الْعَرْشِ " الذي هو أرفع المخلوقات وأعظمها, وأوسعها. 
" اسْتَوَى " استواء يليق بجلاله, ويناسب عظمته وجماله, فاستوى على العرش, واحتوى على الملك.* 
*" له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وما بينهما وما تحت الثرى " (6)*
*" لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا " من ملك وإنسي وجني, وحيوان, وجماد, ونبات. 
" وَمَا تَحْتَ الثَّرَى " أي: الأرض, فالجميع ملك لله, تعالى, عبيد مدبرون مسخرون, تحت قضائه وتدبيره ليس لهم من الملك شيء, ولا يملكون لأنفسهم, نفعا ولا ضرا, ولا موتا, ولا حياة, ولا نشورا.* 
*" وإن تجهر بالقول فإنه يعلم السر وأخفى " (7)*
*" وَإِنْ تَجْهَرْ بِالْقَوْلِ فَإِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ " الكلام الخفي " وَأَخْفَى " من السر, الذي في القلب, ولم ينطق به, أو السر: ما خطر على القلب " وأخفى " : ما لم يخطر, يعلم تعالى أنه يخطر في وقته, وعلى صفته. 
المعنى: أن علمه تعالى محيط بجميع الأشياء, دقيقها, وجليها خفيها, وظاهرها. 
فسواء جهرت بقولك أو أسررته, فالكل سواء, بالنسبة لعلمه تعالى. 
فلما قرر كماله المطلق, بعموم خلقه, وعموم أمره ونهيه, وعموم رحمته, وسعة عظمته, وعلوه على عرشه, وعموم ملكه, وعموم علمه, نتج من ذلك, أنه المستحق للعبادة, وأن عبادته هي الحق التي يوجبها الشرع, والعقل, والفطرة. 
وعبادة غيره باطلة, فقال:* 
*" الله لا إله إلا هو له الأسماء الحسنى " (8)*
* " اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ " أي: لا معبود بحق, ولا مألوه بالحب والذل, والخوف والرجاء, والمحبة والإنابة والدعاء وإلا هو. 
" لَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى " أي: له الأسماء الكثيرة الكاملة الحسنى. 
من حسنها, أنها كلها, أسماء دالة على المدح. 
فليس فيها, اسم لا يدل على المدح والحمد ومن حسنها, أنها ليست أعلاما محضة, وإنما هي أسماء وأوصاف. 
ومن حسنها, أنها دالة على الصفات الكاملة, وأن له من كل صفة, أكملها, وأعمها, وأجلها. 
ومن حسنها, أنه أمر العباد أن يدعوه بها, لأنها وسيلة مقربة إليه, يحبها,  ويحب من يحبها, ويحب من يحفظها, ويحب من يبحث عن معانيها ويتعبد له بها, قال تعالى:  " وَلِلَّهِ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى فَادْعُوهُ بِهَا " .**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (309)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(9) الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه*

*" وهل أتاك حديث موسى " (9)*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد, صلى الله عليه وسلم على وجه الاستفهام التقريري. 
والتعظيم لهذه القصة والتفخيم لها: " وَهَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَى " في حاله التي هي مبدأ سعادته, ومنشأ نبوته, أنه رأى نارا من بعيد, وكان قد ضل الطريق, وأصابه البرد, ولم يكن عنده, ما يتدفأ به في سفره.*
*" إذ رأى نارا فقال لأهله امكثوا إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بقبس أو أجد على النار هدى " (10)*
*" فَقَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ " أي: أبصرت " نَارًا " وكان ذلك في جانب الطور الأيمن. 
" لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِقَبَسٍ " تصطلون به " أَوْ أَجِدُ عَلَى النَّارِ هُدًى " . 
أي: من يهديني الطريق. 
وكان مطلبه, النور الحسي والهداية الحسية. 
فوجد ثم النور المعنوي, نور الوحي, الذي تستنير به الأرواح والقلوب, والهداية الحقيقية, هداية الصراط المستقيم, الموصلة إلى جنات النعيم. 
فحصل له أمر, لم يكن في حسابه, ولا خطر بباله.* 
*" فلما أتاها نودي يا موسى " (11)*
*" فَلَمَّا أَتَاهَا " أي: النار التي آنسها من بعيد, وكانت - في الحقيقة - نورا, وهي نار تحرق وتشرق, ويدل على ذلك قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم " حجابه النور أو النار لو كشفه, لأحرقت سبحات وجهه, ما انتهى إليه بصره " فلما وصل إليها نودي منها أي: ناداه الله كما قال: " وَنَادَيْنَاهُ مِنْ جَانِبِ الطُّورِ الْأَيْمَنِ وَقَرَّبْنَاهُ نَجِيًّا "* 
*" إني أنا ربك فاخلع نعليك إنك بالوادي المقدس طوى " (12)*
*" إِنِّي أَنَا رَبُّكَ فَاخْلَعْ نَعْلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ بِالْوَادِي الْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى " أخبره أنه ربه, وأمره أن يستعد ويتهيأ لمناجاته, ويهتم لذلك, ويلقى نعليه, لأنه بالوادي المقدس المطهر المعظم. 
ولو لم يكن من تقديسه, إلا أنه اختار لمناجاته, كليمه موسى, لكفى. 
وقد قال كثير من المفسرين: " إن الله أمره أن يلقي نعليه, لأنهما من جلد حمار " , فالله أعلم بذلك.* 
*" وأنا اخترتك فاستمع لما يوحى " (13)*
*" وَأَنَا اخْتَرْتُكَ " أي: تخيرتك واصطفيتك من الناس. 
وهذه أكبر نعمة ومنة أنعم الله بها عليه, تقتضي من الشكر, ما يليق بها, ولهذا قال: " فَاسْتَمِعْ لِمَا يُوحَى " أي: ألق سمعك للذي أوحى إليك فإنه حقيق بذلك, لأنه أصل الدين ومبدأه, وعماد الدعوة الإسلامية.* 
*" إنني أنا الله لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدني وأقم الصلاة لذكري " (14)*
*ثم بين الذي يوحيه إليه بقوله: " إِنَّنِي أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا " أي: الله المستحق الألوهية المتصف بها, لأنه الكامل في أسمائه, وصفاته, المنفرد بأفعاله, الذي لا شريك له, ولا مثيل, ولا كفو ولا سمي. 
" فَاعْبُدْنِي " بجميع أنواع العبادة, ظاهرها وباطنها, أصولها وفروعها. 
ثم خص الصلاة بالذكر وإن كانت داخلة في العبادة, لفضلها وشرفها, وتضمنها عبودية القلب, واللسان, والجوارح. 
وقوله: " لِذِكْرِي " اللام للتعليل أي: أقم الصلاة لأجل ذكرك إياي. 
لأن ذكره تعالى, أجل المقاعد, وبه عبودية القلب, وبه سعادته. 
فالقلب المعطل عن ذكر الله, معطل عن كل خير, وقد خرب كل خراب. 
فشرع الله للعباد, أنواع العبادات, التي, المقصود منها, إقامة ذكره وخصوصا, الصلاة. 
قال تعالى: " اتْلُ مَا أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ مِنَ الْكِتَابِ وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ " . 
أي: ما فيها من ذكر الله أكبر من نهيها عن الفحشاء والمنكر. 
وهذا النوع يقال له توحيد الإلهية, وتوحيد, العبادة فالألوهية, وصفه تعالى, والعبودية, وصف عبده.* 
*" إن الساعة آتية أكاد أخفيها لتجزى كل نفس بما تسعى " (15)*
*" إِنَّ السَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ " أي: لا بد من وقوعها " أَكَادُ أُخْفِيهَا " . 
أي: عن نفسي كما في بعض القراءات, كقوله تعالى " يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ السَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَاهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي " وقال: " وَعِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ " . 
فعلمها, قد أخفاه عن الخلائق كلهم, فلا يعلمها ملك مقرب, ولا نبي مرسل. 
والحكمة في إتيان الساعة " لِتُجْزَى كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا تَسْعَى " من الخير والشر, فهي الباب لدار الجزاء " لِيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَسَاءُوا بِمَا عَمِلُوا وَيَجْزِيَ الَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا بِالْحُسْنَى " .* 
*" فلا يصدنك عنها من لا يؤمن بها واتبع هواه فتردى " (16)*
*أي: فلا يصدك ويشغلك عن الإيمان بالساعة, والجزاء, والعمل لذلك, من كان كافرا بها, غير معتقد لوقوعها. 
يسعى في الشك فيها, والتشكيك, ويجادل فيها, بالباطل, ويقيم من الشبه, ما يقدر عليه, متبعا في ذلك هواه, ليس قصده الوصول إلى الحق, وإنما قصاراه, اتباع هواه. 
فإياك أن تصغي إلى من هذه حاله, أو تقبل شيئا, من أقواله وأعماله الصادرة عن الإيمان بها والسعي لها سعيها. 
وإنما حذر الله تعالى عمن هذه حاله, لأنه من أخوف ما يكون على المؤمن, بوسوسته وتدجيله, وكون النفوس مجبولة على التشبه, والاقتداء بأبناء الجنس. 
وفي هذا تنبيه وإشارة إلى التحذير, عن كل داع إلى باطل, يصد عن الإيمان الواجب, أو عن كماله, أو يوقع الشبهة في القلب. 
وعن النظر في الكتب, المشتملة على ذلك. 
وذكر في هذا, الإيمان به, وعبادته, والإيمان باليوم الآخر, لأن هذه الأمور الثلاثة, أصول الإيمان, وركن الدين, وإذا تمت تم أمر الدين, ونقصه أو فقده بنقصها, أو نقص شيء منها وهذه نظير قوله تعالى في الإخبار عن ميزان سعادة الفرق, الذين أوتوا الكتاب وشقاوتهم " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَالَّذِينَ هَادُوا وَالنَّصَارَى وَالصَّابِئِينَ مَنْ آمَنَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْيَوْمِ الْآخِرِ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَلَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ وَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ " . 
وقوله " فَتَرْدَى " أي: تهلك وتشقى, إن اتبعت طريق من يصد عنها**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (310)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(17) الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه*

*" وما تلك بيمينك يا موسى " (17)*
*وقوله تعالى: " وَمَا تِلْكَ " إلى " مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى " . 
لما بين الله لموسى أصل الإيمان, أراد أن يبين له, ويريه من آياته, ما يطمئن به قلبه, وتقر به عينه, ويقوي إيمانه, بتأييد الله له على عدوه فقال: " وَمَا تِلْكَ بِيَمِينِكَ يَا مُوسَى " هذا, مع علمه تعالى, ولكن لزيادة الاهتمام في هذا الموضع, أخرج الكلام بطريق الاستفهام. 
فقال موسى: " هِيَ عَصَايَ أَتَوَكَّأُ عَلَيْهَا وَأَهُشُّ بِهَا عَلَى غَنَمِي " ذكر فيها, هاتين المنفعتين, منفعة لجنس الآدمي, وهو أنه يعتمد عليها في قيامه ومشيه, فيحصل فيها معونة. 
ومنفعة للبهائم, وهو أنه كان يرعى الغنم, فإذا رعاها في شجر الخبط ونحوه, هش بها, أي: ضرب الشجر, ليتساقط ورقه, فيرعاه الغنم. 
هذا الخلق الحسن من موسى عليه السلام, الذي من آثاره, حسن رعاية الحيوان البهيم, والإحسان إليه, دل على عناية من الله له واصطفاء, وتخصيص تقتضيه رحمة الله وحكمته. 
" وَلِيَ فِيهَا مَآرِبُ " أي: مقاصد " أُخْرَى " غير هذين الأمرين. 
ومن أدب موسى عليه السلام, أن الله لما سأله عما في يمينه, وكان السؤال محتملا عن السؤال عن عينها, أو منفعتها - أجابه بعينها, ومنفعتها فقال الله له: " أَلْقِهَا يَا مُوسَى* 
*" قال ألقها يا موسى " (19)*
*فَأَلْقَاهَا فَإِذَا هِيَ حَيَّةٌ تَسْعَى " انقلبت بإذن الله ثعبانا عظيما. 
فولى موسى هاربا خائفا, ولم يعقب. 
وفي وصفها بأنها تسعى, إزالة لوهم يمكن وجوده, وهو أن يظن أنها تخييل, لا حقيقة. 
فكونها تسعى يزيل هذا الوهم* 
*" قال خذها ولا تخف سنعيدها سيرتها الأولى " (21)*
*فقال الله لموسى: " خُذْهَا وَلَا تَخَفْ " أي: ليس عليك منها بأس. 
" سَنُعِيدُهَا سِيرَتَهَا الْأُولَى " أي هيئتها وصفتها, إذ كانت عصا. 
فامتثل موسى أمر الله, إيمانا به, وتسليما, فأخذها, فعادت عصاه التي كان يعرفها, هذه آية.* 
*" واضمم يدك إلى جناحك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء آية أخرى " (22)*
*ثم ذكر الآية الأخرى فقال: " وَاضْمُمْ يَدَكَ إِلَى جَنَاحِكَ " أي: أدخل يدك إلى جيبك,. 
وضم عليك عضدك, الذي هو جناح الإنسان " تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ " أي: بياضا ساطعا, من غير عيب ولا برص " آيَةً أُخْرَى " . 
قال الله: " فَذَانِكَ بُرْهَانَانِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ " .* 
*" لنريك من آياتنا الكبرى " (23)*
*" لِنُرِيَكَ مِنْ آيَاتِنَا الْكُبْرَى " أي: فعلنا ما ذكرنا, من انقلاب العصا حية تسعى, ومن خرج اليد بيضاء للناظرين, لأجل أن نريك من آياتنا الكبرى, الدالة على صحة رسالتك, وحقيقة ما جئت به, فيطمئن قلبك, ويزداد علمك, وتثق بوعد الله لك, بالحفظ والنصرة, ولتكون حجة وبرهانا, لمن أرسلت إليهم.* 
*" اذهب إلى فرعون إنه طغى " (24)*
*لما أوحى الله إلى موسى, ونبأه, وأراه الآيات الباهرات, أرسله إلى فرعون, ملك مصر فقال: " اذْهَبْ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى " أي: تمرد وزاد على الحد, في الكفر والفساد, والعلو في الأرض, والقهر للضعفاء, حتى إنه ادعى الربوبية والألوهية, قبحه الله, أي: وطغيانه سبب لهلاكه. 
ولكن من رحمة الله, وحكمته, وعدله, أنه لا يعذب أحدا, إلا بعد قيام الحجة بالرسل. 
فحينئذ علم موسى عليه السلام, أنه تحمل حملا عظيما, حيث أرسل إلى هذا الجبار العنيد, الذي ليس له منازع في مصر من الخلق. 
وموسى عليه السلام, وحده, وقد جرى منه ما جرى من القتل. 
فامتثل أمر ربه, وتلقاه بالانشراح والقبول, وسأله المعونة, وتيسير الأسباب, التي هي من تمام الدعوة فقال:* 
*" قال رب اشرح لي صدري " (25)*
*" رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي " أي: وسعه وأفسحه, لأتحمل الأذى القولي والفعلي, ولا يتكدر قلبي بذلك, ولا يضيق صدري, فإن الصدر إذا ضاق, لم يصلح صاحبه لهداية الخلق, ودعوتهم. 
قال الله لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم " فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ " وعسى الخلق يقبلون الحق مع اللين وسعة الصدر وانشراحه عليهم.* 
*" ويسر لي أمري " (26)*
*" وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي " أي: سهل علي أمر أسلكه وكل طريق أقصده في سبيلك, وهون علي ما أمامي من الشدائد. 
ومن تيسير الأمر, أن ييسر للداعي, أن يأتي جميع الأمور من أبوابها, ويخاطب كل أحد بما يناسب له, ويدعوه بأقرب الطرق الموصلة إلى قبول قوله.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (311)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(27) الى الأية(41)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه*


*" واحلل عقدة من لساني "(27)* 
" وَاحْلُلْ عُقْدَةً مِنْ لِسَانِي يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي " وكان في لسانه ثقل لا يكاد يفهم عنه الكلام, كما قال المفسرون, وكما قال الله عنه أنه قال: " وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ مِنِّي لِسَانًا " فسأل الله أن يحل منه عقدة, يفقهوا ما يقول فيحصل المقصود التام من المخاطبة, والمراجعة, والبيان عن المعاني. 
*" واجعل لي وزيرا من أهلي " (29)*
" وَاجْعَلْ لِي وَزِيرًا مِنْ أَهْلِي " أي: معينا يعاونني, ويؤازرني, ويساعدني على من أرسلت إليهم. 
وسأل أن يكون من أهله, لأنه من باب البر, وأحق ببر الإنسان, قرابته. 
ثم عينه بسؤاله فقال: " هَارُونَ أَخِي اشْدُدْ بِهِ أَزْرِي " أي: قوني به: وشد به ظهري. 
قال الله " سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ وَنَجْعَلُ لَكُمَا سُلْطَانًا " . 
*" وأشركه في أمري " (32)*
" وَأَشْرِكْهُ فِي أَمْرِي " أي: في النبوة, بأن تجعله نبيا رسولا, كما جعلتني. 
*" كي نسبحك كثيرا " (33)*
ثم ذكر الفائدة في ذلك فقال: " كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا " علم, عليه الصلاة والسلام, أن مدار العبادات كلها والدين, على ذكر الله, فسأل الله أن يجعل أخاه معه, يتساعدان ويتعاونان على البر والتقوى, فيكثر منهما ذكر الله, من التسبيح, والتهليل, وغيره من أنواع العبادات. 
*" إنك كنت بنا بصيرا " (35)*
" إِنَّكَ كُنْتَ بِنَا بَصِيرًا " تعلم حالنا, وضعفنا, وعجزنا, وافتقارنا إليك في كل الأمور. 
وأنت أبصر بنا, من أنفسنا وأرحم, فمن علينا بما سألناك, وأجب لنا فيما دعوناك. 
*" قال قد أوتيت سؤلك يا موسى " (36)*
فقال الله: " قَدْ أُوتِيتَ سُؤْلَكَ يَا مُوسَى " أي: أعطيت جميع ما طلبت. 
فسنشرح صدرك, ونيسر أمرك, ونحل عقدة من لسانك, يفقهوا قولك, ونشد عضدك, بأخيك هارون, " ونجعل لكما سلطانا, فلا يصلون إليكما بآياتنا أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون " . 
وهذا السؤال من موسى عليه السلام, يدل على كمال معرفته بالله, وكمال فطنته ومعرفته للأمور, وكمال نصحه. 
وذلك أن الداعي إلى الله, المرشد للخلق, خصوصا إذا كان المدعو من أهل العناد, والتكبر, والطغيان, يحتاج إلى سعة صدر, وحلم تام, على ما يصيبه من الأذى, ولسان فصيح, يتمكن من التعبير به عن ما يريده ويقصده. 
بل الفصاحة والبلاغة لصاحب هذا المقام, من ألزم ما يكون, لكثرة المراجعات والمراوضات, ولحاجته لتحسين الحق, وتزيينه بما يقدر عليه, ليحببه إلى النفوس, وإلى تقبيح الباطل وتهجينه, لينفر عنه. 
ويحتاج مع ذلك أيضا, أن يتيسر له أمره, فيأتي البيوت من أبوابها, ويدعو إلى سبيل الله, بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة, والمجادلة بالتي هي أحسن, يعامل الناس كلا بحسب حاله. 
وتمام ذلك, أن يكون لمن هذه صفته, أعوان ووزراء, يساعدونه على مطلوبه. 
لأن الأصوات إذا كثرت, لا بد أن تؤثر, فلذلك سأله عليه الصلاة والسلام هذه الأمور, فأعطيها. 
وإذا نظرت إلى حالة الأنبياء المرسلين إلى الخلق, رأيتهم بهذه الحال, بحسب أحوالهم. 
خصوصا, خاتمهم وأفضلهم, محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, فإنه في الذروة العليا من كل صفة كمال. 
وله من شرح الصدر, وتيسير الأمر, وفصاحة اللسان, وحسن التعبير والبيان, والأعوان على الحق, من الصحابة, فمن بعدهم, ما ليس لغيره. 
*" ولقد مننا عليك مرة أخرى " (37)*
لما ذكر منته على عبده ورسوله, موسى بن عمران, في الدين, والوحي, والرسالة, وإجابة سؤله, ذكر نعمته عليه, وقت التربية, والتنقلات في أطواره فقال: " وَلَقَدْ مَنَنَّا عَلَيْكَ مَرَّةً أُخْرَى " حيث ألهمنا أمك, أن تقذفك في التابوت وقت الرضاع, خوفا من فرعون, لأنه أمر بذبح أبناء بني إسرائيل. 
فأخفته أمه, وخافت عليه خوفا شديدا فقذفته في التابوت, ثم قذفته في اليم, أي: شط نيل مصر. 
فأمر الله اليم, أن يلقيه في الساحل, وقيض الله أن يأخذه, أعدى الأعداء لله ولموسى, ويتربى في أولاده, ويكون قرة عين لمن رآه: ولهذا قال: " وَأَلْقَيْتُ عَلَيْكَ مَحَبَّةً مِنِّي " فكل من رآه أحبه " وَلِتُصْنَعَ عَلَى عَيْنِي " أي ولتتربى على نظري وفي حفظي وكلاءتي. 
وأي نظر وكفالة, أجل وأكمل, من ولاية البر الرحيم, القادر على إيصال مصالح عبده, ودفع المضار عنه؟! فلا ينتقل من حالة إلى حالة, إلا, والله تعالى هو الذي في بر ذلك لمصلحة موسى. 
ومن حسن تدبيره, أن موسى لما وقع في يد عدوه, قلقت أمه قلقا شديدا, وأصبح فؤادها فارغا, وكادت تخبر به, لولا أن الله ثبتها, وربط على قلبها. 
" إِذْ تَمْشِي أُخْتُكَ فَتَقُولُ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى مَنْ يَكْفُلُهُ فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى " 
ففي هذه الحالة, حرم الله على موسى المراضع, فلا يقبل ثدي امرأة قط, ليكون مآله إلى أمه, فترضعه, ويكون عندها, مطمئنة ساكنة, قريرة العين. 
فجعلوا يعرضون عليه المراضع, فلا يقبل ثديا. 
فجاءت أخت موسى, فقالت لهم " هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه لكم وهم له ناصحون " . 
" فَرَجَعْنَاكَ إِلَى أُمِّكَ كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا وَلَا تَحْزَنَ وَقَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا " وهو القبطي لما دخل المدينة وقت غفلة من أهلها, وجد رجلين يقتتلان, واحد من شيعة موسى, والآخر من عدوه قبطي "  فاستغاثه الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه فوكزه موسى فقضى عليه " . 
فدعا الله وسأله المغفرة, فغفر له, ثم فر هاربا, لما سمع أن الملأ طلبوه, يريدون قتله. 
" فَنَجَّيْنَاكَ مِنَ الْغَمِّ " من عقوبة الذنب, ومن القتل. 
" وَفَتَنَّاكَ فُتُونًا " أي: اختبرناك, وبلوناك, فوجدناك مستقيما في أحوالك. 
أو نقلناك في أحوالك, وأطوارك, حتى وصلت إلى ما وصلت إليه. 
" فَلَبِثْتَ سِنِينَ فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ " حين فر هاربا من فرعون وملأه, حين أرادو قتله. 
فتوجه إلى مدين, ووصل إليها, وتزوج هناك, ومكث عشر سنين, أو ثمان سنين. 
" ثُمَّ جِئْتَ عَلَى قَدَرٍ يَا مُوسَى " أي: جئت مجيئا, ليس اتفاقا من غير قصد, ولا تدبير منا, بل بقدر ولطف منا. 
وهذا يدل على كمال اعتناء الله, بكليمه, موسى عليه السلام, ولهذا قال: 
*" واصطنعتك لنفسي " (41)*
 " وَاصْطَنَعْتُكَ لِنَفْسِي " أي: أجريت عليك صنائعي ونعمي, وحسن عوائدي, وتربيتي, لتكون لنفسي حبيبا مختصا, وتبلغ في ذلك, مبلغا لا يناله أحد من الخلق, إلا النادر منهم. 
وإذا كان الحبيب إذا أراد اصطناع حبيبه من المخلوقين, وأراد أن يبلغ من الكمال المطلوب له ما يبلغ, يبذل غاية جهده, ويسعى نهاية ما يمكنه في إيصاله لذلك. 
فما ظنك بصنائع الرب القادر الكريم, وما تحسبه يفعل, بمن أراده لنفسه, واصطفاه من خلقه؟!!

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (312)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(42) الى الأية(49)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه*

*" اذهب أنت وأخوك بآياتي ولا تنيا في ذكري " (42)*
*لما امتن الله تعالى على موسى بما امتن به, من النعم الدينية والدنيوية قال له: " اذْهَبْ أَنْتَ وَأَخُوكَ " هارون " بِآيَاتِي " أي: الآيات التي مني, الدالة على الحق وحسنه, وقبح الباطل, كاليد, والعصا ونحوها, في تسع آيات إلى فرعون وملاءه. 
" وَلَا تَنِيَا فِي ذِكْرِي " أي: لا تفترا, ولا تكسلا, عن مداومة ذكري بالاستمرار عليه, والزماه كما وعدتما بذلك " كَيْ نُسَبِّحَكَ كَثِيرًا وَنَذْكُرَكَ كَثِيرًا " . 
فإن ذكر الله, فيه معونة على جميع الأمور, يسهلها, ويخفف حملها.* 
*" اذهبا إلى فرعون إنه طغى " (43)*
*" اذْهَبَا إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَى " أي: جاوز الحد, في كفره وطغيانه, وظلمه وعدوانه.* 
*" فقولا له قولا لينا لعله يتذكر أو يخشى " (44)*
*" فَقُولَا لَهُ قَوْلًا لَيِّنًا " أي: سهلا لطيفا, برفق ولين وأدب في اللفظ من دون فحش ولا صلف, ولا غلظة في المقال, أو فظاظة في الأفعال. 
" لَعَلَّهُ " بسبب القول اللين " يَتَذَكَّرُ " ما ينفعه فيأتيه. 
" أَوْ يَخْشَى " ما يضره فيتركه, فإن القول اللين, داع لذلك, والقول الغليظ, منفر عن صاحبه. 
وقد فسر القول اللين في قوله: " فَقُلْ هَلْ لَكَ إِلَى أَنْ تَزَكَّى وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَى " . 
فإن في هذا الكلام, من لطف القول وسهولته, وعدم بشاعته, ما لا يخفى على المتأمل. 
فإنه أتى ب " هل " الدالة على العرض والمشاورة, التي لا يشمئز منها أحد, ودعاه إلى التزكي والتطهر من الأدناس, التي أصلها, التطهر من الشرك, الذي يقبله كل عقل سليم, ولم يقل " أزكيك " بل قال " تزكى " أنت بنفسك. 
ثم دعاه إلى سبيل ربه, الذي رباه, وأنعم عليه بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة التي ينبغي مقابلتها بشكرها, وذكرها فقال: " وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَى رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَى " فلما لم يقبل هذا الكلام اللين, الذي يأخذ حسنه بالقلوب, علم أنه لا ينجع فيه تذكير, فأخذه الله أخذ عزيز مقتدر* 
*" قالا ربنا إننا نخاف أن يفرط علينا أو أن يطغى " (45)*
*" قَالَا رَبَّنَا إِنَّنَا نَخَافُ أَنْ يَفْرُطَ عَلَيْنَا " أي: يبادرنا بالعقوبة والإيقاع بنا, قبل أن نبلغه رسالاتك, ونقيم عليه الحجة " أَوْ أَنْ يَطْغَى " أي يتمرد عن الحق, ويطغى بملكه, وسلطانه, وجنده, وأعوانه.* 
*" قال لا تخافا إنني معكما أسمع وأرى " (46)*
*" قَالَ لَا تَخَافَا " أن يفرط عليكما " إِنَّنِي مَعَكُمَا أَسْمَعُ وَأَرَى " أي: أنتما بحفظي ورعايتي, أسمع قولكما, وأرى جميع أحوالكما, فلا تخافا منه. 
فزال الخوف عنهما, واطمأنت قلوبهما بوعد ربهما.* 
*" فأتياه فقولا إنا رسولا ربك فأرسل معنا بني إسرائيل ولا تعذبهم قد جئناك بآية من ربك والسلام على من اتبع الهدى " (47)*
*أي: فأتياه بهذين الأمرين, دعوته إلى الإسلام, وتخليص هذا الشعب الشريف, بني إسرائيل, من قيده وتعبيده لهم, ليتحرروا ويملكوا أمرهم, ويقيم فيهم موسى, شرع الله ودينه. 
" قَدْ جِئْنَاكَ بِآيَةٍ " تدل على صدقنا " فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُبِينٌ وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ " إلى آخر ما ذكر الله عنهما. 
" وَالسَّلَامُ عَلَى مَنِ اتَّبَعَ الْهُدَى " أي: من اتبع الصراط المستقيم, واهتدى بالشرع المبين, حصلت له السلامة في الدنيا والآخرة.* 
*" إنا قد أوحي إلينا أن العذاب على من كذب وتولى " (48)*
*" إِنَّا قَدْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْنَا " أي: خبرنا من عند الله, لا من عند أنفسنا " أَنَّ الْعَذَابَ عَلَى مَنْ كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى " أي: كذب بأخبار الله, وأخبار رسله, وتولى عن الانقياد لهم, واتباعهم. 
وهذا فيه الترغيب لفرعون بالإيمان والتصديق واتباعهما, والترهيب من ضد ذلك. 
ولكن لم يفد فيه هذا الوعظ والتذكير, فأنكر ربه, وكفر, وجادل في ذلك, ظلما وعنادا.* 
*" قال فمن ربكما يا موسى " (49)*
* أي قال فرعون لموسى على وجه الإنكار: " فَمَنْ رَبُّكُمَا يَا مُوسَى " . 
فأجاب موسى بحواب شاف كاف واضح قال: " رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى " أي: ربنا الذي خلق جميع المخلوقات, وأعطى كل مخلوق خلقه اللائق به, على حسن صنعه من خلقه, من كبر الجسم وصغره, وتوسطه, وجميع صفاته. 
" ثُمَّ هَدَى " كل مخلوق إلى ما خلقه له, وهذه الهداية الكاملة المشاهدة في جميع المخلوقات. 
فكل مخلوق, تجده يسعى لما خلق له من المنافع, وفي دفع المضار عنه. 
حتى إن الله أعطى الحيوان البهيم, من العقل, ما يتمكن به به من ذلك. 
وهذا كقوله تعالى: " الَّذِي أَحْسَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ " . 
فالذي خلق المخلوقات, وأعطاها خلقها الحسن, الذي لا تقترح العقول فوق حسنه, وهداها لمصالحها, هو الرب على الحقيقة. 
فإنكاره, إنكار لأعظم الأشياء وجودا, وهو مكابرة ومجاهرة بالكذب. 
فلو قدر أن الإنسان, أنكر من الأمور المعلومة, ما أنكر, كان إنكاره لرب العالمين, أكبر من ذلك.**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (313)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(50) الى الأية(60)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه

**" قال فما بال القرون الأولى " (51)*
*ولهذا لما لم يمكن فرعون, أن يعاند هذا الدليل القاطع, عدل إلى المشاغبة, وحاد عن المقصود فقال لموسى: " فَمَا بَالُ الْقُرُونِ الْأُولَى " . 
أي: ما شأنهم, وما خبرهم وكيف وصلت بهم الحال, وقد سبقونا إلى الإنكار والكفر, والظلم, والعناد, ولنا فيهم أسوة؟* 
*" قال علمها عند ربي في كتاب لا يضل ربي ولا ينسى " (52)*
*فقال موسى: " عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ رَبِّي فِي كِتَابٍ لَا يَضِلُّ رَبِّي وَلَا يَنْسَى " أي: قد أحصى أعمالهم من خير وشر, وكتبه في كتابه, وهو اللوح المحفوظ, وأحاط به علما وخبرا فلا يضل عن شيء منها, ولا ينسى ما علمه منها. 
ومضمون ذلك, أنهم قدموا إلى ما قدموه, ولاقوا أعمالهم, وسيجازون عليها. 
فلا معنى لسؤالك واستفهامك, يا فرعون, عنهم, فتلك أمة قد خلت لها ما كسبت, ولكم ما كسبتم. 
فإن كان الدليل الذي أوردناه عليك, والآيات التي أريناكها, قد تحققت صدقها ويقينها, وهو الواقع, فانقد إلى الحق, ودع عنك الكفر والظلم, وكثرة الجدال بالباطل. 
وإن كنت قد شككت فيها أو رأيتها غير مستيقنة, فالطريق مفتوح وباب البحث غير مغلق فرد الدليل بالدليل, والبرهان بالبرهان, ولن تجد لذلك سبيلا, ما دام الملوان. 
كيف وقد أخبر الله عنه, أنه جحدها مع استيقانها, كما قال تعالى " وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا " . 
وقال موسى: " لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنْزَلَ هَؤُلَاءِ إِلَّا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ بَصَائِرَ " . 
فعلم أنه ظالم في جداله, قصده, العلو في الأرض.* 
*" الذي جعل لكم الأرض مهدا وسلك لكم فيها سبلا وأنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به أزواجا من نبات شتى " (53)*
*ثم استطرد في هذا الدليل القاطع, بذكر كثير من نعمه وإحسانه الضروري, فقال: " الَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ الْأَرْضَ مَهْدًا " أي: فراشا بحالة تتمكنون من السكون فيها, والقرار, والبناء, والغراس, وإثارتها للازدراع وغيره, وذللها لذلك, ولم يجعلها ممتنعة عن مصلحة من مصالحكم. 
" وَسَلَكَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلًا " أي: نفذ لكم الطرق الموصلة, من أرض, إلى أرض, ومن قطر إلى قطر, حتى كان الآدميون, يتمكنون من الوصول إلى جميع الأرض بأسهل ما يكون, وينتفعون بأسفارهم, أكثر مما ينتفعون بإقامتهم. 
" وَأَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَخْرَجْنَا بِهِ أَزْوَاجًا مِنْ نَبَاتٍ شَتَّى " . 
أي: أنزل المطر " فَأَحْيَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا " وأثبت بذلك جميع أصناف النباتات على اختلاف أنواعها, وتشتت أشكالها, وتباين أحوالها. 
فساقه, وقدره, ويسره ورزقا لنا ولأنعامنا, ولولا ذلك, لهلك من عليها من آدمي وحيوان.* 
*" كلوا وارعوا أنعامكم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى " (54)*
*ولهذا قال: " كُلُوا وَارْعَوْا أَنْعَامَكُمْ " وساقها على وجه الامتنان, ليدل ذلك على أن الأصل في جميع النباتات الإباحة, فلا يحرم منهم, إلا ما كان مضرا, كالسموم ونحوه. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي النُّهَى " أي: لذوي العقول الرزينة, والأفكار المستقيمة على فضل الله, وإحسانه, ورحمته, وسعة جوده, وتمام عنايته, وعلى أنه الرب المعبود, المالك المحمود, الذي لا يستحق العبادة سواه, ولا الحمد والمدح والثناء, إلا من امتن بهذه النعم, وعلى أنه على كل شيء قدير. 
فكما أحيا الأرض بعد موتها, إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى. 
وخص الله أولي النهى بذلك, لأنهم المنتفعون بها, الناظرون إليها نظر اعتبار. 
وأما من عداهم, فإنهم بمنزله البهائم السارحة, والأنعام السائمة, لا ينظرون إليها, نظر اعتبار ولا تنفذ بصائرهم إلى المقصود منها. 
بل حظهم, حظ البهائم, يأكلون ويشربون, وقلوبهم لاهية, وأجسادهم معرضة. 
" وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ آيَةٍ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ يَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهَا وَهُمْ عَنْهَا مُعْرِضُونَ " .* 
*" منها خلقناكم وفيها نعيدكم ومنها نخرجكم تارة أخرى " (55)*
*ولما ذكر كرم الأرض, وحسن شكرها لما ينزله الله عليها من المطر, وأنها بإذن ربها, تخرج النبات المختلف الأنواع - أخبر أنه خلقنا منها, وفيها يعيدنا إذا متنا فدفنا فيها, ومنها يخرجنا تارة أخرى. 
فكما أوجدنا منها من العدم, وقد علمنا ذلك, وتحققناه, فسيعيدنا بالبعث منها بعد موتنا, ليجازينا بأعمالنا, التي عملناها عليها. 
وهذان دليلان على الإعادة عقليان واضحان: إخراج النبات من الأرض بعد موتها, وإخراج المكلفين منها في إيجادهم.* 
*" ولقد أريناه آياتنا كلها فكذب وأبى " (56)*
*يخبر تعالى, أنه أرى فرعون من الآيات والعبر والقواطع, جميع أنواعها العيانية, والأفقية والنفسية, فما استقام ولا ارعوى, وإنما كذب وتولى. 
كذب الخبر, وتولى عن الأمر والنهي, وجعل الحق باطلا, والباطل حقا, وجادل بالباطل, ليضل الناس فقال: " أَجِئْتَنَا لِتُخْرِجَنَا مِنْ أَرْضِنَا بِسِحْرِكَ " . 
زعم أن هذه الآيات التي أراه إياها موسى, سحر وتمويه, المقصود منها, إخراجهم من أرضهم, والاستيلاء عليها, ليكون كلامه مؤثرا في قلوب قومه. 
فإن الطباع, تميل إلى أوطانها, ويصعب عليها الخروج منها ومفارقتها. 
فأخبرهم أن موسى هذا قصده, ليبغضوه, ويسعوا في محاربته, فلنأتينك بسحر مثل سحرك فأمهلنا, واجعل لنا " مَوْعِدًا لَا نُخْلِفُهُ نَحْنُ وَلَا أَنْتَ مَكَانًا سُوًى " أي: مستو علمنا وعلمك به, أو مكانا مستويا معتدلا لتتمكن من رؤية ما فيه.* 
*" قال موعدكم يوم الزينة وأن يحشر الناس ضحى " (59)*
*فقال موسى: " مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ " وهو عيدهم, الذي يتفرغون فيه ويقطعون شواغلهم. 
" وَأَنْ يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى " أي: يجمعون كلهم في وقت الضحى. 
وإنما سأل موسى ذلك, لأن يوم الزينة ووقت الضحى فيه يحصل كثرة الاجتماع, ورؤية الأشياء على حقائقها, ما لا يحصل في غيره.* 
*" فتولى فرعون فجمع كيده ثم أتى " (60)*
* " فَتَوَلَّى فِرْعَوْنُ فَجَمَعَ كَيْدَهُ " أي: جميع ما يقدر عليه, مما يكيد به موسى. 
فأرسل في مدائنه, من يحشر السحرة الماهرين في سحرهم. 
وكان السحر إذ ذاك, متوافرا, وعلمه مرغوبا فيه. 
فجمع خلقا كثيرا من السحرة, ثم أتى كل منهما للموعد, واجتمع الناس للموعد. 
فكان الجمع حافلا, حضره الرجال والنساء, والملأ, والأشراف, والعوام, والصغار, والكبار, وحضوا الناس على الاجتماع وقالوا للناس " هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ لَعَلَّنَا نَتَّبِعُ السَّحَرَةَ إِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ " . 
فحين اجتمعوا من جميع البلدان, وعظهم موسى عليه السلام, وأقام الحجة عليهم, وقال لهم:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (314)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(61) الى الأية(70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه 
**" قال لهم موسى ويلكم لا تفتروا على الله كذبا فيسحتكم بعذاب وقد خاب من افترى " (61)*
*" وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ " أي: لا تنصروا ما أنتم عليه من الباطل بسحركم وتغالبون الحق, وتفترون على الله الكذب فيستأصلكم بعذاب من عنده, ويخيب سعيكم وافتراؤكم, فلا تدركون ما تطلبون من النصر والجاه عند فرعون وملائه, ولا تسلموا من عذاب الله.* 
*" فتنازعوا أمرهم بينهم وأسروا النجوى " (62)*
*وكلام الحق لا بد أن يؤثر في القلوب, لا جرم, ارتفع الخصام والنزاع بين السحرة, لما سمعوا كلام موسى, وارتبكوا. 
ولعل من جملة نزاعهم, الاشتباه في موسى, هل هو على الحق أم لا؟ ولكن هم إلى الآن, ما تم أمرهم, ليقضي الله أمرا كان مفعولا, " لِيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَا مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ " . 
فحينئذ أسروا فيما بينهم النجوى, وأنهم ينفقون على مقالة واحدة, لينجحوا في مقالهم وفعالهم, وليتمسك الناس بدينهم.* 
*" قالوا إن هذان لساحران يريدان أن يخرجاكم من أرضكم بسحرهما ويذهبا بطريقتكم المثلى " (63)*
*والنجوى التي أسروها وفسرها, بقوله: " قَالُوا إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَنْ يُخْرِجَاكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِمَا " كمقالة فرعون السابقة. 
فإما أن يكون ذلك توافقا من فرعون والسحرة على هذه المقالة من غير قصد. 
وإما أن يكون تلقينا منه لهم مقالته, التي صمم عليها, وأظهرها للناس. 
وزادوا على قول فرعون أن قالوا: " وَيَذْهَبَا بِطَرِيقَتِكُمُ الْمُثْلَى " أي: طريقة السحر حسدكم عليها, وأراد أن يظهر عليكم, ليكون له الفخر والصيت والشهرة, ويكون هو المقصود بهذا العلم, الذي شغلتم زمانكم فيه ويذهب عنكم ما كنتم تأكلون بسببه, وما يتبع ذلك من الرياسة. 
وهذا حض من بعضهم على بعض, على الاجتهاد في مغالبته, ولهذا قالوا:* 
*" فأجمعوا كيدكم ثم ائتوا صفا وقد أفلح اليوم من استعلى " (64)*
*" فَأَجْمِعُوا كَيْدَكُمْ " أي: أظهروه دفعة واحدة, متظاهرين متساعدين فيه, متناصرين, متفقا رأيكم وكلمتكم. 
" ثُمَّ ائْتُوا صَفًّا " ليكون أمكن لعملكم, وأهيب لكم في القلوب, ولئلا يشرك بعضكم بعض مقدوره من العمل. 
واعلموا أن من أفلح اليوم ونجح وغلب غيره, فإنه المفلح الفائز, فهذا يوم له ما بعده من الأيام.* 
*" قالوا يا موسى إما أن تلقي وإما أن نكون أول من ألقى " (65)*
*فما أصلبهم في باطلهم, وأشدهم فيه, حيث أتوا بكل سبب, ووسيلة وممكن, ومكيدة يكيدون بها الحق. 
ويأبى الله إلا أن يتم نوره, ويظهر الحق على الباطل. 
فلما تمت مكيدتهم, وانحصر قصدهم, ولم يبق إلا العمل " قَالُوا يَا مُوسَى إِمَّا أَنْ تُلْقِيَ " عصاك " وَإِمَّا أَنْ نَكُونَ أَوَّلَ مَنْ أَلْقَى " . 
خيروه, موهمين أنهم على جزم من ظهورهم عليه, بأي حالة كانت.* 
*" قال بل ألقوا فإذا حبالهم وعصيهم يخيل إليه من سحرهم أنها تسعى "(66)* 
*فقال لهم موسى: " بَلْ أَلْقُوا " فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم. 
" فَإِذَا حِبَالُهُمْ وَعِصِيُّهُمْ يُخَيَّلُ إِلَيْهِ " أي: إلى موسى " مِنْ سِحْرِهِمْ " البليغ " أَنَّهَا تَسْعَى " فلما خيل إلى موسى ذلك. 
" فَأَوْجَسَ فِي نَفْسِهِ خِيفَةً مُوسَى " كما هو مقتضى الطبيعة البشرية, وإلا فهو جازم بوعد الله ونصره.* 
*" قلنا لا تخف إنك أنت الأعلى " (68)*
*" قُلْنَا " له تثبيتا وتطمينا: " لَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ الْأَعْلَى " عليهم, أي ستعلو عليهم وتقهرهم, ويذلوا لك ويخضعوا.* 
*" وألق ما في يمينك تلقف ما صنعوا إنما صنعوا كيد ساحر ولا يفلح الساحر حيث أتى " (69)*
*" وَأَلْقِ مَا فِي يَمِينِكَ " أي: عصاك " تَلْقَفْ مَا صَنَعُوا إِنَّمَا صَنَعُوا كَيْدُ سَاحِرٍ وَلَا يُفْلِحُ السَّاحِرُ حَيْثُ أَتَى " أي: كيدهم ومكرهم, ليس بمثمر لهم, ولا ناجح فإنه من كيد السحرة, الذين يموهون على الناس, ويلبسون الباطل ويخيلون أنهم على الحق. 
فألقى موسى عصاه, فتلقفت ما صنعوا كله, وأكلته, والناس ينظرون لذلك الصنيع. 
فعلم السحرة علما يقينا, أن هذا ليس بسحر, وأنه من الله, فبادروا للإيمان.* 
*" فألقي السحرة سجدا قالوا آمنا برب هارون وموسى " (70)*
* " فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سُجَّدًا قَالُوا آمَنَّا " برب العاليمن, " رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ " . 
فوقع الحق وظهر وسطع, وبطل السحر والمكر والكيد, في ذلك المجمع العظيم.
**
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (315)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(71) الى الأية(80)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه

**" قال آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم في جذوع النخل ولتعلمن أينا أشد عذابا وأبقى " (71)*
*فصارت بينة ورحمة للمؤمنين, وحجة على المعاندين فـ " قَالَ " فرعون للسحرة: " آمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ " أي: كيف أقدمتم على الإيمان من دون مراجعة مني ولا إذن؟ استغرب ذلك منهم, لأدبهم معه, وذلهم, وانقيادهم له في كل أمر من أمورهم, وجعل هذا من ذاك. 
ثم استلج فرعون في كفره وطغيانه بعد هذا البرهان, واستخف بقوله قومه, وأظهر لهم أن هذه الغلبة من موسى للسحرة, ليس لأن الذي معه الحق, بل لأنه تمالأ هو والسحرة, ومكروا, ودبروا أن يخرجوا فرعون وقومه من بلادهم. 
فقبل قومه هذا المكر منه, وظنوه صدقا " فَاسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ " مع أن هذه المقالة التي قالها, لا تدخل عقل من له أدنى مسكة من عقل ومعرفة بالواقع. 
فإن موسى, أتى من مدين وحيدا. 
وحين أتى لم يجتمع بأحد من السحرة ولا غيرهم, بل بادر إلى دعوة فرعون وقومه, وأراهم الآيات. 
فأراد فرعون أن يعارض ما جاء به موسى, فسعى ما أمكنه, وأرسل في مدائنه من يجمع له كل ساحر عليم. 
فجاءوا إليه, ووعدهم الأجر والمنزلة عند الغلبة, وهم حرصوا غاية الحرص, وكادوا أشد الكيد, على غلبتهم لموسى, وكان منهم ما كان فهل يمكن, أن يتصور مع هذا, أن يكونوا دبروا, هم وموسى, واتفقوا على ما صدر؟ هذا من أمحل المحال. 
ثم توعد فرعون السحرة فقال: " لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ خِلَافٍ " كما يفعل بالمحارب الساعي بالفساد, يقطع يده اليمنى, ورجله اليسرى. 
" وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ فِي جُذُوعِ النَّخْلِ " أي: لأجل أن تشهروا وتختزوا. 
" وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى " يعني بزعمه هو وأمته, وأنه أشد عذابا من الله, وأبقى قلبا للحقائق, وترهيبا لمن لا عقل له.*
*" قالوا لن نؤثرك على ما جاءنا من البينات والذي فطرنا فاقض ما أنت قاض إنما تقضي هذه الحياة الدنيا " (72)*
*ولهذا لما عرف السحرة الحق, ورزقهم الله من العقل, ما يدركون به الحقائق, أجابوا بقولهم: " لَنْ نُؤْثِرَكَ عَلَى مَا جَاءَنَا مِنَ الْبَيِّنَاتِ " الدالات على أن الله هو الرب المعبود وحده, المعظم المبجل وحده, وأن ما سواه باطل, ونؤثرك على الذي فطرنا وخلقنا. 
هذا لا يكون " فَاقْضِ مَا أَنْتَ قَاضٍ " مما أوعدتنا له, من القطع, والصلب, والعذاب. 
" إِنَّمَا تَقْضِي هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا " أي: إنما توعدنا به, غاية ما يكون في هذه الحياة الدنيا, ينقضي ويزول ولا يضرنا. 
بخلاف عذاب الله, لمن استمر على كفره, فإنه دائم عظيم. 
وهذا كأنه جواب منهم لقوله: " وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى " . 
وفي هذا الكلام, من السحرة, دليل على أنه ينبغي للعاقل, أن يوازن بين لذات الدنيا, ولذات الآخرة, وبين عذاب الدنيا, وعذاب الآخرة.* 
*" إنا آمنا بربنا ليغفر لنا خطايانا وما أكرهتنا عليه من السحر والله خير وأبقى "(73)* 
*" إِنَّا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّنَا لِيَغْفِرَ لَنَا خَطَايَانَا " أي: كفرنا ومعاصينا, فإن الإيمان مكفر السيئات, والتوبة تجب ما قبلها. 
وقولهم, " وَمَا أَكْرَهْتَنَا عَلَيْهِ مِنَ السِّحْرِ " الذي عارضنا به الحق, هذا دليل على أنهم غير مختارين في عملهم المتقدم, وإذا أكرههم فرعون إكراها. 
والظاهر - والله أعلم - أن موسى لما وعظهم كما تقدم في قوله " وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ " أثر معهم, ووقع منهم موقعا كبيرا, ولهذا تنازعوا بعد هذا الكلام والموعظة. 
ثم إن فرعون ألزمهم ذلك, وأكرههم على المكر الذي أجروه, ولهذا تكلموا بكلامه السابق, قبل إتيانهم, حيث قالوا: " إِنْ هَذَانِ لَسَاحِرَانِ يُرِيدَانِ أَنْ يُخْرِجَاكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ بِسِحْرِهِمَا " فجروا على ما سنه لهم, وأكرههم عليه. 
ولعل هذه النكتة, التي قامت بقلوبهم, من كراهتهم لمعارضة الحق بالباطل وفعلهم, ما فعلوا على وجه الإغماض, هي التي أثرت معهم, ورحمهم الله بسببها, ووفقهم للإيمان والتوبة. 
والله خير مما أوعدتنا من الأجر والمنزلة والجاه, وأبقى ثوابا وإحسانا لا ما يقول فرعون " وَلَتَعْلَمُنَّ أَيُّنَا أَشَدُّ عَذَابًا وَأَبْقَى " يريد أنه أشد عذابا وأبقى وجميع ما أتى من قصص موسى مع فرعون, يذكر الله فيه إذا أتى على قصة السحرة, أن فرعون توعدهم بالقطع والصلب, ولم يذكر أنه فعل ذلك, ولم يأت في ذلك حديث صحيح. 
والجزم بوقوعه, أو عدمه, يتوقف على الدليل, والله أعلم بذلك وغيره.* 
*" إنه من يأت ربه مجرما فإن له جهنم لا يموت فيها ولا يحيا " (74)*
*يخبر تعالى أن من أتاه, وقدم عليه مجرما - أي: وصفه الجرم من كل وجه, وذلك يستلزم الكفر - استمر على ذلك حتى مات, فإن له نار جهنم, الشديد نكالها, العظيمة أغلالها, البعيد قعرها, الأليم حرها وقرها, التي فيها من العقاب, ما يذيب الأكباد والقلوب. 
ومن شدة ذلك, أن المعذب فيها, لا يموت ولا يحيا, لا يموت فيستريح ولا يحيا حياة يتلذذ بها, وإنما حياته, محشوة بعذاب القلب, والروح, والبدن, الذي لا يقدر قدره, ولا يفتر عنه ساعة, يستغيث فلا يغاث, ويدعو فلا يستجاب له. 
نعم إذا استغاث, أغيث بماء كالمهل, يشوي الوجوه, وإذا دعا, أجيب بـ " اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ " . 
ومن يأت ربه مؤمنا به مصدقا لرسله, متبعا لكتبه " قَدْ عَمِلَ الصَّالِحَاتِ " الواجبة والمستحبة, " فَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمُالدَّرَجَ  اتُ الْعُلَا " أي: المنازل العاليات, في الغرف المزخرفات, واللذات المتواصلات, والأنهار السارحات, والخلود الدائم, والسرور العظيم, فيما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر كل قلب بشر. 
" وَذَلِكَ " الثواب, " جَزَاءُ مَنْ تَزَكَّى " أي: تطهر من الشرك, والكفر, والفسوق, والعصيان. 
إما أن لا يفعلها بالكلية, أو يتوب مما فعله منها. 
وزكى أيضا نفسه, ونماها بالإيمان والعمل الصالح. 
فإن للتزكية معنيين, التنقية, وإزالة الخبث, والزيادة بحصول الخير. 
وسميت الزكاة زكاة, لهذين الأمرين.* 
*" ولقد أوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي فاضرب لهم طريقا في البحر يبسا لا تخاف دركا ولا تخشى " (77)*
*لما ظهر موسى بالبراهين, على فرعون وقومه, مكث في مصر, يدعوهم إلى الإسلام, ويسعى في تخليص بني إسرائيل, من فرعون, وعذابه. 
وفرعون في عتو ونفور, وأمره شديد على بني إسرائيل, ويريه الله من الآيات والعبر, ما قصه الله علينا في القرآن. 
وبنو إسرائيل, لا يقدرون أن يظهروا إيمانهم ويعلنوه, قد اتحذوا بيوتهم مساجد, وصبروا على فرعون وأذاه. 
فأراد الله تعالى أن ينجيهم من عدوهم, ويمكن لهم في الأرض, ليعبدوه جهرا, ويقيموا أمره. 
فأوحى إلى نبيه موسى, أن يواعد بني إسرائيل سرا, ويسيروا أول الليل, ليتمادوا في الأرض, وأخبره أن فرعون وقومه, سيتبعونه. 
فخرجوا أول الليل, جميع بني إسرائيل, ونساؤهم, وذريتهم. 
فلما أصبح أهل مصر إذا هم, ليس فيها منهم, داع ولا مجيب. 
فخنق عليهم, عدوهم فرعون, وأرسل في المدائن, من يجمع له الناس ويحضهم على الخروج في أثر بني إسرائيل, فأتبعوهم مشرقين. 
" فلما تراءى الجمعان, قال أصحاب موسى, إنا لمدركون " وقلقوا وخافوا. 
البحر أمامهم, وفرعون من ورائهم, قد امتلأ عليهم غيظا وحنقا. 
وموسى مطمئن القلب, ساكن البال, قد وثق بوعد ربه فقال: " كَلَّا إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ " . 
فأوحى الله إليه أن يضرب البحر بعصاه, فضربه, فانفرق اثنى عشر طريقا, وصار الماء كالجبال العالية, عن يمين الطرق ويسارها. 
وأيبس الله طرقهم, التي انفرق عنها الماء, وأمرهم الله أن لا يخافوا من إدراك فرعون, ولا يخشوا من الغرق في البحر فسلكوا في تلك الطرق.* 
*" فأتبعهم فرعون بجنوده فغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم " (78)*
*فجاء فرعون وجنوده, فسلكوا وراءهم, حتى إذا تكامل قوم موسى خارجين وقوم فرعون داخلين, أمر الله البحر, فالتطم عليهم, وغشيهم من اليم ما غشيهم, وغرقوا كلهم, ولم ينج منهم أحد, وبنو إسرائيل ينظرون إلى عدوهم, قد أقر الله أعينهم بهلاكه.* 
*" وأضل فرعون قومه وما هدى " (79)*
*وهذه عاقبة الكفر والضلال, وعدم الاهتداء بهدي الله, ولهذا قال تعالى: " وَأَضَلَّ فِرْعَوْنُ قَوْمَهُ " بما زين لهم من الكفر, وتهجين ما أتى به, موسى, واستخفافه إياهم, وما هداهم في وقت من الأوقات. 
فأوردهم موارد الغي والضلال, ثم أوردهم مورد العذاب والنكال.* 
*" يا بني إسرائيل قد أنجيناكم من عدوكم وواعدناكم جانب الطور الأيمن ونزلنا عليكم المن والسلوى " (80)*
* يذكر تعالى بني إسرائيل منته العظيمة عليهم لإهلاك عدوهم, ومواعدته لموسى عليه السلام بجانب الطور الأيمن, لينزل عليه الكتاب, الذي فيه الأحكام الجليلة, والأخبار الجميلة, فتتم عليهم النعمة الدينية, بعد النعمة الدنيوية. 
ويذكر منته أيضا عليهم, في التيه, بإنزال المن والسلوى, والرزق الرغد الهني, الذي يحصل لهم بلا مشقة, وأنه قال لهم:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (316)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(81) الى الأية(89)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه

**" كلوا من طيبات ما رزقناكم ولا تطغوا فيه فيحل عليكم غضبي ومن يحلل عليه غضبي فقد هوى " (81)*
*" كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ " . 
أي: واشكروه على ما أسدى إليكم من النعم " وَلَا تَطْغَوْا فِيهِ " . 
أي: في رزقه, فتستعملوه في معاصيه, وتبطروا النعمة. 
فإنكم إن فعلتم ذلك, حل عليكم غضبي أي: غضبت عليكم, ثم عذبتكم. 
" وَمَنْ يَحْلِلْ عَلَيْهِ غَضَبِي فَقَدْ هَوَى " أي: ردى وهلك, وخاب وخسر, لأنه عدم الرضا والإحسان, وحل عليه الغضب والخسران.* 
*" وإني لغفار لمن تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا ثم اهتدى " (82)*
*ومع هذا, فالتوبة معروضة, ولو عمل العبد ما عمل من المعاصي, ولهذا قال: " وَإِنِّي لَغَفَّارٌ " أي: كثير المغفرة والرحمة, لمن تاب من الكفر, والبدعة, والفسوق, وآمن بالله وملائكته, وكتبه, ورسله, واليوم الآخر, وعمل صالحا من أعمال القلب والبدن, وأقوال اللسان. 
" ثُمَّ اهْتَدَى " أي: سلك الصراط المستقيم, وتابع الرسول الكريم, واقتدى بالدين القويم. 
فهذا يغفر الله أوزاره, ويعفو عما تقدم من ذنبه وإصراره, لأنه أتى بالسبب الأكبر, للمغفرة والرحمة, بل الأسباب كلها منحصرة في هذه الأشياء فإن التوبة تجب ما قبلها, والإيمان والإسلام, يهدم ما قبله, والعمل الصالح, الذي هو الحسنات, يذهب السيئات, وسلوك طرق الهداية بجميع أنواعها, من تعلم علم, وتدبر آية أو حديث, حتى يتبين له معنى من المعاني يهتدي به, ودعوة إلى دين الحق, ورد بدعة, أو كفر, أو ضلالة, وجهاد, وهجرة, وغير ذلك من جزئيات الهداية, كلها مكفرات للذنوب محصلات لغاية المطلوب.* 
*" وما أعجلك عن قومك يا موسى "(83)*
*كان الله تعالى, قد واعد موسى, أن يأتيه, لينزل عليه التوراة ثلاثين ليلة, فأتمها بعشر. 
فلما تم الميقات, بادر موسى عليه السلام إلى الحضور للموعد, شوقا لربه, وحرصا على موعوده. 
فقال الله له: " وَمَا أَعْجَلَكَ عَنْ قَوْمِكَ يَا مُوسَى " أي: ما الذي قدمك عليهم؟ ولم لم تصبر حتى تقدم أنت وهم؟ قال: " هُمْ أُولَاءِ عَلَى أَثَرِي " أي: قريبا مني. 
وسيصلون في أثري. 
والذي عجلني إليك. 
يا رب. 
الطلب لقربك. 
والمسارعة في رضاك. 
والشوق إليك.* 
*" قال فإنا قد فتنا قومك من بعدك وأضلهم السامري " (85)*
*فقال الله له: " فَإِنَّا قَدْ فَتَنَّا قَوْمَكَ مِنْ بَعْدِكَ " أي: بعبادتهم للعجل, ابتليناهم, واختبرناهم, فلم يصبروا. 
وحين وصلت إليهم المحنة, كفروا " وَأَضَلَّهُمُ السَّامِرِيُّ " . 
" فَأَخْرَجَ لَهُمْ عِجْلًا جَسَدًا " وصاغه فصار " لَهُ خُوَارٌ فَقَالُوا " لهم " هَذَا إِلَهُكُمْ وَإِلَهُ مُوسَى " فنسيه موسى, فافتتن به بنو إسرائيل, فعبدوه, ونهاهم هارون فلم ينتهوا.* 
*" فرجع موسى إلى قومه غضبان أسفا قال يا قوم ألم يعدكم ربكم وعدا حسنا أفطال عليكم العهد أم أردتم أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم فأخلفتم موعدي " (86)*
*فلما رجع موسى إلى قومه وهو غضبان أسف, أي ممتلئ غيظا وحنقا وغما, قال لهم موبخا ومقبحا لفعلهم: " يَا قَوْمِ أَلَمْ يَعِدْكُمْ رَبُّكُمْ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا " وذلك بإنزال التوراة. 
" أَفَطَالَ عَلَيْكُمُ الْعَهْدُ " أي: المدة, فتطاولتم غيبتي وهي مدة قصيرة؟ هذا قول كثير من المفسرين. 
ويحتمل أن معناه: أفطال عليكم عهد النبوة والرسالة, فلم يكن لكم علم ولا أثر, واندرست آثارها, فلم تقفوا منها على خبر, فانمحت آثارها, لبعد العهد بها, فعبدتم غير الله, لغلبة الجهل, وعدم العلم بآثار الرسالة؟ أي: ليس الأمر كذلك, بل النبوة بين أظهركم, والعلم قائم, والعذر غير مقبول؟ أم أردتم بفعلكم, أن يحل عليكم غضب من ربكم؟ أي: فتعرضتم لأسبابه واقتحمتم موجب عذابه, وهذا هو الواقع. 
" فَأَخْلَفْتُمْ مَوْعِدِي " حين أمرتكم بالاستقامة, ووصيت بكم هارون, فلم ترقبوا غائبا, ولم تحترموا حاضرا.*
*" قالوا ما أخلفنا موعدك بملكنا ولكنا حملنا أوزارا من زينة القوم فقذفناها فكذلك ألقى السامري " (87)*
*أي: قالوا له: ما فعلنا الذي فعلنا عن تعمد منا, وملك منا لأنفسنا. 
ولكن السبب الداعي لذلك, أننا تأثمنا من زينة القوم التي عندنا. 
وكانوا فيما يذكرون, استعاروا حليا كثيرا من القبط, فخرجوا وهو معهم. 
وألقوه, وجمعوه حين ذهب موسى, ليراجعوه فيه, إذا رجع.* 
*" فأخرج لهم عجلا جسدا له خوار فقالوا هذا إلهكم وإله موسى فنسي "(88)*
*وكان السامري قد بصر يوم الغرق بأثر الرسول, فسولت له نفسه أن يأخذ قبضة من أثره, وأنه إذا ألقاها على شيء حيي, فتنة وامتحانا. 
فألقاها على ذلك العجل الذي صاغه بصورة عجل, فتحرك العجل, وصار له خوار وصوت, وقالوا: إن موسى ذهب يطلب ربه, وهو هاهنا, فنسيه. 
وهذا من بلادتهم, وسخافة عقولهم, حيث رأوا هذا العجل الغريب الذي صار له خوار, بعد أن كان جمادا, فظنوه إله الأرض والسماوات.* 
*" أفلا يرون ألا يرجع إليهم قولا ولا يملك لهم ضرا ولا نفعا "(89)* 
*" أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ " أن العجل " أَلَّا يَرْجِعُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَوْلًا " أي: لا يتكلم ويراجعهم ويراجعونه, ولا يملك لهم ضرا ولا نفعا. 
فالعبادة للكمال والكلام والفعال, لا يستحق أن يعبد وهو أنقص من عابديه. 
فإنهم يتكلمون ويقدرون على بعض الأشياء, من النفع والدفع, بإقدار الله لهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (317)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(90) الى الأية(102)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه*

*" ولقد قال لهم هارون من قبل يا قوم إنما فتنتم به وإن ربكم الرحمن فاتبعوني وأطيعوا أمري " (90)*
*أي إنهم باتخاذهم العجل, ليسوا معذورين فيه. 
فإنه, وإن كانت عرضت لهم الشبهة في أصل عبادته, فإن هارون قد نهاهم عنه, وأخبرهم أنه فتنة, وأن ربهم الرحمن, الذي منه النعم الظاهرة والباطنة, الدافع للنقم. 
وأنه أمرهم أن يتبعوه, ويعتزلوا العجل. 
فأبوا وقالوا: " لَنْ نَبْرَحَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفِينَ حَتَّى يَرْجِعَ إِلَيْنَا مُوسَى " .* 
*" قال يا هارون ما منعك إذ رأيتهم ضلوا " (92)*
*فأقبل موسى على أخيه لائما وقال: " يَا هَارُونُ مَا مَنَعَكَ إِذْ رَأَيْتَهُمْ ضَلُّوا أَلَّا تَتَّبِعَنِي " فتخبرني لأبادر للرجوع إليهم؟ " أَفَعَصَيْتَ أَمْرِي " في قولي " اخْلُفْنِي فِي قَوْمِي وَأَصْلِحْ وَلَا تَتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ " .* 
*" قال يا ابن أم لا تأخذ بلحيتي ولا برأسي إني خشيت أن تقول فرقت بين بني إسرائيل ولم ترقب قولي " (94)*
*فأخذ موسى برأس هارون ولحيته, يجره من الغضب والعتب عليه. 
فقال هارون: " يَا ابْنَ أُمَّ " ترقيق له, وإلا فهو شقيقه " لَا تَأْخُذْ بِلِحْيَتِي وَلَا بِرَأْسِي إِنِّي خَشِيتُ أَنْ تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَلَمْ تَرْقُبْ قَوْلِي " . 
فإنك أمرتني أن أخلفك فيهم, فلو تبعتك, لتركت ما أمرتني بلزومه وخشيت لأئمتك, و " أَنْ تَقُولَ فَرَّقْتَ بَيْنَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ " حيث تركتهم, وليس عندهم راع ولا خليفة, فإن هذا يفرقهم ويشتت شملهم. 
فلا تجلعني مع القوم الظالمين, ولا تشمت فينا الأعداء. 
فندم موسى على ما صنع بأخيه, وهو غير مستحق لذلك فـ " قَالَ رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَلِأَخِي وَأَدْخِلْنَا فِي رَحْمَتِكَ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ "* 
*" قال فما خطبك يا سامري " (95)*
*ثم أقبل على السامري, فـ " قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكَ يَا سَامِرِيُّ " إلى " فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا " أي: ما شأنك يا سامري, حيث فعلت ما فعلت؟. 
فقال: " بَصُرْتُ بِمَا لَمْ يَبْصُرُوا بِهِ " وهو جبريل عليه السلام, على فرس رآه وقت خروجهم من البحر, وغرق فرعون وجنوده على ما قاله المفسرون. 
فقضبت قبضة من أثر حافر فرسه, فنبذتها على العجل. 
" وَكَذَلِكَ سَوَّلَتْ لِي نَفْسِي " أن أقبضها, ثم أنبذها, فكان ما كان. 
فقال له موسى: " فَاذْهَبْ " أي تباعد عني واستأخر مني " فَإِنَّ لَكَ فِي الْحَيَاةِ أَنْ تَقُولَ لَا مِسَاسَ " أي: تعاقب في الحياة عقوبة, لا يدنو منك أحد, ولا يمسك أحد. 
حتى إن من أراد القرب منك, قلت: لا تمسني, ولا تقرب مني, عقوبة على ذلك, حيث مس ما لم يمسه غيره, وأجرى ما لم يجره أحد. 
" وَإِنَّ لَكَ مَوْعِدًا لَنْ تُخْلَفَهُ " فتجازى بعملك, من خير وشر. 
" وَانْظُرْ إِلَى إِلَهِكَ الَّذِي ظَلْتَ عَلَيْهِ عَاكِفًا " أي: العجل " لَنُحَرِّقَنَّه  ُ ثُمَّ لَنَنْسِفَنَّهُ فِي الْيَمِّ نَسْفًا " ففعل موسى ذلك. 
فلو كان إلها, لامتنع ممن يريده بأذى, ويسعى له بالإتلاف, وكان قد أشرب العجل في قلوب بني إسرائيل. 
فأراد موسى عليه السلام, إتلافه - وهم ينظرون, على وجه لا تمكن إعادته - وبالحراق والسحق ذريه في اليم, ونسفه, ليزول ما في قلوبكم من حبه, كما زال شخصه. 
ولأن في إبقائه, محنة لأن في النفوس, أقوى داع إلى الباطل.* 
*" إنما إلهكم الله الذي لا إله إلا هو وسع كل شيء علما "(98)* 
*فلما تبين لهم بطلانه, أخبرهم بمن يستحق العبادة وحده لا شريك له, فقال: " إِنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِي لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ وَسِعَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عِلْمًا " . 
أي لا معبود إلا وجهه الكريم, فلا يؤله, ولا يحب, ولا يرجى ولا يخاف, ولا يدعى إلا هو لأنه الكامل الذي له الأسماء الحسنى, والصفات العلى, المحيط علمه, بجميع الأشياء, الذي ما من نعمة بالعباد, إلا منه, ولا يدفع السوء إلا هو. 
فلا إله إلا هو, ولا معبود سواه. 
يمتن الله تعالى على نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم, بما قصه عليه من أنباء السابقين, وأخبار السالفين, كهذه القصة العظيمة, وما فيها من الأحكام وغيرها, التي لا ينكرها أحد من أهل الكتاب. 
فأنت لم تدرس أخبار الأولين, ولم تتعلم ممن دراها. 
فإخبارك بالحق اليقين من أخبارهم, دليل على أنك رسول الله حقا, وما جئت به صدق. 
ولهذا قال: " وَقَدْ آتَيْنَاكَ مِنْ لَدُنَّا " أي: عطية نفسية ومنحة جزيلة من عندنا " ذِكْرًا " وهو: وهذا القرآن الكريم, ذكر للأخبار السابقة واللاحقة, وذكر يتذكر به ما لله تعالى من الأسماء, والصفات الكاملة, ويتذكر به أحكام الأمر والنهي, وأحكام الجزاء. 
وهذا مما يدل على أن القرآن مشتمل على أحسن ما يكون من الأحكام, التي تشهد العقول والفطر, بحسنها, وكمالها, ويذكر هذا القرآن ما أودع الله فيها. 
وإذا كان القرآن ذكرا للرسول ولأمته, فيجب تلقيه بالقبول والتسليم, والانقياد, والتعظيم, وأن يهتدى بنوره إلى الصراط المستقيم, وأن يقبلوا عليه بالتعلم والتعليم. 
وأما مقابلته بالإعراض, أو ما هم أعم منه من الإنكار فإنه كفر لهذه النعمة, ومن فعل ذلك, فهو مستحق للعقوبة.* 
*" من أعرض عنه فإنه يحمل يوم القيامة وزرا "(100)* 
*ولهذا قال: " مَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْهُ " فلم يؤمن به, أو تهاون بأوامره ونواهيه, أو بتعلم معانيه الواجبة " فَإِنَّهُ يَحْمِلُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وِزْرًا " وهو ذنبه, الذي بسببه, أعرض عن القرآن وأولاه الكفر والهجران.*
*" خالدين فيه وساء لهم يوم القيامة حملا "(101)* 
*" خَالِدِينَ فِيهِ " أي: في وزرهم, لأن العذاب هو نفس الأعمال, تنقلب عذابا على أصحابها, بحسب صغرها وكبرها. 
" وَسَاءَ لَهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ حِمْلًا " أي: بئس الحمل الذي يحملونه, والعذاب الذي يعذبونه يوم القيامة ثم استطرد, فذكر أحوال يوم القيامة وأهواله فقال: " يَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ " إلى " إِلَّا يَوْمًا " .* 
*" يوم ينفخ في الصور ونحشر المجرمين يومئذ زرقا " (102)*
*أي: إذا نفخ في الصور,: وخرج الناس من قبورهم كل على حسب حاله. 
فالمتقون يحشرون إلى الرحمن وفدا, والمجرمون يحشرون زرقا ألوانهم من الخوف والقلق, والعطش. 
يتناجون بينهم, ويتخافتون في قصر مدة الدنيا, وسرعة الآخره. 
فيقول بعضهم: ما لبثتم إلا عشرة أيام, ويقول بعضهم غير ذلك. 
والله يعلم تخافتهم, ويسمع ما يقولون " إِذْ يَقُولُ أَمْثَلُهُمْ طَرِيقَةً " . 
أي أعدلهم وأقربهم إلى التقدير " إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا يَوْمًا " . 
المقصود من هذا, الندم العظيم كيف ضيعوا الأوقات القصيرة وقطعوها ساهين لاهين, معرضين عما ينفعهم, مقبلين على ما يضرهم. 
فها, قد حضر الجزاء, وحق الوعيد, فلم يبق إلا الندم والدعاء, بالويل والثبور. 
كما قال تعالى " قَالَ كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ عَدَدَ سِنِينَ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ فَاسْأَلِ الْعَادِّينَ قَالَ إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا لَوْ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (318)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(103) الى الأية(118)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه*

*" ويسألونك عن الجبال فقل ينسفها ربي نسفا " (105)*
*يخبر تعالى عن أهوال القيامة, وما فيها من الزلازل والقلاقل, فقال: " وَيَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ الْجِبَالِ " أي ماذا يصنع بها يوم القيامة, وهل تبقى بحالها أم لا؟ " فَقُلْ يَنْسِفُهَا رَبِّي نَسْفًا " أي: يزيلها ويقلعها من أماكنها فتكون كالعهن, وكالرمل, ثم يدكها فيجعلها هباء منبثا. 
فتضمحل وتتلاشى, ويسويها بالأرض, ويجعل الأرض قاعا صفصفا, مستويا لا يرى فيما الناظر " عِوَجًا " هذا من تمام استوائها " وَلَا أَمْتًا " أي: أودية وأماكن منخفضة, أو مرتفعة, فتبرز الأرض, وتتسع للخلائق ويمدها الله مد الأديم, فيكونون في موقف واحد, يسمعهم الداعي, وينفذهم البصر, ولهذا قال:* 
*" يومئذ يتبعون الداعي لا عوج له وخشعت الأصوات للرحمن فلا تسمع إلا همسا " (108)*
*" يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَّبِعُونَ الدَّاعِيَ " وذلك حين يبعثون من قبورهم, ويقومون منها, يدعو الداعي إلى الحضور والاجتماع للموقف, فيتبعون مهطعين إليه, لا يلتفتون عنه, ولا يعرجون يمنة ولا يسرة. 
وقوله " لَا عِوَجَ لَهُ " أي: لا عوج لدعوة الداعي بل تكون دعوته حقا وصدقا, لجميع الخلق, يسمعهم جميعم, ويصيح لهم أجمعين. 
فيحضرون لموقف القيامة, خاشعة أصواتهم للرحمن. 
" فَلَا تَسْمَعُ إِلَّا هَمْسًا " أي: إلا وطء الأقدام, أو المخافتة سرا بتحريك الشفتين فقط, يملكهم الخشوع والسكوت, والإنصات, انتظارا لحكم الرحمن فيهم, وتعنو وجوههم أي: تذل وتخضع. 
فترى في ذلك الموقف العظيم, الأغنياء والفقراء, والرجال والنساء, والأحرار والأرقاء, والملوك والسوقة, ساكتين منصتين, خاشعة أبصارهم, خاضعة رقابهم, جاثين على ركبهم, عانية وجوههم. 
لا يدرون ماذا ينفصل كل منهم به, ولا ماذا يفعل به. 
قد اشتغل كل بنفسه وشأنه, عن أبيه وأخيه, وصديقه وحبيبه " لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ " . 
يحكم فيه الحاكم العدل الديان, ويجازي المحسن بإحسانه, والمسيء بالحرمان. 
والأمل بالرب الكريم, الرحمن الرحيم, أن يرى الخلائق, منه, من الفضل والإحسان, والعفو والنصح والغفران, ما لا تعبر عنه الألسنة, ولا تتصوره الأفكار. 
ويتطلع لرحمته إذ ذاك, جميع الخلق لما يشاهدونه فيختص المؤمنون به وبرسله, بالرحمة. 
فإن قيل: من أين لكم هذا الأمل؟ وإن شئت قلت: من أين لكم هذا العلم بما ذكر؟. 
قلنا: لما نعلمه من غلبة رحمته لغضبه, ومن سعة جوده, الذي عم جميع البرايا, ومما نشاهده في أنفسنا وفي غيرنا, من النعم المتواترة في هذه الدار, وخصوصا في فضل القيامة, فإن قوله " وَخَشَعَتِ الْأَصْوَاتُ لِلرَّحْمَنِ " " إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ " مع قوله " الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَنِ " مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن لله مائة رحمة أنزل لعباده رحمة, بها يتراحمون ويتعاطفون, حتى إن البهيمة ترفع حافرها عن ولدها, خشية أن تطأه, من الرحمة المودعة في قلبها, فإذا كان يوم القيامة ضم هذه الرحمة إلى تسع وتسعين رحمة, فرحم بها العباد. 
مع قوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " الله أرحم بعباده من الوالدة بولدها " فقل ما شئت عن رحمته, فإنها فوق ما تقول, وتصور فوق ما شئت, فإنها فوق ذلك فسبحان من رحم في عدله وعقوبته, كما رحم في فضله وإحسانه ومثوبته. 
وتعالى من وسعت رحمته كل شيء, وعم كرمه كل حي وجل من غني عن عباده, رحيم بهم, وهم مفتقرون إليه على الدوام, في جميع أحوالهم, فلا غنى لهم عنه, طرفة عين.* 
*" يومئذ لا تنفع الشفاعة إلا من أذن له الرحمن ورضي له قولا "(109)* 
*وقوله: " يَوْمَئِذٍ لَا تَنْفَعُ الشَّفَاعَةُ إِلَّا مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ الرَّحْمَنُ وَرَضِيَ لَهُ قَوْلًا " أي: لا ينفع أحد عنده من الخلق, إلا من أذن له في الشفاعة, ولا يأذن إلا لمن رضي قوله, أي: شفاعته, من الأنبياء والمرسلين, وعباده المقربين, فيمن ارتضى قوله, وهو المؤمن المخلص. 
فإذا اختل واحد من هذه الأمور, فلا سبيل لأحد إلى شفاعة من أحد. 
وينقسم الناس في ذلك الموقف قسمين. 
ظالمين بكفرهم, فهؤلاء, لا ينالهم إلا الخيبة والحرمان, والعذاب الأليم في جهنم, وسخط الديان. 
والقسم الثاني: من آمن الإيمان المأمور به, وعمل صالحا, من واجب ومسنون " فَلَا يَخَافُ ظُلْمًا " أي: زيادة في سيئاته " وَلَا هَضْمًا " أي: نقصا من حسناته, بل تغفر ذنوبه, وتطهر عيوبه, وتضاعف حسناته. 
" وَإِنْ تَكُ حَسَنَةً يُضَاعِفْهَا وَيُؤْتِ مِنْ لَدُنْهُ أَجْرًا عَظِيمًا " .* 
*" وكذلك أنزلناه قرآنا عربيا وصرفنا فيه من الوعيد لعلهم يتقون أو يحدث لهم ذكرا "(113)* 
*أي: وكذلك أنزلنا هذا الكتاب, باللسان الفاضل العربي, الذي تفهمونه وتفقهونه, ولا يخفى عليكم لفظه, ولا معناه. 
" وَصَرَّفْنَا فِيهِ مِنَ الْوَعِيدِ " أي نوعناها أنواعا كثيرة. 
تارة بذكر أسمائه الدالة على العدل والانتقام. 
وتارة بذكر المثلات التي أحلها بالأمم السابقة, وأمر أن تعتبر بها الأمم اللاحقة. 
وتارة بذكر آثار الذنوب, وما تكسبه من العيوب. 
وتارة بذكر أهوال القيامة, وما فيها من المزعجات, والمقلقات. 
وتارة, بذكر جهنم, وما فيها من أنوع العقاب, وأصناف العذاب. 
كل هذا, رحمة بالعباد, لعلهم يتقون الله فيتركون من الشر والمعاصي, ما يضرهم. 
" أَوْ يُحْدِثُ لَهُمْ ذِكْرًا " فيعملون من الطاعات والخير, ما ينفعهم. 
فكونه عربيا, وكونه مصرفا فيه من الوعيد, أكبر سبب, وأعظم داع للتقوى, والعمل الصالح. 
فلو كان غير عربي أو غير مصرف فيه, لم يكن له هذا الأثر.* 
*" فتعالى الله الملك الحق ولا تعجل بالقرآن من قبل أن يقضى إليك وحيه وقل رب زدني علما " (114)*
*لما ذكر تعالى حكمه الجزئي في عباده, وحكمه الأمري الديني, الذي أنزل في الكتاب وكان هذا من آثار ملكه قال: " فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ " أي جل وارتفع, وتقدس, عن كل نقص وآفة. 
" الْمُلْكُ " الذي الملك وصفه, والخلق كلهم, مماليك له. 
وأحكام الملك القدرية والشرعية, نافذة فيهم. 
" الْحَقُّ " أي وجوده, وملكه, وكماله, حق. 
فصفات الكمال, لا تكون حقيقة, إلا لذي الجلال, ومن ذلك: الملك. 
فإن غيره من الخلق, وإن كان له ملك في بعض الأوقات, على بعض الأشياء, فإنه ملك قاصر باطل, يزول. 
وأما الرب, فلا يزال ولا يزول ملكا حيا قيوما جليلا. 
" وَلَا تَعْجَلْ بِالْقُرْآنِ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يُقْضَى إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ " أي لا تبادر بتلقف القرآن حين يتلوه عليك جبريل, واصبر حتى يفرغ منه. 
فإذا فرغ منه فاقرأه, فإن الله قد ضمن لك جمعه في صدرك, وقراءتك إياه. 
كما قال تعالى: " لَا تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَاتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ " . 
ولما كانت عجلته صلى الله عليه وسلم, على تلقف الوحي ومبادرته إليه, تدل على محبته التامة للعلم, وحرصه عليه, أمره تعالى أن يسأله زيادة العلم خير, فإن العلم خير, وكثرة الخير مطلوبة, وهي من الله. 
والطريق إليها, الاجتهاد, والشوق للعلم, وسؤال الله, والاستعانة به, والافتقار إليه في كل وقت. 
ويؤخذ من هذه الآية الكريمة, الأدب في تلقي العلم, وأن المستمع ينبغي له أن يتأنى ويصبر, حق يفرغ المملي والمعلم من كلامه, المتصل بعضه ببعض. 
فإذا فرغ منه, سأل, إن كان عنده سؤال. 
ولا يبادر بالسؤال, وقطع كلام ملقي العلم فإنه سبب للحرمان. 
وكذلك المسئول, ينبغي له أن يستملي سؤال السائل, ويعرف المقصود منه قبل الجواب, فإن ذلك سبب لإصابة الصواب.* 
*" ولقد عهدنا إلى آدم من قبل فنسي ولم نجد له عزما " (115)*
*أي: ولقد وصينا آدم, وأمرناه, وعهدنا إليه عهدا ليقوم به, فالتزمه, وأذعن له, وانقاد, وعزم على القيام به ومع ذلك, نسى ما أمر به, وانقضت عزيمته المحكمة, فجرى عليه ما جرى, فصار عبرة لذريته, وصارت طبائعهم مثل طبيعة آدم, نسي فنسيت ذريته, وخطئ فخطئوا, ولم يثبت على العزم المؤكد, وكذلك, وبادر بالتوبة من خطيئته, وأقر بها واعترف, فغفرت له, وما يشابه أباه فما ظلم. 
ثم ذكر تفصيل ما أجمله فقال: " وَإِذْ قُلْنَا " إلى " فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى "* 
*" وإذ قلنا للملائكة اسجدوا لآدم فسجدوا إلا إبليس أبى " (116)*
*أي لما أكمل خلق آدم بيده, وعلمه الأسماء, وفضله, وكرمه, أمر الملائكة بالسجود له, إكرما, وتعظيما, وإجلالا, فبادروا بالسجود ممتثلين. 
وكان بينهم إبليس, فاستكبر عن أمر ربه, وامتنع من السجود لآدم وقال: " أَنَا خَيْرٌ مِنْهُ خَلَقْتَنِي مِنْ نَارٍ وَخَلَقْتَهُ مِنْ طِينٍ " فتبينت حينئذ, عداوته البليغة لآدم وزوجه, لما كان عدو الله, وظهر من حسده, ما كان سبب العداوة. 
فحذر الله آدم وزوجه منه, وقال " فَلَا يُخْرِجَنَّكُمَ  ا مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ فَتَشْقَى " إذا أخرجت منها. 
فإن لك فيها الرزق الهني والراحة التامة.* 
*" إن لك ألا تجوع فيها ولا تعرى " (118)*
*" إِنَّ لَكَ أَلَّا تَجُوعَ فِيهَا وَلَا تَعْرَى وَأَنَّكَ لَا تَظْمَأُ فِيهَا وَلَا تَضْحَى " أي تصيبك الشمس بحرها. 
فضمن له, استمرار الطعام والشراب, والكسوة, والماء, وعدم التعب والنصب. 
ولكنه نهاه عن أمر شجرة معينة فقال: " وَلَا تَقْرَبَا هَذِهِ الشَّجَرَةَ فَتَكُونَا مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ " . 
فلم يزل الشيطان يوسوس لهما, ويزين أمر الشجرة ويقول: " هَلْ أَدُلُّكَ عَلَى شَجَرَةِ الْخُلْدِ " أي: التي من أكل منها خلد في الجنة. 
" وَمُلْكٍ لَا يَبْلَى " أي: لا ينقطع, إذا أكلت منها. 
فأتاه بصورة ناصح, وتلطف له في الكلام, فاغتر به آدم, فأكلا من الشجرة فسقط في أيديهما, وسقطت كسوتهما, واتضحت معصيتهما, وبدا لكل منهما سوأة الآخر, بعد أن كانا مستورين. 
وجعلا يخصفان على أنفسهما من ورق أشجار الجنة, ليستترا بذلك, وأصابهما من الخجل, ما الله به عليم. 
" وَعَصَى آدَمُ رَبَّهُ فَغَوَى " فبادرا إلى التوبة والإنابة, وقالا: " رَبَّنَا ظَلَمْنَا أَنْفُسَنَا وَإِنْ لَمْ تَغْفِرْ لَنَا وَتَرْحَمْنَا لَنَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْخَاسِرِينَ " . 
فاجتباه ربه, واختاره, ويسر له التوبة " فَتَابَ عَلَيْهِ وَهَدَى " فكان بعد التوبة, أحسن منه قبلها. 
ورجع كيد العدو عليه, وبطل مكره, فتمت النعمة عليه, وعلى ذريته, ووجب عليهم القيام بها, والاعتراف, وأن يكونوا على حذر من هذا العدو المرابط الملازم لهم, ليلا ونهارا " يَا بَنِي آدَمَ لَا يَفْتِنَنَّكُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ كَمَا أَخْرَجَ أَبَوَيْكُمْ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ " أي: ينزع عنهما لباسهما, ليريهما سوأتهما, " إِنَّهُ يَرَاكُمْ هُوَ وَقَبِيلُهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَا تَرَوْنَهُمْ إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا الشَّيَاطِينَ أَوْلِيَاءَ لِلَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (319)
تفسير السعدى
سورة طه
من الأية(119) الى الأية(135)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة طه*
*" قال اهبطا منها جميعا بعضكم لبعض عدو فإما يأتينكم مني هدى فمن اتبع هداي فلا يضل ولا يشقى " (123)*
*يخبر تعالى, أنه أمر آدم وإبليس أن يهبطا إلى الأرض, وأن يتخذ آدم وبنوه. 
الشيطان عدوا لهم, فيأخذوا الحذر منه, ويعدوا له عدته ويحاربوه. 
وأنه سينزل عليهم كتبا, ويرسل إليهم رسلا يبينون لهم الطريق المستقيم الموصل إليه وإلى جنته, ويحذرونهم من هذا العدو المبين. 
وأنهم أي وقت جاءهم ذلك الهدى, الذي هو: الكتب والرسل, فإن من اتبعه, اتبع ما أمر به, واجتنب ما نهى عنه, فإنه لا يضل في الدنيا, ولا في الآخرة, ولا يشقى فيهما, بل قد هدي إلى صراط مستقيم, في الدنيا والآخرة, وله السعادة والأمن في الآخرة. 
وقد نفى عنه الخوف والحزن في آية أخرى بقوله " فَمَنْ تَبِعَ هُدَايَ فَلَا خَوْفٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ يَحْزَنُونَ " . 
واتباع الهدى, بتصديق الخبر, وعدم معارضته بالشبه, وامتثال الأمر بأن لا يعارضه بشهوة.* 
*" ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإن له معيشة ضنكا ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى " (124)*
*" وَمَنْ أَعْرَضَ عَنْ ذِكْرِي " أي: كتابي الذي يتذكر به جميع المطالب العالية, وأن يتركه على وجه الإعراض عنه, أو ما هو أعظم من ذلك, بأن يكون على وجه الإنكار له, والكفر به " فَإِنَّ لَهُ مَعِيشَةً ضَنْكًا " أي فإن جزاءه, أن نجعل معيشته ضيقة مشقة, ولا يكون ذلك إلا عذابا. 
وفسرت المعيشة الضنك, بعذاب القبر, وأنه يضيق عليه قبره, ويحصر فيه, ويعذب, جزاء لإعراضه عن ذكر ربه, وهذه إحدى الآيات الدالة على عذاب القبر. 
والثانية قوله تعالى " وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ بَاسِطُو أَيْدِيهِمْ " الآية. 
والثالثة قوله " وَلَنُذِيقَنَّه  ُمْ مِنَ الْعَذَابِ الْأَدْنَى دُونَ الْعَذَابِ الْأَكْبَرِ " . 
والرابعة قوله عن آل فرعون " النَّارُ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا غُدُوًّا وَعَشِيًّا " الآية. 
والذي أوجب لمن فسرها بعذاب القبر فقط من السلف, وقصرها على ذلك - والله أعلم - آخر الآية, وأن الله ذكر في آخرها عذاب يوم القيامة. 
وبعض المفسرين, يرى أن المعيشة الضنك, عامة في دار الدنيا, بما يصيب المعرض عن ذكر ربه, من الهموم, والغموم, والآلام, التي هي عذاب معجل, وفي دار البرزخ, وفي الدار الآخرة, لإطلاق المعيشة الضنك, وعدم تقييدها. 
" وَنَحْشُرُهُ " أي: هذا المعرض عن ذكر ربه " يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ أَعْمَى " البصر على الصحيح, كما قال تعالى " وَنَحْشُرُهُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ عُمْيًا وَبُكْمًا وَصُمًّا " .* 
*" قال رب لم حشرتني أعمى وقد كنت بصيرا " (125)*
*قال على وجه الذل, والمراجعة, والتألم, والضجر من هذه الحالة " رَبِّ لِمَ حَشَرْتَنِي أَعْمَى وَقَدْ كُنْتُ " في دار الدنيا " بَصِيرًا " فما الذي صيرني إلى هذه الحالة البشعة.* 
*" قال كذلك أتتك آياتنا فنسيتها وكذلك اليوم تنسى " (126)*
*" قَالَ كَذَلِكَ أَتَتْكَ آيَاتُنَا فَنَسِيتَهَا " بإعراضك عنها " وَكَذَلِكَ الْيَوْمَ تُنْسَى " أي تترك في العذاب. 
فأجيب, بأن هذا هو عين عملك, والجزاء من جنس العمل. 
فكما عميت عن ذكر ربك, وعشيت عنه, ونسيته, ونسيت حظك منه, أعمى الله بصرك في الآخرة, فحشرت إلى النار أعمى, أصم, أبكم, وأعرض عنك, ونسيك في العذاب.* 
*" وكذلك نجزي من أسرف ولم يؤمن بآيات ربه ولعذاب الآخرة أشد وأبقى " (127)*
*" وَكَذَلِكَ " أي: هذا الجزاء " نَجْزِي " ه " مَنْ أَسْرَفَ " بأن تعدى الحدود, وارتكب المحارم وجاوز ما أذن له " وَلَمْ يُؤْمِنْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِ " الدالة على جميع مطالب الإيمان دلالة واضحة صريحة, فالله لم يظلمه ولم يضع العقوبة في غير محلها وإنما السبب إسرافه وعدم إيمانه. 
" وَلَعَذَابُ الْآخِرَةِ أَشَدُّ " من عذاب الدنيا أضعافا مضاعفة " وَأَبْقَى " لكونه لا ينقطع, بخلاف عذاب الدنيا فإنه منقطع. 
فالواجب, الخوف والحذر من عذاب الآخرة.* 
*" أفلم يهد لهم كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم إن في ذلك لآيات لأولي النهى " (128)*
*أي أفلم يهد لهؤلاء المكذبين المعرضين, ويدلهم على سلوك طريق الرشاد, وتجنب طريق الغي والفساد, ما أحل الله بالمكذبين قبلهم, من القرون الخالية, والأمم المتتابعة, الذين يعرفون قصصهم, ويتناقلون أسمارهم, وينظرون بأعينهم, مساكنهم من بعدهم, كقوم هود, وصالح, ولوط وغيرهم, وأنهم لما كذبوا رسلنا, وأعرضوا عن كتبنا, أصبناهم بالعذاب الأليم؟ فما الذي يؤمن هؤلاء, أن يحل بهم, ما حل بأولئك؟ " أكفاركم خير من أولئك أم لكم براءة في الزبر أم يقولون نحن جميع منتصر " . 
لا شيء من هذا كله فليس هؤلاء الكفار, خيرا من أولئك, حتى يدفع عنهم العذاب بخيرهم, بل هم شر منهم, لأنهم كفروا بأشرف الرسل, وخير الكتب. 
وليس لهم براءة مزبورة, وعهد عند الله. 
وليسوا كما يقولون, أن جمعهم ينفعهم, ويدفع عنهم, بل هم أذل وأحقر من ذلك. 
فإهلاك القرون الماضية بذنوبهم, من أسباب الهداية, لكونها من الآيات الدالة على صحة رسالة الرسل, الذين جاءوهم, وبطلان ما عليه. 
ولكن ما كل أحد ينتفع بالآيات, إنما ينتفع بها, أولو النهى, أي العقول السليمة, والفطر المستقيمة, والألباب التي تزجر أصحابها عما لا ينبغي.* 
*" ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لكان لزاما وأجل مسمى " (129)*
*هذه تسلية للرسول, وتصبير له عن المبادرة إلى إهلاك المكذبين, المعرضين, وأن كفرهم وتكذيبهم, سبب صالح, لحلول العذاب بهم, ولزومه لهم, لأن الله جعل العقوبات, سببا وناشئا عن الذنوب, ملازما لها. 
وهؤلاء قد أتوا بالسبب, ولكن الذي أخره عنهم, كلمة ربك, المتضمنة لإمهالهم وتأخيرهم, وضرب الأجل المسمى. 
فالأجل المسمى ونفوذ كلمة الله, هو الذي أخر عنهم العقوبة إلى إبان وقتها. 
ولعلهم يراجعون أمر الله, فيتوب عليهم, ويرفع عنهم العقوبة, إذا لم تحق عليهم الكلمة.* 
*" فاصبر على ما يقولون وسبح بحمد ربك قبل طلوع الشمس وقبل غروبها ومن آناء الليل فسبح وأطراف النهار لعلك ترضى " (130)*
*ولهذا أمر الله رسوله, بالصبر على أذيتهم بالقول, وأمره أن يتعوض عن ذلك, ويستعين عليه, بالتسبيح بحمد ربه, في هذه الأوقات الفاضلة, قبل طلوع الشمس, وقبل غروبها, وفي أطراف النهار, أوله وآخره, عموم بعد خصوص, وأوقات الليل وساعاته. 
ولعلك إن فعلت ذلك, ترضى بما يعطيك ربك من الثواب العاجل والآجل. 
وليطمئن قلبك, وتقر عينك بعبادة ربك, وتتسلى بها عن أذيتهم, فيخف حينئذ عليك الصبر.* 
*" ولا تمدن عينيك إلى ما متعنا به أزواجا منهم زهرة الحياة الدنيا لنفتنهم فيه ورزق ربك خير وأبقى " (131)*
*أي: ولا تمد عينيك معجبا, ولا تكرر النظر مستحسنا - إلى أحوال الدنيا والممتعين بها, من المآكل والمشارب اللذيذة, والملابس الفاخرة, والبيوت المزخرفة, والنساء المجملة. 
فإن ذلك كله, زهرة الحياة الدنيا, تبتهج بها نفوس المغترين, وتأخذ إعجابا بأبصار المعرضين, ويتمتع بها - بقطع النظر عن الآخرة - القوم الظالمون. 
ثم تذهب سريعا, وتمضي جميعا, وتقتل محبيها وعشاقها, فيندمون حيث لا تنفع الندامة, ويعلمون ما هم عليه إذا قدموا يوم القيامة. 
وإنما جعلها الله فتنة واختبارا, ليعلم من يقف عندها, ويغتر بها, ومن هو أحسن عملا كما قال تعالى " إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا مَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَهَا لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيدًا جُرُزًا " . 
" وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ " العاجل من العلم والإيمان, وحقائق الأعمال الصالحة, والآجل من النعيم المقيم, والعيش السليم في جوار الرب الرحيم [خير] مما متعنا به أزواجا, في ذاته وصفاته " وَأَبْقَى " لكونه لا ينقطع أكلها دائم وظلها كما قال تعالى " بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى " . 
وفي هذه الآية, إشارة إلى أن العبد إذا رأى من نفسه, طموحا إلى زينة الدنيا, وإقبالا على, أن يذكر ما أمامها من رزق ربه, وأن يوازن بين هذا وهذا. 
أي: ولا تمد عينيك معجبا, ولا تكرر النظر مستحسنا - إلى أحوال الدنيا والممتعين بها, من المآكل والمشارب اللذيذة, والملابس الفاخرة, والبيوت المزخرفة, والنساء المجملة. 
فإن ذلك كله, زهرة الحياة الدنيا, تبتهج بها نفوس المغترين, وتأخذ إعجابا بأبصار المعرضين, ويتمتع بها - بقطع النظر عن الآخرة - القوم الظالمون. 
ثم تذهب سريعا, وتمضي جميعا, وتقتل محبيها وعشاقها, فيندمون حيث لا تنفع الندامة, ويعلمون ما هم عليه إذا قدموا يوم القيامة. 
وإنما جعلها الله فتنة واختبارا, ليعلم من يقف عندها, ويغتر بها, ومن هو أحسن عملا كما قال تعالى " إِنَّا جَعَلْنَا مَا عَلَى الْأَرْضِ زِينَةً لَهَا لِنَبْلُوَهُمْ أَيُّهُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا وَإِنَّا لَجَاعِلُونَ مَا عَلَيْهَا صَعِيدًا جُرُزًا " . 
" وَرِزْقُ رَبِّكَ " العاجل من العلم والإيمان, وحقائق الأعمال الصالحة, والآجل من النعيم المقيم, والعيش السليم في جوار الرب الرحيم [خير] مما متعنا به أزواجا, في ذاته وصفاته " وَأَبْقَى " لكونه لا ينقطع أكلها دائم وظلها كما قال تعالى " بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى " . 
وفي هذه الآية, إشارة إلى أن العبد إذا رأى من نفسه, طموحا إلى زينة الدنيا, وإقبالا على, أن يذكر ما أمامها من رزق ربه, وأن يوازن بين هذا وهذا.* 
*" وأمر أهلك بالصلاة واصطبر عليها لا نسألك رزقا نحن نرزقك والعاقبة للتقوى " (132)*
*أي: حث أهلك على الصلاة وأزعجهم إليها من فرض ونفل. 
والأمر بالشيء, أمر بجميع ما لا يتم إلا به, فيكون أمرا بتعليمهم, ما يصلح الصلاة, ويفسدها, ويكملها. 
" وَاصْطَبِرْ عَلَيْهَا " أي: على الصلاة بإقامتها, بحدودها, وأركانها, وخشوعها, فإن ذلك, مشق على النفس. 
ولكن ينبغي إكراهها وجهادها على ذلك, والصبر معها دائما. 
فإن العبد إذا أقام صلاته على الوجه المأمور به, كان لما سواها من دينه, أحفظ وأقوم. 
وإذا ضيعها, كان لما سواها أضيع. 
ثم ضمن تعالى لرسوله الرزق, وأن لا يشغله الاهتمام به, عن إقامة دينه فقال: " نَحْنُ نَرْزُقُكَ " أي: رزقك علينا, قد تكفلنا به, كما تكفلنا بأرزاق الخلائق كلهم فكيف بمن قام بأمرنا, واشتغل بذكرنا؟!! ورزق الله عام للمتقي وغيره. 
فينبغي الاهتمام, بما يجلب السعادة الأبدية, وهو: التقوى, ولهذا قال: " وَالْعَاقِبَةُ " في الدنيا والآخرة " لِلتَّقْوَى " التي هي فعل المأمور وترك المنهي. 
فمن قام بها, كان له العاقبة, كما قال تعالى " وَالْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " .* 
*" وقالوا لولا يأتينا بآية من ربه أولم تأتهم بينة ما في الصحف الأولى "(133)* 
*أي: قال المكذبون للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم: هلا يأتينا بآية من ربه؟ يعنون آيات الاقتراح كقولهم: " وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا أَوْ تَكُونَ لَكَ جَنَّةٌ مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَعِنَبٍ فَتُفَجِّرَ الْأَنْهَارَ خِلَالَهَا تَفْجِيرًا أَوْ تُسْقِطَ السَّمَاءَ كَمَا زَعَمْتَ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا أَوْ تَأْتِيَ بِاللَّهِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ِ قَبِيلًا " . 
وهذا تعنت منهم, وعناد وظلم, فإنهم, والرسول, بشر عبيد لله, فلا يليق منهم الاقتراح, بحسب أهوائهم, وإنما الذي ينزلها, ويختار منها ما يختار بحسب حكمته, هو الله. 
وما كان قولهم: " لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتٌ مِنْ رَبِّهِ " يقتضي أنه لم يأتهم بآية على صدقه, ولا بينة على حقه, وهذا كذب وافتراء, فإنه أتي من المعجزات الباهرات, والآيات القاهرات, ما يحصل ببعضه, المقصود. 
ولهذا قال: " أَوَلَمْ تَأْتِهِمْ " إن كانوا صادقين في قولهم, وأنهم يطلبون الحق بدليله. 
" بَيِّنَةُ مَا فِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى " أي: هذا القرآن العظيم, المصدق لما في الصحف الأولى, من التوراة, والإنجيل, والكتب السابقة المطابق لها, المخبر بما أخبرت به. 
وتصديقه أيضا مذكور فيها, ومبشر بالرسول بها, وهذا كقوله تعالى: " أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِهِمْ أَنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَرَحْمَةً وَذِكْرَى لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ " . 
فالآيات تنفع المؤمنين, ويزداد بها إيمانهم وإيقانهم. 
وأما المعرضون عنها المعارضون لها, فلا يؤمنون بها, ولا ينتفعون بها, " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ حَقَّتْ عَلَيْهِمْ كَلِمَةُ رَبِّكَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ وَلَوْ جَاءَتْهُمْ كُلُّ آيَةٍ حَتَّى يَرَوُا الْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيمَ " . 
وإنما الفائدة في سوقها إليهم ومخاطبتم بها, لتقوم عليهم حجة الله, ولئلا يقولوا حين ينزل بهم العذاب: " لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ نَذِلَّ وَنَخْزَى " بالعقوبة, فها قد جاءكم رسولي ومعه آياتي وبراهيني. 
فإن كنتم كما تقولون, فصدقوه.* 
*" قل كل متربص فتربصوا فستعلمون من أصحاب الصراط السوي ومن اهتدى " (135)*
*قل يا محمد مخاطبا للمكذبين لك الذين يقولون تربصوا به ريب المنون " قُلْ كُلٌّ مُتَرَبِّصٌ " فتربصوا بي الموت, وأنا أتربص بكم العذاب " قُلْ هَلْ تَرَبَّصُونَ بِنَا إِلَّا إِحْدَى الْحُسْنَيَيْنِ " أي: الظفر أو الشهادة " وَنَحْنُ نَتَرَبَّصُ بِكُمْ أَنْ يُصِيبَكُمُ اللَّهُ بِعَذَابٍ مِنْ عِنْدِهِ أَوْ بِأَيْدِينَا " . 
" فَتَرَبَّصُوا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَصْحَابُ الصِّرَاطِ السَّوِيِّ " أي المستقيم. 
" وَمَنِ اهْتَدَى " بسلوكه, أنا أم أنتم؟ فإن صاحبه, هو الفائز الراشد, الناجي المفلح. 
ومن حاد عنه فهو خاسر خائب معذب. 
وقد علم أن الرسول هو الذي بهذه الحالة, وأعداؤه, بخلافه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (320)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(1) الى الأية(11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء
**
*
*" اقترب للناس حسابهم وهم في غفلة معرضون " (1)*
*هذا تعجب من حالة الناس, وأنه لا ينجع فيهم تذكير, ولا يرعون إلى نذير, وأنهم قد قرب حسابهم, ومجازاتهم على أعمالهم الصالحة, والحال أنهم في غفلة معرضون أي: غفلة عما خلقوا له, وإعراض عما زجروا به. 
كأنهم للدنيا خلقوا, وللتمتع بها ولدوا, وأن الله تعالى لا يزال يجدد لهم التذكير والوعظ, ولا يزالون في غفلتهم وإعراضهم, ولهذا قال*
*" ما يأتيهم من ذكر من ربهم محدث إلا استمعوه وهم يلعبون "(2)* 
*" مَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ ذِكْرٍ مِنْ رَبِّهِمْ مُحْدَثٍ " يذكر ما ينفعهم, ويحثهم عليه وما يضرهم, ويرهبهم منه " إِلَّا اسْتَمَعُوهُ " سماعا, تقوم عليهم به الحجة. 
" وَهُمْ يَلْعَبُونَ لَاهِيَةً قُلُوبُهُمْ " أي: قلوبهم غافلة معرضة بمطالبها الدنيوية وأبدانهم لاعبة, قد اشتغلوا بتناول الشهوات, والعمل بالباطل, والأقوال الردية. 
مع أن الذي ينبغي لهم أن يكونوا بغير هذه الصفة, تقبل قلوبهم على أمر الله ونهيه, وتستمعه استماعا, تفقه المراد منه, وتسعى جوارحهم, في عبادة ربهم, التي خلقوا لأجلها, ويجعلون القيامة والحساب, والجزاء منهم على بال. 
فبذلك يتم لهم أمرهم, وتستقيم أحوالهم, وتزكو أعمالهم. 
وفي معنى قوله " اقْتَرَبَ لِلنَّاسِ حِسَابُهُمْ " قولان. 
أحدهما أن هذه الأمة, هي آخر الأمم, ورسولها, آخر الرسل, وعلى أمته تقوم  الساعة, فقد قرب الحساب منها, بالنسبة لما قبلها من الأمم, لقوله صلى الله عليه  وسلم " بعثت أنا والساعة كهاتين, وقرن بين إصبعيه, السبابة والتي تليها " . 
والقول الثاني: أن المراد بقرب الحساب الموت, وأن من مات, قامت قيامته, ودخل في دار الجزاء على الأعمال, وأن هذا تعجب من كل غافل معرض, لا يدري متى يفجأه الموت, صباحا أو مساء. 
فهذه حالة الناس كلهم إلا من أدركته العناية الربانية, فاستعد للموت وما بعده.* 
*" لاهية قلوبهم وأسروا النجوى الذين ظلموا هل هذا إلا بشر مثلكم أفتأتون السحر وأنتم تبصرون " (3)*
*ثم ذكر ما يتناجى به الكافرون الظالمون, على وجه العناد, ومقابلة الحق بالباطل, وأنهم تناجوا, وتواطأوا فيما بينهم, أن يقولوا في الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, إنه بشر مثلكم, فما الذي فضله عليكم, وخصه من بينكم. 
فلو ادعى أحد منكم مثل دعواه, لكان قوله من جنس قوله. 
ولكنه يريد أن يتفضل عليكم, ويرأس فيكم, فلا تطيعوه, ولا تصدقوه. 
وأنه ساحر, وما جاء به من القرآن, سحر, فانفروا عنه, ونفروا الناس, وقولوا. 
" أَفَتَأْتُونَ السِّحْرَ وَأَنْتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ " هذا, وهم يعلمون أنه رسول الله حقا بما يشاهدون من الآيات الباهرة, ما لم يشاهده غيرهم, ولكن حملهم على ذلك, الشقاء والظلم والعناد. 
والله تعالى قد أحاط علما بما تناجوا به, وسيجازيهم عليه ولهذا قال:* 
*" قال ربي يعلم القول في السماء والأرض وهو السميع العليم " (4)*
*" قَالَ رَبِّي يَعْلَمُ الْقَوْلَ " الخفي والجلي " فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ " أي: في جميع ما احتوت عليه أقطارهما " وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ " لسائر الأصوات, باختلاف اللغات, على تفنن الحاجات " الْعَلِيمُ " بما في الضمائر, وأكنته السرائر.* 
*" بل قالوا أضغاث أحلام بل افتراه بل هو شاعر فليأتنا بآية كما أرسل الأولون "(5)* 
*يذكر تعالى ائتفاك المكذبين بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, وبما جاء به من القرآن العظيم, وأنهم تقولوا فيه, وقالوا فيه الأقاويل الباطلة المختلفة. 
فتارة يقولون " أضغاث أحلام " بمنزلة كلام النائم الهاذي, الذي لا يحس بما يقول. 
وتارة يقولون " افتراه " واختلقه وتقوله من عند نفسه. 
وتارة يقولون. 
إنه شاعر وما جاء به شعر. 
وكل من له أدنى معرفة بالواقع, من حالة الرسول, ونظر في هذا الذي جاء به, جزم جزما لا يقبل الشك, أنه أجل الكلام وأعلاه, وأنه من عند الله, وأن أحدا من البشر, لا يقدر على الإتيان بمثل بعضه. 
كما تحدى الله أعداءه بذلك, ليعارضوه مع توفر دواعيهم لمعارضته, وعداوته فلم يقدروا على شيء من معارضته, وهم يعلمون ذلك. 
وإلا, فما الذي أقامهم, وأقعدهم؟ وأقض مضاجعهم, وبلبل ألسنتهم إلا الحق الذي لا يقوم له شيء؟ وإنما يقولون هذه الأقوال فيه, حيث لم يؤمنوا به, تنفيرا عنه لمن لم يعرفه. 
وهو أكبر الآيات المستمرة, الدالة على صحة ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, وصدقه, وهو كاف شاف. 
فمن طلب دليلا غيره, أو اقترح آية من الآيات سواه, فهو جاهل ظالم مشبه لهؤلاء المعاندين الذين كذبوه, وطلبوا من الآيات الاقتراحية, ما هو أضر شيء عليهم. 
وليس لهم فيها مصلحة لأنهم إن كان قصدهم معرفة الحق إذا تبين دليله, فقد تبين دليله بدونها. 
وإن كان قصدهم التعجيز وإقامة العذر لأنفسهم, إن لم يأت بما طلبوا فإنهم بهذه الحالة - على فرض إتيان ما طلبوا من الآيات - لا يؤمنون قطعا, فلو جاءتهم كل آية, لا يؤمنون حتى يروا العذاب الأليم. 
ولهذا قال الله عنهم: " فَلْيَأْتِنَا بِآيَةٍ كَمَا أُرْسِلَ الْأَوَّلُونَ " أي: كناقة صالح, وعصى موسى, ونحو ذلك.* 
*" ما آمنت قبلهم من قرية أهلكناها أفهم يؤمنون " (6)*
*قال الله: " مَا آمَنَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَهْلَكْنَاهَا " أي: بهذه الآيات المقترحة. 
وإنما سنته تقتضي أن من طلبها, ثم حصلت له لم يأمن أن يعاجله بالعقوبة. 
فالأولون ما آمنوا بها أفيؤمن هؤلاء بها؟ ما الذي فضلهم على أولئك وما الخير الذي فيهم, يقتضي الإيمان عند وجودها؟ وهذا الاستفهام, يعني النفي, أي: لا يكون ذلك منهم أبدا.* 
*" وما أرسلنا قبلك إلا رجالا نوحي إليهم فاسألوا أهل الذكر إن كنتم لا تعلمون " (7)*
*هذا جواب لشبه المكذبين للرسول القائلين: هلا كان ملكا, لا يحتاج إلى طعام وشراب, وتصرف في الأسواق؟ وهلا كان خالدا؟ فإذا لم يكن كذلك, دل على أنه ليس برسول. 
وهذه الشبه ما زالت في قلوب المكذبين للرسل, تشابهوا في الكفر, فتشابهت أقوالهم. 
فأجاب تعالى عن هذه الشبه لهؤلاء المكذبين للرسول, المقرين بإثبات الرسل قبله. 
ولو لم يكن إلا إبراهيم عليه السلام, الذي قد أقر بنبوته جميع الطوائف. 
والمشركون, يزعمون أنهم على دينه وملته - بأن الرسل قبل محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, كلهم من البشر, الذين يأكلون الطعام, ويمشون في الأسواق, وتطرأ عليهم العوارض البشرية, من الموت وغيره. 
وأن الله أرسلهم إلى قومهم وأممهم, فصدقهم من صدقهم, وكذبهم من كذبهم. 
وأن الله صدقهم ما وعدهم به من النجاة, والسعادة لهم, ولأتباعهم, وأهلك المسرفين المكذبين لهم. 
فما بال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, تقام الشبه الباطلة على إنكار رسالته وهي موجودة في إخوانه المرسلين, الذين يقر بهم المكذبون لمحمد؟ فهذا إلزام لهم, في غاية الوضوح. 
وأنهم إن أقروا برسول من البشر, ولن يقروا برسول من غير البشر, فإن شبههم باطلة, قد أبطلوها هم بإقرارهم بفسادها, وتناقضهم بها. 
فلو قدر انتقالهم هنا إلى إنكار نبوة البشر رأسا, وأنه لا يكون نبي إن لم يكن ملكا مخلدا, لا يأكل الطعام, فقد أجاب الله عن هذه الشبهة بقوله: " وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ وَلَوْ أَنْزَلْنَا مَلَكًا لَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ ثُمَّ لَا يُنْظَرُونَ وَلَوْ جَعَلْنَاهُ مَلَكًا لَجَعَلْنَاهُ رَجُلًا وَلَلَبَسْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَا يَلْبِسُونَ " . 
وأن البشر لا طاقة لهم بتلقي الوحي من الملائكة " قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ فِي الْأَرْضِ مَلَائِكَةٌ يَمْشُونَ مُطْمَئِنِّينَ لَنَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَلَكًا رَسُولًا " . 
فإن حصل معكم شك وعدم علم بحالة الرسل المتقدمين " فَاسْأَلُوا أَهْلَ الذِّكْرِ " من الكتب السالفة, كأهل التوراة والإنجيل, يخبرونكم بما عندهم من العلم, وأنهم كلهم بشر من جنس المرسل إليهم. 
وهذه الآية وإن كان سببها خاصا بالسؤال عن حالة الرسل المتقدمين من أهل الذكر, وهم أهل العلم, فإنها عامة في كل مسألة من مسائل الدين, أصوله وفروعه, إذا لم يكن عند الإنسان علم منها, أن يسأل من يعلمها. 
ففيه الأمر بالتعلم والسؤال لأهل العلم. 
ولم يؤمر بسؤالهم, إلا لأنه يجب عليهم التعليم والإجابة عما علموه. 
وفي تخصيص السؤال بأهل الذكر والعلم, نهى عن سؤال المعروف بالجهل, وعدم العلم, ونهى له أن يتصدى لذلك, وفي هذه الآية, دليل على أن النساء ليس منهن نبية, لا مريم ولا غيرها, لقوله " إِلَّا رِجَالًا " .* 
*" لقد أنزلنا إليكم كتابا فيه ذكركم أفلا تعقلون " (10)*
*أي: لقد أنزلنا إليكم - أيها المرسل إليهم, محمد بن عبد الله ابن عبد المطلب - كتابا جليلا, وقرآنا مبينا " فِيهِ ذِكْرُكُمْ " أي شرفكم وفخركم, وارتفاعكم, إن تذكرتم به, ما فيه من الأخبار الصادقة, فاعتقدتموها, وامتثلتم ما فيه من الأوامر, واجتنبتم ما فيه من النواهي, وارتفع قدركم, وعظم أمركم. 
" أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ " ما ينفعكم وما يضركم؟ كيف لا تعملون على ما فيه ذكركم, وشرفكم في الدنيا والآخرة, فلو كان لكم عقل, لسلكتم هذا السبيل. 
فلما لم تسلكوه, وسلكتم غيره, من الطرق, التي فيها ضعتكم. 
وخستكم في الدنيا والآخرة وشقاوتكم فيهما, علم أنه ليس لكم معقول صحيح, ولا رأي رجيح. 
وهذه الآية, مصداقها ما وقع. 
فإن المؤمنين بالرسول, والذين تذكروا بالقرآن, من الصحابة, فمن بعدهم, حصل لهم من الرفعة والعلو الباهر, والصيت العظيم, والشرف على الملوك, ما هو أمر معلوم لكل أحد. 
كما أنه معلوم ما حصل, لمن لم يرفع بهذا القرآن رأسا, ولم يهتد, ولم يتزك به, من المقت والضعة, والتدسية, والشقاوة, فلا سبيل إلى سعادة الدنيا والآخره, إلا بالتذكر بهذا الكتاب.* 
*" وكم قصمنا من قرية كانت ظالمة وأنشأنا بعدها قوما آخرين " (11)*
*يقول تعالى - محذرا لهؤلاء الظالمين, المكذبين للرسول, بما فعل بالأمم المكذبة لغيره من الرسل - " وَكَمْ قَصَمْنَا " أي: أهلكنا بعذاب مستأصل " مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ " تلفت عن آخرها " وَأَنْشَأْنَا بَعْدَهَا قَوْمًا آخَرِينَ " وأن هؤلاء المهلكين, لما أحسوا بعذاب الله وعقابه, وباشرهم نزوله, لم يمكن لهم الرجوع ولا طريق إلى النزوع وإنما ضربوا الأرض بأرجلهم, ندما, وقلقا, وتحسروا على ما فعلوا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (321)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(12) الى الأية(21)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*


*" لا تركضوا وارجعوا إلى ما أترفتم فيه ومساكنكم لعلكم تسألون " (13)*
*فقيل لهم على وجه التهكم بهم: " لَا تَرْكُضُوا وَارْجِعُوا إِلَى مَا أُتْرِفْتُمْ فِيهِ وَمَسَاكِنِكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْأَلُونَ " أي: لا يفيدكم الركوض والندم. 
ولكن إن كان لكم اقتدار, فارجعوا إلى ما أترفتم فيه, من اللذات, والمشتهيات, ومساكنكم المزخرفات, ودنياكم التي غرتكم وألهتكم, حتى جاءكم أمر الله. 
فكونوا فيها متمكنين, وللذاتها جانين, وفي منازلكم مطمئنين معظمين, لعلكم أن تكونوا مقصودين في أموركم, كما كنتم سابقا, مسئولين من مطالب الدنيا, كحالتم الأولى, وهيهات, أين الأصول إلى هذا؟ وقد فات الوقت, وحل بهم العقاب والمقت, وذهب عنهم عزهم, وشرفهم ودنياهم, وحضرهم ندمهم وتحسرهم؟* 
*" قالوا يا ويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين " (14)*
*ولهذا " قَالُوا يَا وَيْلَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ فَمَا زَالَتْ تِلْكَ دَعْوَاهُمْ " . 
أي: الدعاء بالويل والثبور, والندم, والإقرار على أنفسهم بالظلم وأن الله عادل فيما أحل بهم. 
" حَتَّى جَعَلْنَاهُمْ حَصِيدًا خَامِدِينَ " اى:. 
بمنزلة النبات الذي قد حصد وأنيم. 
قد خمدت منهم الحركات, وسكنت منهم الأصوات. 
فاحذروا - أيها المخاطبون - أن تستمروا على تكذيب أشرف الرسل فيحل بكم كما حل بأولئك.* 
*" وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما لاعبين " (16)*
*يخبر تعالى أنه ما خلق السماوات والأرض عبثا, ولا لعبا من غير فائدة بل خلقها بالحق وللحق, ليستدل بها العباد على أنه الخالق العظيم, المدبر الحكيم, الرحمن الرحيم, الذي له الكمال كله, والحمد كله, والعزة كلها. 
الصادق في قيله, الصادقة رسله, فيما تخبر عنه, وأن القادر على خلقهما مع سعتهما وعظمهما, قادر على إعادة الأجساد بعد موتها, ليجازي المحسن بإحسانه, والمسيء بإساءته.* 
*" لو أردنا أن نتخذ لهوا لاتخذناه من لدنا إن كنا فاعلين " (17)*
*" لَوْ أَرَدْنَا أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ لَهْوًا " على الفرض والتقدير المحال " لَاتَّخَذْنَاهُ مِنْ لَدُنَّا " أي: من عندنا " إِنْ كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ " ولم نطلعكم على ما فيه عبث ولهو, لأن ذلك نقص ومثل سوء, لا نحب أن نريه إياكم. 
فالسماوات والأرض اللذان بمرأى منكم على الدوام, لا يمكن أن. 
يكون القصد منها العبث واللهو. 
كل هذا تنزل مع العقول الصغيرة وإقناعها بجميع الوجوه المقنعة. 
فسبحان الحليم الرحيم, الحكيم, في تنزيله الأشياء منازلها.* 
*" بل نقذف بالحق على الباطل فيدمغه فإذا هو زاهق ولكم الويل مما تصفون " (18)*
*يخبر تعالى, أنه تكفل بإحقاق الحق وإبطال الباطل. 
وإن كان باطل قيل وجودل به, فإن الله ينزل من الحق والعلم والبيان, ما يدمغه, فيضمحل, ويتبين لكل أحد بطلانه " فَإِذَا هُوَ زَاهِقٌ " . 
أي: مضمحل, فإن, وهذا عام في جميع المسائل الدينية, لا يورد مبطل, شبهة, عقلية ولا نقلية, في إحقاق باطل, أو رد حق, إلا وفي أدلة الله, من القواطع العقلية والنقلية, ما يذهب ذلك القول الباطل ويقمعه فإذا هو متبين بطلانه لكل أحد. 
وهذا يتبين باستقراء المسائل, مسألة مسألة, فإنك تجدها كذلك, ثم قال: " وَلَكُمْ " أيها الواصفون الله, بما لا يليق به, من اتخاذ الولد والصاحبة, ومن الأنداد والشركاء, حظكم من ذلك, ونصيبكم الذي تدركون به " الْوَيْلُ " والندامة والخسران. 
ليس لكم مما قلتم فائدة, ولا يرجع عليكم بعائدة تؤملونها, وتعملون لأجلها, وتسعون في الوصول إليها, إلا عكس مقصودكم, وهو: الخيبة والحرمان. 
ثم أخبر أنه له ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما. 
فالكل عبيده ومماليكه, فليس لأحد منهم ملك ولا قسط من الملك, ولا معاونة عليه, ولا يشفع إلا بإذن الله. 
فكيف يتخذ من هؤلاء آلهة وكيف يجعل الله منها ولد؟!*
*" وله من في السماوات والأرض ومن عنده لا يستكبرون عن عبادته ولا يستحسرون "(19)* 
*فتعالى وتقدس, المالك العظيم, الذي خضعت له الرقاب, وذلت له الصعاب, وخشعت, له الملائكة المقربون, وأذعنوا له بالعبادة الدائمة المستمرة, أجمعون. 
ولهذا قال: " وَمَنْ عِنْدَهُ " أي الملائكة " لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ عَنْ عِبَادَتِهِ وَلَا يَسْتَحْسِرُونَ " أي: لا يملكون ولا يسأمون, لشدة رغبتهم, وكمال محبتهم, وقوة أبدانهم.* 
*" يسبحون الليل والنهار لا يفترون " (20)*
*" يُسَبِّحُونَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ لَا يَفْتُرُونَ " أي: مستغرقين في العبادة والتسبيح في جميع أوقاتهم فليس في أوقاتهم وقت فارغ ولا خال منها وهم على كثرتهم بهذه الصفة, وفي هذا من بيان عظمته وجلالة سلطانه وكمال علمه وحكمته, ما يوجب أن لا يعبد إلا هو, ولا تصرف العبادة لغيره.* 
*" أم اتخذوا آلهة من الأرض هم ينشرون " (21)*
*لما بين تعالى كل اقتداره وعظمته, وخضوع كل شيء له, أنكر على المشركين الذين اتخذوا من دون الله آلهة من الأرض, في غاية العجز وعدم القدرة " هُمْ يُنْشِرُونَ " . 
استفهام بمعنى النفي, أي: لا يقدرون على نشرهم وحشرهم, يفسرها قوله تعالى: "  وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً لَا يَخْلُقُونَ شَيْئًا وَهُمْ يُخْلَقُونَ وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا  وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا وَلَا حَيَاةً وَلَا نُشُورًا " " وَاتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ آلِهَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَهُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُمْ جُنْدٌ مُحْضَرُونَ " . 
فالمشرك يعبد المخلوق, الذي لا ينفع ولا يضر, ويدع الإخلاص لله, الذي له الكمال كله وبيده الأمر والنفع والضر. 
وهذا من عدم توفيقه, وسوء حظه, وتوفر جهله, وشدة ظلمه. 
فإنه لا يصلح الوجود, إلا على إله واحد, كما أنه لم يوجد, إلا برب واحد.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (322)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(22) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*

*" لو كان فيهما آلهة إلا الله لفسدتا فسبحان الله رب العرش عما يصفون "(22)* 
*ولهذا قال: " لَوْ كَانَ فِيهِمَا " أي: في السماوات والأرض " آلِهَةٌ إِلَّا اللَّهُ لَفَسَدَتَا " في ذاتهما, وفسد ما فيهما, من المخلوقات. 
وبيان ذلك: أن العالم العلوي والسفلي, على ما يرى, في أكمل ما يكون من الصلاح والانتظام, الذي ما فيه خلل ولا عيب, ولا ممانعة, ولا معارضة. 
فدل ذلك, على أن مدبره واحد, وربه واحد, وإلهه واحد. 
فلو كان له مدبران وربان أو أكثر من ذلك, لاختل نظامه, وتقوضت أركانه فإنهما يتمانعان ويتعارضان. 
وإذا أراد أحدهما تدبير شيء, وأراد الآخر عدمه, فإنه محال وجود مرادهما معا. 
ووجود مراد أحدهما دون الآخر, يدل على عجز الآخر, وعدم اقتداره واتفاقهما على مراد واحد في جميع الأمور, غير ممكن. 
فإذا, يتعين أن القاهر الذي يوجد مراده وحده, من غير ممانع ولا مدافع, هو الله الواحد القهار, ولهذا ذكر الله دليل التمانع في قوله: " مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ إِذًا لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ " . 
ومنه - على أحد التأويلين - قوله تعالى: " قُلْ لَوْ كَانَ مَعَهُ آلِهَةٌ كَمَا يَقُولُونَ إِذًا لَابْتَغَوْا إِلَى ذِي الْعَرْشِ سَبِيلًا سُبْحَانَهُ وَتَعَالَى عَمَّا يَقُولُونَ عُلُوًّا كَبِيرًا " . 
ولهذا قال هنا: " فَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ " أي: تنزه وتقدس عن كل نقص لكماله وحده. 
" رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ " الذي هو سقف المخلوقات وأوسعها, وأعظمها, فربوبية ما دونه من باب أولى. 
" عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ " أي: الجاحدون الكافرون, من اتخاذ الولد والصاحبة, وأن يكون له شريك بوجه من الوجوه* 
*" أم اتخذوا من دونه آلهة قل هاتوا برهانكم هذا ذكر من معي وذكر من قبلي بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون الحق فهم معرضون " (24)*
*" لَا يُسْأَلُ عَمَّا يَفْعَلُ " لعظمته وعزته, وكمال قدرته, لا يقدر أحد أن يمانعه أو يعارضه, لا بقول, ولا بفعل. 
ولكمال حكمته ووضعه الأشياء مواضعها, وإتقانها, أحسن كل شيء يقدره العقل, فلا يتوجه إليه سؤال, لأن خلقه ليس فيه خلل ولا إخلال. 
" وَهُمْ " أي: المخلوقين كلهم " يَسْأَلُونَ " عن أفعالهم وأقوالهم, لعجزهم وفقرهم, ولكونهم عبيدا, قد استحقت أفعالهم وحركاتهم فليس لهم من التصرف والتدبير في أنفسهم, ولا في غيرهم, مثقال ذرة.* 
*" وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول إلا نوحي إليه أنه لا إله إلا أنا فاعبدون " (25)*
*ثم رجع إلى تهجين حال المشركين, وأنهم اتخذوا من دونه آلهة فقل لهم موبخا ومقرعا " أَمِ اتَّخَذُوا مِنْ دُونِهِ آلِهَةً قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ " أي حجتكم ودليلكم على صحة ما ذهبتم إليه, ولن يجدوا لذلك سبيلا بل قد قامت الأدلة القطعية على بطلانه, ولهذا قال: " هَذَا ذِكْرُ مَنْ مَعِيَ وَذِكْرُ مَنْ قَبْلِي " أي: قد اتفقت الكتب والشرائع على صحة ما قلت لكم, من إبطال الشرك. 
فهذا كتاب الله الذي فيه ذكر كل شيء, بأدلته العقلية والنقلية. 
وهذه الكتب السابقة كلها, براهين وأدلة لما قلت. 
ولما علم أنهم قامت عليهم الحجة والبرهان على بطلان ما ذهبوا إليه, علم أنه لا برهان لهم, لأن البرهان القاطع, يجزم أنه لا معارض له, وإلا لم يكن قطعيا. 
وإن وجد في معارضات, فإنها شبه لا تغني من الحق شيئا. 
وقوله " بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ الْحَقَّ " أي: وإنما أقاموا على ما هم عليه, تقليدا لأسلافهم يجادلون بغير علم ولا هدى. 
وليس عدم علمهم بالحق لخفائه وغموضه, وإنما ذلك, لإعراضهم عنه. 
وإلا فلو التفتوا إليه أدنى التفات, لتبين لهم الحق من الباطل تبينا واضحا جليا ولهذا قال " فَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ " .* 
*" وقالوا اتخذ الرحمن ولدا سبحانه بل عباد مكرمون " (26)*
*ولما حول تعالى على ذكر المتقدمين, وأمر بالرجوع إليهم في بيان هذه المسألة, بينها أتم تبيين في قوله " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ مِنْ رَسُولٍ إِلَّا نُوحِي إِلَيْهِ أَنَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدُونِ " . 
فكل الرسل الذين من قبلك مع كتبهم, زبدة رسالتهم وأصلها, الأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له, وبيان أنه الإله الحق المعبود, وأن عبادة ما سواه, باطلة.* 
*" لا يسبقونه بالقول وهم بأمره يعملون " (27)*
*يخبر تعالى عن سفاهة المشركين المكذبين للرسول, وأنهم زعموا - قبحهم الله - أن الله اتخذ ولدا فقالوا: الملائكة بنات الله, تعالى الله عن قولهم. 
وأخبر عن وصف الملائكة, بأنهم عبيد مربوبون مدبرون, ليس لهم من الأمر شيء. 
وإنما هم مكرمون عند الله, قد ألزمهم الله, وصيرهم من عبيد كرامته ورحمته, وذلك لما خصهم به من الفضائل والتطهير عن الرذائل, وأنهم في غاية الأدب مع الله, والامتثال لأوامره.* 
*" يعلم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم ولا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى وهم من خشيته مشفقون " (28)*
*" لَا يَسْبِقُونَهُ بِالْقَوْلِ " أي: لا يقولون قولا مما يتعلق بتدبير المملكة, حتى يقول الله, لكمال أدبهم, وعلمهم بكمال حكمته وعلمه. 
" وَهُمْ بِأَمْرِهِ يَعْمَلُونَ " أي: مهما أمرهم, امتثلوا لأمره, ومهما دبرهم عليه, فعلوه. 
فلا يعصونه طرفة عين, ولا يكون لهم عمل بأهواء أنفسهم من دون أمر الله, ومع هذا, فالله قد أحاط بهم علمه.* 
*" ومن يقل منهم إني إله من دونه فذلك نجزيه جهنم كذلك نجزي الظالمين " (29)*
*" يَعْلَمُ مَا بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ وَمَا خَلْفَهُمْ " أي: أمورهم الماضية والمستقبلة, فلا خروج لهم عن علمه, كما لا خروج لهم عن أمره وتدبيره. 
ومن جزئيات وصفهم, بأنهم لا يسبقونه بالقول, وأنهم لا يشفعون لأحد بدون إذنه ورضاه, فإذا أذن لهم, وارتضى من يشفعون فيه, شفعوا فيه. 
ولكنه تعالى لا يرضى من القول والعمل, إلا ما كان خالصا لوجهه, متبعا فيه الرسول. 
وهذه الآية من أدلة إثبات الشفاعة, وأن الملائكة يشفعون. 
" وَهُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَتِهِ مُشْفِقُونَ " أي: خائفون وجلون, قد خضعوا لجلاله, وعنت وجوههم لعزه وجماله.*
*" أولم ير الذين كفروا أن السماوات والأرض كانتا رتقا ففتقناهما وجعلنا من الماء كل شيء حي أفلا يؤمنون " (30)*
*فلما بين أنه لا حق لهم في الألوهية, ولا يستحقون شيئا من العبودية بما وصفهم به من الصفات المقتضية لذلك - ذكر أيضا أنه لا حظ لهم, من الألوهية, ولا بمجرد الدعوى, وأن من قال منهم: " إِنِّي إِلَهٌ مِنْ دُونِهِ " على سبيل الفرض والتنزل " فَذَلِكَ نَجْزِيهِ جَهَنَّمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الظَّالِمِينَ " . 
وأي: ظلم أعظم من ادعاء المخلوق الناقص, الفقير إلى الله من جميع الوجوه مشاركته الله في خصائص الإلهية والربوبية؟!!*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (323)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(31) الى الأية(40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*

*" وجعلنا في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بهم وجعلنا فيها فجاجا سبلا لعلهم يهتدون " (31)*
*أي: أو لم ينظر هؤلاء الذين كفروا بربهم, وجحدوا الإخلاص له في العبودية, ما يدلهم دلالة مشاهدة, على أنه الرب المحمود الكريم المعبود. 
فيشاهدون السماء والأرض فيجدونهما رتقا: هذه ليس فيها سحاب ولا مطر. 
وهذه هامدة ميتة, لا نبات فيها, ففتقناهما: السماء بالمطر, والأرض بالنبات. 
أليس الذي أوجد في السماء السحاب, بعد أن كان الجو صافيا لا قزعة فيه. 
وأودع فيه الماء الغزير, ثم ساقه إلى بلد ميت; قد أغبرت أرجاؤه, وقحط عنه ماؤه. 
فأمطره فيها, فاهتزت, وتحركت, وربت, وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج, مختلف الأنواع, متعدد المنافع. 
أليس ذلك دليلا على أنه الحق, وما سواه باطل, وأنه محيي الموتى, وأنه الرحمن الرحيم؟ ولهذا قال " أَفَلَا يُؤْمِنُونَ " أي: إيمانا صحيحا, ما فيه شك ولا شرك.* 
*" وجعلنا السماء سقفا محفوظا وهم عن آياتها معرضون " (32)*
*ثم عدد تعالى الأدلة الأفقية فقال: " وَجَعَلْنَا فِي الْأَرْضِ " إلى " فِي فَلَكٍ يَسْبَحُونَ " . 
أي: ومن الأدلة على قدرته وكماله ووحدانيته ورحمته, أنه لما كانت الأرض لا تستقر إلا بالجبال, أرساها بها وأوتدها, لئلا تميد بالعباد, أي: لئلا تضطرب, فلا يتمكن العباد من السكون فيها, ولا حرثها, ولا الاستقرار بها. 
فأرساها بالجبال, فحصل بسبب ذلك, من المصالح والمنافع, ما حصل. 
ولما كانت الجبال المتصل بعضها ببعض, قد اتصلت اتصالا كثيرا جدا, فلو بقيت بحالها, جبالا شامخات, وقللا باذخات, لتعطل الاتصال بين كثير من البلدان. 
فمن حكمة الله ورحمته, أن جعل بين تلك الجبال فجاجا سبلا. 
أي: طرقا سهلة لا حزنة. 
لعلهم يهتدون إلى الوصول, إلى مطالبهم من البلدان. 
ولعهم يهتدون بالاستدلال بذلك على وحدانية المنان.* 
*" وما جعلنا لبشر من قبلك الخلد أفإن مت فهم الخالدون " (34)*
*" وَجَعَلْنَا السَّمَاءَ سَقْفًا " للأرض التي أنتم عليها " مَحْفُوظًا " من السقوط " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ أَنْ تَزُولَا " محفوظا أيضا من استراق الشياطين للسمع. 
" وَهُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهَا مُعْرِضُونَ " أي: غافلون لاهون,: هذا عام في جميع آيات السماء, من علوها, وسعتها, وعظمتها, ولونها الحسن, وإتقانها العجيب, وغير ذلك من المشاهد فيها, من الكواكب الثوابت, والسيارات, وشمسها, وقمرها النيرات, المتولد عنهما, الليل والنهار, وكونهما دائما في فلكهما سابحين, وكذلك النجوم. 
فتقوم بسبب ذلك منافع العباد من الحر والبرد, والفصول, ويعرفون حساب عباداتهم ومعاملاتهم, ويستريحون في ليلهم, ويهدأون ويسكنون وينتشرون في نهارهم, ويسعون في معايشهم. 
كل هذه الأمور إذا تدبرها اللبيب, وأمعن فيها النظر, جزم حزما لا شك فيه, أن الله جعلها مؤقتة في وقت معلوم, إلى أجل محتوم, يقضي العباد منها مآربهم, وتقوم بها منافعهم, وليستمتعوا وينتفعوا. 
ثم بعد هذا, ستزول وتضمحل, ويفنيها الذي أوجدها, ويسكنها الذي حركها. 
وينتقل المكلفون إلى دار غير هذه الدار, يجدون فيها جزاء أعمالهم, كاملا موفرا ويعلم أن المقصود من هذه الدار أن تكون مزرعة لدار القرار, وأنها منزل سفر, لا محل إقامة.* 
*" كل نفس ذائقة الموت ونبلوكم بالشر والخير فتنة وإلينا ترجعون " (35)*
*لما كان أعداء الرسول يقولون " نَتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ الْمَنُونِ " قال الله تعالى: هذا طريق مسلوك ومعبد, منهوك, فلم نجعل لبشر " مِنْ قَبْلِكَ " يا محمد " الْخُلْدِ " في الدنيا. 
فإذا مت, فسبيل أمثالك, من الرسل والأنبياء, والأولياء. 
" أَفَإِنْ مِتَّ فَهُمُ الْخَالِدُونَ " أي: فهل إذا مت خلدوا بعدك. 
فليهنهم الخلود إذا, إن كان, وليس الأمر كذاك, بل كل من عليها فان. 
ولهذا قال: " كُلُّ نَفْسٍ ذَائِقَةُ الْمَوْتِ " وهذا يشمل سائر نفوس الخلائق, وإنا هذا كأس لابد من شربه وإن طال بالعبد المدى, وعمر سنين.* 
*" وإذا رآك الذين كفروا إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي يذكر آلهتكم وهم بذكر الرحمن هم كافرون " (36)*
*ولكن الله تعالى, أوجد عباده في الدنيا, وأمرهم, ونهاهم, وابتلاهم بالخير والشر, وبالغنى والفقر, والعز والذل والحياة والموت, فتنة منه تعالى " لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلًا " ومن يفتتن عند مواقع الفتن ومن ينجو. 
" ثُمَّ إِلَيْنَا تُرْجَعُونَ " فنجازيكم بأعمالكم, إن خيرا فخير, وإن شرا فشر " وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ " . 
وهذه الآية, تدل على بطلان قول من يقول ببقاء الخضر, وأنه مخلد في الدنيا. 
فهو قول, لا دليل عليه, ومناقض للأدلة الشرعية.* 
*" خلق الإنسان من عجل سأريكم آياتي فلا تستعجلون " (37)*
*وهذا من شدة كفرهم, فإن المشركين إذا رأوا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, استهزأوا به وقالوا: " أَهَذَا الَّذِي يَذْكُرُ آلِهَتَكُمْ " . 
أي: هذا المحتقر بزعمهم, الذي يسب آلهتكم ويذمها, ويقع فيها, أي: فلا تبالوا به, ولا تحتفلوا به. 
هذا استهزاؤهم واحتقارهم له, بما هو من كماله, فإنه الأكمل الأفضل الذي من فضائله ومكارمه, إخلاص العبادة لله, وذم كل ما يعبد من دونه وتنقصه, وذكر محله ومكانته. 
ولكن محل الازدراء والاستهزاء, هؤلاء الكفار, الذين جمعوا كل خلق ذميم. 
ولو لم يكن إلا كفرهم بربهم, وجحدهم لرسله فصاروا بذلك, من أخساء الخلق وأراذلهم, ومع هذا, فذكرهم للرحمن, الذي هو أعلى حالاتهم, كافرون به, لأنهم لا يذكرونه ولا يؤمنون به إلا وهم مشركون فذكرهم كفر وشرك, فكيف بأحوالهم بعد ذلك؟ ولهذا قال: " وَهُمْ بِذِكْرِ الرَّحْمَنِ هُمْ كَافِرُونَ " وفي ذكر اسمه " الرَّحْمَنِ " هنا, بيان لقباحة حالهم, وأنهم كيف قابلوا الرحمن - مسدي النعم كلها, ودافع النقم الذي, ما بالعباد من نعمة إلا منه, ولا يدفع السوء إلا هو- بالكفر والشرك.* 
*" ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين "(38)* 
*" خُلِقَ الْإِنْسَانُ مِنْ عَجَلٍ " أي: خلق عجولا, يبادر الأشياء, ويستعجل وقوعها. 
فالمؤمنون, يستعجلون عقوبة الله للكافرين, ويستبطئونها. 
والكافرون, يتولون ويستعجلون بالعذاب, تكذيبا وعنادا, ويقولون:*
*" لو يعلم الذين كفروا حين لا يكفون عن وجوههم النار ولا عن ظهورهم ولا هم ينصرون " (39)*
*" مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " والله تعالى, يمهل ولا  يهمل ويحلم, ويجعل لهم أجلا مؤقتا " فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَجَلُهُمْ لَا  يَسْتَأْخِرُونَ سَاعَةً وَلَا يَسْتَقْدِمُونَ " . 
ولهذا قال: " سَأُرِيكُمْ آيَاتِي " أي: في انتقامي ممن كفر بي وعصاني " فَلَا تَسْتَعْجِلُونِ " ذلك. 
وكذلك الذين كفروا يقولون: " مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " قالوا هذا القول, اغترارا, ولما يحق عليهم العقاب, وينزل بهم العذاب.*
*" بل تأتيهم بغتة فتبهتهم فلا يستطيعون ردها ولا هم ينظرون " (40)*
*فـ " لَوْ يَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " حالهم الشنيعة " حِينَ لَا يَكُفُّونَ عَنْ وُجُوهِهِمُ النَّارَ وَلَا عَنْ ظُهُورِهِمْ " إذ قد أحاط بهم من كل جانب وغشيهم من كل مكان " وَلَا هُمْ يُنْصَرُونَ " أي: لا ينصرهم غيرهم, فلا نصروا ولا انتصروا.* *
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (324)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(41) الى الأية(48)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء**

" ولقد استهزئ برسل من قبلك فحاق بالذين سخروا منهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون " (41)*
*" بَلْ تَأْتِيهِمْ " النار " بَغْتَةً فَتَبْهَتُهُمْ " من الانزعاج والذعر والخوف العظيم. 
" فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ رَدَّهَا " إذ هم أذل وأضعف, من ذلك. 
" وَلَا هُمْ يُنْظَرُونَ " أي: يمهلون, فيؤخر عنهم العذاب. 
فلو علموا هذه الحالة حق المعرفة, لما استعجلوا بالعذاب, ولخافوه أشد الخوف. 
ولكن لما ترحل عنهم هذا العلم, قالوا ما قالوا. 
ولما ذكر استهزاءهم برسوله بقولهم " أَهَذَا الَّذِي يَذْكُرُ آلِهَتَكُمْ " سلاه بأن هذا دأب الأمم السالفة مع رسلهم فقال:* 
*" قل من يكلؤكم بالليل والنهار من الرحمن بل هم عن ذكر ربهم معرضون " (42)*
*" وَلَقَدِ اسْتُهْزِئَ بِرُسُلٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فَحَاقَ بِالَّذِينَ سَخِرُوا مِنْهُمْ " . 
أي: نزل بهم " مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ " أي: نزل بهم العذاب, وتقطعت عنهم الأسباب. 
فليحذر هؤلاء, أن يصيهم ما أصاب أولئك المكذبين*
*" أم لهم آلهة تمنعهم من دوننا لا يستطيعون نصر أنفسهم ولا هم منا يصحبون " (43)*
*يقول تعالى - ذاكرا عجز هؤلاء, الذين اتخذوا من دونه آلهة, وأنهم محتاجون مضطرون إلى ربهم الرحمن, الذي رحمته, شملت البر, والفاجر, في ليلهم ونهارهم فقال: " قُلْ مَنْ يَكْلَؤُكُمْ " أي: يحرسكم ويحفظكم " بِاللَّيْلِ " إذا كنتم نائمين على فرشكم, وذهبت حواسكم " وَالنَّهَارِ " وقت انتشاركم وغفلتكم " مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ " أي: بدله غيره. 
أي: هل يحفظكم أحد غيره؟ لا حافظ إلا هو. 
" بَلْ هُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِمْ مُعْرِضُونَ " فلهذا أشركوا به, وإلا فلو أقبلوا على ربهم, وتلقوا نصائحه, لهدوا لرشدهم, ووفقوا في أمرهم.* 
*" بل متعنا هؤلاء وآباءهم حتى طال عليهم العمر أفلا يرون أنا نأتي الأرض ننقصها من أطرافها أفهم الغالبون " (44)*
*" أَمْ لَهُمْ آلِهَةٌ تَمْنَعُهُمْ مِنْ دُونِنَا " أي: إذا أردناهم بسوء هل من آلهتهم, من يقدر على منعهم من ذلك السوء, والشر النازل بهم. 
" لَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ نَصْرَ أَنْفُسِهِمْ وَلَا هُمْ مِنَّا يُصْحَبُونَ " أي: لا يعانون على أمورهم من جهتنا. 
وإذ لم يعانوا من الله, فهم مخذولون في أمورهم, لا يستظيعون جلب منفعة, ولا دفع مضرة.* 
*" قل إنما أنذركم بالوحي ولا يسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ما ينذرون " (45)*
*والذي أوجب لهم استمرارهم على كفرهم وشركهم قوله: " بَلْ مَتَّعْنَا هَؤُلَاءِ وَآبَاءَهُمْ حَتَّى طَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ " أي: أمددناهم بالأموال والبنين, وأطلنا أعمارهم, فاشتغلوا بالتمتع بها, ولهوا بها, عما له خلقوا, وطال عليهم الأمد, فقست قلوبهم, وعظم طغيانهم. 
وتغلظ كفرانهم. 
فلو لفتوا أنظارهم إلى من عن يمينهم, وعن يسارهم من الأرض, لم يجدوا إلا هالكا ولم يسمعوا إلا صوت ناعية, ولم يحسوا إلا بقرون متتابعة على الهلاك, وقد نصب الموت في كل طريق لاقتناص النفوس, الأشراك. 
ولهذا قال: " أَفَلَا يَرَوْنَ أَنَّا نَأْتِي الْأَرْضَ نَنْقُصُهَا مِنْ أَطْرَافِهَا " أي: بموت أهلها وفنائهم, شيئا فشيئا, حتى يرث الله الأرض ومن عليها وهو خير الوارثين. 
فلو رأوا هذه الحالة, لم يغتروا, ويستمروا على ما هم عليه. 
" أَفَهُمُ الْغَالِبُونَ " الذين بوسعهم, الخروج عن قدر الله؟ وبطاقتهم الامتناع عن الموت؟ فهل هذا وصفهم حتى يغتروا بطول البقاء؟ أم إذا جاءهم رسول ربهم لقبض أرواحهم, أذعنوا, وذلوا, ولم يظهر منهم أدنى ممانعة؟* 
*" ولئن مستهم نفحة من عذاب ربك ليقولن يا ويلنا إنا كنا ظالمين " (46)*
*أي: " قُلْ " يا محمد, للناس كلهم: " إِنَّمَا أُنْذِرُكُمْ بِالْوَحْيِ " أي: إنما أنا رسول, لا آتيكم بشيء من عندي, ولا عندي خزائن الله, ولا أعلم الغيب, ولا أقول إني ملك, وإنما أنذركم بما أوحاه الله إلي. 
فإن استجبتم, فقد استجبتم لله, وسيثيبكم على ذلك. 
وإن أعرضتم وعارضتم, فليس بيدي من الأمر شيء, وإنما الأمر لله, والتقدير كله لله. 
" وَلَا يَسْمَعُ الصُّمُّ الدُّعَاءَ " أي: الأصم لا يسمع صوتا, لأن سمعه قد فسد وتعطل. 
وشرط السماع مع الصوت, أن يوجد محل قابل لذلك. 
كذلك الوحي سبب لحياة القلوب والأرواح, والفقه عن الله. 
ولكن إذا كان القلب غير قابل لسماع الهدى, كان بالنسبة للهدى والإيمان, بمنزلة الأصم, بالنسبة إلى الأصوات فهؤلاء المشركون, صم عن الهدى, فلا يستغرب عدم اهتدائهم, خصوصا في هذه الحالة, التي لم يأتهم العذاب, ولا مسهم ألمه.* 
*" ونضع الموازين القسط ليوم القيامة فلا تظلم نفس شيئا وإن كان مثقال حبة من خردل أتينا بها وكفى بنا حاسبين " (47)*
*" وَلَئِنْ مَسَّتْهُمْ نَفْحَةٌ مِنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّكَ " أي: ولو جزء يسير من عذابه. 
" لَيَقُولُنَّ يَا وَيْلَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ " أي: لم يكن قولهم إلا الدعاء بالويل والثبور, والندم, والاعتراف بظلمهم وكفرهم واستحقاقهم العذاب.* 
*" ولقد آتينا موسى وهارون الفرقان وضياء وذكرا للمتقين " (48)*
*يخبر تعالى عن حكمه العدل, وقضائه القسط بين عباده إذا جمعهم يوم القيامة, وأنه يضع لهم الموازين العادلة, التي يبين فيها مثاقيل الذر, الذي توزن به الحسنات والسيئات. 
" فَلَا تُظْلَمُ نَفْسٌ " مسلمة ولا كافرة " شَيْئًا " بأن تنقص من حسناتها, أو يزاد في سيئاتها. 
" وَإِنْ كَانَ مِثْقَالَ حَبَّةٍ مِنْ خَرْدَلٍ " التي هي أصغر الأشياء وأحقرها, من خير أو شر " أَتَيْنَا بِهَا " وأحضرناها, ليجازي بها صاحبها. 
كقوله: " فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرًّا يَرَهُ " . 
" وَيَقُولُونَ يَا وَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لَا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً إِلَّا أَحْصَاهَا وَوَجَدُوا مَا عَمِلُوا حَاضِرًا " . 
" وَكَفَى بِنَا حَاسِبِينَ " يعني بذلك نفسه الكريمة, فكفى بها حاسبا, أي: عالما بأعمال العباد, حافظا لها, مثبتا لها في الكتاب, عالما بمقاديرها ومقادير ثوابها واستحقاقها, موصلا للعمال جزاءها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (325)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(49) الى الأية(56)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء**
*


*" الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب وهم من الساعة مشفقون " (49)*
*كثيرا ما يجمع تعالى, بين هذين الكتابين الجليلين, اللذين لم يطرق العالم أفضل منهما, ولا أعظم ذكرا, ولا أبرك, ولا أعظم هدى وبيانا, وهما التوراة والقرآن. 
فأخبر أنه آتى موسى أصلا, وهارون تبعا " الْفُرْقَانَ " وهي التوراة الفارقة بين الحق والباطل, والهدى والضلال, وأنها " ضِيَاءً " أي: نور يهتدي به المهتدون, ويأتم به السالكون, وتعرف به الأحكام, ويميز به بين الحلال والحرام, وينير في ظلمة الجهل والبدع والغواية. 
" وَذِكْرًا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " يتذكرون به, ما ينفعهم, وما يضرهم, ويتذكر به الخير والشر. 
وخص " المتقين " بالذكر, لأنهم المنتفعون بذلك, علما وعملا, ثم فسر المتقين فقال:* 
*" وهذا ذكر مبارك أنزلناه أفأنتم له منكرون "(50)*
*" الَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُمْ بِالْغَيْبِ " أي:- يخشونه في حال غيبتهم, وعدم مشاهدة الناس لهم, فمع المشاهدة أولى, فيتورعون عما حرم, ويقومون بما ألزم. 
" وَهُمْ مِنَ السَّاعَةِ مُشْفِقُونَ " أي: خائفون وجلون, لكمال معرفتهم بربهم. 
فجمعوا بين الإحسان والخوف والعطف, هنا, من باب عطف الصفات المتغايرات, الواردة على شيء واحد, وموصوف واحد.* 
*" ولقد آتينا إبراهيم رشده من قبل وكنا به عالمين " (51)*
*" وَهَذَا " أي: القرآن " ذِكْرٌ مُبَارَكٌ أَنْزَلْنَاهُ " فوصفه بوصفين جليلين. 
كونه ذكرا يتذكر به جميع المطالب, من معرفة الله بأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله, ومن صفات الرسل والأولياء وأحوالهم, ومن أحكام الجزاء, والجنة, والنار, فيتذكر به المسائل والدلائل العقلية والنقلية. 
وسماه ذكرا, لأنه يذكر ما ركزه الله في العقول والفطر, من التصديق بالأخبار الصادقة, والأمر بالحسن عقلا, والنهي عن القبيح عقلا. 
وكونه " مباركا " يقتضي كثرة خيره ونماؤه, وزيادته. 
ولا شيء أعظم بركة من هذا القرآن, فإن كل خير ونعمة, وزيادة دينية أو دنيوية, أو أخروية, فإنها بسببه, وأثر عن العمل به. 
فإذا كان ذكرا مباركا, وجب تلقيه بالقبول والانقياد, والتسليم, وشكرا لله على هذه المنحة الجليلة, والقيام بها, واستخراج بركته, بتعلم ألفاظه ومعانيه. 
ومقابلته بضد هذه الحالة, من الإعراض عنه, والإضراب عنه, صفحا وإنكاره, وعدم الإيمان به فهذا من أعظم الكفر وأشد الجهل والظلم. 
ولهذا أنكر تعالى, على من أنكره فقال: " أَفَأَنْتُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ " .* 
*" إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما هذه التماثيل التي أنتم لها عاكفون "(52)*
*لما ذكر تعالى موسى ومحمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, وكتابيهما قال: " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا إِبْرَاهِيمَ رُشْدَهُ مِنْ قَبْلُ " أي: من قبل إرسال موسى ومحمد, ونزول كتابيهما. 
فأراه الله ملكوت السماوات والأرض, وأعطاه من الرشد, الذي كمل به نفسه, ودعا الناس إليه, ما لم يؤته أحدا من العالمين, غير محمد. 
وأضاف الرشد إليه, لكونه رشدا, بحسب حاله, وعلو مرتبته. 
وإلا, فلا مؤمن, له من الرشد, بحسب ما معه في الإيمان. 
" وَكُنَّا بِهِ عَالِمِينَ " أي: أعطيناه رشده, واختصصناه بالرسالة والخلة, واصطفيناه في الدنيا والآخرة, لعلمنا أنه أهل لذلك, وكفء له, لزكائه وذكائه. 
ولهذا ذكر محاجته لقومه, ونهيهم عن الشرك, وتكسير الأصنام, وإلزامهم بالحجة.* 
*" قالوا وجدنا آباءنا لها عابدين " (53)*
*فقال: " إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا هَذِهِ التَّمَاثِيلُ " التي مثلتموها ونحتموها بأيديكم, على صور بعض المخلوقات " الَّتِي أَنْتُمْ لَهَا عَاكِفُونَ " مقيمون على عبادتها, ملازمون لذلك, فما هي؟ وأي فضيلة ثبتت لها؟ وأين عقولكم, التي ذهبت حتى أفنيتم أوقاتكم بعبادتها؟ والحال أنكم مثلتموها, ونحتموها بأيديكم, فهذا من أكبر العجائب, تعبدون ما تنحتون.* 
*" قال لقد كنتم أنتم وآباؤكم في ضلال مبين "(54)*
*فأجابوا بغير حجة, جواب العاجز, الذي ليس بيده أدنى شبهة فقالوا: " وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا " كذلك يفعلون, فسلكنا سبيلهم, وأتبعناهم على عبادتها.* 
*" قالوا أجئتنا بالحق أم أنت من اللاعبين " (55)*
*ومن المعلوم أن فعل أحد من الخلق سوى الرسل ليس بحجة, ولا تجوز به القدوة: خصوصا, في أصل الدين, وتوحيد رب العالمين. 
ولهذا قال لهم إبراهيم - مضللا للجميع: " لَقَدْ كُنْتُمْ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ فِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ " أي: ضلال بين واضح. 
وأي ضلال, أبلغ من ضلالهم في الشرك, وترك التوحيد؟!! أي: فليس ما قلتم, يصلح للتمسك به, وقد اشتركتم وإياهم في الضلال الواضح, البين لكل أحد.* 
*" قال بل ربكم رب السماوات والأرض الذي فطرهن وأنا على ذلكم من الشاهدين " (56)*
*" قَالُوا " على وجه الاستغراب لقوله, والاستفهام لما قال, وكيف بادأهم بتسفيههم, وتسفيه آبائهم-: " أَجِئْتَنَا بِالْحَقِّ أَمْ أَنْتَ مِنَ اللَّاعِبِينَ " أي هذا القول الذي قلته, والذي جئتنا به, هل هو حق وجد؟ أم كلامك لنا, كلام لاعب مستهزئ, لا يدري ما يقول؟ وهذا الذي أرادوا. 
وإنما رددوا الكلام بين الأمرين, لأنهم في نزلوه منزلة المتقرر المعلوم عند كل أحد, أن الكلام الذي جاء به إبراهيم, كلام سفيه لا يعقل ما يقول. 
فرد عليهم إبراهيم ردا يبين به وجه سفههم, وقلة عقولهم فقال:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (326)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(57) الى الأية(68)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء
**
**" وتالله لأكيدن أصنامكم بعد أن تولوا مدبرين " (57)*
*" بَل رَبُّكُمْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ الَّذِي فَطَرَهُنَّ وَأَنَا عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ " فجمع لهم بين الدليل العقلي, والدليل السمعي. 
أما الدليل العقلي, فإنه قد علم كل أحد حتى هؤلاء الذين جادلهم إبراهيم, أن الله وحده, الخالق لجميع المخلوقات, من بني آدم, والملائكة, والجن, والبهائم. 
والسماوات, والأرض, المدبر لهن, بجميع أنواع التدبير. 
فيكون كل مخلوق مفطورا مدبرا متصرفا فيه. 
ودخل في ذلك, جميع ما عبد من دون الله. 
أفيليق عند من له أدنى مسكة من عقل وتمييز, أن يعبد مخلوقا متصرفا فيه, لا يملك نفعا, ولا ضرا, ولا موتا, ولا حياة, ولا نشورا, ويدع عبادة الخالق الرازق المدبر؟ أما الدليل السمعي: فهو المنقول عن الرسل عليهم السلام, فإن ما جاءوا به معصوم لا يغلط ولا يخبر بغير الحق, ومن أنواع هذا القسم شهادة أحد من الرسل على ذلك فلهذا قال إبراهيم " وَأَنَا عَلَى ذَلِكُمْ " أي أن الله وحده المعبود وأن عبادة ما سواه باطل " مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ " وأي شهادة بد شهادة الله أعلى من شهادة الرسل؟ خصوصا أولي العزم منهم خصوصا خليل الرحمن.* 
*" قالوا من فعل هذا بآلهتنا إنه لمن الظالمين " 59)*
*ولما بين أن أصنامهم ليس لها من التدبير شيء أراد أن يريهم بالفعل عجزها وعدم انتصارها وليكيد كيدا يحصل به إقرارهم بذلك فلهذا قال " وَتَاللَّهِ لَأَكِيدَنَّ أَصْنَامَكُمْ " أي أكسرها على وجه الكيد " بَعْدَ أَنْ تُوَلُّوا مُدْبِرِينَ " عنها إلى عيد من أعيادهم, فلما تولوا مدبرين, ذهب إليها بخفية " فَجَعَلَهُمْ جُذَاذًا " أي كسرا وقطعا, وكانت مجموعة في بيت واحد, فكسرها كلها. 
" إِلَّا كَبِيرًا لَهُمْ " أي إلا صنمهم الكبير, فإنه تركه لمقصد سيبينه. 
وتأمل هذا الاحتراز العجيب, فإن كل ممقوت عند الله, لا يطلق عليه ألفاظ التعظيم, إلا على وجه إضافته لأصحابه, كما كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا كتب إلى ملوك الأرض المشركين يقول: " إلى عظيم الفرس " , " إلى عظيم الروم " ونحو ذلك, ولم يقل " إلى العظيم " . 
وهنا قال تعالى: " إِلَّا كَبِيرًا لَهُمْ " ولم يقل " كبيرا من أصنامهم " . 
فهذا ينبغي التنبه له, والاحتراز من تعظيم ما حقره الله, إلا إذا أضيف إلى من عظمه. 
وقوله: " لَعَلَّهُمْ إِلَيْهِ يَرْجِعُونَ " أي ترك إبراهيم تكسير صنمهم هذا لأجل أن يرجعوا إليه, ويستملوا حجته, ويلتفتوا إليها, ولا يعرضوا عنها ولهذا قال في آخرها: " فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ " .* 
*" قالوا أأنت فعلت هذا بآلهتنا يا إبراهيم " (62)*
*فحين رأوا ما حل بأصنامهم من الإهانة والخزي " قَالُوا مَنْ فَعَلَ هَذَا بِآلِهَتِنَا إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ " فرموا إبراهيم بالظلم الذي هم أولى به حيث كسرها ولم يدروا أن تكسيره لها من أفضل مناقبه ومن عدله وتوحيده. 
وإنما الظالم من اتخذها آلهة, وقد رأى ما يفعل بها " قَالُوا سَمِعْنَا فَتًى يَذْكُرُهُمْ " أي يعيبهم ويذمهم, ومن هذا شأنه لا بد أن يكون هو الذي كسرها أو أن بعضهم سمعه يذكر أنه سيكيدها " يُقَالُ لَهُ إِبْرَاهِيمُ " فلما تحققوا أنه إبراهيم " قَالُوا فَأْتُوا بِهِ " أي: بإبراهيم " عَلَى أَعْيُنِ النَّاسِ " أي بمرأى منهم ومسمع " لَعَلَّهُمْ يَشْهَدُونَ " . 
أي: يحضرون ما يصنع بمن كسر آلهتهم, وهذا الذي أراد إبراهيم وقصد أن يكون بيان الحق بمشهد من الناس ليشاهدوا الحق وتقوم عليهم الحجة, كما قال موسى حين واعد فرعون. 
" مَوْعِدُكُمْ يَوْمُ الزِّينَةِ وَأَنْ يُحْشَرَ النَّاسُ ضُحًى " .* 
*" قال بل فعله كبيرهم هذا فاسألوهم إن كانوا ينطقون " (63)*
*فحين حضر الناس وأحضر إبراهيم قالوا له: " أَأَنْتَ فَعَلْتَ هَذَا " أي: التكسير " بِآلِهَتِنَا يَا إِبْرَاهِيمُ " ؟ وهذا استفهام تقرير, أي: فما الذي جرأك, وما الذي أوجب لك الإقدام على هذا الأمر؟.* 
*" فرجعوا إلى أنفسهم فقالوا إنكم أنتم الظالمون "(64)* 
*فقال إبراهيم والناس مشاهدون " بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا " أي: كسرها غضبا عليها, لما عبدت معه, وأراد أن تكون العبادة منكم لصنمكم الكبير وحده. 
وهذا الكلام من إبراهيم, المقصد منه إلزام الخصم وإقامة الحجة عليه. 
ولهذا قال: " فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنْطِقُونَ " وأراد: الأصنام المكسرة اسئلوها لم كسرت؟ والصنم الذي لم يكسر, اسألوه لأي شيء كسرها, إن كان عندهم نطق, فسيجيبونكم إلى ذلك, وأنا وأنتم, وكل أحد يدري أنها لا تنطق ولا تتكلم, ولا تنفع ولا تضر, بل ولا تنصر نفسها ممن يريدها بأذى.* 
*" قال أفتعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعكم شيئا ولا يضركم " (66)*
*" فَرَجَعُوا إِلَى أَنْفُسِهِمْ " أي: ثايت إليهم عقولهم, ورجعت إليهم أحلامهم, وعلموا أنهم ضالون في عبادتها, وأقروا على أنفسهم بالظلم والشرك. 
" فَقَالُوا إِنَّكُمْ أَنْتُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ " فحصل بذلك المقصود, ولزمتهم الحجة بإقرارهم أن ما هم عليه باطل وأن فعلهم كفر وظلم. 
ولكن لم يستمروا على هذه الحالة. 
بل " نُكِسُوا عَلَى رُءُوسِهِمْ " أي: انقلب الأمر عليهم, وانتكست عقولهم وضلت أحلامهم, فقالوا لإبراهيم: " لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا هَؤُلَاءِ يَنْطِقُونَ " فكيف تتهكم بنا وتستهزئ بنا وتأمرنا أن نسألها وأنت تعلم أنها لا تنطق؟* 
*" أف لكم ولما تعبدون من دون الله أفلا تعقلون " (67)*
*فقال إبراهيم - موبخا لهم ومعلنا بشركهم على رءوس الأشهاد, ومبينا عدم استحقاق آلهتهم للعبادة-: " أَفَتَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَنْفَعُكُمْ شَيْئًا وَلَا يَضُرُّكُمْ " . 
فلا نفع ولا دفع.* 
*" قالوا حرقوه وانصروا آلهتكم إن كنتم فاعلين "(68)*
*" أُفٍّ لَكُمْ وَلِمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " أي: ما أضلكم وأخسر صفقتكم, وما أخسكم, أنتم وما عبدتم من دون الله. 
" أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ " لتعرفوا هذه الحال. 
فلما عدمتم العقل, وارتكبتم الجهل والضلال على بصيرة, صارت البهائم, أحسن حالا منكم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (327)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(69) الى الأية(78)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*




*" وأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأخسرين " (70)*
*فحينئذ لما أفحمهم, ولم يبينوا حجة, استعملوا قوتهم في معاقبته. 
و " قَالُوا حَرِّقُوهُ وَانْصُرُوا آلِهَتَكُمْ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فَاعِلِينَ " أي: اقتلوه أشنع القتلات, بالإحراق, غضبا لآلهتكم, ونصرة لها. 
فتعسا لهم ثم تعسا, حيث عبدوا كما أقروا أنه يحتاج إلى نصرهم, واتخذوه إلها. 
فانتصر الله لخليله لما ألقوه في النار وقال لها: " كُونِي بَرْدًا وَسَلَامًا عَلَى إِبْرَاهِيمَ " فكانت عليه بردا وسلاما, لم ينله فيها أذى, ولا أحس بمكروه.* 
*" ونجيناه ولوطا إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها للعالمين " (71)*
*" وَأَرَادُوا بِهِ كَيْدًا " حيث عزموا على إحراقه. 
" فَجَعَلْنَاهُمُ الْأَخْسَرِينَ " أي: في الدنيا والآخرة, كما جعل الله خليله وأتباعه, هم الرابحين المفلحين.* 
*" ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب نافلة وكلا جعلنا صالحين " (72)*
*" وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَلُوطًا " وذلك أنه لم يؤمن به من قومه إلا لوط عليه السلام قيل: إنه ابن أخيه, فنجاه الله, وهاجر " إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا لِلْعَالَمِينَ " أي: الشام, فغادر قومه في " بابل " من أرض العراق. 
" وَقَالَ إِنِّي ذَاهِبٌ إِلَى رَبِّي " إنه هو العزيز الحكيم. 
ومن بركة الشام, أن كثيرا من الأنبياء كانوا فيها, وأن الله اختارها, مهاجرا لخليله. 
وفيها أحد بيوته الثلاثة المقدسة, وهو بيت المقدس.* 
*" وجعلناهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا وأوحينا إليهم فعل الخيرات وإقام الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة وكانوا لنا عابدين " (73)*
*" وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ " حين اعتزل قومه " إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ " ابن إسحاق " نَافِلَةً " بعد ما كبر, وكانت زوجته عاقرا, فبشرته الملائكة بإسحاق. 
" وَمِنْ وَرَاءِ إِسْحَاقَ يَعْقُوبَ " ويعقوب, هو إسرائيل, الذي كانت منه الأمة العظيمة, وإسماعيل بن إبراهيم, الذي كانت منه الأمة الفاضلة العربية, ومن ذريته, سيد الأولين والآخرين. 
" وَكُلَا " من إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب " جَعَلْنَا صَالِحِينَ " أي: قائمين بحقوقه, وحقوق عباده. 
ومن صلاحهم, أنه جعلهم أئمة يهدون بأمره, وهذا من أكبر نعم الله على عبده أن يكون إماما يهتدي به المهتدون, ويمشي خلفه السالكون, وذلك لما صبروا, وكانوا بآيات الله يوقنون.* 
*" ولوطا آتيناه حكما وعلما ونجيناه من القرية التي كانت تعمل الخبائث إنهم كانوا قوم سوء فاسقين " (74)*
*وقوله: " يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا " أي: يهدون الناس بديننا, لا يأمرون بأهواء أنفسهم, بل بأمر الله ودينه, واتباع مرضاته, ولا يكون العبد إماما حتى يدعو إلى أمر الله. 
" وَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْهِمْ فِعْلَ الْخَيْرَاتِ " يفعلونها ويدعون الناس إليها. 
وهذا شامل للخيرات كلها, من حقوق الله, وحقوق العباد. 
" وَإِقَامَ الصَّلَاةِ وَإِيتَاءَ الزَّكَاةِ " هذا من باب عطف الخاص على العام, لشرف هاتين العبادتين وفضلهما, ولأن من كملهما كما أمر, كان قائما بدينه, ومن ضيعهما, كان لما سواهما أضيع. 
ولأن الصلاة أفضل الأعمال, التي فيها حقه. 
والزكاة أفضل الأعمال, التي فيها الإحسان لخلقه. 
" وَكَانُوا لَنَا " أي: لا لغيرنا " عَابِدِينَ " أي: مديمين على العبادات القلبية والقولية والبدنية في أكثر أوقاتهم. 
فاستحقوا أن تكون العبادة وصفهم, فاتصفوا بما أمر الله به الخلق, وخلقهم لأجله.* 
*" وأدخلناه في رحمتنا إنه من الصالحين " (75)*
*هذا ثناء من الله على رسوله (لوط) عليه السلام بالعلم الشرعي, والحكم بين الناس, بالصواب والسداد, وأن الله أرسله إلى قومه, يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله, وينهاهم عما هم عليه من الفواحش, فلبث يدعوهم, فلم يستجيبوا له. 
فقلب الله عليهم ديارهم وعذبهم عن آخرهم لأنهم " كَانُوا قَوْمَ سَوْءٍ فَاسِقِينَ " . 
كذبوا الداعي, وتوعدوه بالإخراج, ونجى الله لوطا وأهله. 
فأمره أن يسري بهم ليلا, ليبعدوا عن القرية, فسروا ونجوا, وذلك من فضل الله عليهم ومنته.* 
*" ونوحا إذ نادى من قبل فاستجبنا له فنجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم "(76)* 
*" وَأَدْخَلْنَاهُ فِي رَحْمَتِنَا " التي من دخلها, كان من الآمنين, من جميع المخاوف, النائلين كل خير وسعادة, وبر, وسرور, وثناء. 
وذلك لأنه من الصالحين, الذين صلحت أعمالهم وزكت أحوالهم, وأصلح الله فاسدهم. 
والصلاح, هو السبب لدخول العبد برحمة الله. 
كما أن الفساد, سبب لحرمانه الرحمة والخير. 
وأعظم الناس صلاحا, الأنبياء عليهم السلام ولهذا يصفهم بالصلاح. 
وقال سليمان عليه السلام " وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ فِي عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ " .* 
*" وداود وسليمان إذ يحكمان في الحرث إذ نفشت فيه غنم القوم وكنا لحكمهم شاهدين "(78)*
*أي: واذكر عبدنا ورسولنا, نوحا عليه السلام, مثنيا مادحا, حين أرسله الله إلى قومه, فلبث فيهم ألف سنة, إلا خمسين عاما, يدعوهم إلى عبادة الله, وينهاهم عن الشرك به, ويبدي فيهم ويعيد, ويدعوهم سرا وجهارا, وليلا ونهارا. 
فلما رآهم لا ينجع فيهم الوعظ, ولا يفيد لديهم الزجر, نادى ربه وقال: "  رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا إِنَّكَ إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا  فَاجِرًا كَفَّارًا " . 
فاستجاب الله له, فأغرقهم, ولم يبق منهم أحدا. 
ونجى الله نوحا وأهله, ومن معه من المؤمنين, في الفلك المشحون. 
وجعل ذريته هم الباقين, ونصرهم الله على قومه المستهزئين.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (328)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(79) الى الأية(87)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*


*" ففهمناها سليمان وكلا آتينا حكما وعلما وسخرنا مع داود الجبال يسبحن والطير وكنا فاعلين " (79)*
*أي: واذكر هذين النبيين الكريمين " سليمان " و " داود " مثنيا مبجلا, إذا آتاهما الله العلم الواسع والحكم بين العباد, بدليل قوله: " إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ " أي: إذ تحاكم إليهما صاحب حرث, نفشت فيه غنم القوم الأخرى, أي. 
رعت ليلا, فأكلت ما في أشجاره, ورعت زرعه. 
فقضى فيه داود عليه السلام, بأن الغنم تكون لصاحب الحرث, نظرا إلى تفريط أصحابها, فعاقبهم بهذه العقوبة. 
وحكم فيها سليمان بحكم موافق للصواب, بأن أصحاب الغنم يدفعون غنمهم إلى صاحب الحرث فينتفع بدرها وصوفها ويقومون على بستان صاحب الحرث, حتى يعود إلى حاله الأولى, فإذا عاد إلى حاله, ترادا ورجع كل منهما بما له, وكان هذا من كمال فهمه وفطنته عليه السلام ولهذا قال:* 
*" وعلمناه صنعة لبوس لكم لتحصنكم من بأسكم فهل أنتم شاكرون " (80)*
*" فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ " أي فهمناه هذه القضية. 
ولا يدل ذلك, أن داود لم يفهمه الله في غيرها, ولهذا خصها بالذكر بدليل قوله " وَكُلَا " من داود وسليمان " آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا " . 
وهذا دليل على أن الحاكم قد يصيب الحق والصواب وقد يخطئ ذلك. 
وليس بمعلوم إذا أخطأ, مع بذل اجتهاده. 
ثم ذكر ما خص به كلا منهما فقال: " وَسَخَّرْنَا مَعَ دَاوُدَ الْجِبَالَ يُسَبِّحْنَ وَالطَّيْرَ " . 
وذكر أنه كان من أعبد الناس وأكثرهم لله ذكرا وتسبيحا, وتمجيدا. 
وكان قد أعطاه الله, من حسن الصوت ورقته ورخامته, ما لم يؤته أحدا من الخلق. 
فكان إذا سبح وأثنى على الله, جاوبته الصم والطيور البهم, وهذا فضل الله عليه وإحسانه ولهذا قال: " وَكُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ " .* 
*" ولسليمان الريح عاصفة تجري بأمره إلى الأرض التي باركنا فيها وكنا بكل شيء عالمين "(81)* 
*" وَعَلَّمْنَاهُ صَنْعَةَ لَبُوسٍ لَكُمْ " أي: علم الله داود عليه السلام, صنعة الدروع. 
فهو أول من صنعها وعلمها وسرت صناعته إلى من بعده. 
فألان الله له الحديد, وعلمه كيف يسردها والفائدة فيها كبيرة. 
" لِتُحْصِنَكُمْ مِنْ بَأْسِكُمْ " أي: هي وقاية لكم, وحفظ عند الحرب, واشتداد البأس. 
" فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ شَاكِرُونَ " نعمة الله عليكم, حيث أجراها على يد عبده داود. 
كما قال تعالى: " وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ سَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمُ الْحَرَّ وَسَرَابِيلَ تَقِيكُمْ بَأْسَكُمْ كَذَلِكَ يُتِمُّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُسْلِمُونَ " يحتمل أن تعليم الله لداود صنعة الدروع وإلانتها أمر خارق للعادة. 
وأن يكون - كما قاله المفسرون-: إن الله ألان له الحديد, حتى كان يعمله كالعجين والطين, من دون إذابة له على النار. 
ويحتمل أن تعليم الله له, على جاري العادة, وأن إلانة الحديد له, بما علمه الله من الأسباب المعروفة الآن, لإذابتها. 
وهذا هو الظاهر, لأن الله امتن على العباد وأمر بشكرها. 
ولولا أن صنعته من الأمور التي جعلها الله مقدورة للعباد, لم يمتن عليهم بذلك, ويذكر فائدتها, لأن الدروع التي صنع داود عليه السلام, متعذر أن يكون المراد أعينها, وإنما المنة بالجنس. 
والاحتمال الذي ذكره المفسرون, لا دليل عليه إلا قوله " وَأَلَنَّا لَهُ الْحَدِيدَ " . 
وليس فيه أن الإلانة من دون سبب, والله أعلم بذلك.* 
*" ومن الشياطين من يغوصون له ويعملون عملا دون ذلك وكنا لهم حافظين " (82)*
*" وَلِسُلَيْمَانَ الرِّيحَ " أي: سخرناها " عَاصِفَةً " أي: سريعة في مرورها. 
" تَجْرِي بِأَمْرِهِ " حيث أديرت امتثلت أمره, غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر " إِلَى الْأَرْضِ الَّتِي بَارَكْنَا فِيهَا " وهي أرض الشام, حيث كان مقره. 
فيذهب على الريح شرقا وغربا, ويكون مأواها ورجوعها, إلى الأرض المباركة. 
" وَكُنَّا بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَالِمِينَ " قد أحاط علمنا بجميع الأشياء, وعلمنا داود وسليمان, ما أوصلناهما به إلى ما ذكرنا* 
*" وأيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الضر وأنت أرحم الراحمين "* 
*" وَمِنَ الشَّيَاطِينِ مَنْ يَغُوصُونَ لَهُ وَيَعْمَلُونَ عَمَلًا دُونَ ذَلِكَ " هذا أيضا من خصائص سليمان عليه السلام, أن الله سخر له الشياطين والعفاريت, وسلطه على تسخيرهم في الأعمال, التي لا يقدر على كثير منها غيرهم. 
فكان منهم, من يغوصون له في البحر, ويستخرج الدر, واللؤلؤ, وغير ذلك. 
ومنهم من يعمل له " مَحَارِيبَ وَتَمَاثِيلَ وَجِفَانٍ كَالْجَوَابِ وَقُدُورٍ رَاسِيَاتٍ " . 
وسخر طائفة منهم, لبناء بيت المقدس, ومات, وهم على عمله, وبقوا بعده سنة, حتى علموا موته, كما سيأتي, إن شاء الله تعالى. 
" وَكُنَّا لَهُمْ حَافِظِينَ " أي: لا يقدرون على الامتناع منه وعصيانه, بل حفظهم الله له, بقوته وعزته, وسلطانه.* 
*" فاستجبنا له فكشفنا ما به من ضر وآتيناه أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة من عندنا وذكرى للعابدين " (84)*
*أي: واذكر عبدنا ورسولنا, أيوب, مثنيا معظما له, رافعا لقدره, حين ابتلاه, ببلاء شديد, فوجده صابرا راضيا عنه. 
وذلك أن الشيطان سلط على جسده, ابتلاء من الله, وامتحانا فنفخ في جسده, فتقرح قروحا عظيمة ومكث مدة طويلة, واشتد به البلاء, ومات أهله, وذهب ماله, فنادى ربه قائلا رب " أَنِّي مَسَّنِيَ الضُّرُّ وَأَنْتَ أَرْحَمُ الرَّاحِمِينَ "* 
*" وإسماعيل وإدريس وذا الكفل كل من الصابرين " (85)*
*فتوسل إلى الله بالإخبار عن حال نفسه, وأنه بلغ الضر منه كل مبلغ. 
وبرحمة ربه الواسعة العامة استجاب الله له, وقال: " ارْكُضْ بِرِجْلِكَ هَذَا مُغْتَسَلٌ بَارِدٌ وَشَرَابٌ " فركض برجله فخرجت من ركضته عين ماء باردة فاغتسل منها وشرب, فأذهب الله عنه ما به من الأذى. 
" وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَهْلَهُ " أي: رددنا عليه أهله وماله. 
" وَمِثْلَهُمْ مَعَهُمْ " بأن منحه الله العافية, ومن الأهل والمال شيئا كثيرا. 
" رَحْمَةً مِنْ عِنْدِنَا " به, حيث صبر ورضي, فأثابه الله ثوابا عاجلا, قبل ثواب الآخرة. 
" وَذِكْرَى لِلْعَابِدِينَ " أي: جعلناه عبرة للعابدين, الذين ينتفعون بالصبر. 
فإذا رأوا ما أصاب أيوب عليه السلام من البلاء, ثم ما أثابه الله بعد زواله, ونظروا السبب, وجدوه, الصبر. 
  ولهذا أثنى الله عليه به في قوله: " إِنَّا وَجَدْنَاهُ صَابِرًا نِعْمَ الْعَبْدُ إِنَّهُ أَوَّابٌ " . 
فجعلوه أسوة وقدوة, عندما يصيبهم الضر.* 
*" وذا النون إذ ذهب مغاضبا فظن أن لن نقدر عليه فنادى في الظلمات أن لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين " (87)*
*أي: واذكر عبادنا المصطفين, وأنبياءنا المرسلين بأحسن الذكر, وأثن عليهم, أبلغ الثناء, إسماعيل بن إبراهيم, وإدريس, وذا الكفل, نبيين من أنبياء بني إسرائيل " كُلِّ " من هؤلاء المذكورين " مِنَ الصَّابِرِينَ " . 
والصبر هو: حبس النفس ومنعها, مما تميل بطبعها إليه. 
وهذا يشمل أنواع الصبر الثلاثة: الصبر على طاعة الله والصبر عن معصية الله والصبر على أقدار الله المؤلمة. 
فلا يستحق العبد اسم الصبر التام, حتى يوفي هذه الثلاثة حقها. 
فهؤلاء الأنبياء, عليهم الصلاة والسلام, قد وصفهم الله بالصبر. 
فدل أنهم وفوها حقها, وقاموا, كما ينبغي. 
ووصفهم أيضا بالصلاح, وهو يشمل صلاح القلب, بمعرفة الله ومحبته, والإنابة إليه كل وقت. 
وصلاح اللسان, بأن يكون رطبا من ذكر الله. 
وصلاح الجوارح, باشتغالها بطاعة الله وكفها عن المعاصي. 
فبصبرهم وسلاحهم, أدخلهم الله برحمته, وجعلهم مع إخوانهم من المرسلين, وأثابهم الثواب العاجل والآجل. 
ولو لم يكن من ثوابهم, إلا أن الله تعالى نوه بذكرهم في العالمين وجعل لهم لسان صدق في الآخرين, لكفى بذلك شرفا وفضلا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (329)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(88) الى الأية(95)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*


*" فاستجبنا له ونجيناه من الغم وكذلك ننجي المؤمنين "(88)* 
*أي: واذكر عبدنا ورسولنا ذا النون وهو: يونس, أي: صاحب النون, وهي الحوت, بالذكر الجميل, والثناء الحسن. 
فإن الله تعالى أرسله إلى قومه, فدعاهم, فلم يؤمنوا فوعدهم بنزول العذاب بأمد سماه لهم. 
فجاءهم العذاب ورأوه عيانا, فعجوا إلى الله, وضجوا وتابوا, فرفع الله عنهم العذاب كما قال تعالى: " فَلَوْلَا كَانَتْ قَرْيَةٌ آمَنَتْ فَنَفَعَهَا إِيمَانُهَا إِلَّا قَوْمَ يُونُسَ لَمَّا آمَنُوا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمْ عَذَابَ الْخِزْيِ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا وَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ " . 
وقال: " وَأَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَى مِائَةِ أَلْفٍ أَوْ يَزِيدُونَ فَآمَنُوا فَمَتَّعْنَاهُم  ْ إِلَى حِينٍ " . 
وهذه الأمة العظيمة, الذين آمنوا بدعوة يونس, من أكبر فضائله. 
ولكنه عليه الصلاة والسلام, ذهب مغاضبا, وأبق عن ربه لذنب من الذنوب, التي لم يذكرها الله لنا في كتابه, ولا حاجة لنا إلى تعيينها لقوله: " إِذْ أَبَقَ إِلَى الْفُلْكِ " . 
. 
. 
" وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ " أي: فاعل ما يلام عليه وظن أن الله, لا يقدر عليه, أي: يضيق عليه في بطن الحوت أو ظن أنه سيفوت الله تعالى, ولا مانع من عروض هذا الظن للكل من الخلق على وجه لا يستقر, ولا يستمر عليه, فركب في السفينة مع أناس فاقترعوا, من يلقون منهم في البحر؟ لما خافوا الغرق إن بقوا كلهم. 
فأصابت القرعة يونس, فالتقمه الحوت, وذهب فيه إلى ظلمات البحار. 
فنادى في تلك الظلمات: " لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنْتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنْتُ مِنَ الظَّالِمِينَ " . 
فأقر لله تعالى بكمال الألوهية, ونزهه عن كل نقص, وعين, وآفة, واعترف بظلم نفسه وجنايته.* 
*" وزكريا إذ نادى ربه رب لا تذرني فردا وأنت خير الوارثين " (89)*
*قال الله تعالى: " فَلَوْلَا أَنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُسَبِّحِينَ لَلَبِثَ فِي بَطْنِهِ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ " . 
ولهذا قال هنا: " فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَنَجَّيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْغَمِّ " أي: الشدة التي وقع فيها. 
" وَكَذَلِكَ نُنْجِي الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " وهذا وعد وبشارة, لكل مؤمن وقع في شدة وغم, أن الله تعالى سينجيه منها, ويكشف عنه ويخفف, لإيمانه كما فعل ب " يونس " عليه السلام.* 
*" فاستجبنا له ووهبنا له يحيى وأصلحنا له زوجه إنهم كانوا يسارعون في الخيرات ويدعوننا رغبا ورهبا وكانوا لنا خاشعين " (90)*
*أي: واذكر عبدنا ورسولنا, زكريا, منوها بذكره, ناشرا لمناقبه وفضائله, التي من جملتها, هذه المنقبة العظيمة المتضمنة لنصحه الخلق, ورحمة الله وإياه. 
وأنه " نَادَى رَبَّهُ رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا " أي: " قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي وَهَنَ الْعَظْمُ مِنِّي وَاشْتَعَلَ الرَّأْسُ شَيْبًا وَلَمْ أَكُنْ بِدُعَائِكَ رَبِّ شَقِيًّا وَإِنِّي خِفْتُ الْمَوَالِيَ مِنْ وَرَائِي وَكَانَتِ امْرَأَتِي عَاقِرًا فَهَبْ لِي مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيًّا يَرِثُنِي وَيَرِثُ مِنْ آلِ يَعْقُوبَ وَاجْعَلْهُ رَبِّ رَضِيًّا " . 
من هذه الآيات علمنا أن قوله " رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْنِي فَرْدًا " أنه لما تقارب أجله. 
خاف أن لا يقوم أحد بعده مقامه في الدعوة إلى الله, والنصح لعباد الله, وأن يكون في وقته فردا, ولا يخلف من يشفعه ويعينه, على ما قام به. 
" وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْوَارِثِينَ " أي: خير الباقين, وخير من خلفني بخير, وأنت أرحم بعبادك مني. 
ولكني أريد ما يطمئن به قلبي, وتسكن له نفسي, ويجري في موازيني ثوابه.* 
*" والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين " (91)*
*" فَاسْتَجَبْنَا لَهُ وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ يَحْيَى " النبي الكريم, الذي لم يجعل الله له من قبل سميا. 
" وَأَصْلَحْنَا لَهُ زَوْجَهُ " بعد ما كانت عاقرا, لا يصلح رحمها للولادة فأصلح الله رحمها للحمل, لأجل نبيه زكريا. 
وهذا من فوائد الجليس, والقرين الصالح, أنه مبارك على قرينه. 
فصار يحيى مشتركا بين الوالدين. 
ولما ذكر هؤلاء الأنبياء والمرسلين, كلا على انفراده, أثنى عليهم عموما  فقال: " إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ " أي: يبادرون إليها ويفعلونها في أوقاتها الفاضلة, ويكملونها على الوجه اللائق,  الذي ينبغي ولا يتركون فضيلة يقدرون عليها, إلا انتهزوا الفرصة فيها. 
" وَيَدْعُونَنَا رَغَبًا وَرَهَبًا " أي يسألوننا الأمور المرغوب فيها, من مصالح الدنيا والآخرة, ويتعوذون بنا, من الأمور المرهوب منها, من مضار الدارين, وهم راغبون لا غافلون, لاهون ولا مدلون. 
" وَكَانُوا لَنَا خَاشِعِينَ " أي خاضعين متذللين متضرعين, وهذا لكمال معرفتهم بربهم.* 
*" إن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاعبدون " (92)*
*أي: واذكر مريم, عليها السلام, مثنيا عليها مبينا لقدرها, شاهرا لشرفها. 
فقال: " وَالَّتِي أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا " أي: حفظته من الحرام وقربانه, بل ومن الحلال. 
فلم تتزوج لاشتغالها بالعبادة, واستغراق وقتها بالخدمة لربها. 
وحين جاءها جبريل في صورة بشر سوي تام الخلق والحسن " قَالَتْ إِنِّي أَعُوذُ بِالرَّحْمَنِ مِنْكَ إِنْ كُنْتَ تَقِيًّا " فجازاها الله من جنس عملها, ورزقها ولدا من غير أب, بل نفخ فيها جبريل عليه السلام, فحملت بإذن الله. 
" وَجَعَلْنَاهَا وَابْنَهَا آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " حيث حملت به, ووضعته من دون مسيس أحد, وحيث تكلم في المهد, وبرأها مما ظن بها المتهمون وأخبر عن نفسه في تلك الحالة, وأجرى الله على يديه من الخوارق والمعجزات, ما هو معلوم. 
فكانت وابنها آية للعالمين, يتحدث بها, جيلا بعد جيل, ويعتبر بها المعتبرون.* 
*" وتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم كل إلينا راجعون " (93)*
*ولما ذكر الأنبياء عليهم السلام, قال مخاطبا للناس: " إِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً " . 
أي: هؤلاء الرسل المذكورون هم أمتكم وائمتكم الذين بهم تأتمون, وبهديهم تقتدون, كلهم على دين واحد, وصراط واحد, والرب أيضا واحد. 
ولهذا قال: " وَأَنَا رَبُّكُمْ " الذي خلقتكم, وربيتكم بنعمتي, في الدين والدنيا. 
فإذا كان الرب واحدا, والنبي: واحدا, والدين واحدا, وهو: عبادة الله, وحده لا شريك له, بجميع أنواع العبادة كان وظيفتكم, والواجب عليكم, القيام بها. 
ولهذا قال: " فَاعْبُدُونِ " فرتب العبادة على ما سبق بالفاء, ترتيب المسبب على سببه.* 
*" فمن يعمل من الصالحات وهو مؤمن فلا كفران لسعيه وإنا له كاتبون " (94)*
*وكان اللائق, الاجتماع على هذا الأمر, وعدم التفرق فيه. 
ولكن البغي والاعتداء, أبيا إلا الافتراق والتقطع. 
ولهذا قال " وَتَقَطَّعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ " أي: تفرق الأحزاب المنتسبون لأتباع الأنبياء فرقا, وتشتتوا, كل يدعي أن الحق معه, والباطل مع الفريق الآخر و " كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ فَرِحُونَ " وقد علم أن المصيب منهم, من كان سالكا للدين القويم, والصراط المستقيم, مؤتما بالأنبياء وسيظهر هذا, إذا انكشف الغطاء, وبرح الخفاء, وحشر الله الناس لفصل القضاء. 
فحينئذ يتبين الصادق من الكاذب. 
ولهذا قال: " كُلِّ " من الفرق المتفرقة وغيرهم " إِلَيْنَا رَاجِعُونَ " أي: فنجازيهم أتم الجزاء.* 
*" وحرام على قرية أهلكناها أنهم لا يرجعون "(95)*
*ثم فصل جزاءه فيهم, منطوقا ومفهوما, فقال: " فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِنَ الصَّالِحَاتِ " أي: الأعمال التي شرعتها الرسل وحثت عليها الكتب " وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ " بالله وبرسله, وما جاءوا به " فَلَا كُفْرَانَ لِسَعْيِهِ " . 
أي: لا نضيع سعيه ولا نبطله, بل نضاعفه له, أضعافا كثيرة. 
" وَإِنَّا لَهُ كَاتِبُونَ " أي: مثبتون له في اللوح المحفوظ, وفي الصحف التي مع الحفظة. 
أي: ومن يعمل من الصالحات, أو عملها وهو ليس بمؤمن, فإنه محروم, خاسر في دينه, ودنياه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (330)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(96) الى الأية(103)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*


*" حتى إذا فتحت يأجوج ومأجوج وهم من كل حدب ينسلون " (96)*
*أي: يمتنع على القرى المهلكة المعذبة, الرجوع إلى الدنيا, ليستدركوا ما فرطوا فيه فلا سبيل إلى الرجوع لمن أهلك وعذب. 
فليحذر المخاطبون, أن يستمروا على ما يوجب الإهلاك فيقع بهم, فلا يمكن رفعه, وليقلعوا وقت الإمكان والإدارك.* 
*" واقترب الوعد الحق فإذا هي شاخصة أبصار الذين كفروا يا ويلنا قد كنا في غفلة من هذا بل كنا ظالمين " (97)*
*هذا تحذير من الله للناس, أن يقيموا على الكفر والمعاصي, وأنه قد قرب انفتاح يأجوج ومأجوج, وهما قبيلتان من بني آدم, وقد سد عليهم ذو القرنين, لما شكي إليه إفسادهم في الأرض. 
وفي آخر الزمان, ينفتح السد عنهم, فيخرجون إلى الناس وفي هذه الحالة والوصف, الذي ذكره الله من كل من مكان مرتفع, وهو الحدب ينسلون أي: يسرعون. 
في هذا, دلالة على كثرتهم الباهرة, وإسراعهم في الأرض, إما بذواتهم, وإما بما خلق الله لهم من الأسباب التي تقرب لهم البعيد, وتسهل عليهم الصعب. 
وأنهم يقهرون الناس, ويعلون عليهم في الدنيا, وأنه لا يد لأحد بقتالهم.* 
*" إنكم وما تعبدون من دون الله حصب جهنم أنتم لها واردون " (98)*
*" وَاقْتَرَبَ الْوَعْدُ الْحَقُّ " أي يوم القيامة الذي وعد الله بإتيانه, ووعده حق وصدق. 
ففي ذلك اليوم ترى أبصار الكفار شاخصة, من شدة الأفزاع والأهوال المزعجة, والقلاقل المفظعة, وما كانوا يعرفون من جناياتهم وذنوبهم, وأنهم يدعون بالويل والثبور, والندم والحسرة, على ما فات ويقولون: " قَدْ كُنَّا فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ هَذَا " اليوم العظيم, فلم نزل فيها مستغرقين, وفي لهو الدنيا متمتعين, حتى أتانا اليقين, ووردنا القيامة, فلو كان يموت أحد من الندم والحسرة, لماتوا. 
" بَلْ كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ " اعترفوا بظلمهم, وعدل الله فيهم, فحينئذ يؤمر بهم إلى النار, وما كانوا يعبدون, ولهذا قال: " إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ " إلى " تُوعَدُونَ " .* 
*" لو كان هؤلاء آلهة ما وردوها وكل فيها خالدون " (99)*
*أي: وإنكم, أيها العابدون مع الله آلهة غيره " حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ " . 
أي: وقودها وحطبها " أَنْتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ " وأصنامكم. 
والحكمة في دخول الأصنام, النار, وهي جماد, لا تعقل, وليس عليها ذنب- بيان كذب من اتخذها آلهة, وليزداد عذابهم, فلهذا قال:* 
*" لهم فيها زفير وهم فيها لا يسمعون " (100)*
*" لَوْ كَانَ هَؤُلَاءِ آلِهَةً مَا وَرَدُوهَا " هذا كقوله تعالى " لِيُبَيِّنَ لَهُمُالَّذِي يَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا كَاذِبِينَ " . 
وكل من العابدين والمعبودين فيها, خالدون, لا يخرجون منها, ولا ينقلون عنها.* 
*" إن الذين سبقت لهم منا الحسنى أولئك عنها مبعدون " (101)*
*" لَهُمْ فِيهَا زَفِيرٌ " من شدة العذاب " وَهُمْ فِيهَا لَا يَسْمَعُونَ " صم بكم عمي. 
أولا يسمعون من الأصوات عير صوتها, لشدة غليانها, واشتداد زفيرها وتغيظها. 
ودخول آلهة المشركين النار, إنما هو الأصنام, أو من عبد, وهو راض بعبادته.* 
*" لا يحزنهم الفزع الأكبر وتتلقاهم الملائكة هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون " (103)*
*وأما المسيح, وعزير, والملائكة ونحوهم, ممن عبد من الأولياء, فإنهم لا يعذبون فيها, ويدخلون في قوله " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِنَّا الْحُسْنَى " أي: سبقت لهم سابقة السعادة في علم الله, وفي اللوح المحفوظ وفي تيسيرهم في الدنيا لليسرى والأعمال الصالحة. 
" أُولَئِكَ عَنْهَا " أي: عن النار " مُبْعَدُونَ " فلا يدخلونها, ولا يكونون قريبا منها, بل يبعدون عنها, غاية البعد, حتى لا يسمعوا حسيسها, ولا يروا شخصها. 
" وَهُمْ فِي مَا اشْتَهَتْ أَنْفُسُهُمْ خَالِدُونَ " من المآكل, والمشارب, والمناكح والمناظر, مما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر, مستمر لهم ذلك, يزداد حسنه على الأحقاب.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (331)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الانبياء
من الأية(104) الى الأية(112)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأنبياء*

*" يوم نطوي السماء كطي السجل للكتب كما بدأنا أول خلق نعيده وعدا علينا إنا كنا فاعلين "(104)*
*" لَا يَحْزُنُهُمُ الْفَزَعُ الْأَكْبَرُ " أي: لا يقلقهم إذا فزع الناس أكبر فزع. 
وذلك يوم القيامة, حين تقرب النار, تتغيظ على الكافرين والعاصين فيفزع الناس لذلك الأمر وهؤلاء لا يحزنهم, لعلمهم بما يقدمون عليه وأن الله قد أمنهم مما يخافون. 
" وَتَتَلَقَّاهُم  ُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ " إذا بعثوا من قبورهم, وأتوا على النجائب وفدا, لنشورهم, مهنئين لهم قائلين: " هَذَا يَوْمُكُمُ الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ " فليهنكم. 
ما وعدكم الله. 
وليعظم استبشاركم, بما أمامكم من الكرامة, وليكثر فرحكم وسروركم, بما أمنكم الله من المخاوف والمكاره.* 
*" ولقد كتبنا في الزبور من بعد الذكر أن الأرض يرثها عبادي الصالحون " (105)*
*يخبر تعالى أنه يوم القيامة يطوي السماوات - على عظمها واتساعها - كما يطوي الكاتب للسجل أي: الورقة المكتوب فيها. 
فتنثر نجومها, وتكور شمسها وقمرها, وتزول عن أماكنها " كَمَا بَدَأْنَا أَوَّلَ خَلْقٍ نُعِيدُهُ " أي إعادتنا للخلق, مثل ابتدائنا لخلقهم. 
فكما ابتدأنا خلقهم, ولم يكونوا شيئا, كذلك نعيدهم بعد موتهم. 
" وَعْدًا عَلَيْنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا فَاعِلِينَ " ننفذ ما وعدنا, لكمال قدرته, وأنه لا تمتنع منه الأشياء.* 
*" إن في هذا لبلاغا لقوم عابدين " (106)*
*" وَلَقَدْ كَتَبْنَا فِي الزَّبُورِ " وهو الكتاب المزبور, والمراد: الكتب المنزلة, كالتوراة ونحوها " مِنْ بَعْدِ الذِّكْرِ " أي: كتبناه في الكتب المنزلة, بعد ما كتبنا في الكتاب السابق, الذي هو اللوح المحفوظ, وأم الكتاب الذي توافقه - جميع التقادير المتأخرة عنه والمكتوب في ذلك. 
" أَنَّ الْأَرْضَ " أي أرض الجنة " يَرِثُهَا عِبَادِيَ الصَّالِحُونَ " الذين قاموا بالمأمورات, واجتنبوا المنهيات. 
فهم الذين يورثهم الله الجنات, كقول أهل الجنة: " الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي صَدَقَنَا وَعْدَهُ وَأَوْرَثَنَا الْأَرْضَ نَتَبَوَّأُ مِنَ الْجَنَّةِ حَيْثُ نَشَاءُ " . 
ويحتمل أن المراد: الاستخلاف في الأرض, وأن الصالحين يمكن الله لهم في الأرض, ويوليهم عليها كقوله تعالى: " وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ " .* 
*" وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين " (107)*
*يثني الله تعالى على كتابه العزيز " القرآن " ويبين كفايته التامة عن كل شيء, وأنه لا يستغنى عنه فقال: " إِنَّ فِي هَذَا لَبَلَاغًا لِقَوْمٍ عَابِدِينَ " أي: يتبلغون به, في الوصول إلى ربهم, وإلى دار كرامته, فوصلهم إلى أجل المطالب, وأفضل الرغائب. 
وليس للعابدين, الذين أشرف الخلق, وراءه غاية, لأنه الكفيل بمعرفة ربهم, بأسمائه, وصفاته, وأفعاله, وبالإخبار بالغيوب الصادقة, وبالدعوة لحقائق الإيمان, وشواهد الإيقان, المبين للمأمورات كلها, والمنهيات جميعا, المعرف بعيوب النفس والعمل, والطرق التي ينبغي سلوكها في دقيق الدين وجليله, والتحذير من طرق الشيطان, وبيان مداخله على الإنسان. 
فمن لم يغنه القرآن, فلا أغناه الله, ومن لا يكفيه, فلا كفاه الله.* 
*" قل إنما يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فهل أنتم مسلمون " (108)*
*ثم أثنى على رسوله, الذي جاء بالقرآن فقال: " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَاكَ إِلَّا رَحْمَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ " . 
فهو رحمته المهداة لعباده. 
فالمؤمنون به, قبلوا هذه الرحمة, وشكروها, وقاموا بها. 
وغيرهم, كفروها, وبدلوا نعمة الله كفرا, وأبوا رحمة الله ونعمته.* 
*" فإن تولوا فقل آذنتكم على سواء وإن أدري أقريب أم بعيد ما توعدون " (109)*
*" قُلْ " يا محمد " إِنَّمَا يُوحَى إِلَيَّ أَنَّمَا إِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ " الذي لا يستحق العبادة إلا هو, ولهذا قال: " فَهَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ " أي: منقادون لعبوديته مستسلمون لألوهيته, فإن فعلوا فليحمدوا ربهم على ما من عليهم, بهذه النعمة, التي, فاقت المنن.* 
*" وإن أدري لعله فتنة لكم ومتاع إلى حين " (111)*
*" فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا " عن الانقياد لعبودية ربهم, فحذرهم حلول المثلات, ونزول العقوبة. 
" فَقُلْ آذَنْتُكُمْ " أي: أعلمتكم بالعقوبة " عَلَى سَوَاءٍ " أي علمي وعلمكم بذلك مستو فلا تقولوا - إذا أنزل بكم العذاب - " مَا جَاءَنَا مِنْ بَشِيرٍ وَلَا نَذِيرٍ " بل الآن, استوى علمي وعلمكم, لما أنذرتكم, وحذرتكم, وأعلمتكم بمآل الكفر, ولم أكتم عنكم شيئا. 
" وَإِنْ أَدْرِي أَقَرِيبٌ أَمْ بَعِيدٌ مَا تُوعَدُونَ " أي: من العذاب لأن علمه عند الله, وهو بيده, ليس لي من الأمر شيء.* 
*" قال رب احكم بالحق وربنا الرحمن المستعان على ما تصفون " (112)*
*" وَإِنْ أَدْرِي لَعَلَّهُ فِتْنَةٌ لَكُمْ وَمَتَاعٌ إِلَى حِينٍ " أي: لعل  تأخير العذاب الذي استعجلتموه, شر لكم, وإن تتمتعوا في الدنيا إلى حين, ثم يكون أعظم لعقوبتكم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (332)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(1) الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**

" يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم إن زلزلة الساعة شيء عظيم " (1)*
*يخاطب الله الناس كافة, بأن يتقوا ربهم, الذي رباهم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة. 
فحقيق بهم, أن يتقوه, بترك الشرك, والفسوق, والعصيان, ويمتثلوا أوامره, مهما استطاعوا. 
ثم ذكر ما يعينهم على التقوى, ويحذرهم من تركها, وهو: الإخبار بأهوال القيامة, فقال: " إِنَّ زَلْزَلَةَ السَّاعَةِ شَيْءٌ عَظِيمٌ " لا يقدر قدره, ولا يبلغ كنهه. 
ذلك بأنها إذا وقعت الساعة, رجفت الأرض, وزلزلت زلزالها, وتصدعت الجبال, واندكت, وكانت كثيبا مهيلا, ثم كانت هباء منبثا. 
ثم انقسم الناس ثلاثة أزواج. 
فهناك تنفطر السماء, وتكور الشمس والقمر, وتنتثر النجوم, ويكون من القلاقل والبلابل, ما تنصدع له القلوب, وتوجل منه الأفئدة, وتشيب منه الولدان, ويذوب له الصم الصلاب, ولهذا قال:* 
*" يوم ترونها تذهل كل مرضعة عما أرضعت وتضع كل ذات حمل حملها وترى الناس سكارى وما هم بسكارى ولكن عذاب الله شديد " (2)*
*" يَوْمَ تَرَوْنَهَا تَذْهَلُ كُلُّ مُرْضِعَةٍ عَمَّا أَرْضَعَتْ " مع أنها مجبولة على شدة محبتها لولدها, خصوصا في هذه الحال, التي لا يعيش إلا بها. 
" وَتَضَعُ كُلُّ ذَاتِ حَمْلٍ حَمْلَهَا " من شدة الفزع والهول. 
" وَتَرَى النَّاسَ سُكَارَى وَمَا هُمْ بِسُكَارَى " . 
أي: تحسبهم - أيها الرائي لهم - سكارى من الخمر, وليسوا سكارى. 
" وَلَكِنَّ عَذَابَ اللَّهِ شَدِيدٌ " : فلذلك أذهب عقولهم, وفرغ قلوبهم, وملأها من الفزع, وبلغت القلوب الحناجر, وشخصت الأبصار. 
في ذلك اليوم, لا يجزي والد عن ولده, ولا مولود هو جاز عن والده شيئا. 
و " يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ " وهناك يعض الظالم على يديه, يقول يا ليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا, يا ويلتي ليتني لم أتخذ فلانا خليلا, وتسود حينئذ وجوه وتبيض وجوه. 
وتنصب الموازين, التي يوزن بها مثاقيل الذر, من الخير والشر. 
وتنشر صحائف الأعمال, وما فيها من جميع الأعمال والأقوال, والنيات, من صغير وكبير, وينصب الصراط على متن جهنم. 
وتزلف الجنة للمتقين, وبرزت الجحيم للغاوين. 
إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد, سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا. 
وإذا ألفوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين, دعوا هنالك ثبورا. 
ويقال لهم: " لَا تَدْعُوا الْيَوْمَ ثُبُورًا وَاحِدًا وَادْعُوا ثُبُورًا كَثِيرًا " . 
وإذا نادوا ربهم, ليخرجهم منها, قال " اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ " . 
قد غضب عليهم الرب الرحيم وحضرهم العذاب الأليم, وأيسوا من كل خير, ووجدوا أعمالهم كلها, لم يفقدوا منها نقيرا ولا قطميرا. 
هذا, والمتقون في روضات الجنات يحبرون, وفي أنواع اللذات يتفكهون, وفيما اشتهت أنفسهم خالدون. 
فحقيق بالعاقل, الذي يعرف أن كل هذا أمامه, أن يعد له عدته, وأن لا يلهيه الأمل, فيترك العمل, وأن تكون تقوى الله شعاره, وخوفه دثاره, ومحبة الله, وذكره, روح أعماله.* 
*" ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ويتبع كل شيطان مريد " (3)*
*أي: ومن الناس طائفة وفرقة, سلكوا طريق الضلال, وجعلوا يجادلون بالباطل الحق, يريدون إحقاق الباطل, وإبطال الحق. 
والحال, أنهم في غاية الجهل ما عندهم من العلم شيء. 
وغاية ما عندهم, تقليد أئمة الضلال, من كل شيطان مريد, متمرد على الله وعلى رسله, معاند لهم, قد شاق الله ورسوله, وصار من الأئمة الذين يدعون إلى النار.* 
*" كتب عليه أنه من تولاه فأنه يضله ويهديه إلى عذاب السعير " (4)*
*" كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِ " أي: قدر على هذا الشيطان المريد " أَنَّهُ مَنْ تَوَلَّاهُ " أي: اتبعه " فَأَنَّهُ يُضِلُّهُ " عن الحق, ويجنبه الصراط المستقيم " وَيَهْدِيهِ إِلَى عَذَابِ السَّعِيرِ " . 
وهذا نائب إبليس حقا, فإن الله قال عنه " إِنَّمَا يَدْعُو حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُوا مِنْ أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ " فهذا الذي يجادل في الله, قد جمع بين ضلاله بنفسه, وتصديه إلى إضلال الناس. 
وهو متبع, ومقلد لكل شيطان مريد, ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض. 
ويدخل في هذا, جمهور أهل الكفر والبدع, فإن أكثرهم مقلدة, يجادلون بغير علم.* 
*" يا أيها الناس إن كنتم في ريب من البعث فإنا خلقناكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم من مضغة مخلقة وغير مخلقة لنبين لكم ونقر في الأرحام ما نشاء إلى أجل مسمى ثم نخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ومنكم من يتوفى ومنكم من يرد إلى أرذل العمر لكيلا يعلم من بعد علم شيئا وترى الأرض هامدة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت وأنبتت من كل زوج بهيج " (5)*
*يقول تعالى " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ فِي رَيْبٍ مِنَ الْبَعْثِ " أي: شك واشتباه, وعدم علم بوقوعه, مع أن الواجب عليكم, أن تصدقوا ربكم, وتصدقوا رسله في ذلك. 
ولكن إذا أبيتم إلا الريب, فهاكم دليلين عقليين, تشاهدونهما, كل واحد منهما, يدل دلالة قطعية على ما شككتم فيه, ويزيل عن قلوبكم الريب. 
أحدهما: الاستدلال بابتداء خلق الإنسان, وأن الذي ابتدأه, سيعيده فقال فيه: " فَإِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ مِنْ تُرَابٍ " وذلك بخلق أبي البشر, آدم عليه السلام. 
" ثُمَّ مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ " أي: مني, وهذا أبتداء أول التخليق. 
" ثُمَّ مِنْ عَلَقَةٍ " أي: تنقلب تلك النطفة, بإذن الله, دما أحمر. 
" ثُمَّ مِنْ مُضْغَةٍ " أي: ينتقل الدم مضغة, أي: قطعة لحم, بقدر ما يمضغ. 
وتلك المضغة تارة تكون " مُخَلَّقَةٍ " أي: مصور منها خلق الآدمي. 
" وَغَيْرِ مُخَلَّقَةٍ " تارة, بأن تقذفها الأرحام, قبل تخليقها. 
" لِنُبَيِّنَ لَكُمْ " أصل نشأتكم, مع قدرته تعالى, على تكميل خلقه في لحظة واحدة, ولكن ليبين لنا, كمال حكمته, وعظيم قدرته, وسعة رحمته. 
" وَنُقِرُّ فِي الْأَرْحَامِ مَا نَشَاءُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى " , ونقر. 
أي: نبقي في الأرحام من الحمل, الذي لم تقذفه الأرحام, ما نشاء إبقاءه إلى أجل مسمى وهو مدة الحمل. 
" ثُمَّ نُخْرِجُكُمْ " من بطون أمهاتكم " طِفْلًا " لا تعلمون شيئا, وليس لكم قدرة. 
وسخرنا لكم الأمهات, وأجرينا لكم في ثديها, الرزق. 
ثم تنقلون, طورا بعد طور, حتى تبلغوا أشدكم, وهو كمال القوة والعقل. 
" وَمِنْكُمْ مَنْ يُتَوَفَّى " من قبل أن يبلغ سن الأشد. 
ومنكم من يتجاوزه فيرد إلى أرذل العمر, أي: أخسه وأرذله, وهو: سن الهرم والتخريف, الذي به يزول العقل, ويضمحل, كما زالت باقي القوة, وضعفت. 
" لِكَيْلَا يَعْلَمَ مِنْ بَعْدِ عِلْمٍ شَيْئًا " أي: لأجل أن لا يعلم هذا المعمر شيئا, مما كان يعلمه قبل ذلك, وذلك لضعف عقله. 
فقوة الآدمي محفوفة بضعفين, ضعف الطفولية ونقصها, وضعف الهرم ونقصه. 
كما قال تعالى: " اللَّهُ الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ مِنْ ضَعْفٍ ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ ضَعْفٍ قُوَّةً ثُمَّ جَعَلَ مِنْ بَعْدِ قُوَّةٍ ضَعْفًا وَشَيْبَةً يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَاءُ وَهُوَ الْعَلِيمُ الْقَدِيرُ " . 
والدليل الثاني, إحياء الأرض بعد موتها, فقال الله فيه: " وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةً " أي: خاشعة مغبرة لا نبات فيها, ولا خضرة. 
" فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ " أي: تحركت بالنبات " وَرَبَتْ " أي: ارتفعت بعد خشوعها وذلك لزيادة نباتها. 
" وَأَنْبَتَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ زَوْجٍ " أي: صنف من أصناف النبات " بَهِيجٍ " أي: يهيج الناظرين, ويسر المتأملين. 
فهذان الدليلان القاطعان, يدلان على هذه المطالب الخمسة, وهي هذه.*
*" ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأنه يحيي الموتى وأنه على كل شيء قدير " (6)*
*" ذَلِكَ " الذي أنشأ الآدمي من ما وصف لكم, وأحيا الأرض بعد موتها. 
" بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ " أي الرب المعبود, الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له. 
وعبادته هي الحق, وعبادة غيره باطلة. 
" وَأَنَّهُ يُحْيِي الْمَوْتَى " كما ابتدأ الخلق, وكما أحيا الأرض بعد موتها. 
" وَأَنَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ " كما أشهدكم من بديع قدرته, وعظيم صنعته, ما أشهدكم.* 
*" وأن الساعة آتية لا ريب فيها وأن الله يبعث من في القبور " (7)*
*" وَأَنَّ السَّاعَةَ آتِيَةٌ لَا رَيْبَ فِيهَا " فلا وجه لاستبعادها. 
" وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْعَثُ مَنْ فِي الْقُبُورِ " فيجازيكم بأعمالكم حسنها وسيئها.* 
*" ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير " (8)*
*المجادلة المتقدمة للمقلد, وهذه المجادلة للشيطان المريد, الداعي إلى البدع. 
فأخبر أنه " يُجَادِلُ فِي اللَّهِ " أي: يجادل رسل الله وأتباعهم بالباطل ليدحض به الحق. 
" بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ " صحيح " وَلَا هُدًى " أي: غير متبع في جداله هذا من يهديه, لا عقل مرشد, ولا متبوع مهتد. 
" وَلَا كِتَابٍ مُنِيرٍ " أي: واضح بين, فلا له حجة عقلية ولا نقلية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (333)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(9) الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**
*


*" ثاني عطفه ليضل عن سبيل الله له في الدنيا خزي ونذيقه يوم القيامة عذاب الحريق " (9)*
*إن هي إلا شبهات, يوحيها إليه الشيطان " وَإِنَّ الشَّيَاطِينَ لَيُوحُونَ إِلَى أَوْلِيَائِهِمْ لِيُجَادِلُوكُم  ْ " مع هذا " ثَانِيَ عِطْفِهِ " أي: لاوي جانبه وعنقه, وهذا كناية عن كبره عن الحق, واحتقاره للخلق. 
فقد فرح بما معه من العلم الغير النافع. 
واحتقر أهل الحق, وما معهم من الحق. 
" لِيُضِلَّ " الناس أي: ليكون من دعاة الضلال. 
ويدخل تحت هذا جميع أئمة الكفر والضلال. 
ثم ذكر عقوبتهم الدنيوية والأخروية فقال: " لَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا خِزْيٌ " أي: يفتضح هذا في الدنيا قبل الآخرة. 
وهذا من آيات الله العجيبة, فإنك لا تجد داعيا مى دعاة الكفر والضلال, إلا وله من المقت بين العالمين, واللعنة, والبغض, والذم, ما هو حقيق به, وكل بحسب حاله. 
" وَنُذِيقُهُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ " أي نذيقه حرها الشديد, وسعيرها البليغ, وذلك بما قدمت يداه.* 
*" ذلك بما قدمت يداك وأن الله ليس بظلام للعبيد " (10)*
*" ذَلِكَ " ما ذكر من العذاب الدنيوي والأخروي. 
وما فيه من معنى البعد (وهو معنى اللام في " ذلك " الموضوعة للدلالة على البعد) للدلالة على كون الكافر في الغاية القصوى من الهول والفظاعة. 
" بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاكَ " أي: بسبب ما اقترفته من الكفر والمعاصي. 
" وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ لَيْسَ بِظَلَّامٍ لِلْعَبِيدِ " أي: والأمر أنه تعالى ليس بمعذب عبيده بغير ذنب من قبلهم. 
والمعنى الإجمالي: أنه يقال للكافر الموصوف بتلك الأوصاف في الآيتين السابقتين: ذلك الذي تلقاه من خزى وعذاب إنما كان بسبب افترائك وتكبرك لأن الله عادل لا يظلم, ولا يسوي بين المؤمن والكافر, والصالح والفاجر, بل يجازي كلا منهم بعمله.* 
*" ومن الناس من يعبد الله على حرف فإن أصابه خير اطمأن به وإن أصابته فتنة انقلب على وجهه خسر الدنيا والآخرة ذلك هو الخسران المبين "(11)*
*أي: ومن الناس من هو ضعيف الإيمان, لم يدخل الإيمان قلبه, ولم تخالطه بشاشته. 
بل دخل فيه, إما خوفا, وإما عادة على وجه لا يثبت عند المحن. 
" فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ " أي: إن استمر رزقه رغدا, ولم يحصل له من المكاره شيء, اطمأن بذلك الخير, لا إيمانه. 
فهذا, ربما أن الله يعافيه, ولا يقيض له من الفتن, ما ينصرف به عن دينه. 
" وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ " من حصول مكروه, أو زوال محبوب " انْقَلَبَ عَلَى وَجْهِهِ " أي: ارتد عن دينه. 
" خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ " أما في الدنيا, فإنه لا يحصل له بالردة ما أمله الذي جعل الردة رأسا لماله, وعوضا عما يظن إدراكه فخاب سعيه, ولم يحصل له, إلا ما قسم له. 
وأما الآخرة, فظاهر, حرم الجنة التي عرضها السماوات والأرض والأرض, واستحق النار. 
" ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ الْمُبِينُ " أي: الواضح البين.* 
*" يدعو من دون الله ما لا يضره وما لا ينفعه ذلك هو الضلال البعيد " (12)*
*" يَدْعُو " هذا الراجع على وجهه " مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مَا لَا يَضُرُّهُ وَمَا لَا يَنْفَعُهُ " . 
وهذا صفة كل مدعو ومعبود, من دون الله, فإنه لا يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره, نفعا ولا ضرا. 
" ذَلِكَ هُوَ الضَّلَالُ الْبَعِيدُ " الذي بلغ في البعد إلى حد النهاية, حيث أعرض عن عبادة النافع الضار, الغني المغني.* 
*" يدعو لمن ضره أقرب من نفعه لبئس المولى ولبئس العشير " (13)*
*وأقبل على عبادة مخلوق مثله أو دونه, ليس بيده من الأمر شيء بل هو إلى حصول ضد مقصوده أقرب. 
ولهذا قال: " يَدْعُو لَمَنْ ضَرُّهُ أَقْرَبُ مِنْ نَفْعِهِ " فإن ضرره في العقل والبدن, والدنيا والآخرة, معلوم " لَبِئْسَ الْمَوْلَى " أي هذا العبود " وَلَبِئْسَ الْعَشِيرُ " أي: القرين الملازم على صحبته. 
فإن المقصود من المولى والعشير, حصول النفع, ودفع الضرر. 
فإذا لم يحصل شيء من هذا, فإنه مذموم ملوم.* 
*" إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار إن الله يفعل ما يريد " (14)*
*لما ذكر تعالى المجادل بالباطل, وأنه على قسمين, مقلد, وداع ذكر أن المتسمي بالإيمان أيضا على قسمين, قسم لم يدخل الإيمان قلبه كما تقدم. 
والقسم الثاني: المؤمن حقيقة, صدق ما معه من الإيمان بالأعمال الصالحة فأخبر تعالى أنه يدخلهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار. 
وسميت الجنة جنة, لاشتمالها على المنازل والقصور والأشجار والنباتات التي تجن من فيها, ويستتر بها, من كثرتها. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَفْعَلُ مَا يُرِيدُ " فمهما أراده تعالى, فعله من غير ممانع ولا معارض. 
ومن ذلك, إيصال أهل الجنة إليها, جعلنا الله منهم بمنه وكرمه.* 
*" من كان يظن أن لن ينصره الله في الدنيا والآخرة فليمدد بسبب إلى السماء ثم ليقطع فلينظر هل يذهبن كيده ما يغيظ " (15)*
*أي من كان يظن أن الله لا ينصر رسوله, وأن دينه سيضمحل, فإن النصر, من الله ينزل من السماء " فَلْيَمْدُدْ بِسَبَبٍ إِلَى السَّمَاءِ ثُمَّ لِيَقْطَعْ " النصر عن الرسول. 
" فَلْيَنْظُرْ هَلْ يُذْهِبَنَّ كَيْدُهُ " أي: ما يكيد به الرسول, ويعمله من محاربته, والحرص على إبطال دينه, ما يغيظه من ظهور دينه. 
وهذا استفام بمعنى النفي, أي: إنه لا يقدر على شفاء غيظه, بما يعمله من الأسباب. 
ومعنى هذه الآية الكريمة: يا أيها المعادي للرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الساعي في إطفاء دينه, الذي يظن بجهله, أن سعيه سيفيده شيئا. 
إعلم أنك, مهما فعلت من الأسباب, وسعيت في كيد الرسول, فإن ذلك لا يذهب غيظك, ولا يشفي كمدك, فليس لك قدرة في ذلك. 
ولكن سنشير عليك برأي, تتمكن به من شفاء غيظك, ومن قطع النصر عن الرسول, إن كان ممكنا. 
ائت الأمر من بابه, وارتق إليه بأسبابه. 
اعمد إلى حبل من ليف أو غيره, ثم علقه في السماء, ثم اصعد به, حتى تصل إلى الأبواب التي ينزل منها النصر, فسدها, وأغلقها, واقطعها, فبهذه الحال تشفي غيظك. 
فهذا هو الرأي والمكيدة, وما سوى هذه الحال فلا يخطر ببالك أنك تشفي بها غيظك ولو ساعدك من ساعدك من الخلق. 
وهذه الآية الكريمة, فيها من الوعد والبشارة بنصر الله لدينه, ولرسوله, وعباده المؤمنين, ما لا يخفى, ومن تأييس الكافرين, الذين يريدون أن يطفئوا نور الله بأفواههم, والله متم نوره, ولو كره الكافرون أي: وسعوا مهما أمكنهم.* 
*" وكذلك أنزلناه آيات بينات وأن الله يهدي من يريد " (16)*
*أي: وكذلك لما فصلنا في هذا القرآن ما فصلنا, جعلناه آيات بينات, واضحات, دالات على جميع المطالب والمسائل النافعة, ولكن الهداية بيد الله. 
فمن أراد الله هدايته, اهتدى بهذا القرآن, وجعله إماما له وقدوة, واستضاء بنوره. 
ومن لم يرد الله هدايته, فلو جاءته كل آية, ما آمن, ولم ينفعه القرآن شيئا, بل يكون حجة عليه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (334)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(17) الى الأية(28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**
*


*" إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والصابئين والنصارى والمجوس والذين أشركوا إن الله يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة إن الله على كل شيء شهيد "(17)*
*يخبر تعالى عن طوائف أهل الأرض, من الذين أوتوا الكتاب, من المؤمنين واليهود والنصارى والصابئين, ومن المجوس, ومن المشركين أن الله سيجمعهم جميعهم ليوم القيامة ويفصل بينهم بحكمه العدل, ويجازيهم بأعمالهم, التي حفظها وكتبها, وشهدها, ولهذا قال: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ " ثم فصل هذا الفصل بينهم بقوله: " هَذَانِ خَصْمَانِ اخْتَصَمُوا فِي رَبِّهِمْ " كل يدعي أنه الحق. 
" فَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " يشمل كل كافر, من اليهود, والنصارى, والمجوس, والصابئين, والمشركين. 
" قُطِّعَتْ لَهُمْ ثِيَابٌ مِنْ نَارٍ " أي: يجعل لهم ثياب من قطران, وتشعل فيها النار, ليعمهم العذاب, من جميع جوانبهم. 
" يُصَبُّ مِنْ فَوْقِ رُءُوسِهِمُ الْحَمِيمُ " الماء الحار جدا, يصهر ما في بطونهم من اللحم والشحم والأمعاء, من شدة حره, وعظيم أمره.* 
*" ولهم مقامع من حديد " (21)*
*" وَلَهُمْ مَقَامِعُ مِنْ حَدِيدٍ " بيد الملائكة الغلاظ الشداد, تضربهم فيها وتقمعهم.* 
*" كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها من غم أعيدوا فيها وذوقوا عذاب الحريق " (22)*
*" كُلَّمَا أَرَادُوا أَنْ يَخْرُجُوا مِنْهَا مِنْ غَمٍّ أُعِيدُوا فِيهَا "  فلا يفتر عنهم العذاب, ولا هم ينظرون, ويقال لهم توبيخا: " ذُوقُوا  عَذَابَ الْحَرِيقِ " أي: المحرق للقلوب والأبدان.* 
*" إن الله يدخل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير " (23)*
*" إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُدْخِلُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ " . 
ومعلوم أن هذا الوصف لا يصدق على غير المسلمين, الذين آمنوا بجميع الكتب, وجميع الرسل. 
" يُحَلَّوْنَ فِيهَا مِنْ أَسَاوِرَ مِنْ ذَهَبٍ " أي: يسورون في أيديهم, رجالهم ونساؤهم, أساور الذهب. 
" وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ " فتم نعيمهم بذلك, من أنواع المأكولات اللذيذات المشتمل عليها, لفظ الجنات, وذكر الأنهار السارحات. 
أنهار الماء واللبن والعسل والخمر, وأنواع اللباس, والحلي الفاخر. 
وذلك بسبب أنهم هدوا " إِلَى الطَّيِّبِ مِنَ الْقَوْلِ " الذي أفضله وأطيبه كلمة الإخلاص, ثم سائر الأقوال الطيبة, التي فيها, ذكر الله, أو إحسان إلى عبادة الله. 
" وَهُدُوا إِلَى صِرَاطِ الْحَمِيدِ " أي: الصراط المحمود. 
وذلك, لأن جميع الشرع كله, محتو على الحكمة والحمد, وحسن المأمور به, وقبح المنهي, وهو الدين الذي, لا إفراط فيه ولا تفريط, المشتمل على العلم النافع, والعمل الصالح. 
أو, وهدوا إلى صراط الله الحميد, لأن الله, كثيرا ما يضيف الصراط إليه, لأنه يوصل صاحبه إلى الله. 
وفي ذكر " الحميد " هنا, ليبين أنهم نالوا الهداية, بحمد ربهم, ومنته عليهم. 
ولهذا يقولون في الجنة " الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ الَّذِي هَدَانَا لِهَذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لِنَهْتَدِيَ لَوْلَا أَنْ هَدَانَا اللَّهُ " . 
واعترض تعالى بين هذه الآيات, بذكر سجود المخلوقات له, جميع من في السماوات والأرض, والشمس, والقمر, والنجوم, والجبال, والشجر, والدواب, الذي يشمل الحيوانات كلها, وكثير من الناس, وهم المؤمنون. 
" وَكَثِيرٌ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِ الْعَذَابُ " أي: وجب وكتب, لكفره, وعدم إيمانه, فلم يوفقه للإيمان, لأن الله أهانه. 
" وَمَنْ يُهِنِ اللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ مُكْرِمٍ " ولا راد لما أراد, ولا معارض لمشيئته. 
فإذا كانت المخلوقات كلها, ساجدة لربها, خاضعة لعظمته, مستكينة لعزته, عانية لسلطانه, دل على أنه وحده, الرب المعبود, والملك المحمود, وأن من عدل عنه إلى عبادة سواه, فقد ضل ضلالا بعيدا, وخسر خسرانا مبينا.* 
*" إن الذين كفروا ويصدون عن سبيل الله والمسجد الحرام الذي جعلناه للناس سواء العاكف فيه والبادي ومن يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم نذقه من عذاب أليم " (25)*
*يخبر تعالى عن شناعة ما عليه المشركون الكافرون بربهم, وأنهم جمعوا بين الكفر بالله ورسوله, وبن الصد عن سبيل الله, ومنع الناس من الإيمان, والصد أيضا, عن المسجد الحرام, الذي ليس ملكا لهم ولا لآبائهم, بل الناس فيه سواء, المقيم فيه, والطارئ إليه. 
بل صدوا عنه أفضل الخلق محمدا وأصحابه, والحال أن المسجد الحرام, من حرمته واحترامه وعظمته, أن من يرد فيه بإلحاد بظلم, نذقه من عذاب أليم. 
فمجرد الإرادة للظلم والإلحاد في الحرم, موجب للعذاب, وإن كان غيره لا يعاقب العبد عليه إلا بعمل الظلم. 
فكيف بمن أتى فيه أعظم الظلم, من الكفر والشرك, والصد عن سبيله ومنع من يريده بزيارة, فما ظنكم أن يفعل الله بهم؟!! وفي هذه الآية الكريمة, وجوب احترام الحرم, وشدة تعظيمه, والتحذير من إرادة المعاصي فيه, وفعلها.* 
*" وإذ بوأنا لإبراهيم مكان البيت أن لا تشرك بي شيئا وطهر بيتي للطائفين والقائمين والركع السجود " (26)*
*يذكر تعالى عظمة البيت الحرام وجلالته وعظمة بانيه وهو خليل الرحمن فقال: " وَإِذْ بَوَّأْنَا لِإِبْرَاهِيمَ مَكَانَ الْبَيْتِ " أي: هيأناه له, وأنزلنا إياه. 
وجعل قسما من ذريته من سكانه, وأمره الله ببنيانه. 
فبناه على تقوى الله, وأسسه على طاعة الله. 
وبناه هو وابنه إسماعيل, وأمره أن لا يشرك به شيئا, بأن يخلص لله أعماله, ويبنيه على اسم الله. 
" وَطَهِّرْ بَيْتِيَ " أي: من الشرك والمعاصي, ومن الأنجاس والأدناس وإضافة الرحمن إلى نفسه, لشرفه, وفضله, ولتعظم محبته في القلوب, وتنصب إليه الأفئدة من كل جانب, وليكون أعظم لتطهيره وتعظيمه, لكونه بيت الرب للطائفين به والعاكفين عنده, المقيمين لعبادة من العبادات من ذكر, وقراءة وتعلم علم وتعليمه, وغير ذلك من أنواع القرب. 
" وَالرُّكَّعِ السُّجُودِ " أي: المصلين, أي: طهره لهؤلاء الفضلاء, الذين همهم, طاعة مولاهم, وخدمته والتقرب إليه عند بيته. 
فهؤلاء, لهم الحق ولهم الإكرام, ومن إكرامهم تطهير البيت لأجلهم ويدخل في تطهيره, تطهيره من الأصوات اللاغية والمرتفعة التي تشوش المتعبدين, بالصلاة والطواف. 
وقدم الطواف على الاعتكاف والصلاة, لاختصاصه بهذا البيت. 
ثم الاعتكاف, لاختصاصه بجنس المساجد.* 
*" وأذن في الناس بالحج يأتوك رجالا وعلى كل ضامر يأتين من كل فج عميق " (27)*
*" وَأَذِّنْ فِي النَّاسِ بِالْحَجِّ " أي: أعلمهم به, وادعهم إليه, وبلغ. 
دانيهم وقاصيهم, فرضه وفضيلته. 
فإنك إذا دعوتهم, أتوك حجاجا: وعمارا, رجالا, أي: مشاة على أرجلهم من الشوق. 
" وَعَلَى كُلِّ ضَامِرٍ " أي: ناقة ضامر, تقطع المهامه والمفاوز. 
وتواصل السير, حتى تأتي إلى أشرف الأماكن. 
" مِنْ كُلِّ فَجٍّ عَمِيقٍ " أي: من كل بلد بعيد. 
وقد فعل الخليل عليه السلام, ثم من بعده ابنه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
فدعيا إلى حج هذا البيت, وأبديا في ذلك وأعادا. 
وقد حصل ما وعد الله به. 
أتاه الناس, رجالا وركبانا من مشارق الأرض, ومغاربها. 
ثم ذكر فوائد زيارة بيت الله الحرام, مرغبا فيه فقال:* 
*" ليشهدوا منافع لهم ويذكروا اسم الله في أيام معلومات على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام فكلوا منها وأطعموا البائس الفقير " (28)*
*" لِيَشْهَدُوا مَنَافِعَ لَهُمْ " أي: لينالوا ببيت الله, منافع دينية, من العبادات الفاضلة, والعبادات التي لا تكون إلا فيه. 
ومنافع دنيوية, من التكسب: وحصول الأرباح الدنيوية, وكل هذا أمر مشاهد, كل يعرفه. 
" وَيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ فِي أَيَّامٍ مَعْلُومَاتٍ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ " وهذا من المنافع الدينية والدنيوية أي: ليذكروا اسم الله, عند ذبح الهدايا, شكرا لله على ما رزقهم منها, ويسرها لهم. 
فإذا ذبحتموها " فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا وَأَطْعِمُوا الْبَائِسَ الْفَقِيرَ " . 
أي: شديد الفقر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (335)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(29) الى الأية(36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**
*


*" ثم ليقضوا تفثهم وليوفوا نذورهم وليطوفوا بالبيت العتيق " (29)*
*" ثُمَّ لْيَقْضُوا تَفَثَهُمْ " أي: يقضوا نسكهم, ويزيلوا الوسخ  والأذى, الذي لحقهم في حال الإحرام " وَلْيُوفُوا نُذُورَهُمْ " التي  أوجبوها على أنفسهم, من الحج, والعمرة والهدايا. 
" وَلْيَطَّوَّفُو  ا بِالْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ " أي: القديم, أفضل المساجد على الإطلاق. 
والمعتق: من تسلط الجبابرة عليه. 
وهذا أمر بالطواف, خصوصا بعد الأمر بالمناسك له عموما, لفضله, وشرفه, ولكونه المقصود, وما قبله وسائل إليه. 
ولعله - والله أعلم أيضا - لفائدة أخرى, وهو: أن الطواف مشروع كل وقت, وسواء كان تابعا لنسك, أم مستقلا بنفسه.* 
*" ذلك ومن يعظم حرمات الله فهو خير له عند ربه وأحلت لكم الأنعام إلا ما يتلى عليكم فاجتنبوا الرجس من الأوثان واجتنبوا قول الزور " (30)*
*" ذَلِكَ " أي: ما ذكرنا لكم من تلكم الأحكام, وما فيها من تعظيم حرمات الله وإجلالها, وتكريمها, لأن تعظيم حرمات الله, من الأمور المحبوبة لله, المقربة إليه, التي من عظمها وأجلها, أثابه الله ثوابا جزيلا, وكانت خيرا له, في دينه, ودنياه وأخراه, عند ربه. 
وحرمات الله: كل ما له حرمة, وأمر باحترامه, من عبادة أو غيرها, كالمناسك كلها, وكالحرم والإحرام, وكالهدايا, وكالعبادات التي أمر الله العباد بالقيام بها. 
فتعظيمها يكون إجلالا بالقلب, ومحبتها, وتكميل العبودية فيها, غير متهاون, ولا متكاسل, ولا متثاقل. 
ثم ذكر منته وإحسانه, بما أحله لعباده, من بهيمة الأنعام, من إبل وبقر, وغنم, وشرعها من جملة المناسك, التي يتقرب بها إليه, فعظمت منته فيها من الوجهين. 
" إِلَّا مَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ " في القرآن تحريمه من قوله: " حُرِّمَتْ عَلَيْكُمُ الْمَيْتَةُ وَالدَّمُ وَلَحْمُ الْخِنْزِيرِ " الآية. 
ولكن الذي من رحمته بعباده, أن حرمه عليهم, ومنعهم منه, تزكية لهم, وتطهيرا من الشرك به, وقول الزور, ولهذا قال: " فَاجْتَنِبُوا الرِّجْسَ " أي الخبث القذر " مِنَ الْأَوْثَانِ " أي الأنداد, التي جعلتموها آلهة مع الله, فإنها أكبر أنواع الرجس. 
والظاهر أن " من " هنا ليست لبيان الجنس, كما قاله كثير من المفسرين, وإنما هي للتبعيض, وأن الرجس عام في جميع المنهيات المحرمات. 
فيكون منهيا عنها عموما, وعن الأوثان التي هي بعضها خصوصا. 
" وَاجْتَنِبُوا قَوْلَ الزُّورِ " أي: جميع الأقوال المحرمات, فإنها من قول الزور.* 
*" حنفاء لله غير مشركين به ومن يشرك بالله فكأنما خر من السماء فتخطفه الطير أو تهوي به الريح في مكان سحيق " (31)*
*أمرهم أن يكونوا " حُنَفَاءَ لِلَّهِ " مقبلين عليه, وعلى عبادته, معرضين عما سواه. 
" غَيْرَ مُشْرِكِينَ بِهِ وَمَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ " فمثله " فَكَأَنَّمَا خَرَّ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ " أي: سقط منها " فَتَخْطَفُهُ الطَّيْرُ " بسرعة " أَوْ تَهْوِي بِهِ الرِّيحُ فِي مَكَانٍ سَحِيقٍ " أي: بعيد, كذلك المشركون. 
فالإيمان بمنزلة السماء, محفوظة مرفوعة. 
ومن ترك الإيمان, بمنزلة الساقط من السماء, عرضة للآفات والبليات. 
فإما أن تخطفه الطير فتقطعه أعضاء, كذلك المشرك إذا ترك الاعتصام بالإيمان تخطفته الشياطين من كل جانب, ومزقوه, وأذهبوا عليه دينه ودنياه. 
وإما أن تأخذه عاصفة شديدة من الريح فتعلو به في طبقات الجو فتقذفه بعد أن تتقطع أعضاؤه في مكان بعيد جدا.* 
*" ذلك ومن يعظم شعائر الله فإنها من تقوى القلوب " (32)*
*أي: ذلك الذي ذكرناه لكم, من تعظيم حرماته وشعائره. 
والمراد بالشعائر: أعلام الدين الظاهرة, ومنها المناسك كلها, كما قال تعالى  " إِنَّ الصَّفَا وَالْمَرْوَةَ مِنْ شَعَائِرِ اللَّهِ " ومنها الهدايا والقربان للبيت. 
وتقدم أن معنى تعظيمها, إجلالها, والقيام بها, وتكميلها على أكمل ما يقدر عليه العبد. 
ومنها الهدايا, فتعظيمها, باستحسانها واستسمانها, وأن تكون مكملة من كل وجه. 
فتعظيم شعائر الله, صادر من تقوى القلوب. 
فالمعظم لها, يبرهن على تقواه, وصحة إيمانه, لأن تعظيمها, تابع لتعظيم الله وإجلاله.* 
*" لكم فيها منافع إلى أجل مسمى ثم محلها إلى البيت العتيق " (33)*
*" لَكُمْ فِيهَا " أي: في الهدايا " مَنَافِعُ إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى " هذا في الهدايا المسوقة, من البدن ونحوها, ينتفع بها أربابها, بالركوب, والحلب ونحو ذلك, مما لا يضرها " إِلَى أَجَلٍ مُسَمًّى " مقدر, موقت وهو ذبحها, إذا وصلت " مَحِلُّهَا " وهو " الْبَيْتِ الْعَتِيقِ " أي المحرم كله " منى " وغيرها. 
فإذا ذبحت, أكلوا منها, وأهدوا, وأطعموا البائس الفقير.* 
*" ولكل أمة جعلنا منسكا ليذكروا اسم الله على ما رزقهم من بهيمة الأنعام فإلهكم إله واحد فله أسلموا وبشر المخبتين " (34)*
*أي: ولكل أمة من الأمم السالفة, جعلنا منسكا. 
أي: فاستبقوا إلى الخيرات وسارعوا إليها, ولننظر أيكم أحسن عملا. 
والحكمة في جعل الله لكل أمة منسكا, إقامة ذكره, والالتفات لشكره. 
ولهذا قال: " لِيَذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَى مَا رَزَقَهُمْ مِنْ بَهِيمَةِ الْأَنْعَامِ فَإِلَهُكُمْ إِلَهٌ وَاحِدٌ " . 
وإن اختلفت أجناس الشرائع, فكلها متفقة على هذا الأصل, وهو: ألوهية الله, وإفراده بالعبودية, وترك الشرك به. 
ولهذا قال: " فَلَهُ أَسْلِمُوا " أي: انقادوا واستسلموا له لا لغيره, فإن الإسلام, طريق الوصول إلى دار السلام. 
" وَبَشِّرِ الْمُخْبِتِينَ " بخير الدنيا والآخرة. 
والمخبت: الخاضع لربه, المستسلم لأمره, المتواضع لعباده.* 
*" الذين إذا ذكر الله وجلت قلوبهم والصابرين على ما أصابهم والمقيمي الصلاة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون " (35)*
*ثم ذكر صفات المخبتين فقال: " الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِرَ اللَّهُ وَجِلَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ " أي: خوفا وتعظيما, فتركوا لذلك, المحرمات, لخوفهم ووجلهم من الله وحده. 
" وَالصَّابِرِينَ عَلَى مَا أَصَابَهُمْ " من البأساء والضراء, وأنواع الأذى فلا يجري منهم التسخط لشيء من ذلك, بل صبروا ابتغاء وجه ربهم, محتسبين ثوابه, مرتقبين أجره. 
" وَالْمُقِيمِي الصَّلَاةِ " أي: الذين جعلوها قائمة مستقيمة كاملة, بأن أدوا اللازم فيها والمستحب, وعبوديتها الظاهرة والباطنة. 
" وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ " وهذا يشمل جميع النفقات الواجبة, كالزكاة, والكفارة, والنفقة على الزوجات والمماليك, والأقارب. 
والنفقات المستحبة, كالصدقات بجميع وجوهها. 
وأتي ب " من " المفيدة للتبعيض, ليعلم سهولة ما أمر الله به, ورغب فيه, وأنه جزء يسير مما رزق الله, ليس للعبد في تحصيله قدرة, لولا تيسير الله له, ورزقه إياه. 
فيا أيها المرزوق من فضل الله, أنفق مما رزقك الله, ينفق الله عليك, ويزدك من فضله.* 
*" والبدن جعلناها لكم من شعائر الله لكم فيها خير فاذكروا اسم الله عليها صواف فإذا وجبت جنوبها فكلوا منها وأطعموا القانع والمعتر كذلك سخرناها لكم لعلكم تشكرون " (36)*
*هذا دليل على أن الشعائر عام, في جميع أعلام الدين الظاهرة. 
وتقدم أن الله أخبر أن من عظم شعائره, فإن ذلك من تقوى القلوب وهنا أخبر, أن من جملة شعائره, البدن, أي: الإبل, والبقر, على أحد القولين, فتعظم وتسمن, وتستحسن. 
" لَكُمْ فِيهَا خَيْرٌ " أي: للمهدي وغيره, من الأكل, والصدقة, والانتفاع, والثواب, والأجر. 
" فَاذْكُرُوا اسْمَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهَا " أي: عند ذبحها قولوا " بسم الله " واذبحوها. 
" صَوَافَّ " أي: قائمات, بأن تقام على قوائمها الأربع, ثم تعقل يدها اليسرى, ثم تنحر. 
" فَإِذَا وَجَبَتْ جُنُوبُهَا " أي: سقطت على الأرض جنوبها, حين تسلخ, ثم يسقط الجزار جنوبها على الأرض, فحينئذ قد استعدت, لأن يؤكل منها. 
" فَكُلُوا مِنْهَا " وهذا خطاب للمهدي, فيجوز له الأمر من هديه. 
" وَأَطْعِمُوا الْقَانِعَ وَالْمُعْتَرَّ " أي: الفقير الذي لا يسأل, تقنعا, وتعففا, والفقير الذي يسأل, فكل منهما, له حق فيهما. 
" كَذَلِكَ سَخَّرْنَاهَا لَكُمْ " أي: البدن " لَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ " الله على تسخيرها. 
فإنه, لولا تسخيره لها, لم يكن لكم بها طاقة, ولكنه ذللها لكم, وسخرها, رحمة بكم وإحسانا إليكم, فاحمدوه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (336)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(37) الى الأية(46)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**
*


*" لن ينال الله لحومها ولا دماؤها ولكن يناله التقوى منكم كذلك سخرها لكم لتكبروا الله على ما هداكم وبشر المحسنين " (37)*
*وقوله " لَنْ يَنَالَ اللَّهَ لُحُومُهَا وَلَا دِمَاؤُهَا " أي: ليس المقصود منها, ذبحها فقط. 
ولا ينال الله من لحومها, ولا دمائها شيء, لكونه الغني الحميد. 
وإنما يناله الإخلاص فيها, والاحتساب, والنية الصالحة, ولهذا قال: " وَلَكِنْ يَنَالُهُ التَّقْوَى مِنْكُمْ " . 
ففي هذا, حث وترغيب على الإخلاص في النحر, أن يكون القصد وجه الله وحده, لا فخرا, ولا رياء, ولا سمعة, ولا مجرد عادة. 
وهكذا سائر العبادات, إن لم يقترن بها الإخلاص, وتقوى الله, كانت كالقشر الذي لا لب فيه, والجسد, الذي لا روح فيه. 
" كَذَلِكَ سَخَّرَهَا لَكُمْ لِتُكَبِّرُوا اللَّهَ " أي: تعظموه وتجلوه. 
" عَلَى مَا هَدَاكُمْ " أي: مقابلة لهدايته إياكم, فإنه يستحق أكمل الثناء وأجل الحمد, وأعلى التعظيم. 
" وَبَشِّرِ الْمُحْسِنِينَ " بعبادة الله بأن يعبدوا الله, كأنهم يرونه, فإن لم يصلوا إلى هذه الدرجة, فليعبدوه, معتقدين وقت عبادتهم, اطلاعه عليهم, ورؤيته إياهم. 
والمحسنين لعباد الله, بجميع وجوه الإحسان, من نفع مال, أو علم, أو جاه, أو نصح, أو أمر بمعروف, أو نهي عن منكر, أو كلمة طيبة ونحو ذلك. 
فالمحسنون, لهم البشارة من الله, بسعادة الدنيا والآخرة وسيحسن الله إليهم, كما أحسنوا في عبادته ولعباده " هَلْ جَزَاءُ الْإِحْسَانِ إِلَّا الْإِحْسَانُ " " لِلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُوا الْحُسْنَى وَزِيَادَةٌ " .*
*" إن الله يدافع عن الذين آمنوا إن الله لا يحب كل خوان كفور " (38)*
*هذا إخبار, ووعد, وبشارة من الله, للذين آمنوا, أن الله يدفع عنهم كل مكروه. 
ويدفع عنهم - بسبب إيمانهم - كل شر من شرور الكفار, وشرور وسوسة الشيطان, وشرور أنفسهم, وسيئات أعمالهم ويحمل عنهم عند نزول المكاره, ما لا يتحملون, فيخفف عنهم غاية التخفيف. 
كل مؤمن, له من هذه المدافعة والفضيلة, بحسب إيمانه, فمستقل, ومستكثر. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ كُلَّ خَوَّانٍ " أي: خائن في أمانته, التي حمله الله إياها, فيبخس حقوق الله عليه, ويخونها, ويخون الخلق. 
" كَفُورٌ " لنعم الله, يوالي الله عليه الإحسان, ويتوالى منه الكفر والعصيان. 
فهذا لا يحبه الله, بل يبغضه ويمقته, وسيجازيه على كفره وخيانته. 
ومفهوم الآية, أن الله يحب كل أمين قائم بأمانته, شكور لمولاه.* 
*" أذن للذين يقاتلون بأنهم ظلموا وإن الله على نصرهم لقدير " (39)*
*كان المسلمون في أول الإسلام, ممنوعين من قتال الكفار, ومأمورين بالصبر عليهم, لحكمة إلهية. 
فلما هاجروا إلى المدينة, وأوذوا, وحصل لهم منعة وقوة, أذن لهم بالقتال, كما قال تعالى " أُذِنَ لِلَّذِينَ يُقَاتَلُونَ " يفهم منه أنهم كانوا قبل, ممنوعين, فأذن الله لهم بقتال الذين يقاتلونهم. 
وإنما أذن لهم, لأنهم ظلموا, بمنعهم من دينهم, وأذيتهم عليه, وإخراجهم من ديارهم. 
" وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى نَصْرِهِمْ لَقَدِيرٌ " فليستنصروه, وليستعينوا به.* 
*" الذين أخرجوا من ديارهم بغير حق إلا أن يقولوا ربنا الله ولولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض لهدمت صوامع وبيع وصلوات ومساجد يذكر فيها اسم الله كثيرا ولينصرن الله من ينصره إن الله لقوي عزيز " (40)*
*ثم ذكر صفة ظلمهم فقال: " الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُوا مِنْ دِيَارِهِمْ " أي: ألجئوا إلى الخروج, بالأذية والفتنة " بِغَيْرِ حَقٍّ إِلَّا " أن ذنبهم الذي نقم منهم أعداؤهم " أَنْ يَقُولُوا رَبُّنَا اللَّهُ " أي: إلا لأنهم وحدوا الله, وعبدوه مخلصين له الدين. 
فإن كان هذا ذنبا, فهو ذنبهم كقوله تعالى " وَمَا نَقَمُوا مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ الْحَمِيدِ " وهذا يدل على حكمة الجهاد, فإن المقصود منه, إقامة دين الله, أو ذب الكفار المؤذين للمؤمنين, البادئين لهم بالاعتداء, عن ظلمهم, واعتدائهم, والتمكن من عبادة الله, وإقامة الشرائع الظاهرة. 
ولهذا قال: " وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ " فيدفع الله بالمجاهدين في سبيله, ضرر الكافرين. 
" لَهُدِّمَتْ صَوَامِعُ وَبِيَعٌ وَصَلَوَاتٌ وَمَسَاجِدُ " أي: لهدمت هذه المعابد الكبار, لطوائف أهل الكتاب, معابد اليهود, والنصارى, والمساجد للمسلمين " يُذْكَرَ فِيهَا " أي: في هذه المعابد " اسْمُ اللَّهِ كَثِيرًا " تقام فيها الصلوات, وتتلى فيها كتب الله, ويذكر فيها, اسم الله, بأنواع الذكر. 
فلولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض, لاستولى الكفار على المسلمين, فخربوا معابدهم, وفتنوهم عن دينهم. 
فدل هذا, أن الجهاد مشروع, لأجل دفع الصائل والمؤذي, ومقصود لغيره. 
ودل ذلك, على أن البلدان, التي حصلت فيها الطمأنينة بعبادة الله, وعمرت مساجدها, وأقيمت فيها شعائر الدين كلها, من فضائل المجاهدين وبركتهم, فبذلك دفع الله عنها الكافرين قال الله تعالى: " وَلَوْلَا دَفْعُ اللَّهِ النَّاسَ بَعْضَهُمْ بِبَعْضٍ لَفَسَدَتِ الْأَرْضُ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ ذُو فَضْلٍ عَلَى الْعَالَمِينَ " . 
فإن قلت نرى الآن مساجد المسلمين عامرة لم تخرب, مع أنها كثير منها إمارة صغيرة, وحكومة غير منظمة, مع أنهم لا بد لهم بقتال من جاورهم من الأفرنج. 
بل نرى المساجد التي تحت ولايتهم وسيطرتهم, عامرة, وأهلها آمنون مطمئنون, مع قدرة ولاتهم من الكفار على هدمها والله أخبر أنه لولا دفع الله الناس بعضهم ببعض, لهدمت هذه المعابد, ونحن لا نشاهد دفعا. 
أجيب, بأن جواب هذا السؤال والاستشكال, داخل في عموم هذه الآية, وفرد من أفرادها. 
فإن من عرف أحوال الدول الآن ونظامها, وأنها تعتبر كل أمة وجنس, تحت ولايتها, وداخل في حكمها, تعتبره عضوا من أعضاء المملكة, وجزءا من أجزاء الحكومة, سواء كانت تك الأمة مقتدرة بعددها أو عددها, أو مالها, أو علمها, أو خدمتها. 
فتراعي الحكومات, مصالح ذلك الشعب, الدينية والدينوية, وتخشى إن لم تفعل ذلك, أن يختل نظامها, وتفقد بعض أركانها, فيقوم من أمر الدين بهذا السبب ما يقوم, خصوصا المساجد, فإنها - ولله الحمد - في غاية الانتظام, حتى في عواصم الدول الكبار. 
وتراعي تلك الدول, الحكومات المستقلة, نظرا لخواطر رعاياهم المسلمين مع وجود التحاسد والتباغض بين دول النصارى, الذي أخبر الله أنه لا يزال إلى يوم القيامة. 
فتبقى الحكومة المسلمة, التي لا تقدر على أن تداع عن نفسها, سالمة من كثير ضررهم, لقيام الحسد عندهم, وفيما بينهم. 
فلا يقدر أحد, أن يمد يده عليها, خوفا من احتمائها بالآخر مع أن الله تعالى, لا بد أن يري عباده من نصر الإسلام والمسلمين, ما قد وعد به في كتابه. 
وقد ظهرت ولله الحمد, أسبابه, بشعور المسلمين بضرورة رجوعهم إلى دينهم, والشعور مبدأ العمل فنحمده, ونسأله أن يتم نعمته. 
ولهذا قال في وعده الصادق المطابق للواقع: " وَلَيَنْصُرَنَّ اللَّهُ مَنْ يَنْصُرُهُ " . 
أي: يقوم بنصر دينه, مخلصا له في ذلك, يقاتل في سبيله, لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ " أي: كامل القوة, عزيز لا يرام, قد قهر الخلائق, وأخذ بنواصيهم. 
فأبشروا, يا معشر المسلمين, فإنكم, وإن ضعف عددكم, وعددكم. 
وقوي عدد عدوكم, فإن ركنكم, القوي العزيز, ومعتمدكم على من خلقكم وخلق ما تعملون. 
فاعملوا بالأسباب المأمور بها, ثم اطلبوا منه نصركم, فلا بد أن ينصركم. 
" يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا إِنْ تَنْصُرُوا اللَّهَ يَنْصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ " وقوموا, أيها المسلون, بحق الإيمان والعمل الصالح فقد " وَعَدَ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنْكُمْ وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَيَسْتَخْلِفَن  َّهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ كَمَا اسْتَخْلَفَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ وَلَيُمَكِّنَنّ  َ لَهُمْ دِينَهُمُ الَّذِي ارْتَضَى لَهُمْ وَلَيُبَدِّلَنّ  َهُمْ مِنْ بَعْدِ خَوْفِهِمْ أَمْنًا يَعْبُدُونَنِي لَا يُشْرِكُونَ بِي شَيْئًا " .* 
*" الذين إن مكناهم في الأرض أقاموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأمروا بالمعروف ونهوا عن المنكر ولله عاقبة الأمور " (41)*
*ثم ذكر علامة من ينصره, وبها يعرف, أن من ادعى أنه ينصر الله, وينصر دينه, ولم يتصف بهذا الوصف, فهو كاذب فقال: " الَّذِينَ إِنْ مَكَّنَّاهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ " أي ملكناهم إياها, وجعلناهم المتسلطين عليها, من غير منازع ينازعهم, ولا معارض. 
" أَقَامُوا الصَّلَاةَ " في أوقاتها, وحددوها, وأركانها, وشروطها, في الجمعة والجماعات. 
" وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ " التي عليهم, خصوصا, وعلى رعيتهم عموما, آتوها أهلها, الذين هم أهلها. 
" وَأَمَرُوا بِالْمَعْرُوفِ " وهذا يشمل معروف حسنه شرعا وعقلا, من حقوق الله, وحقوق الآدميين. 
" وَنَهَوْا عَنِ الْمُنْكَرِ " كل منكر شرعا وعقلا, معروف قبحه. 
والأمر بالشيء والنهي عنه, يدخل فيه, ما لا يتم إلا به. 
فإذا كان المعروف والمنكر, يتوقف على تعلم وتعليم, أجبروا الناس على التعلم والتعليم. 
وإذا كان يتوقف, على تأديب مقدر شرعا, أو غير مقدر, كأنواع التعزير, قاموا بذلك. 
وإذا كان يتوقف على جعل أناس, متصدين له, لزم ذلك, ونحو ذلك مما لا يتم الأمر بالمعروف, والنهي عن المنكر, إلا به. 
" وَلِلَّهِ عَاقِبَةُ الْأُمُورِ " أي: جميع الأمور, ترجع إلى الله, وقد أخبر أن العاقبة للتقوى. 
فمن سلطه أي: على العباد, من الملوك, وقام بأمر الله, كانت له العاقبة الحميدة, والحالة الرشيدة. 
ومن تسلط عليهم, بالجبروت, وأقام فيهم هوى نفسه, فإنه, وإن حصل له ملك مؤقت, فإن عاقبته غير حميدة, فولايته مسئومة, وعاقبته مذمومة.* 
*" وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وثمود " (42)*
*يقول تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: وإن يكذبك هؤلاء المشركون فلست بأول رسول كذب, وليسوا بأول أمة, كذبت رسولها. 
" فَقَدْ كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَعَادٌ وَثَمُودُ وَقَوْمُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَقَوْمُ لُوطٍ وَأَصْحَابُ مَدْيَنَ " أي قوم شعيب. 
" وَكُذِّبَ مُوسَى فَأَمْلَيْتُ لِلْكَافِرِينَ " المكذبين, فلم أعاجلهم بالعقوبة بل أمهلتهم, حتى استمروا في طغيانهم يعمهون, وفي كفرهم وشرهم يزدادون. 
" ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُهُمْ " بالعذاب أخذ عزيز مقتدر " فَكَيْفَ كَانَ نَكِيرِ " . 
أي: إنكاري عليهم كفرهم, وتكذيبهم كيف حاله, كان أشد العقوبات, وأفظع المثلات. 
فمنهم من أغرقه, ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة, ومنهم من أهلك بالريح العقيم. 
ومنهم من خسف به الأرض, ومنهم من أرسل عليه عذاب يوم الظلة. 
فليعتبر بهم, هؤلاء المكذبون, أن يصيبهم ما أصابهم, فإنهم ليسوا خيرا منهم, ولا كتب لهم. 
وبراءة في الكتب المنزلة من الله. 
وكم من المعذبين المهلكين أمثال هؤلاء كثير, ولهذا قال:* 
*" فكأين من قرية أهلكناها وهي ظالمة فهي خاوية على عروشها وبئر معطلة وقصر مشيد " (45)*
*" فَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ " أي: وكم من قرية " أَهْلَكْنَاهَا " بالعذاب الشديد, والخزي الدنيوي. 
" وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ " بكفرها بالله وتكذيبها لرسله, لم يكن عقوبتنا لها, ظلما منا. 
" فَهِيَ خَاوِيَةٌ عَلَى عُرُوشِهَا " أي: فديارهم متهدمة, قصورها, وجدرانها, قد سقطت على عروشها. 
فأصبحت خرابا, بعد أن كانت عامرة, وموحشة بعد أن كانت آهلة بأهلها آنسة. 
" وَبِئْرٍ مُعَطَّلَةٍ وَقَصْرٍ مَشِيدٍ " أي: وكم من بئر, قد كان يزدحم عليها الخلق, لشربهم, وشرب مواشيهم. 
فقد أهلها, وعدم منها الوارد والصادر. 
وكم من قصر, تعب عليه أهله, فشيدوه, ورفعوه, وحصنوه, وزخرفوه. 
فحين جاءهم أمر الله, لم يغن عنهم شيئا, وأصبح خاليا من أهله, قد صاروا عبرة لمن اعتبر, ومثالا لمن فكر ونظر.* 
*" أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فتكون لهم قلوب يعقلون بها أو آذان يسمعون بها فإنها لا تعمى الأبصار ولكن تعمى القلوب التي في الصدور " (46)*
*ولهذا دعا الله عباده إلى السير في الأرض, لينظروا, ويعتبروا فقال: " أَفَلَمْ يَسِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ " بأبدانهم وقلوبهم " فَتَكُونَ لَهُمْ قُلُوبٌ يَعْقِلُونَ بِهَا " آيات الله ويتأملون بها مواقع عبره. 
" أَوْ آذَانٌ يَسْمَعُونَ بِهَا " أخبار الأمم الماضين, وأنباء القرون المعذبين وإلا فمجرد نظر العين, وسماع الأذن, وسير البدن الخالي من التفكر والاعتبار, غير مفيد, ولا موصل إلى المطلوب. 
ولهذا قال: " فَإِنَّهَا لَا تَعْمَى الْأَبْصَارُ وَلَكِنْ تَعْمَى الْقُلُوبُ الَّتِي فِي الصُّدُورِ " . 
أي: هذا العمى الضار في الدين, عمى القلب عن الحق, حتى لا يشاهده كما لا يشاهد الأعمى المرئيات, وأما عمى البصر, فغايته بلغة, ومنفعة دنيوية.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (337)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(47) الى الأية(56)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**
*


*" ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولن يخلف الله وعده وإن يوما عند ربك كألف سنة مما تعدون " (47)*
*أي: يتعجلك هؤلاء المكذبون بالعذاب, لجهلهم, وظلمهم, وعنادهم وتعجيزا لله, وتكذيبا لرسله, ولن يخلف الله وعده. 
فما وعدهم به من العذاب, لابد من وقوعه, ولا يمنعهم منه مانع. 
وأما عجلته, والمبادرة فيه, فليس ذلك إليك يا محمد, ولا يستفزنك عجلتهم وتعجيزهم إيانا. 
فإن أمامهم, يوم القيامة, الذي يجمع فيه أولهم وآخرهم, ويجازون بأعمالهم, ويقع بهم العذاب الدائم الأليم, ولهذا قال: " وَإِنَّ يَوْمًا عِنْدَ رَبِّكَ كَأَلْفِ سَنَةٍ مِمَّا تَعُدُّونَ " من طوله, وشدته, وهو له. 
فسواء أصابهم عذاب في الدنيا, أم تأخر عنهم العذاب, فإن هذا اليوم, لا بد أن يدركهم. 
ويحتمل أن المراد: أن الله حليم, ولو استعجلوا العذاب, فإن يوما عنده, كألف سنة مما تعدون. 
فالمدة, وإن تطاولتموها, واستبطأتم فيها نزول العذاب, فإن الله يمهل المدد الطويلة, ولا يهمل, حتى إذا أخذ الظالمين بعذابه, لم يفلتهم.* 
*" وكأين من قرية أمليت لها وهي ظالمة ثم أخذتها وإلي المصير " (48)*
*" وَكَأَيِّنْ مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ أَمْلَيْتُ لَهَا " أي: أمهلتها مدة طويلة " وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ " أي: مع ظلمهم, فلم يكن مبادرتهم بالظلم, موجبا لمبادرتنا بالعقوبة. 
" ثُمَّ أَخَذْتُهَا " بالعذاب " وَإِلَيَّ الْمَصِيرُ " أي: مع عذابها في الدنيا, سترجع إلى الله, فيعذبها بذنوبها. 
فليحذر هؤلاء الظالمون, من حلول عقاب الله, ولا يغتروا بالإمهال.* 
*" قل يا أيها الناس إنما أنا لكم نذير مبين " (49)*
*يأمر تعالى عبده ورسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يخاطب الناس جميعا, بأنه رسول الله حقا, مبشرا للمؤمنين بثواب الله, منذرا للكافرين والظالمين, من عقابه. 
وقوله " مُبِينٌ " أي: بين الإنذار, وهو التخويف, مع الإعلام بالمخوف. 
وذلك لأنه أقام البراهين الساطعة, على صدق ما أنذرهم به. 
ثم ذكر تفصيل النذارة والبشارة فقال:* 
*" فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم " (50)*
*" فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ " لما حصل منهم من الذنوب. 
" وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ " هي الجنة. 
والكريم من كل نوع: ما يجمع فضائله ويجوز كمالاته. 
وحاصل معنى الآية. 
فالذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله واستقر ذلك الإيمان. 
بقلوبهم حتى أصبح إيمانا صادقا وعملوا الأعمال الصالحة لهم مغفرة من الله لذنوبهم التي وقعوا فيها, كما أن لهم رزقا كريما في الجنة, جمع هذا الرزق جميع الفضائل والكمالات.* 
*" والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك أصحاب الجحيم " (51)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ سَعَوْا فِي آيَاتِنَا مُعَاجِزِينَ " أي: سابقين أو سابقين في زعمهم وتقديرهم طامعين أن كيدهم للإسلام يتم لهم " أُولَئِكَ " الموصوفون بما ذكر من السعي والمعاجزة " أَصْحَابِ الْجَحِيمِ " أي: ملازمون للنار الموقدة المصاحبون لها في كل أوقاتهم, فلا يخفف عنهم من عذابها ولا يفتر عنهم لحظة من أليم عقابها. 
وحاصل المعنى. 
والذين أجهدوا أنفسهم في محاربة القرآن, مسابقين المؤمنين في زعمهم, معارضين لهم, شاقين, زاعمين - خطأ - أنهم بذلك يبلغون ما يريدون, أولئك يخلدون في عذاب الجحيم.* 
*" وما أرسلنا من قبلك من رسول ولا نبي إلا إذا تمنى ألقى الشيطان في أمنيته فينسخ الله ما يلقي الشيطان ثم يحكم الله آياته والله عليم حكيم " (52)*
*يخبر تعالى بحكمته البالغة, واختياره لعباده, وأن الله ما أرسل قبل محمد " مِنْ رَسُولٍ وَلَا نَبِيٍّ إِلَّا إِذَا تَمَنَّى " أي: قرأ قراءته, التي يذكر بها الناس, ويأمرهم وينهاهم. 
" أَلْقَى الشَّيْطَانُ فِي أُمْنِيَّتِهِ " أي: في قراءته, من طرقه, ومكايده, ما هو مناقض لتلك القراءة. 
مع أن الله تعالى, قد عصم الرسل, بما يبلغون عن الله, وحفظ وحيه, أن يشتبه, أو يختلط بغيره. 
ولكن هذا إلقاء من الشيطان, غير مستقر, ولا مستمر, وإنما هو عارض, يعرض, ثم يزول, وللعوارض أحكام, ولهذا قال: " فَيَنْسَخُ اللَّهُ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ " أي: يزيله ويذهبه, ويبطله, ويبين أنه ليس من آياته. 
" ثُمَّ يُحْكِمُ اللَّهُ آيَاتِهِ " أي: يتقنها, ويحررها, ويحفظها, فتبقى خالصة من مخالطة إلقاء الشيطان. 
" وَاللَّهُ عَزِيزٌ " أي: كامل القوة والاقتدار. 
فبكمال قوته, يحفظ وحيه, ويزيل ما تلقيه الشياطين. 
" حَكِيمٌ " يضع الأشياء مواضعها. 
فمن كمال حكمته, مكن الشياطين من الإلقاء المذكور, ليحصل ما ذكره بقوله:* 
*" ليجعل ما يلقي الشيطان فتنة للذين في قلوبهم مرض والقاسية قلوبهم وإن الظالمين لفي شقاق بعيد " (53)*
*" لِيَجْعَلَ مَا يُلْقِي الشَّيْطَانُ فِتْنَةً " لطائفتين من الناس, لا يبالي الله بهم. 
" لِلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ " أي: ضعف وعدم إيمان تام, وتصديق جازم, فيؤثر في قلوبهم, أدنى شبهة تطرأ عليها, فإذا سمعوا ما ألقاه الشيطان, داخلهم الريب والشك, فصار فتنة لهم. 
" وَالْقَاسِيَةِ قُلُوبُهُمْ " أي: الغليظة, التي لا يؤثر فيها زجر ولا تذكير, ولا تفهم عن الله وعن رسوله لقسوتها. 
فإذا سمعوا ما ألقاه الشيطان, جعلوه حجة لهم على باطلهم, وجادلوا به وشاقوا الله ورسوله, ولهذا قال: " وَإِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ لَفِي شِقَاقٍ بَعِيدٍ " أي: مشاقة لله, ومعاندة للحق, ومخالفة له, بعيد من الصواب. 
فما يلقيه الشيطان, يكون فتنة لهؤلاء الطائفتين, فيظهر به ما في قلوبهم, من الخبث الكامن فيها. 
وأما الطائفة الثالثة, فإنه يكون رحمة في حقها, وهم المذكورون بقوله*
*" وليعلم الذين أوتوا العلم أنه الحق من ربك فيؤمنوا به فتخبت له قلوبهم وإن الله لهادي الذين آمنوا إلى صراط مستقيم " (54)*
*" وَلِيَعْلَمَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ أَنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّكَ "  وأن الله منحهم من العلم, ما به يعرفون الحق من الباطل, والرشد من الغي. 
فيفرقون بين الأمرين, الحق المستقر, الذي يحكمه الله, والباطل العارض الذي ينسخه الله, بما على كل منهما من الشواهد, وليعلموا أن الله حكيم, يقيض بعض أنواع الابتلاء, ليظهر بذلك كمائن النفوس الخيرة والشريرة. 
" فَيُؤْمِنُوا بِهِ " بسبب ذلك, ويزداد إيمانهم, عند دفع المعارض والشبهة. 
" فَتُخْبِتَ لَهُ قُلُوبُهُمْ " أي: تخشع وتخضع, وتسلم لحكمته, وهذا من هدايته إياهم. 
" وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهَادِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا " بسبب إيمانهم " إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ " علم بالحق, وعمل بمقتضاه, فيثبت الله الذين آمنوا, بالقول الثابت في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة. 
وهذا النوع, من تثبيت الله لعبده. 
وهذه الآيات, فيها بيان أن للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, أسوة بإخوانه المرسلين, لما وقع منه عند قراءته صلى الله عليه وسلم " والنجم " فلما بلغ " أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ اللَّاتَ وَالْعُزَّى وَمَنَاةَ الثَّالِثَةَ الْأُخْرَى " ألقى الشيطان في قراءته " تلك الغرانيق العلى وإن شفاعتهن لترجى " فحصل بذلك للرسول حزن وللناس فتنة, كما ذكر الله, فأنزل الله هذه الآيات.* 
*" ولا يزال الذين كفروا في مرية منه حتى تأتيهم الساعة بغتة أو يأتيهم عذاب يوم عقيم " (55)*
*يخبر تعالى عن حالة الكفار, وأنهم لا يزالون في شك, مما جئتهم به, يا محمد, لعنادهم, وإعراضهم, وأنهم لا يبرحون مستمرين على هذه الحال " حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ السَّاعَةُ بَغْتَةً " أي: مفاجأة " أَوْ يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمٍ عَقِيمٍ " أي: لا خير فيه, وهو يوم القيامة. 
فإذا جاءتهم الساعة, أو أتاهم ذلك اليوم, علم الذين كفروا أنهم كانوا كاذبين, وندموا, حيث لا ينفعهم الندم, وأبلسوا, وأيسوا من كل خير, وودوا, لو آمنوا بالرسول, واتخذوا معه سبيلا. 
ففي هذا, تحذير من إقامتهم على مريتهم وفريتهم.* 
*" الملك يومئذ لله يحكم بينهم فالذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات في جنات النعيم " (56)*
*" الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ " أي: يوم القيامة " لِلَّهِ " تعالى, لا لغيره. 
" يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَهُمْ " بحكمه العدل, وقضائه الفصل. 
" فَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا " بالله ورسوله, وما جاءوا به " وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ " ليصدقوا بذلك إيمانهم " فِي جَنَّاتِ النَّعِيمِ " نعيم القلب, والروح, والبدن, مما لا يصفه الواصفون, ولا تدركه العقول.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (338)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(57) الى الأية(66)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**
*


*" والذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا فأولئك لهم عذاب مهين " (57)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " بالله ورسله " وَكَذَّبُوا بِآيَاتِنَا " الهادية للحق والصواب فأعرضوا عنها, أو عاندوها. 
" فَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُهِينٌ " لهم, من شدته, وألمه, وبلوغه للأفئدة كما استهانوا برسله وآياته, أهانهم الله بالعذاب.* 
*" والذين هاجروا في سبيل الله ثم قتلوا أو ماتوا ليرزقنهم الله رزقا حسنا وإن الله لهو خير الرازقين " (58)*
*هذه بشارة كبرى, لمن هاجر في سبيل الله. 
فخرج من داره, ووطنه, وأولاده, وماله ابتغاء وجه الله, ونصرة لدين الله. 
فهذا قد وجب أجره على الله, سواء مات على فراشه, أو قتل مجاهدا في سبيل الله. 
" لَيَرْزُقَنَّهُ  مُ اللَّهُ رِزْقًا حَسَنًا " في البرزخ, وفي يوم القيامة بدخول الجنة الجامعة, للروح والريحان, والحسن والإحسان, ونعيم القلب والبدن. 
أو يحتمل أن المراد: أن المهاجر في سبيل الله, قد تكفل الله برزقه في الدنيا, رزقا واسعا حسنا, سواء علم الله منه أنه يموت على فراشه, أو يقتل شهيدا, فكلهم مضمون له الرزق. 
فلا يتوهم أنه إذا خرج من دياره وأمواله, سيفتقر ويحتاج, فإن رازقه هو خير الرازقين. 
وقد وقع كما أخبر, فإن المهاجرين السابقين, تركوا ديارهم, وأبناءهم وأموالهم, نصرة لدين الله. 
فلم يلبثوا إلا يسيرا, حتى فتح الله عليهم البلاد, ومكنهم من العباد فاجتبوا من أموالها, ما كانوا به من أغنى الناس. 
ويكون على هذا القول, قوله*
*" ليدخلنهم مدخلا يرضونه وإن الله لعليم حليم "(59)*
*" لَيُدْخِلَنَّهُ  مْ مُدْخَلًا يَرْضَوْنَهُ " . 
إما ما يفتح الله عليهم من البلدان, خصوصا فتح مكة المشرفة, فإنهم دخلوها في حالة الرضا والسرور. 
وإما المراد به, رزق الآخرة, وأن ذلك, دخول الجنة. 
فتكون الآية جمعت بين الرزقين, رزق الدنيا, ورزق الآخرة, واللفظ صالح لذلك كله, والمعنى صحيح, فلا مانع من إرادة الجميع. 
" وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَلِيمٌ " بالأمور, ظاهرها, وباطنها, متقدمها, ومتأخرها. 
" حَلِيمٌ " يعصيه الخلائق, ويبارزونه بالعظائم, وهو لا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة مع كمال اقتداره, بل يواصل لهم رزقه, ويسدي إليهم, فضله* 
*" ذلك ومن عاقب بمثل ما عوقب به ثم بغي عليه لينصرنه الله إن الله لعفو غفور " (60)*
*ذلك بأن من جني عليه وظلم, فإنه يجوز له مقابلة الجاني بمثل جنايته. 
فإن فعل ذلك. 
فليس عليه سبيل, وليس بملوم. 
فإن بغي عليه بعد هذا, فإن الله ينصره, لأنه مظلوم فلا يجوز أن يبغي عليه, بسبب أنه استوفى حقه. 
وإذا كان المجازي غيره, بإساءته إذا ظلم بعد ذلك, نصره الله. 
فالذي بالأصل لم يعاقب أحدا إذا ظلم, وجني عليه, فالنصر إليه أقرب. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ " أي: يعفو عن المذنبين, فلا يعاجلهم بالعقوبة, ويغفر ذنوبهم, فيزيلها, ويزيل آثارها عنهم. 
فالله هذا وصفه المستقر اللازم الذاتي, ومعاملته لعباده في جميع الأوقات بالعفو, والمغفرة. 
فينبغي لكم أيها المظلومون المجني عليهم, أن تعفوا, وتصفحوا, وتغفروا ليعاملكم الله, كما تعاملون عباده " فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ " .* 
*" ذلك بأن الله يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وأن الله سميع بصير " (61)*
*ذلك الذي شرع لكم تلك الأحكام الحسنة العادلة, هو حسن التصرف, في تقديره, وتدبيره, الذي " يُولِجُ اللَّيْلَ فِي النَّهَارِ " أي: يدخل هذا على هذا, وهذا على هذا. 
فيأتي بالليل بعد النهار, وبالنهار بعد الليل, ويزيد في أحدهما, ما ينقصه من الآخر, ثم بالعكس. 
فيترتب على ذلك, قيام الفصول, ومصالح الليل والنهار, والشمس والقمر, التي هي من أجل نعمه على العباد, وهي من الضروريات لهم. 
" وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ " يسمع ضجيج الأصوات, باختلاف, اللغات, على تفنن الحاجات. 
" بَصِيرٌ " يرى دبيب النملة السوداء, تحت الصخرة الصماء, في الليلة الظلماء " سَوَاءٌ مِنْكُمْ مَنْ أَسَرَّ الْقَوْلَ وَمَنْ جَهَرَ بِهِ وَمَنْ هُوَ مُسْتَخْفٍ بِاللَّيْلِ وَسَارِبٌ بِالنَّهَارِ " .* 
*" ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه هو الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير " (62)*
*" ذَلِكَ " صاحب الحكم والأحكام, " بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْحَقُّ " أي: الثابت, الذي لا يزال ولا يزول, الأول, الذي ليس قبله شيء, الآخر, الذي ليس بعده شيء, كامل الأسماء والصفات, صادق الوعد, الذي وعده حق ولقاؤه حق, ودينه حق, وعبادته هي الحق النافعة الباقية على الدوام. 
" وَأَنَّ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ " من الأصنام والأنداد, من الحيوانات والجمادات. 
" هُوَ الْبَاطِلُ " الذي, هو باطل في نفسه, وعبادته باطلة, لأنها متعلقة بمضمحل فان, فتبطل تبعا لغايتها ومقصودها. 
" وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ الْعَلِيُّ الْكَبِيرُ " العلي في ذاته, فهو عال على جميع المخلوقات وفي قدره, فهو كامل الصفات, وفي قهره لجميع المخلوقات, الكبير في ذاته, وفي أسمائه, وفي صفاته, الذي من عظمته وكبريائه, أن الأرض قبضته يوم القيامة, والسماوات مطويات بيمينه. 
ومن كبريائه, أن كرسيه, وسع السماوات والأرض. 
ومن عظمته وكبريائه, أن نواصي العباد بيده. 
فلا يتصرفون إلا بمشيئته, ولا يتحركون ويسكنون, إلا بإرادته. 
وحقيقة الكبرياء, التي لا يعلمها إلا هو, لا ملك مقرب, ولا نبي مرسل, أنها كل صفة كمال وجلال, وكبرياء, وعظمة, فهي ثابتة له, وله من تلك الصفة, أجلها وأكملها. 
ومن كبريائه, أن العبادات كلها, الصادرة من أهل السماوات والأرض, كلها المقصود منها, تكبيره وتعظيمه, وإجلاله وإكرامه. 
ولهذا كان التكبير, شعارا للعبادات الكبار, كالصلاة وغيرها.* 
*" ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فتصبح الأرض مخضرة إن الله لطيف خبير " (63)*
*هذا, حث منه تعالى, وترغيب في النظر بآياته الدالة على وحدانيته, وكماله, فقال: " أَلَمْ تَرَ " أي: ألم تشاهد ببصرك وبصيرتك " أَنَّ اللَّهَ أَنْزَلَ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً " وهو: المطر, فينزل على أرض خاشعة مجدبة, قد أغبرت أرجاؤها, ويبس ما فيها, من شجر, ونبات. 
" فَتُصْبِحُ الْأَرْضُ مُخْضَرَّةً " قد اكتست من كل زوج كريم, وصار لها بذلك, منظر بهيج. 
إن الذي أحياها بعد موتها وهمودها, لمحيي الموتى بعد أن كانوا رميما. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَطِيفٌ خَبِيرٌ " اللطيف الذي يدرك بواطن الأشياء, وخفيايتها, وسرائرها. 
الذي يسوق إلى عباده الخير, ويدفع عنهم الشر, بطرق لطيفة تخفى على العباد. 
ومن لطفه, أنه يري عبده, عزته في انتقامه وكمال اقتداره, ثم يظهر لطفه بعد أن أشرف العبد على الهلاك. 
ومن لطفه, أنه يعلم مواقع القطر من الأرض, وبذور الأرض في بواطنها. 
فيسوق ذلك الماء, إلى ذلك البذر, الذي خفي على علم الخلائق فينبت منه أنواع النبات. 
" خَبِيرٌ " بسرائر الأمور, وخبايا الصدور, وخفايا الأمور.* 
*" له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وإن الله لهو الغني الحميد " (64)*
*" لَهُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " خلقا وعبيدا, يتصرف فيهم بملكه وحكمته, وكمال اقتداره, أي لأحد غيره من الأمر شيء. 
" وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَهُوَ الْغَنِيُّ " بذاته الذي له الغنى المطلق التام, من جميع الوجوه. 
ومن غناه, أنه لا يحتاج إلى أحد من خلقه, ولا يواليهم من ذلة, ولا يتكثر بهم من قلة. 
ومن غناه, أنه ما اتخذ صاحبة ولا ولدا. 
ومن غناه, أنه صمد, لا يأكل ولا يشرب, ولا يحتاج إلى ما يحتاج إليه الخلق, بوجه من الوجوه, فهو يطعم ولا يطعم. 
ومن غناه, أن الخلق كلهم, مفتقرون إليه, في إيجادهم, وإعدادهم, وإمدادهم, وفي دينهم ودنياهم. 
ومن غناه, أنه لو اجتمع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض, الأحياء منهم والأموات, في صعيد واحد, فسأل كل منهم ما بلغت أمنيته, فأعطاهم فوق أمانيهم, ما نقص ذلك من ملكه شيئا. 
ومن غناه أن يده سحاء بالخير والبركات, الليل والنهار, لم يزل إفضاله على الأنفاس. 
ومن غناه وكرمه, ما أودعه في دار كرامته, مما لا عين رأت, ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
" الْحَمِيدِ " أي: المحمود في ذاته, وفي أسمائه, لكونها حسنى. 
وفي صفاته, لكونها كلها صفات كمال. 
وفي أفعاله, لكونها حمل دائرة بين العدل والإحسان, والرحمة, والحكمة وفي شرعه, لكونه لا يأمر إلا بما فيه مصلحة خالصة, أو راجحة, ولا ينهى إلا عما فيه, مفسدة خالصة أو راجحة, الذي له الحمد, الذي يملأ ما في السماوات والأرض, وما بينهما, وما شاء بعدهما, الذي لا يحصى العباد ثناء على حمده, بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه, وفوق ما يثني عليه عباده, وهو المحمود على توفيق من يوفقه, وخذلان من يخذله, وهو الغني في حمده, الحميد في غناه.* 
*" ألم تر أن الله سخر لكم ما في الأرض والفلك تجري في البحر بأمره ويمسك السماء أن تقع على الأرض إلا بإذنه إن الله بالناس لرءوف رحيم "(65)* 
*أي: ألم تشاهد ببصرك وقلبك, نعمة ربك السابغة, وأياديه الواسعة. 
" أَنَّ اللَّهَ سَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَا فِي الْأَرْضِ " من حيوانات, ونبات, وجمادات. 
فجميع ما في الأرض, مسخر لبني آدم, حيواناتها, لركوبه, وحمله, وأعماله, وأكله, وأنواع انتفاعه, وأشجارها, وثمارها, يقتاتها. 
وقد سلط على غرسها واستغلالها, ومعادنها, يستخرجها, وينتفع بها. 
" وَالْفُلْكِ " أي: وسخر لكم الفلك, وهي السفن " تَجْرِي فِي الْبَحْرِ بِأَمْرِهِ " تحملكم, وتحمل تجاراتكم, وتوصلكم من محل إلى محل. 
وتستخرجون من البحر, حلية تلبسونها. 
ومن رحمته بكم أنه يمسك " السَّمَاءَ أَنْ تَقَعَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ " فلولا رحمته وقدرته, لسقطت السماء على الأرض, فتلف ما عليها, وهلك من فيها " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يُمْسِكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ أَنْ تَزُولَا وَلَئِنْ زَالَتَا إِنْ أَمْسَكَهُمَا مِنْ أَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِهِ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا " . 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ بِالنَّاسِ لَرَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ " أرحم بهم من والديهم, ومن أنفسهم. 
ولهذا يريد لهم الخير, ويريدون لها الشر والضر. 
ومن رحمته, أن سخر لهم, ما سخر من هذه الأشياء.* 
*" وهو الذي أحياكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم إن الإنسان لكفور " (66)*
*" وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَحْيَاكُمْ " وأوجدكم من العدم " ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ " بعد أن أحياكم. 
" ثُمَّ يُحْيِيكُمْ " بعد موتكم, ليجازي المحسن بإحسانه, والمسيء بإساءته. 
" إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ " أي: جنسه, إلا من عصمه الله " لَكَفُورٌ " لنعم الله, كفور بالله, لا يعترف بإحسانه, بل ربما كفر بالبعث وقدرة ربه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (339)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحج
من الأية(67) الى الأية(78)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحج**
*

*" لكل أمة جعلنا منسكا هم ناسكوه فلا ينازعنك في الأمر وادع إلى ربك إنك لعلى هدى مستقيم "(67)*
*يخبر تعالى أنه جعل لكل أمة " مَنْسَكًا " أي: معبدا وعبادة, قد تختلف في بعض الأمور, مع اتفاقها على العدل والحكمة, كما قال تعالى: " لِكُلٍّ جَعَلْنَا مِنْكُمْ شِرْعَةً وَمِنْهَاجًا وَلَوْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ لَجَعَلَكُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَكِنْ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ فِي مَا آتَاكُمْ " الآية. 
" هُمْ نَاسِكُوهُ " أي: عاملون عليه, بحسب أحوالهم, فلا اعتراض على شريعة من الشرائع, خصوصا من الأميين, أهل الشرك, والجهل المبين. 
فإنه إذا ثبت رسالة إلى الرسول بأدلتها, وجب أن يتلقى جميع ما جاء به بالقبول والتسليم, وترك الاعتراض, ولهذا قال: " فَلَا يُنَازِعُنَّكَ فِي الْأَمْرِ " أي: لا ينازعنك المكذبون لك, ويعترضوا على بعض ما جئتهم به, بعقولهم الفاسدة, مثل منازعتهم في حل الميتة, بقياسهم الفاسد يقولون " تأكلون ما قتلتم, ولا تأكلون ما قتل الله " . 
وكقولهم " إِنَّمَا الْبَيْعُ مِثْلُ الرِّبَا " ونحو ذلك من اعتراضاتهم, التي لا يلزم الجواب عن أعيانها, وهم منكرون لأصل الرسالة, وليس فيها مجادلة ومحاجة بانفرادها, بل لكل مقام مقال. 
فصاحب هذا الاعتراض, المنكر لرسالة الرسول, إذا زعم أنه يجادل ليسترشد, يقال له: الكلام معك في إثبات الرسالة وعدمها, وإلا, فالاقتصار على هذه, دليل على أن مقصوده, العنت والتعجيز. 
ولهذا أمر الله رسوله, أن يدعو إلى ربه بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة, ويمضي على ذلك. 
سواء اعترض المعترضون أم لا. 
وأنه لا ينبغي أن يثنيك عن الدعوة شيء لأنك على " هُدًى مُسْتَقِيمٍ " أي: معتدل موصل للمقصود, متضمن علم الحق والعمل به. 
فأنت على ثقة من أمرك, ويقين من دينك, فيوجب ذلك لك الصلابة والمضي لما أمرك به ربك ولست على أمر مشكوك فيه, أو حديث مفترى, فتقف مع الناس, ومع أهوائهم, وآرائهم, ويوقفك اعتراضهم. 
ونظير هذا قوله تعالى: " فَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى اللَّهِ إِنَّكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ الْمُبِينِ " . 
مع أن في قوله " إِنَّكَ لَعَلَى هُدًى مُسْتَقِيمٍ " إرشادا لأجوبة المعترضين, على جزئيات الشرع, بالعقل الصحيح, فإن الهدى, وصف لكل ما جاء به الرسول. 
والهدى: ما تحصل به الهداية, في مسائل الأصول والفروع, وهي المسائل التي يعرف حسنها, وعدلها, وحكمهتا, بالعقل, والفطرة السليمة, وهذا يعرف بتدبر تفاصيل المأمورات والمنهيات.* 
*" وإن جادلوك فقل الله أعلم بما تعملون " (68)*
*ولهذه أمره الله بالعدول عن جدالهم في هذة الحالة فقال: " وَإِنْ جَادَلُوكَ فَقُلِ اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ " أي: هو عالم بمقاصدكم, ونياتكم, فمجازيكم عليها وهو " يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كُنْتُمْ فِيهِ تَخْتَلِفُونَ " . 
فمن وافق الصراط المستقيم, فهو من أهل النعيم, ومن زاغ عنه, فهو من أهل الجحيم. 
ومن تمام حكمه, أن يكون حكما بعلم, فلذلك ذكر إحاطة علمه, وإحاطة كتابه فقال:* 
*" ألم تعلم أن الله يعلم ما في السماء والأرض إن ذلك في كتاب إن ذلك على الله يسير " (70)*
*" أَلَمْ تَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ "  لا يخفى عليه منها خافية, من ظواهر الأمور, وبواطنها, خفيها, وجليها, متقدمها, ومتأخرها. 
ذلك العلم المحيط بما في السماء والأرض قد أثبته الله في كتاب, وهو اللوح المحفوظ, حين خلق الله القلم قال له " اكتب " قال: ما أكتب؟ قال: " اكتب ما هو كائن إلى يوم القيامة " . 
" إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ " وإن كان تصوره عندهم لا يحاط به, فالله تعالى يسير عليه أن يحيط علما بجميع الأشياء, وأن يكتب ذلك في كتاب مطابق للواقع.* 
*" ويعبدون من دون الله ما لم ينزل به سلطانا وما ليس لهم به علم وما للظالمين من نصير " (71)*
*يذكر تعالى حالة المشركين به, العادلين به غيره, وأن حالهم أقبح الحالات. 
وأنه لا مستند لهم على ما فعلوه, فليس لهم به علم, وإنما هو تقليد, تلقوه عن آبائهم الضالين. 
وقد يكون الإنسان لا علم عنده بما فعله, وهو - في نفس الأمر - له حجة ما علمها. 
فأخبر هنا, أن الله لم ينزل في ذلك سلطانا, أي: حجة تدل عليه, ويحوزه, بل قد أنزل البراهين القاطعة, على فساده, وبطلانه. 
ثم توعد الظالمين منهم المعاندين للحق فقال: " وَمَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ نَصِيرٍ " ينصرهم من عذاب الله, إذا نزل بهم وحل. 
وهل لهؤلاء, الذين لا علم لهم بما عليه, قصد في اتباع الآيات والهدى إذا جاءهم؟ أم هم راضون بما عليه من الباطل؟ ذكر ذلك بقوله: " وَإِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ " التي هي آيات الله الجليلة المستلزمة لبيان الحق من الباطل, لم يلتفتوا إليها, ولم يرفعوا بها رأسا. 
بل " تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا الْمُنْكَرَ " من بغضها وكراهتها, ترى وجوههم معبسة, وأبشارهم مكفهرة. 
" يَكَادُونَ يَسْطُونَ بِالَّذِينَ يَتْلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا " أي: يكادون يوقعون بهم القتل والضرب البليغ, من شدة بغضهم, وبغض الحق وعداوته. 
فهذه الحالة من الكفار بئست الحالة, وشرها بئس الشر. 
ولكن ثم ما هو شر منها, حالتهم التي يئولون إليها, فلهذا قال: " قُلْ أَفَأُنَبِّئُكُ  مْ بِشَرٍّ مِنْ ذَلِكُمُ النَّارُ وَعَدَهَا اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ " فهذه شرها طويل عريض, ومكروهها وآلامها, تزداد على الدوام.* 
*" يا أيها الناس ضرب مثل فاستمعوا له إن الذين تدعون من دون الله لن يخلقوا ذبابا ولو اجتمعوا له وإن يسلبهم الذباب شيئا لا يستنقذوه منه ضعف الطالب والمطلوب " (73)*
*هذا مثل ضربه الله, لقبح عبادة الأوثان, وبيان نقصان عقول من عبدها, وضعف الجميع فقال: " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ " هذا خطاب للمؤمنين والكفار, المؤمنون يزدادون علما وبصيرة, والكافرون, تقوم عليهم الحجة. 
" ضُرِبَ مَثَلٌ فَاسْتَمِعُوا لَهُ " أي: ألقوا إليه أسماعكم, وافهموا ما احتوى عليه, ولا يصادف منكم قلوبا لاهية, وأسماعا معرضة, بل ألقوا إليه القلوب والأسماع, وهو هذا. 
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " شمل ما يدعى من دون الله. 
" لَنْ يَخْلُقُوا ذُبَابًا " الذي هو من أحقر المخلوقات وأخسها. 
فليس في قدرتهم, خلق هذا المخلوق الضعيف, فما فوقه من باب أولى. 
" وَلَوِ اجْتَمَعُوا لَهُ " بل أبلغ من ذلك " وَإِنْ يَسْلُبْهُمُ الذُّبَابُ شَيْئًا لَا يَسْتَنْقِذُوهُ مِنْهُ " وهذا غاية ما يصير من العجز. 
" ضَعُفَ الطَّالِبُ " الذي هو المعبود من دون الله " وَالْمَطْلُوبُ " الذي هو الذباب, فكل منهما ضعيف. 
وأضعف منهما, من يتعلقون بهذا الضعيف, وينزلونه منزلة رب العالمين.* 
*" ما قدروا الله حق قدره إن الله لقوي عزيز " (74)*
*فهؤلاء " مَا قَدَرُوا اللَّهَ حَقَّ قَدْرِهِ " حيث سووا الفقير العاجز من جميع الوجوه, بالغني القوي من جميع الوجوه. 
سووا من لا يملك لنفسه, ولا لغيره نفعا ولا ضرا, ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا, بمن هو النافع الضار, المعطي المانع, مالك الملك. 
والمتصرف فيه بجميع أنواع التصريف. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَقَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ " أي: كامل القوة, كامل العزة. 
ومن كمال قوته وعزته, أن نواصي الخلق بيديه, وأنه لا يتحرك متحرك, ولا يسكن ساكن, إلا بإرادته ومشيئته, فما شاء الله كان, وما لم يشأ لم يكن. 
ومن كمال قوته, أن يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا. 
ومن كمال قوته, أنه يبعث الخلق كلهم, أولهم وآخرهم, بصيحة واحدة. 
ومن كمال قوته, أنه أهلك الجبابرة, والأمم العاتية, بشيء يسير, وسوط من عذابه.* 
*" الله يصطفي من الملائكة رسلا ومن الناس إن الله سميع بصير " (75)*
*لما بين تعالى كماله وضعف الأصنام, وأنه المعبود حقا, بين حالة الرسل, وتميزهم عن الخلق, بما تميزوا به, من الفضائل فقال: " اللَّهُ يَصْطَفِي مِنَ الْمَلَائِكَةِ رُسُلًا وَمِنَ النَّاسِ " أي: يختار ويجتبي من الملائكة رسلا, ومن الناس رسلا, يكونون أزكى ذلك النوع, وأجمعه لصفات المجد, وأحقه بالاصطفاء. 
فالرسل, لا يكونون إلا صفوة الخلق على الإطلاق. 
والذي اختارهم, واجتباهم, ليس جاهلا بحقائق الأشياء, أو يعلم شيئا دون شيء وأن المصطفى لهم, السميع, البصير, الذي قد أحاط علمه وسمعه وبصره بجميع الأشياء. 
فاختياره إياهم, عن علم منه, أنهم أهل لذلك, وأن الوحي يصلح فيهم كما قال  تعالى: " اللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ حَيْثُ يَجْعَلُ رِسَالَتَهُ " . 
" وَإِلَى اللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ الْأُمُورُ " أي: هو يرسل الرسل, يدعون الناس إلى الله. 
فمنهم المجيب, ومنهم الراد لدعوتهم, ومنهم العامل, ومنهم الناكل فهذا وظيفة الرسل. 
وأما الجزاء على تلك الأعمال, فمصيرها إلى الله, فلا تعدم منه, فضلا وعدلا.* 
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا اركعوا واسجدوا واعبدوا ربكم وافعلوا الخير لعلكم تفلحون " (77)*
*يأمر تعالى, عباده المؤمنين بالصلاة, وخص منها الركوع والسجود, لفضلهما وركنيتهما, وعبادته التي هي قرة العيون, وسلوة القلب المحزون, وأن ربوبيته وإحسانه على العباد, يقتضي منهم أن يخلصوا له العبادة, ويأمرهم بفعل الخير عموما. 
وعلق تعالى, الفلاح على هذه الأمور فقال: " لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ " . 
أي: تفوزون بالمطلوب المرغوب, وتنجون من المكروه المرهوب. 
فلا طريق للفلاح, سوى الإخلاص في عبادة الخالق, والسعي في نفع عبيده. 
فمن وفق لذلك, فله القدح المعلى, من السعادة, والنجاح والفلاح.* 
*" وجاهدوا في الله حق جهاده هو اجتباكم وما جعل عليكم في الدين من حرج ملة أبيكم إبراهيم هو سماكم المسلمين من قبل وفي هذا ليكون الرسول شهيدا عليكم وتكونوا شهداء على الناس فأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة واعتصموا بالله هو مولاكم فنعم المولى ونعم النصير " (78)*
*" وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ " والجهل بذل الوسع, في حصول الغرض المطلوب. 
فالجهاد في الحق جهاده, هو القيام التام بأمر الله, ودعوة الخلق إلى سبيله بكل طريق موصل إلى ذلك, من نصيحة وتعليم وقتال وأدب وزجر, ووعظ, وغير ذلك. 
" هُوَ اجْتَبَاكُمْ " أي: اختاركم - يا معشر المسلمين - من بين الناس, واختار لكم الدين, ورضيه لكم, واختار لكم أفصل الكتب, وأفضل الرسل. 
فقابلوا هذه المنحة العظيمة, بالقيام بالجهاد فيه حق القيام. 
ولما كان قوله: " وَجَاهِدُوا فِي اللَّهِ حَقَّ جِهَادِهِ " ربما توهم متوهم أن هذا, من باب تكليف ما لا يطاق, أو تكليف ما يشق, احترز منه بقوله: " وَمَا جَعَلَ عَلَيْكُمْ فِي الدِّينِ مِنْ حَرَجٍ " أي: مشقة وعسر, بل يسره غاية التيسير, وسهل بغاية السهولة. 
فأولا ما أمر وألزم إلا بما هو سهل على النفوس, لا يثقلها, ولا يؤودها. 
ثم إذا عرض بعض الأسباب الموجبة للتخفيف, خفف ما أمر به. 
إما بإسقاطه, أو إسقاط بعضه. 
ويؤخذ من هذه الآية, قاعدة شرعية وهي أن " المشقة تجلب التيسير " و " الضرورات تبيح المحظورات " . 
قيدخل في ذلك من الأحكام الفروعية, شيء كثير معروف في كتب الأحكام. 
" مِلَّةَ أَبِيكُمْ إِبْرَاهِيمَ " أي: هذه الملة المذكورة, والأوامر المزبورة, ملة أبيكم إبراهيم, التي ما زال عليها, فالزموها واستمسكوا بها. 
" هُوَ سَمَّاكُمُ الْمُسْلِمِينَ مِنْ قَبْلُ " أي: في الكتب السابقة, أنتم مذكورون ومشهورون [أي: بأن إبراهيم سماكم: مسلمين]. 
" وَفِي هَذَا " أي: هذا الكتاب, وهذا الشرع أي: ما زال هذا الاسم لكم قديما وحديثا. 
" لِيَكُونَ الرَّسُولُ شَهِيدًا عَلَيْكُمْ " بأعمالكم خيرها وشرها " وَتَكُونُوا شُهَدَاءَ عَلَى النَّاسِ " لكونكم خير أمة أخرجت للناس, أمة وسطا عدلا خيارا. 
تشهدون للرسل أنهم بلغوا أممهم, وتشهدون على الأمم أن رسلهم بلغتهم بما أخبركم الله به في كتابه. 
" فَأَقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ " بأركانها وشروطها, وحدودها, وجميع لوازمها. 
" وَآتُوا الزَّكَاةَ " المفروضة لمستحقيها شكرا لله, على ما أولاكم. 
" وَاعْتَصَمُوا بِاللَّهِ " أي: امتنعوا به وتوكلوا عليه في ذلك, ولا تتكلوا على حولكم وقوتكم. 
" هُوَ مَوْلَاكُمْ " الذي يتولى أموركم, فيدبركم بحسن تدبيره, ويصرفكم على أحسن تقديره. 
" فَنِعْمَ الْمَوْلَى وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ " أي: نعم المولى لمن تولاه, فحصل له مطلوبه " وَنِعْمَ النَّصِيرُ " لمن استنصره فدفع عنه المكروه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (340)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(1) الى الأية(10)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون**
**" قد أفلح المؤمنون " (1)
*


*هذا تنويه من الله, بذكر عباده المؤمنين, وذكر فلاحهم وسعادتهم, وبأي شيء وصلوا إلى ذلك. 
وفي ضمن ذلك, الحث على الاتصاف بصفاتهم, والترغيب فيها. 
فليزن العبد نفسه وغيره, على هذه الآيات, يعرف بذلك, ما معه, وما مع غيره من الإيمان, زيادة ونقصا, كثرة وقلة. 
فقوله " قَدْ أَفْلَحَ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ " أي: قد فازوا وسعدوا ونجحوا, وأدركوا كل ما يروم المؤمنون الذين آمنوا بالله وصدقوا المرسلين الذين من صفاتهم الكاملة أنهم " فِي صَلَاتِهِمْ خَاشِعُونَ " . 
والخشوع في الصلاة هو: حضور القلب بين يدي الله تعالى, مستحضرا لقربه. 
فيسكن لذلك قلبه, وتطمئن نفسه, وتسكن حركاته ويقل التفاته, متأدبا بين يدي ربه, مستحضرا جميع ما يقوله ويفعله في صلاته, من أول صلاته, إلى آخرها, فتنتفي بذلك, الوساوس والأفكار الردية. 
وهذا روح الصلاة, والمقصود منها, وهو الذي يكتب للعبد. 
فالصلاة التي لا خشوع فها ولا حضور قلب, وإن كانت مجزية مثابا عليها, فإن الثواب على حسب ما يعقل للقلب منها.* 
*" والذين هم عن اللغو معرضون " (3)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنِ اللَّغْوِ " هو الكلام الذي لا خير فيه, ولا فائدة " مُعْرِضُونَ " رغبة عنه, وتنزيها لأنفسهم, وترفعا عنه. 
وإذا مروا باللغو, مروا كراما, وإذا كانوا معرضين عن اللغو, فإعراضهم عن المحرم, من باب أولى, وأحرى. 
وإذا ملك العبد لسانه وخزنه - إلا في الخير - كان مالكا لأمره, كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, لمعاذ بن جبل حين وصاه بوصايا قال: " ألا أخبرك بملاك ذلك كله؟ قلت: بلى يا رسول الله, فأخذ بلسان نفسه وقال: كف عليك هذا " . 
فالمؤمنون من صفاتهم الحميدة, كف ألسنتهم عن اللغو والمحرمات.* 
*" والذين هم للزكاة فاعلون " (4)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِلزَّكَاةِ فَاعِلُونَ " أي مؤدون لزكاة أموالهم, على اختلاف أجناس الأموال, مزكين لأنفسهم من أدناس الأخلاق ومساوئ الأعمال التي تزكو النفوس بتركها وتجنبها. 
فأحسنوا في عبادة الخالق, في الخشوع في الصلاة, وأحسنوا إلى خلقه بأداء الزكاة.* 
*" والذين هم لفروجهم حافظون " (5)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ " عن الزنا ومن تمام حفظها تجنب ما يدعو إلى ذلك كالنظر واللمس ونحوهما. 
فحفظوا فروجهم عن كل أحد " إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ " من الإماء المملوكات " فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ " بقربهما, لأن الله تعالى أحلهما.* 
*" فمن ابتغى وراء ذلك فأولئك هم العادون " (7)*
*" فَمَنِ ابْتَغَى وَرَاءَ ذَلِكَ " غير الزوجة والسرية " فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْعَادُونَ " الذين تعدوا ما أحل الله إلى ما حرمه, المتجرئون على محارم الله. 
وعموم هذه الآية, يدل على تحريم المتعة, فإنها ليست زوجة حقيقة مقصودا بقاؤها, ولا مملوكة, وتحريم نكاح المحلل لذلك. 
ويدل قوله " أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ " أنه يشترط في حل المملوكة, أن تكون كلها في ملكه, فلو كان له بعضها لم تحل, الأنعام ليست مما ملكت يمينه, بل هي ملك له ولغيره. 
فإنه لا يجوز أن يشترك في المرأة الحرة زوجان, فلا يجوز أن يشتركا في الأمة المملوكة سيدان.* 
*" والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون " (8)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ لِأَمَانَاتِهِم  ْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ " . 
أي: مراعون لها, ضابطون, حافظون, حريصون على القيام بها وتنفيذها. 
وهذا عام في جميع الأمانات, التي هي حق لله, والتي هي حق للعباد. 
قال تعالى " إِنَّا عَرَضْنَا الْأَمَانَةَ عَلَى السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَالْجِبَالِ فَأَبَيْنَ أَنْ يَحْمِلْنَهَا وَأَشْفَقْنَ مِنْهَا وَحَمَلَهَا الْإِنْسَانُ " فجميع ما أوجبه الله على عبده, أمانة, على العبد حفظها بالقيام التام بها. 
وكذلك يدخل في ذلك, أمانات الآدميين, كأمانات الأموال, والأسرار, ونحوهما. 
فعلى العبد, مراعاة الأمرين, وأداء الأمانتين " إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَأْمُرُكُمْ أَنْ تُؤَدُّوا الْأَمَانَاتِ إِلَى أَهْلِهَا " . 
وكذلك العهد, يشمل العهد الذي بينهم وبين العباد, وهي الالتزامات والعقود, التي يعقدها العبد, فعليه مراعاتها والوفاء بها, ويحرم عليه, التفريط فيها, وإهمالها.* 
*" والذين هم على صلواتهم يحافظون " (9)*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَى صَلَوَاتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ " أي: يداومون عليها في أوقاتها وحدودها وأشراطها وأركانها. 
فمدحهم بالخشوع في الصلاة, وبالمحافظة عليها, لأنه لا يتم أمرهم إلا بالأمرين: فمن يداوم على الصلاة من غير خشوع, أو على الخشوع من دون محافظة عليها فإنه مذموم ناقص.* 
*" أولئك هم الوارثون " (10)*
*" أُولَئِكَ " الموصوفون بتلك الصفات " الْوَارِثُونَ الَّذِينَ يَرِثُونَ الْفِرْدَوْسَ " الذي هو أعلى الجنة ووسطها وأفضلها, لأنهم جعلوا من صفات الخير أعلاها وذروتها. 
أو المراد بذلك, جميع الجنة, ليدخل بذلك, عموم المؤمنين, على درجاتهم في مراتبهم, كل بحسب حاله. 
" هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ " لا يظعنون عنها, ولا يبغون عنها حولا, لاشتمالها على أكمل النعيم وأفضله, وأتمه, من غير مكدر ولا منغص.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (341)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(11) الى الأية(20)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون**

*


*" ولقد خلقنا الإنسان من سلالة من طين "(12)*
*ذكر الله في هذه الآيات أطوار الآدمي وتنقلاته, من ابتداء خلقه إلى آخر ما يصير إليه. 
فذكر ابتداء خلق أبي النوع البشري آدم عليه السلام, وأنه " مِنْ سُلَالَةٍ مِنْ طِينٍ " أي: قد سلت, وأخذت من جميع الأرض. 
ولذلك جاء بنوه على قدر الأرض: منهم الطيب والخبيث, وبين ذلك. 
والسهل, والحزن, وبين ذلك.* 
*" ثم جعلناه نطفة في قرار مكين " (13)*
*" ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاهُ " أي: جنس الآدميين " نُطْفَةٍ " تخرج من بين الصلب  والترائب, فتستقر " فِي قَرَارٍ مَكِينٍ " وهو: الرحم محفوظة من الفساد والريح وغير ذلك.* 
*" ثم خلقنا النطفة علقة فخلقنا العلقة مضغة فخلقنا المضغة عظاما فكسونا العظام لحما ثم أنشأناه خلقا آخر فتبارك الله أحسن الخالقين "(14)*
*" ثُمَّ خَلَقْنَا النُّطْفَةَ " التي قد استقرت قبل " عَلَقَةٍ " أي: دما أحمر, بعد مضي أربعين يوما من النطفة. 
" فَخَلَقْنَا الْعَلَقَةَ " بعد أربعين يوما " مُضْغَةٍ " أي: قطعة لحم صغيرة, بقدر ما يمضغ من صغرها. 
" فَخَلَقْنَا الْمُضْغَةَ " اللينة " عِظَامًا " صلبة, قد تخللت اللحم, بحسب حاجة البدن إليها. 
" فَكَسَوْنَا الْعِظَامَ لَحْمًا " أي: جعلنا اللحم, كسوة للعظام, كما جعلنا العظام, عمادا للحم, وذلك في الأربعين الثالثة. 
" ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَاهُ خَلْقًا آخَرَ " نفخ فيه الروح, فانتقل من كونه جمادا, إلى أن صار حيوانا. 
" فَتَبَارَكَ اللَّهُ " أي: تعالى, وتعاظم, وكثر خيره " أَحْسَنُ الْخَالِقِينَ " الذي " أحسن كل شيء خلقه. 
وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين وجعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين. 
ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه, وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا, ما  تشكرون " فخلقه كله حسنا, والإنسان من أحسن مخلوقاته, بل هو أحسنها على الإطلاق كما قال تعالى: " لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ " ولهذا كان خواصه, أفضل المخلوقات وأكملها*
*" ثم إنكم بعد ذلك لميتون " (15)*
*" ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ " الخلق, ونفخ الروح " لَمَيِّتُونَ " في أحد أطواركم وتنقلاتكم*
*" ثم إنكم يوم القيامة تبعثون " (16)*
*" ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ تُبْعَثُونَ " فتجازون بأعمالكم, حسنها وسيئها. 
قال تعالى: " أَيَحْسَبُ الْإِنْسَانُ أَنْ يُتْرَكَ سُدًى أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِنْ مَنِيٍّ يُمْنَى ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقَ فَسَوَّى فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ الزَّوْجَيْنِ الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى أَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَى أَنْ يُحْيِيَ الْمَوْتَى " .* 
*" ولقد خلقنا فوقكم سبع طرائق وما كنا عن الخلق غافلين " (17)*
*لما ذكر تعالى خلق الآدمي, ذكر مسكنه, وتوفر النعم عليه, من كل وجه فقال: " وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ " سقفا للبلاد, ومصلحة للعباد " سَبْعَ طَرَائِقَ " أي: سبع سموات طباقا, كل طبقة فوق الأخرى, قد زينت بالنجوم, والشمس, والقمر, وأودع فيها من مصالح الخلق, ما أودع. 
" وَمَا كُنَّا عَنِ الْخَلْقِ غَافِلِينَ " فكما أن خلقنا عام لكل مخلوق, فعلمنا أيضا, محيط بما خلقنا, فلا نغفل مخلوقا, ولا ننساه, ولا نخلق خلقا فنضيعه, ولا نغفل عن السماء فتقع على الأرض, ولا ننسى ذرة في لجج البحار, وجوانب الفلوات, ولا دابة إلا سقنا إليها رزقا " وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه  َا " . 
وكثيرا ما يقرن تعالى بين خلقه وعلمه كقوله " أَلَا يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ اللَّطِيفُ الْخَبِيرُ " " بَلَى وَهُوَ الْخَلَّاقُ الْعَلِيمُ " لأن خلق المخلوقات, من أقوى الأدلة العقلية, على علم خالقها وحكمته.* 
*" وأنزلنا من السماء ماء بقدر فأسكناه في الأرض وإنا على ذهاب به لقادرون " (18)*
*" وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً " يكون رزقا لكم ولأنعامكم, بقدر ما يكفيكم. 
فلا ينقصه, بحيث يتلف المساكن, ولا تعيش منه النباتات والأشجار. 
بل أنزله وقت الحاجة لنزوله, ثم صرفه, عند التضرر من دوامه. 
" فَأَسْكَنَّاهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ " أي: أنزلناه عليها, فسكن واستقر, وأخرج بقدرة منزله, جميع الأزواج النباتية, وأسكنه أيضا معدا, في خزائن الأرض, بحيث لم يذهب نازلا, حتى لا يوصل إليه, ولا يبلغ قعره. 
" وَإِنَّا عَلَى ذَهَابٍ بِهِ لَقَادِرُونَ " إما بأن لا ننزله, أو ننزله, فيذهب نازلا, لا يوصل إليه, أو لا يوجد منه المقصود منه. 
وهذا تنبيه منه لعباده, أن يشكروه على نعمته, ويقدروا عدمها, ماذا يحصل به  من الضرر, كقوله تعالى: " قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَاؤُكُمْ غَوْرًا فَمَنْ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِمَاءٍ مَعِينٍ " , " فَأَنْشَأْنَا  لَكُمْ بِهِ " أي: بذلك الماء " جَنَّاتٍ " أي: بساتين " مِنْ نَخِيلٍ وَأَعْنَابٍ " . 
خص تعالى, هذين النوعين, مع أنه ينشر منه غيرهما من الأشجار, لفضلهما, ومنافعهما, التي فاقت بها الأشجار, ولهذا ذكر العام في قوله: " لَكُمُ " أي: في تلك الجنات " فَوَاكِهُ كَثِيرَةٌ وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ " من تين, وأترج, ورمان, وتفاح وغيرها.*
*" وشجرة تخرج من طور سيناء تنبت بالدهن وصبغ للآكلين " (20)*
*" وَشَجَرَةً تَخْرُجُ مِنْ طُورِ سَيْنَاءَ " وهي شجرة الزيتون, أي: جنسها. 
خصت بالذكر, لأن مكانها خاص, في أرض الشام, ولمنافعها, التي ذكر بعضها في قوله: " تَنْبُتُ بِالدُّهْنِ وَصِبْغٍ لِلْآكِلِينَ " أي: فيها الزيت, الذي هو دهن, يكثر استعماله من الاستصباح به, واصطباغ للآكلين, أي: يجعل إداما للآكلين, وغير ذلك من المنافع.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (342)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(21) الى الأية(28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون**
*
*
" وإن لكم في الأنعام لعبرة نسقيكم مما في بطونها ولكم فيها منافع كثيرة ومنها تأكلون " (21)*
*أي: ومن نعمه عليكم, أن سخر لكم الأنعام من الإبل, والبقر, والغنم, فيها عبرة للمعتبرين, ومنافع للمنتفعين. 
" نُسْقِيكُمْ مِمَّا فِي بُطُونِهَا " من لبن, يخرج من بين فرث ودم, لبن, خالص, سائغ للشاربين. 
" وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَنَافِعُ كَثِيرَةٌ " من أصوافها, وأوبارها, وأشعارها,  وجعل لكم من جلود الأنعام بيوتا, تستخفونها يوم ظعنكم, ويوم إقامتكم "  وَمِنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ " أفضل المآكل من لحم وشحم.* 
*" وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون " (22)*
*"  وَعَلَيْهَا وَعَلَى الْفُلْكِ تُحْمَلُونَ " أي: جعلها لكم في البر,  تحملون عليها أثقالكم إلى بلد, لم تكونوا بالغيه, إلا بشق الأنفس. 
كما جعل لكم السفن في البحر, تحملكم, وتحمل متاعكم, قليلا كان, أو كثيرا. 
فالذي أنعم بهذه النعم, وصنف أنواع الإحسان, وأدر علينا من خيره المدرار,  هو الذي يستحق كمال الشكر, وكمال الثناء, والاجتهاد في عبوديته وأن لا  يستعان بنعمه على معاصيه.* 
*" ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون " (23)*
*يذكر  تعالى رسالة عبده ورسوله, نوح عليه السلام, أول رسول أرسله لأهل الأرض  فأرسله إلى قومه, وهم يعبدون الأصنام, فأمر بعبادة الله وحده فقال: " يَا  قَوْمِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ " أي: أخلصوا له العبادة, لأن العبادة, لا تصح  إلا بإخلاصها. 
" مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ " فيه إبطال ألوهية غير الله, وإثبات  الإلهية لله تعالى, لأنه الخالق الرازق, الذي له الكمال كله, وغيره بخلاف  ذلك. 
" أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " ما أنتم عليه من عبادة الأوثان, والأصنام, التي صورت على صور قوم صالحين, فعبدوها مع الله. 
فاستمر على ذلك, يدعوهم سرا وجهارا, وليلا ونهارا, ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما, وهم لا يزدادون إلا عتوا ونفورا.* 
*"  فقال الملأ الذين كفروا من قومه ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يريد أن يتفضل عليكم  ولو شاء الله لأنزل ملائكة ما سمعنا بهذا في آبائنا الأولين " (24)*
*"  فَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ " من قومه الأشراف والسادة المتبوعون - على وجه المعارضة  لنبيهم نوح, والتحذير من اتباعه -: " مَا هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ  يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَفَضَّلَ عَلَيْكُمْ " أي: ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم, قصده حين  ادعى النبوة أن يزيد عليكم فضيلة, ليكون متبوعا, وإلا فما الذي يفضله  عليكم, وهو من جنسكم؟. 
وهذه المعارضة, لا زالت موجودة, في مكذبي الرسل. 
وقد أجاب الله عنها بجواب شاف, على ألسنة رسله كما في " قالوا " أي: لرسلهم  " إِنْ أَنْتُمْ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا تُرِيدُونَ أَنْ تَصُدُّونَا  عَمَّا كَانَ يَعْبُدُ آبَاؤُنَا فَأْتُونَا بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ قَالَتْ  لَهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ إِنْ نَحْنُ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ  يَمُنُّ عَلَى مَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ " . 
فأخبروا أن هذا فضل الله ومنته, فليس لكم أن تحجروا على الله, وتمنعوه من إيصال فضله علينا. 
وقالوا أيضا: ولو شاء الله لأنزل ملائكة. 
وهذه أيضا معارضة بالمشيئة باطلة, فإنه وإن كان لو شاء لأنزل ملاكة, فإنه  حكيم رحيم, حكمته ورحمته, تقتضي أن يكون الرسول من جنس الآدميين لأن  الملائكة, لا قدرة لهم على مخاطبته, ولا يمكن أن يكون إلا بصورة رجل ثم  يعود اللبس عليهم كما كان. 
وقولهم: " مَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا " أي بإرسال الرسول " فِي آبَائِنَا الْأَوَّلِينَ " . 
وأي حجة في عدم سماعهم إرسال رسول في آبائهم الأولين؟ لأنهم لم يحيطوا علما, بما تقدم, فلا يجعلوا جهلهم حجة لهم. 
وعلى تقدير أنه لم يرسل منهم رسولا, فإما أن يكونوا على الهدى, فلا حاجة لإرسال الرسول إذ ذاك. 
وإما أن يكونوا على غيره, فليحمدوا ربهم, ويشكروه أن خصهم بنعمة, لم تأت آباءهم, ولا شعروا بها. 
ولا يجعلوا عدم الإحسان على غيرهم, سببا لكفرهم للإحسان إليهم.* 
*" إن هو إلا رجل به جنة فتربصوا به حتى حين "(25)*
*" إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ " أي: مجنون " فَتَرَبَّصُوا بِهِ " أي: انتظروا به " حَتَّى حِينٍ " إلى أن يأتيه الموت. 
وهذه الشبه التي أوردوها, معارضة لنبوة نبيهم, دالة على شدة كفرهم وعنادهم,  وعلى أنهم في غاية الجهل والضلال, فإنها لا تصلح للمعارضة, بوجه من  الوجوه, كما ذكرنا, بل هي في نفسها متناقضة متعارضة. 
فقولهم: " مَا هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يَتَفَضَّلَ  عَلَيْكُمْ " أثبتوا أن له عقلا يكيدهم به, ليعلوهم, ويسودهم, ويحتاج - مع  هذا - أن يحذر منه لئلا يغتر به. 
فكيف يلتئم مع قولهم: " إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ " وهل هذا  إلا من مشبه ضال, منقلب عليه الأمر, قصده: الدفع بأي طريق اتفق له, غير  عالم بما يقول؟!!. 
ويأبى الله إلا أن يظهر خزي من عاداه وعادى رسله.* 
*" قال رب انصرني بما كذبون " (26)*
*فلما  رأى نوح أنه لا يفيدهم دعاؤه إلا فرارا " قَالَ رَبِّ انْصُرْنِي بِمَا  كَذَّبُونِ " فاستنصر ربه عليهم, غضبا, حيث ضيعوا أمره, وكذبوا رسله وقال: "  رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا إِنَّكَ  إِنْ تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّوا عِبَادَكَ وَلَا يَلِدُوا إِلَّا فَاجِرًا  كَفَّارًا " قال تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ نَادَانَا نُوحٌ فَلَنِعْمَ  الْمُجِيبُونَ " .* 
*"  فأوحينا إليه أن اصنع الفلك بأعيننا ووحينا فإذا جاء أمرنا وفار التنور  فاسلك فيها من كل زوجين اثنين وأهلك إلا من سبق عليه القول منهم ولا  تخاطبني في الذين ظلموا إنهم مغرقون " (27)*
*" فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَيْهِ " عند استجابتنا له, سببا, ووسيلة للنجاة, قبل وقوع أسبابه. 
" أَنِ اصْنَعِ الْفُلْكَ " أي: السفينة " بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَوَحْيِنَا " أي:  بأمرنا لك, ومعونتنا, وأنت في حفظنا وكلاءتنا بحيث نراك ونسمعك. 
" فَإِذَا جَاءَ أَمْرُنَا " بإرسال الطوفان الذي عذبوا به " وَفَارَ التَّنُّورُ " . 
أي: فارت الأرض, وتفجرت عيونا, حتى محل النار, الذي لم تجر العادة إلا ببعده عن الماء. 
" فَاسْلُكْ فِيهَا مِنْ كُلٍّ زَوْجَيْنِ اثْنَيْنِ " أي: أدخل في الفلك  من كل جنس من الحيوانات, ذكرا وأنثى, تبقى مادة النسل لسائر الحيوانات,  التي اقتضت الحكمة الربانية إيجادها في الأرض. 
" وَأَهْلَكَ " أي: أدخلهم " إِلَّا مَنْ سَبَقَ عَلَيْهِ الْقَوْلُ " كابنه. 
" وَلَا تُخَاطِبْنِي فِي الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا " أي: لا تدعني أن أنجيهم, فإن القضاء والقدر, قد حتم أنهم مغرقون.* 
*" فإذا استويت أنت ومن معك على الفلك فقل الحمد لله الذي نجانا من القوم الظالمين "(28)*
*"  فَإِذَا اسْتَوَيْتَ أَنْتَ وَمَنْ مَعَكَ عَلَى الْفُلْكِ " أي: علوتم  عليها, واستقلت بكم في تيار الأمواج, ولجج اليم, فاحمدوا الله على النجاة  والسلامة. 
فقل الحمد لله الذي نجانا من القوم الظالمين, وهذا تعليم منه له, ولمن معه,  أن يقولوا هذا شكرا له, وحمدا على نجاتهم من القوم الظالمين في عملهم  وعذابهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (343)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(29) الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون

**
*
*" وقل رب أنزلني منزلا مباركا وأنت خير المنزلين " (29)
*
*" وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَنْزِلْنِي مُنْزَلًا مُبَارَكًا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الْمُنْزِلِينَ " أي: وبقيت عليكم نعمة أخرى, فادعوا الله فيها, وهي أن ييسر الله لكم منزلا مباركا. 
فاستجاب الله دعاءه, قال الله: " وَقُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ وَاسْتَوَتْ عَلَى الْجُودِيِّ وَقِيلَ بُعْدًا لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ " إلى أن قال: " قِيلَ يَا نُوحُ اهْبِطْ بِسَلَامٍ مِنَّا وَبَرَكَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَى أُمَمٍ مِمَّنْ مَعَكَ " الآية.* 


*" إن في ذلك لآيات وإن كنا لمبتلين " (30)
*
*" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ " أي: في هذه القصة " لَآيَاتٍ " تدل على أن الله وحده المعبود, وعلى أن رسوله نوحا, صادق, وأن قومه كاذبون, وعلى رحمة الله بعباده, حيث حملهم في صلب أبيهم نوح, في الفلك لما غرق أهل الأرض. 
والفلك أيضا من آيات الله قال تعالى: " وَلَقَدْ تَرَكْنَاهَا آيَةً فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ " ولهذا جمعها هنا لأنها تدل على عدة آيات ومطالب. 
" وَإِنْ كُنَّا لَمُبْتَلِينَ " .* 

*" ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم قرنا آخرين " (31)
*
*لما ذكر نوحا وقومه, وكيف أهلكهم قال: " ثُمَّ أَنْشَأْنَا مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ قَرْنًا آخَرِينَ " . 
الظاهر أنهم " ثمود " قوم صالح, عليه السلام لأن هذه القصة تشبه قصتهم.* 

*" فأرسلنا فيهم رسولا منهم أن اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره أفلا تتقون " (32)
*
*" فَأَرْسَلْنَا فِيهِمْ رَسُولًا مِنْهُمْ " من جنسهم, يعرفون نسبه وحسبه, وصدقه, ليكون ذلك أسرع لانقيادهم, إذا كان منهم, وأبعد عن اشمئزازهم فدعا إلى ما دعت إليه الرسل أممهم " أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرُهُ " . 
فكلهم اتفقوا على هذه الدعوة, وهي أول دعوة يدعون بها أممهم, الأمر بعبادة الله, والإخبار أنه المستحق لذلك, والنهي عن عبادة ما سواه, والإخبار ببطلان ذلك وفساده. 
ولهذا قال: " أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " ربكم, فتجتنبوا هذه الأوثان والأصنام.* 

*" وقال الملأ من قومه الذين كفروا وكذبوا بلقاء الآخرة وأترفناهم في الحياة الدنيا ما هذا إلا بشر مثلكم يأكل مما تأكلون منه ويشرب مما تشربون " (33)
*
*" وَقَالَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْ قَوْمِهِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا وَكَذَّبُوا بِلِقَاءِ الْآخِرَةِ وَأَتْرَفْنَاهُ  مْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا " أي: قال الرؤساء  الذين جمعوا بين الكفر والمعاندة, وإنكار البعث والجزاء, وأطغاهم ترفهم في الحياة الدنيا, معارضة لنبيهم, وتكذيبا, وتحذيرا  منه: " مَا هَذَا إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُكُمْ " أي: من جنسكم " يَأْكُلُ  مِمَّا تَأْكُلُونَ مِنْهُ وَيَشْرَبُ مِمَّا تَشْرَبُونَ " . 
فما الذي يفضله عليكم؟ فهلا كان ملكا, لا يأكل الطعام, ولا يشرب الشراب.* 

*" ولئن أطعتم بشرا مثلكم إنكم إذا لخاسرون " (34)
*
*" وَلَئِنْ أَطَعْتُمْ بَشَرًا مِثْلَكُمْ إِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَخَاسِرُونَ "  أي: إن تبعتموه وجعلتموه لكم رئيسا, وهو مثلكم إنكم لمسلوبو العقل, نادمون على ما فعلتم. 
وهذا من العجب, فإن الخسارة والندامة حقيقة, لمن لم يتابعه, ولم ينقد له. 
والجهل والسفه العظيم, لمن تكبر عن الانقياد لبشر, خصه الله بوحيه, وفضله برسالته, وابتلي بعبادة الشجر والحجر. 
وهذا نظير قولهم: " فَقَالُوا أَبَشَرًا مِنَّا وَاحِدًا نَتَّبِعُهُ إِنَّا إِذًا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ وَسُعُرٍ أَؤُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ بَيْنِنَا بَلْ هُوَ كَذَّابٌ أَشِرٌ " . 
فلما أنكروا رسالته وردوها, أنكروا ما جاء به من البعث بعد الموت, والمجازاة على الأعمال فقالوا:* 


*" أيعدكم أنكم إذا متم وكنتم ترابا وعظاما أنكم مخرجون " (35)
*
*" أَيَعِدُكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ إِذَا مِتُّمْ وَكُنْتُمْ تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَنَّكُمْ مُخْرَجُونَ هَيْهَاتَ هَيْهَاتَ لِمَا تُوعَدُونَ " أي: بعيد بعيد ما يعدكم به, من البعث, بعد أن تمزقتم, وكنتم ترابا وعظاما. 
فنظروا نظرا قاصرا, ورأوا هذا, بالنسبة إلى قدرهم غير ممكن. 
فقاسوا قدرة الخالق بقدرهم, تعالى الله عن ذلك. 
فأنكروا قدرته على إحياء الموتى وعجزوه غاية التعجيز, ونسوا خلقهم أول مرة, وأن الذي أنشأهم من العدم, فإعادته لهم بعد البلى, أهون عليه وكلاهما هين لديه. 
فلم لا ينكرون أول خلقهم, ويكابرون المحسوسات, ويقولون: إننا لم نزل موجودين, حتى يسلم لهم إنكارهم البعث, وينتقلو معهم إلى الاحتجاج على إثبات وجود الخالق العظيم؟. 
وهنا دليل آخر, وهو: أن الذي أحيا الأرض بعد موتها, إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى, إنه على كل شيء قدير. 
وثم دليل آخر, وهو ما أجاب به المنكرين للبعث في قوله: " بَلْ عَجِبُوا أَنْ جَاءَهُمْ مُنْذِرٌ مِنْهُمْ فَقَالَ الْكَافِرُونَ هَذَا شَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا ذَلِكَ رَجْعٌ بَعِيدٌ " فقال في جوابهم: " قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا تَنْقُصُ الْأَرْضُ مِنْهُمْ " أي في البلى. 
" وَعِنْدَنَا كِتَابٌ حَفِيظٌ "* 


*" إن هي إلا حياتنا الدنيا نموت ونحيا وما نحن بمبعوثين " (37)
*
*" إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا حَيَاتُنَا الدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا " أي: يموت أناس, ويحيا أناس " وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَبْعُوثِينَ " . 
" إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا رَجُلٌ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ " فلهذا أتى بما أتى به من توحيد الله, وإثبات المعاد " فَتَرَبَّصُوا بِهِ حَتَّى حِينٍ " أي: ارفعوا عنه العقوبة بالقتل وغيره, احتراما له, ولأنه مجنون غير مؤاخذ بما يتكلم به. 
أي: فلم يبق بزعمهم الباطل, مجادلة معه, لصحة ما جاء به, فإنهم قد زعموا بطلانه. 
وإنما بقي الكلام, هل يوقعون به أم لا؟. 
فبزعمهم أن عقولهم الرزينة اقتضت الإبقاء عليه, وترك الإيقاع به, مع قيام الموجب. 
فهل فوق هذا العناد والكفر غاية؟!!. 
ولهذا لما اشتد كفرهم, ولم ينفع فيهم الإنذار, دعا عليهم نبيهم فقال: " رَبِّ انْصُرْنِي بِمَا كَذَّبُونِ " أي بإهلاكهم, وخزيهم الدنيوي, قبل الآخرة. 
فـ " قَالَ " الله مجيبا لدعوته: " عَمَّا قَلِيلٍ لَيُصْبِحُنَّ نَادِمِينَ فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الصَّيْحَةُ بِالْحَقِّ " لا بالظلم والجور, بل بالعدل وظلمهم, أخذتهم الصيحة, فأهلكتهم عن آخرهم. 
" فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ غُثَاءً " أي هشيما يبسا بمنزلة غثاء السيل الملقى في جنبات الوادي, وقال في الآية الأخرى " إِنَّا أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَكَانُوا كَهَشِيمِ الْمُحْتَظِرِ " " فَبُعْدًا لِلْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ " أي: أتبعوا مع عذابهم, البعد واللعنة والذم من العالمين. 
" فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ السَّمَاءُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُوا مُنْظَرِينَ " . 
هذا التعبير مجاز عن عدم الاكتراث بهلاكهم والاعتداد بوجودهم. 
وفيه تهكم بهم, وبحالهم المنافية لحال من يعظم فقده, فيقال عنه: " بكت عليه السماء والأرض " . 
ومنه ما روي " أن المؤمن إذا مات, ليبكي عليه مصلاه, ومحل عبادته, ومصاعد عمله, ومهابط رزقه, وآثاره في الأرض " . 
وعن الحسن يبكي عليه أهل السماء والأرض. 
" وَمَا كَانُوا " لما جاءهم وقت هلاكهم " مُنْظَرِينَ " أي: ممهلين إلى وقت آخر, بل عجل لهم العذاب في الدنيا. 
والمعنى الإجمالي: فما حزنت عليهم السماء والأرض عندما أخذهم العذاب, لهوان شأنهم, لأنهم ماتوا كفارا, ولم ينظروا لتوبة, ولم يمهلوا لتدارك تقصيرهم احتقارا لهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (344)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(38) الى الأية(52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون*


*" ثم أنشأنا من بعدهم قرونا آخرين " (42)
*
*أي: ثم أنشأنا من بعد هؤلاء المكذبين المعاندين, قرونا آخرين, كل أمة في وقت مسمى, وأجل محدود, لا تتقدم عنه ولا تتأخر. 
وأرسلنا إليهم رسلا متتابعة, لعلهم يؤمنون ويبينون. 
فلم يزل الكفر والتكذيب, دأب الأمم العصاة, والكفرة البغاة كلما جاء أمة رسولها, كذبوه, مع أن كل رسول يأتي من الآيات, ما يؤمن على مثله البشر. 
بل مجرد دعوة الرسل وشرعهم, يدل على حقية ما جاءوا به. 
" فَأَتْبَعْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ بَعْضًا " بالهلاك, فلم يبق منهم باقية, وتعطلت مساكنهم من بعدهم. 
" وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَحَادِيثَ " يتحدث بهم من بعدهم, ويكونون عبرة للمتقين, ونكالا للمكذبين, وخزيا عليهم مقرونا بعذابهم. 
" فَبُعْدًا لِقَوْمٍ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ " ما أشقاهم!! وتعسا لهم, ما أخسر صفقتهم!!. 
مر علي منذ زمان طويل, كلام لبعض العلماء لا يحضرني الآن اسمه, وهو أنه بعد موسى ونزول التوراة, رفع الله العذاب عن الأمم, أي: عذاب الاستئصال, وشرع للمكذبين المعاندين بالجهاد, ولم أدر من أين أخذه. 
فلما تدبرت هذه الآيات, مع الآيات التي في سورة القصص, تبين لي وجهه. 
أما هذه الآيات, فلأن الله, ذكر الأمم المهلكة المتتابعة على الهلاك. 
ثم أخبر أنه أرسل موسى بعدهم, وأنزل عليه التوراة, فيها الهداية للناس. 
ولا يرد على هذا, إهلاك فرعون, فإنه قبل نزول التوراة. 
وأما الآيات التي في سورة القصص, فهي صريحة جدا. 
فإنه لما ذكر هلاك فرعون قال: " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ " فهذا صريح أنه آتاه الكتاب بعد هلاك الأمم الباغية. 
وأخبر أنه أنزله بصائر للناس, وهدى ورحمة. 
ولعل من هذا, ما ذكر الله في سورة " يونس " من قولة " ثم بعثنا من بعده " أي من بعد نوح " رسلا إلى قومهم فما كانوا ليؤمنوا بما كذبوا به من قبل كذلك نطبع على قلوب المعتدين ثم بعثنا من بعدهم موسى وهرون " الآيات والله أعلم.* 


*" ثم أرسلنا موسى وأخاه هارون بآياتنا وسلطان مبين " (45)
*
*فقوله " ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى " بن عمران, كليم الرحمن " وَأَخَاهُ هَارُونَ " حين سأل ربه أن يشركه في أمره فأجاب سؤله. 
" بِآيَاتِنَا " الدالة على صدقهما وصحة ما جاءا به " وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ " أي: حجة بينة. 
من قوتها, أن تقهر القلوب, وتتسلط عليها لقوتها فتنقاد لها قلوب المؤمنين, وتقوم الحجة البينة على المعاندين. 
وهذا كقوله " وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى تِسْعَ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ " ولهذا رئيس المعاندين عرف الحق وعاند " فَاسْأَلْ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِذْ جَاءَهُمْ " بتلك الآيات البينات " فَقَالَ " له " فِرْعَوْنُ إِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا مُوسَى مَسْحُورًا قَالَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا أَنْزَلَ هَؤُلَاءِ إِلَّا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ بَصَائِرَ وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّكَ يَا فِرْعَوْنُ مَثْبُورًا " . 
وقال تعالى: " وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ ظُلْمًا وَعُلُوًّا " . 
وقال هنا " ثُمَّ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَى وَأَخَاهُ هَارُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا وَسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ " كـ " هامان " وغيره من رؤسائهم. 
" فَاسْتَكْبَرُوا " أي: تكبروا عن الإيمان بالله, واستكبروا على أنبيائه. 
" وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا عَالِينَ " أي: وصفهم العلو, والقهر, والفساد في الأرض, فلهذا صدر منهم الاستكبار, ذلك غير مستكثر منهم.* 


*" فقالوا أنؤمن لبشرين مثلنا وقومهما لنا عابدون " (47)
*
*" فَقَالُوا " كبرا وتيها, وتحذيرا لضعفاء العقول, وتمويها: " أَنُؤْمِنُ لِبَشَرَيْنِ مِثْلِنَا " كما قاله من قبلهم سواء بسواء, وتشابهت قلوبهم في الكفر, فتشابهت أقوالهم وأفعالهم, وجحدوا منة الله عليهما بالرسالة. 
" وَقَوْمِهِ مَا " أي: بنو إسرائيل " لَنَا عَابِدُونَ " أي معبدون بالأعمال والأشغال الشاقة كما قال تعالى " وَإِذْ نَجَّيْنَاكُمْ مِنْ آلِ فِرْعَوْنَ يَسُومُونَكُمْ سُوءَ الْعَذَابِ يُذَبِّحُونَ أَبْنَاءَكُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيُونَ نِسَاءَكُمْ وَفِي ذَلِكُمْ بَلَاءٌ مِنْ رَبِّكُمْ عَظِيمٌ " . 
فكيف نكون تابعين بعد أن كنا متبوعين؟!! وكيف يكون هؤلاء, رؤساء علينا؟!! ونظير قولهم, قول قوم نوح: " أَنُؤْمِنُ لَكَ وَاتَّبَعَكَ الْأَرْذَلُونَ " " وَمَا نَرَاكَ اتَّبَعَكَ إِلَّا الَّذِينَ هُمْ أَرَاذِلُنَا بَادِيَ الرَّأْيِ " من المعلوم أن هذا, لا يصلح لدفع الحق, وأنه تكذيب ومعاندة.* 


*" فكذبوهما فكانوا من المهلكين " (48)
*
*ولهذا قال: " فَكَذَّبُوهُمَا فَكَانُوا مِنَ الْمُهْلَكِينَ " في الغرق في البحر, وبنو إسرائيل ينظرون.* 

*" ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب لعلهم يهتدون "(49) 
*
*" وَلَقَدْ آتَيْنَا مُوسَى " بعدما أهلك الله فرعون وخلص الشعب الإسرائيلي مع موسى, وتمكن حينئذ, من إقامة أمر الله فيهم, وإظهار شعائره, وعده الله أن ينزل عليه التوراة, أربعين ليلة, فذهب لميقات ربه, قال الله تعالى " وَكَتَبْنَا لَهُ فِي الْأَلْوَاحِ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ مَوْعِظَةً وَتَفْصِيلًا لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ " . 
ولهذا قال هنا: " لَعَلَّهُمْ يَهْتَدُونَ " أي: بمعرفة تفاصيل الأمر والنهي, والثواب والعقاب, ويعرفون ربهم, بأسمائه وصفاته.* 


*" وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين " (50)
*
*أي: وامتننا على عيسى بن مريم, وجعلناه وأمه, من آيات الله العجيبة, حيث حملته, وولدته, من غير أب, وتكلم في المهد صبيا, وأجرى الله على يديه من الآيات, ما أجرى. 
" وَآوَيْنَاهُمَا إِلَى رَبْوَةٍ " أي: مكان مرتفع, وهذا - والله أعلم - وقت وضعها. 
" ذَاتِ قَرَارٍ " أي مستقر وراحة " وَمَعِينٍ " أي: ماء جار. 
بدليل قوله: " قَدْ جَعَلَ رَبُّكِ تَحْتَكِ " أي: تحت المكان الذي أنت فيه, لارتفاعه. 
" سَرِيًّا " أي: نهرا وهو الماء المعين " وَهُزِّي إِلَيْكِ بِجِذْعِ النَّخْلَةِ تُسَاقِطْ عَلَيْكِ رُطَبًا جَنِيًّا فَكُلِي وَاشْرَبِي وَقَرِّي عَيْنًا " .* 

*" يا أيها الرسل كلوا من الطيبات واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون عليم " (51)
*
*هذا أمر منه تعالى لرسله بأكل الطيبات, التي هي الرزق, والطيب الحلال. 
والشكر لله, بالعمل الصالح, الذي به يصلح القلب والبدن, والدنيا والآخرة. 
ويخبرهم أنه بما يعملون عليم, فكل عمل عملوه, وكل سعي اكتسبوه, فإن الله يعلمه, وسيجازيهم عليه, أتم الجزاء وأفضله. 
فدل هذا على أن الرسل كلهم, متفقون على إباحة الطيبات, من المآكل وتحريم الخبائث منها, وأنهم متفقون على كل عمل صالح. 
وإن تنوعت بعض أجناس المأمورات, واختلفت بها الشرائع, فإنها كلها عمل صالح ولكن تتفاوت بتفاوت الأزمنة. 
ولهذا, الأعمال الصالحة, التي هي صلاح في جميع الأزمنة, قد اتفقت عليها الأنبياء والشرائع, كالأمر بتوحيد الله, وإخلاص الدين له, ومحبته, وخوفه, ورجائه, والبر, والصدق, والوفاء بالعهد, وصلة الأرحام, وبر الوالدين والإحسان إلى الضعفاء والمساكين, واليتامى, والحنو والإحسان إلى الخلق, ونحو ذلك من الأعمال الصالحة. 
ولهذا كان أهل العلم, والكتب السابقة, والعقل, حين بعث الله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, يستدلون على نبوته بأجناس ما يأمر به, وينهى عنه. 
كما جرى لهرقل وغيره, فإنه إذا أمر بما أمر به الأنبياء, الذين من قبله, ونهى عما نهوا عنه, دل على أنه من جنسهم. 
بخلاف الكذاب, فلا بد أن يأمر بالشر, وينهى عن الخير.* 


*" وإن هذه أمتكم أمة واحدة وأنا ربكم فاتقون " (52)
*
*ولهذا قال تعالى للرسل: " وَإِنَّ هَذِهِ أُمَّتُكُمْ " أي: جماعتكم - يا معشر الرسل - " أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً " متفقة على دين واحد, وربكم واحد. 
" فَاتَّقُونِ " بامتثال أوامري, واجتناب زواجري. 
وقد أمر الله المؤمنين, بما أمر به المرسلين, لأنهم بهم يقتدون, وخلفهم يسلكون. 
فقال: " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا كُلُوا مِنْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ وَاشْكُرُوا لِلَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ إِيَّاهُ تَعْبُدُونَ " فالواجب على كل المنتسبين إلى الأنبياء وغيرهم, أن يمتثلوا هذا, ويعملوا به. 
ولكن أبى الظالمون الجاحدون, إلا عصيانا, ولهذا قال:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (345)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(53) الى الأية(61)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون
*


*" فتقطعوا أمرهم بينهم زبرا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون " (53)
*
*" فَتَقَطَّعُوا أَمْرَهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ زُبُرًا " أي: تقطع المنتسبون إلى اتباع الأنبياء " أَمْرُهُمْ " أي: دينهم " بَيْنَهُمْ زُبُرًا " أي قطعا " كُلُّ حِزْبٍ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ " أي: بما عندهم من العلم والدين. 
" فَرِحُونَ " يزعمون أنهم المحقون, وغيرهم على غير الحق. 
مع أن المحق منهم, من كان على طريق الرسل, من أكل الطيبات, والعمل الصالح, وما عداهم, فإنهم مبطلون.* 


*" فذرهم في غمرتهم حتى حين " (54)
*
*" فَذَرْهُمْ فِي غَمْرَتِهِمْ " أي: في وسط جهلهم بالحق, ودعواهم: أنهم, هم المحقون. 
" حَتَّى حِينٍ " أي: إلى أن ينزل العذاب بهم, فإنهم لا ينفع فيهم وعظ, ولا يفيدهم زجر. 
فكيف يفيد بمن يزعم أنه على الحق, ويطمع في دعوة غيره إلى ما هو عليه؟* 

*" أيحسبون أنما نمدهم به من مال وبنين " (55)
*
*" أَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّمَا نُمِدُّهُمْ بِهِ مِنْ مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ نُسَارِعُ لَهُمْ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ " . 
أي: أيظنون أن زيادتنا إياهم بالأموال والأولاد, دليل على أنهم من أهل الخير والسعادة, وأن لهم خير الدنيا والآخرة؟ وهذا مقدم لهم, ليس الأمر كذلك. 
" بَل لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " أنما نملي لهم, ونمهلهم, ونمدهم بالنعم, ليزدادوا إثما, وليتوفر عقابهم في الآخرة, وليغتبطوا بما  أوتوا " حَتَّى إِذَا فَرِحُوا بِمَا أُوتُوا أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بَغْتَةً " .* 

*" إن الذين هم من خشية ربهم مشفقون "(57) 
*
*لما ذكر تعالى, الذين جمعوا بين الإساءة والأمن, الذين يزعمون أن عطاء الله إياهم في الدنيا, دليل على خيرهم وفضلهم, ذكر الذين جمعوا بين الإحسان والخوف فقال: " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ هُمْ مِنْ خَشْيَةِ رَبِّهِمْ مُشْفِقُونَ " أي: وجلون, مشفقة قلوبهم كل ذلك, من خشية ربهم, خوفا أن يضع عليهم عدله, فلا يبقى لهم حسنة, وسوء ظن بأنفسهم أن لا يكونوا قد قاموا بحق الله تعالى, وخوفا على إيمانهم من الزوال, ومعرفة منهم بربهم, وما يستحقه من الإجلال والإكرام, وخوفهم وإشفاقهم يوجب لهم الكف عما يوجب الأمر المخوف من الذنوب, والتقصير في الواجبات.* 

*" والذين هم بآيات ربهم يؤمنون " (58)
*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ يُؤْمِنُونَ " أي: إذا تليت عليهم آياته, زادتهم إيمانا. 
ويتفكرون أيضا في الآيات القرآنية, ويتدبرونها, فيبين لهم من معاني القرآن وجلالته واتفاقه, وعدم اختلافه, وتناقضه, وما يدعو إليه من معرفة الله, وخوفه, ورجائه وأحوال الجزاء, فيحدث لهم بذلك, من تفاصيل الإيمان, ما لا يعبر عنه اللسان. 
ويتفكرون أيضا في الآيات الأفقية, كما في قوله " إِنَّ فِي خَلْقِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاخْتِلَافِ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ لَآيَاتٍ لِأُولِي الْأَلْبَابِ " إلى آخر الآيات.* 

*" والذين هم بربهم لا يشركون " (59)
*
*" وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِرَبِّهِمْ لَا يُشْرِكُونَ " أي: لا شركا جليا, كاتخاذ غير الله معبودا, يدعونه, ويرجونه, ولا شركا خفيا كالرياء ونحوه. 
بل هم مخلصون لله, في أقوالهم, وأعمالهم, وسائر أحوالهم.* 


*" والذين يؤتون ما آتوا وقلوبهم وجلة أنهم إلى ربهم راجعون "(60) 
*
*" وَالَّذِينَ يُؤْتُونَ مَا آتَوْا " أي: يعطون من أنفسهم, مما أمروا به, ما آتوا من كل ما يقدرون عليه, من صلاة, وزكاة, وحج, وصدقة, وغير ذلك. 
ومع هذا قلوبهم " وَجِلَةٌ " أي: خائفة " أَنَّهُمْ إِلَى رَبِّهِمْ رَاجِعُونَ " . 
أي: خائفة عند عرض أعمالها عليه, والوقوف بين يديه, أن تكون أعمالهم غير منجية من عذاب الله, لعلمهم بربهم, وما يستحقه من أصناف العبادات.* 

*" أولئك يسارعون في الخيرات وهم لها سابقون " (61)
*
*" أُولَئِكَ يُسَارِعُونَ فِي الْخَيْرَاتِ " أي: في ميدان التسارع في أفعال الخير. 
همهم ما يقربهم إلى الله, وإرادتهم مصروفة فيما ينجي من عذابه. 
فكل خير سمعوا به, أو سنحت لهم الفرصة, انتهزوه وبادروه. 
قد نظروا إلى أولياء الله وأصفيائه, أمامهم, ويمنة, ويسرة, يسارعون في كل خير, وينافسون في الزلفى عند ربهم, فنافسوهم. 
ولما كان السابق لغيره المسارع, قد سبق لجده وتشميره, وقد لا يسبق لتقصيره, أخبر تعالى أن كل هؤلاء من القسم السابقين فقال: " وَهُمْ لَهَا " أي: للخيرات " سَابِقُونَ " قد بلغوا ذروتها, وتباروا, هم والرعيل الأول. 
ومع هذا, قد سبقت لهم من الله, سابقة السعادة, أنهم سابقون. 
ولما ذكر مسارعتهم إلى الخيرات, وسبقهم إليها, ربما وهم واهم, أن المطلوب منهم ومن غيرهم, أمر غير مقدور, أو متعسر, قال تعالى:*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (346)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(62) الى الأية(70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون

*


*" ولا نكلف نفسا إلا وسعها ولدينا كتاب ينطق بالحق وهم لا يظلمون " (62)
*
*" وَلَا نُكَلِّفُ نَفْسًا إِلَّا وُسْعَهَا " أي: بقدر ما تسعه, ويفضل من قوتها عنه. 
ليس مما يستوعب قوتها, رحمة منه وحكمة, لتيسير طريق الوصول إليه, ولتعمر جادة السالكين في كل وقت إليه. 
" وَلَدَيْنَا كِتَابٌ يَنْطِقُ بِالْحَقِّ " وهو الكتاب الأول, الذي فيه كل شيء, وهو يطابق كل واقع يكون, فلذلك كان حقا. 
" وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ " أي لا ينقص من إحسانهم, ولا يزداد في عقوبتهم وعصيانهم.* 


*" بل قلوبهم في غمرة من هذا ولهم أعمال من دون ذلك هم لها عاملون " (63)
*
*يخبر تعالى أن هؤلاء المكذبين, في غمرة من هذا, أي: وسط غمرة من الجهل والظلم, والغفلة والإعراض, تمنعهم من الوصول إلى هذا القرآن, فلا يهتدون به, ولا يصل إلى قلوبهم منه شيء. 
" وَإِذَا قَرَأْتَ الْقُرْآنَ جَعَلْنَا بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ حِجَابًا مَسْتُورًا وَجَعَلْنَا عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ أَكِنَّةً أَنْ يَفْقَهُوهُ وَفِي آذَانِهِمْ وَقْرًا " . 
فلما كانت قلوبهم في غمرة منه, عملوا بحسب هذا الحال, من الأعمال الكفرية, والمعاندة للشرع, ما هو موجب لعقابهم. 
ولكن لهم " أَعْمَالٌ مِنْ دُونِ ذَلِكَ " هذه الأعمال " هُمْ لَهَا عَامِلُونَ " . 
أي: فلا يستغربوا عدم وقوع العذاب فيهم, فإن الله يمهلهم, ليعملوا هذه الأعمال, التي بقيت عليهم, مما كتب عليهم, فإذا عملوها, واستوفوها انتقلوا بشر حالة, إلى غضب الله وعقابه.* 

*" حتى إذا أخذنا مترفيهم بالعذاب إذا هم يجأرون " (64)
*
*" حَتَّى إِذَا أَخَذْنَا مُتْرَفِيهِمْ " أي: متنعميهم, الذين ما اعتادوا إلا الترف, والرفاهية, والنعيم, ولم تحصل لهم المكاره. 
فإذا أخذناهم " بِالْعَذَابِ " ووجدوا مسه " إِذَا هُمْ يَجْأَرُونَ " يصرخون, ويتوجعون, لأنه أصابهم أمر, خالف ما هم عليه.* 


*" لا تجأروا اليوم إنكم منا لا تنصرون " (65)
*
*ويستغيثون, فيقال لهم: " لَا تَجْأَرُوا الْيَوْمَ إِنَّكُمْ مِنَّا لَا تُنْصَرُونَ " . 
وإذا لم تأتهم النصرة من الله, وانقطع عنهم الغوث من جانبه, لم يستطيعوا نصر أنفسهم, ولم ينصرهم أحد.* 

*" قد كانت آياتي تتلى عليكم فكنتم على أعقابكم تنكصون " (66)
*
*فكأنه قيل: ما السبب الذي أوصلهم إلى هذه الحال؟ قال: " قَدْ كَانَتْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ " لتؤمنوا بها وتقبلوا عليها, فلم تفعلوا ذلك, بل " فَكُنْتُمْ عَلَى أَعْقَابِكُمْ تَنْكِصُونَ " أي: راجعين القهقري إلى الخلف. 
وذلك لأن باتباعهم القرآن, يتقدمون, وبالإعراض عنه, يستأخرون وينزلون إلى أسفل سافلين.* 

*" مستكبرين به سامرا تهجرون " (67)
*
*" مُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِهِ سَامِرًا تَهْجُرُونَ " قال المفسرون معناه: مستكبرين به. 
الضمير يعود إلى البيت, المعهود عند المخاطبين, أو الحرم. 
أي: متكبرين على الناس بسببه, تقولون: نحن أهل الحرم, فنحن أفضل من غيرنا,  وأعلى " سَامِرًا " أي: جماعة يتحدثون بالليل حول البيت " تَهْجُرُونَ "  أي: تقولون الكلام الهجر, الذي هو القبيح في هذا القرآن. 
فالمكذبون كانت طريقتهم في القرآن, الإعراض عنه, ويوصي بعضهم بعضا بذلك "  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا لَا تَسْمَعُوا لِهَذَا الْقُرْآنِ وَالْغَوْا فِيهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَغْلِبُونَ " وقال الله عنهم " أَفَمِنْ  هَذَا الْحَدِيثِ تَعْجَبُونَ وَتَضْحَكُونَ وَلَا تَبْكُونَ وَأَنْتُمْ سَامِدُونَ " " أَمْ يَقُولُونَ تَقَوَّلَهُ " . 
فلما كانوا جامعين لهذه الرذائل, لا جرم حقت عليهم العقوبة. 
ولما وقعوا فيها, لم يكن لهم ناصر ينصرهم, ولا مغيث ينقذهم, ويوبخون عند ذلك بهذه الأعمال الساقطة " أَفَلَمْ يَدَّبَّرُوا الْقَوْلَ " . 
أي: أفلا يتفكرن في القرآن, ويتأملونه ويتدبرونه. 
أي: فإنهم لو تدبروه, لأوجب لهم الإيمان, ولمنعهم من الكفر, ولكن المصيبة, التي أصابتهم, بسبب إعراضهم عنه. 
ودل هذا, على أن تدبر القرآن, يدعو إلى كل خير, ويعصم من كل شر. 
والذي منعهم من تدبره أن على قلوبهم أقفالها. 
" أَمْ جَاءَهُمْ مَا لَمْ يَأْتِ آبَاءَهُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ " أي: أو منعهم من الإيمان, أنه جاءهم رسول, وكتاب, ما جاء آبائهم الأولين. 
فرضوا بسلوك طريق آبائهم الضالين, وعارضوا كل ما خالف ذلك. 
ولهذا قالوا, هم ومن أشبههم من الكفار, ما أخبر الله عنهم: " وَكَذَلِكَ مَا أَرْسَلْنَا مِنْ قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِنْ نَذِيرٍ إِلَّا قَالَ مُتْرَفُوهَا إِنَّا وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا عَلَى أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَى آثَارِهِمْ مُقْتَدُونَ " . 
فأجابهم بقوله: " قَالَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِأَهْدَى مِمَّا وَجَدْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَاءَكُمْ " . 
فهل تتبعون إن كان قصدكم الحق. 
فأجابوا بحقيقه أمرهم " قَالُوا إِنَّا بِمَا أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ " .* 


*" أم لم يعرفوا رسولهم فهم له منكرون " (69)
*
*وقوله " أَمْ لَمْ يَعْرِفُوا رَسُولَهُمْ فَهُمْ لَهُ مُنْكِرُونَ " أي: أو منعهم من اتباع الحق, أن رسولهم محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, غير معروف عندهم, فهم منكرون له؟ يقولون: لا نعرفه, ولا نعرف صدقه, دعونا ننظر حاله, نسأل عنه, من لديه خبره. 
أي: لم يكن الأمر كذلك, فإنهم يعرفون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, معرفة تامة, صغيرهم, وكبيرهم. 
يعرفون منه كل خلق جميل, ويعرفون صدقه, وأمانته, حتى كانوا يسمونه قبل البعثة " الأمين " فلم لا يصدقونه, حين جاءهم بالحق العظيم, والصدق المبين؟.* 

*" أم يقولون به جنة بل جاءهم بالحق وأكثرهم للحق كارهون " (70)
*
*" أَمْ يَقُولُونَ بِهِ جِنَّةٌ " أي: جنون, فلهذا قال ما قال, والمجنون, غير مسموع منه, ولا عبرة بكلامه, لأنه يهذي بالباطل, والكلام السخيف. 
قال الله في الرد عليهم في هذه المقالة: " بَلْ جَاءَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ " أي: بالأمر الثابت, الذي هو صدق وعدل, لا اختلاف فيه, ولا تناقض, فكيف يكون من جاء به, به جنة؟! وهلا يكون إلا في أعلى درجات الكمال, من العلم والعقل, ومكارم الأخلاق. 
وأيضا, فإن في هذا, الانتقال, مما تقدم. 
أي: بل الحقيقة التي منعتهم من الإيمان, أنه " جَاءَهُمْ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ " . 
وأعظم الحق الذي جاءهم به, إخلاص العبادة لله وحده, وترك ما يعبد من دون الله. 
وقد علم كراهتهم لهذا الأمر, وتعجبهم منه. 
فكون الرسول أتى بالحق, وكونهم كارهين للحق بالأصل, هو الذي أوجب لهم التكذيب بالحق, لا شكا ولا تكذيبا للرسول, كما قال تعالى: " فَإِنَّهُمْ لَا يُكَذِّبُونَكَ وَلَكِنَّ الظَّالِمِينَ بِآيَاتِ اللَّهِ يَجْحَدُونَ " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (347)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(71) الى الأية(80)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون

*


*" ولو اتبع الحق أهواءهم لفسدت السماوات والأرض ومن فيهن بل أتيناهم بذكرهم فهم عن ذكرهم معرضون " (71)
*
*فإن قيل: لم لم يكن الحق موافقا لأهوائهم لأجل أن يؤمنوا, أو يسرعوا الانقياد؟ أجاب تعالى بقوله: " وَلَوِ اتَّبَعَ الْحَقُّ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ لَفَسَدَتِ السَّمَاوَاتُ وَالْأَرْضُ " . 
ووجه ذلك, أن أهواءهم, متعلقة بالظلم, والكفر, والفساد, من الأخلاق, والأعمال. 
فلو اتبع الحق أهواءهم, لفسدت السماوات والأرض, لفساد التصرف والتدبير, المبني على الظلم وعدم العدل. 
فالسماوات والأرض, ما استقامتا إلا بالحق والعدل. 
" بَلْ أَتَيْنَاهُمْ " أي: بهذا القرآن المذكر لهم, بكل خير, الذي به فخرهم وشرفهم, حين يقومون به, ويكونون به سادة الناس. 
" فَهُمْ عَنْ ذِكْرِهِمْ مُعْرِضُونَ " شقاوة منهم, وعدم توفيق " نسوا الله فنسيهم, نسوا الله فأنساهم أنفسهم " . 
فالقرآن ومن جاء به, أعظم نعمة ساقها الله إليهم, فلم يقابلوها إلا بالرد والإعراض, فهل بعد هذا الإيمان حرمان؟ وهل يكون وراءه إلا نهاية الخسران؟.* 


*" أم تسألهم خرجا فخراج ربك خير وهو خير الرازقين " (72)
*
*أي: أو منعهم من اتباعك يا محمد, أنك تسألهم على الإجابة أجرا " فَهُمْ مِنْ مَغْرَمٍ مُثْقَلُونَ " يتكلفون من اتباعك, بسبب ما تأخذ منهم من الأجر والخراج. 
ليس الأمر كذلك " فَخَرَاجُ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ وَهُوَ خَيْرُ الرَّازِقِينَ " . 
وهذا كما قال الأنبياء لأممهم " يا قوم لا أسألكم عليه أجرا إن أجري إلا على الله " . 
أي: ليسوا يدعون الخلق, طمعا فيما يصيبهم منهم, من الأموال. 
وإنما يدعونهم, نصحا لهم, وتحصيلا لمصالحهم, بل كان الرسل, أنصح للخلق من أنفسهم. 
فجزاهم الله عن أممهم, خير الجزاء, ورزقنا الاقتداء بهم, في جميع الأحوال.* 


*" وإنك لتدعوهم إلى صراط مستقيم " (73)
*
*ذكر الله تعالى في هذه الآيات الكريمات, كل سبب موجب للإيمان, وذكر الموانع, وبين فسادها, واحدا بعد واحد. 
فذكر من الموانع أن قلوبهم في غمرة, وأنهم لم يدبروا القول, وأنهم اقتدوا بآبائهم, وأنهم قالوا: برسولهم جنة, كما تقدم الكلام عليها. 
وذكر من الأمور الموجبة لإيمانهم, تدبر القرآن, وتلقي نعمة الله بالقبول, ومعرفة حال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, وكمال صدقه وأمانته, وأنه لا يسألهم عليه أجرا, وإنما سعيه لنفعهم ومصلحتهم, وأن الذي يدعوهم إليه, صراط مستقيم. 
وسهل على العاملين لاستقامته, موصل إلى المقصود, من قرب, حنيفية سمحة, حنيفية في التوحيد, سمحة في العمل. 
فدعوتك إياهم إلى الصراط المستقيم, توجب لمن يريد الحق أن يتبعك. 
لأنه مما تشهد العقول والفطر بحسنه, وموافقته للمصالح. 
فأين يذهبون إن لم يتابعوك؟ فإنهم ليس عندهم, ما يغنيهم ويكفيهم عن متابعتك, لأنهم. 
" عَنِ الصِّرَاطِ لَنَاكِبُونَ " متجنبون منحرفون, عن الطريق الموصل إلى الله, وإلى دار كرامته, ليس في أيديهم إلا ضلالات وجهالات. 
وهكذا كل من خالف الحق, لا بد أن يكون منحرفا في جميع أموره. 
قال تعالى: " فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنَ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِنَ اللَّهِ " . 
" وَلَوْ رَحِمْنَاهُمْ وَكَشَفْنَا مَا بِهِمْ مِنْ ضُرٍّ لَلَجُّوا فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ " 
هذا بيان لشدة تمردهم, وأنهم إذا أصابهم الضر, دعوا الله أن يكشف عنهم, ليؤمنوا, أو ابتلاهم بذلك, ليرجعوا إليه. 
إن الله إذا كشف الضر عنهم, لجوا, أي: استمروا في طغيانهم يعمهون, أي: يجولون في كفرهم, حائرين مترددين. 
كما ذكر الله حالهم عند ركوب الفلك, وأنهم يدعون مخلصين له الدين, وينسون ما يشركون به. 
فلما أنجاهم إذا هم يبغون في الأرض بالشرك وغيره.* 


*" ولقد أخذناهم بالعذاب فما استكانوا لربهم وما يتضرعون " (76)
*
*" وَلَقَدْ أَخَذْنَاهُمْ بِالْعَذَابِ " قال المفسرون: المراد بذلك: الجوع الذي أصابهم سبع سنين, وأن الله ابتلاهم بذلك, ليرجعوا إليه, بالذل والاستسلام. 
فلم ينجع فيهم, ولا نجح منهم أحد. 
" فَمَا اسْتَكَانُوا لِرَبِّهِمْ " أي: خضعوا وذلوا " وَمَا يَتَضَرَّعُونَ " إليه ويفتقرون, بل مر عليهم ذلك, ثم زال, كأنه لم يصبهم, لم يزالوا في غيهم وكفرهم. 
ولكن وراءهم, العذاب الذي لا يرد, وهو قوله:* 

*" حتى إذا فتحنا عليهم بابا ذا عذاب شديد إذا هم فيه مبلسون " (77)
*
*" حَتَّى إِذَا فَتَحْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ بَابًا ذَا عَذَابٍ شَدِيدٍ " كالقتل يوم بدر وغيره. 
" إِذَا هُمْ فِيهِ مُبْلِسُونَ " آيسون من كل خير, قد حضرهم الشر وأسبابه. 
فليحذروا قبل نزول عذاب الله الشديد, الذي لا يرد. 
بخلاف مجرد العذاب, فإنه ربما أقلع عنهم, كالعقوبات الدنيوية, التي يؤدب الله بها عباده. 
قال تعالى فيها: " ظَهَرَ الْفَسَادُ فِي الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِي النَّاسِ لِيُذِيقَهُمْ بَعْضَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ " .* 

*" وهو الذي أنشأ لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون " (78)
*
*يخبر تعالى, بمنته على عباده الداعين لهم إلى شكره, والقيام بحقه فقال: " وَهُوَ الَّذِي أَنْشَأَ لَكُمُ السَّمْعَ " لتدركوا به المسموعات, فتنتفعوا في دينكم ودنياكم. 
" وَالْأَبْصَارَ " لتدركوا بها المبصرات, فتنتفعوا بها في مصالحكم. 
" وَالْأَفْئِدَةَ " أي: العقول التي تدركون بها الأشياء, وتتميزون بها عن البهائم. 
فلو عدمتم السمع, والأبصار, والعقول, بأن كنتم صما عميا بكما ماذا تكون حالكم؟ وماذا تفقدون من ضرورياتكم وكمالكم؟. 
أفلا تشكرون الذي من عليكم بهذه النعم, فتقومون بتوحيده وطاعته؟. 
ولكنكم, قليل شكركم, مع توالي النعم عليكم.* 


*" وهو الذي ذرأكم في الأرض وإليه تحشرون " (79)
*
*" وَهُوَ " تعالى " الَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ " أي: بثكم في أقطارها, وجهاتها, وسلطكم على استخراج مصالحها ومنافعها, وجعلها كافية لمعايشكم, ومساكنكم. 
" وَإِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ " بعد موتكم, فيجازيكم. 
بما عملتم في الأرض, من خير وشر. 
وتحدث الأرض التي كنتم فيها, بأخبارها.* 

*" وهو الذي يحيي ويميت وله اختلاف الليل والنهار أفلا تعقلون " (80)
*
*" وَهُوَ " تعالى وحده " الَّذِي يُحْيِي وَيُمِيتُ " أي: المتصرف في الحياة والموت, هو الله وحده. 
" وَلَهُ اخْتِلَافُ اللَّيْلِ وَالنَّهَارِ " أي: تعاقبهما وتناوبهما. 
فلو شاء أن يجعل النهار سرمدا, من إله غير الله يأتيكم بليل تسكنون فيه؟ ولو شاء أن يجعل الليل سرمدا, من إله غير الله, يأتيكم بضياء أفلا تبصرون؟. 
ومن رحمته, جعل لكم الليل والنهار لتسكنوا فيه, ولتبتغوا من فضله, ولعلكم تشكرون. 
ولهذا قال هنا: " أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ " فتعرفون أن الذي وهب لكم, من النعم, السمع, والأبصار, والأفئدة, والذي نشركم في الأرض, وحده, والذي يحيي ويميت وحده, والذي يتصرف بالليل والنهار, وحده, أن ذلك موجب لكم, أن تخلصوا له العبادة, وحده لا شريك له, وتتركوا عبادة من لا ينفع ولا يضر, ولا يتصرف بشيء, بل هو عاجز من كل وجه, فلو كان لكم عقل, لم تفعلوا ذلك.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (348)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(81) الى الأية(90)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون*


*" بل قالوا مثل ما قال الأولون " (81)
*
*أي: بل سلك هؤلاء المكذبون, مسلك الأولين, من المكذبين بالبعث, واستبعدوه غاية الاستبعاد وقالوا: " أَئِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَابًا وَعِظَامًا أَئِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ " أي: هذا لا يتصور, ولا يدخل العقل, بزعمهم.* 


*" لقد وعدنا نحن وآباؤنا هذا من قبل إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين " (83)
*
*" لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا هَذَا مِنْ قَبْلُ " أي: ما زلنا نوعد بأن البعث كائن, نحن وآباؤنا, ولم نره, ولم يأت بعد. 
" إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ " أي: قصصهم وأسمارهم, التي يتحدث بها وتلهى, وإلا فليس لها حقيقة. 
وكذبوا - قبحهم الله - فإن الله أراهم, من آياته أكبر من البعث. 
ومثله, ما قاله الله تعالى " لَخَلْقُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ خَلْقِ النَّاسِ " . 
" وَضَرَبَ لَنَا مَثَلًا وَنَسِيَ خَلْقَهُ قَالَ مَنْ يُحْيِي الْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ " الآيات " وَتَرَى الْأَرْضَ هَامِدَةً فَإِذَا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْهَا الْمَاءَ اهْتَزَّتْ وَرَبَتْ " الآيات.* 


*" قل لمن الأرض ومن فيها إن كنتم تعلمون " (84)
*
*أي: قل لهؤلاء المكذبين بالبعث, العادلين بالله غيره, محتجا عليهم بما أثبتوه, وأقروا به, من توحيد الربوبية, وانفراد الله بها على ما أنكروه, من توحيد الإلهية والعبادة, وبما أثبتوه من خلق المخلوقات العظيمة, على ما أنكروه من إعادة الموتى, الذي هو أسهل من ذلك: " لِمَنِ الْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهَا " أي: من هو الخالق للأرض, ومن عليها, من حيوان, ونبات, وجماد, وبحار, وأنهار, وجبال, ومن المالك لذلك, المدبر له؟. 
فإنك إذا سألتهم عن ذلك, لا بد أن يقولوا: الله وحده. 
فقل لهم إذا أقروا بذلك: " أَفَلَا تَذَكَّرُونَ " أي: أفلا ترجعون إلى ما ذكركم الله به, مما هو معلوم عندكم, مستقر في فطركم, قد يغيبه الإعراض في بعض الأوقات. 
الحقيقة أنكم إن رجعتم إلى ذاكرتكم, بمجرد التأمل, علمتم أن مالك ذلك, هو المعبود وحده, وأن إلهية من هو مملوك, أبطل الباطل. 
ثم انتقل إلى ما هو أعظم من ذلك, فقال:* 


*" قل من رب السماوات السبع ورب العرش العظيم " (86)
*
*" قُلْ مَنْ رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ السَّبْعِ " وما فيها من النيرات, والكواكب السيارات, والثوابت " وَرَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ " الذي هو أعلى المخلوقات وأوسعها وأعظمها؟. 
فمن الذي خلق ذلك, ودبره, وصرفه بأنواع التدبير " سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ " أي: سيقرون بأن الله رب ذلك كله.* 


*" سيقولون لله قل أفلا تتقون " (87)
*
*قل لهم حين يقرون بذلك: " أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " عبادة المخلوقات العاجزة, وتتقون الرب العظيم, كامل القدرة, عظيم السلطان؟. 
وفي هذا من لطف الخطاب, من قوله " أَفَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " والوعظ بأداة العرض الجاذبة للقلوب, ما لا يخفى. 
ثم انتقل إلى إقرارهم بما هو أعم من ذلك كله فقال:* 

*" قل من بيده ملكوت كل شيء وهو يجير ولا يجار عليه إن كنتم تعلمون " (88)
*
*" قُلْ مَنْ بِيَدِهِ مَلَكُوتُ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ " أي: ملك كل شيء, من العالم العلوي, والعالم السفلي, ما نبصره, وما لا نبصره؟. 
والملكوت صيغة مبالغة, بمعنى الملك. 
" وَهُوَ يُجِيرُ " عباده من الشر, ويدفع عنهم المكاره, ويحفظهم مما يضرهم. 
" وَلَا يُجَارُ عَلَيْهِ " أي: لا يقدر أحد أن يجير على الله, ولا يدفع الشر الذي قدره الله. 
بل ولا يشفع أحد عنده إلا بإذنه.* 


*" سيقولون لله قل فأنى تسحرون " (89)
*
*" سَيَقُولُونَ لِلَّهِ " أي: سيقرون أن الله المالك لكل شيء, المجير, الذي لا يجار عليه. 
" قُلْ " لهم حين يقرون بذلك, ملزما لهم, " فَأَنَّى تُسْحَرُونَ " أي: فأين تذهب عقولكم, حيث عبدتم من علمتم أنهم لا ملك لهم, ولا قسط من الملك, وأنهم عاجزون من جميع الوجوه, وتركتم الإخلاص للمالك العظيم القادر المدبر لجميع الأمور. 
فالعقول التي دلتكم على هذا, لا تكون إلا مسحورة. 
وهي - بلا شك - قد سحرها الشيطان, بما زين لهم, وحسن لهم, وقلب الحقائق لهم, فسحر عقولهم, كما سحرت السحرة, أعين الناس.* 


*" بل أتيناهم بالحق وإنهم لكاذبون " (90)
*
*يقول تعالى: بل أتينا هؤلاء المكذبين بالحق, المتضمن للصدق في الأخبار, العدل في الأمر والنهي. 
فما بالهم لا يعترفون به, وهو أحق أن يتبع؟ وليس عندهم, ما يعوضهم عنه, إلا الكذب والظلم ولهذا قال: " وَإِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (349)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(91) الى الأية(100)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون*


*" ما اتخذ الله من ولد وما كان معه من إله إذا لذهب كل إله بما خلق ولعلا بعضهم على بعض سبحان الله عما يصفون " (91)
*
*" مَا اتَّخَذَ اللَّهُ مِنْ وَلَدٍ وَمَا كَانَ مَعَهُ مِنْ إِلَهٍ " كذب يعرف بخبر الله, وخبر رسله, ويعرف بالعقل الصحيح. 
ولهذا نبه تعالى على الدليل العقلي, على امتناع إلهين فقال: " إِذًا " أي لو كان معه آلهة كما يقولون, " لَذَهَبَ كُلُّ إِلَهٍ بِمَا خَلَقَ " أي: لانفرد كل واحد من الإلهين, بمخلوقاته, واستقل بها, ولحرص على ممانعة الآخر ومغالبته. 
" وَلَعَلَا بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ " فالغالب, يكون هو الإله. 
فمن التمانع, لا يمكن وجود العالم, ولا يتصور أن ينتظم هذا الانتظام المدهش للعقول. 
واعتبر ذلك بالشمس والقمر, والكواكب الثابتة, والسيارة. 
فإنها منذ خلقت, وهي تجري على نظام واحد, وترتيب واحد, كلها مسخرة بالقدرة, مدبرة بالحكمة لمصالح الخلق كلهم, ليست مقصورة على أحد دون أحد, ولن ترى فيها خللا, ولا تناقضا, ولا معارضة في أدنى تصرف. 
فهل يتصور أن يكون ذلك, تقدير إلهين ربين؟!! " سُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ " قد نطقت بلسان حالها, وأفهمت ببديع أشكالها, أن المدبر لها, إله واحد, كامل الأسماء والصفات, قد افتقرت إليه جميع المخلوقات, في ربوبيته لها, وفي إلهيته لها. 
فكما لا وجود لها ولا دوام, إلا بربوبيته, كذلك, لا صلاح لها ولا قوام إلا بعبادته وإفراده بالطاعة. 
ولهذا نبه على عظمة صفاته بأنموذج من ذلك, وهو علمه المحيط فقال:* 


*" عالم الغيب والشهادة فتعالى عما يشركون " (92)
*
*" عَالِمُ الْغَيْبِ " أي: الذي غاب عن أبصارنا, وعلمنا من الواجبات, والمستحيلات, والممكنات. 
" وَالشَّهَادَةِ " وهو ما نشاهد من ذلك " فَتَعَالَى " أي: ارتفع وعظم. 
" عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ " به, ولا علم عندهم, إلا ما علمه الله.* 

*" قل رب إما تريني ما يوعدون " (93)
*
*لما أقام تعالى على المكذبين أدلته العظيمة, فلم يلتفتوا إليها, ولم يذعنوا لها, حق عليهم العذاب, ووعدوا بنزوله, وأرشد الله رسوله أن يقول: " قُلْ رَبِّ إِمَّا تُرِيَنِّي مَا يُوعَدُونَ " أي: أي وقت أريتني عذابهم, وأحضرتني ذلك.* 


*" رب فلا تجعلني في القوم الظالمين " (94)
*
*" رَبِّ فَلَا تَجْعَلْنِي فِي الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ " أي: اعصمني وارحمني, مما ابتليتهم به من الذنوب الموجبة للنعم, واحمني أيضا من العذاب الذي ينزل بهم, لأن العقوبة العامة, تعم - عند نزولها - العاصي وغيره.* 

*" وإنا على أن نريك ما نعدهم لقادرون " (95)
*
*قال الله في تقريب عذابهم: " وَإِنَّا عَلَى أَنْ نُرِيَكَ مَا نَعِدُهُمْ لَقَادِرُونَ " ولكن إن أخرناه فلحكمة, وإلا, فقدرتنا صالحة لإيقاعه.* 

*" ادفع بالتي هي أحسن السيئة نحن أعلم بما يصفون " (96)
*
*هذا من مكارم الأخلاق, التي أمر الله رسوله بها فقال: " ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ السَّيِّئَةَ " أي: إذا أساء إليك أعداؤك, بالقول والفعل, فلا تقابلهم بالإساءة, مع أنه يجوز معاقبة المسيء بمثل إساءته. 
ولكن ادفع إساءتهم إليك, بالإحسان منك إليهم, فإن ذلك فضل منك على المسيء. 
ومن مصالح ذلك, أنه تحف الإساءة عنك, في الحال, وفي المستقبل, وأنه أدعى لجلب المسيء إلى الحق, وأقرب إلى ندمه وأسفه, ورجوعه بالتوبة عما فعل. 
ويتصف العافي بصفة الإحسان, ويقهر بذلك عدوه الشيطان, ويستوجب الثواب من الرب قال تعالى " فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى اللَّهِ " وقال تعالى " ادْفَعْ بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا الَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا " أي ما يوفق لهذا الخلق الجميل " إِلَّا الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلَّا ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ " . 
وقوله " نَحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَصِفُونَ " أي: بما يقولون من الأقوال المتضمنة, للكفر, والتكذيب بالحق. 
قد أحاط علمنا بذلك, وقد حلمنا عنهم, وأمهلناهم, وصبرنا عليهم, والحق لنا, وتكذيبهم لنا. 
فأنت - يا محمد - ينبغي لك أن تصبر على ما يقولون, وتقابلهم بالإحسان: هذه وظيفة العبد في مقابلة المسيء من البشر. 
وأما المسيء من الشياطين, فإنه لا يفيد فيه الإحسان. 
ولا يدعو حزبه, إلا ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير. 
فالوظيفة في مقابلته, أن يسترشد بما أرشد الله إليه رسوله فقال:* 


*" وقل رب أعوذ بك من همزات الشياطين " (97)
*
*" وَقُلْ رَبِّ أَعُوذُ بِكَ مِنْ هَمَزَاتِ الشَّيَاطِينِ وَأَعُوذُ بِكَ رَبِّ أَنْ يَحْضُرُونِ " . 
أي: أعوذ بك من الشر, الذي يصيبني بسبب مباشرتهم, وهمزهم ومسهم. 
ومن الشر, الذي بسبب حضورهم, ووسوستهم. 
وهذه استعاذة من مادة الشر كله وأصله. 
ويدخل فيها, الاستعاذة من جميع نزغات الشيطان, ومن مسه ووسوسته. 
فإذا أعاذ الله عبده من هذا الشر, وأجاب دعاءه, سلم من كل شر, ووفق لكل خير.* 

*" حتى إذا جاء أحدهم الموت قال رب ارجعون " (99)
*
*يخبر تعالى عن حال من حضره الموت, من المفرطين الظالمين, أنه يندم في تلك الحال, إذا رأى مآله, وشاهد قبح أعماله. 
فيطلب الرجعة إلى الدنيا, لا للتمتع بلذاتها واقتطاف شهواتها وإنما ذلك ليقول:* 


*" لعلي أعمل صالحا فيما تركت كلا إنها كلمة هو قائلها ومن ورائهم برزخ إلى يوم يبعثون " (100)
*
*" لَعَلِّي أَعْمَلُ صَالِحًا فِيمَا تَرَكْتُ " من العمل, وفرطت في جنب الله. 
" كُلًّا " أي: لا رجعة له ولا إمهال, قد قضى الله أنهم إليها لا يرجعون " إِنَّهَا " أي مقالته التي تمنى فيها الرجوع إلى الدنيا " كَلِمَةٌ هُوَ قَائِلُهَا " أي: مجرد قول اللسان, لا يفيد صاحبه إلا الحسرة والندم. 
وهو أيضا غير صادق في ذلك, فإنه لو رد لعاد لما نهي عنه. 
" وَمِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ بَرْزَخٌ إِلَى يَوْمِ يُبْعَثُونَ " أي: من أمامهم وبين أيديهم, برزخ, وهو الحاجز بين الشيئين, فهو هنا: الحاجز بين الدنيا والآخرة. 
وفي هذا البرزخ, يتنعم المطيعون, ويعذب العاصون, من ابتداء موتهم, واستقرارهم في قبورهم, إلى يوم يبعثون. 
أي: فليعدوا له عدته, وليأخذوا له أهبته.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (350)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(101) الى الأية(109)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون*


*" فإذا نفخ في الصور فلا أنساب بينهم يومئذ ولا يتساءلون " (101)
*
*يخبر تعالى عن هول يوم القيامة, وما في ذلك, من المزعجات, والمقلقات. 
وأنه إذا نفخ في الصور, نفخة البعث, فحشر الناس أجمعون, لميقات يوم معلوم, أنه يصيبهم من الهول, ما ينسيهم أنسابهم, التي هي أقوى الأسباب, فغير الأنساب, من باب أولى. 
وأنه لا يسأل أحد أحدا, عن حاله, لاشتغاله بنفسه. 
فلا يدري هل ينجو نجاة لا شقاوة بعدها؟ أو يشقى شقاوة لا سعادة بعدها؟ قال  تعالى " يُبَصَّرُونَهُم  ْ يَوَدُّ الْمُجْرِمُ لَوْ يَفْتَدِي مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمِئِذٍ بِبَنِيهِ وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَأَخِيهِ وَفَصِيلَتِهِ  الَّتِي تُؤْوِيهِ " . 
" فَإِذَا جَاءَتِ الصَّاخَّةُ يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ " .* 

*" فمن ثقلت موازينه فأولئك هم المفلحون " (102)
*
*وفي القيامة مواضع, يشتد كربها, ويعظم وقعها, كالميزان الذي يميز به أعمال العبد, وينظر فيه بالعدل, ما له, وما عليه, وتبين فيه مثاقيل الذر, من الخير والشر. 
" فَمَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ " بأن رجحت حسناته على سيئاته " فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ " لنجاتهم من النار, واستحقاقهم الجنة, وفوزهم بالثناء الجميل.* 


*" ومن خفت موازينه فأولئك الذين خسروا أنفسهم في جهنم خالدون " (103)
*
*" وَمَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ " بأن رجحت سيئاته على حسناته, وأحاطت بها خطيئاته. 
" فَأُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ خَسِرُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ " كل خسارة, غير هذه الخسارة, فإنها - بالنسبة إليها - سهلة. 
ولكن هذه خسارة صعبة, لا يجبر مصابها, ولا يستدرك فائتها. 
خسارة أبدية, وشقاوة سرمدية, قد خسر نفسه الشريفة, التي يتمكن بها من السعادة الأبدية, ففوتها هذا النعيم المقيم, في جوار الرب الكريم. 
" فِي جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدُونَ " لا يخرجون منها أبد الآبدين. 
وهذا الوعيد, إنما هو كما ذكرنا, لمن أحاطت خطيئاته بحسناته, ولا يكون ذلك, إلا كافرا. 
فعلى هذا, لا يحاسب محاسبة من توزن حسناته وسيئاته, فإنهم لا حسنات لهم. 
ولكن تعد أعمالهم, وتحصى, فيوقفون عليها, ويقررون بها, ويخزون بها. 
وأما من معه أصل الإيمان, ولكن عظمت سيئاته, فرجحت على حسناته, فإنه, وإن دخل النار, لا يخلد فيها, كما دلت على ذلك نصوص الكتاب والسنة.* 


*" تلفح وجوههم النار وهم فيها كالحون " (104)
*
*ثم ذكر تعالى, سوء مصير الكافرين فقال: " تَلْفَحُ وُجُوهَهُمُ النَّارُ " أي: تغشاهم جميع جوانبهم, حتى تصيب أعضاءهم الشريفة, ويتقطع لهبها عن وجوههم. 
" وَهُمْ فِيهَا كَالِحُونَ " قد عبست وجوههم, وقلصت شفاههم, من شدة ما هم فيه, وعظيم ما يلقونه.* 

*" ألم تكن آياتي تتلى عليكم فكنتم بها تكذبون " (105)
*
*فيقال لهم - توبيخا ولوما: - " أَلَمْ تَكُنْ آيَاتِي تُتْلَى عَلَيْكُمْ " تدعون بها, لتؤمنوا, وتعرض عليكم لتنظروا. 
" فَكُنْتُمْ بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ " ظلما منكم, وعنادا, وهي آيات بينات, دالات على الحق والباطل, مبينات للمحق والمبطل. 
*

*" قالوا ربنا غلبت علينا شقوتنا وكنا قوما ضالين "(106) 
*
*فحينئذ أقروا بظلمهم, حيث لا ينفع الإقرار و " قَالُوا رَبَّنَا غَلَبَتْ عَلَيْنَا شِقْوَتُنَا " أي: غلبت علينا الشقاوة الناشئة عن الظلم والإعراض عن الحق, والإقبال على ما يضر, وترك ما ينفع. 
" وَكُنَّا قَوْمًا ضَالِّينَ " في عملهم, وإن كانوا يدرون أنهم ظالمون. 
أي فعلنا في الدنيا, فعل التائه, الضال السفيه, كما قالوا في الآية الأخرى. 
" وَقَالُوا لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِي أَصْحَابِ السَّعِيرِ " .* 

*" ربنا أخرجنا منها فإن عدنا فإنا ظالمون " (107)
*
*" رَبَّنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ " وهم كاذبون في وعدهم هذا, فإنهم كما قال تعالى " وَلَوْ رُدُّوا لَعَادُوا لِمَا نُهُوا عَنْهُ " . 
ولم يبق الله لهم حجة, بل قطع أعذارهم, وغرهم في الدنيا, ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر, ويرتدع فيه المجرم, فقال الله جوابا لسؤالهم.* 

*" قال اخسئوا فيها ولا تكلمون " (108)
*
*" اخْسَئُوا فِيهَا وَلَا تُكَلِّمُونِ " وهذا القول - نسأله تعالى العافية - أعظم قول على الإطلاق يسمعه المجرمون في التخييب, والتوبيخ, والذل, والخسار, والتأبيس من كل خير, والبشرى بكل شر. 
وهذا الكلام والغضب من الرب الرحيم, أشد عليهم وأبلغ في نكايتهم من عذاب الجحيم.* 


*" إنه كان فريق من عبادي يقولون ربنا آمنا فاغفر لنا وارحمنا وأنت خير الراحمين " (109)
*
*ثم ذكر الحال التي أوصلتهم إلى العذاب, وقطعت عنهم الرحمة فقال: " إِنَّهُ كَانَ فَرِيقٌ مِنْ عِبَادِي يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا آمَنَّا فَاغْفِرْ لَنَا وَارْحَمْنَا وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ " فجمعوا بين الإيمان المقتضي لأعماله الصالحة, والدعاء لربهم بالمغفرة والرحمة, والتوسل إليه بربوبيته ومنته عليهم بالإيمان, والإخبار بسعة رحمته, وعموم إحسانه. 
وفي ضمنه, ما يدل على خضوعهم, وخشوعهم, وانكسارهم لربهم, وخوفهم ورجائهم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (351)
تفسير السعدى
سورة المؤمنون
من الأية(110) الى الأية(118)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة المؤمنون*

*" فاتخذتموهم سخريا حتى أنسوكم ذكري وكنتم منهم تضحكون " (110)**فهؤلاء سادات الناس وفضلائهم " فَاتَّخَذْتُمُو  هُمْ " أيها الكفرة الأنذال ناقصو العقول والأحلام " سِخْرِيًّا " تهزءون بهم, وتحتقرونهم, حتى اشتغلتم بذكر السفه. 
" حَتَّى أَنْسَوْكُمْ ذِكْرِي وَكُنْتُمْ مِنْهُمْ تَضْحَكُونَ " وهذا الذي أوجب لم نسيان الذكر, اشتغالهم بالاستهزاء بهم, كما أن نسيانهم للذكر, يحثهم على الاستهزاء. 
فكل من الأمرين يمد الآخر, فهل فوق هذه الجرأة جرأة؟!* 

*" إني جزيتهم اليوم بما صبروا أنهم هم الفائزون " (111)
*
*" إِنِّي جَزَيْتُهُمُ الْيَوْمَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا " على طاعتي, وعلى أذاكم حتى وصلوا إلي. 
" أَنَّهُمْ هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ " بالنعيم المقيم, والنجاة من الجحيم, كما قال في الآية الأخرى " فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ " الآيات.* 

*" قال كم لبثتم في الأرض عدد سنين " (112)
*
*" قَالَ " لهم على وجه اللوم وأنهم سفهاء الأحلام, حيث اكتسبوا في هذه المدة اليسيرة, كل شر أوصلهم إلى غضبه وعقوبته, ولم يكتسبوا, ما اكتسبه المؤمنون من الخير, الذي يوصلهم إلى السعادة الدائمة, ورضوان ربهم.* 

*" قالوا لبثنا يوما أو بعض يوم فاسأل العادين " (113)
*
*" كَمْ لَبِثْتُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ عَدَدَ سِنِينَ قَالُوا لَبِثْنَا يَوْمًا أَوْ بَعْضَ يَوْمٍ " . 
كلامهم هذا, مبني على استقصارهم جدا, لمدة مكثهم في الدنيا وأفاد ذلك, لكنه لا يفيد مقداره, ولا يعينه, فلهذا قالوا: " فَاسْأَلِ الْعَادِّينَ " أي: الضابطين لعدده.* 

*" قال إن لبثتم إلا قليلا لو أنكم كنتم تعلمون " (114)
*
*وأما هم, ففي شغل شاغل, وعذاب مذهل عن معرفة عدده, فقال لهم " إِنْ لَبِثْتُمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا " سواء عينتم عدده, أم لا " لَوْ أَنَّكُمْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ "* 

*" أفحسبتم أنما خلقناكم عبثا وأنكم إلينا لا ترجعون " (115)
*
*أي " أَفَحَسِبْتُمْ " أيها الخلق " أَنَّمَا خَلَقْنَاكُمْ عَبَثًا " أي: سدى وباطلا, تأكلون وتشربون, وتمرحون, وتتمتعون بلذات الدنيا, ونترككم, لا نأمركم, ولا ننهاكم, ولا نثيبكم, ولا نعاقبكم؟ ولهذا قال: " وَأَنَّكُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا تُرْجَعُونَ " لا يخطر هذا ببالكم.* 

*" فتعالى الله الملك الحق لا إله إلا هو رب العرش الكريم " (116)
*
*" فَتَعَالَى اللَّهُ " أي: تعاظم وانتفع عن هذا الظن الباطل, الذي يرجع إلى القدح في حكمته. 
" الْمَلِكُ الْحَقُّ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْكَرِيمِ " فكونه ملكا للخلق كلهم حقا, في صدقه, ووعده, ووعيده, مألوفا معبودا, لما له من الكمال " رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ " فما دونه من باب أولى, يمنع أن يخلقكم عبثا.* 

*" ومن يدع مع الله إلها آخر لا برهان له به فإنما حسابه عند ربه إنه لا يفلح الكافرون " (117)
*
*أي: ومن دعا مع الله آلهة غيره, بلا بينة من أمره, ولا برهان على ذلك, يدل على ما ذهب إليه, وهذا قيد ملازم. 
فكل من دعا غير الله, فليس له برهان على ذلك, بل دلت البراهين على بطلان ما ذهب إليه, فأعرض عنها ظلما وعنادا. 
فهذا سيقدم على ربه, فيجازيه بأعماله, ولا ينيله من الفلاح شيئا, لأنه كافر. 
" إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ " فكفرهم, منعهم من الفلاح.* 

*" وقل رب اغفر وارحم وأنت خير الراحمين " (118)
*
*" وَقُلْ " داعيا لربك مخلصا له الدين " رَبِّ اغْفِرْ " لنا حتى تنجينا من المكروه, وارحمنا, لتوصلنا برحمتك إلى كل خير. 
" وَأَنْتَ خَيْرُ الرَّاحِمِينَ " فكل راحم للعبد, فالله خير له منه, أرحم بعبده من الوالدة بولدها, وأرحم به من نفسه. 
تم تفسير سورة المؤمنين, بفضل الله وإحسانه*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (352)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(1) الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*
*" سورة أنزلناها وفرضناها وأنزلنا فيها آيات بينات لعلكم تذكرون " (1)*
*أي: هذه " سُورَةٌ " عظيمة القدر " أَنْزَلْنَاهَا " رحمة منا بالعباد. 
وحفظناها من كل شيطان " وَفَرَضْنَاهَا " أي: قدرنا فيها ما قدرنا, من الحدود والشهادات وغيرها. 
" وَأَنْزَلْنَا فِيهَا آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ " أي: أحكاما جليلة, وأوامر, وزواجر وحكما عظيمة " لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ " حين نبين لكم, ونعلمكم ما لم تكونوا تعلمون.* 
*" الزانية والزاني فاجلدوا كل واحد منهما مائة جلدة ولا تأخذكم بهما رأفة في دين الله إن كنتم تؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر وليشهد عذابهما طائفة من المؤمنين " (2)*
*ثم شرع في بيان تلك الأحكام, المشار إليها, فقال: " الزَّانِيَةُ وَالزَّانِي " إلى " مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " . 
هذا الحكم, في الزاني والزانية البكرين, أنهما يجلد كل منهما مائة جلدة. 
وأما الثيب, فقد دلت السنة الصحيحة المشهورة, أن حده الرجم. 
ونهانا تعالى أن تأخذنا رأفة بهما, في دين الله, تمنعنا من إقامة الحد عليهما, سواء رأفة طبيعية أو لأجل قرابة أو صداقة أو غير ذلك, وأن الإيمان, موجب لانتفاء هذه الرأفة المانعة, من إقامة أمر الله. 
فرحمته حقيقة, بإقامة الحد عليه. 
فنحن وإن رحمناه, لجريان القدر عليه, فلا نرحمه من هذا الجانب. 
وأمر تعالى أن يحضر عذاب الزانيين, طائفة, أو جماعة من المؤمنين ليشتهر, ويحصل بذلك, الخزي والارتداع, وليشاهدوا الحد فعلا, فإن مشاهدة أحكام الشرع بالفعل, مما يقوى به العلم, ويستقر به الفهم, ويكون أقرب لإصابة الصواب, فلا يزاد فيه, ولا ينقص. 
والله أعلم.* 
*" الزاني لا ينكح إلا زانية أو مشركة والزانية لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك وحرم ذلك على المؤمنين " (3)*
*هذا بيان لرذيلة الزنا, وأنه يدنس عرض صاحبه, وعرض من قارنه ومازجه, ما لا يفعله بقية الذنوب. 
فأخبر أن الزاني لا يقدم على نكاحه من النساء, إلا أنثى زانية, تناسب حاله حالها, أو مشركة بالله, لا تؤمن ببعث ولا جزاء, ولا تلتزم أمر الله. 
والزانية كذلك, لا ينكحها إلا زان أو مشرك " وَحُرِّمَ ذَلِكَ عَلَى الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " أي: حرم عليهم أن ينكحوا زانيا, أو ينكحوا زانية. 
ومعنى الآية: أن من اتصف بالزنا, من رجل أو امرأة, ولم يتب من ذلك, أن المقدم على نكاحه, مع تحريم الله لذلك, لا يخلو إما أن لا يكون ملتزما لحكم الله ورسوله, فذاك لا يكون إلا مشركا. 
وإما أن يكون ملتزما لحكم الله ورسوله, فأقدم على نكاحه مع علمه بزناه, فإن هذا النكاح زنا, والناكح زان مسافح. 
فلو كان مؤمنا بالله حقا, لم يقدم على ذلك. 
وهذا دليل صريح على تحريم نكاح الزانية, حتى تتوب, وكذلك نكاح الزاني حتى يتوب. 
فإن مقارنة الزوج لزوجته, والزوجة لزوجها, أشد الاقترانات, والازدواجات. 
وقد قال تعالى: " احْشُرُوا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا وَأَزْوَاجَهُمْ " أي: قرناءهم. 
فحرم الله ذلك, لما فيه من الشر العظيم. 
وفيه من قلة الغيرة, وإلحاق الأولاد, الذين ليسوا من الزوج, وكون الزاني لا يعفها بسبب اشتغاله بغيرها, مما بعضه كاف في التحريم. 
وفي هذا دليل, على أن الزاني ليس مؤمنا, كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " لا يزني الزاني حين يزني وهو مؤمن " فهو وإن لم يكن مشركا, فلا يطلق عليه اسم المدح, الذي هو الإيمان المطلق.* 
*" والذين يرمون المحصنات ثم لم يأتوا بأربعة شهداء فاجلدوهم ثمانين جلدة ولا تقبلوا لهم شهادة أبدا وأولئك هم الفاسقون " (4)*
*لما عظم تعالى أمر الزاني بوجوب جلده وكذا رجمه, إن كان محصنا, وأنه لا تجوز مقارنته, ولا مخالطته على وجه لا يسلم فيه العبد من الشر, بين تعالى, تعظيم الإقدام على الأعراض بالرمي بالزنا فقال: " وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ " أي: النساء الحرائر العفائف, وكذلك الرجال, لا فرق بين الأمرين. 
والمراد بالرمي الرمي بالزنا, بدليل السياق. 
" ثُمَّ لَمْ يَأْتُوا " على ما رموا له " بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ " أي: رجال عدول, يشهدون بذلك صريحا. 
" فَاجْلِدُوهُمْ ثَمَانِينَ جَلْدَةً " بسوط متوسط, يؤلم فيه, ولا يبالغ بذلك, حتى يتلفه, لأن القصد, التأديب, لا الإتلاف. 
وفي هذا تقرير حد القذف. 
ولكن بشرط, أن يكون المقذوف كما قال تعالى محصنا مؤمنا. 
وأما قذف غير المحصن, فإنه يوجب التعزير. 
" وَلَا تَقْبَلُوا لَهُمْ شَهَادَةً أَبَدًا " أي: لهم عقوبة أخرى, وهو أن شهادة القاذف, غير مقبولة, ولو حد على القذف, حتى يتوب كما يأتي. 
" وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ " أي: الخارجون عن طاعة الله, الذين قد كثر شرهم. 
وذلك لانتهاك ما حرم الله, وانتهاك عرض أخيه, وتسليط الناس على الكلام بما تكلم به وإزالة الأخوة التي عقدها الله بين أهل الإيمان, ومحبة أن تشيع الفاحشة, في الذين آمنوا. 
وهذا دليل, على أن القذف من كبائر الذنوب.* 
*" إلا الذين تابوا من بعد ذلك وأصلحوا فإن الله غفور رحيم " (5)*
*وقوله " إِلَّا الَّذِينَ تَابُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ ذَلِكَ وَأَصْلَحُوا فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " فالتوبة في هذا الموضع, أن يكذب القاذف نفسه, ويقر أنه كاذب فيما قال, وهو واجب عليه, أن يكذب نفسه ولو تيقن وقوعه, حيث لم يأت بأربعة شهداء. 
فإذا تاب القاذف وأصلح عمله, وبدل إساءته إحسانا, زال عنه الفسق, وكذلك تقبل شهادته على الصحيح. 
فإن الله غفور رحيم يغفر الذنوب جميعا, لمن تاب وأناب. 
وإنما يجلد القاذف, إذا لم يأت بأربعة شهداء إذا لم يكن زوجا. 
فإن كان زوجا, فقد ذكر بقوله: " وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ أَزْوَاجَهُمْ " إلى " تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ " .* 
*" والذين يرمون أزواجهم ولم يكن لهم شهداء إلا أنفسهم فشهادة أحدهم أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الصادقين " (6)*
*وإنما كانت شهادات الزوج على زوجته, دارئة عنه الحد, لأن الغالب, أن الزوج لا يقدم على رمي زوجته, التي يدنسه ما يدنسها إلا إذا كان صادقا. 
ولأن له في ذلك حقا, وخوفا من إلحاق أولاد, ليسوا منه به, ولغير ذلك من الحكم المفقودة في غيره فقال: " وَالَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ أَزْوَاجَهُمْ " أي الحرائر لا المملوكات. 
" وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ " على رميهم بذلك " شُهَدَاءُ إِلَّا أَنْفُسُهُمْ " بأن لم يقيموا شهداء, على ما رموهن به " فَشَهَادَةُ أَحَدِهِمْ أَرْبَعُ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ " . 
سماها شهادة, لأنها نائبة مناب الشهود, بأن يقول " أشهد بالله, إني لمن الصادقين, فيما رميتها به " .*
*" والخامسة أن لعنة الله عليه إن كان من الكاذبين " (7)*
*" وَالْخَامِسَةُ أَنَّ لَعْنَةَ اللَّهِ عَلَيْهِ إِنْ كَانَ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ " أي: يزيد في الخامسة مع الشهادة المذكورة, مؤكدا تلك الشهادات, بأن يدعو على نفسه, باللعنة إن كان كاذبا. 
فإذا تم لعانه, سقط عنه حد القذف. 
وظاهر الآيات, ولو سمى الرجل الذي رماها به, فإنه يسقط حقه, تبعا لها. 
وهل يقام عليها الحد بمجرد لعان الرجل ونكولها أم تحبس؟ فيه قولان للعلماء. 
الذي يدل عليه الدليل أنه يقام عليه الحد بدليل قوله " وَيَدْرَأُ عَنْهَا الْعَذَابَ أَنْ تَشْهَدَ " إلى آخره. 
فلولا أن العذاب وهو الحد قد وجب بلعانه, لم يكن لعانها دارئا له.* 
*" ويدرأ عنها العذاب أن تشهد أربع شهادات بالله إنه لمن الكاذبين " (8)*
*ويدرأ عنها, أي: يدفع عنها العذاب, إذا قابلت شهادات الزوج, بشهادات من جنسها. 
" أَنْ تَشْهَدَ أَرْبَعَ شَهَادَاتٍ بِاللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ " وتزيد في الخامسة, مؤكدة لذلك, أن تدعو على نفسها بالغضب. 
فإذا تم اللعان بينهما, فرق بينهما إلى الأبد, وانتفى الولد الملاعن عنه. 
وظاهر الآيات يدل على اشتراط هذه الألفاظ عند اللعان, منه ومنها. 
واشتراط الترتيب فيها, وأن لا ينقص منها شيء, ولا يبدل شيء بشيء. 
وأن اللعان مختص بالزوج إذا رمى امرأته, لا بالعكس وأن الشبه في الولد مع اللعان لا عبرة به, كما لا يعتبر مع الفراش. 
وإنما يعتبر الشبه حيث لا مرجح, إلا هو.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (353)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(9) الى الأية(17)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*


*" ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله تواب حكيم " (10)*
*" وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ حَكِيمٌ " وجواب الشرط محذوف, يدل عليه سياق الكلام أي: لأحل بأحد المتلاعنين الكاذب منهما, ما دعا به على نفسه. 
ومن رحمته وفضله, ثبوت هذا الحكم الخاص بالزوجين, لشدة الحاجة إليه, وأن بين لكم شدة الزنا وفظاعته, وفظاعة القذف به, وأن شرع التوبة من هذه الكبائر وغيرها.* 
*" إن الذين جاءوا بالإفك عصبة منكم لا تحسبوه شرا لكم بل هو خير لكم لكل امرئ منهم ما اكتسب من الإثم والذي تولى كبره منهم له عذاب عظيم " (11)*
*لما ذكر فيما تقدم تعظيم, الرمي بالزنا عموما, صار ذلك كأنه مقدمة لهذة القصة, التي وقعت على أشرف النساء, أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها. 
وهذه الآيات, نزلت في قصة الإفك المشهورة, الثابتة في الصحيح والسنن والمسانيد. 
وحاصلها أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, في بعض غزواته, ومعه زوجته عائشة الصديقة, بنت الصديق. 
فانقطع عقدها فانحبست في طلبه ورحلوا جملها وهودجها, فلم يفقدوها ثم استقل الجيش راحلا, وجاءت مكانهم, وعلمت أنهم إذا فقدوها, رجعوا إليها فاستمروا في مسيرهم. 
وكان صفوان بن المعطل السلمي, من أفاضل الصحابة رضي الله عنه, قد عرس في أخريات القوم, ونام. 
فرأى عائشة رضي الله عنها, فعرفها, فأناخ راحلته, فركبتها من دون أن يكلمها أو تكلمه, ثم جاء يقود بها, بعد ما نزل الجيش في الظهيرة. 
فلما رأى بعض المنافقين, الذين في صحبة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, في ذلك السفر, مجيء صفوان بها في هذه الحال أشاع ما أشاع, وفشا الحديث, وتلقفته الألسن, حتى اغتر بذلك بعض المؤمنين, وصاروا يتناقلون هذا الكلام, وانحبس الوحي مدة طويلة عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وبلغ الخبر عائشة بعد ذلك بمدة, فحزنت حزنا شديدا. 
فأنزل الله براءتها في هذه الآيات. 
ووعظ الله المؤمنين, وأعظم ذلك, ووصاهم بالوصايا النافعة فقوله تعالى: " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ جَاءُوا بِالْإِفْكِ " أي: الكذب الشنيع, وهو رمي أم المؤمنين " عُصْبَةٌ مِنْكُمْ " أي: جماعة منتسبون إليكم يا معشر المؤمنين, منهم المؤمن الصادق في إيمانه, لكنه اغتر بترويج المنافقين, ومنهم المنافق. 
" لَا تَحْسَبُوهُ شَرًّا لَكُمْ بَلْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ " لما تضمن ذلك من تبرئة أم المؤمنين ونزاهتها, والتنويه بذكرها, حتى تناول عموم المدح سائر زوجات النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ولما تضمن من بيان الآيات المضطر إليها العباد, التي ما زال العمل بها إلى يوم القيامة فكل هذا خير عظيم, لولا مقالة أهل الإفك لم يحصل ذلك. 
وإذا أراد الله أمرا جعل له سببا, ولذلك جعل الخطاب عاما مع المؤمنين كلهم. 
وأخبر أن قدح بعضهم ببعض, كقدح في أنفسهم. 
ففيه أن المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم, واجتماعهم على مصالحهم, كالجسد الواحد, والمؤمن للمؤمن, كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضا. 
فكما أنه يكره أن يقدح أحد في عرضه, فليكره من كل أحد, أن يقدح في أخيه المؤمن, الذي بمنزلة نفسه, وما لم يصل العبد إلى هذه الحالة, فإنه من نقص إيمانه, وعدم نصحه. 
" لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ مَا اكْتَسَبَ مِنَ الْإِثْمِ " وهذا وعيد للذين جاءوا بالإفك, وأنهم سيعاقبون على ما قالوا من ذلك, وقد حد النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم منهم جماعة. 
" وَالَّذِي تَوَلَّى كِبْرَهُ " أي: معظم الإفك, وهو المنافق الخبيث, عبد الله بن أبي, ابن سلول, لعنه الله " لَهُ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " ألا وهو الخلود في الدرك الأسفل من النار.* 
*" لولا إذ سمعتموه ظن المؤمنون والمؤمنات بأنفسهم خيرا وقالوا هذا إفك مبين " (12)*
*ثم أرشد الله عباده عند سماع مثل هذا الكلام فقال: " لَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ ظَنَّ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ُ بِأَنْفُسِهِمْ خَيْرًا " أي: ظن المؤمنون بعضهم ببعض خيرا, وهو السلام مما رموا به, وأن ما معهم من الإيمان المعلوم, يدفع ما قيل فيهم من الإفك الباطل. 
" وَقَالُوا " بسبب ذلك الظن " سُبْحَانَكَ " أي: تنزيها لك من كل سوء وعن أن تبتلي أصفياءك بالأمور الشنيعة. 
" هَذَا إِفْكٌ مُبِينٌ " أي: كذب وبهت, من أعظم الأشياء, وأبينها. 
فهذا من الظن الواجب, حين سماع المؤمن عن أخيه المؤمن, مثل هذا الكلام, أن يبرئه بلسانه, ويكذب القائل لذلك.* 
*" لولا جاءوا عليه بأربعة شهداء فإذ لم يأتوا بالشهداء فأولئك عند الله هم الكاذبون " (13)*
*" لَوْلَا جَاءُوا عَلَيْهِ بِأَرْبَعَةِ شُهَدَاءَ " أي: هلا جاء الرامون على ما رموا به, بأربعة شهداء أي: عدول مرضيين. 
" فَإِذْ لَمْ يَأْتُوا بِالشُّهَدَاءِ فَأُولَئِكَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ " وإن كانوا في أنفسهم قد تيقنوا ذلك, فإنهم كاذبون في حكم الله, لأنه حرم عليهم التكلم بذلك, من دون أربعة شهود. 
ولهذا قال: " فَأُولَئِكَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ هُمُ الْكَاذِبُونَ " , ولم يقل " فأولئك الكاذبون " وهذا كله, من تعظيم حرمة عرض المسلم, بحيث لا يجوز الإقدام على رميه, من دون نصاب الشهادة بالصدق.* 
*" ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته في الدنيا والآخرة لمسكم في ما أفضتم فيه عذاب عظيم " (14)*
*" وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ " بحيث شملكم إحسانه فيهما, في أمر دينكم ودنياكم. 
" لَمَسَّكُمْ فِي مَا أَفَضْتُمْ " أي: خضتم " فِيهِ " من شأن الإفك " عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " لاستحقاقكم ذلك بما قلتم. 
ولكن من فضل الله عليكم ورحمته, أن شرع لكم التوبة, وجعل العقوبة مطهرة للذنوب.* 
*" إذ تلقونه بألسنتكم وتقولون بأفواهكم ما ليس لكم به علم وتحسبونه هينا وهو عند الله عظيم "(15)* 
*" إِذْ تَلَقَّوْنَهُ بِأَلْسِنَتِكُم  ْ " أي: تتلقفونه, ويلقيه بعضكم إلى بعض وتستوشون حديثه, وهو قول باطل. 
" وَتَقُولُونَ بِأَفْوَاهِكُمْ مَا لَيْسَ لَكُمْ بِهِ عِلْمٌ " والأمران محظوران, التكلم بالباطل, والقول بلا علم. 
" وَتَحْسَبُونَهُ هَيِّنًا " فلذلك أقدم عليه, من أقدم, من المؤمنين, الذين تابوا منه, وتطهروا بعد ذلك. 
" وَهُوَ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ عَظِيمٌ " وهذا فيه الزجر البليغ, عن تعاطي بعض الذنوب على وجه التهاون بها. 
فإن العبد لا يفيده حسبانه شيئا, ولا يخفف من عقوبته, الذنب. 
بل يضاعف الذنب, ويسهل عليه مواقعته, مرة أخرى.* 
*" ولولا إذ سمعتموه قلتم ما يكون لنا أن نتكلم بهذا سبحانك هذا بهتان عظيم " (16)*
*" لَوْلَا إِذْ سَمِعْتُمُوهُ " أي: وهلا إذ سمعتم - أيها المؤمنون - كلام أهل الإفك. 
" قُلْتُمْ " منكرين لذلك, معظمين لأمره: " مَا يَكُونُ لَنَا أَنْ نَتَكَلَّمَ بِهَذَا " أي: ما ينبغي لنا, وما يليق بنا الكلام, بهذا الإفك المبين, لأن المؤمن يمنعه إيمانه من ارتكاب القبائح " هَذَا بُهْتَانٌ " أي كذب عظيم.* 
*" يعظكم الله أن تعودوا لمثله أبدا إن كنتم مؤمنين " (17)*
*" يَعِظُكُمُ اللَّهُ أَنْ تَعُودُوا لِمِثْلِهِ " أي: لنظيره, من رمي المؤمنين بالفجور. 
فالله يعظكم, وينصحكم عن ذلك, ونعم المواعظ والنصائح, من ربنا فيجب علينا مقابلتها, بالقبول والإذعان, والتسليم والشكر له, على ما بين لنا " إِنَّ اللَّهَ نِعِمَّا يَعِظُكُمْ بِهِ " . 
" إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " دل ذلك على أن الإيمان الصادق, يمنع صاحبه من الإقدام على المحرمات.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (354)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(18) الى الأية(25)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*


*" ويبين الله لكم الآيات والله عليم حكيم " (18)*
*" وَيُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ " المشتملة, على بيان الأحكام, والوعظ, والزجر, والترغيب, والترهيب, يوضحها لكم توضيحا جليا. 
" وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ " أي: كامل العلم " حَكِيمٌ " كامل الحكمة. 
فمن علمه وحكمته, أن علمكم من علمه, وإن كان ذلك, راجعا لمصالحكم في كل وقت.*
*" إن الذين يحبون أن تشيع الفاحشة في الذين آمنوا لهم عذاب أليم في الدنيا والآخرة والله يعلم وأنتم لا تعلمون " (19)*
*" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحِبُّونَ أَنْ تَشِيعَ الْفَاحِشَةُ " أي: الأمور  الشنيعة المستقبحة, فيحبون أن تشتهر الفاحشة " فِي الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ " أي: موجع للقلب والبدن, وذلك لغشه لإخوانه المسلمين, ومحبة الشر لهم, وجراءته  على أعراضهم. 
فإذا كان هذا الوعيد, لمجرد محبة أن تشيع الفاحشة, واستحلاء ذلك بالقلب, فكيف بما هو أعظم من ذلك, من إظهاره, ونقله؟!! وسواء كانت الفاحشة, صادرة, أو غير صادرة. 
وكل هذا, من رحمة الله لعباده المؤمنين, وصيانة أعراضهم, كما صان دماءهم وأموالهم, وأمرهم بما يقتضي المصافاة, وأن يحب أحدهم لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه, ويكره له, ما يكره لنفسه. 
" وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ وَأَنْتُمْ لَا تَعْلَمُونَ " فلذلك علمكم, وبين لكم ما تجهلونه.* 
*" ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته وأن الله رءوف رحيم " (20)*
*" وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ " قد أحاط بكم من كل جانب " وَرَحْمَتُهُ وَأَنَّ اللَّهَ رَءُوفٌ رَحِيمٌ " لما بين لكم هذه الأحكام والمواعظ, والحكم الجليلة, ولما أمهل من خالف أمره. 
ولكن فضله ورحمته, وأن ذلك وصفه اللازم آثر لكم من الخير الدنيوي والأخروي, ما لن تحصوه, أو تعدوه*
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تتبعوا خطوات الشيطان ومن يتبع خطوات الشيطان فإنه يأمر بالفحشاء والمنكر ولولا فضل الله عليكم ورحمته ما زكا منكم من أحد أبدا ولكن الله يزكي من يشاء والله سميع عليم " (21)*
*ولما نهى عن هذا الذنب بخصوصه, نهى عن الذنوب عموما فقال: " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَتَّبِعُوا خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ " أي طرقه ووساوسه. 
وخطوات الشيطان, يدخل فيها سائر المعاصي المتعلقة بالقلب, واللسان والبدن. 
ومن حكمته تعالى, أن بين الحكم, وهو: النهي عن اتباع خطوات الشيطان. 
والحكمة وهو بيان ما في المنهي عنه, من الشر المقتضي, والداعي لتركه فقال: "  وَمَنْ يَتَّبِعْ خُطُوَاتِ الشَّيْطَانِ فَإِنَّهُ " أي: الشيطان " يَأْمُرُ بِالْفَحْشَاءِ " أي: ما تستفحشه العقول والشرائع, من الذنوب العظيمة, مع ميل بعض النفوس إليه. 
" وَالْمُنْكَرِ " وهو: ما تنكره العقول ولا تعرفه. 
فالمعاصي التي هي خطوات الشيطان, لا تخرج عن ذلك. 
فنهى الله عنها العباد, نعمة منه عليهم, أن يشكروه ويذكروه, لأن ذلك, صيانة لهم عن التدنس بالرذائل والقبائح. 
فمن إحسانه عليهم, أن نهاهم عنها, كما نهاهم عن أكل السموم القاتلة ونحوها. 
" وَلَوْلَا فَضْلُ اللَّهِ عَلَيْكُمْ وَرَحْمَتُهُ مَا زَكَا مِنْكُمْ مِنْ أَحَدٍ أَبَدًا " أي: ما تطهر من اتباع خطوات الشيطان, لأن الشيطان يسعى, هو وجنده, في الدعوة إليها وتحسينها, والنفس ميالة إلى السوء, أمارة به, والنقص مستول على العبد, من جميع جهاته, والإيمان غير قوي. 
فلو خلي وهذه الدواعي, ما زكى أحد بالتطهر من الذنوب, والسيئات, والنماء بفعل الحسنات, فإن الزكاء يتضمن الطهارة والنماء. 
ولكن فضله ورحمته أوجبا, أن يتزكى منكم, من تزكى. 
وكان من دعاء النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " اللهم آت نفسي تقواها, وزكها أنت خير من زكاها, أنت وليها ومولاها " ولهذا قال: " وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يُزَكِّي مَنْ يَشَاءُ " من يعلم منه أن يتزكى بالتزكية, ولهذا قال: " وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ " .* 
*" ولا يأتل أولو الفضل منكم والسعة أن يؤتوا أولي القربى والمساكين والمهاجرين في سبيل الله وليعفوا وليصفحوا ألا تحبون أن يغفر الله لكم والله غفور رحيم " (22)*
*" وَلَا يَأْتَلِ " أي: لا يحلف " أُولُو الْفَضْلِ مِنْكُمْ وَالسَّعَةِ أَنْ يُؤْتُوا أُولِي الْقُرْبَى وَالْمَسَاكِينَ وَالْمُهَاجِرِي  نَ فِي سَبِيلِ اللَّهِ وَلْيَعْفُوا وَلْيَصْفَحُوا " . 
كان من جملة الخائضين في الإفك " مسطح بن أثاثة " وهو قريب لأبي بكر الصديق رضي الله عنه, وكان مسطح فقيرا من المهاجرين في سبيل الله. 
فحلف أبو بكر أن لا ينفق عليه, لقوله الذي قال. 
فنزلت هذه الآية, ينهاهم عن هذا الحلف المتضمن لقطع النفقة عنه, ويحثه على العفو والصفح, ويعده بمغفرة الله, إن غفر له فقال: " أَلَا تُحِبُّونَ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَاللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " إذا عاملتم عبيده, بالعفو والصفح, عاملكم بذلك, فقال أبو بكر - لما سمع هذه الآية-: بلى, والله إني لأحب أن يغفر الله لي, فرجع النفقة إلى مسطح. 
وفي هذه الآية دليل على النفقة على القريب, وأنه لا تترك النفقة والإحسان بمعصية الإنسان, والحث على العفو والصفح, ولو جرى منه ما جرى من أهل الجرائم.* 
*" إن الذين يرمون المحصنات الغافلات المؤمنات لعنوا في الدنيا والآخرة ولهم عذاب عظيم " (23)*
*ثم ذكر الوعيد الشديد على رمي المحصنات فقال: " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَرْمُونَ الْمُحْصَنَاتِ " أي: العفائف عن الفجور "  الْغَافِلَاتِ " اللاتي لم يخطر ذلك بقلوبهن " الْمُؤْمِنَاتِ لُعِنُوا فِي  الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةِ " واللعنة, لا تكون إلا على ذنب كبير. 
وأكد اللعنة بأنها متواصلة عليهم في الدارين. 
" وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ عَظِيمٌ " وهذا زيادة على اللعنة, أبعدهم عن رحمته, وأحل بهم شدة نقمته.* 
*" يوم تشهد عليهم ألسنتهم وأيديهم وأرجلهم بما كانوا يعملون " (24)*
*وذلك العذاب يوم القيامة " يَوْمَ تَشْهَدُ عَلَيْهِمْ أَلْسِنَتُهُمْ وَأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَرْجُلُهُمْ بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " فكل جارحة تشهد عليه بما عملته, ينطقها الذي أنطق كل شيء, فلا يمكنه الإنكار. 
ولقد عدل في العباد, من جعل شهودهم من أنفسهم.* 
*" يومئذ يوفيهم الله دينهم الحق ويعلمون أن الله هو الحق المبين " (25)*
*" يَوْمَئِذٍ يُوَفِّيهِمُ اللَّهُ دِينَهُمُ الْحَقَّ " أي: جزاءهم على أعمالهم, الجزاء الحق, الذي بالعدل والقسط, يجدون جزاءهم موفرا, لم يفقدوا منها شيئا. 
" وَيَقُولُونَ يَا وَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَذَا الْكِتَابِ لَا يُغَادِرُ صَغِيرَةً وَلَا كَبِيرَةً إِلَّا أَحْصَاهَا وَوَجَدُوا مَا عَمِلُوا حَاضِرًا وَلَا يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَدًا " ويعلمون في ذلك الموقف العظيم, أن الله هو الحق المبين فيعلمون انحصار الحق المبين في الله تعالى. 
فأوصافه العظيمة حق, وأفعاله هي الحق, وعبادته هي الحق, ولقاؤه حق, ووعيده حق, وحكمه الديني والجزائي حق, ورسله حق, فلا ثم حق, إلا في الله, وما من الله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (355)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(26) الى الأية(32)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*


*" الخبيثات للخبيثين والخبيثون للخبيثات والطيبات للطيبين والطيبون للطيبات أولئك مبرءون مما يقولون لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم " (26)" الْخَبِيثَاتُ لِلْخَبِيثِينَ وَالْخَبِيثُونَ لِلْخَبِيثَاتِ " أي: كل خبيث من الرجال والنساء, والكلمات والأفعال, مناسب للخبيث, وموافق له, ومقترن به, ومشاكل له.* 
* وكل طيب من الرجال والنساء, والكلمات, والأفعال, مناسب للطيب, وموافق له, ومقترن به, ومشاكل له. 
فهذه كلمة عامة وحصر, لا يخرج منه شيء, من أعظم مفرداته, أن الأنبياء, خصوصا أولي العزم منهم, خصوصا سيدهم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الذي هو أفضل الطيبين من الخلق, على الإطلاق, لا يناسبهم إلا كل طيب من النساء. 
فالقدح في عائشة رضي الله عنها بهذا الأمر, قدح في النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهو المقصود بهذا الإفك, من قصد المنافقين. 
فمجرد كونها زوجة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, يعلم أنها لا تكون إلا طيبة طاهرة, من هذا الأمر القبيح. 
فكيف وهي ما هي؟!! صديقة النساء, وأفضلهن, وأعلمهن, وأطيبهن, حبيبة رسول رب العالمين, التي لم ينزل الوحي عليه, وهو في لحاف زوجة من زوجاته, غيرها؟!!. 
ثم صرح بذلك, بحيث لا يبقى لمبطل مقالا, ولا لشك وشبهة مجالا فقال: " أُولَئِكَ مُبَرَّءُونَ مِمَّا يَقُولُونَ " والإشارة إلى عاثشة رضي الله عنها أصلا, وللمؤمنات المحصنات الغافلات, تبعا لها. 
" لَهُمْ مَغْفِرَةٌ " تستغرق الذنوب " وَرِزْقٌ كَرِيمٌ " في الجنة صادر من الرب الكريم.* 
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتكم حتى تستأنسوا وتسلموا على أهلها ذلكم خير لكم لعلكم تذكرون " (27)*
*يرشد الباري عباده المؤمنين, أن لا يدخلوا بيوتا غير بيوتهم بغير استئذان. 
فإن في ذلك عدة مفاسد: منها ما ذكره الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, حيث قال " إنما جعل الاستئذان من أجل البصر " . 
فبسبب الإخلال به, يقع البصر على العورات, التي داخل البيوت. 
فإن البيت للإنسان, في ستر عورة ما وراءه بمنزلة الثوب في ستر عورة جسده. 
ومنها: أن ذلك, يوجب الريبة من الداخل, ويتهم بالشر, سرقة أو غيرها, لأن الدخول خفية, يدل على الشر. 
ومنع الله المؤمنين من دخول غير بيوتهم " حَتَّى تَسْتَأْنِسُوا " أي. 
تستأذنوا. 
سمي الاستئذان استئناسا, لأن به يحصل الاستئناس, وبعدمه تحصل الوحشة. 
" وَتُسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَهْلِهَا " . 
وصفة ذلك, ما جاء في الحديث " السلام عليكم, أأدخل " ؟. 
" ذَلِكُمْ " أي الاستئذان المذكور " خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ " لاشتماله على عدة مصالح, وهو من مكارم الأخلاق الواجبة, فإن أذن, دخل المستأذن.* 
*" فإن لم تجدوا فيها أحدا فلا تدخلوها حتى يؤذن لكم وإن قيل لكم ارجعوا فارجعوا هو أزكى لكم والله بما تعملون عليم " (28)*
*" فَإِنْ لَمْ تَجِدُوا فِيهَا أَحَدًا فَلَا تَدْخُلُوهَا حَتَّى يُؤْذَنَ لَكُمْ وَإِنْ قِيلَ لَكُمُ ارْجِعُوا فَارْجِعُوا " أي: فلا تمتنعوا من الرجوع, ولا تغضبوا منه. 
فإن صاحب المنزل, لم يمنعكم حقا واجبا لكم, وإنما هو متبرع, فإن شاء أذن, أو منع. 
فأنتم لا يأخذ أحدكم الكبر والاشمئزاز, من هذه الحال. 
" هُوَ أَزْكَى لَكُمْ " أي: أشد لتطهيركم من السيئات, وتنميتكم بالحسنات. 
" وَاللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ عَلِيمٌ " فيجازي كل عامل بعمله, من كثرة وقلة, وحسن, وعدمه. 
هذا الحكم, في البيوت المسكونة, سواء كان فيها متاع للإنسان, أم لا, وفي البيوت غير المسكونة, التي لا متاع فيها للإنسان.* 
*" ليس عليكم جناح أن تدخلوا بيوتا غير مسكونة فيها متاع لكم والله يعلم ما تبدون وما تكتمون " (29)*
*وأما البيوت التي ليس فيها أهلها, وفيها متاع الإنسان المحتاج للدخول إليه, وليس فيها أحد يتمكن من استئذانه, وذلك كبيوت الكراء وغيرها, فقد  ذكرها بقوله: " لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ " أي: حرج وإثم, دل على أن الدخول من غير استئذان في البيوت السابقة, أنه محرم, وفيه  حرج " أَنْ تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ مَسْكُونَةٍ فِيهَا مَتَاعٌ لَكُمْ " وهذا من احترازات القرآن العجيبة, فإن قوله " لَا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ بُيُوتِكُمْ " لفظ عام في كل بيت ليس ملكا للإنسان, أخرج منه تعالى البيوت التي ليست ملكه, وفيها متاعه, وليس  فيها مساكن, فأسقط الحرج في الدخول إليها. 
" وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تُبْدُونَ وَمَا تَكْتُمُونَ " أحوالكم الظاهرة والخفية, وعلم مصالحكم, فلذلك شرع لكم ما تحتاجون إليه وتضطرون, من الأحكام الشرعية.* 
*" قل للمؤمنين يغضوا من أبصارهم ويحفظوا فروجهم ذلك أزكى لهم إن الله خبير بما يصنعون " (30)*
*أي: أرشد المؤمنين, وقل لهم, الذين معهم إيمان, يمنعهم من وقوع ما يخل بالإيمان: " يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ " عن النظر إلى العورات وإلى النساء الأجنبيات, وإلى المردان, الذين يخاف بالنظر إليهم الفتنة, وإلى زينة الدنيا التي تفتن, وتوقع في المحذور. 
" وَيَحْفَظُوا فُرُوجَهُمْ " عن الوطء الحرام, في قبل أو دبر, أو ما دون ذلك, وعن التمكين من مسها, والنظر إليها. 
" ذَلِكَ " الحفظ للأبصار والفروج " أَزْكَى لَهُمْ " أطهر, وأطيب, وأنمى لأعمالهم, فإن من حفظ فرجه وبصره, طهر من الخبث الذي يتدنس به أهل الفواحش, وزكت أعماله, بسبب ترك المحرم, الذي تطمع إليه النفس وتدعو إليه. 
فمن ترك شيئا لله, عوضه الله خيرا منه, ومن غض بصره, أنار الله بصيرته ولأن العبد إذا حفظ فرجه وبصره عن الحرام ومقدماته, مع دواعي الشهوة, كان حفظه لغيره أبلغ, ولهذا سماه الله حفظا. 
فالشيء المحفوظ إن لم يجتهد حافظه في مراقبته وحفظه, وعمل الأسباب الموجبة لحفظه, لم ينحفظ. 
كذلك البصر والفرج, إن لم يجتهد العبد في حفظهما, أوقعاه في بلايا ومحن. 
وتأمل كيف أمر بحفظ الفرج مطلقا لأنه لا يباح في حالة من الأحوال وأما البصر فقال: " يَغُضُّوا مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِمْ " بأداة " من " الدالة على التبعيض. 
فإنه يجوز النظر في بعض الأحوال, لحاجة كنظر الشاهد والعامل والخاطب, ونحو ذلك. 
ثم ذكرهم بعلمه بأعمالهم, ليجتهدوا في حفظ أنفسهم من المحرمات.* 
*" وقل للمؤمنات يغضضن من أبصارهن ويحفظن فروجهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا ما ظهر منها وليضربن بخمرهن على جيوبهن ولا يبدين زينتهن إلا لبعولتهن أو آبائهن أو آباء بعولتهن أو أبنائهن أو أبناء بعولتهن أو إخوانهن أو بني إخوانهن أو بني أخواتهن أو نسائهن أو ما ملكت أيمانهن أو التابعين غير أولي الإربة من الرجال أو الطفل الذين لم يظهروا على عورات النساء ولا يضربن بأرجلهن ليعلم ما يخفين من زينتهن وتوبوا إلى الله جميعا أيها المؤمنون لعلكم تفلحون " (31)*
*لما أمر المؤمنين بغض الأبصار, وحفظ الفروج, أمر المؤمنات بذلك فقال: " وَقُلْ لِلْمُؤْمِنَاتِ يَغْضُضْنَ مِنْ أَبْصَارِهِنَّ " عن النظر إلى العورات والرجال, بشهوة ونحو ذلك من النظر الممنوع. 
" وَيَحْفَظْنَ فُرُوجَهُنَّ " من التمكن من جماعهن, أو مسهن, أو النظر المحرم إليهن. 
" وَلَا يُبْدِينَ زِينَتَهُنَّ " كالثياب الجميلة والحلي, وجميع البدن كله من الزينة. 
ولما كانت الثياب الظاهرة, لا بد لها منها, قال: " إِلَّا مَا ظَهَرَ مِنْهَا " أي الثياب الظاهرة, التي جرت العادة بلبسها إذا لم يكن في ذلك, ما يدعو إلى الفتنة بها. 
" وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ " وهذا لكمال الاستتار. 
ويدل ذلك, على أن الزينة التي يحرم إبداؤها, يدخل فيها جميع البدن, كما ذكرنا. 
ثم كرر النهي عن إبداء زينتهن, ليستثنى منه قوله: " إِلَّا لِبُعُولَتِهِنّ  َ " أي: أزواجهن " أَوْ آبَائِهِنَّ أَوْ آبَاءِ بُعُولَتِهِنَّ " يشمل الأب بنفسه, والجد, وإن علا. 
" أَوْ إِخْوَانِهِنَّ أَوْ بَنِي إِخْوَانِهِنَّ " أشقاء, أو لأب, أو لأم. 
" أَوْ بَنِي أَخَوَاتِهِنَّ أَوْ نِسَائِهِنَّ " أي: يجوز للنساء أن ينظر بعضهن إلى بعض مطلقا. 
ويحتمل أن الإضافة, تقتضي الجنسية, أي: النساء المسلمات, اللاتي من جنسكن. 
ففيه دليل لمن قال: إن المسلمة, لا يجوز أن تنظر إليها الذمية. 
" أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُنَّ " فيجوز للملوك, إذا كان كله للأنثى, أن ينظر لسيدته, ما دامت مالكة له كله, فإذا زال الملك أو بعضه, لم يجز النظر. 
" أَوِ التَّابِعِينَ غَيْرِ أُولِي الْإِرْبَةِ مِنَ الرِّجَالِ " أي: والذين يتبعونكم, ويتعلقون بكم, من الرجال, الذين لا إربة لهم, في هذه الشهوة كالمعتوه الذي لا يدري هل هنالك, كالعنين الذي لم يبق له شهوة, لا في فرجه, ولا في قلبه, فإن هذا, لا محذور من نظره. 
" أَوِ الطِّفْلِ الَّذِينَ لَمْ يَظْهَرُوا عَلَى عَوْرَاتِ النِّسَاءِ " أي: الأطفال الذين دون التمييز, فإنه يجوز نظرهم للنساء الأجانب. 
وعلل تعالى ذلك, بأنهم لم يظهروا على عورات النساء, أي: ليس لهم علم بذلك, ولا وجدت فيهم الشهوة بعد. 
ودل هذا, أن المميز تستتر منه المرأة, لأنه يظهر على عورات النساء. 
" وَلَا يَضْرِبْنَ بِأَرْجُلِهِنَّ لِيُعْلَمَ مَا يُخْفِينَ مِنْ زِينَتِهِنَّ " أي: لا يضربن الأرض بأرجلهن, ليصوت ما عليهن من حلي, كخلاخل وغيرها, فتعلم زينتها بسببه, فيكون وسيلة إلى الفتنة. 
ويؤخذ من هذا ونحوه, قاعدة سد الوسائل وأن الأمر إذا كان مباحا, ولكنه يفضي إلى محرم, أو يخاف من وقوعه, فإنه يمنع منه. 
فالضرب بالرجل في الأرض, الأصل أنه مباح, ولكن لما كان وسيلة لعلم الزينة, منع منه. 
ولما أمر تعالى بهذه الأوامر الحسنة, ووصى بالوصايا المستحسنة, وكان لا بد من وقوع تقصير من المؤمن بذلك - أمر الله تعالى بالتوبة فقال: " وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ جَمِيعًا أَيُّهَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ " ثم علق على ذلك, الفلاح فقال: " لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ " فلا سبيل إلى الفلاح إلا بالتوبة, وهي الرجوع مما يكرهه الله, ظاهرا وباطنا, إلى: ما يحبه ظاهرا باطنا. 
ودل هذا, أن كل مؤمن, محتاج إلى التوبة, لأن الله هو خاطب المؤمنين جميعا. 
وفيه الحث على الإخلاص بالتوبة, في قوله " وَتُوبُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ " . 
أي: لا لمقصد غير وجهه, من سلامة, من آفات الدنيا, أو رياء, وسمعة, أو نحو ذلك, من المفاسد الفاسدة.* 
*" وأنكحوا الأيامى منكم والصالحين من عبادكم وإمائكم إن يكونوا فقراء يغنهم الله من فضله والله واسع عليم " (32)*
*يأمر تعالى الأولياء والأسياد, بإنكاح من تحت ولايتهم من الأيامى وهم: من لا أزواج لهم, من رجال, ونساء ثيبات, وأبكار. 
فيجب على القريب, وولي اليتيم, أن يزوج من يحتاج للزواج, ممن تجب نفقته عليه. 
وإذا كانوا مأمورين بإنكاح من تحت أيديهم, كان أمرهم بالنكاح بأنفسهم, من باب أولى. 
" وَالصَّالِحِينَ مِنْ عِبَادِكُمْ وَإِمَائِكُمْ " يحتمل أن المراد بالصالحين, صلاح الدين, وأن الصالح من العبيد والإماء, وهو الذي لا يكون فاجرا زانيا, مأمور سيده بإنكاحه, جزاء له على صلاحه, وترغيبا له فيه. 
ولأن الفاسد بالزنا, منهي عن تزوجه, فيكون مؤيدا للذكور في أول السورة, أن نكاح الزاني والزانية, محرم, حتى يتوب. 
ويكون التخصيص بالصلاح في العبيد والإماء, دون الأحرار, لكثرة وجود ذلك في العبيد عادة, ويحتمل أن المراد بالصالحين, الصالحون للتزوج المحتاجون إليه, من العبيد والإماء. 
يؤيد هذا المعنى, أن السيد غير مأمور بتزويج مملوكه, قبل حاجته إلى الزواج. 
ولا يبعد إرادة المعنيين كليهما, والله أعلم. 
وقوله: " إِنْ يَكُونُوا فُقَرَاءَ " أي: الأزواج والمتزوجين " يُغْنِهِمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ " فلا يمنعكم ما تتوهمون, من أنه إذا تزوج, افتقر بسبب كثرة العائلة ونحوه. 
وفيه حث على التزوج, ووعد للمتزوج بالغنى بعد الفقر. 
" وَاللَّهُ وَاسِعٌ " كثير الخير عظيم الفضل " عَلِيمٌ " بمن يستحق فضله الديني والدنيوي, أو أحدهما, ممن لا يستحق, فيعطي كلا, ما علمه واقتضاه حكمه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (356)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(33) الى الأية(39)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*


*" وليستعفف الذين لا يجدون نكاحا حتى يغنيهم الله من فضله والذين يبتغون الكتاب مما ملكت أيمانكم فكاتبوهم إن علمتم فيهم خيرا وآتوهم من مال الله الذي آتاكم ولا تكرهوا فتياتكم على البغاء إن أردن تحصنا لتبتغوا عرض الحياة الدنيا ومن يكرهن فإن الله من بعد إكراههن غفور رحيم " (33)*
*" وَلْيَسْتَعْفِف  ِ الَّذِينَ لَا يَجِدُونَ نِكَاحًا حَتَّى يُغْنِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ " هذا حكم العاجز عن النكاح, أمره الله أن يستعفف, أي: أن يكف عن المحرم, ويفعل الأسباب التي تكفه عنه, من صرف دواعي قلبه, بالأفكار التي تخطر بإيقاعه فيه. 
ويفعل أيضا, كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم " يا معشر الشباب من استطاع منكم الباءة فليتزوج ومن لم يستطع فعليه بالصوم فإنه له وجاء " . 
وقوله " الَّذِينَ لَا يَجِدُونَ نِكَاحًا " أي: لا يقدرون نكاحا إما لفقرهم أو فقر أوليائهم وأسيادهم, أو امتناعهم من تزويجهم, وليس لهم قدرة على إجبارهم على ذلك. 
وهذا التقدير, أحسن من تقدير من قد " لا يجدون مهر نكاح " . 
وجعلوا المضاف إليه نائبا مناب المضاف, فإن في ذلك محذورين. 
أحدهما: الحذف في الكلام, والأصل, عدم الحذف. 
والثاني كون المعنى قاصرا على من له حالتان, حالة غنى بماله, وحالة عدم. 
فيخرج العبيد والإماء, ومن إنكاحه على وليه, كما ذكرنا. 
" حَتَّى يُغْنِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ " وعد للمستعفف أن الله سيغنيه, وييسر له أمره, وأمر له بانتظار الفرج, لئلا يشق عليه ما هو فيه. 
وقوله " وَالَّذِينَ يَبْتَغُونَ الْكِتَابَ مِمَّا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ فَكَاتِبُوهُمْ إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ فِيهِمْ خَيْرًا " . 
أي: من ابتغى وطلب منكم الكتابة, وأن يشتري نفسه, من عبيد وإماء, فأجيبوه إلى ما طلب, وكاتبوه. 
" إِنْ عَلِمْتُمْ فِيهِمْ " أي في الطالبين للكتابة " خَيْرًا " أي: قدرة على التكسب, وصلاحا في دينه. 
لأن في الكتابة, تحصيل المصلحتين, مصلحة العتق والحرية, ومصلحة العوض, الذي يبذله في فداء نفسه. 
وربما جد واجتهد, وأدرك لسيده في مدة الكتابة من المال, ما لا يحصل عليه في رقه. 
فلا يكون ضرر على السيد في كتابته, مع حصول عظيم المنفعة للعبد. 
فلذلك أمر الله بالكتابة, على هذا الوجه, أمر إيجاب, كما هو الظاهر, أو أمر استحباب على القول الآخر. 
وأمر بمعاونتهم على كتابتهم, لكونهم محتاجين لذلك, بسبب أنهم لا مال لهم  فقال: " وَآتُوهُمْ مِنْ مَالِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي آتَاكُمْ " يدخل في ذلك أمر سيده, الذي كاتبه, أن يعطيه من كتابته, أو يسقط عنه منها, وأمر  الناس بمعونتهم. 
ولهذا جعل الله للمكاتبين قسطا من الزكاة, ورغب في إعطائه بقوله: " مِنْ مَالِ اللَّهِ الَّذِي آتَاكُمْ " أي: فكما أن المال مال الله, وإنما الذي بأيديكم عطية من الله لكم ومحض منه, فأحسنوا لعباد الله, كما أحسن الله إليكم. 
ومفهوم الآية الكريمة, أن العبد إذا لم يطلب الكتابة, لا يؤمر سيده, أن يبتدئ بكتابته, وأنه إذا لم يعلم منه خيرا, بأن علم منه عكسه, إما أنه يعلم أنه لا كسب له, فيكون بسبب ذلك كلا على الناس, ضائعا. 
وإما أن يخاف إذا أعتق, وصار في حرية نفسه, أن يتمكن من الفساد, فهذا لا يؤمر بكتابته, بل ينهى عن ذلك لما فيه من المحذور المذكور. 
ثم قال تعالى: " وَلَا تُكْرِهُوا فَتَيَاتِكُمْ " أي: إماءكم " عَلَى الْبِغَاءِ " أي: أن تكون زانية " إِنْ أَرَدْنَ تَحَصُّنًا " لأنه لا يتصور إكراهها إلا بهذه الحال. 
وأما إذا لم ترد تحصنا فإنها تكون بغيا, يجب على سيدها, منعها من ذلك. 
وإنما نهى عن هذا لما كانوا يستعملونه في الجاهلية, من كون السيد يجبر أمته على البغاء, ليأخذ منها أجرة ذلك, ولهذا قال: " لِتَبْتَغُوا عَرَضَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا " فلا يليق بكم أن تكون إماؤكم, خيرا منكم, وأعف عن الزنا, وأنتم تفعلون بهن ذلك, لأجل عرض الحياة, متاع قليل يعرض, ثم يزول. 
فكسبكم النزاهة, والنظافة, والمروءة - بقطع النظر عن ثواب الآخرة وعقابها - أفضل من كسبكم العرض القليل, الذي يكسبكم الرذالة والخسة. 
ثم دعا من جرى منه الإكراه إلى التوبة فقال: " وَمَنْ يُكْرِهُّنَّ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ مِنْ بَعْدِ إِكْرَاهِهِنَّ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " فليتب إلى الله وليقلع عما صدر منه, مما يغضبه. 
فإذا فعل ذلك, غفر الله ذنوبه, ورحمه كما رحم نفسه بفكاكها من العذاب, وكما رحم أمته بعدم إكراهها على ما يضرها.*
*" ولقد أنزلنا إليكم آيات مبينات ومثلا من الذين خلوا من قبلكم وموعظة للمتقين " (34)*
*هذا تعظيم وتفخيم لهذه الآيات, تلاها على عباده, ليعرفوا قدرها, ويقوموا بحقها فقال: " وَلَقَدْ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكُمْ آيَاتٍ مُبَيِّنَاتٍ " . 
أي: واضحات الدلالة, على كل أمر تحتاجون إليه, من الأصول والفروع, بحيث لا يبقى فيها إشكال ولا شبهة. 
وأنزلنا إليكم أيضا مثلا " مِنَ الَّذِينَ خَلَوْا مِنْ قَبْلِكُمْ " من أخبار الأولين, الصالح منهم والطالح, وصفة أعمالهم, وما جرى لهم, وجرى عليهم تعتبرونه مثالا ومعتبرا, لمن فعل مثل أعمالهم أن يجازي مثل ما جوزوا. 
" وَمَوْعِظَةً لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " أي: وأنزلنا إليكم موعظة للمتقين, من الوعد والوعيد, والترغيب والترهيب, يتعظ بها المتقون, فيكفون عما يكره الله إلى ما يحبه الله.* 
*" الله نور السماوات والأرض مثل نوره كمشكاة فيها مصباح المصباح في زجاجة الزجاجة كأنها كوكب دري يوقد من شجرة مباركة زيتونة لا شرقية ولا غربية يكاد زيتها يضيء ولو لم تمسسه نار نور على نور يهدي الله لنوره من يشاء ويضرب الله الأمثال للناس والله بكل شيء عليم " (35)*
*" اللَّهُ نُورُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " الحسي والمعنوي. 
وذلك أنه تعالى بذاته, نور, وحجابه نور, الذي لو كشفه, لأحرقت سبحات وجهه, ما انتهى إليه بصره من خلقه. 
وبه استنار العرش, والكرسي, والشمس, والقمر والنور, وبه استنارت الجنة. 
وكذلك المعنوي, يرجع إلى الله, فكتابه نور, وشرعه نور, والإيمان والمعرفة في قلوب رسله وعباده المؤمنين, نور. 
فلولا نوره تعالى, لتراكمت الظلمات, ولهذا, كل محل, يفقد نوره فثم الظلمة والحصر " مَثَلُ نُورِهِ " الذي يهدي إليه, وهو نور الإيمان والقرآن في قلوب المؤمنين. 
" كَمِشْكَاةٍ " أي: كوة " فِيهَا مِصْبَاحٌ " لأن الكوة, تجمع نور المصباح بحيث لا يتفرق. 
ذلك " الْمِصْبَاحُ فِي زُجَاجَةٍ الزُّجَاجَةُ " من صفاتها وبهائها " كَأَنَّهَا كَوْكَبٌ دُرِّيٌّ " أي: مضيء إضاءة الدر. 
" يُوقَدُ " ذلك المصباح, الذي في تلك الزجاجة الدرية " مِنْ شَجَرَةٍ مُبَارَكَةٍ زَيْتُونَةٍ " أي: بوقد من زيت الزيتون الذي ناره, من أنور ما يكون. 
" لَا شَرْقِيَّةٍ " فقط, فلا تصيبها الشمس, آخر النهار. 
" وَلَا غَرْبِيَّةٍ " فقط, فلا تصيبها الشمس, أول النهار. 
وإذا انتفى عنها الأمران, كانت متوسطة من الأرض. 
كزيتون الشام تصيبه الشمس أول النهار وآخره, فيحسن ويطيب, ويكون أصفى لزيتها, ولهذا قال: " يَكَادُ زَيْتُهَا " من صفائه " يُضِيءُ وَلَوْ لَمْ تَمْسَسْهُ نَارٌ " فإذا مسته النار, أضاء إضاءة بليغة " نُورٌ عَلَى نُورٍ " أي: نور النار, ونور الزيت. 
ووجه هذا المثل, الذي ضربه الله, وتطبيقه على حالة المؤمن, ونور الله في قلبه, أن فطرته التي فطر عليها, بمنزلة الزيت الصافي. 
ففطرته صافية, مستعدة للتعاليم الإلهية, والعمل المشروع. 
فإذا وصل إليه العلم والإيمان, اشتعل ذلك النور في قلبه, بمنزلة إشعال النار, فتيلة ذلك المصباح, وهو صافي القلب, من سوء القصد, وسوء الفهم عن الله. 
إذا وصل إليه الإيمان, أضاء إضاءة عظيمة, لصفائه من الكدورات. 
وذلك بمنزلة صفاء الزجاجة الدرية, فيجتمع له, نور الفطرة, ونور الإيمان, ونور العلم, وصفاء المعرفة, نور على نوره. 
ولما كان هذا من نور الله تعالى, وليس كل أحد يصلح له ذلك قال: " يَهْدِي اللَّهُ لِنُورِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ " ممن يعلم زكاءه وطهارته, وأنه يزكى معه, وينمى. 
" وَيَضْرِبُ اللَّهُ الْأَمْثَالَ لِلنَّاسِ " ليعقلوا عنه, ويفهموا, لطفا منه بهم, وإحسانا إليهم وليتضح الحق من الباطل, فإن الأمثال تقرب المعاني المعقولة من المحسوسة, فيعلمها العباد علما واضحا. 
" وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ " فعلمه محيط بجميع الأشياء. 
فلتعلموا أن ضربه الأمثال, ضرب من يعلم حقائق الأشياء وتفاصيلها وأنها مصلحة للعباد. 
فليكن اشتغالكم بتدبرها وتعقلها, لا بالاعتراض عليها, ولا بمعارضتها فإنه يعلم, وأنتم لا تعلمون. 
ولما كان نور الإيمان والقرآن أكثر وقوع أسبابه في المساجد, ذكرها منوها بها فقال: " فِي بُيُوتٍ أَذِنَ اللَّهُ " إلى " بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ " .* 
*" في بيوت أذن الله أن ترفع ويذكر فيها اسمه يسبح له فيها بالغدو والآصال " (36)*
*أي: يتعبد لله " فِي بُيُوتٍ " عظيمة فاضلة, هي أحب البقاع إليه, وهي: المساجد. 
" أَذِنَ اللَّهُ " أي: أمر ووصى " أَنْ تُرْفَعَ وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ " هذان مجموع أحكام المساجد. 
فيدخل في رفعها, بناؤها, وكنسها وتنظيفها من النجاسات والأذى وصونها من المجانين والصبيان, الذين لا يتحرزون عن النجاسات, وعن الكافر, وأن تصان عن اللغو فيها, ورفع الأصوات بغير ذكر الله. 
" وَيُذْكَرَ فِيهَا اسْمُهُ " يدخل في ذلك, الصلاة فيها, فرفضها, ونقلها, وقراءة القرآن والتسبيح والتهليل, وغيره من أنواع الذكر, وتعلم العلم وتعليمه, والمذاكرة فيها, والاعتكاف, وغير ذلك من العبادات, التي تفعل في المساجد, ولهذا كانت عمارة المساجد على قسمين: عمارة بنيان, وصيانة لها, وعمارة بذكر اسم الله, من الصلاة وغيرها وهذا أشرف القسمين. 
ولهذا شرعت الصلوات الخمس, والجمعة, في المساجد, وجوبا عند أكثر العلماء, واستحبابا عند آخرين. 
ثم مدح تعالى, عمارها بالعبادة فقال: " يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ فِيهَا " إخلاصا " بِالْغُدُوِّ " أول النهار " وَالْآصَالِ " آخرة " رِجَالٌ " . 
خص هذين الوقتين, لشرفهما ولتيسر السير فيهما إلى الله, وسهولته. 
ويدخل في ذلك, التسبيح في الصلاة وغيرها, ولهذا شرعت أذكار الصباح والمساء, وأورادهما عند الصباح والمساء. 
أي: يسبح فيها الله, رجال, أي رجال, ليسوا ممن يؤثر على ربه دنيا, ذات لذات, ولا تجارة ومكاسب, مشغلة عنه. 
" لَا تُلْهِيهِمْ تِجَارَةٌ " وهذا يشمل كل تكسب يقصده به العوض, فيكون قوله: " وَلَا بَيْعٌ " من باب عطف الخاص على العام, لكثرة الاشتغال بالبيع على غيره. 
فهؤلاء الرجال, وإن اتجروا, وباعوا, واشتروا, فإن ذلك, لا محذور فيه. 
لكنه لا تلهيم تلك, بأن يقدموها ويؤثروها على " ذِكْرِ اللَّهِ وَإِقَامِ الصَّلَاةِ وَإِيتَاءِ الزَّكَاةِ " بل جعلوا طاعة الله وعبادته, غاية مرادهم, ونهاية مقصدهم. 
فما حال بينهم وبينها, رفضوه. 
ولما كان ترك الدنيا, شديدا على أكثر النفوس, وحب المكاسب بأنواع التجارات, محبوبا لها, ويشق عليها تركه في الغالب, وتتكلف من تقديم حق الله على ذلك, ذكر ما يدعوها إلى ذلك, ترغيبا وترهيبا - فقال: " يَخَافُونَ يَوْمًا تَتَقَلَّبُ فِيهِ الْقُلُوبُ وَالْأَبْصَارُ " من شدة هوله وإزعاجه القلوب والأبدان, فلذلك خافوا ذلك اليوم, فسهل عليهم العمل, وترك ما يشغل عنه. 
" لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا وَيَزِيدَهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ " 
" لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ اللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُوا " والمراد بأحسن ما عملوا: أعمالهم الحسنة الصالحة, لأنها أحسن ما عملوا, لأنهم يعملون المباحات وغيرها. 
فالثواب لا يكون إلا على العمل الحسن كقوله تعالى: " لِيُكَفِّرَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ أَسْوَأَ الَّذِي عَمِلُوا وَيَجْزِيَهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ بِأَحْسَنِ الَّذِي كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " . 
" وَيَزِيدُهُمْ مِنْ فَضْلِهِ " زيادة كثيرة عن الجزاء المقابل لأعمالهم. 
" وَاللَّهُ يَرْزُقُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ " بل يعطيه من الأجر, ما لا يبلغه عمله, بل ولا تبلغه أمنيته. 
ويعطيه من الأجر, بلا عد; ولا كيل; وهذا كناية عن كثرته جدا.* 
*" والذين كفروا أعمالهم كسراب بقيعة يحسبه الظمآن ماء حتى إذا جاءه لم يجده شيئا ووجد الله عنده فوفاه حسابه والله سريع الحساب " (39)*
*هذان مثلان, ضربهما الله لأعمال الكفار; في بطلانها وذهابها سدى; وتحسر عامليها منها فقال: " وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " بربهم وكذبوا رسله " أَعْمَالُهُمْ كَسَرَابٍ بِقِيعَةٍ " أي: بقاع; لا شجر فيه ولا نبات. 
" يَحْسَبُهُ الظَّمْآنُ مَاءً " شديد العطش, الذي يتوهم, ما لا يتوهم غيره, بسبب ما معه من العطش, وهذا حسبان باطل, فيقصده ليزيل ظمأه. 
" حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءَهُ لَمْ يَجِدْهُ شَيْئًا " فندم ندما شديدا, وازداد ما به من الظمأ, بسبب انقطاع رجائه. 
كذلك أعمال الكفار, بمنزلة السراب, ترى ويظنها الجاهل الذي لا يدري الأمور, أعمالا نافعة, فتغره صورتها, ويخلبه خيالها, ويحسبها هو أيضا أعمالا نافعة لهواه, وهو أيضا محتاج إليها, كاحتياج الظمآن للماء. 
حتى إذ قدم على أعماله, يوم الجزاء, وجدها ضائعة, ولم يجدها شيئا. 
والحال إنه لم يذهب, لا له ولا عليه. 
بل وجد " اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ فَوَفَّاهُ حِسَابَهُ " . 
لم يخف عليه من عمله, نقير ولا قطمير ولن يعدم منه قليلا ولا كثيرا. 
" وَاللَّهُ سَرِيعُ الْحِسَابِ " فلا يستبطئ الجاهلون ذلك الوعد, فإنه لا بد من إتيانه. 
ومثلها الله بالسراب, الذي بقيعة, أي: لا شجر فيه ولا نبات, وهذا مثال لقلوبهم, لا خير فيها ولا بر, فتزكو فيها الأعمال وذلك للسبب المانع, وهو الكفر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (357)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(40) الى الأية(46)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*


*" أو كظلمات في بحر لجي يغشاه موج من فوقه موج من فوقه سحاب ظلمات بعضها فوق بعض إذا أخرج يده لم يكد يراها ومن لم يجعل الله له نورا فما له من نور " (40)*
*والمثل الثاني, لبطلان أعمال الكفار " كَظُلُمَاتٍ فِي بَحْرٍ لُجِّيٍّ " بعيد قعره, طويل مداه " يَغْشَاهُ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ مَوْجٌ مِنْ فَوْقِهِ سَحَابٌ ظُلُمَاتٌ بَعْضُهَا فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ " ظلمة البحر اللجي, ثم فوقه ظلمة الأمواج المتراكمة, ثم فوق ذلك, ظلمة السحب المدلهمة, ثم فوق ذلك ظلمة الليل البهيم. 
فاشتدت الظلمة جدا, بحيث أن الكائن في تلك الحال " إِذَا أَخْرَجَ يَدَهُ لَمْ يَكَدْ يَرَاهَا " مع قربها إليه, فكيف بغيرها. 
كذلك الكفار, تراكمت على قلوبهم الظلمات, ظلمة الطبيعة, التي لا خير فيها, وفوقها ظلمة الكفر, وفوق ذلك, ظلمة الجهل, وفوق ذلك, ظلمة الأعمال الصادرة عما ذكر. 
فبقوا في الظلمة متحيرين, وفي غمرتهم يعمهون, وعن الصراط المستقيم مدبرون, وفي طرق الغي والضلال, يترددون وهذا لأن الله خذلهم, فلم يعطهم من نوره. 
" وَمَنْ لَمْ يَجْعَلِ اللَّهُ لَهُ نُورًا فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ نُورٍ " لأن نفسه ظالمة جاهلة, فليس فيها من الخير والنور, إلا ما أعطاها مولاها, ومنحها ربها. 
يحتمل أن هذين المثالين, لأعمال جميع الكفار, كل منهما, منطبق عليها, وعددهما لتعدد الأوصاف. 
ويحتمل أن كل مثال, لطائفة وفرقة. 
فالأول. 
للمتبوعين, والثاني, للتابعين. 
والله أعلم.* 
*" ألم تر أن الله يسبح له من في السماوات والأرض والطير صافات كل قد علم صلاته وتسبيحه والله عليم بما يفعلون " (41)*
*نبه تعالى عباده على عظمته, وكمال سلطانه, وافتقار جميع المخلوقات إليه, في ربوبيتها, وعبادتها فقال: " أَلَمْ تَرَ أَنَّ اللَّهَ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " من حيوان وجماد " وَالطَّيْرُ صَافَّاتٍ " أي: صافات أجنحتها, في السماء, تسبح ربها. 
" كُلِّ " من هذه المخلوقات " قَدْ عَلِمَ صَلَاتَهُ وَتَسْبِيحَهُ " أي: كل له, صلاة وعبادة بحسب حاله اللائقة به. 
وقد ألهمه الله تلك الصلاة والتسبيح, إما بواسطة الرسل, كالجن والإنس, والملائكة. 
وأما بإلهام منه تعالى, كسائر المخلوقات غير ذلك. 
وهذا الاحتمال, أرجح, بدليل قوله " وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِمَا يَفْعَلُونَ " . 
أي: علم جميع أفعالهم, فلا يخف عليه منها شيء, وسيجازيهم بذلك. 
فيكون على هذا, قد جمع بين علمه بأعمالهم, وذلك بتعليمه, وبين علمه بمقاصدهم المتضمن للجزاء. 
ويحتمل أن الضمير في قوله: " قَدْ عَلِمَ صَلَاتَهُ وَتَسْبِيحَهُ " يعود إلى الله, وأن الله تعالى, قد علم عبادتهم, وإن لم تعلموا - أيها العباد - منها, إلا ما أطلعكم الله عليه. 
وهذه الآية كقوله تعالى " تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ السَّمَاوَاتُ السَّبْعُ وَالْأَرْضُ وَمَنْ فِيهِنَّ وَإِنْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ إِلَّا يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ وَلَكِنْ لَا تَفْقَهُونَ تَسْبِيحَهُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ حَلِيمًا غَفُورًا " .* 
*" ولله ملك السماوات والأرض وإلى الله المصير "(42)*
*فلما بين عبوديتهم وافتقارهم إليه - من جهة العبادة والتوحيد - بين افتقارهم إليه, من جهة الملك والتربية والتدبير فقال: " وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " خالقهما ورازقهما, والمتصرف فيهما, في حكمه الشرعي والقدري, في هذه الدار, وفي حكمه الجزائي, بدار, القرار بدليل قوله " وَإِلَى اللَّهِ الْمَصِيرُ " أي: مرجع: الخلق ومآلهم, ليجازيهم بأعمالهم.* 
*" ألم تر أن الله يزجي سحابا ثم يؤلف بينه ثم يجعله ركاما فترى الودق يخرج من خلاله وينزل من السماء من جبال فيها من برد فيصيب به من يشاء ويصرفه عن من يشاء يكاد سنا برقه يذهب بالأبصار " (43)*
*أي: ألم تشاهد ببصرك, عظيم قدرة الله, وكيف " يُزْجِي " . 
أي: يسوق " سَحَابًا " قطعا متفرقة " ثُمَّ يُؤَلِّفُ " بين تلك القطع, فيجعله سحابا متراكما, مثل الجبال. 
" فَتَرَى الْوَدْقَ " أي: الوابل والمطر, يخرج من خلال السحابة, نقطا متفرقة, ليحصل بها الانتفاع, من دون ضرر, فتمتلئ بذلك, الغدران, وتتدفق الخلجان, وتسيل الأودية, وتنبت الأرض من كل زوج كريم. 
وتارة ينزل الله من ذلك السحاب, بردا يتلف ما يصيبه. 
" فَيُصِيبُ بِهِ مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَصْرِفُهُ عَنْ مَنْ يَشَاءُ " أي: بحسب اقتضاء حكمه القدري, وحكمته التي يحمد عليها. 
" يَكَادُ سَنَا بَرْقِهِ " أي: يكاد ضوء برق ذلك السحاب, من شدته " يَذْهَبُ بِالْأَبْصَارِ " . 
أليس الذي أنشأها وساقها لعباده المفتقرين, وأنزلها على وجه يحصل به النفع وينتفي به الضرر, كامل القدرة, نافذ المشيئة, واسع الرحمة؟.* 
*" يقلب الله الليل والنهار إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الأبصار " (44)*
*" يُقَلِّبُ اللَّهُ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ " من حر إلى برد, ومن برد إلى حر, ومن ليل إلى نهار, ومن نهار إلى ليل, ويديل الأيام بين عباده. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِأُولِي الْأَبْصَارِ " أي: لذوي البصائر, والعقول النافذة للأمور المطلوبة منها, كما تنفذ الأبصار إلى الأمور المشاهدة الحسية. 
فالبصير, ينظر إلى هذه المخلوقات نظر اعتبار وتفكير, وتدبر لما أريد بها ومنها. 
والمعرض الجاهل, نظره إليها نظر غفلة, بمنزلة نظر البهائم.* 
*" والله خلق كل دابة من ماء فمنهم من يمشي على بطنه ومنهم من يمشي على رجلين ومنهم من يمشي على أربع يخلق الله ما يشاء إن الله على كل شيء قدير " (45)*
*ينبه عباده على ما يشاهدونه, أنه خلق جميع الدواب, التي على وجه الأرض. 
" مِنْ مَاءٍ " أي: مادتها كلها, الماء, كما قال تعالى: " وَجَعَلْنَا مِنَ الْمَاءِ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ حَيٍّ " . 
فالحيوانات التي تتوالد, مادتها, ماء النطفة, حين يلقح الذكر الأنثى. 
والحيوانات التي تتولد من الأرض, لا تتولد إلا من الرطوبات المائية, كالحشرات لا يوجد منها شيء, يتولد من غير ماء أبدا. 
فالمادة واحدة, ولكن الخلقة مختلفة, من وجوه كثيرة. 
" فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى بَطْنِهِ " كالحية ونحوها. 
" وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى رِجْلَيْنِ " كالآدميين, وكثير من الطيور. 
" وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ يَمْشِي عَلَى أَرْبَعٍ " كبهيمة الأنعام ونحوها. 
فاختلافها - مع أن الأصل واحد - يدل على نفود مشيئة الله, وعموم قدرته, ولهذا قال: " يَخْلُقُ اللَّهُ مَا يَشَاءُ " أي: من المخلوقات, على ما يشاؤه من الصفات. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ " كما أنزل المطر على الأرض, وهو لقاح واحد, والأم واحدة, وهي الأرض, والأولاد مختلفو الأصناف والأوصاف " وَفِي الْأَرْضِ قِطَعٌ مُتَجَاوِرَاتٌ وَجَنَّاتٌ مِنْ أَعْنَابٍ وَزَرْعٌ وَنَخِيلٌ صِنْوَانٌ وَغَيْرُ صِنْوَانٍ يُسْقَى بِمَاءٍ وَاحِدٍ وَنُفَضِّلُ بَعْضَهَا عَلَى بَعْضٍ فِي الْأُكُلِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ " .* 
*" لقد أنزلنا آيات مبينات والله يهدي من يشاء إلى صراط مستقيم " (46)*
*أي: لقد رحمنا عبادنا, وأنزلنا إليهم آيات بينات, أي: واضحات الدلالة, على جميع المقاصد الشرعية, والآداب المحمودة, والمعارف الرشيدة. 
فاتضحت بذلك السبيل, وتبين الرشد من الغي, والهدى من الضلال. 
فلم يبق أدنى شبهة لمبطل, يتعلق بها, ولا أدنى إشكال, لمريد الصواب, لأنها تنزيل من كمال علمه, وكملت رحمته, وكمل بيانه, فليس بعد بيانه بيان " لِيَهْلِكَ " بعد ذلك " مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَا مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ " . 
" وَاللَّهُ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ " ممن سبقت لهم سابقة الحسنى, وقدم الصدق. 
" إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ " أي: طريق واضح مختصر, موصل إليه, وإلى دار كرامته, متضمن العلم بالحق وإيثاره, والعمل به. 
عمم البيان التام لجميع الخلق, وخصص بالهداية من يشاء, فهذا فضله وإحسانه. 
وما فضل الكريم بممنون وذاك عدله, وقطع الحجة للمحتج والله أعلم حيث يجعل مع مواقع إحسانه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (358)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(47) الى الأية(53)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*


*" ويقولون آمنا بالله وبالرسول وأطعنا ثم يتولى فريق منهم من بعد ذلك وما أولئك بالمؤمنين " (47)*
*يخبر تعالى عن حالة الظالمين, ممن في قلبه مرض وضعف إيمان, أو نفاق, وريب, وضعف علم, أنهم يقولون بألسنتهم, ويلتزمون الإيمان بالله والطاعة, ثم لا يقومون بما قالوا, ويتولى فريق منهم عن الطاعة, توليا عظيما, بدليل قوله: " وَهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ " فإن المتولي, قد يكون له نية عود ورجوع إلى ما تولى عنه. 
وهذا المتولي, معرض, لا التفات له, ولا نظر لما تولى عنه. 
وتجد هذه الحالة مطابقة لحال كثير ممن يدعي الإيمان والطاعة لله وهو ضعيف الإيمان. 
وتجده لا يقوم بكثير من العبادات, خصوصا: العبادات, التي تشق على كثير من النفوس, كالزكاة, والنفقات الواجبة والمستحبة, والجهاد في سبيل الله ونحو ذلك.* 
*" وإذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم إذا فريق منهم معرضون " (48)*
*" وَإِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ " أي: إذا صار بينهم, وبين أحد, حكومة, ودعوا إلى الله ورسوله " إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِنْهُمْ مُعْرِضُونَ " يريدون أحكام الجاهلية, ويفضلون أحكام القوانين غير الشرعية على الأحكام الشرعية, لعلمهم أن الحق عليهم, وأن الشرع لا يحكم إلا بما يطابق الواقع.* 
*" وإن يكن لهم الحق يأتوا إليه مذعنين " (49)*
*" وَإِنْ يَكُنْ لَهُمُ الْحَقُّ يَأْتُوا إِلَيْهِ " أي: إلى حكم الشرع " مُذْعِنِينَ " وليس ذلك لأجل أنه حكم شرعي, وإنما ذلك, لأجل موافقة أهوائهم. 
فليسوا ممدوحين في هذه الحال, ولو أتوا إليه مذعنين, لأن العبد حقيقة, من يتبع الحق, فيما يحب ويكره, وفيما يسره ويحزنه. 
وأما الذي يتبع الشرع, عند موافقة هواه, وينبذه عند مخالفته, ويقدم الهوى على الشرع, فليس بعبد لله على الحقيقة*
*" أفي قلوبهم مرض أم ارتابوا أم يخافون أن يحيف الله عليهم ورسوله بل أولئك هم الظالمون " (50)*
*قال الله في لومهم على الإعراض عن الحكم الشرعي: " أَفِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَرَضٌ " أي: علة, أخرجت القلب عن صحته وأزالت حاسته, فصار بمنزلة المريض, الذي يعرض عما ينفعه, ويقبل على ما يضره. 
" أَمِ ارْتَابُوا " أي: شكوا, أو قلقت قلوبهم من حكم الله ورسوله, واتهموه أنه لا يحكم بالحق. 
" أَمْ يَخَافُونَ أَنْ يَحِيفَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَرَسُولُهُ " أي: يحكم عليهم حكما ظالما جائرا, وإنما هذا وصفهم " بَلْ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الظَّالِمُونَ " . 
وأما حكم الله ورسوله, ففي غاية العدالة والقسط, وموافقة الحكمة. 
" وَمَنْ أَحْسَنُ مِنَ اللَّهِ حُكْمًا لِقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ " . 
وفي هذه الآيات, دليل على أن الإيمان, ليس هو مجرد القول, حتى يقترن به العمل. 
ولهذا نفى الإيمان عمن تولى عن الطاعة, ووجوب الانقياد لحكم الله, ورسوله في كل حال. 
وإن لم ينقد له, دل على مرض في قلبه. 
وريب في إيمانه. 
وأنه يحرم إساءة الظن بأحكام, الشريعة, وأن يظن بها, خلاف العدل والحكمة.* 
*" إنما كان قول المؤمنين إذا دعوا إلى الله ورسوله ليحكم بينهم أن يقولوا سمعنا وأطعنا وأولئك هم المفلحون " (51)*
*ولما ذكر حالة المعرضين عن الحكم الشرعي, ذكر حالة المؤمنين الممدوحين. 
فقال: " إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " إلى " الْفَائِزُونَ " . 
أي: " إِنَّمَا كَانَ قَوْلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " حقيقة الذين صدقوا إيمانهم بأعمالهم " إِذَا دُعُوا إِلَى اللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ لِيَحْكُمَ بَيْنَهُمْ " سواء وافق أهواءهم, أو خالفها. 
" أَنْ يَقُولُوا سَمِعْنَا وَأَطَعْنَا " أي: سمعنا حكم الله ورسوله, وأجبنا من دعانا إليه وأطعنا طاعة تامة, سالمة من الحرج. 
" وَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْمُفْلِحُونَ " . 
حصر الفلاح فيهم, لأن الفلاح: الفوز بالمطلوب, والنجاة من المكروه. 
ولا يفلح إلا من حكم الله ورسوله, وأطاع الله ورسوله.* 
*" ومن يطع الله ورسوله ويخش الله ويتقه فأولئك هم الفائزون " (52)*
*ولما ذكر فضل الطاعة في الحكم خصوصا, ذكر فضلها عموما, في جميع الأحوال. 
فقال: " وَمَنْ يُطِعِ اللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ " فيصدق خبرهما ويمتثل أمرهما. 
" وَيَخْشَ اللَّهَ " أي: يخافه, خوفا مقرونا بمعرفة, فيترك ما نهى عنه, ويكف نفسه عما تهوى. 
ولهذا قال: " وَيَتَّقْهِ " بترك المحظور, لأن التقوى - عند الإطلاق - يدخل فيها, فعل المأمور به, وترك المنهي عنه. 
وعند اقترانها بالبر أو الطاعة - كما في هذا الموضع - تفسر بتوقي عذاب الله, بترك معاصيه. 
" فَأُولَئِكَ " الذين جمعوا, بين طاعة الله, وطاعة رسوله, وخشية الله وتقواه, " هُمُ الْفَائِزُونَ " بنجاتهم من العذاب, لتركهم أسبابه, ووصولهم إلى الثواب, لفعلهم أسبابه, فالفوز محصور فيهم. 
وأما من لم يتصف بوصفهم, فإنه يفوته من الفوز, بحسب ما قصر عنه من هذه الأوصاف الحميدة. 
واشتملت هذه الآية, على الحق المشترك, بين الله وبين رسوله, وهو: الطاعة المستلزمة للإيمان, والحق المختص بالله, وهو: الخشية والتقوى. 
وبقي الحق الثالث المختص بالرسول, وهو التعزير والتوقير. 
كما جمع بين الحقوق الثلاثة في سورة الفتح في قوله: " لِتُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُعَزِّرُوهُ وَتُوَقِّرُوهُ وَتُسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا " .* 
*" وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن أمرتهم ليخرجن قل لا تقسموا طاعة معروفة إن الله خبير بما تعملون " (53)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن حالة المتخلفين عن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, في الجهاد من المنافقين, ومن في قلوبهم مرض وضعف إيمان أنهم يقسمون بالله. 
" لَئِنْ أَمَرْتَهُمْ " فما يستقبل, أو لئن نصصت عليهم, حين خرجت " لَيَخْرُجُنَّ " والمعنى الأول, أولى. 
قال الله - رادا عليهم -: " قُلْ لَا تُقْسِمُوا " أي: لا نحتاج إلى إقسامكم ولا إلى أعذاركم, فإن الله قد نبأنا من أخباركم. 
وطاعتم معروفة, لا تخفى علينا, قد كنا نعرف منكم التثاقل والكسل, من غير عذر, فلا وجه لعذركم وقسمكم. 
إنما يحتاج إلى ذلك, من كان أمره محتملا, وحاله مشتبهة, فهذا ربما يفيده العذر براءة. 
وأما أنتم, فكلا ولما. 
وإنما ينتظر بكم ويخاف عليكم, حلول بأس الله ونقمته, ولهذا توعدهم بقوله: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ " فيجازيكم عليها أتم الجزاء. 
هذه حالهم في نفس الأمر.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (359)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(54) الى الأية(59)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*


*" قل أطيعوا الله وأطيعوا الرسول فإن تولوا فإنما عليه ما حمل وعليكم ما حملتم وإن تطيعوه تهتدوا وما على الرسول إلا البلاغ المبين " (54)*
*وأما الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام, فوظيفته, أن يأمرهم وينهاكم, ولهذا قال: " قُلْ أَطِيعُوا اللَّهَ وَالرَّسُولَ فَإِنْ " امتثلوا, كان حظهم وسعادتهم, وإن " تَوَلَّوْا فَإِنَّمَا عَلَيْهِ مَا حُمِّلَ " من الرسالة, وقد أداها. 
" وَعَلَيْكُمْ مَا حُمِّلْتُمْ " من الطاعة, وقد بانت حالكم, وظهرت. 
فبان ضلالكم وغيكم واستحقاقكم العذاب. 
" وَإِنْ تُطِيعُوهُ تَهْتَدُوا " إلى الصراط المستقيم, قولا وعملا. 
فلا سبيل لكم إلى الهداية إلا بطاعته, وبدون ذلك, لا يمكن, بل هو محال. 
" وَمَا عَلَى الرَّسُولِ إِلَّا الْبَلَاغُ الْمُبِينُ " أي: تبليغكم البين الذي لا يبقي لأحد, شكا ولا شبهة, وقد فعل صلى الله عليه وسلم, بلغ البلاغ المبين. 
وإنما الذي يحاسبكم, ويجازيكم, هو الله تعالى. 
فالرسول, ليس له من الأمر شيء, وقد قام بوظيفته.* 
*" وعد الله الذين آمنوا منكم وعملوا الصالحات ليستخلفنهم في الأرض كما استخلف الذين من قبلهم وليمكنن لهم دينهم الذي ارتضى لهم وليبدلنهم من بعد خوفهم أمنا يعبدونني لا يشركون بي شيئا ومن كفر بعد ذلك فأولئك هم الفاسقون " (55)*
*هذا من وعوده الصادقة, التي شوهد تأويلها ومخبرها. 
فإنه وعد من قام, بالإيمان والعمل الصالح, من هذه الأمة, أن يستخلفهم في الأرض, فيكونون هم الخلفاء فيها, المتصرفين في تدبيرها. 
وأن يمكن لهم دينهم, الذي ارتضى لهم, وهو دين الإسلام, الذي فاق الأديان كلها. 
ارتضاه لهذه الأمة, لفضلها وشرفها ونعمته عليها, بأن يتمكنوا من إقامته, وإقامة شرائعه الظاهرة والباطنة, في أنفسهم وفي غيرهم, لكون غيرهم من أهل الأديان, وسائر الكفار, مغلوبين ذليلين. 
وأنه يبدلهم أمنا من بعد خوفهم, حيث كان الواحد منهم, لا يتمكن من إظهار دينه, وما هو عليه إلا بأذى كثير من الكفار, وكون جماعة المسلمين قليلين جدا, بالنسبة إلى غيرهم, وقد رماهم أهل الأرض, عن قوس واحدة, وبغوا لهم الغوائل. 
فوعد الله هذه الأمور, وقت نزول الآية, وهي لم تشاهد الاستخلاف في الأرض, والتمكين فيها, والتمكين من إقامة الدين الإسلامي, والأمن التام, بحيث يعبدون الله, ولا يشركون به شيئا, ولا يخافون أحدا إلا الله. 
فقام صدر هذه الأمة, من الإيمان والعمل الصالح بما يفوق على غيرهم. 
فمكنهم من البلاد والعباد, وفتحت مشارق الأرض ومغاربها, وحصل الأمن التام, والتمكين التام, فهذا من آيات الله العجيبة الباهرة. 
ولا يزال الأمر إلى قيام الساعة, مهما قاموا بالإيمان, والعمل الصالح فلا بد أن يوجد ما وعدهم الله. 
وإنما يسلط الله عليهم الكفار والمنافقين, ويديلهم في بعض الأحيان, بسبب إخلال المسلمين, بالإيمان والعمل الصالح. 
" وَمَنْ كَفَرَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ " التمكين والسلطنة التامة لكم, يا معشر المسلمين. 
" فَأُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْفَاسِقُونَ " الذين خرجوا عن طاعة الله, وفسدوا, فلم يصلحوا لصالح, ولم يكن فيهم أهلية للخير, لأن الذي يترك الإيمان في حال عزه وقهره, وعدم وجود الأسباب المانعة منه, يدل على فساد نيته, وخبث طويته, لأنه لا داعي له لترك الدين, إلا ذلك. 
ودلت هذة الآية, أن الله قد مكن من قبلنا, واستخلفهم في الأرض كما قال موسى  لقومه " وَيَسْتَخْلِفَك  ُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ فَيَنْظُرَ كَيْفَ تَعْمَلُونَ " وقال تعالى " وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ " " وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ "* 
*" وأقيموا الصلاة وآتوا الزكاة وأطيعوا الرسول لعلكم ترحمون " (56)*
*يأمر تعالى بإقامة الصلاة, بأركانها, وشروطها, وآدبها, ظاهرا وباطنا. 
وبإيتاء الزكاة من الأموال, التي استخلف الله عليها للعباد, وأعطاهم إياها, بأن يؤتوها الفقراء وغيرهم, ممن ذكر الله, لمصرف الزكاة. 
فهذان أكبر الطاعات وأجلها, جامعتان لحقه, وحق خلقه للإخلاص للمعبود, وللإحسان إلى العبيد. 
ثم عطف عليهما الأمر العام, فقال: " وَأَطِيعُوا الرَّسُولَ " وذلك بامتثال أوامره, واجتناب نواهيه " مَنْ يُطِعِ الرَّسُولَ فَقَدْ أَطَاعَ اللَّهَ " . 
" لَعَلَّكُمْ " حين تقومون بذلك " تُرْحَمُونَ " فمن أراد الرحمة, فهذا طريقها, ومن رجاها من دون إقامة الصلاة, وإيتاء الزكاة, وإطاعة الرسول, فهو متمن كاذب. 
وقد منته نفسه الأماني الكاذبة.* 
*" لا تحسبن الذين كفروا معجزين في الأرض ومأواهم النار ولبئس المصير "(57)* 
*" لَا تَحْسَبَنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ " فلا يغررك ما متعوا به في الحياة الدنيا, فإن الله, وإن أمهلهم, فإنه لا يهملهم " نُمَتِّعُهُمْ قَلِيلًا ثُمَّ نَضْطَرُّهُمْ إِلَى عَذَابٍ غَلِيظٍ " . 
ولهذا قال هنا: " وَمَأْوَاهُمُ النَّارُ وَلَبِئْسَ الْمَصِيرُ " أي: بئس المآل, مآل الكافرين, مآل الشر والحسرة, والعقوبة الأبدية.* 
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا ليستأذنكم الذين ملكت أيمانكم والذين لم يبلغوا الحلم منكم ثلاث مرات من قبل صلاة الفجر وحين تضعون ثيابكم من الظهيرة ومن بعد صلاة العشاء ثلاث عورات لكم ليس عليكم ولا عليهم جناح بعدهن طوافون عليكم بعضكم على بعض كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات والله عليم حكيم " (58)*
*أمر المؤمنين أن يستأذنهم مماليكهم, والذين لم يبلغوا الحلم منهم. 
قد ذكر الله حكمته وأنه ثلاث عورات للمستأذن عليهم, وقت نومهم بالليل بعد العشاء, وعند انتباههم قبل صلاة الفجر. 
فهذا - في الغالب - أن النائم يستعمل للنوم في الليل, ثوبا غير ثوبه المعتاد. 
وأما نوم النهار, فلو كان في الغالب قليلا, قد ينام فيه العبد بثيابه المعتاد. 
قيده بقوله: " وَحِينَ تَضَعُونَ ثِيَابَكُمْ مِنَ الظَّهِيرَةِ " أي: للقائلة, وسط النهار. 
ففي هذه الأحوال الثلاثة, يكون المماليك والأولاد الصغار, كغيرهم, لا يمكنون من الدخول إلا بإذن. 
وأما ما عدا هذه الأحوال الثلاثة فقال: " لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا عَلَيْهِمْ جُنَاحٌ بَعْدَهُنَّ " . 
أي: ليسوا كغيرهم: فإنهم يحتاج إليهم دائما, فيشق الاستئذان منهم في كل وقت. 
ولهذا قال: " طَوَّافُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ بَعْضُكُمْ عَلَى بَعْضٍ " أي: يترددون عليكم في قضاء أشغالكم وحوائجكم. 
" كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ " بيانا مقرونا بحكمته, ليتأكد ويتقوى ويعرف به رحمة شارعه وحكمته. 
ولهذا قال: " وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ " له العلم, المحيط, بالواجبات, والمستحبات, والممكنات, والحكمة التي وضعت كل شيء موضعه. 
فأعطى كل مخلوق خلقه اللائق به. 
وأعطى كل حكم شرعي حكمه اللائق به ومنه هذه الأحكام, التي بينها وبين مآخذها وحسنها.* 
*" وإذا بلغ الأطفال منكم الحلم فليستأذنوا كما استأذن الذين من قبلهم كذلك يبين الله لكم آياته والله عليم حكيم " (59)*
*" وَإِذَا بَلَغَ الْأَطْفَالُ مِنْكُمُ الْحُلُمَ " وهو إنزال المني يقظة أو مناما. 
" فَلْيَسْتَأْذِن  ُوا كَمَا اسْتَأْذَنَ الَّذِينَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِمْ " أي: في سائر الأوقات. 
والذين من قبلهم هم الذين ذكرهم الله بقوله: " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لَا تَدْخُلُوا بُيُوتًا غَيْرَ بُيُوتِكُمْ حَتَّى تَسْتَأْنِسُوا " الآية. 
" كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ " ويوضحها, ويفصل أحكامها " وَاللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ " . 
وفي هاتين الآيتين فوائد. 
منها: أن السيد, وولي الصغير, مخاطبان بتعليم عبيدهم, ومن تحت ولايتهم من الأولاد, العلم والآداب الشرعية, لأن الله وجه الخطاب إليهم بقوله: " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لِيَسْتَأْذِنْك  ُمُ الَّذِينَ مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُكُمْ وَالَّذِينَ لَمْ يَبْلُغُوا الْحُلُمَ " الآية. 
فلا يمكن ذلك, إلا بالتعليم والتأديب. 
ولقوله: " لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا عَلَيْهِمْ جُنَاحٌ بَعْدَهُنَّ " . 
ومنها: الأمر بحفظ العورات, والاحتياط لذلك من كل وجه, وأن المحل والمكان, الذي هو مظنة لرؤية عورة الإنسان فيه, أنه منهي عن الاغتسال فيه, والاستنجاء, ونحو ذلك. 
ومنها: جواز كشف العورة لحاجة, كالحاجة عند النوم, وعند البول والغائط, ونحو ذلك. 
ومنها: أن المسلمين كانوا معتادين القيلولة وسط النهار, كما اعتادوا نوم الليل, لأن الله خاطبهم, ببيان حالهم الموجودة. 
ومنها: أن الصغير الذي دون البلوغ, لا يجوز أن يمكن من رؤية العورة, ولا يجوز أن ترى عورته, لأن الله لم يأمر باستئذانهم, إلا عن أمر ما يجوز. 
ومنها: أن المملوك أيضا, لا يجوز أن يرى عورة سيده, كما أن سيده, لا يجوز أن يرى عورته, كما ذكرنا في الصغر. 
ومنها أنه ينبغي للواعظ والمعلم ونحوهما, ممن يتكلم في مسائل العلم الشرعي أن يقرن بالحكم بيان مأخذه ووجهه, ولا يلقيه مجردا عن الدليل والتعليل, لأن الله - لما بين الحكم المذكور - علله بقوله: " ثَلَاثُ عَوْرَاتٍ لَكُمْ " . 
ومنها: أن الصغير والعبد مخاطبان, كما أن وليهما مخاطب لقوله: " لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ وَلَا عَلَيْهِمْ جُنَاحٌ بَعْدَهُنَّ " . 
ومنها: أن ريق الصبي طاهر, ولو كان بعد نجاسة, كالقيء لقوله تعالى: " طَوَّافُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ " مع قول النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, حين سئل عن الهرة " إنها ليست بنجس, إنها من الطوافين عليكم والطوافات " . 
ومنها: جواز استخدام الإنسان من تحت يده, من الأطفال على وجه معتاد, لا يشق على الطفل لقوله: " طَوَّافُونَ عَلَيْكُمْ " . 
ومنها: أن الحكم المذكور المفصل, إنما هو لما دون البلوغ, وأما ما بعد البلوغ, فليس إلا الاستئذان. 
ومنها: أن البلوغ يحصل بالإنزال, فكل حكم شرعي رتب على البلوغ, حصل بالإنزال, وهذا مجمع عليه. 
وإنما الخلاف, هل يحصل البلوغ بالسن, أو الإنبات للعانة, والله أعلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (360)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النور
من الأية(60) الى الأية(64)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النور**
*

*" والقواعد من النساء اللاتي لا يرجون نكاحا فليس عليهن جناح أن يضعن ثيابهن غير متبرجات بزينة وأن يستعففن خير لهن والله سميع عليم " (60)*
*" وَالْقَوَاعِدُ مِنَ النِّسَاءِ " اللاتي قعدن عن الاستمتاع والشهوة " اللَّاتِي لَا يَرْجُونَ نِكَاحًا " أي: لا يطمعن في النكاح, ولا يطمع فيهن, وذلك, لكونها عجوزا لا تشتهى ولا تشتهي, أو دميمة الخلقة, لا تشتهى " فَلَيْسَ عَلَيْهِنَّ جُنَاحٌ " أي: حرج وإثم " أَنْ يَضَعْنَ ثِيَابَهُنَّ " . 
أي: الثياب الظاهرة, كالخمار ونحوه, الذي قال الله فيه للنساء: " وَلْيَضْرِبْنَ بِخُمُرِهِنَّ عَلَى جُيُوبِهِنَّ " . 
فهؤلاء, يجوز لهن, أن يكشفن وجوههن, لأمن المحذور منها وعليها. 
ولما كان نفي الحرج عنهن, في وضع الثياب, ربما توهم منه جواز استعمالها لكل شيء, دفع هذا الاحتراز بقوله: " غَيْرَ مُتَبَرِّجَاتٍ بِزِينَةٍ " أي: غير مظهرات للناس, زينة من تجمل بالثياب ظاهرة, وتستر وجهها, ومن ضرب الأرض, ليعلم ما تخفي من زينتها, لأن مجرد الزينة على الأنثى, ولو مع تسترها, ولو كانت لا تشتهى - يفتتن فيها, ويوقع الناظر إليها في الحرج " وَأَنْ يَسْتَعْفِفْنَ خَيْرٌ لَهُنَّ " . 
والاستعفاف: طلب العفة, بفعل الأسباب المقتضية لذلك, من تزوج وترك لما يخشى منه الفتنة. 
" وَاللَّهُ سَمِيعٌ " لجميع الأصوات " عَلِيمٌ " بالنيات والمقاصد. 
فليحذرن من كل قول وقصد فاسد وليعلمن أن الله يجازي على ذلك.* 
*" ليس على الأعمى حرج ولا على الأعرج حرج ولا على المريض حرج ولا على أنفسكم أن تأكلوا من بيوتكم أو بيوت آبائكم أو بيوت أمهاتكم أو بيوت إخوانكم أو بيوت أخواتكم أو بيوت أعمامكم أو بيوت عماتكم أو بيوت أخوالكم أو بيوت خالاتكم أو ما ملكتم مفاتحه أو صديقكم ليس عليكم جناح أن تأكلوا جميعا أو أشتاتا فإذا دخلتم بيوتا فسلموا على أنفسكم تحية من عند الله مباركة طيبة كذلك يبين الله لكم الآيات لعلكم تعقلون " (61)*
*يخبر تعالى, عن منته على عباده, وأنه لم يجعل عليهم في الدين من حرج بل يسره غاية التيسير فقال: " لَيْسَ عَلَى الْأَعْمَى حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلَا عَلَى الْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ " . 
أي: ليس على هؤلاء جناح, في ترك الأمور الواجبة, التي تتوقف على واحد منها. 
وذلك كالجهاد ونحوه, مما يتوقف على بصر الأعمى, أو سلامة الأعرج أو صحة المريض, ولهذا المعنى العام, الذي ذكرناه, أطلق الكلام في ذلك, ولم يقيد, كما قيد قوله. 
" وَلَا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ " أي: حرج " أَنْ تَأْكُلُوا مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ " أي: بيوت أولادكم. 
وهذا موافق للحديث الثابت " أنت ومالك لأبيك " والحديث الآخر " إن أطيب ما أكلتم من كسبكم, وإن أولادكم من كسبكم " . 
وليس المراد من قوله: " مِنْ بُيُوتِكُمْ " بيت الإنسان نفسه, فإن هذا من باب تحصيل الحاصل, الذي ينزه عنه كلام الله. 
ولأنه نفي الحرج عما يظن أو يتوهم فيه الإثم, من هؤلاء المذكورين. 
وأما بيت الإنسان نفسه, فليس فيه أدنى توهم. 
" أَوْ بُيُوتِ آبَائِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ إِخْوَانِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخَوَاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَعْمَامِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ عَمَّاتِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ أَخْوَالِكُمْ أَوْ بُيُوتِ خَالَاتِكُمْ " وهؤلاء معروفون. 
" أَوْ مَا مَلَكْتُمْ مَفَاتِحَهُ " أي: البيوت التي أنتم متصرفون فيها بوكالة, أو ولاية ونحو ذلك. 
وأما تفسيرها بالمملوك, فليس بوجيه, لوجهين: أحدهما: أن المملوك, لا يقال فيه " ملكت مفاتحه " . 
بل يقال: " ما ملكتموه " أو " ما ملكت أيمانكم " لأنهم مالكون له جملة, لا لمفاتحه فقط. 
والثاني: أن بيوت المماليك, غير خارجة عن بيت الإنسان نفسه, لأن المملوك, وما ملكه, لعبده, فلا وجه لنفي الحرج عنه. 
" أَوْ صَدِيقِكُمْ " وهذا الحرج المنفي من الأكل, من هذه البيوت كل ذلك, إذا كان بدون إذن, والحكمة فيه, معلومة من السياق. 
فبيوت هؤلاء المسمين, قد جرت العادة والعرف, بالمسامحة في الأكل منها, لأجل القرابة القريبة, أو التصرف التام, أو الصداقة. 
فلو قدر في أحد من هؤلاء عدم المسامحة والشح في الأمر المذكور, لم يجز الأكل, ولم يرتفع الحرج, نظرا للحكمة والمعنى. 
وقوله " لَيْسَ عَلَيْكُمْ جُنَاحٌ أَنْ تَأْكُلُوا جَمِيعًا أَوْ أَشْتَاتًا " فكل ذلك جائز. 
أكل أهل البيت الواحد جميعا, أو أكل كل واحد منهم وحده. 
وهذا نفي للحرج, لا نفي للفضيلة, وإلا, فالأفضل, الاجتماع على الطعام. 
" فَإِذَا دَخَلْتُمْ بُيُوتًا " نكرة في سياق الشرط, يشمل بيت الإنسان, وبيت غيره, سواء كان في البيت, ساكن أم لا. 
فإذا دخلها الإنسان " فَسَلِّمُوا عَلَى أَنْفُسِكُمْ " أي: فليسلم بعضكم على بعض, لأن المسلمين, كأنهم شخص واحد, من توادهم, وتراحمهم, وتعاطفهم. 
فالسلام مشروع, لدخول سائر البيوت, من غير فرق, بين بيت وبيت. 
والاستئذان, تقدم أن فيه تفصيلا في أحكامه. 
ثم مدح هذا السلام فقال: " تَحِيَّةً مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ مُبَارَكَةً طَيِّبَةً " . 
أي: سلامكم بقولكم " السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته " أو " السلام علينا وعلى عباد الله الصالحين " إذ تدخلون البيوت. 
" تَحِيَّةً مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ " أي: قد شرعها لكم, وجعلها تحيتكم. 
" مُبَارَكَةٍ " لاشتمالها على السلامة من النقص, وحصول الرحمة, والبركة, والنماء, والزيادة. 
" طَيِّبَةً " لأنها من الكلم الطيب المحبوب عند الله, الذي فيه طيب نفس للمحيا, ومحبة, وجلب مودة. 
لما بين لنا هذه الأحكام الجليلة قال: " كَذَلِكَ يُبَيِّنُ اللَّهُ لَكُمْ آيَاتِهِ " الدالات على أحكامه الشرعية وحكمها. 
" لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ " عنه, فتفهمونها, وتعقلونها بقلوبكم, ولتكونوا من أهل العقول والألباب الرزينة. 
فإن معرفة أحكامه الشرعية على وجهها, يزيد في العقل, وينمو به اللب. 
لكون معانيها, أجل المعاني, وآدابها أجل الآداب, ولأن الجزاء, من جنس العمل. 
فكما استعمل عقله, للعقل عن ربه, وللتفكر في آياته, التي دعاه إليها, زاده من ذلك. 
وفي هذه الآيات دليل على قاعدة عامة كلية وهي: أن " العرف والعادة مخصص للألفاظ, كتخصيص اللفظ للفظ " . 
فإن الأصل, أن الإنسان, ممنوع من تناول طعام غيره, مع أن الله أباح الأكل من بيوت هؤلاء, للعرف والعادة. 
فكل مسألة, تتوقف على الإذن من مالك الشيء, إذا علم إذنه بالقول, أو العرف, جاز الإقدام عليه. 
وفيها دليل, على أن الأب, يجوز له أن يأخذ ويملك, من مال ولده, ما لا يضره, لأن الله سمى بيته, بيتا للإنسان. 
وفيها دليل على أن المتصرف في بيت الإنسان, كزوجته, وأخته ونحوهما, يجوز لهما, الأكل عادة, وإطعام السائل المعتاد. 
وفيها دليل, على جواز المشاركة في الطعام, سواء, أكانوا مجتمعين, أو متفرقين, ولو أفضى ذلك إلى أن يأكل بعضهم أكثر من بعض. 
" إِنَّمَا الْمُؤْمِنُونَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَإِذَا كَانُوا مَعَهُ عَلَى أَمْرٍ جَامِعٍ لَمْ يَذْهَبُوا حَتَّى يَسْتَأْذِنُوهُ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ فَأْذَنْ لِمَنْ شِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُ اللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " 
هذا إرشاد من الله, لعباده المؤمنين, أنهم إذا كانوا مع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, على أمر جامع, أي: من ضرورته أو مصلحته, أن يكونوا فيه جميعا, كالجهاد, والمشاورة, ونحو ذلك من الأمور, التي يشترك فيها المؤمنون, فإن المصلحة, تقتضي اجتماعهم عليه, وعدم تفرقهم. 
فالمؤمن بالله ورسوله حقا, لا يذهب لأمر من الأمور, لا يرجع لأهله, ولا يذهب لبعض الحوائج, التي يشذ بها عنهم, إلا بإذن من الرسول, أو نائبه من بعده. 
فجعل موجب الإيمان, عدم الذهاب إلا بإذن, ومدحهم على فعلهم هذا, وأدبهم مع رسوله, وولي الأمر منهم فقال: " إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يَسْتَأْذِنُونَ  كَ أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِاللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ " . 
ولكن هل يأذن لهم أم لا؟ ذكر لإذنه شرطين: أحدهما: أن يكون لشأن من شئونهم, وشغل من أشغالهم. 
فأما من يستأذن من غير عذر, فلا يؤذن له. 
والثاني: أن يشاء الإذن فتقتضيه المصلحة, من دون مضرة بالآذن فلذلك قال: "  فَإِذَا اسْتَأْذَنُوكَ لِبَعْضِ شَأْنِهِمْ فَأْذَنْ لِمَنْ شِئْتَ مِنْهُمْ " . 
فإذا كان له عذر واستأذن, فإن كان في قعوده وعدم ذهابه, مصلحة برأيه, أو شجاعته, ونحو ذلك, لم يأذن له. 
ومع هذا إذا استأذن, وأذن له بشرطيه, أمر الله رسوله, أن يستغفر له, لما عسى أن يكون مقصرا في الاستئذان, ولهذا قال: " وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمُاللَّهَ إِنَّ اللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَحِيمٌ " يغفر لهم الذنوب, ويرحمهم, بأن جوز لهم الاستئذان مع العذر.* 
*" لا تجعلوا دعاء الرسول بينكم كدعاء بعضكم بعضا قد يعلم الله الذين يتسللون منكم لواذا فليحذر الذين يخالفون عن أمره أن تصيبهم فتنة أو يصيبهم عذاب أليم " (63)*
*" لَا تَجْعَلُوا دُعَاءَ الرَّسُولِ بَيْنَكُمْ كَدُعَاءِ بَعْضِكُمْ بَعْضًا " فإذا دعاكم فأجيبوه وجوبا. 
حتى إنه تجب إجابة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, في حال الصلاة. 
وليس أحد إذا قال قولا, يجب على الأمة قبول قوله, والعمل به, إلا الرسول, لعصمته, وكوننا مخاطبين باتباعه, قال تعالى: " يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اسْتَجِيبُوا لِلَّهِ وَلِلرَّسُولِ إِذَا دَعَاكُمْ لِمَا يُحْيِيكُمْ " . 
وكذلك لا تجعلوا دعاءكم للرسول كدعاء بعضكم بعضا. 
فلا تقولوا " يا محمد " عند ندائكم, أو " يا محمد بن عبد الله " كما يقول ذلك بعضكم لبعض. 
بل من شرفه وفضله وتميزه صلى الله عليه وسلم عن غيره, أن قال: يا رسول الله, يا نبي الله. 
" قَدْ يَعْلَمُ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ يَتَسَلَّلُونَ مِنْكُمْ لِوَاذًا " لما مدح المؤمنين بالله ورسوله, الذين إذا كانوا معه على أمر جامع, لم يذهبوا حتى يستأذنوه, توعد من لم يفعل ذلك, وذهب من غير استئذان. 
فهو وإن خفي عليكم بذهابه على وجه خفي وهو المراد بقوله " يَتَسَلَّلُونَ مِنْكُمْ لِوَاذًا " أي: يلوذون وقت تسللهم وانطلاقهم. 
بشيء يحجبهم عن العيون. 
فالله يعلمهم وسيجازيهم على ذلك, أتم الجزاء, ولهذا توعدهم بقوله: " فَلْيَحْذَرِ الَّذِينَ يُخَالِفُونَ عَنْ أَمْرِهِ " أي: يذهبون إلى بعض شئونهم عن أمر الله ورسوله, فكيف بمن لم يذهب إلى شأن من شئونه؟!! وإنما ترك أمر الله, من دون شغل له. 
" أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ فِتْنَةٌ " أي: شرك وشر " أَوْ يُصِيبَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ "* 
*" ألا إن لله ما في السماوات والأرض قد يعلم ما أنتم عليه ويوم يرجعون إليه فينبئهم بما عملوا والله بكل شيء عليم " (64)*
*" أَلَا إِنَّ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " ملكا وعبيدا, يتصرف فيهم بحكمه القدري, وحكمه الشرعي. 
" قَدْ يَعْلَمُ مَا أَنْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ " أي: قد أحاط عليه, بما أنتم عليه, من خير, وشر, وعلم جميع أعمالكم, أحصاها علمه, وجرى بها قلمه, وكتبتها عليكم الحفظة الكرام الكاتبون. 
" وَيَوْمَ يُرْجَعُونَ إِلَيْهِ " أي: يوم القيامة " فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا عَمِلُوا " يخبرهم بجميع أعمالهم, دقيقها, وجليلها, إخبارا مطابقا, لما وقع منهم ويستشهد عليهم, أعضاءهم, فلا يعدمون منه فضلا, أو عدلا. 
ولما قيد علمه بأعمالهم, ذكر العموم بعد الخصوص, فقال: " وَاللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ "*

----------


## طويلب الحق الاسكندراني

( متجدد إن شاء الله )

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (361)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(1) الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**

**" تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا " (1)*
هذا بيان لعظمته الكاملة, وتفرده بالوحدانية من كل وجه, وكثرة خيراته وإحسانه, فقال: " تَبَارَكَ " أي: تعاظم, وكملت أوصافه, وكثرت خيراته, الذي من أعظم خيراته ونعمه, أن " نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ " الفارق بين الحلال والحرام, والهدى والضلال, وأهل السعادة من أهل الشقاوة. 
" عَلَى عَبْدِهِ " محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم الذي كمل مراتب العبودية, وفاق جميع المرسلين. 
" لِيَكُونَ " ذلك الإنزال للفرقان على عبده " لِلْعَالَمِينَ نَذِيرًا " . 
ينذرهم بأس الله ونقمه, ويبين لهم, مواقع رضا الله من سخطه. 
حتى إن من قبل نذارته, وعمل بها, كان من الناجين في الدنيا والآخرة, الذين حصلت لهم السعادة الأبدية, والملك السرمدي. 
فهل فوق هذه النعمة, وهذا الفضل والإحسان, شيء؟ فتبارك الذي هذا بعض إحسانه وبركاته. 
*" الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض ولم يتخذ ولدا ولم يكن له شريك في الملك وخلق كل شيء فقدره تقديرا " (2)*
" الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " أى: له التصرف فيهما وحده, وجميع من فيهما, مماليك وعبيد له, مذعنون لعظمته, خاضعون لربوبيته, فقراء إلى رحمته, الذي " لَمْ يَتَّخِذْ وَلَدًا وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ شَرِيكٌ فِي الْمُلْكِ " . 
وكيف يكون له ولد, أو شريك, وهو المالك, وغيره مملوك, وهو القاهر, وغيره مقهور, وهو الغني بذاته, من جميع الوجوه, والمخلوقون, مفتقرون إليه, فقراء من جميع الوجوه؟!! وكيف يكون له شريك في الملك, ونواصي العباد كلهم بيديه, فلا يتحركون أو يسكنون, ولا يتصرفون, إلا بإذنه, فتعالى الله عن ذلك, علوا كبيرا. 
فلم يقدره حق قدره, من قال فيه ذلك, ولهذا قال: " وَخَلَقَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ " شمل العالم العلوي, والعالم السفلي, من حيواناته, ونباتاته, وجماداته. 
" فَقَدَّرَهُ تَقْدِيرًا " أي: أعطى كل مخلوق منها, ما يليق به, ويناسبه من الخلق, وما تقتضيه حكمته من ذلك, بحيث صار كل مخلوق, لا يتصور العقل الصحيح, أن يكون بخلاف شكله, وصورته المشاهدة. 
بل كل جزء وعضو من المخلوق الواحد, لا يناسبه غير محله, الذي هو فيه. 
قال تعالى: " سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى " . 
وقال تعالى: " رَبُّنَا الَّذِي أَعْطَى كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلْقَهُ ثُمَّ هَدَى " . 
*" واتخذوا من دونه آلهة لا يخلقون شيئا وهم يخلقون ولا يملكون لأنفسهم ضرا ولا نفعا ولا يملكون موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا " (3)*
ولما بين كماله وعظمته, وكثرة إحسانه, كان ذلك مقتضيا لأن يكون وحده, المحبوب المألوه, المعظم, المفرد بالإخلاص وحده, لا شريك له - ناسب أن يذكر بطلان عبادة ما سواه فقال: " وَاتَّخِذُوا " إلى قوله " وَلَا نُشُورًا " . 
أي: من أعجب العجائب, وأول الدليل على سفههم, ونقص عقولهم. 
بل أدل على ظلمهم, وجراءتهم على ربهم, أن اتخذوا آلهة بهذه الصفة وبلغ من عجزها, أنها لا تقدر على خلق شيء, بل هم مخلوقون, بل بعضهم مما عملته أيديهم. 
" وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ لِأَنْفُسِهِمْ ضَرًّا وَلَا نَفْعًا " أي: لا قليلا ولا كثيرا, لأنه نكرة في سياق النفي فتعم. 
" وَلَا يَمْلِكُونَ مَوْتًا وَلَا حَيَاةً وَلَا نُشُورًا " أي: بعثا بعد الموت. 
فأعظم أحكام العقل, بطلان إلهيتها, وفسادها, وفساد عقل من اتخذها آلهة, وشركاء للخالق لسائر المخلوقات, من غير مشاركة له, في ذلك الذي بيده النفع والضر, والعطاء والمنع, الذي يحيي ويميت, ويبعث من في القبور, ويجمعهم يوم النشور. 
وقد جعل لهم دارين, دار الشقاء, والخزي, والنكال, لمن اتخذ معه آلهة أخرى. 
ودار الفوز والسعادة, والنعيم المقيم, لمن اتخذه وحده, معبودا. 
*" وقال الذين كفروا إن هذا إلا إفك افتراه وأعانه عليه قوم آخرون فقد جاءوا ظلما وزورا " (4)*
ولما قرر بالدليل القاطع الواضح, صحة التوحيد وبطلان ضده, قرر صحة الرسالة, وبطلان قول من عارضها واعترضها فقال: " وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا " إلى " إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا رَحِيمًا " . 
أي: وقال الكافرون بالله, الذي أوجب لهم كفرهم, أن قالوا في القرآن والرسول: إن هذا القرآن كذب, كذبه محمد, وإفك, افتراه على الله, وأعانه على ذلك قوم آخرون. 
فرد الله عليهم ذلك, بأن هذا مكابرة منهم, وإقدام على الظلم والزور, الذي لا يمكن, أن يدخل عقل أحد, وهم أشد الناس معرفة بحالة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, وكمال صدقه, وأمانته, وبره التام, وأنه لا يمكنه, لا هو, ولا سائر الخلق, أن يأتوا بهذا القرآن, الذي هو أجل الكلام وأعلاه, وأنه لم يجتمع بأحد يعينه, على ذلك, فقد جاءوا بهذا القول ظلما وزورا. 
*" وقالوا أساطير الأولين اكتتبها فهي تملى عليه بكرة وأصيلا " (5)*
ومن جملة أقاويلهم فيه, أن قالوا: هذا الذي جاء به محمد " أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ اكْتَتَبَهَا " أي: هذا قصص الأولين وأساطيرهم, التي تتلقاها الأفواه, وينقلها كل أحد,  استنسخها محمد " فَهِيَ تُمْلَى عَلَيْهِ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلًا " وهذا القول منهم, فيه عدة عظائم: منها: رميهم الرسول, الذي هو أبر الناس  وأصدقهم, بالكذب, والجرأة العظيمة. 
ومنها: إخبار عن هذا القرآن, الذي هو أصدق الكلام وأعظمه, وأجله, بأنه كذب وافتراء. 
ومنها: أن في ضمن ذلك, أنهم قادرون أن يأتوا بمثله, وأن يضاهي المخلوق الناقص من كل وجه, للخالق الكامل من كل وجه, بصفة من صفاته, وهي الكلام. 
ومنها: أن الرسول, قد علمت حاله, وهم أشد الناس علما بها, أنه لا يكتب, ولا يجتمع بمن يكتب له, وقد زعموا ذلك. 
*" قل أنزله الذي يعلم السر في السماوات والأرض إنه كان غفورا رحيما " (6)*
فلذلك رد عليهم ذلك بقوله " قُلْ أَنْزَلَهُ الَّذِي يَعْلَمُ السِّرَّ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " أي: أنزله من أحاط علمه بما في السماوات, وما في الأرض, من الغيب والشهادة, والجهر والسر, لقوله: " وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ نَزَلَ بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ عَلَى قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ " . 
ووجه إقامة الحجة عليهم, أن الذي أنزله, هو المحيط علمه بكل شيء فيستحيل ويمتنع, أن يقول مخلوق, ويتقول عليه, هذا القرآن, ويقول: هو من عند الله, وما هو من عنده, ويستحل دماء من خالفه, وأموالهم, ويزعم أن الله قال له ذلك. 
والله يعلم كل شيء, ومع ذلك فهو يؤيده وينصره على أعدائه, ويمكنه من رقابهم وبلادهم, فلا يمكن أحدا أن ينكر هذا القرآن, إلا بعد إنكار علم الله. 
وهذا لا تقول به طائفة من بني آدم, سوى الفلاسفة الدهرية. 
وأيضا, فإن ذكر علمه تعالى العام, ينبههم,: ويحضهم على تدبر القرآن, وأنهم لو تدبروا, لرأوا فيه, من علمه وأحكامه, ما يدل دلالة قاطعة, على أنه لا يكون إلا من عالم الغيب والشهادة. 
ومع إنكارهم للتوحيد والرسالة من لطف الله بهم, أنه لم يدعهم وظلمهم, بل دعاهم إلى التوبة والإنابة إليه, ووعدهم بالمغفرة والرحمة, إن هم تابوا, ورجعوا فقال: " إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفُورًا " أي: وصفه المغفرة, لأهل الجرائم والذنوب, إذا فعلوا أسباب المغفرة, وهي: الرجوع عن معاصيه, والتوبة منها. 
" رَحِيمًا " بهم, حيث لم يعاجلهم بالعقوبة, وقد فعلوا مقتضاها. 
وحيث قبل توبتهم بعد المعاصي, وحيث محا, ما سلف من سيئاتهم, وحيث قبل حسناتهم, وحيث أعاد الراجع إليه بعد شروده, والمقبل عليه بعد إعراضه, إلى حالة المطيعين المنيبين إليه. 
*" وقالوا مال هذا الرسول يأكل الطعام ويمشي في الأسواق لولا أنزل إليه ملك فيكون معه نذيرا "(7)*
هذا من مقالة المكذبين للرسول, الذين قدحوا في رسالته. 
وهو: أنهم اعترضوا بأنه, هلا كان ملكا أو ملكا, أو يساعده ملك, فقالوا: " مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ " أي: ما لهذا الذي ادعى الرسالة؟ تهكما منهم واستهزاء. 
" يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ " وهذا من خصائص البشر, فهلا كان ملكا, لا يأكل الطعام, ولا يحتاج إلى ما يحتاج إليه البشر. 
" وَيَمْشِي فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ " البيع والشراء, وهذا - بزعهم - لا يليق بمن يكون رسولا. 
مع أن الله قال: " وَمَا أَرْسَلْنَا قَبْلَكَ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ إِلَّا إِنَّهُمْ لَيَأْكُلُونَ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشُونَ فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ " . 
" لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْهِ مَلَكٌ " أي: هلا أنزل معه ملك يساعده ويعاونه. 
" فَيَكُونَ مَعَهُ نَذِيرًا " وبزعمهم أنه غير كاف للرسالة, ولا بطوقه وقدرته القيام بها. 
*" أو يلقى إليه كنز أو تكون له جنة يأكل منها وقال الظالمون إن تتبعون إلا رجلا مسحورا " (8)*
" أَوْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْهِ كَنْزٌ " أي: مال مجموع من غير تعب. 
" أَوْ تَكُونُ لَهُ جَنَّةٌ يَأْكُلُ مِنْهَا " فيستغني بذلك عن مشيه في الأسواق لطلب الرزق. 
" وَقَالَ الظَّالِمُونَ " حملهم على القول, ظلمهم لا اشتباه منهم. 
" إِنْ تَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا رَجُلًا مَسْحُورًا " هذا, وقد علموا كمال عقله, وحسن حديثه, وسلامته من جميع المطاعن. 
ولما كانت هذه الأقوال منهم, عجيبة جدا, قال تعالى:

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (362)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(9) الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*


*" انظر كيف ضربوا لك الأمثال فضلوا فلا يستطيعون سبيلا " (9)*
" انْظُرْ كَيْفَ ضَرَبُوا لَكَ الْأَمْثَالَ " وهي: هل كان ملكا, وزالت عنه خصائص البشر؟ أو معه ملك, لأنه غير قادر على ما قال, أو أنزل عليه كنز, أو جعلت له جنة تغنيه عن المشي في الأسواق, أو أنه كان مسحورا. 
" فَضَلُّوا فَلَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ سَبِيلًا " قالوا: أقوالا متناقضة, كلها جهل, وضلال, وسفه, ليس في شيء منها هداية, بل ولا في شيء منها أدنى شبهة, تقدح في الرسالة. 
فبمجرد النظر إليها وتصورها, يجزم العاقل ببطلانها, ويكفيه عن ردها. 
ولهذا أمر تعالى بالنظر إليها, وتدبرها, والنظر: هل توجب التوقف عن الجزم للرسول بالرسالة والصدق؟ ولهذا أخبر أنه قادر على أن يعطيه خيرا كثيرا في الدنيا فقال: 
*" تبارك الذي إن شاء جعل لك خيرا من ذلك جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ويجعل لك قصورا " (10)*
" تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي إِنْ شَاءَ جَعَلَ لَكَ خَيْرًا مِنْ ذَلِكَ " أي: خيرا مما قالوا. 
ثم فسره بقوله: " جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ وَيَجْعَلْ لَكَ قُصُورًا " مرتفعة مزخرفة. 
فقدرته ومشيئته, لا تقصر عن ذلك, ولكنه تعالى - لما كانت الدنيا عنده في غاية البعد والحقارة - أعطى منها أولياءه ورسله, ما اقتضته حكمته منها. 
واقتراح أعدائهم بأنهم, هلا رزقوا منها رزقا كثيرا جدا, ظلم وجراءة.
*" بل كذبوا بالساعة وأعتدنا لمن كذب بالساعة سعيرا " (11)*
ولما كانت تلك الأقوال, التي قالوها, معلومة الفساد, وأخبر تعالى أنها لم تصدر منهم لطلب الحق, ولا لاتباع البرهان, وإنما صدرت منهم تعنتا وظلما, وتكذيبا بالحق, قالوا ما في قلوبهم من ذلك, ولهذا قال: " بَلْ كَذَّبُوا بِالسَّاعَةِ " . 
والمكذب المتعنت, الذي ليس له قصد في اتباع الحق, لا سبيل إلى هدايته, ولا حيلة في مجادلته وإنما له حيلة واحدة, وهي نزول العذاب به, فلهذا قال: " وَأَعْتَدْنَا لِمَنْ كَذَّبَ بِالسَّاعَةِ سَعِيرًا " أي: نارا عظيمة, قد اشتد سعيرها, وتغيظت على أهلها, واشتد زفيرها. 
*" إذا رأتهم من مكان بعيد سمعوا لها تغيظا وزفيرا " (12)*
" إِذَا رَأَتْهُمْ مِنْ مَكَانٍ بَعِيدٍ " أي: قبل وصولهم, ووصولها إليهم " سَمِعُوا لَهَا تَغَيُّظًا " عليهم " وَزَفِيرًا " تقلق منهم الأفئدة, وتتصدع القلوب, ويكاد الواحد منهم, يموت خوفا منها, وذعرا, قد غضبت عليهم, لغضب خالقها, وقد زاد لهبها, لزيادة كفرهم وشرهم. 
*" وإذا ألقوا منها مكانا ضيقا مقرنين دعوا هنالك ثبورا " (13)*
" وَإِذَا أُلْقُوا مِنْهَا مَكَانًا ضَيِّقًا مُقَرَّنِينَ " أي: وقت عذابهم, وهم في وسطها, جمع في مكان بين ضيق المكان, وتزاحم السكان وتقرينهم بالسلاسل والأغلال. 
فإذا وصلوا لذلك المكان النحس, وحبسوا في أشر حبس " دَعَوْا هُنَالِكَ ثُبُورًا " دعوا على أنفسهم بالثبور, والخزي والفضيحة, وعلموا أنهم ظالمون معتدون, قد عدل فيهم الخالق, حيث أنزلهم بأعمالهم هذا المنزل, وليس ذلك الدعاء والاستغاثة بنافعة لهم, ولا مغنية من عذاب الله. 
*" لا تدعوا اليوم ثبورا واحدا وادعوا ثبورا كثيرا " (14)*
بل يقال لهم: " لَا تَدْعُوا الْيَوْمَ ثُبُورًا وَاحِدًا وَادْعُوا ثُبُورًا كَثِيرًا " أي: لو زاد ما قلتم أضعاف أضعافه, ما أفادكم إلا الهم, والغم, والحزن. 
*" قل أذلك خير أم جنة الخلد التي وعد المتقون كانت لهم جزاء ومصيرا " (15)*
لما بين جزاء الظالمين, ناسب أن يذكر جزاء المتقين فقال: " قُلْ أَذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ " إلى " وَعْدًا مَسْئُولًا " . 
أي: قل لهم - مبينا لسفاهة رأيهم, واختيارهم الضار على النافع - " أَذَلِكَ " الذي وضعت لكم من العذاب " خَيْرٌ أَمْ جَنَّةُ الْخُلْدِ الَّتِي وُعِدَ الْمُتَّقُونَ " التي زادها تقوى الله, فمن قام بالتقوى, فالله قد وعده إياها. 
" كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَزَاءً " على تقواهم " وَمَصِيرًا " موئلا يرجعون إليها, ويستقرون فيها, ويخلدون دائما أبدا. 
*" لهم فيها ما يشاءون خالدين كان على ربك وعدا مسئولا " (16)*
" لَهُمْ فِيهَا مَا يَشَاءُونَ " أي ما يطلبون وتتعلق به أمانيهم ومشيئتهم, من المطاعم, والمشارب اللذيذة, والملابس الفاخرة, والنساء الجميلات, والقصور العاليات, والجنات, والحدائق المرجحنة والفواكه, التي تسر ناظريها وآكليها, من حسنها, وتنوعها, وكثرة أصنافها, والأنهار التي تجري في رياض الجنة, وبساتينها, حيث شاءوا يصرفونها, ويفجرونها أنهارا من ماء غير آسن, وأنهارا من لبن لم يتغير طعمه, وأنهارا من خمر لذة للشاربين وأنهارا من عسل مصفى, وروائح طيبة, ومساكن مزخرفة, وأصوات شجية, تأخذ من حسنها, بالقلوب, ومزاورة الإخوان, والتمتع بلقاء الأحباب. 
وأعلى من ذلك كله, التمتع بالنظر إلى وجه الرب الرحيم, وسماع كلامه, والحظوة بقربه, والسعادة برضاه, والأمن من سخطه, واستمرار هذا النعيم ودوامه, وزيادته على ممر الأوقات, وتعاقب الآنات " كَانَ " دخولها والوصول إليها " عَلَى رَبِّكَ وَعْدًا مَسْئُولًا " يسأله إياها, عباده المتقون بلسان حالهم, ولسان مقالهم. 
فأي الدارين المذكورتين, خير وأولى بالإيثار؟ وأي العاملين, عمال دار الشقاء, أو عمال دار السعادة, أولى بالفضل والعقل, والفخر, يا أولي الألباب؟ لقد وضح الحق, واستنار السبيل, فلم يبق للمفرط عذر, في تركه الدليل. 
فنرجوك يا من قضيت على أقوام بالشقاء, وأقوام بالسعادة, أن تجعلنا ممن كتبت لهم الحسنى وزيادة. 
ونستعيذ بك اللهم, من حالة الأشقياء, ونسألك المعافاة منها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (363)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(17) الى الأية(23)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*


*" ويوم يحشرهم وما يعبدون من دون الله فيقول أأنتم أضللتم عبادي هؤلاء أم هم ضلوا السبيل " (17)*
يخبر تعالى عن حالة المشركين وشركائهم يوم القيامة, وتبريهم منهم, وبطلان سعيهم فقال: " وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ " أي: المكذبين المشركين " وَمَا يَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ فَيَقُولُ " الله مخاطبا للمعبودين على وجه التقريع لمن عبدهم: " أَأَنْتُمْ أَضْلَلْتُمْ عِبَادِي هَؤُلَاءِ أَمْ هُمْ ضَلُّوا السَّبِيلَ " هل أمرتموهم بعبادتكم, وزينتم لهم ذلك, أم ذلك من تلقاء أنفسهم؟ 
*" قالوا سبحانك ما كان ينبغي لنا أن نتخذ من دونك من أولياء ولكن متعتهم وآباءهم حتى نسوا الذكر وكانوا قوما بورا " (18)*
" قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ " نزهوا الله عن شرك المشركين به, وبرأوا أنفسهم من ذلك. 
" مَا كَانَ يَنْبَغِي لَنَا " أي: لا يليق بنا, ولا يحسن منا, أن نتخذ من دونك منه أولياء, نتولاهم, ونعبدهم, وندعوهم. 
فإذا كنا محتاجين ومفتقرين إلى عبادتك, ومتبرين من عبادة غيرك, فكيف نأمر أحدا بعبادتنا؟ هذا لا يكون. 
أو, سبحانك " أَنْ نَتَّخِذَ مِنْ دُونِكَ مِنْ أَوْلِيَاءَ " وهذا كقول المسيح عيسى بن مريم عليه السلام " وَإِذْ قَالَ اللَّهُ يَا عِيسَى ابْنَ مَرْيَمَ أَأَنْتَ قُلْتَ لِلنَّاسِ اتَّخِذُونِي وَأُمِّيَ إِلَهَيْنِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ قَالَ سُبْحَانَكَ مَا يَكُونُ لِي أَنْ أَقُولَ مَا لَيْسَ لِي بِحَقٍّ إِنْ كُنْتُ قُلْتُهُ فَقَدْ عَلِمْتَهُ تَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِي وَلَا أَعْلَمُ مَا فِي نَفْسِكَ إِنَّكَ أَنْتَ عَلَّامُ الْغُيُوبِ مَا قُلْتُ لَهُمْ إِلَّا مَا أَمَرْتَنِي بِهِ أَنِ اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ رَبِّي وَرَبَّكُمْ " الآية. 
وقال تعالى: " وَيَوْمَ يَحْشُرُهُمْ جَمِيعًا ثُمَّ يَقُولُ لِلْمَلَائِكَةِ أَهَؤُلَاءِ إِيَّاكُمْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ قَالُوا سُبْحَانَكَ أَنْتَ وَلِيُّنَا مِنْ دُونِهِمْ بَلْ كَانُوا يَعْبُدُونَ الْجِنَّ أَكْثَرُهُمْ بِهِمْ مُؤْمِنُونَ " , " وَإِذَا حُشِرَ النَّاسُ كَانُوا لَهُمْ أَعْدَاءً وَكَانُوا بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ " . 
فلما نزهوا أنفسهم, أن يدعوا لعبادة غير الله, أو يكونوا أضلوهم, ذكروا السبب الموجب لإضلال المشركين فقالوا: " وَلَكِنْ مَتَّعْتَهُمْ وَآبَاءَهُمْ " في لذات الدنيا وشهواتها, ومطالبها النفسية. 
" حَتَّى نَسُوا الذِّكْرَ " اشتغالا في لذات الدنيا, وانكبابا على شهواتها, فحافظوا على دنياهم, وضيعوا دينهم " وَكَانُوا قَوْمًا بُورًا " أي: بائرين لا خير فيهم, ولا يصلحون لصالح, لا يصلحون إلا للهلاك والبوار. 
فذكروا المانع من اتباعهم الهدى, وهو التمتع في الدنيا, الذي صرفهم عن الهدى. 
وعدم المقتضي للهدى, وهو: أنهم لا خير فيهم. 
فإذا عدموا المقتضي, ووجد المانع, فلا تشاء من شر وهلاك, إلا وجدته فيهم. 
فلما تبرأوا منهم, قال الله توبيخا وتقريعا للمعاندين: 
*" فقد كذبوكم بما تقولون فما تستطيعون صرفا ولا نصرا ومن يظلم منكم نذقه عذابا كبيرا " (19)*
" فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوكُمْ بِمَا تَقُولُونَ " إنهم أمروكم بعبادتهم, ورضوا فعلكم وأنهم شفعاء لكم عند ربكم. 
كذبوكم في ذلك الزعم, وصاروا من أكبر أعدائكم, فحق عليكم العذاب. 
" فَمَا تَسْتَطِيعُونَ صَرْفًا " للعذاب عنكم بفعلكم, أو بفداء, أو غير ذلك. 
" وَلَا نَصْرًا " لعجزكم, وعدم ناصركم. 
هذا حكم الضالين المقلدين الجاهلين, كما رأيت, أسوأ حكم, وشر مصير. 
وأما المعاند منهم, الذي عرف الحق وصدف عنه, فقال في حقه: " وَمَنْ يَظْلِمْ مِنْكُمْ " بترك الحق ظلما وعنادا " نُذِقْهُ عَذَابًا كَبِيرًا " لا يقادر قدره, ولا يبلغ أمره. 
*" وما أرسلنا قبلك من المرسلين إلا إنهم ليأكلون الطعام ويمشون في الأسواق وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض فتنة أتصبرون وكان ربك بصيرا " (20)*
ثم قال تعالى جوابا لقول المكذبين: " مَالِ هَذَا الرَّسُولِ يَأْكُلُ الطَّعَامَ وَيَمْشِي فِي الْأَسْوَاقِ " . 
فما جعلناهم جسدا لا يأكلون الطعام, وما جعلناهم ملائكة, فلك فيهم أسوة. 
وأما الغنى والفقر, فهو فتنة, وحكمة من الله تعالى, كما قال: " وَجَعَلْنَا بَعْضَكُمْ لِبَعْضٍ فِتْنَةً " الرسول فتنة للمرسل إليهم, واختبار للمطيعين من العاصين, والرسل فتناهم بدعوة الخلق, والغنى فتنة للفقير, والفقر فتنة للغني. 
وهكذا سالر أصناف الخلق في هذه الدار, دار الفتن والابلاء والاختبار. 
والقصد من تلك الفتنة " أَتَصْبِرُونَ " فتقومون بما هو وظيفتكم اللازمة الراتبة, فيثيبكم مولاكم, أم لا تصبرون فتستحقون المعاقبة؟ " وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ بَصِيرًا " يرى ويعلم أحوالكم ويصطفي من يعلمه يصلح لرسالته, ويختصه بتفضيله, ويعلم أعمالكم فيجازيكم عليها, إن خيرا فخير, وإن شرا فشر. 
*" وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءنا لولا أنزل علينا الملائكة أو نرى ربنا لقد استكبروا في أنفسهم وعتوا عتوا كبيرا " (21)*
أي: قال المكذبون للرسول, المكذبون بوعد الله ووعيده, الذين ليس في قلوبهم خوف الوعيد, ولا رجاء لقاء الخالق. 
" لَوْلَا أُنْزِلَ عَلَيْنَا الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَوْ نَرَى رَبَّنَا " أي: هلا نزلت الملائكة, تشهد لك بالرسالة, وتؤيدك عليها, أو تنزل رسلا مستقلين, أو نرى ربنا, فيكلمنا, ويقول: هذا رسولي فاتبعوه؟ وهذا معارضة للرسول, بما ليس بمعارض, بل بالتكبر والعلو والعتو. 
" لَقَدِ اسْتَكْبَرُوا فِي أَنْفُسِهِمْ " حيث اقترحوا هذا الاقتراح, وتجرأوا هذه الجرأة. 
فمن أنتم يا فقراء, ويا مساكين, حتى تطلبوا رؤية الله, وتزعموا أن الرسالة, متوقف ثبوتها على ذلك؟ وأي كبر أعظم من هذا؟. 
" وَعَتَوْا عُتُوًّا كَبِيرًا " أي: قسوا وصلبوا عن الحق, قساوة عظيمة. 
فقلوبهم أشد من الأحجار, وأصلب من الحديد, لا تلين للحق, ولا تصغى للناصحين. 
فلذلك لم ينجع فيهم وعظ ولا تذكير, ولا اتبعوا الحق, حين جاءهم النذير. 
بل قابلوا أصدق الخلق وأنصحهم, وآيات الله البينات, بالإعراض والتكذيب. 
فأي عتو أكبر من هذا العتو؟!! ولذلك, بطلت أعمالهم, واضمحلت, وخسروا أشد الخسران.
*" يوم يرون الملائكة لا بشرى يومئذ للمجرمين ويقولون حجرا محجورا " (22)*
" يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَ الْمَلَائِكَةَ لَا بُشْرَى يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ " وذلك أنهم لا يرونها, مع استمرارهم, على جرمهم وعنادهم, إلا لعقوبتهم, وحلول البأس بهم. 
فأول ذلك عند الموت, إذا تنزلت عليهم الملائكة, قال الله تعالى: " وَلَوْ تَرَى إِذِ الظَّالِمُونَ فِي غَمَرَاتِ الْمَوْتِ وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ بَاسِطُو أَيْدِيهِمْ أَخْرِجُوا أَنْفُسَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ الْهُونِ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَقُولُونَ عَلَى اللَّهِ غَيْرَ الْحَقِّ وَكُنْتُمْ عَنْ آيَاتِهِ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " . 
ثم في القبر, حيث يأتيهم منكر ونكير, فيسألانهم, عن ربهم, ونبيهم, ودينهم, فلا يجيبون جوابا ينجيهم, فيحلون بهم النقمة, وتزول عنهم بهم الرحمة. 
ثم يوم القيامة, حين تسوقهم الملائكة إلى النار, ثم يسلمونهم لخزنة جهنم, الذين يتولون عذابهم, ويباشرون عقابهم. 
فهذا الذي اقترحوه, وهذا الذي طلبوه, إن استمروا على إجرامهم لا بد أن يروه ويلقوه. 
وحينئذ يتعوذون من الملائكة, ويفرون, ولكن لا مفر لهم. 
" وَيَقُولُونَ حِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا " " يَا مَعْشَرَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ إِنِ اسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَنْ تَنْفُذُوا مِنْ أَقْطَارِ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ فَانْفُذُوا لَا تَنْفُذُونَ إِلَّا بِسُلْطَانٍ " . 
*" وقدمنا إلى ما عملوا من عمل فجعلناه هباء منثورا " (23)*
" وَقَدِمْنَا إِلَى مَا عَمِلُوا مِنْ عَمَلٍ " أي: أعمالهم التي رجوا أن تكون خيرا لهم, وتعبوا فيها. 
" فَجَعَلْنَاهُ هَبَاءً مَنْثُورًا " أي: باطلا مضمحلا, قد خسروه, وحرموا أجره, وعوقبوا عليه, وذلك لفقده الإيمان, وصدوره عن مكذب لله ورسله. 
فالعمل الذي يقبله الله, هو ما صدر من المؤمن المخلص, المصدق للرسل, المتبع لهم فيه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (364)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(24) الى الأية(31)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*


*" أصحاب الجنة يومئذ خير مستقرا وأحسن مقيلا " (24)*
أي: في ذلك اليوم الهائل, كثير البلابل " أَصْحَابُ الْجَنَّةِ " الذين آمنوا بالله, وعملوا صالحا, واتقوا ربهم " خَيْرٌ مُسْتَقَرًّا " من أهل النار " وَأَحْسَنُ مَقِيلًا " أي: مستقرهم في الجنة, وراحتهم التي هي القيلولة, هو المستقر النافع, والراحة التامة, لاشتمال ذلك, على تمام النعيم, الذي لا يشوبه كدر. 
بخلاف أصحاب النار, فإن جهنم مستقرهم " سَاءَتْ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَمُقَامًا " وهذا من باب استعمال أفعل التفضيل, فيما ليس في الطرف الآخر منه شيء, لأنه لا خير في مقيل أهل النار ومستقرهم, كقوله " آللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمْ مَا يُشْرِكُونَ " . 
*" ويوم تشقق السماء بالغمام ونزل الملائكة تنزيلا " (25)*
يخبر تعالى عن عظمة يوم القيامة, وما فيه من الشدة والكروب, ومزعجات القلوب فقال: " وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ السَّمَاءُ بِالْغَمَامِ " وذلك الغمام الذي ينزل الله فيه, من فوق السماوات, فتنفطر له السماوات, وتشقق, وتنزل الملائكة كل سماء, فيقفون صفا صفا, إما صفا واحدا محيطا بالخلائق, وإما كل سماء, يكونون صفا, ثم السماء التي تليها صفا وهكذا. 
القصد أن الملائكه - على كثرتهم وقوتهم - ينزلون محيطين بالخلق, مدعنين لأمر ربهم, لا يتكلم منهم أحد, إلا بإذن من الله. 
فما ظنك بالآدمي الضعيف, خصوصا, الذي بارز مالكه بالعظائم, وأقدم على مساخطه, ثم قدم عليه بذنوب وخطايا, لم يتب منها, فيحكم فيه الملك الخلاق, بالحكم الذي لا يجور, ولا يظلم مثقال ذرة, ولهذا قال: " وَكَانَ يَوْمًا عَلَى الْكَافِرِينَ عَسِيرًا " لصعوبته الشديدة, وتعسر أموره عليه. 
بخلاف المؤمن, فإنه يسير عليه, خفيف الحمل. 
" يَوْمَ نَحْشُرُ الْمُتَّقِينَ إِلَى الرَّحْمَنِ وَفْدًا وَنَسُوقُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ وِرْدًا " 
*" الملك يومئذ الحق للرحمن وكان يوما على الكافرين عسيرا " (26)*
وقوله " الْمُلْكُ يَوْمَئِذٍ " أي: يوم القيامة " الْحَقُّ لِلرَّحْمَنِ " لا يبقى لأحد من المخلوقين, ملك ولا صورة ملك, كما كانوا في الدنيا. 
بل قد تساوت الملوك ورعاياهم, والأحرار, والعبيد, والأشراف وغيرهم. 
ومما يرتاح له القلب, وتطمئن به النفس, وينشرح له الصدر, أنه أضاف الملك في يوم القيامة, لاسمه " الرحمن " الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء, وعمت كل حي, وملأت الكائنات, وعمرت بها الدنيا والآخرة, وتم بها كل ناقص, وزال بها كل نقص. 
وغلبت الأسماء الدالة عليه, الأسماء الدالة على الغضب, وسبقت رحمته غضبه وغلبته, فلها السبق والغلبة. 
وخلق هذا الآدمي الضعيف, وشرفه, وكرمه, ليتم عليه نعمته, وليتغمده برحمته. 
وقد حضروا في موقف الذل, والخضوع, والاستكانة بين يديه, ينتظرون ما يحكم فيهم, وما يجري عليهم, وهو أرحم بهم من أنفسهم, ووالديهم, فما ظنك بما يعاملهم به. 
ولا يهلك على الله, إلا هالك, ولا يخرج من رحمته, إلا من غلبت عليه الشقاوة, وحقت عليه كلمة العذاب. 
*" ويوم يعض الظالم على يديه يقول يا ليتني اتخذت مع الرسول سبيلا " (27)*
" وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ " بشركه وكفره, وتكذيبه للرسل " عَلَى يَدَيْهِ " تأسفا, وتحسرا, وحزنا, وأسفا. 
" يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا " أي طريقا بالإيمان به, وتصديقه واتباعه. 
*" يا ويلتى ليتني لم أتخذ فلانا خليلا " (28)*
" يَا وَيْلَتَى لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلَانًا " وهو الشيطان الإنسي, أو الجني. 
" خَلِيلًا " أي, حبيبا مصافيا, عاديت أنصح الناس لي, وأبرهم بي, وأرفقهم بي. 
وواليت أعدى عدو لي, الذي لم تفدني ولايته, إلا الشقاء والخسار والخزي, والبوار. 
*" لقد أضلني عن الذكر بعد إذ جاءني وكان الشيطان للإنسان خذولا " (29)*
" لَقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ الذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَاءَنِي " حيث زين له, ما هو عليه من الضلال, بخدعه وتسويله. 
" وَكَانَ الشَّيْطَانُ لِلْإِنْسَانِ خَذُولًا " يزين له الباطل, ويقبح له الحق, ويعده الأماني, ثم يتخلى عنه, ويتبرأ منه, كما قال لجميع أتباعه, حين قضي الأمر, وفرغ الله من حساب الخلق " وَقَالَ الشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ الْأَمْرُ إِنَّ اللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ الْحَقِّ وَوَعَدْتُكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ وَمَا كَانَ لِي عَلَيْكُمْ مِنْ سُلْطَانٍ إِلَّا أَنْ دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَاسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلَا تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوا أَنْفُسَكُمْ مَا أَنَا بِمُصْرِخِكُمْ وَمَا أَنْتُمْ بِمُصْرِخِيَّ إِنِّي كَفَرْتُ بِمَا أَشْرَكْتُمُونِ  ي مِنْ قَبْلُ " الآية. 
فلينظر العبد لنفسه وقت الإمكان, وليتدارك الممكن قبل أن لا يمكن. 
وليوال من ولايته, فيها سعادته, وليعاد من تنفعه عداوته, وتضره صداقته. 
والله الموفق. 
*" وقال الرسول يا رب إن قومي اتخذوا هذا القرآن مهجورا " (30)*
" وَقَالَ الرَّسُولُ " مناديا لربه, وشاكيا له إعراض قومه عما جاء به, ومتأسفا على ذلك منهم: " يَا رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي " الذي أرسلتني لهدايتهم وتبليغهم. 
" اتَّخَذُوا هَذَا الْقُرْآنَ مَهْجُورًا " أي قد أعرضوا عنه, وهجروه, وتركوه, مع أن الواجب عليهم, الانقياد لحكمه, والإقبال على أحكامه, والمشي خلفه. 
قال الله مسليا لرسوله, ومخبرا, أن هؤلاء الخلق, لهم سلف, صنعوا. 
كصنيعهم, فقال: 
*" وكذلك جعلنا لكل نبي عدوا من المجرمين وكفى بربك هاديا ونصيرا " (31)*
" وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا مِنَ الْمُجْرِمِينَ " أي من الذين لا يصلحون للخير, ولا يزكون عليه, يعارضونهم, ويردون عليهم, ويجادلونهم بالباطل. 
من بعض فوائد ذلك, أن يعلو الحق على الباطل, وأن يتبين الحق, ويتضح اتضاحا عظيما لأن معارضة الباطل للحق, مما تزيده وضوحا وبيانا, وكمال استدلال, وأن نتبين ما يفعل الله بأهل الحق من الكرامة, وبأهل الباطل من العقوبة. 
فلا تحزن عليهم, ولا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات. 
" وَكَفَى بِرَبِّكَ هَادِيًا " يهديك, فيحصل لك المطلوب, ومصالح دينك ودنياك. 
" وَنَصِيرًا " ينصرك على أعدائك, ويدفع عنك كل مكروه, في أمر الدين والدنيا, فاكتف به, وتوكل عليه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (365)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(32) الى الأية(44)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*


*" وقال الذين كفروا لولا نزل عليه القرآن جملة واحدة كذلك لنثبت به فؤادك ورتلناه ترتيلا " (32)*
هذا من جملة مقترحات الكفار, الذي توحيه إليهم أنفسهم فقالوا: " لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ عَلَيْهِ الْقُرْآنُ جُمْلَةً وَاحِدَةً " وأي محذور من نزوله على هذا الوجه؟, بل نزوله على هذا الوجه أكمل وأحسن. 
ولهذا قال: " كَذَلِكَ " أنزلناه متفرقا " لِنُثَبِّتَ بِهِ فُؤَادَكَ " لأنه كلما نزل عليه شيء من القرآن, ازداد طمأنينة وثباتا, وخصوصا عند ورود أسباب القلق, فإن نزول القرآن عند حدوث السبب, يكون له موقع عظيم, وتثبيت كثير, أبلغ مما لو كان نازلا قبل ذلك, ثم تذكره عند حلول سببه. 
" وَرَتَّلْنَاهُ تَرْتِيلًا " أي مهلناه, ودرجناك فيه تدريجا. 
وهذا كله يدل على اعتناء الله بكتابه القرآن, وبرسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, حيث جعل إنزال كتابه, جاريا على أحوال الرسول ومصالحه الدينية. 
*" ولا يأتونك بمثل إلا جئناك بالحق وأحسن تفسيرا " (33)*
ولهذا قال: " وَلَا يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ " يعارضون به الحق, ويدفعون به رسالتك. 
" إِلَّا جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا " أي: انزلنا عليك قرآنا جامعا للحق في معانيه, والوضوح, والبيان التام في ألفاظه. 
فمعانيه كلها, حق وصدق, لا يشوبها باطل ولا شبهة, بوجه من الوجوه. 
وألفاظه وحدوده للأشياء, أوضح ألفاظا, وأحسن تفسيرا, مبين للمعاني بيانا كاملا. 
وفي هذه الآية, دليل على أنه ينبغي للمتكلم في العلم, من محدث, ومعلم, وواعظ, أن يقتدي بربه, في تدبيره, حال رسوله. 
كذلك العالم, يدبر أمر الخلق, وكلما حدث موجب, أو حصل موسم, أتى بما يناسب ذلك, من الآيات القرآنية, والأحاديث النبوية, والمواعظ الموافقة لذلك. 
وفيه رد على المتكلفين, من الجهمية ونحوهم, ممن يرى أن كثيرا من نصوص القرآن محمولة على غير ظاهرها, ولها معان غير ما يفهم منها. 
فإذا - على قولهم - لا يكون القرآن أحسن تفسيرا من غيره. 
وإنما التفسير الأحسن - على زعمهم - تفسير الذي حرفوا له المعاني تحريفا. 
*" الذين يحشرون على وجوههم إلى جهنم أولئك شر مكانا وأضل سبيلا " (34)*
يخبر تعالى, عن حال المشركين الذين كذبوا رسوله, وسوء مآلهم وأنهم " يُحْشَرُونَ عَلَى وُجُوهِهِمْ " في أشنع مرأى, وأفظع منظر, تسحبهم ملائكة العذاب, ويجرونهم " إِلَى جَهَنَّمَ " الجامعة لكل عذاب وعقوبة. 
" أُولَئِكَ " الذين بهذه الحال " شَرٌّ مَكَانًا " ممن آمن بالله وصدق رسله. 
" وَأَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا " وهذا من باب استعمال أفضل التفضيل, فيما ليس في الطرف الآخر منه شيء, فإن المؤمنين, حسن مكانهم, ومستقرهم, واهتدوا في الدنيا إلى الصراط المستقيم, وفي الآخرة إلى الوصول, إلى جنات النعيم. 
*" ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب وجعلنا معه أخاه هارون وزيرا " (35)*
أشار تعالى إلى هذه القصص, وقد بسطها في آيات أخر, ليحذر المخاطبين, من استمرارهم على تكذيب رسولهم, فيصيبهم ما أصاب هؤلاء الأمم, الذين كانوا قريبا منهم, ويعرفون قصصهم, بما استفاض واشتهر عنهم. 
ومنهم من يرون آثارهم, عيانا, كقوم صالح في الحجر, وكالقرية التي أمطرت مطر السوء, بحجارة من سجيل, يمرون عليهم, مصبحين, وبالليل في أسفارهم. 
فإن أولئك الأمم, ليسوا شرا منهم, ورسلهم, ليسوا خيرا من رسول هؤلاء. 
" أَكُفَّارُكُمْ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أُولَئِكُمْ أَمْ لَكُمْ بَرَاءَةٌ فِي الزُّبُرِ " . 
ولكن الذي منع هؤلاء من الإيمان - مع ما شاهدوا من الآيات - أنهم كانوا لا يرجون بعثا ولا نشورا. 
فلا يرجون لقاء ربهم, ولا يخشون نكاله, فلذلك استمروا على عنادهم. 
وإلا, فقد جاءهم من الآيات, ما لا يبقي معه شك ولا شبهة, ولا إشكال, ولا ارتياب. 
*" وإذا رأوك إن يتخذونك إلا هزوا أهذا الذي بعث الله رسولا " (41)*
" وَإِذَا رَأَوْكَ " يا محمد, أي: هؤلاء المكذبون لك, المعاندون لآيات الله, المستكبرون في الأرض, استهزءوا بك, واحتقروك, وقالوا - على وجه الاحتقار والاستصغار-: " أَهَذَا الَّذِي بَعَثَ اللَّهُ رَسُولًا " أي غير مناسب, ولا لائق, أن يبعث الله هذا الرجل. 
وهذا من شدة ظلمهم وعنادهم, وقلبهم الحقائق, فإن كلامهم هذا يفهم أن الرسول - حاشاه- في غاية الخسة والحقارة, وأنه لو كانت الرسالة لغيره, لكان أنسب. 
" وَقَالُوا لَوْلَا نُزِّلَ هَذَا الْقُرْآنُ عَلَى رَجُلٍ مِنَ الْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ " . 
فهذا الكلام, لا يصدر إلا من أجهل الناس وأضلهم, أو من أعظمهم عنادا, وهو متجاهل. 
قصده, ترويج ما معه من الباطل, بالقدح بالحق, وبمن جاء به. 
وإلا, فمن تدبر أحوال محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وجده رجل العالم, وهمامهم, ومقدمهم في العقل, والعلم, واللب, والرزانة, ومكارم الأخلاق, ومحاسن الشيم, والعفة, والشجاعة, وكل خلق فاضل. 
وأن المحتقر له, والشانئ له, قد جمع من السفه والجهل, والضلال, والتناقض, والظلم, والعدوان, ما لا يجمعه غيره. 
وحسبه جهلا وضلالا, أن يقدح بهذا الرسول العظيم, والهمام الكريم. 
*" إن كاد ليضلنا عن آلهتنا لولا أن صبرنا عليها وسوف يعلمون حين يرون العذاب من أضل سبيلا " (42)*
والقصد من قدحهم فيه واستهزائهم به, تصلبهم على باطلهم, وتغرير ضعفاء العقول. 
ولهذا قالوا: " إِنْ كَادَ لَيُضِلُّنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا " بأن يجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا " لَوْلَا أَنْ صَبَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا " لأضلنا. 
فزعموا - قبحهم الله - أن الضلال هو التوحيد, وأن الهدى, ما هم عليه من الشرك, فلهذا تواصوا بالصبر عليه. 
" وَانْطَلَقَ الْمَلَأُ مِنْهُمْ أَنِ امْشُوا وَاصْبِرُوا عَلَى آلِهَتِكُمْ " وهنا قالوا: " لَوْلَا أَنْ صَبَرْنَا عَلَيْهَا " والصبر يحمد في المواضع كلها, إلا في هذا الموضع, فإنه صبر على أسباب الغضب, وعلى الاستكثار من حطب جهنم. 
وأما المؤمنون, فهم كما قال الله عنهم " وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالصَّبْرِ " . 
ولما كان هذا, حكما منهم, بأنهم المهتدون, والرسول ضال, وقد تقرر أنهم لا حيلة فيهم, توعدهم بالعذاب, وأخبر أنهم في ذلك الوقت " حِينَ يَرَوْنَ الْعَذَابَ " يعلمون علما حقيقيا " مَنْ أَضَلُّ سَبِيلًا " " وَيَوْمَ يَعَضُّ الظَّالِمُ عَلَى يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي اتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ الرَّسُولِ سَبِيلًا " الآيات. 
*" أرأيت من اتخذ إلهه هواه أفأنت تكون عليه وكيلا " (43)*
وهل فوق ضلال من جعل إلهه معبوده, فما هويه, فعله, فلهذا قال: " أَرَأَيْتَ مَنِ اتَّخَذَ إِلَهَهُ هَوَاهُ " ألا تعجب من حاله, وتنظر ما هو فيه من الضلال؟ وهو يحكم لنفسه بالمنازل الرفيعة؟. 
" أَفَأَنْتَ تَكُونُ عَلَيْهِ وَكِيلًا " أي: لست عليه بمسيطر مسلط, بل إنما أنت منذر. 
قد قمت بوظيفتك, وحسابه على الله. 
*" أم تحسب أن أكثرهم يسمعون أو يعقلون إن هم إلا كالأنعام بل هم أضل سبيلا " (44)*
ثم سجل تعالى على ضلالهم البليغ, بأن سلبهم العقول والأسماع, وشبههم في ضلالهم بالأنعام السائمة, التي لا تسمع, إلا دعاء ونداء, صم, بكم, عمي فهم لا يعقلون, بل هم أضل من الأنعام, فإن الأنعام يهديها راعيها فتهتدي, وتعرف طريق هلاكها, فتجتنبه, وهي أيضا أسلم عاقبة من هؤلاء. 
فتبين بهذا, أن الرامي للرسول بالضلال, أحق بهذا الوصف, وأن كل حيوان بهيم, فهو أهدى منه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (366)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(45) الى الأية(53)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*


*" ألم تر إلى ربك كيف مد الظل ولو شاء لجعله ساكنا ثم جعلنا الشمس عليه دليلا " (45)*
أي: ألم تشاهد ببصرك وبصيرتك, كمال قدرة ربك, وسعة رحمته, أنه مد على العباد, الظل, وذلك قبل طلوع الشمس " ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَا الشَّمْسَ عَلَيْهِ " أي: على الظل " دَلِيلًا " . 
فلولا وجود الشمس, لما عرف الظل, فإن الضد يعرف بضده. 
" ثُمَّ قَبَضْنَاهُ إِلَيْنَا قَبْضًا يَسِيرًا " فكلما ارتفعت الشمس, تقلص الظل, شيئا فشيئا, حتى يذهب بالكلية. 
فتوالي الظل والشمس على الخلق, الذي يشاهدونه عيانا, وما يترتب على ذلك, من اختلاف الليل والنهار وتعاقبهما, وتعاقب الفصول, وحصول المصالح الكثيرة, بسبب ذلك - من أدل دليل, على قدرة الله وعظمته, وكمال رحمته, وعنايته بعباده, وأنه وحده, المعبود المحمود, المحبوب المعظم, ذو الجلال والإكرام. 
*" وهو الذي جعل لكم الليل لباسا والنوم سباتا وجعل النهار نشورا " (47)*
أي: من رحمته بكم ولطفه, أن جعل الليل لكم بمنزلة اللباس, الذي يغشاكم, حتى تستقروا فيه, وتهدأوا بالنوم, وتسبت حركاتكم, أي: تنقطع عند النوم. 
فلولا الليل, لما سكن العباد, ولا استمروا في تصرفهم, فضرهم ذلك غاية الضرر. 
ولو استمر أيضا الظلام لتعطلت عليهم, معايشهم, ومصالحهم. 
ولكنه جعل النهار نشورا ينتشرون فيه, لتجاراتهم, وأسفارهم, وأعمالهم, فيقوم بذلك, ما يقوم من المصالح. 
*" وهو الذي أرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته وأنزلنا من السماء ماء طهورا " (48)*
أي: هو وحده, الذي رحم عباده, وأدر عليهم رزقه, بأن أرسل الرياح مبشرات, بين يدي رحمته, وهو: المطر. 
فثار بها السحاب, وتألف, وصار كسفا, وألقحته, وأدرته بإذن ربها, والمتصرف فيها, ليقع استبشار العباد بالمطر, قبل نزوله, وليستعدوا له, قبل أن يفجأهم دفعة واحدة. 
" وَأَنْزَلْنَا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً طَهُورًا " يطهر من الحدث, والخبث, ويطهر من الغش والأدناس. 
وفيه بركة من بركته, أنه أنزله ليحيي به, بلدة ميتا, فتختلف أصناف النباتات, والأشجار فيها, مما يأ كل الناس والأنعام. 
*" لنحيي به بلدة ميتا ونسقيه مما خلقنا أنعاما وأناسي كثيرا " (49)*
" وَنُسْقِيَهُ مِمَّا خَلَقْنَا أَنْعَامًا وَأَنَاسِيَّ كَثِيرًا " أي: نسقيكموه, أنتم وأنعامكم. 
أليس الذي أرسل الرياح المبشرات, وجعلها, في عملها متنوعات, وأنزل من السماء, ماء طهورا مباركا, فيه رزق العباد, ورزق بهائمهم, هو الذي يستحق أن يعبد, وحده, ولا يشرك معه غيره؟ 
*" ولقد صرفناه بينهم ليذكروا فأبى أكثر الناس إلا كفورا " (50)*
ولما ذكر تعالى هذه الآيات العيانية المشاهدة وصرفها للعباد, ليعرفوه, ويشكروه, ويذكروه مع ذلك " فَأَبَى أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ إِلَّا كُفُورًا " لفساد أخلاقهم وطبائعهم. 
*" ولو شئنا لبعثنا في كل قرية نذيرا " (51)*
يخبر تعالى, عن نفوذ مشيئته, وأنه لو شاء, لبعث في كل قرية نذيرا, أي: رسولا, ينذرهم, ويحذرهم فمشيئته, غير قاصرة عن ذلك. 
ولكن اقتضت حكمته, ورحمته بك, وبالعباد, يا محمد أن أرسلك إلى جميعهم, أحمرهم, وأسودهم, عربيهم, وعجميهم, إنسهم وجنهم. 
*" فلا تطع الكافرين وجاهدهم به جهادا كبيرا "(52)*
" فَلَا تُطِعِ الْكَافِرِينَ " في ترك شيء مما أرسلت به, بل ابذل جهدك, في تبليغ ما أرسلت به. 
" وَجَاهِدْهُمْ " بالقرآن " جِهَادًا كَبِيرًا " أي: لا تبق من مجهودك في نصر الحق, وقع الباطل, إلا بذلته, ولو رأيت منهم, من التكذيب والجراءة, ما رأيت, فابذل جهدك, واستفرغ وسعك, ولا تيأس من هدايتهم, ولا تترك إبلاغهم, لأهوائهم. 
*" وهو الذي مرج البحرين هذا عذب فرات وهذا ملح أجاج وجعل بينهما برزخا وحجرا محجورا " (53)*
أي: وهو وحده الذي مرج البحرين يلتقيان, البحر العذب, وهي الأنهار السارحة على وجه الأرض, والبحر الملح, وجعل منفعة كل واحد منهما مصلحة للعباد. 
" وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخًا " أي: حاجزا يحجز من اختلاط أحدهما بالآخر, فيذهب المنفعة المقصودة منها " وَحِجْرًا مَحْجُورًا " أي: حاجزا حصينا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (367)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(54) الى الأية(60)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*


*" وهو الذي خلق من الماء بشرا فجعله نسبا وصهرا وكان ربك قديرا "(54)* 
أي: وهو الله وحده لا شريك له, الذي خلق الآدمي, من ماء مهين ثم نشر منه ذرية كثيرة, وجعلهم أنسابا وأصهارا, متفرقين ومجتمعين, والمادة كلها من ذلك الماء المهين,. 
فهذا يدل على كمال اقتداره, لقوله: " وَكَانَ رَبُّكَ قَدِيرًا " ويدل على أن عبادته, هي الحق, وعبادة غيره, باطلة لقوله: " وَيَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " إلى " ظَهِيرًا " . 
*" ويعبدون من دون الله ما لا ينفعهم ولا يضرهم وكان الكافر على ربه ظهيرا " (55)*
أي: يعبدون أصناما وأمواتا, لا تضر ولا تنفع, ويجعلونها أندادا لمالك النفع والضرر, والعطاء والمنع مع أن الواجب عليهم, أن يكونوا مقتدين بإرشادات ربهم, ذابين عن دينه. 
ولكنهم عكسوا القضية. 
" وَكَانَ الْكَافِرُ عَلَى رَبِّهِ ظَهِيرًا " فالباطل الذي هو الأوثان والأنداد, أعداء لله. 
فالكافر عاونها, وظاهرها على ربها, وصار عدوا لربه, مبارزا له في العداوة والحرب. 
وهذا, وهو الذي خلقه ورزقه, وأنعم عليه بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة, وليس يخرج عن ملكه, وسلطانه, وقبضته والله لم يقطع عنه إحسانه وبره, وهو - بجهله - مستمر على هذه المعاداة والمبارزة. 
*" وما أرسلناك إلا مبشرا ونذيرا " (56)*
يخبر تعالى: أنه ما أرسل رسوله محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم, مسيطرا على الخلق, ولا جعله ملكا, ولا عنده خزائن الأشياء. 
وإنما أرسله " مُبَشِّرًا " يبشر من أطاع الله, بالثواب العاجل, والآجل. 
" وَنَذِيرًا " يندد من عصى الله, بالعقاب العاجل, والآجل, وذلك مستلزم, لتبيين ما به البشارة, وما تحصل به النذارة, من الأوامر والنواهي. 
وإنك, يا محمد, لا تسألهم على إبلاغهم القرآن والهدى, أجرا, حتى يمنعهم ذلك, من اتباعك, ويتكلفون من الغرامة. 
*" قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر إلا من شاء أن يتخذ إلى ربه سبيلا " (57)*
" إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ أَنْ يَتَّخِذَ إِلَى رَبِّهِ سَبِيلًا " أي: إلا من شاء, أن ينفق نفقة في مرضاة ربه وسبيله, فهذا وإن رغبتكم فيه, فلست أجبركم عليه, وليس أيضا أجرا لي عليكم, وإنما هو راجع لمصلحتكم, وسلوككم للسبيل الموصلة إلى ربكم. 
ثم أمره أن يتوكل عليه, ويستعين به فقال: 
*" وتوكل على الحي الذي لا يموت وسبح بحمده وكفى به بذنوب عباده خبيرا " (58)*
" وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْحَيِّ " الذي له الحياة الكاملة المطلقة " الَّذِي لَا يَمُوتُ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِهِ " أي: اعبده, وتوكل عليه في الأمور المتعلقة بك, والمتعلقة بالخلق. 
" وَكَفَى بِهِ بِذُنُوبِ عِبَادِهِ خَبِيرًا " يعلمها, ويجازي عليها. 
فأنت, ليس عليك من هداهم شيء, وليس عليك حفظ أعمالهم. 
*" الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش الرحمن فاسأل به خبيرا " (59)*
وإنما ذلك كله, بيد الله " الَّذِي خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ اسْتَوَى " بعد ذلك " عَلَى الْعَرْشِ " الذي هو سقف المخلوقات, وأعلاها, وأوسعها, وأجملها " الرَّحْمَنِ " استوى على عرشه, الذي وسع السماوات والأرض, باسمه الرحمن, الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء فاستوى على أوسع المخلوقات, بأوسع الصفات. 
وأثبت بهذه الآية, خلقه للمخلوقات, واطلاعه على ظاهرهم وباطنهم, وعلوه فوق العرش, ومباينته إياهم. 
" فَاسْأَلْ بِهِ خَبِيرًا " يعني بذلك, نفسه الكريمة, فهو الذي يعلم أوصافه, وعظمته, وجلاله. 
وقد أخبركم بذلك, وأبان لكم من عظمته, ما تستعدون به من معرفته, فعرفه العارفون, وخضعوا لجلاله. 
*" وإذا قيل لهم اسجدوا للرحمن قالوا وما الرحمن أنسجد لما تأمرنا وزادهم نفورا " (60)*
واستكبر عن عبادته الكافرون, واستنكفوا عن ذلك, ولهذا قال: " وَإِذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ اسْجُدُوا لِلرَّحْمَنِ " أي: وحده, الذي أنعم عليكم بسائر النعم, ودفع عنكم جميع النقم. 
" قَالُوا " جحدا وكفرا " وَمَا الرَّحْمَنُ " بزعمهم الفاسد, أم لا يعرفون الرحمن. 
وجعلوا من جملة قوادحهم في الرسول, أن قالوا: ينهانا عن اتخاذ آلهة مع الله, وهو يدعو معه إلها آخر, يقول " يا رحمن " ونحو ذلك, كما قال تعالى. 
" قُلِ ادْعُوا اللَّهَ أَوِ ادْعُوا الرَّحْمَنَ أَيًّا مَا تَدْعُوا فَلَهُ الْأَسْمَاءُ الْحُسْنَى " . 
فأسماؤه تعالى كثيرة, لكثرة أوصافه, وتعدد كماله, فكل واحد منها, دل على صفة كمال. 
" أَنَسْجُدُ لِمَا تَأْمُرُنَا " أي: لمجرد أمرك إيانا, وهذا مبني منهم على التكذيب بالرسول, واستكبارهم عن طاعته. 
" وَزَادَهُمْ " دعواهم إلى السجود للرحمن " نُفُورًا " هربا من الحق إلى الباطل, وزيادة كفر وشقاء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (368)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(61) الى الأية(68)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*


*" تبارك الذي جعل في السماء بروجا وجعل فيها سراجا وقمرا منيرا " (61)*
كرر تعالى في هذه السورة الكريمة قوله " تَبَارَكَ " ثلاث مرات, لأن معناها كما تقدم, أنها تدل على عظمة البارى, وكثرة أوصافه, وكثرة خيراته وإحسانه. 
وهذه السورة, فيها من الاستدلال على عظمته, وسعة سلطانه, ونفوذ مشيئته, وعموم علمه وقدرته, وإحاطة ملكه في الأحكام الأمرية الجزائية وكمال حكمته. 
وفيها, ما يدل على سعة رحمته, وواسع جوده, وكثرة خيراته, الدينية والدنيوية, ما هو مقتض لتكرار هذا الوصف الحسن فقال: " تَبَارَكَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ فِي السَّمَاءِ بُرُوجًا " وهي النجوم, عمومها أو منازل الشمس والقمر التي تنزل منزلة منزلة, وهي بمنزلة البروج, والقلاع للمدن في حفظها. 
كذلك النجوم بمنزلة البروج المجعولة للحراسة فإنها رجوم للشياطين. 
" وَجَعَلَ فِيهَا سِرَاجًا " فيه النور والحرارة, وهي: الشمس. 
" وَقَمَرًا مُنِيرًا " فيه النور, لا الحرارة, وهذا من أدلة عظمته, وكثرة إحسانه. 
فإن ما فيها من الخلق الباهر, والتدبير المنتظم, والجمال العظيم, دال على عظمة خالقها في أوصافه كلها. 
وما فيها من المصالح للخلق, والمنافع, دليل على كثرة خيراته. 
*" وهو الذي جعل الليل والنهار خلفة لمن أراد أن يذكر أو أراد شكورا " (62)*
" وَهُوَ الَّذِي جَعَلَ اللَّيْلَ وَالنَّهَارَ خِلْفَةً " أي: يذهب أحدهما, فيخلفه الآخر. 
وهكذا أبدا, لا يجتمعان, ولا يرتفعان. 
" لِمَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَذَّكَّرَ أَوْ أَرَادَ شُكُورًا " أي: لمن أراد أن يتذكر بهما ويعتبر, ويستدل بهما على كثير من المطالب الإلهية, ويشكر الله على ذلك. 
ولمن أراد أن يذكر الله ويشكره, ورد من الليل أو النهار. 
فمن فاته ورده من أحدهما, أدركه في الآخر. 
وأيضا فإن القلوب تتقلب وتنتقل, في ساعات الليل والنهار, فيحدث لها النشاط والكسل, والذكر والغفلة, والقبض والبسط, والإقبال والإعراض. 
فجعل الله الليل والنهار, يتوالى كل منهما على العباد, ويتكرران, ليحدث لهم الذكر والنشاط, والشكر لله في وقت آخر. 
ولأن أوقات العبادات, تتكرر بتكرر الليل والنهار. 
فكما تكررت الأوقات, أحدث للعبد همة غير همته, التي كسلت عنه, في الوقت المتقدم, فزاد في تذكرها وشكرها. 
فوظائف الطاعات, بمنزلة سقي الإيمان, الذي يمده, فلولا ذلك, لذوى غرس الإيمان, ويبس. 
فلله أتم حمد, وأجمله على ذلك. 
*" وعباد الرحمن الذين يمشون على الأرض هونا وإذا خاطبهم الجاهلون قالوا سلاما " (63)*
ثم ذكر من جملة كثرة خيره, منته على عباده الصالحين, وتوفيقهم للأعمال الصالحات, التي أكسبتهم المنازل العاليات, في غرف الجنات فقال: " وَعِبَادُ الرَّحْمَنِ " إلى " فَسَوْفَ يَكُونُ لِزَامًا " . 
العبودية لله نوعان: عبودية لربوبيته, فهذه يشترك فيها سائر الخلق, مسلمهم وكافرهم, برهم وفاجرهم. 
فكلهم عبيد لله مربوبون مدبرون " إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا " . 
وعبودية لألوهيته, وعبادته, ورحمته, وهي: عبودية أنبيائه, وأوليائه, وهي المراد هنا, ولهذا أضافها إلى اسمه " الرحمن " إشارة إلى أنهم إنما وصلوا إلى هذه الحال, بسبب رحمته. 
فذكر أن صفاتهم أكمل الصفات, ونعوتهم أفضل النعوت. 
فوصفهم بأنهم " يَمْشُونَ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ هَوْنًا " أي: ساكنين متواضعين لله, والخلق, فهذا وصف لهم, بالوقار, والسكينة, والتواضع لله, ولعباده. 
" وَإِذَا خَاطَبَهُمُ الْجَاهِلُونَ " أي: خطاب جهل, بدليل إضافة الفعل, وإسناده لهذا الوصف. 
" قَالُوا سَلَامًا " أي: خاطبوهم خطابا يسلمون فيه, من الإثم, ويسألون من مقابلة الجاهل بجهله. 
وهذا مدح لهم, بالحلم الكثير, ومقابلة المسيئ بالإحسان, والعفو عن الجاهل, ورزانة العقل الذي أوصلهم إلى هذه الحال. 
" وَالَّذِينَ يَبِيتُونَ لِرَبِّهِمْ سُجَّدًا وَقِيَامًا " أي: يكثرون من صلاة الليل, مخلصين فيها لربهم, متذللين له, كما قال تعالى: " تَتَجَافَى جُنُوبُهُمْ عَنِ الْمَضَاجِعِ يَدْعُونَ رَبَّهُمْ خَوْفًا وَطَمَعًا وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنْفِقُونَ فَلَا تَعْلَمُ نَفْسٌ مَا أُخْفِيَ لَهُمْ مِنْ قُرَّةِ أَعْيُنٍ جَزَاءً بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " . 
*" والذين يقولون ربنا اصرف عنا عذاب جهنم إن عذابها كان غراما " (65)*
" وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا اصْرِفْ عَنَّا عَذَابَ جَهَنَّمَ " أي:  ادفعه عنا, بالعصمة من أسبابه, ومغفرة ما وقع منا, مما هو مقتض للعذاب. 
" إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَامًا " أي: ملازما لأهلها, بمنزلة ملازمة الغريم لغريمه. 
*" إنها ساءت مستقرا ومقاما " (66)*
" إِنَّهَا سَاءَتْ مُسْتَقَرًّا وَمُقَامًا " وهذا منهم, على وجه التضرع لربهم, وبيان شدة حاجتهم إليه, وأنهم ليس في طاقتهم احتمال هذا العذاب. 
وليتذكروا منة الله عليهم. 
فإن صرف الشدة, بحسب شدتها وفظاعتها, يعظم وقعها ويشتد الفرح بصرفها. 
*" والذين إذا أنفقوا لم يسرفوا ولم يقتروا وكان بين ذلك قواما " (67)*
" وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا أَنْفَقُوا " النفقات الواجبة والمستحبة " لَمْ يُسْرِفُوا " بأن يزيدوا على الحد, فيدخلوا في قسم التبذير, وإهمال الحقوق الواجبة. 
" وَلَمْ يَقْتُرُوا " فيدخلوا في باب البخل والشح " وَكَانَ " إنفاقهم " بَيْنَ ذَلِكَ " بين الإسراف والتقتير " قَوَامًا " يبذلون في الواجبات من الزكوات, والكفارات, والنفقات الواجبة, وفيما ينبغي, على الوجه الذي ينبغي, من غير ضرر ولا ضرار, وهذا من عدلهم واقتصادهم. 
*" والذين لا يدعون مع الله إلها آخر ولا يقتلون النفس التي حرم الله إلا بالحق ولا يزنون ومن يفعل ذلك يلق أثاما " (68)*
" وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَدْعُونَ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ " بل يعبدونه وحده, مخلصين له الدين, حنفاء, مقبلين عليه, معرضين عما سواه. 
" وَلَا يَقْتُلُونَ النَّفْسَ الَّتِي حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ " وهو نفس المسلم, والكافر المعاهد. 
" إِلَّا بِالْحَقِّ " كقتل النفس بالنفس, وقتل الزاني المحصن, والكافر الذي يحل قتله. 
" وَلَا يَزْنُونَ " بل يحفظون فروجهم " إِلَّا عَلَى أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ " . 
" وَمَنْ يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ " أي: الشرك بالله, أو قتل النفس, التي حرم الله بغير حق, أو الزنا. 
فسوف " يَلْقَ أَثَامًا " ثم فسره بقوله " يُضَاعَفْ لَهُ الْعَذَابُ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ وَيَخْلُدْ فِيهِ " أي: في العذاب " مُهَانًا " . 
فالوعيد بالخلود, لمن فعلها كلها, ثابت لا شك فيه, وكذا لمن أشرك بالله. 
وكذلك الوعيد بالعذاب الشديد, على كل واحد من هذه الثلاثة, لكونها, إما شرك, وإما من أكبر الكبائر. 
وأما خلود القاتل والزاني في العذاب, فإنه لا يتناوله الخلود, لأنه قد دلت النصوص القرآنية, والسنة النبوية, أن جميع المؤمنين سيخرجون من النار, ولا يخلد فيها مؤمن, ولو فعل من المعاصي ما فعل. 
ونص تعالى على هذه الثلاثة, لأنها من أكبر الكبائر: فالشرك, فيه فساد الأديان. 
والقتل, فيه فساد الأبدان, والزنا, فيه فساد الأعراض.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (369)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفرقان
من الأية(69) الى الأية(77)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفرقان**
*

*" إلا من تاب وآمن وعمل عملا صالحا فأولئك يبدل الله سيئاتهم حسنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما "(70)* 
" إِلَّا مَنْ تَابَ " عن هذه المعاصي وغيرها, بأن أقلع عنها في الحال, وندم على ما مضى له من فعلها, وعزم عزما صارما أن لا يعود. 
" وَآمَنَ " بالله إيمانا صحيحا, يقتضي ترك المعاصي, وفعل الطاعات. 
" وَعَمِلَ عَمَلًا صَالِحًا " مما أمر به الشارع, إذا قصد به وجه الله. 
" فَأُولَئِكَ يُبَدِّلُ اللَّهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ حَسَنَاتٍ " أي: تتبدل أفعالهم, التي كانت مستعدة لعمل السيئات, تتبدل حسنات. 
فيتبدل شركهم إيمانا, ومعصيتهم طاعة, وتتبدل نفس السيئات, التي عملوها, ثم أحدثوا عن كل ذنب منها توبة, وإنابة, وطاعة, تبدل حسنات, كما هو ظاهر الآية. 
وورد في ذلك, حديث الرجل الذي حاسبه الله ببعض ذنوبه, فعددها عليه, ثم أبدل من كل سيئة حسنة فقال: " يا رب إن لي سيئات لا أراها ههنا " والله أعلم. 
" وَكَانَ اللَّهُ غَفُورًا " لمن تاب, يغفر الذنوب العظيمة " رَحِيمًا " , بعباده, حيث دعاهم إلى التوبة بعد مبارزته بالعظائم, ثم وفقهم لها, ثم قبلها منهم. 
*" ومن تاب وعمل صالحا فإنه يتوب إلى الله متابا " (71)*
" وَمَنْ تَابَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا فَإِنَّهُ يَتُوبُ إِلَى اللَّهِ مَتَابًا " أي: فليعلم أن توبته, في غاية الكمال, لأنها رجوع إلى الطريق الموصل إلى الله, الذي هو عين سعادة العبد وفلاحه, فليخلص فيها, وليخلصها من شوائب الأغراض الفاسدة. 
فالمقصود من هذا, الحث على تكميل التوبة, واتباعها على أفضل الوجوه وأجلها, ليقدم على من تاب إليه, فيوفيه أجره, بحسب كمالها. 
*" والذين لا يشهدون الزور وإذا مروا باللغو مروا كراما " (72)*
" وَالَّذِينَ لَا يَشْهَدُونَ الزُّورَ " أي: لا يحضرون الزور, أي: القول والفعل المحرم. 
فيجتنبون جميع المجالس, المشتملة على الأقوال المحرمة, أو الأفعال المحرمة. 
كالخوض في آيات الله, والجدال الباطل, والغيبة, والنميمة, والسب, والقذف, والاستهزاء, والغناء المحرم, وشرب الخمر, وفرش الحرير, والصور, ونحو ذلك. 
وإذا كانوا لا يشهدون الزور, فمن باب أولى وأحرى, أن لا يقولوه ويفعلوه. 
وشهادة الزور داخلة في قول الزور, تدخل في هذه الآية بالأولوية. 
" وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ " وهو الكلام الذي لا خير فيه, ولا فيه فائدة دينية, ولا دنيوية, ككلام السفهاء ونحوهم " مَرُّوا كِرَامًا " أي: نزهوا أنفسهم, وأكرموها عن الخوض فيه, ورأوا أن الخوض فيه, وإن كان لا إثم فيه, فإنه سفه ونقص للإنسانية والمروءة, فربأوا بأنفسهم عنه. 
وفي قوله " وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِاللَّغْوِ " إشارة إلى أنهم لا يقصدون حضوره, ولا سماعه. 
ولكن عند المصادفة, التي من غير قصد, يكرمون أنفسهم عنه. 
*" والذين إذا ذكروا بآيات ربهم لم يخروا عليها صما وعميانا " (73)*
" وَالَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِآيَاتِ رَبِّهِمْ " التي أمرهم باستماعها, والاهتداء بها. 
" لَمْ يَخِرُّوا عَلَيْهَا صُمًّا وَعُمْيَانًا " أي لم يقابلوها بالإعراض عنها, والصم عن سماعها, وصرف النظر والقلوب عنها, كما يفعله من لم يؤمن بها ولم يصدق. 
وإنما حالهم فيها, وعند سماعها, كما قال تعالى: " إِنَّمَا يُؤْمِنُ بِآيَاتِنَا الَّذِينَ إِذَا ذُكِّرُوا بِهَا خَرُّوا سُجَّدًا وَسَبَّحُوا بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَهُمْ لَا يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ " . 
يقابلونها بالقبول والافتقار إليها, والانقياد, والتسليم لها. 
وتجد عندهم آذانا سامعة, وقلوبا واعية, فيزداد بها إيمانهم, ويتم بها, إيقانهم, وتحدث لهم نشاطا, ويفرحون بها سرورا واغتباطا. 
*" والذين يقولون ربنا هب لنا من أزواجنا وذرياتنا قرة أعين واجعلنا للمتقين إماما " (74)*
" وَالَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا هَبْ لَنَا مِنْ أَزْوَاجِنَا " أي: قرنائنا من أصحاب وأقران, وزوجات. 
" وَذُرِّيَّاتِنَ  ا قُرَّةَ أَعْيُنٍ " أي: تقر بهم أعيننا. 
وإذا استقرأنا حالهم وصفاتهم, عرفنا من هممهم, وعلو مرتبتهم, أن دعاءهم لذرياتهم, في صلاحهم, فإنه دعاء لأنفسهم, لأن نفعه يعود عليهم, ولهذا جعلوا ذلك, هبة لهم فقالوا: " هَبْ لَنَا " بل دعاؤهم يعود إلى نفع عموم المسلمين, لأن صلاح من ذكر, يكون سببا لصلاح كثير ممن يتعلق بهم, وينتفع بهم. 
" وَاجْعَلْنَا لِلْمُتَّقِينَ إِمَامًا " أي: أوصلنا يا ربنا, إلى هذه الدرجة العالية, درجة الصديقين, والكمل من عباد الله الصالحين, وهي درجة الإمامة في الدين, وأن يكونوا قدوة للمتقين, في أقوالهم وأفعالهم, يقتدى بأفعالهم ويطمئن لأقوالهم, ويسير أهل الخير خلفهم, فيهدون, ويهتدون. 
ومن المعلوم, أن الدعاء ببلوغ شيء, دعاء بما لا يتم إلا به. 
وهذه الدرجة - درجة الإمامة في الدين - لا تتم إلا بالصبر واليقين, كما قال تعالى: " وَجَعَلْنَا مِنْهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَهْدُونَ بِأَمْرِنَا لَمَّا صَبَرُوا وَكَانُوا بِآيَاتِنَا يُوقِنُونَ " . 
فهذا الدعاء, يستلزم من الأعمال, والصبر على طاعة الله, وعن معصيته, وأقداره المؤلمة, ومن العلم التام, الذي يوصل صاحبه إلى درجة اليقين - خيرا كثيرا, وعطاء جزيلا, وأن يكونوا في أعلى, ما يمكن من درجات الخلق بعد الرسل. 
ولهذا - لما كانت هممهم ومطالبهم عالية - كان الجزاء من جنس العمل, فجازاهم بالمنازل العاليات فقال: 
*" أولئك يجزون الغرفة بما صبروا ويلقون فيها تحية وسلاما " (75)*
" أُولَئِكَ يُجْزَوْنَ الْغُرْفَةَ بِمَا صَبَرُوا " أي: المنازل الرفيعة, والمساكن الأنيقة الجامعة لكل ما يشتهى, وتلذه الأعين, وذلك بسبب صبرهم, نالوا ما نالوا, كما قال تعالى: " وَالْمَلَائِكَة  ُ يَدْخُلُونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ بَابٍ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِمَا صَبَرْتُمْ فَنِعْمَ عُقْبَى الدَّارِ " . 
ولهذا قال هنا: " وَيُلَقَّوْنَ فِيهَا تَحِيَّةً وَسَلَامًا " من ربهم, ومن ملائكته الكرام, ومن بعض على بعض, ويسلمون من جميع المنغصات والمكدرات. 
والحاصل: أن الله وصفهم بالوقار والسكينة, والتواضع له ولعباده, وحسن الأدب, والحلم, وسعة الخلق, والعفو عن الجاهلين, والإعراض عنهم, ومقابلة إساءتهم بالإحسان, وقيام الليل, والإخلاص فيه, والخوف من النار, والتضرع لربهم, أن ينجيهم منها, وإخراج الواجب والمستحب في النفقات, والاقتصاد في ذلك. 
وإذا كانوا مقتصدين في الإنفاق, الذي جرت العادة, بالتفريط فيه, أو الإفراط. 
فاقتصادهم, وتوسطهم في غيره, من باب أولى. 
والسلامة من كبائر الذنوب والاتصاف بالإخلاص لله في عبادته, والعفة عن الدماء والأعراض, والتوبة عند صدور شيء من ذلك, وأنهم لا يحضرون مجالس المنكر, والفسوق القولية والفعلية, ولا يفعلونها بأنفسهم, وأنهم يتنزهون من اللغو في الأفعال الردية, التي لا خير فيها, وذلك يستلزم مروءتهم وإنسانيتهم, وكمالهم, ورفعة أنفسهم عن كل خسيس, قولي وفعلي. 
وأنهم يقابلون آيات الله بالقبول لها, والتفهم لمعانيها, والعمل بها, والاجتهاد في تنفيذ أحكامها. 
وأنهم يدعون الله تعالى, بأكمل الدعاء في الدعاه, الذي ينتفعون به وينتفع به من يتعلق بهم, وينتفع به المسلمون, من صلاح أزواجهم, وذريتهم. 
ومن لوازم ذلك, سعيهم في تعليمهم, ووعظهم, ونصحهم, لأن من حرص على شيء ودعا الله فيه, لا بد أن يكون متسببا فيه. 
وأنهم دعوا الله ببلوغ أعلى الدرجات الممكنة لهم, وهي: درجة الإمامة والصديقية. 
فلله, ما أعلى هذه الصفات, وأرفع هذه الهمم, وأجل هذه المطالب, وأزكى تلك النفوس, وأطهر تلك القلوب, وأصفى هؤلاء الصفوة وأتقى هؤلاء السادة!!. 
ولله, فضل الله عليهم, ونعمته, ورحمته, التي جللتهم ولطفه الذي أوصلهم إلى هذه المنازل. 
ولله, منة الله على عباده, أن بين لهم أوصافهم, ونعت لهم هيئاتهم, وبين لهم هممهم, وأوضح لهم أجورهم, ليشتاقوا إلى الاتصاف بأوصافهم, ويبذلوا جهدهم في ذلك, ويسألوا الذي من عليهم, وأكرمهم, الذي, فضله في كل زمان ومكان, وفي كل وقت وأوان, أن يهديهم كما هداهم, ويتولاهم بتربيته الخاصة, كما تولاهم. 
فاللهم, لك الحمد, وإليك المشتكى, وأنت المستعان, وبك المستغاث, ولا حول ولا قوة, إلا بك. 
لا نملك لأنفسنا, نفعا ولا ضرا, ولا نقدر على مثقال ذرة من الخير, إن لم تيسر ذلك لنا. 
فإنا ضعفاء, عاجزون من كل وجه. 
نشهد أنك إن وكلتنا إلى أنفسنا طرفة عين, وكلتنا إلى ضعف, وعجز وخطية. 
فلا نثق, يا ربنا, إلا برحمتك التي بها خلقتنا ورزقتنا, وأنعمت علينا, بما أنعمت, من النعم الظاهرة والباطنة, وصرفت عنا من النقم. 
فارحمنا رحمة, تغنينا بها عن رحمة من سواك, فلا خاب من سألك ورجاك. 
*" قل ما يعبأ بكم ربي لولا دعاؤكم فقد كذبتم فسوف يكون لزاما " (77)*
ولما كان الله تعالى, قد أضاف هؤلاء العباد, إلى رحمته, واختصهم بعبوديته, لشرفهم وفضلهم ربما توهم متوهم, أنه, وأيضا غيرهم, فلم لا يدخل في العبودية؟. 
فأخبر تعالى, أنه لا يبالي, ولا يعبأ بغير هؤلاء, وأنه لولا دعاؤكم إياه, دعاء العبادة, ودعاء المسألة, ما عبأ بكم ولا أحبكم فقال: " قُلْ مَا يَعْبَأُ بِكُمْ رَبِّي لَوْلَا دُعَاؤُكُمْ فَقَدْ كَذَّبْتُمْ فَسَوْفَ يَكُونُ لِزَامًا " أي: عذابا يلزمكم, لزوم الغريم لغريمه, وسوف يحكم الله بينكم وبين عباده المؤمنين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (370)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(1) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء**
*


*" تلك آيات الكتاب المبين " (2)*
*يشير  الباري تعالى إشارة, تدل على التعظيم لآيات الكتاب المبين البين الواضح,  الدال على جميع المطالب الإلهية, والمقاصد الشرعية, بحيث لا يبقى عند  الناظر فيه, شك ولا شبهة فيما أخبر به, أو حكم به, لوضوحه, ودلالته على  أشرف المعاني, وارتباط الأحكام بحكمها, وتعليقها بمناسبها. 
فكان رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ينذر به الناس, ويهدي به الصراط المستقيم. 
فيهتدي بذلك عباد الله المتقون, ويعرض عنه من كتب عليه الشقاء - فكان يحزن  حزنا شديدا, على عدم إيمانهم, حرصا منه على الخير, ونصحا لهم.* 
*" لعلك باخع نفسك ألا يكونوا مؤمنين " (3)*
*فلهذا قال تعالى لنبيه " لَعَلَّكَ بَاخِعٌ نَفْسَكَ " أي: مهلكها وشاقا عليها. 
" أَلَّا يَكُونُوا مُؤْمِنِينَ " أي: فلا تفعل, ولا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات, فإن الهداية بيد الله, وقد أديت ما عليك من التبليغ. 
وليس فوق هذا القرآن المبين, آية, حتى ننزلها, ليؤمنوا بها, فإنه كاف شاف, لمن يريد الهداية, ولهذا قال:*
*" إن نشأ ننزل عليهم من السماء آية فظلت أعناقهم لها خاضعين " (4)*
*" إِنْ نَشَأْ نُنَزِّلْ عَلَيْهِمْ مِنَ السَّمَاءِ آيَةً " أي: من آيات الاقتراح. 
" فَظَلَّتْ أَعْنَاقُهُمْ " أي: أعناق المكذبين " لَهَا خَاضِعِينَ " ولكن  لا حاجة إلى ذلك, ولا مصلحة فيه, فإنه إذ ذاك الوقت, يكون الإيمان غير  نافع. 
وإنما الإيمان النافع, هو الإيمان بالغيب, كما قال تعالى: " هَلْ  يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْمَلَائِكَةُ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ  رَبُّكَ أَوْ يَأْتِيَ بَعْضُ آيَاتِ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَ يَأْتِي بَعْضُ آيَاتِ  رَبِّكَ لَا يَنْفَعُ نَفْسًا إِيمَانُهَا " الآية.* 
*" وما يأتيهم من ذكر من الرحمن محدث إلا كانوا عنه معرضين " (5)*
*" وَمَا يَأْتِيهِمْ مِنْ ذِكْرٍ مِنَ الرَّحْمَنِ مُحْدَثٍ " يأمرهم وينهاهم, ويذكرهم ما ينفعهم ويضرهم. 
" إِلَّا كَانُوا عَنْهُ مُعْرِضِينَ " بقلوبهم وأبدانهم. 
هذا إعراضهم عن الذكر المحدث, الذي جرت العادة, أنه يكون موقعه, أبلغ من غيره, فكيف بإعراضهم عن غيره. 
وهذا, لأنهم لا خير فيهم, ولا تنجع فيهم المواعظ, ولهذا قال:* 
*" فقد كذبوا فسيأتيهم أنباء ما كانوا به يستهزئون " (6)*
*" فَقَدْ كَذَّبُوا " أي: بالحق, وصار التكذيب لهم سجية, لا تتغير ولا تتبدل. 
" فَسَيَأْتِيهِمْ أَنْبَاءُ مَا كَانُوا بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ " أي: سيقع  بهم العذاب, ويحل بهم, ما كذبوا به, فإنهم قد حقت عليهم, كلمة العذاب. 
قال الله منبها على التفكر, الذي ينفع صاحبه:* 
*" أولم يروا إلى الأرض كم أنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم " (7)*
*"  أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا إِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَمْ أَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِنْ كُلِّ  زَوْجٍ كَرِيمٍ " من جميع أصناف النباتات, حسنة المنظر, كريمة في نفعها.* 
*" إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين " (8)*
*" إِنَّ  فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً " على إحياء الله الموتى بعد موتهم, كما أحيا الأرض بعد  موتها " وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " كما قال تعالى " وَمَا  أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ " .* 
*" وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم " (9)*
*" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي قد قهر كل مخلوق, ودان له العالم العلوي والسفلي. 
" الرَّحِيمِ " الذي وسعت رحمته كل شيء, ووصل جوده إلى كل حي, العزيز الذي  أهلك الأشقياء بأنواع العقوبات, الرحيم بالسعداء, حيث أنجاهم من كل شر  وبلاء.* 
*" وإذ نادى ربك موسى أن ائت القوم الظالمين " (10)*
*أعاد  الباري تعالى, قصة موسى وثناها في القرآن, ما لم يثن غيرها, لكونها مشتملة  على حكم عظيمة, وعبر, وفيها نبأه مع الظالمين والمؤمنين. 
وهو صاحب الشريعة الكبرى, وصاحب التوراة, أفضل الكتب بعد القرآن فقال:  واذكر حالة موسى الفاضلة, وقت نداء الله إياه, حين كلمه, ونبأه وأرسله  فقال: " أَنِ ائْتِ الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ " الذين تكبروا في الأرض,  وعلوا على أهلها وادعى كبيرهم الربوبية.* 
*" قوم فرعون ألا يتقون "(11)*
*" قَوْمَ  فِرْعَوْنَ أَلَا يَتَّقُونَ " أي: قل لهم, بلين قول, ولطف عبارة " أَلَا  تَتَّقُونَ " الله الذي خلقكم ورزقكم, فتتركون ما أنتم عليه من الكفر.* 
*" قال رب إني أخاف أن يكذبون " (12)*
*فقال  موسى عليه السلام, معتذرا من ربه, ومبينا لعذره, وسائلا له المعونة على هذا  الحمل الثقيل: " قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ يُكَذِّبُونِ وَيَضِيقُ  صَدْرِي وَلَا يَنْطَلِقُ لِسَانِي " . 
وقال " رَبِّ اشْرَحْ لِي صَدْرِي وَيَسِّرْ لِي أَمْرِي وَاحْلُلْ  عُقْدَةً مِنْ لِسَانِي يَفْقَهُوا قَوْلِي وَاجْعَلْ لِي وَزِيرًا مِنْ  أَهْلِي هَارُونَ أَخِي " . 
" فَأَرْسِلْ إِلَى هَارُونَ " . 
فأجاب الله طلبته, ونبأ أخاه, كما نبأه " فَأَرْسِلْهُ مَعِيَ رِدْءًا " . 
أي: معاونا لي على أمري.* 
*" ولهم علي ذنب فأخاف أن يقتلون " (14)*
*" وَلَهُمْ عَلَيَّ ذَنْبٌ " أي: في قتل القبطي " فَأَخَافُ أَنْ يَقْتُلُونِ " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (371)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(15) الى الأية(28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء*


*" قال كلا فاذهبا بآياتنا إنا معكم مستمعون " (15)*
*" قَالَ كَلَّا " أي: لا يتمكنون من قتلك, فإنا سنجعل لكما سلطانا, فلا يصلون إليكما أنتما, ومن اتبعكما الغالبون. 
ولهذا لم يتمكن فرعون, من قتل موسى, مع منابذته له غاية المنابذ, وتسفيه رأيه, وتضليله وقومه. 
" فَاذْهَبَا بِآيَاتِنَا " الدالة على صدقكما, وصحة ما جئتما به. 
" إِنَّا مَعَكُمْ مُسْتَمِعُونَ " أحفظكما وأكلؤكما.* 
*" فأتيا فرعون فقولا إنا رسول رب العالمين " (16)*
*"  فَأْتِيَا فِرْعَوْنَ فَقُولَا إِنَّا رَسُولُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " أي:  أرسلنا إليك, لتؤمن به وبنا, وتنقاد لعبادته, وتذعن لتوحيده.* 
*" أن أرسل معنا بني إسرائيل " (17)*
*" أَنْ أَرْسِلْ مَعَنَا بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ " فكف عنهم عذابك, وارفع عنهم يدك ليعبدوا ربهم, ويقيموا أمر دينهم.* 
*" قال ألم نربك فينا وليدا ولبثت فينا من عمرك سنين " (18)*
*فلما جاء  فرعون, وقالا له, ما قال الله لهما, لم يؤمن فرعون, ولم يلن, وجعل يعارض  موسى بقوله " قَالَ أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا " أي: ألم ننعم عليك,  ونقم بتربيتك, منذ كنت وليدا في مهدك, ولم تزل كذلك. 
" وَلَبِثْتَ فِينَا مِنْ عُمُرِكَ سِنِينَ وَفَعَلْتَ فَعْلَتَكَ الَّتِي  فَعَلْتَ " وهي قتل موسى للقبطي, حين استغاثه الذي من شيعته, على الذي من  عدوه " فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ " الآية. 
" وَأَنْتَ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ " أي: وأنت, إذ ذاك طريقك طريقنا, وسبيلك سبيلنا, في الكفر, فأقر على نفسه بالكفر, من حيث لا يدري.* 
*" قال فعلتها إذا وأنا من الضالين " (20)*
*فقال: موسى " فَعَلْتُهَا إِذًا وَأَنَا مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ " أي: عن غير كفر, وإنما كان عن ضلال وسفه, فاستغفرت ربي فغفر لي.* 
*" ففررت منكم لما خفتكم فوهب لي ربي حكما وجعلني من المرسلين " (21)*
*" فَفَرَرْتُ مِنْكُمْ لَمَّا خِفْتُكُمْ " حين تراجعتم بقتلي, فهربت إلى مدين, ومكثت سنين, ثم جئتكم. 
" فَوَهَبَ لِي رَبِّي حُكْمًا وَجَعَلَنِي مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ " . 
فالحاصل أن اعتراض فرعرن على موسى, اعتراض جاهل أو متجاهل. 
فإنه جعل المانع من كونه رسولا, أن جرى منه القتل. 
فبين له موسى, أن قتله كان على وجه الضلال والخطأ, الذي لم يقصد نفس القتل. 
وأن فضل الله تعالى غير ممنوع منه أحد, فلم منعتم ما منحني الله, من الحكم والرسالة؟. 
بقي عليك يا فرعون, إدلاؤك بقولك: " أَلَمْ نُرَبِّكَ فِينَا وَلِيدًا " وعند التحقيق, يتبين أن لا منة لك فيها, ولهذا قال موسى:* 
*" وتلك نعمة تمنها علي أن عبدت بني إسرائيل " (22)*
*"  وَتِلْكَ نِعْمَةٌ تَمُنُّهَا عَلَيَّ أَنْ عَبَّدْتَ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ "   أي: تدلي علي بهذه المنة لأني سخرت بني إسرائيل, وجعلتهم لك بمنزلة  العبيد. 
وأنا قد أسلمتني من تعبيدك وتسخيرك, وجعلتها علي نعمة. 
فعند التصور, يتبين أن الحقيقة, أنك ظلمت هذا الشعب الفاضل, وعذبتهم, وسخرتهم بأعمالك. 
وأنا, قد سلمني الله من أذاك, مع وصول أذاك لقومي. 
فما هذه المنة, التي تمن بها, وتدلي بها؟* 
*" قال فرعون وما رب العالمين " (23)*
*" قَالَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَا رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ " وهذا إنكار منه لربه, ظلما وعلوا مع تيقن صحة ما دعاه إليه موسى فقال:* 
*" قال رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إن كنتم موقنين " (24)*
*" رَبُّ  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا " أي: الذي خلق العالم العلوي  والسفلي, ودبره بأنواع التدبير, ورباه بأنواع التربية. 
ومن جملة ذلك, أنتم أيها المخاطبون, فكيف تنكرون خالق المخلوقات, وفاطر الأرض والسماوات " إِنْ كُنْتُمْ مُوقِنِينَ " . 
فقال فرعون متجرهما, ومعجبا بقوله:* 
*" قال لمن حوله ألا تستمعون " (25)*
*" أَلَا تَسْتَمِعُونَ " ما يقول هذا الرجل.* 
*" قال ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين " (26)*
*فقال موسى " رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَائِكُمُ الْأَوَّلِينَ " تعجبتم أم لا, استكبرتم, أم أذعنتم.* 
*" قال إن رسولكم الذي أرسل إليكم لمجنون " (27)*
*فقال  فرعون معاندا للحق,, قادحا بمن جاء به: " إِنَّ رَسُولَكُمُ الَّذِي  أُرْسِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ لَمَجْنُونٌ " حيث قال خلاف ما نحن عليه, وخالفنا فيما  ذهبنا إليه. 
فالعقل عنده وأهل العقل, من زعموا أنهم لم يخلقوا, أو أن السماوات والأرض,  ما زالتا موجودتين من غير موجد وأنهم, بأنفسهم, خلقوا من غير خالق. 
والعقل عنده, أن يعبد المخلوق الناقص, من جميع الوجوه. 
والجنون عنده, أن يثبت الرب الخالق للعالم العلوي والسفلي, المنعم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة, ويدعى إلى عبادته. 
وزين لقومه هذا القول, وكانوا سفهاء الأحلام, خفيفي العقول " فَاسْتَخَفَّ  قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ " . 
فقال موسى عليه السلام, مجيبا لإنكار فرعون وتعطيله لرب العالمين:* 
*" قال رب المشرق والمغرب وما بينهما إن كنتم تعقلون " (28)*
*" رَبُّ الْمَشْرِقِ وَالْمَغْرِبِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا " من سائر المخلوقات " إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ " . 
فقد أديت لكم من البيان والتبيين, ما يفهمه كل من له أدنى مسكة من عقل. 
فما بالكم تتجاهلون فيما أخاطبكم به؟. 
وفيه إيماء وتنبيه إلى أن الذي رميتم به موسى من الجنون, أنه داؤكم فرميتم أزكى الخلق عقلا, وأكملهم علما. 
والحال أنكم, أنتم المجانين, حيث ذهبت عقولكم إلى إنكار أظهر الموجودات,  خالق الأرض والسماوات وما بينهما, فإذا جحدتموه, فأي شيء تثبتون؟. 
وإذا جهلتموه, فأي شيء تعلمون؟. 
وإذا لم تؤمنوا به وبآياته, فبأي شيء - بعد الله وآياته - تؤمنون؟. 
تالله, إن المجانين الذين بمنزلة البهائم, أعقل منكم, وإن الأنعام السارحة, أهدى منكم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (372)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(29) الى الأية(42)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء**

*


*" قال لئن اتخذت إلها غيري لأجعلنك من المسجونين " (29)*
*فلما  خنقت فرعون الحجة, وعجزت قدرته وبيانه عن المعارضة " قَالَ " متوعدا لموسى  بسلطانه " لَئِنِ اتَّخَذْتَ إِلَهًا غَيْرِي لَأَجْعَلَنَّكَ مِنَ  الْمَسْجُونِينَ " . 
زعم - قبحه الله - أنه قد طمع في إضلال موسى, وأن لا يتخذ إلها غيره, وإلا فقد تقرر أنه, هو ومن معه, على بصيرة من أمرهم.* 
*" قال أولو جئتك بشيء مبين " (30)*
*فقال له موسى: " أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكَ بِشَيْءٍ مُبِينٍ " أي: آية ظاهرة جلية, على صحة ما جئت به, من خوارق العادات.* 
*" قال فأت به إن كنت من الصادقين " (31)*
*" قَالَ فَأْتِ بِهِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ فَأَلْقَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ " أي: ذكر الحيات. 
" مُبِينٌ " ظاهر لكل أحد, لا خيال, ولا تشبيه.* 
*" ونزع يده فإذا هي بيضاء للناظرين " (33)*
*" وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ " من جيبه " فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَاءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ " أي: لها نور عظيم, لا نقص فيه لمن نظر إليها.* 
*" قال للملإ حوله إن هذا لساحر عليم " (34)*
*" قَالَ " فرعون " لِلْمَلَإِ حَوْلَهُ " معارضا للحق, ومن جاء به.* 
*" يريد أن يخرجكم من أرضكم بسحره فماذا تأمرون " (35)*
*" إِنَّ  هَذَا لَسَاحِرٌ عَلِيمٌ يُرِيدُ أَنْ يُخْرِجَكُمْ مِنْ أَرْضِكُمْ "  موه  عليهم لعلمه بضعف عقولهم, أن هذا من جنس ما يأتي به السحرة, لأنه من  المتقرر عندهم, أن السحرة يأتون من العجائب, بما لا يقدر عليه الناس,   وخوفهم أن قصده بهذا السحر, التوصل إلى إخراجهم من وطنهم, ليجدوا ويجتهدوا  في معاداة  من يريد إجلاءهم عن أولادهم وديارهم. 
" فَمَاذَا تَأْمُرُونَ " أن نفعل به؟* 
*" قالوا أرجه وأخاه وابعث في المدائن حاشرين " (36)*
*" قَالُوا أَرْجِهْ وَأَخَاهُ " أي: أخرهما " وَابْعَثْ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ " جامعين للناس* 
*" يأتوك بكل سحار عليم " (37)*
*"  يَأْتُوكَ بِكُلِّ سَحَّارٍ عَلِيمٍ " أي: ابعث في جميع مدنك, التي هي مقر  العلم, ومعدن السحر, من يجمع لك كل ساحر ماهر, عليم في سحره فإن الساحر  يقاتل بسحر من جنس سحره. 
وهذا من لطف الله أن يرى العباد, بطلان ما موه به فرعون الجاهل, الضال,  المضل أن ما جاء به موسى سحر, قيضهم أن جمعوا أهل المهارة بالسحر, لينعقد  المجلس عن حضرة الخلق العظيم, فيظهر الحق على الباطل, ويقر أهل العلم وأهل  الصناعة, بصحة ما جاء به موسى, وأنه ليس بسحر. 
فعمل فرعون برأيهم, فأرسل في المدائن, من يجمع السحرة, واجتهد في ذلك, وجد.* 
*" فجمع السحرة لميقات يوم معلوم "(38)*
*" فَجُمِعَ السَّحَرَةُ لِمِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ " قد واعدهم إياه موسى, وهو يوم الزينة, الذي يتفرغون فيه من أشغالهم.*
*" وقيل للناس هل أنتم مجتمعون " (39)*
*" وَقِيلَ لِلنَّاسِ هَلْ أَنْتُمْ مُجْتَمِعُونَ " أي: نودي بعموم الناس بالاجتماع في ذلك اليوم الموعود.* 
*" لعلنا نتبع السحرة إن كانوا هم الغالبين " (40)*
*"  لَعَلَّنَا نَتَّبِعُ السَّحَرَةَ إِنْ كَانُوا هُمُ الْغَالِبِينَ " أي:   قالوا للناس: اجتمعوا لتنظروا غلبة السحرة لموسى, وأنهم ماهرون في صناعتهم,  فنتبعهم, ونعظمهم, ونعرف فضيلة علم السحر. 
فلو وفقوا للحق, لقالوا, لعلنا نتبع الحق منهم, ولنعرف الصواب. 
فلذلك ما أفاد فيهم ذلك, إلا قيام الحجة عليهم.* 
*" فلما جاء السحرة قالوا لفرعون أئن لنا لأجرا إن كنا نحن الغالبين "(41)* 
*" فَلَمَّا جَاءَ السَّحَرَةُ " ووصلوا لفرعون قالوا له: " أَئِنَّ لَنَا لَأَجْرًا إِنْ كُنَّا نَحْنُ الْغَالِبِينَ " لموسى؟* 
*" قال نعم وإنكم إذا لمن المقربين " (42)*
*" قَالَ نَعَمْ " حكم أجر, وثواب " وَإِنَّكُمْ إِذًا لَمِنَ الْمُقَرَّبِينَ " عندي. 
وعدهم الأجر والقربة منه, ليزداد نشاطهم, ويأتوا بكل مقدورهم, في معارضة ما جاء به موسى. 
فلما اجتمعوا للموعد, هم وموسى, وأهل مصر, وعظهم موسى وذكرهم وقال: "   وَيْلَكُمْ لَا تَفْتَرُوا عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا فَيُسْحِتَكُمْ بِعَذَابٍ  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنِ افْتَرَى " فتنازعوا وتخاصموا ثم شجعهم فرعون, وشجع  بعضهم بعضا.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (373)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(43) الى الأية(56)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء**
*


*" قال لهم موسى ألقوا ما أنتم ملقون "(43)* 
*" قَالَ لَهُمْ مُوسَى أَلْقُوا مَا أَنْتُمْ مُلْقُونَ " أي: ألقوا كل ما في خواطركم إلقاؤه. 
ولم يقيدهم بشيء دون شيء, لجزمه ببطلان ما جاءوا به من معارضة الحق.* 
*" فألقوا حبالهم وعصيهم وقالوا بعزة فرعون إنا لنحن الغالبون " (44)*
*" فَأَلْقَوْا حِبَالَهُمْ وَعِصِيَّهُمْ " فإذا هي حيات تسعى, وسحروا بذلك أعين الناس. 
" وَقَالُوا بِعِزَّةِ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّا لَنَحْنُ الْغَالِبُونَ "  فاستعانوا بعزة عبد ضعيف, عاجز من كل وجه, إلا أنه قد تجبر, وحصل له صورة  ملك وجنود. 
فغرتهم تلك الأبهة, ولم تنفذ بصائرهم إلى حقيقة الأمر. 
أو أن هذا قسم منهم بعزة فرعون والمقسم عليه, أنهم غالبون.* 
*" فألقى موسى عصاه فإذا هي تلقف ما يأفكون " (45)*
*"  فَأَلْقَى مُوسَى عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَلْقَفُ " تبتلع وتأخذ " مَا  يَأْفِكُونَ " فالتقفت, جميع ما ألقوا, من الحبال والعصي, لأنها إفك, وكذب,  وزور وذلك كله, باطل لا يقوم للحق, ولا يقاومه. 
فلما رأى السحرة هذة الآية العظيمة, تيقنوا - لعلمهم - أن هذا ليس بسحر,  وإنما هو آية من آيات الله, ومعجزة تنبئ بصدق موسى, وصحة ما جاء به.* 
*" فألقي السحرة ساجدين "(46)*
*" فَأُلْقِيَ السَّحَرَةُ سَاجِدِينَ " لربهم* 
*" قالوا آمنا برب العالمين " (47)*
*" قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ رَبِّ مُوسَى وَهَارُونَ " . 
وانقمع الباطل, في ذلك المجمع, وأقر رؤساؤه, ببطلانه, ووضح الحق, وظهر حتى رأى ذلك الناظرون بأبصارهم. 
ولكن أبى فرعون, إلا عتوا وضلالا, وتماديا في غيه وعنادا. 
فقال للسحرة:* 
*" قال آمنتم له قبل أن آذن لكم إنه لكبيركم الذي علمكم السحر فلسوف تعلمون لأقطعن أيديكم وأرجلكم من خلاف ولأصلبنكم أجمعين " (49)*
*" آمَنْتُمْ لَهُ قَبْلَ أَنْ آذَنَ لَكُمْ " يتعجب, ويعجب قومه من جراءتهم عليه, وإقدامهم على الإيمان من غير إذنه ومؤامرته. 
" إِنَّهُ لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ " . 
هذا, وهو الذي جمع السحرة, وملأه, الذين أشاروا عليه بجمعهم من مدائنهم. 
وقد علموا أنهم ما اجتمعوا بموسى, ولا رآوه قبل ذلك, وأنهم جاءوا من السحر,  بما يحير الناظرين, ويهيلهم, ومع ذلك, فراج عليهم هذا القول, الذي هم  بأنفسهم, وقفوا على بطلانه. 
فلا يستنكر على أهل هذه العقول, أن لا يؤمنوا بالحق الواضح, والآيات  الباهرة, لأنهم لو قال لهم فرعون عن أي شيء كان, إنه على خلاف حقيقته,  صدقوه. 
ثم توعد السحرة فقال: " لَأُقَطِّعَنَّ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَرْجُلَكُمْ مِنْ  خِلَافٍ " أي: اليد اليمنى, والرجل اليسرى, كما يفعل بالمفسد في الأرض. 
" وَلَأُصَلِّبَنّ  َكُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ " لتختزوا, وتذلوا. 
فقال السحرة - حين وجدوا حلاوة الإيمان, وذاقو لذته-:*
*" قالوا لا ضير إنا إلى ربنا منقلبون " (50)*
*" لَا  ضَيْرَ " أي: لا نبالي بما توعدتنا به " إِنَّا إِلَى رَبِّنَا  مُنْقَلِبُونَ إِنَّا نَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ لَنَا رَبُّنَا خَطَايَانَا "  من الكفر والسحر, وغيرهما " أَنْ كُنَّا أَوَّلَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " بموسى,  من هؤلاء الجنود. 
فثبتهم الله وصبرهم. 
فيحتمل أن فرعون, فعل ما توعدهم به, لسلطانه, واقتداره إذ ذاك ويحتمل, أن الله منعه منهم. 
ثم لم يزل فرعون وقومه, مستمرين على كفرهم, يأتيهم موسى بالآيات البينات. 
وكلما جاءتهم آية, وبلغت منهم كل مبلغ, وعدوا موسى, وعاهدوه لئن كشف الله  عنهم, ليؤمنن به, وليرسلن معه بني إسرائيل, فيكشفه الله, ثم ينكثون. 
فلما يئس موسى من إيمانهم, وحقت عليهم كلمة العذاب, وآن لبني إسرائيل أن  ينجيهم الله من أسرهم, ويمكن لهم في الأرض, أوحى الله إلى موسى:* 
*" وأوحينا إلى موسى أن أسر بعبادي إنكم متبعون " (52)*
*" أَنْ أَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي " أي: اخرج ببني إسرائيل أول الليل, ليتمادوا,, ويتمهلوا في ذهابهم. 
" إِنَّكُمْ مُتَّبَعُونَ " أي: سيتبعكم فرعون وجنوده. 
ووقع كما أخبر, فإنهم لما أصبحوا, إذا بنو إسرائيل قد سروا كلهم مع موسى.* 
*" فأرسل فرعون في المدائن حاشرين " (53)*
*"  فَأَرْسَلَ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي الْمَدَائِنِ حَاشِرِينَ " يجمعون الناس, ليوقع  ببني إسرائيل, ويقول مشجعا لقومه " إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ " أي: بني إسرائيل "  لَشِرْذِمَةٌ قَلِيلُونَ " . 
" وَإِنَّهُمْ لَنَا لَغَائِظُونَ " فلا بد أن ننفذ غيظنا في هؤلاء العبيد, الذين أبقوا منا.* 
*" وإنا لجميع حاذرون " (56)*
*" وَإِنَّا لَجَمِيعٌ حَاذِرُونَ " أي: الحذر على الجميع منهم, وهم أعداء للجميع, والمصلحة مشتركة. 
فخرج فرعون وجنوده, في جيش عظيم, ونفير عام, لم يتخلف منهم, سوى أهل الأعذار, الذين منعهم العجز.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (374)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(57) الى الأية(72)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء**

*


*" فأخرجناهم من جنات وعيون " (57)*
*فال  الله تعالى: " فَأَخْرَجْنَاهُ  مْ مِنْ جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ " أي: بساتين  مصر وجناتها الفائقة, وعيونها المتدفقة, وزروع, قد ملأت أراضيهم, وعمرت بها  حاضرتهم وبواديهم.* 
*" وكنوز ومقام كريم " (58)*
*" وَكُنُوزٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ " يعجب الناظرين, ويلهي المتأملين. 
تمتعوا به دهرا طويلا, وقضوا بلذته وشهواته, عمرا مديدا, على الكفر والفساد, والتكبر على العباد والتيه العظيم.* 
*" كذلك وأورثناها بني إسرائيل " (59)*
*" كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا " أي: هذه البساتين والعيون, والزروع, والمقام الكريم. 
" بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ " الذين جعلوهم من قبل عبيدهم, وسخروا في أعمالهم الشاقة. 
فسبحان من يؤتي الملك من يشاء, وينزعه عمن يشاء, ويعز من يشاء بطاعته, ويذل من يشاء بمعصيته.*
*" فأتبعوهم مشرقين " (60)*
*" فَأَتْبَعُوهُمْ مُشْرِقِينَ " أي: اتبع قوم فرعون, قوم موسى, وقت شروق الشمس, وساقوا خلفهم محثين, على غيظ وحنق قادرين.* 
*" فلما تراءى الجمعان قال أصحاب موسى إنا لمدركون " (61)*
*" فَلَمَّا تَرَاءَى الْجَمْعَانِ " أي رأى كل منهما صاحبه. 
" قَالَ أَصْحَابُ مُوسَى " شاكين لموسى وحزنين " إِنَّا لَمُدْرَكُونَ " . 
فـ " قَالَ " موسى, مثبتا لهم, ومخبرا لهم بوعد ربه الصادق:* 
*" قال كلا إن معي ربي سيهدين " (62)*
*" كُلًّا " أي: ليس الأمر كما ذكرتم, أنكم مدركون. 
" إِنَّ مَعِيَ رَبِّي سَيَهْدِينِ " لما فيه نجاتي ونجاتكم.* 
*" فأوحينا إلى موسى أن اضرب بعصاك البحر فانفلق فكان كل فرق كالطود العظيم " (63)*
*"  فَأَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى مُوسَى أَنِ اضْرِبْ بِعَصَاكَ الْبَحْرَ " فضربه "  فَانْفَلَقَ " اثنى عشر طريقا " فَكَانَ كُلُّ فِرْقٍ كَالطَّوْدِ " أي:  الجبل " الْعَظِيمِ " فدخله موسى وقومه.* 
*" وأزلفنا ثم الآخرين " (64)*
*"  وَأَزْلَفْنَا ثَمَّ " في ذلك المكان " الْآخَرِينَ " أي فرعون وقومه,  وقربناهم, وأدخلناهم في ذلك الطريق, الذي سلك منه موسى وقومه.* 
*" وأنجينا موسى ومن معه أجمعين " (65)*
*" وَأَنْجَيْنَا مُوسَى وَمَنْ مَعَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ " استكملوا خارجين, لم يتخلف منهم أحد.* 
*" ثم أغرقنا الآخرين " (66)*
*" ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا الْآخَرِينَ " لم يتخلف منهم عن الغرق أحد.* 
*" إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين " (67)*
*" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً " عظيمة, على صدق ما جاء به موسى عليه السلام, وبطلان ما عليه فرعون وقومه. 
" وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " هذه الآيات, المقتضية للإيمان, لفساد قلوبهم.* 
*" وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم " (68)*
*" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ " بعزته أهلك الكافرين المكذبين. 
وبرحمته نجى موسى, ومن معه أجمعين.* 
*" واتل عليهم نبأ إبراهيم " (69)*
*أي: واتل يا محمد على الناس, نبأ إبراهيم الخليل, وخبره الجليل, في هذه الحالة بخصوصها, وإلا, فله أنباء كثيرة. 
ولكن من أعجب أنبائه, وأفضلها, هذا النبأ المتضمن لرسالته, ودعوته قومه,  ومحاجته إياهم, وإبطاله ما هم عليه, ولذلك قيده بالظرف فقال:* 
*" إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ما تعبدون " (70)*
*" إِذْ قَالَ لِأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ قَالُوا " متبجحين بعبادتهم.* 
*" قالوا نعبد أصناما فنظل لها عاكفين " (71)*
*" نَعْبُدُ أَصْنَامًا " ننحتها ونعملها بأيدينا. 
" فَنَظَلُّ لَهَا عَاكِفِينَ " أي مقيمين على عبادتها في كثير من أوقاتنا. 
فقال لهم إبراهيم, مبينا عدم استحقاقها للعبادة:* 
*" قال هل يسمعونكم إذ تدعون " (72)*
*" هَلْ يَسْمَعُونَكُمْ إِذْ تَدْعُونَ " . 
فيستجيبون دعاءكم, ويفرجون كربكم, ويزيلون عنكم كل مكروه؟*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (375)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(73) الى الأية(94)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء**
*


*" أو ينفعونكم أو يضرون " (73)*
*" أَوْ يَنْفَعُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَضُرُّونَ " فأقروا أن ذلك كله, غير موجود فيها, فلا تسمع دعاء, ولا تنفع, ولا تضر. 
ولهذا لما كسرها قال: " بَلْ فَعَلَهُ كَبِيرُهُمْ هَذَا فَاسْأَلُوهُمْ إِنْ كَانُوا يَنْطِقُونَ " . 
قالوا له: " لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَا هَؤُلَاءِ يَنْطِقُونَ " أي: هذا أمر متقرر من حالها, لا يقبل الإشكال والشك.* 
*" قالوا بل وجدنا آباءنا كذلك يفعلون " (74)*
*فلجأوا إلى تقليد آبائهم الضالين, فقالوا: " بَلْ وَجَدْنَا آبَاءَنَا كَذَلِكَ يَفْعَلُونَ " . 
فتبعناهم على ذلك, وسلكنا سبيلهم, وحافظنا على عاداتهم. 
فقال لهم إبراهيم: أنتم وآباءكم, كلكم خصوم في الأمر, والكلام مع الجميع واحد.* 
*" قال أفرأيتم ما كنتم تعبدون " (75)*
*"  أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْبُدُونَ أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمُ  الْأَقْدَمُونَ فَإِنَّهُمْ عَدُوٌّ لِي " فليضروني بأدنى شيء من الضرر,  وليكيدوني, فلا يقدرون.* 
*" فإنهم عدو لي إلا رب العالمين " (77)*
*"  إِلَّا رَبَّ الْعَالَمِينَ الَّذِي خَلَقَنِي فَهُوَ يَهْدِينِ " هو   المتفرد بنعمة الخلق, ونعمة الهداية للمصالح الدينية والدنيوية. 
ثم خصص منها بعض الضروريات فقال:*
*" والذي هو يطعمني ويسقين " (79)*
*"  وَالَّذِي هُوَ يُطْعِمُنِي وَيَسْقِينِ وَإِذَا مَرِضْتُ فَهُوَ يَشْفِينِ  وَالَّذِي يُمِيتُنِي ثُمَّ يُحْيِينِ وَالَّذِي أَطْمَعُ أَنْ يَغْفِرَ  لِي خَطِيئَتِي يَوْمَ الدِّينِ " . 
فهذا هو وحده المنفرد بذلك, فيجب أن يفرد بالعبادة والطاعة, وتترك هذة  الأصنام, التي لا تخلق, ولا تهتدي, ولا تمرض, ولا تشفي, ولا تطعم ولا تسقي,  ولا تميت, ولا تحيي, ولا تنفع عابديها, بكشف الكروب, ولا مغفرة الذنوب. 
فهذا دليل قاطع, وحجة باهرة, لا تقدرون أنتم وآبائكم على معارضتها. 
فدل على اشتراككم في الضلال, وترككم طريق الهدى والرشد. 
قال الله تعالى: " وَحَاجَّهُ قَوْمُهُ قَالَ أَتُحَاجُّونِّي فِي اللَّهِ وَقَدْ هَدَانِي " الآيات.* 
*" رب هب لي حكما وألحقني بالصالحين " (83)*
*ثم دعا عليه السلام ربه فقال: " رَبِّ هَبْ لِي حُكْمًا " أي: علما كثيرا, أعرف به الأحكام, والحلال والحرام, وأحكم به بين الأنام. 
" وَأَلْحِقْنِي بِالصَّالِحِينَ " من إخوانه الأنبياء والمرسلين*
*" واجعل لي لسان صدق في الآخرين " (84)*
*" وَاجْعَلْ لِي لِسَانَ صِدْقٍ فِي الْآخِرِينَ " أي: اجعل لي ثناء صدق, مستمر إلى آخر الدهر. 
فاستجاب الله دعاءه, فوهب له من العلم والحكم, ما كان به من أفضل المرسلين,  وألحق بإخوانه المرسلين, وجعله محبوبا مقبولا, معظما مثنيا عليه, في جميع  الملل, في كل الأوقات. 
قال تعالى: " وَتَرَكْنَا عَلَيْهِ فِي الْآخِرِينَ سَلَامٌ عَلَى  إِبْرَاهِيمَ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ إِنَّهُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا  الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " .* 
*" واجعلني من ورثة جنة النعيم " (85)*
*" وَاجْعَلْنِي مِنْ وَرَثَةِ جَنَّةِ النَّعِيمِ " أي: من أهل الجنة, التي يورثهم الله إياها. 
فأجاب الله دعاءه, فرفع منزلته في جنات النعيم.* 
*" واغفر لأبي إنه كان من الضالين " (86)*
*"  وَاغْفِرْ لِأَبِي إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الضَّالِّينَ " وهذا الدعاء, بسبب  الوعد الذي قال لأبيه " سَأَسْتَغْفِرُ لَكَ رَبِّي إِنَّهُ كَانَ بِي  حَفِيًّا " . 
قال تعالى: " وَمَا كَانَ اسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لِأَبِيهِ إِلَّا عَنْ  مَوْعِدَةٍ وَعَدَهَا إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ  لِلَّهِ تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لَأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ " .* 
*" ولا تخزني يوم يبعثون " (87)*
*" وَلَا تُخْزِنِي يَوْمَ يُبْعَثُونَ " أي: بالتوبيخ على بعض الذنوب, والعقوبة عليها, والفضيحة.* 
*" يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون "(88)* 
*بل  أسعدني في ذلك اليوم الذي فيه " لَا يَنْفَعُ مَالٌ وَلَا بَنُونَ إِلَّا  مَنْ أَتَى اللَّهَ بِقَلْبٍ سَلِيمٍ " فهذا الذي ينفعه عندك, وهذا الذي  ينجو به من العقاب, ويستحق جزيل الثواب. 
والقلب السليم, معناه: الذي سلم من الشرك والشك, ومحبة الشر, والإصرار على البدعة والذنوب. 
ويلزم من سلامته مما ذكر, اتصافه بأضدادها, من الإخلاص, والعلم, واليقين, ومحبة الخير, وتزيينه في قلبه. 
وأن تكون إرادته ومحبته, تابعه لمحبة الله, وهواه, تابعا لما جاء عن الله. 
ثم ذكر من صفات ذلك اليوم العظيم, وما فيه من الثواب والعقاب فقال:* 
*" وأزلفت الجنة للمتقين " (90)*
*" وَأُزْلِفَتِ الْجَنَّةُ " أي قربت " لِلْمُتَّقِينَ " ربهم, الذي امتثلو أوامره, واجتنبوا زواجره, واتقوا سخطه وعقابه.* 
*" وبرزت الجحيم للغاوين " (91)*
*" وَبُرِّزَتِ الْجَحِيمُ " أي: برزت, واستعدت بجميع ما فيها من العذاب. 
" لِلْغَاوِينَ " الذين أوضعوا في معاصي الله, وتجرأوا على محارمه, وكذبوا  رسله, وردوا ما جاءوهم به من الحق " وَقِيلَ لَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنْتُمْ  تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ هَلْ يَنْصُرُونَكُمْ أَوْ يَنْتَصِرُونَ "  بأنفسهم أي: فلم يكن من ذلك من شيء. 
وظهر كذبهم وخزيهم, ولاحت خسارتهم وفضيحتهم, وبان ندمهم, وضل سعيهم.* 
*" فكبكبوا فيها هم والغاوون " (94)*
*" فَكُبْكِبُوا فِيهَا " أي: ألقوا في النار " هُمْ " أي: ما كانوا يعبدون. 
" وَالْغَاوُونَ " العابدون لها.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (376)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(95) الى الأية(112)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء**

*


*" وجنود إبليس أجمعون " (95)*
*"  وَجُنُودُ إِبْلِيسَ أَجْمَعُونَ " من الإنس والجن, الذين أزهم إلى المعاصي  أزا, وتسلط عليهم بشركهم وعدم إيمانهم, فصاروا من دعاته, والساعين في  مرضاته. 
وهم ما بين داع لطاعته, ومجيب لهم, ومقلد لهم على شركهم.* 
*" قالوا وهم فيها يختصمون " (96)*
*" قَالُوا " أي: جنود إبليس الغاوون, لأصنامهم, وأوثانهم التي عبدوها:* 
*" تالله إن كنا لفي ضلال مبين " (97)*
*"  تَاللَّهِ إِنْ كُنَّا لَفِي ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ إِذْ نُسَوِّيكُمْ بِرَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ " في العبادة والمحبة, والخوف, والرجاء, وندعوكم كما ندعوه. 
فتبين لهم حينئذ, ضلالهم, وأقروا بعدل الله في عقوبتهم, وأنها في محلها. 
وهم لم يسووهم برب العالمين, إلا في العبادة, لا في الخلق بدليل قولهم "  برب العالمين " إنهم مقرون أن الله رب العالمين كلهم, الذين من جملتهم  أصنامهم وأوثانهم.* 
*" وما أضلنا إلا المجرمون " (99)*
*" وَمَا  أَضَلَّنَا " عن طريق الهدى والرشد, ودعانا إلى طريق الغي والفسق, " إِلَّا  الْمُجْرِمُونَ " وهم الأئمة الذين يدعون إلى النار.* 
*" فما لنا من شافعين " (100)*
*" فَمَا لَنَا " حينئذ " مِنْ شَافِعِينَ " يشفعون لنا, لينقذونا من عذابه.* 
*" ولا صديق حميم " (101)*
*" وَلَا صَدِيقٍ حَمِيمٍ " أي: قريب مصاف, ينفعنا بأدنى نفع, كما جرت العادة بذلك في الدنيا. 
فأيسوا من كل خير, وأبلوا بما كسبوا, وتمنوا العودة إلى الدنيا, ليعملوا صالحا.* 
*" فلو أن لنا كرة فنكون من المؤمنين " (102)*
*" فَلَوْ  أَنَّ لَنَا كَرَّةً " أي: رجعة إلى الدنيا, وإعادة إليها " فَنَكُونَ  مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " لنسلم من العقاب, ونستحق الثواب. 
هيهات هيهات, قد حيل بينهم وبين ما يشتهون, وقد غلقت منهم الرهون.* 
*" إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين " (103)*
*" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ " الذي ذكرنا لكم ووصفنا " لَآيَةً " لكم " وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " مع نزول الآيات.* 
*" كذبت قوم نوح المرسلين "(105)* 
*يذكر  تعالى, تكذيب قوم نوح لرسولهم نوح, وما رد عليهم وردوا عليه, وعاقبة الجميع  فقال: " كَذَّبَتْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ الْمُرْسَلِينَ " جميعهم, لأن تكذيب نوح,  كتكذيب جميع المرسلين. 
لأنهم كلهم, اتفقوا على دعوة واحدة, وأخبار واحدة. 
فتكذيب أحدهم, كتكذيب, بجميع ما جاءوا به من الحق. 
كذبوه " إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ " في النسب " نُوحٍ " . 
وإنما ابتعث الله الرسل, من نسب من أرسل إليهم, لئلا يشمئزوا من الانقياد له, ولأنهم يعرفون حقيقته, فلا يحتاجون أن يبحثوا عنه. 
فقال لهم مخاطبا, بألطف خطاب, كما هي طريقة الرسل, صلوات الله وسلامه عليه. 
" أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " الله, تعالى, فتتركون ما أنتم مقيمون عليه, من عبادة الأوثان, وتخلصون العبادة لله وحده.* 
*" إني لكم رسول أمين " (107)*
*" إِنِّي  لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ " فكونه رسولا إليهم بالخصوص, يوجب لهم تلقي ما  أرسل به إليهم, والإيمان به, وأن يشكروا الله تعالى, على أن خصهم بهذا  الرسول الكريم. 
وكونه أمينا, يقتضي أنه لا يقول على الله, ولا يزيد في وحيه, ولا ينقص. 
وهذا يوجب لهم التصديق بخبره والطاعة لأمره.* 
*" فاتقوا الله وأطيعون " (108)*
*"  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ " فيما أمركم به, ونهاكم عنه, فإن هذا, هو  الذي يترتب على كونه رسولا إليهم, أمينا, فلذلك رتبه بالفاء, الدالة على  السبب. 
فذكر السبب الموجب, ثم ذكر انتفاء المانع فقال:* 
*" وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين " (109)*
*" وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ " فتتكلفون من المغرم الثقيل. 
" إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " أرجو بذلك, القرب منه, والثواب الجزيل. 
وأما أنتم فمنيتي, ومنتهى إرادتي منكم, النصح لكم, وسلوككم الصراط المستقيم.* 
*" فاتقوا الله وأطيعون " (110)*
*"  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ " كرر ذلك عليه السلام, لتكريره دعوة  قومه, وطول مكثه في ذلك, كما قال تعالى " فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ  إِلَّا خَمْسِينَ عَامًا " . 
وقال " رَبِّ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ قَوْمِي لَيْلًا وَنَهَارًا فَلَمْ يَزِدْهُمْ دُعَائِي إِلَّا فِرَارًا " , الآيات. 
فقالوا ردا لدعوته, ومعارضة له بما ليس يصلح للمعارضة.* 
*" قالوا أنؤمن لك واتبعك الأرذلون " (111)*
*" أَنُؤْمِنُ لَكَ وَاتَّبَعَكَ الْأَرْذَلُونَ " أي: كيف نتبعك ونحن لا نرى أتباعك إلا أسافل الناس, وأراذلهم, وسقطهم. 
بهذا يعرف عن تكبرهم عن الحق, وجهلهم بالحقائق, فإنهم لو كان قصدهم الحق,  لقالوا - إن كان عندهم إشكال وشك في دعوته - بين لنا صحة ما جئت به بالطرق  الموصلة إلى ذلك. 
ولو تأملوا حق التأمل, لعلموا أن أتباعه, هم الأعلون, خيار الخلق, أهل  العقول الرزينة, والأخلاق الفاضلة, وأن الأرذل, من سلب خاصية عقله, فاستحن  عبادة الأحجار, ورضي أن يسجد لها, ويدعوها, وأبى الانقياد لدعوة الرسل  الكمل. 
وبمجرد ما يتكلم أحد الخصمين في الكلام الباطل, يعرف فساد ما عنده بقطع النظر عن صحة دعوى خصمه. 
فقوم نوح, لما سمعنا عنهم, أنهم قالوا في ردهم دعوة نوح: " أَنُؤْمِنُ لَكَ  وَاتَّبَعَكَ الْأَرْذَلُونَ " فبنوا على هذا الأصل, الذي كل أحد يعرف  فساده, رد دعوته - عرفنا أنهم ضالون مخطئون, ولو لم نشاهد من آيات نوح  ودعوته العظيمة, ما يفيد الجزم واليقين, بصدقه وصحة ما جاء به.* 
*" قال وما علمي بما كانوا يعملون " (112)*
*فقال نوح  عليه السلام: " وَمَا عِلْمِي بِمَا كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ إِنْ حِسَابُهُمْ  إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّي لَوْ تَشْعُرُونَ " أي: أعمالهم وحسابهم على الله,  إنما علي التبليغ, وأنتم دعوهم عنكم, إن كان ما جئتكم به الحق, فانقادوا  له, وكل له عمله.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (377)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(113) الى الأية(132)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء
**
*
*" وما أنا بطارد المؤمنين " (114)*
*" وَمَا أَنَا بِطَارِدِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " كأنهم - قبحهم الله - طلبوا منه أن يطردهم عنه, تكبرا, وتجبرا, ليؤمنوا. 
فقال " وَمَا أَنَا بِطَارِدِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " فإنهم لا يستحقون الطرد  والإهانة, وإنما يستحقون الإكرام القولي, والفعلي, كما قال تعالى " وَإِذَا  جَاءَكَ الَّذِينَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِآيَاتِنَا فَقُلْ سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ  كَتَبَ رَبُّكُمْ عَلَى نَفْسِهِ الرَّحْمَةَ " .* 
*" إن أنا إلا نذير مبين " (115)*
*" إِنْ  أَنَا إِلَّا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ " أي: ما أنا إلا منذر, ومبلغ عن الله,  ومجتهد في نصح العباد, وليس لي من الأمر شيء, إن الأمر إلا لله.* 
*" قالوا لئن لم تنته يا نوح لتكونن من المرجومين " (116)*
*فاستمر  نوح, عليه الصلاة والسلام, على دعوتهم ليلا ونهارا, سرا وجهارا, فلم  يزدادوا إلا نفورا, و " قَالُوا لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهِ يَا نُوحُ " من دعوتك  إيانا, إلى الله وحده " لَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمَرْجُومِينَ " أي لنقتلك شر  قتلة, بالرمي بالحجارة, كما يقتل الكلب. 
فتبا لهم, ما أقبح هذه المقابلة, يقابلون الناصح الأمين الذي هو أشفق عليهم من أنفسهم, بشر مقابلة. 
لا جرم لما انتهى ظلمهم, واشتد كفرهم, دعا عليهم نبيهم, بدعوة أحاطت بهم   فقال: " رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا "  الآيات.* 
*" قال رب إن قومي كذبون " (117)*
*وهنا " قَالَ رَبِّ إِنَّ قَوْمِي كَذَّبُونِ فَافْتَحْ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَهُمْ فَتْحًا " . 
أي: أهلك الباغي منا, وهو يعلم أنهم البغاة الظلمة, ولهذا قال: " وَنَجِّنِي وَمَنْ مَعِيَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " .* 
*" فأنجيناه ومن معه في الفلك المشحون " (119)*
*" فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَمَنْ مَعَهُ فِي الْفُلْكِ " أي: السفينة " الْمَشْحُونِ " من الخلق والحيوانات.* 
*" ثم أغرقنا بعد الباقين " (120)*
*" ثُمَّ أَغْرَقْنَا بَعْدُ " أي: بعد نوح, ومن معه من المؤمنين " الْبَاقِينَ " أي: جميع قومه.* 
*" إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين " (121)*

*" إِنَّ  فِي ذَلِكَ " أي: نجاة نوح وأتباعه, وإهلاك من كذبه " لَآيَةً " دالة على  صدق رسلنا, وصحة ما جاءوا به, وبطلان ما عليه أعداؤهم المكذبون بهم.* 
*" وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم " (122)*
*" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي قهر بعزه أعداءه, فأغرقهم بالطوفان. 
" الرَّحِيمِ " بأوليائه, حيث نجى نوحا ومن معه, من أهل الإيمان.*
*" كذبت عاد المرسلين " (123)*
*أي: كذبت القبيلة المسماة عادا, رسولهم هودا. 
وتكذيبهم له, تكذيب لغيره, لاتفاق الدعوة.* 
*" إذ قال لهم أخوهم هود ألا تتقون " (124)*
*" إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ " في النسب " هُودُ " بلطف وحسن خطاب: " أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " الله, فتتركون الشرك وعبادة غيره.* 
*" إني لكم رسول أمين " (125)*
*" إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ " أي: أرسلني الله إليكم, رحمة بكم, واعتناء بكم. 
وأنا أمين, تعرفون ذلك مني, رتب على ذلك قوله:* 
*" فاتقوا الله وأطيعون " (126)*
*"  فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ " أي: أدوا حق الله تعالى, وهو: التقوى,  وأدوا حقي, بطاعتي فيما آمركم به, وأنهاكم عنه, فهذا موجب, لأن تتبعوني  وتطيعوني وليس ثم مانع يمنعكم من الإيمان.*
*" وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين " (127)*
*فلست أسألكم على تبليغي إياكم, ونصحي لكم, أجرا, حتى تستثقلوا ذلك المغرم. 
" إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " الذي رباهم بنعمه, وأدر عليهم فضله وكرمه, خصوصا ما ربى به أولياءه وأنبياءه.* 
*" أتبنون بكل ريع آية تعبثون " (128)*
*"  أَتَبْنُونَ بِكُلِّ رِيعٍ " أي: مدخل بين الجبال " آيَةٍ " أي: علامة "  تَعْبَثُونَ " أي: تفعلون ذلك عبثا لغير فائدة تعود بمصالح دينكم ودنياكم.* 
*" وتتخذون مصانع لعلكم تخلدون " (129)*
*" وَتَتَّخِذُونَ مَصَانِعَ " أي: بركا ومجابي للحياة " لَعَلَّكُمْ تَخْلُدُونَ " والحال أنه لا سبيل إلى الخلود لأحد.* 
*" وإذا بطشتم بطشتم جبارين " (130)*
*" وَإِذَا بَطَشْتُمْ " بالخلق " بَطَشْتُمْ جَبَّارِينَ " قتلا وضربا, وأخذ أموال. 
وكان الله تعالى قد أعطاهم قوة عظيمة, وكان الواجب عليهم أن يستعينوا  بقوتهم على طاعة الله, ولكنهم فخروا, واستكبروا, وقالوا " مَنْ أَشَدُّ  مِنَّا قُوَّةً " واستعملوا قوتهم في معاصي الله, وفي العبث والسفه, فلذلك  نهاهم نبيهم عن ذلك.* 
*" فاتقوا الله وأطيعون "(131)*
*" فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ " واتركوا شرككم وبطركم " وَأَطِيعُونِ " حيث علمتم أني رسول الله إليكم, أمين ناصح.* 
*" واتقوا الذي أمدكم بما تعلمون " (132)*
*" وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي أَمَدَّكُمْ " أي: أعطاكم " بِمَا تَعْلَمُونَ " أي: أمدكم بما لا يجهل ولا ينكر من الإنعام.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (378)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(133) الى الأية(152)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء
*


*" أمدكم بأنعام وبنين " (133)*
*" أَمَدَّكُمْ بِأَنْعَامٍ " من إبل, وبقر, وغنم " وَبَنِينَ " أي: وكثرة نسل. 
كثر أموالكم, وكثر أولادكم, خصوصا الذكور, أفضل القسمين. 
هذا تذكيرهم بالنعم, ثم ذكرهم حلول عذاب الله فقال:* 
*" إني أخاف عليكم عذاب يوم عظيم " (135)*
*" إِنِّي  أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ " أي: أي إني - من شفقتي عليكم  وبري بكم - أخاف أن ينزل بكم عذاب يوم عظيم, إذا نزل لا يرد, إن استمررتم  على كفركم وبغيكم.* 
*" قالوا سواء علينا أوعظت أم لم تكن من الواعظين " (136)*
*فقالوا معاندين للحق مكذبين لنبيهم: " سَوَاءٌ عَلَيْنَا أَوَعَظْتَ أَمْ لَمْ تَكُنْ مِنَ الْوَاعِظِينَ " أي: الجميع على حد سواء. 
وهذا غاية العتو, فإن أقواما بلغت بهم الحال إلى أن صارت مواعظ الله, التي  تذيب الجبال الصم الصلاب, وتتصدع لها أفئدة أولي الألباب, وجودها وعدمها -  عندهم - على حد سواء - لقوم انتهى ظلمهم, واشتد شقاؤهم, وانقطع الرجاء من  هدايتهم.* 
*" إن هذا إلا خلق الأولين " (137)*
*ولهذا  قالوا " إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا خُلُقُ الْأَوَّلِينَ " أي: هذه الأحوال والنعم,  ونحو ذلك, عادة الأولين, تارة يستغنون, وتارة يفتقرون. 
وهذه أحوال الدهر, لأن هذه محن ومنح من الله تعالى, وابتلاء لعباده.* 
*" وما نحن بمعذبين " (138)*
*" وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُعَذَّبِينَ " وهذا إنكار منهم للبعث أو تنزل مع نبيهم وتهكم به. 
إننا على فرض أننا نبعث, فإننا كما أدرت علينا النعم في الدنيا, كذلك لا تزال مستمرة علينا إذا بعثنا.* 
*" فكذبوه فأهلكناهم إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين " (139)*
*" فَكَذَّبُوهُ " أي: صار التكذيب سجية لهم وخلقا, لا يردعهم عنه رادع. 
" فَأَهْلَكْنَاهُ  مْ " " بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ  سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا  صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ " . 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً " على صدق نبينا, هود عليه السلام, وصحة ما جاء به, وبطلان ما عليه قومه, من, الشرك والجبروت. 
" وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " مع وجود الآيات المقتضية للإيمان.* 
*" وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم " (140)*
*" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي أهلك بقدرته قوم هود, على قوتهم وبطشهم. 
" الرَّحِيمِ " بنبيه هود, حيث نجاه ومن معه من المؤمنين.* 
*" كذبت ثمود المرسلين " (141)*
*"  كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ " القبيلة المعروفة في مدائن الحجر " الْمُرْسَلُونَ "  كذبوا صالحا عليه السلام, الذي جاء بالتوحيد, الذي دعت إليه المرسلون, فكان  تكذيبهم له, تكذيبا للجميع.*
*" إذ قال لهم أخوهم صالح ألا تتقون " (142)*
*" إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ أَخُوهُمْ صَالِحٌ " في النسب, برفق ولين: " أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " الله تعالى, وتدعون الشرك والمعاصي.* 
*" إني لكم رسول أمين " (143)*
*" إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ " من الله ربكم, أرسلني إليكم, لطفا بكم ورحمة, فتلقوا رحمته بالقبول, وقابلوها بالإذعان. 
" أَمِينٌ " تعرفون ذلك مني, وذلك يوجب عليكم أن تؤمنوا بي, وبما جئت به.* 
*" وما أسألكم عليه من أجر إن أجري إلا على رب العالمين " (145)*
*" وَمَا أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ مِنْ أَجْرٍ " فتقولون: يمنعنا من اتباعك, أنك تريد أخذ أموالنا. 
" إِنْ أَجْرِيَ إِلَّا عَلَى رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " أي: لا أطلب الثواب إلا منه.* 
*" أتتركون في ما ها هنا آمنين " (146)*
*" أَتُتْرَكُونَ فِي مَا هَاهُنَا آمِنِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ وَزُرُوعٍ وَنَخْلٍ طَلْعُهَا هَضِيمٌ " أي: نضيد كثير. 
أي: أتحسبون أنكم تتركون في هذه الخيرات والنعم سدى, تنعمون وتتمتعون, كما  تتمتع الأنعام, وتتركون سدى, لا تؤمرون, ولا تنهون وتستعينون بهذه النعم  على معاصي الله.* 
*" وتنحتون من الجبال بيوتا فارهين " (149)*
*" وَتَنْحِتُونَ مِنَ الْجِبَالِ بُيُوتًا فَارِهِينَ " أي: بلغت بكم الفراهة والحذق إلى أن اتخذتم بيوتا من الجبال الصم الصلاب.* 
*" فاتقوا الله وأطيعون " (150)*
*" فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ وَلَا تُطِيعُوا أَمْرَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ " الذين تجاوزوا الحد.* 
*" الذين يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون " (152)*
*"  الَّذِينَ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ " أي: الذين وصفهم  وداؤهم, الإفساد في الأرض, بعمل المعاصي, والدعوة إليها, إفسادا لا إصلاح  فيه, وهذا أضر ما يكون لأنه شر محض. 
وكان أناسا عندهم مستعدون لمعارضة نبيهم, موضعون في الدعوة لسبيل الغي فنهاهم صالح, عن الاغترار بهم. 
ولعلهم الذين قال الله فيهم: " وَكَانَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ " .*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (379)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(153) الى الأية(176)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء*


*" قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين " (153)*

*فلم يفد فيهم هذا النهي والوعظ شيئا, فقالوا لصالح: " إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مِنَ الْمُسَحَّرِينَ " . 
أي: قد سحرت, فأنت تهذى, بما لا معنى له.*
*" ما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا فأت بآية إن كنت من الصادقين " (154)*
*" مَا  أَنْتَ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا " فأي: فضيلة فقتنا بها, حتى تدعونا إلى  اتباعك؟ " فَأْتِ بِآيَةٍ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ " هذا, مع أن  مجرد اعتبار حالته وحالة ما دعا إليه, من أكبر الآيات البينات على ما جاء  به وصدقه, ولكنهم من قسوتهم, سألوا آيات الاقتراح, التي في الغالب, لا يفلح  من طلبها, لكون طلبه مبنيا على التعنت, لا على الاسترشاد.* 
*" قال هذه ناقة لها شرب ولكم شرب يوم معلوم " (155)*
*فقال  صالح: " هَذِهِ نَاقَةُ " تخرج من صخرة صماء ملساء - تابعنا في هذا كثيرا  من المفسرين, ولا مانع في ذلك - ترونها وتشاهدونها بأجمعكم. 
" لَهَا شِرْبٌ وَلَكُمْ شِرْبُ يَوْمٍ مَعْلُومٍ " أي: تشرب ماء البئر  يوما, وأنتم تشربون لبنها, ثم تصدر عنكم اليوم الآخر, وتشربون أنتم ماء  البئر.* 
*" ولا تمسوها بسوء فيأخذكم عذاب يوم عظيم " (156)*
*" وَلَا تَمَسُّوهَا بِسُوءٍ " بعقر أو غيره " فَيَأْخُذَكُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ " . 
فخرجت واستمرت عندهم بتلك الحال, فلم يؤمنوا, واستمروا على طغيانهم.* 
*" فعقروها فأصبحوا نادمين "(157)* 
*" فَعَقَرُوهَا فَأَصْبَحُوا نَادِمِينَ فَأَخَذَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ " وهي صيحة نزلت عليهم, فدمرتهم أجمعين.* 
*" فأخذهم العذاب إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين " (158)*
*" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً " على صدق ما جاءت به رسلنا, وبطلان قول معارضيهم. 
" وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ " .* 
*" كذبت قوم لوط المرسلين " (160)*
*قال لهم وقالوا, كما قال من قبلهم, تشابهت قلوبهم في الكفر, فتشابهت أقوالهم. 
وكانوا - مع شركهم - يأتون فاحشة, لم يسبقهم إليها أحد من العالمين. 
يختارون نكاح الذكران, المستقذر الخبيث, ويرغبون عما خلق لهم من أزواجهم  لإسرافهم وعدوانهم فلم يزل ينهاهم حتى " قَالُوا لَئِنْ لَمْ تَنْتَهِ يَا  لُوطُ لَتَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُخْرَجِينَ " أي: من البلد. 
فلما رأى استمرارهم عليه " قَالَ إِنِّي لِعَمَلِكُمْ مِنَ الْقَالِينَ " أي: المبغضين الناهين عنه المحذرين منه.* 
*" رب نجني وأهلي مما يعملون " (169)*
*قال " رَبِّ نَجِّنِي وَأَهْلِي مِمَّا يَعْمَلُونَ " من فعله وعقوبته فاستجاب الله له.* 
*" فنجيناه وأهله أجمعين " (170)*
*" فَنَجَّيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ أَجْمَعِينَ إِلَّا عَجُوزًا فِي الْغَابِرِينَ " أي: الباقين في العذاب, وهي امرأته.*
*" ثم دمرنا الآخرين "(172)* 
*" ثُمَّ  دَمَّرْنَا الْآخَرِينَ وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا " أي: حجارة من  سجيل " فَسَاءَ مَطَرُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ " أهلكهم الله عن آخرهم.* 
*" إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين "(174)*
*" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ الرَّحِيمُ " .*
*" كذب أصحاب الأيكة المرسلين " (176)*
*أصحاب الأيكة: أي: البساتين الملتفة الأشجار, وهم أصحاب مدين, فكذبوا نبيهم شعيبا, الذي جاء بما جاء به المرسلون*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (380)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(177) الى الأية(197)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء*


*" إذ قال لهم شعيب ألا تتقون " (177)*
*" إِذْ قَالَ لَهُمْ شُعَيْبٌ أَلَا تَتَّقُونَ " الله تعالى, فتتركون ما يسخطه ويغضبه, من الكفر والمعاصي.* 
*" إني لكم رسول أمين "(178)*
*" إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ " يترتب على ذلك, أن تتقوا الله وتطيعوني.* 
*" أوفوا الكيل ولا تكونوا من المخسرين "(181)*
*وكانوا -  مع شركهم - يبخسون المكاييل والموازين, فلذلك قال لهم: "  أَوْفُوا  الْكَيْلَ " أي: أتموه وأكملوه " وَلَا تَكُونُوا مِنَ  الْمُخْسِرِينَ "  الذين ينقصون الناس أموالهم ويسلبونها, ببخس المكيال والميزان.* 
*" وزنوا بالقسطاس المستقيم " (182)*
*" وَزِنُوا بِالْقِسْطَاسِ الْمُسْتَقِيمِ " أي: بالميزان العادل, الذي لا يميل* 
*" واتقوا الذي خلقكم والجبلة الأولين " (184)*
*" وَاتَّقُوا الَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ وَالْجِبِلَّةَ الْأَوَّلِينَ " أي: الخليقة الأولين. 
فكما انفرد بخلقكم, وخلق من قبلكم من غير مشاركة له في ذلك, فأفردوه بالعبادة والتوحيد. 
وكما أنعم عليهم بالإيجاد والإمداد بالنعم, فقابلوه بشكره.* 
*" قالوا إنما أنت من المسحرين " (185)*
*قالوا  له, مكذبين له, رادين لقوله: " إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مِنَ الْمُسَحَّرِينَ "  فأنت تهذى وتتكلم كلام المسحور, الذي غايته, أن لا يؤاخذ به.* 

*" وما أنت إلا بشر مثلنا وإن نظنك لمن الكاذبين " (186)*
*" وَمَا أَنْتَ إِلَّا بَشَرٌ مِثْلُنَا " فليس فيك فضيلة, اختصصت بها علينا, حتى تدعونا إلى اتباعك. 
وهذا مثل قول من قبلهم ومن بعدهم, ممن, عارضوا الرسل بهذه الشبهة التي لم  يزالوا, يدلون بها ويصولون, ويتفقون عليها, لاتفاقهم على الكفر, وتشابه  قلوبهم. 
وقد أجابت عنها الرسل بقولهم: " إن نحن إلا بشر مثلكم ولكن الله يمن على من يشاء من عباده " . 
" وَإِنْ نَظُنُّكَ لَمِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ " وهذا جراءة منهم وظلم, وقول زور, قد انطووا على خلافه. 
فإنه ما من رسول من الرسل, واجه قومه ودعاهم, وجادلهم وجادلوه, إلا وقد  أظهر الله على يديه من الآيات, ما به يتيقنون صدقه وأمانته, خصوصا شعيبا  عليه السلام, الذي يسمى خطيب الأنبياء, لحسن مراجعته قومه, ومجادلتهم بالتي  هي أحسن. 
فإن قومه قد تيقنوا صدقه, وأن ما جاء به حق, ولكن إخبارهم عن ظن كذبه, كذب منهم.* 
*" فأسقط علينا كسفا من السماء إن كنت من الصادقين " (187)*
*" فَأَسْقِطْ عَلَيْنَا كِسَفًا مِنَ السَّمَاءِ " أي: قطع عذاب تستأصلنا. 
" إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ " كقول إخوانهم " وإذ قالوا اللهم إن كان  هذا هو الحق من عندك, فأمطر علينا حجارة من السماء أو ائتنا بعذاب أليم " .  
أو أنهم طلبوا بعض آيات الاقتراح, التي لا يلزم تتميم مطلوب من سألها.* 
*" قال ربي أعلم بما تعملون " (188)*
*" قَالَ "  شعيب عليه السلام: " رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ " أي: نزول  العذاب, ووقوع آيات الاقتراح, لست أنا الذي آتي بها وأنزلها بكم, وليس علي  إلا تبليغكم ونصحكم وقد فعلت. 
وإنما الذي يأتي بها, ربي العالم بأعمالكم وأحوالكم, الذي يجازيكم ويحاسبكم.* 
*" فكذبوه فأخذهم عذاب يوم الظلة إنه كان عذاب يوم عظيم " (189)*
*" فَكَذَّبُوهُ " أي: صار التكذيب لهم, وصفا والكفر لهم ديدنا, بحيث لا تفيدهم الآيات, وليس بهم حيلة إلا نزول العذاب. 
" فَأَخَذَهُمْ عَذَابُ يَوْمِ الظُّلَّةِ " أظلتهم سحابة فاجتمعوا تحتها  مستلذين, لظلها غير الظليل, فأحرقهم بالعذاب, فظلوا تحهتا خامدين, ولديارهم  مفارقين, وبدار الشقاء والعذاب نازلين. 
" إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ " لا كرة لهم إلى الدنيا, فيستأنفوا العمل ولا يفتر عنهم العذاب ساعة, ولا هم ينظرون.* 
*" إن في ذلك لآية وما كان أكثرهم مؤمنين " (190)*
*" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً " دالة على صدق شعيب, وصحة ما دعا إليه, وبطلان رد قومه عليه. 
" وَمَا كَانَ أَكْثَرُهُمْ مُؤْمِنِينَ " مع رؤيتهم الآيات, لأنهم لا زكاء  فيهم, ولا خير لديهم " وَمَا أَكْثَرُ النَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ  بِمُؤْمِنِينَ " .* 
*" وإن ربك لهو العزيز الرحيم " (191)*
*" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي امتنع بقدرته, عن إدراك أحد, وقهر كل مخلوق. 
" الرَّحِيمِ " الذي, الرحمة وصفه ومن آثارها, جميع الخيرات في الدنيا والآخرة, من حين أوجد الله العالم إلى ما لا نهايه له. 
ومن عزته, أن أهلك أعداءه حين كذبوا رسله. 
ومن رحمته, أن نجى أولياءه ومن معهم من المؤمنين.* 
*" وإنه لتنزيل رب العالمين " (192)*
*لما ذكر قصص الأنبياء مع أممهم, وكيف دعوهم, وما ردوا عليهم به; وكيف أهلك الله أعداءهم, وصارت لهم العاقبة. 
ذكر هذا الرسول الكريم, والنبي المصطفى العظيم وما جاء به من الكتاب, الذي  فيه هداية لأولي الألباب فقال: " وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ  الْعَالَمِينَ " فالذي أنزله, فاطر الأرض والسماوات, المربي جميع العالم,  العلوي والسفلي. 
وكما أنه رباهم بهدايتهم لمصالح دنياهم وأبدانهم, فإنه يربيهم أيضا, بهدايتهم لمصالح دينهم وأخراهم. 
ومن أعظم ما رباهم به, إنزال هذا الكتاب الكريم, الذي اشتمل على الخير الكثير, والبر الغزير. 
وفيه من الهداية, لمصالح الدارين, والأخلاق الفاضلة, ما ليس في غيره في  قوله: " وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنْزِيلُ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " من تعظيمه وشدة  الاهتمام به, من كونه نزل من الله, لا من غيره, مقصودا فيه نفعكم وهدايتكم. * 
*" نزل به الروح الأمين " (193)*
*" نَزَلَ  بِهِ الرُّوحُ الْأَمِينُ " وهو: جبريل عليه السلام, الذي هو أفضل  الملائكة وأقواهم " الْأَمِينُ " الذي قد أمن أن يزيد فيه أو ينقص.* 
*" على قلبك لتكون من المنذرين " (194)*
*" عَلَى قَلْبِكَ " يا محمد " لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُنْذِرِينَ " تهدي به إلى طريق الرشاد, وتنذر به عن طريق الغي.* 
*" بلسان عربي مبين " (195)*
*" بِلِسَانٍ عَرَبِيٍّ " وهو أفضل الألسنة, بلغة من بعث إليهم, وباشر دعوتهم أصلا, اللسان البين الواضح. 
وتأمل كيف اجتمعت هذه الفضائل الفاخرة في هذا الكتاب الكريم. 
فإنه أفضل الكتب, نزل به أفضل الملائكة, على أفضل الخلق, على أفضل أمة  أخرجت للناس, بأفضل الألسنة وأفصحها, وأوسعها, وهو: اللسان العربي المبين.* 
*" وإنه لفي زبر الأولين " (196)*
*" وَإِنَّهُ لَفِي زُبُرِ الْأَوَّلِينَ " أي: قد بشرت به كتب الأولين وصدقته. 
وهو لما نزل, طبق ما أخبرت به, صدقها, بل جاء بالحق, وصدق المرسلين.* 
*" أولم يكن لهم آية أن يعلمه علماء بني إسرائيل " (197)*
*"  أَوَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُمْ آيَةً " على صحته, وأنه من الله " أَنْ يَعْلَمَهُ  عُلَمَاءُ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ " الذين قد انتهى إليهم العلم, وصاروا أعلم  الناس, وهم أهل الصنف. 
فإن كل شيء يحصل به اشتباه, يرجع فيه إلى أهل الخبرة والدراية, فيكون قولهم حجة على غيرهم. 
كما عرف السحرة الذين مهروا في علم السحر, صدق معجزة موسى, وأنه ليس بسحر. 
فقول الجاهلين بعد هذا, لا يؤبه به.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (381)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(198) الى الأية(215)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء

*
*" ولو نزلناه على بعض الأعجمين " (198)*
*" وَلَوْ  نَزَّلْنَاهُ عَلَى بَعْضِ الْأَعْجَمِينَ " الذين لا يفقهون  لسانهم, ولا  يقدرون على التعبير كما ينبغي " فَقَرَأَهُ عَلَيْهِمْ مَا  كَانُوا بِهِ  مُؤْمِنِينَ " يقولون: ما نفقه ما يقول, ولا ندري ما يدعو إليه. 
فليحمدوا ربهم, أن جاءهم على لسان أفصح الخلق, وأقدرهم على التعبير عن المقاصد, بالعبارات الواضحة, وأنصحهم. 
وليبادروا إلى التصديق به, وتلقيه بالتسليم والقبول. 
ولكن تكذيبهم له من غير شبهة, إن هو إلا محض الكفر والعناد, وأمر قد توارثته الأمم المكذبة, فلهذا قال:* 
*" كذلك سلكناه في قلوب المجرمين " (200)*

*"  كَذَلِكَ سَلَكْنَاهُ فِي قُلُوبِ الْمُجْرِمِينَ " , أي: أدخلنا التكذيب,  ونظمناه في قلوب أهل الإجرام, كما يدخل السلك في الإبرة, فتشربته, وصار  وصفا لها.* 
*" لا يؤمنون به حتى يروا العذاب الأليم "(201)*
*وذلك بسبب ظلمهم وجرمهم, فلذلك " لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ حَتَّى يَرَوْا الْعَذَابَ الْأَلِيمَ " على تكذيبهم.* 
*" فيأتيهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون " (202)*
*"  فَيَأْتِيَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " أي: يأتيهم على حين  غفلة, وعدم إحساس منهم, ولا استشعار بنزوله, ليكون أبلغ في عقوبتهم والنكال  بهم.* 
*" فيقولوا هل نحن منظرون " (203)*
*" فَيَقُولُوا " إذ ذاك: " هَلْ نَحْنُ مُنْظَرُونَ " أي: يطلبون أن ينظروا ويمهلوا. 
والحال إنه قد فات الوقت, وحل بهم العذاب, الذي لا يرفع عنهم, ولا يفتر ساعة.* 
*" أفبعذابنا يستعجلون "(204)*
*يقول تعالى: " أَفَبِعَذَابِنَ  ا " وهو العذاب الأليم العظيم, الذي لا يستهان به, ولا يحتقر. 
" يَسْتَعْجِلُونَ " فما الذي غرهم؟ هل فيهم قوة وطاقة, للصبر عليه؟. 
أم عندهم قوة يقدرون بها على دفعه, أو رفعه, إذا نزل؟. 
أم يعجزوننا, ويظنون أننا, لا نقدر على ذلك؟.* 
*" أفرأيت إن متعناهم سنين " (205)*
*" أَفَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُمْ سِنِينَ " . 
أي: أفرأيت إذا لم نستعجل عليهم, بإنزال العذاب, وأمهلناهم عدة سنين,  يتمتعون في الدنيا " ثُمَّ جَاءَهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُوعَدُونَ " من العذاب.* 
*" ما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يمتعون " (207)*
*" مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يُمَتَّعُونَ " من اللذات, والشهوات. 
أي: أي شيء يغني عنهم, ويفيدهم, وقد مضت اللذات وبطلت, واضمحلت, وأعقبت تبعا لها, وضوعف لهم العذاب عند طول المدة. 
القصد أن الحذر, من وقوع العذاب, واستحقاقهم له. 
وأما تعجيله وتأخيره, فلا أهمية تحته, ولا جدوى عنده.* 
*" وما أهلكنا من قرية إلا لها منذرون " (208)*
*يخبر  تعالى عن كمال عدله, في إهلاك المكذبين, وأنه ما أوقع بقرية, هلاكا وعذابا,  إلا بعد أن يعذر بهم, ويبعث فيهم النذر بالآيات البينات, فيدعونهم إلى  الهدى, وينهونهم عن الردى, ويذكرونهم بآيات الله, وينهونهم على أيامه في  نعمه ونقمه.* 
*" ذكرى وما كنا ظالمين " (209)*
*" ذِكْرَى " لهم وإقامة حجة عليهم. 
" وَمَا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ " فنهلك القرى, قبل أن ننذرهم, ونأخذهم, وهم  غافلون عن النذر, كما قال تعالى " وَمَا كُنَّا مُعَذِّبِينَ حَتَّى  نَبْعَثَ رَسُولًا " " رُسُلًا مُبَشِّرِينَ وَمُنْذِرِينَ لِئَلَّا  يَكُونَ لِلنَّاسِ عَلَى اللَّهِ حُجَّةٌ بَعْدَ الرُّسُلِ " .* 
*" وما تنزلت به الشياطين " (210)*
*ولما بين  تعالى, كمال القرآن وجلالته, نزهه عن كل صفة نقص, وحماه - وقت نزوله, وبعد  نزوله - من شياطين الجن والإنس فقال: " وَمَا تَنَزَّلَتْ بِهِ  الشَّيَاطِينُ وَمَا يَنْبَغِي لَهُمْ " أي: لا يليق بحالهم ولا يناسبهم "  وَمَا يَسْتَطِيعُونَ " ذلك.* 
*" إنهم عن السمع لمعزولون " (212)*
*"  إِنَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّمْعِ لَمَعْزُولُونَ " قد: أبعدوا عنه, وأعدت لهم  الرجوم لحفظه, ونزل به جبريل, أي الملائكة, الذي لا يقدر شيطان أن يقربه,  أو يحوم حول ساحته. 
وهذا كقوله " إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا الذِّكْرَ وَإِنَّا لَهُ لَحَافِظُونَ "* 
*" فلا تدع مع الله إلها آخر فتكون من المعذبين " (213)*
*ينهى  تعالى رسوله أصلا, وأمته أسوة له في ذلك, عن دعاء غير الله, من جميع  المخلوقين, وأن ذلك موجب للعذاب الدائم, والعقاب السرمدي, لكونه شركا. 
" مَنْ يُشْرِكْ بِاللَّهِ فَقَدْ حَرَّمَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ الْجَنَّةَ وَمَأْوَاهُ النَّارُ " . 
والنهي عن الشيء, أمر بضده. 
فالنهي عن الشرك, أمر بإخلاص العبادة وحده لا شريك له, محبة, وخوفا, ورجاء, وذلا, وإنابة إليه في جميع الأوقات. 
ولما أمره بما فيه كمال نفسه, أمره بتكميل غيره فقال:* 
*" وأنذر عشيرتك الأقربين " (214)*
*"  وَأَنْذِرْ عَشِيرَتَكَ الْأَقْرَبِينَ " الذين هم أقرب الناس إليك, وأحقهم  بإحسانك الديني والدنيوي, وهذا لا ينافي أمره بإنذار جميع الناس. 
كما إذا أمر الإنسان بعموم الإحسان, ثم قيل له " أحسن إلى قرابتك " . 
فيكون هذا الخصوص, دالا على التأكيد, وزيادة الحث. 
فامتثل صلى الله عليه وسلم, هذا الأمر الإلهي, فدعا سائر بطون قريش, فعمم  وخصص, وذكرهم ووعظهم, ولم يبق صلى الله عليه وسلم, من مقدوره شيئا, من  نصحهم, وهدايتهم, إلا فعله, فاهتدى من اهتدى, وأعرض من أعرض.* 
*" واخفض جناحك لمن اتبعك من المؤمنين "(215)* 
*"  وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ لِمَنِ اتَّبَعَكَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " بلين جانبك,  ولطف خطابك لهم, وتوددك, وتحببك إليهم, وحسن خلقك والإحسان التام بهم. 
وقد فعل صلى الله عليه وسلم, ذلك كما قال تعالى: " فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِنَ  اللَّهِ لِنْتَ لَهُمْ وَلَوْ كُنْتَ فَظًّا غَلِيظَ الْقَلْبِ  لَانْفَضُّوا مِنْ حَوْلِكَ فَاعْفُ عَنْهُمْ وَاسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ  وَشَاوِرْهُمْ فِي الْأَمْرِ " . 
فهذه أخلاقه صلى الله عليه وسلم, أكمل الأخلاق, التي يحصل بها من المصالح العظيمة, ودفع المضار, ما هو مشاهد. 
فهل يليق بمؤمن بالله ورسوله, ويدعي اتباعه والاقتداء به, أن يكون كلا على  المسلمين, شرس الأخلاق, شديد الشكيمة, غليظ القلب, فظ القول, فظيعه؟. 
وإن رأى منهم معصية, أو سوء أدب, هجرهم, ومقتهم, وأبغضهم. 
لا لين عنده, ولا أدب لديه, ولا توفيق. 
قد حصل من هذه المعاملة, من المفاسد, وتعطيل, المصالح, ما حصل, ومع ذلك  تجده محتقرا, لمن اتصف بصفات الرسول الكريم, وقد رماه بالنفاق والمداهنة,  وذكر نفسه ورفعها, وأعجب بعمله. 
فهل يعد هذا, إلا من جهله, وتزيين الشيطان, وخدعه له. 
ولهذا قال الله لرسوله: " فَإِنْ عَصَوْكَ " في أمر من الأمور, فلا تتبرأ منهم, ولا تترك معاملتهم, بخفض الجناح, ولين الجانب. 
بل تبرأ من عملهم, فعظهم عليه, وانصحهم, وابذل قدرتك في ردهم عنه, وتوبتهم منه. 
وهذا الدفع, احتراز وهم من يتوهم, أن قوله " وَاخْفِضْ جَنَاحَكَ "  للمؤمنين, يقتضي الرضاء بجميع ما يصدر منهم, ما داموا مؤمنين, فدفع هذا,  والله أعلم.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (382)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشعراء
من الأية(216) الى الأية(227)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشعراء*

*" وتوكل على العزيز الرحيم "(217)*
*أعظم  مساعد للعبد على القيام بما أمر به, الاعتماد على ربه, والاستعانة بمولاه,  على توفيقه للقيام بالمأمور, فلذلك أمر الله تعالى بالتوكل عليه فقال: "  وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى الْعَزِيزِ الرَّحِيمِ " والتوكل هو: اعتماد القلب على  الله تعالى, في جلب المنافع, ودفع المضار, مع ثقته به, وحسن ظنه بحصول  مطلوبه, فإنه عزيز رحيم, بعزته يقدر على إيصال الخير, ودفع الشر عن عبده,  وبرحمته به, يفعل ذلك. 
ثم نبهه على الاستعانة, باستحضار قرب الله, والنزول في منزل الإحسان فقال:* 
*" الذي يراك حين تقوم " (218)*
*"  الَّذِي يَرَاكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ وَتَقَلُّبَكَ فِي السَّاجِدِينَ " أي: يراك   في هذه العبادة العظيمة, التي هي الصلاة, وقت قيامك, وتقلبك راكعا  وساجدا. 
خصها بالذكر, لفضلها وشرفها, ولأن من استحضر فيها قرب ربه, خشع وذل,  وأكملها, وبتكميلها, يكمل سائر عمله, ويستعين بها على جميع أموره.* 
*" إنه هو السميع العليم " (220)*
*" إِنَّهُ هُوَ السَّمِيعُ " لسائر الأصوات, على اختلافها, وتشتتها, وتنوعها. 
" الْعَلِيمُ " الذي أحاط بالظواهر والبواطن, والغيب والشهادة. 
فاستحضار العبد رؤية الله له في جميع أحواله, وسمعه لكل ما ينطق به, وعلمه  بما ينطوي عليه قلبه, من الهم, والعزم, والنيات, يعينه على منزلة الإحسان.* 
*" هل أنبئكم على من تنزل الشياطين " (221)*
*هذا جواب لمن قال من مكذبي الرسول: إن محمدا ينزل عليه شيطان. 
وقول من قال: إنه شاعر فقال: " هَلْ أُنَبِّئُكُمْ " أي: أخبركم الخبر  الحقيقي, الذي لا شك فيه, ولا شبهة, عن من تنزل الشياطين عليه, أي: بصفة  الأشخاص, الذين تنزل عليهم الشياطين*
*" تنزل على كل أفاك أثيم " (222)*
*" تَنَزَّلُ عَلَى كُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ " أي: كذاب, كثير القول للزور, والإفك بالباطل. 
" أَثِيمٍ " في فعله, كثير المعاصي. 
هذا الذي تنزل عليه الشياطين, وتناسب حاله حالهم.* 
*" يلقون السمع وأكثرهم كاذبون " (223)*
*" يُلْقُونَ " عليه " السَّمْعَ " الذي يسترقونه من السماء. 
" وَأَكْثَرُهُمْ كَاذِبُونَ " أي: أكثر ما يلقون اليه, كذب, فيصدق واحدة,  ويكذب معها مائة, فيختلط الحق بالباطل, ويضمحل الحق بسبب قلته, وعدم علمه. 
فهذه صفة الأشخاص. 
الذين تنزل عليهم الشياطين, وهذه صفة وحيهم له. 
وأما محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, فحاله مباينة لهذه الأحوال, أعظم مباينة,  لأنه الصادق الأمين, البار, الراشد, الذي جمع بين بر القلب, وصدق اللهجة,  ونزاهة الأفعال, من المحرم. 
والوحي الذي ينزل عليه من عند الله, ينزل محروسا محفوظا, مشتملا, على الصدق العظيم, الذي لا شك فيه ولا ريب. 
فهل يستوي - يا أهل العقول - هديه وإفكهم؟. 
وهل يشتبهان, إلا على مجنون, لا يميز, ولا يفرق بين الأشياء؟.* 
*" والشعراء يتبعهم الغاوون " (224)*
*فلما نزهه عن نزول الشياطين عليه, برأه أيضا من الشعر فقال: " وَالشُّعَرَاءُ " أي: هل أنبئكم أيضا عن حالة الشعراء, ووصفهم الثابت. 
فإنهم " يَتَّبِعُهُمُ الْغَاوُونَ " عن طريق الهدى, المقبلون على طريق الغي والردى. 
فهم في أنفسهم غاوون, وتجد أتباعهم كل غاو, ضال فاسد.* 
*" ألم تر أنهم في كل واد يهيمون " (225)*
*" أَلَمْ تَرَ " غوايتهم وشدة ضلالهم " أَنَّهُمْ فِي كُلِّ وَادٍ " من أودية الشعر. 
" يَهِيمُونَ " فتارة, في مدح, وتارة, في قدح, وتارة, يتغزلون, وأخرى  يسخرون, ومرة يمرحون, وآونة يحزنون, فلا يستقر لهم قرار, ولا يثبتون على  حال من الأحوال.* 
*" وأنهم يقولون ما لا يفعلون " (226)*
*" وَأَنَّهُمْ يَقُولُونَ مَا لَا يَفْعَلُونَ " أي: هذا وصف الشعراء, أنهم تخالف أقوالهم أفعالهم. 
فإذا سمعت الشاعر يتغزل بالغزل الرقيق, قلت هذا أشد الناس غراما, وقلبه فارغ من ذاك,. 
وإذا سمعته يمدح أو يذم, قلت: هذا صدق, وهو كذب. 
وتارة يتمدح بأفعال لم يفعلها, وتروك لم يتركها, وكرم لم يحم حول ساحته, وشجاعة يعلو بها على الفرسان, وتراه أجبن من كل جبان. 
هذا وصفهم. 
فانظر, هل يطابق حالة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, الراشد البار, الذي  يتبعه كل راشد ومهتد, الذي قد استقام على الهدى, وجانب الردى, ولم تتناقض  أفعاله؟. 
فهو لا يأمر إلا بالخير, ولا ينهى إلا عن الشر. 
ولا أخبر بشيء إلا صدق, ولا أمر بشيء إلا كان أول الفاعلين له, ولا نهى عن شيء إلا كان أول التاركين له. 
فهل تناسب حاله, حالة الشعراء, ويقاربهم؟. 
أم هو مخالف لهم من جميع الوجوه؟ فصلوات الله وسلامه, على هذا الرسول  الأكمل, والهمام الأفضل, أبد الأبدين, ودهر الداهرين, الذي ليس بشاعر, ولا  ساحر, ولا مجنون, لا يليق به إلا كمال.* 
*" إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وذكروا الله كثيرا وانتصروا من بعد ما ظلموا وسيعلم الذين ظلموا أي منقلب ينقلبون " (227)*
*ولما وصف  الشعراء بما وصفهم به, استثنى منهم من آمن بالله ورسوله, وعمل صالحا,  وأكثر من ذكر الله, وانتصر من أعدائه المشركين, من بعد ما ظلموهم. 
فصار شعرهم, من أعمالهم الصالحة, وآثار إيمانهم, لاشتماله على مدح أهل  الإيمان, والانتصار من أهل الشرك والكفر, والذب عن دين الله, وتبيين العلوم  النافعة, والحث على الأخلاق الفاضلة فقال. 
" إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَذَكَرُوا اللَّهَ  كَثِيرًا وَانْتَصَرُوا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا ظُلِمُوا وَسَيَعْلَمُ الَّذِينَ  ظَلَمُوا أَيَّ مُنْقَلَبٍ يَنْقَلِبُونَ " إلى موقف وحساب, لا يغادر صغيرة  ولا كبيرة, إلا أحصاها, ولا حقا إلا استوفاه.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (383)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(1) الى الأية(7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*

*" طس تلك آيات القرآن وكتاب مبين " (1)
*


ينبه تعالى  عباده على عظمة القرآن, ويشير إليه إشارة دالة على التعظيم فقال: " تِلْكَ  آيَاتُ الْقُرْآنِ وَكِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ " أي هي أعلى الآيات, وأقوى البينات,  وأوضح الدلالات, وأبينها على أجل المطالب, وأفضل المقاصد, وخير الأعمال,  وأزكى الأخلاق. 
آيات تدل على الأخبار الصادقة, والأوامر الحسنة, والنهي عن كل عمل وخيم, وخلق ذميم. 
آيات بلغت في وضوحها وبيانها للبصائر النيرة, مبلغ الشمس للأبصار. 
آيات دلت على الإيمان, ودعت للوصول إلى الإيمان, وأخبرت عن الغيوب الماضية والمستقبلة, طبق ما كان ويكون. 
آيات دعت إلى معرفة الرب العظيم, بأسمائه الحسنى, وصفاته العليا, وأفعاله الكاملة. 
آيات عرفتنا برسله وأوليائه, ووصفتهم حتى كأننا ننظر إليهم بأبصارنا. 
ولكن مع هذا لم ينتفع بها كثير من العالمين, ولم يهتد بها جميع المعاندين, صونا لها, عن من لا خير فيه ولا صلاح, ولا زكاء في قلبه. 
وإنما اهتدى بها, من خصهم الله بالإيمان, واستنارت بذلك قلوبهم, وصفت سرائرهم. 
*" هدى وبشرى للمؤمنين " (2)*
فلهذا قال: " هُدًى وَبُشْرَى لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ " أي: تهديهم إلى سلوك الصراط المستقيم, وتبين لهم, ما ينبغي أن يسلكوه أو يتركوه. 
وتبشرهم بثواب الله, المرتب على الهداية لهذا الطريق. 
ربما قيل: لعله يكثر مدعو الإيمان فهل يقبل من كل أحد ادعى أنه مؤمن ذلك؟  أم لا بد لذلك من دليل؟ وهو الحق, فلذلك بين تعالى صفة المؤمنين فقال: 

*" الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم يوقنون " (3)*
" الَّذِينَ يُقِيمُونَ الصَّلَاةَ " فرضها, ونفلها, فيأتون بأفعالها الظاهرة, من أركانها, وشروطها, وواجباتها, ومستحباتها. 
وأفعالها الباطنة, وهو: الخشوع الذي روحها ولبها, باستحضار قرب الله, وتدبر ما يقوله المصلي ويفعله. 
" وَيُؤْتُونَ الزَّكَاةَ " المفروضة لمستحقيها. 
" وَهُمْ بِالْآخِرَةِ هُمْ يُوقِنُونَ " أي: قد بلغ معهم الإيمان إلى أن  وصل إلى درجة اليقين, وهو: العلم التام, والواصل إلى القلب, الداعي إلى  العمل. 
ويقينهم بالآخرة, يقتضي كمال سعيهم لها, وحذرهم من أسباب العذاب وموجبات العقاب, وهذا أصل كل خير. 
*" إن الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة زينا لهم أعمالهم فهم يعمهون " (4)*
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ بِالْآخِرَةِ " ويكذبون بها, ويكذبون من جاء بإثباتها. 
" زَيَّنَّا لَهُمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فَهُمْ يَعْمَهُونَ " حائرين مترددين, مؤثرين سخط الله على رضاه. 
قد انقلبت عليهم الحقائق, فرأوا الباطل حقا, والحق باطلا. 
*" أولئك الذين لهم سوء العذاب وهم في الآخرة هم الأخسرون " (5)*
" أُولَئِكَ الَّذِينَ لَهُمْ سُوءُ الْعَذَابِ " أي: أشده, وأسوأه, وأعظمه. 
" وَهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ هُمُ الْأَخْسَرُونَ " حصر الخسار فيهم, بكونهم  خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة, وخسروا الإيمان الذي دعتهم إليه الرسل. 
*" وإنك لتلقى القرآن من لدن حكيم عليم " (6)*
" وَإِنَّكَ  لَتُلَقَّى الْقُرْآنَ مِنْ لَدُنْ حَكِيمٍ عَلِيمٍ " أي: وإن  هذا القرآن  الذي ينزل عليك, وتتلقه, ينزل من عند " حَكِيمٌ " يضع الأشياء  مواضعها,  وينزلها منازلها. 
" عَلِيمٌ " بأسرار الأحوال, وبواطنها كظواهرها. 
وإذا كان من عند " حَكِيمٌ عَلِيمٌ " علم كله حكمة ومصالح للعباد, من الذي هو أعلم بمصالحهم منهم؟ 
*" إذ قال موسى لأهله إني آنست نارا سآتيكم منها بخبر أو آتيكم بشهاب قبس لعلكم تصطلون " (7)*
" إِذْ قَالَ مُوسَى لِأَهْلِهِ إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا " إلى آخر قصته. 
يعني: اذكر هذه الحالة الفاضلة الشريفة من أحوال موسى بن عمران, وابتداء الوحي إليه واصطفاءه برسالته, وتكليم الله إياه. 
وذلك أنه لما مكث في مدين عدة سنين, وسار بأهله من مدين, متوجها إلى مصر. 
فلما كان في أثناء الطريق, ضل, وكان في ليلة مظلمة باردة, فقال لهم: "   إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا " أي: أبصرت نارا من بعيد " سَآتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا   بِخَبَرٍ " عن الطريق. 
" أَوْ آتِيكُمْ بِشِهَابٍ قَبَسٍ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ " أي: تستدفئون. 
وهذا دليل على أنه تائه, ومشتد برده, هو أهله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (384)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(8) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*


*" فلما جاءها نودي أن بورك من في النار ومن حولها وسبحان الله رب العالمين " (8)*
" فَلَمَّا  جَاءَهَا نُودِيَ أَنْ بُورِكَ مَنْ فِي النَّارِ وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا " أي:  ناداه الله تعالى وأخبره, أن هذا محل مقدس مبارك. 
ومن بركته, أن جعله الله موضعا لتكليم الله لموسى وإرساله. 
" وَسُبْحَانَ اللَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " على أن يظن به نقص, أو سوء, بل هو الكامل, في وصفه, وفعله. 
*" يا موسى إنه أنا الله العزيز الحكيم " (9)*

" يَا  مُوسَى إِنَّهُ أَنَا اللَّهُ الْعَزِيزُ الْحَكِيمُ " أي: أخبره الله أنه  الله المستحق للعبادة, وحده لا شريك له, كما في الآية الأخرى " إِنَّنِي  أَنَا اللَّهُ لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا أَنَا فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ  لِذِكْرِي " " الْعَزِيزُ " الذي قهر جميع الأشياء, وأذعنت له كل  المخلوقات. 
" الْحَكِيمُ " في أمره وخلقه. 
ومن حكمته, أن أرسل عبده, موسى بن عمران, الذي علم الله منه, أنه أهل  لرسالته ووحيه وتكليمه ومن عزته, أن تعتمد عليه, ولا تستوحش من انفرادك,  وكثرة أعدائك, وجبروتهم. 
فإن نواصيهم, بيد الله, وحركاتهم وسكونهم, بتدبيره. 

*" وألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبرا ولم يعقب يا موسى لا تخف إني لا يخاف لدي المرسلون "(10)* 
" وَأَلْقِ عَصَاكَ " فألقاها " فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ " وهو ذكر الحيات, سريع الحركة. 
" وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ " ذعرا من الحية, التي رأى على مقتضى الطبائع البشرية. 
فقال الله له: " يَا مُوسَى لَا تَخَفْ " وقال في الآية الأخرى " أَقْبِلْ وَلَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآمِنِينَ " . 
" إِنِّي لَا يَخَافُ لَدَيَّ الْمُرْسَلُونَ " لأن جميع المخاوف مندرجة في قضائه وقدره, وتصريفه, وأمره. 
فالذين اختصهم الله برسالته, واصطفاهم, لوحيه, لا ينبغي لهم أن يخافوا غير الله, خصوصا عند زيادة القرب منه, والحظوة بتكليمه.
*" إلا من ظلم ثم بدل حسنا بعد سوء فإني غفور رحيم " (11)*
" إِلَّا  مَنْ ظَلَمَ ثُمَّ بَدَّلَ حُسْنًا بَعْدَ سُوءٍ " أي: فهذا الذي هو محل  الخوف والوحشة بسبب ما أسدى من الظلم, وما تقدم له من الجرم. 
وأما المرسلون, فما لهم وللوحشة, والخوف؟ ومع هذا, من ظلم نفسه بمعاصي  الله, وتاب وأناب, فبدل سيئاته حسنات, ومعاصيه طاعات, فإن الله غفور رحيم. 
فلا ييأس أحد من رحمته ومغفرته, فإنه يغفر الذنوب جميعا, وهو أرحم بعباده من الوالدة بولدها. 
*" وأدخل يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء في تسع آيات إلى فرعون وقومه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين " (12)*
" وَأَدْخِلْ يَدَكَ فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ " لا برص ولا نقص, بل بياض يبهر الناظرين شعاعه. 
" فِي تِسْعِ آيَاتٍ إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَقَوْمِهِ " أي: هاتان الآيتان,  انقلاب العصا حية تسعى, وإخراج اليد من الجيب, فتخرج بيضاء في جملة تسع  آيات, تذهب بها, وتدعو فرعون وقومه " إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ  " . 
فسقوا بشركهم, وعتوهم, وعلوهم على عباد الله, واستكبارهم في الأرض, بغير الحق. 
فذهب موسى عليه السلام إلى فرعون وملأه, ودعاهم إلى الله تعالى, وأراهم الآيات. 
*" فلما جاءتهم آياتنا مبصرة قالوا هذا سحر مبين "(13)*
" فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْهُمْ آيَاتُنَا مُبْصِرَةً " مضيئة, تدل على الحق, ويبصر بها كما تبصر الأبصار بالشمس. 
" قَالُوا هَذَا سِحْرٌ مُبِينٌ " لم يكفهم مجرد القول بأنه سحر, بل قالوا: " مبين " ظاهر لكل أحد. 
وهذا من أعجب العجائب, الآيات المبصرات, والأنوار الساطعات تجعل من بين الخزعبلات, وأظهر السحر. 
هل هذا, إلا من أعظم المكابرة, وأوقح السفسطة. 
*" وجحدوا بها واستيقنتها أنفسهم ظلما وعلوا فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المفسدين " (14)*
" وَجَحَدُوا بِهَا " أي كفروا بآيات الله, جاحدين لها. 
" وَاسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَا أَنْفُسُهُمْ " أي: ليس جحدهم, مستندا إلى الشك والريب. 
وإنما جحدهم مع علمهم وتيقنهم بصحتها " ظُلْمًا " منهم لحق ربهم ولأنفسهم. 
" وَعُلُوًّا " على الحق وعلى العباد, وعلى الانقياد للرسل. 
" فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُفْسِدِينَ " أسوأ عاقبة, دمرهم  الله وأغرقهم في البحر, وأخزاهم, وأورث مساكنهم المستضعفين من عباده.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (385)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(15) الى الأية(21)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*


*" ولقد آتينا داود وسليمان علما وقالا الحمد لله الذي فضلنا على كثير من عباده المؤمنين " (15)*
يذكر في هذا  القرآن, وينوه بمنته على داود وسليمان ابنه, بالعلم الواسع الكثير, بدليل  التنكير, كما قال تعالى: " وَدَاوُدَ وَسُلَيْمَانَ إِذْ يَحْكُمَانِ فِي  الْحَرْثِ إِذْ نَفَشَتْ فِيهِ غَنَمُ الْقَوْمِ وَكُنَّا لِحُكْمِهِمْ  شَاهِدِينَ فَفَهَّمْنَاهَا سُلَيْمَانَ وَكُلًّا آتَيْنَا حُكْمًا  وَعِلْمًا " الآية. 
" وَقَالَا " شاكرين لربهما منته, الكبرى بتعليمهما: " الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ  الَّذِي فَضَّلَنَا عَلَى كَثِيرٍ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " . 
فحمدا الله على جعلهما من المؤمنين, أهل السعادة, وأنهما كانا من خواصهم. 
ولا شك أن المؤمنين أربع درجات: الصالحون, ثم فوقهم: الشهداء, ثم فوقهم: الصديقون, ثم فوقهم: الأنبياء. 
وداود وسليمان, من خواص الرسل, وإن كانا دون درجة أولي العزم الخمسة. 
لكنهما من جملة الرسل الفضلاء الكرام, الذين نوه الله بذكرهم, ومدحهم في كتابه, مدحا عظيما, فحمدا الله على بلوغ هذه المنزلة. 
وهذا عنوان سعادة العبد, أن يكون شاكرا لله على نعمه, الدينية والدنيوية, وأن يرى جميع النعم من ربه. 
فلا يفخر بها ولا يعجب بها, بل يرى أنها تستحق عليه شكرا كثيرا. 
فلما مدحهما مشتركين, خص سليمان, بما خصه به, لكون الله أعطاه ملكا عظيما,  وصار له من المجريات, ما لم يكن لأبيه, صلى الله عليهما وسلم, فقال: 

*" وورث سليمان داود وقال يا أيها الناس علمنا منطق الطير وأوتينا من كل شيء إن هذا لهو الفضل المبين "(16)* 
" وَوَرِثَ  سُلَيْمَانُ دَاوُدَ " أي: ورث علمه ونبوته, فانضم علم أبيه إلى علمه,  فلعله تعلم من أبيه ما عنده, من العلم, مع ما كان عليه من العلم وقت أبيه,  كما تقدم من قوله ففهمناها سليمان. 
وقال شكرا لله, وتبجحا بإحسانه, وتحدثا بنعمته: " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ عُلِّمْنَا مَنْطِقَ الطَّيْرِ " . 
فكان عليه الصلاة والسلام, يفقه ما تقول, وتتكلم به, كما راجع الهدهد,  وراجعه, وكما فهم قول الله للنمل, كما يأتي, وهذا, لم يكن لأحد غير سليمان  عليه السلام. 
" وَأُوتِينَا مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ " أي: أعطانا الله من النعم, ومن أسباب الملك, ومن السلطنة والقهر, ما لم يؤت أحدا من الآدميين. 
ولهذا دعا ربه فقال: " رَبِّ اغْفِرْ لِي وَهَبْ لِي مُلْكًا لَا يَنْبَغِي  لِأَحَدٍ مِنْ بَعْدِي " فسخر الله له الشياطين, يعملون له كل ما شاء, من  الأعمال, التي يعجز عنها غيرهم, وسخر له الريح, غدوها شهر, ورواحها شهر. 
" إِنَّ هَذَا " الذي أعطانا الله, وفضلنا, واختصنا به " لَهُوَ الْفَضْلُ  الْمُبِينُ " الواضح الجلي, فاعترف أكمل اعتراف بنعمة الله تعالى. 
*" وحشر لسليمان جنوده من الجن والإنس والطير فهم يوزعون " (17)*
" وَحُشِرَ  لِسُلَيْمَانَ جُنُودُهُ مِنَ الْجِنِّ وَالْإِنْسِ وَالطَّيْرِ فَهُمْ  يُوزَعُونَ " أي: جمع له جنوده الكثيرة, الهائلة, المتنوعة, من بني آدم,  ومن الجن, والشياطين, ومن الطيور فهم يوزعون, يدبرون, ويرد أولهم على  آخرهم, وينظمون غاية التنظيم, في سيرهم ونزولهم, وحلهم, وترحالهم قد استعد  لذلك, وأعد له عدته. 
وكل هذه الجنود مؤتمرة بأمره, لا تقدر على عصيانه, ولا تتمرد عليه, كما قال  تعالى: " هَذَا عَطَاؤُنَا فَامْنُنْ أَوْ أَمْسِكْ " أي: أعط بغير حساب. 
فسار بهذه الجنود الضخمة في بعض أسفاره. 

*" حتى إذا أتوا على وادي النمل قالت نملة يا أيها النمل ادخلوا مساكنكم لا يحطمنكم سليمان وجنوده وهم لا يشعرون " (18)*
" حَتَّى  إِذَا أَتَوْا عَلَى وَادِي النَّمْلِ قَالَتْ نَمْلَةٌ " منبهة لرفقتها,  وبني جنسها: " يَا أَيُّهَا النَّمْلُ ادْخُلُوا مَسَاكِنَكُمْ لَا  يَحْطِمَنَّكُمْ سُلَيْمَانُ وَجُنُودُهُ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " . 
فنصحت هذه النملة, وأسمعت النمل, إما بنفسها, ويكون الله قد أعطى النمل  أسماعا خارقة للعادة, لأن التنبيه للنمل, الذي قد ملأ الوادي بصوت نملة  واحدة, من أعجب العجائب. 
وإما بأنها أخبرت من حولها من النمل, ثم سرى الخبر من بعضهن لبعض, حتى بلغ  الجميع, وأمرتهن بالحذر, والطريق في ذلك, وهو دخول مساكنهن. 
وعرفت حالة سليمان وجنوده, وعظمة سلطانه, واعتذرت عنهم, أنهم إن حطموكم, فليس عن قصد منهم, ولا شعور. 
فسمع سليمان عليه الصلاة والسلام قولها, وفهمه. 
*"  فتبسم ضاحكا من قولها وقال رب أوزعني أن أشكر نعمتك التي أنعمت علي وعلى  والدي وأن أعمل صالحا ترضاه وأدخلني برحمتك في عبادك الصالحين " (19)*
" فَتَبَسَّمَ ضَاحِكًا مِنْ قَوْلِهَا " إعجابا منه, بنصح أمتها, ونصحها, وحسن تعبيرها. 
وهذا حال الأنبياء, عليهم الصلاة والسلام, الأدب الكامل, والتعجب في موضعه, وأن لا يبلغ بهم الضحك, إلا إلى التبسم. 
كما كان الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, جل ضحكه, التبسم. 
فإن القهقهة, تدل على خفة العقل, وسوء الأدب. 
وعدم التبسم والعجب, مما يتعجب منه, يدل على شراسة الخلق, والجبروت. 
والرسل منزهون عن ذلك. 
وقال شاكرا لله, الذي أوصله إلى هذه الحال: " رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِي " أي:  ألهمني ووفقني " أَنْ أَشْكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ الَّتِي أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ  وَعَلَى وَالِدَيَّ " . 
فإن النعمة عل الوالدين, نعمة على الولد. 
فسأل ربه, التوفيق للقيام بشكر نعمته, الدينية, والدنيوية, عليه وعلى والديه. 
" وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَالِحًا تَرْضَاهُ " أي: ووفقني أن أعمل صالحا ترضاه,  لكونه موافقا لأمرك, مخلصا فيه, سالما من المفسدات والمنقصات. 
" وَأَدْخِلْنِي بِرَحْمَتِكَ " التي منها الجنة " فِي " جملة " عِبَادِكَ الصَّالِحِينَ " . 
فإن الرحمة مجعولة للصالحين, على اختلاف درجاتهم ومنازلهم. 
فهذا نموذج, ذكره الله من حالة سليمان, عند سماعه خطاب النملة ونداءها. 
*" وتفقد الطير فقال ما لي لا أرى الهدهد أم كان من الغائبين " (20)*
ثم ذكر  نموذجا آخر من مخاطبته للطير فقال: " وَتَفَقَّدَ الطَّيْرَ " دل هذا, على  كمال عزمه وحزمه, وحسن تنظيمه لجنوده, وتدبيره بنفسه, للأمور الصغار  والكبار. 
حتى إنه لم يهمل هذا الأمر, وهو: تفقد الطيور, والنظر, هل هي موجودة كلها, أم مفقود منها شيء؟ وهذا هو المعنى للآية. 
ولم يصنع شيئا من قال: إنه تفقد الطير, لينظر أين الهدهد منه, ليدله على بعد الماء وقربه. 
كما زعموا عن الهدهد, أنه يبصر الماء تحت الأرض الكثيفة. 
فإن هذا القول, لا يدل عليه دليل, بل الدليل العقلي واللفظي, دال على بطلانه. 
أما العقلي, فإنه قد عرف بالعادة, والتجارب, والمشاهدات, أن هذه الحيوانات  كلها, ليس منها شيء يبصر هذا البصر الخارق للعادة, وينظر الماء تحت الأرض  الكثيفة. 
ولو كان كذلك, لذكره الله, لأنه من أكبر الآيات. 
وأما الدليل اللفظي, فلو أريد هذا المعنى, لقال " وطلب الهدهد لينظر له  الماء, فلما فقده قال ما قال " أو " فتش عن الهدهد, أو بحث عنه " ونحو ذلك  من العبارات. 
وإنما تفقد الطير, لينظر الحاضر منها والغائب, ولزومها للمراكز والمواضع, التي عينها لها. 
وأيضا فإن سليمان عليه السلام, لا يحتاج, ولا يضطر إلى الماء, بحيث يحتاج لهندسة الهدهد. 
فإن عنده من الشياطين, والعفاريت, ما يحفرون له الماء, ولو بلغ في العمق ما بلغ. 
وسخر الله له الريح, غدوها شهر, ورواحها شهر. 
فكيف - مع ذلك - يحتاج إلى الهدهد؟!!. 
وهذه التفاسير, التي توجد, وتشتهر بها أقوال, لا يعرف غيرها, تنقل هذه  الأقوال عن بني إسرائيل, مجردة, ويغفل الناقل عن مناقضتها للمعاني الصحيحة,  وتطبيقها على الأقوال. 
ثم لا تزال تتناقل, وينقلها المتأخر مسلما للمتقدم, حتى يظن أنها الحق. 
فيقع من الأقوال الردية في التفاسير, ما يقع. 
واللبيب الفطن, يعرف أن هذا القرآن الكريم, العربي المبين, الذي خاطب الله  به الخلق كلهم, عالمهم, وجاهلهم, وأمرهم بالتفكر في معانيه, وتطبيقها على  ألفاظه العربية المعروفة المعاني, التي لا تجهلها العرب العرباء. 
وإذا وجد أقوالا منقولة عن غير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم, ردها إلى هذا الأصل. 
فإن وافقه, قبلها, لكون اللفظ دالا عليها. 
وإن خالفته لفظا ومعنى, أو لفظا أو معنى, ردها, وجزم ببطلانها, لأن عنده  أصلا معلوما, مناقضا لها, وهو ما يعرفه من معنى الكلام ودلالته. 
والشاهد أن تفقد سليمان عليه السلام للطير, وفقده الهدهد, يدل على كمال  حزمه وتدبيره للملك بنفسه, وكمال فطنته, حتى تفقد هذا الطائر الصغير "  فَقَالَ مَا لِيَ لَا أَرَى الْهُدْهُدَ أَمْ كَانَ مِنَ الْغَائِبِينَ "  أي: هل عدم رؤيتي إياه, لقلة فطنتي به, لكونه خفيا بين هذه الأمم الكثيرة؟.  
أم على بابها, بأن كان غائبا من غير إذني, ولا أمري؟. 
*" لأعذبنه عذابا شديدا أو لأذبحنه أو ليأتيني بسلطان مبين " (21)*
فحينئذ تغيظ عليه, وتوعده فقال " لَأُعَذِّبَنَّه  ُ عَذَابًا شَدِيدًا " دون القتل. 
" أَوْ لَأَذْبَحَنَّهُ أَوْ لَيَأْتِيَنِّي بِسُلْطَانٍ مُبِينٍ " أي: حجة واضحة على تخلفه. 
وهذا من كمال ورعه وإنصافه, أنه لم يقسم على مجرد عقوبته, بالعذاب أو القتل, لأن ذلك لا يكون إلا من ذنب. 
وغيبته, وقد تحتمل أنها لعذر واضح, فلذلك استثناه, لورعه وفطنته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (386)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(22) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل
*


*" فمكث غير بعيد فقال أحطت بما لم تحط به وجئتك من سبإ بنبإ يقين " (22)*
" فَمَكَثَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ " ثم جاء, وهذا يدل على هيبة جنودة منه, وشدة ائتمارهم لأمره. 
حتى إن هذا الهدهد, الذي خلفه العذر الواضح, لم يقدر على التخلف زمنا كثيرا. 
" فَقَالَ " لسليمان: " أَحَطتُ بِمَا لَمْ تُحِطْ بِهِ " عندي العلم, علم ما ما أحطت به, على علمك الواسع, وعلى درجتك فيه. 
" وَجِئْتُكَ مِنْ سَبَإٍ " القبيلة, المعروفة في اليمن " بِنَبَإٍ يَقِينٍ " أي: خبر متيقن. 
*" إني وجدت امرأة تملكهم وأوتيت من كل شيء ولها عرش عظيم " (23)*
تم فسر هذا  النبأ فقال: " إِنِّي وَجَدْتُ امْرَأَةً تَمْلِكُهُمْ " أي: تملك قبيلة  سبأ, وهي امرأة " وَأُوتِيَتْ مِنْ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ " يؤتاه الملوك, من  الأموال, والسلاح, والجنود, والحصون, والقلاع ونحو ذلك. 
" وَلَهَا عَرْشٌ عَظِيمٌ " أي: كرسي ملكها, الذي تجلس عليه, عرش هائل. 
وعظم العروش, تدل على عظمة المملكة وقوة السلطان وكثرة رجال الشورى. 
*" وجدتها وقومها يسجدون للشمس من دون الله وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل فهم لا يهتدون " (24)*
" وَجَدْتُهَا وَقَوْمَهَا يَسْجُدُونَ لِلشَّمْسِ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " أي: هم مشركون يعبدون الشمس. 
" وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ " فرأوا ما عليه هو الحق. 
" فَصَدَّهُمْ عَنِ السَّبِيلِ فَهُمْ لَا يَهْتَدُونَ " لأن الذي يرى أن الذي عليه حق, لا مطمع في هدايته حتى تتغير عقيدته. 
*" ألا يسجدوا لله الذي يخرج الخبء في السماوات والأرض ويعلم ما تخفون وما تعلنون " (25)*
ثم قال: "  أَلَا " أي هلا " يَسْجُدُوا لِلَّهِ الَّذِي يُخْرِجُ الْخَبْءَ فِي  السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " أي: يعلم الخفي الخبيء, في أقطار السماوات,  وأنحاء الأرض, من صغار المخلوقات, وبذور النباتات, وخفايا الصدور. 
ويخرج خبء الأرض والسماء, بإنزال المطر, وإنبات النباتات. 
ويخرج خبء الأرض عند النفخ في الصور وإخراج الأموات من الأرض, ليجازيهم بأعمالهم " وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُخْفُونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ " . 
*" الله لا إله إلا هو رب العرش العظيم " (26)*
" اللَّهُ  لَا إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ " أي: لا تنبغي العبادة, والإنابة, والذل, والحب,  إلا له, لأنه المألوه, لما له من الصفات الكاملة, والنعم الموجبة لذلك. 
" رَبُّ الْعَرْشِ الْعَظِيمِ " الذي هو سقف المخلوقات ووسع الأرض والسماوات. 
فهذا الملك, عظيم السلطان, كبير الشأن, هو الذي يذل له, ويخضع, ويسجد له, ويركع. 
فسلم الهدهد, حين ألقى إليه هذا النبأ العظيم, وتعجب سليمان كيف خفى عليه. 
*" قال سننظر أصدقت أم كنت من الكاذبين "(27)*

وقال مثبتا  لكمال عقله ورزانته: " سَنَنْظُرُ أَصَدَقْتَ أَمْ كُنْتَ مِنَ  الْكَاذِبِينَ اذْهَبْ بِكِتَابِي هَذَا " وسيأتي نصه " فَأَلْقِهِ  إِلَيْهِمْ ثُمَّ تَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ " أي: استأخر غير بعيد " فَانْظُرْ  مَاذَا يَرْجِعُونَ " إليك وما يتراجعون به. 
*" قالت يا أيها الملأ إني ألقي إلي كتاب كريم "(29)*
فذهب به فألقاه عليها, فقالت لقومها: " إِنِّي أُلْقِيَ إِلَيَّ كِتَابٌ كَرِيمٌ " . 
أي: جليل المقدار, من أكبر ملوك الأرض. 
*" إنه من سليمان وإنه بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم "(30)*
ثم بينت  مضمونه فقالت: " إِنَّهُ مِنْ سُلَيْمَانَ وَإِنَّهُ بِسْمِ اللَّهِ  الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ أَلَّا تَعْلُوا عَلَيَّ وَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ "  أي: لا تكونوا فوقي, بل اخضعوا تحت سلطاني, وانقادوا لأوامري, وأقبلوا إلي  مسلمين. 
وهذا في غاية الوجازة, مع البيان التام, فإنه تضمن نهيهم عن العلو عليه,  والبقاء على حالهم, التي هم عليها والانقياد لأمره, والدخول تحت طاعته,  ومجيئهم إليه, ودعوتهم إلى الإسلام. 
وفيه استحباب ابتداء الكتب بالبسملة كاملة, وتقديم الاسم في أول عنوان الكتاب. 
فمن حزمها وعقلها, أن جمعت كبار دولتها, ورجال مملكتها وقالت:

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (387)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(31) الى الأية(39)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*


*" قالت يا أيها الملأ أفتوني في أمري ما كنت قاطعة أمرا حتى تشهدون " (32)*
" يَا  أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ أَفْتُونِي فِي أَمْرِي " أي: أخبروني, ماذا نجيبه به؟  وهل ندخل تحت طاعته, وننقاد؟ أم ماذا نفعل؟ " مَا كُنْتُ قَاطِعَةً أَمْرًا  حَتَّى تَشْهَدُونِ " أي: ما كنت مستبدة بأمر, دون رأيكم ومشورتكم. 
*" قالوا نحن أولو قوة وأولو بأس شديد والأمر إليك فانظري ماذا تأمرين " (33)*
" قَالُوا نَحْنُ أُولُو قُوَّةٍ وَأُولُو بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ " أي: إن رددت عليه قوله, ولم تدخلي في طاعتة, فإنا أقوياء على القتال. 
فكأنهم مالوا إلى هذا الرأي, الذي لو تم, لكان فيه دمارهم. 
ولكنهم أيضا, لم يستقروا عليه, بل قالوا: الأمر " إِلَيْكَ " أي: الرأي ما  رأيت, لعلمهم بعقلها, وحزمها, ونصحها لهم " فَانْظُرِي " نظر فكر وتدبر "  مَاذَا تَأْمُرِينَ " .

*" قالت إن الملوك إذا دخلوا قرية أفسدوها وجعلوا أعزة أهلها أذلة وكذلك يفعلون " (34)*
فقالت لهم -  مقنعة لهم بالعدول عن رأيهم, ومبينة سوء مغبة القتال - " إِنَّ الْمُلُوكَ  إِذَا دَخَلُوا قَرْيَةً أَفْسَدُوهَا " قتلا, وأسرا, ونهبا لأموالها,  وتخريبا لديارها. 
" وَجَعَلُوا أَعِزَّةَ أَهْلِهَا أَذِلَّةً " أي: جعل الرؤساء السادة, أشراف الناس من الأرذلين. 
أي: فهذا رأي غير سديد. 
وأيضا فلست بمطيعة له, قبل الاحتيال, وإرسال من يكشف عن أحواله ويتدبرها. 
وحينئذ نكون على بصيرة من أمرنا.
*" وإني مرسلة إليهم بهدية فناظرة بم يرجع المرسلون "(35)* 
فقالت: " وَإِنِّي مُرْسِلَةٌ إِلَيْهِمْ بِهَدِيَّةٍ فَنَاظِرَةٌ بِمَ يَرْجِعُ الْمُرْسَلُونَ " منه. 
هل يستمر على رأيه وقوله؟ أم تخدعه الهدية, وتتبدل فكرته, وكيف أحواله وجنوده؟ 
*" فلما جاء سليمان قال أتمدونني بمال فما آتاني الله خير مما آتاكم بل أنتم بهديتكم تفرحون " (36)*
فأرسلت إليه بهدية, مع رسل من عقلاء قومها, وذوي الرأي منهم. 
" فَلَمَّا جَاءَ سُلَيْمَانَ " أي: جاءه الرسل بالهدية " قَالَ " منكرا  عليهم ومتغيظا على عدم إجابتهم: " أَتُمِدُّونَنِي بِمَالٍ فَمَا آتَانِيَ  اللَّهُ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا آتَاكُمْ " فليست تقع عندي موقعا, ولا أفرح بها, قد  أغناني الله عنها, وأكثر علي النعم. 
" بَلْ أَنْتُمْ بِهَدِيَّتِكُمْ تَفْرَحُونَ " لحبكم للدنيا, وقلة ما بأيديكم, بالنسبة لما أعطاني الله. 
*" ارجع إليهم فلنأتينهم بجنود لا قبل لهم بها ولنخرجنهم منها أذلة وهم صاغرون " (37)*
ثم أوصى  الرسول من غير كتاب, لما رأى من عقله, وأنه سينقل كلامه على وجهه فقال: "  ارْجِعْ إِلَيْهِمْ " أي: بهديتك " فَلَنَأْتِيَنَّ  هُمْ بِجُنُودٍ لَا  قِبَلَ لَهُمْ " . 
أي: لا طاقة لهم " بِهَا وَلَنُخْرِجَنَّ  هُمْ مِنْهَا أَذِلَّةً وَهُمْ صَاغِرُونَ " . 
فرجع إليهم, وأبلغهم ما قال سليمان, وتجهزوا للمسير إلى سليمان. 
وعلم سليمان أنهم لا بد أن يسيروا إليه, فقال لمن حضره من الجن والإنس: 
*" قال يا أيها الملأ أيكم يأتيني بعرشها قبل أن يأتوني مسلمين " (38)*
" أَيُّكُمْ  يَأْتِينِي بِعَرْشِهَا قَبْلَ أَنْ يَأْتُونِي مُسْلِمِينَ "  أي: لأجل  أن نتصرف فيه, قبل أن يسلموا, فتكون أموالهم محترمة " قَالَ  عِفْريتٌ مِنَ  الْجِنِّ " والعفريت هو: القوي النشيط جدا: 
*" قال عفريت من الجن أنا آتيك به قبل أن تقوم من مقامك وإني عليه لقوي أمين " (39)*
" أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ تَقُومَ مِنْ مَقَامِكَ وَإِنِّي عَلَيْهِ لَقَوِيٌّ أَمِينٌ " . 
والظاهر أن سليمان إذ ذاك, في الشام, فيكون بينه وبين سبأ, نحو مسيرة أربعة أشهر, شهران ذهابا, وشهران إيابا. 
ومع ذلك, يقول هذا العفريت: أنا التزم بالمجيء به, على كبره وثقله. 
وبعده, قبل أن تقوم من مجلسك, الذي أنت فيه. 
والمعتاد من المجالس الطويلة, أن تكون معظم الضحى, نحو ثلث يوم, هذا نهاية المعتاد. 
وقد يكون دون ذلك, أو أكثر وهذا الملك العظيم, الذي عند آحاد رعيته, هذه  القوة, والقدرة, وأبلغ من ذلك أن " قَالَ الَّذِي عِنْدَهُ عِلْمٌ مِنَ  الْكِتَابِ " قال المفسرون: هو رجل عالم, صالح, عند سليمان يقال له " آصف  بن برخيا " كان يعرف اسم الله الأعظم, الذي إذا دعا الله به أجاب, وإذا سأل  به أعطى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (388)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(40) الى الأية(47)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*


*"  قال الذي عنده علم من الكتاب أنا آتيك به قبل أن يرتد إليك طرفك فلما رآه  مستقرا عنده قال هذا من فضل ربي ليبلوني أأشكر أم أكفر ومن شكر فإنما يشكر  لنفسه ومن كفر فإن ربي غني كريم " (40)*
" أَنَا آتِيكَ بِهِ قَبْلَ أَنْ يَرْتَدَّ إِلَيْكَ طَرْفُكَ " بأن يدعو الله بذلك الاسم, فيحضر حالا, وأنه دعا الله فحضر. 
فالله أعلم, هل هذا هو المراد, أم أن عنده علما من الكتاب, يقتدر به على جلب البعيد, وتحصيل الشديد؟. 
" فَلَمَّا رَآهُ مُسْتَقِرًّا عِنْدَهُ " حمد الله تعالى على إقداره  وملكه, وتسير الأمور له, و " قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ فَضْلِ رَبِّي لِيَبْلُوَنِي  أَأَشْكُرُ أَمْ أَكْفُرُ " أي: ليختبرني بذلك. 
فلم يغتر عليه السلام, بملكه, وسلطانه, وقدرته, كما هو دأب الملوك الجاهلين. 
بل علم أن ذلك اختبار من ربه, فخاف أن لا يقوم بشكر هذه النعمة. 
ثم بين أن هذا الشكر, لا ينتفع الله به, وإنما يرجع نفعه إلى صاحبه, فقال: "   وَمَنْ شَكَرَ فَإِنَّمَا يَشْكُرُ لِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ كَفَرَ فَإِنَّ  رَبِّي غَنِيٌّ كَرِيمٌ " غني عن أعماله, كريم, كثير الخير, يعم به الشاكر  والكافر. 
إلا أن شكر نعمه, داع للمزيد منها, وكفرها, داع لزوالها. 
ثم قال لمن عنده " نَكِّرُوا لَهَا عَرْشَهَا " أي: غيروه بزيادة ونقص. 
ونحن في ذلك " نَنْظُرْ " مختبرين لعقلها " أَتَهْتَدِي " للصواب, ويكون  عندها ذكاء وفطنة تليق بملكها " أَمْ تَكُونُ مِنَ الَّذِينَ لَا  يَهْتَدُونَ " . 
*" فلما جاءت قيل أهكذا عرشك قالت كأنه هو وأوتينا العلم من قبلها وكنا مسلمين " (42)*
" فَلَمَّا جَاءَتْ " قادمة على سليمان, عرض عليها عرشها, وكان عهدها به, قد خلفته في بلدها. 
و " قِيلَ أَهَكَذَا عَرْشُكِ " أي: أنه استقر عدنا, أن لك عرشا عظيما, فهل  هو كهذا العرش, الذي أحضرناه لك؟ " قَالَتْ كَأَنَّهُ هُوَ " وهذا من  ذكائها وفطنتها, لم تقل " هو " لوجود التغيير فيه والتنكير, ولم تنف أنه  هو, لأنها عرفته. 
فأتت بلفظ محتمل للأمرين, صادق على الحالين. 
فقال سليم ن متعجبا من هدايتها وعقلها, وشاكرا لله, أن أعطاه أعظم منها. 
" وَأُوتِينَا الْعِلْمَ مِنْ قَبْلِهَا " أي: الهداية, والعقل, والحزم, من قبل هذه الملكة. 
" وَكُنَّا مُسْلِمِينَ " وهي الهداية النافعة الأصلية. 
ويحتمل أن هذا من قول ملكة سبأ " وأوتينا العلم عن ملك سليمان وسلطانه,  فزيادة اقتداره, من قبل هذه الحالة, التي رأينا فيها قدرته, على إحضار  العرش, من المسافة البعيدة, فأذعنا له, وجئنا مسلمين له خاضعين لسلطانه " .  
*" وصدها ما كانت تعبد من دون الله إنها كانت من قوم كافرين " (43)*

قال الله  تعالى: " وَصَدَّهَا مَا كَانَتْ تَعْبُدُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " أي عن  الإسلام وإلا فلها من الذكاء والفطنة, ما به تعرف الحق من الباطل, ولكن  العقائد الباطلة, تذهب بصيرة القلب " إِنَّهَا كَانَتْ مِنْ قَوْمٍ  كَافِرِينَ " فاستمرت على دينهم. 
وانفراد الواحد عن أهل الدين, والعادة المستمرة بأمر, يراه بعقله من ضلالهم  وخطأهم, من أندر ما يكون, فلهذا لا يستغرب بقاؤها على الكفر. 
ثم إن سليمان أراد, أن ترى من سلطانه, ما يبهر العقول, فأمرها أن تدخل  الصرح, وهو المجلس المرتفع المتسع, وكان مجلسا من قوارير, تجري تحته  الأنهار. 
*"  قيل لها ادخلي الصرح فلما رأته حسبته لجة وكشفت عن ساقيها قال إنه صرح  ممرد من قوارير قالت رب إني ظلمت نفسي وأسلمت مع سليمان لله رب العالمين "  (44)*
" قِيلَ  لَهَا ادْخُلِي الصَّرْحَ فَلَمَّا رَأَتْهُ حَسِبَتْهُ لُجَّةً "  ماء,  لأن القوارير شفافة, يرى الماء الذي تحتها, كأنه بذاته, يجري, ليس دونه  شيء. 
" وَكَشَفَتْ عَنْ سَاقَيْهَا " لتخوضه, وهذا أيضا من عقلها, وأدبها. 
فإنها لم تمتنع من الدخول للمحل, الذي أمرت بدخوله, لعلمها أنها لم تستدع  إلا للإكرام وأن ملك سليمان وتنظيمه, قد بناه على الحكمة, ولم يكن, في  قلبها أدنى شك, من حالة السوء بعد ما رأت, ما رأت. 
فلما استعدت للخوض قيل لها " إِنَّهُ صَرْحٌ مُمَرَّدٌ " أي: مجلس " مِنْ قَوَارِيرَ " فلا حاجة منك لكشف الساقين. 
فحينئذ لما وصلت إلى سليمان, وشاهدت ما شاهدت, وعلمت نبوته ورسالته, ثابت  ورجعت عن كفرها, و " قَالَتْ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي وَأَسْلَمْتُ  مَعَ سُلَيْمَانَ لِلَّهِ رَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ " . 
فهذا ما قصه الله علينا, من قصة ملكة سبأ, وما جرى لها مع سليمان. 
وما عدا ذلك من الفروع المولدة, والقصص الإسرائيلية, فإنه لا يتعلق  بالتفسير لكلام الله, وهو من الأمور, التي يتوقف الجزم بها, على الدليل  المعلوم عن المعصوم. 
والمنقولات في هذا الباب كلها, أو أكثرها, ليس كذلك. 
قالحزم كل الحزم, الإعراض عنها, وعدم إدخالها في التفاسير. 
والله أعلم. 
*" ولقد أرسلنا إلى ثمود أخاهم صالحا أن اعبدوا الله فإذا هم فريقان يختصمون " (45)*
يخبر تعالى  أنه أرسل إلى ثمود, القبيلة المعروفة, أخاهم في النسب, صالحا, وأنه أمرهم,  أن يعبدوا الله وحده, ويتركوا الأنداد والأوثان. 
" فَإِذَا هُمْ فَرِيقَانِ يَخْتَصِمُونَ " منهم المؤمن, ومنهم الكافر, وهم معظمهم. 
*" قال يا قوم لم تستعجلون بالسيئة قبل الحسنة لولا تستغفرون الله لعلكم ترحمون " (46)*
" قَالَ يَا  قَوْمِ لِمَ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ قَبْلَ الْحَسَنَةِ "  أي: لم  تبادرون فعل السيئات, وتحرصون عليها, قبل فعل الحسنات, التي بها تحسن  أحوالكم وتصلح أموركم الدينية والدنيوية؟ والحال أنه لا موجب لكم, إلى   الذهاب لفعل السيئات؟. 
" لَوْلَا تَسْتَغْفِرُونَ اللَّهَ " بأن تتوبوا من شرككم وعصيانكم, وتدعوا أن يغفر لكم. 
" لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ " فإن رحمة الله قريب من المحسنين, والتائب من الذنوب, هو من المحسنين. 
*" قالوا اطيرنا بك وبمن معك قال طائركم عند الله بل أنتم قوم تفتنون " (47)*
" قَالُوا " لنبيهم صالح, مكذبين ومعارضين: " اطَّيَّرْنَا بِكَ وَبِمَنْ مَعَكَ " . 
زعموا - قبحهم الله - أنهم لم يروا على وجه صالح خيرا, وأنه, هو ومن معه, من المؤمنين, صاروا سببا لمنع مطالبهم الدنيوية. 
فقال لهم صالح: " طَائِرُكُمْ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ " أي: ما أصابكم الله, بذنوبكم. 
" بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تُفْتَنُونَ " بالسراء والضراء, والخير والشر,  لينظر هل تقلعون وتتوبون, أم لا؟ فهذا دأبهم في تكذيب نبيهم, وما قابلوه  به.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (389)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(48) الى الأية(55)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*


*" وكان في المدينة تسعة رهط يفسدون في الأرض ولا يصلحون " (48)*
" وَكَانَ  فِي الْمَدِينَةِ " التي فيها صالح, الجامعة لمعظم قومه " تِسْعَةُ رَهْطٍ  يُفْسِدُونَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ " أي: وصفهم الإفساد في  الأرض, ولا لهم قصد, ولا فعل بالإصلاح, قد استعدوا لمعاداة صالح, والطعن في  دينه, ودعوة قومهم إلى ذلك, كما قال تعالى: " فَاتَّقُوا اللَّهَ  وَأَطِيعُونِ وَلَا تُطِيعُوا أَمْرَ الْمُسْرِفِينَ الَّذِينَ يُفْسِدُونَ  فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا يُصْلِحُونَ "
*" قالوا تقاسموا بالله لنبيتنه وأهله ثم لنقولن لوليه ما شهدنا مهلك أهله وإنا لصادقون " (49)*
فلم يزالوا  بهذه الحال الشنيعة, حتى إنهم من عداوتهم " تَقَاسَمُوا " فيما بينهم, كل  واحد, أقسم للآخر " لَنُبَيِّتَنَّه  ُ وَأَهْلَهُ " , أي: لنأتينهم ليلا, هو  وأهله, فلنفتننهم. 
" ثُمَّ لَنَقُولَنَّ لِوَلِيِّهِ " إذا قام علينا, وادعى علينا, أنا قتلناهم, ننكر ذلك, وننفيه ونحلف. 
" مَا شَهِدْنَا مَهْلِكَ أَهْلِهِ وَإِنَّا لَصَادِقُونَ " , فتواطئوا على ذلك. 
*" ومكروا مكرا ومكرنا مكرا وهم لا يشعرون "(50)*
" وَمَكَرُوا مَكْرًا " دبروا أمرهم, على قتل صالح وأهله, على وجه الخفية, حتى من قومهم, خوفا من أوليائه. 
" وَمَكَرْنَا مَكْرًا " بنصر نبينا صالح, عليه السلام, وتيسير أمره, وإهلاك قومه المكذبين " وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ "
*" فانظر كيف كان عاقبة مكرهم أنا دمرناهم وقومهم أجمعين "(51)* 
" فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ مَكْرِهِمْ " هل حصل مقصودهم؟ وأدركوا بذلك المكر مطلوبهم, أم انتقض عليهم الأمر. 
ولهذا قال: " أَنَّا دَمَّرْنَاهُمْ وَقَوْمَهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ " أهلكناهم, واستأصلنا شأفتهم. 
فجاءتهم صيحة عذاب, فأهلكوا عن آخرهم. 
*" فتلك بيوتهم خاوية بما ظلموا إن في ذلك لآية لقوم يعلمون " (52)*
" فَتِلْكَ بُيُوتُهُمْ خَاوِيَةً " قد تهدمت جدرانها على سقوفها, وأوحشت من ساكنيها, وعطلت من نازليها. 
" بِمَا ظَلَمُوا " أي: هذا عاقبة ظلمهم وشركهم بالله, وبغيهم في الأرض. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْلَمُونَ " الحقائق, ويتدبرون  وقائع الله, في أوليائه وأعدائه فيعتبرون بذلك, ويعلمون أن عاقبة الظلم,  الدمار والهلاك, وأن عاقبة الإيمان والعدل, النجاة والفوز. 

*" وأنجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون " (53)*
ولهذا قال: "  وَأَنْجَيْنَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَكَانُوا يَتَّقُونَ " أي: أنجينا  المؤمنين بالله, وملائكته, وكتبه, ورسله, واليوم الآخر, والقدر, خيره,  وشره, وكانوا يتقون الشرك بالله, والمعاصي, ويعملون بطاعته, وطاعة رسله. 
*" ولوطا إذ قال لقومه أتأتون الفاحشة وأنتم تبصرون " (54)*

أي: واذكر  عبدنا, ورسولنا, لوطا, ونبأه الفاضل, حين قال لقومه - داعيا إلى الله,  وناصحا-: " أَتَأْتُونَ الْفَاحِشَةَ " أي: الفعلة الشنعاء, التي تستفحشها  العقول والفطر, وتستقبحها الشرائع " وَأَنْتُمْ تُبْصِرُونَ " ذلك, وتعلمون  قبحه, فعاندتم, وارتكبتم ذلك, ظلما منكم وجرأة على الله. 
*" أئنكم لتأتون الرجال شهوة من دون النساء بل أنتم قوم تجهلون "(55)* 
ثم فسر تلك الفاحشة فقال: " أَئِنَّكُمْ لَتَأْتُونَ الرِّجَالَ شَهْوَةً مِنْ دُونِ النِّسَاءِ " . 
أي: كيف توصلتم إلى هذه الحال, فصارت شهوتكم للرجال, وأدبارهم, محل الغائط  والنجو, والخبث: وتركتم ما خلق الله لكم, من النساء, من المحال الطيبة,  التي جبلت النفوس على الميل إليها. 
وأنتم انقلب عليكم الأمر, فاستحسنتم القبيح, واستقبحتم الحسن. 
" بَلْ أَنْتُمْ قَوْمٌ تَجْهَلُونَ " متجاوزون لحدود الله, متجرئون على محارمه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (390)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(56) الى الأية(60)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل
*


*" فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا أخرجوا آل لوط من قريتكم إنهم أناس يتطهرون " (56)*
" فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ " قبول ولا انزجار, ولا تذكر, وادكار. 
إنما كان جوابهم, المعارضة, والمناقضة, والتوعد لنبيهم الناصح, ورسولهم الأمين, بالإجلاء عن وطنه, والتشريد عن بلده. 
فما كان جواب قومه " إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا أَخْرِجُوا آلَ لُوطٍ مِنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ " . 
فكأنه قيل: ما نقمتم منهم, وما ذنبهم الذي أوجب لهم الإخراج. 
فقالوا: " إِنَّهُمْ أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ " أي: يتنزهون عن اللواط, وأدبار الذكور. 
فقبحهم الله, جعلوا أفضل الحسنات, بمنزلة أقبح السيئات. 
ولم يكتفوا بمعصيتهم نبيهم, وفيما وعظهم به, حتى وصلوا إلى إخراجه والبلاء  موكل بالمنطق, فهم قالوا: " أَخْرِجُوهُمْ مِنْ قَرْيَتِكُمْ إِنَّهُمْ  أُنَاسٌ يَتَطَهَّرُونَ " . 
ومفهوم هذا الكلام " وأنتم متلوثون بالخبث والقذارة, المقتضي لنزول العقوبة بقريتكم, ونجاة من خرج منها " . 
*" فأنجيناه وأهله إلا امرأته قدرناها من الغابرين " (57)*
ولهذا قال  تعالى: " فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ قَدَّرْنَاهَا  مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ " وذلك لما جاءته الملائكة في صورة أضياف, وسمع بهم  قومه, فجاءوا إليه يريدونهم بالشر, وأغلق الباب دونهم, واشتد الأمر عليه. 
ثم أخبرته الملائكة عن جلية الحال, وأنهم جاءوا لاستنقاذه, من بين أظهرهم, وأنهم يريدون إهلاكهم, وأن موعدهم الصبح. 
وأمروه أن يسري بأهله ليلا, إلا امرأته, فإنه سيصيبها ما أصابهم فخرج بأهله ليلا, فنجوا, وصبحهم العذاب. 
فقلب الله عليهم ديارهم, وجعل أعلاها أسفلها, وأمطر عليهم حجارة من سجيل منضود, مسومة عند ربك. 
*" وأمطرنا عليهم مطرا فساء مطر المنذرين " (58)*
ولهذا قال هنا: " وَأَمْطَرْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ مَطَرًا فَسَاءَ مَطَرُ الْمُنْذَرِينَ " . 
أي: بئس المطر مطرهم, وبئس العذاب عذابهم, لأنهم أنذروا وخوفوا, فلم ينزجروا, ولم يرتدعوا, فأحل الله بهم, عقابه الشديد. 
*" قل الحمد لله وسلام على عباده الذين اصطفى آلله خير أم ما يشركون " (59)*
أي: قل "  الحمد لله الذي يستحق كمال الحد, والمدح والثناء, لكمال أوصافه, وجميل  معروفه, وهباته, وعدله, وحكمته في عقوبته المكذبين وتعذيب الظالمين. 
وسلم أيضا على عباده, الذين تخيرهم واصطفاهم على العالمين, من الأنبياء والمرسلين, وصفوة الله رب العالمين. 
وذلك لرفع ذكرهم, وتنويها بقدرهم, وسلامتهم من الشر والأدناس وسلامة ما قالوه في ربهم, من النقائص والعيوب. 
" آللَّهُ خَيْرٌ أَمْ مَا يُشْرِكُونَ " وهذا استفهام قد تقرر وعرف. 
أي: الله الرب العظيم, كامل الأوصاف, عظيم الألطاف, خير أم الأصنام  والأوثان, التي عبدوها معه, وهي ناقصة من وجه كل, لا تنفع ولا تضر, ولا  تملك, لأنفسها, ولا لعابديها, مثقال ذرة من الخير فالله خير مما يشركون. 
*"  أم من خلق السماوات والأرض وأنزل لكم من السماء ماء فأنبتنا به حدائق ذات  بهجة ما كان لكم أن تنبتوا شجرها أإله مع الله بل هم قوم يعدلون " (60)*
ثم ذكر  تفاصيل ما به يعرف, ويتبين أنه الإله المعبود, وأن عبادته هي الحق, وعبادة  ما سواه, هي الباطل فقال: " أَمَّنْ خَلَقَ السَّمَاوَاتِ " إلى "  يَعْدِلُونَ " . 
أي: أمن خلق السماوات, وما فيها, من الشمس والقمر, والنجوم, والملائكة, والأرض, وما فيها من جبال, وبحار, وأنهار, وأشجار, وغير ذلك. 
" وَأَنْزَلَ لَكُمْ " أي: لأجلكم " مِنَ السَّمَاءِ مَاءً فَأَنْبَتْنَا  بِهِ حَدَائِقَ " أي: بساتين " ذَاتَ بَهْجَةٍ " أي: حسن منظر, من كثرة  أشجارها, وتنوعها, وحسن ثمارها. 
" مَا كَانَ لَكُمْ أَنْ تُنْبِتُوا شَجَرَهَا " لولا منة الله عليكم, بإنزال المطر. 
" أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ " فعل هذا الأفعال, حتى يعبد معه ويشرك به؟. 
" بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ يَعْدِلُونَ " به غيره, ويسوون به سواه, مع علمهم أنه وحده, خالق العالم العلوي والسفلي, ومنزل الرزق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (391)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(61) الى الأية(65)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل
*


*" أم من جعل الأرض قرارا وجعل خلالها أنهارا وجعل لها رواسي وجعل بين البحرين حاجزا أإله مع الله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون " (61)*
أي: هل  الأصنام والأوثان, الناقصة من كل وجه, التي لا فعل منها ولا رزق ولا نفع,  خير؟ أم الله الذي " جَعَلَ الْأَرْضَ قَرَارًا " يستقر عليها العباد  ويتمكنون من السكنى, والحرث, والبناء, والذهاب, والإياب. 
" وَجَعَلَ خِلَالَهَا أَنْهَارًا " أي: جعل في خلال الأرض, أنهارا ينتفع بها العباد, في زروعهم وأشجارهم, وشربهم, وشرب مواشيهم. 
" وَجَعَلَ لَهَا رَوَاسِيَ " أي: جبالا ترسيها وتثبتها, لئلا تميد, وتكون أوتادا لها, لئلا تضطرب. 
" وَجَعَلَ بَيْنَ الْبَحْرَيْنِ " البحر المالح والبحر العذب " حَاجِزًا "  يمنع من اختلاطهما, فتفوت المنفعة المقصودة من كل منهما, بل جعل بينهما  حاجزا من الأرض. 
جعل مجرى الأنهار في الأرض, مبعدة عن البحار, فتحصل منها مقاصدها ومصالحها. 
" أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ " فعل ذلك, حتى يعدل به الله ويشرك به معه. 
" بَلْ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ " فيشركون بالله, تقليدا لرؤسائهم وإلا, فلو علموا حق العلم, لم يشركوا به شيئا. 
*" أم من يجيب المضطر إذا دعاه ويكشف السوء ويجعلكم خلفاء الأرض أإله مع الله قليلا ما تذكرون " (67)*
أي: هل يجيب  المضطرب, الذي أقلقته الكروب, وتعسر عليه المطلوب, واضطر للخلاص, مما هو  فيه, إلا الله وحده؟ ومن يكشف السوء, أي: البلاء, والشر, والنقمة, إلا الله  وحده؟. 
ومن يجعلكم خلفاء الأرض, يمكنكم منها, ويمد لكم بالرزق, ويوصل إليكم نعمه,  وتكونون خلفاء من قبلكم كما أنه سيميتكم, ويأتي بقوم بعدكم, أإله مع الله,  يفعل هذه الأفعال؟. 
لا أحد يفعل مع الله شيئا من ذلك, حتى بإقراركم أيها المشركون. 
ولهذا كانوا إذا مسهم الضر, دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين لعلمهم أنه وحده, المقتدر على دفعه وإزالته. 
" قَلِيلًا مَا تَذَكَّرُونَ " أي: قليل تذكركم وتدبركم للأمور, التي إذا تذكرتموها, أدركتم, ورجعتم إلى الهدى. 
ولكن الغفلة والإعراض, شامل لكم, فلذلك ما أرعويتم, ولا اهتديتم. 

*" أم من يهديكم في ظلمات البر والبحر ومن يرسل الرياح بشرا بين يدي رحمته أإله مع الله تعالى الله عما يشركون "( 63)*

أي: من هو  الذي يهديكم, حين تكونون في ظلمات البر والبحر, حيث لا دليل, ولا معلم يرى,  ولا وسيلة إلى النجاة إلا هدايته لكم, وتيسيره الطريق, وجعل ما جعل لكم من  الأسباب, التي تهتدون بها. 
" وَمَنْ يُرْسِلُ الرِّيَاحَ بُشْرًا بَيْنَ يَدَيْ رَحْمَتِهِ " أي: بن يدي المطر. 
فيرسلها, فتثير السحاب, ثم تؤلفه, ثم تجمعه, ثم تلقحه, ثم تدره, فيستبشر بذلك العباد, قبل نزول المطر. 
" أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ " فعل ذلك؟ أم هو وحده, الذي انفرد به؟ فلم أشركتم معه غيره, وعبدتم سواه؟. 
" تَعَالَى اللَّهُ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ " تعاظم, وتنزه وتقدس عن شركهم, وتسويتهم به غيره. 
*" أم من يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده ومن يرزقكم من السماء والأرض أإله مع الله قل هاتوا برهانكم إن كنتم صادقين " (64)*
أي: من هو  الذي يبدأ الخلق, وينشئ المخلوقات, ويبتدي خلقها, ثم يعيد الخلق يوم البعث  والنشور؟ ومن يرزقكم من السماء والأرض, بالمطر والنبات؟. 
" أَإِلَهٌ مَعَ اللَّهِ " يفعل ذلك, ويقدر عليه؟. 
" قُلْ هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ " أي: حجتكم ودليلكم على ما قلتم " إِنْ  كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " وإلا, فبتقدير أنكم تقولون: إن الأصنام لها مشاركة  له, في شيء من ذلك, فذلك مجرد دعوى, صدقتموها بلا برهان. 
وإلا, فاعرفوا أنكم مبطلون, لا حجة لكم. 
فارجعوا إلى الأدلة اليقينية والبراهين القطعية الدالة على أن الله, هو  المتفرد بجميع التصرفات وأنه المستحق أن يصرف له جميع أنواع العبادات. 
*" قل لا يعلم من في السماوات والأرض الغيب إلا الله وما يشعرون أيان يبعثون " (65)*
يخبر تعالى  أنه المنفرد بعلم غيب السماوات والأرض, كقوله تعالى: " وَعِنْدَهُ  مَفَاتِحُ الْغَيْبِ لَا يَعْلَمُهَا إِلَّا هُوَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  الْبَرِّ وَالْبَحْرِ وَمَا تَسْقُطُ مِنْ وَرَقَةٍ إِلَّا يَعْلَمُهَا  وَلَا حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَاتِ الْأَرْضِ وَلَا رَطْبٍ وَلَا يَابِسٍ إِلَّا  فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ " وكقوله " إِنَّ اللَّهَ عِنْدَهُ عِلْمُ السَّاعَةِ  وَيُنَزِّلُ الْغَيْثَ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا فِي الْأَرْحَامِ " إلى آخر السورة. 
فهذه الغيوب ونحوها, اختص الله بعلمها, فلم يعلمها ملك مقرب, ولا نبي مرسل. 
وإذا كان هو المنفرد بعلم ذلك, المحيط علمه بالسرائر, والبواطن, والخفايا, فهو الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له. 
ثم أخبر تعالى عن ضعف علم المكذبين بالآخرة, منتقلا من شيء إلى ما هو أبلغ  منه فقال: " وَمَا يَشْعُرُونَ " أي وما يدرون " أَيَّانَ يُبْعَثُونَ "  أي: متى البعث والنشور, والقيام من القبور, أي: فلذلك لم يستعدوا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (392)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(66) الى الأية(72)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*


*" بل ادارك علمهم في الآخرة بل هم في شك منها بل هم منها عمون " (66)*
" بَلِ  ادَّارَكَ عِلْمُهُمْ فِي الْآخِرَةِ " أي: بل ضعف, ولم يكن يقينا, ولا  علما واصلا إلى القلب, وهذا أقل, وأدنى درجة للعلم, ضعفه ووهاؤه, بل ليس  عندهم علم قوي, ولا ضعيف, وإنما " هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِنْهَا " . 
أي: من الآخرة. 
والشك زال به العلم, لأن العلم بجميع مراتبه, لا يجامع الشك. 
" بَلْ هُمْ مِنْهَا " أي من الآخرة " عَمُونَ " قد عميت عنها بصائرهم. 
ولم يكن في قلوبهم علم من وقوعها ولا احتمال, بل أنكروها واستبعدوها. 
*" وقال الذين كفروا أئذا كنا ترابا وآباؤنا أئنا لمخرجون " (67)*
ولهذا قال: "  وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا أَئِذَا كُنَّا تُرَابًا وَآبَاؤُنَا أَئِنَّا  لَمُخْرَجُونَ " أي: هذا بعيد, غير ممكن, قاسوا قدرة كامل القدرة, بقدرهم  الضعيفة. 
*" لقد وعدنا هذا نحن وآباؤنا من قبل إن هذا إلا أساطير الأولين " (68)*
" لَقَدْ وُعِدْنَا هَذَا " أي: البعث " نَحْنُ وَآبَاؤُنَا مِنْ قَبْلُ " أي: فلم يجئنا, ولا رأينا منه شيئا. 
" إِنْ هَذَا إِلَّا أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ " أي: قصصهم وأخبارهم, التي تقطع بها الأوقات, وليس لها أصل, ولا صدق فيها. 
فانتقل في الإخبار عن أحوال المكذبين بالإخبار أنهم لا يدرون متى وقت  الآخرة, ثم الإخبار بضعف علمهم فيها, ثم الإخبار بأنه شك, ثم الإخبار بأنهم  عمي, ثم الإخبار بإنكارهم لذلك, واستبعادهم وقوعه. 
أي: وبسبب هذه الأحوال ترحل خوف الآخرة من قلوبهم, فأقدموا على معاصي الله,  وسهل عليهم تكذيب الحق, والتصديق بالباطل, واستحلوا الشهوات على القيام  بالعبادات, فخسروا دنياهم وأخرهم. 
*" قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة المجرمين " (69)*
نبههم على  صدق ما أخبرت به الرسل فقال: " قُلْ سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ فَانْظُرُوا  كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الْمُجْرِمِينَ " فلا تجدون مجرما قد استمر على  إجرامه. 
إلا وعاقبته شر عاقبة, وقد أحل الله به من الشر والعقوبة, ما يليق بحاله. 
*" ولا تحزن عليهم ولا تك في ضيق مما يمكرون " (70)*
أي: لا تحزن يا محمد, على هؤلاء المكذبين, وعدم إيمانهم. 
فإنك لو علمت ما فيهم من الشر, وأنهم لا يصلحون الخير, لم تأس ولم تحزن. 
ولا يضق صدرك, ولا تقلق نفسك بمكرهم, فإن مكرهم ستعود عاقبته عليهم. 
" وَيَمْكُرُونَ وَيَمْكُرُ اللَّهُ وَاللَّهُ خَيْرُ الْمَاكِرِينَ " . 
ويقول المكذبون بالمعاد, وبالحق الذي جاء به الرسول, مستعجلين للعذاب: 
*" ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين " (71)*
" مَتَى  هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " وهذا من سفاهة رأيهم وجهلهم,  فإن وقوعه ووقته, قد أجله الله بأجله, وقدره بقدره. 
فلا يدل عدم استعجاله, على بعض مطلوبهم.
*" قل عسى أن يكون ردف لكم بعض الذي تستعجلون " (72)*
ولكن - مع  هذا - قال تعالى, محذرا لهم وقوع ما يستعجلون: " قُلْ عَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ  رَدِفَ لَكُمْ " أي: قرب منكم, وأوشك أن يقع بكم " بَعْضُ الَّذِي  تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ " من العذاب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (393)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(73) الى الأية(79)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*


*" وإن ربك لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون " (73)*
ينبه عباده, على سعة جوده, وكثرة أفضاله, ويحثهم على شكرها. 
ومع هذا فأكثر الناس قد أعرضوا عن الشكر, واشتغلوا بالنعم عن المنعم. 
*" وإن ربك ليعلم ما تكن صدورهم وما يعلنون " (74)*
" وَإِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُكِنُّ " أي: تنطوي عليه " صُدُورُهُمْ وَمَا يُعْلِنُونَ " . 
فليحذروا من عالم السرائر والظواهر, وليراقبوه. 
*" وما من غائبة في السماء والأرض إلا في كتاب مبين " (75)*
" وَمَا مِنْ غَائِبَةٍ فِي السَّمَاءِ وَالْأَرْضِ " أي: خفية, وسر من أسرار العالم, العلوي والسفلي. 
" إِلَّا فِي كِتَابٍ مُبِينٍ " قد أحاط ذلك الكتاب, بجميع ما كان ويكون إلى أن تقوم الساعة. 
فكل حادث جلي أو خفي إلا وهو مطابق, لما كتب في اللوح المحفوظ. 
*" إن هذا القرآن يقص على بني إسرائيل أكثر الذي هم فيه يختلفون " (76)*
وهذا خبر عن  هيمنة القرآن, على الكتب السابقة, وتفصيله, وتوضيحه: لما كان فيها قد وقع  فيه اشتباه واختلاف عند بني إسرائيل, قصه هذا القرآن قصا, زال به الإشكال  واستبان به الصواب من المسائل المختلف فيها. 
وإذا كان بهذه المثابة, من الجلالة والوضوح, وإزالة كل خلاف, وفصل كل مشكل,  كان أعظم نعم الله على العباد, ولكن ما كل أحد, يقابل النعمة بالشكر. 
ولهذا بين أن نفعه, ونوره, وهداه, مختص بالمؤمنين فقال:
*" وإنه لهدى ورحمة للمؤمنين " (77)*
" وَإِنَّهُ  لَهُدًى " من الضلالة والغي والشبه " وَرَحْمَةٌ " تثلج له صدورهم,  وتستقيم به أمورهم الدينية والدنيوية " لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ " به المصدقين له,  المتلقين له بالقبول, المقبلين على تدبره, المتفكرين في معانيه. 
فهؤلاء, تحصل لهم به, الهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم, والرحمة المتضمنة للسعادة, والفوز والفلاح.
*" إن ربك يقضي بينهم بحكمه وهو العزيز العليم " (78)*
أي إن الله تعالى سيفصل بين المختصين, وسيحكم بين المختلفين, بحكمه العدل, وقضائه القسط. 
فالأمور وإن حصل فيها اشتباه في الدنيا بين المختلفين, لخفاء الدليل, ولبعض  المقاصد, فإنه سيبين فيها الحق المطابق للواقع, حين يحكم الله فيها. 
" وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي قهر الخلائق, فأذعنوا له. 
" الْعَلِيمُ " بجميع الأشياء " الْعَلِيمُ " بأقوال المختلفين, وعما ذا صددت, وعن غاياتها ومقاصدها, وسيجازي كلا بما علمه فيه. 
*" فتوكل على الله إنك على الحق المبين " (79)*
أي: اعتمد على ربك, في جلب المصالح, ودفع المضار, وفي تبليغ الرسالة, وإقامة الدين, وجهاد الأعداء. 
" إِنَّكَ عَلَى الْحَقِّ الْمُبِينِ " الواضح, والذي على الحق, يدعو إليه,  ويقوم بنصرته, أحق من غيره بالتوكل, فإنه يسعى إلى أمر مجزوم به, معلوم  صدقه, لا شك فيه, ولا مرية. 
وأيضا, فهو حق, في غاية البيان, لا خفاء به, ولا اشتباء. 
وإذا قمت بما حملت, وتوكلت على الله في ذلك, فلا يضرك ضلال من ضل, وليس عليك هداهم, فلهذا قال:

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (394)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(80) الى الأية(86)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل
*


*" إنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين " (80)*
" إِنَّكَ  لَا تُسْمِعُ الْمَوْتَى وَلَا تُسْمِعُ الصُّمَّ الدُّعَاءَ " أي, حين  تدعوهم وتناديهم, وخصوصا " إِذَا وَلَّوْا مُدْبِرِينَ " فإنه يكون أبلغ في  عدم إسماعهم. 
*" وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم مسلمون " (81)*
" وَمَا  أَنْتَ بِهَادِي الْعُمْيِ عَنْ ضَلَالَتِهِمْ " كما قال تعالى: " إِنَّكَ  لَا تَهْدِي مَنْ أَحْبَبْتَ وَلَكِنَّ اللَّهَ يَهْدِي مَنْ يَشَاءُ " . 
" إِنْ تُسْمِعُ إِلَّا مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِآيَاتِنَا فَهُمْ مُسْلِمُونَ "  أي: هؤلاء الذين ينقادون لك, هم الذين يؤمنون بآيات الله, وينقادون لها  بأعمالهم, واستسلامهم كما قال تعالى: " إِنَّمَا يَسْتَجِيبُ الَّذِينَ  يَسْمَعُونَ وَالْمَوْتَى يَبْعَثُهُمُ اللَّهُ ثُمَّ إِلَيْهِ يُرْجَعُونَ  " . 

*" وإذا وقع القول عليهم أخرجنا لهم دابة من الأرض تكلمهم أن الناس كانوا بآياتنا لا يوقنون " (82)*
أي: إذا وقع على الناس, القول الذي حتمه الله, وفرض وقته. 
" أَخْرَجْنَا لَهُمْ دَابَّةً " خارجة " مِنَ الْأَرْضِ " أو دابة من دواب الأرض, ليست من السماء. 
وهذه الدابة " تُكَلِّمُهُمْ " أي: تكلم العباد " أَنَّ النَّاسَ كَانُوا  بِآيَاتِنَا لَا يُوقِنُونَ " أي: لأجل أن الناس ضعف علمهم ويقينهم بآيات  الله. 
فإظهار الله هذه الدابة, من آيات الله العجيبة, ليبين للناس, ما كانوا فيه يمترون. 
وهذه الدابة, هي الدابة المشهورة, التي تخرج في آخر الزمان, وتكون من أشراط  الساعة, كما تكاثرت بذلك الأحاديث, لم يذكر الله ورسوله, كيفية هذه  الدابة. 
وإنما ذكر أثرها والمقصود منها وأنها من آيات الله, تكلم الناس كلاما خارقا  للعادة, حين يقع القول على الناس, وحين يمترون بآيات الله. 
فتكون حجة وبرهانا للمؤمنين, وحجة على المعاندين. 
*" حتى إذا جاءوا قال أكذبتم بآياتي ولم تحيطوا بها علما أم ماذا كنتم تعملون " (83)*
يخبر تعالى  عن حالة المكذبين في موقف القيامة, وأن الله يجمعهم, ويحشر من كل أمة من  الأمم فوجا وطائفة " مِمَّنْ يُكَذِّبُ بِآيَاتِنَا فَهُمْ يُوزَعُونَ " . 
يجمع أولهم على آخرهم, وآخرهم على أولهم, ليعمهم السؤال والتوبيخ واللوم. 
" حَتَّى إِذَا جَاءُوا " وحضروا, قال لهم, موبخا ومقرعا: " أَكَذَّبْتُمْ  بِآيَاتِي وَلَمْ تُحِيطُوا بِهَا " العلم, أي: الواجب عليكم التوقف, حتى  ينكشف لكم الحق, وأن لا تتكلموا إلا بعلم. 
فكيف كذبتم بأمر لم تحيطوا به علما؟ " أَمْ مَاذَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ "  أي: يسألهم عن علمهم, وعن عملهم, فيجد عليهم, تكذيبا بالحق, وعملهم لغير  الله, أو على غير سنة رسولهم.
*" ووقع القول عليهم بما ظلموا فهم لا ينطقون " (85)*
" وَوَقَعَ الْقَوْلُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمَا ظَلَمُوا " أي: حقت عليهم كلمة العذاب بسبب ظلمهم, الذي استمروا عليه, وتوجهت عليهم الحجة. 
" فَهُمْ لَا يَنْطِقُونَ " لأنه لا حجة لهم.
*" ألم يروا أنا جعلنا الليل ليسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون "(86)*
أي: ألم يشاهدوا الآية العظيمة, والنعمة الجسيمة, وهو تسخير الله لهم الليل والنهار. 
هذا بظلمته, ليسكنوا فيه ويستريحوا من التعب, ويستعدوا للعمل. 
وهذا بضيائه, لينتشروا فيه في معاشهم وتصرفاتهم. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ " بكمال وحدانية الله وسبوغ نعمته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (395)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النمل
من الأية(87) الى الأية(93)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النمل*

*" ويوم ينفخ في الصور ففزع من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله وكل أتوه داخرين " (87)*
يخوف الله  عباده, ما أمامهم من يوم القيامة, وما فيه من المحن والكروب, ومزعجات  القلوب, فقال: " وَيَوْمَ يُنْفَخُ فِي الصُّورِ فَفَزِعَ " بسبب النفخ فيه  " مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَنْ فِي الْأَرْضِ " أي: انزعجوا وارتاعوا,  وماج بعضهم ببعض, خوفا مما هو مقدمة له. 
" إِلَّا مَنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ " ممن أكرمه الله, وثبته, وحفظه من الفزع. 
" وَكُلٌّ " من الخلق عند النفخ في الصور " أَتَوْهُ دَاخِرِينَ " صاغرين ذليلين. 
كما قال تعالى " إِنْ كُلُّ مَنْ فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ إِلَّا آتِي الرَّحْمَنِ عَبْدًا " . 
ففي ذلك اليوم, يتساوى الرؤساء والمرءوسون, في الذل والخضوع, لمالك الملك. 
*" وترى الجبال تحسبها جامدة وهي تمر مر السحاب صنع الله الذي أتقن كل شيء إنه خبير بما تفعلون " (88)*
ومن هوله  أنك ترى " الْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً " لا تفقد شيئا منها, وتظنها  باقية على الحال المعهودة, وهي قد بلغت منها الشدائد والأهوال كل مبلغ, وقد  تفتت, ثم تضمحل, ويكون هباء منبثا. 
ولهذا قال: " وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ السَّحَابِ " من خفتها, وشدة ذلك الخوف  وذلك " صُنْعَ اللَّهِ الَّذِي أَتْقَنَ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ إِنَّهُ خَبِيرٌ  بِمَا تَفْعَلُونَ " فيجازيكم بأعمالكم. 
*" من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها وهم من فزع يومئذ آمنون " (89)*

ثم بين  كيفية جزائه فقال: " مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ " يعم جنس الحسنات, قولية,  أو فعلية, أو قلبية " فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ مِنْهَا " هذا أقل التفضيل. 
" وَهُمْ مِنْ فَزَعٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ آمِنُونَ " أي: من الأمر الذي فزع الخلق لأجله آمنون, وإن كانوا يفزعون معهم.
*" ومن جاء بالسيئة فكبت وجوههم في النار هل تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون " (90)*
" وَمَنْ  جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ " اسم جنس, يشمل كل سيئة " فَكُبَّتْ وُجُوهُهُمْ فِي  النَّارِ " أي: ألقوا في النار على وجوههم, ويقال لهم " هَلْ تُجْزَوْنَ  إِلَّا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ " . 
*" إنما أمرت أن أعبد رب هذه البلدة الذي حرمها وله كل شيء وأمرت أن أكون من المسلمين "(91)* 
أي قل لهم  يا محمد " إِنَّمَا أُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَعْبُدَ رَبَّ هَذِهِ الْبَلْدَةِ " أي:  مكة المكرمة " الَّذِي حَرَّمَهَا " وأنعم على أهلها, فيجب أن يقابلوا ذلك  بالشكر والقبول. 
" وَلَهُ كُلُّ شَيْءٍ " من العلويات والسفليات, أتي به, لئلا يتوهم اختصاص ربوبيته بالبيت وحده. 
" وَأُمِرْتُ أَنْ أَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُسْلِمِينَ " أي: أبادر إلى الإسلام. 
وقد فعل صلى الله عليه وسلم, فإنه أول هذه الأمة إسلاما, وأعظمها استسلاما. 
*" وأن أتلو القرآن فمن اهتدى فإنما يهتدي لنفسه ومن ضل فقل إنما أنا من المنذرين " (92)*
وأمرت أيضا أن " أَتْلُوَ " عليكم " الْقُرْآنُ " لتهتدوا به, وتقتدوا وتعلموا ألفاظه ومعانيه, فهذا الذي علي, وقد أديته. 
" فَمَنِ اهْتَدَى فَإِنَّمَا يَهْتَدِي لِنَفْسِهِ " نفعه يعود عليه,  وثمرته عائدة إليه " وَمَنْ ضَلَّ فَقُلْ إِنَّمَا أَنَا مِنَ  الْمُنْذِرِينَ " وليس بيدي من الهداية شيء. 
*" وقل الحمد لله سيريكم آياته فتعرفونها وما ربك بغافل عما تعملون " (93)*
" وَقُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ " الذي له الحمد في الأولى والآخرة, ومن جميع الخلق. 
خصوصا أهل الاختصاص والصفوة من عباده. 
فإن الذي وقع, والذي ينبغي, أن يقع منهم, من الحمد والثناء على ربهم, أعظم  مما يقع من غيرهم لرفعة درجاتهم, وكمال قربهم منه, وكثرة خيراته عليهم. 
" سَيُرِيكُمْ آياتِهِ فَتَعْرِفُونَهَ  ا " معرفة, تدلكم على الحق والباطل. 
فلا بد أن يريكم من آياته ما تستنيرون به في الظلمات. 
" لِيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَا مَنْ حَيَّ عَنْ بَيِّنَةٍ " . 
" وَمَا رَبُّكَ بِغَافِلٍ عَمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ " بل قد علم ما أنتم عليه من  الأعمال والأحوال, وعلم مقدار جزاء تلك الأعمال, وسيحكم بينكم حكما,  تحمدونه عليه, ولا يكون لكم حجه, بوجه من الوجوه عليه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (396)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(1) الى الأية(7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص

*
*" تلك آيات الكتاب المبين " (2)*

*" تِلْكَ  " الآيات المستحقة للتعظيم والتفخيم " آيَاتُ الْكِتَابِ الْمُبِينِ " لكل  أمر يحتاج إليه العباد, من معرفة ربهم, ومعرفة حقوقه, ومعرفة أوليائه  وأعدائه, ومعرفة وقائعه وأيامه, ومعرفة ثواب الأعمال, وجزاء العمال. 
فهذا القرآن قد بينها غاية التبيين, وجلَّالها للعباد, ووضحها.* 
*" نتلوا عليك من نبإ موسى وفرعون بالحق لقوم يؤمنون " (3)*
*ومن جملة ما أبان, قصة موسى وفرعون, فإنه أبداها, وأعادها في عدة مواضع. 
وبسطها في هذا الموضع فقال: " نَتْلُوا عَلَيْكَ مِنْ نَبَإِ مُوسَى وَفِرْعَوْنَ بِالْحَقِّ " . 
فإن نبأهما غريب, وخبرهما عجيب. 
" لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ " فإليهم يساق الخطاب, ويوجه الكلام. 
حيث إن معهم من الإيمان, ما يقبلون به, على تدبُّر ذلك, وتلقِّيه بالقبول  والاهتداء, بمواقع العبر, ويزدادون به إيمانا, ويقينا, وخيرا إلى خيرهم. 
وأما من عداهم, فلا يستفيدون منه, إلا إقامة الحجة عليهم, وصانه اللّه عنهم, وجعل بينهم وبينه حجابا أن يفقهوه.* 

*" إن فرعون علا في الأرض وجعل أهلها شيعا يستضعف طائفة منهم يذبح أبناءهم ويستحيي نساءهم إنه كان من المفسدين " (4)*
*فأول هذه  القصة " إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ عَلَا فِي الْأَرْضِ " في ملكه وسلطانه, وجنوده,  وجبروته, فصار من أهل العلو فيها, لا من الأعلين فيها. 
" وَجَعَلَ أَهْلَهَا شِيَعًا " أي: طوائف متفرقة, يتصرف فيهم بشهوته, وينفذ فيهم ما أراد من قهره, وسطوته. 
" يَسْتَضْعِفُ طَائِفَةً مِنْهُمْ " وتلك الطائفة, هم: بنو إسرائيل, الذين  فضلهم اللّه على العالمين, الذين ينبغي له أن يكرمهم ويجلهم. 
ولكنه استضعفهم, بحيث إنه رأى أنهم لا منعة لهم تمنعهم مما أراده فيهم. 
فصار لا يبالي بهم ولا يهتم بشأنهم, وبلغت به الحال, إلى أنه " يُذَبِّحُ  أَبْنَاءَهُمْ وَيَسْتَحْيِي نِسَاءَهُمْ " خوفا من أن يكثروا, فيغمروه في  بلاده, ويصير لهم الملك. 
" إِنَّهُ كَانَ مِنَ الْمُفْسِدِينَ " الذين لا قصد لهم في صلاح الدين, ولا صلاح الدنيا, وهذا من إفساده في الأرض.* 
*" ونريد أن نمن على الذين استضعفوا في الأرض ونجعلهم أئمة ونجعلهم الوارثين " (5)*
*"  وَنُرِيدُ أَنْ نَمُنَّ عَلَى الَّذِينَ اسْتُضْعِفُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ " بأن  نزيل عنهم مواد الاستضعاف, ونهلك من قاومهم, ونخذل من ناوأهم. 
" وَنَجْعَلَهُمْ أَئِمَّةً " في الدين, وذلك لا يحصل مع استضعاف, بل لا بد من تمكين في الأرض, وقدرة تامة. 
" وَنَجْعَلَهُمُ الْوَارِثِينَ " للأرض, الذين لهم العاقبة في الدنيا قبل الآخرة.* 
*" ونمكن لهم في الأرض ونري فرعون وهامان وجنودهما منهم ما كانوا يحذرون " (6)*
*" وَنُمَكِّنَ لَهُمْ فِي الْأَرْضِ " فهذه الأمور كلها, قد تعلقت بها إرادة اللّه, وجرت بها مشيئته. 
وكذلك نريد أن " وَنُرِيَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ " وزيره " وَجُنُودَهُمَا "  الذين بهم صالوا وجالوا, وعلوا وبغوا " مِنْهُمْ " أي: من هذه الطائفة  المستضعفة. 
" مَا كَانُوا يَحْذَرُونَ " من إخراجهم من ديارهم, ولذلك كانوا يسعون في قمعهم, وكسر شوكتهم, وتقتيل أبنائهم, الذين هم محل ذلك. 
فكل هذا قد أراده اللّه, وإذا أراد أمرا, سهل أسبابه, ونهج طرقه. 
وهذا الأمر كذلك, فإنه قدر وأجرى من الأسباب - التي لم يشعر بها لا أولياؤه ولا أعداؤه - ما هو سبب موصل إلى هذا المقصود.* 
*" وأوحينا إلى أم موسى أن أرضعيه فإذا خفت عليه فألقيه في اليم ولا تخافي ولا تحزني إنا رادوه إليك وجاعلوه من المرسلين " (7)*
*فأول  ذلك, لما أوجد اللّه رسوله موسى, الذي جعل استنقاذ هذا الشعب الإسرائيلي  على يديه وبسببه, وكان في وقت تلك المخافة العظيمة, التي يذبحون بها  الأبناء, أوحى إلى أمه, أن ترضعه, ويمكث عندها. 
" فَإِذَا خِفْتِ عَلَيْهِ " بأن أحسست أحدا تخافين عليه منه أن يوصله إليهم. 
" فَأَلْقِيهِ فِي الْيَمِّ " أي نيل مصر, في وسط تابوت مغلق. 
" وَلَا تَخَافِي وَلَا تَحْزَنِي إِنَّا رَادُّوهُ إِلَيْكِ وَجَاعِلُوهُ مِنَ الْمُرْسَلِينَ " . 
فبشرها بأنه سيرده إليها, وأنه سيكبر ويسلم من كيدهم, ويجعله اللّه رسولا. 
وهذا من أعظم البشائر الجليلة, وتقديم هذه البشارة لأم موسى, ليطمئن قلبها,  ويسكن روعها, فكأنها خافت عليه, وفعلت ما أمرت به, ألقته في اليم, وساقه  اللّه تعالى.*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (397)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(8) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*

*" فالتقطه آل فرعون ليكون لهم عدوا وحزنا إن فرعون وهامان وجنودهما كانوا خاطئين "(8)*
" فَالْتَقَطَهُ آلُ فِرْعَوْنَ " فصار من لقطهم, وهم الذين باشروا وجدانه. 
" لِيَكُونَ لَهُمْ عَدُوًّا وَحَزَنًا " أي: لتكون العاقبة والمآل من هذا  الالتقاط, أن يكون عدوا لهم وحزنا يحزنهم, بسبب أن الحذر لا ينفع من القدر,  وأن الذي خافوا منه من بني إسرائيل, قيض اللّه أن يكون زعيمهم, يتربى تحت  أيديهم, وعلى نظرهم, وبكفالتهم. 
وعند التدبر والتأمل, تجد في طي ذلك من المصالح لبني إسرائيل, ودفع كثير من  الأمور الفادحة بهم, ومنع كثير من التعديات قبل رسالته بحيث إنه صار من  كبار المملكة. 
وبالطبع لا بد أن يحصل منه مدافعة عن حقوق شعبه هذا, وهو هو ذو الهمة العالية والغيرة المتوقدة. 
ولهذا وصلت الحال بذلك الشعب المستضعف - الذي بلغ بهم الذل والإهانة, إلى  ما قص اللّه علينا بعضه - أن صار بعض أفراده, ينازع ذلك الشعب القاهر  العالي في الأرض: كما سيأتي بيانه. 
وهذا مقدمة للظهور, فإن اللّه تعالى من سنته الجارية, أن جعل الأمور تمشي على التدريج, شيئا فشيئا, ولا تأتي دفعة واحدة. 
وقوله " إِنَّ فِرْعَوْنَ وَهَامَانَ وَجُنُودَهُمَا كَانُوا خَاطِئِينَ "  أي: مجرمين, فأردنا أن نعاقبهم على إجرامهم, ونكيد لهم, جزاء على مكرهم  وكيدهم. 
*" وقالت امرأة فرعون قرة عين لي ولك لا تقتلوه عسى أن ينفعنا أو نتخذه ولدا وهم لا يشعرون "(9)*
فلما التقظه  آل فرعون, حنَّن اللّه عليه امرأة فرعون الفاضلة الجليلة, المؤمنة " آسية "  بنت مزاحم " وَقَالَتِ " : هذا الولد " قُرَّةُ عَيْنٍ لِي وَلَكَ لَا  تَقْتُلُوهُ " . 
أي أبقه لنا, لِتقرَّ به أعيننا, ونسر به في حياتنا. 
" عَسَى أَنْ يَنْفَعَنَا أَوْ نَتَّخِذَهُ وَلَدًا " أي: لا يخلو, إما أن  يكون بمنزلة الخدم, الذين يسعون في نفعنا وخدمتنا أو نرقيه درجة أعلى من  ذلك, نجعله ولدا لنا, ونكرمه, ونجله. 
فقدَّر اللّه تعالى, أنه نفع امرأة فرعون, التي قالت تلك المقالة. 
فإنه لما صار قرة عين لها, وأحبته حبا شديدا, فلم يزل لها بمنزلة الولد  الشقيق, حتى كبر, ونبأه اللّه وأرسله, بادرت إلى الإسلام والإيمان به, رضى  اللّه عنها, وأرضاها. 
قال اللّه تعالى هذه المراجعات والمقاولات, في شأن موسى: " وَهُمْ لَا  يَشْعُرُونَ " ما جرى به القلم, ومضى به القدر, من وصوله إلى ما وصل إليه. 
وهذا من لطفه تعالى, فإنهم لو شعروا, لكان لهم وله, شأن آخر. 
*" وأصبح فؤاد أم موسى فارغا إن كادت لتبدي به لولا أن ربطنا على قلبها لتكون من المؤمنين "(10)* 
ولما فقدت  موسى أمه, حزنت حزنا شديدا, وأصبح فؤادها فارغا من القلق, الذي أزعجها, على  مقتضى الحالة البشرية, مع أن اللّه تعالى نهاها عن الحزن والخوف, ووعدها  برده. 
" إِنْ كَادَتْ لَتُبْدِي بِهِ " أي: بما في قلبها " لَوْلَا أَنْ رَبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا " فثبتناها, فصبرت, ولم تبد به. 
" لِتَكُونَ " بذكر الصبر والثبات " مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " فإن العبد إذا  أصابته مصيبة, فصبر وثبت, ازداد بذلك إيمانه, ودل ذلك, على أن استمرار  الجزع مع العبد, دليل على ضعف إيمانه
*" وقالت لأخته قصيه فبصرت به عن جنب وهم لا يشعرون " (11)*
" وَقَالَتِ  " أم موسى " لِأُخْتِهِ قُصِّيهِ " أي: اذهبي فقصي الأثر عن أخيك, وابحثي  عنه, من غير أن يحس بك أحد, أو يشعروا بمقصودك. 
فذهبت تقصه " فَبَصُرَتْ بِهِ عَنْ جُنُبٍ وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " أي: أبصرته على وجه, كأنها مارة لا قصد لها فيه. 
وهذا من تمام الحزم والحذر, فإنها لو أبصرته, وجاءت إليهم قاصدة لظنوا بها, أنها هي التي ألقته, فربما عزموا على ذبحه, عقوبة لأهله.
*" وحرمنا عليه المراضع من قبل فقالت هل أدلكم على أهل بيت يكفلونه لكم وهم له ناصحون "(12)*
ومن لطف اللّه بموسى وأمه, أن منعه من قبول ثدي امرأة, فأخرجوه إلى السوق, رحمة به, ولعل أحدا يطلبه. 
فجاءت أخته, وهو بتلك الحال " فَقَالَتْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكُمْ عَلَى أَهْلِ بَيْتٍ يَكْفُلُونَهُ لَكُمْ وَهُمْ لَهُ نَاصِحُونَ " . 
وهذا جُلُّ غرضهم, فإنهم أحبوه حبا شديدا, وقد منعه اللّه من المراضع فخافوا أن يموت. 
فلما قالت لهم أخته, تلك المقالة المشتملة على الترغيب, في أهل هذا البيت,  بتمام حفظه وكفالته, والنصح له, بادروا إلى إجابتها, فأعلمتهم, ودلتهم على  أهل هذا البيت. 

*" فرددناه إلى أمه كي تقر عينها ولا تحزن ولتعلم أن وعد الله حق ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون " (13)*
"  فَرَدَدْنَاهُ إِلَى أُمِّهِ " كما وعدناها بذلك " كَيْ تَقَرَّ عَيْنُهَا  وَلَا تَحْزَنَ " بحيث أنه تربى عندها, على وجه تكون فيه آمنة مطمئنة, تفرح  به, وتأخذ الأجرة الكثيرة على ذلك. 
" وَلِتَعْلَمَ أَنَّ وَعْدَ اللَّهِ حَقٌّ " فأريناها بعض ما وعدناها به  عيانا, ليطمئن بذلك قلبها, ويزداد إيمانها, ولتعلم أنه سيحصل وعد اللّه, في  حفظه, ورسالته. 
" وَلَكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لَا يَعْلَمُونَ " فإذا رأوا السبب متشوشا, شوش  ذلك إيمانهم, لعدم علمهم الكامل, أن اللّه تعالى يجعل المحن والعقبات  الشاقة, بين يدي الأمور العالية, والمطالب الفاضلة. 
فاستمر موسى عليه الصلاة والسلام عند آل فرعون, يتربى في سلطانهم, ويركب مراكبهم, ويلبس ملابسهم. 
وأمه بذلك مطمئنة, قد استقر أنها أمه من الرضاع, ولم يستنكر ملازمته إياها, وحنوه عليها. 
وتأمل هذا اللطف من اللّه, وصيانة نبيه موسى من الكذب في منطقه, وتيسير  الأمر, الذي صار به التعلق, بينه وبينها, الذي بان للناس, أنه هو الرضاع,  الذي بسببه يسميها أُمَّا, فكان الكلام الكثير منه ومن غيره في ذلك كله,  صدقا وحقا. 
*" ولما بلغ أشده واستوى آتيناه حكما وعلما وكذلك نجزي المحسنين " (14)*
" وَلَمَّا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ " من القوة والعقل واللب, وذلك نحو أربعين سنة في الغالب. 
" وَاسْتَوَى " فكملت فيه تلك الأمور " آتَيْنَاهُ حُكْمًا وَعِلْمًا " أي:  حكما يعرف به الأحكام الشرعية, ويحكم به بين الناس, وعلما كثيرا. 
" وَكَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي الْمُحْسِنِينَ " في عبادة اللّه المحسنين, لخلق  اللّه, يعطيهم علما وحكما, بحسب إحسانهم, ودل هذا على كمال إحسان موسى عليه  السلام.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (398)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(15) الى الأية(22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*


*"  ودخل المدينة على حين غفلة من أهلها فوجد فيها رجلين يقتتلان هذا من شيعته  وهذا من عدوه فاستغاثه الذي من شيعته على الذي من عدوه فوكزه موسى فقضى  عليه قال هذا من عمل الشيطان إنه عدو مضل مبين "(15)* 
" وَدَخَلَ  الْمَدِينَةَ عَلَى حِينِ غَفْلَةٍ مِنْ أَهْلِهَا " إما وقت القائلة, أو  غير ذلك من الأوقات, التي بها يغفلون عن الانتشار. 
" فَوَجَدَ فِيهَا رَجُلَيْنِ يَقْتَتِلَانِ " يتخاصمان ويتضاربان " هَذَا  مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ " أي من بني إسرائيل " وَهَذَا مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ " كالقبط. 
" فَاسْتَغَاثَهُ الَّذِي مِنْ شِيعَتِهِ عَلَى الَّذِي مِنْ عَدُوِّهِ "  لأنه قد اشتهر, وعلم الناس أنه من بني إسرائيل, واستغاثته لموسى, دليل على  أنه بلغ موسى عليه السلام مبلغا, يخاف منه, ويرجى من بيت المملكة والسلطان.  
" فَوَكَزَهُ مُوسَى " أي: وكز الذي من عدوه, استجابة لاستغاثة الإسرائيلي. 
" فَقَضَى عَلَيْهِ " أي: أماته من تلك الوكزة, لشدتها, وقوة موسى. 
فندم موسى عليه السلام على ما جرى منه, و " قَالَ هَذَا مِنْ عَمَلِ  الشَّيْطَانِ " أي: من تزيينه, ووسوسته " إِنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ مُضِلٌّ مُبِينٌ "  فلذلك أجريت ما أجريت بسبب عداوته البينة, وحرصه على الإضلال. 
*" قال رب إني ظلمت نفسي فاغفر لي فغفر له إنه هو الغفور الرحيم " (16)*
ثم استغفر  ربه " قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي ظَلَمْتُ نَفْسِي فَاغْفِرْ لِي فَغَفَرَ لَهُ  إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْغَفُورُ الرَّحِيمُ " خصوصا للمخبتين إليه, المبادرين  للإنابة والتوبة, كما جرى من موسى عليه السلام. 
*" قال رب بما أنعمت علي فلن أكون ظهيرا للمجرمين " (17)*
" قَالَ "  موسى " رَبِّ بِمَا أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ " بالتوبة والمغفرة, والنعم الكثيرة  " فَلَنْ أَكُونَ ظَهِيرًا " أي: معينا ومساعدا " لِلْمُجْرِمِينَ " أي:  لا أعين أحدا على معصية. 
وهذا وعد من موسى عليه السلام, بسبب منة اللّه عليه, أن لا يعين مجرما, كما فعل في قتل القبطي. 
وهذا يفيد أن النعم, تقتضي من العبد فعل الخير, وترك الشر. 
*" فأصبح في المدينة خائفا يترقب فإذا الذي استنصره بالأمس يستصرخه قال له موسى إنك لغوي مبين " (18)*
لما جرى منه  قتل الذي هو من عدوه " فَأَصْبَحَ فِي الْمَدِينَةِ خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ "  هل يشعر به آل فرعون, أم لا؟ وإنما خاف, لأنه قد علم, أنه لا يتجرأ أحد  على مثل هذه الحال, سوى موسى, من بني إسرائيل. 
فبينما هو على تلك الحال " فَإِذَا الَّذِي اسْتَنْصَرَهُ بِالْأَمْسِ " على عدوه " يَسْتَصْرِخُهُ " على قبطي آخر. 
" قَالَ لَهُ مُوسَى " موبخا على حاله " إِنَّكَ لَغَوِيٌّ مُبِينٌ " أي: بين الغواية, ظاهر الجراءة. 
*"  فلما أن أراد أن يبطش بالذي هو عدو لهما قال يا موسى أتريد أن تقتلني كما  قتلت نفسا بالأمس إن تريد إلا أن تكون جبارا في الأرض وما تريد أن تكون من  المصلحين " (19)*
" فَلَمَّا  أَنْ أَرَادَ أَنْ يَبْطِشَ " موسى " بِالَّذِي هُوَ عَدُوٌّ لَهُمَا " أي:  له وللمخاصم المستصرخ لموسى, أي: لم يزل اللجاج بين القبطي والإسرائيلي,  وهو يستغيث بموسى, فأخذته الحمية, حتى هم أن يبطش بالقبطي. 
" قَالَ " له القبطي زاجرا له عن قتله: " يَا مُوسَى أَتُرِيدُ أَنْ  تَقْتُلَنِي كَمَا قَتَلْتَ نَفْسًا بِالْأَمْسِ إِنْ تُرِيدُ إِلَّا أَنْ  تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ " لأن من أعظم آثار الجبار في الأرض, قتل  النفس بغير حق. 
" وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ " وإلا, فلو أردت الإصلاح, لحلت بيني وبينك, من غير قتل أحد. 
فانكف موسى عن قتله, وارعوى, لوعظه وزجره. 
وشاع الخبر بما جرى من موسى في هاتين القضيتين, حتى تراود ملأ فرعون, وفرعون على قتله, وتشاوروا على ذلك.
*" وجاء رجل من أقصى المدينة يسعى قال يا موسى إن الملأ يأتمرون بك ليقتلوك فاخرج إني لك من الناصحين " (20)*
فقيض اللّه, ذلك الرجل الناصح, وبادر إلى الإخبار لموسى بما اجتمع عليه رَأْيُ ملإهم. 
فقال: " وَجَاءَ رَجُلٌ مِنْ أَقْصَى الْمَدِينَةِ يَسْعَى " أي: ركضا على قدميه, من نصحه لموسى, وخوفه أن يوقعوا به, قبل أن يشعر. 
" قَالَ يَا مُوسَى إِنَّ الْمَلَأَ يَأْتَمِرُونَ بِكَ " أي: يتشاورون فيك  " لِيَقْتُلُوكَ فَاخْرُجْ " عن المدينة " إِنِّي لَكَ مِنَ النَّاصِحِينَ  " . 
*" فخرج منها خائفا يترقب قال رب نجني من القوم الظالمين " (21)*
فامتثل نصحه " فَخَرَجَ مِنْهَا خَائِفًا يَتَرَقَّبُ " أن يوقع به القتل, ودعا اللّه. 
" قَالَ رَبِّ نَجِّنِي مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ " فإنه قد تاب من  ذنبه وفعله غضبا, من غير قصد منه للقتل, فَتَوعُّدُهُمْ له, ظلم منهم  وجراءة. 
*" ولما توجه تلقاء مدين قال عسى ربي أن يهديني سواء السبيل " (22)*
" وَلَمَّا تَوَجَّهَ تِلْقَاءَ مَدْيَنَ " أي: قاصدا بوجهه مدين, وهو جنوبي فلسطين, حيث لا ملك فيه لفرعون. 
" قَالَ عَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ " أي: وسط  الطريق المختصر, الموصل إليها, بسهولة ورفق, فهداه اللّه سواء السبيل, فوصل  إلى مدين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (399)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(23) الى الأية(29)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*


*"  ولما ورد ماء مدين وجد عليه أمة من الناس يسقون ووجد من دونهم امرأتين  تذودان قال ما خطبكما قالتا لا نسقي حتى يصدر الرعاء وأبونا شيخ كبير "  (23)*
" وَلَمَّا  وَرَدَ مَاءَ مَدْيَنَ وَجَدَ عَلَيْهِ أُمَّةً مِنَ النَّاسِ يَسْقُونَ "  مواشيهم, وكانوا أهل ماشية كثيرة " وَوَجَدَ مِنْ دُونِهِمُ " أي: دون تلك  الأمة " امْرَأتَيْنِ تَذُودَانِ " غنمهما, عن حياض الناس, لعجزهما عن  مزاحمة الرجال, وبخلهم, وعدم مروءتهم, عن السقي لهما. 
" قَالَ " لهما موسى " مَا خَطْبُكُمَا " أي: ما شأنكما بهذه الحالة. 
" قَالَتَا لَا نَسْقِي حَتَّى يُصْدِرَ الرِّعَاءُ " أي: قد جرت العادة  أنه لا يحصل لنا سقي حتى يصدر الرعاء مواشيهم, فإذا خلا لنا الجو, سقينا. 
" وَأَبُونَا شَيْخٌ كَبِيرٌ " أي: لا قوة له على السقي, فليس فينا قوة, نقتدر بها, ولا لنا رجال, يزاحمون الرعاء. 
*" فسقى لهما ثم تولى إلى الظل فقال رب إني لما أنزلت إلي من خير فقير " (24)*
فرق لهما موسى عليه السلام ورحمهما " فَسَقَى لَهُمَا " غير طالب منهما الأجر, ولا له قصد, غير وجه اللّه تعالى. 
فلما سقي لهما, وكان ذلك وقت شدة حر, وسط النهار, بدليل قوله: " ثُمَّ تَوَلَّى إِلَى الظِّلِّ " مستريحا لتلك الظلال بعد التعب. 
" فَقَالَ " في تلك الحالة, مسترزقا ربه " رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ " . 
أي: إني مفتقر للخير, الذي تسوقه إليَّ,, وتيسره لي. 
وهذا سؤال منه بحاله, والسؤال بالحال, أبلغ من السؤال بلسان المقال. 
فلم يزل في هذه الحالة, داعيا ربه متملقا. 
وأما المرأتان, فذهبتا إلى أبيهما, وأخبرتاه بما جرى. 
*"  فجاءته إحداهما تمشي على استحياء قالت إن أبي يدعوك ليجزيك أجر ما سقيت  لنا فلما جاءه وقص عليه القصص قال لا تخف نجوت من القوم الظالمين " (25)*
فأرسل أبوهما, إحداهما إلى موسى, فجاءته " تَمْشِي عَلَى اسْتِحْيَاءٍ " . 
وهذا يدل على كرم عنصرها, وخلقها الحسن, فإن الحياء من الأخلاق الفاضلة, وخصوصا في النساء. 
ويدل على أن موسى عليه السلام, لم يكن فيما فعله من السقي, بمنزلة الأجير  والخادم, الذي لا يستحى منه عادة, وإنما هو عزيز النفس, رأت من حسن خلقه,  ومكارم أخلاقه, ما أوجب لها الحياء منه. 
" قَالَتِ " له: " إِنَّ أَبِي يَدْعُوكَ لِيَجْزِيَكَ أَجْرَ مَا سَقَيْتَ  لَنَا " أي: لا لِمَنٍّ عليك, بل أنت الذي ابتدأتنا بالإحسان, وإنما قصده  أن يكافئك على إحسانك. 
فأجابها موسى. 
" فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُ وَقَصَّ عَلَيْهِ الْقَصَصَ " من ابتداء السبب الموجب  لهربه, إلى أن وصل إليه " قَالَ " مسكنا روعه, جابرا قلبه: " لَا تَخَفْ  نَجَوْتَ مِنَ الْقَوْمِ الظَّالِمِينَ " أي: ليذهب خوفك وروعك, فإن اللّه  نجاك منهم, حيث وصلت إلى هذا المحل, الذي ليس لهم عليه سلطان. 
*" قالت إحداهما يا أبت استأجره إن خير من استأجرت القوي الأمين " (26)*
" قَالَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا " أي: إحدى ابنتيه " يَا أَبَتِ اسْتَأْجِرْهُ " أي: اجعله أجيرا عندك, يرعى الغنم ويسقيها. 
" إِنَّ خَيْرَ مَنِ اسْتَأْجَرْتَ الْقَوِيُّ الْأَمِينُ " أي: إن موسى,  أولى من استؤجر, فإنه جمع القوة والأمانة, وخير أجير استؤجر, من جمعهما,  القوة, والقدرة, على ما استؤجر عليه, والأمانة فيه بعدم الخيانة. 
وهذان الوصفان, ينبغي اعتبارهما في كل من يتولى للإنسان عملا, بإجارة أو غيرها. 
فإن الخلل لا يكون إلا بفقدهما, أو فقد إحداهما. 
وأما باجتماعهما, فإن العمل يتم ويكمل. 
وإنما قالت ذلك, لأنها شاهدت من قوة موسى عند السقي لهما, ونشاطه, ما عرفت  به قوته, وشاهدت من أمانته وديانته, وأنه رحمهما في حالة, لا يرجى نفعهما,  وإنما قصده بذلك, وجه اللّه تعالى. 
*"  قال إني أريد أن أنكحك إحدى ابنتي هاتين على أن تأجرني ثماني حجج فإن  أتممت عشرا فمن عندك وما أريد أن أشق عليك ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصالحين "  (27)*
" قَالَ "  صاحب مدين لموسى " إِنِّي أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُنْكِحَكَ إِحْدَى ابْنَتَيَّ  هَاتَيْنِ عَلَى أَنْ تَأْجُرَنِي " أي تصير أجيرا عندي " ثَمَانِيَ حِجَجٍ  " . 
أي: ثماني سنين. 
" فَإِنْ أَتْمَمْتَ عَشْرًا فَمِنْ عِنْدِكَ " تبرع منك, لا شيء واجب عليك. 
" وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ " فأحتم عشر السنين, وما أريد أن  أستأجرك, لأكلفك أعمالا شاقة, وإنما استأجرتك, لعمل سهل يسير, لا مشقة فيه "  سَتَجِدُنِي إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " فرغبه في سهولة  العمل, وفي حسن المعاملة. 
وهذا يدل على أن الرجل الصالح, ينبغي له أن يحسن خلقه, مهما أمكنه, وأن الذي يطلب منه, أبلغ من غيره. 
*" قال ذلك بيني وبينك أيما الأجلين قضيت فلا عدوان علي والله على ما نقول وكيل " (28)*
" قَالَ "  موسى عليه السلام - مجيبا له فيما طلبه منه -: " ذَلِكَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ  " أي هذا الشرط, الذي أنت ذكرت, رضيت به, وقد تم فيما بيني وبينك. 
" أَيَّمَا الْأَجَلَيْنِ قَضَيْتُ فَلَا عُدْوَانَ عَلَيَّ " سواء قضيت  الثماني الواجبة, أم تبرعت بالزائد عليها " وَاللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ  وَكِيلٌ " حافظ يراقبنا, ويعلم ما تعاقدنا عليه. 
وهذا الرجل, أبو المرأتين, صاحب مدين, ليس بشعيب النبي المعروف, كما اشتهر  عند كثير من الناس, فإن هذا, قول لم يدل عليه دليل وغاية ما يكون, أن شعيبا  عليه السلام, قد كانت بلده مدين, وهذه القضية, جرت في مدين, فأين الملازمة  بين الأمرين؟ وأيضا, فإنه غير معلوم, أن موسى أدرك زمان شعيب, فكيف  بشخصه؟!! ولو كان ذلك الرجل شعيبا, لذكره اللّه تعالى, ولسمته المرأتان. 
وأيضا فإن شعيبا, عليه الصلاة والسلام, قد أهلك اللّه قومه بتكذيبهم إياه. 
ولم يبق إلا من آمن به. 
وقد أعاذ اللّه المؤمنين به, أن يرضوا لبنتي نبيهم, بمنعهما عن الماء, وصد  ماشيتهما, حتى يأتيهما رجل غريب, فيحسن إليهما, ويسقي ماشيتهما. 
وما كان شعيب, ليرضى أن يرعى موسى عنده, ويكون خادما له, وهو أفضل منه, وأعلى درجة, إلا أن يقال: هذا قبل نبوة موسى, فلا منافاة. 
وعلى كل حال, لا يعتمد على أنه شعيب النبي, بغير نقل صحيح عن النبي صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, واللّه أعلم.
*"  فلما قضى موسى الأجل وسار بأهله آنس من جانب الطور نارا قال لأهله امكثوا  إني آنست نارا لعلي آتيكم منها بخبر أو جذوة من النار لعلكم تصطلون " (29)*
" فَلَمَّا  قَضَى مُوسَى الْأَجَلَ " يحتمل أنه قضى الأجل الواجب, أو الزائد عليه, كما  هو الظن بموسى, ووفائه, اشتاق إلى الوصول إلى أهله, ووالدته, وعشيرته,  ووطنه. 
وظن من طول المدة, أنهم قد تناسوا ما صدر منه. 
" وَسَارَ بِأَهْلِهِ " قاصدا مصر " آنَسَ " أي: أبصر " مِنْ جَانِبِ  الطُّورِ نَارًا قَالَ لِأَهْلِهِ امْكُثُوا إِنِّي آنَسْتُ نَارًا  لَعَلِّي آتِيكُمْ مِنْهَا بِخَبَرٍ أَوْ جَذْوَةٍ مِنَ النَّارِ  لَعَلَّكُمْ تَصْطَلُونَ " وكان قد أصابهم البرد, وتاهوا الطريق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (400)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(30) الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*


*" فلما أتاها نودي من شاطئ الوادي الأيمن في البقعة المباركة من الشجرة أن يا موسى إني أنا الله رب العالمين "(30)* 
" فَلَمَّا  أَتَاهَا نُودِيَ مِنْ شَاطِئِ الْوَادِي الْأَيْمَنِ فِي الْبُقْعَةِ  الْمُبَارَكَةِ مِنَ الشَّجَرَةِ أَنْ يَا مُوسَى إِنِّي أَنَا اللَّهُ  رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ " فأخبر بألوهيته, وربوبيته. 
ويلزم من ذلك, أن يأمره بعبادته, وتألهه, كما صرح به في الآية الأخرى " فَاعْبُدْنِي وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ لِذِكْرِي " .
*" وأن ألق عصاك فلما رآها تهتز كأنها جان ولى مدبرا ولم يعقب يا موسى أقبل ولا تخف إنك من الآمنين " (31)*
" وَأَنْ  أَلْقِ عَصَاكَ " فألقاها " فَلَمَّا رَآهَا تَهْتَزُّ " تسعى سعيا شديدا,  ولها سورة مُهِيلة " كَأَنَّهَا جَانٌّ " ذَكَرُ الحيات العظيم. 
" وَلَّى مُدْبِرًا وَلَمْ يُعَقِّبْ " أي: يرجع, لاستيلاء الروع على قلبه. 
فقال اللّه له: " يَا مُوسَى أَقْبِلْ وَلَا تَخَفْ إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآمِنِينَ " وهذا أبلغ ما يكون في التأمين, وعدم الخوف. 
قإن قوله: " أَقْبِلْ " يقتضي الأمر بإقباله, ويجب عليه الامتثال. 
ولكن قد يكون إقباله, وهو لم يزل في الأمر المخوف, فقال: " وَلَا تَخَفْ " أمر له بشيئين, إقباله, وأن لا يكون في قلبه خوف. 
ولكن يبقى احتمال, وهو أنه, قد يقبل وهو غير خائف, ولكن لا تحصل له الوقاية  والأمن من المكروه, فلذلك قال: " إِنَّكَ مِنَ الْآمِنِينَ " فحينئذ اندفع  المحذور من جميع الوجوه. 
فأقبل موسى عليه السلام, غير خائف, ولا مرعوب, بل مطمئنا, واثقا بخبر ربه, قد ازداد إيمانه, وتم يقينه. 
فهذه آية, أراه اللّه إياها, قبل ذهابه إلى فرعون, ليكون على يقين تام, فيكون أجرا له, وأقوى وأصلب. 
*"  اسلك يدك في جيبك تخرج بيضاء من غير سوء واضمم إليك جناحك من الرهب فذانك  برهانان من ربك إلى فرعون وملئه إنهم كانوا قوما فاسقين " (32)*

ثم أراه  الآية الأخرى فقال: " اسْلُكْ يَدَكَ " أي: أدخلها " فِي جَيْبِكَ تَخْرُجْ  بَيْضَاءَ مِنْ غَيْرِ سُوءٍ " فسلكها وأخرجها, كما ذكر اللّه تعالى. 
" وَاضْمُمْ إِلَيْكَ جَنَاحَكَ مِنَ الرَّهْبِ " أي ضم جناحك وهو عضدك إلى جنبك ليزول عنك الرهب والخوف. 
" فَذَانِكَ " أي: انقلاب العصا حية, وخروج اليد بيضاء من غير سوء. 
" بُرْهَانَانِ مِنْ رَبِّكَ " أي: حجتان قاطعتان من اللّه. 
" إِلَى فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلَئِهِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُوا قَوْمًا فَاسِقِينَ " فلا  يكفيهم مجرد الإنذار وأمر الرسول إياهم, بل لا بد من الآيات الباهرة, إن  نفعت. 
*" قال رب إني قتلت منهم نفسا فأخاف أن يقتلون " (33)*
" قَالَ " موسى عليه السلام, معتذرا من ربه, وسائلا له المعونة على ما حمله, وذاكرا له الموانع, التي فيه, ليزيل ربه ما يحذره منها. 
" رَبِّ إِنِّي قَتَلْتُ مِنْهُمْ نَفْسًا " أي: " فَأَخَافُ أَنْ   يَقْتُلُونِي وَأَخِي هَارُونُ هُوَ أَفْصَحُ مِنِّي لِسَانًا فَأَرْسِلْهُ  مَعِي رِدْءًا ءا " أي: معاونا ومساعدا "  يُصَدِّقُنِي " فإنه مع تضافر  الأخبار, يقوى الحق " إِنِّي أَخَافُ أَنْ  يُكَذِّبُونِ " . 
*" قال سنشد عضدك بأخيك ونجعل لكما سلطانا فلا يصلون إليكما بآياتنا أنتما ومن اتبعكما الغالبون " (35)*
فأجابه اللّه إلى سؤاله فقال: " سَنَشُدُّ عَضُدَكَ بِأَخِيكَ " أي: نعاونك به ونقويك. 
ثم أزال عنه محذور القتل, فقال: " وَنَجْعَلُ لَكُمَا سُلْطَانًا " أي:  تسلطا, وتمكنا من الدعوة, بالحجة, والهيبة الإلهية من عدوهما " فَلَا  يَصِلُونَ إِلَيْكُمَا " . 
وذلك بسبب آياتنا, وما دلت عليه من الحق, وما أزعجت به من باشرها ونظر إليها. 
فهي التي بها حصل لكما السلطان, واندفع بها عنكم, كيد عدوكم, وصارت لكم أبلغ من الجنود, أولي الْعَدَدِ والْعُدَدِ. 
" أَنْتُمَا وَمَنِ اتَّبَعَكُمَا الْغَالِبُونَ " وهذا وعد لموسى في ذلك  الوقت, وهو وحده فريد, وقد رجع إلى بلده, بعد ما كان شريدا. 
فلم تزل الأحوال تتطور, والأمور تنتقل, حتى أنجز له موعوده, ومكنه من العباد والبلاد, وصار له ولأتباعه, الغلبة والظهور. 
*" فلما جاءهم موسى بآياتنا بينات قالوا ما هذا إلا سحر مفترى وما سمعنا بهذا في آبائنا الأولين " (36)*
فذهب موسى  برسالة ربه " فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُمْ مُوسَى بِآيَاتِنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ " واضحات  الدلالة على ما قال لهم, ليس فيها قصور, ولا خفاء. 
" قَالُوا " على وجه الظلم, والعلو, والعناد " مَا هَذَا إِلَّا سِحْرٌ  مُفْتَرًى " كما قال فرعون في تلك الحال, التي ظهر فيها الحق, واستعلى على  الباطل, واضمحل الباطل, وخضع له الرؤساء العارفون حقائق الأمور " إِنَّهُ  لَكَبِيرُكُمُ الَّذِي عَلَّمَكُمُ السِّحْرَ " (هذا, وهو الذكي غير الزكي  الذي بلغ من المكر والخداع والكيد, ما قصه اللّه علينا وقد علم " مَا  أَنْزَلَ هَؤُلَاءِ إِلَّا رَبُّ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " ولكن الشقاء  غالب. 
" وَمَا سَمِعْنَا بِهَذَا فِي آبَائِنَا الْأَوَّلِينَ " وقد كذبوا في  ذلك, فإن اللّه أرسل يوسف, قبل موسى كما قال تعالى " وَلَقَدْ جَاءَكُمْ  يُوسُفُ مِنْ قَبْلُ بِالْبَيِّنَاتِ فَمَا زِلْتُمْ فِي شَكٍّ مِمَّا  جَاءَكُمْ بِهِ حَتَّى إِذَا هَلَكَ قُلْتُمْ لَنْ يَبْعَثَ اللَّهُ مِنْ  بَعْدِهِ رَسُولًا كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ اللَّهُ مَنْ هُوَ مُسْرِفٌ مُرْتَابٌ "  . 
*" وقال موسى ربي أعلم بمن جاء بالهدى من عنده ومن تكون له عاقبة الدار إنه لا يفلح الظالمون " (37)*
" وَقَالَ  مُوسَى " حين زعموا أن الذي جاءهم به سحر وضلال, وأن ما هم عليه هو الهدى: "  رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى مِنْ عِنْدِهِ وَمَنْ تَكُونُ  لَهُ عَاقِبَةُ الدَّارِ " . 
أي: إذا لم تفد المقابلة معكم, وتبيين الآيات البينات, وأبيتم إلا التمادي  في غيكم, واللجاج على كفركم, فاللّه تعالى العالم بالمهتدي وغيره, ومن تكون  له عاقبة الدار, نحن أم أنتم " إِنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الظَّالِمُونَ " . 
فصار عاقبة الدار لموسى وأتباعه, والفلاح, والفوز. 
وصار لأولئك, الخسار, وسوء العاقبة والهلاك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (401)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(38) الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*


*"  وقال فرعون يا أيها الملأ ما علمت لكم من إله غيري فأوقد لي يا هامان على  الطين فاجعل لي صرحا لعلي أطلع إلى إله موسى وإني لأظنه من الكاذبين " (38)*
" وَقَالَ  فِرْعَوْنُ " متجرئا على ربه, ومموها على قومه السفهاء, ضعفاء العقول: "  يَا أَيُّهَا الْمَلَأُ مَا عَلِمْتُ لَكُمْ مِنْ إِلَهٍ غَيْرِي " أي: أنا  وحدي, إلهكم ومعبودكم. 
ولو كان ثَمَّ إله غيري, لعلمته. 
فانظر إلى هذا الورع التام من فرعون, حيث لم يقل " ما لكم من إله غيري " . 
وهذا, لأنه عندهم, العالم الفاضل, الذي مهما قال, فهو الحق, ومهما أمر, أطاعوه. 
فلما قال هذه المقالة, التي قد تحتمل أن ثَمَّ إلها غيره, أراد أن يحقق  النفي, الذي جعل فيه ذلك الاحتمال, فقال لـ " هامان " : " فَأَوْقِدْ لِي  يَاهَامَانُ عَلَى الطِّينِ " ليجعل له لبنا من فخار. 
" فَاجْعَلْ لِي صَرْحًا " أي: بناء عاليا " لَعَلِّي أَطَّلِعُ إِلَى إِلَهِ مُوسَى وَإِنِّي لَأَظُنُّهُ مِنَ الْكَاذِبِينَ " . 
ولكن سنحقق هذا الظن, ونريكم كذب موسى. 
فانظر هذه الجراءة العظيمة, على اللّه, التي ما بلغها آدمي. 
كذب موسى, وادَّعى أنه اللّه, ونفى أن يكون له علم بالإله الحق, وفعل الأسباب, ليتوصل إلى إله موسى, وكل هذا ترويج. 
ولكن العجب من هؤلاء الملأ, الذين يزعمون أنهم كبار المملكة, المدبرون  لشئونها, كيف لعب هذا الرجل بعقولهم, واستخف أحلامهم, وهذا لفسقهم, الذي  صار صفة راسخة فيهم. 
فسد دينهم, ثم تبع ذلك, فساد عقولهم, فنسألك اللهم, الثبات على الإيمان,  وأن لا تزيغ قلوبنا, بعد إذ هديتنا, وأن تهب لنا من لدنك رحمة إنك أنت  الوهاب. 
*" واستكبر هو وجنوده في الأرض بغير الحق وظنوا أنهم إلينا لا يرجعون " (39)*
قال تعالى: "  وَاسْتَكْبَرَ هُوَ وَجُنُودُهُ فِي الْأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ الْحَقِّ "  استكبروا على عباد اللّه, وساموهم سوء العذاب, واستكبروا على رسل اللّه,  وما جاءوهم به من الآيات. 
فكذبوها, وزعموا أن ما هم عليه, أعلى منها وأفضل. 
" وَظَنُّوا أَنَّهُمْ إِلَيْنَا لَا يُرْجَعُونَ " فلذلك تجرأوا. 
وإلا فلو علموا, وظنوا أنهم يرجعون إلى اللّه, لما كان منهم ما كان. 

*" فأخذناه وجنوده فنبذناهم في اليم فانظر كيف كان عاقبة الظالمين " (40)*
"  فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ " عندما استمر عنادهم وبغيهم " فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ  فِي الْيَمِّ فَانْظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ الظَّالِمِينَ " كانت شر  العواقب وأخسرها عاقبة, أعقبتها العقوبة الدنيوية المستمرة, المتصلة  بالعقوبة الأخروية. 
*" وجعلناهم أئمة يدعون إلى النار ويوم القيامة لا ينصرون " (41)*
"  وَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ أَئِمَّةً يَدْعُونَ إِلَى النَّارِ " أي جعلنا فرعون  وملأه, من الأئمة, الذين يقتدي بهم, ويمشي خلفهم إلى دار الخزي والشقاء. 
" وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ لَا يُنْصَرُونَ " من عذاب اللّه, فهم أضعف شيء,  عن دفعه عن أنفسهم, وليس لهم من دون اللّه, من ولي ولا نصير. 
*" وأتبعناهم في هذه الدنيا لعنة ويوم القيامة هم من المقبوحين " (42)*

"  وَأَتْبَعْنَاهُ  مْ فِي هَذِهِ الدُّنْيَا لَعْنَةً " أي: وأتبعناهم, زيادة  في عقوبتهم وخزيهم, في الدنيا لعنة, يلعنون, ولهم عقد الخلق, الثناء  القبيح, والمقت والذم. 
وهذا أمر مشاهد, فهم أئمة الملعونين في الدنيا, ومقدمتهم. 
" وَيَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ هُمْ مِنَ الْمَقْبُوحِينَ " المبعدين, المستقذرة أفعالهم. 
الذين اجتمع عليهم مقت اللّه, ومقت خلقه, ومقت أنفسهم. 
*" ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب من بعد ما أهلكنا القرون الأولى بصائر للناس وهدى ورحمة لعلهم يتذكرون " (43)*
" وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا مُوسَى الْكِتَابَ " وهو التوراة " مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا أَهْلَكْنَا  الْقُرُونَ الْأُولَى " الذين كان خاتمتهم, في الإهلاك العام, فرعون  وجنوده. 
وهذا دليل على أنه بعد نزول التوراة, انقطع الهلاك العام, وشرع جهاد الكفار بالسيف. 
" بَصَائِرَ لِلنَّاسِ " أي: كتاب اللّه, الذي أنزله على موسى, فيه بصائر  للناس, أي: أمور يبصرون بها, ما ينفعهم, وما يضرهم, فتقوم الحجة على  العاصي, وينتفع بها المؤمن, فتكون رحمة في حقه, وهداية إلى الصراط  المستقيم, ولهذا قال: " وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةً لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ " .  
ولما قص اللّه على رسوله, ما قص من هذه الأخبار الغيبية, نبه العباد, على  أن هذا خبر إلهي محض, ليس للرسول, طريق إلى علمه, إلا من جهة الوحي, ولهذا  قال: 
*" وما كنت بجانب الغربي إذ قضينا إلى موسى الأمر وما كنت من الشاهدين "(44)*
" وَمَا  كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الْغَرْبِيِّ " أي: بجانب الطور الغربي " إِذْ قَضَيْنَا  إِلَى مُوسَى الْأَمْرَ وَمَا كُنْتَ مِنَ الشَّاهِدِينَ " على ذلك, حتى  يقال: إنه وصل إليك من هذا الطريق. 
*" ولكنا أنشأنا قرونا فتطاول عليهم العمر وما كنت ثاويا في أهل مدين تتلو عليهم آياتنا ولكنا كنا مرسلين "(45)* 
" وَلَكِنَّا أَنْشَأْنَا قُرُونًا فَتَطَاوَلَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْعُمُرُ " فاندرس العلم, ونسيت آياته. 
فبعثناك في وقت اشتدت الحاجة إليك, وإلى ما علمناك, وأوحينا إليك. 
" وَمَا كُنْتَ ثَاوِيًا " أي: مقيما " فِي أَهْلِ مَدْيَنَ تَتْلُو  عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا " أي: تعلمهم, وتتعلم منهم, حتى أخبرت بما أخبرت, من  شأن موسى في مدين. 
" وَلَكِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ " أي: ولكن ذلك الخبر, الذي جئت به عن  موسى, أثر من آثار إرسالنا إياك, وَوَحْيٌ لا سبيل لك إلى علمه, بدون  إرسالنا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (402)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(46) الى الأية(51)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*


*" وما كنت بجانب الطور إذ نادينا ولكن رحمة من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يتذكرون " (46)*
" وَمَا  كُنْتَ بِجَانِبِ الطُّورِ إِذْ نَادَيْنَا " موسى, وَأمرناه أن يأتي القوم  الظالمين, ويبلغهم رسالتنا, ويريهم من آياتنا وعجائبنا, ما قصصنا عليك. 
والمقصود, أن الما جريات, التي جرت لموسى, عليه الصلاة والسلام, في هذه  الأماكن, فقصصتها كما هي, من غير زيادة ولا نقص, لا يخلو من أحد أمرين. 
إما أن تكون حضرتها وشاهدتها, أو ذهبت إلى محالِّها, فتعلمتها من أهلها. 
فحينئذ قد لا يدل ذلك, على أنك رسول اللّه, إذ الأمور التي يخبر بها عن شهادة ودراسة, من الأمور المشتركه, غير المختصة بالأنبياء. 
ولكن هذا قد عُلِمَ وتُيُقِّن أنه ما كان وما صار. 
فأولياؤك وأعداؤك, يعلمون عدم ذلك. 
فتعين الأمر الثاني, وهو: أن هذا جاءك من قِبَلِ اللّه ووحيه وإرساله. 
فثبت بالدليل القطعي, صحة رسالتك, ورحمة اللّه بك للعباد, ولهذا قال: "   وَلَكِنْ رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ لِتُنْذِرَ قَوْمًا مَا أَتَاهُمْ مِنْ  نَذِيرٍ مِنْ قَبْلِكَ " أي: العرب, وقريش, فإن الرسالة عندهم, لا تعرف وقت  إرسال الرسول وقبله بأزمان متطاولة. 
" لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ " تفصيل الخير, فيفعلونه, والشر فيتركونه. 
فإذا كنت بهذه المنزلة, كان الواجب عليهم, المبادرة إلى الإيمان بك, وشكر هذه النعمة, التي لا يقادر قدرها, ولا يدرك شكرها. 
وإنذاره للعرب, لا ينفي, أن يكون مرسلا لغيرهم, فإنه عربي, والقرآن الذي نزل عليه, عربي, وأول من باشر بدعوته, العرب. 
فكانت رسالته لهم أصلا, ولغيرهم تبعا, كما قال تعالى " أَكَانَ لِلنَّاسِ  عَجَبًا أَنْ أَوْحَيْنَا إِلَى رَجُلٍ مِنْهُمْ أَنْ أَنْذِرِ النَّاسَ " "  قُلْ يَا أَيُّهَا النَّاسُ إِنِّي رَسُولُ اللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ جَمِيعًا "  . 
*" ولولا أن تصيبهم مصيبة بما قدمت أيديهم فيقولوا ربنا لولا أرسلت إلينا رسولا فنتبع آياتك ونكون من المؤمنين "(47)* 
" وَلَوْلَا  أَنْ تُصِيبَهُمْ مُصِيبَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ " من الكفر  والمعاصي " فَيَقُولُوا رَبَّنَا لَوْلَا أَرْسَلْتَ إِلَيْنَا رَسُولًا  فَنَتَّبِعَ آيَاتِكَ وَنَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " أي: فأرسلناك يا  محمد, لدفع حجتهم, وقطع مقالتهم. 

*"  فلما جاءهم الحق من عندنا قالوا لولا أوتي مثل ما أوتي موسى أولم يكفروا  بما أوتي موسى من قبل قالوا سحران تظاهرا وقالوا إنا بكل كافرون " (48)*
" فَلَمَّا  جَاءَهُمُ الْحَقُّ " الذي لا شك فيه " مِنْ عِنْدِنَا " وهو القرآن, الذي  أوحيناه إليك " قَالُوا " مكذبين له, ومعترضين بما ليس يعترض به: " لَوْلَا  أُوتِيَ مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ مُوسَى " أي أنزل عليه كتاب من السماء جملة  واحدة. 
أي: فأما ما دام ينزل متفرقا, فإنه ليس من عند اللّه. 
وأي دليل في هذا؟ وأي شبهة أنه ليس من عند اللّه, حين نزل مفرقا؟ بل من  كمال هذا القرآن, واعتناء اللّه بمن أنزل عليه, أن نزل متفرقا, ليثبت اللّه  به فؤاد رسوله, ويحصل زيادة الإيمان للمؤمنين. 
" وَلَا يَأْتُونَكَ بِمَثَلٍ إِلَّا جِئْنَاكَ بِالْحَقِّ وَأَحْسَنَ تَفْسِيرًا " . 
وأيضا, فإن قياسهم على كتاب موسى, قياس قد نقضوه, فكيف يقيسونه على كتاب  كفروا به, ولم يؤمنوا؟ ولهذا قال " أَوَلَمْ يَكْفُرُوا بِمَا أُوتِيَ  مُوسَى مِنْ قَبْلُ قَالُوا سِحْرَانِ تَظَاهَرَا " أي: القرآن والتوراة,  تعاونا في سحرهما, وإضلال الناس " وَقَالُوا إِنَّا بِكُلٍّ كَافِرُونَ " .  
فثبت بهذا, أن القوم يريدون إبطال الحق, بما ليس ببرهان, وينقضونه بما لا  ينقض, ويقولون الأقوال المتناقضة المختلفة, وهذا شأن كل كافر. 
ولهذا صرح أنهم كفروا بالكتابين والرسولين " وَقَالُوا إِنَّا بِكُلٍّ كَافِرُونَ " . 
ولكن هل كفرهم بهما, كان طلبا للحق, واتباعا لأمر عندهم, خير منهما, أم مجرد هوى؟ 
*" قل فأتوا بكتاب من عند الله هو أهدى منهما أتبعه إن كنتم صادقين " (49)*

قال تعالى  ملزما لهم بذلك: " قُلْ فَأْتُوا بِكِتَابٍ مِنْ عِنْدِ اللَّهِ هُوَ  أَهْدَى مِنْهُمَا " أي من التوراة والقرآن " أَتَّبِعْهُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ " ولا سبيل لهم, ولا لغيرهم, أن يأتوا بمثلهما, فإنه ما طرق  العالم, منذ خلقه اللّه, مثل هذين الكتابين, علما, وهدى, وبيانا, ورحمة  للخلق. 
وهذا من كمال الإنصاف من الداعي أن قال: مقصودي, الحق والهدى والرشد. 
وقد جئتكم بهذا الكتاب, المشتمل على ذلك, الموافق لكتاب موسى. 
فيجب علينا جميعا الإذعان لهما, واتباعهما, من حيث كونهما هدى وحقا. 
فإن جئتموني بكتاب من عند اللّه, هو أهدى منهما, اتبعته. 
وإلا, فلا أترك هدى وحقا قد علمته لغير هدى وحق. 
*" فإن لم يستجيبوا لك فاعلم أنما يتبعون أهواءهم ومن أضل ممن اتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله إن الله لا يهدي القوم الظالمين " (50)*

" فَإِنْ  لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ " فلم يأتوا بكتاب أهدى منهما " فَاعْلَمْ  أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ " أي: فاعلم أن تركهم اتباعك, ليسوا  ذاهبين إلى حق يعرفونه, ولا إلى هدى, وإنما ذلك مجرد اتباع لأهوائهم. 
" وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّنَ اتَّبَعَ هَوَاهُ بِغَيْرِ هُدًى مِنَ اللَّهِ "  فهذا من أضل الناس, حيث عرض عليه الهدى, والصراط المستقيم, الموصل إلى  اللّه وإلى دار كرامته, فلم يلتفت إليه, ولم يقبل عليه. 
ودعاه هواه إلى سلوك الطرق الموصلة إلى الهلاك والشقاء, فاتبعه, وترك الهدى. 
فهل أحد أضل ممن هذا وصفه؟!! ولكن ظلمه وعدوانه, وعدم محبته للحق, هو الذي  أوجب له: أن يبقى على ضلاله ولا يهديه اللّه, فلهذا قال: " إِنَّ اللَّهَ  لَا يَهْدِي الْقَوْمَ الظَّالِمِينَ " أي: الذي صار الظلم لهم وصفا  والعناد لهم نعتا, جاءهم الهدى فرفضوه, وعرض لهم الهوى, فتبعوه. 
سدوا على أنفسهم أبواب الهداية وطرقها, وفتحوا عليهم أبواب الغواية وسبلها. 
فهم في غيهم وظلمهم يعمهون, وفي شقائهم وهلاكهم, يترددون. 
وفي قوله: " فَإِنْ لَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَكَ فَاعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا  يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ " دليل على أن كل من لم يستجب للرسول, وذهب إلى  قول مخالف لقول الرسول, فإنه لم يذهب إلى هدى, وإنما ذهب إلى هوى. 
*" ولقد وصلنا لهم القول لعلهم يتذكرون " (51)*

" وَلَقَدْ  وَصَّلْنَا لَهُمُ الْقَوْلَ " أي: تابعناه وواصلناه, وأنزلناه شيئا فشيئا,  رحمة بهم ولطفا " لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ " حين تتكرر عليهم آياته,  وتنزل عليهم بيناته وقت الحاجة إليها. 
فصار نزوله متفرقا, رحمة بهم, فلم اعترضوا على ما هو من مصالحهم؟ فصل في  ذكر بعض الفوائد والعبر في هذه القصة العجيبة فمنها أن آيات اللّه وعبره,  وأيامه في الأمم السابقة, إنما يستفيد بها ويستنير, المؤمنون, فعلى حسب  إيمان العبد, تكون عبرته. 
وإن اللّه تعالى إنما يسوق القصص, لأجلهم. 
وأما غيرهم, فلا يعبأ اللّه بهم, وليس لهم منها نور وهدى. 
ومنها: أن اللّه تعالى, إذا أراد أمرا, هيأ أسبابه, وأتى بها شيئا فشيئا بالتدريج, لا دفعة واحدة. 
ومنها: أن الأمة المستضعفة, ولو بلغت في الضعف ما بلغت, لا ينبغي لها أن  يستولى عليها الكسل, عن طلب حقها, ولا الإياس من ارتقائها إلى أعلى الأمور,  خصوصا إذا كانوا مظلومين, كما استنقذ اللّه, أمة بني إسرائيل, الأمة  الضعيفة, من أسر فرعون وملإه, ومكنهم في الأرض, وملكهم بلادهم. 
ومنها: أن الأمة ما دامت ذليلة مقهورة, لا تأخذ حقها, ولا تتكلم به, لا يقوم لها أمر دينها ولا دنياها, ولا يكون لها إمامة فيه. 
ومنها: لطف اللّه بأم موسى, وتهوينه عليها المصيبة, بالبشارة, بأن اللّه سيرد إليها ابنها, ويجعله من المرسلين. 
ومنها: أن اللّه يقدر على عبده بعض المشاق, لينيله سرورا أعظم من ذلك, أو يدفع عنه شرا أكثر منه. 
كما قدر على أم موسى, ذلك الحزن الشديد, والهم البليغ, الذي هو وسيلة إلى  أن يصل إليها ابنها, على وجه تطمئن به نفسها, وتقربه عينها, وتزداد به غبطة  وسرورا. 
ومنها: أن الخوف الطبيعي من الخلق, لا ينافي الإيمان ولا يزيله, كما جرى لأم موسى, ولموسى من تلك المخاوف. 
ومنها: أن الإيمان يزيد وينقص. 
وأن من أعظم ما يزيد به الإيمان, ويتم به اليقين, الصبر عند المزعجات, والتثبيت من اللّه, عند المقلقات, كما قال تعالى. 
" لَوْلَا أَنْ رَبَطْنَا عَلَى قَلْبِهَا لِتَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ " أي: ليزداد إيمانها بذلك, ويطمئن قلبها. 
ومنها: أن من أعظم نعم اللّه عبده, وأعظم معونة للعبد على أموره, تثبيت  اللّه إياه, وربط جأشه وقلبه عند المخاوف, وعند الأمور المذهلة, فإنه بذلك,  يتمكن من القول الصواب, والفعل الصواب. 
بخلاف من استمر قلقه وروعه, وانزعاجه, فإنه يضيع فكره, ويذهل عقله, فلا ينتفع بنفسه في تلك الحال. 
منها: أن العبد - ولو عرف أن القضاء والقدر, ووعد اللّه نافذ لا بد منه -  فإنه لا يهمل فعل الأسباب, التي أمر بها, ولا يكون ذلك منافيا لإيمانه بخبر  اللّه. 
فإن اللّه قد وعد أم موسى, أن يرده عليها, ومع ذلك, اجتهدت في رده, وأرسلت أخته لتقصه وتطلبه. 
ومنها: جواز خروج المرأة في حوائجها, وتكليمها للرجال, من غير محذور, كما جرى لأخت موسى, وابنتي صاحب مدين. 
ومنها: جواز أخذ الأجرة على الكفالة والرضاع, والدلالة على من يفعل ذلك. 
ومنها: أن اللّه من رحمته بعبده الضعيف, الذي يريد إكرامه, أن يريه من  آياته, ويشهده من بيناته, ما يزيد به إيمانه, كما رد الله موسى إلى أمه,  لتعلم أن وعد اللّه حق. 
ومنها: أن قتل الكافر, الذي له عهد بعقد أو بعرف, لا يجوز. 
فإن موسى عليه السلام عدَّ قتله القبطي الكافر, ذنبا, واستغفر اللّه منه. 
ومنها: أن الذي يقتل النفوس بغير حق, يعد من الجبارين, الذين يفسدون في الأرض. 
ومنها: أن من قتل النفوس بغير حق, وزعم أنه يريد الإصلاح في الأرض, وتهييب  أهل المعاصي, فإنه كاذب في ذلك, وهو مفسد كما حكى اللّه قول القبطي " إِنْ  تُرِيدُ إِلَّا أَنْ تَكُونَ جَبَّارًا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَمَا تُرِيدُ أَنْ  تَكُونَ مِنَ الْمُصْلِحِينَ " على وجه التقرير له, لا الإنكار. 
ومنها: أن إخبار الرجل غيره بما قيل فيه, على وجه التحذير له, من شر, يقع,  فيه, لا يكون ذلك نميمة - بل قد يكون واجبا - كما أخبر ذلك الرجل موسى,  ناصحا له ومحذرا. 
ومنها: أنه إذا خاف القتل والتلف في الإقامة, فإنه لا يلقي بيده إلى التهلكة, ولا يستسلم لذلك, بل يذهب عنه, كما فعل موسى. 
ومنها: أنه عند تزاحم المفسدتين, إذا كان لا بد من ارتكاب إحداهما فإنه يرتكب الأخف منهما, والأسلم. 
كما أن موسى, لما دار الأمر بين بقائه في مصر, ولكنه يقتل, أو يذهب إلى بعض  البلدان البعيدة, التي لا يعرف الطريق إليها, وليس معه دليل يدله غير ربه,  ولكن هذه الحالة أرجى للسلامة من الأول, فتبعها موسى. 
ومنها: أن الناظر في العلم عند الحاجة إلى التكلم فيه, إذا لم يترجح عنده  أحد القولين, فإنه يستهدي ربه, ويسأله أن يهديه الصواب من القولين, بعد أن  يقصد بقلبه الحق, ويبحث عنه, فإن اللّه لا يخيب مَنْ هذه حاله. 
كما خرج موسى تلقاء مدين فقال: " عَسَى رَبِّي أَنْ يَهْدِيَنِي سَوَاءَ السَّبِيلِ " . 
ومنها: أن الرحمة بالخلق, والإحسان على من يعرف ومن لا يعرف, من أخلاق: الأنبياء, وأن من الإحسان سقي الماشية الماء, وإعانة العاجز. 
ومنها استحباب الدعاء, بتبيين الحال وشرحها, ولو كان اللّه عالما لها. 
لأنه تعالى, يحب تضرع عبده وإظهار ذله ومسكنته, كما قال موسى: " رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَا أَنْزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ " . 
ومنها أن الحياء - خصوصا من الكرام - من الأخلاق الممدوحة. 
ومنها: المكافأة على الإحسان, لم يزل دأب الأمم السابقين. 
ومنها: أن العبد إذا عمل العمل للّه تعالى, ثم حصل له مكافأة عليه, من غير  قصد بالقصد الأول, فإنه لا يلام على ذلك, كما قبل موسى مجازاة صاحب مدين,  عن معروفه الذي لم يبتغ له, ولم يستشرف بقلبه على عوض. 
ومنها مشروعية الإجارة, وأنها تجوز على رعاية الغنم ونحوها, مما لا يقدر به العمل, وإنما مرده, العرف. 
ومنها أنه تجوز الإجارة بالمنفعة, ولو كانت المنفعة بضعا. 
ومنها أن خطبة الرجل لابنته الذي يتخيره, لا يلام عليه. 
ومنها: أن خير أجير وعامل يعمل للإنسان, أن يكون قويا أمينا. 
ومنها: أن من مكارم الأخلاق, أن يُحَسِّن خلقه, لأجيره, وخادمه, ولا يشق  عليه بالعمل لقوله: " وَمَا أُرِيدُ أَنْ أَشُقَّ عَلَيْكَ سَتَجِدُنِي  إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ مِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " . 
ومنها: جواز عقد الإجارة وغيرها من العقود, من دون إشهاد لقوله: " وَاللَّهُ عَلَى مَا نَقُولُ وَكِيلٌ " . 
ومنها: ما أجرى اللّه على يد موسى من الآيات البينات, والمعجزات الظاهرة,  من الحية, وانقلاب يده بيضاء من غير سوء, ومن عصمة اللّه لموسى وهارون, من  فرعون, ومن الغرق. 
ومنها: أن من أعظم العقوبات أن يكون الإنسان إماما في الشر, وذلك بحسب معارضته لآيات اللّه وبيناته. 
كما أن من أعظم نعمة, أنعم اللّه بها على عبده, أن يجعله إماما في الخير هاديا مهديا. 
ومنها: ما فيها من الدلالة, على رسالة محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, حيث أخبر  بذلك تفصيلا, وتأصيلا موافقا, قصه قصا, صدق به المرسلين; وأيد به الحق  المبين, من غير حضور شيء من تلك الوقائع; ولا مشاهدة لموضع واحد من تلك  المواضع; ولا تلاوة درس فيها شيئا من هذه الأمور; ولا مجالسة أحد من أهل  العلم; إن هو إلا رسالة الرحمن الرحيم; ووحي أنزله عليه الكريم المنان;  لينذر به قوما جاهلين; وعن النذر والرسل غافلين. 
فصلوات اللّه وسلامه; على من مجرد خبره ينبئ أنه رسول اللّه; ومجرد أمره ونهيه ينبه العقول النيرة; أنه من عند اللّه. 
كيف وقد تطابق على صحة ما جاء به; وصدقه خبر الأولين والآخرين. 
والشرع الذي جاء به من رب العالمين, وما جبل عليه من الأخلاق الفاضلة; التي  لا تناسب; ولا تصلح إلا لأعلى الخلق درجة; والنصر المبين لدينه وأمته. 
حتى بلغ دينه; مبلغ الليل والنهار; وفتحت أمته معظم بلدان الأمصار; بالسيف والسنان, وقلوبهم بالعلم والإيمان. 
ولم تزل الأمم المعاندة; والملوك الكفرة; ترميه بقوس واحدة; وتكيد له  المكايد; وتمكن لإطفائه; وإخفائه; وإخماده من الأرض وهو قد بهرها وعلاها. 
لا يزداد إلا نموا, ولا آياته وبراهينه, إلا ظهورا. 
وكل وقت من الأوقات, يظهر من آياته, ما هو عبرة لِلْعَالَمِينَ, وهداية لِلْعَالمِينَ, ونور وبصيرة للمتوسمين. 
والحمد للّه وحده.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (403)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(52) الى الأية(58)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*


*" الذين آتيناهم الكتاب من قبله هم به يؤمنون " (52)*
يذكر تعالى,  عظمة القرآن, وصدقه, وحقه, وأن أهل العلم بالحقيقة, يعرفونه, ويؤمنون به,  ويقرون بأنه الحق: " الَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ "  وهم أهل التوراة, والإنجيل, الذين لم يغيروا, ولم يبدلوا " هُمْ بِهِ " أي:  بهذا القرآن, ومن جاء به " يُؤْمِنُونَ " . 
*" وإذا يتلى عليهم قالوا آمنا به إنه الحق من ربنا إنا كنا من قبله مسلمين " (53)*
" وَإِذَا  يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ " استمعوا له, وأذعنوا و " قَالُوا آمَنَّا بِهِ  إِنَّهُ الْحَقُّ مِنْ رَبِّنَا " لموافقته ما جاءت به الرسل, ومطابقته لما  ذكر في الكتب, واشتماله على الأخبار الصادقة, والأوامر والنواهي الموافقة,  لغاية الحكمة. 
وهؤلاء, الذين تفيد شهادتهم, وينفع قولهم, لأنهم لا يقولون ما يقولون, إلا عن علم وبصيرة, لأنهم أهل الخبرة, وأهل الكتب. 
وغيرهم لا يدل ردهم, ومعارضتهم للحق, على شبهة, فضلا عن الحجة, لأنهم ما بين جاهل فيه أو متجاهل معاند للحق. 
قال تعالي: " قُلْ آمِنُوا بِهِ أَوْ لَا تُؤْمِنُوا إِنَّ الَّذِينَ  أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ إِذَا يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ يَخِرُّونَ  لِلْأَذْقَانِ سُجَّدًا " الآيات. 
وقوله " إِنَّا كُنَّا مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مُسْلِمِينَ " فلذلك ثبتنا على ما  مَنَّ اللّه به علينا من الإيمان والإسلام, فصدقنا بهذا القرآن, آمنا  بالكتاب الأول, والكتاب الآخر. 
وغيرنا ينقض تكذيبه بهذا الكتاب, إيمانه بالكتاب الأول. 
*" أولئك يؤتون أجرهم مرتين بما صبروا ويدرءون بالحسنة السيئة ومما رزقناهم ينفقون "(54)*
" أُولَئِكَ " الذين آمنوا بالكتابين " يُؤْتَوْنَ أَجْرَهُمْ مَرَّتَيْنِ " أجرا على الإيمان الأول, وأجرا على الإيمان الثاني. 
" بِمَا صَبَرُوا " على الإيمان, وثبتوا على العمل, فلم تزعزعهم عن ذلك, شبهة, ولا ثناهم عن الإيمان, رياسة ولا شهوة. 
ومن خصالهم الفاضلة, التي هي من آثار إيمانهم الصحيح, أنهم " وَيَدْرَءُونَ  بِالْحَسَنَةِ السَّيِّئَةَ " أي: دأبهم وطريقتهم, الإحسان لكل أحد, حتى  للمسيء إليهم, بالقول والفعل, يقابلونه بالقول الحميد, والفعل الجميل,  لعلمهم بفضيلة هذا الخلق العظيم, وأنه لا يوفق له إلا ذو حظ عظيم. 
*" وإذا سمعوا اللغو أعرضوا عنه وقالوا لنا أعمالنا ولكم أعمالكم سلام عليكم لا نبتغي الجاهلين " (55)*

" وَإِذَا  سَمِعُوا اللَّغْوَ " من جاهل خاطبهم به, أعرضوا عنه, و " قَالُوا " مقالة  عباد الرحمن أولي الألباب: " لَنَا أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ " .  
أي: كُلٌّ سَيُجازَى بعمله, الذي عمله وحده, ليس عليه من وزر غيره شيء. 
ولزم من ذلك, أنهم يتبرءون مما عليه الجاهلون, من اللغو والباطل, والكلام الذي لا فائدة فيه. 
" سَلَامٌ عَلَيْكُمْ " أي لا تسمعون منا إلا الخير, ولا نخاطبكم بمقتضى جهلكم. 
فإنكم, وإن رضيتم لأنفسكم هذا المرتع اللئيم, فإننا ننزه أنفسنا عنه, ونصونها عن الخوض فيه. 
" لَا نَبْتَغِي الْجَاهِلِينَ " من كل وجه. 
*" إنك لا تهدي من أحببت ولكن الله يهدي من يشاء وهو أعلم بالمهتدين " (56)*
يخبر تعالى أنك يا محمد - وغيرك من باب أولى - لا تقدر على هداية أحد, ولو كان من أحب الناس إليك. 
فإن هذا, أمر غير مقدور للخلق هداية للتوفيق, وخلق الإيمان في القلب, وإنما  ذلك بيد اللّه تعالى, يهدي من يشاء, وهو أعلم بمن يصلح للهداية فيهديه,  ممن لا يصلح لها, فيبقيه على ضلاله. 
وأما إثبات الهداية للرسول في قوله تعالى: " وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِي إِلَى صِرَاطٍ مُسْتَقِيمٍ " فتلك هداية البيان والإرشاد. 
فالرسول يبين الصراط المستقيم, ويرغب فيه, ويبذل جهده في سلوك الخلق له. 
وأما كونه يخلق في قلوبهم الإيمان, ويوفقهم بالفعل, فحاشا وكلا. 
ولهذا لو كان قادرا عليها, لهدى من وصل إليه إحسانه, ونصره, ومنعه من قومه,  عمه أبا طالب, ولكنه أوصل إليه من الإحسان بالدعوة له للدين والنصح التام,  ما هو أعظم مما فعله معه عمه, ولكن الهداية بيد اللّه. 
*"  وقالوا إن نتبع الهدى معك نتخطف من أرضنا أولم نمكن لهم حرما آمنا يجبى  إليه ثمرات كل شيء رزقا من لدنا ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون " (57)*
يخبر تعالى  أن المكذبين من قريش, وأهل مكة, يقولون للرسول صلى اللّه عليه وسلم: " إِنْ  نَتَّبِعِ الْهُدَى مَعَكَ نُتَخَطَّفْ مِنْ أَرْضِنَا " بالقتل والأسر,  ونهب الأموال. 
فإن الناس قد عادوك وخالفوك, فلو تابعناك, لتعرضنا لمعاداة الناس كلهم, ولم يكن لنا بهم طاقة. 
وهذا الكلام منهم, يدل على سوء الظن باللّه تعالى, وأنه لا ينصر دينه, ولا يعلي كلمته. 
بل يمكن الناس من أهل دينه, فيسومونهم سوء العذاب, وظنوا أن الباطل سيعلو على الحق. 
قال اللّه - مبينا لهم حالة, هم بها دون الناس, وأن اللّه اختصهم بها فقال:   " أَوَلَمْ نُمَكِّنْ لَهُمْ حَرَمًا آمِنًا يُجْبَى إِلَيْهِ ثَمَرَاتُ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ رِزْقًا مِنْ لَدُنَّا " . 
أي: أولم نجعلهم متمكنين, ممكنين في حرم, يكثر المنتابون إليه, ويقصده  الزائرون, قد احترمه القريب والبعيد, فلا يهاج أهله, ولا ينتقصون بقليل ولا  كثير. 
والحال أن كل ما حولهم من الأماكن, قد حف بها الخوف من كل جانب, وأهلها غير آمنين ولا مطمئنين. 
فَلْيَحْمَدُوا ربهم على هذا الأمن التام, الذي ليس فيه غيرهم, وعلى الرزق  الكثير, الذي يجيء إليهم من كل مكان, من الثمرات, والأطعمة, والبضائع, ما  به يرتزقون ويتوسعون. 
ولْيَتَّبِعُوا هذا الرسول الكريم, ليتم لهم الأمن والرغد. 
*" وكم أهلكنا من قرية بطرت معيشتها فتلك مساكنهم لم تسكن من بعدهم إلا قليلا وكنا نحن الوارثين " (58)*
وإياهم  وتكذيبه, والبطر بنعمته, فيبدلوا من بعد أمنهم خوفا, وبعد عزهم ذلا, وبعد  غناهم فقرا, ولهذا توعدهم بما فعل بالأمم قبلهم, فقال: " وَكَمْ  أَهْلَكْنَا مِنْ قَرْيَةٍ بَطِرَتْ مَعِيشَتَهَا " أي: فخرت بها, وألهتها,  واشتغلت بها عن الإيمان بالرسل, فأهلكهم اللّه, وأزال عنهم النعمة, وأحل  بهم النقمة. 
" فَتِلْكَ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ لَمْ تُسْكَنْ مِنْ بَعْدِهِمْ إِلَّا قَلِيلًا " لتوالي الهلاك والتلف عليهم, وإيحاشها من بعدهم. 
" وَكُنَّا نَحْنُ الْوَارِثِينَ " للعباد, نميتهم, ثم يرجع إلينا جميع ما  متعناهم به من النعم, ثم نعيدهم إلينا, فنجازيهم بأعمالهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (404)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(59) الى الأية(63)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*


*" وما كان ربك مهلك القرى حتى يبعث في أمها رسولا يتلو عليهم آياتنا وما كنا مهلكي القرى إلا وأهلها ظالمون "(59)* 
ومن حكمته  ورحمته, أن لا يعذب الأمم, بمجرد كفرهم, قبل إقامة الحجة عليهم, بإرسال  الرسل إليهم, ولهذا قال: " وَمَا كَانَ رَبُّكَ مُهْلِكَ الْقُرَى " أي  بكفرهم وظلمهم " حَتَّى يَبْعَثَ فِي أُمِّهَا " أي: في القرية والمدينة  التي إليها يرجعون, ونحوها يترددون, وكل ما حولها ينتجعها, ولا تخفى عليهم  أخبارها. 
" رَسُولًا يَتْلُو عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِنَا " الدالة على صحة ما جاء به, وصدق ما دعا إليه. 
فيبلغ قوله قاصيهم ودانيهم. 
بخلاف بعث الرسل في القرى البعيدة, والأطراف النائية, فإن ذلك, مظنة الخفاء  والجفاء, والمدن الأمهات, مظنة الظهور والانتشار, وفي الغالب أنهم أقل  جفاء من غيرهم. 
" وَمَا كُنَّا مُهْلِكِي الْقُرَى إِلَّا وَأَهْلُهَا ظَالِمُونَ " بالكفر والمعاصي, مستحقون للعقوبة. 
والحاصل, أن اللّه لا يعذب أحدا إلا بظلمه, وإقامة الحجة عليه. 

*" وما أوتيتم من شيء فمتاع الحياة الدنيا وزينتها وما عند الله خير وأبقى أفلا تعقلون " (60)*
هذا حض منه تعالى لعباده, على الزهد في الدنيا, وعدم الاغترار بها, وعلى الرغبة في الأخرى, وجعلها مقصود العبد ومطلوبه. 
ويخبرهم أن جميع ما أوتيه الخلق, من الذهب, والفضة, والحيوانات والأمتعة,  والنساء, والبنين, والمآكل, والمشارب, واللذات, كلها متاع الحياة الدنيا  وزينتها. 
أي: يتمتع به وقتا قصيرا, متاعا قاصرا, محشوا بالمنغصات, ممزوجا بالغصص. 
ويتزين به زمانا يسيرا, للفخر والرياء, ثم يزول ذلك سريعا, وينقضي جميعا, ولم يستفد صاحبه منه إلا الحسرة والندم, والخيبة والحرمان. 
" وَمَا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ " من النعيم المقيم, والعيش السليم " خَيْرٌ  وَأَبْقَى " أي: أفضل في وصفه وكميته, وهو دائم أبدا, ومستمر سرمدا. 
" أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ " أي: أفلا تكون لكم عقول, بها تزنون أي الأمرين أولى بالإيثار, وأي الدارين أحق للعمل لها. 
فدل ذلك أنه بحسب عقل العبد, يؤثر الأخرى على الدنيا, وأنه ما آثر أحد الدنيا, إلا لنقص في عقله. 
ولهذا نبه العقول على الموازنة, بين عاقبة مؤثر الدنيا, ومؤثر الآخرة فقال: 
*" أفمن وعدناه وعدا حسنا فهو لاقيه كمن متعناه متاع الحياة الدنيا ثم هو يوم القيامة من المحضرين " (61)*
" أَفَمَنْ  وَعَدْنَاهُ وَعْدًا حَسَنًا فَهُوَ لَاقِيهِ " أي: هل يستوي مؤمن, ساع  للآخرة سعيها قد عمل على وعد ربه له, بالثواب الحسن, الذي هو الجنة, وما  فيها من النعيم العظيم, فهو لاقيه, من غير شك, ولا ارتياب لأنه وعد من  كريم, صادق الوعد, لا يخلف الميعاد, لعبد قام بمرضاته, وجانب سخطه. 
" كَمَنْ مَتَّعْنَاهُ مَتَاعَ الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا " فهو يأخذ فيها, ويعطي, ويأكل ويشرب, ويتمتع كما تتمتع البهائم. 
قد اشتغل بدنياه عن آخرته, ولم يرفع بهدى الله رأسا, ولم ينقد للمرسلين. 
فهو لا يزال كذلك, لا يتزود من دنياه إلا الخسار والهلاك. 
" ثُمَّ هُوَ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ مِنَ الْمُحْضَرِينَ " للحساب وقد علم  أنه لم يقدم خيرا لنفسه, وإنما قدم جميع ما يضره, وانتقل إلى دار الأعمال. 
فما ظنكم بما يصير إليه؟ وما تحسبون ما يصنع به؟. 
فليختر العاقل لنفسه, ما هو أولى بالاختيار, وأحق الأمرين بالإيثار. 
*" ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون " (62)*
هذا إخبار  من اللّه تعالى, عما يسأل عنه الخلائق يوم القيامة, وأنه يسألهم عن أصول  الأشياء, عن عبادة اللّه, وإجابة رسله فقال: " وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ " أي:  ينادي من أشركوا به شركاء, يعبدونهم, ويرجون نفعهم, ودفع الضرر عنهم,  فيناديهم, ليبين لهم عجزها, وضلالهم. 
" فَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ " , وليس للّه شريك, ولكن ذلك بحسب زعمهم وافترائهم. 
ولهذا قال: " الَّذِينَ كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ " فأين هم, بذواتهم, وأين  نفعهم وأين دفعهم؟ ومن المعلوم أنهم يتبين لهم في تلك الحال, أن الذي  عبدوه, ورجوه باطل, مضمحل في ذاته, وما رجوا منه, فيقولون أي: يحكمون على  أنفسهم بالضلالة والغواية. 
*" قال الذين حق عليهم القول ربنا هؤلاء الذين أغوينا أغويناهم كما غوينا تبرأنا إليك ما كانوا إيانا يعبدون "(63)* 
ولهذا "  قَالَ الَّذِينَ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقَوْلُ " من الرؤساء والقادة, في  الكفر والشر, مقرين بغوايتهم وإغوائهم: " رَبَّنَا هَؤُلَاءِ " التابعون "  الَّذِينَ أَغْوَيْنَا أَغْوَيْنَاهُمْ كَمَا غَوَيْنَا " . 
أي: كلنا قد اشترك في الغواية, وحق عليه كلمة العذاب. 
" تَبَرَّأْنَا إِلَيْكَ " من عبادتهم, أي: نحن برآء منهم, ومن عملهم. 
" مَا كَانُوا إِيَّانَا يَعْبُدُونَ " وإنما كانوا يعبدون الشياطين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (405)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(64) الى الأية(75)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص*


*" وقيل ادعوا شركاءكم فدعوهم فلم يستجيبوا لهم ورأوا العذاب لو أنهم كانوا يهتدون " (64)*
" وَقِيلَ " لهم: " ادْعُوا شُرَكَاءَكُمْ " على ما أملتم فيهم, من النفع. 
فأمروا بدعائهم في ذلك الوقت الحرج, الذي يضطر فيه العابد إلى من عبده. 
" فَدَعَوْهُمْ " لينفعوهم, أو يدفعوا عنهم من عذاب اللّه من شيء. 
" فَلَمْ يَسْتَجِيبُوا لَهُمْ " فعلم الذين كفروا, أنهم كانوا كاذبين, مستحقين للعقوبة. 
" وَرَأَوُا الْعَذَابَ " الذي سيحل بهم عيانا, بأبصارهم بعد ما كانوا مكذبين به, منكرين له. 
" لَوْ أَنَّهُمْ كَانُوا يَهْتَدُونَ " أي: لما حصل عليهم ما حصل, ولهدوا  إلى صراط الجنة, كما اهتدوا في الدنيا, ولكن لم يهتدوا, فلم يهتدوا. 
*" ويوم يناديهم فيقول ماذا أجبتم المرسلين " (65)*
" وَيَوْمَ يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ مَاذَا أَجَبْتُمُ الْمُرْسَلِينَ " , هل صدقتموهم, واتبعتموهم أم كذبتموهم وخالفتموهم؟ 
*" فعميت عليهم الأنباء يومئذ فهم لا يتساءلون " (66)*
"  فَعَمِيَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ الْأَنْبَاءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ فَهُمْ لَا يَتَسَاءَلُونَ "   أي: لم يحيروا عن هذا السؤال جوابا, ولم يهتدوا إلى الصواب. 
ومن المعلوم; أنه لا ينجى في هذا الموضع; إلا التصريح بالجواب الصحيح; المطابق لأحوالهم; من أننا أجبناهم بالإيمان; والانقياد. 
ولكن لما علموا تكذيبهم لهم وعنادهم لأمرهم; لم ينطقوا بشيء. 
ولا يمكن أن يتساءلوا; ويتراجعوا بينهم; فبماذا يجيبون به; ولو كان كذبا. 
*" فأما من تاب وآمن وعمل صالحا فعسى أن يكون من المفلحين " (67)*
لما ذكر  تعالى سؤال الخلق عن معبودهم; وعن رسلهم; ذكر الطريق, الذي ينجو به العبد,  من عقاب اللّه تعالى, وأنه لا نجاة إلا لمن اتصف بالتوبة عن الشرك  والمعاصي, وآمن باللّه فعبده, وآمن برسله, فصدقهم, وعمل صالحا; متبعا فيه  للرسل. 
" فَعَسَى أَنْ يَكُونَ " من جمع هذه الخصال " مِنَ الْمُفْلِحِينَ " الناجحين بالمطلوب; الناجين من المرهوب. 
فلا سبيل إلى الفلاح بدون هذه الأمور. 
*" وربك يخلق ما يشاء ويختار ما كان لهم الخيرة سبحان الله وتعالى عما يشركون " (68)*
هذه الآيات;  فيها عموم خلقه لسائر المخلوقات; ونفوذ مشيئته بجميع البريات; وانفراده  باختيار من يختاره ويختصه; من الأشخاص; والأوامر والأزمان, والأماكن. 
وأن أحدا; ليس له من الأمر والاختيار شيء. 
وأنه تعالى; منزه عن كل ما يشركون به. 
من الشريك; والظهير والعوين; والولد; والصاحبة; ونحو ذلك; مما أشرك به المشركون. 
وأنه العالم بما أكنته الصدور, وما أعلنوه. 
وأنه وحده, المعبود المحمود; في الدنيا والآخرة; على ماله من صفات الجلال والجمال; وعلى ما أسداه إلى خلقه من الإحسان والإفضال. 
وأنه هو الحاكم في الدارين: في الدنيا; بالحكم القدري; الذي أثره جميع ما  خلق وذرأ, والحكم الديني, الذي أثره جميع الشرائع, والأوامر والنواهي. 
وفي الآخرة يحكم بحكمه القدري والجزائي, ولهذا قال: " وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ " فيجازي كلا منكم بعمله, من خير وشر. 
*" قل أرأيتم إن جعل الله عليكم الليل سرمدا إلى يوم القيامة من إله غير الله يأتيكم بضياء أفلا تسمعون " (71)*
هذا امتنان  من اللّه على عباده, يدعوهم به إلى شكره, والقيام بعبوديته وحقه, أن جعل  لهم من رحمته, النهار ليبتغوا من فضل اللّه, وينتشروا لطلب أرزاقهم  ومعايشهم, في ضيائه, والليل ليهدأوا فيه ويسكنوا, وتستريح أبدانهم وأنفسهم,  من تعب التصرف في النهار, قهذا من فضله ورحمته بعباده. 
فهل أحد يقدر على شيء من ذلك؟ و " إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ  اللَّيْلَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ  يَأْتِيكُمْ بِضِيَاءٍ أَفَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ " مواعظ اللّه وآياته, سماع  فهم وقبول, وانقياد. 
و " إِنْ جَعَلَ اللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمُ النَّهَارَ سَرْمَدًا إِلَى يَوْمِ  الْقِيَامَةِ مَنْ إِلَهٌ غَيْرُ اللَّهِ يَأْتِيكُمْ بِلَيْلٍ تَسْكُنُونَ  فِيهِ أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ " مواقع العبر; ومواضع الآيات فتستنير في  بصائركم, وتسلكوا الطريق المستقيم. 
وقال في الليل " أَفَلَا تَسْمَعُونَ " وفي النهار " أَفَلَا تُبْصِرُونَ " . 
لأن سلطان السمع في الليل, أبلغ من سلطان البصر, وعكسه النهار. 
وفي هذه الآيات, تنبيه إلى أن العبد ينبغي له أن يتدبر نعم اللّه عليه, ويستبصر فيها; ويقيسها بحال عدمها. 
فإنه إذا وازن بين حالة وجودها, وبين حالة عدمها; تنبه عقله لموضع المنة. 
بخلاف من جرى مع العوائد, ورأى أن هذا أمر, لم يزل مستمرا, ولا يزال. 
وعمى قلبه عن الثناء على اللّه, بنعمه, ورؤية افتقاره إليها في كل وقت. 
فإن هذا, لا يحدث له فكرة شكر, ولا ذكر. 
*" ويوم يناديهم فيقول أين شركائي الذين كنتم تزعمون " (74)*
أي: ويوم ينادي اللّه المشركين به, العادلين به غيره, الذين يزعمون أن له شركاء, يستحقون أن يعبدوا, وينفعون ويضرون. 
فإذا كان يوم القيامة وأراد اللّه أن يظهر جراءتهم وكذبهم في زعمهم  وتكذيبهم لأنفسهم " يُنَادِيهِمْ فَيَقُولُ أَيْنَ شُرَكَائِيَ الَّذِينَ  كُنْتُمْ تَزْعُمُونَ " أي: بزعهم, لا بنفس الأمر كما قال: " وَمَا  يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ إِنْ  يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ " 
*" ونزعنا من كل أمة شهيدا فقلنا هاتوا برهانكم فعلموا أن الحق لله وضل عنهم ما كانوا يفترون " (75)*
فإذا حضروا,  هم وإياهم, نزع اللّه " مِنْ كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ " من الأمم المكذبة " شَهِيدًا  " يشهد على ما جرى في الدنيا, من شركهم واعتقادهم, وهؤلاء بمنزلة  المنتخبين. 
أي: انتخبنا من رؤساء المكذبين, من يتصدى للخصومة عنهم, والمجادلة عن إخوانهم, وهم على طريق واحد. 
فإذا برزوا للمحاكمة " فَقُلْنَا هَاتُوا بُرْهَانَكُمْ " أي: حجتكم ودليلكم, على صحة شرككم. 
هل أمرناكم بذلك؟ هل أمرتكم رسلي؟ هل وجدتم ذلك في شيء من كتبي؟ هل فيهم  أحد يستحق شيئا من الإلهية؟ هل ينفعوكم, أو يدفعون عنكم من عذاب اللّه, أو  يغنون عنكم؟ فليفعلوا, إذا كان فيهم أهلية, وليروكم, إن كان لهم قدرة. 
" فَعَلِمُوا " حينئذ, بطلان قولهم وفساده, و " أَنَّ الْحَقَّ لِلَّهِ "  تعالى: قد توجهت عليهم الخصومة, وانقطعت حجتهم, وأفلحت حجة اللّه. 
" وَضَلَّ عَنْهُمْ مَا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ " من الكذب, والإفك, واضمحل, وتلاشى, وعدم. 
وعلموا أن اللّه قد عدل فيهم, حيث لم يضع العقوبة, إلا بمن استحقها, واستأهلها

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة 406)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(76) الى الأية(82)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص*


*"  إن قارون كان من قوم موسى فبغى عليهم وآتيناه من الكنوز ما إن مفاتحه  لتنوء بالعصبة أولي القوة إذ قال له قومه لا تفرح إن الله لا يحب الفرحين "  (76)*
يخبر تعالى,  عن حالة قارون, وما فعل, وفُعِلَ به ونُصِحَ ووُعِظَ, فقال: " إِنَّ  قَارُونَ كَانَ مِنْ قَوْمِ مُوسَى " أي: من بني إسرائيل, الذين فُضِّلوا  على العالمين, وفاقوهم في زمانهم, وامتن اللّه عليهم بما امتن به, فكانت  حالهم مناسبة للاستقامة. 
ولكن قارون هذا, انحرف عن سبيل قومه " فَبَغَى عَلَيْهِمْ " وطغى, بما أوتيه من الأمور العظيمة المطغية. 
" وَآتَيْنَاهُ مِنَ الْكُنُوزِ " أي: كنوز الأموال شيئا كثيرا " مَا إِنَّ  مَفَاتِحَهُ لَتَنُوءُ بِالْعُصْبَةِ أُولِي الْقُوَّةِ " والعصبة, من  العشرة إلى التسعة إلى السبعة, ونحو ذلك. 
أي: حتى أن مفاتح خزائن أمواله, تثقل الجماعة القوية عن حملها, هذه  المفاتيح, فما ظنك بالخزائن؟ " إِذْ قَالَ لَهُ قَوْمُهُ " ناصحين له  محذرين له عن الطغيان: " لَا تَفْرَحْ إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ  الْفَرِحِينَ " أي: لا تفرح بهذه الدنيا العظيمة, وتفتخر بها, وتلهيك عن  الآخرة, فإن اللّه لا يحب الفرحين بها, المنكبين على محبتها. 
*"  وابتغ فيما آتاك الله الدار الآخرة ولا تنس نصيبك من الدنيا وأحسن كما  أحسن الله إليك ولا تبغ الفساد في الأرض إن الله لا يحب المفسدين " (77)*
" وَابْتَغِ  فِيمَا آتَاكَ اللَّهُ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ " أي: قد حصل عندك من وسائل  الآخرة, ما ليس عند غيرك من الأموال, فابتغ بها, ما عند اللّه, وتصدق ولا  تقتصر على مجرد نيل الشهوات, وتحصيل اللذات. 
" وَلَا تَنْسَ نَصِيبَكَ مِنَ الدُّنْيَا " أي: لا نأمرك أن تتصدق بجميع  مالك, وتبقى ضائعا, بل أنفق لآخرتك, واستمتع بدنياك, استمتاعا, لا يثلم  دينك, ولا يضر بآخرتك. 
" وَأَحْسَنُ " إلى عباد اللّه " كَمَا أَحْسَنَ اللَّهُ إِلَيْكَ " بهذه الأموال. 
" وَلَا تَبْغِ الْفَسَادَ فِي الْأَرْضِ " بالتكبر, والعمل بمعاصي اللّه والاشتغال بالنعم عن المنعم. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَا يُحِبُّ الْمُفْسِدِينَ " بل يعاقبهم على ذلك, أشد العقوبة. 
*"  قال إنما أوتيته على علم عندي أولم يعلم أن الله قد أهلك من قبله من  القرون من هو أشد منه قوة وأكثر جمعا ولا يسأل عن ذنوبهم المجرمون (78)*

" قَالَ "  قارون - رادا لنصيحتهم, كافرا بنعمة ربه -: " إِنَّمَا أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَى  عِلْمٍ عِنْدِي " أي: إنما أدركت هذه الأموال, بكسبي, ومعرفتي بوجوه  المكاسب, وحذقي. 
أو على علم من اللّه بحالي, يعلم أني أهل لذلك, فلم تنصحوني على ما أعطاني  اللّه؟ قال تعالى - مبينا أن عطاءه, ليس دليلا على حسن حالة المعطي. 
" أَوَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ أَنَّ اللَّهَ قَدْ أَهْلَكَ مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنَ  الْقُرُونِ مَنْ هُوَ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُ قُوَّةً وَأَكْثَرُ جَمْعًا " فما  المانع من إهلاك قرون أخرى, مع مُضِيِّ عادتنا, وسنتنا بإهلاك من هو مثله. 
وأعظم منه, إذا فعل ما يوجب الهلاك؟. 
" وَلَا يُسْأَلُ عَنْ ذُنُوبِهِمُ الْمُجْرِمُونَ " بل يعاقبهم اللّه, ويعذبهم على ما يعلمه منهم. 
فهم, وإن أثبتوا لأنفسهم حالة حسنة, وشهدوا لها بالنجاة, فليس قولهم  مقبولا, وليس ذلك رادا عنهم من العذاب شيئا, لأن ذنوبهم غير خفية, فإنكارهم  لا محل له. 
  فلم يزل قارون مستمرا على عناده وبغيه, وعدم قبول نصيحة قومه, فرحا بطرا قد أعجبته نفسه, وغره ما أوتيه من الأموال. 
*" فخرج على قومه في زينته قال الذين يريدون الحياة الدنيا يا ليت لنا مثل ما أوتي قارون إنه لذو حظ عظيم " (79)*
" فَخَرَجَ "  ذات يوم " عَلَى قَوْمِهِ فِي زِينَتِهِ " أي بحالة أرفع ما يكون من أحوال  دنياه, قد كان له من الأموال ما كان, وقد استعد وتجمل بأعظم ما يمكنه. 
وتلك الزينة في العادة, من مثله, تكون هائلة, جمعت زينة الدنيا وزهرتها وبهجتها وغضارتها وفخرها. 
فرمقته في تلك الحالة العيون, وملأت بِزَّتُهُ القلوب, واختلبت زينته, النفوس. 
فانقسم فيه الناظرون قسمين, كل تكلم بحسب ما عنده من الهمة والرغبة. 
" قَالَ الَّذِينَ يُرِيدُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا " أي: الذين تعلقت إرادتهم فيها, وصارت منتهى رغبتهم, ليس لهم إرادة في سواها. 
" يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ قَارُونُ " من الدنيا ومتاعها  وزهرتها " إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ " وصدقوا إنه لذو حظ عظيم, لو كان  الأمر منتهيا إلى رغباتهم, وأنه ليس وراء الدنيا, دار أخرى, فإنه قد أعطي  منها, ما به غاية التنعم بنعيم الدنيا, واقتدر بذلك على جميع مطالبه, فصار  هذا الحظ العظيم, بحسب همتهم, وإن همة جعلت هذا غاية مرادها, ومنتهى مطلبها  لَمِنْ أدنى الهمم, وأسفلها, وأدناها, وليس لها أدنى صعود إلى المرادات  العالية, والمطالب الغالية. 
*" وقال الذين أوتوا العلم ويلكم ثواب الله خير لمن آمن وعمل صالحا ولا يلقاها إلا الصابرون " (80)*
" وَقَالَ  الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ " الذين عرفوا حقائق الأشياء, ونظروا إلى باطن  الدنيا, حين نظر أولئك إلى ظاهرها: " وَيْلَكُمْ " متوجعين مما تمنوا  لأنفسهم, راثين لحالهم, منكرين لمقالهم. 
" ثَوَابُ اللَّهِ " العاجل, من لذة العبادة ومحبته, والإنابة إليه, والإقبال عليه. 
والآجل من الجنة, وما فيها, مما تشتهيه الأنفس, وتلذ الأعين " خَيْرٌ  لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا " من هذا الذي تمنيتم ورغبتم فيه, فهذه  حقيقة الأمر. 
ولكن ما كل من يعلم ذلك يقبل عليه, فما يُلَقَّى ذلك ويوفق له " إِلَّا  الصَّابِرُونَ " الذين حبسوا أنفسهم على طاعة اللّه, وعن معصيته, وعلى  أقداره المؤلمة, وصبروا على جواذب الدنيا وشهواتها, أن تشغلهم عن ربهم, وأن  تحول بينهم, وبين ما خلقوا له. 
فهؤلاء الذين يؤثرون ثواب اللّه على الدنيا الفانية
*" فخسفنا به وبداره الأرض فما كان له من فئة ينصرونه من دون الله وما كان من المنتصرين "(81)*
فلما انتهت  بقارون حالة البغي والفخر, وازَّيَّنَتْت الدنيا عنده, وكثر بها إعجابه,  بغته العذاب " فَخَسَفْنَا بِهِ وَبِدَارِهِ الْأَرْضَ " جزاء من جنس عمله.  
فكما رفع نفسه على عباد اللّه, أنزله اللّه أسفل سافلين, هو وما اغتر به, من داره, و أثاثه, ومتاعه. 
" فَمَا كَانَ لَهُ مِنْ فِئَةٍ " أي: جماعة, وعصبة, وخدم, وجنود "  يَنْصُرُونَهُ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ وَمَا كَانَ مِنَ الْمُنْتَصِرِين  َ " أي:  جاءه العذاب, فما نصر, ولا انتصر.
*"  وأصبح الذين تمنوا مكانه بالأمس يقولون ويكأن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من  عباده ويقدر لولا أن من الله علينا لخسف بنا ويكأنه لا يفلح الكافرون  "(82)*
"  وَأَصْبَحَ الَّذِينَ تَمَنَّوْا مَكَانَهُ بِالْأَمْسِ " أي: الذين يريدون  الحياة الدنيا, الذين قالوا: " يَا لَيْتَ لَنَا مِثْلَ مَا أُوتِيَ  قَارُونُ " . 
" يَقُولُونَ " متوجعين ومعتبرين, وخائفين من وقوع العذاب بهم: "  وَيْكَأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَبْسُطُ الرِّزْقَ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ  وَيَقْدِرُ " أي: يضيق الرزق على من يشاء, فعلمنا حينئذ, أن بسطه لقارون,  ليس دليلا على خير فيه, وأننا غالطون في قولنا: " إِنَّهُ لَذُو حَظٍّ  عَظِيمٍ " . 
و " لَوْلَا أَنْ مَنَّ اللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا " فلم يعاقبنا على ما قلنا, فلولا فضله ومنته " لَخَسَفَ بِنَا " . 
فصار هلاك قارون, عقوبة له, وعبرة وموعظة لغيره, حتى إن الذين غبطوه, سمعت كيف ندموا, وتغير فكرهم الأول. 
" وَيْكَأَنَّهُ لَا يُفْلِحُ الْكَافِرُونَ " أي: لا في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة 407)
تفسير السعدى
سورة القصص
من الأية(83) الى الأية(88)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القصص
*

*" تلك الدار الآخرة نجعلها للذين لا يريدون علوا في الأرض ولا فسادا والعاقبة للمتقين " (83)*
لما ذكر  تعالى, قارون وما أوتيه من الدنيا, وما صار إليه عاقبة أمره, وأن أهل العلم  قالوا: " ثَوَابُ اللَّهِ خَيْرٌ لِمَنْ آمَنَ وَعَمِلَ صَالِحًا " رغب  تعالى في الدار الآخرة, وأخبر بالسبب الموصل إليها فقال: " تِلْكَ الدَّارُ  الْآخِرَةُ " التي أخبر اللّه بها في كتبه وأخبرت بها رسله, التي جمعت كل  نعيم, واندفع عنها كل مقدر ومنغص " نَجْعَلُهَا " دارا وقرارا " لِلَّذِينَ  لَا يُرِيدُونَ عُلُوًّا فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فَسَادًا " أي: ليس لهم  إرادة فكيف العمل للعلو في الأرض, على عباد اللّه, والتكبر عليهم وعلى الحق  " وَلَا فَسَادًا " وهذا شامل لجميع المعاصي. 
فإذا كانوا لا إرادة لهم في العلو في الأرض, ولا الفساد, لزم من ذلك, أن  تكون إرادتهم مصروفة إلى اللّه, وقصدهم الدار الآخرة, وحالهم, التواضع  لعباد اللّه, والانقياد للحق والعمل الصالح. 
وهؤلاء هم المتقون الذين لهم العاقبة الحسنى, ولهذا قال: " وَالْعَاقِبَةُ "  أي حالة الفلاح والنجاح, التي تستقر وتستمر, لمن اتقى اللّه تعالى. 
وغيرهم - وإن حصل لها بعض الظهور والراحة - فإنه لا يطول وقته, ويزول عن قريب. 
وعلم من هذا الحصر في الآية الكريمة, أن الذين يريدون العلو في الأرض, أو الفساد, ليس لهم في الدار الآخرة, نصيب, ولا لهم منها, حظ. 
*" من جاء بالحسنة فله خير منها ومن جاء بالسيئة فلا يجزى الذين عملوا السيئات إلا ما كانوا يعملون " (84)*
يخبر تعالى  عن مضاعفة فضله, وتمام عدله فقال: " مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ " شرط فيها  أن يأتي بها العامل, لأنه قد يعملها, ولكن يقترن بها ما لا تقبل منه, أو  يبطلها, فهذا لم يجئ بالحسنة. 
والحسنة, اسم جنس يشمل جميع ما أمر اللّه به ورسوله, من الأقوال, والأعمال  الظاهرة, والباطنة, المتعلقة بحقه تعالى, وحقوق العباد " فَلَهُ خَيْرٌ  مِنْهَا " أي: أعظم وأجل, وفي الآية الأخرى " فَلَهُ عَشْرُ أَمْثَالِهَا "  . 
هذا التضعيف للحسنة, لا بد منه, وقد يقترن بذلك من الأسباب, ما تزيد به  المضاعفة كما قال تعالى: " وَاللَّهُ يُضَاعِفُ لِمَنْ يَشَاءُ وَاللَّهُ  وَاسِعٌ عَلِيمٌ " بحسب حال العامل وعمله, ونفعه, ومحله, ومكانه. 
" وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ " وهي كل ما نهى الشارع عنه, نَهْيَ تحريم. 
" فَلَا يُجْزَى الَّذِينَ عَمِلُوا السَّيِّئَاتِ إِلَّا مَا كَانُوا  يَعْمَلُونَ " كقوله تعالى " مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْحَسَنَةِ فَلَهُ عَشْرُ  أَمْثَالِهَا وَمَنْ جَاءَ بِالسَّيِّئَةِ فَلَا يُجْزَى إِلَّا مِثْلَهَا  وَهُمْ لَا يُظْلَمُونَ " : 
*" إن الذي فرض عليك القرآن لرادك إلى معاد قل ربي أعلم من جاء بالهدى ومن هو في ضلال مبين "(85)*
يقول تعالى "  إِنَّ الَّذِي فَرَضَ عَلَيْكَ الْقُرْآنَ " أي: نزله, وفرض فيه الأحكام,  وبين فيه الحلال والحرام, وأمرك بتبليغه للعالمين, والدعوة لأحكامه, جميع  المكلفين. 
لا يليق بحكمته, أن تكون هي الحياة الدنيا فقط, من غير أن يثاب العباد ويعاقبوا. 
بل لا بد أن يردك إلى معاد, يجازي فيه المحسنون بإحسانهم, والمسيئون بمعصيتهم. 
وقد بينت لهم الهدى, وأوضحت لهم المنهج. 
فإن تبعوك, فذلك حظهم وسعادتهم. 
وإن أبوا إلا عصيانك, والقدح بما جئت به من الهدى, وتفضيل ما معهم من  الباطل على الحق, فلم يبق للمجادلة محل, ولم يبق إلا المجازاة على الأعمال  من العالم بالغيب والشهادة, والحق والمبطل. 
ولهذا قال: " قُلْ رَبِّي أَعْلَمُ مَنْ جَاءَ بِالْهُدَى وَمَنْ هُوَ فِي  ضَلَالٍ مُبِينٍ " وقد علم أن رسوله هو المهتدي الهادي, وأن أعداءه هم  الضالون المضلون. 
*" وما كنت ترجو أن يلقى إليك الكتاب إلا رحمة من ربك فلا تكونن ظهيرا للكافرين "(86)* 
" وَمَا كُنْتَ تَرْجُو أَنْ يُلْقَى إِلَيْكَ الْكِتَابُ " أي: لم تكن متحريا لنزول هذا الكتاب عليك, ولا مستعدا له, ولا متصديا. 
" إِلَّا رَحْمَةً مِنْ رَبِّكَ " وبالعباد, فأرسلك بهذا الكتاب, الذي رحم  به العالمين, وعلمهم ما لم يكونوا يعلمون, وزكاهم, وعلمهم الكتاب والحكمة,  وإن كانوا من قبل, لفي ضلال مبين. 
فإذا علمت أنه أنزل إليك رحمة منه, علمت, أن جميع ما أمر به, ونهى عنه, رحمة, وفضل من اللّه. 
فلا يكن في صدرك حرج من شيء منه, وتظن أن مخالفه, أصلح وأنفع. 
" فَلَا تَكُونَنَّ ظَهِيرًا لِلْكَافِرِينَ " أي: معينا لهم على ما هو, من شعب كفرهم. 
ومن جملة مظاهرتهم, أن يقال في شيء منه, إنه خلاف الحكمة والمصلحة والمنفعة. 
*" ولا يصدنك عن آيات الله بعد إذ أنزلت إليك وادع إلى ربك ولا تكونن من المشركين " (87)*
" وَلَا  يَصُدُّنَّكَ عَنْ آيَاتِ اللَّهِ بَعْدَ إِذْ أُنْزِلَتْ إِلَيْكَ " بل  أبلغها وأنفذها, ولا تبال بمكرهم ولا يخدعنك عنها, ولا تتبع أهواءهم. 
" وَادْعُ إِلَى رَبِّكَ " أي اجعل الدعوة إلى ربك, منتهى قصدك وغاية عملك. 
فكل ما خالف ذلك, فارفضه, من رياء, أو سمعة, أو موافقة أغراض أهل الباطل,  فإن ذلك داع إلى الكون معهم, ومساعدتهم على أمرهم ولهذا قال: " وَلَا  تَكُونَنَّ مِنَ الْمُشْرِكِينَ " لا في شركهم, ولا في فروعه وشعبه, التي  هي حميع المعاصي. 
*" ولا تدع مع الله إلها آخر لا إله إلا هو كل شيء هالك إلا وجهه له الحكم وإليه ترجعون " (88)*
" وَلَا  تَدْعُ مَعَ اللَّهِ إِلَهًا آخَرَ " بل أخلص للّه عبادتك, فإنه " لَا  إِلَهَ إِلَّا هُوَ " فلا أحد يستحق أن يؤله, ويحب, ويعبد, إلا اللّه  الكامل الباقي الذي " كُلُّ شَيْءٍ هَالِكٌ إِلَّا وَجْهَهُ " وإذا كان كل  شيء سواه هالكا مضمحلا, فعبادة الهالك الباطل باطلة, ببطلان غايتها, وفساد  نهايتها. 
" لَهُ الْحُكْمُ " في الدنيا والآخرة " وَإِلَيْهِ " لا إلى غيره " تُرْجَعُونَ " . 
فإذا كان ما سوى اللّه, باطلا هالكا, واللّه هو الباقي, الذي لا إله إلا  هو, وله الحكم في الدنيا والآخرة, وإليه مرجع الخلائق كلهم, ليجازيهم  بأعمالهم, تعَّين على من له عقل, أن يعبد اللّه وحده لا شريك له, ويعمل لما  يقربه ويدنيه, ويحذر من سخطه وعقابه, وأن يقدم على ربه غير تائب, ولا مقلع  عن خطإه وذنوبه. 
تم تفسير سورة القصص - وللّه الحمد والثناء والمجد دائما أبدا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة 408)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(1) الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت*


*" أحسب الناس أن يتركوا أن يقولوا آمنا وهم لا يفتنون " (2)*
يخبر تعالى,  عن تمام حكمته, وأن حكمته, لا تقتضي أن كل من قال " إنه مؤمن " وادعى  لنفسه الإيمان, أن يبقوا في حالة, يسلمون فيها من الفتن والمحن, ولا يعرض  لهم, ما يشوش عليهم إيمانهم وفروعه. 
فإنهم لو كان الأمر كذلك, لم يتميز الصادق من الكاذب, والحق من المبطل,  ولكن سنته تعالى وعادته في الأولين, وفي هذه الأمه, أن يبتليهم بالسراء  والضراء, والعسر واليسر, والمنشط والمكره, والغنى والفقر, وإدالة الأعداء  عليهم في بعض الأحيان, ومجاهدة الأعداء بالقول والعمل, ونحو ذلك من الفتن,  التي ترجع كلها, إلى فتنة الشبهات المعارضة للعقيدة, والشهوات المعارضة  للإرادة. 
فمن كان عند ورود الشبهات, يثبت إيمانه ولا يتزلزل, ويدفعها بما معه من الحق. 
وعند ورود الشهوات الموجبة والداعية إلى المعاصي والذنوب, أو الصارفة عن ما  أمر اللّه به ورسوله, يعمل بمقتضى الإيمان, ويجاهد شهوته, دل ذلك على صدق  إيمانه وصحته. 
ومن كان عند ورود الشبهات تؤثر في قلبه, شكا وريبا, وعند اعتراض الشهوات,  تصرفه إلى المعاصي أو تصدفه عن الواجبات, دل ذلك على عدم صحة إيمانه وصدقه.  
والناس في هذا المقام: درجات, لا يحصيها إلا اللّه, فمستقل ومستكثر. 
فنسأل اللّه تعالى, أن يثبتنا بالقول الثابت, في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة, وأن يثبت قلوبنا على دينه. 
فالابتلاء والامتحان للنفوس, بمنزلة الكير, يخرج خبثها, وطيبها. 
*" أم حسب الذين يعملون السيئات أن يسبقونا ساء ما يحكمون " (4)*
أي: أحسب  الذين همهم, فعل السيئات, وارتكاب الجنايات, أن أعمالهم ستهمل, وأن اللّه  سيغفل عنهم, أو يفوتونه, فلذلك أقدموا عليها, وسهل عليهم عملها؟. 
" سَاءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ " أي: ساء حكمهم, فإنه حكم جائر, لتضمنه إنكار  قدرة اللّه وحكمته, وأن لديهم قدرة, يمتنعون بها من عقاب اللّه, وهم أضعف  شيء وأعجزه.
*" من كان يرجو لقاء الله فإن أجل الله لآت وهو السميع العليم " (5)*
يعني: يا أيها الحب لربه المشتاق لقربه ولقائه, المسارع في مرضاته, أبشر بقرب لقاء الحبيب, فإنه آت, وكل ما هو آت, قريب. 
فتزود للقائه, وسر نحوه, مستصحبا الرجاء, مؤملا الوصول إليه. 
ولكن, ما كل من يَدَّعِي يُعْطَى بدعواه, ولا كل من تمنى, يعطى ما تمناه, فإن اللّه سميع للأصوات, عليم بالنيات. 
فمن كان صادقا في ذلك, أناله ما يرجو, ومن كان كاذبا, لم تنفعه دعواه. 
وهو العليم بمن يصلح لحبه, ومن لا يصلح. 
*" ومن جاهد فإنما يجاهد لنفسه إن الله لغني عن العالمين " (6)*
" وَمَنْ جَاهَدَ " نفسه وشيطانه, وعدوه الكافر, " فَإِنَّمَا يُجَاهِدُ لِنَفْسِهِ " لأن نفعه, راجع إليه, وثمرته, عائدة إليه. 
و " إِنَّ اللَّهَ لَغَنِيٌّ عَنِ الْعَالَمِينَ " لم يأمرهم به, لينتفع به, ولا نهاهم عما نهاهم عنه, بُخْلًا منه عليهم. 
وقد علم أن الأوامر والنواهي, يحتاج المكلف فيها, إلى جهاد, لأن نفسه,  تتثاقل بطبعها, عن الخير, وشيطانه ينهاه عنه, وعدوه الكافر يمنعه من إقامة  دينه, كما ينبغي. 
وكل هذه, معارضات, تحتاج إلى مجاهدات وسعي شديد. 
*" والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لنكفرن عنهم سيئاتهم ولنجزينهم أحسن الذي كانوا يعملون " (7)*
يعني أن الذين منَّ اللّه عليهم بالإيمان والعمل الصالح, سيكفر اللّه عنهم سيئاتهم, لأن الحسنات يذهبن السيئات. 
" وَلَنَجْزِيَنَّ  هُمْ أَحْسَنَ الَّذِي كَانُوا يَعْمَلُونَ " وهي أعمال  الخير, من واجبات, ومستحبات, فهي أحسن ما يعمل العبد, لأنه يعمل المباحات  أيضا, وغيرها. 
*" ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حسنا وإن جاهداك لتشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما إلي مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون "(8)*
أي: وأمرنا  الإنسان, ووصيناه بوالديه حسنا, أي: ببرهما, الإحسان إليهما, بالقول  والعمل, وأن يحافظ على ذلك, ولا يعقهما, ويسيء إليها, في قوله وعمله. 
" وَإِنْ جَاهَدَاكَ لِتُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ " , وليس لأحد علم بصحة الشرك باللّه, وهذا تعظيم لأمر الشرك. 
" فَلَا تُطِعْهُمَا إِلَيَّ مَرْجِعُكُمْ فَأُنَبِّئُكُمْ بِمَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ " فأجازيكم بأعمالكم. 
فبروا والديكم وقدموا طاعتهما, إلا على طاعة اللّه ورسوله, فإنها مقدمة على كل شيء. 
*" والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لندخلنهم في الصالحين " (9)*
أي: من آمن  باللّه, وعمل صالحا, فإن اللّه وعده, أن يدخله الجنة في جملة عباد اللّه  الصالحين, مى النبيين, والصديقين, والشهداء, والصالحين, كل على حسب درجته,  ومرتبته عند اللّه. 
فالإيمان الصحيح, والعمل الصالح, عنوان على سعادة صاحبه, وأنه من أهل الرحمن, ومن الصالحين من عباد اللّه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة 409)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(10) الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت*


*"  ومن الناس من يقول آمنا بالله فإذا أوذي في الله جعل فتنة الناس كعذاب  الله ولئن جاء نصر من ربك ليقولن إنا كنا معكم أوليس الله بأعلم بما في  صدور العالمين " (10)*
لما ذكر  تعالى, أنه لا بد أن يمتحن من ادَّعى الإيمان, ليظهر الصادق من الكاذب,  بيَّن تعالى, أن من الناس فريقا, لا صبر لهم على المحن, ولا ثبات لهم على  بعض الزلازل فقال: " وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَقُولُ آمَنَّا بِاللَّهِ  فَإِذَا أُوذِيَ فِي اللَّهِ " بضرب, أو أخذ مال, أو تعيير, ليرتد عن دينه,  وليراجع الباطل. 
" جَعَلَ فِتْنَةَ النَّاسِ كَعَذَابِ اللَّهِ " أي: يجعلها صادَّة له عن الإيمان, والثبات عليه, كما أن العذاب صادٌّ عما هو سببه. 
" وَلَئِنْ جَاءَ نَصْرٌ مِنْ رَبِّكَ لَيَقُولُنَّ إِنَّا كُنَّا مَعَكُمْ  " , لأنه موافق للهوى, فهذا الصنف من الناس من الذين قال اللّه فيهم,: "  وَمِنَ النَّاسِ مَنْ يَعْبُدُ اللَّهَ عَلَى حَرْفٍ فَإِنْ أَصَابَهُ  خَيْرٌ اطْمَأَنَّ بِهِ وَإِنْ أَصَابَتْهُ فِتْنَةٌ انْقَلَبَ عَلَى  وَجْهِهِ خَسِرَ الدُّنْيَا وَالْآخِرَةَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ الْخُسْرَانُ  الْمُبِينُ " . 
" أَوَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَعْلَمَ بِمَا فِي صُدُورِ الْعَالَمِينَ " حيث  أخبركم بهذا الفريق, الذي حاله كما وصف لكم, فتعرفون بذلك, كمال علمه, وسعة  حكمته. 
*" وليعلمن الله الذين آمنوا وليعلمن المنافقين "(11)*
"  وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ اللَّهُ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَلَيَعْلَمَنَّ  الْمُنَافِقِينَ " أي: فلذلك قَدَّرَ مِحَنًا وابتلاء, ليظهر علمه فيهم,  فيجازيهم بما ظهر منهم, لا بما يعلمه بمجرده, لأنهم قد يحتجون على اللّه,  أنهم لو اْبتُلُوا, لَثَبتُوا. 
*" وقال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا اتبعوا سبيلنا ولنحمل خطاياكم وما هم بحاملين من خطاياهم من شيء إنهم لكاذبون " (12)*
يخبر تعالى  عن افتراء الكفار ودعوتهم للمؤمنين إلى دينهم, وفي ضمن ذلك, تحذير  المؤمنين, من الاغترار بهم, والوقوع في مكرهم فقال: " وَقَالَ الَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوا لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوا اتَّبِعُوا سَبِيلَنَا " فاتركوا دينكم أو  بعضه, واتبعونا في ديننا, فإننا نضمن لكم الأمر " وَلْنَحْمِلْ  خَطَايَاكُمْ " . 
وهذا الأمر ليس بأيديهم, فلهذا قال: " وَمَا هُمْ بِحَامِلِينَ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ " لا قليل ولا كثير. 
فهذا التحمل, ولو رضي به صاحبه, فإنه لا يفيد شيئا, فإن الحق للّه واللّه  تعالى, لم يمكن العبد من التصرف في حقه, إلا بأمره وحكمه, وحكمه " أَلَّا  تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَى " . 
ولما كان قوله " وَمَا هُمْ بِحَامِلِينَ مِنْ خَطَايَاهُمْ مِنْ شَيْءٍ "  قد يتوهم منه أيضا, أن الكفار الداعين إلى كفرهم - ونحوهم ممن دعا إلى  باطله - ليس عليهم إلا ذنبهم, الذي ارتكبوه, دون الذنب الذي فعله غيرهم,  ولو كانوا متسببين فيه, قال محترزا عن هذا الوهم: " وَلَيَحْمِلُنَّ  أَثْقَالَهُمْ " 
*" وليحملن أثقالهم وأثقالا مع أثقالهم وليسألن يوم القيامة عما كانوا يفترون " (13)*
"  وَلَيَحْمِلُنَّ أَثْقَالَهُمْ " أي: أثقال ذنوبهم التي عملوها "  وَأَثْقَالًا مَعَ أَثْقَالِهِمْ " وهي الذنوب التي حصلت بسببهم, ومن  جرائهم. 
فالذنب الذي فعله التابع, لكل من التابع والمتبوع, حصة منه حصلت هذا لأنه فعله وباشره. 
والمتبوع, لأنه تسبب في فعله ودعا إليه. 
كما أن الحسنة إذا فعلها التابع, له أجرها بالمباشرة وللداعي, أجره بالتسبب. 
" وَلَيُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ عَمَّا كَانُوا يَفْتَرُونَ " من الشر وتزيينه, وقولهم " وَلْنَحْمِلْ خَطَايَاكُمْ " . 
*" ولقد أرسلنا نوحا إلى قومه فلبث فيهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عاما فأخذهم الطوفان وهم ظالمون " (14)*
يخبر تعالى,  عن حكمه وحكمته, في عقوبات الأمم المكذبة, وأن اللّه أرسل عبده ورسوله,  نوحا عليه السلام, إلى قومه, يدعوهم إلى التوحيد, وإفراد اللّه بالعبادة,  والنهي عن الأنداد, والأصنام. 
" فَلَبِثَ فِيهِمْ " نبيا داعيا " أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ إِلَّا خَمْسِينَ عَامًا "  , وهو لا يَنِي بدعوتهم, ولا يفتر في نصحهم, يدعوهم ليلا ونهارا وسرا  وجهارا, فلم يرشدوا, ولا اهتدوا. 
بلى استمروا على كفرهم وطغيانهم, حتى دعا عليهم نبيهم نوح, عليه الصلاة  والسلام مع شدة صبره, وحلمه, واحتماله فقال: " رَبِّ لَا تَذَرْ عَلَى  الْأَرْضِ مِنَ الْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّارًا " . 
" فَأَخَذَهُمُ الطُّوفَانُ " أي: الماء الذي نزل من السماء بكثرة, ونبع من الأرض بشدة " وَهُمْ ظَالِمُونَ " مستحقون العذاب. 
*" فأنجيناه وأصحاب السفينة وجعلناها آية للعالمين " (15)*
" فَأَنْجَيْنَاهُ وَأَصْحَابَ السَّفِينَةِ " الذين ركبوا معه, أهله ومن آمن به. 
" وَجَعَلْنَاهَا " أي: السفينة, أو قصة نوح " آيَةً لِلْعَالَمِينَ "  يعتبرون بها, على أن من كذب الرسل, آخر أمره, الهلاك, وأن المؤمنين, سيجعل  اللّه لهم, من كل هم فرجا, ومن كل ضيق, مخرجا. 
وجعل اللّه أيضا السفينة, أي: جنسها آية للعالمين, يعتبرون بها رحمة ربهم,  الذي قيض لهم أسبابها, ويسر لهم أمرها, وجعلها تحملهم, وتحمل متاعهم, من  محل إلى محل, ومن قطر إلى قطر. 
*" وإبراهيم إذ قال لقومه اعبدوا الله واتقوه ذلكم خير لكم إن كنتم تعلمون "(16)*
يذكر تعالى, أنه أرسل خليله, إبراهيم عليه السلام إلى قومه, يدعوهم إلى الله. 
فقال لهم: " اعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ " أي: وحِّدوه, وأخلصوا له العبادة, وامتثلوا ما أمركم به. 
" وَاتَّقُوهُ " أن يغضب عليكم, فيعذبكم, وذلك بترك ما يغضبه من المعاصي. 
" ذَلِكُمْ " أي: عبادة الله وتقواه " خَيْرٌ لَكُمْ " من ترك ذلك. 
وهذا من باب إطلاق " أفعل التفضيل " بما ليس في الطرف الآخر منه شيء. 
فإن ترك عبادة الله, وترك تقواه, لا خير فيه بوجه, وإنما كانت عبادة الله  وتقواه, خيرا للناس, لأنه لا سبيل إلى نيل كرامته, في الدنيا والآخرة, إلا  بذلك. 
وكل خير يوجد في الدنيا والآخرة, فإنه من آثار عبادة الله وتقواه. 
" إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ " ذلك, فاعلموا الأمور, وانظروا, ما هو أولى بالإيثار.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة 410)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(17) الى الأية(24)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت
*

*"  إنما تعبدون من دون الله أوثانا وتخلقون إفكا إن الذين تعبدون من دون الله  لا يملكون لكم رزقا فابتغوا عند الله الرزق واعبدوه واشكروا له إليه  ترجعون "(17)*
فلما أمرهم  بعبادة الله وتقواه, نهاهم عن عبادة الأصنام, وبيَّن لهم نقصها, وعدم  استحقاقها للعبودية فقال: " إِنَّمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ  أَوْثَانًا وَتَخْلُقُونَ إِفْكًا " تنحتونها, وتخلقونها بأيديكم, وتخلقون  لها أسماء الآلهة, وتختلقون الكذب, بالأمر بعبادتها, والتمسك بذلك. 
" إِنَّ الَّذِينَ تَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ " في نقصه, وأنه ليس فيه ما يدعو إلى عبادته. 
" لَا يَمْلِكُونَ لَكُمْ رِزْقًا " فكأنه قيل: قد بان لنا أن هذه الأوثان  مخلوقة ناقصة, لا تملك نفعا ولا ضرا, ولا موتا ولا حياة ولا نشورا, وأن من  هذا وصفه, لا يستحق أدنى أدنى أدنى مثقال مثقال مثقال ذرة, من العبادة  والتأله. 
والقلوب لا بد أن تطلب معبودا تألهه, وتسأله حوائجها. 
فقال - حاثا لهم على من يستحق العبادة - " فَابْتَغُوا عِنْدَ اللَّهِ  الرِّزْقَ " فإنه هو الميسر له, المقدر, المجيب لدعوة من دعاه لمصالح دينه  ودنياه. 
" وَاعْبُدُوهُ " وحده, لا شريك له, لكونه الكامل النافع, الضار, المتفرد بالتدبير. 
" وَاشْكُرُوا لَهُ " وحده, لكون جميع ما وصل ويصل إلى الخلق, من النعم, فمنه. 
وجميع ما اندفع, ويندفع من النقم عنهم, فهو الدافع لها. 
" إِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ " فيجازيكم على ما عملتم, وينبئكم بما أسررتم وأعلنتم. 
فاحذروا القدوم عليه, وأنتم على شرككم, وارغبوا فيما يقربكم إليه, ويثيبكم - عند القدوم - عليه. 
*" أولم يروا كيف يبدئ الله الخلق ثم يعيده إن ذلك على الله يسير " (19)*
" أَوَلَمْ يَرَوْا كَيْفَ يُبْدِئُ اللَّهُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ " يوم القيامة " إِنَّ ذَلِكَ عَلَى اللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ " . 
كما قال تعالى: " وَهُوَ الَّذِي يَبْدَأُ الْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ " . 
*" قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف بدأ الخلق ثم الله ينشئ النشأة الآخرة إن الله على كل شيء قدير " (20)*
" قُلْ "  لهم, إن حصل معهم ريب وشك في الابتداء: " سِيرُوا فِي الْأَرْضِ " بأبدانكم  وقلوبكم " فَانْظُرُوا كَيْفَ بَدَأَ الْخَلْقَ " فإنكم ستجدون أمما من  الآدميين, لا تزال توجد شيئا فشيئا, وتجدون النبات والأشجار, كيف تحدث,  وقتا بعد وقت, وتجدون السحاب والرياح ونحوها, مستمرة في تجددها. 
بل الخلق دائما, في بدء وإعادة. 
فانظر إليهم وقت موتتهم الصغرى - النوم - وقد هجم عليهم الليل بظلامه,  فسكنت منهم الحركات, وانقطعت منهم الأصوات, وصاروا في فرشهم ومأواهم,  كالميتين. 
ثم إنهم لم يزالوا على ذلك, طول ليلهم, حتى تنفلق الأصباح, فانتبهوا من  رقدتهم, وبعثوا من موتتهم, قائلين " الحمد للّه الذي أحيانا بعد ما أماتنا  وإليه النشور " . 
ولهذا قال: " ثُمَّ اللَّهُ " بعد الإعارة " يُنْشِئُ النَّشْأَةَ  الْآخِرَةَ " وهي النشأة لا تقبل موتا, ولا نوما, وإنما هو الخلود والدوام,  في إحدى الدارين. 
" إِنَّ اللَّهَ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ " فقدرته تعالى, لا يعجزها  شيء, وكما قدر بها على ابتداء الخلق, فقدرته على الإعادة, من باب أولى  وأحرى. 
*" يعذب من يشاء ويرحم من يشاء وإليه تقلبون " (21)*
" يُعَذِّبُ  مَنْ يَشَاءُ وَيَرْحَمُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ " أي: هو المنفرد بالحكم الجزائي,  وهو: إثابة الطائعين, ورحمتهم, وتعذيب العاصين والتنكيل بهم. 
" وَإِلَيْهِ تُقْلَبُونَ " أي: ترجعون إلى الدار, التي بها تجري عليكم أحكام عذابه ورحمته. 
فاكتسبوا في هذ الدار, ما هو من أسباب رحمته من الطاعات. 
وابتعدوا عن أسباب عذابه, وهي المعاصي. 
*" وما أنتم بمعجزين في الأرض ولا في السماء وما لكم من دون الله من ولي ولا نصير " (22)*
" وَمَا  أَنْتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي الْأَرْضِ وَلَا فِي السَّمَاءِ " أي: يا   هؤلاء المكذبين, المتجرئين على المعاصي, لا تحسبوا أنه مغفول عنكم, أو أنكم  معجزون للّه في الأرض, ولا في السماء. 
فلا تغرنكم قدرتكم, وما زينت لكم أنفسكم, وخدعتكم, من النجاة من عذاب الله فلستم بمعجزين الله, في جميع أقطار العالم. 
" وَمَا لَكُمْ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ مِنْ وَلِيٍّ " يتولاكم, فيحصل لكم مصالح دينكم ودنياكم. 
" وَلَا نَصِيرٍ " ينصركم, فيدفع عنكم المكاره. 
*" والذين كفروا بآيات الله ولقائه أولئك يئسوا من رحمتي وأولئك لهم عذاب أليم " (23)*
يخبر تعالى, من هم الذين زال عنهم الخير, وحصل لهم الشر. 
وأنهم الذين كفروا به وبرسله, وبما جاءوهم به, وكذبوا بلقاء اللّه. 
فليس عندهم, إلا الدنيا, فلذلك أقدموا, على ما أقدموا عليه, من الشرك  والمعاصي, لأنه ليس في قلوبهم, ما يخوفهم من عاقبة ذلك, ولهذا قال: "  أُولَئِكَ يَئِسُوا مِنْ رَحْمَتِي " أي: فلذلك لم يعلموا سببا واحدا,  يحصلون به الرحمة. 
وإلا, فلو طمعوا في رحمته, لعملوا لذلك أعمالا. 
والإياس من رحمة اللّه, من أعظم المحاذير, وهو نوعان. 
إياس الكفار منها, وتركهم كل سبب يقربهم منها. 
وإياس العصاة, بسبب كثرة جناياتهم, أو حشتهم, فملكت قلوبهم, فأحدث لها الإياس. 
" وَأُولَئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ " أي: مؤلم موجع. 
وكأن هذه الآيات, معترضات, بين كلام إبراهيم لقومه, وردهم عليه, واللّه أعلم بذلك. 
*" فما كان جواب قومه إلا أن قالوا اقتلوه أو حرقوه فأنجاه الله من النار إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون " (24)*
أي: فما كان مجاوبة قوم إبراهيم لإبراهيم, حين دعاهم إلى ربه, قبول دعوته, والاهتداء بنصحه, ورؤية نعمة اللّه عليهم بإرساله إليهم. 
وإنما كان مجاوبتهم له, شر مجاوبة. 
" قَالُوا اقْتُلُوهُ أَوْ حَرِّقُوهُ " أشنع القتلات, وهم أناس مقتدرون,  لهم السلطان, فألقوه في النار " فَأَنْجَاهُ اللَّهُ " منها. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَاتٍ لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ " فيعلمون صحة ما جاءت  به الرسل, وبِرَّهُمْ ونصحهم, وبطلان قول من خالفهم, وناقضهم, وأن  المعارضين للرسل, كأنهم تواصوا وحث بعضهم بعضا, على التكذيب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة 411)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(25) الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت*


*"  وقال إنما اتخذتم من دون الله أوثانا مودة بينكم في الحياة الدنيا ثم يوم  القيامة يكفر بعضكم ببعض ويلعن بعضكم بعضا ومأواكم النار وما لكم من ناصرين  " (25)*
" وَقَالَ "  لهم إبراهيم في جملة ما قاله, من نصحه: " إِنَّمَا اتَّخَذْتُمْ مِنْ  دُونِ اللَّهِ أَوْثَانًا مَوَدَّةَ بَيْنِكُمْ فِي الْحَيَاةِ الدُّنْيَا "  . 
أي: غاية ذلك, مودة في الدنيا ستنقطع وتضمحل. 
" ثُمَّ يَوْمَ الْقِيَامَةِ يَكْفُرُ بَعْضُكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ وَيَلْعَنُ  بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا " أي: يتبرأ كل من العابدين والمعبودين, من الآخر "  وَإِذَا حُشِرَ النَّاسُ كَانُوا لَهُمْ أَعْدَاءً وَكَانُوا  بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ " . 
فكيف تتعلقون بمن يعلم أنه سيتبرأ, من عابديه, ويلعنهم؟. 
وأن " وَمَأْوَاكُمُ " جميعا, العابدين والمعبودين " النَّارَ " . 
وليس أحد, ينصركم من عذاب اللّه, ولا يدفع عنهم عقابه. 
*" فآمن له لوط وقال إني مهاجر إلى ربي إنه هو العزيز الحكيم " (26)*
أي لم يزل إبراهيم عليه الصلاة والسلام, يدعو قومه, وهم مستمرون على عنادهم. 
إلا أنه آمن له بدعوته, لوط, الذي نبأءه اللّه, وأرسله إلى قومه كما سيأتي ذكره. 
" وَقَالَ " إبراهيم, حيى رأى أن دعوة قومه لا تفيدهم شيئا: " إِنِّي  مُهَاجِرٌ إِلَى رَبِّي " أي: هاجر أرض السوء, ومهاجر إلى الأرض المباركة,  وهي الشام. 
" إِنَّهُ هُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " أي: الذي له القوة, وهو يقدر على هدايتكم. 
ولكنه " حَكِيمٌ " ما اقتضت حكمته ذلك. 
ولما اعتزلهم وفارقهم, وهم بحالهم, لم يذكر اللّه عنهم, أنه أهلكهم بعذاب. 
بل ذكر اعتزاله إياهم, وهجرته من بين أظهرهم. 
فأما ما يذكر في الإسرائيليات, أن اللّه تعالى فتح على قومه باب البعوض,  فشرب دماءهم, وأكل لحومهم, وأتلفهم عن آخرهم, فهذا يتوقف الجزم به, على  الدليل الشرعي, ولم يوجد. 
فلو كان اللّه استأصلهم بالعذاب, لذكره, كما ذكر إهلاك الأمم المكذبة. 
ولكن هل من أسرار ذلك, أن الخليل عليه السلام, من أرحم الخلق, وأفضلهم,  وأحلمهم, وأجلهم, فلم يدع على قومه, كما دعا غيره, ولم يكن اللّه ليجري  عليهم بسببه, عذابا عاما؟. 
ومما يدل على ذلك, أنه راجع الملائكة في إهلاك قوم لوط, وجادلهم, ودافع عنهم, وهم ليسوا قومه, واللّه أعلم بالحال. 
*" ووهبنا له إسحاق ويعقوب وجعلنا في ذريته النبوة والكتاب وآتيناه أجره في الدنيا وإنه في الآخرة لمن الصالحين " (27)*
"  وَوَهَبْنَا لَهُ إِسْحَاقَ وَيَعْقُوبَ " أي: بعد ما هاجر إلى الشام "  وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ " . 
فلم يأت بعده نبي, إلا من ذريته, ولا نزل كتاب, إلا على ذريته, حتى ختموا بابنه, محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, وعليهم أجمعين. 
وهذا من أعظم المناقب والمفاخر, أن تكون مواد الهداية والرحمة, والسعادة,   والفلاح, والفوز, في ذريَّته, وعلى أيديهم, اهتدى المهتدون, وآمن المؤمنون,  وصلح  الصالحون: " وَآتَيْنَاهُ أَجْرَهُ فِي الدُّنْيَا " من الزوجة  الجميلة, فائقة الجمال, والرزق الواسع, والأولاد, الذين بهم قرت عينه,   ومعرفة اللّه ومحبته, والإنابة إليه. 
" وَإِنَّهُ فِي الْآخِرَةِ لَمِنَ الصَّالِحِينَ " بل وهو, ومحمد صلى  اللّه عليه وسلم, أفضل الصالحين على الإطلاق, وأعلاهم منزلة, فجمع اللّه  له, بين سعادة الدنيا والآخرة. 
*" ولوطا إذ قال لقومه إنكم لتأتون الفاحشة ما سبقكم بها من أحد من العالمين " (28)*
تقدم أن لوطا عليه السلام, آمن لإبراهيم, وصار من المهتدين به. 
وقد ذكروا, أنه ليس من ذرية إبراهيم, وإنما هو ابن أخي إبراهيم. 
ققوله تعالى: " وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِ النُّبُوَّةَ وَالْكِتَابَ "  وإن كان عاما, فلا يناقض كون لوط, نبيا رسولا, وهو ليس من ذريته, لأن  الآية, جيء بها, لسياق المدح والثناء, على الخليل, وقد أخبر أن لوطا, اهتدى  على يديه, ومن اهتدى على يديه أكمل ممن اهتدى من ذريته بالنسبة إلى فضيلة  الهادي, واللّه أعلم. 
فأرسل اللّه لوطا إلى قومه, وكانوا مع شركهم, قد جمعوا بين فعل الفاحشة في الذكور, وقطع السبيل, وفشو المنكرات, في مجالسهم. 
فنصحهم لوط, عن هذه الأمور, وبيَّن لهم, قبائحها في نفسها, وما تئول إليه من العقوبة البليغة, فلم يرعووا, ولم يذكروا. 
" فَمَا كَانَ جَوَابَ قَوْمِهِ إِلَّا أَنْ قَالُوا ائْتِنَا بِعَذَابِ اللَّهِ إِنْ كُنْتَ مِنَ الصَّادِقِينَ " . 
فأيس منهم نبيهم, وعلم استحقاقهم العذاب, وجزع من شدة تكذيبهم له, فدعا   عليهم و " قَالَ رَبِّ انْصُرْنِي عَلَى الْقَوْمِ الْمُفْسِدِينَ "   فاستجاب اللّه دعاءه, فأرسل الملائكة لإهلاكهم. 
فمروا بإبراهيم قبل ذلك, وبشروه بإسحق, ومن وراء إسحق يعقوب. 
ثم سألهم إبراهيم أين يريدون؟ فأخبروه أنهم يريدون إهلاك قوم لوط. 
فجعل يراجعهم, ويقول " إِنَّ فِيهَا لُوطًا " . 
فقالوا له: " لَنُنَجِّيَنَّه  ُ وَأَهْلَهُ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَهُ كَانَتْ مِنَ الْغَابِرِينَ " ثم مضوا حتى أتوا لوطا. 
فساءه مجيئهم, وضاق بهم ذرعا, بحيث إنه لم يعرفهم, وظن أنهم من جملة  الضيوف, أبناء السبيل, فخاف عليهم من قومه, فقالوا له: " لَا تَخَفْ وَلَا  تَحْزَنْ " وأخبروه أنهم رسل اللّه. 
" إِنَّا مُنَجُّوكَ وَأَهْلَكَ إِلَّا امْرَأَتَكَ كَانَتْ مِنَ  الْغَابِرِينَ إِنَّا مُنْزِلُونَ عَلَى أَهْلِ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ رِجْزًا  " أي: عذابا " مِنَ السَّمَاءِ بِمَا كَانُوا يَفْسُقُونَ " فأمروه أن  يسري بأهله ليلا. 
فلما أصبحوا, قلب اللّه عليهم ديارهم, فجعل عاليها سافلها, وأمطر عليهم  حجارة من سجيل متتابعة حتى أبادتهم وأهلكتهم, فصاروا سَمَرًا من الأسمار,  وعبرة من العبر.
*" ولقد تركنا منها آية بينة لقوم يعقلون "(35)* 
" وَلَقَدْ  تَرَكْنَا مِنْهَا آيَةً بَيِّنَةً لِقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ " أي:  تركنا من  ديار قوم لوط, آثارا بينة لقوم يعقلون العبر بقلوبهم, فينتفعون بها. 
كما قال تعالى: " وَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَمُرُّونَ عَلَيْهِمْ مُصْبِحِينَ وَبِاللَّيْلِ أَفَلَا تَعْقِلُونَ " . 
*" وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيبا فقال يا قوم اعبدوا الله وارجوا اليوم الآخر ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين " (36)*
أي وأرسلنا "  وَإِلَى مَدْيَنَ " القبيلة المعروفة المشهورة " أَخَاهُمْ شُعَيْبًا "  الذي أمرهم بعبادة اللّه وحده لا شريك له, والإيمان بالبعث ورجائه, والعمل  له, ونهاهم عن الإفساد في الأرض, ببخس المكاييل والموازين, والسعي بقطع  الطرق. 
*" فكذبوه فأخذتهم الرجفة فأصبحوا في دارهم جاثمين "(37)* 
" فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ الرَّجْفَةُ " أي عذاب اللّه " فَأَصْبَحُوا فِي دَارِهِمْ جَاثِمِينَ " .

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة 412)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(38) الى الأية(44)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت
*

*" وعادا وثمود وقد تبين لكم من مساكنهم وزين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم فصدهم عن السبيل وكانوا مستبصرين " (38)
*

أي: وكذلك ما فعلنا بعاد وثمود, وقد علمت قصتهم, وتبين لكم بشيء تشاهدونه بأبصاركم من مساكنهم, وآثارهم, التي بانوا عنها. 
وقد جاءتهم رسلهم بالآيات البينات, المفيدة للبصيرة فكذبوهم, وجادلوهم. 
" وَزَيَّنَ لَهُمُ الشَّيْطَانُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ " حتى ظنوا أنها أفضل, مما جاءتهم به الرسل. 

*" وقارون وفرعون وهامان ولقد جاءهم موسى بالبينات فاستكبروا في الأرض وما كانوا سابقين " (39)
*

وكذلك  قارون, وفرعون, وهامان, حين بعث اللّه إليهم موسى ابن عمران; بالآيات  البينات; والبراهين الساطعات, فلم ينقادوا, واستكبروا في الأرض, على عباد  اللّه, فأذلوهم, وعلى الحق, فردوه, فلم يقدروا على النجاء, حين نزلت بهم  العقوبة. 
" وَمَا كَانُوا سَابِقِينَ " اللّه, ولا فائتين, بل سلموا واستسلموا. 
*"  فكلا أخذنا بذنبه فمنهم من أرسلنا عليه حاصبا ومنهم من أخذته الصيحة ومنهم  من خسفنا به الأرض ومنهم من أغرقنا وما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا  أنفسهم يظلمون " (40)
*

" فَكُلَا " من هؤلاء الأمم المكذبة " أَخَذْنَا بِذَنْبِهِ " على قدره, وبعقوبة مناسبة له. 
" فَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِ حَاصِبًا " أي: عذابا يحصبهم, كقوم  عاد, حين أرسل اللّه عليهم الريح العقيم, و " سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ  سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُومًا فَتَرَى الْقَوْمَ فِيهَا  صَرْعَى كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ " . 
" وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَخَذَتْهُ الصَّيْحَةُ " كقوم صالح, " وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ خَسَفْنَا بِهِ الْأَرْضَ " كقارون. 
" وَمِنْهُمْ مَنْ أَغْرَقْنَا " كفرعون وهامان, وجنودهما. 
" وَمَا كَانَ اللَّهُ " أي: ما ينبغي ولا يليق به " لِيَظْلِمَهُمْ "  لكمال عدله, وغناه التام, عن جميع الخلق " وَلَكِنْ كَانُوا أَنْفُسَهُمْ  يَظْلِمُونَ " منعوها حقها, الذي هي بصدده, فإنها مخلوقة لعبادة اللّه  وحده. 
فهؤلاء, وضعوها في غير موضعها, وشغلوها, بالشهوات والمعاصي, فضروها غاية الضرر, من حيث ظنوا, أنهم ينفعونها. 

*" مثل الذين اتخذوا من دون الله أولياء كمثل العنكبوت اتخذت بيتا وإن أوهن البيوت لبيت العنكبوت لو كانوا يعلمون " (41)
*

هذا  مثل ضربه اللّه, لمن عبد معه غيره, يقصد به التعزز والتَّقَوِّي; والنفع;  وأن الأمر بخلاف مقصوده; فإن مثله; كمثل العنكبوت; اتخذت بيتا, يقيها من  الحر, والبرد, والآفات. 
" وَإِنَّ أَوْهَنَ الْبُيُوتِ " أي: أضعفها وأوهاها " لَبَيْتُ الْعَنْكَبُوتِ " . 
فالعنكبوت من الحيوانات الضعيفة, وبيتها, من أضعف البيوت فما ازدادت باتخاذه, إلا ضعفا. 
كذلك هؤلاء, الذين يتخذون من دونه أولياء, فقراء, عاجزون, من جميع الوجوه. 
وحين اتخذوا الأولياء من دونه, يتعززون بهم, ويستنصرونهم, ازدادوا ضعفا إلى ضعفهم, ووهنا إلى وهنهم. 
فإن اتكلوا عليهم, في كثير من مصالحهم, وألقوها عليهم, تخلوا هم عنها. 
على أن أولئك سيقومون بها. 
فخذلوهم, فلم يحصلوا منهم على طائل, ولا أنالوهم من معونتهم, أقل نائل. 
فلو كانوا يعلمون حقيقة العلم, حالهم, وحال من اتخذوهم, لم يتخذوهم,  ولتبرأوا منهم, ولتولوا الرب القادر الرحيم, الذي إذا تولاه عبده وتوكل  عليه, كفاه مئونة دينه ودنياه, وازداد قوة إلى قوته, في قلبه وبدنه وحاله  وأعماله. 
ولما بين نهاية ضعف آلهة المشركين, ارتقى من هذا, إلى ما هو أبلغ منه, وأنها ليست بشيء, بل هي مجرد أسماء سموها, وظنون اعتقدوها. 
وعند التحقيق, يتبين للعاقل بطلانها وعدمها, ولهذا قال: 

*" إن الله يعلم ما يدعون من دونه من شيء وهو العزيز الحكيم " (42)
*

"  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِهِ مِنْ شَيْءٍ " أي: إنه  تعالى يعلم - وهو عالم الغيب والشهادة - أنهم ما يدعون من دون اللّه شيئا  موجودا, ولا إلها له حقيقة, كقوله تعالى " إِنْ هِيَ إِلَّا أَسْمَاءٌ  سَمَّيْتُمُوهَا أَنْتُمْ وَآبَاؤُكُمْ مَا أَنْزَلَ اللَّهُ بِهَا مِنْ  سُلْطَانٍ " . 
وقوله " وَمَا يَتَّبِعُ الَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِنْ دُونِ اللَّهِ شُرَكَاءَ إِنْ يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلَّا الظَّنَّ " . 
" وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي له القوة جميعا, الذي قهر بها جميع الخلق. 
" الْحَكِيمُ " الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها, الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه, وأتقن ما أمره. 

*" وتلك الأمثال نضربها للناس وما يعقلها إلا العالمون " (43)
*

"  وَتِلْكَ الْأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا لِلنَّاسِ " أي: لأجلهم ولانتفاعهم  وتعليمهم لكونها من الطرق الموضحة للعلوم, لأنها تقرب الأمور المعقولة,  بالأمور المحسوسة, فيتضح المعنى المطلوب بسببها, فهي مصلحة لعموم الناس. 
ولكن " وَمَا يَعْقِلُهَا " بفهمها وتدبرها, وتطبيقها على ما ضربت له, وعقلها في القلب. 
" إِلَّا الْعَالِمُونَ " أي: إلا أهل العلم الحقيقي, الذين وصل العلم إلى قلوبهم. 
وهذا مدح للأمثال, التي يضربها, وحثٌّ على تدبرها وتعقلها, ومدح لمن يعقلها. 
وأنه عنوان, على أنه من أهل العلم, فعلم أن من لم يعقلها, ليس من العالمين. 
والسبب في ذلك, أن الأمثال التي يضربها اللّه في القرآن, إنما هي للأمور الكبار, والمطالب العالية, والمسائل الجليلة. 
فأهل العلم, يعرفون أنها أهم من غيرها, لاعتناء اللّه بها, وحثه عباده على تعقلها, وتدبرها. 
فيبذلون جهدهم في معرفتها. 
وأما من لم يعقلها, مع أهميتها, فإن ذلك, دليل على أنه ليس من أهل العلم,  لأنه إذا لم يعرف المسائل المهمة, فعدم معرفته غيرها, من باب أولى وأحرى. 
ولهذا, أكثر ما يضرب اللّه الأمثال في أصول الدين, ونحوها 

*" خلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحق إن في ذلك لآية للمؤمنين " (44)
*

أي: هو تعالى, المنفرد بخلق السماوات, على علوها وارتفاعها وسعتها وحسنها وما فيها من الشمس والقمر والكواكب والملائكة. 
والأرض وما فيها من الجبال والبحار والبراري والقفار, والأشجار ونحوها. 
وكل ذلك خلقه بالحق, أي لم يخلقها عبثا, ولا سدى, ولا لغير فائدة. 
وإنما خلقها, ليقوم أمره وشرعه, ولتتم نعمته على عباده, وليروا من حكمته,  وقهره وتدبيره, ما يدلهم على أنه وحده, معبودهم, ومحبوبهم, وإلههم. 
" إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَآيَةً لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ " على كثير من المطالب الإيمانية, إذا تدبرها المؤمن, رأى ذلك فيها عيانا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (413)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(45) الى الأية(50)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت*

*" اتل ما أوحي إليك من الكتاب وأقم الصلاة إن الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر ولذكر الله أكبر والله يعلم ما تصنعون " (45)*
يأمر تعالى بتلاوة وحيه, وتنزيله, وهو: هذا الكتاب العظيم. 
ومعنى تلاوته, اتباعه, بامتثال ما يأمر به, واجتناب ما ينهى عنه, والاهتداء  بهداه, وتصديق أخباره, وتدبر معانيه, وتلاوة ألفاظه, فصار تلاوة لفظه جزء  المعنى, وبعضه. 
وإذا كان هذا معنى تلاوة الكتاب, عل أن إقامة الدين كلها, داخلة في تلاوة الكتاب. 
فيكون قوله " وَأَقِمِ الصَّلَاةَ " من باب عطف الخاص على العام, لفضل  الصلاة وشرفها, وآثارها الجميلة, وهي " إِنَّ الصَّلَاةَ تَنْهَى عَنِ  الْفَحْشَاءِ وَالْمُنْكَرِ " . 
فالفحشاء, كل ما استعظم, واستفحش من المعاصي, التي تشتهيها النفوس. 
والمنكر: كل معصية تنكرها العقول والفطر. 
ووجه كون الصلاة تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر, أن العبد المقيم لها, المتمم  لأركانها وشروطها, وخشوعها, يستنير قلبه, ويتطهر فؤاده, ويزداد إيمانه,  وتقوى رغبته في الخير, وتقل أو تنعدم, رغبته في الشر. 
فبالضرورة, مداومتها والمحافظة عليها على هذا الوجه, تنهى عن الفحشاء والمنكر. 
فهذا من أعظم مقاصد الصلاة, وثمراتها. 
وثَمَّ في الصلاة, مقصود أعظم من هذا وأكبر, وهو: ما اشتملت عليه من ذكر اللّه, بالقلب, واللسان, والبدن. 
فإن اللّه تعالى, إنما خلق العباد, لعبادته, وأفضل عبادة تقع منهم الصلاة. 
وفيها من عبوديات الجوارح كلها, ما ليس في غيرها, ولهذا قال: " وَلَذِكْرُ اللَّهِ أَكْبَرُ " . 
ويحتمل أنه لما أمر بالصلاة ومدحها, أخبر أن ذكره تعالى, خارج الصلاة, أكبر من الصلاة كما هو قول جمهور المفسرين. 
لكن الأول, أولى, لأن الصلاة, أفضل من الذكر خارجها, ولأنها - كما تقدم - بنفسها من أكبر الذكر. 
" وَاللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا تَصْنَعُونَ " من خير وشر, فيجازيكم على ذلك, أكمل الجزاء, وأوفاه. 
" وَلَا تُجَادِلُوا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ إِلَّا بِالَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ  إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا مِنْهُمْ وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ  إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ  وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ " 
ينهى تعالى عن مجادلة أهل الكتاب, إذا كانت عن غير بصيرة من المجادل, أو  بغير قاعدة مرضية, وأن لا يجادلوا, إلا بالتي هي أحسن, بحسن خلق ولطف ولين  كلام, ودعوة إلى الحق, وتحسينه, ورد الباطل وتهجينه, بأقرب طريق موصل لذلك.  
وأن لا يكون القصد منها, مجرد المجادلة والمغالبة, وحب العلو, بل يكون القصد, بيان الحق, وهداية الخلق. 
" إِلَّا الَّذِينَ ظَلَمُوا " من أهل الكتاب, بأن ظهر من قصد المجادل منهم  وحاله, أنه لا إرادة له في الحق, وإنما يجادل, على وجه المشاغبة  والمغالبة. 
فهذا, لا فائدة في جداله, لأن المقصود منها ضائع. 
" وَقُولُوا آمَنَّا بِالَّذِي أُنْزِلَ إِلَيْنَا وَأُنْزِلَ إِلَيْكُمْ  وَإِلَهُنَا وَإِلَهُكُمْ وَاحِدٌ " أي: ولتكن مجادلتكم لأهل الكتاب مبنية  على الإيمان. 
بما أنزل إليكم وأنزل إليهم, وعلى الإيمان برسولكم ورسولهم, وعلى أن الإله واحد. 
ولا تكن مناظرتكم إياهم, على وجه يحصل به القدح, في شيء من الكتب الإلهية,  أو بأحد من الرسل, كما يفعله الجاهل عند مناظرة الخصوم, يقدح بجميع ما  معهم, من حق وباطل, فهذا ظلم, وخروج عن الواجب, وآداب النظر. 
فإن الواجب, أن يرد ما مع الخصم من الباطل, ويقبل ما معه من الحق. 
ولا يرد الحق, لأجل قوله, ولو كان كافرا. 
وأيضا فإن بناء مناظرة أهل الكتاب, على هذا الطريق, فيه إلزام لهم, بالإقرار بالقرآن, وبالرسول, الذي جاء به. 
فإنه إذا تكلم في الأصول الدينية, والتي اتفقت عليها الأنبياء والكتب  وتقررت عند المناظرين, وثبتت حقائقها عندهما, وكانت الكتب السابقة,  والمرسلون, مع القرآن ومحمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, قد بينتها, ودلت, وأخبرت  بها, فإنه يلزم التصديق بالكتب كلها, والرسل كلهم, وهذا من خصائص الإسلام. 
فأما أن يقال: نؤمن بما دل عليه الكتاب الفلاني, دون الكتاب الفلاني, وهو الحق الذي صدق ما قبله, فهذا ظلم وهوى. 
وهو يرجع إلى قومه بالتكذيب, لأنه إذا كذب القرآن الدال عليها, المصدق لما بين يديه, فإنه مكذب لما زعم أنه به مؤمن. 
وأيضا فإن كل طريق تثبت بها نبوة أي نبي كان, فإن مثلها. 
وأعظم منها, دالة على نبوة محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم. 
وكل شبهة يقدح بها في نبوة محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, فإن مثلها, أو أعظم منها, يمكن توجيهها إلى نبوة غيره. 
فإذا ثبت بطلانها في غيره, فثبوت بطلانها في حقه صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, أظهر وأظهر. 
وقوله " وَنَحْنُ لَهُ مُسْلِمُونَ " أي: منقادون مستسلمون لأمره. 
ومن آمن به, واتخذه إلها, وآمن بجميع كتبه, ورسله, وانقاد للّه واتبع رسله, فهو السعيد. 
ومن انحرف عن هذا الطريق, فهو الشقي. 
*" وكذلك أنزلنا إليك الكتاب فالذين آتيناهم الكتاب يؤمنون به ومن هؤلاء من يؤمن به وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا الكافرون " (47)*
أي " وَكَذَلِكَ أَنْزَلْنَا إِلَيْكَ " يا محمد, هذا " الْكِتَابُ " الكريم, المبين كل نبأ عظيم. 
الداعي إلى كل خلق فاضل, وأمر كامل, المصدق للكتب السابقة, المخبر به الأنبياء الأقدمون. 
" فَالَّذِينَ آتَيْنَاهُمُ الْكِتَابَ " فعرفوه حق معرفته, ولم يداخلهم حسد وهوى. 
" يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهِ " لأنهم تيقنوا صدقه, بما لديهم من الموافقات, وبما  عندهم من البشارات, وبما تميزوا به, من معرفة الحسن والقبيح, والصدق  والكذب. 
" وَمِنْ هَؤُلَاءِ " الموجودين " مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ " إيمانا عن بصيرة, لا عن رغبة ولا رهبة. 
" وَمَا يَجْحَدُ بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَّا الْكَافِرُونَ " الذين دأبهم الجحود للحق, والعناد له. 
وهذا حصر لمن كفر به, أنه لا يكون من أحد, قصده متابعة الحق. 
وإلا, فكل من له قصد صحيح, فإنه لا بد أن يؤمن به, لما اشتمل عليه من البينات, لكل من له عقل, أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد. 
*" وما كنت تتلو من قبله من كتاب ولا تخطه بيمينك إذا لارتاب المبطلون " (48)*
ومما يدل  على صحته, أنه جاء به هذا النبي الأمين, الذي عرف قومه صدقه, وأمانته,  ومدخله ومخرجه, وسائر أحواله, وهو لا يكتب بيده خطا, بل ولا يقرأ خطا  مكتوبا. 
فإتيانه به في هذه الحال, من أظهر البينات القاطعة, التي لا تقبل الارتياب,  أنه من عند اللّه العزيز الحميد, ولهذا قال: " وَمَا كُنْتَ تَتْلُو " أي  تقرأ " مِنْ قَبْلِهِ مِنْ كِتَابٍ وَلَا تَخُطُّهُ بِيَمِينِكَ إِذًا " لو  كنت بهذه الحال " لَارْتَابَ الْمُبْطِلُونَ " فقالوا: تعلمه من الكتب  السابقة, أو استنسخه منها. 
فأما وقد نزل على قلبك, كتابا جليلا, تحديت به الفصحاء البلغاء, الأعداء,  الألداء أن يأتوا بمثله, أو بسورة من مثله, فعجزوا غاية العجز, بل ولا  حدثتهم أنفسهم بالمعارضة, لعلمهم ببلاغته وفصاحته, وأن كلام أحد من البشر,  لا يبلغ أن يكون مجاريا له أو على منواله, ولهذا قال: " بَلْ هُوَ آيَاتٌ  بَيِّنَاتٌ " إلى " الظَّالِمُونَ " . 
*" بل هو آيات بينات في صدور الذين أوتوا العلم وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا الظالمون " (49)*
" بَلْ هُوَ " أي: هذا القرآن " آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ " لا خفيات. 
" فِي صُدُورِ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْعِلْمَ " وهم: سادة الخلق, وعقلاؤهم, وأولو الألباب منهم, والكمل منهم. 
فإذا كان آيات بينات, في صدور أمثال هؤلاء, كانوا حجة على غيرهم. 
وإنكار غيرهم, لا يضر, ولا يكون ذلك إلا ظلما, ولهذا قال: " وَمَا يَجْحَدُ  بِآيَاتِنَا إِلَّا الظَّالِمُونَ " لأنه لا يجحدها إلا جاهل, تكلم بغير  علم: ولم يقتد بأهل العلم, ومن هو التمكن من معرفته على حقيقته, أو متجاهل,  عرف أنه حق فعانده, وعرف صدقه, فخالفه. 
*" وقالوا لولا أنزل عليه آيات من ربه قل إنما الآيات عند الله وإنما أنا نذير مبين "(50)* 
أي: واعترض  هؤلاء الظالمون المكذبون للرسول, ولما جاء به, واقترحوا عليه, نزول آيات,  عينوها كما قال اللّه عنهم: " وَقَالُوا لَنْ نُؤْمِنَ لَكَ حَتَّى  تَفْجُرَ لَنَا مِنَ الْأَرْضِ يَنْبُوعًا " الآيات. 
فتعيين الآيات, ليس عندهم, ولا عند الرسول صلى اللّه عليه وسلم, فإن في ذلك  تدابير, مع اللّه, وأنه لو كان كذا, وينبغي أن يكون كذا, وليس لأحد من  الأمر شيء. 
ولهذا قال: " قُلْ إِنَّمَا الْآيَاتُ عِنْدَ اللَّهِ " إن شاء أنزلها, أو  منعها " وَإِنَّمَا أَنَا نَذِيرٌ مُبِينٌ " وليس لي مرتبة, فوق هذه  المرتبة. 
وإذا كان القصد بيان الحق من الباطل, فإذا حصل المقصود - بأي طريق - كان  اقتراح الآيات المعينات على ذلك, ظلما وجورا, وتكبرا على اللّه, وعلى الحق.  
بل لو قدر أن تنزل تلك الآيات, ويكون في قلوبهم, أنهم لا يؤمنون بالحق إلا  بها كان ذلك ليس بإيمان, وإنما ذلك, شيء وافق أهواءهم, فآمنوا, لا لأنه حق,  بل لتلك الآيات. 
فأي فائدة حصلت, في إنزالها على التقدير الفرضي؟

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (414)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(51) الى الأية(59)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت
*

*" أولم يكفهم أنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب يتلى عليهم إن في ذلك لرحمة وذكرى لقوم يؤمنون " (51)*
ولما كان  المقصود بيان الحق, ذكر تعالى طريقه فقال: " أَوَلَمْ يَكْفِهِمْ " في  علمهم بصدقك, وصدق ما جئت به " أَنَّا أَنْزَلْنَا عَلَيْكَ الْكِتَابَ  يُتْلَى عَلَيْهِمْ " . 
وهذا كلام مختصر, جامع فيه, من الآيات البينات, والدلالات الباهرات, شيء كثير. 
فإنه كما تقدم إتيان الرسول به بمجرده, وهو أمي, من أكبر الآيات على صدقه. 
ثم عجزهم عن معارضته, وتحديهم إياه, آية أخرى. 
ثم ظهوره, وبروزه جهرا علانية, يتلى عليهم, ويقال: هو من عند اللّه, قد  أظهره الرسول, وهو في وقت قلَّ فيه أنصاره, وكثر مخالفوه وأعداؤه, فلم  يخفه, ولم يثن ذلك عزمه. 
بل خرج به على رءوس الأشهاد, ونادى به, بين الحاضر والباد, بأن هذا كلام ربي. 
فهل أحد يقدر على معارضته, أو ينطق بمباراته أو يستطيع مجاراته. 
ثم هيمنته على الكتب المتقدمة, وتصحيحه للصحيح, ونَفْيُ ما أدخل فيها من التحريف, والتبديل. 
ثم هدايته لسواء السبيل, في أمره ونهيه. 
فما أمر بشيء, فقال العقل " ليته لم يأمر به " , ولا نهى عن شيء فقال العقل " ليته لم ينه عنه " . 
بل هو مطابق للعدل والميزان, والحكمة المعقولة لذوي البصائر, والعقول. 
ثم مسايرة إرشاداته, وهدايته, وأحكامه, لكل حال, وكل زمان, بحيث لا تصلح الأمور إلا به. 
فجميع ذلك, يكفي من أراد تصديق الحق, وعمل على طلب الحق. 
فلا كفى اللّه, من لم يكفه القرآن, ولا شفى اللّه, من لم يشفه الفرقان. 
ومن اهتدى به واكتفى, فإنه رحمة له وخير, فلذلك قال: " إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ  لَرَحْمَةً وَذِكْرَى لِقَوْمٍ يُؤْمِنُونَ " وذلك لما يحصل فيه من العلم  الكثير, والخير الغزير وتزكية القلوب والأرواح, وتطهير العقائد, وتكميل  الأخلاق, والفتوحات الإلهية, والأسرار الربانية. 
*" قل كفى بالله بيني وبينكم شهيدا يعلم ما في السماوات والأرض والذين آمنوا بالباطل وكفروا بالله أولئك هم الخاسرون " (52)*

" قُلْ كَفَى بِاللَّهِ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ شَهِيدًا " فأنا قد استشهدته. 
فإن كنت كاذبا, أَحَلَّ بي ما به تعتبرون. 
وإن كان إنما يؤيدني, وينصرني, وييسر لي الأمور, فلتكفكم, هذه الشهادة الجليلة من اللّه. 
فإن وقع في قلوبكم أن شهادته - وأنتم لم تسمعوه, ولم تروه - لا تكفي دليلا, فإنه " يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ " . 
ومن جملة معلوماته, حالي وحالكم, ومقالي لكم. 
فلو كنت متقولا عليه, مع علمه بذلك, وقدرته على عقوبتي - لكان قدحا, في  علمه, وقدرته, وحكمته كما قال تعالى " وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ  الْأَقَاوِيلِ لَأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِالْيَمِينِ ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ  الْوَتِينَ " . 
" وَالَّذِينَ آمَنُوا بِالْبَاطِلِ وَكَفَرُوا بِاللَّهِ أُولَئِكَ هُمُ  الْخَاسِرُونَ " حيث خسروا الإيمان باللّه, وملائكته, وكتبه, ورسله, واليوم  الآخر, وحيث فاتهم النعيم المقيم, وحيث حصل لهم في مقابلة الحق الصحيح, كل  باطل قبيح, وفي مقابلة النعيم, كل عذاب أليم, فخسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم  القيامة. 
*" ويستعجلونك بالعذاب ولولا أجل مسمى لجاءهم العذاب وليأتينهم بغتة وهم لا يشعرون " (53)*
يخبر تعالى,  عن جهل المكذبين للرسول, وما جاء به, وأنهم يقولون - استعجالا للعذاب,  وزيادة تكذيب: " مَتَى هَذَا الْوَعْدُ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ " ؟ يقول  تعالى " وَلَوْلَا أَجَلٌ مُسَمًّى " مضروب لنزوله, ولم يأت بعد "  لَجَاءَهُمُ الْعَذَابُ " بسبب تعجيزهم لنا, وتكذيبهم الحق. 
فلو آخذناهم بجهلهم, لكان كلامهم, أسرع لبلائهم وعقوبتهم. 
ولكن - مع ذلك - فلا يستبطئوا نزوله " وَلَيَأْتِيَنَّ  هُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لَا يَشْعُرُونَ " . 
فوقع كما أخبر اللّه تعالى, لما قدموا لـ " بدر " بطرين مفاخرين, ظانين أنهم قادرون على مقصودهم. 
فأذلهم اللّه, وقتل كبارهم, واستوعب جملة أشرارهم, ولم يبق فيهم بيت, إلا أصابته تلك المصيبة. 
فأتاهم العذاب, من حيث لم يحتسبوا, ونزل بهم, وهم لا يشعرون. 
*" يستعجلونك بالعذاب وإن جهنم لمحيطة بالكافرين "(54)* 
هذا, وإن لم ينزل عليهم العذاب الدنيوي, فإن أمامهم العذاب الأخروي, الذي لا يخلص منهم أحد منه, سواء عوجل بعذاب الدنيا, أو أمهل. 
" وَإِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ لَمُحِيطَةٌ بِالْكَافِرِينَ " ليس لهم عنها, معدل ولا منصرف. 
قد أحاطت بهم من كل جانب, كما أحاطت بهم ذنوبهم, وسيئاتهم, وكفرهم. 
وذلك العذاب, هو العذاب الشديد. 
*" يوم يغشاهم العذاب من فوقهم ومن تحت أرجلهم ويقول ذوقوا ما كنتم تعملون " (55)*
" يَوْمَ  يَغْشَاهُمُ الْعَذَابُ مِنْ فَوْقِهِمْ وَمِنْ تَحْتِ أَرْجُلِهِمْ  وَيَقُولُ ذُوقُوا مَا كُنْتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ " فإن أعمالكم انقلبت عليكم  عذابا, وشملكم العذاب, كما شملكم الكفر والذنوب. 
*" يا عبادي الذين آمنوا إن أرضي واسعة فإياي فاعبدون "(56)* 
يقول تعالى:  " يَا عِبَادِيَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا " وصدقوا رسولي " إِنَّ أَرْضِي  وَاسِعَةٌ فَإِيَّايَ فَاعْبُدُونِ " فإذا تعذرت عليكم عبادة ربكم في أرض,  فارتحلوا منها إلى أرض أخرى, حيث كانت العبادة للّه وحده. 
فأماكن العبادة, ومواضعها, واسعة, والمعبود واحد, والموت لا بد أن ينزل بكم  ثم ترجعون إلى ربكم, فيجازي من أحسن عبادته وجمع بين الإيمان والعمل  الصالح بإنزاله الغرف العالية, والمنازل الأنيقة الجامعة, لما تشتهيه  الأنفس, وتلذ الأعين, وأنتم فيها خالدون. 
فـ " نَعَمْ " تلك المنازل, في جنات النعيم " أَجْرُ الْعَامِلِينَ " للّه. 
*" الذين صبروا وعلى ربهم يتوكلون "(59)* 
" الَّذِينَ صَبَرُوا " على عبادة اللّه " وَعَلَى رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ " في ذلك. 
فصبرهم على عبادة اللّه, يقتضي بذل الجهد والطاقة في ذلك, والمحاربة العظيمة للشيطان, الذي يدعوهم إلى الإخلال بشيء من ذلك. 
وتوكلهم, يقتضي شدة اعتمادهم على اللّه, وحسن ظنهم به, أن يحقق ما عزموا عليه من الأعمال, ويكملها. 
ونص على التوكل, وإن كان داخلا في الصبر, لأنه يحتاج إليه في كل فعل, وترك مأمور به, ولا يتم إلا به.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (415)
تفسير السعدى
سورة العنكبوت
من الأية(60) الى الأية(69)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة العنكبوت*



*" وكأين من دابة لا تحمل رزقها الله يرزقها وإياكم وهو السميع العليم " (60)*
أي: الباري تبارك وتعالى, قد تكفل بأرزاق الخلائق كلهم, قويهم, وعاجزهم. 
فكم " مِنْ دَابَّةٍ " في الأرض, ضعيفة القوى, ضعيفة العقل. 
" لَا تَحْمِلُ رِزْقَهَا " ولا تدخره, بل لم تزل, لا شيء معها من الرزق, ولا يزال اللّه يسخر لها الرزق, في كل وقت بوقته. 
" اللَّهُ يَرْزُقُهَا وَإِيَّاكُمْ " فكلكم عيال اللّه القائم برزقكم, كما قام بخلقكم وتدبيركم. 
" وَهُوَ السَّمِيعُ الْعَلِيمُ " فلا تخفى عليه خافية, ولا تهلك دابة من عدم الرزق, بسبب أنها خافية عليه. 
كما قال تعالى: " وَمَا مِنْ دَابَّةٍ فِي الْأَرْضِ إِلَّا عَلَى اللَّهِ   رِزْقُهَا وَيَعْلَمُ مُسْتَقَرَّهَا وَمُسْتَوْدَعَه  َا كُلٌّ فِي كِتَابٍ   مُبِينٍ " : 
*" ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض وسخر الشمس والقمر ليقولن الله فأنى يؤفكون "(61)*
هذا استدلال على المشركين, المكذبين بتوحيد الإلهية والعبادة, وإلزام لهم, بما أثبتوه من توحيد الربوبية. 
فأنت لو سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض, ومن نزل من السماء ماء, فأحيا به   الأرض بعد موتها, ومن بيده تدبير جميع الأشياء؟ " لَيَقُولُنَّ اللَّهُ "   وحده, ولَاعْتَرَفُوا بعجز الأوثان, ومن عبدوه مع اللّه, عن شيء من ذلك. 
فاعجب لإفكهم, وكذبهم, وعدولهم إلى من أقروا بعجزه, وأنه لا يستحق أن يدبر شيئا. 
وسَجِّلْ عليهم عدم العقل, وأنهم السفهاء, ضعفاء الأحلام. 
فهل تجد أضعف عقلا, وأقل بصيرة, ممن أتى إلى حجر, أو قبر ونحوه وهو يدري   أنه لا ينفع ولا يضر, ولا يخلق ولا يرزق - ثم صرف له خالص الإخلاص, وصافي   العبادية, وأشركه مع الرب, الخالق الرازق, النافع الضار. 
و " قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ " الذي بين الهدى من الضلال, وأوضح بطلان ما عليه المشركون, ليحذره الموفقون. 
و " قُلِ الْحَمْدُ لِلَّهِ " الذي خلق العالم العلوي والسفلي, وقام   بتدبيرهم, ورزقهم, وبسط الرزق على من يشاء, وضيقه عمن يشاء, حكمة منه,   ولعلمه بما يصلح عباده, وما ينبغي لهم. 
*" وما هذه الحياة الدنيا إلا لهو ولعب وإن الدار الآخرة لهي الحيوان لو كانوا يعلمون "(64)* 
يخبر تعالى   عن حالة الدنيا والآخرة, وفي ضمن ذلك, التزهيد في الدنيا والتشويق للأخرى   فقال: " وَمَا هَذِهِ الْحَيَاةُ الدُّنْيَا " في الحقيقة " إِلَّا لَهْوٌ   وَلَعِبٌ " تلهو بها القلوب, وتلعب بها الأبدان, بسبب ما جعل اللّه فيها  من  الزينة واللذات, والشهوات الخالبة للقلوب المعرضة, الباهجة للعيون   الغافلة, المفرحة للنفوس المبطلة الباطلة. 
ثم تزول سريعا, وتنقضي جميعا, ولم يحصل منها محبها, إلا على الندم والخسران. 
" وَإِنَّ الدَّارَ الْآخِرَةَ لَهِيَ الْحَيَوَانُ " أي: الحياة الكاملة,   التي من لوازمها, أن تكون أبدان أهلها, في غاية القوة, وقواهم في غاية   الشدة, لأنها أبدان وقوى, خلقت للحياة وأن يكون موجودا فيها, كل ما تكمل به   الحياة, وتتم به اللذة, من مفرحات القلوب, وشهوات الأبدان, من المآكل,   والمشارب, والمناكح; وغير ذلك, مما لا عين رأت. 
ولا أذن سمعت, ولا خطر على قلب بشر. 
" لَوْ كَانُوا يَعْلَمُونَ " لما آثروا الدنيا على الآخرة, ولو كانوا   يعقلون لما رغبوا عن دار الحيوان, ورغبوا في دار اللهو واللعب. 
فدل ذلك, أن الذين يعلمون, لا بد أن يؤثروا الآخرة على الدنيا, لما يعلمونه من حالة الدارين. 
*" فإذا ركبوا في الفلك دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر إذا هم يشركون "(65)* 
ثم ألزم   تعالى, المشركين بإخلاصهم للّه, في حال الشدة, عند ركوب البحر, وتلاطم   أمواجه, وخوفهم الهلاك, يتركون وقتذاك, أندادهم, ويخلصون الدعاء للّه وحده   لا شريك له. 
فلما زالت عنهم الشدة, ونجى من أخلصوا له الدعاء إلى البر, أشركوا به, من لا نجاهم من شدة, ولا أزال عنهم مشقة. 
فهلا أخلصوا للّه الدعاء, في حال الرخاء والشدة, واليسر والعسر, ليكونوا مؤمنين حقا, مستحقين ثوابه, مندفعا عنهم عقابه. 
*" ليكفروا بما آتيناهم وليتمتعوا فسوف يعلمون " (66)*
ولكن شركهم   هذا بعد نعمتنا عليهم, بالنجاة من البحر, ليكون عاقبته الكفر, بما  آتيناهم,  ومقابلة النعمة بالإساءة, وليكملوا تمتعهم في الدنيا, الذي هو  كتمتع  الأنعام, ليس لهم همٌّ إلا بطونهم وفروجهم. 
" فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ " حين ينتقلون من الدنيا إلى الآخرة, شدة الأسف, وأليم العقوبة.
*" أولم يروا أنا جعلنا حرما آمنا ويتخطف الناس من حولهم أفبالباطل يؤمنون وبنعمة الله يكفرون " (67)*
ثم امتن عليهم بحرمه الآمن, وأنهم أهله, في أمن, وسعة ورزق, والناس من حولهم, يتخطفون ويخافون. 
فلا يعبدون الذي أطعمهم من جوع, وآمنهم من خوف. 
" أَفَبِالْبَاطِل  ِ يُؤْمِنُونَ " وهو ما هم عليه, من الشرك, والأقوال, والأفعال الباطلة. 
" وَبِنِعْمَةِ اللَّهِ " هم " يَكْفُرُونَ " فأين ذهبت عقولهم, وانسلخت   أحلامهم حيث آثروا الضلال على الهدى, والباطل على الحق, والشقاء على   السعادة وحيث كانوا أظلم الخلق. 
*" ومن أظلم ممن افترى على الله كذبا أو كذب بالحق لما جاءه أليس في جهنم مثوى للكافرين "(68)*
" وَمَنْ أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ افْتَرَى عَلَى اللَّهِ كَذِبًا " فنسب ما هو عليه من الضلال والباطل, إلى اللّه. 
" أَوْ كَذَّبَ بِالْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَاءَهُ " على يد رسوله محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم. 
ولكن هذا الظالم العنيد, أمامه جهنم " أَلَيْسَ فِي جَهَنَّمَ مَثْوًى   لِلْكَافِرِينَ " يؤخذ بها منهم الحق, ويخزون بها, وتكون منزلهم الدائم,   الذي لا يخرجون منه. 
*" والذين جاهدوا فينا لنهدينهم سبلنا وإن الله لمع المحسنين " (69)*
" وَالَّذِينَ جَاهَدُوا فِينَا " وهم الذين هاجروا في سبيل اللّه, وجاهدوا أعداءهم, وبذلوا مجهودهم في اتباع مرضاته. 
" لَنَهْدِيَنَّهُ  مْ سُبُلَنَا " أي: الطرق الموصلة إلينا, وذلك, لأنهم محسنون. 
" وَإِنَّ اللَّهَ لَمَعَ الْمُحْسِنِينَ " بالعون والنصر, والهداية. 
دل هذا, على أن أحرى الناس بموافقة الصواب, أهل الجهاد. 
وعلى أن من أحسن فيما أمر به, أعانه اللّه, ويسر له أسباب الهداية. 
وعلى أن من جد واجتهد في طلب العلم الشرعي, فإنه يحصل له من الهداية,   والمعونة على تحصيل مطلوبه, أمور إلهية, خارجة عن مدرك اجتهاده, وتيسر له   أمر العلم. 
فإن طلب العلم الشرعي, من الجهاد في سبيل اللّه, بل هو أحد نَوْعَي الجهاد,   الذي لا يقوم به إلا خواص الخلق, وهو الجهاد بالقول, واللسان, للكفار,   والمنافقين. 
والجهاد على تعليم أمور الدين, وعلى رد نزاع المخالفين للحق, ولو كانوا من المسلمين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (416)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الروم
من الأية(1) الى الأية(10)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الروم*

*" الم " (1)*


كانت الفرس والروم, في ذلك الوقت, من أقوى دول الأرض. 
وكان يكون بينهما من الحروب والقتال, ما يكون بين الدول المتوازنة. 
وكانت الفرس مشركين, يعبدون النار. 
وكانت الروم, أهل كتاب, ينتسبون إلى التوراة والإنجيل, وهم أقرب إلى المسلمين من الفرس, فكان المسلمون يحبون غلبتهم, وظهورهم على الفرس. 
وكان المشركون, لاشتراكهم والفرس في الشرك, يحبون ظهور الفرس على الروم. 
فظهر الفرس على الروم, وغلبوهم غلبا لم يحط بملكهم, بل أدنى أرضهم. 
ففرح بذلك مشركوا مكة, وحزن المسلمون. 
فأخبرهم اللّه, ووعدهم أن الروم ستغلب الفرس. 
*" في بضع سنين لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد ويومئذ يفرح المؤمنون " (4)*
" فِي بِضْعِ سِنِينَ " تسع, أو ثمان, ونحو ذلك, مما لا يزيد على العشر, ولا ينقص عن الثلاث. 
وأن غلبة الفرس للروم, ثم غلبة الروم للفرس, كل ذلك بمشيئته وقدره ولهذا قال: " لِلَّهِ الْأَمْرُ مِنْ قَبْلُ وَمِنْ بَعْدُ " فليس الغلبة والنصر, لمجرد وجود الأسباب. 
وإنما هي, لا بد أن يقترن بها القضاء والقدر. 
" وَيَوْمَئِذٍ " أي: يوم يغلب الروم الفرس, ويقهرونهم " يَفْرَحُ الْمُؤْمِنُونَ بِنَصْرِ اللَّهِ يَنْصُرُ مَنْ يَشَاءُ " . 
أي: يفرحون بانتصارهم على الفرس, وإن كان الجميع كفارا, ولكن بعض الشر أهون من بعض, ويحزن يومئذ, المشركون. 
" وَهُوَ الْعَزِيزُ " الذي له العزة, التي قهر بها الخلائق أجمعين " يؤتي الملك من يشاء وينزع الملك ممن يشاء ويعز من يشاء ويذل من يشاء " . 
" الرَّحِيمِ " بعباده المؤمنين, حيث قيض لهم من الأسباب التي تسعدهم وتنصرهم, ما لا يدخل في الحساب
*" وعد الله لا يخلف الله وعده ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون " (6)*
وعد الله المؤمنين وعدا جازما لا يتخلف, بنصر الروم النصارى على الفرس الوثنيين, ولكن أكثر كفار (مكة) لا يعلمون أن ما وعد الله به حق, 
*" يعلمون ظاهرا من الحياة الدنيا وهم عن الآخرة هم غافلون " (7)*
وإنما يعلمون ظواهر الدنيا وزخرفها, وهم عن أمور الآخرة, ما ينفعهم فيها غافلون, لا يفكرون فيها. 
*" أولم يتفكروا في أنفسهم ما خلق الله السماوات والأرض وما بينهما إلا بالحق وأجل مسمى وإن كثيرا من الناس بلقاء ربهم لكافرون " (8)*
أو لم يتفكر هؤلاء المكذبون برسل الله ولقائه في خلق الله إياهم, وأنه خلقهم, ولم يكونوا شيئا. 
ما خلق الله السموات والأرض وما بينهما إلا لاقامة العدل والثواب والعقاب, والدلالة على توحيده وقدرته, وأجل مسمى تنتهي إليه وهو يوم القيامة؟ كان كثيرا من الناس بلقاء ربهم لجاحدون منكرون; جهلا منهم بأن معادهم إلى الله بعد فنائهم, وغفلة منهم عن الآخرة. 
*" أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أشد منهم قوة وأثاروا الأرض وعمروها أكثر مما عمروها وجاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فما كان الله ليظلمهم ولكن كانوا أنفسهم يظلمون " (9)*
أولم يسر هؤلاء المكذبون بالله الغافلون عن الآخرة في الأرض سير تأمل واعتبار, فيشاهدوا كيف كان جزاء الأمم الذين كذبوا برسل الله كعاد وثمود؟ وقد كانوا أقوى منهم أجساما, وأقدر على التمتع بالحياة حيث حرثوا الأرض وزرعوها, وبنوا القصور وسكنوها, فعمروا دنياهم أكثر مما عمر أهل (مكة) دنياهم, فلم تنفعهم عمارتهم ولا طول مدتهم, وجاءتهم رسلهم بالحجج الظاهرة والبراهين الساطعة, فكذبوهم فأهلكهم الله, ولم يظلمهم الله بذلك الإهلاك, وإنما ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والعصيان. 
*" ثم كان عاقبة الذين أساءوا السوءى أن كذبوا بآيات الله وكانوا بها يستهزئون " (10)*
ثم كانت عاقبة أهل السوء من الطغاة والكفرة أسوأ العواقب وأقبحها; لتكذيبهم بالله وسخريتهم بآياته التي أنزلها على رسله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (417)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الروم
من الأية(11) الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الروم*



*" الله يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده ثم إليه ترجعون " (11)*
الله وحده هو المتفرد بإنشاء المخلوقات كلها, وهو القادر وحده على إعادتها مرة أخرى, ثم إليه يرجع جميع الخلق, فيجازي المحسن بإحسانه والمسيء بإساءته. 
*" ويوم تقوم الساعة يبلس المجرمون " (12)*
ويوم تقوم الساعة ييئس المجرمون من النجاة من العذاب, وتصيبهم الحيرة فتنقطع حجتهم. 
*" ولم يكن لهم من شركائهم شفعاء وكانوا بشركائهم كافرين " (13)*
ولم يكن للمشركين في ذلك اليوم من آلهتهم التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله شفعاء, بل إنها تتبرأ منهم, ويترؤون منها. 
فالشفاعة لله وحده, ولا تطلب من غيره. 
*" ويوم تقوم الساعة يومئذ يتفرقون " (14)*
ويوم تقوم الساعة يفترق أهل الإيمان به وأهل الكفر, 
*" فأما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فهم في روضة يحبرون " (15)*
فأما المؤمنون بالله ورسوله, العاملون الصالحات فهم في الجنة, يكرمون ويسرون وينغمون. 
*" وأما الذين كفروا وكذبوا بآياتنا ولقاء الآخرة فأولئك في العذاب محضرون " (16)*
وأما الذين كفروا بالله وكذبوا بما جاءت به الرسل وأنكروا البعث بعد الموت, فأولئك في العذاب مقيمون; جزاء ما كذبوا به في الدنيا. 
*" فسبحان الله حين تمسون وحين تصبحون " (17)*
فيا أيها المؤمنون سبحوا الله ونزهوه عن الشريك والصاحبة والولد, وصفوه بصفات الكمال بألسنتكم, وحققوا ذلك بجوارحكم كلها حين تمسون, وحين تصبحون, ووقت العشي, ووقت الظهيرة. 
*" وله الحمد في السماوات والأرض وعشيا وحين تظهرون " (18)*
وله - سبحانه- الحمد والثناء في السموات والأرض وفي الليل والنهار.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (418)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الروم
من الأية(19) الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الروم*



*" يخرج الحي من الميت ويخرج الميت من الحي ويحيي الأرض بعد موتها وكذلك تخرجون " (19)*
يخرج الله الحي من الميت كالإنسان من النطفة والطير من البيضة, ويخرج الميت من الحي, كالنطفة من الإنسان والبيضة من الطير. 
ويحيي الأرض بالنبات بعد يبسها وجفافها, ومثل هذا الإحياء تخرجون -أيها الناس- من قبوركم أحياء للحساب والجزاء. 
*" ومن آياته أن خلقكم من تراب ثم إذا أنتم بشر تنتشرون " (20)*
ومن آيات الله الدالة على عظمته وكمال قدرته أن خلق آباكم آدم من تراب, ثم أنتم بئر تتناسلون منتشرين في الأرض, تبتغون من فضل الله. 
*" ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجا لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودة ورحمة إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون " (21)*
ومن آياته الدالة على عظمته وكمال قدرته أن خلق لأجلكم من جنسكم -أيها الرجال- أزواجا; لتطمئن نفوسكم إليها وتسكن, وجعل بين المرأة وزوجها محبة وشفقة, إن في خلق الله ذلك لآيات دالة على قدرة الله ووحدانيته لقوم يتفكرون, ويتدبرون. 
*" ومن آياته خلق السماوات والأرض واختلاف ألسنتكم وألوانكم إن في ذلك لآيات للعالمين " (22)*
ومن دلائل القدرة الربانية: خلق السموات وارتفاعها بغير عمد, وخلق الأرض مع اتساعها وامتدادها, واختلاف لغاتكم وتباين ألوانكم, إن في هذا لعبرة لكل ذي علم وبصيرة. 
*" ومن آياته منامكم بالليل والنهار وابتغاؤكم من فضله إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يسمعون " (23)*
ومن دلائل هذه القدرة أن جعل الله النوم راحة لكم في الليل أو النهار; إذ في النوم حصول الراحة وذهاب التعب, وجعل لكم النهار تنتشرون فيه لطلب الرزق, إن في ذلك لدلائل على كمال قدرة الله ونفوذ مشيئته لقوم يسمعون المواعظ سماع تأمل وتفكر واعتبار. 
*" ومن آياته يريكم البرق خوفا وطمعا وينزل من السماء ماء فيحيي به الأرض بعد موتها إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يعقلون " (24)*
ومن دلائل قدرته سبحانه أن يريكم البرق, فتخافون من الصواعق, وتطمعون في الغيث, وينزل من السحاب مطرا تحيا به الأرض بعد جدبها وجفافها, إن في هذا لدليلا على كمال قدرة الله وعظيم حكمته وإحسانه لكل من لديه عقل يهتدي به. 
*" ومن آياته أن تقوم السماء والأرض بأمره ثم إذا دعاكم دعوة من الأرض إذا أنتم تخرجون " (25)*
ومن آياته الدالة على قدرته قيام الماء والأرض واستقرارهما وثباتهما بأمره, فلم تتزلزلا, ولم تسقط السماء على الأرض, ثم إذا دعاكم الله إلى البعث يوم القيامة, إذا أنتم تخرجون من القبور مسرعين. 
*" وله من في السماوات والأرض كل له قانتون " (26)*
ولله وحده كل من في السموات والأرض من الملائكة والإنس والجن والحيوان والنبات والجماد, كل هؤلاء منقادون لأمره خاضعون لكماله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (419)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الروم
من الأية(27) الى الأية(34)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الروم*



*" وهو الذي يبدأ الخلق ثم يعيده وهو أهون عليه وله المثل الأعلى في السماوات والأرض وهو العزيز الحكيم " (27)*
والله وحده الذي يبدأ الخلق من العدم ثم يعيده حيا بعد الموت, وإعادة الخلق حيا بعد الموت أهون على الله من ابتداء خلقهم, وكلاهما عليه هين. 
وله سبحانه الوصف الأعلى في كل ما يوصف به, ليس كمثله شيء, وهو السميع البصير. 
وهو العزيز الذي لا يغالب, الحكيم في أقواله وأفعاله, وتدبير أمور خلقه.
*" ضرب لكم مثلا من أنفسكم هل لكم من ما ملكت أيمانكم من شركاء في ما رزقناكم فأنتم فيه سواء تخافونهم كخيفتكم أنفسكم كذلك نفصل الآيات لقوم يعقلون " (28)*
ضرب الله مثلا لكم -أيها المشركون -من أنفسكم: هل لكم من عبيدكم وإمائكم من يشارككم في رزقكم, وترون أنكم وإياهم متساوون فيه, تخافونهم كما تخافون الأحرار الشركاء في مقاسمة أموالكم؟ إنكم لن ترضوا بذلك, فكيف ترضون بذلك في جنب الله بأن تجعلوا له شريكا من خلقه؟ وبمثل هذا البيان نبين البراهين والحجج لأصحاب العقول السليمة الذين ينتفعون بها. 
*" بل اتبع الذين ظلموا أهواءهم بغير علم فمن يهدي من أضل الله وما لهم من ناصرين " (29)*
بل اتبع المشركون أهواءهم بتقليد آبائهم بغير علم, فشاركوهم في الجهل والضلالة; ولا أحد يقدر على هداية من أضله الله بسبب تماديه في الكفر والعناد, وليس لهؤلاء من أنصار يخلصونهم من عذاب الله. 
*" فأقم وجهك للدين حنيفا فطرة الله التي فطر الناس عليها لا تبديل لخلق الله ذلك الدين القيم ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون " (30)*
فأقم -يا محمد أنت ومن اتبعك- وجهك, واستمر على الدين الذي شرعه الله لك, وهو الإسلام الذي فطر الله الناس عليه, فبقاؤكم عليه, وتمسككم به, تمسك بفطرة الله من الإيمان بالله وحده, لا تبديل لخلق الله ودينه, فهو الطريق المستقيم الموصل إلى رضا الله رب العالمين وجنته, ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أن الذي أمرتك به -يا محمد- هو الدين الحق دون سواه.
*" منيبين إليه واتقوه وأقيموا الصلاة ولا تكونوا من المشركين " (31)*
وكونوا راجعين إلى الله بالتوبة وإخلاص العمل له, واتقوه بفعل الأوامر واجتناب النواهي, وأقيموا الصلاة تامة بأركانها وواجباتها وشروطها, ولا تكونوا من المشركين مع الله غيره في العبادة. 
*" من الذين فرقوا دينهم وكانوا شيعا كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون " (32)*
ولا تكونوا من المشركين وأهل الأهواء والبدع الذين بدلوا دينهم,, وغيروه, فأخذوا بعضه,, تركوا بعضه; تبعا لأهوائهم, فصاروا فرقا وأحزابا, يتشيعون لرؤسائهم وأحزابهم وآرائهم, يعين بعضهم بعضا على الباطل, كل حزب بما لديهم فرحون مسرورون, يحكمون لأنفسهم بأنهم على الحق وغيرهم على الباطل. 
*" وإذا مس الناس ضر دعوا ربهم منيبين إليه ثم إذا أذاقهم منه رحمة إذا فريق منهم بربهم يشركون " (33)*
وإذا أصاب الناس شدة وبلاء دعوا ربهم مخلصين له أن يكشف عنهم الضر, فإذا رحمهم وكشف عنهم ضرهم إذا فريق منهم يعودون إلى الشرك مرة أخرى, فيعبدون مع الله غيره. 
*" ليكفروا بما آتيناهم فتمتعوا فسوف تعلمون " (34)*
ليكفروا بما آتيناهم ومننا به عليهم من كشف الضر, وزوال الشدة عنهم, فتمتعوا -أيها المشركون- بالرخاء والسعة في هذه الدنيا, فسوف تعلمون ما تلقونه من العذاب والعقاب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (420)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الروم
من الأية(35) الى الأية(42)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الروم*



*" أم أنزلنا عليهم سلطانا فهو يتكلم بما كانوا به يشركون " (35)*
أم أنزلنا على هؤلاء المشركين برهانا ساطعا وكتابا قاطعا, ينطق بصحة شركهم وكفرهم بالله وآياته. 
*" وإذا أذقنا الناس رحمة فرحوا بها وإن تصبهم سيئة بما قدمت أيديهم إذا هم يقنطون "(36)* 
وإذا أذقنا الناس منا نعمة من صحة وعافية ورخاء, فرحوا بذلك فرح بطر وأشر, لا فرح شكر, وإن يصبهم مرض وفقر وخوف وضيق بسبب ذنوبهم ومعاصيهم, إذا هم ييئسون من زوال ذلك, وهذا طبيعة أكثر الناس في الرخاء والشدة.
*" أولم يروا أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون " (37)*
أو لم يعلموا أن الله يوسع الرزق لمن يشاء امتحانا, هل يشكر أو يكفر؟ ويضيقه على من يشاء اختبارا, هل يصبر أو يجزع؟ إن في ذلك التوسيع والتضييق لآيات لقوم يؤمنون بالله ويعرفون حكمة الله ورحمته. 
*" فآت ذا القربى حقه والمسكين وابن السبيل ذلك خير للذين يريدون وجه الله وأولئك هم المفلحون " (38)*
فأعط -أيها المؤمن- قريبك حقه من الصلة والصدقة وسائر أعمال البر, وأعط الفقير والمحتاج الذي انقطع به السبيل من الزكاة والصدقة, ذلك الإعطاء خير للذين يريدون بعملهم وجه الله, والذين يعملون هذه الأعمال وغيرها من أعمال الخير, أولئك هم الفائزون بثواب الله الناجون من عقابه. 
*" وما آتيتم من ربا ليربو في أموال الناس فلا يربو عند الله وما آتيتم من زكاة تريدون وجه الله فأولئك هم المضعفون " (39)*
وما أعطيتم قرضا من المال بقصد الربا, وطلب زيادة ذلك القرض; ليزيد وينمو في أموال الناس, فلا يزيد عند الله, بل يمحقه ويبطله. 
وما أعطيتم من زكاة وصدقة للمستحقين ابتغاء مرضاة الله وطلبا لثوابه, فهذا هو الذي يقبله الله ويضاعفه لكم أضعافا كثيرة. 
*" الله الذي خلقكم ثم رزقكم ثم يميتكم ثم يحييكم هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون " (40)*
الله وحده هو الذي خلقكم -أيها الناس- ثم رزقكم في هذه الحياة, ثم يميتكم بانتهاء آجالكم, ثم يبعثكم من القبور أحياء للحساب والجزاء, هل من شركائكم من يفعل من ذلكم من شيء؟ تنره الله وتقدس عن شرك هؤلاء المشركين به. 
*" ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت أيدي الناس ليذيقهم بعض الذي عملوا لعلهم يرجعون "(41)* 
ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر, كالجدب وقلة الأمطار وكثرة الأمراض والأوبئ;! وذلك بسبب المعاصي التي يقترفها البشر; ليصيبهم بعقوبة بعض أعمالهم التي عملوها في الدنيا; كي توبوا إلى الله -سبحانه- ويرجعوا عن المعاصي, فتصلح أحوالهم, وتستقيم أمورهم. 
*" قل سيروا في الأرض فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبل كان أكثرهم مشركين " (42)*
قل -يا محمد- للمكذبين بما جئت به: سيروا في أنحاء الأرض سير اعتبار وتأمل, فانظروا كيف كان عاقبة الأمم السابقة المكذبة كقوم نوح, وعاد وثمود, تجدوا عاقبتهم شر العواقب ومالهم شر مال؟ فقد كان أكثرهم مشركين بالله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (421)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الروم
من الأية(43) الى الأية(51)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الروم*



*" فأقم وجهك للدين القيم من قبل أن يأتي يوم لا مرد له من الله يومئذ يصدعون "(43)* 
فوجه وجهك -يا محمد- نحو الدين المستقيم, وهو الإسلام, منفذا أوامره مجتنبا نواهيه, واستمسك به من قبل مجيء يوم القيامة, فإذا جاء ذلك اليوم الذي لا يقدر أحد على رده تفرقت الخلائق أشتاتا متفاوتين; ليروا أعمالهم. 
*" من كفر فعليه كفره ومن عمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يمهدون " (44)*
من كفر فعليه عقوبة كفره, وهي خلوده في النار, ومن آمن وعمل صالحا فلأنفسهم يهيئون منازل الجنة; بسبب تمسكهم بطاعة ربهم. 
*" ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات من فضله إنه لا يحب الكافرين "(45)* 
ليجزي الله الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله وعملوا الصالحات من فضله وإحسانه. 
إنه لا يحب الكافرين لسخطه وغضبه عليهم. 
*" ومن آياته أن يرسل الرياح مبشرات وليذيقكم من رحمته ولتجري الفلك بأمره ولتبتغوا من فضله ولعلكم تشكرون " (46)*
ومن آيات الله الدالة على وحدانيته وعظيم قدرته إرسال الرياح أمام المطر مبشرات بإثارتها للسحاب, فتستبشر بذلك النفوس; وليذيقكم من رحمته بإنزاله المطر الذي تحيا به البلاد والعباد, ولتجري السفن في البحر بأمر الله ومشيئته, ولتبتغوا من فضله بالتجارة وغيرها; رجاء أن تشكروا له نعمه بتوحيده وطاعته. 
*" ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك رسلا إلى قومهم فجاءوهم بالبينات فانتقمنا من الذين أجرموا وكان حقا علينا نصر المؤمنين "(47)* 
ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك -يا محمد- رسلا إلى قومهم مبشرين ومنذرين يدعونهم إلى التوحيد, ويحذرونهم من الشرك, فجاؤوهم بالمعجزات والبراهين الساطعة, فكفر أكثرهم بربهم, فانتقمنا من الذين اكتسبوا السيئات منهم, فأهلكناهم, ونصرنا المؤمنين أتباع الرسل, وكذلك نفعل بالمكذبين بك إن استمروا على تكذيبك, ولم يؤمنوا. 
*" الله الذي يرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فيبسطه في السماء كيف يشاء ويجعله كسفا فترى الودق يخرج من خلاله فإذا أصاب به من يشاء من عباده إذا هم يستبشرون " (48)*
الله -سبحانه- هو الذي يرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا مثقلا بالماء, فينشره الله في السماء كيف يشاء, ويجعله قطعا متفرقة, فترى المطر يخرج من بين السحاب, فإذا ساقه الله إلى عباده إذا هم يستبشرون ويفرحون بأن الله صرف ذلك إليهم.
*" وإن كانوا من قبل أن ينزل عليهم من قبله لمبلسين " (49)*
فإن كانوا من قبل نزول المطر لفي يأس وقنوط; بسبب احتباسه عنهم. 
*" فانظر إلى آثار رحمة الله كيف يحيي الأرض بعد موتها إن ذلك لمحيي الموتى وهو على كل شيء قدير " (50)*
فانظر -أيها المشاهد- نظر تأمل وتدبر إلى آثار المطر في النبات والزروع والشجر, كيف يحيي به الله الأرض بعد موتها, فينبتها ويعشبها؟ إن الذي قدر على إحياء هذه الأرض لمحيي الموتى, وهو على كل شيء قدير لا يعجزه شيء. 
*" ولئن أرسلنا ريحا فرأوه مصفرا لظلوا من بعده يكفرون " (51)*
ولئن أرسلنا على زروعهم ونباتهم ربحا مفسدة, فرأوا نباتهم قد فسد بتلك الريح, فصار من بعد خضرته مصفرا, لمكثوا من بعد رؤيتهم له يكفرون بالله

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (422)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الروم
من الأية(52) الى الأية(60)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الروم*


*" فإنك لا تسمع الموتى ولا تسمع الصم الدعاء إذا ولوا مدبرين " (52)*
فإنك -يا محمد- لا تسمع من مات قلبه, أو سد أذنه عن سماع الحق, فلا تجزع ولا تحزن على عدم إيمان هؤلاء المشركين بك, فإنهم كالصم والموتى لا يسمعون, ولا يشعرون ولو كانوا حاضرين, فكيف إذا كانوا غائبين عنك مدبرين؟ 
*" وما أنت بهادي العمي عن ضلالتهم إن تسمع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا فهم مسلمون " (53)*
وما أنت -يا محمد- بمرشد من أعماه الله عن طريق الهدى, ما تسمع سماع انتفاع إلا من يؤمن بآياتنا, فهم خاضعون ممثلون لأمر الله. 
*" الله الذي خلقكم من ضعف ثم جعل من بعد ضعف قوة ثم جعل من بعد قوة ضعفا وشيبة يخلق ما يشاء وهو العليم القدير " (54)*
الله تعالى هو الذي خلقكم من ماء ضعيف مهين, وهو النطفة, ثم جعل من بعد ضعف الطفولة قوة الرجولة, ثم جعل من بعد هذه القوة ضعف الكبر والهرم, يخلق الله ما يشاء من الضعف والقوة, وهو العيم بخلقه, القادر على كل شيء. 
*" ويوم تقوم الساعة يقسم المجرمون ما لبثوا غير ساعة كذلك كانوا يؤفكون " (55)*
ويوم تجيء القيامة ويبعث الله الخلق من قبورهم يقسم المشركون ما مكثوا في الدنيا غير فترة قصيرة من الزمن, كذبوا في قسمهم, كما كانوا يكذبون في الدنيا, وينكرون الحق الذي جاءت به الرسل. 
*" وقال الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان لقد لبثتم في كتاب الله إلى يوم البعث فهذا يوم البعث ولكنكم كنتم لا تعلمون "(56)* 
وقال الذين أوتوا العلم والإيمان بالله من الملائكة والأنبياء والمؤمنين: لقد مكثتم فيما كتب الله مما سبق في علمه من يوم خلقتم إلى أن بعثتم, فهذا يوم البعث, ولكنكم كنتم لا تعلمون, فأنكرتموه في الدنيا, وكذبتم به. 
*" فيومئذ لا ينفع الذين ظلموا معذرتهم ولا هم يستعتبون " (57)*
فيوم القيامة لا ينفع الظالمين ما يقدمونه من أعذار, ولا يطلب منهم إرضاء الله تعالى بالتوبة والطاعة, بل يعاقبون بسيئاتهم ومعاصيهم. 
*" ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل ولئن جئتهم بآية ليقولن الذين كفروا إن أنتم إلا مبطلون " (58)*
ولقد بينا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل من أجل إقامة الحجة عليهم وإثبات وحدانية الله جل وعلا, ولئن جئتهم -يا محمد- بأي حجة تدل على صدقك ليقولن الذين كفروا بك: ما أنتم -يا محمد وأتباعك- إلا مبطلون فيما تجيئوننا به من الأمور. 
*" كذلك يطبع الله على قلوب الذين لا يعلمون "(59)* 
ومثل ذلك الختم يختم الله على قلوب الذين لا يعلمون حقيقة ما تأتيهم به -يا محمد- من عند الله من هذه العبر والآيات البيات. 
*" فاصبر إن وعد الله حق ولا يستخفنك الذين لا يوقنون " (60)*
فاصبر -يا محمد- على ما ينالك من أذى قومك وتكذيبهم لك, إن ما وعدك الله به من نصر وتمكين وثواب حق لا شك فيه, ولا يستفزنك عن دينك الذين لا يوقنون بالميعاد, ولا يصدقون بالبعث والجزاء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (423)
تفسير السعدى
سورة لقمان
من الأية(1) الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة لقمان*

*" الم " (1)*
سبق الكلام على الحروف المقطعة في أول سورة البقرة. 
*" تلك آيات الكتاب الحكيم " (2)*
هذه الآيات آيات القرآن ذي الحكمة البالغة. 
*" هدى ورحمة للمحسنين " (3)*
هذه الآيات هدى ورحمة للذين أحسنوا العمل بما أنزل الله في القرآن, وما أمرهم به رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
*" الذين يقيمون الصلاة ويؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم يوقنون " (4)*
الذين يؤدون الصلاة كاملة في أوقاتها ويؤتون الزكاة المفروضة عليهم, وهم بالبعث والجزاء في الآخرة يوقنون. 
*" أولئك على هدى من ربهم وأولئك هم المفلحون " (5)*
أولئك المتصفون بالصفات السابقة على بيان من ربهم ونور, وأولئك هم الفائزون في الدنيا, والآخرة
*" ومن الناس من يشتري لهو الحديث ليضل عن سبيل الله بغير علم ويتخذها هزوا أولئك لهم عذاب مهين " (6)*
ومن الناس من يشري لهو الحديث - وهو كل ما يلهي عن طاعة الله ويصد عن مرضاته- ليضل الناس عن طريق الهدى إلى طريق الهوى, وينخذ آيات الله سخرية, أولئك لهم عذاب يهينهم ويخزيهم. 
*" وإذا تتلى عليه آياتنا ولى مستكبرا كأن لم يسمعها كأن في أذنيه وقرا فبشره بعذاب أليم " (7)*
وإذا تتلى عليه أيات القرآن أعرض عن طاعة الله, وتكبر غير معتبر, كأنه لم يسمع شيئا, كان في أذنيه صما, ومن هذه حاله فبشره- يا محمد- بعذاب مؤلم موجع في النار يوم القيامة. 
*" إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم جنات النعيم " (8)*
إن الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله وعملوا الصالحات التي أمروا بها, أولئك لهم نعيم مقيم في الجنات. 
*" خالدين فيها وعد الله حقا وهو العزيز الحكيم " (9)*
وحياتهم في تلك الجنات حياة أبدية لا تقطع ولا تزول, وعدهم الله بذلك وعدا حقا. 
وهو سبحانه لا يخلف وعده, وهو العزيز في أمره, الحكيم في تدبيره.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (424)
تفسير السعدى
سورة لقمان
من الأية(10) الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة لقمان*


*" خلق السماوات بغير عمد ترونها وألقى في الأرض رواسي أن تميد بكم وبث فيها من كل دابة وأنزلنا من السماء ماء فأنبتنا فيها من كل زوج كريم " (10)*
خلق الله السموات, ورفعها بغير عمد كما تشهدونها, وألقى في الأرض جبالا ثابتة؟ لئلا تضطرب وتتحرك فتفسد حياتكم, ونشر في الأرض مختلف أنواع الدواب, وأنزلنا من السحاب مطرا, فأنبتنا به من الأرض من كل زوح بهيح نافع حسن المنظر. 
*" هذا خلق الله فأروني ماذا خلق الذين من دونه بل الظالمون في ضلال مبين "(11)* 
وكل ما تشاهدونه هو خلق الله, فأروني- أيها المشركون-: ماذا خلقت آلهتكم التي تعبدونها من دون الله؟ بل المشركون في ذهاب بين عن الحق والاستقامه. 
*" ولقد آتينا لقمان الحكمة أن اشكر لله ومن يشكر فإنما يشكر لنفسه ومن كفر فإن الله غني حميد "(12)* 
ولقد أعطينا عبدا صالحا من عبادنا (وهو لقمان) الحكمة, وهي الفقه في الدين وسلامة العقل والإصابة في القول, وقلنا له: اشكر لله نعمه عليك, ومن يشكر لربه فإنما يعود نفع ذلك عليه, ومن جحده فإن الله غني عن شكره, غير محتاج إليه, له الحمد والثناء على كل حال 
*" وإذ قال لقمان لابنه وهو يعظه يا بني لا تشرك بالله إن الشرك لظلم عظيم "(13)* 
واذكر- يا محمد- نصيحة لقمان لابنه حين قال له واعظا: يا بني لا تشرك بالله فتظلم نفسك؟ إن الشرك لأعظم الكبائر وأبشعها. 
*" ووصينا الإنسان بوالديه حملته أمه وهنا على وهن وفصاله في عامين أن اشكر لي ولوالديك إلي المصير "(14)* 
وأمرنا الإنسان ببر والديه والإحسان إليهما, حملته أمه ضعفا على ضعف, وحمله, وفطامه عن الرضاعة في مدة عامين, وقلنا له: اشكر لله, ثم اشكر لوالديك, إلي المرجع فأجازي كلا بما يستحق. 
*" وإن جاهداك على أن تشرك بي ما ليس لك به علم فلا تطعهما وصاحبهما في الدنيا معروفا واتبع سبيل من أناب إلي ثم إلي مرجعكم فأنبئكم بما كنتم تعملون " (15)*
وإن جاهدك- أيها الولد المؤمن- والداك على أن تشرك بي غيري في عبادتك إياي مما ليس لك به علم, أو أمراك بمعصية من معاصي الله فلا تطعهما؟ لأنه لا طاعة لمخلوق في معصية الخالق, وصاحبهما في الدنيا بالمعروف فيما لا إثم فيه, واسلك- أيها الابن المؤمن- طريق من تاب من ذنبه, ورجع إلي وآمن برسولي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, ثم إلي مرجعكم, فأخبركم بما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا, وأجازي كل عامل بعمله. 
*" يا بني إنها إن تك مثقال حبة من خردل فتكن في صخرة أو في السماوات أو في الأرض يأت بها الله إن الله لطيف خبير " (16)*
يا بني اعلم أن السيئة أو الحنسة إن كانت قدر حبة خردل- وهي المتناهية في الصغر- في باطن جبل؟ أو في أي مكان في السموات أو في الأرض, فإن الله يأتي بها يوم القيامة, ويحاسب عليها. 
إن الله لطيف بعباده خبير بأعمالهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (425)
تفسير السعدى
سورة لقمان
من الأية(17) الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة لقمان*

*" يا بني أقم الصلاة وأمر بالمعروف وانه عن المنكر واصبر على ما أصابك إن ذلك من عزم الأمور "(17)*
يا بني أقم الصلاة تامة بأركانها وشروطها وواجباتها, وأمر بالمعروف, وانه عن المنكر بلطف ولين وحكمة بحسب جهدك, وتحمل ما يصيبك من الأذى مقابل أمرك بالمعروف ونهيك عن المنكر, واعلم أن مذه الوصايا مما أمر الله به من الأمور التي ينبغي الحرص عليها. 
*" ولا تصعر خدك للناس ولا تمش في الأرض مرحا إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور "(18)* 
ولا تمل وجهك عن الناس إذا كلمتهم أو كلموك, احتقارا منك لهم واستكبارا عليهم, ولا تمش في الأرض بين الناس مختالا متبخترا, إن الله لا يحب كل مختال فخور متكبر في نفسه وقوله
*" واقصد في مشيك واغضض من صوتك إن أنكر الأصوات لصوت الحمير " (19)*
وتواضع في مشيك, واخفض من صوتك, إن أقبح الأصوات وأبغضها لصوت الحمير. 
*" ألم تروا أن الله سخر لكم ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وأسبغ عليكم نعمه ظاهرة وباطنة ومن الناس من يجادل في الله بغير علم ولا هدى ولا كتاب منير " (20)*
ألم تروا- أيها الناس- أن الله ذلل لكم ما في السموات من الشمس والقمر والسحاب وغير ذلك, وما في الأرض من الدواب والشجر والماء, وغير ذلك مما لا يحصى, وعمكم بنعمه الظاهرة على الأبدان والجوارح, والباطنة في العقول والقلوب, وما ادخره لكم مما لا تعلمونه؟ ومن الناس من يجادل في توحيد الله وإخلاص العبادة له بغير حجة ولا بيان, ولا كتاب مبين يبين حقيقة دعواه 
*" وإذا قيل لهم اتبعوا ما أنزل الله قالوا بل نتبع ما وجدنا عليه آباءنا أولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم إلى عذاب السعير " (21)*
وإذا قيل لهؤلاء المجاهدين في توحيد الله وإفراده بالعبادة: اتبعوا ما أنزل الله على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم قالوا: بل نتبع ما كان عليه أباؤنا من الشرك وعبادة الأصنام, أيفعلون ذلك, ولو كان الشيطان يدعوهم, بتزيينه لهم سوء أعمالهم, وكفرهم بالله إلى عذاب النار المستعرة؟ 
*" ومن يسلم وجهه إلى الله وهو محسن فقد استمسك بالعروة الوثقى وإلى الله عاقبة الأمور "(22)* 
ومن يخلص عبادته وقصده إلى الله تعالى, وهو محسن في أقواله, متقن لأعماله, فقد أخذ بأوثق سبب موصل إلى رضوان الله وجنته وإلى الله وحده تصير كل الأمور, فيجازي المحسن على إحسانه, والمسيء على إساءته.
*" ومن كفر فلا يحزنك كفره إلينا مرجعهم فننبئهم بما عملوا إن الله عليم بذات الصدور " (23)*
ومن كفر فلا بأس عليه- يا محمد- ولا تحزن لأنك أديت ما عليك من الدعوة والبلاغ, إلينا مرجعهم, ومصيرهم يوم القيامة, فنخبرهم بأعمالهم الخبيثة التي عملوها في الدنيا, ثم نجازيهم عليها, إن الله عليم بما تكنه صدورهم من الكفر بالله وإيثار طاعة الشيطان. 
*" نمتعهم قليلا ثم نضطرهم إلى عذاب غليظ "(24)* 
نمتعهم في هذه الدنيا الفانية مدة قليلة, ثم يوم القيامة نلجئهم ونسوقهم إلى عذاب فظيع, وهو عذاب جهنم. 
*" ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله قل الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون " (25)*
ولئن سألت- يا محمد- هؤلاء المشركين بالله: من خلق السموات والأرض؟ ليقولن الله, فإذا قالوا ذلك فقل لهم: الحمد لله الذي أظهر الاستدلال عليهم من أنفسكم, بل أكثر هؤلاء المشركين لا ينظرون ولا يتدبرون من الذي له الحمد والشكر, فلذلك أشركوا معه غيره. 
*" لله ما في السماوات والأرض إن الله هو الغني الحميد "(26)* 
لله- سبحانه- كل ما في السموات والأرض ملكا وعبيدا وإيجادا وتقديرا, فلا يستحق العبادة أحد غيره. 
إن الله هو الغني عن خلقه, له الحمد والثناء على كل حال.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (426)
تفسير السعدى
سورة لقمان
من الأية(27) الى الأية(34)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة لقمان*


*" ولو أنما في الأرض من شجرة أقلام والبحر يمده من بعده سبعة أبحر ما نفدت كلمات الله إن الله عزيز حكيم "(27)* 
ولو أن أشجار الأرض كلها بريت أقلاما والبحر مداد لها, ويمد بسبعة أبحر أخرى, وكتب بتلك الأقلام وذلك المداد كلمات الله, لتكسرت تلك الأقلام, ولنفد ذلك المداد, ولم تفد كلمات الله التامة التي لا يحيط بها أحد. 
إن الله عزيز في انتقامه ممن أشرك به, حكيم في تدبير خلقه. 
وفي الآية إثبات صفة الكلام لله- تعالى- حقيقة كما يليق بجلاله وكماله سبحانه. 
*" ما خلقكم ولا بعثكم إلا كنفس واحدة إن الله سميع بصير "(28)* 
ما خلقكم- أيها الناس- ولا بعثكم يوم القيامة في السهولة واليسر الا كخلق نفس واحدة وبعثها, إن الله سميع لأقوالكم, بصير بأعمالكم, وسيجازيكم عليها. 
*" ألم تر أن الله يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري إلى أجل مسمى وأن الله بما تعملون خبير "(29)* 
ألم تر أن الله يأخذ من ساعات الليل, فيطول النهار, ويقصر الليل, ويأخذ من ساعات النهار, فيطول الليل, ويقصر النهار, وذلل لكم الشمس والقمر, يجري كل منهما في مداره إلى أجل معلوم محدد, وأن الله مطلع على كل أعمال الخلق من خير أو شر, لا يخفى عليه منها شيء؟ 
*" ذلك بأن الله هو الحق وأن ما يدعون من دونه الباطل وأن الله هو العلي الكبير " (30)*
ذلك كله من عظيم قدرتي ; لتعلموا وتقروا أن الله هو الحق في ذاته وصفاته, وأفعاله, وأن ما يدعون من دونه الباطل, وأن الله هو العلي بذاته فوق جميع مخلوقاته, الكبير على كل شيء, وكل ما عداه خاضع له, فهو وحده المستحق أن يعبد دون من سواه. 
*" ألم تر أن الفلك تجري في البحر بنعمة الله ليريكم من آياته إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور "(31)* 
ألم تر- أيها المجاهد- أن السفن تجري في البحر بأمر الله نعمة منه على خلقه؟ ليريكم من عبره وحججه عليكم ما تعتبرون به؟ إن في جري السفن في البحر لدلالات لكل صبار عن محارم الله, شكور لنعمه. 
*" وإذا غشيهم موج كالظلل دعوا الله مخلصين له الدين فلما نجاهم إلى البر فمنهم مقتصد وما يجحد بآياتنا إلا كل ختار كفور " (32)*
وإذا ركب المشركون السفن وعلتهم الأمواج من حولهم كالسحب والجبال, أصابهم الخوف والزعر والغرق ففزعوا إلى الله وأخلصوا دعائهم له فلما نجاهم إلى البر فمنهم متوسط لم يقم بشكر الله على وجه الكمال, ومنهم كافر بنعمة الله جاحد لها, وما يكفر بآياتنا وحججنا الدالة على كمال قدرتنا ووحدانيتنا إلا كل غدار ناقض للعهد, جحود لنعم الله عليه. 
*" يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم واخشوا يوما لا يجزي والد عن ولده ولا مولود هو جاز عن والده شيئا إن وعد الله حق فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور "(33)* 
يا أيها الناس اتقوا ربكم, وأطيعوه بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه, واحذروا يوم القيامة الذي لا يغني فيه والد عن ولده ولا مولود عن أبيه شيئا, إن وعد الله حق لا ريب فيه, فلا تنخدعوا بالحياة الدنيا وزخرفها فتنسيكم الأخرى, ولا يخدعنكم بالله خادع من شياطين الجن والإنس. 
*" إن الله عنده علم الساعة وينزل الغيث ويعلم ما في الأرحام وما تدري نفس ماذا تكسب غدا وما تدري نفس بأي أرض تموت إن الله عليم خبير " (34)*
إن الله- وحده لا غيره- يعلم متى تقوم الساعة؟ وهو الذي ينزل المطر من السحاب, لا يقدر على ذلك أحد غيره, ويعلم ما في أرحام الإناث, ويعلم ما تكسبه كل نفس في غدها, وما تعلم نفس بأي أرض تموت. 
بل الله تعالى هو المختص بعلم ذلك جميعه. 
إن الله عليم خبير محيط بالظواهر والبواطن, لا يخفى عليه شيء منها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (427)
تفسير السعدى
سورة السجدة
من الأية(1) الى الأية(7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة السجدة*

*" الم "(1)* 

" آلم " سبق الكلام على الحروف المقطعة في أول سورة البقرة. 
*" تنزيل الكتاب لا ريب فيه من رب العالمين "(2)* 
هذا القرآن الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم لا شك أنه منزل من عند الله, رب الخلائق أجمعين. 
*" أم يقولون افتراه بل هو الحق من ربك لتنذر قوما ما أتاهم من نذير من قبلك لعلهم يهتدون " (3)*
بل أيقول المشركون: اختلق محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم القرآن؟ كذبوا, بل هو الحق الثابت المنزل عليك -يا محمد- من ربك; لتنذر به أناسا لم يأتهم نذير من قبلك, لعلهم يهتدون, فيعرفوا الحق ويؤمنوا به ويؤثروه, ويؤمنوا بك. 
*" الله الذي خلق السماوات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام ثم استوى على العرش ما لكم من دونه من ولي ولا شفيع أفلا تتذكرون "(4)* 
الله الذي خلق السموات والأرض وما بينهما في ستة أيام لحكمة يعلمها, وهو قادر أن يخلقها بكلمة (كن) فتكون, ثم استوى سبحانه وتعالى -أي علا وارتفع- على عرشه استواء يليق بجلاله, لا يكيف, ولا يشبه باستواء المخلوقين. 
ليس لكم -أيها الناس- من ولي يلي أموركم, أو شفيع يشفع لكم عند الله; لتنجوا من عذابه, أفلا تتعظون وتتفكرون -أيها الناس-, فتفردوا الله يالألوهية وتخلصوا له العبادة؟ 
*" يدبر الأمر من السماء إلى الأرض ثم يعرج إليه في يوم كان مقداره ألف سنة مما تعدون " (5)*
سدبر الله تعالى أمر المخلوقات من السماء إلى الأرض, ثم يصعد ذلك الأمر والتدبير إلى الله في يوم مقداره ألف سنة من أيام الدنيا التي تعدونها. 
*" ذلك عالم الغيب والشهادة العزيز الرحيم " (6)*
ذلك الخالق المدبر لشؤون العالمين, عالم بكل ما يغيب عن الأبصار, مما تكنه الصدور وتخفيه النفوس, وعالم بما شاهدته الأبصار, وهو القوي الظاهر الذي لا يغالب, الرحيم بعباده المؤمنين. 
*" الذي أحسن كل شيء خلقه وبدأ خلق الإنسان من طين " (7)*
الله الذي أحكم خلق كل شيء, وبدأ خلق الإنسان, وهو آدم عليه السلام من طين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (428)
تفسير السعدى
سورة السجدة
من الأية(8) الى الأية(15)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة السجدة
*
*" ثم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين " (8)*
ثم جعل ذرية آدم متناسلة من نطفة ضعيفة رقيقة مهينة. 
*" ثم سواه ونفخ فيه من روحه وجعل لكم السمع والأبصار والأفئدة قليلا ما تشكرون " (9)*
ثم أتم خلق الإنسان وأبدعه, وأحسن خلقته, ونفخ فيه من روحه بإرسال الملك له; لينفخ فيه الروح, وجعل لكم -أيها الناس- نعمة السمع والأبصار يميز بها بين الأصوات والألوان والذرات والأشخاص, ونعمة العقل يميز بها بين الخير والشر والنافع والضار. 
قليلا ما تشكرون ربكم على ما أنعم به عليكم. 
*" وقالوا أئذا ضللنا في الأرض أئنا لفي خلق جديد بل هم بلقاء ربهم كافرون "(10)* 
وقال المشركون بالله المكذبون بالبعث: إذا صارت لحومنا وعظامنا ترابا في الأرض أنبعث خلقا جديدا؟ يستبعدون ذلك غير طالبين الوصول إلى الحق, وإنما هو منهم ظلم وعناد; لأنهم بلقاء ربهم -يوم القيامة- كافرون. 
*" قل يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم ثم إلى ربكم ترجعون " (11)*
قل -يا محمد- لهؤلاء المشركين: يتوفاكم ملك الموت الذي وكل بكم, فيقبض أرواحكم إذا انتهت آجالكم, ولن تتأخروا لحظة واحدة, ثم تردون إلى ربكم, فيجازيكم على جميع أعمالكم: إن خيرا فخير وإن شرا فشر. 
*" ولو ترى إذ المجرمون ناكسو رءوسهم عند ربهم ربنا أبصرنا وسمعنا فارجعنا نعمل صالحا إنا موقنون " (12)*
ولو ترى -أيها الخاطب- إذ المجرمون الذين أنكروا البعث قد خفضوا رؤوسهم عند ربهم من الحياء والخجل والخزي والعار قائلين: ربنا أبصرنا قبائحنا, وسمعنا منك تصديق ما كانت رسلك تأمرنا به في الدنبا, وقد تبنا إليك, فارجعنا إلى الدنيا لنعمل فيها بطاعتك, إنا قد أيقنا الآن ما كنا به في الدنيا مكذبين من وحدانيتك, وأنك تبعث من في القبور. 
ولو رأيت -أيها الخاطب- ذلك كله, لرأيت أمرا عظيما, وخطبا جسيما. 
*" ولو شئنا لآتينا كل نفس هداها ولكن حق القول مني لأملأن جهنم من الجنة والناس أجمعين "(13)* 
ولو شئنا لآتينا هؤلاء المشركين بالله رشدهم وتوفيقهم للإيمان, ولكن حق القول مني ووجب لأملأن جهنم من أهل الكفر والمعاصي, من الجنة والناس أجمعين; وذلك لاختيارهم الضلالة على الهدى. 
*" فذوقوا بما نسيتم لقاء يومكم هذا إنا نسيناكم وذوقوا عذاب الخلد بما كنتم تعملون "(14)* 
يقال لهؤلاء المشركين -عند دخولهم النار-: فذوقوا العذاب; بسبب غفلتكم عن الآخرة وانغماسكم في لذائذ الدنيا, إنا تركناكم اليوم في العذاب, وذوقوا عذاب جهنم الذي لا ينقطع; بما كنتم تعملون في الدنيا من الكفر بالله ومعاصيه. 
*" إنما يؤمن بآياتنا الذين إذا ذكروا بها خروا سجدا وسبحوا بحمد ربهم وهم لا يستكبرون " (15)*
إنما يصدق بآيات القرآن ويعمل بها الذين إذا وعظوا بها أو تليت عليهم سجدوا لربهم خاشعين مطيعين, وسبحوا الله في سجودهم بحمده, وهم لا يستكبرون عن السجود والتسبيح له, وعبادته وحده لا شريك له.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (429)
تفسير السعدى
سورة السجدة
من الأية(16) الى الأية(22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة السجدة


" تتجافى جنوبهم عن المضاجع يدعون ربهم خوفا وطمعا ومما رزقناهم ينفقون " (16)*
ترتفع جنوب هؤلاء الذين يؤمنون بآيات الله عن فراش النوم, يتهجدون لربهم في صلاة الليل, يدعون ربهم خوفا من العذاب وطمعا في الثواب, ومما رزقناهم ينفقون في طاعه الله وفي سبيله. 
*" فلا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين جزاء بما كانوا يعملون "(17)* 
فلا تعلم نفس ما ادخر الله لهؤلاء المؤمنين مما تقربه العين, وينشرح له الصدر; جزاء لهم على أعمالهم الصالحة. 
*" أفمن كان مؤمنا كمن كان فاسقا لا يستوون "(18)* 
أفمن كان مطيعا لله ورسوله مصدقا بوعده ووعيده, مثل من كفر بالله ورسله وكذب باليوم الآخر؟ لا يستوون عند الله. 
*" أما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فلهم جنات المأوى نزلا بما كانوا يعملون "(19)* 
أما الذين آمنوا بالله وعملوا بما أمروا به فجزاؤهم جنات يأوون إليها, ويقيمون في نعيمها ضيافة لهم; جزاء لهم بما كانوا يعملون في الدنيا بطاعته. 
*" وأما الذين فسقوا فمأواهم النار كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها وقيل لهم ذوقوا عذاب النار الذي كنتم به تكذبون "(20)* 
وأما الذين خرجوا عن طاعة الله وعملوا بمعاصيه فمستقرهم جهنم, كلما أرادوا أن يخرجوا منها أعيدوا فيها, وقيل لهم -توبيخا وتقريعا-: ذوقوا عذاب النار الذي كنتم به تكذبون في الدنيا. 
*" ولنذيقنهم من العذاب الأدنى دون العذاب الأكبر لعلهم يرجعون "(21)* 
ولنذيقن هؤلاء الفاسقين المكذبين من العذاب الأدنى من البلاء والمحن والمصائب في الدنيا قبل العذاب الأكبر يوم القيامة, حيث يعذبون في نار جهنم; لعلهم يرجعون ويتوبون من ذنوبهم. 
*" ومن أظلم ممن ذكر بآيات ربه ثم أعرض عنها إنا من المجرمين منتقمون "(22)* 
ولا أحد أشد ظلما لنفسه ممن وعظ بدلائل الله, ثم أعرض عن ذلك كله, فلم يتعظ بمواعظه, ولكنه استكبر عنها, إنا من المجرمين الذين أعرضوا عن آيات الله وحججه, ولم ينتفعوا بها, منتقمون.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (430)
تفسير السعدى
سورة السجدة
من الأية(23) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة السجدة*

*" ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فلا تكن في مرية من لقائه وجعلناه هدى لبني إسرائيل "(23)*
ولقد آتينا موسى التوراة كما آتيناك القرآن يا محمد, فلا تكن في شك من لقاء موسى ليلة الإسراء والمعراج, وجعلنا التوراة هداية لبني إسرائيل, تدعوهم إلى الحق وإلى طريق مستقيم. 
*" وجعلنا منهم أئمة يهدون بأمرنا لما صبروا وكانوا بآياتنا يوقنون "(24)*
وجعلنا من بني إسرائيل هداة ودعاة إلى الخير, يأتم بهم الناس, ويدعونهم إلى التوحيد وعبادة الله وحده وطاعته, وإنما نالوا هذه الدرجة العالية حين صبروا على أوامر الله, وترك زواجره, والدعوة إليه, وتحمل الأذى في سبيله, وكانوا بآيات الله وحججه يوقنون. 
*" إن ربك هو يفصل بينهم يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون " (25)*
إن ربك -يا محمد- يقضي بين المؤمنين والكافرين من بني إسرائيل وغيرهم يوم القيامة بالعدل فيما اختلفوا فيه من أمور الدين, ويجازي كل إنسان بعمله بإدخال أهل الجنة الجنة وأهل النار النار. 
*" أولم يهد لهم كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من القرون يمشون في مساكنهم إن في ذلك لآيات أفلا يسمعون " (26)*
أو لم يتبين لهؤلاء المكذبين للرسول: كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من الأم السابقة يمشون في مساكنهم, فيشاهدونها عيانا كقوم هود وصالح ولوط؟ إن في ذلك لآيات وعظات يستدل بها على صدق الرسل التي جاءتهم, وبطلان ما هم عليه من الشرك, أفلا يسمع هؤلاء المكذبون بالرسل مواعظ الله وحججه, فينتفعون بها؟ 
*" أولم يروا أنا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض الجرز فنخرج به زرعا تأكل منه أنعامهم وأنفسهم أفلا يبصرون " (26)*
أو لم ير المكذبون بالبعث بعد الموت أننا نسوق الماء إلى الأرض اليابسة الغليظة التي لا نبات فيها, فنخرج به زرعا مختلفا ألوانه تأكل منه أنعامهم, وتتغذى به أبدانهم فيعيشون به؟ أفلا يرون هذه النعم بأعينهم, فيعلموا أن الله الذي فعل ذلك قادر على إحياء الأموات ونشرهم من قبورهم؟ 
*" ويقولون متى هذا الفتح إن كنتم صادقين " (28)*
يستعجل هؤلاء المشركون بالله العذاب, فيقولون: متى هذا الحكم الذي يقضي بيننا وبينكم بتعذيبنا على زعمكم إن كنتم صادقين في دعواكم؟ 
*" قل يوم الفتح لا ينفع الذين كفروا إيمانهم ولا هم ينظرون "(29)* 
قل لهم -يا محمد-: يوم القضاء الذي يقع فيه عقابكم, وتعاينون فيه الموت لا ينفع الكفار إيمانهم, ولا هم يؤخرون للتوبة والمراجعة. 
*" فأعرض عنهم وانتظر إنهم منتظرون " (30)*
فأعرض -يا محمد- عن هؤلاء المشركين, ولا تبال بتكذيبهم, وانتظر ما الله صانع بهم, إنهم منتظرون ومتربصون بكم دوائر السوء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (431)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(1) الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*

﻿

*" يا أيها النبي اتق الله ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين إن الله كان عليما حكيما " (1)*
يا أيها النبي دم على نقوى الله بالعمل بأوامره واجتناب محارمه, وليقتد بك المؤمنون; لأنهم أحوج إلى ذلك منك, ولا تطع الكافرين وأهل النفاق. 
إن الله كان عليما بكل شيء, حكيما في خلقه وأمره وتدبيره.
*" واتبع ما يوحى إليك من ربك إن الله كان بما تعملون خبيرا " (2)*
واتبع ما يوحى إليك من ربك من فرآن وسنة, إن الله مطلع على كل ما تعملون ومجازيكم به, لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك. 
*" وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا " (3)*
واعتمد على ربك, وفوض جميع أمورك إليه, وحسبك به حافظا لمن توكل عليه وأناب إليه. 
*" ما جعل الله لرجل من قلبين في جوفه وما جعل أزواجكم اللائي تظاهرون منهن أمهاتكم وما جعل أدعياءكم أبناءكم ذلكم قولكم بأفواهكم والله يقول الحق وهو يهدي السبيل " (4)*
ما جعل الله لأحد من البشر من قلبين في صدره, وما جعل زوجاتكم اللاتي تظاهرون منهن (في الحرمة) كحرمة أمهاتكم (والظهار أن يقول الرجل لامرأته: أنت علي كظهر أمي, وقد كان هذا طلاقا في الجاهلية, فبين الله أن الزوجة لا تصير أما بحال) وما جعل الله الأولاد المتبنين أبناء في الشرع, بل إن الظهار والتبني لا حقيقة لهما في التحريم الأبدي, فلا تكون الزوجة المظاهر منها كالأم في الحرمة, ولا يثبت النسب بالتبني من قول الشخص للذعي؟ هذا ابني, فهو كلام بالفم لا حقيقة له, ولا يعتد به, والله سبحانه يقول الحق ويبين لعباده سبيله, ويرشدهم إلى طريق الرشاد. 
*" ادعوهم لآبائهم هو أقسط عند الله فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم فإخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم وليس عليكم جناح فيما أخطأتم به ولكن ما تعمدت قلوبكم وكان الله غفورا رحيما " (5)*
انسبوا أدعياءكم لآبائهم, هو أعدل وأقوم عند الله, فإن لم تعلموا آباءهم الحقيقيين فادعوهم إذأ بأخوة الدين التي تجمعكم بهم, فإنهم إخوانكم في الدين ومواليكم فيه, وليس عليكم إثم فيما وقعتم فيه من خطأ لم تتعمدوه, وإنما يؤاخذكم الله إذا تعمدتم ذلك. 
وكان الله غفورا لمن أخطأ, رحيما لمن تاب من ذنبه. 
*" النبي أولى بالمؤمنين من أنفسهم وأزواجه أمهاتهم وأولو الأرحام بعضهم أولى ببعض في كتاب الله من المؤمنين والمهاجرين إلا أن تفعلوا إلى أوليائكم معروفا كان ذلك في الكتاب مسطورا "(6)* 
النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أولى بالمؤمنين, وأقرب لهم من أنفسهم في أمور الدين والدنيا, وحرمة أزواج النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أمته كحرمة أمهاتهم, فلا يجوز نكاح زوجات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من بعده. 
وذوو القرابة من المسلمين بعضهم أحق بميراث بعض في حكم الله وشرعه من الإرث بالإيمان والهجرة (وكان المسلمون في أول الإسلام يتوارثون بالهجرة والإيمان دون الرحم, ثم نسخ ذلك بآيه المواريث) إلا أن تفعلوا -أيها المسلمون- إلى غير الورثة معروفا بالنصر والبر والصلة والإحسان والوصية, كان هذا الحكم المذكور مقدرا مكتوبا في اللوح المحفوظ, فيجب عليكم العمل به. 
وفي الآية وجوب كون النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أحب إلى العبد من نفسه, ووجوب كمال الانقياد له, وفيها وجوب احترام أمهات المؤمنين, زوجاته صلى الله عليه وسلم, وأن من سبهن فقد باء بالخسران. 
*" وإذ أخذنا من النبيين ميثاقهم ومنك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم وأخذنا منهم ميثاقا غليظا "(7)* 
واذكر -يا محمد- حين أخذنا من النبيين العهد المؤكد بتبليغ الرسالة, وأخذنا الميثاق منك ومن نوح وإبراهيم وموسى وعيسى ابن مريم, وأخذنا منهم عهدا مؤكدا بتبليغ الرسالة وأداء الأمانة, وأن يصدق بعضهم بعضا. 
*" ليسأل الصادقين عن صدقهم وأعد للكافرين عذابا أليما "(8)* 
(أخذ الله ذلك العهد من أولئك الرسل) ليسأل المرسلين عما أجابتهم به أممهم, فيجزي الله المؤمنين الجنة, وأعد للكافرين يوم القيامة عذابا شديدا في جهنم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (432)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(9) الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم إذ جاءتكم جنود فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا وجنودا لم تروها وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا " (9)*
يا معشر المؤمنين اذكروا نعمة الله تعالى التي أنعمها عليكم في (المدينة) أيام غزوة الأحزاب -وهي غزوة الخندق-, حين اجتمع عليكم المشركون من خارج (المدينه), واليهود والمنافقون من (المدينة) وما حولها, فأحاطوا بكم, فأرسلنا على الأحزاب ريحا شدبدة اقتلعت خيامهم ورمت قدورهم, وأرسلنا ملائكة من السماء لم تروها, فوقع الرعب في قلوبهم. 
وكان الله بما تعملون بصيرا, لا يخفى عليه من ذلك شيء. 
*" إذ جاءوكم من فوقكم ومن أسفل منكم وإذ زاغت الأبصار وبلغت القلوب الحناجر وتظنون بالله الظنون " (10)*
اذكروا إذ جاؤوكم من فوقكم من أعلى الوادي من جهة المشرق, ومن أسفل منكم من بطن الوادي من جهه المغرب, وإذ شخصت الأبصار من شدة الحيرة والدهشة, وبلغت القلوب الحناجر من شدة الرعب, وغلب اليأس المنافقين, وكثرت الأقاويل, وتظنون بالله الظنون السيئة أنه لا ينصر دينه, ولا يعلي كلمته. 
*" هنالك ابتلي المؤمنون وزلزلوا زلزالا شديدا " (11)*
في ذلك الموقف العصيب اختبر إيمان المؤمنين ومحص القوم, وعرف المؤمن من المنافق, واضطربوا اضطرابا شديدا بالخوف والقلق; ليتبين إيمانهم ويزيد يقينهم. 
*" وإذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض ما وعدنا الله ورسوله إلا غرورا " (12)*
وإذ يقول المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم شك, وهم ضعفاء الإيمان: ما وعدنا الله ورسوله من النصر والتمكين إلا باطلا من القول وغرورا, فلا تصدقوه. 
*" وإذ قالت طائفة منهم يا أهل يثرب لا مقام لكم فارجعوا ويستأذن فريق منهم النبي يقولون إن بيوتنا عورة وما هي بعورة إن يريدون إلا فرارا "(13)* 
واذكر -يا محمد- قول طائفة من المنافقين منادين المؤمنين من أهل (المدينة): يا أهل (يثرب) (وهو الاسم القديم (للمدينة)) لا إقامة لكم في معركة خاسرة, فارجعوا إلى منازلكم داخل (المدينة), ويستأذن فريق آخر من المنافقين الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بالعودة إلى منازلهم بحجة أنها غير محصنة, فيخشون عليها, والحق أنها ليست كذلك, وما قصدوا بذلك إلا الفرار من القتال. 
*" ولو دخلت عليهم من أقطارها ثم سئلوا الفتنة لآتوها وما تلبثوا بها إلا يسيرا "(14)* 
ولو دخل جيش الأحزاب (المدينة) من جوانبها, ثم سئل هؤلاء المنافقون الشرك بالله والرجوع عن الإسلام, لأجابوا إلى ذلك مبادرين, وما تأخروا عن الشرك إلا يسيرا. 
*" ولقد كانوا عاهدوا الله من قبل لا يولون الأدبار وكان عهد الله مسئولا "(15)* 
ولقد كان هؤلاء المنافقون عاهدوا الله على يد رسوله من قبل غزوة الخندق, لا يفرون إن شهدوا الحرب,, لا يتأخرون إذا دعوا إلى الجهاد, ولكنهم خانوا عهدهم, وسيحاسبهم الله على ذلك, ويسألهم عن ذلك العهد, وكان عهد الله مسؤولا عنه, محاسبيا عليه. 
*" قل لن ينفعكم الفرار إن فررتم من الموت أو القتل وإذا لا تمتعون إلا قليلا " (16)*
قل -يا محمد- لهؤلاء المنافقين: لن ينفعكم الفرار من المعركة خوفا من الموت أو القتل; فإن ذلك لا يؤخر آجالكم, وإن قررتم فلن تتمتعوا في هذه الدنيا إلا بقدر أعماركم المحدودة, وهو زمن يسير جدا بالنسبة إلى الآخرة

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (433)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(17) الى الأية(24)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*


*" قل من ذا الذي يعصمكم من الله إن أراد بكم سوءا أو أراد بكم رحمة ولا يجدون لهم من دون الله وليا ولا نصيرا " (17)*
قل -يا محمد- لهم: من ذا الذي يمنعكم من الله, أو يجيركم من عذابه, إن أراد بكم سوءا, أو أراد بكم رحمة, فإنه المعطي المانع الضار النافع؟ ولا يجد هؤلاء المنافقون لهم من دون الله وليا يواليهم, ولا نصيرا ينصرهم.
*" قد يعلم الله المعوقين منكم والقائلين لإخوانهم هلم إلينا ولا يأتون البأس إلا قليلا "(18)* 
إن الله يعلم المثبطين عن الجهاد في سبيل الله, والقائلين لإخوانهم: تعالوا وانضموا إلينا, واتركوا محمدا, فلا تشهدوا معه قتالا; فإنا نخاف عليكم الهلاك بهلاكه, وهم مع تخذيلهم هذا لا يأتون القتال إلا نادرا, رياء وسمعة وخوف الفضيحة. 
*" أشحة عليكم فإذا جاء الخوف رأيتهم ينظرون إليك تدور أعينهم كالذي يغشى عليه من الموت فإذا ذهب الخوف سلقوكم بألسنة حداد أشحة على الخير أولئك لم يؤمنوا فأحبط الله أعمالهم وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا "(19)* 
بخلاء عليكم -أيها المؤمنون- بالمال والنفس والجهد والمودة لما في نفوسهم من العداوة والحقد; حبا في الحياة وكراهة للموت, فإذا حضر القتال خافوا الهلاك ورأيتهم ينظرون إليك, تدور أعينهم لذهاب عقولهم; خوفا من القتل وفرارا منه كدوران عين من حضره الموت, فإذا انتهت الحرب وذهب الرعب رموكم بألسنة حداد مؤذية, وتراهم عند قسمة الغنائم بخلاء وحسدة, أولئك لم يؤمنوا بقلوبهم, فأذهب الله ثواب أعمالهم, وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا. 
*" يحسبون الأحزاب لم يذهبوا وإن يأت الأحزاب يودوا لو أنهم بادون في الأعراب يسألون عن أنبائكم ولو كانوا فيكم ما قاتلوا إلا قليلا "(20)* 
يظن المنافقون أن الأحزاب الذين هزمهم الله تعالى شر هزيمة لم يذهبوا, ذلك من شدة الخوف والجبن, ولو عاد الأحزاب إلى (المدينة), لتمني أولئك المنافقون أنهم كانوا غائبين عن (المدينة) بين أعراب البادية, يتجسسون أخباركم من بعيد, ولو كانوا فيكم ما قاتلوا معكم إلا قليلا; لكثرة جبنهم وذلتهم وضعف يقينهم. 
*" لقد كان لكم في رسول الله أسوة حسنة لمن كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر وذكر الله كثيرا "(21)* 
لقد كان لكم -أيها المؤمنون- في أقوال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأفعاله وأحواله قدوة حسنة تتأسون بها, فالزموا سنته, فإنما يسلكها ويتأسى بها من كان يرجو الله واليوم الآخر, وأكثر من ذكر الله واستغفاره, وشكره في كل حال. 
*" ولما رأى المؤمنون الأحزاب قالوا هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله وصدق الله ورسوله وما زادهم إلا إيمانا وتسليما " (22)*
ولما شاهد المؤمنون الأحزاب الذين تحزبوا حول (المدينة) وأحاطوا بها, تذكروا أن موعد النصر قد قرب, فقالوا: هذا ما وعدنا الله ورسوله, من الابتلاء والمحنة والنصر, فأنجز الله وعده, وصدق رسوله فيما بشر به, وما زادهم النظر إلى الأحزاب إلا إيمانا بالله وتسليما لقضائه وانقيادا لأمره. 
*" من المؤمنين رجال صدقوا ما عاهدوا الله عليه فمنهم من قضى نحبه ومنهم من ينتظر وما بدلوا تبديلا "(23)* 
من المؤمنين رجال أوفوا بعهودهم مع الله تعالى, وصبروا على البأساء والضراء وحين البأس: فمنهم من وفى بنذره فاستشهد في سبيل الله, ومنهم من ينتظر إحدى الحسنيين: النصر أو الشهادة, وما غيروا عهد الله, ولا نقضوه ولا بدلوه, كما غير المنافقون. 
*" ليجزي الله الصادقين بصدقهم ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء أو يتوب عليهم إن الله كان غفورا رحيما " (24)*
ليثيب الله أهل الصدق بسبب صدقهم وبلائهم وهم المؤمنون, ويعذب المنافقين إن شاء تعذيبهم, بأن لا يوفقهم للتوبة النصوح قبل الموت, فيموتوا على الكفر, فيستوجبوا النار, أو يتوب عليهم بأن يوفقهم للتوبة والإنابة, إن الله كان غفورا لذنوب المسرفين على أنفسهم إذا تابوا, رحيما بهم; حيث وفقهم للتوبة النصوح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (434)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(25) الى الأية(32)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*


*" ورد الله الذين كفروا بغيظهم لم ينالوا خيرا وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال وكان الله قويا عزيزا " (25)*
ورد الله أحزاب الكفر عن (المدينة) خائبين خاسرين مغتاظين, لم ينالوا خيرا في الدنيا ولا في الآخز وكفى الله المؤمنين القتال بما أيدهم به من الأسباب. 
وكان الله قويا لا يغالب, عزيزا في ملكه وسلطانه. 
*" وأنزل الذين ظاهروهم من أهل الكتاب من صياصيهم وقذف في قلوبهم الرعب فريقا تقتلون وتأسرون فريقا "(26)* 
وأنزل الله يهود بني قريظة من حصونهم; لإعانتهم الأحزاب في قتال المسلمين, وألقى في قلوبهم الخوف فهزموا, تقتلون منهم فريقا, وتأسرون فريقا آخر.
*" وأورثكم أرضهم وديارهم وأموالهم وأرضا لم تطئوها وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا "(27)* 
وملككم الله -أيها المؤمنون- أرضهم ومساكنهم وأموالهم المنقولة كالحلي والسلاح والمواشي, وغير المنقولة كالمزارع والبيوت والحصون المنيعة, وأورثكم أرضا لم تتمكنوا من وطئها من قبل; لمنعتها وعزتها عند أهلها. 
وكان الله على كل شيء قديرا, لا يعجزه شيء. 
*" يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك إن كنتن تردن الحياة الدنيا وزينتها فتعالين أمتعكن وأسرحكن سراحا جميلا "(28)* 
يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك اللاتي اجتمعن عليك, يطلبن منك زيادة النفقة: إن كنتن تردن الحياة الدنيا وزينتها فأقبلن أمتعكن شيئا مما عندي من الدنيا, وأفارقكن دون ضرر أو إيذاء. 
*" وإن كنتن تردن الله ورسوله والدار الآخرة فإن الله أعد للمحسنات منكن أجرا عظيما " (29)*
وإن كنتن تردن رضا الله ورضا رسوله وما أعد الله لكن من الدار الآخرة, فاصبرن على ما أنتن عليه, وأطعن الله ورسوله, فإن الله أعد للمحسنات منكن ثوابا عظيما. 
(وقد اخترن الله ورسوله, وما أعد الله لهن في الدار الآخرة). 
*" يا نساء النبي من يأت منكن بفاحشة مبينة يضاعف لها العذاب ضعفين وكان ذلك على الله يسيرا "(30)* 
يا نساء النبي من يأت منكن بمعصية ظاهرة يضاعف لها العذاب مرتين. 
فلما كانت مكانتهن رفيعة ناسب أن يجعل الله الذنب الواقع منهن عقوبته مغلظة; صيانة لجنابهن وجناب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
وكان ذلك العقاب على الله يسيرا. 
*" ومن يقنت منكن لله ورسوله وتعمل صالحا نؤتها أجرها مرتين وأعتدنا لها رزقا كريما "(31)* 
ومن تطع منكن الله ورسوله, وتعمل بما أمر الله به, نعطها ثواب عملها مثلي ثواب عمل غيرها من سائر النساء, وأعددنا لها رزقا كريما, وهو الجنة. 
*" يا نساء النبي لستن كأحد من النساء إن اتقيتن فلا تخضعن بالقول فيطمع الذي في قلبه مرض وقلن قولا معروفا " (32)*
يا نساء النبي -محمد- لستن في الفضل والمنزلة كغيركن من النساء, إن خفتن الله فلا تتحدثن مع الأجانب بصوت لين يطمع الذي في قلبه فجور وميل إلى النساء, وهذا أدب واجب على كل امرأة تؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر, وقلن قولا بعيدا عن الريبة, لا تنكره الشريعة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (435)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(33) الى الأية(40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*




*" وقرن في بيوتكن ولا تبرجن تبرج الجاهلية الأولى وأقمن الصلاة وآتين الزكاة وأطعن الله ورسوله إنما يريد الله ليذهب عنكم الرجس أهل البيت ويطهركم تطهيرا " (33)*
والزمن بيوتكن, ولا تخرجن منها إلا لحاجة, ولا تظهرن محاسنكن, كما كان يفعل نساء الجاهلية الأولى في الأزمنة السابقة على الإسلام, وكما يفعله كثير من النساء في هذا العصر: الكاسيات العاريات, المتبرجات المتبخترات. 
وادين الصلاة كاملة في أوقاتها, وأعطين الزكاة كما شرع الله, وأطعن الله ورسوله في أمرهما ونهيهما, إنما أوصاكن الله بهذا; ليزكيكن, ويبعد عنكن الأذى والسوء والشر يا أهل بيت النبي -ومنهم زوجاته وذريته عليه الصلاة والسلام-, ويطهر نفوسكم غاية الطهارة. 
*" واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن من آيات الله والحكمة إن الله كان لطيفا خبيرا "(34)* 
واذكرن ما يتلى في بيوتكن من القرآن وحديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم, واعملن به, واقدرنه حق قدره, فهو من نعم الله عليكن, إن الله كان لطيفا بكن; إذ جعلكن في البيوت التي تتلى فيها آيات الله والسنة, خبيرا بكن إذ اختاركن لرسوله أزواجا. 
*" إن المسلمين والمسلمات والمؤمنين والمؤمنات والقانتين والقانتات والصادقين والصادقات والصابرين والصابرات والخاشعين والخاشعات والمتصدقين والمتصدقات والصائمين والصائمات والحافظين فروجهم والحافظات والذاكرين الله كثيرا والذاكرات أعد الله لهم مغفرة وأجرا عظيما "(35)* 
إن المنقادين لأوامر الله والمنقادات, والمصدقين والمصدقات والمطيعين لله ورسوله والمطيعات, والصادقين في أقوالهم والصادقات, والصابرين عن الشهوات وعلى الطاعات وعلى المكاره والصابرات, والخائفين من الله والخائفات, والمتصدقين بالفرض رالنفل والمتصدقات, والصائمين في الفرض والنفل والصائمات, والحافظين فروجهم عن الزنى ومقدماته, وعن كشف العورات والحافظات, والذاكرين الله كثيرا بقلوبهم وألسنتهم والذاكرات, أعد الله لهؤلاء مغفرة لذنوبهم وثوابا عظيما, وهو الجنة. 
*" وما كان لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا قضى الله ورسوله أمرا أن يكون لهم الخيرة من أمرهم ومن يعص الله ورسوله فقد ضل ضلالا مبينا " (36)*
ولا ينبغي لمؤمن ولا مؤمنة إذا حكم الله ورسوله فيهم حكما أن يخالفوه, بأن يختاروا غير الذي قضى فيهم. 
رمن يعص الله ورسوله فقد بعد عن طريق الصواب بعدا ظاهرا. 
*" وإذ تقول للذي أنعم الله عليه وأنعمت عليه أمسك عليك زوجك واتق الله وتخفي في نفسك ما الله مبديه وتخشى الناس والله أحق أن تخشاه فلما قضى زيد منها وطرا زوجناكها لكي لا يكون على المؤمنين حرج في أزواج أدعيائهم إذا قضوا منهن وطرا وكان أمر الله مفعولا " (37)*
واذ تقول -يا محمد- للذي أنعم الله عليه بالإسلام -وهو زيد بن حارثة الذي أعتقه وتبناه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- وأنعمت عليه بالعتق: أبق زوجك زينب بنت جحش ولا تطلقها, واتق الله يا زيد, وتخفي -يا محمد- في نفسك ما أوحى الله به إليك من طلاق زيد لزوجه وزواجك منها, والله تعالى مظهر ما أخفيت, وتخاف المنافقين أن يقولوا: تزوج محمد مطلقة متبناه, والله تعالى أحق أن تخافه, فلما قضى زيد منها حاجته, وطلقها, وانقضت عدتها, زوجناكها; لتكون أسوة في إبطال عادة تحريم الزواج بزوجة المتبنى بعد طلاقها, ولا يكون على المؤمنين إثم وذنب في أن يتزوجوا من زوجات من كانوا يتبنونهم بعد طلاقهن إذا قضوا منهن حاجتهم. 
وكان أمر الله مفعولا, لا عائق له ولا مانع. 
*" ما كان على النبي من حرج فيما فرض الله له سنة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا "(38)* 
ما كان على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من ذنب فيما أحل الله له من زواج امرأة من تبناه بعد طلاقها, كما أباحه للأنبياء قبله, سنة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل, وكان أمر الله قدرا مقدورا لا بد من وقوعه. 
*" الذين يبلغون رسالات الله ويخشونه ولا يخشون أحدا إلا الله وكفى بالله حسيبا " (39)*
الذين يبلغون رسالات الله إلى الناس, ويخافون الله وحده, ولا يخافون أحدا سواه. 
وكفى بالله محاسبا عباده على جميع أعمالهم ومراقبا لها.
*" ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين وكان الله بكل شيء عليما "(40)* 
ما كان محمد أبا لأحد من رجالكم, ولكنه رسول الله وخاتم النبيين, فلا نبوة بعده إلى يوم القيامة. 
وكان الله بكل شيء من أعمالكم عليما, لا يخفى عليه شيء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (436)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(41) الى الأية(49)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*


*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا اذكروا الله ذكرا كثيرا " (41)*
يا أيها الذين صدقوا الله واتبعوا رسوله, اذكروا الله بقلوبكم وألسنتكم وجوارحكم ذكرا كثيرا, 
*" وسبحوه بكرة وأصيلا " (42)*
واشغلوا أوقاتكم بذكر الله تعالى عند الصباح والمساء, وأدبار الصلوات المفروضات, وعند العوارض والأسباب, فإن ذلك عبادة مشروعة, تدعو إلى محبة الله, وكف اللسان عن الآثام, وتعين على كل خير. 
*" هو الذي يصلي عليكم وملائكته ليخرجكم من الظلمات إلى النور وكان بالمؤمنين رحيما "(43)* 
هو الذي يرحمكم ويثني عليكم وتدعو لكم ملائكته; ليخرجكم من ظلمات الجهل والضلال إلى نور الإسلام, وكان بالمؤمنين رحيما في الدنيا والآخرة, لا يعذبهم ما داموا مطيعين مخلصين له. 
*" تحيتهم يوم يلقونه سلام وأعد لهم أجرا كريما " (44)*
تحية هؤلاء المؤمنين من الله في الجنة يوم يلقونه سلام, وأمان لهم من عذاب الله, وقد أعد لهم ثوابا حسنا, وهو الجنة. 
*" يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا ومبشرا ونذيرا " (45)*
يا أيها النبي إنا أرسلناك شاهدا على أمنك بإبلاغهم الرسالة, ومبشرا المؤمنين منهم بالرحمة والجنة, ونذيرا للعصاة والمكذبين من النار,
*" وداعيا إلى الله بإذنه وسراجا منيرا " (46)*
وداعيا إلى توحيد الله وعبادته وحده يأمره إياك, وسراجا منيرا لمن استنار بك, فأمرك ظاهر فيما جئت به من الحق كالشمس في إشراقها وإضاءتها, لا يجحدها إلا معاند. 
*" وبشر المؤمنين بأن لهم من الله فضلا كبيرا " (47)*
وبشر -يا محمد- أهل الإيمان بأن لهم من الله ثوابا عظيما, وهو روضات الجنات. 
*" ولا تطع الكافرين والمنافقين ودع أذاهم وتوكل على الله وكفى بالله وكيلا "(48)*
ولا تطع -يا محمد- قول كافر أو منافق واترك أذاهم, ولا يمنعك ذلك من تبليغ الرسالة, وثق بالله في كل أمورك واعتمد عليه; فإنه يكفيك ما أهمك من كل أمور الدنيا والآخرة.
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا إذا نكحتم المؤمنات ثم طلقتموهن من قبل أن تمسوهن فما لكم عليهن من عدة تعتدونها فمتعوهن وسرحوهن سراحا جميلا " (49)*
يا أيها الذين صدقوا الله ورسوله وعملوا بشرعه, إذا عقدتم على النساء ولم تدخلوا بهن ثم طلقتموهن من قبل أن تجامعوهن, فما لكم عليهن من عدة تحصونها عليهن, فأعطوهن من أموالكم متعة يتمتعن بها بحسب الوسع جبرا لخواطرهن, وخلوا سبيلهن مع الستر الجميل, دون أذى أو ضرر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (437)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(50) الى الأية(54)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*


*" يا أيها النبي إنا أحللنا لك أزواجك اللاتي آتيت أجورهن وما ملكت يمينك مما أفاء الله عليك وبنات عمك وبنات عماتك وبنات خالك وبنات خالاتك اللاتي هاجرن معك وامرأة مؤمنة إن وهبت نفسها للنبي إن أراد النبي أن يستنكحها خالصة لك من دون المؤمنين قد علمنا ما فرضنا عليهم في أزواجهم وما ملكت أيمانهم لكيلا يكون عليك حرج وكان الله غفورا رحيما " (50)*
يا أيها النبي إنا أبحنا لك أزواجك اللاتي أعطيتهن مهورهن, وأبحنا لك ما ملكت يمينك من الإماء, مما أنعم الله به عليك, وأبحنا لك الزواج من بنات عمك وبنات عماتك وبنات خالك وبنات خالاتك اللاتي هاجرن معك, وأبحنا لك امرأة مؤمنة منحت نفسها لك من غير مهر, إن كنت تريد الزواج منها خالصة لك, وليس لغيرك أن يتزوج امرأة بالهبة. 
قد علمنا ما أوجبنا على المؤمنين في أزواجهم وإمائهم بألا يتزوجوا إلا أربع نسوة, وما شاؤوا من الإماء, واشتراط الولي والمهر والشهود عليهم, ولكنا رحصنا لك في ذلك, ووسعنا عليك ما لم يوسع على غيرك; لئلا يفيق صدرك في نكاح من نكحت من هؤلاء الأصناف. 
وكان الله غفورا لذنوب عباده المؤمنين, رحيما بالتوسعة عليهم. 
*" ترجي من تشاء منهن وتؤوي إليك من تشاء ومن ابتغيت ممن عزلت فلا جناح عليك ذلك أدنى أن تقر أعينهن ولا يحزن ويرضين بما آتيتهن كلهن والله يعلم ما في قلوبكم وكان الله عليما حليما "(51)* 
تؤخر من تشاء من نسائك في القسم في المبيت, وتضم إليك من تشاء منهن, ومن طلبت ممن أخرت قسمها, فلا إثم عليك في هذا, ذلك التخيير أقرب إلى أن يفرحن ولا يحزن, ويرضين كلهن بما قسمت لهن, والله يعلم ما في قلوب الرجال من ميلها إلى بعض النساء دون بعض. 
وكان الله عليما بما في القلوب, حليما لا يعجل بالعقوبة على من عصاه. 
*" لا يحل لك النساء من بعد ولا أن تبدل بهن من أزواج ولو أعجبك حسنهن إلا ما ملكت يمينك وكان الله على كل شيء رقيبا " (52)*
لا يباح لك النساء من بعد نسانك اللاتي فى عصمتك, واللاتي أبحناهن لك (وهن المذكورات في الآية السابقة رقم [50] من هذه السورة), ومن كانت في عصمتك من النساء المذكورات لا يحل لك أن تطلقها مستقبلا وتأتي بغيرها بدلا منها, ولو أعجبك جمالها, وأما الزيادة على زوجاتك من غير تطليق إحداهن فلا حرج عليك, وأما ما ملكت يمينك من الإماء, فحلال لك منهن من شئت. 
وكان الله على كل شيء رقيبا, لا يغيب عنه علم شيء. 
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي إلا أن يؤذن لكم إلى طعام غير ناظرين إناه ولكن إذا دعيتم فادخلوا فإذا طعمتم فانتشروا ولا مستأنسين لحديث إن ذلكم كان يؤذي النبي فيستحيي منكم والله لا يستحيي من الحق وإذا سألتموهن متاعا فاسألوهن من وراء حجاب ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن وما كان لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله ولا أن تنكحوا أزواجه من بعده أبدا إن ذلكم كان عند الله عظيما "(53)* 
يا أيها الذين صدقوا الله ورسوله وأطاعوه لا تدخلوا بيوت النبي إلا بإذنه لتناول طعام غير منتظرين نضجه, ولكن إذا دعيتم فادخلوا, فإذا أكلتم فانصرفوا غير مستأنسين لحديث بينكم; فإن انتظاركم واستئناسكم يؤذي النبي, فيستحيي من إخراجكم من البيوت مع أن ذلك حق له, والله لا يستحيي من بيان الحق وإظهاره. 
وإذا سألتم نساء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حاجة من أواني البيت ونحوها فاسألوهن من وراء ستر; ذلكم أطهر لقلوبكم وقلوبهن من الخواطر التي تعرض للرجال في أمر النساء, وللنساء في أمر الرجال; فالرؤية سبب الفتنة, وما ينبغي لكم أن تؤذوا رسول الله, ولا أن تتزوجوا أزواجه من بعد موته أبدا; لأنهن أمهاتكم, ولا يحل للرجل أن يتزوج أمه, إن أذاكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ونكاحكم أزواجه من بعده إثم عظيم عند الله. 
(وقد امتثلت هذه الأمة هذا الأمر, واجتنبت ما نهى الله عنه منه). 
*" إن تبدوا شيئا أو تخفوه فإن الله كان بكل شيء عليما " (54)*
إن تظهروا شيئا على ألسنتكم -أيها الناس- مما يؤذي رسول الله مما نهاكم الله عنه, أو تخفوه في نفوسكم, فإن الله تعالى يعلم ما في قلوبكم وما أظهرتموه, وسيجازيكم على ذلك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (438)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(55) الى الأية(63)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*


*" لا جناح عليهن في آبائهن ولا أبنائهن ولا إخوانهن ولا أبناء إخوانهن ولا أبناء أخواتهن ولا نسائهن ولا ما ملكت أيمانهن واتقين الله إن الله كان على كل شيء شهيدا " (55)*
لا إثم على النساء في عدم الاحتجاب من أبائهن وأبنائهن وإخوانهن وأبناء إخوانهن وأبناء أخواتهن والنساء المؤمنات والعبيد المملوكين لهن; لشدة الحاجة اليهم في الخدمة. 
وخفن الله -أيتها النساء- أن تتعدين ما حد لكن, فتبدين من زينتكن ما ليس لكن أن تبدينه, أو تتركن الحجاب أمام من يجب عليكن الاحتجاب منه. 
إن الله كان على كل شيء شهيدا, يشهد أعمال العباد ظاهرها وباطنها, وسيجزيهم عليها. 
*" إن الله وملائكته يصلون على النبي يا أيها الذين آمنوا صلوا عليه وسلموا تسليما " (56)*
إن الله تعالى يثني على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عند الملائكة المقربين, وملائكته يثنون على النبي ويدعون له, يا أيها الذين صدقوا الله ورسوله وعملوا بشرعه, صلوا على رسول لله, وسلموا تسليما, تحية وتعظيما له. 
وصفة الصلاة على النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم ثبتت في السنة على أنواع, منها: (اللهم صل على محمد وعلى آل محمد, كما صليت على آل إبراهيم, إنك حميد مجيد, اللهم بارك على محمد وعلى آل محمد, كما باركت على آل إبراهيم, إنك حميد مجيد). 
*" إن الذين يؤذون الله ورسوله لعنهم الله في الدنيا والآخرة وأعد لهم عذابا مهينا "(57)* 
إن الذين يؤذون الله بالشرك أو غيره من المعاصي, ويؤذن رسول الله بالأقوال أو الأفعال, أبعدهم الله وطردهم من كل خير في الدنيا والآخرة, وأعد لهم في الآخرة عذابا يذلهم ويهينهم. 
*" والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بغير ما اكتسبوا فقد احتملوا بهتانا وإثما مبينا "(58)* 
والذين يؤذون المؤمنين والمؤمنات بقول أو فعل من غير ذنب عملوه, فقد ارتكبوا أفحش الكذب والزور, وأتوا ذنبا ظاهر القبح مؤديا للعذاب في الأخرة. 
*" يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يدنين عليهن من جلابيبهن ذلك أدنى أن يعرفن فلا يؤذين وكان الله غفورا رحيما " (59)*
يا أيها النبي قل لأزواجك وبناتك ونساء المؤمنين يرخين على رؤوسهن ووجوههن من أرديتهن وملاحفهن; لستر وجوههن وصدورهن ورؤوسهن; ذلك أقرب أن يميزن بالستر والصيانة, فلا يتعرض لهن بمكروه أو أذى. 
وكان الله غفورا رحيما حيث غفر لكم ما سلف, ورحمكم بما أوضح لكم من الحلال والحرام. 
*" لئن لم ينته المنافقون والذين في قلوبهم مرض والمرجفون في المدينة لنغرينك بهم ثم لا يجاورونك فيها إلا قليلا "(60)* 
لئن لم يكف هذين يضمرون الكفر ويظهرون الإيمان والذين في قلوبهم شك وريبة, والذين ينشرون الأخبار الكاذبة في مدينة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن قبائحهم وشرورهم, لنسلطنك عليهم, ثم لا يسكنون معك فيها إلا زمنا قليلا. 
*" ملعونين أينما ثقفوا أخذوا وقتلوا تقتيلا " (61)*
مطرودين من رحمة الله, في أي مكان وجدوا فيه أسروا وقتلوا تقتيلا ما داموا مقيمين على النفاق ونشر الأخبار الكاذبة بين المسلمين بغرض الفتنة والفساد. 
*" سنة الله في الذين خلوا من قبل ولن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا " (62)*
سنة الله وطريقته في منافقي الأم السابقة أن يؤسروا ويقتلوا أينما كانوا, ولن تجد -يا محمد- لطريقة الله تحويلا ولا تغييرا. 
*" يسألك الناس عن الساعة قل إنما علمها عند الله وما يدريك لعل الساعة تكون قريبا " (63)*
يسألك الناس -يا محمد- عن وقت القيامة استبعادا وتكذيبا, قل لهم: إنما علم الساعة عند الله, وما يدريك -يا محمد- لعل زمانها قريب؟ فكل أت قريب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (439)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الاحزاب
من الأية(64) الى الأية(73)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الاحزاب*

*" إن الله لعن الكافرين وأعد لهم سعيرا "(64)*
إن الله طرد الكافرين من رحمته في الدنيا والآخرة, وأعد لهم في الآخرة نارا موقدة شديدة الحرارة, 
*" خالدين فيها أبدا لا يجدون وليا ولا نصيرا "(65)* 
ماكثين فيها أبدا, لا يجدون وليا يتولاهم ويدافع عنهم, ولا نصيرا ينصرهم, فيخرجهم من النار. 
*" يوم تقلب وجوههم في النار يقولون يا ليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا الرسول "(66)* 
يوم تقلب وجوه الكافرين في النار يقولون نادمين متحيرين: يا ليتنا أطعنا الله وأطعنا رسوله في الدنيا, فكنا من أهل الجنة. 
*" وقالوا ربنا إنا أطعنا سادتنا وكبراءنا فأضلونا السبيل "(67)* 
وقال الكافرون يوم القيامة: ربنا إنا أطعنا أئمتنا في الضلال وكبراءنا في الشرك, فأزالونا عن طريق الهدى والإيمان. 
*" ربنا آتهم ضعفين من العذاب والعنهم لعنا كبيرا " (68)*
ربنا عذبهم من العذاب مثلي عذابنا الذي تعذبنا به, واطردهم من رحمتك طردا شديدا. 
وفي هذا دليل على أن طاعة غير الله في مخالفة أمره وأمر رسوله, موجبة لسخط الله وعقابه, وأن التابع والمتبوع في العذاب مشتركون, فليحذر المسلم ذلك. 
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا لا تكونوا كالذين آذوا موسى فبرأه الله مما قالوا وكان عند الله وجيها "(69)* 
يا أيها الذين صدقوا الله واتبعوا رسوله لا تؤذوا رسول الله بقول أو فعل, ولا تكونوا أمثال الذين آذوا نبي الله موسى, فبرأه الله مما قالوا فيه من الكذب والزور,, كان عند الله عظيم القدر والجاه. 
*" يا أيها الذين آمنوا اتقوا الله وقولوا قولا سديدا " (70)*
يا أيها الذين صدقوا الله واتبعوا رسوله, خافوا الله أن تعصوه, فتستحقوا بذلك العقاب, وقولوا في جميع احوالكم وشؤونكم قولا مستقيما موافقا للصواب خاليا من الكذب والباطل. 
*" يصلح لكم أعمالكم ويغفر لكم ذنوبكم ومن يطع الله ورسوله فقد فاز فوزا عظيما " (71)*
إذا اتقيتم الله وقلتم قولا سديدا أصلح الله لكم أعمالكم, وغفر ذنوبكم. 
ومن يطع الله ورسوله فيما أمر ونهى فقد فاز بالكرامة العظمى في الدنيا والآخرة.
*" إنا عرضنا الأمانة على السماوات والأرض والجبال فأبين أن يحملنها وأشفقن منها وحملها الإنسان إنه كان ظلوما جهولا " (72)*
إنا عرضنا الأمانة -التي ائتمن الله عليها المكلفين من امتثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي- على السموات والأرض والجبال, فأبين أن يحملنها, وخفن أن لا يقمن بأدائها, وحملها الإنسان والتزم بها على ضعفه, إنه كان شديد الظلم والجهل لنفسه. 
*" ليعذب الله المنافقين والمنافقات والمشركين والمشركات ويتوب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات وكان الله غفورا رحيما " (73)*
(وحمل الإنسان الأمانة) ليعذب الله المنافقين الذين يظهرون الإسلام ويخفون الكفر, والمنافقات, والمشركين في عبادة الله غيره, والمشركات, ويتوب الله على المؤمنين والمؤمنات بستر ذنوبهم وترك عقابهم. 
وكان الله غفورا للتائبين من عباده, رحيما بهم.

----------


## عقيد حسام خليل

السلام عليكم، بفضل الله لدي بحث صغير عن اسس التفسير أود المساهمة به لكنه اكثر نفعا لمن من الله عليه باتمان حفظ كتاب الله هذا بريدي الإلكتروني لمن يرغب فيه
Hossameldin.khalil@gmail.com

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (440)
تفسير السعدى
سورة سبأ
من الأية(1) الى الأية(7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة سبأ*
*" الحمد لله الذي له ما في السماوات وما في الأرض وله الحمد في الآخرة وهو الحكيم الخبير " (1)*
الثناء الجمبل والشكر الكامل لله وحده الذي له ملك ما في السموات وما في الأرض, وله الثناء التام في الآخرة, وهو الحكيم في فعله, الخبير بشؤون خلقه. 
*" يعلم ما يلج في الأرض وما يخرج منها وما ينزل من السماء وما يعرج فيها وهو الرحيم الغفور "(2)* 
يعلم كل ما يدخل في الأرض من قطرات الماء, وما يخرج منها من النبات والمعادن والمياه, وما ينزل من السماء من الأمطار والملائكة والكتب, وما يصعد إليها من الملائكة وأفعال الخلق. 
وهو الرحيم بعباده فلا يعاجل عصاتهم بالعقوبة, الغفور لذنوب التائبين إليه المتوكلين عليه. 
*" وقال الذين كفروا لا تأتينا الساعة قل بلى وربي لتأتينكم عالم الغيب لا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا في كتاب مبين "(3)*
وقال الكافرون المنكرون للبعث: لا تأتينا القيامة, قل لهم -يا محمد-: بلى وربي لتأتينكم, ولكن لا يعلم وقت مجيئها أحد سوى الله علام الغيوب, الذي لا يغيب عنه وزن نملة صغيرة في السموات والأرض, ولا أصغر من ذلك ولا أكبر إلا هو مسطور في كتاب واضح, وهو اللوح المحفوظ; 
*" ليجزي الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات أولئك لهم مغفرة ورزق كريم " (4)*
ليثيب الذين صدقوا بالله, واتبعوا رسوله, وعملوا الصالحات. 
أولئك لهم مغفرة لذنوبهم ورزق كريم, وهو الجنة. 
*" والذين سعوا في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك لهم عذاب من رجز أليم "(5)* 
والذين سعوا في الصد عن سبيل الله وتكذيب رسله وإبطال إياتنا مشاقين الله مغالبين أمره, أولئك لهم أسوأ العذاب وأشده ألما. 
*" ويرى الذين أوتوا العلم الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق ويهدي إلى صراط العزيز الحميد "(6)* 
ويعلم الذين أعطوا العلم أن القرآن الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق, ويرشد إلى طريق الله, العزيز الذي لا يغالب ولا يمانع, بل قهر كل شيء وغلبه, المحمود في أقواله وأفعاله وشرعه. 
*" ويرى الذين أوتوا العلم الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق ويهدي إلى صراط العزيز الحميد "(6)* 
ويعلم الذين أعطوا العلم أن القرآن الذي أنزل إليك من ربك هو الحق, ويرشد إلى طريق الله, العزيز الذي لا يغالب ولا يمانع, بل قهر كل شيء وغلبه, المحمود في أقواله وأفعاله وشرعه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (441)
تفسير السعدى
سورة سبأ
من الأية(8) الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة سبأ*


*" أفترى على الله كذبا أم به جنة بل الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة في العذاب والضلال البعيد " (8)*
هذا الرجل أختلق على الله كذبا أم به جنون, فهو يتكلم بما لا يدري؟ ليس الأمر كما قال الكفار, بل محمد أصدق الصادقين. 
والذين لا يصدقون بالبعث ولا يعملون من أجله في العذاب الدائم في الآخرة, والضلال البعيد عن الصواب في الدنيا. 
*" أفلم يروا إلى ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم من السماء والأرض إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض أو نسقط عليهم كسفا من السماء إن في ذلك لآية لكل عبد منيب "(9)* 
أفلم ير هؤلاء الكفار الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة عظيم قدرة الله فيما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم من السماء والأرض مما يبهر العقول, وأنهما قد أحاطتا بهم؟ إن نشأ نخسف بهم الأرض, كما فعلنا بقارون, أو ننزل عليهم قطعا من العذاب, كما فعلنا بقوم شعيب, فقد أمطرت السماء عليهم نارا فأحرقتهم. 
إن في ذلك الذي ذكرنا من قدرتنا لدلالة ظاهرة لكل عبد راجع إلى ربه بالتوبة, ومقر له بتوحيده, ومخلص له في العبادة. 
*" ولقد آتينا داود منا فضلا يا جبال أوبي معه والطير وألنا له الحديد " (10)*
ولقد أتينا داود نبوة, وكتابا وعلما, وقلنا للجبال والطير: سبحي معه, وألنا له الحديد, فكان كالعجين يتصرف فيه كيف يشاء. 
*" أن اعمل سابغات وقدر في السرد واعملوا صالحا إني بما تعملون بصير "(11)* 
أن اعمل دروعا تامات واسعات وقدر المسامير في حلق الدروع, فلا تعمل الحلقة صغيرة فتضعف, فلا تقوى الدروع على الدفاع, ولا تجعلها كبيرة فتثقل على لابسها, واعمل يا داود أنت وأهلك بطاعة الله, إني بما تعملون بصير لا يخفى علي شيء منها. 
*" ولسليمان الريح غدوها شهر ورواحها شهر وأسلنا له عين القطر ومن الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه ومن يزغ منهم عن أمرنا نذقه من عذاب السعير "(12)* 
وسخرنا لسليمان الريح تجري صن أول النهار إلى انتصافه مسيرة شهر, ومن منتصف النهار إلى الليل مسيرة شهر بالسير المعتاد, وأسلنا له النحاس كما يسيل الماء, يعمل به ما يشاء, وسخرنا له من الجن من يعمل بين يديه بإذن ربه, ومن يعدل منهم عن أمرنا الذي أمرنا به من طاعة سليمان نذقه من عذاب النار المستعرة. 
*" يعملون له ما يشاء من محاريب وتماثيل وجفان كالجواب وقدور راسيات اعملوا آل داود شكرا وقليل من عبادي الشكور " (13)*
يعمل الجن لسليمان ما يشاء من مساجد للعبادة, وصور من نحاس وزجاج, وقصاع كبيرة كالأحواض التي يجتمع فيها الماء, وقدور ثابتات لا تتحرك من أماكنها لعظمهن, وقلنا يا آل داود: اعملوا شكرا لله على ما أعطاكم, وذلك بطاعته وامتثال أمره, وقليل من عبادي من يشكر الله كثيرا, وكان داود وآله من القليل. 
*" فلما قضينا عليه الموت ما دلهم على موته إلا دابة الأرض تأكل منسأته فلما خر تبينت الجن أن لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما لبثوا في العذاب المهين "(14)*
فلما قضينا على سليمان بالموت ما دل الجن على موته إلا الأرضة تأكل عصاه التي كان متكئا عليها, فوقع سليمان على الأرض, عند ذلك علمت الجن أنهم لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب ما أقاموا في العذاب المذل والعمل الشاق لسليمان. 
ظنا منهم أنه من الأحياء. 
وفي الآية إبطال لاعتقاد بعض الناس أن الجن يعلمون الغيب; إذ لو كانوا يعلمون الغيب لعلموا وفاة سليمان عليه السلام, ولما أقاموا في العذاب المهين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (442)
تفسير السعدى
سورة سبأ
من الأية(15) الى الأية(22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة سبأ*


*" لقد كان لسبإ في مسكنهم آية جنتان عن يمين وشمال كلوا من رزق ربكم واشكروا له بلدة طيبة ورب غفور " (15)*
لقد  كان لقبيلة سبأ بـ(اليمن) في مسكنهم دلالة على قدرتنا: بستانان عن يمين  وشمال, كلوا من رزق ربكم, واشكروا له نعمه عليكم; فإن بلدتكم كريمة التربة  حسنة الهواء, وربكم غفور لكم.
*" فأعرضوا فأرسلنا عليهم سيل العرم وبدلناهم بجنتيهم جنتين ذواتي أكل خمط وأثل وشيء من سدر قليل " (16)*
فاعرضوا  عن أمر الله وشكره وكذبوا الرسل, فأرسلنا عليهم السيل الجارف الشديد الذي  خرب السد وأغرق البساتين, وبدلناهم بجنتيهم المثمرتين جنتين ذواتي أكل خمط,  وهو الثمر المر الكريه الطعم, وأثل وهو شجر شبيه بالطرفاء لا ثمر له,  وقليل من شجر النبق كثير الشوك. 
*" ذلك جزيناهم بما كفروا وهل نجازي إلا الكفور "(17)* 
ذلك  التبديل من خير إلى شر بسبب كفرهم, وعدم شكرهم نعم الله, وما نعاقب بهذا  العقاب الشديد إلا الجحود المبالغ في الكفر, يجازي بفعله مثلا بمثل. 
*" وجعلنا بينهم وبين القرى التي باركنا فيها قرى ظاهرة وقدرنا فيها السير سيروا فيها ليالي وأياما آمنين "(18)* 
وجعلنا  بين أهل (سبا) -وهم (باليمن)- والقرى التي باركنا فيها -وهي (الشام)- مدنا  متصلة يرى بعضها من بعض, وجعلنا السير فيها سيرا مقدرا من منزل إلى منزل  لا مشقة فيه, وقلنا لهم: سيروا في تلك القرى في أي وقت شئتم من ليل أو  نهار, آمنين لا تخافون عدوا, رلا جوعا ولا عطشا. 
*" فقالوا ربنا باعد بين أسفارنا وظلموا أنفسهم فجعلناهم أحاديث ومزقناهم كل ممزق إن في ذلك لآيات لكل صبار شكور " (19)*
فبطغيانهم  ملوا الراحة والأمن ورغد العيش, وقالوا: ربنا اجعل قرانا متباعدة; ليبعد  سفرنا بينها, فلا نجد قرى عامرة في طريقنا, وظلموا أنفسهم بكفرهم  فأهلكناهم, وجعلناهم عبرا وأحاديث لمن يأتي بعدهم, وفرقناهم كل تفريق وخربت  بلادهم, إن فيما حل (بسبأ) لعبرة لكل صبار على المكاره والشدائد, شكور  لنعم الله تعالى. 
*" ولقد صدق عليهم إبليس ظنه فاتبعوه إلا فريقا من المؤمنين "(20)* 
ولقد  ظن إبليس ظنا غير يقين أنه سيضل بني آدم, وأنهم سيطيعونه في معصية الله,  فصدق ظنه عليهم, فأطاعوه وعصوا ربهم إلا فريقا من المؤمنين بالله, فإنهم  ثبتوا على طاعة الله. 
*" وما كان له عليهم من سلطان إلا لنعلم من يؤمن بالآخرة ممن هو منها في شك وربك على كل شيء حفيظ "(21)* 
وما  كان لإبليس على هؤلاء الكفار من قهر على الكفر, ولكن حكمة الله اقتضت  تسويله لبني آدم; لنعلم من يصدق بالبعث والثواب والعقاب ممن هو في شك من  ذلك. 
وربك على كل شيء حفيظ, يحفظه ويجازي عليه. 
*" قل ادعوا الذين زعمتم من دون الله لا يملكون مثقال ذرة في السماوات ولا في الأرض وما لهم فيهما من شرك وما له منهم من ظهير "(22)*
قل  -يا محمد- للمشركين: ادعوا الذين زعمتموهم شركاء لله فعبدتموهم من دونه من  الأصنام والملائكة والبشر, واقصدوهم في حوائجكم, فإنهم لن يجيبوكم, فهم لا  يملكون وزن نملة صغيرة في السموات ولا في الأرض, وليس لهم شركة فيهما,  وليس لله من هؤلاء المشركين معين على خلق شيء, بل الله -سبحانه وتعالى- هو  المتفرد بالإيجاد, فهو الذي يعبد وحده, ولا يستحق العبادة أحد سواه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (443)
تفسير السعدى
سورة سبأ
من الأية(23) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة سبأ*


*" ولا تنفع الشفاعة عنده إلا لمن أذن له حتى إذا فزع عن قلوبهم قالوا ماذا قال ربكم قالوا الحق وهو العلي الكبير " (23)*
ولا تنفع شفاعة الشافع عند الله تعالى إلا لمن أذن له. 
ومن عظيم قدرة الله عز وجل أنه إذا تكلم سبحانه بالوحي فسمع أهل السموات كلامه أرعدوا من الهيبة, حتى يلحقهم مثل الغشي, فإذا زال الفزع عن قلوبهم سأل بعضهم بعضا: ماذا قال ربكم؟ قالت الملائكة: قال الحق, وهو العلي بذاته وقهره وعلو قدره, الكبير على كل شيء. 
*" قل من يرزقكم من السماوات والأرض قل الله وإنا أو إياكم لعلى هدى أو في ضلال مبين "(24)* 
قل -يا محمد- للمشركين: من يرزقكم من السموات بالمطر, ومن الأرض بالنبات والمعادن وغير ذلك؟ فإنهم لا بد أن يقروا بأنه الله, وإن لم تقروا بذلك فقل لهم: الله هو الرزاق, وإن أحد الفريقين منا ومنكم لعلي هدى متمكن منه, أو في ضلال بين منغمس فيه. 
*" قل لا تسألون عما أجرمنا ولا نسأل عما تعملون "(25)* 
قل: لا تسألون عن ذنوبنا, ولا نسأل عن أعمالكم; لأننا بريئون منكم ومن كفركم. 
*" قل يجمع بيننا ربنا ثم يفتح بيننا بالحق وهو الفتاح العليم "(26)* 
قل: ربنا يجمع بيننا وبينكم يوم القيامة, ثم يقضي بيننا بالعدل, وهو الفتاح الحاكم بين خلقه, العليم بما ينبغي أن يقضى به, وبأحوال خلقه, لا تخفى عليه خافية. 
*" قل أروني الذين ألحقتم به شركاء كلا بل هو الله العزيز الحكيم "(27)* 
قل: أروني بالحجة والدليل الذين ألحقتموهم بالله وجعلتموهم شركاء له في العبادة, هل خلقوا شيئا؟ ليس الأمر كما وصفوا, بل هو المعبود بحق الذي لا شريك له, العزيز في انتقامه ممن أشرك به الحكيم في أقواله وأفعاله وتدبير أمور خلقه. 
*" وما أرسلناك إلا كافة للناس بشيرا ونذيرا ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون "(28)* 
وما أرسلناك -يا محمد- إلا للناس أجمعين مبشرا بثواب الله, ومنذرا عقابه, ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون الحق, فهم معرضون عنه. 
*" ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين " (29)*
ويقول هؤلاء المشركون مستهزئين: متى هذا الوعد الذي تعدوننا أن يجمعنا الله فيه, ثم يقضي بيننا, إن كنتم صادقين فيما تعدوننا به؟ 
*" قل لكم ميعاد يوم لا تستأخرون عنه ساعة ولا تستقدمون "(30)* 
قل لهم -يا محمد-: لكم ميعاد هو آتيكم لا محالة, وهو ميعاد يوم القيامة, لا تستأخرون عنه ساعة للتوبة, ولا تستقدمون ساعة قبله للعذاب. 
فاحذروا ذلك اليوم, وأعدوا له عدته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (444)
تفسير السعدى
سورة سبأ
من الأية(31) الى الأية(38)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة سبأ*


*" وقال الذين كفروا لن نؤمن بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي بين يديه ولو ترى إذ الظالمون موقوفون عند ربهم يرجع بعضهم إلى بعض القول يقول الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا لولا أنتم لكنا مؤمنين " (31)*
وقال الذين كفروا: لن نصدق بهذا القرآن ولا بالذي تقدمه من التوراة والإنجيل والزبور, فقد كذبوا بجميع كتب الله. 
ولو ترى -يا محمد- إذ الظالمون محبوسون عند ربهم للحساب, يتراجعون الكلام فيما بينهم, كل يلقي بالعتاب على الآخر, لرأيت شيئا فظيعا, يقول المستضعفون للذين استكبروا -وهم القادة والرؤساء الضالون المضلون-: لولا أنتم أضللتمونا عن الهدى لكنا مؤمنين بالله ورسوله. 
*" قال الذين استكبروا للذين استضعفوا أنحن صددناكم عن الهدى بعد إذ جاءكم بل كنتم مجرمين "(32)* 
قال الرؤساء للذين استضعفوا: أنحن منعناكم من الهدى بعد إذ جاءكم؟ بل كنتم مجرمين إذ دخلتم في الكفر بإرادتكم مختارين. 
*" وقال الذين استضعفوا للذين استكبروا بل مكر الليل والنهار إذ تأمروننا أن نكفر بالله ونجعل له أندادا وأسروا الندامة لما رأوا العذاب وجعلنا الأغلال في أعناق الذين كفروا هل يجزون إلا ما كانوا يعملون " (33)*
وقال المستضعفون لرؤسائهم في الضلال: بل تدبيركم الشر لنا في الليل والنهار هو الذي أوقعنا في التهلكة, فكنتم تطلبون منا أن نكفر بالله, ونجعل له شركاء في العبادة, وأسر كل من الفريقين الحسرة حين رأوا العذاب الذي أعد لهم, وجعلنا الأغلال في أعناق الذين كفروا, لا يعاقبون بهذا العقاب إلا بسبب كفرهم بالله وعملهم السيئات في الدنيا. 
وفي الآية تحذير شديد من متابعة دعاة الضلال وأئمة الطغبان. 
*" وما أرسلنا في قرية من نذير إلا قال مترفوها إنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون " (34)*
وما أرسلنا في قرية من رسول يدعو الى توحيد الله وإفراده بالعبادة, إلا قال المنغمسون في اللذات والشهوات من أهلها: إنا بالذي جئتم به -أيها الرسل- جاحدون. 
*" وقالوا نحن أكثر أموالا وأولادا وما نحن بمعذبين " (35)*
وقالوا: نحن أكثر منكم أموالا وأولادا, والله لم يعطنا هذه النعم إلا لرضاه عنا, وما نحن بمعذبين في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة. 
*" قل إن ربي يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون "(36)* 
قل لهم -يا محمد-: إن ربي يوسع الرزق في الدنيا لمن يشاء من عباده, ويضيق على من يشاء, لا لمحبة ولا لبغض, ولكن يفعل ذلك اختبارا, ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أن ذلك اختبار لعباده; لأنهم لا يتأملون. 
*" وما أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا زلفى إلا من آمن وعمل صالحا فأولئك لهم جزاء الضعف بما عملوا وهم في الغرفات آمنون " (37)*
وليست أموالكم ولا أولادكم بالتي تقربكم عندنا قربى, وترفع درجاتكم, لكن من آمن بالله وعمل صالحا فهؤلاء لهم ثواب الضعف من الحسنات, فالحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى ما يشاء الله من الزيادة, وهم في أعالي الجنة آمنون من العذاب والموت والأحزان. 
*" والذين يسعون في آياتنا معاجزين أولئك في العذاب محضرون "(38)* 
والذين يسعون في إبطال حججنا, ويصدون عن سبيل الله مشاقين مغالبين, هؤلاء في عذاب جهنم يوم القيامة, تحضرهم الزبانية, فلا يخرجون منها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (445)
تفسير السعدى
سورة سبأ
من الأية(39) الى الأية(46)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة سبأ*


*" قل إن ربي يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده ويقدر له وما أنفقتم من شيء فهو يخلفه وهو خير الرازقين "(39)* 
قل -يا محمد- لهؤلاء المغترين بالأموال والأولاد: إن ربي يوسع الرزق على من يشاء من عباده, ويضيفه على من يشاء; لحكمة يعلمها, ومهما أعطيتم من شيء فيما أمركم به فهو يعوضه لكم في الدنيا بالبدل, وفي الآخرة بالثواب, وهو -سبحانه- خير الرازقين, فاطلبوا الرزق منه وحده, واسعوا في الأسباب التي أمركم بها. 
*" ويوم يحشرهم جميعا ثم يقول للملائكة أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون "(40)* 
واذكر -يا محمد- يوم يحشر الله المشركين والمعبودين من دونه من الملائكة, ثم يقول للملائكة على وجه التوبيخ لمن عبدهم: أهؤلاء إياكم كانوا يعبدون من دوننا؟ 
*" قالوا سبحانك أنت ولينا من دونهم بل كانوا يعبدون الجن أكثرهم بهم مؤمنون " (41)*
قالت الملائكة: ننزهك يا ألله عن أن يكون لك شريك في العبادة, أنت ولينا الذي نطيعه ونعبده وحده, بل كان هؤلاء يعبدون الشياطين, أكثرهم بهم مصدقون ومطيعون. 
*" فاليوم لا يملك بعضكم لبعض نفعا ولا ضرا ونقول للذين ظلموا ذوقوا عذاب النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون "(42)* 
ففي يوم الحشر لا يملك المعبودون للعابدين نفعا ولا ضرا, ونقول للذين ظلموا أنفسهم بالشرك والمعاصي: ذوقوا عذاب النار التي كنتم بها تكذبون. 
*" وإذا تتلى عليهم آياتنا بينات قالوا ما هذا إلا رجل يريد أن يصدكم عما كان يعبد آباؤكم وقالوا ما هذا إلا إفك مفترى وقال الذين كفروا للحق لما جاءهم إن هذا إلا سحر مبين "(43)* 
وإذا تتلى على كفار (مكة) آيات الله واضحات قالوا: ما محمد إلا رجل يرغب أن يمنعكم عن عبادة الآلهة التي كان يعبدها آباؤكم, وقالوا: ما هذا القرآن الذي تتلوه علينا -يا محمد- إلا كذب مختلق, جئت به من عند نفسك, وليس من عند الله, وقال الكفار عن القرآن لما جاءهم: ما هذا إلا سحر واضح. 
*" وما آتيناهم من كتب يدرسونها وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك من نذير "(44)* 
وما أنزلنا على الكفار من كتب يقرؤونها قبل القرآن فتدلهم على ما يزعمون من أن ما جاءهم به محمد سحر, وما أرسلنا إليهم قبلك -يا محمد- من رسول ينذرهم بأسنا. 
*" وكذب الذين من قبلهم وما بلغوا معشار ما آتيناهم فكذبوا رسلي فكيف كان نكير " (45)*
وكذب الذين من قبلهم كعاد وثمود رسلنا, وما بلغ أهل (مكة) عشر ما آتينا الأمم السابقة من القوة, وكثرة المال, وطول العمر وغير ذلك من النعم, فكذبوا رسلي فيما جاؤوهم به فأهلكناهم, فانظر -يا محمد- كيف كان إنكاري عليهم وعقوبتي إياهم؟ 
*" قل إنما أعظكم بواحدة أن تقوموا لله مثنى وفرادى ثم تتفكروا ما بصاحبكم من جنة إن هو إلا نذير لكم بين يدي عذاب شديد "(46)* 
قل -يا محمد- لهؤلاء المكذبين المعاندين: إنما أنصح لكم بخصلة واحدة أن تنهضوا في طاعة الله اثنين اثنين وواحدا واحدا, ثم تتفكروا في حال صاحبكم رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وفيما نسب إليه, فما به من جنون, وما هو الا مخوف لكم, ونذير من عذاب جهنم قبل أن تقاسوا حرها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (446)
تفسير السعدى
سورة سبأ
من الأية(47) الى الأية(54)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة سبأ*

*" قل ما سألتكم من أجر فهو لكم إن أجري إلا على الله وهو على كل شيء شهيد " (47)*
قل -يا محمد- للكفار: ما سألتكم على الخير الذي جئتكم به من أجر فهو لكم, ما أجري الذي أنتظره إلا على الله المطلع على أعمالي وأعمالكم, لا يخفى عليه شيء فهو يجازي الجميع, كل بما يستحقه. 
*" قل إن ربي يقذف بالحق علام الغيوب " (48)*
قل -يا محمد- لمن أنكر التوحيد ورسالة الإسلام: إن ربي يقذف الباطل بحجج من الحق, فيفضحه ويهلكه, والله علام الغيوب, لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء. 
*" قل جاء الحق وما يبدئ الباطل وما يعيد "(49)* 
قل -يا محمد-: جاء الحق والشرع العظيم من الله, وذهب الباطل, واضمحل سلطانه, فلم يبق للباطل شيء يبدؤه ويعيده. 
*" قل إن ضللت فإنما أضل على نفسي وإن اهتديت فبما يوحي إلي ربي إنه سميع قريب " (50)*
قل: إن ملت عن الحق فإثم ضلالي على نفسي, وإن استقمت عليه فبوحي الله الذي يوحيه إلي, إن ربي سميع لما أقول لكم, قريب ممن دعا وسأله. 
*" ولو ترى إذ فزعوا فلا فوت وأخذوا من مكان قريب " (51)*
ولو ترى -يا محمد- إذ فزع الكفار حين معاينتهم عذاب الله, لرأيت أمرا عظيما, فلا نجاة لهم ولا مهرب, وأخذوا إلى النار من موضع قريب التناول. 
*" وقالوا آمنا به وأنى لهم التناوش من مكان بعيد " (52)*
وقال الكفار -عندما رأوا العذاب في الآخرة-: آمنا بالله وكتبه ورسله, وكيف لهم تناول الإيمان في الآخرة ووصولهم له من مكان بعيد؟ قد حيل بينهم وبينه, فمكانه الدنيا, وقد كفروا فيها. 
*" وقد كفروا به من قبل ويقذفون بالغيب من مكان بعيد " (53)*
وقد كفروا بالحق في الدنيا, وكذبوا الرسل, ويرمون بالظن من جهة بعيدة عن إصابة الحق, ليس لهم فيها مستند لظنهم الباطل, فلا سبيل لإصابتهم الحق, كما لا سبيل للرامي إلى إصابة الغرض من مكان بعيد. 
*" وحيل بينهم وبين ما يشتهون كما فعل بأشياعهم من قبل إنهم كانوا في شك مريب " (54)*
وحيل بين الكفار وما يشتهون من التوبة والعودة إلى الدنيا ليؤمنوا, كما فعل الله بأمثالهم من كفرة الأمم السابقة, إنهم كانوا في الدنيا في شك من أمر الرسل والبعث والحساب, محدث للريبة والقلق, فلذلك لم يؤمنوا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (447)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فاطر
من الأية(1) الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فاطر
*
*"  الحمد لله فاطر السماوات والأرض جاعل الملائكة رسلا أولي أجنحة مثنى وثلاث  ورباع يزيد في الخلق ما يشاء إن الله على كل شيء قدير " (1)
*


الثناء الكامل لله  خالق السموات والأرض ومبدعها, جاعل الملائكة رسلا إلى من يشاء من عباده,  وفيما شاء من أمره ونهيه, ومن عظيم قدرة الله أن جعل الملائكة أصحاب أجنحة  مثنى وثلاث ورباع تطير بها; لتبليغ ما أمر الله به, يزيد الله في خلقه ما  يشاء. 
إن الله على كل شيء قدير, لا يستعصي عليه شيء. 


*" ما يفتح الله للناس من رحمة فلا ممسك لها وما يمسك فلا مرسل له من بعده وهو العزيز الحكيم "(2)* 


ما يفتح الله  للناس من رزق ومطر وصحة وعلم وغير ذلك من النعم, فلا أحد يقدر أن يمسك هذه  الرحمة, وما يمسك منها فلا أحد يستطيع أن يرسلها بعده سبحانه وتعالى. 
وهو العزيز القاهر لكل شيء, الحكيم الذي يرسل الرحمة ويمسكها وفق حكمته. 

*" يا أيها الناس اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم هل من خالق غير الله يرزقكم من السماء والأرض لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون "(3)* 


يا أيها الناس  اذكروا نعمة الله عليكم بقلوبكم وألسنتكم وجوارحكم, فلا خالق لكم غير الله  يرزقكم من السماء بالمطر, ومن الأرض بالماء والمعادن وغير ذلك. 
لا إله إلا هو وحده لا شريك له, فكيف تصرفون عن توحيده وعبادته؟ 

*" وإن يكذبوك فقد كذبت رسل من قبلك وإلى الله ترجع الأمور " (4)*


فإن يكذبك قومك -يا محمد- فقد كذب رسل من قبلك, وإلى الله تصير الأمور في الآخرة, فيجازي كلا بما يستحق. 
وفي هذا تسلية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم. 


*" يا أيها الناس إن وعد الله حق فلا تغرنكم الحياة الدنيا ولا يغرنكم بالله الغرور "(5)* 


يا أيها الناس إن  وعد الله بالبعث والثواب والعقاب حق ثابت, فلا تخدعنكم الحياة الدنيا  بشهواتها ومطالبها, ولا يخدعنكم بالله الشيطان. 

*" إن الشيطان لكم عدو فاتخذوه عدوا إنما يدعو حزبه ليكونوا من أصحاب السعير " (6)*


إن الشيطان لبني آدم عدو, فاتخذوه عدوا ولا تطيعوه, إنما يدعو أتباعه إلى الضلال; ليكونوا من أصحاب النار الموقدة. 

*" الذين كفروا لهم عذاب شديد والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم مغفرة وأجر كبير "(7)* 


الذين جحدوا  وحدانية الله وما جاءت به رسله لهم عذاب شديد في الآخرة, والذين صدقوا الله  ورسوله وعملوا الصالحات لهم ستر لذنوبهم وأجر كبير, وهو الجنة. 


*" أفمن زين له سوء عمله فرآه حسنا فإن الله يضل من يشاء ويهدي من يشاء فلا تذهب نفسك عليهم حسرات إن الله عليم بما يصنعون "(8)* 


أفمن حسن له  الشيطان أعماله السيئة من معاصي الله والكفر وعبادة ما دونه من الآلهة  والأوثان فرأه حسنا جميلا, كمن هداه الله تعالى, فرأى الحسن حسنا والسيئ  سيئا؟ فإن الله يضل من يشاء من عباده, ويهدي من يشاء, فلا تهلك نفسك حزنا  على كفر هؤلاء الضالين, إن الله عليم بقبائحهم وسيجازيهم عليها أسوأ  الجزاء. 


*" والله الذي أرسل الرياح فتثير سحابا فسقناه إلى بلد ميت فأحيينا به الأرض بعد موتها كذلك النشور "(9)* 


والله هو الذي  أرسل الرياح فتحرك سحابا, فسقناه إلى بلد جدب, فينزل الماء فأحيينا به  الأرض بعد يبسها فتخضر بالنبات, مثل ذلك الإحياء يحيي الله الموتى يوم  القيامة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (448)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فاطر
من الأية(10) الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فاطر*


*"  من كان يريد العزة فلله العزة جميعا إليه يصعد الكلم الطيب والعمل الصالح  يرفعه والذين يمكرون السيئات لهم عذاب شديد ومكر أولئك هو يبور "(10)* 


من كان يطلب عزة  في الدنيا أو الآخرة فليطلبها من الله, ولا تنال إلا بطاعته, فلله العزة  جميعا, فمن اعتز بالمخلوق أذله الله, ومن اعتز بالخالق أعزه الله, إليه  سبحانه يصعد ذكره والعمل الصالح يرفعه. 
والذين يكتسبون السيئات لهم عذاب شديد, ومكر أولئك يهلك ويفسد, ولا يفيدهم شيئا. 


*"  والله خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم جعلكم أزواجا وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع  إلا بعلمه وما يعمر من معمر ولا ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب إن ذلك على الله  يسير "(11)* 


والله خلق أباكم آدم من تراب, ئم جعل نسله من سلالة من ماء مهين, ثم جعلكم رجالا ونساء. 
وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه, وما يعمر من معمر, فيطول عمره, ولا  ينقص من عمره إلا في كتاب عنده, وهو اللوح المحفوظ, قبل أن تحمل به أمه  وقبل أن تضعه. 
قد أحصى الله ذلك كله, وعلمه قبل أن يخلقه, لا يزاد فيما كتب له ولا ينقص. 
إن خلقكم وعلم أحوالكم وكتابتها في اللوح المحفوظ سهل يسير على الله. 


*"  وما يستوي البحران هذا عذب فرات سائغ شرابه وهذا ملح أجاج ومن كل تأكلون  لحما طريا وتستخرجون حلية تلبسونها وترى الفلك فيه مواخر لتبتغوا من فضله  ولعلكم تشكرون "(12)* 


وما يستوي  البحران: هذا عذب شديد العذوبة, سهل مروره في الحلق يزيل العطش, وهذا ملح  شديد الملوحة, ومن كل من البحرين تأكلون سمكا طريا شهي الطعم, وتستخرجون  زينة هي اللؤلؤ والمرجان تلبسونها, وترى السفن فيه شاقات المياه; لتبتغوا  من فضله من التجارة وغيرها. 
وفي هذا دلالة على قدرة الله ووحدانيته; ولعلكم تشكرون لله على هذه النعم التي أنعم بها عليكم. 


*"  يولج الليل في النهار ويولج النهار في الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري  لأجل مسمى ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك والذين تدعون من دونه ما يملكون من  قطمير "(13)* 


والله يدخل من  ساعات الليل في النهار, فيزيد النهار بقدر ما نقص من الليل, ويدخل من ساعات  النهار في الليل, فيزيد الليل بقدر ما نقص من النهار, وذلل الشمس والقمر,  يجريان لوقت معلوم, ذلكم الذي فعل هذا هو الله ربكم له الملك كله, والذين  تعبدون من دون الله ما يملكون من قطمير, وهي القشرة الرقيقة البيضاء تكون  على النواة. 


*" إن تدعوهم لا يسمعوا دعاءكم ولو سمعوا ما استجابوا لكم ويوم القيامة يكفرون بشرككم ولا ينبئك مثل خبير "(14)* 


إن تدعوا -أيها  الناس- هذه المعبودات من دون الله لا يسمعوا دعاءكم, ولو سمعوا على سبيل  الفرض ما أجابوكم, ويوم القيامة يتبرؤون منكم, ولا أحد يخبرك -يا محمد-  أصدق من الله العليم الخبير. 


*" يا أيها الناس أنتم الفقراء إلى الله والله هو الغني الحميد "(15)* 


يا أيها الناس  أنتم المحتاجون إلى الله في كل شيء, لا تستغنون عنه طرفة عين, وهو سبحانه  الغني عن الناس وعن كل شيء من مخلوفاته, الحميد في ذاته وأسمائه وصفاته. 

*" إن يشأ يذهبكم ويأت بخلق جديد "(16)* 


إن يشأ الله يهلكم أيها الناس, ويأت بقوم آخرين أطوع لله منكم. 

*" وما ذلك على الله بعزيز " (17)*


وما إهلاككم والإتيان بخلق سواكم على الله بممتنع, بل ذلك على الله سهل يسير. 


*"  ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى وإن تدع مثقلة إلى حملها لا يحمل منه شيء ولو كان  ذا قربى إنما تنذر الذين يخشون ربهم بالغيب وأقاموا الصلاة ومن تزكى فإنما  يتزكى لنفسه وإلى الله المصير "(18)* 


ولا تحمل نفس  مذنبة ذنب نفس أخرى, وإن تسأل نفس مثقلة بالخطايا من يحمل عنها من ذنوبها  لم تجد من يحمل عنها شيئا, ولو كان الذي سألته ذا قرابة منها من أب أو أخ  ونحوهما. 
إنما تحذر -يا محمد- الذين يخافون عذاب ربهم بالغيب, وأدوا الصلاة حق أدائها. 
ومن تطهر من الشرك وغيره من المعاصي فإنما يتطهر لنفسه. 
وإلى الله سبحانه مال الخلائق ومصيرهم, فيجازي كلا بما يستحق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (449)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فاطر
من الأية(19) الى الأية(27)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فاطر
*


*" وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير " (19)*


وما يستوي الأعمى عن دين الله, والبصير الذي أبصر طريق الحق واتبعه, 

*" ولا الظلمات ولا النور " (20)*


وما تستوي ظلمات الكفر ونور الإيمان, 


*" ولا الظل ولا الحرور "(21)* 


ولا الظل ولا الريح الحارة, 

*" وما يستوي الأحياء ولا الأموات إن الله يسمع من يشاء وما أنت بمسمع من في القبور " (22)*


وما يستوي أحياء القلوب بالإيمان, وأموات القلوب بالكفر. 
إن الله يسمع من يشاء سماع فهم وقبول, وما أنت -يا محمد- بمسمع من في  القبور, فكما لا تسمع الموتى في قبورهم فكذلك لا تسمع هؤلاء الكفار لموت  قلوبهم, 


*" إن أنت إلا نذير " (23)*


إن أنت إلا نذير لهم غضب الله وعقابه. 

*" إنا أرسلناك بالحق بشيرا ونذيرا وإن من أمة إلا خلا فيها نذير " (24)*


إنا أرسلناك بالحق, وهو الإيمان بالله وشرائع الدين, مبشرا بالجنة من صدقك وعمل بهديك, ومحذرا من كذبك وعصاك النار. 
وما من أمة من الأمم إلا جاءها نذير يحذرها عاقبة كفرها وضلالها. 


*" وإن يكذبوك فقد كذب الذين من قبلهم جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات وبالزبر وبالكتاب المنير "(25)* 


وإن يكذبك هؤلاء  المشركون فقد كذب الذين من قبلهم رسلهم الذين جاؤوهم بالمعجزات الواضحات  الدالة على نبوتهم, وجاؤوهم بالكتب المجموع فيها كثير من الأحكام, وبالكتاب  المنير الموضح لطريق الخير والشر. 


*" ثم أخذت الذين كفروا فكيف كان نكير "(26)* 


ثم أخذت الذين كفروا بأنواع العذاب, فانظر كيف كان إنكاري لعملهم وحلول عقوبتي بهم؟ 


*" ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فأخرجنا به ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها ومن الجبال جدد بيض وحمر مختلف ألوانها وغرابيب سود "(27)* 


ألم تر أن الله  أنزل من السماء ما, فسقينا به أشجارا في الأرض, فأخرجنا من تلك الأشجار  ثمرات مختلفا ألوانها, منها الأحمر ومنها الأسود والأصفر وغير ذلك؟ وخلقنا  من الجبال طرائق بيضا وحمرا مختلفان ألوانها, وخلقنا من الجبال جبالا شديدة  السواد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (450)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فاطر
من الأية(28) الى الأية(36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فاطر
*


*" ومن الناس والدواب والأنعام مختلف ألوانه كذلك إنما يخشى الله من عباده العلماء إن الله عزيز غفور "(28)* 


وخلقنا من الناس  والدواب والإبل والبقر والغنم ما هو مختلف ألوانه كذلك, فمن ذلك الأحمر  والأبيض والأسود وغير ذلك كاختلاف ألوان الثمار والجبال. 
إنما يخشى الله ويتقي عقابه بطاعته واجتناب معصيته العلماء به سبحانه,  وبصفاته, وبشرعه, وقدرته على كل شيء, ومنها اختلاف هذه المخلوقات مع اتحاد  سببها, ويتدبرون ما فيها من عظات وعبر. 
إن الله عزيز قوي لا يغالب, غفور يثيب أهل الطاعة, ويعفو عنهم. 

*" إن الذين يتلون كتاب الله وأقاموا الصلاة وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم سرا وعلانية يرجون تجارة لن تبور "(29)* 


إن الذين يقرؤون  القرآن, ويعملون به, وداوموا على الصلاة في أوقاتها, وأنفقوا مما رزقناهم  من أنواع النفقات الواجبة والمستحبة سرا وجهرا, هؤلاء يرجون بذلك تجارة لن  تكسد ولن تهلك, ألا وهي رضا ربهم, والفوز بجزيل ثوابه. 

*" ليوفيهم أجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله إنه غفور شكور "(30)* 


ليوفيهم الله  تعالى ثواب أعمالهم كاملا غير منقوص, ويضاعف لهم الحسنات من فضله, إن الله  غفور لسيئاتهم, شكور لحسناتهم, يثيبهم عليها الجزيل من الثواب. 

*" والذي أوحينا إليك من الكتاب هو الحق مصدقا لما بين يديه إن الله بعباده لخبير بصير "(31)* 


والذي أنزلناه إليك -يا محمد- من القرآن هو الحق المصدق للكتب التي أنزلها الله على رسله قبلك. 
إن الله بعباده لخبير بصير, لا يخفى عليه شيء. 

*" ثم أورثنا الكتاب الذين اصطفينا من عبادنا فمنهم ظالم لنفسه ومنهم مقتصد ومنهم سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله ذلك هو الفضل الكبير " (32)*


ثم أعطينا -بعد  هلاك الأمم- القرآن من اخترناهم من أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: فمنهم  ظالم لنفسه بفعل بعض المعاصي, ومنهم مقتصد, وهو المؤدي للواجبات المجتنب  للمحرمات, ومنهم سابق بالخيرات بإذن الله, أي مسارع مجتهد في الأعمال  الصالحة, فرضها ونفلها, ذلك الإعطاء للكتاب واصطفاء هذه الأمة هو الفضل  الكبير. 

*" جنات عدن يدخلونها يحلون فيها من أساور من ذهب ولؤلؤا ولباسهم فيها حرير "(33)* 


جنات إقامة دائمة للذين أورثهم الله كتابه يحلون فيها الأساور من الذهب واللؤلؤ, ولباسهم المعتاد في الجنة حرير أي: ثياب رفيقة. 

*" وقالوا الحمد لله الذي أذهب عنا الحزن إن ربنا لغفور شكور " (34)*


وقالوا حين دخلوا الجنة: الحمد لله الذي اذهب عنا كل حزن, إن ربنا لغفور; حيث غفر لنا الزلات, شكور; حيث قبل منا الحسنات وضاعفها. 


*" الذي أحلنا دار المقامة من فضله لا يمسنا فيها نصب ولا يمسنا فيها لغوب "(35)* 


وهو الذي أنزلنا دار الجنة من فضله, لا يمسنا فيها تعب ولا إعياء. 


*" والذين كفروا لهم نار جهنم لا يقضى عليهم فيموتوا ولا يخفف عنهم من عذابها كذلك نجزي كل كفور "(36)* 


والذين كفروا لهم  نار جهنم الموقدة, لا يقضى عليهم بالموت, فيموتوا ويستريحوا, ولا يخفف عنهم  من عذابها, ومثل ذلك الجزاء يجزي الله كل جحود له ولرسوله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (451)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فاطر
من الأية(37) الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فاطر
*
*"  وهم يصطرخون فيها ربنا أخرجنا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمل أولم نعمركم  ما يتذكر فيه من تذكر وجاءكم النذير فذوقوا فما للظالمين من نصير "(37)* 


وهؤلاء الكفار  يصرخون من شدة العذاب في نار جهنم مستغيثين: ربنا أخرجنا من نار جهنم,  وردنا إلى الدنيا نعمل صالحا غير الذي كنا نعمله في حياتنا الدنيا, فنؤمن  بدل الكفر, فيقول لهم: أولم نمهلكم في الحياة قدرا وافيا من العمر, يتعظ  فيه من اتعظ, وجاءكم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم, ومع ذلك لم تتذكروا ولم  تتعظوا؟ فذوقوا عذاب جهنم, فليس للكافرين من ناصر ينصرهم من عذاب الله. 


*" إن الله عالم غيب السماوات والأرض إنه عليم بذات الصدور " (38)*


إن الله مطلع على  كل غائب في السموات والأرض, فإنه عليم بخفايا الصدور, فاتقوه أن يطلع  عليكم, وأنتم تضمرون الشك أو الشرك في وحدانيته, أو في نبوة محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم, أو أن تعصوه بما دون ذلك. 

*"  هو الذي جعلكم خلائف في الأرض فمن كفر فعليه كفره ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم  عند ربهم إلا مقتا ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم إلا خسارا " (39)*


الله هو الذي  جعلكم -أيها الناس- يخلف بعضكم بعضا في الأرض, فمن جحد الله منكم فعلى نفسه  ضرره وكفره ولا يزيد الكافرين كفرهم عند ربهم إلا بغضا وغضبا, ولا يزيدهم  كفرهم بالله إلا ضلالا وهلاكا. 

*"  قل أرأيتم شركاءكم الذين تدعون من دون الله أروني ماذا خلقوا من الأرض أم  لهم شرك في السماوات أم آتيناهم كتابا فهم على بينة منه بل إن يعد الظالمون  بعضهم بعضا إلا غرورا " (40)*


قل -يا محمد-  للمشركين: أخبروني أي شيء خلق شركاؤكم من الأرض, أم أن لشركائكم الذين  تعبدونهم من دون الله شركا مع الله في خلق السموات, أم أعطيناهم كتابا فهم  على حجة منه؟ بل ما يعد الكافرون بعضهم بعضا إلا غرورا وخداعا. 

*" إن الله يمسك السماوات والأرض أن تزولا ولئن زالتا إن أمسكهما من أحد من بعده إنه كان حليما غفورا " (41)*


إن الله يمسك السموات والأرض أن تزولا عن مكانهما, ولئن زالت السموات والأرض عن مكانهما ما يمسكهما من أحد من بعد. 
إن الله كان حليما في تأخير العقوبة عن الكافرين والعصاة, غفورا لمن تاب من ذنبه ورجع إليه. 

*" وأقسموا بالله جهد أيمانهم لئن جاءهم نذير ليكونن أهدى من إحدى الأمم فلما جاءهم نذير ما زادهم إلا نفورا "(42)* 


وأقسم كفار قريش  بالله أشد الأيمان: لئن جاءهم رسول من عند الله يخوفهم عقاب الله ليكونن  أكثر استقامة واتباعا للحق من اليهود والنصارى وغيرهم, فلما جاءهم محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم ما زادهم ذلك إلا بعدا عن الحق ونفورا منه. 

*"  استكبارا في الأرض ومكر السيئ ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله فهل ينظرون  إلا سنة الأولين فلن تجد لسنة الله تبديلا ولن تجد لسنة الله تحويلا "(43)* 


ليس إقسامهم لقصد  حسن وطلبا للحق, وإنما هو استكبار في الأرض على الخلق, يريدون به المكر  السيئ والخداع والباطل, ولا يحيق المكر السيئ إلا بأهله, فهل ينتظر  المستكبرون الماكرون إلا العذاب الذي نزل بأمثالهم الذين سبقوهم, فلن تجد  لطريقة الله تبديلا ولا تحويلا, فلا يستطيع أحد أن يبدل, ولا أن يحول  العذاب عن نفسه أو غيره. 

*"  أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم وكانوا أشد  منهم قوة وما كان الله ليعجزه من شيء في السماوات ولا في الأرض إنه كان  عليما قديرا " (44)*


أو لم يسر كفار  (مكة) في الأرض, فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كعاد وثمود  وأمثالهم, وما حل بهم من الدمار, وبديارهم من الخراب, حين كذبوا الرسل,  وكان أولئك الكفرة أشد قوة وبطشا من كفار (مكة)؟ وما كان الله تعالى ليعجزه  ويفوته من شيء في السموات ولا في الأرض, إنه كان عليما بأفعالهم, قديرا  على إهلاكهم. 

*"  ولو يؤاخذ الله الناس بما كسبوا ما ترك على ظهرها من دابة ولكن يؤخرهم إلى  أجل مسمى فإذا جاء أجلهم فإن الله كان بعباده بصيرا " (45)*


ولو يعاقب الله  الناس بما عملوا من الذنوب والمعاصي ما ترك على ظهر الأرض من دابة تدب  عليها, ولكن يمهلهم ويؤخر عقابهم إلى وقت معلوم عنده, فإذا جاء وقت عقابهم  فإن الله كان بعباده بصيرا, لا يخفى عليه أحد منهم, ولا يعزب عنه علم شيء  من أمورهم, وسيجازيهم بما عملوا من خير أو شر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (452)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(1) الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس
*

*" يس " (1)*


" يس " , سبق الكلام على الحروف المقطعة في أول سورة البقرة. 

*" والقرآن الحكيم " (2)*


يقسم الله تعالى بالقرآن المحكم بما فيه من الأحكام والحكم والحجج, 

*" إنك لمن المرسلين " (3)*


إنك -يا محمد- لمن المرسلين بوحي الله إلى عباده, 

*" على صراط مستقيم " (4)*


على طريق مستقيم معتدل, وهو الإسلام. 

*" تنزيل العزيز الرحيم " (5)*


هذا القرآن تنزيل العزيز في انتقامه من أهل الكفر والمعاصي, الرحيم بمن تاب من عباده وعمل صالحا. 


*" لتنذر قوما ما أنذر آباؤهم فهم غافلون "(6)* 


أنزلناه  عليك -يا محمد- لتحذر به قوما لم ينذر آباؤهم الأقربون من قبلك, وهم العرب,  فهؤلاء القوم ساهون عن الإيمان والاستقامة على العمل الصالح. 
وكل أمة ينقطع عنها الإنذار تقع في الغفلة, وفي هذا دليل على وجوب الدعوة  والتذكير على العلماء بالله وشرعه; لإيقاظ المسلمين من غفلتهم. 

*" لقد حق القول على أكثرهم فهم لا يؤمنون " (7)*


لقد وجب العذاب على أكثر هؤلاء الكافرين, بعد أن غرض عليهم الحق فرفضوه, فهم لا يصدقون بالله ولا برسوله, ولا يحملون بشرعه. 

*" إنا جعلنا في أعناقهم أغلالا فهي إلى الأذقان فهم مقمحون " (8)*


إنا جعلنا  هؤلاء الكفار الذين عرض عليهم الحق فردوه, وأصروا على الكفر وعدم الإيمان,  كمن جعل في أعناقهم أغلال, فجمعت أيديهم مع أعناقهم تحت أذقانهم, فاضطروا  إلى رفع رؤوسهم إلى السماء, فهم مغلولون عن كل خير, لا يبصرون الحق ولا  يهتدون إليه. 


*" وجعلنا من بين أيديهم سدا ومن خلفهم سدا فأغشيناهم فهم لا يبصرون " (9)*


وجعلنا من  أمام الكافرين سدا ومن ورائهم سدا, فهم بمنزلة من سد طريقه من بين يديه ومن  خلفه, فأعمينا أبصارهم; بسبب كفرهم واستكبارهم, فهم لا يبصرون رشدا, ولا  يهتدون. 
وكل من قابل دعوة الإسلام بالإعراض والعناد, فهو حقيق بهذا العقاب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (453)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(10) الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس*


*" وسواء عليهم أأنذرتهم أم لم تنذرهم لا يؤمنون " (10)*


يستوي عند هؤلاء الكفار المعاندين تحذيرك لهم -يا محمد- وعدم تحذيرك, فهم لا يصدقون ولا يعملون. 


*" إنما تنذر من اتبع الذكر وخشي الرحمن بالغيب فبشره بمغفرة وأجر كريم " (11)*


إنما ينفع  تحذيرك من آمن بالقرآن, واتبع ما فيه من أحكام الله, وخاف الرحمن, حيث لا  يراه أحد إلا الله, فبشره بمغفرة من الله لذنوبه, وثواب منه في الآخرة على  أعماله الصالحة, وهو دخوله الجنة. 

*" إنا نحن نحيي الموتى ونكتب ما قدموا وآثارهم وكل شيء أحصيناه في إمام مبين " (12)*


إنا نحن  نحيي الأموات جميعا ببعثهم يوم القيامة, ونكتب ما عملوا من الخير والشر,  وآثارهم التي كانوا سببا فيها في حياتهم وبعد مماتهم من خير, كالولد  الصالح, والعلم النافع, والصدقة الجارية, ومن شر, كالشرك والعصيان, وكل شيء  أحصيناه في كتاب واضح هو أم الكتب, وإليه مرجعها, وهو اللوح المحفوظ. 
فعلى العاقل محاسبة نفسه; ليكون قدوة في الخير في حياته وبعد مماته. 


*" واضرب لهم مثلا أصحاب القرية إذ جاءها المرسلون " (13)*


واضرب -يا محمد- لمشركي فومك الرادين لدعوتك مثلا يعتبرون به, وهو قصة أهل القرية, حين ذهب إليهم المرسلون, 

*" إذ أرسلنا إليهم اثنين فكذبوهما فعززنا بثالث فقالوا إنا إليكم مرسلون " (14)*


إذ أرسلنا  إليهم رسولين لدعوتهم إلى الإيمان بالله وترك عبادة غيره, فكذب أهل القرية  الرسولين, فعززناهما وقويناهما برسول ثالث, فقال الثلاثة لأهل القرية: إنا  إليكم -أيها القوم- مرسلون. 


*" قالوا ما أنتم إلا بشر مثلنا وما أنزل الرحمن من شيء إن أنتم إلا تكذبون " (15)*


قال أهل القرية للمرسلين: ما أنتم إلا أناس مثلنا؟ وما أنزل الرحمن شيئا من الوحي, وما أنتم -أيها الرسل- إلا تكذبون. 

*" قالوا ربنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون " (16)*


قال المرسلون مؤكدين: ربنا الذي أرسلنا يعلم إنا إليكم لمرسلون, 


*" وما علينا إلا البلاغ المبين " (17)*


وما علينا إلا تبليغ الرسالة بوضرح, ولا نملك هدايتكم, فالهداية بيد الله وحده. 


*" قالوا إنا تطيرنا بكم لئن لم تنتهوا لنرجمنكم وليمسنكم منا عذاب أليم "(18)* 


قال أهل القرية: إنا تشاءمنا بكم, لئن لم تكفوا عن دعوتكم لنا لنقتلنكم رميا بالحجارة, وليصيبنكم منا عذاب أليم موجع.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (454)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(19) الى الأية(27)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس
*


*" قالوا طائركم معكم أئن ذكرتم بل أنتم قوم مسرفون " (19)*


قال  المرسلون: شؤمكم وأعمالكم من الشرك والشر معكم ومردودة عليكم, أإن وعظتم  بما فيه خيركم تشاءمتم وتوعدتمونا بالرجم والتعذيب؟ بل أنتم فوم عادتكم  الإسراف في العصيان والتكذيب. 


*" وجاء من أقصى المدينة رجل يسعى قال يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين " (20)*


وجاء من  مكان بعيد في المدينة رجل مسرع (وذلك حين علم أن أهل القرية هموا بقتل  الرسل أو تعذيبهم), قال: يا قوم اتبعوا المرسلين إليكم من الله, 

*" اتبعوا من لا يسألكم أجرا وهم مهتدون " (21)*


اتبعوا الذين لا يطلبون منكم أموالا على إبلاغ الرسالة, وهم مهتدون فيما يدعونكم إليه من عبادة الله وحده. 
وفي هذا بيان فضل من سعى إلى الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر. 


*" وما لي لا أعبد الذي فطرني وإليه ترجعون "(22)* 


وأي شيء يمنعني من أن أعبد الله الذي خلقني, وإليه تصيرون جميعا؟ 


*" أأتخذ من دونه آلهة إن يردن الرحمن بضر لا تغن عني شفاعتهم شيئا ولا ينقذون "(23)* 


أأعبد من  دون الله آلهة أخرى لا تملك من الأمر شيئا, إن يردني الرحمن بسوء فهذه  الآلهة لا تملك دفع ذلك ولا منعه, ولا تستطيع إنقاذي مما أنا فيه؟ 

*" إني إذا لفي ضلال مبين " (24)*


إني إن فعلت ذلك لفي خطأ واضح ظاهر. 

*" إني آمنت بربكم فاسمعون " (25)*


إني آمنت بربكم فاستمعوا إلى ما قلته لكم, وأطيعوني بالإيمان. 
فلما قال ذلك وثب إليه قومه وقتلوه, فأدخله الله الجنة. 

*" قيل ادخل الجنة قال يا ليت قومي يعلمون " (26)*


قيل له بعد قتله: ادخل الجنة, إكراما له. 


*" بما غفر لي ربي وجعلني من المكرمين " (27)*


قال وهو في  النعيم والكرامة: يا ليت قومي يعلمون بغفران ربي لي وإكرامه إياي; بسبب  إيماني بالله وصبري على طاعته, واتباع رسله حتى قتلت, فيؤمنوا بالله  فيدخلوا الجنة مثلي.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (455)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(28) الى الأية(36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس*


*" وما أنزلنا على قومه من بعده من جند من السماء وما كنا منزلين " (28)*


وما احتاج  الأمر إلى إنزال جند من السماء لعذابهم بعد قتلهم الرجل الناصح لهم  وتكذيبهم رسلهم, فهم أضعف من ذلك وأهون, وما كنا منزلين الملائكة على الأمم  إذا أهلكناهم, بل نبعث عليهم عذابا يدمرهم. 


*" إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم خامدون "(29)* 


ما كان هلاكهم إلا بصيحة واحدة, فإذا هم ميتون لم تبق منهم باقية.

*" يا حسرة على العباد ما يأتيهم من رسول إلا كانوا به يستهزئون " (30)*


يا حسرة العباد وندامتهم يوم القيامة إذا عاينوا العذاب, ما يأتيهم من رسول من الله تعالى إلا كانوا به يستهزئون ويسخرون. 


*" ألم يروا كم أهلكنا قبلهم من القرون أنهم إليهم لا يرجعون "(31)* 


ألم ير هؤلاء المستهزئون ويعتبروا بمن فبلهم من القرون التي أهلكناها أنهم لا يرجعون إلى هذه الدينا؟ 


*" وإن كل لما جميع لدينا محضرون "(32)* 


وما كل هذه القرون التي أهلكناها وغيرهم, إلا محضرون جميعا عندنا يوم القيامة للحساب والجزاء. 

*" وآية لهم الأرض الميتة أحييناها وأخرجنا منها حبا فمنه يأكلون " (33)*


ودلالة  لهؤلاء المشركين على قدرة الله على البعث والنشور: هذه الأرض الميتة التي  لا نبات فيها, أحييناها بإنزال الماء, وأخرجنا منها أنواع النبات مما يأكل  الناس والأنعام, ومن أحيا الأرض بالنبات أحيا الخلق بعد الممات. 

*" وجعلنا فيها جنات من نخيل وأعناب وفجرنا فيها من العيون " (34)*


وجعلنا في هذه الأرض بساتين من نخيل وأعناب, وفجرنا فيها من عيون المياه ما يسقيها. 

*" ليأكلوا من ثمره وما عملته أيديهم أفلا يشكرون " (35)*


كل ذلك;  ليأكل العباد من ثمره, وما ذلك إلا من رحمة الله بهم لا بسعيهم ولا بكدهم,  ولا بحولهم وبقوتهم, أفلا يشكرون الله على ما أنعم به عليهم من هذه النعم  التي لا تعد ولا تحصى؟ 


*" سبحان الذي خلق الأزواج كلها مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم ومما لا يعلمون " (36)*


تنزه الله العظيم الذي خلق الأصناف جميعها من أنواع نبات الأرض, ومن أنفسهم ذكورا وإناثا, ومما لا يعلمون من مخلوقات لله الأخرى. 
قد انفرد سبحانه بالخلق, فلا ينبغي أن يشرك به غيره.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (456)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(37) الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس*


*" وآية لهم الليل نسلخ منه النهار فإذا هم مظلمون "(37)* 


وعلامة لهم دالة على توحيد الله وكمال قدرته: هذا الليل ننزع منه النهار, فإذا الناس مظلمون. 


*" والشمس تجري لمستقر لها ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم " (38)*


وآية لهم  الشمس تجري لمستقر لها, قدره الله لها لا تتعداه ولا تقصر عنه, ذلك تقدير  العزيز الذي لا يغالب, العليم الذي لا يغيب عن علمه شيء. 

*" والقمر قدرناه منازل حتى عاد كالعرجون القديم " (39)*


والقمر آية  في خلقه, قدرناه منازل كل ليلة, يبدأ هلالا ضئيلا حتى يكمل قمرا مستديرا,  ثم يرجع ضئيلا مثل عذق النخلة المتقوس في الرقة والانحناء والصفرة, لقدمه  ويبسه. 


*" لا الشمس ينبغي لها أن تدرك القمر ولا الليل سابق النهار وكل في فلك يسبحون " (40)*


لكل من  الشمس والقمر والليل والنهار وقت قدره الله له لا يتعداه, فلا يمكن للشمس  أن تلحق القمر فتمحو نوره, أو تغير مجراه, ولا يمكن لليل أن يسبق النهار,  فيدخل عليه قبل انقضاء وقته, وكل من الشمس والقمر والكواكب في فلك يجرون. 


*" وآية لهم أنا حملنا ذريتهم في الفلك المشحون "(41)* 


ودليل لهم  وبرهان على أن الله وحده المستحق للعبادة, المنعم بالنعم, أنا حملنا من نجا  من ولد آدم في سفينة نوح المملوءة بأجناس المخلوفات; لاستمرار الحياة بعد  الطوفان. 


*" وخلقنا لهم من مثله ما يركبون "(42)* 


وخلقنا لهؤلاء المشركين وغيرهم مثل سفينة نوح من السفن وغيرها من المراكب التي يركبونها ونبلغهم أوطانهم. 

*" وإن نشأ نغرقهم فلا صريخ لهم ولا هم ينقذون " (43)*


وإن لا نغرقهم, فلا يجدون مغيثا لهم من غرقهم, ولا هم يخلصون من الغرق. 


*" إلا رحمة منا ومتاعا إلى حين " (44)*


إلا أن نرحمهم فننجيهم ونمتعهم إلى أجل, لعلهم يرجعون ويستدركون ما فرطوا فيه. 


*" وإذا قيل لهم اتقوا ما بين أيديكم وما خلفكم لعلكم ترحمون " (45)*


وإذا قيل للمشركين: احذروا أمر الآخرة وأهوالها وأحوال الدنيا وعقابها; رجاء رحمة الله لكم, أعرضوا, ولم يجيبوا إلى ذلك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (457)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(46) الى الأية(54)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس
*


*" وما تأتيهم من آية من آيات ربهم إلا كانوا عنها معرضين "(46)* 


وما تجيء هؤلاء المشركين من علامة واضحة من عند ربهم, لتهديهم للحق, وتبين لهم صدق الرسول, إلا أعرضوا عنها, ولم ينتفعوا بها. 


*" وإذا قيل لهم أنفقوا مما رزقكم الله قال الذين كفروا للذين آمنوا أنطعم من لو يشاء الله أطعمه إن أنتم إلا في ضلال مبين " (47)*


وإذا قيل  للكافرين: أنفقوا من الرزق الذي من به الله عليكم, قالوا للمؤمنين محتجين:  أنطعم من لو شاء الله أطعمه؟ ما أتسم -أيها المؤمنون- إلا في ذهاب واضح عن  الحق, إذ تأمروننا بذلك. 


*" ويقولون متى هذا الوعد إن كنتم صادقين " (48)*


ولقول هؤلاء الكفار على وجه التكذيب والاستعجال: متى يكون البعث إن كنتم صادقين فيما تقولونه عنه؟ 


*" ما ينظرون إلا صيحة واحدة تأخذهم وهم يخصمون " (49)*


ما ينتظر  هؤلاء المشركون الذين يستعجلون بوعيد الله إياهم إلا نفخة الفزع عند قيام  الساعة, تأخذهم فجأة, وهم يختصمون في شؤون حياتهم. 


*" فلا يستطيعون توصية ولا إلى أهلهم يرجعون "(50)* 


فلا يستطيع  هؤلاء المشركون عند النفخ في (القرن) أن يوصوا أحدا بشيء, ولا يستطيعون  الرجوع إلى أهلهم, بل يموتون في أسواقهم ومواضعهم. 


*" ونفخ في الصور فإذا هم من الأجداث إلى ربهم ينسلون " (51)*


ونفخ في (القرن) النفخة الثانية, فترد أرواحهم إلى أجسادهم, فإذا هم من قبورهم يخرجون إلى ربهم سراعا. 


*" قالوا يا ويلنا من بعثنا من مرقدنا هذا ما وعد الرحمن وصدق المرسلون " (52)*


قال  المكذبون بالبعث نادمين: يا هلاكنا من أخرجنا من قبورنا؟ فيجابون ويقال  لهم: هذا ما وعد به الرحمن, وأخبر عنه المرسلون الصادقون. 

*" إن كانت إلا صيحة واحدة فإذا هم جميع لدينا محضرون " (53)*


ما كان البعث من القبور إلا نتيجة نفخة واحدة في (القرن), فإذا جميع الخلق لدينا ماثلون للحساب والجزاء. 


*" فاليوم لا تظلم نفس شيئا ولا تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون "(54)* 


في ذلك اليوم يتم الحساب بالعدل, فلا تظلم نفس شيئا بنقص حسناتها أو زيادة سيئاتها, ولا تجزون إلا بما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (458)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(55) الى الأية(65)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس*


*" إن أصحاب الجنة اليوم في شغل فاكهون " (55)*


إن أهل الجنة في ذلك اليوم مشغولون عن غيرهم بأنواع النعيم التي يتفكهون بها. 


*" هم وأزواجهم في ظلال على الأرائك متكئون " (56)*


هم وأزواجهم متنعمون بالجلوس على الأسرة المزينة, تحت الظلال الوارفة. 


*" لهم فيها فاكهة ولهم ما يدعون " (57)*


لهم في الجنة أنواع الفواكه اللذيذة, ولهم كل ما يطلبون من أنواع النعيم

*" سلام قولا من رب رحيم " (58)*


ولهم نعيم أخر أكبر حين يكلمهم ربهم, الرحيم بهم بالسلام عليهم. 
وعند ذلك تحصل لهم السلامة التامة من جميع الوجوه. 


*" وامتازوا اليوم أيها المجرمون " (59)*


ويقال للكفار في ذلك اليوم: تميزوا عن المؤمنين, وانفصلوا عنهم. 


*" ألم أعهد إليكم يا بني آدم أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان إنه لكم عدو مبين "(60)* 


ويقول الله لهم توبيخا وتذكيرا: ألم أوصكم على ألسنة رسلي أن لا تعبدوا الشيطان ولا تطيعوه؟ إنه لكم عدو ظاهر العداوة. 

*" وأن اعبدوني هذا صراط مستقيم " (61)*


وأمرتكم بعبادتي وحدي, فعبادتي وطاعتي ومعصية الشيطان هي الدين القويم الموصل لمرضاتي وجناتي. 


*" ولقد أضل منكم جبلا كثيرا أفلم تكونوا تعقلون " (62)*


ولقد أضل الشيطان عن الحق منكم خلقا كثيرا, أفما كان لكم عقل -أيها المشركون- ينهاكم عن اتباعه؟ 

*" هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون "(63)* 


هذه جهنم التي كنتم توعدون بها في الدنيا على كفركم بالله وتكذيبكم رسله. 

*" اصلوها اليوم بما كنتم تكفرون " (64)*


ادخلوها اليوم وقاسوا حرها; بسبب كفركم. 


*" اليوم نختم على أفواههم وتكلمنا أيديهم وتشهد أرجلهم بما كانوا يكسبون " (65)*


اليوم نطبع على أفواه المشركين فلا ينطقون, وتكلمنا أيديهم بما بطشت به, وتشهد أرجلهم بما سعت إليه في الدنيا: وكسبت من الآثام.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (459)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(66) الى الأية(74)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس
*


*" ولو نشاء لطمسنا على أعينهم فاستبقوا الصراط فأنى يبصرون "(66)* 


ولو نشاء  لطمسنا على أعينهم بأن نذهب أبصارهم, كما ختمنا على أفواههم, فبادروا إلى  الصراط ليجوزوه, فكيف يتحقق لهم ذلك وقد طمست أبصارهم؟ 


*" ولو نشاء لمسخناهم على مكانتهم فما استطاعوا مضيا ولا يرجعون " (67)*


ولو شئنا لغيرنا خلقهم وأقعدناهم في أماكنهم, فلا يستطيعون أن يمضوا أمامهم, ولا يرجعوا وراءهم. 


*" ومن نعمره ننكسه في الخلق أفلا يعقلون " (68)*


ومن نطل  عمره حتى يهرم نعده إلى الحالة التي ابتدأ منها حالة ضعف العقل وضعف الجسد,  أفلا يعقلون أن من فعل مثل هذا بهم قادر على بعثهم؟ 

*" وما علمناه الشعر وما ينبغي له إن هو إلا ذكر وقرآن مبين "(69)* 


وما علمنا  محمدا الشعر, وما ينبغي له أن يكون شاعرا, ما هذا الذي جاء به إلا ذكر  يتذكر به أولو الألباب, وقرآن مبين لأحكامه وحكمه ومواعظه; 


*" لينذر من كان حيا ويحق القول على الكافرين " (70)*


لينذر من كان حي القلب مستنير البصيرة, ويحق العذاب على الكافرين بالله; لأنهم قامت عليهم بالقرآن حجة الله البالغة. 


*" أولم يروا أنا خلقنا لهم مما عملت أيدينا أنعاما فهم لها مالكون " (71)*


أو لم ير الخلق أنا خلقنا لأجلهم أنعاما ذللناها لهم, فهم مالكون أمرها؟ 

*" وذللناها لهم فمنها ركوبهم ومنها يأكلون "(72)* 


وسخرناها لهم, فمنها ما يركبون في الأسفار, ويحملون عليها الأثقال, ومنها ما يأكلون. 


*" ولهم فيها منافع ومشارب أفلا يشكرون " (73)*


ولهم فيها  منافع أخرى ينتفعون بها, كالانتفاع بأصوافها وأوبارها وأشعارها أثاثا  ولباسا, وغير ذلك, ويشربون ألبانها, أفلا يشكرون الله الذي أنعم عليهم بهذه  النعم, ويخلصون له العبادة؟ 


*" واتخذوا من دون الله آلهة لعلهم ينصرون " (74)*


واتخذ المشركون من دون الله الهة يعبدونها; طمعا في نصرها لهم وإنقاذهم من عذاب الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (460)
تفسير السعدى
سورة يس
من الأية(75) الى الأية(83)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة يس*

*" لا يستطيعون نصرهم وهم لهم جند محضرون " (75)*


لا تستطيع تلك الآلهة نصر عابديها ولا أنفسهم ينصرون, والمشركون وآلهتهم جميعا محضرون في العذاب, متبرئ بعضهم من بعض. 

*" فلا يحزنك قولهم إنا نعلم ما يسرون وما يعلنون " (76)*


فلا يحرنك -يا محمد- كفرهم بالله وتكذيبهم لك واستهزاؤهم بك; إنا نعلم ما يخفون, وما يظهرون, وسنجازيهم على ذلك. 

*" أولم ير الإنسان أنا خلقناه من نطفة فإذا هو خصيم مبين " (77)*


أو لم ير  الإنسان المنكر للبعث ابتداء خلقه فيستدل به على معاده, أنا خلقناه من نطفة  مرت بأطوار حتى كبر, فإذا هو كثير الخصام واضح الجدال؟ 


*" وضرب لنا مثلا ونسي خلقه قال من يحيي العظام وهي رميم " (78)*


وضرب لنا  المنكر للبعث مثلا لا ينبغي ضربه, وهو قياس قدرة الخالق بقدرة المخلوق,  ونسي ابتداء خلقه, قال: من يحيي العظام البالية المتفتتة؟ 

*" قل يحييها الذي أنشأها أول مرة وهو بكل خلق عليم " (79)*


قل له: يحييها الذي خلقها أول مرة, وهو بجميع خلقه عليم, لا يخفى عليه شيء. 

*" الذي جعل لكم من الشجر الأخضر نارا فإذا أنتم منه توقدون "(80)* 


الذي أخرج لكم من الشجر الأخضر الرطب نارا محرقة, فإذا أنتم من الشجر توقدون النار, فهو القادر على إخراج الضد من الضد. 
وفي ذلك دليل على وحدانية الله وكمال قدرته, ومن ذلك إخراج الموتى من قبورهم أحياء. 

*" أوليس الذي خلق السماوات والأرض بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم بلى وهو الخلاق العليم "(81)* 


أوليس الذي  خلق السموات والأرض وما فيهما بقادر على أن يخلق مثلهم, فيعيدهم كما بدأهم؟  بلى, إنه قادر على ذلك, وهو الخلاق لجميع المخلوقات, العليم بكل ما خلق  ويخلق, لا يخفى عليه شيء. 


*" إنما أمره إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له كن فيكون "(82)* 


إنما أمره سبحانه وتعالى إذا أراد شيئا أن يقول له: " كن " فيكون, ومن ذلك الإماتة والإحياء, والبعث والنشور. 

*" فسبحان الذي بيده ملكوت كل شيء وإليه ترجعون " (83)*


فتنزه الله  تعالى وتقدس عن العجز والشرك, فهو المالك لكل شيء, المتصرف في شؤون خلقه  بلا منازع أو ممانع, وقد ظهرت دلائل قدرته, وتمام نعمته, وإليه ترجعون  للحساب والجزاء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (461)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(1**) الى الأية(15)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات
*



*" والصافات صفا " (1)*


أقسم الله تعالى بالملائكة تصف في عبادتها صفوفا متراصة, 


*" فالزاجرات زجرا " (2)*


وبالملائكة تزجر السحاب وتسوقه بأمر الله, 

*" فالتاليات ذكرا "(3)* 


وبالملائكة تتلو ذكر الله وكلامه تعالى. 


*" إن إلهكم لواحد "(4)* 


إن معبودكم -أيها الناس- لواحد لا شريك له, فأخلصوا له العبادة والطاعة. 
ويقسم الله بما شاء من خلقه, أما المخلوق فلا يجوز له القسم إلا بالله, فالحلف بغير الله شرك. 

*" رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما ورب المشارق " (5)*


هو خالق السموات والأرض وما بينهما, ومدبر الشمس في مطالعها ومغاربها


*" إنا زينا السماء الدنيا بزينة الكواكب "(6)* 


إنا زينا السماء الدنيا بزينة هي النجوم. 

*" وحفظا من كل شيطان مارد " (7)*


وحفظنا السماء بالنجوم من كل شيطان متمرد عات رجيم. 


*" لا يسمعون إلى الملإ الأعلى ويقذفون من كل جانب "(8)* 


لا تستطيع الشياطين أن تصل إلى الملأ الأعلى, وهي السموات ومن فيها من الملائكة, فتستمع إليهم إذا تكلموا بما يوحيه الله تعالى من شرعه وقدره, ويرجمون بالشهب من كل جهة; 


*" دحورا ولهم عذاب واصب " (9)*


طردا لهم عن الاستماع, ولهم في الدار الآخرة عذاب دائم موجع. 


*" إلا من خطف الخطفة فأتبعه شهاب ثاقب " (10)
*


إلا من اختطف من الشياطين الخطفة, وهي الكلمة يسمعها من السماء بسرعة, فبلقيها الى الذي تحته, ويلقيها الآخر إلى الذي تحته, فربما أدركه الشهاب المضيء قبل أن يلقيها, وربما ألقاها بقدر الله تعالى قبل أن يأتيه الشهاب, فيحرقه فيذهب بها الآخر إلى الكهنة, فيكذبون معها مائة كذبة. 


*" فاستفتهم أهم أشد خلقا أم من خلقنا إنا خلقناهم من طين لازب " (11)*


فاسأل -يا محمد- منكري البعث أهم أشد خلقا أم من خلقنا من هذه المخلوقات؟ إنا خلقنا أباهم آدم من طين لزج, يلتصق بعضه ببعض. 


*" بل عجبت ويسخرون " (12)
*


بل عجبت -يا محمد- من تكذيبهم وإنكارهم البعث, وأعجب من إنكارهم وأبلغ أنهم يستهزئون بك, ويسخرون من قولك. 


*" وإذا ذكروا لا يذكرون " (13)*


وإذا ذكروا بما نسوه أو غفلوا عنه لا ينتفعون بهذا الذكر ولا يتدبرون. 


*" وإذا رأوا آية يستسخرون " (14)*


وإذا رأوا معجزة دالة على نبوتك يسخرون منها ويعجبون. 


*" وقالوا إن هذا إلا سحر مبين " (15)*


وقالوا: ما هذا الذي جئت به إلا سحر ظاهر بين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (462)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(16**) الى الأية(30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمبعوثون "(16)* 
أإذا متنا وصرنا ترابا وعظاما بالية أإنا لمبعوثون من قبورنا أحياء, 


*" أوآباؤنا الأولون " (17)*
أو يبعث أباؤنا الذين مضوا من قبلنا؟ 


*" قل نعم وأنتم داخرون " (18)*
فل لهم -يا محمد-: نعم سوف تبعثون, وأنتم أذلاء صاغرون. 

*" فإنما هي زجرة واحدة فإذا هم ينظرون " (19)*
فإنما هي نفخة واحدة, فإذا هم قائمون من قبورهم ينظرون أهوال يوم القيامة. 


*" وقالوا يا ويلنا هذا يوم الدين " (20)
*
وقالوا: يا هلاكنا هذا يوم الحساب والجزاء. 


*" هذا يوم الفصل الذي كنتم به تكذبون " (21)*
فيقال لهم: هذا يوم القضاء بين الخلق بالعدل الذي كنتم تكذبون به في الدنيا وتنكرونه. 


*" احشروا الذين ظلموا وأزواجهم وما كانوا يعبدون " (22)*
أجمعوا الذين كفروا بالله ونظراءهم وآلهتهم التي كانوا يعبدونها من دون الله, 


*" من دون الله فاهدوهم إلى صراط الجحيم " (23)*
فسوقوهم سوقا عنيفا إلى جهنم. 

*" وقفوهم إنهم مسئولون " (24)*
واحبسوهم قبل أن يصلوا إلى جهنم; إنهم مسؤولون عن أعمالهم وأقوالهم التي صدرت عنهم في الدنيا, مساءلة إنكار عليهم وتبكيت لهم. 


*" ما لكم لا تناصرون " (25)*
ويقال لهم توبيخا: ما لكم لا ينصر بعضكم بعضا؟ 

*" بل هم اليوم مستسلمون " (26)*
بل هم اليوم منقادون لأمر الله, لا يخالفونه ولا يحيدون عنه, غير منتصرين لأنفسهم. 


*" وأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون " (27)*
وأقبل بعض الكفار على بعض يتلاومون ويتخاصمون. 


*" قالوا إنكم كنتم تأتوننا عن اليمين " (28)*
قال الأتباع للمتبوعين: إنكم كنتم تأتوننا من قبل الدين والحق, فتهونون علينا أمر الشريعة, وتنفروننا عنها, وتزينون لنا الضلال. 


*" قالوا بل لم تكونوا مؤمنين " (29)*
قال المتبوعون للتابعين: ما الأمر كما تزعمون, بل كانت قلوبكم منكرة للإيمان, قابلة للكفر والعصيان. 


*" وما كان لنا عليكم من سلطان بل كنتم قوما طاغين " (30)*
وما كان لنا عليكم من حجة أو قوة, فنصدكم بها عن الإيمان, بل كنتم -أيها المشركون- قوما طاغين متجاوزين للحق.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (463)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(31**) الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" فحق علينا قول ربنا إنا لذائقون " (31)*
فلزمنا جميعا وعيد ربنا, إنا لذائقو العذاب, نحن وأنتم, بما قدمنا من ذنوبنا ومعاصينا في الدنيا. 

*" فأغويناكم إنا كنا غاوين "(32)* 
فأضللناكم عن سبيل الله والإيمان به, إنا كنا ضالين من قبلكم, فهلكنا; بسبب كفرنا, وأهلكناكم معنا. 

*" فإنهم يومئذ في العذاب مشتركون " (33)*
فإن الأتباع والمتبوعين مشتركون يوم القيامة في العذاب, كما اشتركوا في الدنيا في معصية الله. 

*" إنا كذلك نفعل بالمجرمين " (34)*
إنا هكذا نفعل بالذين اختاروا معاصي الله في الدنيا على طاعته, فنذيقهم العذاب الأليم. 


*" إنهم كانوا إذا قيل لهم لا إله إلا الله يستكبرون "(35)* 
إن أولئك المشركين كانوا في الدنيا إذا قيل لهم: لا إله إلا الله, ودعوا إليها, وأمروا بترك ما ينافيها, يستكبرون عنها وعلى من جاء بها. 


*" ويقولون أئنا لتاركو آلهتنا لشاعر مجنون " (36)*
ويقولون: أنترك عبادة آلهتنا لقول رجل شاعر مجنون؟ يعنون رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

*" بل جاء بالحق وصدق المرسلين "(37)* 
كذبوا, ما محمد كما وصفوه به, بل جاء بالقرآن والتوحيد, وصدق المرسلين فيما أخبروا به عنه من شرع الله وتوحيده. 

*" إنكم لذائقو العذاب الأليم " (38)*
إنكم -أيها المشركون- بقولكم وكفركم وتكذيبكم لذائقو العذاب الأليم الموجع. 

*" وما تجزون إلا ما كنتم تعملون " (39)*
وما تجزون في الآخرة إلا بما كنتم تعملونه في الدنيا من المعاصي. 


*" إلا عباد الله المخلصين " (40)*
إلا عباد الله تعالى الذين أخلصوا له في عبادته, فأخلصهم واختصهم برحمته; فإنهم ناجون من العذاب الأليم. 

*" أولئك لهم رزق معلوم " (41)*
أولئك المخلصون لهم في الجنة رزق معلرم لا ينفطع. 

*" فواكه وهم مكرمون " (42)*
ذلك الرزق فواكه متنوعة, وهم مكرمون بكرامة الله لهم 

*" في جنات النعيم " (43)*
في جنات النعيم الدائم. 


*" على سرر متقابلين " (44)*
ومن كرامتهم عند ربهم وإكرام بعضهم بعضا أنهم على سرر متقابلين فيما بينهم. 


*" يطاف عليهم بكأس من معين " (45)*
يدار عليهم في مجالسهم بكؤوس خمر من أنهار جارية, لا يخافون انقطاعها,

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (464)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(46**) الى الأية(60)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" بيضاء لذة للشاربين "(46)* 
بيضاء في لونها, لذيذة في شربها, 


*" لا فيها غول ولا هم عنها ينزفون " (47)*
ليس فيها أذى للجسم ولا للعقل. 


*" وعندهم قاصرات الطرف عين " (48)*
وعندهم في مجالسهم نساء عفيفات, لا ينظرن إلى غير أزواجهن حسان الأعين,


*" كأنهن بيض مكنون " (49)*
كأنهن بيض مصون لم تمسه الأيدي. 


*" فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون " (50)*
فأقبل بعضهم على بعض يتساءلون عن أحوالهم في الدنيا وما كانوا يعانون فيها, وما أنعم الله به عليهم في الجنة, وهذا من تمام الأنس. 


*" قال قائل منهم إني كان لي قرين "(51)* 
قال قائل من أهل الجنة: لقد كان لي في الدنيا صاحب ملازم لي. 


*" يقول أئنك لمن المصدقين " (52)*
يقول: كيف تصدق بالبعث الذي هو في غاية الاستغراب؟ 


*" أئذا متنا وكنا ترابا وعظاما أئنا لمدينون " (53)*
إذا متنا وتمزقنا وصرنا ترابا وعظاما, نبعث ونحاسب ونجازي بأعمالنا؟ 


*" قال هل أنتم مطلعون " (54)*
قال هذا المؤمن الذي أدخل الجنة لأصحابه: هل أنتم مطلعون لنرى مصير ذلك القرين؟ 


*" فاطلع فرآه في سواء الجحيم " (55)*
فاطلع فرأى قرينه في وسط النار. 


*" قال تالله إن كدت لتردين " (56)*
قال المؤمن لقرينه المنكر للبعث: لقد قاربت أن تهلكني بصدك إياي عن الإيمان لو أطعتك. 


*" ولولا نعمة ربي لكنت من المحضرين " (57)*
ولولا فضل ربي بهدايتي إلى الإيمان وتثبيتي عليه, لكنت من المحضرين في العذاب معك. 


*" أفما نحن بميتين " (58)*
أحقا أننا مخلدون منعمون, فما نحن بميتين 


*" إلا موتتنا الأولى وما نحن بمعذبين " (59)*
إلا موتتنا الأولى في الدنيا, وما نحن بمعذبين بعد دخولنا الجنة؟ 


*" إن هذا لهو الفوز العظيم "(60)* 
إن ما نحن فيه من نعيم لهو الظفر العظيم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (465)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(61**) الى الأية(75)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" لمثل هذا فليعمل العاملون " (61)*
لمثل هذا النعيم الكامل, والخلود الدائم, والفوز العظيم, فليعمل العاملون في الدنيا; ليصيروا إليه في الآخرة. 


*" أذلك خير نزلا أم شجرة الزقوم " (62)*
أذلك الذي سبق وصفه من نعيم الجنة خير ضيافة وعطاء من الله, أم شجرة الزقوم الخبيثة الملعونة, طعام أهل النار؟ 


*" إنا جعلناها فتنة للظالمين " (63)*
إنا جعلناها فتنة افتتن بها الظالمون لأنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي, وقالوا مستنكرين: إن صاحبكم ينبئكم أن في النار شجرة, والنار تأكل الشجر. 


*" إنها شجرة تخرج في أصل الجحيم "(64)* 
إنها شجرة تنبت في قعر جهنم, 


*" طلعها كأنه رءوس الشياطين " (65)*
ثمرها قبيح المنظر كأنه رؤوس الشياطين, فإذا كانت كذلك فلا تسأل بعد هذا عن طعمها, 


*" فإنهم لآكلون منها فمالئون منها البطون " (66)*
فإن المشركين لأكلون من تلك الشجرة فمالثون منها بطونهم.


*" ثم إن لهم عليها لشوبا من حميم "(67)* 
ثم إنهم بعد الأكل منها لشاربون شرابا خليطا قبيحا حارا, 


*" ثم إن مرجعهم لإلى الجحيم "(68)* 
ثم إن مردهم بعد هذا العذاب إلى عذاب النار. 


*" إنهم ألفوا آباءهم ضالين " (69)*
إنهم, جدوا آباءهم على الشرك والضلال, 


*" فهم على آثارهم يهرعون "(70)* 
فسارعوا إلى متابعتهم على ذلك. 


*" ولقد ضل قبلهم أكثر الأولين " (71)*
ولقد ضل عن الحق فبل قومك -يا محمد- أكثر الأمم السابقة. 


*" ولقد أرسلنا فيهم منذرين " (72)*
ولقد أرسلنا في تلك الأمم مرسلين أنذروهم بالعذاب فكفروا. 


*" فانظر كيف كان عاقبة المنذرين "(73)* 
فتأمل كيف كانت نهاية تلك الأمم التي أنذرت, فكفرت؟ فقد عذبت,, وصارت للناس عبرة. 


*" إلا عباد الله المخلصين " (74)*
إلا عباد الله الذين أخلصهم الله, وخصهم برحمته لإخلاصهم له. 


*" ولقد نادانا نوح فلنعم المجيبون " (75)*
ولقد نادانا نبينا نوح; لننصره على قومه, فلنعم المجيبون له نحن.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (466)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(76**) الى الأية(90)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" ونجيناه وأهله من الكرب العظيم "(76)* 
ونجيناه وأهله والمؤمنين معه من أذى المشركين, ومن الغرق بالطوفان العظيم. 


*" وجعلنا ذريته هم الباقين " (77)*
وجعلنا ذرية نوح هم الباقين بعد غرق قومه. 


*" وتركنا عليه في الآخرين " (78)*
وأبقينا له ذكرا جميلا وثناء حسنا فمن جاء بعده من الناس يذكرونه به. 

*" سلام على نوح في العالمين "(79)* 
أمان لنوح وسلامة له من أن يذكر بسوء في الآخرين, بل تثني عليه الأجيال من بعد.


*" إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين " (80)*
مثل جزاء نوح نجزي كل من أحسن من العباد في طاعة الله. 


*" إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين " (81)*
إن نوحا من عبادنا المصدقين المخلصين. 

*" ثم أغرقنا الآخرين " (82)*
ثم أغرقنا الآخرين المكذبين من قومه بالطوفان, فلم تبق منهم عين تطرف. 

*" وإن من شيعته لإبراهيم " (83)*
وإن من أشياع نوح على منهاجه وملته نبي الله إبراهيم, 


*" إذ جاء ربه بقلب سليم " (84)*
حين جاء ربه بقلب بريء من كل اعتقاد باطل وخلق ذميم, 


*" إذ قال لأبيه وقومه ماذا تعبدون " (85)*
حين قال لأبيه وقومه منكرا عليهم: ما الذي تعبدونه من دون الله؟ 


*" أئفكا آلهة دون الله تريدون " (86)*
أتريدون آلهة مختلفة تعبدونها, وتتركون عبادة الله المستحق للعبادة وحده؟ 

*" فما ظنكم برب العالمين " (87)*
فما ظنكم برب العالمين أنه فاعل بكم إذا أشركتم به وعبدتم معه غيره؟ 


*" فنظر نظرة في النجوم " (88)*
فنظر إبراهيم نظرة في النجوم متفكرا فيما يعتذر به عن الخروج معهم إلى أعيادهم, 

*" فقال إني سقيم " (89)*
فقال لهم: إني مريض. وهذا تعريض منه. 


*" فتولوا عنه مدبرين " (90)*
فتركوه وراء ظهورهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (467)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(91)**الى الأية(105)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" فراغ إلى آلهتهم فقال ألا تأكلون " (91)*
فمال مسرعا إلى أصنام قومه فقال مستهزئا بها: ألا تاكلون هذا الطعام الذي يقدمه لكم سدنتكم؟ 

*" ما لكم لا تنطقون " (92)*
ما لكم لا تنطقون ولا تجيبون من يسألكم؟ 


*" فراغ عليهم ضربا باليمين " (93)*
فأقبل على آلهتهم يضربها ويكسرها بيده اليمني; ليثبت لقومه خطأ عبادتهم لها. 

*" فأقبلوا إليه يزفون " (94)*
فاقبلوا إليه يعدون مسرعين غاضبين. 


*" قال أتعبدون ما تنحتون " (95)*
فلقيهم إبراهيم بثبات قائلا: كيف تعبدون أصناما تنحتونها أنتم, وتصنعونها بأيديكم, 

*" والله خلقكم وما تعملون " (96)*
وتتركون عبادة ربكم الذي خلقكم, وخلق عملكم؟ 


*" قالوا ابنوا له بنيانا فألقوه في الجحيم " (97)*
(فلما قامت عليهم الحجة لجؤوا إلى القوة) وقالوا: ابنوا له بنيانأا واملؤوه حطبا, ثم ألقوه فيه

*" فأرادوا به كيدا فجعلناهم الأسفلين " (98)*
فأراد قوم إبراهيم به كيدا لإهلاكه, فجعلناهم المقهورين المغلوبين; إذ نفذت حجته من حيث لم يمكن دفعها, ولم ينفذ فيه مكرهم ولا كيدهم. 


*" وقال إني ذاهب إلى ربي سيهدين " (99)*
وقال إبراهيم: إني مهاجر إلى ربي من بلد قومي إلى حيث أتمكن من عبادة ربي; فإنه سيدلني على الخير في ديني ودنياي. 

*" رب هب لي من الصالحين " (100)*
رب أعطني ولدا صالحا. 


*" فبشرناه بغلام حليم " (101)*
فأجبنا له دعوته, وبشرنا. بغلام حليم, أي: يكون حليما في كبره, وهو إسماعيل. 

*" فلما بلغ معه السعي قال يا بني إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك فانظر ماذا ترى قال يا أبت افعل ما تؤمر ستجدني إن شاء الله من الصابرين "(102)* 
فلما كبر إسماعيل ومشى مع أبيه قال له أبوه: إني أرى في المنام أني أذبحك, فما رأيك؟ (ورؤيا الأنبياء حق) فقال إسماعيل مرضيا ربه, بارا بوالده, معينا له على طاعة الله: أمض ما أمرك الله به من ذبحي, ستجدني -إن شاء الله- صابرا طائعا محتسبا. 

*" فلما أسلما وتله للجبين " (103)*
فلما استسلما لأمر الله وانقادا له, وألقى إبراهيم ابنه على جبينه -وهو جانب الجبهة- على الأرض؟ ليذبحه. 

*" وناديناه أن يا إبراهيم "(104)* 
ونادينا إبراهيم في تلك الحالة العصيبة: أن يا إبراهيم, 


*" قد صدقت الرؤيا إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين "(105)* 
قد فعلت ما أمرت به وصدقت رؤياك, إنا كما جزيناك على تصديقك نجزي الذين أحسنوا مثلك, فنخلصهم من الشدائد في الدنيا والآخرة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (468)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(106)**الى الأية(120**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" إن هذا لهو البلاء المبين " (106)*
إن الأمر بذبح ابنك هو الابتلاء الشاق الذي أبان عن صدق إيمانك


*" وفديناه بذبح عظيم " (107)*
واستنقذنا إسماعيل, فجعلنا بديلا عنه كبشا عظيما. 


*" وتركنا عليه في الآخرين " (108)*
وأبقبنا لإبراهبم ثناء حسنا في الأمم بعده. 


*" سلام على إبراهيم " (109)*
تحية لإبراهيم من عند الله, ودعاء له بالسلامة من كل آفة. 


*" كذلك نجزي المحسنين " (110)*
كما جرينا إبراهيم على طاعته لنا وامتثاله أمرنا, نجزي المحسنين من عبادنا. 


*" إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين " (111)*
إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين الذين أعطوا العبودية حقها. 


*" وبشرناه بإسحاق نبيا من الصالحين " (112)*
وبشرنا إبراهيم بولده إسحاق نبيا من الصالحين; جزاء له على صبره ورضاه بأمر ربه, وطاعته له. 


*" وباركنا عليه وعلى إسحاق ومن ذريتهما محسن وظالم لنفسه مبين " (113)*
وأنزلنا عليهما البركة. 
ومن ذريتهما من هو مطيع لربه, محسن لنفسه, ومن هو ظالم لها ظلما بينا بكفره ومعصيته. 


*" ولقد مننا على موسى وهارون " (114)*
ولقد مننا على موسى وهارون بالنبوة والرسالة, 


*" ونجيناهما وقومهما من الكرب العظيم "(115)* 
ونجيناهما وقومهما من الغرق, وما كانوا فيه من عبودية ومذلة. 


*" ونصرناهم فكانوا هم الغالبين " (116)*
ونصرناهم, فكانت لهم العزة والنصرة والغلبة على فرعرن وآله.


*" وآتيناهما الكتاب المستبين " (117)*
وآتيناهما التوراة البينة, 


*" وهديناهما الصراط المستقيم " (118)*
وهديناهما الطريق المستقيم الذي لا اعوجاج فيه, وهو الإسلام دين الله الذي ابتعث به أنبياءه, 


*" وتركنا عليهما في الآخرين " (119)*
وأبقينا لهما ثناء حسنا وذكرا جميلا فيمن بعدهما. 


*" سلام على موسى وهارون " (120)*
تحيه لموسى وهارون من عند الله, وثناء ودعاء لهما بالسلامة من كل آفة,

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (469)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(121)**الى الأية(135**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين " (121)*
كما جزيناهما الجزاء الحسن نجزي المحسنين من عبادنا المخلصين لنا بالصدق والإيمان والعمل. 


*" إنهما من عبادنا المؤمنين " (122)*
إنهما من عبادنا الراسخين في الإيمان. 


*" وإن إلياس لمن المرسلين " (123)*
وإن عبدنا إلياس لمن الذين أكرمناهم بالنبوة والرسالة, 


*" إذ قال لقومه ألا تتقون " (124)*
إذ قال لقومه من بني إسرائيل: اتقوا الله وحده وخافوه, ولا تشركوا معه غيره, 


*" أتدعون بعلا وتذرون أحسن الخالقين " (125)*
كيف تعبدون صنما, وتتركون عبادة الله أحسن الخالقين, 


*" الله ربكم ورب آبائكم الأولين " (126)*
وهو ربكم الذي خلقكم, وخلق آباءكم الماضين قبلكم؟ 


*" فكذبوه فإنهم لمحضرون " (127)*
فكذب قوم إلياس نبيهم, فليجمعنهم الله يوم القيامة للحساب والعقاب


*" إلا عباد الله المخلصين " (128)*
إلا عباد الله الذين أخلصوا دينهم لله, فإنهم ناجون من عذابه.


*" وتركنا عليه في الآخرين "(129)* 
وجعلنا لإلياس ثناء جميلا في الأمم بعده. 


*" سلام على إل ياسين " (130)*
تحية من الله, وثناء على إلياس. 


*" إنا كذلك نجزي المحسنين " (131)*
وكما جزينا إلياس الجزاء الحسن على طاعته, نجزي المحسنين من عبادنا المؤمنين


*" إنه من عبادنا المؤمنين "(132)* 
إنه من عباد الله المؤمنين المخلصين له بالصدق والإيمان. 


*" وإن لوطا لمن المرسلين " (133)*
وإن عبدنا لوطا اصطفيناه, فجعلناه من المرسلين, 


*" إذ نجيناه وأهله أجمعين " (134)*
إذ نجيناه وأهله أجمعين من العذاب, 


*" إلا عجوزا في الغابرين " (135)*
إلا عجوزا هرمة, هي زرجته, هلكت مع الذين هلكوا من قومها لكفرها

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (470)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(136)**الى الأية(150**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" ثم دمرنا الآخرين " (136)*
ثم أهلكنا الباقين المكذبين من قومه. 


*" وإنكم لتمرون عليهم مصبحين " (137)*
وإنكم -يا أهل (مكة)- لتمرون فى أسفاركم على منازل قوم لوط وآثارهم وقت الصباح


*" وبالليل أفلا تعقلون " (138)*
وتمرون عليها ليلا. أفلا تعقلون, فتخافوا أن يصيبكم مثل ما أصابهم؟ 


*" وإن يونس لمن المرسلين " (139)*
وإن عبدنا يونس اصطفيناه وجعلناه من المرسلين, 


*" إذ أبق إلى الفلك المشحون " (140)*
إذ هرب من بلده من غير أمر ربه, وركب سفينة مملوءة ركابا وأمتعة


*" فساهم فكان من المدحضين " (141)*
وأحاطت بها الأمواج العظيمة, فاقترع ركاب السفينة لتخفيف الحمولة خوف الغرق, فكان يونس من المغلوبين


*" فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم "(142)* 
فألقي في البحر, فابتلعه الحوت, ويونس عليه السلام آت بما يلام عليه. 


*" فلولا أنه كان من المسبحين " (143)*
فلولا ما تقدم له من كثرة العبادة والعمل الصالح قبل وقوعه في بطن الحوت, وتسبيحه, وهو في بطن الحوت بقوله: " لا إله إلا أنت سبحانك إني كنت من الظالمين " , 


*" للبث في بطنه إلى يوم يبعثون " (144)*
لمكث في بطن الحوت, وصار له قبرا إلى يوم القيامة.


*" فنبذناه بالعراء وهو سقيم " (145)*
فطرحناه من بطن الحوت, وألقيناه في أرض خالية عارية من الشجر والبناء, وهو ضعيف البدن. 


*" وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من يقطين " (146)*
وأنبتنا عليه شجرة من القرع تظله, وينتفع بها. 


*" وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف أو يزيدون " (147)*
وأرسلناه إلى مائة ألف من قومه بل يزيدون, 


*" فآمنوا فمتعناهم إلى حين " (148)*
فصدقوا به, فمتعناهم بحياتهم إلى وقت بلوغ آجالهم. 


*" فاستفتهم ألربك البنات ولهم البنون " (149)*
فاسأل -يا محمد- قومك: كيف جعلوا لله البنات اللاتي يكرهونهن, ولأنفسهم البنين الذين يريدونهم؟ 


*" أم خلقنا الملائكة إناثا وهم شاهدون " (150)*
وأسألهم أخلقنا الملائكة إناثا, وهم حاضرون؟

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (471)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(151)**الى الأية(166**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*


*" ألا إنهم من إفكهم ليقولون " (151)*
وإن من كذبهم قولهم: ولد الله, 


*" ولد الله وإنهم لكاذبون " (152)*
وإنهم لكاذبون; لأنهم يقولون ما لا يعلمون. 


*" أصطفى البنات على البنين " (153)*
لأي شيء يختار الله البنات دون البنين؟ 


*" ما لكم كيف تحكمون " (154)*
بئس الحكم ما تحكمونه -أيها القوم- أن يكون لله البنات ولكم البنون, وأنتم لا ترضون البنات لأنفسكم.


*" أفلا تذكرون " (155)*
أفلا تذكرون أنه لا يجوز ولا ينبغي أن يكون له ولد؟ تعالى الله عن ذلك علوا كبيرا

*" أم لكم سلطان مبين "(156)* 
بل ألكم حجة بينة على قولكم وافترائكم؟ 


*" فأتوا بكتابكم إن كنتم صادقين " (157)*
إن كانت لكم حجة في كتاب من عند الله فأتوا بها, إن كنتم صادقين في قولكم؟ 


*" وجعلوا بينه وبين الجنة نسبا ولقد علمت الجنة إنهم لمحضرون " (158)*
وجعل المشركون بين الله والملائكة قرابة ونسبا, ولقد علمت الملائكة أن المشركين محضرون للعذاب يوم القيامة. 

*" سبحان الله عما يصفون " (159)*
تنزه الله عن كل ما لا يليق به مما يصفه به الكافرون. 


*" إلا عباد الله المخلصين " (160)*
لكن عباد الله المخلصين له في عبادته لا يصفونه إلا بما يليق بجلاله سبحانه.


*" فإنكم وما تعبدون " (161)*
فإنكم -أيها المشركون بالله- وما تعبدون من دون الله من آلهة, 

*" ما أنتم عليه بفاتنين " (162)*
ما أنتم بمضلين أحدا 


*" إلا من هو صالي الجحيم " (163)*
إلا من قدر الله عز وجل عليه أن يصلى الجحيم; لكفره وظلمه


*" وما منا إلا له مقام معلوم "(164)* 
فالت الملاثكة: وما منا أحد إلا له مقام في السماء معلوم, 


*" وإنا لنحن الصافون " (165)
*
وإنا لنحن الواقفون صفوفا في عبادة الله وطاعته, 


*" وإنا لنحن المسبحون " (166)*
وإذا لنحن المنزهون الله عن كل ما لا يليق به.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (472)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الصافات
من الأية(167)**الى الأية(182**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الصافات*

*" وإن كانوا ليقولون "(167)* 
وإن كفار (مكة) ليقولون قبل بعثتك -يا محمد-: 

*" لو أن عندنا ذكرا من الأولين " (168)
*
لو جاءنا من الكتب والأنبياء ما جاء الأولين قبلنا, 

*" لكنا عباد الله المخلصين " (169)*
لكنا عباد الله الصادقين في الإيمان, المخلصين في العبادة. 

*" فكفروا به فسوف يعلمون " (170)*
فلما جاءهم ذكر الأولين, وعلم الآخرين, وأكمل الكتب, وأفضل الرسل, وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم, كفروا به, فسوف يعلمون ما لهم من العذاب في الآخرة. 

*" ولقد سبقت كلمتنا لعبادنا المرسلين " (171)*
ولقد سبقت كلمتنا -التي لا مرد لها- لعبادنا المرسلين, 


*" إنهم لهم المنصورون " (172)*
أن لهم النصرة على أعدائهم بالحجة والقوة, 


*" وإن جندنا لهم الغالبون " (173)*
وأن جندنا المجاهدين في سبيلنا لهم الغالبون لأعدائهم في كل مقام باعتبار العاقبة والمال. 

*" فتول عنهم حتى حين " (174)*
فأعرض -يا محمد- عمن عاند, ولم يقبل الحق حتى تنقضي المدة التي أمهلهم فيها, ويأتي أمر الله بعذابهم, 

*" وأبصرهم فسوف يبصرون " (175)*
وأنظرهم وارتقب ماذا يحل بهم من العذاب بمخالفتك؟ فسوف يرون ما يحل بهم من عذاب الله. 

*" أفبعذابنا يستعجلون " (176)*
أفبنزول عذابنا بهم يستعجلونك يا محمد؟ 

*" فإذا نزل بساحتهم فساء صباح المنذرين " (177)*
فإذا نزل عذابنا بهم, فبئس الصباح صباحهم. 

*" وتول عنهم حتى حين " (178*
وأعرض عنهم حتى يأذن الله بعذابهم, 

*" وأبصر فسوف يبصرون " (179)*
وأنظرهم فسوف يرون ما يحل بهم من العذاب والنكال

*" سبحان ربك رب العزة عما يصفون " (180)*
تنزه الله وتعالى رب العزة عما يصفه هؤلاء المفترون عليه. 

*" وسلام على المرسلين " (181)*
وتحية الله الدائمة وثناؤه وأمانه لجميع المرسلين. 


*" والحمد لله رب العالمين " (182)*
والحمد لله رب العالمين في الأولى والآخرة, فهو المستحق لذلك وحده لا شريك له

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (473)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(1)**الى الأية(11**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص

*

*" ص والقرآن ذي الذكر "(1) 
*
سبق الكلام على الحروف المقطعة في أول سورة البقرة. 

*" بل الذين كفروا في عزة وشقاق " (2)
*
يقسم الله سبحانه بالقرآن المثمل على تذكير الناس بما هم عنه غافلون. 
ولكن الكافرين متكبرون على الحق مخالفون له. 

*" كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن فنادوا ولات حين مناص " (3)
*
كثيرا من الأمم أهلكناها قبل هؤلاء المشركين , فاستغاثوا حين جاءهم العذاب ونادوا بالتوبة, وليس الوقت وقت قبول توبة, ولا وقت فرار وخلاص مما أصابهم. 

*" وعجبوا أن جاءهم منذر منهم وقال الكافرون هذا ساحر كذاب " (4)
*
وعجب هؤلاء الكفار من بعث الله إليهم بشرا منهم؟ ليدعوهم إلى الله ويخوفهم عذابه, وقالوا: إنه ليس رسولا بل هو كاذب في قوله, ساحر لقومه , 


*" أجعل الآلهة إلها واحدا إن هذا لشيء عجاب " (5)*
كيف يصير الآلهة الكثيرة إلها واحدا؟ إن هذا الذي جاء به ودعا إليه لشيء عجيب. 

*" وانطلق الملأ منهم أن امشوا واصبروا على آلهتكم إن هذا لشيء يراد " (6)
*
وانطلق رؤساء القوم وكبراؤهم يحرضون قومهم على الاستمرار على الشرك والصبر على تعدد الآلهة, فإن ما جاء به هذا الرسول شيء مدبر يقصد منه الرئاسة والسيادة, 


*" ما سمعنا بهذا في الملة الآخرة إن هذا إلا اختلاق " (7)
*
ما سمعنا بما يدعو اليه في دين أبائنا من قريش , ولا في النصرانية , ما هذا إلا كذب وافتراء. 

*" أؤنزل عليه الذكر من بيننا بل هم في شك من ذكري بل لما يذوقوا عذاب " (8)
*
أخص محمد بنزول القرآن عليه من دوننا؟ بل هم في ريب من وحيي إليك- يا محمد- وإرسالي لك , بل قالوا ذلك؟ لأنهم لم يذوقوا عذاب الله , فلو ذاقوا عذابه لما تجرؤوا على ما قالوا


*" أم عندهم خزائن رحمة ربك العزيز الوهاب " (9)*
أم هم يملكون خزائن فضل ربك العزيز في سلطانه, الوهاب ,ما يشاء من رزقه وفضله لمن يشاء من خلقه؟ 


*" أم لهم ملك السماوات والأرض وما بينهما فليرتقوا في الأسباب " (10)*
أم لهؤلاء المشركين ملك السموات والأرض وما بينهما , فيعطوا ويمنعوا؟ فليأخذوا بالأسباب الموصلة لهم إلى السماء , وليمنعوا الملائكة من إنزال الوحي على محمد. 


*" جند ما هنالك مهزوم من الأحزاب " (11)*
هؤلاء الجند المكذبون جند مهزومون , كما هزم غيرهم من الأحزاب قبلهم ,

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (474)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(12)**الى الأية(22**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص

**" كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد وفرعون ذو الأوتاد " (12)*


كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح وعاد, وفرعون صاحب القوة العظيمة, 


*" وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب الأيكة أولئك الأحزاب " (13)*


وثمود وقوم لوط وأصحاب الأشجار والبساتين وهم قوم شعيب. 
أولئك الأمم الذين تحزبوا على الكفر والتكذيب واجتمعوا عليه. 


*" إن كل إلا كذب الرسل فحق عقاب " (14)*


إن كل من هؤلاء إلا كذب الرسل, فاستحقوا عذاب الله, وحل بهم عقابه. 


*" وما ينظر هؤلاء إلا صيحة واحدة ما لها من فواق " (15)*


وما ينتظر هؤلاء المشركون لحلول العذاب عليهم إن بقوا على شركهم, إلا نفخة واحدة ما لها من رجوع. 


*" وقالوا ربنا عجل لنا قطنا قبل يوم الحساب " (16)*


وقالوا: ربنا عجل لنا نصيبنا من العذاب في الدينا قبل يوم القيامة, وكان هذا استهزاء منهم. 


*" اصبر على ما يقولون واذكر عبدنا داود ذا الأيد إنه أواب " (17)*


اصبر- يا محمد- على ما يقولونه مما تكره , واذكر عبدنا داود صاحب القوة على أعداء الله والصبر على طاعته, إنه تواب كثير الرجوع إلى ما يرضي الله. 
(وفي هذا تسلية للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم). 


*" إنا سخرنا الجبال معه يسبحن بالعشي والإشراق " (18)*


إنا سخرنا الجبال مع داود يسبحن بتسبيحه أول النهار وآخره 


*" والطير محشورة كل له أواب " (19)*


وسخرنا الطير معه مجموعة تسبح , وتطيع تبعا له. 


*" وشددنا ملكه وآتيناه الحكمة وفصل الخطاب " (20)*


وقوينا له ملكه بالهيبة والقوة والنصر, وآتيناه النبوة, والفصل في الكلام والحكم. 


*" وهل أتاك نبأ الخصم إذ تسوروا المحراب " (21)*


وهل جاءك- يا محمد- خبر المتخاصمين اللذين تسورا على داود في مكان عبادته,

*" إذ دخلوا على داود ففزع منهم قالوا لا تخف خصمان بغى بعضنا على بعض فاحكم بيننا بالحق ولا تشطط واهدنا إلى سواء الصراط " (22)
*


فارتاع من دخولهما عليه؟ قالوا له: لا تخف , فنحن خصمان ظلم أحدنا الأخر , فاقض بيننا بالعدل , ولا تجر علينا في الحكم, وأرشدنا إلى سواء السبيل.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (475)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(23)**الى الأية(33**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص*


*" إن هذا أخي له تسع وتسعون نعجة ولي نعجة واحدة فقال أكفلنيها وعزني في الخطاب " (23)
*
فال أحدهما: إن هذا أخي له تسع وتسعون من النعاج, وليس عندي إلا نعجة واحدة, فطمع فيها , وقال: أعطنيها, واشتد علي في الكلام, وغلبني فيه. 

*" قال لقد ظلمك بسؤال نعجتك إلى نعاجه وإن كثيرا من الخلطاء ليبغي بعضهم على بعض إلا الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات وقليل ما هم وظن داود أنما فتناه فاستغفر ربه وخر راكعا وأناب " (24)
*
قال داود: لقد ظلمك أخوك بسؤاله ضم نعجتك إلى نعاجه, وإن كثيرا من الشركاء ليعتدي بعضهم على بعض , ويظلمه بأخذ حقه وعدم إنصافه من نفسه إلا المؤمنين الصالحين, فلا يبغي بعضهم على بعض , وهم قليل. 
وأيقن داود أننا فتناه بهذه الخصومة, فاستغفر ربه, وسجد تقربا لله , ورجع إليه وتاب

*" فغفرنا له ذلك وإن له عندنا لزلفى وحسن مآب " (25)
*
فغفرنا له ذلك , وجعلناه من المقربين عندنا, وأعددنا له حسن المصير في الآخرة. 


*" يا داود إنا جعلناك خليفة في الأرض فاحكم بين الناس بالحق ولا تتبع الهوى فيضلك عن سبيل الله إن الذين يضلون عن سبيل الله لهم عذاب شديد بما نسوا يوم الحساب " (26)
*
يا داود إنا استخلفناك في الأرض وملكناك فيها, فاحكم بين الناس بالعدل والإنصاف , ولا تتبع الهوى في الأحكام , فيضلك ذلك عن دين الله وشرعه, إن الذين يضلون عن سبيل الله لهم عذاب أليم في النار , بغفلتهم عن يوم الجزاء والحساب. 
وفي هذا توصية لولاة الأمر أن يحكموا بالحق المنزل من الله , تبارك وتعالى, ولا يعدلوا عنه , فيضلوا عن سبيله. 

*" وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما باطلا ذلك ظن الذين كفروا فويل للذين كفروا من النار " (27)
*
وما خلقنا السماء والأرض وما بينهما لعبا ولهوا , ذلك ظن الذين كفروا , فويل لهم من النار يوم القيامة؟ لظنهم الباطل, وكفرهم بالله. 


*" أم نجعل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كالمفسدين في الأرض أم نجعل المتقين كالفجار " (28)*
أنجعل الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات كالمفسدين في الأرض, أم نجعل أهل التقوى المؤمنين كأصحاب الفجور الكافرين؟ هذه التسوية غير لائقة بحكمة الله وحكمه, فلا يستوون عند الله , بل يثيب الله المؤمنين الأتقياء , ويعاقب المفسدين الأشقاء. 


*" كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك ليدبروا آياته وليتذكر أولو الألباب " (29)*
هذا الموحى به إليك- يا محمد- كتاب أنزلناه إليك مبارك؟ ليتفكروا في آياته, ويعطوا بهدايات ودلالاته, وليتذكر أصحاب العقول السليمة ما كلفهم الله به. 


*" ووهبنا لداود سليمان نعم العبد إنه أواب " (30)*
ووهبنا لداود ابنه سليمان , فانعمنا به عليه, وأقررنا به عينه, نعم العبد سليمان, إنه كان كثير لرجوع إلى الله والإنابة إليه. 


*" إذ عرض عليه بالعشي الصافنات الجياد " (31)*
اذكر حين عرضت عليه عصرا الخيول الأصيلة السريعة , تقف على ثلاث قوائم وترفع الرابعة؟ لنجابتها وخفتها, فما زالت تعرض عليه حتى غابت الشمس. 


*" فقال إني أحببت حب الخير عن ذكر ربي حتى توارت بالحجاب " (32)
*
فقال: إنني آثرت حب المال عن ذكر ربي حتى غابت عن عينيه, 


*" ردوها علي فطفق مسحا بالسوق والأعناق " (33)*
ردوا علي الخيل التي عرضت من قبل , فشرع يمسح سوقها وأعناقها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (476)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(34)**الى الأية(44**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص*


*" ولقد فتنا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه جسدا ثم أناب " (34)
*
ولقد ابتلينا سليمان وألقينا على كرسيه شق ولد, ولد له حين أقسم ليطوفن على نسائه, وكلهن تأتي بفارس يجاهد في سبيل الله, ولم يقل؟ إن شاء الله , فطاف عليهن جميعا , فلم تحمل منهن إلا امرأة واحدة جاءت بشق ولد, ثم رجع سيمان إلى ربه وتاب , 


*" قال رب اغفر لي وهب لي ملكا لا ينبغي لأحد من بعدي إنك أنت الوهاب " (35)
*
قال: رب اغفر لي ذنبي, وأعطني ملكا عظيما خاصا لا يكون مثله لأحد من البشر بعدي , إنك- سبحانك- كثير الجود والعطاء. 


*" فسخرنا له الريح تجري بأمره رخاء حيث أصاب " (36)*
فاستجبنا له, وذللنا الريح تجري بأمره طيعة مع قوتها, وشدتها حيث أراد

*" والشياطين كل بناء وغواص "(37) 
*
وسخرنا له الشياطين يا يستعملها في أعماله: فمنهم البناؤون والغواصون في البحار 

*" وآخرين مقرنين في الأصفاد " (38)
*
وآخرون, وهم مردة الشياطين, موثوقون في الأغلال 

*" هذا عطاؤنا فامنن أو أمسك بغير حساب " (39)
*
هذا الملك العظيم والتسخير الخاص عطاؤنا لك يا سليمان, فأعط من شئت أو امنع من شئت, لا حساب عليك. 

*" وإن له عندنا لزلفى وحسن مآب " (40)
*
وإن لسليمان عدنا في الدار الآخرة لقربة وحسن مرجع. 


*" واذكر عبدنا أيوب إذ نادى ربه أني مسني الشيطان بنصب وعذاب " (41)*
واذكر- يا محمد- عبدنا أيوب , حين دعا ربه أن الشيطان تسبب لي بتعب ومشقة , وألم في جسدي ومالي وأهلي. 

*" اركض برجلك هذا مغتسل بارد وشراب "(42) 
*
فقلنا له: اضرب برجلك الأرض ينبع لك منها ماء بارد , فاشرب منه, واغتسل فيذهب عنك الضر والأذى. 

*" ووهبنا له أهله ومثلهم معهم رحمة منا وذكرى لأولي الألباب " (43)
*
فكشفنا عنه ضره وأكرمناه ووهبنا له أهله من زوجة وولد, وزدناه مثلهم بنين وحفدة, كل ذلك رحمة منا به وإكراما له على صبره , وعبرة وذكرى لأصحاب العقول السليمة؟ ليعلموا أن عاقبة الصبر الفرج وكشف الضر. 

*" وخذ بيدك ضغثا فاضرب به ولا تحنث إنا وجدناه صابرا نعم العبد إنه أواب " (44)
*
وقلنا له: خذ بيدك خزمة شماريخ , فاضرب بها زوجك إبرارا بيمينك , فلا تحنث؟ إذ أقسم ليضربنها مائة جلدة على خطأ ارتكبته. 
إنا وجدنا أيوب صابرا على البلاء , نعم العبد هو , إنه رجاع إلى طاعة الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (477)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(45)**الى الأية(55**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص*


*" واذكر عبادنا إبراهيم وإسحاق ويعقوب أولي الأيدي والأبصار " (45)
*
واذكر- يا محمد- عبادنا وأنبياءنا, إبراهيم واسحاق ويعقوب؟ فإنهم أصحاب قوة في طاعة الله, وبصيرة في دينه. 

*" إنا أخلصناهم بخالصة ذكرى الدار " (46)
*
إنا خصصناهم بخاصة عظيمة, حيث جعلنا ذكرى الدار الأخرة في قلوبهم , فعملوا لها بطاعتنا, ودعوا الناس إليها, وذكروهم بها. 

*" وإنهم عندنا لمن المصطفين الأخيار " (47)
*
لأنهم عندنا لمن الذين اخترناهم لطاعتنا, واصطفيناهم لرسالتنا. 


*" واذكر إسماعيل واليسع وذا الكفل وكل من الأخيار " (48)*
واذكر- يا محمد- عبادنا: إسماعيل, واليسع , وذا الكفل , بأحسن الذكر; إن كلا منهم من الأخيار الذين اختارهم الله من الخلق, واختار لهم أكمل الأحوال والصفات.


*" هذا ذكر وإن للمتقين لحسن مآب " (49)*
هذا القرآن ذكر وشرف لك- يا محمد- ولقومك. 
وإن لأهل تقوى الله, وطاعته لحسن مصير عندنا 

*" جنات عدن مفتحة لهم الأبواب " (50)
*
في جنات إقامة , مفتحة لهم أبوابها, 


*" متكئين فيها يدعون فيها بفاكهة كثيرة وشراب " (51)*
متكئين فيها على الأرائك المزينات, يطلبون ما يشتهون من أنواع الفواكه الكثيرة والشراب , من كل ما تشتهيه نفوسهم, وتلذه أعينهم. 


*" وعندهم قاصرات الطرف أتراب " (52)*
وعندهم نساء قاصرات أبصارهن على أزواجهن متساويات في السن


*" هذا ما توعدون ليوم الحساب " (53)*
هذا النعيم هو ما توعدون به- أيها المتقون- يوم القيامة, 


*" إن هذا لرزقنا ما له من نفاد " (54)*
إنه لرزقنا لكم , ليس له فناء ولا انقطاع. 


*" هذا وإن للطاغين لشر مآب " (55)*
هذا الذي سبق وصفه للمتقين. وأما المتجاوزون الحد في الكفر والمعاصي , فلهم شر مرجع ومصير,

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (478)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(56)**الى الأية(66**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص*


*" جهنم يصلونها فبئس المهاد " (56)
*
وهو النار يعذبون فيها, تغمرهم من جميع جوانبهم, فبئس الفراش فراشهم

*" هذا فليذوقوه حميم وغساق " (57)
*
هذا العذاب ماء شديد الحرارة, وصديد سائل من أجساد أهل النار فليشربوه, 

*" وآخر من شكله أزواج " (58)
*
ولهم عذاب آخر من هذا القبيل أصناف وألوان. 

*" هذا فوج مقتحم معكم لا مرحبا بهم إنهم صالوا النار " (59)
*
وعند توارد الطاغين على النار يشتم بعضهم بعضا, ولقول بعضهم لبعض: هذه جماعة من أهل النار داخلة معكم, فيجيبون: لا مرحبا بهم , ولا اتسعت منازلهم في النار, إنهم مقاسون حر النار كما قاسيناها. 

*" قالوا بل أنتم لا مرحبا بكم أنتم قدمتموه لنا فبئس القرار " (60)
*
قال فوج الأتباع للطاغين: بل أنتم لا مرحبا بكم؟ لأنكم قدمتم لنا سكنى النار لإضلالكم لنا في الدنيا, فبئس دار الاستقرار جهنم. 

*" قالوا ربنا من قدم لنا هذا فزده عذابا ضعفا في النار "(61) 
*
فال فوج الأتباع: ربنا من أضلنا في الدنيا عن الهدى فضاعف عذابه في النار- 


*" وقالوا ما لنا لا نرى رجالا كنا نعدهم من الأشرار " (62)*
وقال الطاغون: ما بالنا لا نرى معنا في النار رجالا كنا نعدهم في الدنيا من الأشرار الأشقياء؟ 


*" أأتخذناهم سخريا أم زاغت عنهم الأبصار " (63)*
هل تحقيرنا لهم واستهزاؤنا بهم خطأ, أو أنهم معنا في النار, لكن لم تقع عليهم الأبصار؟ 

*" إن ذلك لحق تخاصم أهل النار "(64) 
*
إن ذلك من جدال أهل النار وخصامهم حق واقع لا مرية فيه. 


*" قل إنما أنا منذر وما من إله إلا الله الواحد القهار " (65)*
قل- يا محمد- لقومك: إنما أنا منذر لكم من عذاب الله أن يحل بكم; بسبب كفركم به, ليس هناك إله مستحق للعبادة إلا الله وحده, فهو الواحد في خلقه, القهار الذي قهر كل شيء وغلبه


*" رب السماوات والأرض وما بينهما العزيز الغفار " (66)*
مالك السموات والأرض وما بينهما العزيز في انتقامه, الغفار لذنوب من تاب وأناب إلى مرضاته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (479)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(67)**الى الأية(77**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص*


*" قل هو نبأ عظيم " (67)
*
فل- يا محمد- لقومك: إن هذا القرآن خبر عظيم النفع. 

*" أنتم عنه معرضون " (68)
*
أنتم عنه غافلون منصرفون, لا تعملون به. 


*" ما كان لي من علم بالملإ الأعلى إذ يختصمون "(69)* 
ليس لي علم باختصام ملائكة السماء في شأن خلق آدم, لولا نعيم الله إياي , وإيحاؤه إلي

*" إن يوحى إلي إلا أنما أنا نذير مبين "(70) 
*
ما يوحي الله إلي من علم ما لا علم لي به إلا لأني نذير لكم من عذابه, مبين لكم شرعه. 

*" إذ قال ربك للملائكة إني خالق بشرا من طين " (71)
*
اذكر لهم- با محمد-: حين فال ربك للملائكة: إني خالق بشرا من طين 

*" فإذا سويته ونفخت فيه من روحي فقعوا له ساجدين " (72)
*
فإذا سويت جسده وخلقه ونفخت فيه الروح , فدبت فيه الحياة, فاسجدوا له سجرد تحية وإكرام, لا سجود عبادة وتعظيم؟ فالعبادة لا تكون إلا لله وحده وقد حزم الله في شريعة الإسلام السجود للتحية. 

*" فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون " (73)
*
فسجد الملائكة كلهم أجمعون طاعة وامتثالا 

*" إلا إبليس استكبر وكان من الكافرين " (74)
*
غير إبليس; فإنه لم يسجد أنفة وتكبرا , وكان من الكافرين في علم الله تعالى

*" قال يا إبليس ما منعك أن تسجد لما خلقت بيدي أأستكبرت أم كنت من العالين " (75)
*
قال الله لإبليس: ما الذي منعك من السجود لمن أكرمته فخلقته بيدي؟ أستكبرت على آدم , أم كنت من المتكبرين على ربك؟ وفي الآية إثبات صفة اليدين لله تبارك وتعالى, على الوجه اللائق به سبحانه. 

*" قال أنا خير منه خلقتني من نار وخلقته من طين "(76) 
*
قال إبليس معارضا لربه: لم أسجد له؟ لأنني أفضل منه, حيث خلقتني من نار , وخلقته من طين. 
(والنار خير من الطين). 


*" قال فاخرج منها فإنك رجيم " (77)*
قال الله له: فاخرج من الجنة فإنك مرجوم بالقول , مدحور ملعون,

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (480)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ص
من الأية(78)**الى الأية(88**)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ص*

*" وإن عليك لعنتي إلى يوم الدين " (78)
*
وإن لك طردي وإبعادي دائما. 

*" قال رب فأنظرني إلى يوم يبعثون " (79)
*
قال إبليس: رب فأخر أجلي , ولا تهلكني إلى حين تبعث الخلق من قبورهم

*" قال فإنك من المنظرين " (80)
*
فال الله له: فإنك من المؤخرين 

*" إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم " (81)
*
إلى يوم الوقت المعلوم, وهو يوم النفخة الأولى عندما تموت الخلائق.

*" قال فبعزتك لأغوينهم أجمعين " (82)
*
فال إبليس: فبعزتك- يا رب- وعظمتك لأضلن بني آدم أجمعين, 

*" إلا عبادك منهم المخلصين " (83)
*
إلا من أخلصته منهم لعبادتك , وعصمته من إضلالي, فلم تجعل لي عليهم سبيلا

*" قال فالحق والحق أقول " (84)
*
فال الله: فالحق مني , ولا أقول إلا الحق, 

*" لأملأن جهنم منك وممن تبعك منهم أجمعين "(85) 
*
لأملان جهنم منك ومن ذريتك وممن تبعك من بني آدم أجمعين

*" قل ما أسألكم عليه من أجر وما أنا من المتكلفين "(86) 
*
فل- يا محمد- لهؤلاء المشركين من قومك: لا أطلب منكم أجرا أو جزاء على دعوتكم وهدايتكم, ولا أدعي أمرا ليس لي, بل أتبع ما يوحى إلي , ولا أتكلف تخرصا وافتراء. 

*" إن هو إلا ذكر للعالمين " (87)
*
ما هذا القرآن إلا تذكير للعالمين من الجن والإنس , يتذكرون به ما ينفعهم من مصالح دينهم ودنياهم

*" ولتعلمن نبأه بعد حين "(88) 
*
ولتعلمن- أيها المشركون- خبر هذا القرآن وصدقه , حين يغلب الإسلام , ويدخل الناس فيه أفواجا, وكذلك حين يقع عليكم العذاب, وتنقطع عنكم الأسباب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (481)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(1)الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر

" تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز الحكيم " (1)
*
تنزيل القرآن إنما هو من الله العزيز في فدرته وانتقامه, الحكيم في تدبيره وأحكامه


*" إنا أنزلنا إليك الكتاب بالحق فاعبد الله مخلصا له الدين " (2)*
إنا أنزلنا إليك- يا محمد- القرآن يأمر بالحق والعدل, فاعبد الله وحده, وأخلص له جميع دينك. 


*" ألا لله الدين الخالص والذين اتخذوا من دونه أولياء ما نعبدهم إلا ليقربونا إلى الله زلفى إن الله يحكم بينهم في ما هم فيه يختلفون إن الله لا يهدي من هو كاذب كفار " (3)*
ألا لله وحده الطاعة التامة السالمة من الشرك,, الذين أشركوا مع الله غيره واتخذوا من دونه أولياء, قالوا: ما نعبد تلك الآلهة مع الله إلا لتشفع لنا عند الله, وتقربنا عنده منزلة, فكفروا بذلك؟ لأن العبادة والشفاعة لله وحده, إن الله يفصل بين المؤمنين المخلصين والمشركين مع الله غيره يوم القيامة فيما يختلفون فيه من عبادتهم, فيجازي كلا بما يستحق. 
إن الله لا يوفق للهداية إلى الصراط المستقيم من هو مفتر على الله, كفار بآياته وحججه. 


*" لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا لاصطفى مما يخلق ما يشاء سبحانه هو الله الواحد القهار " (4)*
لو أراد الله أن يتخذ ولدا لاختار من مخلوفاته ما يشاء, تنزه الله وتقدس عن أن يكون له ولد, فإنه الواحد الأحد, الفرد الصمد, القهار الذي قهر خلقه بقدرته, فكل شيء له متذلل خاضع. 


*" خلق السماوات والأرض بالحق يكور الليل على النهار ويكور النهار على الليل وسخر الشمس والقمر كل يجري لأجل مسمى ألا هو العزيز الغفار " (5)*
خلق الله السموات والأرض وما فيهما بالحق, يجيء بالليل ويذهب بالنهار, ويجيء بالنهار ويذهب بالليل, وذلل الشمس والقمر بانتظام لمنافع العباد, كل منهما يجري في مداره أي حين قيام الساعة ألا إن الله الذي فعل هذه الأفعال, وأنعم على خلقه بهذه النعم هو العزيز على خلقه, الغفار لذنوب عباده التائبين

*" خلقكم من نفس واحدة ثم جعل منها زوجها وأنزل لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أزواج يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم خلقا من بعد خلق في ظلمات ثلاث ذلكم الله ربكم له الملك لا إله إلا هو فأنى تصرفون " (6)*
خلقكم ربكم- أيها الناس- من آدم, وخلق منه زوجه, وخلق لكم من الأنعام ثمانية أنواع ذكرا وأنثى من الإبل والبقر والضأن والمعز؟ يخلقكم في بطون أمهاتكم طورا بعد طور من الخلق في ظلمات البطن, والرحم, والمشيمة, ذلكم الله الذي خلق هذه الأشياء, ربكم المتفرد بالملك المتوحد بالألوهية المستحق للعبادة وحده, فكيف تعدلون عن عبادته إلى عبادة غيره من خلقه؟ 


*" إن تكفروا فإن الله غني عنكم ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر وإن تشكروا يرضه لكم ولا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى ثم إلى ربكم مرجعكم فينبئكم بما كنتم تعملون إنه عليم بذات الصدور " (7)*
إن تكفروا- أيها الناس- بربكم ولم تؤمنوا به, ولم تتبعوا رسله, فإنه غني عنكم, ليس بحاجة إليكم, وأنتم الفقراء إليه, ولا يرضى لعباده الكفر, ولا يأمرهم به, وإنما يرضى لهم شكر نعمه عليهم. 
ولا تحمل نفس إثم نفس أخرى, ثم إلى ربكم مصيركم, فيخبركم بعملكم, ويحاسبكم عليه إنه عليم بأسرار النفوس وما تخفي الصدور. 


*" وإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعا ربه منيبا إليه ثم إذا خوله نعمة منه نسي ما كان يدعو إليه من قبل وجعل لله أندادا ليضل عن سبيله قل تمتع بكفرك قليلا إنك من أصحاب النار " (8)*
وإذا أصاب الإنسان بلاء وشدة ومرض تذكر الله, فاستغاث به ودعاه, ثم إذا أجابه وكف عنه ضره, ومنحه نعمه, في دعاءه لربه عند حاجته إليه, وأشرك معه غيره؟ ليضل غيره عن الإيمان بالله وطاعته, قل له- يا محمد- متوعدا: تمتع بكفرك قليلا حتى موتك وانتهاء أجلك, إنك من أهل النار المخلدين فيها. 


*" أم من هو قانت آناء الليل ساجدا وقائما يحذر الآخرة ويرجو رحمة ربه قل هل يستوي الذين يعلمون والذين لا يعلمون إنما يتذكر أولو الألباب " (9)*
أهذا الكافر المتمتع بكفره خير, أم من هو عابد لربه طائع له, يقضي ساعات الليل في القيام والسجود لله, يخاف عذاب الآخرة, ويأمل رحمة ربه؟ قل- يا محمد-: هل يستوي الذين يعلمون ربهم ودينهم الحق والذين لا يعلمون شيئا من ذلك؟ لا يستوون. 
إنما يتذكر ويعرف الفرق أصحاب العقول السليمة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (482)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(10)الى الأية(19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر*


*" قل يا عبادي الذين آمنوا اتقوا ربكم للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدنيا حسنة وأرض الله واسعة إنما يوفى الصابرون أجرهم بغير حساب " (10)*
قل- يا محمد- لعبادي المؤمنين بالله ورسوله: اتقوا ربكم بطاعته واجتناب معصيته. 
للذين أحسنوا في هذه الدينا بعبادة ربهم وطاعته حسنة في الآخرة, وهي الجنة, وحسنة في الدنيا من صحة ورزق ونصر وغير ذلك. 
وأرض الله واسعة, فهاجروا فيها إلى حيث تعبدون ربكم, وتتمكنون من إقامة دينكم. 
إنما يعطى الصابرون ثوابهم في الآخرة بغير حساب منا, كما يحاسب غيرهم. 


*" قل إني أمرت أن أعبد الله مخلصا له الدين " (11)*
قل- يا محمد- للناس: إن الله أمرني ومن تبعني بإخلاص العبادة له وحده دون سواه


*" وأمرت لأن أكون أول المسلمين "(12)* 
وأمرني بأن أكون أول من أسلم من أمتي, فخضع له بالتوحيد, وأخلص له العبادة, وبرئ من كل ما دونه من الآلهة. 

*" قل إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي عذاب يوم عظيم "(13)* 
فل- يا محمد- لناس: إني أخاف إن عصيت ربي فيما أمرني به من عبادته والإخلاص في طاعته عذاب يوم القيامة, ذلك اليوم الذي يعظم هوله. 


*" قل الله أعبد مخلصا له ديني " (14)*
قل- يا محمد-: إني أعبد الله وحده لا شريك له مخلصا له عبادتي وطاعتي, 

*" فاعبدوا ما شئتم من دونه قل إن الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة ألا ذلك هو الخسران المبين " (15)*
فاعبدوا أنتم- أيها المشركون- ما شئتم من دون الله من الأوثان والأصنام وغير ذلك من مخلوقاته, فلا يضرني ذلك شيئا. 
وهذا تهديد ووعيد لمن عبد غير الله, وأشرك معه غيره قل- يا محمد-: إن الخاسرين- حقا- هم الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة, وذلك بإغوائهم في الدنيا وإضلالهم عن الإيمان. 
ألا إن خسران هؤلاء المشركين أنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة هو الخسران البين الواضح. 


*" لهم من فوقهم ظلل من النار ومن تحتهم ظلل ذلك يخوف الله به عباده يا عباد فاتقون " (16)*
أولئك الخاسرون لهم يوم القيامة في جهنم من فوقهم قطع عذاب من النار كهيئة الظلل المبنية, ومن تحتهم كذلك. 
ذلك العذاب الموصوف يخوف الله به عباده; ليحذروه يا عباد فاتقوني بامتثال أوامري واجتناب معاصي. 

*" والذين اجتنبوا الطاغوت أن يعبدوها وأنابوا إلى الله لهم البشرى فبشر عبادي " (17)*
والذين اجتنبوا طاعة الشيطان وعبادة غير الله, وتابوا إلى الله بعبادته وإخلاص الدين له, لهم البشرى في الحياة الدنيا بالثناء الحسن والتوفيق من الله, وفي الآخرة رضوان الله والنعيم الدائم في الجنة. 
فبشر- يا محمد- عبادي 


*" الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أحسنه أولئك الذين هداهم الله وأولئك هم أولو الألباب " (18)*
الذين يستمعون القول فيتبعون أرشده. 
وأحسن الكلام وأرشده كلام الله ثم كلام رسوله. 
أولئك هم الذين وفقهم الله للرشاد والسداد, وهداهم لأحسن الأخلاق والأعمال, وأولئك هم أصحاب العقول السليمة. 


*" أفمن حق عليه كلمة العذاب أفأنت تنقذ من في النار " (19)*
أفمن وجبت عليه كلمة العذاب, باستمراره على غيه وعناده, فإنه لا حيلة لك- يا محمد- في هدايته, أفتقدر أن تنقذ من في النار؟ لست بقادر على ذلك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (483)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(20)الى الأية(28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر*


*" لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم لهم غرف من فوقها غرف مبنية تجري من تحتها الأنهار وعد الله لا يخلف الله الميعاد " (20)*
لكن الذين اتقوا ربهم- بطاعته وإخلاص عبادته- لهم في الجنة غرف مبنية بعضها فوق بعض, تجري من تحت أشجارها الأنهار, وعدها الله عباده المتقين وعدا متحققا, لا يخلف الله الميعاد

*" ألم تر أن الله أنزل من السماء ماء فسلكه ينابيع في الأرض ثم يخرج به زرعا مختلفا ألوانه ثم يهيج فتراه مصفرا ثم يجعله حطاما إن في ذلك لذكرى لأولي الألباب " (21)*
ألم تر- يا محمد- أن الله أنزل من السحاب مطرا فأدخله في الأرض, وجعله عيونا نابعة ومياها جارية, ثم يخرج بهذا الماء زرعا مختلفا ألوانه وأنواعه, ثم ييبس بعد خضرته ونضارته, فتراه مصفرا ألونه, ثم يجعله حطاما متكسرا متفتتا؟ إن في فعل الله ذلك لذكرى وموعظة لأصحاب العقول السليمة. 

*" أفمن شرح الله صدره للإسلام فهو على نور من ربه فويل للقاسية قلوبهم من ذكر الله أولئك في ضلال مبين " (22)*
أفمن وسع الله صدره, فسعد بقبول الإسلام والانقياد له والإيمان به, فهو على بصيرة من أمره وهدى من ربه, كمن ليس كذلك؟ لا يستوون. 
فويل وهلاك للذين قست قلوبهم, وأعرضت عن ذكر الله, أولئك في ضلال بين عن الحق. 


*" الله نزل أحسن الحديث كتابا متشابها مثاني تقشعر منه جلود الذين يخشون ربهم ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم إلى ذكر الله ذلك هدى الله يهدي به من يشاء ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد " (23)*
الله تعالى هو الذي نزل أحسن الحديث, وهو القرآن العظيم, متشابها في حسنه وإحكامه وعدم اختلافه, تثنى فيه القصص والأحكام, والحجج والبينات, تقشعر من سماعه, وتضطرب جلود الذين يخافون ربهم؟ تأئرا بما فيه من ترهيب ووعيد, ثم تلين جلودهم وقلوبهم; استبشارا بما فيه من وعد وترغيب, ذلك التأثر بالقرآن هداية من الله لعباده والله يهدي بالقرآن من يشاء من عباده. 
ومن يضلله الله عن الإيمان بهذا القرآن, لكفر. 
وعناده, فما له من هاد يهديه ويوفقه


*" أفمن يتقي بوجهه سوء العذاب يوم القيامة وقيل للظالمين ذوقوا ما كنتم تكسبون " (24)*
أفمن يلقى في النار مغلولا- فلا بتهيأ له أن يتقي النار إلا بوجهه؟ لكفره وضلاله- خير أم من ينعم في الجنة؟ لأن الله هداه؟ وقيل يومئذ للظالمين: ذوقوا وبال ما كنتم في الدنيا تكسبون من معاصي الله. 

*" كذب الذين من قبلهم فأتاهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون "(25)* 
كذب الذين من قبل قومك- يا محمد- رسلهم, فجاءهم العذاب من حيث لا يشعرون بمجيئه, 


*" فأذاقهم الله الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أكبر لو كانوا يعلمون " (26)*
فأذاق الله الأمم المكذبة العذاب, الهوان في الدنيا, وأعد لهم عذابا أشد وأشق في الأخرة لو كان هؤلاء المشركون يعلمون أن ما حل بهم, بسب كفرهم وتكذيبهم لاتعظوا. 

*" ولقد ضربنا للناس في هذا القرآن من كل مثل لعلهم يتذكرون " (27)*
ولقد ضربنا لهؤلاء المشركين بالله في هذا القرآن من كل مثل من أمثال القرون الخالية تخويفا وتحذيرا; ليتذكروا فينزجروا عما هم عليه مقيمون من الكفر بالله. 


*" قرآنا عربيا غير ذي عوج لعلهم يتقون " (28)*
وجعلنا هذا القرآن عربيا واضح الألفاظ سهل المعاني, لا لبس فيه ولا انحراف; لعلهم يتقون الله بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (484)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(29)الى الأية(38)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر*


*" ضرب الله مثلا رجلا فيه شركاء متشاكسون ورجلا سلما لرجل هل يستويان مثلا الحمد لله بل أكثرهم لا يعلمون "(29)* 
ضرب الله مثلا عبدا مملوكا لشركاء متنازعين, فهو حيران في إرضائهم, وعدا خالصا لمالك واحد يعرف مراده وما يرضيه, هل يستويان, مثلا؟ لا يستويان, كذلك المشرك هو في حيرة وشك, والمؤمن في راحة واطمئنان. 
فالثناء الكامل التام لله وحده, بل المشركون لا يحلمون الحق فيتبعونه. 


*" إنك ميت وإنهم ميتون " (30)*
إنك- يا محمد- ميت وإنهم ميتون, 

*" ثم إنكم يوم القيامة عند ربكم تختصمون " (31)*
ثم إنكم جميعا- أيها الناس, يوم القيامة عند ربكم تتنازعون, فيحكم بينكم بالعدل والإنصاف. 

*" فمن أظلم ممن كذب على الله وكذب بالصدق إذ جاءه أليس في جهنم مثوى للكافرين " (32)*
لا أحد أظلم ممن افترى على الله الكذب: بأن نسب إليه ما لا يليق به كالشريك والولد, أو قال: أوحي إلي, ولم يوح إليه شيء, ولا أحد أظلم ممن كذب بالحق الذي نزل على محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
أليس في النار مأوى ومسكن لمن كفر بالله, ولم يصدق محمدا صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ بلى. 


*" والذي جاء بالصدق وصدق به أولئك هم المتقون " (33)*
والذي جاء بالصدق في قوله وعمله من الأنبياء وأتباعهم, وصدق به إيمانا وعملا, أولئك هم الذين جمعوا خصال التقوى, وفي مقدمة هؤلاء خاتم الأنبياء والمرسلين محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والمؤمنون به, العاملون بشريعته من الصحابة, رضي الله عنهم, فمن بعدهم إلى يوم الدين. 

*" لهم ما يشاءون عند ربهم ذلك جزاء المحسنين " (34)*
لهم ما يشاؤون عند ربهم من أصناف اللذات, المشتهيات؟ ذلك جزاء من أطاع ربه حق الطاعة, وعبده حق العبادة. 

*" ليكفر الله عنهم أسوأ الذي عملوا ويجزيهم أجرهم بأحسن الذي كانوا يعملون "(35)* 
ليكفر الله عنهم أسوأ الذي عملوا في الدنيا من الأعمال؟ بسبب ما كان منهم من توبة وإنابة مما اجترحوا من السيئات فيها, ويثيبهم الله على طاعتهم في الدنيا بأحسن ما كانوا يعملون, وهو الجنة. 

*" أليس الله بكاف عبده ويخوفونك بالذين من دونه ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد " (36)*
أليس الله بكاف عبده محمدا وعيد المشركين وكيدهم من أن ينالوه بسوء؟ بلى إنه سيكفيه في أمر دينه ودنياه, ويدفع عنه من أراده بسوء, ويخوفونك- يا محمد- بآلهتهم التي زعموا أنها ستؤذيك. 
ومن يخذله الله فيضله عن طريق الحق, فما له من هاد يهديه إليه. 

*" ومن يهد الله فما له من مضل أليس الله بعزيز ذي انتقام " (37)*
ومن يوفقه الله للإيمان به والعمل بكتابه واتباع رسوله فما له من مضل عن الحق الذي هو عليه أليس الله بعزيز في انتقامه من كفرة خلقه, وممن عصاه؟ 


*" ولئن سألتهم من خلق السماوات والأرض ليقولن الله قل أفرأيتم ما تدعون من دون الله إن أرادني الله بضر هل هن كاشفات ضره أو أرادني برحمة هل هن ممسكات رحمته قل حسبي الله عليه يتوكل المتوكلون " (38)*
ولئن سألت- يا محمد- هؤلاء المشركين الذين يعبدون غير الله: من خلق هذه السموات والأرض؟ ليقولن: خلقهن الله, فهم يقرون بالخالق. 
قل لهم, هل تستطيع هذه الآلهة التي تشركونها مع الله أن تبعد عني أذى قدره الله علي, أو تزيل مكروها لحق بي؟ وهل تستطيع أن تمنع نفعا يسره الله لي, أو تحبس رحمة الله عني؟ إنهم سيقولون : لا تستطيع ذلك. 
قل لهم: حسبي الله وسيكفيني, كل ما أهمني عليه يعتمد المعتمدون في جلب مصالحهم ودفع مضارهم, فالذي بيده وحده الكفاية هو حبي, ريكفيني كل ما أمشي.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (485)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(39)الى الأية(47)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر*


*" قل يا قوم اعملوا على مكانتكم إني عامل فسوف تعلمون " (39)*
فل- يا محمد- لقومك المعاندين: اعملوا على حالتكم التي رضيتموها لأنفسكم, حيث عبدتم من لا يستحق العبادة, وليس له من الأمر شيء, إني عامل على ما أمرت به من التوجه لله وحده في أقوالي وأفعالي, 


*" من يأتيه عذاب يخزيه ويحل عليه عذاب مقيم " (40)*
فسوف تعلمون من يأتيه عذاب يهينه في الحياة الدنيا, ويحل عليه في الآخرة عذاب دائم؟ لا يحول عنه ولا يزول. 

*" إنا أنزلنا عليك الكتاب للناس بالحق فمن اهتدى فلنفسه ومن ضل فإنما يضل عليها وما أنت عليهم بوكيل "(41)* 
إنا أنزلنا عليك- يا محمد- القرآن بالحق هداية للعالمين, إلى طريق الرشاد, فمن اهتدى بنوره, وعمل بما فيه, واستقام على منهجه, فنفع ذلك يعود على نفسه, ومن ضل بعد ما تبين له الهدى, فإنما يعود ضرره على نفسه, ولن يضر الله شيئا, وما أنت- يا محمد- عليهم بوكيل تحفظ أعمالهم, وتحاسبهم عليها, وتجبرهم على ما تشاء, ما عليك إلا البلاغ. 


*" الله يتوفى الأنفس حين موتها والتي لم تمت في منامها فيمسك التي قضى عليها الموت ويرسل الأخرى إلى أجل مسمى إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكرون " (42)*
الله- سبحانه وتعالى- هو الذي يقبض الأنفس حين موتها, وهذه الوفاة الكبرى, وفاة الموت بانقضاء الأجل, ويقبض التي لم تمت في منامها, وهي الموتة الصغرى, فيحبس من هاتين النفسين النفس التي قضى عليها الموت, وهي نفس من مات, ويرسل النفس الأخرى إلى استكمال أجلها ورزقها, وذلك بإعادتها إلى جسم صاحبها, إن في قبض الله نفس الميت والنائم وإرساله نفس النائم, وحبسه نفس الميت لدلائل واضحة على قدرة الله لمن تفكر وتدبر. 

*" أم اتخذوا من دون الله شفعاء قل أولو كانوا لا يملكون شيئا ولا يعقلون " (43)*
أم اتخذ هؤلاء المشركون بالله من دونه آلهتهم التي يعبدونها شفعاء, تشفع لهم عند الله في حاجاتهم؟ قل- يا محمد- لهم: اتتخذونها شفعاء كما تزعمون, ولو كانت الآلهة لا تملك شيئا, ولا تعقل عبادتهم لها؟ 


*" قل لله الشفاعة جميعا له ملك السماوات والأرض ثم إليه ترجعون " (44)*
قل- يا محمد- لهؤلاء المشركين: لله الشفاعة جميعا, له ملك السموات والأرض وما فيهما, فالأمر كله لله وحده, ولا يشفع أحد عنده إلا بإذنه, فهو الذي يملك السموات والأرض ويتصرف فيهما, فالواجب أن تطلب الشفاعة ممن يملكها, وأن تخلص له العبادة, ولا تطلب من هذه الآلهة التي لا تضر ولا تنفع, ثم إليه ترجعون بعد مماتكم للحساب والجزاء. 

*" وإذا ذكر الله وحده اشمأزت قلوب الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة وإذا ذكر الذين من دونه إذا هم يستبشرون " (45)*
وإذا ذكر الله وحده نفرت قلوب الذين لا يؤمنون بالمعاد والبعث بعد الممات, وإذا ذكر الذين من دونه من الأصنام والأوثان والأولياء إذا هم يفرحون؟ لكون الشرك موافقا لأهوائهم. 

*" قل اللهم فاطر السماوات والأرض عالم الغيب والشهادة أنت تحكم بين عبادك في ما كانوا فيه يختلفون " (46)*
قل: اللهم يا خالق السموات والأرض ومبدعها على غير مال سبق, عالم السر والعلانية, أنت تفصل بين عبادك يوم القيامة فيما كانوا فيه يختلفون من القول فيك, وفي عظمتك وسلطانك والإيمان بك وبرسولك, اهدني لما اختلف فيه من الحق بإذنك, إنك تهدي من تشاء إلى صراط مستقيم وكان هذا من دعائه صلى الله عليه وسلم, وهو تعليم للعباد بالالتجاء إلى الله تعالى, ودعائه بأسمائه الحسنى وصفاته العلى. 


*" ولو أن للذين ظلموا ما في الأرض جميعا ومثله معه لافتدوا به من سوء العذاب يوم القيامة وبدا لهم من الله ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون " (47)*
ولو أن لهؤلاء المشركين بالله ما في الأرض جميعا من مال وذخائر, ومثله معه مضاعفا, لبذلوه يوم القيامة؟ ليقتدرا به من سوء العذاب, ولو بذلوا وافتدوا به ما قبل منهم, ولا أغنى عنهم من عذاب الله شيئا, وظهر لهم يومئذ من أمر الله وعذابه ما لم يكونوا يحتسبون في الدنيا أنه نازل بهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (486)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(48)الى الأية(56)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر*


*" وبدا لهم سيئات ما كسبوا وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون " (48)*
وظهر لهؤلاء المكذبين يوم الحساب جزاء سيئاتهم التي اقترفوها, حيث نسبوا إلى الله ما لا يليق به, وارتكبوا المعاصي في حياتهم, وأحاط بهم من كل جانب عذاب أليم؟ عقابا لهم على استهزائهم بالإنذار بالعذاب الذي كان الرسول يعذبهم به, ولا يأبهون له. 

*" فإذا مس الإنسان ضر دعانا ثم إذا خولناه نعمة منا قال إنما أوتيته على علم بل هي فتنة ولكن أكثرهم لا يعلمون " (49)*
فاذا أصاب الإنسان شدة وضر, طلب من رده أن يفرج عنه, فإذا كشفنا عنه ما أصابه وأعطيناه نعمة منا عاد بربه كافرا, ولفضله منكرا, وقال: إن الذي أوتيته إنما هو على علم من الله أني له أهل ومستحق, بل ذلك فتنة يبتلي الله بها عباده؟ لينظر من يشكره ممن يكفره, ولكن أكثرهم- لجهلهم وسوء ظنهم وقولهم- لا يعلمون؟ فلذلك يحذون الفتنة منحة. 


*" قد قالها الذين من قبلهم فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون " (50)*
قد قال مقالتهم هذه من قبلهم من الأمم الخالية المكذبة؟ فما أغنى عنهم حين جاءهم العذاب ما كانوا يكسبونه من الأموال والأولاد. 

*" فأصابهم سيئات ما كسبوا والذين ظلموا من هؤلاء سيصيبهم سيئات ما كسبوا وما هم بمعجزين " (51)*
فأصاب الذين قالوا هذه المقالة من الأمم الخالية وبال سيئات ما كسبوا من الأعمال, فعوجلوا بالخزي في الحياة الدنيا, والذين ظلموا أنفسهم من قومك يا محمد, وقالوا هذه المقالة, يصيبهم أيضا وبال سيئات ما كسبوا, كما أصاب الذين من قبلهم, وما هم بفاتنين الله ولا سابقيه. 

*" أولم يعلموا أن الله يبسط الرزق لمن يشاء ويقدر إن في ذلك لآيات لقوم يؤمنون " (52)*
أو لم يعلم هؤلاء أن رزق الله للإنسان لا يدل على حسن حال صاحبه, فإن الله لبالغ حكمته يوسع الرزق لمن يشاء من عباده, صالحا كان أو طالحا, ويضيقه على من يشاء منهم؟ إن في ذلك التوسع والتضييق في الرزق لدلالات واضحات لقوم يصدقون أمر الله ويعملون به. 


*" قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا إنه هو الغفور الرحيم " (53)*
قل- يا محمد- لعبادي الذين تمادوا في المعاصي, وأصرفوا على أنفسهم بإتيان ما تدعوهم إليه من الذنوب: لا تيئسوا من رحمة الله؟ لكثرة ذنوبكم, إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعا لمن تاب منها ورجع عنها مهما كانت, إنه هو الغفور لذنوب التائبين من عباده, الرحيم بهم. 

*" وأنيبوا إلى ربكم وأسلموا له من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب ثم لا تنصرون "(54)* 
وارجعوا إلى ربكم- أيها الناس- بالطاعة والتوبة, واخضعوا له من قبل أن يقع بكم عقابه, ثم لا ينصركم أحد من دون الله. 


*" واتبعوا أحسن ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب بغتة وأنتم لا تشعرون " (55)*
واتبعوا أحسن ما أنزل إليكم من ربكم, وهو القرآن العظيم, وكله حسن, فامتثلوا أوامره, واجتنبوا نواهية من قبل أن يأتيكم العذاب فجأة, وأنتم لا تعلمون به.


*" أن تقول نفس يا حسرتا على ما فرطت في جنب الله وإن كنت لمن الساخرين " (56)*
وأطيعوا ربكم وتوبوا إليه حتى لا تندم نفس وتقول: يا حسرتى على ما ضيعت في الدنيا من العمل بما أمر الله به, وقصرت في طاعته وحقه, وإن كنت في الدنيا لمن المستهزئين بأمر الله وكتابه ورسوله والمؤمنين به.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (487)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(57)الى الأية(66)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر*


*" أو تقول لو أن الله هداني لكنت من المتقين " (57)*
أو تقول: لو أن الله أرشدني إلى دينه لكنت من المتقين الشرك والمعاصي. 

*" أو تقول حين ترى العذاب لو أن لي كرة فأكون من المحسنين " (58)*
أو تقول حين ترى عقاب الله قد أحاط بها يوم الحساب: ليت لي رجعة إلى الحياة الدنيا فأكون فيها من الذين أحسنوا بطاعة ربهم , والعمل بما أمرتهم به الرسل. 

*" بلى قد جاءتك آياتي فكذبت بها واستكبرت وكنت من الكافرين " (59)*
ما القول كما تقول, فد جاءتك آياتي الواضحة الدالة على الحق, فكذبت بها, واستكبرت عن قبولها واتباعها, وكنت من الكافرين بالله ورسله. 

*" ويوم القيامة ترى الذين كذبوا على الله وجوههم مسودة أليس في جهنم مثوى للمتكبرين " (60)*
ويوم القيامة ترى هؤلاء المكذبين الذين وصفوا ربهم بما لا يليق به, ونسبوا إليه الشريك والولد وجوههم مسودة. 
أليس في جهنم مأوى ومسكن لمن تكبر على الله, فامتنع من توحيده وطاعته؟ بلى. 


*" وينجي الله الذين اتقوا بمفازتهم لا يمسهم السوء ولا هم يحزنون " (61)*
وينجي الله من جهنم وعذابها الذين اتقوا ربهم بأداء فرائضه واجتناب نواهيه بفوزهم وتحقق أمنيتهم, وهي الظفر بالجنة, لا يمسهم من عذاب جهنم شيء, ولا هم يحزنون على ما فاتهم من حظوظ الدنيا.

*" الله خالق كل شيء وهو على كل شيء وكيل " (62)*
الله تعالى هو خالق الأشياء كلها, وربها ومليكها والمتصرف فيها, وكل تحت تدبيره وقهره, وهو على كل شيء وكيل. 


*" له مقاليد السماوات والأرض والذين كفروا بآيات الله أولئك هم الخاسرون " (63)*
لله مفاتيح خزائن السموات والأرض, يعطي منها خلقه كيف يشاء والذين جحدوا بآيات القرآن وما فيها من الدلائل الواضحة, أولئك هم الخاسرون في الدنيا بخذلانهم عن الإيمان, وفي الآخرة بخلودهم في النار. 

*" قل أفغير الله تأمروني أعبد أيها الجاهلون "(64)* 
قل- يا محمد- لمشركي قومك: أفغير الله أيها الجاهلون بالله تأمرونن أن أعبد, ولا تصلح العبادة لشيء سواه؟ 

*" ولقد أوحي إليك وإلى الذين من قبلك لئن أشركت ليحبطن عملك ولتكونن من الخاسرين " (65)*
ولقد أوحي إليك- يا محمد- وإلى من قبلك من الرسل: لئن أشركت بالله غيره ليبطلن عملك, ولتكونن من الهالكين الخاسرين دينك وآخرتك, لأنه لا تقبل مع الشرك عمل صالح. 


*" بل الله فاعبد وكن من الشاكرين " (66)*
بل الله فاعبد- يا محمد- مخلصا له العبادة وحده لا شريك له, وكن من الشاكرين لله نعمه

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (488)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزمر
من الأية(67)الى الأية(75)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزمر*
*" وما قدروا الله حق قدره والأرض جميعا قبضته يوم القيامة والسماوات مطويات بيمينه سبحانه وتعالى عما يشركون "(67)* 
وما عظم هؤلاء المشركون الله حق تعظيمه; إذ عبدوا معه غيره مما لا ينفع ولا يضر, فسووا المخلوق مع عجزه بالخالق العظيم, الذي من عظيم فدرته أن جميع الأرض في فبضته يوم القيامة, والسموات مطويات بيمينه, تنزه وتعاظم سبحانه وتعالى عما يشرك به هؤلاء المشركون وفي الآية دليل على إثبات القبضة, واليمين, والطي, لله كما يليق بجلاله وعظمته, من غير تكييف ولا 

*" ونفخ في الصور فصعق من في السماوات ومن في الأرض إلا من شاء الله ثم نفخ فيه أخرى فإذا هم قيام ينظرون " (68)*
ونفخ في " القرن " فمات كل من في السموات والأرض, إلا من شاء الله عدم موته, ثم نفخ الملك فيه نفخة ثانية مؤذنا بإحياء جميع الخلائق للحساب أمام ربهم, فإذا هم قيام من قبورهم ينظرون ماذا يفعل الله بهم؟ 

*" وأشرقت الأرض بنور ربها ووضع الكتاب وجيء بالنبيين والشهداء وقضي بينهم بالحق وهم لا يظلمون " (69)*
وأضاءت الأرض يوم القيامة إذا تجلى الحق جل وعلا للخلائق لفصل القضاء, ونشرت الملائكة صحيفة كل فرد, وجيء بالنبيين والشهود على الأم؟ ليسأل الله النبيين عن التبليغ وعما أجابتهم به أممهم, كما تأتي أمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم؟ لتشهد بتبليغ الرسل السابقين لأممهم إذا أنكرت هذا التبليغ, فتقوم الحجة على الأمم, وقضى رب العالمين بين العباد بالعدل التام, وهم لا يظلمون شيئا بنقص ثواب أو زيادة عقاب. 

*" ووفيت كل نفس ما عملت وهو أعلم بما يفعلون " (70)*
ووفى الله كل نفس جزاء عملها من خير وضر, وهو سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بما يفعلون في الدنيا من طاعة أو معصية

*" وسيق الذين كفروا إلى جهنم زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها فتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها ألم يأتكم رسل منكم يتلون عليكم آيات ربكم وينذرونكم لقاء يومكم هذا قالوا بلى ولكن حقت كلمة العذاب على الكافرين " (71)*
وسيق الذين كفروا بالله ورسله إلى جهنم جماعات, حتى إذا جاؤوها فتح الخزنة الموكلون بها أبوابها السبعة, وزجروهم قائلين: كيف تعصون الله وتجحدون ربوبيته؟ ألم يرسل إليكم رسلا منكم يتلون عليكم أيات ربكم, ويحذرونكم أهوال هذا اليوم؟ قالوا مقرين بذنبهم, بلى قد جاءت رسل ربنا بالحق, وحذرونا هذا اليوم, ولكن وجبت كلمة الله أن عذابه لأهل الكفر به. 

*" قيل ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين " (72)*
قيل للجاحدين إهانة لهم وإذلالا: ادخلوا أبواب جهنم ماكثين فيها أبدا, ففتح مصير المتعالين على الإيمان بالله والعمل بشرعه. 

*" وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم إلى الجنة زمرا حتى إذا جاءوها وفتحت أبوابها وقال لهم خزنتها سلام عليكم طبتم فادخلوها خالدين " (73)*
وسيق الذين اتقوا ربهم بتوحيده والعمل بطاعته إلى الجنة جماعات, حتى إذا جاؤوها وجدوا أبوالها مفتوحة, فترحب بهم الملائكة الموكلون بالجنة, ويحيونهم بالبشر والسرور; لطهارتهم من آثار المعاصي قائلين لهم: سلام عليكم من كل آفة, طابت أحوالكم, فادخلوا الجنة خالدين فيها. 

*" وقالوا الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده وأورثنا الأرض نتبوأ من الجنة حيث نشاء فنعم أجر العاملين " (74)*
وقال المؤمنون: الحمد لله الذي صدقنا وعده الذي, عدنا إياه على ألسنة رسله, وأورثنا أرض الجنة ننزل منها في أي مكان شئنا, فنعم ثواب المحسنين الذين اجتهدوا في طاعة ربهم. 


*" وترى الملائكة حافين من حول العرش يسبحون بحمد ربهم وقضي بينهم بالحق وقيل الحمد لله رب العالمين "(75)* 
وترى- يا محمد- الملائكة محيطين بعرض الرحمن, ينزهون ربهم عن كل ما لا يليق به, وقضى الله سبحانه وتعالى بين الخلائق بالحق والعدل, فأسكن أهل الإيمان الجنة, وأهل الكفر النار, وقيل: الحمد لله رب العالمين على ما قضى به بين أهل الجنة وأهل النار, حمد فضل وإحسان, وحمد عدل وحكمة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (489)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(1)الى الأية(10)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر
**" حم " (1)
*
(حم) سبق الكلام على الحروف المقطعة في أول سورة البقرة. 


*" تنزيل الكتاب من الله العزيز العليم " (2)*
تنزيل القرآن على النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من عند الله- عز وجل- العزيز الذي قهر بعزته كل مخلوق, العليم بكل شيء. 


*" غافر الذنب وقابل التوب شديد العقاب ذي الطول لا إله إلا هو إليه المصير " (3)*
غافر الذنب للمذنبين, وقابل التوب من التائبين, شديد العقاب على من تجرأ على الذنوب, ولم يتب منها, وهو سبحانه وتعالى صاحب الإنعام والتفضل على عباده الطائعين, لا معبود تصلح العبادة له سواه, إليه مصير جميع الخلائق يوم الحساب, فيجازي كلا بما يستحق. 


*" ما يجادل في آيات الله إلا الذين كفروا فلا يغررك تقلبهم في البلاد " (4)*
ما يخاصم في آيات القرآن وأدلته على وحدانية الله, ويقابلها بالباطل إلا الجاحدون الذين جحدوا توحيده, فلا يغررك- يا محمد- ترددهم في البلاد بأنواع التجارات والمكاسب, ونعيم الدنيا وزهرتها. 


*" كذبت قبلهم قوم نوح والأحزاب من بعدهم وهمت كل أمة برسولهم ليأخذوه وجادلوا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق فأخذتهم فكيف كان عقاب " (5)*
كذبت قبل هؤلاء الكفار قوم نوح ومن تلاهم من الأمم التي أعلنت حربها على الرسل كعاد وثمود, حيث عزموا على إيذائهم وتجمعوا عليهم بالتعذيب أو القتل, وهمت كل أمة من هذه الأمم المكذبة برسولهم ليقلوه, وخاصموا بالباطل؟ ليبطلوا بجدالهم الحق فعاقبتهم, فكيف كان عقابي إياهم عبرة للخلق, وعظة لمن يأتي بعدهم؟ 

*" وكذلك حقت كلمة ربك على الذين كفروا أنهم أصحاب النار " (6)*
وكما حق العقاب على الأمم السابقة التي كذبت رسلها, حق على الذين كفروا أنهم أصحاب النار. 


*" الذين يحملون العرش ومن حوله يسبحون بحمد ربهم ويؤمنون به ويستغفرون للذين آمنوا ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما فاغفر للذين تابوا واتبعوا سبيلك وقهم عذاب الجحيم " (7)*
الذين يحملون عرش الرحمن من الملائكة ومن حول العرش ممن يحف به منهم, ينزهون الله عن كل نقص, ويحمدونه بما هو أهل له, ويؤمنون به حق الإيمان, ويطلبون منه أن يعفو عن المؤمنين, قائلين: ربنا وسعت كل شيء رحمة وعلما, فاغفر للذين تابوا من الشرك والمعاصي, وسلكوا الطريق الذي أمرتهم أن يسلكوه وهو الإسلام, وجنبهم عذاب النار وأهوالها. 


*" ربنا وأدخلهم جنات عدن التي وعدتهم ومن صلح من آبائهم وأزواجهم وذرياتهم إنك أنت العزيز الحكيم " (8)*
ربنا وادخل المؤمنين جنات عدن التي وعدتهم, ومن صلح بالإيمان والعمل الصالح من أبائهم وأزواجهم وأولادهم. 
إنك أنت العزيز القاهر لكل شيء, الحكيم في تدبيره وصنعه


*" وقهم السيئات ومن تق السيئات يومئذ فقد رحمته وذلك هو الفوز العظيم " (9)*
واصرف عنهم سوء عاقبة سيئاتهم, فلا تؤاخذهم بها, ومن تصرف عنه السيئات يوم الحساب فقد رحمته, وأنعمت عليه بالنجاة من عذابك, وذلك هو الظفر العظيم الذي لا فوز مثله. 


*" إن الذين كفروا ينادون لمقت الله أكبر من مقتكم أنفسكم إذ تدعون إلى الإيمان فتكفرون " (10)*
إن الجاحدين بالله عندما يعاينون أهوال النار بأنفسهم, يمقتون أنفسهم أشد المقت, وعند ذلك يناديهم خزنة جهنم: لمقت الله لكم في الدنيا- حين طلب منكم الإيمان به واتباع رسله, فأبيتم- أكبر من بغضكم لأنفسكم الآن, بعد أن أدركتم أنكم تستحقون سخط الله وعذابه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (490)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(11)الى الأية(19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر*


*" قالوا ربنا أمتنا اثنتين وأحييتنا اثنتين فاعترفنا بذنوبنا فهل إلى خروج من سبيل " (11)*
فال الكافرون: ربنا أمتنا مرتين: حين كنا في بطون أمهاتنا نطفا قبل نفخ الروح, وحين انقضى أجلنا في الحياة الدنيا, وأحييتنا مرتين: في دار الدنيا, يوم ولدنا, ويوم بعثنا من قبورنا, فنحن الآن نقر بأخطائنا السابقة؟ فهل لنا من طريق نخرج به من النار, وتعيدنا به إلى الدنيا؟ لنعمل بطاعتك؟ ولكن هيهات أن ينفعهم هذا الاعتراف. 


*" ذلكم بأنه إذا دعي الله وحده كفرتم وإن يشرك به تؤمنوا فالحكم لله العلي الكبير " (12)*
ذلكم العذاب الذي لكم- أيها الكافرون- بسبب أنكم كنتم إذا دعيتم لتوحيد الله وإخلاص العمل له كفرتم به, وإن يجعل لله شريك تصدقوا بذلك, وتعملوا به فالله سبحانه وتعالى هو الحاكم في خلقه, العادل الذي لا يجور, يهدي من يشاء ويضل من يشاء ويرحم من يشاء ويعذب من يشاء, لا إله إلا هو الذي له العلو المطلق, وله الكبرياء والعظمة. 


*" هو الذي يريكم آياته وينزل لكم من السماء رزقا وما يتذكر إلا من ينيب " (13)*
هو الذي يظهر لكم- أيها الناس- قدرته بما تشاهدونه من الآيات العظيمة الدالة على كمال خالقها ومبدعها, وينزل لكم من الماء مطرا ترزقون به, وما يتذكر بهذه الآيات إلا من يرجع إلى طاعة الله, ويخلص له العبادة. 

*" فادعوا الله مخلصين له الدين ولو كره الكافرون " (14)*
فأخلصوا- أيها المؤمنون- لله وحده العبادة والدعاء, وخالفوا المشركين في مسلكهم, ولو أغضبهم ذلك, فلا تبالوا بهم. 


*" رفيع الدرجات ذو العرش يلقي الروح من أمره على من يشاء من عباده لينذر يوم التلاق " (15)*
إن الله هو العلي الأعلى الذي ارتفعت درجاته ارتفاعا باين به مخلوقاته, وارتفع به قدره, وهو صاحب العرش العظيم, ومن رحمته بعباده أن يرسل إليهم رسلا يلقي إليهم الوحي الذي يحيون به, فيكونون على بصيرة من أمرهم؟ لتخوف الرسل عباد الله, وتنذرهم يوم القيامة الذي يلتقي فيه الأولون والآخرون. 

*" يوم هم بارزون لا يخفى على الله منهم شيء لمن الملك اليوم لله الواحد القهار " (16)*
يوم القيامة تظهر الخلائق أمام ربهم, لا يخفى على الله منهم ولا من أعمالهم التي عملوها في الدنيا شيء, يقول الله سبحانه: لمن الملك والتصرف في هذا اليوم؟ فيجيب نفسه: لله المتفرد بأسمائه وصفاته وأفعاله, القهار الذي قهر جميع الخلائق بقدرته وعزته. 


*" اليوم تجزى كل نفس بما كسبت لا ظلم اليوم إن الله سريع الحساب " (17)*
اليوم تثاب كل نفس بما كسبت في الدنيا من خير وشر, لا ظلم لأحد اليوم بزيادة في سيئاته أو نقص من حسناته. 
إن الله سبحانه وتعالى سريع الحساب, فلا تستبطئوا ذلك اليوم؟ فإنه قريب. 

*" وأنذرهم يوم الآزفة إذ القلوب لدى الحناجر كاظمين ما للظالمين من حميم ولا شفيع يطاع " (18)*
وحذر- يا محمد- الناس من يوم القيامة القريب, وإن استبعدوه, إذ قلوب العباد من مخافة عقاب الله قد ارتفعت من صدورهم, فتعلقت بحلوقهم, وهم ممتلئون غما وحزنا. 
ما للظالمين من قريب ولا صاحب, ولا شفيع يشفع لهم عند ربهم, فيستجاب له. 


*" يعلم خائنة الأعين وما تخفي الصدور " (19)*
يعلم الله سبحانه ما تختلسه العيون من نظرات, وما يضمره الإنسان في نفسه من خير أو شر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (491)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(20)الى الأية(28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر*


*" والله يقضي بالحق والذين يدعون من دونه لا يقضون بشيء إن الله هو السميع البصير " (20)*


والله سبحانه يقضي بين الناس بالعدل فيما يستحقونه, والذين يعبدون من دون الله من الآلهة لا يقضون بشيء؟ لعجزهم عن ذلك. 
إن الله هو السميع لما تنطق به ألسنتكم, البصير بأفعالكم وأعمالكم. 


*" أولم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين كانوا من قبلهم كانوا هم أشد منهم قوة وآثارا في الأرض فأخذهم الله بذنوبهم وما كان لهم من الله من واق " (21)*


أولم يسر في الأرض هؤلاء المكذبون برسالتك يا محمد, فينظروا كيف كان خاتمة الأمم السابقة قبلهم؟ كانوا أشد منهم بطشا, وأبقى في الأرض أثارا, فلم تنفعهم شدة قواهم وظم أجسامهم, فأخذهم الله بعقوبته بسبب كفرهم واكتسابهم الآثام, وما كان لهم من عذاب الله من واق يقيهم منه, فيدفعه عنهم. 


*" ذلك بأنهم كانت تأتيهم رسلهم بالبينات فكفروا فأخذهم الله إنه قوي شديد العقاب "(22)* 


ذلك العذاب الذي حل بالمكذبين السابقين, كان بسبب موقفهم من رسل الله الذين جاؤوا بالدلائل القاطعة على صدق دعواهم, فكفروا بهم, وكذبوهم, فأخذهم الله بعقابه, إنه سبحانه قوي لا يغلبه أحد, شديد العقاب لمن كفر به وعصاه. 


*" ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا وسلطان مبين " (23)*


ولقد أرسلنا موسى بآياتنا العظيمة الدالة على حقيقة ما أرسل به, وحجة واضحة بينة على صدقه في دعوته, وبطلان ما كان عليه من أرسل إليهم. 


*" إلى فرعون وهامان وقارون فقالوا ساحر كذاب " (24)*


إلى فرعون ملك مصرا, وهامان, وزيره, وقارون صاحب الأموال والكنوز, فأنكروا رسالته واستكبروا, وقالوا عنه: إنه ساحر كذاب, فكيف يزعم أنه أرسل للناس رسولا؟ 


*" فلما جاءهم بالحق من عندنا قالوا اقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا معه واستحيوا نساءهم وما كيد الكافرين إلا في ضلال " (25)*


فلما جاء مؤسى فرعون وهامان وقارون بالمعجزات الظاهرة من عندنا, لم يكتفوا بمعارضتها وإنكارها, بل قالوا: اقتلوا أبناء الذين آمنوا معه, واستبقوا نساءهم للخدمة والاسترتاق. 
وما تدبير أهل الكفر إلا في ذهاب وهلاك. 


*" وقال فرعون ذروني أقتل موسى وليدع ربه إني أخاف أن يبدل دينكم أو أن يظهر في الأرض الفساد "(26)* 


وقال فرعون لأشراف قومه: اتركوني أقتل موسى, ليدع ربه الذي يزعم أنه أرسله إلينا, فيمنعه منا, إني أخاف أن يبدل دينكم الذي أنتم عليه, أو أن يظهر في أرض " مصر " الفساد. 


*" وقال موسى إني عذت بربي وربكم من كل متكبر لا يؤمن بيوم الحساب " (27)*


وقال موسى لفرعون وملئه: إني استجرت بربي وربكم- أيها القوم- من كل مستكبر عن توحيد الله وطاعته, لا يؤمن بيوم يحاسب الله فيه خلقه. 


*" وقال رجل مؤمن من آل فرعون يكتم إيمانه أتقتلون رجلا أن يقول ربي الله وقد جاءكم بالبينات من ربكم وإن يك كاذبا فعليه كذبه وإن يك صادقا يصبكم بعض الذي يعدكم إن الله لا يهدي من هو مسرف كذاب " (28)*


وقال رجل مؤمن بالله من آل فرعون, يكتم إيمانه منكرا على قومه: كيف تستحلون قتل رجل لا جرم له عندكم إلا أن يقول ربي الله, وقد جاءكم بالبراهين القاطعة من ربكم على صدق ما يقول؟ فإن يك موسى كاذبا فإن وبال كذبه عائد عليه وحده, وإن يك صادقا لحقكم بعض الذي يتوعدكم به, إن الله لا يوفق للحق من هو متجاوز للحد, بترك الحق, والإقبال على الباطل, كذاب بنسبته ما أسرف فيه إلى الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (492)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(29)الى الأية(38)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر*


*" يا قوم لكم الملك اليوم ظاهرين في الأرض فمن ينصرنا من بأس الله إن جاءنا قال فرعون ما أريكم إلا ما أرى وما أهديكم إلا سبيل الرشاد "(29)* 


يا قوم لكم السلطان اليوم ظاهرين في الأرض على بني إسرائيل, فمن يدفع عنا عذاب الله إن حل بنا؟ قال فرعون لقومه مجيبا: ما أريكم- أيها الناس- من الرأي والنصيحة إلا ما أرى لنفسي ولكم صلاحا وصوابا, وما أدعوكم إلا إلى طريق الحق والصواب. 


*" وقال الذي آمن يا قوم إني أخاف عليكم مثل يوم الأحزاب " (30)*


وقال الرجل المؤمن من آل فرعون لفرعون, وملئه واعظا ومحذرا: إني أخاف عليكم إن قتلتم موسى, مثل يوم الأحزاب الذين تحزبوا على أنبيائهم. 

*" مثل دأب قوم نوح وعاد وثمود والذين من بعدهم وما الله يريد ظلما للعباد " (31)*


مثل عادة قوم نوح وعاد وثمود ومن جاء بعدهم في الكفر والتكذيب, أهلكهم الله بسبب ذلك. 
وما الله سبحانه يريد ظلما للعباد, فيعذبهم بغير ذنب أذنبوه تعالى الله عن الظلم والنقص علوا كبيرا. 


*" ويا قوم إني أخاف عليكم يوم التناد " (32)*


ويا قوم إني أخاف عليكم عقاب يوم ينادي فيه بعض الناس بعضا; من هول الموقف يوم القيامة. 

*" يوم تولون مدبرين ما لكم من الله من عاصم ومن يضلل الله فما له من هاد " (33)*


يوم تولون ذاهبين هاربين, ما لكم من الله من مانع يمنعكم وناصر ينصركم. 
ومن يخذله الله ولم يوفقه إلى رشده, فما له من هاد يهديه إلى الحق والصواب. 


*" ولقد جاءكم يوسف من قبل بالبينات فما زلتم في شك مما جاءكم به حتى إذا هلك قلتم لن يبعث الله من بعده رسولا كذلك يضل الله من هو مسرف مرتاب " (34)*


ولقد أرسل الله إليكم النبي الكريم يوسف بن يعقوب عليهما السلام من قبل موسى, بالدلائل الواضحة على صدقه, وأمركم بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له, فما زلتم مرتابين مما جاءكم به في حياته, حتى إذا مات ازداد شككم وشرككم, وقلتم : إن الله لن يرسل من بعده رسولا, مثل ذلك الضلال يضل الله كل متجاوز للحق, شاك في وحدانية الله تعالى, فلا يوفقه إلى الهدى والرشاد. 


*" الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم كبر مقتا عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا كذلك يطبع الله على كل قلب متكبر جبار " (35)*


الذين يخاصمون في أيات الله وحججه لدفعها من غير أن يكون لديهم حجة مقبولة, كبر ذلك الجدال مقتا عند الله وعند الذين آمنوا, كما ختم بالضلال وحجب عن الهدى قلوب هؤلاء المخاصمين, يختم الله على قلب كل مستكبر عن توحيد الله وطاعته, جبار بكثرة ظلمه وعدوانه. 


*" وقال فرعون يا هامان ابن لي صرحا لعلي أبلغ الأسباب " (36)*


وقال فرعون مكذبا لموسى في دعوته إلى الإقرار برب العالمين والتسليم له: يا هامان إبن لي بناء عظيما; لعلي أبلغ أبواب السموات وما يوصلني إليها, 


*" أسباب السماوات فأطلع إلى إله موسى وإني لأظنه كاذبا وكذلك زين لفرعون سوء عمله وصد عن السبيل وما كيد فرعون إلا في تباب " (37)*


فأنظر إلى إله موسى بنفسي, وإني لأظن موسى كاذبا في دعواه أن لنا ربا, وأنه فوق السموات, وهكذا زين لفرعون عمله السيء فرآه حسنا, وصد عن سبيل الحق؟ بسبب الباطل الذي زين له, وما احتيال فرعون وتدبيره لإيهام الناس أنه محق, وموسى مبطل إلا في خسار وبوار, لا يفيده إلا الشقاء في الدنيا والآخرة. 


*" وقال الذي آمن يا قوم اتبعون أهدكم سبيل الرشاد " (38)*


وقال الذي آمن معيدا نصيحته لقومه : يا قوم اتبعون أهدكم طريق الرشد والصواب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (493)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(39)الى الأية(47)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر*


*" يا قوم إنما هذه الحياة الدنيا متاع وإن الآخرة هي دار القرار " (39)*


يا قوم إن هذه الحياة الدنيا حياة يتنعم الناس فيها قليلا, ثم تنقطع وتزول, فينبغي ألا تركنوا إليها, وإن الدار الآخرة بما فيها من النعيم المقيم هي محل الإقامة التي تستقرون فيها, فينبغي لكم أن تؤثروها, وتعملوا لها العمل الصالح الذي يسعدكم فيها. 


*" من عمل سيئة فلا يجزى إلا مثلها ومن عمل صالحا من ذكر أو أنثى وهو مؤمن فأولئك يدخلون الجنة يرزقون فيها بغير حساب "(40)* 


من عصى الله في حياته وانحرف عن طريق الهدى, فلا يجزى في الآخرة إلا عقابا يساوي معصيته, ومن أطاع الله وعمل صالحا بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه, ذكرا كان أو أنثى, وهو مؤمن بالله موحد له, فأولئك يدخلون الجنة, يرزقهم الله فيها من ثمارها ونعيمها ولذاتها بغير حساب. 


*" ويا قوم ما لي أدعوكم إلى النجاة وتدعونني إلى النار " (41)*


ويا قوم كيف أدعوكم إلى الإيمان بالله واتباع رسوله موسى, وهي دعوة تنتهي بكم إلى الجنة والبعد عن أهوال النار, وأنتم تدعونني إلى عمل يؤدي إلى عذاب الله وعقوبته في النار؟ 


*" تدعونني لأكفر بالله وأشرك به ما ليس لي به علم وأنا أدعوكم إلى العزيز الغفار "(42)* 


تدعونني لأكفر بالله, وأشرك به ما ليس لي به علم أنه يستحق العبادة من دونه- وهذا من أكبر الذنوب وأقبحها- وأنا أدعوكم إلى الطريق الموصل إلى الله العزيز في انتقامه, الغفار لمن تاب إليه بعد معصيته. 

*" لا جرم أنما تدعونني إليه ليس له دعوة في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة وأن مردنا إلى الله وأن المسرفين هم أصحاب النار " (43)*


حقا أن ما تدعونني إلى الاعتقاد به لا يستحق الدعوة إليه, ولا يلجأ إليه في الدنيا ولا في الآخرة لعجزه ونقصه, واعلموا أن مصير الخلائق كلها إلى الله سبحانه, وهو يجازي كل عامل بعمله, وأن الذين تعدوا حدوده بالمعاصي وسفك الدماء والكفر هم أهل النار. 


*" فستذكرون ما أقول لكم وأفوض أمري إلى الله إن الله بصير بالعباد " (44)*


فلما نصحهم ولم يطيعوه قال لهم: فستذكرون أني نصحت لكم وذكرتكم, وصوت تندمون حيث لا ينفع الندم, وألجأ إلى الله, وأعتصم به, وأتوكل عليه. 
إن الله سبحانه وتعالى بصير بأحوال العباد, وما يستحقونه من جزاء, لا يخفى عليه شيء منها. 


*" فوقاه الله سيئات ما مكروا وحاق بآل فرعون سوء العذاب " (45)*


فوقى الله سبحانه ذلك الرجل المزمن الموفق عقوبات مكر فرعون وآله, وحل بهم سوء العذاب حيث أغرقهم الله عن آخرهم. 

*" النار يعرضون عليها غدوا وعشيا ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا آل فرعون أشد العذاب " (46)*


لقد أصابهم الغرق أولا, وملكوا, ثم يعذبون في قبورهم حيث النار, يعرضون عيها صباحا ومساء إلى وقت الحساب, ويوم تقوم الساعة أدخلوا آل فرعون النار؟ جزاء ما اقترفوه من أعمال السوء وهذه الآية أصل في إثبات عذاب القبر. 

*" وإذ يتحاجون في النار فيقول الضعفاء للذين استكبروا إنا كنا لكم تبعا فهل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار " (47)*


وإذ يتخاصم أهل النار, ويعاتب بعضهم بعضا, فجتبي الأتباع المقلدون على رؤسائهم المستكبرين الذين أضلوهم, وزينوا لهم طريق الشقاء, قائلين لهم: هل أنتم مغنون عنا نصيبا من النار بتحملكم قسطا من عذابنا؟

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (494)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(48)الى الأية(57)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر*


*" قال الذين استكبروا إنا كل فيها إن الله قد حكم بين العباد " (48)*


قال الرؤساء المتكبرون مبينين عجزهم: لا نتحمل عنكم شيئا من عذاب النار, وكلنا فيها, لا خلاص لنا منها, إن الله قد قسم بيننا العذاب بقدر ما يستحق كل منا بقضائه العادل. 


*" وقال الذين في النار لخزنة جهنم ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يوما من العذاب " (49)*


وقال الذين في النار من المستكبرين والضعفاء لخزنة جهنم: ادعوا ربكم يخفف عنا يوما واحدا من العذاب؟ كي تحصل لنا بعض الراحة. 


*" قالوا أو لم تك تأتيكم رسلكم بالبينات قالوا بلى قالوا فادعوا وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضلال " (50)*


قال خزنة جهنم لهم توبيخا: هذا الدعاء لا ينفعكم في شيء, أولم تأتكم رسلكم بالحجج الواضحة من الله فكذبتموهم؟ فاعترف الجاحدون بذلك وقالوا: بلى فتبرأ خزنة جهنم منهم وقالوا: نحن لا ندعو لكم, ولا نشفع فيكم, فادعوا أنتم, ولكن هذا الدعاء لا يغني شيئا؟ لأنكم كافرون وما دعاء الكافرين إلا في ضياع لا يقبل, ولا يستجاب. 


*" إنا لننصر رسلنا والذين آمنوا في الحياة الدنيا ويوم يقوم الأشهاد " (51)*


إنا لننصر رسلنا ومن تبعهم من المؤمنين, ونؤيدهم على من آذاهم في حياتهم الدنيا, ويوم القيامة, يوم تشهد فيه الملائكة والأنبياء والمؤمنون على الأمم التي كذبت رسلها, فتشهد بأن الرسل قد بلغوا رسالات ربهم, وأن الأمم كذبتهم. 

*" يوم لا ينفع الظالمين معذرتهم ولهم اللعنة ولهم سوء الدار " (52)*


يوم الحساب لا ينتفع الجاحدون الذين تعدوا حدود الله بما يقدمونه من عذر لتكذيبهم رسل الله, ولهم الطرد من رحمة الله, ولهم الدار السيئة في الآخرة, وهي النار. 


*" ولقد آتينا موسى الهدى وأورثنا بني إسرائيل الكتاب "(53)* 


ولقد آتينا موسى ما يهدي إلى الحق من التوراة والمعجزات, وجعلنا بني إسرائيل يتوارثون التوراة خلفا عن سلف, 


*" هدى وذكرى لأولي الألباب " (54)*


هادية إلى سبيل الرشاد, وموعظة لأصحاب العقول السليمة. 

*" فاصبر إن وعد الله حق واستغفر لذنبك وسبح بحمد ربك بالعشي والإبكار " (55)*


فاصبر- يا محمد- على أذى المشركين, فقد وعدناك بإعلاء كلمتك, ووعدنا حق لا يتخلف, واستغفر لذنبك, ودم على تنزيه ربك عما لا يليق به, في آخر النهار وأوله. 

*" إن الذين يجادلون في آيات الله بغير سلطان أتاهم إن في صدورهم إلا كبر ما هم ببالغيه فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع البصير " (56)*


إن الذين يخاصمون في آيات الله ودلائل قدرته, ويخلطون الدلائل الواضحة بالباطل من غير أن تكون لديهم حجة بينة, ما في صدور هؤلاء إلا كبر يحملهم على تكذيبك, وحسد منهم على الفضل الذي خصك الله به, ما هم ببالغيه, فاعتصم بالله من شرهم؟ إنه هو السميع لأقوالهم, البصير بأفعالهم.


*" لخلق السماوات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون " (57)*


لخلق الله السموات والأرض أكبر من خلق الناس وإعادتهم بعد موتهم, ولكن أكثر الناس لا يعلمون أن خلق جميع ذلك هين على الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (495)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(58)الى الأية(66)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر*


*" وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير والذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات ولا المسيء قليلا ما تتذكرون " (58)*


وما يستوي الأعمى والبصير, وكذلك لا يستوي المؤمنون الذين يهتدون بهدي الله ويقزون بوحدانيته, والجاحدون الذين يغضبونه وينكرون دلائله البينة. 
قليلا ما تذكرون- أيها الناس- حجج الله, فتعتبرون, وتتعظون بها.


*" إن الساعة لآتية لا ريب فيها ولكن أكثر الناس لا يؤمنون " (59)*


إن الساعة لآتية لا شك فيها, فأيقنوا بمجيئها, كما أخبرت بذلك الرسل, ولكن أكثر الناس لا يصدقون بمجيئها, ولا يعملون لها. 


*" وقال ربكم ادعوني أستجب لكم إن الذين يستكبرون عن عبادتي سيدخلون جهنم داخرين " (60)*


وقال ربكم- أيها العباد-: ادعوني وحدي وخصوني بالعبادة أستجب لكم, إن الذين يتكبرون عن إفرادي بالعبودية والألوهية, سيدخلون جهنم صاغرين حقيرين. 


*" الله الذي جعل لكم الليل لتسكنوا فيه والنهار مبصرا إن الله لذو فضل على الناس ولكن أكثر الناس لا يشكرون " (61)*


الله وحده هو الذي جعل لكم الليل؟ لتسكنوا فيه, وتحققوا راحتكم, والنهار مضيئا؟ لتصرفوا فيه أمور معاشكم إن الله لذو فضل عظيم على الناس, ولكن أكثرهم لا يشكرون له بالطاعة وإخلاص العبادة. 

*" ذلكم الله ربكم خالق كل شيء لا إله إلا هو فأنى تؤفكون " (62)*


الذي أنعم عليكم بهذه النعم إنما هو ربكم الذي أوجد الأشياء كلها, لا إله يستحق العبادة غيره, فكيف تعدلون عن الإيمان به, وتعبدون غيره من الأوثان, بعد أن تبينت لكم دلائله؟ 


*" كذلك يؤفك الذين كانوا بآيات الله يجحدون " (63)*


كما صرفتم عن الحق مع قيام الدليل عليه وكذبتم به, يصرف عن الحق والإيمان به الذين كانوا بآيات الله يجحدون . 


*" الله الذي جعل لكم الأرض قرارا والسماء بناء وصوركم فأحسن صوركم ورزقكم من الطيبات ذلكم الله ربكم فتبارك الله رب العالمين "(64)* 


الله الذي جعل لكم الأرض, لتستقروا فيها, ويسر لكم الإقامه عليها, وجعل السماء سقفا للأرض, وبث فيها من العلامات الهادية, وخلقكم في أكمل هيئة وأحسن تقويم, وأنعم عليكم بحلال الرزق ولذيذ المطاعم والمشارب, ذلكم الذي أنعم عليكم بهذه النعم هو ربكم, فتكاثر خيره وفضله وبركته, وتنزه عما لا يليق به, وهو رب الخلائق أجمعين. 


*" هو الحي لا إله إلا هو فادعوه مخلصين له الدين الحمد لله رب العالمين " (65)*


هو الله سبحانه الحي الذي له الحياة الكاملة التامة لا إله غيره, فاسألوه واصرفوا عبادتكم له وحده, مخلصين له دينكم وطاعتكم. 
فالحمد لله والثناء الكامل له رب الخلائق أجمعين. 

*" قل إني نهيت أن أعبد الذين تدعون من دون الله لما جاءني البينات من ربي وأمرت أن أسلم لرب العالمين " (66)*


قل- يا محمد- لمشركي قومك: إني نهيت أن أعبد الذين تدعون من دون الله, لما جاءني الآيات الواضحات من عند ربي, وأمرني أن أضع وأنقاد بالطاعة التامة له, سبحانه رب العالمين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (496)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(67)الى الأية(76)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر
*


*" هو الذي خلقكم من تراب ثم من نطفة ثم من علقة ثم يخرجكم طفلا ثم لتبلغوا أشدكم ثم لتكونوا شيوخا ومنكم من يتوفى من قبل ولتبلغوا أجلا مسمى ولعلكم تعقلون " (67)*
هو الله الذي خلق أباكم آدم من تراب, ثم أوجدكم من المني بقدرته, وبعد ذلك تنتقلون إلى طور الدم الغليظ, ثم تجري عليكم أطوار متعددة في الأرحام, إلى أن تولدوا أطفالا صغارا, ثم تقوى بنيتكم إلى أن تصيروا شيوخا, ومنكم من يموت قبل ذلك, ولتبلغوا بهذه الأطوار المقدرة أجلا مسمى تنتهي عنده أعماركم, ولعلكم تعقلون حجج الله عليكم بذلك, تتدبرون آياته, فتعرفون أنه لا إله غيره يفعل ذلك, وأنه الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له. 

*" هو الذي يحيي ويميت فإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له كن فيكون " (68)*
هو سبحانه المتفرد بالإحياء والإماتة, فإذا قضى أمرا فإنما يقول له: " كن " , فيكون, لا راد لقضائه. 


*" ألم تر إلى الذين يجادلون في آيات الله أنى يصرفون " (69)*
ألا تعجب- يا محمد- من هؤلاء المكذبين بآيات الله يخاصمون فيها, وهي واضحة الدلالة على توحيد الله وقدرته, كيف يعدلون عنها مع صحتها؟ وإلى أي شيء يذهبون بعد البيان التام؟ 

*" الذين كذبوا بالكتاب وبما أرسلنا به رسلنا فسوف يعلمون " (70)*
هؤلاء المشركون الذين كذبوا بالقرآن والكتب السماوية التي أنزلها الله على رسله لهداية الناس, فسوف يعلم هؤلاء المكذبون عاقبة تكذيبهم 

*" إذ الأغلال في أعناقهم والسلاسل يسحبون " (71)*
حين تجعل الأغلال في أعناقهم, والسلاسل في أرجلهم, وتسحبهم زبانية العذاب 

*" في الحميم ثم في النار يسجرون " (72)*
في الماء الحار الذي اشتد غليانه وحره, ثم في نار جهنم يوقد بهم. 

*" ثم قيل لهم أين ما كنتم تشركون " (73)*
ثم قيل لهم توبيخا, وهم في هذه الحال التعيسة: أين الآلهة التي كنتم تعبدونها من دون الله؟ هل ينصرونكم اليوم؟ فادعوهم, لينقذوكم من هذا البلاء الذي حل بكم إن استطاعوا, 


*" من دون الله قالوا ضلوا عنا بل لم نكن ندعو من قبل شيئا كذلك يضل الله الكافرين " (74)*
قال المكذبون: غابوا عن عيوننا, فلم ينفعونا بشيء, ويعترفون بأنهم كانوا في جهالة من أمرهم, وأن عبادتهم لهم كانت باطلة لا تساوي شيئا, كما أضل الله هؤلاء الذين ضل عنهم في جهنم ما كانوا يعبدون في الدنيا من دون الله, يضل الله الكافرين به. 

*" ذلكم بما كنتم تفرحون في الأرض بغير الحق وبما كنتم تمرحون " (75)*
ذلكم العذاب الذي أصابكم إنما هو بسبب ما كنتم عليه في حياتكم الدنيا من غفلة, حيث كنتم تفرحون بما تقترفونه من المعاصي والآثام, وبما أنتم عليه من الأشر والبطر والبغي على عباد الله. 


*" ادخلوا أبواب جهنم خالدين فيها فبئس مثوى المتكبرين " (76)*
ادخلوا أبواب جهنم عقوبة لكم على كفركم بالله ومعصيتكم له خالدين فيها, فبئست جهنم نزلا للمتكبرين في الدنيا على الله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (497)
تفسير السعدى
سورة غافر
من الأية(77)الى الأية(85)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة غافر*


*" فاصبر إن وعد الله حق فإما نرينك بعض الذي نعدهم أو نتوفينك فإلينا يرجعون " (77)*
فاصبر يا محمد, وامض في طريق الدعوة, إن وعد الله حق, وسينجز لك ما وعدك, فإما نرينك في حياتك بعض الذي نعد هؤلاء المشركين من العذاب, أو نتوفينك قبل أن يحل نلك بهم, فعلينا مصيرهم يوم القيامة, وسنذيقهم العذاب الشديد بما كانوا يكفرون. 

*" ولقد أرسلنا رسلا من قبلك منهم من قصصنا عليك ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك وما كان لرسول أن يأتي بآية إلا بإذن الله فإذا جاء أمر الله قضي بالحق وخسر هنالك المبطلون " (78)*
ولقد أرسلنا من قبلك- يا محمد- رسلا كثيرين إلى قومهم يدعونهم, ويصبرون على أذاهم: منهم من قصصنا عليك خبرهم, ومنهم من لم نقصص عليك, وكلهم مأمورون بتبليغ وحي الله إليهم. 
وما كان لأحد منهم أن يأتي بآية من الآيات الحسية أو العقلية إلا بإذن الله ومشيئته, فإذا جاء أمر الله بعذاب المكذبين قضي بالعدل بين الرسل ومكذبيهم, وخسر هنالك المبطلون, لافترائهم على الله الكذب, وعبادتهم غيره. 


*" الله الذي جعل لكم الأنعام لتركبوا منها ومنها تأكلون " (79)*
الله سبحانه هو الذي جعل لكم الأنعام؟ لتنتفعوا بها: من منافع الركوب والأكل وغيرها من أنواع المنافع,

*" ولكم فيها منافع ولتبلغوا عليها حاجة في صدوركم وعليها وعلى الفلك تحملون " (80)*
ولتبلغوا بالحمولة على بعضها حاجة في صدوركم من الوصول إلى الأقطار البعيدة, وعلى هذه الأنعام تحملون في البرية, وعلى الفلك في البحر تحملون كذلك. 


*" ويريكم آياته فأي آيات الله تنكرون " (81)*
ويريكم الله تعالى دلائله الكثيرة الواضحة الدالة على قدرته وتدبيره في خلقه, فأي آية من آياته تنكرونها, لا تعترفون بها؟ 

*" أفلم يسيروا في الأرض فينظروا كيف كان عاقبة الذين من قبلهم كانوا أكثر منهم وأشد قوة وآثارا في الأرض فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبون " (82)*
أفلم يسر هؤلاء المكذبون في الأرض, يتفكروا في مصارع الأم المكذبة من قبلهم, كيف كانت عاقبتهم؟ وكانت هذه الأمم السابقة أكثر منهم عددا وعدة وآثارا في الأرض من الأبنية والمصانع والغراس وغير ذلك, فما أغنى عنهم ما كانوا يكسبونه حين حل بهم بأس الله. 

*" فلما جاءتهم رسلهم بالبينات فرحوا بما عندهم من العلم وحاق بهم ما كانوا به يستهزئون " (83)*
فلما جاءت هؤلاء الأمم المكذبة رسلها بالدلائل الواضحات, فرحوا جهلا منهم بما عندهم من العلم المناقض لما جاءت به الرسل, وحل بهم من العذاب ما كانوا يستعجلون به رسلهم على سبيل السخرية والاستهزاء. 
وفي الآية دليل على أن كل علم يناقض الإسلام, أو يقدح فيه, أو يشكك في صحته, فإنه مذموم ممقوت, ومعتقده ليس من أتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 


*" فلما رأوا بأسنا قالوا آمنا بالله وحده وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين " (84)*
فلما رأوا عذابنا أقروا حين لا ينفع الإقرار, وقالوا: آمنا بالله وحده, وكفرنا بما كنا به مشركين في عبادة الله. 


*" فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم لما رأوا بأسنا سنة الله التي قد خلت في عباده وخسر هنالك الكافرون " (85)*
فلم يك ينفعهم إيمانهم هذا حين رأوا عذابنا; وذلك لأنه إيمان قد اضطروا إليه, لا إيمان اختيار ورغبة, سنة الله وطريقته التي سنها في الأمم كلها أن لا ينفعها الإيمان إذا رأوا العذاب, وهلك عند مجيء بأس الله الكافرون بربهم, الجاحدون توحيده وطاعته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (498)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فصلت
من الأية(1)الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فصلت

" حم " (1)
*
(حم) سبق الكلام على الحروف المقطعة في أول سورة البقرة. 

*" تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم "(2)* 
هذا القرآن الكريم تنزيل من الرحمن الرحيم, نزله على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

*" كتاب فصلت آياته قرآنا عربيا لقوم يعلمون " (3)*
كتاب بينت آياته تمام البيان؟ ووضحت معانيه وأحكامه, قرآنا عربيا ميسرا فهمه لقوم يعلمون اللسان العربي. 

*" بشيرا ونذيرا فأعرض أكثرهم فهم لا يسمعون " (4)*
بشيرا بالثواب العاجل والآجل لمن آمن به وعمل بمقتضاه, ونذيرا بالعقاب العاجل والآجل لمن كفر به, فأعرض عنه أكثر الناس, فهم لا يسمعون له سماع قبول وإجابة. 


*" وقالوا قلوبنا في أكنة مما تدعونا إليه وفي آذاننا وقر ومن بيننا وبينك حجاب فاعمل إننا عاملون "(5)* 
وقال هؤلاء المعرضون الكافرون للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: قلوبنا في أغطية مانعة لنا من فهم ما تدعونا إليه, وفي أذاننا صمم فلا نسمع, ومن بيننا وبينك- يا محمد- ساتر يحجبنا عن إجابة دعوتك, فاعمل على وفق دينك, كما أننا عاملون على وفق ديننا. 

*" قل إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحى إلي أنما إلهكم إله واحد فاستقيموا إليه واستغفروه وويل للمشركين " (6)*
قل لهم- يا محمد-: إنما أنا بشر مثلكم يوحي الله إلي أنما إلهكم الذي تصلح العبادة له, إله واحد لا شريك له, فاسلكوا الطريق الموصل إليه, واطلبوا مغفرته. 


*" الذين لا يؤتون الزكاة وهم بالآخرة هم كافرون " (7)*
وعذاب للمشركين الذين عبدوا من دون الله أوثانا لا تنفع ولا تضر, والذين لم يطهروا أنفسهم توحيد ربهم, والإخلاص لله, ولم يصلوا ولم يزكوا, فلا إخلاص منهم للخالق ولا نفع فيهم للخلق, وهم لا يؤمنون بالبعث, ولا بالجنة والنار, ولا ينفقون في طاعة الله. 

*" إن الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات لهم أجر غير ممنون " (8)*
إن الذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله وكتابه وعملوا الأعمال الصالحة مخلصين لله فيها, لهم ثواب عظيم غير مقطوع ولا ممنوع. 


*" قل أئنكم لتكفرون بالذي خلق الأرض في يومين وتجعلون له أندادا ذلك رب العالمين " (9)
*
فل- يا محمد- لهؤلاء المشركين مؤبخا لهم ومتعجبا من فعلهم: أإنكم لتكفرون بالله الذي خلق الأرض في يومين اثنين, وتجعلون له نظراء وشركاء تعبدونهم معه؟ ذلك الخالق هو رب العالمين كلهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (499)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فصلت
من الأية(10)الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فصلت*


*" وجعل فيها رواسي من فوقها وبارك فيها وقدر فيها أقواتها في أربعة أيام سواء للسائلين " (10)*
وجعل سبحانه في الأرض جبالا ثوابت من فوقها, وبارك فيها فجعلها دائمة الخير لأهلها, وقدر فيها أرزاق أهلها من الغذاء, وما يصلحهم من المعاش في تمام أربعة أيام: يومان خلق فيهما الأرض, ويومان جعل فيها رواسي وقدر فيها أقواتها, سواء للسائلين أي: لمن أراد السؤال عن ذلك؟ ليعلمه. 

*" ثم استوى إلى السماء وهي دخان فقال لها وللأرض ائتيا طوعا أو كرها قالتا أتينا طائعين " (11)*
ثم استوى سبحانه وتعالى, أي قصد إلى السماء وكانت دخانا من قبل, فقال للسماء وللأرض: انقادا لأمري مختارتين أو مجبرتين. 
قالتا: أتينا مذعنين لك, ليس لنا إرادة تخالف إرادتك. 

*" فقضاهن سبع سماوات في يومين وأوحى في كل سماء أمرها وزينا السماء الدنيا بمصابيح وحفظا ذلك تقدير العزيز العليم "(12)* 
فقضى الله خلق السموات السبع وتسويتهن في يومين, فتم بذلك خلق السموات والأرض في ستة أيام, لحكمة يعلمها الله, مع قدرته سبحانه على خلقهما في لحظة واحدة, وأوحى في كل سماء ما أراده وما أمر به فيها, وصلنا السماء الدنيا بالنجوم المضيئة, وحفظا لها من الشياطين الذين يسترقون السمع, ذلك الخلق البديع تقدير العزيز في ملكه, العليم الذي أحاط علمه بكل شيء. 

*" فإن أعرضوا فقل أنذرتكم صاعقة مثل صاعقة عاد وثمود " (13)*
فإن أعرض هؤلاء المكذبون بعدما بين لهم من أوصاف القرآن الحميدة, ومن صفات الله العظيم, فقل لهم: قد أنذرتكم عذابا يستأصلكم مثل عذاب عاد وثمود حين كفروا بربهم وعصوا رسله. 

*" إذ جاءتهم الرسل من بين أيديهم ومن خلفهم ألا تعبدوا إلا الله قالوا لو شاء ربنا لأنزل ملائكة فإنا بما أرسلتم به كافرون " (14)*
حين جاءت الرسل عادا وثمود, يتبع بعضهم بعضا متوالين, يأمرونهم بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له, قالوا لرسلهم: لو شاء ربنا أن نوحده, ولا نعبد من دونه شيئا غبره, لأنزل إلينا ملائكة من السماء رسلا بما تدعوننا إليه, ولم يرسلكم وأنتم بشر مثلنا, فإنا بما أرسلكم الله به إلينا من الإيمان بالله وحده جاحدون. 

*" فأما عاد فاستكبروا في الأرض بغير الحق وقالوا من أشد منا قوة أولم يروا أن الله الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة وكانوا بآياتنا يجحدون " (15)*
فأما عاد قوم هود فقد استعلوا في الأرض على العباد بغير حق, وقالوا في غرور: من أشد منا قوة؟ أو لم يروا أن الله تعالى الذي خلقهم هو أشد منهم قوة وبطشا؟ وكانوا بأدلتنا وحججنا يجحدون. 

*" فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا صرصرا في أيام نحسات لنذيقهم عذاب الخزي في الحياة الدنيا ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى وهم لا ينصرون " (16)*
فأرسلنا عليهم ريحا شديدة البرودة عالية الصوت في أيام مشؤومات عليهم؟ لنذيقهم عذاب الذل والهوان في الحياة الدنيا, ولعذاب الآخرة أشد ذلا وهوانا, ومم لا ينصرون بمنع العذاب عنهم. 


*" وأما ثمود فهديناهم فاستحبوا العمى على الهدى فأخذتهم صاعقة العذاب الهون بما كانوا يكسبون " (17)*
وأما ثمود قوم صالح فقد بينا لهم سبيل الحق وطريق الرشد, فاختاروا العمى على الهدى, فأهلكتهم صاعقة العذاب المهين؟ بسبب ما كانوا يقترفون من الآثام بكفرهم بالله, وتكذيبهم رسله. 


*" ونجينا الذين آمنوا وكانوا يتقون " (18)*
ونجينا الذين آمنوا من العذاب الذي أخذ عادا وثمود, وكان هؤلاء الناجون يخافون الله ويتقونه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (500)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فصلت
من الأية(19)الى الأية(27)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فصلت*

*" ويوم يحشر أعداء الله إلى النار فهم يوزعون " (19)*
ويوم نحشر أعداء الله إلى نار جهنم, ترد زبانية العذاب أولهم على آخرهم,

*" حتى إذا ما جاءوها شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم بما كانوا يعملون " (20)*
حتى إذا ما جاؤوا النار, وأنكروا جرائمهم شهد عليهم سمعهم وأبصارهم وجلودهم بما كانوا يعملون في الدنيا من الذنوب والآثام. 


*" وقالوا لجلودهم لم شهدتم علينا قالوا أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء وهو خلقكم أول مرة وإليه ترجعون " (21)*
وقال هؤلاء الذين يحشرون إلى النار من أعداء الله لجلودهم معاتبين: لم شهدتم علينا؟ فأجابتهم جلودهم: أنطقنا الله الذي أنطق كل شيء, وهو الذي خلقكم أول مرة ولم تكونوا شيئا, وإليه مصيركم بعد الموت للحساب والجزاء. 

*" وما كنتم تستترون أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم ولكن ظننتم أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا مما تعملون " (22)*
وما كنتم تستخفون عند ارتكابكم المعاصي؟ خوفا من أن يشهد عليكم سمعكم ولا أبصاركم ولا جلودكم يوم القيامة, ولكن ظننتم بارتكابكم المعاصي أن الله لا يعلم كثيرا من أعمالكم التي تعصون الله بها. 


*" وذلكم ظنكم الذي ظننتم بربكم أرداكم فأصبحتم من الخاسرين " (23)*
وذلكم ظنكم السيء الذي ظننتموه بربكم أهلككم, فأوردكم النار, فأصبحتم اليوم من الخاسرين الذين خسروا أنفسهم وأهليهم. 


*" فإن يصبروا فالنار مثوى لهم وإن يستعتبوا فما هم من المعتبين " (24)*
فإن يصبروا على العذاب فالنار مأواهم, وإن يسألوا الرجوع إلى الدنيا؟ ليستأنفوا العمل الصالح لا يجابوا إلى ذلك, ولا تقبل لهم أعذار. 

*" وقيضنا لهم قرناء فزينوا لهم ما بين أيديهم وما خلفهم وحق عليهم القول في أمم قد خلت من قبلهم من الجن والإنس إنهم كانوا خاسرين " (25)*
وهيأنا لهؤلاء الظالمين الجاحدين قرناء فاسدين من شياطين الإنس والجن, فزينوا لهم قبائح أعمالهم في الدنيا, ودعوهم إلى لذاتها وشهواتها المحرمة, وزينوا لهم ما خلفهم من أمور الآخرة, فأنسوهم ذكرها, ودعوهم إلى التكذيب بالمعاد, وبذلك وجب عليهم دخول النار في جملة أمم سابقة من كفرة الجن والإنس, إنهم كانوا خاسرين أعمالهم في الدنيا وأنفسهم وأهليهم يوم القيامة. 


*" وقال الذين كفروا لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن والغوا فيه لعلكم تغلبون " (26)*
وقال الكافرون بعضهم لبعض متواصين فيما بينهم: لا تسمعوا لهذا القرآن, ولا تطيعوه ولا تنقادوا لأوامره, وارفعوا أصواتكم بالصياح والصفير والتخليط على محمد إذا قرأ القرآن؟ لعلكم تغلبونه, فيترك القراءة, وننتصر عليه. 

*" فلنذيقن الذين كفروا عذابا شديدا ولنجزينهم أسوأ الذي كانوا يعملون " (27)*
فلنذيقن الذين قالوا هذا القول عذابا شديدا في الدنيا والآخرة, ولنجزينهم أسوأ ما كانوا يعملون من السيئات.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (501)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فصلت
من الأية(28)الى الأية(36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فصلت*

*" ذلك جزاء أعداء الله النار لهم فيها دار الخلد جزاء بما كانوا بآياتنا يجحدون "(28)* 
هذا الجزاء الذي يجزى به هؤلاء الذين كفروا جزاء أعداء الله النار, لهم فيها دار الخلود الدائم؟ جزاء بما كانوا بحججنا وأدلتنا يجحدون في الدنيا. 
والآية دالة على عظم جريمه من صرف الناس عن القرآن العظيم, وصدهم عن تدبره وهدايته بأي وسيلة كانت. 

*" وقال الذين كفروا ربنا أرنا الذين أضلانا من الجن والإنس نجعلهما تحت أقدامنا ليكونا من الأسفلين " (29)*
وقال الذين كفروا بالله ورسوله, وهم في النار: ربنا أرنا اللذين أضلانا من خلقك من الجن والإنس نجعلهما تحت أقدامنا؟ ليكونا في الدرك الأسفل من النار. 


*" إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله ثم استقاموا تتنزل عليهم الملائكة ألا تخافوا ولا تحزنوا وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون " (30)*
إن الذين قالوا ربنا الله تعالى, وحده لا شريك له, ثم استقاموا على شريعته, تتنزل عليهم الملائكة عند الموت قائلين لهم: لا تخافوا من الموت وما بعده, ولا تحزنوا على ما تخلفونه وراءكم من أمور الدنيا, وأبشروا بالجنة التي كنتم توعدون بها. 

*" نحن أولياؤكم في الحياة الدنيا وفي الآخرة ولكم فيها ما تشتهي أنفسكم ولكم فيها ما تدعون " (31)*
وتقول لهم الملائكة: نحن أنصاركم في الحياة الدنيا؟ نسددكم ونحفظكم بأمر الله, وكذلك نكون معكم في الآخرة, ولكم في الجنة كل ما تثشهيه أنفسكم مما تختارونه, وتقر به أعينكم, 

*" نزلا من غفور رحيم " (32)*
ومهما طلبتم من شيء وجدتموه بين أيديكم ضيافة وإنعاما لكم من غفور لذنوبكم, رحيم بكم. 


*" ومن أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى الله وعمل صالحا وقال إنني من المسلمين " (33)*
لا أحد أحسن قولا ممن دعا إلى توحيد الله وعبادته وحده وعمل صالحا وقال: إنني من المسلمين المنقادين لأمر الله وشرعه وفي الآية حث على الدعوة إلى الله سبحانه, وبيان فضل العلماء الداعين إليه على بصيرة, وفق ما جاء عن رسول الله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 

*" ولا تستوي الحسنة ولا السيئة ادفع بالتي هي أحسن فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه ولي حميم " (34)*
ولا تستوي حسنة الذين آمنوا بالله, واستقاموا على شرعه, وأحسنوا إلى خلقه, وسيئة الذين كفروا به وخالفوا أمره, وأساؤوا إلى خلقه. 
ادفع بعفوك وحلمك وإحسانك من أساء إليك, وقابل إساءته لك بالإحسان إليه, فبذلك يصير المسيء إليك الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنه قريب لك شفيق عليك. 

*" وما يلقاها إلا الذين صبروا وما يلقاها إلا ذو حظ عظيم " (35)*
وما يوفق لهذه الخصلة الحميدة إلا الذين صبروا أنفسهم على ما تكره, وأجبروها على ما يحبه الله, وما يوفق لها إلا ذو نصيب وافر من السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة. 

*" وإما ينزغنك من الشيطان نزغ فاستعذ بالله إنه هو السميع العليم " (36)*
وإما يلقين الشيطان في نفسك وسوسة من حديث النفس لحملك على مجازاة المسيء بالإساءة, فاستجر بالله واعتصم به, إن الله هو السميع لاستعاذتك به, العليم بأمور خلقه جميعها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (502)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فصلت
من الأية(37)الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فصلت*

*" ومن آياته الليل والنهار والشمس والقمر لا تسجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن إن كنتم إياه تعبدون " (37)*
ومن حجج الله على خلقه, ودلائله على وحدانيته وكمال قدرته اختلاف الليل والنهار, وتعاقبهما, واختلاف الشمس والقمر وتعاقبهما, كل ذلك تحت تسخيره وقهره. 
لا تجدوا للشمس ولا للقمر- فإنهما مدبران مخلوقان- واسجدوا لله الذي خلقهن, إن كنتم تعبدونه وحده لا شريك له. 


*" فإن استكبروا فالذين عند ربك يسبحون له بالليل والنهار وهم لا يسأمون " (38)*
فإن استكبر هؤلاء المشركون عن السجود لله, فإن الملائكة الذين عند ربك لا يستكبرون عن ذلك, بل يسبحون له, وينزهونه عن كل نقص بالليل والنهار, وهم لا يفترون عن ذلك, ولا يملون. 

*" ومن آياته أنك ترى الأرض خاشعة فإذا أنزلنا عليها الماء اهتزت وربت إن الذي أحياها لمحيي الموتى إنه على كل شيء قدير " (39)*
ومن علامات وحدانية الله وقدرته؟ أنك ترى الأرض يابسة لا نبات فيها؟ فإذا أنزلنا عليها المطر دبت فيها الحياة, وتحركت بالنبات, وانتفخت وعلت, إن الذي أحيا هذه الأرض بعد همودها, قادر على إحياء الخلق بعد موتهم, إنه على كل شيء قدير, فكما لا تعجز قدرته عن إحياء الأرض بعد موتها, فكذلك لا تعجز عن إحياء الموتى. 


*" إن الذين يلحدون في آياتنا لا يخفون علينا أفمن يلقى في النار خير أم من يأتي آمنا يوم القيامة اعملوا ما شئتم إنه بما تعملون بصير " (40)*
إن الذين يميلون عن الحق, فيكفرون بالقرآن ويحرفونه, لا يخفون علينا, بل نحن مطلعون عليهم. 
أفهذا الملحد في آيات الله الذي يلقى في النار خير, أم الذي يأتي يوم القيامة آمنا من عذاب الله, مستحقا لثوابه; لإيمانه به وتصديقه بآياته؟ اعملوا- أيها الملحدون- ما شئتم, فإن الله تعالى بأعمالكم بصير, لا يخفى عليه شيء منها, وسيجازلكم على ذلك. 
وفي هذا وعيد وتهديد لهم. 


*" إن الذين كفروا بالذكر لما جاءهم وإنه لكتاب عزيز " (41)*
إن الذين جحدوا هذا القرآن حين جاءهم هالكون ومعذبون, وإن هذا القرآن لكتاب عزيز بإعزاز الله إياه وحفظه له من كل تغيير أو تبديل, 


*" لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه تنزيل من حكيم حميد " (42)*
لا يأتيه الباطل من أي ناحية من نواحيه ولا يبطله شيء, فهو محفوظ من أي نقص منه, أو يزاد فيه, تنزيل من حكيم بتدير أمور عاده, محمود على ما له من صفات الكمال. 

*" ما يقال لك إلا ما قد قيل للرسل من قبلك إن ربك لذو مغفرة وذو عقاب أليم " (43)*
ما يقول لك هؤلاء المشركون- يا محمد- إلا ما قد قاله من قبلهم من الأمم لرسلهم, فاصبر على ما ينالك في سبيل الدعوة إلى الله. 
إن ربك لذو مغفرة لذنوب التائبين, وذو عقاب لمن أصر على كفره وتكذيبه. 


*" ولو جعلناه قرآنا أعجميا لقالوا لولا فصلت آياته أأعجمي وعربي قل هو للذين آمنوا هدى وشفاء والذين لا يؤمنون في آذانهم وقر وهو عليهم عمى أولئك ينادون من مكان بعيد " (44)*
ولو جعلنا هذا القرآن الذي أنزلناه عليك- يا محمد- أعجميا, لقال المشركون: هلا بينت آياته, فنفقهه ونعلمه, لأعجمي هذا القرآن, ولسان الذي أنزل عليه عربي؟ هذا لا يكون قل لهم- يا محمد-: هذا القرآن للذين آمنوا بالله ورسوله هدى من الضلالة, وشفاء لما في الصدور من الشكوك والأمراض, والذين لا يؤمنون بالقرآن في آذانهم صمم من سماعه وتدبره, وهو على قلوبهم عمى, فلا يهتدون به, أولئك المشركون كمن ينادي, وهو في مكان بعيد لا يسمع داعيا, ولا يجيب مناديا. 


*" ولقد آتينا موسى الكتاب فاختلف فيه ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك لقضي بينهم وإنهم لفي شك منه مريب "(45)* 
ولقد آتينا موسى التوراة كما آتيناك القرآن- يا محمد- فاختلف فيها قومه: فمنهم من آمن, ومنهم من كذب ولولا كلمة سبقت من ربك بتأجيل العذاب عن قومك لفصل بينهم لإهلاك الكافرين في الحال, وإن المشركين لفي شك من القرآن شديد الريبة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (503)
تفسير السعدى
سورة فصلت
من الأية(46)الى الأية(54)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة فصلت

**" من عمل صالحا فلنفسه ومن أساء فعليها وما ربك بظلام للعبيد " (46)*


من عمل صالحا فأطاع الله ورسوله فلنفسه ثواب عمله, ومن أساء فعصى الله ورسوله فعلى نفسه وزر عمله. 
وما ربك بظلام للعبيد, بنقص حسنة أو زيادة سيئة


*" إليه يرد علم الساعة وما تخرج من ثمرات من أكمامها وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع إلا بعلمه ويوم يناديهم أين شركائي قالوا آذناك ما منا من شهيد " (47)*


إلى الله تعالى وحده لا شريك له يرتجع علم الساعة, فإنه لا يعلم أحد متى قيامها غيره, وما تخرج من ثمرات من أوعيتها, وما تحمل من أنثى ولا تضع حملها إلا بعلم من الله, لا يخفى عليه شيء من ذلك ويوم ينادي الله تعالى المشركين يوم القيامة توبيخا لهم وإظهارا لكذبهم: أين شركائي الذين كنتم تشركونهم في عبادتي؟ قالوا: أعلمناك الآن ما منا من أحد يشهد اليوم أن معك شريكا, 

*" وضل عنهم ما كانوا يدعون من قبل وظنوا ما لهم من محيص " (48)*


وذهب عن هؤلاء المشركين شركاؤهم الذين كانوا يعبدونهم من دون الله, فلم ينفعوهم, وأيقنوا أن لا ملجأ لهم من عذاب الله, ولا محيد عنه. 

*" لا يسأم الإنسان من دعاء الخير وإن مسه الشر فيئوس قنوط " (49)*


لا يمل الإنسان من دعاء ربه طالبا الخير الدنيوي, وإن أصابه فقر وشدة فهو يؤوس من رحمة الله, قنوط بسوء الظن بربه. 

*" ولئن أذقناه رحمة منا من بعد ضراء مسته ليقولن هذا لي وما أظن الساعة قائمة ولئن رجعت إلى ربي إن لي عنده للحسنى فلننبئن الذين كفروا بما عملوا ولنذيقنهم من عذاب غليظ " (50)*


ولئن أذقنا الإنسان نعمة منا من بعد شدة وبلاء لم يشكر الله تعالى, بل يطغى ويقول: أتاني هذا؟ لأني مستحق له, وما أعتقد أن الساعة آتية, وذلك إنكار منه للبعث, وعلى تقدير إتيان الساعة وأني سأرجع إلى ربي, فإن لي عنده الجنة, فلنخبرن الذين كفروا يوم القيامة بما عملوا من سيئات, ولنذيقنهم من العذاب الشديد. 

*" وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان أعرض ونأى بجانبه وإذا مسه الشر فذو دعاء عريض " (51)*


وإذا أنعمنا على الإنسان بصحة أو رزق أو غيرهما أعرض وترفع عن الانقياد إلى الحق؟ فإن أصابه ضر فهو ذو دعاء كثير بأن يكشف الله ضره, فهو يعرف ربه في الشدة, ولا يعرفه في الرخاء. 

*" قل أرأيتم إن كان من عند الله ثم كفرتم به من أضل ممن هو في شقاق بعيد " (52)*


قل- يا محمد- لهؤلاء المكذبين: أخبروني إن كان هذا القرآن من عند الله ثم جحدتم به, لا أحد أضل منكم؟ لأنكم في خلاف بعيد عن الحق بكفركم بالقرآن وتكذيبكم به. 

*" سنريهم آياتنا في الآفاق وفي أنفسهم حتى يتبين لهم أنه الحق أولم يكف بربك أنه على كل شيء شهيد " (53)*


سنري هؤلاء المكذبين أياتنا في أقطار السموات والأرض, وما يحدثه الله فيهما من الحوادث العظيمة, وفي أنفسهم وما اشتملت عليه من بديع آيات الله وعجائب صنعه, حتى يتبين لهم من تلك الآيات بيان لا يقبل الشك أن القرآن الكريم هو الحق الموحى به من رب العالمين. 
أو لم يكفهم دليلا على أن القرآن حق, ومن جاء به صادق, شهادة الله تعالى؟ فإنه قد شهد له بالتصديق, وهو على كل شيء شهيد, ولا شيء أكبر شهادة من شهادته سبحانه وتعالى. 


*" ألا إنهم في مرية من لقاء ربهم ألا إنه بكل شيء محيط " (54)*


ألا إن هؤلاء الكافرين في شك عظيم من البعث بعد الممات. 
ألا إن الله- جل وعلا- بكل شيء محيط علما وقدرة وعزة, لا يخفى عليه شيء في الأرض ولا في السماء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (504)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(1)الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى

{ حـمۤ } (1) { عۤسۤقۤ } (2) { كَذَلِكَ يُوحِيۤ إِلَيْكَ وَإِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِكَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } (3) { لَهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَلِيُّ ٱلعَظِيمُ } (4) { تَكَادُ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ وَٱلْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ  يُسَبِّحُونَ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِمَن فِي ٱلأَرْضِ  أَلاَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } (5) { وَٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءَ ٱللَّهُ حَفِيظٌ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَآ أَنتَ عَلَيْهِم بِوَكِيلٍ } (6) { وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لِّتُنذِرَ أُمَّ ٱلْقُرَىٰ  وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا وَتُنذِرَ يَوْمَ ٱلْجَمْعِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ فَرِيقٌ فِي  ٱلْجَنَّةِ وَفَرِيقٌ فِي ٱلسَّعِيرِ } (7) { وَلَوْ  شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ لَجَعَلَهُمْ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً وَلَـٰكِن يُدْخِلُ مَن  يَشَآءُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ وَٱلظَّالِمُونَ مَا لَهُمْ مِّن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ  نَصِيرٍ } (8) { أَمِ  ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءَ فَٱللَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْوَلِيُّ وَهُوَ  يُحْيِـي ٱلْمَوْتَىٰ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }(9)
*يخبر  تعالى أنه أوحى هذا القرآن العظيم إلى النبي الكريم، كما أوحى إلى مَنْ  قبله من الأنبياء والمرسلين، ففيه بيان فضله، بإنزال الكتب، وإرسال الرسل،  سابقاً ولاحقاً، وأن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم ليس ببدع من الرسل، وأن  طريقته طريقة مَنْ قبله، وأحواله تناسب أحوال مَنْ قبله من المرسلين. وما  جاء به يشابه ما جاؤوا به، لأن الجميع حق وصدق، وهو تنزيل من اتصف  بالألوهية والعزة العظيمة والحكمة البالغة، وأن جميع العالم العلوي والسفلي  ملكه وتحت تدبيره القدري والشرعي. وأنه { ٱلْعَلِيُّ } بذاته، وقدره،  وقهره. 
{ ٱلعَظِيمُ } الذي من عظمته { تَكَادُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ يَتَفَطَّرْنَ  مِن فَوْقِهِنَّ } على عظمها وكونها جماداً، { وَٱلْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ } الكرام  المقربون خاضعون لعظمته، مستكينون لعزته، مذعنون بربوبيته. 
{ يُسَبِّحُونَ  بِحَمْدِ رَبِّهِمْ } ويعظمونه عن كل نقص، ويصفونه بكل كمال، {  وَيَسْتَغْفِرُو  نَ لِمَن فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } عمّا يصدر منهم، مما لا يليق بعظمة  ربهم وكبريائه، مع أنه تعالى هو { ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } الذي لولا  مغفرته ورحمته، لعاجل الخلق بالعقوبة المستأصلة.
 وفي وصفه تعالى بهذه  الأوصاف، بعد أن ذكر أنه أوحى إلى الرسل كلهم عموماً، وإلى محمد - صلى الله  عليهم أجمعين - خصوصاً، إشارة إلى أن هذا القرآن الكريم، فيه من الأدلة  والبراهين، والآيات الدالة على كمال الباري تعالى، ووصفه بهذه الأسماء  العظيمة الموجبة لامتلاء القلوب من معرفته ومحبته وتعظيمه وإجلاله وإكرامه،  وصرف جميع أنواع العبودية الظاهرة والباطنة له تعالى، وأن من أكبر الظلم  وأفحش القول، اتخاذ أنداد للّه من دونه، ليس بيدهم نفع ولا ضرر، بل هم  مخلوقون مفتقرون إلى الله في جميع أحوالهم، ولهذا عقبه بقوله: {  وَٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءَ } يتولونهم بالعبادة  والطاعة، كما يعبدون الله ويطيعونه، فإنما اتخذوا الباطل، وليسوا بأولياء  على الحقيقة. { ٱللَّهُ حَفِيظٌ عَلَيْهِمْ } يحفظ عليهم أعمالهم، فيجازيهم  بخيرها وشرها.
 { وَمَآ أَنتَ عَلَيْهِم بِوَكِيلٍ } فتسأل عن أعمالهم،  وإنما أنت مبلغ أديت وظيفتك.
 ثم ذكر منته على رسوله وعلى الناس، حيث أنزل  الله { قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً } بين الألفاظ والمعاني { لِّتُنذِرَ أُمَّ  ٱلْقُرَىٰ } وهي مكة المكرمة { وَمَنْ حَوْلَهَا } من قرى العرب، ثم يسري  هذا الإنذار إلى سائر الخلق.
 { وَتُنذِرَ } الناس { يَوْمَ ٱلْجَمْعِ }  الذي يجمع الله به الأولين والآخرين، وتخبرهم أنه { لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ } وأن  الخلق ينقسمون فيه فريقين { فَرِيقٌ فِي ٱلْجَنَّةِ } وهم الذين آمنوا  بالله، وصدقوا المرسلين، { وَفَرِيقٌ فِي ٱلسَّعِيرِ } وهم أصناف الكفرة  المكذبين.
 { وَ } مع هذا { لَوْ شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ } لجعل الناس، أي: جعل الناس  { أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً } على الهدى، لأنه القادر الذي لا يمتنع عليه شيء،  ولكنه أراد أن يدخل في رحمته مَنْ شاء من خواص خلقه. وأما الظالمون الذين  لا يصلحون لصالح، فإنهم محرومون من الرحمة، فـ { مَا لَهُمْ } من دون الله {  مِّن وَلِيٍّ } يتولاهم، فيحصل لهم المحبوب { وَلاَ نَصِيرٍ } يدفع عنهم  المكروه. 
والذين { ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءَ } يتولونهم  بعبادتهم إياهم، فقد غلطوا أقبح غلط. 
فالله هو الولي الذي يتولاه عبده  بعبادته وطاعته، والتقرب إليه بما أمكن من أنواع التقربات، ويتولى عباده  عموماً بتدبيره ونفوذ القدر فيهم، ويتولى عباده المؤمنين خصوصاً، بإخراجهم  من الظلمات إلى النور، وتربيتهم بلطفه، وإعانتهم في جميع أمورهم.
 { وَهُوَ  يُحْيِـي ٱلْمَوْتَىٰ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } أي: هو المتصرف  بالإحياء والإماتة، ونفوذ المشيئة والقدرة، فهو الذي يستحق أن يعبد وحده  لا شريك له.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (505)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(10)الى الأية(12)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى

{ وَمَا ٱخْتَلَفْتُمْ فِيهِ مِن شَيْءٍ فَحُكْمُهُ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ ذَلِكُمُ ٱللَّهُ رَبِّي عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ } 10 { فَاطِرُ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً  وَمِنَ ٱلأَنْعَامِ أَزْواجاً يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ  وَهُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلْبَصِيرُ } 11 { لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ يَبْسُطُ ٱلرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَيَقْدِرُ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }12
*يقول  تعالى: { وَمَا ٱخْتَلَفْتُمْ فِيهِ مِن شَيْءٍ } من أصول دينكم وفروعه،  مما لم تتفقوا عليه { فَحُكْمُهُ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ } يرد إلى كتابه، وإلى  سُنّة رسوله، فما حكما به فهو الحق، وما خالف ذلك فباطل. 
{ ذَلِكُمُ  ٱللَّهُ رَبِّي } أي: فكما أنه تعالى الرب الخالق الرازق المدبر، فهو تعالى  الحاكم بين عباده بشرعه في جميع أمورهم. ومفهوم الآية الكريمة، أن اتفاق  الأمة حجة قاطعة، لأن اللّه تعالى لم يأمرنا أن نرد إليه إلا ما اختلفنا  فيه، فما اتفقنا عليه، يكفي اتفاق الأمة عليه، لأنها معصومة عن الخطأ، ولا  بد أن يكون اتفاقها موافقاً لما في كتاب اللّه وسُنّة رسوله.
 وقوله: {  عَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْتُ } أي: اعتمدت بقلبي عليه في جلب المنافع ودفع المضار،  واثقاً به تعالى في الإسعاف بذلك. { وَإِلَيْهِ أُنِيبُ } أي: أتوجه بقلبي  وبدني إليه، وإلى طاعته وعبادته. 
وهذان الأصلان، كثيراً ما يذكرهما اللّه  في كتابه، لأنهما يحصل بمجموعهما كمال العبد، ويفوته الكمال بفوتهما أو فوت  أحدهما، كقوله تعالى:*{ إِيَّاكَ نَعْبُدُ وَإِيَّاكَ نَسْتَعِينُ }* [الفاتحة: 5] وقوله:*{ فَٱعْبُدْهُ وَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَيْهِ }* [هود:  123].
 { فَاطِرُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: خالقهما بقدرته ومشيئته  وحكمته.
 { جَعَلَ لَكُم مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً } لتسكنوا إليها،  وتنتشر منكم الذرية، ويحصل لكم من النفع ما يحصل. 
{ وَمِنَ ٱلأَنْعَامِ  أَزْواجاً } أي: ومن جميع أصنافها نوعين، ذكراً وأُنثى، لتبقى وتنمو  لمنافعكم الكثيرة، ولهذا عداها باللام الدالة على التعليل، أي: جعل ذلك  لأجلكم، ولأجل النعمة عليكم، ولهذا قال: { يَذْرَؤُكُمْ فِيهِ } أي: يبثكم  ويكثركم ويكثر مواشيكم، بسبب أن جعل لكم من أنفسكم، وجعل لكم من الأنعام  أزواجاً.
 { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } أي: ليس يشبهه تعالى ولا يماثله شيء  من مخلوقاته، لا في ذاته، ولا في أسمائه، ولا في صفاته، ولا في أفعاله،  لأن أسماءه كلها حسنى، وصفاته صفة كمال وعظمة، وأفعاله تعالى أوجد بها  المخلوقات العظيمة من غير مشارك، فليس كمثله شيء، لانفراده وتوحده بالكمال  من كل وجه. 
{ وَهُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ } لجميع الأصوات، باختلاف اللغات، على تفنن  الحاجات. { ٱلْبَصِيرُ } يرى دبيب النملة السوداء، في الليلة الظلماء، على  الصخرة الصماء، ويرى سريان القوت في أعضاء الحيوانات الصغيرة جداً، وسريان  الماء في الأغصان الدقيقة. وهذه الآية ونحوها، دليل لمذهب أهل السنة  والجماعة، من إثبات الصفات، ونفي مماثلة المخلوقات. وفيها رد على المشبهة  في قوله: { لَيْسَ كَمِثْلِهِ شَيْءٌ } وعلى المعطلة في قوله: { وَهُوَ  ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلْبَصِيرُ }.
 وقوله: { لَهُ مَقَالِيدُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: له ملك السماوات والأرض، وبيده مفاتيح الرحمة والأرزاق،  والنعم الظاهرة والباطنة. فكل الخلق مفتقرون إلى اللّه، في جلب مصالحهم،  ودفع المضار عنهم، في كل الأحوال، ليس بيد أحد من الأمر شيء.
 واللّه تعالى  هو المعطي المانع، الضار النافع، الذي ما بالعباد من نعمة إلاّ منه، ولا  يدفع الشر إلا هو، و*{ مَّا يَفْتَحِ ٱللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ مِن رَّحْمَةٍ فَلاَ مُمْسِكَ لَهَا وَمَا يُمْسِكْ فَلاَ مُرْسِلَ لَهُ مِن بَعْدِهِ }* [فاطر:  2]. 
ولهذا قال هنا: { يَبْسُطُ ٱلرِّزْقَ لِمَن يَشَآءُ } أي: يوسعه  ويعطيه من أصناف الرزق ما شاء، { وَيَقْدِرُ } أي: يضيق على مَنْ يشاء، حتى  يكون بقدر حاجته، لا يزيد عنها، وكل هذا تابع لعلمه وحكمته، فلهذا قال: {  إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } فيعلم أحوال عباده، فيعطي كلاًّ ما يليق  بحكمته وتقتضيه مشيئته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (506)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(13)الى الأية(/)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى
**{ شَرَعَ  لَكُم مِّنَ ٱلدِّينِ مَا وَصَّىٰ بِهِ نُوحاً وَٱلَّذِيۤ أَوْحَيْنَآ  إِلَيْكَ وَمَا وَصَّيْنَا بِهِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَىٰ وَعِيسَىٰ أَنْ  أَقِيمُواْ ٱلدِّينَ وَلاَ تَتَفَرَّقُواْ فِيهِ كَبُرَ عَلَى  ٱلْمُشْرِكِينَ مَا تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ ٱللَّهُ يَجْتَبِيۤ إِلَيْهِ مَن  يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِيۤ إِلَيْهِ مَن يُنِيبُ }(13)
*هذه  أكبر منة أنعم الله بها على عباده، أن شرع لهم من الدين خير الأديان  وأفضلها، وأزكاها وأطهرها، دين الإسلام، الذي شرعه الله للمصطفين المختارين  من عباده، بل شرعه الله لخيار الخيار، وصفوة الصفوة، وهم أولو العزم من  المرسلين المذكورون في هذه الآية، أعلى الخلق درجة، وأكملهم من كل وجه،  فالدين الذي شرعه الله لهم، لا بد أن يكون مناسباً لأحوالهم، موافقاً  لكمالهم، بل إنما كملهم الله واصطفاهم، بسبب قيامهم به، فلولا الدين  الإسلامي، ما ارتفع أحد من الخلق، فهو روح السعادة، وقطب رحى الكمال، وهو  ما تضمنه هذا الكتاب الكريم، ودعا إليه من التوحيد والأعمال والأخلاق  والآداب.
 ولهذا قال: { أَنْ أَقِيمُواْ ٱلدِّينَ } أي: أمركم أن تقيموا  جميع شرائع الدين أُصوله وفروعه، تقيمونه بأنفسكم، وتجتهدون في إقامته على  غيركم، وتعاونون على البر والتقوى ولا تعاونون على الإثم والعدوان. 
{ وَلاَ  تَتَفَرَّقُواْ فِيهِ } أي: ليحصل منكم الاتفاق على أصول الدين وفروعه،  واحرصوا على أن لا تفرقكم المسائل وتحزبكم أحزاباً، وتكونون شيعاً يعادي  بعضكم بعضاً مع اتفاقكم على أصل دينكم. 
ومن أنواع الاجتماع على الدين وعدم  التفرق فيه، ما أمر به الشارع من الاجتماعات العامة، كاجتماع الحج  والأعياد، والجُمَع والصلوات الخمس والجهاد، وغير ذلك من العبادات التي لا  تتم ولا تكمل إلاّ بالاجتماع لها وعدم التفرق.
 { كَبُرَ عَلَى  ٱلْمُشْرِكِينَ مَا تَدْعُوهُمْ إِلَيْهِ } أي: شق عليهم غاية المشقة، حيث  دعوتهم إلى الإخلاص للّه وحده، كما قال عنهم:*{ وَإِذَا  ذُكِرَ ٱللَّهُ وَحْدَهُ ٱشْمَأَزَّتْ قُلُوبُ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ  بِٱلآخِرَةِ وَإِذَا ذُكِرَ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن دُونِهِ إِذَا هُمْ  يَسْتَبْشِرُونَ }* [الزمر: 45] وقولهم:*{ أَجَعَلَ ٱلآلِهَةَ إِلَـٰهاً وَاحِداً إِنَّ هَـٰذَا لَشَيْءٌ عُجَابٌ }* [ص:  5]. 
{ ٱللَّهُ يَجْتَبِيۤ إِلَيْهِ مَن يَشَآءُ } أي: يختار من خليقته  مَنْ يعلم أنه يصلح للاجتباء لرسالته وولايته ومنه أن اجتبى هذه الأُمة  وفضلها على سائر الأُمم، واختار لها أفضل الأديان وخيرها. 
{ وَيَهْدِيۤ  إِلَيْهِ مَن يُنِيبُ } هذا السبب الذي من العبد، يتوصل به إلى هداية الله  تعالى، وهو إنابته لربه، وانجذاب دواعي قلبه إليه، وكونه قاصداً وجهه، فحسن  مقصد العبد مع اجتهاده في طلب الهداية، من أسباب التيسير لها، كما قال  تعالى:*{ يَهْدِي بِهِ ٱللَّهُ مَنِ ٱتَّبَعَ رِضْوَانَهُ سُبُلَ ٱلسَّلاَمِ }* [المائدة: 16]. 
وفي هذه الآية، أن الله { يَهْدِيۤ إِلَيْهِ مَن يُنِيبُ } مع قوله:*{ وَٱتَّبِعْ سَبِيلَ مَنْ أَنَابَ إِلَيَّ }* [لقمان:  15] مع العلم بأحوال الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، وشدة إنابتهم، دليل على أنَّ  قولهم حجة، خصوصاً الخلفاء الراشدين، رضي الله عنهم أجمعين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (507)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(14)الى الأية(15)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى
**{ وَمَا  تَفَرَّقُوۤاْ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْعِلْمُ بَغْياً  بَيْنَهُمْ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ  مُّسَمًّى لَّقُضِيَ بِيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ أُورِثُواْ ٱلْكِتَابَ  مِن بَعْدِهِمْ لَفِي شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ } (14) { فَلِذَلِكَ  فَٱدْعُ وَٱسْتَقِمْ كَمَآ أُمِرْتَ وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَآءَهُمْ وَقُلْ  آمَنتُ بِمَآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ مِن كِتَابٍ وَأُمِرْتُ لأَعْدِلَ  بَيْنَكُمُ ٱللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ لَنَآ أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ  أَعْمَالُكُمْ لاَ حُجَّةَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ ٱللَّهُ يَجْمَعُ  بَيْنَنَا وَإِلَيْهِ ٱلْمَصِيرُ }(15)
*لما  أمر تعالى باجتماع المسلمين على دينهم، ونهاهم عن التفرق، أخبرهم أنكم لا  تغتروا بما أنزل الله عليكم من الكتاب، فإن أهل الكتاب لم يتفرقوا حتى أنزل  الله عليهم الكتاب الموجب للاجتماع، ففعلوا ضد ما يأمر به كتابهم، وذلك  كله بغياً وعدواناً منهم، فإنهم تباغضوا وتحاسدوا، وحصلت بينهم المشاحنة  والعداوة، فوقع الاختلاف، فاحذروا أيها المسلمون أن تكونوا مثلهم. {  وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةٌ سَبَقَتْ مِن رَّبِّكَ } أي: بتأخير العذاب القاضي {  إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى لَّقُضِيَ بِيْنَهُمْ } ولكن حكمته وحلمه، اقتضى  تأخير ذلك عنهم. { وَإِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ أُورِثُواْ ٱلْكِتَابَ مِن بَعْدِهِمْ  } أي: الذين ورثوهم وصاروا خلفاً لهم ممن ينتسب إلى العلم منهم { لَفِي  شَكٍّ مِّنْهُ مُرِيبٍ } أي: لفي اشتباه كثير يوقع في الاختلاف، حيث اختلف  سلفهم بغياً وعناداً، فإن خلفهم اختلفوا شكاً وارتياباً، والجميع مشتركون  في الاختلاف المذموم. { فَلِذَلِكَ فَٱدْعُ } أي: فللدين القويم والصراط  المستقيم، الذي أنزل الله به كتبه وأرسل رسله، فادع إليه أمتك وحضهم عليه،  وجاهد عليه مَنْ لم يقبله، { وَٱسْتَقِمْ } بنفسك { كَمَآ أُمِرْتَ } أي:  استقامة موافقة لأمر الله، لا تفريط ولا إفراط، بل امتثالاً لأوامر الله  واجتناباً لنواهيه، على وجه الاستمرار على ذلك، فأمره بتكميل نفسه بلزوم  الاستقامة، وبتكميل غيره بالدعوة إلى ذلك.
 ومن المعلوم أن أمر الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم أمر لأمته إذا لم يرد تخصيص له.
 { وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ  أَهْوَآءَهُمْ } أي: أهواء المنحرفين عن الدين، من الكفرة والمنافقين إما  باتباعهم على بعض دينهم، أو بترك الدعوة إلى الله، أو بترك الاستقامة، فإنك  إن اتبعت أهواءهم من بعد ما جاءك من العلم إنك إذاً لمن الظالمين، ولم  يقل: " ولا تتبع دينهم " لأن حقيقة دينهم الذي شرعه الله لهم، هو دين الرسل  كلهم، ولكنهم لم يتبعوه، بل اتبعوا أهواءهم، واتخذوا دينهم لهواً ولعباً.
 {  وَقُلْ } لهم عند جدالهم ومناظرتهم: { آمَنتُ بِمَآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ مِن  كِتَابٍ } أي: لتكن مناظرتك لهم مبنية على هذا الأصل العظيم، الدال على شرف  الإسلام وجلالته وهيمنته على سائر الأديان، وأن الدين الذي يزعم أهل  الكتاب أنهم عليه جزء من الإسلام، وفي هذا إرشاد إلى أن أهل الكتاب إن  ناظروا مناظرة مبنية على الإيمان ببعض الكتب، أو ببعض الرسل دون غيره، فلا  يسلم لهم ذلك، لأن الكتاب الذي يدعون إليه، والرسول الذي ينتسبون إليه، من  شرطه أن يكون مصدقاً بهذا القرآن وبمن جاء به، فكتابنا ورسولنا لم يأمرنا  إلاّ بالإيمان بموسى وعيسى والتوراة والإنجيل، التي أخبر بها وصدق بها،  وأخبر أنها مصدقة له ومقرة بصحته. 
وأما مجرد التوراة والإنجيل، وموسى  وعيسى، الذين لم يوصفوا لنا، ولم يوافقوا لكتابنا، فلم يأمرنا بالإيمان  بهم.
وقوله: { وَأُمِرْتُ  لأَعْدِلَ بَيْنَكُمُ } أي: في الحكم فيما اختلفتم فيه، فلا تمنعني عداوتكم  وبغضكم، يا أهل الكتاب من العدل بينكم، ومن العدل في الحكم، بين أهل  الأقوال المختلفة، من أهل الكتاب وغيرهم، أن يقبل ما معهم من الحق، ويرد ما  معهم من الباطل، { ٱللَّهُ رَبُّنَا وَرَبُّكُمْ } أي: هو رب الجميع، لستم  بأحق به منّا. 
{ لَنَآ أَعْمَالُنَا وَلَكُمْ أَعْمَالُكُمْ } من خيرٍ وشر  { لاَ حُجَّةَ بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمُ } أي: بعد ما تبينت الحقائق، واتضح  الحق من الباطل، والهدى من الضلال، لم يبق للجدال والمنازعة محل، لأن  المقصود من الجدال، إنما هو بيان الحق من الباطل، ليهتدي الراشد، ولتقوم  الحجة على الغاوي، وليس المراد بهذا أن أهل الكتاب لا يجادلون، كيف والله  يقول:*{ وَلاَ تُجَادِلُوۤاْ أَهْلَ ٱلْكِتَابِ إِلاَّ بِٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ }* [العنكبوت:  46] وإنما المراد ما ذكرنا.
 { ٱللَّهُ يَجْمَعُ بَيْنَنَا وَإِلَيْهِ  ٱلْمَصِيرُ } يوم القيامة، فيجزي كلا بعمله، ويتبين حينئذ الصادق من  الكاذب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (508)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(16)الى الأية(20)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى
**{ وَٱلَّذِينَ  يُحَآجُّونَ فِي ٱللَّهِ مِن بَعْدِ مَا ٱسَتُجِيبَ لَهُ حُجَّتُهُمْ  دَاحِضَةٌ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ وَعَلَيْهِمْ غَضَبٌ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ }(16)*

وهذا  تقرير لقوله: لا حجة بيننا وبينكم، فأخبر هنا أن { ٱلَّذِينَ يُحَآجُّونَ  فِي ٱللَّهِ } بالحجج الباطلة، والشبه المتناقضة { مِن بَعْدِ مَا  ٱسَتُجِيبَ لَهُ } أي: من بعد ما استجاب للّه أولو الألباب والعقول، لما  بيّن لهم من الآيات القاطعة، والبراهين الساطعة، فهؤلاء المجادلون للحق من  بعد ما تبين { حُجَّتُهُمْ دَاحِضَةٌ } أي: باطلة مدفوعة { عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ  } لأنها مشتملة على رد الحق وكل ما خالف الحق، فهو باطل. 
{ وَعَلَيْهِمْ  غَضَبٌ } لعصيانهم وإعراضهم عن حجج اللّه وبيناته وتكذيبها.
 { وَلَهُمْ  عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ } هو أثر غضب اللّه عليهم، فهذه عقوبة كل مجادل للحق  بالباطل.
*{ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنزَلَ ٱلْكِتَابَ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَٱلْمِيزَانَ وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ قَرِيبٌ } (17) { يَسْتَعْجِلُ  بِهَا ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهَا وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مُشْفِقُونَ  مِنْهَا وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهَا ٱلْحَقُّ أَلاَ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يُمَارُونَ  فَي ٱلسَّاعَةِ لَفِي ضَلاَلٍ بَعِيدٍ }(18)*

لما  ذكر تعالى أن حججه واضحة بيّنة، بحيث استجاب لها كل مَنْ فيه خير، ذكر  أصلها وقاعدتها، بل جميع الحجج التي أوصلها إلى العباد، فقال: { ٱللَّهُ  ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنزَلَ ٱلْكِتَابَ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَٱلْمِيزَانَ } فالكتاب هو هذا  القرآن العظيم، نزل بالحق، واشتمل على الحق والصدق واليقين، وكله آيات  بيّنات، وأدلة واضحات، على جميع المطالب الإلهية والعقائد الدينية، فجاء  بأحسن المسائل وأوضح الدلائل. وأما الميزان، فهو العدل والاعتبار بالقياس  الصحيح والعقل الرجيح، فكل الدلائل العقلية، من الآيات الآفاقية والنفسية،  والاعتبارات الشرعية، والمناسبات والعلل، والأحكام والحكم، داخلة في  الميزان الذي أنزله الله تعالى ووضعه بين عباده، ليزنوا به ما اشتبه من  الأمور، ويعرفوا به صدق ما أخبر به وأخبرت رسله، مما خرج عن هذين الأمرين  عن الكتاب والميزان مما قيل إنه حجة أو برهان أو دليل أو نحو ذلك من  العبارات، فإنه باطل متناقض، قد فسدت أصوله، وانهدمت مبانيه وفروعه، يعرف  ذلك من خبر المسائل ومآخذها، وعرف التمييز بين راجح الأدلة من مرجوحها،  والفرق بين الحجج والشبه، وأما من اغتر بالعبارات المزخرفة، والألفاظ  المموهة، ولم تنفذ بصيرته إلى المعنى المراد، فإنه ليس من أهل هذا الشأن،  ولا من فرسان هذا الميدان، فوفاقه وخلافه سيان.
 ثم قال تعالى مخوفاً  للمستعجلين لقيام الساعة المنكرين لها، فقال: { وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّ  ٱلسَّاعَةَ قَرِيبٌ } أي: ليس بمعلوم بعدها، ولا متى تقوم، فهي في كل وقت  متوقع وقوعها، مخوف وجبتها. { يَسْتَعْجِلُ بِهَا ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ  يُؤْمِنُونَ بِهَا } عناداً وتكذيباً، وتعجيزاً لربهم. 
{ وَٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ مُشْفِقُونَ مِنْهَا } أي: خائفون، لإيمانهم بها، وعلمهم بما  تشتمل عليه من الجزاء بالأعمال، وخوفهم، لمعرفتهم بربهم، أن لا تكون  أعمالهم منجية لهم ولا مسعدة، ولهذا قال: { وَيَعْلَمُونَ أَنَّهَا  ٱلْحَقُّ } الذي لا مرية فيه، ولا شك يعتريه { أَلاَ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ  يُمَارُونَ فَي ٱلسَّاعَةِ } أي: بعد ما امتروا فيها، ماروا الرسل وأتباعهم  بإثباتها فهم في شقاق بعيد، أي: معاندة ومخاصمة غير قريبة من الصواب، بل  في غاية البُعد عن الحق، وأيُّ بعد أبعد ممن كذّب بالدار التي هي الدار على  الحقيقة، وهي الدار التي خلقت للبقاء الدائم والخلود السرمد، وهي دار  الجزاء التي يظهر الله فيها عدله وفضله وإنما هذه الدار بالنسبة إليها،  كراكب قال في ظل شجرة ثم رحل وتركها، وهي دار عبور وممر، لا محل استقرار.  
فصدقوا بالدار المضمحلة الفانية، حيث رأوها وشاهدوها، وكذبوا بالدار  الآخرة، التي تواترت بالإخبار عنها الكتب الإلهية، والرسل الكرام وأتباعهم،  الذين هم أكمل الخلق عقولاً، وأغزرهم علماً، وأعظمهم فطنة وفهماً.
*{ ٱللَّهُ لَطِيفٌ بِعِبَادِهِ يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَآءُ وَهُوَ ٱلْقَوِيُّ ٱلْعَزِيزُ } (19) { مَن  كَانَ يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ ٱلآخِرَةِ نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ وَمَن كَانَ  يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ ٱلدُّنْيَا نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا وَمَا لَهُ فِي ٱلآخِرَةِ مِن  نَّصِيبٍ }(20)*

يخبر  تعالى بلطفه بعباده ليعرفوه ويحبوه، ويتعرضوا للطفه وكرمه، واللطف من  أوصافه تعالى معناه: الذي يدرك الضمائر والسرائر، الذي يوصل عباده -  وخصوصاً المؤمنين - إلى ما فيه الخير لهم من حيث لا يعلمون ولا يحتسبون.  فمن لطفه بعبده المؤمن، أن هداه إلى الخير هداية لا تخطر بباله، بما يسر له  من الأسباب الداعية إلى ذلك، من فطرته على محبة الحق والانقياد له وإيزاعه  تعالى لملائكته الكرام، أن يثبتوا عباده المؤمنين، ويحثوهم على الخير،  ويلقوا في قلوبهم من تزيين الحق ما يكون داعياً لاتباعه. ومن لطفه أن أمر  المؤمنين بالعبادات الاجتماعية، التي بها تقوى عزائمهم وتنبعث هممهم، ويحصل  منهم التنافس على الخير والرغبة فيه، واقتداء بعضهم ببعض. ومن لطفه، أن  قيض لعبده كل سبب يعوقه ويحول بينه وبين المعاصي، حتى إنه تعالى إذا علم أن  الدنيا والمال والرياسة ونحوها مما يتنافس فيه أهل الدنيا، تقطع عبده عن  طاعته، أو تحمله على الغفلة عنه، أو على معصية صرفها عنه، وقدر عليه رزقه،  ولهذا قال هنا: { يَرْزُقُ مَن يَشَآءُ } بحسب اقتضاء حكمته ولطفه { وَهُوَ  ٱلْقَوِيُّ ٱلْعَزِيزُ } الذي له القوة كلها، فلا حول ولا قوة لأحد من  المخلوقين إلاّ به، الذي دانت له جميع الأشياء. ثم قال تعالى: { مَن كَانَ  يُرِيدُ حَرْثَ ٱلآخِرَةِ } أي: أجرها وثوابها، فآمن بها وصدق، وسعى لها  سعيها { نَزِدْ لَهُ فِي حَرْثِهِ } بأن نضاعف عمله وجزاءه أضعافاً كثيرة،  كما قال تعالى:*{ وَمَنْ أَرَادَ ٱلآخِرَةَ وَسَعَىٰ لَهَا سَعْيَهَا وَهُوَ مُؤْمِنٌ فَأُولَئِكَ كَانَ سَعْيُهُم مَّشْكُوراً }* [الإسراء:  19] ومع ذلك، فنصيبه من الدنيا لا بد أن يأتيه. { وَمَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ  حَرْثَ ٱلدُّنْيَا } بأن: كانت الدنيا هي مقصوده وغاية مطلوبه، فلم يقدم  لآخرته، ولا رجا ثوابها، ولم يخش عقابها. { نُؤْتِهِ مِنْهَا } نصيبه الذي  قسم له، { وَمَا لَهُ فِي ٱلآخِرَةِ مِن نَّصِيبٍ } قد حرم الجنة ونعيمها،  واستحق النار وجحيمها. وهذه الآية، شبيهة بقوله تعالى:*{ مَن كَانَ يُرِيدُ ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَزِينَتَهَا نُوَفِّ إِلَيْهِمْ أَعْمَالَهُمْ فِيهَا وَهُمْ فِيهَا لاَ يُبْخَسُونَ }* [هود: 15] إلى آخر الآيات.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (509)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(21)الى الأية(24)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى
**{ أَمْ  لَهُمْ شُرَكَاءُ شَرَعُواْ لَهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَن بِهِ  ٱللَّهُ وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةُ ٱلْفَصْلِ لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّ  ٱلظَّالِمِينَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } 21 { تَرَى  ٱلظَّالِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا كَسَبُواْ وَهُوَ وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ  وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ فِي رَوْضَاتِ ٱلْجَنَّاتِ  لَهُمْ مَّا يَشَآءُونَ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ ذَلِكَ هُوَ ٱلْفَضْلُ ٱلْكَبِيرُ } 22 { ذَلِكَ  ٱلَّذِي يُبَشِّرُ ٱللَّهُ عِبَادَهُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ  ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ قُل لاَّ أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ أَجْراً إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ  فِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ وَمَن يَقْتَرِفْ حَسَنَةً نَّزِدْ لَهُ فِيهَا حُسْناً  إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ }(23)*يخبر  تعالى أن المشركين اتخذوا شركاء يوالونهم ويشتركون هم وإياهم في الكفر  وأعماله، من شياطين الإنس، الدعاة إلى الكفر { شَرَعُواْ لَهُمْ مِّنَ  ٱلدِّينِ مَا لَمْ يَأْذَن بِهِ ٱللَّهُ } من الشرك والبدع، وتحريم ما أحل  الله، وتحليل ما حرّم الله ونحو ذلك مما اقتضته أهواؤهم. 
مع أن الدين لا  يكون إلاّ ما شرعه الله تعالى، ليدين به العباد ويتقربوا به إليه، فالأصل  الحجر على كل أحد أن يشرع شيئاً ما جاء عن الله وعن رسوله، فكيف بهؤلاء  الفسقة المشتركين هم وآباؤهم على الكفر.
 { وَلَوْلاَ كَلِمَةُ ٱلْفَصْلِ  لَقُضِيَ بَيْنَهُمْ } أي: لولا الأجل المسمى الذي ضربه الله فاصلاً بين  الطوائف المختلفة، وأنه سيؤخرهم إليه، لقضي بينهم في الوقت الحاضر بسعادة  المحق وإهلاك المبطل، لأن المقتضي للإهلاك موجود، ولكن أمامهم العذاب  الأليم في الآخرة، هؤلاء وكل ظالم.
 وفي ذلك اليوم { تَرَى ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }  أنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي { مُشْفِقِينَ } أي: خائفين وجلين { مِمَّا  كَسَبُواْ } أن يعاقبوا عليه.
 ولما كان الخائف قد يقع به ما أشفق منه  وخافه، وقد لا يقع، أخبر أنه { وَاقِعٌ بِهِمْ } العقاب الذي خافوه، لأنهم  أتوا بالسبب التام الموجب للعقاب، من غير معارض، من توبة ولا غيرها، ووصلوا  موضعاً فات فيه الإنظار والإمهال. { وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ } بقلوبهم بالله  وبكتبه ورسله وما جاءوا به، { وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } يشمل كل عمل  صالح من أعمال القلوب، وأعمال الجوارح من الواجبات والمستحبات، فهؤلاء {  فِي رَوْضَاتِ ٱلْجَنَّاتِ } أي: الروضات المضافة إلى الجنات، والمضاف يكون  بحسب المضاف إليه، فلا تسأل عن بهجة تلك الرياض المونقة، وما فيها من  الأنهار المتدفقة، والفياض المعشبة، والمناظر الحسنة، والأشجار المثمرة،  والطيور المغردة، والأصوات الشجية المطربة، والاجتماع بكل حبيب، والأخذ من  المعاشرة والمنادمة بأكمل نصيب، رياض لا تزداد على طول المدى إلاّ حسناً  وبهاءً، ولا يزداد أهلها إلا اشتياقاً إلى لذاتها ووداداً، { لَهُمْ مَّا  يَشَآءُونَ } فيها، أي: في الجنات، فمهما أرادوا فهو حاصل، ومهما طلبوا  حصل، مما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر.
 { ذَلِكَ هُوَ  ٱلْفَضْلُ ٱلْكَبِيرُ } وهل فوز أكبر من الفوز برضا الله تعالى، والتنعم  بقربه في دار كرامته؟ { ذَلِكَ ٱلَّذِي يُبَشِّرُ ٱللَّهُ عِبَادَهُ  ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } أي: هذه البشارة العظيمة،  التي هي أكبر البشائر على الإطلاق، بشّر بها الرحيم الرحمن، على يد أفضل  خلقه لأهل الإيمان والعمل الصالح، فهي أجلُّ الغايات، والوسيلة الموصلة  إليها أفضل الوسائل. { قُل لاَّ أَسْأَلُكُمْ عَلَيْهِ } أي: على تبليغي  إياكم هذا القرآن ودعوتكم إلى أحكامه.
 { أَجْراً } فلست أريد أخذ أموالكم،  ولا التولي عليكم والترأس، ولا غير ذلك من الأغراض { إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ  فِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ }. يحتمل أن المراد: لا أسألكم عليه أجراً إلا أجراً  واحداً هو لكم، وعائد نفعه إليكم، وهو أن تودوني وتحبوني في القرابة، أي:  لأجل القرابة. 
ويكون على هذا المودة  الزائدة على مودة الإيمان، فإن مودة الإيمان بالرسول، وتقديم محبته على  جميع المحاب بعد محبة الله، فرض على كل مسلم، وهؤلاء طلب منهم زيادة على  ذلك أن يحبوه لأجل القرابة، لأنه صلى الله عليه وسلم، قد باشر بدعوته أقرب  الناس إليه، حتى إنه قيل: إنه ليس في بطون قريش أحد، إلاّ ولرسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فيه قرابة. 
ويحتمل أن المراد إلاّ مودة الله تعالى  الصادقة، وهي التي يصحبها التقرب إلى الله، والتوسل بطاعته الدالة على  صحتها وصدقها، ولهذا قال: { إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوَدَّةَ فِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ } أي: في  التقرب إلى الله، وعلى كلا القولين، فهذا الاستثناء دليل على أنه لا يسألهم  عليه أجراً بالكلية، إلا أن يكون شيئاً يعود نفعه إليهم، فهذا ليس من  الأجر في شيء، بل هو من الأجر منه لهم صلى الله عليه وسلم، كقوله تعالى:*{ وَمَا نَقَمُواْ مِنْهُمْ إِلاَّ أَن يُؤْمِنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ ٱلْعَزِيزِ ٱلْحَمِيدِ }* [البروج:  8] وقولهم: " ما لفلان ذنب عندك، إلا أنه محسن إليك ". 
{ وَمَن يَقْتَرِفْ  حَسَنَةً } من صلاة، أو صوم، أو حج، أو إحسان إلى الخلق { نَّزِدْ لَهُ  فِيهَا حُسْناً } بأن يشرح الله صدره، وييسر أمره، وتكون سببا للتوفيق لعمل  آخر، ويزداد بها عمل المؤمن، ويرتفع عند الله وعند خلقه، ويحصل له الثواب  العاجل والآجل.
 { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ شَكُورٌ } يغفر الذنوب العظيمة ولو  بلغت ما بلغت عند التوبة منها، ويشكر على العمل القليل بالأجر الكثير،  فبمغفرته يغفر الذنوب ويستر العيوب، وبشكره يتقبل الحسنات ويضاعفها أضعافاً  كثيرة.
*{ أَمْ  يَقُولُونَ ٱفْتَرَىٰ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ كَذِباً فَإِن يَشَإِ ٱللَّهُ  يَخْتِمْ عَلَىٰ قَلْبِكَ وَيَمْحُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْبَاطِلَ وَيُحِقُّ ٱلْحَقَّ  بِكَلِمَاتِهِ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ }(24)
*يعني  أم يقول المكذبون للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم جرأةً منهم وكذباً: {  ٱفْتَرَىٰ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ كَذِباً } فرموك بأشنع الأمور وأقبحها، وهو  الافتراء على الله بادعاء النبوة والنسبة إلى الله ما هو بريء منه، وهم  يعلمون صدقك وأمانتك، فكيف يتجرؤون على هذا الكذب الصراح؟ بل تجرؤوا بذلك  على الله تعالى، فإنه قدح في الله، حيث مكّنك من هذه الدعوة العظيمة،  المتضمنة - على موجب زعمهم - أكبر الفساد في الأرض، حيث مكنه الله من  التصريح بالدعوة، ثم بنسبتها إليه، ثم يؤيده بالمعجزات الظاهرات، والأدلة  القاهرات، والنصر المبين، والاستيلاء على مَنْ خالفه، وهو تعالى قادر على  حسم هذه الدعوة من أصلها ومادتها، وهو أن يختم على قلب الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم فلا يعي شيئاً ولا يدخل إليه خير، وإذا ختم على قلبه انحسم الأمر  كله وانقطع.
 فهذا دليل قاطع على صحة ما جاء به الرسول، وأقوى شهادة من  الله له على ما قال، ولا يوجد شهادة أعظم منها ولا أكبر، ولهذا من حكمته  ورحمته، وسُنته الجارية، أنه يمحو الباطل ويزيله، وإن كان له صولة في بعض  الأوقات، فإن عاقبته الاضمحلال.
 { وَيُحِقُّ ٱلْحَقَّ بِكَلِمَاتِهِ }  الكونية، التي لا تغير ولا تبدل، ووعده الصادق، وكلماته الدينية التي تحقق  ما شرعه من الحق، وتثبته في القلوب، وتبصر أولي الألباب، حتى إن من جملة  إحقاقه تعالى الحق، أن يُقَيِّض له الباطل ليقاومه، فإذا قاومه، صال عليه  الحق ببراهينه وبيناته، فظهر من نوره وهداه ما به يضمحل الباطل وينقمع،  ويتبين بطلانه لكل أحد، ويظهر الحق كل الظهور لكل أحد. 
{ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ  بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ } أي: بما فيها، وما اتصفت به من خير وشر، وما أكنته  ولم تبده.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (510)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(25)الى الأية(29)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى**

{ وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي يَقْبَلُ ٱلتَّوْبَةَ عَنْ عِبَادِهِ وَيَعْفُواْ عَنِ ٱلسَّيِّئَاتِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ } (25) { وَيَسْتَجِيبُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ وَيَزِيدُهُم مِّن فَضْلِهِ وَٱلْكَافِرُونَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ } (26) { وَلَوْ  بَسَطَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلرِّزْقَ لِعِبَادِهِ لَبَغَوْاْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلَـٰكِن  يُنَزِّلُ بِقَدَرٍ مَّا يَشَآءُ إِنَّهُ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ } (27) { وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ ٱلْغَيْثَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُواْ وَيَنشُرُ رَحْمَتَهُ وَهُوَ ٱلْوَلِيُّ ٱلْحَمِيدُ }(28)
*

هذا  بيان لكمال كرم الله تعالى وسعة جوده وتمام لطفه، بقبول التوبة الصادرة من  عباده حين يقلعون عن ذنوبهم ويندمون عليها، ويعزمون على أن لا يعاودوها  إذا قصدوا بذلك وجه ربهم، فإن الله يقبلها بعد ما انعقدت سبباً للهلاك،  ووقوع العقوبات الدنيوية والدينية. 
{ وَيَعْفُواْ عَنِ ٱلسَّيِّئَاتِ }  ويمحوها، ويمحو أثرها من العيوب، وما اقتضته من العقوبات، ويعود التائب  عنده كريماً، كأنه ما عمل سوءاً قط، ويحبه ويوفقه لما يقرّبه إليه. ولما  كانت التوبة من الأعمال العظيمة، التي قد تكون كاملة بسبب تمام الإخلاص  والصدق فيها، وقد تكون ناقصة عند نقصهما، وقد تكون فاسدة إذا كان القصد  منها بلوغ غرض من الأغراض الدنيوية، وكان محل ذلك القلب الذي لا يعلمه إلاّ  الله، ختم هذه الآية بقوله: { وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ } فالله تعالى  دعا جميع العباد إلى الإنابة إليه والتوبة من التقصير، فانقسموا - بحسب  الاستجابة له - إلى قسمين: مستجيبين وصفهم بقوله { وَيَسْتَجِيبُ ٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } أي: يستجيبون لربهم لما دعاهم إليه  وينقادون له ويلبون دعوته، لأن ما معهم من الإيمان والعمل الصالح يحملهم  على ذلك، فإذا استجابوا له، شكر الله لهم، وهو الغفور الشكور. وزادهم من  فضله توفيقاً ونشاطاً على العمل، وزادهم مضاعفة في الأجر زيادة عن ما  تستحقه أعمالهم من الثواب والفوز العظيم. وأما غير المستجيبين للّه وهم  المعاندون الذين كفروا به وبرسله، فـ { لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ } في الدنيا  والآخرة، ثم ذكر أن من لطفه بعباده، أنه لا يوسع عليهم الدنيا سعة، تضر  بأديانهم فقال: { وَلَوْ بَسَطَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلرِّزْقَ لِعِبَادِهِ لَبَغَوْاْ  فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } أي: لغفلوا عن طاعة الله، وأقبلوا على التمتع بشهوات  الدنيا، فأوجبت لهم الإكباب على ما تشتهيه نفوسهم، ولو كان معصية وظلماً.
 {  وَلَـٰكِن يُنَزِّلُ بِقَدَرٍ مَّا يَشَآءُ } بحسب ما اقتضاه لطفه وحكمته {  إِنَّهُ بِعِبَادِهِ خَبِيرٌ بَصِيرٌ } كما في بعض الآثار أن الله تعالى  يقول:* "  إن من عبادي مَنْ لا يصلح إيمانه إلا الغنى، ولو أفقرته لأفسده ذلك، وإن  من عبادي من لا يصلح إيمانه إلا الفقر، ولو أغنيته لأفسده ذلك، وإن من  عبادي مَنْ لا يصلح إيمانه إلاّ الصحة، ولو أمرضته لأفسده ذلك، وإن من  عبادي مَنْ لا يصلح إيمانه إلا المرض ولو عافيته لأفسده ذلك، إني أدبر أمر  عبادي بعلمي بما في قلوبهم، إني خبير بصير ".* {  وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ ٱلْغَيْثَ } أي: المطر الغزير الذي به يغيث  البلاد والعباد، { مِن بَعْدِ مَا قَنَطُواْ } وانقطع عنهم مدة ظنوا أنه لا  يأتيهم، وأيسوا وعملوا لذلك الجدب أعمالاً، فينزل الله الغيث { وَيَنشُرُ }  به { رَحْمَتَهُ } من إخراج الأقوات للآدميين وبهائمهم، فيقع عندهم موقعاً  عظيماً، ويستبشرون بذلك ويفرحون.
 { وَهُوَ ٱلْوَلِيُّ } الذي يتولى عباده  بأنواع التدبير، ويتولى القيام بمصالح دينهم ودنياهم. { ٱلْحَمِيدُ } في  ولايته وتدبيره، الحميد على ما له من الكمال، وما أوصله إلى خلقه من أنواع  الإفضال.
*{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ خَلْقُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَثَّ فِيهِمَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ جَمْعِهِمْ إِذَا يَشَآءُ قَدِيرٌ }(29)
*

أي:  ومن أدلة قدرته العظيمة، وأنه سيحيي الموتى بعد موتهم، { خَلْقُ } هذه {  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } على عظمهما وسعتهما، الدال على قدرته وسعة  سلطانه، وما فيهما من الإتقان والإحكام دال على حكمته وما فيهما من المنافع  والمصالح دال على رحمته، وذلك يدل على أنه المستحق لأنواع العبادة كلها،  وأن إلهية ما سواه باطلة.
 { وَمَا بَثَّ فِيهِمَا } أي: نشر في السماوات  والأرض من أصناف الدواب التي جعلها اللّه مصالح ومنافع لعباده. 
{ وَهُوَ  عَلَىٰ جَمْعِهِمْ } أي: جمع الخلق بعد موتهم لموقف القيامة { إِذَا  يَشَآءُ قَدِيرٌ } فقدرته ومشيئته صالحان لذلك، ويتوقف وقوعه على وجود  الخبر الصادق، وقد علم أنه قد تواترت أخبار المرسلين وكتبهم بوقوعه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (511)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(30)الى الأية(39)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى
**{ وَمَآ أَصَـٰبَكُمْ مِّن مُّصِيبَةٍ فَبِمَا كَسَبَتْ أَيْدِيكُمْ وَيَعْفُواْ عَن كَثِيرٍ } (30) { وَمَآ أَنتُمْ بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ وَلاَ نَصِيرٍ }(31)
*يخبر  تعالى، أنه ما أصاب العباد من مصيبة في أبدانهم وأموالهم وأولادهم وفيما  يحبون ويكون عزيزاً عليهم، إلا بسبب ما قدمته أيديهم من السيئات، وأن ما  يعفو اللّه عنه أكثر، فإن اللّه لا يظلم العباد، ولكن أنفسهم يظلمون*{ وَلَوْ يُؤَاخِذُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلنَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُواْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَىٰ ظَهْرِهَا مِن دَآبَّةٍ }* [فاطر:  45].
 وليس إهمالاً منه تعالى تأخير العقوبات ولا عجزاً. { وَمَآ أَنتُمْ  بِمُعْجِزِينَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } أي: معجزين قدرة اللّه عليكم، بل أنتم عاجزون  في الأرض، ليس عندكم امتناع عمّا ينفذه اللّه فيكم.
 { وَمَا لَكُمْ مِّن  دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مِن وَلِيٍّ } يتولاكم، فيحصل لكم المنافع { وَلاَ نَصِيرٍ }  يدفع عنكم المضار.

*{ وَمِنْ آيَاتِهِ ٱلْجَوَارِ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ كَٱلأَعْلاَمِ } (32) { إِن يَشَأْ يُسْكِنِ ٱلرِّيحَ فَيَظْلَلْنَ رَوَاكِدَ عَلَىٰ ظَهْرِهِ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ } (33) { أَوْ يُوبِقْهُنَّ بِمَا كَسَبُوا وَيَعْفُ عَن كَثِيرٍ } (34) { وَيَعْلَمَ ٱلَّذِينَ يُجَادِلُونَ فِيۤ آيَاتِنَا مَا لَهُمْ مِّن مَّحِيصٍ }(35)
*أي:  ومن أدلة رحمته وعنايته بعباده { ٱلْجَوَارِ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ } من السفن،  والمراكب النارية والشراعية، التي من عظمها { كَٱلأَعْلاَمِ } وهي الجبال  الكبار، التي سخر لها البحر العجاج، وحفظها من التطام الأمواج، وجعلها  تحملكم وتحمل أمتعتكم الكثيرة، إلى البلدان والأقطار البعيدة، وسخر لها من  الأسباب ما كان معونة على ذلك. ثم نبه على هذه الأسباب بقوله: { إِن يَشَأْ  يُسْكِنِ ٱلرِّيحَ } التي جعلها الله سبباً لمشيها، { فَيَظْلَلْنَ } أي:  الجوارِ { رَوَاكِدَ } على ظهر البحر، لا تتقدم ولا تتأخر، ولا ينتقض هذا  بالمراكب النارية، فإن من شرط مشيها وجود الريح. وإن شاء الله تعالى أوبق  الجوارِ بما كسب أهلها، أي: أغرقها في البحر وأتلفها، ولكنه يحلم ويعفو عن  كثير. { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لآيَاتٍ لِّكُلِّ صَبَّارٍ شَكُورٍ } أي: كثير  الصبر على ما تكرهه نفسه ويشق عليها، فيكرهها عليه، من مشقة طاعة، أو ردع  داع إلى معصية، أو ردع نفسه عند المصائب عن التسخط، { شَكُورٍ } في الرخاء  وعند النعم، يعترف بنعمة ربه ويخضع له، ويصرفها في مرضاته، فهذا الذي ينتفع  بآيات الله. وأما الذي لا صبر عنده، ولا شكر له على نِعَم الله، فإنه  مُعْرض أو معاند لا ينتفع بالآيات. ثم قال تعالى: { وَيَعْلَمَ ٱلَّذِينَ  يُجَادِلُونَ فِيۤ آيَاتِنَا } ليبطلوها بباطلهم. { مَا لَهُمْ مِّن  مَّحِيصٍ } أي: لا ينقذهم منقذ مما حل بهم من العقوبة.
*{ فَمَآ  أُوتِيتُمْ مِّن شَيْءٍ فَمَتَاعُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَمَا عِندَ  ٱللَّهِ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَىٰ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ  يَتَوَكَّلُونَ } (36) { وَٱلَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ ٱلإِثْمِ وَٱلْفَوَاحِشَ وَإِذَا مَا غَضِبُواْ هُمْ يَغْفِرُونَ } (37) { وَٱلَّذِينَ ٱسْتَجَابُواْ لِرَبِّهِمْ وَأَقَامُواْ ٱلصَّلاَةَ وَأَمْرُهُمْ شُورَىٰ بَيْنَهُمْ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ } (38) { وَٱلَّذِينَ إِذَآ أَصَابَهُمُ ٱلْبَغْيُ هُمْ يَنتَصِرُونَ }(39)
*هذا  تزهيد في الدنيا وترغيب في الآخرة، وذكر الأعمال الموصلة إليها فقال: {  فَمَآ أُوتِيتُمْ مِّن شَيْءٍ } من ملك ورياسة، وأموال وبنين، وصحة وعافية  بدنية.
 { فَمَتَاعُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا } لذة منغصة منقطعة.
 { وَمَا  عِندَ ٱللَّهِ } من الثواب الجزيل، والأجر الجليل، والنعيم المقيم { خَيْرٌ  } من لذات الدنيا، خيرية لا نسبة بينهما { وَأَبْقَىٰ } لأنه نعيم لا منغص  فيه ولا كدر، ولا انتقال. ثم ذكر لمن هذا الثواب فقال: { لِلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ وَعَلَىٰ رَبِّهِمْ يَتَوَكَّلُونَ } أي: جمعوا بين الإيمان  الصحيح، المستلزم لأعمال الإيمان الظاهرة والباطنة، وبين التوكل، الذي هو  الآلة لكل عمل، فكل عمل لا يصحبه التوكل فغير تام، وهو الاعتماد بالقلب على  الله في جلب ما يحبه العبد، ودفع ما يكرهه مع الثقة به تعالى. {  وَٱلَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ ٱلإِثْمِ وَٱلْفَوَاحِشَ } والفرق بين  الكبائر والفواحش - مع أن جميعهما كبائر - أن الفواحش هي الذنوب الكبار  التي في النفوس داع إليها، كالزنا ونحوه، والكبائر ما ليس كذلك، هذا عند  الاقتران، وأما مع إفراد كل منهما عن الآخر فإن الآخر يدخل فيه. { وَإِذَا  مَا غَضِبُواْ هُمْ يَغْفِرُونَ } أي: قد تخلقوا بمكارم الأخلاق ومحاسن  الشيم، فصار الحلم لهم سجية، وحسن الخلق لهم طبيعة حتى إذا أغضبهم أحد  بمقاله أو فعاله، كظموا ذلك الغضب فلم ينفذوه، بل غفروه، ولم يقابلوا  المسيء إلاّ بالإحسان والعفو والصفح. 
فترتب على هذا العفو والصفح، من  المصالح ودفع المفاسد في أنفسهم وغيرهم شيء كثير، كما قال تعالى:*{ ٱدْفَعْ  بِٱلَّتِي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ فَإِذَا ٱلَّذِي بَيْنَكَ وَبَيْنَهُ عَدَاوَةٌ  كَأَنَّهُ وَلِيٌّ حَمِيمٌ * وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَا إِلاَّ ٱلَّذِينَ صَبَرُواْ  وَمَا يُلَقَّاهَآ إِلاَّ ذُو حَظٍّ عَظِيمٍ }* [فصلت:  34-35].
 { وَٱلَّذِينَ ٱسْتَجَابُواْ لِرَبِّهِمْ } أي: انقادوا لطاعته،  ولبَّوْا دعوته، وصار قصدهم رضوانه، وغايتهم الفوز بقربه. ومن الاستجابة  للّه، إقامة الصلاة وإيتاء الزكاة، فلذلك عطفهما على ذلك، من باب عطف العام  على الخاص، الدال على شرفه وفضله فقال: { وَأَقَامُواْ ٱلصَّلاَةَ } أي:  ظاهرها وباطنها، فرضها ونفلها. 
{ وَمِمَّا رَزَقْنَاهُمْ يُنفِقُونَ } من  النفقات الواجبة، كالزكاة والنفقة على الأقارب ونحوهم، والمستحبة، كالصدقات  على عموم الخلق.
 { وَأَمْرُهُمْ } الديني والدنيوي { شُورَىٰ بَيْنَهُمْ }  أي: لا يستبد أحد منهم برأيه في أمر من الأمور المشتركة بينهم، وهذا لا  يكون إلا فرعاً عن اجتماعهم وتوالفهم وتواددهم وتحاببهم وكمال عقولهم، أنهم  إذا أرادوا أمراً من الأمور التي تحتاج إلى إعمال الفكر والرأي فيها،  اجتمعوا لها وتشاوروا وبحثوا فيها، حتى إذا تبينت لهم المصلحة، انتهزوها  وبادروها، وذلك كالرأي في الغزو والجهاد، وتولية الموظفين لإمارة أو قضاء،  أو غيره، وكالبحث في المسائل الدينية عموماً، فإنها من الأمور المشتركة،  والبحث فيها لبيان الصواب مما يحبه الله، وهو داخل في هذه الآية. 
{  وَٱلَّذِينَ إِذَآ أَصَابَهُمُ ٱلْبَغْيُ } أي: وصل إليهم من أعدائهم {  هُمْ يَنتَصِرُونَ } لقوتهم وعزتهم، ولم يكونوا أذلاء عاجزين عن الانتصار.  فوصفهم بالإيمان، والتوكل على الله، واجتناب الكبائر والفواحش الذي تكفر به  الصغائر، والانقياد التام، والاستجابة لربهم، وإقامة الصلاة، والإنفاق في  وجوه الإحسان، والمشاورة في أمورهم، والقوة والانتصار على أعدائهم، فهذه  خصال الكمال قد جمعوها، ويلزم من قيامها فيهم، فعل ما هو دونها، وانتفاء  ضدها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (512)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(40)الى الأية(48)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى

**{ وَجَزَآءُ سَيِّئَةٍ سَيِّئَةٌ مِّثْلُهَا فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } (40) { وَلَمَنِ ٱنتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِّن سَبِيلٍ } (41) { إِنَّمَا  ٱلسَّبِيلُ عَلَى ٱلَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ ٱلنَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي  ٱلأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ ٱلْحَقِّ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } (42) { وَلَمَن صَبَرَ وَغَفَرَ إِنَّ ذَلِكَ لَمِنْ عَزْمِ ٱلأُمُورِ }(43)
*ذكر  الله في هذه الآية، مراتب العقوبات، وأنها على ثلاث مراتب: عدل وفضل وظلم.  فمرتبة العدل، جزاء السيئة بسيئة مثلها، لا زيادة ولا نقص، فالنفس بالنفس،  وكل جارحة بالجارحة المماثلة لها، والمال يضمن بمثله. ومرتبة الفضل: العفو  والإصلاح عن المسيء، ولهذا قال: { فَمَنْ عَفَا وَأَصْلَحَ فَأَجْرُهُ  عَلَى ٱللَّهِ } يجزيه أجراً عظيماً، وثواباً كثيراً، وشرط الله في العفو  الإصلاح فيه، ليدل ذلك على أنه إذا كان الجاني لا يليق العفو عنه، وكانت  المصلحة الشرعية تقتضي عقوبته، فإنه في هذه الحال لا يكون مأموراً به.
 وفي  جعل أجر العافي على الله ما يهيج على العفو، وأن يعامل العبد الخلق بما يحب  أن يعامله الله به، فكما يحب أن يعفو الله عنه، فَلْيَعْفُ عنهم، وكما يحب  أن يسامحه الله، فليسامحهم، فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل.
 وأما مرتبة الظلم  فقد ذكرها بقوله: { إِنَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } الذين يجنون على  غيرهم ابتداء، أو يقابلون الجاني بأكثر من جنايته، فالزيادة ظلم. {  وَلَمَنِ ٱنتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ } أي: انتصر ممن ظلمه بعد وقوع الظلم  عليه { فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ مَا عَلَيْهِمْ مِّن سَبِيلٍ } أي: لا حرج عليهم في  ذلك. ودلَّ قوله: { وَٱلَّذِينَ إِذَآ أَصَابَهُمُ ٱلْبَغْيُ } وقوله: {  وَلَمَنِ ٱنتَصَرَ بَعْدَ ظُلْمِهِ } أنه لا بد من إصابة البغي والظلم  ووقوعه.
 وأما إرادة البغي على الغير، وإرادة ظلمه من غير أن يقع منه شيء،  فهذا لا يجازى بمثله، وإنما يؤدب تأديباً يردعه عن قولٍ أو فعل صدر منه. {  إِنَّمَا ٱلسَّبِيلُ } أي: إنما تتوجه الحجة بالعقوبة الشرعية { عَلَى  ٱلَّذِينَ يَظْلِمُونَ ٱلنَّاسَ وَيَبْغُونَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ  ٱلْحَقِّ } وهذا شامل للظلم والبغي على الناس، في دمائهم وأموالهم  وأعراضهم. 
{ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } أي: موجع للقلوب  والأبدان، بحسب ظلمهم وبغيهم. { وَلَمَن صَبَرَ } على ما يناله من أذى  الخلق { وَغَفَرَ } لهم، بأن سمح لهم عمّا يصدرُ منهم، { إِنَّ ذَلِكَ  لَمِنْ عَزْمِ ٱلأُمُورِ } أي: لمن الأمور التي حث الله عليها وأكدها،  وأخبر أنه لا يلقاها إلا أهل الصبر والحظوظ العظيمة، ومن الأمور التي لا  يوفق لها إلا أولو العزائم والهمم، وذوو الألباب والبصائر. 
فإن ترك  الانتصار للنفس بالقول أو الفعل، من أشق شيء عليها، والصبر على الأذى،  والصفح عنه، ومغفرته، ومقابلته بالإحسان، أشق وأشق، ولكنه يسير على مَنْ  يسره الله عليه، وجاهد نفسه على الاتصاف به، واستعان الله على ذلك، ثم إذا  ذاق العبد حلاوته، ووجد آثاره، تلقاه برحب الصدر، وسعة الخلق، والتلذذ فيه.

*{ وَمَن  يُضْلِلِ ٱللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن وَلِيٍّ مِّن بَعْدِهِ وَتَرَى  ٱلظَّالِمِينَ لَمَّا رَأَوُاْ ٱلْعَذَابَ يَقُولُونَ هَلْ إِلَىٰ مَرَدٍّ  مِّن سَبِيلٍ } (44) { وَتَرَاهُمْ  يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا خَاشِعِينَ مِنَ ٱلذُّلِّ يَنظُرُونَ مِن طَرْفٍ  خَفِيٍّ وَقَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱلْخَاسِرِينَ ٱلَّذِينَ  خَسِرُوۤاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ أَلاَ إِنَّ  ٱلظَّالِمِينَ فِي عَذَابٍ مُّقِيمٍ } (45) { وَمَا كَانَ لَهُم مِّنْ أَوْلِيَآءَ يَنصُرُونَهُم مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَن يُضْلِلِ ٱللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ مِن سَبِيلٍ }(46)
*يخبر  تعالى أنه المنفرد بالهداية والإضلال، وأنه { وَمَن يُضْلِلِ ٱللَّهُ }  بسبب ظلمه { فَمَا لَهُ مِن وَلِيٍّ مِّن بَعْدِهِ } يتولى أمره ويهديه.
 {  وَتَرَى ٱلظَّالِمِينَ لَمَّا رَأَوُاْ ٱلْعَذَابَ } مرأى ومنظراً فظيعاً،  صعباً شنيعاً، يظهرون الندم العظيم، والحزن على ما سلف منهم، و {  يَقُولُونَ هَلْ إِلَىٰ مَرَدٍّ مِّن سَبِيلٍ } أي: هل لنا طريق أو حيلة  إلى رجوعنا إلى الدنيا، لنعمل غير الذي كنا نعمل، وهذا طلب للأمر المحال  الذي لا يمكن.
 { وَتَرَاهُمْ يُعْرَضُونَ عَلَيْهَا } أي: على النار {  خَاشِعِينَ مِنَ ٱلذُّلِّ } أي: ترى أجسامهم خاشعة للذل الذي في قلوبهم، {  يَنظُرُونَ مِن طَرْفٍ خَفِيٍّ } أي: ينظرون إلى النار مسارقة وشزراً، من  هيبتها وخوفها. 
{ وَقَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ } حيث ظهرت عواقب الخلق،  وتبين أهل الصدق من غيرهم: { إِنَّ ٱلْخَاسِرِينَ } على الحقيقة {  ٱلَّذِينَ خَسِرُوۤاْ أَنفُسَهُمْ وَأَهْلِيهِمْ } حيث فوتوا أنفسهم جزيل  الثواب، وحصلوا على أليم العقاب وفرَّق بينهم وبين أهليهم، فلم يجتمعوا  بهم، آخر ما عليهم.
 { أَلاَ إِنَّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } أنفسهم بالكفر والمعاصي {  فِي عَذَابٍ مُّقِيمٍ } أي: في سوائه ووسطه، منغمرين لا يخرجون منه أبداً،  ولا يفتر عنهم وهم فيه مبلسون. { وَمَا كَانَ لَهُم مِّنْ أَوْلِيَآءَ  يَنصُرُونَهُم مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ } كما كانوا في الدنيا يمنون بذلك  أنفسهم، ففي القيامة يتبين لهم ولغيرهم أن أسبابهم التي أملوها تقطعت، وأنه  حين جاءهم عذاب الله لم يدفع عنهم.
 { وَمَن يُضْلِلِ ٱللَّهُ فَمَا لَهُ  مِن سَبِيلٍ } تحصل به هدايته، فهؤلاء ضلوا حيث زعموا في شركائهم النفع  ودفع الضر، فتبين حينئذ ضلالهم.
*{ ٱسْتَجِيبُواْ  لِرَبِّكُمْ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ يَوْمٌ لاَّ مَرَدَّ لَهُ مِنَ  ٱللَّهِ مَا لَكُمْ مِّن مَّلْجَأٍ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِّن نَّكِيرٍ } (47) { فَإِنْ  أَعْرَضُواْ فَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظاً إِنْ عَلَيْكَ  إِلاَّ ٱلْبَلاَغُ وَإِنَّآ إِذَآ أَذَقْنَا ٱلإِنسَانَ مِنَّا رَحْمَةً  فَرِحَ بِهَا وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ  فَإِنَّ ٱلإِنسَانَ كَفُورٌ }(48)
*يأمر  تعالى عباده بالاستجابة له، بامتثال ما أمر به، واجتناب ما نهى عنه،  وبالمبادرة بذلك وعدم التسويف، مِنْ قَبْلِ أَنْ يَأْتِيَ يَوْم القيامة  الذي إذا جاء لا يمكن رده واستدراك الفائت، وليس للعبد في ذلك اليوم ملجأ  يلجأ إليه، فيفوت ربه، ويهرب منه.
 بل قد أحاطت الملائكة بالخليقة من خلفهم،  ونودوا*{ يٰمَعْشَرَ  ٱلْجِنِّ وَٱلإِنسِ إِنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُواْ مِنْ أَقْطَارِ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ فَٱنفُذُواْ لاَ تَنفُذُونَ إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ }* [الرحمن:  33] وليس للعبد في ذلك اليوم نكير لما اقترفه وأجرمه، بل لو أنكر لشهدت  عليه جوارحه. وهذه الآية ونحوها، فيها ذم الأمل، والأمر بانتهاز الفرصة في  كل عمل يعرض للعبد، فإن للتأخير آفات.
 { فَإِنْ أَعْرَضُواْ } عمّا جئتهم  به بعد البيان التام { فَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَاكَ عَلَيْهِمْ حَفِيظاً } تحفظ  أعمالهم وتسأل عنها، { إِنْ عَلَيْكَ إِلاَّ ٱلْبَلاَغُ } فإذا أديت ما  عليك، فقد وجب أجرك على اللّه، سواء استجابوا أم أعرضوا، وحسابهم على اللّه  الذي يحفظ عليهم صغير أعمالهم وكبيرها، وظاهرها وباطنها.
 ثم ذكر تعالى  حالة الإنسان، وأنه إذا أذاقه الله رحمة، من صحة بدن، ورزق رغد، وجاه ونحوه  { فَرِحَ بِهَا } أي: فرح فرحاً مقصوراً عليها، لا يتعداها، ويلزم من ذلك  طمأنينته بها، وإعراضه عن المُنْعِم. { وَإِن تُصِبْهُمْ سَيِّئَةٌ } أي:  مرض أو فقر، أو نحوهما { بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَإِنَّ ٱلإِنسَانَ  كَفُورٌ } أي: طبيعته كفران النعمة السابقة، والتسخط لما أصابه من السيئة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (513)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الشورى
من الأية(49)الى الأية(53)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الشورى
**{ لِلَّهِ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ يَخْلُقُ مَا يَشَآءُ يَهَبُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ إِنَاثاً وَيَهَبُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ ٱلذُّكُورَ } (49) { أَوْ يُزَوِّجُهُمْ ذُكْرَاناً وَإِنَاثاً وَيَجْعَلُ مَن يَشَآءُ عَقِيماً إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ قَدِيرٌ }(50)
*هذه  الآية فيها الإخبار عن سعة ملكه تعالى، ونفوذ تصرفه في الملك في الخلق لما  يشاء، والتدبير لجميع الأمور، حتى إن تدبيره تعالى، من عمومه، أنه يتناول  المخلوقة عن الأسباب التي يباشرها العباد، فإن النكاح من الأسباب لولادة  الأولاد، فاللّه تعالى هو الذي يعطيهم من الأولاد ما يشاء. فمن الخلق مَنْ  يهب له إناثاً، ومنهم مَنْ يهب له ذكوراً، ومنهم مَنْ يزوجه، أي: يجمع له  ذكوراً وإناثاً، ومنهم مَنْ يجعله عقيماً لا يولد له.
 { إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ }  بكل شيء { قَدِيرٌ } على كل شيء، فيتصرف بعلمه وإتقانه الأشياء، وبقدرته في  مخلوقاته.
*{ وَمَا  كَانَ لِبَشَرٍ أَن يُكَلِّمَهُ ٱللَّهُ إِلاَّ وَحْياً أَوْ مِن وَرَآءِ  حِجَابٍ أَوْ يُرْسِلَ رَسُولاً فَيُوحِيَ بِإِذْنِهِ مَا يَشَآءُ إِنَّهُ  عَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ } (51) { وَكَذَلِكَ  أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي مَا  ٱلْكِتَابُ وَلاَ ٱلإِيمَانُ وَلَـٰكِن جَعَلْنَاهُ نُوراً نَّهْدِي بِهِ  مَن نَّشَآءُ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا وَإِنَّكَ لَتَهْدِيۤ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ  مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } (52) { صِرَاطِ ٱللَّهِ ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ أَلاَ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ تَصِيرُ ٱلأُمُورُ }(53)
*لما قال المكذبون لرسل الله، الكافرون بالله:*{ لَوْلاَ يُكَلِّمُنَا ٱللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِينَآ آيَةٌ }* [البقرة:  118] من كبرهم وتجبرهم، رد الله عليهم بهذه الآية الكريمة، وأن تكليمه  تعالى لا يكون إلا لخواص خلقه، للأنبياء والمرسلين، وصفوته من العالمين،  وأنه يكون على أحد هذه الأوجه. 
إما { أَن يُكَلِّمَهُ ٱللَّهُ إِلاَّ  وَحْياً } بأن يلقي الوحي في قلب الرسول، من غير إرسال ملك، ولا مخاطبة منه  شفاها.
 { أَوْ } يكلمه منه شفاها، لكن { مِن وَرَآءِ حِجَابٍ } كما حصل  لموسى بن عمران، كليم الرحمن. { أَوْ } يكلمه الله بواسطة الرسول الملكي،  فـ { يُرْسِلَ رَسُولاً } كجبريل أو غيره من الملائكة. { فَيُوحِيَ  بِإِذْنِهِ } أي: بإذن ربه، لا بمجرد هواه، { إِنَّهُ } تعالى علي الذات،  علي الأوصاف، عظيمها، علي الأفعال، قد قهر كل شيء، ودانت له المخلوقات.  حكيم في وضعه كل شيء في موضعه، من المخلوقات والشرائع. { وَكَذَلِكَ } حين  أوحينا إلى الرسل قبلك { أَوْحَيْنَآ إِلَيْكَ رُوحاً مِّنْ أَمْرِنَا }  وهو هذا القرآن الكريم، سماه روحاً، لأن الروح يحيا به الجسد، والقرآن تحيا  به القلوب والأرواح، وتحيا به مصالح الدنيا والدين، لما فيه من الخير  الكثير والعلم الغزير.
 وهو محض منّة الله على رسوله وعباده المؤمنين، من  غير سبب منهم، ولهذا قال: { مَا كُنتَ تَدْرِي } أي: قبل نزوله عليك { مَا  ٱلْكِتَابُ وَلاَ ٱلإِيمَانُ } أي: ليس عندك علم بأخبار الكتب السابقة، ولا  إيمان وعمل بالشرائع الإلهية، بل كنت أمياً لا تخط ولا تقرأ، فجاءك هذا  الكتاب الذي { جَعَلْنَاهُ نُوراً نَّهْدِي بِهِ مَن نَّشَآءُ مِنْ  عِبَادِنَا } يستضيئون به في ظلمات الكفر والبِدع، والأهواء المردية،  ويعرفون به الحقائق، ويهتدون به إلى الصراط المستقيم.
 { وَإِنَّكَ  لَتَهْدِيۤ إِلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } أي: تبينه لهم وتوضحه، وتنيره  وترغبهم فيه، وتنهاهم عن ضده، وترهبهم منه، ثم فسَّر الصراط المستقيم فقال:  { صِرَاطِ ٱللَّهِ ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ  } أي: الصراط الذي نصبه الله لعباده، وأخبرهم أنه موصل إليه وإلى دار  كرامته، { أَلاَ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ تَصِيرُ ٱلأُمُورُ } أي: ترجع جميع أمور  الخير والشر، فيجازي كُلاً بحسب عمله، إن خيراً فخير، وإن شراً فشر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (514)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(1)الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف
**{ حـمۤ } (1) { وَٱلْكِتَابِ ٱلْمُبِينِ } (2) { إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ } (3) { وَإِنَّهُ فِيۤ أُمِّ ٱلْكِتَابِ لَدَيْنَا لَعَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ } (4) { أَفَنَضْرِبُ عَنكُمُ ٱلذِّكْرَ صَفْحاً أَن كُنتُمْ قَوْماً مُّسْرِفِينَ }(5)
*هذا  قسم بالقرآن على القرآن، فأقسم بالكتاب المبين وأطلق، ولم يذكر المتعلق،  ليدل على أنه مبين لكل ما يحتاج إليه العباد من أمور الدنيا والدين  والآخرة.
 { إِنَّا جَعَلْنَاهُ قُرْآناً عَرَبِيّاً } هذا المقسم عليه، أنه  جُعِل بأفصح اللغات وأوضحها وأبينها، وهذا من بيانه. وذكر الحكمة في ذلك  فقال: { لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ } ألفاظه ومعانيه لتيسرها وقربها من  الأذهان.
 { وَإِنَّهُ } أي: هذا الكتاب { لَدَيْنَا } في الملأ الأعلى في  أعلى الرتب وأفضلها { لَعَلِيٌّ حَكِيمٌ } أي: لعليٌّ في قدره وشرفه ومحله،  حكيم فيما يشتمل عليه من الأوامر والنواهي والأخبار، فليس فيه حكم مخالف  للحكمة والعدل والميزان.
 ثم أخبر تعالى أن حكمته وفضله يقتضي أن لا يترك  عباده هملاً، لا يرسل إليهم رسولاً، ولا ينزل عليهم كتاباً، ولو كانوا  مسرفين ظالمين فقال: { أَفَنَضْرِبُ عَنكُمُ ٱلذِّكْرَ صَفْحاً } أي:  أفنعرض عنكم، ونترك إنزال الذكر إليكم، ونضرب عنكم صفحاً، لأجل إعراضكم،  وعدم انقيادكم له؟ بل ننزل عليكم الكتاب، ونوضح لكم فيه كل شيء، فإن آمنتم  به واهتديتم، فهو من توفيقكم، وإلا قامت عليكم الحجة، وكنتم على بيّنة من  أمركم.
*{ وَكَمْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن نَّبِيٍّ فِي ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } (6) { وَمَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّنْ نَّبِيٍّ إِلاَّ كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } (7) { فَأَهْلَكْنَآ أَشَدَّ مِنْهُم بَطْشاً وَمَضَىٰ مَثَلُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ }(8)
*يقول  تعالى: إن هذه سنتنا في الخلق، أن لا نتركهم هملاً، فكم { أَرْسَلْنَا مِن  نَّبِيٍّ فِي ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } يأمرونهم بعبادة اللّه وحده لا شريك له، ولم  يزل التكذيب موجوداً في الأمم.
 { وَمَا يَأْتِيهِم مِّنْ نَّبِيٍّ إِلاَّ  كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } جحداً لما جاء به، وتكبراً على الحق.
 {  فَأَهْلَكْنَآ أَشَدَّ } من هؤلاء { بَطْشاً } أي: قوة وأفعالاً، وآثاراً  في الأرض، { وَمَضَىٰ مَثَلُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } أي: مضت أمثالهم وأخبارهم،  وبيّنا لكم منها ما فيه عبرة ومزدجر عن التكذيب والإنكار.
*{ وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَّنْ خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ خَلَقَهُنَّ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } (9) { ٱلَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ مَهْداً وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ فِيهَا سُبُلاً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ } (10) { وَٱلَّذِي نَزَّلَ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً بِقَدَرٍ فَأَنشَرْنَا بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَّيْتاً كَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ } (11) { وَٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْفُلْكِ وَٱلأَنْعَامِ مَا تَرْكَبُونَ } (12) { لِتَسْتَوُواْ  عَلَىٰ ظُهُورِهِ ثُمَّ تَذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا  ٱسْتَوَيْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ وَتَقُولُواْ سُبْحَانَ ٱلَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا  هَـٰذَا وَمَا كُنَّا لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ } (13) { وَإِنَّآ إِلَىٰ رَبِّنَا لَمُنقَلِبُونَ }(14)
*يخبر  تعالى عن المشركين، أنك لو { سَأَلْتَهُمْ مَّنْ خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ  وَٱلأَرْضَ لَيَقُولُنَّ } الله وحده لا شريك له، العزيز الذي دانت لعزته  جميع المخلوقات، العليم بظواهر الأمور وبواطنها، وأوائلها وأواخرها، فإذا  كانوا مقرين بذلك، فكيف يجعلون له الولد والصاحبة والشريك؟! وكيف يشركون به  مَنْ لا يخلق ولا يرزق، ولا يُميت ولا يُحيي؟! ثم ذكر أيضاً من الأدلة  الدالة على كمال نعمته واقتداره، بما خلقه لعباده من الأرض التي مهدها  وجعلها قراراً للعباد، يتمكنون فيها من كل ما يريدون. { وَجَعَلَ لَكُمْ  فِيهَا سُبُلاً } أي: جعل منافذ بين سلاسل الجبال المتصلة، تنفذون منها إلى  ما وراءها من الأقطار. 
{ لَّعَلَّكُمْ تَهْتَدُونَ } في السير في الطرق  ولا تضيعون، ولعلكم تهتدون أيضاً في الاعتبار بذلك والادكار فيه. {  وَٱلَّذِي نَزَّلَ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً بِقَدَرٍ } لا يزيد ولا ينقص،  ويكون أيضاً بمقدار الحاجة، لا ينقص بحيث لا يكون فيه نفع، ولا يزيد بحيث  يضر العباد والبلاد، بل أغاث به العباد، وأنقذ به البلاد من الشدة، ولهذا  قال: { فَأَنشَرْنَا بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَّيْتاً } أي: أحييناها بعد موتها، {  كَذَلِكَ تُخْرَجُونَ } أي: فكما أحيا الأرض الميتة الهامدة بالماء، كذلك  يحييكم بعد ما تستكملون في البرزخ، ليجازيكم بأعمالكم.
 { وَٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ  ٱلأَزْوَاجَ كُلَّهَا } أي: الأصناف جميعها، مما تنبت الأرض ومن أنفسهم  ومما لا يعلمون، من ليل ونهار، وحر وبرد، وذكر وأنثى، وغير ذلك. { وَجَعَلَ  لَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْفُلْكِ } أي: السفن البحرية، الشراعية والنارية، مَا  تَرْكَبُونَ { وَ } من { ٱلأَنْعَامِ مَا تَرْكَبُونَ * لِتَسْتَوُواْ  عَلَىٰ ظُهُورِهِ } وهذا شامل لظهور الفلك ولظهور الأنعام، أي: لتستقروا  عليها، { ثُمَ تَذْكُرُواْ نِعْمَةَ رَبِّكُمْ إِذَا ٱسْتَوَيْتُمْ  عَلَيْهِ } بالاعتراف بالنعمة لمن سخرها، والثناء عليه تعالى بذلك، ولهذا  قال: { وَتَقُولُواْ سُبْحَانَ ٱلَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَنَا هَـٰذَا وَمَا كُنَّا  لَهُ مُقْرِنِينَ } أي: لولا تسخيره لنا ما سخّر من الفلك، والأنعام، ما  كنا مطيقين لذلك وقادرين عليه، ولكن من لطفه وكرمه تعالى، سخرها وذللها  ويسر أسبابها. 
والمقصود من هذا، بيان أن الرب الموصوف بما ذكره، من إفاضة  النعم على العباد، هو الذي يستحق أن يعبد، ويصلى له ويسجد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (515)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(15)الى الأية(25)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف

**{ وَجَعَلُواْ لَهُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ جُزْءًا إِنَّ ٱلإنسَانَ لَكَفُورٌ مُّبِينٌ } (15) { أَمِ ٱتَّخَذَ مِمَّا يَخْلُقُ بَنَاتٍ وَأَصْفَاكُم بِٱلْبَنِينَ } (16) { وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُم بِمَا ضَرَبَ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ مَثَلاً ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدّاً وَهُوَ كَظِيمٌ } (17) { أَوَمَن يُنَشَّأُ فِي ٱلْحِلْيَةِ وَهُوَ فِي ٱلْخِصَامِ غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ } (18) { وَجَعَلُواْ  ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةَ ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ إِنَاثاً  أَشَهِدُواْ خَلْقَهُمْ سَتُكْتَبُ شَهَادَتُهُمْ وَيُسْأَلُونَ } (19) { وَقَالُواْ لَوْ شَآءَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ مَا عَبَدْنَاهُمْ مَّا لَهُم بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ هُمْ إِلاَّ يَخْرُصُونَ } (20) { أَمْ آتَيْنَاهُمْ كِتَاباً مِّن قَبْلِهِ فَهُم بِهِ مُسْتَمْسِكُونَ } (21) { بَلْ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَآ ءَابَآءَنَا عَلَىٰ أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ ءَاثَارِهِم مُّهْتَدُونَ } (22) { وَكَذَلِكَ  مَآ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِّن نَّذِيرٍ إِلاَّ قَالَ  مُتْرَفُوهَآ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَآ ءَابَآءَنَا عَلَىٰ أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ  ءَاثَارِهِم مُّقْتَدُونَ } (23) { قَٰلَ أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُمْ بِأَهْدَىٰ مِمَّا وَجَدتُّمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَآءَكُمْ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا بِمَآ أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ } (24) { فَٱنتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَٱنظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِينَ }(25)
*يخبر  تعالى عن شناعة قول المشركين، الذين جعلوا للّه تعالى ولداً، وهو الواحد  الأحد، الفرد الصمد، الذي لم يتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولداً، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد،  وإن ذلك باطل من عدة أوجه: منها: أن الخلق كلهم عباده، والعبودية تنافي  الولادة. ومنها: أن الولد جزء من والده، واللّه تعالى بائن من خلقه، مباين  لهم في صفاته ونعوت جلاله، والولد جزء من الوالد، فمحال أن يكون للّه تعالى  ولد. 
ومنها: أنهم يزعمون أن الملائكة بنات اللّه، ومن المعلوم أن البنات  أدون الصنفين، فكيف يكون لله البنات، ويصطفيهم بالبنين، ويفضلهم بها؟! فإذا  يكونون أفضل من اللّه، تعالى اللّه عن ذلك علواً كبيراً. 
ومنها: أن الصنف  الذي نسبوه للّه، وهو البنات، أدون الصنفين، وأكرههما لهم، حتى إنهم من  كراهتهم لذلك { وَإِذَا بُشِّرَ أَحَدُهُم بِمَا ضَرَبَ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ  مَثَلاً ظَلَّ وَجْهُهُ مُسْوَدّاً } من كراهته وشدة بغضه، فكيف يجعلون  للّه ما يكرهون؟ ومنها: أن الأنثى ناقصة في وصفها، وفي منطقها وبيانها،  ولهذا قال تعالى: { أَوَمَن يُنَشَّأُ فِي ٱلْحِلْيَةِ } أي: يجمل فيها،  لنقص جماله، فيجمل بأمر خارج عنه؟ { وَهُوَ فِي ٱلْخِصَامِ } أي: عند  الخصام الموجب لإظهار ما عند الشخص من الكلام، { غَيْرُ مُبِينٍ } أي: غير  مبين لحجته، ولا مفصح عمّا احتوى عليه ضميره، فكيف ينسبونهن للّه تعالى؟  ومنها: أنهم جَعَلُوا الْمَلائِكَةَ الَّذِينَ هُمْ عِبَادُ الله إِنَاثاً،  فتجرؤوا على الملائكة، العباد المقربين، ورقوهم عن مرتبة العبادة والذل،  إلى مرتبة المشاركة للّه، في شيء من خواصه، ثم نزلوا بهم عن مرتبة الذكورية  إلى مرتبة الأنوثية، فسبحان مَنْ أظهر تناقض مَنْ كذب عليه وعاند رسله.  ومنها: أن اللّه رد عليهم بأنهم لم يشهدوا خلق اللّه لملائكته، فكيف  يتكلمون بأمر من المعلوم عند كل أحد، أنه ليس لهم به علم؟! ولكن لا بد أن  يسألوا عن هذه الشهادة، وستكتب عليهم، ويعاقبون عليها. 
وقوله تعالى: {  وَقَالُواْ لَوْ شَآءَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ مَا عَبَدْنَاهُمْ } فاحتجوا على  عبادتهم الملائكة بالمشيئة، وهي حجة لم يزل المشركون يطرقونها، وهي حجة  باطلة في نفسها، عقلاً وشرعاً. فكل عاقل لا يقبل الاحتجاج بالقدر، ولو سلكه  في حالة من أحواله لم يثبت عليها قدمه.
 وأما شرعاً، فإن اللّه تعالى أبطل  الاحتجاج به، ولم يذكره عن غير المشركين به المكذبين لرسله، فإن اللّه  تعالى قد أقام الحجة على العباد، فلم يبق لأحد عليه حجة أصلاً، ولهذا قال  هنا: { مَّا لَهُم بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ هُمْ إِلاَّ يَخْرُصُونَ }  أي: يتخرصون تخرصاً لا دليل عليه، ويتخبطون خبط عشواء.
 ثم قال: { أَمْ  آتَيْنَاهُمْ كِتَاباً مِّن قَبْلِهِ فَهُم بِهِ مُسْتَمْسِكُونَ } يخبرهم  بصحة أفعالهم، وصدق أقوالهم؟ ليس الأمر كذلك، فإن اللّه أرسل محمداً نذيراً  إليهم، وهم لم يأتهم نذير غيره، أي: فلا عقل ولا نقل، وإذا انتفى الأمران،  فلا ثَمَّ إلاّ الباطل.
نعم، لهم شبهة من أوهى  الشُّبَه، وهي تقليد آبائهم الضالين، الذين ما زال الكفرة يردون بتقليدهم  دعوة الرسل، ولهذا قال هنا: { بَلْ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا وَجَدْنَآ ءَابَآءَنَا  عَلَىٰ أُمَّةٍ } أي: على دين وملة { وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ ءَاثَارِهِم  مُّهْتَدُونَ } أي: فلا نتبع ما جاء به محمد صلى اللّه عليه وسلم.
 {  وَكَذَلِكَ مَآ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ فِي قَرْيَةٍ مِّن نَّذِيرٍ  إِلاَّ قَالَ مُتْرَفُوهَآ } أي: منعموها، وملؤها الذين أطغتهم الدنيا،  وغرتهم الأموال، واستكبروا على الحق.
 { إِنَّا وَجَدْنَآ ءَابَآءَنَا  عَلَىٰ أُمَّةٍ وَإِنَّا عَلَىٰ ءَاثَارِهِم مُّقْتَدُونَ } أي: فهؤلاء  ليسوا ببدع منهم، وليسوا بأول مَنْ قال هذه المقالة. وهذا الاحتجاج من  هؤلاء المشركين الضالين، بتقليدهم لآبائهم الضالين، ليس المقصود به اتباع  الحق والهدى، وإنما هو تعصب محض، يراد به نصرة ما معهم من الباطل. 
ولهذا كل  رسول يقول لمن عارضه بهذه الشبهة الباطلة: { أَوَلَوْ جِئْتُكُمْ  بِأَهْدَىٰ مِمَّا وَجَدتُّمْ عَلَيْهِ آبَآءَكُمْ } أي: فهل تتبعوني لأجل  الهدى؟ { قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا بِمَآ أُرْسِلْتُمْ بِهِ كَافِرُونَ } فعلم  بهذا، أنهم ما أرادوا اتباع الحق والهدى، وإنما قصدهم اتباع الباطل والهوى.  { فَٱنتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ } بتكذيبهم الحق، وردهم إياه بهذه الشبهة  الباطلة. 
{ فَٱنظُرْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِينَ } فليحذر  هؤلاء أن يستمروا على تكذيبهم، فيصيبهم ما أصابهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (516)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(26)الى الأية(32)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف
**{ وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ إِنَّنِي بَرَآءٌ مِّمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ } (26) { إِلاَّ ٱلَّذِي فَطَرَنِي فَإِنَّهُ سَيَهْدِينِ } (27) { وَجَعَلَهَا كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ } (28) { بَلْ مَتَّعْتُ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ وَآبَآءَهُمْ حَتَّىٰ جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْحَقُّ وَرَسُولٌ مُّبِينٌ } (29) { وَلَمَّا جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْحَقُّ قَالُواْ هَـٰذَا سِحْرٌ وَإِنَّا بِهِ كَافِرُونَ } (30) { وَقَالُواْ لَوْلاَ نُزِّلَ هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنُ عَلَىٰ رَجُلٍ مِّنَ ٱلْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ } (31) { أَهُمْ  يَقْسِمُونَ رَحْمَتَ رَبِّكَ نَحْنُ قَسَمْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَّعِيشَتَهُمْ  فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَرَفَعْنَا بَعْضَهُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ  دَرَجَاتٍ لِّيَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُهُم بَعْضاً سُخْرِيّاً وَرَحْمَتُ رَبِّكَ  خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ }(32)
*يخبر  تعالى عن ملة إبراهيم الخليل عليه السلام، الذي ينتسب إليه أهل الكتاب  والمشركون، وكلهم يزعم أنه على طريقته، فأخبر عن دينه الذي ورثه في ذريته  فقال: { وَإِذْ قَالَ إِبْرَاهِيمُ لأَبِيهِ وَقَوْمِهِ } الذين اتخذوا من  دون اللّه آلهة يعبدونهم ويتقربون إليهم: { إِنَّنِي بَرَآءٌ مِّمَّا  تَعْبُدُونَ } أي: مبغضٌ له، مجتنبٌ معادٍ لأهله، { إِلاَّ ٱلَّذِي  فَطَرَنِي } فإني أتولاه، وأرجو أن يهديني للعلم بالحق والعمل به، فكما  فطرني ودبرني بما يصلح بدني ودنياي، فـ { سَيَهْدِينِ } لما يصلح ديني  وآخرتي. { وَجَعَلَهَا } أي: هذه الخصلة الحميدة، التي هي أم الخصال  وأساسها، وهي إخلاص العبادة للّه وحده، والتبرِّي من عبادة ما سواه. 
{  كَلِمَةً بَاقِيَةً فِي عَقِبِهِ } أي: ذريته { لَعَلَّهُمْ } إليها {  يَرْجِعُونَ } لشهرتها عنه، وتوصيته لذريته، وتوصية بعض بنيه - كإسحاق  ويعقوب - لبعض، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَمَن يَرْغَبُ عَن مِّلَّةِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ إِلاَّ مَن سَفِهَ نَفْسَهُ }* إلى  آخر الآيات [البقرة: 130].
 فلم تزل هذه الكلمة موجودة في ذريته عليه  السلام حتى دخلهم الترف والطغيان. 
فقال تعالى: { بَلْ مَتَّعْتُ  هَـٰؤُلاَءِ وَآبَآءَهُمْ } بأنواع الشهوات، حتى صارت هي غايتهم ونهاية  مقصودهم، فلم تزل يتربى حبها في قلوبهم، حتى صارت صفات راسخة، وعقائد  متأصلة. { حَتَّىٰ جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْحَقُّ } الذي لا شك فيه ولا مرية ولا  اشتباه. { وَرَسُولٌ مُّبِينٌ } أي: بين الرسالة، قامت أدلة رسالته قياماً  باهراً، بأخلاقه ومعجزاته، وبما جاء به، وبما صدق به المرسلين، وبنفس دعوته  صلى اللّه عليه وسلم. { وَلَمَّا جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْحَقُّ } الذي يوجب على مَنْ  له أدنى دين ومعقول أن يقبله وينقاد له. { قَالُواْ هَـٰذَا سِحْرٌ  وَإِنَّا بِهِ كَافِرُونَ } وهذا من أعظم المعاندة والمشاقة، فإنهم لم  يكتفوا بمجرد الإعراض عنه، بل ولا جحده، فلم يرضوا حتى قدحوا به قدحاً  شنيعاً، وجعلوه بمنزلة السحر الباطل، الذي لا يأتي به إلاّ أخبث الخلق  وأعظمهم افتراء، والذي حملهم على ذلك، طغيانهم بما متعهم اللّه به وآباءهم.  { وَقَالُواْ } مقترحين على اللّه بعقولهم الفاسدة: { لَوْلاَ نُزِّلَ  هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنُ عَلَىٰ رَجُلٍ مِّنَ ٱلْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ } أي:  معظَّم عندهم، مبجّل من أهل مكة، أو أهل الطائف، كالوليد بن المغيرة ونحوه،  ممن هو عندهم عظيم. قال اللّه رداً لاقتراحهم: { أَهُمْ يَقْسِمُونَ  رَحْمَتَ رَبِّكَ } أي: أهم الخزان لرحمة اللّه، وبيدهم تدبيرها، فيعطون  النبوة والرسالة مَنْ يشاؤون، ويمنعونها ممن يشاؤون؟ { نَحْنُ قَسَمْنَا  بَيْنَهُمْ مَّعِيشَتَهُمْ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَرَفَعْنَا  بَعْضَهُمْ فَوْقَ بَعْضٍ دَرَجَاتٍ } أي: في الحياة الدنيا، { وَ } الحال  أن رَحْمَةَ رَبِّكَ خَيْرٌ مِمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ من الدنيا. فإذا كانت معايش  العباد وأرزاقهم الدنيوية بيد اللّه تعالى، وهو الذي يقسمها بين عباده،  فيبسط الرزق على من يشاء، ويضيقه على من يشاء، بحسب حكمته، فرحمته الدينية،  التي أعلاها النبوة والرسالة، أولى وأحرى أن تكون بيد اللّه تعالى، فاللّه  أعلم حيث يجعل رسالته.
فعلم  أن اقتراحهم ساقط لاغ، وأن التدبير للأمور كلها، دينيها ودنيويها، بيد  اللّه وحده.
 هذا إقناع لهم، من جهة غلطهم في الاقتراح، الذي ليس في أيديهم  منه شيء، إن هو إلا ظلم منهم ورد للحق. وقولهم: { لَوْلاَ نُزِّلَ هَـٰذَا  ٱلْقُرْآنُ عَلَىٰ رَجُلٍ مِّنَ ٱلْقَرْيَتَيْنِ عَظِيمٍ } لو عرفوا حقائق  الرجال، والصفات التي بها يعرف علو قدر الرجل، وعظم منزلته عند اللّه وعند  خلقه، لعلموا أن محمد بن عبد اللّه بن عبد المطلب صلى اللّه عليه وسلم، هو  أعظم الرجال قدراً، وأعلاهم فخراً، وأكملهم عقلاً، وأغزرهم علماً، وأجلهم  رأياً وعزماً وحزماً، وأكملهم خلقاً، وأوسعهم رحمةً، وأشدهم شفقةً، وأهداهم  وأتقاهم. وهو قطب دائرة الكمال، وإليه المنتهى في أوصاف الرجال، ألا وهو  رجل العالم على الإطلاق، يعرف ذلك أولياؤه وأعداؤه، فكيف يفضل عليه  المشركون مَنْ لم يشم مثقال ذرة من كماله؟!، ومن جرمه ومنتهى حمقه، أن جعل  إلهه الذي يعبده ويدعوه ويتقرب إليه، صنماً، أو شجراً، أو حجراً، لا يضر  ولا ينفع، ولا يعطي ولا يمنع، وهو كلٍّ على مولاه، يحتاج لمن يقوم بمصالحه،  فهل هذا إلا من فعل السفهاء والمجانين؟ فكيف يجعل مثل هذا عظيماً؟ أم كيف  يفضل على خاتم الرسل وسيد ولد آدم صلى اللّه عليه وسلم؟ ولكن الذين كفروا  لا يعقلون. وفي هذه الآية تنبيه على حكمة اللّه تعالى في تفضيل اللّه بعض  العباد على بعض في الدنيا { لِّيَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُهُم بَعْضاً سُخْرِيّاً }  أي: ليسخر بعضهم بعضاً، في الأعمال والحرف والصنائع.
 فلو تساوى الناس في  الغنى، ولم يحتج بعضهم إلى بعض، لتعطلت كثير من مصالحهم ومنافعهم. وفيها  دليل على أن نعمته الدينية خير من النعمة الدنيوية كما قال تعالى في الآية  الأخرى:*{ قُلْ بِفَضْلِ ٱللَّهِ وَبِرَحْمَتِهِ فَبِذَلِكَ فَلْيَفْرَحُواْ هُوَ خَيْرٌ مِّمَّا يَجْمَعُونَ }* [يونس: 58].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (517)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(33)الى الأية(40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف
**{ وَلَوْلاَ  أَن يَكُونَ ٱلنَّاسُ أُمَّةً وَاحِدَةً لَّجَعَلْنَا لِمَن يَكْفُرُ  بِٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ لِبُيُوتِهِمْ سُقُفاً مِّن فِضَّةٍ وَمَعَارِجَ عَلَيْهَا  يَظْهَرُونَ } (34) { وَلِبُيُوتِهِمْ أَبْوَاباً وَسُرُراً عَلَيْهَا يَتَّكِئُونَ } (35) { وَزُخْرُفاً وَإِن كُلُّ ذَلِكَ لَمَّا مَتَاعُ ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلآخِرَةُ عِندَ رَبِّكَ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ }(36)
*يخبر  تعالى بأن الدنيا لا تسوى عنده شيئاً، وأنه لولا لطفه ورحمته بعباده، التي  لا يقدم عليها شيئاً، لوسَّع الدنيا على الذين كفروا توسيعاً عظيماً،  ولجعل { لِبُيُوتِهِمْ سُقُفاً مِّن فِضَّةٍ وَمَعَارِجَ } أي: درجاً من  فضة { عَلَيْهَا يَظْهَرُونَ } على سطوحهم. { وَلِبُيُوتِهِمْ أَبْوَاباً  وَسُرُراً عَلَيْهَا يَتَّكِئُونَ } من فضة، ولجعل لهم { زُخْرُفاً } أي:  لزخرف لهم دنياهم بأنواع الزخارف، وأعطاهم ما يشتهون، ولكن منعه من ذلك  رحمته بعباده خوفاً عليهم من التسارع في الكفر وكثرة المعاصي بسبب حب  الدنيا، ففي هذا دليل على أنه يمنع العباد بعض أمور الدنيا منعاً عاماً أو  خاصاً لمصالحهم، وأن الدنيا لا تزن عند اللّه جناح بعوضة، وأن كل هذه  المذكورات متاع الحياة الدنيا، منغصة، مكدرة، فانية، وأن الآخرة عند اللّه  تعالى خير للمتقين لربهم بامتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، لأن نعيمها تام  كامل من كل وجه، وفي الجنة ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين، وهم فيها خالدون،  فما أشد الفرق بين الدارين!!
*{ وَمَن يَعْشُ عَن ذِكْرِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ نُقَيِّضْ لَهُ شَيْطَاناً فَهُوَ لَهُ قَرِينٌ } (37) { وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَصُدُّونَهُم  ْ عَنِ ٱلسَّبِيلِ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ } (38) { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءَنَا قَالَ يٰلَيْتَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ بُعْدَ ٱلْمَشْرِقَيْنِ فَبِئْسَ ٱلْقَرِينُ } (39) { وَلَن يَنفَعَكُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ إِذ ظَّلَمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ فِي ٱلْعَذَابِ مُشْتَرِكُونَ }(40)
*يخبر  تعالى عن عقوبته البليغة، لمن أعرض عن ذكره، فقال: { وَمَن يَعْشُ } أي:  يعرض ويصد { عَن ذِكْرِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ } الذي هو القرآن العظيم، الذي هو  أعظم رحمة رحم بها الرحمن عباده، فمَنْ قبلها، فقد قبل خير المواهب، وفاز  بأعظم المطالب والرغائب، ومَنْ أعرض عنها وردها، فقد خاب وخسر خسارة لا  يسعد بعدها أبداً، وقيَّض له الرحمن شيطاناً مريداً، يقارنه ويصاحبه، ويعده  ويمنيه، ويؤزه إلى المعاصي أزا، { وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَصُدُّونَهُم  ْ عَنِ  ٱلسَّبِيلِ } أي: الصراط المستقيم، والدين القويم. 
{ وَيَحْسَبُونَ  أَنَّهُم مُّهْتَدُونَ } بسبب تزيين الشيطان للباطل وتحسينه له، وإعراضهم  عن الحق، فاجتمع هذا وهذا. 
فإن قيل: فهل لهذا من عذر، من حيث إنه ظن أنه  مهتد، وليس كذلك؟ قيل: لا عذر لهذا وأمثاله، الذين مصدر جهلهم الإعراض عن  ذكر اللّه، مع تمكنهم على الاهتداء، فزهدوا في الهدى مع القدرة عليه،  ورغبوا في الباطل، فالذنب ذنبهم، والجرم جرمهم. 
فهذه حالة هذا المُعْرِض عن  ذكر اللّه في الدنيا، مع قرينه، وهو الضلال والغيّ، وانقلاب الحقائق.
 وأما  حاله، إذا جاء ربه في الآخرة، فهو شر الأحوال، وهو: إظهار الندم والتحسر،  والحزن الذي لا يجبر مصابه، والتبرِّي من قرينه، ولهذا قال تعالى: {  حَتَّىٰ إِذَا جَآءَنَا قَالَ يٰلَيْتَ بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكَ بُعْدَ  ٱلْمَشْرِقَيْنِ فَبِئْسَ ٱلْقَرِينُ }. كما في قوله تعالى:*{ وَيَوْمَ  يَعَضُّ ٱلظَّالِمُ عَلَىٰ يَدَيْهِ يَقُولُ يٰلَيْتَنِي ٱتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ  ٱلرَّسُولِ سَبِيلاً * يَٰوَيْلَتَىٰ لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلاَناً  خَلِيلاً * لَّقَدْ أَضَلَّنِي عَنِ ٱلذِّكْرِ بَعْدَ إِذْ جَآءَنِي  وَكَانَ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ لِلإِنْسَانِ خَذُولاً }* [الفرقان:  27-29]. 
وقوله تعالى: { وَلَن يَنفَعَكُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ إِذ ظَّلَمْتُمْ  أَنَّكُمْ فِي ٱلْعَذَابِ مُشْتَرِكُونَ } أي: ولا ينفعكم يوم القيامة  اشتراككم في العذاب، أنتم وقرناؤكم وأخلاؤكم، وذلك لأنكم اشتركتم في الظلم،  فاشتركتم في عقابه وعذابه. 
ولن ينفعكم أيضاً، روح التسلي في المصيبة، فإن  المصيبة إذا وقعت في الدنيا، واشترك فيها المعاقبون، هان عليهم بعض الهون،  وتسلَّى بعضهم ببعض، وأما مصيبة الآخرة، فإنها جمعت كل عقاب، ما فيه أدنى  راحة، حتى ولا هذه الراحة. نسألك يا ربنا العافية، وأن تريحنا برحمتك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (518)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(41)الى الأية(56)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف

**{ أَفَأَنتَ تُسْمِعُ ٱلصُّمَّ أَوْ تَهْدِي ٱلْعُمْيَ وَمَن كَانَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ } (41) { فَإِمَّا نَذْهَبَنَّ بِكَ فَإِنَّا مِنْهُم مُّنتَقِمُونَ } (42) { أَوْ نُرِيَنَّكَ ٱلَّذِي وَعَدْنَاهُمْ فَإِنَّا عَلَيْهِمْ مُّقْتَدِرُونَ } (42) { فَٱسْتَمْسِكْ بِٱلَّذِيۤ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ إِنَّكَ عَلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } (43) { وَإِنَّهُ لَذِكْرٌ لَّكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ وَسَوْفَ تُسْأَلُونَ } (44) { وَسْئَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رُّسُلِنَآ أَجَعَلْنَا مِن دُونِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ }(45)
*يقول  تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، مسلياً له عن امتناع المكذبين عن  الاستجابة له، وأنهم لا خير فيهم، ولا فيهم زكاء يدعوهم إلى الهدى: {  أَفَأَنتَ تُسْمِعُ ٱلصُّمَّ } أي: الذين لا يسمعون { أَوْ تَهْدِي  ٱلْعُمْيَ } الذين لا يبصرون، أو تهدي { وَمَن كَانَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ }  أي: بَيِّنٌ واضح، لعلمه بضلاله، ورضاه به. 
فكما أن الأصم لا يسمع  الأصوات، والأعمى لا يبصر، والضال ضلالاً مبيناً لا يهتدي، فهؤلاء قد فسدت  فطرهم وعقولهم، بإعراضهم عن الذكر، واستحدثوا عقائد فاسدة، وصفات خبيثة،  تمنعهم وتحول بينهم وبين الهدى، وتوجب لهم الازدياد من الردى، فهؤلاء لم  يبق إلا عذابهم ونكالهم، إما في الدنيا، أو في الآخرة، ولهذا قال تعالى: {  فَإِمَّا نَذْهَبَنَّ بِكَ فَإِنَّا مِنْهُم مُّنتَقِمُونَ } أي: فإن ذهبنا  بك قبل أن نريك ما نعدهم من العذاب، فاعلم بخبرنا الصادق أنَّا منهم  منتقمون.
 { أَوْ نُرِيَنَّكَ ٱلَّذِي وَعَدْنَاهُمْ } من العذاب { فَإِنَّا  عَلَيْهِمْ مُّقْتَدِرُونَ } ولكن ذلك متوقف على اقتضاء الحكمة لتعجيله أو  تأخيره، فهذه حالك وحال هؤلاء المكذبين.
 وأما أنت { فَٱسْتَمْسِكْ  بِٱلَّذِيۤ أُوحِيَ إِلَيْكَ } فعلاً واتصافاً، بما يأمر بالاتصاف به ودعوة  إليه، وحرصاً على تنفيذه في نفسك وفي غيرك. { إِنَّكَ عَلَىٰ صِرَاطٍ  مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } موصل إلى الله وإلى دار كرامته، وهذا مما يوجب عليك زيادة  التمسك به، والاهتداء إذا علمت أنه حق وعدل وصدق، تكون بانياً على أصل  أصيل، إذا بنى غيرك على الشكوك والأوهام، والظلم والجور.
 { وَإِنَّهُ } أي:  هذا القرآن الكريم { لَذِكْرٌ لَّكَ وَلِقَوْمِكَ } أي: فخر لكم، ومنقبة  جليلة، ونعمة لا يقادر قدرها، ولا يعرف وصفها، ويذكركم أيضاً ما فيه الخير  الدنيوي والأخروي، ويحثكم عليه، ويذكركم الشر ويرهبكم عنه، { وَسَوْفَ  تُسْأَلُونَ } عنه، هل قمتم به فارتفعتم وانتفعتم، أم لم تقوموا به فيكون  حجة عليكم، وكفراً منكم بهذه النعمة؟ { وَسْئَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن  قَبْلِكَ مِن رُّسُلِنَآ أَجَعَلْنَا مِن دُونِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ آلِهَةً  يُعْبَدُونَ } حتى يكون للمشركين نوع حجة، يتبعون فيها أحداً من الرسل،  فإنك لو سألتهم واستخبرتهم عن أحوالهم، لم تجد أحداً منهم يدعو إلى اتخاذ  إله آخر مع الله مع أن كل الرسل، من أولهم إلى آخرهم، يدعون إلى عبادة  الله، وحده لا شريك له. 
قال تعالى:*{ وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ ٱعْبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَٱجْتَنِبُواْ ٱلْطَّاغُوتَ }* [النحل:  36] وكل رسول بعثه الله، يقول لقومه: اعبدوا الله ما لكم من إله غيره، فدل  هذا، أن المشركين ليس لهم مستند في شركهم، لا من عقل صحيح، ولا نقل عن  الرسل.
*{ وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَىٰ بِآيَـٰتِنَآ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلإِيْهِ فَقَالَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ رَبِّ ٱلْعَـٰلَمِينَ } (46) { فَلَمَّا جَآءَهُم بِآيَاتِنَآ إِذَا هُم مِّنْهَا يَضْحَكُونَ } (47) { وَمَا نُرِيِهِم مِّنْ آيَةٍ إِلاَّ هِيَ أَكْبَرُ مِنْ أُخْتِهَا وَأَخَذْنَاهُم بِٱلْعَذَابِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ } (48) { وَقَالُواْ يَٰأَيُّهَ ٱلسَّاحِرُ ٱدْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِندَكَ إِنَّنَا لَمُهْتَدُونَ } (49) { فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ ٱلْعَذَابَ إِذَا هُمْ يَنكُثُونَ } (50) { وَنَادَىٰ  فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ يٰقَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ  وَهَـٰذِهِ ٱلأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِيۤ أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ } (51) { أَمْ أَنَآ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ وَلاَ يَكَادُ يُبِينُ } (52) { فَلَوْلاَ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِّن ذَهَبٍ أَوْ جَآءَ مَعَهُ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ } (53) { فَٱسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ } (54) { فَلَمَّآ آسَفُونَا ٱنتَقَمْنَا مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ } (55) { فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ سَلَفاً وَمَثَلاً لِّلآخِرِينَ }(56)
*{ وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَىٰ بِآيَـٰتِنَآ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلإِيْهِ } إلى آخر القصة لما قال تعالى:*{ وَسْئَلْ مَنْ أَرْسَلْنَا مِن قَبْلِكَ مِن رُّسُلِنَآ أَجَعَلْنَا مِن دُونِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ آلِهَةً يُعْبَدُونَ }* [الزخرف:  45] بيَّن تعالى حال موسى ودعوته، التي هي أشهر ما يكون من دعوات الرسل،  ولأن اللّه تعالى أكثر من ذكرها في كتابه، فذكر حاله مع فرعون، فقال: {  وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا مُوسَىٰ بِآيَـٰتِنَآ } التي دلت دلالة قاطعة على صحة  ما جاء به، كالعصا، والحية، وإرسال الجراد، والقمل، إلى آخر الآيات.

 {  إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ وَمَلإِيْهِ فَقَالَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ رَبِّ  ٱلْعَـٰلَمِينَ } فدعاهم إلى الإقرار بربهم، ونهاهم عن عبادة ما سواه.
 {  فَلَمَّا جَآءَهُم بِآيَاتِنَآ إِذَا هُم مِّنْهَا يَضْحَكُونَ } أي: ردوها  وأنكروها، واستهزؤوا بها، ظلماً وعلواً، فلم يكن لقصور بالآيات، وعدم وضوح  فيها، ولهذا قال: { وَمَا نُرِيِهِم مِّنْ آيَةٍ إِلاَّ هِيَ أَكْبَرُ  مِنْ أُخْتِهَا } أي: الآية المتأخرة أعظم من السابقة، { وَأَخَذْنَاهُم  بِٱلْعَذَابِ } كالجراد، والقمل، والضفادع، والدم، آيات مفصلات. {  لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ } إلى الإسلام، ويذعنون له، ليزول شركهم وشرهم. 
{  وَقَالُواْ } عندما نزل عليهم العذاب: { يَٰأَيُّهَ ٱلسَّاحِرُ } يعنون  موسى عليه السلام، وهذا إما من باب التهكم به، وإما أن يكون هذا الخطاب  عندهم مدحاً، فتضرعوا إليه بأن خاطبوه بما يخاطبون به من يزعمون أنهم  علماؤهم، وهم السحرة، فقالوا: { ٱدْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِندَكَ }  أي: بما خصك اللّه به، وفضلك به، من الفضائل والمناقب، أن يكشف عنا العذاب  { إِنَّنَا لَمُهْتَدُونَ } إن كشف اللّه عنا ذلك. { فَلَمَّا كَشَفْنَا  عَنْهُمُ ٱلْعَذَابَ إِذَا هُمْ يَنكُثُونَ } أي: لم يفوا بما قالوا، بل  غدروا، واستمروا على كفرهم. وهذا كقوله تعالى:*{ فَأَرْسَلْنَا  عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلطُّوفَانَ وَٱلْجَرَادَ وَٱلْقُمَّلَ وَٱلضَّفَادِعَ  وَٱلدَّمَ آيَاتٍ مُّفَصَّلاَتٍ فَٱسْتَكْبَرُوا  ْ وَكَانُواْ قَوْماً  مُّجْرِمِينَ * وَلَمَّا وَقَعَ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلرِّجْزُ قَالُواْ يٰمُوسَىٰ  ٱدْعُ لَنَا رَبَّكَ بِمَا عَهِدَ عِندَكَ لَئِن كَشَفْتَ عَنَّا ٱلرِّجْزَ  لَنُؤْمِنَنَّ لَكَ وَلَنُرْسِلَنَّ مَعَكَ بَنِيۤ إِسْرَآئِيلَ *  فَلَماَّ كَشَفْنَا عَنْهُمُ ٱلرِّجْزَ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ هُم بَالِغُوهُ إِذَا  هُمْ يَنكُثُونَ }* [الأعراف:  133-135].
 { وَنَادَىٰ فِرْعَوْنُ فِي قَوْمِهِ قَالَ } مستعلياً بباطله،  قد غره ملكه، وأطغاه ماله وجنوده: { يٰقَوْمِ أَلَيْسَ لِي مُلْكُ مِصْرَ }  أي: ألست المالك لذلك، المتصرف فيه، { وَهَـٰذِهِ ٱلأَنْهَارُ تَجْرِي مِن  تَحْتِيۤ } أي: الأنهار المنسحبة من النيل، في وسط القصور والبساتين. 
{  أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ } هذا الملك الطويل العريض، وهذا من جهله البليغ، حيث  افتخر بأمر خارج عن ذاته، ولم يفخر بأوصاف حميدة، ولا أفعال سديدة. 
{ أَمْ  أَنَآ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي هُوَ مَهِينٌ } يعني - قبحه اللّه -  بالمهين، موسى بن عمران، كليم الرحمن، الوجيه عند اللّه، أي: أنا العزيز،  وهو الذليل المُهان المحتقر، فأيّنا خير؟ { وَ } مع هذا فـ { لاَ يَكَادُ  يُبِينُ } عمّا في ضميره بالكلام، لأنه ليس بفصيح اللسان، وهذا ليس من  العيوب في شيء، إذا كان يبين ما في قلبه، ولو كان ثقيلاً عليه الكلام.
ثم قال فرعون: {  فَلَوْلاَ أُلْقِيَ عَلَيْهِ أَسْوِرَةٌ مِّن ذَهَبٍ } أي: فهلا كان موسى  بهذه الحالة، أن يكون مزيناً مجملاً بالحلي والأساور؟ { أَوْ جَآءَ مَعَهُ  ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ مُقْتَرِنِينَ } يعاونونه على دعوته، ويؤيدونه على قوله. {  فَٱسْتَخَفَّ قَوْمَهُ فَأَطَاعُوهُ } أي: استخف عقولهم بما أبدى لهم من  هذه الشبه، التي لا تسمن ولا تغني من جوع، ولا حقيقة تحتها، وليست دليلاً  على حق ولا على باطل، ولا تروج إلاّ على ضعفاء العقول. فأي دليل يدل على أن  فرعون محق، لكون ملك مصر له، وأنهاره تجري من تحته؟ وأي دليل يدل على  بطلان ما جاء به موسى، لقلة أتباعه، وثقل لسانه، وعدم تحلية الله له، ولكنه  لقي ملأ لا معقول عندهم، فمهما قال اتبعوه، من حق وباطل. 

{ إِنَّهُمْ  كَانُواْ قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ } فبسبب فسقهم، قيض لهم فرعون، يزين لهم الشرك  والشر. 
{ فَلَمَّآ آسَفُونَا } أي: أغضبونا بأفعالهم { ٱنتَقَمْنَا  مِنْهُمْ فَأَغْرَقْنَاهُ  مْ أَجْمَعِينَ * فَجَعَلْنَاهُمْ سَلَفاً  وَمَثَلاً لِّلآخِرِينَ } ليعتبر بهم المعتبرون، ويتعظ بأحوالهم المتعظون.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (519)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(57)الى الأية(65)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف

**{ وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ٱبْنُ مَرْيَمَ مَثَلاً إِذَا قَوْمُكَ مِنْهُ يَصِدُّونَ } 57 { وَقَالُوۤاْ ءَأَ ٰلِهَتُنَا خَيْرٌ أَمْ هُوَ مَا ضَرَبُوهُ لَكَ إِلاَّ جَدَلاً بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ خَصِمُونَ } 58 { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلاً لِّبَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ } 59 { وَلَوْ نَشَآءُ لَجَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ مَّلاَئِكَةً فِي ٱلأَرْضِ يَخْلُفُونَ } 60 { وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ لِّلسَّاعَةِ فَلاَ تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا وَٱتَّبِعُونِ هَـٰذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ } 61 { وَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكُمُ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ إِنَّهُ لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ مُّبِينٌ } 62 { وَلَمَّا  جَآءَ عِيسَىٰ بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالَ قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِٱلْحِكْمَةِ  وَلأُبَيِّنَ لَكُم بَعْضَ ٱلَّذِي تَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ فَٱتَّقُواْ  ٱللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ } 63 { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَٱعْبُدُوهُ هَـٰذَا صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ } 64 { فَٱخْتَلَفَ ٱلأَحْزَابُ مِن بَيْنِهِمْ فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ }65
*يقول  تعالى: { وَلَمَّا ضُرِبَ ٱبْنُ مَرْيَمَ مَثَلاً } أي: نُهي عن عبادته،  وجعلت عبادته بمنزلة عبادة الأصنام والأنداد. { إِذَا قَوْمُكَ } المكذبون  لك { مِنْهُ } أي: من أجل هذا المثل المضروب، { يَصِدُّونَ } أي: يستلجون  في خصومتهم لك، ويصيحون، ويزعمون أنهم قد غلبوا في حجتهم، وأفلجوا. 
{  وَقَالُوۤاْ ءَأَ ٰلِهَتُنَا خَيْرٌ أَمْ هُوَ } يعني: عيسى، حيث نهي عن  عبادة الجميع، وشورك بينهم بالوعيد على مَنْ عبدهم، ونزل أيضاً قوله تعالى:*{ إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ }* [الأنبياء:  98]. ووجه حجتهم الظالمة، أنهم قالوا: قد تقرر عندنا وعندك يا محمد، أن  عيسى من عباد الله المقربين، الذين لهم العاقبة الحسنة، فَلِمَ سويت بينه  وبينها في النهي عن عبادة الجميع؟ فلولا أن حجتك باطلة لم تتناقض.
 ولِمَ  قلت:*{ إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ }* [الأنبياء:  98]. 
وهذا لفظٌ بزعمهم، يعم الأصنام، وعيسى، فهل هذا إلاّ تناقض؟ وتناقض  الحجة دليل على بطلانها، هذا أنهى ما يقررون به هذه الشبهة [الذي] فرحوا  بها واستبشروا، وجعلوا يصدون ويتباشرون. وهي - وللّه الحمد - من أضعف الشبه  وأبطلها، فإن تسوية الله بين النهي عن عبادة المسيح، وبين النهي عن عبادة  الأصنام، لأن العبادة حق للّه تعالى، لا يستحقها أحد من الخلق، لا الملائكة  المقربون، ولا الأنبياء المرسلون، ولا مَنْ سواهم من الخلق، فأي شبهة في  تسوية النهي عن عبادة عيسى وغيره؟ وليس تفضيل عيسى عليه السلام، وكونه  مقرباً عند ربه ما يدل على الفرق بينه وبينها في هذا الموضع، وإنما هو كما  قال تعالى: { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ عَبْدٌ أَنْعَمْنَا عَلَيْهِ } بالنبوة  والحكمة والعلم والعمل، { عَلَيْهِ وَجَعَلْنَاهُ مَثَلاً لِّبَنِيۤ  إِسْرَائِيلَ } يعرفون به قدرة الله تعالى على إيجاده من دون أب. وأما قوله  تعالى:*{ إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ }* [الأنبياء: 98] فالجواب عنها من ثلاثة أوجه: أحدها: أن قوله:*{ إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ }* [الأنبياء:  98] أن " ما " اسم لما لا يعقل، لا يدخل فيه المسيح ونحوه. الثاني: أن  الخطاب للمشركين، الذين بمكة وما حولها، وهم إنما يعبدون أصناماً وأوثاناً  ولا يعبدون المسيح. الثالث: أن الله قال بعد هذه الآية:*{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ سَبَقَتْ لَهُمْ مِّنَّا ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ عَنْهَا مُبْعَدُونَ }* [الأنبياء:  101] فلا شك أن عيسى وغيره من الأنبياء والأولياء، داخلون في هذه الآية. 
ثم قال تعالى: { وَلَوْ نَشَآءُ لَجَعَلْنَا مِنكُمْ مَّلاَئِكَةً فِي  ٱلأَرْضِ يَخْلُفُونَ } أي: لجعلنا بدلكم ملائكة يخلفونكم في الأرض،  ويكونون في الأرض حتى نرسل إليهم ملائكة من جنسهم، وأما أنتم يا معشر  البشر، فلا تطيقون أن ترسل إليكم الملائكة، فمن رحمة الله بكم، أن أرسل  إليكم رسلاً من جنسكم، تتمكنون من الأخذ عنهم. 
{ وَإِنَّهُ لَعِلْمٌ  لِّلسَّاعَةِ } أي: وإن عيسى عليه السلام، لدليل على الساعة، وأن القادر  على إيجاده من أم بلا أب، قادر على بعث الموتى من قبورهم، أو وإن عيسى عليه  السلام، سينزل في آخر الزمان، ويكون نزوله علامة من علامات الساعة { فَلاَ  تَمْتَرُنَّ بِهَا } أي: لا تشكنَّ في قيام الساعة، فإن الشك فيها كفر. 
{  وَٱتَّبِعُونِ } بامتثال ما أمرتكم، واجتناب ما نهيتكم، { هَـٰذَا صِرَاطٌ  مُّسْتَقِيمٌ } موصل إلى الله عز وجل، { وَلاَ يَصُدَّنَّكُمُ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ  } عما أمركم الله به، فإن الشيطان { لَكُمْ عَدُوٌّ } حريص على إغوائكم،  باذل جهده في ذلك.
 { وَلَمَّا جَآءَ عِيسَىٰ بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ } الدالة على  صدق نبوته وصحة ما جاءهم به، من إحياء الموتى، وإبراء الأكمه والأبرص، ونحو  ذلك من الآيات. 
{ قَالَ } لبني إسرائيل: { قَدْ جِئْتُكُم بِٱلْحِكْمَةِ }  النبوة والعلم، بما ينبغي على الوجه الذي ينبغي. { وَلأُبَيِّنَ لَكُم  بَعْضَ ٱلَّذِي تَخْتَلِفُونَ فِيهِ } أي: أبين لكم صوابه وجوابه، فيزول  عنكم بذلك اللبس، فجاء عليه السلام مكملاً ومتمماً لشريعة موسى عليه  السلام، ولأحكام التوراة.
 وأتى ببعض التسهيلات الموجبة للانقياد له، وقبول  ما جاءهم به.
 { فِيهِ فَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُونِ } أي: اعبدوا الله  وحده لا شريك له، وامتثلوا أمره، واجتنبوا نهيه، وآمنوا بي وصدقوني  وأطيعون. 
{ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ رَبِّي وَرَبُّكُمْ فَٱعْبُدُوهُ هَـٰذَا  صِرَاطٌ مُّسْتَقِيمٌ } ففيه الإقرار بتوحيد الربوبية، بأن الله هو المربي  جميع خلقه بأنواع النِّعم الظاهرة والباطنة، والإقرار بتوحيد العبودية،  بالأمر بعبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، وإخبار عيسى عليه السلام أنه عبد من  عباد الله، ليس كما قال فيه النصارى: " إنه ابن الله، أو ثالث ثلاثة " ،  والإخبار بأن هذا المذكور صراط مستقيم، موصل إلى الله وإلى جنته. فلما  جاءهم عيسى عليه السلام بهذا { ٱخْتَلَفَ ٱلأَحْزَابُ } المتحزبون على  التكذيب { مِن بَيْنِهِمْ } كلٌّ قال بعيسى عليه السلام مقالة باطلة، ورد  ما جاء به، إلاّ مَنْ هدى الله من المؤمنين، الذين شهدوا له بالرسالة،  وصدقوا بكل ما جاء به، وقالوا: إنه عبد الله ورسوله. 
{ فَوَيْلٌ  لِّلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمٍ أَلِيمٍ } أي: ما أشد حزن  الظالمين وما أعظم خسارهم في ذلك اليوم!!

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (520)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(66)الى الأية(73)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف

**{ هَلْ يَنظُرُونَ إِلاَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ أَن تَأْتِيَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لاَ يَشْعُرُونَ } 66 { ٱلأَخِلاَّءُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَعْضُهُمْ لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ إِلاَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } 67 { يٰعِبَادِ لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ وَلاَ أَنتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ } 68 { ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ } 69 { ٱدْخُلُواْ ٱلْجَنَّةَ أَنتُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ تُحْبَرُونَ } 70 { يُطَافُ  عَلَيْهِمْ بِصِحَافٍ مِّن ذَهَبٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ  ٱلأَنْفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ ٱلأَعْيُنُ وَأَنتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } 71 { وَتِلْكَ ٱلْجَنَّةُ ٱلَّتِيۤ أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } 72 { لَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ مِّنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ }73
*يقول  تعالى: ما ينتظر المكذبون، وهل يتوقعون { إِلاَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ أَن  تَأْتِيَهُمْ بَغْتَةً وَهُمْ لاَ يَشْعُرُونَ } أي: فإذا جاءت، فلا تسأل  عن أحوال مَنْ كذب بها، واستهزأ بمن جاء بها. وإن الأخلاء يومئذ، أي: يوم  القيامة، المتخالين على الكفر والتكذيب ومعصية اللّه، { بَعْضُهُمْ  لِبَعْضٍ عَدُوٌّ } لأن خلتهم ومحبتهم في الدنيا لغير اللّه، فانقلبت يوم  القيامة عداوة. 
{ إِلاَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } للشرك والمعاصي، فإن محبتهم تدوم  وتتصل، بدوام مَنْ كانت المحبة لأجله، ثم ذكر ثواب المتقين، وأن اللّه  تعالى يناديهم يوم القيامة بما يسر قلوبهم، ويذهب عنهم كل آفة وشر، فيقول: {  يٰعِبَادِ لاَ خَوْفٌ عَلَيْكُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ وَلاَ أَنتُمْ تَحْزَنُونَ }  أي: لا خوف يلحقكم فيما تستقبلونه من الأمور، ولا حزن يصيبكم فيما مضى  منها، وإذا انتفى المكروه من كل وجه، ثبت المحبوب المطلوب. 
{ ٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا وَكَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ } أي: وصفهم الإيمان بآيات  اللّه، وذلك ليشمل التصديق بها، وما لا يتم التصديق إلاّ به، من العلم  بمعناها والعمل بمقتضاها.
 { وَكَانُواْ مُسْلِمِينَ } للّه منقادين له في  جميع أحوالهم، فجمعوا بين الاتصاف بعمل الظاهر والباطن.
 { ٱدْخُلُواْ  ٱلْجَنَّةَ } التي هي دار القرار { أَنتُمْ وَأَزْوَاجُكُمْ } أي: مَنْ كان  على مثل عملكم، من كل مقارن لكم، من زوجة، وولد، وصاحب، وغيرهم. 
{  تُحْبَرُونَ } أي: تنعمون وتكرمون، ويأتيكم من فضل ربكم من الخيرات والسرور  والأفراح واللذات، ما لا تعبِّر الألسن عن وصفه. 
{ يُطَافُ عَلَيْهِمْ  بِصِحَافٍ مِّن ذَهَبٍ وَأَكْوَابٍ } أي: تدور عليهم خدامهم، من الولدان  المخلدين بطعامهم، بأحسن الأواني وأفخرها، وهي صحاف الذهب وشرابهم، بألطف  الأواني، وهي الأكواب التي لا عرى لها، وهي من أصفى الأواني، من فضة أعظم  من صفاء القوارير. 
{ وَفِيهَا } أي: الجنة { مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ ٱلأَنْفُسُ  وَتَلَذُّ ٱلأَعْيُنُ } وهذا لفظٌ جامع، يأتي على كل نعيم وفرح، وقرة عين،  وسرور قلب، فكل ما اشتهته النفوس، من مطاعم، ومشارب، وملابس، ومناكح، ولذته  العيون، من مناظر حسنة، وأشجار محدقة، ونعم مونقة، ومبان مزخرفة، فإنه  حاصل فيها، معد لأهلها، على أكمل الوجوه وأفضلها، كما قال تعالى:*{ لَهُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَلَهُمْ مَّا يَدَّعُونَ }* [يس:  57] { وَأَنتُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } وهذا هو تمام نعيم أهل الجنة، وهو  الخلد الدائم فيها، الذي يتضمن دوام نعيمها وزيادته، وعدم انقطاعه.
 {  وَتِلْكَ ٱلْجَنَّةُ } الموصوفة بأكمل الصفات، هي { ٱلَّتِيۤ  أُورِثْتُمُوهَا بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } أي: أورثكم اللّه إياها  بأعمالكم، وجعلها من فضله جزاء لها، وأودع فيها من رحمته ما أودع.
 [ {  لَكُمْ فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ كَثِيرَةٌ } كما في الآية الأخرى:*{ فِيهِمَا مِن كُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ زَوْجَانِ }* [الرحمن:  52] { مِّنْهَا تَأْكُلُونَ } أي: مما تتخيرون من تلك الفواكه الشهية،  والثمار اللذيذة تأكلون] ولما ذكر نعيم الجنة، عقبه بذكر عذاب جهنم، فقال: {  إِنَّ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ فِي عَذَابِ... }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (521)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(74)الى الأية(80)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف
**{ إِنَّ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ فِي عَذَابِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدُونَ } 74 { لاَ يُفَتَّرُ عَنْهُمْ وَهُمْ فِيهِ مُبْلِسُونَ } 75 { وَمَا ظَلَمْنَاهُمْ وَلَـٰكِن كَانُواْ هُمُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 76 { وَنَادَوْاْ يٰمَالِكُ لِيَقْضِ عَلَيْنَا رَبُّكَ قَالَ إِنَّكُمْ مَّاكِثُونَ } 77 { لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ وَلَـٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَكُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ }78
*{  إِنَّ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ } الذين أجرموا بكفرهم وتكذيبهم { فِي عَذَابِ  جَهَنَّمَ } أي: منغمرون فيه، محيط بهم العذاب من كل جانب، { خَالِدُونَ }  فيه، لا يخرجون منه أبداً، و { لاَ يُفَتَّرُ عَنْهُمْ } العذاب ساعة،  بإزالته، ولا بتهوين عذابه، { وَهُمْ فِيهِ مُبْلِسُونَ } أي: آيسون من كل  خير، غير راجين للفرج، وذلك أنهم ينادون ربهم فيقولون:*{ رَبَّنَآ أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْهَا فَإِنْ عُدْنَا فَإِنَّا ظَالِمُونَ * قَالَ ٱخْسَئُواْ فِيهَا وَلاَ تُكَلِّمُونِ }* [المؤمنون:  107-108] وهذا العذاب العظيم، بما قدمت أيديهم، وبما ظلموا به أنفسهم.  واللّه لم يظلمهم ولم يعاقبهم بلا ذنب ولا جرم. { وَنَادَوْاْ } وهم في  النار، لعلهم يحصل لهم استراحة، { يٰمَالِكُ لِيَقْضِ عَلَيْنَا رَبُّكَ }  أي: ليمتنا فنستريح، فإننا في غمٍّ شديد، وعذاب غليظ، لا صبر لنا عليه ولا  جلد. فـ { قَالَ } لهم مالك خازن النار - حين طلبوا منه أن يدعو اللّه لهم  أن يقضي عليهم -: { إِنَّكُمْ مَّاكِثُونَ } أي: مقيمون فيها، لا تخرجون  عنها أبداً، فلم يحصل لهم ما قصدوه، بل أجابهم بنقيض قصدهم، وزادهم غماً  إلى غمهم، ثم وبخهم بما فعلوا فقال: { لَقَدْ جِئْنَاكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ } الذي  يوجب عليكم أن تتبعوه فلو تبعتموه، لفزتم وسعدتم، { وَلَـٰكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَكُمْ لِلْحَقِّ كَارِهُونَ } فلذلك شقيتم شقاوة لا سعادة بعدها.
*{ أَمْ أَبْرَمُوۤاْ أَمْراً فَإِنَّا مُبْرِمُونَ } 79 { أَمْ يَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّا لاَ نَسْمَعُ سِرَّهُمْ وَنَجْوَاهُم بَلَىٰ وَرُسُلُنَا لَدَيْهِمْ يَكْتُبُونَ }80
*يقول  تعالى: أم أبرم المكذبون بالحق المعاندون له { أَمْراً } أي: كادوا كيداً،  ومكروا للحق ولمن جاء بالحق، ليدحضوه، بما موهوا من الباطل المزخرف  المزوق، { فَإِنَّا مُبْرِمُونَ } أي: محكمون أمراً، ومدبرون تدبيراً يعلو  تدبيرهم، وينقضه ويبطله، وهو ما قيضه اللّه من الأسباب والأدلة لإحقاق الحق  وإبطال الباطل، كما قال تعالى:*{ بَلْ نَقْذِفُ بِٱلْحَقِّ عَلَى ٱلْبَاطِلِ فَيَدْمَغُهُ }* [الأنبياء:  18].
 { أَمْ يَحْسَبُونَ } بجهلهم وظلمهم { أَنَّا لاَ نَسْمَعُ سِرَّهُمْ  } الذي لم يتكلموا به، بل هو سر في قلوبهم { وَنَجْوَاهُم } أي: كلامهم  الخفي الذي يتناجون به، أي: فلذلك أقدموا على المعاصي، وظنوا أنها لا تبعة  لها ولا مجازاة على ما خفي منها.
 فرد اللّه عليهم بقوله: { بَلَىٰ } أي:  إنا نعلم سرهم ونجواهم، { وَرُسُلُنَا } الملائكة الكرام، { لَدَيْهِمْ  يَكْتُبُونَ } كل ما عملوه، وسيحفظ ذلك عليهم، حتى يردوا القيامة، فيجدوا  ما عملوا حاضراً، ولا يظلم ربك أحداً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (522)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الزخرف
من الأية(81)الى الأية(89)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الزخرف
**{ قُلْ إِن كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ وَلَدٌ فَأَنَاْ أَوَّلُ ٱلْعَابِدِينَ } 81 { سُبْحَانَ رَبِّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ } 82 { فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُواْ وَيَلْعَبُواْ حَتَّىٰ يُلَـٰقُواْ يَوْمَهُمُ ٱلَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ }83
*أي:  قل يا أيها الرسول الكريم، للذين جعلوا للّه ولداً، وهو الواحد الأحد  الفرد الصمد، الذي لم يتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولداً، ولم يكن له كفواً أحد. 
{ قُلْ  إِن كَانَ لِلرَّحْمَـٰنِ وَلَدٌ فَأَنَاْ أَوَّلُ ٱلْعَابِدِينَ } لذلك  الولد، لأنه جزء من والده، وأنا أول الخلق انقياداً للأمور المحبوبة للّه،  ولكني أوّل المنكرين لذلك، وأشدهم له نفياً، فعلم بذلك بطلانه، فهذا احتجاج  عظيم عند مَنْ عرف أحوال الرسل، وأنه إذا علم أنهم أكمل الخلق، وأن كل خير  فهم أوّل الناس سبقاً إليه، وتكميلاً له، وكل شر فهم أوّل الناس تركاً له  وإنكاراً له وبعداً منه، فلو كان على هذا للرحمن ولد وهو الحق، لكان محمد  بن عبد اللّه، أفضل الرسل أول مَنْ عبده، ولم يسبقه إليه المشركون.
 ويحتمل  أن معنى الآية: لو كان للرحمن ولد، فأنا أوّل العابدين للّه، ومن عبادتي  للّه، إثبات ما أثبته، ونفي ما نفاه، فهذا من العبادة القولية الاعتقادية،  ويلزم من هذا، لو كان حقاً، لكنت أوّل مثبت له، فعلم بذلك بطلان دعوى  المشركين وفسادها، عقلاً ونقلاً.
 { سُبْحَانَ رَبِّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَرْشِ عَمَّا يَصِفُونَ } من الشريك والظهير،  والعوين، والولد، وغير ذلك، مما نسبه إليه المشركون. 
{ فَذَرْهُمْ  يَخُوضُواْ وَيَلْعَبُواْ } أي: يخوضوا بالباطل، ويلعبوا بالمحال، فعلومهم  ضارة غير نافعة، وهي الخوض والبحث بالعلوم التي يعارضون بها الحق وما جاءت  به الرسل، وأعمالهم لعب وسفاهة، لا تزكي النفوس، ولا تثمر المعارف.
 ولهذا  توعدهم بما أمامهم من يوم القيامة فقال: { حَتَّىٰ يُلَـٰقُواْ يَوْمَهُمُ  ٱلَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ } فسيعلمون فيه ماذا حصّلوا، وما حَصَلوا عليه من  الشقاء الدائم، والعذاب المستمر.
*{ وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي فِي ٱلسَّمآءِ إِلَـٰهٌ وَفِي ٱلأَرْضِ إِلَـٰهٌ وَهُوَ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } 84 { وَتَبَارَكَ ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا وَعِندَهُ عِلْمُ ٱلسَّاعَةِ وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ } 85 { وَلاَ يَمْلِكُ ٱلَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ ٱلشَّفَاعَةَ إِلاَّ مَن شَهِدَ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَهُمْ يَعْلَمُونَ } 86 { وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ ٱللَّهُ فَأَنَّىٰ يُؤْفَكُونَ } 88 { وَقِيلِهِ يٰرَبِّ إِنَّ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ } 87 { فَٱصْفَحْ عَنْهُمْ وَقُلْ سَلاَمٌ فَسَوْفَ يَعْلَمُونَ }89
*يخبر  تعالى، أنه وحده المألوه المعبود في السماوات والأرض فأهل السماوات كلهم،  والمؤمنون من أهل الأرض، يعبدونه، ويعظمونه، ويخضعون لجلاله، ويفتقرون  لكماله.*
{ تُسَبِّحُ لَهُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ ٱلسَّبْعُ وَٱلأَرْضُ وَمَن فِيهِنَّ وَإِن مِّن شَيْءٍ إِلاَّ يُسَبِّحُ بِحَمْدِهِ }* [الإسراء: 44]*{ وَلِلَّهِ يَسْجُدُ مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ طَوْعاً وَكَرْهاً }* [الرعد: 15].
 فهو تعالى المألوه المعبود، الذي يألهه الخلائق كلهم، طائعين مختارين، وكارهين.
 وهذه كقوله تعالى:*{ وَهُوَ ٱللَّهُ فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَفِي ٱلأَرْضِ }* [الأنعام:  3] أي: ألوهيته ومحبته فيهما. 
وأما هو فهو فوق عرشه، بائن من خلقه، متوحد  بجلاله، متمجد بكماله، { وَهُوَ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } الذي أحكم ما خلقه، وأتقن ما  شرعه، فما خلق شيئاً إلا لحكمة، ولا شرع شيئاً إلا لحكمة، وحكمه القدري  والشرعي والجزائي مشتمل على الحكمة. 
{ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } بكل شيء، يعلم السر  وأخفى، ولا يعزب عنه مثقال ذرة في العالم العلوي والسفلي، ولا أصغر منها  ولا أكبر.
 { وَتَبَارَكَ ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ  وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا } تبارك بمعنى تعالى وتعاظم، وكثر خيره، واتسعت صفاته،  وعظم ملكه.
 ولهذا ذكر سعة ملكه للسموات والأرض وما بينهما، وسعة علمه، وأنه  بكل شيء عليم، حتى إنه تعالى، انفرد بعلم كثيرٍ من الغيوب، التي لم يطّلع  عليها أحدٌ من الخلق، لا نبي مرسل، ولا ملك مقرّب، ولهذا قال: { وَعِندَهُ  عِلْمُ ٱلسَّاعَةِ } قدم الظرف، ليفيد الحصر، أي: لا يعلم متى تجيء الساعة  إلاّ هو، ومن تمام ملكه وسعته، أنه مالك الدنيا والآخرة، ولهذا قال: {  وَإِلَيْهِ تُرْجَعُونَ } أي: في الآخرة فيحكم بينكم بحكمه العدل، ومن تمام  ملكه، أنه لا يملك أحد من خلقه من الأمر شيئاً، ولا يقدم على الشفاعة عنده  أحد إلاّ بإذنه. 
{ وَلاَ يَمْلِكُ ٱلَّذِينَ يَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِهِ  ٱلشَّفَاعَةَ } أي: كل مَنْ دُعي من دون اللّه، من الأنبياء والملائكة  وغيرهم، لا يملكون الشفاعة، ولا يشفعون إلا بإذن اللّه، ولا يشفعون إلاّ  لمن ارتضى، ولهذا قال: { إِلاَّ مَن شَهِدَ بِٱلْحَقِّ } أي: نطق بلسانه،  مقراً بقلبه، عالماً بما شهد به، ويشترط أن تكون شهادته بالحق، وهو الشهادة  للّه تعالى بالوحدانية، ولرسله بالنبوة والرسالة، وصحة ما جاؤوا به، من  أصول الدين وفروعه، وحقائقه وشرائعه، فهؤلاء الذين تنفع فيهم شفاعة  الشافعين، وهؤلاء الناجون من عذاب اللّه، الحائزون لثوابه.
 ثم قال تعالى: {  وَلَئِن سَأَلْتَهُم مَّنْ خَلَقَهُمْ لَيَقُولُنَّ ٱللَّهُ } أي: ولئن  سألت المشركين عن توحيد الربوبية، ومن هو الخالق، لأقروا أنه اللّه وحده لا  شريك له. 
{ فَأَنَّىٰ يُؤْفَكُونَ } أي: فكيف يصرفون عن عبادة اللّه  والإخلاص له وحده؟! فإقرارهم بتوحيد الربوبية، يلزمهم به الإقرار بتوحيد  الألوهية، وهو من أكبر الأدلة على بطلان الشرك. 
{ وَقِيلِهِ يٰرَبِّ إِنَّ  هَـٰؤُلاَءِ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ } هذا معطوف على قوله: { وَعِندَهُ  عِلْمُ ٱلسَّاعَةِ } أي: وعنده علم قيله، أي: الرسول صلى اللّه عليه وسلم،  شاكياً لربه تكذيب قومه، متحزناً على ذلك، متحسراً على عدم إيمانهم، فاللّه  تعالى عالم بهذه الحال، قادر على معاجلتهم بالعقوبة، ولكنه تعالى حليم،  يمهل العباد ويستأني بهم، لعلهم يتوبون ويرجعون، ولهذا قال: { فَٱصْفَحْ  عَنْهُمْ وَقُلْ سَلاَمٌ } أي: اصفح عنهم ما يأتيك من أذيتهم القولية  والفعلية، واعف عنهم، ولا يبدر منك لهم إلاّ السلام الذي يُقَابِلُ به أولو  الألباب والبصائر الجاهلين، كما قال تعالى عن عباده الصالحين:

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (523)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الدخان
من الأية(1)الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الدخان
*

*{ حـمۤ } 1 { وَٱلْكِتَابِ ٱلْمُبِينِ } 2 { إِنَّآ أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ } 4 { فِيهَا يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ } 3 { أَمْراً مِّنْ عِنْدِنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ } 5 { رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } 6 { رَبِّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَآ إِن كُنتُم مُّوقِنِينَ } 7 { لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَآئِكُمُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 9 { بَلْ هُمْ فِي شَكٍّ يَلْعَبُونَ } 8 { فَٱرْتَقِبْ يَوْمَ تَأْتِي ٱلسَّمَآءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } 10 { يَغْشَى ٱلنَّاسَ هَـٰذَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } 11 { رَّبَّنَا ٱكْشِفْ عَنَّا ٱلْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مْؤْمِنُونَ }13  { أَنَّىٰ لَهُمُ ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ وَقَدْ جَآءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّبِينٌ } 12 { ثُمَّ تَوَلَّوْاْ عَنْهُ وَقَالُواْ مُعَلَّمٌ مَّجْنُونٌ } 14 { إِنَّا كَاشِفُواْ ٱلْعَذَابِ قَلِيلاً إِنَّكُمْ عَآئِدُونَ } 15 { يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ ٱلْبَطْشَةَ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ إِنَّا مُنتَقِمُونَ }16
*هذا  قسم بالقرآن على القرآن، فأقسم بالكتاب المبين لكل ما يحتاج إلى بيانه،  أنه أنزله { فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ } أي: كثيرة الخير والبركة، وهي  ليلة القدر، التي هي خير من ألف شهر، فأنزل أفضل الكلام بأفضل الليالي  والأيام على أفضل الأنام، بلغة العرب الكرام، لينذر به قوماً عمتهم  الجهالة، وغلبت عليهم الشقاوة، فيستضيئوا بنوره، ويقتبسوا من هداه، ويسيروا  وراءه، فيحصل لهم الخير الدنيوي، والخير الأخروي، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّا  كُنَّا مُنذِرِينَ * فِيهَا } أي: في تلك الليل الفاضلة التي نزل فيها  القرآن { يُفْرَقُ كُلُّ أَمْرٍ حَكِيمٍ } أي: يفصل ويميز ويكتب كل أمر  قدري وشرعي حكم الله به، وهذه الكتابة والفرقان، الذي يكون في ليلة القدر،  أحد الكتابات التي تكتب وتميز، فتطابق الكتاب الأول، الذي كتب الله به،  مقادير الخلائق وآجالهم وأرزاقهم وأعمالهم وأحوالهم، ثم إن الله تعالى قد  وكل ملائكة تكتب ما سيجري على العبد وهو في بطن أمه، ثم وكلهم بعد وجوده  إلى الدنيا، وكَّل به كراماً كاتبين، يكتبون ويحفظون عليه أعماله، ثم إنه  تعالى يقدر في ليلة القدر ما يكون في السنة، وكل هذا من تمام علمه، وكمال  حكمته، وإتقان حفظه، واعتنائه تعالى بخلقه { أَمْراً مِّنْ عِنْدِنَآ } أي:  هذا الأمر الحكيم أمر صادر من عندنا، { إِنَّا كُنَّا مُرْسِلِينَ }  للرسل، ومنزلين للكتب، والرسل تبلغ أوامر المرسل، وتخبر بأقداره، {  رَحْمَةً مِّن رَّبِّكَ } أي: إن إرسال الرسل وإنزال الكتب، التي أفضلها  القرآن، رحمة من رب العباد بالعباد، فما رحم الله عباده برحمة أجل من  هدايتهم بالكتب والرسل، وكل خير ينالونه في الدنيا والآخرة، فإنه من أجل  ذلك وسببه، { إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلسَّمِيعُ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } أي: يسمع جميع الأصوات،  ويعلم جميع الأمور الظاهرة والباطنة، وقد علم تعالى ضرورة العباد إلى رسله  وكتبه، فرحمهم بذلك، ومن عليهم، فله تعالى الحمد والمنة والإحسان. { رَبِّ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَآ } أي: خالق ذلك ومدبره،  والمتصرف فيه بما شاء.
 { إِن كُنتُم مُّوقِنِينَ } أي: عالمين بذلك علماً  مفيداً لليقين، فاعلموا أن الرب للمخلوقات هو إلهها الحق، ولهذا قال: { لاَ  إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ } أي: لا معبود إلا وجهه، { يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ }  أي: هو المتصرف وحده بالإحياء والإماتة، وسيجمعكم بعد موتكم فيجزيكم بعملكم  إن خيراً فخير وإن شراً فشر، { رَبُّكُمْ وَرَبُّ آبَآئِكُمُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ  } أي: رب الأولين والآخرين، مربيهم بالنعم، الدافع عنهم النقم. فلما قرر  تعالى ربوبيته وألوهيته بما يوجب العلم التام، ويدفع الشك، أخبر أن  الكافرين مع هذا البيان { فِي شَكٍّ يَلْعَبُونَ } أي: منغمرون في الشكوك  والشبهات، غافلون عما خلقوا له، قد اشتغلوا باللعب الباطل، الذي لا يجدي  عليهم إلا الضرر. { فَٱرْتَقِبْ } أي: انتظر فيهم العذاب، فإنه قد قرب وآن  أوانه، { يَوْمَ تَأْتِي ٱلسَّمَآءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُّبِينٍ * يَغْشَى ٱلنَّاسَ  } أي: يعمهم ذلك الدخان ويقال لهم: { هَـٰذَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }.

واختلف  المفسرون في المراد بهذا الدخان، فقيل: إنه الدخان الذي يغشى الناس ويعمهم  حين تقرب النار من المجرمين في يوم القيامة، وأن الله توعدهم بعذاب يوم  القيامة، وأمر نبيه أن ينتظر بهم ذلك اليوم. 
ويؤيد هذا المعنى أن هذه  الطريقة هي طريقة القرآن في توعد الكفار والتأني بهم وترهيبهم بذلك اليوم  وعذابه، وتسلية الرسول والمؤمنين بالانتظار بمن آذاهم، ويؤيده أيضاً، أنه  قال في هذه الآية: { أَنَّىٰ لَهُمُ ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ وَقَدْ جَآءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ  مُّبِينٌ } وهذا يقال يوم القيامة للكفار، حين يطلبون الرجوع إلى الدنيا،  فيقال: قد ذهب وقت الرجوع. 
وقيل: إن المراد بذلك، ما أصاب كفار قريش حين  امتنعوا من الإيمان، واستكبروا على الحق، فدعا عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، فقال:* " اللهم أعني عليهم بسنين كسني يوسف "* فأرسل  الله عليهم الجوع العظيم، حتى أكلوا الميتات والعظام، وصاروا يرون الذي  بين السماء والأرض كهيئة الدخان، وليس به، وذلك من شدة الجوع. 
فيكون - على  هذا - قوله: { يَوْمَ تَأْتِي ٱلسَّمَآءُ بِدُخَانٍ } أن ذلك بالنسبة إلى  أبصارهم وما يشاهدون، وليس بدخان حقيقة. ولم يزالوا بهذه الحالة حتى  استرحموا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وسألوه أن يدعو الله لهم، أن يكشفه  الله عنهم، فدعا ربه، فكشفه الله عنهم، وعلى هذا فيكون قوله: { إِنَّا  كَاشِفُواْ ٱلْعَذَابِ قَلِيلاً إِنَّكُمْ عَآئِدُونَ } إخبار بأن الله  سيصرفه عنكم وتوعُّدٌ لهم أن يعودوا إلى الاستكبار والتكذيب، وإخبار بوقوعه  فوقع، وأن الله سيعاقبهم بالبطشة الكبرى، قالوا: وهي وقعة " بدر " وفي هذا  القول نظر ظاهر.
 وقيل: إن المراد بذلك، أن ذلك من أشراط الساعة، وأنه يكون  في آخر الزمان دخان يأخذ بأنفاس الناس، ويصيب المؤمنين منهم كهيئة الدخان،  والقول هو الأول، وفي الآية احتمال أن المراد بقوله: { فَٱرْتَقِبْ يَوْمَ  تَأْتِي ٱلسَّمَآءُ بِدُخَانٍ مُّبِينٍ * يَغْشَى ٱلنَّاسَ هَـٰذَا  عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ * رَّبَّنَا ٱكْشِفْ عَنَّا ٱلْعَذَابَ إِنَّا مْؤْمِنُونَ  * أَنَّىٰ لَهُمُ ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ وَقَدْ جَآءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ مُّبِينٌ * ثُمَّ  تَوَلَّوْاْ عَنْهُ وَقَالُواْ مُعَلَّمٌ مَّجْنُونٌ } أن هذا كله يكون يوم  القيامة، وأن قوله تعالى { إِنَّا كَاشِفُواْ ٱلْعَذَابِ قَلِيلاً  إِنَّكُمْ عَآئِدُونَ * يَوْمَ نَبْطِشُ ٱلْبَطْشَةَ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ إِنَّا  مُنتَقِمُونَ } أن هذا ما وقع لقريش كما تقدم. 
وإذا نزلت هذه الآيات على  هذين المعنيين، لم تجد في اللفظ ما يمنع من ذلك. 
بل تجدها مطابقة لهما أتم  المطابقة، وهذا الذي يظهر عندي ويترجح، والله أعلم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (524)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الدخان
من الأية(17)الى الأية(33)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الدخان

**{ وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ وَجَآءَهُمْ رَسُولٌ كَرِيمٌ } 17 { أَنْ أَدُّوۤاْ إِلَيَّ عِبَادَ ٱللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ } 18 { وَأَن لاَّ تَعْلُواْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ إِنِّيۤ آتِيكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } 19 { وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي وَرَبِّكُمْ أَن تَرْجُمُونِ } 20 { وَإِن لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُواْ لِي فَٱعْتَزِلُونِ } 21 { فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ قَوْمٌ مُّجْرِمُونَ } 22 { فَأَسْرِ بِعِبَادِي لَيْلاً إِنَّكُم مُّتَّبَعُونَ } 23 { وَٱتْرُكِ ٱلْبَحْرَ رَهْواً إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ } 24 { كَمْ تَرَكُواْ مِن جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ } 25 { وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ } 26 { وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُواْ فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ } 27 { كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا قَوْماً آخَرِينَ } 28 { فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلسَّمَآءُ وَٱلأَرْضُ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُنظَرِينَ } 29 { وَلَقَدْ نَجَّيْنَا بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ ٱلْعَذَابِ ٱلْمُهِينِ } 30 { مِن فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ كَانَ عَالِياً مِّنَ ٱلْمُسْرِفِينَ } 31 { وَلَقَدِ ٱخْتَرْنَاهُمْ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ عَلَى ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } 32 { وَآتَيْنَاهُم مِّنَ ٱلآيَاتِ مَا فِيهِ بَلاَءٌ مُّبِينٌ }33
*{  وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ } إلى آخر القصة لما ذكر  تعالى تكذيب من كذب الرسول محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، ذكر أن لهم سلفاً من  المكذبين، فذكر قصتهم مع موسى، وما أحل الله بهم، ليرتدع هؤلاء المكذبون  عن ما هم عليه فقال: { وَلَقَدْ فَتَنَّا قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمَ فِرْعَوْنَ }  أي: ابتليناهم واختبرناهم بإرسال رسولنا موسى بن عمران إليهم، الرسول  الكريم، الذي فيه من الكرم ومكارم الأخلاق ما ليس في غيره، { أَنْ  أَدُّوۤاْ إِلَيَّ عِبَادَ ٱللَّهِ } أي: قال لفرعون وملئه: أدوا إليَّ  عباد الله، يعني بهم: بني إسرائيل، أي: أرسلوهم، وأطلقوهم من عذابكم وسومكم  إياهم سوء العذاب، فإنهم عشيرتي وأفضل العالمين في زمانهم.
 وأنتم قد  ظلمتموهم، واستعبدتموهم بغير حق، فأرسلوهم ليعبدوا ربهم، { إِنِّي لَكُمْ  رَسُولٌ أَمِينٌ } أي: رسول من رب العالمين، أمين على ما أرسلني به، لا  أكتمكم منه شيئاً، ولا أزيد فيه ولا أنقص، وهذا يوجب تمام الانقياد له. 
{  وَأَن لاَّ تَعْلُواْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ } بالاستكبار عن عبادته والعلو على  عباد الله، { إِنِّيۤ آتِيكُمْ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } أي: بحجة بينة  ظاهرة، وهو ما أتى به من المعجزات الباهرات، والأدلة القاهرات، فكذبوه  وهموا بقتله، فلجأ بالله من شرهم، فقال: { وَإِنِّي عُذْتُ بِرَبِّي  وَرَبِّكُمْ أَن تَرْجُمُونِ } أي: تقتلوني أشر القتلات، بالرجم بالحجارة. 
{  وَإِن لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُواْ لِي فَٱعْتَزِلُونِ } أي: لكم ثلاث مراتب:  الإيمان بي، وهو مقصودي منكم، فإن لم تحصل منكم هذه المرتبة، فاعتزلوني لا  عليَّ ولا لي، فاكفوني شركم، فلم تحصل منهم المرتبة الأولى ولا الثانية، بل  لم يزالوا متمردين عاتين على الله، محاربين لنبيه موسى عليه السلام، غير  ممكنين له من قومه بني إسرائيل.
 { فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنَّ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ  قَوْمٌ مُّجْرِمُونَ } أي: قد أجرموا جرماً، يوجب تعجيل العقوبة.
 فأخبر  عليه السلام بحالهم، وهذا دعاء بالحال، التي هي أبلغ من المقال، كما قال عن  نفسه عليه السلام*{ رَبِّ إِنِّي لِمَآ أَنزَلْتَ إِلَيَّ مِنْ خَيْرٍ فَقِيرٌ }* [القصص:  24] فأمره الله أن يسري بعباده ليلاً، وأخبره أن فرعون وقومه سيتبعونه، {  وَٱتْرُكِ ٱلْبَحْرَ رَهْواً } أي: بحاله وذلك أنه لما سرى موسى ببني  إسرائيل كما أمره الله، ثم تبعهم فرعون، فأمر الله موسى أن يضرب البحر،  فضربه فصار اثنى عشر طريقاً، وصار الماء من بين تلك الطرق كالجبال العظيمة،  فسلكه موسى وقومه. فلما خرجوا منه، أمره الله أن يتركه رهواً، أي: بحاله  ليسلكه فرعون وجنوده { إِنَّهُمْ جُندٌ مُّغْرَقُونَ } فلما تكامل قوم موسى  خارجين منه، وقوم فرعون داخلين فيه، أمره الله تعالى أن يلتطم عليهم،  فغرقوا عن آخرهم، وتركوا ما متعوا به من الحياة الدنيا، وأورثه الله بني  إسرائيل، الذين كانوا مستعبدين لهم، ولهذا قال: { كَمْ تَرَكُواْ مِن  جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ * وَزُرُوعٍ وَمَقَامٍ كَرِيمٍ * وَنَعْمَةٍ كَانُواْ  فِيهَا فَاكِهِينَ * كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا } أي: هذه النعمة المذكورة {  قَوْماً آخَرِينَ } وفي الآية الأخرى:
*{ كَذَلِكَ وَأَوْرَثْنَاهَ  ا بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ }* [الشعراء:  59].
 { فَمَا بَكَتْ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلسَّمَآءُ وَٱلأَرْضُ } أي: لما أتلفهم  الله وأهلكهم، لم تبك عليهم السماء والأرض، أي: لم يُحزن عليهم، ولم يُؤْسَ  على فراقهم، بل كل استبشر بهلاكهم وتلفهم، حتى السماء والأرض، لأنهم ما  خلفوا من آثارهم إلا ما يسود وجوههم، ويوجب عليهم اللعنة والمقت من  العالمين. 
{ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُنظَرِينَ } أي: ممهلين عن العقوبة، بل  اصطلمتهم في الحال ثم امتنَّ تعالى على بني إسرائيل، فقال { وَلَقَدْ  نَجَّيْنَا بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ مِنَ ٱلْعَذَابِ ٱلْمُهِينِ } الذي كانوا  فيه { مِن فِرْعَوْنَ } إذ يذبِّح أبناءهم، ويستحيي نساءهم. 
{ إِنَّهُ  كَانَ عَالِياً } أي مستكبراً في الأرض بغير الحق، { مِّنَ ٱلْمُسْرِفِينَ }  المتجاوزين لحدود الله، المتجرئين على محارمه.
 { وَلَقَدِ ٱخْتَرْنَاهُمْ }  أي: اصطفيناهم وانتقيناهم { عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ } منا بهم، وباستحقاقهم لذلك  الفضل { عَلَى ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } أي: عالمي زمانهم ومن قبلهم وبعدهم حتى أتى  الله بأمة محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فَفَضَلوا العالمين كلهم، وجَعَلَهم  الله خير أمة أخرجت للناس، وامتنّ عليهم بما لم يمتن به على غيرهم. 
{  وَآتَيْنَاهُم } أي: بني إسرائيل { مِّنَ ٱلآيَاتِ } الباهرة، والمعجزات  الظاهرة، { مَا فِيهِ بَلاَءٌ مُّبِينٌ } أي: إحسان كثير، ظاهر منا عليهم،  وحجة عليهم، على صحة ما جاءهم به نبيهم موسى عليه السلام.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (525)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الدخان
من الأية(34)الى الأية(42)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الدخان

**{ إِنَّ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ لَيَقُولُونَ } 34 { إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ مَوْتَتُنَا ٱلأُوْلَىٰ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُنشَرِينَ } 35 { فَأْتُواْ بِآبَآئِنَا إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } 36 { أَهُمْ خَيْرٌ أَمْ قَوْمُ تُبَّعٍ وَٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ مُجْرِمِينَ }37
*يخبر  تعالى { إِنَّ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ } المكذبين يقولون مستبعدين للبعث والنشور: {  إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ مَوْتَتُنَا ٱلأُوْلَىٰ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمُنشَرِينَ } أي:  ما هي إلا الحياة الدنيا، فلا بعث ولا نشور، ولا جنة ولا نار.
 ثم قالوا -  متجرئين على ربهم، معجزين له -: { فَأْتُواْ بِآبَآئِنَا إِن كُنتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ } وهذا من اقتراح الجهلة المعاندين في مكان سحيق، فأي ملازمة  بين صدق الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنه متوقف على الإتيان بآبائهم؟ فإن  الآيات قد قامت على صدق ما جاءهم به، وتواترت تواتراً عظيماً من كل وجه. 
قال تعالى: { أَهُمْ خَيْرٌ } أي: هؤلاء المخاطبون { أَمْ قَوْمُ تُبَّعٍ  وَٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ  مُجْرِمِينَ } فإنهم ليسوا خيراً منهم، وقد اشتركوا في الإجرام، فليتوقعوا  من الهلاك ما أصاب إخوانهم المجرمين.

*{ وَمَا خَلَقْنَا ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا لَـٰعِبِينَ } 38 { مَا خَلَقْنَاهُمَآ إِلاَّ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَلَـٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } 39 { إِنَّ يَوْمَ ٱلْفَصْلِ مِيقَاتُهُمْ أَجْمَعِينَ } 40 { يَوْمَ لاَ يُغْنِي مَوْلًى عَن مَّوْلًى شَيْئاً وَلاَ هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ } 41 { إِلاَّ مَن رَّحِمَ ٱللَّهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ }42
*يخبر  تعالى، عن كمال قدرته، وتمام حكمته، وأنه ما خلق السماوات والأرض لعباً  ولا لهواً أو سدى من غير فائدة، وأنه ما خلقهما إلا بالحق، أي: نفس خلقهما  بالحق، وخلقهما مشتمل على الحق، وأنه أوجدهما ليعبدوه وحده لا شريك له،  وليأمر العباد وينهاهم ويثيبهم ويعاقبهم، { وَلَـٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ  يَعْلَمُونَ } فلذلك لم يتفكروا في خلق السماوات والأرض. 
{ إِنَّ يَوْمَ  ٱلْفَصْلِ } وهو يوم القيامة الذي يفصل الله به بين الأولين والآخرين، وبين  كل مختلفين { مِيقَاتُهُمْ } أي: الخلائق { أَجْمَعِينَ }. 
كلهم سيجمعهم  الله فيه، ويحضرهم ويحضر أعمالهم، ويكون الجزاء عليها ولا ينفع مولى عن  مولى شيئاً لا قريب عن قريبه، ولا صديق عن صديقه، { وَلاَ هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ }  أي: يمنعون من عذاب الله عز وجل، لأن أحداً من الخلق لا يملك من الأمر  شيئاً.
 { إِلاَّ مَن رَّحِمَ ٱللَّهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ }  فإنه هو الذي ينتفع ويرتفع برحمة الله تعالى، التي تسبب إليها، وسعى لها  سعيها في الدنيا. ثم قال تعالى: { إِنَّ شَجَرَتَ... }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (526)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الدخان
من الأية(43)الى الأية(59)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الدخان
**{ إِنَّ شَجَرَتَ ٱلزَّقُّومِ } 43 { طَعَامُ ٱلأَثِيمِ } 44 { كَٱلْمُهْلِ يَغْلِي فِي ٱلْبُطُونِ } 45 { كَغَلْيِ ٱلْحَمِيمِ } 46 { خُذُوهُ فَٱعْتِلُوهُ إِلَىٰ سَوَآءِ ٱلْجَحِيمِ } 47 { ثُمَّ صُبُّواْ فَوْقَ رَأْسِهِ مِنْ عَذَابِ ٱلْحَمِيمِ } 48 { ذُقْ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْكَرِيمُ } 49 { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ }50
*لما  ذكر يوم القيامة، وأنه يفصل بين عباده فيه، ذكر افتراقهم إلى فريقين: فريق  في الجنة، وفريق في السعير، وهم: الآثمون بعمل الكفر والمعاصي، وأن طعامهم  { شَجَرَتَ ٱلزَّقُّومِ } شر الأشجار وأفظعها، وأن طعامها { كَٱلْمُهْلِ }  أي: كالصديد المنتن، خبيث الريح والطعم، شديد الحرارة، يغلي في بطونهم {  كَغَلْيِ ٱلْحَمِيمِ } ويقال للمعذَّب: { ذُقْ } هذا العذاب الأليم،  والعقاب الوخيم، { إِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْكَرِيمُ } أي: بزعمك أنك  عزيز، ستمتنع من عذاب الله، وأنك كريم على الله لا يصيبك بعذاب، فاليوم  تبين لك أنك أنت الذليل المهان الخسيس، { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا } العذاب العظيم {  مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تَمْتَرُونَ } أي: تشكون، فالآن صار عندكم حق اليقين.
*{ إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ فِي مَقَامٍ أَمِينٍ } 51 { فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ } 52{ يَلْبَسُونَ مِن سُندُسٍ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٍ مُّتَقَابِلِينَ } 53 { كَذَلِكَ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم بِحُورٍ عِينٍ } 54 { يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا بِكلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ آمِنِينَ } 55 { لاَ يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا ٱلْمَوْتَ إِلاَّ ٱلْمَوْتَةَ ٱلأُولَىٰ وَوَقَاهُمْ عَذَابَ ٱلْجَحِيمِ } 56 { فَضْلاً مِّن رَّبِّكَ ذَلِكَ هُوَ ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْعَظِيمُ } 57 { فَإِنَّمَا يَسَّرْنَاهُ بِلِسَانِكَ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَذَكَّرُونَ } 58 { فَٱرْتَقِبْ إِنَّهُمْ مُّرْتَقِبُونَ }59
*هذا  جزاء المتقين لله الذين اتقوا سخطه وعذابه، بتركهم المعاصي، وفعلهم  الطاعات، فلما انتفى السخط عنهم والعذاب، ثبت لهم الرضا من الله، والثواب  العظيم، في ظل ظليل، من كثرة الأشجار والفواكه، وعيون سارحةٍ، تجري من  تحتهم الأنهار، يفجرونها تفجيراً في جنات النعيم. 
فأضاف الجنات إلى النعيم،  لأن كل ما اشتملت عليه كله نعيم وسرور، كامل من كل وجه، ما فيه منغص ولا  مكدر بوجه من الوجوه.
 ولباسهم من الحرير الأخضر من السندس والإستبرق، أي:  غليظ الحرير ورقيقه، مما تشتهيه أنفسهم، { مُّتَقَابِلِينَ } في قلوبهم  ووجوههم في كمال الراحة، والطمأنينة، والمحبة، والعشرة الحسنة، والآداب  المستحسنة. 
{ كَذَلِكَ } النعيم التام والسرور الكامل { وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم  بِحُورٍ عِينٍ } أي: نساء جميلات، من جمالهن وحسنهن أنه يحار الطرف في  حسنهن، وينبهر العقل بجمالهن، وينخلب اللب لكمالهن، { عِينٍ } أي: ضخام  الأعين حسانها. 
{ يَدْعُونَ فِيهَا } أي: الجنة { بِكلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ } مما  له اسم في الدنيا، ومما لا يوجد له اسم، ولا نظير في الدنيا، فمهما طلبوه  من أنواع الفاكهة وأجناسها، أحضر لهم في الحال، من غير تعب ولا كلفة، {  آمِنِينَ } من انقطاع ذلك، وآمنين من مضرته، وآمنين من كل مكدر، وآمنين من  الخروج منها والموت، ولهذا قال: { لاَ يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا ٱلْمَوْتَ إِلاَّ  ٱلْمَوْتَةَ ٱلأُولَىٰ } أي: ليس فيها موت بالكلية، ولو كان فيها موت  يستثنى، لم يستثن الموتة الأولى، التي هي الموتة في الدنيا، فتم لهم كل  محبوب مطلوب، { وَوَقَاهُمْ عَذَابَ ٱلْجَحِيمِ * فَضْلاً مِّن رَّبِّكَ }  أي: حصول النعيم واندفاع العذاب عنهم، من فضل الله عليهم وكرمه، فإنه تعالى  هو الذي وفقهم للأعمال الصالحة، التي بها نالوا خير الآخرة، وأعطاهم أيضاً  ما لم تبلغه أعمالهم، { ذَلِكَ هُوَ ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْعَظِيمُ } وأي فوز أعظم  من نيل رضوان الله وجنته، والسلامة من عذابه وسخطه؟ { فَإِنَّمَا  يَسَّرْنَاهُ } أي: القرآن { بِلِسَانِكَ } أي: سهلناه بلسانك الذي هو أفصح  الألسنة على الإطلاق وأجلها، فتيسر به لفظه، وتيسر معناه.
 { لَعَلَّهُمْ  يَتَذَكَّرُونَ } ما فيه نفعهم فيفعلونه، وما فيه ضررهم فيتركونه.
 {  فَٱرْتَقِبْ } أي: انتظر ما وعدك ربك من الخير والنصر، { إِنَّهُمْ  مُّرْتَقِبُونَ } ما يحل بهم من العذاب، وفرق بين الارتقابين: رسول الله  وأتباعه يرتقبون الخير في الدينا والآخرة، وضدهم يرتقبون الشر في الدنيا  والآخرة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (527)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الجاثية
من الأية(1)الى الأية(11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الجاثية

{ حـمۤ } 1 { تَنزِيلُ ٱلْكِتَابِ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ ٱلْعَزِيزِ ٱلْحَكِيمِ } 2 { إِنَّ فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ لأيَٰتٍ لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ } 3 { وَفِي خَلْقِكُمْ وَمَا يَبُثُّ مِن دَآبَّةٍ ءَايَٰتٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ } 4 { وَٱخْتِلاَفِ  ٱللَّيْلِ وَٱلنَّهَارِ وَمَآ أَنَزَلَ ٱللَّهُ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَّن  رِّزْقٍ فَأَحْيَا بِهِ ٱلأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا وَتَصْرِيفِ ٱلرِّيَاحِ  ءَايَٰتٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يَعْقِلُونَ }5 { تِلْكَ ءَايَٰتُ ٱللَّهِ نَتْلُوهَا عَلَيْكَ بِٱلْحَقِّ فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَ ٱللَّهِ وَءَايَٰتِهِ يُؤْمِنُونَ } 6 { وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ } 7 { يَسْمَعُ ءَايَٰتِ ٱللَّهِ تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِ ثُمَّ يُصِرُّ مُسْتَكْبِراً كَأَن لَّمْ يَسْمَعْهَا فَبَشِّرْهُ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ } 8 { وَإِذَا عَلِمَ مِنْ ءَايَٰتِنَا شَيْئاً ٱتَّخَذَهَا هُزُواً أُوْلَـٰئِكَ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ } 9 { مِّن  وَرَآئِهِمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَلاَ يُغْنِي عَنْهُم مَّا كَسَبُواْ شَيْئاً  وَلاَ مَا ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ أَوْلِيَآءَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ  عَظِيمٌ } 10 { هَـٰذَا هُدًى وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَٰتِ رَبِّهِمْ لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مِّن رِّجْزٍ أَلِيمٌ }11
*يخبر  تعالى خبراً يتضمن الأمر بتعظيم القرآن والاعتناء به، وأنه { تَنزِيلُ }  {  مِنَ ٱللَّهِ } المألوه المعبود، لما اتصف به من صفات الكمال، وانفرد به  من النعم، الذي له العزة الكاملة والحكمة التامة، ثم أيد ذلك بما ذكره من  الآيات الأفقية والنفسية، من خلق السماوات والأرض، وما بث فيهما من الدواب،  وما أودع فيهما من المنافع، وما أنزل الله من الماء، الذي يحيي به الله  البلاد والعباد. فهذه كلها آيات بينات، وأدلة واضحات، على صدق هذا القرآن  العظيم، وصحة ما اشتمل عليه من الحكم والأحكام، ودالات أيضاً على ما لله  تعالى من الكمال، وعلى البعث والنشور.
 ثم قسم تعالى الناس، بالنسبة إلى  الانتفاع بآياته وعدمه، إلى قسمين: قسم يستدلون بها، ويتفكرون بها،  وينتفعون فيرتفعون، وهم المؤمنون بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر،  إيماناً تاماً، وصل بهم إلى درجة اليقين، فزكى منهم العقول، وازدادت به  معارفهم وألبابهم وعلومهم.
 وقسم يسمع آيات الله سماعاً تقوم به الحجة  عليهم، ثم يعرض عنها ويستكبر، كأنه ما سمعها، لأنها لم تزك قلبه، ولا  طهَّرته، بل بسبب استكباره عنها ازداد طغيانه.
 وأنه إذا علم من آيات الله  شيئاً اتخذها هزواً، فتوعده الله تعالى بالويل فقال: { وَيْلٌ لِّكُلِّ  أَفَّاكٍ أَثِيمٍ } أي: كذاب في مقاله، أثيم في فعاله. 
وأخبر أنّ له عذاباً  أليماً، وأن { مِّن وَرَآئِهِمْ جَهَنَّمُ } تكفي في عقوبتهم البليغة.  وأنه { وَلاَ يُغْنِي عَنْهُم مَّا كَسَبُواْ } من الأموال { وَلاَ مَا  ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ أَوْلِيَآءَ } يستنصرون بهم فخذلوهم، أحوج  ما كانوا إليهم لو نفعوا. فلما بيَّن آياته القرآنية والعيانية، وأن الناس  فيها على قسمين، أخبر أن القرآن المشتمل على هذه المطالب العالية، أنه هدى،  فقال: { هَـٰذَا هُدًى } وهذا وصف عام لجميع القرآن، فإنه يهدي إلى معرفة  الله تعالى، بصفاته المقدسة، وأفعاله الحميدة، ويهدي إلى معرفة رسله،  وأوليائه وأعدائه، وأوصافهم، ويهدي إلى الأعمال الصالحة ويدعو إليها، ويبين  الأعمال السيئة وينهى عنها، ويهدي إلى بيان الجزاء على الأعمال، ويبين  الجزاء الدنيوي والأخروي، فالمهتدون اهتدوا به، فأفلحوا وسعدوا، {  وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَٰتِ رَبِّهِمْ } الواضحة القاطعة، التي لا يكفر  بها إلا من اشتد ظلمه، وتضاعف طغيانه، { لَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مِّن رِّجْزٍ  أَلِيمٌ }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (528)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الجاثية
من الأية(12)الى الأية(17)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الجاثية
**{ ٱللَّهُ  ٱلَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ ٱلْبَحْرَ لِتَجْرِيَ ٱلْفُلْكُ فِيهِ بِأَمْرِهِ  وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } 12 { وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَّا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مِّنْهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لأيَٰتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }13
*يخبر  تعالى بفضله على عباده وإحسانه إليهم، بتسخير البحر لسير المراكب والسفن  بأمره وتيسيره، { وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ } بأنواع التجارات  والمكاسب، { وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } الله تعالى، فإنكم إذا شكرتموه،  زادكم من نعمه وأثابكم على شكركم أجراً جزيلاً.
 { وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَّا  فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مِّنْهُ } أي: من فضله  وإحسانه، وهذا شامل لأجرام السماوات والأرض، ولما أودع الله فيهما، من  الشمس والقمر، والكواكب، والثوابت، والسيارات، وأنواع الحيوانات، وأصناف  الأشجار والثمرات، وأجناس المعادن، وغير ذلك مما هو معدٌّ لمصالح بني آدم،  ومصالح ما هو من ضروراته، فهذا يوجب عليهم أن يبذلوا غاية جهدهم في شكر  نعمته، وأن تتغلغل أفكارهم في تدبر آياته وحكمه، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ لأيَٰتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ } وجملة ذلك أنَّ خلقها وتدبيرها  وتسخيرها، دالٌّ على نفوذ مشيئة الله وكمال قدرته، وما فيها من الإحكام  والإتقان، وبديع الصنعة، وحسن الخلقة، دال على كمال حكمته وعلمه، وما فيها  من السعة والعظمة والكثرة، دال على سعة ملكه وسلطانه، وما فيها من  التخصيصات والأشياء المتضادات، دليل على أنه الفعَّال لما يريد، وما فيها  من المنافع، والمصالح الدينية والدنيوية، دليل على سعة رحمته، وشمول فضله  وإحسانه، وبديع لطفه وبره، وكل ذلك دال على أنه وحده المألوه المعبود، الذي  لا تنبغي العبادة والذل والمحبة إلا له، وأن رسله صادقون فيما جاؤوا به،  فهذه أدلة عقلية واضحة، لا تقبل ريباً ولا شكاً.
*{ ٱللَّهُ  ٱلَّذِي سَخَّرَ لَكُمُ ٱلْبَحْرَ لِتَجْرِيَ ٱلْفُلْكُ فِيهِ بِأَمْرِهِ  وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } 14 { وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَّا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مِّنْهُ إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لأيَٰتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }15
*يخبر  تعالى بفضله على عباده وإحسانه إليهم، بتسخير البحر لسير المراكب والسفن  بأمره وتيسيره، { وَلِتَبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِهِ } بأنواع التجارات  والمكاسب، { وَلَعَلَّكُمْ تَشْكُرُونَ } الله تعالى، فإنكم إذا شكرتموه،  زادكم من نعمه وأثابكم على شكركم أجراً جزيلاً.
 { وَسَخَّرَ لَكُمْ مَّا  فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً مِّنْهُ } أي: من فضله  وإحسانه، وهذا شامل لأجرام السماوات والأرض، ولما أودع الله فيهما، من  الشمس والقمر، والكواكب، والثوابت، والسيارات، وأنواع الحيوانات، وأصناف  الأشجار والثمرات، وأجناس المعادن، وغير ذلك مما هو معدٌّ لمصالح بني آدم،  ومصالح ما هو من ضروراته، فهذا يوجب عليهم أن يبذلوا غاية جهدهم في شكر  نعمته، وأن تتغلغل أفكارهم في تدبر آياته وحكمه، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ فِي  ذَلِكَ لأيَٰتٍ لِّقَوْمٍ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ } وجملة ذلك أنَّ خلقها وتدبيرها  وتسخيرها، دالٌّ على نفوذ مشيئة الله وكمال قدرته، وما فيها من الإحكام  والإتقان، وبديع الصنعة، وحسن الخلقة، دال على كمال حكمته وعلمه، وما فيها  من السعة والعظمة والكثرة، دال على سعة ملكه وسلطانه، وما فيها من  التخصيصات والأشياء المتضادات، دليل على أنه الفعَّال لما يريد، وما فيها  من المنافع، والمصالح الدينية والدنيوية، دليل على سعة رحمته، وشمول فضله  وإحسانه، وبديع لطفه وبره، وكل ذلك دال على أنه وحده المألوه المعبود، الذي  لا تنبغي العبادة والذل والمحبة إلا له، وأن رسله صادقون فيما جاؤوا به،  فهذه أدلة عقلية واضحة، لا تقبل ريباً ولا شكاً.
*{ وَلَقَدْ  آتَيْنَا بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَٱلْحُكْمَ وَٱلنُّبُوَّةَ  وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى ٱلْعَالَمينَ } 16 { وَآتَيْنَاهُم  بَيِّنَاتٍ مِّنَ ٱلأَمْرِ فَمَا ٱخْتَلَفُوۤاْ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا  جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْعِلْمُ بَغْياً بَيْنَهُمْ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بَيْنَهُمْ  يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ }17
*أي:  ولقد أنعمنا على بني إسرائيل نعماً لم تحصل لغيرهم من الناس، وآتيناهم {  ٱلْكِتَابَ } أي: التوراة والإنجيل، { وَٱلْحُكْمَ } بين الناس، {  وَٱلنُّبُوَّةَ } التي امتازوا بها، وصارت النبوة في ذرية إبراهيم عليه  السلام، أكثرهم من بني إسرائيل، { وَرَزَقْنَاهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلطَّيِّبَاتِ }  من المآكل والمشارب والملابس، وإنزال المن والسلوى عليهم، {  وَفَضَّلْنَاهُم  ْ عَلَى ٱلْعَالَمينَ } أي: على الخلق بهذه النِّعَم، ويخرج  من هذا العموم اللفظي، هذه الأمة، فإنهم خير أمة أخرجت للناس. والسياق يدل  على أن المراد غير هذه الأمة، فإن الله يقص علينا ما امتن به على بني  إسرائيل، وميزهم عن غيرهم، وأيضاً فإن الفضائل التي فاق بها بنو إسرائيل من  الكتاب والحكم والنبوة، وغيرها من النعوت، قد حصلت كلها لهذه الأمة، وزادت  عليهم هذه الأمة فضائل كثيرة، فهذه الشريعة شريعة بني إسرائيل جزء منها،  فإن هذا الكتاب مهيمن على سائر الكتب السابقة، ومحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  مصدق لجميع المرسلين. { وَآتَيْنَاهُم } أي: آتينا بني إسرائيل {  بَيِّنَاتٍ } أي: دلالات تبين الحق من الباطل { مِّنَ ٱلأَمْرِ } القدري  الذي أوصله الله إليهم. وتلك الآيات هي المعجزات التي رأوها على يد موسى  عليه السلام، فهذه النِّعَم التي أنعم الله بها على بني إسرائيل، تقتضي  الحال أن يقوموا بها على أكمل الوجوه، وأن يجتمعوا على الحق الذي بيَّنه  الله لهم، ولكن انعكس الأمر، فعاملوها بعكس ما يجب. وافترقوا فيما أمروا  بالاجتماع به، ولهذا قال: { فَمَا ٱخْتَلَفُوۤاْ إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ مَا  جَآءَهُمُ ٱلْعِلْمُ } أي: الموجب لعدم الاختلاف، وإنما حملهم على الاختلاف  البغي من بعضهم على بعض، والظلم.
 { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ يَقْضِي بِيْنَهُمْ  يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ فِيمَا كَانُواْ فِيهِ يَخْتَلِفُونَ } فيميز المحق من  المبطل، والذي حمله على الاختلاف، الهوى أو غيره.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (529)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الجاثية
من الأية(18)الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الجاثية
**{ ثُمَّ جَعَلْنَاكَ عَلَىٰ شَرِيعَةٍ مِّنَ ٱلأَمْرِ فَٱتَّبِعْهَا وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَآءَ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } 18 { إِنَّهُمْ  لَن يُغْنُواْ عَنكَ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً وَإِنَّ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ  بَعْضُهُمْ أَوْلِيَآءُ بَعْضٍ وَٱللَّهُ وَلِيُّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ }19
*أي:  ثم شرعنا لك شريعة كاملة تدعو إلى كل خير، وتنهى عن كل شر، من أمرنا  الشرعي { فَٱتَّبِعْهَا } فإن في اتباعها السعادة الأبدية، والصلاح  والفلاح، { وَلاَ تَتَّبِعْ أَهْوَآءَ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } أي:  الذين تكون أهويتهم غير تابعة للعلم، ولا ماشية خلفه، وهم كل من خالف شريعة  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم هواه وإرادته، فإنه من أهواء الذين لا يعلمون.
 {  إِنَّهُمْ لَن يُغْنُواْ عَنكَ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً } أي: لا ينفعونك عند  الله، فَيُحَصِّلوا لك الخير، ويدفعوا عنك الشر، إن اتبعتهم على أهوائهم،  ولا تصلح أن توافقهم وتواليهم، فإنك وإياهم متباينون، وبعضهم ولي لبعض {  وَٱللَّهُ وَلِيُّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } يخرجهم من الظلمات إلى النور، بسبب  تقواهم وعملهم بطاعته.

*{ هَـٰذَا بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ وَهُدًى وَرَحْمَةٌ لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ }20
*أي:  { هَـٰذَا } القرآن الكريم والذكر الحكيم { بَصَائِرُ لِلنَّاسِ } أي:  يحصل به التبصرة في جميع الأمور للناس، فيحصل به الانتفاع للمؤمنين، والهدى  والرحمة. 
{ لِّقَوْمٍ يُوقِنُونَ } فيهتدون به إلى الصراط المستقيم، في  أصول الدين وفروعه، ويحصل به الخير والسرور، والسعادة في الدنيا والآخرة،  وهي الرحمة، فتزكو به نفوسهم، وتزداد به عقولهم، ويزيد به إيمانهم ويقينهم،  وتقوم به الحجة على من أصر وعاند.
*{ أَمْ  حَسِبَ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱجْتَرَحُواْ ٱلسَّيِّئَاتِ أَن نَّجْعَلَهُمْ  كَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ سَوَآءً مَّحْيَاهُمْ  وَمَمَاتُهُمْ سَآءَ مَا يَحْكُمُونَ }21
*أي:  أم حسب المسيؤون المكثرون من الذنوب، المقصرون في حقوق ربهم.
 { أَن  نَّجْعَلَهُمْ كَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } بأن قاموا  بحقوق ربهم، واجتنبوا مساخطه، ولم يزالوا مؤثرين رضاه على هوى أنفسهم؟ أي:  أحسبوا أن يكونوا { سَوَآءً } في الدنيا والآخرة؟ ساء ما ظنوا وحسبوا،  وساء ما حكموا به، فإنه حكم يخالف حكمة أحكم الحاكمين، وخير العادلين،  ويناقض العقول السليمة، والفطر المستقيمة، ويضاد ما نزلت به الكتب، وأخبرت  به الرسل، بل الحكم الواقع القطعي، أن المؤمنين العاملين الصالحات لهم  النصر والفلاح والسعادة والثواب، في العاجل والآجل، كل على قدر إحسانه، وأن  المسيئين لهم الغضب والإهانة، والعذاب والشقاء، في الدنيا والآخرة.
*{ وَخَلَقَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَلِتُجْزَىٰ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ }22
*أي:  خلق الله السماوات والأرض بالحكمة، وليُعبَد وحده لا شريك له، ثم يجازي  بعد ذلك من أمرهم بعبادته، وأنعم عليم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة، هل شكروا  الله تعالى، وقاموا بالمأمور؟ أم كفروا، فاستحقوا جزاء الكفور؟
*{ أَفَرَأَيْتَ  مَنِ ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَـٰهَهُ هَوَاهُ وَأَضَلَّهُ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ  وَخَتَمَ عَلَىٰ سَمْعِهِ وَقَلْبِهِ وَجَعَلَ عَلَىٰ بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً  فَمَن يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱللَّهِ أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ } 23 { وَقَالُواْ  مَا هِيَ إِلاَّ حَيَاتُنَا ٱلدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا وَمَا  يُهْلِكُنَآ إِلاَّ ٱلدَّهْرُ وَمَا لَهُمْ بِذَلِكَ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِنْ هُمْ  إِلاَّ يَظُنُّونَ } 24 { وَإِذَا  تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ ءَايَٰتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ مَّا كَانَ حُجَّتَهُمْ  إِلاَّ أَن قَالُواْ ٱئْتُواْ بِآبَآئِنَآ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } 25 { قُلِ  ٱللَّهُ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ يَجْمَعُكُمْ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ  ٱلْقِيَامَةِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَلَـٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَ ٱلنَّاسِ لاَ  يَعْلَمُونَ }26
*يقول  تعالى: { أَفَرَأَيْتَ } الرجل الضال الذي { ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَـٰهَهُ هَوَاهُ }  فما هويه سلكه، سواء كان يرضي الله أو يسخطه. { وَأَضَلَّهُ ٱللَّهُ  عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ } من الله تعالى، أنه لا تليق به الهداية، ولا يزكو عليها. {  وَخَتَمَ عَلَىٰ سَمْعِهِ } فلا يسمع ما ينفعه، { وَقَلْبِهِ } فلا يعي  الخير، { وَجَعَلَ عَلَىٰ بَصَرِهِ غِشَاوَةً } تمنعه من نظر الحق، { فَمَن  يَهْدِيهِ مِن بَعْدِ ٱللَّهِ } أي: لا أحد يهديه، وقد سد الله عليه أبواب  الهداية، وفتح له أبواب الغواية، وما ظلمه الله، ولكن هو الذي ظلم نفسه،  وتسبب لمنع رحمة الله عليه { أَفَلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ } ما ينفعكم فتسلكونه،  وما يضركم فتجتنبونه.
 { وَقَالُواْ } أي: منكرو البعث { مَا هِيَ إِلاَّ  حَيَاتُنَا ٱلدُّنْيَا نَمُوتُ وَنَحْيَا وَمَا يُهْلِكُنَآ إِلاَّ  ٱلدَّهْرُ } أي: إن هي إلا عادات، وجَرْيٌ على رسوم الليل والنهار، يموت  أناس، ويحيا أناس، وما مات فليس براجع إلى الله، ولا مجازى بعمله.
 وقولهم  هذا صادر عن غير علم { إِنْ هُمْ إِلاَّ يَظُنُّونَ } فأنكروا المعاد  وكذبوا الرسل الصادقين، من غير دليل دلهم على ذلك ولا برهان.
 إن هي إلا  ظنون، واستبعادات خالية عن الحقيقة، ولهذا قال تعالى: { وَإِذَا تُتْلَىٰ  عَلَيْهِمْ ءَايَٰتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ مَّا كَانَ حُجَّتَهُمْ إِلاَّ أَن  قَالُواْ ٱئْتُواْ بِآبَآئِنَآ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } وهذا جراءة منهم  على الله، حيث اقترحوا هذا الاقتراح، وزعموا أن صدق رسل الله متوقف على  الإتيان بآبائهم، وأنهم لو جاؤوهم بكل آية لم يؤمنوا، إلا إن تبعتهم الرسل  على ما قالوا وهم كذبة فيما قالوا، وإنما قصدهم دفع دعوة الرسل، لا بيان  الحق، قال تعالى: { قُلِ ٱللَّهُ يُحْيِيكُمْ ثُمَّ يُمِيتُكُمْ ثُمَّ  يَجْمَعُكُمْ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهِ وَلَـٰكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَ ٱلنَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } وإلا فلو وصل العلم باليوم الآخر إلى  قلوبهم، لعملوا له أعمالاً وتهيؤوا له.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (530)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الجاثية
من الأية(27)الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الجاثية
**{ وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَيَوْمَ تَقُومُ ٱلسَّاَعةُ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَخْسَرُ ٱلْمُبْطِلُونَ } 27 { وَتَرَىٰ كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ جَاثِيَةً كُلُّ أمَّةٍ تُدْعَىٰ إِلَىٰ كِتَابِهَا ٱلْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } 28 { هَـٰذَا كِتَابُنَا يَنطِقُ عَلَيْكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ إِنَّا كُنَّا نَسْتَنسِخُ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } 29 { فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ فَيُدْخِلُهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ ذَلِكَ هُوَ ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْمُبِينُ } 30 { وَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ أَفَلَمْ تَكُنْ ءَايَٰتِى تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ فَٱسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ وَكُنتُمْ قَوْماً مُّجْرِمِينَ } 31 { وَإِذَا  قِيلَ إِنَّ وعْدَ ٱللَّهِ حَقٌّ وَٱلسَّاعَةُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهَا قُلْتُم  مَّا نَدْرِي مَا ٱلسَّاعَةُ إِن نَّظُنُّ إِلاَّ ظَنّاً وَمَا نَحْنُ  بِمُسْتَيْقِنِي  نَ } 32 { وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا عَمِلُواْ وَحَاقَ بِهِم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } 33 { وَقِيلَ ٱلْيَوْمَ نَنسَاكُمْ كَمَا نَسِيتُمْ لِقَآءَ يَوْمِكُمْ هَـٰذَا وَمَأْوَاكُمُ ٱلنَّارُ وَمَا لَكُمْ مِّن نَّاصِرِينَ } 34 { ذَلِكُم  بِأَنَّكُمُ ٱتَّخَذْتُمْ ءَايَٰتِ ٱللَّهِ هُزُواً وَغَرَّتْكُمُ  ٱلْحَيَاةُ ٱلدُّنْيَا فَٱلْيَوْمَ لاَ يُخْرَجُونَ مِنْهَا وَلاَ هُمْ  يُسْتَعَتَبُونَ } 35 { فَلِلَّهِ ٱلْحَمْدُ رَبِّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَرَبِّ ٱلأَرْضِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } 36 { وَلَهُ ٱلْكِبْرِيَآءُ فِي ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلْعِزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ }37
*

يخبر  تعالى عن سعة ملكه، وانفراده بالتصرف والتدبير في جميع الأوقات، وأنه {  يَوْمَ تَقُومُ ٱلسَّاَعةُ } ويجمع الخلائق لموقف القيامة، يحصل الخسار على  المبطلين، الذين أتوا بالباطل ليدحضوا به الحق، وكانت أعمالهم باطلة،  لأنها متعلقه بالباطل، فبطلت في يوم القيامة، اليوم الذي تستبين به  الحقائق، واضمحلت عنهم، وفاتهم الثواب، وحصلوا على أليم العقاب. ثم وصف  تعالى شدة يوم القيامة وهوله ليحذره العِبَاد، ويستعد له العُبّاد، فقال: {  وَتَرَىٰ } أيها الرائي لذلك اليوم { كُلَّ أُمَّةٍ جَاثِيَةً } على ركبها  خوفاً وذعراً، وانتظاراً لحكم الملك الرحمن. { كُلُّ أمَّةٍ تُدْعَىٰ  إِلَىٰ كِتَابِهَا } أي: إلى شريعة نبيهم الذي جاءهم من عند الله، وهل  قاموا بها فيحصل لهم الثواب والنجاة؟ أم ضيعوها فيحصل لهم الخسران؟ فأمة  موسى يدعون إلى شريعة موسى، وأمة عيسى كذلك، وأمة محمد كذلك، وهكذا غيرهم  كل أمة تدعى إلى شرعها الذي كلفت به، هذا أحد الاحتمالات في الآية، وهو  معنى صحيح في نفسه، غير مشكوك فيه، ويحتمل أن المراد بقوله: { كُلُّ أمَّةٍ  تُدْعَىٰ إِلَىٰ كِتَابِهَا } أي: إلى كتاب أعمالها، وما سطر عليها من خير  وشر، وأن كل أحد يجازى بما عمله بنفسه، كقوله تعالى:*{ مَّنْ عَمِلَ صَـٰلِحاً فَلِنَفْسِهِ وَمَنْ أَسَآءَ فَعَلَيْهَا }* [فصلت:  46].
 ويحتمل أن المعنيين كليهما مراد من الآية، ويدل على هذا قوله: {  هَـٰذَا كِتَابُنَا يَنطِقُ عَلَيْكُم بِٱلْحَقِّ } أي: هذا كتابنا الذي  أنزلنا عليكم، يفصل بينكم بالحق الذي هو العدل، { إِنَّا كُنَّا  نَسْتَنسِخُ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } فهذا كتاب الأعمال، ولهذا فصل ما  يفعل الله بالفريقين فقال: { فَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ  ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } إيماناً صحيحاً، وصدقوا إيمانهم بالأعمال الصالحة، من  واجبات ومستحبات، { فَيُدْخِلُهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ } التي محلها  الجنة، وما فيها من النعيم المقيم، والعيش السليم، { ذَلِكَ هُوَ ٱلْفَوْزُ  ٱلْمُبِينُ } أي: المفاز والنجاة والربح، والفلاح الواضح البيِّن، الذي  إذا حصل للعبد، حصل له كل خير، واندفع عنه كل شر. { وَأَمَّا ٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُوۤاْ } بالله، فيقال لهم توبيخاً وتقريعاً: { أَفَلَمْ تَكُنْ  ءَايَٰتِى تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْكُمْ } وقد دلتكم على ما فيه صلاحكم، ونهتكم عما  فيه ضرركم، وهي أكبر نعمة وصلت إليكم، لو وفقتم لها، ولكن استكبرتم عنها،  وأعرضتم، وكفرتم بها، فجنيتم أكبر جناية، وأجرمتم أشد الجرم، فاليوم تجزون  ما كنتم تعملون، ويوبخون أيضاً بقوله: { وَإِذَا قِيلَ إِنَّ وعْدَ ٱللَّهِ  حَقٌّ وَٱلسَّاعَةُ لاَ رَيْبَ فِيهَا قُلْتُم } منكرين لذلك: { مَّا  نَدْرِي مَا ٱلسَّاعَةُ إِن نَّظُنُّ إِلاَّ ظَنّاً وَمَا نَحْنُ  بِمُسْتَيْقِنِي  نَ }. فهذه حالهم في الدنيا، وحال البعث الإنكار له، وردّ  قول من جاء به.
 قال تعالى: { وَبَدَا لَهُمْ سَيِّئَاتُ مَا عَمِلُواْ }  أي: وظهر لهم يوم القيامة عقوبات أعمالهم، { وَحَاقَ بِهِم } أي: نزل {  مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ }  أي: نزل بهم العذاب الذي كانوا في  الدنيا يستهزؤون به وبوقوعه وبمن جاء به.
{ وَقِيلَ ٱلْيَوْمَ  نَنسَاكُمْ } أي: نترككم في العذاب { كَمَا نَسِيتُمْ لِقَآءَ يَوْمِكُمْ  هَـٰذَا } فإن الجزاء من جنس العمل، { وَمَأْوَاكُمُ ٱلنَّارُ } أي: هي  مقركم ومصيركم، { وَمَا لَكُمْ مِّن نَّاصِرِينَ } ينصرونكم من عذاب الله،  ويدفعون عنكم عقابه.
 { ذَلِكُم } الذي حصل لكم من العذاب { بِـ } سبب {  أَنَّكُمُ ٱتَّخَذْتُمْ ءَايَٰتِ ٱللَّهِ هُزُواً } مع أنها موجبة للجد  والاجتهاد، وتلقيها بالسرور والاستبشار والفرح. 
{ وَغَرَّتْكُمُ ٱلْحَيَاةُ  ٱلدُّنْيَا } بزخارفها ولذاتها وشهواتها، فاطمأننتم إليها، وعملتم لها،  وتركتم العمل للدار الباقية.
 { فَٱلْيَوْمَ لاَ يُخْرَجُونَ مِنْهَا وَلاَ  هُمْ يُسْتَعَتَبُونَ } أي: ولا يمهلون، ولا يردون إلى الدنيا ليعملوا  صالحاً.
 { فَلِلَّهِ ٱلْحَمْدُ } كما ينبغي لجلاله، وعظيم سلطانه { رَبِّ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَرَبِّ ٱلأَرْضِ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } أي: له الحمد على  ربوبيته لسائر الخلائق، حيث خلقهم ورباهم، وأنعم عليهم بالنعم الظاهرة  والباطنة، { وَلَهُ ٱلْكِبْرِيَآءُ فِي ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: له  الجلال والعظمة والمجد.
 فالحمد فيه الثناء على الله بصفات الكمال، ومحبته  تعالى وإكرامه، والكبرياء فيها عظمته وجلاله، والعبادة مبنية على ركنين،  محبة الله، والذل له، وهما ناشئان عن العلم بمحامد الله وجلاله وكبريائه. 
{  وَهُوَ ٱلْعِزِيزُ } القاهر لكل شيء، { ٱلْحَكِيمُ } الذي يضع الأشياء  مواضعها، فلا يشرع ما يشرعه إلا لحكمة ومصلحة، ولا يخلق ما يخلقه إلا  لفائدة ومنفعة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (531)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الأحقاف
من الأية(1)الى الأية(10)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأحقاف
**{ حـمۤ } 1 { تَنزِيلُ ٱلْكِتَابِ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ ٱلْعَزِيزِ ٱلْحَكِيمِ } 2 { مَا  خَلَقْنَا ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَآ إِلاَّ بِٱلْحَقِّ  وَأَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ عَمَّآ أُنذِرُواْ مُعْرِضُونَ }3
*

هذا  ثناء منه تعالى على كتابه العزيز وتعظيم له، وفي ضمن ذلك إرشاد العباد إلى  الاهتداء بنوره، والإقبال على تدبر آياته، واستخراج كنوزه.
 ولما بين إنزال  كتابه المتضمن للأمر والنهي، ذكر خلقه السماوات والأرض، فجمع بين الخلق  والأمر،*{ أَلاَ لَهُ ٱلْخَلْقُ وَٱلأَمْرُ }* [الأعراف: 54] كما قال تعالى:*{ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَٰوَٰتٍ وَمِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ يَتَنَزَّلُ ٱلأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ }* [الطلاق: 12] وكما قال تعالى:*{ يُنَزِّلُ  ٱلْمَلاۤئِكَةَ بِٱلْرُّوحِ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ عَلَىٰ مَن يَشَآءُ مِنْ  عِبَادِهِ أَنْ أَنْذِرُوۤاْ أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنَاْ  فَٱتَّقُونِ * خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ بِٱلْحَقِّ }* [النحل:  2-3] فالله تعالى هو الذي خلق المكلفين، وخلق مساكنهم، وسخر لهم ما في  السماوات وما في الأرض، ثم أرسل إليهم رسله، وأنزل عليهم كتبه، وأمرهم  ونهاهم، وأخبرهم أن هذه الدار دار أعمال وممر للعمال، لا دار إقامة لا يرحل  عنها أهلها، وأنهم سينتقلون منها إلى دار الإقامة والقرار، وموطن الخلود  والدوام، وإنما أعمالهم التي عملوها في هذه الدار، سيجدون ثوابها في تلك  الدار كاملاً موفراً. 
وأقام تعالى الأدلة على تلك الدار، وأذاق العباد  نموذجاً من الثواب والعقاب العاجل، ليكون أدعى لهم إلى طلب المحبوب، والهرب  من المرهوب، ولهذا قال هنا: { مَا خَلَقْنَا ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ  وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَآ إِلاَّ بِٱلْحَقِّ } أي: لا عبثاً ولا سدىً، بل ليعرف  العباد عظمة خالقهما، ويستدلوا على كماله، ويعلموا أن الذي خلقهما على  عظمهما، قادر على أن يعيد العباد بعد موتهم للجزاء، وأن خلقهما وبقاءهما  مقدر إلى { أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى }.
 فلما أخبر بذلك - وهو أصدق القائلين وأقام  الدليل، وأنار السبيل أخبر - مع ذلك - أن طائفة من الخلق قد أبوا إلا  إعراضاً عن الحق، وصدوفاً عن دعوة الرسل، فقال: { وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ  عَمَّآ أُنذِرُواْ مُعْرِضُونَ } وأما الذين آمنوا، فلما علموا حقيقة الحال  قبلوا وصايا ربهم، وتلقوها بالقبول والتسليم، وقابلوها بالانقياد  والتعظيم، ففازوا بكل خير، واندفع عنهم كل شر.
*{ قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ مَّا تَدْعُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُواْ  مِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ ٱئْتُونِي بِكِتَابٍ  مِّن قَبْلِ هَـٰذَآ أَوْ أَثَارَةٍ مِّنْ عِلْمٍ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } 4 { وَمَنْ  أَضَلُّ مِمَّن يَدْعُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مَن لاَّ يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ  إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ وَهُمْ عَن دُعَآئِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ } 5 { وَإِذَا حُشِرَ ٱلنَّاسُ كَانُواْ لَهُمْ أَعْدَآءً وَكَانُواْ بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ }6
*

أي:  { قُلْ } لهؤلاء الذين أشركوا بالله أوثاناً وأنداداً، لا تملك نفعاً ولا  ضراً، ولا موتاً ولا حياةً ولا نشوراً، قل لهم - مبيناً عجز أوثانهم، وأنها  لا تستحق شيئاً من العبادة-: { أَرُونِي مَاذَا خَلَقُواْ مِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ  أَمْ لَهُمْ شِرْكٌ فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ } هل خلقوا من أجرام السماوات والأرض  شيئاً؟ هل خلقوا جبالاً؟ هل أجروا أنهاراً؟ هل نشروا حيواناً؟ هل أنبتوا  أشجاراً؟ هل كان منهم معاونة على خلق شيء من ذلك؟ لا شيء من ذلك، بإقرارهم  على أنفسهم، فضلاً عن غيرهم، فهذا دليل عقلي قاطع على أن كل من سوى الله،  فعبادته باطلة. ثم ذكر انتفاء الدليل النقلي، فقال: { ٱئْتُونِي بِكِتَابٍ  مِّن قَبْلِ هَـٰذَآ } الكتاب يدعو إلى الشرك، { أَوْ أَثَارَةٍ مِّنْ  عِلْمٍ } موروث عن الرسل يأمر بذلك. من المعلوم أنهم عاجزون أن يأتوا عن  أحد من الرسل بدليل يدل على ذلك، بل نجزم ونتيقن أن جميع الرسل دعوا إلى  توحيد ربهم، ونهوا عن الشرك به، وهي أعظم ما يؤثر عنهم من العلم، قال  تعالى:*{ وَلَقَدْ بَعَثْنَا فِي كُلِّ أُمَّةٍ رَّسُولاً أَنِ ٱعْبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَٱجْتَنِبُواْ ٱلْطَّاغُوتَ }* [النحل: 36] وكل رسول قال لقومه:*{ ٱعْبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ مَا لَكُمْ مِّنْ إِلَـٰهٍ غَيْرُهُ }* [الأعراف:  59] فعلم أن جدال المشركين في شركهم، غير مستندين فيه على برهان ولا دليل،  وإنما اعتمدوا على ظنون كاذبة، وآراء كاسدة، وعقول فاسدة. 
يدلُّك على  فسادها استقراء أحوالهم، وتتبع علومهم وأعمالهم، والنظر في حال من أفنوا  أعمارهم بعبادته، هل أفادهم شيئاً في الدنيا أو في الآخرة؟ ولهذا قال  تعالى: { وَمَنْ أَضَلُّ مِمَّن يَدْعُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ مَن لاَّ  يَسْتَجِيبُ لَهُ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ } أي: مدة مقامه في الدنيا،  لا ينتفع به بمثقال ذرة، { وَهُمْ عَن دُعَآئِهِمْ غَافِلُونَ } لا يسمعون  منهم دعاء، ولا يجيبون لهم نداء، هذا حالهم في الدنيا، ويوم القيامة يكفرون  بشركهم. { وَإِذَا حُشِرَ ٱلنَّاسُ كَانُواْ لَهُمْ أَعْدَآءً } يلعن  بعضهم بعضاً، ويتبرأ بعضهم من بعض { وَكَانُواْ بِعِبَادَتِهِمْ كَافِرِينَ  }.
*{ وَإِذَا تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَآءَهُمْ هَـٰذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 7 { أَمْ  يَقُولُونَ ٱفْتَرَاهُ قُلْ إِنِ ٱفْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلاَ تَمْلِكُونَ لِي  مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ كَفَىٰ بِهِ  شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَهُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } 8 { قُلْ  مَا كُنتُ بِدْعاً مِّنَ ٱلرُّسُلِ وَمَآ أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلاَ  بِكُمْ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ وَمَآ أَنَاْ إِلاَّ  نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 9 { قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ ٱللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ  شَاهِدٌ مِّن بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَىٰ مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ  وَٱسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }10
*

أي:  وإذا تتلى على المكذبين { آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ } بحيث تكون على وجه لا  يمترى بها، ولا يشك في وقوعها وحقها، لم تفدهم خيراً، بل قامت عليهم بذلك  الحجة، ويقولون من إفكهم وافترائهم { لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَآءَهُمْ هَـٰذَا  سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ } أي: ظاهر لا شك فيه، وهذا من باب قلب الحقائق، الذي لا  يروج إلا على ضعفاء العقول، وإلا فبين الحق الذي جاء به الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وبين السحر من المنافاة والمخالفة، أعظم مما بين السماء والأرض،  وكيف يقاس الحق - الذي علا وارتفع ارتفاعاً على الأفلاك، وفاق بضوئه ونوره  نور الشمس، وقامت الأدلة الأفقية والنفسية عليه، وأقرت به وأذعنت أولو  البصائر والعقول الرزينة - بالباطل الذي هو السحر الذي لا يصدر إلا من ضال  ظالم خبيث النفس، خبيث العمل؟! فهو مناسب له وموافق لحاله، وهل هذا إلا من  البهرجة؟ { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ ٱفْتَرَاهُ } أي: افترى محمد هذا القرآن من عند  نفسه، فليس هو من عند الله. { قُلْ } لهم: { إِنِ ٱفْتَرَيْتُهُ } فالله  عليَّ قادر وبما تفيضون فيه عالم، فكيف لم يعاقبني على افترائي الذي زعمتم؟  فهل { تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً } إن أرادني الله بضرٍ، أو  أرادني برحمةٍ { كَفَىٰ بِهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ } فلو كنت  متقولاً عليه، لأخذ مني باليمين، ولعاقبني عقاباً يراه كل أحد، لأن هذا  أعظم أنواع الافتراء لو كنت متقولاً، ثم دعاهم إلى التوبة مع ما صدر منهم  من معاندة الحق ومخاصمته، فقال: { وَهُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } أي:  فتوبوا إليه، وأقلعوا عما أنتم فيه، يغفر لكم ذنوبكم، ويرحمكم، فيوفقكم  للخير، ويثيبكم جزيل الأجر. { قُلْ مَا كُنتُ بِدْعاً مِّنَ ٱلرُّسُلِ }  أي: لست بأول رسول جاءكم، حتى تستغربوا رسالتي وتستنكروا دعوتي، فقد تقدم  من الرسل والأنبياء من وافقت دعوتي دعوتهم، فلأي شيء تنكر رسالتي؟ { وَمَآ  أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلاَ بِكُمْ } أي: لست إلا بشراً، ليس بيدي من  الأمر شيء، والله تعالى هو المتصرف بي وبكم، الحاكم عليَّ وعليكم، ولست  الآتي بالشيء من عندي، { وَمَآ أَنَاْ إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } فإن قبلتم  رسالتي، وأجبتم دعوتي، فهو حظكم ونصيبكم في الدنيا والآخرة، وإن رددتم ذلك  عليَّ فحسابكم على الله، وقد أنذرتكم، ومن أنذر فقد أعذر. { قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ ٱللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ  شَاهِدٌ مِّن بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَىٰ مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ  وَٱسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ } أي: أخبروني، لو كان هذا القرآن من عند الله، وشهد على  صحته الموفقون من أهل الكتاب، الذين عندهم من الحق ما يعرفون أنه الحق،  فآمنوا به واهتدوا، فتطابقت أنباء الأنبياء وأتباعهم النبلاء، واستكبرتم  أيها الجهلاء الأغبياء، فهل هذا إلا أعظم الظلم وأشد الكفر؟ { إِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } ومن الظلم الاستكبار عن  الحق بعد التمكن منه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (532)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الأحقاف
من الأية(11)الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأحقاف
**{ وَإِذَا تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ قَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَآءَهُمْ هَـٰذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 11 { أَمْ  يَقُولُونَ ٱفْتَرَاهُ قُلْ إِنِ ٱفْتَرَيْتُهُ فَلاَ تَمْلِكُونَ لِي  مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا تُفِيضُونَ فِيهِ كَفَىٰ بِهِ  شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ وَهُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } 12 { قُلْ  مَا كُنتُ بِدْعاً مِّنَ ٱلرُّسُلِ وَمَآ أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلاَ  بِكُمْ إِنْ أَتَّبِعُ إِلاَّ مَا يُوحَىٰ إِلَيَّ وَمَآ أَنَاْ إِلاَّ  نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 13 { قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ ٱللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ  شَاهِدٌ مِّن بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَىٰ مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ  وَٱسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }14
*

أي:  وإذا تتلى على المكذبين { آيَاتُنَا بَيِّنَاتٍ } بحيث تكون على وجه لا  يمترى بها، ولا يشك في وقوعها وحقها، لم تفدهم خيراً، بل قامت عليهم بذلك  الحجة، ويقولون من إفكهم وافترائهم { لِلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَآءَهُمْ هَـٰذَا  سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ } أي: ظاهر لا شك فيه، وهذا من باب قلب الحقائق، الذي لا  يروج إلا على ضعفاء العقول، وإلا فبين الحق الذي جاء به الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم، وبين السحر من المنافاة والمخالفة، أعظم مما بين السماء والأرض،  وكيف يقاس الحق - الذي علا وارتفع ارتفاعاً على الأفلاك، وفاق بضوئه ونوره  نور الشمس، وقامت الأدلة الأفقية والنفسية عليه، وأقرت به وأذعنت أولو  البصائر والعقول الرزينة - بالباطل الذي هو السحر الذي لا يصدر إلا من ضال  ظالم خبيث النفس، خبيث العمل؟! فهو مناسب له وموافق لحاله، وهل هذا إلا من  البهرجة؟ { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ ٱفْتَرَاهُ } أي: افترى محمد هذا القرآن من عند  نفسه، فليس هو من عند الله. { قُلْ } لهم: { إِنِ ٱفْتَرَيْتُهُ } فالله  عليَّ قادر وبما تفيضون فيه عالم، فكيف لم يعاقبني على افترائي الذي زعمتم؟  فهل { تَمْلِكُونَ لِي مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً } إن أرادني الله بضرٍ، أو  أرادني برحمةٍ { كَفَىٰ بِهِ شَهِيداً بَيْنِي وَبَيْنَكُمْ } فلو كنت  متقولاً عليه، لأخذ مني باليمين، ولعاقبني عقاباً يراه كل أحد، لأن هذا  أعظم أنواع الافتراء لو كنت متقولاً، ثم دعاهم إلى التوبة مع ما صدر منهم  من معاندة الحق ومخاصمته، فقال: { وَهُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } أي:  فتوبوا إليه، وأقلعوا عما أنتم فيه، يغفر لكم ذنوبكم، ويرحمكم، فيوفقكم  للخير، ويثيبكم جزيل الأجر.
 { قُلْ مَا كُنتُ بِدْعاً مِّنَ ٱلرُّسُلِ }  أي: لست بأول رسول جاءكم، حتى تستغربوا رسالتي وتستنكروا دعوتي، فقد تقدم  من الرسل والأنبياء من وافقت دعوتي دعوتهم، فلأي شيء تنكر رسالتي؟ { وَمَآ  أَدْرِي مَا يُفْعَلُ بِي وَلاَ بِكُمْ } أي: لست إلا بشراً، ليس بيدي من  الأمر شيء، والله تعالى هو المتصرف بي وبكم، الحاكم عليَّ وعليكم، ولست  الآتي بالشيء من عندي، { وَمَآ أَنَاْ إِلاَّ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } فإن قبلتم  رسالتي، وأجبتم دعوتي، فهو حظكم ونصيبكم في الدنيا والآخرة، وإن رددتم ذلك  عليَّ فحسابكم على الله، وقد أنذرتكم، ومن أنذر فقد أعذر.
 { قُلْ  أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِن كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ ٱللَّهِ وَكَفَرْتُمْ بِهِ وَشَهِدَ  شَاهِدٌ مِّن بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ عَلَىٰ مِثْلِهِ فَآمَنَ  وَٱسْتَكْبَرْتُ  مْ } أي: أخبروني، لو كان هذا القرآن من عند الله، وشهد على  صحته الموفقون من أهل الكتاب، الذين عندهم من الحق ما يعرفون أنه الحق،  فآمنوا به واهتدوا، فتطابقت أنباء الأنبياء وأتباعهم النبلاء، واستكبرتم  أيها الجهلاء الأغبياء، فهل هذا إلا أعظم الظلم وأشد الكفر؟ { إِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } ومن الظلم الاستكبار عن  الحق بعد التمكن منه.
*{ وَوَصَّيْنَا  ٱلإِنسَانَ بِوَٰلِدَيْهِ إِحْسَاناً حَمَلَتْهُ أُمُّهُ كُرْهاً  وَوَضَعَتْهُ كُرْهاً وَحَمْلُهُ وَفِصَٰلُهُ ثَلٰثُونَ شَهْراً حَتَّىٰ  إِذَا بَلَغَ أَشُدَّهُ وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ  أَوْزِعْنِيۤ أَنْ أَشكُرَ نِعْمَتَكَ ٱلَّتِيۤ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ  وَعَلَىٰ وَالِدَيَّ وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَٰلِحاً تَرْضَٰهُ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي  فِي ذُرِّيَّتِيۤ إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ وَإِنِّي مِنَ ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ } 15 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ  ٱلَّذِينَ نَتَقَبَّلُ عَنْهُمْ أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُواْ وَنَتَجَاوَزُ عَن  سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ فِيۤ أَصْحَابِ ٱلْجَنَّةِ وَعْدَ ٱلصِّدْقِ ٱلَّذِي  كَانُواْ يُوعَدُونَ }16
*

هذا  من لطفه تعالى بعباده وشكره للوالدين، أن وصَّى الأولاد وعهد إليهم أن  يحسنوا إلى والديهم بالقول اللطيف، والكلام اللين، وبذل المال والنفقة،  وغير ذلك من وجوه الإحسان.
 ثم نبَّه على ذكر السبب الموجب لذلك، فذكر ما  تحملته الأم من ولدها وما قاسته من المكاره وقت حملها، ثم مشقة ولادتها  المشقة الكبيرة، ثم مشقة الرضاع وخدمة الحضانة، وليست المذكورات مدة يسيرة،  ساعة أو ساعتين، وإنما ذلك مدة طويلة قدرها { ثَلٰثُونَ شَهْراً } للحمل  تسعة أشهر ونحوها، والباقي للرضاع، هذا هو الغالب.
 ويستدل بهذه الآية مع  قوله:*{ وَٱلْوَالِدَاتُ يُرْضِعْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ حَوْلَيْنِ كَامِلَيْنِ }* [البقرة:  233] أن أقل مدة الحمل ستة أشهر، لأن مدة الرضاع - وهي سنتان - إذا سقطت  من الثلاثين شهراً، بقي ستة أشهر، مدة للحمل { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا بَلَغَ  أَشُدَّهُ } أي: نهاية قوته وشبابه، وكمال عقله، { وَبَلَغَ أَرْبَعِينَ  سَنَةً قَالَ رَبِّ أَوْزِعْنِيۤ } أي: ألهمني ووفقني { أَنْ أَشكُرَ  نِعْمَتَكَ ٱلَّتِيۤ أَنْعَمْتَ عَلَيَّ وَعَلَىٰ وَالِدَيَّ } أي: نعم  الدين، ونعم الدنيا، وشكره بصرف النعم في طاعة مسديها وموليها، ومقابلته  مِنَّتَهُ، بالاعتراف والعجز عن الشكر، والاجتهاد في الثناء بها على الله،  والنعم على الوالدين، نِعَم على أولادهم وذريتهم، لأنهم لا بدَّ أن ينالهم  منها ومن أسبابها وآثارها، خصوصاً نِعَم الدين، فإن صلاح الوالدين بالعلم  والعمل، من أعظم الأسباب لصلاح أولادهم. { وَأَنْ أَعْمَلَ صَٰلِحاً  تَرْضَٰهُ } بأن يكون جامعاً لما يصلحه، سالماً مما يفسده، فهذا العمل الذي  يرضاه الله ويقبله، ويثيب عليه. 
{ وَأَصْلِحْ لِي فِي ذُرِّيَّتِيْۤ } لما  دعا لنفسه بالصلاح، دعا لذريته أن يصلح الله أحوالهم، وذكر أن صلاحهم يعود  نفعه على والديهم لقوله: { وَأَصْلِحْ لِي }.
 { إِنِّي تُبْتُ إِلَيْكَ }  من الذنوب والمعاصي، ورجعت إلى طاعتك { وَإِنِّي مِنَ ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ }.
 {  أُوْلَـٰئِكَ } الذين ذكرت أوصافهم { ٱلَّذِينَ نَتَقَبَّلُ عَنْهُمْ  أَحْسَنَ مَا عَمِلُواْ } وهو الطاعات، لأنهم يعملون أيضاً غيرها. {  وَنَتَجَاوَزُ عَن سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ } فِي جملة { أَصْحَابِ ٱلْجَنَّةِ }  فحصل لهم الخير والمحبوب، وزال عنهم الشر والمكروه. 
{ وَعْدَ ٱلصِّدْقِ  ٱلَّذِي كَانُواْ يُوعَدُونَ } أي: هذا الوعد الذي وعدناهم هو وعد صادقٌ من  أصدق القائلين، الذي لا يخلف الميعاد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (533)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الأحقاف
من الأية(17)الى الأية(26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأحقاف
**{ وَٱلَّذِي  قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ أُفٍّ لَّكُمَآ أَتَعِدَانِنِيۤ أَنْ أُخْرَجَ وَقَدْ  خَلَتِ ٱلْقُرُونُ مِن قَبْلِي وَهُمَا يَسْتَغِيثَانِ ٱللَّهَ وَيْلَكَ  آمِنْ إِنَّ وَعْدَ ٱللَّهِ حَقٌّ فَيَقُولُ مَا هَـٰذَآ إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ  ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 17 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ  ٱلَّذِينَ حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْقَوْلُ فِيۤ أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن  قَبْلِهِمْ مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ وَٱلإِنسِ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ خَاسِرِينَ } 18 { وَلِكُلٍّ دَرَجَٰتٌ مِّمَّا عَمِلُواْ وَلِيُوَفِّيَهُ  مْ أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ }19
*

لما  ذكر تعالى حال الصالح البار لوالديه، ذكر حالة العاق، وأنها شر الحالات،  فقال: { وَٱلَّذِي قَالَ لِوَالِدَيْهِ } إذ دعواه إلى الإيمان بالله  واليوم الآخر، وخوفاه الجزاء. 
وهذا أعظم إحسان يصدر من الوالدين لولدهما،  أن يدعواه إلى ما فيه سعادته الأبدية، وفلاحه السرمدي، فقابلهما بأقبح  مقابلة، فقال: { أُفٍّ لَّكُمَآ } أي: تباً لكما، ولما جئتما به.
 ثم ذكر  وجه استبعاده وإنكاره لذلك فقال: { أَتَعِدَانِنِيۤ أَنْ أُخْرَجَ } من  قبري إلى يوم القيامة { وَقَدْ خَلَتِ ٱلْقُرُونُ مِن قَبْلِي } على  التكذيب، وسلفوا على الكفر، وهم الأئمة المقتدى بهم، لكل كفور وجهول  ومعاند؟ { وَهُمَا } أي: والداه { يَسْتَغِيثَانِ ٱللَّهَ } عليه، ويقولان  له: { وَيْلَكَ آمِنْ } أي: يبذلان غاية جهدهما، ويسعيان في هدايته أشد  السعي، حتى إنهما - من حرصهما عليه - أنهما يستغيثان الله له، استغاثة  الغريق، ويسألانه سؤال الشريق، ويعذلان ولدهما، ويتوجعان له، ويبينان له  الحق، فيقولان: { إِنَّ وَعْدَ ٱللَّهِ حَقٌّ } ثم يقيمان عليه من الأدلة  ما أمكنهما، وولدهما لا يزداد إلا عتواً ونفوراً، واستكباراً عن الحق  وقدحاً فيه، { فَيَقُولُ مَا هَـٰذَآ إِلاَّ أَسَاطِيرُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } أي:  إلا منقول من كتب المتقدمين، ليس من عند الله، ولا أوحاه الله إلى رسوله،  وكل أحد يعلم أن محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم أُمِّيٌّ لا يكتب ولا يقرأ، ولا  تعلم من أحد، فمن أين يتعلَّمه؟ وأنَّى للخلق أن يأتوا بمثل هذا القرآن  ولو كان بعضهم لبعض ظهيراً؟ { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ } بهذه الحالة  الذميمة { حَقَّ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْقَوْلُ } أي: حقت عليهم كلمة العذاب { فِيۤ }  جملة { أُمَمٍ قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ وَٱلإِنسِ } على  الكفر والتكذيب، فسيدخل هؤلاء في غمارهم، وسيغرقون في تيارهم.
 { إِنَّهُمْ  كَانُواْ خَاسِرِينَ } والخسران فوات رأس مال الإنسان، وإذا فقد رأس ماله،  فالأرباح من باب أولى وأحرى، فهم قد فاتهم الإيمان، ولم يحصلوا على شيء من  النعيم، ولا سلموا من عذاب الجحيم. { وَلِكُلٍّ } من أهل الخير وأهل الشر {  دَرَجَٰتٌ مِّمَّا عَمِلُواْ } أي: كلٌّ على حسب مرتبته من الخير والشر،  ومنازلهم في الدار الآخرة على قدر أعمالهم، ولهذا قال: { وَلِيُوَفِّيَهُ  مْ  أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ وَهُمْ لاَ يُظْلَمُونَ } بأن لا يزاد في سيئاتهم، ولا ينقص  من حسناتهم.
*{ وَيَوْمَ  يُعْرَضُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ عَلَى ٱلنَّارِ أَذْهَبْتُمْ  طَيِّبَـٰتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا  فَٱلْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ ٱلْهُونِ بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَسْتَكْبِرُونَ  فِي ٱلأَرْضِ بِغَيْرِ ٱلْحَقِّ وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ }20
*

يذكر  تعالى حال الكفار عند عرضهم على النار حين يوبخون ويقرعون، فيقال لهم: {  أَذْهَبْتُمْ طَيِّبَـٰتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ ٱلدُّنْيَا } حيث اطمأننتم  إلى الدنيا، واغتررتم بلذاتها، ورضيتم بشهواتها، وألهتكم طيباتها عن السعي  لآخرتكم، وتمتعتم تمتع الأنعام السارحة فهي حظكم من آخرتكم، { فَٱلْيَوْمَ  تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ ٱلْهُونِ } أي: العذاب الشديد، الذي يهينكم ويفضحكم بما  كنتم تقولون على الله غير الحق، أي: تنسبون الطريق الضالة التي أنتم عليها  إلى الله، وإلى حكمه، وأنتم كذبة في ذلك، { وَبِمَا كُنتُمْ تَفْسُقُونَ }  أي: تتكبرون عن طاعته، فجمعوا بين قول الباطل، والعمل بالباطل، والكذب على  الله بنسبته إلى رضاه، والقدح في الحق، والاستكبار عنه، فعوقبوا أشد  العقوبة.
*{ وَٱذْكُرْ  أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِٱلأَحْقَافِ وَقَدْ خَلَتِ ٱلنُّذُرُ  مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ أَلاَّ تَعْبُدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهَ  إِنَّيۤ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ } 21 { قَالُوۤاْ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَأْفِكَنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَآ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ ٱلصَّادِقِينَ } 22 { قَالَ إِنَّمَا ٱلْعِلْمُ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ وَأُبَلِّغُكُمْ مَّآ أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ وَلَـٰكِنِّيۤ أَرَاكُمْ قَوْماً تَجْهَلُونَ } 23 { فَلَمَّا  رَأَوْهُ عَارِضاً مُّسْتَقْبِلَ أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ قَالُواْ هَـٰذَا عَارِضٌ  مُّمْطِرُنَا بَلْ هُوَ مَا ٱسْتَعْجَلْتُم بِهِ رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ } 24 { تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا فَأْصْبَحُواْ لاَ يُرَىٰ إِلاَّ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ } 25 { وَلَقَدْ  مَكَّنَاهُمْ فِيمَآ إِن مَّكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ سَمْعاً  وَأَبْصَاراً وَأَفْئِدَةً فَمَآ أَغْنَىٰ عَنْهُمْ سَمْعُهُمْ وَلاَ  أَبْصَارُهُمْ وَلاَ أَفْئِدَتُهُمْ مِّن شَيْءٍ إِذْ كَانُواْ يَجْحَدُونَ  بِآيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ وَحَاقَ بِهم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ }26
*

{  وَٱذْكُرْ أَخَا عَادٍ إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ بِٱلأَحْقَافِ } إلى آخر  القصة أي: { وَٱذْكُرْ } بالثناء الجميل { أَخَا عَادٍ } وهو هود عليه  السلام، حيث كان من الرسل الكرام، الذين فضلهم الله تعالى بالدعوة إلى  دينه، وإرشاد الخلق إليه.
 { إِذْ أَنذَرَ قَوْمَهُ } وهم عاد {  بِٱلأَحْقَافِ } أي: في منازلهم المعروفة بالأحقاف، وهي: الرمال الكثيرة في  أرض اليمن. { وَقَدْ خَلَتِ ٱلنُّذُرُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ  خَلْفِهِ } فلم يكن بدعاً منهم ولا مخالفاً لهم، قائلاً لهم: { أَلاَّ  تَعْبُدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّيۤ أَخَافُ عَلَيْكُمْ عَذَابَ يَوْمٍ  عَظِيمٍ }.
 فأمرهم بعبادة الله، الجامعة لكل قولٍ سديد وعمل حميد، ونهاهم  عن الشرك والتنديد، وخوّفهم - إن لم يطيعوه - العذاب الشديد، فلم تفد فيهم  تلك الدعوة.
 { قَالُوۤاْ أَجِئْتَنَا لِتَأْفِكَنَا عَنْ آلِهَتِنَا } أي:  ليس لك من القصد، ولا معك من الحق، إلا أنك حسدتنا على آلهتنا، فأردت أن  تصرفنا عنها. 
{ فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَآ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ ٱلصَّادِقِينَ }  وهذا غاية الجهل والعناد. 
{ قَالَ إِنَّمَا ٱلْعِلْمُ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ } فهو  الذي بيده أزمة الأمور ومقاليدها، وهو الذي يأتيكم بالعذاب إن شاء. 
{  وَأُبَلِّغُكُمْ مَّآ أُرْسِلْتُ بِهِ } أي: ليس عليَّ إلا البلاغ المبين، {  وَلَـٰكِنِّيۤ أَرَاكُمْ قَوْماً تَجْهَلُونَ } فلذلك صدر منكم ما صدر من  هذه الجرأة الشديدة، فأرسل الله عليهم العذاب العظيم، وهو الريح التي  دمرتهم وأهلكتهم، ولهذا قال: { فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ } أي: العذاب { عَارِضاً  مُّسْتَقْبِلَ أَوْدِيَتِهِمْ } أي: معترضاً كالسحاب، قد أقبل على أوديتهم  التي تسيل، فتسقي نوابتهم، ويشربون من آبارها وغُدْرانها. { قَالُواْ }  مستبشرين: { هَـٰذَا عَارِضٌ مُّمْطِرُنَا } أي: هذا السحاب سيمطرنا. قال  تعالى: { بَلْ هُوَ مَا ٱسْتَعْجَلْتُم بِهِ } أي: هذا الذي جنيتم به على  أنفسكم، حيث قلتم: { فَأْتِنَا بِمَا تَعِدُنَآ إِن كُنتَ مِنَ  ٱلصَّادِقِينَ }  { رِيحٌ فِيهَا عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }  { تُدَمِّرُ كُلَّ  شَيْءٍ } تمر عليه من شدتها ونحسها. فسلطها الله عليهم*{ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُوماً فَتَرَى ٱلْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَىٰ كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ }* [الحاقة:  7] [ { بِأَمْرِ رَبِّهَا } أي: بإذنه ومشيئته].
 { فَأْصْبَحُواْ لاَ  يُرَىٰ إِلاَّ مَسَاكِنُهُمْ } قد تلفت مواشيهم وأموالهم وأنفسهم.
 {  كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ } بسبب جرمهم وظلمهم، هذا مع أن  الله تعالى قد أدَّر عليهم النعم العظيمة، فلم يشكروه، ولا ذكروه، ولهذا  قال: { وَلَقَدْ مَكَّنَاهُمْ فِيمَآ إِن مَّكَّنَّاكُمْ فِيهِ } أي:  مكناهم في الأرض يتناولون طيباتها، ويتمتعون بشهواتها، وعمرناهم عمراً،  يتذكر فيه من تذكر، ويتعظ فيه المهتدي، أي: ولقد مكنا عاداً كما مكناكم يا  هؤلاء المخاطبون، أي: فلا تحسبوا أن ما مكناكم فيه مختص بكم، وأنه سيدفع  عنكم من عذاب الله شيئاً، بل غيركم أعظم منكم تمكيناً، فلم تغن عنهم  أموالهم ولا أولادهم ولا جنودهم من الله شيئاً.
 { وَجَعَلْنَا لَهُمْ  سَمْعاً وَأَبْصَاراً وَأَفْئِدَةً } أي: لا قصور في أسماعهم ولا أبصارهم  ولا أذهانهم، حتى يقال إنهم تركوا الحق جهلاً منهم، وعدم تمكن من العلم به،  ولا خلل في عقولهم، ولكن التوفيق بيد الله. 
{ فَمَآ أَغْنَىٰ عَنْهُمْ  سَمْعُهُمْ وَلاَ أَبْصَارُهُمْ وَلاَ أَفْئِدَتُهُمْ مِّن شَيْءٍ } لا  قليل ولا كثير، وذلك بسبب أنهم { يَجْحَدُونَ بِآيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ } الدالة  على توحيده وإفراده بالعبادة. 
{ وَحَاقَ بِهم مَّا كَانُواْ بِهِ  يَسْتَهْزِئُونَ } أي: نزل بهم العذاب الذي يكذبون بوقوعه، ويستهزؤون  بالرسل الذين حذروهم منه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (534)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الأحقاف
من الأية(27)الى الأية(36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الأحقاف
**{ وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَا مَا حَوْلَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْقُرَىٰ وَصَرَّفْنَا ٱلآيَاتِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ } 27 { فَلَوْلاَ  نَصَرَهُمُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ قُرْبَاناً آلِهَةَ  بَلْ ضَلُّواْ عَنْهُمْ وَذَلِكَ إِفْكُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُواْ يَفْتَرُونَ }28
*يحذر  تعالى مشركي العرب وغيرهم، بإهلاك الأمم المكذبين، الذين هم حول ديارهم،  بل كثير منهم في جزيرة العرب، كعاد وثمود ونحوهم، وأن الله تعالى صرَّف لهم  الآيات، أي: نوَّعها من كل وجه، { لَعَلَّهُمْ يَرْجِعُونَ } عما هم عليه  من الكفر والتكذيب، فلما لم يؤمنوا، أخذهم الله أخذ عزيز مقتدر، ولم تنفعهم  آلهتهم التي يدعون من دون الله من شيء، ولهذا قال هنا: { فَلَوْلاَ  نَصَرَهُمُ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّخَذُواْ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ قُرْبَاناً آلِهَةَ }  أي: يتقربون إليهم، ويتألهونهم لرجاء نفعهم. { بَلْ ضَلُّواْ عَنْهُمْ }  فلم يجيبوهم، ولا دفعوا عنهم، { وَذَلِكَ إِفْكُهُمْ وَمَا كَانُواْ  يَفْتَرُونَ } من الكذب، الذي يمنون به أنفسهم، حيث يزعمون أنهم على الحق،  وأن أعمالهم ستنفعهم، فضلت وبطلت.
*{ وَإِذْ  صَرَفْنَآ إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ  فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوۤاْ أَنصِتُواْ فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْاْ إِلَىٰ  قَوْمِهِم مُّنذِرِينَ } 29 { قَالُواْ  يٰقَوْمَنَآ إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَىٰ  مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِيۤ إِلَى ٱلْحَقِّ وَإِلَىٰ  طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } 30 { يٰقَوْمَنَآ أَجِيبُواْ دَاعِيَ ٱللَّهِ وَآمِنُواْ بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ } 31 { وَمَن  لاَّ يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ ٱللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ  لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ }32
*كان  الله تعالى قد أرسل رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الخلق، إنسهم  وجنهم، وكان لا بد من إبلاغ الجميع لدعوة النبوة والرسالة.
 فالإنس، يمكنه  عليه الصلاة والسلام دعوتهم وإنذارهم، وأما الجن، فصرفهم الله إليه بقدرته،  وأرسل إليه { نَفَراً مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ فَلَمَّا  حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوۤاْ أَنصِتُواْ } أي: وصَّى بعضهم بعضاً بذلك، { فَلَمَّا  قُضِيَ } وقد وعوه، وأثَّر ذلك فيهم { وَلَّوْاْ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِم  مُّنذِرِينَ } نصحاً منهم لهم، وإقامة لحجة الله عليهم، وقيضهم الله معونة  لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نشر دعوته في الجن.
 { قَالُواْ يٰقَوْمَنَآ  إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَىٰ } لأن كتاب موسى أصل  للإنجيل، وعمدة لبني إسرائيل في أحكام الشرع، وإنما الإنجيل متمم ومكمل  ومغير لبعض الأحكام. 
{ مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِيۤ } هذا  الكتاب الذي سمعناه { إِلَى ٱلْحَقِّ } وهو الصواب في كل مطلوب وخبر، {  وَإِلَىٰ طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } موصل إلى الله، وإلى جنته، من العلم  بالله، وبأحكامه الدينية، وأحكام الجزاء. 
فلما مدحوا القرآن وبينوا محله  ومرتبته، دعوهم إلى الإيمان به، فقالوا: { يٰقَوْمَنَآ أَجِيبُواْ دَاعِيَ  ٱللَّهِ } أي: الذي لا يدعو إلا إلى ربه، لا يدعوكم إلى غرض من أغراضه ولا  هوى، وإنما يدعوكم إلى ربكم، ليثيبكم، ويزيل عنكم كل شر ومكروه، ولهذا  قالوا: { يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِّنْ عَذَابٍ  أَلِيمٍ } وإذا أجارهم من العذاب الأليم، فما ثمَّ بعد ذلك إلا النعيم،  فهذا جزاء من أجاب داعي الله. 
{ وَمَن لاَّ يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ ٱللَّهِ  فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } فإن الله على كل شيء قدير، فلا يفوته  هارب، ولا يغالبه مغالب. { وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءُ  أُوْلَـٰئِكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ } وأيُّ ضلال أبلغ من ضلال من نادته  الرسل، ووصلت إليه النذر بالآيات البينات، والحجج المتواترات، فأعرض  واستكبر؟!!

*{ وَإِذْ  صَرَفْنَآ إِلَيْكَ نَفَراً مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ  فَلَمَّا حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوۤاْ أَنصِتُواْ فَلَمَّا قُضِيَ وَلَّوْاْ إِلَىٰ  قَوْمِهِم مُّنذِرِينَ } 33 { قَالُواْ  يٰقَوْمَنَآ إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَىٰ  مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِيۤ إِلَى ٱلْحَقِّ وَإِلَىٰ  طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } 34 { يٰقَوْمَنَآ أَجِيبُواْ دَاعِيَ ٱللَّهِ وَآمِنُواْ بِهِ يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ } 35 { وَمَن  لاَّ يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ ٱللَّهِ فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلَيْسَ  لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ }36
*كان  الله تعالى قد أرسل رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الخلق، إنسهم  وجنهم، وكان لا بد من إبلاغ الجميع لدعوة النبوة والرسالة.
 فالإنس، يمكنه  عليه الصلاة والسلام دعوتهم وإنذارهم، وأما الجن، فصرفهم الله إليه بقدرته،  وأرسل إليه { نَفَراً مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ يَسْتَمِعُونَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ فَلَمَّا  حَضَرُوهُ قَالُوۤاْ أَنصِتُواْ } أي: وصَّى بعضهم بعضاً بذلك، { فَلَمَّا  قُضِيَ } وقد وعوه، وأثَّر ذلك فيهم { وَلَّوْاْ إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِم  مُّنذِرِينَ } نصحاً منهم لهم، وإقامة لحجة الله عليهم، وقيضهم الله معونة  لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم في نشر دعوته في الجن. { قَالُواْ يٰقَوْمَنَآ  إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا كِتَاباً أُنزِلَ مِن بَعْدِ مُوسَىٰ } لأن كتاب موسى أصل  للإنجيل، وعمدة لبني إسرائيل في أحكام الشرع، وإنما الإنجيل متمم ومكمل  ومغير لبعض الأحكام.
 { مُصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيْهِ يَهْدِيۤ } هذا  الكتاب الذي سمعناه { إِلَى ٱلْحَقِّ } وهو الصواب في كل مطلوب وخبر، {  وَإِلَىٰ طَرِيقٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ } موصل إلى الله، وإلى جنته، من العلم  بالله، وبأحكامه الدينية، وأحكام الجزاء. فلما مدحوا القرآن وبينوا محله  ومرتبته، دعوهم إلى الإيمان به، فقالوا: { يٰقَوْمَنَآ أَجِيبُواْ دَاعِيَ  ٱللَّهِ } أي: الذي لا يدعو إلا إلى ربه، لا يدعوكم إلى غرض من أغراضه ولا  هوى، وإنما يدعوكم إلى ربكم، ليثيبكم، ويزيل عنكم كل شر ومكروه، ولهذا  قالوا: { يَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُجِرْكُمْ مِّنْ عَذَابٍ  أَلِيمٍ } وإذا أجارهم من العذاب الأليم، فما ثمَّ بعد ذلك إلا النعيم،  فهذا جزاء من أجاب داعي الله.
 { وَمَن لاَّ يُجِبْ دَاعِيَ ٱللَّهِ  فَلَيْسَ بِمُعْجِزٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } فإن الله على كل شيء قدير، فلا يفوته  هارب، ولا يغالبه مغالب. 
{ وَلَيْسَ لَهُ مِن دُونِهِ أَوْلِيَآءُ  أُوْلَـٰئِكَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ } وأيُّ ضلال أبلغ من ضلال من نادته  الرسل، ووصلت إليه النذر بالآيات البينات، والحجج المتواترات، فأعرض  واستكبر؟!!

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (535)
تفسير السعدى
سورة محمد
من الأية(1)الى الأية(9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة محمد
**{ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ أَضَلَّ أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ } 1 { وَٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ وَآمَنُواْ بِمَا نُزِّلَ عَلَىٰ  مُحَمَّدٍ وَهُوَ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ كَفَّرَ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ  وَأَصْلَحَ بَالَهُمْ } 2 { ذَلِكَ  بِأَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ٱتَّبَعُواْ ٱلْبَاطِلَ وَأَنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ ٱتَّبَعُواْ ٱلْحَقَّ مِن رَّبِّهِمْ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ ٱللَّهُ  لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ }3
*

هذه  الآيات مشتملات على ذكر ثواب المؤمنين وعقاب العاصين، والسبب في ذلك،  ودعوة الخلق إلى الاعتبار بذلك، فقال: { ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَصَدُّواْ  عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ } وهؤلاء رؤساء الكفر، وأئمة الضلال، الذين جمعوا بين  الكفر بالله وآياته، والصد لأنفسهم وغيرهم عن سبيل الله، التي هي الإيمان  بما دعت إليه الرسل واتباعه.
 فهؤلاء { أَضَلَّ } الله { أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ }  أي: أبطلها وأشقاهم بسببها، وهذا يشمل أعمالهم التي عملوها ليكيدوا بها  الحق وأولياء الله، أن الله جعل كيدهم في نحورهم، فلم يدركوا مما قصدوا  شيئاً، وأعمالهم التي يرجون أن يثابوا عليها، أن الله سيحبطها عليهم،  والسبب في ذلك أنهم اتبعوا الباطل، وهو كل غاية لا يراد بها وجه الله من  عبادة الأصنام والأوثان، والأعمال التي في نصر الباطل لما كانت باطلة، كانت  الأعمال لأجلها باطلة. 
وأما { وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ } بما أنزل الله على  رسله عموماً، وعلى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم خصوصاً، { وَعَمِلُواْ  ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } بأن قاموا بما عليهم من حقوق الله، وحقوق العباد الواجبة  والمستحبة. 
{ كَفَّرَ } الله { عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ } صغارها وكبارها،  وإذا كُفِّرت سيئاتهم، نجوا من عذاب الدنيا والآخرة.
 { وَأَصْلَحَ  بَالَهُمْ } أي: أصلح دينهم ودنياهم، وقلوبهم وأعمالهم، وأصلح ثوابهم،  بتنميته وتزكيته، وأصلح جميع أحوالهم، والسبب في ذلك أنهم: { ٱتَّبَعُواْ  ٱلْحَقَّ } الذي هو الصدق واليقين، وما اشتمل عليه هذا القرآن العظيم،  الصادر { مِن رَّبِّهِمْ } الذي رباهم بنعمته، ودبرهم بلطفه فرباهم تعالى  بالحق فاتبعوه، فصلحت أمورهم، فلما كانت الغاية المقصودة لهم، متعلقة بالحق  المنسوب إلى الله الباقي الحق المبين، كانت الوسيلة صالحة باقية، باقياً  ثوابها. 
{ كَذَلِكَ يَضْرِبُ ٱللَّهُ لِلنَّاسِ أَمْثَالَهُمْ } حيث بيَّن  لهم تعالى أهل الخير وأهل الشر، وذكر لكل منهم صفة يعرفون بها ويتميزون*{ لِّيَهْلِكَ مَنْ هَلَكَ عَن بَيِّنَةٍ وَيَحْيَىٰ مَنْ حَيَّ عَن بَيِّنَةٍ }* [الأنفال: 42].
*{ فَإِذَا  لَقِيتُمُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَضَرْبَ ٱلرِّقَابِ حَتَّىٰ إِذَآ  أَثْخَنتُمُوهُم  ْ فَشُدُّواْ ٱلْوَثَاقَ فَإِمَّا مَنًّا بَعْدُ وَإِمَّا  فِدَآءً حَتَّىٰ تَضَعَ ٱلْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا ذَلِكَ وَلَوْ يَشَآءُ  اللَّهُ لاَنْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ وَلَـٰكِن لِّيَبْلُوَاْ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ  وَٱلَّذِينَ قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ فَلَن يُضِلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ } 4 { سَيَهْدِيهِمْ وَيُصْلِحُ بَالَهُمْ } 5 { وَيُدْخِلُهُمُ ٱلْجَنَّةَ عَرَّفَهَا لَهُمْ }6
*

يقول  تعالى - مرشداً عباده إلى ما فيه صلاحهم، ونصرهم على أعدائهم -: { فَإِذَا  لَقِيتُمُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } في الحرب والقتال، فاصدقوهم القتال،  واضربوا منهم الأعناق، حَتَّى تثخنوهم وتكسروا شوكتهم وتبطلوا شرتهم، فإذا  فعلتم ذلك، ورأيتم الأسر أولى وأصلح، { فَشُدُّواْ ٱلْوَثَاقَ } أي:  الرباط، وهذا احتياط لأسرهم لئلا يهربوا، فإذا شدّ منهم الوثاق اطمأن  المسلمون من هربهم ومن شرهم، فإذا كانوا تحت أسركم، فأنتم بالخيار بين  المنّ عليهم، وإطلاقهم بلا مال ولا فداء، وإما أن تفدوهم بأن لا تطلقوهم  حتى يشتروا أنفسهم، أو يشتريهم أصحابهم بمال، أو بأسير مسلم عندهم. وهذا  الأمر مستمر { حَتَّىٰ تَضَعَ ٱلْحَرْبُ أَوْزَارَهَا } أي: حتى لا يبقى  حرب، وتبقون في المسألة والمهادنة، فإن لكل مقام مقالاً، ولكل حال حكماً،  فالحال المتقدمة، إنما هي إذا كان قتال وحرب.
 فإذا كان في بعض الأوقات، لا  حرب فيه لسبب من الأسباب، فلا قتل ولا أسر. { ذَلِكَ } الحكم المذكور في  ابتلاء المؤمنين بالكافرين، ومداولة الأيام بينهم، وانتصار بعضهم على بعض {  وَلَوْ يَشَآءُ اللَّهُ لاَنْتَصَرَ مِنْهُمْ } فإنه تعالى على كل شيء  قدير، وقادر على أن لا ينتصر الكفار في موضع واحد أبداً، حتى يبيد المسلمون  خضراءهم.
 { وَلَـٰكِن لِّيَبْلُوَاْ بَعْضَكُمْ بِبَعْضٍ } ليقوم سوق  الجهاد، ويتبين بذلك أحوال العباد، الصادق من الكاذب، وليؤمن من آمن  إيماناً صحيحاً عن بصيرة، لا إيماناً مبنياً على متابعة أهل الغلبة، فإنه  إيمان ضعيف جداً، لا يكاد يستمر لصاحبه عند المحن والبلايا. 
{ وَٱلَّذِينَ  قُتِلُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ } لهم ثواب جزيل، وأجر جميل، وهم الذين  قاتلوا من أمروا بقتالهم، لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا. فهؤلاء لن يضل الله  أعمالهم، أي: لن يحبطها ويبطلها، بل يتقبلها وينميها لهم، ويظهر من أعمالهم  نتائجها، في الدنيا والآخرة.
 { سَيَهْدِيهِمْ } إلى سلوك الطريق الموصلة  إلى الجنة، { وَيُصْلِحُ بَالَهُمْ } أي: حالهم وأمورهم، وثوابهم يكون  صالحاً كاملاً لا نكد فيه ولا تنغيص بوجه من الوجوه. 
{ وَيُدْخِلُهُمُ  ٱلْجَنَّةَ عَرَّفَهَا لَهُمْ } أي: عرفها أولاً، بأن شوقهم إليها، ونعتها  لهم، وذكر لهم الأعمال الموصلة إليها، التي من جملتها القتل في سبيله،  ووفقهم للقيام بما أمرهم به ورغَّبهم فيه، ثم إذا دخلوا الجنة، عرفهم  منازلهم، وما احتوت عليه من النعيم المقيم، والعيش السليم.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِن تَنصُرُواْ ٱللَّهَ يَنصُرْكُمْ وَيُثَبِّتْ أَقْدَامَكُمْ } 7 { وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فَتَعْساً لَّهُمْ وَأَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ } 8 { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ كَرِهُواْ مَآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ }9
*

هذا  أمر منه تعالى للمؤمنين، أن ينصروا الله بالقيام بدينه، والدعوة إليه،  وجهاد أعدائه، والقصد بذلك وجه الله، فإنهم إذا فعلوا ذلك، نصرهم الله  وثبَّت أقدامهم، أي: يربط على قلوبهم بالصبر والطمأنينة والثبات، ويصبر  أجسامهم على ذلك، ويعينهم على أعدائهم، فهذا وعد من كريم صادق الوعد، أن  الذي ينصره بالأقوال والأفعال سينصره مولاه، وييسر له أسباب النصر، من  الثبات وغيره. 
وأما الذين كفروا بربهم، ونصروا الباطل، فإنهم في تعس، أي:  انتكاس من أمرهم وخذلان.
 { وَأَضَلَّ أَعْمَالَهُمْ } أي: أبطل أعمالهم  التي يكيدون بها الحق، فرجع كيدهم في نحورهم، وبطلت أعمالهم التي يزعمون  أنهم يريدون بها وجه الله. ذلك الإضلال والتعس للذين كفروا، بسبب أنهم {  كَرِهُواْ مَآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ } من القرآن الذي أنزله الله، صلاحاً  للعباد، وفلاحاً لهم، فلم يقبلوه، بل أبغضوه وكرهوه، { فَأَحْبَطَ  أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (536)
تفسير السعدى
سورة محمد
من الأية(10)الى الأية(17)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة محمد
**{ أَفَلَمْ   يَسِيرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ فَيَنظُرُواْ كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلَّذِينَ   مِن قَبْلِهِمْ دَمَّرَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ أَمْثَالُهَا } 10 { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ مَوْلَى ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَأَنَّ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ لاَ مَوْلَىٰ لَهُمْ }11
*

أي:   أفلا يسير هؤلاء المكذبون بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، { فَيَنظُرُواْ   كَيْفَ كَانَ عَاقِبَةُ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ } فإنهم لا يجدون عاقبتهم   إلا شر العواقب، فإنهم لا يلتفتون يمنة ولا يسرة إلا وجدوا ما حولهم، قد   بادوا وهلكوا، واستأصلهم التكذيب والكفر، فخمدوا، ودمَّر الله عليهم   أموالهم وديارهم، بل دمر أعمالهم ومكرهم، وللكافرين في كل زمان ومكان،   أمثال هذه العواقب الوخيمة، والعقوبات الذميمة. وأما المؤمنون، فإن الله   تعالى ينجيهم من العذاب، ويجزل لهم كثير الثواب. { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ   مَوْلَى ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ } فتولاهم برحمته، فأخرجهم من الظلمات إلى   النور، وتولى جزاءهم ونصرهم، { وَأَنَّ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ } بالله تعالى، حيث   قطعوا عنهم ولاية الله، وسدوا على أنفسهم رحمته { لاَ مَوْلَىٰ لَهُمْ }   يهديهم إلى سبل السلام، ولا ينجيهم من عذاب الله وعقابه، بل أولياؤهم   الطاغوت، يخرجونهم من النور إلى الظلمات، أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها   خالدون.
*{ إِنَّ   ٱللَّهَ يُدْخِلُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ جَنَّاتٍ   تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ يَتَمَتَّعُونَ   وَيَأْكُلُونَ كَمَا تَأْكُلُ ٱلأَنْعَامُ وَٱلنَّارُ مَثْوًى لَّهُمْ }12
*

لما   ذكر تعالى أنه ولي المؤمنين، ذكر ما يفعل بهم في الآخرة، من دخول الجنات،   التي تجري من تحتها الأنهار، التي تسقي تلك البساتين الزاهرة، والأشجار   الناظرة المثمرة، لكل زوج بهيج، وكل فاكهة لذيذة. 
ولما ذكر أن الكافرين لا  مولى لهم، ذكر أنهم وُكِلُوا إلى أنفسهم، فلم  يتصفوا بصفات المروءة، ولا  الصفات الإنسانية، بل نزلوا عنها دركات، وصاروا  كالأنعام، التي لا عقل لها  ولا فضل، بل جُلُّ همهم ومقصدهم التمتع بلذات  الدنيا وشهواتها، فترى  حركاتهم الظاهرة والباطنة دائرة حولها، غير متعدية  لها إلى ما فيه الخير  والسعادة، ولهذا كانت النار مثوى لهم، أي: منزلاً  معداً، لا يخرجون منها،  ولا يفتر عنهم من عذابها.

*{ وَكَأَيِّن مِّن قَرْيَةٍ هِيَ أَشَدُّ قُوَّةً مِّن قَرْيَتِكَ ٱلَّتِيۤ أَخْرَجَتْكَ أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ فَلاَ نَاصِرَ لَهُمْ }13
*

أي:   وكم من قرية من قرى المكذبين، هي أشد قوة من قريتك، في الأموال والأولاد   والأعوان، والأبنية والآلات. { أَهْلَكْنَاهُمْ } حين كذبوا رسلنا، ولم  تفد  فيهم المواعظ، فلا نجد لهم ناصراً، ولم تغن عنهم قوتهم من عذاب الله   شيئاً. فكيف حال هؤلاء الضعفاء، أهل قريتك، إذ أخرجوك عن وطنك وكذبوك،   وعادوك، وأنت أفضل المرسلين، وخير الأولين والآخرين؟! أليسوا بأحق من غيرهم   بالإهلاك والعقوبة، لولا أن الله تعالى بعث رسوله بالرحمة والتأني بكل   كافر وجاحد؟

*{ أَفَمَن كَانَ عَلَىٰ بَيِّنَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّهِ كَمَن زُيِّنَ لَهُ سُوۤءُ عَمَلِهِ وَٱتَّبَعُوۤاْ أَهْوَاءَهُمْ }14
*

أي:   لا يستوي من هو على بصيرة من أمر دينه، علماً وعملاً، قد علم الحق  واتبعه،  ورجا ما وعده الله لأهل الحق، كمن هو أعمى القلب، قد رفض الحق  وأضله،  واتبع هواه بغير هدى من الله، ومع ذلك، يرى أن ما هو عليه من الحق،  فما  أبعد الفرق بين الفريقين! وما أعظم التفاوت بين الطائفتين، أهل الحق  وأهل  الغيّ!.

*{ مَّثَلُ   ٱلْجَنَّةِ ٱلَّتِي وُعِدَ ٱلْمُتَّقُونَ فِيهَآ أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّآءٍ   غَيْرِ ءَاسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ   وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ   عَسَلٍ مُّصَفًّى وَلَهُمْ فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ ٱلثَّمَرَاتِ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ   مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ كَمَنْ هُوَ خَالِدٌ فِي ٱلنَّارِ وَسُقُواْ مَآءً   حَمِيماً فَقَطَّعَ أَمْعَآءَهُمْ }15
*

أي:   مثل الجنة التي أعدها الله لعباده، الذين اتقوا سخطه، واتبعوا رضوانه،  أي:  نعتها وصفتها الجميلة. { فِيهَآ أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّآءٍ غَيْرِ ءَاسِنٍ  }  أي: غير متغير، لا بوخم ولا بريح منتنة، ولا بمرارةٍ، ولا بكدورة، بل  هو  أعذب المياه وأصفاها، وأطيبها ريحاً، وألذها شرباً. { وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّن   لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ } بحموضة ولا غيرها، { طَعْمُهُ   وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ } أي: يلتذ به شاربه   لذةً عظيمة، لا كخمر الدنيا الذي يكره مذاقه ويصدع الرأس، ويغول العقل. {   وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ مُّصَفًّى } من شمعه، وسائر أوساخه. { وَلَهُمْ   فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ ٱلثَّمَرَاتِ } من نخيل، وعنب، وتفاح، ورمان، وأترج،   وتين، وغير ذلك مما لا نظير له في الدنيا، فهذا المحبوب المطلوب قد حصل   لهم. ثم قال: { وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِمْ } يزول بها عنهم المرهوب، فأي   هؤلاء خير أم من هو خالد في النار التي اشتد حرها، وتضاعف عذابها، {   وَسُقُواْ } فيها { مَآءً حَمِيماً } أي: حاراً جداً، { فَقَطَّعَ   أَمْعَآءَهُمْ } فسبحان من فاوت بين الدارين والجزاءين، والعاملين   والعملين.

*{ وَمِنْهُمْ   مَّن يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ حَتَّىٰ إِذَا خَرَجُواْ مِنْ عِندِكَ قَالُواْ   لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ مَاذَا قَالَ آنِفاً أُوْلَـٰئِكَ  ٱلَّذِينَ  طَبَعَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ وَٱتَّبَعُوۤاْ  أَهْوَآءَهُمْ } 16 { وَٱلَّذِينَ ٱهْتَدَوْاْ زَادَهُمْ هُدًى وَآتَاهُمْ تَقْوَاهُمْ }17
*

يقول   تعالى: ومن المنافقين { مَّن يَسْتَمِعُ إِلَيْكَ } ما تقول استماعاً، لا   عن قبول وانقياد، بل معرضة قلوبهم عنه، ولهذا قال: { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا   خَرَجُواْ مِنْ عِندِكَ قَالُواْ لِلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْعِلْمَ } مستفهمين   عما قلت، وما سمعوا، مما لم يكن لهم فيه رغبة { مَاذَا قَالَ آنِفاً }  أي:  قريباً، وهذا في غاية الذم لهم، فإنهم لو كانوا حريصين على الخير  لألقوا  إليه أسماعهم، ووعته قلوبهم، وانقادت له جوارحهم، ولكنهم بعكس هذه  الحال،  ولهذا قال: { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ طَبَعَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ  قُلُوبِهِمْ }  أي: ختم عليها، وسد أبواب الخير التي تصل إليها بسبب  اتباعهم أهواءهم، التي  لا يهوون فيها إلا الباطل. ثم بين حال المهتدين،  فقال: { وَٱلَّذِينَ  ٱهْتَدَوْاْ } بالإيمان والانقياد، واتباع ما يرضي  الله { زَادَهُمْ هُدًى }  شكراً منه تعالى لهم على ذلك، { وَآتَاهُمْ  تَقْوَاهُمْ } أي: وفقهم  للخير، وحفظهم من الشر، فذكر للمهتدين جزاءين:  العلم النافع، والعمل  الصالح.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (537)
تفسير السعدى
سورة محمد
من الأية(18)الى الأية(23)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة محمد

{ فَهَلْ  يَنظُرُونَ إِلاَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ  أَن تَأْتِيَهُمْ بَغْتَةً فَقَدْ جَآءَ  أَشْرَاطُهَا فَأَنَّىٰ لَهُمْ  إِذَا جَآءَتْهُمْ ذِكْرَٰهُمْ }18
*

أي:   فهل ينظر هؤلاء المكذبون أو ينتظرون { إِلاَّ ٱلسَّاعَةَ أَن  تَأْتِيَهُمْ  بَغْتَةً } أي: فجأة، وهم لا يشعرون { فَقَدْ جَآءَ  أَشْرَاطُهَا } أي:  علاماتها الدالة على قربها. { فَأَنَّىٰ لَهُمْ إِذَا  جَآءَتْهُمْ  ذِكْرَٰهُمْ } أي: من أين لهم، إذا جاءتهم الساعة وانقطعت  آجالهم أن  يتذكروا ويستعتبوا؟ قد فات ذلك، وذهب وقت التذكر، فقد عمروا ما  يتذكر فيه  من تذكر، وجاءهم النذير. ففي هذا الحث على الاستعداد قبل مفاجأة  الموت، فإن  موت الإنسان قيام ساعته.
*{ فَٱعْلَمْ   أَنَّهُ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ ٱللَّهُ وَٱسْتَغْفِرْ لِذَنبِكَ   وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ   وَمَثْوَاكُمْ }19
*

العلم   لا بد فيه من إقرار القلب ومعرفته، بمعنى ما طلب منه علمه، وتمامه أن  يعمل  بمقتضاه. وهذا العلم الذي أمر الله به - وهو العلم بتوحيد الله - فرض  عين  على كل إنسان، لا يسقط عن أحد، كائناً من كان، بل كلٌّ مضطرٌ إلى  ذلك. 
والطريق إلى العلم بأنه لا إله إلا هو أمور: 
أحدها بل أعظمها: تدبر أسمائه  وصفاته، وأفعاله الدالة على كماله وعظمته  وجلالته، فإنها توجب بذل الجهد في  التأله له، والتعبد للرب الكامل الذي له  كل حمد ومجد وجلال وجمال.
 الثاني:  العلم بأنه تعالى المنفرد بالخلق والتدبير، فيعلم بذلك أنه المنفرد  بالألوهية. 
الثالث: العلم بأنه المنفرد بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة، الدينية  والدنيوية،  فإن ذلك يوجب تعلق القلب به ومحبته، والتأله له وحده لا شريك  له. 
الرابع: ما نراه ونسمعه من الثواب لأوليائه القائمين بتوحيده من النصر   والنعم العاجلة، ومن عقوبته لأعدائه المشركين به، فإن هذا داع إلى العلم،   بأنه تعالى وحده المستحق للعبادة كلها.
 الخامس: معرفة أوصاف الأوثان  والأنداد التي عبدت مع الله، واتخذت آلهة،  وأنها ناقصة من جميع الوجوه،  فقيرة بالذات، لا تملك لنفسها ولا لعابديها  نفعاً ولا ضراً، ولا موتاً ولا  حياةً ولا نشوراً، ولا ينصرون من عبدهم،  ولا ينفعونهم بمثقال ذرة، من جلب  خير أو دفع شر، فإن العلم بذلك يوجب  العلم بأنه لا إله إلا هو وبطلان إلهية  ما سواه.
 السادس: اتفاق كتب الله على ذلك، وتواطؤها عليه.
 السابع: أن خواص  الخلق، الذين هم أكمل الخليقة أخلاقاً وعقولاً، ورأياً  وصواباً، وعلماً -  وهم الرسل والأنبياء والعلماء الربانيون - قد شهدوا لله  بذلك. 
الثامن: ما  أقامه الله من الأدلة الأفقية والنفسية، التي تدل على التوحيد  أعظم دلالة،  وتنادي عليه بلسان حالها بما أودعها من لطائف صنعته، وبديع  حكمته، وغرائب  خلقه.
 فهذه الطرق التي أكثر الله من دعوة الخلق بها إلى أنه لا إله إلا  الله،  وأبداها في كتابه وأعادها عند تأمل العبد في بعضها، لا بد أن يكون  عنده  يقين وعلم بذلك، فكيف إذا اجتمعت وتواطأت واتفقت، وقامت أدلة التوحيد  من  كل جانب، فهناك يرسخ الإيمان والعلم بذلك في قلب العبد، بحيث يكون  كالجبال  الرواسي، لا تزلزله الشبه والخيالات، ولا يزداد - على تكرر الباطل   والشبه- إلا نمواً وكمالاً. 
هذا، وإن نظرت إلى الدليل العظيم، والأمر  الكبير - وهو تدبر هذا القرآن  العظيم، والتأمل في آياته - فإنه الباب  الأعظم إلى العلم بالتوحيد ويحصل  به من تفاصيله وجمله ما لا يحصل في غيره.  وقوله: { وَٱسْتَغْفِرْ  لِذَنبِكَ } أي: اطلب من الله المغفرة لذنبك، بأن  تفعل أسباب المغفرة من  التوبة والدعاء بالمغفرة، والحسنات الماحية، وترك  الذنوب والعفو عن  الجرائم.
{ وَ } استغفر أيضاً {  لِلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ } فإنهم - بسبب إيمانهم - كان لهم حق  على كل مسلم ومسلمة. 
ومن جملة حقوقهم أن يدعو لهم ويستغفر لذنوبهم، وإذا  كان مأموراً  بالاستغفار لهم المتضمن لإزالة الذنوب وعقوباتها عنهم، فإن من  لوازم ذلك  النصح لهم، وأن يحب لهم من الخير ما يحب لنفسه، ويكره لهم من  الشر ما يكره  لنفسه، ويأمرهم بما فيه الخير لهم، وينهاهم عما فيه ضررهم،  ويعفو عن  مساويهم ومعايبهم، ويحرص على اجتماعهم اجتماعاً تتألف به قلوبهم،  ويزول ما  بينهم من الأحقاد المفضية للمعاداة والشقاق، الذي به تكثر ذنوبهم   ومعاصيهم. 
{ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مُتَقَلَّبَكُمْ } أي: تصرفاتكم وحركاتكم،  وذهابكم  ومجيئكم، { وَمَثْوَاكُمْ } الذي به تستقرون، فهو يَعْلمكم في  الحركات  والسكنات، فيجازيكم على ذلك أتم الجزاء وأوفاه.
*{ وَيَقُولُ   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لَوْلاَ نُزِّلَتْ سُورَةٌ فَإِذَآ أُنزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ   مُّحْكَمَةٌ وَذُكِرَ فِيهَا ٱلْقِتَالُ رَأَيْتَ ٱلَّذِينَ فِي   قُلُوبِهِمْ مَّرَضٌ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ نَظَرَ ٱلْمَغْشِيِّ عَلَيْهِ   مِنَ ٱلْمَوْتِ فَأَوْلَىٰ لَهُمْ } 20 { طَاعَةٌ وَقَوْلٌ مَّعْرُوفٌ فَإِذَا عَزَمَ ٱلأَمْرُ فَلَوْ صَدَقُواْ ٱللَّهَ لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ } 21 { فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ أَن تُفْسِدُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوۤاْ أَرْحَامَكُمْ } 22 { أَوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ لَعَنَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَىٰ أَبْصَارَهُمْ }23
*

يقول   تعالى: { وَيَقُولُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ } استعجالاً ومبادرةً للأوامر   الشاقة: { لَوْلاَ نُزِّلَتْ سُورَةٌ } أي: فيها الأمر بالقتال.
 { فَإِذَآ  أُنزِلَتْ سُورَةٌ مُّحْكَمَةٌ } أي: ملزم العمل بها، {  وَذُكِرَ فِيهَا  ٱلْقِتَالُ } الذي هو أشق شيء على النفوس، لم يثبت ضعفاء  الإيمان على  امتثال هذه الأوامر، ولهذا قال: { رَأَيْتَ ٱلَّذِينَ فِي  قُلُوبِهِمْ  مَّرَضٌ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَيْكَ نَظَرَ ٱلْمَغْشِيِّ عَلَيْهِ  مِنَ ٱلْمَوْتِ }  من كراهتهم لذلك، وشدته عليهم. وهذا كقوله تعالى:*{ أَلَمْ   تَرَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ قِيلَ لَهُمْ كُفُّوۤاْ أَيْدِيَكُمْ وَأَقِيمُواْ   ٱلصَّلَٰوةَ وَآتُواْ ٱلزَّكَٰوةَ فَلَمَّا كُتِبَ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْقِتَالُ   إِذَا فَرِيقٌ مِّنْهُمْ يَخْشَوْنَ ٱلنَّاسَ كَخَشْيَةِ ٱللَّهِ أَوْ   أَشَدَّ خَشْيَةً }* [النساء:  77]. 
ثم ندبهم تعالى إلى ما هو الأليق بحالهم، فقال: { فَأَوْلَىٰ لَهُمْ *   طَاعَةٌ وَقَوْلٌ مَّعْرُوفٌ } أي: فأولى لهم أن يمتثلوا الأمر الحاضر   المحتم عليهم، ويجمعوا عليه هممهم، ولا يطلبوا أن يشرع لهم ما هو شاق   عليهم، وليفرحوا بعافية الله تعالى وعفوه. { فَإِذَا عَزَمَ ٱلأَمْرُ } أي:   جاءهم الأمر جد، وأمر محتم، ففي هذه الحال لو صدقوا الله بالاستعانة به،   وبذل الجهد في امتثاله { لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ } من حالهم الأولى، وذلك   من وجوه: منها: أن العبد ناقص من كل وجه، لا قدرة له إلا إن أعانه الله،   فلا يطلب زيادة على ما هو قائم بصدده. ومنها: أنه إذا تعلقت نفسه   بالمستقبل، ضعف عن العمل، بوظيفة وقته، وبوظيفة المستقبل، أما الحال، فلأن   الهمة انتقلت عنه إلى غيره، والعمل تبع للهمة، وأما المستقبل، فإنه لا  يجيء  حتى تفتر الهمة عن نشاطها فلا يعان عليه. ومنها: أن العبد المؤمل  للآمال  المستقبلة، مع كسله عن عمل الوقت الحاضر، شبيه بالمتأليِّ الذي  يجزم  بقدرته، على ما يستقبل من أموره، فأحرى به أن يخذل ولا يقوم بما  هَمَّ به  ووطن نفسه عليه، فالذي ينبغي أن يجمع العبد همه وفكرته ونشاطه  على وقته  الحاضر، ويؤدي وظيفته بحسب قدرته، ثم كلما جاء وقت استقبله بنشاط  وهمة  عالية مجتمعة غير متفرقة، مستعيناً بربه في ذلك، فهذا حريٌ بالتوفيق   والتسديد في جميع أموره.
 ثم ذكر تعالى حال المتوليِّ عن طاعة ربه، وأنه لا  يتولى إلى خير، بل إلى  شر، فقال: { فَهَلْ عَسَيْتُمْ إِن تَوَلَّيْتُمْ  أَن تُفْسِدُواْ فِي  ٱلأَرْضِ وَتُقَطِّعُوۤاْ أَرْحَامَكُمْ } أي: فهما  أمران، إما التزام  لطاعة الله، وامتثال لأوامره، فثَمَّ الخير والرشد  والفلاح، وإما إعراضٌ  عن ذلك، وتولي عن طاعة الله، فما ثمَّ إلا الفساد في  الأرض بالعمل  بالمعاصي وقطيعة الأرحام. { أَوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلَّذِينَ } أفسدوا  في الأرض،  وقطعوا أرحامهم { لَعَنَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ } بأن أبعدهم عن رحمته،  وقربوا من  سخط الله. 
{ فَأَصَمَّهُمْ وَأَعْمَىٰ أَبْصَارَهُمْ } أي: جعلهم  لا يسمعون ما  ينفعهم ولا يبصرونه، فلهم آذان، ولكن لا تسمع سماع إذعان  وقبول، وإنما  تسمع سماعاً تقوم به حجة الله عليها، ولهم أعين، ولكن لا  يبصرون بها العبر  والآيات، ولا يلتفتون بها إلى البراهين والبينات.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (538)
تفسير السعدى
سورة محمد
من الأية(24)الى الأية(31)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة محمد

*

*{ أَفَلاَ يَتَدَبَّرُونَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ أَمْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَآ }24
*

أي:   فهلا يتدبر هؤلاء المعرضون لكتاب الله، ويتأملونه حق التأمل، فإنهم لو   تدبروه، لدَلَّهم على كل خير، ولحَذَّرهم من كل شر، ولملأ قلوبهم من   الإيمان، وأفئدتهم من الإيقان، ولأوصلهم إلى المطالب العالية، والمواهب   الغالية، ولبيَّن لهم الطريق الموصلة إلى الله، وإلى جنته ومكملاتها   ومفسداتها، والطريق الموصلة إلى العذاب، وبأي شيء تحذر، ولعرَّفهم بربهم،   وأسمائه وصفاته وإحسانه، ولشوَّقهم إلى الثواب الجزيل، ورهَّبهم من العقاب   الوبيل. 
{ أَمْ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبٍ أَقْفَالُهَآ } أي: قد أغلق على ما فيها من  الشر وأقفلت، فلا يدخلها خير أبداً؟ هذا هو الواقع.

*{ إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ ٱرْتَدُّواْ عَلَىٰ أَدْبَارِهِمْ مِّن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ   لَهُمُ ٱلْهُدَى ٱلشَّيْطَانُ سَوَّلَ لَهُمْ وَأَمْلَىٰ لَهُمْ } 25 { ذَلِكَ   بِأَنَّهُمْ قَالُواْ لِلَّذِينَ كَرِهُواْ مَا نَزَّلَ ٱللَّهُ   سَنُطِيعُكُمْ فِي بَعْضِ ٱلأَمْرِ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِسْرَارَهُمْ } 26 { فَكَيْفَ إِذَا تَوَفَّتْهُمُ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ وَأَدْبَارَهُمْ } 27 { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمُ ٱتَّبَعُواْ مَآ أَسْخَطَ ٱللَّهَ وَكَرِهُواْ رِضْوَٰنَهُ فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ }28
*

يخبر   تعالى عن حالة المرتدين عن الهدى والإيمان على أعقابهم إلى الضلال   والكفران، ذلك لا عن دليل دلهم ولا برهان، وإنما هو تسويل من عدوهم الشيطان   وتزيين لهم، وإملاء منه لهم:*{ يَعِدُهُمْ وَيُمَنِّيهِمْ وَمَا يَعِدُهُمُ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ إِلاَّ غُرُوراً }* [النساء:  120].
 وذلك أنهم قد تبين لهم الهدى، فزهدوا فيه ورفضوه، و { قَالُواْ   لِلَّذِينَ كَرِهُواْ مَا نَزَّلَ ٱللَّهُ } من المبارزين العداوة لله   ولرسوله { سَنُطِيعُكُمْ فِي بَعْضِ ٱلأَمْرِ } أي: الذي يوافق أهواءهم،   فلذلك عاقبهم الله بالضلال، والإقامة على ما يوصلهم إلى الشقاء الأبدي،   والعذاب السرمدي.
 { وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِسْرَارَهُمْ } فلذلك فضحهم،  وبينها لعباده المؤمنين، لئلا يغتروا بها.
 { فَكَيْفَ } ترى حالهم الشنيعة،  ورؤيتهم الفظيعة { إِذَا تَوَفَّتْهُمُ  ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ } الموكلون بقبض  أرواحهم، { يَضْرِبُونَ وُجُوهَهُمْ  وَأَدْبَارَهُمْ } بالمقامع الشديدة؟! {  ذَلِكَ } العذاب الذي استحقوه  ونالوه { بِـ } سبب { أَنَّهُمُ ٱتَّبَعُواْ  مَآ أَسْخَطَ ٱللَّهَ } من كل  كفر وفسوق وعصيان. 
{ وَكَرِهُواْ  رِضْوَٰنَهُ } فلم يكن لهم رغبة فيما يقربهم إليه، ولا  يدنيهم منه، {  فَأَحْبَطَ أَعْمَٰلَهُمْ } أي: أبطلها وأذهبها، وهذا بخلاف  من اتبع ما  يرضي الله وكره سخطه، فإنه سيكفر عنه سيئاته، ويضاعف أجره  وثوابه.

*{ أَمْ حَسِبَ ٱلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَّرَضٌ أَن لَّن يُخْرِجَ ٱللَّهُ أَضْغَانَهُمْ } 29 { وَلَوْ   نَشَآءُ لأَرَيْنَاكَهُم  ْ فَلَعَرَفْتَهُم بِسِيمَاهُمْ   وَلَتَعْرِفَنَّ  هُمْ فِي لَحْنِ ٱلْقَوْلِ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ   أَعْمَالَكُمْ } 30 { وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ حَتَّىٰ نَعْلَمَ ٱلْمُجَاهِدِينَ مِنكُمْ وَٱلصَّابِرِينَ وَنَبْلُوَاْ أَخْبَارَكُمْ }31
*

يقول   تعالى: { أَمْ حَسِبَ ٱلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ مَّرَضٌ } من شبهة أو   شهوة، بحيث تخرج القلب عن حال صحته واعتداله، أن الله لا يخرج ما في قلوبهم   من الأضغان والعداوة للإسلام وأهله؟ هذا ظن لا يليق بحكمة الله، فإنه لا   بد أن يميز الصادق من الكاذب، وذلك بالابتلاء بالمحن، التي من ثبت عليها،   ودام إيمانه فيها، فهو المؤمن حقيقة، ومن ردته على عقبيه فلم يصبر عليها،   وحين أتاه الامتحان، جزع وضعف إيمانه، وخرج ما في قلبه من الضغن، وتبين   نفاقه، هذا مقتضى الحكمة الإلهية، مع أنه تعالى قال: { وَلَوْ نَشَآءُ   لأَرَيْنَاكَهُم  ْ فَلَعَرَفْتَهُم بِسِيمَاهُمْ } أي: بعلاماتهم التي هي   كالوسم في وجوههم.
 { وَلَتَعْرِفَنَّ  هُمْ فِي لَحْنِ ٱلْقَوْلِ } أي: لا بد  أن يظهر ما في  قلوبهم، ويتبين بفلتات ألسنتهم، فإن الألسن مغارف القلوب،  يظهر منها ما في  القلوب من الخير والشر { وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ أَعْمَالَكُمْ  } فيجازيكم  عليها. 
ثم ذكر أعظم امتحان يمتحن به عباده، وهو الجهاد في سبيل  الله، فقال: {  وَلَنَبْلُوَنَّ  كُمْ } أي: نختبر إيمانكم وصبركم، { حَتَّىٰ  نَعْلَمَ  ٱلْمُجَاهِدِينَ مِنكُمْ وَٱلصَّابِرِينَ وَنَبْلُوَاْ  أَخْبَارَكُمْ }  فمن امتثل أمر الله وجاهد في سبيل الله لنصر دينه وإعلاء  كلمته فهو المؤمن  حقاً، ومن تكاسل عن ذلك، كان ذلك نقصاً في إيمانه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (539)
تفسير السعدى
سورة محمد
من الأية(32)الى الأية(38)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة محمد**

{ إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَشَآقُّواْ   ٱلرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ لَن يَضُرُّواْ   ٱللَّهَ شَيْئاً وَسَيُحْبِطُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ }32
*

هذا  وعيد شديد لمن جمع أنواع الشر كلها، من الكفر بالله، وصد الخلق عن سبيل  الله الذي نصبه موصلاً إليه.
 { وَشَآقُّواْ ٱلرَّسُولَ مِن بَعْدِ مَا  تَبَيَّنَ لَهُمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ }  أي: عاندوه وخالفوه عن عمد وعناد، لا عن جهل  وغي وضلال، فإنهم { لَن  يَضُرُّواْ ٱللَّهَ شَيْئاً } فلا ينقص به ملكه.
 {  وَسَيُحْبِطُ أَعْمَالَهُمْ } أي: مساعيهم التي بذلوها في نصر الباطل،  بأن  لا تثمر لهم إلا الخيبة والخسران، وأعمالهم التي يرجون بها الثواب، لا  تقبل  لعدم وجود شرطها.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ أَطِيعُواْ اللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ ٱلرَّسُولَ وَلاَ تُبْطِلُوۤاْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ }33
*

يأمر   تعالى المؤمنين بأمر به تتم أمورهم، وتحصل سعادتهم الدينية والدنيوية،   وهو: طاعته وطاعة رسوله في أصول الدين وفروعه، والطاعة هي امتثال الأمر،   واجتناب النهي على الوجه المأمور به بالإخلاص وتمام المتابعة.
 وقوله: {  وَلاَ تُبْطِلُوۤاْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ } يشمل النهي عن إبطالها بعد  عملها، بما  يفسدها، من مَنّ بها وإعجاب، وفخر وسمعة، ومن عملٍ بالمعاصي  التي تضمحل  معها الأعمال، ويحبط أجرها، ويشمل النهي عن إفسادها حال وقوعها  بقطعها، أو  الإتيان بمفسد من مفسداتها. فمبطلات الصلاة والصيام والحج  ونحوها، كلها  داخلة في هذا، ومنهيٌّ عنها، ويستدل الفقهاء بهذه الآية على  تحريم قطع  الفرض، وكراهة قطع النفل، من غير موجب لذلك، وإذا كان الله قد  نهى عن إبطال  الأعمال، فهو أمر بإصلاحها، وإكمالها وإتمامها، والإتيان  بها، على الوجه  الذي تصلح به علماً وعملاً.
*{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ ثُمَّ مَاتُواْ وَهُمْ كُفَّارٌ فَلَن يَغْفِرَ ٱللَّهُ لَهُمْ } 34 { فَلاَ تَهِنُواْ وَتَدْعُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱلسَّلْمِ وَأَنتُمُ ٱلأَعْلَوْنَ وَٱللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن يَتِرَكُمْ أَعْمَالَكُمْ }35
*

هذه الآية والتي في البقرة قوله:*{ وَمَن يَرْتَدِدْ مِنْكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَيَمُتْ وَهُوَ كَافِرٌ فَأُوْلـٰئِكَ حَبِطَتْ أَعْمَالُهُمْ فِي ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱلآخِرَةِ }* [البقرة:   217] مقيدتان، لكل نص مطلق، فيه إحباط العمل بالكفر، فإنه مقيد بالموت   عليه، فقال هنا: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } بالله وملائكته وكتبه ورسله   واليوم الآخر { وَصَدُّواْ } الخلق { عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ } بتزهيدهم   إياهم بالحق، ودعوتهم إلى الباطل، وتزيينه، { ثُمَّ مَاتُواْ وَهُمْ   كُفَّارٌ } لم يتوبوا منه، { فَلَن يَغْفِرَ ٱللَّهُ لَهُمْ } لا بشفاعة   ولا بغيرها، لأنه قد تحتم عليهم العقاب، وفاتهم الثواب، ووجب عليهم الخلود   في النار، وسدت عليهم رحمة الرحيم الغفار.
 ومفهوم الآية الكريمة أنهم إن  تابوا من ذلك قبل موتهم، فإن الله يغفر لهم  ويرحمهم، ويدخلهم الجنة، ولو  كانوا مفنين أعمارهم في الكفر به والصد عن  سبيله، والإقدام على معاصيه،  فسبحان من فتح لعباده أبواب الرحمة، ولم  يغلقها عن أحد، ما دام حياً  متمكناً من التوبة.
 وسبحان الحليم، الذي لا يعاجل العاصين بالعقوبة، بل  يعافيهم، ويرزقهم،  كأنهم ما عصوه مع قدرته عليهم. ثم قال تعالى: { فَلاَ  تَهِنُواْ } أي: لا  تضعفوا عن قتال عدوكم، ويستولي عليكم الخوف، بل اصبروا  واثبتوا، ووطِّنوا  أنفسكم على القتال والجلاد، طلباً لمرضاة ربكم، ونصحاً  للإسلام، وإغضاباً  للشيطان. 
ولا تدعوا إلى المسالمة والمتاركة بينكم وبين  أعدائكم، طلباً للراحة، { وَ  } الحال أنكم { وَأَنتُمُ ٱلأَعْلَوْنَ  وَٱللَّهُ مَعَكُمْ وَلَن  يَتِرَكُمْ } أي: ينقصكم { أَعْمَالَكُمْ }.
 فهذه  الأمور الثلاثة، كل منها مقتض للصبر وعدم الوهن كونهم الأعلين، أي:  قد  توفرت لهم أسباب النصر، ووعدوا من الله بالوعد الصادق، فإن الإنسان لا  يهن  إلا إذا كان أذل من غيره وأضعف عدداً وعُدداً، وقوة داخلية وخارجية. 
الثاني: أن الله معهم، فإنهم مؤمنون، والله مع المؤمنين، بالعون والنصر  والتأييد، وذلك موجب لقوة قلوبهم، وإقدامهم على عدوهم.
 الثالث: أن الله لا  ينقصهم من أعمالهم شيئاً، بل سيوفيهم أجورهم، ويزيدهم  من فضله، خصوصاً  عبادة الجهاد، فإن النفقة تضاعف فيه، إلى سبع مئة ضعف،  إلى أضعاف كثيرة،  وقال تعالى:*{ ذٰلِكَ   بِأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يُصِيبُهُمْ ظَمَأٌ وَلاَ نَصَبٌ وَلاَ مَخْمَصَةٌ فِي   سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلاَ يَطَأُونَ مَوْطِئاً يَغِيظُ ٱلْكُفَّارَ وَلاَ   يَنَالُونَ مِنْ عَدُوٍّ نَّيْلاً إِلاَّ كُتِبَ لَهُمْ بِهِ عَمَلٌ   صَالِحٌ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يُضِيعُ أَجْرَ ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ * وَلاَ   يُنفِقُونَ نَفَقَةً صَغِيرَةً وَلاَ كَبِيرَةً وَلاَ يَقْطَعُونَ وَادِياً   إِلاَّ كُتِبَ لَهُمْ لِيَجْزِيَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ أَحْسَنَ مَا كَانُواْ   يَعْمَلُونَ }* [التوبة:  120].
 فإذا عرف الإنسان أن الله تعالى لا يضيع عمله وجهاده، أوجب له ذلك   النشاط، وبذل الجهد فيما يترتب عليه الأجر والثواب، فكيف إذا اجتمعت هذه   الأمور الثلاثة فإن ذلك يوجب النشاط التام، فهذا من ترغيب الله لعباده،   وتنشيطهم وتقوية أنفسهم على ما فيه صلاحهم وفلاحهم.
*{ إِنَّمَا   ٱلْحَيَٰوةُ ٱلدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَإِن تُؤْمِنُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ   يُؤْتِكُمْ أُجُورَكُمْ وَلاَ يَسْأَلْكُمْ أَمْوَٰلَكُمْ } 36 { إِن يَسْأَلْكُمُوهَ  ا فَيُحْفِكُمْ تَبْخَلُواْ وَيُخْرِجْ أَضْغَانَكُمْ } 37 { هَا   أَنتُمْ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ تُدْعَوْنَ لِتُنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ   فَمِنكُم مَّن يَبْخَلُ وَمَن يَبْخَلْ فَإِنَّمَا يَبْخَلُ عَن نَّفْسِهِ   وَٱللَّهُ ٱلْغَنِيُّ وَأَنتُمُ ٱلْفُقَرَآءُ وَإِن تَتَوَلَّوْاْ   يَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْماً غَيْرَكُمْ ثُمَّ لاَ يَكُونُوۤاْ أَمْثَالَكُم }38
*

هذا   تزهيد منه لعباده في الحياة الدنيا بإخبارهم عن حقيقة أمرها، بأنها لعب   ولهو، لعب في الأبدان ولهو في القلوب، فلا يزال العبد لاهياً في ماله،   وأولاده، وزينته، ولذاته من النساء، والمآكل والمشارب، والمساكن والمجالس،   والمناظر والرياسات، لاعباً في كل عمل لا فائدة فيه، بل هو دائر بين   البطالة والغفلة والمعاصي، حتى تستكمل دنياه، ويحضره أجله، فإذا هذه الأمور   قد ولَّت وفارقت، ولم يحصل العبد منها على طائل، بل قد تبين له خسرانه   وحرمانه، وحضر عذابه، فهذا موجب للعاقل الزهد فيها، وعدم الرغبة فيها،   والاهتمام بشأنها، وإنما الذي ينبغي أن يهتم به ما ذكره بقوله: { وَإِن   تُؤْمِنُواْ وَتَتَّقُواْ } بأن تؤمنوا بالله، وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم   الآخر، وتقوموا بتقواه التي هي من لوازم الإيمان ومقتضياته، وهي العمل   بمرضاته على الدوام، مع ترك معاصيه، فهذا الذي ينفع العبد، وهو الذي ينبغي   أن يتنافس فيه، وتبذل الهمم والأعمال في طلبه، وهو مقصود الله من عباده   رحمة بهم ولطفاً، ليثيبهم الثواب الجزيل، ولهذا قال: { وَإِن تُؤْمِنُواْ   وَتَتَّقُواْ يُؤْتِكُمْ أُجُورَكُمْ وَلاَ يَسْأَلْكُمْ أَمْوَٰلَكُمْ }   أي: لا يريد تعالى أن يكلفكم ما يشق عليكم، ويعنتكم من أخذ أموالكم،   وبقائكم بلا مال، أو ينقصكم نقصاً يضركم، ولهذا قال: { إِن   يَسْأَلْكُمُوهَ  ا فَيُحْفِكُمْ تَبْخَلُواْ وَيُخْرِجْ أَضْغَانَكُمْ } أي:   ما في قلوبكم من الضغن، إذا طلب منكم ما تكرهون بذله. والدليل على أن  الله  لو طلب منكم أموالكم وأحفاكم بسؤالها، أنكم تمتنعون منها، أنكم {   تُدْعَوْنَ لِتُنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ } على هذا الوجه، الذي فيه   مصلحتكم الدينية والدنيوية.
 { فَمِنكُم مَّن يَبْخَلُ } أي: فكيف لو سألكم،  وطلب منكم أموالكم في غير  أمر ترونه مصلحة عاجلة؟ أليس من باب أولى وأحرى  امتناعكم من ذلك.
 ثم قال: { وَمَن يَبْخَلْ فَإِنَّمَا يَبْخَلُ عَن  نَّفْسِهِ } لأنه حرم  نفسه ثواب الله تعالى، وفاته خير كثير، ولن يضر الله  بترك الإنفاق شيئاً.  فإن الله هو { ٱلْغَنِيُّ وَأَنتُمُ ٱلْفُقَرَآءُ }  تحتاجون إليه في جميع  أوقاتكم، لجميع أموركم. 
{ وَإِن تَتَوَلَّوْاْ } عن  الإيمان بالله، وامتثال ما يأمركم به {  يَسْتَبْدِلْ قَوْماً غَيْرَكُمْ  ثُمَّ لاَ يَكُونُوۤاْ أَمْثَالَكُم } في  التوليِّ، بل يطيعون الله ورسوله،  ويحبُّون الله ورسوله، كما قال تعالى:*{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَن يَرْتَدَّ مِنكُمْ عَن دِينِهِ فَسَوْفَ يَأْتِي ٱللَّهُ بِقَوْمٍ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ }* [المائدة: 54].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (540)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفتح
من الأية(1)الى الأية(7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفتح

**{ إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحاً مُّبِيناً } 1 { لِّيَغْفِرَ   لَكَ ٱللَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ وَيُتِمَّ   نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ وَيَهْدِيَكَ صِرَاطاً مُّسْتَقِيماً } 2 { وَيَنصُرَكَ ٱللَّهُ نَصْراً عَزِيزاً }3
*

هذا   الفتح المذكور هو صلح الحديبية، حين صد المشركون رسول الله صلى الله عليه   وسلم لما جاء معتمراً في قصة طويلة، صار آخر أمرها أن صالحهم رسول الله  صلى  الله عليه وسلم على وضع الحرب بينه وبينهم عشر سنين، وعلى أن يعتمر من   العام المقبل، وعلى أن من أراد أن يدخل في عهد قريش وحلفهم دخل، ومن أحب  أن  يدخل في عهد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وعقده فعل. 
وبسبب ذلك لمّا أمن  الناس بعضهم بعضاً، اتسعت دائرة الدعوة لدين الله عز  وجل، وصار كل مؤمن بأي  محل كان من تلك الأقطار، يتمكن من ذلك، وأمكن  الحريص على الوقوف على حقيقة  الإسلام، فدخل الناس في تلك المدة في دين  الله أفواجاً، فلذلك سماه الله  فتحاً، ووصفه بأنه فتح مبين أي: ظاهر جلي،  وذلك لأن المقصود في فتح بلدان  المشركين إعزاز دين الله، وانتصار  المسلمين، وهذا حصل بذلك الفتح، ورتب  الله على هذا الفتح عدة أمور، فقال: {  لِّيَغْفِرَ لَكَ ٱللَّهُ مَا  تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ }  وذلك - والله أعلم - بسبب ما حصل  بسببه من الطاعات الكثيرة، والدخول في  الدين بكثرة، وبما تحمَّل صلى الله  عليه وسلم من تلك الشروط التي لا يصبر  عليها إلا أولو العزم من المرسلين،  وهذا من أعظم مناقبه وكراماته صلى الله  عليه وسلم، أن غفر الله له ما تقدم  من ذنبه وما تأخر.
 { وَيُتِمَّ نِعْمَتَهُ عَلَيْكَ } بإعزاز دينك، ونصرك  على أعدائك،  واتساع كلمتك، { وَيَهْدِيَكَ صِرَاطاً مُّسْتَقِيماً } تنال  به السعادة  الأبدية، والفلاح السرمدي.
 { وَيَنصُرَكَ ٱللَّهُ نَصْراً  عَزِيزاً } أي: قوياً لا يتضعضع فيه  الإسلام، بل يحصل الانتصار التام، وقمع  الكافرين، وذلهم ونقصهم، مع توفر  قوى المسلمين ونموهم، ونمو أموالهم. 
ثم  ذكر آثار هذا الفتح على المؤمنين، فقال: { هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنزَلَ   ٱلسَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ لِيَزْدَادُوۤاْ  ... }.
*{ هُوَ   ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنزَلَ ٱلسَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   لِيَزْدَادُوۤاْ إِيمَٰناً مَّعَ إِيمَٰنِهِمْ وَلِلَّهِ جُنُودُ   ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً } 4 { لِّيُدْخِلَ   ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا   ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَيُكَفِّرَ عَنْهُمْ سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ   وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً } 5 { وَيُعَذِّبَ   ٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ وَٱلْمُنَافِقَا  تِ وَٱلْمُشْرِكِين  َ وَٱلْمُشْرِكَات  ِ   ٱلظَّآنِّينَ بِٱللَّهِ ظَنَّ ٱلسَّوْءِ عَلَيْهِمْ دَآئِرَةُ ٱلسَّوْءِ   وَغَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ وَلَعَنَهُمْ وَأَعَدَّ لَهُمْ جَهَنَّمَ   وَسَآءَتْ مَصِيراً }6
*

يخبر   تعالى عن مِنَّتِهِ على المؤمنين بإنزال السكينة في قلوبهم، وهي السكون   والطمأنينة، والثبات عند نزول المحن المقلقة، والأمور الصعبة، التي تشوش   القلوب، وتزعج الألباب، وتضعف النفوس، فمن نعمة الله على عبده في هذه الحال   أن يثبته ويربط على قلبه، وينزل عليه السكينة، ليتلقى هذه المشقات بقلب   ثابت ونفس مطمئنة، فيستعد بذلك لإقامة أمر الله في هذه الحال، فيزداد بذلك   إيمانه، ويتم إيقانه، فالصحابة رضي الله عنهم لما جرى ما جرى بين رسول  الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم والمشركين، من تلك الشروط التي ظاهرها أنها غضاضة   عليهم، وحط من أقدارهم، وتلك لا تكاد تصبر عليها النفوس، فلما صبروا  عليها  ووطَّنوا أنفسهم لها، ازدادوا بذلك إيماناً مع إيمانهم. وقوله: {  وَلِلَّهِ  جُنُودُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: جميعها في ملكه، وتحت  تدبيره  وقهره، فلا يظن المشركون أن الله لا ينصر دينه ونبيه، ولكنه تعالى  عليم  حكيم، فتقتضي حكمته المداولة بين الناس في الأيام، وتأخير نصر  المؤمنين إلى  وقت آخر. 
{ لِّيُدْخِلَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي  مِن  تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا وَيُكَفِّرَ عَنْهُمْ   سَيِّئَاتِهِمْ } فهذا أعظم ما يحصل للمؤمنين، أن يحصل لهم المرغوب المطلوب   بدخول الجنات، ويزيل عنهم المحذور بتكفير السيئات. { وَكَانَ ذَلِكَ }   الجزاء المذكور للمؤمنين { عِندَ ٱللَّهِ فَوْزاً عَظِيماً } فهذا ما يفعل   بالمؤمنين في ذلك الفتح المبين. 
وأما المنافقون والمنافقات، والمشركون  والمشركات، فإن الله يعذبهم بذلك،  ويريهم ما يسوؤهم حيث كان مقصودهم خذلان  المؤمنين، وظنوا بالله الظن  السوء، أنه لا ينصر دينه، ولا يُعلي كلمته، وأن  أهل الباطل، ستكون لهم  الدائرة على أهل الحق، فأدار الله عليهم ظنهم،  وكانت دائرة السوء عليهم في  الدنيا، { وَغَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ } بما  اقترفوه من المحادَّة لله  ولرسوله، { وَلَعَنَهُمْ } أي: أبعدهم وأقصاهم عن  رحمته { وَأَعَدَّ  لَهُمْ جَهَنَّمَ وَسَآءَتْ مَصِيراً }.
*{ وَلِلَّهِ جُنُودُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً }7
*

كرر   الإخبار بأن له ملك السماوات والأرض وما فيهما من الجنود، ليعلم العباد   أنه تعالى هو المعز المذل، وأنه سينصر جنوده المنسوبة إليه، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَإِنَّ جُندَنَا لَهُمُ ٱلْغَالِبُونَ }* [الصافات:   173] { وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَزِيزاً } أي: قوياً غالباً، قاهراً لكل شيء،  ومع  عزته وقوته فهو حكيم في خلقه وتدبيره، يجري على ما تقتضيه حكمته  وإتقانه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (541)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفتح
من الأية(8)الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفتح

**{ إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَٰكَ شَٰهِداً وَمُبَشِّراً وَنَذِيراً } 8 { لِّتُؤْمِنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُعَزِّرُوهُ وَتُوَقِّرُوهُ وَتُسَبِّحُوهُ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً }9
*

أي:   { إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَٰكَ } أيها الرسول الكريم { شَٰهِداً } لأمتك بما   فعلوه من خير وشر، وشاهداً على المقالات والمسائل، حقها وباطلها، وشاهداً   لله تعالى بالوحدانية والانفراد بالكمال من كل وجه، { وَمُبَشِّراً } من   أطاعك وأطاع الله بالثواب الدنيوي والديني والأخروي، ومنذراً من عصى الله   بالعقاب العاجل والآجل، ومن تمام البشارة والنذارة، بيان الأعمال والأخلاق   التي يبشر بها وينذر، فهو المبين للخير والشر، والسعادة والشقاوة، والحق  من  الباطل، ولهذا رتب على ذلك قوله: { لِّتُؤْمِنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ }  أي: بسبب دعوة الرسول لكم، وتعليمه لكم ما ينفعكم، أرسلناه  لتقوموا  بالإيمان بالله ورسوله، المستلزم ذلك لطاعتهما في جميع الأمور. {   وَتُعَزِّرُوهُ وَتُوَقِّرُوهُ } أي: تعزروا الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم   وتوقروه أي: تعظموه وتجلوه، وتقوموا بحقوقه، كما كانت له المنة العظيمة   برقابكم، { وَتُسَبِّحُوهُ } أي: تسبحوا لله { بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً } أول   النهار وآخره، فذكر الله في هذه الآية الحق المشترك بين الله وبين رسوله،   وهو الإيمان بهما، والمختص بالرسول، وهو التعزير والتوقير، والمختص بالله،   وهو التسبيح له والتقديس بصلاة أو غيرها.

*{ إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ يُبَايِعُونَكَ إِنَّمَا يُبَايِعُونَ ٱللَّهَ يَدُ ٱللَّهِ   فَوْقَ أَيْدِيهِمْ فَمَن نَّكَثَ فَإِنَّمَا يَنكُثُ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ   وَمَنْ أَوْفَىٰ بِمَا عَاهَدَ عَلَيْهُ ٱللَّهَ فَسَيُؤْتِيهِ أَجْراً   عَظِيماً }10
*

هذه   المبايعة التي أشار الله إليها هي " بيعة الرضوان " التي بايع الصحابة  رضي  الله عنهم فيها رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، على أن لا يفروا عنه،  فهي  عقد خاص، من لوازمه أن لا يفروا، ولو لم يبق منهم إلا القليل، ولو  كانوا في  حال يجوز الفرار فيها، فأخبر تعالى: أن الذين بايعوك حقيقة الأمر  أنهم {  يُبَايِعُونَ ٱللَّهَ } ويعقدون العقد معه، حتى إنه من شدة تأكده  أنه قال: {  يَدُ ٱللَّهِ فَوْقَ أَيْدِيهِمْ } أي: كأنهم بايعوا الله  وصافحوه بتلك  المبايعة، وكل هذا لزيادة التأكيد والتقوية، وحملهم على  الوفاء بها، ولهذا  قال: { فَمَن نَّكَثَ } فلم يف بما عاهد الله عليه {  فَإِنَّمَا يَنكُثُ  عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ } أي: لأن وبال ذلك راجع إليه،  وعقوبته واصلة له، { وَمَنْ  أَوْفَىٰ بِمَا عَاهَدَ عَلَيْهُ ٱللَّهَ }  أي: أتى به كاملاً موفراً، {  فَسَيُؤْتِيهِ أَجْراً عَظِيماً } لا يعلم  عظمه وقدره إلا الذي آتاه إياه.
*{ سَيَقُولُ   لَكَ ٱلْمُخَلَّفُونَ مِنَ ٱلأَعْرَابِ شَغَلَتْنَآ أَمْوَالُنَا   وَأَهْلُونَا فَٱسْتَغْفِرْ لَنَا يَقُولُونَ بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ مَّا لَيْسَ   فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ قُلْ فَمَن يَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً إِنْ   أَرَادَ بِكُمْ ضَرّاً أَوْ أَرَادَ بِكُمْ نَفْعاً بَلْ كَانَ ٱللَّهُ   بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيراً } 11 { بَلْ   ظَنَنْتُمْ أَن لَّن يَنقَلِبَ ٱلرَّسُولُ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنُون  َ إِلَىٰ   أَهْلِيهِمْ أَبَداً وَزُيِّنَ ذَلِكَ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَظَنَنتُمْ ظَنَّ   ٱلسَّوْءِ وَكُنتُمْ قَوْماً بُوراً } 12 { وَمَن لَّمْ يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ فَإِنَّآ أَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ سَعِيراً }13
*

يذم   تعالى المتخلفين عن رسوله، في الجهاد في سبيله، من الأعراب الذين ضعف   إيمانهم، وكان في قلوبهم مرض، وسوء ظن بالله تعالى، وأنهم سيعتذرون بأن   أموالهم وأهليهم شغلتهم عن الخروج في الجهاد، وأنهم طلبوا من رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم أن يستغفر لهم، قال الله تعالى: { يَقُولُونَ   بِأَلْسِنَتِهِم  ْ مَّا لَيْسَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ } فإن طلبهم الاستغفار من   رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يدلّ على ندمهم وإقرارهم على أنفسهم بالذنب،   وأنهم تخلفوا تخلفاً يحتاج إلى توبة واستغفار، فلو كان هذا الذي في  قلوبهم،  لكان استغفار الرسول نافعاً لهم، لأنهم قد تابوا وأنابوا، ولكن  الذي في  قلوبهم، أنهم إنما تخلفوا لأنهم ظنوا بالله ظن السوء. فظنوا { أَن  لَّن  يَنقَلِبَ ٱلرَّسُولُ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنُون  َ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِيهِمْ أَبَداً }  أي:  إنهم سيقتلون ويستأصلون، ولم يزل هذا الظن يزين في قلوبهم، ويطمئنون  إليه،  حتى استحكم، وسببُ ذلك أمران: أحدها: أنهم كانوا { قَوْماً بُوراً }  أي:  هلكى، لا خير فيهم، فلو كان فيهم خير لم يكن هذا في قلوبهم. الثاني:  ضعف  إيمانهم ويقينهم بوعد الله، ونصر دينه، وإعلاء كلمته، ولهذا قال: {  وَمَن  لَّمْ يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ } أي: فإنه كافر مستحق للعقاب،  {  فَإِنَّآ أَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ سَعِيراً }.
*{ وَلِلَّهِ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ يَغْفِرُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَآءُ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً }14
*

أي:   هو تعالى المنفرد بملك السماوات والأرض، يتصرف فيهما بما يشاء من الأحكام   القدرية، والأحكام الشرعية، والأحكام الجزائية، ولهذا ذكر حكم الجزاء   المرتب على الأحكام الشرعية، فقال: { يَغْفِرُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ } وهو من قام   بما أمره الله به { وَيُعَذِّبُ مَن يَشَآءُ } ممن تهاون بأمر الله، {   وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ غَفُوراً رَّحِيماً } أي: وصفه اللازم الذي لا ينفك عنه   المغفرة والرحمة، فلا يزال في جميع الأوقات يغفر للمذنبين، ويتجاوز عن   الخطائين، ويتقبل توبة التائبين، وينزل خيره المدرار، آناء الليل والنهار.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (542)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفتح
من الأية(15)الى الأية(24)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفتح

**{ سَيَقُولُ   ٱلْمُخَلَّفُونَ إِذَا ٱنطَلَقْتُمْ إِلَىٰ مَغَانِمَ لِتَأْخُذُوهَا   ذَرُونَا نَتَّبِعْكُمْ يُرِيدُونَ أَن يُبَدِّلُواْ كَلاَمَ ٱللَّهِ قُل   لَّن تَتَّبِعُونَا كَذَٰلِكُمْ قَالَ ٱللَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ فَسَيَقُولُونَ   بَلْ تَحْسُدُونَنَا بَلْ كَانُواْ لاَ يَفْقَهُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }15
*

لما   ذكر تعالى المخلفين وذمهم، ذكر أن من عقوبتهم الدنيوية، أن رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه إذا انطلقوا إلى غنائم لا قتال فيها ليأخذوها،   طلبوا منهم الصحبة والمشاركة، ويقولون: { ذَرُونَا نَتَّبِعْكُمْ   يُرِيدُونَ } بذلك { أَن يُبَدِّلُواْ كَلاَمَ ٱللَّهِ } حيث حكم بعقوبتهم،   واختصاص الصحابة المؤمنين بتلك الغنائم، شرعاً وقدراً. { قُل } لهم {  لَّن  تَتَّبِعُونَا كَذَٰلِكُمْ قَالَ ٱللَّهُ مِن قَبْلُ } إنكم محرومون  منها  بما جنيتم على أنفسكم، وبما تركتم القتال أول مرة. { فَسَيَقُولُونَ }   مجيبين لهذا الكلام، الذي منعوا به عن الخروج: { بَلْ تَحْسُدُونَنَا }  على  الغنائم، هذا منتهى علمهم في هذا الموضع، ولو فهموا رشدهم، لعلموا أن   حرمانهم بسبب عصيانهم، وأن المعاصي لها عقوبات دنيوية ودينية، ولهذا قال: {   بَلْ كَانُواْ لاَ يَفْقَهُونَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }.
*{ قُل   لِّلْمُخَلَّفِي  نَ مِنَ ٱلأَعْرَابِ سَتُدْعَوْنَ إِلَىٰ قَوْمٍ أُوْلِي   بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ تُقَاتِلُونَهُم  ْ أَوْ يُسْلِمُونَ فَإِن تُطِيعُواْ   يُؤْتِكُمُ ٱللَّهُ أَجْراً حَسَناً وَإِن تَتَوَلَّوْاْ كَمَا   تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِّن قَبْلُ يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً } 16 { لَّيْسَ   عَلَى ٱلأَعْمَىٰ حَرَجٌ وَلاَ عَلَى ٱلأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلاَ عَلَى   ٱلْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ وَمَن يُطِعِ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّٰتٍ   تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَٰرُ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ يُعَذِّبْهُ عَذَاباً   أَلِيماً }17
*

لما   ذكر تعالى أن المخلفين من الأعراب يتخلفون عن الجهاد في سبيله، ويعتذرون   بغير عذر، وأنهم يطلبون الخروج معهم إذا لم يكن شوكة ولا قتال، بل لمجرد   الغنيمة، قال تعالى ممتحناً لهم: { قُل لِّلْمُخَلَّفِي  نَ مِنَ ٱلأَعْرَابِ   سَتُدْعَوْنَ إِلَىٰ قَوْمٍ أُوْلِي بَأْسٍ شَدِيدٍ } أي: سيدعوكم الرسول   ومن ناب منابه من الخلفاء الراشدين والأئمة، وهؤلاء القوم فارس والروم  ومن  نحا نحوهم وأشبههم. { تُقَاتِلُونَهُم  ْ أَوْ يُسْلِمُونَ } أي: إما  هذا  وإما هذا، وهذا هو الأمر الواقع، فإنهم في حال قتالهم ومقاتلتهم  لأولئك  الأقوام، إذ كانت شدتهم وبأسهم معهم، فإنهم في تلك الحال لا يقبلون  أن  يبذلوا الجزية، بل إما أن يدخلوا في الإسلام، وإما أن يقاتلوا على ما  هم  عليه، فلما أثخنهم المسلمون، وضعفوا وذلُّوا، ذهب بأسهم، فصاروا إما أن   يسلموا، وإما أن يبذلوا الجزية، { فَإِن تُطِيعُواْ } الداعي لكم إلى  قتال  هؤلاء { يُؤْتِكُمُ ٱللَّهُ أَجْراً حَسَناً } وهو الأجر الذي رتبه  الله  ورسوله على الجهاد في سبيل الله، { وَإِن تَتَوَلَّوْاْ كَمَا   تَوَلَّيْتُمْ مِّن قَبْلُ } عن قتال من دعاكم الرسول إلى قتاله، {   يُعَذِّبْكُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً } ودلت هذه الآية على فضيلة الخلفاء   الراشدين، الداعين لجهاد أهل البأس من الناس، وأنه تجب طاعتهم في ذلك. ثم   ذكر الأعذار التي يعذر بها العبد عن الخروج إلى الجهاد، فقال: { لَّيْسَ   عَلَى ٱلأَعْمَىٰ حَرَجٌ وَلاَ عَلَى ٱلأَعْرَجِ حَرَجٌ وَلاَ عَلَى   ٱلْمَرِيضِ حَرَجٌ } أي: في التخلف عن الجهاد لعذرهم المانع. { وَمَن   يُطِعِ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ } في امتثال أمرهما، واجتناب نهيهما {   يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّٰتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَٰرُ } فيها ما تشتهيه   الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، { وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ } عن طاعة الله ورسوله {   يُعَذِّبْهُ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً } فالسعادة كلها في طاعة الله، والشقاوة في   معصيته ومخالفته.
*{ لَّقَدْ   رَضِيَ ٱللَّهُ عَنِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ إِذْ يُبَايِعُونَكَ تَحْتَ   ٱلشَّجَرَةِ فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي قُلُوبِهِمْ فَأنزَلَ ٱلسَّكِينَةَ   عَلَيْهِمْ وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحاً قَرِيباً } 18 { وَمَغَانِمَ كَثِيرَةً يَأْخُذُونَهَا وَكَان ٱللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً } 19 { وَعَدَكُمُ   ٱللَّهُ مَغَانِمَ كَثِيرَةً تَأْخُذُونَهَا فَعَجَّلَ لَكُمْ هَـٰذِهِ   وَكَفَّ أَيْدِيَ ٱلنَّاسِ عَنْكُمْ وَلِتَكُونَ آيَةً لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ   وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ صِرَاطاً مُّسْتَقِيماً } 20 { وَأُخْرَىٰ لَمْ تَقْدِرُواْ عَلَيْهَا قَدْ أَحَاطَ ٱللَّهُ بِهَا وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيراً }21
*

يخبر   تعالى بفضله ورحمته، برضاه عن المؤمنين إذ يبايعون الرسول صلى الله عليه   وسلم تلك المبايعة التي بيضت وجوههم، واكتسبوا بها سعادة الدنيا والآخرة،   وكان سبب هذه البيعة -التي يقال لها " بيعة الرضوان " لرضا الله عن   المؤمنين فيها، ويقال لها " بيعة أهل الشجرة " - أن رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم لما دار الكلام بينه وبين المشركين يوم الحديبية في شأن مجيئه،   وأنه لم يجئ لقتال أحد، وإنما جاء زائراً هذا البيت، معظماً له، فبعث رسول   الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عثمان بن عفان لمكة في ذلك، فجاء خبر غير صادق،  أن  عثمان قتله المشركون، فجمع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من معه من   المؤمنين، وكانوا نحواً من ألف وخمس مئة، فبايعوه تحت شجرة على قتال   المشركين، وأن لا يفروا حتى يموتوا، فأخبر تعالى أنه رضي عن المؤمنين في   تلك الحال، التي هي من أكبر الطاعات وأجل القربات، { فَعَلِمَ مَا فِي   قُلُوبِهِمْ } من الإيمان، { فَأنزَلَ ٱلسَّكِينَةَ عَلَيْهِمْ } شكراً لهم   على ما في قلوبهم، زادهم هدى، وعلم ما في قلوبهم من الجزع من تلك الشروط   التي شرطها المشركون على رسوله، فأنزل عليهم السكينة تثبتهم، وتطمئن بها   قلوبهم، { وَأَثَابَهُمْ فَتْحاً قَرِيباً } وهو: فتح خيبر، لم يحضره سوى   أهل الحديبية، فاختصوا بخيبر وغنائمها، جزاءاً لهم، وشكراً على ما فعلوه من   طاعة الله تعالى والقيام بمرضاته. { وَمَغَانِمَ كَثِيرَةً  يَأْخُذُونَهَا  وَكَان ٱللَّهُ عَزِيزاً حَكِيماً } أي: له العزة والقدرة،  التي قهر بها  الأشياء، فلو شاء لانتصر من الكفار في كل وقعة تكون بينهم  وبين المؤمنين،  ولكنه حكيم، يبتلي بعضهم ببعض، ويمتحن المؤمن بالكافر. {  وَعَدَكُمُ  ٱللَّهُ مَغَانِمَ كَثِيرَةً تَأْخُذُونَهَا } وهذا يشمل كل  غنيمة غَنَّمها  المسلمين إلى يوم القيامة، { فَعَجَّلَ لَكُمْ هَـٰذِهِ }  أي: غنيمة خيبر  أي: فلا تحسبوها وحدها، بل ثَمَّ شيء كثير من الغنائم  سيتبعها، { وَ }  احمدوا الله إذ { كَفَّ أَيْدِيَ ٱلنَّاسِ } القادرين على  قتالكم، الحريصين  عليه { عَنْكُمْ } فهي نعمة، وتخفيف عنكم. {  وَلِتَكُونَ } هذه الغنيمة {  آيَةً لِّلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ } يستدلون بها على  خبر الله الصادق، ووعده الحق،  وثوابه للمؤمنين، وأن الذي قدرها سيقدر  غيرها، { وَيَهْدِيَكُمْ } بما يقيض  لكم من الأسباب { صِرَاطاً  مُّسْتَقِيماً } من العلم والإيمان والعمل. {  وَأُخْرَىٰ } أي: وعدكم  أيضاً غنيمة أخرى { لَمْ تَقْدِرُواْ عَلَيْهَا }  وقت هذا الخطاب، { قَدْ  أَحَاطَ ٱللَّهُ بِهَا } أي: هو قادر عليها، وتحت  تدبيره وملكه، وقد  وعدكموها، فلا بد من وقوع ما وعد به، لكمال اقتدار الله  تعالى، ولهذا قال:  { وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيراً }.
*{ وَلَوْ قَـٰتَلَكُمُ ٱلَّذِينَ كفَرُواْ لَوَلَّوُاْ ٱلأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لاَ يَجِدُونَ وَلِيّاً وَلاَ نَصِيراً } 23 { سُنَّةَ ٱللَّهِ ٱلَّتِي قَدْ خَلَتْ مِن قَبْلُ وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ ٱللَّهِ تَبْدِيلاً }24
*

هذه   بشارة من الله لعباده المؤمنين، بنصرهم على أعدائهم الكافرين، وأنهم لو   قابلوهم وقاتلوهم { لَوَلَّوُاْ ٱلأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لاَ يَجِدُونَ وَلِيّاً }   يتولى أمرهم، { وَلاَ نَصِيراً } ينصرهم ويعينهم على قتالكم، بل هم   مخذولون مغلوبون وهذه سنة الله في الأمم السابقة، أن جند الله هم الغالبون،   { وَلَن تَجِدَ لِسُنَّةِ ٱللَّهِ تَبْدِيلاً }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (543)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفتح
من الأية(25)الى الأية(28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفتح

**{ وَهُوَ   ٱلَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ   مَكَّةَ مِن بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ بِمَا   تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيراً } 25 { هُمُ   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَصَدُّوكُمْ عَنِ ٱلْمَسْجِدِ ٱلْحَرَامِ   وَٱلْهَدْيَ مَعْكُوفاً أَن يَبْلُغَ مَحِلَّهُ وَلَوْلاَ رِجَالٌ   مُّؤْمِنُونَ وَنِسَآءٌ مُّؤْمِنَاتٌ لَّمْ تَعْلَمُوهُمْ أَن تَطَئُوهُمْ   فَتُصِيبَكُمْ مِّنْهُمْ مَّعَرَّةٌ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ لِّيُدْخِلَ ٱللَّهُ   فِي رَحْمَتِهِ مَن يَشَآءُ لَوْ تَزَيَّلُواْ لَعَذَّبْنَا ٱلَّذِينَ   كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً }26
*

يقول   تعالى ممتناً على عباده بالعافية، من شر الكفار ومن قتالهم، فقال: {   وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي كَفَّ أَيْدِيَهُمْ } أي: أهل مكة { عَنكُمْ وَأَيْدِيَكُمْ   عَنْهُم بِبَطْنِ مَكَّةَ مِن بَعْدِ أَنْ أَظْفَرَكُمْ عَلَيْهِمْ } أي:   من بعد ما قدرتم عليهم، وصاروا تحت ولايتكم بلا عقد ولا عهد، وهم نحو   ثمانين رجلاً، انحدروا على المسلمين ليصيبوا منهم غرة، فوجدوا المسلمين   منتبهين فأمسكوهم، فتركوهم ولم يقتلوهم، رحمة من الله بالمؤمنين إذ لم   يقتلوهم، { وَكَانَ ٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيراً } فيجازي كل عامل   بعمله، ويدبركم أيها المؤمنون بتدبيره الحسن. ثم ذكر تعالى الأمور المهيجة   على قتال المشركين، وهي كفرهم بالله ورسوله، وصدهم رسول الله ومن معه من   المؤمنين، أن يأتوا للبيت الحرام زائرين معظمين له بالحج والعمرة، وهم   الذين أيضاً صدوا { ٱلْهَدْيَ مَعْكُوفاً } أي: محبوساً { أَن يَبْلُغَ   مَحِلَّهُ } وهو محل ذبحه وهو مكة، فمنعوه من الوصول إليه ظلماً وعدواناً،   وكل هذه أمور موجبة وداعية إلى قتالهم، ولكن ثمَّ مانع وهو: وجود رجال   ونساء من أهل الإيمان بين أظهر المشركين، وليسوا متميزين بمحلة أو مكان   يمكن أن لا ينالهم أذى، فلولا هؤلاء الرجال المؤمنون، والنساء المؤمنات،   الذين لا يعلمهم المسلمون أن تطؤوهم، أي: خشية أن تطؤوهم { فَتُصِيبَكُمْ   مِّنْهُمْ مَّعَرَّةٌ بِغَيْرِ عِلْمٍ } والمعرة: ما يدخل تحت قتالهم، من   نيلهم بالأذى والمكروه، وفائدة أخروية، وهو: أنه ليدخل في رحمته من يشاء   فيَمُنُّ عليهم بالإيمان بعد الكفر، وبالهدى بعد الضلال، فيمنعكم من قتالهم   لهذا السبب. { لَوْ تَزَيَّلُواْ } أي: لو زالوا من بين أظهرهم {   لَعَذَّبْنَا ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً } بأن نبيح   لكم قتالهم، ونأذن فيه، وننصركم عليهم.
*{ لَّقَدْ   صَدَقَ ٱللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ ٱلرُّءْيَا بِٱلْحَقِّ لَتَدْخُلُنَّ   ٱلْمَسْجِدَ ٱلْحَرَامَ إِن شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ آمِنِينَ مُحَلِّقِينَ   رُءُوسَكُمْ وَمُقَصِّرِينَ لاَ تَخَافُونَ فَعَلِمَ مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُواْ   فَجَعَلَ مِن دُونِ ذَلِكَ فَتْحاً قَرِيباً } 27 { هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِٱلْهُدَىٰ وَدِينِ ٱلْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى ٱلدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَكَفَىٰ بِٱللَّهِ شَهِيداً }28
*

يقول   تعالى: { لَّقَدْ صَدَقَ ٱللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ ٱلرُّءْيَا بِٱلْحَقِّ } وذلك   أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى في المدينة رؤيا أخبر بها أصحابه،   أنهم سيدخلون مكة ويطوفون بالبيت، فلما جرى يوم الحديبية ما جرى، ورجعوا من   غير دخول لمكة، كثر في ذلك الكلام منهم، حتى إنهم قالوا ذلك لرسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " ألم تخبرنا أنا سنأتي البيت ونطوف به؟ فقال: " أخبرتكم أنه العام؟ " قالوا: لا. قال: " فإنكم ستأتونه وتطوفون به " "* ،   قال الله هنا: { لَّقَدْ صَدَقَ ٱللَّهُ رَسُولَهُ ٱلرُّءْيَا بِٱلْحَقِّ  }  أي: لا بد من وقوعها وصدقها، ولا يقدح في ذلك تأخر تأويلها، {   لَتَدْخُلُنَّ ٱلْمَسْجِدَ ٱلْحَرَامَ إِن شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ آمِنِينَ   مُحَلِّقِينَ رُءُوسَكُمْ وَمُقَصِّرِينَ } أي: في هذه الحال المقتضية   لتعظيم هذا البيت الحرام، وأدائكم للنسك، وتكميله بالحلق والتقصير، وعدم   الخوف، { فَعَلِمَ } من المصلحة والمنافع { مَا لَمْ تَعْلَمُواْ فَجَعَلَ   مِن دُونِ ذَلِكَ } الدخول بتلك الصفة { فَتْحاً قَرِيباً }. ولما كانت  هذه  الواقعة مما تشوشت بها قلوب بعض المؤمنين، وخفيت عليهم حكمتها، فبين  تعالى  حكمتها ومنفعتها، وهكذا سائر أحكامه الشرعية، فإنها كلها، هدى  ورحمة. أخبر  بحكم عام، فقال: { هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ  بِٱلْهُدَىٰ } الذي  هو العلم النافع، الذي يهدي من الضلالة، ويبين طرق  الخير والشر. { وَدِينِ  ٱلْحَقِّ } أي: الدين الموصوف بالحق، وهو العدل  والإحسان والرحمة. وهو كل  عمل صالح مُزَكٍّ للقلوب، مطهِّر للنفوس، مُربٍّ  للأخلاق، مُعْلٍ للأقدار. {  لِيُظْهِرَهُ } بما بعثه الله به { عَلَى  ٱلدِّينِ كُلِّهِ } بالحجة  والبرهان، ويكون داعياً لإخضاعهم بالسيف  والسنان.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (544)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الفتح
من الأية(29)الى الأية(/)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الفتح

**{ مُّحَمَّدٌ   رَّسُولُ ٱللَّهِ وَٱلَّذِينَ مَعَهُ أَشِدَّآءُ عَلَى ٱلْكُفَّارِ   رُحَمَآءُ بَيْنَهُمْ تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً   مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِّنْ أَثَرِ   ٱلسُّجُودِ ذَلِكَ مَثَلُهُمْ فِي ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ وَمَثَلُهُمْ فِي   ٱلإِنجِيلِ كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ فَٱسْتَغْلَظَ   فَٱسْتَوَىٰ عَلَىٰ سُوقِهِ يُعْجِبُ ٱلزُّرَّاعَ لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ   ٱلْكُفَّارَ وَعَدَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ   مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً }29*

يخبر   تعالى عن رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم وأصحابه من المهاجرين والأنصار، أنهم   بأكمل الصفات، وأجل الأحوال، وأنهم { أَشِدَّآءُ عَلَى ٱلْكُفَّارِ } أي:   جادون ومجتهدون في عداوتهم، وساعون في ذلك بغاية جهدهم، فلم يروا منهم إلا   الغلظة والشدة، فلذلك ذلّ أعداؤهم لهم، وانكسروا، وقهرهم المسلمون، {   رُحَمَآءُ بَيْنَهُمْ } أي: متحابون متراحمون متعاطفون، كالجسد الواحد، يحب   أحدهم لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه، هذه معاملتهم مع الخلق، وأما معاملتهم مع   الخالق فإنك { تَرَاهُمْ رُكَّعاً سُجَّداً } أي: وصفهم كثرة الصلاة، التي   أجل أركانها الركوع والسجود. { يَبْتَغُونَ } بتلك العبادة { فَضْلاً  مِّنَ  ٱللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً } أي: هذا مقصودهم بلوغ رضا ربهم، والوصول إلى   ثوابه. { سِيمَاهُمْ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ مِّنْ أَثَرِ ٱلسُّجُودِ } أي: قد   أثرت العبادة - من كثرتها وحسنها - في وجوههم، حتى استنارت، لما استنارت   بالصلاة بواطنهم، استنارت [بالجلال] ظواهرهم. { ذَلِكَ } المذكور {   مَثَلُهُمْ فِي ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ } أي: هذا وصفهم الذي وصفهم الله به، مذكور   بالتوراة هكذا. وأما مثلهم في الإنجيل، فإنهم موصوفون بوصف آخر، وأنهم في   كمالهم وتعاونهم { كَزَرْعٍ أَخْرَجَ شَطْأَهُ فَآزَرَهُ } أي: أخرج فراخه،   فوازرته فراخه في الشباب والاستواء. { فَٱسْتَغْلَظَ } ذلك الزرع أي: قوي   وغلظ { فَٱسْتَوَىٰ عَلَىٰ سُوقِهِ } جمع ساق، { يُعْجِبُ ٱلزُّرَّاعَ }  من  كماله واستوائه، وحسنه واعتداله، كذلك الصحابة رضي الله عنهم، هم  كالزرع  في نفعهم للخلق واحتياج الناس إليهم، فقوة إيمانهم وأعمالهم بمنزلة  قوة  عروق الزرع وسوقه، وكون الصغير والمتأخر إسلامه، قد لحق الكبير  السابق  ووازره وعاونه على ما هو عليه، من إقامة دين الله والدعوة إليه،  كالزرع  الذي أخرج شطأه، فآزره فاستغلظ، ولهذا قال: { لِيَغِيظَ بِهِمُ  ٱلْكُفَّارَ  } حين يرون اجتماعهم وشدتهم على دينهم، وحين يتصادمون هم وهم  في معارك  النزال، ومعامع القتال. { وَعَدَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ  وَعَمِلُواْ  ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ مِنْهُم مَّغْفِرَةً وَأَجْراً عَظِيماً }  فالصحابة رضي الله  عنهم، الذين جمعوا بين الإيمان والعمل الصالح، قد جمع  الله لهم بين  المغفرة، التي من لوازمها وقاية شرور الدنيا والآخرة، والأجر  العظيم في  الدنيا والآخرة. ولنسق قصة الحديبية بطولها، كما ساقها الإمام  شمس الدين  ابن القيم في " الهدي النبوي " فإن فيها إعانة على فهم هذه  السورة، وتكلم  على معانيها وأسرارها، قال -رحمه الله تعالى:- فصل في قصة  الحديبية قال  نافع: كانت سنة ست في ذي القعدة، وهذا هو الصحيح، وهو قول  الزهري، وقتادة،  وموسى بن عقبة، ومحمد بن إسحاق وغيرهم. وقال هشام بن  عروة، عن أبيه: خرج  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى الحديبية في رمضان،  وكانت في شوال، وهذا  وهم، وإنما كانت غزاة الفتح في رمضان. قال أبو الأسود  عن عروة: إنها كانت  في ذي القعدة على الصواب. وفي الصحيحين عن أنس، أن  النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم اعتمر أربع عمر، كلهن في ذي القعدة، فذكر منهن  عمرة الحديبية، وكان  معه ألف وخمسمائة، هكذا في الصحيحين عن جابر، وعنه  فيهما: كانوا ألفاً  وأربعمائة، وفيهما، عن عبد الله بن أبي أوفى: كنا  ألفاً وثلاثمائة، قال  قتادة: قلت لسعيد بن المسيب: كم كان الجماعة الذين  شهدوا بيعة الرضوان؟  قال: خمس عشرة مائة، قال: قلت: فإن جابر بن عبد الله  قال: كانوا أربع عشرة  مائة، قال: يرحمه الله وهم، وهو حدثني أنهم كانوا  خمس عشرة مائة، قلت: وقد  صح عن جابر القولان، وصح عنه أنهم نحروا عام  الحديبية سبعين بدنة، البدنة  عن سبعة، فقيل له: كم كنتم؟ قال: ألفاً  وأربعمائة، بخيلنا ورجلنا، يعني:  فارسهم وراجلهم. 
والقلب إلى هذا  أَمْيَل، وهو قول البراء بن عازب،  ومعقل بن يسار، وسلمة بن الأكوع، في أصح  الروايتين، وقول المسيب بن حزن،  قال شعبة، عن قتادة، عن سعيد بن المسيب، عن  أبيه: كنا مع رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم تحت الشجرة ألفاً وأربعمائة،  وغلط غلطاً بيَّناً من قال:  كانوا سبعمائة، وعذره أنهم نحروا يومئذ سبعين  بدنة، والبدنة قد جاء  إجزاؤها عن سبعة أو عشرة، وهذا لا يدل على ما قاله  هذا القائل، فإنه قد  صرح بأن البدنة كانت في هذه الغزوة عن سبعة، فلو كانت  السبعون عن جميعهم،  لكانوا أربعمائة وتسعين رجلاً، وقد قال بتمام الحديث  بعينه، أنهم كانوا  ألفاً وأربعمائة. فصل فلما كانوا بذي الحليفة،*  " قلد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الهَدْيَ وأشعره، وأحرم بالعمرة، وبعث   عيناً له بين يديه من خزاعة، يخبره عن قريش، حتى إذا كانوا قريباً من   عُسْفان، أتاه عينه، فقال: إني قد تركت كعب بن لؤي، قد جمعوا لك الأحابيش،   وجمعوا لك جموعاً، وهم مقاتلوك وصادُّوك عن البيت. واستشار النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم أصحابه: أترون أن نميل إلى ذراري هؤلاء الذين أعانوهم فنصيبهم،   فإن قعدوا قعدوا موتورين محزونين، وإن نجوا تكن عنقاً قطعها الله، أم  ترون  أن نؤم البيت؟ فمن صدنا عنه قاتلناه؟ قال أبو بكر: الله ورسوله أعلم،  إنما  جئنا معتمرين، ولم نجئ لقتال أحد، ولكن من حال بيننا وبين البيت  قاتلناه،  فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " فروحوا إذاً " فراحوا، حتى إذا  كانوا  ببعض الطريق، قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إن خالد بن الوليد  بالغميم  في خيل لقريش، فخذوا ذات اليمين " ، فوالله ما شعر بهم خالد، حتى  إذا هو  بغبرة الجيش، فانطلق يركض نذيراً لقريش. وسار النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم،  حتى إذا كان بالثنية التي يهبط عليهم منها، بركت راحلته، فقال  الناس: حل  حل، فألحت، فقالوا: خلأت القصواء، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم: " ما  خلأت القصواء، وما ذاك لها بخلق، ولكن حبسها حابس الفيل " ثم  قال: " والذي  نفسي بيده، لا يسألوني خطة يعظمون فيها حرمات الله إلا  أعطيتموها " ثم  زجرها، فوثبت به، فعدل حتى نزل بأقصى الحديبية، على ثمد  قليل الماء، إنما  يتبرضه الناس تبرضاً، فلم يلبث الناس أن نزحوه، فشكوا  إلى رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم العطش. فانتزع سهماً من كنانته، ثم  أمرهم أن يجعلوها فيه،  قال: فوالله ما زال يجيش لهم بالري حتى صدروا عنها،  وفزعت قريش لنزوله  عليهم، فأحب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يبعث  إليهم رجلاً من أصحابه،  فدعا عمر بن الخطاب ليبعثه إليهم، فقال: يا رسول  الله، ليس بمكة أحدٌ من  بني كعب يغضب لي، إن أوذيت، فأرسل عثمان بن عفان،  فإن عشيرته بها، وإنه  مبلغ ما أردت. فدعا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  عثمان بن عفان، فأرسله  إلى قريش، وقال: " أخبرهم أنا لم نأت لقتال، إنما  جئنا عُمَّاراً، وادعهم  إلى الإسلام ". وأمره أن يأتي رجالاً بمكة مؤمنين،  ونساء مؤمنات، فيدخل  عليهم ويبشرهم بالفتح، ويخبرهم أن الله عز وجل مظهر  دينه بمكة، حتى لا  يستخفى فيها بالإيمان، فانطلق عثمان، فمر على قريش  ببلدح، فقالوا: أين  تريد؟ فقال: بعثني رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أدعوكم إلى الله وإلى  الإسلام، ونخبركم أنا لم نأت لقتال، وإنما جئنا  عُمَّاراً، قالوا: قد سمعنا  ما تقول، فانفذ لحاجتك. وقام إليه أبان بن  سعيد بن العاص، فرحب به، وأسرج  فرسه، فحمل عثمان على الفرس، فأجاره،  وأردفه أبان حتى جاء مكة، وقال  المسلمون قبل أن يرجع عثمان: خلص عثمان  قبلنا إلى البيت وطاف به، فقال رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " ما أظنه  طاف بالبيت ونحن محصورون " ، فقالوا:  وما يمنعه يا رسول الله وقد خلص؟  قال: " ذاك ظني به، أن لا يطوف بالكعبة  حتى نطوف معه " ، واختلط المسلمون  بالمشركين في أمر الصلح، فرمى رجل من أحد  الفريقين رجلاً من الفريق الآخر،  وكانت معركة، وتراموا بالنبل والحجارة،  وصاح الفريقان كلاهما، وارتهن كل  واحد من الفريقين بمن فيهم، وبلغ رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن عثمان  قد قتل، فدعا إلى البيعة. فثار المسلمون  إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وهو تحت الشجرة، فبايعوه على أن لا  يفروا، فأخذ رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم بيد نفسه، وقال: " هذه عن عثمان "  ، ولما تمت البيعة، رجع  عثمان، فقال له المسلمون: اشتفيت يا أبا عبد الله  من الطواف بالبيت، فقال:  بئسما ظننتم بي، والذي نفسي بيده، لو مكثت بها  سنة، ورسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم مقيم بالحديبية، ما طفت بها حتى يطوف  بها رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم ولقد دعتني قريش إلى الطواف بالبيت  فأبيت، فقال المسلمون: رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كان أعلمنا بالله،  وأحسننا ظناً. وكان عمر أخذ  بيد رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للبيعة تحت  الشجرة، فبايعه المسلمون  كلهم إلا الجد ابن قيس، وكان معقل بن يسار، أخذ  بغصنها يرفعه عن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكان أول من بايعه، أبو  سنان الأسدي، وبايعه سلمة بن  الأكوع ثلاث مرات، في أول الناس، وأوسطهم،  وآخرهم. فبينما هم كذلك، إذ  جاء بديل بن ورقاء الخزاعي، في نفر من خزاعة،  وكانوا عيبة نصح لرسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، من أهل تهامة، فقال: إني  تركت كعب بن لؤي، وعامر بن  لؤي، نزلوا أعداد مياه الحديبية، معهم العوذ  المطافيل، وهم مقاتلوك،  وصادوك عن البيت. قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم: " إنا لم نجئ لقتال  أحد، ولكن جئنا معتمرين، وإن قريشاً قد نهكتهم  الحرب وأضرت بهم، فإن شاؤوا  أماددهم ويخلوا بيني وبين الناس، وإن شاؤوا أن  يدخلوا فيما دخل فيه الناس  فعلوا، وإلا فقد جموا، وإن أبوا إلا القتال،  فوالذي نفسي بيده، لأقاتلنهم  على أمري هذا حتى تنفرد سالفتي، أو لينفذن  الله أمره " ، قال بديل:  سأبلغهم ما تقول. فانطلق حتى أتى قريشاً، فقال:  إني قد جئتكم من عند هذا  الرجل، وسمعته يقول قولاً، فإن شئتم عرضته عليكم،  فقال سفهاؤهم: لا حاجة  لنا أن تحدثنا عنه بشيء، وقال ذوو الرأي: منهم: هات  ما سمعته، قال: سمعته  يقول كذا وكذا، فقال عروة بن مسعود الثقفي: إن هذا قد  عرض عليكم خطة رشد،  فاقبلوها، ودعوني آته، فقالوا: ائته، فأتاه، فجعل  يكلمه، فقال له النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم نحوا من قوله لبديل، فقال له عروة  عند ذلك: أي: محمد،  أرأيت لو استأصلت قومك، هل سمعت بأحد من العرب اجتاح  أهله قبلك؟ وإن تكن  الأخرى، فوالله إني لأرى وجوهاً، وأرى أوباشاً من  الناس، خليقاً أن يفروا  ويدعوك، فقال له أبو بكر: امصص بظر اللات، أنحن نفر  عنه وندعه؟ قال: من  ذا؟ قال: أبو بكر، قال: أما والذي نفسي بيده، لولا يد  كانت لك عندي لم  أجزك بها، لأجبتك. وجعل يكلم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وكلما كلمه أخذ  بلحيته، والمغيرة بن شعبة على رأس النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، ومعه السيف،  وعليه المغفر فكلما أهوى عروة إلى لحية النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، ضرب يده  بنعل السيف، وقال: أخِّر يدك عن لحية رسول الله صلى  الله عليه وسلم، فرفع  عروة رأسه، وقال: من ذا؟ قال: المغيرة بن شعبة، فقال:  أي: غُدَر، أولست  أسعى في غدرتك؟ وكان المغيرة صحب قوماً في الجاهلية،  فقتلهم وأخذ أموالهم،  ثم جاء فأسلم، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " أما  الإسلام فأقبل، وأما  المال فلست منه في شيء ". ثم إن عروة جعل يرمق أصحاب  رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فوالله إن تنخم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  نخامة، إلا وقعت في  كف رجل منهم، فدلك بها جلده ووجهه. وإذا أمرهم ابتدروا  إلى أمره، وإذا  توضأ، كادوا يقتتلون على وَضُوئِه، وإذا تكلم، خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده، وما  يُحِدُّون إليه النظر، تعظيماً له. فرجع عروة إلى  أصحابه، فقال: أي قوم،  والله لقد وفدت على الملوك، على كسرى، وقيصر،  والنجاشي، والله ما رأيت  ملكاً يعظمه أصحابه، ما يعظم أصحاب محمد محمداً،  والله ما تنخم نخامة إلا  وقعت في كف رجل منهم، فدلك بها وجهه وجلده، وإذا  أمرهم ابتدروا أمره، وإذا  توضأ كادوا يقتتلون على وضوئه، وإذا تكلم، خفضوا  أصواتهم عنده، وما  يُحِدُّون إليه النظر تعظيماً له، وقد عرض عليكم خطة رشد  فاقبلوها. فقال  رجل من بني كنانة: دعوني آته، فقالوا: ائته. فلما أشرف على  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: " هذا فلان،  وهو من قوم  يعظمون البدن فابعثوها له " فبعثوها فاستقبله القوم يلبون،  فلما رأى ذلك،  قال: سبحان الله، لا ينبغي لهؤلاء أن يصدوا عن البيت. فرجع  إلى أصحابه،  فقال: رأيت البدن قد قلدت وأشعرت، وما أرى أن يصدوا عن البيت  فقام مكرز بن  حفص، وقال: دعوني آته، فقالوا: ائته، فلما أشرف عليهم، قال  النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم: " هذا مكرز بن حفص، وهو رجل فاجر " ، فجعل يكلم  رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فبينا هو يكلمه، إذ جاء سهيل بن عمرو، فقال  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: " قد سهل لكم من أمركم " فقال: هات، اكتب بيننا  وبينك  كتاباً، فدعا الكاتب، فقال: " اكتب: بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم " ، فقال   سهيل: أما الرحمن، فوالله ما ندري ما هو، ولكن اكتب: " باسمك اللهم " كما   كنت تكتب، فقال المسلمون: والله لا نكتبها إلا بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم.   فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " اكتب باسمك اللهم ". ثم قال: " اكتب: هذا   ما قاضى عليه محمد رسول الله " فقال سهيل: فوالله لو نعلم أنك رسول الله،   ما صددناك عن البيت ولا قاتلناك، ولكن اكتب: محمد بن عبد الله، فقال  النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم: " إني رسول الله وإن كذبتموني، اكتب: محمد بن  عبد الله  " ، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " على أن تخلوا بيننا وبين  البيت  فنطوف به " ، فقال سهيل: والله لا تتحدث العرب أنا أخذنا ضغطة، ولكن  لك من  العام المقبل، فكتب. فقال سهيل: على أن لا يأتيك منا رجل، وإن كان  على  دينك، إلا رددته علينا. فقال المسلمون: سبحان الله، كيف يرد إلى  المشركين  وقد جاء مسلماً؟ فبينما هم كذلك إذ جاء أبو جندل بن سهيل يرسف في  قيوده، قد  خرج من أسفل مكة، حتى رمى بنفسه بين أظهر المسلمين، فقال سهيل:  هذا يا  محمد أول ما قاضيتك عليه، أن ترده، فقال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم: " إنا  لم نقض الكتاب بعد " ، فقال: فوالله إذاً لا أصالحك على شيء  أبداً، فقال  النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم: " فأجزه لي " ، فقال: ما أنا  بمجيزه، فقال: "  بلى فافعل " ، قال: ما أنا بفاعل، قال مكرز: قد أجزناه.  فقال أبو جندل: يا  معشر المسلمين، أرد إلى المشركين وقد جئت مسلماً، ألا  ترون ما لقيت؟ وكان  قد عذب في الله عذاباً شديداً. قال عمر بن الخطاب:  والله ما شككت منذ أسلمت  إلا يومئذ، فأتيت النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  فقلت: يا رسول الله ألست نبي  الله؟ قال: " بلى ". قلت: ألسنا على الحق،  وعدونا على الباطل؟ قال: " بلى "  فقلت: علام نعطي الدنية في ديننا ونرجع  ولما يحكم الله بيننا وبين  أعدائنا؟ فقال: " إني رسول الله، وهو ناصري،  ولست أعصيه " ، قلت: أولست كنت  تحدثنا أنا سنأتي البيت ونطوف به؟ قال: "  بلى، أفأخبرتك أنك تأتيه العام؟ "  قلت: لا، قال: " فإنك آتيه ومطوف به ".  قال: فأتيت أبا بكر، فقلت له كما  قلت لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ورد  عليه أبو بكر كما رد عليه رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم سواء، وزاد:  فاستمسك بغرزه حتى تموت، فوالله إنه  لعلى الحق، قال عمر: فعملت لذلك  أعمالاً. فلما فرغ من قضية الكتاب، قال  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "  قوموا وانحروا، ثم احلقوا " ، فوالله ما  قام منهم رجل حتى قال ثلاث مرات،  فلما لم يقم منهم أحد، قام فدخل على أم  سلمة، فذكر لها ما لقي من الناس،  فقالت: يا رسول الله أتحب ذلك؟ اخرج، ثم  لا تكلم أحداً كلمة حتى تنحر  بدنك، وتدعو حالقك فيحلق لك، فقام فخرج، فلم  يكلم أحداً منهم حتى فعل ذلك،  نحر بدنه، ودعا حالقه فحلقه، فلما رأى الناس  ذلك، قاموا فنحروا، وجعل  بعضهم يحلق بعضاً، حتى كاد بعضهم يقتل بعضاً غماً،  ثم جاءت نسوة مؤمنات،  فأنزل الله عز وجل: { إِذَا جَآءَكُمُ  ٱلْمُؤْمِنَاتُ مُهَاجِرَاتٍ } حتى  بلغ { بِعِصَمِ ٱلْكَوَافِرِ }  [الممتحنة: 10] فطلَّق عمر يومئذ امرأتين  كانتا له في الشرك، فتزوج إحداهما  معاوية، والأخرى صفوان بن أمية، ثم رجع  إلى المدينة. وفي مرجعه أنزل الله  عليه: { إِنَّا فَتَحْنَا لَكَ فَتْحاً  مُّبِيناً } [الفتح: 1] إلى آخرها،  فقال عمر: أفتح هو يا رسول الله؟ فقال:  " نعم " ، فقال الصحابة: هنيئاً لك  يا رسول الله، فما لنا؟ فأنزل الله عز  وجل: { هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنزَلَ  ٱلسَّكِينَةَ فِي قُلُوبِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ }  [الفتح: 4] " 
الآية. انتهى.
*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (545)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجرات
من الأية(1)الى الأية(8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجرات
**
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يَدَيِ ٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ   وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ عَلِيمٌ } 1 { يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ   ٱلنَّبِيِّ وَلاَ تَجْهَرُواْ لَهُ بِٱلْقَوْلِ كَجَهْرِ بَعْضِكُمْ   لِبَعْضٍ أَن تَحْبَطَ أَعْمَالُكُمْ وَأَنتُمْ لاَ تَشْعُرُونَ } 2 { إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ يَغُضُّونَ أَصْوَاتَهُمْ عِندَ رَسُولِ ٱللَّهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ   ٱلَّذِينَ ٱمْتَحَنَ ٱللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ لِلتَّقْوَىٰ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ   وَأَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ }3
*

هذا   متضمن للأدب مع الله تعالى، ومع رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والتعظيم   له ، واحترامه، وإكرامه، فأمر [الله] عباده المؤمنين، بما يقتضيه الإيمان،   بالله وبرسوله، من امتثال أوامر الله، واجتناب نواهيه، وأن يكونوا ماشين   خلف أوامر الله، متبعين لسنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم في جميع  أمورهم،  و [أن] لا يتقدموا بين يدي الله ورسوله، ولا يقولوا حتى يقول، ولا  يأمروا  حتى يأمر، فإن هذا حقيقة الأدب الواجب مع الله ورسوله، وهو عنوان  سعادة  العبد وفلاحه، وبفواته تفوته السعادة الأبدية والنعيم السرمدي، وفي  هذا،  النهي [الشديد] عن تقديم قول غير الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم على  قوله، فإنه  متى استبانت سنة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وجب اتباعها،  وتقديمها على  غيرها، كائناً ما كان. ثم أمر الله بتقواه عموماً، وهي كما  قال طلق بن  حبيب: أن تعمل بطاعة الله على نور من الله، ترجو ثواب الله،  وأن تترك معصية  الله على نور من الله، تخشى عقاب الله. وقوله: { إِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ }  أي: لجميع الأصوات في جميع الأوقات، في خفي المواضع  والجهات، { عَلِيمٌ }  بالظواهر والبواطن، والسوابق واللواحق، والواجبات  والمستحيلات والممكنات.  وفي ذكر الاسمين الكريمين - بعد النهي عن التقدم  بين يدي الله ورسوله  والأمر بتقواه - حث على امتثال تلك الأوامر الحسنة،  والآداب المستحسنة،  وترهيب عن عدم الامتثال. ثم قال تعالى: { يٰأَيُّهَا  ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ  لاَ تَرْفَعُوۤاْ أَصْوَاتَكُمْ فَوْقَ صَوْتِ  ٱلنَّبِيِّ وَلاَ  تَجْهَرُواْ لَهُ بِٱلْقَوْلِ } وهذا أدب مع رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم  في خطابه، أي: لا يرفع المخاطب له صوته معه فوق صوته،  ولا يجهر له بالقول،  بل يغض الصوت، ويخاطبه بأدب ولين، وتعظيم وتكريم،  وإجلال وإعظام، ولا يكون  الرسول كأحدهم، بل يميزوه في خطابهم، كما تميز عن  غيره في وجوب حقه على  الأمة، ووجوب الإيمان به، والحب الذي لا يتم  الإيمان إلا به، فإن في عدم  القيام بذلك محذوراً، وخشية أن يحبط عمل العبد  وهو لا يشعر، كما أن الأدب  معه من أسباب [حصول الثواب و] قبول الأعمال.  ثم مدح من غض صوته عند رسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، بأن الله امتحن  قلوبهم للتقوى أي: ابتلاها  واختبرها، فظهرت نتيجة ذلك، بأن صلحت قلوبهم  للتقوى، ثم وعدهم المغفرة  لذنوبهم المتضمنة لزوال الشر والمكروه، والأجر  العظيم، الذي لا يعلم وصفه  إلا الله تعالى، وفي الأجر العظيم وجود  المحبوب، وفي هذا دليل على أن الله  يمتحن القلوب، بالأمر والنهي والمحن،  فمن لازم أمر الله، واتبع رضاه، وسارع  إلى ذلك، وقدمه على هواه، تمحض  وتمحص للتقوى، وصار قلبه صالحاً لها، ومن  لم يكن كذلك، علم أنه لا يصلح  للتقوى.

*{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يُنَادُونَكَ مِن وَرَآءِ ٱلْحُجُرَاتِ أَكْثَرُهُمْ لاَ يَعْقِلُونَ } 4 { وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ صَبَرُواْ حَتَّىٰ تَخْرُجَ إِلَيْهِمْ لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }5
*

نزلت   هذه الآيات الكريمات في أناس من الأعراب، الذين وصفهم الله تعالى  بالجفاء،  وأنهم أجدر أن لا يعلموا حدود ما أنزل الله على رسوله، قدموا  وافدين على  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فوجدوه في بيته وحجرات نسائه،  فلم يصبروا  ويتأدبوا حتى يخرج، بل نادوه: يا محمد يا محمد، [أي: اخرج  إلينا]، فذمهم  الله بعدم العقل، حيث لم يعقلوا عن الله الأدب مع رسوله  واحترامه، كما أن  من العقل وعلامته استعمال الأدب. فأدب العبد، عنوان  عقله، وأن الله مريد به  الخير، ولهذا قال: { وَلَوْ أَنَّهُمْ صَبَرُواْ  حَتَّىٰ تَخْرُجَ  إِلَيْهِمْ لَكَانَ خَيْراً لَّهُمْ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ  رَّحِيمٌ } أي: غفور  لما صدر عن عباده من الذنوب والإخلال بالآداب، رحيم  بهم، حيث لم يعاجلهم  بذنوبهم بالعقوبات والمثلات.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِن جَآءَكُمْ فَاسِقٌ بِنَبَإٍ فَتَبَيَّنُوۤاْ أَن   تُصِيبُواْ قَوْمًا بِجَهَالَةٍ فَتُصْبِحُواْ عَلَىٰ مَا فَعَلْتُمْ   نَادِمِينَ }6
*

وهذا   أيضاً من الآداب التي على أولي الألباب التأدب بها واستعمالها، وهو أنه   إذا أخبرهم فاسق بخبر أن يتثبتوا في خبره، ولا يأخذوه مجرداً، فإن في ذلك   خطراً كبيراً، ووقوعاً في الإثم، فإن خبره إذا جعل بمنزلة خبر الصادق   العدل، حكم بموجب ذلك ومقتضاه، فحصل من تلف النفوس والأموال بغير حق بسبب   ذلك الخبر ما يكون سبباً للندامة، بل الواجب عند خبر الفاسق، التثبت   والتبين، فإن دلت الدلائل والقرائن على صدقه، عمل به وصدق، وإن دلت على   كذبه، كُذِّب، ولم يعمل به، ففيه دليل على أن خبر الصادق مقبول، وخبر   الكاذب مردود، وخبر الفاسق متوقف فيه كما ذكرنا، ولهذا كان السلف يقبلون   روايات كثير [من] الخوارج، المعروفين بالصدق، ولو كانوا فساقاً.
*{ وَٱعْلَمُوۤاْ   أَنَّ فِيكُمْ رَسُولَ ٱللَّهِ لَوْ يُطِيعُكُمْ فِي كَثِيرٍ مِّنَ   ٱلأَمْرِ لَعَنِتُّمْ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ حَبَّبَ إِلَيْكُمُ ٱلإِيمَانَ   وَزَيَّنَهُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَكَرَّهَ إِلَيْكُمُ ٱلْكُفْرَ وَٱلْفُسُوقَ   وَٱلْعِصْيَانَ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلرَّاشِدُونَ } 7 { فَضْلاً مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَنِعْمَةً وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ }8
*

أي:   ليكن لديكم معلوماً أن رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أظهركم، وهو   الرسول الكريم، البار، الراشد، الذي يريد بكم الخير وينصح لكم، وتريدون   لأنفسكم من الشر والمضرة ما لا يوافقكم الرسول عليه، ولو يطيعكم في كثير من   الأمر لشق عليكم وأعنتكم، ولكن الرسول يرشدكم، والله تعالى يحبب إليكم   الإيمان، ويزينه في قلوبكم، بما أودع الله في قلوبكم من محبة الحق وإيثاره،   وبما ينصب على الحق من الشواهد، والأدلة الدالة على صحته، وقبول القلوب   والفطر له، وبما يفعله تعالى بكم من توفيقه للإنابة إليه، ويكرّه إليكم   الكفر والفسوق أي: الذنوب الكبار، والعصيان: هي ما دون ذلك من الذنوب، بما   أودع في قلوبكم من كراهة الشر، وعدم إرادة فعله، وبما نصبه من الأدلة   والشواهد على فساده وعدم قبول الفطر له، وبما يجعله الله من الكراهة في   القلوب له. { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ } أي: الذين زين الله الإيمان في قلوبهم، وحببه   إليهم، وكره إليهم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان { هُمُ ٱلرَّاشِدُونَ } أي:   الذين صلحت علومهم وأعمالهم، واستقاموا على الدين القويم، والصراط   المستقيم. وضدهم الغاوون، الذين حبب إليهم الكفر والفسوق والعصيان، وكره   إليهم الإيمان، والذنب ذنبهم، فإنهم لما فسقوا طبع الله على قلوبهم، ولما*{ زَاغُوۤاْ أَزَاغَ ٱللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ }* [الصف:   5] ولما لم يؤمنوا بالحق لما جاءهم أول مرة، قلب الله أفئدتهم. وقوله: {   فَضْلاً مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَنِعْمَةً } أي: ذلك الخير الذي حصل لهم، هو بفضل   الله عليهم وإحسانه، لا بحولهم وقوتهم. { وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ } أي:   عليم بمن يشكر النعمة فيوفقه لها، ممن لا يشكرها، ولا تليق به، فيضع فضله   حيث تقتضيه حكمته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (546)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجرات
من الأية(9)الى الأية(13)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجرات
**{ وَإِن  طَآئِفَتَانِ مِنَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ ٱقْتَتَلُواْ فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا  فَإِن بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَىٰ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ فَقَاتِلُواْ ٱلَّتِي  تَبْغِي حَتَّىٰ تَفِيۤءَ إِلَىٰ أَمْرِ ٱللَّهِ فَإِن فَآءَتْ  فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا بِٱلْعَدْلِ وَأَقْسِطُوۤاْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُقْسِطِينَ } 9 { إِنَّمَا ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَ أَخَوَيْكُمْ وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ }10
*هذا  متضمن لنهي المؤمنين [عن] أن يبغي بعضهم على بعض، ويقاتل بعضهم بعضاً،  وأنه إذا اقتتلت طائفتان من المؤمنين، فإن على غيرهم من المؤمنين أن  يتلافوا هذا الشر الكبير، بالإصلاح بينهم، والتوسط بذلك على أكمل وجه يقع  به الصلح، ويسلكوا الطريق الموصلة إلى ذلك، فإن صلحتا فبها ونعمت، وإن {  بَغَتْ إِحْدَاهُمَا عَلَىٰ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ فَقَاتِلُواْ ٱلَّتِي تَبْغِي  حَتَّىٰ تَفِيۤءَ إِلَىٰ أَمْرِ ٱللَّهِ } أي: ترجع إلى ما حد الله ورسوله،  من فعل الخير وترك الشر، الذي من أعظمه الاقتتال، [وقوله] { فَإِن فَآءَتْ  فَأَصْلِحُواْ بَيْنَهُمَا بِٱلْعَدْلِ } هذا أمر بالصلح، وبالعدل في  الصلح، فإن الصلح قد يوجد، ولكن لا يكون بالعدل، بل بالظلم والحيف على أحد  الخصمين، فهذا ليس هو الصلح المأمور به، فيجب أن لا يراعى أحدهما لقرابة،  أو وطن، أو غير ذلك من المقاصد والأغراض، التي توجب العدول عن العدل، {  إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُقْسِطِينَ } أي: العادلين في حكمهم بين الناس  وفي جميع الولايات التي تولوها، حتى إنه قد يدخل في ذلك عدل الرجل في أهله  وعياله في أدائه حقوقهم، وفي الحديث الصحيح:* " المقسطون عند الله على منابر من نور الذين يعدلون في حكمهم وأهليهم وما ولوا ".
*{  إِنَّمَا ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ إِخْوَةٌ } هذا عقد عقده الله بين المؤمنين، أنه  إذا وجد من أي شخص كان في مشرق الأرض ومغربها، الإيمان بالله وملائكته  وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر، فإنه أخ للمؤمنين، أخوة توجب أن يحب له المؤمنون  ما يحبون لأنفسهم، ويكرهون له ما يكرهون لأنفسهم، ولهذا قال النبي صلى  الله عليه وسلم آمراً بحقوق الأخوة الإيمانية:*  " لا تحاسدوا، ولا تناجشوا، ولا تباغضوا، ولا يبعْ أحدكم على بيع بعض،  وكونوا عباد الله إخواناً، المؤمن أخو المؤمن، لا يظلمه، ولا يخذله، ولا  يحقره ".
*وقال صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " " المؤمن للمؤمن كالبنيان يشد بعضه بعضاً " وشبك صلى الله عليه وسلم بين أصابعه ".
*ولقد  أمر الله ورسوله بالقيام بحقوق المؤمنين بعضهم لبعض، وبما به يحصل التآلف  والتوادد والتواصل بينهم، كل هذا تأييد لحقوق بعضهم على بعض، فمن ذلك، إذا  وقع الاقتتال بينهم، الموجب لتفرق القلوب وتباغضها [وتدابرها]، فليصلح  المؤمنون بين إخوانهم، وليسعوا فيما به يزول شنآنهم. ثم أمر بالتقوى  عموماً، ورتب على القيام بحقوق المؤمنين وبتقوى الله، الرحمة [فقال: {  لَعَلَّكُمْ تُرْحَمُونَ } ]، وإذا حصلت الرحمة حصل خير الدنيا والآخرة،  ودلّ ذلك على أن عدم القيام بحقوق المؤمنين، من أعظم حواجب الرحمة. وفي  هاتين الآيتين من الفوائد، غير ما تقدم: أن الاقتتال بين المؤمنين مناف  للأخوة الإيمانية، ولهذا كان من أكبر الكبائر، وأن الإيمان والأخوة  الإيمانية لا تزول مع وجود القتال كغيره من الذنوب الكبار التي دون الشرك،  وعلى ذلك مذهب أهل السنة والجماعة، وعلى وجوب الإصلاح بين المؤمنين بالعدل،  وعلى وجوب قتال البغاة حتى يرجعوا إلى أمر الله، وعلى أنهم لو رجعوا لغير  أمر الله، بأن رجعوا على وجه لا يجوز الإقرار عليه والتزامه، أنه لا يجوز  ذلك، وأن أموالهم معصومة، لأن الله أباح دماءهم وقت استمرارهم على بغيهم  خاصة، دون أموالهم.

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا  ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِّن قَوْمٍ عَسَىٰ أَن  يَكُونُواْ خَيْراً مِّنْهُمْ وَلاَ نِسَآءٌ مِّن نِّسَآءٍ عَسَىٰ أَن  يَكُنَّ خَيْراً مِّنْهُنَّ وَلاَ تَلْمِزُوۤاْ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَلاَ  تَنَابَزُواْ بِٱلأَلْقَابِ بِئْسَ ٱلاسْمُ ٱلْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ ٱلإَيمَانِ  وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ }11
*وهذا  أيضاً من حقوق المؤمنين بعضهم على بعض، أن { لاَ يَسْخَرْ قَوْمٌ مِّن  قَوْمٍ } بكل كلام، وقول، وفعل دال على تحقير الأخ المسلم، فإن ذلك حرام لا  يجوز، وهو دال على إعجاب الساخر بنفسه، وعسى أن يكون المسخور به خيراً من  الساخر، كما هو الغالب والواقع، فإن السخرية لا تقع إلا من قلب ممتلئ من  مساوئ الأخلاق، مُتَحَلٍّ بكل خلق ذميم، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم:* " بحسب امرئ من الشر أن يحقر أخاه المسلم ".
*ثم  قال: { وَلاَ تَلْمِزُوۤاْ أَنفُسَكُمْ } أي: لا يعب بعضكم على بعض،  واللمز بالقول، والهمز بالفعل، وكلاهما منهي عنه حرام، متوعد عليه بالنار.  
كما قال تعالى:*{ ويْلٌ لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ }* الآية  [الهمزة: 1]، وسمى الأخ المؤمن نفساً لأخيه، لأن المؤمنين ينبغي أن يكون  هكذا حالهم كالجسد الواحد، ولأنه إذا همز غيره، أوجب للغير أن يهمزه، فيكون  هو المتسبب لذلك. { وَلاَ تَنَابَزُواْ بِٱلأَلْقَابِ } أي: لا يعير أحدكم  أخاه، ويلقبه بلقب ذمٍ يكره أن يطلق عليه، وهذا هو التنابز، وأما الألقاب  غير المذمومة، فلا تدخل في هذا.
 { بِئْسَ ٱلاسْمُ ٱلْفُسُوقُ بَعْدَ  ٱلإَيمَانِ } أي: بئسما تبدلتم عن الإيمان والعمل بشرائعه، وما تقتضيه  بالإعراض عن أوامره ونواهيه، باسم الفسوق والعصيان، الذي هو التنابز  بالألقاب.
 { وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ } فهذا  [هو] الواجب على العبد، أن يتوب إلى الله تعالى، ويخرج من حق أخيه المسلم،  باستحلاله والاستغفار، والمدح له مقابلة [على] ذمه. 
{ وَمَن لَّمْ يَتُبْ  فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ } فالناس قسمان: ظالم لنفسه غير تائب،  وتائب مفلح، ولا ثَمَّ قسم ثالث غيرهما.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا  ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱجْتَنِبُواْ كَثِيراً مِّنَ ٱلظَّنِّ إِنَّ بَعْضَ  ٱلظَّنِّ إِثْمٌ وَلاَ تَجَسَّسُواْ وَلاَ يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضاً  أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتاً فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ  وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ }12
*نهى  الله تعالى عن كثير من الظن السوء بالمؤمنين، فـ { إِنَّ بَعْضَ ٱلظَّنِّ  إِثْمٌ } وذلك كالظن الخالي من الحقيقة والقرينة، وكظن السوء، الذي يقترن  به كثير من الأقوال، والأفعال المحرمة، فإن بقاء ظن السوء بالقلب، لا يقتصر  صاحبه على مجرد ذلك، بل لا يزال به، حتى يقول ما لا ينبغي، ويفعل ما لا  ينبغي، وفي ذلك أيضاً إساءة الظن بالمسلم، وبغضه وعداوته المأمور بخلاف ذلك  منه. { وَلاَ تَجَسَّسُواْ } أي: لا تفتشوا عن عورات المسلمين، ولا  تتبعوها، واتركوا المسلم على حاله، واستعملوا التغافل عن أحواله، التي إذا  فتشت ظهر منها ما لا ينبغي. { وَلاَ يَغْتَب بَّعْضُكُم بَعْضاً } والغيبة  كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " ذكرك أخاك بما يكره ولو كان فيه ".
*ثم  ذكر مثلاً منفراً عن الغيبة، فقال: { أَيُحِبُّ أَحَدُكُمْ أَن يَأْكُلَ  لَحْمَ أَخِيهِ مَيْتاً فَكَرِهْتُمُوهُ } شبه أكل لحمه ميتاً المكروه  للنفوس [غاية الكراهة] باغتيابه، فكما أنكم تكرهون أكل لحمه، وخصوصاً إذا  كان ميتاً، فاقد الروح، فكذلك، [فلتكرهوا] غيبته وأكل لحمه حياً. 
{  وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ تَوَّابٌ رَّحِيمٌ } والتواب الذي يأذن  بتوبة عبده فيوفقه لها، ثم يتوب عليه بقبول توبته، رحيم بعباده، حيث دعاهم  إلى ما ينفعهم، وقبل منهم التوبة، وفي هذه الآية دليل على التحذير الشديد  من الغيبة، وأن الغيبة من الكبائر، لأن الله شبهها بأكل لحم الميت، وذلك من  الكبائر.

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا  ٱلنَّاسُ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاكُم مِّن ذَكَرٍ وَأُنْثَىٰ وَجَعَلْنَاكُمْ  شُعُوباً وَقَبَآئِلَ لِتَعَارَفُوۤاْ إِنَّ أَكْرَمَكُمْ عَندَ ٱللَّهِ  أَتْقَاكُمْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلِيمٌ خَبِيرٌ }13
*يخبر  تعالى أنه خلق بني آدم من أصل واحد، وجنس واحد، وكلهم من ذكر وأنثى،  ويرجعون جميعهم إلى آدم وحواء، ولكن الله [تعالى] بث منهما رجالاً كثيراً  ونساءً، وفرقهم، وجعلهم شعوباً وقبائل أي: قبائل صغاراً وكباراً، وذلك لأجل  أن يتعارفوا، فإنهم لو استقل كل واحد منهم بنفسه، لم يحصل بذلك التعارف  الذي يترتب عليه التناصر والتعاون، والتوارث، والقيام بحقوق الأقارب، ولكن  الله جعلهم شعوباً وقبائل، لأجل أن تحصل هذه الأمور وغيرها مما يتوقف على  التعارف، ولحوق الأنساب، ولكن الكرم بالتقوى، فأكرمهم عند الله أتقاهم، وهو  أكثرهم طاعةً وانكفافاً عن المعاصي، لا أكثرهم قرابة وقوماً، ولا أشرفهم  نسباً، ولكن الله تعالى عليم خبير، يعلم من يقوم منهم بتقوى الله ظاهراً  وباطناً، ممن يقوم بذلك ظاهراً لا باطناً، فيجازي كلاً بما يستحق. وفي هذه  الآية دليل على أن معرفة الأنساب مطلوبة مشروعة، لأن الله جعلهم شعوباً  وقبائل لأجل ذلك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (547)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الحجرات
من الأية(14)الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الحجرات

**{ قَالَتِ  ٱلأَعْرَابُ آمَنَّا قُل لَّمْ تُؤْمِنُواْ وَلَـٰكِن قُولُوۤاْ  أَسْلَمْنَا وَلَمَّا يَدْخُلِ ٱلإِيمَانُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ وَإِن  تُطِيعُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ لاَ يَلِتْكُمْ مِّنْ أَعْمَالِكُمْ  شَيْئاً إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 14 { إِنَّمَا  ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ لَمْ  يَرْتَابُواْ وَجَاهَدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ  ٱللَّهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلصَّادِقُونَ } 15 { قُلْ  أَتُعَلِّمُونَ ٱللَّهَ بِدِينِكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَٱللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } 16 { يَمُنُّونَ  عَلَيْكَ أَنْ أَسْلَمُواْ قُل لاَّ تَمُنُّواْ عَلَيَّ إِسْلاَمَكُمْ  بَلِ ٱللَّهُ يَمُنُّ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ هَداكُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ إِن كُنْتُمْ  صَادِقِينَ } 17 { إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَٱللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ }18
*يخبر  تعالى عن مقالة الأعراب الذين دخلوا في الإسلام في عهد رسول الله صلى الله  عليه وسلم دخولاً من غير بصيرة، ولا قيام بما يجب ويقتضيه الإيمان، أنهم  ادعوا مع هذا وقالوا: آمنا أي: إيماناً كاملاً، مستوفياً لجميع أموره هذا  موجب هذا الكلام، فأمر الله رسوله أن يرد عليهم، فقال: { قُل لَّمْ  تُؤْمِنُواْ } أي: لا تدَّعوا لأنفسكم مقام الإيمان، ظاهراً وباطناً،  كاملاً.
 { وَلَـٰكِن قُولُوۤاْ أَسْلَمْنَا } أي: دخلنا في الإسلام،  واقتصروا على ذلك.
 { وَ } السبب في ذلك، أنه { لَمَّا يَدْخُلِ ٱلإِيمَانُ  فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ } وإنما آمنتم خوفاً، أو رجاءً أو نحو ذلك، مما هو السبب  في إيمانكم، فلذلك لم تدخل بشاشة الإيمان في قلوبكم، وفي قوله: { لَمَّا  يَدْخُلِ ٱلإِيمَانُ فِي قُلُوبِكُمْ } أي: وقت هذا الكلام الذي صدر منكم،  فكان فيه إشارة إلى أحوالهم بعد ذلك، فإن كثيراً منهم، مَنَّ الله عليهم  بالإيمان الحقيقي، والجهاد في سبيل الله، { وَإِن تُطِيعُواْ ٱللَّهَ  وَرَسُولَهُ } بفعل خير، أو ترك شر { لاَ يَلِتْكُمْ مِّنْ أَعْمَالِكُمْ  شَيْئاً } أي: لا ينقصكم منها مثقال ذرة، بل يوفيكم إياها أكمل ما تكون لا  تفقدون منها صغيراً ولا كبيراً، { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } أي:  غفور لمن تاب إليه وأناب، رحيم به، حيث قبل توبته.
 { إِنَّمَا  ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ } أي: على الحقيقة { ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَرْتَابُواْ وَجَاهَدُواْ بِأَمْوَالِهِمْ  وَأَنفُسِهِمْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ } أي: من جمعوا بين الإيمان والجهاد في  سبيله، فإن من جاهد الكفار، دلّ ذلك على الإيمان التام في القلب، لأن من  جاهد غيره على الإسلام، والقيام بشرائعه، فجهاده لنفسه على ذلك، من باب  أولى وأحرى ولأن من لم يقو على الجهاد، فإن ذلك دليل على ضعف إيمانه، وشرط  تعالى في الإيمان عدم الريب، وهو الشك، لأن الإيمان النافع هو الجزم  اليقيني بما أمر الله بالإيمان به، الذي لا يعتريه شك بوجه من الوجوه.  
وقوله: { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلصَّادِقُونَ } أي: الذين صدقوا إيمانهم  بأعمالهم الجميلة، فإن الصدق دعوى كبيرة في كل شيء يدعى يحتاج صاحبه إلى  حجة وبرهان، وأعظم ذلك دعوى الإيمان الذي هو مدار السعادة، والفوز الأبدي،  والفلاح السرمدي، فمن ادعاه وقام بواجباته، ولوازمه، فهو الصادق المؤمن  حقاً، ومن لم يكن كذلك، علم أنه ليس بصادق في دعواه، وليس لدعواه فائدة،  فإن الإيمان في القلب لا يطلع عليه إلا الله تعالى. فإثباته ونفيه من باب  تعليم الله بما في القلب، وهذا سوء أدب، وظن بالله، ولهذا قال: { قُلْ  أَتُعَلِّمُونَ ٱللَّهَ بِدِينِكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي  ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَٱللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } وهذا  شامل للأشياء كلها، التي من جملتها ما في القلوب من الإيمان والكفران،  والبر والفجور، فإنه تعالى يعلم ذلك كله ويجازي عليه، إن خيراً فخير، وإن  شراً فشر.
هذه حالة من أحوال من  ادَّعى لنفسه الإيمان وليس به، فإنه إما أن يكون ذلك تعليماً لله، وقد علم  أنه عالم بكل شيء، وإما أن يكون قصدهم بهذا الكلام المنَّة على رسوله،  وأنهم قد بذلوا له [وتبرعوا] بما ليس من مصالحهم، بل هو من حظوظه الدنيوية،  وهذا تجمُّل بما لا يجمل، وفخر بما لا ينبغي لهم أن يفتخروا على رسوله به،  فإن المنّة لله تعالى عليهم، فكما أنه تعالى يمنّ عليهم بالخلق والرزق،  والنعم الظاهرة والباطنة، فمنَّته عليهم بهدايتهم إلى الإسلام، ومنَّته  عليهم بالإيمان، أعظم من كل شيء، ولهذا قال تعالى: { يَمُنُّونَ عَلَيْكَ  أَنْ أَسْلَمُواْ قُل لاَّ تَمُنُّواْ عَلَيَّ إِسْلاَمَكُمْ بَلِ ٱللَّهُ  يَمُنُّ عَلَيْكُمْ أَنْ هَداكُمْ لِلإِيمَانِ إِن كُنْتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }.
 {  إِنَّ اللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ غَيْبَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: الأمور  الخفية فيهما، التي تخفى على الخلق، كالذي في لجج البحار، ومهامه القفار،  وما جنَّه الليل أو واراه النهار، يعلم قطرات الأمطار، وحبَّات الرمال،  ومكنونات الصدور، وخبايا الأمور.*
{ وَمَا  تَسْقُطُ مِن وَرَقَةٍ إِلاَّ يَعْلَمُهَا وَلاَ حَبَّةٍ فِي ظُلُمَٰتِ  ٱلأَرْضِ وَلاَ رَطْبٍ وَلاَ يَابِسٍ إِلاَّ فِي كِتَٰبٍ مُّبِينٍ }* [الأنعام:  59].
 { وَٱللَّهُ بَصِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ } يحصي عليكم أعمالكم،  ويوفيكم إياها، ويجازيكم عليها بما تقتضيه رحمته الواسعة وحكمته البالغة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (548)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ق
من الأية(1)الى الأية(11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ق
**{ قۤ وَٱلْقُرْآنِ ٱلْمَجِيدِ } 1 { بَلْ عَجِبُوۤاْ أَن جَآءَهُمْ مُّنذِرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَقَالَ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ هَـٰذَا شَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ } 2 { أَءِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً ذَلِكَ رَجْعٌ بَعِيدٌ } 3 { قَدْ عَلِمْنَا مَا تَنقُصُ ٱلأَرْضُ مِنْهُمْ وَعِندَنَا كِتَابٌ حَفِيظٌ }4
*يقسم  تعالى بالقرآن المجيد أي: وسيع المعاني عظيمها، كثير الوجوه كثير البركات،  جزيل المبرات. والمجد: سعة الأوصاف وعظمتها، وأحق كلام يوصف بهذا، هذا  القرآن، الذي قد احتوى على علوم الأولين والآخرين، الذي حوى من الفصاحة  أكملها، ومن الألفاظ أجزلها، ومن المعاني أعمها وأحسنها، وهذا موجب لكمال  اتباعه و [سرعة] الانقياد له، وشكر الله على المنّة به.
 ولكن أكثر الناس لا  يقدر نعم الله قدرها، ولهذا قال تعالى: { بَلْ عَجِبُوۤاْ } أي: المكذبون  للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، { أَن جَآءَهُمْ مُّنذِرٌ مِّنْهُمْ } أي:  ينذرهم ما يضرهم، ويأمرهم بما ينفعهم، وهو من جنسهم، يمكنهم التلقي عنه،  ومعرفة أحواله وصدقه.
 فتعجبوا من أمر لا ينبغي لهم التعجب منه، بل يتعجب من  عقل من تعجب منه. { فَقَالَ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ } الذين حملهم كفرهم وتكذيبهم،  لا نقص بذكائهم وآرائهم. { هَـٰذَا شَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ } أي: مستغرب، وهم في  هذا الاستغراب بين أمرين: إما صادقون في [استغرابهم و] تعجبهم، فهذا يدلّ  على غاية جهلهم، وضعف عقولهم، بمنزلة المجنون الذي يستغرب كلام العاقل،  وبمنزلة الجبان الذي يتعجب من لقاء الفارس للفرسان، وبمنزلة البخيل الذي  يستغرب سخاء أهل السخاء، فأي ضرر يلحق من تعجب من هذه حاله؟ وهل تعجبه إلا  دليل على زيادة ظلمه وجهله؟ وإما أن يكونوا متعجبين، على وجه يعلمون خطأهم  فيه، فهذا من أعظم الظلم وأشنعه. 
ثم ذكر وجه تعجبهم، فقال: { أَءِذَا  مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً ذَلِكَ رَجْعٌ بَعِيدٌ } فقاسوا قدرة من هو على  كل شيء قدير، الكامل من كل وجه، بقدرة العبد الفقير العاجز من جميع الوجوه،  وقاسوا الجاهل الذي لا علم له، بمن هو بكل شيء عليم، الذي يعلم ما تنقص  الأرض من أجسادهم مدة مقامهم في برزخهم، وقد أحصى في كتابه الذي هو عنده  محفوظ عن التغيير والتبديل، كل ما يجري عليهم في حياتهم ومماتهم، وهذا  استدلالً بكمال علمه، وسعته التي لا يحيط بها إلا هو، على قدرته على إحياء  الموتى.
*{ بَلْ كَذَّبُواْ بِٱلْحَقِّ لَمَّا جَآءَهُمْ فَهُمْ فِيۤ أَمْرٍ مَّرِيجٍ }5
*أي:  { بَلْ } كلامهم الذي صدر منهم، إنما هو عناد وتكذيب للحق الذي هو أعلى  أنواع الصدق { لَمَّا جَآءَهُمْ فَهُمْ فِيۤ أَمْرٍ مَّرِيجٍ } أي: مختلط  مشتبه، لا يثبتون على شيء، ولا يستقر لهم قرار، فتارة يقولون عنك إنك ساحر،  وتارة مجنون، وتارة شاعر، وكذلك جعلوا القرآن عضين، كل قال فيه ما اقتضاه  رأيه الفاسد، وهكذا كل من كذب بالحق، فإنه في أمر مختلط، لا يدرى له وجهة  ولا قرار، [فترى أموره متناقضة مؤتفكة] كما أن من اتبع الحق وصدق به، قد  استقام أمره، واعتدل سبيله، وصدق فعله قيله.
*{ أَفَلَمْ يَنظُرُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱلسَّمَآءِ فَوْقَهُمْ كَيْفَ بَنَيْنَاهَا وَزَيَّنَّاهَا وَمَا لَهَا مِن فُرُوجٍ } 6 { وَٱلأَرْضَ مَدَدْنَاهَا وَأَلْقَيْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ وَأَنبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ } 7 { تَبْصِرَةً وَذِكْرَىٰ لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ مُّنِيبٍ } 8 { وَنَزَّلْنَا مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ مَآءً مُّبَٰرَكاً فَأَنبَتْنَا بِهِ جَنَّٰتٍ وَحَبَّ ٱلْحَصِيدِ } 9 { وَٱلنَّخْلَ بَاسِقَاتٍ لَّهَا طَلْعٌ نَّضِيدٌ } 10 { رِّزْقاً لِّلْعِبَادِ وَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَّيْتاً كَذَلِكَ ٱلْخُرُوجُ }11
*لما  ذكر تعالى حالة المكذبين وما ذمهم به، دعاهم إلى النظر في آياته الأفقية،  كي يعتبروا، ويستدلوا بها على ما جعلت أدلة عليه فقال: { أَفَلَمْ  يَنظُرُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱلسَّمَآءِ فَوْقَهُمْ } أي: لا يحتاج ذلك النظر إلى  كلفة وشد رحل، بل هو في غاية السهولة، فينظرون { كَيْفَ بَنَيْنَاهَا } قبة  مستوية الأرجاء، ثابتة البناء، مزينة بالنجوم الخنس، والجوار الكنس، التي  ضربت من الأفق إلى الأفق في غاية الحسن والملاحة، لا ترى فيها عيباً، ولا  فروجاً، ولا خلالاً، ولا إخلالاً.
 قد جعلها الله سقفاً لأهل الأرض، وأودع  فيها من مصالحهم الضرورية ما أودع.
 { وَ } إلى { ٱلأَرْضَ } كيف {  مَدَدْنَاهَا } ووسعناها، حتى أمكن كل حيوان السكون فيها والاستقرار،  والاستعداد لجميع مصالحه، وأرساها بالجبال، لتستقر من التزلزل والتموج، {  وَأَنبَتْنَا فِيهَا مِن كُلِّ زَوْجٍ بَهِيجٍ } أي: من كل صنف من أصناف  النبات التي تسر ناظرها، وتعجب مبصرها، وتقر عين رامقها، لأكل بني آدم،  وأكل بهائمهم ومنافعهم، وخص من تلك المنافع بالذكر، الجنات المشتملة على  الفواكه اللذيذة، من العنب والرمان والأترج والتفاح، وغير ذلك من أصناف  الفواكه، ومن النخيل الباسقات أي: الطوال، التي يطول نفعها وترتفع إلى  السماء، حتى تبلغ مبلغاً لا يبلغه كثير من الأشجار، فتخرج من الطلع النضيد،  في قنوانها ما هو رزق للعباد قوتاً وأدماً وفاكهة، يأكلون منه ويدخرون، هم  ومواشيهم وكذلك ما يخرج الله بالمطر، وما هو أثره من الأنهار التي على وجه  الأرض، والتي تحتها من حب الحصيد، أي: من الزرع المحصود، من بُرٍّ وشعير،  وذرة، وأرز، ودخن وغيره.
 فإن في النظر في هذه الأشياء { تَبْصِرَةً } يتبصر  بها من عمى الجهل، { وَذِكْرَىٰ } يتذكر بها، ما ينفع في الدين والدنيا،  ويتذكر بها ما أخبر الله به، وأخبرت به رسله، وليس ذلك لكل أحد، بل {  لِكُلِّ عَبْدٍ مُّنِيبٍ } إلى الله أي: مقبل عليه بالحب والخوف والرجاء،  وإجابة داعيه، وأما المكذب أو المعرض، فما تغني الآيات والنذر عن قوم لا  يؤمنون. وحاصل هذا، أن ما فيها من الخلق الباهر، والشدة والقوة، دليل على  كمال قدرة الله تعالى، وما فيها من الحسن والإتقان، وبديع الصنعة، وبديع  الخلقة، دليل على أن الله أحكم الحاكمين، وأنه بكل شيء عليم، وما فيها من  المنافع والمصالح للعباد، دليل على رحمة الله التي وسعت كل شيء، وجوده الذي  عم كل حي، وما فيها من عظم الخلقة وبديع النظام، دليل على أن الله تعالى  هو الواحد الأحد، الفرد الصمد، الذي لم يتخذ صاحبةً ولا ولداً، ولم يكن له  كفواً أحد، وأنه الذي لا تنبغي العبادة والذل [والحب] إلا له تعالى. 
وما  فيها من إحياء الأرض بعد موتها، دليل على إحياء الله الموتى، ليجازيهم  بأعمالهم، ولهذا قال: { وَأَحْيَيْنَا بِهِ بَلْدَةً مَّيْتاً كَذَلِكَ  ٱلْخُرُوجُ }. 
ولما ذكرهم بهذه الآيات السماوية والأرضية، خوَّفهم أخذات  الأمم، وألاَّ يستمروا على ما هم عليه من التكذيب، فيصيبهم ما أصاب إخوانهم  من المكذبين، فقال: { كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَأَصْحَابُ...  }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (549)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ق
من الأية(12)الى الأية(22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ق
**{ كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلرَّسِّ وَثَمُودُ } 12 { وَعَادٌ وَفِرْعَوْنُ وَإِخْوَانُ لُوطٍ } 13 { وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلأَيْكَةِ وَقَوْمُ تُّبَّعٍ كُلٌّ كَذَّبَ ٱلرُّسُلَ فَحَقَّ وَعِيدِ } 14 { أَفَعَيِينَا بِٱلْخَلْقِ ٱلأَوَّلِ بَلْ هُمْ فِي لَبْسٍ مِّنْ خَلْقٍ جَدِيدٍ }15
*أي:  كذب الذين من قبلهم من الأمم رسلهم الكرام وأنبياءهم العظام، كـ " نوح "  كذبه قومه، [وثمود كذبوا صالحاً]، وعاد، كذبوا " هوداً " ، وإخوان لوط  كذبوا " لوطاً " ، وأصحاب الأيكة كذبوا " شعيباً " ، وقوم تبع، وتبع كل ملك  ملك اليمن في الزمان السابق قبل الإسلام فقوم تبع كذبوا الرسول الذي أرسله  الله إليهم، ولم يخبرنا الله من هو ذلك الرسول، وأي تُبَّع من التبابعة،  لأنه - والله أعلم - كان مشهوراً عند العرب لكونهم من العرب العرباء، الذين  لا تخفى ماجرياتهم على العرب خصوصاً مثل هذه الحادثة العظيمة. فهؤلاء كلهم  كذبوا الرسل، الذين أرسلهم الله إليهم، فحق عليهم وعيد الله وعقوبته،  ولستم أيها المكذبون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، خيراً منهم، ولا رسلهم أكرم  على الله من رسولكم، فاحذروا جرمهم، لئلا يصيبكم ما أصابهم. ثم استدل  تعالى بالخلق الأول - وهو المنشأ الأول - على الخلق الآخر، وهو النشأة  الآخرة.
 فكما أنه الذي أوجدهم بعد العدم، كذلك يعيدهم بعد موتهم وصيرورتهم  إلى [الرفات] والرمم، فقال: { أَفَعَيِينَا } أي: أفعجزنا وضعفت قدرتنا {  بِٱلْخَلْقِ ٱلأَوَّلِ }؟ ليس الأمر كذلك، فلم نعجز ونَعْيَ عن ذلك، وليسوا  في شك من ذلك، وإنما هم في لبس من خلق جديد هذا الذي شكوا فيه، والتبس  عليهم أمره، مع أنه لا محل للبس فيه، لأن الإعادة أهون من الابتداء، كما  قال تعالى:*{ وَهُوَ ٱلَّذِي يَبْدَؤُاْ ٱلْخَلْقَ ثُمَّ يُعِيدُهُ وَهُوَ أَهْوَنُ عَلَيْهِ }* [الروم: 27].
*{ وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنسَانَ وَنَعْلَمُ مَا تُوَسْوِسُ بِهِ نَفْسُهُ وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنْ حَبْلِ ٱلْوَرِيدِ } 16 { إِذْ يَتَلَقَّى ٱلْمُتَلَقِّيَا  نِ عَنِ ٱلْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ ٱلشِّمَالِ قَعِيدٌ } 17 { مَّا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ }18
*يخبر  تعالى أنه المتفرد بخلق جنس الإنسان، ذكورهم وإناثهم، وأنه يعلم أحواله  وما يسرَّه، ويوسوس في صدره، وأنه أقرب إليه من حبل الوريد، الذي هو أقرب  شيء إلى الإنسان، وهو العرق المكتنف لثغرة النحر، وهذا مما يدعو الإنسان  إلى مراقبة خالقه، المطلع على ضميره وباطنه، القريب منه في جميع أحواله،  فيستحي منه أن يراه حيث نهاه، أو يفقده حيث أمره، وكذلك ينبغي له أن يجعل  الملائكة الكرام الكاتبين منه على بال، فيجلهم ويوقرهم، ويحذر أن يفعل أو  يقول ما يكتب عنه، مما لا يرضي رب العالمين، ولهذا قال: { إِذْ يَتَلَقَّى  ٱلْمُتَلَقِّيَا  نِ } أي: يتلقيان عن العبد أعماله كلها، واحد { عَنِ  ٱلْيَمِينِ } يكتب الحسنات، { وَ } الآخر { عَنِ ٱلشِّمَالِ } يكتب  السيئات، وكل منهما { قَعِيدٌ } بذلك متهيئ لعمله الذي أعد له، ملازم له {  مَّا يَلْفِظُ مِن قَوْلٍ } خير أو شر { إِلاَّ لَدَيْهِ رَقِيبٌ عَتِيدٌ }  أي: مراقب له، حاضر لحاله، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ * كِرَاماً كَاتِبِينَ * يَعْلَمُونَ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ }* [الانفطار: 10-12].
*{ وَجَاءَتْ سَكْرَةُ الْمَوْتِ بِالْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ مَا كُنتَ مِنْهُ تَحِيدُ } 19 { وَنُفِخَ فِي ٱلصُّورِ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلْوَعِيدِ } 20 { وَجَآءَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّعَهَا سَآئِقٌ وَشَهِيدٌ } 21 { لَّقَدْ كُنتَ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ هَـٰذَا فَكَشَفْنَا عَنكَ غِطَآءَكَ فَبَصَرُكَ ٱلْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ }22
*أي:  { وَجَاءَتْ } هذا الغافل المكذب بآيات الله { سَكْرَةُ الْمَوْتِ  بِالْحَقِّ } الذي لا مرد له ولا مناص، { ذَلِكَ مَا كُنتَ مِنْهُ تَحِيدُ }  أي: تتأخر وتنكص عنه، { وَنُفِخَ فِي ٱلصُّورِ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلْوَعِيدِ }  أي: اليوم الذي يلحق الظالمين ما أوعدهم الله به من العقاب، والمؤمنين ما  وعدهم به من الثواب. { وَجَآءَتْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّعَهَا سَآئِقٌ } يسوقها  إلى موقف القيامة، فلا يمكنها أن تتأخر عنه، { وَشَهِيدٌ } يشهد عليها  بأعمالها، خيرها وشرها، وهذا يدل على اعتناء الله بالعباد، وحفظه لأعمالهم،  ومجازاته لهم بالعدل، فهذا الأمر، مما يجب أن يجعله العبد منه على بال،  ولكن أكثر الناس غافلون، ولهذا قال: { لَّقَدْ كُنتَ فِي غَفْلَةٍ مِّنْ  هَـٰذَا } أي: يقال للمعرض المكذب يوم القيامة هذا الكلام توبيخاً، ولوماً  وتعنيفاً أي: لقد كنت مكذباً بهذا، تاركاً للعمل له فالآن { فَكَشَفْنَا  عَنكَ غِطَآءَكَ } الذي غطى قلبك، فكثر نومك، واستمر إعراضك، { فَبَصَرُكَ  ٱلْيَوْمَ حَدِيدٌ } ينظر ما يزعجه ويروعه من أنواع العذاب والنكال.
 أو هذا  خطاب من الله للعبد فإنه في الدنيا في غفلة عما خلق له، ولكنه يوم  القيامة، ينتبه ويزول عنه وسنه، ولكنّه في وقت لا يمكنه أن يتدارك الفارط،  ولا يستدرك الفائت، وهذا كله تخويف من الله للعباد، وترهيب، بذكر ما يكون  على المكذبين في ذلك اليوم العظيم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (550)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ق
من الأية(23)الى الأية(35)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ق
**{ وَقَالَ قَرِينُهُ هَـٰذَا مَا لَدَيَّ عَتِيدٌ } 23 { أَلْقِيَا فِي جَهَنَّمَ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ } 24 { مَّنَّاعٍ لِّلْخَيْرِ مُعْتَدٍ مُّرِيبٍ } 25 { ٱلَّذِي جَعَلَ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ فَأَلْقِيَاهُ فِي ٱلْعَذَابِ ٱلشَّدِيدِ } 26 { قَالَ قرِينُهُ رَبَّنَا مَآ أَطْغَيْتُهُ وَلَـٰكِن كَانَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ بَعِيدٍ } 27 { قَالَ لاَ تَخْتَصِمُواْ لَدَيَّ وَقَدْ قَدَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُم بِٱلْوَعِيدِ } 28 { مَا يُبَدَّلُ ٱلْقَوْلُ لَدَيَّ وَمَآ أَنَاْ بِظَلاَّمٍ لِّلْعَبِيدِ }29
*يقول  تعالى: { وَقَالَ قَرِينُهُ } أي: قرين هذا المكذب المعرض، من الملائكة،  الذين وكلهم الله على حفظه وحفظ أعماله، فيحضره يوم القيامة ويحضر أعماله  ويقول: { هَـٰذَا مَا لَدَيَّ عَتِيدٌ } أي: قد أحضرت ما جعلت عليه، من  حفظه وحفظ عمله، فيجازى بعمله.
 ويقال لمن استحق النار: { أَلْقِيَا فِي  جَهَنَّمَ كُلَّ كَفَّارٍ عَنِيدٍ } أي: كثير الكفر والعناد لآيات الله،  المكثر من المعاصي، المجترئ على المحارم والمآثم.
 { مَّنَّاعٍ لِّلْخَيْرِ }  أي: يمنع الخير الذي عنده، الذي أعظمه الإيمان بالله [وملائكته] وكتبه  ورسله مناع، لنفع ماله وبدنه، { مُعْتَدٍ } على عباد الله، وعلى حدوده، {  مُّرِيبٍ } أي: شاك في وعد الله ووعيده، فلا إيمان ولا إحسان ولكن وصفه  الكفر والعدوان، والشك والريب والشح، واتخاذ الآلهة من دون الرحمن، ولهذا  قال: { ٱلَّذِي جَعَلَ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ } أي: عبد معه غيره،  ممن لا يملك لنفسه نفعاً ولا ضراً، ولا موتاً ولا حياةً، ولا نشوراً، {  فَأَلْقِيَاهُ } أيها الملكان القرينان { فِي ٱلْعَذَابِ ٱلشَّدِيدِ } الذي  هو معظمها وأشدها وأشنعها. { قَالَ قرِينُهُ } الشيطان، متبرئاً منه،  حاملاً عليه إثمه: { رَبَّنَا مَآ أَطْغَيْتُهُ } لأني لم يكن لي عليه  سلطان ولا حجة ولا برهان، ولكن كان في الضلال البعيد، فهو الذي ضل وأبعد عن  الحق باختياره، كما قال في الآية الأخرى:*{ وَقَالَ  ٱلشَّيْطَانُ لَمَّا قُضِيَ ٱلأَمْرُ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ وَعَدَكُمْ وَعْدَ  ٱلْحَقِّ وَوَعَدتُّكُمْ فَأَخْلَفْتُكُم  ْ وَمَا كَانَ لِيَ عَلَيْكُمْ  مِّن سُلْطَانٍ إِلاَّ أَن دَعَوْتُكُمْ فَٱسْتَجَبْتُمْ لِي فَلاَ  تَلُومُونِي وَلُومُوۤاْ أَنفُسَكُمْ... }* الآية  [إبراهيم: 22]. 
قال الله تعالى مجيباً لاختصامهم: { لاَ تَخْتَصِمُواْ  لَدَيَّ } أي: لا فائدة في اختصامكم عندي، { وَ } الحال أني { وَقَدْ  قَدَّمْتُ إِلَيْكُم بِٱلْوَعِيدِ } أي: جاءتكم رسلي بالآيات البينات،  والحجج الواضحات، والبراهين الساطعات، فقامت عليكم حجتي، وانقطعت حجتكم،  وقدمتم عليَّ بما أسلفتم من الأعمال التي وجب جزاؤها. 
{ مَا يُبَدَّلُ  ٱلْقَوْلُ لَدَيَّ } أي: لا يمكن أن يخلف ما قاله الله وأخبر به، لأنه لا  أصدق من الله قيلاً، ولا أصدق حديثاً. { وَمَآ أَنَاْ بِظَلاَّمٍ  لِّلْعَبِيدِ } بل أجزيهم بما عملوا من خير وشر، فلا يزاد في سيئاتهم، ولا  ينقص من حسناتهم.
*{ يَوْمَ نَقُولُ لِجَهَنَّمَ هَلِ ٱمْتَلأَتِ وَتَقُولُ هَلْ مِن مَّزِيدٍ } 30 { وَأُزْلِفَتِ ٱلْجَنَّةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ غَيْرَ بَعِيدٍ } 31 { هَـٰذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ } 32 { مَّنْ خَشِيَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنَ بِٱلْغَيْبِ وَجَآءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُّنِيبٍ } 33 { ٱدْخُلُوهَا بِسَلاَمٍ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلُخُلُودِ } 34 { لَهُم مَّا يَشَآءُونَ فِيهَا وَلَدَيْنَا مَزِيدٌ }35
*يقول  تعالى مخوفاً لعباده: { يَوْمَ نَقُولُ لِجَهَنَّمَ هَلِ ٱمْتَلأَتِ }  وذلك من كثرة ما ألقي فيها، { وَتَقُولُ هَلْ مِن مَّزِيدٍ } أي: لا تزال  تطلب الزيادة من المجرمين العاصين، غضباً لربها، وغيظاً على الكافرين. وقد  وعدها الله ملأها، كما قال تعالى:*{ لأَمْلأَنَّ جَهَنَّمَ مِنَ ٱلْجِنَّةِ وَٱلنَّاسِ أَجْمَعِينَ }* [هود:  119] حتى يضع رب العزة عليها قدمه الكريمة المنزهة عن التشبيه، فينزوي  بعضها على بعض، وتقول: قط قط، قد اكتفيت وامتلأت. 
{ وَأُزْلِفَتِ  ٱلْجَنَّةُ } أي: قربت بحيث تشاهد وينظر ما فيها، من النعيم المقيم،  والحبرة والسرور، وإنما أزلفت وقربت، لأجل المتقين لربهم، التاركين للشرك،  صغيره وكبيره ، الممتثلين لأوامر ربهم، المنقادين له، ويقال لهم على وجه  التهنئة: { هَـٰذَا مَا تُوعَدُونَ لِكُلِّ أَوَّابٍ حَفِيظٍ } أي: هذه  الجنة وما فيها مما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، هي التي وعد الله كل أواب  أي: رجَّاع إلى الله في جميع الأوقات، بذكره وحبه، والاستعانة به، ودعائه  وخوفه ورجائه. { حَفِيظٍ } أي: يحافظ على ما أمر الله به، بامتثاله على وجه  الإخلاص والإكمال له، على أكمل الوجوه، حفيظ لحدوده. { مَّنْ خَشِيَ  ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنَ } أي: خافه على وجه المعرفة بربه، والرجاء لرحمته، ولازم على  خشية الله في حال غيبه أي: مغيبه عن أعين الناس، وهذه هي الخشية الحقيقية،  وأما خشيته في حال نظر الناس وحضورهم، فقد تكون رياء وسمعة، فلا تدل على  الخشية، وإنما الخشية النافعة، خشية الله في الغيب والشهادة ويحتمل أن  المراد بخشية الله بالغيب كالمراد بالإيمان بالغيب، وأن هذا مقابلٌ للشهادة  حيث يكون الإيمان والخشية ضرورياً لا اختيارياً، حيث يعاين العذاب وتأتي  آيات الله وهذا هو الظاهر. 
{ وَجَآءَ بِقَلْبٍ مُّنِيبٍ } أي: وصفه الإنابة  إلى مولاه، وانجذاب دواعيه إلى مراضيه، ويقال لهؤلاء الأتقياء الأبرار: {  ٱدْخُلُوهَا بِسَلاَمٍ } أي: دخولاً مقروناً بالسلامة من الآفات والشرور،  مأموناً فيه جميع مكاره الأمور، فلا انقطاع لنعيمهم ولا كدر ولا تنغيص، {  ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلُخُلُودِ } الذي لا زوال له ولا موت، ولا شيء من المكدرات.
 { لَهُم مَّا يَشَآءُونَ فِيهَا } أي: كل ما تعلقت به مشيئتهم فهو حاصل  فيها ولهم فوق ذلك { مَزِيدٌ } أي: ثواب يمدهم به الرحمن الرحيم، مما لا  عين رأت، ولا أذن سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر، وأعظم ذلك وأجلُّه وأفضله،  النظر إلى وجه الله الكريم، والتمتع بسماع كلامه، والتنعم بقربه، نسأل الله  تعالى أن يجعلنا منهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (551)
تفسير السعدى
سورة ق
من الأية(36)الى الأية(45)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة ق
**{ وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن قَرْنٍ هُمْ أَشَدُّ مِنْهُم بَطْشاً فَنَقَّبُواْ فِي ٱلْبِلاَدِ هَلْ مِن مَّحِيصٍ } 36 { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَىٰ لِمَن كَانَ لَهُ قَلْبٌ أَوْ أَلْقَى ٱلسَّمْعَ وَهُوَ شَهِيدٌ }37
*يقول  تعالى - مخوفاً للمشركين المكذبين للرسول:- { وَكَمْ أَهْلَكْنَا  قَبْلَهُمْ مِّن قَرْنٍ } أي: أمماً كثيرة هم أشد من هؤلاء بطشاً أي: قوةً  وآثاراً في الأرض.
 ولهذا قال: { فَنَقَّبُواْ فِي ٱلْبِلاَدِ } أي: بنوا  الحصون المنيعة والمنازل الرفيعة، وغرسوا الأشجار، وأجروا الأنهار، وزرعوا،  وعمروا، ودمَّروا، فلما كذَّبوا رسل الله، وجحدوا آيات الله، أخذهم الله  بالعقاب الأليم، والعذاب الشديد، فـ { هَلْ مِن مَّحِيصٍ } أي: لا مفر لهم  من عذاب الله حين نزل بهم ولا منقذ، فلم تغن عنهم قوتهم، ولا أموالهم، ولا  أولادهم.
 { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَذِكْرَىٰ لِمَن كَانَ لَهُ قَلْبٌ } أي: قلب  عظيم حيٌّ ذكيٌّ زكِيٌّ، فهذا إذا ورد عليه شيء من آيات الله، تذكر بها،  وانتفع فارتفع، وكذلك من ألقى سمعه إلى آيات الله، واستمعها استماعاً  يسترشد به، وقلبه { شَهِيدٌ } أي: حاضر، فهذا له أيضاً ذكرى وموعظة، وشفاء  وهدى.
 وأما المعرض، الذي لم يلق سمعه إلى الآيات، فهذا لا تفيده شيئاً،  لأنه لا قبول عنده، ولا تقتضي حكمة الله هداية من هذا وصفه ونعته.
*{ وَلَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ وَمَا مَسَّنَا مِن لُّغُوبٍ } 38 { فَٱصْبِرْ عَلَىٰ مَا يَقُولُونَ وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ قَبْلَ طُلُوعِ ٱلشَّمْسِ وَقَبْلَ ٱلْغُرُوبِ } 39 { وَمِنَ ٱللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْهُ وَأَدْبَارَ ٱلسُّجُودِ }40
*وهذا  إخبارٌ منه تعالى عن قدرته العظيمة، ومشيئته النافذة، التي أوجد بها أعظم  المخلوقات { ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا فِي سِتَّةِ  أَيَّامٍ } أوّلها يوم الأحد وآخرها يوم الجمعة، من غير تعب ولا نصب، ولا  لغوب، ولا إعياء، فالذي أوجدها - على كبرها وعظمتها - قادر على إحياء  الموتى، من باب أولى وأحرى. { فَٱصْبِرْ عَلَىٰ مَا يَقُولُونَ } من الذم  لك والتكذيب بما جئت به، واشتغل عنهم واله بطاعة ربك وتسبيحه، أول النهار  وآخره، وفي أوقات الليل، وأدبار الصلوات. فإن ذكر الله تعالى مُسلٍّ للنفس،  مؤنس لها، مُهوِّنٌ للصبر.
*{ وَٱسْتَمِعْ يَوْمَ يُنَادِ ٱلْمُنَادِ مِن مَّكَانٍ قَرِيبٍ } 41 { يَوْمَ يَسْمَعُونَ ٱلصَّيْحَةَ بِٱلْحَقِّ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلْخُرُوجِ } 42 { إِنَّا نَحْنُ نُحْيِـي وَنُمِيتُ وَإِلَيْنَا ٱلْمَصِيرُ } 43 { يَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ ٱلأَرْضُ عَنْهُمْ سِرَاعاً ذَلِكَ حَشْرٌ عَلَيْنَا يَسِيرٌ } 44 { نَّحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ وَمَآ أَنتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِجَبَّارٍ فَذَكِّرْ بِٱلْقُرْآنِ مَن يَخَافُ وَعِيدِ }45
*أي:  { وَٱسْتَمِعْ } بقلبك نداء المنادي وهو إسرافيل عليه السلام، حين ينفخ في  الصور { مِن مَّكَانٍ قَرِيبٍ } من الخلق { يَوْمَ يَسْمَعُونَ  ٱلصَّيْحَةَ } أي: كل الخلائق يسمعون تلك الصيحة المزعجة المهولة {  بِٱلْحَقِّ } الذي لا شك فيه ولا امتراء. { ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلْخُرُوجِ } من  القبور، الذي انفرد به القادر على كل شيء، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّا نَحْنُ  نُحْيِـي وَنُمِيتُ وَإِلَيْنَا ٱلْمَصِيرُ * يَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ ٱلأَرْضُ  عَنْهُمْ } أي: عن الأموات. { سِرَاعاً } أي: يسرعون لإجابة الداعي لهم إلى  موقف القيامة، { ذَلِكَ حَشْرٌ عَلَيْنَا يَسِيرٌ } أي: هيّن على الله،  يسير لا تعب فيه ولا كلفة، { نَّحْنُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يَقُولُونَ } لك مما  يحزنك من الأذى، وإذا كنا أعلم بذلك، فقد علمت كيف اعتناؤنا بك، وتيسيرنا  لأمورك، ونصرنا لك على أعدائك، فليفرح قلبك، ولتطمئن نفسك، ولتعلم أننا  أرحم بك وأرأف من نفسك، فلم يبق لك إلا انتظار وعد الله، والتأسِّي بأولي  العزم من رسل الله، { وَمَآ أَنتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِجَبَّارٍ } أي: مسلط عليهم*{ إِنَّمَآ أَنتَ مُنذِرٌ وَلِكُلِّ قَوْمٍ هَادٍ }* [الرعد:  7] ولهذا قال: { فَذَكِّرْ بِٱلْقُرْآنِ مَن يَخَافُ وَعِيدِ } والتذكير،  [هو] تذكير ما تقرر في العقول والفطر، من محبة الخير وإيثاره، وفعله، ومن  بغض الشر ومجانبته، وإنما يتذكر بالتذكير، من يخاف وعيد الله، وأما من لم  يخف الوعيد ولم يؤمن به، فهذا فائدة تذكيره إقامة الحجة عليه، لئلا يقول:*{ مَا جَآءَنَا مِن بَشِيرٍ وَلاَ نَذِيرٍ }* [المائدة: 19].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (552)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الذاريات
من الأية(1)الى الأية(14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الذاريات
**{ وَٱلذَّارِيَاتِ ذَرْواً } 1 { فَٱلْحَامِلاَتِ وِقْراً } 2 { فَٱلْجَارِيَاتِ يُسْراً } 3 { فَٱلْمُقَسِّمَا  تِ أَمْراً } 4 { إِنَّمَا تُوعَدُونَ لَصَادِقٌ } 5 { وَإِنَّ ٱلدِّينَ لَوَٱقِعٌ }6
*هذا  قسم من الله الصادق في قيله، بهذه المخلوقات العظيمة التي جعل الله فيها  من المصالح والمنافع ما جعل على أن وعده صدق، وأن الدين الذي هو يوم الجزاء  والمحاسبة على الأعمال، لواقع لا محالة، ما له من دافع، فإذا أخبر به  الصادق العظيم وأقسم عليه، وأقام الأدلة والبراهين عليه، فلم يكذب به  المكذبون، ويعرض عن العمل له العاملون. 
والمراد بالذاريات: هي الرياح التي  تذروا في هبوبها { ذَرْواً } بلينها، ولطفها، وقوتها، وإزعاجها، {  فَٱلْحَامِلاَتِ وِقْراً } السحاب، تحمل الماء الكثير، الذي ينفع الله به  البلاد والعباد، و { فَٱلْجَارِيَاتِ يُسْراً }: النجوم التي تجري على وجه  اليسر والسهولة، فتتزين بها السماوات، ويهتدى بها في ظلمات البر والبحر،  وينتفع بالاعتبار بها، { فَٱلْمُقَسِّمَا  تِ أَمْراً }: الملائكة التي تقسم  الأمر وتدبره بإذن الله، فكل منهم قد جعله الله على تدبير أمر من أمور  الدنيا وأمور الآخرة، لا يتعدى ما قدر له وما حُدّ ورسم، ولا ينقص منه.
*{ وَٱلسَّمَآءِ ذَاتِ ٱلْحُبُكِ } 7 { إِنَّكُمْ لَفِي قَوْلٍ مُّخْتَلِفٍ } 8 { يُؤْفَكُ عَنْهُ مَنْ أُفِكَ }9
*أي:  والسماء ذات الطرائق الحسنة، التي تشبه حبك الرمال، ومياه الغدران، حين  يحركها النسيم. { إِنَّكُمْ } أيها المكذبون لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، {  لَفِي قَوْلٍ مُّخْتَلِفٍ } منكم من يقول ساحر، ومنكم من يقول كاهن، ومنكم  من يقول مجنون، إلى غير ذلك من الأقوال المختلفة، الدالة على حيرتهم وشكهم،  وأن ما هم عليه باطل. 
{ يُؤْفَكُ عَنْهُ مَنْ أُفِكَ } أي: يصرف عنه من  صرف عن الإيمان، وانصرف قلبه عن أدلة الله اليقينية وبراهينه، واختلاف  قولهم دليل على فساده وبطلانه، كما أن الحق الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم، متفق [يصدق بعضه بعضًا] لا تناقض فيه ولا اختلاف، وذلك دليل على  صحته، وأنه من عند الله*{ وَلَوْ كَانَ مِنْ عِندِ غَيْرِ ٱللَّهِ لَوَجَدُواْ فِيهِ ٱخْتِلاَفاً كَثِيراً }* [النساء: 82].
*{ قُتِلَ ٱلْخَرَّاصُونَ } 10 { ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي غَمْرَةٍ سَاهُونَ } 11 { يَسْأَلُونَ أَيَّانَ يَوْمُ ٱلدِّينِ } 12 { يَوْمَ هُمْ عَلَى ٱلنَّارِ يُفْتَنُونَ } 13 { ذُوقُواْ فِتْنَتَكُمْ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي كُنتُمْ بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ }14
*يقول  تعالى: { قُتِلَ ٱلْخَرَّاصُونَ } أي: قاتل الله الذين كذبوا على الله،  وجحدوا آياته، وخاضوا بالباطل، ليدحضوا به الحق، الذين يقولون على الله ما  لا يعلمون، { ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي غَمْرَةٍ } أي: في لجة من الكفر، والجهل،  والضلال، { سَاهُونَ }  { يَسْأَلُونَ } على وجه الشك والتكذيب أيان يبعثون  أي: متى يبعثون، مستبعدين لذلك، فلا تسأل عن حالهم وسوء مآلهم { يَوْمَ  هُمْ عَلَى ٱلنَّارِ يُفْتَنُونَ } أي: يعذبون بسبب ما انطووا عليه من خبث  الباطن والظاهر، ويقال [لهم ]: { ذُوقُواْ فِتْنَتَكُمْ } أي: العذاب  والنار، الذي هو أثر ما افتتنوا به، من الابتلاء الذي صيرهم إلى الكفر  والضلال، { هَـٰذَا } العذاب، الذي وصلتم إليه، [هو] { ٱلَّذِي كُنتُمْ  بِهِ تَسْتَعْجِلُونَ } فالآن تمتعوا بأنواع العقاب والنكال، والسلاسل  والأغلال، والسخط والوبال.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (553)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الذاريات
من الأية(15)الى الأية(23)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الذاريات

**{ إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَعُيُونٍ } 15 { آخِذِينَ مَآ آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُحْسِنِينَ } 16 { كَانُواْ قَلِيلاً مِّن ٱللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ } 17 { وَبِٱلأَسْحَارِ هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ } 18 { وَفِيۤ أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ لَّلسَّآئِلِ وَٱلْمَحْرُومِ }19
*يقول  تعالى في ذكر ثواب المتقين وأعمالهم، التي أوصلتهم إلى ذلك الجزاء: {  إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } أي: الذين كانت التقوى شعارهم، وطاعة الله دثارهم، {  فِي جَنَّاتٍ } مشتملات على جميع [أصناف] الأشجار والفواكه التي يوجد لها  نظير في الدنيا، والتي لا يوجد لها نظير، مما لم تنظر العيون إلى مثله، ولم  تسمع الآذان، ولم يخطر على قلوب العباد، { وَعُيُونٍ } سارحة، تشرب منها  تلك البساتين، ويشرب بها عباد الله، يفجرونها تفجيراً.
 { آخِذِينَ مَآ  آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ } يحتمل أن المعنى أن أهل الجنة قد أعطاهم مولاهم جميع  مناهم، من جميع أصناف النعيم، فأخذوا ذلك، راضين به، قد قرت به أعينهم،  وفرحت به نفوسهم، ولم يطلبوا منه بدلاً، ولا يبغون عنه حولاً، وكل قد ناله  من النعيم ما لا يطلب عليه المزيد، ويحتمل أن هذا وصف المتقين في الدنيا،  وأنهم آخذون ما آتاهم الله، من الأوامر والنواهي أي: قد تلقوها بالرحب  وانشراح الصدر، منقادين لما أمر الله به، بالامتثال على أكمل الوجوه، ولما  نهى عنه، بالانزجار عنه لله، على أكمل وجه، فإن الذي أعطاهم الله من  الأوامر والنواهي هو أفضل العطايا، التي حقها أن تتلقى بالشكر [لله] عليها  والانقياد.
 والمعنى الأول ألصق بسياق الكلام، لأنه ذكر وصفهم في الدنيا،  وأعمالهم بقوله: { إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ } الوقت الذي وصلوا به  إلى النعيم { مُحْسِنِينَ } وهذا شامل لإحسانهم بعبادة ربهم، بأن يعبدوه  كأنهم يرونه، فإن لم يكونوا يرونه، فإنه يراهم، وللإحسان إلى عباد الله  ببذل النفع والإحسان، من مال، أو علم، أو جاه، أو نصيحة، أو أمر بمعروف، أو  نهي عن منكر، أو غير ذلك من وجوه الإحسان، وطرق الخيرات. حتى إنه يدخل في  ذلك، الإحسان بالقول، والكلام اللين، والإحسان إلى المماليك، والبهائم  المملوكة وغير المملوكة، ومن أفضل أنواع الإحسان في عبادة الخالق، صلاة  الليل، الدالة على الإخلاص، وتواطؤ القلب واللسان، ولهذا قال: { كَانُواْ }  أي: المحسنون { قَلِيلاً مِّن ٱللَّيْلِ مَا يَهْجَعُونَ } أي: كان هجوعهم  أي: نومهم بالليل، قليلاً، وأما أكثر الليل، فإنهم قانتون لربهم، ما بين  صلاة، وقراءة، وذكر، ودعاء، وتضرع، { وَبِٱلأَسْحَارِ } التي هي قبيل الفجر  { هُمْ يَسْتَغْفِرُونَ } الله تعالى، فمدوا صلاتهم إلى السحر، ثم جلسوا  في خاتمة قيامهم بالليل، يستغفرون الله تعالى، استغفار المذنب لذنبه،  وللاستغفار بالأسحار فضيلة وخصيصة ليست لغيره، كما قال تعالى في وصف أهل  الإيمان والطاعة:*{ وَٱلْمُسْتَغْفِ  رِينَ بِٱلأَسْحَارِ }* [آل  عمران: 17] { وَفِيۤ أَمْوَالِهِمْ حَقٌّ } واجب ومستحب { لَّلسَّآئِلِ  وَٱلْمَحْرُومِ } أي: للمحتاجين الذين يطلبون من الناس، والذين لا يطلبون  منهم.
*{ وَفِي ٱلأَرْضِ آيَاتٌ لِّلْمُوقِنِينَ } 20 { وَفِيۤ أَنفُسِكُمْ أَفَلاَ تُبْصِرُونَ } 21 { وَفِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ رِزْقُكُمْ وَمَا تُوعَدُونَ } 22 { فَوَرَبِّ ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَٱلأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِّثْلَ مَآ أَنَّكُمْ تَنطِقُونَ }23
*يقول  تعالى - داعياً عباده إلى التفكر والاعتبار -: { وَفِي ٱلأَرْضِ آيَاتٌ  لِّلْمُوقِنِينَ } وذلك شامل لنفس الأرض، وما فيها من جبال وبحار وأنهار  وأشجار ونبات، تدل المتفكر فيها، المتأمل لمعانيها، على عظمة خالقها، وسعة  سلطانه، وعميم إحسانه، وإحاطة علمه، بالظواهر والبواطن. وكذلك في نفس العبد  من العبر والحكمة والرحمة ما يدل على أن الله وحده الأحد الفرد الصمد،  وأنه لم يخلق الخلق سدى. وقوله: { وَفِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ رِزْقُكُمْ } أي مادة  رزقكم من الأمطار، وصنوف الأقدار، الرزق الديني والدنيوي، { وَمَا  تُوعَدُونَ } من الجزاء في الدنيا والآخرة، فإنه ينزل من عند الله كسائر  الأقدار، فلما بين الآيات ونبه عليها تنبيهاً ينتبه به الذكي اللبيب، أقسم  تعالى على أن وعده وجزاءه حق، وشبه ذلك بأظهر الأشياء [لنا] وهو النطق،  فقال: { فَوَرَبِّ ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَٱلأَرْضِ إِنَّهُ لَحَقٌّ مِّثْلَ مَآ  أَنَّكُمْ تَنطِقُونَ } فكما لا تشكون في نطقكم، فكذلك لا ينبغي الشك في  البعث بعد الموت.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (554)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الذاريات
من الأية(24)الى الأية(37)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الذاريات
**{ هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ ضَيْفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ ٱلْمُكْرَمِينَ } 24 { إِذْ دَخَلُواْ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالُواْ سَلاَماً قَالَ سَلاَمٌ قَوْمٌ مُّنكَرُونَ } 25 { فَرَاغَ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ فَجَآءَ بِعِجْلٍ سَمِينٍ } 26 { فَقَرَّبَهُ إِلَيْهِمْ قَالَ أَلاَ تَأْكُلُونَ } 27 { فَأَوْجَسَ مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً قَالُواْ لاَ تَخَفْ وَبَشَّرُوهُ بِغُلاَمٍ عَلِيمٍ } 28 { فَأَقْبَلَتِ ٱمْرَأَتُهُ فِي صَرَّةٍ فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ } 29 { قَالُواْ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } 30 { قَالَ فَمَا خَطْبُكُمْ أَيُّهَا ٱلْمُرْسَلُونَ } 31 { قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّآ أُرْسِلْنَآ إِلَىٰ قَوْمٍ مُّجْرِمِينَ } 32 { لِنُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن طِينٍ } 33 { مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ } 34 { فَأَخْرَجْنَا مَن كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } 35 { فَمَا وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِّنَ ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ } 36 { وَتَرَكْنَا فِيهَآ آيَةً لِّلَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ ٱلْعَذَابَ ٱلأَلِيمَ }37
*يقول  تعالى: { هَلْ أَتَاكَ } أي: أما جاءك { حَدِيثُ ضَيْفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  ٱلْمُكْرَمِينَ } ونبأهم الغريب العجيب، وهم: الملائكة الذين أرسلهم الله  لإهلاك قوم لوط، وأمرهم بالمرور على إبراهيم، فجاؤوه في صورة أضياف. { إِذْ  دَخَلُواْ عَلَيْهِ فَقَالُواْ سَلاَماً قَالَ } مجيباً لهم { سَلاَمٌ }  أي: عليكم { قَوْمٌ مُّنكَرُونَ } أي: أنتم قوم منكرون، فأحب أن تعرفوني  بأنفسكم، ولم يعرفهم إلا بعد ذلك. ولهذا راغ إلى أهله أي: ذهب سريعاً في  خفية، ليحضر لهم قراهم، { فَجَآءَ بِعِجْلٍ سَمِينٍ * فَقَرَّبَهُ  إِلَيْهِمْ } وعرض عليهم الأكل، فـ { قَالَ أَلاَ تَأْكُلُونَ * فَأَوْجَسَ  مِنْهُمْ خِيفَةً } حين رأى أيديهم لا تصل إليه، { قَالُواْ لاَ تَخَفْ }  وأخبروه بما جاؤوا له { وَبَشَّرُوهُ بِغُلاَمٍ عَلِيمٍ } وهو: إسحاق عليه  السلام. فلما سمعت المرأة البشارة { أَقْبَلَتِ } فرحة مستبشرة { فِي  صَرَّةٍ } أي: صيحة { فَصَكَّتْ وَجْهَهَا } وهذا من جنس ما يجري من النساء  عند السرور [ونحوه] من الأقوال والأفعال المخالفة للطبيعة والعادة، {  وَقَالَتْ عَجُوزٌ عَقِيمٌ } أي: أنَّى لي الولد، وأنا عجوز، قد بلغت من  السن، ما لا تلد معه النساء، ومع ذلك، فأنا عقيم، غير صالح رحمي للولادة  أصلاً، فَثَمَّ مانعان، كل منهما مانع من الولد، وقد ذكرت المانع الثالث في  سورة هود بقولها:*{ وَهَـٰذَا بَعْلِي شَيْخاً إِنَّ هَـٰذَا لَشَيْءٌ عَجِيبٌ }* [هود:  72]. { قَالُواْ كَذَلِكِ قَالَ رَبُّكِ } أي: الله الذي قدر ذلك وأمضاه،  فلا عجب في قدرة الله تعالى { إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْحَكِيمُ ٱلْعَلِيمُ } أي:  الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها، وقد وسع كل شيء علماً فسلموا لحكمه، واشكروه على  نعمته. قال لهم إبراهيم عليه السلام: { فَمَا خَطْبُكُمْ أَيُّهَا  ٱلْمُرْسَلُونَ } الآيات، أي: ما شأنكم وما تريدون؟ لأنه استشعر أنهم رسل،  أرسلهم الله لبعض الشئون المهمة. { قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّآ أُرْسِلْنَآ إِلَىٰ  قَوْمٍ مُّجْرِمِينَ } وهم قوم لوط، قد أجرموا ، أشركوا بالله، وكذبوا  رسولهم، وأتوا الفاحشة الشنعاء التي ما سبقهم إليها أحد من العالمين. {  لِنُرْسِلَ عَلَيْهِمْ حِجَارَةً مِّن طِينٍ * مُّسَوَّمَةً عِندَ رَبِّكَ  لِلْمُسْرِفِينَ } أي: معلمة، على كل حجر منها سمة صاحبه، لأنهم أسرفوا  وتجاوزوا الحد، فجعل إبراهيم يجادلهم في قوم لوط، لعل الله يدفع عنهم  العذاب، فقال الله:*{ يَٰإِبْرَٰهِيمُ أَعْرِضْ عَنْ هَـٰذَآ إِنَّهُ قَدْ جَآءَ أَمْرُ رَبِّكَ وَإِنَّهُمْ آتِيهِمْ عَذَابٌ غَيْرُ مَرْدُودٍ }* [هود:  76]. { فَأَخْرَجْنَا مَن كَانَ فِيهَا مِنَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ * فَمَا  وَجَدْنَا فِيهَا غَيْرَ بَيْتٍ مِّنَ ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ } وهم بيت لوط عليه  السلام، إلا امرأته، فإنها من المهلكين.
 { وَتَرَكْنَا فِيهَآ آيَةً  لِّلَّذِينَ يَخَافُونَ ٱلْعَذَابَ ٱلأَلِيمَ } يعتبرون بها ويعلمون أن  الله شديد العقاب، وأن رسله صادقون مصدقون. فصل في ذكر بعض ما تضمنته هذه  القصة من الحكم والأحكام منها: أن من الحكمة، قص الله على عباده نبأ  الأخيار والفجار، ليعتبروا بحالهم، وأين وصلت بهم الأحوال.
ومنها: فضل إبراهيم  الخليل عليه الصلاة والسلام، حيث ابتدأ الله قصته، بما يدل على الاهتمام  بشأنها، والاعتناء بها. ومنها: مشروعية الضيافة، وأنها من سنن إبراهيم  الخليل، الذي أمر الله هذا النبي وأمته، أن يتبعوا ملته، وساقها الله في  هذا الموضع، على وجه المدح له والثناء. ومنها: أن الضيف يكرم بأنواع  الإكرام، بالقول والفعل، لأن الله وصف أضياف إبراهيم بأنهم مكرمون أي:  أكرمهم إبراهيم، ووصف الله ما صنع بهم من الضيافة، قولاً وفعلاً، ومكرمون  أيضاً عند الله تعالى. ومنها: أن إبراهيم عليه السلام، قد كان بيته مأوى  للطارقين والأضياف، لأنهم دخلوا عليه من غير استئذان، وإنما سلكوا طريق  الأدب في الابتداء السلام، فرد عليهم إبراهيم سلاماً أكمل من سلامهم وأتم،  لأنه أتى به جملة اسمية دالةً على الثبوت والاستمرار.
 ومنها: مشروعية تعرف  من جاء إلى الإنسان، أو صار له فيه نوع اتصال، لأن في ذلك، فوائد كثيرة.  ومنها: أدب إبراهيم ولطفه في الكلام، حيث قال: { قَوْمٌ مُّنكَرُونَ } ولم  يقل: " أنكرتكم " [وبين اللفظين من الفرق ما لا يخفى]. ومنها: المبادرة إلى  الضيافة والإسراع بها، لأن خير البر عاجله [ولهذا بادر إبراهيم بإحضار قرى  أضيافه].
 ومنها: أن الذبيحة الحاضرة، التي قد أعدت لغير الضيف الحاضر، إذا  جعلت له، ليس فيها أقل إهانة، بل ذلك من الإكرام، كما فعل إبراهيم عليه  السلام، وأخبر الله أن ضيفه مكرمون. 
ومنها: ما منّ الله به على خليله  إبراهيم، من الكرم الكثير، وكون ذلك حاضراً عنده، وفي بيته معداً، لا يحتاج  إلى أن يأتي به من السوق أو الجيران، أو غير ذلك. ومنها: أن إبراهيم، هو  الذي خدم أضيافه، وهو خليل الرحمن، وكبير من ضيَّف الضيفان. ومنها: أنه  قرَّبه إليهم في المكان الذي هم فيه، ولم يجعله في موضع، ويقول لهم: "  تفضلوا، أو ائتوا إليه " لأن هذا أيسر عليهم وأحسن. ومنها: حسن ملاطفة  الضيف في الكلام اللين، خصوصاً عند تقديم الطعام إليه، فإن إبراهيم عرض  عليهم عرضاً لطيفاً، وقال: { أَلاَ تَأْكُلُونَ } ولم يقل: " كلوا " ونحوه  من الألفاظ، التي غيرها أولى منها، بل أتى بأداة العرض، فقال: { أَلاَ  تَأْكُلُونَ } فينبغي للمقتدي به أن يستعمل من الألفاظ الحسنة، ما هو  المناسب واللائق بالحال، كقوله لأضيافه: " ألا تأكلون " أو: " ألا تتفضلون  علينا وتشرفوننا وتحسنون إلينا " ونحوه. ومنها: أن من خاف من الإنسان لسبب  من الأسباب، فإن عليه أن يزيل عنه الخوف، ويذكر له ما يؤمن روعه، ويسكن  جأشه، كما قالت الملائكة لإبراهيم [لما خافهم]: { لاَ تَخَفْ } وأخبروه  بتلك البشارة السارة، بعد الخوف منهم. 
ومنها: شدة فرح سارة امرأة إبراهيم،  حتى جرى منها ما جرى، من صك وجهها، وصرَّتها غير المعهودة. ومنها: ما أكرم  الله به إبراهيم وزوجته سارة، من البشارة بغلام عليم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (555)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الذاريات
من الأية(38)الى الأية(46)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الذاريات
**{ وَفِي مُوسَىٰ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَاهُ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } 38 { فَتَوَلَّىٰ بِرُكْنِهِ وَقَالَ سَاحِرٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ } 39 { فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي ٱلْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ }40*أي:  { وَفِي مُوسَىٰ } وما أرسله الله به إلى فرعون وملئِه بالآيات البينات،  والمعجزات الظاهرات، آية للذين يخافون العذاب الأليم، فلما أتى موسى بذلك  السلطان المبين، فتولى فرعون { بِرُكْنِهِ } أي: أعرض بجانبه عن الحق ولم  يلتفت إليه، وقدح فيه أعظم القدح، فقالوا: { سَاحِرٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ } أي:  إن موسى، لا يخلو إما أن يكون ساحراً وما أتى به شعبذة ليس من الحق في شيء،  وإما أن يكون مجنوناً لا يؤخذ بما صدر منه لعدم عقله. هذا، وقد علموا،  خصوصاً فرعون، أن موسى صادق، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَجَحَدُواْ بِهَا وَٱسْتَيْقَنَتْ  هَآ أَنفُسُهُمْ [ظُلْماً وَعُلُوّاً] }* [النمل: 14] وقال موسى لفرعون:*{ قَالَ لَقَدْ عَلِمْتَ مَآ أَنزَلَ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ إِلاَّ رَبُّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ [بَصَآئِرَ }* الآية]  [الإسراء: 102]، { فَأَخَذْنَاهُ وَجُنُودَهُ فَنَبَذْنَاهُمْ فِي  ٱلْيَمِّ وَهُوَ مُلِيمٌ } أي: مذنب طاغ، عات على الله، فأخذه عزيز مقتدر.
*{ وَفِي عَادٍ إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلرِّيحَ ٱلْعَقِيمَ } 41 { مَا تَذَرُ مِن شَيْءٍ أَتَتْ عَلَيْهِ إِلاَّ جَعَلَتْهُ كَٱلرَّمِيمِ }42*أي  { وَفِي عَادٍ } القبيلة المعروفة آية عظيمة { إِذْ أَرْسَلْنَا  عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلرِّيحَ ٱلْعَقِيمَ } أي: التي لا خير فيها، حين كذبوا نبيهم  هوداً عليه السلام، { مَا تَذَرُ مِن شَيْءٍ أَتَتْ عَلَيْهِ إِلاَّ  جَعَلَتْهُ كَٱلرَّمِيمِ } أي: كالرميم البالية، فالذي أهلكهم على قوتهم  وبطشهم، دليل على [كمال] قوته واقتداره، الذي لا يعجزه شيء، المنتقم ممن  عصاه.
*{ وَفِي ثَمُودَ إِذْ قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَمَتَّعُواْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ } 43 { فَعَتَوْاْ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ ٱلصَّاعِقَةُ وَهُمْ يَنظُرُونَ } 44 { فَمَا ٱسْتَطَاعُواْ مِن قِيَامٍ وَمَا كَانُواْ مُنتَصِرِينَ }45*أي  { وَفِي ثَمُودَ } [آية عظيمة]، حين أرسل الله إليهم صالحاً عليه السلام،  فكذبوه وعاندوه، وبعث الله له الناقة آية مبصرة، فلم يزدهم ذلك إلا عتواً  ونفوراً. فقيل { لَهُمْ تَمَتَّعُواْ حَتَّىٰ حِينٍ * فَعَتَوْاْ عَنْ  أَمْرِ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَخَذَتْهُمُ ٱلصَّاعِقَةُ } أي: الصيحة العظيمة  المهلكة { وَهُمْ يَنظُرُونَ } إلى عقوبتهم بأعينهم، { فَمَا ٱسْتَطَاعُواْ  مِن قِيَامٍ } ينجون به من العذاب، { وَمَا كَانُواْ مُنتَصِرِينَ }  لأنفسهم.
*{ وَقَوْمَ نُوحٍ مِّن قَبْلُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَوْماً فَاسِقِينَ }46*أي:  وكذلك ما فعل الله بقوم نوح، حين كذبوا نوحاً عليه السلام وفسقوا عن أمر  الله، فأرسل الله عليهم السماء والأرض بالماء المنهمر، فأغرقهم الله تعالى  [عن آخرهم]، ولم يبق من الكافرين دياراً، وهذه عادة الله وسنته، فيمن عصاه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (556)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الذاريات
من الأية(47)الى الأية(60)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الذاريات
**{ وَٱلسَّمَآءَ بَنَيْنَٰهَا بِأَييْدٍ وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ } 47 { وَٱلأَرْضَ فَرَشْنَاهَا فَنِعْمَ ٱلْمَاهِدُونَ } 48 { وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ } 49 { فَفِرُّوۤاْ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ مِّنْهُ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 50 { وَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ إِنِّي لَكُمْ مِّنْهُ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ }51
*يقول  تعالى مبيناً لقدرته العظيمة: { وَٱلسَّمَآءَ بَنَيْنَٰهَا } أي: خلقناها  وأتقنَّاها، وجعلناها سقفاً للأرض وما عليها.
 { بِأَييْدٍ } أي: بقوة وقدرة  عظيمة { وَإِنَّا لَمُوسِعُونَ } لأرجائها وأنحائها، وإنا لموسعون [أيضاً]  على عبادنا، بالرزق الذي ما ترك الله دابة في مهامه القفار، ولجج البحار،  وأقطار العالم العلوي والسفلي، إلا وأوصل إليها من الرزق، ما يكفيها، وساق  إليها من الإحسان ما يغنيها. فسبحان من عم بجوده جميع المخلوقات، وتبارك  الذي وسعت رحمته جميع البريات، { وَٱلأَرْضَ فَرَشْنَاهَا } أي: جعلناها  فراشاً للخلق، يتمكنون فيها من كل ما تتعلق به مصالحهم، من مساكن، وغراس  وزرع وحرث وجلوس، وسلوك للطرق الموصلة إلى مقاصدهم ومآربهم، ولما كان  الفراش قد يكون صالحاً للانتفاع من كل وجه، وقد يكون من وجه دون وجه، أخبر  تعالى أنه مهدها أحسن مهاد، على أكمل الوجوه وأحسنها، وأثنى على نفسه بذلك،  فقال: { فَنِعْمَ ٱلْمَاهِدُونَ } الذي مهد لعباده ما اقتضته [حكمته]،  رحمته وإحسانه، { وَمِن كُلِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَا زَوْجَيْنِ } [أي: صنفين]،  ذكر وأنثى، من كل نوع من أنواع الحيوانات، { لَعَلَّكُمْ تَذَكَّرُونَ }  [لنعم الله التي أنعم بها عليكم] في تقدير ذلك، وحكمته حيث جعل ما هو السبب  لبقاء نوع الحيوانات كلها، لتقوموا بتنميتها وخدمتها وتربيتها، فيحصل من  ذلك ما يحصل من المنافع. فلما دعا العباد النظر لآياته الموجبة لخشيته  والإنابة إليه، أمر بما هو المقصود من ذلك، وهو الفرار إليه أي: الفرار مما  يكرهه الله ظاهراً وباطناً إلى ما يحبه، ظاهراً وباطناً، فرار من الجهل  إلى العلم، ومن الكفر إلى الإيمان، ومن المعصية إلى الطاعة، و من الغفلة  إلى ذكر الله، فمن استكمل هذه الأمور، فقد استكمل الدين كله وقد زال عنه  المرهوب، وحصل له نهاية المراد والمطلوب.
 وسمى الله الرجوع إليه فراراً،  لأن في الرجوع لغيره أنواع المخاوف والمكاره، وفي الرجوع إليه أنواع المحاب  والأمن، [والسرور] والسعادة والفوز، فيفر العبد من قضائه وقدره، إلى قضائه  وقدره، وكل من خفت منه فررت منه إلاّ الله تعالى، فإنه بحسب الخوف منه  يكون الفرار إليه، { إِنِّي لَكُمْ مِّنْهُ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } أي: منذر  لكم من عذاب الله، ومخوف بين النذارة.
 { وَلاَ تَجْعَلُواْ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ  إِلَـٰهاً آخَرَ } هذا من الفرار إلى الله، بل هذا أصل الفرار إليه أن يفر  العبد من اتخاذ آلهة غير الله من الأوثان والأنداد والقبور، وغيرها، مما  عبد من دون الله، ويخلص العبد لربه العبادة والخوف والرجاء والدعاء  والإنابة.
*{ كَذَلِكَ مَآ أَتَى ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ مِّن رَّسُولٍ إِلاَّ قَالُواْ سَاحِرٌ أَوْ مَجْنُونٌ } 52 { أَتَوَاصَوْاْ بِهِ بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ طَاغُونَ }53
*يقول  الله مسلياً لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن تكذيب المشركين بالله، المكذبين  له، القائلين فيه من الأقوال الشنيعة، ما هو منزه عنه، وأن هذه الأقوال ما  زالت دأباً وعادة للمجرمين المكذبين للرسل، فما أرسل الله من رسول إلا  رماه قومه بالسحر أو الجنون. يقول الله تعالى: هذه الأقوال التي صدرت منهم -  الأولين والآخرين - هل هي أقوال تواصوا بها، ولقن بعضهم بعضاً بها؟ فلا  يستغرب - بسبب ذلك - اتفاقهم عليها: { بَلْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ طَاغُونَ } تشابهت  قلوبهم وأعمالهم بالكفر والطغيان، فتشابهت أقوالهم الناشئة عن طغيانهم؟  وهذا هو الواقع، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَقَالَ  ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ لَوْلاَ يُكَلِّمُنَا ٱللَّهُ أَوْ تَأْتِينَآ  آيَةٌ كَذَلِكَ قَالَ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ مِّثْلَ قَوْلِهِمْ  تَشَابَهَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ }* [البقرة:  118] وكذلك المؤمنون، لما تشابهت قلوبهم بالإذعان للحق وطلبه، والسعي فيه،  بادروا إلى الإيمان برسلهم وتعظيمهم وتوقيرهم وخطابهم بالخطاب اللائق بهم.
*{ فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ فَمَآ أَنتَ بِمَلُومٍ } 54 { وَذَكِّرْ فَإِنَّ ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ تَنفَعُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ }55
*يقول  تعالى آمراً رسوله بالإعراض عن المعرضين المكذبين: { فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ }  أي: لا تبال بهم ولا تؤاخذهم، وأقبل على شأنك. 
فليس عليك لوم في ذنبهم،  وإنما عليك البلاغ، وقد أديت ما حملت، وبلّغت ما أرسلت به. { وَذَكِّرْ  فَإِنَّ ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ تَنفَعُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } والتذكير نوعان: تذكير بما  لم يعرف تفصيله، مما عرف مجمله بالفطر والعقول، فإن الله فطر العقول على  محبة الخير وإيثاره، وكراهة الشر والزهد فيه، وشرعه موافق لذلك، فكل ما أمر  به ونهى من الشرع، فإنه من التذكير، وتمام التذكير، أن يذكر ما في المأمور  به، من الخير والحسن والمصالح، وما في المنهي عنه من المضار. والنوع  الثاني من التذكير: تذكير بما هو معلوم للمؤمنين، ولكن انسحبت عليه الغفلة  والذهول، فيُذكَّرون بذلك، ويكرر عليهم ليرسخ في أذهانهم، وينتبهوا ويعملوا  بما تذكروه من ذلك، وليحدث لهم نشاطاً وهمة، توجب لهم الانتفاع والارتفاع.  وأخبر الله أن الذكرى تنفع المؤمنين، لأن ما معهم من الإيمان والخشية  والإنابة واتباع رضوان الله، يوجب لهم أن تنفع فيهم الذكرى، وتقع الموعظة  منهم موقعها، كما قال تعالى:*{ فَذَكِّرْ إِن نَّفَعَتِ ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ * سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَن يَخْشَىٰ * وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَ  ا ٱلأَشْقَى }* [الأعلى:  9-11] وأما من ليس له معه إيمان ولا استعداد لقبول التذكير، فهذا لا ينفع  تذكيره، بمنزلة الأرض السبخة، التي لا يفيدها المطر شيئاً، وهؤلاء الصنف،  لو جاءتهم كل آية لم يؤمنوا حتى يروا العذاب الأليم.
*{ وَمَا خَلَقْتُ ٱلْجِنَّ وَٱلإِنسَ إِلاَّ لِيَعْبُدُونِ } 56 { مَآ أُرِيدُ مِنْهُم مِّن رِّزْقٍ وَمَآ أُرِيدُ أَن يُطْعِمُونِ } 57 { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلرَّزَّاقُ ذُو ٱلْقُوَّةِ ٱلْمَتِينُ }58
*هذه  الغاية التي خلق الله الجن والإنس لها، وبعث جميع الرسل يدعون إليها، وهي  عبادته المتضمنة لمعرفته ومحبته، والإنابة إليه والإقبال عليه، والإعراض  عما سواه، وذلك يتضمن معرفة الله تعالى، فإن تمام العبادة، متوقف على  المعرفة بالله، بل كلما ازداد العبد معرفة لربه، كانت عبادته أكمل، فهذا  الذي خلق الله المكلفين لأجله، فما خلقهم لحاجة منه إليهم. 
فما يريد منهم  من رزق وما يريد أن يطمعوه، تعالى الله الغني المغني عن الحاجة إلى أحد  بوجه من الوجوه، وإنما جميع الخلق فقراء إليه، في جميع حوائجهم ومطالبهم،  الضرورية وغيرها، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلرَّزَّاقُ } أي: كثير  الرزق، الذي ما من دابة في الأرض ولا في السماء إلا على الله رزقها، ويعلم  مستقرها ومستودعها، { ذُو ٱلْقُوَّةِ ٱلْمَتِينُ } أي: الذي له القوة  والقدرة كلها، الذي أوجد بها الأجرام العظيمة، السفلية والعلوية، وبها تصرف  في الظواهر والبواطن، ونفذت مشيئته في جميع البريات، فما شاء الله كان،  وما لم يشأ لم يكن، ولا يعجزه هارب، ولا يخرج عن سلطانه أحد، ومن قوته أنه  أوصل رزقه إلى جميع العالم، ومن قدرته وقوته أنه يبعث الأموات بعد ما مزقهم  البلى، وعصفت بترابهم الرياح، وابتلعتهم الطيور والسباع، وتفرقوا وتمزقوا  في مهامه القفار، ولجج البحار، فلا يفوته منهم أحد، ويعلم ما تنقص الأرض  منهم، فسبحان القوي المتين.
*{ فَإِنَّ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ ذَنُوباً مِّثْلَ ذَنُوبِ أَصْحَابِهِمْ فَلاَ يَسْتَعْجِلُونِ } 59 { فَوَيْلٌ لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن يَوْمِهِمُ ٱلَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ }60
*أي:  وإن للذين ظلموا وكذبوا محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم من العذاب والنكال {  ذَنُوباً } أي: نصيباً وقسطاً، مثل ما فعل بأصحابهم من أهل الظلم والتكذيب.  { فَلاَ يَسْتَعْجِلُونِ } بالعذاب، فإن سنة الله في الأمم واحدة، فكل  مكذب يدوم على تكذيبه من غير توبة وإنابة، فإنه لا بد أن يقع عليه العذاب،  ولو تأخر عنه مدة، ولهذا توعدهم الله بيوم القيامة، فقال: { فَوَيْلٌ  لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن يَوْمِهِمُ ٱلَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ } وهو يوم  القيامة، الذي قد وعدوا فيه بأنواع العذاب والنكال والسلاسل والأغلال، فلا  مغيث لهم، ولا منقذ من عذاب الله تعالى [نعوذ بالله منه].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (557)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الطور
من الأية(1)الى الأية(16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الطور

**{ وَٱلطُّورِ } 1 { وَكِتَابٍ مَّسْطُورٍ } 2 { فِي رَقٍّ مَّنْشُورٍ } 3 { وَٱلْبَيْتِ ٱلْمَعْمُورِ } 4 { وَٱلسَّقْفِ ٱلْمَرْفُوعِ } 5 { وَٱلْبَحْرِ ٱلْمَسْجُورِ } 6 { إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ لَوَاقِعٌ } 7 { مَّا لَهُ مِن دَافِعٍ } 8 { يَوْمَ تَمُورُ ٱلسَّمَآءُ مَوْراً } 9 { وَتَسِيرُ ٱلْجِبَالُ سَيْراً } 10 { فَوَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } 11 { ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي خَوْضٍ يَلْعَبُونَ } 12 { يَوْمَ يُدَعُّونَ إِلَىٰ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ دَعًّا } 13 { هَـٰذِهِ ٱلنَّارُ ٱلَّتِي كُنتُم بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ } 14 { أَفَسِحْرٌ هَـٰذَا أَمْ أَنتُمْ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَ } 15 { ٱصْلَوْهَا فَٱصْبِرُوۤاْ أَوْ لاَ تَصْبِرُواْ سَوَآءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }16
*يقسم  تعالى بهذه الأمور العظيمة، المشتملة على الحكم الجليلة، على البعث  والجزاء للمتقين والمكذبين، فأقسم بالطور الذي هو الجبل الذي كلم الله عليه  نبيه موسى بن عمران عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأوحى إليه ما أوحى من الأحكام،  وفي ذلك من المنّة عليه وعلى أمته، ما هو من آيات الله العظيمة، ونعمه التي  لا يقدر العباد لها على عدٍّ ولا ثمن.
 { وَكِتَابٍ مَّسْطُورٍ } يحتمل أن  المراد به اللوح المحفوظ، الذي كتب الله به كل شيء، ويحتمل أن المراد به  القرآن الكريم، الذي هو أفضل كتاب، أنزله الله محتوياً على نبأ الأولين  والآخرين، وعلوم السابقين واللاحقين.
 وقوله: { فِي رَقٍّ } أي: ورقٍّ {  مَّنْشُورٍ } أي: مكتوب مسطر، ظاهر غير خفي، لا تخفى حاله على كل عاقل  بصير. { وَٱلْبَيْتِ ٱلْمَعْمُورِ } وهو البيت الذي فوق السماء السابعة،  المعمور مدى الأوقات بالملائكة الكرام، الذي يدخله كل يوم سبعون ألف ملك  [يتعبدون فيه لربهم ثم] ، لا يعودون إليه إلى يوم القيامة وقيل: إن البيت  المعمور هو بيت الله الحرام، المعمور بالطائفين والمصلين والذاكرين كل وقت،  وبالوفود إليه بالحج والعمرة. كما أقسم الله به في قوله:*{ وَهَـٰذَا ٱلْبَلَدِ ٱلأَمِينِ }* [التين:  3] وحقيق ببيت أفضل بيوت الأرض، الذي قصده بالحج والعمرة، أحد أركان  الإسلام، ومبانيه العظام، التي لا يتم إلا بها، وهو الذي بناه إبراهيم  وإسماعيل، وجعله الله مثابة للناس وأمناً، أن يقسم الله به، ويبين من عظمته  ما هو اللائق به وبحرمته. { وَٱلسَّقْفِ ٱلْمَرْفُوعِ } أي: السماء، التي  جعلها الله سقفاً للمخلوقات، وبناء للأرض، تستمد منها أنوارها، ويقتدى  بعلاماتها ومنارها، وينزل الله منها المطر والرحمة وأنواع الرزق. {  وَٱلْبَحْرِ ٱلْمَسْجُورِ } أي: المملوء ماء، قد سجره الله، ومنعه من أن  يفيض على وجه الأرض، مع أن مقتضى الطبيعة، أن يغمر وجه الأرض، ولكن حكمته  اقتضت أن يمنعه عن الجريان والفيضان، ليعيش من على وجه الأرض، من أنواع  الحيوان وقيل: إن المراد بالمسجور، الموقد الذي يوقد [ناراً] يوم القيامة،  فيصير ناراً تلظى، ممتلئاً على عظمته وسعته من أصناف العذاب. هذه الأشياء  التي أقسم الله بها، مما يدل على أنها من آيات الله وأدلة توحيده، وبراهين  قدرته، وبعثه الأموات، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّكَ لَوَاقِعٌ } أي:  لا بد أن يقع، ولا يخلف الله وعده وقيله. { مَّا لَهُ مِن دَافِعٍ }  يدفعه، ولا مانع يمنعه، لأن قدرة الله تعالى لا يغالبها مغالب، ولا يفوتها  هارب، ثم ذكر وصف ذلك اليوم، الذي يقع فيه العذاب، فقال: { يَوْمَ تَمُورُ  ٱلسَّمَآءُ مَوْراً } أي: تدور السماء وتضطرب، وتدوم حركتها بانزعاج وعدم  سكون، { وَتَسِيرُ ٱلْجِبَالُ سَيْراً } أي: تزول عن أماكنها، وتسير كسير  السحاب، وتتلون كالعهن المنفوش، وتبث بعد ذلك [حتى تصير] مثل الهباء، وذلك  كله لعظم هول يوم القيامة، وفظاعة ما فيه من الأمور المزعجة، والزلازل  المقلقة، التي أزعجت هذه الأجرام العظيمة، فكيف بالآدمي الضعيف!؟ {  فَوَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } والويل: كلمة جامعة لكل عقوبة  وحزن وعذاب وخوف، ثم ذكر وصف المكذبين الذين استحقوا به الويل، فقال: {  ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ فِي خَوْضٍ يَلْعَبُونَ } أي: خوض في الباطل ولعب به.
فعلومهم وبحوثهم  بالعلوم الضارة المتضمنة للتكذيب بالحق، والتصديق بالباطل، وأعمالهم أعمال  أهل الجهل والسفه واللعب، بخلاف ما عليه أهل التصديق والإيمان من العلوم  النافعة، والأعمال الصالحة. 
{ يَوْمَ يُدَعُّونَ إِلَىٰ نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ  دَعًّا } أي: يوم يدفعون إليها دفعاً، ويساقون إليها سوقاً عنيفاً، ويجرون  على وجوههم، ويقال لهم توبيخاً ولوماً: { هَـٰذِهِ ٱلنَّارُ ٱلَّتِي كُنتُم  بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ } فاليوم ذوقوا عذاب الخلد الذي لا يبلغ قدره، ولا  يوصف أمره. 
{ أَفَسِحْرٌ هَـٰذَا أَمْ أَنتُمْ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَ } يحتمل أن  الإشارة إلى النار والعذاب، كما يدل عليه سياق الآية أي: لما رأوا النار  والعذاب قيل لهم من باب التقريع: " أهذا سحر لا حقيقة له، فقد رأيتموه، أم  أنتم في الدنيا لا تبصرون " أي: لا بصيرة لكم ولا علم عندكم، بل كنتم  جاهلين بهذا الأمر، لم تقم عليكم الحجة؟ والجواب انتفاء الأمرين: أما كونه  سحراً، فقد ظهر لهم أنه أحق الحق، وأصدق الصدق، المخالف للسحر من جميع  الوجوه، وأما كونهم لا يبصرون، فإن الأمر بخلاف ذلك، بل حجة الله قد قامت  عليهم، ودعتهم الرسل إلى الإيمان بذلك، وأقامت من الأدلة والبراهين على  ذلك، ما يجعله من أعظم الأمور المبرهنة الواضحة الجليَّة. 
ويحتمل أن  الإشارة [بقوله: { أَفَسِحْرٌ هَـٰذَا أَمْ أَنتُمْ لاَ تُبْصِرُونَ } ]  إلى ما جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحق المبين، والصراط المستقيم  أي: هذا الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم سحرٌ أم عدم بصيرة بكم، حتى  اشتبه عليكم الأمر، وحقيقة الأمر أنه أوضح من كل شيء وأحق الحق، وأن حجة  الله قامت عليهم. { ٱصْلَوْهَا } أي: ادخلوا النار على وجه تحيط بكم،  وتستوعب جميع أبدانكم، وتطلع على أفئدتكم. { فَٱصْبِرُوۤاْ أَوْ لاَ  تَصْبِرُواْ سَوَآءٌ عَلَيْكُمْ } أي: لا يفيدكم الصبر على النار شيئاً،  ولا يتأسى بعضكم ببعض، ولا يخفف عنكم العذاب، وليست من الأمور التي إذا صبر  العبد عليها هانت مشقتها وزالت شدتها.
 وإنما فعل بهم ذلك، بسبب أعمالهم  الخبيثة وكسبهم، [ولهذا قال] { إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ  تَعْمَلُونَ }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (558)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الطور
من الأية(17)الى الأية(28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الطور

**{ إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَعِيمٍ } 17 { فَاكِهِينَ بِمَآ آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ وَوَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ عَذَابَ ٱلْجَحِيمِ } 18 { كُلُواْ وَٱشْرَبُواْ هَنِيئَاً بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } 19 { مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَىٰ سُرُرٍ مَّصْفُوفَةٍ وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم بِحُورٍ عِينٍ }20
*لما  ذكر تعالى عقوبة المكذبين، ذكر نعيم المتقين، ليجمع بين الترغيب والترهيب،  فتكون القلوب بين الخوف والرجاء، فقال: { إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } لربهم،  الذين اتقوا سخطه وعذابه، بفعل أسبابه من امتثال الأوامر واجتناب النواهي.
 {  فِي جَنَّاتٍ } أي: بساتين، قد اكتست رياضها من الأشجار الملتفة، والأنهار  المتدفقة، والقصور المحدقة، والمنازل المزخرفة، { وَنَعِيمٍ } [وهذا] شامل  لنعيم القلب والروح والبدن، { فَاكِهِينَ بِمَآ آتَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ } أي:  معجبين به، متمتعين على وجه الفرح والسرور بما أعطاهم الله من النعيم الذي  لا يمكن وصفه، ولا تعلم نفس ما أخفي لهم من قرة أعين، ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم،  فرزقهم المحبوب، ونجاهم من المرهوب، لما فعلوا ما أحبه الله، وجانبوا ما  يسخطه ويأباه.
 { كُلُواْ وَٱشْرَبُواْ } أي: مما تشتهيه أنفسكم، من [أصناف]  المآكل والمشارب اللذيذة، { هَنِيئَاً } أي: متهنئين بتلك المآكل والمشارب  على وجه الفرح والسرور والبهجة والحبور.
 { بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }  أي: نلتم ما نلتم بسبب أعمالكم الحسنة، وأقوالكم المستحسنة. 
{ مُتَّكِئِينَ  عَلَىٰ سُرُرٍ مَّصْفُوفَةٍ } الاتكاء: هو الجلوس على وجه التمكن والراحة  والاستقرار، والسرر: هي الأرائك المزينة بأنواع الزينة من اللباس الفاخر  والفرش الزاهية.
 ووصف الله السرر بأنها مصفوفة، ليدل ذلك على كثرتها، وحسن  تنظيمها، واجتماع أهلها وسرورهم، بحسن معاشرتهم، ولطف كلام بعضهم لبعض،  فلما اجتمع لهم من نعيم القلب والروح والبدن ما لا يخطر بالبال، ولا يدور  في الخيال، من المآكل والمشارب [اللذيذة]، والمجالس الحسنة الأنيقة، لم يبق  إلا التمتع بالنساء اللاتي لا يتم سرور بدونهن، فذكر الله أن لهم من  الأزواج أكمل النساء أوصافاً وخلقاً وأخلاقاً، ولهذا قال: {  وَزَوَّجْنَاهُم بِحُورٍ عِينٍ } وهن النساء اللواتي قد جمعن من جمال  الصورة الظاهرة وبهاءها، ومن الأخلاق الفاضلة، ما يوجب أن يحيرن بحسنهن  الناظرين، ويسلبن عقول العالمين، وتكاد الأفئدة أن تطيش شوقاً إليهن، ورغبة  في وصالهن، والعِين: حسان الأعين مليحاتها، التي صفا بياضها وسوادها.
*{ وَٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ وَٱتَّبَعَتْهُم  ْ ذُرِّيَّتُهُم بِإِيمَانٍ أَلْحَقْنَا بِهِمْ  ذُرِّيَّتَهُمْ وَمَآ أَلَتْنَاهُمْ مِّنْ عَمَلِهِم مِّن شَيْءٍ كُلُّ  ٱمْرِىءٍ بِمَا كَسَبَ رَهَينٌ } 21 { وَأَمْدَدْنَاهُ  م بِفَاكِهَةٍ وَلَحْمٍ مِّمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ } 22 { يَتَنَازَعُونَ فِيهَا كَأْساً لاَّ لَغْوٌ فِيهَا وَلاَ تَأْثِيمٌ } 23 { وَيَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ غِلْمَانٌ لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لُؤْلُؤٌ مَّكْنُونٌ } 24 { وَأَقْبَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ يَتَسَآءَلُونَ } 25 { قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا كُنَّا قَبْلُ فِيۤ أَهْلِنَا مُشْفِقِينَ } 26 { فَمَنَّ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا وَوَقَانَا عَذَابَ ٱلسَّمُومِ } 27 { إِنَّا كُنَّا مِن قَبْلُ نَدْعُوهُ إِنَّهُ هُوَ ٱلْبَرُّ ٱلرَّحِيمُ }28
*وهذا  من تمام نعيم أهل الجنة، أن ألحق الله [بهم] ذريتهم الذين اتبعوهم بإيمان  أي: الذين لحقوهم بالإيمان الصادر من آبائهم، فصارت الذرية تبعاً لهم  بالإيمان، ومن باب أولى إذا تبعتهم ذريتهم بإيمانهم الصادر منهم أنفسهم،  فهؤلاء المذكورون، يلحقهم الله بمنازل آبائهم في الجنة وإن لم يبلغوها،  جزاءً لآبائهم، وزيادةً في ثوابهم، ومع ذلك، لا ينقص الله الآباء من  أعمالهم شيئاً، ولما كان ربما توهم متوهم أن أهل النار كذلك، يلحق الله بهم  أبناءهم وذريتهم، أخبر أنه ليس حكم الدارين حكماً واحداً، فإن النار دار  العدل، ومن عدله تعالى أن لا يعذب أحداً إلا بذنب، ولهذا قال: { كُلُّ  ٱمْرِىءٍ بِمَا كَسَبَ رَهَينٌ } أي: مرتهن بعمله، فلا تزر وازرة وزر أخرى،  ولا يحمل على أحد ذنب أحد. هذا اعتراض من فوائده إزالة الوهم المذكور.  وقوله: { وَأَمْدَدْنَاهُ  م } أي: أمددنا أهل الجنة من فضلنا الواسع ورزقنا  العميم، { بِفَاكِهَةٍ } من العنب والرمان والتفاح، وأصناف الفواكه اللذيذة  الزائدة على ما به يتقوتون، { وَلَحْمٍ مِّمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ } من كل ما  طلبوه واشتهته أنفسهم، من لحم الطير وغيرها. 
{ يَتَنَازَعُونَ فِيهَا  كَأْساً } أي: تدور كاسات الرحيق والخمر عليهم، ويتعاطونها فيما بينهم،  وتطوف عليهم الولدان المخلدون بأكواب وأباريق وكأسٍ { لاَّ لَغْوٌ فِيهَا  وَلاَ تَأْثِيمٌ } أي: ليس في الجنة كلام لغو، وهو الذي لا فائدة فيه ولا  تأثيم، وهو الذي فيه إثم ومعصية، وإذا انتفى الأمران، ثبت الأمر الثالث،  وهو أن كلامهم فيها سلام طيب طاهر، مسر للنفوس، مفرح للقلوب، يتعاشرون أحسن  عشرة، ويتنادمون أطيب المنادمة، ولا يسمعون من ربهم، إلا ما يقر أعينهم،  ويدل على رضاه عنهم [ومحبته لهم].
 { وَيَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ غِلْمَانٌ  لَّهُمْ } أي: خدم شباب { كَأَنَّهُمْ لُؤْلُؤٌ مَّكْنُونٌ } من حسنهم  وبهائهم، يدورون عليهم بالخدمة وقضاء ما يحتاجون إليه، وهذا يدل على كثرة  نعيمهم وسعته، وكمال راحتهم.
 { وَأَقْبَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ  يَتَسَآءَلُونَ } عن أمور الدنيا وأحوالها.
 { قَالُوۤاْ } في [ذكر] بيان  الذي أوصلهم إلى ما هم فيه من الحبرة والسرور: { إِنَّا كُنَّا قَبْلُ }  أي: في دار الدنيا { فِيۤ أَهْلِنَا مُشْفِقِينَ } أي: خائفين وجلين،  فتركنا من خوفه الذنوب، وأصلحنا لذلك العيوب.
 { فَمَنَّ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْنَا }  بالهداية والتوفيق، { وَوَقَانَا عَذَابَ ٱلسَّمُومِ } أي: العذاب الحار  الشديد حره.
 { إِنَّا كُنَّا مِن قَبْلُ نَدْعُوهُ } أن يقينا عذاب السموم،  ويوصلنا إلى النعيم، وهذا شامل لدعاء العبادة ودعاء المسألة أي: لم نزل  نتقرب إليه بأنواع القربات، وندعوه في سائر الأوقات، { إِنَّهُ هُوَ  ٱلْبَرُّ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } فمن برّه بنا ورحمته إيانا، أنالنا رضاه والجنة،  ووقانا سخطه والنار.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (559)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الطور
من الأية(29)الى الأية(43)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الطور
**{ فَذَكِّرْ فَمَآ أَنتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِكَاهِنٍ وَلاَ مَجْنُونٍ } 29 { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ شَاعِرٌ نَّتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ ٱلْمَنُونِ } 30 { قُلْ تَرَبَّصُواْ فَإِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْمُتَرَبِّصِي  نَ } 31 { أَمْ تَأْمُرُهُمْ أَحْلاَمُهُمْ بِهَـٰذَآ أَمْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ طَاغُونَ } 32 { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ تَقَوَّلَهُ بَل لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ } 33 { فَلْيَأْتُواْ بِحَدِيثٍ مِّثْلِهِ إِن كَانُواْ صَادِقِينَ } 34 { أَمْ خُلِقُواْ مِنْ غَيْرِ شَيْءٍ أَمْ هُمُ ٱلْخَالِقُونَ } 35 { أَمْ خَلَقُواْ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ بَل لاَّ يُوقِنُونَ } 36 { أَمْ عِندَهُمْ خَزَآئِنُ رَبِّكَ أَمْ هُمُ ٱلْمُصَيْطِرُون  َ } 37 { أَمْ لَهُمْ سُلَّمٌ يَسْتَمِعُونَ فِيهِ فَلْيَأْتِ مُسْتَمِعُهُم بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } 38 { أَمْ لَهُ ٱلْبَنَاتُ وَلَكُمُ ٱلْبَنُونَ } 39 { أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ أَجْراً فَهُم مِّن مَّغْرَمٍ مُّثْقَلُونَ } 40 { أَمْ عِندَهُمُ ٱلْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ يَكْتُبُونَ } 41 { أَمْ يُرِيدُونَ كَيْداً فَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ هُمُ ٱلْمَكِيدُونَ } 42 { أَمْ لَهُمْ إِلَـٰهٌ غَيْرُ ٱللَّهِ سُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ }43
*يأمر  تعالى رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن يذكر الناس، مسلمهم وكافرهم، لتقوم حجة  الله على الظالمين، ويهتدي بتذكيره الموفقون، وأنه لا يبالي بقول المشركين  المكذبين وأذيتهم وأقوالهم التي يصدون بها الناس عن اتباعه، مع علمهم أنه  أبعد الناس عنها، ولهذا نفى عنه كل نقص رموه به، فقال: { فَمَآ أَنتَ  بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ } أي: مَنِّه ولطفه، { بِكَاهِنٍ } أي: له رَئِيٌّ من  الجن، يأتيه بأخبار بعض الغيوب، التي يضم إليها مائة كذبة، { وَلاَ  مَجْنُونٍ } فاقد للعقل، بل أنت أكمل الناس عقلاً، وأبعدهم عن الشياطين،  وأعظمهم صدقاً، وأجلهم وأكملهم، وتارة { يَقُولُونَ } فيه: إنه { شَاعِرٌ }  يقول الشعر، والذي جاء به شعر، والله يقول:*{ وَمَا عَلَّمْنَاهُ ٱلشِّعْرَ وَمَا يَنبَغِي لَهُ }* [يس:  69]. { نَّتَرَبَّصُ بِهِ رَيْبَ ٱلْمَنُونِ } أي: ننتظر به الموت، فسيبطل  أمره، [ونستريح منه]، { قُلْ } لهم جواباً لهذا الكلام السخيف: {  تَرَبَّصُواْ } أي: انتظروا بي الموت، { فَإِنِّي مَعَكُمْ مِّنَ  ٱلْمُتَرَبِّصِي  نَ } نتربص بكم، أن يصيبكم الله بعذاب من عنده، أو بأيدينا.  
{ أَمْ تَأْمُرُهُمْ أَحْلاَمُهُمْ بِهَـٰذَآ أَمْ هُمْ قَوْمٌ طَاغُونَ }  أي: أهذا التكذيب لك، والأقوال التي قالوها؟ هل صدرت عن عقولهم وأحلامهم؟  فبئس العقول والأحلام، التي أثرت ما أثرت، وصدر منها ما صدر. فإن عقولاً  جعلت أكمل الخلق عقلاً مجنوناً، وأصدق الصدق وأحق الحق كذباً وباطلاً،  لَهِيَ العقول التي ينزه المجانين عنها، أم الذي حملهم على ذلك ظلمهم  وطغيانهم؟ وهو الواقع، فالطغيان ليس له حد يقف عليه، فلا يستغرب من الطاغي  المتجاوز الحد كل قول وفعل صدر منه. { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ تَقَوَّلَهُ } أي:  تقول محمد القرآن، وقاله من تلقاء نفسه؟ { بَل لاَّ يُؤْمِنُونَ } فلو  آمنوا، لم يقولوا ما قالوا. 
{ فَلْيَأْتُواْ بِحَدِيثٍ مِّثْلِهِ إِن  كَانُواْ صَادِقِينَ } أنه تقوله، فإنكم العرب الفصحاء، والفحول البلغاء،  وقد تحداكم أن تأتوا بمثله، فتصدق معارضتكم أو تقروا بصدقه، وأنكم لو  اجتمعتم، أنتم والإنس والجن، لم تقدروا على معارضته والإتيان بمثله، فحينئذ  أنتم بين أمرين: إما مؤمنون به، مهتدون بهديه، وإما معاندون متبعون لما  علمتم من الباطل.
 { أَمْ خُلِقُواْ مِنْ غَيْرِ شَيْءٍ أَمْ هُمُ  ٱلْخَالِقُونَ } وهذا استدلال عليهم، بأمر لا يمكنهم فيه إلا التسليم للحق،  أو الخروج عن موجب العقل والدين، وبيان ذلك: أنهم منكرون لتوحيد الله،  مكذبون لرسوله، وذلك مستلزم لإنكار أن الله خلقهم. 
وقد تقرر في العقل مع  الشرع، أن الأمور لا يخلو من أحد ثلاثة أمور: إما أنهم خلقوا من غير شيء  أي: لا خالق خلقهم، بل وجدوا من غير إيجاد ولا موجد، وهذا عين المحال.
 أم  هم الخالقون لأنفسهم، وهذا أيضاً محال، فإنه لا يتصور أن يوجدوا أنفسهم. 
فإذا بطل [هذان] الأمران، وبان استحالتهما، تعين [القسم الثالث] أن الله  الذي خلقهم، وإذا تعين ذلك، علم أن الله تعالى هو المعبود وحده، الذي لا  تنبغي العبادة ولا تصلح إلا له تعالى.
وقوله: { أَمْ  خَلَقُواْ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ } وهذا استفهام يدل على تقرير النفي  أي: ما خلقوا السماوات والأرض، فيكونوا شركاء لله، وهذا أمر واضح جداً.
  ولكن المكذبين { لاَّ يُوقِنُونَ } أي: ليس عندهم علم تام، ويقين يوجب لهم  الانتفاع بالأدلة الشرعية والعقلية. 
{ أَمْ عِندَهُمْ خَزَآئِنُ رَبِّكَ  أَمْ هُمُ ٱلْمُصَيْطِرُون  َ } أي: أعند هؤلاء المكذبين خزائن رحمة ربك،  فيعطون من يشاؤون ويمنعون من يريدون؟ أي: فلذلك حجروا على الله أن يعطي  النبوة عبده ورسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكأنهم الوكلاء المفوضون  على خزائن رحمة الله، وهم أحقر وأذل من ذلك، فليس في أيديهم لأنفسهم نفع  ولا ضر، ولا موت ولا حياة ولا نشور.*{ أَهُمْ يَقْسِمُونَ رَحْمَتَ رَبِّكَ نَحْنُ قَسَمْنَا بَيْنَهُمْ مَّعِيشَتَهُمْ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا }* [الزخرف:  32].
 { أَمْ هُمُ ٱلْمُصَيْطِرُون  َ } أي: المتسلطون على خلق الله وملكه،  بالقهر والغلبة؟ ليس الأمر كذلك، بل هم العاجزون الفقراء، { أَمْ لَهُمْ  سُلَّمٌ يَسْتَمِعُونَ فِيهِ } أي: ألهم اطلاع على الغيب، واستماع له بين  الملأ الأعلى، فيخبرون عن أمور لا يعلمها غيرهم؟ { فَلْيَأْتِ  مُسْتَمِعُهُم } المدعي لذلك { بِسُلْطَانٍ مُّبِينٍ } وأنّى له ذلك؟ والله  تعالى عالم الغيب والشهادة، فلا يظهر على غيبه [أحداً] إلا من ارتضى من  رسول يخبره بما أراد من علمه. وإذا كان محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل الرسل  وأعلمهم وإمامهم، وهو المخبر بما أخبر به، من توحيد الله، ووعده، ووعيده،  وغير ذلك من أخباره الصادقة، والمكذبون هم أهل الجهل والضلال والغي  والعناد، فأيُّ المخبرين أحق بقبول خبره؟ خصوصاً والرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم قد أقام من الأدلة والبراهين على ما أخبر به، ما يوجب أن يكون خبره  عين اليقين وأكمل الصدق، وهم لم يقيموا على ما ادعوه شبهة، فضلاً عن إقامة  حجة. وقوله: { أَمْ لَهُ ٱلْبَنَاتُ } كما زعمتم { وَلَكُمُ ٱلْبَنُونَ }  فتجمعون بين المحذورين؟ جعلكم له الولد، واختياركم له أنقص الصنفين؟ فهل  بعد هذا التنقص لرب العالمين غاية أو دونه نهاية؟ { أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ } يا  أيها الرسول { أَجْراً } على تبليغ الرسالة، { فَهُم مِّن مَّغْرَمٍ  مُّثْقَلُونَ } ليس الأمر كذلك، بل أنت الحريص على تعليمهم، تبرعاً من غير  شيء، بل تبذل لهم الأموال الجزيلة، على قبول رسالتك، والاستجابة [لأمرك و]  دعوتك، وتعطي المؤلفة قلوبهم [ليتمكن العلم والإيمان من قلوبهم]. { أَمْ  عِندَهُمُ ٱلْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ يَكْتُبُونَ } ما كانوا يعلمونه من الغيوب،  فيكونون قد اطلعوا على ما لم يطلع عليه رسول الله، فعارضوه وعاندوه بما  عندهم من علم الغيب؟ وقد علم أنهم الأمة الأمية، الجهال الضالون، ورسول  الله صلى الله عليه وسلم هو الذي عنده من العلم أعظم من غيره، وأنبأه الله  من علم الغيب على ما لم يُطْلِعْ عليه أحداً من الخلق، وهذا كله إلزام لهم  بالطرق العقلية والنقلية على فساد قولهم، وتصوير بطلانه بأحسن الطرق  وأوضحها وأسلمها من الاعتراض، وقوله: { أَمْ يُرِيدُونَ } بقدحهم فيك وفيما  جئتهم به { كَيْداً } يبطلون به دينك، ويفسدون به أمرك؟ { فَٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ هُمُ ٱلْمَكِيدُونَ } أي: كيدهم في نحورهم، ومضرته عائدة إليهم،  وقد فعل الله ذلك - ولله الحمد - فلم يُبْقِ الكفار من مقدورهم من المكر  شيئاً إلا فعلوه، فنصر الله نبيه ودينه عليهم، وخذلهم وانتصر منهم.
{ أَمْ لَهُمْ  إِلَـٰهٌ غَيْرُ ٱللَّهِ } أي: ألهم إله يدعى ويرجى نفعه، ويخاف من ضره،  غير الله تعالى؟ { سُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } فليس له شريك في  الملك، ولا شريك في الوحدانية والعبادة، وهذا هو المقصود من الكلام الذي  سيق لأجله، وهو بطلان عبادة ما سوى الله وبيان فسادها بتلك الأدلة القاطعة،  وأن ما عليه المشركون هو الباطل، وأن الذي ينبغي أن يعبد ويُصلى له ويسجد  ويخلص له دعاء العبادة ودعاء المسألة، هو الله المألوه المعبود، كامل  الأسماء والصفات، كثير النعوت الحسنة، والأفعال الجميلة، ذو الجلال  والإكرام، والعزّ الذي لا يرام، الواحد الأحد، الفرد الصمد، الكبير الحميد  المجيد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (560)
تفسير السعدى
سورة الطور
من الأية(44)الى الأية(49)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة الطور
**{ وَإِن يَرَوْاْ كِسْفاً مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ سَاقِطاً يَقُولُواْ سَحَابٌ مَّرْكُومٌ } 44 { فَذَرْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يُلَـٰقُواْ يَوْمَهُمُ ٱلَّذِي فِيهِ يُصْعَقُونَ } 45 { يَوْمَ لاَ يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئاً وَلاَ هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ }46
*يقول  تعالى في [ذكر] بيان أن المشركين المكذبين بالحق الواضح، قد عتوا [عن  الحق] وعسوا على الباطل، وأنه لو قام على الحق كل دليل لما اتبعوه،  ولخالفوه وعاندوه، { وَإِن يَرَوْاْ كِسْفاً مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ سَاقِطاً }  أي: لو سقط عليهم من السماء من الآيات الباهرة كسف أي: قطعٌ كبارٌ من  العذاب { يَقُولُواْ سَحَابٌ مَّرْكُومٌ } أي: هذا سحاب متراكم على العادة  أي: فلا يبالون بما رأوا من الآيات ولا يعتبرون بها، وهؤلاء لا دواء لهم  إلا العذاب والنكال، ولهذا قال: { فَذَرْهُمْ حَتَّىٰ يُلَـٰقُواْ  يَوْمَهُمُ ٱلَّذِي فِيهِ يُصْعَقُونَ } وهو يوم القيامة الذي يصيبهم [فيه]  من العذاب والنكال، ما لا يقادر قدره، ولا يوصف أمره. 
{ يَوْمَ لاَ  يُغْنِي عَنْهُمْ كَيْدُهُمْ شَيْئاً } أي: لا قليلاً ولا كثيراً، وإن كان  في الدنيا قد يوجد منهم كيد يعيشون به زمناً قليلاً، فيوم القيامة يضمحل  كيدهم، وتبطل مساعيهم، ولا ينتصرون من عذاب الله { وَلاَ هُمْ يُنصَرُونَ  }.
*{ وَإِنَّ لِلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ عَذَاباً دُونَ ذَلِكَ وَلَـٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } 47 { وَٱصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ } 48 { وَمِنَ ٱللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْهُ وَإِدْبَارَ ٱلنُّجُومِ }49
*لما  ذكر [الله] عذاب الظالمين في القيامة، أخبر أن لهم عذاباً دون عذاب يوم  القيامة، وذلك شامل لعذاب الدنيا، بالقتل والسبي والإخراج من الديار،  ولعذاب البرزخ والقبر، { وَلَـٰكِنَّ أَكْثَرَهُمْ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } أي:  فلذلك أقاموا على ما يوجب العذاب، وشدة العقاب. 
ولما بين تعالى الحجج  والبراهين على بطلان أقوال المكذبين، أمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم أن لا  يعبأ بهم شيئاً، وأن يصبر لحكم ربه القدري والشرعي بلزومه والاستقامة عليه،  ووعده الله بالكفاية بقوله: { فَإِنَّكَ بِأَعْيُنِنَا } أي: بمرأى منا  وحفظ، واعتناء بأمرك، وأمره أن يستعين على الصبر بالذكر والعبادة، فقال: {  وَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ حِينَ تَقُومُ } أي: من الليل.
 ففيه الأمر  بقيام الليل، أو حين تقوم إلى الصلوات الخمس، بدليل قوله: { وَمِنَ  ٱللَّيْلِ فَسَبِّحْهُ وَإِدْبَارَ ٱلنُّجُومِ } أي: آخر الليل، ويدخل فيه  صلاة الفجر، والله أعلم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (561)
تفسير السعدى
سورة النجم
من الأية(1)الى الأية(18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النجم
**{ وَٱلنَّجْمِ إِذَا هَوَىٰ } 1 { مَا ضَلَّ صَاحِبُكُمْ وَمَا غَوَىٰ } 2 { وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ ٱلْهَوَىٰ } 3 { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَىٰ } 4 { عَلَّمَهُ شَدِيدُ ٱلْقُوَىٰ } 5 { ذُو مِرَّةٍ فَٱسْتَوَىٰ } 6 { وَهُوَ بِٱلأُفُقِ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ } 7 { ثُمَّ دَنَا فَتَدَلَّىٰ } 8 { فَكَانَ قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ أَوْ أَدْنَىٰ } 9 { فَأَوْحَىٰ إِلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ مَآ أَوْحَىٰ } 10 { مَا كَذَبَ ٱلْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَىٰ } 11 { أَفَتُمَارُونَه  ُ عَلَىٰ مَا يَرَىٰ } 12 { وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَىٰ } 13 { عِندَ سِدْرَةِ ٱلْمُنتَهَىٰ } 14 { عِندَهَا جَنَّةُ ٱلْمَأْوَىٰ } 15 { إِذْ يَغْشَىٰ ٱلسِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَىٰ } 16 { مَا زَاغَ ٱلْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَىٰ } 17 { لَقَدْ رَأَىٰ مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ }18
*يقسم  تعالى بالنجم عند هُوِيِّه أي: سقوطه في الأفق في آخر الليل عند إدبار  الليل وإقبال النهار، لأن في ذلك من آيات الله العظيمة، ما أوجب أن أقسم  به، والصحيح أن النجم، اسم جنس شامل للنجوم كلها، وأقسم بالنجوم على صحة ما  جاء به الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من الوحي الإلهي، لأنّ في ذلك مناسبة  عجيبة، فإن الله تعالى جعل النجوم زينة للسماء، فكذلك الوحي وآثاره زينة  للأرض، فلولا العلم الموروث عن الأنبياء، لكان الناس في ظلمة أشد من الليل  البهيم. والمقسم عليه، تنزيه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الضلال في علمه،  والغيِّ في قصده، ويلزم من ذلك أن يكون مهتدياً في علمه، هادياً، حسن  القصد، ناصحاً للأمة، بعكس ما عليه أهل الضلال من فساد العلم، وفساد القصد،  وقال { صَاحِبُكُمْ } لينبههم على ما يعرفونه منه، من الصدق والهداية،  وأنه لا يخفى عليهم أمره، { وَمَا يَنطِقُ عَنِ ٱلْهَوَىٰ } أي: ليس نطقه  صادراً عن هوى نفسه، { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ وَحْيٌ يُوحَىٰ } أي: لا يتبع إلا  ما أوحى الله إليه من الهدى والتقوى، في نفسه وفي غيره. ودلّ هذا على أن  السنة وحي من الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَأَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْكَ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ }* [النساء:  113] وأنه معصوم فيما يخبر به عن الله تعالى وعن شرعه، لأن كلامه لا يصدر  عن هوى، وإنما يصدر عن وحي يوحى، ثم ذكر المعلم للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وهو جبريل [عليه السلام]، أفضل الملائكة [الكرام] وأقواهم وأكملهم، فقال: {  عَلَّمَهُ [شَدِيدُ ٱلْقُوَىٰ] } أي: نزل بالوحي على الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم جبريل عليه السلام، { شَدِيدُ ٱلْقُوَىٰ } أي: شديد القوة الظاهرة  والباطنة، قوي على تنفيذ ما أمره الله بتنفيذه، قوي على إيصال الوحي إلى  الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومنعه من اختلاس الشياطين له، أو إدخالهم فيه  ما ليس منه، وهذا من حفظ الله لوحيه، أن أرسله مع هذا الرسول القوي الأمين.
 { ذُو مِرَّةٍ } أي: قوة، وخلق حسن، وجمال ظاهر وباطن. { فَٱسْتَوَىٰ }  جبريل عليه السلام { وَهُوَ بِٱلأُفُقِ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ } أي: أفق السماء الذي  هو أعلى من الأرض، فهو من الأرواح العلوية، التي لا تنالها الشياطين ولا  يتمكنون من الوصول إليها. { ثُمَّ دَنَا } جبريل من النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم، لإيصال الوحي إليه.
 { فَتَدَلَّىٰ } عليه من الأفق الأعلى { فَكَانَ }  في قربه منه { قَابَ قَوْسَيْنِ } أي: قدر قوسين، والقوس معروف، { أَوْ  أَدْنَىٰ } أي: أقرب من القوسين، وهذا يدل على كمال المباشرة للرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم بالرسالة، وأنه لا واسطة بينه وبين جبريل عليه السلام.
 {  فَأَوْحَىٰ } الله بواسطة جبريل عليه السلام { إِلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ } محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم { مَآ أَوْحَىٰ } أي: الذي أوحاه إليه من الشرع العظيم،  والنبأ المستقيم.
{ مَا كَذَبَ  ٱلْفُؤَادُ مَا رَأَىٰ } أي: اتفق فؤاد الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ورؤيته  على الوحي الذي أوحاه الله إليه، وتواطأ عليه سمعه وقلبه وبصره، وهذا دليل  على كمال الوحي الذي أوحاه الله إليه، وأنه تلقاه منه تلقياً لا شك فيه ولا  شبهة ولا ريب، فلم يكذب فؤاده ما رأى بصره، ولم يشك بذلك. ويحتمل أن  المراد بذلك ما رأى صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أسري به، من آيات الله  العظيمة، وأنه تيقنه حقاً بقلبه ورؤيته، هذا [هو] الصحيح في تأويل الآية  الكريمة، وقيل: إن المراد بذلك رؤية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لربه ليلة  الإسراء، وتكليمه إياه، وهذا اختيار كثير من العلماء رحمهم الله، فأثبتوا  بهذا رؤية الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم لربه في الدنيا، ولكن الصحيح القول  الأول، وأن المراد به جبريل عليه السلام، كما يدل عليه السياق، وأن محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم رأى جبريل في صورته الأصلية [التي هو عليها] مرتين، مرة  في الأفق الأعلى، تحت السماء الدنيا كما تقدم، والمرة الثانية فوق السماء  السابعة ليلة أسري برسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولهذا قال: { وَلَقَدْ  رَآهُ نَزْلَةً أُخْرَىٰ } أي: رأى محمد جبريل مرة أخرى، نازلاً إليه. {  عِندَ سِدْرَةِ ٱلْمُنتَهَىٰ } وهي شجرة عظيمة جداً، فوق السماء السابعة،  سميت سدرة المنتهى، لأنه ينتهي إليها ما يعرج من الأرض، وينزل إليها ما  ينزل من الله، من الوحي وغيره، أو لانتهاء علم الخلق إليها أي: لكونها فوق  السماوات والأرض، فهي المنتهى في علوها، أو لغير ذلك، والله أعلم. فرأى  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم جبريل في ذلك المكان، الذي هو محل الأرواح العلوية  الزاكية الجميلة، التي لا يقربها شيطان ولا غيره من الأرواح الخبيثة. عند  تلك الشجرة { جَنَّةُ ٱلْمَأْوَىٰ } أي: الجنة الجامعة لكل نعيم، بحيث كانت  محلاً تنتهي إليه الأماني، وترغب فيه الإرادات، وتأوي إليها الرغبات، وهذا  دليل على أن الجنة في أعلى الأماكن، وفوق السماء السابعة.
 { إِذْ يَغْشَىٰ  ٱلسِّدْرَةَ مَا يَغْشَىٰ } أي: يغشاها من أمر الله، شيء عظيم لا يعلم  وصفه إلا الله عز وجل. 
{ مَا زَاغَ ٱلْبَصَرُ وَمَا طَغَىٰ } أي: ما زاغ  يمنة ولا يسرة عن مقصوده { وَمَا طَغَىٰ } أي: وما تجاوز البصر، وهذا كمال  الأدب منه صلوات الله وسلامه عليه، أن قام مقاماً أقامه الله فيه، ولم يقصر  عنه ولا تجاوزه ولا حاد عنه، وهذا أكمل ما يكون من الأدب العظيم، الذي فاق  فيه الأولين والآخرين، فإن الإخلال يكون بأحد هذه الأمور: إما أن لا يقوم  العبد بما أمر به، أو يقوم به على وجه التفريط، أو على وجه الإفراط، أو على  وجه الحيدة يميناً وشمالاً، وهذه الأمور كلها منتفية عنه صلى الله عليه  وسلم. { لَقَدْ رَأَىٰ مِنْ آيَاتِ رَبِّهِ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ } من الجنة والنار،  وغير ذلك من الأمور التي رآها صلى الله عليه وسلم ليلة أُسري به.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (562) 
تفسير السعدى
سورة النجم
من الأية(19)الى الأية(26) 
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النجم
**{ أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ ٱللاَّتَ وَٱلْعُزَّىٰ } 19 { وَمَنَاةَ ٱلثَّالِثَةَ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ } 20 { أَلَكُمُ ٱلذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ ٱلأُنْثَىٰ } 21 { تِلْكَ إِذاً قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَىٰ } 22 { إِنْ  هِيَ إِلاَّ أَسْمَآءٌ سَمَّيْتُمُوهَآ أَنتُمْ وَآبَآؤُكُم مَّآ أَنزَلَ  ٱللَّهُ بِهَا مِن سُلْطَانٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ ٱلظَّنَّ وَمَا  تَهْوَى ٱلأَنفُسُ وَلَقَدْ جَآءَهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ } 23 { أَمْ لِلإِنسَانِ مَا تَمَنَّىٰ } 24 { فَلِلَّهِ ٱلآخِرَةُ وٱلأُولَىٰ }25
*لما  زكَّى تعالى ما جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم من الهدى ودين الحق،  والأمر بعبادة الله وتوحيده، ذكر بطلان ما عليه المشركون من عبادة من ليس  له من أوصاف الكمال شيء، ولا تنفع ولا تضر، وإنما هي أسماء فارغة عن  المعنى، سمّاها المشركون هم وآباؤهم الجهّال الضّلال، ابتدعوا لها من  الأسماء الباطلة التي لا تستحقها، فخدعوا بها أنفسهم وغيرهم من الضلال،  فالآلهة التي بهذه الحال، لا تستحق مثقال ذرة من العبادة، وهذه الأنداد  التي سموها بهذه الأسماء، زعموا أنها مشتقة من أوصاف هي متصفة بها، فسموا "  اللات " من " الإله " المستحق للعبادة، و " العزى " من " العزيز " و "  مناة " من " المنّان " ، إلحاداً في أسماء الله وتجرياً على الشرك به، وهذه  أسماء متجردة عن المعاني، فكل من له أدنى مسكة من عقل، يعلم بطلان هذه  الأوصاف فيها. { أَلَكُمُ ٱلذَّكَرُ وَلَهُ ٱلأُنْثَىٰ } أي: أتجعلون لله  البنات بزعمكم، ولكم البنون؟ { تِلْكَ إِذاً قِسْمَةٌ ضِيزَىٰ } أي: ظالمة  جائرة، [وأيُّ ظلم أعظم من قسمة] تقتضي تفضيل العبد المخلوق على الخالق؟  [تعالى عن قولهم علواً كبيراً].
 وقوله: { إِنْ هِيَ إِلاَّ أَسْمَآءٌ  سَمَّيْتُمُوهَآ أَنتُمْ وَآبَآؤُكُم مَّآ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ بِهَا مِن  سُلْطَانٍ } أي: من حجة وبرهان على صحة مذهبكم، وكل أمر ما أنزل الله به من  سلطان، فهو باطل فاسد، لا يتخذ ديناً، وهم - في أنفسهم - ليسوا بمتبعين  لبرهان، يتيقنون به ما ذهبوا إليه، وإنما دلّهم على قولهم، الظن الفاسد،  والجهل الكاسد، وما تهواه أنفسهم من الشرك، والبدع الموافقة لأهويتهم،  والحال أنه لا موجب لهم يقتضي اتباعهم الظن، من فقد العلم والهدى، ولهذا  قال تعالى: { وَلَقَدْ جَآءَهُم مِّن رَّبِّهِمُ ٱلْهُدَىٰ } أي: الذي  يرشدهم في باب التوحيد والنبوة، وجميع المطالب التي يحتاج إليها العباد،  فكلها قد بيّنها الله أكمل بيان وأوضحه، وأدله على المقصود، وأقام عليه من  الأدلة والبراهين، ما يوجب لهم ولغيرهم اتباعه، فلم يبق لأحد عذر ولا حجة  من بعد البيان والبرهان، وإذا كان ما هم عليه، غايته اتباع الظن، ونهايته  الشقاء الأبدي والعذاب السرمدي، فالبقاء على هذه الحال، من أسفه السفه،  وأظلم الظلم، ومع ذلك يتمنون الأماني، ويغترون بأنفسهم.
 ولهذا أنكر تعالى  على من زعم أنه يحصل له ما تمنى وهو كاذب في ذلك، فقال: { أَمْ لِلإِنسَانِ  مَا تَمَنَّىٰ * فَلِلَّهِ ٱلآخِرَةُ وٱلأُولَىٰ } فيعطي منهما من يشاء،  ويمنع من يشاء، فليس الأمر تابعاً لأمانيهم، ولا موافقاً لأهوائهم.
*{ وَكَمْ  مِّن مَّلَكٍ فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ لاَ تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ  مِن بَعْدِ أَن يَأْذَنَ ٱللَّهُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَيَرْضَىٰ }26
*يقول  تعالى منكراً على من عبد غيره من الملائكة وغيرهم، وزعم أنها تنفعه وتشفع  له عند الله يوم القيامة: { وَكَمْ مِّن مَّلَكٍ فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ } من  الملائكة المقربين، وكرام الملائكة، { لاَ تُغْنِي شَفَاعَتُهُمْ شَيْئاً }  أي: لا تفيد من دعاها وتعلق بها ورجاها، { إِلاَّ مِن بَعْدِ أَن يَأْذَنَ  ٱللَّهُ لِمَن يَشَآءُ وَيَرْضَىٰ } أي: لا بد من اجتماع الشرطين: إذنه  تعالى في الشفاعة، ورضاه عن المشفوع له.
 ومن المعلوم المتقرر، أنه لا يقبل  من العمل إلا ما كان خالصاً لوجه الله، موافقاً فيه صاحبه الشريعة،  فالمشركون إذاً لا نصيب لهم من شفاعة الشافعين، وقد سدوا على أنفسهم رحمة  أرحم الراحمين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (563) 
تفسير السعدى
سورة النجم
من الأية(27)الى الأية(32) 
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النجم
**{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱلآخِرَةِ لَيُسَمُّونَ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةَ تَسْمِيَةَ ٱلأُنْثَىٰ } 27 { وَمَا لَهُم بِهِ مِنْ عِلْمٍ إِن يَتَّبِعُونَ إِلاَّ ٱلظَّنَّ وَإِنَّ ٱلظَّنَّ لاَ يُغْنِي مِنَ ٱلْحَقِّ شَيْئاً } 28 { فَأَعْرِضْ عَن مَّن تَوَلَّىٰ عَن ذِكْرِنَا وَلَمْ يُرِدْ إِلاَّ ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلدُّنْيَا } 29 { ذَلِكَ مَبْلَغُهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ ٱهْتَدَىٰ }30
*يعني  أن المشركين بالله المكذبين لرسله، الذين لا يؤمنون بالآخرة، وبسبب عدم  إيمانهم بالآخرة تجرؤوا على ما تجرؤوا عليه، من الأقوال، والأفعال المحادة  لله ولرسوله، من قولهم: " الملائكة بنات الله " ، فلم ينزهوا ربهم عن  الولادة، ولم يكرموا الملائكة ويجلوهم عن تسميتهم إياهم إناثاً، والحال أنه  ليس لهم بذلك علم، لا عن الله، ولا عن رسوله، ولا دلّت على ذلك الفطر  والعقول، بل العلم كله دال على نقيض قولهم، وأن الله منزه عن الأولاد  والصاحبة، لأنه الواحد الأحد، الفرد الصمد، الذي لم يلد ولم يولد، ولم يكن  له كفواً أحد، وأن الملائكة كرام مقربون إلى الله، قائمون بخدمته*{ لاَّ يَعْصُونَ ٱللَّهَ مَآ أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }* [التحريم:  6] والمشركون إنما يتبعون في ذلك القول القبيح، وهو الظن الذي لا يُغني من  الحق شيئاً، فإن الحق لا بد فيه من اليقين المستفاد من الأدلة القاطعة  والبراهين الساطعة. ولما كان هذا دأب هؤلاء المذكورين أنهم لا غرض لهم في  اتباع الحق، وإنما غرضهم ومقصودهم، ما تهواه نفوسهم، أمر الله رسوله  بالإعراض عمن تولى عن ذكره، الذي هو الذكر الحكيم، والقرآن العظيم، والنبأ  الكريم، فأعرض عن العلوم النافعة، ولم يرد إلا الحياة الدنيا، فهذا منتهى  إرادته، ومن المعلوم أن العبد لا يعمل إلا للشيء الذي يريده، فسعيهم مقصور  على الدنيا ولذاتها وشهواتها، كيف حصلت حصَّلوها، وبأي: طريق سنحت  ابتدروها، { ذَلِكَ مَبْلَغُهُمْ مِّنَ ٱلْعِلْمِ } أي: هذا منتهى علمهم  وغايته، وأما المؤمنون بالآخرة، المصدقون بها، أولو الألباب والعقول،  فهمتهم وإرادتهم للدار الآخرة، وعلومهم أفضل العلوم وأجلها، وهو العلم  المأخوذ من كتاب الله وسنة رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، والله تعالى أعلم بمن  يستحق الهداية فيهديه، ممن لا يستحق ذلك فيكله إلى نفسه، ويخذله، فيضل عن  سبيل الله، ولهذا قال تعالى: { لْعِلْمِ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن  ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ ٱهْتَدَىٰ } فيضع فضله حيث  يعلم المحل اللائق به.
*{ وَلِلَّهِ  مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ لِيَجْزِيَ ٱلَّذِينَ  أَسَاءُواْ بِمَا عَمِلُواْ وَيَجْزِيَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ بِٱلْحُسْنَى } 31 { ٱلَّذِينَ  يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ ٱلإِثْمِ وَٱلْفَوَاحِشَ إِلاَّ ٱللَّمَمَ إِنَّ  رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ ٱلْمَغْفِرَةِ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُمْ  مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ وَإِذْ أَنتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ فَلاَ  تُزَكُّوۤاْ أَنفُسَكُمْ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ ٱتَّقَىٰ }32
*يخبر  تعالى أنه مالك الملك، المتفرد بملك الدنيا والآخرة، وأن جميع من في  السماوات والأرض ملك لله، يتصرف فيهم تصرف الملك العظيم، في عبيده  ومماليكه، ينفذ فيهم قدره، ويجري عليهم شرعه، ويأمرهم وينهاهم، ويجزيهم على  ما أمرهم به ونهاهم [عنه]، فيثيب المطيع، ويعاقب العاصي، ليجزي الذين  أساؤوا العمل السيئات من الكفر فما دونه بما عملوا من أعمال الشر بالعقوبة  البليغة. { وَيِجْزِيَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَحْسَنُواْ } في عبادة الله تعالى،  وأحسنوا إلى خلق الله، بأنواع المنافع { بِٱلْحُسْنَى } أي: بالحالة الحسنة  في الدنيا والآخرة، وأكبر ذلك وأجله رضا ربهم، والفوز بنعيم الجنة.
 ثم ذكر  وصفهم فقال: { ٱلَّذِينَ يَجْتَنِبُونَ كَبَائِرَ ٱلإِثْمِ وَٱلْفَوَاحِشَ  } أي: يفعلون ما أمرهم الله به من الواجبات، التي يكون تركها من كبائر  الذنوب، ويتركون المحرمات الكبار، كالزنا، وشرب الخمر، وأكل الربا، والقتل،  ونحو ذلك من الذنوب العظيمة، { إِلاَّ ٱللَّمَمَ } وهي الذنوب الصغار،  التي لا يصر صاحبها عليها، أو التي يلم بها العبد، المرة بعد المرة، على  وجه الندرة والقلة، فهذه ليس مجرد الإقدام عليها مخرجاً للعبد من أن يكون  من المحسنين، فإن هذه مع الإتيان بالواجبات وترك المحرمات، تدخل تحت مغفرة  الله التي وسعت كل شيء، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ وَاسِعُ ٱلْمَغْفِرَةِ }  فلولا مغفرته لهلكت البلاد والعباد، ولولا عفوه وحلمه لسقطت السماء على  الأرض، ولما ترك على ظهرها من دابة. ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " الصلوات الخمس، والجمعة إلى الجمعة، ورمضان إلى رمضان، مكفرات لما بينهن، ما اجتنبت الكبائر "* ،  [وقوله:] { هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِكُمْ إِذْ أَنشَأَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ وَإِذْ  أَنتُمْ أَجِنَّةٌ فِي بُطُونِ أُمَّهَاتِكُمْ } أي: هو تعالى أعلم  بأحوالكم كلها، وما جبلكم عليه، من الضعف والخور، عن كثير مما أمركم الله  به، ومن كثرة الدواعي إلى بعض المحرمات، وكثرة الجواذب إليها، وعدم الموانع  القوية، والضعف موجود مشاهد منكم حين أنشاكم الله من الأرض، وإذ كنتم في  بطون أمهاتكم، ولم يزل موجوداً فيكم، وإن كان الله تعالى قد أوجد فيكم قوة  على ما أمركم به، ولكن الضعف لم يزل، فلعلمه تعالى بأحوالكم هذه، ناسبت  الحكمة الإلهية والجود الرباني، أن يتغمدكم برحمته ومغفرته وعفوه، ويغمركم  بإحسانه، ويزيل عنكم الجرائم والمآثم، خصوصاً إذا كان العبد مقصوده مرضاة  ربه في جميع الأوقات، وسعيه فيما يقرب إليه في أكثر الآنات، وفراره من  الذنوب التي يتمقت بها عند مولاه، ثم تقع منه الفلتة بعد الفلتة، فإن الله  تعالى أكرم الأكرمين وأرحم الراحمين، أرحم بعباده من الوالدة بولدها، فلا  بدّ لمثل هذا أن يكون من مغفرة ربه قريباً، وأن يكون الله له في جميع  أحواله مجيباً، ولهذا قال تعالى: { فَلاَ تُزَكُّوۤاْ أَنفُسَكُمْ } أي:  تخبرون الناس بطهارتها على وجه التمدح. { هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنِ ٱتَّقَىٰ }  [فإن التقوى، محلها القلب، والله هو المطلع عليه، المجازي على ما فيه من  برّ وتقوى، وأما الناس، فلا يغنون عنكم من الله شيئاً].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (564) 
تفسير السعدى
سورة النجم
من الأية(33)الى الأية(62) 
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة النجم
**{ أَفَرَأَيْتَ ٱلَّذِي تَوَلَّىٰ } 33 { وَأَعْطَىٰ قَلِيلاً وَأَكْدَىٰ } 34 { أَعِندَهُ عِلْمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ فَهُوَ يَرَىٰ } 35 { أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ بِمَا فِي صُحُفِ مُوسَىٰ } 36 { وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ ٱلَّذِي وَفَّىٰ } 37 { أَلاَّ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَىٰ } 38 { وَأَن لَّيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلاَّ مَا سَعَىٰ } 39 { وَأَنَّ سَعْيَهُ سَوْفَ يُرَىٰ } 40 { ثُمَّ يُجْزَاهُ ٱلْجَزَآءَ ٱلأَوْفَىٰ } 41 { وَأَنَّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ ٱلْمُنتَهَىٰ } 42 { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَضْحَكَ وَأَبْكَىٰ } 43 { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَمَاتَ وَأَحْيَا } 44 { وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ ٱلزَّوْجَيْنِ ٱلذَّكَرَ وَٱلأُنثَىٰ } 45 { مِن نُّطْفَةٍ إِذَا تُمْنَىٰ } 46 { وَأَنَّ عَلَيْهِ ٱلنَّشْأَةَ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ } 47 { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَغْنَىٰ وَأَقْنَىٰ } 48 { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ رَبُّ ٱلشِّعْرَىٰ } 49 { وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً ٱلأُولَىٰ } 50 { وَثَمُودَ فَمَآ أَبْقَىٰ } 51 { وَقَوْمَ نُوحٍ مِّن قَبْلُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ هُمْ أَظْلَمَ وَأَطْغَىٰ } 52 { وَٱلْمُؤْتَفِكَ  ةَ أَهْوَىٰ } 53 { فَغَشَّاهَا مَا غَشَّىٰ } 54 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكَ تَتَمَارَىٰ } 55 { هَـٰذَا نَذِيرٌ مِّنَ ٱلنُّذُرِ ٱلأُوْلَىٰ } 56 { أَزِفَتِ ٱلآزِفَةُ } 57 { لَيْسَ لَهَا مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ كَاشِفَةٌ } 58 { أَفَمِنْ هَـٰذَا ٱلْحَدِيثِ تَعْجَبُونَ } 59 { وَتَضْحَكُونَ وَلاَ تَبْكُونَ } 60 { وَأَنتُمْ سَامِدُونَ } 61 { فَٱسْجُدُواْ لِلَّهِ وَٱعْبُدُواْ }62
*إلى  آخر السورة يقول تعالى: { أَفَرَأَيْتَ } قبح حالة من أمر بعبادة ربه  وتوحيده، فتولى عن ذلك وأعرض عنه؟ فإن سمحت نفسه ببعض الشيء، القليل، فإنه  لا يستمر عليه، بل يبخل ويكدى ويمنع. فإن المعروف ليس سجية له وطبيعة، بل  طبعه التولِّي عن الطاعة، وعدم الثبوت على فعل المعروف، ومع هذا، فهو  يزكِّي نفسه، وينزلها غير منزلتها التي أنزلها الله بها. { أَعِندَهُ  عِلْمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ فَهُوَ يَرَىٰ } الغيب ويخبر به، أم هو متقول على الله،  متجرئ على الجمع بين الإساءة والتزكية كما هو الواقع، لأنه قد علم أنه ليس  عنده علم من الغيب، وأنه لو قُدر أنه ادّعى ذلك فالإخبارات القاطعة عن علم  الغيب التي على يد النبي المعصوم، تدلّ على نقيض قوله، وذلك دليل على  بطلانه. { أَمْ لَمْ يُنَبَّأْ } هذا المدعي { بِمَا فِي صُحُفِ مُوسَىٰ *  وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ ٱلَّذِي وَفَّىٰ } أي: قام بجميع ما ابتلاه الله به، وأمره  به من الشرائع وأصول الدين وفروعه، وفي تلك الصحف أحكام كثيرة من أهمها ما  ذكره الله بقوله: { أَلاَّ تَزِرُ وَازِرَةٌ وِزْرَ أُخْرَىٰ * وَأَن  لَّيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلاَّ مَا سَعَىٰ } أي: كل عامل له عمله الحسن  والسيئ، فليس له من عمل غيره وسعيهم شيء، ولا يتحمل أحد عن أحدٍ ذنباً، {  وَأَنَّ سَعْيَهُ سَوْفَ يُرَىٰ } في الآخرة فيميز حسنه من سيئه، { ثُمَّ  يُجْزَاهُ ٱلْجَزَآءَ ٱلأَوْفَىٰ } أي: المستكمل لجميع العمل الحسن الخالص  بالحسنى، والسيئ الخالص بالسَّوأى، والمشوب بحسبه، جزاءً تقرّ بعدله  وإحسانه الخليقة كلها، وتحمد الله عليه، حتى إن أهل النار ليدخلون النار،  وإن قلوبهم مملوءة من حمد ربهم، والإقرار له بكمال الحكمة ومقت أنفسهم،  وأنهم الذين أوصلوا أنفسهم وأوردوها شر الموارد، وقد استدل بقوله تعالى: {  وَأَن لَّيْسَ لِلإِنسَانِ إِلاَّ مَا سَعَىٰ } من يرى أن القُرَبَ لا يفيد  إهداؤها للأحياء ولا للأموات قالوا لأن الله قال: { وَأَن لَّيْسَ  لِلإِنسَانِ إِلاَّ مَا سَعَىٰ } فوصول سعي غيره إليه مناف لذلك، وفي هذا  الاستدلال نظر، فإن الآية إنما تدلّ على أنه ليس للإنسان إلا ما سعى بنفسه،  وهذا حق لا خلاف فيه، وليس فيها ما يدل على أنه لا ينتفع بسعي غيره، إذا  أهداه ذلك الغير له، كما أنه ليس للإنسان من المال إلا ما هو في ملكه وتحت  يده، ولا يلزم من ذلك، أن لا يملك ما وهبه له الغير من ماله الذي يملكه.  وقوله: { وَأَنَّ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ ٱلْمُنتَهَىٰ } أي: إليه تنتهي الأمور،  وإليه تصير الأشياء والخلائق بالبعث والنشور، وإلى الله المنتهى في كل حال،  فإليه ينتهي العلم والحكم، والرحمة وسائر الكمالات، { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ  أَضْحَكَ وَأَبْكَىٰ } أي: هو الذي أوجد أسباب الضحك والبكاء، وهو الخير  والشر، والفرح والسرور والهم [والحزن]، وهو سبحانه له الحكمة البالغة في  ذلك، { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَمَاتَ وَأَحْيَا } أي: هو المنفرد بالإيجاد  والإعدام، والذي أوجد الخلق وأمرهم ونهاهم، سيعيدهم بعد موتهم، ويجازيهم  بتلك الأعمال التي عملوها في دار الدنيا، { وَأَنَّهُ خَلَقَ ٱلزَّوْجَيْنِ  } فسر الزوجين بقوله: { ٱلذَّكَرَ وَٱلأُنثَىٰ } وهذا اسم جنس شامل لجميع  الحيوانات، ناطقها وبهيمها، فهو المنفرد بخلقها، { مِن نُّطْفَةٍ إِذَا  تُمْنَىٰ } وهذا من أعظم الأدلة على كمال قدرته وانفراده بالعزة العظيمة،  حيث أوجد تلك الحيوانات، صغيرها وكبيرها من نطفة ضعيفة من ماء مهين، ثم  نماها وكملها، حتى بلغت ما بلغت، ثم صار الآدمي منها إما إلى أرفع المقامات  في أعلى عليين، وإما إلى أدنى الحالات في أسفل سافلين.
ولهذا استدل بالبداءة  على الإعادة، فقال: { وَأَنَّ عَلَيْهِ ٱلنَّشْأَةَ ٱلأُخْرَىٰ } فيعيد  العباد من الأجداث، ويجمعهم ليوم الميقات، ويجازيهم على الحسنات والسيئات، {  وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ أَغْنَىٰ وَأَقْنَىٰ } أي: أغنى العباد بتيسير أمر معاشهم  من التجارات وأنواع المكاسب، من الحرف وغيرها، وأقنى أي: أفاد عباده من  الأموال بجميع أنواعها، ما يصيرون به مقتنين لها، ومالكين لكثير من  الأعيان، وهذا من نعمه على عباده أن جميع النعم منه تعالى، وهذا يوجب  للعباد أن يشكروه، ويعبدوه وحده لا شريك له، { وَأَنَّهُ هُوَ رَبُّ  ٱلشِّعْرَىٰ } وهي النجم المعروف بالشعرى العبور، المسماة بالمرزم، وخصها  الله بالذكر، وإن كان رب كل شيء، لأن هذا النجم مما عُبد في الجاهلية،  فأخبر تعالى أن جنس ما يعبده المشركون مربوب مدبر مخلوق، فكيف تتخذ إلهاً  مع الله. { وَأَنَّهُ أَهْلَكَ عَاداً ٱلأُولَىٰ } وهم قوم هود عليه  السلام، حين كذبوا هوداً، فأهلكهم الله بريح صرصر عاتية، { وَثَمُودَ } قوم  صالح عليه السلام، أرسله الله إلى ثمود فكذبوه، فبعث الله إليهم الناقة  آية، فعقروها وكذبوه، فأهلكهم الله تعالى، { فَمَآ أَبْقَىٰ } منهم أحداً،  بل أهلكهم الله عن آخرهم، { وَقَوْمَ نُوحٍ مِّن قَبْلُ إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ  هُمْ أَظْلَمَ وَأَطْغَىٰ } من هؤلاء الأمم، فأهلكهم الله وأغرقهم في  اليم، { وَٱلْمُؤْتَفِكَ  ةَ } وهم قوم لوط عليه السلام { أَهْوَىٰ } أي:  أصابهم الله بعذاب ما عذب به أحداً من العالمين، قلب أسفل ديارهم أعلاها،  وأمطر عليهم حجارة من سجيل، ولهذا قال: { فَغَشَّاهَا مَا غَشَّىٰ } أي:  غشيها من العذاب الأليم الوخيم ما غشى أي: شيء عظيم لا يمكن وصفه. {  فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكَ تَتَمَارَىٰ } أي: فبأي: نعم الله وفضله تشك أيها  الإنسان؟ فإن نعم الله ظاهرة لا تقبل الشك بوجه من الوجوه، فما بالعباد من  نعمة إلا منه تعالى، ولا يدفع النقم إلا هو. { هَـٰذَا نَذِيرٌ مِّنَ  ٱلنُّذُرِ ٱلأُوْلَىٰ } أي: هذا الرسول القرشي الهاشمي محمد بن عبد الله،  ليس ببدع من الرسل، بل قد تقدمه من الرسل السابقين، ودعوا إلى ما دعا إليه،  فلأي شيء تنكر رسالته؟ وبأي حجة تبطل دعوته؟ أليست أخلاقه [أعلا] أخلاق  الرسل الكرام، أليست دعوته إلى كل خير والنهي عن كل شر؟ ألم يأت بالقرآن  الكريم الذي لا يأتيه الباطل من بين يديه ولا من خلفه، تنزيل من حكيم حميد؟  ألم يهلك الله من كذب من قبله من الرسل الكرام؟ فما الذي يمنع العذاب عن  المكذبين لمحمد سيد المرسلين، وإمام المتقين، وقائد الغرّ المحجّلين؟ {  أَزِفَتِ ٱلآزِفَةُ } أي: قربت القيامة، ودنا وقتها، وبانت علاماتها، {  لَيْسَ لَهَا مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ كَاشِفَةٌ } أي: إذا أتت القيامة وجاءهم  العذاب الموعود به.

ثم توعد المنكرين  لرسالة الرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، المكذبين لما جاء به من القرآن  الكريم، فقال: { أَفَمِنْ هَـٰذَا ٱلْحَدِيثِ تَعْجَبُونَ }؟ أي: أفمن هذا  الحديث الذي هو خير الكلام وأفضله وأشرفه تتعجبون منه، وتجعلونه من الأمور  المخالفة للعادة الخارقة للأمور [والحقائق] المعروفة؟ هذا من جهلهم وضلالهم  وعنادهم، وإلا فهو الحديث الذي إذا حدث صدق، وإذا قال قولاً فهو القول  الفصل الذي ليس بالهزل، وهو القرآن العظيم، الذي لو أنزل على جبل لرأيته  خاشعاً متصدعاً من خشية الله، الذي يزيد ذوي الأحلام رأياً وعقلاً،  وتسديداً وثباتاً، وإيماناً ويقيناً والذي ينبغي العجب من عقل من تعجّب  منه، وسفهه وضلاله. { وَتَضْحَكُونَ وَلاَ تَبْكُونَ } أي: تستعملون الضحك  والاستهزاء به، مع أن الذي ينبغي أن تتأثر منه النفوس، وتلين له القلوب،  وتبكي له العيون، سماعاً لأمره ونهيه، وإصغاءً لوعده ووعيده، والتفاتاً  لأخباره الحسنة الصادقة { وَأَنتُمْ سَامِدُونَ } أي: غافلون عنه، لاهون عن  تدبره، وهذا من قلة عقولكم وأديانكم، فلو عبدتم الله وطلبتم رضاه في جميع  الأحوال لما كنتم بهذه المثابة التي يأنف منها أولو الألباب، ولهذا قال  تعالى: { فَٱسْجُدُواْ لِلَّهِ وَٱعْبُدُواْ } الأمر بالسجود لله خصوصاً،  ليدل ذلك على فضله، وأنه سر العبادة ولبها، فإن لبها الخشوع لله والخضوع  له، والسجود هو أعظم حالة يخضع بها العبد، فإنه يخضع قلبه وبدنه، ويجعل  أشرف أعضائه على الأرض المهينة موضع وطء الأقدام. ثم أمر بالعبادة عموماً،  الشاملة لجميع ما يحبه الله ويرضاه من الأعمال والأقوال الظاهرة والباطنة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (565) 
تفسير السعدى
سورة القمر
من الأية(1)الى الأية(8) 
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدي
تفسير سورة القمر
**{ ٱقْتَرَبَتِ ٱلسَّاعَةُ وَٱنشَقَّ ٱلْقَمَرُ } 1 { وَإِن يَرَوْاْ آيَةً يُعْرِضُواْ وَيَقُولُواْ سِحْرٌ مُّسْتَمِرٌّ } 2 { وَكَذَّبُواْ وَٱتَّبَعُوۤاْ أَهْوَآءَهُمْ وَكُلُّ أَمْرٍ مُّسْتَقِرٌّ } 3 { وَلَقَدْ جَآءَهُم مِّنَ ٱلأَنبَآءِ مَا فِيهِ مُزْدَجَرٌ } 4 { حِكْمَةٌ بَالِغَةٌ فَمَا تُغْنِ ٱلنُّذُرُ }5
*يخبر  تعالى أن الساعة وهي القيامة اقتربت وآن أوانها، وحان وقت مجيئها، ومع  ذلك، فهؤلاء المكذبون لم يزالوا مكذبين بها، غير مستعدين لنزولها، ويريهم  الله من الآيات العظيمة الدالة على وقوعها ما يؤمن على مثله البشر، فمن  أعظم الآيات الدالة على صحة ما جاء به محمد بن عبد الله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، أنه لما طلب منه المكذبون أن يريهم من خوارق العادات ما يدل على [صحة  ما جاء به و] صدقه، أشار صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى القمر بإذن الله تعالى،  فانشق فلقتين، فلقة على جبل أبي قبيس، وفلقة على جبل قعيقعان، والمشركون  وغيرهم يشاهدون هذه الآية الكبرى الكائنة في العالم العلوي، التي لا يقدر  الخلق على التمويه بها والتخييل، فشاهدوا أمراً ما رأوا مثله، بل ولم  يسمعوا أنه جرى لأحد من المرسلين قبله نظيره، فانبهروا لذلك، ولم يدخل  الإيمان في قلوبهم، ولم يرد الله بهم خيراً، ففزعوا إلى بهتهم وطغيانهم،  وقالوا: سحرنا محمد، ولكن علامة ذلك أنكم تسألون من قدم إليكم من السفر،  فإنه وإن قدر على سحركم، لا يقدر أن يسحر من ليس مشاهداً مثلكم، فسألوا كل  من قدم، فأخبرهم بوقوع ذلك، فقالوا: { سِحْرٌ مُّسْتَمِرٌّ } سحرنا محمد  وسحر غيرنا، وهذا من البهت، الذي لا يروج إلا على أسفه الخلق وأضلهم عن  الهدى والعقل، وهذا ليس إنكاراً منهم لهذه الآية وحدها، بل كل آية تأتيهم،  فإنهم مستعدون لمقابلتها بالباطل والرد لها، ولهذا قال: { وَإِن يَرَوْاْ  آيَةً يُعْرِضُواْ } ولم يعد الضمير على انشقاق القمر فلم يقل: وإن يروها  بل قال: { وَإِن يَرَوْاْ آيَةً يُعْرِضُواْ } وليس قصدهم اتباع الحق  والهدى، وإنما قصدهم اتباع الهوى، ولهذا قال: { وَكَذَّبُواْ  وَٱتَّبَعُوۤاْ أَهْوَآءَهُمْ } كقوله تعالى:*{ فَإِن لَّمْ يَسْتَجِيبُواْ لَكَ فَٱعْلَمْ أَنَّمَا يَتَّبِعُونَ أَهْوَآءَهُمْ }* [القصص:  50] فإنه لو كان قصدهم اتباع الهدى، لآمنوا قطعاً، واتبعوا محمداً صلى  الله عليه وسلم، لأنه أراهم الله على يديه من البينات والبراهين والحجج  القواطع، ما دلّ على جميع المطالب الإلهية، والمقاصد الشرعية، { وَكُلُّ  أَمْرٍ مُّسْتَقِرٌّ } أي: إلى الآن، لم يبلغ الأمر غايته ومنتهاه، وسيصير  الأمر إلى آخره، فالمصدق يتقلب في جنات النعيم، ومغفرة الله ورضوانه،  والمكذب يتقلب في سخط الله وعذابه، خالداً مخلداً أبداً. وقال تعالى -  مبيناً أنهم ليس لهم قصد صحيح، ولا اتباع للهدى -: { وَلَقَدْ جَآءَهُم  مِّنَ ٱلأَنبَآءِ } أي: الأخبار السابقة واللاحقة والمعجزات الظاهرة { مَا  فِيهِ مُزْدَجَرٌ } أي: زاجر يزجرهم عن غيهم وضلالهم، وذلك { حِكْمَةٌ }  منه تعالى { بَالِغَةٌ } أي: لتقوم حجته على المخالفين، ولا يبقى لأحد على  الله حجة بعد الرسل، { فَمَا تُغْنِ ٱلنُّذُرُ } كقوله تعالى:*{ وَلَوْ جَآءَتْهُمْ كُلُّ آيَةٍ حَتَّىٰ يَرَوُاْ ٱلْعَذَابَ ٱلأَلِيمَ }* [يونس: 97].
*{ فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ يَوْمَ يَدْعُ ٱلدَّاعِ إِلَىٰ شَيْءٍ نُّكُرٍ } 6 { خُشَّعاً أَبْصَٰرُهُمْ يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ ٱلأَجْدَاثِ كَأَنَّهُمْ جَرَادٌ مُّنتَشِرٌ } 7 { مُّهْطِعِينَ إِلَى ٱلدَّاعِ يَقُولُ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ هَـٰذَا يَوْمٌ عَسِرٌ }8
*يقول  تعالى لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم: قد بان أن المكذبين لا حيلة في هداهم،  فلم يبق إلا الإعراض عنهم والتولي عنهم، [فقال:] { فَتَوَلَّ عَنْهُمْ }  وانتظر بهم يوماً عظيماً وهولاً جسيماً، وذلك حين { يَدْعُ ٱلدَّاعِ }  إسرافيل عليه السلام { إِلَىٰ شَيْءٍ نُّكُرٍ } أي: إلى أمر فظيع تنكره  الخليقة، فلم تر منظراً أفظع ولا أوجع منه، فينفخ إسرافيل نفخة، يخرج بها  الأموات من قبورهم لموقف القيامة، { خُشَّعاً أَبْصَٰرُهُمْ } أي: من الهول  والفزع الذي وصل إلى قلوبهم، فخضعت وذلت، وخشعت لذلك أبصارهم. 
{  يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ ٱلأَجْدَاثِ } وهي القبور، { كَأَنَّهُمْ } من كثرتهم،  وروجان بعضهم ببعض { جَرَادٌ مُّنتَشِرٌ } أي: مبثوث في الأرض، متكاثر  جداً، { مُّهْطِعِينَ إِلَى ٱلدَّاعِ } أي: مسرعين لإجابة النداء الداعي،  وهذا يدل على أن الداعي يدعوهم ويأمرهم بالحضور لموقف القيامة، فيلبون  دعوته، ويسرعون إلى إجابته، { يَقُولُ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ } الذين قد حضر  عذابهم: { هَـٰذَا يَوْمٌ عَسِرٌ } كما قال تعالى*{ عَلَى ٱلْكَافِرِينَ غَيْرُ يَسِيرٍ }* [المدثر: 10] [مفهوم ذلك أنه يسيرٌ سهلٌ على المؤمنين].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (566)
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القمر)
من (9)الى (22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة القمر
*
*{ كَذَّبَتْ قَبْلَهُمْ قَوْمُ نُوحٍ فَكَذَّبُواْ عَبْدَنَا وَقَالُواْ مَجْنُونٌ وَٱزْدُجِرَ } 9 { فَدَعَا رَبَّهُ أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ فَٱنتَصِرْ } 10 { فَفَتَحْنَآ أَبْوَابَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ بِمَاءٍ مُّنْهَمِرٍ } 11 { وَفَجَّرْنَا ٱلأَرْضَ عُيُوناً فَالْتَقَى ٱلمَآءُ عَلَىٰ أَمْرٍ قَدْ قُدِرَ } 12 { وَحَمَلْنَاهُ عَلَىٰ ذَاتِ أَلْوَاحٍ وَدُسُرٍ } 13 { تَجْرِي بِأَعْيُنِنَا جَزَآءً لِّمَن كَانَ كُفِرَ } 14 { وَلَقَدْ تَّرَكْنَاهَا آيَةً فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ } 15 { فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } 16 { وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ }17
*

لما  ذكر تبارك وتعالى حال المكذبين لرسوله، وأن الآيات لا تنفع فيهم، ولا تجدي  عليهم شيئاً، أنذرهم وخوَّفهم بعقوبات الأمم الماضية المكذبة للرسل، وكيف  أهلكهم الله وأحلَّ بهم عقابه. فذكر قوم نوح، أول رسول بعثه الله إلى قوم  يعبدون الأصنام، فدعاهم إلى توحيد الله وعبادته وحده لا شريك له، فامتنعوا  من ترك الشرك وقالوا:*{ وَقَالُواْ لاَ تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلاَ تَذَرُنَّ وَدّاً وَلاَ سُوَاعاً وَلاَ يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْراً }* [نوح:  23]. ولم يزل نوح يدعوهم إلى الله ليلاً ونهاراً، وسراً وجهاراً، فلم  يزدهم ذلك إلا عناداً وطغياناً، وقدحاً في نبيهم، ولهذا قال هنا: {  فَكَذَّبُواْ عَبْدَنَا وَقَالُواْ مَجْنُونٌ } لزعمهم أن ما هم عليه  وآباؤهم من الشرك والضلال هو الذي يدلّ عليه العقل، وأن ما جاء به نوح عليه  الصلاة والسلام جهل وضلال، لا يصدر إلا من المجانين، وكذبوا في ذلك،  وقلبوا الحقائق الثابتة شرعاً وعقلاً، فإن ما جاء به هو الحق الثابت، الذي  يرشد العقول النيرة المستقيمة، إلى الهدى والنور والرشد، وما هم عليه جهل  وضلال مبين، [وقوله:] { وَٱزْدُجِرَ } أي: زجره قومه وعنفوه عندما دعاهم  إلى الله تعالى، فلم يكفهم - قبحهم الله - عدم الإيمان به، ولا تكذيبهم  إياه، حتى أوصلوا إليه من أذيتهم ما قدروا عليه، وهكذا جميع أعداء الرسل،  هذه حالهم مع أنبيائهم، فعند ذلك دعا نوح ربه [فقال:] { أَنِّي مَغْلُوبٌ }  لا قدرة لي على الانتصار منهم، لأنه لم يؤمن من قومه إلا القليل النادر،  ولا قدرة لهم على مقاومة قومهم، { فَٱنتَصِرْ } اللهم لي منهم، وقال في  الآية الأخرى:*{ رَّبِّ لاَ تَذَرْ عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ مِنَ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً }* [نوح:  26] الآيات، فأجاب الله سؤاله، وانتصر له من قومه، قال تعالى: {  فَفَتَحْنَآ أَبْوَابَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ بِمَاءٍ مُّنْهَمِرٍ } أي: كثير جداً  متتابع، { وَفَجَّرْنَا ٱلأَرْضَ عُيُوناً } فجعلت السماء ينزل منها من  الماء شيء خارق للعادة، وتفجرت الأرض كلها، حتى التنور الذي لم تجر العادة  بوجود الماء فيه، فضلاً عن كونه منبعاً للماء، لأنه موضع النار. {  فَالْتَقَى ٱلمَآءُ } أي: ماء السماء والأرض { عَلَىٰ أَمْرٍ } من الله له  بذلك، { قَدْ قُدِرَ } أيّ: قد كتبه الله في الأزل وقضاه، عقوبة لهؤلاء  الظالمين الطاغين، { وَحَمَلْنَاهُ عَلَىٰ ذَاتِ أَلْوَاحٍ وَدُسُرٍ } أي:  ونجينا عبدنا نوحاً على السفينة ذات الألواح والدسر أي: المسامير [التي] قد  سمرت [بها] ألواحها وشد بها أسرها، { تَجْرِي بِأَعْيُنِنَا } أي: تجري  بنوح ومن آمن معه، ومن حمله من أصناف المخلوقات برعاية من الله، وحفظ [منه]  لها عن الغرق [ونظرٍ]، وكلائه منه تعالى، وهو نعم الحافظ الوكيل، {  جَزَآءً لِّمَن كَانَ كُفِرَ } أي: فعلنا بنوح ما فعلنا من النجاة من الغرق  العام، جزاء له حيث كذبه قومه وكفروا به فصبر على دعوتهم، واستمر على أمر  الله، فلم يرده عنه راد، ولا صده عنه صاد، كما قال [تعالى] عنه في الآية  الأخرى:
*{ قِيلَ يٰنُوحُ ٱهْبِطْ بِسَلاَمٍ مِّنَّا وَبَركَاتٍ عَلَيْكَ وَعَلَىٰ أُمَمٍ مِّمَّن مَّعَكَ }* الآية  [هود: 48]. ويحتمل أن المراد: أنا أهلكنا قوم نوح، وفعلنا بهم ما فعلنا من  العذاب والخزي، جزاءً لهم على كفرهم وعنادهم، وهذا متوجه على قراءة من  قرأها بفتح الكاف، { وَلَقَدْ تَّرَكْنَاهَا آيَةً فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ }  أي: ولقد تركنا قصة نوح مع قومه آية يتذكر بها المتذكرون، على أن من عصى  الرسل وعاندهم أهلكه الله بعقاب عام شديد، أو أن الضمير يعود إلى السفينة  وجنسها، وأن أصل صنعتها تعليم من الله لعبده نوح عليه السلام، ثم أبقى الله  تعالى صنعتها وجنسها بين الناس ليدلّ ذلك على رحمته بخلقه وعنايته، وكمال  قدرته، وبديع صنعته، { فَهَلْ مِنْ مُدَّكِرٍ }؟ أي: فهل من متذكر للآيات،  مُلقٍ ذهنه وفكرته لما يأتيه منها، فإنها في غاية البيان واليسر؟ {  فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } أي: فكيف رأيت أيها المخاطب عذاب الله  الأليم وإنذاره الذي لا يُبْقي لأحد عليه حجة. { وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا  ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ } أي: ولقد يسرنا وسهلنا هذا  القرآن الكريم، ألفاظه للحفظ والأداء، ومعانيه للفهم والعلم، لأنه أحسن  الكلام لفظاً، وأصدقه معنى، وأبينه تفسيراً، فكل من أقبل عليه يسر الله  عليه مطلوبه غاية التيسير، وسهله عليه، والذكر شامل لكل ما يتذكر به  العاملون من الحلال والحرام، وأحكام الأمر والنهي، وأحكام الجزاء والمواعظ  والعبر، والعقائد النافعة والأخبار الصادقة، ولهذا كان علم القرآن حفظاً  وتفسيراً، أسهل العلوم، وأجلّها على الإطلاق، وهو العلم النافع الذي إذا  طلبه العبد أعين عليه، قال بعض السلف عند هذه الآية: هل من طالب علم فيُعان  [عليه]؟ ولهذا يدعو الله عباده إلى الإقبال عليه والتذكر بقوله: { فَهَلْ  مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ }.
*{ كَذَّبَتْ عَادٌ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } 18 { إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ رِيحاً صَرْصَراً فِي يَوْمِ نَحْسٍ مُّسْتَمِرٍّ } 19 { تَنزِعُ ٱلنَّاسَ كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُّنقَعِرٍ } 20 { فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } 21 { وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ }22
*

"  وعاد " هي القبيلة المعروفة باليمن، أرسل الله إليهم هوداً عليه السلام  يدعوهم إلى توحيد الله وعبادته، فكذبوه،فأرسل الله عليهم { رِيحاً  صَرْصَراً } أي: شديدة جداً، { فِي يَوْمِ نَحْسٍ } أي: شديد العذاب  والشقاء عليهم، { مُّسْتَمِرٍّ } عليهم سبع ليال وثمانية أيامٍ حسوماً، {  تَنزِعُ ٱلنَّاسَ } من شدتها، فترفعهم إلى جو السماء، ثم تدفعهم بالأرض  فتهلكهم، فيصبحون { كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ مُّنقَعِرٍ } أي: كأن  جثثهم بعد هلاكهم مثل جذوع النخل الخاوي الذي أصابته الريح فسقط على الأرض،  فما أهون الخلق على الله إذا عصوا أمره، { فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي  وَنُذُرِ } كان [والله] العذاب الأليم، والنذارة التي ما أبقت لأحد عليه  حجة، { وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ }  كرر تعالى ذلك رحمة بعباده وعناية بهم، حيث دعاهم إلى ما يصلح دنياهم  وأخراهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (567)
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القمر)
من (23)الى (40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة القمر
**{ كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِٱلنُّذُرِ } 23 { فَقَالُوۤاْ أَبَشَراً مِّنَّا وَاحِداً نَّتَّبِعُهُ إِنَّآ إِذاً لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ وَسُعُرٍ } 24 { أَءُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ مِن بَيْنِنَا بَلْ هُوَ كَذَّابٌ أَشِرٌ } 25 { سَيَعْلَمُونَ غَداً مَّنِ ٱلْكَذَّابُ ٱلأَشِرُ } 26 { إِنَّا مُرْسِلُواْ ٱلنَّاقَةِ فِتْنَةً لَّهُمْ فَٱرْتَقِبْهُمْ وَٱصْطَبِرْ } 27 { وَنَبِّئْهُمْ أَنَّ ٱلْمَآءَ قِسْمَةٌ بَيْنَهُمْ كُلُّ شِرْبٍ مُّحْتَضَرٌ } 28 { فَنَادَوْاْ صَاحِبَهُمْ فَتَعَاطَىٰ فَعَقَرَ } 29 { فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } 30 { إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ صَيْحَةً وَاحِدَةً فَكَانُواْ كَهَشِيمِ ٱلْمُحْتَظِرِ } 31 { وَلَقَد يَسَّرْنَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ }32
*أي  كذبت ثمود وهم القبيلة المعروفة المشهورة في أرض الحجر، نبيهم صالحاً عليه  السلام، حين دعاهم إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له، وأنذرهم العقاب إن هم  خالفوه، فكذبوه واستكبروا عليه، وقالوا - كِبْراً وتيهاً -: { أَبَشَراً  مِّنَّا وَاحِداً نَّتَّبِعُهُ } أي: كيف نتبع بشراً، لا ملكاً منّا، لا من  غيرنا، ممن هو أكبر عند الناس منّا، ومع ذلك فهو شخص واحد { إِنَّآ إِذاً }  أي: إن اتبعناه وهو بهذه الحال { لَّفِي ضَلاَلٍ وَسُعُرٍ } أي: إنا  لضالون أشقياء، وهذا الكلام من ضلالهم وشقائهم، فإنهم أنفوا أن يتبعوا  رسولاً من البشر، ولم يأنفوا أن يكونوا عابدين للشجر والحجر والصور {  أَءُلْقِيَ الذِّكْرُ عَلَيْهِ مِن بَيْنِنَا } أي: كيف يخصّه الله من  بيننا وينزل عليه الذكر؟ فأي مزية خصّه من بيننا؟ وهذا اعتراض من المكذبين  على الله، لم يزالوا يدلون به، ويصولون ويجولون ويردون به دعوة الرسل، وقد  أجاب الله عن هذه الشبهة بقول الرسل لأممهم:*{ قَالَتْ لَهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ إِن نَّحْنُ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَىٰ مَن يَشَآءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ }* [إبراهيم:  11] فالرسل مَنَّ الله عليهم بصفات وأخلاق وكمالات، بها صلحوا لرسالات  ربهم والاختصاص بوحيه، ومن رحمته وحكمته أن كانوا من البشر، فلو كانوا من  الملائكة لم يمكن البشر أن يتلقوا عنهم، ولو جعلهم من الملائكة لعَاجَل  الله المكذبين لهم بالعقاب العاجل. والمقصود بهذا الكلام الصادر من ثمود  لنبيهم صالح، تكذيبه، ولهذا حكموا عليه بهذا الحكم الجائر، فقالوا: { بَلْ  هُوَ كَذَّابٌ أَشِرٌ } أي: كثير الكذب والشر، فقبحهم الله ما أسفه أحلامهم  وأظلمهم، وأشدهم مقابلة للصادقين الناصحين بالخطاب الشنيع، لا جرم عاقبهم  الله حين اشتد طغيانهم، فأرسل الله الناقة التي هي من أكبر النعم عليهم،  آية من آيات الله، ونعمة يحتلبون من ضرعها ما يكفيهم أجمعين، { فِتْنَةً  لَّهُمْ } أي: اختباراً منه لهم وامتحاناً { فَٱرْتَقِبْهُمْ وَٱصْطَبِرْ }  أي: اصبر على دعوتك إياهم، وارتقب ما يحل بهم، أو ارتقب هل يؤمنون أو  يكفرون؟ { وَنَبِّئْهُمْ أَنَّ ٱلْمَآءَ قِسْمَةٌ بَيْنَهُمْ } أي: وأخبرهم  أن الماء أي: موردهم الذي يستعذبونه، قسمة بينهم وبين الناقة، لها شرب يوم  ولهم شرب يوم آخر معلوم، { كُلُّ شِرْبٍ مُّحْتَضَرٌ } أي: يحضره من كان  قسمته، ويحظر على من ليس بقسمة له. { فَنَادَوْاْ صَاحِبَهُمْ } الذي باشر  عقرها، الذي هو أشقى القبيلة { فَتَعَاطَىٰ } أي: انقاد لما أمروه به من  عقرها { فَعَقَرَ }  { فَكَيْفَ كَانَ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } كان أشد عذاب،  أرسل الله عليهم صيحة ورجفة أهلكتهم عن آخرهم، ونجى الله صالحاً ومن آمن  معه، { وَلَقَد يَسَّرْنَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ }.

*{ كَذَّبَتْ قَوْمُ لُوطٍ بِٱلنُّذُرِ } 33 { إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَا عَلَيْهِمْ حَاصِباً إِلاَّ آلَ لُوطٍ نَّجَّيْنَاهُم بِسَحَرٍ } 34 { نِّعْمَةً مِّنْ عِندِنَا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي مَن شَكَرَ } 35 { وَلَقَدْ أَنذَرَهُمْ بَطْشَتَنَا فَتَمَارَوْاْ بِٱلنُّذُرِ } 36 { وَلَقَدْ رَاوَدُوهُ عَن ضَيْفِهِ فَطَمَسْنَآ أَعْيُنَهُمْ فَذُوقُواْ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } 37 { وَلَقَدْ صَبَّحَهُم بُكْرَةً عَذَابٌ مُّسْتَقِرٌّ } 38 { فَذُوقُواْ عَذَابِي وَنُذُرِ } 39 { وَلَقَدْ يَسَّرْنَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ لِلذِّكْرِ فَهَلْ مِن مُدَّكِرٍ }40
*أي:  { كَذَّبَتْ قَوْمُ لُوطٍ } لوطاً عليه السلام، حين دعاهم إلى عبادة الله  وحده لا شريك له، ونهاهم عن الشرك والفاحشة التي ما سبقهم بها أحد من  العالمين، فكذبوه واستمروا على شركهم وقبائحهم، حتى إن الملائكة الذين  جاؤوه بصورة أضياف حين سمع بهم قوم لوط، جاؤوهم مسرعين، يريدون إيقاع  الفاحشة فيهم، لعنهم الله وقبحهم، وراودوه عنهم، فأمر الله جبريل عليه  السلام، فطمس أعينهم بجناحه، وأنذرهم نبيهم بطشة الله وعقوبته {  فَتَمَارَوْاْ بِٱلنُّذُرِ }  { وَلَقَدْ صَبَّحَهُم بُكْرَةً عَذَابٌ  مُّسْتَقِرٌّ } قلب الله عليهم ديارهم، وجعل أسفلها أعلاها، وتتبعهم بحجارة  من سجيل منضود، مسومة عند ربك للمسرفين، ونجى الله لوطاً وأهله من الكرب  العظيم، جزاءً لهم على شكرهم لربهم، وعبادته وحده لا شريك له.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (568)
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القمر)
من (41)الى (55)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة القمر
**{ وَلَقَدْ جَآءَ آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ ٱلنُّذُرُ } 41 { كَذَّبُواْ بِئَايَاتِنَا كُلِّهَا فَأَخَذْنَاهُمْ أَخْذَ عِزِيزٍ مُّقْتَدِرٍ } 42 { أَكُفَّٰرُكُمْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أُوْلَٰئِكُمْ أَمْ لَكُم بَرَآءَةٌ فِي ٱلزُّبُرِ } 43 { أَمْ يَقُولُونَ نَحْنُ جَمِيعٌ مُّنتَصِرٌ } 44 { سَيُهْزَمُ ٱلْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ ٱلدُّبُرَ } 45 { بَلِ ٱلسَّاعَةُ مَوْعِدُهُمْ وَٱلسَّاعَةُ أَدْهَىٰ وَأَمَرُّ } 46 { إِنَّ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ وَسُعُرٍ } 47 { يَوْمَ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي ٱلنَّارِ عَلَىٰ وُجُوهِهِمْ ذُوقُواْ مَسَّ سَقَرَ } 48 { إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ } 49 { وَمَآ أَمْرُنَآ إِلاَّ وَاحِدَةٌ كَلَمْحٍ بِٱلْبَصَرِ } 50 { وَلَقَدْ أَهْلَكْنَآ أَشْيَاعَكُمْ فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ } 51 { وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ فَعَلُوهُ فِي ٱلزُّبُرِ } 52 { وَكُلُّ صَغِيرٍ وَكَبِيرٍ مُّسْتَطَرٌ } 53 { إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ } 54 { فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِرٍ }55
*أي:  { وَلَقَدْ جَآءَ آلَ فِرْعَوْنَ } أي: فرعون وقومه { ٱلنُّذُرُ } فأرسل  الله إليهم موسى الكليم، وأيده بالآيات الباهرات، والمعجزات القاهرات،  وأشهدهم من العبر ما لم يشهد عليه أحداً غيرهم، فكذبوا بآيات الله كلها،  فأخذهم أخذ عزيز مقتدر، فأغرقهم في اليم هو وجنوده. والمراد من ذكر هذه  القصص تحذير [الناس و] المكذبين لمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولهذا قال: {  أَكُفَّٰرُكُمْ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أُوْلَٰئِكُمْ } أي: هؤلاء الذين كذبوا أفضل  الرسل، خير من أولئك المكذبين، الذين ذكر الله هلاكهم وما جرى عليهم؟ فإن  كانوا خيراً منهم، أمكن أن ينجوا من العذاب، ولم يصبهم ما أصاب أولئك  الأشرار، وليس الأمر كذلك، فإنهم إن لم يكونوا شراً منهم، فليسوا بخير  منهم، { أَمْ لَكُم بَرَآءَةٌ فِي ٱلزُّبُرِ } أي: أم أعطاكم الله عهداً  وميثاقاً في الكتب التي أنزلها على الأنبياء، فتعتقدون حينئذ أنكم الناجون  بإخبار الله ووعده؟ وهذا غير واقع، بل غير ممكن عقلاً وشرعاً، أن تكتب  براءتهم في الكتب الإلهية المتضمنة للعدل والحكمة، فليس من الحكمة نجاة  أمثال هؤلاء المعاندين المكذبين، لأفضل الرسل وأكرمهم على الله، فلم يبق  إلا أن يكون بهم قوة ينتصرون بها، فأخبر تعالى أنهم يقولون: { نَحْنُ  جَمِيعٌ مُّنتَصِرٌ } قال تعالى مبيناً لضعفهم، وأنهم مهزومون: {  سَيُهْزَمُ ٱلْجَمْعُ وَيُوَلُّونَ ٱلدُّبُرَ } فوقع كما أخبر، هزم الله  جمعهم الأكبر يوم بدر، وقتل من صناديدهم وكبرائهم ما ذلوا به، ونصر الله  دينه ونبيه وحزبه المؤمنين. ومع ذلك، فلهم موعد يجمع به أولهم وآخرهم، ومن  أصيب في الدنيا منهم، ومن متع بلذاته، ولهذا قال: { بَلِ ٱلسَّاعَةُ  مَوْعِدُهُمْ } الذي يحازون به، ويؤخذ منهم الحق بالقسط، { وَٱلسَّاعَةُ  أَدْهَىٰ وَأَمَرُّ } أي: أعظم وأشق، وأكبر من كل ما يتوهم، أو يدور  بالبال. { إِنَّ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ } أي: الذين أكثروا من فعل الجرائم، وهي  الذنوب العظيمة من الشرك وغيره، من المعاصي { فِي ضَلاَلٍ وَسُعُرٍ } أي:  هم ضالون في الدنيا، ضُلاَّلٌ عن العلم، وضلال عن العمل، الذي ينجيهم من  العذاب، ويوم القيامة في العذاب الأليم، والنار التي تتسعر بهم، وتشتعل في  أجسامهم، حتى تبلغ أفئدتهم. { يَوْمَ يُسْحَبُونَ فِي ٱلنَّارِ عَلَىٰ  وُجُوهِهِمْ } التي هي أشرف ما بهم من الأعضاء، وألمها أشد من ألم غيرها،  فيهانون بذلك ويخزون، ويقال لهم: { ذُوقُواْ مَسَّ سَقَرَ } أي: ذوقوا ألم  النار وأسفها وغيظها ولهبها. { إِنَّا كُلَّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقْنَاهُ بِقَدَرٍ }  وهذا شامل للمخلوقات والعوالم العلوية والسفلية، أن الله تعالى وحده خلقها  لا خالق لها سواه، ولا مشارك له في خلقها، وخلقها بقضاء سبق به علمه، وجرى  به قلمه، بوقتها ومقدارها، وجميع ما اشتملت عليه من الأوصاف، وذلك على  الله يسير، فلهذا قال: { وَمَآ أَمْرُنَآ إِلاَّ وَاحِدَةٌ كَلَمْحٍ  بِٱلْبَصَرِ } فإذا أراد شيئاً قال له كن فيكون كما أراد، كلمح البصر، من  غير ممانعة ولا صعوبة.
{ وَلَقَدْ  أَهْلَكْنَآ أَشْيَاعَكُمْ } من الأمم السابقين الذين عملوا كما عملتم،  وكذبوا كما كذبتم { فَهَلْ مِن مُّدَّكِرٍ } أي: متذكر يعلم أن سنة الله في  الأولين والآخرين واحدة، وأن حكمته كما اقتضت إهلاك أولئك الأشرار، فإن  هؤلاء مثلهم، ولا فرق بين الفريقين. { وَكُلُّ شَيْءٍ فَعَلُوهُ فِي  ٱلزُّبُرِ } أي: كل ما فعلوه من خير وشر مكتوب عليهم في الكتب القدرية {  وَكُلُّ صَغِيرٍ وَكَبِيرٍ مُّسْتَطَرٌ } أي: مسطر مكتوب، وهذا حقيقة  القضاء والقدر، وأن جميع الأشياء كلها، قد علمها الله تعالى، وسطرها عنده  في اللوح المحفوظ، فما شاء الله كان، وما لم يشأ لم يكن، فما أصاب الإنسان  لم يكن ليخطئه، وما أخطأه لم يكن ليصيبه. { إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ } لله،  بفعل أوامره وترك نواهيه، الذين اتقوا الشرك والكبائر والصغائر. { فِي  جَنَّاتٍ وَنَهَرٍ } أي: في جنات النعيم، التي فيها ما لا عين رأت، ولا أذن  سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر، من الأشجار اليانعة، والأنهار الجارية،  والقصور الرفيعة، والمنازل الأنيقة، والمآكل والمشارب اللذيذة، والحور  الحسان، والروضات البهية في الجنان، ورضوان الملك الديان، والفوز بقربه،  ولهذا قال: { فِي مَقْعَدِ صِدْقٍ عِندَ مَلِيكٍ مُّقْتَدِرٍ } فلا تسأل  بعد هذا عما يعطيهم ربهم من كرامته وجوده، ويمدهم به من إحسانه ومنته،  جعلنا الله منهم، ولا حرمنا خير ما عنده بشر ما عندنا.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (569) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الرحمن)
من (1)الى (13)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الرحمن

**{ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ } 1 { عَلَّمَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ } 2 { خَلَقَ ٱلإِنسَانَ } 3 { عَلَّمَهُ ٱلبَيَانَ } 4 { ٱلشَّمْسُ وَٱلْقَمَرُ بِحُسْبَانٍ } 5 { وَٱلنَّجْمُ وَٱلشَّجَرُ يَسْجُدَانِ } 6 { وَٱلسَّمَآءَ رَفَعَهَا وَوَضَعَ ٱلْمِيزَانَ } 7 { أَلاَّ تَطْغَوْاْ فِي ٱلْمِيزَانِ } 8 { وَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلْوَزْنَ بِٱلْقِسْطِ وَلاَ تُخْسِرُواْ ٱلْمِيزَانَ } 9 { وَٱلأَرْضَ وَضَعَهَا لِلأَنَامِ } 10 { فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَٱلنَّخْلُ ذَاتُ ٱلأَكْمَامِ } 11 { وَٱلْحَبُّ ذُو ٱلْعَصْفِ وَٱلرَّيْحَانُ } 12 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }13
*

هذه  السورة الكريمة الجليلة، افتتحها باسمه " الرَّحْمَنُ " الدال على سعة  رحمته، وعموم إحسانه، وجزيل بره، وواسع فضله، ثم ذكر ما يدل على رحمته  وأثرها الذي أوصله الله إلى عباده من النعم الدينية والدنيوية [والآخروية  وبعد كل جنس ونوع من نعمه، ينبه الثقلين لشكره، ويقول: { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ  رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } ]. فذكر أنه { عَلَّمَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ } أي: علم  عباده ألفاظه ومعانيه، ويسرها على عباده، وهذا أعظم منة ورحمة رحم بها  عباده، حيث أنزل عليهم قرآناً عربياً بأحسن ألفاظ، وأحسن تفسير، مشتمل على  كل خير، زاجر عن كل شر. { خَلَقَ ٱلإِنسَانَ } في أحسن تقويم، كامل  الأعضاء، مستوفي الأجزاء، محكم البناء، قد أتقن البديع تعالى البديع خلقه  أيّ إتقان، وميّزه على سائر الحيوانات. بأن { عَلَّمَهُ ٱلبَيَانَ } أي:  التبيين عما في ضميره، وهذا شامل للتعليم النطقي والتعليم الخطي، فالبيان  الذي ميز الله به الآدمي على غيره من أجلّ نعمه، وأكبرها عليه. { ٱلشَّمْسُ  وَٱلْقَمَرُ بِحُسْبَانٍ } أي: خلق الله الشمس والقمر، وسخرهما يجريان  بحساب مقنن، وتقدير مقدر، رحمة بالعباد، وعناية بهم، وليقوم بذلك من  مصالحهم ما يقوم، وليعرف العباد عدد السنين والحساب. { وَٱلنَّجْمُ  وَٱلشَّجَرُ يَسْجُدَانِ } أي: نجوم السماء، وأشجار الأرض، تعرف ربها وتسجد  له، وتطيع وتخشع، وتنقاد لما سخرها له من مصالح عباده ومنافعهم، {  وَٱلسَّمَآءَ رَفَعَهَا } سقفها للمخلوقات الأرضية، ووضع الله الميزان أي:  العدل بين العباد، في الأقوال والأفعال، وليس المراد به الميزان المعروف  وحده، بل هو كما ذكرنا، يدخل فيه الميزان المعروف، والمكيال الذي تكال به  الأشياء والمقادير، والمساحات التي تضبط بها المجهولات، والحقائق التي يفصل  بها بين المخلوقات، ويقام بها العدل بينهم، ولهذا قال: { أَلاَّ  تَطْغَوْاْ فِي ٱلْمِيزَانِ } أي: أنزل الله الميزان، لئلا تتجاوزوا الحد  في الميزان، فإن الأمر لو كان يرجع إلى عقولكم وآرائكم، لحصل من الخلل ما  الله به عليم، ولفسدت السماوات والأرض. { وَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلْوَزْنَ  بِٱلْقِسْطِ } أي: اجعلوه قائماً بالعدل، الذي تصل إليه مقدرتكم وإمكانكم، {  وَلاَ تُخْسِرُواْ ٱلْمِيزَانَ } أي: لا تنقصوه وتعملوا بضده، وهو الجور  والظلم والطغيان، { وَٱلأَرْضَ وَضَعَهَا } الله على ما كانت عليه من  الكثافة والاستقرار واختلاف [أوصافها و] أحوالها { لِلأَنَامِ } أي: للخلق،  لكي يستقروا عليها، وتكون لهم مهاداً وفراشاً يبنون بها، ويحرثون ويغرسون  ويحفرون ويسلكون سبلها فجاجاً، وينتفعون بمعادنها وجميع ما فيها، مما تدعو  إليه حاجتهم، بل ضرورتهم. ثم ذكر ما فيها من الأقوات الضرورية، فقال: {  فِيهَا فَاكِهَةٌ } وهي جميع الأشجار التي تثمر الثمرات التي يتفكه بها  العباد، من العنب والتين والرمان والتفاح، وغير ذلك، { وَٱلنَّخْلُ ذَاتُ  ٱلأَكْمَامِ } أي: ذات الوعاء الذي ينفلق عن القنوان التي تخرج شيئاً  فشيئاً حتى تتم، فتكون قوتاً يؤكل ويدخر، يتزود منه المقيم والمسافر،  وفاكهة لذيذة من أحسن الفواكه، { وَٱلْحَبُّ ذُو ٱلْعَصْفِ } أي: ذو الساق  الذي يداس، فينتفع بتبنه للأنعام وغيرها، ويدخل في ذلك حب البر والشعير  والذرة [والأرز] والدخن، وغير ذلك، { وَٱلرَّيْحَانُ } يحتمل أن المراد  بذلك جميع الأرزاق التي يأكلها الآدميون، فيكون هذا من باب عطف العام على  الخاص، ويكون الله قد امتنّ على عباده بالقوت والرزق، عموماً وخصوصاً،  ويحتمل أن المراد بالريحان، الريحان المعروف، وأن الله امتنَّ على عباده  بما يسره في الأرض من أنواع الروائح الطيبة، والمشام الفاخرة، التي تسر  الأرواح، وتنشرح لها النفوس.
ولما ذكر جملة كثيرة  من نعمه التي تشاهد بالأبصار والبصائر، وكان الخطاب للثقلين، الإنس والجن،  قررهم تعالى بنعمه، فقال: { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }  أي: فبأي نعم الله الدينية والدنيوية تكذبان؟ وما أحسن جواب الجن حين تلا  عليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم هذه السورة، فما مر بقوله: { فَبِأَيِّ  آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } إلا قالوا ولا بشيء من آلائك ربنا نكذب،  فلك الحمد، فهذا الذي ينبغي للعبد إذا تليت عليه نعم الله وآلاؤه، أن يقرّ  بها ويشكر، ويحمد الله عليها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (570) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الرحمن)
من (14)الى (23)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الرحمن
**{ خَلَقَ ٱلإِنسَانَ مِن صَلْصَالٍ كَٱلْفَخَّارِ } 14 { وَخَلَقَ ٱلْجَآنَّ مِن مَّارِجٍ مِّن نَّارٍ } 15 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }16
*وهذا  من نعمه تعالى على عباده، حيث أراهم [من] آثار قدرته وبديع صنعته، أن {  خَلَقَ } أبا الإنس وهو آدم عليه السلام { مِن صَلْصَالٍ كَٱلْفَخَّارِ }  أي: من طين مبلول، قد أحكم بله وأتقن، حتى جف، فصار له صلصلة وصوت يشبه صوت  الفخار الذي طبخ على النار، { وَخَلَقَ ٱلْجَآنَّ } أي: أبا الجن، وهو  إبليس اللعين { مِن مَّارِجٍ مِّن نَّارٍ } أي: من لهب النار الصافي، أو  الذي قد خالطه الدخان، وهذا يدل على شرف عنصر الآدمي المخلوق من الطين  والتراب، الذي هو محل الرزانة والثقل والمنافع، بخلاف عنصر الجان وهو  النار، التي هي محل الخفة والطيش والشر والفساد. ولما بين خلق الثقلين  ومادة ذلك، وكان ذلك منّةً منه [تعالى] على عباده، قال: { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ  رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }.

*{ رَبُّ ٱلْمَشْرِقَيْنِ وَرَبُّ ٱلْمَغْرِبَيْنِ } 17 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }18
*أي:  هو تعالى ربُّ كل ما أشرقت عليه الشمس والقمر، والكواكب النيرة، وكل ما  غربت عليه، [وكل ما كانا فيه] فهي تحت تدبيره وربوبيته، وثناهما هنا لإرادة  العموم مشرقي الشمس شتاءً وصيفاً، ومغربها كذلك.
*{ مَرَجَ ٱلْبَحْرَيْنِ يَلْتَقِيَانِ } 19 { بَيْنَهُمَا بَرْزَخٌ لاَّ يَبْغِيَانِ } 20 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 21 { يَخْرُجُ مِنْهُمَا ٱلُّلؤْلُؤُ وَٱلمَرْجَانُ } 22 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاَءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }23
*المراد  بالبحرين: البحر العذب، والبحر المالح، فهما يلتقيان كلاهما، فيصب العذب  في البحر المالح، ويختلطان ويمتزجان، ولكن الله تعالى جعل بينهما برزخاً من  الأرض، حتى لا يبغي أحدهما على الآخر، ويحصل النفع بكل منهما، فالعذب منه  يشربون وتشرب أشجارهم وزروعهم، والملح به يطيب الهواء ويتولد الحوت والسمك،  واللؤلؤ والمرجان، ويكون مستقراً مسخراً للسفن والمراكب، ولهذا قال: {  وَلَهُ ٱلْجَوَارِ ٱلْمُنشَئَاتُ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ... }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (571) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الرحمن)
من (24)الى (35)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الرحمن
**{ وَلَهُ ٱلْجَوَارِ ٱلْمُنشَئَاتُ فِي ٱلْبَحْرِ كَٱلأَعْلاَمِ } 24 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }25
*أي:  وسخر تعالى لعباده السفن الجواري، التي تمخر البحر وتشقه بإذن الله، التي  ينشئها الآدميون، فتكون من كبرها وعظمها كالأعلام، وهي الجبال العظيمة،  فيركبها الناس، ويحملون عليها أمتعتهم وأنواع تجاراتهم، وغير ذلك مما تدعو  إليه حاجتهم وضرورتهم، وقد حفظها حافظ السماوات والأرض، وهذه من نعم الله  الجليلة، فلذلك قال: { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }.
*{ كُلُّ مَنْ عَلَيْهَا فَانٍ } 26 { وَيَبْقَىٰ وَجْهُ رَبِّكَ ذُو ٱلْجَلاَلِ وَٱلإِكْرَامِ } 27 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }28
*أي:  كل من على الأرض، من إنس وجن، ودوابّ، وسائر المخلوقات، يفنى ويموت ويبيد  ويبقى الحي الذي لا يموت { ذُو ٱلْجَلاَلِ وَٱلإِكْرَامِ } أي: ذو العظمة  والكبرياء والمجد، الذي يعظم ويبجل ويجل لأجله، والإكرام الذي هو سعة الفضل  والجود، والداعي لأن يكرم أولياءه وخواص خلقه بأنواع الإكرام، الذي يكرمه  أولياؤه ويجلونه، [ويعظمونه] ويحبونه، وينيبون إليه ويعبدونه، { فَبِأَيِّ  آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }.

*{ يَسْأَلُهُ مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأْنٍ } 29 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }30
*أي:  هو الغني بذاته عن جميع مخلوقاته، وهو واسع الجود والكرم، فكل الخلق  مفتقرون إليه، يسألونه جميع حوائجهم، بحالهم ومقالهم، ولا يستغنون عنه طرفة  عين ولا أقل من ذلك، وهو تعالى { كُلَّ يَوْمٍ هُوَ فِي شَأْنٍ } يغني  فقيراً، ويجبر كسيراً، ويعطي قوماً، ويمنع آخرين، ويميت ويحيي، ويرفع  ويخفض، لا يشغله شأن عن شأن، ولا تغلطه المسائل، ولا يبرمه إلحاح الملحين،  ولا طول مسألة السائلين، فسبحان الكريم الوهاب، الذي عمت مواهبه أهل الأرض  والسماوات، وعمّ لطفه جميع الخلق في كل الآنات واللحظات، وتعالى الذي لا  يمنعه من الإعطاء معصية العاصين، ولا استغناء الفقراء الجاهلين به وبكرمه،  وهذه الشؤون التي أخبر أنه تعالى كل يوم هو في شأن، هي تقاديره وتدابيره  التي قدرها في الأزل وقضاها، لا يزال تعالى يمضيها وينفذها في أوقاتها التي  اقتضته حكمته، وهي أحكامه الدينية التي هي الأمر والنهي، والقدرية التي  يجريها على عباده مدة مقامهم في هذه الدار، حتى إذا تمت [هذه] الخليقة  وأفناهم الله تعالى، وأراد تعالى أن ينفذ فيهم أحكام الجزاء، ويريهم من  عدله وفضله وكثرة إحسانه، ما به يعرفونه ويوحدونه، نقل المكلفين من دار  الابتلاء والامتحان إلى دار الحيوان. وفرغ حينئذ لتنفيذ هذه الأحكام، التي  جاء وقتها، وهو المراد بقوله: { سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَ... }.
*{ سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَ ٱلثَّقَلاَنِ } 30 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }31
*أي: سنفرغ لحسابكم ومجازاتكم بأعمالكم التي عملتموها في دار الدنيا.
*{ سَنَفْرُغُ لَكُمْ أَيُّهَ ٱلثَّقَلاَنِ } 32 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }33
*أي: سنفرغ لحسابكم ومجازاتكم بأعمالكم التي عملتموها في دار الدنيا.
*{ يٰمَعْشَرَ  ٱلْجِنِّ وَٱلإِنسِ إِنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُواْ مِنْ أَقْطَارِ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ فَٱنفُذُواْ لاَ تَنفُذُونَ إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ } 34 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }35
*أي:  إذا جمعهم الله في موقف القيامة، أخبرهم بعجزهم وضعفهم، وكمال سلطانه،  ونفوذ مشيئته وقدرته، فقال معجزاً لهم: { يٰمَعْشَرَ ٱلْجِنِّ وَٱلإِنسِ  إِنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُواْ مِنْ أَقْطَارِ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: تجدون منفذاً مسلكاً تخرجون به عن ملك الله وسلطانه، {  فَٱنفُذُواْ لاَ تَنفُذُونَ إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ } أي: لا تخرجون عنه إلا  بقوة وتسلط منكم، وكمال قدرة، وأنّى لهم ذلك، وهم لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعاً  ولا ضراً، ولا موتاً ولا حياةً ولا نشوراً؟! ففي ذلك الموقف لا يتكلم أحد  إلا بإذنه، ولا تسمع إلا همساً، وفي ذلك الموقف يستوي الملوك والمماليك،  والرؤساء والمرؤوسون، والأغنياء والفقراء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (572) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الرحمن)
من (36)الى (46)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الرحمن
**{ يُرْسَلُ عَلَيْكُمَا شُوَاظٌ مِّن نَّارٍ وَنُحَاسٌ فَلاَ تَنتَصِرَانِ } 36 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }37
*

ثم  ذكر ما أعد لهم في ذلك الموقف العظيم، فقال: { يُرْسَلُ عَلَيْكُمَا  شُوَاظٌ مِّن نَّارٍ [وَنُحَاسٌ فَلاَ تَنتَصِرَانِ * فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ  رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } أي: يرسل عليكما] لهب صاف من النار. 
{ وَنُحَاسٌ  } وهو اللهب، الذي قد خالطه الدخان، والمعنى أن هذين الأمرين الفظيعين  يرسلان عليكما يا معشر الجن والإنس، ويحيطان بكما فلا تنتصران، لا بناصر من  أنفسكم، ولا بأحد ينصركم من دون الله. ولما كان تخويفه لعباده نعمة منه  عليهم، وسوطاً يسوقهم به إلى أعلى المطالب وأشرف المواهب، امتنَّ عليهم،  فقال: { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }.

*{ فَإِذَا ٱنشَقَّتِ ٱلسَّمَآءُ فَكَانَتْ وَرْدَةً كَٱلدِّهَانِ } 38 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 39 { فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لاَّ يُسْأَلُ عَن ذَنبِهِ إِنسٌ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ } 40 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }41
*

{  فَإِذَا ٱنشَقَّتِ ٱلسَّمَآءُ } [أي] يوم القيامة من شدة الأهوال، وكثرة  البلبال، وترادف الأوجال، فانخسفت شمسها وقمرها، وانتثرت نجومها، {  فَكَانَتْ } من شدة الخوف والانزعاج { وَرْدَةً كَٱلدِّهَانِ } أي: كانت  كالمهل والرصاص المذاب ونحوه { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ *  فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لاَّ يُسْأَلُ عَن ذَنبِهِ إِنسٌ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ } أي: سؤال  استعلام بما وقع، لأنه تعالى عالم الغيب والشهادة والماضي والمستقبل، ويريد  أن يجازي العباد بما علمه من أحوالهم، وقد جعل لأهل الخير والشر يوم  القيامة علامات يعرفون بها، كما قال تعالى:*{ يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ }* [آل عمران: 106].

*{ يُعْرَفُ ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ بِسِيمَاهُمْ فَيُؤْخَذُ بِٱلنَّوَاصِي وَٱلأَقْدَامِ } 42 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }43
*

وقال  هنا: { يُعْرَفُ ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ بِسِيمَاهُمْ فَيُؤْخَذُ بِٱلنَّوَاصِي  وَٱلأَقْدَامِ } أي: فيؤخذ بنواصي المجرمين وأقدامهم، فيلقون في النار  ويسحبون فيها، وإنما يسألهم تعالى سؤال توبيخ وتقرير بما وقع منهم، وهو  أعلم به منهم، ولكنه تعالى يريد أن تظهر للخلق حجته البالغة، وحكمته  الجليلة.

*{ هَـٰذِهِ جَهَنَّمُ ٱلَّتِي يُكَذِّبُ بِهَا ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ } 44 { يَطُوفُونَ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَ حَمِيمٍ آنٍ } 45 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ }46
*

أي:  يقال للمكذبين بالوعد والوعيد حين تسعر الجحيم: { هَـٰذِهِ جَهَنَّمُ  ٱلَّتِي يُكَذِّبُ بِهَا ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ } فليهنهم تكذيبهم بها، وليذوقوا  من عذابها ونكالها وسعيرها وأغلالها، ما هو جزاء لتكذيبهم، { يَطُوفُونَ  بَيْنَهَا } أي: بين أطباق الجحيم ولهبها { وَبَيْنَ حَمِيمٍ آنٍ } أي: ماء  حار جداً قد انتهى حرّه، وزمهرير قد اشتدّ برده وقره، { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ  رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } ولما ذكر ما يفعل بالمجرمين، ذكر جزاء المتقين  الخائفين، فقال:

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (573) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الرحمن)
من (47)الى (79)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الرحمن
**{ وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ جَنَّتَانِ } 47 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 48 { ذَوَاتَآ أَفْنَانٍ } 49 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 50 { فِيهِمَا عَيْنَانِ تَجْرِيَانِ } 51 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 52 { فِيهِمَا مِن كُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ زَوْجَانِ } 53 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 54 { مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى فُرُشٍ بَطَآئِنُهَا مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ وَجَنَى ٱلْجَنَّتَيْنِ دَانٍ } 55 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 56 { فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ ٱلطَّرْفِ لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ } 57 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 58 { كَأَنَّهُنَّ ٱلْيَاقُوتُ وَٱلْمَرْجَانُ } 59 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 60 { هَلْ جَزَآءُ ٱلإِحْسَانِ إِلاَّ ٱلإِحْسَانُ } 61 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 62 { وَمِن دُونِهِمَا جَنَّتَانِ } 63 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 64 { مُدْهَآمَّتَانِ } 65 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 66 { فِيهِمَا عَيْنَانِ نَضَّاخَتَانِ } 67 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 68 { فِيهِمَا فَاكِهَةٌ وَنَخْلٌ وَرُمَّانٌ } 69 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 70 { فِيهِنَّ خَيْرَاتٌ حِسَانٌ } 71 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 72 { حُورٌ مَّقْصُورَاتٌ فِي ٱلْخِيَامِ } 73 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 74 { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ } 75 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 76 { مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَىٰ رَفْرَفٍ خُضْرٍ وَعَبْقَرِيٍّ حِسَانٍ } 77 { فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ } 78 { تَبَارَكَ ٱسْمُ رَبِّكَ ذِي ٱلْجَلاَلِ وَٱلإِكْرَامِ }79
*{  وَلِمَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ جَنَّتَانِ * فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا  تُكَذِّبَانِ } إلى آخر السورة.
 أي: وللذي خاف ربه وقيامه عليه، فترك ما  نهى عنه، وفعل ما أمره به، له جنتان من ذهب آنيتهما وحليتهما وبنيانهما وما  فيهما، إحدى الجنتين جزاء على ترك المنهيات، والأخرى على فعل الطاعات، ومن  أوصاف تلك الجنتين أنهما { ذَوَاتَآ أَفْنَانٍ } [أي: فيهما من ألوان  النعيم المتنوعة نعيم الظاهر والباطن ما لا عينٌ رأت ولا أذنٌ سمعت، ولا  خطر على قلب بشر] أن فيهما الأشجار الكثيرة الزاهرة ذوات الغصون الناعمة،  التي فيها الثمار اليانعة الكثيرة اللذيذة، أو ذواتا أنواع وأصناف من جميع  أصناف النعيم وأنواعه جمع فن، أي: صنف. وفي تلك الجنتين { عَيْنَانِ  تَجْرِيَانِ } يفجرونها على ما يريدون ويشتهون، { فِيهِمَا مِن كُلِّ  فَاكِهَةٍ } من جميع أصناف الفواكه { زَوْجَانِ } أي: صنفان، كل صنف له  لذّة ولون، ليس للنوع الآخر. { مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى فُرُشٍ بَطَآئِنُهَا  مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ } هذه صفة فرش أهل الجنة وجلوسهم عليها، وأنهم متكئون  عليها، [أي:] جلوس تمكن واستقرار [وراحة]، كجلوس من الملوك على الأسرة،  وتلك الفرش، لا يعلم وصفها وحسنها إلا الله عز وجل، حتى إن بطائنها التي  تلي الأرض منها، من إستبرق، وهو أحسن الحرير وأفخره، فكيف بظواهرها التي  تلي بشرتهم؟! { وَجَنَى ٱلْجَنَّتَيْنِ دَانٍ } الجنى هو الثمر المستوي أي:  وثمر هاتين الجنتين قريب التناول، يناله القائم والقاعد والمضطجع. 
{  فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ ٱلطَّرْفِ } أي: قد قصرن طرفهن على أزواجهن، من حسنهم  وجمالهم، وكمال محبتهن لهم، وقصرن أيضاً طرف أزواجهن عليهن، من حسنهن  وجمالهن ولذة وصالهن، { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ }  أي: لم ينلهن قبلهم أحد من الإنس والجن، بل هن أبكار عرب، متحببات إلى  أزواجهن، بحسن التبعل والتغنج والملاحة والدلال، ولهذا قال: { كَأَنَّهُنَّ  ٱلْيَاقُوتُ وَٱلْمَرْجَانُ } وذلك لصفائهن وجمال منظرهن وبهائهن، { هَلْ  جَزَآءُ ٱلإِحْسَانِ إِلاَّ ٱلإِحْسَانُ } أي: هل جزاء من أحسن في عبادة  الخالق ونفع عبيده، إلا أن يحسن إليه بالثواب الجزيل، والفوز الكبير،  والنعيم المقيم، والعيش السليم، فهاتان الجنتان العاليتان للمقربين، {  وَمِن دُونِهِمَا جَنَّتَانِ } من فضة بنيانهما وآنيتهما وحليتهما وما  فيهما لأصحاب اليمين، وتلك الجنتان { مُدْهَآمَّتَانِ } أي: سوداوان من شدة  الخضرة التي هي أثر الري. { فِيهِمَا عَيْنَانِ نَضَّاخَتَانِ }. أي:  فوارتان، { فِيهِمَا فَاكِهَةٌ } من جميع أصناف الفواكه، وأخصها النخل  والرمان، اللذان فيهما من المنافع ما فيهما، { فِيهِنَّ } أي: في الجنات  كلها { خَيْرَاتٌ حِسَانٌ } أي: خيرات الأخلاق حسان الأوجه، فجمعن بين جمال  الظاهر والباطن، وحسن الخَلْقِ والخُلُق، { حُورٌ مَّقْصُورَاتٌ فِي  ٱلْخِيَامِ } أي: محبوسات في خيام اللؤلؤ، قد تهيأن وأعددن أنفسهن  لأزواجهنَّ، ولا ينفي ذلك خروجهنَّ في البساتين ورياض الجنة، كما جرت  العادة لبنات الملوك ونحوهنَّ [المخدرات] الخفرات، { لَمْ يَطْمِثْهُنَّ  إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ * فَبِأَيِّ آلاۤءِ رَبِّكُمَا تُكَذِّبَانِ  * مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَىٰ رَفْرَفٍ خُضْرٍ } أي: أصحاب هاتين الجنتين، متكأهم  على الرفرف الأخضر، وهي الفرش التي فوق المجالس العالية، التي قد زادت على  مجالسهم، فصار لها رفرفة من وراء مجالسهم، لزيادة البهاء وحسن المنظر، {  وَعَبْقَرِيٍّ حِسَانٍ } العبقري: نسبة لكل منسوج نسجاً حسناً فاخراً،  ولهذا وصفها بالحسن الشامل، لحسن الصنعة وحسن المنظر، ونعومة الملمس،  وهاتان الجنتان دون الجنتين الأوليين، كما نص الله على ذلك بقوله: { وَمِن  دُونِهِمَا جَنَّتَانِ } وكما وصف الأوليين بعدة أوصاف لم يصف بها  الأخريين، فقال في الأوليين: { فِيهِمَا عَيْنَانِ تَجْرِيَانِ } وفي  الأخريين: { عَيْنَانِ نَضَّاخَتَانِ } ومن المعلوم الفرق بين الجارية  والنضاخة.
 
وقال في الأوليين: {  ذَوَاتَآ أَفْنَانٍ } ولم يقل ذلك في الأخريين. وقال في الأوليين: {  فِيهِمَا مِن كُلِّ فَاكِهَةٍ زَوْجَانِ } وفي الأخريين { فِيهِمَا  فَاكِهَةٌ وَنَخْلٌ وَرُمَّانٌ } وقد علم ما بين الوصفين من التفاوت. وقال  في الأوليين: { مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَى فُرُشٍ بَطَآئِنُهَا مِنْ إِسْتَبْرَقٍ  وَجَنَى ٱلْجَنَّتَيْنِ دَانٍ } ولم يقل ذلك في الأخيرتين، بل قال: {  مُتَّكِئِينَ عَلَىٰ رَفْرَفٍ خُضْرٍ وَعَبْقَرِيٍّ حِسَانٍ }. وقال في  الأوليين، في وصف نسائهم وأزواجهم: { فِيهِنَّ قَاصِرَاتُ ٱلطَّرْفِ لَمْ  يَطْمِثْهُنَّ إِنسٌ قَبْلَهُمْ وَلاَ جَآنٌّ } وقال في الأخريين: { حُورٌ  مَّقْصُورَاتٌ فِي ٱلْخِيَامِ } وقد علم التفاوت بين ذلك. وقال في  الأوليين: { هَلْ جَزَآءُ ٱلإِحْسَانِ إِلاَّ ٱلإِحْسَانُ } فدلّ ذلك أن  الأوليين جزاء المحسنين، ولم يقل ذلك في الأخريين. ومجرد تقديم الأوليين  على الأخريين، يدل على فضلهما. فبهذه الأوجه يعرف فضل الأوليين على  الأخريين، وأنهما معدّتان للمقربين من الأنبياء، والصديقين، وخواصّ عباد  الله الصالحين، وأن الأخريين معدتان لعموم المؤمنين، وفي كل من الجنات  [المذكورات] ما لا عينٌ رأت، ولا أذنٌ سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر، وفيهنّ  ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين، وأهلها في غاية الراحة والرضا والطمأنينة  وحسن المأوى، حتى إن كلاً منهم لا يرى أحداً أحسن حالاً منه، ولا أعلى من  نعيمه [الذي هو فيه]. 
ولما ذكر سعة فضله وإحسانه، قال: { تَبَارَكَ ٱسْمُ  رَبِّكَ ذِي ٱلْجَلاَلِ وَٱلإِكْرَامِ } أي: تعاظم وكثر خيره، الذي له  الجلال الباهر، والمجد الكامل، والإكرام لأوليائه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (574) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الواقعة)
من (1)الى (26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الواقعة
**{ إِذَا وَقَعَتِ ٱلْوَاقِعَةُ } 1 { لَيْسَ لِوَقْعَتِهَا كَاذِبَةٌ } 2 { خَافِضَةٌ رَّافِعَةٌ } 3 { إِذَا رُجَّتِ ٱلأَرْضُ رَجّاً } 4 { وَبُسَّتِ ٱلْجِبَالُ بَسّاً } 5 { فَكَانَتْ هَبَآءً مُّنبَثّاً } 6 { وَكُنتُمْ أَزْوَاجاً ثَلاَثَةً } 7 { فَأَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَيْمَنَةِ مَآ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَيْمَنَةِ } 8 { وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَشْأَمَةِ مَآ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَشْأَمَةِ } 9 { وَٱلسَّابِقُونَ ٱلسَّابِقُونَ } 10 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلْمُقَرَّبُونَ } 11 { فِي جَنَّاتِ ٱلنَّعِيمِ } 12 { ثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ }13
*

يخبر  تعالى بحال الواقعة التي لا بد من وقوعها، وهي القيامة التي { لَيْسَ  لِوَقْعَتِهَا كَاذِبَةٌ } أي: لا شك فيها، لأنها قد تظاهرت عليها الأدلة  العقلية والسمعية، ودلّت عليها حكمته تعالى، { خَافِضَةٌ رَّافِعَةٌ } أي:  خافضة لأناس في أسفل سافلين، رافعة لأناس في أعلى عليين، أو خفضت بصوتها  فأسمعت القريب، ورفعت فأسمعت البعيد. 
{ إِذَا رُجَّتِ ٱلأَرْضُ رَجّاً }  أي: حركت واضطربت، { وَبُسَّتِ ٱلْجِبَالُ بَسّاً } أي: فتتت، { فَكَانَتْ  هَبَآءً مُّنبَثّاً } فأصبحت الأرض ليس عليها جبل ولا معلم، قاعاً صفصفاً،  لا ترى فيها عوجا ولا أمتا، { وَكُنتُمْ } أيها الخلق { أَزْوَاجاً  ثَلاَثَةً } أي: انقسمتم ثلاث فرق بحسب أعمالكم الحسنة والسيئة، ثم فصل  أحوال الأزواج الثلاثة، فقال: { فَأَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَيْمَنَةِ مَآ أَصْحَابُ  ٱلْمَيْمَنَةِ } تعظيم لشأنهم، وتفخيم لأحوالهم، { وَأَصْحَابُ  ٱلْمَشْأَمَةِ } أي: الشمال، { مَآ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَشْأَمَةِ } تهويل  لحالهم. 
{ وَٱلسَّابِقُونَ ٱلسَّابِقُونَ * أُوْلَـٰئِكَ ٱلْمُقَرَّبُونَ }  أي: السابقون في الدنيا إلى الخيرات، هم السابقون في الآخرة لدخول الجنات.  أولئك الذين هذا وصفهم، المقربون عند الله، في جنات النعيم، في أعلى  عليين، في المنازل العاليات، التي لا منزلة فوقها. وهؤلاء المذكورون {  ثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } أي: جماعة كثيرون من المتقدمين من هذه الأمة  وغيرهم.

*{ وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنَ ٱلآخِرِينَ } 14 { عَلَىٰ سُرُرٍ مَّوْضُونَةٍ } 15 { مُّتَّكِئِينَ عَلَيْهَا مُتَقَابِلِينَ }16
*

{  وَقَلِيلٌ مِّنَ ٱلآخِرِينَ } وهذا يدل على فضل صدر هذه الأمة في الجملة  على متأخريها، لكون المقربين من الأولين أكثر من المتأخرين، والمقربون هم  خواص الخلق، { عَلَىٰ سُرُرٍ مَّوْضُونَةٍ } أي: مرمولة بالذهب والفضة،  واللؤلؤ، والجوهر، وغير ذلك من [الحلي] الزينة، التي لا يعلمها إلا الله  تعالى، { مُّتَّكِئِينَ عَلَيْهَا } أي: على تلك السرر، جلوس تمكن وطمأنينة  وراحة واستقرار.
 { مُتَقَابِلِينَ } وجه كل منهم إلى وجه صاحبه، من صفاء  قلوبهم، وحسن أدبهم، وتقابل قلوبهم.
*{ يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُّخَلَّدُونَ } 17 { بِأَكْوَابٍ وَأَبَارِيقَ وَكَأْسٍ مِّن مَّعِينٍ } 18 { لاَّ يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا وَلاَ يُنزِفُونَ } 19 { وَفَاكِهَةٍ مِّمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ } 20 { وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِّمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ } 21 { وَحُورٌ عِينٌ } 22 { كَأَمْثَالِ ٱللُّؤْلُؤِ ٱلْمَكْنُونِ } 23 { جَزَآءً بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } 24 { لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً وَلاَ تَأْثِيماً } 25 { إِلاَّ قِيلاً سَلاَماً سَلاَماً }26
*

{  يَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُّخَلَّدُونَ } أي: يدور على أهل الجنة  للخدمة وقضاء حوائجهم، ولدان صغار الأسنان، في غاية الحسن والبهاء،*{ لَّهُمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ لُؤْلُؤٌ مَّكْنُونٌ }* [الطور:  24] أي: مستور، لا يناله ما يغيره، مخلوقون للبقاء والخلد، لا يهرمون ولا  يتغيرون، ولا يزيدون على أسنانهم، ويدورون عليهم بآنية شرابهم {  بِأَكْوَابٍ } وهي التي لا عرى لها، { وَأَبَارِيقَ } الأواني التي لها  عرى، { وَكَأْسٍ مِّن مَّعِينٍ } أي: من خمر لذيذ المشرب، لا آفة فيها، {  لاَّ يُصَدَّعُونَ عَنْهَا } أي: لا تصدعهم رؤوسهم كما تصدع خمرة الدنيا  رأس شاربها. ولا هم عنها ينزفون، أي: لا تنزف عقولهم، ولا تذهب أحلامهم  منها، كما يكون لخمر الدنيا. والحاصل: أن جميع ما في الجنة من أنواع النعيم  الموجود جنسه في الدنيا، لا يوجد في الجنة فيه آفة، كما قال تعالى:*{ فِيهَآ  أَنْهَارٌ مِّن مَّآءٍ غَيْرِ ءَاسِنٍ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّن لَّبَنٍ لَّمْ  يَتَغَيَّرْ طَعْمُهُ وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ خَمْرٍ لَّذَّةٍ لِّلشَّارِبِينَ  وَأَنْهَارٌ مِّنْ عَسَلٍ مُّصَفًّى }* [محمد:  15] وذكر هنا خمر الجنة، ونفى عنها كل آفة توجد في الدنيا. { وَفَاكِهَةٍ  مِّمَّا يَتَخَيَّرُونَ } أي: مهما تخيروا، وراق في أعينهم، واشتهته  نفوسهم، من أنواع الفواكه الشهية، والجنى اللذيذ، حصل لهم على أكمل وجه  وأحسنه، { وَلَحْمِ طَيْرٍ مِّمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ } أي: من كل صنف من الطيور  يشتهونه، ومن أي جنس من لحمه أرادوا، وإن شاؤوا مشوياً، أو طبيخاً، أو غير  ذلك. { وَحُورٌ عِينٌ * كَأَمْثَالِ ٱللُّؤْلُؤِ ٱلْمَكْنُونِ } أي: ولهم  حور عين، والحوراء: التي في عينها كحل وملاحة، وحسن وبهاء، والعين: حسان  الأعين وضخامها وحسن العين في الأنثى، من أعظم الأدلة على حسنها وجمالها. {  كَأَمْثَالِ ٱللُّؤْلُؤِ ٱلْمَكْنُونِ } أي: كأنهن اللؤلؤ الأبيض الرطب  الصافي البهي، المستور عن الأعين والريح والشمس، الذي يكون لونه من أحسن  الألوان، الذي لا عيب فيه بوجه من الوجوه، فكذلك الحور العين، لا عيب فيهن  [بوجه]، بل هن كاملات الأوصاف، جميلات النعوت. فكل ما تأملته منها لم تجد  فيه إلا ما يسر الخاطر ويروق الناظر، وذلك النعيم المعد لهم { جَزَآءً  بِمَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } فكما حسنت منهم الأعمال، أحسن الله لهم  الجزاء، ووفر لهم الفوز والنعيم. { لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً وَلاَ  تَأْثِيماً } أي: لا يسمعون في جنات النعيم كلاماً يلغى، ولا يكون فيه  فائدة، ولا كلاماً يؤثم صاحبه، { إِلاَّ قِيلاً سَلاَماً سَلاَماً } أي:  إلا كلاماً طيباً، وذلك لأنها دار الطيبين، ولا يكون فيها إلا كل طيب، وهذا  دليل على حسن أدب أهل الجنة في خطابهم فيما بينهم، وأنه أطيب كلام، وأسره  للنفوس، وأسلمه من كل لغوٍ وإثم، نسأل الله من فضله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (575) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الواقعة)
من (27)الى (57)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الواقعة
**{ وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلْيَمِينِ مَآ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْيَمِينِ } 27 { فِي سِدْرٍ مَّخْضُودٍ } 28 { وَطَلْحٍ مَّنضُودٍ } 29 { وَظِلٍّ مَّمْدُودٍ } 30 { وَمَآءٍ مَّسْكُوبٍ } 31 { وَفَاكِهَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ } 32 { لاَّ مَقْطُوعَةٍ وَلاَ مَمْنُوعَةٍ } 33 { وَفُرُشٍ مَّرْفُوعَةٍ } 34 { إِنَّآ أَنشَأْنَاهُنَّ إِنشَآءً } 35 { فَجَعَلْنَاهُنّ  َ أَبْكَاراً } 36 { عُرُباً أَتْرَاباً } 37 { لأَصْحَابِ ٱلْيَمِينِ } 38 { ثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 39 { وَثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ ٱلآخِرِينَ }40
*ثم  ذكر نعيم أصحاب اليمين، فقال: { وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلْيَمِينِ مَآ أَصْحَابُ  ٱلْيَمِينِ } أي: شأنهم عظيم، وحالهم جسيم، { فِي سِدْرٍ مَّخْضُودٍ } أي:  مقطوع ما فيه من الشوك والأغصان [الرديئة] المضرة، مجعول مكان ذلك الثمر  الطيب، وللسدر من الخواص، الظل الظليل، وراحة الجسم فيه، { وَطَلْحٍ  مَّنضُودٍ } والطلح معروف، وهو شجر [كبار] يكون بالبادية، تنضد أغصانه من  الثمر اللذيذ الشهي، { وَمَآءٍ مَّسْكُوبٍ } أي: كثير من العيون والأنهار  السارحة، والمياه المتدفقة، { وَفَاكِهَةٍ كَثِيرَةٍ * لاَّ مَقْطُوعَةٍ  وَلاَ مَمْنُوعَةٍ } أي: ليست بمنزلة فاكهة الدنيا تنقطع في وقت من  الأوقات، وتكون ممتنعة [أي: متعسرة] على مبتغيها، بل هي على الدوام موجودة،  وجناها قريب يتناوله العبد على أي حال يكون، { وَفُرُشٍ مَّرْفُوعَةٍ }  أي: مرفوعة فوق الأسرة ارتفاعاً عظيماً، وتلك الفرش من الحرير والذهب  واللؤلؤ وما لا يعلمه إلا الله. { إِنَّآ أَنشَأْنَاهُنَّ إِنشَآءً } أي:  إنا أنشأنا نساء أهل الجنة نشأةً غير النشأة التي كانت في الدنيا، نشأةً  كاملةً لا تقبل الفناء، { فَجَعَلْنَاهُنّ  َ أَبْكَاراً } صغارهن وكبارهن،  وعموم ذلك يشمل الحور العين ونساء أهل الدنيا، وأن هذا الوصف - وهو البكارة  - ملازم لهن في جميع الأحوال، كما أن كونهن { عُرُباً أَتْرَاباً } ملازم  لهن في كل حال، والعروب: هي المرأة المتحببة إلى بعلها بحسن لفظها، وحسن  هيئتها ودلالها وجمالها [ومحبتها]، فهي التي إن تكلمت سبت العقول، وود  السامع أن كلامها لا ينقضي، خصوصاً عند غنائهن بتلك الأصوات الرخيمة  والنغمات المطربة، وإن نظر إلى أدبها وسمتها ودلها ملأت قلب بعلها فرحاً  وسروراً، وإن برزت من محل إلى آخر، امتلأ ذلك الموضع منها ريحاً طيباً  ونوراً، ويدخل في ذلك الغنجة عند الجماع. والأتراب اللاتي على سن واحدة،  ثلاث وثلاثين سنة، التي هي غاية ما يتمنى ونهاية سن الشباب، فنساؤهم عرب  أتراب، متفقات مؤتلفات، راضيات مرضيات، لا يَحزَنَّ ولا يُحزِنَّ، بل هن  أفراح النفوس، وقرة العيون، وجلاء الأبصار.
 { لأَصْحَابِ ٱلْيَمِينِ } أي:  معدات لهم مهيئات، { ثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ * وَثُلَّةٌ مِّنَ  ٱلآخِرِينَ } أي: هذا القسم من أصحاب اليمين عدد كثير من الأولين، وعدد  كثير من الآخرين.
*{ وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلشِّمَالِ مَآ أَصْحَابُ ٱلشِّمَالِ } 41 { فِي سَمُومٍ وَحَمِيمٍ } 42 { وَظِلٍّ مِّن يَحْمُومٍ } 43 { لاَّ بَارِدٍ وَلاَ كَرِيمٍ } 44 { إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُتْرَفِينَ } 45 { وَكَانُواْ يُصِرُّونَ عَلَى ٱلْحِنثِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ } 46 { وَكَانُواْ يِقُولُونَ أَإِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ } 47 { أَوَ آبَآؤُنَا ٱلأَوَّلُونَ } 48 { قُلْ إِنَّ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ وَٱلآخِرِينَ } 49 { لَمَجْمُوعُونَ إِلَىٰ مِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ مَّعْلُومٍ } 50 { ثُمَّ إِنَّكُمْ أَيُّهَا ٱلضِّآلُّونَ ٱلْمُكَذِّبُونَ } 51 { لأَكِلُونَ مِن شَجَرٍ مِّن زَقُّومٍ } 52 { فَمَالِئُونَ مِنْهَا ٱلْبُطُونَ } 53 { فَشَارِبُونَ عَلَيْهِ مِنَ ٱلْحَمِيمِ } 54 { فَشَارِبُونَ شُرْبَ ٱلْهِيمِ } 55 { هَـٰذَا نُزُلُهُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلدِّينِ } 56 { نَحْنُ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ فَلَوْلاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ }57
*{  وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلشِّمَالِ مَآ أَصْحَابُ ٱلشِّمَالِ * فِي سَمُومٍ وَحَمِيمٍ  * وَظِلٍّ مِّن يَحْمُومٍ * لاَّ بَارِدٍ وَلاَ كَرِيمٍ * إِنَّهُمْ  كَانُواْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُتْرَفِينَ * وَكَانُواْ يُصِرُّونَ عَلَى  ٱلْحِنثِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ * وَكَانُواْ يِقُولُونَ أَإِذَا مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا  تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ * أَوَ آبَآؤُنَا  ٱلأَوَّلُونَ }. المراد بأصحاب الشمال [هم:] أصحاب النار، والأعمال  المشئومة، فذكر [الله] لهم من العقاب، ما هم حقيقون به، فأخبر أنهم { فِي  سَمُومٍ } أي: ريح حارة من حر نار جهنم، يأخذ بأنفاسهم، وتقلقهم أشد القلق،  { وَحَمِيمٍ } أي: ماء حار يقطع أمعاءهم، { وَظِلٍّ مِّن يَحْمُومٍ } أي:  لهب نار يختلط بدخان، { لاَّ بَارِدٍ وَلاَ كَرِيمٍ } أي: لا برد فيه ولا  كرم، والمقصود أن هناك الهم والغم، والحزن والشر، الذي لا خير فيه، لأن نفي  الضد إثبات لضده. ثم ذكر أعمالهم التي أوصلتهم إلى هذا الجزاء، فقال: {  إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ قَبْلَ ذَلِكَ مُتْرَفِينَ } أي: قد ألهتهم دنياهم،  وعملوا لها، وتنعموا وتمتعوا بها، فألهاهم الأمل عن إحسان العمل، فهذا  الترف الذي ذمهم الله عليه، { وَكَانُواْ يُصِرُّونَ عَلَى ٱلْحِنثِ  ٱلْعَظِيمِ } أي: وكانوا يفعلون الذنوب الكبار ولا يتوبون منها، ولا يندمون  عليها، بل يصرون على ما يسخط مولاهم، فقدموا عليه بأوزار كثيرة [غير  مغفورة]. وكانوا ينكرون البعث، فيقولون استبعاداً لوقوعه: { أَإِذَا  مِتْنَا وَكُنَّا تُرَاباً وَعِظَاماً أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ * أَوَ  آبَآؤُنَا ٱلأَوَّلُونَ } أي: كيف نبعث بعد موتنا وقد بلينا، فكنا تراباً  وعظاماً؟ [هذا من المحال] { أَإِنَّا لَمَبْعُوثُونَ * أَوَ آبَآؤُنَا  ٱلأَوَّلُونَ } قال تعالى جواباً لهم ورداً عليهم: { قُلْ إِنَّ  ٱلأَوَّلِينَ وَٱلآخِرِينَ * لَمَجْمُوعُونَ إِلَىٰ مِيقَاتِ يَوْمٍ  مَّعْلُومٍ } ، أي: قل إن متقدم الخلق ومتأخرهم، الجميع سيبعثهم الله  ويجمعهم لميقات يوم معلوم، قدّره الله لعباده، حين تنقضي الخليقة، ويريد  الله تعالى جزاءهم على أعمالهم التي عملوها في دار التكليف. { ثُمَّ  إِنَّكُمْ أَيُّهَا ٱلضِّآلُّونَ } عن طريق الهدى، التابعون لطريق الردى، {  ٱلْمُكَذِّبُونَ } بالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وما جاء به من الحق والوعد  والوعيد، { لأَكِلُونَ مِن شَجَرٍ مِّن زَقُّومٍ } وهو أقبح الأشجار  وأخسها، وأنتنها ريحاً، وأبشعها منظراً، { فَمَالِئُونَ مِنْهَا ٱلْبُطُونَ  } والذي أوجب لهم أكلها - مع ما هي عليه من الشناعة - الجوع المفرط، الذي  يلتهب في أكبادهم وتكاد تنقطع منه أفئدتهم. هذا الطعام الذي يدفعون به  الجوع، وهو الذي لا يسمن ولا يغني من جوع.
 وأما شرابهم، فهو بئس الشراب،  وهو أنهم يشربون على هذا الطعام من الماء الحميم الذي يغلي في البطون شرب  الإبل الهيم أي: العطاش، التي قد اشتد عطشها، أو [أن الهيم] داء يصيب  الإبل، لا تروى معه من شراب الماء. { هَـٰذَا } الطعام والشراب {  نُزُلُهُمْ } أي: ضيافتهم { يَوْمَ ٱلدِّينِ } وهي الضيافة التي قدموها  لأنفسهم، وآثروها على ضيافة الله لأوليائه. قال تعالى:*{ إِنَّ  ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ كَانَتْ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتُ  ٱلْفِرْدَوْسِ نُزُلاً * خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا لاَ يَبْغُونَ عَنْهَا حِوَلاً }* [الكهف:  107-108]. ثم ذكر الدليل العقلي على البعث، فقال: { نَحْنُ خَلَقْنَاكُمْ  فَلَوْلاَ تُصَدِّقُونَ } أي: نحن الذين أوجدناكم بعد أن لم تكونوا شيئاً  مذكوراً، من غير عجز ولا تعب، أفليس القادر على ذلك بقادر على أن يحيي  الموتى؟ بلى إنه على كل شيء قدير، ولهذا وبَّخهم على عدم تصديقهم بالبعث،  وهم يشاهدون ما هو أعظم منه وأبلغ.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (576) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الواقعة)
من (58)الى (70)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الواقعة
**{ أَفَرَأَيْتُمْ مَّا تُمْنُونَ } 58 { ءَأَنتُمْ تَخْلُقُونَهُ أَم نَحْنُ ٱلْخَالِقُونَ } 59 { نَحْنُ قَدَّرْنَا بَيْنَكُمُ ٱلْمَوْتَ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَسْبُوقِينَ } 60 { عَلَىٰ أَن نُّبَدِّلَ أَمْثَـٰلَكُمْ وَنُنشِئَكُمْ فِي مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ } 61 { وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ ٱلنَّشْأَةَ ٱلأُولَىٰ فَلَوْلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ }62
*أي:  أفرأيتم ابتداء خلقتكم من المني الذي تمنون، فهل أنتم خالقون ذلك المني  وما ينشأ منه؟ أم الله تعالى الخالق الذي خلق فيكم من الشهوة وآلتها من  الذكر والأنثى، وهدى كلاًّ منهما لما هنالك، وحبب بين الزوجين، وجعل بينهما  من المودة والرحمة ما هو سبب للتناسل. ولهذا أحالهم الله تعالى على  الاستدلال بالنشأة الأولى على النشأة الأخرى، فقال: { وَلَقَدْ عَلِمْتُمُ  ٱلنَّشْأَةَ ٱلأُولَىٰ فَلَوْلاَ تَذَكَّرُونَ } أن القادر على ابتداء  خلقكم، قادر على إعادتكم.
*{ أَفَرَأَيْتُم مَّا تَحْرُثُونَ } 63 { ءَأَنتُمْ تَزْرَعُونَهُ أَمْ نَحْنُ ٱلزَّارِعُونَ } 64 { لَوْ نَشَآءُ لَجَعَلْنَاهُ حُطَاماً فَظَلْتُمْ تَفَكَّهُونَ } 65 { إِنَّا لَمُغْرَمُونَ } 66 { بَلْ نَحْنُ مَحْرُومُونَ }67
*وهذا  امتنان منه على عباده، يدعوهم به إلى توحيده وعبادته والإنابة إليه، حيث  أنعم عليهم بما يسره لهم من الحرث للزروع والثمار، فتخرج من ذلك من الأقوات  والأرزاق والفواكه، ما هو من ضروراتهم وحاجاتهم ومصالحهم، التي لا يقدرون  أن يحصوها، فضلاً عن شكرها، وأداء حقها، فقررهم بمنته، فقال: { ءَأَنتُمْ  تَزْرَعُونَهُ أَمْ نَحْنُ ٱلزَّارِعُونَ } أي: أأنتم أخرجتموه نباتاً من  الأرض؟ أم أنتم الذين نميتموه؟ أم أنتم الذين أخرجتم سنبله وثمره حتى صار  حباً حصيداً وثمراً نضيجاً؟ أم الله الذي انفرد بذلك وحده، وأنعم به عليكم؟  وأنتم غاية ما تفعلون أن تحرثوا الأرض وتشقوها وتلقوا فيها البذر، ثم بعد  ذلك لا علم عندكم بما يكون بعد ذلك، ولا قدرة لكم على أكثر من ذلك ومع ذلك،  فنبههم على أن ذلك الحرث معرض للأخطار لولا حفظ الله وإبقاؤه لكم بلغةً  ومتاعاً إلى حين، فقال: { لَوْ نَشَآءُ لَجَعَلْنَاهُ } أي: الزرع المحروث  وما فيه من الثمار { حُطَاماً } أي: فتاتاً متحطماً، لا نفع فيه ولا رزق، {  فَظَلْتُمْ } أي: فصرتم بسبب جعله حطاماً، بعد أن تعبتم فيه وأنفقتم  النفقات الكثيرة { تَفَكَّهُونَ } أي: تندمون وتحسرون على ما أصابكم، ويزول  بذلك فرحكم وسروركم وتفكهكم، فتقولون: { إِنَّا لَمُغْرَمُونَ } أي: إنا  قد نقصنا وأصابتنا مصيبة اجتاحتنا. ثم تعرفون بعد ذلك من أين أتيتم، وبأي  سبب دهيتم، فتقولون: { بَلْ نَحْنُ مَحْرُومُونَ } فاحمدوا الله تعالى حيث  زرعه الله لكم، ثم أبقاه وكمله لكم، ولم يرسل عليه من الآفات ما به تحرمون  نفعه وخيره.
*{ أَفَرَءَيْتُمُ ٱلْمَآءَ ٱلَّذِي تَشْرَبُونَ } 68 { ءَأَنتُمْ أَنزَلْتُمُوهُ مِنَ ٱلْمُزْنِ أَمْ نَحْنُ ٱلْمُنزِلُونَ } 69 { لَوْ نَشَآءُ جَعَلْنَاهُ أُجَاجاً فَلَوْلاَ تَشْكُرُونَ }70
*لما  ذكر تعالى نعمته على عباده بالطعام، ذكر نعمته عليهم بالشراب العذب الذي  منه يشربون، وأنهم لولا أن الله يسره وسهله، لما كان لكم سبيل إليه، وأنه  الذي أنزله من المزن، وهو السحاب والمطر، ينزله الله تعالى فيكون منه  الأنهار الجارية على وجه الأرض وفي بطنها، ويكون منه الغدران المتدفقة، ومن  نعمته أن جعله عذباً فراتاً تسيغه النفوس، ولو شاء لجعله ملحاً أجاجاً  مكروهاً للنفوس. لا ينتفع به { فَلَوْلاَ تَشْكُرُونَ } الله تعالى على ما  أنعم به عليكم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (577) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الواقعة)
من (71)الى (87)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الواقعة
**{ أَفَرَأَيْتُمُ ٱلنَّارَ ٱلَّتِي تُورُونَ } 71 { أَأَنتُمْ أَنشَأْتُمْ شَجَرَتَهَآ أَمْ نَحْنُ ٱلْمُنشِئُونَ } 72 { نَحْنُ جَعَلْنَاهَا تَذْكِرَةً وَمَتَاعاً لِّلْمُقْوِينَ } 73 { فَسَبِّحْ بِٱسْمِ رَبِّكَ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }74
*وهذه  نعمة تدخل في الضروريات التي لا غنى للخلق عنها، فإن الناس محتاجون إليها  في كثير من أمورهم وحوائجهم، فقررهم تعالى بالنار التي أوجدها في الأشجار،  وأن الخلق لا يقدرون أن ينشؤوا شجرها، وإنما الله تعالى الذي أنشأها من  الشجر الأخضر، فإذا هي نار توقد بقدر حاجة العباد، فإذا فرغوا من حاجتهم،  أطفؤوها وأخمدوها. { نَحْنُ جَعَلْنَاهَا تَذْكِرَةً } للعباد بنعمة ربهم،  وتذكرة بنار جهنم التي أعدها الله للعاصين، وجعلها سوطاً يسوق به عباده إلى  دار النعيم، { وَمَتَاعاً لِّلْمُقْوِينَ } أي: [المنتفعين أو] المسافرين  وخص الله المسافرين لأن نفع المسافر بذلك أعظم من غيره، ولعل السبب في ذلك،  لأن الدنيا كلها دار سفر، والعبد من حين ولد فهو مسافر إلى ربه، فهذه  النار، جعلها الله متاعاً للمسافرين في هذه الدار، وتذكرة لهم بدار القرار،  فلما بيّن من نعمه ما يوجب الثناء عليه من عباده وشكره وعبادته، أمر  بتسبيحه وتحميده، فقال: { فَسَبِّحْ بِٱسْمِ رَبِّكَ ٱلْعَظِيمِ } أي: نزه  ربك العظيم، كامل الأسماء والصفات، كثير الإحسان والخيرات، واحمده بقلبك  ولسانك، وجوارحك، لأنه أهل لذلك، وهو المستحق لأن يُشكر فلا يُكفر، ويُذكر  فلا يُنسى، ويُطاع فلا يُعصى.
*{ فَلاَ أُقْسِمُ بِمَوَاقِعِ ٱلنُّجُومِ } 75 { وَإِنَّهُ لَقَسَمٌ لَّوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ } 76 { إِنَّهُ لَقُرْآنٌ كَرِيمٌ } 77 { فِي كِتَابٍ مَّكْنُونٍ } 78 { لاَّ يَمَسُّهُ إِلاَّ ٱلْمُطَهَّرُونَ } 79 { تَنزِيلٌ مِّن رَّبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } 80 { أَفَبِهَـٰذَا ٱلْحَدِيثِ أَنتُمْ مُّدْهِنُونَ } 81 { وَتَجْعَلُونَ رِزْقَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ تُكَذِّبُونَ } 82 { فَلَوْلاَ إِذَا بَلَغَتِ ٱلْحُلْقُومَ } 83 { وَأَنتُمْ حِينَئِذٍ تَنظُرُونَ } 84 { وَنَحْنُ أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنكُمْ وَلَـٰكِن لاَّ تُبْصِرُونَ } 85 { فَلَوْلاَ إِن كُنتُمْ غَيْرَ مَدِينِينَ } 86 { تَرْجِعُونَهَآ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ }87
*أقسم  تعالى بالنجوم ومواقعها أي: مساقطها في مغاربها، وما يحدِث الله في تلك  الأوقات، من الحوادث الدالة على عظمته وكبريائه وتوحيده، ثم عظم هذا المقسم  به، فقال: { وَإِنَّهُ لَقَسَمٌ لَّوْ تَعْلَمُونَ عَظِيمٌ } وإنما كان  القسم عظيماً، لأن في النجوم وجريانها، وسقوطها عند مغاربها، آيات وعبراً  لا يمكن حصرها، وأما المقسم عليه، فهو إثبات القرآن، وأنه حق لا ريب فيه،  ولا شك يعتريه، وأنه كريم أي: كثير الخير، غزير العلم، فكل خير وعلم، فإنما  يستفاد من كتاب الله ويستنبط منه، { فِي كِتَابٍ مَّكْنُونٍ } أي: مستور  عن أعين الخلق، وهذا الكتاب المكنون هو اللوح المحفوظ أي: إن هذا القرآن  مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ، معظم عند الله وعند ملائكته في الملأ الأعلى.  ويحتمل أن المراد بالكتاب المكنون، هو الكتاب الذي بأيدي الملائكة الذين  ينزلهم الله بوحيه وتنزيله، وأن المراد بذلك أنه مستور عن الشياطين، لا  قدرة لهم على تغييره، ولا الزيادة والنقص منه واستراقه، { لاَّ يَمَسُّهُ  إِلاَّ ٱلْمُطَهَّرُونَ } أي: لا يمس القرآن إلا الملائكة الكرام، الذين  طهرهم الله تعالى من الآفات والذنوب والعيوب، وإذا كان لا يمسه إلا  المطهرون، وأن أهل الخبث والشياطين، لا استطاعة لهم، ولا يدان إلى مسه، دلت  الآية بتنبيهها، على أنه لا يجوز أن يمس القرآن إلا طاهر، كما ورد بذلك  الحديث، ولهذا قيل أن الآية خبرٌ بمعنى النهي أي: لا يمس القرآن إلا طاهرٌ.  { تَنزِيلٌ مِّن رَّبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } أي: إن هذا القرآن الموصوف بتلك  الصفات الجليلة هو تنزيل رب العالمين، الذي يربي عباده بنعمه الدينية  والدنيوية، ومن أجلّ تربية ربّى بها عباده، إنزاله هذا القرآن، الذي قد  اشتمل على مصالح الدارين، ورحم الله به العباد رحمة لا يقدرون لها شكوراً،  ومما يجب عليهم أن يقوموا به ويعلنوه ويدعوا إليه ويصدعوا به، ولهذا قال: {  أَفَبِهَـٰذَا ٱلْحَدِيثِ أَنتُمْ مُّدْهِنُونَ } أي: أفبهذا الكتاب  العظيم والذكر الحكيم أنتم تدهنون أي: تختفون وتدلسون خوفاً من الخلق  وعارهم وألسنتهم؟ هذا لا ينبغي ولا يليق، إنما يليق أن يداهن بالحديث الذي  لا يثق صاحبه منه. وأما القرآن الكريم، فهو الحق الذي لا يغالب به مغالب  إلا غلب، ولا يصول به صائل إلا كان العالي على غيره، وهو الذي لا يداهن به  ولا يختفى، بل يصدع به ويعلن. وقوله: { وَتَجْعَلُونَ رِزْقَكُمْ أَنَّكُمْ  تُكَذِّبُونَ } أي: تجعلون مقابلة منة الله عليكم بالرزق التكذيب والكفر  لنعمة الله، فتقولون: مطرنا بنوء كذا وكذا، وتضيفون النعمة لغير مسديها  وموليها، فهلا شكرتم الله تعالى على إحسانه، إذ أنزله الله إليكم ليزيدكم  من فضله، فإن التكذيب والكفر داع لرفع النعم وحلول النقم. { فَلَوْلاَ  إِذَا بَلَغَتِ ٱلْحُلْقُومَ * وَأَنتُمْ حِينَئِذٍ تَنظُرُونَ * وَنَحْنُ  أَقْرَبُ إِلَيْهِ مِنكُمْ وَلَـٰكِن لاَّ تُبْصِرُونَ } أي: فهلا إذا بلغت  الروح الحلقوم، وأنتم تنظرون المحتضر في هذه الحالة، والحال أنا نحن أقرب  إليه منكم، بعلمنا وملائكتنا، ولكن لا تبصرون، { فَلَوْلاَ إِن كُنتُمْ  غَيْرَ مَدِينِينَ } أي: فهلا إذا كنتم تزعمون، أنكم غير مبعوثين ولا  محاسبين ومجازين، ترجعون الروح إلى بدنها { إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } وأنتم  تقرون أنكم عاجزون عن ردها إلى موضعها، فحينئذ إما أن تقروا بالحق الذي  جاءكم به محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وإما أن تعاندوا وتعلم حالكم وسوء  مآلكم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (578) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الواقعة)
من (88)الى (96)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الواقعة
**{ فَأَمَّآ إِن كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْمُقَرَّبِينَ } 88 { فَرَوْحٌ وَرَيْحَانٌ وَجَنَّتُ نَعِيمٍ } 89 { وَأَمَّآ إِن كَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلْيَمِينِ } 90 { فَسَلاَمٌ لَّكَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلْيَمِينِ } 91 { وَأَمَّآ إِن كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِينَ ٱلضَّآلِّينَ } 92 { فَنُزُلٌ مِّنْ حَمِيمٍ } 93 { وَتَصْلِيَةُ جَحِيمٍ } 94 { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا لَهُوَ حَقُّ ٱلْيَقِينِ } 95 { فَسَبِّحْ بِٱسْمِ رَبِّكَ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }96
*ذكر  الله تعالى أحوال الطوائف الثلاث: المقربين، وأصحاب اليمين، والمكذبين  الضالين، في أول السورة في دار القرار. ثم ذكر أحوالهم في آخرها عند  الاحتضار والموت، فقال: { فَأَمَّآ إِن كَانَ } الميت { مِنَ  ٱلْمُقَرَّبِينَ } وهم الذين أدوا الواجبات والمستحبات، وتركوا المحرمات  والمكروهات وفضول المباحات، { فـَ } لهم { رَوْحٌ } أي: راحة وطمأنينة،  وسرور وبهجة، ونعيم القلب والروح، { وَرَيْحَانٌ } وهو اسم جامع لكل لذة  بدنية، من أنواع المآكل والمشارب وغيرهما، وقيل: الريحان هو الطيب المعروف،  فيكون تعبيراً بنوع الشيء عن جنسه العام. { وَجَنَّتُ نَعِيمٍ } جامعة  للأمرين كليهما، فيها ما لا عينٌ رأت، ولا أذنٌ سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر،  فيبشر المقربون عند الاحتضار بهذه البشارة، التي تكاد تطير منها الأرواح  من الفرح والسرور. كما قال تعالى:*{ إِنَّ  ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُواْ رَبُّنَا ٱللَّهُ ثُمَّ ٱسْتَقَامُواْ تَتَنَزَّلُ  عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ أَلاَّ تَخَافُواْ وَلاَ تَحْزَنُواْ  وَأَبْشِرُواْ بِٱلْجَنَّةِ ٱلَّتِي كُنتُمْ تُوعَدُونَ * نَحْنُ  أَوْلِيَآؤُكُمْ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَفِي ٱلآخِرَةِ وَلَكُمْ  فِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيۤ أَنفُسُكُمْ وَلَكُمْ فِيهَا مَا تَدَّعُونَ *  نُزُلاً مِّنْ غَفُورٍ رَّحِيمٍ }* [فصلت: 30-32]. وقد أول قوله تبارك تعالى:*{ لَهُمُ ٱلْبُشْرَىٰ فِي ٱلْحَياةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَفِي ٱلآخِرَةِ }* [يونس:  64] أن هذه البشارة المذكورة، هي البشرى في الحياة الدنيا. [وقوله:] {  وَأَمَّآ إِن كَانَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلْيَمِينِ } وهم الذين أدوا الواجبات  وتركوا المحرمات، و [إن] حصل منهم التقصير في بعض الحقوق التي لا تخل  بتوحيدهم وإيمانهم، { فـَ } يقال لأحدهم: { سَلاَمٌ لَّكَ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ  ٱلْيَمِينِ } أي: سلام حاصل لك من إخوانك أصحاب اليمين أي: يسلمون عليه  ويحيونه عند وصوله إليهم ولقائهم له، أو يقال له: سلامٌ لك من الآفات  والبليات والعذاب، لأنك من أصحاب اليمين، الذين سلموا من الذنوب الموبقات. {  وَأَمَّآ إِن كَانَ مِنَ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِينَ ٱلضَّآلِّينَ } أي: الذين كذبوا  بالحق وضلوا عن الهدى، { فَنُزُلٌ مِّنْ حَمِيمٍ * وَتَصْلِيَةُ جَحِيمٍ }  أي: ضيافتهم يوم قدومهم على ربهم تصلية الجحيم التي تحيط بهم، وتصل إلى  أفئدتهم، وإذا استغاثوا من شدة العطش والظمأ*{ يُغَاثُواْ بِمَآءٍ كَٱلْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي ٱلْوجُوهَ بِئْسَ ٱلشَّرَابُ وَسَآءَتْ مُرْتَفَقاً }* [الكهف:  29]. { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا } الذي ذكره الله تعالى، من جزاء العباد بأعمالهم،  خيرها وشرها، وتفاصيل ذلك { لَهُوَ حَقُّ ٱلْيَقِينِ } أي: الذي لا شك فيه  ولا مرية، بل هو الحق الثابت الذي لا بدّ من وقوعه، وقد أشهد الله عباده  الأدلة القواطع على ذلك، حتى صار عند أولي الألباب كأنهم ذائقون له مشاهدون  له فحمدوا الله تعالى على ما خصهم به من هذه النعمة العظيمة، والمنحة  الجسيمة. ولهذا قال تعالى: { فَسَبِّحْ بِٱسْمِ رَبِّكَ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }  فسبحان ربنا العظيم، وتعالى وتنزه عما يقول الظالمون والجاحدون علواً  كبيراً.
*سورة الحديد*
*{ سَبَّحَ للَّهِ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } 1 { لَهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } 2 { هُوَ ٱلأَوَّلُ وَٱلآخِرُ وَٱلظَّاهِرُ وَٱلْبَاطِنُ وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } 3 { هُوَ  ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ ثُمَّ  ٱسْتَوَىٰ عَلَى ٱلْعَرْشِ يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا  يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا  وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ } 4 { لَّهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَإِلَى ٱللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ ٱلأُمُورُ } 5 { يُولِجُ ٱلْلَّيْلَ فِي ٱلنَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ ٱلنَّهَارَ فِي ٱلْلَّيْلِ وَهُوَ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ }6
*يخبر  تعالى عن عظمته وجلاله وسعة سلطانه، أن جميع ما في السماوات والأرض من  الحيوانات الناطقة والصامتة وغيرها، [والجوامد] تسبح بحمد ربها، وتنزهه عما  لا يليق بجلاله، وأنها قانتة لربها، منقادة لعزته، قد ظهرت فيها آثار  حكمته، ولهذا قال: { وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } فهذا فيه بيان عموم  افتقار المخلوقات العلوية والسفلية لربها، في جميع أحوالها، وعموم عزته  وقهره للأشياء كلها، وعموم حكمته في خلقه وأمره، ثم أخبر عن عموم ملكه،  فقال: { لَهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ يُحْيِـي وَيُمِيتُ } أي: هو  الخالق لذلك، الرازق المدبر لها بقدرته { وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  قَدِيرٌ }. { هُوَ ٱلأَوَّلُ } الذي ليس قبله شيء، { وَٱلآخِرُ } الذي ليس  بعده شيء { وَٱلظَّاهِرُ } الذي ليس فوقه شيء، { وَٱلْبَاطِنُ } الذي ليس  دونه شيء. { وَهُوَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } قد أحاط علمه بالظواهر  والبواطن، والسرائر والخفايا، والأمور المتقدمة والمتأخرة. { هُوَ ٱلَّذِي  خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ فِي سِتَّةِ أَيَّامٍ } أولها يوم الأحد  وآخرها يوم الجمعة { ثُمَّ ٱسْتَوَىٰ عَلَى ٱلْعَرْشِ } استواء يليق  بجلاله، فوق جميع خلقه، { يَعْلَمُ مَا يَلِجُ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } من حب وحيوان  ومطر، وغير ذلك. { وَمَا يَخْرُجُ مِنْهَا } من نبات وشجر وحيوان وغير  ذلك، { وَمَا يَنزِلُ مِنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ } من الملائكة والأقدار والأرزاق. {  وَمَا يَعْرُجُ فِيهَا } من الملائكة والأرواح، والأدعية والأعمال، وغير  ذلك. { وَهُوَ مَعَكُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ } كقوله:*{ مَا  يَكُونُ مِن نَّجْوَىٰ ثَلاَثَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلاَ خَمْسَةٍ  إِلاَّ هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلاَ أَدْنَىٰ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلاَ أَكْثَرَ إِلاَّ  هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُواْ }* [المجادلة:  7]. وهذه المعية، معية العلم والاطلاع، ولهذا توعد ووعد على المجازاة  بالأعمال بقوله: { وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ } أي: هو تعالى  بصير بما يصدر منكم من الأعمال، وما صدرت عنه تلك الأعمال، من بر وفجور،  فمجازيكم عليها، وحافظها عليكم. { لَّهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ }  ملكاً وخلقاً وعبيداً، يتصرف فيهم بما شاءه من أوامره القدرية والشرعية،  الجارية على الحكمة الربانية، { وَإِلَى ٱللَّهِ تُرْجَعُ ٱلأُمُورُ } من  الأعمال والعمال، فيعرض عليه العباد، فيميز الخبيث من الطيب، ويجازي المحسن  بإحسانه، والمسيء بإساءته. { يُولِجُ ٱلْلَّيْلَ فِي ٱلنَّهَارِ وَيُولِجُ  ٱلنَّهَارَ فِي ٱلْلَّيْلِ } أي: يدخل الليل على النهار، فيغشيهم الليل  بظلامه، فيسكنون ويهدؤون، ثم يدخل النهار على الليل، فيزول ما على الأرض من  الظلام، ويضيء الكون، فيتحرك العباد، ويقومون إلى مصالحهم ومعايشهم، ولا  يزال الله يكور الليل على النهار، والنهار على الليل، ويداول بينهما، في  الزيادة والنقص، والطول والقصر، حتى تقوم بذلك الفصول، وتستقيم الأزمنة،  ويحصل من المصالح ما يحصل بذلك، فتبارك الله رب العالمين، وتعالى الكريم  الجواد، الذي أنعم على عباده بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة، { وَهُوَ عَلِيمٌ  بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ } أي: بما يكون في صدور العالمين، فيوفق من يعلم أنه  أهل لذلك، ويخذل من يعلم أنه لا يصلح لهدايته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (579) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحديد)
من (7)الى (15)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحديد
**{ آمِنُواْ  بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَأَنفِقُواْ مِمَّا جَعَلَكُم مُّسْتَخْلَفِين  َ  فِيهِ فَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَأَنفَقُواْ لَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ } 7 { وَمَا  لَكُمْ لاَ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ لِتُؤْمِنُواْ  بِرَبِّكُمْ وَقَدْ أَخَذَ مِيثَاقَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ مُّؤْمِنِينَ } 8 { هُوَ  ٱلَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ لِّيُخْرِجَكُمْ  مِّنَ ٱلظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى ٱلنُّورِ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بِكُمْ لَرَءُوفٌ  رَّحِيمٌ } 9 { وَمَا  لَكُمْ أَلاَّ تُنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ لاَ يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ مِن قَبْلِ  ٱلْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ ٱلَّذِينَ  أَنفَقُواْ مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُواْ وَكُلاًّ وَعَدَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ  وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ } 10 { مَّن ذَا ٱلَّذِي يُقْرِضُ ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً فَيُضَاعِفَهُ لَهُ وَلَهُ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ }11
*يأمر  تعالى عباده بالإيمان به وبرسوله وبما جاء به، وبالنفقة في سبيله، من  الأموال التي جعلها الله في أيديهم واستخلفهم عليها، لينظر كيف يعملون، ثم  لما أمرهم بذلك، رغَّبهم وحثَّهم عليه بذكر ما رتب عليه من الثواب، فقال: {  فَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَأَنفَقُواْ } أي: جمعوا بين الإيمان بالله  ورسوله، والنفقة في سبيله، لهم أجر كبير، أعظمه [وأجله] رضا ربهم، والفوز  بدار كرامته، وما فيها من النعيم المقيم، الذي أعده الله للمؤمنين  والمجاهدين، ثم ذكر [السبب] الداعي لهم إلى الإيمان، وعدم المانع منه،  فقال: { وَمَا لَكُمْ لاَ تُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلرَّسُولُ يَدْعُوكُمْ  لِتُؤْمِنُواْ بِرَبِّكُمْ وَقَدْ أَخَذَ مِيثَاقَكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ  مُّؤْمِنِينَ } أي: وما الذي يمنعكم من الإيمان، والحال أن الرسول محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم أفضل الرسل وأكرم داعٍ دعا إلى الله يدعوكم، فهذا مما  يوجب المبادرة إلى إجابة دعوته، والتلبية والإجابة للحق الذي جاء به، وقد  أخذ عليكم العهد والميثاق بالإيمان إن كنتم مؤمنين، ومع ذلك، من لطفه  وعنايته بكم، أنه لم يكتف بمجرد دعوة الرسول الذي هو أشرف العالم، بل أيده  بالمعجزات، ودلَّكم على صدق ما جاء به بالآيات البينات، فلهذا قال: { هُوَ  ٱلَّذِي يُنَزِّلُ عَلَىٰ عَبْدِهِ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ } أي: ظاهرات تدل أهل  العقول على صدق كل ما جاء به، وأنه حق اليقين، { لِّيُخْرِجَكُمْ } بإرسال  الرسول إليكم، وما أنزله الله على يده من الكتاب والحكمة، { مِّنَ  ٱلظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى ٱلنُّورِ } أي: من ظلمات الجهل والكفر، إلى نور العلم  والإيمان، وهذا من رحمته بكم ورأفته، حيث كان أرحم بعباده من الوالدة  بولدها { وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بِكُمْ لَرَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }. { وَمَا لَكُمْ  أَلاَّ تُنفِقُواْ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ وَلِلَّهِ مِيرَاثُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: وما الذي يمنعكم من النفقة في سبيل الله، وهي طرق الخير  كلها، ويوجب لكم أن تبخلوا، { وَ } الحال أنه ليس لكم شيء، بل { لِلَّهِ  مِيرَاثُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } فجميع الأموال ستنتقل من أيديكم أو  تنقلون عنها، ثم يعود المُلكّ إلى مالكه تبارك وتعالى، فاغتنموا الإنفاق ما  دامت الأموال في أيديكم، وانتهزوا الفرصة، ثم ذكر تعالى تفاضل الأعمال  بحسب الأحوال والحكمة الإلهية، فقال: { لاَ يَسْتَوِي مِنكُم مَّنْ أَنفَقَ  مِن قَبْلِ ٱلْفَتْحِ وَقَاتَلَ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَعْظَمُ دَرَجَةً مِّنَ  ٱلَّذِينَ أَنفَقُواْ مِن بَعْدُ وَقَاتَلُواْ } المراد بالفتح هنا هو فتح  الحديبية، حين جرى من الصلح بين الرسول وبين قريش مما هو أعظم الفتوحات  التي حصل بها نشر الإسلام، واختلاط المسلمين بالكافرين، والدعوة إلى الدين  من غير معارض، فدخل الناس من ذلك الوقت في دين الله أفواجاً، واعتز الإسلام  عزاً عظيماً، وكان المسلمون قبل هذا الفتح لا يقدرون على الدعوة إلى الدين  في غير البقعة التي أسلم أهلها، كالمدينة وتوابعها، وكان من أسلم من أهل  مكة وغيرها من ديار المشركين يؤذى ويخاف، فلذلك كان من أسلم قبل الفتح  وأنفق وقاتل، أعظم درجة وأجراً وثواباً ممن لم يسلم ويقاتل وينفق إلا بعد  ذلك، كما هو مقتضى الحكمة، ولذلك كان السابقون وفضلاء الصحابة، غالبهم أسلم  قبل الفتح، ولما كان التفضيل بين الأمور قد يتوهم منه نقص وقدح في  المفضول، احترز تعالى من هذا بقوله: { وَكُلاًّ وَعَدَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ  } أي: الذين أسلموا وقاتلوا وأنفقوا من قبل الفتح وبعده، كلهم وعده الله  الجنة، وهذا يدل على فضل الصحابة [كلهم]، رضي الله عنهم، حيث شهد الله لهم  بالإيمان، ووعدهم الجنة، { وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ } فيجازي  كُلاًّ منكم على ما يعلمه من عمله، ثم حث على النفقة في سبيله، لأن الجهاد  متوقف على النفقة فيه، وبذل الأموال في التجهز له، فقال: { مَّن ذَا  ٱلَّذِي يُقْرِضُ ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً } وهي النفقة [الطيبة] التي تكون  خالصة لوجه الله، موافقة لمرضاة الله، من مال حلال طيب، طيبة به نفسه،  وهذا من كرم الله تعالى [حيث] سماه قرضاً، والمال ماله، والعبد عبده، ووعد  بالمضاعفة عليه أضعافاً كثيرة، وهو الكريم الوهاب، وتلك المضاعفة محلها  وموضعها يوم القيامة، يوم كلٌ يتبين فقره، ويحتاج إلى أقل شيء من الجزاء  الحسن، ولذلك قال: { يَوْمَ تَرَى ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ  يَسْعَىٰ نُورُهُم بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ
.. }.
*{ يَوْمَ  تَرَى ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَسْعَىٰ نُورُهُم بَيْنَ  أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِ  م بُشْرَاكُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن  تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ هُوَ ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْعَظِيمُ } 12 { يَوْمَ  يَقُولُ ٱلْمُنَافِقُونَ وَٱلْمُنَافِقَا  تُ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ  ٱنظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِن نُّورِكُمْ قِيلَ ٱرْجِعُواْ وَرَآءَكُمْ  فَٱلْتَمِسُواْ نُوراً فَضُرِبَ بَيْنَهُم بِسُورٍ لَّهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ  فِيهِ ٱلرَّحْمَةُ وَظَاهِرُهُ مِن قِبَلِهِ ٱلْعَذَابُ } 13 { يُنَادُونَهُمْ  أَلَمْ نَكُن مَّعَكُمْ قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ وَلَـٰكِنَّكُمْ فَتَنتُمْ  أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ وَٱرْتَبْتُمْ وَغرَّتْكُمُ ٱلأَمَانِيُّ  حَتَّىٰ جَآءَ أَمْرُ ٱللَّهِ وَغَرَّكُم بِٱللَّهِ ٱلْغَرُورُ } 14 { فَٱلْيَوْمَ  لاَ يُؤْخَذُ مِنكُمْ فِدْيَةٌ وَلاَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ  مَأْوَاكُمُ ٱلنَّارُ هِيَ مَوْلاَكُمْ وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ }15
*يقول  تعالى - مبيناً لفضل الإيمان واغتباط أهله به يوم القيامة-: { يَوْمَ  تَرَى ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ يَسْعَىٰ نُورُهُم بَيْنَ  أَيْدِيهِمْ وَبِأَيْمَانِهِ  م } أي: إذا كان يوم القيامة، وكورت الشمس،  وخسف القمر، وصار الناس في الظلمة، ونصب الصراط على متن جهنم، فحينئذ ترى  المؤمنين والمؤمنات، يسعى نورهم بين أيديهم وبأيمانهم، فيمشون بأيمانهم  ونورهم في ذلك الموقف الهائل الصعب، كل على قدر إيمانه، ويبشرون عند ذلك  بأعظم بشارة، فيقال: { بُشْرَاكُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن  تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا ذَلِكَ هُوَ ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْعَظِيمُ  } فلله ما أحلى هذه البشارة بقلوبهم، وألذها لنفوسهم، حيث حصل لهم كل  مطلوب [محبوب]، ونجوا من كل شر ومرهوب، فإذا رأى المنافقون نور المؤمنين  يمشون به، وهم قد طُفئ نورهم وبقوا في الظلمات حائرين، قالوا للمؤمنين: {  ٱنظُرُونَا نَقْتَبِسْ مِن نُّورِكُمْ } أي: أمهلونا لننال من نوركم ما  نمشي به، لننجو من العذاب، فـ { قِيلَ } لهم: { ٱرْجِعُواْ وَرَآءَكُمْ  فَٱلْتَمِسُواْ نُوراً } أي: إن كان ذلك ممكناً، والحال أن ذلك غير ممكن،  بل هو من المحالات، { فَضُرِبَ } بين المؤمنين والمنافقين { بِسُورٍ } أي:  حائط منيع، وحصن حصين، { لَّهُ بَابٌ بَاطِنُهُ فِيهِ ٱلرَّحْمَةُ } وهو  الذي يلي المؤمنين، { وَظَاهِرُهُ مِن قِبَلِهِ ٱلْعَذَابُ } وهو الذي يلي  المنافقين، فينادي المنافقون المؤمنين، فيقولون لهم تضرعاً وترحماً: {  أَلَمْ نَكُن مَّعَكُمْ } في الدنيا نقول: " لا إله إلا الله " ، ونصلي  ونصوم ونجاهد، ونعمل مثل عملكم؟ { قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ } كنتم معنا في الدنيا،  وعملتم [في الظاهر] مثل عملنا، ولكن أعمالكم أعمال المنافقين، من غير إيمان  ولا نية [صادقة] صالحة، بل { فَتَنتُمْ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَتَرَبَّصْتُمْ  وَٱرْتَبْتُمْ } أي: شككتم في خبر الله الذي لا يقبل شكاً، { وَغرَّتْكُمُ  ٱلأَمَانِيُّ } الباطلة، حيث تمنيتم أن تنالوا منال المؤمنين، وأنتم غير  موقنين، { حَتَّىٰ جَآءَ أَمْرُ ٱللَّهِ } أي: حتى جاءكم الموت وأنتم بتلك  الحال الذميمة. { وَغَرَّكُم بِٱللَّهِ ٱلْغَرُورُ } وهو الشيطان، الذي زين  لكم الكفر والريب، فاطمأننتم به، ووثقتم بوعده، وصدقتم خبره. {  فَٱلْيَوْمَ لاَ يُؤْخَذُ مِنكُمْ فِدْيَةٌ وَلاَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ  } فلو افتديتم بمثل الأرض ذهباً ومثله معه، لما تقبل منكم، { مَأْوَاكُمُ  ٱلنَّارُ } أي: مستقركم، { هِيَ مَوْلاَكُمْ } التي تتولاكم وتضمكم إليها، {  وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } النار. [قال تعالى:]*{ وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ * فَأُمُّهُ هَاوِيَةٌ * وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا هِيَهْ * نَارٌ حَامِيَةٌ }* [القارعة: 8-11].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (580) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحديد)
من (16)الى (21)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحديد
**{ أَلَمْ  يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ أَن تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ  وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ ٱلْحَقِّ وَلاَ يَكُونُواْ كَٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ  ٱلْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلأَمَدُ فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ  وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ } 16 { ٱعْلَمُوۤاْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحْيِـي ٱلأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ ٱلآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ }17
*لما  ذكر حال المؤمنين والمؤمنات، والمنافقين والمنافقات في الدار الآخرة، كان  ذلك مما يدعو القلوب إلى الخشوع لربها، والاستكانة لعظمته، فعاتب الله  المؤمنين [على عدم ذلك]، فقال: { أَلَمْ يَأْنِ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ أَن  تَخْشَعَ قُلُوبُهُمْ لِذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَا نَزَلَ مِنَ ٱلْحَقِّ }. أي:  ألم يجئ الوقت الذي تلين به قلوبهم وتخشع لذكر الله، الذي هو القرآن،  وتنقاد لأوامره وزواجره، وما نزل من الحق الذي جاء به محمد صلى الله عليه  وسلم؟ وهذا فيه الحث على الاجتهاد على خشوع القلب لله تعالى، ولما أنزله من  الكتاب والحكمة، وأن يتذكر المؤمنون المواعظ الإلهية والأحكام الشرعية كل  وقت، ويحاسبوا أنفسهم على ذلك، { وَلاَ يَكُونُواْ كَٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ  ٱلْكِتَابَ مِن قَبْلُ فَطَالَ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلأَمَدُ } أي: ولا يكونوا  كالذين أنزل الله عليهم الكتاب الموجب لخشوع القلب والانقياد التام، ثم لم  يدوموا عليه، ولا ثبتوا، بل طال عليهم الزمان واستمرت بهم الغفلة، فاضمحل  إيمانهم وزال إيقانهم، { فَقَسَتْ قُلُوبُهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ } فالقلوب تحتاج في كل وقت إلى أن تذكر بما أنزله الله، وتناطق  بالحكمة، ولا ينبغي الغفلة عن ذلك، فإن ذلك سبب لقسوة القلب وجمود العين. {  ٱعْلَمُوۤاْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحْيِـي ٱلأَرْضَ بَعْدَ مَوْتِهَا قَدْ  بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ ٱلآيَاتِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ } فإن الآيات تدل  العقول على العلم بالمطالب الإلهية، والذي أحيا الأرض بعد موتها قادر على  أن يحيي الأموات بعد موتهم، فيجازيهم بأعمالهم، والذي أحيا الأرض بعد موتها  بماء المطر قادر على أن يحيي القلوب الميتة بما أنزله من الحق على رسوله،  وهذه الآية تدل على أنه لا عقل لمن لم يهتد بآيات الله و[لم] ينقد لشرائع  الله.
*{ إِنَّ ٱلْمُصَّدِّقِين  َ وَٱلْمُصَّدِّقَ  اتِ وَأَقْرَضُواْ ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ وَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ } 18 { وَٱلَّذِينَ  آمَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلصِّدِّيقُونَ  وَٱلشُّهَدَآءُ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ وَنُورُهُمْ وَٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ وَكَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَآ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْجَحِيمِ }19
*{  إِنَّ ٱلْمُصَّدِّقِين  َ وَٱلْمُصَّدِّقَ  اتِ } بالتشديد أي: الذين أكثروا  من الصدقات الشرعية، والنفقات المرضية، { وَأَقْرَضُواْ ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً  حَسَناً } بأن قدموا من أموالهم في طرق الخيرات ما يكون مدخراً لهم عند  ربهم، { يُضَاعَفُ لَهُمْ } الحسنة بعشر أمثالها إلى سبعمائة ضعف، إلى  أضعافٍ كثيرة، { وَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ كَرِيمٌ } وهو ما أعده الله لهم في الجنة،  مما لا تعلمه النفوس. { وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ }  والإيمان عند أهل السنة: هو ما دلّ عليه الكتاب والسنة، هو قول القلب  واللسان، وعمل القلب واللسان والجوارح، فيشمل ذلك جميع شرائع الدين الظاهرة  والباطنة، فالذين جمعوا بين هذه الأمور هم الصدِّيقون أي: الذين مرتبتهم  فوق مرتبة عموم المؤمنين، ودون مرتبة الأنبياء. [وقوله:] { وَٱلشُّهَدَآءُ  عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ لَهُمْ أَجْرُهُمْ وَنُورُهُمْ } كما ورد في الحديث  الصحيح:* " إن في الجنة مائة درجة، ما بين الدرجتين كما بين السماء والأرض، أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيله "* ،  وهذا يقتضي شدة علوهم ورفعتهم، وقربهم الله تعالى. { وَٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ وَكَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَآ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْجَحِيمِ }  فهذه الآيات جمعت أصناف الخلق، المتصدقين، والصديقين، والشهداء، وأصحاب  الجحيم، فالمتصدقون الذين كان جُلُّ عملهم الإحسان إلى الخلق، وبذل النفع  إليهم بغاية ما يمكنهم، خصوصاً بالنفع بالمال في سبيل الله. والصدِّيقون هم  الذين كملوا مراتب الإيمان والعمل الصالح، والعلم النافع، واليقين الصادق،  والشهداء هم الذين قاتلوا في سبيل الله [لإعلاء كلمة الله، وبذلوا أنفسهم  وأموالهم] فقتلوا، وأصحاب الجحيم هم الكفار الذين كذبوا بآيات الله. وبقي  قسم ذكرهم الله في سورة فاطر، وهم المقتصدون الذين أدّوا الواجبات وتركوا  المحرمات، إلا أنهم حصل منهم تقصير ببعض حقوق الله وحقوق عباده، فهؤلاء  مآلهم الجنة، وإن حصل لهم عقوبة ببعض ما فعلوا.
*{ ٱعْلَمُوۤاْ  أَنَّمَا ٱلْحَيَٰوةُ  ٱلدُّنْيَا لَعِبٌ وَلَهْوٌ وَزِينَةٌ وَتَفَاخُرٌ  بَيْنَكُمْ وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي ٱلأَمْوَٰلِ وَٱلأَوْلَٰدِ كَمَثَلِ غَيْثٍ  أَعْجَبَ ٱلْكُفَّارَ نَبَاتُهُ ثُمَّ يَهِيجُ فَتَرَٰهُ مُصْفَرّاً ثُمَّ  يَكُونُ حُطَٰماً وَفِي ٱلآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّنَ  ٱللَّهِ وَرِضْوَٰنٌ وَمَا ٱلْحَيَٰوةُ ٱلدُّنْيَآ إِلاَّ مَتَٰعُ  ٱلْغُرُورِ } 20 { سَابِقُوۤاْ  إِلَىٰ مَغْفِرَةٍ مِّن رَّبِّكُمْ وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ  ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَٱلأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ  ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ ٱللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَآءُ وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ  ٱلْعَظِيمِ }21
*يخبر  تعالى عن حقيقة الدنيا وما هي عليه، ويبين غايتها وغاية أهلها، بأنها لعب  ولهو، تلعب بها الأبدان، وتلهو بها القلوب، وهذا مصداقه ما هو موجود وواقع  من أبناء الدنيا، فإنك تجدهم قد قطعوا أوقات أعمارهم بلهو القلوب، والغفلة  عن ذكر الله، وعمّا أمامهم من الوعد والوعيد، وتراهم قد اتخذوا دينهم لعباً  ولهواً، بخلاف أهل اليقظة وعُمَّال الآخرة، فإن قلوبهم معمورة بذكر الله،  ومعرفته ومحبته، وقد أشغلوا أوقاتهم بالأعمال التي تقربهم إلى الله، من  النفع القاصر والمتعدي. [وقوله:] { وَزِينَةٌ } أي: تزيّنٌ في اللباس  والطعام والشراب، والمراكب والدور والقصور والجاه. [وغير ذلك] {  وَتَفَاخُرٌ بَيْنَكُمْ } أي: كل واحد من أهلها يريد مفاخرة الآخر، وأن  يكون هو الغالب في أمورها، والذي له الشهرة في أحوالها، { وَتَكَاثُرٌ فِي  ٱلأَمْوَٰلِ وَٱلأَوْلَٰدِ } أي: كلٌّ يريد أن يكون هو الكاثر لغيره في  المال والولد، وهذا مصداقه، وقوعه من مُحبِّي الدنيا والمطمئنين إليها.  بخلاف من عرف الدنيا وحقيقتها، فجعلها معبراً ولم يجعلها مستقراً، فنافس  فيما يقربه إلى الله، واتخذ الوسائل التي توصله إلى الله، وإذا رأى من  يكاثره وينافسه بالأموال والأولاد، نافسه بالأعمال الصالحة. ثم ضرب للدنيا  مثلاً بغيث نزل على الأرض، فاختلط به نبات الأرض مما يأكل الناس والأنعام،  حتى إذا أخذت الأرض زخرفها، وأعجب نباته الكفار، الذين قصروا همهم ونظرهم  إلى الدنيا جاءها من أمر الله [ما أتلفها] فهاجت ويبست، فعادت على حالها  الأولى، كأنه لم ينبت فيها خضراء، ولا رُؤيَ لها مرأى أنيق، كذلك الدنيا،  بينما هي زاهية لصاحبها زاهرة، مهما أراد من مطالبها حصل، ومهما توجه لأمر  من أمورها وجد أبوابه مفتحة، إذ أصابها القدر بما أذهبها من يده، وأزال  تسلطه عليها، أو ذُهِب به عنها، فرحل منها صفر اليدين، لم يتزود منها سوى  الكفن، فتبّاً لمن أضحت هي غاية أمنيته ولها عمله وسعيه. وأما العمل للآخرة  فهو الذي ينفع، ويدخر لصاحبه، ويصحب العبد على الأبد، ولهذا قال تعالى: {  وَفِي ٱلآخِرَةِ عَذَابٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَغْفِرَةٌ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَرِضْوَٰنٌ }  أي: حال الآخرة، ما يخلو من هذين الأمرين: إما العذاب الشديد في نار جهنم،  وأغلالها وسلاسلها وأهوالها لمن كانت الدنيا هي غايته ومنتهى مطلبه، فتجرأ  على معاصي الله، وكذب بآيات الله، وكفر بأنعم الله. وإما مغفرة من الله  للسيئات، وإزالة للعقوبات، ورضوان من الله، يحل من أحله به دار الرضوان لمن  عرف الدنيا، وسعى للآخرة سعيها. فهذا كله مما يدعو إلى الزهد في الدنيا،  والرغبة في الآخرة، ولهذا قال: { وَمَا ٱلْحَيَٰوةُ ٱلدُّنْيَآ إِلاَّ  مَتَٰعُ ٱلْغُرُورِ } أي: إلا متاع يتمتع به وينتفع به، ويستدفع به  الحاجات، لا يغتر به ويطمئن إليه إلا أهل العقول الضعيفة الذين يغرهم بالله  الغرور.

ثم أمر بالمسابقة إلى  مغفرة الله ورضوانه وجنته، وذلك يكون بالسعي بأسباب المغفرة، من التوبة  النصوح، والاستغفار النافع، والبعد عن الذنوب ومظانها، والمسابقة إلى رضوان  الله بالعمل الصالح، والحرص على ما يرضي الله على الدوام، من الإحسان في  عبادة الخالق، والإحسان إلى الخلق بجميع وجوه النفع، ولهذا ذكر الله  الأعمال الموجبة لذلك، فقال: { وَجَنَّةٍ عَرْضُهَا كَعَرْضِ ٱلسَّمَآءِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ أُعِدَّتْ لِلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرُسُلِهِ } والإيمان  بالله ورسله، يدخل فيه أصول الدين وفروعها، { ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ ٱللَّهِ  يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَآءُ } أي: هذا الذي بيّناه لكم، وذكرنا لكم فيه الطرق  الموصلة إلى الجنة، والطرق الموصلة إلى النار، وأن فضل الله بالثواب الجزيل  والأجر العظيم، من أعظم منّته على عباده وفضله. { وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ  ٱلْعَظِيمِ } الذي لا يُحصى ثناءً عليه، بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه، وفوق ما  يثني عليه عباده.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (580) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحديد)
من (22)الى (29)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحديد
**{ مَآ  أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلاَ فِيۤ أَنفُسِكُمْ إِلاَّ فِي  كِتَٰبٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن نَّبْرَأَهَآ إِنَّ ذَٰلِكَ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ } 22 { لِّكَيْلاَ تَأْسَوْاْ عَلَىٰ مَا فَاتَكُمْ وَلاَ تَفْرَحُواْ بِمَآ آتَاكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ } 23 { ٱلَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ ٱلنَّاسَ بِٱلْبُخْلِ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْغَنِيُّ ٱلْحَمِيدُ }24
*يقول  تعالى مخبراً عن عموم قضائه وقدره: { مَآ أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ فِي  ٱلأَرْضِ وَلاَفِيۤ أَنفُسِكُمْ } وهذا شامل لعموم المصائب التي تصيب  الخلق، من خير وشر، فكلها قد كتبت في اللوح المحفوظ، صغيرها وكبيرها، وهذا  أمر عظيم لا تحيط به العقول، بل تذهل عنده أفئدة أولي الألباب، ولكنه على  الله يسير، وأخبر الله عباده بذلك لأجل أن تتقرر هذه القاعدة عندهم، ويبنوا  عليها ما أصابهم من الخير والشر، فلا يأسوا ويحزنوا على ما فاتهم، مما  طمحت له أنفسهم وتشوفوا إليه، لعلمهم أن ذلك مكتوب في اللوح المحفوظ، لا  بدّ من نفوذه ووقوعه، فلا سبيل إلى دفعه، ولا يفرحوا بما آتاهم الله فرح  بطر وأشر، لعلمهم أنهم ما أدركوه بحولهم وقوتهم، وإنما أدركوه بفضل الله  ومَنِّه، فيشتغلوا بشكر من أولى النعم ودفع النقم، ولهذا قال: { وَٱللَّهُ  لاَ يُحِبُّ كُلَّ مُخْتَالٍ فَخُورٍ } أي: متكبر فظ غليظ، معجب بنفسه،  فخور بنعم الله، ينسبها إلى نفسه، وتطغيه وتلهيه، كما قال تبارك وتعالى:*{ ثُمَّ إِذَا خَوَّلْنَاهُ نِعْمَةً مِّنَّا قَالَ إِنَّمَآ أُوتِيتُهُ عَلَىٰ عِلْمٍ بَلْ هِيَ فِتْنَةٌ }* [الزمر:  49]. { ٱلَّذِينَ يَبْخَلُونَ وَيَأْمُرُونَ ٱلنَّاسَ بِٱلْبُخْلِ } أي:  يجمعون بين الأمرين الذميمين، اللذين كل منهما كاف في الشر البخل: وهو منع  الحقوق الواجبة، ويأمرون الناس بذلك، فلم يكفهم بخلهم، حتى أمروا الناس  بذلك، وحثُّوهم على هذا الخلق الذميم بقولهم وفعلهم، وهذا من إعراضهم عن  طاعة ربهم وتوليهم عنها، { وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ } عن طاعة الله فلا يضرّ إلا  نفسه، ولن يضرّ الله شيئاً، { فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْغَنِيُّ ٱلْحَمِيدُ }  الذي غناه من لوازم ذاته، الذي له ملك السماوات والأرض، وهو الذي أغنى  عباده وأقناهم، الحميد الذي له كل اسم حسن، ووصف كامل، وفعل جميل، يستحق أن  يحمد عليه ويثنى ويعظم.

*{ لَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ وَأَنزَلْنَا مَعَهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ  وَٱلْمِيزَانَ لِيَقُومَ ٱلنَّاسُ بِٱلْقِسْطِ وَأَنزَلْنَا ٱلْحَدِيدَ  فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ وَلِيَعْلَمَ ٱللَّهُ مَن  يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِٱلْغَيْبِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ } 25 { وَلَقَدْ  أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا  ٱلنُّبُوَّةَ وَٱلْكِتَابَ فَمِنْهُمْ مُّهْتَدٍ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ  فَاسِقُونَ } 26 { ثُمَّ  قَفَّيْنَا عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ٱبْنِ  مَرْيَمَ وَآتَيْنَاهُ ٱلإِنجِيلَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ ٱلَّذِينَ  ٱتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً وَرَهْبَانِيَّة  ً ٱبتَدَعُوهَا مَا  كَتَبْنَاهَا عَلَيْهِمْ إِلاَّ ٱبْتِغَآءَ رِضْوَانِ ٱللَّهِ فَمَا  رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ رِعَايَتِهَا فَآتَيْنَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنْهُمْ  أَجْرَهُمْ وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ }27
*يقول  تعالى: { لَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا رُسُلَنَا بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ } وهي الأدلة  والشواهد والعلامات الدالة على صدق ما جاؤوا به وحقيته. { وَأَنزَلْنَا  مَعَهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ } وهو اسم جنس يشمل سائر الكتب التي أنزلها الله  لهداية الخلق وإرشادهم، إلى ما ينفعهم في دينهم ودنياهم، { وَٱلْمِيزَانَ }  وهو العدل في الأقوال والأفعال، والدين الذي جاءت به الرسل، كلّه عدل وقسط  في الأوامر والنواهي وفي معاملات الخلق، وفي الجنايات والقصاص والحدود  [والمواريث وغير ذلك]، وذلك { لِيَقُومَ ٱلنَّاسُ بِٱلْقِسْطِ } قياماً  بدين الله، وتحصيلاً لمصالحهم التي لا يمكن حصرها وعدها، وهذا دليل على أن  الرسل متفقون في قاعدة الشرع، وهو القيام بالقسط، وإن اختلفت أنواع العدل،  بحسب الأزمنة والأحوال، { وَأَنزَلْنَا ٱلْحَدِيدَ فِيهِ بَأْسٌ شَدِيدٌ }  من آلات الحرب، كالسلاح والدروع وغير ذلك. { وَمَنَافِعُ لِلنَّاسِ } وهو  ما يشاهد من نفعه في أنواع الصناعات والحرف، والأواني وآلات الحرث، حتى إنه  قَلَّ أن يوجد شيء إلا وهو يحتاج إلى الحديد. { وَلِيَعْلَمَ ٱللَّهُ مَن  يَنصُرُهُ وَرُسُلَهُ بِٱلْغَيْبِ } أي: ليقيم تعالى سوق الامتحان بما  أنزله من الكتاب والحديد، فيتبين من ينصره وينصر رسله في حال الغيب، التي  ينفع فيها الإيمان قبل الشهادة، التي لا فائدة بوجود الإيمان فيها، لأنه  حينئذ يكون ضرورياً. { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ } أي: لا يعجزه شيء،  ولا يفوته هارب، ومن قوته وعزّته أن أنزل الحديد الذي منه الآلات القوية،  ومن قوته وعزّته أنه قادر على الانتصار من أعدائه، ولكنه يبتلي أولياءه  بأعدائه، ليعلم من ينصره بالغيب، وقرن تعالى في هذا الموضع بين الكتاب  والحديد، لأن بهذين الأمرين ينصر الله دينه، ويعلي كلمته بالكتاب الذي فيه  الحجة والبرهان والسيف الناصر بإذن الله، وكلاهما قيامه بالعدل والقسط،  الذي يستدل به على حكمة الباري وكماله، وكمال شريعته التي شرعها على ألسنة  رسله. ولما ذكر نبوة الأنبياء عموماً، ذكر من خواصهم النبيين الكريمين  نوحاً وإبراهيم اللذين جعل الله النبوة والكتاب في ذريتهما، فقال: {  وَلَقَدْ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً وَإِبْرَاهِيمَ وَجَعَلْنَا فِي  ذُرِّيَّتِهِمَا ٱلنُّبُوَّةَ وَٱلْكِتَابَ } أي: الأنبياء المتقدمين  والمتأخرين كلهم من ذرية نوح وإبراهيم عليهما السلام، وكذلك الكتب كلها  نزلت على ذرية هذين النبيين الكريمين، { فَمِنْهُمْ } أي: ممن أرسلنا إليهم  الرسل { مُّهْتَدٍ } بدعوتهم، منقاد لأمرهم، مسترشد بهداهم. { وَكَثِيرٌ  مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ } أي: خارجون عن [طاعة الله و] طاعة الرسل والأنبياء،  كما قال تعالى:*{ وَمَآ أَكْثَرُ ٱلنَّاسِ وَلَوْ حَرَصْتَ بِمُؤْمِنِينَ }* [يوسف:  103]. { ثُمَّ قَفَّيْنَا } أي: أتبعنا { عَلَىٰ آثَارِهِم بِرُسُلِنَا  وَقَفَّيْنَا بِعِيسَى ٱبْنِ مَرْيَمَ } خصَّ الله عيسى عليه السلام لأن  السياق مع النصارى، الذين يزعمون اتباع عيسى عليه السلام، { وَآتَيْنَاهُ  ٱلإِنجِيلَ } الذي هو من كتب الله الفاضلة، { وَجَعَلْنَا فِي قُلُوبِ  ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّبَعُوهُ رَأْفَةً وَرَحْمَةً } كما قال تعالى:
*{ لَتَجِدَنَّ  أَشَدَّ ٱلنَّاسِ عَدَاوَةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱلْيَهُودَ وَٱلَّذِينَ  أَشْرَكُواْ وَلَتَجِدَنَّ أَقْرَبَهُمْ مَّوَدَّةً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ  ٱلَّذِينَ قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا نَصَارَىٰ ذٰلِكَ بِأَنَّ مِنْهُمْ قِسِّيسِينَ  وَرُهْبَاناً وَأَنَّهُمْ لاَ يَسْتَكْبِرُونَ }* الآيات  [المائدة: 82]. ولهذا كان النصارى ألين من غيرهم قلوباً، حين كانوا على  شريعة عيسى عليه السلام. { وَرَهْبَانِيَّة  ً ٱبتَدَعُوهَا } والرهبانية:  العبادة، فهم ابتدعوا من عند أنفسهم عبادة، ووظفوها على أنفسهم، والتزموا  لوازم ما كتبها الله عليهم ولا فرضها، بل هم الذين التزموا بها من تلقاء  أنفسهم، قصدهم بذلك رضا الله تعالى، ومع ذلك { فَمَا رَعَوْهَا حَقَّ  رِعَايَتِهَا } أي: ما قاموا بها ولا أدُّوا حقوقها، فقصروا من وجهين: من  جهة ابتداعهم، ومن جهة عدم قيامهم بما فرضوه على أنفسهم. فهذه الحال هي  الغالب من أحوالهم. ومنهم من هو مستقيم على أمر الله، ولهذا قال: {  فَآتَيْنَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنْهُمْ أَجْرَهُمْ } أي: الذين آمنوا  بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، مع إيمانهم بعيسى، كلٌّ أعطاه الله على حسب  إيمانه { وَكَثِيرٌ مِّنْهُمْ فَاسِقُونَ }.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا  ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُواْ ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَءَامِنُواْ بِرَسُولِهِ  يُؤْتِكُمْ كِفْلَيْنِ مِن رَّحْمَتِهِ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ نُوراً تَمْشُونَ  بِهِ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 28 { لِّئَلاَّ  يَعْلَمَ أَهْلُ ٱلْكِتَابِ أَلاَّ يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ مِّن فَضْلِ  ٱللَّهِ وَأَنَّ ٱلْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ ٱللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَآءُ  وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }29
*وهذا  الخطاب، يحتمل أنه [خطاب] لأهل الكتاب الذين آمنوا بموسى وعيسى عليهما  السلام، يأمرهم أن يعملوا بمقتضى إيمانهم، بأن يتقوا الله فيتركوا معاصيه،  ويؤمنوا برسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأنهم إن فعلوا ذلك أعطاهم الله {  كِفْلَيْنِ مِن رَّحْمَتِهِ } أي: نصيبين من الأجر نصيب على إيمانهم  بالأنبياء الأقدمين، ونصيب على إيمانهم بمحمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. ويحتمل  أن يكون الأمر عاماً يدخل فيه أهل الكتاب وغيرهم، وهذا الظاهر، وأن الله  أمرهم بالإيمان والتقوى الذي يدخل فيه جميع الدين، ظاهره وباطنه، أصوله  وفروعه، وأنهم إن امتثلوا هذا الأمر العظيم، أعطاهم الله { كِفْلَيْنِ مِن  رَّحْمَتِهِ } لا يعلم وصفهما وقدرهما إلا الله تعالى أجر على الإيمان،  وأجر على التقوى، أو أجرٌ على امتثال الأوامر، وأجر على اجتناب النواهي، أو  أن التثنية المراد بها تكرار الإيتاء مرة بعد أخرى. { وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ  نُوراً تَمْشُونَ بِهِ } أي: يعطيكم علماً وهدىً ونوراً تمشون به في ظلمات  الجهل، ويغفر لكم السيئات. { وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ } فلا  يستكثر هذا الثواب على فضل ذي الفضل العظيم، الذي عم فضله أهل السماوات  والأرض، فلا يخلو مخلوق من فضله طرفة عين ولا أقل من ذلك. [وقوله] {  لِّئَلاَّ يَعْلَمَ أَهْلُ ٱلْكِتَابِ أَلاَّ يَقْدِرُونَ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ  مِّن فَضْلِ ٱللَّهِ } أي: بينَّا لكم فضلنا وإحساننا لمن آمن إيماناً  عاماً، واتقى الله، وآمن برسوله، لأجل أن أهل الكتاب يكون لديهم علم بأنهم  لا يقدرون على شيء من فضل الله أي: لا يحجرون على الله بحسب أهوائهم  وعقولهم الفاسدة، فيقولون:*{ لَن يَدْخُلَ ٱلْجَنَّةَ إِلاَّ مَن كَانَ هُوداً أَوْ نَصَارَىٰ }* [البقرة:  111] ويتمنون على الله الأماني الفاسدة، فأخبر الله تعالى أنَّ المؤمنين  برسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، المتقين لله، لهم كفلان من رحمته، ونورٌ،  ومغفرة، رغماً على أنوف أهل الكتاب، وليعلموا { وَأَنَّ ٱلْفَضْلَ بِيَدِ  ٱللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَآءُ } ممن اقتضت حكمته تعالى أن يؤتيه من فضله، {  وَاللَّهُ ذُو الْفَضْلِ الْعَظِيمِ } [الذي لا يقادر قدره].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (581) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المجادلة)
من (1)الى (4)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المجادلة

**{ قَدْ   سَمِعَ ٱللَّهُ قَوْلَ ٱلَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي زَوْجِهَا وَتَشْتَكِيۤ   إِلَى ٱللَّهِ وَٱللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمآ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ   بَصِيرٌ } 1 { ٱلَّذِينَ   يُظَاهِرُونَ مِنكُمْ مِّن نِّسَآئِهِمْ مَّا هُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ إِنْ   أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ إِلاَّ ٱللاَّئِي وَلَدْنَهُمْ وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَقُولُونَ   مُنكَراً مِّنَ ٱلْقَوْلِ وَزُوراً وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ } 2 { وَٱلَّذِينَ   يُظَاهِرُونَ مِن نِّسَآئِهِمْ ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ لِمَا قَالُواْ   فَتَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَآسَّا ذَلِكُمْ تُوعَظُونَ   بِهِ وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ } 3 { فَمَن   لَّمْ يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن   يَتَمَآسَّا فَمَن لَّمْ يَسْتَطِعْ فَإِطْعَامُ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِيناً   ذَلِكَ لِتُؤْمِنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ ٱللَّهِ   وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ }4
*

نزلت   هذه الآيات الكريمات في رجل من الأنصار اشتكته زوجته [إلى الله، وجادلته]   إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لما حرمها على نفسه، بعد الصحبة  الطويلة،  والأولاد، وكان هو رجلاً شيخاً كبيراً، فشكت حالها وحاله إلى  الله وإلى  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، وكررت ذلك، وأبدت فيه وأعادت.  فقال تعالى: {  قَدْ سَمِعَ ٱللَّهُ قَوْلَ ٱلَّتِي تُجَادِلُكَ فِي  زَوْجِهَا  وَتَشْتَكِيۤ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ وَٱللَّهُ يَسْمَعُ تَحَاوُرَكُمآ }  أي:  تخاطبكما فيما بينكما، { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ سَمِيعٌ } لجميع الأصوات، في  جميع  الأوقات، على تفنن الحاجات. { بَصِيرٌ } يبصر دبيب النملة السوداء،  على  الصخرة الصماء في الليلة الظلماء، وهذا إخبار عن كمال سمعه وبصره،   وإحاطتهما بالأمور الدقيقة والجليلة، وفي ضمن ذلك الإشارة بأن الله [تعالى]   سيزيل شكواها، ويرفع بلواها، ولهذا ذكر حكمها، وحكم غيرها على وجه  العموم،  فقال: { ٱلَّذِينَ يُظَاهِرُونَ مِنكُمْ مِّن نِّسَآئِهِمْ مَّا  هُنَّ  أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ إِنْ أُمَّهَاتُهُمْ إِلاَّ ٱللاَّئِي وَلَدْنَهُمْ  }.  المظاهرة من الزوجة: أن يقول الرجل لزوجته: " أنت عليَّ كظهر أمي " ،  أو  غيرها من محارمه، أو " أنت عليَّ حرام " ، وكان المعتاد عندهم في هذا  لفظ "  الظهر " ولهذا سماه الله " ظهاراً " فقال: { ٱلَّذِينَ يُظَاهِرُونَ   مِنكُمْ مِّن نِّسَآئِهِمْ مَّا هُنَّ أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ } أي: كيف يتكلمون   بهذا الكلام الذي يعلم أنه لا حقيقة له، فيشبهون أزواجهم بأمهاتهم اللاتي   ولدنَهم؟ ولهذا عظم الله أمره وقبحه، فقال: { وَإِنَّهُمْ لَيَقُولُونَ   مُنكَراً مِّنَ ٱلْقَوْلِ وَزُوراً } أي: قولاً شنيعاً، { وَزُوراً } أي:   كذباً. 
{ وَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لَعَفُوٌّ غَفُورٌ } عمن صدر منه بعض المخالفات،   فتداركها بالتوبة النصوح. { وَٱلَّذِينَ يُظَاهِرُونَ مِن نِّسَآئِهِمْ   ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ لِمَا قَالُواْ } اختلف العلماء في معنى العود، فقيل:   معناه العزم على جماع من ظاهر منها، وأنه بمجرد عزمه تجب عليه الكفارة   المذكورة، ويدلّ على هذا أن الله تعالى ذكر في الكفارة أنها تكون قبل   المسيس، وذلك إنما يكون بمجرد العزم، وقيل: معناه حقيقة الوطء، ويدلّ على   ذلك أن الله قال: { ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ لِمَا قَالُواْ } والذي قالوا إنما هو   الوطء. وعلى كل من القولين { فـَ } إذا وجد العود، صار كفارة هذا التحريم  {  تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ } مُؤْمِنَةٍ كما قيدت في آية أخر، ذكر أو أنثى،  بشرط  أن تكون سالمة من العيوب المضرة بالعمل. 
{ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَآسَّا }  أي: يلزم الزوج أن يترك وطء زوجته التي ظاهر منها حتى يكفر برقبة.
 {  ذَلِكُمْ } الحكم الذي ذكرناه لكم، { تُوعَظُونَ بِهِ } أي: يبين لكم  حكمه  مع الترهيب المقرون به، لأن معنى الوعظ ذكر الحكم مع الترغيب  والترهيب،  فالذي يريد أن يظاهر، إذا ذكر أنه يجب عليه عتق رقبة كف نفسه  عنه، {  وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ } فيجازي كل عامل بعمله.
{ فَمَن لَّمْ يَجِدْ }   رقبة يعتقها، بأن لم يجدها أو [لم] يجد ثمنها { فـَ } عليه { صِيَامُ   شَهْرَيْنِ مُتَتَابِعَيْنِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَتَمَآسَّا فَمَن لَّمْ   يَسْتَطِعْ } الصيام { فَإِطْعَامُ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِيناً } إما بأن يطعمهم   من قوت بلده ما يكفيهم، كما هو قول كثير من المفسرين، وإما بأن يطعم كل   مسكين مُدَّ بُرٍّ أو نصف صاع من غيره مما يجزي في الفطرة، كما هو قول   طائفة أخرى.
 ذلك الحكم الذي بيّناه لكم، ووضحناه لكم { لِتُؤْمِنُواْ  بِٱللَّهِ  وَرَسُولِهِ } وذلك بالتزام هذا الحكم وغيره من الأحكام والعمل  به، فإن  التزام أحكام الله والعمل بها من الإيمان، [بل هي المقصودة] ومما  يزيد به  الإيمان ويكمل وينمو. 
{ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ ٱللَّهِ } التي تمنع من  الوقوع فيها، فيجب أن لا تتعدى ولا يقصر عنها. { وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ  أَلِيمٌ }.
 وفي هذه الآيات عدة أحكام: منها: لطف الله بعباده واعتناؤه بهم،  حيث ذكر  شكوى هذه المرأة المصابة، وأزالها ورفع عنها البلوى، بل رفع  البلوى بحكمه  العام لكل من ابتلي بمثل هذه القضية. 
ومنها: أن الظهار مختص  بتحريم الزوجة، لأن الله قال: { مِن نِّسَآئِهِمْ }  فلو حرم أمته، لم يكن  [ذلك] ظهاراً، بل هو من جنس تحريم الطعام والشراب،  تجب فيه كفارة اليمين  فقط.
 ومنها: أنه لا يصح الظهار من امرأة قبل أن يتزوجها، لأنها لا تدخل في   نسائه وقت الظهار، كما لا يصح طلاقها، سواء نجز ذلك أو علَّقه. 
ومنها: أن  الظهار محرّم، لأن الله سماه منكراً [من القول] وزوراً. ومنها:  تنبيه الله  على وجه الحكم وحكمته، لأن الله تعالى قال: { مَّا هُنَّ  أُمَّهَاتِهِمْ }.
 ومنها: أنه يكره للرجل أن ينادي زوجته ويسميها باسم محارمه، كقوله " يا   أمي " ، " يا أختي " ونحوه، لأن ذلك يشبه المحرم. ومنها: أن الكفارة إنما   تجب بالعود لما قال المظاهر، على اختلاف القولين السابقين، لا بمجرد   الظهار. ومنها: أنه يجزئ في كفارة الرقبة، الصغير والكبير، والذكر والأنثى،   لإطلاق الآية في ذلك. ومنها: أنه يجب إخراجها إن كانت عتقاً أو صياماً  قبل  المسيس، كما قيده الله، بخلاف كفارة الإطعام، فإنه يجوز المسيس والوطء  في  أثنائها.
 ومنها: أنه لعل الحكمة في وجوب الكفارة قبل المسيس، أن ذلك أدعى   لإخراجها، فإنه إذا اشتاق إلى الجماع، وعلم أنه لا يمكن من ذلك إلا بعد   الكفارة، بادر لإخراجها. 
ومنها: أنه لا بدّ من إطعام ستين مسكيناً، فلو جمع  طعام ستين مسكيناً،  ودفعها لواحد أو أكثر من ذلك، دون الستين لم يجز ذلك،  لأن الله قال: {  فَإِطْعَامُ سِتِّينَ مِسْكِيناً }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (582) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المجادلة)
من (5)الى (13)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المجادلة
**{ إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ يُحَآدُّونَ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ كُبِتُواْ كَمَا كُبِتَ   ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ وَقَدْ أَنزَلْنَآ آيَاتٍ بَيِّنَاتٍ   وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ }5
*

محادة   الله ورسوله: مخالفتهما ومعصيتهما خصوصاً في الأمور الفظيعة، كمحادة الله   ورسوله بالكفر، ومعاداة أولياء الله. وقوله: { كُبِتُواْ كَمَا كُبِتَ   ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ } أي: أذلوا وأهينوا كما فعل بمن قبلهم، جزاءً   وفاقاً. وليس لهم حجة على الله، فإن الله قد قامت حجته البالغة على الخلق،   وقد أنزل من الآيات البينات والبراهين ما يبين الحقائق ويوضح المقاصد، فمن   اتبعها وعمل عليها، فهو من المهتدين الفائزين، { وَلِلْكَافِرِين  َ } بها {   عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ } أي: يهينهم ويذلهم، كما تكبروا عن آيات الله، أهانهم   الله وأذلهم.

*{ يَوْمَ   يَبْعَثُهُمُ ٱللَّهُ جَمِيعاً فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا عَمِلُوۤاْ   أَحْصَاهُ ٱللَّهُ وَنَسُوهُ وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ } 6 { أَلَمْ   تَرَ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ   مَا يَكُونُ مِن نَّجْوَىٰ ثَلاَثَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ رَابِعُهُمْ وَلاَ   خَمْسَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلاَ أَدْنَىٰ مِن ذَلِكَ وَلاَ   أَكْثَرَ إِلاَّ هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُواْ ثُمَّ يُنَبِّئُهُم   بِمَا عَمِلُواْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ }7
*

يقول   الله تعالى: يوم يبعث الله الخلق { جَمِيعاً } فيقومون من أجداثهم سريعاً   فيجازيهم بأعمالهم { فَيُنَبِّئُهُمْ بِمَا عَمِلُوۤاْ } من خير وشر،  لأنه  علم ذلك وكتبه في اللوح المحفوظ، وأمر الملائكة الكرام الحفظة  بكتابته، هذا  { وَ } العاملون قد نسوا ما عملوه، والله أحصى ذلك. {  وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ  كُلِّ شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ } بالظواهر والسرائر، والخبايا  والخفايا. ولهذا أخبر  عن سعة علمه وإحاطته بما في السماوات والأرض من دقيق  وجليل. وأنه { مَا  يَكُونُ مِن نَّجْوَىٰ ثَلاَثَةٍ إِلاَّ هُوَ  رَابِعُهُمْ وَلاَ خَمْسَةٍ  إِلاَّ هُوَ سَادِسُهُمْ وَلاَ أَدْنَىٰ مِن  ذَلِكَ وَلاَ أَكْثَرَ إِلاَّ  هُوَ مَعَهُمْ أَيْنَ مَا كَانُواْ }  والمراد بهذه المعية معية العلم  والإحاطة بما تناجوا به وأسروه فيما  بينهم، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } ثم قال  تعالى: { أَلَمْ تَرَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ  نُهُواْ عَنِ ٱلنَّجْوَىٰ ثُمَّ  يَعُودُونَ لِمَا... }.
*{ أَلَمْ   تَرَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ نُهُواْ عَنِ ٱلنَّجْوَىٰ ثُمَّ يَعُودُونَ لِمَا   نُهُواْ عَنْهُ وَيَتَنَاجَوْنَ بِٱلإِثْمِ وَٱلْعُدْوَانِ وَمَعْصِيَتِ   ٱلرَّسُولِ وَإِذَا جَآءُوكَ حَيَّوْكَ بِمَا لَمْ يُحَيِّكَ بِهِ ٱللَّهُ   وَيَقُولُونَ فِيۤ أَنفُسِهِمْ لَوْلاَ يُعَذِّبُنَا ٱللَّهُ بِمَا  نَقُولُ  حَسْبُهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ يَصْلَوْنَهَا فَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } 8 { يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِذَا تَنَاجَيْتُمْ فَلاَ تَتَنَاجَوْاْ بِٱلإِثْمِ   وَٱلْعُدْوَانِ وَمَعْصِيَتِ ٱلرَّسُولِ وَتَنَاجَوْاْ بِٱلْبِرِّ   وَٱلتَّقْوَىٰ وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ ٱلَّذِيۤ إِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ }9
*

النجوى   هي التناجي بين اثنين فأكثر، وقد تكون في الخير، وتكون في الشر. فأمر  الله  تعالى المؤمنين أن يتناجوا بالبر، وهو اسم جامع لكل خير وطاعة، وقيام  بحق  لله ولعباده، والتقوى، وهي [هنا]: اسم جامع لترك جميع المحارم  والمآثم،  فالمؤمن يمتثل هذا الأمر الإلهي، فلا تجده مناجياً ومتحدثاً إلا  بما يقربه  من الله، ويباعده من سخطه، والفاجر يتهاون بأمر الله، ويناجي  بالإثم  والعدوان ومعصية الرسول، كالمنافقين الذين هذا دأبهم وحالهم مع  الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم. قال تعالى { وَإِذَا جَآءُوكَ حَيَّوْكَ بِمَا  لَمْ  يُحَيِّكَ بِهِ ٱللَّهُ } أي: يسيئون الأدب معك في تحيتهم لك، {   وَيَقُولُونَ فِيۤ أَنفُسِهِمْ } أي: يسرون في أنفسهم ما ذكره عالم الغيب   والشهادة عنهم، وهو قولهم: { لَوْلاَ يُعَذِّبُنَا ٱللَّهُ بِمَا نَقُولُ }   ومعنى ذلك أنهم يتهاونون بذلك، ويستدلون بعدم تعجيل العقوبة عليهم، أن ما   يقولون غير محذور، قال تعالى في بيان أنه يمهل ولا يهمل: { حَسْبُهُمْ   جَهَنَّمُ يَصْلَوْنَهَا فَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } أي: تكفيهم جهنم التي جمعت   كل شقاء وعذاب [عليهم]، تحيط بهم، ويعذبون بها { فَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ }   وهؤلاء المذكورون إما أناس من المنافقين يظهرون الإيمان، ويخاطبون الرسول   صلى الله عليه وسلم بهذا الخطاب الذي يوهمون أنهم أرادوا به خيراً، وهم   كذبة في ذلك، وإما أناس من أهل الكتاب، الذين إذا سلموا على النبي صلى الله   عليه وسلم، قالوا: " السام عليك يا محمد " يعنون بذلك الموت.
*{ إِنَّمَا   ٱلنَّجْوَىٰ مِنَ ٱلشَّيْطَانِ لِيَحْزُنَ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَلَيْسَ   بِضَآرِّهِمْ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ وَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ   فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ }10
*

يقول   تعالى: { إِنَّمَا ٱلنَّجْوَىٰ } أي: تناجي أعداء المؤمنين بالمؤمنين،   بالمكر والخديعة، وطلب السوء من الشيطان، الذي كيده ضعيف ومكره غير مفيد. {   لِيَحْزُنَ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ } هذا غاية هذا المكر ومقصوده، { وَلَيْسَ   بِضَآرِّهِمْ شَيْئاً إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ } فإن الله تعالى وعد   المؤمنين بالكفاية والنصر على الأعداء، وقال تعالى:*{ وَلاَ يَحِيقُ ٱلْمَكْرُ ٱلسَّيِّىءُ إِلاَّ بِأَهْلِهِ }* [فاطر:   43] فأعداء الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، مهما تناجوا ومكروا، فإن ضرر ذلك عائد   إلى أنفسهم، ولا يضر المؤمنين إلا شيء قدره الله وقضاه، { وَعَلَى  ٱللَّهِ  فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ } أي: ليعتمدوا عليه ويثقوا  بوعده، فإن من  توكل على الله كفاه، وتولى أمر دينه ودنياه.

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا قِيلَ لَكُمْ تَفَسَّحُواْ فِي ٱلْمَجَالِسِ   فَٱفْسَحُواْ يَفْسَحِ ٱللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَإِذَا قِيلَ ٱنشُزُواْ فَانشُزُواْ   يَرْفَعِ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنكُمْ وَٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ   ٱلْعِلْمَ دَرَجَاتٍ وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }11
*

هذا   تأديب من الله لعباده المؤمنين، إذا اجتمعوا في مجلس من مجالس مجتمعاتهم،   واحتاج بعضهم أو بعض القادمين عليهم للتفسح له في المجلس، فإن من الأدب  أن  يفسحوا له تحصيلاً لهذا المقصود. وليس ذلك بضار للجالس شيئاً، فيحصل  مقصود  أخيه من غير ضرر يلحقه هو، والجزاء من جنس العمل، فإن من فسح فسح  الله له،  ومن وسع لأخيه وسع الله عليه. { وَإِذَا قِيلَ ٱنشُزُواْ } أي:  ارتفعوا  وتنحوا عن مجالسكم لحاجة تعرض، { فَانشُزُواْ } أي: فبادروا  للقيام لتحصيل  تلك المصلحة، فإن القيام بمثل هذه الأمور من العلم  والإيمان، والله تعالى  يرفع أهل العلم والإيمان درجات، بحسب ما خصهم الله  به، من العلم والإيمان. {  وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ } فيجازي  كل عامل بعمله، إن خيراً  فخير، وإن شراً فشر. وفي هذه الآية فضيلة العلم،  وأن زينته وثمرته التأدب  بآدابه والعمل بمقتضاه.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا نَاجَيْتُمُ ٱلرَّسُولَ فَقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ   يَدَيْ نَجْوَاكُمْ صَدَقَةً ذَلِكَ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ وَأَطْهَرُ فَإِن لَّمْ   تَجِدُواْ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 12 { ءَأَشْفَقْتُمْ   أَن تُقَدِّمُواْ بَيْنَ يَدَيْ نَجْوَاكُمْ صَدَقَاتٍ فَإِذْ لَمْ   تَفْعَلُواْ وَتَابَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ فَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلصَّلاَةَ وَآتُواْ   ٱلزَّكَاةَ وَأَطِيعُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَٱللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا   تَعْمَلُونَ }13
*

يأمر   تعالى المؤمنين بالصدقة، أمام مناجاة رسوله محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم   تأديباً لهم وتعليماً، وتعظيماً للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، فإن هذا   التعظيم خير للمؤمنين وأطهر أي: بذلك يكثر خيركم وأجركم، وتحصل لكم الطهارة   من الأدناس، التي من جملتها ترك احترام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم والأدب   معه بكثرة المناجاة التي لا ثمرة تحتها، فإنه إذا أمر بالصدقة بين يدي   مناجاته صار هذا ميزاناً لمن كان حريصاً على الخير والعلم، فلا يبالي   بالصدقة، ومن لم يكن له حرص ولا رغبة في الخير، وإنما مقصوده مجرد كثرة   الكلام، فينكف بذلك عن الذي يشق على الرسول، هذا في الواجد للصدقة، وأما   الذي لا يجد الصدقة، فإن الله لم يضيق عليه الأمر، بل عفا عنه وسامحه،   وأباح له المناجاة بدون تقديم صدقة لا يقدر عليها. ثم لما رأى تبارك وتعالى   شفقة المؤمنين ومشقة الصدقات عليهم عند كل مناجاة، سهل الأمر عليهم، ولم   يؤاخذهم بترك الصدقة بين يدي المناجاة، وبقي التعظيم للرسول والاحترام   بحاله لم ينسخ، لأن هذا الحكم من باب المشروع لغيره، ليس مقصوداً لنفسه،   وإنما المقصود هو الأدب مع الرسول والإكرام له، وأمرهم تعالى أن يقوموا   بالمأمورات الكبار المقصودة بنفسها، فقال: { فَإِذْ لَمْ تَفْعَلُوا } أي:   لم يهن عليكم تقديم الصدقة، ولا يكفي هذا، فإنه ليس من شرط الأمر أن يكون   هيناً على العبد، ولهذا قيده بقوله: { وَتَابَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْكُمْ } أي:   عفا لكم عن ذلك، { فَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلصَّلاَةَ } بأركانها وشروطها، وجميع   حدودها ولوازمها، { وَآتُواْ ٱلزَّكَاةَ } المفروضة [في أموالكم] إلى   مستحقيها. وهاتان العبادتان هما أمّ العبادات البدنية والمالية، فمن قام   بهما على الوجه الشرعي، فقد قام بحقوق الله وحقوق عباده، [ولهذا قال بعده:]   { وَأَطِيعُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ } وهذا أشمل ما يكون من الأوامر.   ويدخل في ذلك طاعة الله [وطاعة] رسوله بامتثال أوامرهما واجتناب نواهيهما،   وتصديق ما أخبرا به، والوقوف عند حدود الله. والعبرة في ذلك على الإخلاص   والإحسان، ولهذا قال: { وَٱللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ } فيعلم تعالى   أعمالهم، وعلى أي: وجه صدرت، فيجازيهم على حسب علمه بما في صدورهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (583) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المجادلة)
من (14)الى (22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المجادلة
**{ أَلَمْ   تَرَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ تَوَلَّوْاْ قَوْماً غَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِم مَّا   هُم مِّنكُمْ وَلاَ مِنْهُمْ وَيَحْلِفُونَ عَلَى ٱلْكَذِبِ وَهُمْ   يَعْلَمُونَ } 14 { أَعَدَّ ٱللَّهُ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً إِنَّهُمْ سَآءَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } 15 { ٱتَّخَذْوۤاْ أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً فَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ فَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ } 17 { لَّن   تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ وَلاَ أَوْلاَدُهُمْ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ   شَيْئاً أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلنَّارِ هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ } 16 { يَوْمَ   يَبْعَثُهُمُ  ٱللَّهُ جَمِيعاً فَيَحْلِفُونَ لَهُ كَمَا يَحْلِفُونَ   لَكُمْ وَيَحْسَبُونَ أَنَّهُمْ عَلَىٰ شَيْءٍ أَلاَ إِنَّهُمْ هُمُ   ٱلْكَاذِبُونَ } 18 { ٱسْتَحْوَذَ   عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلشَّيْطَانُ فَأَنسَاهُمْ ذِكْرَ ٱللَّهِ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ  حِزْبُ  الشَّيْطَانِ أَلاَ إِنَّ حِزْبَ الشَّيْطَانِ هُمُ الخَاسِرُونَ }19
*

يخبر   تعالى عن شناعة حال المنافقين الذين يتولون الكافرين، من اليهود والنصارى   وغيرهم ممن غضب الله عليهم، ونالوا من لعنة الله أوفى نصيب، وأنهم ليسوا  من  المؤمنين ولا من الكافرين،*{ مُّذَبْذَبِينَ بَيْنَ ذٰلِكَ لاَ إِلَىٰ هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ وَلاَ إِلَى هَـٰؤُلاۤءِ }* [النساء:   143]. فليسوا مؤمنين ظاهراً وباطناً لأن باطنهم مع الكفار، ولا مع الكفار   ظاهراً وباطناً، لأن ظاهرهم مع المؤمنين، وهذا وصفهم الذي نعتهم الله به،   والحال أنهم يحلفون على ضده الذي هو الكذب، فيحلفون أنهم مؤمنون، وهم   يعلمون أنهم ليسوا مؤمنين، فجزاء هؤلاء الخونة الفجرة الكذبة، أن الله أعد   لهم عذاباً شديداً، لا يقادر قدره، ولا يعلم وصفه، إنهم ساء ما كانوا   يعملون، حيث عملوا بما يسخط الله ويوجب عليهم العقوبة واللعنة. {   ٱتَّخَذْوۤاْ أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً } أي: ترساً ووقاية، يتقون بها من لوم   الله ورسوله والمؤمنين، فبسبب ذلك صدوا أنفسهم وغيرهم عن سبيل الله، وهي   الصراط الذي من سلكه أفضى به إلى جنات النعيم. ومن صدَّ عنه فليس إلا   الصراط الموصل إلى الجحيم، { فَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ مُّهِينٌ } حيث استكبروا عن   الإيمان بالله والانقياد لآياته، أهانهم بالعذاب السرمدي، الذي لا يُفتَّر   عنهم ساعة ولا هُم يُنظرون. { لَّن تُغْنِيَ عَنْهُمْ أَمْوَالُهُمْ  وَلاَ  أَوْلاَدُهُمْ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً } فلا تدفع عنهم شيئاً من  العذاب، ولا  تحصل لهم قسطاً من الثواب، { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلنَّارِ  } الملازمون  لها، الذين لا يخرجون عنها، و { هُمْ فِيهَا خَالِدُونَ }  ومن عاش على شيء  مات عليه، فكما أن المنافقين في الدنيا يموهون على  المؤمنين، ويحلفون لهم  أنهم مؤمنون، فإذا كان يوم القيامة وبعثهم الله  جميعاً، حلفوا لله كما  حلفوا للمؤمنين، ويحسبون في حلفهم هذا أنهم على  شيء، لأن كفرهم ونفاقهم  وعقائدهم الباطلة، لم تزل ترسخ في أذهانهم شيئاً  فشيئاً، حتى غرتهم وظنوا  أنهم على شيء يعتد به، ويعلق عليه الثواب، وهم  كاذبون في ذلك، ومن المعلوم  أن الكذب لا يروج على عالم الغيب والشهادة،  وهذا الذي جرى عليهم من استحواذ  الشيطان الذي استولى عليهم، وزين لهم  أعمالهم، وأنساهم ذكر الله، وهو  العدو المبين، الذي لا يريد بهم إلا الشر،*{ إِنَّمَا يَدْعُواْ حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُواْ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلسَّعِيرِ }* [فاطر:   6]. { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ حِزْبُ الشَّيْطَانِ أَلاَ إِنَّ حِزْبَ الشَّيْطَانِ   هُمُ الخَاسِرُونَ } الذين خسروا دينهم ودنياهم وأنفسهم وأهليهم.
*{ إِنَّ الَّذِينَ يُحَآدُّونَ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ فِي ٱلأَذَلِّينَ } 20 { كَتَبَ ٱللَّهُ لأَغْلِبَنَّ أَنَاْ وَرُسُلِيۤ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَوِيٌّ عَزِيزٌ }21
*

هذا   وعد ووعيد، وعيد لمن حادَّ الله ورسوله بالكفر والمعاصي، أنه مخذول  مذلول،  لا عاقبة له حميدة، ولا راية له منصورة. ووعد لمن آمن به وبرسله،  واتبع ما  جاء به المرسلون، فصار من حزب الله المفلحين، أن لهم الفتح  والنصر والغلبة  في الدنيا والآخرة، وهذا وعد لا يخلف ولا يُغيِّر، فإنه من  الصادق القوي  العزيز الذي لا يعجزه شيء يريده.
*{ لاَّ   تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ يُوَآدُّونَ   مَنْ حَآدَّ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَلَوْ كَانُوۤاْ آبَآءَهُمْ أَوْ   أَبْنَآءَهُمْ أَوْ إِخْوَانَهُمْ أَوْ عَشِيرَتَهُمْ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ كَتَبَ   فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ ٱلإِيمَانَ وَأَيَّدَهُمْ بِرُوحٍ مِّنْهُ وَيُدْخِلُهُمْ   جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا رَضِيَ   ٱللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ حِزْبُ ٱللَّهِ أَلاَ   إِنَّ حِزْبَ ٱللَّهِ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ }22*

يقول   تعالى: { لاَّ تَجِدُ قَوْماً يُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ   يُوَآدُّونَ مَنْ حَآدَّ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ } أي: لا يجتمع هذا وهذا،  فلا  يكون العبد مؤمناً بالله واليوم الآخر حقيقة، إلا كان عاملاً على  مقتضى  الإيمان ولوازمه، من محبة من قام بالإيمان وموالاته، وبغض من لم يقم  به  ومعاداته، ولو كان أقرب الناس إليه. وهذا هو الإيمان على الحقيقة،  الذي  وجدت ثمرته والمقصود منه، وأهل هذا الوصف هم الذين كتب الله في  قلوبهم  الإيمان أي: رسمه وثبَّته وغرسه غرساً، لا يتزلزل، ولا تؤثر فيه  الشبه  والشكوك. وهم الذين قواهم الله بروح منه أي: بوحيه ومعونته، ومدده  الإلهي  وإحسانه الرباني. وهم الذين لهم الحياة الطيبة في هذه الدار، ولهم  جنات  النعيم في دار القرار، التي فيها من كل ما تشتهيه الأنفس وتلذ الأعين   وتختار، ولهم أكبر النعيم وأفضله، وهو أن الله يحل عليهم رضوانه فلا يسخط   عليهم أبداً، ويرضون عن ربهم بما يعطيهم من أنواع الكرامات، ووافر   المثوبات، وجزيل الهبات، ورفيع الدرجات بحيث لا يرون فوق ما أعطاهم مولاهم   غاية، ولا فوقه نهاية. وأمَّا من يزعم أنه يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، وهو  مع  ذلك مُوَادٌّ لأعداء الله، محب لمن ترك الإيمان وراء ظهره، فإن هذا  إيمان  زَعْمِيٌّ لا حقيقة له، فإن كل أمر لا بدّ له من برهان يصدقه، فمجرد  الدعوى  لا تفيد شيئاً ولا يصدق صاحبها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (584) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحشر)
من (1)الى (7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحشر
**{ سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } 1 { هُوَ   ٱلَّذِيۤ أَخْرَجَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْكِتَابِ مِن   دِيَارِهِمْ لأَوَّلِ ٱلْحَشْرِ مَا ظَنَنتُمْ أَن يَخْرُجُواْ وَظَنُّوۤاْ   أَنَّهُمْ مَّانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُم مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ فَأَتَاهُمُ ٱللَّهُ   مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُواْ وَقَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ ٱلرُّعْبَ   يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ   فَٱعْتَبِرُواْ يٰأُوْلِي ٱلأَبْصَارِ } 2 { وَلَوْلاَ أَن كَتَبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْجَلاَءَ لَعَذَّبَهُمْ فِي ٱلدُّنْيَا وَلَهُمْ فِي ٱلآخِرَةِ عَذَابُ ٱلنَّارِ } 3 { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ شَآقُّواْ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ وَمَن يُشَآقِّ ٱللَّهَ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ شَدِيدُ ٱلْعِقَابِ } 4 { مَا قَطَعْتُمْ مِّن لِّينَةٍ أَوْ تَرَكْتُمُوهَا قَآئِمَةً عَلَىٰ أُصُولِهَا فَبِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ وَلِيُخْزِيَ ٱلْفَاسِقِينَ } 5 { وَمَآ   أَفَآءَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ مِنْهُمْ فَمَآ أَوْجَفْتُمْ عَلَيْهِ   مِنْ خَيْلٍ وَلاَ رِكَابٍ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُسَلِّطُ رُسُلَهُ عَلَىٰ   مَن يَشَآءُ وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } 6 { مَّآ   أَفَآءَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ مِنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْقُرَىٰ فَلِلَّهِ   وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ وَٱلْيَتَامَىٰ وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ وَٱبْنِ   ٱلسَّبِيلِ كَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ دُولَةً بَيْنَ ٱلأَغْنِيَآءِ مِنكُمْ وَمَآ   آتَاكُمُ ٱلرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ فَٱنتَهُواْ   وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ شَدِيدُ ٱلْعِقَابِ }7
*


{ بِسمِ ٱلله  الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ * سَبَّحَ  لِلَّهِ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا  فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ  ٱلْحَكِيمُ * هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَخْرَجَ  ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ  ٱلْكِتَابِ مِن دِيَارِهِمْ لأَوَّلِ  ٱلْحَشْرِ مَا ظَنَنتُمْ أَن  يَخْرُجُواْ وَظَنُّوۤاْ أَنَّهُمْ  مَّانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُم مِّنَ  ٱللَّهِ فَأَتَاهُمُ ٱللَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ  لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُواْ وَقَذَفَ فِي  قُلُوبِهِمُ ٱلرُّعْبَ يُخْرِبُونَ  بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي  ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ فَٱعْتَبِرُواْ  يٰأُوْلِي ٱلأَبْصَارِ } إلى آخر القصة.  هذه السورة تسمى " سورة بني النضير  " وهم طائفة كبيرة من اليهود في جانب  المدينة، وقت بعثة النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم، فلما بعث النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم وهاجر إلى المدينة، كفروا به  في جملة من كفر من اليهود، فلما  هاجر النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إلى  المدينة هادن سائر طوائف اليهود الذين  هم جيرانه في المدينة، فلما كان بعد  [وقعة] بدر بستة أشهر أو نحوها، خرج  إليهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  وكلمهم أن يعينوه في دية الكلابيين الذين  قتلهم عمرو بن أمية الضمري،  فقالوا: نفعل يا أبا القاسم، اجلس هاهنا حتى  نقضي حاجتك، فخلا بعضهم ببعض،  وسوّل لهم الشيطان الشقاء الذي كتب عليهم،  فتآمروا بقتله صلى الله عليه  وسلم، وقالوا: أيكم يأخذ هذه الرحى فيصعد  فيلقيها على رأسه يشدخه بها؟ فقال  أشقاهم عمرو بن جحاش: أنا، فقال لهم  سلام بن مشكم: لا تفعلوا، فوالله  ليُخبَرَنَّ بما هممتم به، وإنه لنقض  العهد الذي بيننا وبينه، وجاء الوحي  على الفور إليه من ربه بما هموا به،  فنهض مسرعاً، فتوجه إلى المدينة، ولحقه  أصحابه، فقالوا: نهضت ولم نشعر بك،  فأخبرهم بما همت يهود به. وبعث إليهم  رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " أن اخرجوا من المدينة ولا تساكنوني بها، وقد أجلتكم عشراً، فمن وجدت بعد ذلك بها ضربت عنقه ".* فأقاموا   أياماً يتجهزون، وأرسل إليهم المنافق عبد الله بن أُبّي [بن سلولٍ]: " أن   لا تخرجوا من دياركم، فإن معي ألفين يدخلون معكم حصنكم، فيموتون دونكم،   وتنصركم قريظة وحلفاؤكم من غطفان ". وطمع رئيسهم حُيي بن أخطب فيما قال له،   وبعث إلى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم يقول: إنا لا نخرج من ديارنا،   فاصنع ما بدا لك. فكبَّر رسول الله صلى عليه وسلم وأصحابه، ونهضوا إليهم،   وعلي بن أبي طالب يحمل اللواء. فأقاموا على حصونهم يرمون بالنبل والحجارة،   واعتزلتهم قريظة، وخانهم ابن أُبّي وحلفاؤهم من غطفان، فحاصرهم رسول الله   صلى الله عليه وسلم، وقطع نخلهم وحرَّق. فأرسلوا إليه: نحن نخرج من   المدينة، فأنزلهم على أن يخرجوا منها بنفوسهم وذراريهم، وأن لهم ما حملت   إبلهم إلا السلاح، وقبض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم الأموال والسلاح.
وكانت بنو النضير  خالصة  لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لنوائبه ومصالح المسلمين، ولم يخمسها،  لأن  الله أفاءها عليه، ولم يوجف المسلمون عليها بخيل ولا ركاب، وأجلاهم  إلى  خيبر وفيهم حُييُّ بن أخطب كبيرهم، واستولى على أرضهم وديارهم، وقبض   السلاح، فوجد من السلاح خمسين درعاً، وخمسين بيضةً، وثلاثمائة وأربعين   سيفاً، هذا حاصل قصتهم كما ذكرها أهل السير. فافتتح تعالى هذه السورة   بالإخبار أن جميع من في السماوات والأرض تسبح بحمد ربها، وتنزهه عما لا   يليق بجلاله، وتعبده وتخضع لجلاله، لأنه العزيز الذي قد قهر كل شيء، فلا   يمتنع عليه شيء، ولا يستعصي عليه مستعصي، الحكيم في خلقه وأمره، فلا يخلق   شيئاً عبثاً، ولا يشرع ما لا مصلحة فيه، ولا يفعل إلا ما هو مقتضى حكمته،   ومن ذلك نصر الله لرسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم على الذين كفروا من أهل الكتاب   من بني النضير حين غدروا برسوله، فأخرجهم من ديارهم وأوطانهم التي ألفوها   وأحبوها. وكان إخراجهم منها أول حشر وجلاء كتبه الله عليهم على يد رسوله   محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، فجلوا إلى خيبر، ودلّت الآية الكريمة أن لهم   حشراً وجلاءً غير هذا، فقد وقع حين أجلاهم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من   خيبر، ثم عمر رضي الله عنه، [أخرج بقيتهم منها]. { مَا ظَنَنتُمْ } أيها   المسلمون { أَن يَخْرُجُواْ } من ديارهم، لحصانتها ومنعتها وعزهم فيها. {   وَظَنُّوۤاْ أَنَّهُمْ مَّانِعَتُهُمْ حُصُونُهُم مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ } فأعجبوا   بها وغرتهم، وحسبوا أنهم لا يُنالُون بها، ولا يقدر عليها أحد، وقدر الله   تعالى وراء ذلك كله، لا تغني عنه الحصون والقلاع، ولا تُجدي فيهم القوة   والدفاع. ولهذا قال: { فَأَتَاهُمُ ٱللَّهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لَمْ يَحْتَسِبُواْ   } أي: من الأمر والباب، الذي لم يخطر ببالهم أن يؤتوا منه، وهو أنه تعالى  {  قَذَفَ فِي قُلُوبِهِمُ ٱلرُّعْبَ } وهو الخوف الشديد، الذي هو جند  الله  الأكبر، الذي لا ينفع معه عَدَدٌ ولا عُدَّة، ولا قوَّة ولا شدة،  فالأمر  الذي يحتسبونه ويظنون أن الخلل يدخل عليهم منه إن دخل هو الحصون  التي  تحصنوا بها، واطمأنت نفوسهم إليها، ومن وثق بغير الله فهو مخذول، ومن  ركن  إلى غير الله فهو عليه وبالٌ، فأتاهم أمر سماوي نزل على قلوبهم، التي  هي  محل الثبات والصبر، أو الخور والضعف، فأزال الله قوتها وشدتها،  وأورثها  ضعفاَ وخوراَ وجبناَ، لا حيلة لهم ولا منعة معه، فصار ذلك عوناَ  عليهم،  ولهذا قال: { يُخْرِبُونَ بُيُوتَهُمْ بِأَيْدِيهِمْ وَأَيْدِي   ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } وذلك أنهم صالحوا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم على أن لهم ما   حملت الإبل. فنقضوا لذلك كثيراً من سقوفهم التي استحسنوها، وسلطوا   المؤمنين بسبب بغيهم على إخراب ديارهم وهدم حصونهم، فهم الذين جنوا على   أنفسهم، وصاروا من أكبر عون عليها، { فَٱعْتَبِرُواْ يٰأُوْلِي ٱلأَبْصَارِ   } أي: البصائر النافذة، والعقول الكاملة، فإن في هذا معتبراً يعرف به صنع   الله تعالى في المعاندين للحق، المتبعين لأهوائهم، الذين لم تنفعهم  عزتهم،  ولا منعتهم قوتهم، ولا حصنتهم حصونهم، حين جاءهم أمر الله، ووصل  إليهم  النكال بذنوبهم، والعبرة بعموم اللفظ لا بخصوص السبب، فإن هذه الآية  تدل  على الأمر بالاعتبار، وهو اعتبار النظير بنظيره، وقياس الشيء على  مثله،  والتفكر فيما تضمنته الأحكام من المعاني والحكم التي هي محل العقل  والفكرة،  وبذلك يزداد العقل، وتتنور البصيرة ويزداد الإيمان، ويحصل الفهم  الحقيقي،  ثم أخبر تعالى أن هؤلاء اليهود لم يصبهم جميع ما يستحقون من  العقوبة، وأن  الله خفف عنهم، فلولا أنه كتب عليهم الجلاء الذي أصابهم  وقضاه عليهم وقدره  بقدره الذي لا يبدل ولا يغير، لكان لهم شأن آخر من عذاب  الدنيا ونكالها،  ولكنهم - وإن فاتهم العذاب الشديد الدنيوي - فإن لهم في  الآخرة عذاب النار،  الذي لا يمكن أن يعلم شدته إلا الله تعالى، فلا يخطر  ببالهم أن عقوبتهم قد  انقضت وفرغت ولم يبق لهم منها بقية، فما أعدّ الله  لهم من العذاب في  الآخرة أعظم وأطم.

وذلك لأنهم شاقوا الله  ورسوله  وعادوهما وحاربوهما وسعوا في معصيتهما، وهذه عادته وسنته فيمن شاقه  {  وَمَن يُشَآقِّ ٱللَّهَ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ شَدِيدُ ٱلْعِقَابِ }. ولما لام   بنو النضير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين في قطع النخيل   والأشجار، وزعموا أن ذلك من الفساد، وتوصلوا بذلك إلى الطعن بالمسلمين،   أخبر تعالى أن قطع النخيل إن قطعوه أو إبقاءهم إياه إن أبقوه، إنه بإذنه   تعالى، وأمره { وَلِيُخْزِيَ ٱلْفَاسِقِينَ } حيث سلطكم على قطع نخلهم،   وتحريقها، ليكون ذلك نكالاً لهم، وخزياً في الدنيا، وذلاًّ يعرف به عجزهم   التام، الذي ما قدروا على استنقاذ نخلهم الذي هو مادة قوتهم. واللينة: اسم   يشمل سائر النخيل على أصح الاحتمالات وأولاها، فهذه حال بني النضير، وكيف   عاقبهم الله في الدنيا، ثم ذكر من انتقلت إليه أموالهم وأمتعتهم، فقال: {   وَمَآ أَفَآءَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ مِنْهُمْ } أي: من أهل هذه  القرية،  وهم بنو النضير. { فـَ } إنكم يا معشر المسلمين { مَآ  أَوْجَفْتُمْ } أي:  ما أجلبتم وأسرعتم وحشدتم، { عَلَيْهِ مِنْ خَيْلٍ  وَلاَ رِكَابٍ } أي: لم  تتعبوا بتحصيلها، لا بأنفسكم ولا بمواشيكم، بل قذف  الله في قلوبهم الرعب،  فأتتكم صفواً عفواً، ولهذا. قال: { وَلَـٰكِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ يُسَلِّطُ رُسُلَهُ  عَلَىٰ مَن يَشَآءُ وَٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } من تمام  قدرته أنه لا يمتنع منه ممتنع، ولا يتعزز من  دونه قَوِيٌّ. وتعريف الفيء في  اصطلاح الفقهاء: هو ما أخذ من مال الكفار  بحق، من غير قتال، كهذا المال  الذي فَرُّوا وتركوه خوفاً من المسلمين،  وسمي فيئاً، لأنه رجع من الكفار  الذين هم غير مستحقين له، إلى المسلمين  الذين لهم الحق الأوفر فيه، وحكمه  العام، كما ذكره الله في قوله { مَّآ  أَفَآءَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَىٰ رَسُولِهِ  مِنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْقُرَىٰ } عموماً، سواء  أفاء الله في وقت رسوله أو بعده، لمن  يتولى من بعده أمته.
{  فَلِلَّهِ  وَلِلرَّسُولِ وَلِذِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ وَٱلْيَتَامَىٰ  وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ وَٱبْنِ  ٱلسَّبِيلِ } وهذه الآية نظير الآية التي في سورة  الأنفال، في قوله:*{ وَٱعْلَمُوۤا   أَنَّمَا غَنِمْتُمْ مِّن شَيْءٍ فَأَنَّ لِلَّهِ خُمُسَهُ وَلِلرَّسُولِ   وَلِذِي ٱلْقُرْبَىٰ وَٱلْيَتَامَىٰ وَٱلْمَسَاكِينِ وَٱبْنِ ٱلسَّبِيلِ }* [الأنفال:   41]. فهذا الفيء يقسم خمسة أقسام: خمسٌ لله ولرسوله يصرف في مصالح   المسلمين [العامة]، وخمس لذوي القربى، وهم: بنو هاشم وبنو المطلب، حيث   كانوا يُسوَّى [فيه] بين ذكورهم وإناثهم، وإنما دخل بنو المطلب في خمس   الخمس مع بني هاشم، ولم يدخل بقية بني عبد مناف، لأنهم شاركوا بني هاشم في   دخولهم الشعب، حين تعاقدت قريش على هجرهم وعداوتهم، فنصروا رسول الله صلى   الله عليه وسلم بخلاف غيرهم، ولهذا قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم، في بني   عبد المطلب:* " إنهم لم يفارقوني في جاهلية ولا إسلام ".* وخُمس   لفقراء اليتامى، وهم: من لا أب له ولم يبلغ، وخُمس للمساكين، وسهم لأبناء   السبيل، وهم الغرباء المنقطع بهم في غير أوطانهم. وإنما قدر الله هذا   التقدير، وحصر الفيء في هؤلاء المعينين لـ { كَيْ لاَ يَكُونَ دُولَةً }   أي: مدوالة واختصاصاً { بَيْنَ ٱلأَغْنِيَآءِ مِنكُمْ } فإنه لو لم يقدره،   لتداولته الأغنياء الأقوياء، ولما حصل لغيرهم من العاجزين منه شيء، وفي  ذلك  من الفساد، ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، كما أن في اتباع أمر الله وشرعه من   المصالح ما لا يدخل تحت الحصر، ولذلك أمر الله بالقاعدة الكلية والأصل   العام، فقال: { وَمَآ آتَاكُمُ ٱلرَّسُولُ فَخُذُوهُ وَمَا نَهَاكُمْ   عَنْهُ فَٱنتَهُواْ } وهذا شامل لأصول الدين وفروعه، ظاهره وباطنه، وأن ما   جاء به الرسول يتعين على العباد الأخذ به واتباعه، ولا تحل مخالفته، وأن  نص  الرسول على حكم الشيء كنص الله تعالى، لا رخصة لأحد ولا عذر له في  تركه،  ولا يجوز تقديم قول أحد على قوله، ثم أمر بتقواه التي بها عمارة  القلوب  والأرواح [والدنيا والآخرة]، وبها السعادة الدائمة والفوز العظيم،   وبإضاعتها الشقاء الأبدي والعذاب السرمدي، فقال: { وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ   إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ شَدِيدُ ٱلْعِقَابِ } على من ترك التقوى، وآثر اتباع الهوى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (585) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحشر)
من (8)الى (17)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحشر
**{ لِلْفُقَرَآءِ   الْمُهَاجِرِينَ الَّذِينَ أُخْرِجُواْ مِن دِيَارِهِمْ وَأَمْوَالِهِمْ   يَبْتَغُونَ فَضْلاً مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَرِضْوَاناً وَيَنصُرُونَ ٱللَّهَ   وَرَسُولَهُ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلصَّادِقُونَ } 8 { وَٱلَّذِينَ   تَبَوَّءُوا ٱلدَّارَ وَٱلإِيمَانَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ   هَاجَرَ إِلَيْهِمْ وَلاَ يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِّمَّآ   أُوتُواْ وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ خَصَاصَةٌ   وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ } 9 { وَٱلَّذِينَ   جَآءُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَا ٱغْفِرْ لَنَا   وَلإِخْوَانِنَا ٱلَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا بِٱلإِيمَانِ وَلاَ تَجْعَلْ فِي   قُلُوبِنَا غِلاًّ لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ رَبَّنَآ إِنَّكَ رَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 10 { أَلَمْ   تَرَ إِلَى ٱلَّذِينَ نَافَقُواْ يَقُولُونَ لإِخْوَانِهِمُ ٱلَّذِينَ   كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْكِتَابِ لَئِنْ أُخْرِجْتُمْ لَنَخْرُجَنَّ   مَعَكُمْ وَلاَ نُطِيعُ فيكُمْ أَحَداً أَبَداً وَإِن قُوتِلْتُمْ   لَنَنصُرَنَّكُم  ْ وَٱللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ } 11 { لَئِنْ   أُخْرِجُواْ لاَ يَخْرُجُونَ مَعَهُمْ وَلَئِن قُوتِلُواْ لاَ   يَنصُرُونَهُمْ وَلَئِن نَّصَرُوهُمْ لَيُوَلُّنَّ ٱلأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لاَ   يُنصَرُونَ } 12 { لأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِمْ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَفْقَهُونَ }13*

ثم   ذكر تعالى الحكمة والسبب الموجب لجعله تعالى الأموال أموال الفيء لمن   قدرها له، وأنهم حقيقون بالإعانة، مستحقون لأن تجعل لهم، وأنهم ما بين   مهاجرين قد هجروا المحبوبات والمألوفات، من الديار والأوطان والأحباب   والخلان والأموال، رغبةً في الله ونصرة لدين الله، ومحبةً لرسول الله،   فهؤلاء هم الصادقون الذين عملوا بمقتضى إيمانهم، وصدقوا إيمانهم بأعمالهم   الصالحة والعبادات الشاقة، بخلاف من ادّعى الإيمان وهو لم يصدقه بالجهاد   والهجرة وغيرهما من العبادات، وبين أنصارٍ وهم الأوس والخزرج الذين آمنوا   بالله ورسوله طوعاً ومحبةً واختياراً، وآووا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم،   ومنعوه من الأحمر والأسود، وتبوؤوا دار الهجرة والإيمان حتى صارت موئلاً   ومرجعاً يرجع إليه المؤمنون، ويلجأ إليه المهاجرون، ويسكن بحماه المسلمون   إذ كانت البلدان كلها بلدان حرب وشرك وشر، فلم يزل أنصار الدين تأوي إلى   الأنصار، حتى انتشر الإسلام وقوي، وجعل يزيد شيئاً فشيئاً، وينمو قليلاً   قليلاً، حتى فتحوا القلوب بالعلم والإيمان والقرآن، والبلدان بالسيف   والسنان. الذين من جملة أوصافهم الجميلة أنهم { يُحِبُّونَ مَنْ هَاجَرَ   إِلَيْهِمْ } وهذا لمحبتهم لله ولرسوله، أحبوا أحبابه، وأحبوا من نصر دينه.   { وَلاَ يَجِدُونَ فِي صُدُورِهِمْ حَاجَةً مِّمَّآ أُوتُواْ } أي: لا   يحسدون المهاجرين على ما آتاهم الله من فضله وخصهم به من الفضائل والمناقب   التي هم أهلها، وهذا يدل على سلامة صدورهم، وانتفاء الغل والحقد والحسد   عنها. ويدلّ ذلك على أن المهاجرين أفضل من الأنصار، لأن الله قدمهم بالذكر،   وأخبر أن الأنصار لا يجدون في صدورهم حاجة مما أوتوا، فدلّ على أن الله   تعالى آتاهم ما لم يؤت الأنصار ولا غيرهم، ولأنهم جمعوا بين النصرة   والهجرة. وقوله: { وَيُؤْثِرُونَ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ وَلَوْ كَانَ بِهِمْ   خَصَاصَةٌ } أي: ومن أوصاف الأنصار التي فاقوا بها غيرهم، وتميزوا بها على   من سواهم، الإيثار، وهو أكمل أنواع الجود، وهو الإيثار بمحاب النفس من   الأموال وغيرها، وبذلها للغير مع الحاجة إليها، بل مع الضرورة والخصاصة،   وهذا لا يكون إلا من خلق زكي، ومحبة لله تعالى مقدمة على محبة شهوات النفس   ولذاتها، ومن ذلك قصة الأنصاري الذي نزلت الآية بسببه، حين آثر ضيفه  بطعامه  وطعام أهله وأولاده وباتوا جياعاً، والإيثار عكس الأثرة، فالإيثار  محمود،  والأثرة مذمومة، لأنها من خصال البخل والشح، ومن رُزِق الإيثار فقد  وُقِي  شح نفسه { وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ  ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ }  ووقاية شح النفس، يشمل وقايتها الشح، في جميع ما أمر به،  فإنه إذا وُقِيَ  العبد شُحَّ نفسه، سمحت نفسه بأوامر الله ورسوله، ففعلها  طائعاً منقاداً،  منشرحاً بها صدره، وسمحت نفسه بترك ما نهى الله عنه، وإن  كان محبوباً  للنفس، تدعو إليه، وتطلع إليه، وسمحت نفسه ببذل الأموال في  سبيل الله  وابتغاء مرضاته، وبذلك يحصل الفلاح والفوز، بخلاف من لم يوق شح  نفسه، بل  ابتلي بالشح بالخير، الذي هو أصل الشر ومادته، فهذان الصنفان  الفاضلان  الزكيان هم الصحابة الكرام والأئمة الأعلام، الذين حازوا من  السوابق  والفضائل والمناقب ما سبقوا به من بعدهم، وأدركوا به من قبلهم،  فصاروا  أعيان المؤمنين، وسادات المسلمين، وقادات المتقين.
وحَسبُ من بعدهم من  الفضل  أن يسير خلفهم، ويأتمّ بهداهم، ولهذا ذكر الله من اللاحقين من هو  مؤتم  بهم وسائر خلفهم فقال: { وَٱلَّذِينَ جَآءُوا مِن بَعْدِهِمْ } أي: من  بعد  المهاجرين والأنصار { يَقُولُونَ } على وجه النصح لأنفسهم ولسائر   المؤمنين: { رَبَّنَا ٱغْفِرْ لَنَا وَلإِخْوَانِنَا ٱلَّذِينَ سَبَقُونَا   بِٱلإِيمَانِ }. وهذا دعاء شامل لجميع المؤمنين، السابقين من الصحابة، ومن   قبلهم ومن بعدهم، وهذا من فضائل الإيمان أن المؤمنين ينتفع بعضهم ببعض،   ويدعو بعضهم لبعض، بسبب المشاركة في الإيمان المقتضي لعقد الأخوة بين   المؤمنين، التي من فروعها أن يدعو بعضهم لبعض، وأن يحب بعضهم بعضاً. ولهذا   ذكر الله في الدعاء نَفْيَ الغل عن القلب، الشامل لقليل الغل وكثيره، الذي   إذا انتفى ثبت ضده، وهو المحبة بين المؤمنين والموالاة والنصح، ونحو ذلك   مما هو من حقوق المؤمنين. فوصف الله من بعد الصحابة بالإيمان، لأن قولهم: {   سَبَقُونَا بِٱلإِيمَانِ } دليل على المشاركة في الإيمان، وأنهم تابعون   للصحابة في عقائد الإيمان وأصوله، وهم أهل السنة والجماعة، الذين لا يصدق   هذا الوصف التام إلا عليهم، ووصفهم بالإقرار بالذنوب والاستغفار منها،   واستغفار بعضهم لبعض، واجتهادهم في إزالة الغل والحقد عن قلوبهم لإخوانهم   المؤمنين، لأن دعاءهم بذلك مستلزم لما ذكرنا، ومتضمن لمحبة بعضهم بعضاً،   وأن يحب أحدهم لأخيه ما يحب لنفسه، وأن ينصح له حاضراً وغائباً، حياً   وميتاً، ودلت الآية الكريمة [على] أن هذا من جملة حقوق المؤمنين بعضهم   لبعض، ثم ختموا دعاءهم باسمين كريمين، دالين على كمال رحمة الله وشدة رأفته   وإحسانه بهم، الذي من جملته، بل من أجلّه، توفيقهم للقيام بحقوق الله   وحقوق عباده. فهؤلاء الأصناف الثلاثة هم أصناف هذه الأمة، وهم المستحقون   للفيء الذي مصرفه راجع إلى مصالح الإسلام. وهؤلاء أهله الذين هم أهله،   جعلنا الله منهم، بمنّه وكرمه. ثم تعجب تعالى من حال المنافقين الذين   طَمَّعوا إخوانهم من أهل الكتاب، في نصرتهم، وموالاتهم على المؤمنين، وأنهم   يقولون لهم: { لَئِنْ أُخْرِجْتُمْ لَنَخْرُجَنَّ مَعَكُمْ وَلاَ نُطِيعُ   فيكُمْ أَحَداً أَبَداً } أي: لا نطيع في عدم نصرتكم أحداً يعذلنا أو   يخوفنا، { وَإِن قُوتِلْتُمْ لَنَنصُرَنَّكُم  ْ وَٱللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ   إِنَّهُمْ لَكَاذِبُونَ } في هذا الوعد الذي غروا به إخوانهم، ولا يستكثر   هذا عليهم، فإن الكذب وصفهم، والغرور والخداع مقارنهم، والنفاق والجبن   يصحبهم، ولهذا كذبهم [الله] بقوله، الذي وجد مخبره كما أخبر الله به، ووقع   طبق ما قال، فقال: { لَئِنْ أُخْرِجُواْ } من ديارهم جلاءً ونفياً { لاَ   يَخْرُجُونَ مَعَهُمْ } لمحبتهم للأوطان، وعدم صبرهم على القتال، وعدم   وفائهم بوعدهم.

{ وَلَئِن قُوتِلُواْ  لاَ  يَنصُرُونَهُمْ } بل يستولي عليهم الجبن، ويملكهم الفشل، ويخذلون  إخوانهم،  أحوج ما كانوا إليهم. { وَلَئِن نَّصَرُوهُمْ } على الفرض  والتقدير {  لَيُوَلُّنَّ ٱلأَدْبَارَ ثُمَّ لاَ يُنصَرُونَ } أي: ليحصل  منهم الإدبار  عن القتال والنصرة، ولا يحصل لهم نصر من الله. والسبب الذي  أوجب لهم ذلك  أنكم - أيها المؤمنون - { أَشَدُّ رَهْبَةً فِي صُدُورِهِمْ  مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ  } فخافوا منكم أعظم مما يخافون الله، وقدموا مخافة المخلوق  الذي لا يملك  لنفسه ولا لغيره نفعاً ولا ضراً، على مخافة الخالق، الذي بيده  الضر  والنفع، والعطاء والمنع. { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ  يَفْقَهُونَ }  مراتب الأمور، ولا يعرفون حقائق الأشياء، ولا يتصورون  العواقب، وإنما  الفقه كل الفقه، أن يكون خوف الخالق ورجاؤه ومحبته مقدمة  على غيرها،  وغيرها تبعاً لها.
*{ لاَ   يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ جَمِيعاً إِلاَّ فِي قُرًى مُّحَصَّنَةٍ أَوْ مِن   وَرَآءِ جُدُرٍ بَأْسُهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ شَدِيدٌ تَحْسَبُهُمْ جَمِيعاً   وَقُلُوبُهُمْ شَتَّىٰ ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْقِلُونَ } 14 { كَمَثَلِ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ قَرِيباً ذَاقُواْ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } 15 { كَمَثَلِ   ٱلشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلإِنسَانِ ٱكْفُرْ فَلَمَّا كَفَرَ قَالَ   إِنِّي بَرِيۤءٌ مِّنكَ إِنِّيۤ أَخَافُ ٱللَّهَ رَبَّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } 16 { فَكَانَ عَاقِبَتَهُمَآ أَنَّهُمَا فِي ٱلنَّارِ  خَالِدَيْنِ فِيهَا وَذَلِكَ جَزَآءُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }17
*

{   لاَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُم  ْ جَمِيعاً } أي: في حال الاجتماع { إِلاَّ فِي قُرًى   مُّحَصَّنَةٍ أَوْ مِن وَرَآءِ جُدُرٍ } أي: لا يثبتون لقتالكم ولا  يعزمون  عليه، إلا إذا كانوا متحصنين في القرى، أو من وراء الجدر والأسوار.  فإنهم  إذ ذاك ربما يحصل منهم امتناع، اعتماداً [على] حصونهم وجدرهم، لا  شجاعة  بأنفسهم، وهذا من أعظم الذم، { بَأْسُهُمْ بَيْنَهُمْ شَدِيدٌ } أي:  بأسهم  فيما بينهم شديد، لا آفة في أبدانهم ولا في قوتهم، وإنما الآفة في  ضعف  إيمانهم وعدم اجتماع كلمتهم، ولهذا قال: { تَحْسَبُهُمْ جَمِيعاً }  حين  تراهم مجتمعين ومتظاهرين. { وَ } لكن { قُلُوبُهُمْ شَتَّىٰ } أي:  متباغضة  متفرقة متشتتة. { ذَلِكَ } الذي أوجب لهم اتصافهم بما ذكر {  بِأَنَّهُمْ  قَوْمٌ لاَّ يَعْقِلُونَ } أي: لا عقل عندهم، ولا لبّ، فإنهم  لو كانت لهم  عقول، لآثروا الفاضل على المفضول، ولما رضوا لأنفسهم بأبخس  الخطتين، ولكانت  كلمتهم مجتمعة، وقلوبهم مؤتلفة، فبذلك يتناصرون  ويتعاضدون، ويتعاونون على  مصالحهم ومنافعهم الدينية والدنيوية. مثل هؤلاء  المخذولين من أهل الكتاب،  الذين انتصر الله لرسوله منهم، وأذاقهم الخزي في  الحياة الدنيا، وعدم نصر  من وعدهم بالمعاونة { كَمَثَلِ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن  قَبْلِهِمْ قَرِيباً } وهم  كفار قريش الذين زين لهم الشيطان أعمالهم،  وقال:*{ لاَ  غَالِبَ لَكُمُ ٱلْيَوْمَ  مِنَ ٱلنَّاسِ وَإِنِّي جَارٌ لَّكُمْ فَلَمَّا  تَرَآءَتِ ٱلْفِئَتَانِ  نَكَصَ عَلَىٰ عَقِبَيْهِ [وَقَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيۤءٌ  مِّنْكُمْ إِنَّيۤ  أَرَىٰ مَا لاَ تَرَوْنَ] }* الآية   [الأنفال: 48]. فغرتهم أنفسهم، وغرهم من غرهم، الذين لم ينفعوهم، ولم   يدفعوا عنهم العذاب، حتى أتوا " بَدْراً " بفخرهم وخيلائهم، ظانين أنهم   مدركون برسول الله والمؤمنين أمانيهم. فنصر الله رسوله والمؤمنين عليهم،   فقتلوا كبارهم وصناديدهم، وأسروا من أسروا منهم، وفرّ من فر، وذاقوا بذلك   وبال أمرهم وعاقبة شركهم وبغيهم، هذا في الدنيا، { وَلَهُمْ } في الآخرة   عذاب النار، ومثل هؤلاء المنافقين الذين غروا إخوانهم من أهل الكتاب {   كَمَثَلِ ٱلشَّيْطَانِ إِذْ قَالَ لِلإِنسَانِ ٱكْفُرْ } أي: زين له الكفر   وحسنه ودعاه إليه، فلما اغتر به وكفر، وحصل له الشقاء، لم ينفعه الشيطان   الذي تولاه ودعاه إلى ما دعاه إليه، بل تبرأ منه و { قَالَ إِنِّي بَرِيۤءٌ   مِّنكَ إِنِّيۤ أَخَافُ ٱللَّهَ رَبَّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } أي: ليس لي قدرة   على دفع العذاب عنك، ولست بمغن عنك مثقال ذرة من الخير. { فَكَانَ   عَاقِبَتَهُمَآ } أي: الداعي الذي هو الشيطان، والمدعو الذي هو الإنسان حين   أطاعه { أَنَّهُمَا فِي ٱلنَّارِ خَالِدِينَ } كما قال تعالى:*{ إِنَّمَا يَدْعُواْ حِزْبَهُ لِيَكُونُواْ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلسَّعِيرِ }* [فاطر:   6] { وَذَلِكَ جَزَآءُ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } الذين اشتركوا في الظلم والكفر،   وإن اختلفوا في شدة العذاب وقوته، وهذا دأب الشيطان مع كل أوليائه، فإنه   يدعوهم ويدليهم إلى ما يضرهم بغرور، حتى إذا وقعوا في الشباك، وحاقت بهم   أسباب الهلاك، تبرأ منهم وتخلَّى عنهم. واللوم كل اللوم على من أطاعه، فإن   الله قد حذر منه وأنذر، وأخبر بمقاصده وغايته ونهايته، فالمقدم على طاعته   عاص على بصيرةٍ لا عذر له.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (586) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحشر)
من (18)الى (24)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحشر

**{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَلْتَنظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَّا قَدَّمَتْ   لِغَدٍ وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ } 18 { وَلاَ تَكُونُواْ كَٱلَّذِينَ نَسُواْ ٱللَّهَ فَأَنسَاهُمْ أَنفُسَهُمْ أُولَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْفَاسِقُونَ } 19 { لاَ يَسْتَوِيۤ أَصْحَابُ ٱلنَّارِ وَأَصْحَابُ ٱلْجَنَّةِ أَصْحَابُ ٱلْجَنَّةِ هُمُ ٱلْفَآئِزُونَ } 20 { لَوْ   أَنزَلْنَا هَـٰذَا ٱلْقُرْآنَ عَلَىٰ جَبَلٍ لَّرَأَيْتَهُ خَاشِعاً   مُّتَصَدِّعاً مِّنْ خَشْيَةِ ٱللَّهِ وَتِلْكَ ٱلأَمْثَالُ نَضْرِبُهَا   لِلنَّاسِ لَعَلَّهُمْ يَتَفَكَّرُونَ }21
*

يأمر   تعالى عباده المؤمنين بما يوجبه الإيمان ويقتضيه من لزوم تقواه، سراً   وعلانيةً، في جميع الأحوال، وأن يراعوا ما أمرهم الله به من أوامره وشرائعه   وحدوده، وينظروا ما لهم وما عليهم، وماذا حصلوا عليه من الأعمال التي   تنفعهم أو تضرهم في يوم القيامة، فإنهم إذا جعلوا الآخرة نصب أعينهم وقبلة   قلوبهم، واهتموا بالمقام بها، اجتهدوا في كثرة الأعمال الموصلة إليها،   وتصفيتها من القواطع والعوائق التي توقفهم عن السير أو تعوقهم أو تصرفهم،   وإذا علموا أيضاً أن الله خبير بما يعملون، لا تخفى عليه أعمالهم، ولا تضيع   لديه ولا يهملها، أوجب لهم الجد والاجتهاد. وهذه الآية الكريمة أصل في   محاسبة العبد نفسه، وأنه ينبغي له أن يتفقدها، فإن رأى زللاً تداركه   بالإقلاع عنه، والتوبة النصوح، والإعراض عن الأسباب الموصلة إليه، وإن رأى   نفسه مقصراً في أمر من أوامر الله، بذل جهده واستعان بربه في تكميله   وتتميمه، وإتقانه، ويقايس بين مِنَن الله عليه وإحسانه وبين تقصيره، فإن   ذلك يوجب له الحياء بلا محالة. والحرمان كل الحرمان، أن يغفل العبد عن هذا   الأمر، ويشابه قوماً نسوا الله وغفلوا عن ذكره والقيام بحقه، وأقبلوا على   حظوظ أنفسهم وشهواتها، فلم ينجحوا، ولم يحصلوا على طائل، بل أنساهم الله   مصالح أنفسهم، وأغفلهم عن منافعها وفوائدها، فصار أمرهم فرطاً، فرجعوا   بخسارة الدارين، وغبنوا غبناً لا يمكنهم تداركه، ولا يجبر كسره، لأنهم هم   الفاسقون، الذين خرجوا عن طاعة ربهم وأوضعوا في معاصيه، فهل يستوي من حافظ   على تقوى الله ونظر لما قدم لغده، فاستحق جنات النعيم، والعيش السليم - مع   الذين أنعم الله عليهم من النبيين والصديقين والشهداء والصالحين - ومن  غفل  عن ذكر الله، ونسي حقوقه، فشقي في الدنيا، واستحق العذاب في الآخرة،   فالأولون هم الفائزون، والآخرون هم الخاسرون. ولما بين تعالى لعباده ما   بين، وأمرهم ونهاهم في كتابه العزيز، كان هذا موجباً لأن يبادروا إلى ما   دعاهم إليه وحثهم عليه، ولو كانوا في القسوة وصلابة القلوب كالجبال   الرواسي، فإن هذا القرآن لو أنزله على جبل لرأيته خاشعاً متصدعاً من خشية   الله أي: لكمال تأثيره في القلوب، فإن مواعظ القرآن أعظم المواعظ على   الإطلاق، وأوامره ونواهيه محتوية على الحكم والمصالح المقرونة بها، وهي من   أسهل شيء على النفوس، وأيسرها على الأبدان، خالية من التكلف لا تناقض فيها   ولا اختلاف، ولا صعوبة فيها ولا اعتساف، تصلح لكل زمان ومكان، وتليق لكل   أحد. ثم أخبر تعالى أنه يضرب للناس الأمثال، ويوضح لعباده في كتابه الحلال   والحرام، لأجل أن يتفكروا في آياته ويتدبروها، فإن التفكر فيها يفتح  للعبد  خزائن العلم، ويبين له طرق الخير والشر، ويحثه على مكارم الأخلاق،  ومحاسن  الشيم، ويزجره عن مساوئ الأخلاق، فلا أنفع للعبد من التفكر في  القرآن  والتدبر لمعانيه.
*{ هُوَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ عَالِمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَادَةِ هُوَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ } 22 { هُوَ   ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِي لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ ٱلْمَلِكُ ٱلْقُدُّوسُ   ٱلسَّلاَمُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُ ٱلْمُهَيْمِنُ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْجَبَّارُ   ٱلْمُتَكَبِّرُ سُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } 23 { هُوَ   ٱللَّهُ ٱلْخَالِقُ ٱلْبَارِىءُ ٱلْمُصَوِّرُ لَهُ ٱلأَسْمَآءُ   ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ يُسَبِّحُ لَهُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ   ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ }24
*

هذه   الآيات الكريمات قد اشتملت على كثير من أسماء الله الحسنى وأوصافه العلى،   عظيمة الشأن، وبديعة البرهان، فأخبر أنه الله المألوه المعبود، الذي لا  إله  إلا هو، وذلك لكماله العظيم، وإحسانه الشامل، وتدبيره العام، وكل إلهٍ   سواه فإنه باطل لا يستحق من العبادة مثقال ذرة، لأنه فقير عاجز ناقص، لا   يملك لنفسه ولا لغيره شيئاً، ثم وصف نفسه بعموم العلم الشامل، لما غاب عن   الخلق وما يشاهدونه، وبعموم رحمته التي وسعت كل شيءٍ ووصلت إلى كل حي، ثم   كرر [ذكر] عموم إلهيته وانفراده بها، وأنه المالك لجميع الممالك، فالعالم   العلوي والسفلي وأهله، الجميع مماليك لله، فقراء مدبرون. { ٱلْقُدُّوسُ   ٱلسَّلاَمُ } أي: المقدس السالم من كل عيب وآفة ونقص، المعظم الممجد، لأن   القدوس يدل على التنزيه عن كل نقص، والتعظيم لله في أوصافه وجلاله. {   ٱلْمُؤْمِنُ } أي: المصدق لرسله وأنبيائه بما جاؤوا به، بالآيات البينات،   والبراهين القاطعات، والحجج الواضحات. { ٱلْعَزِيزُ } الذي لا يغالب ولا   يمانع، بل قد قهر كل شيء، وخضع له كل شيء، { ٱلْجَبَّارُ } الذي قهر جميع   العباد، وأذعن له سائر الخلق، الذي يجبر الكسير، ويغني الفقير، {   ٱلْمُتَكَبِّرُ } الذي له الكبرياء والعظمة، المتنزه عن جميع العيوب والظلم   والجور. { سُبْحَانَ ٱللَّهِ عَمَّا يُشْرِكُونَ } وهذا تنزيه عام عن كل   ما وصفه به من أشرك به وعانده. { هُوَ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْخَالِقُ } لجميع   المخلوقات { ٱلْبَارِىءُ } للمبروءات { ٱلْمُصَوِّرُ } للمصورات، وهذه   الأسماء متعلقة بالخلق والتدبير والتقدير، وأن ذلك كله قد انفرد الله به،   لم يشاركه فيه مشارك. { لَهُ ٱلأَسْمَآءُ ٱلْحُسْنَىٰ } أي: له الأسماء   الكثيرة جداً، التي لا يحصيها ولا يعلمها أحد إلا الله هو، ومع ذلك، فكلها   حسنى أي: صفات كمال، بل تدل على أكمل الصفات وأعظمها، لا نقص في شيءٍ منها   بوجه من الوجوه، ومن حسنها أن الله يحبها، ويحب من يحبها، ويحب من عباده  أن  يدعوه ويسألوه بها. ومن كماله، وأن له الأسماء الحسنى والصفات العليا،  أن  جميع من في السماوات والأرض مفتقرون إليه على الدوام، يسبحون بحمده،   ويسألونه حوائجهم، فيعطيهم من فضله وكرمه ما تقتضيه رحمته وحكمته، { وَهُوَ   ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } الذي لا يريد شيئاً إلا ويكون، ولا يكون شيئاً   إلا لحكمة ومصلحة.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (587) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الممتحنة)
من (1)الى (9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الممتحنة
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَّخِذُواْ عَدُوِّي وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَآءَ   تُلْقُونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِٱلْمَوَدَّةِ وَقَدْ كَفَرُواْ بِمَا جَآءَكُمْ   مِّنَ ٱلْحَقِّ يُخْرِجُونَ ٱلرَّسُولَ وَإِيَّاكُمْ أَن تُؤْمِنُواْ   بِٱللَّهِ رَبِّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ خَرَجْتُمْ جِهَاداً فِي سَبِيلِي   وَٱبْتِغَآءَ مَرْضَاتِي تُسِرُّونَ إِلَيْهِمْ بِٱلْمَوَدَّةِ وَأَنَاْ   أَعْلَمُ بِمَآ أَخْفَيْتُمْ وَمَآ أَعْلَنتُمْ وَمَن يَفْعَلْهُ مِنكُمْ   فَقَدْ ضَلَّ سَوَآءَ ٱلسَّبِيلِ } 1 { إِن   يَثْقَفُوكُمْ يَكُونُواْ لَكُمْ أَعْدَآءً وَيَبْسُطُوۤاْ إِلَيْكُمْ   أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَلْسِنَتَهُم  ْ بِٱلسُّوۤءِ وَوَدُّواْ لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ } 2 { لَن تَنفَعَكُمْ أَرْحَامُكُمْ وَلاَ أَوْلاَدُكُمْ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ يَفْصِلُ بَيْنَكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ } 3 { قَدْ   كَانَتْ لَكُمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ فِيۤ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَٱلَّذِينَ مَعَهُ   إِذْ قَالُواْ لِقَوْمِهِمْ إِنَّا بُرَءآؤُاْ مِّنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا   تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا بَيْنَنَا   وَبَيْنَكُمُ ٱلْعَدَاوَةُ وَٱلْبَغْضَآءُ أَبَداً حَتَّىٰ تُؤْمِنُواْ   بِٱللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ إِلاَّ قَوْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأَبِيهِ لأَسْتَغْفِرَنّ  َ   لَكَ وَمَآ أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ ٱللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ   تَوَكَّلْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا وَإِلَيْكَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } 4 { رَبَّنَا لاَ تَجْعَلْنَا فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَٱغْفِرْ لَنَا رَبَّنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } 5 { لَقَدْ   كَانَ لَكُمْ فِيهِمْ أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ لِّمَن كَانَ يَرْجُو ٱللَّهَ   وَٱلْيَوْمَ ٱلآخِرَ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْغَنِيُّ   ٱلْحَمِيدُ } 6 { عَسَى   ٱللَّهُ أَن يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ ٱلَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُم مِّنْهُم   مَّوَدَّةً وَٱللَّهُ قَدِيرٌ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 7 { لاَّ   يَنْهَاكُمُ ٱللَّهُ عَنِ ٱلَّذِينَ لَمْ يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي ٱلدِّينِ   وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ أَن تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوۤاْ   إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ ٱلْمُقْسِطِينَ } 8 { إِنَّمَا   يَنْهَاكُمُ ٱللَّهُ عَنِ ٱلَّذِينَ قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي ٱلدِّينِ   وَأَخْرَجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُواْ عَلَىٰ إِخْرَاجِكُمْ أَن   تَوَلَّوْهُمْ وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلظَّالِمُونَ }9*

ذكر   كثير من المفسرين، [رحمهم الله]، أن سبب نزول هذه الآيات الكريمات في قصة   حاطب بن أبي بلتعة، حين غزا النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم غزوة الفتح، فكتب   حاطب إلى قريش يخبرهم بمسير رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم إليهم، ليتخذ   بذلك يداً عندهم لا [شكاً و] نفاقاً، وأرسله مع امرأة، فأُخبر النبي صلى   الله عليه وسلم بشأنه، فأرسل إلى المرأة قبل وصولها وأخذ منها الكتاب.   وعاتب حاطباً، فاعتذر رضي الله عنه بعذر قبله النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،   وهذه الآيات فيها النهي الشديد عن موالاة الكفار من المشركين وغيرهم،   وإلقاء المودة إليهم، وأن ذلك مناف للإيمان، ومخالف لملة إبراهيم الخليل   عليه الصلاة والسلام، ومناقض للعقل الذي يوجب الحذر كل الحذر من العدو،   الذي لا يبقي من مجهوده في العداوة شيئاً، وينتهز الفرصة في إيصال الضرر   إلى عدوه، فقال تعالى: { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ } اعملوا بمقتضى   إيمانكم، من ولاية من قام بالإيمان، ومعاداة من عاداه، فإنه عدو لله وعدو   للمؤمنين. فلا تتخذوا عدو الله { وَعَدُوَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَآءَ تُلْقُونَ   إِلَيْهِمْ بِٱلْمَوَدَّةِ } أي: تسارعون في مودتهم وفي السعي بأسبابها،   فإن المودة إذا حصلت، تبعتها النصرة والموالاة، فخرج العبد من الإيمان،   وصار من جملة أهل الكفران، وانفصل عن أهل الإيمان. وهذا المتخذ للكافر   ولياً، عادم المروءة أيضاً، فإنه كيف يوالي أعدى أعدائه الذي لا يريد له   إلا الشر، ويخالف ربه ووليه الذي يريد به الخير، ويأمره به، ويحثه عليه؟!   ومما يدعو المؤمن أيضاً إلى معاداة الكفار، أنهم قد كفروا بما جاء المؤمنين   من الحق، ولا أعظم من هذه المخالفة والمشاقة، فإنهم قد كفروا بأصل دينكم،   وزعموا أنَّكم ضُلاَّل على غير هدى. والحال أنهم كفروا بالحق الذي لا شك   فيه ولا مرية، ومن رد الحق فمحال أن يوجد له دليل أو حجة تدل على صحة  قوله،  بل مجرد العلم بالحق، يدل على بطلان قول من رده وفساده. ومن عداوتهم   البليغة أنهم { يُخْرِجُونَ ٱلرَّسُولَ وَإِيَّاكُمْ } أيها المؤمنون من   دياركم، ويشردونكم من أوطانكم، ولا ذنب لكم في ذلك عندهم، إلا أنكم تؤمنون   بالله ربكم الذي يتعين على الخلق كلهم القيام بعبوديته، لأنه رباهم،  وأنعم  عليهم بالنعم الظاهرة والباطنة، وهو الله تعالى. فلما أعرضوا عن هذا  الأمر،  الذي هو أوجب الواجبات، وقمتم به، عادوكم، وأخرجوكم - من أجله -  من  دياركم، فأيُّ دين، وأيُّ مروءة وعقل، يبقى مع العبد إذا والى الكفار  الذين  هذا وصفهم في كل زمان أو مكان؟!! ولا يمنعهم منه إلا خوف، أو مانع  قوي. {  إِن كُنتُمْ خَرَجْتُمْ جِهَاداً فِي سَبِيلِي وَٱبْتِغَآءَ  مَرْضَاتِي }  أي: إن كان خروجكم مقصودكم به الجهاد في سبيل الله، لإعلاء  كلمة الله،  وابتغاء مرضاة الله، فاعملوا بمقتضى هذا، من موالاة أولياء  الله ومعاداة  أعدائه، فإن هذا هو الجهاد في سبيله، وهو من أعظم ما يتقرب  به المتقربون  إلى ربهم ويبتغون به رضاه.
{ تُسِرُّونَ  إِلَيْهِمْ بِٱلْمَوَدَّةِ وَأَنَاْ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَآ أَخْفَيْتُمْ وَمَآ  أَعْلَنتُمْ } أي: كيف تسرون المودة  للكافرين وتخفونها، مع علمكم أن الله  عالم بما تخفون وما تعلنون؟!، فهو  وإن خفي على المؤمنين، فلا يخفى على الله  تعالى، وسيجازي العباد بما يعلمه  منهم من الخير والشر، { وَمَن يَفْعَلْهُ  مِنكُمْ } أي: موالاة الكافرين  بعد ما حذركم الله منها { فَقَدْ ضَلَّ  سَوَآءَ ٱلسَّبِيلِ } لأنه سلك  مسلكاً مخالفاً للشرع وللعقل والمروءة  الإنسانية. ثم بين تعالى شدة  عداوتهم، تهييجاً للمؤمنين على عداوتهم، { إِن  يَثْقَفُوكُمْ } أي:  يجدوكم، وتسنح لهم الفرصة في أذاكم، { يَكُونُواْ  لَكُمْ أَعْدَآءً }  ظاهرين { وَيَبْسُطُوۤاْ إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ }  بالقتل والضرب، ونحو  ذلك. { وَأَلْسِنَتَهُم  ْ بِٱلسُّوۤءِ } أي: بالقول  الذي يسوء، من شتم  وغيره، { وَوَدُّواْ لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ } فإن هذا غاية ما  يريدون منكم. فإن  احتججتم وقلتم: نوالي الكفار لأجل القرابة والأموال، فلن  تغني عنكم  أموالكم ولا أولادكم من الله شيئاً. { وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ  بَصِيرٌ } فلذلك حذركم من موالاة الكافرين الذين تضركم  موالاتهم. قد كان  لكم يا معشر المؤمنين { أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ } أي: قدوة  صالحة وائتمام  ينفعكم، { فِيۤ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَٱلَّذِينَ مَعَهُ } من  المؤمنين، لأنكم قد  أمرتم أن تتبعوا ملة إبراهيم حنيفاً، { مَعَهُ إِذْ  قَالُواْ لِقَوْمِهِمْ  إِنَّا بُرَءآؤُاْ مِّنْكُمْ وَمِمَّا تَعْبُدُونَ  مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ }  أي: إذ تبرأ إبراهيم عليه السلام ومن معه من المؤمنين،  من قومهم المشركين  ومما يعبدون من دون الله. ثم صرحوا بعداوتهم غاية  التصريح، فقالوا: {  كَفَرْنَا بِكُمْ وَبَدَا } أي: ظهر وبان { بَيْنَنَا  وَبَيْنَكُمُ  ٱلْعَدَاوَةُ وَٱلْبَغْضَآءُ } أي: البغض بالقلوب، وزوال  مودتها، والعداوة  بالأبدان، وليس لتلك العداوة والبغضاء وقت ولا حدّ، بل  ذلك { أَبَداً }  ما دمتم مستمرين على كفركم { حَتَّىٰ تُؤْمِنُواْ  بِٱللَّهِ وَحْدَهُ }  أي: فإذا آمنتم بالله وحده، زالت العداوة والبغضاء،  وانقلبت مودة وولاية،  فلكم أيها المؤمنون أسوة [حسنة] في إبراهيم ومن معه  في القيام بالإيمان  والتوحيد، والقيام بلوازم ذلك ومقتضياته، وفي كل شيء  تعبدوا به لله وحده، {  إِلاَّ } في خصلة واحدة وهي { قَوْلَ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  لأَبِيهِ } آزر  المشرك، الكافر، المعاند، حين دعاه إلى الإيمان والتوحيد،  فامتنع، فقال  إبراهيم: { لأَسْتَغْفِرَنّ  َ لَكَ وَ } الحال أني لا {  أَمْلِكُ لَكَ مِنَ  ٱللَّهِ مِن شَيْءٍ } لكني أدعو ربي عسى أن لا أكون  بدعاء ربي شقياً،  فليس لكم أن تقتدوا بإبراهيم في هذه الحالة التي دعا بها  للمشرك، فليس لكم  أن تدعوا للمشركين، وتقولوا: إنا في ذلك متبعون لملة  إبراهيم، فإن الله  ذكر عذر إبراهيم في ذلك بقوله:*{ وَمَا   كَانَ ٱسْتِغْفَارُ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأَبِيهِ إِلاَّ عَن مَّوْعِدَةٍ   وَعَدَهَآ إِيَّاهُ فَلَمَّا تَبَيَّنَ لَهُ أَنَّهُ عَدُوٌّ لِلَّهِ   تَبَرَّأَ مِنْهُ إِنَّ إِبْرَاهِيمَ لأَوَّاهٌ حَلِيمٌ }
*
[التوبة: 114]. ولكم  أسوة حسنة  في إبراهيم ومن معه، حين دعوا الله وتوكلوا عليه وأنابوا إليه،  واعترفوا  بالعجز والتقصير، فقالوا: { رَّبَّنَا عَلَيْكَ تَوَكَّلْنَا }  أي:  اعتمدنا عليك في جلب ما ينفعنا ودفع ما يضرنا، ووثقنا بك يا ربنا في  ذلك. {  وَإِلَيْكَ أَنَبْنَا } أي: رجعنا إلى طاعتك ومرضاتك وجميع ما يقرب  إليك،  فنحن في ذلك ساعون، وبفعل الخيرات مجتهدون، ونعلم أنا إليك نصير،  فسنستعد  للقدوم عليك، ونعمل ما يقربنا الزلفى إليك، { رَبَّنَا لاَ  تَجْعَلْنَا  فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ } أي: لا تسلطهم علينا  بذنوبنا، فيفتنونا  ويمنعونا مما يقدرون عليه من أمور الإيمان، ويفتنون  أيضاً بأنفسهم، فإنهم  إذا رأوا لهم الغلبة، ظنوا أنهم على الحق وأنا على  الباطل، فازدادوا كفراً  وطغياناً، { وَٱغْفِرْ لَنَا } ما اقترفنا من  الذنوب والسيئات، وما قصرنا  به من المأمورات، { رَبَّنَآ إِنَّكَ أَنتَ  ٱلْعَزِيزُ } القاهر لكل شيء،  { ٱلْحَكِيمُ } الذي يضع الأشياء مواضعها،  فبعزتك وحكمتك انصرنا على  أعدائنا، واغفر لنا ذنوبنا، وأصلح عيوبنا. ثم كرر  الحث [لهم] على الاقتداء  بهم، فقال: { لَقَدْ كَانَ لَكُمْ فِيهِمْ  أُسْوَةٌ حَسَنَةٌ } وليس كل  أحد تسهل عليه هذه الأسوة، وإنما تسهل على من {  كَانَ يَرْجُو ٱللَّهَ  وَٱلْيَوْمَ ٱلآخِرَ } فإن الإيمان واحتساب الأجر  والثواب، يسهل على العبد  كل عسير، ويقلل لديه كل كثير، ويوجب له الإكثار من  الاقتداء بعباد الله  الصالحين، والأنبياء والمرسلين، فإنه يرى نفسه  مفتقراً ومضطرّاً إلى ذلك  غاية الاضطرار. { وَمَن يَتَوَلَّ } عن طاعة الله  والتأسي برسل الله، فلن  يضر إلا نفسه، ولا يضر الله شيئاً، { فَإِنَّ  ٱللَّهَ هُوَ ٱلْغَنِيُّ }  الذي له الغنى التام [المطلق] من جميع الوجوه،  فلا يحتاج إلى أحد من خلقه  [بوجهٍ]، { ٱلْحَمِيدُ } في ذاته وأسمائه وصفاته  وأفعاله، فإنه محمود على  ذلك كله. ثم أخبر تعالى أن هذه العداوة التي أمر  الله بها المؤمنين  للمشركين، ووصفهم بالقيام بها أنهم ما داموا على شركهم  وكفرهم، وأنهم إن  انتقلوا إلى الإيمان، فإن الحكم يدور مع علته، فإن المودة  الإيمانية ترجع،  فلا تيأسوا أيها المؤمنون من رجوعهم إلى الإيمان، فـ {  عَسَى ٱللَّهُ أَن  يَجْعَلَ بَيْنَكُمْ وَبَيْنَ ٱلَّذِينَ عَادَيْتُم  مِّنْهُم مَّوَدَّةً }  سببها رجوعهم إلى الإيمان، { وَٱللَّهُ قَدِيرٌ }  على كل شيء، ومن ذلك  هداية القلوب وتقليبها من حال إلى حال، { وَٱللَّهُ  غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } لا  يتعاظمه ذنب أن يغفره، ولا يكبر عليه عيب أن يستره،*{ قُلْ   يٰعِبَادِيَ ٱلَّذِينَ أَسْرَفُواْ عَلَىٰ أَنفُسِهِمْ لاَ تَقْنَطُواْ   مِن رَّحْمَةِ ٱللَّهِ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَغْفِرُ ٱلذُّنُوبَ جَمِيعاً إِنَّهُ   هُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ ٱلرَّحِيمُ }* [الزمر:   53] وفي هذه الآية إشارة وبشارة إلى إسلام بعض المشركين، الذين كانوا إذ   ذاك أعداء للمؤمنين، وقد وقع ذلك، ولله الحمد والمنة. ولما نزلت هذه الآيات   الكريمات، المهيجة على عداوة الكافرين، وقعت من المؤمنين كل موقع، وقاموا   بها أتم القيام، وتأثموا من صلة بعض أقاربهم المشركين، وظنوا أن ذلك داخل   فيما نهى الله عنه.
فأخبرهم  الله أن ذلك  لا يدخل في المحرم، فقال: { لاَّ يَنْهَاكُمُ ٱللَّهُ عَنِ  ٱلَّذِينَ لَمْ  يُقَاتِلُوكُمْ فِي ٱلدِّينِ وَلَمْ يُخْرِجُوكُمْ مِّن  دِيَارِكُمْ أَن  تَبَرُّوهُمْ وَتُقْسِطُوۤاْ إِلَيْهِمْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ  يُحِبُّ  ٱلْمُقْسِطِينَ } أي: لا ينهاكم الله عن البر والصلة، والمكافأة  بالمعروف،  والقسط للمشركين، من أقاربكم وغيرهم، حيث كانوا بحال لم ينتصبوا  لقتالكم في  الدين والإخراج من دياركم، فليس عليكم جناح أن تصلوهم، فإن  صلتهم في هذه  الحالة، لا محذور فيها ولا مفسدة، كما قال تعالى عن الأبوين  المشركين إذا  كان ولدهما مسلماً:*{ وَإِن جَاهَدَاكَ عَلَىٰ أَن تُشْرِكَ بِي مَا لَيْسَ لَكَ بِهِ عِلْمٌ فَلاَ تُطِعْهُمَا وَصَاحِبْهُمَا فِي ٱلدُّنْيَا مَعْرُوفاً }* [لقمان:   15]. [وقوله:] { إِنَّمَا يَنْهَاكُمُ ٱللَّهُ عَنِ ٱلَّذِينَ   قَاتَلُوكُمْ فِي ٱلدِّينِ } أي: لأجل دينكم، عداوة لدين الله ولمن قام به،   { وَأَخْرَجُوكُم مِّن دِيَارِكُمْ وَظَاهَرُواْ } أي: عاونوا غيرهم {   عَلَىٰ إِخْرَاجِكُمْ } نهاكم الله { أَن تَوَلَّوْهُمْ } بالمودة والنصرة،   بالقول والفعل، وأما بركم وإحسانكم، الذي ليس بتَولِّ للمشركين، فلم  ينهكم  الله عنه، بل ذلك داخل في عموم الأمر بالإحسان إلى الأقارب وغيرهم  من  الآدميين، وغيرهم. { وَمَن يَتَوَلَّهُمْ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ   ٱلظَّالِمُونَ } وذلك الظلم يكون بحسب التولِّي، فإن كان تولِّياً تاماً،   صار ذلك كفراً مخرجاً عن دائرة الإسلام، وتحت ذلك من المراتب ما هو غليظ،   وما هو دون ذلك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (588) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الممتحنة)
من (10)الى (13)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الممتحنة
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ إِذَا جَآءَكُمُ ٱلْمُؤْمِنَاتُ مُهَاجِرَاتٍ   فَٱمْتَحِنُوهُن  َّ ٱللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِإِيمَانِهِنَّ فَإِنْ   عَلِمْتُمُوهُنّ  َ مُؤْمِنَاتٍ فَلاَ تَرْجِعُوهُنَّ إِلَى ٱلْكُفَّارِ لاَ   هُنَّ حِلٌّ لَّهُمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ وَآتُوهُم مَّآ   أَنفَقُواْ وَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ أَن تَنكِحُوهُنَّ إِذَآ   آتَيْتُمُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَلاَ تُمْسِكُواْ بِعِصَمِ ٱلْكَوَافِرِ   وَاسْأَلُواْ مَآ أَنفَقْتُمْ وَلْيَسْأَلُواْ مَآ أَنفَقُواْ ذَلِكُمْ   حُكْمُ ٱللَّهِ يَحْكُمُ بَيْنَكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ } 10 { وَإِن   فَاتَكُمْ شَيْءٌ مِّنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ إِلَى ٱلْكُفَّارِ فَعَاقَبْتُمْ   فَآتُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ ذَهَبَتْ أَزْوَاجُهُمْ مِّثْلَ مَآ أَنفَقُواْ   وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنتُمْ بِهِ مُؤْمِنُونَ }11
*

لما   كان صلح الحديبية، صالح النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المشركين، على أن من  جاء  منهم إلى المسلمين مسلماً، أنه يرد إلى المشركين، وكان هذا لفظاً  عاماً،  [مطلقا] يدخل في عمومه النساء والرجال، فأما الرجال، فإن الله لم  يْنهَ  رسوله عن ردهم إلى المشركين وفاء بالشرط وتتميماً للصلح الذي هو من  أكبر  المصالح، وأما النساء فلما كان ردهن فيه مفاسد كثيرة، أمر الله  المؤمنين  إذا جاءهم المؤمنات مهاجرات، وشكوا في صدق إيمانهن، أن يمتحنوهن  ويختبروهن،  بما يظهر به صدقهن، من أيمان مغلظة وغيرها، فإنه يحتمل أن يكون  إيمانها  غير صادق بل رغبة في زوج أو بلد أو غير ذلك من المقاصد الدنيوية.  فإن كن  بهذا الوصف، تعين ردهن وفاء بالشرط، من غير حصول مفسدة، وإن  امتحنوهن فوجدن  صادقات، أو علموا ذلك منهن من غير امتحان، فلا يرجعوهن إلى  الكفار، { لاَ  هُنَّ حِلٌّ لَّهُمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يَحِلُّونَ لَهُنَّ } فهذه  مفسدة كبيرة في  ردهنّ راعاها الشارع، وراعى أيضاً الوفاء بالشرط، بأن  يعطوا الكفار أزواجهن  ما أنفقوا عليهن من المهر وتوابعه عوضاً عنهن، ولا  جناح حينئذ على  المسلمين أن ينكحوهن ولو كان لهن أزواج في دار الشرك، ولكن  بشرط أن يؤتوهن  أجورهن من المهر والنفقة، وكما أن المسلمة لا تحل للكافر،  فكذلك الكافرة لا  تحل للمسلم أن يمسكها ما دامت على كفرها، غير أهل  الكتاب، ولهذا قال  تعالى: { وَلاَ تُمْسِكُواْ بِعِصَمِ ٱلْكَوَافِرِ }  وإذا نهى عن الإمساك  بعصمتها فالنهي عن ابتداء تزويجها أولى، {  وَاسْأَلُواْ مَآ أَنفَقْتُمْ }  أيها المؤمنون، حين ترجع زوجاتكم مرتدات  إلى الكفار، فإذا كان الكفار  يأخذون من المسلمين نفقة من أسلمت من نسائهم،  استحق المسلمون أن يأخذوا  مقابلة ما ذهب من نسائهم إلى الكفار، وفي هذا  دليل على أن خروج البضع من  الزوج متقوم، فإذا أفسد مفسد نكاح امرأة رجل،  برضاع أو غيره، كان عليه ضمان  المهر، وقوله: ذلكم الحكم الذي ذكره الله  وبينه لكم يحكم به بينكم، {  وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ حَكِيمٌ } فيعلم تعالى، ما  يصلح لكم من الأحكام، ويشرع  لكم ما تقتضيه الحكمة. وقوله: { وَإِن  فَاتَكُمْ شَيْءٌ مِّنْ  أَزْوَاجِكُمْ إِلَى ٱلْكُفَّارِ } بأن ذهبن  مرتدات { فَعَاقَبْتُمْ  فَآتُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ ذَهَبَتْ أَزْوَاجُهُمْ  مِّثْلَ مَآ أَنفَقُواْ } كما  تقدم أن الكفار إذا كانوا يأخذون بدل ما  يفوت من أزواجهم إلى المسلمين، فمن  ذهبت زوجته من المسلمين إلى الكفار  وفاتت عليه، لزم أن يعطيه المسلمون من  الغنيمة بدل ما أنفق. { وَٱتَّقُواْ  ٱللَّهَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنتُمْ بِهِ  مُؤْمِنُونَ } فإيمانكم بالله يقتضي منكم  أن تكونوا ملازمين للتقوى على  الدوام.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلنَّبِيُّ إِذَا جَآءَكَ ٱلْمُؤْمِنَاتُ يُبَايِعْنَكَ عَلَىٰ أَن لاَّ   يُشْرِكْنَ بِٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَسْرِقْنَ وَلاَ يَزْنِينَ وَلاَ   يَقْتُلْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ وَلاَ يَأْتِينَ بِبُهْتَٰنٍ يَفْتَرِينَهُ   بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِنَّ وَأَرْجُلِهِنَّ وَلاَ يَعْصِينَكَ فِي مَعْرُوفٍ   فَبَايِعْهُنَّ وَٱسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُنَّ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ   رَّحِيمٌ }12
*

هذه   الشروط المذكورة في هذه الآية، تسمى " مبايعة النساء " اللاتي [كن]  يبايعن  على إقامة الواجبات المشتركة، التي تجب على الذكور والنساء في جميع   الأوقات. وأما الرجال، فيتفاوت ما يلزمهم بحسب أحوالهم ومراتبهم وما  يتعين  عليهم، فكان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يمتثل ما أمره الله به، فكان  إذا  جاءته النساء يبايعنه، والتزمن بهذه الشروط بايعهن، وجبر قلوبهن،  واستغفر  لهن الله، فيما يحصل منهن من التقصير، وأدخلهن في جملة المؤمنين  بأن { لاَّ  يُشْرِكْنَ بِٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً } بأن يفردن الله [وحده]  بالعبادة. { وَلاَ  يَقْتُلْنَ أَوْلاَدَهُنَّ } كما يجري لنساء الجاهلية  الجهلاء. { وَلاَ  يَزْنِينَ } كما كان ذلك موجوداً كثيراً في البغايا  وذوات الأخدان، { وَلاَ  يَأْتِينَ بِبُهْتَٰنٍ يَفْتَرِينَهُ بَيْنَ  أَيْدِيهِنَّ وَأَرْجُلِهِنَّ  } والبهتان: الافتراء على الغير أي: لا  يفترين بكل حالة، سواء تعلقت بهن  وأزواجهن، أو سواء تعلق ذلك بغيرهم، {  وَلاَ يَعْصِينَكَ فِي مَعْرُوفٍ }  أي: لا يعصينك في كل أمر تأمرهن به،  لأن أمرك لا يكون إلا بمعروف، ومن ذلك  طاعتهن [لك] في النهي عن النياحة،  وشق الثياب، وخمش الوجوه، والدعاء بدعاء  الجاهلية. { فَبَايِعْهُنَّ } إذا  التزمن بجميع ما ذكر. { وَٱسْتَغْفِرْ  لَهُنَّ ٱللَّهَ } عن تقصيرهن،  وتطييباً لخواطرهن، { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ  } أي: كثير المغفرة للعاصين،  والإحسان إلى المذنبين التائبين، { رَّحِيمٌ }  وسعت رحمته كل شيء، وعم  إحسانه البرايا.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ قوْماً غَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ   قَدْ يَئِسُواْ مِنَ ٱلآخِرَةِ كَمَا يَئِسَ ٱلْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ   ٱلْقُبُورِ }13
*

أي:   يا أيها المؤمنون، إن كنتم مؤمنين بربكم، ومتبعين لرضاه ومجانبين لسخطه، {   لاَ تَتَوَلَّوْاْ قوْماً غَضِبَ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِمْ } وإنما غضب عليهم   لكفرهم، وهذا شامل لجميع أصناف الكفار. { قَدْ يَئِسُواْ مِنَ ٱلآخِرَةِ }   أي: قد حرموا من خير الآخرة، فليس لهم منها نصيب، فاحذروا أن تولوهم   فتوافقوهم على شرهم وكفرهم فتحرموا خير الآخرة كما حرموا. [وقوله] { كَمَا   يَئِسَ ٱلْكُفَّارُ مِنْ أَصْحَابِ ٱلْقُبُورِ } حين أفضوا إلى الدار   الآخرة، ووقفوا على حقيقة الأمر، وعلموا علم اليقين أنهم لا نصيب لهم منها.   ويحتمل أن المعنى: قد يئسوا من الآخرة أي: قد أنكروها وكفروا بها، فلا   يستغرب حينئذ منهم الإقدام على مساخط الله وموجبات عذابه وإياسهم من   الآخرة، كما يئس الكفار المنكرون للبعث في الدنيا من رجوع أصحاب القبور إلى   الله تعالى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (589) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الصف)
من (1)الى (9)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الصف
**{ سَبَّحَ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } 1 { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ } 2 { كَبُرَ مَقْتاً عِندَ ٱللَّهِ أَن تَقُولُواْ مَا لاَ تَفْعَلُونَ }3
*

وهذا   بيان لعظمته تعالى وقهره، وذل جميع الخلق له تبارك وتعالى، وأن جميع من  في  السماوات والأرض يسبحون بحمد الله ويعبدونه ويسألونه حوائجهم، { وَهُوَ   ٱلْعَزِيزُ } الذي قهر الأشياء بعزته وسلطانه، { ٱلْحَكِيمُ } في خلقه   وأمره. { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لِمَ تَقُولُونَ مَا لاَ   تَفْعَلُونَ } أي: لم تقولون الخير وتحثون عليه، وربما تمدحتم به وأنتم لا   تفعلونه، وتنهون عن الشر وربما نزهتم أنفسكم عنه، وأنتم متلوثون به  ومتصفون  به، فهل تليق بالمؤمنين هذه الحالة الذميمة؟ أم من أكبر المقت عند  الله أن  يقول العبد ما لا يفعل؟ ولهذا ينبغي للآمر بالخير أن يكون أول  الناس إليه  مبادرة، وللناهي عن الشر أن يكون أبعد الناس منه، قال تعالى:*{ أَتَأْمُرُونَ ٱلنَّاسَ بِٱلْبِرِّ وَتَنْسَوْنَ أَنْفُسَكُمْ وَأَنْتُمْ تَتْلُونَ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ أَفَلاَ تَعْقِلُونَ }* [البقرة: 44] وقال شعيب عليه الصلاة والسلام لقومه:*{ وَمَآ أُرِيدُ أَنْ أُخَالِفَكُمْ إِلَىٰ مَآ أَنْهَاكُمْ عَنْهُ }* [هود: 88].
*{ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يُحِبُّ ٱلَّذِينَ يُقَاتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِهِ صَفّاً كَأَنَّهُم بُنْيَانٌ مَّرْصُوصٌ }4
*

هذا   حث من الله لعباده على الجهاد في سبيله وتعليمٌ لهم كيف يصنعون وأنه  ينبغي  [لهم] أن يصفوا في الجهاد صفاً متراصاً متساوياً، من غير خلل يقع في   الصفوف، وتكون صفوفهم على نظام وترتيب به تحصل المساواة بين المجاهدين   والتعاضد وإرهاب العدو وتنشيط بعضهم بعضاً، ولهذا كان النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم إذا حضر القتال، صف أصحابه، ورتبهم في مواقفهم، بحيث لا يحصل اتكال   بعضهم على بعض، بل تكون كل طائفة منهم مهتمة بمركزها وقائمة بوظيفتها،   وبهذه الطريقة تتم الأعمال ويحصل الكمال.
*{ وَإِذْ   قَالَ مُوسَىٰ لِقَوْمِهِ يٰقَوْمِ لِمَ تُؤْذُونَنِي وَقَد تَّعْلَمُونَ   أَنِّي رَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ فَلَمَّا زَاغُوۤاْ أَزَاغَ ٱللَّهُ   قُلُوبَهُمْ وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلْفَاسِقِينَ }5
*

[أي:]   { وَإِذْ قَالَ مُوسَىٰ لِقَوْمِهِ } موبخاً لهم على صنيعهم، ومقرعاً لهم   على أذيته، وهم يعلمون أنه رسول الله: { لِمَ تُؤْذُونَنِي } بالأقوال   والأفعال { وَقَد تَّعْلَمُونَ أَنِّي رَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ إِلَيْكُمْ }.   والرسول من حقه الإكرام والإعظام، والانقياد بأوامره، والابتدار لحكمه.   وأما أذية الرسول الذي إحسانه إلى الخلق فوق كل إحسان بعد إحسان الله، ففي   غاية الوقاحة والجراءة والزيغ عن الصراط المستقيم، الذي قد علموه وتركوه،   ولهذا قال: { فَلَمَّا زَاغُوۤاْ } أي: انصرفوا عن الحق بقصدهم { أَزَاغَ   ٱللَّهُ قُلُوبَهُمْ } عقوبة لهم على زيغهم الذي اختاروه لأنفسهم ورضوه   لها، ولم يوفقهم الله للهدى، لأنهم لا يليق بهم الخير، ولا يصلحون إلا   للشر، { وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلْفَاسِقِينَ } أي: الذين لم يزل   الفسق وصفاً لهم، لا لهم قصد في الهدى، وهذه الآية الكريمة تفيد أن إضلال   الله لعباده، ليس ظلماً منه، ولا حجة لهم عليه، وإنما ذلك بسبب منهم،  فإنهم  الذين أغلقوا على أنفسهم باب الهدى بعد ما عرفوه، فيجازيهم بعد ذلك   بالإضلال والزيغ الذي لا حيلة لهم في دفعه وتقليب القلوب [عقوبة لهم  وعدلاً  منه بهم] كما قال تعالى:*{ وَنُقَلِّبُ   أَفْئِدَتَهُمْ وَأَبْصَٰرَهُمْ كَمَا لَمْ يُؤْمِنُواْ بِهِ أَوَّلَ   مَرَّةٍ وَنَذَرُهُمْ فِي طُغْيَانِهِمْ يَعْمَهُونَ }* [الأنعام: 110].
*{ وَإِذْ   قَالَ عِيسَى ٱبْنُ مَرْيَمَ يٰبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ  ٱللَّهِ  إِلَيْكُم مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ   وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي ٱسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ فَلَمَّا   جَاءَهُم بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ قَالُواْ هَـٰذَا سِحْرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 6 { وَمَنْ   أَظْلَمُ مِمَّنِ ٱفْتَرَىٰ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ ٱلْكَذِبَ وَهُوَ يُدْعَىٰ   إِلَى ٱلإِسْلاَمِ وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 7 { يُرِيدُونَ لِيُطْفِئُواْ نُورَ ٱللَّهِ بِأَفْوَٰهِهِمْ وَٱللَّهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ ٱلْكَٰفِرُونَ } 8 { هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ بِٱلْهُدَىٰ وَدِينِ ٱلْحَقِّ لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى ٱلدِّينِ كُلِّهِ وَلَوْ كَرِهَ ٱلْمُشْرِكُونَ }9
*

يقول   تعالى مخبراً عن عناد بني إسرائيل المتقدمين، الذين دعاهم عيسى ابن مريم،   وقال لهم: { يٰبَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ إِنِّي رَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ إِلَيْكُم }  أي:  أرسلني الله لأدعوكم إلى الخير وأنهاكم عن الشر، [وأيدني بالبراهين   الظاهرة]، ومما يدل على صدقي، كوني { مُّصَدِّقاً لِّمَا بَيْنَ يَدَيَّ   مِنَ ٱلتَّوْرَاةِ } أي: جئت بما جاء به موسى من التوراة والشرائع   السماوية، ولو كنت مدعياً للنبوة، لجئت بغير ما جاءت به المرسلون، ومصدقاً   لما بين يديَّ من التوارة أيضاً، أنها أخبرت بي وبشرت، فجئت وبعثت مصداقاً   لها { وَمُبَشِّراً بِرَسُولٍ يَأْتِي مِن بَعْدِي ٱسْمُهُ أَحْمَدُ }  وهو:  محمد بن عبد الله بن عبد المطلب النبي الهاشمي. فعيسى عليه الصلاة  والسلام  كالأنبياء، يصدق بالنبي السابق، ويبشر بالنبي اللاحق، بخلاف  الكذابين،  فإنهم يناقضون الأنبياء أشد مناقضة، ويخالفونهم في الأوصاف  والأخلاق،  والأمر والنهي { فَلَمَّا جَاءَهُم } محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم  الذي بشر به  عيسى { بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ } أي: الأدلة الواضحة، الدالة على أنه  هو، وأنه  رسول الله [حقاً]. { قَالُواْ } معاندين للحق مكذبين له {  هَـٰذَا سِحْرٌ  مُّبِينٌ } وهذا من أعجب العجائب، الرسول الذي [قد] وضحت  رسالته، وصارت  أَبْيَنَ من شمس النهار، يجعل ساحراً بَيِّناً سحره، فهل في  الخذلان أعظم  من هذا؟ وهل في الافتراء أعظم من هذا الافتراء، الذي نفى  عنه ما كان  معلوماً من رسالته، وأثبت له ما كان أبعد الناس منه؟ { وَمَنْ  أَظْلَمُ  مِمَّنِ ٱفْتَرَىٰ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ ٱلْكَذِبَ } بهذا وغيره، والحال  أنه لا  عذر له، وقد انقطعت حجته، لأنه { يُدْعَىٰ إِلَى ٱلإِسْلاَمِ }  ويبين له  ببراهينه وبيناته، { وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ  ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }  الذين لا يزالون على ظلمهم مستقيمين، لا تردهم عنه موعظة،  ولا يزجرهم بيان  ولا برهان، خصوصاً هؤلاء الظلمة القائمين بمقابلة الحق  ليردوه، ولينصروا  الباطل، ولهذا قال الله عنهم: { يُرِيدُونَ  لِيُطْفِئُواْ نُورَ ٱللَّهِ  بِأَفْوَٰهِهِمْ } أي: بما يصدر منهم من  المقالات الفاسدة، التي يردُّون  بها الحق، وهي لا حقيقة لها، بل تزيد  البصير معرفة بما هم عليه من الباطل، {  وَٱللَّهُ مُتِمُّ نُورِهِ وَلَوْ  كَرِهَ ٱلْكَٰفِرُونَ } أي: قد تكفل  الله بنصر دينه، وإتمام الحق الذي  أرسل به رسله، وإشاعة نوره على سائر  الأقطار، ولو كره الكافرون، وبذلوا  بسبب كراهتهم كل سبب يتوصلون به إلى  إطفاء نور الله فإنهم مغلوبون. وصاروا  بمنزلة من ينفخ عين الشمس بفيه  ليطفئها، فلا على مرادهم حصلوا، ولا سلمت  عقولهم من النقص والقدح فيها. ثم  ذكر سبب الظهور والانتصار للدين  الإسلامي، الحسي والمعنوي، فقال: { هُوَ  ٱلَّذِيۤ أَرْسَلَ رَسُولَهُ  بِٱلْهُدَىٰ وَدِينِ ٱلْحَقِّ } أي: بالعلم  النافع والعمل الصالح. بالعلم  الذي يهدي إلى الله وإلى دار كرامته، ويهدي  لأحسن الأعمال والأخلاق، ويهدي  إلى مصالح الدنيا والآخرة. { وَدِينِ  ٱلْحَقِّ } أي: الدين الذي يدان به،  ويتعبد لرب العالمين الذي هو حق وصدق،  لا نقص فيه، ولا خلل يعتريه، بل  أوامره غذاء القلوب والأرواح، وراحة  الأبدان، وترك نواهيه سلامة من الشر  والفساد فما بعث به النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم من الهدى ودين الحق، أكبر  دليل وبرهان على صدقه، وهو برهان باق  ما بقي الدهر، كلما ازداد العاقل  تفكراً، ازداد به فرحاً وتبصراً.

{  لِيُظْهِرَهُ عَلَى  ٱلدِّينِ كُلِّهِ } أي: ليعليه على سائر الأديان،  بالحجة والبرهان، ويظهر  أهله القائمين به بالسيف والسنان، فأما نفس الدين،  فهذا الوصف ملازم له في  كل وقت، فلا يمكن أن يغالبه مغالب، أو يخاصمه  مخاصم إلا فلجه وبلسه، وصار  له الظهور والقهر، وأما المنتسبون إليه، فإنهم  إذا قاموا به، واستناروا  بنوره، واهتدوا بهديه، في مصالح دينهم ودنياهم،  فكذلك لا يقوم لهم أحد، ولا  بد أن يظهروا على أهل الأديان، وإذا ضيعوه  واكتفوا منه بمجرد الانتساب  إليه، لم ينفعهم ذلك، وصار إهمالهم له سبب  تسليط الأعداء عليهم، ويعرف هذا،  من استقرأ الأحوال ونظر في أول المسلمين  وآخرهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (590) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الصف)
من (10)الى (14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الصف
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ هَلْ أَدُلُّكمْ عَلَىٰ تِجَارَةٍ تُنجِيكُم مِّنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ } 10 { تُؤْمِنُونَ   بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ   بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ   تَعْلَمُونَ } 11 { يَغْفِرْ   لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا   ٱلأَنْهَارُ وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ عَدْنٍ ذَلِكَ ٱلْفَوْزُ   ٱلْعَظِيمُ } 12 { وَأُخْرَىٰ تُحِبُّونَهَا نَصْرٌ مِّن ٱللَّهِ وَفَتْحٌ قَرِيبٌ وَبَشِّرِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } 13 { يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُوۤاْ أَنصَارَ ٱللَّهِ كَمَا قَالَ عِيسَى ٱبْنُ   مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّي  نَ مَنْ أَنَّصَارِيۤ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ قَالَ   ٱلْحَوَارِيُّون  َ نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ ٱللَّهِ فَآمَنَت طَّآئِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِيۤ   إِسْرَائِيلَ وَكَفَرَت طَّآئِفَةٌ فَأَيَّدْنَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ   عَلَىٰ عَدُوِّهِمْ فَأَصْبَحُواْ ظَاهِرِينَ }14
*

هذه   وصية ودلالة وإرشاد من أرحم الراحمين لعباده المؤمنين، لأعظم تجارة،  وأجلّ  مطلوب، وأعلى مرغوب، يحصل بها النجاة من العذاب الأليم، والفوز  بالنعيم  المقيم. وأتى بأداة العرض الدالة على أن هذا أمر يرغب فيه كل  متبصر، ويسمو  إليه كل لبيب، فكأنه قيل: ما هذه التجارة التي هذا قدرها؟  فقال {  تُؤْمِنُونَ بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ }. ومن المعلوم أن الإيمان  التام هو  التصديق الجازم بما أمر الله بالتصديق به، المستلزم لأعمال  الجوارح، ومن  أجل أعمال الجوارح الجهاد في سبيل الله، فلهذا قال: {  وَتُجَاهِدُونَ فِي  سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ بِأَمْوَالِكُمْ وَأَنفُسِكُمْ } بأن  تبذلوا نفوسكم ومهجكم  لمصادمة أعداء الإسلام، والقصد نصر دين الله وإعلاء  كلمته، وتنفقون ما  تيسر من أموالكم في ذلك المطلوب، فإن ذلك، ولو كان  كريهاً للنفوس شاقاً  عليها، فإنه { خَيْرٌ لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ } فإن فيه الخير  الدنيوي، من النصر على الأعداء، والعز  المنافي للذل والرزق الواسع، وسعة  الصدر وانشراحه. وفي الآخرة الفوز بثواب  الله والنجاة من عقابه، ولهذا ذكر  الجزاء في الآخرة، فقال: { يَغْفِرْ  لَكُمْ ذُنُوبَكُمْ } وهذا شامل  للصغائر والكبائر، فإن الإيمان بالله  والجهاد في سبيله، مكفر للذنوب، ولو  كانت كبائر. { وَيُدْخِلْكُمْ  جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ }  أي: من تحت مساكنها  [وقصورها] وغرفها وأشجارها، أنهارٌ من ماء غير آسن،  وأنهار من لبن لم  يتغير طعمه، وأنهار من خمر لذة للشاربين، وأنهار من عسل  مصفى، ولهم فيها  من كل الثمرات، { وَمَسَاكِنَ طَيِّبَةً فِي جَنَّاتِ  عَدْنٍ } أي: جمعت  كل طيب، من علو وارتفاع، وحسن بناء وزخرفة، حتى إن أهل  الغرف من أهل  عليين، يتراءآهم أهل الجنة كما يتراءى الكوكب الدري في الأفق  الشرقي أو  الغربي، وحتى إن بناء الجنة بعضه من لبن ذهب [وبعضه من] لبن فضة،  وخيامها  من اللؤلؤ والمرجان، وبعض المنازل من الزمرد والجواهر الملونة  بأحسن  الألوان، حتى إنها من صفائها يرى ظاهرها من باطنها، وباطنها من  ظاهرها،  وفيها من الطيب والحسن ما لا يأتي عليه وصف الواصفين، ولا خطر على  قلب أحد  من العالمين، لا يمكن أن يدركوه حتى يروه، ويتمتعوا بحسنه وتقر  أعينهم  به، ففي تلك الحالة، لولا أن الله خلق أهل الجنة، وأنشأهم نشأة  كاملة لا  تقبل العدم، لأوشك أن يموتوا من الفرح، فسبحان من لا يحصي أحد من  خلقه  ثناء عليه، بل هو كما أثنى على نفسه وفوق ما يثني عليه عباده، وتبارك   الجليل الجميل، الذي أنشأ دار النعيم، وجعل فيها من الجلال والجمال ما يبهر   عقول الخلق ويأخذ بأفئدتهم. وتعالى من له الحكمة التامة، التي من جملتها،   أنه الله لو أرى الخلائق الجنة حين خلقها، ونظروا إلى ما فيها من النعيم   لما تخلف عنها أحد، ولما هناهم العيش في هذه الدار المنغصة، المشوب نعيمها   بألمها، وسرورها بترحها.
وسميت الجنة جنة عدن،  لأن  أهلها مقيمون فيها، لا يخرجون منها أبداً، ولا يبغون عنها حولاً، ذلك   الثواب الجزيل، والأجر الجميل، الفوز العظيم، الذي لا فوز مثله، فهذا   الثواب الأخروي. وأما الثواب الدنيوي لهذه التجارة، فذكره بقوله: {   وَأُخْرَىٰ تُحِبُّونَهَا } أي: ويحصل لكم خصلة أخرى تحبونها وهي: { نَصْرٌ   مِّن ٱللَّهِ } [لكم] على الأعداء، يحصل به العز والفرح، { وَفَتْحٌ   قَرِيبٌ } تتسع به دائرة الإسلام، ويحصل به الرزق الواسع، فهذا جزاء   المؤمنين المجاهدين، وأما المؤمنون من غير أهل الجهاد، [إذا قام غيرهم   بالجهاد] فلم يؤيسهم الله تعالى من فضله وإحسانه، بل قال: { وَبَشِّرِ   ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ } أي: بالثواب العاجل والآجل، كل على حسب إيمانه، وإن كانوا   لا يبلغون مبلغ المجاهدين في سبيل الله، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه   وسلم:* " إن في الجنة مائة درجة ما بين كل درجتين كما بين السماء والأرض، أعدها الله للمجاهدين في سبيله ".* ثم   قال تعالى: { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُوۤاْ أَنصَارَ ٱللَّهِ }   [أي:] بالأقوال والأفعال، وذلك بالقيام بدين الله، والحرص على إقامته   تنفيذه على الغير، وجهاد من عانده ونابذه بالأبدان والأموال، ومن نصر   الباطل بما يزعمه من العلم ورد الحق، بدحض حجته، وإقامة الحجة عليه،   والتحذير منه. ومن نصر دين الله، تَعَلُّمُ كتاب الله وسنة رسوله، والحث   على ذلك، [والأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر]. ثم هيج الله المؤمنين   بالاقتداء بمن قبلهم من الصالحين بقوله: { كَمَا قَالَ عِيسَى ٱبْنُ   مَرْيَمَ لِلْحَوَارِيِّي  نَ مَنْ أَنَّصَارِيۤ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ } أي: قال لهم   عارضاً ومنهضاً من يعاونني ويقوم معي في نصرتي لدين الله، ويدخل مدخلي   ويخرج مخرجي؟ فابتدر الحواريون، فقالوا: { نَحْنُ أَنصَارُ ٱللَّهِ } فمضى   عيسى عليه السلام على أمر الله ونصر دينه، هو ومن معه من الحواريين، {   فَآمَنَت طَّآئِفَةٌ مِّن بَنِيۤ إِسْرَائِيلَ } بسبب دعوة عيسى   والحواريين، { وَكَفَرَت طَّآئِفَةٌ } منهم، فلم ينقادوا لدعوتهم، فجاهد   المؤمنون الكافرين، { فَأَيَّدْنَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ عَلَىٰ عَدُوِّهِمْ }   أي: قويناهم ونصرناهم عليهم. { فَأَصْبَحُواْ ظَاهِرِينَ } عليهم وقاهرين   [لهم]، فأنتم يا أمة محمد كونوا أنصار الله ودعاة دينه، ينصركم الله كما   نصر من قبلكم، ويظهركم على عدوكم.
*سورة الجمعة*
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاَةِ مِن يَوْمِ ٱلْجُمُعَةِ   فَٱسْعَوْاْ إِلَىٰ ذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ وَذَرُواْ ٱلْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ   لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } 1 { فَإِذَا   قُضِيَتِ ٱلصَّلاَةُ فَٱنتَشِرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَٱبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِ   ٱللَّهِ وَٱذْكُرُواْ ٱللَّهَ كَثِيراً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } 2 { وَإِذَا   رَأَوْاْ تِجَارَةً أَوْ لَهْواً ٱنفَضُّوۤاْ إِلَيْهَا وَتَرَكُوكَ   قَآئِماً قُلْ مَا عِندَ ٱللَّهِ خَيْرٌ مِّنَ ٱللَّهْوِ وَمِنَ   ٱلتِّجَارَةِ وَٱللَّهُ خَيْرُ ٱلرَّازِقِينَ }3
*

يأمر   تعالى عباده المؤمنين بالحضور لصلاة الجمعة والمبادرة إليها، من حين  ينادى  لها والسعي إليها، والمراد بالسعي هنا: المبادرة إليها والاهتمام  لها،  وجعلها أهم الأشغال، لا العَدوُ الذي قد نهي عنه عند المضي إلى  الصلاة،  وقوله: { وَذَرُواْ ٱلْبَيْعَ } أي: اتركوا البيع، إذا نودي  للصلاة، وامضوا  إليها. فإن ذلكم خير لكم من اشتغالكم بالبيع، وتفويتكم  الصلاة الفريضة  التي هي من آكد الفروض. { إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } أن ما  عند الله خير  وأبقى، وأن من آثر الدنيا على الدين، فقد خسر الخسارة  الحقيقية، من حيث ظن  أنه يربح، وهذا الأمر بترك البيع مؤقت مدة الصلاة، {  فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ  ٱلصَّلاَةُ فَٱنتَشِرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } لطلب المكاسب  والتجارات، ولما كان  الاشتغال في التجارة مظنة الغفلة عن ذكر الله، أمر  الله بالإكثار من ذكره،  فقال: { وَٱذْكُرُواْ ٱللَّهَ كَثِيراً } أي في  حال قيامكم وقعودكم وعلى  جنوبكم، { لَّعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } فإن  الإكثار من ذكر الله أكبر أسباب  الفلاح. { وَإِذَا رَأَوْاْ تِجَارَةً  أَوْ لَهْواً ٱنفَضُّوۤاْ إِلَيْهَا }  أي: خرجوا من المسجد، حرصاً على ذلك  اللهو و [تلك] التجارة، وتركوا الخير،  { وَتَرَكُوكَ قَآئِماً } تخطب  الناس، وذلك: [في] يوم جمعةٍ بينما النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب الناس،  إذ قدم المدينة عير تحمل تجارة، فلما سمع  الناس بها وهم في المسجد، انفضوا  من المسجد، وتركوا النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يخطب استعجالاً لما لا ينبغي  أن يستعجل له، وترك أدب، { قُلْ مَا  عِندَ ٱللَّهِ } من الأجر والثواب،  لمن لازم الخير وصبر نفسه على عبادة  ربه. { خَيْرٌ مِّنَ ٱللَّهْوِ وَمِنَ  ٱلتِّجَارَةِ } التي، وإن حصل منها  بعض المقاصد، فإن ذلك قليل منغص، مفوت  لخير الآخرة، وليس الصبر على طاعة  الله مفوتاً للرزق، فإن الله خير  الرازقين، فمن اتقى الله رزقه من حيث لا  يحتسب. وفي هذه الآيات فوائد  عديدة: منها: أن الجمعة فريضة على جميع  المؤمنين، يجب عليهم السعي لها،  والمبادرة والاهتمام بشأنها. ومنها: أن  الخطبتين يوم الجمعة فريضتان يجب  حضورهما، لأنه فسر الذكر هنا بالخطبتين،  فأمر الله بالمضي إليه والسعي له.  ومنها: مشروعية النداء ليوم الجمعة  والأمر به. ومنها: النهى عن البيع  والشراء بعد نداء الجمعة، وتحريم ذلك،  وما ذاك إلا لأنه يفوت الواجب ويشغل  عنه، فدل ذلك على أن كل أمر ولو كان  مباحاً في الأصل، إذا كان ينشأ عنه  تفويت واجب، فإنه لا يجوز في تلك الحال.  ومنها: الأمر بحضور الخطبتين يوم  الجمعة، وذم من لم يحضرهما، ومن لازم ذلك  الإنصات لهما. ومنها: أنه ينبغي  للعبد المقبل على عبادة الله، وقت دواعي  النفس لحضور اللهو [والتجارات]  والشهوات، أن يذكرها بما عند الله من  الخيرات، وما لمؤثر رضاه على هواه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (591) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الجمعة)
من (1)الى (11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الجمعة
**{ يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ ٱلْمَلِكِ ٱلْقُدُّوسِ ٱلْعَزِيزِ ٱلْحَكِيمِ }1
*

أي:   يسبح لله وينقاد لأمره، ويتألهه ويعبده، جميع ما في السماوات والأرض،  لأنه  الكامل الملك، الذي له ملك العالم العلوي والسفلي، فالجميع مماليكه  وتحت  تدبيره، { ٱلْقُدُّوسِ } المعظم، المنزه عن كل آفة ونقص، {  ٱلْعَزِيزِ }  القاهر للأشياء كلها، { ٱلْحَكِيمِ } في خلقه وأمره. فهذه  الأوصاف العظيمة  مما تدعو إلى عبادة الله وحده لا شريك له.

*{ هُوَ   ٱلَّذِي بَعَثَ فِي ٱلأُمِّيِّينَ رَسُولاً مِّنْهُمْ يَتْلُواْ   عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ   وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ وَإِن كَانُواْ مِن قَبْلُ لَفِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ } 2 { وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ لَمَّا يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِمْ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } 3 { ذَلِكَ فَضْلُ ٱللَّهِ يُؤْتِيهِ مَن يَشَآءُ وَٱللَّهُ ذُو ٱلْفَضْلِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }4
*

المراد   بالأميين: الذين لا كتاب عندهم، ولا أثر رسالة من العرب وغيرهم، ممن  ليسوا  من أهل الكتاب، فامتن الله تعالى عليهم منّة عظيمة أعظم من منته على   غيرهم، لأنهم عادمون للعلم والخير، وكانوا في ضلال مبين، يتعبدون للأشجار   والأصنام والأحجار، ويتخلقون بأخلاق السباع الضارية، يأكل قويهم ضعيفهم،   وقد كانوا في غاية الجهل بعلوم الأنبياء، فبعث الله فيهم رسولاً منهم،   يعرفون نسبه وأوصافه الجميلة وصدقه، وأنزل عليه كتابه، { يَتْلُواْ   عَلَيْهِمْ آيَاتِهِ } القاطعة الموجبة للإيمان واليقين، { وَيُزَكِّيهِمْ }   بأن يحثهم على الأخلاق الفاضلة، ويفصلها لهم، ويزجرهم عن الأخلاق  الرذيلة،  { وَيُعَلِّمُهُمُ ٱلْكِتَابَ وَٱلْحِكْمَةَ } أي: علم القرآن  وعلم السنة،  المشتمل ذلك علوم الأولين والآخرين، فكانوا بعد هذا التعليم  والتزكية منه  أعلم الخلق، بل كانوا أئمة أهل العلم والدين، وأكمل الخلق  أخلاقاً، وأحسنهم  هدياً وسمتاً، اهتدوا بأنفسهم، وهدوا غيرهم، فصاروا أئمة  المهتدين، وهداة  المؤمنين، فلله عليهم ببعثه هذا الرسول صلى الله عليه  وسلم أكمل نعمة، وأجل  منحة، وقوله { وَآخَرِينَ مِنْهُمْ لَمَّا  يَلْحَقُواْ بِهِمْ } أي:  وامتنّ على آخرين من غيرهم أي: من غير الأميين،  ممن يأتي بعدهم، ومن أهل  الكتاب، لما يلحقوا بهم أي: فيمن باشر دعوة  الرسول، ويحتمل أنهم لما يلحقوا  بهم في الفضل، ويحتمل أن يكونوا لما  يلحقوا بهم في الزمان، وعلى كل، فكلا  المعنيين صحيح، فإن الذين بعث الله  فيهم رسوله وشاهدوه وباشروا دعوته، حصل  لهم من الخصائص والفضائل ما لا  يمكن أحداً أن يلحقهم فيها، وهذا من عزته  وحكمته، حيث لم يترك عباده هملاً  ولا سدىً، بل ابتعث فيهم الرسل، وأمرهم  ونهاهم، وذلك من فضل الله العظيم،  الذي يؤتيه من يشاء من عباده، وهو أفضل  من نعمته عليهم بعافية البدن وسعة  الرزق، وغير ذلك، من النعم الدنيوية، فلا  أعظم من نعمة الدين التي هي  مادة الفوز، والسعادة الأبدية.

*{ مَثَلُ   ٱلَّذِينَ حُمِّلُواْ ٱلتَّوْرَاةَ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَحْمِلُوهَا كَمَثَلِ   ٱلْحِمَارِ يَحْمِلُ أَسْفَاراً بِئْسَ مَثَلُ ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلَّذِينَ   كَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ   ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 5 { قُلْ   يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ هَادُوۤاْ إِن زَعمْتُمْ أَنَّكُمْ أَوْلِيَآءُ   لِلَّهِ مِن دُونِ ٱلنَّاسِ فَتَمَنَّوُاْ ٱلْمَوْتَ إِن كُنتُمْ   صَادِقِينَ } 6 { وَلاَ يَتَمَنَّونَهُ أَبَداً بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْديهِمْ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 7 { قُلْ   إِنَّ ٱلْمَوْتَ ٱلَّذِي تَفِرُّونَ مِنْهُ فَإِنَّهُ مُلاَقِيكُمْ ثُمَّ   تُرَدُّونَ إِلَىٰ عَالِمِ ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَادَةِ فَيُنَبِّئُكُم  بِمَا  كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }8
*

لما   ذكر تعالى منته على هذه الأمة، الذين ابتعث فيهم النبي الأمي، وما خصهم   الله به من المزايا والمناقب، التي لا يلحقهم فيها أحد وهم الأمة الأمية   الذين فاقوا الأولين والآخرين، حتى أهل الكتاب، الذين يزعمون أنهم العلماء   الربانيون والأحبار المتقدمون، ذكر أن الذين حملهم الله التوراة من اليهود   وكذا النصارى، وأمرهم أن يتعلموها ويعملوا بما فيها، وانهم لم يحملوها  ولم  يقوموا بما حملوا به، أنهم لا فضيلة لهم، وأن مثلهم كمثل الحمار الذي  يحمل  فوق ظهره أسفاراً من كتب العلم، فهل يستفيد ذلك الحمار من تلك الكتب  التي  فوق ظهره؟ وهل يلحق به فضيلة بسبب ذلك؟ أم حظه منها حملها فقط؟ فهذا  مثل  علماء اليهود، الذين لم يعملوا بما في التوراة، الذي من أجله وأعظمه  الأمر  باتباع محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، والبشارة به، والإيمان بما جاء به  من  القرآن، فهل استفاد من هذا وصفه من التوراة إلا الخيبة والخسران وإقامة   الحجة عليه؟ فهذا المثل مطابق لأحوالهم. بئس مثل القوم الذين كذبوا بآيات   الله الدالة على صدق رسولنا وصدق ما جاء به. { وَٱللَّهُ لاَ يَهْدِي   ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } أي: لا يرشدهم إلى مصالحهم ما دام الظلم لهم   وصفاً والعناد لهم نعتاً، ومن ظلم اليهود وعنادهم، أنهم يعلمون أنهم على   باطل، ويزعمون أنهم على حق، وأنهم أولياء الله من دون الناس. ولهذا أمر   الله رسوله، أن يقول لهم: إن كنتم صادقين في زعمكم أنكم على الحق، وأولياء   الله: { فَتَمَنَّوُاْ ٱلْمَوْتَ } وهذا أمر خفيف، فإنهم لو علموا أنهم  على  حق لما توقفوا عن هذا التحدي الذي جعله الله دليلاً على صدقهم إن  تمنوه،  وكذبهم إن لم يتمنوه، ولما لم يقع منهم مع الإعلان لهم بذلك، علم  أنهم  عالمون ببطلان ما هم عليه وفساده، ولهذا قال: { وَلاَ يَتَمَنَّونَهُ   أَبَداً بِمَا قَدَّمَتْ أَيْديهِمْ } من الذنوب والمعاصي التي يستوحشون  من  الموت من أجلها، { وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِٱلظَّالِمِينَ } فلا يمكن أن  يخفى  عليه من ظلمهم شيء، هذا وإن كانوا لا يتمنون الموت بما قدمت أيديهم، و   يفرون منه [غاية الفرار]، فإن ذلك لا ينجيهم، بل لا بد أن يلاقيهم الموت   الذي قد حتمه الله على العباد وكتبه عليهم. ثم بعد الموت واستكمال الآجال،   يرد الخلق كلهم يوم القيامة إلى عالم الغيب والشهادة، فينبئهم بما كانوا   يعملون، من خير وشر، قليل وكثير.

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِذَا نُودِيَ لِلصَّلاَةِ مِن يَوْمِ ٱلْجُمُعَةِ   فَٱسْعَوْاْ إِلَىٰ ذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ وَذَرُواْ ٱلْبَيْعَ ذَلِكُمْ خَيْرٌ   لَّكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } 9 { فَإِذَا   قُضِيَتِ ٱلصَّلاَةُ فَٱنتَشِرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَٱبْتَغُواْ مِن فَضْلِ   ٱللَّهِ وَٱذْكُرُواْ ٱللَّهَ كَثِيراً لَّعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } 10 { وَإِذَا   رَأَوْاْ تِجَارَةً أَوْ لَهْواً ٱنفَضُّوۤاْ إِلَيْهَا وَتَرَكُوكَ   قَآئِماً قُلْ مَا عِندَ ٱللَّهِ خَيْرٌ مِّنَ ٱللَّهْوِ وَمِنَ   ٱلتِّجَارَةِ وَٱللَّهُ خَيْرُ ٱلرَّازِقِينَ }11
*

يأمر   تعالى عباده المؤمنين بالحضور لصلاة الجمعة والمبادرة إليها، من حين  ينادى  لها والسعي إليها، والمراد بالسعي هنا: المبادرة إليها والاهتمام  لها،  وجعلها أهم الأشغال، لا العَدوُ الذي قد نهي عنه عند المضي إلى  الصلاة،  وقوله: { وَذَرُواْ ٱلْبَيْعَ } أي: اتركوا البيع، إذا نودي  للصلاة، وامضوا  إليها. فإن ذلكم خير لكم من اشتغالكم بالبيع، وتفويتكم  الصلاة الفريضة  التي هي من آكد الفروض. { إِن كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } أن ما  عند الله خير  وأبقى، وأن من آثر الدنيا على الدين، فقد خسر الخسارة  الحقيقية، من حيث ظن  أنه يربح، وهذا الأمر بترك البيع مؤقت مدة الصلاة، {  فَإِذَا قُضِيَتِ  ٱلصَّلاَةُ فَٱنتَشِرُواْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } لطلب المكاسب  والتجارات، ولما كان  الاشتغال في التجارة مظنة الغفلة عن ذكر الله، أمر  الله بالإكثار من ذكره،  فقال: { وَٱذْكُرُواْ ٱللَّهَ كَثِيراً } أي في  حال قيامكم وقعودكم وعلى  جنوبكم، { لَّعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ } فإن  الإكثار من ذكر الله أكبر أسباب  الفلاح. { وَإِذَا رَأَوْاْ تِجَارَةً  أَوْ لَهْواً ٱنفَضُّوۤاْ إِلَيْهَا }  أي: خرجوا من المسجد، حرصاً على ذلك  اللهو و [تلك] التجارة، وتركوا الخير،  { وَتَرَكُوكَ قَآئِماً } تخطب  الناس، وذلك: [في] يوم جمعةٍ بينما النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم يخطب الناس،  إذ قدم المدينة عير تحمل تجارة، فلما سمع  الناس بها وهم في المسجد، انفضوا  من المسجد، وتركوا النبي صلى الله عليه  وسلم يخطب استعجالاً لما لا ينبغي  أن يستعجل له، وترك أدب، { قُلْ مَا  عِندَ ٱللَّهِ } من الأجر والثواب،  لمن لازم الخير وصبر نفسه على عبادة  ربه.
 { خَيْرٌ مِّنَ ٱللَّهْوِ وَمِنَ ٱلتِّجَارَةِ } التي، وإن حصل منها  بعض  المقاصد، فإن ذلك قليل منغص، مفوت لخير الآخرة، وليس الصبر على طاعة  الله  مفوتاً للرزق، فإن الله خير الرازقين، فمن اتقى الله رزقه من حيث لا   يحتسب. وفي هذه الآيات فوائد عديدة: منها: أن الجمعة فريضة على جميع   المؤمنين، يجب عليهم السعي لها، والمبادرة والاهتمام بشأنها. ومنها: أن   الخطبتين يوم الجمعة فريضتان يجب حضورهما، لأنه فسر الذكر هنا بالخطبتين،   فأمر الله بالمضي إليه والسعي له. ومنها: مشروعية النداء ليوم الجمعة   والأمر به. ومنها: النهى عن البيع والشراء بعد نداء الجمعة، وتحريم ذلك،   وما ذاك إلا لأنه يفوت الواجب ويشغل عنه، فدل ذلك على أن كل أمر ولو كان   مباحاً في الأصل، إذا كان ينشأ عنه تفويت واجب، فإنه لا يجوز في تلك الحال.   ومنها: الأمر بحضور الخطبتين يوم الجمعة، وذم من لم يحضرهما، ومن لازم  ذلك  الإنصات لهما. ومنها: أنه ينبغي للعبد المقبل على عبادة الله، وقت  دواعي  النفس لحضور اللهو [والتجارات] والشهوات، أن يذكرها بما عند الله من   الخيرات، وما لمؤثر رضاه على هواه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (592) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المنافقون)
من (1)الى (11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المنافقون
**{ إِذَا   جَآءَكَ ٱلْمُنَافِقُونَ قَالُواْ نَشْهَدُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ   وَٱللَّهُ يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ لَرَسُولُهُ وَٱللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّ   ٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ لَكَاذِبُونَ } 1 { ٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ أَيْمَانَهُمْ جُنَّةً فَصَدُّواْ عَن سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ إِنَّهُمْ سَآءَ مَا كَانُواْ يَعْمَلُونَ } 2 { ذَلِكَ بِأَنَّهُمْ آمَنُواّ ثُمَّ كَفَرُوا فَطُبِعَ عَلَىٰ قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يَفْقَهُونَ } 3 { وَإِذَا   رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبُكَ أَجْسَامُهُمْ وَإِن يَقُولُواْ تَسْمَعْ   لِقَوْلِهِمْ كَأَنَّهُمْ خُشُبٌ مُّسَنَّدَةٌ يَحْسَبُونَ كُلَّ صَيْحَةٍ   عَلَيْهِمْ هُمُ ٱلْعَدُوُّ فَٱحْذَرْهُمْ قَاتَلَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ أَنَّى   يُؤْفَكُونَ } 4 { وَإِذَا   قِيلَ لَهُمْ تَعَالَوْاْ يَسْتَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ رَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ لَوَّوْاْ   رُءُوسَهُمْ وَرَأَيْتَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ وَهُم مُّسْتَكْبِرُون  َ } 5 { سَوَآءٌ   عَلَيْهِمْ أَسْتَغْفَرْتَ لَهُمْ أَمْ لَمْ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ لَن   يَغْفِرَ ٱللَّهُ لَهُمْ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ   ٱلْفَـٰسِقِينَ }6
*

لما   قدم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم المدينة، وكثر المسلمون في المدينة واعتز   الإسلام بها، صار أناس من أهلها من الأوس والخزرج، يظهرون الإيمان ويبطنون   الكفر، ليبقى جاههم، وتحقن دماؤهم، وتسلم أموالهم، فذكر الله من أوصافهم  ما  به يعرفون، لكي يحذر العباد منهم، ويكونوا منهم على بصيرة، فقال: {  إِذَا  جَآءَكَ ٱلْمُنَافِقُونَ قَالُواْ } على وجه الكذب: { نَشْهَدُ  إِنَّكَ  لَرَسُولُ ٱللَّهِ } وهذه الشهادة من المنافقين على وجه الكذب  والنفاق، مع  أنه لا حاجة لشهادتهم في تأييد رسوله، فإن { وَٱللَّهُ  يَعْلَمُ إِنَّكَ  لَرَسُولُهُ وَٱللَّهُ يَشْهَدُ إِنَّ ٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ  لَكَاذِبُونَ } في  قولهم ودعواهم، وأن ذلك ليس بحقيقة منهم. {  ٱتَّخَذُوۤاْ أَيْمَانَهُمْ  جُنَّةً } أي: ترساً يتترسون بها من نسبتهم  إلى النفاق. فصدوا عن سبيله  بأنفسهم، وصدوا غيرهم ممن يخفى عليه حالهم، {  إِنَّهُمْ سَآءَ مَا كَانُواْ  يَعْمَلُونَ } حيث أظهروا الإيمان وأبطنوا  الكفر، وأقسموا على ذلك وأوهموا  صدقهم، { ذَلِكَ } الذي زين لهم النفاق {  بـِ } سبب { أَنَّهُمْ } لا  يثبتون على الإيمان. بل { آمَنُواْ ثُمَّ  كَفَرُوا فَطُبِعَ عَلَىٰ  قُلُوبِهِمْ فَهُمْ لاَ يَفْقَهُونَ } بحيث لا  يدخلها الخير أبدًا، {  فَهُمْ لاَ يَفْقَهُونَ } ما ينفعهم، ولا يعون ما  يعود بمصالحهم، { وَإِذَا  رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبُكَ أَجْسَامُهُمْ } من  روائها ونضارتها، { وَإِن  يَقُولُواْ تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ } أي: من حسن  منطقهم تستلذ لاستماعه،  فأجسامهم وأقوالهم معجبة، ولكن ليس وراء ذلك من  الأخلاق الفاضلة والهدى  الصالح، شيء، ولهذا قال: { كَأَنَّهُمْ خُشُبٌ  مُّسَنَّدَةٌ } لا منفعة  فيها، ولا ينال منها إلا الضرر المحض، {  يَحْسَبُونَ كُلَّ صَيْحَةٍ  عَلَيْهِمْ } وذلك لجبنهم وفزعهم وضعف قلوبهم،  والريب الذي في قلوبهم  يخافون أن يطلع عليهم. فهؤلاء { هُمُ ٱلْعَدُوُّ }  على الحقيقة، لأن العدو  البارز المتميز أهون من العدو الذي لا يشعر به،  وهو مخادع ماكر، يزعم أنه  وَلي، وهو العدو المبين، { فَٱحْذَرْهُمْ  قَاتَلَهُمُ ٱللَّهُ أَنَّى  يُؤْفَكُونَ } أي: كيف يصرفون عن الدين  الإسلامي بعد ما تبينت أدلته،  واتضحت معالمه، إلى الكفر الذي لا يفيدهم  إلا الخسار والشقاء { وَإِذَا  قِيلَ } لهؤلاء المنافقين { تَعَالَوْاْ  يَسْتَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ رَسُولُ  ٱللَّهِ } عما صدر منكم، لتحسن أحوالكم،  وتقبل أعمالكم، امتنعوا من ذلك أشد  الامتناع، و { لَوَّوْاْ رُءُوسَهُمْ }  امتناعاً من طلب الدعاء من الرسول،  { وَرَأَيْتَهُمْ يَصُدُّونَ } عن  الحق بغضاً له { وَهُم مُّسْتَكْبِرُون  َ  } عن اتباعه بغياً وعناداً، فهذه  حالهم عندما يدعون إلى طلب الدعاء من  الرسول، وهذا من لطف الله وكرامته  لرسوله، حيث لم يأتوا إليه، فيستغفر لهم،  فإنه سواء استغفر لهم أم لم  يستغفر لهم فلن يغفر الله لهم، وذلك لأنهم قوم  فاسقون، خارجون عن طاعة  الله، مؤثرون للكفر على الإيمان، فلذلك لا ينفع  فيهم استغفار الرسول، لو  استغفر لهم كما قال تعالى:*{ ٱسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ أَوْ لاَ تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ إِن تَسْتَغْفِرْ لَهُمْ سَبْعِينَ مَرَّةً فَلَن يَغْفِرَ ٱللَّهُ لَهُمْ }* [التوبة: 80] { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ لاَ يَهْدِي ٱلْقَوْمَ ٱلْفَـٰسِقِينَ }.
*{ هُمُ   ٱلَّذِينَ يَقُولُونَ لاَ تُنفِقُواْ عَلَىٰ مَنْ عِندَ رَسُولِ ٱللَّهِ   حَتَّىٰ يَنفَضُّواْ وَلِلَّهِ خَزَآئِنُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ   وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ لاَ يَفْقَهُونَ } 7 { يَقُولُونَ   لَئِن رَّجَعْنَآ إِلَى ٱلْمَدِينَةِ لَيُخْرِجَنَّ ٱلأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا   ٱلأَذَلَّ وَلِلَّهِ ٱلْعِزَّةُ وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ   وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ }8
*

وهذا   من شدة عداوتهم للنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم والمسلمين، لما رأوا اجتماع   أصحابه وائتلافهم، ومسارعتهم في مرضاة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، قالوا   بزعمهم الفاسد: { لاَ تُنفِقُواْ عَلَىٰ مَنْ عِندَ رَسُولِ ٱللَّهِ   حَتَّىٰ يَنفَضُّواْ } فإنهم - بزعمهم - لولا أموال المنافقين ونفقاتهم   عليهم، لما اجتمعوا في نصرة دين الله، وهذا من أعجب العجب، أن يدعى هؤلاء   المنافقون الذين هم أحرص الناس على خذلان الدين، وأذية المسلمين، مثل هذه   الدعوى، التي لا تروج إلا على من لا علم له بحقائق الأمور ولهذا قال الله   رداً لقولهم: { وَلِلَّهِ خَزَآئِنُ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } فيؤتي   الرزق من يشاء، ويمنعه من يشاء، وييسر الأسباب لمن يشاء، ويعسرها على من   يشاء، { وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ لاَ يَفْقَهُونَ } فلذلك قالوا تلك   المقالة، التي مضمونها أن خزائن الرزق في أيديهم، وتحت مشيئتهم. {   يَقُولُونَ لَئِن رَّجَعْنَآ إِلَى ٱلْمَدِينَةِ لَيُخْرِجَنَّ ٱلأَعَزُّ   مِنْهَا ٱلأَذَلَّ } وذلك في غزوة المريسيع، حين صار بين بعض المهاجرين   والأنصار بعض كلام كدر الخواطر، ظهر حينئذ نفاق المنافقين، وأظهروا ما في   نفوسهم. وقال كبيرهم، عبد الله بن أُبّي بن سلول: ما مثلنا ومثل هؤلاء -   يعني المهاجرين - إلا كما قال القائل: " غذ كلبك يأكلك ". وقال: لئن رجعنا   إلى المدينة { لَيُخْرِجَنَّ ٱلأَعَزُّ مِنْهَا ٱلأَذَلَّ } بزعمه أنه هو   وإخوانه من المنافقين الأعزون، وأن رسول الله ومن معه هم الأذلون، والأمر   بعكس ما قال هذا المنافق، فلهذا قال [تعالى:] { وَلِلَّهِ ٱلْعِزَّةُ   وَلِرَسُولِهِ وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ } فهم الأعزاء، والمنافقون وإخوانهم من   الكفار [هم] الأذلاء. { وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱلْمُنَافِقِينَ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ }   [ذلك] فلذلك زعموا أنهم الأعزاء، اغتراراً بما هم عليه من الباطل، ثم قال   تعالى: { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تُلْهِكُمْ أَمْوَالُكُمْ   وَلاَ أَوْلاَدُكُمْ... }.

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تُلْهِكُمْ أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَلاَ أَوْلاَدُكُمْ  عَن  ذِكْرِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ  ٱلْخَاسِرُونَ } 9 { وَأَنفِقُواْ   مِن مَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ أَحَدَكُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ   فَيَقُولَ رَبِّ لَوْلاۤ أَخَّرْتَنِيۤ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ فَأَصَّدَّقَ   وَأَكُن مِّنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } 10 { وَلَن يُؤَخِّرَ ٱللَّهُ نَفْساً إِذَا جَآءَ أَجَلُهَآ وَٱللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ }11
*

يأمر   تعالى عباده المؤمنين بالإكثار من ذكره، فإن في ذلك الربح والفلاح،   والخيرات الكثيرة، وينهاهم أن تشغلهم أموالهم وأولادهم عن ذكره، فإن محبة   المال والأولاد مجبولة عليها أكثر النفوس، فتقدمها على محبة الله، وفي ذلك   الخسارة العظيمة، ولهذا قال تعالى: { وَمَن يَفْعَلْ ذَلِكَ } أي: يلهه   ماله وولده، عن ذكر الله { فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْخَاسِرُونَ } للسعادة   الأبدية، والنعيم المقيم، لأنهم آثروا ما يفنى على ما يبقى، قال تعالى:*{ إِنَّمَآ أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَٱللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ }* [التغابن:   15]. وقوله: { وَأَنفِقُواْ مِن مَّا رَزَقْنَاكُمْ } يدخل في هذا،   النفقات الواجبة، من الزكاة والكفارات، ونفقة الزوجات، والمماليك، ونحو   ذلك، والنفقات المستحبة، كبذل المال في جميع المصالح، وقال: { مِن مَّا   رَزَقْنَاكُمْ } ليدل ذلك على أنه تعالى، لم يكلف العباد من النفقة ما   يعنتهم ويشق عليهم، بل أمرهم بإخراج جزء مما رزقهم الله الذي يسره لهم ويسر   لهم أسبابه. فليشكروا الذي أعطاهم، بمواساة إخوانهم المحتاجين، وليبادروا   بذلك، الموت الذي إذا جاء، لم يمكّن العبد أن يأتي بمثقال ذرة من الخير،   ولهذا قال: { مِّن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَ أَحَدَكُمُ ٱلْمَوْتُ فَيَقُولَ }   متحسراً على ما فرَّط في وقت الإمكان، سائلاً الرجعة التي هي محال: {  رَبِّ  لَوْلاۤ أَخَّرْتَنِيۤ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ قَرِيبٍ } أي: لأتدارك ما  فَرَّطْتَ  فيه، { فَأَصَّدَّقَ } من مالي، ما به أنجو من العذاب، وأستحق  به جزيل  الثواب، { وَأَكُن مِّنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } بأداء المأمورات كلها،  واجتناب  المنهيات، ويدخل في هذا، الحج وغيره، وهذا السؤال والتمني، قد فات  وقته،  ولا يمكن تداركه، ولهذا قال: { وَلَن يُؤَخِّرَ ٱللَّهُ نَفْساً  إِذَا  جَآءَ أَجَلُهَآ } المحتوم لها { وَٱللَّهُ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ } من  خير وشر، فيجازيكم على ما علمه منكم، من النيات  والأعمال.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (593) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة التغابن)
من (1)الى (10)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة التغابن
**{ يُسَبِّحُ لِلَّهِ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَا فِي ٱلأَرْضِ لَهُ ٱلْمُلْكُ وَلَهُ ٱلْحَمْدُ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } 1 { هُوَ ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَكُمْ فَمِنكُمْ كَافِرٌ وَمِنكُمْ مُّؤْمِنٌ وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ } 2 { خَلَقَ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ بِٱلْحَقِّ وَصَوَّرَكُمْ فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ وَإِلَيْهِ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } 3 { يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَيَعْلَمُ مَا تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ }4
*

هذه    الآيات [الكريمات]، مشتملات على جملة كثيرة واسعة، من أوصاف الباري    العظيمة، فذكر كمال ألوهيته تعالى، وسعة غناه، وافتقار جميع الخلائق إليه،    وتسبيح من في السماوات والأرض بحمد ربها، وأن الملك كله لله، فلا يخرج    مخلوق عن ملكه، والحمد كله له، حمد على ما له من صفات الكمال، وحمد على ما    أوجده من الأشياء، وحمد على ما شرعه من الأحكام، وأسداه من النعم. وقدرته    شاملة، لا يخرج عنها موجود، فلا يعجزه شيء يريده، وذكر أنه خلق العباد،    وجعل منهم المؤمن والكافر، فإيمانهم وكفرهم كله بقضاء الله وقدره، وهو  الذي   شاء ذلك منهم، بأن جعل لهم قدرة وإرادة، بها يتمكنون من كل ما  يريدون من   الأمر والنهي، { وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ بَصِيرٌ }. فلما  ذكر خلق   الإنسان المكلف المأمور المنهي، ذكر خلق باقي المخلوقات، فقال: {  خَلَقَ   ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضَ } أي: أجرامهما، [وجميع] ما فيهما  فأحسن خلقهما، {   بِٱلْحَقِّ } أي: بالحكمة والغاية المقصودة له تعالى، {  وَصَوَّرَكُمْ   فَأَحْسَنَ صُوَرَكُمْ } كما قال تعالى:*{ لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنسَانَ فِيۤ أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ }* [التين:    4] فالإنسان أحسن المخلوقات صورة، وأبهاها منظراً. { وَإِلَيْهِ    ٱلْمَصِيرُ } أي: المرجع يوم القيامة، فيجازيكم على إيمانكم وكفركم،    ويسألكم عن النِّعم والنعيم، الذي أولاكموه، هل قمتم بشكره، أم لم تقوموا    بشكره؟ ثم ذكر عموم علمه، فقال: { يَعْلَمُ مَا فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ    وَٱلأَرْضِ } أي: من السرائر والظواهر، والغيب والشهادة. { وَيَعْلَمُ مَا    تُسِرُّونَ وَمَا تُعْلِنُونَ وَٱللَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ }  أي:   بما فيها من الأسرار الطيبة، والخبايا الخبيثة، والنيات الصالحة،   والمقاصد  الفاسدة، فإذا كان عليماً بذات الصدور، تعين على العاقل البصير،   أن يحرص  ويجتهد في حفظ باطنه، من الأخلاق الرذيلة، واتصافه بالأخلاق   الجميلة.

*{ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَبَأُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِن قَبْلُ فَذَاقُواْ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهِمْ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } 5 { ذَلِكَ    بِأَنَّهُ كَانَت تَّأْتِيهِمْ رُسُلُهُم بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ فَقَالُوۤاْ    أَبَشَرٌ يَهْدُونَنَا فَكَفَرُواْ وَتَوَلَّواْ وَّٱسْتَغْنَىٰ ٱللَّهُ    وَٱللَّهُ غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ }6
*

لما    ذكر تعالى من أوصافه الكاملة العظيمة، ما به يعرف ويعبد، ويبذل الجهد في    مرضاته، وتجتنب مساخطه، أخبر بما فعل بالأمم السابقين، والقرون الماضين،    الذين لم تزل أنباؤهم يتحدث بها المتأخرون، ويخبر بها الصادقون، وأنهم  حين   جاءتهم الرسل بالحق، كذبوهم وعاندوهم، فأذاقهم الله وبال أمرهم في  الدنيا،   وأخزاهم فيها، { وَلَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } في [الدار] الآخرة،  ولهذا  ذكر  السبب في هذه العقوبة فقال: { ذَلِكَ } النكال والوبال، الذي  أحللناه  بهم {  كَانَت تَّأْتِيهِمْ رُسُلُهُم بِٱلْبَيِّنَاتِ } أي:  بالآيات  الواضحات،  الدالة على الحق والباطل، فاشمأزوا واستكبروا على  رسلهم،  فقالوا: {  أَبَشَرٌ يَهْدُونَنَا } أي: فليس لهم فضل علينا، ولأي:  شيء  خصهم الله  دوننا، كما قال في الآية الأخرى:*{ قَالَتْ لَهُمْ رُسُلُهُمْ إِن نَّحْنُ إِلاَّ بَشَرٌ مِّثْلُكُمْ وَلَـٰكِنَّ ٱللَّهَ يَمُنُّ عَلَىٰ مَن يَشَآءُ مِنْ عِبَادِهِ }* [إبراهيم:    11] فهم حجروا فضل الله ومنته على أنبيائه أن يكونوا رسلاً للخلق،    واستكبروا عن الانقياد لهم، فابتلوا بعبادة الأحجار والأشجار ونحوها {    فَكَفَرُواْ } بالله { وَتَوَلَّواْ } عن طاعة الله، { وَّٱسْتَغْنَىٰ    ٱللَّهُ } عنهم، فلا يبالي بهم، ولا يضره ضلالهم شيئاً، { وَٱللَّهُ    غَنِيٌّ حَمِيدٌ } أي: هو الغني، الذي له الغنى التام المطلق، من جميع    الوجوه، الحميد في أقواله وأفعاله وأوصافه.
*{ زَعَمَ    ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُوۤاْ أَن لَّن يُبْعَثُواْ قُلْ بَلَىٰ وَرَبِّي    لَتُبْعَثُنَّ ثُمَّ لَتُنَبَّؤُنَّ بِمَا عَمِلْتُمْ وَذَلِكَ عَلَى    ٱللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ }7
*

يخبر    تعالى عن عناد الكافرين، وزعمهم الباطل، وتكذيبهم بالبعث بغير علم ولا   هدى  ولا كتاب منير، فأمر أشرف خلقه، أن يقسم بربه على بعثهم، وجزائهم   بأعمالهم  الخبيثة، وتكذيبهم بالحق، { وَذَلِكَ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ يَسِيرٌ }   فإنه وإن  كان عسيراً، بل متعذراً بالنسبة إلى الخلق، فإن قواهم كلهم لو   اجتمعت على  إحياء ميت [واحد]، ما قدروا على ذلك. وأما الله تعالى، فإنه   إذا أراد أمراً  فإنما يقول له كن فيكون، قال تعالى:*{ وَنُفِخَ    فِي ٱلصُّورِ فَصَعِقَ مَن فِي ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَمَن فِي ٱلأَرْضِ إِلاَّ    مَن شَآءَ ٱللَّهُ ثُمَّ نُفِخَ فِيهِ أُخْرَىٰ فَإِذَا هُمْ قِيَامٌ    يَنظُرُونَ }* [الزمر: 68].

*{ فَآمِنُواْ بِٱللَّهِ وَرَسُولِهِ وَٱلنّورِ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنزَلْنَا وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }8
*

لما    ذكر تعالى إنكار من أنكر البعث، وأن ذلك [منهم] موجب كفرهم بالله  وآياته،   أمر بما يعصم من الهلكة والشقاء، وهو الإيمان بالله ورسوله  وكتابه، وسماه   الله نوراً، فإن النور ضد الظلمة، وما في الكتاب الذي  أنزله الله من   الأحكام والشرائع والأخبار، أنوار يهتدى بها في ظلمات  الجهل المدلهمة،   ويمشى بها في حندس الليل البهيم، وما سوى الاهتداء بكتاب  الله، فهي علوم   ضررها أكثر من نفعها، وشرها أكثر من خيرها، بل لا خير  فيها ولا نفع، إلا ما   وافق ما جاءت به الرسل، والإيمان بالله ورسوله  وكتابه، يقتضي الجزم  التام،  واليقين الصادق بها، والعمل بمقتضى ذلك  التصديق، من امتثال  الأوامر،  واجتناب المناهي، { وَٱللَّهُ بِمَا  تَعْمَلُونَ خَبِيرٌ }  فيجازيكم  بأعمالكم الصالحة والسيئة.

*{ يَوْمَ    يَجْمَعُكُمْ لِيَوْمِ ٱلْجَمْعِ ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلتَّغَابُنِ وَمَن    يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً يُكَفِّرْ عَنْهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِ    وَيُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ    فِيهَآ أَبَداً ذَلِكَ ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْعَظِيمُ } 9 { وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَكَذَّبُواْ بِآيَٰتِنَآ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَصْحَٰبُ ٱلنَّارِ خَٰلِدِينَ فِيهَا وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ }10
*

يعني:    اذكروا يوم الجمع الذي يجمع الله به الأولين والآخرين، ويقفهم موقفاً    هائلاً عظيماً، وينبئهم بما عملوا، فحينئذ يظهر الفرق والتفاوت بين    الخلائق، ويُرْفعُ أقوامٌ إلى أعلى عليين، في الغرف العاليات، والمنازل    المرتفعات، المشتملة على جميع اللذات والشهوات، ويخفض أقوامٌ إلى أسفل    سافلين، محل الهم والغم، والحزن، والعذاب الشديد، وذلك نتيجة ما قدموه    لأنفسهم، وأسلفوه أيام حياتهم، ولهذا قال: { ذَلِكَ يَوْمُ ٱلتَّغَابُنِ }.    أي: يظهر فيه التغابن والتفاوت بين الخلائق، ويغبن المؤمنون الفاسقين،    ويعرف المجرمون أنهم على غير شيء، وأنهم هم الخاسرون، فكأنه قيل: بأي شيء    يحصل الفلاح والشقاء والنعيم والعذاب؟ فذكر تعالى أسباب ذلك بقوله: {  وَمَن   يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ } [أي:] إيماناً تاماً شاملاً لجميع ما أمر الله    بالإيمان به، { وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً } من الفرائض والنوافل، من أداء  حقوق   الله وحقوق عباده. { يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا    ٱلأَنْهَارُ } فيها ما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، وتختاره الأرواح، وتحن    إليه القلوب، ويكون نهاية كل مرغوب، { خَالِدِينَ فِيهَآ أَبَداً ذَلِكَ    ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْعَظِيمُ }  { وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَكَذَّبُواْ  بِآيَٰتِنَآ   } أي: كفروا [بها] من غير مستند شرعي ولا عقلي، بل جاءتهم  الأدلة   والبينات، فكذبوا بها، وعاندوا ما دلت عليه. { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ  أَصْحَٰبُ   ٱلنَّارِ خَٰلِدِينَ فِيهَا وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } لأنها جمعت  كل بؤس وشدة،   وشقاء وعذاب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (594) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة التغابن)
من (11)الى (18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة التغابن
**{ مَآ أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ يَهْدِ قَلْبَهُ وَٱللَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عَلِيمٌ } 11 { وَأَطِيعُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ ٱلرَّسُولَ فَإِن تَولَّيْتُمْ فَإِنَّمَا عَلَىٰ رَسُولِنَا ٱلْبَلاَغُ ٱلْمُبِينُ } 12 { ٱللَّهُ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ }13
*

يقول    تعالى: { مَآ أَصَابَ مِن مُّصِيبَةٍ إِلاَّ بِإِذْنِ ٱللَّهِ } هذا عام    لجميع المصائب، في النفس، والمال، والولد، والأحباب، ونحوهم، فجميع ما   أصاب  العباد فبقضاء الله وقدره، قد سبق بذلك علم الله [تعالى]، وجرى به   قلمه،  ونفذت به مشيئته، واقتضته حكمته، والشأن كل الشأن، هل يقوم العبد   بالوظيفة  التي عليه في هذا المقام، أم لا يقوم بها؟ فإن قام بها، فله   الثواب الجزيل،  والأجر الجميل، في الدنيا والآخرة، فإذا آمن أنها من عند   الله، فرضي بذلك،  وسلم لأمره، هدى الله قلبه، فاطمأن ولم ينزعج عند   المصائب، كما يجري لمن  لم يهد الله قلبه، بل يرزقه الثبات عند ورودها   والقيام بموجب الصبر، فيحصل  له بذلك ثواب عاجل، مع ما يدخر الله له يوم   الجزاء من الثواب، كما قال  تعالى:*{ إِنَّمَا يُوَفَّى ٱلصَّابِرُونَ أَجْرَهُمْ بِغَيْرِ حِسَابٍ }* [الزمر:    10] وعلم من هذا أن من لم يؤمن بالله عند ورود المصائب، بأن لم يلحظ  قضاء   الله وقدره، بل وقف مع مجرد الأسباب، أنه يخذل، ويكله الله إلى  نفسه،  وإذا  وكل العبد إلى نفسه، فالنفس ليس عندها إلا الجزع والهلع الذي  هو  عقوبة  عاجلة على العبد، قبل عقوبة الآخرة، على ما فرط في واجب الصبر.  هذا  ما  يتعلق بقوله: { وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ يَهْدِ قَلْبَهُ } في  مقام  المصائب  الخاص، وأما ما يتعلق بها من حيث العموم اللفظي، فإن الله  أخبر أن  كل من  آمن أي: الإيمان المأمور به من الإيمان بالله وملائكته  وكتبه ورسله  واليوم  الآخر والقدر خيره وشره، وصدق إيمانه بما يقتضيه  الإيمان من  القيام بلوازمه  وواجباته، أن هذا السبب الذي قام به العبد  أكبر سبب لهداية  الله له في  أحواله وأقواله وأفعاله، وفي علمه وعمله.  وهذا أفضل جزاء  يعطيه الله لأهل  الإيمان، كما قال تعالى في الأخبار: أن  المؤمنين يثبتهم  الله في الحياة  الدنيا وفي الآخرة. وأصل الثبات: ثبات  القلب وصبره، ويقينه  عند ورود كل  فتنة، فقال:*{ يُثَبِّتُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ بِٱلْقَوْلِ ٱلثَّابِتِ فِي ٱلْحَيَاةِ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَفِي ٱلآخِرَةِ }* [إبراهيم:    27] فأهل الإيمان أهدى الناس قلوباً، وأثبتهم عند المزعجات والمقلقات،    وذلك لما معهم من الإيمان. [وقوله:] { وَأَطِيعُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَأَطِيعُواْ    ٱلرَّسُولَ } أي: في امتثال أمرهما، واجتناب نهيهما، فإن طاعة الله وطاعة    رسوله، مدار السعادة، وعنوان الفلاح، { فَإِن تَولَّيْتُمْ } [أي] عن  طاعة   الله وطاعة رسوله، { فَإِنَّمَا عَلَىٰ رَسُولِنَا ٱلْبَلاَغُ  ٱلْمُبِينُ }   أي: يبلغكم ما أرسل به إليكم، بلاغاً يبين لكم ويتضح وتقوم  به عليكم   الحجة، وليس بيده من هدايتكم، ولا من حسابكم من شيء، وإنما  يحاسبكم على   القيام بطاعة الله وطاعة رسوله، أو عدم ذلك، عالم الغيب  والشهادة. {   ٱللَّهُ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ } أي: هو المستحق للعبادة  والألوهية، فكل   معبود سواه فباطل، { وَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَلْيَتَوَكَّلِ  ٱلْمُؤْمِنُونَ }   أي: فيلعتمدوا عليه في كل أمر نابهم، وفيما يريدون  القيام به، فإنه لا   يتيسر أمر من الأمور إلا بالله، ولا سبيل إلى ذلك إلا  بالاعتماد على الله،   ولا يتم الاعتماد على الله، حتى يحسن العبد ظنه  بربه، ويثق به في كفايته   الأمر الذي اعتمد عليه به، وبحسب إيمان العبد  يكون توكله، فكلما قوي   الإيمان قوي التوكل.
*{ يٰأَيُّهَا    ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُوۤاْ إِنَّ مِنْ أَزْوَاجِكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدِكُمْ عَدُوّاً    لَّكُمْ فَٱحْذَرُوهُمْ وَإِن تَعْفُواْ وَتَصْفَحُواْ وَتَغْفِرُواْ    فَإِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 14 { إِنَّمَآ أَمْوَالُكُمْ وَأَوْلاَدُكُمْ فِتْنَةٌ وَٱللَّهُ عِنْدَهُ أَجْرٌ عَظِيمٌ }15
*

هذا    تحذير من الله للمؤمنين، من الاغترار بالأزواج والأولاد، فإن بعضهم عدو    لكم، والعدو هو الذي يريد لك الشر، ووظيفتك الحذر ممن هذه وصفه، والنفس    مجبولة على محبة الأزواج والأولاد، فنصح تعالى عباده أن توجب لهم هذه    المحبة الانقياد لمطالب الأزواج والأولاد، ولو كان فيها ما فيها من المحذور    الشرعي، ورغبهم في امتثال أوامره، وتقديم مرضاته بما عنده من الأجر   العظيم  المشتمل على المطالب العالية والمحاب الغالية، وأن يؤثروا الآخرة   على  الدنيا الفانية المنقضية، ولما كان النهي عن طاعة الأزواج والأولاد،   فيما  هو ضرر على العبد، والتحذير من ذلك، قد يوهم الغلظة عليهم وعقابهم،   أمر  تعالى بالحذر منهم، والصفح عنهم والعفو، فإن في ذلك، من المصالح ما لا   يمكن  حصره، فقال: { وَإِن تَعْفُواْ وَتَصْفَحُواْ وَتَغْفِرُواْ  فَإِنَّ   ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } لأن الجزاء من جنس العمل. فمن عفا  عفا الله   عنه، ومن صفح صفح الله عنه، ومن غفر غفر الله له، ومن عامل الله  فيما يحب،   وعامل عباده كما يحبون وينفعهم، نال محبة الله ومحبة عباده،  واستوثق له   أمره.

*{ فَٱتَّقُواْ    ٱللَّهَ مَا ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ وَٱسْمَعُواْ وَأَطِيعُواْ وَأَنْفِقُواْ    خَيْراً لأَنفُسِكُمْ وَمَن يُوقَ شُحَّ نَفْسِهِ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ    ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ } 16 { إِن تُقْرِضُواْ ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً يُضَاعِفْهُ لَكُمْ وَيَغْفِرْ لَكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ } 17 { عَالِمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَادَةِ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ }18
*

يأمر    تعالى بتقواه، التي هي امتثال أوامره واجتناب نواهيه، ويقيد ذلك    بالاستطاعة والقدرة. فهذه الآية تدل على أن كل واجب عجز عنه العبد، أنه    يسقط عنه، وأنه إذا قدر على بعض المأمور وعجز عن بعضه، فإنه يأتي بما يقدر    عليه، ويسقط عنه ما يعجز عنه، كما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " إذا أمرتكم بأمر فأتوا منه ما استطعتم ".* ويدخل    تحت هذه القاعدة الشرعية من الفروع، ما لا يدخل تحت الحصر، وقوله: {    وَٱسْمَعُواْ } أي: اسمعوا ما يعظكم الله به، وما يشرعه لكم من الأحكام،    واعلموا ذلك وانقادوا له، { وَأَطِيعُواْ } الله ورسوله في جميع أموركم، {    وَأَنْفِقُواْ } من النفقات الشرعية الواجبة والمستحبة، يكن ذلك الفعل   منكم  خيراً لكم في الدنيا والآخرة، فإن الخير كله في امتثال أوامر الله   تعالى،  وقبول نصائحه، والانقياد لشرعه، والشر كله، في مخالفة ذلك. ولكن   ثمَّ آفة  تمنع كثيراً من الناس، من النفقة المأمور بها، وهو الشح المجبولة   عليه أكثر  النفوس، فإنها تشح بالمال، وتحب وجوده، وتكره خروجه من اليد   غاية الكراهة.  فمن وقاه الله شرّ شح نفسه بأن سمحت نفسه بالإنفاق النافع   لها {  فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْمُفْلِحُونَ } لأنهم أدركوا المطلوب، ونجوا   من  المرهوب، بل لعل ذلك شامل لكل ما أمر به العبد، ونهي عنه، فإنه إن  كانت   نفسه شحيحة، لا تنقاد لما أمرت به، ولا تخرج ما قِبلها، لم يفلح، بل  خسر   الدنيا والآخرة، وإن كانت نفسه نفساً سمحة مطمئنة منشرحة لشرع الله،  طالبة   لمرضاة الله، فإنها ليس بينها وبين فعل ما كلفت به إلا العلم به،  ووصول   معرفته إليها، والبصيرة بأنه مُرضٍ لله تعالى، وبذلك تفلح وتنجح  وتفوز كل   الفوز. ثم رغّب تعالى في النفقة، فقال: { إِن تُقْرِضُواْ  ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً   حَسَناً } وهو كل نفقة كانت من الحلال، إذا قصد بها  العبد وجه الله تعالى   وطلب مرضاته، ووضعها في موضعها { يُضَاعِفْهُ  لَكُمْ } النفقة بعشر  أمثالها  إلى سبعمائة ضعف، إلى أضعاف كثيرة. { وَ }  مع المضاعفة أيضاً {  يَغْفِرْ  لَكُمْ } بسبب الإنفاق والصدقة ذنوبكم، فإن  الذنوب يكفرها الله  بالصدقات  والحسنات:*{ إِنَّ ٱلْحَسَنَاتِ يُذْهِبْنَ ٱلسَّـيِّئَاتِ }* [هود: 114]. { وَٱللَّهُ شَكُورٌ حَلِيمٌ } حليم لا يعاجل من عصاه، بل يمهله ولا يهمله،*{ وَلَوْ    يُؤَاخِذُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلنَّاسَ بِمَا كَسَبُواْ مَا تَرَكَ عَلَىٰ  ظَهْرِهَا   مِن دَآبَّةٍ وَلَـٰكِن يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى }* [فاطر:    45]. والله تعالى شكور يقبل من عباده اليسير من العمل، ويجازيهم عليه    الكثير من الأجر، ويشكر تعالى لمن تحمل من أجله المشاق والأثقال، وناء    بالتكاليف الثقال، ومن ترك شيئاً لله، عوضه الله خيراً منه. { عَالِمُ    ٱلْغَيْبِ وَٱلشَّهَادَةِ } أي: ما غاب عن العباد من الجنود التي لا يعلمها    إلا هو، وما يشاهدونه من المخلوقات، { ٱلْعَزِيزُ } الذي لا يغالب ولا    يمانع، الذي قهر كل الأشياء، { ٱلْحَكِيمُ } في خلقه وأمره، الذي يضع    الأشياء مواضعها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (595) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الطلاق)
من (1)الى (5)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الطلاق
**{ يٰأيُّهَا   ٱلنَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ ٱلنِّسَآءَ فَطَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ   وَأَحْصُواْ ٱلْعِدَّةَ وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ لاَ  تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ  مِن بُيُوتِهِنَّ وَلاَ يَخْرُجْنَ إِلاَّ أَن يَأْتِينَ  بِفَاحِشَةٍ  مُّبَيِّنَةٍ وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ ٱللَّهِ وَمَن يَتَعَدَّ  حُدُودَ ٱللَّهِ  فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ لاَ تَدْرِى لَعَلَّ ٱللَّهَ  يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ  ذَلِكَ أَمْراً } 1 { فَإِذَا   بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ   بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَأَشْهِدُواْ ذَوَىْ عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ وَأَقِيمُواْ   ٱلشَّهَادَةَ لِلَّهِ ذَلِكُمْ يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَن كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِٱللَّهِ   وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مَخْرَجاً } 2 { وَيَرْزُقْهُ   مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ يَحْتَسِبُ وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَهُوَ   حَسْبُهُ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بَالِغُ أَمْرِهِ قَدْ جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ لِكُلِّ   شَيْءٍ قَدْراً }3
*

يقول   تعالى مخاطباً لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم وللمؤمنين: { يٰأيُّهَا   ٱلنَّبِيُّ إِذَا طَلَّقْتُمُ ٱلنِّسَآءَ } أي: أردتم طلاقهن { فـَ }   التمسوا لطلاقهن الأمر المشروع، ولا تبادروا بالطلاق من حين يوجد سببه، من   غير مراعاة لأمر الله. بل { طَلِّقُوهُنَّ لِعِدَّتِهِنَّ } أي: لأجل   عدتهن، بأن يطلقها زوجها وهي طاهر، في طهر لم يجامعها فيه، فهذا الطلاق هو   الذي تكون العدة فيه واضحة بينة، بخلاف ما لو طلقها وهي حائض، فإنها لا   تحتسب تلك الحيضة التي وقع فيها الطلاق، وتطول عليها العدة بسبب ذلك، وكذلك   لو طلقها في طهر وطئ فيه، فإنه لا يؤمن حملها، فلا يتبين و [لا] يتضح بأي   عدة تعتد، وأمر تعالى بإحصاء العدة، أي: ضبطها بالحيض إن كانت تحيض، أو   بالأشهر إن لم تكن تحيض، وليست حاملاً فإن في إحصائها أداء لحق الله، وحق   الزوج المطلق، وحق من سيتزوجها بَعْدُ، [وحقها في النفقة ونحوها] فإذا ضبطت   عدتها، علمت حالها على بصيرة، وعلم ما يترتب عليها من الحقوق، وما لها   منها، وهذا الأمر بإحصاء العدة، يتوجه [للزوج]، وللمرأة، إن كانت مكلفة،   وإلا فلوَليِّها، وقوله: { وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ رَبَّكُمْ } أي: في جميع   أموركم، وخافوه في حق الزوجات المطلقات، فـ { لاَ تُخْرِجُوهُنَّ مِن   بُيُوتِهِنَّ } مدة العدة، بل يلزمن بيوتهن الذي طلقها زوجها وهي فيها. {   وَلاَ يَخْرُجْنَ } أي: لا يجوز لهن الخروج منها، أما النهي عن إخراجها،   فلأن المسكن يجب على الزوج للزوجة، لتكمل فيه عدتها التي هي حق من حقوقه.   وأما النهي عن خروجها، فلما في خروجها، من إضاعة حق الزوج وعدم صونه.   ويستمر هذا النهي عن الخروج من البيوت، والإخراج إلى تمام العدة. { إِلاَّ   أَن يَأْتِينَ بِفَاحِشَةٍ مُّبَيِّنَةٍ } أي: بأمر قبيح واضح، موجب   لإخراجها، بحيث يدخل على أهل البيت الضرر من عدم إخراجها، كالأذى بالأقوال   والأفعال الفاحشة، ففي هذه الحال يجوز لهم إخراجها، لأنها هي التي تسببت   لإخراج نفسها، والإسكان فيه جبر لخاطرها، ورفق بها، فهي التي أدخلت الضرر   على نفسها، وهذا في المعتدة الرجعية، وأما البائن، فليس لها سكنى واجبة،   لأن السكن تبع للنفقة، والنفقة تجب للرجعية دون البائن، { وَتِلْكَ حُدُودُ   ٱللَّهِ } [أي:] التي حددها لعباده وشرعها لهم، وأمرهم بلزومها والوقوف   معها، { وَمَن يَتَعَدَّ حُدُودَ ٱللَّهِ } بأن لم يقف معها، بل تجاوزها،   أو قصر عنها، { فَقَدْ ظَلَمَ نَفْسَهُ } أي: بخسها حظها، وأضاع نصيبه من   اتباع حدود الله التي هي الصلاح في الدنيا والآخرة. { لاَ تَدْرِى لَعَلَّ   ٱللَّهَ يُحْدِثُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ أَمْراً } أي: شرع الله العدة، وحدد  الطلاق  بها، لحكم عظيمة: فمنها: أنه لعل الله يحدث في قلب المطلق الرحمة  والمودة،  فيراجع من طلقها، ويستأنف عشرتها، فيتمكن من ذلك مدة العدة، أو  لعله  يطلقها لسبب منها، فيزول ذلك السبب في مدة العدة، فيراجعها لانتفاء  سبب  الطلاق.
ومن الحكم: أنها مدة   التربص، يعلم براءة رحمها من زوجها. وقوله: { فَإِذَا بَلَغْنَ أَجَلَهُنَّ   } أي: إذا قاربن انقضاء العدة، لأنهن لو خرجن من العدة، لم يكن الزوج   مخيراً بين الإمساك والفراق. { فَأَمْسِكُوهُنّ  َ بِمَعْرُوفٍ } أي: على وجه   المعاشرة [الحسنة]، والصحبة الجميلة، لا على وجه الضرار، وإرادة الشر   والحبس، فإن إمساكها على هذا الوجه، لا يجوز، { أَوْ فَارِقُوهُنَّ   بِمَعْرُوفٍ } أي: فراقاً لا محذور فيه، من غير تشاتم ولا تخاصم، ولا قهر   لها على أخذ شيء من مالها. { وَأَشْهِدُواْ } على طلاقها ورجعتها { ذَوَىْ   عَدْلٍ مِّنكُمْ } أي: رجلين مسلمين عدلين، لأن في الإشهاد المذكور سداً   لباب المخاصمة، وكتمان كل منهما ما يلزمه بيانه. { وَأَقِيمُواْ } أيها   الشهداء { ٱلشَّهَادَةَ لِلَّهِ } أي: ائتوا بها على وجهها، من غير زيادة   ولا نقص، واقصدوا بإقامتها وجه الله وحده، ولا تراعوا بها قريباً لقرابته،   ولا صاحباً لمحبته، { ذَلِكُمْ } الذي ذكرنا لكم من الأحكام والحدود {   يُوعَظُ بِهِ مَن كَانَ يُؤْمِنُ بِٱللَّهِ وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلآخِرِ } فإن من   يؤمن بالله واليوم الآخر، يوجب له ذلك أن يتعظ بمواعظ الله، وأن يقدم   لآخرته من الأعمال الصالحة ما تمكن منها، بخلاف من ترحل الإيمان عن قلبه،   فإنه لا يبالي بما أقدم عليه من الشر، ولا يعظم مواعظ الله لعدم الموجب   لذلك، ولما كان الطلاق قد يوقع في الضيق والكرب والغم، أمر تعالى بتقواه،   وأن من اتقاه في الطلاق وغيره، فإن الله يجعل له فرجاً ومخرجاً. فإذا أراد   العبد الطلاق، ففعله على الوجه الشرعي، بأن أوقعه طلقة واحدة، في غير حيض   ولا طهر قد وطئ فيه، فإنه لا يضيق عليه الأمر، بل جعل الله له فرجاً وسعة   يتمكن بها من مراجعة النكاح، إذا ندم على الطلاق، والآية، وإن كانت في  سياق  الطلاق والرجعة، فإن العبرة بعموم اللفظ، فكل من اتقى الله تعالى،  ولازم  مرضاة الله في جميع أحواله، فإن الله يثيبه في الدنيا والآخرة. ومن  جملة  ثوابه أن يجعل له فرجاً ومخرجاً من كل شدة ومشقة، وكما أن من اتقى  الله جعل  له فرجاً ومخرجاً، فمن لم يتق الله، وقع في الشدائد والآصار  والأغلال،  التي لا يقدر على التخلص منها والخروج من تبعتها، واعتبر ذلك  بالطلاق، فإن  العبد إذا لم يتق الله فيه، بل أوقعه على الوجه المحرم،  كالثلاث ونحوها،  فإنه لا بد أن يندم ندامة لا يتمكن من استدراكها والخروج  منها. وقوله {  وَيَرْزُقْهُ مِنْ حَيْثُ لاَ يَحْتَسِبُ } أي: يسوق الله  الرزق للمتقي، من  وجه لا يحتسبه ولا يشعر به. { وَمَن يَتَوَكَّلْ عَلَى  ٱللَّهِ } أي: في  أمر دينه ودنياه، بأن يعتمد على الله في جلب ما ينفعه  ودفع ما يضره، ويثق  به في تسهيل ذلك { فَهُوَ حَسْبُهُ } أي: كافيه الأمر  الذي توكل عليه به،  وإذا كان الأمر في كفالة الغني القوي [العزيز] الرحيم،  فهو أقرب إلى العبد  من كل شيء، ولكن ربما أن الحكمة الإلهية اقتضت تأخيره  إلى الوقت المناسب  له، فلهذا قال تعالى: { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ بَالِغُ  أَمْرِهِ } أي: لا بدّ من  نفوذ قضائه وقدره، ولكنه { قَدْ جَعَلَ ٱللَّهُ  لِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدْراً }  أي: وقتاً ومقداراً، لا يتعداه ولا يقصر عنه. 
*{ وَٱللاَّئِي   يَئِسْنَ مِنَ ٱلْمَحِيضِ مِن نِّسَآئِكُمْ إِنِ ٱرْتَبْتُمْ   فَعِدَّتُهُنَّ ثَلاَثَةُ أَشْهُرٍ وَٱللاَّئِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ وَأُوْلاَتُ   ٱلأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ أَن يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ   يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ أَمْرِهِ يُسْراً } 4 { ذَلِكَ أَمْرُ ٱللَّهِ أَنزَلَهُ إِلَيْكُمْ وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يُكَفِّرْ عَنْهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِ وَيُعْظِمْ لَهُ أَجْراً }5
*

لما   ذكر تعالى أن الطلاق المأمور به يكون لعدة النساء، ذكر تعالى العدة،  فقال:  { وَٱللاَّئِي يَئِسْنَ مِنَ ٱلْمَحِيضِ مِن نِّسَآئِكُمْ } بأن كن  يحضن،  ثم ارتفع حيضهن، لكبر أو غيره، ولم يُرْجَ رجوعه، فإن عدتها ثلاثة  أشهر،  جعل لكل شهر، مقابلة حيضة. { وَٱللاَّئِي لَمْ يَحِضْنَ } أي:  الصغار  اللائي لم يأتهن الحيض بَعْدُ، و البالغات اللاتي لم يأتهن حيض  بالكلية،  فإنهن كالآيسات، عدتهن ثلاثة أشهر، وأما اللائي يحضن، فذكر الله  عدتهن في  قوله:*{ وَٱلْمُطَلَّقَا  تُ يَتَرَبَّصْنَ بِأَنْفُسِهِنَّ ثَلاَثَةَ قُرُوۤءٍ }* [البقرة:   228] [وقوله:] { وَأُوْلاَتُ ٱلأَحْمَالِ أَجَلُهُنَّ } أي: عدتهن { أَن   يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ } أي: جميع ما في بطونهن، من واحد، ومتعدد، ولا عبرة   حينئذ بالأشهر ولا غيرها، { وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يَجْعَل لَّهُ مِنْ   أَمْرِهِ يُسْراً } أي: من اتقى الله تعالى، يسَّر له الأمور، وسَّهل عليه   كل عسير { ذَلِكَ } [أي:] الحكم الذي بيّنه الله لكم { أَمْرُ ٱللَّهِ   أَنزَلَهُ إِلَيْكُمْ } لتمشوا عليه، [وتأتموا] وتقوموا به وتعظموه. {   وَمَن يَتَّقِ ٱللَّهَ يُكَفِّرْ عَنْهُ سَيِّئَاتِهِ وَيُعْظِمْ لَهُ   أَجْراً } أي: يندفع عنه المحذور، ويحصل له المطلوب.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (596) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الطلاق)
من (6)الى (12)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الطلاق
**{ أَسْكِنُوهُنَّ   مِنْ حَيْثُ سَكَنتُم مِّن وُجْدِكُمْ وَلاَ تُضَآرُّوهُنَّ   لِتُضَيِّقُواْ عَلَيْهِنَّ وَإِن كُنَّ أُوْلاَتِ حَمْلٍ فَأَنفِقُواْ   عَلَيْهِنَّ حَتَّىٰ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ فَإِنْ أَرْضَعْنَ لَكُمْ   فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ وَأْتَمِرُواْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِمَعْرُوفٍ وَإِن   تَعَاسَرْتُمْ فَسَتُرْضِعُ لَهُ أُخْرَىٰ } 6 { لِيُنفِقْ   ذُو سَعَةٍ مِّن سَعَتِهِ وَمَن قُدِرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ فَلْيُنفِقْ   مِمَّآ آتَاهُ ٱللَّهُ لاَ يُكَلِّفُ ٱللَّهُ نَفْساً إِلاَّ مَآ آتَاهَا   سَيَجْعَلُ ٱللَّهُ بَعْدَ عُسْرٍ يُسْراً }7
*

تقدم   أن الله نهى عن إخراج المطلقات عن البيوت، وهنا أمر بإسكانهن، وقدر   الإسكان بالمعررف، وهو البيت الذي يسكنه مثله ومثلها، بحسب وُجد الزوج   وعسره، { وَلاَ تُضَآرُّوهُنَّ لِتُضَيِّقُواْ عَلَيْهِنَّ } أي: لا   تضاروهن عند سكناهن بالقول أو الفعل، لأجل أن يمللن، فيخرجن من البيوت قبل   تمام العدة، فتكونوا أنتم المخرجين لهن، وحاصل هذا أنه نهى عن إخراجهن،   ونهاهن عن الخروج، وأمر بسكناهن، على وجه لا يحصل عليهن ضرر ولا مشقة، وذلك   راجع إلى العرف، { وَإِن كُنَّ } أي: المطلقات { أُوْلاَتِ حَمْلٍ   فَأَنفِقُواْ عَلَيْهِنَّ حَتَّىٰ يَضَعْنَ حَمْلَهُنَّ } وذلك لأجل الحمل   الذي في بطنها، إن كانت بائناً، ولها ولحملها إن كانت رجعية، ومنتهى  النفقة  حتى يضعن حملهن، فإذا وضعن حملهن، فإما أن يرضعن أولادهن أو لا، {  فَإِنْ  أَرْضَعْنَ لَكُمْ فَآتُوهُنَّ أُجُورَهُنَّ } المسماة لهن، إن كان  مسمى،  وإلا فأجر المثل، { وَأْتَمِرُواْ بَيْنَكُمْ بِمَعْرُوفٍ } أي:  وليأمر كل  واحد من الزوجين ومن غيرهما الآخر بالمعروف، وهو كل ما فيه  منفعة ومصلحة في  الدنيا والآخرة، فإن الغفلة عن الائتمار بالمعروف، يحصل  فيه من الشر  والضرر، ما لا يعلمه إلا الله، وفي الائتمار تعاون على البر  والتقوى، ومما  يناسب هذا المقام، أن الزوجين عند الفراق وقت العدة، خصوصاً  إذا ولد لهما  ولد في الغالب يحصل من التنازع والتشاجر لأجل النفقة عليها  وعلى الولد مع  الفراق، الذي في الغالب ما يصدر إلا عن بغضٍ، ويتأثر منه  البغض شيء كثير.  فكل منهما يؤمر بالمعروف، والمعاشرة الحسنة، وعدم المشاقة  والمخاصمة، وينصح  على ذلك. { وَإِن تَعَاسَرْتُمْ } بأن لم يتفقوا على  إرضاعها لولدها،  فلترضع له أُخرى غيرها*{ فَلاَ جُنَاحَ عَلَيْكُمْ إِذَا سَلَّمْتُم مَّآ آتَيْتُم بِٱلْمَعْرُوفِ }* [البقرة:   233] وهذا حيث كان الولد يقبل ثَدي غير أمه، فإن لم يقبل إلا ثدي أمه،   تعينت لإرضاعه، ووجب عليها، وأجبرت إن امتنعت، وكان لها أجرة المثل إن لم   يتفقا على مسمى، وهذا مأخوذ من الآية الكريمة من حيث المعنى، فإن الولد لما   كان في بطن أمه مدة الحمل، ليس له خروج منه، عيَّن تعالى على وليه  النفقة،  فلما ولد، وكان يمكن أن يتقوت من أمه ومن غيرها، أباح تعالى  الأمرين، فإذا  كان بحالة لا يمكن أن يتقوت إلا من أمه كان بمنزلة الحمل،  وتعينت أمه  طريقاً لقوته، ثم قدر تعالى النفقة، بحسب حال الزوج، فقال: {  لِيُنفِقْ ذُو  سَعَةٍ مِّن سَعَتِهِ } أي: لينفق الغني من غناه، فلا ينفق  نفقة الفقراء. {  وَمَن قُدِرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقُهُ } أي: ضيق عليه {  فَلْيُنفِقْ مِمَّآ  آتَاهُ ٱللَّهُ } من الرزق. { لاَ يُكَلِّفُ ٱللَّهُ  نَفْساً إِلاَّ مَآ  آتَاهَا } وهذا مناسب للحكمة والرحمة الإلهية حيث جعل  كلاًّ بحسبه، وخفف عن  المعسر، وأنه لا يكلفه إلا ما آتاه، فلا يكلف الله  نفساً إلا وسعها، في  باب النفقة وغيرها. { سَيَجْعَلُ ٱللَّهُ بَعْدَ  عُسْرٍ يُسْراً } وهذه  بشارة للمعسرين، أن الله تعالى سيزيل عنهم الشدة،  ويرفع عنهم المشقة،*{ فَإِنَّ مَعَ ٱلْعُسْرِ يُسْراً * إِنَّ مَعَ ٱلْعُسْرِ يُسْراً }* [الشرح: 5-6].
*{ وَكَأِيِّن   مِّن قَرْيَةٍ عَتَتْ عَنْ أَمْرِ رَبِّهَا وَرُسُلِهِ فَحَاسَبْنَاهَا   حِسَاباً شَدِيداً وَعَذَّبْنَاهَا عَذَاباً نُّكْراً } 8 { فَذَاقَتْ وَبَالَ أَمْرِهَا وَكَانَ عَاقِبَةُ أَمْرِهَا خُسْراً } 9 { أَعَدَّ   ٱللَّهُ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً شَدِيداً فَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ يٰأُوْلِي   ٱلأَلْبَابِ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ قَدْ أَنزَلَ ٱللَّهُ إِلَيْكُمْ ذِكْراً } 10 { رَّسُولاً   يَتْلُواْ عَلَيْكُمْ آيَاتِ ٱللَّهِ مُبَيِّنَاتٍ لِّيُخْرِجَ ٱلَّذِينَ   آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ مِنَ ٱلظُّلُمَاتِ إِلَى ٱلنُّورِ   وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي   مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَآ أَبَداً قَدْ أَحْسَنَ   ٱللَّهُ لَهُ رِزْقاً }11
*

يخبر   تعالى عن إهلاكه الأمم العاتية، والقرون المكذبة للرسل أن كثرتهم وقوتهم،   لم تنفعهم شيئاً، حين جاءهم الحساب الشديد، والعذاب الأليم، وأن الله   أذاقهم من العذاب ما هو موجب أعمالهم السيئة، ومع عذاب الدنيا، فإن الله   أعد لهم في الآخرة عذاباً شديداً، { فَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ يٰأُوْلِي   ٱلأَلْبَابِ } أي: يا ذوي العقول، التي تفهم عن الله آياته وعبره، وأن الذي   أهلك القرون الماضية بتكذيبهم، أن من بعدهم مثلهم، لا فرق بين الطائفتين،   ثم ذكر عباده المؤمنين بما أنزل عليهم من كتابه، الذي أنزله على رسوله  محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، ليخرج الخلق من ظلمات الكفر والجهل والمعصية،  إلى نور  العلم والإيمان والطاعة، فمن الناس من آمن به، ومنهم من لم يؤمن  [به]، {  وَمَن يُؤْمِن بِٱللَّهِ وَيَعْمَلْ صَالِحاً } من الواجبات  والمستحبات. {  يُدْخِلْهُ جَنَّاتٍ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ }  فيها من النعيم  المقيم، ما لا عينٌ رأت، ولا أذنٌ سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب  بشر، { خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَآ أَبَداً قَدْ أَحْسَنَ ٱللَّهُ لَهُ رِزْقاً }  [أي:] ومن لم يؤمن  بالله ورسوله، فأولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون.
*{ ٱللَّهُ   ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَٰوَٰتٍ وَمِنَ ٱلأَرْضِ مِثْلَهُنَّ   يَتَنَزَّلُ ٱلأَمْرُ بَيْنَهُنَّ لِّتَعْلَمُوۤاْ أَنَّ ٱللَّهَ عَلَىٰ   كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ وَأَنَّ ٱللَّهَ قَدْ أَحَاطَ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ عِلْماً }12
*

[ثم]   أخبر [تعالى] أنه خلق الخلق من السماوات السبع ومن فيهن والأرضين السبع   ومن فيهن، وما بينهن، وأنزل الأمر، وهو الشرائع والأحكام الدينية التي   أوحاها إلى رسله لتذكير العباد ووعظهم، وكذلك الأوامر الكونية والقدرية   التي يدبر بها الخلق، كل ذلك لأجل أن يعرفه العباد ويعلموا إحاطة قدرته   بالأشياء كلها، وإحاطة علمه بجميع الأشياء فإذا عرفوه بأوصافه المقدسة   وأسمائه الحسنى، وعبدوه وأحبوه وقاموا بحقه، فهذه الغاية المقصودة من الخلق   والأمر معرفة الله وعبادته، فقام بذلك الموفقون من عباد الله الصالحين،   وأعرض عن ذلك الظالمون المعرضون.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (597) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة التحريم)
من (1)الى (8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة التحريم
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّبِيُّ لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَآ أَحَلَّ ٱللَّهُ لَكَ تَبْتَغِي مَرْضَاتَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } 1 { قَدْ فَرَضَ ٱللَّهُ لَكُمْ تَحِلَّةَ أَيْمَانِكُمْ وَٱللَّهُ مَوْلاَكُمْ وَهُوَ ٱلْعَلِيمُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } 2 { وَإِذْ   أَسَرَّ ٱلنَّبِيُّ إِلَىٰ بَعْضِ أَزْوَاجِهِ حَدِيثاً فَلَمَّا   نَبَّأَتْ بِهِ وَأَظْهَرَهُ ٱللَّهُ عَلَيْهِ عَرَّفَ بَعْضَهُ وَأَعْرَضَ   عَن بَعْضٍ فَلَمَّا نَبَّأَهَا بِهِ قَالَتْ مَنْ أَنبَأَكَ هَـٰذَا   قَالَ نَبَّأَنِيَ ٱلْعَلِيمُ ٱلْخَبِيرُ } 3 { إِن   تَتُوبَآ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ قُلُوبُكُمَا وَإِن تَظَاهَرَا   عَلَيْهِ فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ هُوَ مَوْلاَهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ   الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ } 4 { عَسَىٰ   رَبُّهُ إِن طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَن يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجاً خَيْراً مِّنكُنَّ   مُسْلِمَاتٍ مُّؤْمِنَاتٍ قَانِتَاتٍ تَائِبَاتٍ عَابِدَاتٍ سَائِحَاتٍ   ثَيِّبَاتٍ وَأَبْكَاراً }5
*

هذا   عتاب من الله لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، حين حرم على نفسه سريته "   مارية " أو شُرب العسل، مراعاة لخاطر بعض زوجاته، في قصة معروفة، فأنزل   الله [تعالى] هذه الآيات { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّبِيُّ } أي: يا أيها الذي أنعم   الله عليه بالنبوة والوحي والرسالة { لِمَ تُحَرِّمُ مَآ أَحَلَّ ٱللَّهُ   لَكَ } من الطيبات التي أنعم الله بها عليك وعلى أمتك. { تَبْتَغِي } بذلك   التحريم { مَرْضَاتَ أَزْوَاجِكَ وَٱللَّهُ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } هذا تصريح   بأن الله قد غفر لرسوله، ورفع عنه اللوم، ورحمه، وصار ذلك التحريم الصادر   منه سبباً لشرع حكم عام لجميع الأمة، فقال تعالى حاكماً حكماً عاماً في   جميع الأيمان: { قَدْ فَرَضَ ٱللَّهُ لَكُمْ تَحِلَّةَ أَيْمَانِكُمْ } أي:   قد شرع لكم، وقدر ما به تنحل أيمانكم قبل الحنث، وما به الكفارة بعد   الحنث، وذلك كما في قوله تعالى:*{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ لاَ تُحَرِّمُواْ طَيِّبَاتِ مَآ أَحَلَّ ٱللَّهُ لَكُمْ وَلاَ تَعْتَدُوۤاْ }* [المائدة: 87] إلى أن قال:*{ فَكَفَّارَتُهُ   إِطْعَامُ عَشَرَةِ مَسَاكِينَ مِنْ أَوْسَطِ مَا تُطْعِمُونَ  أَهْلِيكُمْ  أَوْ كِسْوَتُهُمْ أَوْ تَحْرِيرُ رَقَبَةٍ فَمَن لَّمْ  يَجِدْ فَصِيَامُ  ثَلاَثَةِ أَيَّامٍ ذٰلِكَ كَفَّارَةُ أَيْمَانِكُمْ  إِذَا حَلَفْتُمْ }* [المائدة:  89]. فكل من  حرّم حلالاً عليه، من طعام أو شراب أو سرية، أو حلف يميناً  بالله، على  فعل أو ترك، ثم حنث أو أراد الحنث، فعليه هذه الكفارة المذكورة،  وقوله: {  وَٱللَّهُ مَوْلاَكُمْ } أي: متولي أموركم، ومربيكم أحسن تربية،  في أمور  دينكم ودنياكم، وما به يندفع عنكم الشر، فلذلك فرض لكم تحلة  أيمانكم،  لتبرأ ذممكم، { وَهُوَ ٱلْعَلِيمُ ٱلْحَكِيمُ } الذي أحاط علمه  بظواهركم  وبواطنكم، وهو الحكيم في جميع ما خلقه وحكم به، فلذلك شرع لكم من  الأحكام،  ما يعلم أنه موافق لمصالحكم، ومناسب لأحوالكم. [وقوله:] { وَإِذْ  أَسَرَّ  ٱلنَّبِيُّ إِلَىٰ بَعْضِ أَزْوَاجِهِ حَدِيثاً } قال كثير من  المفسرين:  هي حفصة أم المؤمنين رضي الله عنها، أسرَّ لها النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم  حديثاً، وأمر أن لا تخبر به أحداً، فحدثت به عائشة رضي الله  عنهما، وأخبره  الله بذلك الخبر الذي أذاعته، فعرَّفها صلى الله عليه وسلم  ببعض ما قالت،  وأعرض عن بعضه، كرماً منه صلى الله عليه وسلم وحلماً، فـ {  قَالَتْ } له:  { مَنْ أَنبَأَكَ هَـٰذَا } الخبر الذي لم يخرج منّا؟ {  قَالَ  نَبَّأَنِيَ ٱلْعَلِيمُ ٱلْخَبِيرُ } الذي لا تخفى عليه خافية، يعلم  السر  وأخفى، [وقوله:] { إِن تَتُوبَآ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ فَقَدْ صَغَتْ  قُلُوبُكُمَا  } الخطاب للزوجتين الكريمتين من أزواجه صلى الله عليه وسلم  عائشة وحفصة  رضي الله عنهما، كانتا سبباً لتحريم النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  على نفسه ما  يحبه، فعرض الله عليهما التوبة، وعاتبهما على ذلك، وأخبرهما أن  قلوبهما  قد صغت أي: مالت وانحرفت عما ينبغي لهن، من الورع والأدب مع  الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم واحترامه، وأن لا يشققن عليه، { وَإِن  تَظَاهَرَا عَلَيْهِ  } أي: تعاونا على ما يشق عليه، ويستمر هذا الأمر منكن،  { فَإِنَّ اللَّهَ  هُوَ مَوْلاَهُ وَجِبْرِيلُ وَصَالِحُ الْمُؤْمِنِينَ  وَالْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ ظَهِيرٌ } أي: الجميع أعوان للرسول،  مظاهرون، ومن كان هؤلاء  أعوانه، فهو المنصور، وغيره ممن يناوئه مخذول، وفي  هذا أكبر فضيلة وشرف  لسيد المرسلين، حيث جعل الباري نفسه [الكريمة]، وخواص  خلقه، أعواناً لهذا  الرسول الكريم.
وهذا فيه من التحذير   للزوجتين الكريمتين ما لا يخفى، ثم خوفهما أيضاً بحالة تشق على النساء غاية   المشقة، وهو الطلاق، الذي هو أكبر شيء عليهن، فقال: { عَسَىٰ رَبُّهُ إِن   طَلَّقَكُنَّ أَن يُبْدِلَهُ أَزْوَاجاً خَيْراً مِّنكُنَّ } أي: فلا  ترفعن  عليه، فإنه لو طلقكن، لم يضق عليه الأمر، ولم يكن مضطراً إليكن،  فإنه  سيلقى، ويبدله الله أزواجاً خيراً منكن، ديناً وجمالاً، وهذا من باب   التعليق الذي لم يوجد، ولا يلزم وجوده، فإنه ما طلقهن، ولو طلقهن، لكان ما   ذكره الله من هذه الأزواج الفاضلات، الجامعات بين الإسلام، وهو القيام   بالشرائع الظاهرة، والإيمان، وهو: القيام بالشرائع الباطنة، من العقائد   وأعمال القلوب. القنوت هو دوام الطاعة واستمرارها، { تَائِبَاتٍ } عما   يكرهه الله، فوصفهن بالقيام بما يحبه الله، والتوبة عما يكرهه الله، {   ثَيِّبَاتٍ وَأَبْكَاراً } أي: بعضهن ثيب، وبعضهن أبكار، ليتنوع صلى الله   عليه وسلم فيما يحب، فلما سمعن - رضي الله عنهن - هذا التخويف والتأديب،   بادرن إلى رضا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، فكان هذا الوصف منطبقاً   عليهن، فصرن أفضل نساء المؤمنين، وفي هذا دليل على أن الله لا يختار لرسوله   صلى الله عليه وسلم إلا أكمل الأحوال وأعلى الأمور، فلما اختار الله   لرسوله بقاء نسائه المذكورات معه دلّ على أنهنّ خير النساء وأكملهن. 

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ قُوۤاْ أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً وَقُودُهَا   ٱلنَّاسُ وَٱلْحِجَارَةُ عَلَيْهَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ غِلاَظٌ شِدَادٌ لاَّ   يَعْصُونَ ٱللَّهَ مَآ أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }6
*

أي:   يا من مَنَّ الله عليهم بالإيمان، قوموا بلوازمه وشروطه. فـ { قُوۤاْ   أَنفُسَكُمْ وَأَهْلِيكُمْ نَاراً } موصوفة بهذه الأوصاف الفظيعة، ووقاية   الأنفس بإلزامها أمر الله، والقيام بأمره امتثالاً، ونهيه اجتناباً،   والتوبة عما يسخط الله ويوجب العذاب، ووقاية الأهل [والأولاد]، بتأديبهم   وتعليمهم، وإجبارهم على أمر الله، فلا يسلم العبد إلا إذا قام بما أمر الله   به في نفسه، وفيما يدخل تحت ولايته من الزوجات والأولاد وغيرهم ممن هو  تحت  ولايته وتصرفه. ووصف الله النار بهذه الأوصاف، ليزجر عباده عن التهاون   بأمره، فقال: { وَقُودُهَا ٱلنَّاسُ وَٱلْحِجَارَةُ } كما قال تعالى:*{ إِنَّكُمْ وَمَا تَعْبُدُونَ مِن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ حَصَبُ جَهَنَّمَ أَنتُمْ لَهَا وَارِدُونَ }* [الأنبياء:   98]. { عَلَيْهَا مَلاَئِكَةٌ غِلاَظٌ شِدَادٌ } أي: غليظة أخلاقهم، عظيم   انتهارهم، يفزعون بأصواتهم ويخيفون بمرآهم، ويهينون أصحاب النار بقوتهم،   ويمتثلون فيهم أمر الله، الذي حتَّم عليهم العذاب وأوجب عليهم شدة العقاب،  {  لاَّ يَعْصُونَ ٱللَّهَ مَآ أَمَرَهُمْ وَيَفْعَلُونَ مَا يُؤْمَرُونَ }   وهذا فيه أيضاً مدح للملائكة الكرام، وانقيادهم لأمر الله، وطاعتهم له في   كل ما أمرهم به.

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ ٱلْيَوْمَ إِنَّمَا تُجْزَوْنَ مَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ }7
*

أي:   يوبخ أهل النار يوم القيامة بهذا التوبيخ، فيقال لهم: { يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لاَ تَعْتَذِرُواْ ٱلْيَوْمَ } [أي:] فإنه ذهب وقت   الاعتذار، وزال نفعه، فلم يبق الآن إلا الجزاء على الأعمال، وأنتم لم   تقدموا إلا الكفر بالله، والتكذيب بآياته، ومحاربة رسله وأوليائه.

*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ تُوبُوۤاْ إِلَى ٱللَّهِ تَوْبَةً نَّصُوحاً عَسَىٰ   رَبُّكُمْ أَن يُكَفِّرَ عَنكُمْ سَيِّئَاتِكُمْ وَيُدْخِلَكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ   تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ يَوْمَ لاَ يُخْزِى ٱللَّهُ ٱلنَّبِيَّ   وَٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مَعَهُ نُورُهُمْ يَسْعَىٰ بَيْنَ أَيْدِيهِمْ   وَبِأَيْمَانِهِ  مْ يَقُولُونَ رَبَّنَآ أَتْمِمْ لَنَا نُورَنَا وَٱغْفِرْ   لَنَآ إِنَّكَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ }8
*

قد   أمر الله بالتوبة النصوح في هذه الآية، ووعد عليها بتكفير السيئات، ودخول   الجنات، والفوز والفلاح، حين يسعى المؤمنون يوم القيامة بنور إيمانهم،   ويمشون بضيائه، ويتمتعون بروحه وراحته، ويشفقون إذا طفئت الأنوار، التي لا   تعطى المنافقين، ويسألون الله، أن يتمم لهم نورهم، فيستجيب الله دعوتهم،   ويوصلهم ما معهم من النور واليقين، إلى جنات النعيم، وجوار الرب الكريم،   وكل هذا من آثار التوبة النصوح. والمراد بها: التوبة العامة الشاملة للذنوب   كلها، التي عقدها العبد لله، لا يريد بها إلا وجهه والقرب منه، ويستمر   عليها في جميع أحواله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (598) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة التحريم)
من (9)الى (12)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة التحريم
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلنَّبِيُّ جَاهِدِ ٱلْكُفَّارَ وَٱلْمُنَافِقِي  نَ وَٱغْلُظْ عَلَيْهِمْ وَمَأْوَاهُمْ جَهَنَّمُ وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ }9
*

يأمر   [الله] تعالى نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم بجهاد الكفار والمنافقين، والإغلاظ   عليهم في ذلك، وهذا شامل لجهادهم بإقامة الحجة [عليهم ودعوتهم] بالموعظة   الحسنة، وإبطال ما هم عليه من أنواع الضلال، وجهادهم بالسلاح والقتال لمن   أبى أن يجيب دعوة الله وينقاد لحكمه، فإن هذا يجاهد ويغلظ له، وأما  المرتبة  الأولى، فتكون بالتي هي أحسن، فالكفار والمنافقون لهم عذاب في  الدنيا،  بتسليط الله لرسوله وحزبه [عليهم و] على جهادهم وقتالهم، وعذاب  النار في  الآخرة وبئس المصير، الذي يصير إليها كل شقي خاسر.

*{ ضَرَبَ   ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ ٱمْرَأَتَ نُوحٍ وَٱمْرَأَتَ  لُوطٍ  كَانَتَا تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ  فَخَانَتَاهُمَا  فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا عَنْهُمَا مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً وَقِيلَ  ٱدْخُلاَ  ٱلنَّارَ مَعَ ٱلدَّاخِلِينَ } 10 { وَضَرَبَ   ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱمْرَأَتَ فِرْعَوْنَ إِذْ قَالَتْ   رَبِّ ٱبْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتاً فِي ٱلْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِن  فِرْعَوْنَ  وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } 11 { وَمَرْيَمَ   ٱبْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ ٱلَّتِيۤ أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا فَنَفَخْنَا فِيهِ مِن   رُّوحِنَا وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ وَكَانَتْ مِنَ   ٱلْقَانِتِينَ }12
*

هذان   المثلان اللذان ضربهما الله للمؤمنين والكافرين، ليبين لهم أن اتصال   الكافر بالمؤمن وقربه منه لا يفيده شيئاً، وأن اتصال المؤمن بالكافر لا   يضره شيئاً مع قيامه بالواجب عليه. فكأن في ذلك إشارة وتحذيراً لزوجات   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم عن المعصية، وأن اتصالهن به صلى الله عليه وسلم   لا ينفعهن شيئاً مع الإساءة، فقال: { ضَرَبَ ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ   كَفَرُواْ ٱمْرَأَتَ نُوحٍ وَٱمْرَأَتَ لُوطٍ كَانَتَا } أي: المرأتان {   تَحْتَ عَبْدَيْنِ مِنْ عِبَادِنَا صَالِحَيْنِ } وهما نوح ولوط عليهما   السلام. { فَخَانَتَاهُمَا } في الدين، بأن كانتا على غير دين زوجيهما،   وهذا هو المراد بالخيانة، لا خيانة النسب والفراش، فإنه ما بغت امرأة نبي   قط، وما كان الله ليجعل امرأة أحد من أنبيائه بغياً، { فَلَمْ يُغْنِيَا }   أي: نوح ولوط { عَنْهُمَا } أي: عن امرأتيهما { مِنَ ٱللَّهِ شَيْئاً   وَقِيلَ } لهما { ٱدْخُلاَ ٱلنَّارَ مَعَ ٱلدَّاخِلِينَ }. { وَضَرَبَ   ٱللَّهُ مَثَلاً لِّلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱمْرَأَتَ فِرْعَوْنَ } وهي آسية بنت   مزاحم رضي الله عنها، { إِذْ قَالَتْ رَبِّ ٱبْنِ لِي عِندَكَ بَيْتاً  فِي  ٱلْجَنَّةِ وَنَجِّنِي مِن فِرْعَوْنَ وَعَمَلِهِ وَنَجِّنِي مِنَ   ٱلْقَوْمِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ } فوصفها الله بالإيمان والتضرع لربها، وسؤالها   لربها أجل المطالب، وهو دخول الجنة، ومجاورة الرب الكريم، وسؤالها أن   ينجيها الله من فتنة فرعون وأعماله الخبيثة، ومن فتنة كل ظالم، فاستجاب   الله لها، فعاشت في إيمان كامل، وثبات تام، ونجاة من الفتن، ولهذا قال   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:*  " كمل من الرجال  كثير، ولم يكمل من النساء، إلا مريم بنت عمران، وآسية بنت  مزاحم، وخديجة  بنت خويلد، وفضل عائشة على النساء كفضل الثريد على سائر  الطعام ".* [وقوله:]   { وَمَرْيَمَ ٱبْنَتَ عِمْرَانَ ٱلَّتِيۤ أَحْصَنَتْ فَرْجَهَا } أي:   صانته وحفظته عن الفاحشة، لكمال ديانتها، وعفتها، ونزاهتها. { فَنَفَخْنَا   فِيهِ مِن رُّوحِنَا } بأن نفخ جبريل [عليه السلام] في جيب درعها، فوصلت   نفخته إلى مريم، فجاء منها عيسى ابن مريم [عليه السلام]، الرسول الكريم   والسيد العظيم. { وَصَدَّقَتْ بِكَلِمَاتِ رَبِّهَا وَكُتُبِهِ } وهذا وصف   لها بالعلم والمعرفة، فإن التصديق بكلمات الله، يشمل كلماته الدينية   والقدرية، والتصديق بكتبه، يقتضي معرفة ما به يحصل التصديق، ولا يكون ذلك   إلا بالعلم والعمل، [ولهذا قال] { وَكَانَتْ مِنَ ٱلْقَانِتِينَ } أي:   المطيعين لله، المداومين على طاعته بخشية وخشوع، وهذا وصف لها بكمال العمل،   فإنها رضي الله عنها صديقة، والصديقية: هي كمال العلم والعمل.
*سورة تبارك*
*{ تَبَارَكَ ٱلَّذِي بِيَدِهِ ٱلْمُلْكُ وَهُوَ عَلَىٰ كُلِّ شَيْءٍ قَدِيرٌ } 1 { ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلْمَوْتَ وَٱلْحَيَاةَ لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ ٱلْغَفُورُ } 2 { ٱلَّذِي   خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَٰوَٰتٍ طِبَاقاً مَّا تَرَىٰ فِي خَلْقِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ   مِن تَفَاوُتٍ فَٱرْجِعِ ٱلْبَصَرَ هَلْ تَرَىٰ مِن فُطُورٍ } 3 { ثُمَّ ٱرجِعِ ٱلبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ يَنْقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ ٱلبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ }4
*

{   تَبَارَكَ ٱلَّذِي بِيَدِهِ ٱلْمُلْكُ } أي: تعاظم وتعالى، وكثر خيره،  وعم  إحسانه، من عظمته أن بيده ملك العالم العلوي والسفلي، فهو الذي خلقه،   ويتصرف فيه بما شاء، من الأحكام القدرية، والأحكام الدينية، التابعة   لحكمته، ومن عظمته، كمال قدرته التي يقدر بها على كل شيء، وبها أوجد ما   أوجد من المخلوقات العظيمة، كالسماوات والأرض. وخلق الموت والحياة أي: قدر   لعباده أن يحييهم ثم يميتهم { لِيَبْلُوَكُمْ أَيُّكُمْ أَحْسَنُ عَمَلاً }   أي: أخلصه وأصوبه، فإن الله خلق عباده، وأخرجهم لهذه الدار، وأخبرهم أنهم   سينقلون منها، وأمرهم ونهاهم، وابتلاهم بالشهوات المعارضة لأمره، فمن  انقاد  لأمر الله وأحسن العمل، أحسن الله له الجزاء في الدارين، ومن مال مع  شهوات  النفس، ونبذ أمر الله، فله شر الجزاء. { وَهُوَ ٱلْعَزِيزُ } الذي  له  العزّة كلها، التي قهر بها جميع الأشياء، وانقادت له المخلوقات. {   ٱلْغَفُورُ } عن المسيئين والمقصرين والمذنبين، خصوصاً إذا تابوا وأنابوا،   فإنه يغفر ذنوبهم، ولو بلغت عنان السماء، ويستر عيوبهم، ولو كانت ملء   الدنيا، { ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ سَبْعَ سَمَٰوَٰتٍ طِبَاقاً } أي: كل واحدة فوق   الأخرى، ولسن طبقة واحدة، وخلقها في غاية الحسن والإتقان، { مَّا تَرَىٰ   فِي خَلْقِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ مِن تَفَاوُتٍ } أي: خلل ونقص. وإذا انتفى النقص   من كل وجه، صارت حسنة كاملة، متناسبة من كل وجه، في لونها وهيئتها   وارتفاعها، وما فيها من الشمس والقمر والكواكب النيرات، الثوابت منهن   والسيارات. ولما كان كمالها معلوماً، أمر [الله] تعالى بتكرار النظر إليها   والتأمل في أرجائها، قال: { فَٱرْجِعِ ٱلْبَصَرَ } أي: أعده إليها، ناظراً   معتبراً { هَلْ تَرَىٰ مِن فُطُورٍ } أي: نقص واختلال، { ثُمَّ ٱرجِعِ   ٱلبَصَرَ كَرَّتَيْنِ } المراد بذلك: كثرة التكرار { يَنْقَلِبْ إِلَيْكَ   ٱلبَصَرُ خَاسِئاً وَهُوَ حَسِيرٌ } أي: عاجزاً عن أن يرى خللاً أو فطوراً،   ولو حرص غاية الحرص. ثم صرح بذكر حسنها، فقال: { وَلَقَدْ زَيَّنَّا   ٱلسَّمَآءَ ٱلدُّنْيَا بِمَصَٰبِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَٰهَا رُجُوماً... }.
*{ وَلَقَدْ   زَيَّنَّا ٱلسَّمَآءَ ٱلدُّنْيَا بِمَصَٰبِيحَ وَجَعَلْنَٰهَا رُجُوماً   لِّلشَّيَٰطِينِ وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ عَذَابَ ٱلسَّعِيرِ } 5 { وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ ٱلْمَصِيرُ } 6 { إِذَآ أُلْقُواْ فِيهَا سَمِعُواْ لَهَا شَهِيقاً وَهِيَ تَفُورُ } 7 { تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الغَيْظِ كُلَّمَا أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَآ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ } 8 { قَالُواْ   بَلَىٰ قَدْ جَآءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ  ٱللَّهُ  مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ فِي ضَلاَلٍ كَبِيرٍ } 9 { وَقَالُواْ لَوْ كُنَّا نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِيۤ أَصْحَابِ ٱلسَّعِيرِ }10
*

أي:   ولقد جمّلنا { ٱلسَّمَآءَ ٱلدُّنْيَا } التي ترونها وتليكم، {   بِمَصَٰبِيحَ } وهي النجوم، على اختلافها في النور والضياء، فإنه لولا ما   فيها من النجوم، لكانت سقفاً مظلماً، لا حسن فيه ولا جمال. ولكن جعل الله   هذه النجوم زينة للسماء، [وجمالاً]، ونوراً وهداية يهتدى بها في ظلمات البر   والبحر، ولا ينافي إخباره أنه زين السماء الدنيا بمصابيح، أن يكون كثير  من  النجوم فوق السماوات السبع، فإن السماوات شفافة، وبذلك تحصل الزينة  للسماء  الدنيا، وإن لم تكن الكواكب فيها، { وَجَعَلْنَٰهَا } أي: المصابيح  {  رُجُوماً لِّلشَّيَٰطِينِ } الذين يريدون استراق خبر السماء، فجعل الله  هذه  النجوم حراسة للسماء عن تلقف الشياطين أخبار الأرض، فهذه الشهب التي  ترمى  من النجوم، أعدها الله في الدنيا للشياطين، { وَأَعْتَدْنَا لَهُمْ }  في  الآخرة { عَذَابَ ٱلسَّعِيرِ } لأنهم تمردوا على الله، وأضلوا عباده،  ولهذا  كان أتباعهم من الكفار مثلهم، قد أعد الله لهم عذاب السعير، فلهذا  قال: {  وَلِلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِرَبِّهِمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَبِئْسَ  ٱلْمَصِيرُ  } الذي يهان أهله غاية الهوان، { إِذَآ أُلْقُواْ فِيهَا } على  وجه  الإهانة والذل { سَمِعُواْ لَهَا شَهِيقاً } أي: صوتاً عالياً  فظيعاً، {  تَكَادُ تَمَيَّزُ مِنَ الغَيْظِ } أي: تكاد على اجتماعها أن  يفارق بعضها  بعضاً، وتتقطع من شدة غيظها على الكفار، فما ظنك ما تفعل بهم،  إذا حصلوا  فيها؟!! ثم ذكر توبيخ الخزنة لأهلها، فقال: { كُلَّمَا  أُلْقِيَ فِيهَا  فَوْجٌ سَأَلَهُمْ خَزَنَتُهَآ أَلَمْ يَأْتِكُمْ نَذِيرٌ  }؟ أي: حالكم هذا  واستحقاقكم النار، كأنكم لم تخبروا عنها، ولم تحذركم  النذر منها، {  قَالُواْ بَلَىٰ قَدْ جَآءَنَا نَذِيرٌ فَكَذَّبْنَا  وَقُلْنَا مَا نَزَّلَ  ٱللَّهُ مِن شَيْءٍ إِنْ أَنتُمْ إِلاَّ فِي  ضَلاَلٍ كَبِيرٍ } فجمعوا بين  تكذيبهم الخاص، والتكذيب العام بكل ما أنزل  الله ولم يكفهم ذلك، حتى  أعلنوا بضلال الرسل المنذرين وهم الهداة  المهتدون، ولم يكتفوا بمجرد  الضلال، بل جعلوا ضلالهم، ضلالاً كبيراً،  فأيُّ عناد وتكبُّر وظلم، يشبه  هذا؟ { وَقَالُواْ } معترفين بعدم أهليتهم  للهدى والرشاد: { لَوْ كُنَّا  نَسْمَعُ أَوْ نَعْقِلُ مَا كُنَّا فِيۤ  أَصْحَابِ ٱلسَّعِيرِ } فنفوا عن  أنفسهم طرق الهدى، وهي السمع لما أنزل  الله، وجاءت به الرسل، والعقل الذي  ينفع صاحبه، ويوقفه على حقائق الأشياء،  وإيثار الخير، والانزجار عن كل ما  عاقبته ذميمة، فلا سمع [لهم] ولا عقل،  وهذا بخلاف أهل اليقين والعرفان،  وأرباب الصدق والإيمان، فإنهم أيدوا  إيمانهم بالأدلة السمعية، فسمعوا ما  جاء من عند الله، وجاء به رسول الله  علماً ومعرفةً وعملاً. والأدلة  العقلية: المعرفة للهدى من الضلال، والحسن  من القبيح، والخير من الشر، وهم -  في الإيمان - بحسب ما منَّ الله عليهم  به من الاقتداء بالمعقول والمنقول،  فسبحان من يختص بفضله من يشاء، ويمن  على من يشاء من عباده، ويخذل من لا  يصلح للخير. قال تعالى عن هؤلاء  الداخلين للنار، المعترفين بظلمهم وعنادهم:  { فَٱعْتَرَفُواْ بِذَنبِهِمْ  فَسُحْقاً... }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (599) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة تبارك)
من (11)الى (19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة تبارك

**{ فَٱعْتَرَفُواْ بِذَنبِهِمْ فَسُحْقاً لأَصْحَابِ ٱلسَّعِيرِ }11
*

أي:   بُعْداً لهم وخسارة وشقاء. فما أشقاهم وأرداهم، حيث فاتهم ثواب الله،   وكانوا ملازمين للسعير، التي تستعر في أبدانهم، وتطلع على أفئدتهم!

*{ إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِٱلْغَيْبِ لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ وَأَجْرٌ كَبِيرٌ }12
*

لما   ذكر حالة الأشقياء الفجار، ذكر حالة السعداء الأبرار فقال: { إِنَّ   ٱلَّذِينَ يَخْشَوْنَ رَبَّهُم بِٱلْغَيْبِ } أي: في جميع أحوالهم، حتى في   الحالة التي لا يطلع عليهم فيها إلا الله، فلا يقدمون على معاصيه، ولا   يقصرون فيما أمر به، { لَهُم مَّغْفِرَةٌ } لذنوبهم، وإذا غفر الله ذنوبهم،   وقاهم شرها، ووقاهم عذاب الجحيم، ولهم أجر كبير وهو ما أعده لهم في  الجنة،  من النعيم المقيم، والملك الكبير، واللذات [المتواصلات]  والمشتهيات،  والقصور [والمنازل] العاليات، والحور الحسان، والخدم  والولدان. وأعظم من  ذلك وأكبر رضا الرحمن، الذي يحله الله على أهل الجنان.
*{ وَأَسِرُّواْ قَوْلَكُمْ أَوِ ٱجْهَرُواْ بِهِ إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ }13 { أَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ وَهُوَ ٱللَّطِيفُ ٱلْخَبِيرُ }14
*

هذا   إخبار من الله بسعة علمه، وشمول لطفه، فقال: { وَأَسِرُّواْ قَوْلَكُمْ   أَوِ ٱجْهَرُواْ بِهِ } أي: كلها سواء لديه، لا يخفى عليه منها خافية، فـ {   إِنَّهُ عَلِيمٌ بِذَاتِ ٱلصُّدُورِ } أي: بما فيها من النيات،  والإرادات،  فكيف بالأقوال والأفعال، التي تسمع وترى؟! ثم قال - مستدلاً  بدليل عقلي  على علمه -: { أَلاَ يَعْلَمُ مَنْ خَلَقَ } فمن خلق الخلق  وأتقنه وأحسنه،  كيف لا يعلمه؟! { وَهُوَ ٱللَّطِيفُ ٱلْخَبِيرُ } الذي لطف  علمه وخبره، حتى  أدرك السرائر والضمائر، والخبايا [والخفايا والغيوب]،  وهو الذي*{ يَعْلَمُ ٱلسِّرَّ وَأَخْفَى }* [طه:   7] ومن معاني اللطيف، أنه الذي يلطف بعبده ووليه، فيسوق إليه البر   والإحسان من حيث لا يشعر، ويعصمه من الشر من حيث لا يحتسب، ويرقيه إلى أعلى   المراتب، بأسباب لا تكون من [العبد] على بال، حتى إنه يذيقه المكاره،   ليتوصل بها إلى المحاب الجليلة، والمقامات النبيلة.
*{ هُوَ ٱلَّذِي جَعَلَ لَكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ ذَلُولاً فَٱمْشُواْ فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا وَكُلُواْ مِن رِّزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ ٱلنُّشُورُ }15
*

أي:   هو الذي سخر لكم الأرض وذللها، لتدركوا منها كل ما تعلقت به حاجتكم، من   غرس وبناء وحرث، وطرق يتوصل بها إلى الأقطار النائية والبلدان الشاسعة، {   فَٱمْشُواْ فِي مَنَاكِبِهَا } أي: لطلب الرزق والمكاسب. { وَكُلُواْ مِن   رِّزْقِهِ وَإِلَيْهِ ٱلنُّشُورُ } أي: بعد أن تنتقلوا من هذه الدار التي   جعلها الله امتحاناً، وبلغة يتبلغ بها إلى الدار الآخرة، تبعثون بعد موتكم،   وتحشرون إلى الله، ليجازيكم بأعمالكم الحسنة والسيئة.
*{ ءَأَمِنتُمْ مَّن فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ } 16 { أَمْ أَمِنتُمْ مِّن فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ أَن يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِباً فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ نَذِيرِ } 17 { وَلَقَدْ كَذَّبَ ٱلَّذِينَ مِن قَبْلِهِمْ فَكَيْفَ كَانَ نكِيرِ }18
*

هذا   تهديد ووعيد لمن استمر في طغيانه وتعدِّيه، وعصيانه الموجب للنكال وحلول   العقوبة، فقال: { ءَأَمِنتُمْ مَّن فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ } وهو الله تعالى،   العالي على خلقه. { أَن يَخْسِفَ بِكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ فَإِذَا هِيَ تَمُورُ }   بكم وتضطرب، حتى تتلفكم وتهلككم. { أَمْ أَمِنتُمْ مِّن فِي ٱلسَّمَآءِ أَن   يُرْسِلَ عَلَيْكُمْ حَاصِباً } أي: عذاباً من السماء يحصبكم، وينتقم  الله  منكم { فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ كَيْفَ نَذِيرِ } أي: كيف يأتيكم ما أنذرتكم  به  الرسل والكتب، فلا تحسبوا أن أمنَكُم من الله أن يعاقبكم بعقاب من  الأرض  ومن السماء ينفعكم، فستجدون عاقبة أمركم، سواء طال عليكم الزمان أو  قصر،  فإن من قبلكم، كذبوا كما كذبتم، فأهلكهم الله تعالى، فانظروا كيف  إنكار  الله عليهم، عاجلهم بالعقوبة الدنيوية قبل عقوبة الآخرة، فاحذروا أن  يصيبكم  ما أصابهم.
*{ أَوَلَمْ   يَرَوْا إِلَى ٱلطَّيْرِ فَوْقَهُمْ صَـٰفَّـٰتٍ وَيَقْبِضْنَ مَا   يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلاَّ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ بَصِيرٌ }19
*

وهذا   عتاب وحث على النظر إلى حالة الطير التي سخرها الله، وسخر لها الجو   والهواء، تصف فيه أجنحتها للطيران، وتقبضها للوقوع، فتظل سابحة في الجو،   مترددة فيه بحسب إرادتها وحاجتها. { مَا يُمْسِكُهُنَّ إِلاَّ   ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ } فإنه الذي سخر لهن الجو، وجعل أجسادهن وخلقتهن في حالة   مستعدة للطيران، فمن نظر في حالة الطير واعتبر فيها، دلته على قدرة الباري   وعنايته الربانية، وأنه الواحد الأحد، الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له، {   إِنَّهُ بِكُلِّ شَيْءٍ بَصِيرٌ } فهو المدبر لعباده بما يليق بهم، وتقتضيه   حكمته.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (600) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة تبارك)
من (20)الى (30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة تبارك

**{ أَمَّنْ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي هُوَ جُندٌ لَّكُمْ يَنصُرُكُمْ مِّن دُونِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ إِنِ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ إِلاَّ فِي غُرُورٍ } 20 { أَمَّنْ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي يَرْزُقُكُمْ إِنْ أَمْسَكَ رِزْقَهُ بَل لَّجُّواْ فِي عُتُوٍّ وَنُفُورٍ }21
*

يقول   تعالى للعتاة النافرين عن أمره، المعرضين عن الحق: { أَمَّنْ هَـٰذَا   ٱلَّذِي هُوَ جُندٌ لَّكُمْ يَنصُرُكُمْ مِّن دُونِ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ } أي:   ينصركم إذا أراد بكم الرحمن سوءاً، فيدفعه عنكم؟ أي: من الذي ينصركم على   أعدائكم غير الرحمن؟ فإنه تعالى هو الناصر المعز المذل، وغيره من الخلق لو   اجتمعوا على نصر عبد، لم ينفعوه مثقال ذرة، على أيّ عدوٍّ كان، فاستمرار   الكافرين على كفرهم، بعد أن علموا أنه لا ينصرهم أحد من دون الرحمن، غرور   وسَفَهٌ. { أَمَّنْ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي يَرْزُقُكُمْ إِنْ أَمْسَكَ رِزْقَهُ }   أي: الرزق كله من الله، فلو أمسك عنكم رزقه، فمن الذي يرسله لكم؟ فإن   الخلق لا يقدرون على رزق أنفسهم، فكيف بغيرهم؟ فالرزاق المنعم، الذي لا   يصيب العباد نعمة إلا منه، هو الذي يستحق أن يفرد بالعبادة، ولكن الكافرون {   لَّجُّواْ } أي: استمروا { فِي عُتُوٍّ } أي: قسوة وعدم لين للحق {   وَنُفُورٍ } أي: شرود عن الحق.
*{ أَفَمَن يَمْشِي مُكِبّاً عَلَىٰ وَجْهِهِ أَهْدَىٰ أَمَّن يَمْشِي سَوِيّاً عَلَى صِرَاطٍ مُّسْتَقِيمٍ }22
*

أي:   أيُّ الرجلين أهدى؟ من كان تائهاً في الضلال، غارقاً في الكفر قد انتكس   قلبه، فصار الحق عنده باطلاً، والباطل حقاً؟ ومن كان عالماً بالحق، مؤثراً   له، عاملاً به، يمشي على الصراط المستقيم في أقواله وأعماله وجميع أحواله؟   فبمجرد النظر إلى حال هذين الرجلين، يعلم الفرق بينهما، والمهتدي من  الضال  منهما، والأحوال أكبر شاهد من الأقوال.

*{ قُلْ هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنشَأَكُمْ وَجَعَلَ لَكُمُ ٱلسَّمْعَ وَٱلأَبْصَارَ وَٱلأَفْئِدَةَ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ } 23 { قُلْ هُوَ ٱلَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَإِلَيْهِ تُحْشَرُونَ } 24 { وَيَقُولُونَ مَتَىٰ هَـٰذَا ٱلْوَعْدُ إِن كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } 25 { قُلْ إِنَّمَا ٱلْعِلْمُ عِنْدَ ٱللَّهِ وَإِنَّمَآ أَنَاْ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ }26
*

يقول   تعالى - مبيناً أنه المعبود وحده، وداعياً عباده إلى شكره، وإفراده   بالعبادة -: { قُلْ هُوَ ٱلَّذِيۤ أَنشَأَكُمْ } أي: أوجدكم من العدم، من   غير معاون له ولا مظاهر، ولما أنشأكم، كمل لكم الوجود بالسمع والأبصار   والأفئدة، التي هي أنفع أعضاء البدن، وأكمل القوى الجسمانية، ولكنه مع هذا   الإنعام { قَلِيلاً مَّا تَشْكُرُونَ } الله، قليل منكم الشاكر، وقليل  منكم  الشكر. { قُلْ هُوَ ٱلَّذِي ذَرَأَكُمْ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ } أي: بثكم في   أقطارها، وأسكنكم في أرجائها، وأمركم، ونهاكم، وأسدى عليكم من النعم، ما به   تنتفعون، ثم بعد ذلك يحشركم ليوم القيامة، ولكن هذا الوعد بالجزاء، ينكره   هؤلاء المعاندون { وَيَقُولُونَ } تكذيباً: { مَتَىٰ هَـٰذَا ٱلْوَعْدُ  إِن  كُنتُمْ صَادِقِينَ } جعلوا علامة صدقهم أن يخبروا بوقت مجيئه، وهذا  ظلم  وعناد، فإنما العلم عند الله لا عند أحد من الخلق، ولا ملازمة بين صدق  هذا  الخبر وبين الإخبار بوقته، فإن الصدق يعرف بأدلته، وقد أقام الله من  الأدلة  والبراهين على صحته ما لا يبقى معه أدنى شك لمن ألقى السمع وهو  شهيد.

*{ فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهُ زُلْفَةً سِيئَتْ وُجُوهُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ وَقِيلَ هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي كُنتُم بِهِ تَدَّعُونَ } 27 { قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَهْلَكَنِيَ ٱللَّهُ وَمَن مَّعِيَ أَوْ رَحِمَنَا فَمَن يُجِيرُ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ مِنْ عَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ } 28 { قُلْ هُوَ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ آمَنَّا بِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا فَسَتَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ هُوَ فِي ضَلاَلٍ مُّبِينٍ } 29 { قُلْ أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَآؤُكُمْ غَوْراً فَمَن يَأْتِيكُمْ بِمَآءٍ مَّعِينٍ }30
*

يعني   أن محل تكذيب الكفار وغرورهم به حين كانوا في الدنيا، فإذا كان يوم   الجزاء، ورأوا العذاب منهم { زُلْفَةً } أي: قريباً، ساءهم ذلك وأفظعهم،   وقلقل أفئدتهم، فتغيرت لذلك وجوههم، ووبخوا على تكذيبهم، وقيل لهم هذا الذي   كنتم به تكذبون، فاليوم رأيتموه عياناً، وانجلى لكم الأمر، وتقطعت بكم   الأسباب ولم يبق إلا مباشرة العذاب. ولما كان المكذبون للرسول صلى الله   عليه وسلم، [الذين] يردون دعوته، ينتظرون هلاكه، ويتربصون به ريب المنون،   أمره الله أن يقول لهم: أنتم وإن حصلت لكم أمانيكم، وأهلكني الله ومن معي،   فليس ذلك بنافع لكم شيئاً، لأنكم كفرتم بآيات الله، واستحقيتم العذاب، فمن   يجيركم من عذاب أليم قد تحتّم وقوعه بكم؟ فإذاً، تعبكم وحرصكم على هلاكي   غير مفيد، ولا مجد عنكم شيئاً. ومن قولهم، إنهم على هدى، والرسول على  ضلال،  أعادوا في ذلك وأبدوا، وجادلوا عليه وقاتلوا، فأمر الله نبيه أن  يخبر عن  حاله وحال أتباعه، ما به يتبين لكل أحد هداهم وتقواهم، وهو أن  يقولوا: {  آمَنَّا بِهِ وَعَلَيْهِ تَوَكَّلْنَا } والإيمان يشمل التصديق  الباطن،  والأعمال الباطنة والظاهرة، ولما كانت الأعمال، وجودها وكمالها،  متوقفةٌ  على التوكل، خص الله التوكل من بين سائر الأعمال، وإلا فهو داخل  في  الإيمان، ومن جملة لوازمه كما قال تعالى:*{ وَعَلَى ٱللَّهِ فَتَوَكَّلُوۤاْ إِن كُنتُم مُّؤْمِنِينَ }* [المائدة:   23] فإذا كانت هذه حال الرسول وحال من اتبعه، وهي الحال التي تتعين   للفلاح، وتتوقف عليها السعادة، وحالة أعدائه بضدها، فلا إيمان [لهم] ولا   توكل، علم بذلك من هو على هدى، ومن هو في ضلال مبين. ثم أخبر عن انفراده   بالنعم، خصوصاً بالماء الذي جعل الله منه كل شيء حيٍّ، فقال: { قُلْ   أَرَأَيْتُمْ إِنْ أَصْبَحَ مَآؤُكُمْ غَوْراً } أي: غائراً { فَمَن   يَأْتِيكُمْ بِمَآءٍ مَّعِينٍ } تشربون منه، وتسقون أنعامكم وأشجاركم   وزروعكم؟ وهذا استفهام بمعنى النفي أي: لا يقدر أحد على ذلك غير الله   تعالى.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (601) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القلم)
من (1)الى (16)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة القلم
**{ نۤ وَٱلْقَلَمِ وَمَا يَسْطُرُونَ } 1 { مَآ أَنتَ بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ بِمَجْنُونٍ } 2 { وَإِنَّ لَكَ لأَجْراً غَيْرَ مَمْنُونٍ } 3 { وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ } 4 { فَسَتُبْصِرُ وَيُبْصِرُونَ } 5 { بِأَييِّكُمُ ٱلْمَفْتُونُ } 6 { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن ضَلَّ عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِٱلْمُهْتَدِين  َ }7
*

يقسم   تعالى بالقلم، وهو اسم جنس شامل للأقلام، التي تكتب بها [أنواع] العلوم،   ويسطر بها المنثور والمنظوم، وذلك أن القلم وما يسطرون به من أنواع  الكلام،  من آيات الله العظيمة، التي تستحق أن يقسم الله بها، على براءة  نبيه محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم مما نسبه إليه أعداؤه من الجنون، فنفى عنه  الجنون،  بنعمة ربه عليه وإحسانه، حيث منَّ عليه بالعقل الكامل، والرأي  الجزل،  والكلام الفصل، الذي هو أحسن ما جرت به الأقلام، وسطره الأنام،  وهذا هو  السعادة في الدنيا، ثم ذكر سعادته في الآخرة، فقال: { وَإِنَّ  لَكَ  لأَجْراً } أي: عظيماً، كما يفيده التنكير، { غَيْرَ مَمْنُونٍ } أي:  [غير]  مقطوع، بل هو دائم مستمر، وذلك لما أسلفه النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم  من  الأعمال الصالحة، والأخلاق الكاملة، ولهذا قال: { وَإِنَّكَ لَعَلَىٰ   خُلُقٍ عَظِيمٍ } أي: عالياً به، مستعلياً بخلقك الذي منَّ الله عليك به،   وحاصل خلقه العظيم، ما فسرته به أم المؤمنين [عائشة - رضي الله عنها -]  لمن  سألها عنه، فقالت: " كان خلقه القرآن " ، وذلك نحو قوله تعالى له:*{ خُذِ ٱلْعَفْوَ وَأْمُرْ بِٱلْعُرْفِ وَأَعْرِضْ عَنِ ٱلْجَاهِلِينَ }* [الأعراف: 199]*{ فَبِمَا رَحْمَةٍ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ لِنتَ لَهُمْ }* [الآية] [آل عمران: 159]،*{ لَقَدْ جَآءَكُمْ رَسُولٌ مِّنْ أَنفُسِكُمْ عَزِيزٌ عَلَيْهِ مَا عَنِتُّمْ حَرِيصٌ عَلَيْكُمْ بِٱلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ رَءُوفٌ رَّحِيمٌ }* [التوبة:   128] وما أشبه ذلك من الآيات الدالات على اتصافه صلى الله عليه وسلم   بمكارم الأخلاق، و[الآيات] الحاثَّات على الخلق العظيم، فكان له منها   أكملها وأجلها، وهو في كل خصلة منها، في الذروة العليا، فكان صلى الله عليه   وسلم سهلاً ليناً، قريباً من الناس، مجيباً لدعوة من دعاه، قاضياً لحاجة   من استقضاه، جابراً لقلب من سأله، لا يحرمه، ولا يرده خائباً، وإذا أراد   أصحابه منه أمراً وافقهم عليه، وتابعهم فيه إذا لم يكن فيه محذور، وإن عزم   على أمر لم يستبد به دونهم، بل يشاورهم ويؤامرهم، وكان يقبل من محسنهم،   ويعفو عن مسيئهم، ولم يكن يعاشر جليساً له إلا أتم عشرة وأحسنها، فكان لا   يعبس في وجهه، ولا يغلظ عليه في مقاله، ولا يطوي عنه بِشْرَهُ، ولا يمسك   عليه فلتات لسانه، ولا يؤاخذه بما يصدر منه من جفوة، بل يحسن إلى عشيره   غاية الإحسان، ويحتمله غاية الاحتمال صلى الله عليه وسلم. فلما أنزله الله   في أعلى المنازل من جميع الوجوه، وكان أعداؤه ينسبون إليه أنه مجنون  مفتون،  قال: { فَسَتُبْصِرُ وَيُبْصِرُونَ * بِأَييِّكُمُ ٱلْمَفْتُونُ }  وقد  تبين أنه أهدى الناس، وأكملهم لنفسه ولغيره، وأن أعداءه أضل الناس،  [وشر  الناس] للناس، وأنهم هم الذين فتنوا عباد الله، وأضلوهم عن سبيله،  وكفى  بعلم الله بذلك، فإنه هو المحاسب المجازي. و { هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَن  ضَلَّ  عَن سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِٱلْمُهْتَدِين  َ } وهذا فيه تهديد  للضالين،  ووعد للمهتدين، وبيان لحكمة الله، حيث كان يهدي من يصلح للهداية،  دون  غيره.

*{ فَلاَ تُطِعِ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِينَ } 8 { وَدُّواْ لَوْ تُدْهِنُ فَيُدْهِنُونَ } 9 { وَلاَ تُطِعْ كُلَّ حَلاَّفٍ مَّهِينٍ } 10 { هَمَّازٍ مَّشَّآءٍ بِنَمِيمٍ } 11 { مَّنَّاعٍ لِّلْخَيْرِ مُعْتَدٍ أَثِيمٍ } 12 { عُتُلٍّ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ زَنِيمٍ } 13 { أَن كَانَ ذَا مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ } 14 { إِذَا تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا قَالَ أَسَاطِيرُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 15 { سَنَسِمُهُ عَلَى ٱلْخُرْطُومِ }16
*

يقول   الله تعالى لنبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم: { فَلاَ تُطِعِ ٱلْمُكَذِّبِينَ }   الذين كذبوك وعاندوا الحق، فإنهم ليسوا أهلاً لأن يطاعوا، لأنهم لا يأمرون   إلا بما يوافق أهواءهم، وهم لا يريدون إلا الباطل، فالمطيع لهم مُقْدِمٌ   على ما يضره، وهذا عام في كل مكذب، وفي كل طاعة ناشئة عن التكذيب، وإن كان   السياق في شيء خاص، وهو أن المشركين طلبوا من النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم،  أن  يسكت عن عيب آلهتهم ودينهم، ويسكتوا عنه، ولهذا قال: { وَدُّواْ } أي:   المشركون { لَوْ تُدْهِنُ } أي: توافقهم على بعض ما هم عليه، إما بالقول  أو  الفعل أو بالسكوت عما يتعين الكلام فيه، { فَيُدْهِنُونَ } ولكن اصدع  بأمر  الله، وأظهر دين الإسلام، فإن تمام إظهاره بنقض ما يضاده، وعيب ما  يناقضه،  { وَلاَ تُطِعْ كُلَّ حَلاَّفٍ } أي: كثير الحلف، فإنه لا يكون  كذلك إلا  وهو كذاب، ولا يكون كذاباً إلا وهو { مَّهِينٍ } أي: خسيس النفس،  ناقص  الهمة، ليس له همةٌ في الخير، بل إرادته في شهوات نفسه الخسيسة. {  هَمَّازٍ  } أي: كثير العيب [للناس] والطعن فيهم، بالغيبة والاستهزاء، وغير  ذلك. {  مَّشَّآءٍ بِنَمِيمٍ } أي: يمشي بين الناس بالنميمة، وهي: نقل  كلام بعض  الناس لبعض، لقصد الإفساد بينهم، وإلقاء العداوة والبغضاء، {  مَّنَّاعٍ  لِّلْخَيْرِ } الذي يلزمه القيام به من النفقات الواجبة  والكفارات والزكوات  وغير ذلك، { مُعْتَدٍ } على الخلق في ظلمهم، في الدماء  والأموال والأعراض {  أَثِيمٍ } أي: كثير الإثم والذنوب المتعلقة في حق  الله تعالى { عُتُلٍّ  بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ } أي: غليظ شرس الخلق قاس غير منقاد  للحق { زَنِيمٍ } أي:  دَعِيٍّ، ليس له أصل و [لا] مادة ينتج منها الخير،  بل أخلاقه أقبح الأخلاق،  ولا يرجى منه فلاح، له زنمة أي: علامة في الشر  يعرف بها. وحاصل هذا، أن  الله تعالى نهى عن طاعة كل حلاف كذاب، خسيس  النفس، سيئ الأخلاق، خصوصاً  الأخلاق المتضمنة للإعجاب بالنفس، والتكبر على  الحق وعلى الخلق، والاحتقار  للناس، كالغيبة والنميمة، والطعن فيهم، وكثرة  المعاصي. وهذه الآيات - وإن  كانت نزلت في بعض المشركين، كالوليد بن  المغيرة أو غيره، لقوله عنه: { أَن  كَانَ ذَا مَالٍ وَبَنِينَ * إِذَا  تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا قَالَ  أَسَاطِيرُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } أي: لأجل  كثرة ماله وولده، طغى واستكبر عن الحق،  ودفعه حين جاءه، وجعله من جملة  أساطير الأولين، التي يمكن صدقها وكذبها-  فإنها عامة في كل من اتصف بهذا  الوصف، لأن القرآن نزل لهداية الخلق كلهم،  ويدخل فيه أول الأمة وآخرهم،  وربما نزل بعض الآيات في سبب أو في شخص من  الأشخاص، لتتضح به القاعدة  العامة، ويعرف به أمثال الجزئيات الداخلة في  القضايا العامة. ثم توعد  تعالى من جرى منه ما وصف الله، بأن الله سيسمه على  خرطومه في العذاب،  وليعذبه عذاباً ظاهراً، يكون عليه سمة وعلامة، في أشق  الأشياء عليه، وهو  وجهه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (602) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القلم)
من (17)الى (41)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة القلم
**{ إِنَّا بَلَوْنَاهُمْ كَمَا بَلَوْنَآ أَصْحَابَ ٱلْجَنَّةِ إِذْ أَقْسَمُواْ لَيَصْرِمُنَّهَ  ا مُصْبِحِينَ } 17 { وَلاَ يَسْتَثْنُونَ } 18 { فَطَافَ عَلَيْهَا طَآئِفٌ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَهُمْ نَآئِمُونَ } 19 { فَأَصْبَحَتْ كَٱلصَّرِيمِ } 20 { فَتَنَادَوْاْ مُصْبِحِينَ } 21 { أَنِ ٱغْدُواْ عَلَىٰ حَرْثِكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَارِمِينَ } 22 { فَٱنطَلَقُواْ وَهُمْ يَتَخَافَتُونَ } 23 { أَن لاَّ يَدْخُلَنَّهَا ٱلْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِّسْكِينٌ } 24 { وَغَدَوْاْ عَلَىٰ حَرْدٍ قَادِرِينَ } 25 { فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهَا قَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا لَضَآلُّونَ } 26 { بَلْ نَحْنُ مَحْرُومُونَ } 27 { قَالَ أَوْسَطُهُمْ أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَّكُمْ لَوْلاَ تُسَبِّحُونَ } 28 { قَالُواْ سُبْحَانَ رَبِّنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا ظَالِمِينَ } 29 { فَأَقْبَلَ بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ يَتَلاَوَمُونَ } 30 { قَالُواْ يٰوَيْلَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا طَاغِينَ } 31 { عَسَىٰ رَبُّنَآ أَن يُبْدِلَنَا خَيْراً مِّنْهَآ إِنَّآ إِلَىٰ رَبِّنَا رَاغِبُونَ } 32 { كَذَلِكَ ٱلْعَذَابُ وَلَعَذَابُ ٱلآخِرَةِ أَكْبَرُ لَوْ كَانُواْ يَعْلَمُونَ }33
*

{   إِنَّا بَلَوْنَاهُمْ كَمَا بَلَوْنَآ أَصْحَابَ ٱلْجَنَّةِ إِذْ   أَقْسَمُواْ لَيَصْرِمُنَّهَ  ا مُصْبِحِينَ * وَلاَ يَسْتَثْنُونَ * فَطَافَ   عَلَيْهَا طَآئِفٌ مِّن رَّبِّكَ وَهُمْ نَآئِمُونَ } إلى آخر القصة يقول   تعال: إنا بلونا هؤلاء المكذبين بالخير وأمهلناهم، وأمددناهم بما شئنا من   مال وولد، وطول عمر، ونحو ذلك، مما يوافق أهواءهم، لا لكرامتهم علينا، بل   ربما يكون استدراجاً لهم من حيث لا يشعرون، فاغترارهم بذلك نظير اغترار   أصحاب الجنة، الذين هم فيها شركاء، حين زهت ثمارها أينعت أشجارها، وآن وقت   صرامها، وجزموا أنها في أيديهم، وطوع أمرهم، [وأنه] ليس ثَمَّ مانع يمنعهم   منها، ولهذا أقسموا وحلفوا من غير استثناء، أنهم سيصرمونها أي: يجذونها   مصبحين، ولم يدروا أن الله بالمرصاد، وأن العذاب سيخلفهم عليها، ويبادرهم   إليها. { فَطَافَ عَلَيْهَا طَآئِفٌ مِّن رَّبِّكَ } أي: عذاب نزل عليها   ليلاً { وَهُمْ نَآئِمُونَ } فأبادها وأتلفها { فَأَصْبَحَتْ كَٱلصَّرِيمِ }   أي: كالليل المظلم، ذهبت الأشجار والثمار، هذا وهم لا يشعرون بهذا الواقع   الملم، ولهذا تنادوا فيما بينهم لما أصبحوا يقول بعضهم لبعض: { أَنِ   ٱغْدُواْ عَلَىٰ حَرْثِكُمْ إِن كُنتُمْ صَارِمِينَ فَٱنطَلَقُواْ } قاصدين   له { وَهُمْ يَتَخَافَتُونَ } فيما بينهم، ولكن بمنع حق الله، ويقولون: {   لاَّ يَدْخُلَنَّهَا ٱلْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِّسْكِينٌ } أي: بكروا قبل   انتشار الناس، وتواصوا مع ذلك، بمنع الفقراء والمساكين، ومن شدة حرصهم   وبخلهم، أنهم يتخافتون بهذا الكلام مخافتة، خوفاً أن يسمعهم أحد، فيخبر   الفقراء. { وَغَدَوْاْ } في هذه الحالة الشنيعة، والقسوة، وعدم الرحمة {   عَلَىٰ حَرْدٍ قَادِرِينَ } أي: على إمساك ومنع لحق الله، جازمين بقدرتهم   عليها، { فَلَمَّا رَأَوْهَا } على الوصف الذي ذكر الله كالصريم، {   قَالُوۤاْ } من الحيرة والانزعاج. { إِنَّا لَضَآلُّونَ } [أي: تائهون]   عنها، لعلها غيرها، فلما تحققوها، ورجعت إليهم عقولهم قالوا: { بَلْ نَحْنُ   مَحْرُومُونَ } منها، فعرفوا حينئذ أنه عقوبة، فـ { قَالَ أَوْسَطُهُمْ }   أي: أعدلهم وأحسنهم طريقة { أَلَمْ أَقُلْ لَّكُمْ لَوْلاَ تُسَبِّحُونَ }   أي: تنزهون الله عما لا يليق به، ومن ذلك، ظنكم أن قدرتكم مستقلة، فلولا   استثنيتم فقلتم: " إِنْ شَاءَ اللَّهُ " وجعلتم مشيئتكم تابعة لمشيئتة   الله، لما جرى عليكم ما جرى، فقالوا { سُبْحَانَ رَبِّنَآ إِنَّا كُنَّا   ظَالِمِينَ } أي: استدركوا بعد ذلك، ولكن بعد ما وقع العذاب على جنتهم،   الذي لا يرفع، ولكن لعل تسبيحهم هذا، وإقرارهم على أنفسهم بالظلم، ينفعهم   في تخفيف الإثم ويكون توبة، ولهذا ندموا ندامة عظيمة، { فَأَقْبَلَ   بَعْضُهُمْ عَلَىٰ بَعْضٍ يَتَلاَوَمُونَ } فيما أجروه وفعلوه، { قَالُواْ   يٰوَيْلَنَا إِنَّا كُنَّا طَاغِينَ } أي: متجاوزين للحد في حق الله وحق   عباده، { عَسَىٰ رَبُّنَآ أَن يُبْدِلَنَا خَيْراً مِّنْهَآ إِنَّآ إِلَىٰ   رَبِّنَا رَاغِبُونَ } فهم رجوا الله أن يبدلهم خيراً منها، ووعدوا أنهم   سيرغبون إلى الله، ويلحون عليه في الدنيا، فإن كانوا كما قالوا، فالظاهر أن   الله أبدلهم في الدنيا خيراً منها، لأن من دعا الله صادقاً، ورغب إليه   ورجاه، أعطاه سُؤْلَه. قال تعالى مبيناً ما وقع: { كَذَلِكَ ٱلْعَذَابُ }   [أي:] الدنيوي لمن أتى بأسباب العذاب أن يسلب الله العبد الشيء الذي طغى به   وبغى، وآثر الحياة الدنيا، وأن يزيله عنه، أحوج ما يكون إليه. {   وَلَعَذَابُ ٱلآخِرَةِ أَكْبَرُ } من عذاب الدنيا { لَوْ كَانُواْ   يَعْلَمُونَ } فإن من علم ذلك، أوجب له الانزجار عن كل سبب يوجب العذاب   ويحل العقاب.
*{ إِنَّ لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتِ ٱلنَّعِيمِ } 34 { أَفَنَجْعَلُ ٱلْمُسْلِمِينَ كَٱلْمُجْرِمِين  َ } 35 { مَا لَكُمْ كَيْفَ تَحْكُمُونَ } 36 { أَمْ لَكُمْ كِتَابٌ فِيهِ تَدْرُسُونَ } 37 { إِنَّ لَكُمْ فِيهِ لَمَا تَخَيَّرُونَ } 38 { أَمْ لَكُمْ أَيْمَانٌ عَلَيْنَا بَالِغَةٌ إِلَىٰ يَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ إِنَّ لَكُمْ لَمَا تَحْكُمُونَ } 39 { سَلْهُمْ أَيُّهُم بِذَلِكَ زَعِيمٌ } 40 { أَمْ لَهُمْ شُرَكَآءُ فَلْيَأتُواْ بِشُرَكَآئِهِمْ إِن كَانُواْ صَادِقِينَ }41
*

يخبر   تعالى بما أعده للمتقين للكفر والمعاصي، من أنواع النعيم والعيش السليم  في  جوار أكرم الأكرمين، وأن حكمته تعالى لا تقتضي أن يجعل المسلمين  القانتين  لربهم، المنقادين لأوامره، المتبعين لمراضيه كالمجرمين الذين  أوضعوا في  معاصيه، والكفر بآياته، ومعاندة رسله، ومحاربة أوليائه، وأن من  ظن أنه  يسويهم في الثواب، فإنه قد أساء الحكم، وأن حكمه حكمٌ باطل، ورأيه  فاسد،  وأن المجرمين إذا ادعوا ذلك، فليس لهم مستند، لا كتاب فيه يدرسون  [ويتلون]  أنهم من أهل الجنة، وأن لهم ما طلبوا وتخيروا. وليس لهم عند الله  عهد ويمين  بالغة إلى يوم القيامة أن لهم ما يحكمون، وليس لهم شركاء  وأعوان على إدراك  ما طلبوا، فإن كان لهم شركاء وأعوان فليأتوا بهم إن  كانوا صادقين، ومن  المعلوم أن جميع ذلك منتفٍ، فليس لهم كتاب، ولا لهم عهد  عند الله في  النجاة، ولا لهم شركاء يعينونهم، فعلم أن دعواهم باطلة  فاسدة، وقوله: {  سَلْهُمْ أَيُّهُم بِذَلِكَ زَعِيمٌ } أي: أيهم الكفيل  بهذه الدعوى  الفاسدة، فإنه لا يمكن التصدر بها، ولا الزعامة فيها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (603) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القلم)
من (42)الى (52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة القلم
**{ يَوْمَ يُكْشَفُ عَن سَاقٍ وَيُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى ٱلسُّجُودِ فَلاَ يَسْتَطِيعُونَ } 42 { خَٰشِعَةً أَبْصَٰرُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ وَقَدْ كَانُواْ يُدْعَوْنَ إِلَى ٱلسُّجُودِ وَهُمْ سَٰلِمُونَ }43
*

أي:   إذا كان يوم القيامة، وانكشف فيه من القلاقل [والزلازل] والأهوال ما لا   يدخل تحت الوهم، وأتى الباري لفصل القضاء بين عباده ومجازاتهم، فكشف عن   ساقه الكريمة التي لا يشبهها شيء، ورأى الخلائق من جلال الله وعظمته ما لا   يمكن التعبير عنه، فحينئذ يدعون إلى السجود لله، فيسجد المؤمنون الذين   كانوا يسجدون لله، طوعاً واختياراً، ويذهب الفجار المنافقون ليسجدوا فلا   يقدرون على السجود، وتكون ظهورهم كصياصي البقر، لا يستطيعون الانحناء، وهذا   الجزاء ما جنس عملهم، فإنهم كانوا يدعون في الدنيا إلى السجود لله  وتوحيده  وعبادته وهم سالمون، لا علة فيهم، فيستكبرون عن ذلك ويأبون، فلا  تسأل  يومئذ عن حالهم وسوء مآلهم، فإن الله قد سخط عليهم، وحقت عليهم كلمة   العذاب، وتقطعت أسبابهم، ولم تنفعهم الندامة ولا الاعتذار يوم القيامة،  ففي  هذا ما يزعج القلوب عن المقام على المعاصي، و[يوجب] التدارك مدة  الإمكان.  ولهذا قال تعالى: { فَذَرْنِي وَمَن يُكَذِّبُ بِهَـٰذَا  ٱلْحَدِيثِ  سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُمْ... }.
*{ فَذَرْنِي وَمَن يُكَذِّبُ بِهَـٰذَا ٱلْحَدِيثِ سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُمْ مِّنْ حَيْثُ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } 44 { وَأُمْلِي لَهُمْ إِنَّ كَيْدِي مَتِينٌ } 45 { أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ أَجْراً فَهُمْ مِّن مَّغْرَمٍ مُّثْقَلُونَ } 46 { أَمْ عِندَهُمُ ٱلْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ يَكْتُبُونَ } 47 { فَٱصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلاَ تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ ٱلْحُوتِ إِذْ نَادَىٰ وَهُوَ مَكْظُومٌ } 48 { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ نِعْمَةٌ مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِٱلْعَرَآءِ وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } 49 { فَٱجْتَبَاهُ رَبُّهُ فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } 50 { وَإِن يَكَادُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لَيُزْلِقُونَكَ بِأَبْصَارِهِمْ لَمَّا سَمِعُواْ ٱلذِّكْرَ وَيَقُولُونَ إِنَّهُ لَمَجْنُونٌ } 51 { وَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ لِّلْعَالَمِينَ }52
*

أي:   دعني والمكذبين بالقرآن العظيم، فإن عليَّ جزاءهم، ولا تستعجل لهم، فـ {   سَنَسْتَدْرِجُه  ُمْ مِّنْ حَيْثُ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ } فنمدهم بالأموال   والأولاد، ونمدهم في الأرزاق والأعمال، ليغتروا ويستمروا على ما يضرهم، فإن   وهذا من كيد الله لهم، وكيد الله لأعدائه، متين قوي، يبلغ من ضررهم   وعذابهم فوق كل مبلغ. { أَمْ تَسْأَلُهُمْ أَجْراً فَهُمْ مِّن مَّغْرَمٍ   مُّثْقَلُونَ } أي: ليس لنفورهم عنك، وعدم تصديقهم لما جئت به ، سبب يوجب   لهم ذلك، فإنك تعلمهم، وتدعوهم إلى الله، لمحض مصلحتهم، من غير أن تطلبهم   من أموالهم مغرماً يثقل عليهم. { أَمْ عِندَهُمُ ٱلْغَيْبُ فَهُمْ   يَكْتُبُونَ } ما كان عندهم من الغيوب، وقد وجدوا فيها أنهم على حق، وأن   لهم الثواب عند الله، فهذا أمر ما كان، وإنما كانت حالهم حال معاند ظالم.   فلم يبق إلا الصبر لأذاهم، والتحمل لما يصدر منهم، والاستمرار على دعوتهم،   ولهذا قال: { فَٱصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ } أي: لما حكم به شرعاً وقدراً،   فالحكم القدري، يصبر على المؤذي منه، ولا يُتَلَقَّى بالسخط والجزع،  والحكم  الشرعي، يقابل بالقبول والتسليم، والانقياد التام لأمره. وقوله: {  وَلاَ  تَكُن كَصَاحِبِ ٱلْحُوتِ } وهو يونس بن متى، عليه الصلاة والسلام  أي: ولا  تشابهه في الحال التي أوصلته، وأوجبت له الانحباس في بطن الحوت،  وهو عدم  صبره على قومه الصبر المطلوب منه، وذهابه مغاضباً لربه، حتى ركب  في البحر،  فاقترع أهل السفينة حين ثقلت بأهلها أيهم يلقون لكي تخف بهم،  فوقعت القرعة  عليه فالتقمه الحوت وهو مليم، [وقوله] { إِذْ نَادَىٰ وَهُوَ  مَكْظُومٌ }  أي: وهو في بطنها قد كظمت عليه، أو نادى وهو مغتمٌّ مهتم،  بأن قال:*{ لاَّ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ أَنتَ سُبْحَانَكَ إِنِّي كُنتُ مِنَ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }* [الأنبياء:   87] فاستجاب الله له، وقذفته الحوت من بطنها بالعراء وهو سقيم، وأنبت  الله  عليه شجرة من يقطين، ولهذا قال هنا: { لَّوْلاَ أَن تَدَارَكَهُ  نِعْمَةٌ  مِّن رَّبِّهِ لَنُبِذَ بِٱلْعَرَآءِ } أي: لطرح في العراء، وهي  الأرض  الخالية { وَهُوَ مَذْمُومٌ } ولكن الله تغمده برحمته، فنبذ وهو  ممدوح،  وصارت حاله أحسن من حاله الأولى، ولهذا قال: { فَٱجْتَبَاهُ  رَبُّهُ } أي:  اختاره واصطفاه ونقاه من كل كدر،. { فَجَعَلَهُ مِنَ  ٱلصَّالِحِينَ } أي:  الذين صلحت أعمالهم وأقوالهم ونياتهم، [وأحوالهم]  فامتثل نبينا محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم أمر ربه، فصبر لحكم ربه صبراً لا  يدركه فيه أحد من  العالمين. فجعل الله له العاقبة*{ وَٱلْعَاقِبَةُ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ }* [الأعراف:   128] ولم يدرك أعداؤه فيه إلا ما يسوؤهم، حتى إنهم حرصوا على أن يزلقوه   بأبصارهم أي: يصيبوه بأعينهم، من حسدهم وغيظهم وحنقهم، هذا منتهى ما قدروا   عليه من الأذى الفعليّ، والله حافظه وناصره، وأما الأذى القولي، فيقولون   فيه أقوالاً، بحسب ما توحي إليهم قلوبهم، فيقولون تارة " مجنون " ، وتارة "   ساحر " ، وتارة " شاعر ". قال تعالى { وَمَا هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ   لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } أي: وما هذا القرآن الكريم، والذكر الحكيم، إلا ذكر   للعالمين، يتذكرون به مصالح دينهم ودنياهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (604) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحاقة)
من (1)الى (19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحاقة

**{ ٱلْحَاقَّةُ } 1 { مَا ٱلْحَآقَّةُ } 2 { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا ٱلْحَاقَّةُ } 3 { كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ وَعَادٌ بِٱلْقَارِعَةِ } 4 { فَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَأُهْلِكُواْ بِٱلطَّاغِيَةِ } 5 { وَأَمَا عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُواْ بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ عَاتِيَةٍ } 6 { سَخَّرَهَا   عَلَيْهِمْ سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُوماً فَتَرَى   ٱلْقَوْمَ فِيهَا صَرْعَىٰ كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ خَاوِيَةٍ } 7 { فَهَلْ تَرَىٰ لَهُم مِّن بَاقِيَةٍ }8
*

{   ٱلْحَاقَّةُ } من أسماء يوم القيامة، لأنها تحق وتنزل بالخلق، وتظهر فيها   حقائق الأمور، ومخبآت الصدور، فعظم تعالى شأنها وفخمه، بما كرّره من  قوله: {  ٱلْحَاقَّةُ * مَا ٱلْحَآقَّةُ * وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا ٱلْحَاقَّةُ  } فإن  لها شأناً عظيماً، وهولاً جسيماً، [ومن عظمتها أن الله أهلك الأمم  المكذبة  بها بالعذاب العاجل]، ثم ذكر نموذجاً من أحوالها الموجودة في  الدنيا  المشاهدة فيها، وهو ما أحله من العقوبات البليغة بالأمم العاتية،  فقال: {  كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ } وهم القبيلة المشهورة، سكان الحجر، الذين  أرسل الله  إليهم رسوله صالحاً عليه السلام، ينهاهم عما هم عليه من الشرك،  ويأمرهم  بالتوحيد، فردوا دعوته وكذبوه، وكذبوا ما أخبرهم به من يوم  القيامة، وهي  القارعة التي تقرع الخلق بأهوالها، وكذلك عاد الأولى، سكان  حضرموت، حين بعث  الله إليهم رسوله هوداً عليه الصلاة والسلام، يدعوهم إلى  عبادة الله  [وحده]، فكذبوه، وكذبوا بما أخبر به من البعث، فأهلك الله  الطائفتين  بالهلاك المعجل { فَأَمَّا ثَمُودُ فَأُهْلِكُواْ  بِٱلطَّاغِيَةِ } وهي  الصيحة العظيمة الفظيعة، التي انصدعت منها قلوبهم،  وزهقت لها أرواحهم  فأصبحوا موتى لا يُرى إلا مساكنهم وجثثهم، { وَأَمَا  عَادٌ فَأُهْلِكُواْ  بِرِيحٍ صَرْصَرٍ } أي: قوية شديدة الهبوب لها صوت  أبلغ من صوت الرعد  [القاصف]، { عَاتِيَةٍ } [أي: ] عتت على خزانها، على  قول كثير من المفسرين،  أو عتت على عاد، وزادت على الحد كما هو الصحيح، {  سَخَّرَهَا عَلَيْهِمْ  سَبْعَ لَيَالٍ وَثَمَانِيَةَ أَيَّامٍ حُسُوماً }  أي: نحساً وشراً فظيعاً  عليهم، فدمرتهم وأهلكتهم، { فَتَرَى ٱلْقَوْمَ  فِيهَا صَرْعَىٰ } أي: هلكى  موتى { كَأَنَّهُمْ أَعْجَازُ نَخْلٍ  خَاوِيَةٍ } أي: كأنهم جذوع النخل  التي قد قطعت رؤوسها الخاوية، الساقط  بعضها على بعض، { فَهَلْ تَرَىٰ لَهُم  مِّن بَاقِيَةٍ } وهذا استفهام  بمعنى النفي المتقرر.
*{ وَجَآءَ فِرْعَوْنُ وَمَن قَبْلَهُ وَٱلْمُؤْتَفِكَ  اتُ بِالْخَاطِئَةِ } 9 { فَعَصَوْاْ رَسُولَ رَبِّهِمْ فَأَخَذَهُمْ أَخْذَةً رَّابِيَةً } 10 { إِنَّا لَمَّا طَغَا ٱلْمَآءُ حَمَلْنَاكُمْ فِي ٱلْجَارِيَةِ } 11 { لِنَجْعَلَهَا لَكُمْ تَذْكِرَةً وَتَعِيَهَآ أُذُنٌ وَاعِيَةٌ }12
*

أي:   وكذلك غير هاتين الأمتين الطاغيتين، عاد وثمود، جاء غيرهم من الطغاة   العتاة، كفرعون مصر، الذي أرسل الله إليه عبده ورسوله موسى [ابن عمران]   عليه الصلاة والسلام، وأراه من الآيات البينات، ما تيقنوا بها الحق، ولكن   جحدوا وكفروا، ظلماً وعلواً، وجاء من قبله من المكذبين، {   وَٱلْمُؤْتَفِكَ  اتُ } أي: قرى قوم لوط، الجميع جاؤوا { بِالْخَاطِئَةِ }   أي: بالفعلة الطاغية، وهي الكفر والتكذيب، والظلم والمعاندة، وما انضم إلى   ذلك من أنواع الفواحش والفسوق. { فَعَصَوْاْ رَسُولَ رَبِّهِمْ } وهذا اسم   جنس أي: كل من هؤلاء كذَّبَ الرسول الذي أرسله الله إليهم. فأخذ الله   الجميع { أَخْذَةً رَّابِيَةً } أي: زائدة على الحد والمقدار، الذي يحصل به   هلاكهم. ومن جملة أولئك، قوم نوح، أغرقهم الله في اليم حين طغى [الماء  على  وجه] الأرض، وعلا على مواضعها الرفيعة. وامتنَّ الله على الخلق  الموجودين  بعدهم أن الله حملهم { فِي ٱلْجَارِيَةِ } وهي السفينة في أصلاب  آبائهم  وأمهاتهم، الذين نجاهم الله، فاحمدوا الله واشكروا الذي نجاكم حين  أهلك  الطاغين، واعتبروا بآياته الدالة على توحيده، ولهذا قال: {  لِنَجْعَلَهَا }  أي: الجارية، والمراد جنسها، لكم { تَذْكِرَةً } تذكِّركم  أول سفينة صنعت،  وما قصتها، وكيف نجى الله عليها من آمن به واتبع رسوله،  وأهلك أهل الأرض  كلهم، فإن جنس الشيء مذكِّر بأصله. وقوله: { وَتَعِيَهَآ  أُذُنٌ وَاعِيَةٌ }  أي: تعقلها أولو الألباب، ويعرفون المقصود منها ووجه  الآية بها. وهذا  بخلاف أهل الإعراض والغفلة، وأهل البلادة وعدم الفطنة،  فإنهم ليس لهم  انتفاع بآيات الله، لعدم وعيهم عن الله، وفكرهم بآيات الله.
*{ فَإِذَا نُفِخَ فِي ٱلصُّورِ نَفْخَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ } 14 { وَحُمِلَتِ ٱلأَرْضُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ فَدُكَّتَا دَكَّةً وَاحِدَةً } 15 { فَيَوْمَئِذٍ وَقَعَتِ ٱلْوَاقِعَةُ } 16 { وَٱنشَقَّتِ ٱلسَّمَآءُ فَهِيَ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَاهِيَةٌ } 17 { وَٱلْمَلَكُ عَلَىٰ أَرْجَآئِهَآ وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ } 18 { يَوْمَئِذٍ تُعْرَضُونَ لاَ تَخْفَىٰ مِنكُمْ خَافِيَةٌ }19
*

لما   ذكر ما فعله تعالى بالمكذبين لرسله، وكيف جازاهم وعجل لهم العقوبة في   الدنيا، وأن الله نجى الرسل وأتباعهم، كان هذا مقدمة لذكر الجزاء الأخروي،   وتوفية الأعمال كاملة يوم القيامة، فذكر الأمور الهائلة التي تقع أمام   القيامة، وأن أول ذلك أنه ينفخ إسرافيل { فِي ٱلصُّورِ } إذا تكاملت   الأجساد نابتة. { نَفْخَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ } فتخرج الأرواح، فتدخل كل روح في   جسدها، فإذا الناس قيام لرب العالمين. { وَحُمِلَتِ ٱلأَرْضُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ   فَدُكَّتَا دَكَّةً وَاحِدَةً } أي: فتتت الجبال واضمحلت، وخلطت بالأرض،   ونسفت على الأرض، فكان الجميع قاعاً صفصفاً، لا ترى فيها عوجاً ولا أمتاً.   هذا ما يصنع بالأرض وما عليها، وأما ما يصنع بالسماء، فإنها تضطرب وتمور   وتتشقق ويتغير لونها، وتهي بعد تلك الصلابة والقوة العظيمة، وما ذاك إلا   لأمر عظيم أزعجها، وكرب جسيم هائل أوهاها وأضعفها. { وَٱلْمَلَكُ } أي:   الملائكة الكرام { عَلَىٰ أَرْجَآئِهَآ } أي: على جوانب السماء وأركانها،   خاضعين لربهم، مستكينين لعظمته. { وَيَحْمِلُ عَرْشَ رَبِّكَ فَوْقَهُمْ   يَوْمَئِذٍ ثَمَانِيَةٌ } أملاك في غاية القوة، إذا أتى للفصل بين العباد،   والقضاء بينهم بعدله وقسطه وفضله، ولهذا قال: { يَوْمَئِذٍ تُعْرَضُونَ }   على الله { لاَ تَخْفَىٰ مِنكُمْ خَافِيَةٌ } لا من أجسامكم وأجسادكم، ولا   من أعمالكم [وصفاتكم]، فإن الله تعالى عالم الغيب والشهادة. ويحشر العباد   حفاةً عُراةً غرلاً، في أرض مستوية، يسمعهم الداعي، وينفذهم البصر،  فحينئذ  يجازيهم بما عملوا، ولهذا ذكر كيفية الجزاء، فقال: { فَأَمَّا مَنْ  أُوتِيَ  كِتَـٰبَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَآؤُمُ ٱقْرَءُواْ... }.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (605) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الحاقة)
من (20)الى (52)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الحاقة
**{ فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَـٰبَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ فَيَقُولُ هَآؤُمُ ٱقْرَءُواْ كِتَـٰبيَهْ } 20 { إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاَقٍ حِسَابِيَهْ } 21 { فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَّاضِيَةٍ } 22 { فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ } 23 { قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ } 24 { كُلُواْ وَٱشْرَبُواْ هَنِيئَاً بِمَآ أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي ٱلأَيَّامِ ٱلْخَالِيَةِ }25
*

وهؤلاء   هم أهل السعادة، يُعْطَوْنَ كتبهم التي فيها أعمالهم الصالحة بأيمانهم،   تمييزاً لهم، وتنويهاً بشأنهم، ورفعاً لمقدارهم، ويقول أحدهم عند ذلك من   الفرح والسرور، ومحبة أن يطلع الخلق على ما مَنَّ الله عليه به من الكرامة:   { هَآؤُمُ ٱقْرَءُواْ كِتَـٰبيَهْ } أي: دونكم كتابي فاقرؤوه فإنه يبشر   بالجنات، وأنواع الكرامات، ومغفرة الذنوب، وستر العيوب، والذي أوصلني إلى   هذه الحال، ما مَنَّ الله به عليَّ من الإيمان بالبعث والحساب، والاستعداد   له، بالممكن من العمل، ولهذا قال: { إِنِّي ظَنَنتُ أَنِّي مُلاَقٍ   حِسَابِيَهْ } أي: أيقنت، فالظن - هنا - [بمعنى] اليقين، { فَهُوَ فِي   عِيشَةٍ رَّاضِيَةٍ } أي: جامعة لما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، وقد   رضوها، ولم يختاروا عليها غيرها. { فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ } المنازل   والقصور، عالية المحل. { قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ } أي: ثمرها وجناها، من   أنواع الفواكه، قريبة، سهلة التناول على أهلها، ينالها أهلها، قياماً   وقعوداً ومتكئين، ويقال لهم إكراماً: { كُلُواْ وَٱشْرَبُواْ } أي: من كل   طعام لذيذ، وشراب شَهِيٍّ، { هَنِيئَاً } أي: تاماً كاملاً، من غير مكدر   ولا منغص. وذلك الجزاء حصل لكم { بِمَآ أَسْلَفْتُمْ فِي ٱلأَيَّامِ   ٱلْخَالِيَةِ } من الأعمال الصالحة - وترك الأعمال السيئة- من صلاة، وصيام،   وصدقة، وحج، وإحسان إلى الخلق، وذكر لله، وإنابة إليه. فالأعمال جعلها   الله سبباً لدخول الجنة، ومادة لنعيمها، وأصلاً لسعادتها.
*{ وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَٰبَهُ بِشِمَالِهِ فَيَقُولُ يٰلَيْتَنِي لَمْ أُوتَ كِتَٰبِيَهْ } 26 { وَلَمْ أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ } 27 { يٰلَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ ٱلْقَاضِيَةَ } 28 { مَآ أَغْنَىٰ عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ } 29 { هَّلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ } 30 { خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ } 31 { ثُمَّ ٱلْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ } 32 { ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعاً فَاسْلُكُوهُ } 33 { إِنَّهُ كَانَ لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِٱللَّهِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ } 34 { وَلاَ يَحُضُّ عَلَىٰ طَعَامِ ٱلْمِسْكِينِ } 35 { فَلَيْسَ لَهُ ٱلْيَوْمَ هَا هُنَا حَمِيمٌ } 36 { وَلاَ طَعَامٌ إِلاَّ مِنْ غِسْلِينٍ } 37 { لاَّ يَأْكُلُهُ إِلاَّ ٱلْخَاطِئُونَ }38
*

هؤلاء   أهل الشقاء، يُعْطَوْنَ كتب أعمالهم السيئة بشمالهم تمييزاً لهم وخزياً،   وعاراً وفضيحة، فيقول أحدهم من الهم والغم والخزي: { يٰلَيْتَنِي لَمْ   أُوتَ كِتَٰبِيَهْ } لأنه يبشر بدخول النار، والخسارة الأبدية، { وَلَمْ   أَدْرِ مَا حِسَابِيَهْ } أي: ليتني كنت نسياً منسياً، ولم أبعث وأحاسب   ولهذا قال: { يٰلَيْتَهَا كَانَتِ ٱلْقَاضِيَةَ } أي: يا ليت موتتي هي   الموتة التي لا بعث بعدها. ثم التفت إلى ماله وسلطانه، فإذا هو وبال عليه،   لم يقدم منه لآخرته، ولم ينفعه في الافتداء من عذاب الله، فيقول: { مَآ   أَغْنَىٰ عَنِّي مَالِيَهْ } أي: ما نفعني لا في الدنيا، لم أقدم منه   شيئاً، ولا في الآخرة، قد ذهب وقت نفعه. { هَّلَكَ عَنِّي سُلْطَانِيَهْ }   أي: ذهب واضمحل، فلم تنفع الجنود الكثيرة، ولا العدد الخطيرة، ولا الجاه   العريض، بل ذهب ذلك كله أدراج الرياح، وفاتت بسببه المتاجر والأرباح، وحضر   بدله الهموم والغموم والأتراح، فحينئذ يؤمر بعذابه فيقال للزبانية الغلاظ   الشداد: { خُذُوهُ فَغُلُّوهُ } أي: اجعلوا في عنقه غلاً يخنقه. { ثُمَّ   ٱلْجَحِيمَ صَلُّوهُ } أي: قلبوه على جمرها ولهبها، { ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ   ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعاً } من سلاسل الجحيم في غاية الحرارة، {   فَاسْلُكُوهُ } أي: انظموه فيها بأن تدخل في دبره وتخرج من فمه، ويعلق   فيها، فلا يزال يعذب هذا العذاب الفظيع، فبئس العذاب والعقاب، وواحسرة من   له التوبيخ والعتاب، فإن السبب الذي أوصله إلى هذا المحل: { إِنَّهُ كَانَ   لاَ يُؤْمِنُ بِٱللَّهِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ } بأن كان كافراً بربه، معانداً لرسله،   رادّاً ما جاؤوا به من الحق، { وَلاَ يَحُضُّ عَلَىٰ طَعَامِ  ٱلْمِسْكِينِ }  أي: ليس في قلبه رحمة يرحم بها الفقراء والمساكين، فلا  يطعمهم [من ماله]،  ولا يحض غيره على إطعامهم، لعدم الوازع في قلبه، وذلك  لأن مدار السعادة  ومادتها أمران: الإخلاص لله، الذي أصله الإيمان بالله،  والإحسان إلى الخلق،  بوجوه الإحسان، الذي من أعظمها، دفع ضرورة المحتاجين،  بإطعامهم ما يتقوتون  به، وهؤلاء لا إخلاص ولا إحسان، فلذلك استحقوا ما  استحقوا. { فَلَيْسَ  لَهُ ٱلْيَوْمَ هَا هُنَا } أي: يوم القيامة {  حَمِيمٌ } أي: قريب أو صديق  يشفع له، لينجو من عذاب الله، أو يفوز بثواب  الله:*{ وَلاَ تَنفَعُ ٱلشَّفَاعَةُ عِندَهُ إِلاَّ لِمَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ }* [سبأ: 23]*{ مَا لِلظَّالِمِينَ مِنْ حَمِيمٍ وَلاَ شَفِيعٍ يُطَاعُ }* [غافر:   18]. وليس له طعامٌ إلا من غسلين وهو صديد أهل النار، الذي هو في غاية   الحرارة، ونتن الريح، وقبح الطعم ومرارته لا يأكل هذا الطعام الذميم {   إِلاَّ ٱلْخَاطِئُونَ } الذين أخطؤوا الصراط المستقيم، وسلكوا سبل الجحيم،   فلذلك استحقوا العذاب الأليم.
*{ فَلاَ أُقْسِمُ بِمَا تُبْصِرُونَ } 39 { وَمَا لاَ تُبْصِرُونَ } 40 { إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ } 41 { وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَاعِرٍ قَلِيلاً مَّا تُؤْمِنُونَ } 42 { وَلاَ بِقَوْلِ كَاهِنٍ قَلِيلاً مَّا تَذَكَّرُونَ } 43 { تَنزِيلٌ مِّن رَّبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } 44 { وَلَوْ تَقَوَّلَ عَلَيْنَا بَعْضَ ٱلأَقَاوِيلِ } 45 { لأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِٱلْيَمِينِ } 46 { ثُمَّ لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ ٱلْوَتِينَ } 47 { فَمَا مِنكُمْ مِّنْ أَحَدٍ عَنْهُ حَاجِزِينَ } 48 { وَإِنَّهُ لَتَذْكِرَةٌ لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ } 49 { وَإِنَّا لَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مِنكُمْ مُّكَذِّبِينَ } 50 { وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى ٱلْكَافِرِينَ }51 { وَإِنَّهُ لَحَقُّ ٱلْيَقِينِ } 52 { فَسَبِّحْ بِٱسْمِ رَبِّكَ ٱلْعَظِيمِ }52
*

أقسم   تعالى بما يبصر الخلق من جميع الأشياء وما لا يبصرونه، فدخل في ذلك كل   الخلق، بل يدخل في ذلك نفسه المقدسة، على صدق الرسول بما جاء به من هذا   القرآن الكريم، وأن الرسول الكريم بلغه عن الله تعالى، ونزه الله رسوله عما   رماه به أعداؤه، من أنه شاعر أو ساحر، وأن الذي حملهم على ذلك، عدم   إيمانهم وتذكرهم، فلو آمنوا وتذكروا، لعلموا ما ينفعهم ويضرهم، ومن ذلك، أن   ينظروا في حال محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويرمقوا أوصافه وأخلاقه، لرأوا   أمراً مثل الشمس يدلهم على أنه رسول الله حقاً، وأن ما جاء به تنزيل رب   العالمين، لا يليق أن يكون قول البشر، بل هو كلام دال على عظمة من تكلم به،   وجلالة أوصافه، وكمال تربيته لعباده، وعلوه فوق عباده، وأيضاً، فإن هذا  ظن  منهم بما لا يليق بالله وحكمته فإنه لو تقول عليه وافترى { بَعْضَ   ٱلأَقَاوِيلِ } الكاذبة، { لأَخَذْنَا مِنْهُ بِٱلْيَمِينِ * ثُمَّ   لَقَطَعْنَا مِنْهُ ٱلْوَتِينَ } وهو عرق متصل بالقلب، إذا انقطع، مات منه   الإنسان، فلو قدر أن الرسول - حاشا وكلا - تقوَّل على الله، لعاجله   بالعقوبة، وأخذه أخذ عزيز مقتدر، لأنه حكيم، على كل شيء قدير، فحكمته تقتضي   أن لا يمهل الكاذب عليه، الذي يزعم أن الله أباح له دماء من خالفه   وأموالهم، وأنه هو وأتباعه لهم النجاة، ومن خالفه فله الهلاك. فإذا كان   الله قد أيد رسوله بالمعجزات، وبرهن على صدق ما جاء به بالآيات البينات،   ونصره على أعدائه، ومكنه من نواصيهم، فهو أكبر شهادة منه على رسالته.   وقوله: { فَمَا مِنكُمْ مِّنْ أَحَدٍ عَنْهُ حَاجِزِينَ } أي: لو أهلكه، ما   امتنع هو بنفسه، ولا قدر أحد أن يمنعه من عذاب الله. { وَإِنَّهُ } أي:   القرآن الكريم { لَتَذْكِرَةٌ لِّلْمُتَّقِينَ } يتذكرون به مصالح دينهم   ودنياهم، فيعرفونها، ويعملون عليها، يذكرهم العقائد الدينية، والأخلاق   المرضية، والأحكام الشرعية، فيكونون من العلماء الربانيين، والعباد   العارفين، والأئمة المهديين، { وَإِنَّا لَنَعْلَمُ أَنَّ مِنكُمْ   مُّكَذِّبِينَ } به، وهذا فيه تهديد ووعيد للمكذبين، فإنه سيعاقبهم على   تكذيبهم بالعقوبة البليغة، { وَإِنَّهُ لَحَسْرَةٌ عَلَى ٱلْكَافِرِينَ }   فإنهم لما كفروا به، ورأوا ما وعدهم به، تحسروا إذ لم يهتدوا به، ولم   ينقادوا لأمره، ففاتهم الثواب، وحصلوا على أشد العذاب، وتقطعت بهم الأسباب.   { وَإِنَّهُ لَحَقُّ ٱلْيَقِينِ } أي: أعلى مراتب العلم، فإن أعلى مراتب   العلم اليقين وهو العلم الثابت، الذي لا يتزلزل ولا يزول. واليقين مراتبه   ثلاثة، كل واحدة أعلى مما قبلها: أولها: علم اليقين، وهو العلم المستفاد  من  الخبر. ثم عين اليقين، وهو العلم المدرك بحاسة البصر. ثم حق اليقين،  وهو  العلم المدرك بحاسة الذوق والمباشرة. وهذا القرآن الكريم، بهذا الوصف،  فإن  ما فيه من العلوم المؤيدة بالبراهين القطعية، وما فيه من الحقائق  والمعارف  الإيمانية، يحصل به لمن ذاقه حق اليقين. { فَسَبِّحْ بِٱسْمِ  رَبِّكَ  ٱلْعَظِيمِ } أي: نزهه عما لا يليق بجلاله، وقدّسه بذكر أوصاف  جلاله وجماله  وكماله.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (606) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المعارج)
من (1)الى (18)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المعارج
**{ سَأَلَ سَآئِلٌ بِعَذَابٍ وَاقِعٍ } 1 { لِّلْكَافِرِينَ لَيْسَ لَهُ دَافِعٌ } 2 { مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ ذِي ٱلْمَعَارِجِ } 3 { تَعْرُجُ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَٱلرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ فِي يَوْمٍ كَانَ مِقْدَارُهُ خَمْسِينَ أَلْفَ سَنَةٍ } 4 { فَٱصْبِرْ صَبْراً جَمِيلاً } 5 { إِنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَهُ بَعِيداً } 6 { وَنَرَاهُ قَرِيباً }7
*

يقول   تعالى مبيناً لجهل المعاندين، واستعجالهم لعذاب الله، استهزاءً وتعنتاً   وتعجيزاً: { سَأَلَ سَآئِلٌ } أي: دعا داع، واستفتح مستفتح { بِعَذَابٍ   وَاقِعٍ * لِّلْكَافِرِينَ } لاستحقاقهم له بكفرهم وعنادهم { لَيْسَ لَهُ   دَافِعٌ * مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ } أي: ليس لهذا العذاب الذي استعجل به من استعجل،   من متمردي المشركين، أحد يدفعه قبل نزوله، أو يرفعه بعد نزوله، وهذا حين   دعا النضر بن الحارث القرشي أو غيره من المشركين، فقال:*{ ٱللَّهُمَّ   إِن كَانَ هَـٰذَا هُوَ ٱلْحَقَّ مِنْ عِندِكَ فَأَمْطِرْ عَلَيْنَا   حِجَارَةً مِّنَ ٱلسَّمَآءِ أَوِ ٱئْتِنَا بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ }* إلى   آخر الآيات [الأنفال: 32]. فالعذاب لا بدّ أن يقع عليهم من الله، فإما أن   يعجل لهم في الدنيا، وإما أن يؤخر عنهم إلى الآخرة، فلو عرفوا الله  تعالى،  وعرفوا عظمته، وسعة سلطانه وكمال أسمائه وصفاته، لما استعجلوا  ولاستسلموا  وتأدبوا، ولهذا أخبر تعالى من عظمته ما يضاد أقوالهم القبيحة،  فقال: { ذِي  ٱلْمَعَارِجِ * تَعْرُجُ ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَٱلرُّوحُ إِلَيْهِ }  أي: ذو  العلو والجلال والعظمة، والتدبير لسائر الخلق، الذي تعرج إليه  الملائكة بما  دبرها على تدبيره، وتعرج إليه الروح، وهذا اسم جنس يشمل  الأرواح كلها،  برَّها وفاجرها، وهذا عند الوفاة، فأما الأبرار، فتعرج  أرواحهم إلى الله،  فيؤذن لها من سماء إلى سماء، حتى تنتهي إلى السماء التي  فيها الله عز وجل،  فتُحيِّي ربها وتَسلم عليه، وتحظى بقربه، وتبتهج  بالدنو منه، ويحصل لها منه  الثناء والإكرام، والبر والإعظام. وأما أرواح  الفجار فتعرج، فإذا وصلت إلى  السماء استأذنت فلم يؤذن لها، وأعيدت إلى  الأرض. ثم ذكر المسافة التي تعرج  إلى الله فيها الملائكة والأرواح، وأنها  تعرج في يوم بما يسر لها من  الأسباب، وأعانها عليه من اللطافة والخفة  وسرعة السير، مع أن تلك المسافة  على السير المعتاد مقدار خمسين ألف سنة،  من ابتداء العروج إلى وصولها، ما  حُدَّ لها، وما تنتهي إليه من الملأ  الأعلى، فهذا الملك العظيم، والعالم  الكبير، علويه وسفليه، جميعه قد تولى  خلقه وتدبيره، العليُّ الأعلى، فعلم  أحوالهم الظاهرة والباطنة، وعلم  مستقرهم ومستودعهم، وأوصلهم من رحمته وبره  ورزقه، ما عمهم وشملهم وأجرى  عليهم حكمه القدري، وحكمه الشرعي، وحكمه  الجزائي. فبؤساً لأقوام جهلوا  عظمته، ولم يقدروه حق قدره، فاستعجلوا  بالعذاب على وجه التعجيز والامتحان،  وسبحان الحليم الذي أمهلهم وما أهملهم،  وآذوه فصبر عليهم، وعافاهم  ورزقهم. هذا أحد الاحتمالات في تفسير هذه الآية  [الكريمة]، فيكون هذا  العروج والصعود في الدنيا، لأن السياق الأول يدل على  هذا. ويحتمل أن هذا  في يوم القيامة، وأن الله تبارك وتعالى يُظْهِرْ  لعباده في يوم القيامة،  من عظمته وجلاله وكبريائه، ما هو أكبر دليل على  معرفته، مما يشاهدونه من  عروج الأملاك والأرواح، صاعدة ونازلة، بالتدابير  الإلهية، والشؤون في  الخليقة.
في ذلك اليوم الذي  مقداره  خمسون ألف سنة من طوله وشدته، لكن الله تعالى يخففه على المؤمن.  وقوله: {  فَٱصْبِرْ صَبْراً جَمِيلاً } أي: اصبر على دعوتك لقومك صبراً  جميلاً، لا  تضجّر فيه ولا ملل، بل استمر على أمر الله، وادع عباده إلى  توحيده، ولا  يمنعك عنهم ما ترى من عدم انقيادهم، وعدم رغبتهم، فإن في الصبر  على ذلك  خيراً كثيراً، { إِنَّهُمْ يَرَوْنَهُ بَعِيداً * وَنَرَاهُ  قَرِيباً }  الضمير يعود إلى البعث، الذي يقع فيه عذاب السائلين بالعذاب أي:  إن حالهم  حال المنكر له، أو الذي غلبت عليه الشقوة والسكرة، حتى تباعد  جميع ما  أمامه من البعث والنشور، والله يراه قريباً، لأنه رفيق حليم لا  يعجل،  ويعلم أنه لا بد أن يكون، وكل ما هو آتٍ فهو قريب. ثم ذكر أهوال ذلك  اليوم  وما يكون فيه، فقال: { يَوْمَ تَكُونُ ٱلسَّمَآءُ... }.
*{ يَوْمَ تَكُونُ ٱلسَّمَآءُ كَٱلْمُهْلِ } 8 { وَتَكُونُ ٱلْجِبَالُ كَٱلْعِهْنِ } 9 { وَلاَ يَسْأَلُ حَمِيمٌ حَمِيماً } 10 { يُبَصَّرُونَهُم  ْ يَوَدُّ ٱلْمُجْرِمُ لَوْ يَفْتَدِي مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمِئِذٍ بِبَنِيهِ } 11 { وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَأَخِيهِ } 12 { وَفَصِيلَتِهِ ٱلَّتِي تُؤْوِيهِ } 13 { وَمَن فِي ٱلأَرْضِ جَمِيعاً ثُمَّ يُنجِيهِ } 14 { كَلاَّ إِنَّهَا لَظَىٰ } 15 { نَزَّاعَةً لِّلشَّوَىٰ } 16 { تَدْعُواْ مَنْ أَدْبَرَ وَتَوَلَّىٰ } 17 { وَجَمَعَ فَأَوْعَىٰ }18
*

أي:   { يَوْمَ } القيامة، تقع فيه هذه الأمور العظيمة فـ { تَكُونُ ٱلسَّمَآءُ   كَٱلْمُهْلِ } وهو الرصاص المذاب، من تشققها، وبلوغ الهول منها كل مبلغ. {   وَتَكُونُ ٱلْجِبَالُ كَٱلْعِهْنِ } وهو الصوف المنفوش، ثم تكون بعد ذاك   هباءً منثوراً فتضمحل، فإذا كان هذا القلق والانزعاج لهذه الأجرام الكبيرة   الشديدة، فما ظنك بالعبد الضعيف الذي قد أثقل ظهره بالذنوب والأوزار؟  أليس  حقيقاً، أن ينخلع قلبه وينزعج لبه، ويذهل عن كل أحد؟ ولهذا قال: {  وَلاَ  يَسْأَلُ حَمِيمٌ حَمِيماً * يُبَصَّرُونَهُم  ْ } أي: يشاهد الحميم،  وهو  القريب حميمه، فلا يبقى في قلبه متسع لسؤال حميمه عن حاله، ولا فيما  يتعلق  بعشرتهم ومودتهم، ولا يهمه إلا نفسه. { يَوَدُّ ٱلْمُجْرِمُ } الذي  حق عليه  العذاب { لَوْ يَفْتَدِي مِنْ عَذَابِ يَوْمِئِذٍ بِبَنِيهِ *   وَصَاحِبَتِهِ } أي: زوجته { وَأَخِيهِ * وَفَصِيلَتِهِ } أي: قرابته {   ٱلَّتِي تُؤْوِيهِ } أي: التي جرت عادتها في الدنيا أن تتناصر ويعين بعضها   بعضاً، ففي يوم القيامة، لا ينفع أحد أحداً، ولا يشفع أحد إلا بإذن الله.   بل لو يفتدي [المجرم المستحق للعذاب] بجميع ما في الأرضِ ثم ينجيه لم  ينفعه  ذلك. { كَلاَّ } أي: لا حيلة ولا مناص لهم، قد حقت عليهم كلمة ربك  على  الذين فسقوا أنهم لا يؤمنون، وذهب نفع الأقارب والأصدقاء. { إِنَّهَا   لَظَىٰ * نَزَّاعَةً لِّلشَّوَىٰ } أي: للأعضاء الظاهرة والباطنة من شدة   عذابها. { تَدْعُواْ } إليها { مَنْ أَدْبَرَ وَتَوَلَّىٰ * وَجَمَعَ   فَأَوْعَىٰ } أي: أدبر عن اتباع الحق وأعرض عنه، فليس له فيه غرض، وجمع   الأموال بعضها فوق بعض وأوعاها، فلم ينفق منها، فإن النار تدعوهم إلى   نفسها، وتستعد للالتهاب بهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (607) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المعارج)
من (19)الى (44)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المعارج
**{ إِنَّ ٱلإِنسَانَ خُلِقَ هَلُوعاً } 19 { إِذَا مَسَّهُ ٱلشَّرُّ جَزُوعاً } 20 { وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ ٱلْخَيْرُ مَنُوعاً } 21 { إِلاَّ ٱلْمُصَلِّينَ } 22 { ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَىٰ صَلاَتِهِمْ دَآئِمُونَ } 23 { وَٱلَّذِينَ فِيۤ أَمْوَٰلِهِمْ حَقٌّ مَّعْلُومٌ } 24 { لِّلسَّآئِلِ وَٱلْمَحْرُومِ } 25 { وَٱلَّذِينَ يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ } 26 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم مِّنْ عَذَابِ رَبِّهِم مُّشْفِقُونَ } 27 { إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ } 28 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ حَافِظُونَ } 29 { إِلاَّ عَلَىٰ أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ مَلُومِينَ } 30 { فَمَنِ ٱبْتَغَىٰ وَرَآءَ ذَلِكَ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ ٱلْعَادُونَ } 31 { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لأَمَانَاتِهِمْ وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ } 32 { وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ بِشَهَادَاتِهِم قَائِمُونَ } 33 { وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَىٰ صَلاَتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ } 34 { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ فِي جَنَّاتٍ مُّكْرَمُونَ }35
*

وهذا   الوصف للإنسان من حيث هو وصف طبيعته الأصلية، أنه هلوع. وفسر الهلوع  بأنه:  { إِذَا مَسَّهُ ٱلشَّرُّ جَزُوعاً } فيجزع إن أصابه فقر أو مرض، أو  ذهاب  محبوب له، من مال أو أهل أو ولد، ولا يستعمل في ذلك الصبر والرضا  بما قضى  الله، { وَإِذَا مَسَّهُ ٱلْخَيْرُ مَنُوعاً } فلا ينفق مما آتاه  الله، ولا  يشكر الله على نعمه وبره، فيجزع في الضراء، ويمنع في السراء. {  إِلاَّ  ٱلْمُصَلِّينَ } الموصوفين بتلك الأوصاف، فإنهم إذا مسهم الخير  شكروا الله،  وأنفقوا مما خولهم الله، وإذا مسهم الشر صبروا واحتسبوا.  وقوله [في وصفهم]  { ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَىٰ صَلاَتِهِمْ دَآئِمُونَ } أي:  مداومون عليها في  أوقاتها بشروطها ومكملاتها. وليسوا كمن لا يفعلها، أو  يفعلها وقتاً دون  وقت، أو يفعلها على وجه ناقص. { وَٱلَّذِينَ فِيۤ  أَمْوَٰلِهِمْ حَقٌّ  مَّعْلُومٌ } من زكاة وصدقة { لِّلسَّآئِلِ } الذي  يتعرض للسؤال، {  وَٱلْمَحْرُومِ } وهو المسكين الذي لا يسأل الناس فيعطوه،  ولا يفطن له،  فيتصدق عليه. { وَٱلَّذِينَ يُصَدِّقُونَ بِيَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ  } أي: يؤمنون  بما أخبر الله به، وأخبرت به رسله، من الجزاء والبعث،  ويتيقنون ذلك،  فيستعدون للآخرة، ويسعون لها سعيها. والتصديق بيوم الدين،  يلزم منه التصديق  بالرسل، وبما جاؤوا به من الكتب. { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُم  مِّنْ عَذَابِ  رَبِّهِم مُّشْفِقُونَ } أي: خائفون وجلون، فيتركون لذلك كل  ما يقربهم من  عذاب الله. { إِنَّ عَذَابَ رَبِّهِمْ غَيْرُ مَأْمُونٍ }  أي: هو العذاب  الذي يخشى ويحذر. { وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لِفُرُوجِهِمْ  حَافِظُونَ } فلا يطؤون  بها وطأً محرماً، من زنى أو لواطٍ، أو وطءٍ في  دبر، أو حيض، ونحو ذلك،  ويحفظونها أيضاً من النظر إليها ومسها، ممن لا  يجوز له ذلك، ويتركون أيضاً،  وسائل المحرمات الداعية لفعل الفاحشة. {  إِلاَّ عَلَىٰ أَزْوَاجِهِمْ أَوْ  مَا مَلَكَتْ أَيْمَانُهُمْ } أي:  سرياتهم { فَإِنَّهُمْ غَيْرُ  مَلُومِينَ } في وطئهن، في المحل الذي هو  محل الحرث، { فَمَنِ ٱبْتَغَىٰ  وَرَآءَ ذَلِكَ } أي: غير الزوجة وملك  اليمين، { فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمُ  ٱلْعَادُونَ } أي: المتجاوزون ما أحل الله  إلى ما حرم الله، ودلّت هذه  الآية على تحريم [نكاح] المتعة، لكونها غير  زوجة مقصودة، ولا ملك يمين. {  وَٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ لأَمَانَاتِهِمْ  وَعَهْدِهِمْ رَاعُونَ } أي: مراعون لها،  حافظون مجتهدون على أدائها  والوفاء بها، وهذا شامل لجميع الأمانات التي  بين العبد وبين ربه،  كالتكاليف السرية، التي لا يطلع عليها إلا الله،  والأمانات التي بين العبد  وبين الخلق، في الأموال والأسرار، وكذلك العهد،  شامل للعهد الذي عاهد  عليه الله، والعهد الذي عاهد عليه الخلق، فإن العهد  يسأل عنه العبد، هل  قام به ووفاه، أم رفضه وخانه فلم يقم به؟ { وَالَّذِينَ  هُمْ  بِشَهَادَاتِهِم قَائِمُونَ } أي: لا يشهدون إلا بما يعلمونه، من غير   زيادة ولا نقص ولا كتمان، ولا يحابي فيها قريباً ولا صديقاً ونحوه، ويكون   القصد بها وجه الله.
قال تعالى:*{ وَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلشَّهَادَةَ لِلَّهِ }* [الطلاق: 2]*{ يَٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ كُونُواْ قَوَّٰمِينَ بِٱلْقِسْطِ شُهَدَآءَ للَّهِ   وَلَوْ عَلَىۤ أَنْفُسِكُمْ أَوِ ٱلْوَٰلِدَيْنِ وَٱلأَقْرَبِينَ }* [النساء:   135]. { وَالَّذِينَ هُمْ عَلَىٰ صَلاَتِهِمْ يُحَافِظُونَ } بمداومتها   على أكمل وجوهها، { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ } أي: الموصوفون بتلك الصفات { فِي   جَنَّاتٍ مُّكْرَمُونَ } أي: قد أوصل الله لهم من الكرامة والنعيم المقيم   ما تشتهيه الأنفس، وتلذ الأعين، وهم فيها خالدون. وحاصل هذا، أن الله وصف   أهل السعادة والخير بهذه الأوصاف الكاملة، والأخلاق الفاضلة، من العبادات   البدنية، كالصلاة، والمداومة عليها، والأعمال القلبية، كخشية الله الداعية   لكل خير، والعبادات المالية، والعقائد النافعة، والأخلاق الفاضلة، ومعاملة   الله، ومعاملة خلقه، أحسن معاملة من إنصافهم، وحفظ عهودهم وأسرارهم،  والعفة  التامة بحفظ الفروج عما يكره الله تعالى.

*{ فَمَالِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ قِبَلَكَ مُهْطِعِينَ } 36 { عَنِ ٱلْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ ٱلشِّمَالِ عِزِينَ } 37 { أَيَطْمَعُ كُلُّ ٱمْرِىءٍ مِّنْهُمْ أَن يُدْخَلَ جَنَّةَ نَعِيمٍ } 38 { كَلاَّ إِنَّا خَلَقْنَاهُم مِّمَّا يَعْلَمُونَ }39
*

يقول   تعالى، مبيناً اغترار الكافرين: { فَمَالِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ قِبَلَكَ   مُهْطِعِينَ } أي: مسرعين. { عَنِ ٱلْيَمِينِ وَعَنِ ٱلشِّمَالِ عِزِينَ }   أي: قطعاً متفرقة وجماعات متوزعة، كل منهم بما لديه فرح. { أَيَطْمَعُ   كُلُّ ٱمْرِىءٍ مِّنْهُمْ أَن يُدْخَلَ جَنَّةَ نَعِيمٍ } بأي: سببٍ   أطمعهم، وهم لم يقدموا سوى الكفر، والجحود برب العالمين، ولهذا قال: {   كَلاَّ } [أي:] ليس الأمر بأمانيهم ولا إدراك ما يشتهون بقوتهم. { إِنَّا   خَلَقْنَاهُم مِّمَّا يَعْلَمُونَ } أي: من ماء دافق، يخرج من بين الصلب   والترائب، فهم ضعفاء، لا يملكون لأنفسهم نفعاً ولا ضراً، ولا موتاً ولا   حياةً ولا نشوراً.
*{ فَلآ أُقْسِمُ بِرَبِّ ٱلْمَشَٰرِقِ وَٱلْمَغَٰرِبِ إِنَّا لَقَٰدِرُونَ } 40 { عَلَىٰ أَن نُّبَدِّلَ خَيْراً مِّنْهُمْ وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَسْبُوقِينَ } 41 { فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُواْ وَيَلْعَبُواْ حَتَّىٰ يُلَٰقُواْ يَوْمَهُمُ ٱلَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ } 42 { يَوْمَ يَخْرُجُونَ مِنَ ٱلأَجْدَاثِ سِرَاعاً كَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَىٰ نُصُبٍ يُوفِضُونَ } 43 { خَٰشِعَةً أَبْصَٰرُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ ذَلِكَ ٱلْيَوْمُ ٱلَّذِي كَانُواْ يُوعَدُونَ }44
*

هذا   إقسام منه تعالى بالمشارق والمغارب، للشمس والقمر والكواكب، لما فيها من   الآيات الباهرات على البعث، وقدرته على تبديل أمثالهم، وهم بأعيانهم، كما   قال تعالى:*{ وَنُنشِئَكُمْ فِي مَا لاَ تَعْلَمُونَ }* [الواقعة:   61]. { وَمَا نَحْنُ بِمَسْبُوقِينَ } أي: ما أحد يسبقنا ويفوتنا ويعجزنا   إذا أردنا أن نعيده. فإذا تقرر البعث والجزاء، واستمروا على تكذيبهم،  وعدم  انقيادهم لآيات الله { فَذَرْهُمْ يَخُوضُواْ وَيَلْعَبُواْ } أي:  يخوضوا  بالأقوال الباطلة، والعقائد الفاسدة، ويلعبوا بدينهم، ويأكلوا  ويشربوا،  ويتمتعوا { حَتَّىٰ يُلَٰقُواْ يَوْمَهُمُ ٱلَّذِي يُوعَدُونَ }  فإن الله  قد أعد لهم فيه من النكال والوبال ما هو عاقبة خوضهم ولعبهم. ثم  ذكر حال  الخلق حين يلاقون يومهم الذي يوعدون، فقال: { يَوْمَ يَخْرُجُونَ  مِنَ  ٱلأَجْدَاثِ } أي: القبور، { سِرَاعاً } مجيبين لدعوة الداعي، مهطعين  إليها  { كَأَنَّهُمْ إِلَىٰ نُصُبٍ يُوفِضُونَ } أي: [كأنهم إلى عَلَم]  يؤمون  ويسرعون أي: فلا يتمكنون من الاستعصاء للداعي، والالتواء لنداء  المنادي، بل  يأتون أذلاء مقهورين للقيام، بين يدي رب العالمين. {  خَٰشِعَةً  أَبْصَٰرُهُمْ تَرْهَقُهُمْ ذِلَّةٌ } وذلك أن الذلة والقلق قد  ملك قلوبهم،  واستولى على أفئدتهم، فخشعت منهم الأبصار، وسكنت منهم  الحركات، وانقطعت  الأصوات. فهذه الحال والمآل، هو يومهم { ٱلَّذِي  كَانُواْ يُوعَدُونَ } ولا  بد من الوفاء بوعد الله [تمت والحمد لله].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (608) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة نوح)
من (1)الى (28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة نوح
**{ إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَىٰ قَوْمِهِ أَنْ أَنذِرْ قَوْمَكَ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يَأْتِيَهُمْ عَذَابٌ أَلِيمٌ } 1 { قَالَ يٰقَوْمِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } 2 { أَنِ ٱعبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَٱتَّقُوهُ وَأَطِيعُونِ } 3 { يَغْفِرْ   لَكُمْ مِّن ذُنُوبِكُمْ وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى إِنَّ   أَجَلَ ٱللَّهِ إِذَا جَآءَ لاَ يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنتُمْ تَعْلَمُونَ } 4 { قَالَ رَبِّ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ قَوْمِي لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً } 5 { فَلَمْ يَزِدْهُمْ دُعَآئِيۤ إِلاَّ فِرَاراً } 6 { وَإِنِّي   كُلَّمَا دَعَوْتُهُمْ لِتَغْفِرَ لَهُمْ جَعَلُوۤاْ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِيۤ   آذَانِهِمْ وَٱسْتَغْشَوْاْ ثِيَابَهُمْ وَأَصَرُّواْ وَٱسْتَكْبَرُوا  ْ   ٱسْتِكْبَاراً } 7 { ثُمَّ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُهُمْ جِهَاراً } 8 { ثُمَّ إِنِّيۤ أَعْلَنْتُ لَهُمْ وَأَسْرَرْتُ لَهُمْ إِسْرَاراً } 9 { فَقُلْتُ ٱسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ إِنَّهُ كَانَ غَفَّاراً } 10 { يُرْسِلِ ٱلسَّمَآءَ عَلَيْكُمْ مِّدْرَاراً } 11 { وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ أَنْهَاراً } 12 { مَّا لَكُمْ لاَ تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَاراً } 13 { وَقَدْ خَلَقَكُمْ أَطْوَاراً } 14 { أَلَمْ تَرَوْاْ كَيْفَ خَلَقَ ٱللَّهُ سَبْعَ سَمَٰوَٰتٍ طِبَاقاً } 15 { وَجَعَلَ ٱلْقَمَرَ فِيهِنَّ نُوراً وَجَعَلَ ٱلشَّمْسَ سِرَاجاً } 16 { وَٱللَّهُ أَنبَتَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ نَبَاتاً } 17 { ثُمَّ يُعِيدُكُمْ فِيهَا وَيُخْرِجُكُمْ إِخْرَاجاً } 18 { وَٱللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ بِسَاطاً } 19 { لِّتَسْلُكُواْ مِنْهَا سُبُلاً فِجَاجاً } 20 { قَالَ نُوحٌ رَّبِّ إِنَّهُمْ عَصَوْنِي وَٱتَّبَعُواْ مَن لَّمْ يَزِدْهُ مَالُهُ وَوَلَدُهُ إِلاَّ خَسَاراً } 21 { وَمَكَرُواْ مَكْراً كُبَّاراً } 22 { وَقَالُواْ لاَ تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ وَلاَ تَذَرُنَّ وَدّاً وَلاَ سُوَاعاً وَلاَ يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْراً } 23 { وَقَدْ أَضَلُّواْ كَثِيراً وَلاَ تَزِدِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إِلاَّ ضَلاَلاً } 24 { مِّمَّا خَطِيۤئَاتِهِمْ أُغْرِقُواْ فَأُدْخِلُواْ نَاراً فَلَمْ يَجِدُواْ لَهُمْ مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ أَنصَاراً } 25 { وَقَالَ نُوحٌ رَّبِّ لاَ تَذَرْ عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ مِنَ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً } 26 { إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّواْ عِبَادَكَ وَلاَ يَلِدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ فَاجِراً كَفَّاراً } 27 { رَّبِّ   ٱغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِناً   وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَلاَ تَزِدِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إِلاَّ   تَبَاراً }28
*

{   بِسمِ ٱلله الرَّحْمٰنِ الرَّحِيـمِ * إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَا نُوحاً إِلَىٰ   قَوْمِهِ أَنْ أَنذِرْ قَوْمَكَ } إلى آخر السورة لم يذكر الله في هذه   السورة سوى قصة نوح وحدها لطول لبثه في قومه، وتكرار دعوته إلى التوحيد،   ونهيه عن الشرك، فأخبر تعالى أنه أرسله إلى قومه، رحمةً بهم وإنذاراً لهم   من عذاب الله الأليم، خوفاً من استمرارهم على كفرهم، فيهلكهم الله هلاكاً   أبدياً، ويعذبهم عذاباً سرمدياً، فامتثل نوح عليه السلام لذلك، وابتدر لأمر   الله، فقال: { يٰقَوْمِ إِنِّي لَكُمْ نَذِيرٌ مُّبِينٌ } أي: واضح   النذارة بيّنها، وذلك لتوضيحه ما أنذر به وما أنذر عنه، وبأي: شيء تحصل   النجاة، بيّن جميع ذلك بياناً شافياً، فأخبرهم وأمرهم بزبدة ما يأمرهم به،   فقال: { أَنِ ٱعبُدُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَٱتَّقُوهُ } وذلك بإفراده تعالى  بالتوحيد  والعبادة، والبعد عن الشرك وطرقه ووسائله، فإنهم إذا اتقوا الله  غفر  ذنوبهم، وإذا غفر ذنوبهم، حصل لهم النجاة من العذاب، والفوز بالثواب، {   وَيُؤَخِّرْكُمْ إِلَىٰ أَجَلٍ مُّسَمًّى } أي: يمتعكم في هذه الدار،  ويدفع  عنكم الهلاك إلى أجل مسمى أي: مقدرٍ [البقاء في الدنيا] بقضاء الله  وقدره  [إلى وقت محدود]، وليس المتاع أبداً، فإن الموت لا بدّ منه، ولهذا  قال: {  إِنَّ أَجَلَ ٱللَّهِ إِذَا جَآءَ لاَ يُؤَخَّرُ لَوْ كُنتُمْ  تَعْلَمُونَ }  لما كفرتم بالله، وعاندتم الحق، فلم يجيبوا لدعوته، ولا  انقادوا لأمره،  فقال شاكياً لربه: { رَبِّ إِنِّي دَعَوْتُ قَوْمِي  لَيْلاً وَنَهَاراً *  فَلَمْ يَزِدْهُمْ دُعَآئِيۤ إِلاَّ فِرَاراً } أي:  نفوراً عن الحق  وإعراضاً، فلم يبق لذلك فائدة، لأن فائدة الدعوة أن يحصل  جميع المقصود أو  بعضه، { وَإِنِّي كُلَّمَا دَعَوْتُهُمْ لِتَغْفِرَ  لَهُمْ } أي: لأجل أن  يستجيبوا، فإذا استجابوا، غفرت لهم، فكان هذا محض  مصلحتهم، ولكنهم أبوا إلا  تمادياً على باطلهم، ونفوراً عن الحق، {  جَعَلُوۤاْ أَصَابِعَهُمْ فِيۤ  آذَانِهِمْ } حذر سماع ما يقول لهم نبيهم  نوح عليه السلام، {  وَٱسْتَغْشَوْاْ ثِيَابَهُمْ } أي: تغطوا بها غطاء  يغشاهم، بعداً عن الحق  وبغضاً له، { وَأَصَرُّواْ } على كفرهم وشرهم، {  وَٱسْتَكْبَرُوا  ْ } على  الحق { ٱسْتِكْبَاراً } فشرُّهم ازداد، وخيرهم  بَعُدَ. { ثُمَّ إِنِّي  دَعَوْتُهُمْ جِهَاراً } أي: بمسمع منهم كلهم {  ثُمَّ إِنِّيۤ أَعْلَنْتُ  لَهُمْ وَأَسْرَرْتُ لَهُمْ إِسْرَاراً } كل هذا  حرص ونصح، وإتيانهم بكل  باب يظن أن يحصل منه المقصود، { فَقُلْتُ  ٱسْتَغْفِرُواْ رَبَّكُمْ } أي:  اتركوا ما أنتم عليه من الذنوب، واستغفروا  الله منها. { إِنَّهُ كَانَ  غَفَّاراً } كثير المغفرة لمن تاب واستغفر،  فرغبهم بمغفرة الذنوب، وما  يترتب عليها من حصول الثواب، واندفاع العقاب.  ورغَّبهم أيضاً بخير الدنيا  العاجل، فقال: { يُرْسِلِ ٱلسَّمَآءَ  عَلَيْكُمْ مِّدْرَاراً } أي: مطراً  متتابعاً، يروي الشعاب والوهاد، ويحيي  البلاد والعباد. { وَيُمْدِدْكُمْ  بِأَمْوَالٍ وَبَنِينَ } أي: يكثر  أموالكم التي تدركون بها ما تطلبون من  الدنيا وأولادكم، { وَيَجْعَل  لَّكُمْ جَنَّاتٍ وَيَجْعَل لَّكُمْ  أَنْهَاراً } وهذا من أبلغ ما يكون من  لذات الدنيا ومطالبها.
{ مَّا لَكُمْ لاَ   تَرْجُونَ لِلَّهِ وَقَاراً } أي: لا تخافون لله عظمة، وليس لله عندكم قدر.   { وَقَدْ خَلَقَكُمْ أَطْوَاراً } أي: خلقاً [من] بعد خلق، في بطن الأم،   ثم في الرضاع، ثم في سن الطفولية، ثم التمييز، ثم الشباب، إلى آخر ما وصل   إليه الخلق، فالذي انفرد بالخلق والتدبير البديع، متعين أن يفرد بالعبادة   والتوحيد، وفي ذكر ابتداء خلقهم تنبيه لهم على الإقرار بالمعاد، وأن الذي   أنشأهم من العدم قادر على أن يعيدهم بعد موتهم. واستدل أيضاً عليهم بخلق   السماوات التي هي أكبر من خلق الناس، فقال: { أَلَمْ تَرَوْاْ كَيْفَ   خَلَقَ ٱللَّهُ سَبْعَ سَمَٰوَٰتٍ طِبَاقاً } أي: كل سماء فوق الأخرى، {   وَجَعَلَ ٱلْقَمَرَ فِيهِنَّ نُوراً } لأهل الأرض { وَجَعَلَ ٱلشَّمْسَ   سِرَاجاً }. ففيه تنبيه على عظم خلق هذه الأشياء، وكثرة المنافع في الشمس   والقمر الدالة على رحمته وسعة إحسانه، فالعظيم الرحيم، يستحق أن يعظم ويحب   ويعبد ويخاف ويرجى، { وَٱللَّهُ أَنبَتَكُمْ مِّنَ ٱلأَرْضِ نَبَاتاً }  حين  خلق أباكم آدم وأنتم في صلبه. { ثُمَّ يُعِيدُكُمْ فِيهَا } عند الموت  {  وَيُخْرِجُكُمْ إِخْرَاجاً } للبعث والنشور، فهو الذي يملك الحياة  والموت  والنشور، { وَٱللَّهُ جَعَلَ لَكُمُ ٱلأَرْضَ بِسَاطاً } أي:  مبسوطة مهيأة  للانتفاع بها، { لِّتَسْلُكُواْ مِنْهَا سُبُلاً فِجَاجاً }  فلولا أنه  بسطها، لما أمكن ذلك، بل ولا أمكنهم حرثها وغرسها وزرعها،  والبناء، والسكون  على ظهرها. { قَالَ نُوحٌ } شاكياً لربه: إن هذا الكلام  والوعظ والتذكير  ما نجع فيهم ولا أفاد. { إِنَّهُمْ عَصَوْنِي } فيما  أمرتهم به {  وَٱتَّبَعُواْ مَن لَّمْ يَزِدْهُ مَالُهُ وَوَلَدُهُ إِلاَّ  خَسَاراً }  أي: عصوا الرسول الناصح الدال على الخير، واتبعوا الملأ  والأشراف الذين لم  تزدهم أموالهم ولا أولادهم إلا خساراً أي: هلاكاً  وتفويتاً للأرباح، فكيف  بمن انقاد لهم وأطاعهم؟! { وَمَكَرُواْ مَكْراً  كُبَّاراً } أي: مكراً  كبيراً بليغاً في معاندة الحق. { وَقَالُواْ } لهم  داعين إلى الشرك مزينين  له: { لاَ تَذَرُنَّ آلِهَتَكُمْ } فدعوهم إلى  التعصب على ما هم عليه من  الشرك، وأن لا يدعوا ما عليه آباؤهم الأقدمون،  ثم عينوا آلهتهم فقالوا: {  وَلاَ تَذَرُنَّ وَدّاً وَلاَ سُوَاعاً وَلاَ  يَغُوثَ وَيَعُوقَ وَنَسْراً }  وهذه أسماء رجال صالحين، لما ماتوا، زين  الشيطان لقومهم أن يصوروا صورهم،  لينشطوا - بزعمهم - على الطاعة إذا  رأوها، ثم طال الأمد، وجاء غير أولئك  فقال لهم الشيطان: إن أسلافكم  يعبدونهم، ويتوسلون بهم، وبهم يسقون المطر،  فعبدوهم، ولهذا أوصى رؤساؤهم  للتابعين لهم، أن لا يدعوا عبادة هذه الآلهة. {  وَقَدْ أَضَلُّواْ  كَثِيراً } أي: وقد أضل الكبار والرؤساء بدعوتهم كثيراً  من الخلق، { وَلاَ  تَزِدِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إِلاَّ ضَلاَلاً } أي: لو كان  ضلالهم عند دعوتي  إياهم بحق، لكان مصلحة، ولكن لا يزيدون بدعوة الرؤساء إلا  ضلالاً أي: فلم  يبق محل لنجاحهم ولا لصلاحهم، ولهذا ذكر الله عذابهم  وعقوبتهم الدنيوية  والأخروية، فقال: { مِّمَّا خَطِيۤئَاتِهِمْ أُغْرِقُواْ  } في اليم الذي  أحاط بهم { فَأُدْخِلُواْ نَاراً } فذهبت أجسادهم في  الغرق، وأرواحهم  للنار والحرق، وهذا كله بسبب خطيئاتهم، التي أتاهم نبيهم  نوح ينذرهم عنها،  ويخبرهم بشؤمها ومغبتها، فرفضوا ما قال، حتى حل بهم  النكال، { فَلَمْ  يَجِدُواْ لَهُمْ مِّن دُونِ ٱللَّهِ أَنصَاراً }  ينصرونهم حين نزل بهم  الأمْرُ الأمَرُّ، ولا أحد يقدر يعارض القضاء والقدر.

{ وَقَالَ نُوحٌ  رَّبِّ لاَ  تَذَرْ عَلَى ٱلأَرْضِ مِنَ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ دَيَّاراً } يدور على  وجه  الأرض، وذكر السبب في ذلك، فقال: { إِنَّكَ إِن تَذَرْهُمْ يُضِلُّواْ   عِبَادَكَ وَلاَ يَلِدُوۤاْ إِلاَّ فَاجِراً كَفَّاراً } أي: بقاؤهم مفسدة   محضة، لهم ولغيرهم، وإنما قال نوح - عليه السلام - ذلك، لأنه مع كثرة   مخالطته إياهم، ومزاولته لأخلاقهم، علم بذلك نتيجة أعمالهم، لا جرم أن الله   استجاب دعوته، فأغرقهم أجمعين، ونجى نوحاً ومن معه من المؤمنين. { رَّبِّ   ٱغْفِرْ لِي وَلِوَالِدَيَّ وَلِمَن دَخَلَ بَيْتِيَ مُؤْمِناً } خص   المذكورين لتأكد حقهم وتقديم برهم، ثم عمم الدعاء، فقال: {   وَلِلْمُؤْمِنِي  نَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ وَلاَ تَزِدِ ٱلظَّالِمِينَ إِلاَّ   تَبَاراً } أي: خساراً ودماراً وهلاكاً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (609) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الجن)
من (1)الى (28)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالجن
**{ قُلْ أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ ٱسْتَمَعَ نَفَرٌ مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ فَقَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا قُرْآناً عَجَباً } 1 { يَهْدِيۤ إِلَى ٱلرُّشْدِ فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَن نُّشرِكَ بِرَبِّنَآ أَحَداً } 2 { وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَىٰ جَدُّ رَبِّنَا مَا ٱتَّخَذَ صَاحِبَةً وَلاَ وَلَداً } 3 { وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ يَقُولُ سَفِيهُنَا عَلَى ٱللَّهِ شَطَطاً }4
*

أي:   { قُلْ } يا أيها الرسول للناس { أُوحِيَ إِلَيَّ أَنَّهُ ٱسْتَمَعَ   نَفَرٌ مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ } صرفهم الله [إلى رسوله] لسماع آياته، لتقوم عليهم   الحجة، [وتتم عليهم النعمة] ويكونوا نذراً لقومهم. وأمر الله رسوله، أن  يقص  نبأهم على الناس، وذلك أنهم لما حضروه، قالوا: أنصتوا، فلما أنصتوا  فهموا  معانيه، ووصلت حقائقه إلى قلوبهم، { فَقَالُوۤاْ إِنَّا سَمِعْنَا  قُرْآناً  عَجَباً } أي: من العجائب الغالية، والمطالب العالية. { يَهْدِيۤ  إِلَى  ٱلرُّشْدِ } والرشد: اسم جامع لكل ما يرشد الناس إلى مصالح دينهم  ودنياهم، {  فَآمَنَّا بِهِ وَلَن نُّشرِكَ بِرَبِّنَآ أَحَداً } فجمعوا  بين الإيمان  الذي يدخل فيه جميع أعمال الخير، وبين التقوى، [المتضمنة لترك  الشر] وجعلوا  السبب الداعي لهم إلى الإيمان وتوابعه، ما علموه من إرشادات  القرآن، وما  اشتمل عليه من المصالح والفوائد واجتناب المضار، فإن ذلك آية  عظيمة، وحجة  قاطعة، لمن استنار به، واهتدى بهديه، وهذا الإيمان النافع،  المثمر لكل خير،  المبني على هداية القرآن، بخلاف إيمان العوائد، والمربى  والإلف ونحو ذلك،  فإنه إيمان تقليد تحت خطر الشبهات والعوارض الكثيرة، {  وَأَنَّهُ تَعَالَىٰ  جَدُّ رَبِّنَا } أي: تعالت عظمته وتقدست أسماؤه، {  مَا ٱتَّخَذَ  صَاحِبَةً وَلاَ وَلَداً } فعلموا من جد الله وعظمته، ما  دلّهم على بطلان  من يزعم أن له صاحبةً أو ولداً، لأن له العظمة والكمال في  كل صفة كمال،  واتخاذ الصاحبة والولد ينافي ذلك، لأنه يضاد كمال الغنى. {  وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ  يَقُولُ سَفِيهُنَا عَلَى ٱللَّهِ شَطَطاً } أي: قولاً  جائراً عن الصواب،  متعدياً للحد، وما حمله على ذلك إلا سفهه وضعف عقله،  وإلا فلو كان رزيناً  مطمئناً لعرف كيف يقول.
*{ وَأَنَّا ظَنَنَّآ أَن لَّن تَقُولَ ٱلإِنسُ وَٱلْجِنُّ عَلَى ٱللَّهِ كَذِباً }5
*

أي:   كنا مغترين قبل ذلك، وغرنا القادة والرؤساء من الجن والإنس، فأحسنا بهم   الظن، وظنناهم لا يتجرؤون على الكذب على الله، فلذلك كنا قبل هذا على   طريقهم، فاليوم إذ بان لنا الحق، رجعنا إليه، وانقدنا له، ولم نبال بقول   أحد من الناس يعارض الهدى.
*{ وَأَنَّهُ كَانَ رِجَالٌ مِّنَ ٱلإِنسِ يَعُوذُونَ بِرِجَالٍ مِّنَ ٱلْجِنِّ فَزَادُوهُمْ رَهَقاً    } 6 { وَأَنَّهُمْ ظَنُّواْ كَمَا ظَنَنتُمْ أَن لَّن يَبْعَثَ ٱللَّهُ أَحَداً } 7 { وَأَنَّا لَمَسْنَا ٱلسَّمَآءَ فَوَجَدْنَاهَا مُلِئَتْ حَرَساً شَدِيداً وَشُهُباً } 8 { وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ فَمَن يَسْتَمِعِ ٱلآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ شِهَاباً رَّصَداً } 9 { وَأَنَّا لاَ نَدْرِيۤ أَشَرٌّ أُرِيدَ بِمَن فِي ٱلأَرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَداً } 10 { وَأَنَّا مِنَّا ٱلصَّالِحُونَ وَمِنَّا دُونَ ذَلِكَ كُنَّا طَرَآئِقَ قِدَداً } 11 { وَأَنَّا ظَنَنَّآ أَن لَّن نُّعْجِزَ ٱللَّهَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ وَلَن نُّعْجِزَهُ هَرَباً } 12 { وَأَنَّا لَمَّا سَمِعْنَا ٱلْهُدَىٰ آمَنَّا بِهِ فَمَن يُؤْمِن بِرَبِّهِ فَلاَ يَخَافُ بَخْساً وَلاَ رَهَقاً } 13 { وَأَنَّا مِنَّا ٱلْمُسْلِمُونَ وَمِنَّا ٱلْقَاسِطُونَ فَمَنْ أَسْلَمَ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ تَحَرَّوْاْ رَشَداً } 14 { وَأَمَّا ٱلْقَاسِطُونَ فَكَانُواْ لِجَهَنَّمَ حَطَباً } 15 { وَأَلَّوِ ٱسْتَقَامُواْ عَلَى ٱلطَّرِيقَةِ لأَسْقَيْنَاهُم مَّآءً غَدَقاً } 16 { لِّنَفْتِنَهُمْ فِيهِ وَمَن يُعْرِضْ عَن ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِ يَسْلُكْهُ عَذَاباً صَعَداً } 17 { وَأَنَّ ٱلْمَسَاجِدَ لِلَّهِ فَلاَ تَدْعُواْ مَعَ ٱللَّهِ أَحَداً } 18 { وَأَنَّهُ لَمَّا قَامَ عَبْدُ ٱللَّهِ يَدْعُوهُ كَادُواْ يَكُونُونَ عَلَيْهِ لِبَداً } 19 { قُلْ إِنَّمَآ أَدْعُواْ رَبِّي وَلاَ أُشْرِكُ بِهِ أَحَداً } 20 { قُلْ إِنِّي لاَ أَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ رَشَداً }21
*

أي:   كان الإنس يعبدون الجن ويستعيذون بهم عند المخاوف والأفزاع، فزاد الإنس   الجن رهقاً أي: طغياناً وتكبراً، لما رأوا الإنس يعبدونهم، ويستعيذون بهم،   ويحتمل أن الضمير في زادوهم يرجع إلى الجن ضمير الواو أي: زاد الجن الإنس   ذعراً وتخويفاً لما رأوهم يستعيذون بهم، ليلجئوهم إلى الاستعاذة بهم، فكان   الإنسي إذا نزل بواد مخوف، قال: " أعوذ بسيد هذا الوادي من سفهاء قومه ".  {  وَأَنَّهُمْ ظَنُّواْ كَمَا ظَنَنتُمْ أَن لَّن يَبْعَثَ ٱللَّهُ  أَحَداً }  أي: فلما أنكروا البعث أقدموا على الشرك والطغيان. { وَأَنَّا  لَمَسْنَا  ٱلسَّمَآءَ } أي: أتيناها واختبرناها، { فَوَجَدْنَاهَا  مُلِئَتْ حَرَساً  شَدِيداً } عن الوصول إلى أرجائها [والدنو منها]، {  وَشُهُباً } يرمى بها  من استرق السمع، وهذا بخلاف عادتنا الأولى، فإنا كنا  نتمكن من الوصول إلى  خبر السماء. { وَأَنَّا كُنَّا نَقْعُدُ مِنْهَا  مَقَاعِدَ لِلسَّمْعِ }  فنتلقف من أخبار السماء ما شاء الله، { فَمَن  يَسْتَمِعِ ٱلآنَ يَجِدْ لَهُ  شِهَاباً رَّصَداً } أي: مرصداً له، معداً  لإتلافه وإحراقه، أي: وهذا له  شأن عظيم، ونبأ جسيم، وجزموا أن الله تعالى  أراد أن يحدث في الأرض حادثاً  كبيراً، من خير أو شر، فلهذا قالوا: {  وَأَنَّا لاَ نَدْرِيۤ أَشَرٌّ  أُرِيدَ بِمَن فِي ٱلأَرْضِ أَمْ أَرَادَ  بِهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ رَشَداً } أي:  لا بدّ من هذا أو هذا، لأنهم رأوا الأمر  تغير عليهم تغيراً أنكروه، فعرفوا  بفطنتهم، أن هذا الأمر يريده الله،  ويحدثه في الأرض، وفي هذا بيان لأدبهم،  إذ أضافوا الخير إلى الله تعالى،  والشر حذفوا فاعله تأدباً مع الله. {  وَأَنَّا مِنَّا ٱلصَّالِحُونَ  وَمِنَّا دُونَ ذَلِكَ } أي: فساق وفجار  وكفار، { كُنَّا طَرَآئِقَ  قِدَداً } أي: فرقاً متنوعة، وأهواء متفرقة، كل  حزب بما لديهم فرحون. {  وَأَنَّا ظَنَنَّآ أَن لَّن نُّعْجِزَ ٱللَّهَ فِي  ٱلأَرْضِ وَلَن  نُّعْجِزَهُ هَرَباً } أي: وأنا في وقتنا الآن تبين لنا  كمال قدرة الله  وكمال عجزنا، وأن نواصينا بيد الله، فلن نعجزه في الأرض ولن  نعجزه إن  هربنا وسعينا بأسباب الفرار والخروج عن قدرته، لا ملجأ منه إلا  إليه، {  وَأَنَّا لَمَّا سَمِعْنَا ٱلْهُدَىٰ } وهو القرآن الكريم، الهادي  إلى  الصراط المستقيم، وعرفنا هدايته وإرشاده، أثّر في قلوبنا فـ { آمَنَّا   بِهِ }. ثم ذكروا ما يرغب المؤمن فقالوا: { فَمَن يُؤْمِن بِرَبِّهِ }   إيماناً صادقاً { فَلاَ يَخَافُ بَخْساً وَلاَ رَهَقاً } أي: لا نقصاً ولا   طغياناً ولا أذىً يلحقه، وإذا سلم من الشر حصل له الخير، فالإيمان سبب داع   إلى حصول كل خير وانتفاء كل شر. { وَأَنَّا مِنَّا ٱلْمُسْلِمُونَ  وَمِنَّا  ٱلْقَاسِطُونَ } أي: الجائرون، العادلون عن الصراط المستقيم. {  فَمَنْ  أَسْلَمَ فَأُوْلَـٰئِكَ تَحَرَّوْاْ رَشَداً } أي: أصابوا طريق  الرشد،  الموصل لهم إلى الجنة ونعيمها، { وَأَمَّا ٱلْقَاسِطُونَ  فَكَانُواْ  لِجَهَنَّمَ حَطَباً } وذلك جزاء على أعمالهم، لا ظلم من الله  لهم، فإنهم {  وَأَلَّوِ ٱسْتَقَامُواْ عَلَى ٱلطَّرِيقَةِ } المثلى {  لأَسْقَيْنَاهُم  مَّآءً غَدَقاً } أي: هنيئاً مريئاً، ولم يمنعهم ذلك إلا  ظلمهم وعدوانهم.

{ لِّنَفْتِنَهُمْ  فِيهِ } أي:  لنختبرهم فيه ونمتحنهم، ليظهر الصادق من الكاذب. { وَمَن  يُعْرِضْ عَن  ذِكْرِ رَبِّهِ يَسْلُكْهُ عَذَاباً صَعَداً } أي: من أعرض عن  ذكر الله،  الذي هو كتابه، فلم يتبعه وينقد له، بل غفل عنه ولهى، يسلكه  عذاباً صعداً  أي: شديداً بليغاً. { وَأَنَّ ٱلْمَسَاجِدَ لِلَّهِ فَلاَ  تَدْعُواْ مَعَ  ٱللَّهِ أَحَداً } أي: لا دعاء عبادة، ولا دعاء مسألة، فإن  المساجد التي  هي أعظم محالّ العبادة مبنية على الإخلاص لله، والخضوع  لعظمته، والاستكانة  لعزته، { وَأَنَّهُ لَمَّا قَامَ عَبْدُ ٱللَّهِ  يَدْعُوهُ } أي: يسأله  ويتعبد له ويقرأ القرآن كَاد الجن من تكاثرهم عليه  أن يكونوا عليه لبدا  أي: متلبدين متراكمين، حرصاً على سماع ما جاء به من  الهدى. { قُلْ } لهم  يا أيها الرسول، مبيناً حقيقة ما تدعو إليه: {  إِنَّمَآ أَدْعُواْ رَبِّي  وَلاَ أُشْرِكُ بِهِ أَحَداً } أي: أوحده وحده  لا شريك له، وأخلع ما دونه  من الأنداد والأوثان، وكل ما يتخذه المشركون من  دونه. { قُلْ إِنِّي لاَ  أَمْلِكُ لَكُمْ ضَرّاً وَلاَ رَشَداً } فإني عبد  ليس لي من الأمر ولا من  التصرف شيء.
*{ قُلْ إِنِّي لَن يُجِيرَنِي مِنَ ٱللَّهِ أَحَدٌ وَلَنْ أَجِدَ مِن دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَداً } 22 { إِلاَّ   بَلاَغاً مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَرِسَالاَتِهِ وَمَن يَعْصِ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ   فَإِنَّ لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَآ أَبَداً } 23 { حَتَّىٰ إِذَا رَأَوْاْ مَا يُوعَدُونَ فَسَيَعْلَمُونَ مَنْ أَضْعَفُ نَاصِراً وَأَقَلُّ عَدَداً } 24 { قُلْ إِنْ أَدْرِيۤ أَقَرِيبٌ مَّا تُوعَدُونَ أَمْ يَجْعَلُ لَهُ رَبِّيۤ أَمَداً } 25 { عَٰلِمُ ٱلْغَيْبِ فَلاَ يُظْهِرُ عَلَىٰ غَيْبِهِ أَحَداً } 26 { إِلاَّ مَنِ ٱرْتَضَىٰ مِن رَّسُولٍ فَإِنَّهُ يَسْلُكُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ خَلْفِهِ رَصَداً } 27 { لِّيَعْلَمَ أَن قَدْ أَبْلَغُواْ رِسَالاَتِ رَبِّهِمْ وَأَحَاطَ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ وَأَحْصَىٰ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عَدَداً }28
*

{   قُلْ إِنِّي لَن يُجِيرَنِي مِنَ ٱللَّهِ أَحَدٌ }. أي: لا أحد أستجير به   ينقذني من عذاب الله، وإذا كان الرسول الذي هو أكمل الخلق، لا يملك ضراً   ولا رشداً، ولا يمنع نفسه من الله [شيئاً] إن أراده بسوء، فغيره من الخلق   من باب أولى وأحرى، { وَلَنْ أَجِدَ مِن دُونِهِ مُلْتَحَداً } أي: ملجأً   ومنتصراً. { إِلاَّ بَلاَغاً مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ وَرِسَالاَتِهِ } أي: ليس لي   مزية على الناس، إلا أن الله خصني بإبلاغ رسالاته ودعوة الخلق إلى الله،   وبهذا تقوم الحجة على الناس. { وَمَن يَعْصِ ٱللَّهَ وَرَسُولَهُ فَإِنَّ   لَهُ نَارَ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَآ أَبَدا } وهذا المراد به المعصية   الكفرية، كما قيدتها النصوص الأخر المحكمة. وأما مجرد المعصية، فإنه لا   يوجب الخلود في النار، كما دلّت على ذلك آيات القرآن، والأحاديث عن النبي   صلى الله عليه وسلم، وأجمع عليه سلف الأمة وأئمة هذه الأمة. { حَتَّىٰ   إِذَا رَأَوْاْ مَا يُوعَدُونَ } أي: شاهدوه عياناً، وجزموا أنه واقع بهم، {   فَسَيَعْلَمُونَ } في ذلك الوقت حقيقة المعرفة { مَنْ أَضْعَفُ نَاصِراً   وَأَقَلُّ عَدَداً } حين لا ينصرهم غيرهم ولا أنفسهم ينتصرون، وإذ يحشرون   فرادى كما خلقوا أول مرة. { قُلْ } لهم إن سألوك [فقالوا] " متى هذا  الوعد؟  ": { إِنْ أَدْرِيۤ أَقَرِيبٌ مَّا تُوعَدُونَ أَمْ يَجْعَلُ لَهُ  رَبِّيۤ  أَمَداً } أي: غاية طويلة، فعلم ذلك عند الله، { عَٰلِمُ  ٱلْغَيْبِ فَلاَ  يُظْهِرُ عَلَىٰ غَيْبِهِ أَحَداً } من الخلق، بل انفرد  بعلم الضمائر  والأسرار والغيب، { إِلاَّ مَنِ ٱرْتَضَىٰ مِن رَّسُولٍ }  أي: فإنه يخبره  بما اقتضت حكمته أن يخبره به، وذلك لأن الرسل ليسوا  كغيرهم، فإن الله أيدهم  بتأييد ما أيده أحداً من الخلق، وحفظ ما أوحاه  إليهم حتى يبلغوه على  حقيقته، من غير أن تتخبطهم الشياطين، ولا يزيدوا فيه  أو ينقصوا، ولهذا قال:  { فَإِنَّهُ يَسْلُكُ مِن بَيْنِ يَدَيْهِ وَمِنْ  خَلْفِهِ رَصَداً } أي:  يحفظونه بأمر الله { لِّيَعْلَمَ } بذلك { أَن  قَدْ أَبْلَغُواْ رِسَالاَتِ  رَبِّهِمْ } بما جعله لهم من الأسباب، {  وَأَحَاطَ بِمَا لَدَيْهِمْ } أي:  بما عندهم، وما أسروه وأعلنوه، {  وَأَحْصَىٰ كُلَّ شَيْءٍ عَدَداً }. وفي  هذه السورة فوائد كثيرةٌ: منها:  وجود الجن، وأنهم مكلفون مأمورون مكلفون  منهيون، مجازون بأعمالهم، كما هو  صريح في هذه السورة. ومنها: أن رسول الله  صلى الله عليه وسلم رسولٌ إلى  الجن، كما هو رسول إلى الإنس، فإن الله صرف  نفر الجن ليستمعوا ما يوحى  إليه ويبلغوا قومهم. ومنها: ذكاء الجن ومعرفتهم  بالحق، وأن الذي ساقهم إلى  الإيمان هو ما تحققوه من هداية القرآن، وحسن  أدبهم في خطابهم. ومنها:  اعتناء الله برسوله، وحفظه لما جاء به، فحين  ابتدأت بشائر نبوته، والسماء  محروسة بالنجوم، والشياطين قد هربت عن  أماكنها، وأزعجت عن مراصدها، وأن  الله رحم به الأرض وأهلها رحمة ما يقدر  لها قدر، وأراد بهم ربهم رشداً،  فأراد أن يظهر من دينه وشرعه ومعرفته في  الأرض، ما تبتهج له القلوب، وتفرح  به أولو الألباب، وتظهر به شعائر  الإسلام، وينقمع به أهل الأوثان  والأصنام.
ومنها:   شدة حرص الجن لاستماع الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وتراكمهم عليه. ومنها:   أن هذه السورة، قد اشتملت على الأمر بالتوحيد والنهي عن الشرك، وبينت حالة   الخلق، وأن كل أحد منهم لا يستحق من العبادة مثقال ذرة، لأن الرسول  محمداً  صلى الله عليه وسلم، إذا كان لا يملك لأحد نفعاً ولا ضراً، بل ولا  يملك  لنفسه، علم أن الخلق كلهم كذلك، فمن الخطأ والغلط اتخاذ من هذا وصفه  إلهاً  [آخر] مع الله. ومنها: أن علوم الغيب قد انفرد الله بعلمها، فلا  يعلمها أحد  من الخلق، إلا من ارتضاه الله وخصه بعلم شيءٍ منها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (610) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المزمل)
من (1)الى (20)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالمزمل

**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلْمُزَّمِّلُ } 1 { قُمِ ٱلَّيلَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } 2 { نِّصْفَهُ أَوِ ٱنقُصْ مِنْهُ قَلِيلاً } 3 { أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ وَرَتِّلِ ٱلْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً } 4 { إِنَّا سَنُلْقِي عَلَيْكَ قَوْلاً ثَقِيلاً } 5 { إِنَّ نَاشِئَةَ ٱللَّيْلِ هِيَ أَشَدُّ وَطْأً وَأَقْوَمُ قِيلاً } 6 { إِنَّ لَكَ فِي ٱلنَّهَارِ سَبْحَاً طَوِيلاً } 7 { وَٱذْكُرِ ٱسْمَ رَبِّكَ وَتَبَتَّلْ إِلَيْهِ تَبْتِيلاً } 8 { رَّبُّ ٱلْمَشْرِقِ وَٱلْمَغْرِبِ لاَ إِلَـٰهَ إِلاَّ هُوَ فَٱتَّخِذْهُ وَكِيلاً } 9 { وَٱصْبِرْ عَلَىٰ مَا يَقُولُونَ وَٱهْجُرْهُمْ هَجْراً جَمِيلاً } 10 { وَذَرْنِي وَٱلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ أُوْلِي ٱلنَّعْمَةِ وَمَهِّلْهُمْ قَلِيلاً }11
*

المزمل:   المتغطي بثيابه كالمدثر، وهذا الوصف حصل من رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم   حين أكرمه الله برسالته، وابتدأه بإنزال [وحيه بإرسال] جبريل إليه، فرأى   أمراً لم ير مثله، ولا يقدر على الثبات له إلا المرسلون، فاعتراه في  ابتداء  ذلك انزعاج حين رأى جبريل عليه السلام، فأتى إلى أهله، فقال:* " زملوني زملوني "* وهو ترعد فرائصه، ثم جاءه جبريل، فقال: " اقرأ " فقال:* " ما أنا بقارئ "* ،   فغطه حتى بلغ منه الجهد، وهو يعالجه على القراءة، فقرأ صلى الله عليه   وسلم، ثم ألقى الله عليه الثبات، وتابع عليه الوحي، حتى بلغ مبلغاً ما بلغه   أحد من المرسلين. فسبحان الله، ما أعظم التفاوت بين ابتداء نبوته   ونهايتها، ولهذا خاطبه الله بهذا الوصف الذي وجد منه في أول أمره. فأمره   هنا بالعبادات المتعلقة به، ثم أمره بالصبر على أذية أعدائه، ثم أمره   بالصدع بأمره، وإعلان دعوتهم إلى الله، فأمره هنا بأشرف العبادات، وهي   الصلاة، وبآكد الأوقات وأفضلها، وهو قيام الليل. ومن رحمته تعالى، أنه لم   يأمره بقيام الليل كله، بل قال: { قُمِ ٱلَّيلَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً } ، ثم قدر   ذلك فقال: { نِّصْفَهُ أَوِ ٱنقُصْ مِنْهُ } أي: من النصف { قَلِيلاً }   بأن يكون الثلث ونحوه، { أَوْ زِدْ عَلَيْهِ } أي: على النصف، فيكون   الثلثين ونحوها. { وَرَتِّلِ ٱلْقُرْآنَ تَرْتِيلاً } فإن ترتيل القرآن به   يحصل التدبر والتفكر، وتحريك القلوب به، والتعبد بآياته، والتهيؤ   والاستعداد التام له، فإنه قال: { إِنَّا سَنُلْقِي عَلَيْكَ قَوْلاً   ثَقِيلاً } أي: نوحي إليك هذا القرآن الثقيل أي: العظيمة معانيه، الجليلة   أوصافه، وما كان بهذا الوصف، حقيق أن يتهيأ له، ويرتل، ويتفكر فيما يشتمل   عليه. ثم ذكر الحكمة في أمره بقيام الليل، فقال: { إِنَّ نَاشِئَةَ   ٱللَّيْلِ } أي: الصلاة فيه بعد النوم { هِيَ أَشَدُّ وَطْأً وَأَقْوَمُ   قِيلاً } أي: أقرب إلى تحصيل مقصود القرآن، يتواطأ على القرآن القلب   واللسان، وتقل الشواغل، ويفهم ما يقول، ويستقيم له أمره، وهذا بخلاف   النهار، فإنه لا يحصل به هذا المقصود، ولهذا قال: { إِنَّ لَكَ فِي   ٱلنَّهَارِ سَبْحَاً طَوِيلاً } أي: تردداً على حوائجك ومعاشك، يوجب اشتغال   القلب وعدم تفرغه التفرغ التام، { وَٱذْكُرِ ٱسْمَ رَبِّكَ } شامل لأنواع   الذكر كلها { وَتَبَتَّلْ إِلَيْهِ تَبْتِيلاً } أي: انقطع إلى الله  تعالى،  فإن الانقطاع إلى الله والإنابة إليه، هو الانفصال بالقلب عن  الخلائق،  والاتصاف بمحبة الله، وكل ما يقرب إليه، ويدني من رضاه. { رَّبُّ   ٱلْمَشْرِقِ وَٱلْمَغْرِبِ } وهذا اسم جنس يشمل المشارق والمغارب [كلها]،   فهو تعالى رب المشارق والمغارب، وما يكون فيها من الأنوار، وما هي مصلحة  له  من العالم العلوي والسفلي، فهو رب كل شيء وخالقه ومدبره. { لاَ  إِلَـٰهَ  إِلاَّ هُوَ } أي: لا معبود إلا وجهه الأعلى، الذي يستحق أن يخص  بالمحبة  والتعظيم، والإجلال والتكريم، ولهذا قال: { فَٱتَّخِذْهُ وَكِيلاً  } أي:  حافظاً ومدبراً لأمورك كلها.
فلما أمره الله  بالصلاة  خصوصاً، وبالذكر عموماً، وذلك يحصل للعبد ملكة قوية في تحمل  الأثقال، وفعل  الثقيل من الأعمال، أمره بالصبر على ما يقول فيه المعاندون  له ويسبونه  ويسبون ما جاء به، وأن يمضي على أمر الله، لا يصده عنه صاد، ولا  يرده راد،  وأن يهجرهم هجراً جميلاً، وهو الهجر حيث اقتضت المصلحة الهجر  الذي لا  أذية فيه، فيقابلهم بالهجر والإعراض عنهم وعن أقوالهم التي تؤذيه،  وأمره  بجدالهم بالتي هي أحسن. { وَذَرْنِي وَٱلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } أي: اتركني   وإياهم، فسأنتقم منهم، وإن أمهلتهم فلا أهملهم، وقوله: { أُوْلِي   ٱلنَّعْمَةِ } أي: أصحاب النعمة والغنى، الذين طغوا حين وسع الله عليهم من   رزقه، وأمدهم من فضله كما قال تعالى:*{ كَلاَّ إِنَّ ٱلإِنسَانَ لَيَطْغَىٰ * أَن رَّآهُ ٱسْتَغْنَىٰ }* [العلق: 6-7]. ثم توعدهم بما عنده من العقاب، فقال: { إِنَّ لَدَيْنَآ أَنكَالاً... }.

*{ إِنَّ لَدَيْنَآ أَنكَالاً وَجَحِيماً } 12 { وَطَعَاماً ذَا غُصَّةٍ وَعَذَاباً أَلِيماً } 13 { يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ ٱلأَرْضُ وَٱلْجِبَالُ وَكَانَتِ ٱلْجِبَالُ كَثِيباً مَّهِيلاً }14
*

أي:   إن عندنا { أَنكَالاً } أي: عذاباً شديداً، جعلناه تنكيلاً للذي لا يزال   مستمراً على الذنوب. { وَجَحِيماً } أي: ناراً حامية { وَطَعَاماً ذَا   غُصَّةٍ } وذلك لمرارته وبشاعته، وكراهة طعمه وريحه الخبيث المنتن، {   وَعَذَاباً أَلِيماً } أي: موجعاً مفظعاً، وذلك { يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ ٱلأَرْضُ   وَٱلْجِبَالُ } من الهول العظيم، { وَكَانَتِ ٱلْجِبَالُ } الراسيات الصم   الصلاب { كَثِيباً مَّهِيلاً } أي: بمنزلة الرمل المنهال المنتثر، ثم  إنها  تبس بعد ذلك، فتكون كالهباء المنثور.
*{ إِنَّآ أَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَيْكُمْ رَسُولاً شَاهِداً عَلَيْكُمْ كَمَآ أَرْسَلْنَآ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ رَسُولاً } 15 { فَعَصَىٰ فِرْعَوْنُ ٱلرَّسُولَ فَأَخَذْنَاهُ أَخْذاً وَبِيلاً }16
*

يقول   تعالى: احمدوا ربكم على إرسال هذا النبي الأمي العربي البشير النذير،   الشاهد على الأمة بأعمالهم، واشكروه وقوموا بهذه النعمة الجليلة، وإياكم أن   تكفروها، فتعصوا رسولكم، فتكونوا كفرعون حين أرسل الله إليه موسى بن   عمران، فدعاه إلى الله، وأمره بالتوحيد، فلم يصدقه، بل عصاه، فأخذه الله   أخذاً وبيلاً أي: شديداً بليغاً.
*{ فَكَيْفَ تَتَّقُونَ إِن كَفَرْتُمْ يَوْماً يَجْعَلُ ٱلْوِلْدَانَ شِيباً } 17 { ٱلسَّمَآءُ مُنفَطِرٌ بِهِ كَانَ وَعْدُهُ مَفْعُولاً }18
*

أي:   فكيف يحصل لكم الفكاك والنجاة من يوم القيامة، اليوم المهيل أمره، العظيم   قدره، الذي يشيب الولدان، وتذوب له الجمادات العظام، فتتفطر به السماء   وتنتثر به نجومها { كَانَ وَعْدُهُ مَفْعُولاً } أي: لا بدَّ من وقوعه، ولا   حائل دونه.

*{ إِنَّ هَـٰذِهِ تَذْكِرَةٌ فَمَن شَآءَ ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ سَبِيلاً }19
*

[أي:]   إن هذه الموعظة التي نبأ الله بها من أحوال يوم القيامة وأهواله، تذكرة   يتذكر بها المتقون، وينزجر بها المؤمنون، { فَمَن شَآءَ ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَىٰ   رَبِّهِ سَبِيلاً } أي: طريقاً موصلاً إليه، وذلك باتباع شرعه، فإنه قد   أبانه كل البيان، وأوضحه غاية الإيضاح، وفي هذا دليل على أن الله تعالى   أقدر العباد على أفعالهم، ومكنهم منها، لا كما يقوله الجبرية: إن أفعالهم   تقع بغير مشيئتهم، فإن هذا خلاف النقل والعقل.

*{ إِنَّ   رَبَّكَ يَعْلَمُ أَنَّكَ تَقُومُ أَدْنَىٰ مِن ثُلُثَيِ ٱلَّيْلِ   وَنِصْفَهُ وَثُلُثَهُ وَطَآئِفَةٌ مِّنَ ٱلَّذِينَ مَعَكَ وَٱللَّهُ   يُقَدِّرُ ٱلَّيْلَ وَٱلنَّهَارَ عَلِمَ أَن لَّن تُحْصُوهُ فَتَابَ   عَلَيْكُمْ فَٱقْرَءُواْ مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ ٱلْقُرْآنِ عَلِمَ أَن   سَيَكُونُ مِنكُمْ مَّرْضَىٰ وَآخَرُونَ يَضْرِبُونَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ   يَبْتَغُونَ مِن فَضْلِ ٱللَّهِ وَآخَرُونَ يُقَٰتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ   ٱللَّهِ فَٱقْرَءُواْ مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْهُ وَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلصَّلَٰوةَ   وَآتُواْ ٱلزَّكَٰوةَ وَأَقْرِضُواْ ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً وَمَا   تُقَدِّمُواْ لأَنفُسِكُمْ مِّنْ خَيْرٍ تَجِدُوهُ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ هُوَ   خَيْراً وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْراً وَٱسْتَغْفِرُوا  ْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ   غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ }20
*

ذكر   الله في أول هذه السورة أنه أمر رسوله بقيام نصف الليل، أو ثلثه أو  ثلثيه،  والأصل أن أمته أسوة له في الأحكام، وذكر في هذا الموضع، أنه امتثل  ذلك هو  وطائفة معه من المؤمنين. ولما كان تحرير الوقت المأمور به مشقة  على الناس،  أخبر أنه سهل عليهم في ذلك غاية التسهيل فقال: { وَٱللَّهُ  يُقَدِّرُ  ٱلَّيْلَ وَٱلنَّهَارَ } أي: يعلم مقاديرهما وما يمضي منهما  ويبقى. {  عَلِمَ أَن لَّن تُحْصُوهُ } أي: [لن] تعرفوا مقداره من غير  زيادة ولا نقص،  لكون ذلك يستدعي انتباهاً وعناءً زائداً أي: فخفف عنكم،  وأمركم بما تيسر  عليكم، سواء زاد على المقدر أو نقص، { فَٱقْرَءُواْ مَا  تَيَسَّرَ مِنَ  ٱلْقُرْآنِ } أي: مما تعرفون ومما لا يشق عليكم، ولهذا كان  المصلي بالليل  مأموراً بالصلاة ما دام نشيطاً، فإذا فتر أو كسل أو نعس،  فليسترح، ليأتي  الصلاة بطمأنينة وراحة. ثم ذكر بعض الأسباب المناسبة  للتخفيف، فقال: {  عَلِمَ أَن سَيَكُونُ مِنكُمْ مَّرْضَىٰ } يشق عليهم  صلاة ثلثي الليل أو  نصفه أو ثلثه، فليصل المريض المتسهل عليه، ولا يكون  أيضاً مأموراً بالصلاة  قائماً عند مشقة ذلك، بل لو شقت عليه الصلاة  النافلة، فله تركها [وله أجر  ما كان يعمل صحيحاً]. { وَآخَرُونَ  يَضْرِبُونَ فِي ٱلأَرْضِ يَبْتَغُونَ  مِن فَضْلِ ٱللَّهِ } أي: وعلم أن  منكم مسافرين يسافرون للتجارة، ليستغنوا  عن الخلق، ويتكففوا عن الناس أي:  فالمسافر، حاله تناسب التخفيف، ولهذا خفف  عنه في صلاة الفرض، فأبيح له جمع  الصلاتين في وقت واحد، وقصر الصلاة  الرباعية. وكذلك { وَآخَرُونَ  يُقَٰتِلُونَ فِي سَبِيلِ ٱللَّهِ  فَٱقْرَءُواْ مَا تَيَسَّرَ مِنْهُ }  فذكر تعالى تخفيفين، تخفيفاً للصحيح  المقيم، يراعي فيه نشاطه، من غير أن  يكلف عليه تحرير الوقت، بل يتحرى  الصلاة الفاضلة، وهي ثلث الليل بعد نصفه  الأول. وتخفيفاً للمريض أو  المسافر، سواء كان سفره للتجارة، أو لعبادة، من  قتال أو جهاد، أو حج، أو  عمرة، ونحو ذلك، فإنه أيضاً يراعي ما لا يكلفه،  فلله الحمد والثناء، الذي  ما جعل على الأمة في الدين من حرج، بل سهل شرعه،  وراعى أحوال عباده ومصالح  دينهم وأبدانهم ودنياهم. ثم أمر العباد  بعبادتين، هما أم العبادات وعمادها:  إقامة الصلاة، التي لا يستقيم الدين  إلا بها، وإيتاء الزكاة التي هي برهان  الإيمان، وبها تحصل المواساة  للفقراء والمساكين، ولهذا قال: {  وَأَقِيمُواْ ٱلصَّلَٰوةَ } بأركانها،  وشروطها، ومكملاتها، { وَأَقْرِضُواْ  ٱللَّهَ قَرْضاً حَسَناً } أي:  خالصاً لوجه الله، من نيةٍ صادقة، وتثبيتاً  من النفس، ومال طيب، ويدخل في  هذا، الصدقة الواجبة والمستحبة، ثم حث على  عموم الخير وأفعاله، فقال: {  وَمَا تُقَدِّمُواْ لأَنفُسِكُمْ مِّنْ خَيْرٍ  تَجِدُوهُ عِندَ ٱللَّهِ  هُوَ خَيْراً وَأَعْظَمَ أَجْراً } الحسنة بعشر  أمثالها، إلى سبعمائة ضعف،  إلى أضعاف كثيرة.
وليعلم أن مثقال ذرة  من الخير في هذه الدار، يقابله  أضعاف أضعاف الدنيا، وما عليها في دار  النعيم المقيم، من اللذات والشهوات،  وأن الخير والبر في هذه الدنيا، مادة  الخير والبر في دار القرار، وبذره  وأصله وأساسه، فواأسفاه على أوقات مضت في  الغفلات، وواحسرتاه على أزمان  تقضت بغير الأعمال الصالحات، وواغوثاه من  قلوب لم يؤثر فيها وعظ بارئها،  ولم ينجع فيها تشويق من هو أرحم بها منها.  فلك اللهم الحمد، وإليك  المشتكى، وبك المستغاث، ولا حول ولا قوة إلا بك. {  وَٱسْتَغْفِرُوا  ْ  ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ غَفُورٌ رَّحِيمٌ } وفي الأمر  بالاستغفار بعد الحث  على أفعال الطاعة والخير، فائدة كبيرة، وذلك أن العبد  ما يخلو من التقصير  فيما أمر به، إما أن لا يفعله أصلاً أو يفعله على وجه  ناقص، فأمر بترقيع  ذلك بالاستغفار، فإن العبد يذنب آناء الليل والنهار،  فمتى لم يتغمده الله  برحمته ومغفرته، فإنه هالك.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (611) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المدثر)
من (1)الى (31)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالمدثر
**{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلْمُدَّثِّرُ } 1 { قُمْ فَأَنذِرْ } 2 { وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ } 3 { وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ } 4 { وَٱلرُّجْزَ فَٱهْجُرْ } 5 { وَلاَ تَمْنُن تَسْتَكْثِرُ } 6 { وَلِرَبِّكَ فَٱصْبِرْ }7
*

تقدم   أن المزمل والمدثر بمعنى واحد، وأن الله أمر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم،   بالاجتهاد في عبادة الله القاصرة والمتعدية، فتقدم هناك الأمر له بالعبادات   الفاضلة القاصرة، والصبر على أذى قومه، وأمره هنا بإعلان الدعوة، والصدع   بالإنذار، فقال: { قُمْ } [أي] بجد ونشاط { فَأَنذِرْ } الناس بالأقوال   والأفعال، التي يحصل بها المقصود، وبيان حال المنذر عنه، ليكون ذلك أدعى   لتركه، { وَرَبَّكَ فَكَبِّرْ } أي: عظمه بالتوحيد، واجعل قصدك في إنذارك   وجه الله، وأن يعظمه العباد ويقوموا بعبادته. { وَثِيَابَكَ فَطَهِّرْ }   يحتمل أن المراد بثيابه، أعماله كلها، وبتطهيرها تخليصها والنصح بها،   وإيقاعها على أكمل الوجوه، وتنقيتها عن المبطلات والمفسدات، والمنقصات من   شر ورياء، [ونفاق]، وعجب، وتكبر، وغفلة، وغير ذلك، مما يؤمر العبد باجتنابه   في عباداته. ويدخل في ذلك تطهير الثياب من النجاسة، فإن ذلك من تمام   التطهير للأعمال خصوصاً في الصلاة، التي قال كثير من العلماء: إن إزالة   النجاسة عنها شرط من شروط الصلاة. ويحتمل أن المراد بثيابه، الثياب   المعروفة، وأنه مأمور بتطهيرها عن [جميع] النجاسات، في جميع الأوقات،   خصوصاً في الدخول في الصلوات، وإذا كان مأموراً بتطهير الظاهر، فإن طهارة   الظاهر من تمام طهارة الباطن. { وَٱلرُّجْزَ فَٱهْجُرْ } يحتمل أن المراد   بالرجز الأصنام والأوثان، التي عبدت مع الله، فأمره بتركها، والبراءة منها   ومما نسب إليها من قول أو عمل. ويحتمل أن المراد بالرجز أعمال الشر كلها   وأقواله، فيكون أمراً له بترك الذنوب، صغيرها وكبيرها، ظاهرها وباطنها،   فيدخل في ذلك الشرك وما دونه. { وَلاَ تَمْنُن تَسْتَكْثِرُ } أي: لا تمنن   على الناس بما أسديت إليهم من النعم الدينية والدنيوية، فتتكثر بتلك  المنة،  وترى لك [الفضل] عليهم بإحسانك المنة، بل أحسن إلى الناس مهما  أمكنك،  وَانْسَ [عندهم] إحسانك، ولا تطلب أجره إلا من الله تعالى واجعل من  أحسنت  إليه وغيره على حد سواء. وقد قيل: إن معنى هذا، لا تعط أحداً  شيئاً، وأنت  تريد أن يكافئك عليه بأكثر منه، فيكون هذا خاصاً بالنبي صلى  الله عليه  وسلم. { وَلِرَبِّكَ فَٱصْبِرْ } أي: احتسب بصبرك، واقصد به وجه  الله  تعالى، فامتثل رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم لأمر ربه، وبادر إليه،  فأنذر  الناس، وأوضح لهم بالآيات البينات جميع المطالب الإلهية، وعظم الله  تعالى،  ودعا الخلق إلى تعظيمه، وطهر أعماله الظاهرة والباطنة من كل سوء،  وهجر كل  ما يبعد عن الله من الأصنام وأهلها، والشر وأهله، وله المنة على  الناس -  بعد منة الله - من غير أن يطلب منهم على ذلك جزاءً ولا شكوراً،  وصبر لله  أكمل صبر، فصبر على طاعة الله، وعن معاصي الله، وعلى أقدار الله  المؤلمة،  حتى فاق أولي العزم من المرسلين، صلوات الله وسلامه عليه وعليهم  أجمعين.
*{ فَإِذَا نُقِرَ فِي ٱلنَّاقُورِ } 8 { فَذَلِكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوْمٌ عَسِيرٌ } 9 { عَلَى ٱلْكَافِرِينَ غَيْرُ يَسِيرٍ }10
*

أي:   فإذا نفخ في الصور للقيام من القبور، وجمع الخلق للبعث والنشور. {   فَذَلِكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَوْمٌ عَسِيرٌ } لكثرة أهواله وشدائده { عَلَى   ٱلْكَافِرِينَ غَيْرُ يَسِيرٍ } لأنهم قد أيسوا من كل خير، وأيقنوا بالهلاك   والبوار. ومفهوم ذلك أنه على المؤمنين يسير، كما قال تعالى:*{ يَقُولُ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ هَـٰذَا يَوْمٌ عَسِرٌ }* [القمر: 8].
*{ ذَرْنِي وَمَنْ خَلَقْتُ وَحِيداً } 11 { وَجَعَلْتُ لَهُ مَالاً مَّمْدُوداً } 12 { وَبَنِينَ شُهُوداً } 13 { وَمَهَّدتُّ لَهُ تَمْهِيداً } 14 { ثُمَّ يَطْمَعُ أَنْ أَزِيدَ } 15 { كَلاَّ إِنَّهُ كان لآيَاتِنَا عَنِيداً } 16 { سَأُرْهِقُهُ صَعُوداً } 17 { إِنَّهُ فَكَّرَ وَقَدَّرَ } 18 { فَقُتِلَ كَيْفَ قَدَّرَ } 19 { ثُمَّ قُتِلَ كَيْفَ قَدَّرَ } 20 { ثُمَّ نَظَرَ } 21 { ثُمَّ عَبَسَ وَبَسَرَ } 22 { ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ } 23 { فَقَالَ إِنْ هَـٰذَآ إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ يُؤْثَرُ } 24 { إِنْ هَـٰذَآ إِلاَّ قَوْلُ ٱلْبَشَرِ } 25 { سَأُصْلِيهِ سَقَرَ } 26 { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا سَقَرُ } 27 { لاَ تُبْقِي وَلاَ تَذَرُ } 28 { لَوَّاحَةٌ لِّلْبَشَرِ } 29 { عَلَيْهَا تِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ } 30 { وَمَا   جَعَلْنَآ أَصْحَٰبَ ٱلنَّارِ إِلاَّ مَلَٰئِكَةً وَمَا جَعَلْنَا   عِدَّتَهُمْ إِلاَّ فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ لِيَسْتَيْقِنَ   ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَيَزْدَادَ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوۤاْ   إِيمَٰناً وَلاَ يَرْتَابَ ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنُون  َ   وَلِيَقُولَ ٱلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ وَٱلْكَٰفِرُونَ مَاذَآ   أَرَادَ ٱللَّهُ بِهَـٰذَا مَثَلاً كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ ٱللَّهُ مَن يَشَآءُ   وَيَهْدِي مَن يَشَآءُ وَمَا يَعْلَمُ جُنُودَ رَبِّكَ إِلاَّ هُوَ وَمَا   هِيَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرَىٰ لِلْبَشَرِ }31
*

هذه   الآيات، نزلت في الوليد بن المغيرة، معاند الحق، والمبارز لله ولرسوله   بالمحاربة والمشاقة، فذمه الله ذماً لم يذمه غيره، وهذا جزاء كل من عاند   الحق ونابذه، أن له الخزي في الدنيا، ولعذاب الآخرة أخزى، فقال: { ذَرْنِي   وَمَنْ خَلَقْتُ وَحِيداً } أي: خلقته منفرداً، بلا مال ولا أهل، ولا  غيره،  فلم أزل أنميه وأربيه، { وَجَعَلْتُ لَهُ مَالاً مَّمْدُوداً } أي:  كثيراً  { وَ } جعلت له { بَنِينَ } أي: ذكوراً { شُهُوداً } أي: دائماً  حاضرين  عنده، [على الدوام] يتمتع بهم، ويقضي بهم حوائجه، ويستنصر بهم. {   وَمَهَّدتُّ لَهُ تَمْهِيداً } أي: مكنته من الدنيا وأسبابها، حتى انقادت   له مطالبه، وحصل على ما يشتهي ويريد، { ثُمَّ } مع هذه النعم والإمدادات {   يَطْمَعُ أَنْ أَزِيدَ } أي: يطمع أن ينال نعيم الآخرة كما نال نعيم   الدنيا. { كَلاَّ } أي: ليس الأمر كما طمع، بل هو بخلاف مقصوده ومطلوبه،   وذلك لأنه { كان لآيَاتِنَا عَنِيداً } أي: معانداً، عرفها ثم أنكرها،   ودعته إلى الحق فلم ينقد لها ولم يكفه أنه أعرض وتولى عنها، بل جعل يحاربها   ويسعى في إبطالها، ولهذا قال عنه: { إِنَّهُ فَكَّرَ } [أي:] في نفسه {   وَقَدَّرَ } ما فكر فيه، ليقول قولاً يبطل به القرآن. { فَقُتِلَ كَيْفَ   قَدَّرَ * ثُمَّ قُتِلَ كَيْفَ قَدَّرَ } لأنه قدر أمراً ليس في طوره،   وتَسَوَّر على ما لا يناله هو و [لا] أمثاله، { ثُمَّ نَظَرَ } ما يقول، {   ثُمَّ عَبَسَ وَبَسَرَ } في وجهه، وظاهره نفرة عن الحق وبغضاً له، { ثُمَّ   أَدْبَرَ } أي: تولى { وَٱسْتَكْبَرَ } نتيجة سعيه الفكري والعملي  والقولي،  أن قال: { إِنْ هَـٰذَآ إِلاَّ سِحْرٌ يُؤْثَرُ * إِنْ هَـٰذَآ  إِلاَّ  قَوْلُ ٱلْبَشَرِ } أي: ما هذا كلام الله، بل كلام البشر، وليس  أيضاً كلام  البشر الأخيار، بل كلام الفجار منهم والأشرار، من كل كاذب  سحار. فتبّاً له،  ما أبعده من الصواب، وأحراه بالخسارة والتباب!! كيف يدور  في الأذهان، أو  يتصوره ضمير كل إنسان، أن يكون أعلى الكلام وأعظمه، كلام  الرب العظيم،  الماجد الكريم، يشبه كلام المخلوقين الفقراء الناقصين؟! أم  كيف يتجرأ هذا  الكاذب العنيد، على وصفه كلام المبدئ المعيد. فما حقه إلا  العذاب الشديد  والنكال، ولهذا قال تعالى: { سَأُصْلِيهِ سَقَرَ * وَمَآ  أَدْرَاكَ مَا  سَقَرُ * لاَ تُبْقِي وَلاَ تَذَرُ } أي: لا تبقي من الشدة،  ولا على المعذب  شيئاً إلا وبلغته، { لَوَّاحَةٌ لِّلْبَشَرِ } أي: تلوحهم  [وتصليهم] في  عذابها، وتقلقهم بشدة حرِّها وقَرِّها. { عَلَيْهَا  تِسْعَةَ عَشَرَ } من  الملائكة، خزنة لها، غلاظ شداد، لا يعصون الله ما  أمرهم، ويفعلون ما  يؤمرون. { وَمَا جَعَلْنَآ أَصْحَٰبَ ٱلنَّارِ إِلاَّ  مَلَٰئِكَةً } وذلك  لشدتهم وقوتهم. { وَمَا جَعَلْنَا عِدَّتَهُمْ إِلاَّ  فِتْنَةً لِّلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ } يحتمل أن المراد: إلا لعذابهم وعقابهم  في الآخرة، ولزيادة  نكالهم فيها، والعذاب يسمى فتنة، كما قال تعالى:
*{ يَوْمَ هُمْ عَلَى ٱلنَّارِ يُفْتَنُونَ }* [الذاريات:   13] ويحتمل أن المراد: أنا ما أخبرناكم بعدتهم، إلا لنعلم من يصدق ومن   يكذّب، ويدلّ على هذا، ما ذكر بعده في قوله: { لِيَسْتَيْقِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ   أُوتُواْ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَيَزْدَادَ ٱلَّذِينَ ءَامَنُوۤاْ إِيمَٰناً } فإن   أهل الكتاب، إذا وافق ما عندهم وطابقه، ازداد يقينهم بالحق، والمؤمنون كلما   أنزل الله آية، فآمنوا بها وصدقوا، ازداد إيمانهم، { وَلاَ يَرْتَابَ   ٱلَّذِينَ أُوتُواْ ٱلْكِتَٰبَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنُون  َ } أي: ليزول عنهم الريب   والشك، وهذه مقاصد جليلة، يعتني بها أولو الألباب، وهي السعي في اليقين،   وزيادة الإيمان في كل وقت، وكل مسألة من مسائل الدين، ودفع الشكوك والأوهام   التي تعرض في مقابلة الحق، فجعل ما أنزله الله على رسوله محصلاً لهذه   الفوائد الجليلة، ومميزاً للكاذبين من الصادقين، ولهذا قال: { وَلِيَقُولَ   ٱلَّذِينَ فِي قُلُوبِهِم مَّرَضٌ } أي: شك وشبهة ونفاق. {  وَٱلْكَٰفِرُونَ  مَاذَآ أَرَادَ ٱللَّهُ بِهَـٰذَا مَثَلاً } وهذا على وجه  الحيرة والشك،  والكفر منهم بآيات الله، وهذا وذاك من هداية الله لمن  يهديه، وإضلاله لمن  يضل، ولهذا قال: { كَذَلِكَ يُضِلُّ ٱللَّهُ مَن  يَشَآءُ وَيَهْدِي مَن  يَشَآءُ } فمن هداه الله، جعل ما أنزله الله على  رسوله رحمةً في حقه،  وزيادةً في إيمانه ودينه، ومن أضله، جعل ما أنزله على  رسوله زيادة شقاء  عليه وحيرة، وظلمة في حقه، والواجب أن يتلقى ما أخبر  الله به ورسوله  بالتسليم، فإنه لا يعلم جنود ربك من الملائكة وغيرهم {  إِلاَّ هُوَ } فإذا  كنتم جاهلين بجنوده، وأخبركم بها العليم الخبير،  فعليكم أن تصدقوا خبره، من  غير شك ولا ارتياب، { وَمَا هِيَ إِلاَّ  ذِكْرَىٰ لِلْبَشَرِ } أي: وما  هذه الموعظة والتذكار مقصوداً به العبث  واللعب، وإنما المقصود به، أن يتذكر  [به] البشر ما ينفعهم فيفعلونه، وما  يضرهم فيتركونه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (612) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المدثر)
من (32)الى (56)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالمدثر
**{ كَلاَّ وَٱلْقَمَرِ } 32 { وَٱللَّيْلِ إِذْ أَدْبَرَ } 33 { وَٱلصُّبْحِ إِذَآ أَسْفَرَ } 34 { إِنَّهَا لإِحْدَى ٱلْكُبَرِ } 35 { نَذِيراً لِّلْبَشَرِ } 36 { لِمَن شَآءَ مِنكُمْ أَن يَتَقَدَّمَ أَوْ يَتَأَخَّرَ } 37 { كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ رَهِينَةٌ } 38 { إِلاَّ أَصْحَابَ ٱلْيَمِينِ } 39 { فِي جَنَّاتٍ يَتَسَآءَلُونَ } 40 { عَنِ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ } 41 { مَا سَلَكَكُمْ فِي سَقَرَ } 42 { قَالُواْ لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ ٱلْمُصَلِّينَ } 43 { وَلَمْ نَكُ نُطْعِمُ ٱلْمِسْكِينَ } 44 { وَكُنَّا نَخُوضُ مَعَ ٱلُخَآئِضِينَ } 45 { وَكُنَّا نُكَذِّبُ بِيَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ } 46 { حَتَّىٰ أَتَانَا ٱلْيَقِينُ } 47 { فَمَا تَنفَعُهُمْ شَفَاعَةُ ٱلشَّافِعِينَ } 48 { فَمَا لَهُمْ عَنِ ٱلتَّذْكِرَةِ مُعْرِضِينَ } 49 { كَأَنَّهُمْ حُمُرٌ مُّسْتَنفِرَةٌ } 50 { فَرَّتْ مِن قَسْوَرَةٍ } 51 { بَلْ يُرِيدُ كُلُّ ٱمْرِىءٍ مِّنْهُمْ أَن يُؤْتَىٰ صُحُفاً مُّنَشَّرَةً } 52 { كَلاَّ بَل لاَّ يَخَافُونَ ٱلآخِرَةَ } 53 { كَلاَّ إِنَّهُ تَذْكِرَةٌ } 54 { فَمَن شَآءَ ذَكَرَهُ } 55 { وَمَا يَذْكُرُونَ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ هُوَ أَهْلُ ٱلتَّقْوَىٰ وَأَهْلُ ٱلْمَغْفِرَةِ }56
*

{   كَلاَّ } هنا بمعنى: حقاً، أو بمعنى " ألا " الاستفتاحية، فأقسم تعالى   بالقمر، وبالليل وقت إدباره، والنهار وقت إسفاره، لاشتمال المذكورات على   آيات الله العظيمة، الدالة على كمال قدرة الله وحكمته، وسعة سطانه، وعموم   رحمته، وإحاطة علمه والمقسم عليه قوله: { إِنَّهَا } أي: النار { لإِحْدَى   ٱلْكُبَرِ } أي: لإحدى العظائم الطامة والأمور الهامة، فإذا أعلمناكم بها،   وكنتم على بصيرة من أمرها، فمن شاء منكم أن يتقدم، فيعمل بما يقربه من  ربه،  ويدنيه من رضاه، ويزلفه من دار كرامته، أو يتأخر [عمّا خلق له و]  عمّا  يحبه الله [ويرضاه]، فيعمل بالمعاصي، ويتقرب إلى نار جهنم، كما قال  تعالى:*{ وَقُلِ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَمَن شَآءَ فَلْيُؤْمِن وَمَن شَآءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ }* الآية   [الكهف: 29]. { كُلُّ نَفْسٍ بِمَا كَسَبَتْ } من أعمال السوء وأفعال   الشر، { رَهِينَةٌ } بها موثقة بسعيها، قد ألزم عنقها، وغل في رقبتها،   واستوجبت به العذاب، { إِلاَّ أَصْحَابَ ٱلْيَمِينِ } فإنهم لم يرتهنوا، بل   أطلقوا وفرحوا { فِي جَنَّاتٍ يَتَسَآءَلُونَ * عَنِ ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ }  أي:  في جنات قد حصل لهم بها جميع مطلوباتهم، وتمت لهم الراحة والطمأنينة،  حتى  أقبلوا يتساءلون، فأفضت بهم المحادثة، أن سألوا عن المجرمين، أي: حال  وصلوا  إليها، وهل وجدوا ما وعدهم الله تعالى؟ فقال بعضهم لبعض: " هل أنتم  مطلعون  عليهم " ، فاطلعوا عليهم في وسط الجحيم يعذبون، فقالوا لهم: { مَا   سَلَكَكُمْ فِي سَقَرَ } أي: أي شيء أدخلكم فيها؟ وبأي: ذنب استحققتموها؟   فـ { قَالُواْ لَمْ نَكُ مِنَ ٱلْمُصَلِّينَ * وَلَمْ نَكُ نُطْعِمُ   ٱلْمِسْكِينَ } فلا إخلاص للمعبود، [ولا إحسان] ولا نفع للخلق المحتاجين. {   وَكُنَّا نَخُوضُ مَعَ ٱلُخَآئِضِينَ } أي: نخوض بالباطل، ونجادل به  الحق،  { وَكُنَّا نُكَذِّبُ بِيَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ } هذا آثار الخوض بالباطل،  [وهو]  التكذيب بالحق، ومن أحق الحق، يوم الدين، الذي هو محل الجزاء على  الأعمال،  وظهور ملك الله وحكمه العدل لسائر الخلق. فاستمرينا على هذا  المذهب الفاسد {  حَتَّىٰ أَتَانَا ٱلْيَقِينُ } أي: الموت، فلما ماتوا على  الكفر تعذرت  حينئذ عليهم الحيل، وانسّد في وجوههم باب الأمل، { فَمَا  تَنفَعُهُمْ  شَفَاعَةُ ٱلشَّافِعِينَ } لأنهم لا يشفعون إلا لمن ارتضى،  وهؤلاء لا يرضى  الله أعمالهم. فلما بين الله مآل المخالفين، ورهب مما يفعل  بهم، عطف على  الموجودين بالعتاب واللوم، فقال: { فَمَا لَهُمْ عَنِ  ٱلتَّذْكِرَةِ  مُعْرِضِينَ } أي: صادين غافلين عنها. { كَأَنَّهُمْ } في  نفرتهم الشديدة  منها { حُمُرٌ مُّسْتَنفِرَةٌ } أي: كأنهم حمر وحش نفرت  فنفر بعضها بعضاً،  فزاد عدوها، { فَرَّتْ مِن قَسْوَرَةٍ } أي: من صائد  ورام يريدها، أو من  أسد ونحوه، وهذا من أعظم ما يكون من النفور عن الحق،  ومع هذا الإعراض وهذا  النفور، يدعون الدعاوى الكبار. فـ { يُرِيدُ كُلُّ  ٱمْرِىءٍ مِّنْهُمْ أَن  يُؤْتَىٰ صُحُفاً مُّنَشَّرَةً }  نازلة عليه من  السماء، يزعم أنه لا ينقاد  للحق إلا بذلك، وقد كذبوا، فإنهم لو جاءتهم كل  آية لم يؤمنوا حتى يروا  العذاب الأليم، فإنهم جاءتهم الآيات البينات التي  تبين الحق وتوضحه، فلو  كان فيهم خير لآمنوا، ولهذا قال: { كَلاَّ } أن  نعطيهم ما طلبوا، وهم ما  قصدوا بذلك إلا التعجيز، { بَل لاَّ يَخَافُونَ  ٱلآخِرَةَ } فلو كانوا  يخافونها، لما جرى منهم ما جرى.
{ كَلاَّ إِنَّهُ  تَذْكِرَةٌ } الضمير إما أن يعود  على هذه السورة، أو على ما اشتملت عليه  [من] هذه الموعظة، { فَمَن شَآءَ  ذَكَرَهُ } لأنه قد بين له السبيل، ووضح  له الدليل. { وَمَا يَذْكُرُونَ  إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ } فإن مشيئته  نافذة عامة، لا يخرج عنها حادث  قليل ولا كثير، ففيها رد على القدرية، الذين  لا يدخلون أفعال العباد تحت  مشيئة الله، والجبرية، الذين يزعمون أنه ليس  للعبد مشيئة، ولا فعل حقيقة،  وإنما هو مجبور على أفعاله، فأثبت تعالى  للعباد مشيئةً حقيقة وفعلاً، وجعل  ذلك تابعاً لمشيئته، { هُوَ أَهْلُ  ٱلتَّقْوَىٰ وَأَهْلُ ٱلْمَغْفِرَةِ }  أي: هو أهل أن يتقى ويعبد، لأنه  الإله الذي لا تنبغي العبادة إلا له،  وأهل أن يغفر لمن اتقاه واتبع رضاه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (613) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القيامة)
من (1)الى (19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالقيامة

**{ لاَ أُقْسِمُ بِيَوْمِ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ } 1 { وَلاَ أُقْسِمُ بِٱلنَّفْسِ ٱللَّوَّامَةِ } 2 { أَيَحْسَبُ ٱلإِنسَانُ أَلَّن نَّجْمَعَ عِظَامَهُ } 3 { بَلَىٰ قَادِرِينَ عَلَىٰ أَن نُّسَوِّيَ بَنَانَهُ } 4 { بَلْ يُرِيدُ ٱلإِنسَانُ لِيَفْجُرَ أَمَامَهُ } 5 { يَسْأَلُ أَيَّانَ يَوْمُ ٱلْقِيَامَةِ }6
*

ليست   " لا " [ها] هنا نافية، [ولا زائدة] وإنما أتي بها للاستفتاح والاهتمام   بما بعدها، ولكثرة الإتيان بها مع اليمين، لا يستغرب الاستفتاح بها، وإن لم   تكن في الأصل موضوعة للاستفتاح. فالمقسم به في هذا الموضع، هو المقسم   عليه، وهو البعث بعد الموت، وقيام الناس من قبورهم، ثم وقوفهم ينتظرون ما   يحكم به الرب عليهم، { وَلاَ أُقْسِمُ بِٱلنَّفْسِ ٱللَّوَّامَةِ } وهي   جميع النفوس الخيرة والفاجرة، سُمِّيت " لوَّامة " لكثرة ترددها وتلومها،   وعدم ثبوتها على حالة من أحوالها، ولأنها عند الموت تلوم صاحبها على ما   عملت، بل نفس المؤمن تلوم صاحبها في الدنيا على ما حصل منه، من تفريط أو   تقصير في حق من الحقوق، أو غفلة، فجمع بين الإقسام بالجزاء، وعلى الجزاء،   وبين مستحق الجزاء. ثم أخبر مع هذا، أن بعض المعاندين يكذب بيوم القيامة،   فقال: { أَيَحْسَبُ ٱلإِنسَانُ أَلَّن نَّجْمَعَ عِظَامَهُ } بعد الموت،   كما قال في الآية الأخرى:*{ مَن يُحيِي ٱلْعِظَامَ وَهِيَ رَمِيمٌ }* [يس:   78]؟ فاستبعد من جهله وعدوانه قدرة الله على خلق عظامه التي هي عماد   البدن، فرد عليه بقوله: { بَلَىٰ قَادِرِينَ عَلَىٰ أَن نُّسَوِّيَ   بَنَانَهُ } أي: أطراف أصابعه وعظامه، المستلزم ذلك لخلق جميع أجزاء البدن،   لأنها إذا وجدت الأنامل والبنان، فقد تمت خلقة الجسد، وليس إنكاره لقدرة   الله تعالى قصوراً بالدليل الدال على ذلك، وإنما [وقع] ذلك منه أن قصده   وإرادته أن يكذب بما أمامه من البعث. والفجور: الكذب مع التعمد. ثم ذكر   أحوال القيامة فقال: { فَإِذَا بَرِقَ ٱلْبَصَرُ * وَخَسَفَ... }.
*{ فَإِذَا بَرِقَ ٱلْبَصَرُ } 7 { وَخَسَفَ ٱلْقَمَرُ } 8 { وَجُمِعَ ٱلشَّمْسُ وَٱلْقَمَرُ } 9 { يَقُولُ ٱلإِنسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ أَيْنَ ٱلْمَفَرُّ } 10 { كَلاَّ لاَ وَزَرَ } 11 { إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ ٱلْمُسْتَقَرُّ } 12 { يُنَبَّأُ ٱلإِنسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِمَا قَدَّمَ وَأَخَّرَ } 13 { بَلِ ٱلإِنسَانُ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ } 14 { وَلَوْ أَلْقَىٰ مَعَاذِيرَهُ }15
*

أي: إذا كانت القيامة برقت الأبصار من الهول العظيم، وشخصت فلا تطرف كما قال تعالى:*{ إِنَّمَا   يُؤَخِّرُهُمْ لِيَوْمٍ تَشْخَصُ فِيهِ ٱلأَبْصَارُ * مُهْطِعِينَ   مُقْنِعِي رُءُوسِهِمْ لاَ يَرْتَدُّ إِلَيْهِمْ طَرْفُهُمْ   وَأَفْئِدَتُهُم  ْ هَوَآءٌ }* [إبراهيم:   42-43] { وَخَسَفَ ٱلْقَمَرُ } أي: ذهب نوره وسلطانه، { وَجُمِعَ   ٱلشَّمْسُ وَٱلْقَمَرُ } وهما لم يجتمعا منذ خلقهما الله تعالى، فيجمع الله   بينهما يوم القيامة، ويخسف القمر، وتكور الشمس، ثم يقذفان في النار، ليرى   العباد أنهما عبدان مسخران، وليرى من عبدهما أنهم كانوا كاذبين. {  يَقُولُ  ٱلإِنسَانُ } حين يرى تلك القلاقل المزعجات: { أَيْنَ ٱلْمَفَرُّ }  أي: أين  الخلاص والفرار مما طرقنا وأصابنا؟ { كَلاَّ لاَ وَزَرَ } أي: لا  ملجأ  لأحد دون الله، { إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ ٱلْمُسْتَقَرُّ } لسائر   العباد، فليس في إمكان أحد أن يستتر أو يهرب عن ذلك الموضع، بل لا بد من   إيقافه ليجزى بعمله، ولهذا قال: { يُنَبَّأُ ٱلإِنسَانُ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِمَا   قَدَّمَ وَأَخَّرَ } أي: بجميع عمله الحسن والسيء، في أول وقته وآخره،   وينبأ بخبر لا ينكره، { بَلِ ٱلإِنسَانُ عَلَىٰ نَفْسِهِ بَصِيرَةٌ } أي:   شاهداً ومحاسباً، { وَلَوْ أَلْقَىٰ مَعَاذِيرَهُ } فإنها معاذير لا تقبل،   ولا تقابل ما يقرر به العبد، فَيُقُّر به، كما قال تعالى:*{ ٱقْرَأْ كِتَٰبَكَ كَفَىٰ بِنَفْسِكَ ٱلْيَوْمَ عَلَيْكَ حَسِيباً }* [الإسراء:   14]. فالعبد وإن أنكر، أو اعتذر عما عمله، فإنكاره واعتذاره لا يفيدانه   شيئاً، لأنه يشهد عليه سمعه وبصره، وجميع جوارحه بما كان يعمل، ولأن   استعتابه قد ذهب وقته وزال نفعه:*{ فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لاَّ ينفَعُ ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ }* [الروم: 57].
*{ لاَ تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ } 16 { إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ } 17 { فَإِذَا قَرَأْنَاهُ فَٱتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ } 18 { ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا بَيَانَهُ }19
*

كان   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم إذا جاءه جبريل بالوحي، وشرع في تلاوته عليه،   بادره النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم من الحرص قبل أن يفرغ، وتلاه مع تلاوة   جبريل إياه، فنهاه الله عن هذا، وقال:*{ وَلاَ تَعْجَلْ بِٱلْقُرْءانِ مِن قَبْلِ أَن يُقْضَىٰ إِلَيْكَ وَحْيُهُ }* [طه:   114]. وقال هنا: { لاَ تُحَرِّكْ بِهِ لِسَانَكَ لِتَعْجَلَ بِهِ } ثم  ضمن  له تعالى أنه لا بد أن يحفظه ويقرأه، ويجمعه الله في صدره، فقال: {  إِنَّ  عَلَيْنَا جَمْعَهُ وَقُرْآنَهُ } فالحرص الذي في خاطرك، إنما  الداعي له  حذر الفوات والنسيان، فإذا ضمنه الله لك، فلا موجب لذلك. {  فَإِذَا  قَرَأْنَاهُ فَٱتَّبِعْ قُرْآنَهُ } أي: إذا كمّل جبريل قراءة ما  أوحى الله  إليك، فحينئذ اتبع ما قرأه وأقرأه. { ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا  بَيَانَهُ }  أي: بيان معانيه، فوعده بحفظ لفظه وحفظ معانيه، وهذا أعلى ما  يكون، فامتثل  صلى الله عليه وسلم لأدب ربه، فكان إذا تلا عليه جبريل  القرآن بعد هذا،  أنصت له، فإذا فرغ قرأه. وفي هذه الآية أدب لأخذ العلم،  أن لا يبادر  المتعلم المعلم قبل أن يفرغ من المسألة التي شرع فيها، فإذا  فرغ منها سأله  عما أشكل عليه، وكذلك إذا كان في أول الكلام ما يوجب الرد  أو الاستحسان، أن  لا يبادر برده أو قبوله، حتى يفرغ من ذلك الكلام، ليتبين  ما فيه من حق أو  باطل، وليفهمه فهماً يتمكن به من الكلام عليه. وفيها: أن  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم كما بين للأمة ألفاظ الوحي، فإنه قد بين لهم  معانيه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (614) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القيامة)
من (20)الى (40)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالقيامة

**{ كَلاَّ بَلْ تُحِبُّونَ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ } 20 { وَتَذَرُونَ ٱلآخِرَةَ } 21 { وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَّاضِرَةٌ } 22 { إِلَىٰ رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ } 23 { وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ بَاسِرَةٌ } 24 { تَظُنُّ أَن يُفْعَلَ بِهَا فَاقِرَةٌ }25
*

أي:   هذا الذي أوجب لكم الغفلة والإعراض عن وعظ الله وتذكيره أنكم {  تُحِبُّونَ  ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ } وتسعون فيما يحصلها، وفي لذاتها وشهواتها،  وتؤثرونها على  الآخرة، فتذرون العمل لها، لأن الدنيا نعيمها ولذاتها  عاجلة، والإنسان مولع  بحب العاجل، والآخرة متأخر ما فيها من النعيم  المقيم، فلذلك غفلتم عنها  وتركتموها، كأنكم لم تخلقوا لها، وكأن هذه الدار  هي دار القرار، التي تبذل  فيها نفائس الأعمار، ويسعى لها آناء الليل  والنهار، وبهذا انقلبت عليكم  الحقيقة، وحصل من الخسار ما حصل. فلو آثرتم  الآخرة على الدنيا، ونظرتم  للعواقب نظر البصير العاقل لأنجحتم، وربحتم  ربحاً لا خسار معه، وفزتم فوزاً  لا شقاء يصحبه. ثم ذكر ما يدعو إلى إيثار  الآخرة، ببيان حال أهلها  وتفاوتهم فيها، فقال في جزاء المؤثرين للآخرة على  الدنيا: { وُجُوهٌ  يَوْمَئِذٍ نَّاضِرَةٌ } أي: حسنة بهية، لها رونق  ونور، مما هم فيه من نعيم  القلوب، وبهجة النفوس، ولذة الأرواح، { إِلَىٰ  رَبِّهَا نَاظِرَةٌ } أي:  تنظر إلى ربها على حسب مراتبهم: منهم من ينظره  كل يوم بكرةً وعشياً، ومنهم  من ينظره كل جمعة مرة واحدة، فيتمتعون بالنظر  إلى وجهه الكريم، وجماله  الباهر، الذي ليس كمثله شيء، فإذا رأوه نسوا ما  هم فيه من النعيم، وحصل لهم  من اللذة والسرور ما لا يمكن التعبير عنه،  ونضرت وجوههم فازدادوا جمالاً  إلى جمالهم، فنسأل الله الكريم أن يجعلنا  معهم. وقال في المؤثرين العاجلة  على الآجلة: { وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ  بَاسِرَةٌ } أي: معبسة ومكدرة، خاشعة  ذليلة { تَظُنُّ أَن يُفْعَلَ بِهَا  فَاقِرَةٌ } أي: عقوبة شديدة، وعذاب  أليم، فلذلك تغيرت وجوههم وعبست.
*{ كَلاَّ إِذَا بَلَغَتِ ٱلتَّرَاقِيَ } 26 { وَقِيلَ مَنْ رَاقٍ } 27 { وَظَنَّ أَنَّهُ ٱلْفِرَاقُ } 28 { وَٱلْتَفَّتِ ٱلسَّاقُ بِٱلسَّاقِ } 29 { إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ يَوْمَئِذٍ ٱلْمَسَاقُ } 30 { فَلاَ صَدَّقَ وَلاَ صَلَّىٰ } 31 { وَلَـٰكِن كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّىٰ } 32 { ثُمَّ ذَهَبَ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ يَتَمَطَّىٰ } 33 { أَوْلَىٰ لَكَ فَأَوْلَىٰ } 34 { ثُمَّ أَوْلَىٰ لَكَ فَأَوْلَىٰ } 35 { أَيَحْسَبُ ٱلإِنسَانُ أَن يُتْرَكَ سُدًى } 36 { أَلَمْ يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِّن مَّنِيٍّ يُمْنَىٰ } 37 { ثُمَّ كَانَ عَلَقَةً فَخَلَقَ فَسَوَّىٰ } 38 { فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ ٱلزَّوْجَيْنِ ٱلذَّكَرَ وَٱلأُنثَىٰ } 39 { أَلَيْسَ ذَلِكَ بِقَادِرٍ عَلَىٰ أَن يُحْيِـيَ ٱلْمَوْتَىٰ }40
*

يعظ   تعالى عباده، بذكر حال المحتضر عند السياق، وأنه إذا بلغت روحه التراقي،   وهي العظام المكتنفة لثغرة النحر، فحينئذ يشتد الكرب، ويطلب كل وسيلة  وسبب،  يظن أن يحصل به الشفاء والراحة، ولهذا قال: { وَقِيلَ مَنْ رَاقٍ }  أي: من  يرقيه، من الرقية، لأنهم انقطعت آمالهم من الأسباب العادية، فلم  يبق إلا  الأسباب الإلهية. ولكن القضاء والقدر، إذا حتم وجاء فلا مرد له، {  وَظَنَّ  أَنَّهُ ٱلْفِرَاقُ } للدنيا. { وَٱلْتَفَّتِ ٱلسَّاقُ  بِٱلسَّاقِ } أي:  اجتمعت الشدائد والتفت، وعظم الأمر وصعب الكرب، وأريد أن  تخرج الروح التي  ألفت البدن ولم تزل معه، فتساق إلى الله تعالى، حتى  يجازيها بأعمالها،  ويقررها بفعالها. فهذا الزجر، [الذي ذكره الله] يسوق  القلوب إلى ما فيه  نجاتها، ويزجرها عما فيه هلاكها. ولكن المعاند الذي لا  تنفع فيه الآيات، لا  يزال مستمراً على بغيه وكفره وعناده. { فَلاَ صَدَّقَ  } أي: لا آمن بالله  وملائكته وكتبه ورسله واليوم الآخر والقدر خيره وشره {  وَلاَ صَلَّىٰ *  وَلَـٰكِن كَذَّبَ } بالحق في مقابلة التصديق، {  وَتَوَلَّىٰ } عن الأمر  والنهي، هذا وهو مطمئن قلبه، غير خائف من ربه، بل  يذهب { إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ  يَتَمَطَّىٰ } أي: ليس على باله شيء، توعده بقوله:  { أَوْلَىٰ لَكَ  فَأَوْلَىٰ * ثُمَّ أَوْلَىٰ لَكَ فَأَوْلَىٰ } وهذه  كلمات وعيد، كررها  لتكرير وعيده، ثم ذكَّر الإنسان بخلقه الأول، فقال: {  أَيَحْسَبُ  ٱلإِنسَانُ أَن يُتْرَكَ سُدًى } أي: معطلاً، لا يؤمر ولا  ينهى، ولا يثاب  ولا يُعاقَب؟ هذا حسبان باطل، وظن بالله بغير ما يليق  بحكمته. { أَلَمْ  يَكُ نُطْفَةً مِّن مَّنِيٍّ يُمْنَىٰ * ثُمَّ كَانَ }  بعد المني {  عَلَقَةً } أي: دماً، { فَخَلَقَ } الله منها الحيوان وسواه  أي: أتقنه  وأحكمه، { فَجَعَلَ مِنْهُ ٱلزَّوْجَيْنِ ٱلذَّكَرَ وَٱلأُنثَىٰ  * أَلَيْسَ  ذَلِكَ } الذي خلق الإنسان [وطوره إلى] الأطوار المختلفة {  بِقَادِرٍ  عَلَىٰ أَن يُحْيِـيَ ٱلْمَوْتَىٰ } بلى إنه على كل شيء قدير.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (615) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الإنسان)
من (1)الى (27)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالإنسان
**{ هَلْ أَتَىٰ عَلَى ٱلإِنسَانِ حِينٌ مِّنَ ٱلدَّهْرِ لَمْ يَكُن شَيْئاً مَّذْكُوراً } 1 { إِنَّا خَلَقْنَا ٱلإِنسَانَ مِن نُّطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ نَّبْتَلِيهِ فَجَعَلْنَاهُ سَمِيعاً بَصِيراً } 2 { إِنَّا هَدَيْنَاهُ ٱلسَّبِيلَ إِمَّا شَاكِراً وَإِمَّا كَفُوراً }3
*

ذكر   الله في هذه السورة الكريمة أول حالة الإنسان ومبتدأها ومتوسطها  ومنتهاها.  فذكر أنه مرّ عليه دهر طويل، وهو الذي قبل وجوده، وهو معدوم بل  ليس  مذكوراً. ثم لما أراد الله تعالى خلقه، خلق [أباه] آدم من طين، ثم جعل  نسله  متسلسلاً { مِن نُّطْفَةٍ أَمْشَاجٍ } أي: ماء مهين مستقذر {  نَّبْتَلِيهِ  } بذلك، لنعلم هل يرى حاله الأولى، ويتفطن لها أم ينساها  وتغره نفسه؟  فأنشأه الله، وخلق له القوى الباطنة والظاهرة، كالسمع والبصر،  وسائر  الأعضاء، فأتمها له وجعلها سالمة يتمكن بها من تحصيل مقاصده. ثم  أرسل إليه  الرسل، وأنزل عليه الكتب، وهداه الطريق الموصلة إلى الله،  ورغَّبه فيها،  وأخبره بما له عند الوصول إلى الله. ثم أخبره بالطريق  الموصلة إلى الهلاك،  ورهَّبه منها، وأخبره بما له إذا سلكها، وابتلاه  بذلك، فانقسم الناس إلى  شاكر لنعمة الله عليه، قائم بما حمله الله من  حقوقه، وإلى كفور لنعمة الله  عليه، أنعم الله عليه بالنعم الدينية  والدنيوية، فردَّها، وكفر بربه، وسلك  الطريق الموصلة إلى الهلاك. ثم ذكر  تعالى حال الفريقين عند الجزاء فقال: {  إِنَّآ أَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ  سَلاَسِلاَ وَأَغْلاَلاً... }.
*{ إِنَّآ أَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ سَلاَسِلاَ وَأَغْلاَلاً وَسَعِيراً } 4 { إِنَّ ٱلأَبْرَارَ يَشْرَبُونَ مِن كَأْسٍ كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا كَافُوراً } 5 { عَيْناً يَشْرَبُ بِهَا عِبَادُ ٱللَّهِ يُفَجِّرُونَهَا تَفْجِيراً } 6 { يُوفُونَ بِٱلنَّذْرِ وَيَخَافُونَ يَوْماً كَانَ شَرُّهُ مُسْتَطِيراً } 7 { وَيُطْعِمُونَ ٱلطَّعَامَ عَلَىٰ حُبِّهِ مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأَسِيراً } 8 { إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ ٱللَّهِ لاَ نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَآءً وَلاَ شُكُوراً } 9 { إِنَّا نَخَافُ مِن رَّبِّنَا يَوْماً عَبُوساً قَمْطَرِيراً } 10 { فَوَقَٰهُمُ ٱللَّهُ شَرَّ ذَلِكَ ٱلْيَومِ وَلَقَّاهُمْ نَضْرَةً وَسُرُوراً } 11 { وَجَزَاهُمْ بِمَا صَبَرُواْ جَنَّةً وَحَرِيراً } 12 { مُّتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَىٰ ٱلأَرَائِكِ لاَ يَرَوْنَ فِيهَا شَمْساً وَلاَ زَمْهَرِيراً } 13 { وَدَانِيَةً عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلاَلُهَا وَذُلِّلَتْ قُطُوفُهَا تَذْلِيلاً } 14 { وَيُطَافُ عَلَيْهِمْ بِآنِيَةٍ مِّن فِضَّةٍ وَأَكْوابٍ كَانَتْ قَوَارِيرَاْ } 15 { قَوَارِيرَاْ مِن فِضَّةٍ قَدَّرُوهَا تَقْدِيراً } 16 { وَيُسْقَوْنَ فِيهَا كَأْساً كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا زَنجَبِيلاً } 17 { عَيْناً فِيهَا تُسَمَّىٰ سَلْسَبِيلاً } 18 { وَيَطُوفُ عَلَيْهِمْ وِلْدَانٌ مُّخَلَّدُونَ إِذَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ حَسِبْتَهُمْ لُؤْلُؤاً مَّنثُوراً } 19 { وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ ثَمَّ رَأَيْتَ نَعِيماً وَمُلْكاً كَبِيراً } 20 { عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ وَإِسْتَبْرَقٌ وَحُلُّوۤاْ أَسَاوِرَ مِن فِضَّةٍ وَسَقَاهُمْ رَبُّهُمْ شَرَاباً طَهُوراً } 21 { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا كَانَ لَكُمْ جَزَآءً وَكَانَ سَعْيُكُم مَّشْكُوراً } 22 { إِنَّا نَحْنُ نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ تَنزِيلاً } 23 { فَٱصْبِرْ لِحُكْمِ رَبِّكَ وَلاَ تُطِعْ مِنْهُمْ ءَاثِماً أَوْ كَفُوراً } 24 { وَٱذْكُرِ ٱسْمَ رَبِّكَ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً } 25 { وَمِنَ ٱللَّيْلِ فَٱسْجُدْ لَهُ وَسَبِّحْهُ لَيْلاً طَوِيلاً } 26 { إِنَّ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ يُحِبُّونَ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ وَيَذَرُونَ وَرَآءَهُمْ يَوْماً ثَقِيلاً }27
*

{   إِنَّآ أَعْتَدْنَا لِلْكَافِرِينَ سَلاَسِلاَ وَأَغْلاَلاً وَسَعِيراً *   إِنَّ ٱلأَبْرَارَ يَشْرَبُونَ مِن كَأْسٍ كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا كَافُوراً }   إلى آخر الثواب أي: إنا هيأنا وأرصدنا لمن كفر بالله، وكذب رسله، وتجرأ  على  المعاصي { سَلاَسِلاَ } في نار جهنم، كما قال تعالى:*{ ثُمَّ فِي سِلْسِلَةٍ ذَرْعُهَا سَبْعُونَ ذِرَاعاً فَاسْلُكُوهُ }* [الحاقة:   32]. { وَأَغْلاَلاً } تغل بها أيديهم إلى أعناقهم ويوثقون بها. {   وَسَعِيراً } أي: ناراً تستعر بها أجسامهم وتحرق بها أبدانهم،*{ كُلَّمَا نَضِجَتْ جُلُودُهُمْ بَدَّلْنَٰهُمْ جُلُوداً غَيْرَهَا لِيَذُوقُواْ ٱلْعَذَابَ }* [النساء:   56] وهذا العذاب دائم لهم أبداً، مخلدون فيه سرمداً. وأما { ٱلأَبْرَارَ }   وهم الذين برت قلوبهم بما فيها من محبة الله ومعرفته، والأخلاق الجميلة،   فبرت جوارحهم، واستعملوها بأعمال البر، أخبر أنهم { يَشْرَبُونَ مِن  كَأْسٍ  } أي: شراب لذيذ من خمر قد مزج بكافور أي: خلط بكافور، ليبرده  ويكسر حدته،  وهذا الكافور [في غاية اللذة] قد سلم من كل مكدر ومنغص، موجود  في كافور  الدنيا، فإن الآفة الموجودة في الأسماء التي ذكر الله أنها في  الجنة وهي في  الدنيا تعدم في الآخرة. كما قال تعالى:*{ فِي سِدْرٍ مَّخْضُودٍ * وَطَلْحٍ مَّنضُودٍ }* [الواقعة: 28-29]*{ وَأَزْوَاجٌ مُّطَهَّرَةٌ }* [آل عمران: 15]*{ لَهُمْ دَارُ ٱلسَّلَٰمِ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ }* [الأنعام: 127]*{ وَفِيهَا مَا تَشْتَهِيهِ ٱلأَنْفُسُ وَتَلَذُّ ٱلأَعْيُنُ }* [الزخرف:   71]. { عَيْناً يَشْرَبُ بِهَا عِبَادُ ٱللَّهِ } أي: ذلك الكأس اللذيذ   الذي يشربون به، لا يخافون نفاده، بل له مادة لا تنقطع، وهي عين دائمة   الفيضان والجريان، يفجرها عباد الله تفجيراً، أنى شاؤوا، وكيف أرادوا، فإن   شاؤوا صرفوها إلى البساتين الزاهرات، أو إلى الرياض الناضرات، أو بين  جوانب  القصور والمساكن المزخرفات، أو إلى أي جهة يرونها من الجهات  المونقات. وقد  ذكر جملة من أعمالهم في أول هذه السورة، فقال: { يُوفُونَ  بِٱلنَّذْرِ }  أي: بما ألزموا به أنفسهم لله من النذور والمعاهدات، وإذا  كانوا يوفون  بالنذر، وهو لم يجب عليهم، إلا بإيجابهم على أنفسهم، كان  فعلهم وقيامهم  بالفروض الأصلية، من باب أولى وأحرى، { وَيَخَافُونَ  يَوْماً كَانَ شَرُّهُ  مُسْتَطِيراً } أي: منتشراً فاشياً، فخافوا أن  ينالهم شره، فتركوا كل سبب  موجب لذلك، { وَيُطْعِمُونَ ٱلطَّعَامَ عَلَىٰ  حُبِّهِ } أي: وهم في حال  يحبون فيها المال والطعام، لكنهم قدموا محبة  الله على محبة نفوسهم، ويتحرون  في إطعامهم أولى الناس وأحوجهم، {  مِسْكِيناً وَيَتِيماً وَأَسِيراً }.  ويقصدون بإنفاقهم وإطعامهم وجه الله  تعالى، ويقولون بلسان الحال: {  إِنَّمَا نُطْعِمُكُمْ لِوَجْهِ ٱللَّهِ  لاَ نُرِيدُ مِنكُمْ جَزَآءً وَلاَ  شُكُوراً } أي: لا جزاء مالياً، ولا  ثناءً قولياً. { إِنَّا نَخَافُ مِن  رَّبِّنَا يَوْماً عَبُوساً } أي:  شديد الجهمة والشر { قَمْطَرِيراً } أي:  ضنكاً ضيقاً، { فَوَقَٰهُمُ  ٱللَّهُ شَرَّ ذَلِكَ ٱلْيَومِ } فلا يحزنهم  الفزع الأكبر، وتتلقاهم  الملائكة [هذا يومكم الذي كنتم توعدون]. {  وَلَقَّاهُمْ } أي: أكرمهم  وأعطاهم { نَضْرَةً } في وجوههم { وَسُرُوراً }   في قلوبهم، فجمع لهم بين  نعيم الظاهر والباطن، { وَجَزَاهُمْ بِمَا  صَبَرُواْ } على طاعة الله،  فعملوا ما أمكنهم منها، وعن معاصي الله،  فتركوها، وعلى أقدار الله  المؤلمة، فلم يتسخطوها، { جَنَّةً } جامعة لكل  نعيم، سالمة من كل مكدر  ومنغص، { وَحَرِيراً } كما قال [تعالى:]
*{ وَلِبَاسُهُمْ فِيهَا حَرِيرٌ }* [الحج:   23] ولعل الله إنما خص الحرير، لأنه لباسهم الظاهر، الدال على حال صاحبه.  {  مُّتَّكِئِينَ فِيهَا عَلَىٰ ٱلأَرَائِكِ } الاتكاء: التمكن من الجلوس،  في  حال الرفاهية والطمأنينة [الراحة]، والأرائك هي السرر التي عليها  اللباس  المزين، { لاَ يَرَوْنَ فِيهَا } أي: في الجنة { شَمْساً } يضرهم  حرها، {  وَلاَ زَمْهَرِيراً } أي: برداً شديداً، بل جميع أوقاتهم في ظل  ظليل، لا حر  ولا برد، بحيث تلتذ به الأجساد، ولا تتألم من حر ولا برد. {  وَدَانِيَةً  عَلَيْهِمْ ظِلاَلُهَا وَذُلِّلَتْ قُطُوفُهَا تَذْلِيلاً }  أي: قربت  ثمراتها من مريدها تقريبا ينالها، وهو قائم، أو قاعد، أو مضطجع.  ويطاف على  أهل الجنة أي: يدور [عليهم] الخدم والولدان { بِآنِيَةٍ مِّن  فِضَّةٍ  وَأَكْوابٍ كَانَتْ قَوَارِيرَاْ * قَوَارِيرَاْ مِن فِضَّةٍ }  أي: مادتها  من فضة، [وهي] على صفاء القوارير، وهذا من أعجب الأشياء، أن  تكون الفضة  الكثيفة، من صفاء جوهرها، وطيب معدنها، على صفاء القوارير. {  قَدَّرُوهَا  تَقْدِيراً } أي: قدروا الأواني المذكورة على قدر رِيِهِّمْ،  لا تزيد ولا  تنقص، لأنها لو زادت نقصت لذتها، ولو نقصت لم تف بريهم.  ويحتمل أن المراد:  قدرها أهل الجنة بنفوسهم بمقدار يوافق لذاتهم، فأتتهم  على ما قدروا في  خواطرهم. { وَيُسْقَوْنَ فِيهَا } أي: في الجنة، من كأس،  وهو الإناء  المملوء من خمر ورحيق، { كَانَ مِزَاجُهَا } أي: خلطها {  زَنجَبِيلاً }  ليطيب طعمه وريحه. { عَيْناً فِيهَا } أي: في الجنة، {  تُسَمَّىٰ  سَلْسَبِيلاً } سميت بذلك لسلاستها ولذتها وحسنها. { وَيَطُوفُ }  على أهل  الجنة، في طعامهم وشرابهم وخدمتهم. { وِلْدَانٌ مُّخَلَّدُونَ }  أي: خلقوا  من الجنة للبقاء، لا يتغيرون ولا يكبرون، وهم في غاية الحسن، {  إِذَا  رَأَيْتَهُمْ } منتشرين في خدمتهم { حَسِبْتَهُمْ } من حسنهم {  لُؤْلُؤاً  مَّنثُوراً } وهذا من تمام لذة أهل الجنة، أن يكون خدامهم  الولدان  المخلدون، الذين تسر رؤيتهم، ويدخلون على مساكنهم، آمنين من  تبعتهم،  ويأتونهم بما يدعون وتطلبه نفوسهم، { وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَ ثَمَّ }  أي: هناك في  الجنة، ورمقت ما هم فيه من النعيم { رَأَيْتَ نَعِيماً  وَمُلْكاً كَبِيراً  } فتجد الواحد منهم، عنده من القصور والمساكن والغرف  المزينة المزخرفة، ما  لا يدركه الوصف، ولديه من البساتين الزاهرة، والثمار  الدانية، والفواكه  اللذيذة، والأنهار الجارية، والرياض المعجبة، والطيور  المطربة [المشجية]،  ما يأخذ بالقلوب، ويفرح النفوس. وعنده من الزوجات.  اللاتي هن في غاية الحسن  والإحسان، الجامعات لجمال الظاهر والباطن،  الخيرات الحسان، ما يملأ القلب  سروراً، ولذةً وحبوراً، وحوله من الولدان  المخلدين، والخدم المؤبدين، ما به  تحصل الراحة والطمأنينة، وتتم لذة  العيش، وتكمل الغبطة. ثم علاوة ذلك  ومعظمه الفوز برؤية الرب الرحيم، وسماع  خطابه، ولذة قربه، والابتهاج برضاه،  والخلود الدائم، وتزايد ما هم فيه من  النعيم كل وقت وحين، فسبحان الملك  المالك، الحق المبين، الذي لا تنفد  خزائنه، ولا يقل خيره، فكما لا نهاية  لأوصافه فلا نهاية لبره وإحسانه، {  عَالِيَهُمْ ثِيَابُ سُندُسٍ خُضْرٌ }  أي: قد جللتهم ثياب السندس  والإستبرق الأخضران، اللذان هما أجل أنواع  الحرير، فالسندس: ما غلظ من  الديباج، والإستبرق: ما رق منه.
{ وَحُلُّوۤاْ  أَسَاوِرَ مِن فِضَّةٍ } أي:  حلوا في أيديهم أساور الفضة، ذكورهم وإناثهم،  وهذا وعد وعدهم الله، وكان  وعده مفعولاً، لأنه لا أصدق منه قيلاً ولا  حديثاً. وقوله: { وَسَقَاهُمْ  رَبُّهُمْ شَرَاباً طَهُوراً } أي: لا كدر  فيه بوجه من الوجوه، مطهراً لما  في بطونهم من كل أذى وقذى. { إِنَّ هَـٰذَا  } الجزاء الجزيل والعطاء  الجميل { كَانَ لَكُمْ جَزَآءً } على ما أسلفتموه  من الأعمال، { وَكَانَ  سَعْيُكُم مَّشْكُور } أي: القليل منه، يجعل الله  لكم به من النعيم المقيم  ما لا يمكن حصره. وقوله تعالى لما ذكر نعيم الجنة {  إِنَّا نَحْنُ  نَزَّلْنَا عَلَيْكَ ٱلْقُرْآنَ تَنزِيلاً } فيه الوعد  والوعيد، وبيان كل  ما يحتاجه العباد، وفيه الأمر بالقيام بأوامره وشرائعه  أتمّ القيام،  والسعي في تنفيذها، والصبر على ذلك. ولهذا قال: { فَٱصْبِرْ  لِحُكْمِ  رَبِّكَ وَلاَ تُطِعْ مِنْهُمْ ءَاثِماً أَوْ كَفُوراً } أي: اصبر  لحكمه  القدري، فلا تسخطه، ولحكمه الديني، فامض عليه، ولا يعوقك عنه عائق. {   وَلاَ تُطِعْ } من المعاندين، الذين يريدون أن يصدوك { ءَاثِماً } أي:   فاعلاً إثماً ومعصيةً ولا { كَفُوراً } فإن طاعة الكفار والفجار والفساق،   لا بد أن تكون في المعاصي، فلا يأمرون إلا بما تهواه أنفسهم. ولما كان   الصبر يساعده القيام بعبادة الله، والإكثار من ذكره، أمره الله بذلك، فقال:   { وَٱذْكُرِ ٱسْمَ رَبِّكَ بُكْرَةً وَأَصِيلاً } أي: أول النهار وآخره،   فدخل في ذلك، الصلوات المكتوبات وما يتبعها من النوافل، والذكر، والتسبيح،   والتهليل، والتكبير في هذه الأوقات. { وَمِنَ ٱللَّيْلِ فَٱسْجُدْ لَهُ }   أي: أكثر [له] من السجود، ولا يكون ذلك إلا بالإكثار من الصلاة. {   وَسَبِّحْهُ لَيْلاً طَوِيلاً } وقد تقدم تقييد هذا المطلق بقوله:*{ يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلْمُزَّمِّلُ * قُمِ ٱلَّيلَ إِلاَّ قَلِيلاً }* [المزمل:   1-2] الآية: [وقوله] { إِنَّ هَـٰؤُلاَءِ } أي: المكذبين لك أيها الرسول   بعد ما بينت لهم الآيات، ورغبوا ورهبوا، ومع ذلك، لم يفد فيهم ذلك شيئاً،   بل لا يزالون يؤثرون { ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ } ويطمئنون إليها، { وَيَذَرُونَ }  أي:  يتركون العمل ويهملون { وَرَآءَهُمْ } أي: أمامهم { يَوْماً ثَقِيلاً }   وهو يوم القيامة، الذي مقداره خمسون ألف سنة مما تعدون، وقال تعالى:*{ يَقُولُ ٱلْكَافِرُونَ هَـٰذَا يَوْمٌ عَسِرٌ }* [القمر: 8] فكأنهم ما خلقوا إلا للدنيا والإقامة فيها.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (616) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المرسلات)
من (1)الى (24)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالمرسلات
**{ نَّحْنُ خَلَقْنَاهُمْ وَشَدَدْنَآ أَسْرَهُمْ وَإِذَا شِئْنَا بَدَّلْنَآ أَمْثَالَهُمْ تَبْدِيلاً } 28 { إِنَّ هَـٰذِهِ تَذْكِرَةٌ فَمَن شَآءَ ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ سَبِيلاً } 29 { وَمَا تَشَآءُونَ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً حَكِيماً } 30 { يُدْخِلُ مَن يَشَآءُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ وَٱلظَّالِمِينَ أَعَدَّ لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً }31
*

ثم   استدل عليهم وعلى بعثهم بدليل عقلي، وهو دليل الابتداء، فقال: { نَّحْنُ   خَلَقْنَاهُمْ } أي: أوجدناهم من العدم، { وَشَدَدْنَآ أَسْرَهُمْ } أي:   أحكمنا خلقتهم بالأعصاب، والعروق، والأوتار، والقوى الظاهرة والباطنة، حتى   تم الجسم واستكمل، وتمكن من كل ما يريده، فالذي أوجدهم على هذه الحالة،   قادر على أن يعيدهم بعد موتهم لجزائهم، والذي نقلهم في هذه الدار إلى هذه   الأطوار، لا يليق به أن يتركهم سدى، لا يؤمرون، ولا ينهون، ولا يثابون، ولا   يعاقبون، ولهذا قال: { بَدَّلْنَآ أَمْثَالَهُمْ تَبْدِيلاً } أي:   أنشأناكم للبعث نشأة أخرى، وأعدناكم بأعيانكم، وهم بأنفسهم أمثالهم. {   إِنَّ هَـٰذِهِ تَذْكِرَةٌ } أي: يتذكر بها المؤمن، فينتفع بما فيها من   التخويف والترغيب. { فَمَن شَآءَ ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ سَبِيلاً } أي:   طريقاً موصلاً إليه، فالله يبين الحق والهدى، ثم يخير الناس بين الاهتداء   بها أو النفور عنها، مع قيام الحجة عليهم، { وَمَا تَشَآءُونَ إِلاَّ أَن   يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ } فإن مشيئة الله نافذة، { إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ كَانَ عَلِيماً   حَكِيماً } فله الحكمة في هداية المهتدي، وإضلال الضال. { يُدْخِلُ مَن   يَشَآءُ فِي رَحْمَتِهِ } فيختصه بعنايته، ويوفقه لأسباب السعادة ويهديه   لطرقها. { وَٱلظَّالِمِينَ } الذين اختاروا الشقاء على الهدى { أَعَدَّ   لَهُمْ عَذَاباً أَلِيماً } [بظلمهم وعدوانهم].

*سورة المرسلات*

*{ وَٱلْمُرْسَلاَت  ِ عُرْفاً } 1 { فَٱلْعَاصِفَاتِ عَصْفاً } 2 { وٱلنَّاشِرَاتِ نَشْراً } 3 { فَٱلْفَارِقَاتِ فَرْقاً } 4 { فَٱلْمُلْقِيَٰت  ِ ذِكْراً } 5 { عُذْراً أَوْ نُذْراً } 6 { إِنَّمَا تُوعَدُونَ لَوَٰقِعٌ } 7 { فَإِذَا ٱلنُّجُومُ طُمِسَتْ } 8 { وَإِذَا ٱلسَّمَآءُ فُرِجَتْ } 9 { وَإِذَا ٱلْجِبَالُ نُسِفَتْ } 10 { وَإِذَا ٱلرُّسُلُ أُقِّتَتْ } 11 { لأَيِّ يَوْمٍ أُجِّلَتْ } 12 { لِيَوْمِ ٱلْفَصْلِ } 13 { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ ٱلْفَصْلِ } 14 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }15
*

أقسم   تعالى على البعث والجزاء بالأعمال، بالمرسلات عرفاً، وهي الملائكة التي   يرسلها الله تعالى بشؤونه القدرية وتدبير العالم، وبشئونه الشرعية ووحيه   إلى رسله. و { عُرْفاً } حال من المرسلات أي: أرسلت بالعرف والحكمة   والمصلحة، لا بالنكر والعبث. { فَٱلْعَاصِفَاتِ عَصْفاً } وهي [أيضاً]   الملائكة التي يرسلها الله تعالى، وصفها بالمبادرة لأمره، وسرعة تنفيذ   أوامره، كالريح العاصف، أو: أن العاصفات، الرياح الشديدة، التي يسرع   هبوبها. { وٱلنَّاشِرَاتِ نَشْراً } يحتمل أنها الملائكة، تنشر ما دبرت على   نشره، أو أنها السحاب التي يُنشِر بها الله الأرض، فيحييها بعد موتها. {   فَٱلْمُلْقِيَٰت  ِ ذِكْراً } هي الملائكة، تلقي أشرف الأوامر، وهو الذكر   الذي يرحم الله به عباده، ويذكرهم فيه منافعهم ومصالحهم، تلقيه إلى الرسل، {   عُذْراً أَوْ نُذْراً } أي: إعذاراً وإنذاراً للناس، تنذر الناس ما  أمامهم  من المخاوف، وتقطع معذرتهم، فلا يكون لهم حجة على الله. { إِنَّمَا   تُوعَدُونَ } من البعث والجزاء على الأعمال { لَوَٰقِعٌ } أي: متحتم  وقوعه،  من غير شك ولا ارتياب. فإذا وقع حصل من التغير للعالم والأهوال  الشديدة ما  يزعج القلوب، وتشتد له الكروب، فتنطمس النجوم أي: تتناثر وتزول  عن أماكنها  وتنسف الجبال، فتكون كالهباء المنثور، وتكون هي والأرض قاعاً  صفصفاً، لا  ترى فيها عوجاً ولا أمتاً، وذلك اليوم هو اليوم الذي أقتت فيه  الرسل، وأجلت  للحكم بينها وبين أممها، ولهذا قال: { لأَيِّ يَوْمٍ  أُجِّلَتْ } استفهام  للتعظيم والتفخيم والتهويل. ثم أجاب بقوله: {  لِيَوْمِ ٱلْفَصْلِ } [أي:]  بين الخلائق، بعضهم لبعض، وحساب كل منهم  منفرداً، ثم توعد المكذب بهذا  اليوم، فقال: { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ  لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } أي: يا حسرتهم، وشدة  عذابهم، وسوء منقلبهم، أخبرهم  الله، وأقسم لهم، فلم يصدقوه، فاستحقوا  العقوبة البليغة.
*{ أَلَمْ نُهْلِكِ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 16 { ثُمَّ نُتْبِعُهُمُ ٱلآخِرِينَ } 17 { كَذَلِكَ نَفْعَلُ بِٱلْمُجْرِمِين  َ } 18 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }19
*

أي:   أما أهلكنا المكذبين السابقين، ثم نتبعهم بإهلاك من كذب من الآخرين، وهذه   سنته السابقة واللاحقة في كل مجرم لا بد من عذابه، فلم لا تعتبرون بما  ترون  وتسمعون؟ { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } بعدما شاهدوا من  الآيات  البينات، والعقوبات والمثلات.
*{ أَلَمْ نَخْلُقكُّم مِّن مَّآءٍ مَّهِينٍ } 20 { فَجَعَلْنَاهُ فِي قَرَارٍ مَّكِينٍ } 21 { إِلَىٰ قَدَرٍ مَّعْلُومٍ } 22 { فَقَدَرْنَا فَنِعْمَ ٱلْقَادِرُونَ } 23 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }24
*

أي:   أما خلقناكم أيها الآدميون { مِّن مَّآءٍ مَّهِينٍ } أي: في غاية  الحقارة،  خرج من بين الصلب والترائب، حتى جعله الله { فِي قَرَارٍ  مَّكِينٍ } وهو  الرحم، به يستقر وينمو. { إِلَىٰ قَدَرٍ مَّعْلُومٍ } ووقت  مقدر. {  فَقَدَرْنَا } أي: قدرنا ودبرنا ذلك الجنين، في تلك الظلمات،  ونقلناه من  النطفة إلى العلقة، إلى المضغة، إلى أن جعله الله جسداً، ثم  نفخ فيه الروح،  ومنهم من يموت قبل ذلك. { فَنِعْمَ ٱلْقَادِرُونَ } [يعني  بذلك نفسه  المقدسة] حيث كان قدراً تابعاً للحكمة، موافقاً للحمد. { وَيْلٌ  يَوْمَئِذٍ  لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } بعدما بيّن الله لهم الآيات، وأراهم  العبر والبيّنات.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (617) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المرسلات)
من (25)الى (50)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورةالمرسلات
**{ أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ ٱلأَرْضَ كِفَاتاً } 25 { أَحْيَآءً وَأَمْوٰتاً } 26 { وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا رَوَاسِيَ شَامِخَاتٍ وَأَسْقَيْنَاكُ  م مَّآءً فُرَاتاً } 27 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }28
*

أي:   أما امتننا عليكم وأنعمنا، بتسخير الأرض لمصالحكم، فجعلناها { كِفَاتاً }   لكم، { أَحْيَآءً } في الدور، { وَأَمْوٰتاً } في القبور، فكما أن الدور   والقصور من نعم الله على عباده ومنته، فكذلك القبور، رحمة في حقهم، وستراً   لهم، عن كون أجسادهم بادية للسباع وغيرها. { وَجَعَلْنَا فِيهَا  رَوَاسِيَ }  أي: جبالاً ترسي الأرض، لئلا تميد بأهلها، فثبتها الله  بالجبال الراسيات  الشامخات أي: الطوال العراض، { وَأَسْقَيْنَاكُ  م مَّآءً  فُرَاتاً } أي:  عذباً زلالاً قال تعالى:*{ أَفَرَءَيْتُمُ   ٱلْمَآءَ ٱلَّذِي تَشْرَبُونَ * ءَأَنتُمْ أَنزَلْتُمُوهُ مِنَ ٱلْمُزْنِ   أَمْ نَحْنُ ٱلْمُنزِلُونَ * لَوْ نَشَآءُ جَعَلْنَاهُ أُجَاجاً  فَلَوْلاَ  تَشْكُرُونَ }* [الواقعة:   68-70]. { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } مع ما أراهم الله من   النعم، التي انفرد الله بها، واختصهم بها، فقابلوها بالتكذيب.
*{ ٱنطَلِقُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ } 29 { ٱنطَلِقُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ ظِلٍّ ذِي ثَلاَثِ شُعَبٍ } 30 { لاَّ ظَلِيلٍ وَلاَ يُغْنِي مِنَ ٱللَّهَبِ } 31 { إِنَّهَا تَرْمِي بِشَرَرٍ كَٱلْقَصْرِ } 32 { كَأَنَّهُ جِمَٰلَتٌ صُفْرٌ } 33 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }34
*

هذا   من الويل الذي أعد [للمجرمين] للمكذبين، أن يقال لهم يوم القيامة: {   ٱنطَلِقُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ مَا كُنتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ } ثم فسر ذلك بقوله: {   ٱنطَلِقُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ ظِلٍّ ذِي ثَلاَثِ شُعَبٍ } أي: إلى ظل نار جهنم،  التي  تتمايز في خلاله ثلاث شعب أي: قطع من النار أي: تتعاوره وتتناوبه  وتجتمع  به. { لاَّ ظَلِيلٍ } ذلك الظل أي: لا راحة فيه ولا طمأنينة، {  وَلاَ  يُغْنِي } من مكث فيه { مِنَ ٱللَّهَبِ } بل اللهب قد أحاط به، يمنة  ويسرة  ومن كل جانب، كما قال تعالى:*{ لَهُمْ مِّن فَوْقِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ مِّنَ ٱلنَّارِ وَمِن تَحْتِهِمْ ظُلَلٌ }* [الزمر: 16].*{ لَهُمْ مِّن جَهَنَّمَ مِهَادٌ وَمِن فَوْقِهِمْ غَوَاشٍ وَكَذٰلِكَ نَجْزِي ٱلظَّالِمِينَ }* [الأعراف:   41]. ثم ذكر عظم شرر النار، الدال على عظمها وفظاعتها وسوء منظرها، فقال:  {  إِنَّهَا تَرْمِي بِشَرَرٍ كَٱلْقَصْرِ * كَأَنَّهُ جِمَٰلَتٌ صُفْرٌ }   وهي السود التي تضرب إلى لون فيه صفرة، وهذا يدل على أن النار مظلمة،  لهبها  وجمرها وشررها، وأنها سوداء، كريهة المرأى، شديدة الحرارة، نسأل  الله  العافية منها [من الأعمال المقربة منها]. { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ   لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }
*{ هَـٰذَا يَوْمُ لاَ يَنطِقُونَ } 35 { وَلاَ يُؤْذَنُ لَهُمْ فَيَعْتَذِرُونَ } 36 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } 37 { هَـٰذَا يَوْمُ ٱلْفَصْلِ جَمَعْنَٰكُمْ وَٱلأَوَّلِينَ } 38 { فَإِن كَانَ لَكمُ كَيْدٌ فَكِيدُونِ } 39 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }40
*

أي:   هذا اليوم العظيم الشديد على المكذبين، لا ينطقون فيه من الخوف والوجل   الشديد، { وَلاَ يُؤْذَنُ لَهُمْ فَيَعْتَذِرُونَ } أي: لا تقبل معذرتهم،   ولو اعتذروا:*{ فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لاَّ ينفَعُ ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ مَعْذِرَتُهُمْ وَلاَ هُمْ يُسْتَعْتَبُونَ }* [الروم:   57]. { هَـٰذَا يَوْمُ ٱلْفَصْلِ جَمَعْنَٰكُمْ وَٱلأَوَّلِينَ } لنفصل   بينكم، ونحكم بين الخلائق، { فَإِن كَانَ لَكمُ كَيْدٌ } تقدرون على الخروج   من ملكي، وتنجون به من عذابي، { فَكِيدُونِ } أي: ليس لكم قدرة ولا  سلطان،  كما قال تعالى:*{ يٰمَعْشَرَ   ٱلْجِنِّ وَٱلإِنسِ إِنِ ٱسْتَطَعْتُمْ أَن تَنفُذُواْ مِنْ أَقْطَارِ   ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ فَٱنفُذُواْ لاَ تَنفُذُونَ إِلاَّ بِسُلْطَانٍ }* [الرحمن:   33]. ففي ذلك اليوم، تبطل حيل الظالمين، ويضمحل مكرهم وكيدهم، ويستسلمون   لعذاب الله، ويبين لهم كذبهم في تكذيبهم { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ   لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }.
*{ إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ فِي ظِلاَلٍ وَعُيُونٍ } 41 { وَفَوَاكِهَ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ } 42 { كُلُواْ وَٱشْرَبُواْ هَنِيـۤئاً بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } 43 { إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ } 44 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ }45
*

لما   ذكر عقوبة المكذبين، ذكر ثواب المحسنين، فقال: { إِنَّ ٱلْمُتَّقِينَ }   [أي:] للتكذيب، المتصفين بالتصديق في أقوالهم وأفعالهم وأعمالهم، ولا   يكونون كذلك إلا بأدائهم الواجبات، وتركهم المحرمات. { فِي ظِلاَلٍ } من   كثرة الأشجار المتنوعة، الزاهية البهية. { وَعُيُونٍ } جارية من السلسبيل،   والرحيق وغيرهما، { وَفَوَاكِهَ مِمَّا يَشْتَهُونَ } أي: من خيار الفواكه   وطيبها، ويقال لهم: { كُلُواْ وَٱشْرَبُواْ } من المآكل الشهية، والأشربة   اللذيذة، { هَنِيـۤئاً } أي: من غير منغص ولا مكدر، ولا يتم هناؤه، حتى   يسلم الطعام والشراب من كل آفة ونقص، وحتى يجزموا أنه غير منقطع ولا زائل، {   ئاً بِمَا كُنتُمْ تَعْمَلُونَ } فأعمالكم هي السبب الموصل لكم إلى هذا   النعيم المقيم، وهكذا كل من أحسن في عبادة الله وأحسن إلى عباد الله، ولهذا   قال: { إِنَّا كَذَلِكَ نَجْزِي ٱلْمُحْسِنِينَ * وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ   لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } ولو لم يكن لهم من هذا الويل إلا فوات هذا النعيم،   لكفى به حرماناً وخسراناً.
*{ كُلُواْ وَتَمَتَّعُواْ قَلِيلاً إِنَّكُمْ مُّجْرِمُونَ } 46 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } 47 { وَإذَا قِيلَ لَهُمُ ٱرْكَعُواْ لاَ يَرْكَعُونَ } 48 { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } 49 { فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ }50
*

هذا   تهديد ووعيد للمكذبين، أنهم وإن أكلوا في الدنيا وشربوا وتمتعوا باللذات،   وغفلوا عن القربات، فإنهم مجرمون، يستحقون ما يستحقه المجرمون، فستنقطع   عنهم اللذات، وتبقى عليهم التبعات، ومن إجرامهم أنهم إذا أمروا بالصلاة   التي هي أشرف العبادات، وقيل لهم: { ٱرْكَعُواْ } امتنعوا من ذلك. فأيُّ   إجرام فوق هذا؟ وأيُّ تكذيب يزيد على هذا؟!! { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ   لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } ومن الويل عليهم أنهم تنسد عليهم أبواب التوفيق،   ويحرمون كل خير، فإنهم إذا كذبوا هذا القرآن الكريم، الذي هو أعلى مراتب   الصدق واليقين على الإطلاق. { فَبِأَيِّ حَدِيثٍ بَعْدَهُ يُؤْمِنُونَ }   أبالباطل الذي هو كاسمه، لا يقوم عليه شبهة فضلاً عن الدليل؟ أم بكلام كل   مشرك كذاب أفاك مبين؟ فليس بعد النور المبين إلا دياجي الظلمات، ولا بعد   الصدق الذي قامت الأدلة والبراهين على صدقه إلا الكذب الصراح والإفك   المبين، الذي لا يليق إلا بمن يناسبه. فتباً لهم ما أعماهم! وويحاً لهم، ما   أخسرهم وأشقاهم!.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (618) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورةالنبأ)
من (1)الى (30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة النبأ

**{ عَمَّ يَتَسَآءَلُونَ } 1 { عَنِ ٱلنَّبَإِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ } 2 { ٱلَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُونَ } 3 { كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ } 4 { ثُمَّ كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ }5
*

أي:   عن أي شيء يتساءل المكذبون بآيات الله؟ ثم بيَّن ما يتساءلون عنه، فقال: {   عَنِ ٱلنَّبَإِ ٱلْعَظِيمِ * ٱلَّذِي هُمْ فِيهِ مُخْتَلِفُونَ } أي: عن   الخبر العظيم، الذي طال فيه نزاعهم، وانتشر فيه خلافهم على وجه التكذيب   والاستبعاد، وهو النبأ الذي لا يقبل الشك ولا يدخله الريب، ولكن المكذبون   بلقاء ربهم لا يؤمنون، ولو جاءتهم كل آية حتى يروا العذاب الأليم. ولهذا   قال: { كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ * ثُمَّ كَلاَّ سَيَعْلَمُونَ } أي: سيعلمون   إذا نزل بهم العذاب ما كانوا به يكذبون، حين يدعون إلى نار جهنم دعّا،   ويقال لهم:*{ هَـٰذِهِ ٱلنَّارُ ٱلَّتِي كُنتُم بِهَا تُكَذِّبُونَ }* [الطور:   14]. ثم بيّن تعالى النعم والأدلة الدالة على صدق ما أخبرت به الرسل،   فقال: { أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ ٱلأَرْضَ مِهَٰداً * وَٱلْجِبَالَ... }.
*{ أَلَمْ نَجْعَلِ ٱلأَرْضَ مِهَٰداً } 6 { وَٱلْجِبَالَ أَوْتَاداً } 7 { وَخَلَقْنَاكُمْ أَزْوَاجاً } 8 { وَجَعَلْنَا نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتاً } 9 { وَجَعَلْنَا ٱلَّيلَ لِبَاساً } 10 { وَجَعَلْنَا ٱلنَّهَارَ مَعَاشاً } 11 { وَبَنَيْنَا فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعاً شِدَاداً } 12 { وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجاً وَهَّاجاً } 13 { وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ ٱلْمُعْصِرَاتِ مَآءً ثَجَّاجاً } 14 { لِّنُخْرِجَ بِهِ حَبّاً وَنَبَاتاً } 15 { وَجَنَّاتٍ أَلْفَافاً }16
*

أي:   أما أنعمنا عليكم بنعم جليلة، فجعلنا لكم { ٱلأَرْضَ مِهَٰداً } أي:  ممهدة  مهيأة لكم ولمصالحكم، من الحروث والمساكن والسبل. { وَٱلْجِبَالَ   أَوْتَاداً } تمسك الأرض لئلا تضطرب بكم وتميد، { وَخَلَقْنَاكُمْ   أَزْوَاجاً } أي: ذكوراً وإناثاً من جنس واحد، ليسكن كل منهما إلى الآخر،   فتكون المودة والرحمة، وتنشأ عنهما الذرية، وفي ضمن هذا الامتنان، بلذة   المنكح. { وَجَعَلْنَا نَوْمَكُمْ سُبَاتا } أي: راحة لكم، وقطعاً   لأشغالكم، التي متى تمادت بكم أضرت بأبدانكم، فجعل الله الليل والنوم يغشى   الناس، لتنقطع حركاتهم الضارة، وتحصل راحتهم النافعة. { وَبَنَيْنَا   فَوْقَكُمْ سَبْعاً شِدَاداً } أي: سبع سماوات، في غاية القوة، والصلابة   والشدة، وقد أمسكها الله بقدرته، وجعلها سقفاً للأرض، فيها عدة منافع لهم،   ولهذا ذكر من منافعها الشمس فقال: { وَجَعَلْنَا سِرَاجاً وَهَّاجاً } نبه   بالسراج على النعمة بنورها، الذي صار كالضرورة للخلق، وبالوهاج الذي فيه   الحرارة على حرارتها وما فيها من المصالح. { وَأَنزَلْنَا مِنَ   ٱلْمُعْصِرَاتِ } أي: السحاب { مَآءً ثَجَّاجاً } أي: كثيراً جداً. {   لِّنُخْرِجَ بِهِ حَبّاً } من بُرٍّ وشعير وذرة وأرز، وغير ذلك مما يأكله   الآدميون. { وَنَبَاتاً } يشمل سائر النبات، الذي جعله الله قوتاً   لمواشيهم، { وَجَنَّاتٍ أَلْفَافاً } أي: بساتين ملتفة، فيها من جميع أصناف   الفواكه اللذيذة. فالذي أنعم عليكم بهذه النعم العظيمة، التي لا يقدر   قدرها، ولا يحصى عددها، كيف [تكفرون به و] تكذبون ما أخبركم به من البعث   والنشور؟! أم كيف تستعينون بنعمه على معاصيه وتجحدونها؟!!
*{ إِنَّ يَوْمَ ٱلْفَصْلِ كَانَ مِيقَاتاً } 17 { يَوْمَ يُنفَخُ فِي ٱلصُّورِ فَتَأْتُونَ أَفْوَاجاً } 18 { وَفُتِحَتِ ٱلسَّمَآءُ فَكَانَتْ أَبْوَاباً } 19 { وَسُيِّرَتِ ٱلْجِبَالُ فَكَانَتْ سَرَاباً } 20 { إِنَّ جَهَنَّمَ كَانَتْ مِرْصَاداً } 21 { لِّلطَّاغِينَ مَآباً } 22 { لاَّبِثِينَ فِيهَآ أَحْقَاباً } 23 { لاَّ يَذُوقُونَ فِيهَا بَرْداً وَلاَ شَرَاباً } 24 { إِلاَّ حَمِيماً وَغَسَّاقاً } 25 { جَزَآءً وِفَاقاً } 26 { إِنَّهُمْ كَانُواْ لاَ يَرْجُونَ حِسَاباً } 27 { وَكَذَّبُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا كِذَّاباً } 28 { وَكُلَّ شَيْءٍ أَحْصَيْنَاهُ كِتَاباً } 29 { فَذُوقُواْ فَلَن نَّزِيدَكُمْ إِلاَّ عَذَاباً }30
*

ذكر   تعالى ما يكون في يوم القيامة الذي يتساءل عنه المكذبون، ويجحده   المعاندون، أنه يوم عظيم، وأن الله جعله { مِيقَاتاً } للخلق { يُنفَخُ فِي   ٱلصُّورِ فَتَأْتُونَ أَفْوَاجاً } ويجري فيه من الزعازع والقلاقل ما  يشيب  له الوليد، وتنزعج له القلوب، فتسير الجبال، حتى تكون كالهباء  المبثوث،  وتشقق السماء حتى تكون أبواباً، ويفصل الله بين الخلائق بحكمه  الذي لا  يجور، وتوقد نار جهنم التي أرصدها الله وأعدها للطاغين، وجعلها  مثوى لهم  ومآباً، وأنهم يلبثون فيها أحقاباً كثيرة، و " الحقب " على ما  قاله كثير من  المفسرين: ثمانون سنة. وهم إذا وردوها { لاَّ يَذُوقُونَ  فِيهَا بَرْداً  وَلاَ شَرَاباً } أي: لا ما يبرد جلودهم، ولا ما يدفع  ظمأهم. { إِلاَّ  حَمِيماً } أي: ماءً حاراً، يشوي وجوههم، ويقطع أمعاءهم، {  وَغَسَّاقاً }  وهو: صديد أهل النار، الذي هو في غاية النتن، وكراهة  المذاق، وإنما استحقوا  هذه العقوبات الفظيعة جزاءً لهم، ووفاقاً على ما  عملوا من الأعمال الموصلة  إليها، لم يظلمهم الله، ولكن ظلموا أنفسهم،  ولهذا ذكر أعمالهم، التي  استحقوا بها هذا الجزاء، فقال: { إِنَّهُمْ  كَانُواْ لاَ يَرْجُونَ  حِسَاباً } أي: لا يؤمنون بالبعث، ولا أن الله  يجازي الخلق بالخير والشر،  فلذلك أهملوا العمل للآخرة. { وَكَذَّبُواْ  بِآيَاتِنَا كِذَّاباً } أي:  كذبوا بها تكذيباً واضحاً صريحاً وجاءتهم  البينات فعاندوها. { وَكُلَّ  شَيْءٍ } من قليل وكثير، وخير وشر {  أَحْصَيْنَاهُ كِتَاباً } أي: كتبناه  في اللوح المحفوظ، فلا يخشى المجرمون  أنا عذبناهم بذنوب لم يعملوها، ولا  يحسبوا أنه يضيع من أعمالهم شيء، أو  ينسى منها مثقال ذرة، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَوُضِعَ   ٱلْكِتَابُ فَتَرَى ٱلْمُجْرِمِينَ مُشْفِقِينَ مِمَّا فِيهِ  وَيَقُولُونَ  يٰوَيْلَتَنَا مَالِ هَـٰذَا ٱلْكِتَابِ لاَ يُغَادِرُ  صَغِيرَةً وَلاَ  كَبِيرَةً إِلاَّ أَحْصَاهَا وَوَجَدُواْ مَا عَمِلُواْ  حَاضِراً وَلاَ  يَظْلِمُ رَبُّكَ أَحَداً }* [الكهف:   49]. { فَذُوقُواْ } أيها المكذبون هذا العذاب الأليم والخزي الدائم {   فَلَن نَّزِيدَكُمْ إِلاَّ عَذَاباً } وكل وقت وحين يزداد عذابهم [وهذه   الآية أشد الآيات في شدة عذاب أهل النار أجارنا الله منها].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (619) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورةالنازعات)
من (1)الى (14)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة النازعات
**{ إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ مَفَازاً } 31 { حَدَآئِقَ وَأَعْنَاباً } 32 { وَكَوَاعِبَ أَتْرَاباً } 33 { وَكَأْساً دِهَاقاً } 34 { لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً وَلاَ كِذَّاباً } 35 { جَزَآءً مِّن رَّبِّكَ عَطَآءً حِسَاباً }36
*

لما   ذكر حال المجرمين، ذكر مآل المتقين، فقال: { إِنَّ لِلْمُتَّقِينَ   مَفَازاً } أي: الذين اتقوا سخط ربهم، بالتمسك بطاعته، والانكفاف عما يكرهه   فلهم مفاز ومنجى، وبُعْدٌ عن النار، وفي ذلك المفاز لهم { حَدَآئِقَ }  وهي  البساتين الجامعة لأصناف الأشجار الزاهية، في الثمار التي تتفجر بين   خلالها الأنهار، وخص الأعناب لشرفه وكثرته في تلك الحدائق. ولهم فيها زوجات   على مطالب النفوس { وَكَوَاعِبَ }: وهي: النواهد اللاتي لم تتكسر ثديهن  من  شبابهن، وقوتهن ونضارتهن. " والأتراب ": اللاتي على سن واحد متقارب،  ومن  عادة الأتراب أن يكن متآلفات متعاشرات، وذلك السن الذي هن فيه ثلاث  وثلاثون  سنة، في أعدل سن الشباب. { وَكَأْساً دِهَاقاً } أي: مملوءة من  رحيق، لذة  للشاربين، { لاَّ يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً } أي: كلاماً لا  فائدة فيه {  وَلاَ كِذَّاباً } أي: إثما. كما قال تعالى:*{ لاَ يَسْمَعُونَ فِيهَا لَغْواً وَلاَ تَأْثِيماً * إِلاَّ قِيلاً سَلاَماً سَلاَماً }* [الواقعة:   25-26]. وإنما أعطاهم الله هذا الثواب الجزيل [من فضله وإحسانه] {  جَزَآءً  مِّن رَّبِّكَ } لهم { عَطَآءً حِسَاباً } أي: بسبب أعمالهم التي  وفقهم  الله لها، وجعلها ثمناً لجنته ونعيمها.
*{ رَّبِّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا بَيْنَهُمَا ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ لاَ يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْهُ خِطَاباً } 37 { يَوْمَ يَقُومُ ٱلرُّوحُ وَٱلْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ صَفّاً لاَّ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ إِلاَّ مَنْ أَذِنَ لَهُ ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنُ وَقَالَ صَوَاباً } 38 { ذَلِكَ ٱلْيَوْمُ ٱلْحَقُّ فَمَن شَآءَ ٱتَّخَذَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ مَآباً } 39 { إِنَّآ   أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ عَذَاباً قَرِيباً يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ ٱلْمَرْءُ مَا  قَدَّمَتْ  يَدَاهُ وَيَقُولُ ٱلْكَافِرُ يٰلَيْتَنِي كُنتُ تُرَاباً }40
*

أي:   الذي أعطاهم هذه العطايا هو ربهم { رَّبِّ ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ }   الذي خلقها ودبرها { ٱلرَّحْمَـٰنِ } الذي رحمته وسعت كل شيء، فرباهم   ورحمهم، ولطف بهم، حتى أدركوا ما أدركوا. ثم ذكر عظمته وملكه العظيم يوم   القيامة، وأن جميع الخلق كلهم ذلك اليوم ساكتون لا يتكلمون، و { لاَ   يَمْلِكُونَ مِنْهُ خِطَاباً } إلا من أذن له الرحمن وقال صوابا، فلا يتكلم   أحد إلا بهذين الشرطين: أن يأذن الله له في الكلام، وأن يكون ما تكلم به   صواباً، لأن { ذَلِكَ ٱلْيَوْمُ } هو { ٱلْحَقُّ } الذي لا يروج فيه   الباطل، ولا ينفع فيه الكذب، وفي ذلك اليوم { يَقُومُ ٱلرُّوحُ } وهو جبريل   عليه السلام، الذي هو أشرف الملائكة، { وَٱلْمَلاَئِكَة  ُ } [أيضاً يقوم   الجميع] { صَفّاً } خاضعين لله { لاَّ يَتَكَلَّمُونَ } إلا بما أذن لهم   الله به. فلما رغَّب ورهَّب، وبشَّر وأنذر، قال: { فَمَن شَآءَ ٱتَّخَذَ   إِلَىٰ رَبِّهِ مَآباً } أي: عملاً، وقدم صدق يرجع إليه يوم القيامة. {   إِنَّآ أَنذَرْنَاكُمْ عَذَاباً قَرِيباً } لأنه قد أزف مقبلاً، وكل ما هو   آت فهو قريب. { يَوْمَ يَنظُرُ ٱلْمَرْءُ مَا قَدَّمَتْ يَدَاهُ } أي: هذا   الذي يهمه ويفزع إليه، فلينظر في هذه الدنيا إليه، كما قال تعالى:*{ يٰأَيُّهَا   ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ ٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ وَلْتَنظُرْ نَفْسٌ مَّا قَدَّمَتْ   لِغَدٍ وَٱتَّقُواْ ٱللَّهَ إِنَّ ٱللَّهَ خَبِيرٌ بِمَا تَعْمَلُونَ }* الآيات   [الحشر: 18]. فإن وجد خيراً فليحمد الله، وإن وجد غير ذلك فلا يلومن إلا   نفسه، ولهذا كان الكفار يتمنون الموت من شدة الحسرة والندم.
*سورة النازعات*

*{ وَٱلنَّازِعَاتِ غَرْقاً } 1 { وَٱلنَّاشِطَاتِ نَشْطاً } 2 { وَٱلسَّابِحَاتِ سَبْحاً } 3 { فَٱلسَّابِقَاتِ سَبْقاً } 4 { فَٱلْمُدَبِّرَا  تِ أَمْراً } 5 { يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ ٱلرَّاجِفَةُ } 6 { تَتْبَعُهَا ٱلرَّادِفَةُ } 7 { قُلُوبٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَاجِفَةٌ } 8 { أَبْصَارُهَا خَاشِعَةٌ } 9 { يَقُولُونَ أَإِنَّا لَمَرْدُودُونَ فِي ٱلْحَافِرَةِ } 10 { أَإِذَا كُنَّا عِظَاماً نَّخِرَةً } 11 { قَالُواْ تِلْكَ إِذاً كَرَّةٌ خَاسِرَةٌ } 12 { فَإِنَّمَا هِيَ زَجْرَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ } 13 { فَإِذَا هُم بِٱلسَّاهِرَةِ }14
*

هذه   الإقسامات بالملائكة الكرام، وأفعالهم الدالة على كمال انقيادهم لأمر   الله، وإسراعهم في تنفيذ أمره، يحتمل أن المقسم عليه، الجزاء والبعث، بدليل   الإتيان بأحوال القيامة بعد ذلك، ويحتمل أن المقسم عليه والمقسم به   متحدان، وأنه أقسم على الملائكة، لأن الإيمان بهم أحد أركان الإيمان الستة،   ولأن في ذكر أفعالهم هنا ما يتضمن الجزاء الذي تتولاه الملائكة عند الموت   وقبله وبعده، فقال: { وَٱلنَّازِعَاتِ غَرْقاً }: وهم الملائكة التي تنزع   الأرواح بقوة، وتغرق في نزعها حتى تخرج الروح، فتجازى بعملها. {   وَٱلنَّاشِطَاتِ نَشْطاً }: وهم الملائكة أيضاً، تجتذب الأرواح بقوة ونشاط،   أو أن النزع يكون لأرواح المؤمنين، والنشط لأرواح الكفار. {   وَٱلسَّابِحَاتِ } أي: المترددات في الهواء صعوداً ونزولاً { سَبْحاً }  {   فَٱلسَّابِقَاتِ } لغيرها { سَبْقاً } فتبادر لأمر الله، وتسبق الشياطين  في  إيصال الوحي إلى رسل الله حتى لا تسترقه. { فَٱلْمُدَبِّرَا  تِ أَمْراً }   الملائكة، الذين وكلهم الله أن يدبروا كثيراً من أمور العالم العلوي   والسفلي، من الأمطار، والنبات، والأشجار، والرياح، والبحار، والأجنة،   والحيوانات، والجنة، والنار [وغير ذلك] { يَوْمَ تَرْجُفُ ٱلرَّاجِفَةُ }   وهي قيام الساعة، { تَتْبَعُهَا ٱلرَّادِفَةُ } أي: الرجفة الأخرى التي   تردفها وتأتي تِلْوَها، { قُلُوبٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ وَاجِفَةٌ } أي: موجفةٌ   ومنزعجة من شدة ما ترى وتسمع. { أَبْصَارُهَا خَاشِعَةٌ } أي: ذليلة حقيرة،   قد ملك قلوبهم الخوف، وأذهل أفئدتهم الفزع، وغلب عليهم التأسف [واستولت   عليهم] الحسرة. يقولون أي: الكفار في الدنيا، على وجه التكذيب: { أَإِذَا   كُنَّا عِظَاماً نَّخِرَةً } أي: بالية فتاتاً. { قَالُواْ تِلْكَ إِذاً   كَرَّةٌ خَاسِرَةٌ } أي: استبعدوا أن يبعثهم الله ويعيدهم بعدما كانوا   عظاماً نخرة، جهلاً [منهم] بقدرة الله، وتجرُّؤا عليه. قال الله في بيان   سهولة هذا الأمر عليه: { فَإِنَّمَا هِيَ زَجْرَةٌ وَاحِدَةٌ } ينفخ فيها   في الصور. فإذا الخلائق كلهم { بِٱلسَّاهِرَةِ } أي: على وجه الأرض، قيام   ينظرون، فيجمعهم الله ويقضي بينهم بحكمه العدل ويجازيهم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (620) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورةالنازعات)
من (15)الى (46)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة النازعات

**{ هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ مُوسَىٰ } 15 { إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِٱلْوَادِ ٱلْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى } 6 { ٱذْهَبْ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ } 17 { فَقُلْ هَل لَّكَ إِلَىٰ أَن تَزَكَّىٰ } 18 { وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ فَتَخْشَىٰ } 19 { فَأَرَاهُ ٱلآيَةَ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ } 20 { فَكَذَّبَ وَعَصَىٰ } 21 { ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ يَسْعَىٰ } 22 { فَحَشَرَ فَنَادَىٰ } 23 { فَقَالَ أَنَاْ رَبُّكُمُ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ } 24 { فَأَخَذَهُ ٱللَّهُ نَكَالَ ٱلآخِرَةِ وَٱلأُوْلَىٰ } 25 { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَىٰ }26
*

يقول   [الله] تعالى لنبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم: { هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ   مُوسَىٰ } وهذا الاستفهام عن أمر عظيم متحقق وقوعه. أي: هل أتاك حديثه {   إِذْ نَادَاهُ رَبُّهُ بِٱلْوَادِ ٱلْمُقَدَّسِ طُوًى } وهو المحل الذي   كلمه الله فيه، وامتن عليه بالرسالة، واختصه بالوحي والاجتباء فقال له: {   ٱذْهَبْ إِلَىٰ فِرْعَوْنَ إِنَّهُ طَغَىٰ } أي: فانهه عن طغيانه وشركه   وعصيانه، بقول لين، وخطاب لطيف، لعله*{ لَّعَلَّهُ يَتَذَكَّرُ أَوْ يَخْشَىٰ }* [طه:   44]. { فَقُلْ } له: { هَل لَّكَ إِلَىٰ أَن تَزَكَّىٰ } أي: هل لك في   خصلة حميدة، ومحمدة جميلة، يتنافس فيها أولو الألباب، وهي أن تُزَكِّي نفسك   وتطهرها من دنس الكفر والطغيان، إلى الإيمان والعمل الصالح؟ {   وَأَهْدِيَكَ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ } أي: أدلك عليه، وأُبيِّنُ لك مواقع رضاه، من   مواقع سخطه. { فَتَخْشَىٰ } الله إذا علمت الصراط المستقيم، فامتنع فرعون   مما دعاه إليه موسى. { فَأَرَاهُ ٱلآيَةَ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ } أي: جنس الآية   الكبرى، فلا ينافي تعددها*{ فَأَلْقَىٰ عَصَاهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ ثُعْبَانٌ مُّبِينٌ * وَنَزَعَ يَدَهُ فَإِذَا هِيَ بَيْضَآءُ لِلنَّاظِرِينَ }* [الأعراف:   107-108]. { فَكَذَّبَ } بالحق { وَعَصَىٰ } الأمر، { ثُمَّ أَدْبَرَ   يَسْعَىٰ } أي: يجتهد في مُبارزة الحق ومحاربته، { فَحَشَرَ } جنوده أي:   جمعهم { فَنَادَىٰ * فَقَالَ } لهم: { أَنَاْ رَبُّكُمُ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ }   فأذعنوا له، وأقروا بباطله حين استخفهم، { فَأَخَذَهُ ٱللَّهُ نَكَالَ   ٱلآخِرَةِ وَٱلأُوْلَىٰ } أي: صارت عقوبته دليلاً وزاجراً، ومبينةً لعقوبة   الدنيا والآخرة، { إِنَّ فِي ذَلِكَ لَعِبْرَةً لِّمَن يَخْشَىٰ } فإن من   يخشى الله، هو الذي ينتفع بالآيات والعبر، فإذا رأى عقوبة فرعون، عرف أن  كل  من تكبر وعصى، وبارز الملك الأعلى، عاقبه في الدنيا والآخرة، وأما من   ترحلت خشية الله من قلبه، فلو جاءته كل آية لم يؤمن [بها].
*{ ءَأَنتُمْ أَشَدُّ خَلْقاً أَمِ ٱلسَّمَآءُ بَنَاهَا } 27 { رَفَعَ سَمْكَهَا فَسَوَّاهَا } 28 { وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا } 29 { وَٱلأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ دَحَاهَا } 30 { أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَآءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا } 31 { وَٱلْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا } 32 { مَتَاعاً لَّكُمْ وَلأَنْعَامِكُم  ْ }33
*

يقول   تعالى مبيناً دليلاً واضحاً لمنكري البعث ومستبعدي إعادة الله للأجساد: {   ءَأَنتُمْ } أيها البشر { أَشَدُّ خَلْقاً أَمِ ٱلسَّمَآءُ } ذات الجرم   العظيم، والخلق القوي، والارتفاع الباهر { بَنَاهَا } الله، { رَفَعَ   سَمْكَهَا } أي: جرمها وصورتها، { فَسَوَّاهَا } بإحكام وإتقان يحير   العقول، ويذهل الألباب، { وَأَغْطَشَ لَيْلَهَا } أي: أظلمه، فعمت الظلمة   [جميع] أرجاء السماء، فأظلم وجه الأرض، { وَأَخْرَجَ ضُحَاهَا } أي: أظهر   فيه النور العظيم، حين أتى بالشمس، فامتد الناس في مصالح دينهم ودنياهم. {   وَٱلأَرْضَ بَعْدَ ذَلِكَ } أي: بعد خلق السماء { دَحَاهَا } أي: أودع  فيها  منافعها. وفسر ذلك بقوله: { أَخْرَجَ مِنْهَا مَآءَهَا وَمَرْعَاهَا *   وَٱلْجِبَالَ أَرْسَاهَا } أي: ثبتها في الأرض. فَدَحْيُ الأرض بعد خلق   السماء، كما هو نص هذه الآيات [الكريمة]. وأما خلق نفس الأرض، فمتقدم على   خلق السماء كما قال تعالى:*{ قُلْ أَإِنَّكُمْ لَتَكْفُرُونَ بِٱلَّذِي خَلَقَ ٱلأَرْضَ فِي يَوْمَيْنِ }* [فصلت: 9] إلى أن قال:*{ ثُمَّ   ٱسْتَوَىٰ إِلَى ٱلسَّمَآءِ وَهِيَ دُخَانٌ فَقَالَ لَهَا وَلِلأَرْضِ   ٱئْتِيَا طَوْعاً أَوْ كَرْهاً قَالَتَآ أَتَيْنَا طَآئِعِينَ }* [فصلت:   11]. فالذي خلق السماوات العظام وما فيها من الأنوار والأجرام، والأرض   الكثيفة الغبراء، وما فيها من ضروريات الخلق ومنافعهم، لا بد أن يبعث الخلق   المكلفين، فيجازيهم على أعمالهم، فمن أحسن فله الحسنى ومن أساء فلا يلومن   إلا نفسه، ولهذا ذكر بعد هذا القيام الجزاء، فقال: { فَإِذَا جَآءَتِ   ٱلطَّآمَّةُ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ * يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ ٱلإِنسَانُ... }.
*{ فَإِذَا جَآءَتِ ٱلطَّآمَّةُ ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ } 34 { يَوْمَ يَتَذَكَّرُ ٱلإِنسَانُ مَا سَعَىٰ } 35 { وَبُرِّزَتِ ٱلْجَحِيمُ لِمَن يَرَىٰ } 36 { فَأَمَّا مَن طَغَىٰ } 37 { وَآثَرَ ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلدُّنْيَا } 38 { فَإِنَّ ٱلْجَحِيمَ هِيَ ٱلْمَأْوَىٰ } 39 { وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ وَنَهَى ٱلنَّفْسَ عَنِ ٱلْهَوَىٰ } 40 { فَإِنَّ ٱلْجَنَّةَ هِيَ ٱلْمَأْوَىٰ }41
*

أي:   إذا جاءت القيامة الكبرى، والشدة العظمى، التي يهون عندها كل شدة، فحينئذ   يذهل الوالد عن ولده، والصاحب عن صاحبه [وكل محب عن حبيبه]. و {   يَتَذَكَّرُ ٱلإِنسَانُ مَا سَعَىٰ } في الدنيا، من خير وشر، فيتمنى زيادة   مثقال ذرة في حسناته، ويغمّه ويحزن لزيادة مثقال ذرة في سيئاته. ويعلم إذ   ذاك أن مادة ربحه وخسرانه ما سعاه في الدنيا، وينقطع كل سبب ووصلة كانت في   الدنيا، سوى الأعمال. { وَبُرِّزَتِ ٱلْجَحِيمُ لِمَن يَرَىٰ } أي: جعلت  في  البراز، ظاهرة لكل أحد، قد برزت لأهلها، واستعدت لأخذهم، منتظرة لأمر   ربها. { فَأَمَّا مَن طَغَىٰ } أي: جاوز الحد، بأن تجرأ على المعاصي   الكبار، ولم يقتصر على ما حده الله. { وَآثَرَ ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلدُّنْيَا } على   الآخرة، فصار سعيه لها، ووقته مستغرقاً في حظوظها وشهواتها، ونسي الآخرة   وترك العمل لها. { فَإِنَّ ٱلْجَحِيمَ هِيَ ٱلْمَأْوَىٰ } [له] أي: المقر   والمسكن لمن هذه حاله، { وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَافَ مَقَامَ رَبِّهِ } أي: خاف   القيام عليه ومجازاته بالعدل، فأثَّر هذا الخوف في قلبه فنهى نفسه عن هواها   الذي يقيدها عن طاعة الله، وصار هواه تبعاً لما جاء به الرسول، وجاهد   الهوى والشهوة الصادّين عن الخير، { فَإِنَّ ٱلْجَنَّةَ } [المشتملة على كل   خير وسرور ونعيم] { هِيَ ٱلْمَأْوَىٰ } لمن هذا وصفه.
*{ يَسْأَلُونَكَ عَنِ ٱلسَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَٰهَا } 42 { فِيمَ أَنتَ مِن ذِكْرَٰهَا } 43 { إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ مُنتَهَٰهَآ } 44 { إِنَّمَآ أَنتَ مُنذِرُ مَن يَخْشَٰهَا } 45 { كَأَنَّهُمْ يَوْمَ يَرَوْنَهَا لَمْ يَلْبَثُوۤاْ إِلاَّ عَشِيَّةً أَوْ ضُحَٰهَا }46
*

أي:   يسألك المتعنتون المكذبون بالبعث { عَنِ ٱلسَّاعَةِ } متى وقوعها و {   أَيَّانَ مُرْسَٰهَا } فأجابهم الله بقوله: { فِيمَ أَنتَ مِن ذِكْرَٰهَا }   أي: ما الفائدة لك ولهم في ذكرها ومعرفة وقت مجيئها؟ فليس تحت ذلك نتيجة،   ولهذا لما كان علم العباد للساعة ليس لهم فيه مصلحة دينية ولا دنيوية، بل   المصلحة في خفائه عليهم، طوى علم ذلك عن جميع الخلق، واستأثر بعلمه فقال:  {  إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ مُنتَهَٰهَآ } أي: إليه ينتهي علمها، كما قال في الآية   الأخرى:*{ يَسْأَلُونَكَ  عَنِ  ٱلسَّاعَةِ أَيَّانَ مُرْسَٰهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِنْدَ  رَبِّي  لاَ يُجَلِّيهَا لِوَقْتِهَآ إِلاَّ هُوَ ثَقُلَتْ فِي  ٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتِ  وَٱلأَرْضِ لاَ تَأْتِيكُمْ إِلاَّ بَغْتَةً يَسْأَلُونَكَ  كَأَنَّكَ  حَفِيٌّ عَنْهَا قُلْ إِنَّمَا عِلْمُهَا عِندَ ٱللَّهِ  وَلَـٰكِنَّ  أَكْثَرَ ٱلنَّاسِ لاَ يَعْلَمُونَ }* [الأعراف:   187]. { إِنَّمَآ أَنتَ مُنذِرُ مَن يَخْشَٰهَا } أي: إنما نذارتك  [نفعها]  لمن يخشى مجيء الساعة، ويخاف الوقوف بين يديه، فهم الذين لا يهمهم  سوى  الاستعداد لها والعمل لأجلها. وأما من لا يؤمن بها، فلا يبالي به ولا   بتعنته، لأنه تعنت مبني على العناد والتكذيب، وإذا وصل إلى هذه الحال،  كان  الإجابة عنه عبثاً، ينزه الحكيم عنه [تمت] والحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (621) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة عبس)
من (1)الى (42)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة عبس

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

عَبَسَ وَتَوَلَّى    (1) أَنْ جَاءَهُ الْأَعْمَى    (2) وَمَا يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ يَزَّكَّى    (3) أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنْفَعَهُ الذِّكْرَى    (4) أَمَّا مَنِ اسْتَغْنَى    (5) فَأَنْتَ لَهُ تَصَدَّى    (6) وَمَا عَلَيْكَ أَلَّا يَزَّكَّى    (7) وَأَمَّا مَنْ جَاءَكَ يَسْعَى    (8) وَهُوَ يَخْشَى    (9) فَأَنْتَ عَنْهُ تَلَهَّى    (10) 

وسبب  نزول هذه الآيات الكريمات، أنه جاء رجل من المؤمنين أعمى يسأل النبي صلى  الله عليه ويتعلم منه. وجاءه رجل من الأغنياء، وكان صلى الله عليه وسلم  حريصاً على هداية الخلق، فمال صلى الله عليه وسلم [وأصغى] إلى الغني، وصد  عن الأعمى الفقير، رجاءً لهداية ذلك الغني، وطمعاً في تزكيته، فعاتبه الله  بهذا العتاب اللطيف، فقال: { عَبَسَ } [أي:] في وجهه { وَتَوَلَّىٰ } في  بدنه، لأجل مجيء الأعمى له، ثم ذكر الفائدة في الإقبال عليه، فقال: { وَمَا  يُدْرِيكَ لَعَلَّهُ } أي: الأعمى { يَزَّكَّىٰ }؟ أي: يتطهر عن الأخلاق  الرذيلة، ويتصف بالأخلاق الجميلة؟ { أَوْ يَذَّكَّرُ فَتَنفَعَهُ  ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ } أي: يتذكر ما ينفعه، فيعمل بتلك الذكرى. وهذه فائدة كبيرة،  هي المقصودة من بعثة الرسل، ووعظ الوعاظ، وتذكير المذكرين، فإقبالك على من  جاء بنفسه مفتقراً لذلك منك، هو الأليق الواجب، وأما تصديك وتعرضك للغني  المستغني الذي لا يسأل ولا يستفتي لعدم رغبته في الخير، مع تركك من هو أهم  منه، فإنه لا ينبغي لك، فإنه ليس عليك أن لا يزكى، فلو لم يَتزَكَّ، فلست  بمحاسب على ما عمله من الشر. فدلّ هذا على القاعدة المشهورة، أنه: " لا  يترك أمر معلوم لأمر موهوم، ولا مصلحة متحققة لمصلحة متوهمة " ، وأنه ينبغي  الإقبال على طالب العلم، المفتقر إليه، الحريص عليه أزيد من غيره.
لَّا إِنَّهَا تَذْكِرَةٌ    (11) فَمَنْ شَاءَ ذَكَرَهُ    (12) فِي صُحُفٍ مُكَرَّمَةٍ    (13) مَرْفُوعَةٍ مُطَهَّرَةٍ    (14) بِأَيْدِي سَفَرَةٍ    (15) كِرَامٍ بَرَرَةٍ    (16) قُتِلَ الْإِنْسَانُ مَا أَكْفَرَهُ    (17) مِنْ أَيِّ شَيْءٍ خَلَقَهُ    (18) مِنْ نُطْفَةٍ خَلَقَهُ فَقَدَّرَهُ    (19) ثُمَّ السَّبِيلَ يَسَّرَهُ    (20) ثُمَّ أَمَاتَهُ فَأَقْبَرَهُ    (21) ثُمَّ إِذَا شَاءَ أَنْشَرَهُ    (22) كَلَّا لَمَّا يَقْضِ مَا أَمَرَهُ    (23) فَلْيَنْظُرِ الْإِنْسَانُ إِلَى طَعَامِهِ    (24) أَنَّا صَبَبْنَا الْمَاءَ صَبًّا    (25) ثُمَّ شَقَقْنَا الْأَرْضَ شَقًّا    (26) فَأَنْبَتْنَا فِيهَا حَبًّا    (27) وَعِنَبًا وَقَضْبًا    (28) وَزَيْتُونًا وَنَخْلًا    (29) وَحَدَائِقَ غُلْبًا    (30) وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبًّا    (31) مَتَاعًا لَكُمْ وَلِأَنْعَامِكُ  مْ    (32)
يقول تعالى: { كَلاَّ  إِنَّهَا تَذْكِرَةٌ } أي: حقاً إن هذه الموعظة تذكرة من الله، يذكر بها  عباده، ويبين لهم في كتابه ما يحتاجون إليه، ويبين الرشد من الغي، فإذا  تبين ذلك { فَمَن شَآءَ ذَكَرَهُ } أي: عمل به، كقوله تعالى:*{ وَقُلِ ٱلْحَقُّ مِن رَّبِّكُمْ فَمَن شَآءَ فَلْيُؤْمِن وَمَن شَآءَ فَلْيَكْفُرْ }* [الكهف:  29]. ثم ذكر محل هذه التذكرة وعظمها ورفع قدرها، فقال: { فَي صُحُفٍ  مُّكَرَّمَةٍ * مَّرْفُوعَةٍ } القدر والرتبة { مُّطَهَّرَةٍ } [من الآفاق  و] عن أن تنالها أيدي الشياطين أو يسترقوها، بل هي { بِأَيْدِي سَفَرَةٍ }  وهم الملائكة [الذين هم] السفراء بين الله وبين عباده، { كِرَامٍ } أي:  كثيري الخير والبركة، { بَرَرَةٍ } قلوبهم وأعمالهم. وذلك كله حفظ من الله  لكتابه، أن جعل السفراء فيه إلى الرسل الملائكة الكرام الأقوياء الأتقياء،  ولم يجعل للشياطين عليه سبيلاً، وهذا مما يوجب الإيمان به وتلقِّيه  بالقبول، ولكن مع هذا أبى الإنسان إلا كفوراً، ولهذا قال تعالى: { قُتِلَ  ٱلإِنسَانُ مَآ أَكْفَرَهُ } لنعمة الله، وما أشد معاندته للحق بعدما تبين،  وهو ما هو؟ هو من أضعف الأشياء، خلقه الله من ماء مهين، ثم قدر خلقه،  وسواه بشراً سوياً، وأتقن قواه الظاهرة والباطنة. { ثُمَّ ٱلسَّبِيلَ  يَسَّرَهُ } أي: يسر له الأسباب الدينية والدنيوية، وهداه السبيل، [وبينه]  وامتحنه بالأمر والنهي، { ثُمَّ أَمَاتَهُ فَأَقْبَرَهُ } أي: أكرمه  بالدفن، ولم يجعله كسائر الحيوانات التي تكون جيفها على وجه الأرض، { ثُمَّ  إِذَا شَآءَ أَنشَرَهُ } أي: بعثه بعد موته للجزاء، فالله هو المنفرد  بتدبير الإنسان وتصريفه بهذه التصاريف، لم يشاركه فيه مشارك، وهو - مع هذا -  لا يقوم بما أمره الله، ولم يقض ما فرضه عليه، بل لا يزال مقصراً تحت  الطلب. ثم أرشده تعالى إلى النظر والتفكر في طعامه، وكيف وصل إليه بعدما  تكررت عليه طبقات عديدة، ويسره له فقال: { فَلْيَنظُرِ ٱلإِنسَانُ إِلَىٰ  طَعَامِهِ * أَنَّا صَبَبْنَا ٱلْمَآءَ صَبّاً } أي: أنزلنا المطر على  الأرض بكثرة، { ثُمَّ شَقَقْنَا ٱلأَرْضَ } للنبات { شَقّاً * فَأَنبَتْنَا  فِيهَا } أصنافاً مصنفة من أنواع الأطعمة اللذيذة، والأقوات الشهية {  حَبّاً } وهذا شامل لسائر الحبوب على اختلاف أصنافها، { وَعِنَباً  وَقَضْباً } وهو القتّ، { وَزَيْتُوناً وَنَخْلاً } وخصّ هذه الأربعة لكثرة  فوائدها ومنافعها. { وَحَدَآئِقَ غُلْباً } أي: بساتين فيها الأشجار  الكثيرة الملتفة، { وَفَاكِهَةً وَأَبّاً } الفاكهة: ما يتفكه فيه الإنسان،  من تين وعنب وخوخ ورمان، وغير ذلك. والأبّ: ما تأكله البهائم والأنعام،  ولهذا قال: { مَّتَاعاً لَّكُمْ وَلأَنْعَامِكُم  ْ } التي خلقها الله وسخرها  لكم، فمن نظر في هذه النعم أوجب له ذلك شكر ربه، وبذل الجهد في الإنابة  إليه، والإقبال على طاعته، والتصديق بأخباره.
فَإِذَا جَاءَتِ الصَّاخَّةُ    (33) يَوْمَ يَفِرُّ الْمَرْءُ مِنْ أَخِيهِ    (34) وَأُمِّهِ وَأَبِيهِ    (35) وَصَاحِبَتِهِ وَبَنِيهِ    (36) لِكُلِّ امْرِئٍ مِنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ    (37) وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ مُسْفِرَةٌ    (38) ضَاحِكَةٌ مُسْتَبْشِرَةٌ    (39) وَوُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا غَبَرَةٌ    (40) تَرْهَقُهَا قَتَرَةٌ    (41) أُولَئِكَ هُمُ الْكَفَرَةُ الْفَجَرَةُ    (42) 
أي:  إذا جاءت صيحة القيامة، التي تصخ لهولها الأسماع، وتنزعج لها الأفئدة  يومئذ، مما يرى الناس من الأهوال وشدة الحاجة لسالف الأعمال، { يَفِرُّ  ٱلْمَرْءُ } من أعز الناس إليه، وأشفقهم لديه، { مِنْ أَخِيهِ * وَأُمِّهِ  وَأَبِيهِ * وَصَٰحِبَتِهِ } أي: زوجته { وَبَنِيهِ } وذلك لأنه { لِكُلِّ  ٱمْرِىءٍ مِّنْهُمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ شَأْنٌ يُغْنِيهِ } أي: قد شغلته نفسه،  واهتم لفكاكها، ولم يكن له التفات إلى غيرها، فحينئذ ينقسم الخلق إلى  فريقين: سعداء وأشقياء، فأما السعداء، فوجوههم [يومئذ] { مُّسْفِرَةٌ } أي:  قد ظهر فيها السرور والبهجة، من ما عرفوا من نجاتهم، وفوزهم بالنعيم، {  ضَاحِكَةٌ مُّسْتَبْشِرَةٌ * وَوُجُوهٌ } الأشقياء { يَوْمَئِذٍ عَلَيْهَا  غَبَرَةٌ * تَرْهَقُهَا } أي: تغشاها { قَتَرَةٌ } فهي سوداء مظلمة مدلهمة،  قد أيست من كل خير، وعرفت شقاءها وهلاكها. { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ } الذين بهذا  الوصف { هُمُ ٱلْكَفَرَةُ ٱلْفَجَرَةُ } أي: الذين كفروا بنعمة الله،  وكذبوا بآيات الله، وتجرؤوا على محارمه.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (622) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة تكوير)
من (1)الى (29)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة تكوير

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

إِذَا الشَّمْسُ كُوِّرَتْ	(1) وَإِذَا النُّجُومُ انْكَدَرَتْ	(2) وَإِذَا الْجِبَالُ سُيِّرَتْ	(3) وَإِذَا الْعِشَارُ عُطِّلَتْ	(4) وَإِذَا الْوُحُوشُ حُشِرَتْ	(5) وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ سُجِّرَتْ	(6) وَإِذَا النُّفُوسُ زُوِّجَتْ	(7) وَإِذَا الْمَوْءُودَةُ سُئِلَتْ	(8) بِأَيِّ ذَنْبٍ قُتِلَتْ	(9) وَإِذَا الصُّحُفُ نُشِرَتْ	(10) وَإِذَا السَّمَاءُ كُشِطَتْ	(11) وَإِذَا الْجَحِيمُ سُعِّرَتْ	(12) وَإِذَا الْجَنَّةُ أُزْلِفَتْ	(13) عَلِمَتْ نَفْسٌ مَا أَحْضَرَتْ	(14)


أي: إذا حصلت هذه  الأمور الهائلة، تميز الخلق، وعلم كل أحد ما قدمه لآخرته، وما أحضره فيها  من خير وشر، وذلك إذا كان يوم القيامة تكور الشمس أي: تجمع وتلف، ويخسف  القمر، ويلقيان في النار، { وَإِذَا ٱلنُّجُومُ ٱنكَدَرَتْ } أي: تغيرت،  وتساقطت من أفلاكها، { وَإِذَا ٱلْجِبَالُ سُيِّرَتْ } أي: صارت كثيباً  مهيلاً، ثم صارت كالعهن المنفوش، ثم تغيرت وصارت هباءً منبثاً، وسيرت عن  أماكنها، { وَإِذَا ٱلْعِشَارُ عُطِّلَتْ } أي: عطل الناس حينئذ نفائس  أموالهم التي كانوا يهتمون لها ويراعونها في جميع الأوقات، فجاءهم ما  يذهلهم عنها، فنبه بالعشار، وهي النوق التي تتبعها أولادها، وهي أنفس أموال  العرب إذ ذاك عندهم، على ما هو في معناها من كل نفيس. { وَإِذَا  ٱلْوُحُوشُ حُشِرَتْ } أي: جمعت ليوم القيامة، ليقتص الله من بعضها لبعض،  ويرى العباد كمال عدله، حتى إنه ليقتص من القرناء للجمّاء ثم يقول لها:  كوني تراباً. { وَإِذَا ٱلْبِحَارُ سُجِّرَتْ } أي: أوقدت فصارت -على  عظمها- ناراً تتوقد. { وَإِذَا ٱلنُّفُوسُ زُوِّجَتْ } أي: قرن كل صاحب عمل  مع نظيره، فجمع الأبرار مع الأبرار، والفجار مع الفجار، وزوج المؤمنون  بالحور العين، والكافرون بالشياطين، وهذا كقوله تعالى:*{ وَسِيقَ ٱلَّذِينَ كَـفَرُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ جَهَنَّمَ زُمَراً }* [الزمر: 71]*{ وَسِيقَ ٱلَّذِينَ ٱتَّقَوْاْ رَبَّهُمْ إِلَى ٱلّجَنَّةِ زُمَراً }* [الزمر: 73]*{ ٱحْشُرُواْ ٱلَّذِينَ ظَلَمُواْ وَأَزْوَاجَهُمْ }* [الصافات:  22]. { وَإِذَا ٱلْمَوْءُودَةُ سُئِلَتْ } وهو الذي كانت الجاهلية الجهلاء  تفعله من دفن البنات وهن أحياء من غير سبب، إلا خشية الفقر، فتسأل: {  بِأَىِّ ذَنبٍ قُتِلَتْ } ومن المعلوم أنها ليس لها ذنب، ففي هذا توبيخ  وتقريع لقاتليها. { وَإِذَا ٱلصُّحُفُ } المشتملة على ما عمله العاملون من  خير وشر { نُشِرَتْ } وفرقت على أهلها، فآخذ كتابه بيمينه، وآخذ كتابه  بشماله، أو من وراء ظهره. { وَإِذَا ٱلسَّمَآءُ كُشِطَتْ } أي: أزيلت، كما  قال تعالى:*{ وَيَوْمَ تَشَقَّقُ ٱلسَّمَآءُ بِٱلْغَمَامِ }* [الفرقان: 25]*{ يَوْمَ نَطْوِي ٱلسَّمَآءَ كَطَيِّ ٱلسِّجِلِّ لِلْكُتُبِ }* [الأنبياء: 104]*{ وَٱلأَرْضُ جَمِيعـاً قَبْضَـتُهُ يَوْمَ ٱلْقِيَـٰمَةِ وَٱلسَّمَٰوَٰتُ مَطْوِيَّاتٌ بِيَمِينِهِ }* [الزمر:  67]. { وَإِذَا ٱلْجَحِيمُ سُعِّرَتْ } أي: أوقد عليها فاستعرت، والتهبت  التهاباً لم يكن لها قبل ذلك، { وَإِذَا ٱلْجَنَّةُ أُزْلِفَتْ } أي:  قُرِّبت للمتقين، { عَلِمَتْ نَفْسٌ } أي: كل نفس، لإتيانها في سياق الشرط.  { مَّآ أَحْضَرَتْ } أي: ما حضر لديها من الأعمال [التي قدمتها] كما قال  تعالى:*{ وَوَجَدُواْ مَا عَمِلُواْ حَاضِراً }* [الكهف:  49]. وهذه الأوصاف التي وصف الله بها يوم القيامة، من الأوصاف التي تنزعج  لها القلوب، وتشتد من أجلها الكروب، وترتعد الفرائص، وتعم المخاوف، وتحث  أولي الألباب للاستعداد لذلك اليوم، وتزجرهم عن كل ما يوجب اللوم، ولهذا  قال بعض السلف: من أراد أن ينظر ليوم القيامة كأنه رأيُ عين، فليتدبر سورة {  إِذَا ٱلشَّمْسُ كُوِّرَتْ }.
فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالْخُنَّسِ	(15) الْجَوَارِ الْكُنَّسِ	(16) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا عَسْعَسَ	(17) وَالصُّبْحِ إِذَا تَنَفَّسَ	(18) إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ	(19) ذِي قُوَّةٍ عِنْدَ ذِي الْعَرْشِ مَكِينٍ	(20) مُطَاعٍ ثَمَّ أَمِينٍ	(21) وَمَا صَاحِبُكُمْ بِمَجْنُونٍ	(22) وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ بِالْأُفُقِ الْمُبِينِ	(23) وَمَا هُوَ عَلَى الْغَيْبِ بِضَنِينٍ	(24) وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَيْطَانٍ رَجِيمٍ	(25) فَأَيْنَ تَذْهَبُونَ	(26) إِنْ هُوَ إِلَّا ذِكْرٌ لِلْعَالَمِينَ	(27) لِمَنْ شَاءَ مِنْكُمْ أَنْ يَسْتَقِيمَ	(28) وَمَا تَشَاءُونَ إِلَّا أَنْ يَشَاءَ اللَّهُ رَبُّ الْعَالَمِينَ	(29) 
أقسم تعالى {  بِٱلْخُنَّسِ } وهي الكواكب التي تخنس أي: تتأخر عن سير الكواكب المعتاد  إلى جهة المشرق، وهي النجوم السبعة السيارة: " الشمس " ، و " القمر " ، و "  الزهرة " ، و " المشترى " ، و " المريخ " ، و " زحل " ، و " عطارد " ،  فهذه السبعة لها سيران: سير إلى جهة المغرب مع باقي الكواكب والأفلاك، وسير  معاكس لهذا من جهة المشرق تختص به هذه السبعة دون غيرها. فأقسم الله بها  في حال خنوسها أي: تأخرها، وفي حال جريانها، وفي حال كنوسها أي: استتارها  بالنهار، ويحتمل أن المراد بها جميع النجوم الكواكب السيارة وغيرها. {  وَٱللَّيْلِ إِذَا عَسْعَسَ } أي: أدبر وقيل: أقبل، { وَٱلصُّبْحِ إِذَا  تَنَفَّسَ } أي: بانت علائم الصبح، وانشق النور شيئاً فشيئاً حتى يستكمل  وتطلع الشمس، وهذه آيات عظام، أقسم الله بها على علو سند القرآن وجلالته،  وحفظه من كل شيطان رجيم، فقال: { إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلُ رَسُولٍ كَرِيمٍ } وهو  جبريل عليه السلام، نزل به من الله تعالى، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَإِنَّهُ لَتَنزِيلُ رَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ * نَزَلَ بِهِ ٱلرُّوحُ ٱلأَمِينُ * عَلَىٰ قَلْبِكَ لِتَكُونَ مِنَ ٱلْمُنْذِرِينَ }* [الشعراء:  192-194]. ووصفه الله بالكريم لكرم أخلاقه، وكثره خصاله الحميدة، فإنه  أفضل الملائكة، وأعظمهم رتبة عند ربه، { ذِي قُوَّةٍ } على ما أمره الله  به. ومن قوته أنه قلب ديار قوم لوط بهم فأهلكهم. { عِندَ ذِي ٱلْعَرْشِ }  أي: جبريل مقرب عند الله، له منزلة رفيعة، وخصيصة من الله اختصه بها، {  مَكِينٍ } أي: له مكانة ومنزلة فوق منازل الملائكة كلهم. { مُّطَاعٍ ثَمَّ }  أي: جبريل مطاع في الملأ الأعلى، لديه من الملائكة المقربين جنودٌ، نافذ  فيهم أمره، مطاع رأيه، { أَمِينٍ } أي: ذو أمانة وقيام بما أمر به، لا يزيد  ولا ينقص، ولا يتعدى ما حُدَّ له، وهذا [كله] يدل على شرف القرآن عند الله  تعالى، فإنه بعث به هذا الملك الكريم، الموصوف بتلك الصفات الكاملة.  والعادة أن الملوك لا ترسل الكريم عليها إلا في أهم المهمات، وأشرف  الرسائل. ولما ذكر فضل الرسول الملكي الذي جاء بالقرآن، ذكر فضل الرسول  البشري الذي نزل عليه القرآن، ودعا إليه الناس، فقال: { وَمَا صَاحِبُكُمْ }  وهو محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم { بِمَجْنُونٍ } كما يقوله أعداؤه المكذبون  برسالته، المتقولون عليه من الأقوال، التي يريدون أن يُطفِؤوا بها ما جاء  به ما شاؤوا وقدروا عليه، بل هو أكمل الناس عقلاً، وأجزلهم رأياً، وأصدقهم  لهجة. { وَلَقَدْ رَآهُ بِٱلأُفُقِ ٱلْمُبِينِ } أي: رأى محمد صلى الله  عليه وسلم جبريل عليه السلام بالأفق البيِّن، الذي هو أعلى ما يلوح للبصر. {  وَمَا هُوَ عَلَى ٱلْغَيْبِ بِضَنِينٍ } أي: وما هو على ما أوحاه الله  إليه بمتهم يزيد فيه أو ينقص أو يكتم بعضه، بل هو صلى الله عليه وسلم أمين  أهل السماء وأهل الأرض، الذي بلغ رسالات ربه البلاغ المبين، فلم يشح بشيء  منه، عن غنِيٍّ ولا فقير، ولا رئيس ولا مرؤوس، ولا ذكر ولا أنثى، ولا  حضريٍّ ولا بدويٍّ، ولذلك بعثه الله في أمة أمية، جاهلة جهلاء، فلم يمت صلى  الله عليه وسلم حتى كانوا علماء ربانيين، وأحباراً متفرسين، إليهم الغاية  في العلوم، وإليهم المنتهى في استخراج الدقائق والفهوم، وهم الأساتذة،  وغيرهم قصاراه أن يكون من تلاميذهم.
{ وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ  شَيْطَانٍ رَّجِيمٍ } لما ذكر جلالة كتابه وفضله بذكر الرسولين الكريمين،  اللذين وصل إلى الناس على أيديهما، وأثنى الله عليهما بما أثنى، دفع عنه كل  آفة ونقص مما يقدح في صدقه، فقال: { وَمَا هُوَ بِقَوْلِ شَيْطَانٍ  رَّجِيمٍ } أي: في غاية البعد عن الله وعن قربه، { فَأيْنَ تَذْهَبُونَ }  أي: كيف يخطر هذا ببالكم، وأين عزبت عنكم أذهانكم؟ حتى جعلتم الحق الذي هو  في أعلى درجات الصدق بمنزلة الكذب، الذي هو أنزل ما يكون [وأرذل] وأسفل  الباطل؟ هل هذا إلا من انقلاب الحقائق. { إِنْ هُوَ إِلاَّ ذِكْرٌ  لِّلْعَالَمِينَ } يتذكرون به ربهم، وما له من صفات الكمال، وما ينزه عنه  من النقائص والرذائل [والأمثال]، ويتذكرون به الأوامر والنواهي وحكمها،  ويتذكرون به الأحكام القدرية والشرعية والجزائية، وبالجملة، يتذكرون به  مصالح الدارين، وينالون بالعمل به السعادتين. { لِمَن شَآءَ مِنكُمْ أَن  يَسْتَقِيمَ } بعدما تبين الرشد من الغي، والهدى من الضلال. { وَمَا  تَشَآءُونَ إِلاَّ أَن يَشَآءَ ٱللَّهُ رَبُّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } أي: فمشيئته  نافذة، لا يمكن أن تعارض أو تمانع. وفي هذه الآية وأمثالها، ردٌّ على فرقتي  القدرية النفاة، والقدرية المجبرة كما تقدم مثلها [والله أعلم والحمد  لله].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*
**الحلقة (623) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الانفطار)
من (1)الى (19)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الانفطار
*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْفَطَرَتْ	(1) وَإِذَا الْكَوَاكِبُ انْتَثَرَتْ	(2) وَإِذَا الْبِحَارُ فُجِّرَتْ	(3) وَإِذَا الْقُبُورُ بُعْثِرَتْ	(4) عَلِمَتْ نَفْسٌ مَا قَدَّمَتْ وَأَخَّرَتْ	(5) 

أي:  إذا انشقت السماء وانفطرت، وانتثرت نجومها، وزال جمالها، وفجرت البحار  فصارت بحراً واحداً، وبعثرت القبور بأن أخرجت ما فيها من الأموات، وحشروا  للموقف بين يدي الله للجزاء على الأعمال. فحينئذ ينكشف الغطاء، ويزول ما  كان خفياً، وتعلم كل نفس ما معها من الأرباح والخسران، هنالك يعض الظالم  على يديه إذا رأى أعماله باطلة، وميزانه قد خف، والمظالم قد تداعت إليه،  والسيئات قد حضرت لديه، وأيقن بالشقاء الأبدي والعذاب السرمدي. و [هنالك]  يفوز المتقون، المقدمون لصالح الأعمال بالفوز العظيم، والنعيم المقيم،  والسلامة من عذاب الجحيم.
يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ الْكَرِيمِ	(6) الَّذِي خَلَقَكَ فَسَوَّاكَ فَعَدَلَكَ	(7) فِي أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَا شَاءَ رَكَّبَكَ	(8) كَلَّا بَلْ تُكَذِّبُونَ بِالدِّينِ	(9) وَإِنَّ عَلَيْكُمْ لَحَافِظِينَ	(10) كِرَامًا كَاتِبِينَ	(11) يَعْلَمُونَ مَا تَفْعَلُونَ	(12)
يقول تعالى معاتباً  للإنسان المقصر في حق ربه، المتجرئ على مساخطه: { يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلإِنسَٰنُ  مَا غَرَّكَ بِرَبِّكَ ٱلْكَرِيمِ } أتهاوناً منك في حقوقه؟ أم احتقاراً  منك لعذابه؟ أم عدم إيمان منك بجزائه؟ أليس هو { ٱلَّذِي خَلَقَكَ  فَسَوَّاكَ } في أحسن تقويم؟ { فَعَدَلَكَ } وركبك تركيباً قويماً معتدلاً،  في أحسن الأشكال، وأجمل الهيئات، فهل يليق بك أن تكفر نعمة المنعم، أو  تجحد إحسان المحسن؟ إن هذا إلا من جهلك وظلمك وعنادك وغشمك، فاحمد الله أن  لم يجعل صورتك صورة كلب أو حمار، أو نحوهما من الحيوانات فلهذا قال تعالى: {  فِيۤ أَيِّ صُورَةٍ مَّا شَآءَ رَكَّبَكَ }. [وقوله:] { كَلاَّ بَلْ  تُكَذِّبُونَ بِٱلدِّينِ } أي: مع هذا الوعظ والتذكير، لا تزالون مستمرين  على التكذيب بالجزاء. وأنتم لا بد أن تحاسبوا على ما عملتم، وقد أقام الله  عليكم ملائكة كراماً يكتبون أقوالكم وأفعالكم ويعلمون أفعالكم، ودخل في هذا  أفعال القلوب، وأفعال الجوارح، فاللائق بكم أن تكرموهم وتجلوهم وتحترموهم.
 إِنَّ الْأَبْرَارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ	(13) وَإِنَّ الْفُجَّارَ لَفِي جَحِيمٍ	(14) يَصْلَوْنَهَا يَوْمَ الدِّينِ	(15) وَمَا هُمْ عَنْهَا بِغَائِبِينَ	(16) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ الدِّينِ	(17) ثُمَّ مَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ الدِّينِ	(18) يَوْمَ لَا تَمْلِكُ نَفْسٌ لِنَفْسٍ شَيْئًا وَالْأَمْرُ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلَّهِ	(19) 
المراد بالأبرار،  القائمون بحقوق الله وحقوق عباده، الملازمون للبر، في أعمال القلوب وأعمال  الجوارح، فهؤلاء جزاؤهم النعيم في القلب والروح والبدن، في دار الدنيا [وفي  دار] البرزخ و [في] دار القرار. { وَإِنَّ ٱلْفُجَّارَ } الذين قصروا في  حقوق الله وحقوق عباده، الذين فجرت قلوبهم ففجرت أعمالهم { لَفِي جَحِيمٍ }  أي: عذاب أليم، في دار الدنيا و [دار] البرزخ وفي دار القرار {  يَصْلَوْنَهَا } ويعذبون [بها] أشد العذاب { يَوْمَ ٱلدِّينِ } أي: يوم  الجزاء على الأعمال. { وَمَا هُمْ عَنْهَا بِغَآئِبِينَ } أي: بل هم  ملازمون لها، لا يخرجون منها. { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ ٱلدِّينِ *  ثُمَّ مَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا يَوْمُ ٱلدِّينِ } ففي هذا تهويل لذلك اليوم  الشديد الذي يحير الأذهان. { يَوْمَ لاَ تَمْلِكُ نَفْسٌ لِنَفْسٍ شَيْئاً }  ولو كانت لها قريبة [أو حبيبة] مصافية، فكل مشتغل بنفسه لا يطلب الفكاك  لغيرها. { وَٱلأَمْرُ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلَّهِ } فهو الذي يفصل بين العباد،  ويأخذ للمظلوم حقه من ظالمه [والله أعلم].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (624) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المطففين)
من (1)الى (36)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المطففين
*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَيْلٌ لِلْمُطَفِّفِين  َ	(1) الَّذِينَ إِذَا اكْتَالُوا عَلَى النَّاسِ يَسْتَوْفُونَ	(2) وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَوْ وَزَنُوهُمْ يُخْسِرُونَ	(3) أَلَا يَظُنُّ أُولَئِكَ أَنَّهُمْ مَبْعُوثُونَ	(4) لِيَوْمٍ عَظِيمٍ	(5) يَوْمَ يَقُومُ النَّاسُ لِرَبِّ الْعَالَمِينَ	(6)

{ وَيْلٌ } كلمة عذاب،  ووعيد { لِّلْمُطَفِّفِي  نَ } وفسر الله المطففين بقوله { ٱلَّذِينَ إِذَا  ٱكْتَالُواْ عَلَى ٱلنَّاسِ } أي: أخذوا منهم وفاء عما ثبت لهم قبلهم  يستوفونه كاملاً من غير نقص. { وَإِذَا كَالُوهُمْ أَوْ وَّزَنُوهُمْ } أي:  إذا أعطوا الناس حقهم، الذي للناس عليهم بكيل أو وزن، { يُخْسِرُونَ } أي:  ينقصونهم ذلك، إما بمكيال وميزان ناقصين، أو بعدم ملء المكيال والميزان،  أو نحو ذلك، فهذا سرقة [لأموال] الناس، وعدم إنصاف [لهم] منهم. وإذا كان  هذا الوعيد على الذين يبخسون الناس بالمكيال والميزان، فالذي يأخذ أموالهم  قهراً أو سرقةً، أولى بهذا الوعيد من المطففين. ودلّت الآية الكريمة، على  أن الإنسان كما يأخذ من الناس الذي له، يجب عليه أن يعطيهم كل ما لهم من  الأموال والمعاملات، بل يدخل في [عموم هذا] الحجج والمقالات، فإنه كما أن  المتناظرين قد جرت العادة أن كل واحد [منهما] يحرص على ماله من الحجج، فيجب  عليه أيضاً أن يبيّن ما لخصمه من الحجج [التي لا يعلمها]، وأن ينظر في  أدلة خصمه كما ينظر في أدلته هو، وفي هذا الموضع يعرف إنصاف الإنسان من  تعصبه واعتسافه، وتواضعه من كبره، وعقله من سفهه، نسأل الله التوفيق لكل  خير. ثم توعد تعالى المطففين، وتعجب من حالهم وإقامتهم على ما هم عليه،  فقال: { أَلا يَظُنُّ أُوْلَـٰئِكَ أَنَّهُمْ مَّبْعُوثُونَ * لِيَوْمٍ  عَظِيمٍ * يَوْمَ يَقُومُ ٱلنَّاسُ لِرَبِّ ٱلْعَالَمِينَ } فالذي جرأهم  على التطفيف عدم إيمانهم باليوم الآخر، وإلا فلو آمنوا به، وعرفوا أنهم  يقومون بين يدي الله، يحاسبهم على القليل والكثير، لأقلعوا عن ذلك وتابوا  منه.
كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الْفُجَّارِ لَفِي سِجِّينٍ	(7) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا سِجِّينٌ	(8) كِتَابٌ مَرْقُومٌ	(9) وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ لِلْمُكَذِّبِين  َ	(10) الَّذِينَ يُكَذِّبُونَ بِيَوْمِ الدِّينِ	(11) وَمَا يُكَذِّبُ بِهِ إِلَّا كُلُّ مُعْتَدٍ أَثِيمٍ	(12) إِذَا تُتْلَى عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا قَالَ أَسَاطِيرُ الْأَوَّلِينَ	(13) كَلَّا بَلْ رَانَ عَلَى قُلُوبِهِمْ مَا كَانُوا يَكْسِبُونَ	(14) كَلَّا إِنَّهُمْ عَنْ رَبِّهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَمَحْجُوبُونَ	(15) ثُمَّ إِنَّهُمْ لَصَالُو الْجَحِيمِ	(16) ثُمَّ يُقَالُ هَذَا الَّذِي كُنْتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ	(17)

يقول  تعالى: { كَلاَّ إِنَّ كِتَابَ ٱلْفُجَّارِ } [وهذا شامل لكل فاجر] من  أنواع الكفرة والمنافقين، والفاسقين { لَفِي سِجِّينٍ } ثم فسّر ذلك بقوله:  { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا سِجِّينٌ * كِتَابٌ مَّرْقُومٌ } أي: كتاب مذكور  فيه أعمالهم الخبيثة، والسجّين: المحل الضيق الضنك، و " سجين " ضد " عليين "  الذي هو محل كتاب الأبرار، كما سيأتي. وقد قيل: إن " سجين " هو أسفل الأرض  السابعة، مأوى الفجار ومستقرهم في معادهم. { وَيْلٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ  لِّلْمُكَذِّبِي  نَ } ثم بين المكذبين بأنهم { ٱلَّذِينَ يُكَذِّبُونَ  بِيَوْمِ ٱلدِّينِ } أي: يوم الجزاء، يوم يدين الله فيه الناس بأعمالهم. {  وَمَا يُكَذِّبُ بِهِ إِلاَّ كُلُّ مُعْتَدٍ } على محارم الله، متعد من  الحلال إلى الحرام. { أَثِيمٍ } أي كثير الإثم، فهذا الذي يحمله عدوانه على  التكذيب، ويحمله [عدوانه على التكذيب ويوجب له] كبره رد الحق، ولهذا {  إِذَا تُتْلَىٰ عَلَيْهِ آيَاتُنَا } الدالة على الحق، و[على] صدق ما جاءت  به رسله، كذبها وعاندها، و { قَالَ }: هذه { أَسَاطِيرُ ٱلأَوَّلِينَ } أي:  من ترهات المتقدمين، وأخبار الأمم الغابرين، ليس من عند الله تكبُّراً  وعناداً. وأما من أنصف، وكان مقصوده الحق المبين، فإنه لا يكذب بيوم الدين،  لأن الله قد أقام عليه من الأدلة القاطعة، والبراهين الساطعة، ما يجعله حق  اليقين، وصار لقلوبهم مثل الشمس للأبصار، بخلاف من ران على قلبه كسبه،  وغطته معاصيه، فإنه محجوب عن الحق، ولهذا جوزي على ذلك، بأن حجب عن الله،  كما حجب قلبه في الدنيا عن آيات الله، { ثُمَّ إِنَّهُمْ } مع هذه العقوبة  البليغة { لَصَالُواْ ٱلْجَحِيمِ } ثم يقال لهم توبيخاً وتقريعاً: {  هَـٰذَا ٱلَّذِي كُنتُمْ بِهِ تُكَذِّبُونَ } فذكر لهم ثلاثة أنواع من  العذاب: عذاب الجحيم، وعذاب التوبيخ، واللوم. وعذاب الحجاب من رب العالمين،  المتضمن لسخطه وغضبه عليهم، وهو أعظم عليهم من عذاب النار، ودل مفهوم  الآية، على أن المؤمنين يرون ربهم يوم القيامة وفي الجنة، ويتلذذون بالنظر  إليه أعظم من سائر اللذات، ويبتهجون بخطابه، ويفرحون بقربه، كما ذكر الله  ذلك في عدة آيات من القرآن، وتواتر فيه النقل عن رسول الله. وفي هذه  الآيات، التحذير من الذنوب، فإنها ترين على القلب وتغطيه شيئاً فشيئاً، حتى  ينطمس نوره، وتموت بصيرته، فتنقلب عليه الحقائق، فيرى الباطل حقاً، والحق  باطلاً، وهذا من بعض عقوبات الذنوب.
كَلَّا إِنَّ كِتَابَ الْأَبْرَارِ لَفِي عِلِّيِّينَ	(18) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا عِلِّيُّونَ	(19) كِتَابٌ مَرْقُومٌ	(20) يَشْهَدُهُ الْمُقَرَّبُونَ	(21) إِنَّ الْأَبْرَارَ لَفِي نَعِيمٍ	(22) عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ يَنْظُرُونَ	(23) تَعْرِفُ فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ نَضْرَةَ النَّعِيمِ	(24) يُسْقَوْنَ مِنْ رَحِيقٍ مَخْتُومٍ	(25) خِتَامُهُ مِسْكٌ وَفِي ذَلِكَ فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ الْمُتَنَافِسُو  نَ	(26) وَمِزَاجُهُ مِنْ تَسْنِيمٍ	(27) عَيْنًا يَشْرَبُ بِهَا الْمُقَرَّبُونَ	(28) 
لما ذكر أن كتاب  الفجار في أسفل الأمكنة وأضيقها، ذكر أن كتاب الأبرار في أعلاها وأوسعها،  وأفسحها وأن كتابهم المرقوم { يَشْهَدُهُ ٱلْمُقَرَّبُونَ } من الملائكة  الكرام، وأرواح الأنبياء، والصديقين والشهداء، ويُنوِّه الله بذكرهم في  الملأ الأعلى، و { عِلِّيُّونَ } اسم لأعلى الجنة، فلما ذكر كتابهم، ذكر  أنهم في نعيم، وهو اسم جامع لنعيم القلب والروح والبدن، { عَلَى  ٱلأَرَآئِكِ } أي: [على] السرر المزينة بالفرش الحسان. { يَنظُرُونَ } إلى  ما أعد الله لهم من النعيم، وينظرون إلى وجه ربهم الكريم، { تَعْرِفُ }  أيها الناظر إليهم { فِي وُجُوهِهِمْ نَضْرَةَ ٱلنَّعِيمِ } أي: بهاء  النعيم ونضارته ورونقه، فإن توالي اللذة والسرور يكسب الوجه نوراً وحسناً  وبهجةً. { يُسْقَوْنَ مِن رَّحِيقٍ } وهو من أطيب ما يكون من الأشربة  وألذها، { مَّخْتُومٍ } ذلك الشراب { خِتَامُهُ مِسْكٌ } يحتمل أن المراد  مختوم عن أن يداخله شيء ينقص لذته، أو يفسد طعمه، وذلك الختام الذي ختم به  مسك. ويحتمل أن المراد أنه [الذي] يكون في آخر الإناء، الذي يشربون منه  الرحيق حثالة، وهي المسك الأذفر، فهذا الكدر منه، الذي جرت العادة في  الدنيا أنه يراق، يكون في الجنة بهذه المثابة، { وَفِي ذَلِكَ } النعيم  المقيم، الذي لا يعلم مقداره وحسنه إلا الله، { فَلْيَتَنَافَسِ  ٱلْمُتَنَافِسُو  نَ } أي: يتسابقوا في المبادرة إليه بالأعمال الموصلة إليه،  فهذا أولى ما بذلت فيه نفائس الأنفاس، وأحرى ما تزاحمت للوصول إليه فحول  الرجال. ومزاج هذا الشراب من تسنيم، وهي عينٌ { يَشْرَبُ بِهَا  ٱلْمُقَرَّبُونَ } صِرْفاً، وهي أعلى أشربة الجنة على الإطلاق، فلذلك كانت  خالصة للمقربين، الذين هم أعلى الخلق منزلة، وممزوجة لأصحاب اليمين أي:  مخلوطة بالرحيق وغيره من الأشربة اللذيذة.
إِنَّ الَّذِينَ أَجْرَمُوا كَانُوا مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا يَضْحَكُونَ	(29) وَإِذَا مَرُّوا بِهِمْ يَتَغَامَزُونَ	(30) وَإِذَا انْقَلَبُوا إِلَى أَهْلِهِمُ انْقَلَبُوا فَكِهِينَ	(31) وَإِذَا رَأَوْهُمْ قَالُوا إِنَّ هَؤُلَاءِ لَضَالُّونَ	(32) وَمَا أُرْسِلُوا عَلَيْهِمْ حَافِظِينَ	(33) فَالْيَوْمَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا مِنَ الْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ	(34) عَلَى الْأَرَائِكِ يَنْظُرُونَ	(35) هَلْ ثُوِّبَ الْكُفَّارُ مَا كَانُوا يَفْعَلُونَ	(36) 
لما  ذكر تعالى جزاء المجرمين وجزاء المؤمنين و [ذكر] ما بينهما من التفاوت  العظيم، أخبر أن المجرمين كانوا في الدنيا يسخرون بالمؤمنين، ويستهزؤون  بهم، ويضحكون منهم، ويتغامزون بهم عند مرورهم عليهم، احتقاراً لهم  وازدراءً، ومع هذا تراهم مطمئنين، لا يخطر الخوف على بالهم، { وَإِذَا  ٱنقَلَبُوۤاْ إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِمُ } صباحاً أو مساءً { ٱنقَلَبُواْ فَكِهِينَ  } أي: مسرورين مغتبطين، وهذا من أعظم ما يكون من الاغترار، أنهم جمعوا بين  غاية الإساءة والأمن في الدنيا، حتى كأنهم قد جاءهم كتاب من الله وعهد،  أنهم من أهل السعادة، وقد حكموا لأنفسهم أنهم أهل الهدى، وأن المؤمنين  ضالون، افتراءً على الله، وتجرؤوا على القول عليه بلا علم. قال تعالى: {  وَمَآ أُرْسِلُواْ عَلَيْهِمْ حَافِظِينَ } أي: وما أرسلوا وكلاء على  المؤمنين ملزمين بحفظ أعمالهم، حتى يحرصوا على رميهم بالضلال، وما هذا منهم  إلا تعنت وعناد وتلاعب، ليس له مستند ولا برهان، ولهذا كان جزاؤهم في  الآخرة من جنس عملهم، قال تعالى: { فَٱلْيَوْمَ } أي: يوم القيامة، {  ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ مِنَ ٱلْكُفَّارِ يَضْحَكُونَ } حين يرونهم في غمرات  العذاب يتقلبون، وقد ذهب عنهم ما كانوا يفترون، والمؤمنون في غاية الراحة  والطمأنينة { عَلَى ٱلأَرَآئِكِ } وهي السرر المزينة، { يَنظُرُونَ } إلى  ما أعد الله لهم من النعيم، وينظرون إلى وجه ربهم الكريم. { هَلْ ثُوِّبَ  ٱلْكُفَّارُ مَا كَانُواْ يَفْعَلُونَ } أي: هل جوزوا من جنس عملهم؟ فكما  ضحكوا في الدنيا من المؤمنين ورموهم بالضلال، ضحك المؤمنون منهم في الآخرة،  ورأوهم في العذاب والنكال، الذي هو عقوبة الغي والضلال. نعم، ثوبوا ما  كانوا يفعلون، عدلاً من الله وحكمةً، والله عليم حكيم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (625) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الانشقاق)
من (1)الى (25)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الانشقاق

*

بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

إِذَا السَّمَاءُ انْشَقَّتْ	(1) وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا وَحُقَّتْ	(2) وَإِذَا الْأَرْضُ مُدَّتْ	(3) وَأَلْقَتْ مَا فِيهَا وَتَخَلَّتْ	(4) وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا وَحُقَّتْ	(5) يَا أَيُّهَا الْإِنْسَانُ إِنَّكَ كَادِحٌ إِلَى رَبِّكَ كَدْحًا فَمُلَاقِيهِ	(6) فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ	(7) فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَابًا يَسِيرًا	(8) وَيَنْقَلِبُ إِلَى أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُورًا	(9) وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَابَهُ وَرَاءَ ظَهْرِهِ	(10) فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُو ثُبُورًا	(11) وَيَصْلَى سَعِيرًا	(12) إِنَّهُ كَانَ فِي أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُورًا	(13) إِنَّهُ ظَنَّ أَنْ لَنْ يَحُورَ	(14) بَلَى إِنَّ رَبَّهُ كَانَ بِهِ بَصِيرًا	(15) 


يقول تعالى مبيناً لما  يكون في يوم القيامة من تغير الأجرام العظام: { إِذَا ٱلسَّمَآءُ  ٱنشَقَّتْ } أي: انفطرت وتمايز بعضها من بعض، وانتثرت نجومها، وخسف بشمسها  وقمرها. { وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا } أي: استمعت لأمره، وألقت سمعها، وأصاخت  لخطابه، وحق لها ذلك، فإنها مسخرة مدبرة تحت مسخر ملك عظيم، لا يعصى أمره،  ولا يخالف حكمه. { وَإِذَا ٱلأَرْضُ مُدَّتْ } أي: رجفت وارتجت، ونسفت  عليها جبالها، ودكّ ما عليها من بناء ومعلم، فسويت، ومدها الله تعالى مد  الأديم، حتى صارت واسعةً جداً، تسع أهل الموقف على كثرتهم، فتصير قاعاً  صفصفاً لا ترى فيها عوجاً ولا أمتاً. { وَأَلْقَتْ مَا فِيهَا } من الأموات  والكنوز. { وَتَخَلَّتْ } منهم، فإنه ينفخ في الصور، فتخرج الأموات من  الأجداث إلى وجه الأرض، وتخرج الأرض كنوزها، حتى تكون كالأسطوان العظيم،  يشاهده الخلق، ويتحسرون على ما هم فيه يتنافسون، { وَأَذِنَتْ لِرَبِّهَا  وَحُقَّتْ * يٰأَيُّهَا ٱلإِنسَٰنُ إِنَّكَ كَادِحٌ إِلَىٰ رَبِّكَ كَدْحاً  فَمُلاَقِيهِ } أي: إنك ساع إلى الله، وعامل بأوامره ونواهيه، ومتقرب إليه  إما بالخير وإما بالشر، ثم تلاقي الله يوم القيامة، فلا تعدم منه جزاء  بالفضل إن كنت سعيداً، أو بالعدل إن كنت شقياً. ولهذا ذكر تفصيل الجزاء،  فقال: { فَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَـٰبَهُ بِيَمِينِهِ } وهم أهل السعادة. {  فَسَوْفَ يُحَاسَبُ حِسَاباً يَسِيراً } وهو العرض اليسير على الله،  فيقرره الله بذنوبه، حتى إذا ظن العبد أنه قد هلك، قال الله [تعالى] له: "  إني قد سترتها عليك في الدنيا، فأنا أسترها لك اليوم ". { وَيَنقَلِبُ  إِلَىٰ أَهْلِهِ } في الجنة { مَسْرُوراً } لأنه نجا من العذاب وفاز  بالثواب، { وَأَمَّا مَنْ أُوتِيَ كِتَٰبَهُ وَرَآءَ ظَهْرِهِ } أي: بشماله  من خلفه. { فَسَوْفَ يَدْعُواْ ثُبُوراً } من الخزي والفضيحة، وما يجد في  كتابه من الأعمال التي قدمها ولم يتب منها، { وَيَصْلَىٰ سَعِيراً } أي:  تحيط به السعير من كل جانب، ويقلب على عذابها، وذلك لأنه في الدنيا { كَانَ  فِيۤ أَهْلِهِ مَسْرُوراً } لا يخطر البعث على باله، وقد أساء، ولم يظن  أنه راجع إلى ربه وموقوف بين يديه. { بَلَىٰ إِنَّ رَبَّهُ كَانَ بِهِ  بَصِيراً } فلا يحسن أن يتركه سدى، لا يؤمر ولا ينهى، ولا يثاب ولا يعاقب.
فَلَا أُقْسِمُ بِالشَّفَقِ	(16) وَاللَّيْلِ وَمَا وَسَقَ	(17) وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا اتَّسَقَ	(18) لَتَرْكَبُنَّ طَبَقًا عَنْ طَبَقٍ	(19) فَمَا لَهُمْ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ	(20) وَإِذَا قُرِئَ عَلَيْهِمُ الْقُرْآنُ لَا يَسْجُدُونَ	(21) بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا يُكَذِّبُونَ	(22) وَاللَّهُ أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُوعُونَ	(23) فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ	(24) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ مَمْنُونٍ	(25) 

أقسم  في هذا الموضع بآيات الليل، فأقسم بالشفق الذي هو بقية نور الشمس، الذي هو  مفتتح الليل، { وَٱللَّيْلِ وَمَا وَسَقَ } أي: احتوى عليه من حيوانات  وغيرها، { وَٱلْقَمَرِ إِذَا ٱتَّسَقَ } أي: امتلأ نوراً بإبداره، وذلك  أحسن ما يكون وأكثر منافع، والمقسم عليه قوله: { لَتَرْكَبُنَّ } [أي:]  أيها الناس { طَبَقاً عَن طَبقٍ } أي: أطواراً متعددةً وأحوالاً متباينةً،  من النطفة إلى العلقة، إلى المضغة، إلى نفخ الروح، ثم يكون وليداً وطفلاً،  ثم مميزاً، ثم يجري عليه قلم التكليف، والأمر والنهي، ثم يموت بعد ذلك، ثم  يبعث ويجازى بأعماله، فهذه الطبقات المختلفة الجارية على العبد، دالة على  أن الله وحده هو المعبود، الموحد، المدبر لعباده بحكمته ورحمته، وأن العبد  فقير عاجز، تحت تدبير العزيز الرحيم، ومع هذا، فكثير من الناس لا يؤمنون {  وَإِذَا قُرِىءَ عَلَيْهِمُ ٱلْقُرْآنُ لاَ يَسْجُدُونَ } أي: لا يخضعون  للقرآن، ولا ينقادون لأوامره ونواهيه، { بَلِ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ  يُكَذِّبُونَ } أي: يعاندون الحق بعدما تبين، فلا يستغرب عدم إيمانهم وعدم  انقيادهم للقرآن، فإن المكذب بالحق عناداً، لا حيلة فيه، { وَٱللَّهُ  أَعْلَمُ بِمَا يُوعُونَ } أي: بما يعملونه وينوونه سراً، فالله يعلم سرهم  وجهرهم، وسيجازيهم بأعمالهم، ولهذا قال { فَبَشِّرْهُمْ بِعَذَابٍ أَلِيمٍ }  وسميت البشارة بشارة، لأنها تؤثر في البشرة سروراً أو غماً. فهذه حال أكثر  الناس، التكذيب بالقرآن، وعدم الإيمان [به]. ومن الناس فريق هداهم الله،  فآمنوا بالله، وقبلوا ما جاءتهم به الرسل، فآمنوا وعملوا الصالحات. فهؤلاء  لهم أجر غير ممنون أي: غير مقطوع، بل هو أجرٌ دائم مما لا عينٌ رأت، ولا  أذنٌ سمعت، ولا خطر على قلب بشر.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (626) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة البروج)
من (1)الى (22)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة البروج*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الْبُرُوجِ	(1) وَالْيَوْمِ الْمَوْعُودِ	(2) وَشَاهِدٍ وَمَشْهُودٍ	(3) قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ الْأُخْدُودِ	(4) النَّارِ ذَاتِ الْوَقُودِ	(5) إِذْ هُمْ عَلَيْهَا قُعُودٌ	(6) وَهُمْ عَلَى مَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِالْمُؤْمِنِين  َ شُهُودٌ	(7) وَمَا نَقَمُوا مِنْهُمْ إِلَّا أَنْ يُؤْمِنُوا بِاللَّهِ الْعَزِيزِ  الْحَمِيدِ	(8) الَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ السَّمَاوَاتِ وَالْأَرْضِ وَاللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ  شَيْءٍ شَهِيدٌ	(9) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ فَتَنُوا الْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَالْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ ثُمَّ لَمْ  يَتُوبُوا فَلَهُمْ عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابُ الْحَرِيقِ	(10) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي  مِنْ تَحْتِهَا الْأَنْهَارُ ذَلِكَ الْفَوْزُ الْكَبِيرُ	(11) إِنَّ بَطْشَ رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ	(12) إِنَّهُ هُوَ يُبْدِئُ وَيُعِيدُ	(13) وَهُوَ الْغَفُورُ الْوَدُودُ	(14) ذُو الْعَرْشِ الْمَجِيدُ	(15) فَعَّالٌ لِمَا يُرِيدُ	(16) هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْجُنُودِ	(17) فِرْعَوْنَ وَثَمُودَ	(18) بَلِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا فِي تَكْذِيبٍ	(19) وَاللَّهُ مِنْ وَرَائِهِمْ مُحِيطٌ	(20) بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَجِيدٌ	(21) فِي لَوْحٍ مَحْفُوظٍ	(22) 



{ وَٱلسَّمَآءِ ذَاتِ  ٱلْبُرُوجِ } أي: [ذات] المنازل المشتملة على منازل الشمس والقمر، والكواكب  المنتظمة في سيرها، على أكمل ترتيب ونظام دال على كمال قدرة الله تعالى  ورحمته، وسعة علمه وحكمته. { وَٱلْيَوْمِ ٱلْمَوْعُودِ } وهو يوم القيامة،  الذي وعد الله الخلق أن يجمعهم فيه، ويضم فيه أولهم وآخرهم، وقاصيهم  ودانيهم، الذي لا يمكن أن يتغير، ولا يخلف الله الميعاد. { وَشَاهِدٍ  وَمَشْهُودٍ } وشمل هذا كل من اتصف بهذا الوصف أي: مُبْصِر ومُبْصَر، وحاضر  ومحضور، وراءٍ ومَرْئِي. والمقسم عليه، ما تضمنه هذا القسم من آيات الله  الباهرة، وحكمه الظاهرة، ورحمته الواسعة، وقيل: إن المقسم عليه قوله: {  قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلأُخْدُودِ } وهذا دعاء عليهم بالهلاك. و " الأخدود ":  الحفر التي تحفر في الأرض. وكان أصحاب الأخدود هؤلاء قوماً كافرين، ولديهم  قوم مؤمنون، فراودوهم للدخول في دينهم، فامتنع المؤمنون من ذلك، فشق  الكافرون أخدوداً [في الأرض]، وقذفوا فيها النار، وقعدوا حولها، وفتنوا  المؤمنين، وعرضوهم عليها، فمن استجاب لهم أطلقوه، ومن استمر على الإيمان  قذفوه في النار، وهذا في غاية المحاربة لله ولحزبه المؤمنين، ولهذا لعنهم  الله وأهلكهم وتوعدهم فقال: { قُتِلَ أَصْحَابُ ٱلأُخْدُودِ } ثم فسر  الأخدود بقوله: { ٱلنَّارِ ذَاتِ ٱلْوَقُودِ * إِذْ هُمْ عَلَيْهَا قُعُودٌ  * وَهُمْ عَلَىٰ مَا يَفْعَلُونَ بِٱلْمُؤْمِنِين  َ شُهُودٌ } وهذا من أعظم  ما يكون من التجبر وقساوة القلب، لأنهم جمعوا بين الكفر بآيات الله  ومعاندتها، ومحاربة أهلها وتعذيبهم بهذا العذاب، الذي تنفطر منه القلوب،  وحضورهم إياهم عند إلقائهم فيها، والحال أنهم ما نقموا من المؤمنين إلا  خصلة يمدحون عليها، وبها سعادتهم، وهي أنهم كانوا يؤمنون بالله العزيز  الحميد أي: الذي له العزة التي قهر بها كل شيء، وهو حميد في أقواله وأوصافه  وأفعاله. { ٱلَّذِي لَهُ مُلْكُ ٱلسَّمَاوَاتِ وَٱلأَرْضِ } خلقاً  وعبيداً، يتصرف فيهم تصرف المالك بملكه، { وَٱللَّهُ عَلَى كُلِّ شَيْءٍ  شَهِيدٌ } علماً وسمعاً وبصراً، أفلا خاف هؤلاء المتمردون على الله، أن  يبطش بهم العزيز المقتدر، أو ما علموا أنهم جميعهم مماليك لله، ليس لأحد  على أحد سلطة، من دون إذن المالك؟ أو خفي عليهم أن الله محيط بأعمالهم،  مجازٍ لهم على فعالهم؟ كلا إن الكافر في غرور، والظالم في جهل وعمى عن سواء  السبيل. ثم وعدهم وأوعدهم، وعرض عليهم التوبة، فقال: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ  فَتَنُواْ ٱلْمُؤْمِنِينَ وَٱلْمُؤْمِنَات  ِ ثُمَّ لَمْ يَتُوبُواْ فَلَهُمْ  عَذَابُ جَهَنَّمَ وَلَهُمْ عَذَابُ ٱلْحَرِيقِ } أي: العذاب الشديد  المحرق. قال الحسن رحمه الله: انظروا إلى هذا الكرم والجود، هم قتلوا  أولياءه وأهل طاعته، وهو يدعوهم إلى التوبة. ولما ذكر عقوبة الظالمين، ذكر  ثواب المؤمنين، فقال: { إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ } بقلوبهم { وَعَمِلُواْ  ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ } بجوارحهم { لَهُمْ جَنَّاتٌ تَجْرِي مِن تَحْتِهَا  ٱلأَنْهَارُ ذَلِكَ ٱلْفَوْزُ ٱلْكَبِيرُ } الذي حصل به الفوز برضا الله  ودار كرامته.
{ إِنَّ بَطْشَ  رَبِّكَ لَشَدِيدٌ } أي: إن عقوبته لأهل الجرائم والذنوب العظام [لقوية]  شديدة، وهو بالمرصاد للظالمين، كما قال الله تعالى:*{ وَكَذٰلِكَ أَخْذُ رَبِّكَ إِذَا أَخَذَ ٱلْقُرَىٰ وَهِيَ ظَالِمَةٌ إِنَّ أَخْذَهُ أَلِيمٌ شَدِيدٌ }* [هود:  102]. { إِنَّهُ هُوَ يُبْدِىءُ وَيُعِيدُ } أي: هو المنفرد بإبداء الخلق  وإعادته، فلا مشارك له في ذلك، { وَهُوَ ٱلْغَفُورُ } الذي يغفر الذنوب  جميعها لمن تاب، ويعفو عن السيئات لمن استغفره وأناب. { ٱلْوَدُودُ } الذي  يحبه أحبابه محبة لا يشبهها شيء فكما أنه لا يشابهه شيء في صفات الجلال  والجمال، والمعاني والأفعال، فمحبته في قلوب خواص خلقه، التابعة لذلك، لا  يشبهها شيء من أنواع المحاب، ولهذا كانت محبته أصل العبودية، وهي المحبة  التي تتقدم جميع المحاب وتغلبها، وإن لم يكن غيرها تبعاً لها، كانت عذاباً  على أهلها، وهو تعالى الودود، الوادُّ لأحبابه، كما قال تعالى:*{ يُحِبُّهُمْ وَيُحِبُّونَهُ }* [المائدة:  54] والمودة هي المحبة الصافية، وفي هذا سر لطيف، حيث قرن الودود بالغفور،  ليدل ذلك على أن أهل الذنوب إذا تابوا إلى الله وأنابوا، غفر لهم ذنوبهم  وأحبهم، فلا يقال: بل تغفر ذنوبهم، ولا يرجع إليهم الود، كما قاله بعض  الغالطين. بل الله أفرح بتوبة عبده حين يتوب، من رجل له راحلة، عليها طعامه  وشرابه وما يصلحه، فأضلها في أرض فلاة مهلكة، فأيس منها، فاضطجع في ظل  شجرة ينتظر الموت، فبينما هو على تلك الحال، إذا راحلته على رأسه، فأخذ  بخطامها، فالله أعظم فرحاً بتوبة العبد من هذا براحلته، وهذا أعظم فرح  يقدر. فلله الحمد والثناء، وصفو الوداد، ما أعظم بره، وأكثر خيره، وأغزر  إحسانه، وأوسع امتنانه!!. { ذُو ٱلْعَرْشِ ٱلْمَجِيدُ } أي: صاحب العرش  العظيم، الذي من عظمته، أنه وسع السماوات والأرض والكرسي، فهي بالنسبة إلى  العرش كحلقة ملقاة في فلاة، بالنسبة لسائر الأرض، وخص الله العرش بالذكر،  لعظمته، ولأنه أخص المخلوقات بالقرب منه تعالى، وهذا على قراءة الجر، يكون "  المجيد " نعتاً للعرش، وأما على قراءة الرفع، فإنَّ المجيد نعتٌ لله،  والمجد سعة الأوصاف وعظمتها. { فَعَّالٌ لِّمَا يُرِيدُ } أي: مهما أراد  شيئاً فعله، إذا أراد شيئاً قال له كن فيكون، وليس أحد فعالاً لما يريد إلا  الله. فإن المخلوقات، ولو أرادت شيئاً، فإنه لا بدّ لإرادتها من معاون  وممانع، والله لا معاون لإرادته، ولا ممانع له مما أراد. ثم ذكر من أفعاله  الدالة على صدق ما جاءت به رسله، فقال: { هَلُ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ ٱلْجُنُودِ *  فِرْعَوْنَ وَثَمُودَ } وكيف كذبوا المرسلين، فجعلهم الله من المهلكين. {  بَلِ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ فِي تَكْذِيبٍ } أي: لا يزالون مستمرين على  التكذيب والعناد، لا تنفع فيهم الآيات، ولا تُجدي لديهم العظات، {  وَٱللَّهُ مِن وَرَآئِهِمْ مُّحِيطٌ } أي: قد أحاط بهم علماً وقدرة، كقوله:*{ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِٱلْمِرْصَاد  ِ }* [الفجر:  14] ففيه الوعيد الشديد للكافرين، من عقوبة من هم في قبضته، وتحت تدبيره. {  بَلْ هُوَ قُرْآنٌ مَّجِيدٌ } أي: وسيع المعاني عظيمها، كثير الخير  والعلم، { فِي لَوْحٍ مَّحْفُوظٍ } من التغيير والزيادة والنقص، ومحفوظ من  الشياطين، وهو: اللوح المحفوظ الذي قد أثبت الله فيه كل شيء. وهذا يدل على  جلالة القرآن وجزالته، ورفعة قدره عند الله تعالى، والله أعلم.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (627) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الطارق)
من (1)الى (17)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الطارق
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالسَّمَاءِ وَالطَّارِقِ	(1) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الطَّارِقُ	(2) النَّجْمُ الثَّاقِبُ	(3) إِنْ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ لَمَّا عَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ	(4) فَلْيَنْظُرِ الْإِنْسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ	(5) خُلِقَ مِنْ مَاءٍ دَافِقٍ	(6) يَخْرُجُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الصُّلْبِ وَالتَّرَائِبِ	(7) إِنَّهُ عَلَى رَجْعِهِ لَقَادِرٌ	(8) يَوْمَ تُبْلَى السَّرَائِرُ	(9) فَمَا لَهُ مِنْ قُوَّةٍ وَلَا نَاصِرٍ	(10) وَالسَّمَاءِ ذَاتِ الرَّجْعِ	(11) وَالْأَرْضِ ذَاتِ الصَّدْعِ	(12) إِنَّهُ لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ	(13) وَمَا هُوَ بِالْهَزْلِ	(14) إِنَّهُمْ يَكِيدُونَ كَيْدًا	(15) وَأَكِيدُ كَيْدًا	(16) فَمَهِّلِ الْكَافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْدًا	(17) 


يقول [الله] تعالى: {  وَٱلسَّمَآءِ وَٱلطَّارِقِ }. ثم فسر الطارق بقوله: { ٱلنَّجْمُ ٱلثَّاقِبُ  } أي: المضيء، الذي يثقب نوره، فيخرق السماوات [فينفذ حتى يرى في الأرض]،  والصحيح أنه اسم جنس يشمل سائر النجوم الثواقب. وقد قيل: إنه " زحل " الذي  يخرق السماوات السبع وينفذ فيها فيرى منها. وسمي طارقاً، لأنه يطرق ليلاً،  والمقسم عليه قوله: { إِن كُلُّ نَفْسٍ لَّمَّا عَلَيْهَا حَافِظٌ } يحفظ  عليها أعمالها الصالحة والسيئة، وستجازى بعملها المحفوظ عليها، {  فَلْيَنظُرِ ٱلإِنسَانُ مِمَّ خُلِقَ } أي: فليتدبر خلقته ومبدأه، فإنه  مخلوق { مِن مَّآءٍ دَافِقٍ } وهو: المني الذي { يَخْرُجُ مِن بَيْنِ  ٱلصُّلْبِ وَٱلتَّرَآئِبِ } يحتمل أنه من بين صلب الرجل وترائب المرأة، وهي  ثدياها. ويحتمل أن المراد المني الدافق، وهو مني الرجل، وأن محله الذي  يخرج منه ما بين صلبه وترائبه، ولعل هذا أولى، فإنه إنما وصف الله به الماء  الدافق، والذي يحس [به] ويشاهد دفقه، هو مني الرجل، وكذلك لفظ الترائب  فإنها تستعمل في الرجل، فإن الترائب للرجل، بمنزلة الثديين للأنثى، فلو  أريدت الأنثى، لقال: " من بين الصلب والثديين " ، ونحو ذلك، والله أعلم.  فالذي أوجد الإنسان من ماء دافق، يخرج من هذا الموضع الصعب، قادر على رجعه  في الآخرة، وإعادته للبعث، والنشور [والجزاء]، وقد قيل: إن معناه، أن الله  على رجع الماء المدفوق في الصلب لقادر، وهذا - وإن كان المعنى صحيحاً -  فليس هو المراد من الآية، ولهذا قال بعده: { يَوْمَ تُبْلَىٰ ٱلسَّرَآئِرُ }  أي: تختبر سرائر الصدور، ويظهر ما كان في القلوب من خير وشر على صفحات  الوجوه قال تعالى:*{ يَوْمَ تَبْيَضُّ وُجُوهٌ وَتَسْوَدُّ وُجُوهٌ }* [آل  عمران: 106] ففي الدنيا، تنكتم كثير من الأمور، ولا تظهر عياناً للناس،  وأما في القيامة، فيظهر برُّ الأبرار، وفجور الفجار، وتصير الأمور علانية، {  فَمَا لَهُ مِن قُوَّةٍ } يدفع بها عن نفسه، { وَلاَ نَاصِرٍ } خارجي  ينتصر به، فهذا القَسَمُ على حالة العاملين وقت عملهم وعند جزائهم. ثم أقسم  قسماً ثانياً على صحة القرآن، فقال: { وَٱلسَّمَآءِ ذَاتِ ٱلرَّجْعِ *  وَٱلأَرْضِ ذَاتِ ٱلصَّدْعِ } أي: ترجع السماء بالمطر كل عام، وتنصدع الأرض  للنبات، فيعيش بذلك الآدميون والبهائم، وترجع السماء أيضاً بالأقدار  والشؤون الإلهية كل وقت، وتنصدع الأرض عن الأموات، { إِنَّهُ } أي: القرآن {  لَقَوْلٌ فَصْلٌ } أي: حق وصدق بَيّنٌ واضح. { وَمَا هوَ بِٱلْهَزْلِ }  أي: جد ليس بالهزل، وهو القول الذي يفصل بين الطوائف والمقالات، وتنفصل به  الخصومات. { إِنَّهُمْ } أي: المكذبين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، وللقرآن {  يَكِيدُونَ كَيْداً } ليدفعوا بكيدهم الحق، ويؤيدوا الباطل، { وَأَكِيدُ  كَيْداً } لإظهار الحق، ولو كره الكافرون، ولدفع ما جاؤوا به من الباطل،  ويعلم بهذا من الغالب، فإن الآدمي أضعف وأحقر من أن يغالب القوي العليم في  كيده، { فَمَهِّلِ ٱلْكَافِرِينَ أَمْهِلْهُمْ رُوَيْداً } أي: قليلاً،  فسيعلمون عاقبة أمرهم، حين ينزل بهم العقاب.
سورة الأعلى
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

سَبِّحِ اسْمَ رَبِّكَ الْأَعْلَى	(1) الَّذِي خَلَقَ فَسَوَّى	(2) وَالَّذِي قَدَّرَ فَهَدَى	(3) وَالَّذِي أَخْرَجَ الْمَرْعَى	(4) فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَاءً أَحْوَى	(5) سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلَا تَنْسَى	(6) إِلَّا مَا شَاءَ اللَّهُ إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ الْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَى	(7) وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَى	(8) فَذَكِّرْ إِنْ نَفَعَتِ الذِّكْرَى	(9) سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَنْ يَخْشَى	(10) وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَ  ا الْأَشْقَى	(11) الَّذِي يَصْلَى النَّارَ الْكُبْرَى	(12) ثُمَّ لَا يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلَا يَحْيَى	(13) قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ تَزَكَّى	(14) وَذَكَرَ اسْمَ رَبِّهِ فَصَلَّى	(15) بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ الْحَيَاةَ الدُّنْيَا	(16) وَالْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَى	(17) إِنَّ هَذَا لَفِي الصُّحُفِ الْأُولَى	(18) صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ وَمُوسَى	(19) 


يأمر تعالى بتسبيحه  المتضمن لذكره وعبادته، والخضوع لجلاله، والاستكانة لعظمته، وأن يكون  تسبيحاً، يليق بعظمة الله تعالى، بأن تذكر أسماؤه الحسنى العالية على كل  اسم بمعناها الحسن العظيم، وتذكر أفعاله التي منها أنه خلق المخلوقات  فسواها، أي: أتقنها وأحسن خلقها، { وَٱلَّذِي قَدَّرَ } تقديراً، تتبعه  جميع المقدرات { فَهَدَىٰ } إلى ذلك جميع المخلوقات. وهذه الهداية العامة،  التي مضمونها أنه هدى كل مخلوق لمصلحته، وتذكر فيها نعمه الدنيوية، ولهذا  قال فيها: { وَٱلَّذِيۤ أَخْرَجَ ٱلْمَرْعَىٰ } أي: أنزل من السماء ماءً  فأنبت به أنواع النبات والعشب الكثير، فرتع فيها الناس والبهائم وكل حيوان،  ثم بعد أن استكمل ما قدر له من الشباب، ألوى نباته، وصَوَّح عشبه، {  فَجَعَلَهُ غُثَآءً أَحْوَىٰ } أي: أسود أي: جعله هشيماً رميماً، ويذكر  فيها نعمه الدينية، ولهذا امتن الله بأصلها ومنشئها، وهو القرآن، فقال: {  سَنُقْرِئُكَ فَلاَ تَنسَىٰ } أي: سنحفظ ما أوحينا إليك من الكتاب، ونوعيه  قلبك، فلا تنسى منه شيئاً، وهذه بشارة كبيرة من الله لعبده ورسوله محمد صلى  الله عليه وسلم، أن الله سيعلمه علماً لا ينساه، { إِلاَّ مَا شَآءَ  ٱللَّهُ } مما اقتضت حكمته أن ينسيكه لمصلحة بالغة، { إِنَّهُ يَعْلَمُ  ٱلْجَهْرَ وَمَا يَخْفَىٰ } ومن ذلك أنه يعلم ما يصلح عباده أي: فلذلك  يُشرع ما أراد، ويحكم بما يريد، { وَنُيَسِّرُكَ لِلْيُسْرَىٰ } وهذه أيضاً  بشارة كبيرة، أن الله ييسر رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم لليسرى في جميع  أموره، ويجعل شرعه ودينه يسراً. { فَذَكِّرْ } بشرع الله وآياته { إِن  نَّفَعَتِ ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ } أي: ما دامت الذكرى مقبولة، والموعظة مسموعة، سواء  حصل من الذكرى جميع المقصود أو بعضه. ومفهوم الآية أنه إن لم تنفع الذكرى،  بأن كان التذكير يزيد في الشر، أو ينقص من الخير، لم تكن الذكرى مأموراً  بها، بل منهياً عنها، فالذكرى ينقسم الناس فيها قسمين: منتفعون وغير  منتفعين. فأما المنتفعون، فقد ذكرهم بقوله: { سَيَذَّكَّرُ مَن يَخْشَىٰ }  الله تعالى، فإن خشية الله تعالى، وعلمه بأن سيجازيه على أعماله، توجب  للعبد الانكفاف عن المعاصي والسعي في الخيرات. وأما غير المنتفعين، فذكرهم  بقوله: { وَيَتَجَنَّبُهَ  ا ٱلأَشْقَى * ٱلَّذِى يَصْلَى ٱلنَّارَ  ٱلْكُبْرَىٰ } وهي النار الموقدة، التي تطلع على الأفئدة، { ثُمَّ لاَ  يَمُوتُ فِيهَا وَلاَ يَحْيَا } أي: يعذب عذاباً أليماً، من غير راحة ولا  استراحة، حتى إنهم يتمنون الموت فلا يحصل لهم، كما قال تعالى:*{ لاَ يُقْضَىٰ عَلَيْهِمْ فَيَمُوتُواْ وَلاَ يُخَفَّفُ عَنْهُمْ مِّنْ عَذَابِهَا }* [فاطر:  36]. { قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن تَزَكَّىٰ } أي: قد فاز وربح من طهر نفسه  ونقَّاها من الشرك والظلم ومساوئ الأخلاق، { وَذَكَرَ ٱسْمَ رَبِّهِ  فَصَلَّىٰ } أي: اتصف بذكر الله، وانصبغ به قلبه، فأوجب له ذلك العمل بما  يرضي الله، خصوصاً الصلاة، التي هي ميزان الإيمان، فهذا معنى الآية  الكريمة، وأما من فسر قوله { تَزَكَّىٰ } بمعني أخرج زكاة الفطر، وذكر اسم  ربه فصلى، أنه صلاة العيد، فإنه وإن كان داخلاً في اللفظ وبعض جزئياته،  فليس هو المعنى وحده.

{ بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ  ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلدُّنْيَا } أي: تقدمونها على الآخرة، وتختارون نعيمها المنغص  المكدر الزائل على الآخرة، [ { وَٱلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَىٰ } ] وللآخرة  خير من الدنيا في كل وصف مطلوب، وأبقى لكونها دار خلد وبقاء وصفاء، والدنيا  دار فناء، فالمؤمن العاقل لا يختار الأردأ على الأجود، ولا يبيع لذة ساعة،  بترحة الأبد، فحب الدنيا وإيثارها على الآخرة رأس كل خطيئة، { إِنَّ  هَـٰذَا } المذكور لكم في هذه السورة المباركة، من الأوامر الحسنة،  والأخبار المستحسنة { لَفِي ٱلصُّحُفِ ٱلأُولَىٰ * صُحُفِ إِبْرَاهِيمَ  وَمُوسَىٰ } اللذين هما أشرف المرسلين، سوى النبي محمد صلى الله وسلم عليه  وسلم. فهذه أوامر في كل شريعة، لكونها عائدة إلى مصالح الدارين، وهي مصالح  في كل زمان ومكان.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (628) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الغاشية)
من (1)الى (26)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الغاشية
*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

هَلْ أَتَاكَ حَدِيثُ الْغَاشِيَةِ    (1) وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ    (2) عَامِلَةٌ نَاصِبَةٌ    (3) تَصْلَى نَارًا حَامِيَةً    (4) تُسْقَى مِنْ عَيْنٍ آنِيَةٍ    (5) لَيْسَ لَهُمْ طَعَامٌ إِلَّا مِنْ ضَرِيعٍ    (6) لَا يُسْمِنُ وَلَا يُغْنِي مِنْ جُوعٍ    (7) وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ نَاعِمَةٌ    (8) لِسَعْيِهَا رَاضِيَةٌ    (9) فِي جَنَّةٍ عَالِيَةٍ    (10) لَا تَسْمَعُ فِيهَا لَاغِيَةً    (11) فِيهَا عَيْنٌ جَارِيَةٌ    (12) فِيهَا سُرُرٌ مَرْفُوعَةٌ    (13) وَأَكْوَابٌ مَوْضُوعَةٌ    (14) وَنَمَارِقُ مَصْفُوفَةٌ    (15) وَزَرَابِيُّ مَبْثُوثَةٌ    (16)
يذكر  تعالى أحوال يوم القيامة وما فيها من الأهوال الطامَّة، وأنها تغشى  الخلائق بشدائدها، فيجازون بأعمالهم، ويتميزون [إلى] فريقين: فريقاً في  الجنة، وفريقاً في السعير. فأخبر عن وصف كلا الفريقين، فقال في [وصف] أهل  النار: { وُجُوهٌ يَوْمَئِذٍ } أي: يوم القيامة { خَاشِعَةٌ } من الذل  والفضيحة والخزي. { عَامِلَةٌ نَّاصِبَةٌ } أي: تاعبة في العذاب، تُجرُّ  على وجوهها، وتغشى وجوههم النار. ويحتمل أن المراد [بقوله:] { وُجُوهٌ  يَوْمَئِذٍ خَاشِعَةٌ * عَامِلَةٌ نَّاصِبَةٌ } في الدنيا لكونهم في الدنيا  أهل عبادات وعمل، ولكنه لما عدم شرطه وهو الإيمان، صار يوم القيامة هباءً  منثوراً، وهذا الاحتمال وإن كان صحيحاً من حيث المعنى، فلا يدل عليه سياق  الكلام، بل الصواب المقطوع به هو الاحتمال الأول، لأنه قيده بالظرف، وهو  يوم القيامة، ولأن المقصود هنا بيان وصف أهل النار عموماً، وذلك الاحتمال  جزء قليل من أهل النار بالنسبة إلى أهلها ولأن الكلام في بيان حال الناس  عند غشيان الغاشية، فليس فيه تعرض لأحوالهم في الدنيا. وقوله: { تَصْلَىٰ  نَاراً حَامِيَةً } أي: شديداً حرها، تحيط بهم من كل مكان، { تُسْقَىٰ مِنْ  عَيْنٍ آنِيَةٍ } أي: حارة شديدة الحرارة*{ وَإِن يَسْتَغِيثُواْ يُغَاثُواْ بِمَآءٍ كَٱلْمُهْلِ يَشْوِي ٱلْوجُوهَ }* [الكهف:  29] فهذا شرابهم. وأما طعامهم فـ { لَّيْسَ لَهُمْ طَعَامٌ إِلاَّ مِن  ضَرِيعٍ * لاَّ يُسْمِنُ وَلاَ يُغْنِي مِن جُوعٍ } وذلك أن المقصود من  الطعام أحد أمرين: إما أن يسد جوع صاحبه ويزيل عنه ألمه، وإما أن يسمن بدنه  من الهزال، وهذا الطعام ليس فيه شيء من هذين الأمرين، بل هو طعام في غاية  المرارة والنتن والخسة، نسأل الله العافية. وأما أهل الخير، فوجوههم يوم  القيامة { نَّاعِمَةٌ } أي: قد جرت عليهم نضرة النعيم، فنضرت أبدانهم،  واستنارت وجوههم، وسروا غاية السرور، { لِّسَعْيِهَا } الذي قدمته في  الدنيا من الأعمال الصالحة، والإحسان إلى عباد الله، { رَاضِيَةٌ } إذ وجدت  ثوابه مدخراً مضاعفاً، فحمدت عقباه، وحصل لها كل ما تتمناه، وذلك أنها {  فِي جَنَّةٍ } جامعة لأنواع النعيم كلها، { عَالِيَةٍ } في محلها ومنازلها،  فمحلها في أعلى عليين، ومنازلها مساكن عالية، لها غرف ومن فوق الغرف غرف  مبنية يشرفون منها على ما أعد الله لهم من الكرامة.*{ قُطُوفُهَا دَانِيَةٌ }* [الحاقة:  23] أي: كثيرة الفواكه اللذيذة، المثمرة بالثمار الحسنة، السهلة التناول،  بحيث ينالونها على أي حال كانوا، لا يحتاجون أن يصعدوا شجرة، أو يستعصي  عليهم منها ثمرة. { لاَّ تَسْمَعُ فِيهَا } أي: الجنة { لاَغِيَةً } أي:  كلمة لغو وباطل، فضلاً عن الكلام المحرم، بل كلامهم كلام حسن [نافع] مشتمل  على ذكر الله تعالى، وذكر نعمه المتواترة عليهم، و[على] الآداب المستحسنة  بين المتعاشرين، الذي يسر القلوب، ويشرح الصدور. { فِيهَا عَيْنٌ جَارِيَةٌ  } وهذا اسم جنس أي: فيها العيون الجارية التي يفجرونها ويصرفونها كيف  شاؤوا، وأنَّى أرادوا. { فِيهَا سُرُرٌ مَّرْفُوعَةٌ } و " السرر " جمع "  سرير " ، وهي المجالس المرتفعة في ذاتها، وبما عليها من الفرش اللينة  الوطيئة. { وَأَكْوَابٌ مَّوْضُوعَةٌ } أي: أوانٍ ممتلئة من أنواع الأشربة  اللذيذة، قد وضعت بين أيديهم، وأعدت لهم، وصارت تحت طلبهم واختيارهم، يطوف  بها عليهم الولدان المخلدون. { وَنَمَارِقُ مَصْفُوفَةٌ } أي: وسائد من  الحرير والاستبرق وغيرهما مما لا يعلمه إلا الله، قد صفت للجلوس والاتكاء  عليها، وقد أريحوا عن أن يضعوها، و يَصُفُّوها بأنفسهم. { وَزَرَابِيُّ  مَبْثُوثَةٌ } والزرابي [هي:] البسط الحسان، مبثوثة أي: مملوءة بها مجالسهم  من كل جانب.
أَفَلَا يَنْظُرُونَ إِلَى الْإِبِلِ كَيْفَ خُلِقَتْ    (17) وَإِلَى السَّمَاءِ كَيْفَ رُفِعَتْ    (18) وَإِلَى الْجِبَالِ كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ    (19) وَإِلَى الْأَرْضِ كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ    (20) فَذَكِّرْ إِنَّمَا أَنْتَ مُذَكِّرٌ    (21) لَسْتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِمُصَيْطِرٍ    (22) إِلَّا مَنْ تَوَلَّى وَكَفَرَ    (23) فَيُعَذِّبُهُ اللَّهُ الْعَذَابَ الْأَكْبَرَ    (24) إِنَّ إِلَيْنَا إِيَابَهُمْ    (25) ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا حِسَابَهُمْ    (26) 
يقول تعالى حثّاً  للذين لا يصدقون الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، ولغيرهم من الناس، أن يتفكروا  في مخلوقات الله الدالة على توحيده: { أَفَلاَ يَنظُرُونَ إِلَى ٱلإِبْلِ  كَيْفَ خُلِقَتْ } أي: [ألا] ينظرون إلى خلقها البديع، وكيف سخرها الله  للعباد، وذللها لمنافعهم الكثيرة التي يضطرون إليها. { وَإِلَىٰ ٱلْجِبَالِ  كَيْفَ نُصِبَتْ } بهيئة باهرة، حصل بها استقرار الأرض وثباتها عن  الاضطراب، وأودع فيها من المنافع [الجليلة] ما أودع. { وَإِلَى ٱلأَرْضِ  كَيْفَ سُطِحَتْ } أي: مدت مداً واسعاً، وسهلت غاية التسهيل، ليستقر  الخلائق على ظهرها، ويتمكنوا من حرثها وغراسها، والبنيان فيها، وسلوك الطرق  الموصلة إلى أنواع المقاصد فيها. واعلم أن تسطيحها لا ينافي أنها كرة  مستديرة، قد أحاطت الأفلاك فيها من جميع جوانبها، كما دلّ على ذلك النقل  والعقل والحس والمشاهدة، كما هو مذكور معروف عند أكثر الناس، خصوصاً في هذه  الأزمنة، التي وقف الناس على أكثر أرجائها بما أعطاهم الله من الأسباب  المقربة للبعيد، فإن التسطيح إنما ينافي كروية الجسم الصغير جداً، الذي لو  سطح لم يبق له استدارة تذكر. وأما جسم الأرض الذي هو في غاية الكبر والسعة،  فيكون كروياً مسطحاً، ولا يتنافى الأمران، كما يعرف ذلك أرباب الخبرة. {  فَذَكِّرْ إِنَّمَآ أَنتَ مُذَكِّرٌ } أي: ذكِّر الناس وعِظهم، وأنذرهم  وبشرهم، فإنك مبعوث لدعوة الخلق إلى الله وتذكيرهم، ولم تبعث مسيطراً  عليهم، مسلّطاً موكلاً بأعمالهم، فإذا قمت بما عليك، فلا عليك بعد ذلك لوم،  كقوله تعالى:*{ وَمَآ أَنتَ عَلَيْهِمْ بِجَبَّارٍ فَذَكِّرْ بِٱلْقُرْآنِ مَن يَخَافُ وَعِيدِ }* [ق:  45]. وقوله: { إِلاَّ مَن تَوَلَّىٰ وَكَفَرَ } أي: لكن من تولى عن الطاعة  وكفر بالله { فَيُعَذِّبُهُ ٱللَّهُ ٱلْعَذَابَ ٱلأَكْبَرَ } أي: الشديد  الدائم، { إِنَّ إِلَيْنَآ إِيَابَهُمْ } أي: رجوع الخليقة وجمعهم في يوم  القيامة. { ثُمَّ إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا حِسَابَهُمْ } فنحاسبهم على ما عملوا من  خير وشر.
*سورة الفجر

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالْفَجْرِ    (1) وَلَيَالٍ عَشْرٍ    (2) وَالشَّفْعِ وَالْوَتْرِ    (3) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَسْرِ    (4) هَلْ فِي ذَلِكَ قَسَمٌ لِذِي حِجْرٍ    (5) 


الظاهر  أن المقسم به هو المقسم عليه، وذلك جائز مستعمل، إذا كان أمراً ظاهراً  مُهِّماً، وهو كذلك في هذا الموضع. فأقسم تعالى بالفجر، الذي هو آخر الليل  ومقدمة النهار، لما في إدبار الليل وإقبال النهار، من الآيات الدالة على  كمال قدرة الله تعالى، وأنه وحده المدبر لجميع الأمور، الذي لا تنبغي  العبادة إلا له، ويقع في الفجر صلاة فاضلة معظمة، يحسن أن يقسم الله بها،  ولهذا أقسم بعده بالليالي العشر، وهي على الصحيح: ليالي عشر رمضان، أو  [عشر] ذي الحجة، فإنها ليال مشتملة على أيام فاضلة، ويقع فيها من العبادات  والقربات ما لا يقع في غيرها. وفي ليالي عشر رمضان ليلة القدر، التي هي خير  من ألف شهر، وفي نهارها، صيام آخر رمضان الذي هو ركن من أركان الإسلام.  وفي أيام عشر ذي الحجة، الوقوف بعرفة، الذي يغفر الله فيه لعباده مغفرة  يحزن لها الشيطان، فما رُئِيَ الشيطان أحقر ولا أدحر منه في يوم عرفة، لما  يرى من تَنَزَّل الأملاك والرحمة من الله لعباده، ويقع فيها كثير من أفعال  الحج والعمرة، وهذه أشياء معظمة، مستحقة لأن يقسم الله بها. { وَٱلَّيلِ  إِذَا يَسْرِ } أي: وقت سريانه وإرخائه ظلامه على العباد، فيسكنون  ويستريحون ويطمئنون، رحمةً منه تعالى وحكمة. { هَلْ فِي ذَلِكَ } المذكور {  قَسَمٌ لِّذِى حِجْرٍ } أي: [لذي] عقل؟ نعم، بعض ذلك يكفي، لمن كان له قلب  أو ألقى السمع وهو شهيد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (629) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الفجر)
من (6)الى (30)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الفجر

*
أَلَمْ تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِعَادٍ	(6)  إِرَمَ ذَاتِ الْعِمَادِ	(7) الَّتِي لَمْ يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا فِي  الْبِلَادِ	(8) وَثَمُودَ الَّذِينَ جَابُوا الصَّخْرَ بِالْوَادِ	(9)  وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِي الْأَوْتَادِ	(10) الَّذِينَ طَغَوْا فِي الْبِلَادِ	(11)  فَأَكْثَرُوا فِيهَا الْفَسَادَ	(12) فَصَبَّ عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّكَ سَوْطَ  عَذَابٍ	(13) إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِالْمِرْصَاد  ِ	(14) 
يقول تعالى: { أَلَمْ  تَرَ } بقلبك وبصيرتك كيف  فُعِلَ بهذه الأمم الطاغية، وهي { إِرَمَ }  القبيلة المعروفة في اليمن {  ذَاتِ ٱلْعِمَادِ } أي: القوة الشديدة، والعتو  والتجبر، { ٱلَّتِي لَمْ  يُخْلَقْ مِثْلُهَا } أي: مثل عاد { فِي  ٱلْبِلاَدِ } أي: في جميع البلدان  [في القوة والشدة]، كما قال لهم نبيهم  هود عليه السلام:*{ وَٱذكُرُوۤاْ   إِذْ جَعَلَكُمْ خُلَفَآءَ مِن بَعْدِ قَوْمِ نُوحٍ وَزَادَكُمْ فِي   ٱلْخَلْقِ بَصْطَةً فَٱذْكُرُوۤاْ ءَالآءَ ٱللَّهِ لَعَلَّكُمْ تُفْلِحُونَ }* [الأعراف:   69]. { وَثَمُودَ ٱلَّذِينَ جَابُواْ ٱلصَّخْرَ بِٱلْوَادِ } أي: وادي   القرى، نحتوا بقوتهم الصخور، فاتخذوها مساكن، { وَفِرْعَوْنَ ذِى   ٱلأَوْتَادِ } أي: [ذي] الجنود الذين ثبتوا ملكه، كما تثبت الأوتاد ما يراد   إمساكه بها، { ٱلَّذِينَ طَغَوْاْ فِي ٱلْبِلاَدِ } هذا الوصف عائد إلى   عاد وثمود وفرعون ومن تبعهم، فإنهم طغوا في بلاد الله، وآذوا عباد الله، في   دينهم ودنياهم، ولهذا قال: { فَأَكْثَرُواْ فِيهَا ٱلْفَسَادَ } وهو  العمل  بالكفر وشُعَبِه، من جميع أجناس المعاصي، وسعوا في محاربة الرسل وصد  الناس  عن سبيل الله، فلما بلغوا من العتو ما هو موجب لهلاكهم، أرسل الله  عليهم  من عذابه ذنوباً وسوط عذاب، { إِنَّ رَبَّكَ لَبِٱلْمِرْصَاد  ِ } لمن  عصاه  يمهله قليلاً، ثم يأخذه أخذ عزيزٍ مقتدر.
فَأَمَّا الْإِنْسَانُ إِذَا مَا ابْتَلَاهُ  رَبُّهُ فَأَكْرَمَهُ وَنَعَّمَهُ فَيَقُولُ رَبِّي أَكْرَمَنِ	(15)  وَأَمَّا إِذَا مَا ابْتَلَاهُ فَقَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقَهُ فَيَقُولُ  رَبِّي أَهَانَنِ	(16) كَلَّا بَلْ لَا تُكْرِمُونَ الْيَتِيمَ	(17) وَلَا  تَحَاضُّونَ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ	(18) وَتَأْكُلُونَ التُّرَاثَ  أَكْلًا لَمًّا	(19) وَتُحِبُّونَ الْمَالَ حُبًّا جَمًّا	(20) 
يخبر تعالى عن طبيعة  الإنسان من حيث هو، وأنه جاهل  ظالم، لا علم له بالعواقب، يظن الحالة التي  تقع فيه تستمر ولا تزول، ويظن  أن إكرام الله في الدنيا وإنعامه عليه يدل  على كرامته عنده وقربه منه،  وأنه إذا { قَدَرَ عَلَيْهِ رِزْقَهُ } أي:  ضيّقه، فصار يقدر قوته لا يفضل  منه، أن هذا إهانة من الله له، فرد الله  عليه هذا الحسبان: بقوله {  كَلاَّ } أي: ليس كل من نَعَّمْتُه في الدنيا  فهو كريم عليّ، ولا كل من  قدرت عليه رزقه فهو مهان لديّ، وإنما الغنى  والفقر، والسعة والضيق،  ابتلاءً من الله، وامتحان يمتحن به العباد، ليرى من  يقوم له بالشكر  والصبر، فيثيبه على ذلك الثواب الجزيل، ممن ليس كذلك  فينقله إلى العذاب  الوبيل. وأيضاً، فإن وقوف همة العبد عند مراد نفسه فقط،  من ضعف الهمة،  ولهذا لامهم الله على عدم اهتمامهم بأحوال الخلق المحتاجين،  فقال: {  كَلاَّ بَل لاَّ تُكْرِمُونَ ٱلْيَتِيمَ } الذي فقد أباه وكاسبه،  واحتاج  إلى جبر خاطره والإحسان إليه. فأنتم لا تكرمونه بل تهينونه، وهذا  يدل على  عدم الرحمة في قلوبكم، وعدم الرغبة في الخير. { وَلاَ تَحَآضُّونَ  عَلَىٰ  طَعَامِ ٱلْمِسْكِينِ } أي: لا يحض بعضكم بعضاً على إطعام المحاويج  من  المساكين والفقراء، وذلك لأجل الشح على الدنيا ومحبتها الشديدة المتمكنة   من القلوب، ولهذا قال: { وَتَأْكُلُونَ ٱلتُّرَاثَ } أي: المال المخلف {   أَكْلاً لَّمّاً } أي: ذريعاً، لا تبقون على شيء منه. { وَتُحِبُّونَ   ٱلْمَالَ حُبّاً جَمّاً } أي: كثيراً شديداً، وهذا كقوله تعالى:*{ بَلْ تُؤْثِرُونَ ٱلْحَيَاةَ ٱلدُّنْيَا * وَٱلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ وَأَبْقَىٰ }* [الأعلى: 16-17]*{ كَلاَّ بَلْ تُحِبُّونَ ٱلْعَاجِلَةَ * وَتَذَرُونَ ٱلآخِرَةَ }* [القيامة: 20-21].
 كَلَّا إِذَا دُكَّتِ الْأَرْضُ دَكًّا  دَكًّا	(21) وَجَاءَ رَبُّكَ وَالْمَلَكُ صَفًّا صَفًّا	(22) وَجِيءَ  يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ يَوْمَئِذٍ يَتَذَكَّرُ الْإِنْسَانُ وَأَنَّى لَهُ  الذِّكْرَى	(23) يَقُولُ يَا لَيْتَنِي قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي	(24)  فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لَا يُعَذِّبُ عَذَابَهُ أَحَدٌ	(25) وَلَا يُوثِقُ وَثَاقَهُ  أَحَدٌ	(26) يَا أَيَّتُهَا النَّفْسُ الْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ	(27) ارْجِعِي  إِلَى رَبِّكِ رَاضِيَةً مَرْضِيَّةً	(28) فَادْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي	(29)  وَادْخُلِي جَنَّتِي	(30) 
{ كَلاَّ } أي: ليس  [كل] ما أحببتم من الأموال،  وتنافستم فيه من اللذات، بباقٍ لكم، بل أمامكم  يوم عظيم، وهول جسيم، تدك  فيه الأرض والجبال وما عليها حتى تجعل قاعاً  صفصفاً لا عوج فيه ولا أمت.  ويجيء الله تعالى لفصل القضاء بين عباده في ظلل  من الغمام، وتجيء الملائكة  الكرام، أهل السماوات كلهم، صفاً صفاً أي: صفاً  بعد صف، كل سماء يجيء  ملائكتها صفاً، يحيطون بمن دونهم من الخلق، وهذه  الصفوف صفوف خضوع وذل  للملك الجبار، { وَجِيۤءَ يَوْمَئِذٍ بِجَهَنَّمَ }  تقودها الملائكة  بالسلاسل. فإذا وقعت هذه الأمور فـ { يَوْمَئِذٍ  يَتَذَكَّرُ ٱلإِنسَانُ }  ما قدمه من خير وشر. { وَأَنَّىٰ لَهُ  ٱلذِّكْرَىٰ } فقد فات أوانها،  وذهب زمانها، يقول متحسراً على ما فرط في  جنب الله: { يٰلَيْتَنِي  قَدَّمْتُ لِحَيَاتِي } الدائمة الباقية، عملاً  صالحاً، كما قال تعالى:*{ يَقُولُ يٰلَيْتَنِي ٱتَّخَذْتُ مَعَ ٱلرَّسُولِ سَبِيلاً * يَٰوَيْلَتَىٰ لَيْتَنِي لَمْ أَتَّخِذْ فُلاَناً خَلِيلاً }* [الفرقان:   27-28]. وفي الآية دليل على أن الحياة التي ينبغي السعي في أصلها  وكمالها،  وفي تتميم لذّاتها، هي الحياة في دار القرار، فإنها دار الخلد  والبقاء، {  فَيَوْمَئِذٍ لاَّ يُعَذِّبُ عَذَابَهُ أَحَدٌ } لمن أهمل ذلك  اليوم ونسي  العمل له، { وَلاَ يُوثِقُ وَثَاقَهُ أَحَدٌ } فإنهم يقرنون  بسلاسل من نار،  ويسحبون على وجوههم في الحميم، ثم في النار يسجرون، فهذا  جزاء المجرمين،  وأما من اطمأن إلى الله وآمن به وصدق رسله، فيقال له: {  يٰأَيَّتُهَا  ٱلنَّفْسُ ٱلْمُطْمَئِنَّة  ُ } إلى ذكر الله، الساكنة [إلى]  حبه، التي قرت  عينها بالله. { ٱرْجِعِي إِلَىٰ رَبِّكِ } الذي رباك  بنعمته، وأسدى عليك من  إحسانه ما صرت به من أوليائه وأحبابه { رَاضِيَةً  مَّرْضِيَّةً } أي:  راضية عن الله، وعن ما أكرمها به من الثواب، والله قد  رضي عنها. {  فَٱدْخُلِي فِي عِبَادِي * وَٱدْخُلِي جَنَّتِي } وهذا تخاطب  به الروح يوم  القيامة، وتخاطب به حال الموت [والحمد لله رب العالمين].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (630) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة البلد)
من (1)الى (20)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة البلد
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

لَا  أُقْسِمُ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ	(1) وَأَنْتَ حِلٌّ بِهَذَا الْبَلَدِ	(2)  وَوَالِدٍ وَمَا وَلَدَ	(3) لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي كَبَدٍ	(4)  أَيَحْسَبُ أَنْ لَنْ يَقْدِرَ عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ	(5) يَقُولُ أَهْلَكْتُ  مَالًا لُبَدًا	(6) أَيَحْسَبُ أَنْ لَمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ	(7) أَلَمْ  نَجْعَلْ لَهُ عَيْنَيْنِ	(8) وَلِسَانًا وَشَفَتَيْنِ	(9) وَهَدَيْنَاهُ  النَّجْدَيْنِ	(10) فَلَا اقْتَحَمَ الْعَقَبَةَ	(11) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا  الْعَقَبَةُ	(12) فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ	(13) أَوْ إِطْعَامٌ فِي يَوْمٍ ذِي  مَسْغَبَةٍ	(14) يَتِيمًا ذَا مَقْرَبَةٍ	(15) أَوْ مِسْكِينًا ذَا  مَتْرَبَةٍ	(16) ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنَ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا وَتَوَاصَوْا  بِالصَّبْرِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْمَرْحَمَةِ	(17) أُولَئِكَ أَصْحَابُ  الْمَيْمَنَةِ	(18) وَالَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا بِآيَاتِنَا هُمْ أَصْحَابُ  الْمَشْأَمَةِ	(19) عَلَيْهِمْ نَارٌ مُؤْصَدَةٌ	(20) 

 أقسم  تعالى بهذه  الآيات العظيمة، على النفس المفلحة، وغيرها من النفوس  الفاجرة، فقال: {  وَٱلشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا } أي: نورها، ونفعها الصادر  منها، { وَٱلْقَمَرِ  إِذَا تَلاَهَا } أي: تبعها في المنازل والنور، {  وَٱلنَّهَارِ إِذَا  جَلاَّهَا } أي: جلّى ما على وجه الأرض وأوضحه، {  وَٱللَّيْلِ إِذَا  يَغْشَاهَا } أي: يغشى وجه الأرض، فيكون ما عليها  مظلماً. فتعاقب الظلمة  والضياء، والشمس والقمر، على هذا العالم، بانتظام  وإتقان، وقيام لمصالح  العباد، أكبر دليل على أن الله بكل شيءٍ عليم، وعلى  كل شيءٍ قدير، وأنه  المعبود وحده، الذي كل معبود سواه فباطل. {  وَٱلسَّمَآءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا }  يحتمل أن " ما " موصولة، فيكون الإقسام  بالسماء وبانيها، الذي هو الله  تبارك وتعالى، ويحتمل أنها مصدرية، فيكون  الإقسام بالسماء وبنيانها، الذي  هو غاية ما يقدر من الإحكام والإتقان  والإحسان، ونحو ذلك قوله: {  وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا } أي: مدها ووسعها،  فتمكن الخلق حينئذ من  الانتفاع بها، بجميع وجوه الانتفاع. { وَنَفْسٍ  وَمَا سَوَّاهَا } يحتمل أن  المراد نفس سائر المخلوقات الحيوانية، كما  يؤيد هذا العموم، ويحتمل أن  المراد بالإقسام بنفس الإنسان المكلف، بدليل  ما يأتي بعده. وعلى كُلٍّ،  فالنفس آية كبيرة من آياته التي حقيقةٌ  بالإقسام بها، فإنها في غاية اللطف  والخفة، سريعة التنقل [والحركة]  والتغير والتأثر والانفعالات النفسية، من  الهم، والإرادة، والقصد، والحب،  والبغض، وهي التي لولاها لكان البدن مجرد  تمثال لا فائدة فيه، وتسويتها  على هذا الوجه آية من آيات الله العظيمة.  وقوله: { قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن  زَكَّاهَا } أي: طهر نفسه من الذنوب، ونقاها من  العيوب، ورقَّاها بطاعة  الله، وعلاَّها بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح. {  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَن  دَسَّاهَا } أي: أخفى نفسه الكريمة، التي ليست حقيقة  بقمعها وإخفائها،  بالتدنس بالرذائل، والدنو من العيوب والاقتراف للذنوب،  وترك ما يكملها  وينميها، واستعمال ما يشينها ويدسيها. { كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ  بِطَغْوَاهَآ }  أي: بسبب طغيانها وترفعها عن الحق، وعتوها على رسل الله، {  إِذِ ٱنبَعَثَ  أَشْقَاهَا } أي: أشقى القبيلة، [وهو] " قدار بن سالف "  لعقرها حين  اتفقوا على ذلك، وأمروه فأْتَمر لهم. { فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ  ٱللَّهِ }  صالح عليه السلام محذراً: { نَاقَةَ ٱللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا } أي:  احذروا  عقر ناقة الله، التي جعلها لكم آية عظيمة، ولا تقابلوا نعمة الله  عليكم  بسَقْي لبنها أن تعقروها، فكذبوا نبيهم صالحاً { فَعَقَرُوهَا  فَدَمْدَمَ  عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِذَنبِهِمْ } أي: دمَّر عليهم وعمهم  بعقابه، وأرسل  عليهم الصيحة من فوقهم، والرجفة من تحتهم، فأصبحوا جاثمين  على ركبهم، لا  تجد منهم داعياً ولا مجيباً. { فَسَوَّاهَا } عليهم أي: سوى  بينهم  بالعقوبة { وَلاَ يَخَافُ عُقْبَاهَا } أي: تَبِعَتَها. وكيف يخاف من  هو  قاهر، لا يخرج عن قهره وتصرفه مخلوق، الحكيم في كل ما قضاه وشرعه؟ تمت   ولله الحمد
يقسم تعالى {  بِهَـٰذَا ٱلْبَلَدِ } الأمين، الذي هو  مكة المكرمة، أفضل البلدان على  الإطلاق، خصوصاً وقت حلول الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم فيها، { وَوَالِدٍ  وَمَا وَلَدَ } أي: آدم وذريته. والمقسم عليه  قوله: { لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا  ٱلإِنسَانَ فِي كَبَدٍ } يحتمل أن المراد بذلك  ما يكابده ويقاسيه من  الشدائد في الدنيا، وفي البرزخ، ويوم يقوم الأشهاد،  وأنه ينبغي له أن يسعى  في عمل يريحه من هذه الشدائد، ويوجب له الفرح  والسرور الدائم. وإن لم يفعل،  فإنه لا يزال يكابد العذاب الشديد أبد  الآباد. ويحتمل أن المعنى: لقد  خلقنا الإنسان في أحسن تقويم، وأقوم خلقة،  مقدرٍ على التصرف والأعمال  الشديدة، ومع ذلك، [فإنه] لم يشكر الله على هذه  النعمة [العظيمة]، بل بطر  بالعافية وتجبّر على خالقه، فحسب بجهله وظلمه  أن هذه الحال ستدوم له، وأن  سلطان تصرفه لا ينعزل، ولهذا قال تعالى: {  أَيَحْسَبُ أَن لَّن يَقْدِرَ  عَلَيْهِ أَحَدٌ } ويطغى ويفتخر بما أنفق من  الأموال على شهوات نفسه. فـ {  يَقُولُ أَهْلَكْتُ مَالاً لُّبَداً } أي:  كثيراً، بعضه فوق بعض. وسمى الله  تعالى الإنفاق في الشهوات والمعاصي  إهلاكاً، لأنه لا ينتفع المنفق بما  أنفق، ولا يعود عليه من إنفاقه إلا  الندم والخسار والتعب والقلة، لا كمن  أنفق في مرضاة الله في سبيل الخير،  فإن هذا قد تاجر مع الله، وربح أضعاف  أضعاف ما أنفق. قال الله متوعداً هذا  الذي يفتخر بما أنفق في الشهوات: {  أَيَحْسَبُ أَن لَّمْ يَرَهُ أَحَدٌ }  أي: أيحسب في فعله هذا، أن الله لا  يراه ويحاسبه على الصغير والكبير؟ بل  قد رآه الله، وحفظ عليه أعماله، ووكل  به الكرام الكاتبين، لكل ما عمله من  خير وشر. ثم قرره بنعمه، فقال: {  أَلَمْ نَجْعَل لَّهُ عَيْنَيْنِ *  وَلِسَاناً وَشَفَتَيْنِ } للجمال  والبصر والنطق، وغير ذلك من المنافع  الضرورية فيها، فهذه نعم الدنيا، ثم  قال في نعم الدين: { وَهَدَيْنَاهُ  ٱلنَّجْدَينِ } أي: طريقي الخير والشر،  بيّنا له الهدى من الضلال، والرشد  من الغي. فهذه المنن الجزيلة، تقتضي من  العبد أن يقوم بحقوق الله، ويشكر  الله على نعمه، وأن لا يستعين بها على  معاصيه، ولكن هذا الإنسان لم يفعل  ذلك. { فَلاَ ٱقتَحَمَ ٱلْعَقَبَةَ } أي:  لم يقتحمها ويعبر عليها، لأنه  متبع لشهواته. وهذه العقبة شديدة عليه، ثم  فسر [هذه] العقبة بقوله: {  فَكُّ رَقَبَةٍ } أي: فكها من الرق، بعتقها أو  مساعدتها على أداء كتابتها،  ومن باب أولى فكاك الأسير المسلم عند الكفار. {  أَوْ إِطْعَامٌ فِي  يَوْمٍ ذِي مَسْغَبَةٍ } أي: مجاعةً شديدةً، بأن يطعم  وقت الحاجة أشد  الناس حاجة، { يَتِيماً ذَا مَقْرَبَةٍ } أي: جامعاً بين  كونه يتيماً،  فقيراً ذا قرابة، { أَوْ مِسْكِيناً ذَا مَتْرَبَةٍ } أي: قد  لزق بالتراب  من الحاجة والضرورة، { ثُمَّ كَانَ مِنَ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ }  أي: آمنوا  بقلوبهم بما يجب الإيمان به، وعملوا الصالحات بجوارحهم من كل قول  وفعل  واجب أو مستحب، { وَتَوَاصَوْاْ بِٱلصَّبْرِ } على طاعة الله وعن  معصيته،  وعلى أقدار الله المؤلمة بأن يحث بعضهم بعضاً على الانقياد لذلك،  والإتيان  به كاملاً منشرحاً به الصدر، مطمئنة به النفس.
{ وَتَوَاصَوْاْ  بِٱلْمَرْحَمَةِ } للخلق، من  إعطاء محتاجهم، وتعليم جاهلهم، والقيام بما  يحتاجون إليه من جميع الوجوه،  ومساعدتهم على المصالح الدينية والدنيوية،  وأن يحب لهم ما يحب لنفسه،  ويكره لهم ما يكره لنفسه، أولئك الذين قاموا  بهذه الأوصاف، الذين وفقهم  الله لاقتحام هذه العقبة { أُوْلَـٰئِكَ  أَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَيْمَنَةِ } لأنهم  أدوا ما أمر الله به من حقوقه وحقوق  عباده، وتركوا ما نهوا عنه، وهذا  عنوان السعادة وعلامتها. { وَٱلَّذِينَ  كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا } بأن نبذوا  هذه الأمور وراء ظهورهم، فلم يصدقوا  بالله، [ولا آمنوا به]، ولا عملوا  صالحًا، ولا رحموا عباد الله، {  وَٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ بِآيَاتِنَا هُمْ  أَصْحَابُ ٱلْمَشْأَمَةِ *  عَلَيْهِمْ نَارٌ مُّؤْصَدَةٌ } أي: مغلقة، في  عمد ممددة، قد مدت من  ورائها، لئلا تنفتح أبوابها، حتى يكونوا في ضيق وهمّ  وشدّة [والحمد لله].
*سورة الشمس*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالشَّمْسِ  وَضُحَاهَا	(1) وَالْقَمَرِ إِذَا تَلَاهَا	(2) وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا  جَلَّاهَا	(3) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَاهَا	(4) وَالسَّمَاءِ وَمَا  بَنَاهَا	(5) وَالْأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا	(6) وَنَفْسٍ وَمَا سَوَّاهَا	(7)  فَأَلْهَمَهَا فُجُورَهَا وَتَقْوَاهَا	(8) قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَنْ زَكَّاهَا	 (9) وَقَدْ خَابَ مَنْ دَسَّاهَا	(10) كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ بِطَغْوَاهَا	(11)  إِذِ انْبَعَثَ أَشْقَاهَا	(12) فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ اللَّهِ نَاقَةَ  اللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا	(13) فَكَذَّبُوهُ فَعَقَرُوهَا فَدَمْدَمَ  عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِذَنْبِهِمْ فَسَوَّاهَا	(14) وَلَا يَخَافُ  عُقْبَاهَا	(15) 


أقسم تعالى بهذه  الآيات العظيمة، على النفس المفلحة،  وغيرها من النفوس الفاجرة، فقال: {  وَٱلشَّمْسِ وَضُحَاهَا } أي: نورها،  ونفعها الصادر منها، { وَٱلْقَمَرِ  إِذَا تَلاَهَا } أي: تبعها في المنازل  والنور، { وَٱلنَّهَارِ إِذَا  جَلاَّهَا } أي: جلّى ما على وجه الأرض  وأوضحه، { وَٱللَّيْلِ إِذَا  يَغْشَاهَا } أي: يغشى وجه الأرض، فيكون ما  عليها مظلماً. فتعاقب الظلمة  والضياء، والشمس والقمر، على هذا العالم،  بانتظام وإتقان، وقيام لمصالح  العباد، أكبر دليل على أن الله بكل شيءٍ  عليم، وعلى كل شيءٍ قدير، وأنه  المعبود وحده، الذي كل معبود سواه فباطل. {  وَٱلسَّمَآءِ وَمَا بَنَاهَا }  يحتمل أن " ما " موصولة، فيكون الإقسام  بالسماء وبانيها، الذي هو الله  تبارك وتعالى، ويحتمل أنها مصدرية، فيكون  الإقسام بالسماء وبنيانها، الذي  هو غاية ما يقدر من الإحكام والإتقان  والإحسان، ونحو ذلك قوله: {  وَٱلأَرْضِ وَمَا طَحَاهَا } أي: مدها ووسعها،  فتمكن الخلق حينئذ من  الانتفاع بها، بجميع وجوه الانتفاع. { وَنَفْسٍ  وَمَا سَوَّاهَا } يحتمل أن  المراد نفس سائر المخلوقات الحيوانية، كما  يؤيد هذا العموم، ويحتمل أن  المراد بالإقسام بنفس الإنسان المكلف، بدليل  ما يأتي بعده. وعلى كُلٍّ،  فالنفس آية كبيرة من آياته التي حقيقةٌ  بالإقسام بها، فإنها في غاية اللطف  والخفة، سريعة التنقل [والحركة]  والتغير والتأثر والانفعالات النفسية، من  الهم، والإرادة، والقصد، والحب،  والبغض، وهي التي لولاها لكان البدن مجرد  تمثال لا فائدة فيه، وتسويتها  على هذا الوجه آية من آيات الله العظيمة.  وقوله: { قَدْ أَفْلَحَ مَن  زَكَّاهَا } أي: طهر نفسه من الذنوب، ونقاها من  العيوب، ورقَّاها بطاعة  الله، وعلاَّها بالعلم النافع والعمل الصالح. {  وَقَدْ خَابَ مَن  دَسَّاهَا } أي: أخفى نفسه الكريمة، التي ليست حقيقة  بقمعها وإخفائها،  بالتدنس بالرذائل، والدنو من العيوب والاقتراف للذنوب،  وترك ما يكملها  وينميها، واستعمال ما يشينها ويدسيها. { كَذَّبَتْ ثَمُودُ  بِطَغْوَاهَآ }  أي: بسبب طغيانها وترفعها عن الحق، وعتوها على رسل الله، {  إِذِ ٱنبَعَثَ  أَشْقَاهَا } أي: أشقى القبيلة، [وهو] " قدار بن سالف "  لعقرها حين  اتفقوا على ذلك، وأمروه فأْتَمر لهم. { فَقَالَ لَهُمْ رَسُولُ  ٱللَّهِ }  صالح عليه السلام محذراً: { نَاقَةَ ٱللَّهِ وَسُقْيَاهَا } أي:  احذروا  عقر ناقة الله، التي جعلها لكم آية عظيمة، ولا تقابلوا نعمة الله  عليكم  بسَقْي لبنها أن تعقروها، فكذبوا نبيهم صالحاً { فَعَقَرُوهَا  فَدَمْدَمَ  عَلَيْهِمْ رَبُّهُمْ بِذَنبِهِمْ } أي: دمَّر عليهم وعمهم  بعقابه، وأرسل  عليهم الصيحة من فوقهم، والرجفة من تحتهم، فأصبحوا جاثمين  على ركبهم، لا  تجد منهم داعياً ولا مجيباً. { فَسَوَّاهَا } عليهم أي: سوى  بينهم  بالعقوبة { وَلاَ يَخَافُ عُقْبَاهَا } أي: تَبِعَتَها. وكيف يخاف من  هو  قاهر، لا يخرج عن قهره وتصرفه مخلوق، الحكيم في كل ما قضاه وشرعه؟ تمت   ولله الحمد

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (631) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الليل)
من (1)الى (21)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الليل
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَاللَّيْلِ  إِذَا يَغْشَى	(1) وَالنَّهَارِ إِذَا تَجَلَّى	(2) وَمَا خَلَقَ  الذَّكَرَ وَالْأُنْثَى	(3) إِنَّ سَعْيَكُمْ لَشَتَّى	(4) فَأَمَّا مَنْ  أَعْطَى وَاتَّقَى	(5) وَصَدَّقَ بِالْحُسْنَى	(6) فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ  لِلْيُسْرَى	(7) وَأَمَّا مَنْ بَخِلَ وَاسْتَغْنَى	(8) وَكَذَّبَ  بِالْحُسْنَى	(9) فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْعُسْرَى	(10) وَمَا يُغْنِي عَنْهُ  مَالُهُ إِذَا تَرَدَّى	(11) إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا لَلْهُدَى	(12) وَإِنَّ لَنَا  لَلْآخِرَةَ وَالْأُولَى	(13) فَأَنْذَرْتُكُم  ْ نَارًا تَلَظَّى	(14) لَا  يَصْلَاهَا إِلَّا الْأَشْقَى	(15) الَّذِي كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى	(16)  وَسَيُجَنَّبُهَ  ا الْأَتْقَى	(17) الَّذِي يُؤْتِي مَالَهُ يَتَزَكَّى	(18)  وَمَا لِأَحَدٍ عِنْدَهُ مِنْ نِعْمَةٍ تُجْزَى	(19) إِلَّا ابْتِغَاءَ  وَجْهِ رَبِّهِ الْأَعْلَى	(20) وَلَسَوْفَ يَرْضَى	(21) 


هذا قسم من الله  بالزمان الذي تقع فيه أفعال العباد  على تفاوت أحوالهم، فقال: {  وَٱلْلَّيْلِ إِذَا يَغْشَىٰ } [أي: يعم]  الخلق بظلامه، فيسكن كلٌ إلى  مأواه ومسكنه، ويستريح العباد من الكد  والتعب، { وَٱلنَّهَارِ إِذَا  تَجَلَّىٰ } للخلق، فاستضاؤوا بنوره،  وانتشروا في مصالحهم، { وَمَا خَلَقَ  ٱلذَّكَرَ وَٱلأُنثَىٰ } إن كانت "  ما " موصولة، كان إقساماً بنفسه الكريمة  الموصوفة، بأنه خالق الذكور  والإناث، وإن كانت مصدرية، كان قسماً بخلقه  للذكر والأنثى، وكمال حكمته في  ذلك أن خلق من كل صنف من الحيوانات التي  يريد بقاءها ذكراً وأنثى، ليبقى  النوع ولا يضمحل، وقاد كلاً منهما إلى  الآخر بسلسلة الشهوة، وجعل كلاً  منهما مناسباً للآخر، فتبارك الله أحسن  الخالقين. وقوله: { إِنَّ  سَعْيَكُمْ لَشَتَّىٰ } هذا [هو] المقسم عليه أي:  إن سعيكم أيها المكلفون  لمُتفاوِتٌ تفاوتاً كثيراً، وذلك بحسب تفاوت نفس  الأعمال ومقدارها والنشاط  فيها، وبحسب الغاية المقصودة بتلك الأعمال، هل هو  وجه الله الأعلى  الباقي؟ فيبقى السعي له ببقائه، وينتفع به صاحبه، أم هي  غاية مضمحلة  فانية، فيبطل السعي ببطلانها، ويضمحل باضمحلالها؟ وهذا كل عمل  يقصد به غير  وجه الله تعالى، بهذا الوصف، ولهذا فصَّل الله تعالى العاملين،  ووصف  أعمالهم، فقال: { فَأَمَّا مَنْ أَعْطَىٰ } [أي] ما أمر به من  العبادات  المالية، كالزكوات، والكفارات والنفقات، والصدقات، والإنفاق في  وجوه  الخير، والعبادات البدنية كالصلاة، والصوم ونحوهما. والمركّبة منهما،   كالحج والعمرة [ونحوهما] { وَٱتَّقَىٰ } ما نهي عنه، من المحرمات والمعاصي،   على اختلاف أجناسها. { وَصَدَّقَ بِٱلْحُسْنَىٰ } أي: صدّق بـ " لا إله   إلا الله " وما دلّت عليه، من جميع العقائد الدينية، وما ترتب عليها من   الجزاء الأخروي. { فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْيُسْرَىٰ } أي: نسهل عليه أمره،   ونجعله ميسراً له كل خير، ميسراً له ترك كل شر، لأنه أتى بأسباب التيسير،   فيسر الله له ذلك. { وَأَمَّا مَن بَخِلَ } بما أمر به، فترك الإنفاق   الواجب والمستحب، ولم تسمح نفسه بأداء ما وجب لله، { وَٱسْتَغْنَىٰ } عن   الله، فترك عبوديته جانباً، ولم ير نفسه مفتقرة غاية الافتقار إلى ربها،   الذي لا نجاة لها ولا فوز ولا فلاح، إلا بأن يكون هو محبوبها ومعبودها،   الذي تقصده وتتوجه إليه، { وَكَذَّبَ بِٱلْحُسْنَىٰ } أي: بما أوجب الله   على العباد التصديق به من العقائد الحسنة، { فَسَنُيَسِّرُهُ لِلْعُسْرَىٰ }   أي: للحالة العسرة، والخصال الذميمة، بأن يكون ميسراً للشر أينما كان،   ومقيضاً له أفعال المعاصي، نسأل الله العافية. { وَمَا يُغْنِي عَنْهُ   مَالُهُ } الذي أطغاه واستغنى به، وبخل به إذا هلك ومات، فإنه لا يصحبه إلا   عمله الصالح. وأما ماله [الذي لم يخرج منه الواجب] فإنه يكون وبالاً  عليه،  إذ لم يقدم منه لآخرته شيئاً. { إِنَّ عَلَيْنَا لَلْهُدَىٰ } أي:  إن  الهدى المستقيم طريقه، يوصل إلى الله، ويدني من رضاه، وأما الضلال،  فطرق  مسدودة عن الله، لا توصل صاحبها إلا للعذاب الشديد.
{ وَإِنَّ لَنَا  لَلآخِرَةَ وَٱلأُولَىٰ } ملكاً  وتصرفاً، ليس له فيهما مشارك، فليرغب  الراغبون إليه في الطلب، ولينقطع  رجاؤهم عن المخلوقين، { فَأَنذَرْتُكُمْ  نَاراً تَلَظَّىٰ } أي: تستعر  وتتوقد، { لاَ يَصْلَٰهَآ إِلاَّ ٱلأَشْقَى *  ٱلَّذِي كَذَّبَ } بالخبر {  وَتَوَلَّىٰ } عن الأمر. { وَسَيُجَنَّبُهَ  ا  ٱلأَتْقَى * ٱلَّذِى يُؤْتِي  مَالَهُ يَتَزَكَّىٰ } بأن يكون قصده به تزكية  نفسه، وتطهيرها من الذنوب  والعيوب، قاصداً به وجه الله تعالى، فدل هذا على  أنه إذا تضمن الإنفاق  المستحب ترك واجب، كدين ونفقةٍ ونحوهما، فإنه غير  مشروع، بل تكون عطيته  مردودة عند كثير من العلماء، لأنه لا يتزكى بفعل  مستحب يفوت عليه الواجب. {  وَمَا لأَحَدٍ عِندَهُ مِن نِّعْمَةٍ تُجْزَىٰ }  أي: ليس لأحد من الخلق  على هذا الأتقى نعمة تجزى إلا وقد كافأه بها، وربما  بقي له الفضل والمنّة  على الناس، فتمحض عبداً لله، لأنه رقيق إحسانه وحده،  وأما من بقي عليه  نعمة للناس لم يجزها ويكافئها، فإنه لا بد أن يترك  للناس، ويفعل لهم ما  ينقص [إخلاصه]. وهذه الآية، وإن كانت متناولة لأبي بكر  الصديق رضي الله  عنه، بل قد قيل إنها نزلت في سببه، فإنه - رضي الله عنه -  ما لأحد عنده من  نعمة تجزى، حتى ولا رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم، إلا  نعمة الرسول التي  لا يمكن جزاؤها، وهي [نعمة] الدعوة إلى دين الإسلام،  وتعليم الهدى ودين  الحق، فإن لله ورسوله المنّة على كل أحد، منةٌ لا يمكن  لها جزاء ولا  مقابلة، فإنها متناولة لكل من اتصف بهذا الوصف الفاضل، فلم  يبق لأحد عليه  من الخلق نعمة تجزى، فبقيت أعماله خالصة لوجه الله تعالى.  ولهذا قال: {  إِلاَّ ٱبْتِغَآءَ وَجْهِ رَبِّهِ ٱلأَعْلَىٰ * وَلَسَوْفَ  يَرْضَىٰ } هذا  الأتقى بما يعطيه الله من أنواع الكرامات والمثوبات، والحمد  لله رب  العالمين.
*سورة الضحى*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالضُّحَى 	(1) وَاللَّيْلِ إِذَا سَجَى	(2) مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ وَمَا قَلَى	(3)  وَلَلْآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَكَ مِنَ الْأُولَى	(4) وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ  رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَى	(5) أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيمًا فَآوَى	(6) وَوَجَدَكَ  ضَالًّا فَهَدَى	(7) وَوَجَدَكَ عَائِلًا فَأَغْنَى	(8) فَأَمَّا  الْيَتِيمَ فَلَا تَقْهَرْ	(9) وَأَمَّا السَّائِلَ فَلَا تَنْهَرْ	(10)  وَأَمَّا بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ فَحَدِّثْ	(11) 

أقسم تعالى بالنهار  إذا انتشر ضياؤه بالضحى، وبالليل  إذا سجى وادلهمَّت ظلمته، على اعتناء الله  برسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم  فقال: { مَا وَدَّعَكَ رَبُّكَ } أي: ما تركك  منذ اعتنى بك، ولا أهملك منذ  رباك ورعاك، بل لم يزل يربيك أحسن تربية،  ويعليك درجة بعد درجة. { وَمَا  قَلَىٰ } ك الله أي: ما أبغضك منذ أحبك، فإن  نفي الضد دليل على ثبوت ضده،  والنفي المحض لا يكون مدحاً، إلا إذا تضمن  ثبوت كمال، فهذه حال الرسول صلى  الله عليه وسلم الماضية والحاضرة، أكمل حال  وأتمها، محبة الله له  واستمرارها، وترقيته في درج الكمال، ودوام اعتناء  الله به. وأما حاله  المستقبلة، فقال: { وَلَلآخِرَةُ خَيْرٌ لَّكَ مِنَ  ٱلأُولَىٰ } أي: كل  حالة متأخرة من أحوالك، فإن لها الفضل على الحالة  السابقة. فلم يزل صلى  الله عليه وسلم يصعد في درج المعالي، ويمكن له الله  دينه، وينصره على  أعدائه، ويسدد له أحواله، حتى مات، وقد وصل إلى حال لا  يصل إليها الأولون  والآخرون، من الفضائل والنعم، وقرة العين، وسرور القلب.  ثم بعد ذلك، لا  تسأل عن حاله في الآخرة، من تفاصيل الإكرام، وأنواع  الإنعام، ولهذا قال: {  وَلَسَوْفَ يُعْطِيكَ رَبُّكَ فَتَرْضَىٰ } وهذا أمر  لا يمكن التعبير عنه  بغير هذه العبارة الجامعة الشاملة. ثم امتنَّ عليه  بما يعلمه من أحواله  [الخاصة] فقال: { أَلَمْ يَجِدْكَ يَتِيماً فَآوَىٰ }  أي: وجدك لا أم لك،  ولا أب، بل قد مات أبوه وأمه وهو لا يدبر نفسه، فآواه  الله، وكفّله جده  عبد المطلب، ثم لما مات جده كفله الله عمه أبا طالب، حتى  أيده بنصره  وبالمؤمنين. { وَوَجَدَكَ ضَآلاًّ فَهَدَىٰ } أي: وجدك لا تدري  ما الكتاب  ولا الإيمان، فعلمَّك ما لم تكن تعلم، ووفَّقك لأحسن الأعمال  والأخلاق. {  وَوَجَدَكَ عَآئِلاً } أي: فقيراً { فَأَغْنَىٰ } بما فتح الله  عليك من  البلدان، التي جبيت لك أموالها وخراجها. فالذي أزال عنك هذه  النقائص،  سيزيل عنك كل نقص، والذي أوصلك إلى الغنى، وآواك ونصرك وهداك،  قابِلْ  نعمته بالشكران. [ولهذا قال:] { فَأَمَّا ٱلْيَتِيمَ فَلاَ تَقْهَرْ  } أي:  لا تسيء معاملة اليتيم، ولا يضق صدرك عليه، ولا تنهره، بل أكرمه،  وأعطه  ما تيسر، واصنع به كما تحب أن يصنع بولدك من بعدك. { وَأَمَّا  ٱلسَّآئِلَ  فَلاَ تَنْهَرْ } أي: لا يصدر منك إلى السائل كلام يقتضي رده عن  مطلوبه،  بنهر وشراسة خلق، بل أعطه ما تيسر عندك أو ردّه بمعروف [وإحسان].  وهذا  يدخل فيه السائل للمال، والسائل للعلم، ولهذا كان المعلم مأموراً بحسن   الخلق مع المتعلم، ومباشرته بالإكرام والتحنن عليه، فإن في ذلك معونة له   على مقصده، وإكراماً لمن كان يسعى في نفع العباد والبلاد. { وَأَمَّا   بِنِعْمَةِ رَبِّكَ } [وهذا يشمل] النعم الدينية والدنيوية { فَحَدِّثْ }   أي: أثن على الله بها، وخصصها بالذكر إن كان هناك مصلحة. وإلا فحدث بنعم   الله على الإطلاق، فإن التحدث بنعمة الله داع لشكرها، وموجب لتحبيب القلوب   إلى من أنعم بها، فإن القلوب مجبولة على محبة المحسن.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (632) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الشرح)
من (1)الى (8)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الشرح

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

أَلَمْ  نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ    (1) وَوَضَعْنَا عَنْكَ وِزْرَكَ    (2)  الَّذِي أَنْقَضَ ظَهْرَكَ    (3) وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ    (4)  فَإِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا    (5) إِنَّ مَعَ الْعُسْرِ يُسْرًا     (6) فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَانْصَبْ    (7) وَإِلَى رَبِّكَ فَارْغَبْ    (8) 

 يقول  تعالى - ممتناً  على رسوله -: { أَلَمْ نَشْرَحْ لَكَ صَدْرَكَ } أي:  نوسعه لشرائع الدين  والدعوة إلى الله، والاتصاف بمكارم الأخلاق، والإقبال  على الآخرة، وتسهيل  الخيرات فلم يكن ضيقاً حرجاً، لا يكاد ينقاد لخير، ولا  تكاد تجده منبسطاً. {  وَوَضَعْنَا عَنكَ وِزْرَكَ } أي: ذنبك، {  ظ±لَّذِيغ¤ أَنقَضَ } أي: أثقل {  ظَهْرَكَ } كما قال تعالى:*{ لِّيَغْفِرَ لَكَ ظ±للَّهُ مَا تَقَدَّمَ مِن ذَنبِكَ وَمَا تَأَخَّرَ }* [الفتح:   2]. { وَرَفَعْنَا لَكَ ذِكْرَكَ } أي: أعلينا قدرك، وجعلنا لك الثناء   الحسن العالي، الذي لم يصل إليه أحد من الخلق، فلا يذكر الله إلا ذكر معه   رسوله صلى الله عليه وسلم، كما في الدخول في الإسلام، وفي الأذان والإقامة   والخطب، وغير ذلك من الأمور التي أعلى الله بها ذكر رسوله محمد صلى الله   عليه وسلم. وله في قلوب أمته من المحبة والإجلال والتعظيم ما ليس لأحد   غيره، بعد الله تعالى، فجزاه الله عن أمته أفضل ما جزى نبياً عن أمته.   وقوله: { فَإِنَّ مَعَ ظ±لْعُسْرِ يُسْراً * إِنَّ مَعَ ظ±لْعُسْرِ يُسْراً  }  بشارة عظيمة، أنه كلما وجد عسر وصعوبة، فإن اليسر يقارنه ويصاحبه، حتى  لو  دخل العسر جحر ضب لدخل عليه اليسر، فأخرجه كما قال تعالى:*{ سَيَجْعَلُ ظ±للَّهُ بَعْدَ عُسْرٍ يُسْراً }* [الطلاق: 7] وكما قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم:* " وإن الفرج مع الكرب، وإن مع العسر يسرا ".* وتعريف   " العسر " في الآيتين، يدل على أنه واحد، وتنكير " اليسر " يدل على   تكراره، فلن يغلب عسر يسرين. وفي تعريفه بالألف واللام، الدالة على   الاستغراق والعموم يدل على أن كل عسر - وإن بلغ من الصعوبة ما بلغ - فإنه   في آخره التيسير ملازم له. ثم أمر الله رسوله أصلاً، والمؤمنين تبعاً،   بشكره والقيام بواجب نعمه، فقال: { فَإِذَا فَرَغْتَ فَظ±نصَبْ } أي: إذا   تفرغت من أشغالك، ولم يبق في قلبك ما يعوقه، فاجتهد في العبادة والدعاء. {   وَإِلَىظ° رَبِّكَ } وحده { فَظ±رْغَبْ } أي: أعظم الرغبة في إجابة دعائك   وقبول عباداتك. ولا تكن ممن إذا فرغوا وتفرغوا لعبوا وأعرضوا عن ربهم وعن   ذكره، فتكون من الخاسرين. وقد قيل: إن معنى قوله: فإذا فرغت من الصلاة   وأكملتها، فانصب في الدعاء، وإلى ربك فارغب في سؤال مطالبك. واستدل من قال   بهذا القول، على مشروعية الدعاء والذكر عقب الصلوات المكتوبات، والله أعلم   بذلك تمت ولله الحمد.
*سورة التين*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالتِّينِ  وَالزَّيْتُونِ    (1) وَطُورِ سِينِينَ    (2) وَهَذَا الْبَلَدِ  الْأَمِينِ    (3) لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا الْإِنْسَانَ فِي أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ     (4) ثُمَّ رَدَدْنَاهُ أَسْفَلَ سَافِلِينَ    (5) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ  آمَنُوا وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ فَلَهُمْ أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ مَمْنُونٍ    (6)  فَمَا يُكَذِّبُكَ بَعْدُ بِالدِّينِ    (7) أَلَيْسَ اللَّهُ بِأَحْكَمِ  الْحَاكِمِينَ    (8) 

{ ظ±لتِّينِ } هو التين  المعروف، وكذلك {  ظ±لزَّيْتُونِ } أقسم بهاتين الشجرتين، لكثرة منافع  شجرهما وثمرهما، ولأن  سلطانهما في أرض الشام، محل نبوة عيسى ابن مريم عليه  السلام. { وَطُورِ  سِينِينَ } أي: طور سيناء، محل نبوة موسى صلى الله عليه  وسلم، {  وَهَـظ°ذَا ظ±لْبَلَدِ ظ±لأَمِينِ } وهي مكة المكرمة، محل نبوة محمد  صلى  الله عليه وسلم. فأقسم تعالى بهذه المواضع المقدسة، التي اختارها  وابتعث  منها أفضل النبوات وأشرفها. والمقسم عليه قوله: { لَقَدْ خَلَقْنَا   ظ±لإِنسَانَ فِيغ¤ أَحْسَنِ تَقْوِيمٍ } أي: تام الخلق، متناسب الأعضاء،   منتصب القامة، لم يفقد مما يحتاج إليه ظاهراً أو باطناً شيئاً، ومع هذه   النعم العظيمة، التي ينبغي منه القيام بشكرها، فأكثر الخلق منحرفون عن شكر   المنعم، مشتغلون باللهو واللعب، قد رضوا لأنفسهم بأسافل الأمور، وسفساف   الأخلاق، فردهم الله في أسفل سافلين أي: أسفل النار، موضع العصاة المتمردين   على ربهم، إلاَّ مَنْ منَّ الله عليه بالإيمان والعمل الصالح، والأخلاق   الفاضلة العالية، { فَلَهُمْ } بذلك المنازل العالية، و { أَجْرٌ غَيْرُ   مَمْنُونٍ } أي: غير مقطوع، بل لذاتٌ متوافرة، وأفراح متواترة، ونعم   متكاثرة، في أبد لا يزول، ونعيم لا يحول، أكلها دائم وظلها، { فَمَا   يُكَذِّبُكَ بَعْدُ بِظ±لدِّينِ } أي: أي شيء يكذبك أيها الإنسان بيوم   الجزاء على الأعمال، وقد رأيت من آيات الله الكثيرة ما به يحصل لك اليقين،   ومن نعمه ما يوجب عليك أن لا تكفر بشيء مما أخبرك به، { أَلَيْسَ ظ±للَّهُ   بِأَحْكَمِ ظ±لْحَاكِمِينَ } فهل تقتضي حكمته أن يترك الخلق سدى لا  يؤمرون  ولا ينهون، ولا يُثابون ولا يُعاقبون؟ أم الذي خلق الإنسان أطواراً  بعد  أطوار، وأوصل إليهم من النعم والخير والبر ما لا يحصونه، ورباهم  التربية  الحسنة، لا بد أن يعيدهم إلى دار هي مستقرهم وغايتهم، التي إليها  يقصدون،  ونحوها يؤمون. تمت ولله الحمد.
*سورة العلق*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

اقْرَأْ  بِاسْمِ رَبِّكَ الَّذِي خَلَقَ    (1) خَلَقَ الْإِنْسَانَ مِنْ عَلَقٍ     (2) اقْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ الْأَكْرَمُ    (3) الَّذِي عَلَّمَ بِالْقَلَمِ     (4) عَلَّمَ الْإِنْسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ    (5) كَلَّا إِنَّ  الْإِنْسَانَ لَيَطْغَى    (6) أَنْ رَآهُ اسْتَغْنَى    (7) إِنَّ إِلَى  رَبِّكَ الرُّجْعَى    (8) أَرَأَيْتَ الَّذِي يَنْهَى    (9) عَبْدًا  إِذَا صَلَّى    (10) أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَانَ عَلَى الْهُدَى    (11) أَوْ  أَمَرَ بِالتَّقْوَى    (12) أَرَأَيْتَ إِنْ كَذَّبَ وَتَوَلَّى    (13)  أَلَمْ يَعْلَمْ بِأَنَّ اللَّهَ يَرَى    (14) كَلَّا لَئِنْ لَمْ  يَنْتَهِ لَنَسْفَعًا بِالنَّاصِيَةِ    (15) نَاصِيَةٍ كَاذِبَةٍ  خَاطِئَةٍ    (16) فَلْيَدْعُ نَادِيَهُ    (17) سَنَدْعُ الزَّبَانِيَةَ     (18) كَلَّا لَا تُطِعْهُ وَاسْجُدْ وَاقْتَرِبْ    (19) 

 هذه  السورة أول السور  القرآنية نزولاً على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.  فإنها نزلت عليه في  مبادئ النبوة، إذ كان لا يدري ما الكتاب ولا الإيمان،  فجاءه جبريل عليه  الصلاة والسلام بالرسالة، وأمره أن يقرأ، فامتنع، وقال:* " ما أنا بقارئ "* فلم   يزل به حتى قرأ. فأنزل الله عليه: { ظ±قْرَأْ بِظ±سْمِ رَبِّكَ ظ±لَّذِي   خَلَقَ } عموم الخلق، ثم خص الإنسان، وذكر ابتداء خلقه { مِنْ عَلَقٍ }   فالذي خلق الإنسان واعتنى بتدبيره، لا بد أن يدبره بالأمر والنهي، وذلك   بإرسال الرسول إليهم، وإنزال الكتب عليهم، ولهذا ذكر بعد الأمر بالقراءة،   خلقه للإنسان. ثم قال: { ظ±قْرَأْ وَرَبُّكَ ظ±لأَكْرَمُ } أي: كثير الصفات   واسعها، كثير الكرم والإحسان، واسع الجود، الذي من كرمه أن علم بالعلم. و  {  عَلَّمَ بِظ±لْقَلَمِ * عَلَّمَ ظ±لإِنسَانَ مَا لَمْ يَعْلَمْ } فإنه  تعالى  أخرجه من بطن أمه لا يعلم شيئاً، وجعل له السمع والبصر والفؤاد،  ويسر له  أسباب العلم. فعلمه القرآن، وعلمه الحكمة، وعلمه بالقلم، الذي به  تحفظ  العلوم، وتضبط الحقوق، وتكون رسلاً للناس تنوب مناب خطابهم، فلله  الحمد  والمنة، الذي أنعم على عباده بهذه النعم التي لا يقدرون لها على  جزاءٍ ولا  شكور، ثم منّ عليهم بالغنى وسعة الرزق، ولكن الإنسان - لجهله  وظلمه - إذا  رأى نفسه غنياً، طغى وبغى، وتجبر عن الهدى، ونسي أن إلى ربه  الرجعى، ولم  يخف الجزاء، بل ربما وصلت به الحال أنه يترك الهدى بنفسه،  ويدعو [غيره] إلى  تركه، فينهى عن الصلاة التي هي أفضل أعمال الإيمان. يقول  الله لهذا  المتمرد العاتي: { أَرَأَيْتَ } أيها الناهي للعبد إذا صلى {  إِن كَانَ }  العبد المصلي { عَلَىظ° ظ±لْهُدَىظ° } العلم بالحق والعمل به،  { أَوْ أَمَرَ }  غيره { بِظ±لتَّقْوَىظ° }. فهل يحسن أن ينهى من هذا  وصفه؟ أليس نهيه من أعظم  المحادَّة لله والمحاربة للحق؟ فإن النهي لا  يتوجه إلا لمن هو في نفسه على  غير الهدى، أو كان يأمر غيره بخلاف التقوى. {  أَرَأَيْتَ إِن كَذَّبَ }  الناهي بالحق، { وَتَوَلَّىظ° } عن الأمر، أما  يخاف الله ويخشى عقابه؟ {  أَلَمْ يَعْلَم بِأَنَّ ظ±للَّهَ يَرَىظ° } ما  يعمل ويفعل؟. ثم توعده إن  استمر على حاله، فقال: { كَلاَّ لَئِن لَّمْ  يَنتَهِ } عما يقول ويفعل {  لَنَسْفَعاً بِظ±لنَّاصِيَةِ } أي: لنأخذن  بناصيته، أخذاً عنيفاً، وهي حقيقة  بذلك، فإنها { نَاصِيَةٍ كَاذِبَةٍ  خَاطِئَةٍ } أي: كاذبة في قولها، خاطئة  في فعلها. { فَلْيَدْعُ } هذا الذي  حق عليه العقاب { نَادِيَهُ } أي: أهل  مجلسه وأصحابه ومن حوله، ليعينوه  على ما نزل به، { سَنَدْعُ ظ±لزَّبَانِيَةَ  } أي: خزنة جهنم، لأخذه  وعقوبته، فلينظر أي: الفريقين أقوى وأقدر؟ فهذه  حالة الناهي وما توعد به  من العقوبة، وأما حالة المنهي، فأمره الله أن لا  يصغى إلى هذا الناهي ولا  ينقاد لنهيه فقال: { كَلاَّ لاَ تُطِعْهُ } [أي:]  فإنه لا يأمر إلا بما  فيه خسارة الدارين، { وَظ±سْجُدْ } لربك { وَظ±قْتَرِب }  منه في السجود  وغيره من أنواع الطاعات والقربات، فإنها كلها تُدْني من  رضاه وتقرب منه.  وهذا عام لكل ناهٍ عن الخير ومنهي عنه، وإن كانت نازلة في  شأن أبي جهل حين  نهى رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عن الصلاة، وعبث به  وآذاه. تمت ولله  الحمد.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (633) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة القدر)
من (1)الى (5)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة القدر

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

إِنَّا  أَنْزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ الْقَدْرِ	(1) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ  الْقَدْرِ	(2) لَيْلَةُ الْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ	(3) تَنَزَّلُ  الْمَلَائِكَةُ وَالرُّوحُ فِيهَا بِإِذْنِ رَبِّهِمْ مِنْ كُلِّ أَمْرٍ	 (4) سَلَامٌ هِيَ حَتَّى مَطْلَعِ الْفَجْرِ	(5) 
 يقول تعالى مبيناً لفضل القرآن وعلو قدره: { إِنَّا أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةِ ٱلْقَدْرِ } كما قال تعالى:*{ إِنَّآ أَنزَلْنَاهُ فِي لَيْلَةٍ مُّبَارَكَةٍ }* [الدخان:   3] وذلك أن الله [تعالى]، ابتدأ بإنزاله في رمضان [في] ليلة القدر، ورحم   الله بها العباد رحمةً عامة، لا يقدر العباد لها شكراً. وسميت ليلة القدر،   لعظم قدرها وفضلها عند الله، ولأنه يقدر فيها ما يكون في العام من الآجال   والأرزاق والمقادير القدرية. ثم فخّم شأنها، وعظم مقدارها، فقال: { وَمَآ   أَدْرَاكَ مَا لَيْلَةُ ٱلْقَدْرِ } أي: فإن شأنها جليل، وخطرها عظيم، {   لَيْلَةُ ٱلْقَدْرِ خَيْرٌ مِّنْ أَلْفِ شَهْرٍ } أي: تعادل من فضلها ألف   شهر، فالعمل الذي يقع فيها، خير من العمل في ألف شهر [خالية منها]، وهذا   مما تتحير فيه الألباب، وتندهش له العقول، حيث منَّ تبارك وتعالى على هذه   الأمة الضعيفة القوة والقوى، بليلة يكون العمل فيها يقابل ويزيد على ألف   شهر، عمر رجل معمر عمراً طويلاً، نيفاً وثمانين سنة. { تَنَزَّلُ   ٱلْمَلاَئِكَةُ وَٱلرُّوحُ فِيهَا } أي: يكثر نزولهم فيها { مِّن كُلِّ   أَمْرٍ * سَلاَمٌ هِيَ } أي: سالمة من كل آفة وشر، وذلك لكثرة خيرها، {   حَتَّىٰ مَطْلَعِ ٱلْفَجْرِ } أي: مبتداها من غروب الشمس ومنتهاها طلوع   الفجر. وقد تواترت الأحاديث في فضلها، وأنها في رمضان، وفي العشر الأواخر   منه، خصوصاً في أوتاره، وهي باقية في كل سنة إلى قيام الساعة. ولهذا كان   النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم يعتكف ويكثر من التعبد في العشر الأواخر من   رمضان، رجاء ليلة القدر [والله أعلم].
*سورة البينة*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

لَمْ  يَكُنِ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ  وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ  مُنْفَكِّينَ حَتَّى تَأْتِيَهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ	(1) رَسُولٌ مِنَ اللَّهِ  يَتْلُو صُحُفًا مُطَهَّرَةً	(2) فِيهَا كُتُبٌ قَيِّمَةٌ	(3) وَمَا  تَفَرَّقَ الَّذِينَ أُوتُوا الْكِتَابَ إِلَّا مِنْ بَعْدِ مَا   جَاءَتْهُمُ الْبَيِّنَةُ	(4) وَمَا أُمِرُوا إِلَّا لِيَعْبُدُوا اللَّهَ  مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ الدِّينَ  حُنَفَاءَ وَيُقِيمُوا الصَّلَاةَ وَيُؤْتُوا  الزَّكَاةَ وَذَلِكَ دِينُ  الْقَيِّمَةِ	(5) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ كَفَرُوا  مِنْ أَهْلِ الْكِتَابِ وَالْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي  نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَا أُولَئِكَ هُمْ شَرُّ الْبَرِيَّةِ	(6) إِنَّ الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ أُولَئِكَ هُمْ خَيْرُ  الْبَرِيَّةِ	(7)  جَزَاؤُهُمْ عِنْدَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ تَجْرِي مِنْ تَحْتِهَا   الْأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَا أَبَدًا رَضِيَ اللَّهُ عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُوا   عَنْهُ ذَلِكَ لِمَنْ خَشِيَ رَبَّهُ	(8) 

 يقول  تعالى: { لَمْ  يَكُنِ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْكِتَابِ } أي:  [من] اليهود  والنصارى { وَٱلْمُشْرِكِين  َ } من سائر أصناف الأمم. {  مُنفَكِّينَ } عن  كفرهم وضلالهم الذي هم عليه، أي: لا يزالون في غيهم  وضلالهم، لا يزيدهم  مرور السنين إلا كفراً. { حَتَّىٰ تَأْتِيَهُمُ  ٱلْبَيِّنَةُ } الواضحة،  والبرهان الساطع، ثم فسر تلك البينة فقال: {  رَسُولٌ مِّنَ ٱللَّهِ } أي:  أرسله الله، يدعو الناس إلى الحق، وأنزل عليه  كتاباً يتلوه، ليعلم الناس  الحكمة ويزكيهم، ويخرجهم من الظلمات إلى  النور، ولهذا قال: { يَتْلُواْ  صُحُفاً مُّطَهَّرَةً } أي: محفوظة عن  قربان الشياطين، لا يمسها إلا  المطهرون، لأنها في أعلى ما يكون من الكلام.  ولهذا قال عنها: { فِيهَا }  أي: في تلك الصحف { كُتُبٌ قَيِّمَةٌ } أي:  أخبار صادقة، وأوامر عادلة تهدي  إلى الحق وإلى صراط مستقيم، فإذا جاءتهم  هذه البينة، فحينئذ يتبين طالب  الحق ممن ليس له مقصد في طلبه، فيهلك من  هلك عن بينة، ويحيا من حيَّ عن  بينة. وإذا لم يؤمن أهل الكتاب لهذا الرسول  وينقادوا له، فليس ذلك ببدع من  ضلالهم وعنادهم، فإنهم ما تفرَّقوا  واختلفوا وصاروا أحزاباً { إِلاَّ مِن  بَعْدِ مَا جَآءَتْهُمُ  ٱلْبَيِّنَةُ } التي توجب لأهلها الاجتماع  والاتفاق، ولكنهم لرداءتهم  ونذالتهم، لم يزدهم الهدى إلا ضلالاً، ولا  البصيرة إلا عمىً، مع أن الكتب  كلها جاءت بأصل واحد، ودين واحد، فما أمروا  في سائر الشرائع إلا أن يعبدوا  { ٱللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ لَهُ ٱلدِّينَ } أي:  قاصدين بجميع عباداتهم  الظاهرة والباطنة وجه الله، وطلب الزلفى لديه، {  حُنَفَآءَ } أي: معرضين  [مائلين] عن سائر الأديان المخالفة لدين التوحيد.  وخصّ الصلاة والزكاة  [بالذكر] مع أنهما داخلان في قوله { لِيَعْبُدُواْ  ٱللَّهَ مُخْلِصِينَ }  لفضلهما وشرفهما، وكونهما العبادتين اللتين من قام  بهما قام بجميع شرائع  الدين. { وَذَلِكَ } أي التوحيد والإخلاص في الدين،  هو { دِينُ  ٱلقَيِّمَةِ } أي: الدين المستقيم، الموصل إلى جنات النعيم، وما  سواه فطرق  موصلة إلى الجحيم. ثم ذكر جزاء الكافرين بعدما جاءتهم البينة،  فقال: {  إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ مِنْ أَهْلِ ٱلْكِتَابِ  وَٱلْمُشْرِكِين  َ فِي  نَارِ جَهَنَّمَ } قد أحاط بهم عذابها، واشتد عليهم  عقابها، { خَالِدِينَ  فِيهَآ } لا يفتّر عنهم العذاب، وهم فيها مبلسون، {  أَوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمْ  شَرُّ ٱلْبَرِيَّةِ } لأنهم عرفوا الحق وتركوه، وخسروا  الدنيا والآخرة. {  إِنَّ ٱلَّذِينَ آمَنُواْ وَعَمِلُواْ ٱلصَّالِحَاتِ  أُوْلَـٰئِكَ هُمْ  خَيْرُ ٱلْبَرِيَّةِ } لأنهم عبدوا الله وعرفوه، وفازوا  بنعيم الدنيا  والآخرة. { جَزَآؤُهُمْ عِندَ رَبِّهِمْ جَنَّاتُ عَدْنٍ }  أي: جنات  إقامة، لا ظعن فيها ولا رحيل، ولا طلب لغاية فوقها، { تَجْرِى  مِنْ  تَحْتِهَا ٱلأَنْهَارُ خَالِدِينَ فِيهَآ أَبَداً رِّضِىَ ٱللَّهُ   عَنْهُمْ وَرَضُواْ عَنْهُ } فرضي عنهم بما قاموا به من مراضيه، ورضوا عنه،   بما أعد لهم من أنواع الكرامات وجزيل المثوبات { ذَلِكَ } الجزاء الحسن {   لِمَنْ خَشِيَ رَبَّهُ } أي: لمن خاف الله، فأحجم عن معاصيه، وقام   بواجباته. [تمت والحمد لله]
*سورة الزلزلة* 
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

إِذَا  زُلْزِلَتِ الْأَرْضُ زِلْزَالَهَا	(1) وَأَخْرَجَتِ الْأَرْضُ  أَثْقَالَهَا	(2) وَقَالَ الْإِنْسَانُ مَا لَهَا	(3) يَوْمَئِذٍ تُحَدِّثُ  أَخْبَارَهَا	(4) بِأَنَّ رَبَّكَ أَوْحَى لَهَا	(5) يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصْدُرُ  النَّاسُ أَشْتَاتًا لِيُرَوْا أَعْمَالَهُمْ	(6) فَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ  مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ خَيْرًا يَرَهُ	(7) وَمَنْ يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  شَرًّا يَرَهُ	(8) 

 
يخبر تعالى عما يكون  يوم القيامة، وأن الأرض تتزلزل  وترجف وترتج، حتى يسقط ما عليها من بناء  وعَلَمٍ. فتندك جبالها، وتُسوَّى  تلالها، وتكون قاعاً صفصفاً لا عوج فيه  ولا أمتَ. { وَأَخْرَجَتِ ٱلأَرْضُ  أَثْقَالَهَا } أي: ما في بطنها، من  الأموات والكنوز، { وَقَالَ  ٱلإِنسَانُ } إذا رأى ما عراها من الأمر العظيم  مستعظماً لذلك: { مَا  لَهَا }؟ أي: أيُّ شيءٍ عرض لها؟ { يَوْمَئِذٍ  تُحَدِّثُ } الأرض {  أَخْبَارَهَا } أي: تشهد على العاملين بما عملوا على  ظهرها من خير وشر،  فإن الأرض من جملة الشهود الذين يشهدون على العباد  بأعمالهم، ذلك {  بِأَنَّ رَبَّكَ أَوْحَىٰ لَهَا } [أي] وأمرها أن تخبر بما  عمل عليها، فلا  تعصي لأمره. { يَوْمَئِذٍ يَصْدُرُ ٱلنَّاسُ } من موقف  القيامة، حين يقضي  الله بينهم { أَشْتَاتاً } أي: فرقاً متفاوتين. {  لِّيُرَوْاْ  أَعْمَالَهُمْ } أي: ليريهم الله ما عملوا من الحسنات  والسيئات، ويريهم  جزاءه موفراً. { فَمَن يَعْمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ  خَيْراً يَرَهُ * وَمَن  يَعْـمَلْ مِثْقَالَ ذَرَّةٍ شَرّاً يَرَهُ } وهذا  شامل عام للخير والشر  كله، لأنه إذا رأى مثقال الذرة، التي هي أحقر  الأشياء، [وجوزي عليها] فما  فوق ذلك من باب أولى وأحرى، كما قال تعالى:*{ يَوْمَ   تَجِدُ كُلُّ نَفْسٍ مَّا عَمِلَتْ مِنْ خَيْرٍ مُّحْضَراً وَمَا  عَمِلَتْ  مِن سُوۤءٍ تَوَدُّ لَوْ أَنَّ بَيْنَهَا وَبَيْنَهُ أَمَدَاً  بَعِيداً }* [آل عمران: 30]*{ وَوَجَدُواْ مَا عَمِلُواْ حَاضِراً }* [الكهف: 49]. وهذه الآية فيها غاية الترغيب في فعل الخير ولو قليلاً، والترهيب من فعل الشر ولو حقيراً.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (634) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة العاديات)
من (1)الى (11)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة العاديات
*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالْعَادِيَاتِ  ضَبْحًا	(1) فَالْمُورِيَاتِ قَدْحًا	(2) فَالْمُغِيرَاتِ صُبْحًا	(3)  فَأَثَرْنَ بِهِ نَقْعًا	(4) فَوَسَطْنَ بِهِ جَمْعًا	(5) إِنَّ  الْإِنْسَانَ لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ	(6) وَإِنَّهُ عَلَى ذَلِكَ لَشَهِيدٌ	 (7) وَإِنَّهُ لِحُبِّ الْخَيْرِ لَشَدِيدٌ	(8) أَفَلَا يَعْلَمُ إِذَا  بُعْثِرَ مَا فِي الْقُبُورِ	(9) وَحُصِّلَ مَا فِي الصُّدُورِ	(10) إِنَّ  رَبَّهُمْ بِهِمْ يَوْمَئِذٍ لَخَبِيرٌ	(11) 

 أقسم  الله تبارك  وتعالى بالخيل، لما فيها من آيات الله الباهرة، ونعمه  الظاهرة، ما هو معلوم  للخلق. وأقسم [تعالى] بها في الحال التي لا يشاركها  [فيه] غيرها من أنواع  الحيوانات، فقال: { وَٱلْعَادِيَاتِ ضَبْحاً } أي:  العاديات عدواً بليغاً  قوياً، يصدر عنه الضبح، وهو صوت نفسها في صدرها،  عند اشتداد العدو. {  فَٱلمُورِيَاتِ } بحوافرهن ما يطأن عليه من الأحجار {  قَدْحاً } أي: تقدح  النار من صلابة حوافرهن [وقوتهن] إذا عدون، {  فَٱلْمُغِيرَاتِ } على  الأعداء { صُبْحاً } وهذا أمر أغلبي، أن الغارة  تكون صباحاً، { فَأَثَرْنَ  بِهِ } أي: بعدوهن وغارتهن { نَقْعاً } أي:  غباراً، { فَوَسَطْنَ بِهِ }  أي: براكبهن { جَمْعاً } أي: توسطن به جموع  الأعداء، الذين أغار عليهم.  والمقسم عليه، قوله: { إِنَّ ٱلإِنسَانَ  لِرَبِّهِ لَكَنُودٌ } أي: لمنوعٌ  للخير الذي عليه لربه. فطبيعة [الإنسان]  وجبلته، أن نفسه لا تسمح بما عليه  من الحقوق، فتؤديها كاملة موفرة، بل  طبيعتها الكسل والمنع لما عليه من  الحقوق المالية والبدنية، إلا من هداه  الله و خرج عن هذا الوصف إلى وصف  السماح بأداء الحقوق، { وَإِنَّهُ عَلَىٰ  ذَلِكَ لَشَهِيدٌ } أي: إن  الإنسان على ما يعرف من نفسه من المنع والكند  لشاهد بذلك، لا يجحده ولا  ينكره، لأن ذلك أمرٌ بيِّنٌ واضح. ويحتمل أن  الضمير عائد إلى الله تعالى  أي: إن العبد لربه لكنود، والله شهيد على ذلك،  ففيه الوعيد، والتهديد  الشديد، لمن هو لربه كنود، بأن الله عليه شهيد. {  وَإِنَّهُ } أي: الإنسان {  لِحُبِّ ٱلْخَيْرِ } أي: المال { لَشَدِيدٌ }  أي: كثير الحب للمال. وحبه  لذلك، هو الذي أوجب له ترك الحقوق الواجبة  عليه، قدم شهوة نفسه على حق ربه،  وكلُّ هذا لأنه قصر نظره على هذه الدار،  وغفل عن الآخرة، ولهذا قال حاثاً  له على خوف يوم الوعيد: { أَفَلاَ  يَعْلَمُ } أي: هلاَّ يعلم هذا المغتر {  إِذَا بُعْثِرَ مَا فِي  ٱلْقُبُورِ } أي: أخرج الله الأموات من قبورهم،  لحشرهم ونشورهم. {  وَحُصِّلَ مَا فِي ٱلصُّدُورِ } أي: ظهر وبان [ما فيها  و] ما استتر في  الصدور من كمائن الخير والشر، فصار السر علانية، والباطن  ظاهراً، وبان على  وجوه الخلق نتيجة أعمالهم. { إِنَّ رَبَّهُم بِهِمْ  يَوْمَئِذٍ  لَّخَبِيرٌ } أي مطلع على أعمالهم الظاهرة والباطنة، الخفية  والجلية،  ومجازيهم عليها. وخص خبره بذلك اليوم، مع أنه خبير بهم في كل وقت،  لأن  المراد بذلك، الجزاء بالأعمال، الناشئ عن علم الله واطلاعه.
*سورة القارعة*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

الْقَارِعَةُ 	(1) مَا الْقَارِعَةُ	(2) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْقَارِعَةُ	(3) يَوْمَ  يَكُونُ النَّاسُ كَالْفَرَاشِ الْمَبْثُوثِ	(4) وَتَكُونُ الْجِبَالُ  كَالْعِهْنِ الْمَنْفُوشِ	(5) فَأَمَّا مَنْ ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ	(6)  فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ رَاضِيَةٍ	(7) وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ	(8)  فَأُمُّهُ هَاوِيَةٌ	(9) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا هِيَهْ	(10) نَارٌ حَامِيَةٌ	 (11) 
 {  ٱلْقَارِعَةُ } من  أسماء يوم القيامة، سميت بذلك، لأنها تقرع الناس  وتزعجهم بأهوالها، ولهذا  عظم أمرها وفخمه بقوله: { ٱلْقَارِعَةُ * مَا  ٱلْقَارِعَةُ * وَمَآ  أَدْرَاكَ مَا ٱلْقَارِعَةُ * يَوْمَ يَكُونُ  ٱلنَّاسُ } من شدة الفزع  والهول، { كَٱلْفَرَاشِ ٱلْمَبْثُوثِ } أي:  كالجراد المنتشر، الذي يموج  بعضه في بعض، والفراش: هي الحيوانات التي تكون  في الليل، يموج بعضها ببعض  لا تدري أين توجه، فإذا أوقد لها نار تهافتت  إليها لضعف إدراكها، فهذه حال  الناس أهل العقول، وأما الجبال الصم الصلاب،  فتكون { كَٱلْعِهْنِ  ٱلْمَنفُوشِ } أي: كالصوف المنفوش، الذي بقي ضعيفاً  جداً، تطير به أدنى  ريح، قال تعالى:*{ وَتَرَى ٱلْجِبَالَ تَحْسَبُهَا جَامِدَةً وَهِيَ تَمُرُّ مَرَّ ٱلسَّحَابِ }* [النمل:   88] ثم بعد ذلك تكون هباءً منثوراً، فتضمحل ولا يبقى منها شيء يشاهد،   فحينئذ تنصب الموازين، وينقسم الناس قسمين: سعداء وأشقياء، { فَأَمَّا مَن   ثَقُلَتْ مَوَازِينُهُ } أي: رجحت حسناته على سيئاته { فَهُوَ فِي عِيشَةٍ   رَّاضِيَةٍ } في جنات النعيم. { وَأَمَّا مَنْ خَفَّتْ مَوَازِينُهُ }  بأن  لم تكن له حسنات تقاوم سيئاته، { فَأُمُّهُ هَاوِيَةٌ } أي: مأواه  ومسكنه  النار، التي من أسمائها الهاوية، تكون له بمنزلة الأم الملازمة كما  قال  تعالى:*{ إِنَّ عَذَابَهَا كَانَ غَرَاماً }* [الفرقان:   65]. وقيل: إن معنى ذلك، فأم دماغه هاوية في النار، أي: يلقى في النار  على  رأسه. { وَمَآ أَدْرَاكَ مَا هِيَهْ } وهذا تعظيم لأمرها، ثم فسرها  بقوله  هي: { نَارٌ حَامِيَةٌ } أي: شديدة الحرارة، قد زادت حرارتها على  حرارة نار  الدنيا سبعين ضعفاً. نستجير بالله منها.
*سورة التكاثر*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

أَلْهَاكُمُ  التَّكَاثُرُ	(1) حَتَّى زُرْتُمُ الْمَقَابِرَ	(2) كَلَّا سَوْفَ  تَعْلَمُونَ	(3) ثُمَّ كَلَّا سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ	(4) كَلَّا لَوْ  تَعْلَمُونَ عِلْمَ الْيَقِينِ	(5) لَتَرَوُنَّ الْجَحِيمَ	(6) ثُمَّ  لَتَرَوُنَّهَا عَيْنَ الْيَقِينِ	(7) ثُمَّ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ  النَّعِيمِ	(8) 
 يقول  تعالى موبخاً  عباده عن اشتغالهم عما خلقوا له من عبادته وحده لا شريك له،  ومعرفته،  والإنابة إليه، وتقديم محبته على كل شيء: { أَلْهَاكُمُ } عن  ذلك المذكور {  ٱلتَّكَّاثُرُ } ولم يذكر المتكاثر به، ليشمل ذلك كل ما  يتكاثر به  المتكاثرون، ويفتخر به المفتخرون، من التكاثر في الأموال،  والأولاد،  والأنصار، والجنود، والخدم، والجاه، وغير ذلك مما يقصد منه  مكاثرة كل واحد  للآخر، وليس المقصود به الإخلاص لله تعالى. فاستمرت غفلتكم  ولهوتكم  [وتشاغلكم] { حَتَّىٰ زُرْتُمُ ٱلْمَقَابِرَ } فانكشف لكم حينئذ  الغطاء،  ولكن بعد ما تعذر عليكم استئنافه. ودل قوله: { حَتَّىٰ زُرْتُمُ   ٱلْمَقَابِرَ } أن البرزخ دارٌ مقصودٌ منها النفوذ إلى الدار الباقية، لأن   الله سماهم زائرين، ولم يسمهم مقيمين. فدل ذلك على البعث والجزاء  بالأعمال،  في دار باقية غير فانية، ولهذا توعدهم بقوله: { كَلاَّ سَوْفَ  تَعْلَمُونَ  * ثُمَّ كَلاَّ سَوْفَ تَعْلَمُونَ * كَلاَّ لَوْ تَعْلَمُونَ  عِلْمَ  ٱلْيَقِينِ } أي: لو تعلمون ما أمامكم علماً يصل إلى القلوب، لما  ألهاكم  التكاثر، ولبادرتم إلى الأعمال الصالحة. ولكن عدم العلم الحقيقي،  صيَّركم  إلى ما ترون، { لَتَرَوُنَّ ٱلْجَحِيمَ } أي: لتردن القيامة،  فلترون الجحيم  التي أعدها الله للكافرين. { ثُمَّ لَتَرَوُنَّهَا عَيْنَ  ٱلْيَقِينِ }  أي: رؤية بصرية، كما قال تعالى:*{ وَرَأَى ٱلْمُجْرِمُونَ ٱلنَّارَ فَظَنُّوۤاْ أَنَّهُمْ مُّوَاقِعُوهَا وَلَمْ يَجِدُواْ عَنْهَا مَصْرِفاً }* [الكهف:   53]. { ثُمَّ لَتُسْأَلُنَّ يَوْمَئِذٍ عَنِ ٱلنَّعِيمِ } الذي تنعمتم به   في دار الدنيا، هل قمتم بشكره، وأديتم حق الله فيه، ولم تستعينوا به، على   معاصيه، فينعمكم نعيماً أعلى منه وأفضل. أم اغتررتم به، ولم تقوموا  بشكره؟  بل ربما استعنتم به على معاصي الله، فيعاقبكم على ذلك، قال تعالى:*{ وَيَوْمَ   يُعْرَضُ ٱلَّذِينَ كَفَرُواْ عَلَى ٱلنَّارِ أَذْهَبْتُمْ   طَيِّبَـٰتِكُمْ فِي حَيَاتِكُمُ ٱلدُّنْيَا وَٱسْتَمْتَعْتُ  مْ بِهَا   فَٱلْيَوْمَ تُجْزَوْنَ عَذَابَ ٱلْهُونِ }* الآية [الأحقاف: 20].

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (635) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة العصر)
من (1)الى (3)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة العصر

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَالْعَصْرِ     (1) إِنَّ الْإِنْسَانَ لَفِي خُسْرٍ    (2) إِلَّا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا  وَعَمِلُوا الصَّالِحَاتِ وَتَوَاصَوْا بِالْحَقِّ وَتَوَاصَوْا  بِالصَّبْرِ    (3) 
 أقسم  تعالى بالعصر،  الذي هو الليل والنهار، محل أفعال العباد وأعمالهم أن كل  إنسان خاسر،  والخاسر ضد الرابح. والخسار مراتب متعددة متفاوتة: قد يكون  خساراً مطلقاً،  كحال من خسر الدنيا والآخرة، وفاته النعيم، واستحق الجحيم.  وقد يكون خاسراً  من بعض الوجوه دون بعض، ولهذا عمم الله الخسار لكل  إنسان، إلا من اتصف  بأربع صفات: الإيمان بما أمر الله بالإيمان به، ولا  يكون الإيمان بدون  العلم، فهو فرع عنه لا يتم إلا به. والعمل الصالح، وهذا  شامل لأفعال الخير  كلها، الظاهرة والباطنة، المتعلقة بحق الله وحق عباده،  الواجبة والمستحبة.  والتواصي بالحق، الذي هو الإيمان والعمل الصالح أي:  يوصي بعضهم بعضاً بذلك،  ويحثه عليه، ويرغّبه فيه. والتواصي بالصبر على  طاعة الله، وعن معصية الله،  وعلى أقدار الله المؤلمة. فبالأمرين الأولين  يكمل الإنسان نفسه، وبالأمرين  الأخيرين يكمل غيره، وبتكميل الأمور  الأربعة، يكون الإنسان قد سلم من  الخسار، وفاز بالربح [العظيم].
*سورة الهمزة*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

وَيْلٌ  لِكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُمَزَةٍ    (1) الَّذِي جَمَعَ مَالًا وَعَدَّدَهُ     (2) يَحْسَبُ أَنَّ مَالَهُ أَخْلَدَهُ    (3) كَلَّا لَيُنْبَذَنَّ فِي  الْحُطَمَةِ    (4) وَمَا أَدْرَاكَ مَا الْحُطَمَةُ    (5) نَارُ اللَّهِ  الْمُوقَدَةُ    (6) الَّتِي تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى الْأَفْئِدَةِ    (7)  إِنَّهَا عَلَيْهِمْ مُؤْصَدَةٌ    (8) فِي عَمَدٍ مُمَدَّدَةٍ    (9) 
 {  ويْلٌ } أي: وعيد،  ووبال، وشدة عذاب { لِّكُلِّ هُمَزَةٍ لُّمَزَةٍ }  الذي يهمز الناس بفعله،  ويلمزهم بقوله، فالهماز: الذي يعيب الناس، ويطعن  عليهم بالإشارة والفعل،  واللماز: الذي يعيبهم بقوله. ومن صفة هذا الهماز  اللماز، أنه لا هَمَّ له  سوى جمع المال وتعديده والغبطة به، وليس له رغبة  في إنفاقه في طرق الخيرات  وصلة الأرحام، ونحو ذلك، { يَحْسَبُ } بجهله {  أَنَّ مَالَهُ أَخْلَدَهُ }  في الدنيا، فلذلك كان كدّه وسعيه كله في تنمية  ماله، الذي يظن أنه ينمي  عمره، ولم يدر أن البخل يقصف الأعمار، ويخرب  الديار، وأن البر يزيد في  العمر. { كَلاَّ لَيُنبَذَنَّ } أي: ليطرحنَّ {  فِي ظ±لْحُطَمَةِ * وَمَآ  أَدْرَاكَ مَا ظ±لْحُطَمَةُ } تعظيم لها، وتهويل  لشأنها. ثم فسرها بقوله: {  نَارُ ظ±للَّهِ ظ±لْمُوقَدَةُ } التي وقودها  الناس والحجارة { ظ±لَّتِي } من  شدتها { تَطَّلِعُ عَلَى ظ±لأَفْئِدَةِ }  أي: تنفذ من الأجسام إلى القلوب.  ومع هذه الحرارة البليغة هم محبوسون  فيها، قد أيسوا من الخروج منها، ولهذا  قال: { إِنَّهَا عَلَيْهِم  مُّؤْصَدَةٌ } أي: مغلقة، { فِي عَمَدٍ } من خلف  الأبواب { مُّمَدَّدَةِ }  لئلا يخرجوا منها*{ كُلَّمَآ أَرَادُوغ¤اْ أَن يَخْرُجُواُ مِنْهَآ أُعِيدُواْ فِيهَا }* [السجدة: 20]. [نعوذ بالله من ذلك ونسأله العفو والعافية].
*سورة الفيل*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

أَلَمْ  تَرَ كَيْفَ فَعَلَ رَبُّكَ بِأَصْحَابِ الْفِيلِ    (1) أَلَمْ يَجْعَلْ  كَيْدَهُمْ فِي تَضْلِيلٍ    (2) وَأَرْسَلَ عَلَيْهِمْ طَيْرًا أَبَابِيلَ     (3) تَرْمِيهِمْ بِحِجَارَةٍ مِنْ سِجِّيلٍ    (4) فَجَعَلَهُمْ  كَعَصْفٍ مَأْكُولٍ    (5) 
 قال  كثير من المفسرين:  إن الجار والمجرور متعلق بالسورة التي قبلها أي: فعلنا  ما فعلنا بأصحاب  الفيل لأجل قريش وأمنهم، واستقامة مصالحهم، وانتظام  رحلتهم في الشتاء  لليمن، والصيف للشام، لأجل التجارة والمكاسب. فأهلك الله  من أرادهم بسوء،  وعظم أمر الحرم وأهله في قلوب العرب، حتى احترموهم، ولم  يعترضوا لهم في أي  سفر أرادوا، ولهذا أمرهم الله بالشكر، فقال: {  فَلْيَعْبُدُواْ رَبَّ  هَـظ°ذَا ظ±لْبَيْتِ } أي: ليوحدوه ويخلصوا له  العبادة، { ظ±لَّذِيغ¤  أَطْعَمَهُم مِّن جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُم مِّنْ خَوْفٍ }  فرغد الرزق والأمن من  المخاوف، من أكبر النعم الدنيوية، الموجبة لشكر الله  تعالى. فلك اللهم  الحمد والشكر على نعمك الظاهرة والباطنة، وخصّ الله  بالربوبية البيت، لفضله  وشرفه، وإلا فهو رب كل شيء.

*سورة قريش*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

لِإِيلَافِ  قُرَيْشٍ    (1) إِيلَافِهِمْ رِحْلَةَ الشِّتَاءِ وَالصَّيْفِ    (2)  فَلْيَعْبُدُوا رَبَّ هَذَا الْبَيْتِ    (3) الَّذِي أَطْعَمَهُمْ مِنْ  جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُمْ مِنْ خَوْفٍ    (4) 
 قال  كثير من المفسرين:  إن الجار والمجرور متعلق بالسورة التي قبلها أي: فعلنا  ما فعلنا بأصحاب  الفيل لأجل قريش وأمنهم، واستقامة مصالحهم، وانتظام  رحلتهم في الشتاء  لليمن، والصيف للشام، لأجل التجارة والمكاسب. فأهلك الله  من أرادهم بسوء،  وعظم أمر الحرم وأهله في قلوب العرب، حتى احترموهم، ولم  يعترضوا لهم في أي  سفر أرادوا، ولهذا أمرهم الله بالشكر، فقال: {  فَلْيَعْبُدُواْ رَبَّ  هَـظ°ذَا ظ±لْبَيْتِ } أي: ليوحدوه ويخلصوا له  العبادة، { ظ±لَّذِيغ¤  أَطْعَمَهُم مِّن جُوعٍ وَآمَنَهُم مِّنْ خَوْفٍ }  فرغد الرزق والأمن من  المخاوف، من أكبر النعم الدنيوية، الموجبة لشكر الله  تعالى. فلك اللهم  الحمد والشكر على نعمك الظاهرة والباطنة، وخصّ الله  بالربوبية البيت، لفضله  وشرفه، وإلا فهو رب كل شيء.

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (636) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة الماعون)
من (1)الى (7)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة الماعون

*بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

أَرَأَيْتَ  الَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ بِالدِّينِ	(1) فَذَلِكَ الَّذِي يَدُعُّ الْيَتِيمَ	 (2) وَلَا يَحُضُّ عَلَى طَعَامِ الْمِسْكِينِ	(3) فَوَيْلٌ لِلْمُصَلِّينَ 	(4) الَّذِينَ هُمْ عَنْ صَلَاتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ	(5) الَّذِينَ هُمْ  يُرَاءُونَ	(6) وَيَمْنَعُونَ الْمَاعُونَ	(7) 

 يقول  تعالى ذاماً لمن  ترك حقوقه وحقوق عباده: { أَرَأَيْتَ ٱلَّذِي يُكَذِّبُ  بِٱلدِّينِ } أي:  بالبعث والجزاء، فلا يؤمن بما جاءت به الرسل. { فَذَلِكَ  ٱلَّذِي يَدُعُّ  ٱلْيَتِيمَ } أي: يدفعه بعنف وشدة، ولا يرحمه لقساوة  قلبه، ولأنه لا يرجو  ثواباً، ولا يخشى عقاباً. { وَلاَ يَحُضُّ } غيره {  عَلَىٰ طَعَامِ  ٱلْمِسْكِينِ } ومن باب أولى أنه بنفسه لا يطعم المسكين، {  فَوَيْلٌ  لِّلْمُصَلِّينَ } أي: الملتزمون لإقامة الصلاة، ولكنهم {  ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ  عَن صَلاَتِهِمْ سَاهُونَ } أي: مضيعون لها، تاركون  لوقتها، مفوتون  لأركانها، وهذا لعدم اهتمامهم بأمر الله حيث ضيعوا الصلاة،  التي هي أهم  الطاعات وأفضل القربات، والسهو عن الصلاة، هو الذي يستحق  صاحبه الذم  واللوم، وأما السهو في الصلاة، فهذا يقع من كل أحد، حتى من  النبي صلى الله  عليه وسلم. ولهذا وصف الله هؤلاء بالرياء والقسوة وعدم  الرحمة، فقال: {  ٱلَّذِينَ هُمْ يُرَآءُونَ } أي يعملون الأعمال لأجل رئاء  الناس. {  وَيَمْنَعُونَ ٱلْمَاعُونَ } أي: يمنعون إعطاء الشيء، الذي لا  يضر إعطاؤه  على وجه العارية، أو الهبة، كالإناء، والدلو، والفأس، ونحو  ذلك، مما جرت  العادة ببذلها والسماحة به. فهؤلاء - لشدة حرصهم - يمنعون  الماعون، فكيف  بما هو أكثر منه. وفي هذه السورة، الحث على إكرام اليتيم،  والمساكين،  والتحضيض على ذلك، ومراعاة الصلاة، والمحافظة عليها، وعلى  الإخلاص [فيها و]  في جميع الأعمال. والحث على [فعل المعروف و] بذل الأمور  الخفيفة، كعارية  الإناء والدلو والكتاب، ونحو ذلك، لأن الله ذم من لم يفعل  ذلك، والله  سبحانه وتعالى أعلم بالصواب والحمد لله رب العالمين.
*سورة الكوثر*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

إِنَّا أَعْطَيْنَاكَ الْكَوْثَرَ	(1) فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ وَانْحَرْ	(2) إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ هُوَ الْأَبْتَرُ	(3) 
 يقول  الله تعالى لنبيه  محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ممتناً عليه: { إِنَّآ  أَعْطَيْنَاكَ ٱلْكَوْثَرَ  } أي: الخير الكثير، والفضل الغزير، الذي من  جملته، ما يعطيه الله لنبيه  صلى الله عليه وسلم يوم القيامة، من النهر  الذي يقال له " الكوثر " ، ومن  الحوض. طوله شهر، وعرضه شهر، ماؤه أشد  بياضاً من اللبن، وأحلى من العسل،  آنيته كنجوم السماء في كثرتها  واستنارتها، من شرب منه شربة لم يظمأ بعدها  أبداً. ولما ذكر منته عليه،  أمره بشكرها فقال: { فَصَلِّ لِرَبِّكَ  وَٱنْحَرْ } خصّ هاتين العبادتين  بالذكر، لأنهما من أفضل العبادات وأجلّ  القربات. ولأن الصلاة تتضمن الخضوع  [في] القلب والجوارح لله، وتنقلها في  أنواع العبودية، وفي النحر تقرب إلى  الله بأفضل ما عند العبد من النحائر،  وإخراج للمال الذي جبلت النفوس على  محبته والشح به. { إِنَّ شَانِئَكَ }  أي: مبغضك وذامك ومنتقصك { هُوَ  ٱلأَبْتَرُ } أي: المقطوع من كل خير، مقطوع  العمل، مقطوع الذكر. وأما محمد  صلى الله عليه وسلم، فهو الكامل حقاً، الذي  له الكمال الممكن في حق  المخلوق، من رفع الذكر، وكثرة الأنصار، والأتباع  صلى الله عليه وسلم.
*سورة الكافرون*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

قُلْ  يَا أَيُّهَا الْكَافِرُونَ	(1) لَا أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ	(2) وَلَا  أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ	(3) وَلَا أَنَا عَابِدٌ مَا عَبَدْتُمْ	 (4) وَلَا أَنْتُمْ عَابِدُونَ مَا أَعْبُدُ	(5) لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ  دِينِ	(6) 
 أي:  قل للكافرين  معلناً ومصرحاً { لاَ أَعْبُدُ مَا تَعْبُدُونَ } أي: تبرَّأ  مما كانوا  يعبدون من دون الله، ظاهراً وباطناً. { وَلاَ أَنتُمْ  عَابِدُونَ مَآ  أَعْبُدُ } لعدم إخلاصكم في عبادته، فعبادتكم له المقترنة  بالشرك لا تسمى  عبادة، ثم كرر ذلك ليدل الأول على عدم وجود الفعل، والثاني  على أن ذلك قد  صار وصفاً لازماً. ولهذا ميّز بين الفريقين، وفصل بين  الطائفتين، فقال: {  لَكُمْ دِينُكُمْ وَلِيَ دِينِ } كما قال تعالى:*{ قُلْ كُلٌّ يَعْمَلُ عَلَىٰ شَاكِلَتِهِ }* [الإسراء: 84]*{ أَنتُمْ بَرِيۤئُونَ مِمَّآ أَعْمَلُ وَأَنَاْ بَرِيۤءٌ مِّمَّا تَعْمَلُونَ }* [يونس: 41].
*سورة النصر*
بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

إِذَا  جَاءَ نَصْرُ اللَّهِ وَالْفَتْحُ	(1) وَرَأَيْتَ النَّاسَ يَدْخُلُونَ  فِي دِينِ اللَّهِ أَفْوَاجًا	(2) فَسَبِّحْ بِحَمْدِ رَبِّكَ  وَاسْتَغْفِرْهُ إِنَّهُ كَانَ تَوَّابًا	(3) 
 في  هذه السورة  الكريمة، بشارة وأمر لرسوله عند حصولها، وإشارة وتنبيه على ما  يترتب على  ذلك. فالبشارة هي البشارة بنصر الله لرسوله، وفتحه مكة، ودخول  الناس في دين  الله أفواجاً، بحيث يكون كثير منهم من أهله وأنصاره، بعد أن  كانوا من  أعدائه، وقد وقع هذا المبشر به، وأما الأمر بعد حصول النصر  والفتح، فأمر  رسوله أن يشكر ربه على ذلك، ويسبح بحمده ويستغفره، وأما  الإشارة، فإن في  ذلك إشارتين: إشارة لأن يستمر النصر لهذا الدين، ويزداد  عند حصول التسبيح  بحمد الله واستغفاره من رسوله، فإن هذا من الشكر، والله  يقول:*{ لَئِن شَكَرْتُمْ لأَزِيدَنَّكُمْ }* [إبراهيم:   7] وقد وجد ذلك في زمن الخلفاء الراشدين وبعدهم في هذه الأمة لم يزل نصر   الله مستمراً، حتى وصل الإسلام إلى ما لم يصل إليه دين من الأديان، ودخل   فيه ما لم يدخل في غيره، حتى حدث من الأمة من مخالفة أمر الله ما حدث،   فابتلاهم الله بتفرق الكلمة، وتشتت الأمر، فحصل ما حصل. [ومع هذا] فلهذه   الأمة، وهذا الدين، من رحمة الله ولطفه، ما لا يخطر بالبال، أو يدور في   الخيال. وأما الإشارة الثانية، فهي الإشارة إلى أن أجل رسول الله صلى الله   عليه وسلم قد قرب ودنا، ووجه ذلك أن عمره عمر فاضل أقسم الله به. وقد عهد   أن الأمور الفاضلة تختم بالاستغفار، كالصلاة والحج، وغير ذلك. فأمرُ الله   لرسوله بالحمد والاستغفار في هذه الحال، إشارة إلى أن أجله قد انتهى،   فليستعد ويتهيأ للقاء ربه، ويختم عمره بأفضل ما يجده صلوات الله وسلامه   عليه. فكان صلى الله عليه وسلم يتأوّل القرآن، ويقول ذلك في صلاته، يكثر أن   يقول في ركوعه وسجوده:* " سبحانك اللهم وبحمدك، اللهم اغفر لي ".*

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

*الحلقة (637) 
تفسير السعدى
(سورة المسد)
من (1)الى (5)
عبد الرحمن بن ناصر السعدى
تفسير سورة المسد

*



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

تَبَّتْ  يَدَا أَبِي لَهَبٍ وَتَبَّ	(1) مَا أَغْنَى عَنْهُ مَالُهُ وَمَا كَسَبَ	 (2) سَيَصْلَى نَارًا ذَاتَ لَهَبٍ	(3) وَامْرَأَتُهُ حَمَّالَةَ الْحَطَبِ 	(4) فِي جِيدِهَا حَبْلٌ مِنْ مَسَدٍ	(5) 

 أبو  لهب هو عم النبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم وكان شديد العداوة [والأذية] للنبي  صلى الله عليه وسلم  فلا فيه دين، ولا حميَة للقرابة - قبَّحه الله - فذمّه  الله بهذا الذم  العظيم، الذي هو خزيٌ عليه إلى يوم القيامة فقال: {  تَبَّتْ يَدَآ أَبِي  لَهَبٍ } أي: خسرت يداه، وشقي { وَتَبَّ } فلم يربح، {  مَآ أَغْنَىٰ عَنْهُ  مَالُهُ } الذي كان عنده وأطغاه، ولا ما كسبه فلم  يرد عنه شيئاً من عذاب  الله إذ نزل به، { سَيَصْلَىٰ نَاراً ذَاتَ لَهَبٍ }  أي: ستحيط به النار من  كل جانب، هو { وَٱمْرَأَتُهُ حَمَّالَةَ ٱلْحَطَبِ  }. وكانت أيضاً شديدة  الأذية لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم تتعاون هي  وزوجها على الإثم  والعدوان، وتلقي الشر، وتسعى غاية ما تقدر عليه في أذية  الرسول صلى الله  عليه وسلم وتجمع على ظهرها من الأوزار بمنزلة من يجمع  حطباً، قد أعد لها في  عنقها حبلاً { مِّن مَّسَدٍ } أي: من ليف. أو أنها  تحمل في النار الحطب  على زوجها، متقلدة في عنقها حبلاً من مسد، وعلى كل،  ففي هذه السورة، آية  باهرة من آيات الله، فإن الله أنزل هذه السورة، وأبو  لهب وامرأته لم يهلكا،  وأخبر أنهما سيعذبان في النار ولا بد، ومن لازم ذلك  أنهما لا يسلمان، فوقع  كما أخبر عالم الغيب والشهادة.
*سورة الاخلاص*



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

قُلْ هُوَ اللَّهُ أَحَدٌ	(1) اللَّهُ الصَّمَدُ	(2) لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ يُولَدْ	(3) وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَهُ كُفُوًا أَحَدٌ	(4) 
 أي  { قُلْ } قولاً  جازماً به، معتقداً له، عارفاً بمعناه، { هُوَ ٱللَّهُ  أَحَدٌ } أي: قد  انحصرت فيه الأحدية، فهو الأحد المنفرد بالكمال، الذي له  الأسماء الحسنى،  والصفات الكاملة العليا، والأفعال المقدسة، الذي لا نظير  له ولا مثيل. {  ٱللَّهُ ٱلصَّمَدُ } أي: المقصود في جميع الحوائج. فأهل  العالم العلوي  والسفلي مفتقرون إليه غاية الافتقار، يسألونه حوائجهم،  ويرغبون إليه في  مهماتهم، لأنه الكامل في أوصافه، العليم الذي قد كمل في  علمه، الحليم الذي  قد كمل في حلمه، الرحيم الذي [كمل في رحمته الذي] وسعت  رحمته كل شيء، وهكذا  سائر أوصافه، ومن كماله أنه { لَمْ يَلِدْ وَلَمْ  يُولَدْ } لكمال غناه، {  وَلَمْ يَكُنْ لَّهُ كُفُواً أَحَدٌ } لا في  أسمائه ولا في أوصافه، ولا في  أفعاله، تبارك وتعالى. فهذه السورة مشتملة  على توحيد الأسماء والصفات.
*سورة الفلق*



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

قُلْ  أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ الْفَلَقِ	(1) مِنْ شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ	(2) وَمِنْ شَرِّ  غَاسِقٍ إِذَا وَقَبَ	(3) وَمِنْ شَرِّ النَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي الْعُقَدِ	(4)  وَمِنْ شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ	(5) 


أي:   { قُلْ } متعوذاً { أَعُوذُ } أي: ألجأ وألوذ، وأعتصم { بِرَبِّ  ٱلْفَلَقِ  } أي: فالق الحب والنوى، وفالق الإصباح. { مِن شَرِّ مَا خَلَقَ  } وهذا  يشمل جميع ما خلق الله، من إنس، وجن، وحيوانات، فيستعاذ بخالقها  من الشر  الذي فيها، ثم خص بعد ما عمّ، فقال: { وَمِن شَرِّ غَاسِقٍ إِذَا  وَقَبَ }  أي: من شر ما يكون في الليل، حين يغشى الناس، وتنتشر فيه كثير من  الأرواح  الشريرة، والحيوانات المؤذية. { وَمِن شَرِّ ٱلنَّفَّاثَاتِ فِي  ٱلْعُقَدِ }  أي: ومن شر السواحر، اللاتي يستعن على سحرهنّ بالنفث في  العقد، التي  يعقدنها على السحر. { وَمِن شَرِّ حَاسِدٍ إِذَا حَسَدَ }  والحاسد، هو الذي  يحب زوال النعمة عن المحسود فيسعى في زوالها بما يقدر  عليه من الأسباب،  فاحتيج إلى الاستعاذة بالله من شره، وإبطال كيده، ويدخل  في الحاسد العاين،  لأنه لا تصدر العين إلا من حاسد شرير الطبع، خبيث  النفس، فهذه السورة،  تضمنت الاستعاذة من جميع أنواع الشر، عموماً وخصوصاً.  ودلَّت على أن السحر  له حقيقة يخشى من ضرره، ويستعاذ بالله منه [ومن  أهله].

*سورة الناس*



بِسْمِ اللَّهِ الرَّحْمَنِ الرَّحِيمِ 

قُلْ  أَعُوذُ بِرَبِّ النَّاسِ	(1) مَلِكِ النَّاسِ	(2) إِلَهِ النَّاسِ	(3)  مِنْ شَرِّ الْوَسْوَاسِ الْخَنَّاسِ	(4) الَّذِي يُوَسْوِسُ فِي صُدُورِ  النَّاسِ	(5) مِنَ الْجِنَّةِ وَالنَّاسِ	(6) 

 وهذه  السورة مشتملة  على الاستعاذة برب الناس ومالكهم وإلههم، من الشيطان الذي  هو أصل الشرور  كلها ومادَّتها، الذي من فتنته وشرّه، أنه يوسوس في صدور  الناس، فيحسن  [لهم] الشر، ويريهم إياه في صورة حسنة، وينشط إرادتهم لفعله،  ويقبح لهم  الخير ويثبطهم عنه، ويريهم إياه في صورة غير صورته، وهو دائماً  بهذه الحال  يوسوس ويخنس أي: يتأخر إذا ذكر العبد ربه واستعان على دفعه.  فينبغي له أن  [يستعين و] يستعيذ ويعتصم بربوبية الله للناس كلهم. وأن  الخلق كلهم داخلون  تحت الربوبية والملك، فكل دابة هو آخذ بناصيتها.  وبألوهيته التي خلقهم  لأجلها، فلا تتم لهم إلا بدفع شر عدوهم، الذي يريد  أن يقتطعهم عنها ويحول  بينهم وبينها، ويريد أن يجعلهم من حزبه ليكونوا من  أصحاب السعير، والوسواس  كما يكون من الجن يكون من الإنس، ولهذا قال: {  مِنَ ٱلْجِنَّةِ وَٱلنَّاسِ  }. والحمد لله رب العالمين أولاً وآخراً،  وظاهراً وباطناً.




*تم بحمد الله
تقبل الله منا ومنكم صالح الاعمال*

----------


## ابراهيم العموري

لو سمحت يا ليت لو يكون الموضوع على
شكل كتاب وورد

----------


## ابو وليد البحيرى

بارك الله فيكم أخى الفاضل
تفضل
*لا إله إلا الله*

----------

